# China Space Military：Recon, Satcom, Navi, ASAT/BMD, Orbital Vehicle, SLV, etc.



## kvLin

Sinodefence:

China is planning to build a navigation satellite constellation known as Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS), or Ã¢â¬ÅBeiDouÃ¢â¬Â in its Chinese name. The system will be based on its current Compass Satellite Navigation Experimental System (BeiDou-1), which will be able to provide navigation and positioning services to users in China and its neighbouring countries by 2008. The system will be gradually expanded into a navigation satellite constellation comprising 5 Geostationary Earth Orbit (GEO) satellites and 30 medium Earth orbit satellites, which can provide navigation and positioning services to global users. The first two satellites were scheduled to be launched in early 2007.

The CNSS will provide two types of services: a free service for civilian users will have positioning accuracy within 10 metres, velocity accuracy within 0.2 metre per second and timing accuracy within 50 nanoseconds; and a licensed service with higher accuracy for authorised and military users only. The system will initially cover China and its neighbouring countries only but will eventually extend into a global navigation satellite network.

Unlike the current Beidou Satellite Navigation Experimental System, which requires dual-way transmissions between the user and the central control station via the satellite, the new generation CNSS will allow ground receiver to calculate its position by measuring the distance between itself and three or more satellites, similar to the method of operation of the GPS and GLONASS systems.

The PeopleÃ¢â¬â¢s Liberation Army (PLA) has been pursuing a space-based navigation and positioning capability to improve the accuracy of its weapon systems and the situational awareness of its forces since the late 1990s. The Chinese civilian sectors, as well as some military research organisations, have been using the American GPS system and Russian Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS) to provide limited accurate positioning capabilities. However, an independent satellite navigation network would allow Chinese forces to maintain its satellite navigation capability in time of crisis without relying on foreign satellites.

Following the three successful launches of the BeiDou-1 satellites in 2000 and 2003, China began to launch the second-generation BeiDou-2 satellites in 2007. The first BeiDou-2 navigation experimental satellite was successfully placed into orbit on Saturday 3 February 2007. A CZ-3A three-stage space launch vehicle carrying the satellite lifted off from Xichang Satellite Launch Centre (XSLC) at 16:28 GMT on 2 February (00:28 local time on 3 February). The satellite was separated from the launch vehicle about 24 minutes later. Data from the Xi'an Satellite Monitoring & Control Centre showed that the satellite had accurately entered its planned orbit.

The satellite was placed into the GEO, presumably to complement the three existing regional Beidou-1 geostationary satellites by occupying the open slots at Longitudes 58.75 and 160 degrees East. A second launch is expected within few weeks. 


BeiDou-2 Launch: The first BeiDou-2 satellite was launched on 3 February 2007 from Xichang Satellite Launch Centre by a CZ-3A space launch vehicle

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aimarraul

China launches its second Beidou-2 navigation satellite

BEIJING, April 15 (China Military News cited from Xinhua)  China successfully launched its second navigation satellite early Wednesday, as part of the countrys independent global satellite navigation system.

The carrier rocket, Long March 3C, blasted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest Chinas Sichuan Province at 0:16 a.m..

An official with the National Engineering Center of Satellite Navigation told Xinhua, the successful launch of the geostationary Earth orbit satellite was of great importance as it was the second one of the countrys satellite navigation system independent from foreign technology.

The system, code named COMPASS, is a crucial part of the countrys space infrastructure for providing navigation and positioning services in transportation, meteorology, petroleum prospecting, forest fire monitoring, disaster forecast, telecommunications and public security among others. It can bring significant social and economic benefits, the official said.

The system can help clients know their location at any time and place with accurate longitude, latitude and altitude data, and will offer safer positioning, velocity, timing communications for authorized users.

Previous reports said China planed to complete its independent global satellite navigation system by launching about 30 more orbiters before 2015, with 10 navigation satellites into the space in 2009 and 2010. The current Compass system only provides regional navigation service within China and neighboring regions.

The second Compass satellite and its carrier rocket were respectively developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology which are under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

It is the 116th flight for the countrys Long March series of rockets.

China launched the first Compass navigation satellite into geostationary orbit in April 2007 to build up its own positioning system following the United States Global Positioning System (GPS), the Galileo Positioning System of Europe and Russias Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## white_pawn

Congratulations to Chinese scientiest.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hunter911

The American said that, F-22A is subversive;and for the matches , in order to construct the effective air defense system,they to need to spend 300,000,000,000 US dollars.
&#12288;&#12288; The American should understand that, Beidou " and the trajectory, the cruise missile coordination has subversive, because US will not be able to find the safe place around, including aircraft carrier.That's not a question about money , but the ideas of local war now had all changed.
In the Korean War, about close combatthe in the mobile warfare , the night fighting, the circuitous war, the positional warfare time " zero knocks sticky candy ", the Chinese army always can hold the matches' weakness,which causes the United States military superiority equipment to display with difficulty.
&#12288;&#12288;The judgment of Mao Zedong was very extremely accurately, he said:" The US they can attack the Chinese native place and they can throw the atomic bomb to china, but all about is decided in the North Korean battlefield ."The result was that, US got hurted in North Korea , they could not attack the Chinese native place .
.
&#12288;&#12288;After a succession of lessons , US walk around with China, therefore US instead moved towards the hegemonism new crest.When US they thought they may run amuck once more the world, once more when they approaches to China, once nightmare once more appears. This time,US had made full preparation. After 20 years combating experiences and the technological development, the US belive that they are absolute superiority. But the Chinese has found the US's weakness once more.
On February 25, 1991, Iraqi " the fast runner " missile has hit in a Saudi Arabian Allah Birdseye ,Heline's United States military military compound, has created the United States military 28 people the loss which died, more than 100 people is injured. That also was the biggest casualties in the first Gulf War.China keen discovered the United States military's shortcoming, their overseas garrison relies on the base but only just the" patriot "can defensed them .Therefore China starts to develop " Assassin's mace "secretly .We developed long-distance attack strength. The US also discovered that they were facing the long-range guided missile threat, so airplanes, warships, submarines and the tank has nothing of their functions.Only theTMD final level defense was effetive .China often takes the exemplary role, the ballistic missile had already becomes the most powerful weapon to restrain the American .

In fact , the American threatened to destroy the space satellite had already becoming " belated action ". Various satellites were all in an outer space trashcan .The American managed the outer space for several dozens years, finally they found theyself has been installed.

The American developed military force, which is extremely like the master who trains the gong fu's highest level, he often receives selects of the stimulation then to be able to overstate, and China is the person who bumps into it .
&#12288;&#12288;For example the book "Ultra Limits Fights", the model wihch is comes from the practice and goes to the practice .
Chinese military thought suffered the American's for several dozens years, but it's not a meaning that we disparaged US's .TheAmerican's strategy has the place which as soon as the person of high skill plans, for instance they wined victory without firing a shot and they destroyed former Soviet Union.US destroyed the Japanese economy by the exchange rate weapon,which plays also is the high degree of proficiency.All about these also are the successful practices of "the ultra limits fights."
For all the Peaceful amateurs,from this ,from now on,i poped that we should engage in introspection of the past successes and the defeats .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ao333

&#12288;&#12288;The reporter learned from the first China Satellite Navigation Annual Academic Conference held on May 19 that China would build the Beidou Satellite Navigation System covering the whole world in 2020.

&#12288;&#12288;The satellite navigation system is an embodiment of a nation&#8217;s comprehensive strength, core competitiveness and technological innovation ability. After more than 10 years of efforts of the Chinese space scientific research personnel, the Beidou Satellite Navigation Experiment System entered the stage of steady progress of the launch and networking as well as system building in 2000, making China become the third country possessing an independent satellite navigation system following the U.S. and Russia.

&#12288;&#12288;Qi Faren, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, introduced that China was developing the global satellite navigation system on its own following a &#8220;three-step&#8221; development strategy. Firstly, a small number of satellites in the geosynchronous orbit were involved to conduct experiments, so as to accumulate experience and expertise, cultivate talents and develop ground infrastructure equipment for the construction of the Beidou Satellite Navigation System. Secondly, the Beidou Satellite Navigation System covering China and the neighboring areas is to be built up by 2012. Thirdly, the global satellite navigation system consisting of 5 geostationary satellites and 30 non-geostationary satellites is to be built up by 2020 to ensure global coverage.

&#12288;&#12288;With the successful application of the Beidou Satellite Navigation Experiment System which was completed in 2000 and put into operation in a multiple of fields of national economic construction and national security, the work for &#8220;step 1&#8221; has been accomplished. Currently, the development of the Beidou Satellite Navigation System is at the crucial stage of &#8220;step 2&#8221;.

&#12288;&#12288;On January 17, 2010, the third Beidu navigation satellite was successfully sent to the predetermined orbit by the &#8220;Long March-3C&#8221; carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, symbolizing another important step forward in the building of the Beidou Satellite Navigation System.

&#12288;&#12288;By Zou Weirong

*http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/news-channels/china-military-news/2010-05/20/content_4222569.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

Spaceflight Now &#0124; Breaking News &#0124; China sends Beidou navigation satellite to orbit
China sends Beidou navigation satellite to orbit
Posted: June 2, 2010
China launched another satellite Wednesday toward an orbit more than 22,000 miles above Earth, marking another step in building the country's own space navigation system. 






The Long March 3C rocket lifts off from the Xichang space center. Credit: CALT

The Beidou satellite launched at 1553 GMT (11:53 a.m. EDT 2nd June) on a Long March 3C rocket from the Xichang space center in Sichuan province in southwestern China, where it was just before midnight.

Powered by three stages and two strap-on boosters, the 180-foot-tall rocket turned east from Xichang and deployed the Beidou navigation satellite into a geosynchronous transfer orbit, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Engines on the satellite will further raise its altitude in the next few weeks, and the craft will eventually slide into a parking slot 22,300 miles over the equator to cover the Asia-Pacific region.

The satellite is the fourth spacecraft to be launched in the second-generation Beidou constellation. Two previous satellites were placed in geosynchronous orbit, including the system's newest member launched in January. Another spacecraft is operating in an orbit about 13,000 miles above Earth.

China is developing the Beidou, or Compass, navigation system to provide its military and citizens an indigenous source of precise navigation information. The country currently relies on the U.S. Air Force's Global Positionining System network.





Diagram of the full Beidou satellite constellation. Credit: CASC

Experimental Beidou satellites began launching in 2000, and Chinese officials hope the system can provide full navigation and timing coverage of China and neighboring countries by 2012.

China will eventually launch 35 satellites to expand the system to global coverage by 2020. Most of the operational Beidou satellites will circle 13,000 miles above Earth. Five spacecraft will support the system from geosynchronous orbit.

The constellation is China's counterpart to the U.S. GPS system, Russia's Glonass navigation satellites and the Galileo network being developed by Europe.

China says Beidou services will be available at no charge to civilians with positioning accuracy of about 10 meters, or 33 feet. More precise navigation data will be given to Chinese government and military users.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2010/06/china-launches-beidou-2-station-lunar-plans-outlined/
China launches BeiDou-2 &#8211; Station and 2010 Lunar plans outlined
June 2nd, 2010 by Rui C. Barbosa 
China launched a new navigation satellite on Wednesday, using a CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C (CZ3C-4/Y4) launch vehicle from the Xi Chang satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province. Launch took place at 15:53 UTC, as the new BeiDou-2 (Compass-G3) series continues to build the Compass constellation &#8211; joining three other satellites already orbit.




*BeiDou-2 Launch:*
The constellation of satellites will eventually consist of 35 spacecraft, including 30 MEO birds with nine satellites for each orbit plane, along with five GSO spacecraft.

The satellites will transmit signals on frequencies 1195.14-1219.14MHz, 1256.52-1280.52MHz, 1559.05-1563.15MHz and 1587.69-1591.79MHz. Notably, some of the signals overlay the Galileo PRS band and the GPS M-code.
It is stated under International Telecommunications Union (ITU) policies, that the first country to start using a specific frequency is granted priority status, and later service providers transmitting on the same band must ensure that their broadcasts do not interfere with previously authorized signal.

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China&#8217;s second-generation satellite navigation system capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The system will be initially used to provide high-accuracy positioning services for users in China and its neighboring regions, covering an area of about 120 degrees longitude in the Northern Hemisphere. The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS.

Like its American and Russian counterparts, CNSS will have two kinds of services: a civilian service that will allow for an accuracy of 10 meters for the user&#8217;s position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user&#8217;s service, providing higher accuracies.

The first phase of the project will concentrate on the coverage of the Chinese territory, while the future role of the Compass constellation will aim for global coverage.




The BeiDou-2 was developed in the basis of the DFH-3 satellite platform and has a lifespan of 8 years.

This was the fourth flight of the CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C launch vehicle. The rocket was developed to fill the gap between the CZ-3A Chang Zheng-3A and the CZ-3B Chang Zheng-3B, having a payload capacity of 3,800 kg for GTO. The rocket is a three stage launch vehicle identical to the CZ-3B, while only using two strap-on boosters on its first stage.

With a liftoff mass of 345,000 kg, the first two stages &#8211; along with the two straps on boosters &#8211; use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel, while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3A is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

The first launch of the CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C launch vehicle took place on April 25, 2008 when it orbited the first TL-1 Tian Lian-1 tracking and data relay satellite.

This was the 125th successful Chinese orbital launch and the 124th launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle.

This was also the 53rd successful orbital launch from the Xi Chang Satellite Launch Centre, which is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country&#8217;s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site. The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

Other facilities on the Xi Chang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fueling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xi Chang took place on January 29, 1984, when the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.




*Chinese Space Station and Lunar ambitions:*

China is also gearing up for two important missions: the launch of Chang&#8217;e-2 next October and the launch of TG-1 TianGong-1 space module at the beginning of next year. TiangGong-1 is expected to accomplish the country&#8217;s first space docking and is regarded as an essential step toward building a space station, according to Qi Faren, former chief designer of Shenzhou spaceships.

Weighing about 8,500 kg, TianGong-1 will be able to perform long-term autonomous operations, which will be an essential step toward building a space station.




The unmanned Shenzhou-8 spacecraft will aim to achieve China&#8217;s first space docking, with docking maneuvers controlled from the ground. Later Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10 &#8211; the two other spaceships to dock with Tiangong-1 &#8211; are set to carry a crew of two or three.

With the launch and docking of TG-1 and SZ-8, China is able developed one of the most sophisticated space technologies &#8211; as it requires precise controlling of two high-speed spacecraft which meet and dock in space, together with other technologies like replenishment of propellant, air, water and food as well as a regenerating life guarantee system for the space module.

TG-1 TianGong-1 is going to be launched by a modified CZ-2F Chang Zheng-2F launch vehicle sometimes referred as CZ-2F/G Chang Zheng-2F/G, that has 170 technological modifications, including 38 major ones.

Meanwhile, China is advancing on the development of the CZ-5 Chang Zheng-5 series of launch vehicle, with the building of a launch vehicle production base in the northern municipality of Tianjin. According to official sources, this development has a total investment of 10 billion yuan and covers an area of more than one million square meters.

The base will be capable of producing 12 launch vehicles a year. After the first phase of construction is completed in 2011, the base will be able to produce two launch vehicles. Earlier reports point to the first launch of the CZ-5, with a maximum payload capacity of up to 25,000 kg, in 2014.




Recent news notes China&#8217;s second lunar probe will be ready to fly next October. According to Wu Yansheng, deputy general manger of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) talking at the Global Lunar Conference held in Beijing, &#8220;&#8230;the development of the carrier rocket and the satellite is complete&#8230;&#8221; and the specialists &#8220;&#8230;have started to conduct tests on their performance.&#8221;

Chang&#8217;e-2, that starts Phase II of China lunar exploration, will orbit the Moon at 100 km altitude for collecting data for the soft-landing of Chang&#8217;e-3. The probe will be equipped with a high-resolution camera that is capable of spotting lunar surface features as small as three feet across. Chang&#8217;e-1, launched on October 24, 2007 only had a resolution of 120 meters.

Also involved with Phase II are the launches of Chang&#8217;e-3 and Chang&#8217;e-4, two probes that will land on the Moon. Starting on 2017, the Phase III will see the launch of Chang&#8217;e-5 and Chang&#8217;e-6, that will return samples from the lunar surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## stax

October 31st, 2010 by Rui C. Barbosa 

China has launched the sixth satellite in their growing navigation system on Sunday, via the launch of their Long March 3C (Chang Zheng-3C) launch vehicle, carrying the BeiDou-2 Compass-G4 satellite. The launch of took place from the Xi Chang Satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province at 16:26UTC on October 31.

Chinese Launch:

Chinas constellation of satellites for the navigation system will eventually consist of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO satellites, 5 GSO satellites and 3 IGSO birds. The satellites will transmit signals on the: 1195.14-1219.14MHz, 1256.52-1280.52MHz, 1559.05-1563.15MHz and 1587.69-1591.79MHz, carrier frequencies.

The BeiDou-2 was developed in the basis of the DFH-3 satellite platform and is expected to have a lifespan of eight years.

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is Chinas second-generation satellite navigation system capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

See Also
Chinese Forum Section
60 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
The system will be initially used to provide high-accuracy positioning services for users in China and its neighboring regions, covering an area of about 120 degrees longitude in the Northern Hemisphere. The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS.

Like the American and Russian counterparts, CNSS will have two levels of service, ranging from a civilian service which will allow for an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized users service, providing higher accuracies.

The first phase of the project will involve coverage of the Chinese territory, with the second phase covering the entire globe.

Previous BeiDou satellites for the second-generation satellite navigation system were launched on April 13, 2007 Compass-M1&#8242; (31115 2007-011A); April 14, 2009 Compass-G2&#8242; (34779 2009-018A); January 16, 2010 Compass-G1&#8242; (36287 2010-001A); June 2 Compass-G3&#8242; (36590 2010-024A) and July 31, Compass-I1&#8242; (36828 2010-036A).

This was the sixth flight of the CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C launch vehicle. The vehicle was developed to fill the gap between the CZ-3A Chang Zheng-3A and the CZ-3B Chang Zheng-3B, having a payload capacity of 3,800 kg for GTO. This is a three stage launch vehicle identical to the CZ-3B but only using two strap-on boosters on its first stage.

The development of the CZ-3C started in February 1999. The rocket has a liftoff mass of 345,000 kg. The first two stages and the two strap on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel, while the third stage uses cryogenic LOX. The total length of the CZ-3A is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

The first launch of the CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C launch vehicle took place on April 25, 2008 when it orbited the first TL-1 Tian Lian-1 tracking and data relay satellite.

This was the 134th successful Chinese orbital launch, the 133rd launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the sixth launch from Xi Chang in 2010, the 12th orbital launch for China in 2010, establishing a new total launch record for a year.

The Xi Chang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the countrys launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site. The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch. Down range Tracking and Control stations of the launch center are located in Xi Chang City and Yibin City of Sichuan Province, and Guiyang City of Guizhou Province. Each of them houses tracking and measurement equipment for the powered phase of a launch vehicle flight.

Other facilities on the Xi Chang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

During 1993-1994, Xi Chang underwent extensive modernization and expansion, in part due to the requirements of the CZ-3 launcher family and in part to meet commercial customer needs.

The first launch from Xi Chang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit. The launch of the new BeiDou-2 satellite was the 52nd successful orbital launch from Xi Chang.

Before the end of the year China plans other launches as the launch of the FY-3B Feng Yun-3B meteorological satellite, on November 4, the launch of the ST-1B Shen Tong-1B / ZX-20 (2) ZhongXing-20 (2) military communications satellite, and another launch for the Compass navigation system with the launch of the second BeiDou-2 IGSO (Inclined GSO) satellite of the system.

Orignal Link:

Chinese Long March 3C launches with BeiDou-2 | NASASpaceFlight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WillBeBack

Great news, and no one replied until my post, seems everyone has get use to Chinese rockets launching.

and hope the beidou 2 system will be competed asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Carnivore

> The development of the CZ-3C started in February 1999. The rocket has a liftoff mass of 345,000 kg. *The first two stages and the two strap on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel*, while the third stage uses cryogenic LOX. The total length of the CZ-3A is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.



Hope our LO/Kero ang LO/LH engine can enter service quickly. It is said that the YF-100 LO/Kero is almost mature and will be installed on CZ-2F/H in 2011 or 2012 before the first launch of CZ-5 in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chinautumn

we won't rely on gps entirely in the near future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chinautumn

WillBeBack said:


> Great news, and no one replied until my post, seems everyone has get use to Chinese rockets launching.
> 
> and hope the beidou 2 system will be competed asap.



&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#22320;&#30424;&#65292;&#20302;&#35843;&#28857;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China launches 6th positioning satellite - People's Daily Online*





The sixth orbiter into space as part of its satellite navigation and positioning network, which is known as the Beidou, or Compass, system, is launched on the Long March-3C carrier rocket at Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 1, 2010. (Source: Chinanews.com.cn /photo: Wang Yulei)


China successfully launched its sixth orbiter which will form part of its indigenous satellite navigation and positioning network on Nov. 1.

A Long March-3C carrier rocket carrying the "Beidou," or Compass, navigation satellite took off at 12:26 a.m. on Nov.1 from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

*It will join five other satellites already in orbit to form a network, which will eventually consist of 35 satellites.*

*The network will provide satellite navigation services for Asia-Pacific regions by 2012 and global services by 2020.*

*The China Academy of Space Technology developed the satellite and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology developed the carrier rocket.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mughaljee

*Congratulation *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Chinese Space Capabilities (Strictly)*

The China National Space Administration (CNSA) is the national space agency of the People's Republic of China responsible for the national space program. 

It is responsible for planning and development of space activities. CNSA and China Aerospace Corporation (CASC) assumed the authority over space development efforts previously held by the Ministry of Aerospace Industry.

CNSA was established as a government institution to develop and fulfill China's due international obligations, with the approval by the Eighth National People's Congress of China (NPC). 

The Ninth NPC assigned CNSA as an internal structure of the Commission of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (COSTIND). 

CNSA assumes the following main responsibilities: signing governmental agreements in the space area on behalf of organizations, inter-governmental scientific and technical exchanges; and also being in charge of the enforcement of national space policies and managing the national space science, technology and industry.

Up to now, China has signed governmental space cooperation agreements with Brazil, Chile, France, Germany, India, Italy, Pakistan, Russia, Ukraine, the United Kingdom, the United States and some other countries. Significant achievements have been scored in the bilateral and multilateral and technology exchanges and cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Kaituozhe 1 Launch Vehicle*







Kaituozhe 1 (KT-1) series solid-propellant launch vehicle (LV) has been developed by the Space Solid Fuel Rocket Carrier Co. Ltd. since 2000. Allegedly based on Chinas second-generation, solid-propellant ballistic missile technology, the KaiTuoZhe series was designed to provide a small-orbital launcher that can be launched from anywhere without complex fuelling and launch facilities required by conventional ChangZheng (Long March) series liquid-propellant LVs. The basic variant KT-1 is capable of placing up to 50kg payload into 600km low earth orbits (LEO).

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) established Space Solid Fuel Rocket Carrier Co. Ltd. in May 2000 as the primary contractor for its all-solid-propellant space launch vehicle programme. 

The company was responsible for the development and marketing of the vehicle, with the 6th Space Academy in Inner Mongolia responsible for the solid motors. The development programme officially entered the engineering phase in November 2000, with the third-stage successfully tested on 25 February 2001.

Kaituozhe 1 solid-propellant launch vehicle (Chinese Internet)
The KT-1 is a 13.6m, four-stage design. The 1.4m diameter first stage has four nozzles. The total launch mass is 20t. It is the first Chinese-made space launch vehicle to be equipped with a Strapdown Inertial Navigation System (SINS) for guidance. 

Capable of being launched from a mobile, truck-based platform, the KT-1 provides the fast deployment of a micro satellite into earth orbit. Without the need to rely on complex launch pad facilities, the vehicle can be launched from almost any location, increasing its survivability in time of war.

So far the KT-1 has been launched twice, but none fully successful. In the first launch in September 2002, the LV failed to place a 35.8kg microsatellite into the 300 km polar orbit due to a second stage malfunction. A second launch in September 2003 sent a 40kg PS-2 microsatellite into the space but on the wrong orbit. Chinese space officials insisted that the LV guidance system, fairing separation and satellite-launcher separation all worked according to plan but also admitted that "not all objectives were achieved.

*Improved Variants
*
Space Solid Fuel Rocket Carrier Co. Ltd. also developed an improved variant, originally designated KT-2 and later renamed KT-1A. This is a four-stage orbital launch vehicle capable of sending 300kg payload into the Geostationary Transfer Orbit (GTO) and polar orbit. With an estimated launch mass of 40t, the KT-1A consists of a new larger diameter first stage motor, topped by the first two stages of the basic KT-1 vehicles.

A larger size KT-2A (later renamed KT-1B) was designed for polar orbits missions with greater payload capability (~400kg and up to three separate payloads). The vehicle consists of two solid boosters derived from the first stage motor of the KT-1, a larger-diameter core second stage motor like that of the KT-2, a new larger-diameter third stage motor, and an enormous new fairing.

Kaituozhe 1 (KT-1) Launch Vehicle - SinoDefence.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*China to launch seventh navigation satellite soon​*





BEIJING (PTI): China will launch its seventh orbiter into space in "coming days" as part of its indigenous satellite-navigation and positioning network.

A spokesman for the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in southwest China's Sichuan Province said Thursday that the "Beidou" or Compass, navigation satellite will be launched on a Long March-3A carrier rocket.

The satellite and rocket are now in good conditions, state-run Xinhua news agency quoted him as saying.

The satellite is expected to join six other satellites already in orbit to form a network, which will eventually consist of 35 satellites.

China started building its own satellite navigation system to end its dependence upon the US GPS system in 2000, when it sent two orbiters as a double-satellite experimental positioning system.

Beidou, as the system is called, is designed to provide navigation, time and short message services in the Asia and Pacific region in 2010 and will be capable of providing global navigation services by 2020.

China to launch seventh navigation satellite soon - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## conworldus

I have a good feeling that Beidou will be fully operational before it was scheduled. Will be happy to use Beidou in my next navigation gadget. 

China launches seventh orbiter for indigenous global satellite navigation system

China launches seventh orbiter for indigenous global satellite navigation system
English.news.cn 2010-12-18 05:58:51 FeedbackPrintRSS


A Long March-3A carrier rocket lifts off at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 18, 2010. China successfully launched into space a seventh orbiter for its independent satellite navigation and positioning network known as Beidou, or Compass System here Saturday. (Xinhua/Wang Yulei)

XICHANG, Sichuan, Dec. 18 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched an orbiter into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwestern Sichuan Province at 4:20 a.m. Beijing Time Saturday.

It was the seventh orbiter that China has launched for its independent satellite navigation and positioning network, also known as Beidou, or Compass system.

It is the 136th flight for the country's Long March series of rockets.

The new satellite, launched on a Long March-3A carrier rocket,joins six other satellites already in orbit to form a network, which will eventually consist of more than 30 satellites.

China started building its own satellite navigation system to end its dependence upon the U.S. GPS system in 2000, when it sent two orbiters as a double-satellite experimental positioning system.

Beidou, as the system is called, is designed to provide navigation, time and short message services in the Asia and Pacific region before 2012 and will be capable of providing global navigation services by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 6642.CN

China's seventh "Beidou", or Compass, navigation satellite is launched into space on a Long March-3A carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwestern Sichuan Province at 4:20 a.m. Beijing Time on Saturday, December 18, 2010. (Photo: Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

YouTube - China Beidou-2 L2 Launch from XiChang Satellite Launch Center

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chinautumn

The Beidou system can cover the whole Asia-Pacific region with less satellites by 2012 and about 33 satellites are needed to meet the requirement of accurate global navigation!By that time,we could use our own indigenous gps!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## conworldus

All this while the Galileo still hasn't launched any. It was a good thing that Europe kicked China out of the program, because otherwise China would have been mired in the same bureaucracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

conworldus said:


> All this while the Galileo still hasn't launched any. It was a good thing that Europe kicked China out of the program, because otherwise China would have been mired in the same beauracracy.



They have too many countries to make thing compromised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

conworldus said:


> All this while the Galileo still hasn't launched any. It was a good thing that Europe kicked China out of the program, because otherwise China would have been mired in the same beauracracy.



No stronger motivation than the need to stick it to those who won't share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pulsar220

China launches new satellite to rival US GPS

BEIJING: China today successfully launched its seventh orbiter into space which would be a part of independent satellite navigation and positioning network to rival the United State's Global Position System (GPS). 

It was the seventh orbiter that China has launched for its independent satellite navigation and positioning network, also known as Beidou, or Compass system, state run Xinhua newsagency reported. 

The arbiter was launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwestern Sichuan Province early today. 

It is the 136th flight for the country's Long March series of rockets. 

The new satellite, launched on a Long March-3A carrier rocket, joins six other satellites already in orbit to form a network, which will eventually consist of more than 30 satellites. 

China started building its own satellite navigation system to end its dependence upon the US GPS system in 2000, when it sent two orbiters as a double-satellite experimental positioning system. 

Beidou, as the system is called, is designed to provide navigation, time and short message services in the Asia and Pacific region before 2012 and will be capable of providing global navigation services by 2020

China launches new satellite to rival US GPS - The Economic Times


----------



## siegecrossbow

conworldus said:


> All this while the Galileo still hasn't launched any. It was a good thing that Europe kicked China out of the program, because otherwise China would have been mired in the same bureaucracy.



International Space Station as well... Some times I wish there were more embargos on China lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pulsar220

congrats to china.. Hope it becomes operational soon..


----------



## webber

*China to explore Mars with Russia this year*

BEIJING (AFP)  China's first Mars probe is expected to be launched in October this year in a joint operation with Russia after a two-year delay, state media reported Sunday.

The probe, Yinghuo-1, was due to blast off in October 2009 with Russia's "Phobos Explorer" from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan but the launch was postponed, the official Xinhua news agency said.

Quoting an unnamed expert at the China Academy of Space Technology, the report said the blast-off had been pushed back to October this year. It added that China planned to launch a Mars probe on its own in 2013.

According to previous reports, the orbiter is due to probe the Martian space environment with a special focus on what happened to the water that appears to have once been abundant on the planet's surface.

China has already begun probing the moon and this will be the next step in its ambitious space exploration programme, which it aims to be on a par with those of the United States and Russia.

It currently has a probe -- the Chang'e 2 -- orbiting the moon and carrying out various tests in preparation for the expected 2013 launch of the Chang'e-3, which it hopes will be its first unmanned lunar landing.

It also became the world's third nation to put a man in space independently -- after the United States and Russia -- when Yang Liwei piloted the one-man Shenzhou-5 space mission in 2003.

always have to wait for the National Day, bureaucrat!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

China rocket-plane concept :






12320326.jpg - ImageHost.org

Related link :

http://www.defence.pk/forums/1393879-post11.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

*China tests unmanned spacecraft: Voice of Russia*
A small article that has been circulating the web yesterday:

"China has successfully tested its first orbital unmanned spacecraft capable of staying in the outer space for at least 270 days and dealing with various defense tasks, including the destruction of communication satellites.

This Chinese robotic space plane will most certainly challenge US air force&#8217;s X-37B unmanned spacecraft that performed its first mission last year. This elusive spacecraft is capable of striking any target on Earth at any time and cannot be tracked down using the existing ABM means."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

*Construction of World's Largest Radio Telescope Begins in Southwest China
2011-01-27*

Workers in southwest China's Guiyang Province have started leveling the ground upon which a five-hundred-meter aperture spherical telescope (FAST) will stand, local authorities said Wednesday.


Located in Pingtan County, the telescope will be the world's largest, the size of 30 football fields.

Its construction has begun after 14 years of preparation and two years of land surveys and resident relocations, Pingtang County government officials said.

The telescope's main spherical reflector will be made up of 4,600 panels.

Construction will be complete in 2016.

The sparsely populated, underdeveloped region will provide the quiet environment the telescope needs to capture electromagnetic waves.

The facility, at a cost of more than 667 million yuan (101.3 million U.S. dollars), will improve China's astronomical observation abilities.

It will help Chinese and international astronomers discover some of the secrets of the universe.
(Source: Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

*KAUFU*








--
*SPORT*




--
*SMESE*




--

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

The mirror pieces of very large telescopes like these will require precise calibration system as they tend to distort under their own weight overtime, since glass is a form of liquid. (assuming that is what they made the reflectors out of).

Also for the sun shinning at the middle of noon what would be the converged power?


----------



## applesauce

no_name said:


> The mirror pieces of very large telescopes like these will require precise calibration system as they tend to distort under their own weight overtime, since glass is a form of liquid. (assuming that is what they made the reflectors out of).
> 
> Also for the sun shinning at the middle of noon what would be the converged power?



glass does distort under its own weight but not because they are a liquid, i think i read this somewhere on wiki's common misconceptions page


----------



## no_name

There is a difference between a thin window glass panel and lenses used in large telescopes: 

Lens sag is a problem that sometimes afflicts very large refracting telescopes. It is the equivalent of mirror sag in reflecting telescopes. It occurs when the physical weight of the glass causes a distortion in the shape of the lens because the lens can only be supported by the edges. A mirror on the other hand can be effectively supported by the entire opposite face, making mirror sag much less of a problem. One expensive solution to lens sag is to place the telescope in orbit around the Earth.

There are structural problems involved in manufacturing and manipulating large-aperture lenses. Since a lens can only be held in place by its edge, the center of a large lens will sag due to gravity, distorting the image it produces. The largest practical lens size in a refracting telescope is around 1 meter[14]. In contrast, a mirror can be supported by the whole side opposite its reflecting face, allowing for reflecting telescope designs that can overcome gravitational sag. The largest reflector designs currently exceed 10 meters in diameter.

Even though in reflecting telescopes the problem is less severe, it will still have an affect on any large lense with curvature.

Random search on google came up with this bad quality pdf as an example:
http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20000091030_2000123150.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Mars probe to be launched in November - People's Daily Online* February 21, 2011 






*China's first Mars probe will be launched from a Russian rocket in November*, said local media on Monday.

*The Mars explorer, Yinghuo-1, marks the country's first attempt at deep space exploration after its sending a probe to the moon.*

*The 110-kilogram micro-satellite* was originally planned to be launched in October 2009 from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan but the launch was postponed.

*The orbiter is due to probe the Martian space environment with a special focus on what happened to the water that are supposed to have existed on the planet. China is aiming to build a space exploration program on par with those of the United States and Russia.*

*China currently has a probe -- the Chang'e 2 -- orbiting the moon and carrying out various tests in preparation for the expected 2013 launch of the Chang'e-3, which it hopes will be its first 
unmanned lunar landing.*

People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China achieves key aerospace breakthrough - People's Daily Online* February 25, 2011

On Feb. 24 it was is reported that during the 12th Five-Year Program (2011-2015), *the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation will complete a number of key aerospace projects, which include a manned space program, a lunar exploration program, a second generation navigation system and a high-resolution of the earth observation system.*

*Other major science and technology tasks will also be carried out, such as breakthroughs in space rendezvous and docking techniques, a lunar landing probe, a new type of delivery vehicles and a series of core technologies.*

*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation indicated that the group will go all out to complete the work of aerospace research and production test, which has successfully completed missile weapons experiments and 20 spacecraft launches in order to lay foundations for rapid development of China's space industry.*

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to conduct over 20 space missions in 2011 - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011 

*China plans to carry out more than 20 space missions this year, an acceleration of efforts to improve its space technologies*, an expert said Tuesday.

*The figure would see a big increase from the 15 space missions China conducted in 2010*, Qi Faren, former chief designer for Shenzhou spaceships said.

Qi, a member of the 11th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, made the remarks before the annual session of the country's top political advisory body, which is scheduled to open Thursday.

*He said China would enhance its capabilities of space exploration, land observation and information technology in the next five years. The country would also seek breakthroughs in the innovation of space technologies and applications that are not advanced enough to meet the nation's needs*, he said.

*China should intensify efforts to develop technologies for space exploration*, he said, *adding that the efforts aim for an effective and peaceful use of space resources.*

*China would further step up international cooperation for manned space programs and open its future space station to foreign astronauts and scientists,* Qi said.

Source:Xinhua


----------



## qwerrty

docking system

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alpha_Fox

Sweeeeeet! Thanks qwerty!


----------



## Aramsogo

I hope that space station will have lasers and rail guns.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to set up global navigation system by 2020 - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011

*China will establish a global navigation system by 2020*, said Qi Faren, expert of Chinese space technology on Tuesday.

Qi, a member of the 11th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, made the remarks before the annual session of the country's top political advisory body, which is scheduled to open Thursday.

*The navigation and positioning satellite is essential for a country in the development of economy and national defense. With the spread of globalization, the role of communication and navigation in production and homeland security will become increasingly evident*, Qi said. 

*Qi introduced China's three-step plan to set up and improve the global navigation system.* 

*The first step is building a regional navigation system*. The Beidou No. 1 satellite positioning system marks the completion of this step. It is independently-developed and researched by China and can provide users 24-hour services covering China and the surrounding areas. 

*"But the regional navigation cannot meet the current demand. A growing China needs to establish a global positioning system according to its development,"* Qi said. So *the Beidou No.2 satellite, a global satellite poisoning system, came into being and will be finished during the second and the third steps. *

*In the second step, China will launch 12 to 14 satellites during the preliminary phase of the Twelfth Five-Year Plan (2011-2015). *These satellites will forma a regional and autonomous navigation and positioning system. 

*The third step is that by the end of 2020, China will have more than 30 satellites around the world.* 

*The Beidou No. 2 satellite will provide navigation, positioning and orbit determination services for users in China and surrounding areas. It is equivalent to a China-made GPS. Where the United States GPS can apply, the Beidou No.2 satellite can too*, Qi said. 

In the Chinese market, Qi said the most popular use of the global satellite navigation system is in the in-car navigation equipment, and United States GPS services have a lion share in China's market. After the Bedou No. 2 satellite is put into use, it will compete with the Unites States GPS. 

*Building a global navigation system is very significant to China and the rest of the world. It is the embodiment of China's national capability and will enhance China's ability in information usage. It will also form a satellite application industry and develop into a strategic emerging industry to provide services to people.* 

*Qi Faren is an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and the International Academy of Astronautics. He has served as chief designer of the Shenzhou spacecraft and China's manned space program*. 

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's probe to land on moon's surface in 2013 - People's Daily Online* March 02, 2011

*Chang'e-3 lunar probe has entered the prototype development stage, and it will be launched in 2013 at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on a mission to achieve a soft landing on the moon's surface*, said Ye Peijian, chief scientist of deep space exploration at the China Academy of Space Technology. 

*He said that the Chang'e-3 lunar probe with "legs" and wheels is a brand-new spacecraft for China, so the technology is difficult to master.* 

*"The biggest difficulty of the Chang'e-3 is how to land on the lunar surface steadily,"* Ye said.

*Ye said it must be a soft landing, not a hard hit*. A soft landing cannot use a parachute because there is a vacuum on the moon. The probe will instead use anti-thrust to slow down the speed of the engine. 

Ye said that *there are five landing sites that have been pre-selected for Chang'e-3 lunar probe. The Sinus Iridum is the first choice in the first task because it is a flat region that is well-lit and easily observable.*

*Ye Peijian said the Chang'e-3 lander will carry seven sets of scientific instruments and several cameras* to conduct different scientific exploration missions as well as take photos of the Earth and other celestial bodies. 

*The lunar rover will also have eight instruments*, including a panoramic camera and lunar exploration radar. The lunar rover will use automated navigation, turning, route selection, climbing and obstacle avoidance and then transmit the data back to Earth by itself or through the lander. 

According to reports,* after the launch of Chang'e-3, the Chang'e-4 lunar probe will also be launched. The Chang'e-3 and Chang'e-4 will together complete the task of landing on the moon in the second phase of China's lunar exploration, which is the implementation of a lunar soft landing and automatic inspections investigation.*

By Yan Meng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Female astronauts train for in-orbit docking test - People's Daily Online* March 03, 2011





The picture shows the experimental cabin of the Temple 1 spatial target aircraft. (Photo by Agencies)

*Now that the launch time of the Temple 1 target aircraft and the Shenzhou 8 spaceship has been set, two newly-selected female astronauts have begun to participate in the training program with others*, according to news from the authorities yesterday.

*The China Manned Space Engineering Office announced on March 2 that the Temple 1 has presently completed all types of tests on system performance, interface matching between systems and simulated flight. It will carry out the next stage of mechanic and thermal property tests soon.* 





The picture shows the experimental cabin of the Temple 1 spatial target aircraft. (Photo by Agencies)

*The Temple 1 is a spatial target aircraft that China designed for the next step in the construction of a space station. Its main tasks include helping to complete the flight test of the space rendezvous and docking as a target. It will also protect the astronauts in orbit during the short-term residency for work and ensure their safety as well as carry out spatial applications, aerospace medical experiments, space science experiments and space station technology tests.*

By Li Mu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*On-track for China's first space lab by 2016 - People's Daily Online* March 04, 2011 

*China will launch its first space laboratory before 2016*, a senior space technology expert said on Thursday.

*"With the technological program ready, the lab's research and development are going smoothly,"* said Qi Faren, former chief designer of Shenzhou &#65288;divine ship&#65289; spaceships.

*As the second phase of China's manned space program, the lab - likely to be named Tiangong-2 - will gradually be developed into the core module or experiment module,* said Qi.

Qi, a member of the 11th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, was speaking before the annual session of the country's top political advisory body opened yesterday. 

*China is to launch its first unmanned space module, Tiangong-1 - or Heavenly Palace - in the second half of this year, serving as a platform for spacecraft to rendezvous and dock, allowing for the building of the space station. It will dock with the unmanned Shenzhou VIII spacecraft, which will be launched two months after Tiangong-1.*

*Both Tiangong-1 and Shenzhou VIII will be launched by a modified Long March II-F carrier rocket*, said Liang Xiaohong, a senior executive of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, at the annual session of the country's top political advisory body.

*Researchers have made nearly 170 modifications to the original Long March II-F model*, Liang said. *He also said China would launch two other spacecraft in the coming two years, Shenzhou IX and Shenzhou X, both of which would dock with Tiangong-1.*

*Qi predicted that China will have its own space station before 2020.*

Meanwhile, Liang said that the world's largest design, production and testing base for rockets is being built in north China's Tianjin City. The first phase of the rocket industrial base in Tianjin's Binhai New Area will be completed this year. Twenty of the 22 plants are already completed.

Liang also said *development of China's new generation of carrier rockets, Long March V, are going according to plan and expected to catch up with the US Delta-4H rockets in payload capacity.*

*These would have a maximum low Earth-orbit payload capacity of 25 tons and high Earth-orbit payload capacity of 14 tons*, he said. Liang predicted* it could meet China's requirements for up to 50 years.*

Looking further ahead, L*iang revealed that scientists are studying the feasibility of designing a powerful carrier rocket with a payload of 130 tons for a manned moon landing*. He did not provide a timetable for the development.

*China launched its first lunar probe in 2007. A second was launched last October. Last year, China conducted 15 space missions.* 

People's Daily Online / Xinhua


----------



## qwerrty

> *China planning powerful carrier rocket for manned moon landing*
> English.news.cn 2011-03-03 20:18:28 FeedbackPrintRSS
> 
> BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- China is studying the feasibility of designing a powerful carrier rocket for making a manned moon landing and exploring deep space, Liang Xiaohong, vice head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, told Xinhua Thursday.
> 
> *The rocket is envisaged to have a payload of 130 tonnes, five times larger than that of China's current largest rocket, said Liang,* who is attending the annual session of National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), China's top political advisory body.
> 
> The diameter of the planned heavy-lifting rocket is expected to be two times that of the current largest one, said Liang, whose academy is responsible for the development.
> 
> He did not provide a timetable for the development, but said Chinese scientists had to acquire a number of advanced technologies to develop it.
> 
> According to him, the rocket would be an advanced model of China's next-generation carrier rockets, and the development of the first next-generation model, the Long March V, was going in accordance with plan.
> 
> With a maximum low Earth-orbit payload capacity of 25 tonnes and high Earth-orbit payload capacity of 14 tonnes, the Long March V rockets were expected to catch up with the U.S. Delta-4H rockets in payload capacity, he added.
> 
> China launched its first lunar probe, Chang'e-1, named after the country's mythical moon goddess, on Oct. 24, 2007. The probe ended its 16-month mission on March 1, 2009, when it was crashed into the moon's surface.
> 
> The second lunar probe, Chang'e-2, was launched on Oct. 1 last year. It entered its long-term lunar orbit on Nov. 3, beginning a six-month mission to take high-resolution images of the moon's Sinus Iridum, or Bay of Rainbows.
> 
> According to China's three-phase moon exploration plan, the first phase was the launch of Chang'e-2. The second will be when Chang'e-3 lands on the moon in 2013. Then, in 2017, a moon rock sample will be returned to Earth.
> 
> Space experts said the country would conduct more than 20 space missions this year as it accelerated efforts to improve space technologies.
> 
> Last year China conducted 15 space missions.
> *ttp://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/china/2011-03/03/c_13759948.htm






> *China setting up new rocket production base*
> 
> (AFP)  1 hour ago
> 
> BEIJING  China is setting up a new high-tech manufacturing base that will build the rockets for its ambitious space programme to put a man on the moon, state press has said.
> 
> Twenty of the 22 plants that will make up "the world's largest rocket design, production and testing base" have already been completed at the complex in the northern port city of Tianjin, the Global Times said.
> 
> China's Long March IV and V rockets will be designed and built at the 200-hectare (500-acre) complex, the paper said, citing Liang Xiaohong, vice head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.
> 
> No timetables were given on when the new-generation rockets would be completed.
> 
> But with a payload capacity of 25 tonnes, the Long March V would rival the US Delta 4H rocket, Liang said.
> 
> "Long March V rockets are designed for missions following the country's manned space programme and lunar exploration programme," Liang was cited as saying.
> 
> China launched its second lunar probe on October 1 and hopes to bring a moon rock sample back to Earth in 2017. It has planned a manned mission to the moon for around 2020, according to state media.
> 
> China also hopes to complete a manned space station in around 2016, state press reports have said.
> 
> China's first space docking, an essential step toward building a space station, is expected to be carried out later this year when two unmanned, but separately launched, space modules link up while orbiting the Earth.
> 
> The nation became only the third in the world to put a man in space independently -- after the United States and Russia -- when Yang Liwei piloted the one-man Shenzhou-5 space mission in 2003.
> 
> Copyright © 2011 AFP. All rights reserved. More »
> *ttp://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hvNwsnSPCTax6GQ84bqWhlXchU4w?docId=CNG.d86bd96be8f63d4d320da0385de6e742.4c1



....................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Coming from a dual source. 

China setting up own GPS system called &#8216;Northern Star&#8217;

ÖÐ¹úË½¼Ò³µÃ÷Äê¿ÉÓÃ±±¶·¶¨Î»[Page:1] - ¾üÊÂ³©Ì¸ - ³¬¼¶´ó±¾Óª¾üÊÂÂÛÌ³ - ×î¾ßÓ°ÏìÁ¦¾üÊÂÂÛÌ³ Super Military Forum Of China


----------



## CardSharp

Neat, but it will be an uphill battle making the system cost competitive with GPS. Those GPS chips are dirt cheap nowadays.


----------



## no_name

China's Tiangong-1 to be launched by modified Long March II-F rocket

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- The unmanned space module Tiangong-1 that China plans to launch this year will be sent into space by a modified Long March II-F carrier rocket, an expert told Xinhua Thursday.

The 8.5-tonne Tiangong-1, or Heavenly Palace 1, is expected to be launched into space in the second half of this year to perform the nation's first space docking.

It will dock with the unmanned Shenzhou-8 spacecraft, which will be launched two month's after Tiangong-1.

"Both Tiangong-1 and Shenzhou-8 will be launched by a Long March II-F carrier rocket," said Liang Xiaohong, a senior executive of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, while attending the annual session of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, the country's top political advisory body.

Researchers have made nearly 170 technological modifications, including 38 major ones, to the original Long March II-F model, Liang said.

The Long-March II-F rocket is known as the safest in China. Developed in 1992, the rocket has successfully sent seven spaceships -- from Shenzhou-1 to Shenzhou-7 -- into space.

Liang also said China would launch two other spacecraft in the coming two years, Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10, both of which would dock with Tiangong-1.

Space experts have said the country will conduct more than 20 space missions this year.

Last year China conducted 15 space missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Can't wait for China to start building a moon base too after the first Lunar landing return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Does anyone know about the new heavy rocket with 130t of LEO payload?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The first Chinese launch in 2011 took place at 20:47UTC on Saturday (April 9), as their Chang Zheng-3A (Long March 3A) launch vehicle orbited the third BeiDou-2 a navigation satellite, following lift-off from the Xi Chang Satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province. China is planning around 20 missions in 2011.

Chinese Launch:

This constellation of satellites &#8211; developed in the basis of the DFH-3 satellite platform and have a lifespan of eight years &#8211; will consist of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO satellites, 5 GSO satellites and 3 IGSO. The satellites will transmit signals on the: 1195.14-1219.14MHz, 1256.52-1280.52MHz, 1559.05-1563.15MHz and 1587.69-1591.79MHz, carrier frequencies.

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China&#8217;s second-generation satellite navigation system capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement. 

The system will initially used to provide high-accuracy positioning services for users in China and its neighboring regions, covering an area of about 120 degrees longitude in the Northern Hemisphere. The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the US GPS and Russian GLONASS systems.

Like the American and Russian counterparts, CNSS will have to kinds of services: a civilian service that will give an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user&#8217;s service, providing higher accuracies.

The first phase of the project will be focused on the coverage of the Chinese territory, but in the future the Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The previous BeiDou launch took place on December 17th when a Chang Zheng-3A orbited the &#8216;Compass-I2&#8242; (37256 2010-068A) satellite. That was the twentieth flight of the CZ-3A Chang Zheng-3A launch vehicle.

The CZ-3A is a three-stage liquid launch vehicle, which has inherited the mature technology of the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3. An upgraded liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen cryogenic third stage has been developed to enable CZ-3A performing greater geostationary transfer orbit (GTO) capability.

The CZ-3A is equipped with a more flexible and sophisticated control system which supports substantial attitude adjustments to orient the payloads before spacecraft separation and provides adjustable satellite spin-up rotation rate. It has paved the way for the development of CZ-3B Chang Zheng-3B and CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C, and become the basic type of GTO launch vehicles.

The CZ-3A is mainly used for GTO missions; it also can be used for LEO, SSO and polar orbit missions, as well as dual-launch and multiple-launch missions. The launch capacity of the CZ-3A to GTO is 2,650 kg, the lift-off mass is 241,000 kg, the overall length is 52.5 meters, the diameter of first stage and second stage is 3.35 meters, the diameter of third stage is 3.0 meters, and the maximum fairing diameter is 3.35 meters.

The first stage and second stage of CZ-3A employ storable propellants, i.e. unsymmetrical dimethy1 hydrazine (UDMH) and nitrogen tetroxide (N204), and the third stage uses cryogenic propellants, i.e. liquid hydrogen (LH2) and liquid oxygen (LOX).

On the first stage the CZ-3A uses a DaFY6-2 engine with a 2961.6 kN thrust, while the second stage is equipped with a DaFY20-1 main engine (742 kN) and four DaFY21-1 vernier engines (11,8 kN each). The third stage is equipped with two YF-75 engines (78.5 kN each). The fairing diameter of the CZ-3A is 3.35 meters and has a length of 8.89 meters.

CZ-3A consists of rocket structure, propulsion system, control system, telemetry system, tracking and safely system, coast phase propellant management and attitude control system, cryogenic propellant utilization system, separation system and auxiliary system, etc.

The launch success rate of CZ-3A is 100 percent since its maiden flight on February 8, 1994 when it successfully launched two experimental satellites (the Shi Jian-4 and the Kua Fu-1, a DFH-3 model). And it was awarded the &#8220;Gold Launch Vehicle&#8221; title by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation in June 2007.

This was the 138th successful Chinese orbital launch, the 137th launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the first launch from Xi Chang in 2011, and the first orbital launch for China in 2011.

The Xi Chang Satellite Launch Center is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country&#8217;s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site. The Command and Control Center is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch. Down range Tracking and Control stations of the launch center are located in Xi Chang City and Yibin City of Sichuan Province, and Guiyang City of Guizhou Province.

Other facilities on the Xi Chang Satellite Launch Center are the Launch Control Center, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

During 1993-1994 Xi Chang underwent extensive modernization and expansion, in part due to the requirements of the CZ-3 launcher family and in part to meet commercial customer needs.

The first launch from Xi Chang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit. The launch of the new BeiDou-2 satellite was the 52nd successful orbital launch from Xi Chang.

2011, a new Chinese year in space:

With the Space Shuttle retiring in June, Russia will effectively taking over as the world&#8217;s leader in space via its global frequency of launches and manned space flight capability to the International Space Station (ISS).

However, China has one eye on second place as it ramps up its launch schedule, which includes the lofting of the TG-1 TianGong-1 Space Station in the middle of the year. Soon after, Shenzhou-8 will be launched unmanned to test the rendezvous and docking procedures on a multiple week mission. If everything goes according to plan, manned flights will follow with Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10 in 2012.

The docking of TianGong-1 with Shenzhou-8 is regarded as an essential step toward building a space station. China aims to complete construction of a relatively large manned space laboratory around 2020, developing and launching the first part of a space laboratory before 2016, focusing on breakthroughs in living conditions for astronauts and research applications.

As previously announced, this project is the finish line of the three-step manned space program, that involved the developing the Shenzhou spaceships, then technologies needed for docking and extra-vehicular activities, that is currently underway, and finally the construction of the space station.

Tiangong-1, can eventually be transformed into a manned space laboratory after experimental dockings with Shenzhou-8, Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10 spacecraft, with the last two carrying two or three astronauts each.

China also wants to firmly mark its position on the international launch market with the launch of three commercial missions this year, namely the Eutelsat-W3C, the PakSat-1R and the NigComSat-1R, communications satellites. PakSat-1R and NigComSat-1R, for Pakistan and Nigeria respectively, are both based on the DFH-4 satellite platform.

China and Brazil is also continuing the mutual cooperation via the launch of the CBERS-3 remote sensing satellite. This launch was, however, delayed to 2012.

China kicks off their big 2011 push with BeiDou-2 launch | NASASpaceFlight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Excellent


----------



## oct605032048

Beat the dutch! Carry on!


----------



## xuxu1457

20 launch missions in 2011, good step


----------



## SAUD-404

xuxu1457 said:


> 20 launch missions in 2011, good step


Simply AWESOME


----------



## rcrmj

i though i was going to be the first time to post it here``just realized U.K is 7 hours after Chinese time zoon`damn`


----------



## siegecrossbow

Can't wait till the space station launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

siegecrossbow said:


> Can't wait till the space station launch.


 
This is more important then the station thing.


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Congrats to China! Keep up the good work!


----------



## akinkhoo

hk299792458 said:


> Does anyone know about the new heavy rocket with 130t of LEO payload?


there is no heavy lift that can handle 130t other than the ones NASA is planning. the only thing that come close is the Soviet Vulcan concept, for comparison, the Vulcan has 8 booster each with twice the thrust output of the engine used on the CZ5 which has only 4 booster, even if China surprise us with a 6 or 8 booster design, we will at best see 60 ton.

besides, most designer now agree that a modular design is better, even the CEV will be modular, China's plan is to launch them in number... 20 or 30 a year... that is about 400 to 900 tons depending on configuration and launch rate. the mass production make the program more sustainable as well as easier to scale up or down. China is uncertain and still uncommited to the space program, it invest only with exit strategies...


----------



## applesauce

akinkhoo said:


> there is no heavy lift that can handle 130t other than the ones NASA is planning. the only thing that come close is the Soviet Vulcan concept, for comparison, the Vulcan has 8 booster each with twice the thrust output of the engine used on the CZ5 which has only 4 booster, even if China surprise us with a 6 or 8 booster design, we will at best see 60 ton.
> 
> besides, most designer now agree that a modular design is better, even the CEV will be modular, China's plan is to launch them in number... 20 or 30 a year... that is about 400 to 900 tons depending on configuration and launch rate. the mass production make the program more sustainable as well as easier to scale up or down. China is uncertain and still uncommited to the space program, it invest only with exit strategies...


 
they say they are starting work on the 130 ton capacity rocket, starting work could mean they plan for this thing to be done 50 years down the line.

also i think the Saturn V could lift something like 130 short tons and the plans still exist on microfilm


----------



## teddy

The NASA 120ton heavy lift program had already caneled at 2010. the only existing similar program is chinese 130 ton space lift program.



akinkhoo said:


> there is no heavy lift that can handle 130t other than the ones NASA is planning. the only thing that come close is the Soviet Vulcan concept, for comparison, the Vulcan has 8 booster each with twice the thrust output of the engine used on the CZ5 which has only 4 booster, even if China surprise us with a 6 or 8 booster design, we will at best see 60 ton.
> 
> besides, most designer now agree that a modular design is better, even the CEV will be modular, China's plan is to launch them in number... 20 or 30 a year... that is about 400 to 900 tons depending on configuration and launch rate. the mass production make the program more sustainable as well as easier to scale up or down. China is uncertain and still uncommited to the space program, it invest only with exit strategies...


----------



## mil-avia

Eleven types of rockets :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Countdown starts for China's space station in 2020 - People's Daily Online* April 26, 2011 






*Authorities in charge of the manned space program unveiled plans on Monday to build a 60-ton space station, made up of three capsules, and develop a cargo spaceship to transport supplies.*

The China Manned Space Engineering Office said at a news conference that it also *wants the public to get involved by suggesting names for the space station, due to completed around 2020.*

According to documents provided by the office, the space station, weighing about 60 tons, is composed of a core module and two others where experiments will be conducted.

*A cargo spaceship to transport supplies will also be developed.*






*The 18.1-meter-long core module, with a maximum diameter of 4.2 meters and a launch weight of 20 to 22 tons, will be launched first.*

*The two experiment modules will then blast off to dock with the core module. Each laboratory module is 14.4 meters long, with the same maximum diameter and launch weight of the core module.*

*"The 60-ton space station is rather small compared to the International Space Station (419 tons), and Russia's Mir Space Station (137 tons) which served between 1996 and 2001,"* said Pang Zhihao, a researcher and deputy editor-in-chief of the monthly magazine, Space International.

*"But it is the world's third multi-module space station, which usually demands much more complicated technology than a single-module space lab,"* he said.

The office also said that *China will develop a cargo spaceship, with a maximum diameter of 3.35 meters and a launch weight less than 13 tons,* to transport supplies and lab facilities to the space station.

*Pang said it is the first time that the office confirmed plans to build a cargo spaceship, which is vital for long-term space missions.*

The public is being asked to submit suggestions for names and symbols to adorn the space station.

"Considering past achievements and the bright future, we feel that the manned space program should have a more vivid symbol and that the future space station should carry a resounding and encouraging name," Wang Wenbao, director of the office, said at the news conference.

China previously named the space lab "Tiangong" meaning heavenly palace, and the spacecraft to transport astronauts was named "Shenzhou", divine vessel. Its moon probes were named after the country's mythical Moon Goddess "Chang'e". But the names were selected without public input.

*"We now feel that the public should be involved in the names and symbols as this major project will enhance national prestige, and strengthen the national sense of cohesion and pride,"* Wang said.

The public is welcomed to submit suggestions for the space station and its three modules, as well as symbols for the China Manned Space Engineering Program and the space station.

Suggestions should be submitted between Monday and July 25 via websites including ????????? or e-mailed to kongjianzhan@vip.qq.com. The result will be decided before the end of September.

Suggested names for the cargo spaceship, however, should be submitted far earlier - between Monday and May 20. The result will be announced before the end of June, Wang said.

According to Zhou Jianping, chief designer of the manned space program, *the different deadlines are "due to time schedules for various projects", which indicated that the cargo spaceship project could soon begin development.*

*China is now in the second phase of its manned space program.*

*According to the schedule, a space module Tiangong-1 and the Shenzhou VIII spacecraft will be launched in the latter half of this year in the first unmanned rendezvous and docking mission. Shenzhou IX and Shenzhou X will be launched next year to dock with Tiangong-1.*

But problems in ensuring long-term missions for astronauts need to be overcome.

Wang Zhaoyao, spokesman for the program, said that *developing technology needed to guarantee mid-term missions in space (a stay of at least 20 days), and developing cargo supply technology will be among the tasks* to be met during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period.

*The manned space program will lay the foundation for possible missions in future, such as sending men to the moon*, according to the office's documents.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

space is a luxury in...err...Space...


----------



## Mr.Ryu

Then finally china too will joins space tourism 


we too will come soon but you see all this democratic process takes time but steadily will join


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese women could be in space by 2012 - People's Daily Online* April 30, 2011

*Chinas female astronauts could fly into space as soon as the latter half of next year*, said a senior official in charge of the manned space program on Friday.

According to the program schedule, *a space module Tiangong-1 and the Shenzhou VIII spacecraft will be launched in the latter half of this year in the first unmanned rendezvous and docking mission.*

Yang Liwei, deputy director of China Manned Space Engineering Office and also Chinas first astronaut in space, said that *next year China will launch two spacecraft to further improve Chinas rendezvous and docking technologies and one of the spacecraft will be manned.*

*Two to three astronauts will be sent to space in that mission next year, *he said, without elaborating.

Fei Junlong, leader of Chinas astronaut team, told reporters that the *two women astronauts and five men astronauts  the second batch of Chinese astronauts selected last year  have to take a three-year training course before carrying out space missions.*

But Yang said that there are possibilities for women to join next years mission.

*The two women astronauts, both pilots from the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force, are the first women astronauts in China.*

*Before the current group of astronauts were selected, the 14 astronauts recruited in 1997 were all men*, including Yang and Fei. So far, six of them have flown to space in three different missions.

Yang and Fei, as well as Chen Shanguang, director of the Astronaut Center of China, *introduced Chinas manned space programs to 56 overseas reporters on Friday at the space town in the northern Beijing suburb, where astronauts are trained.*

*Reporters were also shown three spacecraft simulators built for astronaut training, including that of Tiangong-1.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Scientist: China plans to build lunar research base - People's Daily Online* May 11, 2011

*Under China's three-phase lunar probe plans for orbiting the moon, landing on the moon and returning back to Earth, China is scheduled to launch the Chang'e-3 and softly land it on the moon, where it will release a moon rover to explore the lunar surface, by 2013. *






*China will carry out an unmanned lunar landing around 2017 before making manned lunar landings and building research bases on the moon*, said Ouyang Ziyuan, chief scientist of China's lunar probe program, in Shanghai on May 9.






Ouyang made the remarks during the opening ceremony of the 2011 IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation.

He said that the *Chang'e-2 has operated safely for 200 days as of May 1. During the operation of the Chang'e-2 in space, four tiny cameras on the satellite recorded clear photographs, marking China's first-ever aerospace application of CMOS imaging technologies, first space surveillance engineering application, first photograph captured at the moment of igniting the 490N engine and first photograph of the Earth taken by a camera on an orbiting lunar orbiter.*

However, is the ultimate mission of the Chang'e-2 to test soft-landing technologies for the Chang'e-3 or to test Earth reentry technologies for follow-up Chang'e series satellites after their lunar landings? Ouyang said that *the ultimate mission of the Chang'e-3 Satellite has yet to be determined. Whatever mission is selected, the Chang'e-2 will test key technologies for follow-up tasks of Chang'e series satellites before completing its lunar trip.* 

For instance, the *Chang'e-2 can either make a "pilot" soft-landing in order to test technologies for the Chang'e-3 or return to Earth orbit under ground control and simulate the return of future Chang'e series satellites to earth after 2013.*

Ouyang said that *the Chang'e-3 will be equipped with a 70-kilogram lander and a 120-kilogram moon rover. The satellite will weigh about 500 kilograms and will have a designed life of three months. As the intelligent robotic technology develops, the rover will be able to determine its own routes, climb slopes, avoid obstacles and pick a good spot to perform science experiments with a collection of sensors. Furthermore, it will even be capable of collecting samples from the moon and sending them back to Earth for further studies. *

Ouyang said that *China plans to send recoverable rovers and humans to the moon at appropriate times. In addition, China is also considering building a research base on the moon and exploring Mars and other parts of outer space. To achieve its goal, the country is building a new satellite launch center and is making great efforts to develop more advanced rocket engines.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## teddy

Chinese next generation heavy lift super rocket (on the right, the left is CZ5 heavy lift rocket)which have 130 ton payload to LEO orbit. Will also use for manned moon mission.

The CZ5 can lift a 25ton LEO payload, heavier than arian5.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aimarraul

*China to launch more Beidou navigation satellites*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2011-05-19 06:32 Comments(1) PrintMail Large Medium Small 

SHANGHAI - China will launch some eight Beidou navigation satellites by 2012, a leading navigation satellite expert said here on Wednesday.

China has sent eight Beidou satellites into orbit, as the latest was launched in April this year, said Ran Chengqi, director of China Satellite Navigation System management office.

He made the remarks at the second China satellite navigation academic annual meeting.

Beidou satellite navigation system will finish comprehensive tests as of October 2011 and have the capacity to provide "preliminary" services for most parts of China, Ran said.

By 2020, about 35 satellites will form Beidou's global satellite navigation system, Ran added.

Ran forecast China's satellite navigation sector would see about 400 billion yuan (US$61.84 billion ) in annual output value by 2020.

China started building its own satellite navigation system in 2000 to end its dependence upon the US GPS system when it sent two orbiters into space as a double-satellite experimental positioning system.

Beidou, or dipper, as the system is named, is designed to provide navigation, time and short message services in the Asia and Pacific region before 2012 and will be capable of providing global navigation services by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

Renting a military GPS system from a country that you might fight is always a bad idea.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wonderful news - great achievement by China to be self reliant in such an important aspect of space/gps based communication and observation and tracking


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to launch more Beidou navigation satellites - People's Daily Online*

*China will launch some eight Beidou navigation satellites by 2012*, a leading navigation satellite expert said here on Wednesday.






*China has sent eight Beidou satellites into orbit, as the latest was launched in April this year*, said Ran Chengqi, director of China Satellite Navigation System management office.

He made the remarks at the second China satellite navigation academic annual meeting.

Beidou satellite navigation system will finish comprehensive tests as of October 2011 and have the capacity to provide "preliminary" services for most parts of China, Ran said.

*By 2020, about 35 satellites will form Beidou's global satellite navigation system*, Ran added.

*
Ran forecast China's satellite navigation sector would see about 400 billion yuan (US$61.84 billion ) in annual output value by 2020*.

*China started building its own satellite navigation system in 2000 to end its dependence upon the US GPS system when it sent two orbiters into space as a double-satellite experimental positioning system.*

*Beidou, or dipper, as the system is named, is designed to provide navigation, time and short message services in the Asia and Pacific region before 2012 and will be capable of providing global navigation services by 2020.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lawxx

ource: Globaltimes.cn [16:55 April 10 2011]Comments
China launched the eighth Beidou navigation satellite into orbit at Xichang Satellite Launching Center in Sichuan Province on Sunday, domestic news portal Chinanews.com reported Sunday.

The eighth Beidou satellite marks the completion of basic function of Beidou (Compass) Navigation Satellite System and will collaborate with five navigation satellites launched last year to establish a navigating system of three GEO (geostationary orbit) satellites plus three IGSO (Inclined Geo Synchronous orbit) satellites. The system will be able to provide services to most regions in China after a period of orbiting running tests and system integration.

China will continue to launch several more satellites to complete the navigation system and provide higher needs for the use of surveying and mapping, fishery, transportation, meteorology, telecommunications, water conservancy and others.

Beidou (Compass) Navigation Satellite System is China's home-grown and self-operating navigating system compatible with other navigating systems in the world. The system made China the third country to have its own satellite navigation system, after US and Russia.

Ran Cheng, Director of China Satellite Navigation System Management Office, said Beidou will be able to provide services to the entire Asia Pacific region. And around the year 2020, it will have more than 30 satellites.
China completes basic Beidou (Compass) Navigation Satellite System - GlobalTimes


----------



## lawxx

he BeiDou Navigation System (simplified Chinese: &#21271;&#26007;&#23548;&#33322;&#31995;&#32479;; traditional Chinese: &#21271;&#26007;&#23566;&#33322;&#31995;&#32113;; pinyin: B&#283;id&#466;u d&#462;oháng xìt&#466;ng) or BeiDou (Compass) Navigation Satellite System (simplified Chinese: &#21271;&#26007;&#21355;&#26143;&#23548;&#33322;&#31995;&#32479;; traditional Chinese: &#21271;&#26007;&#34907;&#26143;&#23566;&#33322;&#31995;&#32113;; pinyin: B&#283;id&#466;u wèix&#299;ng d&#462;oháng xìt&#466;ng) is a project by China to develop an independent satellite navigation system. It may refer to either one or both generations of the Chinese navigation system.
The first BeiDou system, officially called BeiDou Satellite Navigation Experimental System, or known as BeiDou-1, consists of 3 satellites and has limited coverage and applications. It has been offering navigation services mainly for customers in China and from neighboring regions since 2000.
The second generation of the system, known as Compass or BeiDou-2, which will be a global satellite navigation system consisting of 35 satellites, is still under construction. It is planned to offer services to customers in Asia-Pacific region by 2012 and the global system should be finished by 2020.
The chief designer of BeiDou navigation system is Sun Jiadong.

Nomenclature

The BeiDou Navigation System is named after the Big Dipper constellation, which is known in Chinese as B&#283;id&#466;u. The name literally means "Northern Dipper", the name given by Chinese astronomers to the seven brightest stars of Ursa Major or 'the Great Bear' constellation.[1] Historically, this set of stars was used in navigation to locate the North Star Polaris. As such, BeiDou also serves as a metaphor for the purpose of the satellite navigation system.
[edit]History

[edit]BeiDou system
According to the China National Space Administration, the development of the Chinese global navigation system should be carried out in three steps:[2]
2000 - 2003: experimental BeiDou navigation system consisting of 3 satellites
by 2012: regional BeiDou navigation system covering China and neighboring regions
by 2020: global BeiDou navigation system
The first two satellites, BeiDou-1A was launched on 30 October 2000, BeiDou-1B followed on 20 December 2000. The third satellite BeiDou-1C (as backup satellite), was put into orbit on 25 May 2003.[3][4] The successful launch of BeiDou-1C also meant the establishment of the BeiDou-1 navigation system.
On November 2, 2006, China announced that from 2008 BeiDou would offer an open service with an accuracy of 10 meters, timing of 0.2 nanoseconds, speed of 0.2 meter/second.[5][citation needed]
It followed that in February 2007, the fourth and also the last satellite of BeiDou-1 system, the BeiDou-1D (sometimes called BeiDou-2A, serving as a backup satellite), was sent up into space.[6] It was reported that the satellite had suffered from a control system malfunction but was then fully restored.[7][8]
In April 2007, the first satellite of BeiDou-2, namely Compass-M1 (to validate frequencies for the BeiDou-2 constellation) was successfully put into its working orbit. The second BeiDou-2 constellation satellite Compass-G2 was launched on 15 April 2009.[9] The third satellite (Compass-G1) was carried into its orbit by LM-3C on January 17, 2010.[10] On the 2nd of June 2010, the fourth satellite was launched successfully into orbit.[11] The fifth orbiter was launched into space by LM-3I carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center on August 1, 2010.[12] Three months later, on November 1, 2010, the sixth satellite was sent into orbit by LM-3C.[13] It is reported that another satellite (BeiDou-2 IGSO) will be launched by the end of the year.[14]
On January 15, 2010 the official website of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System went online.[10]
[edit]Involvement in Galileo
In September 2003, China intended to join the European Galileo positioning system project and was to invest &#8364;230 million (USD296 million, GBP160 million) in Galileo over the next few years.[15] It's believed that China's "BeiDou" navigation system would then only be used by its armed forces.[5] In October 2004, China officially joined the Galileo project by signing the Agreement on the Cooperation in the Galileo Program between the "Galileo Joint Undertaking" (GJU) and the "National Remote Sensing Centre of China" (NRSCC).[16] Based on the Sino-European Cooperation Agreement on Galileo program, China Galileo Industries (CGI), the prime contractor of the China&#8217;s involvement in Galileo programs was founded in December 2004.[17] By April 2006, eleven cooperation projects within the Galileo framework had been signed between China and EU.[18]
The Hongkong based South China Morning Post reported in January 2008[19] that China was unsatisfied with its role in the Galileo project and was to compete with Galileo in Asian market.
[edit]System Description

[edit]Experimental System (BeiDou-1)
[edit]Description
BeiDou-1 is an experimental regional navigation system, which consists of four satellites (three working satellites and one backup satellite). The satellites themselves were based on the Chinese DFH-3 geostationary communications satellite and had a launch weight of 1,000 kilograms (2,200 pounds) each.[20]
Unlike the American GPS, Russian GLONASS, and European Galileo systems, which use medium Earth orbit(MEO) satellites, BeiDou-1 uses satellites in geostationary orbit(GEO). This means that the system does not require a large constellation of satellites, but it also limits the coverage to areas on Earth where the satellites are visible.[3] The area that can be serviced is from Logitude 70°E to 140°E, and from Latitude 5°N to 55°N.[7]
[edit]Completion
The first satellite, BeiDou-1A was sent into its orbit on October 31, 2000. The second satellite, BeiDou-1B was successfully launched on December 21, 2000. The last satellite of the constellation, BeiDou-1C was carried into its orbit position on May 25, 2003, this launch also completed the construction of the experimental system.[3]
[edit]Position calculation
To calculate a position, the following procedure is used:[3]
A signal is transmitted skyward by a remote terminal.
Each of the geostationary satellites receive the signal.
Each satellite sends the accurate time of when each received the signal to a ground station.
The ground station calculates the longitude and latitude of the remote terminal, and determines the altitude from a relief map.
The ground station sends the remote terminal's 3D position to the satellites.
The satellites broadcast the calculated position to the remote terminal.
In 2007, the official Xinhua News Agency reported that the resolution of the BeiDou system was as high as 0.5 metres, considerably better than unaided GPS.[21] With the existing user terminals appears that the calibrated accuracy is 20m (100m, uncalibrated).[22]
[edit]Terminal
The terminal can communicate with the ground station by sending and receiving short messages.
As of 2008, one BeiDou-1 terminal costs about 20,000RMB (US$2,929), almost 10 times the price of GPS counterpart.[23] It's said that the reason why is the terminal so expensive is due to "using expensive imported Chips"&#65292;but China seemed to have found replacement and the price could lower to less than 1,000RMB.[24] By the China High-Tech Fair ELEXCON 2009(November 16&#8211;21, 2009) in Shenzhen, China, a terminal solution costing no more than 3,000RMB was presented.[25]
[edit]Applications
Over 1000 BeiDou-1 terminals were used in the 2008 Sichuan earthquake, providing informations from the earthquake area.[26]
As of October 2009, all Chinese border guards in Yunnan are equipped with BeiDou-1 devices.[27]
According to Sun Jiadong, chief designer of the navigation system, "Many organizations have been using our system for a while, and they like it very much."[28]
[edit]Advantages and drawbacks
[edit]Global System (BeiDou-2 or Compass)
Main article: Compass navigation system
[edit]Description
BeiDou-2 is not an extension to the existing BeiDou-1. The new system will be a constellation of 35 satellites, which include 5 geostationary orbit (GEO) satellites, for backward compatibility with BeiDou-1, and 30 non-GSO satellites (27 in Medium Earth Orbit (MEO) and 3 in Inclined GSO (IGSO)),[29] that will offer complete coverage of the globe. There will be two levels of service provided; free service to civilians and licensed service to Chinese government and military users:[11][30]
The free service will have a 10 meter location-tracking accuracy, will synchronize clocks with an accuracy of 10 ns, and measure speeds within 0.2 m/s.
The licensed service will be more accurate than the free service, can be used for communication, and will supply information about the system status to the users.
[edit]Completion
It is planned that BeiDou-2 system will have more than 10 satellites by 2012 and may offer services for the Asia-Pacific region; The global navigation system should be finished by 2020.[31]
As of April 2011, eight satellites for BeiDou-2 have been launched. According to an official report [32], "the eighth Beidou satellite marks the completion of basic function of Beidou (Compass) Navigation Satellite System...collaborate with five navigation satellites...will be able to provide services to most regions in China after a period of orbiting running tests and system integration."


----------



## Martian2

Visitors look at a spacesuit used by astronaut Zhai Zhigang during China's first spacewalk.

Why is it so important for China to become the preeminent economic and technological power in the world?

If you are willing to expand the boundaries of your mind and look at China's vision, the answer should be apparent.

Modern science has made space travel a reality. China has announced that it will land a person on the Moon (circa 2025), build a permanent moon base, and land a person on Mars (circa 2050). What's going on?

The 21st century is 1492 all over again.

China's space program is not merely a prestige project. China's space program is laying the framework for Chinese interplanetary colonization. By mid-century, there will most likely be a permanent Chinese moon base and eventually, a permanent Mars base. Chinese permanent outposts on the moons of Jupiter and Saturn may occur in the latter half of this century.

After China becomes an interplanetary power by the end of this century, China should have the economic resources and technology to build a starship to our nearest neighbors. During the 22nd century, China will probably attempt to colonize the nearest habitable star systems.

Any scientist can tell you that there are no laws of physics to prevent interplanetary or interstellar travel. It is a difficult engineering problem and costs lots of money. However, if China becomes sufficiently technologically advanced, grows its economy into the range of $60 trillion by 2050, and possesses the pioneering spirit then the future is endlessly bright for Chinese civilization.

Just like 1492, whichever country that colonizes the New World will reap a huge bonanza. Therefore, it is imperative that China stays on a peaceful path, muster her economic and technological strengths, and push for an unbeatable lead in space technologies. The stars beckon. The galaxy is ours for the taking.

----------

China may set up moon base camp by 2030

"*China may set up moon base camp by 2030*
By Xin Dingding (China Daily)
Updated: 2009-06-12 07:29

China may send manned flights to the moon and set up a base there by 2030 and it could land on Mars by 2050, a technology think thank said.






In a roadmap for the development of China's space technology, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) said that China's manned spacecraft could also launch from a moon base to explore further planets in 2050.

The roadmap was part of a report titled "Creation 2050: Science, technology and China's Future", a long-term strategy for the country's development of science and technology.

Guo Huadong, leader of a CAS space technology strategy research team, said the roadmap is "not an official plan, but more of a strategic suggestion to the decision makers."

The central government has not announced any plan or timetable for sending astronauts to the moon or building a moon base.

Guo said the report had been given to the central government for its consideration.

"The roadmap has provided perspectives, based on China's current abilities, the international community's outlook in the field and the country's strategic needs," Guo told China Daily Thursday.

On the topic of deep-space exploration, the roadmap estimates that China's probes may reach Mars by about 2020 and be used to explore other planets like Jupiter by 2030.

It suggests that the probes may fly out of the solar system and enter cosmic space by 2050.

As for a manned flight mission, the roadmap said China could have the capacity to develop technology that would guarantee astronauts' long-term survival in low-Earth-orbit space stations by about 2020.

It also said that China could further develop technology that would improve the autonomous navigation capability of space vehicles, near-space vehicles and flight hardware.

The Creation 2050 report covers 18 fields, including space, health, mineral resources, energy and agriculture, which could help the country become more competitive and assist in its sustainable development and security.

Lu Yongxiang, president of the CAS and vice chairman of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress (NPC), said at a conference Wednesday: "China cannot simply copy other countries' models of development of science and technology."

China must try to develop a creative road in science and technology with its own characteristics, he said.

According to the report, China could be involved in the development of emerging strategic industries like energy by 2050.

It could also be involved in the development of new energy and environmentally-friendly products, according to the report.

Xinhua contributed to the story"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

Martian2 said:


> Visitors look at a spacesuit used by astronaut Zhai Zhigang during China's first spacewalk.
> 
> Why is it so important for China to become the preeminent economic and technological power in the world?
> 
> If you are willing to expand the boundaries of your mind and look at China's vision, the answer should be apparent.
> 
> Modern science has made space travel a reality. China has announced that it will land a person on the Moon (circa 2025), build a permanent moon base, and land a person on Mars (circa 2050). What's going on?
> 
> The 21st century is 1492 all over again.
> 
> China's space program is not merely a prestige project. China's space program is laying the framework for Chinese interplanetary colonization. By mid-century, there will most likely be a permanent Chinese moon base and eventually, a permanent Mars base. Chinese permanent outposts on the moons of Jupiter and Saturn may occur in the latter half of this century.
> 
> After China becomes an interplanetary power by the end of this century, China should have the economic resources and technology to build a starship to our nearest neighbors. During the 22nd century, China will probably attempt to colonize the nearest habitable star systems.
> 
> Any scientist can tell you that there are no laws of physics to prevent interplanetary or interstellar travel. It is a difficult engineering problem and costs lots of money. However, if China becomes sufficiently technologically advanced, grows its economy into the range of $60 trillion by 2050, and possesses the pioneering spirit then the future is endlessly bright for Chinese civilization.
> 
> Just like 1492, whichever country that colonizes the New World will reap a huge bonanza. Therefore, it is imperative that China stays on a peaceful path, muster her economic and technological strengths, and push for an unbeatable lead in space technologies. The stars beckon. The galaxy is ours for the taking.
> 
> ----------
> 
> China may set up moon base camp by 2030
> 
> "*China may set up moon base camp by 2030*
> By Xin Dingding (China Daily)
> Updated: 2009-06-12 07:29
> 
> China may send manned flights to the moon and set up a base there by 2030 and it could land on Mars by 2050, a technology think thank said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a roadmap for the development of China's space technology, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) said that China's manned spacecraft could also launch from a moon base to explore further planets in 2050.
> 
> The roadmap was part of a report titled "Creation 2050: Science, technology and China's Future", a long-term strategy for the country's development of science and technology.
> 
> Guo Huadong, leader of a CAS space technology strategy research team, said the roadmap is "not an official plan, but more of a strategic suggestion to the decision makers."
> 
> The central government has not announced any plan or timetable for sending astronauts to the moon or building a moon base.
> 
> Guo said the report had been given to the central government for its consideration.
> 
> "The roadmap has provided perspectives, based on China's current abilities, the international community's outlook in the field and the country's strategic needs," Guo told China Daily Thursday.
> 
> On the topic of deep-space exploration, the roadmap estimates that China's probes may reach Mars by about 2020 and be used to explore other planets like Jupiter by 2030.
> 
> It suggests that the probes may fly out of the solar system and enter cosmic space by 2050.
> 
> As for a manned flight mission, the roadmap said China could have the capacity to develop technology that would guarantee astronauts' long-term survival in low-Earth-orbit space stations by about 2020.
> 
> It also said that China could further develop technology that would improve the autonomous navigation capability of space vehicles, near-space vehicles and flight hardware.
> 
> The Creation 2050 report covers 18 fields, including space, health, mineral resources, energy and agriculture, which could help the country become more competitive and assist in its sustainable development and security.
> 
> Lu Yongxiang, president of the CAS and vice chairman of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress (NPC), said at a conference Wednesday: "China cannot simply copy other countries' models of development of science and technology."
> 
> China must try to develop a creative road in science and technology with it's own characteristics, he said.
> 
> According to the report, China could be involved in the development of emerging strategic industries like energy by 2050.
> 
> It could also be involved in the development of new energy and environmentally-friendly products, according to the report.
> 
> Xinhua contributed to the story"


 
Chinese version of moon landing.


----------



## cfldad

I know little about it


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chang'e 2 heads for deep space - People's Daily Online* June 09, 2011 

*As China's second lunar probe satellite Chang'e 2 completed its six lunar explorations and reached six-month designed life in April 1, the orbiter remains stable and normal with adequate fuel. In a bid to accumulate more space probe experience, the Chang'e 2 will fly away from its lunar orbit today and conduct deep aerospace exploration and monitoring test*, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense. 






*It is learned that Chang'e 2 is an improved version of China's first lunar probe Chang'e 1's backup satellite. The major mission of Chang'e 2 is to test and validate some of the key technologies that are applicable to the Chang'e 3's missions, and to pave a way for soft landing experiment of its successors.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

long march 5 prototype being assembled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Can anyone here tell me when China had launched its first military reconnaissance satellite?


----------



## teddy

Syama Ayas said:


> Can anyone here tell me when China had launched its first military reconnaissance satellite?


 
Actually china don't have real military reconnaissance satellite until 1987.

FSW-1 / JianBing 1A

The improved FSW-1, or JianBing 1A in its military designation, was Chinas first mapping satellite. It was based on the FSW-0 design, but carried a fix-lens panoramic camera to provide high-precision imagery used for mapping and survey. A total of five launches were carried out between September 1987 and October 1993, with four successfully recovered.

Specifications: Typical orbit: 170 x 500km, 57~63 deg inclination; Length: 4.60m; Maximum Diameter: 2.20m; Mass: 1,790kg; Payload: 750kg; Typical mission duration: 8 days.


----------



## teddy

qwerrty said:


> long march 5 prototype being assembled.



This is the CZ5 / Longmarch 5 heavily lift rocket, it have moduler design and will replace all the other longmarch seriers, may be we will see it launch the space station module soon! Great news!


----------



## siegecrossbow

Syama Ayas said:


> Can anyone here tell me when China had launched its first military reconnaissance satellite?


 
No one knows for sure. Officially China never launched a military reconnaissance satellite before. This is because they usually go under other names, such as weather or geographical surveillance satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Shen Long

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

Launch Schedule for 2011






Satellite experimental robotic arm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

&#12298;Journal of Rocket Propulsion&#12299; 2011-01

*Research on power system of heavy launch vehicle in China*
TAN Yong-hua (Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology,Xi'an 710100,China) 

The development trend of future aerospace industry is analyzed.The necessity of developing the heavy launch vehicles and high thrust rocket engines to realize the manned moonfall and deep space exploration is described.The main power system of heavy launch vehicles of China is planned.A integrated scheme of 600 t LOX/kerosene rocket engine and 200 t LOX/LH2 rocket engine is put forward.The primary parameters of the two engines are chosen.The key technology and development condition of the rocket engines is analyzed.The development effort is schemed.The development of the two engines will be completed in about 2020 according to the level of technology and industrial base.

*ttp://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJFDTOTAL-HJTJ201101003.htm

development of 200t-300t LOX/LH2 motor to be completed in 2015, 600t LOX/Kerosene in 2020.

130t rocket config




















modified CZ-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

moon lander
















mars

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## teddy

Chinese orbital launch vehicle. China's family of new generation expendable launch vehicles began development in 2000. Boosters of various capabilities would be assembled from three modular stages of 2.25 m, 3.35 m and 5.0 m diameter. These would be powered by new variable-thrust 120 tonne thrust Lox/Kerosene engines or 50 tonne thrust Lox/LH2 engines.
China's family of new generation expendable launch vehicles were announced in February 2001, and modified descriptions were provided at the Wuzhai Air Show and IAC in late 2002. Propulsion system details and masses were released at the FAI in Bremen in September 2003. These modular stages were as follows:


&#8226;2.25 m diameter module powered by one 120 tonne thrust Lox/Kerosene engine 
&#8226;3.35 m diameter module powered by two 120 tonne thrust Lox/Kerosene engines 
&#8226;5.0 m diameter module powered by two 50 tonne thrust Lox/LH2 engines 
&#8226;5.0 m diameter upper stage powered by two 8 tonne thrust Lox/LH2 engines (a derivative of the CZ-3B upper stage)
&#8226;3.35 m diameter upper stage powered by four 15 tonne thrust Lox/Kerosene engines, evidently an indigenous Chinese development
&#8226;2.25 m diameter upper stage for the light launch vehicle (probably the CZ-4A third stage)
&#8226;Common large payload fairing, 5.2 m in diameter and coming in three standard lengths.

The new launch vehicles were said to be designed for a 98% reliability as compared to 91% for existing Chinese designs. They were also said to be expected to be 20% cheaper than existing designs. Chief Designer for the new series was Long Lehao.

*The new family would use a unique 'direct-to-pad' integration concept using highly automated systems with a total cycle time of only 20 days.* The launch vehicle was to be assembled vertically on the launch pad as soon as the stages arrived at the site. It would be checked out in a mobile service tower (MST). In parallel to this the payload would be integrated and encapsulated in a separate encapsulation facility. *The encapsulated payload was to be transferred and mated to the launch vehicle only three days before launch*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon Emperor

China should not only land on the moon, i recommend China build a base on the Moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China launches new communication satellite - People's Daily Online* June 21, 2011






China launches Zhongxing  10, a new communication satellite at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China on June 21. The Long March  3B rocket carrier carries the satellite into space. (Luo Xiaoguang/Xinhua)

*China successfully launched a new communication satellite, the Zhongxing-10, from its Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest Sichuan Province on early Tuesday.*

*The satellite, carried by a Long March-3B rocket carrier, blasted off from the center at 0:13 a.m.*, said a statement from the center.

According to statistics from the control center, *the satellite successfully separated from its carrier rocket and entered Earth's orbit as scheduled, 26 minutes after being launched.*

The Zhongxing-10 was designed and manufactured by the China Academy of Space Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The satellite will provide communication, broadcasting and data transmission services for users in China and the Asia-Pacific region. It will replace the Zhongxing-5B satellite, which was launched in 1998.

*The launch was the 138th mission for the Long March carrier rocket series.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Dragon Emperor said:


> China should not only land on the moon, i recommend China build a base on the Moon.



Countdown starts for China's space station in 2020 - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

SOARING SUCCESS: Technicians assembling Chang'e-II at the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre prior to October 1, 2010 launch. (Photo: Xinhua)

Chang'e 2 To Lay Groundwork For Mars Missions | AVIATION WEEK

"*Chang'e 2 To Lay Groundwork For Mars Missions*
By Bradley Perrett
Beijing
Jun 13, 2011

Smashed to smithereens, a return to Earth orbit for retirement, or a voyage into deep spacethose are the alternative fates that have awaited the Chinese lunar probe Change 2 since its launch last October.

*Now the decision has been made: Change 2 will go to the second Sun-Earth Lagrangian point this month, laying the groundwork for Martian missions.*

The opportunity to send Change 2 far from Earth has resulted from the good condition of the spacecraft as it approaches the end of its lunar observation mission, says the China Academy of Sciences.

We made this choice because the instruments aboard Change 2 are normal, the spacecrafts remaining life is still long and its remaining fuel is fairly plentiful, enough to support a future mission, says an official of the academy.

Lagrangian points are positions that remain constant relative to two other bodies in an orbital system. The second Lagrangian point (L2) of the Sun and the Earth is in line with the two but 1.5 million km (932,000 mi.) farther out. The second Lagrangian point is relatively ideal, because interference from solar radiation there is relatively low, says the official, quoted in a Peoples Daily report that can be taken as a government announcement.

Program managers considered three options for Change 2 after its lunar mission: crashing it into the Moon, as they did with its predecessor, Change 1; bringing it back to an orbit around the Earth; or sending it into the Solar System beyond the Moons orbit.

They have chosen the third but limited themselves to L2 as a destination because, they say, their deep-space tracking capability is not good enough to send the spacecraft farther. Even so, the additional mission will help prepare for missions to Mars, says the Peoples Daily.

In fact, going farther into the Solar System has always been a function of Change 2. The chief designer of the lunar program, Wu Weiren, said after the Oct. 1, 2010, launch of Change 2 that the mission would demonstrate telemetry, tracking and control technology that could be used for missions to study Mars and Venus. For those more distant missions, only larger antennas would be needed, because other facilities were already being built, he said.

Change 2 will conduct unspecified observations and experiments at L2. To get there, it might have to miss a total eclipse of the Moon on June 15 (GMT), the academy says. The trip will take 2-3 months.

It will not be the first spacecraft to go to L2. NASAs Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe, among others, is already there.

Change 2, based on the CAST DFH-3 satellite bus, has operated for more than 200 days. Program officials are wrapping up the lunar observation phase, which should be completed by mid-June. Imagery data has all been transmitted back to Earth, where scientists and technicians are assembling it and making three-dimensional images. The academy says that with this data it will be able to publish the most precise complete set of images of the Moon by the end of the year. Resolution will be 7 meters (23 ft.).

The probe is named after a legendary goddess who traveled to the Moon. Chang is pronounced as chahng and e as in her.

Meanwhile, China has renewed its polar-orbiting weather satellite group with the in-orbit delivery of Fengyun 3B alongside Fengyun 3A, halving the countrys global observation interval to 6 hr.

Fengyun 3B was subject to half a year of in-orbit checkouts after its Nov. 5 launch. With all systems functioning properly, it was handed over to the national weather bureau on May 26, says national space contractor China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.(CASC). Tests showed the satellite exceeding the performance of Fengyun 3A, CASC says, without giving details.

The Fengyun 3 program was the largest civil space project of Chinas 10th five-year plan, for 2001-05, says the manufacturer. The designed image resolution has been stated as 250 meters and the altitude variously as 870 or 890 km.

This is Chinas second series of polar-orbiting weather satellites. The first, the Fengyun 1 series, comprised four spacecraft launched in 1988-2002. The third unit in that series, Fengyun 1C, was destroyed in an anti-satellite missile test in 2007."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China launches experimental satellite - People's Daily Online* July 06, 2011



An experimental orbiter in China's Shi-Jian satellite series, SJ-11-03, boosted by a Long-March II-C rocket carrier, lifts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, July 6, 2011. The satellite will be used for experiments of space science and technology. (Xinhua/Li Wen)

China on Wednesday launched an experimental orbiter in the country's Shijian satellite series from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern Gansu Province.
*
The satellite, SJ-11-03, was sent to space at 12:28 a.m. (Beijing time) by a Long March II-C carrier rocket, according to the launch center.*

*The orbiter, developed by China Spacesat Co. Ltd under China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, will be used to conduct space scientific experiments,* the company said.

*It has been the 139th flight of the Long March rocket series.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Cornerstone of Chinese space station approaches liftoff

*Cornerstone of Chinese space station approaches liftoff*
BY STEPHEN CLARK
SPACEFLIGHT NOW
Posted: July 4, 2011

*China plans to launch the first module of an envisioned space laboratory by the end of September, and the rising space power will attempt its first in-orbit docking weeks later*, according to space program officials and state-run media reports.





Photo of the Tiangong 1 module undergoing testing earlier in 2011. Credit: China Manned Space Engineering Office

*The Tiangong 1 space module was shipped to the Jiuquan launching base June 29 to begin the last steps in preparing the craft for launch sometime before the end of September*, according to the China Manned Space Engineering Office, an organization supporting planning and development of the country's human space efforts.

The spacecraft will be given a "final check" before blasting off on a Long March 2F rocket from Jiuquan, a space center in the Gobi desert in northwestern China. The launch site is near the border between China's Gansu and Inner Mongolia provinces.

"*After two years of strenuous efforts by the scientists, [the] Tiangong 1 target spacecraft has been successfully assembled and passed through failure detection*," the state-run People's Daily newspaper reported in its English edition.

*Xinhua, another state-run news agency, also reported last week the Tiangong 1 spacecraft was transported to the launch site.*

The 19,000-pound vehicle is designed to function as a testbed for Chinese rendezvous and docking techniques a few hundred miles above Earth. China says it will operate for at least two years.

Tiangong, which means "heavenly palace" in Chinese, features a forward docking port, navigation and communications equipment, and a pressurized cabin for human visitors.

*An automated Chinese capsule named Shenzhou 8 will launch as soon as October to approach and dock with the Tiangong module.* If the rendezvous attempt is successful, it will pave the way for up to two manned Shenzhou flights to the mini-space station in 2012.





Photo of the Shenzhou 8 spacecraft undergoing [vacuum thermal] testing earlier in 2011. Credit: China Manned Space Engineering Office

The piloted missions could stay at the complex for days or weeks working on scientific experiments, military missions and other research for China's military-run space program.

China's next five-year strategic plan includes manned space missions spanning at least 20 days and the design and construction of an automated cargo craft to resupply outposts in orbit, state-owned media reported this spring.

The advances come as the United States retires the space shuttle and struggles to formulate a consistent policy regarding cooperation with the Chinese space program. NASA Administrator Charles Bolden visited China in October 2010, but a clause inserted into the agency's budget this year sought to limit NASA's ability to collaborate with the Chinese government or companies.

Rep. Frank Wolf, R-Va., is a staunch critic of China's human rights record. Wolf was instrumental in ensuring the China restrictions made it into the budget.

Although many lawmakers support Wolf's provision, some members of Congress show guarded support for modest cooperation between NASA and China, including the development of a joint docking system to facilitate rescues of international space crews.

An Obama administration official told Congress in May the White House's view of the issue was that the legislation should not interfere with the president's constitutional ability to conduct international negotations.

The Tiangong docking test this fall is a key milestone for China's objective of building a space station the size of NASA's 1970s-era Skylab outpost by 2020.

----------
















[Note: Thank you to PakChina for the article link and HouShanghai for the video links.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cambodia Spirit

I've heard the Vietnamese claim that Chinese space industry is lack very far behind the Japanese, China this time can only doing well in launch vehicles which is not a big problem in space science world; thus the Japanese can hire the U.S. or Russia space taxi service to carry them to the space effectively. 

Japan are far more advantaged than the Chinese in space researching and achievement, if Chinese cannot catch up with the Japanese so how they can compared to the U.S.!? 

Even in Vietnam this time, they have planning to make Vietnam surpassing China in space race in the next 20 years. I think Chinese scientists must work very hard to secure the premier place!!! 

P.S: Also there are many Russian love to blame Chinese copying of their technologies, Chinese must be very empathic and stressed to live in this world these days.


----------



## no_name

Japan don't have their own launch system, so their cargo has to pass through other nation's hands before being sent to space.

That limits alot of things.

China is behind in widespread adoption of tech and it's prevalence on the civilian market.
But their core stuff is not behind, and most of us don't get to see them. You don't complete an ABM interception with mediocre gears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cambodia Spirit

....deleted-double


----------



## Cambodia Spirit

Yeah but they don't afraid of it, it is not a big problem to them.

They proud of themselves that they are far away from you in making probes and send to other planets, once in the past they had sent a probe to march successfully, also the west don't view Chinese endeavor in space is a donation to human science but a world peace threat, it looks like you guys will meet many barriers in the future!!!


----------



## no_name

The west have about same number of people as china, but if their standards makes you more comfortable, meh?


----------



## Cambodia Spirit

no_name said:


> The west have about same number of people as china, but if their standards makes you more comfortable, meh?



number??? what do you mean???


----------



## siegecrossbow

Ant155 said:


> I've heard the Vietnamese claim that ...


 
I've heard Vietnamese claim that I am technically of Vietnamese descent (being born south of the Yangtze and all that). 

As for claims that Vietnam will surpass China in Space technology in 2020... There is a very good chance it might happen once the launch center at Hainan opens. They claim that Hainan is a part of Vietnam, don't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cambodia Spirit

siegecrossbow said:


> I've heard Vietnamese claim that I am technically of Vietnamese descent (being born south of the Yangtze and all that).
> 
> As for claims that Vietnam will surpass China in Space technology in 2020... There is a very good chance it might happen once the launch center at Hainan opens. They claim that Hainan is a part of Vietnam, don't they?



I don't troll you bro, that what I have heard from the Vietnamese, remember I am 1/3 Vietnamese background, I had been living near the border between Cambodia and Vietnam so I know them more than you can imagine!!!

Hainan? Oh may be you don't know what Viet talking about you, they already claim the whole southeast China province such as Guangdong or Hainan was belong to the ancient great Viet, thus there are some extreme Viets appeal to take these lands back from your Chinese. Be aware!!! : 

But anyway, just like you, sometime I feel that the Viets are so insane and scary, they think they are invincible in any fields, they are the best and others are inferiors!!!


----------



## qwerrty

*YaoGan series constellation*















*desaster-monitoring satellite constellation (HJ series)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## conworldus

China launches ninth orbiter for indigenous global navigation system

China launches ninth orbiter for indigenous global navigation system
English.news.cn 2011-07-27 07:58:03	FeedbackPrintRSS
XICHANG, Sichuan, July 27 (Xinhua)-- China successfully launched an orbiter into space at 5:44 a.m. Beijing Time Wednesday, as a part of its indigenous satellite navigation and positioning network known as Beidou, or Compass system, sources with the launch center said.

The orbiter,launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwestern Sichuan Province, was boosted by a Long March-3A carrier rocket into a geostationary orbit.

China started to build up its own satellite navigation system to break its dependence on the U.S. Global Positioning System (GPS) in 2000.

Between October 2000 and May 2003, the country set up a regional satellite navigation system after launching three Beidou geostationary satellites.

The system was known as Beidou-1 and is said to have played an important role in the rescue efforts following the devastating earthquake in May 2008 in Wenchuan as it provided the only channel connecting the quake-hit area and the outside.

The Beidou-1 system can not meet growing demand, so a better functional Beidou-2 regional and global navigation system will be set up, Qi Faren, former chief designer for Shenzhou spaceships said in an interview with Xinhua early this year.

From April 2007 to April this year, China launched another eight orbiters to form its Beidou-2 system, which will eventually consist of 35 satellites.

The network will provide satellite navigation, time and short message services for Asia-Pacific regions by 2012 and global services by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## conworldus

Looks like the project is progressing well.


----------



## April.lyrics

Galileo is fallen.


----------



## kartika

April.lyrics said:


> Galileo is fallen.


 
what does that mean?


----------



## twocents

kartika said:


> what does that mean?


 
Galileo's planned frequency is very similar to that of China' Beidou. Since international space treaties stipulate a "first come, first serve" principle, Galileo will have to redesign its system for a different frequency. This is what I think he meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kartika

twocents said:


> Galileo's planned frequency is very similar to that of China' Beidou. Since international space treaties stipulate a "first come, first serve" principle, Galileo will have to redesign its system for a different frequency. This is what I think he meant.


 
i see.thank you


----------



## Merilion

China launches another experimental satellite

China launches another experimental satellite 

English.news.cn 2011-07-29 16:32:56 FeedbackPrintRSS 

JIUQUAN, Gansu, July 29 (Xinhua) -- China launched an experimental orbiter into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province on Friday.

The SJ-11-02 orbiter was sent into space at 3:42 p.m. by a Long March II-C carrier rocket, according to the launch center. The orbiter belongs to the country's Shijian satellite family.

The orbiter, developed by China Space Co., Ltd. under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, will be used to conduct scientific experiments in space, the company said.

The launch marked the 142nd flight for the Long March rocket family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

*China Ocean II satellite launch will be carried out to test satellite laser communication links*
Posted:August 16,2011 Views:6 Bookmark and Share

&#20013;&#24191;&#32593; Beijing on August 16, according to Voice of China <<CNR News>> reported today, 6:57, China Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the 'Long March-4B' carrier rocket, the success of 'Ocean two 'satellite into space. we connect the details of the Voice of China correspondent Li Xin.

Moderator: 'Ocean II' with the advanced satellite technology? What is the significance of its launch?

Reporter: 'Ocean II' ZHANG Qing-jun, said the chief architect of the satellite, the development of *'Ocean II' a number of key breakthroughs in satellite technology, which for the first time precise orbit determination, orbit determination accuracy of a centimeter, but also the first times to carry out laser satellite communication link test*. 'Ocean II' should be said that China's marine motivation to fill the gaps in environmental monitoring satellites, monitoring studies of El Nino, global climate change research and so has very important significance.

'Ocean II' satellites is very much the key techniques, such as large static and dynamic balancing of rotating parts monitoring and control technology, there is a large high-precision attitude interference technology, and breakthroughs in the microwave remote sensing electromagnetic compatibility analysis of control system design and verification technology(http://*ww.f-paper.com/). Another very high localization rate of the satellite, the satellite control system platform products as local production more than 99%.

*Satellite laser communication links will be the first satellite to carry out experiments, laser communications as a new means of communication with high-speed, high security and low distortion characteristics.*

(Launch of the Central People's Radio platform broke news tips, news hotline 4008000088, sign-on platform or call the hotline, you can press your hands the first time clues to the feedback and we will be the first time sent a reporter to investigate the incident, report the facts, exposing open the truth. 

*ttp://www.f-paper.com/?i768124-China-Ocean-II-satellite-launch-will-be-carried-out-to-test-satellite-laser-communication-links

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lmjiao

Merilion said:


> China launches another experimental satellite
> 
> China launches another experimental satellite
> 
> English.news.cn 2011-07-29 16:32:56 FeedbackPrintRSS
> 
> JIUQUAN, Gansu, July 29 (Xinhua) -- China launched an experimental orbiter into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province on Friday.
> 
> The SJ-11-02 orbiter was sent into space at 3:42 p.m. by a Long March II-C carrier rocket, according to the launch center. The orbiter belongs to the country's Shijian satellite family.
> 
> The orbiter, developed by China Space Co., Ltd. under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, will be used to conduct scientific experiments in space, the company said.
> 
> The launch marked the 142nd flight for the Long March rocket family


 
The STSS for China.
Another one will be launched tomorrow


----------



## oct605032048

that is 2 satellites in 2 days.


----------



## J-20

China space station prototype Tiangong 1 launch is suspended, due to the previous launch failed of experimental SJ-11-04... oh no...

Tiangong 1 was supose to be launch at 31th this month, 2 months later Shenzhou 8 to be launch, then have China the first construction on orbit.


----------



## teddy

Funny? They want to take guangdong? Do they know just the guangdong province had larger GDP and population than Vietnam? 



Cambodia Spirit said:


> I don't troll you bro, that what I have heard from the Vietnamese, remember I am 1/3 Vietnamese background, I had been living near the border between Cambodia and Vietnam so I know them more than you can imagine!!!
> 
> Hainan? Oh may be you don't know what Viet talking about you, they already claim the whole southeast China province such as Guangdong or Hainan was belong to the ancient great Viet, thus there are some extreme Viets appeal to take these lands back from your Chinese. Be aware!!! :
> 
> But anyway, just like you, sometime I feel that the Viets are so insane and scary, they think they are invincible in any fields, they are the best and others are inferiors!!!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

teddy said:


> Funny? They want to take guangdong? Do they know just the guangdong province had larger GDP and population than Vietnam?



With the Guangdong military region and the South Sea Fleet, it has much more firepower than the entire Southeast Asian nations combined, and a small nation can always talk about a big dream.


----------



## gpit

*China's Moon orbiter Chang'e-2 travels 1.5 km into outer space*

30 Aug, 2011, 03.17PM IST, PTI 

BEIJING: China's second Moon orbiter Chang'e-2, on a drift in outer space after completing its lunar mission, has travelled 1.5 million km away from Earth and is orbiting second Lagrange Point (L2), where gravity from the Sun and Earth balances orbital motion of a satellite. 

Chang'e-2 entered L2's orbit last Thursday after spending 77 days travelling away from its previous orbital path around the Moon, the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) said today. 

The SASTIND said that *China is now the world's third country or organisation to successfully put a spacecraft into orbit around L2,* after the European Space Agency ( ESA) and the National Aeronautics and Space Administration ( NASA) of US. 

The Chang'e-2 will carry out exploration activities around L2 in the coming year, SASTIND said, according to official Xinhua news agency. 

There are five "Lagrange Points" about 1.5 million km away from the Earth in the exact opposite direction from the Sun. 

*Putting a spacecraft at any of these points allows it to stay in a fixed position relative to the Earth and Sun with a minimal amount of energy needed for course correction.* 

The orbiter completed all of its assigned tasks after blasting off on October 1 last year, according to the SASTIND. 

Although the orbiter was only supposed to remain in space for six months, the SASTIND decided to assign additional tasks to it, as it still had fuel in its reserve tanks. 

Travelling into outer space from the Moon's orbit was one of the orbiter's most important missions, SASTIND said. 

Before arriving at its current position in outer space, the Chang'e-2 took photos of the northern and southern poles of the moon. It then descended to a lower orbit, approximately 15 km away from the moon's surface, where it captured high-resolution images of the Sinus Iridum, or "Bay of Rainbows," an area where future moon probes may land. 

The SASTIND is reportedly planning to launch measure and control stations into outer space by the end of the second half of next year. The Chang'e-2 will be used to test the two stations' functionality at that time. 

China's ambitious three-stage moon mission will include a moon landing, as well as the launch of a moon rover during the second stage, which is scheduled to take place in 2012. 

During the third phase, another rover will land on the moon and return to Earth with lunar soil and stone samples for scientific research around 2017. 

China does not currently have a timetable in place for a manned moon landing. It launched its first lunar probe, the Chang'e-1, in October 2007. 

In 2003, China became the third country after Russia and US to send a human into space. Two more manned space missions followed, the most recent of which took place in 2008. 

China's Moon orbiter Chang'e-2 travels 1.5 km into outer space - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

Change-2 orbital trajectory to L2. Credit: ESA



> ...
> 
> L2 lies in the Earths shadow and is exposed to less sun radiation than other Lagrangian points. That makes it an ideal place for scientists to put space telescopes when they want to observe the universe. Several US and European satellites now occupy that spot. China has never tried to send a satellite so far before. *Change-2s new mission will pose a big challenge to the countrys ability to track and control (satellites) in deep space.* *This is the first time scientists have tried to pilot a satellite out of a moon orbit and take it to the L2 point.* Previous satellite trips to the point have all started from Earth. The new mission therefore places great pressure on scientists to accurately calculate the point at which the Change-2 must leave its orbit around the moon and make off for the Lagrangian point.
> 
> ...
> 
> Chang'e-2 finishes main mission | NASA Lunar Science Institute

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2...it-around-earth

"*Chinese Scientists Plan to Pull an Asteroid into Orbit Around Earth*
By Clay Dillow
Posted 08.31.2011 at 2:58 pm





*Pictured: Humans Tempting God to Smite Them* _Hexi Baoyin, Yang Chen, Junfeng Li via arXiv_

Last week Chinese scientists wanted to divert an asteroid away from Earth. This week, they want to pull one into orbit around the Earth. What&#8217;s possible objections could anyone have to this idea?

The notion stems from a phenomenon the researchers from Tsinghua University in Beijing noticed from time to time with Jupiter. Every now and then our solar systems biggest planet pulls in an object from space, which orbits the planet for a time before jetting off into interplanetary space again.

We could do something similar with a number of near earth objects (NEOs) that will pass near Earth in the coming years and decades. None of these objects will pass close enough to be naturally captured by Earth&#8217;s gravity, but a few will come so close that a small nudge in the right direction would put them in orbit--likely a temporary orbit--around Earth.

The idea isn&#8217;t simply to flirt with cataclysmic danger, but to bring a small object (they suggest a 10-meter object called 2008EA9 that will pass nearby in 2049) into a loop around the Earth so we can study it closely for a few years. If we can get the art of capturing asteroids orbitally down to a science, we could use it to temporarily make asteroids into Earth-bound satellites (orbiting at about twice the distance of the moon), mine them for minerals, and then send them on their ways.

Read the paper at arXiv.

[Technology Review]"


----------



## Martian2

SOARING SUCCESS: Technicians assembling Chang'e-II at the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre prior to October 1, 2010 launch. (Photo: Xinhua)





"Diagram of the Lagrange Points associated with the Sun-Earth system (not to scale). Lagrange points are analogous to geostationary orbits in that they allow an object to be in a fixed position in space rather than an orbit in which its relative position changes continuously."

Chinese Moon Probe Reaches New Deep Space Destination | Chang'e 2 & Chinese Space Program | Moon and Deep Space Exploration | Space.com

"*Chinese Moon Probe Reaches New Deep Space Destination*
SPACE.com Staff
Date: 01 September 2011 Time: 04:07 PM ET

Several months after departing from the moon, a Chinese spacecraft has arrived at a new destination about 930,000 miles (1.5 million kilometers) from Earth, according to news reports in China.

The Chang'e 2 moon probe arrived at Lagrange Point 2 (L2)  a place where the gravity of Earth and the sun roughly balance out  on Aug. 25, the Xinhua news service reported Tuesday (Aug. 30). Chang'e 2 had left lunar orbit in early June to head for deeper space.

*China is now the world's third nation or agency to put a probe in L2, one of five spots in near-Earth space that serve as a sort of parking lot for spacecraft to hover without being pulled toward any planetary body. NASA and the European Space Agency have also accomplished the feat.*

Officials from China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) said that Chang'e 2 will carry out exploration activities around L2 over the coming year, Xinhua reported. SASTIND also plans to launch two "measure and control stations" into outer space by the end of 2012, and Chang'e 2 will be used to test the stations' functionality at that time.

Chang'e 2 launched on Oct. 1, 2010, and arrived in lunar orbit five days later. The probe is the second step in China's three-phase moon exploration program, which includes a series of unmanned missions to explore the lunar surface.





This photo, taken by China's Chang'e 2 lunar probe in October 2010, shows a crater in the moon's Bay of Rainbows. The image is one of the first released to the public by China's space agency. (CREDIT: China Lunar Exploration Program)

During its time orbiting the moon, Chang'e 2 took a lot of high-resolution photos to help plan out future missions, which will actually drop hardware onto Earth's nearest neighbor. China is aiming to launch a moon rover around 2012, and another rover will land on the moon and return to Earth with lunar samples around 2017, according to Xinhua.

Chang'e 2 finished up its duties around the moon in April but had enough fuel left over that officials decided to send the probe off into deeper space.

The spacecraft's predecessor, Chang'e 1, launched in October 2007 and conducted a 16-month moon observation mission, after which it crash-landed on the lunar surface by design in March 2009.The Chang'e probes are named after the nation's mythical moon goddess."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

*China sets launch date for historic space dock*
(Shanghai Daily)08:27, September 21, 2011

*China will launch its unmanned space module, Tiangong-1, sometime during the last four days of September,* a spokesperson said yesterday.

*The module and its carrier rocket, Long-March II-F, have been moved to the launch platform at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province*, said the project's spokesperson. In the next few days, scientists will conduct the final tests on all devices.

The 8.5-metric ton Tiangong-1, or "Heavenly Palace 1," will be sent into space to perform the nation's first space-docking procedure. It is supposed to dock with the unmanned Shenzhou-8 spacecraft, which will be sent into space after the Tiangong-1's launch.

Scientists also plan to test the long-term unmanned operation and the temporarily manned operation of a space station as well as carry out medical and technical experiments aboard the Tiangong-1.

The launch was rescheduled early this month due to the failed launch of an experimental orbiter.

The Long-March II-F belongs to the same series as the malfunctioning rocket that played a role in experimental orbiter SJ-11-04's failure to enter Earth's orbit in August. 

*The big test comes weeks after the launch of Tiangong-1*, when the eight-ton craft attempts to join up with an unmanned Shenzhou 8 spacecraft that China plans to launch.

"The main task of the Tiangong-1 flight is to experiment in rendezvous and docking between spacecraft," said the spokesperson, adding that this would "accumulate experience for developing a space station."

Russia, the United States and other countries jointly operate the International Space Station, to which China does not belong. But the US will not test a new rocket to take people into space until 2017, and Russia has said manned missions are no longer a priority for its space program, which has struggled with delays and glitches.

China is still far from catching up with space superpowers. The Tiangong-1 launch is a trial step in the nation's plans to eventually establish a space station.

"Tiangong-1 is, I think, primarily a technology test-bed," said Joan Johnson-Freese, an expert on China's space program at the US Naval War College in Rhode Island. 

China launched its second moon orbiter last year after it became only the third country to send its astronauts walking in space outside their orbiting craft in 2008.

It plans an unmanned moon landing and deployment of a moon rover in 2012, and the retrieval of lunar soil and stone samples around 2017. Scientists have talked about the possibility of sending a man to the moon after 2020






http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90882/7600730.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

2011-10-26 China "ChangZheng-2F (or LongMarch-IIF)" rocket carried "ShenZhou-8" target capsule in China JiuQuan satellite launch center, ready for this November launch.


















thx mpleio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

"ShenZhou-8" target capsule will connect with "TianGong-1" capsule launched early to build the first chinese space station,animate: "ShenZhou-8" is coming ~!











thx mpleio











The CGI of future 1st chinese space station, the whole space project will finish at 2020.Except "TianGong-1" and "ShenZhou-8" capsules,still continue launch another 4 test/live/lab/resource capsules within next 9 years:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Shenzhou 8 successfully launched and solar panels are deployed in orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Sorry, there is no English source, but it is from the official website of the Beidou navigation system.

And i post this because i am so excited about this news. 











?????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## SQ8

Hmm.. not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

a very good cooperation between china and pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Doctor09

party time friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Very well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

amazing we are very behind in this field


----------



## SEAL

Current coverage map of Beidou , by 2020 it will become complete Global Navigation system.


----------



## SQ8

The Idea is to leave GPS, both for navigation and Munitions guidance.
GPS is still sole US property, and they can scramble or shut it down whenever they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bubble123

hmm seeing the above map even now a vast majority of our munitions can be guided by it. Anyways we should leave GPS as soon as possible,who knows what next have americans cooked up.


----------



## Bratva

Santro said:


> The Idea is to leave GPS, both for navigation and Munitions guidance.
> GPS is still sole US property, and they can scramble or shut it down whenever they want.



Can US find out quickly which country using GPS signals for weapons guidance and turn this weapon in to launching country itself? Can this happen in theory as well as practically?


----------



## Determined Tiger

when people can create such thing then they would know how to manage it!!! you guys are worring too far!!! 

American are not saint and the Chinese are not stupid!!!


----------



## StandForInsaf

Sino-Pak cooperation well done.


----------



## rohailmalhi

Weapon are using GPS as well as GLONASS and now Beidou. Good going Pakistan and China.

If one fails the other one will take its place. Keep going in the right direction ................


----------



## SQ8

mafiya said:


> Can US find out quickly which country using GPS signals for weapons guidance and turn this weapon in to launching country itself? Can this happen in theory as well as practically?



This would involve the GPS satellite transmitting incorrect data, which means that it would have to send incorrect data.
It is a complex operation and would risk causing problems for forces on the blue GPS side.
The better way is to simply not allow a GPS linkup or scramble the signal via new encryption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

Babur could not use GPS in an attack against the US. So it needs to be reprogrammed to use Beidou.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Earliest date for the Beidou to start its global navigation system is around 2015, and hopefully we can do it quicker than 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great China

I'm so proud of my country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HavocHeaven

The Chinese news is full of empty words lol, talking something like Beidou's applications in civil engineering, automobile navigation, blah blah. 

However the seven Pakistani officials including General Ausaf Ali are all from Pakistan Strategic Plans Division (I could be wrong, I just translate the agency's name from Chinese). I would't be surprised if their real topic is Pakistan's access to Beidou II's military accuracy signal. It's a reasonable request since more and more Chinese precision-guided munitions are being sent to Pakistan. Also Pakistan may want to develop its own PGM weapons based on Beidou.


----------



## HavocHeaven

Santro said:


> The Idea is to leave GPS, both for navigation and Munitions guidance.
> GPS is still sole US property, and they can scramble or shut it down whenever they want.



yep, many commercial systems rely on GPS time service, such as mobile communication, stock market and electricity grid etc. China is quickly transfer all these systems to Beidou time service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

China breaks record with Long March 3A launch of another BeiDou-2 satellite
December 1st, 2011 by Rui C. Barbosa 
A record breaking 16th successful launch of the year for China took place at 21:07 UTC on Thursday, when a Long March 3A (Chang Zheng-3A) launch vehicle orbited a new navigation satellite &#8211; another for the BeiDou-2 Compass satellite navigation range &#8211; from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province.





China breaks record with Long March 3A launch of another BeiDou-2 satellite | NASASpaceFlight.com


 NO 10 beidou satellite



China&#8217;s Record:

This launch was the 16th successful orbital launch this year for China, breaking the previous launch record of 15 successful missions in 2010. Taking into account the launch failure on August 18th, this was the 17th space launch for China this year.

The satellite that was orbited is the fifth BeiDou-2 IGSO (Inclined GSO) satellite of the system. The satellites were developed in the basis of the DFH-3B satellite platform and have a lifespan of eight years.

See Also
Chinese Forum Section
60 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
This constellation of Compass satellites will consist of 35 vehicles, including 30 MEO (21,500 km orbits) and IGSO (inclined at 55 degrees) satellites and five GSO satellites.

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China&#8217;s second-generation satellite navigation system approved by the Chinese government in 2004, and is capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The system was initially used to provide high-accuracy positioning services for users in China and its neighboring regions, covering an area of about 120 degrees longitude in the Northern Hemisphere. The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020.

The system will have two kinds of services: a civilian service that will give an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user&#8217;s service, providing higher accuracies. The first phase of the project will see the coverage of the Chinese territory but in the future the Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The satellites transmit signals on the: 1195.14-1219.14MHz, 1256.52-1280.52MHz, 1559.05-1563.15MHz and 1587.69-1591.79MHz, carrier frequencies.

The previous BeiDou-2 &#8216;Compass&#8217; launch took place on July 26 when a Chang Zheng-3A orbited the &#8216;Compass-I4&#8242; (37763 2011-038A) satellite.

This was the 22nd flight of the CZ-3A Chang Zheng-3A launch vehicle. The CZ-3A is a three-stage liquid launch vehicle, which has inherited the mature technology of the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3. An upgraded liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen cryogenic third stage has been developed to enable CZ-3A performing greater geostationary transfer orbit (GTO) capability.

The CZ-3A is equipped with a more flexible and sophisticated control system which supports substantial attitude adjustments to orient the payloads before spacecraft separation and provides adjustable satellite spin-up rotation rate. It has paved the way for the development of CZ-3B Chang Zheng-3B and CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C, and become the basic type of GTO launch vehicles.

The CZ-3A is mainly used for GTO missions; it also can be used for LEO, SSO and polar orbit missions, as well as dual-launch and multiple-launch missions. The launch capacity of the CZ-3A to GTO is 2,650 kg, the lift-off mass is 241,000 kg, the overall length is 52.5 meters, the diameter of first stage and second stage is 3.35 meters, the diameter of third stage is 3.0 meters, and the maximum fairing diameter is 3.35 meters.

The first stage and second stage of CZ-3A employ storable propellants, i.e. unsymmetrical dimethy1 hydrazine (UDMH) and nitrogen tetroxide (N*2O4), and the third stage uses cryogenic propellants, i.e. liquid hydrogen (LH2) and liquid oxygen (LOX).

On the first stage the CZ-3A uses a DaFY6-2 engine with 2961.6 kN of thrust, while the second stage is equipped with a DaFY20-1 main engine (742 kN) and four DaFY21-1 vernier engines (11.8 kN each). The third stage is equipped with two YF-75 engines (78.5 kN each).

The fairing diameter of the CZ-3A is 3.35 meters and has a length of 8.89 meters.

CZ-3A consists of rocket structure, propulsion system, control system, telemetry system, tracking and safely system, coast phase propellant management and attitude control system, cryogenic propellant utilization system, separation system and auxiliary system, etc.

The launch success rate of CZ-3A is 100 percent since its maiden flight on February 8, 1994 when it successfully launched two experimental satellites (the Shi Jian-4 and the Kua Fu-1, a DFH-3 model). And it was awarded the &#8220;Gold Launch Vehicle&#8221; title by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation in June 2007.

This was the 153rd successful Chinese orbital launch, the 153rd launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the 8th launch from Xichang in 2011 and the 67th orbital launch from Xichang.

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country&#8217;s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site. The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

Down range Tracking and Control stations of the launch center are located in Xichang City and Yibin City of Sichuan Province, and Guiyang City of Guizhou Province. Each of them houses tracking and measurement equipment for the powered phase of a launch vehicle flight.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fueling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

During 1993-1994 Xichang underwent extensive modernization and expansion, in part due to the requirements of the CZ-3 launcher family and in part to meet commercial customer needs.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

Before the end of the year China plans two more launches. The launch of the NigComSat-1R communications satellite for Nigeria is schedule to take place on December 19. Launched by a CZ-3B/E Chang Zheng-3B/E rocket from Xichang, this satellite will replace the NigComSat-1 satellite that lost power from the southern solar array and latter failed in November 2008 due to a technical error of the satellite&#8217;s northern solar array.

The other launch schedule for December will orbit the ZiYuan-1 (2C) Earth resource satellite using a Chang Zheng-4B launch vehicle from Taiyuan.

(Images via Chinanews.cn and Reuters)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

This is non news, because Beidou is actually a Korean-Indian cooperation project. China just supplied the paint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HavocHeaven

*Sorry for duplicate post >.> 
Mods please delete this thread, many thanks!*

China breaks record with Long March 3A launch of another BeiDou-2 satellite | NASASpaceFlight.com
credit to Rui C. Barbosa @ nasaspaceflight.com

China breaks record with Long March 3A launch of another BeiDou-2 satellite
December 1st, 2011 by Rui C. Barbosa

A record breaking 16th successful launch of the year for China took place at 21:07 UTC on Thursday, when a Long March 3A (Chang Zheng-3A) launch vehicle orbited a new navigation satellite &#8211; another for the BeiDou-2 Compass satellite navigation range &#8211; from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province.

This launch was the 16th successful orbital launch this year for China, breaking the previous launch record of 15 successful missions in 2010. Taking into account the launch failure on August 18th, this was the 17th space launch for China this year.

The satellite that was orbited is the fifth BeiDou-2 IGSO (Inclined GSO) satellite of the system. The satellites were developed in the basis of the DFH-3B satellite platform and have a lifespan of eight years.

This constellation of Compass satellites will consist of 35 vehicles, including 30 MEO (21,500 km orbits) and IGSO (inclined at 55 degrees) satellites and five GSO satellites.

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China&#8217;s second-generation satellite navigation system approved by the Chinese government in 2004, and is capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The system was initially used to provide high-accuracy positioning services for users in China and its neighboring regions, covering an area of about 120 degrees longitude in the Northern Hemisphere. The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020.

The system will have two kinds of services: *a civilian service that will give an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user&#8217;s service, providing higher accuracies. *The first phase of the project will see the coverage of the Chinese territory but in the future the Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The satellites transmit signals on the: 1195.14-1219.14MHz, 1256.52-1280.52MHz, 1559.05-1563.15MHz and 1587.69-1591.79MHz, carrier frequencies.

The previous BeiDou-2 &#8216;Compass&#8217; launch took place on July 26 when a Chang Zheng-3A orbited the &#8216;Compass-I4&#8242; (37763 2011-038A) satellite.

This was the 22nd flight of the CZ-3A Chang Zheng-3A launch vehicle. The CZ-3A is a three-stage liquid launch vehicle, which has inherited the mature technology of the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3. An upgraded liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen cryogenic third stage has been developed to enable CZ-3A performing greater geostationary transfer orbit (GTO) capability.

The CZ-3A is equipped with a more flexible and sophisticated control system which supports substantial attitude adjustments to orient the payloads before spacecraft separation and provides adjustable satellite spin-up rotation rate. It has paved the way for the development of CZ-3B Chang Zheng-3B and CZ-3C Chang Zheng-3C, and become the basic type of GTO launch vehicles.

The CZ-3A is mainly used for GTO missions; it also can be used for LEO, SSO and polar orbit missions, as well as dual-launch and multiple-launch missions. The launch capacity of the CZ-3A to GTO is 2,650 kg, the lift-off mass is 241,000 kg, the overall length is 52.5 meters, the diameter of first stage and second stage is 3.35 meters, the diameter of third stage is 3.0 meters, and the maximum fairing diameter is 3.35 meters.

The first stage and second stage of CZ-3A employ storable propellants, i.e. unsymmetrical dimethy1 hydrazine (UDMH) and nitrogen tetroxide (N*2O4), and the third stage uses cryogenic propellants, i.e. liquid hydrogen (LH2) and liquid oxygen (LOX).

On the first stage the CZ-3A uses a DaFY6-2 engine with 2961.6 kN of thrust, while the second stage is equipped with a DaFY20-1 main engine (742 kN) and four DaFY21-1 vernier engines (11.8 kN each). The third stage is equipped with two YF-75 engines (78.5 kN each).

The fairing diameter of the CZ-3A is 3.35 meters and has a length of 8.89 meters.

CZ-3A consists of rocket structure, propulsion system, control system, telemetry system, tracking and safely system, coast phase propellant management and attitude control system, cryogenic propellant utilization system, separation system and auxiliary system, etc.

The launch success rate of CZ-3A is 100 percent since its maiden flight on February 8, 1994 when it successfully launched two experimental satellites (the Shi Jian-4 and the Kua Fu-1, a DFH-3 model). And it was awarded the &#8220;Gold Launch Vehicle&#8221; title by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation in June 2007.

This was the 153rd successful Chinese orbital launch, the 153rd launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the 8th launch from Xichang in 2011 and the 67th orbital launch from Xichang.

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country&#8217;s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site. The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

Down range Tracking and Control stations of the launch center are located in Xichang City and Yibin City of Sichuan Province, and Guiyang City of Guizhou Province. Each of them houses tracking and measurement equipment for the powered phase of a launch vehicle flight.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fueling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

During 1993-1994 Xichang underwent extensive modernization and expansion, in part due to the requirements of the CZ-3 launcher family and in part to meet commercial customer needs.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

Before the end of the year China plans two more launches. The launch of the NigComSat-1R communications satellite for Nigeria is schedule to take place on December 19. Launched by a CZ-3B/E Chang Zheng-3B/E rocket from Xichang, this satellite will replace the NigComSat-1 satellite that lost power from the southern solar array and latter failed in November 2008 due to a technical error of the satellite&#8217;s northern solar array.

The other launch schedule for December will orbit the ZiYuan-1 (2C) Earth resource satellite using a Chang Zheng-4B launch vehicle from Taiyuan.

(Images via Chinanews.cn and Reuters)


------------------------------------------------------------

China is going to launch four MEO satellites and two more GSO satellites for Beidou-2 GNSS by 2012 to complete its coverage of Asia-Pacific area. We are looking forward to precision-guided munitions based on Beidou-2!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HavocHeaven

FairAndUnbiased said:


> This is non news, because Beidou is actually a Korean-Indian cooperation project. China just supplied the paint.



LOL

but no flamebait plz, or this thread get ruined


----------



## S10

According to Koreans, everything in the universe came from them. Thus, anything China produces is automatically Korean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HavocHeaven

Come on guys..... no more off-topic posts plz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Congrats to our chinese brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

Well done China. Another landmark achievement. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yeah, the 10th Beidou satellite!!!


----------



## tomluter

The 17th lauches this year.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ----
1 Compass-I3 4/4/2011 CZ(Long March)-3A XSLC (XiChang Sat lauch centre) succeed
2 Sino 05 21/6/2011 CZ3 B XSLC&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; succeed
3 SJ-11-03 6/7/2011 CZ2 C JSLC (Jiuquan sat lauch centre) succeed
4 TL-02 11/7/2011 CZ3 C JSLC succeed
5 Compass-I4 27/7/2011 CZ3 A XSLC succeed
6 SJ-11-02 29/7/2011 CZ2 C JSLC succeed
7 paksat-1r 12/8/2011 CZ3 C XSLC succeed
8 Sea-02 16/8/2011 CZ4 B &#12288;TSLC(TaiYuan Sat L C) succeed
9 SJ-11-04 18/8/2011 CZ2 C JSLC Failure to lauch
10 Chinasat 1A 19/9/2011 CZ3B XSLC&#12288; succeed 
11 TG1 SpaceLab 29/9/2011 CZ2 F/G JSLC succeed 
12 Eutelsat W3B 7/10/2011 CZ3B/J XSLC succeed
13 SZ-8 CrewVeh 1/11/2011 CZ2F JSLC succeed 
14 RemSen12/TX01 9/11/2011 CZ4B TSLC&#12288;&#12288; succeed
(14A FireflyMarsprobe 9/11/2011 Zenit lauth vehicle Baikonw,Russia Failure to mission)
15 exp-04/Innovation1 03 20/11/2011 CZ2D JSLC &#12288;&#12288; succeed 
16 RemoteSen 13 30/11/20112011 CZ2E TSLC  succeed
17 Compass-I5 2/12/2011 CZ3C XSLC&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; Succeed to lauch, positioning

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijing consensus

superb.

does anyone know what the all time record for the US and russia are in terms of number of successful launches?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

A Long March-3A carrier rocket lifts off at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 2, 2011. China successfully launched into space the tenth orbiter for its independent satellite navigation and positioning network known as Beidou, or Compass System here early Friday. (Xinhua/Yan Yan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Another slap on the face of those who are living in the world where its still considered that Chinese machinery is nothing more than a junk ..... 

Rapid developments since last few years has really stunned the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

FairAndUnbiased said:


> This is non news, because Beidou is actually a Korean-Indian cooperation project. China just supplied the paint.


excuse me i didnt get u what do u mean by "Beidou is actually a Korean-Indian cooperation project. China just supplied the paint."


----------



## tomluter

beijing consensus said:


> superb.
> 
> does anyone know what the all time record for the US and russia are in terms of number of successful launches?



US------1,Titan2/3(retired in2005)---96% (300 lauches,exclusive of Titan1 that retired in 1965)
---------2,Delta series---------------95%
---------3,Shuttle-------------------98.5%(133/135)

Russia---1,Proton series--------------88%
---------2,Soyuz--------------------93%

China---SZ series(LM)---------------94%(146/153)&#65288;2-12-2011)

Europ ---Ariane----------------------95% (185/195)

Japan,Indian,S Korean,---(lauch too less, ellipsis)


----------



## OrionHunter

beijing consensus said:


> superb.
> 
> does anyone know what the all time record for the US and russia are in terms of number of successful launches?



Not a clue, but here's India's...

India's PSLV-C18 launched in October this year was its *19th successive successful mission* after the failure of its maiden voyage in *September 1993*. And that's quite an achievement! 

Another achievement was the launching of *10 satellites in a single mission,* next only to Russia's launching of 16 in one mission. However, their payload was much lesser than what the Indian launcher carried.

*And last but not the least CONGRATS to China for the successful launch!* 

Cheers!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congrats to china


----------



## regular

Excellent news! from our dear friend China!!!!...........Keep it up ..guyz keep it up ure success................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

will Pakistan join China to explore to gether


----------



## twocents

bdslph said:


> will Pakistan join China to explore to gether


http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...peration-future-beidou-navigation-system.html
Yes, there will be cooperation between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijing consensus

tomluter said:


> US------1,Titan2/3(retired in2005)---96% (300 lauches,exclusive of Titan1 that retired in 1965)
> ---------2,Delta series---------------95%
> ---------3,Shuttle-------------------98.5%(133/135)
> 
> Russia---1,Proton series--------------88%
> ---------2,Soyuz--------------------93%
> 
> China---SZ series(LM)---------------94%(146/153)&#65288;2-12-2011)
> 
> Europ ---Ariane----------------------95% (185/195)
> 
> Japan,Indian,S Korean,---(lauch too less, ellipsis)


 


OrionHunter said:


> Not a clue, but here's India's...
> 
> India's PSLV-C18 launched in October this year was its *19th successive successful mission* after the failure of its maiden voyage in *September 1993*. And that's quite an achievement!
> 
> Another achievement was the launching of *10 satellites in a single mission,* next only to Russia's launching of 16 in one mission. However, their payload was much lesser than what the Indian launcher carried.
> 
> *And last but not the least CONGRATS to China for the successful launch!*
> 
> Cheers!



i meant most successful launches in *1 year* by russia and US.
i dont care what rocket it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HavocHeaven

fox said:


> Current coverage map of Beidou , by 2020 it will become complete Global Navigation system.



That's Beidou-1. Beidou-2 phase I will cover the whole Asia by the end of 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Patriot

Santro said:


> This would involve the GPS satellite transmitting incorrect data, which means that it would have to send incorrect data.
> It is a complex operation and would risk causing problems for forces on the blue GPS side.
> The better way is to simply not allow a GPS linkup or scramble the signal via new encryption.


Or they could simply activate this
GPS includes a (currently disabled) feature called Selective Availability (SA) that adds intentional, time varying errors of up to 100 meters (328 ft) to the publicly available navigation signals. This was intended to deny an enemy the use of civilian GPS receivers for precision weapon guidance.
Error analysis for the Global Positioning System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

To have a more intuitive understanding about Beidou (&#21271;&#26007.






In Ancient China, people use the Big Dipper to find out the Polaris and to figure out the north direction. Today we build a man-made constellation for navigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

HavocHeaven said:


> That's Beidou-1. Beidou-2 phase I will cover the whole Asia by the end of 2012.



The coverage of Beidou-2 in October 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

SinoChallenger said:


> Babur could not use GPS in an attack against the US. So it needs to be reprogrammed to use Beidou.



Not correct. The babur missiles didn't use GPS.


----------



## Huan

HavocHeaven said:


> That's Beidou-1. Beidou-2 phase I will cover the whole Asia by the end of 2012.


*Looks like India and Vietnam are under the Chinese radar too. lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Huan said:


> *Looks like India and Vietnam are under the Chinese radar too. lol*



Yeah, just like the US army right now is better at fighting in oversea areas than us, but when fighting in our own backyard, we have simply much more firepower than the US army could ever imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

I hope Sino-Pak cooperation gets bigger because we have a lot of shared interests in the region.

Long Live Sino-Pak Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tomluter

The Beidou-2 will be renamed *Compass* Navigation Satellite System (the English name).

This time,They lauched the 5th IGSO orbit sat,the 10th sat of the all 35 satellits. Next year(2012), 4or5 Compass satellits will be lauch, System will cover Asia-Pacific area.

In this meeting,they negotiated about the navigation controling/monitoring ground-station,negotiated the technical coorperation in areas of system's compatible terminal (compatible and interoperability with other nav systems)with Pakistan. 

And China needs Pakistan's suppot in the ICG_(International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite System)_.

Military purposes is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

RaptorRX707 said:


> Not correct. The babur missiles didn't use GPS.


What does it use? Terrain mapping?


----------



## Bratva

SinoChallenger said:


> What does it use? Terrain mapping?



Terran mapping and digital area scene matching correlation (DSMAC) and inertial navigation guidance plus GPS is a addon feature and will be used if Satellite guidance is not attached with any strings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

Nice move.

I am always suspecting if GPS intercepts classified info or denys time sensitive data. Dump GPS. I already dump my Google mail account.

What can we contribute to this Beido system? Hope our scientists can participate and boost our knowledge in the field too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

Terrain matching system is a standard nav system on a cruise missile. GPS nav is a cheaper option. 

Missile will load digital map of the route and the target before lauched..
But, to get a digital map databse, GPS (or other nav sat sytems) is essential required.


----------



## applesauce

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The coverage of Beidou-2 in October 2011.



i assume blue= good coverage, but what do the numbers for the colors mean?


----------



## lawxx

Beidou system to run today

Range: China and the surrounding country services: navigation, timing and other characteristics: a stable, safe and reliable

(Reporter Guoyuan Dan intern Ting-ting) Starting today, the Beidou satellite navigation system will provide commissioning services. Expected to provide a formal end of next year to run services.

This morning, the State Council Information Office press conference, spokesman for the Beidou satellite navigation system, China's satellite navigation system management office Ran Chengqi Xuan cloth, at present, the Beidou satellite navigation system has launched a 10, and built a basic system. Starting today, China and the surrounding areas to provide continuous navigation and timing services.

"Beidou satellite navigation system to provide services to the world are free." Ran bearing its solemn commitment. He said, stable, safe and reliable is the Big Dipper features. According to introduction, the Beidou system, domestic users should be the order of more than 100,000.

"The early system testing and test evaluation that we already have 25 meters of the location service accuracy to the end of next year, the system was basically completed and then provide a formal run services, that time service precision will reach 10 meters." Ran bearing its said.

Four satellite navigation system

National defense

Compass on defense applications, can increase 100-1000 times the combat effectiveness, and operational cost-effectiveness ratio increased 10-50 times, greatly enhance the defense capabilities and reduce the economic burden of national defense.

Intelligent Transportation

In land use in even more traffic, Compass will be intelligent traffic, traffic information management, road congestion control, vehicle monitoring and vehicle autonomous navigation has broad application prospects.

Coupled with the receiver, you can know exactly his position, and told the public security system, including the guardian, in order to achieve real-time monitoring.

Campus student safety monitoring network, to protect primary and secondary students. Once the students wear the school badge which increases the chip, at all times know where he is, and this information can be communicated to the parents, the Public Security Bureau and the Department of Education.

Beidou system in Wenchuan, the disaster relief process Zhouqu "small test their skills," played a significant role, Compass has a unique location and a short message communication function, the location can be promptly reported to the disaster relief headquarters.

In the event of disaster, as the lifeline of communication facilities have been completely destroyed, the only usable is the Beidou system, so the Compass of short message communication function in the relief played a particularly important role, especially in Wenchuan and Zhouqu .

Compass will be applied to real-time precise positioning of agricultural land and the collation and management, Compass terminal mounted on tractors and harvesters and other agricultural machinery able to achieve 0.1 m positioning accuracy of precision farming on the farm. We are now acres of cultivated area is in units of about 660 square meters, the future is based on 0.1 × 0.1 square meters of accuracy level work.

House body monitoring

Build high-rise steel structure is stable when unstable? The intersection of two steel frame at a point when that place will have a significant deformation can reach more than a dozen mm, more than a certain deformation will collapse, so the construction process should be closely monitored.

For different types of fish with migratory characteristics of ocean currents on a regular basis, using the positioning system to find the Big Dipper will be to a point of fish, fishing boats and fish you can catch a lot of intersection of the fish.

The text (except for signature outside) / Correspondent LI Sha-sha

Program next year

2012, in accordance with the Beidou system network launch plans, but also launched six satellite network to further expand the system service area and improve service performance, covering most parts of the Asia-Pacific service capabilities.

Monitoring high-speed rail operation

China's Beidou system, high-speed rail can be used for road construction, subgrade settlement monitoring, operation and management of the use and operation of the Big Dipper for security monitoring.
??????????????100?1000?_????_???


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

> *Taiwan does not need to destroy China&#8217;s weapons-guidance satellites, Ting said, adding that disruptive technology could be developed at relatively low cost.*



lol, nice try Taiwan, the Beidou 2 is 36000 km above the sky. 

Beidou satellites raise fears of threat to Taiwan - Taipei Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

Brother we should refer to it as Taipei or Chinese Taipei it's the actual name for it I suggest all Chinese use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Taiwan cant dig its own grave like this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## below_freezing

I have nothing to say to this, this displays total ignorance of basic science.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

> At present, only the US and Russia, with its Glonass constellation of 24 satellites, have fully operational satellite-based navigation services, with the EU&#8217;s Galileo expected to enter full service in 2013.



Err, we expect full service of Galileo not before 2020.

Chinas Satellitennavigationssystem offiziell im Betrieb | News-Foren


----------



## Obambam

Hope they hit it cleanly this time. Don't think they can afford to embarrass themselves again:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Could current ASATs even reach geosychronous orbit?


----------



## Safriz

he may be referring to local area signal jamming..Only within the area of Taiwan..thats is possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sin Pateh

so taiwan backstab China again??? 

the last time they went to vietnam and signed some secret military deals, after that there were few thousand labors and brides had been exported to taiwan; then vietnam became more confident in confront with China these days!? 

what is going on???


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Sin Pateh said:


> so taiwan backstab China again???
> 
> the last time they went to vietnam and signed some secret military deals, after that there were few thousand labors and brides had been exported to taiwan; then vietnam became more confident in confront with China these days!?
> 
> what is going on???



They can't shoot down anything, just spewing the nonsense as usual.


----------



## acetophenol

Media with no defence consultancy!


----------



## Akasa

And Taiwan needs to know that its disruptive systems are targets for cruise missiles, bombs, artillery, or a special forces operation. A signal powerful enough to disrupt a satellite can be picked up anywhere on the mainland.


----------



## K-Xeroid

just a way to boost up their confidence.. I hope taiwan will not try anything funny to destabalize the region....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

No force can keep China and Taipei apart  Reunification of our Great Motherland will happen thus CPC wins the Civil War, taking back Taipei without a bullet is the goal remember our blood is thicker then water


----------



## Patriot

Let Taiwan develop advanced technology.Eventually, it will become Chinese Technology after the unification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Patriot said:


> Let Taiwan develop advanced technology.Eventually, it will become Chinese Technology after the unification.



So they have to develop the EKV technology in order to shoot down our satellites, but Taiwan doesn't possess the ability to develop that kind of high level military technology.


----------



## milvipes

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, nice try Taiwan, the Beidou 2 is 36000 km above the sky.
> 
> Beidou satellites raise fears of threat to Taiwan - Taipei Times


You need to calm down. It's a pan-green media quoting a private citizen, and you get all worked up, eager for a total war.


----------



## Sasquatch

milvipes said:


> You need to calm down. It's a pan-green media quoting a private citizen, and you get all worked up, eager for a total war.



Do you support the DPP ?


----------



## S10

I support the pan-green in Taiwan. The more idiots like that, the easier we retake the island.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Pure fanboyism from the ROC over that really.


----------



## houshanghai

actually,taiwan civil field also will get great profit from beidou navigation systems in future .


----------



## DrSomnath999

well they only need to jam it's signal ,no need to destroy it


----------



## Uchiha

Does this mean china had a whole satellite designed and dedicated to the little islan Taiwan? Why is it worth all that?


----------



## Sin Pateh

NiceGuy said:


> US want to clean Chinese ethnic in Taiwan island and increase Vnese ethnic to counter China



Really???? Is that why you sending your people around the world just because you are going to dominate this whole planet!!!!????


----------



## NiceGuy

Sin Pateh said:


> Really???? Is that why you sending your people around the world just because you are going to dominate this whole planet!!!!????


any way, we don't like Taiwan island, no resouces or crucial ship lane there, we prefer Singapore than Taiwan


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Uchiha said:


> Does this mean china had a whole satellite designed and dedicated to the little islan Taiwan? Why is it worth all that?



Those Taiwanese fanboys have overestimated their importance here.


----------



## Uchiha

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Those Taiwanese fanboys have overestimated their importance here.



Ah, then what was that satellite actually for if not Taiwan?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Uchiha said:


> Ah, then what was that satellite actually for if not Taiwan?



This is our own GPS, that's all.


----------



## Uchiha

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is our own GPS, that's all.



Do you use it in your phones and cars? Just asking


----------



## gambit

I read so many things wrong already...


----------



## gambit

> ChineseTiger1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, nice try Taiwan, the Beidou 2 is 36000 km above the sky.
> 
> Beidou satellites raise fears of threat to Taiwan - Taipei Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> below_freezing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to say to this, this displays total ignorance of basic science.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Are you referring to your friend's comment about the satellite's altitude? Because if you are, then you are correct about your friend being ignorant of basic science. And you being so ignorant about it as well.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Uchiha said:


> Do you use it in your phones and cars? Just asking



Yep, they just start to offer the service for the civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

> safriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he may be referring to local area signal jamming..Only within the area of Taiwan..thats is possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrSomnath999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well they only need to jam it's signal ,no need to destroy it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You two move in front of the class. Cracks me up that the Chinese boys here do not understand China's version of the GPS.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> Are you referring to your friend's comment about the satellite's altitude? Because if you are, then you are correct about your friend being ignorant of basic science. And you being so ignorant about it as well.



Why don't you read the specification of Beidou 2 before trolling? 



> *The 17-story rocket hurled a Beidou navigation satellite into an orbit stretching from an altitude of 120 miles to more than 21,000 miles above Earth. The orbital inclination is 55 degrees, according to independent tracking data.*



http://spaceflightnow.com/news/n1104/11longmarch/

Compass navigation system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gambit

SinoSoldier said:


> And Taiwan needs to know that its disruptive systems are targets for cruise missiles, bombs, artillery, or a special forces operation. A signal powerful enough to disrupt a satellite can be picked up anywhere on the mainland.


And you get to be in the corner wearing a 'Dunce' cap.


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Why don't you read the specification of Beidou 2 before trolling?


What 'specifications' in those sources? Anything new? But am waiting to see if any of you Chinese boys here can find out why does Taiwan think that Beidou as a military resource can have its effectiveness threatened. Your answer depends on your knowledge of communication, not of satellite. So for that, you also move to the corner with a 'Dunce' cap.

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




> Uchiha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use it in your phones and cars? Just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChineseTiger1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they just start to offer the service for the civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And if you value your privacy, you would not use Beidou.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> What 'specifications' in those sources? Anything new? But am waiting to see if any of you Chinese boys here can find out why does Taiwan think that Beidou as a military resource can have its effectiveness threatened. Your answer depends on your knowledge of communication, not of satellite. So for that, you also move to the corner with a 'Dunce' cap.



I say the lowest altitude of Beidou 2 is 200km and its highest altitude is 36000km, nothing wrong with that.

You just dig a hole for yourself, so it is better for you to stop trolling right now.

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




gambit said:


> *And if you value your privacy, you would not use Beidou.*



Again, off-topic and trolling being reported.


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I say the lowest altitude of Beidou 2 is 200km and its highest altitude is 36000km, nothing wrong with that.


Did I say there was?



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You just dig a hole for yourself, so it is better for you to stop it trolling right now.


The hole am supposedly digging is to bury your arguments.

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Again, off-topic and trolling being reported.


What a cry baby. Beidou and privacy are not 'off-topic'. For you to say this mean I understand Beidou better than you do.


----------



## DrSomnath999

gambit said:


> You two move in front of the class. Cracks me up that the Chinese boys here do not understand China's version of the GPS.


well excuse me sir, i am not chinese boy so do that safriz guy


----------



## gambit

DrSomnath999 said:


> well excuse me sir, i am not chinese boy so do that safriz guy


I know that. I still say that for your comments, both of you move in front of the class.


----------



## DrSomnath999

gambit said:


> I know that. I still say that for your comments, both of you move in front of the class.


well what out of world did i say? kindly tell  cant satellites be jammed


----------



## Pak47

Taiwan can't nor does it have the guts to do so.


----------



## gambit

DrSomnath999 said:


> well what out of world did i say? kindly tell cant satellites be jammed


To 'move in front of the class' mean you said something smart. And yes, satellite signals, including GPS, can be jammed. You can buy commercial GPS jammers. Legally => Buy GPS Jammer Now, Best GPS Signal Jammers For Sale

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




Pak47 said:


> Taiwan can't nor does it have the guts to do so.


Wrong on both counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

Wrong..? then why has it not done it yet?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> *Wrong on both counts.*



So for the hatred against China, you decide to dump your credibility aside?

Tell me how Taiwan gonna destroy a satellite that is at least 200km even at its lowest altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> So for the hatred against China, you decide to dump your credibility aside?


Where does 'hate' coming into this?



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Tell me how Taiwan gonna destroy a satellite that is at least 200km even at its lowest altitude.


Yeah, buddy. You definitely deserve the 'Dunce' cap. I will repeat: This is about communication, not about satellite.

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




Pak47 said:


> Wrong..? then why has it not done it yet?


Because there is no need to. Yet.


----------



## Pak47

Taiwan is not stupid.. they can't handle the Chinese dragon, so like i said before.. they won't and can't.. If something like this does go down.. Taiwan will cry for America.


----------



## Sin Pateh

Pak47 said:


> Taiwan is not stupid.. they can't handle the Chinese dragon, so like i said before.. they won't and can't.. If something like this does go down.. *Taiwan will cry for America.*



Why??? China is their super powerful weapon and a huge cash cow which help securing and improving Taiwan national situation in international affairs!!!! Why break your own rice bow!!!???


----------



## Oldman1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> So for the hatred against China, you decide to dump your credibility aside?
> 
> Tell me how Taiwan gonna destroy a satellite that is at least 200km even at its lowest altitude.



Could get an American made destroyer equipped with anti-satellite weaponry. Japan has them so its possible Taiwan could get some if they decided to.


----------



## April.lyrics

they also said using some powder to make J-20 detectable.


----------



## April.lyrics

Oldman1 said:


> Could get an American made destroyer equipped with anti-satellite weaponry. Japan has them so its possible Taiwan could get some if they decided to.



ameiricans dont trust asians,including JP.or why not sell JP F-22?

i think that tells everyting.

i can understand this.if i were an ameirican,i wont trust a country i bombed by using nuclear weapon..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A flea , cannot destroy a cat , no matter how much blood it sucks from Cat


----------



## Uchiha

gambit said:


> And if you value your privacy, you would not use Beidou.


Look who's talking, you are the most trustworthy, right uncle sam?
Dont act as if ur unaware that every second CIA tracks millions of people and abducts thousands and sends them to Guantanamo.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Oldman1 said:


> Could get an American made destroyer equipped with anti-satellite weaponry. Japan has them so its possible Taiwan could get some if they decided to.



Sorry, but the successful rate of your EKV is not worthy to mention about right now.


----------



## applesauce

gambit said:


> Because there is no need to. Yet.


 
source on how they can as well and evidence of the "guts" to do so


----------



## gambit

applesauce said:


> source on how they can as well and evidence of the "guts" to do so


It is called a 'jammer'. All this talk about shooting at a satellited came out of nowhere. The article said nothing of the kind. The satellite is a part of a communication system and in every such system there are points of interceptions with the 'end user' or the client being the most vulnerable point. Beidou's broadcasting freqs are already well known, so what Taiwan was talking about...

Beidou satellites raise fears of threat to Taiwan - Taipei Times


> ...represents a long-term threat to Taiwan, the latter should develop counterattack technology that can disrupt the Beidou system&#8217;s &#8220;ears and eyes.&#8221;
> 
> *Taiwan does not need to destroy China&#8217;s weapons-guidance satellites*, Ting said, adding that disruptive technology could be developed at relatively low cost.


...Was *LOCAL* interference at those freqs. Other locations in other parts of the world would be unaffected. So where the hell is all this talk about shooting down a satellite came from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

gambit said:


> To 'move in front of the class' mean you said something smart. And yes, satellite signals, including GPS, can be jammed. You can buy commercial GPS jammers. Legally => Buy GPS Jammer Now, Best GPS Signal Jammers For Sale



oops i thought u were equatting me the iq of chinese fanboys


----------



## DrSomnath999

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> So for the hatred against China, you decide to dump your credibility aside?


well mate pardon me for my arrogance ,but the fact is u have posted this false thread where no where it is written that they 
are going to shoot down sattelites ,u have posted this thread just to bash taiwan & to make a mockery of them ,which proves ur hatred towards taiwan 


ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Tell me how Taiwan gonna destroy a satellite that is at least 200km even at its lowest altitude.


well they dont need that at all,they only need to jam it's signals, no need to shoot it down.
Their was also speculation that they were going to develop nukes ,but did they build it ,just for no reason we are debating in this nonsense that they are going to shoot down chinese satellites 
1


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> It is called a 'jammer'. All this talk about shooting at a satellited came out of nowhere. The article said nothing of the kind. The satellite is a part of a communication system and in every such system there are points of interceptions with the 'end user' or the client being the most vulnerable point. Beidou's broadcasting freqs are already well known, so what Taiwan was talking about...
> 
> Beidou satellites raise fears of threat to Taiwan - Taipei Times
> 
> ...Was *LOCAL* interference at those freqs. Other locations in other parts of the world would be unaffected. So where the hell is all this talk about shooting down a satellite came from?



would the jammers not themselves be emitters that can be taken out with anti radiation missiles?


----------



## Rechoice

deleted by rechoice.


----------



## Osama0007

USA is backing Taiwan to stop chinese influence in the area....


----------



## Oldman1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Sorry, but the successful rate of your EKV is not worthy to mention about right now.



Yes lets not talk about it since the Chinese freaked out about it. A missile fired from a ship that blew up a satellite. China should have no concern about it.


----------



## asad71

Let's not forget People Power. Taiwanese can see HK and the Portuguese colony adjusting very well with the mother. HK leads in the forex investment in PRC. Economic considerations and the emotional factor will not allow any shooting war between the two. In fact, Taiwan, if left US-free, would be very happy to rejoin the mainland.


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese reconnaissance satellite reaches orbit*






Carrying China's "Yaogan XIII" remote-sensing satellite, a Long March 2C carrier rocket blasts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Nov. 30, 2011. China successfully sent to space its "Yaogan XIII" remote-sensing satellite at 2:50 a.m.on Wednesday. The satellite will be used to conduct scientific experiments, carry out surveys on land resources, estimate crop yield and help with natural disaster-reduction and prevention. (Xinhua/Yan Yan)

China return Long March 2C to flight with YaoGan Weixing-13 launch | NASASpaceFlight.com

"China return Long March 2C to flight with YaoGan Weixing-13 launch
November 29th, 2011 by Rui C. Barbosa

China has launched a new remote sensing satellite on Tuesday, with the YaoGan Weixing-13 satellite lofted into orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. The launch - which took place at 18:50 UTC - also marks the return to flight of the Long March 2C launch vehicle, following the August 18 launch failure that doomed the SJ-11 ShiJian 11-04 satellite.

*Chinese Launch:*

This launch comes 18 days after the launch of the previous satellite in the series, the YG-12 YaoGan Weixing-12, which was launched on November 11.

Once again the official Chinese media refer the new satellite as a new remote sensing bird that will be used for &#8220;scientific experiments, land survey, crop yield assessment, and disaster monitoring.&#8221;

However, as was the case in the last launches of the YaoGan Weixing series, western analysts believe this class of satellites is being used for military purposes.

*Analysts also believe that the YG-13 YaoGan Weixing-13 is a new 2nd generation SAR satellite developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Shanghai Academy, and equipped with a new SAR radar capable of 1.5 meter spatial resolution.*

The YG-13 will probably substitute the YG-6 satellite launched on April 22, 2009 from Taiyuan by a Chang Zheng-2C (Long March 2C) rocket. Other second generation radar satellites were the YaoGan Weixing-8, launched on launched on December 15, 2009, and the YaoGan Weixing-10, launched on August 9, 2010.

This was the 152nd successful Chinese orbital launch, the 152nd launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the 35th successful orbital launch from Taiyuan and the 15th successful orbital Chinese launch in 2011, equaling the Chinese annual launch record of 2010, and the 3rd from Taiyuan this year.

The 2010 record is expected to be broken within days, as China ups the pace on their launch campaign."

Spaceflight Now | Breaking News | Chinese reconnaissance satellite reaches orbit

"The Yaogan series of satellites gather optical and radar reconnaissance imagery for Chinese military and intelligence agencies. *Yaogan 13 may carry a synthetic aperture radar sensor to peer through clouds for all-weather, night-and-day image collection.*"

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's DFH-4 matches Western standards for modern communications satellites*

The characteristics of a modern communications satellite are:

1. It is the size of a city bus and weighs about 10,000 pounds.

2. It lasts for 15 years.

3. It has approximately 32 transponders.





*China's DFH-4 satellite bus (or platform) designed and built by CGWIC (i.e. China Great Wall Industrial Corporation)*





*DFH-4 satellite technical specifications*




"*
A typical satellite has 32 transponders.* Transponders each work on a specific radio frequency wavelength, or &#8220;band.&#8221; *Satellite communications work on three primary bands: C, Ku and Ka.* C was the first band used and, as a longer wavelength, requires a larger antenna. Ku is the band used by most current VSAT systems. Ka is a new band allocation that isn&#8217;t yet in wide use. Of the three, it has the smallest wavelength and can use the smallest antenna." (Source: Beyond line of sight communications)





Western satellite specifications look identical to China's DFH-4 satellite. (Source: User:Bhamer/sandbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


China's DFH-4 is comparable to Western satellites. Its 30 transponders (or perhaps the Pakistanis weren't willing to buy more than 30 transponders) are very close to the average of 32 transponders on a modern satellite. At 5,200 kg or 11,440 pounds, it is approximately the same weight as Western satellites in the 10,000-pound class. The DFH-4 uses the "three primary bands: C, Ku, Ka," and L bands. Its solar panels generate the standard 8 kW of power.

----------

China Looks To Boost Satellite Manufacturing With DFH-4 Line

"*China Looks To Boost Satellite Manufacturing With DFH-4 Line*
By PETER B. de SELDING
Space News Staff Writer
posted: 18 October *2006*
03:30 pm ET
...
PARIS -- The first of a new line of high-power telecommunications satellites produced in China and already sold to two export customers is scheduled for launch in late October for China's Sinosat direct-broadcast television provider, Chinese space officials said.

The Sinosat-2 satellite, the first of the DFH-4 spacecraft built by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), has faced several delays but is now expected to be launched in the coming weeks by a Chinese Long March 3B rocket from China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

If it functions as planned, the DFH-4 satellite design will bring China's domestic satellite manufacturing industry closer to the level of its U.S., European and Japanese counterparts.

DFH-4 is the third generation of China-built telecommunications spacecraft and carries some 800 kilograms of payload -- four times the capacity of the previous Chinese product, the DFH-3. Weighing up to 5,300 kilograms at launch, the DFH-4 platform is built to operate for 15 years -- double the DFH-3's life expectancy -- and provide up to 10 kilowatts of power at the end of its service life.
...
*Wang said CAST has tested the DFH-4 design to a maximum capacity of 54 transponders, 38 in Ku-band and 16 in C-band.* The satellite's upper limit would be around 5,600 kilograms, he said in the presentation. (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

The Western media are currently full of reports (e.g. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...with-mission-to-land-on-the-moon-6283344.html) that China is laying the groundwork to land a taikonaut on the Moon. I just want to make sure everyone knows that China's cryogenic heavy-lift rocket engines passed their tests with flying colors.

*Rocket to go to moon under design*

The following impressive video is a successful 200-second rocket-engine burn of the forthcoming 2014 Long March V. Having completed this milestone, the talented rocket scientists have moved on to designing and building the final heavy-lift rocket engine that will carry Chinese taikonauts to the Moon.

>>Long March V Rocket Engine Test Video<<​
Rocket to go to moon under design

"Rocket to go to moon under design
By Xin Dingding (China Daily)
Updated: 2010-03-05 07:26

*BEIJING: A new heavy-thrust carrier rocket is under scientific research, with the goal of sending astronauts to the moon, scientists said.*





A model of the Long March V rocket

Although there is no official timetable yet for China's moon landing, *scientists are researching a new powerful carrier rocket with a lift-off thrust of 3,000 tons, Liang Xiaohong, vice-president of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, told China Daily on Thursday.

"The heavy-thrust launcher's lift-off thrust will be three times that of the Long March-5*, China's current largest launcher," said Liang, who is also a member of the 11th CPPCC national committee.

The large-thrust Long March-5 launch vehicle has a lift-off thrust of 1,000 tons, which enables it to send a maximum payload of 25 tons to the near-Earth orbit and a payload of 10 tons to the higher geo-stationary orbit. Designed for transporting heavyweight satellites and space stations, it is slated to take off in 2014, according to Liang.

Compared to the Long March-5, the heavy-thrust launcher will be more powerful, but its payload capacity is still under discussion, he said.

*The Long March-5 is also likely to be used in the preparatory stage of a future moon landing, he added.*

China is currently studying the feasibility of a moon landing, despite US President Barack Obama's decision to kill NASA's $100-billion plans to return astronauts to the moon.

Bao Weimin, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and a CPPCC national committee member, said: "A moon landing program is very necessary, because it could drive the country's scientific and technological development."

Besides the heavy-thrust carrier rocket under study, the academy is also developing a new family of carrier rockets for future space programs.

"The Long March-6 will be a small-thrust carrier rocket, and the Long March-7 will be a medium-thrust launch vehicle. Together with the Long March-5, they will form a family that can cover all necessities for launch vehicles and replace the current carrier rockets," Liang said.

*So far, the Long March-5 project has entered the testability analysis stage, he added.*

About 100,000 square meters of workshops have been completed so far at a new base being built in the Binhai New Area of the northern coastal city of Tianjin. The facility will be used for testing and manufacturing the Long March-5. Construction began last year with an investment of 1.5 billion yuan ($220 million), Liang said.

Eventually, a total investment of 10 billion yuan will be poured into the base, which will be able to produce a maximum of 12 Long March-5 launch vehicles each year, he said.

Qi Faren, former chief designer of Shenzhou spaceships and a CPPCC national committee member, said on Thursday that the *Long March-5 will be used to launch China's space station mission.

"We aim to send the core module of the space station into orbit before 2020. Without the large-thrust launcher, the 20-ton core module cannot be in place," he said.*

Before that, however, the first task of the Long March 5 may be to send the Fengyun-4 weather satellite into space from the launch center under construction at Wenchang in Hainan, China's southern island province, according to Liang.

*The new Fengyun-4 satellite, which is under design, weighs about eight to nine tons, which cannot be lifted by the current launchers that can carry a maximum payload of 5.2 tons to geo-stationary orbit, he added.*

Hou Lei contributed to the story"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China opens 2012 with ZiYuan-3 launch via Long March 4B*





China's Long March 4B rocket sent a 2,650kg Ziyuan III high-resolution remote-sensing satellite into a 500km orbit above the Earth. The Long March 4B also carried a satellite from Luxemburg.

http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2012/01/chi...-long-march-4b/

"China opens 2012 with ZiYuan-3 launch via Long March 4B
January 8th, 2012 by Rui C. Barbosa

*China launched a new high-resolution remote sensing satellite on Monday at 03:17 UTC using the Long March 4B (Chang Zheng-4B -Y26) launch vehicle from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. According to the official Xinhua News Agency, the ZiYuan-3 is its first high-resolution geological mapping satellite, to be used for civil purposes.*

Chinese Launch:

The ZiYuan-3 (ZY-3) is the first of a new series of high-resolution civilian remote sensing satellites, grown from a project that was initiated in March 2008.

The new satellite carries three high-resolution panchromatic cameras and an infrared multispectral scanner (IRMSS). The cameras are positioned at the front-facing, ground-facing and rear-facing positions.

Two cameras (front-facing and rear-facing) have a spectral resolution of 3.5m and 52.3km ground swath while the ground-facing camera has a spectral resolution of 2.1m and 51.1km ground swath. The IRMSS has a spectral resolution of 6.0m and 51.0km ground swath.

At launch the satellite had a mass of 2,630 kg. The satellite is equipped with two 3 meters solar arrays for power generation and will orbit a 505.984 km sun-synchronous solar orbit with 97.421 degree inclination. This orbit will have a re-visit cycle of 5 days.

Operational period will be four years with a possible life extension to five years.

The new satellite will conduct surveys on land resources, help with natural disaster-reduction and prevention and lend assistance to farming, water conservation, urban planning and other sectors, surveying the area between 84 degrees north and 84 degrees south latitude.

The ZiYuan program seems to cover different civil and military earth observation as well as remote sensing programs. The ZiYuan-1 program is focused on Earth resources and looks to have two distinct military and civil branches (this one being operated together with Brazil).

The satellites are operated jointly by the Center for Earth Operation and Digital Earth (CEODE) and the Brazilian INPE (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais - National Institute of Space Research).

The ZiYuan-2 program is probably used for aerial surveillance being operated by the People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA) while the new ZiYuan-3 series will be used for stereo mapping (like the TH-1 TianHui-1 mapping satellite that is operated by the PLA). ZiYuan-3 will be operated by the State Bureau of Surveying and Mapping.

Together with ZY-3, China also launched the VesselSat-2 microsatellite built by LuxSpace Sarl, an affiliate of OHB AG.

Vesselsat-2 weighs 28 kg and will be integrated into ORBCOMM&#8217;s Next Generation (OG2) constellation of 18 AIS-enabled satellites after an in-orbit test and checkout phase. The specific orbit of the VesselSat satellites will allow ship monitoring and surveillance in the equatorial regions with a much higher revisit frequency than platforms in polar orbit.

The exclusive rights to use the data of the Automatic Identification System (AIS) payload belong to ORBCOMM Inc., a global supplier of satellite-based communication and data services.

Launch Vehicle:

The first orbital space launch of 2012 was the 156th successful Chinese orbital launch, the 156th successful launch of the Chang Zheng launch vehicle family and the 37th orbital launch from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. The CZ-4B Chang Zheng-4B is the launch vehicle.

The feasibility study of the CZ-4 Chang Zheng-4 began in 1982 based on the FB-1 Feng Bao-1 launch vehicle. Engineering development was initiated in the following year. Initially, the Chang Zheng-4 served as a back-up launch vehicle for Chang Zheng-3 to launch China&#8217;s communications satellites.

After the successful launch of China&#8217;s first DFH-2 communications satellites by Chang Zheng-3, the main mission of the Chang Zheng-4 was shifted to launch sun-synchronous orbit meteorological satellites. In other hand The CZ-4B Chang Zheng-4B launch vehicle was first introduced in May 1999 and also developed by the Shanghai Academy of Space Flight Technology (SAST), based on the CZ-4 Chang Zheng-4.

The rocket is capable of launching a 2,800 kg satellite into low Earth orbit, developing 2,971 kN at launch. With a mass of 249,000 kg, the CZ-4B is 45.80 meters long and has a diameter of 3.35 meters.

SAST began to develop the Chang Zheng-4B in February 1989. Originally it was scheduled to be commissioned in 1997, but the first launch didn&#8217;t take place until late 1999. The modifications introduce on the CZ-4B Chang Zheng-4B included a larger satellite fairing and the replacement of the original mechanical-electrical control on the Chang Zheng-4 with an electronic control.

Other modifications were an improved telemetry, tracking, control, and self-destruction systems with smaller size and lighter weight; a revised nuzzle design in the second stage for better high-altitude performance; a propellant management system for the second stage to reduce the spare propellant amount, thus increasing the vehicle&#8217;s payload capability and a propellant jettison system on the third-stage.

The Chang Zheng-4B uses UDMH/N2O4 for all three stages. The first stage uses a YF-21B motor consisting of four 75,000kg thrust YF-20B thrust chambers motors with swinging nozzles. The second stage is similar to that of the CZ-3A, with a YF-24F rocket motor consisting of one 75,000kg thrust YF-22B main motor with fixed nozzles, and a YF-23F swivelling venire motor with four chambers motors (4,700kg thrust in total).

The third stage is a specially designed unit powered by a 98kN YF-40 rocket motor.

The Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center:

Situated in the Kelan County on the northwest part of the Shanxi Province, the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center (TSLC) is also known by the Wuzhai designation. It is used mainly for polar launches (meteorological, Earth resources and scientific satellites).

The center is at a height of 1400-1900m above sea level, and is surrounded by mountains to the east, south and north, with the Yellow River to its west. The annual average temperature is 4-10 C, with maximum of 28 C in summer and minimum of -39 C in winter.

TSLC is suitable for launching a range of satellites, especially for low earth and sun-synchronous orbit missions. The center has state-of-the-art facilities for launch vehicle and spacecraft testing, preparation, launch and in-flight tracking and safety control, as well as for orbit predictions.

The launch center has two launch complexes with a launch pad each (LC7 and LC9), a technical area for rocket and spacecraft preparations, a communications complex, mission command and control complex, and a space tracking complex.

The stages of the launchers are transported by railway, and offloaded at a transit station south of the launch complex. They are then transported by road to the technical area for checkout and testing.

The launchers are assembled at the launch pad using a crane at the top of the umbilical tower to hoist each stage in place. Satellites are airlifted to the Taiyuan Wusu Airport 300 km away, and then transported to the center by road."

----------

Bonus:

If you have never seen the assembly of a Chinese rocket, look below and now you have seen "a Long March 5 prototype being assembled!"





A Long March 5 section is hoisted into place.





Technicians inspect a Long March 5 rocket segment.





A technician proceeds with Long March 5 assembly.





Different Long March 5 segments are being aligned.

[Note: Thank you to ChineseTiger1986 for the newslink. Thank you to HouShanghai for the Long March 4B launch photograph. Thank you to Qwerrty and ChineseTiger1986 for the Long March 5 assembly photographs.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China Launches Second Satellite of the Week*





"China successfully launched the meteorological satellite Fengyun-II 07 on Friday morning from southwest Xichang Satellite Launch Center." [Photo/Xinhua]

China Launches Second Satellite of the Week

"China Launches Second Satellite of the Week
Stephen Clark, Spaceflight Now
Date: 13 January 2012 Time: 01:22 PM ET

*A new Chinese weather satellite streaked into space Friday on top of a Long March 3A rocket, China's second flawless space launch this week.*

The Fengyun 2F spacecraft lifted off at 0056 GMT Friday (7:56 p.m. EST Thursday) from the Xichang space base in southwestern China's Sichuan province, according to the Chinese defense ministry. Liftoff occurred at 8:56 a.m. Beijing time.

The 172-foot-tall rocket released the 3,000-pound satellite in an oval-shaped transfer orbit about 24 minutes after launch. State media reported the launch was successful.

It was the second Chinese space launch this week, coming four days after a Long March 4B rocket hauled a high-resolution mapping satellite into orbit from another space center.

Fengyun 2F will enter service for the China Meteorological Administration. The spacecraft will collect real-time weather imagery every 15 minutes for forecasters in China and neighboring countries.

In the next few weeks, the satellite will raise its orbit to an altitude of 22,300 miles over the equator and position itself over the equator at 112 degrees east longitude. Fengyun 2F will begin its operational life as a backup satellite, serving with other weather satellites launched in 2006 and 2008.

Fengyun 2F features improvements over earlier Fengyun 2-series satellites, including an extension of its design life to four years. *The craft carries instruments for visible and infrared high-resolution cloud imagery and for monitoring space weather.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

As I have previously mentioned, China's Long March 5 will make its debut in two short years or 2014. A noteworthy aspect of the Long March 5 is its 600kg greater payload capacity than the U.S. Space Shuttle.

China

"One goal for the next five years is to improve China&#8217;s Long March rockets, the workhorses that launch its satellites. *The Long March-5, in particular, is intended to be able to lift 25 tonnes into low Earth orbit. (Perhaps significantly, this is 600kg more than America&#8217;s space shuttles could manage.)*"

----------

Long March 5: "25 tonnes payload to LEO"

U.S. Space Shuttle: "Payload to LEO 24,400 kg (53,600 lb)" or 24.4 tonnes payload to LEO

References:

1. Long March 5 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2. Space Shuttle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KarTonMax

amazing.. its probbly the biggest


----------



## Sasquatch

China publishes high-resolution full moon map






China on Monday published a full coverage map of the moon, as well as several high-resolution images of the celestial body, captured by the country's second moon orbiter, the Chang'e-2.

The map and images, released by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND), are the highest-resolution photos of the entirety of the moon's surface to be published thus far, said Liu Dongkui, deputy chief commander of China's lunar probe project.

The images were photographed by a charge-coupled device (CCD) stereo camera on the Chang'e-2 from heights of 100 km and 15 km over the lunar surface between October 2010 and May 2011, according to a statement from SASTIND.

The resolution of the images obtained from Chang'e-2 is 17 times greater than those taken by the its predecessor, the Chang'e-1.

If there were airports and harbors on the moon, the Chang'e-1 could simply identify them, while the Chang'e-2 would be able to detect planes or ships inside of them, said Tong Qingxi, an academic from the Institute of Remote Sensing Applications under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The scientists also spotted traces of the previous Apollo mission in the images, said Yan Jun, chief application scientist for China's lunar exploration project.

Several countries, including the United States, have obtained lunar images with higher resolution, but have not published full-coverage images of the moon with a resolution of seven meters or greater, as China has done, Tong said.

Scientists have made adjustments to the original data to more accurately reflect the topographic and geomorphologic features of the moon, the SASTIND statement said.

Chang'e-2, named after a legendary Chinese moon goddess, was launched on Oct. 1, 2010.

In November 2010, Premier Wen Jiabao unveiled an image taken by the satellite of the moon's Sinus Iridum, or Bay of Rainbows, an area where the future Chang'e-3 moon probe may land.

The launch of the Chang'e-3 is scheduled for 2013, marking the first time for a Chinese spacecraft to land on the surface of an extraterrestrial body.

The photos of the possible landing site, combined with China's complete moon map, will provide basic data for the country's future moon landing missions, Tong said.

The images will also help scientists to understand the moon's geological structure, as well as give them information about the concentration and distribution of matter on the moon's surface, Yan said.

The satellite is currently orbiting the moon's second Lagrange Point (L2), located more than 1.5 million km away from Earth. 

China publishes high-resolution full moon map - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Venezuela's second Chinese-built satellite to be launched

President Hugo Chavez said on Friday that a new Chinese-built satellite for Venezuela will be launched this year.

Chavez made the announcement at a farewell party in Miraflores Palace, the presidential residence, for a group of 50 telecommunications engineers before they travelled to China for training.

The group of civil and military engineers from the Bolivarian Agency for Space Activities will be trained in China for six months to operate the new satellite.

"The new satellite will be called 'Miranda.' The Venezuelan people have to know about the technological, scientific, productive, political and social development of our country," Chavez said.

The satellite will help monitor natural phenomena such as earthquakes, flooding and intense rains as well as desertification, the loss of arable land and illegal mining.

The Miranda satellite is expected to be sent into orbit at 639 km from China between September and October, almost four years after the launch of Venezuela's first satellite "Simon Bolivar."

On Oct. 29, 2008, China launched the jointly built telecommunication satellite Venesat-1, also dubbed "Simon Bolivar," making Venezuela the fourth Latin American country that owns a satellite after Mexico, Brazil and Argentina.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Understanding China's high-resolution Moon maps*

As everyone knows, China recently published the world's highest-resolution maps of the Moon. To ensure you derive the maximum appreciation of China's Moon maps, I would like to discuss cartography.





Chang'e-2 Spacecraft's Orthographic Projection Moon Diagram.

The first high-resolution map is the easiest to describe. It is a composite picture of the Moon.

The left picture is the near side of the Moon. The right picture is the far side of the Moon, which is tidally locked and cannot be seen from the Earth.

An orthographic projection simply means a three-dimensional object is being shown in two dimensions.

----------





China's Chang'e-2 Mercator Moon map

A Mercator projection is a cylindrical map that preserves the angles from any given point. It is useful for navigation.

However, the drawback is the size distortion as you move toward the poles. The objects near the top and bottom of the map should be much smaller, because the subtended surfaces become smaller near the north and south geographic poles.

Notice that China's Mercator Moon map shows both the near and far sides of the Moon. For comparison, I have included a Mercator map of the Earth below.





Mercator projection of the Earth between 82°S and 82°N

----------





China's Chang'e-2 Mollweide equal-area projection Moon map

A Mollweide projection is an elliptical equal-area map that preserves the accuracy of the surface area. It is useful for size comparisons at the expense of sacrificing accuracy in angles.

Notice that China's Mollweide Moon map shows both the near and far sides of the Moon. For comparison, I have included a Mollweide map of the Earth below.





Mollweide projection of the Earth

----------

Pictures of Chang'e-2 satellite, which photographed the Moon maps.





SOARING SUCCESS: Technicians assembling Chang'e-II at the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre prior to October 1, 2010 launch. (Photo: Xinhua)





Image: The Change E 2 Lunar Orbiter as it was being positioned for installation on the Long March 3C launch vehicle at the launch site in Xichang.





Long March 3C rocket, carrying China's second unmanned lunar probe Chang'e II, lifts off from the launch pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, at 18:59:57 (Beijing time) on Oct. 1, 2010. (Photo: Xinhua/Li Gang)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

XICHANG - China successfully launched a satellite into space at 12:12 am Beijing Time Saturday, the 11th one of its indigenous global navigation and positioning network known as Beidou, or Compass system, the launch center said.

The satellite, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket into a geosynchronous orbit.

It was also the 158th launch of the Long March carrier rockets.

The Beidou system started to provide services on a trial basis on Dec 27, 2011. The system has been used in transportation, weather forecasting, marine fisheries, hydrological monitoring, and mapping.

China began to build the Beidou system in 2000 with a goal of breaking its dependence on the US Global Positioning System (GPS) and creating its own global positioning system by 2020.

China will launch more satellites for the Beidou network this year to improve the system's coverage and services, according to the launch center.

China launches 11th satellite for Beidou system|Society|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZABASHO

congrats to China. nicely done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Awesome news.


----------



## fly2012

ZABASHO said:


> congrats to China. nicely done



Do you mind telling which city you stay in China? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Hulk

fly2012 said:


> Do you mind telling which city you stay in China? Just curious, thanks.



Just because he has an Indian flag?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

indianrabbit said:


> Just because he has an Indian flag?



More likely he was just curious?

From my experience, HK has by far the largest population of expatriate Indians in China. But there are lots of them in the big mainland cities as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZABASHO

fly2012 said:


> Do you mind telling which city you stay in China? Just curious, thanks.



I stay in SZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fly2012

indianrabbit said:


> Just because he has an Indian flag?



I am just curious where most foreigners stay in China. If it is close to my hometown then I could give him a tip or two. And yes in my memory he is the only member on PDF that has an India/China flag so that increases my curiority.


----------



## fly2012

ZABASHO said:


> I stay in SZ.



Thanks. Close to CD. My mom and sister are living there so I've visited the city for several times. Very energetic city, I like it. The downside is that I always have the feeling that everyone is richer than me there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China launches 11th satellite for Beidou system|Society|chinadaily.com.cn

"*China launches 11th satellite for Beidou system*
Updated: 2012-02-25 04:10
(Xinhua)






The Long March-3C carrier rocket lifts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, Feb 25, 2012. [Photo/sina.com]

XICHANG - China successfully launched a satellite into space at 12:12 am Beijing Time Saturday, the 11th one of its indigenous global navigation and positioning network known as Beidou, or Compass system, the launch center said.

The satellite, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket into a geosynchronous orbit.

It was also the 158th launch of the Long March carrier rockets.

The Beidou system started to provide services on a trial basis on Dec 27, 2011. The system has been used in transportation, weather forecasting, marine fisheries, hydrological monitoring, and mapping.

China began to build the Beidou system in 2000 with a goal of breaking its dependence on the US Global Positioning System (GPS) and creating its own global positioning system by 2020.

China will launch more satellites for the Beidou network this year to improve the system's coverage and services, according to the launch center."

[Note: Thank you to ChineseTiger1986 for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZABASHO

fly2012 said:


> Thanks. Close to CD. My mom and sister are living there so I've visited the city for several times. Very energetic city, I like it. The downside is that I always have the feeling that everyone is richer than me there.



Yea, its nice, I've been coming here for almost a decade or more so have seen the city transform from wilderness to this. Pretty amazing when you look back.

And you do know the famous saying in shenzhen........ if you cant be a millionaire be a billionaire 

but please do drop by some tips for me, anybody.... especially on cantonese food (not HK style)

P.S... by CD did you mean chengdu? thats not really close!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Maybe, it is can't compared with the las GPS, but, at least it is our own Beidou. step by step, upgrading the platform.


----------



## NirmalKrish

Congratulations China on a huge achievement. Good to see that Asia as a whole prospering very well if the field of science. Congrats once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ZABASHO said:


> P.S... by CD did you mean chengdu? thats not really close!



He was talking about me actually.


----------



## ZABASHO

Chinese-Dragon said:


> He was talking about me actually.



oops.... chi sin


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ZABASHO said:


> oops.... *chi sin*



Haha indeed. 

Too bad they don't use that phrase much in Mandarin.


----------



## fly2012

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Haha indeed.
> 
> Too bad they don't use that phrase much in Mandarin.



OK now I am puzzled, what does "chi sin" mean? It seems that I need some tips when in China.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

fly2012 said:


> OK now I am puzzled, what does "chi sin" mean? It seems that I need some tips when in China.



Don't worry about it buddy, it's just a slang phrase in Cantonese that means "crazy".

In Mandarin it would be pronounced "chi xian" (&#40656;&#32447 but they don't use it much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldierofallah

Congradulations china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Great news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughaljee

Congratulation China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## majesticpankaj

Great achievement...Congratulations to china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peaceful

asia as a whole?you mean including india? 

give me a break man.


----------



## twocents

peaceful said:


> asia as a whole?you mean including india?
> 
> give me a break man.



Come on, no need to be unnecessarily antagonistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

The Beidou system will cover all the Asian-Pacific region in October.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## killerx

congrats to china


----------



## grandmaster

great news for any countries that cannot rely on GPS. probably not a good news for the west.
i am sure you will see they stitch some of their bad views on this to their news like military threat, but wont mention they did the samething priorly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

peaceful said:


> asia as a whole?you mean including india?
> 
> give me a break man.



Unnecessary man.

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




skyknight said:


> The Beidou system will cover all the Asian-Pacific region in October.



Indeed came out successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

peaceful said:


> asia as a whole?you mean including india?
> 
> give me a break man.



This is the attitude that causes animosity between our 2 nations. give respect where respect is due. Please don't make this thread into a anther India v china bashing thread. 

Congrats china once again


----------



## tvsram1992

Congratulations to China


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Next Shenzhou flight will be manned says China

*Having had a very successful unmanned Shenzhou 8 automatic docking test with the Tiangong-1 mini-space station*, *China has elected to move up its next manned spaceflight to the Shenzhou 9 flight.* Originally it was suggested that this mission would be a second unmanned flight. *The flight is now planned to take place between June and August this year*. The three Chinese astronaut &#8220;Taikonaut&#8221; crew will make a docking, this time under manual control, and the crew will enter the station to make a short stay before returning to Earth. It has been suggested that *China may fly a female Taikonaut on this flight.*

Next Shenzhou flight will be manned says China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Should have posted the 11th launch here.


----------



## HongWu

Pax Sinica said:


> Next Shenzhou flight will be manned says China
> 
> *Having had a very successful unmanned Shenzhou 8 automatic docking test with the Tiangong-1 mini-space station*, *China has elected to move up its next manned spaceflight to the Shenzhou 9 flight.* Originally it was suggested that this mission would be a second unmanned flight. *The flight is now planned to take place between June and August this year*. The three Chinese astronaut &#8220;Taikonaut&#8221; crew will make a docking, this time under manual control, and the crew will enter the station to make a short stay before returning to Earth. It has been suggested that *China may fly a female Taikonaut on this flight.*
> 
> Next Shenzhou flight will be manned says China


Wow, we already have manned space station missions now.


----------



## Greater China

*China is ready for its Manned Space Docking in 2012*

2012-03-01 (China Military News cited from Xinhua) -- A leading Chinese space engineer said in Beijing Thursday that China's first unmanned space module, the Tiangong-1, is now capable of accommodating astronauts, making it possible for China to carry out its first manned space docking mission ahead of schedule.

Qi Faren, the former chief designer of the Shenzhou spaceships series, spoke with Xinhua on China's space missions ahead of the annual session of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), the country's top political advisory body, which is slated to open Saturday.

China will launch its manned Shenzhou-9 spacecraft between June and August this year, and conduct a space rendezvous and docking mission with the orbiting Tiangong-1 space lab module, said Qi, who is a member of the CPPCC National Committee.

Qi's remarks mark major progress in China's space industry, as Chinese space engineers and scientists had previously planned to let the Shenzhou-10 spacecraft complete its first manned space docking mission after one more unmanned docking by Shenzhou-9.

"The unmanned docking between the Shenzhou-8 and the Tiangong-1 was much better than what we had anticipated," Qi said. "Therefore, we decided to put forward the manned docking mission with the Shenzhou-9 ahead of schedule."

Qi said tests and observations showed that the environment and food reserves inside the Tiangong-I space lab module are able to sustain one astronaut living and working there for 60 days, or two astronauts for 30 days.

He said authorities have picked three astronauts for the manned docking, a mission that the astronauts will have to manually conduct, and they have already completed their training.

According to Qi, one of the three Shenzhou-9 crew members will not board the Tiangong-1 space module lab, but will remain inside the spacecraft as a precautionary measure in case of emergency.

Previous reports said all three crew members would board the space module lab.

Orbiting about 400 km above the Earth's surface, the 8.5-tonne Tiangong-1, or Heavenly Palace-1, is in good condition, Qi said.

China launched the Tiangong-1 in September last year and completed the country's first-ever space docking with the unmanned Shenzhou-8 spacecraft in November.

China Military News


*China takes next step toward manned space station - People's Daily Online*

*If the Long March 2F carrier rocket successfully launches and sends the Tiangong-1 space station to outer space, China will take a huge step toward the era of a manned space station. *







At the end of July 2011, China's aviation rally trumpet was sounded again in the hot summer at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center of Gansu Province. On July 23, the Long March 2F carrier rocket was transported to the center successfully to meet the Tiangong-1, which had arrived there earlier, and all the technicians participating in this mission also arrived.

In the heat of August, all the Chinese people of the world and all the people from all other countries set their eyes on China, hoping to witness the new milestone of China's manned space flights.

*Trying to perfect rendezvous, docking*

Zhang Jianqi, former vice director of the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center and former vice general director of China's manned space flight engineering, said that China's manned space flight engineering was divided into three steps. The first step was to send astronauts into space.

The second step was to realize multi-person and multi-day spaceflights. In this step, the astronauts would exit the space shuttle and complete the rendezvous and docking between the shuttle and capsule. A space laboratory, which will be looked after by astronauts would also be launched. The third step is to establish a permanent space station.

This particular launch is aimed at completing the subsequent tasks of the second step and laying the foundation for the third. Zhang also said that the Tiangong 1, which is about to be launched soon, is the embryonic form of China's first space station laboratory. It weights eight tons and its designed life is two years.

Successfully completing the "rendezvous and docking" will be the key to achieving a strategic goal, but it is a universally acknowledged bottleneck of aviation technologies. The former general designer of the Shenzhou space shuttle Qi Faren said that many technological innovations made for the Shenzhou series, starting from the Shenzhou 8, and Shenzhou space shuttles, have become a brand-new kind of spacecraft for traveling between Earth and outer space. The most important feature of the shuttle's function for the rendezvous and docking is that the astronaut can operate it with a visual screen so they can closely follow a target spacecraft.

*Making perfect preparations for launch*






Reporters learned that the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center has carried out a comprehensive overhaul and quality review for the equipment on the manned space flight launch site and completed as many as 66 improvements and innovations for the testing, launch, command and monitoring systems.

The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology developed the Long March 2 carrier rocket for this mission. In order to meet the requirements of the rendezvous and docking, related experts have made about 170 technological improvements on the rocket. After the rocket arrived at the center, technicians also carried out the strictest and most careful examination work on every functional part of the rocket.

"China being in space I think is a great thing. The more nations that get into space, the better cooperation we will have with each," American astronaut Rex Walheim, who flew the final mission of the Atlantis space shuttle, said during an in-flight interview. "Space is one of the biggest international brotherhoods we have." In this globalization era, all countries should work together to explore the vast, boundless universe.

Zhang said that China will have its own space station in 2020. "China's space station will be an open platform. The Chinese people will be more than happy to conduct scientific experiments with foreign scientists and astronauts," he added.

People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Greater China

*China aims to launch 100 satellites by 2015*






2012-03-11 (China Military News cited from Xinhua) -- China has set a target of completing a space mission of "100 rockets, 100 satellites" during the five years between 2011 and 2015, a senior space executive said Saturday.

On average, China will complete about 20 launch missions each year before 2015, said Zhang Jianheng, deputy general manager of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. (CASC).

"The densely arranged launch missions and flight tests have posed an unprecedented challenge to the country's space program," Zhang, a deputy to the country's top legislature, the National People's Congress, told Xinhua on the sidelines of the ongoing parliamentary session that started on Monday.

According to Zhang, China launched 19 satellites, a target orbiter Tiangong-1 and Shenzhou-8 spacecraft with 19 Long March rockets last year, a record high for China's space program in launch numbers.

China has surpassed the United States, which completed 18 launches in 2011, to become the world's No. 2 in terms of launch numbers following Russia's 36 launches, Zhang said.

In 2012, China has planned 30 satellite launches with 21 rockets, including the launch of Shenzhou-9 spacecraft, which is scheduled to carry out China's first manned space rendezvous and docking with Tiangong-1 between June and August.

Zhang said CASC raked in 100 billion yuan ($15.87 billion) in operating income in 2011, bringing the company's total assets to more than 200 billion yuan.

He said the company will keep a growth rate of about 20 percent annually and its operating income is expected to hit 250 billion yuan by the year 2015.

China Military News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

China's second moon orbiter, the Chang'e-2, has performed outstandingly, a Chinese lawmaker close to the lunar exploration project said Tuesday.

Chang'e-2 has more than achieved the goals set for it, said Hu Hao, deputy commander-in-chief of the lunar exploration center under the Commission of Science, Technology and Industry of National Defense and a deputy to the National People's Congress, the country's top legislature.

China last month published a high-resolution full-coverage map of the moon captured by the Chang'e-2, which is "the highest-resolution photo of the entirety of the moon's surface to be published so far in the world," according to Hu.

"China's lunar exploration is providing research materials for global scientists, which has demonstrated that our utilization of the moon is for peaceful purposes," he said.

Chang'e-2, named after a Chinese mythological moon goddess, was launched on Oct. 1, 2010.

"The excellent performance of Chang'e-2 has laid a solid foundation for the future landing of its successor, Chang'e-3, next year," noted Hu.

China's third lunar probe, Chang'e-3, is expected to be launched in 2013 and conduct a moon landing and lunar explorations. Its launch is part of the second step of China's three-phrase lunar probe project of orbiting, landing and returning.

Chang'e-2 will continue tests on the space environment and engineering technology experiments at the second Lagrange Point.


----------



## Martian2

*China's ZY-1-02C satellite has 2.36 meter resolution*

As military enthusiasts, what we really want to know is the resolution of China's spy satellites. Since that information is classified, we have to look at China's civilian imaging satellites to determine the baseline for estimating China's military satellite capability.

It's common sense that spy satellites have superior capability in comparison to civilian satellites. By analogy, military GPS has vastly superior accuracy in comparison to civilian GPS.

Anyway, you should click on the newslink and watch the short video on China's ZY-1-02C satellite. For your convenience, I have screen-captured some of the images from China's satellite.

NEWSCONTENT





China's civilian ZY-1-02C satellite has 2.36 meter resolution. The ZY-1-03C satellite has 2.1 meter resolution. China will launch three more satellites with 1 meter resolution.





I think this is a picture of the Beijing International Airport. Clearly, China's ZY-1-02C satellite can easily distinguish between different types of aircraft.





The ZY-1-02C satellite resolution is sufficient to allow an observer to read the Chinese characters on a warehouse. The first character means "large." I don't remember the other characters anymore.





I think this is a picture from space of the Forbidden City in Beijing. Each building can be clearly seen. For military use, a Chinese spy satellite will be able to provide real-time surveillance for an airstrike.

"High resolution imagery released from China's ZY-1-02C, ZY-1-03C satellites
Beijing, China - Feb 29, 2012

The latest high-resolution images delivered by China's high-resolution remote sensing satellites ZY-1-02C and ZY-1-03C were released by China's Center for Resources Satellite Data and Application Wednesday.

The ZY-1-02C, launched on Dec 22 of last year, has become the first customized land resources satellite for Chinese clients, the center said.

Yu Wenyong, head of the China's Center for Resources Satellite Data and Application, said, &#8220;Engines of large aircraft at Beijing's Capital International Airport can be clearly seen from the images delivered from remote sensing satellite ZY-1-02C, as well as vehicles and trees on the road, and the texture of the Bird's Nest and Water Cube, and even steel beams of the Bird's Nest are clearly seen.&#8221;

&#8220;The highest resolution of remote sensing satellite ZY-1-02C is 2.36 meters,&#8221; he added.

With two high-resolution color cameras and one multi-spectral camera, the ZY-1-02C will provide clients with images for disaster relief services, agriculture development, environmental monitoring and other applications.

China's first high-resolution remote sensing satellite ZY-1-02C has carried out orbital tests, and images delivered from it reach international standards, China's Center for Resources Satellite Data and Application said Wednesday.

&#8220;As for the ZY-1-03C, the highest resolution is 2.1 meters. The resolution of our current satellites has reached the level of the same kind in France, Japan and India,&#8221; said Yu Wenyong.

According to Yu, the test of ZY-1-02C and ZY-1-03C has entered the final stage, and they are about to be used. China will launch three more land resources satellites, and the pixelation will reach 1 meter, which will offer important technical support to China&#8217;s land resources and stereo mapping figures."

----------

*Showdown between Chinese and American commercial satellite resolutions!*

1. Chinese ZY-1-02C resolution is *2.36 meters*.
2. Chinese ZY-1-03C resolution is *2.1 meters*.
3. Upcoming three Chinese satellite resolution is *1 meter*.

4. American GeoEye-1 (built by General Dynamics and launched in 2008) has a resolution of 16 inches (41 centimeters or *0.41 meter*).
5. American GeoEye-2 is scheduled for launch in 2013. Its resolution is 25 cm (or *0.25 meter*)

In conclusion, the best Chinese satellite currently has a 2.1 meter resolution. In contrast, the best American civilian satellite currently has a 0.41 meter resolution. America's GeoEye-1 has 5 times better resolution than China's ZY-1-03C (e.g. 0.41m x 5 = 2.1 meters).

In the near future, China will launch three satellites with 1 meter resolution. In contrast, America's GeoEye-2 will launch next year with 0.25m resolution. The American GeoEye-2 will have 4 times better resolution than China's best satellites (e.g. 0.25m x 4 = 1 meter).

The trend is that China is closing the gap. American imaging satellites are currently 5 times better than Chinese satellites. However, the American lead will shrink down to 4 times better in the near future.

World&#8217;s Highest-Res, Color Satellite Image Showcases New Spacecraft&#8217;s Quality &#8211; News Watch

"World&#8217;s Highest-Res, Color Satellite Image Showcases New Spacecraft&#8217;s Quality
Posted by David Braun of National Geographic on October 9, 2008





_Image courtesy GeoEye, Inc_

Commercial satellite imagery of the Earth will be a lot sharper thanks to GeoEye-1, a spacecraft that can make images of objects on the ground as small as 16 inches (41 centimeters) &#8212; from more than 400 miles (640 kilometers) away.

The satellite has been undergoing calibration and check-out since it was launched last month. This week, while moving north to south in a 423-mile-high (681-kilometer) orbit over the eastern seaboard of the U.S. at a speed of 17,000 miles per hour (27,000 kilometers per hour), GeoEye started working.

The image (above) &#8220;captures what is in fact the very first location the satellite saw when we opened the camera door and started imaging,&#8221; said Brad Peterson, GeoEye&#8217;s vice president of operations. &#8220;We expect the quality of the imagery to be even better as we continue the calibration activity.&#8221;

The image shows Kutztown University, Pennsylvania. It was produced by fusing the satellite&#8217;s panchromatic (black-and-white) and multispectral (color) data to produce a high-quality, true-color 20-inch (50-centimeter) resolution image.

The satellite&#8217;s highest resolution imagery (16-inch) will not be available commercially. Those images are reserved for the National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, which paid a major share of the cost of the satellite.

Google is the second largest shareholder in the venture, so it gets exclusive online mapping use of the 20-inch-resolution imagery, which it plans to use to improve the quality of Google Maps and Google Earth.

Images for other commercial purposes (at the lower 20-inch res, naturally) can be purchased directly from GeoEye, Inc.

A second satellite, GeoEye-2, slated to launch in 2011 or 2012, will have a resolution of 10 inches (25 centimeters), Wired reports on its Web site. However, Wired continues, Google&#8217;s satellite imagery will not likely get more detailed because of the U.S.-government regulation that restricts commercial imagery to a resolution no higher than 50 centimeters.

The very finest detail of imagery available from space is reserved for the spy agencies."

----------

GeoEye-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"GeoEye-2 is a planned third generation commercial Earth observation satellite, due to launch in early 2013. The satellite will have a resolution of 25 cm, making it the highest resolution commercial Earth observation satellite in orbit, once it has been launched. However, restrictive licensing by the US government makes it likely that only the US government and some of its allies will have access to imagery at the full design resolution - all other users will have to make do with imagery at the highest resolution that the US government licenses for other users - 20 inches (50.8 cm). The imaging sensor will be manufactured by ITT Exelis, and the satellite owned by GeoEye.

When it goes up, GeoEye-2 will join two other satellites, GeoEye-1 and IKONOS, which are already in orbit. Assuming that both these satellite continue to operate, this will give GeoEye three sub-metre satellites in orbit, and the ability to offer its customers daily revisits. This will potentially open up a whole new raft of applications for the company. RapidEye already provides this capability on a commercial basis, but its satellites only offer 5 metre resolution.

Primary mirror diameter: 1.1 m[1]

Lockheed Martin, the builder of IKONOS, has been selected as the builder of the satellite platform over General Dynamics the builder of GeoEye-1. General Dynamics lost money on the fixed contract for GeoEye-1 and could not come to terms with GeoEye.[2]"

[Note: I should mention that resolution and picture quality are two different standards. A picture is two dimensional and it has both length and width. We know that a GeoEye-1 pixel is 1/5th the length of a ZY-1-03C pixel. However, a GeoEye-1 picture will be 25 times sharper than a ZY-1-03C picture.

This is easy to understand. For the same picture size, we can fit 5 times more GeoEye-1 pixels horizontally. Also, we can fit 5 times more GeoEye-1 pixels vertically in comparison to a ZY-1-03C picture. Hence, a GeoEye-1 picture will have 25 times more pixels/detail than a ZY-1-03C picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ Real specs are secret. Those are lower boundary estimates only.


----------



## Sasquatch

China successfully sends a French-made communication satellite "APSTAR-VII" into orbit with its Long March-3B carrier rocket from southwest Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tatasteel

China on Monday said it had successfully launched two navigation satellites, the twelfth and thirteenth additions to its fast-expanding home-grown navigation and positioning satellite network that will soon end Chinese dependence on the United States-run Global Positioning System (GPS).

The two satellites were launched at 4.50 am on Monday from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in southwest Sichuan province, carried on a Long March-3B rocket. This marked the first instance of two navigation satellites being launched using one rocket, the State-run Xinhua news agency said.

China has in recent months accelerated its plans to expand its indigenous Beidou or Compass global positioning network, which will be completed to provide global coverage by 2020 with more than thirty satellites in orbit. The Beidou network will make China only the third country in the world  after the U.S. and Russia  to have its own independent, indigenous navigation system, Xinhua said.

The Chinese government said in a recent white paper Beidou was designed to break Chinas dependence on the US Global Positioning System, and will serve both civilian and defence requirements.

Chinas fast developing home-grown space programme reached another milestone last year, with the launch of Tiangong-1, the countrys first space laboratory module  a key step in Chinas plans to put into orbit its own space station by 2020. China will become only the third country after the U.S and Russia to do so, although trailing both those countries by several decades in achieving this feat.

Chinas investment of billions of yuan into its satellite and space programme comes at a time when the U.S. and the West are cutting spending on space missions, a fact highlighted by the official media last year which saw the launch of Tiangong-1 as the latest showcase of the nations growing prowess in space... while budget restraints and economic tailspin have held back the once dominant U.S. space missions.

Chinas space programme has also begun to acquire increasing international influence, having launched more than 20 satellites for a number of developing countries, ranging from Bolivia and Nigeria to Pakistan. Last year, China launched Pakistans first communications satellite, PAKSAT-1R, from Sichuan.

Chinese officials hope their investments will pay rich commercial dividends when they offer their navigation satellite services to other countries.

The Beidou network will this year begin providing services for countries in the Asia-Pacific region, including real-time weather monitoring and navigation services. Ran Chengqi, director of the China

Satellite Navigation Management Office, told an industry conference last year that he expected the development of Beidou and related industries to create a 400 billion yuan ($ 63.5 billion) market by 2020.

Last week, Chinese media reports keenly followed the launch of Indias first indigenous radar imaging satellite, RISAT-1. The launch was discussed on news shows broadcast on State media outlets, while the satellite was dubbed by the State-run Xinhua news agency as a spy satellite.

Chinese officials have, however, sought to downplay concerns voiced by China's neighbours and Western countries about the strategic dimensions of its growing investments in space technology. Following the launch of Tiangong-1, State media commentaries rejected concerns of a new wave of space race, saying China was neither the first country to seek explorations in outer space, nor the country with the most advanced technology, [so] it seems incomprehensible that China should cause concern to others.

The Hindu : News / International : China's GPS a step closer with launch of two satellites


----------



## tomluter

Two Campass MEO orbit navigation satellites had been launched today.

This was the first time to launch two MEO orbit (20,000Km) sats at the same time.







pic,the new long fairing





the twins sats


----------



## shuttler

tatasteel said:


> Chinas space programme has also begun to acquire increasing international influence, *having launched more than 20 satellites for a number of developing countries, ranging from Bolivia and Nigeria to Pakistan.* Last year, China launched Pakistans first communications satellite, PAKSAT-1R, from Sichuan.
> The Hindu : News / International : China's GPS a step closer with launch of two satellites



*That is a gross understatement by indian bullshit media. 
China's client base include developed and developing countries:
*
AsiaSat (HK) 
Marubeni (Japan)	
APT Satellite Holdings Ltd.	HK 
National Institute for Space Research (Brazil)	
EchoStar USA 
NigComSat Ltd.	Nigeria
Eutelsat France 
Optus Australia	
Intelsat Luxemburg 
PT Indosat Tbk	Indonesia
Iridium USA 
Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO)	
Mabuhay Philippines 
Venezuela Ministry of Science and Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

^^ well strictly speaking the article is not lying, china has launch a bunch for developing countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

applesauce said:


> ^^ well strictly speaking the article is not lying, china has launch a bunch for developing countries



"understatement" !


----------



## Martian2

China launches new mapping satellite - China.org.cn

"*China launches new mapping satellite*
Xinhua, May 6, 2012

China successfully launched its Tianhui I-02 mapping satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu province at 3:10 p.m. Sunday.


The Long March 2-D rocket carrying Tianhui I-02 mapping satellite blasts off from the launch pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Gansu Province, on May 6, 2012. [Xinhua]











The satellite, which was launched using a Long March 2-D carrier rocket, has entered its preset orbit. Another similar satellite, the Tianhui I, was launched into space in August 2010.

The satellite, developed and produced by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), will mainly be used to conduct scientific experiments, carry out land resource surveys and map territory, according to a statement released after the launch.

Remote sensing information and test results from the satellite will boost both the country's scientific research and economic development, said the statement.

*The mission marked the 161st launch for the Long March rocket family since April 24, 1970*, when a Long March-1 rocket successfully sent the country's first satellite, the Dongfanghong-1, into space."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tomluter

The 7th space mission this year-----and the 2nd mission this week--------

The YaoGan-14 remote sensing sat, and the TT-1 small sat had been launched on 10 may. By CZ(LM)-4B launch vehicle from TaiYuan launch centre. 

The YG-14 satellite,SSO orbit. Optical detailed investigation satellite(speculated), 2.5ton (speculated).



This is the *162nd launch *mission for the CZ(LM) series since 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Excellent work China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

The mission of Shenzhou-9 will be in the second half of the year. Here is the badge of the mission. Seems it's gonna be a 3 pilots trip.


----------



## sweetgrape

China launches telecommunication satellite
China launches telecommunication satellite |Sci-Tech |chinadaily.com.cn




The third space mission this month, 8th space mission this year!
A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying the telecommunication satellite "ChinaSat 2A" blasts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang city, Southwest China's Sichuan province, May 26, 2012. [Photo/Xinhua]

XICHANG - China successfully sent a telecommunication satellite, "ChinaSat 2A," into orbit on Saturday evening, using a Long March-3B carrier rocket launched from the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

The rocket blasted off at 11:56 pm Beijing time.

The satellite, developed by China Academy of Space Technology, will be used to meet the demands for China's radio and TV broadcasting and broadband multimedia transmissions, according to China Satellite Communications Co Ltd.

Saturday's launch marked the 163th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series developed by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

.
.

Were those temporary small protective panels which broke apart and fell off as the upthrust of the rocket gathered momentum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

I think they were pieces of ice formed by condensation when the rocket was being fueled for launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China's equivalent to the Ares V.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeutralCitizen

With China rising space capability they have been in contact with beings from out of this world.


----------



## sweetgrape

The forth in May and nineth in this year
China launches remote-sensing satellite 15
t




TAIYUAN - The Yaogan XV remote-sensing satellite was successfully launched on Tuesday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi province, according to a press release from the center.

The satellite was launched at 3:31 p.m. on the back of a Long March 4B carrier rocket, according to the center.

The satellite will be used to conduct scientific experiments, carry out land surveys, monitor crop yields and aid in reducing and preventing natural disasters.

The Long March 4B carrier rocket was produced by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. Tuesday's launch marked the 164th mission for the Long March rocket family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

no_name said:


> I think they were pieces of ice formed by condensation when the rocket was being fueled for launch.



I would have thought the same but these pieces were all rectangular in shapes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

shuttler said:


> I would have thought the same but these pieces were all rectangular in shapes!



Rectangular ice - designed to make the launch look beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

no_name said:


> I think they were pieces of ice formed by condensation when the rocket was being fueled for launch.


 
Given the fact that those pieces are pretty regularly shaped, I dont think they are ice. They look like all rectangular of same or similar size. 

They might be some protective/insulating coatings blown off when the rocket sped up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> Given the fact that those pieces are pretty regularly shaped, I don&#8217;t think they are ice. They look like all rectangular of same or similar size.
> 
> They might be some protective/insulating coatings blown off when the rocket sped up.



I think so too (#113)! 

Liquid propellant has a temperature of lower than -200 deg celsius. The environment is arround +20 to 30 deg. So insulating panels are needed. 

If a freezer needs insulation, I cant see why liquid propellant rockets dont need extra insulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Could be, I guess discarding these during launch is preferred over having ice falling off the rocket. Also lowers chance of malfunction.


----------



## Martian2

State media: China to launch manned spacecraft this month - CNN.com

"*State media: China to launch manned spacecraft this month*
By the CNN Wire Staff
updated 7:26 AM EDT, Sat June 9, 2012





A visitor looks at a spacesuit used by Chinese astronauts at the Shanghai Science & Technology Museum in Shanghai on January 4, 2012.

*(CNN)* -- China plans to launch a manned spacecraft this month to dock with a space lab that has been orbiting the Earth since September, state media reported Saturday.

The Shenzhou-9 was moved to a launch platform Saturday to allow scientists to conduct tests before the mid-June flight, Xinhua news agency reported.

This will be China's first crew expedition involving manual docking. If all goes as planned, it will be the third nation, next to the U.S. and Russia, to dock capsules in space.

"It demonstrates China's continued commitment to becoming a first-class space power with an independent space capability," Taylor Fravel, associate professor at Massachusetts Institute of Technology, said this year when China announced its plans.

'This is very exclusive club.'"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

*Shenzhou-9 is gonna take off on June 16 with China's first female astronaut.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China to launch spacecraft in mid-June for manned space docking *
English.news.cn 2012-06-09 12:23:27 

JIUQUAN, Gansu, June 9 (Xinhua) -- China will launch its Shenzhou-9 manned spacecraft sometime in mid-June to perform the country's first manned space docking mission with the orbiting Tiangong-1 space lab module, a spokesperson said here Saturday.

The spacecraft and its carrier rocket, the *Long March-2F*, were moved to the launch platform at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Saturday, a spokesperson with the country's manned space program said.

"*The Shenzhou-9 will perform our country's first manned space docking mission with the orbiting Tiangong-1 space lab module*," Zhou Jianping, chief designer of the manned space program, said as he accompanied the spacecraft to the launch platform,

"*It means China's spacecraft will become a genuine manned shuttle tool between space and Earth. It can send human beings to space stations or space labs. This will be a significant step in China's manned space flight history*," Zhou said.

In the next few days, scientists will conduct functional tests on the spacecraft and the rocket, as well as joint tests on selected astronauts, spacecraft, rocket and ground systems, according to the spokesperson.

The manned spacecraft Shenzhou-9 and its carrier rocket were delivered to the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in early April this year.

*The Tiangong-1, or Heavenly Palace-1, was lowered to docking orbit in early June and is orbiting normally*, the spokesperson said.

The final preparations are running smoothly, and the selected astronauts have completed their training and are in sound physical and mental conditions, according to the spokesperson.

Niu Hongguang, deputy commander-in-chief of the country's manned space program, said in March that *the three-person crew on Shenzhou-9 might include female astronauts, but the final selection would be decided "on the very last condition*."

*The space docking mission will be manually conducted by astronauts, giving China another chance to test its docking technology*, the program's spokesperson said in February.

*One of the three Shenzhou-9 crew members will not board the Tiangong-1 space module lab, but will remain inside the spacecraft as a precautionary measure in case of emergency*, the spokesperson said in February.

*The target module Tiangong-1, which blasted off on Sept. 29, 2011, went into long-term operation in space awaiting the docking attempts of the Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10 after completing China's first space docking mission with the unmanned Shenzhou-8 spacecraft in early November.
*

China to launch spacecraft in mid-June for manned space docking - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*For 2012 rocket launches, China and Russia are tied for first place. USA is in third place.*






China has nine successful rocket launches thus far in 2012. Same number for Russia. U.S. has five launches. Europe has three.





A more detailed list of 2012 rocket launches with dates.

Reference: Space Launch Report 2012 Launch Stats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Here come B.B...........or Bridou guided Babur..

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## lmjiao

fox said:


> Current coverage map of Beidou , by 2020 it will become complete Global Navigation system.



I'm sorry but your information is too much old.
Currently, Beidou Global Navigation System can cover entire Pakistan already.



kawaraj said:


> Nice move.
> 
> I am always suspecting if GPS intercepts classified info or denys time sensitive data. Dump GPS. I already dump my Google mail account.
> 
> What can we contribute to this Beido system? Hope our scientists can participate and boost our knowledge in the field too.



You've already help a lot in this system. 
China has a Space Measurement and Control Station in Karachi, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

lmjiao said:


> I'm sorry but your information is too much old.
> Currently, Beidou Global Navigation System can cover entire Pakistan already.



So Beidu can cover entire Pakistan...it can cover entire India ...it can also cover Arabian sea pretty much..


So in any unfortunate event of conflict between India and Pakistan... Pakistani Strategic Forces firing rain of missiles at India , Pakistani Fighter Aircrafts battling IAF in sub-continental skies , Pakistani Naval Battleships defending coastlines of Pakistan , and Pakistani Ground Troops and Tank Battalions fighting in the plains of Punjab and deserts of Sindh can use Beidou for _accurate _navigation , bombing , and *heavy *precision strikes against the opposing indian forces? Mmmmm isn't that great? 


 *Pakistan-China Friendship Zindabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Welldone Pak-China*


----------



## My-Analogous

You've already help a lot in this system. 
China has a Space Measurement and Control Station in Karachi, Pakistan.



[/QUOTE]

WOW that is great news


----------



## kkacer

very good news. China gogogo


----------



## qwerrty

*Electric propulsion development activities in China* are currently being carried out at a fast rate for future application on new generations of Telecommunication and Scientific satellites. Much attention was paid to: a) Hall Effect thrusters; b) Ion thrusters; c) Arcjets; d) Resistojets; e) Pulsed plasma thrusters; f) Microwave Plasma thrusters..... 

*The Development Course of Hall Electric Propulsion in SISP * 

Since 1998 SISP has begun to develop Hall Electric Propulsion and is regarded as an organization, which firstly investigated Hall Electric Propulsion under financial support of National Hi-Tech Space Program in China. The main works are following: 
 Before 2000 SISP concentrated on preparing work conditions - as a base for consequent development and experiment of thruster prototype, such like installation of vacuum chambers for electric thruster characteristic experiment and hollow cathode characteristic test respectively, mini-thrust measurement equipment, plasma diagnostic instrument and etc. 
 In 2001 SISP successfully developed Hall thruster prototype and systematically tested the main characteristics of prototype, carried out studies like optimization of thruster characteristics, development of engineering model and requirement definition of power processing unit (PPU), accumulated necessary knowledge and experience for future engineering model and PPU development. 
 From 2002 to 2003, SISP developed the engineering model of 40mN Hall thruster, fulfilled the development of PPU and accomplished the integrated test of thruster and PPU. 
 In 2004, SISP accomplished long durability assessment test for Hall thruster, thruster accumulated working for 550 hours under vacuum conditions. 
 From 2005 to 2007&#65292;SISP accomplished development of relative modules for Xe propellant storage and supply unit, developed Hall electric propulsion demonstration system prototype, and realized integrated experiment for whole Hall electric propulsion 2system. 
 In 2008&#65292;SISP began to carry out technical assessment and systematical design of Hall electric propulsion system on technical test satellite. 

*ttp://erps.spacegrant.org/uploads/images/images/iepc_articledownload_1988-2007/2001index/7_1.pdf 
*ttp://erps.spacegrant.org/uploads/images/images/iepc_articledownload_1988-2007/2009index/IEPC-2009-054.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

Domestic maximum thrust of the Long March V rocket engines received acceptance
Domestic maximum thrust of the Long March V rocket engines received acceptance « Military of China, force comment.




developed by the CASC one hospital, six homes LOX/kerosene engine

Huashang &#8211; China Daily News (Reporter Wang Weiping) recently production from six hospitals in the China Aerospace 120-tonne liquid oxygen-kerosene engine &#8220;through the site of the National Defense Science and Industry Council acceptance. The big thrust engine will be the Chinese manned spaceflight, lunar exploration, the space laboratory as well as the implementation of the main driving force of deep space exploration missions and other projects.

The rocket engine thrust maximum

According to reports, China had launched the Shenzhou series of carrier rockets, the main engine thrust are 75 tons, with China the development of the aerospace industry, this thrust of the engine can not meet the demand for more far-reaching space exploration. 120-ton liquid oxygen-kerosene engine is the month engineering, aerospace six homes for the above-mentioned current situation, developed for the new generation carrier rocket series, non-toxic, non-polluting, high-performance, highly reliable power plant, the future exploration of space experiments room and even deep space exploration missions and other necessary power base, is currently China&#8217;s largest thrust rocket engine.

the engine developed to fill the blank in China staged combustion cycle engine technology, mastered the core technology, China has become the second country to master the high-pressure staged combustion cycle liquid oxygen kerosene engine technology after Russia, to achieve a open cycle liquid from the conventional toxic propellant propulsion technology, a huge leap in technology to the green non-toxic propellant closed cycle liquid propulsion. The future, it will replace the current conventionally-powered engine.

is a milestone in the history of China Aerospace Power

May 27 to 28 days, Huya Feng, Deputy Secretary of Defense Science and Industry Bureau led to six hospitals in the aerospace The organization conducted a 120-ton liquid oxygen-kerosene engine developed to project acceptance. From the National Defense Science and Industry Bureau, the Provincial National Defense Industry, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and its affiliated research institutes, and the Harbin Institute of Technology, Beihang University, NPU units, experts, reached unanimously by the acceptance of a final view.

the engine in September 2000 through the national project of development and technical support conditions, in October 2001 transferred to the beginning of the development phase into the sample stage in December 2005. As of September 2011, three engine acceptance and success as a symbol, the hospital had developed the dozens of 120-ton liquid oxygen kerosene engine, the cumulative test to more than 32,000 seconds, the stability of the state of the sample technology, to achieve the development goals approved by the state .

Huya Feng, deputy director of 120-ton liquid oxygen kerosene engine development success is a milestone in the development process of China&#8217;s space power.

It is understood that China&#8217;s new generation carrier rocket, Long March V &#8220;developed in Tianjin on the end of successful completion of the booster large-scale separation test, which marks the China&#8221; rocket &#8220;prototype development phase is the most important one of the large ground-based experiment was a complete success. The 120-ton liquid oxygen kerosene engine &#8220;is the&#8221; big &#8220;the main thrust of the rocket engine.

, however, soon will be China&#8217;s first manned space space rendezvous and docking, &#8220;divine nine&#8221; mission to launch the main thrust of the engine remains at 75 tons.

related reports:

Photo: Chinese Long March 3B rocket engine tail vents up to 8

new generation of large carrying Rocket Engine Test

120-ton rocket engine test the success of the first 600 seconds

new 120 tons of liquid oxygen kerosene rocket engine test successful

China generation of large launch vehicle engine thrust of 120 tons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

This is a good website to track any orbital launch. It gives breakdown by launches and by rocket type, by year etc.

Orbital Launches of 2012

2012 Launches to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Video of Shenzhou IX liftoff at BBC News*

Link (click "right arrow" on left edge of first picture): BBC News - China launches space mission with first woman astronaut

----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Shenzhou IX was tracked all the way into space past the fairing separation*

China tracked the launch all the way into space and past the fairing separation in the full video. I was impressed! This has implications for China's ability to track an ICBM.

Full video link: VIDEO: China launches Shenzhou-9 spacecraft - People's Daily Online


[Note: Thank you to Charles Koon for the full video link at People's Daily Online. Thank you to ChineseTiger1986 for being the first to mention the military dimension and ICBM implication.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Shenzhou IX launch, escape-tower ejection, and boosters jettison*





Shenzhou IX launch

----------

I've never seen video shots of the removal of the escape tower before. I do like the video coverage that CNTV provided.





_*Escape-Tower jettisoned.*_





_*Boosters jettisoned.*_

[Note: Thank you to Canadian Icehole for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Martian2 said:


> *Shenzhou IX was tracked all the way into space past the fairing separation*
> 
> China tracked the launch all the way into space and past the fairing separation in the full video. I was impressed! This has implications for China's ability to track an ICBM.
> 
> Full video link: VIDEO: China launches Shenzhou-9 spacecraft - People's Daily Online
> 
> 
> [Note: Thank you to Charles Koon for the full video link at People's Daily Online. Thank you to ChineseTiger1986 for being the first to mention the military dimension and ICBM implication.]



All great vids Martian2 and all the other guys involved. It is impressive indeed! Also inside of the cabin of the return module, everything remains so calm despite the immense speed that Shenzhou 9 is thrusting forward!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

How to build a rocket in a nutshell.

[video]http://news.cntv.cn/china/20120617/103380.shtml[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

SZ9 connected with Tiangong1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gpit

yangtomous said:


> ...




Damn! Its *so roomy*! Way beyond my expectation!


I thought theyd be crawling through LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

*Shenzhou-9 Has Docked With Tiangong-1 Space Lab*


China, being only the third country to launch its own manned mission into space, made history Monday with its first successful manned docking mission at 6:07 a.m. UTC (2:07 p.m. Beijing time), just two days after it sent 3 astronauts, including the first Chinese woman, into space aboard its Shenzhou-9 spacecraft.

Shenzhou-9 successfully docked with China&#8217;s inaugural orbiting space lab Tiangong-1, which has been in orbit since last year. China state television showed live shots of the craft linking up with the station&#8217;s &#8220;Heavenly Palace&#8221; module. The docking was fully automated, with computers in control of the entire event.

The three passengers &#8212; 33-year-old female Liu Yang, 46-year-old Commander Jing Haipeng, and 42-year-old flight engineer Liu Wang &#8212; had to wait for pressure to equalize inside both vessels before they could open the hatches, and then waited another two hours before entering the station. Liu Yang held back in the capsule in case of an emergency.

As the two men entered Tiangong-1 for the first time, images showed them waving into the camera and beginning to check onboard systems. After 20 minutes, Liu Yang followed suit and after all three were onboard together, they posed for a group wave for the camera.

This marked China&#8217;s fourth manned mission and follows last year&#8217;s successful unmanned Shenzhou-8 mission that rendezvoused and docked with Tiangong-1 on November 2, 2011, which has been accompanied by a whirlwind of national pride. While still early on in its space capabilities, this successful manned docking mission proves that China is on its way to becoming a space superpower, rivaling that of the US and Russia.

*China&#8217;s progress has been extremely remarkable, especially since it has only been 9 years since it put its first person, Yang Liwei, into space in 2003*.

During the current mission, a range of scientific experiments are planned, including a number of medical tests the taikonauts (China&#8217;s version of astronauts) will undertake to better understand the effects of weightlessness on the human body. The crew will also attempt a manned docking while aboard the station, where they will uncouple the vehicle from the lab, retreat to a safe distance and then attempt to manually dock with Tiangong-1.

During the 13-day visit to the lab, only two of the taikonauts will sleep aboard Tiangong-1, while the third sleeps on Shenzhou-9. Tiangong is equipped with exercise equipment to allow the team to maintain their health. The module also has a waste recycling facility, a medical station with health monitoring equipment, clothing for all crew, and fire extinguishers.

China is already thinking ahead as it discussed its Shenzhou-10 mission scheduled for some time next year. Tiangong-1 has been planned to remain in orbit for two years, and next year&#8217;s mission will likely be China&#8217;s last to the Tiangong-1 lab. The country plans to launch a permanently manned space lab later this decade.

The proposed 60+ ton station would be considerably smaller than the 400+ ton International Space Station operated jointly by the US, Russia, Europe, Canada and Japan, but will be much larger than the prototype lab that is currently in orbit.

Visit Graphics: Shenzhou-9 docks with Tiangong-1 - Xinhua | English.news.cn for news, photos and video of the current mission.



Source: redOrbit (Shenzhou-9 Has Docked With Tiangong-1 Space Lab - Space News - redOrbit)
Shenzhou-9 Has Docked With Tiangong-1 Space Lab - Space News - redOrbit

--------------

Video links for space docking:

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/video/2012-06/18/c_131660822.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

.
.
china-made components on the ISS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

Last week, Chinese astronauts docked two spacecraft together in orbit for the first, *and now skywatchers on the ground have captured the scene*.

Chinese spaceflyers Liu Yang, Jing Haipeng and Liu Wang launched June 16 on the Shenzhou 9 spacecraft. Two days later, on June 18, the astronauts (known as taikonauts), docked their vehicle at the robotic Tiangong 1 module, which had been in orbit since last autumn.

The two craft have been orbiting Earth together since, with the astronauts &#8212; including China's first female spaceflyer &#8212; living and working onboard. From the ground, the docked Chinese vehicles look much like many other satellites, appearing as a swift-moving pinpoint of light passing across the sky. 



Astrophotographer Stephen Mudge photographed Shenzhou 9 and Tiangong 1 moving roughly 250 miles (400 kilometers) above Brisbane, Australia on June 20. His long-exposure photo shows the docked spacecraft as a bright streak across the otherwise static sky seen in the early morning hours. [How to See China's Shenzhou 6 in Night Sky]



Skywatcher Stephen Mudge captured this photo of the Chinese Tiangong 1 and Shenzhou 9 spacecraft docked together over Brisbane, Australia June 20, 2012.
CREDIT: Stephen Mudge
View full size imageMudge had shot one of the Chinese spacecraft before. On March 31, before the Shenzhou 9 mission launched, the skywatcher caught a view of Tiangong 1 crossing overhead just five minutes apart from a pass of the International Space Station (ISS).

"The ISS went over first, followed five minutes later by China's Tiangong 1 station only a few degrees away from where the ISS had been," Mudge wrote in an email to SPACE.com.



The Chinese Tiangong 1 module flies over Brisbane, Austria five minutes after the flyover of the International Space Station in this photo taken March 31 by Stephen Mudge.
CREDIT: Stephen Mudge

View full size imageThe International Space Station is the $100 billion product of a collaboration between the United States, Russia, Europe, Japan and Canada. Tiangong 1 is much smaller, but it is the prototype module for China's goal of establishing a space station of its own by 2020.

The ISS is the brightest man-made object in the sky. In comparison, Tiangong 1 is clearly fainter in the photo. Nonetheless, both are plainly visible against a backdrop of trees and purple sky in Mudge's photo.

The Shenzhou 9 crew is scheduled to remain in orbit for a total of 13 days, meaning time is running out for skywatchers to catch a glimpse of the history-making mission.

To find out whether the Chinese spacecraft will be visible from your area, check out these three websites, which list suggested spotting times based on your zip code or city. The predictions should be accurate to within a few minutes, and would-be viewers would do well to check back often for updates:

&#8226;Chris Peat's Heavens Above
&#8226;NASA's SkyWatch
&#8226;Spaceweather.com
Another great resource is the website Real Time Satellite Tracking, which shows the variety of spacecraft that will be flying over any given region at any time.

Editor's note: If you snap amazing photos of China's Shenzhou 9 capsule or Tiangong 1 module in orbit that you'd like to be considered for use in a story or gallery, please send pictures and comments to SPACE.com managing editor Tariq Malik at tmalik@space.com.

Follow Clara Moskowitz on Twitter @ClaraMoskowitz or SPACE.com @Spacedotcom. We're also on Facebook & Google+. 


Skywatcher Photos Show Chinese Docked Spacecraft in Orbit | Space.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The next-gen rocket for the Moon Landing is named as CZ-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The new launch pad in Hainan under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The next-gen rocket for the Moon Landing is named as CZ-9.


 
looks like CZ-9 is the official name for super-heavy launcher

SASAC
*ttp://www.sasac.gov.cn/2011qyzr/2011htkj.pdf

google translate..
original
**ttp://www.chinaequip.gov.cn/2012-06/23/c_131670778.htm
*ttp://www.spacechina.com/n25/n144/n206/n216/c262359/content.html*



> *Of one thousand tons thrust rocket is expected two years after the first flight to meet the exploration of Mars*
> ???????? 2012-06-23 Source: China National Radio
> 
> According to Voice of China "news and newspapers Summary reports, China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology party committee secretary Liang Xiaohong said, of one thousand tons thrust carrier rockets are stepping up the development is expected two years after the first flight, while the carrying capacity of one hundred tons, active carrying rocket five or six times of heavy rocket into the argument.
> 
> After take-off thrust of 600 tons of the Long March 2F carrier rocket successfully Divine on the 9th into space, China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, party committee secretary Liang Xiaohong disclose rocket Long March 5, 1100 tons of thrust developed by China in the development of the production process and catching up with developed countries heavy rocket carrying capacity:
> 
> Liang Xiaohong: low orbit roughly ten tons of high-orbit is roughly five tons. Developed countries, its low orbit roughly 20 tons, and the high orbit roughly 10 tons, exactly twice as large than we. The low orbit of our 2014 first flight of the Long March 5 rocket can reach 25 tons, high-orbit can reach 13 tons. And proton number, energy, Ariane synchronized.
> 
> On this basis, the thrust of 3000 tons, heavy rocket more than 100 tons carrying capacity has also been demonstrated:
> 
> Liang Xiaohong: 8 m diameter core-level, 3 m 35 the diameter of the booster rocket From head to the first 15 meters diameter, big guy. 8 engine at the same time to promote the 3000 t take off, a very large rocket.
> 
> Heavy rocket is successfully developed to meet all the needs of the future of China's space activities:
> 
> Liang Xiaohong: Regardless of your deep space exploration or the moon or Mars exploration, I have to meet. Not only meet the needs of the domestic aerospace industry, is also able to meet all of the launch of the foreign needs. (Editor: Liang Jing snow)
> 
> Editor: Zhang Shuang





> *Aerospace 7103 Factory effort to build a heavy-duty carrier rocket engine wooden appearance
> Source: China Space News Day of.: 2012/06/18*
> Team card
> 
> China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation six homes in 7103 Factory 34 workshop process group is mainly responsible for the routine carrying liquid coal, model castings delivery task team total crew of 11, has been advanced team of six good team of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the plant level, as well as hospital level the honorary title of an exemplary team.
> 
> 11 members of this team, in addition to the three 60, all 80, is one such team to the "high-quality, low cost, high yield and efficient" production goal to promote the aerospace fluid power industry casting process and technology are rapidly developments. The unique spirit of this team are concise, as they personally designed the production of engine castings, stand firm and trustworthy.
> 
> Playing time: to challenge the fundamental strength
> 
> June 20, 2011, 7103 Factory 34 workshop for the technology group, is a memorable day.
> 
> That day, the exciting news came from the courtyard: six homes passed Group Company, a heavy launch vehicle engine program review. At the moment, the casting process members of the group as a whole have a long sigh of relief, successful project which is also full of a pay and sweat a day in December 2010, the head of the high-Huai Sheng received a UG model diagram from the courtyard the hope that he and his team can not affect the existing work under the premise, drawing on the engine manufacturing into the wood look like machines, to make early preparations for the follow-up to carry engine development work.
> 
> Expand a look, I suddenly was scary monster of several meters high, it can be said to build factories so far, we have not done such a great project to have to make two complex we are not afraid of the most important is that it is beyond the our processing capacity, which was a huge challenge. "
> 
> The brain is rapid rotation, apart from emergency to a group of technology "big get" - call Wang Hai, the national super technician. Frantically rushed to Hai facing the drawings was silent for a moment, and two in the front line has 20 years of work experience, veteran, well aware of the exploration to undertake this work is to cross the river by feeling the stones, the process is inevitably difficult and tortuous. The results also full of uncertainty. Hai payable to the statement: "As long as the courtyard there is a need, factory support, technical details to do the overall coordination to run, hard to have to do!" Sure enough, his thoughts and Huai Sheng own thinking. They so no idea the problem back to a process group.
> 
> 34 workshop as 7103 plants the only foundry in recent years to produce rapid rise in assignments, and then free up the manpower to do such a huge project, so this workshop have been restricting production capacity due to lack of staff even more stretched. " .
> 
> When they took the drawings, his face filled with private access "military order" will give a workshop to bring more heavy tasks whereabouts of apology expressions Workshop Director Yang Huanqing report, Yang Huanqing immediate support: "Our shop people, is the need for such good challenge, and the courage to bear the self-confidence and boldness - "He changed the subject, enthusiasm alone is not enough, we want to test it as a test of our basic work to do done pretty!"
> 
> Yang Huanqing of fear is not without reason, in addition to this UG diagram, they even a drawing, there is no similar experience in the past, technical reserves are very limited. This enormous project, we must first split the "anatomical" drawings of the parts, engines of various types of pipe are angled, not enough raw materials, design drawings can not be converted to production, then, do not have the wood material the strength of the metal material, to ensure the safe use of the connection is difficult to solve using ordinary adhesive. The spate of problems so that early deadlock.
> 
> Hai, with rich wood mold development experts with experience as a prototype developed by the project technical director, to lead this 80 young technology research team. Initiated by the impact.
> 
> Tao go Yunfei, winter to spring, time flies. Problems on the production capacity of the technical difficulties we are not afraid, really a headache, in March 2011 during the days of the processing engine nozzle, seeing the delivery date approaching day by day, we all ready, but the processing of parking spaces Teng out kept coordinate kept waiting, and even torture I kind of regret taking the task. "recall the original, high Wye wins still deep emotion.
> 
> Throughout the prototype development process, in addition to the nozzle, all other parts are casting workshop to design, manufacture, assembly, because the nozzle is too great, the overall curvature of manual operation is simply no way to control, you must first machine lathe on the first grinding out polished by hand in order to continue.
> 
> But they encountered a small part of the many problems later to rough statistics, throughout the prototype development process, design decomposition of 58 bends, the use of 20 cubic meters of wood, design and manufacture of various parts one thousand, the day officially assembled prototype, these parts are covered with a full three large trucks.
> 
> During the president Tan Yonghua came to the assembly site, our work is certainly the next day, many experts its Kuiran great momentum shocked, were full of praise. "GAO Huai Sheng smiled," in 2012 the focus of our work or return to nature, back to the basics, but this time from the process point of view of the task is completed, we have a clear conscience, even if the role played by only a little, Zaikuzailei value! "
> 
> Playing information: based on technology Heights
> 
> Not for the constraints of the traditional model, not for the limitations of conventional vision, not the fetters of existing experience, this is the best platform for innovation in the technology group for every member. New group of young people, our ideas are not hard-irrigation technology, allow them to work immediately, but to encourage breakthrough thinking caps, concerned about the cutting-edge theory and the experience gained from practice, to seek consensus from the exchange and to foster a new, forward-looking way of thinking, so as to achieve inner mutual recognition, and behavior influence each other a good atmosphere. "high Huai Sheng confident that the workshop this new way of management education.
> 
> In addition to the conventional carriage, liquid coal, models casting delivery task 34 workshop also bears the load characteristics of the engine simulation of the production tasks. The general requirements in accordance with a particular model of carrier rockets, the old product engine load characteristics of the test and control loop simulation. Components of the small number of old products, unable to meet the delivery task group from the process to achieve the degree of difficulty, the processing cost point of view considered to determine the main casting process, manufacturing load characteristics of the engine simulation program.
> 
> After repeated communication workshop leadership and technology group, the final decision to take a leading role by just attended one year of the young man Ji Yanqing, composed of a casting technology backbone constituted entirely by the 80 after tackling team. "We did not worry about whether to complete the task, backward technology and equipment, scarcity of resources is not hindered, because the critical moment, there is always help and support of leading chefs, we are steadfast in our work, all difficulties will be solved." This is the Ji Yanqing this emerging technology backbone on behalf of process group points to the aspirations of young people. This to be delivered 80% of the total task of casting the load characteristics of the engine simulation, casting it is necessary to guarantee the appearance but also to ensure the center of mass unchanged, on the basis of ensuring the existing workload, but also reduce costs and improve efficiency, work One can imagine the great difficulty. Solid technical foundation for the rich discipline theory of practical experience coupled with continuous temper, this youthful team gradually emit bright light: the successful completion of the delivery of eight sets of engine goals. (Sunding Ling FAN Li Su Zhangyan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

Shen Zhou9 is back now, you can see the live
????_????_???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*We have a HOME in space!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

shuttler said:


> *We have a HOME in space!*



Yes and its called EARTH. Save it.


----------



## WS-10 Engine

BlueDot_in_Space said:


> Yes and its called EARTH. Save it.



Nope.

We have sent a man into space.
We have done a spacewalk(EVA).
We have a space lab in orbit.
We have done rendezvous & docking (both automatic and manual).

Now suck it up and deal with it.
I know it hurts that bruised Indian ego.
Live with the shock kid.

We have a HOME in space!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

China's 1st Manned Space Docking Mission a Big Step, Experts Say
By Leonard David
updated 6/14/2012

China's next high point in human space travel centers on a launch this weekend, with the planned Saturday liftoff (June 16) marking a major milestone for the country's space ambitions, according to state media reports and outside analysts.

The three-person crew that will launch on China's upcoming Shenzhou 9 docking mission is making final preparations to ride a Long March 2F rocket into orbit from China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the country's northwest region.

The astronauts will be China's first space crew ever to make a piloted rendezvous and docking with the country's Tiangong 1 space laboratory currently in orbit. It will also mark the first flight of a female Chinese astronaut, according to media reports.

Mission launch officials successfully completed a dress rehearsal for the liftoff Tuesday (June 12), and has entered the final phase of prelaunch preparations, the state news agency Xinhua reported.

Tiangong launched into space in last September. In November, an unpiloted Shenzhou 8 spacecraft successfully conducted rendezvous and docking operations with the space lab in an unmanned demonstration.

According to Chinese media reports and several watchdog websites monitoring the China's space program, the Shenzhou 9 liftoff is to occur on June 16 and may likely carry 32 year-old female astronaut (taikonaut) Air Force Captain Wang Yaping, with two other crewmates. Another Chinese Air Force member, Liu Yang, is also in the running to become China's first female spaceflyer. 

*Slow but steady*

China's Tiangong 1 space lab module is a relatively humble orbital abode. It is about the size of a bus and weighs 8.5 metric tons, compared with the International Space Station (ISS), which weighs about 400 metric tons, notes space policy analyst Marcia Smith, founder and editor of SpacePolicyOnline.com.

"Even though Tiangong 1 is very modest compared to ISS, and even to the first Soviet and U.S. space stations, it is nonetheless a starting point for long-term Chinese expeditions in Earth orbit," Smith told SPACE.com. "*If all goes well, it is a feather in their cap*." 

Smith said that China is taking the slow-and-steady approach to its space program.

"*They do things when they are ready to do them, not on the 'fits and starts' model of the U.S. program. * I think &#8230; hope &#8230; believe the tortoise will not catch up with the hare, but perhaps we could learn a lesson from their strategy. Pick a long- term program and stick with it," Smith said.
SPACE.com contacted other China space program analysts, each offering their own perspective regarding the upcoming space venture by China.

Half of heaven

"*To me, the launch signifies Chinese commitment to incrementally achieving the three-step program they laid out in the 1990s &#8212; a patience that will serve them well in the long run*," said Joan Johnson-Freese, professor of National Security Affairs at the Naval War College in Newport, R. I.

"This particular mission isn't a big deal in technical terms," Johnson-Freese told SPACE.com. "They have already demonstrated the docking technology."

And what about that female space traveler onboard Shenzhou 9?

"Sending a woman likely serves the purpose of garnering international media attention more than anything else," Johnson-Freese said, "and domestically pleasing half the population of a country of 1.3 billion &#8230; and where Mao said women 'hold up half of heaven.'"

*Another step in the long march*

"It's a big deal," said Dean Cheng, The Heritage Foundation's research fellow on Chinese political and security affairs. China's 2011 space white paper laid out a list of main program objectives such as a space station by 2020 and initial manned moon shot studies.

"*All of these rely on the ability to conduct docking, and require experience in microgravity,*" Cheng said in an interview.

Cheng said that after Shenzhou 8, the Chinese have demonstrated a basic, unmanned docking capability. But they must do it with people if they're going to use Tiangong 1, deploy a Tiangong 2, much less a space station, or go to the moon. [ *Giant Leaps in Human Spaceflight* ]

"Of course, this is only China's fourth crewed mission, so it's also another step in the long march, so to speak, to the stars for the Chinese," Cheng said.

"This is occurring in the context of a troubled Chinese leadership transition," Cheng also noted. "Therefore, any trouble with the mission is likely to have bad consequences for the Chinese leadership, as it might be seen as emblematic of poor leadership, poor stewardship of the nation's vital resources, and raise questions about the legitimacy of the incoming leaders."

*Difficult and dangerous work*

According to a new background brief on China's space efforts, Gregory Kulacki, senior analyst and China project manager of the Union of Concerned Scientists' Global Security Program, the upcoming mission is an intermediate step in a 30-year Chinese blueprint to construct a national space station.

China is following the long-term plan it began two decades ago to build a Chinese space station that will be approximately the same size as the first U.S. space station, Skylab, which circled the Earth back in the 1970s, Kulacki said.

"This plan emerged from a contentious internal debate that began in March 1986 and engaged hundreds of Chinese experts in many fields, as well as the leadership of numerous Chinese institutions," Kulacki said.

Furthermore, it will be another decade before China completes its space station, Kulacki said. "A lot of difficult and dangerous work remains to be done. *The leadership of China's space program does not appear to be in a hurry and is not rushing to beat the United States to the moon or anywhere else."*

China's 1st Manned Space Docking Mission a Big Step, Experts Say - Technology & science - Space - Space.com - msnbc.com

Leonard David has been reporting on the space industry for more than five decades. He is a winner of last year's National Space Club Press Award and a past editor-in-chief of the National Space Society's Ad Astra and Space World magazines. He has written for SPACE.com since 1999.


----------



## shuttler

*Tiangong-1 Space Station Module's First Visitor

Shenzhou-8 undergoes testing in preparation for carrying out an unpiloted rendezvous and docking mission to the Tiangong-1platform.*






Credit: China National Space Administration
.
*Chinese Spacewalks*

An artist's illustration of Chinese astronauts spacewalking outside their Shenzhou spacecraft. Future Shenzhou missions will feature spacewalks ahead of orbital rendezvous and docking demonstrations.




Credit: China National Space Administration
.
.
.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The next-gen rocket for the Moon Landing is named as CZ-9.


.

*The rest of the majestic Chang Zheng &#38271;&#24449; (Long March) Rocket Family*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's space launch schedule from 2012 to 2028*

I saw a Chinese Mars flight in a few years on NASA Spaceflight. I think China will use their own heavy-lift rocket.

Venus in 2015. Mars in 2016. See tentative launch schedule below.

Chinese launch schedule

China launches in 2012

01 - January 9 (0317:09.979UTC) - CZ-4B (Y26) - TSLC, LC9 - ZY-3 Ziyuan-3; VesselSat-2
02 - January 13 (0056:04.326UTC) - CZ-3A (Y22) - XSLC, LC3 - FY-2F Fengyun-2F
03 - February 24 (1612:04.289UTC) - CZ-3C (Y6) - XSLC, LC2 - Compass-G5
04 - March 31 (1027:04.438UTC) - CZ-3B/E (Y22) - XSLC, LC2 - Apstar-7
05 - April 29 (2050:03.968UTC) - CZ-3B/E (Y14) - XSLC, LC2 - Compass-M3; Compass-M4
06 - May 6 (0710:04.736UTC) - CZ-2D (Y17) - JSLC, 603 - TH-1B Tianhui-1B
07 - May 10 (0706:04.493UTC) - CZ-4B (Y12) - TSLC, LC9 - YG-14 Yaogan Weixing-14; TT-1 Tiantuo-1
08 - May 26 (1556:04.241UTC) - CZ-3B/E (Y17) - XSLC, LC2 - ZX-2A Zhongxing-2A
09 - May 29 (0731:05.187UTC) - CZ-4C (Y10) - TSLC, LC9 - YG-15 Yaogan Weixing-15
10 - June 16 (1037:24.558UTC) - CZ-2F/G (Y9) - JSLC, 921 - SZ-9 Shenzhou-9


China launch schedule

2012

July - CZ-4C (Y9) - JSLC, 603 - YG-16 Yaogan Weixing-16A/B/C
July - CZ-3C - XSLC, LC2 - TL-1C Tianlian-1C
August - CZ-3B/E (Y15?) - XSLC, LC2 - Compass-M2; Compass-M5
September 30 or first days of October - CZ-2D - JSLC, 603 - VRSS-1 (Venezuela Remote Sensing Satellite-1) 'Francisco Miranda'
October - CZ-3C - XSLC, LC2 - Compass-G6 (G2R)
November - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - CBERS-3
December - CZ-2C - TSLC, LC9 - HJ-1C Huanjing-1C
December - CZ-3B/E - XSLC, LC2 - ZX-12 Zhongxing-12 (Chinasat-12)
Second half - CZ-2D - JSLC, 603 - Gokturk-2 (or 2013)
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, 603 - SJ-9 Shijian 9A/B; FN-1 Fengniao-1A/B
?? - CZ-2C - JSLC, 603 - SJ-11 Shijian 11-05 (11-04R)
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - SJ-6 Shijian-6 Group 5

The following satellites will possibly be launched as piggyback payloads

?? - ?? - ?? - Beijing-2
?? - ?? - ?? - Jishu Shiyan-1 (NewTec-1)
?? - ?? - ?? - XY-1 Xinyan-1

2013

December 20 - CZ-3B/E - XSLC, LC2 - Túpac Katari 'TKSat-1' (Bolivia)
Early - CZ-4C - TSLC, LC9 - FY-3C Fengyun-3C (or December 2012)
Second quarter - CZ-3B/E - XSLC, LC2 - ZX-11 Zhongxing-11 (Chinasat-11)
Second quarter - CZ-3B/E - XSLC, LC2 - ZX-M Zhongxing-M (Chinasat-M)
Third quarter - CZ-3B/E - XSLC, LC2 - LaosSat-1
?? - CZ-7 - JSLC, 921 - TG-2 Tiangong-2
?? - CZ-2F/G - JSLC, 921 - SZ-10 Shenzhou-10 (or end 2012)
?? - CZ-2F - JSLC, 921 - SZ-11 Shenzhou-11
?? - CZ-2F - JSLC, 921 - SZ-12 Shenzhou-12
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, 631 - Shiyan Weixing-5; Chuangxin-4
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, 631 - civilian high-resolution remote sensing satellite
?? - CZ-3B/E - XSLC, LC2 - ZX-9A Zhongxing-9A (Chinasat-9A)
?? - CZ-3B - XSLC, LC2 - Chang'e-3 (Moon lander/rover)
?? - CZ-3B - XSLC, LC2 - Communications Satellite
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - HY-2B Haiyang-2B (or 2014)
?? - ?? - ?? - Pakistani remote sensing satellite (RSSS)
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-17 YaoGan Weixing-17
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-18 YaoGan Weixing-18
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-19 YaoGan Weixing-19
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-20 YaoGan Weixing-20
?? - ?? - ?? - HY-3A Haiyang-3A
?? - ?? - ?? - FAST (FAST-D and FAST-T: Formation for Atmospheric Science and Technology)
?? - CZ-6 - ?? - ??

2014

August - ?? - TSLC - CBERS-4
First quarter - CZ-3B/E - XSLC - Belarus Sat-1
Second half - CZ-3B - XSLC - Barcelona Moon Team
?? - CZ-3A - XSLC, LC3 - FY-2G Fengyun-2G
?? - CZ-3B/E - XSLC - ZX-5 Zhongxing-5 (Chinasat-5)
?? - CZ-3B/E - XSLC - TurkmenistanSat
?? - CZ-3B - XSLC - NigComSat-2
?? - CZ-3B - XSLC - Chang'e-4 (Moon lander/rover)
?? - CZ-5 - WSLC - ??
?? - CZ-7 - WSLC - ??
?? - CZ-?? - ?? - CFOSAT (China-France Oceanography SATellite)
?? - ?? - ?? - Scientific Experimental Satellite for Global Carbon Dioxide Monitoring
?? - CZ-2C(?) - ?? - CSES-1 Earthquake electromagnetism monitor satellite
?? - ?? - ?? - Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope 'HXMT'

2015

June - ?? - ?? - Venus probe
December - CZ-4B - TSLC - FY-3D Fengyun-3D (Batch 2)
?? - CZ-2C - JSLC - SJ-10 Shijian-10
?? - ?? - ?? - FY-3 Fengyun-3 RM-1
?? - ?? - ?? - Kuafu-A
?? - ?? - ?? - Kuafu-B (1)
?? - ?? - ?? - Kuafu-B (2)
?? - ?? - ?? - Dark Matter Satellite
NET - ?? - ?? - VeneSat-2
NET - CZ-3B/E - XSLC - NigComSat-3
NET - CZ-3B/E - XSLC - SupremeSAT
?? - CZ-3B/E - XSLC, LC2 - LaosSat-1

2016

January / April - ?? - ?? - Mars probe
?? - CZ-7 - JSLC - TG-3 Tiangong-3 (or 2015)
?? - CZ-3A - XSLC - FY-2H Fengyun-2H
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - FY-4A Fengyun-4A
?? - ?? - TSLC - CBERS-4B
?? - ?? - ?? - Quantum Science Satellite

2017

NET - ?? - TSLC - CBERS-SAR 1
?? - CZ-5 - WSLC - Chang'e-5 (Sample return)
?? - ?? - ?? - HY-3B Haiyang-3B
?? - ?? - TSLC - FY-3E Fengyun-3E (Batch 2)
?? - ?? - ?? - FY-4B Fengyun-4B
?? - ?? - ?? - Asteroid rendezvous and touchdown

2017 / 2020

?? - CZ-5 - WSLC - Chang'e-6 (Sample return)

2018

?? - ?? - TSLC - CBERS-SAR 1
?? - ?? - ?? - Deep Space Solar Observatory

2019

?? - ?? - TSLC - FY-3F Fengyun-3F (Batch 2)
?? - ?? - ?? - FY-3 Fengyun-3 RM-2

2020

September - ?? - TSLC - CBERS-6
?? - ?? - CZ-5 - Space Station Core Module
?? - ?? - CZ-5 - Space Station Laboratory
?? - ?? - ?? - FY-4C Fengyun-4C (or 2019)
NET - ?? - ?? - Recoverable Moon Probes

2021

?? - ?? - TSLC - FY-3G Fengyun-3G (Batch 2)
?? - ?? - ?? - Venus Global Sensing Probe

2022

?? - ?? - ?? - HY-3C Haiyang-3C
?? - ?? - ?? - Mars Rover

2023

?? - ?? - ?? - Polar Orbiter Solar Probe

2024

?? - ?? - ?? - Asteroid Sample Return Mission

2025

Proposed Moon Landing
?? - ?? - ?? - Jupiter Orbiter

2027

?? - ?? - ?? - FY-4E Fengyun-4E

2028

?? - ?? - ?? - Mars Sample Return

[Note: Thank you to Satori.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

this is *mr. E* space robotic arm developed way back..

*Last updated at: (Beijing Time) Thursday, December 05, 2002
Chinese Space Robot Seeks Employment on ISS*
*ttp://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200212/05/eng20021205_107989.shtml










harbin institute rover concepts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

First Look: China

*First Look: Chinas Big New Rockets*
By Craig Covault
July 18th, 2012





Images illustrate the diversity of activity under Chinas heavy lift rocket program. Top graphic depicts a Long March 5 mission with liquid booster and satellite separation. Chart highlights Long March 5 and Long March 9 vehicles, while a Long March 5 propellant tank is at right. Image Credit: CALT

Images from Chinas new heavy rocket development program show spotless production facilities with advanced tooling to build Chinas new Long March 5/CZ-5 heavy rocket, along with even more advanced launchers to come.

In addition to CZ-5 hardware development, China is completing design studies on two 11 million lb. thrust Long March 9 maximum heavy lift rocket configurations. If approved for final development, one of the designs would emerge for flight in 2020-2025 with the capability to launch Chinese astronauts to the surface of the Moon.

The concepts mean that China is designing a Super Saturn V rocket, says Charles P. Vick, a highly experienced analyst with GlobalSecurity.Org.





The two options for Chinas Super Saturn V rocket are the favored Option A oxygen/kerosene version at left and less favored oxygen/hydrogen Option B with solid rocket boosters on the right. Image Credit: CALT

The Long March 5 and other future planned vehicles are shown here in context with each other for the first time in a major news article.

Images of the construction underway at Chinas new Wenchang Satellite Launch Center on Hainan island are also shown as the site is readied to fire Long March 5s into space by 2014.

Currently, six Long March 5 vehicle configurations are planned for different missions, with a maximum payload capacity of 55,000 lbs. to LEO and nearly 31,000 lbs. to geostationary transfer orbits. This makes it more powerful than a Delta IV Heavy, depending upon the mission configuration.





Long March 5 stage is welded in modern assembly rig. Photo Credit: CALT

Details emerging from largely secret Chinese rocket projects point up the importance of the Long March 5 to future far more powerful Chinese rockets.

Whether the timing of Chinas Long March 9 development is a deliberate challenge to the U. S. is unknown. But while neither China nor the U. S. professes to be in a new space race, they may well already be in one.

The most powerful version of the new U. S. Space Launch System (SLS) rocket currently under development is scheduled to be ready for flight at the same time as the CZ-9 to carry NASA astronauts beyond Earth orbit to the Moon, Lagrangian points, asteroids and eventually Mars.





Modern jig for Long March 5 welding and assembly is comparable with western manufacturing hardware. Photo Credit: CALT

The new Long March 9 details were revealed by Liang Xiaohong, the Communist Party Chief at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), Chinas largest rocket contractor. Vick at Global Security did an extensive review of Liangs revelations.

Liang outlined several new Long March versions, virtually all of them testing elements that would eventually find their way into the Long March 9 that has 4 million lb. more of liftoff thrust than the 7.5 million lb. thrust NASA Saturn V. Forty-three years ago this week a Saturn V propelled the Apollo 11 astronauts to the first manned landing on the Moon on July 20, 1969.

The Long March 5 appears positioned in the development flow to function like the U. S. Saturn 1B rockets did in relation to the Saturn V in Apollo. That role was to use a powerful, but smaller launch vehicle to launch key elements of the program like the Apollo Command/Service modules and Lunar Modules for test in Earth orbit.

There is one major difference with the Long March 5 however. It is powerful enough to launch a Shenzhou manned spacecraft on a lunar orbit flight, a mission the Saturn 1Bs could not duplicate.





Larger view of new Long March fleet chart shows medium class Long March 7 at center with smaller but upgraded vehicles to the left and a whole new range of Chinese heavy lift options to the right. The Long March 5 alone has 6 configurations. Image Credit: CALT

For the massive Long March 9, the Chinese have both an Option A oxygen/kerosene powered launcher and an Option B oxygen/hydrogen rocket. The detailed specifications for both rocket concepts are at the bottom of this article.

Option A appears to be the preferred of the two options because its first stage uses liquid propellant strap on boosters, compared with Option B that combines an oxygen/hydrogen core with solid rocket boosters, an area where China lacks experience.

The Option A concept would stand 321 ft. tall and have a design payload to low Earth orbit of 130 metric tons (286,601 lb.) exactly the same as the largest of two SLS versions.





Hainan Island launch pad for Long March 5 is well under way toward being ready for its first launch in 2014. Photo Credit: CALT

As part of an oxygen/kerosene Long March 9 project, China has already started development of a large new oxygen/kerosene rocket engine called the YF-650 that stems directly from the Long March 5 in advanced production.

The YF-100, oxygen/kerosene engine with 120 metric tons of thrust for the new Long March-5 debuting in 2014 forms the technical basis for 330 metric tons thrust YF-330 single thrust chamber engine, said Vick.

It in turn is being combined with a second identical thrust chamber engine to create the YF-650 engine with 650 metric tons thrust, he said.





This is similar to the Russian Energomash RD-180 design used on the Russian Zenit. The same engine was essentially cut in half to power the Atlas V.

The Chinese will combine several of them to achieve 5,200 metric tons of liftoff thrust. That equates to an 11.46 million lb. thrust Super Saturn V class rocket, said Vick.

Data on the Option A and Option B Chinese Super Saturn Vs compiled by Vick from Chinese sources is presented in chart form below.

(Click to see chart: First Look: China)





Hainan Island launch pads for the Long March 5 and smaller Long March 7 rockets are visible in this overhead shot. There are separate Vehicle Assembly Buildings for each launch pad. Photo Credit: China Space Blog / Bing

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xuxu1457

XICHANG, July 25 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched the Tianlian I-03 satellite on Wednesday from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province, completing the country's first data relay satellite network system.

The satellite was launched on a Long March-3C carrier rocket at 11:43 p.m. Beijing Time, according to sources with the center.

Developed by the China Academy of Space Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the satellite will join its two predecessors to realize global network operation after in-orbit validation and system coordination procedures are carried out.

The first data relay satellite, the Tianlian I-01, was launched in April 2008, and the second was launched in July 2011.

The third satellite is expected to improve the network's coverage in providing measurement and control services for China's manned spacecraft as well as the planned construction of future space labs and space stations, according to the center.

The network will also offer data relay services for the country's medium- and low-Earth orbits as well as measurement and control support for spacecraft launches.

The two-satellite network had previously played a key role in assisting in two space docking missions -- an automated one between the Tiangong-1 lab module and the Shenzhou-8 spacecraft in late 2011, and a manual docking between Tiangong-1 and Shenzhou-9 in June.

Wednesday's launch marked the 166th mission of China's Long March series of rockets. 




China launches 3rd satellite in its global data relay network - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

dfh-4




dfh-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Great job guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oct605032048

tested twice before, stored for 3 years, transported from thousand miles away and yes it still works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

homing28 said:


>


*New rocket engine tests successful*
New rocket engine tests successful - Globaltimes.cn
TV footage from China Central Television shows the igniting of China's new liquid oxygen (LOX) and kerosene engine in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi Province on Sunday. The new engine is made for China's new generation carrier rocket, the Long March 5. Photo: CFP

China successfully conducted tests on its new 120-ton-thrust liquid oxygen (LOX) and kerosene engine on Sunday for its new generation carrier rocket, the Long March 5, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The test was conducted in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

The engine was tested to 20,000 revolutions per minute and a high temperature test of 3,000 C that lasted 200 seconds, China Central Television reported.

The high-performance engine is non-toxic, pollution-free and highly reliable.

The engine is much more powerful than the 75-ton-thrust engines of the launch vehicles used to launch the Shenzhou spacecraft.

It also makes China the second country in the world, after Russia, to grasp the core technologies for an LOX/kerosene high-pressure staged combustion cycle rocket engine.

The large-thrust carrier rocket under development, the Long March 5, is expected to make its maiden voyage in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*Lunar Mission Expected Next Year For China--The rover with a nuclear-powered battery*
Lunar Mission Targeted By China In 2013 - Space News - redOrbit





China is growing up its space industry quickly, as the country&#8217;s state-run media outlets announced today that the country is setting its eyes on the Moon again by next year.

China News Service said the Chang&#8217;e 3 mission would be launching in 2013, helping to carry out surveys on the surface of the moon.

Ouyang Ziyuan, chief scientist of China&#8217;s lunar exploration program, said that the Chang&#8217;e 3 mission includes a lander and rover that will carry out exploration activities for the first time in world history.

*The rover will also be carrying a nuclear-powered battery that will help it last throughout the cold lunar nights. China media reported that this battery could last for up to 30 years. During the night time, the rover will go into &#8220;hibernating,&#8221; but when the sun rises the solar energy will &#8220;wake&#8221; the lander and the rover.*

The country launched its first moon orbiter, the Chang&#8217;e 1, back in 2007, which took images of the surface and analyzed the distribution of elements.

Xinhua news agency reported that Chang&#8217;e 3 will hover about 13 feet above the lunar surface, then the engine will cut out, and it will drop to the surface.

The lunar rover will carry a &#8220;radar&#8221; with it, and while its operating it can scan several hundred feet under the surface, according to Xinhua.

China&#8217;s space agency has kept busy in the last decade, including laying the groundwork for the country&#8217;s very own space station.

Xinhua reported on Sunday that a next-generation engine with a 120-ton-thrust using liquid oxygen (LOX) and kerosene was successfully tested.

This engine will enable the Long March 5 carrier rocket to place a 25-ton payload into near-Earth orbit, or place a 14-ton payload in geostationary orbit.

Sunday&#8217;s tests included seeing how the engine would respond to rotational speeds of nearly 20,000 revolutions per minute, and temperatures of 5,432 degrees Fahrenheit.

Luan Xiting, deputy head of the institute, told Xinhua that the new engine&#8217;s thrust will enable the country to assemble the space station, and would also help the third stage of the lunar exploration program, which includes Chang&#8217;e 5. This phase of the lunar explorer program will see that Change&#8217;5 returns about 5 pounds of soil back to the Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CZ&#65288;Long-March&#65289;-11 project initiated&#12290;


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese firm to send Spanish rover to moon in 2014*
Chinese firm to send Spanish rover to moon in 2014 | China's Great Science and Technology
http://www.chinatechgadget.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/lm-rocket-300x209.jpg


2012-08-18 &#8212; China Great Wall Industry Corporation will send a Spanish rover to the moon in June 2014, according to the Galactic Suite company which heads the &#8220;Barcelona Moon Team&#8221; that is competing in the Google Lunar X Prize contest to the moon.

The rover will be launched by a Long March 2C/CTS-2 rocket from China&#8217;s Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

The Barcelona Moon Team is the only team based in Spain to take part in the Google Lunar X Prize, which challenges participants to create a robot that can move over the lunar surface and send live images back to Earth before December 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

*China To Build Space Hard X-Ray Telescope*
China To Build Space Hard X-Ray Telescope | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-08-25 &#8212; China is preparing to launch its first space telescope between 2014 and 2016, a top Chinese astronomer, Su Dingqiang (&#33487;&#23450;&#24378, has stated.

Su made the announcement on Wednesday at the inaugural ceremony of the 28th general assembly of the International Astronomical Union. Su said at the Beijing conference that the hard X-ray telescope will be used to study black holes.

Su, a former president of the Chinese Astronomical Society who is now attached to the Chinese Academy of Sciences, next declared that China will develop a satellite designated as the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) to detect high energy electrons as well as another telescope to study the solar magnetic field.

Also on the cards is a joint Sino-French space mission to probe gamma-ray bursts (grb).

In another development, Su announced that Chinese scientists are planning to establish an Antarctic astronomical observatory.

Finally, a Chinese firm will fly a Spanish rover to the moon in June 2014.

The Spanish rover, which belongs to the Barcelona Moon team and is competing for the Google Lunar X Prize contest to the moon, will be launched by a Long March 2C/CTS-2 rocket from China&#8217;s Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Physicists Foretell Quantum Internet With Entangled Photon Router*

By Cade Metz

08.10.12

When we make the move to quantum computers, we&#8217;ll need a quantum internet. And that&#8217;s why a team of researchers at Tsinghua University in China have built what they call the world&#8217;s first quantum router.

Often called the holy grail of the tech world, a quantum computer uses the seemingly magical principles of quantum mechanics to achieve speeds well beyond today&#8217;s machines. At the moment, these counterintuitive contraptions are little more than lab experiments, but eventually, they&#8217;ll instantly handle calculations that would take years on today&#8217;s machines.

The trick is that whereas the bits of a classical computer can only hold one value at any given time, a quantum bit &#8212; or qubit &#8212; can hold multiple simultaneous values, thanks to the superposition principle of quantum mechanics.

But if we build a world of quantum computers, we&#8217;ll also need a way of transporting quantum data &#8212; the multiple values so delicately held in those qubits &#8212; from machine to machine. Led by post doctoral researcher *Xiuying Chang*, the Tsinghua University team seeks to provide such transportation, and though their work is still largely theoretical, they&#8217;ve taken an important step in the right direction.

&#8220;Their router isn&#8217;t practical right now,&#8221; says Ari Dyckovsky, a researcher with National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) who specializes in quantum entanglement, &#8220;but it adds another reason that people should keep researching in this area.&#8221;

Yes, there are already ways of moving quantum data between two places. Thanks to quantum entanglement &#8212; another mind-bending principle of quantum mechanics &#8212; you can move data between two quantum systems without a physical connection between them. And you can send quantum data across a single fiber-optic cable using individual photons.

But for a true quantum internet, you need a way of routing quantum data between disparate networks &#8212; i.e., from one fiber-optic cable to another &#8212; and at the moment, that&#8217;s not completely possible. The problem is that if you look at a qubit, it&#8217;s no longer a qubit.

In a classic computer, a transistor stores a single &#8220;bit&#8221; of information. If the transistor is &#8220;on,&#8221; for instance, it holds a &#8220;1.&#8221; If it&#8217;s &#8220;off,&#8221; it holds a &#8220;0.&#8221; But with quantum computer, information is represented by a system that can an exist in two states at the same time. Thanks to the superposition principle, such a qubit can store a &#8220;0&#8243; and &#8220;1&#8243; simultaneously. But if you try to read those values, the qubit &#8220;decoheres.&#8221; It turns into a classical bit capable of storing only one value. To build a viable quantum computer, researchers must work around this problem &#8212; and they must solve similar problems in building a quantum internet.

The internet is all about routing data between disparate networks. A router uses a &#8220;control signal&#8221; to route a &#8220;data signal&#8221; from network to network. The trouble with a quantum router is that if you read the control signal, you break it. But in a paper recently published to the net, Xiuying Chang and her team describe an experiment in which they build a quantum router &#8212; complete with a quantum control signal &#8212; using two entangled photons.

&#8220;This leads to more freedom to control the route of quantum data,&#8221; Luming Duan, who worked on the paper, tells Wired, &#8220;and I believe it is a useful device for future quantum internet.&#8221;

As described by Technology Review, the team begins the experiment with a photon that exists in two quantum states at the same time: both a horizontal and a vertical polarization. Then they convert this single photon into two entangled protons &#8212; which means they&#8217;re linked together even though they&#8217;re physically separate &#8212; and both of these are also in a superposition of two quantum states. One photon serves as the control signal, and it routes the other photon &#8212; the data signal.

The rub is that the method isn&#8217;t suited to large-scale quantum routing. You can&#8217;t expand it beyond the photons. &#8220;It is a nice check that coherence is maintained while converting between polarization and path entanglement, which will be an important operation for a large-scale quantum network,&#8221; says Steven Olmschenk, an assistant professor of physics and astronomy at Denison University. &#8220;But as the authors are careful to point out, the implementation that they have demonstrated cannot be scaled up, and is missing some of the key &#8212; and hard &#8212; features that will be necessary in a more general implementation.&#8221;

In other words, the experiment only transmits one qubit at a time &#8212; and the quantum internet needs a bit more bandwidth than that.

But this will come.

Physicists Foretell Quantum Internet With Entangled Photon Router | Wired Enterprise | Wired.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

*China to build more telescopes and probes for astronomical observations*
China to build more telescopes and probes for astronomical observations | China's Great Science and Technology






2012-09-01 &#8212; Chinese scholars have been making astronomical observations for thousands of years, but the country is a relative latecomer to the field&#8217;s modern incarnation. That is changing fast, though, as Cui Xiangqun, the president of the Chinese Astronomical Society, explained to Nature at the triennial general assembly of the International Astronomical Union in Beijing, which runs from 20 to 31 August.

China is hosting the general assembly for the first time. How significant is that?

It is a testament to the growing recognition of the achievements and potential of Chinese astronomy. For a long time, Chinese astronomers had no access to sophisticated telescopes and lagged behind countries with better infrastructure. This has changed since the 1990s, when astronomy in China opened up to the outside world and the government started to invest in infrastructure for science and technology.

What has that investment done for astronomy?

Observation is central to astronomy, and China needs world-class telescopes to move forward in the field. In 2008, we completed an optical telescope called the Large Sky Area Multi-Object Fiber Spectroscopic Telescope (LAMOST) in Xinglong, Hebei province. It can see deep into space and at the same time offers a wide view, which has shed fresh light on galaxy formation.

Three years ago, we started building a 500-metre Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope in Pingtang, Guizhou province. When it is completed in 2016 it will be the largest single-aperture radio telescope in the world.

And since early 2008, we have been building an observatory at the Dome A site in the Antarctic (see &#8216;Chinese astronomers look to Antarctic&#8217. The first of three Antarctic Survey Telescopes, installed in January, should yield results soon.

What are your plans for the future?

We hope to build LAMOST South at a site [not yet agreed] in the Southern Hemisphere to complement its counterpart in Xinglong, enabling all-sky global observations. There are plans for a 4-metre telescope to study solar activity with high resolution and sensitivity. The Dome A observatory will also have a 2.5-metre survey telescope called the Kunlun Dark Universe Telescope, which will search for Earth-like planets outside the Solar System; and the 5-metre Dome A Terahertz Explorer-5, which will study star formation. These cutting-edge telescopes will have an unprecedented view of the Universe from the best observing site on Earth (see &#8216;China aims high from the bottom of the world&#8217.

Meanwhile, there will be a significant emphasis on space-based astronomy in the coming years. China will launch its first astronomy satellite, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, by 2016 to study black holes. The Chinese Academy of Sciences&#8217; Purple Mountain Observatory in Nanjing is developing the lead probe for the country&#8217;s Dark Matter Detection Programme, and the planned Deep Space Solar Observatory will host a 1-metre telescope to study the Sun&#8217;s magnetic field.

How important is international collaboration?

We are all citizens of the global village and scientific endeavours should have no national boundaries. Exchange of ideas and technology with our foreign colleagues has been crucial for China&#8217;s scientific achievements in the past few decades. The Antarctic observatory on Dome A, for instance, is the result of a joint effort that includes China, Australia and the United States.

International collaboration will continue to take centre stage. China is now part of the international effort to build a 30-metre optical and infrared telescope in Mauna Kea in Hawaii. It is also collaborating with researchers in Switzerland on a black-hole probe, which will be housed on [the Chinese space-station module] Tiangong-2 when it launches in 2014 to detect &#947;-ray bursts caused by merging black holes or collapsing stars.

What are the main challenges for Chinese astronomers?

The key challenge is to translate world-class telescopes in to world-class science. There is an urgent need to better coordinate resources and research efforts to make the best use of existing facilities across China [those resources are currently coordinated by the Chinese Academy of Sciences&#8217; National Astronomy Observatories of China]. Researchers at all levels need to have access to the telescopes and to grasp the art of data mining in frontier studies.

There are also institutional and cultural issues that must be resolved before China can become genuinely innovative, in astronomy or in other disciplines. Scientists should have a greater say in funding decisions, and we have to overcome the prevailing culture of seeking quick success and short-term gains. The education system also needs to shift its emphasis from memorization and coping with exams to fostering creativity and critical thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

China launches another 2 navigation system satellites - Xinhua | English.news.cn

China launches another 2 navigation system satellites
2012-09-19 11:05:00

XICHANG, Sichuan, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched another two satellites into space for its indigenous global navigation and positioning network at 3:10 a.m. Beijing time on Wednesday.

They were the 14th and 15th satellites for the Beidou, or Compass, system. The satellites, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, were boosted by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

Since it started to provide services on a trial basis on Dec. 27, 2011, the Beidou system has been stable and its services have been increased and improved, said a spokesman for the China Satellite Navigation Office.

The system has been used in transportation, weather forecasting, marine fisheries, forestry, telecommunications, hydrological monitoring and mapping, according to the spokesman.

China started to build up its own satellite navigation system to break its dependence on the U.S. Global Positioning System in 2000.

Between October 2000 and May 2003, the country set up a regional satellite navigation system after launching three Beidou geostationary satellites.

Beidou-1 can not meet growing demand, so China decided to set up a more functional Beidou-2 regional and global navigation system, Qi Faren, former chief designer for Shenzhou spaceships, said in an interview in 2011.

From April 2007 to April this year, China launched another 13 orbiters to form its Beidou-2 system, which will eventually consist of 35 satellites.

Three Beidou satellites were sent into space early this year. The 11th satellite was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket on Feb. 25, while the 12th and 13th were sent by a Long March-3B carrier on April 30.

The network will provide satellite navigation, time and short message services for Asia-Pacific regions within 2012 and global services by 2020.

Editor: Chen Zhi 


XICHANG, Sichuan, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched another two satellites into space for its indigenous global navigation and positioning network at 3:10 a.m. Beijing Time Wednesday, the launch center said.

They were the 14th and 15th satellites for the Beidou system, or Compass system. The satellites, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern Sichuan Province, were boosted by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donation

http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/187540-change-2-has-left-l2-probe-asteroid-toutatis.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Congrats to Chinese Space Agency. We need more research in space.

Can someone list down future Space programs ? Also about Chinese Space Station and the progress that will be made.


----------



## Donation

&#26412;&#32593;&#35759;&#65288;&#39640;&#33402;&#26126;&#65289;2012&#24180;8&#26376;17&#26085;&#65292;&#38543;&#30528;101&#25152;&#35797;&#39564;&#21306;&#20256;&#26469;&#38663;&#25788;&#20154;&#24515;&#30340;&#36720;&#40483;&#22768;&#65292;&#25105;&#38498;&#21271;&#20140;11&#25152;&#35774;&#35745;&#30340;&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;500&#31186;&#38271;&#31243;&#28909;&#35797;&#36710;&#21462;&#24471;&#22278;&#28385;&#25104;&#21151;&#12290;
&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20855;&#26377;&#8220;&#39640;&#33021;&#12289;&#38646;&#27745;&#26579;&#8221;&#30340;&#20248;&#28857;&#65292;&#38598;&#36229;&#20302;&#28201;&#12289;&#36229;&#39640;&#28201;&#12289;&#39640;&#21387;&#12289;&#39640;&#36716;&#36895;&#12289;&#39640;&#21151;&#29575;&#23494;&#24230;&#20110;&#19968;&#20307;&#65292;&#20195;&#34920;&#30528;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#20808;&#36827;&#21160;&#21147;&#21457;&#23637;&#26041;&#21521;&#12290;&#26032;&#19968;&#20195;&#22823;&#36816;&#36733;CZ-5&#28779;&#31661;&#33455;&#19968;&#32423;&#37319;&#29992;&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20316;&#20026;&#20027;&#21160;&#21147;&#35013;&#32622;&#65292;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20110;2002&#24180;&#31435;&#39033;&#30740;&#21046;&#65292;&#21382;&#32463;&#21313;&#24180;&#33392;&#33510;&#25915;&#20851;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#20840;&#37096;&#31361;&#30772;&#65292;&#32047;&#35745;&#35797;&#36710;22000&#31186;&#12290;&#27492;&#27425;&#35797;&#36710;&#25104;&#21151;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;2014&#24180;CZ-5&#28779;&#31661;&#39318;&#39134;&#21457;&#21160;&#25216;&#26415;&#29366;&#24577;&#24050;&#32463;&#30830;&#23450;&#65292;&#20026;&#21518;&#32493;&#25237;&#20135;&#20132;&#20184;&#22880;&#23450;&#20102;&#22362;&#23454;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290;
&#38543;&#30528;&#31354;&#38388;&#25216;&#26415;&#21644;&#31354;&#38388;&#24212;&#29992;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#22269;&#23478;&#24320;&#22987;&#30528;&#25163;&#35770;&#35777;&#26032;&#19968;&#20195;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#26041;&#26696;&#65292;&#25105;&#38498;&#25235;&#20303;&#26426;&#36935;&#23494;&#20999;&#37197;&#21512;&#65292;&#38543;&#30528;&#35770;&#35777;&#24037;&#20316;&#30340;&#28145;&#20837;&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#8220;&#19968;&#20010;&#31995;&#21015;&#65292;&#20004;&#31181;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#65292;&#19977;&#20010;&#27169;&#22359;&#8221;&#29305;&#28857;&#30340;&#26032;&#19968;&#20195;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#26041;&#26696;&#36880;&#27493;&#30830;&#31435;&#65292;&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20415;&#26159;&#20004;&#31181;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20013;&#30340;&#19968;&#31181;&#12290;
2001&#24180;12&#26376;&#26159;&#20010;&#20540;&#24471;&#27704;&#20037;&#32426;&#24565;&#30340;&#26085;&#23376;&#65292;&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30740;&#21046;&#31435;&#39033;&#33719;&#24471;&#25209;&#22797;&#65292;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#25915;&#20851;&#20840;&#38754;&#23637;&#24320;&#12290;
&#28065;&#36718;&#27893;&#26159;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30340;&#24515;&#33039;&#65292;&#26159;&#30740;&#21046;&#38590;&#24230;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#32452;&#20214;&#20043;&#19968;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;11&#25152;&#32452;&#32455;&#21484;&#24320;&#20102;&#19968;&#20010;&#36328;&#34892;&#19994;&#30340;&#30001;&#22269;&#20869;&#19968;&#27969;&#30693;&#21517;&#36716;&#23376;&#21160;&#21147;&#23398;&#19987;&#23478;&#21644;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#19987;&#23478;&#32452;&#25104;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#30740;&#35752;&#20250;&#65292;&#30830;&#23450;&#20102;&#24037;&#20316;&#26041;&#26696;&#12290;
&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#38646;&#37096;&#20214;&#32467;&#26500;&#22797;&#26434;&#65292;&#35774;&#35745;&#20154;&#21592;&#40784;&#24515;&#21327;&#21147;&#65292;&#38598;&#26234;&#25915;&#20851;&#31361;&#30772;&#20102;&#27682;/&#27687;&#21464;&#34746;&#36317;&#27893;&#35825;&#23548;&#36718;&#12289;&#27682;/&#27687;&#39640;&#25196;&#31243;&#22810;&#32423;&#27893;&#31561;10&#22810;&#39033;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#39318;&#27425;&#22312;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#22823;&#23610;&#23544;&#12289;&#39640;&#20302;&#28201;&#12289;&#39640;&#21387;&#31649;&#36335;&#20013;&#24212;&#29992;&#28909;&#25512;&#21046;&#31649;&#36335;&#25104;&#24418;&#24037;&#33402;&#65292;&#35299;&#20915;&#20102;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#24635;&#20307;&#24067;&#23616;&#21644;&#31649;&#36335;&#35774;&#35745;&#38590;&#39064;&#65292;&#22823;&#22823;&#25512;&#36827;&#20102;&#30740;&#21046;&#36827;&#31243;&#12290;
&#20026;&#20102;&#22312;&#26377;&#38480;&#30340;&#32463;&#36153;&#26465;&#20214;&#19979;&#23613;&#24555;&#31361;&#30772;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#35774;&#35745;&#20154;&#21592;&#20511;&#37492;&#22269;&#20869;&#22806;&#24050;&#26377;&#22411;&#21495;&#30740;&#21046;&#32463;&#39564;&#65292;&#23545;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30740;&#21046;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#22810;&#22240;&#32032;&#26435;&#34913;&#20248;&#21270;&#65292;&#21457;&#25381;&#8220;&#19968;&#26426;&#22810;&#35797;&#8221;&#30340;&#20248;&#21183;&#65292;&#29992;&#19968;&#21488;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25104;&#21151;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;15&#27425;&#32047;&#35745;5346&#31186;&#35797;&#36710;&#65292;&#25506;&#32034;&#20102;&#24555;&#12289;&#22909;&#12289;&#30465;&#30340;&#30740;&#21046;&#26032;&#36884;&#24452;&#65292;&#36328;&#36234;&#24335;&#25512;&#36827;&#20102;&#30740;&#21046;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;
&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#35797;&#39564;&#22312;101&#25152;&#36827;&#34892;&#65292;&#35813;&#25152;&#25913;&#24314;&#20102;4#&#35797;&#39564;&#21488;&#65292;&#37319;&#29992;&#32452;&#20214;&#35797;&#39564;&#12289;&#32553;&#27604;&#35797;&#39564;&#21644;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20998;&#31995;&#32479;&#12289;&#20840;&#31995;&#32479;&#35797;&#39564;&#30456;&#32467;&#21512;&#30340;&#26041;&#27861;&#65292;&#20351;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#20027;&#35201;&#32452;&#20214;&#24471;&#21040;&#36880;&#27493;&#32771;&#39564;&#12290;&#20276;&#38543;&#30528;&#35797;&#36710;&#30340;&#19968;&#27425;&#27425;&#36720;&#40483;&#22768;&#65292;&#30740;&#21046;&#38431;&#20237;&#20063;&#32463;&#21382;&#20102;&#20005;&#23506;&#37239;&#26257;&#30340;&#32771;&#39564;&#12290;&#31532;&#19968;&#21488;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#28909;&#35797;&#36710;&#23601;&#30896;&#21040;&#20102;&#21271;&#20140;&#19968;&#24180;&#20013;&#26368;&#20919;&#30340;&#22825;&#65292;&#38706;&#22825;&#30340;&#35797;&#39564;&#21488;&#19978;&#38646;&#19979;20&#8451;&#65292;&#35774;&#35745;&#20154;&#21592;&#21644;&#35797;&#39564;&#20154;&#21592;&#39030;&#30528;&#21628;&#21880;&#30340;&#21271;&#39118;&#22312;&#35797;&#39564;&#21488;&#24037;&#20316;&#65292;&#25163;&#33050;&#37117;&#32418;&#32959;&#40635;&#26408;&#20102;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#19968;&#20010;&#20154;&#21483;&#33510;&#21483;&#32047;&#12290;
&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#22312;&#22823;&#23478;&#24515;&#30446;&#20013;&#26159;&#30334;&#20998;&#20043;&#30334;&#25104;&#21151;&#30340;&#22411;&#21495;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;2007&#24180;&#21364;&#36973;&#36935;&#20102;&#22269;&#20869;&#22806;&#32597;&#35265;&#30340;&#37325;&#22823;&#25216;&#26415;&#38556;&#30861;&#65292;&#20808;&#21518;&#22235;&#27425;&#35797;&#36710;&#32467;&#26524;&#19981;&#29702;&#24819;&#65292;&#30452;&#25509;&#24433;&#21709;&#21040;&#25972;&#20010;&#30740;&#21046;&#36827;&#23637;&#12290;
&#20005;&#23803;&#30340;&#24418;&#21183;&#38754;&#21069;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;11&#25152;&#20174;&#28304;&#22836;&#20570;&#36215;&#65292;&#32454;&#31350;&#27599;&#19968;&#20010;&#21487;&#33021;&#23384;&#22312;&#30340;&#38382;&#39064;&#65292;&#20174;&#25925;&#38556;&#29616;&#35937;&#26469;&#30475;&#65292;&#35774;&#35745;&#20154;&#21592;&#21021;&#27493;&#35748;&#20026;&#26159;&#25512;&#21147;&#23460;&#38754;&#26495;&#36830;&#25509;&#24378;&#24230;&#19981;&#36275;&#23548;&#33268;&#65292;&#23545;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25512;&#21147;&#23460;&#20174;&#24378;&#24230;&#20998;&#26512;&#12289;&#25391;&#21160;&#20998;&#26512;&#65292;&#20197;&#21450;&#20135;&#21697;&#32467;&#26500;&#35774;&#35745;&#31561;&#26041;&#38754;&#19978;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#25913;&#36827;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#38543;&#21518;&#30340;&#35797;&#36710;&#21448;&#20986;&#29616;&#20102;&#25925;&#38556;&#65292;&#24402;&#38646;&#24037;&#20316;&#20877;&#27425;&#38519;&#20837;&#22256;&#22659;&#12290;
&#38543;&#21518;&#19968;&#24180;&#26102;&#38388;&#37324;&#65292;&#22823;&#37327;&#20998;&#26512;&#25913;&#36827;&#24037;&#20316;&#30340;&#28145;&#20837;&#21644;&#26032;&#30340;&#27979;&#37327;&#25163;&#27573;&#30340;&#24212;&#29992;&#65292;&#30740;&#21046;&#38431;&#20237;&#26368;&#32456;&#25226;&#30446;&#20809;&#23450;&#20301;&#22312;&#19981;&#31283;&#23450;&#29123;&#28903;&#22240;&#32032;&#19978;&#65292;&#25552;&#20986;&#20102;&#8220;&#19968;&#22823;&#22235;&#23567;&#8221;&#30340;&#25913;&#36827;&#26041;&#26696;&#65292;&#8220;&#19968;&#22823;&#25913;&#36827;&#8221;&#26159;&#37319;&#29992;&#38548;&#26495;&#21943;&#22068;&#65292;&#8220;&#22235;&#23567;&#25913;&#36827;&#8221;&#26159;&#36890;&#36807;&#25913;&#36827;&#25512;&#21147;&#23460;&#32467;&#26500;&#65292;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#25552;&#39640;&#38754;&#26495;&#36830;&#25509;&#24378;&#24230;&#12290;&#22312;&#22269;&#20869;&#39318;&#27425;&#24320;&#23637;&#20102;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25512;&#21147;&#23460;&#38548;&#26495;&#31283;&#23450;&#35013;&#32622;&#30340;&#30740;&#21046;&#21450;&#24212;&#29992;&#65292;&#22312;&#21518;&#32493;&#35797;&#36710;&#20013;&#24471;&#21040;&#20102;&#23436;&#32654;&#39564;&#35777;&#12290;
&#22914;&#27468;&#23681;&#26376;&#37324;&#65292;&#39118;&#38632;&#20860;&#31243;&#19968;&#36335;&#39072;&#31800;&#12290;2009&#24180;12&#26376;&#65292;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#36716;&#20837;&#35797;&#26679;&#30740;&#21046;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#25105;&#22269;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30340;&#35774;&#35745;&#12289;&#29983;&#20135;&#12289;&#35797;&#39564;&#25216;&#26415;&#27493;&#20837;&#20102;&#26032;&#21488;&#38454;&#12290;
&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30740;&#21046;&#24037;&#20316;&#30001;&#21271;&#20140;11&#25152;&#25216;&#26415;&#25235;&#24635;&#65292;&#21442;&#19982;&#30740;&#21046;&#21644;&#37197;&#22871;&#30340;&#21333;&#20301;&#28041;&#21450;&#21040;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#31561;&#20840;&#22269;30&#20313;&#23478;&#30740;&#21046;&#26426;&#26500;&#12290;&#36890;&#36807;&#24320;&#23637;&#30740;&#21046;&#24037;&#20316;&#65292;&#19981;&#20294;&#23454;&#29616;&#20102;&#25105;&#22269;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25512;&#21147;&#30001;8&#21544;&#21040;70&#21544;&#30340;&#36328;&#36234;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#26377;&#21147;&#25512;&#21160;&#20102;&#26448;&#26009;&#24037;&#33402;&#12289;&#20302;&#28201;&#24037;&#31243;&#12289;&#27682;&#33021;&#21033;&#29992;&#31561;&#30456;&#20851;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#31185;&#25216;&#21019;&#26032;&#21644;&#25216;&#26415;&#36827;&#27493;&#12290;
&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30740;&#21046;&#24037;&#20316;&#20957;&#32467;&#30528;&#21508;&#32423;&#39046;&#23548;&#30340;&#27575;&#20999;&#24076;&#26395;&#65292;&#20957;&#32467;&#30528;&#30740;&#21046;&#38431;&#20237;&#30340;&#36763;&#21220;&#27735;&#27700;&#65292;&#26159;&#21019;&#36896;&#26426;&#36935;&#12289;&#25235;&#20303;&#26426;&#36935;&#30340;&#25104;&#21151;&#33539;&#20363;&#65292;&#26159;&#33258;&#24378;&#19981;&#24687;&#12289;&#24320;&#25299;&#21019;&#26032;&#32467;&#20986;&#30340;&#30805;&#26524;&#12290;&#38543;&#30528;&#28082;&#20307;&#28779;&#31661;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#19981;&#26029;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#26356;&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#30340;&#37325;&#22411;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;220&#21544;&#27682;&#27687;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#30740;&#21046;&#24050;&#32463;&#25552;&#19978;&#20102;&#26085;&#31243;&#65292;&#21271;&#20140;11&#25152;&#23558;&#21521;&#30528;&#26356;&#39640;&#26356;&#36828;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#65292;&#20197;&#26032;&#28909;&#24773;&#65292;&#26032;&#24178;&#21170;&#65292;&#38136;&#23601;&#26032;&#36745;&#29004;&#12290;&#37049; &#26133;/&#25668;

&#25991;&#31456;&#26469;&#28304;&#65306;&#33322;&#22825;&#20845;&#38498;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

^^ in english its about the engine test for the next generation rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XName

KRAIT said:


> Congrats to Chinese Space Agency. We need more research in space.
> 
> Can someone list down future Space programs ? Also about Chinese Space Station and the progress that will be made.


As far as I know,
shenzhou spacecraft program:1992~(test live-support,space walk,docking,etc.shenzhou-1~9 launched in 1999~2012)
tiangong program:?~2016:(test-bed module for space station,tiangong-1~3 launched in 2011,2013,2015)
space station:2016~2020(60t.one Core Modul,two Experiment Modules,one shenzhou spacecraft and one cargo spacecraft )
chang'e program:2003~2017(Lunar Exploration Program,chang'e-1~5 launched in 2007,2010,2013,?,2017.chang'e 3~4 deploy moon rovers and chang'e-5 with up to two kilograms of lunar samples being returned to Earth)
moon landing and moon base:2017?~(don't sure,heard the news on TV)
and mars mission no timetable(YINGHUO-1 failed in 2011)
Shenzhou program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tiangong program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Chinese Lunar Exploration Program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

supporting systems:
tianlian data tracking and relay communications satellite system (3 sats, launched in 2008,2011,2012)
longmarch launch vehicles(longmarch-2F,3,5,9)
and robotic arm(assemble space station)
Tianlian I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

other systems:
beidou navigation system(or compass finished by 2020,35 sats)
global high-resolution earth observing system(finished by 2020,I think it's spy sats)
Beidou navigation system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
China to build high-resolution earth observing system - People's Daily Online

this is a website about chinese space station and space program
Chinese Space Station - DragonInSpace.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XName

> Mars experiment crew return to 'earth'
> The six crew members of the Mars500 experiment - a 520-day simulation of space travel to the red planet - ended their voluntary isolation on Friday, greeting eager family members and the press in Moscow.


six crew from Russia,France,Italy and China.
Mars experiment crew return to 'earth' - RUSSIA - FRANCE 24

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

XName said:


> six crew from Russia,France,Italy and China.
> Mars experiment crew return to 'earth' - RUSSIA - FRANCE 24



excellent! we have broken the nasa jinx faster than expected!


----------



## cirr

YFX&#65292;China's X-series Flight Vehicles&#65306;

http://210.82.31.84:9000/rp/fs/cp/98/36/20120929/3/content_1.htm

wow&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

&#33322;&#22825;&#20107;&#19994;&#26159;&#19968;&#39033;&#22797;&#26434;&#30340;&#31995;&#32479;&#24037;&#31243;&#65292;&#30740;&#21457;&#20013;&#24515;&#20316;&#20026;&#19968;&#38498;&#39044;&#30740;&#21019;&#26032;&#30340;&#24635;&#20307;&#65292;&#22312;&#25216;&#26415;&#33021;&#21147;&#31361;&#30772;&#12289;&#39046;&#22495;&#25299;&#23637;&#30340;&#21069;&#30651;&#24615;&#12289;&#20840;&#23616;&#24615;&#25506;&#32034;&#20013;&#65292;&#36341;&#34892;&#24448;&#21069;&#36208;&#19968;&#27493;&#65292;&#24448;&#21518;&#36208;&#19968;&#27493;&#30340;&#31574;&#30053;&#12290;

&#24448;&#21069;&#36208;&#19968;&#27493;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#35201;&#19981;&#26029;&#25506;&#32034;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#24320;&#25299;&#26032;&#39046;&#22495;&#12290;&#22312;&#36825;&#19968;&#36807;&#31243;&#20043;&#20013;&#65292;&#30740;&#21457;&#20013;&#24515;&#25552;&#20513;&#36827;&#34892;&#22810;&#31181;&#25216;&#26415;&#36884;&#24452;&#30340;&#23545;&#27604;&#12290;&#22312;&#26032;&#27010;&#24565;&#39134;&#34892;&#22120;&#12289;&#37327;&#23376;&#36890;&#20449;&#12289;&#26032;&#22411;&#21160;&#21147;&#25216;&#26415;&#31561;&#26041;&#38754;&#24320;&#23637;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#25915;&#20851;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#22810;&#23398;&#31185;&#20248;&#21270;&#12289;&#31934;&#32454;&#21270;&#26032;&#25216;&#26415;&#25351;&#26631;&#31561;&#26041;&#24335;&#65292;&#20026;&#39044;&#30740;&#25506;&#32034;&#39033;&#30446;&#26368;&#32456;&#36208;&#21521;&#24037;&#31243;&#23454;&#36341;&#25171;&#22909;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290; 

&#24448;&#21518;&#36208;&#19968;&#27493;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#35201;&#25512;&#21160;&#32972;&#26223;&#22411;&#21495;&#36208;&#21521;&#28436;&#31034;&#39564;&#35777;&#65292;&#21033;&#29992;&#20223;&#30495;&#23454;&#39564;&#65292;&#35753;&#35774;&#35745;&#25351;&#26631;&#26356;&#21152;&#32454;&#21270;&#21644;&#23613;&#21487;&#33021;&#20934;&#30830;&#12290;&#30740;&#21457;&#20013;&#24515;&#25512;&#34892;&#26679;&#26426;&#25112;&#30053;&#65292;&#20197;YFX&#20026;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;X&#31995;&#21015;&#39134;&#34892;&#22120;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#28436;&#31034;&#39564;&#35777;&#35753;&#32440;&#38754;&#35770;&#35777;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#26041;&#26696;&#24471;&#21040;&#39564;&#35777;&#65292;&#25214;&#20986;&#35774;&#35745;&#26041;&#26696;&#30340;&#34180;&#24369;&#29615;&#33410;&#65292;&#19981;&#26029;&#25552;&#21319;&#25216;&#26415;&#33021;&#21147;&#65292;&#20197;&#25216;&#26415;&#33021;&#21147;&#30340;&#19981;&#26029;&#31361;&#30772;&#12289;&#26032;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#19981;&#26029;&#25299;&#23637;&#65292;&#20026;&#33322;&#22825;&#20107;&#19994;&#25345;&#32493;&#21521;&#21069;&#21457;&#23637;&#25552;&#20379;&#19981;&#31469;&#30340;&#21160;&#21147;&#12290;

&#32654;&#22269;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;X-37B&#21487;&#37325;&#22797;&#20351;&#29992;&#31354;&#22825;&#39134;&#34892;&#22120;&#12289;X-51A&#39640;&#36229;&#25216;&#26415;&#39564;&#35777;&#22120;&#65292;&#24341;&#21457;&#20102;&#20154;&#20204;&#23545;&#20854;X&#31995;&#21015;&#35797;&#39564;&#39134;&#34892;&#22120;&#30340;&#20851;&#27880;&#12290;&#20973;&#20511;&#36825;&#20123;&#31185;&#30740;&#25490;&#22836;&#20853;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#22312;&#33322;&#31354;&#33322;&#22825;&#39046;&#22495;&#30340;&#30740;&#31350;&#38271;&#26399;&#22788;&#20110;&#19990;&#30028;&#39046;&#20808;&#22320;&#20301;&#65292;&#19981;&#26029;&#25250;&#21344;&#30528;&#39640;&#31185;&#25216;&#30340;&#21046;&#39640;&#28857;&#12290;&#38754;&#23545;&#22914;&#27492;&#20005;&#23803;&#24418;&#21183;&#65292;&#30740;&#21457;&#20013;&#24515;&#23601;&#22914;&#20309;&#23454;&#26045;&#26679;&#26426;&#25112;&#30053;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#25506;&#32034;&#21644;&#23581;&#35797;&#65292;&#24182;&#24418;&#25104;&#20102;&#31995;&#21015;&#21270;&#26679;&#26426;&#30340;&#22522;&#26412;&#35268;&#21010;&#65292;&#20197;YFX&#20026;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#39564;&#35777;&#22120;&#65292;&#23558;&#39044;&#30740;&#25506;&#32034;&#30340;&#20851;&#38190;&#25216;&#26415;&#36890;&#36807;&#30740;&#21457;&#39564;&#35777;&#24179;&#21488;&#21152;&#20197;&#39564;&#35777;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#37096;&#20998;&#26679;&#26426;&#31995;&#21015;&#22823;&#22411;&#35797;&#39564;&#39033;&#30446;&#24050;&#21462;&#24471;&#22278;&#28385;&#25104;&#21151;&#12290;


----------



## cirr

Pulse Detonation Engine&#65288;DPE&#65289;is one area &#65288;of military significance&#65289;where China is making huge strides&#65306;

http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior...eaa2-4fb2-b0b5-107228b04489&fromweb=ZHVPlayer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Beidou navigation system

List of Compass launches&#65292;15 on orbit, 
Mission Date Name Launch site Launch vehicle Bus Orbit 
07-32 2007-04-13 Compass-M1 Xichang CZ-3C DFH-3 MEO ~21,500 km 
07-37 2009-04-14 Compass-G2 Xichang CZ-3C DFH-3 GEO drifting 
07&#8211;38 2010-01-16 Compass-G1 Xichang CZ-3C DFH-3 GEO 144.5°E 
07-39 2010-06-02 Compass-G3 Xichang CZ-3C DFH-3 GEO 84.0°E 
07-40 2010-07-31 Compass-IGSO1 Xichang CZ-3A DFH-3 HEO ~36,000 km 
07-43 2010-10-31 Compass-G4 Xichang CZ-3C DFH-3 GEO 160.0°E 
07-45 2010-12-17 Compass-IGSO2 Xichang CZ-3A DFH-3 HEO ~36,000 km 
07-46 2011-04-10 Compass-IGSO3 Xichang CZ-3A DFH-3 HEO ~36,000 km 
07-49 2011-07-27 Compass-IGSO4 Xichang CZ-3A DFH-3 HEO ~36,000 km 
07-51 2011-12-01 Compass-IGSO5 Xichang CZ-3A DFH-3 HEO ~36,000 km 
07-53 2012-02-24 Compass-G5 Xichang CZ-3C DFH-3 GEO 60.0°E 
07-54 2012-04-29 Compass-M3&#65292;Compass-M4 Xichang CZ-3B DFH-3B &#8211; 
07-55 2012-09-18 Compass-M5&#65292;Compass-M6 Xichang CZ-3B &#8211; MEO 

already 5 beidou st launched in 2012, and ather one will be launched in 2012;
Orbital Launches of 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CZ-7&#65288;Long March-7&#65289;&#8216;s oxidizer storage tank&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Backtracking a report published in August:

*Futron Releases 2012 Space Competitiveness Index*
By Marc BoucherPosted August 2, 2012 3:00 PM

futron-2012-space-competitiveness-index

Futron has released its 2012 Space Competitiveness Index marking the 5th anniversary of the yearly publication. According to the report, the United States remains the overall leader in space competitiveness but is seeing a decline for the 5th year in a row.

The decline is attributed to enhanced capabilities in other countries while the U.S. is undergoing a transition with "significant" uncertainty.

New to the index this year are emerging space nations Argentina, Australia, Iran, South Africa and the Ukraine.

Four distinct tiers have emerged. The first tier has the U.S., Europe, and Russia. The second tier China, Japan, India, and Canada. The third tier South Korea, Israel, and Brazil. And the fourth tier Argentina, Australia, Iran, South Africa and the Ukraine.

Futron says the top two tiers remain dynamic but have shown some stabilization while the bottom two tiers are subject to intense competition, with very small gaps in the competitive rankings.






*China gained the most competitiveness basis points in 2012*, followed by Europe, India, and Israel. Japan lost the most basis points, followed by Canada, South Korea, and the United States. When compared against the larger group of 15 nations, Brazil falls to 11th place, just below Australia.


As has been noted before International collaboration is increasingly taking shape as a concerted space competitiveness strategy, especially among smaller actors.

Here's a list of some of the findings by country:

- Argentina is adapting its satellite manufacturing sector for the international marketplace, exploring both commercial and government-to-government deals. It stands to benefit from increased investment in spacecraft subcomponents.

- After more than a decade of dormancy, Australia is back. The government is refreshing its national space policy segment-by-segment, focusing on space not only a driver of innovation and expertise, but also for its benefits to Australian society.

- Brazil has begun to re-examine its national space priorities, increased funding, expanded its partnerships, and laid plans for a new launch vehicle. It remains to be seen whether these steps will keep Brazil ahead of regional counterparts that are also emerging onto the space scene.

- Canada retains a skilled space workforce, but delays in space policy refresh and implementation are significantly offsetting these competitive advantages.

- *China performed a record number of launches in 2012, surpassing the United States for the first time, while increasing investment in technical education programs and civilian research institutes.
*
- Europe's integrated approach is complemented by the rise of new national space agencies across the continent--from the United Kingdom to the Czech Republic to Estonia--as well as more assertive space export financing.







- India is enhancing its space-related technical education, while gradually progressing toward a completely self-reliant set of next generation launch vehicles.

- Iran has made faster progress than any other newly emergent space nation. The tenor of Iran's space program--civilian or military--will hinge on geopolitics. Other international actors have substantial power to influence the future focus of the Iranian space program.

- Israel, despite funding increases, remains challenged by its lack of domestic industry scale, and has difficulty sustaining a commercial space presence in global markets.

- Japan, despite ongoing benefits from its policy reforms, is losing competitive ground relative to most other actors, and can benefit from a greater focus on commercializing its industrial base.

- Russia's remains the world's launch leader, and promises to retain that role in the near term thanks to its vital role in transporting astronauts and cargo to the International Space Station, as well as the introduction of Soyuz launches from the European spaceport at Kourou. These strengths, however, are offset by weaknesses in retention of human capital talent.

- South Africa is divided, from a budgetary standpoint, between space investments focused on societal usage of external assets already in space and investments focused on building the country's own space industrial base.

- South Korea's two failed launch attempts contributed to an organizational shakeup, but have not reduced its determination to become the newest country to achieve independent spaceflight.

- Ukraine has an enviable space industrial base, but limited domestic demand for its space hardware. It is aggressively seeking partners overseas, but has not yet engaged with key emerging markets.

- Download the Executive Summary.Futron &ndash; Your Decision Management Solutions Partner

- More information and full report.
Futron &ndash; Your Decision Management Solutions Partner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WS-10 Engine

We are building a more accurate satellite navigation system called Xihe system.

China builds highly accurate navigation system - People's Daily Online

China building more accurate navigation system | ZDNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

China launches Long March 2C carrier rocket in N China - Xinhua | English.news.cn
Long March 2C launches Shijian(Practice)-9(A/B) tech demonstrator satellite duo

The Chinese have launched Shijian-9 mission on Sunday, involving a pair of technology 

demonstrator satellites A and B. The launch took place at 11:25 from the Taiyuan Satellite 

Launch Center using a Long March 2C (Chang Zheng-2C/SMA) launch vehicle.


The two satellites were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST) for 

the Chinese Commission of Science, and the Technology and Industry .

The mission will conduct on-orbit experiments for electric propulsion, testing the XIPS-20 

xenon gas ion thruster system. It will also test high precision and high stability control 

systems, high efficient power supply and advanced thermal control technology. The satellites 

features also instruments for Earth observation.

Shijian means Practice and this series of satellites have previously been used with a 

variety of configurations and missions for scientific research and technological experiments.

This was the 169th successful Chinese orbital launch, the 169th launch of a Chang Zheng launch 

vehicle, the 40th successful orbital launch from Taiyuan, the 14th successful orbital Chinese 

launch in 2012 and the fourth from Taiyuan this year.





The Long March 2C carrier rocket carrying two satellites blasts off from the launch pad at the 

Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Oct. 14, 

2012. Satellite A and Satellite B, which form Shijian (practice)-9 satellites, successfully 

entered preset orbits on Sunday morning. (Xinhua/Yan Yan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Shijian(Practice) series satellites:

Since 1971, China has launched a series of Shijian (SJ, Practice) satellites(22 satellites) of a variety of configurations for scientific research, technology demonstration and other undisclosed roles. Some of these satellites may have been associated with military missions.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 1
Shijian 1 was the second artificial satellite launched by China. It was originally built as a back-up for the first satellite Dongfanghong 1, sharing the same space-frame design. Unlike the Dongfanghong 1, which was pretty much a skeleton satellite and had no mission payload or an actual role, Shijian 1 carried a Geiger- Müller counter and an X-ray detector to explore the space environment in the LEO. The satellite was also equipped with telemetry, thermal control and solar power systems capable of long-term operation.





1971-03-03 - Launch site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "5020". Launch vehicle: CZ-1

Shijian 1  Role: Space environment exploration. Spacecraft: DFH-1. Contractor: CAST. Mass: 225kg. Apogee: 1,826km. Perigee: 266km. Inclination: 69.9°. Period: 106 min. Summary: The satellite was launched successfully on 3 March 1971, but the third-stage of the launch vehicle didn't separate from the satellite as scheduled, causing the satellite's telemetry antenna unable to deploy. As a result, the ground station couldn't receive the satellite's telemetry signal. The issue persisted until 8 days later, on 11 March, when the third-stage finally separated under the force of spin. The antenna was deployed to transmit the telemetry signal. The satellite remained operational in orbit for 8 years, and de-orbited on 17 June 1979.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shijian 2
Shijian 2, Shijian 2A and Shijian 2B were three satellites launched on a single FB-1 launch vehicle. Shijian 2 was a scientific research and technology demonstration satellite designed to carry 11 devices to detect the space environment in the LEO. The 250kg Shijian 2 was also the first Chinese satellite to be fitted with a pair of solar panel wings (2.55 square metres in total. 140W output). Other technologies tested on Shijian 2 included:

Monopropellant chemical thrusters for orbital station-keeping and altitude control;
Magnetic data storage and time-delayed data transmission;
Unified C-band tracking and telemetry;
Louver active thermal control;
Shijian 2A was an ionosphere beacon satellite designed to investigate the electron content of the ionosphere. The 480kg satellite was fitted with a 40.5MHz and a 162MHz radio beacon, and had no telemetry system.

Shijian 2B was an orbital radar calibration target, consisting of a 45cm diameter metallic ball and a 4m diameter balloon, connected by a 600m wire.





Shijian 2





Shijian 2A





Shijian 2B

1979-07-28 - Launch site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "138". Launch vehicle: FB-1

Shijian 2/2A/2B - Summary: The launch failed due to a launch vehicle failure, which resulted in the second-stage swiveling motor shutting down earlier than scheduled.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1981-09-19 - Launch site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "138". Launch vehicle: FB-1

Shijian 2 - Role: Space environment exploration. Spacecraft: Shijian 2. Contractor: CAST. Mass: 250kg. Apogee: 1,608km. Perigee: 232km. Inclination: 59.4°. Period: 103.4 min. Summary: The ground tracking station lost the satellite on 1981-10-03 at 03:14 CST, only 13 days after launch. Later investigation suggested that the satellite may have disintegrated due to accelerated spinning.
Shijian 2A - Role: Ionosphere exploration. Spacecraft: Shijian 2A. Mass: 480kg. Contractor: SAST. Apogee: 1,598km. Perigee: 232km. Inclination: 59.5°. Period: 103.3 min. Summary: The satellite stopped transmitting signal on 1981-11-13, only 52 days after launch.
Shijian 2B - Role: Radar calibration target. Mass: 28kg. Contractor: 2nd Academy. Apogee: 1,615km. Perigee: 233km. Inclination: 59.4°. Period: 103.5 min. Summary: The satellite remained in orbit for a week as scheduled.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shijian 3
CAST began to develop a remote-sensing satellite designated Shijian 3 in the late 1970s. The design later evolved into Ziyuan 1 Earth observation satellite.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 4
Shijian 4 was a scientific research satellite designed by the China Academy of Science to explore the radiation environment of space and its effects. The satellite carried 6 devices to detect electron, proton and heavy ion in radiation belts and ionosphere. The 400kg satellite operated in a highly elliptic orbit (200 X 36,000km) to allow it to pass through different layers of the ionosphere.





Shijian 4

1991-12-18 - Launch site: Xichang. Launch pad: LC3. Launch vehicle: CZ-3. Co-passenger: Dongfanghong 2A No.04

Shijian 4  Role: Space radiation research. Spacecraft: Shijian 4. Contractor: China Academy of Science. Mass: 396kg. Summary: The satellite didn't enter orbit due to launch vehicle failure.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1994-02-08 - Launch site: Xichang. Launch pad: LC2. Launch vehicle: CZ-3A. Co-passenger: Kuafu 1 dummy satellite

Shijian 4  Role: Space environment. Spacecraft: Shijian 4. Contractor: China Academy of Science. Mass: 396kg. Apogee: 36,000km. Perigee: 200km. Inclination: 28.5°.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Shijian 5
Shijian 5 was a technology demonstration and scientific research satellite, and also Chinas first small satellite. It was designed as a demonstrator for the CAST968 satellite bus, and also carried 11 scientific payloads. The 300kg satellite was designed and built by CAST. The onboard scientific payloads developed by the China Academy of Science included 3 space environment detectors, 5 single particle study devices and 2 micro-gravity experiment packages. The satellite could be stabilised using three-axis, spin, and gravity-gradient stabilisation. It was also the first Chinese satellite to be fitted with unified S-band (USB) telemetry, S-band data transmission, high-capacity data storage and computerised onboard management.





Shijian 5


1999-05-10 - Launch site: Xichang. Launch pad: LC2. Launch vehicle: CZ-3A. Co-passenger: Fengyun 1C

Shijian 5  Role: Space environment and technology demonstration. Spacecraft: CAST968. Contractor: CAST/China Academy of Science. Mass: 300kg. Apogee: 865km. Perigee: 841km. Inclination: 98.9°. Period: 102 min. Summary: The satellite remained operational in orbit for three months as scheduled.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 6
Shijian 6 was a series of scientific satellites designed for space scientific experiment. Each mission consisted of two satellites (A and B) launched by a single launch vehicle. Satellite A was developed by SAST. Satellite B was developed by China Spacesat Co Ltd of CAST. The onboard mission payload was developed by China Electronic Technology Group Corporation (CETC).

2004-09-09 - 07:14 CST (2004-09-08 23:14 GMT). Launch site: Taiyuan. Launch pad: LC7. Launch vehicle: CZ-4B

Shijian 6-01A - Role: Scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: SAST
Shijian 6-01B - Role: scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: China Spacesat/CAST

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2006-10-24 - 07:34 CST (2006-10-23 23:34 GMT). Launch site: Taiyuan. Launch pad: LC7. Launch vehicle: CZ-4B

Shijian 6-02A - Role: scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: SAST
Shijian 6-02B - Role: scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: China Spacesat/CAST

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2008-10-25 - 09:15 CST (01:15 GMT). Launch site: Taiyuan. Launch pad: LC9. Launch vehicle: CZ-4B

Shijian 6-03A - Role: scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: SAST
Shijian 6-03B - Role: scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: China Spacesat/CAST

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2010-10-06 - 08:49 CST (00:49 GMT). Launch site: Taiyuan. Launch pad: LC9. Launch vehicle: CZ-4B

Shijian 6-04A - Role: scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: SAST
Shijian 6-04B - Role: scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 6. Contractor: China Spacesat/CAST

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 7
Shijian 7 was a scientific satellite designed and built by SAST for Earth observation and scientific experiment roles. The satellite carried a thermal imager designed by the Shanghai Institute of Technical Physics of the China Academy of Sciences.

2005-07-06 - 06:40 CST (2005-07-05 22:40 GMT). Launch site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "603". Launch vehicle: CZ-2D

Shijian 7  Role: Earth observation and scientific experiment. Spacecraft: Shijian 7. Contractor: SAST

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 8
Also known as the 'Seed Satellite', Shijian 8 was a micro-gravity biology scientific satellite based on the FSW-3 platform. The satellite carried 13 mission payloads inside its re-entry capsule, with a total mass of 302kg. Among these were 250kg seeds, which were exposed to the space environment for two weeks. 

2006-09-06 - Launch Site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "603". Launch Vehicle: CZ-2C

Shijian 8  Role: Micro-gravity biology experiment. Spacecraft: FSW-3. Contractor: CAST. Mass: 3,600kg. Apogee: 400km. Perigee: 200km. Inclination: 63°. Period: 91.1 min. Summary: The satellite was recovered on 2006-09-24.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 9
Shijian 9 is a technology demonstration satellite for developing high-efficiency power and advanced spacecraft thermal control technologies. It will also be used to test the endurance of some key indigenously-made spacecraft components and parts.
2012.10.14 Shijian 9A and Shijian 9B launched in Taiyuan ,he mission will conduct on-orbit experiments for electric propulsion, testing the XIPS-20 xenon gas ion thruster system. It will also test high precision and high stability control systems, high efficient power supply and advanced thermal control technology. The satellites features also instruments for Earth observation.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 10
Shijian 10 is a micro-gravity research and experiment satellite based on the FSW platform. The satellite will carry a range of micro-gravity experiment packages in its re-entry capsule, which will be returned to the Earth after the completion of the mission. The project is possibly being suspended due to a lack of funding.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 11
Shijian 11 was a scientific satellite designed by China Spacesat Co. Ltd. of CAST. The satellite was said to be intended for space science and engineering experiment.

2009-11-12 -10:45 CST (02:45 GMT). Launch Site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "603". Launch Vehicle: CZ-2C

Shijian 11 No.01  Role: Unknown. Spacecraft: Shijian 11. Contractor: China Spacesat/CAST.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2011-07-29 -15:42 CST (07:42 GMT). Launch Site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "603". Launch Vehicle: CZ-2C

Shijian 11 No.02  Role: Unknown. Spacecraft: Shijian 11. Contractor: China Spacesat/CAST.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2011-08-18 -17:28 CST (09:28 GMT). Launch Site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "603". Launch Vehicle: CZ-2C

Shijian 11 No.04  Role: Unknown. Spacecraft: Shijian 11. Contractor: China Spacesat/CAST. Summary: The satellite did not enter orbit due to launch vehicle failure.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shijian 12
Shijian 12 was a scientific research satellite designed and built by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST). The satellite was intended for space environment probe, inter-satellite measurement, and telecommunications experiments.

2010-06-15 - Launch Site: Jiuquan. Launch pad: Pad "603". Launch Vehicle: CZ-2D

Shijian 12  Role: Technology demonstration. Spacecraft: Shijian 12. Contractor: SAST. NORAD ID: 36596. Int'l code: 2010-027A. Apogee: 608km. Perigee: 592km. Inclination: 97.7°. Period: 96.6 min. Summary: Two weeks after the launch, a Russian space scientist reported that Shijian 12 manoeuvred close to another satellite, Shijian 6-03A, which was launched in October 2008. Between 21~23 June, Shijian 12 flew about 3km below the orbit of Shijian 6-03A , and slowly climbed to the same orbit and flew about 160km behind. On 14 August, Shijian 12 closed up its distance to Shijian 6-03A, and was only 27km behind. This operation may be an exercise of spacecraft rendezvous, in order to prepare for the rendezvous docking between Shenzhou 8 and Tiangong 1 a year later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China sets sights on collecting samples from Mars*

Wed Oct 10, 2012 9:58pm IST 

BEIJING (Reuters) - China, which has yet to put a person on the moon, aims to land probes on more distant Mars to collect samples by 2030, the chief scientist of its lunar orbiter project said in remarks reported on Wednesday.

China's ambition to reach Mars is a reflection of its growing economic might, allowing it to develop its space exploration capability.

Bringing back samples from Mars was set as a top priority in a recent U.S. science priorities review, although the cost has been seen as astronomical. But a planning group put out a report in September on how to accomplish the mission affordably.

Ouyang Ziyuan, chief scientist of China's lunar orbiter project, was quoted by the official news agency Xinhua as saying that a three-phase probe to Mars was envisaged.

Briefing the Chinese Society of Astronautics on the moon-landing orbiter Chang'e-3, he said that program could help *build a telecommunication network that covers a future Mars probe*. Chang'e-3 is expected to be launched in the second half of 2013.

The three stages of the Mars probe will entail remote sensing, soft-landing and exploration, and the probe would return after automatic sampling, Ouyang said.

(Reporting By Lucy Hornby; Editing by Mark Heinrich)

China sets sights on collecting samples from Mars | Reuters


----------



## cirr

U.S. Intelligence: China to conduct test of more powerful anti-satellite weapon capable of hitting GPS, spy satellites, but after U.S. election | Washington Free Beacon

*U.S. Intelligence: China to conduct test of more powerful anti-satellite weapon capable of hitting GPS, spy satellites, but after U.S. election* 





CASIC's KT space launch vehicle family seen at the 2004 Zhuhai Airshow / RD Fisher

BY: Bill Gertz
October 16, 2012 5:00 am

Chinas military is set to conduct a test of a new and more capable anti-satellite missile that United States intelligence agencies say can knock out strategic satellites in high-earth orbit, according to U.S. officials.

However, a recent intelligence assessment said the test of the Dong Ning-2 direct ascent anti-satellite (ASAT) weapon is being delayed in an apparent effort to avoid upsetting President Barack Obamas reelection bid, said officials who spoke on condition of anonymity.

Intelligence reports from September and this month revealed China will test fire the new DN-2 missile from a ground base sometime in early to mid November.

The missile is described by intelligence agencies as a high-earth orbit interceptor designed to destroy satellites by ramming them at high speeds. The intelligence reports called the new missile a strategically significant counterspace weapon, said the officials familiar with the reports.

Testing a high-earth orbit anti-satellite missile would represent a major advance in Chinas satellite-killing capability, which has been underway for more than a decade. High-earth orbit, also known as geosynchronous orbit, is the location of major communications and navigation satellites, which orbit at a distance of between 12,000 miles and 22,236 miles from earth.

Chinas last ASAT test in 2007 destroyed a low-earth orbit weather satellite about 558 miles in space, causing an orbiting debris field of tens of thousands of pieces of metal that U.S. officials say will threaten orbiting satellites and human space travelers for 100 years.

U.S. officials said it is unlikely China will conduct an impact test of a kinetic kill vehicle against an aging weather satellite as occurred in 2007, although the possibility of a second, major debris-causing test cannot be ruled out.

Instead, officials said the test most likely will be a demonstration of a precision-guided direct ascent missile flying out tens of thousands of miles.

If the United States loses the strategic high ground of high-earth orbit [from a Chinese high-altitude ASAT missile], we are in real trouble, said one U.S. official.

U.S. Global Positioning System satellites, used for both navigation and precision missile guidance, are located in medium-earth orbit, or about 12,000 miles, and thus would be vulnerable to the new DN-2.

Whether or not the test is successful, development of the new high-altitude DN-2 ASAT reveals that Chinas military is planning for future high-orbit space warfare despite seeking international agreements banning weapons in space.

Chinas January 2007 ASAT test drew protests from the United States and other spacefaring nations, who saw it as a major threat to satellites used for both military and civilian purposes. That test also produced tens of thousands of pieces of space debris which threaten satellites.

A second possibility is the DN-2 missile test will be fired against a target missile, as occurred in 2010 as part of a joint Chinese ASAT-missile defense test.

Pentagon spokesmen declined to comment on the DN-2 ASAT program.

Michael Pillsbury, a former Reagan administration defense policymaker, stated in a 2007 report to Congress that Chinese military writers advocated covert deployment of sophisticated anti-satellite weapons system like the kind now being developed by the Peoples Liberation Army for use against the United States in a surprise manner without warning.

Even a small scale anti-satellite attack in a crisis against 50 U.S. satellitesassuming a mix of targeted military reconnaissance, navigation satellites, and communication satellitescould have a catastrophic effect not only on U.S. military forces, but on the U.S. civilian economy, said Pillsbury, currently with the Hudson Institute. Chinese military writings also have discussed attacks on GPS satellites that are located in high-earth orbit, he stated.

ASAT a top-secret program

Chinas anti-satellite missile system is a key element of the communist states growing arsenal of asymmetric warfare weapons, and remains one of Beijings most closely guarded military secrets.

Defense officials have said that with as few as 24 ASAT missiles, China could severely weaken U.S. military operations by disrupting global communications and military logistics, as well as by limiting celestial navigation systems used by high-technology weapons. Such an attack also would severely degrade U.S. intelligence gathering efforts against global targets, a key strategic military advantage.

A U.S. official familiar with reports of the ASAT test said Chinas delay in conducting the test until after the Nov. 6 election is a sign Beijing wants to help President Obamas reelection campaign. It implies theyd rather have him reelected, said the official.

The Obama administration has adopted conciliatory policies toward Chinas military buildup and its large-scale human rights abuses. Critics say the administration also failed to hold Beijing accountable for its unfair trade practices and currency manipulation.

The administrations questionable policies were revealed by a 2009 State Department cable that quoted Secretary of State Hillary Clinton as saying, How do you deal toughly with your banker?a reference to Chinas potentially coercive leverage over the United States through its large holdings of U.S. debt securities.

Richard Fisher, a Chinese military affairs specialist, said little is known publicly of the DN-2 missile. However, the DN-2 may be Chinas designation for an ASAT missile and kill vehicle combination mounted on launchers dubbed KT-2, or KT-2A. This ASAT weapon is based on DF-31 or DF-31A road-mobile intercontinental ballistic missiles, respectively.

ASATs derived from the KT-2 and KT-2A space launch vehicles have the potential to reach high earth orbits used by many strategic U.S. surveillance, communication, and navigation satellites, said Fisher, with the International Assessment and Strategy Center.

Fisher said in 2002, during a military show in China, the KT-2A was touted by Chinese officials as having a 2,000-kilogram payload that could reach high-earth orbits.

Since its appearance a decade ago, the KT series of space launch vehicles presaged what we now know, that a key Chinese strategic goal has been to deny outer space as a sanctuary to support American military operations, Fisher said.

A KT-1 microsatellite launcher was displayed at the Zhuhai air show in 2000, and it was fairly obvious that this could become the basis for an ASAT, and it was used as the basis for the SC-19 ASAT demonstrated successfully in January 2007, Fisher said.

Because China will not join a verifiable space control agreement, Washington has little choice, if it is to continue to deter China militarily, but to build far greater redundancy, passive and active defenses for outer space, he said.

China ASAT caused space debris

U.S. officials estimate that Chinas 2007 ASAT test that destroyed an aging weather satellite in low-earth orbit now accounts for 45 percent of all space debris in low-earth orbit.

After a year of stonewalling by China on the test, an official U.S. demarche, or protest note, was sent to Beijing in January 2008. According to a copy of the note made public by Wikileaks, the protest warned the Chinese government, Any purposeful interference with U.S. space systems will be interpreted by the United States as an infringement of its rights and considered an escalation in a crisis or conflict.

The United States reserves the right, consistent with the [United Nations] Charter and international law, to defend and protect its space systems with a wide range of options, from diplomatic to military, stated the protest, made by then-U.S. Ambassador to China Clark Randt.

A joint State Department-Pentagon report to Congress on export controls made public in April states that China is developing space-based methods to counter ballistic missile defenses of the United States and our allies, including anti-satellite (ASAT) weapons.

As China advances in operational space capabilities, it is actively focusing on how to destroy, disrupt, or deny U.S. access to our own space assets, the report said.

China is developing and refining its ASAT weapons as part of a multi-dimensional program to limit or prevent the use of space-based assets by potential adversaries during times of conflict, the report said.

In addition to the direct-ascent [missile] ASAT program, China is developing other technologies and concepts for kinetic and directed energy for ASAT missions, including electronic jamming of satellite communications and lasers that disrupt satellites, the report said.

ASAT weapons have significant implications for anti-access/area-denial efforts against the United States in Taiwan Strait contingencies, the report said. Those weapons and capabilities are being developed by China as a means to force the U.S. military out of Asian waters and territory and make it more difficult for U.S. forces to get into the region during a conflict, such as a defense of Taiwan. Other anti-access area denial weapons include anti-ship ballistic missiles, cyber warfare capabilities, and submarines.

Defense Intelligence Agency director Lt. Gen. Ronald L. Burgess told Congress in February that China successfully tested a direct ascent anti-satellite weapon (ASAT) missile and is developing jammers and directed-energy weapons for ASAT missions.

Burgess said that as a prerequisite for ASAT attacks, Chinas ability to track and identify satellites is enhanced by technologies from Chinas manned and lunar programs as well as technologies and methods developed to detect and track space debris.

Another ASAT test by China will likely undermine the Obama administrations controversial space arms control proposal, introduced in January. Many in the Pentagon oppose the International Code of Conduct for Outer Space Activities over concerns it would place limits on U.S. space capabilities.

U.S. lagging in counterspace

Despite Chinas continuing development of space weapons, the administration has done no research or development into so-called counterspace weapons and other capabilities that could deter China from its ASAT and anti-satellite laser and jammer arms, according to military officials. The opposition is based on the administrations preference for arms control negotiations and agreements as a major element of its U.S. national security policies, the officials said.

Frank Rose, deputy assistant secretary of state for arms control, said in a speech in April that the space code of conduct would include legally nonbinding transparency and confidence-building measures.

However, a Pentagon Joint Staff assessment of the space code of conduct concluded that U.S. adherence to the codes provisions would hurt U.S. space operations in several areas.

The Pentagons National Security Space Strategy from 2011 makes little mention of counterspace weapons. It states that U.S. policy is to dissuade and deter others from developing space weapons, without providing specifics.

The Pentagon indirectly demonstrated an ASAT capability in 2008 when it used a modified ship-based SM-3 anti-missile interceptor to shoot down a falling, low-earth orbit spy satellite that was considered a danger because its fuel tank might have passed through the atmosphere and landed on earth.

Cables detail PRCs first ASAT test

According to a classified Jan. 12, 2010, State Department cable made public by Wikileaks, China conducted its most recent ASAT test on Jan. 11 of that year.

According to the cable, an ASAT missile designated SC-19 was fired from Chinas Korla Missile Test Complex and successfully intercepted a CSS-X-11 medium-range ballistic missile launched from the Shuangchengzi Space and Missile Center.

The two missiles were tracked by U.S. missile warning satellites to an intercept point at an altitude of about 155 miles in space.

Until then, the SC-19 had been used previously to boost Chinas first successful direct-ascent anti-satellite intercept on Jan. 11, 2007, when a missile rammed into Chinas FY-1C weather satellite.

Previous SC-19 DA-ASAT flight-tests were conducted in 2005 and 2006, the 2010 cable said. This test is assessed to have furthered both Chinese ASAT and ballistic missile defense [BMD] technologies.

The cable contained a U.S. protest note to China on the 2010 test seeking an explanation for Chinese officials about the purpose of the test and what steps were taken to minimize the creation of orbital debris.

The cable said that since the 2007 ASAT test, the United States had urged China not to conduct further space weapons tests.

An earlier cable revealed that U.S. intelligence agencies had advance word of the 2010 space weapons test, and noted that China was not expected to provide notification in advance of the test, which proved accurate.

Other State Department cables revealed conflicting statements from Chinese officials on whether China planned to conduct future ASAT tests. Chinese Foreign Ministry official He Yafei unequivocally stated to U.S. officials in June 2008 that China would not conduct future ASAT tests. In July, China Lt. Gen. Zhang Qinsheng said there were no plans for an ASAT test in the near future.


----------



## feilong

China should build on both ASAT which shoot down stealthy sattellite as well with the capability to shoot higher orbit. If this article is true, it will trigger a star war race.


----------



## shuttler

*China's Beidou system ready for Asia-Pacific service*

2012-10-16 03:15 ( Xinhua)

Chinadaily





Source: Wikipedia



BEIJING - A 16th satellite will be added to China's indigenous satellite navigation system, Beidou, within this month, paving the way for the network to provide services to the Asia-Pacific.

A report in the Beijing News on Monday quoted Guo Shuren, a core member of the China Satellite Navigation System's development team, as saying that the system is expected to start providing free services to civilian users in the Asia-Pacific region in the first half of 2013.

China has successfully launched five satellites for Beidou this year in an effort to eventually weave a constellation of 35 satellites by 2020, at which point it could rival the U.S. Global Positioning System (GPS) and Russia's Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS) for services around the Earth.

So far, the Beidou system has a total of 15 satellites, five in geostationary orbit, five in inclined geostationary orbit and five in medium Earth orbit, according to the management office.

Ran Chengqi, spokesman and director of the office, said in December last year that six more satellites will be launched in 2012 to further improve Beidou and expand its service area to cover most parts of the Asia-Pacific.

Since it started to function on a trial basis on December 27th, 2011, Beidou has been stable and its services have been increased and improved, said a spokesman of the office on September 19th after the successful launch of the 14th and 15th satellites.

The 16th will probably be launched in the last 10 days of October, according to the Beijing News report.

China started to build up its own space-based Positioning, Navigation and Timing (PNT) system in 2000 by launching the first satellite for an experimental version of the Beidou.

Beidou has since started providing licensed services for China's government and military users in transport, weather forecast, fishing, forestry, telecommunications, hydrological monitoring and mapping, according to the spokesman.

However, it is estimated that more than 95 percent of navigation terminals sold in China are GPS terminals.

To compete with foreign rivals, the Beidou terminal can communicate with the ground station by sending and receiving short messages, 120 Chinese characters in each, in addition to the navigation and timing functions that the world's other major navigation systems can provide.

During relief efforts after the 8.0-magnitude earthquake that hit China's southwest in 2008, the system's messaging role helped rescue teams keep smooth contact with each other and the headquarters.

According to the management office, Beidou's free service will be able to track locations within an accuracy of 10 meters, measure speeds within 0.2 meters per second and synchronize clocks with an accuracy of 10 nanoseconds.

Liao Chunfa, a veteran researcher of navigation satellite system, said the space-based PNT system is an essential strategic resource for a country and China should in no way rely on foreign systems in the long term and must develop Beidou unswervingly.

At the same time, Beidou is compatible and interoperable with GPS, the EU's Galileo system and Russia's GLONASS. According to Guo, Beidou's terminals for civilian users will be compatible with GPS.

"To ensure national security and meet the demand of access to services at any location on the planet, China should also develop alternative PNT systems as backups for the Beidou system," Liao suggested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Manned space program's Meridian Project operational*

Updated: 2012-10-23 23:09(Xinhua) 

BEIJING - The "*Meridian Project*," *a massive scientific research project* that will monitor weather in space, became fully operational on Tuesday. 

The Meridian Space Weather Monitoring Project is the country's first space weather monitoring project and will lead the field in multiple areas, according to a statement from the National Space Science Center at the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

"The project will help China's space program achieve major breakthroughs, enhance the country's competence in space and safeguard the security of the nation's space activities," said Wu Ji, general manager of the project and director of the National Space Science Center.

The project began in January 2008, providing forecasts and warnings for the Tiangong-1 and Shenzhou-8 missions in 2011 and the Shenzhou-9 mission in June, according to the statement.

The project aims to "investigate space weather cause-consequence chains in solar-terrestrial space, as well as understand the processes behind catastrophic space weather events and the regional characteristics of the environment above China's territory," said the statement.

*A large-scale ground-based monitoring system composed of 15 stations* will be set up as part of the project, according to the CAS. A comprehensive multi-layered and inter-disciplinary survey and exploration of space will be conducted as well, it said.

*Another similar project is in the works*. Authorities are creating plans for the International Space Weather Meridian Circle Program, which will consist of another series of ground-based monitoring stations that will "*greatly enhance China's ability to monitor the space environment worldwide*," the statement said.

*The stations will monitor a large area between Russia and Australia*, *as well as other regions*, the statement said.

"Most countries in these regions have applauded the project," the statement said.

Manned space program's Meridian Project operational|Science-Tech|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

This is our HAARP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Weather satellites to analyze the skies*

2012-10-24 
By WANG QIAN ( chinadaily.com.cn)

China Daily

China plans to launch 11 weather satellites by 2020 to better analyze the climate, monitor natural hazards and forecast weather, according to a national meteorological satellite development plan. 
The plan, released on Wednesday by the China Meteorological Administration, states that about 22 billion yuan ($3.4 billion) will be invested into the satellite program.

The program will largely improve the countrys weather forecast capacity and reduce economic losses caused by extreme weather events, said Yang Jun, director of the National Satellite Meteorological Center. 

He said all 11 satellites are operational and experimental satellites will also be launched, but there are no details available on the number of experimental satellites.

According to the plan, from 2012 to 2020 China will launch one weather satellite every year, except in 2012 and 2019, when it will launch two. The satellites launched in 2019 will include one to monitor precipitation.

The precipitation-monitoring satellite will help the country avoid the sort of damage caused by rainstorms, like what Beijing residents experienced in July, Yang said.

Devastating floods caused by torrential rain claimed 79 lives in the capital on July 21.

Frequent natural disasters and growing environmental awareness has led to increasing demand for weather data, such as PM2.5, meaning particulate matter in the air that is smaller than 2.5 micrometers in diameter, Yang said.

Li Qing, an engineer at the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, said the coming 10 years will be a peak period for the countrys development of weather satellite technology.

China is accelerating its pace of research and development in satellite technologies and broadening international cooperation.

The China Meteorological Administration and the European Organization for the Exploitation of Meteorological Satellites in Germany has shared data from FY-3B, a Chinese polar-orbiting satellite, available to users in Europe and beyond, since January.

The country will also have talks with countries including the United States and Canada on research and development of the satellite design and data processing to boost Chinas satellite development, according to the plan.

China has launched 12 weather satellites in the Fengyun series since 1988, including six satellites in polar orbits and six in geosynchronous orbit. Currently there are seven weather satellites in operation.

Although 11 additional satellites will be in operation by 2020, Yang is not satisfied, and said the more weather satellites launched, the more reliable can the weather forecast be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 16th *Beidou-2* satellite, GEO-6, is successfully launched into GTO at 23:33:04 local time. The system should entry into service in Asia beginning of 2013.

The worldwide coverage should be effective starting from 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theniubt

China's Beidou navigation system gets new satellite

China deployed its 16th satellite Thursday for the growing Beidou navigation system, moving the network closer to the inauguration of full service in the Asia-Pacific region, according to state media.


Artist's concept of a Beidou satellite. Credit: China Academy of Space Technology

The Beidou satellite launched aboard a Long March 3C rocket at 1533 GMT (11:33 a.m. EDT) from the Xichang space center in southwestern China's Sichuan province, according to the Xinhua new agency.

Liftoff occurred at 11:33 p.m. Beijing time.

Powered by two liquid-fueled strap-on boosters and a first stage engine, the three-stage launcher climbed away from the space base and turned on an easterly heading.

The rocket's cryogenic third stage was supposed to place the Beidou satellite in an elliptical geosynchronous transfer orbit, and Chinese officials reported the launch was successful.

The spacecraft will use on-board thrusters to reach an operational position in geostationary orbit over the equator.

China has launched six Beidou satellites in 2012, placing four craft in medium Earth orbit about 13,000 miles high and two geostationary orbit platforms in space, including Thursday's mission.

The Beidou navigation constellation, also known as Compass, is China's counterpart to the U.S. Air Force's GPS program. Russia and Europe are also developing independent space navigation capabilities.

The Beidou system will consist of 35 satellites to provide global navigation coverage by 2020, according to Chinese officials.

China activated the network on a trial basis for government and military users in December 2011, and Xinhua reported the Beidou system will offer free civilian services over the Asia-Pacific region by the first half of 2013.

The system has been used in transportation, weather forecasting, marine fisheries, hydrological monitoring, and mapping, according to Xinhua.

Beidou managers say the constellation will provide positioning services with an accuracy of 10 meters, or about 33 feet, speed estimates within less than one foot per second, and time measurements within 10 nanoseconds.

Thursday's blastoff marked the 15th space launch of the year for China.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The launching of the *16th* Beidou-2 navigation and positionning satellite GEO-6. This launch was also the *15th* chinese space launch in 2012...











It should probably have 3 to 5 additional chinese space launches before the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A table (_unfortunately it is written in chinese..._) showing the *14 launches of 16 Beidou-2 satellites*...

So far 6 GEO satellites (_One of them, G2, is out of service_), 5 IGSO satellites and 5 MEO satellites (_M1 is not in use because of experimental purpose_) have been launched since 2007...


----------



## shuttler

I see 2 different rocket testing centers. Am I wrong?














Our fire bricks? Simply the best!


----------



## cirr

BY STEPHEN CLARK

SPACEFLIGHT NOW

Posted: October 25, 2012

China deployed its 16th satellite Thursday for the growing Beidou navigation system, moving the network closer to the inauguration of full service in the Asia-Pacific region, according to state media.





Artist's concept of a Beidou satellite. Credit: China Academy of Space Technology

The Beidou satellite launched aboard a Long March 3C rocket at 1533 GMT (11:33 a.m. EDT) from the Xichang space center in southwestern China's Sichuan province, according to the Xinhua new agency. 

Liftoff occurred at 11:33 p.m. Beijing time. 

Powered by two liquid-fueled strap-on boosters and a first stage engine, the three-stage launcher climbed away from the space base and turned on an easterly heading. 

The rocket's cryogenic third stage was supposed to place the Beidou satellite in an elliptical geosynchronous transfer orbit, and Chinese officials reported the launch was successful. 

The spacecraft will use on-board thrusters to reach an operational position in geostationary orbit over the equator. 

China has launched six Beidou satellites in 2012, placing four craft in medium Earth orbit about 13,000 miles high and two geostationary orbit platforms in space, including Thursday's mission. 

The Beidou navigation constellation, also known as Compass, is China's counterpart to the U.S. Air Force's GPS program. Russia and Europe are also developing independent space navigation capabilities. 

The Beidou system will consist of 35 satellites to provide global navigation coverage by 2020, according to Chinese officials. 

China activated the network on a trial basis for government and military users in December 2011, and Xinhua reported the Beidou system will offer free civilian services over the Asia-Pacific region by the first half of 2013. 

The system has been used in transportation, weather forecasting, marine fisheries, hydrological monitoring, and mapping, according to Xinhua. 

Beidou managers say the constellation will provide positioning services with an accuracy of 10 meters, or about 33 feet, speed estimates within less than one foot per second, and time measurements within 10 nanoseconds. 

Thursday's blastoff marked the 15th space launch of the year for China.

Spaceflight Now &#0124; Breaking News &#0124; China's Beidou navigation system gets new satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

good for Pakistan..As Pakistan is currently the only military user of Beidou

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Launch Video&#65306;

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDY2OTUzNzI0/v.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SamranAli

very nice...congratz..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

China launches another satellite for independent navigation system - Xinhua | English.news.cn

China launches another satellite for independent navigation system
XICHANG, Sichuan, Oct. 25 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched another satellite into space for its indigenous global navigation and positioning network at 11:33 p.m. Beijing Time Thursday, the launch center said.

The satellite, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket.

It was the 16th satellite for the Beidou system, or Compass system.

The network is planned to officially provide services for most parts of the Asia-Pacific region in early 2013 and begin offering global services by 2020.

Since it started to provide services on a trial basis on Dec. 27, 2011, the Beidou system has been stable, said a spokesperson of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

The system has been gradually used in extended sectors including transportation, weather forecasting, marine fisheries, forestry, telecommunications, hydrological monitoring and mapping, according to the spokesperson.

The newly-launched satellite will play an important role in improving the system's service, the spokesperson said.

China started to build up its own satellite navigation system to break its dependence on the U.S. Global Positioning System in 2000.

Between October 2000 and May 2003, the country set up a regional satellite navigation system after launching three Beidou geostationary satellites.

Beidou-1 can not meet growing demand, so China decided to set up a more functional Beidou-2 regional and global navigation system, Qi Faren, former chief designer for Shenzhou spaceships, said in an interview in 2011.

The Beidou-2 system will eventually consist of 35 satellites.

Five Beidou satellites were sent into space early this year. The 11th satellite was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket on Feb. 25, the 12th and 13th were sent by a Long March-3B carrier on April 30, while the 14th and 15th satellites were launched on Sept. 19.





A Long March-3C carrier rocket carrying a satellite blasts off from the launch pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Oct. 25, 2012. China successfully launched the satellite into space for its indigenous global navigation and positioning network at 11:33 p.m. Beijing Time Thursday, the launch center said. It was the 16th satellite for the Beidou system, or Compass system. Beidou can provide service to most Assia countries and Pacific countries now(Xinhua/Liu Chan) 






the 170th launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the 15th successful orbital Chinese launch in 2012 .
Orbital Launches of 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beidou will enable China PLA mobolize around the world, mostly importantly for the accuracy of ICBM and DH-10 cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Photos of this launch...


----------



## hk299792458

How China use Beidou-2 system in fish administration...


----------



## hk299792458

New video of this launch...


----------



## ahfatzia

*China dismisses reports about anti-satellite missile test*


BEIJING, Oct. 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Defense Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun has dismissed media reports about a planned test launch of an anti-satellite missile in November.

"Such reports did not conform to the fact," Yang said at a regular news briefing on Thursday.

Reports said that China will conduct the test targeting satellites with a high orbit altitude, such as reconnaissance satellites and navigation satellites. Reports said the test would be conducted after the U.S. presidential election next month.

China dismisses reports about anti-satellite missile test - People's Daily Online


----------



## peep

China is slowly emerging as a definite threat to mankind.. they won't stop at anywhere :|


----------



## anon45

As long as they don't cause a mess like the last one did, jesus that was a real f up China. Make it clean this time.


----------



## Type 052D

No more GPS systems for civillian uses, great!


----------



## SinoChallenger

peep said:


> China is slowly emerging as a definite threat to mankind.. they won't stop at anywhere :|


After india is split into many pieces and South Asia is at peace then we stop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type 052D

Good news but it should be directed at Japanese JAXA TeleCom Stats and JMSDF assets in space, should Japs gets to lippy!



SinoChallenger said:


> After india is split into many pieces and South Asia is at peace then we stop



No, Nippon is a greater threat! India can be dealt with later!


----------



## Secur

peep said:


> China is slowly emerging as a definite threat to mankind.. they won't stop at anywhere :|



Yes , US is a saint , right ?  ... The history of the Americans can put even Hitler to shame !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Asia's largest radiotelescope went into operation in Shanghai on 26.10.2012&#65306;

[?]??_?_??


----------



## cirr

Offical&#65306;the PLA 2nd artillery Corps test fired the LATEST INNOVATIVE missile, achieving record accuracy:












Note that the word "innovative" is used to describe the missile in the headline.

It is also reported in the same article that designs for quite a number of new type missiles have been finalized and the resulting systems fielded


----------



## Sasquatch

Please post all news about Chinese Space Capabilities here

http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/84216-chinese-space-capabilities-14.html

thread moved.


----------



## Broccoli

What kinda missile is that? It looks like DF-21.


----------



## cirr

The circled is thought to be a full-scale model of the YF660 rocket engine for the CZ-9 launch vehicle under development&#12290;The third on the left is the 120-ton thrust YF100 used on the CZ-5 rocket scheduled for test launch in 2014&#65306;


----------



## cirr

*China unveils large radio telescope in Shanghai*

Updated: 2012-10-28 18:20(Xinhua) 

SHANGHAI - A massive radio telescope for use in space observation was unveiled Sunday at the foot of Sheshan Mountain in Shanghai.

The telescope will be used to track and collect data from satellites and space probes.

The newly-built radio telescope can pick up eight different frequency bands and also *track Earth satellites, lunar exploration satellites and deep space probes*, said Hong Xiaoyu, head of the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory.

"We hope that the new radio telescope will go into operation earlier so that we can use it to observe the unmanned lunar probe Chang'e-2," said Wu Weiren, chief designer of the lunar orbiter project.

The telescope will be used for Very Long Baseline Interferometry (VLBI), a type of astronomical interferometry used in radio astronomy, as it can collect accurate data and increase its angular resolution during astronomical observation.

China's VLBI system is made up of four telescopes in the cities of Shanghai, Beijing, Kunming, Urumqi, respectively, as well as a data center in Shanghai.

Radio telescopes differ from optical ones in that they use radio antennae to track and collect data from satellites and space probes. The first radio antenna used to identify astronomical radio sources was built by Karl Guthe Jansky, an engineer with Bell Telephone Laboratories, in the early 1930s.

China unveils large radio telescope in Shanghai|Science-Tech|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


> *China unveils large radio telescope in Shanghai*
> 
> Updated: 2012-10-28 18:20(Xinhua)
> 
> SHANGHAI - A massive radio telescope for use in space observation was unveiled Sunday at the foot of Sheshan Mountain in Shanghai.
> 
> The telescope will be used to track and collect data from satellites and space probes.
> 
> The newly-built radio telescope can pick up eight different frequency bands and also *track Earth satellites, lunar exploration satellites and deep space probes*, said Hong Xiaoyu, head of the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory.
> 
> "We hope that the new radio telescope will go into operation earlier so that we can use it to observe the unmanned lunar probe Chang'e-2," said Wu Weiren, chief designer of the lunar orbiter project.
> 
> The telescope will be used for Very Long Baseline Interferometry (VLBI), a type of astronomical interferometry used in radio astronomy, as it can collect accurate data and increase its angular resolution during astronomical observation.
> 
> China's VLBI system is made up of four telescopes in the cities of Shanghai, Beijing, Kunming, Urumqi, respectively, as well as a data center in Shanghai.
> 
> Radio telescopes differ from optical ones in that they use radio antennae to track and collect data from satellites and space probes. The first radio antenna used to identify astronomical radio sources was built by Karl Guthe Jansky, an engineer with Bell Telephone Laboratories, in the early 1930s.
> 
> China unveils large radio telescope in Shanghai|Science-Tech|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


> The circled is thought to be a full-scale model of the YF660 rocket engine for the CZ-9 launch vehicle under development&#12290;The third on the left is the 120-ton thrust YF100 used on the CZ-5 rocket scheduled for test launch in 2014&#65306;



Would you mind to tell me from which TV report you got this image?

Thx,


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

CHINA ON THE MOVE congrats to chinese brothers and their desire to be best in world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

cirr said:


> *China unveils large radio telescope in Shanghai*
> 
> Updated: 2012-10-28 18:20(Xinhua)
> 
> SHANGHAI - A massive radio telescope for use in space observation was unveiled Sunday at the foot of Sheshan Mountain in Shanghai.....
> China unveils large radio telescope in Shanghai|Science-Tech|chinadaily.com.cn














































&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#22312;&#27818;&#21551;&#21160; &#33021;&#30475;&#21040;100&#22810;&#20159;&#20809;&#24180;&#22806;&#22825;&#20307;
2012&#24180;10&#26376;28&#26085; 07:01
&#26469;&#28304;:&#19996;&#26041;&#32593; &#20316;&#32773;:&#20446;&#31435;&#20005; &#36873;&#31295;:&#37073;&#38395;&#25991; 

&#12288;&#12288;&#9632; &#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#20170;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#22825;&#25991;&#21488;&#21551;&#21160;

&#12288;&#12288;&#9632; &#24212;&#29992;&#20110;&#26126;&#24180;&#25506;&#26376;&#24037;&#31243;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#12288;&#39640;70&#31859;&#12288;&#37325;2600&#22810;&#21544;&#12288;&#21344;&#22320;&#38754;&#31215;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;8&#20010;&#31726;&#29699;&#22330;&#22823;&#23567;&#12288;&#20027;&#21453;&#23556;&#38754;&#30452;&#24452;65&#31859;&#12288;&#21487;&#20197;&#20840;&#26041;&#20301;360&#24230;&#36716;&#21160;

&#12288;&#12288;&#19996;&#26041;&#32593;10&#26376;28&#26085;&#28040;&#24687;&#65306;&#25454;&#12298;&#19996;&#26041;&#26089;&#25253;&#12299;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#23427;&#21487;&#20197;&#35266;&#27979;&#21040;100&#22810;&#20159;&#20809;&#24180;&#22806;&#30340;&#22825;&#20307;&#65292;&#23427;&#21487;&#20197;&#28165;&#26970;&#22320;&#21548;&#21040;&#26469;&#33258;&#23431;&#23449;&#28145;&#22788;&#24494;&#24369;&#30340;&#23556;&#30005;&#20449;&#21495;&#65292;&#23427;&#21487;&#20197;&#31934;&#30830;&#36319;&#36394;&#39640;&#36712;&#22320;&#29699;&#21355;&#26143;&#12289;&#25506;&#26376;&#21355;&#26143;&#21644;&#28145;&#31354;&#25506;&#27979;&#22120;&#65292;&#23427;&#23601;&#26159;&#20122;&#27954;&#26368;&#22823;&#30340;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20170;&#22825;&#65292;&#36825;&#21488;&#39640;70&#31859;&#12289;&#37325;2600&#22810;&#21544;&#12289;&#21344;&#22320;&#38754;&#31215;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;8&#20010;&#31726;&#29699;&#22330;&#22823;&#23567;&#30340;&#24040;&#22411;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#23558;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#22825;&#25991;&#21488;&#27491;&#24335;&#33853;&#25104;&#65292;&#36825;&#19968;&#21488;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#26368;&#37325;&#35201;&#30340;&#20219;&#21153;&#23601;&#26159;&#35201;&#22312;&#26126;&#24180;&#25105;&#22269;&#25506;&#26376;&#24037;&#31243;&#20108;&#26399;&#24403;&#20013;&#21457;&#25381;&#23427;&#30340;&#20316;&#29992;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20309;&#35859;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30452;&#24452;&#36234;&#22823;&#35270;&#21147;&#36234;&#22909; 

&#12288;&#12288;&#19982;&#30452;&#25509;&#25104;&#20687;&#30340;&#20809;&#23398;&#22825;&#25991;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#19981;&#21516;&#65292;&#23556;&#30005;&#22825;&#25991;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#30340;&#21407;&#29702;&#26159;&#29992;&#22806;&#24418;&#20687;&#30879;&#29366;&#30340;&#22825;&#32447;&#65292;&#25509;&#25910;&#26080;&#32447;&#30005;&#27874;&#26469;&#30830;&#23450;&#33322;&#22825;&#22120;&#30340;&#20301;&#32622;&#21644;&#36712;&#36947;&#12290;&#22240;&#27492;&#36825;&#20010;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#30340;&#30452;&#24452;&#36234;&#22823;&#65292;&#23427;&#30340;&#25506;&#27979;&#33539;&#22260;&#36234;&#36828;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#35270;&#21147;&#36234;&#22909;&#65292;&#25797;&#38271;&#25509;&#25910;&#36965;&#36828;&#22825;&#20307;&#21457;&#20986;&#30340;&#24494;&#24369;&#30005;&#30913;&#27874;&#20449;&#21495;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#27425;&#23433;&#35013;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#30340;&#36825;&#21488;&#23556;&#30005;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#20027;&#21453;&#23556;&#38754;&#30452;&#24452;&#26159;65&#31859;&#65292;&#30456;&#24403;&#20110;8&#20010;&#31726;&#29699;&#22330;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#20840;&#26041;&#20301;360&#24230;&#36716;&#21160;&#65292;&#23427;&#28085;&#30422;&#20102;&#23556;&#30005;&#22825;&#25991;&#30740;&#31350;&#30340;&#20840;&#37096;&#21400;&#31859;&#27874;&#32423;&#21644;&#37096;&#20998;&#27627;&#31859;&#27874;&#32423;&#30340;&#27874;&#27573;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#37197;&#22791;&#39640;&#28789;&#25935;&#24230;&#25509;&#25910;&#26426;&#31995;&#32479;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#20174;&#32508;&#21512;&#24615;&#33021;&#19978;&#22312;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#24212;&#35813;&#26159;&#25490;&#21517;&#31532;&#22235;&#20301;&#30340;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#21151;&#33021;&#26377;&#21738;&#20123;

&#12288;&#12288;&#21548;&#21040;&#23431;&#23449;&#28145;&#22788;&#24494;&#24369;&#20449;&#21495;

&#12288;&#12288;&#23556;&#30005;&#22825;&#25991;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#24314;&#25104;&#20197;&#21518;&#65292;&#23427;&#21487;&#20197;&#28165;&#26970;&#22320;&#21548;&#21040;&#26469;&#33258;&#23431;&#23449;&#28145;&#22788;&#24494;&#24369;&#30340;&#23556;&#30005;&#20449;&#21495;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#35266;&#27979;&#21040;100&#22810;&#20159;&#20809;&#24180;&#20197;&#22806;&#30340;&#22825;&#20307;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#21488;&#20027;&#21453;&#23556;&#38754;&#30452;&#24452;65&#31859;&#12289;&#20840;&#26041;&#20301;&#21487;&#36716;&#21160;&#30340;&#23556;&#30005;&#22825;&#25991;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#26159;&#30001;&#20013;&#31185;&#38498;&#12289;&#19978;&#28023;&#24066;&#25919;&#24220;&#21644;&#20013;&#22269;&#25506;&#26376;&#24037;&#31243;&#21150;&#20844;&#23460;&#20849;&#21516;&#20986;&#36164;&#24314;&#36896;&#30340;&#12290;&#23427;&#20174;2009&#24180;&#24213;&#22880;&#22522;&#24320;&#22987;&#21046;&#36896;&#65292;&#21382;&#26102;&#20004;&#24180;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#26494;&#27743;&#20312;&#23665;&#22522;&#22320;&#30340;&#20013;&#31185;&#38498;&#19978;&#28023;&#22825;&#25991;&#21488;&#24050;&#32463;&#22522;&#26412;&#32452;&#35013;&#23436;&#27605;&#65292;10&#26376;28&#26085;&#23558;&#20250;&#36827;&#34892;&#39318;&#27425;&#21551;&#21160;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#21488;&#22825;&#25991;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#24314;&#25104;&#20197;&#21518;&#65292;&#21487;&#22312;&#22235;&#20010;&#20302;&#27874;&#27573;&#39057;&#27573;&#25237;&#20837;&#24037;&#20316;&#65292;&#20043;&#21518;&#23558;&#33268;&#21147;&#20110;&#23436;&#25104;&#22235;&#20010;&#39640;&#39057;&#27874;&#27573;&#30340;&#25509;&#25910;&#35774;&#22791;&#20197;&#21450;&#20027;&#21160;&#38754;&#35843;&#25972;&#31995;&#32479;&#30340;&#27979;&#35797;&#12290;&#24635;&#20043;&#65292;&#26395;&#36828;&#38236;&#31995;&#32479;&#20840;&#37096;&#24314;&#25104;&#21518;&#65292;&#23558;&#20250;&#22312;&#25105;&#22269;&#23556;&#30005;&#22825;&#25991;&#12289;&#22320;&#29699;&#21160;&#21147;&#23398;&#36824;&#26377;&#31354;&#38388;&#31185;&#23398;&#31561;&#22810;&#20010;&#39046;&#22495;&#21457;&#25381;&#23427;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#20316;&#29992;&#12290;

Asia's largest radio telescopes can see more than 100 million light-years away celestial start in Shanghai
2012-10-28 7:01
Source: Daily Author: Yu Li Yan election is issued: Cheng Wenwen

&#9632; Asia's biggest radio telescope was launched today at the Shanghai Observatory

&#9632; used in lunar exploration program next year

Asia's biggest radio telescope, 70 meters high and weighing more than 2.6 thousand tons covers an area equivalent to the size of the main reflector surface 65 meters in diameter can be 360 &#8203;&#8203;degree rotation of eight basketball courts

LONDON October 28 news: According to the Oriental Morning Post reported, it can be observed celestial bodies of more than 100 million light-years away, it can clearly hear the faint radio signals from deep space, it can accurately track high orbit Earth satellite, lunar exploration satellite and deep-space probes, it is Asia's biggest radio telescope.

Today, this 70 meters high and weighs over 2.6 thousand tons, covers an area equivalent to the size of eight basketball courts of giant radio telescope was formally unveiled at the Shanghai Observatory, the telescope is the most important task next year, China's lunar exploration program. two to play its role.

What is a radio telescope

The larger the diameter of the "vision" the better

Unlike direct imaging optical telescope, a radio telescope principle looks like a dish antenna to receive radio waves to determine the location and orbit of the spacecraft. The larger the diameter radio telescope, its detection range farther is the "vision" for the better, good to receive distant faint electromagnetic signals emitted by celestial bodies.

This installation in Shanghai, the radio telescope main reflector surface diameter of 65 meters, the equivalent of eight basketball courts, and can rotate 360 &#8203;&#8203;degrees, it covers all cm wave and part of the millimeter-wave level of the band of the radio astronomy research , equipped with a high-sensitivity receiver system, from the overall performance of the world should be ranked fourth.

What features are

Hear the weak signal of the depths of the universe

After the completion of the radio astronomy telescope, it can clearly hear the faint radio signals from the depths of the universe, celestial bodies observed more than 100 million light-years away.

The main reflector surface diameter of 65 meters, the full range of rotatable radio telescope is jointly funded by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the Shanghai Municipal Government and China's lunar exploration project office construction. From the end of 2009, the foundation began manufacturing, which lasted two years in the Shanghai Songjiang Sheshan Ji ground, the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory, Chinese Academy of Sciences has been basically assembled, October 28, will start for the first time.

Telescope built in four low-band frequency range to work after will be committed to the completion of four high-frequency band of the receiving equipment and active surface to adjust the system test. In short, the telescope system are all completed in various fields of radio astronomy, geodynamics, there is space science will play an important role.


Translation: google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

hk299792458 said:


> Would you mind to tell me from which TV report you got this image?
> 
> Thx,



China Central TV Channel 10 = upper left corner label


----------



## hk299792458

shuttler said:


> China Central TV Channel 10 = upper left corner label



Thx, just found it on Link

If my chinese is not wrong, the title is called "Force of China", or something like that?


----------



## shuttler

hk299792458 said:


> Thx, just found it on Link
> 
> *If my chinese is not wrong, the title is called "Force of China", or something like that?
> *



great you have found it!

I will have it translated as "China's Efforts" - " Force" may sound a bit intimidating to the faint-hearted cheerleaders and unnecessarily adds to the billow of "China Threat" conspiracy theorists! 

The program covers a wide spectrum of Chinese scientific efforts / discoveries developed or in the pipeline which ranges from archeology, pure physical researches. aerospace .... etc.. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## shuttler

This sits in the valley of Guizhou will be the world's largest!






http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/196151-worlds-largest-radio-telescope-guizhou-foundation.html


----------



## hk299792458

China confirmed to launch the 10th Shenzhou manned spacecraft in 2013.


----------



## cirr

shuttler said:


> This sits in the valley of Guizhou will be the world's largest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/196151-worlds-largest-radio-telescope-guizhou-foundation.html



This is the largest *stationary* radio telescope in the world&#12290;

China is indeed planning the world's largest *movable* radio telescope in Xinjiang&#65292;with the main reflection plane measuring 110m in diameter compared to the just-completed 65m telescope in Shanghai&#12290; Its frequency of operation&#65292;at 100GHz&#65292;will also be higher than the Shanghai telescope&#8216;s&#12290;


----------



## hk299792458

The development of the new YF-100 LOX-Kerosene rocket engine, for the futur CZ-5 rocket...

In some screens we can even see the mockup of YF-660, main core engine of the developing CZ-9 heavy rocket which could be used for manned lunar program.


----------



## hk299792458

China's Shockwave hypersonic wind tunnel JF-12, which can reach Mach 9. It could be used for the development of chinese X-51-like air/spacecraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

hk299792458, 

are you *elixir* from forum-conquete-spatiale.fr?

love all the stuff you're posting over there. you shouldn't waste your time here..lol


----------



## hk299792458

qwerrty said:


> hk299792458,
> 
> are you *elixir* from forum-conquete-spatiale.fr?
> 
> love all the stuff you're posting over there. you shouldn't waste your time here..lol



Yes,it is me.


----------



## cirr

YF660 viewed from a different angle&#65306;






CZ(Long March)-9 is making nice progress!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

wow, i thought it's only exists on paper..
no real funding yet, until they have some success with cz-5 first?


----------



## hk299792458

The project of CZ-9 has been officialized, it seems...

We can see the difference in terms of size between a CZ-5 and a CZ-9 -






And the configuration on the left, with new YF-660 LOX-Kerosene and new YF-220 LOX/LHX engines, had been choosen -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Obambam



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#22269;&#26032;&#19968;&#20195;&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;2014&#24180;&#39318;&#39134; 
*
2012&#24180;11&#26376;15&#26085; 09:23:52 
&#26469;&#28304;&#65306; &#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 


Xinhuanet








&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;&#29664;&#28023;&#65297;&#65297;&#26376;&#65297;&#65301;&#26085;&#30005;&#65288;&#35760;&#32773;&#29579;&#25935;&#12289;&#24352;&#27589;&#65289;&#27491;&#22312;&#29664;&#28023;&#36827;&#34892;&#30340;&#31532;&#20061;&#23626;&#20013;&#22269;&#22269;&#38469;&#33322;&#31354;&#33322;&#22825;&#21338;&#35272;&#20250;&#19978;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#25216;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496;&#31532;&#19968;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498;&#23637;&#20986;&#20845;&#22823;&#28779;&#31661;&#27169;&#22411;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#26368;&#24341;&#20154;&#27880;&#30446;&#30340;&#26159;&#26032;&#19968;&#20195;&#22823;&#25512;&#21147;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#38271;&#24449;&#20116;&#21495;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;&#23558;&#20110;&#65298;&#65296;&#65297;&#65300;&#24180;&#39318;&#39134;&#12290;

&#38271;&#24449;&#20116;&#21495;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#26032;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;&#22823;&#22411;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#65292;&#35813;&#28779;&#31661;&#37319;&#29992;&#28082;&#27682;&#12289;&#28082;&#27687;&#12289;&#29028;&#27833;&#31561;&#26080;&#27602;&#12289;&#26080;&#27745;&#26579;&#25512;&#36827;&#21058;&#65292;&#37319;&#29992;&#27169;&#22359;&#21270;&#35774;&#35745;&#65292;&#38477;&#20302;&#21457;&#23556;&#25104;&#26412;&#65292;&#25552;&#39640;&#21487;&#38752;&#24615;&#65292;&#20855;&#26377;&#24456;&#24378;&#30340;&#36866;&#24212;&#33021;&#21147;&#21644;&#24066;&#22330;&#31454;&#20105;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;

&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#35813;&#22411;&#21495;&#28779;&#31661;&#30340;&#20302;&#36712;&#36816;&#36733;&#33021;&#21147;&#36798;&#21040;&#65298;&#65301;&#21544;&#65292;&#22320;&#29699;&#21516;&#27493;&#36716;&#31227;&#36712;&#36947;&#36816;&#36733;&#33021;&#21147;&#36798;&#21040;&#65297;&#65300;&#21544;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#23436;&#25104;&#36817;&#22320;&#36712;&#36947;&#21355;&#26143;&#12289;&#22320;&#29699;&#21516;&#27493;&#36716;&#31227;&#36712;&#36947;&#21355;&#26143;&#12289;&#22826;&#38451;&#21516;&#27493;&#36712;&#36947;&#21355;&#26143;&#12289;&#31354;&#38388;&#31449;&#21644;&#26376;&#29699;&#25506;&#27979;&#22120;&#31561;&#21508;&#31867;&#33322;&#22825;&#22120;&#30340;&#21457;&#23556;&#20219;&#21153;&#39134;&#65292;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#25552;&#21319;&#20013;&#22269;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#30340;&#33322;&#22825;&#36816;&#36755;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;

&#21442;&#23637;&#30340;&#36824;&#26377;&#38271;&#24449;&#19977;&#21495;&#30002;&#31995;&#21015;&#28779;&#31661;&#31561;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#25285;&#20219;&#25506;&#26376;&#24037;&#31243;&#12289;&#21271;&#26007;&#23548;&#33322;&#24037;&#31243;&#12289;&#22269;&#38469;&#21830;&#19994;&#21457;&#23556;&#31561;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#38271;&#24449;&#19977;&#21495;&#30002;&#31995;&#21015;&#28779;&#31661;&#33258;&#65298;&#65296;&#65296;&#65303;&#24180;&#36215;&#20808;&#21518;&#36890;&#36807;&#65297;&#65300;&#27425;&#21457;&#23556;&#25226;&#65297;&#65302;&#39063;&#21271;&#26007;&#21355;&#26143;&#36865;&#20837;&#36712;&#36947;&#65292;&#25104;&#21151;&#29575;&#65297;&#65296;&#65296;&#65285;&#65292;&#20026;&#21271;&#26007;&#19968;&#26399;&#32452;&#32593;&#30340;&#22278;&#28385;&#25104;&#21151;&#22880;&#23450;&#20102;&#22362;&#23454;&#30340;&#22522;&#30784;&#12290;&#23637;&#20986;&#30340;&#38271;&#24449;&#20108;&#21495;&#65318;&#28779;&#31661;&#20027;&#35201;&#25285;&#20219;&#36733;&#20154;&#33322;&#22825;&#24037;&#31243;&#30340;&#21457;&#23556;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#20849;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#21313;&#27425;&#21457;&#23556;&#65292;&#20840;&#37096;&#25104;&#21151;&#12290;

&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#19968;&#38498;&#21033;&#29992;&#21313;&#20960;&#39033;&#28779;&#31661;&#25216;&#26415;&#36716;&#21270;&#30340;&#29028;&#21270;&#24037;&#39033;&#30446;&#20063;&#22312;&#33322;&#23637;&#19978;&#20142;&#30456;&#65292;&#35813;&#39033;&#30446;&#36830;&#32493;&#36816;&#36716;&#26368;&#39640;&#32426;&#24405;&#65298;&#65300;&#65296;&#22825;&#65292;&#36229;&#36807;&#22269;&#38469;&#21516;&#34892;&#36817;&#65297;&#65296;&#65296;&#22825;&#65292;&#24635;&#20307;&#25216;&#26415;&#22269;&#38469;&#39046;&#20808;&#12290;

&#33322;&#22825;&#31185;&#25216;&#19968;&#38498;&#21448;&#21517;&#20013;&#22269;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#25216;&#26415;&#30740;&#31350;&#38498;&#65292;&#25104;&#31435;&#20110;&#65297;&#65305;&#65301;&#65303;&#24180;&#65292;&#26159;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#20107;&#19994;&#30340;&#21457;&#31077;&#22320;&#65292;&#38065;&#23398;&#26862;&#25285;&#20219;&#39318;&#20219;&#38498;&#38271;&#12290;

&#33322;&#23637;&#26399;&#38388;&#30340;&#65297;&#65297;&#26376;&#65297;&#65302;&#26085;&#24688;&#36898;&#19968;&#38498;&#36814;&#26469;&#24314;&#38498;&#65301;&#65301;&#21608;&#24180;&#21326;&#35806;&#65292;&#19968;&#38498;&#20826;&#22996;&#20070;&#35760;&#26753;&#23567;&#34425;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#22312;&#65301;&#65301;&#24180;&#30340;&#21382;&#21490;&#20013;&#65292;&#19968;&#38498;&#20849;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#65297;&#65298;&#65300;&#27425;&#28779;&#31661;&#21457;&#23556;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#21069;&#65301;&#65296;&#21457;&#21382;&#32463;&#65298;&#65304;&#24180;&#65292;&#21518;&#65301;&#65296;&#21457;&#21382;&#26102;&#65297;&#65298;&#24180;&#65292;&#32780;&#31532;&#19977;&#20010;&#65301;&#65296;&#21457;&#26377;&#26395;&#22312;&#65299;&#65293;&#65300;&#24180;&#38388;&#23454;&#29616;&#12290;&#24180;&#22343;&#65297;&#65296;&#20313;&#21457;&#30340;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#39640;&#24378;&#23494;&#24230;&#21457;&#23556;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#20013;&#22269;&#36816;&#36733;&#28779;&#31661;&#24050;&#32463;&#27493;&#20837;&#20135;&#19994;&#21270;&#21457;&#23637;&#38454;&#27573;&#12290;


*China's new generation of high-thrust carrier rocket first flight in 2014 
*
November 15, 2012 09:23:52
Source: Xinhua

Zhuhai, Xinhua, November 15 (Reporter Wang Min, Zhang Yi) Zhuhai, the Ninth China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Research Institute exhibited six rocket model, which is the most compelling The attention of a new generation of high-thrust carrier rocket Long March V, first flight is expected in 2014.

****Long March V launch vehicle is a newly developed large launch vehicle, the rocket using liquid hydrogen, liquid oxygen, kerosene and other non-toxic, pollution-free propellant, modular design, lower launch costs, improve reliability, and has a strong adaptability and competitiveness in the market.

****According to reports, the model rocket LEO carrying capacity of 25 tons to geosynchronous transfer orbit carrying capacity of 14 tons, can complete a near-earth orbit satellite to geosynchronous transfer orbit satellites, sun-synchronous orbit satellites, space stations and lunar probe class spacecraft launch missions to fly, space transportation capabilities greatly enhance China's launch vehicles.

****Exhibitors Long March III A series of rockets, mainly as a lunar exploration Beidou navigation project, the international commercial launch missions. The Long March III A series of rockets since 2007 has passed the 14 launch 16 Beidou satellites into orbit, the success rate of 100%, and has laid a solid foundation for the complete success of the Big Dipper a networking. Exhibited Long March II F rocket as the launch of the manned space project tasks, and a total of 10 launches, all successful.

****In addition, a hospital with more than a dozen rocket technology into coal chemical projects also air show debut, the highest record of 240 days continuous operation project, more than international counterparts for nearly 100 days, overall technical international leader.

****A hospital Aerospace Science and Technology, also known as the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, founded in 1957, is the birthplace of China's space industry, Qian Xuesen as the first President.

****Coincides with a hospital during the air show on November 16 ushered in the 55 anniversary of the establishment of the hospital, a hospital party secretary Liang Xiaohong said that in the 55 years of history, a hospital conducted a total of 124 rocket launchers, of which the first 50 rounds after 28 year, after 50 rounds lasted 12 years, and the third 50 rounds of 3-4 years is expected to achieve. The annual average of more than 10 rounds carrier rocket high strength density launch marks the the China launch vehicle has entered the industrial stage of development.

google translation


----------



## hk299792458

CALT (_China Academy of Launch Vehicule Technology_) is celebrating it's 55th anniversary, a video has been published...

Part 1 -






Part 2 -






In the beginning of the second video we could see a kind of waverider concept -


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese Long March 2C lofts Huanjing-1C into orbit*
Chinese Long March 2C lofts Huanjing-1C into orbit | NASASpaceFlight.com




China conducted its 16th orbital launch of the year by orbiting the third satellite on its Environmental Protection & Disaster Monitoring Constellation. The Huanjing-1C (Environment-1C) satellite was launched at 22:53 UTC on Sunday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centers LC9 Launch Platform using the Long March 2C (Chang Zheng-2C) launch vehicle.

Chinese Launch:

This was the 171st successful Chinese orbital launch, the 171st launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the 41st successful orbital launch from Taiyuan and the fifth launch from Taiyuan this year.

The HJ-1 satellites are a network of Earth observing satellites owned by the National Committee for Disaster Reduction and State Environmental Protection Administration of China, with the objective to establish an operational Earth observing system for disaster monitoring and mitigation using remote sensing technology and to improve the efficiency of disaster mitigation and relief.

The main application fields for China are environmental monitoring and prediction, solid waste monitoring, disaster monitoring and prediction (flood, drought, typhoon and wind damage, sand storm, earthquake, land creep, frost and grassland fires, coal fires, crop pest monitoring, ocean disaster monitoring). The program was ratified in 2003 by the Chinese authorities.
See Also

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2

In May 2007, the China National Space Administration became the member of the International Charter Space and Major Disasters, a joint initiative that works to provide emergency response satellite data free of charge to those affected by disasters anywhere in the world.

Each member of the International Charter Space and Major Disasters has demonstrated its commitment to use its space assets when it is most needed, when disasters of natural and human origin strike the worlds communities, or wreak havoc on the environment.

The first stage of the program is comprised of three minisatellites, usually referred to as the 2+1 constellation. The second stage of the program will consist of a total of eight spacecraft (four with optical payloads and four with SAR payloads, the 4+4 constellation). Originally, the launch of all the satellites was to be accomplished by 2012 through international cooperation.

The first stage implementation includes three small satellites (2+1 constellation). The spacecraft of the constellation are referred to as HJ-1A, HJ-1B, and HJ-1C. The HJ-1A and HJ-1B satellites were launched at 03:25UTC on September 6, 2008, by the Chang Zheng-2C/SMA (Y1) launch vehicle from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.





HJ-1A is an optical satellite with a CCD camera and an infrared camera while HJ-1B is equipped with a CCD camera and a hyperspectral camera on board. Each spacecraft has a launch mass of 470 kg, with a size of 1.2 m x 1.1 m x 1.03 m, and a design life of three years.

The satellites were based on the CAST-968B bus of DFHSat (DFH Satellite Co Ltd.) of CAST (China Academy of Space Technology) and by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. Both satellites are 3-axis stabilized.

The HJ-1C satellite is a spacecraft with an S-band (&#1058;&#1050;&#1057;&#1040;-6&#1050; collapsible mesh parabolic antenna) SAR payload based on the CAST-2000 (CAST-968B). The satellite will have a Sun-synchronous circular dawn-dusk orbit, at an altitude of 500 km, 97.3 degrees inclination and a 94 minutes orbital period, with a local time on descending node at 6:00 hours.

The satellite predicted operational life is three years. This is the first civil Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) system

The mass of the spacecraft is 890 kg, including 200 kg of its SAR payload. The communications of its payload data will use CCSDS standard to format compressed raw data and its auxiliary data. On board the satellite has 40 Gbit of storage capacity and the transmission is made via X-band downlink with QPSK modulation. The downlink data rate is of 2 x 160 Mbit/s.

Power supply is made by using a solar array with 7.5 m2 using GaAS/Ge solar cells capable of delivering a power of 1.1 kW (BOL) and 0.8 kW (EOL). Power is stored on two batteries (40Ah).




The S-band SAR instrument was developed with the assistance of NPO Mashinostroyenia & Vega Corp. from Russia. The SAR instrument has a 3.13 GHz (S-band) center frequency, corresponding to a wavelength of 9.6 cm, giving a spatial resolution of 20 meters, with a swath width of 100 km.

The SAR instrument will be capable of a two mode operation: Scan Mode and Strip Mode. On Scan Mode it will be able to get a 15 to 25 meter resolution with a swath of 95 to 105 km. The Strip Mode it will be able to get a 4 to 6 meter resolution with a swath of 35 to 40 km.

Other satellites were launched together with Huanjing-1C, the XY Xinyan-1 and the FN-1 Fengniao-1A/B pair.

The Xinyan-1 was build by the Aerospace DFH Development Limited of Shenzhen, the recently established spin-off of CASTs mini-satellite department. The small satellite will test various components such as China-built microwave switches, a lighter user communication terminal and more accurate thermostats to be used of future satellites.

Also known by NewTech-1 (New Technology Demonstration Satellite), the XY-1 is the first new space technology in-orbit demonstration project developed by enterprises in China and used for in-orbit test demonstration of many new technologies.

The FN-1 Fengniao-1A/B (HummerSat-1) satellites represent the first realization of a new generic micro/minisatellite development of DFHSat (DFH Satellite Co. Ltd.).

The overall objective of the mission is to provide a technology demonstration as well as to test observation capabilities within the spacecraft class of 80-250 kg of total mass envelop (micro/minisatellite), for a number of different missions and applications, including support scenarios of constellations and formation flight (with intersatellite crosslink, relative navigation, guidance and control).

The FN-1 mission concept consists of two satellites, the FN-1A with a launch mass of about 160 kg, as the principal spacecraft of the formation, and a microsatellite, the FN-1B with a mass of 30 kg. Both satellites are launch as a uniform body.

On orbit, FN-1B will be deployed to form a two-spacecraft formation with the main spacecraft. Both spacecraft are in contact with a crosslink for information exchange and the enactment of required orbit manoeuvres. However, all ground communications with the formation is only via the mother spacecraft.

The goal of the mission is to demonstrate the newly developed CAST-mini bus and CAST-micro bus designs in space, in particular to validate their functional capabilities and technologies introduced, and to demonstrate the capability of close formation flying technologies such as relative navigation, guidance and control, intersatellite crosslink, and command.

The Fengniao-1A uses a new modular bus concept, referred to as CAST-mini, which is of CAST-968 and CAST-2000 platform heritage. The CAST-mini bus consists of a cylindrical (octagonal) body with face-mounted solar panels and two deployable T-form solar wings, oriented in the ±Y axis.

The spacecraft body has a size of 785 mm in diameter and 1032 mm in height. Thermal control is provided by passive means (radiator) and assisted by active means (heater) when needed. The satellite has a design life of three years. It is 3-axis stabilized with an Earth-pointing orientation, providing medium pointing and pointing-stability accuracies.

Fengniao-1B is a new microsatellite development of DFHSat. The objectives are to test the new modular platform capabilities in space and to use the spacecraft for formation flying demonstrations with FN-1A. The satellite bus features also an octagonal shape (as the mother spacecraft) with dimensions of 400 mm in diameter and 175 mm in height.

The surface-mounted solar cells (GaAs) provide an average power of ~ 5 W. Orbit and attitude control is provided with RCS (Reaction Control Subsystem) using 12 thrusters (each with 30 mN).

Relative orbit measurements between the two satellites are provided with a differential GPS (DGPS) receiver.

The Chang Zheng-2C launch vehicle:





The Chang Zheng-2C a low Earth orbit launch vehicle derived from DF-5 ICBM. The rocket is a two stage hypergolic launch vehicle with a total length of 35.17 meters, a diameter of 3.35 meters and a total mass of 192,000 kg. 

This is a liquid launch vehicle mainly used for Low Earth Orbit (LEO) missions. The CZ-2C is most frequently used version of Long March Launch Vehicles which had 14 consecutive successful flights till October of 1994.

In order to meet the users need, China Academy of Launch Vehicle (CALT) developed a new smart dispenser upper stage; the CZ-2C/SD has been used commercially in the late 1990s and conducted seven consecutive successful launches for Iridium program.

The CZ-2C launch vehicle now provides two versions to customers: a basic version composed by a two-stage CZ-2C for LEO missions with typical launch capability of 3,366 kg; and a three-stage version: CZ-2C/CTS for LEO or SSO with typical launch capability of 1,456 kg.

This launcher provides a flexible mechanical and electrical interfaces and length-adjustable fairing for various satellites. The launch environment impinging on the cargo do be launched, such as vibration, shock, pressure, acoustics, acceleration and thermal environment, meets the common requirements in the commercial launch services market.

The first stage is equipped with a cluster of four YF-20A engines (YF-21), having a length of 23.72 meters, a gross mass of 151,000 kg (empty mass of 8,600 kg) and a burn time of 130 seconds.

The second stage is equipped with a cluster of one YF-22A engine with fixed nozzles and a swivelling venire motor consisting of four YF-23 chambers motors (the YF-24), and has a length of 8.71 meters, a gross mass of 38,200 kg (empty mass of 3,200 kg) with a burn time of 112 seconds (main engine) and 287 second (vernier).

In this launch the CZ-2C used an SMA upper stage (possibly using the SpaB-140C solid motor), increasing the SSO payload capability to 1,900 kg.


The Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center:




Situated in the Kelan County on the northwest part of the Shanxi Province, the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center (TSLC) is also known by the Wuzhai designation. It is used mainly for polar launches (meteorological, Earth resources and scientific satellites).

The center is at a height of 1400-1900m above sea level, and is surrounded by mountains to the east, south and north, with the Yellow River to its west. The annual average temperature is 4-10 degrees C, with maximum of 28 degrees C in summer and minimum of -39 degrees C in winter.

TSLC is suitable for launching a range of satellites, especially for low earth and sun-synchronous orbit missions. The center has state-of-the-art facilities for launch vehicle and spacecraft testing, preparation, launch and in-flight tracking and safety control, as well as for orbit predictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The video of this launch...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

An another video of this launch, we can see how the SAR antenna is deployed... This is the 16th chinese space launch in 2012, and it should have 3 more to come before the end of the year.

In 2013, 16 launches have been planned, especially with the launch of manned spacecraft Shenzhou-10 in earlier June.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Tiandingxing base for testing Aerospace Engine


----------



## xuxu1457

China launches Yaogan XVI remote-sensing satellite 
China launches Yaogan XVI remote-sensing satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn




A Long March-4C carrier rocket carrying the Yaogan XVI remote-sensing satellite(including 3 satellites :XVI A,B,C) blasts off from the launch pad at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 25, 2012. the 172nd launch of CZ rocket, *the 17th launch in 2012* (Xinhua/Liu Chan) 






Orbital Launches of 2012


----------



## Type 052D

I must say I am disappointed that the Government had not invest in new propulsion technology like VASMIR. However we are now getting more active space based affairs then the US Fedral Government.


----------



## hk299792458

Video of YG-16 launching...


----------



## shuttler

*A &#38271;&#24449;-4C &#28779;&#31661; Long March-4C carrier rocket carrying the &#36965;&#24863; 16 Yaogan XVI remote-sensing satellite blasts off from the launch pad &#37202;&#27849;&#21355;&#26143;&#21457;&#23556;&#20013;&#24515; at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 25, 2012. (Xinhua/Liu Chan) 
*
















peopledaily


----------



## hk299792458

China will launch ZX-12 communication satellite tomorrow morning at 11h13 local time, in XSLC with a CZ-3B launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

Type 052D said:


> I must say I am disappointed that the Government had not invest in new propulsion technology like VASMIR. However we are now getting more active space based affairs then the US Fedral Government.



what are you talking about? china just launched and ION propulsion test satellite not that long ago to test the ion engine, clearly china is investing in new engines.


----------



## xuxu1457

China launches new communication satellite:chinasat-12 
China launches new communication satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn
Chinas 18th launch of 2012 sees Long March 3B loft ChinaSat-12 | NASASpaceFlight.com
November 27th, 2012 by Rui C. Barbosa 
The Chinese have launched the ChinaSat-12 (Zhongxing-12) communications satellite into orbit via a Long March 3B/E (Chang Zheng-3B/E) on Tuesday  their 18th orbital launch of the year. The launch took place at Beijing time 18:13 (10:13 UTC) from the LC2 launch pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.
ChinaSat-12 Mission:

This bird was originally called Apstar-7B, a Spacebus-4000C2 platform geostationary communications satellite, with 24 C-band and 23 Ku-band high power beams. It was contracted to Thales Alenia Space of France for construction, on behalf of APT Satellites, in April of 2010.

Apstar-7B was a back up satellite, in event Apstar-7 failed to make it to orbit. However, the launch  carried out on March 31, 2012  was a success, allowing Apstar 7B to be transferred to a secondary agreement between APT Satellites and the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC).
With the secondary agreement in place, the satellite was taken by China Satcom  a state-owned satellite operator in Beijing  and renamed Zhongxing-12 (or ChinaSat-12). Zhongxing-12&#8242;s role is to replace Zhongxing-5A (ChinaSat-5A) at 87.5 degrees East.

Zhongxing-12 had a lift-off mass of *5,054 kg *and a design *lifetime over 15 years*. It uses a S400 propulsion system and is equipped with two deployable solar arrays.

Part of the satellites communications payload has been leased to Sri Lanka and is co-branded as SupremeSat-I. Recently, SupremeSat entered into a partnership agreement with CGWIC for the design, manufacturing and launching of the SupremeSat-III satellite and also to secure the marketing facilities of many other satellites owned and operated by CGWIC and the China Satellites Communications Corporation.

This satellite will be based on the DFH-4 platform and will be positioned at 50 degrees East Longitude after being launched by a CZ-3B/E launch vehicle. Supremesat-II will be launched in mid 2013 and will also lease capacity on the Zhongxing-11 (Chinasat-11) Chinese made communications satellite.

Zhongxing-12 will serve the demands of communication, satellite broadcasting, data transmission, digital broadband multimedia system and media streaming services in China, East Asia, South Asia, Middle East, Africa, Australia and China Sea area, and the Indian Ocean region.
The Spacebus 4000-based medium-class telecommunication satellite has a successful flight heritage, and can easily accommodate a large range of payloads in every band (Ku, C, Ka, X, S, L) to satisfy customer needs.

The solar array power offered by the Spacebus 4000 is up to 15.8 kW with a payload power up to 11.6 kW, typically 80 to 100 active channels with medium RF power (105/110W in Ku band), standard equipment and system designs available in Ku/C and Ka frequency bands, while other frequency bands (X, S, L) can be proposed.

*Chinas 18th launch in 2012 was also the 173rd successful Chinese orbital launch, the 173rd launch of a Chang Zheng launch vehicle, the 9th launch from Xichang in 2012 and the 77th orbital launch from Xichang.*Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet. The Apstar-7 launch was the 23rd flight of CZ-3B and the 55th flight of CZ-3A series launch vehicles.

The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/E (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg. The CZ-3B/E has nearly the same configurations with CZ-3B bar its enlarged core stage and boosters.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/E was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/E is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.
The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the countrys launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site. The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch. The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N  102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the CZ-3 Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Video of this 173th launch of Long Marche famille...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

XXXXXX Centre *P Programme* Equipped Test Flight Successfully Completed&#65306;







WOW&#65292;The Chinese are coming &#65288;of age&#65289;&#65281;


----------



## cirr

Good great news but sorry about machine translation&#12290;Too many goodies are not reported in English&#12290;

*Chinese astronaut center carried its first controlled ecological life insurance integrated test* 

December of 2012, source: China news network

Beijing China news agency, 01 dec (SunZiFa ZhuXiaoXiong) Chinese astronaut scientific research training center announced 1, Beijing time in the afternoon and, China's first controlled ecological life insurance integrated test tested crew Tang YongKang and Mi Tao, in airtight test hold for 30 days of science after test well out of the tank, test success. This is China's first real controlled ecological life insurance system integration research. 

Experts say the experiment results of show that China's independent development of the controlled ecological life insurance system integrated experimental platform, marks China's astronaut center in controlled ecological life insurance technology research field has been into systematic and integrated stage, to promote China's long-term manned space flight ring control birth insurance technology development is of great significance. 

Carry out long time, long distance and crew member's manned deep space detection and extraterrestrial planet settled and development, will be the future space technology development inevitable direction, and to create a controlled ecological life insurance system is to solve the life support question basic way. Controlled ecological life insurance system is also called biological regenerative birth insurance system, mainly through the higher plant and micro algae crew for food production, oxygen and water, and remove carbon dioxide from the crew and gas; Through breeding animals for crew to provide animal protein; Through the microbial decomposition, will be in the system of waste into reusable substances, so as to realize the material in the system completely closed cycle. Compared with other birth insurance system, the system the biggest characteristic is to material closed degree is high, can realize in the system of food, oxygen and water the basic raw material of all regeneration, which can significantly reduce the ground logistics supply for crew provides a fresh green environment, and adjust their psychological state. 

Chinese astronaut center this test based on the center of the construction of the independent controlled ecological life insurance system integrated experimental platform, is for the purpose of key research closed system between human and plant oxygen, carbon dioxide, water and other material dynamic balance regulation and control mechanism, and master in situ supply crew fresh food method. This test, the plant culture a total area of 36 square meters, including lettuce, leaf lettuce, purple back TianKui, bitter Daisy 4 kinds of edible vegetables, which are mainly used to two tested crew provide breathing with oxygen and breathe out carbon dioxide absorption crew, in the test process of each occupant every meal can also be hand picking and eating fresh vegetables 30-50 grams. 

The test also penetration to undertake airtight ecological system of plant physiology, occupant biological rhythm and dicating, Chinese medicine syndrome differentiation, and psychology and ergonomics, food nutrition, environment medical monitoring and evaluation, medical insurance and medical monitor station hygiene system verification, etc scientific test, and cooperation with Germany launched the airtight environment crew core body temperature biological rhythm research. 

Chinese astronaut, deputy director of the center DengYiBing said, this test, the center for the first time in "person? Plant" atmospheric oxygen and carbon dioxide exchange dynamic balance control technology, microbial wastewater comprehensive treatment and recycling and so on many key technologies, the atmosphere, water and food closure reached 100%, 85% and 15% respectively. 

Chinese astronaut center controlled ecological life insurance system integrated experimental platform built in 2011, with oxygen emergency added, carbon dioxide emergency removal, atmospheric trace harmful gas purification, sleep security, health care, medical security, security, and other functions, hold the atmospheric environment, illumination and nutrition condition parameters such as the realization of automatic control, ensure tested crew member's basic safe, healthy and comfortable. 

???????-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


> Good great news but sorry about machine translation&#12290;Too many &#8220;goodies&#8221; are not reported in English&#12290;
> 
> *Chinese astronaut center carried its first controlled ecological life insurance integrated test*
> 
> December of 2012, source: China news network
> 
> Beijing China news agency, 01 dec (SunZiFa ZhuXiaoXiong) Chinese astronaut scientific research training center announced 1, Beijing time in the afternoon and, China's first controlled ecological life insurance integrated test tested crew Tang YongKang and Mi Tao, in airtight test hold for 30 days of science after test well out of the tank, test success. This is China's first real controlled ecological life insurance system integration research.
> 
> Experts say the experiment results of show that China's independent development of the controlled ecological life insurance system integrated experimental platform, marks China's astronaut center in controlled ecological life insurance technology research field has been into systematic and integrated stage, to promote China's long-term manned space flight ring control birth insurance technology development is of great significance.
> 
> Carry out long time, long distance and crew member's manned deep space detection and extraterrestrial planet settled and development, will be the future space technology development inevitable direction, and to create a controlled ecological life insurance system is to solve the life support question basic way. Controlled ecological life insurance system is also called biological regenerative birth insurance system, mainly through the higher plant and micro algae crew for food production, oxygen and water, and remove carbon dioxide from the crew and gas; Through breeding animals for crew to provide animal protein; Through the microbial decomposition, will be in the system of waste into reusable substances, so as to realize the material in the system completely closed cycle. Compared with other birth insurance system, the system the biggest characteristic is to material closed degree is high, can realize in the system of food, oxygen and water the basic raw material of all regeneration, which can significantly reduce the ground logistics supply for crew provides a fresh green environment, and adjust their psychological state.
> 
> Chinese astronaut center this test based on the center of the construction of the independent controlled ecological life insurance system integrated experimental platform, is for the purpose of key research closed system between human and plant oxygen, carbon dioxide, water and other material dynamic balance regulation and control mechanism, and master in situ supply crew fresh food method. This test, the plant culture a total area of 36 square meters, including lettuce, leaf lettuce, purple back TianKui, bitter Daisy 4 kinds of edible vegetables, which are mainly used to two tested crew provide breathing with oxygen and breathe out carbon dioxide absorption crew, in the test process of each occupant every meal can also be hand picking and eating fresh vegetables 30-50 grams.
> 
> The test also penetration to undertake airtight ecological system of plant physiology, occupant biological rhythm and dicating, Chinese medicine syndrome differentiation, and psychology and ergonomics, food nutrition, environment medical monitoring and evaluation, medical insurance and medical monitor station hygiene system verification, etc scientific test, and cooperation with Germany launched the airtight environment crew core body temperature biological rhythm research.
> 
> Chinese astronaut, deputy director of the center DengYiBing said, this test, the center for the first time in "person? Plant" atmospheric oxygen and carbon dioxide exchange dynamic balance control technology, microbial wastewater comprehensive treatment and recycling and so on many key technologies, the atmosphere, water and food closure reached 100%, 85% and 15% respectively.
> 
> Chinese astronaut center controlled ecological life insurance system integrated experimental platform built in 2011, with oxygen emergency added, carbon dioxide emergency removal, atmospheric trace harmful gas purification, sleep security, health care, medical security, security, and other functions, hold the atmospheric environment, illumination and nutrition condition parameters such as the realization of automatic control, ensure tested crew member's basic safe, healthy and comfortable.
> 
> ???????-



2 videos related to this information -


----------



## cirr

Of late there has been a barrage of information releases about CZ-5&#12289;CZ-6&#12289;CZ-7&#12289;CZ-9 and CZ-11&#12290;








A new generation of rocket engine for Long March-6 underwent successful test on 27.11.2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

YW-3, YW-5 and YW-6 returned to harbor after different space control and tracking missions...

Here is a vidéo on YW-5.


----------



## xuxu1457

China's first rocket transport ship lauched, for the new Rocket launch site Wenchang in Hainan province finish and test in 2013


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

cirr said:


>



Nice, That will be large enought to carry our space station module


----------



## hk299792458

First State key laboratory on Laser propulsion is opened...




























cirr said:


>



Where did you find this picture?


----------



## hk299792458

The chinese lunar probe CE-2 started mesurement on asteroid Toutites 4179.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donation

the CE-2 final mission has been succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

Donation said:


> the CE-2 final mission has been succeed.


Chinese space probe flies by asteroid Toutatis
Chinese space probe flies by asteroid Toutatis - Xinhua | English.news.cn








BEIJING, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's space probe Chang'e-2 has successfully conducted a maneuver in which it flew by the asteroid Toutatis, about seven million km away from the Earth.

Travelling in deep space, Chang'e-2 made the flyby on Dec. 13 at 16:30:09 Beijing Time (08:30"09 GMT), the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) announced on Saturday.

The flyby was the first time an unmanned spacecraft launched from Earth has taken such a close viewing of the asteroid, named after a Celtic god.

It also made China the fourth country after the United States, the European Union and Japan to be able to examine an asteroid by spacecraft.

Chang'e-2 came as close as 3.2 km from Toutatis and took pictures of the asteroid at a relative velocity of 10.73 km per second, the SASTIND said in a statement.

Sources with the administration told Xinhua that Chang'e-2 is continuing its deep space travel and will reach a distance of more than 10 million km away from Earth in January next year.

Chang'e-2 was launched on Oct. 1, 2010 from Xichang Satellite Launch Center and later orbited the moon to finish a more extensive probe than its predecessor Chang'e-1.

Chang'e-2 left its lunar orbit for an extended mission to the Earth-Sun L2 Lagrangian point on June 9, 2011, after finishing its lunar objectives, which collected data for a complete lunar map.

The probe departed from L2 this year and began its mission to Toutatis.

Since its blast-off, Chang'e 2 has scored several records: being the first to capture full coverage map of the moon with a resolution of seven meters; being the first object ever to reach the L2 point directly from lunar orbit; and being the first to closely observe the asteroid Toutatis.

China early this year published a full coverage map of the moon, as well as several high-resolution images of the celestial body, captured by Chang'e-2. The resolution of the images is 17 times greater than those taken by Chang'e-1.

"The success of the extended missions also embodies that China now possesses spacecraft capable of interplanetary flight," said Wu Weiren, chief designer of China's lunar probe program.

Chang'e-2's extended missions, which were conducted millions of km away from Earth, have tested China's spacecraft tracking and control network, including two newly built measuring and control stations in the northwest Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region and northeast Heilongjiang province, according to the SASTIND.

However, China still belongs to the second tier in lunar probe internationally, said Ouyang Ziyuan, chief scientist for China's lunar orbiter project, adding that the Unites States and Russia are still leading nations in this field.

Wu Weiren stressed international cooperation in lunar probe, saying it is a shared responsibility of world scientists to work together in lunar and deep space exploration for the common good of the human race.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oct605032048

Toutatis from 7000,000 KM away!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda

Turkey's Second Observation Satellite to be Launched on Dec. 19
Monday, 10 December 2012

Turkey's second home-made earth observation satellite, Gokturk-2, will be launched into space from China on December 19.

ANKARA -- Turkey's second home-made earth observation satellite, Gokturk-2, will be launched into space from China on December 19.

Gokturk-2 will be launched from Jiuquan Base in China at 6:13 p.m. Turkish local time.
Gokturk-2 will be the first National Earth Observation Satellite, which has been produced by the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey (TUBITAK) and Turkish Aerospace Industries.
Gokturk-2 satellite, with 2.5 meters of resolution, will be used for the image requirements of the Turkish Armed Forces as well as other institutions that require satellite images for agriculture, transportation and urban development.

Turkey&#39;s Second Observation Satellite to be Launched on Dec. 19, 10 December 2012 Monday 9:36

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Launching of Gokturk-2...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

During the past 15 years, from the later 1996(that two big failure) to the end of 2012, Lang March rockets launched 133times, one time failed in 2011, one time partly failed in 2009, 98.5% success rate; 

from the end of 1996 to 2009, 76 times consecutive successful launch; 

from 2010-2012, one failed out 53 times lauch during 3 years


----------



## hk299792458

xuxu1457 said:


> During the past 15 years, from the later 1996(that two big failure) to the end of 2012, Lang March rockets launched 133times, one time failed in 2011, one time partly failed in 2009, 98.5% success rate;
> 
> from the end of 1996 to 2009, 76 times consecutive successful launch;
> 
> from 2010-2012, one failed out 53 times lauch during 3 years



Blue = Success, red = failed launch... I make this table myself but it should be complet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

*Urgent: China's Beidou system starts service in Asian-Pacific*[/SIZE][/SIZE]
http://www.china.org.cn/china/Off_the_Wire/2012-12/27/content_27528713.htm
China's indigenous Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) on Thursday began providing services to users in the Asian-Pacific region, according to a spokesman of the system. Endi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassination_of_engineer

Do you have a picture to show which areas of Asia-Pacific are covered?


----------



## beijingwalker

China mandates use of Beidou navigation system



> Summary: Commercial vehicles such as tour coaches and heavy trucks in nine regions will have to install the homegrown Beidou Navigation Satellite System or face having vehicle permits revoked.
> 
> January 15, 2013 -- 03:29 GMT (19:29 PST)
> 
> 
> China's Ministry of Transport says commercial vehicles in nine regions will have to install the homegrown Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), or face not having their vehicle permits approved.
> 
> Xinhua reported Monday that all tour coaches, long-distance scheduled buses and vehicles transporting "dangerous articles" will need to install BDS when they renew their mobile navigation devices. Newly-manufactured heavy trucks and trailers will also have to be installed with the navigation system before entering the market, it noted.
> 
> The new regulation applies to nine regions, namely Jiangsu, Anhui, Hebei, Shaanxi, Shandong, Hunan, Guizhou, Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, and Tianjin Municipality, said Feng Zhenglin, China's vice minister of transport, in the report.
> 
> He added the ministry intends to have 80 percent of these vehicles installed with BDS by the end of March, and is also encouraging passenger vehicles in rural areas to install the navigation system.
> 
> According to Xinhua, the BDS started providing navigational services to Chinese users and surrounding areas in Asia-Pacific at the end of 2012.
> 
> The Chinese government launched its Compass M3 and M4 satellites in May last year to further enhance its reach and provide a viable alternative to the U.S.-controlled global positioning system (GPS). The two satellites are the 12th and 13th ones sent into space, with another 17 expected to join the system by 2020.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to have over 200 orbiting spacecrafts by 2020*

18:07, January 25, 2013

Edited and translated by Li Qian, People's Daily Online


> According to CASC (China aerospace science and technology corporation), China will have the comprehensive ability of space exploration and more than 200 orbiting spacecrafts by 2020.
> 
> In 2013, CASC will implement space model emission for 16 times and plan to launch 20 spacecrafts into the space.
> 
> Shenzhou 10 and Tiangong 1 will accomplish rendezvous and docking mission of manned space. Chang'e 3 spacecraft will achieve lunar soft landing detection for the first time and automatic tour of investigation.
> 
> According to the deployment, China will have the comprehensive ability of space exploration by 2020.
> 
> China's orbiting spacecrafts will be more than 200, accounting for nearly 20 percent of the world. It will launch 30 times annually, accounting for nearly 30 percent of the world. At that time, China will finish the construction of global satellite navigation system and high resolution for earth observation system.
> 
> At the same time, China will achieve globalization application of space infrastructure such as satellite communication, satellite navigation, satellite remote sensing and so on, and the overseas income will account for more than 15 percent, international business of aerospace and defense will account for 25 percent of operating revenues.


----------



## cirr

The slide says that there have been major breakthroughs in the areas of large aircraft and *hypersonic aircraft*&#65292;both of which are the national key scientific and technological projects&#65306;


----------



## SenLin

*Shifting Constellations: Europe Eyes China in Space Race*


_As America has reduced its space funding and capabilities, the European Space Agency has turned to the new rising power in space: China. Though obstacles remain, collaboration could one day take a European-Chinese crew to the moon._


Full Text: ESA Mulls New Alliance as China Becomes Space Leader - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*4th space launch center to be in use in 2015*
4th space launch center to be in use in 2015- China.org.cn




China's fourth launch center, located in tropical island province of Hainan, will be ready for space launch in two years, said a member of China's top political advisory body.

The launch center, which has been under construction since 2009, will be able to launch space station capsules and cargo ships, Zhou Jianping, designer-in-chief of China's manned space program, told Xinhua on Saturday.

The carrier rockets to be launched in the Hainan center include* Long March-7 and Long March-5*, said Zhou, a member of the National Committee of Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC).

Construction of the Hainan Space Launch Center, the lowest latitude one in China, started in September 2009 in Wenchang City, on the northeast coast of the tropical island province.

The center will be mainly used for launching synchronous satellites, heavy satellites, large space stations, and deep space probe satellites. It is designed to handle up to 10-12 rocket launches a year.

China currently has three space launch bases, namely, the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the desert of northwest China's Gansu Province, the nation's only manned spacecraft launch center; the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, capable of launching satellites into both medium and low orbits; and the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, mainly to launch powerful-thrust rockets and geostationary satellites in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The three launch sites have carried out over 100 space launches, sending over 100 satellites into space.

However, the three launch centers are all landlocked in western or northern plateau and mountainous regions, lack commercial development and are inconvenient for transportation.

Long Lehao, a carrier rocket expert with the Chinese Academy of Engineering, previously said that rockets to be launched from Wenchang would consume less fuel to get into orbit, because of its better location.

"A satellite launched from Wenchang will be able to extend its service life by three years as a result of the fuel saved from the shorter manoeuvre from the transit orbit to the geosynchronous orbit," Long said. 



I just a question, If I am not wrong, it should be ready in 2013, seems it delay.


----------



## sweetgrape

*China's first solid-fuel rocket to debut before 2016*
China's first solid-fuel rocket to debut before 2016 - People's Daily Online






BEIJING - China's first solid-fuel rocket Long March-11 is expected to make its first launch before 2016, a senior official of the rocket's designing institute said on Saturday.

Liang Xiaohong, deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, said the rocket will be easy to operate and cost-efficient to launch. It can remain in storage for long period and reliably launch on short notice.

"The development of the Long March-11 will greatly improve China's capabilities to rapidly enter the space and meet the emergency launching demand in case of disasters and emergencies," he told Xinhua.

The Long March-11 rocket system consists of a solid-fuel rocket and a launching support system. It will apply China's largest solid-fuel rocket engine, he said.

China has made more than 160 launching of liquid-fuel rockets successfully but is yet to make breakthrough on the development of the solid-fuel rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

sweetgrape said:


> *China's first solid-fuel rocket to debut before 2016*
> China's first solid-fuel rocket to debut before 2016 - People's Daily Online



probably an upgraded version of KT-1


----------



## cirr

The Earth trembled and the mountains swayed at about 11am on 08.03.2013


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> The Earth trembled and the mountains swayed at about 11am on 08.03.2013


YF100 again? or YF77?


----------



## hk299792458

The 3rd lunar probe, CE-3, will be launched beginning of December, said the chief engineer of LM-3A rocket familly today.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

After 3 missions accomplished, no any new mission will be carried out by lunar probe CE-2, which is currently located at 20 millions of kilometer from the Earth.






The 3rd chinese lunar probe, CE-3, will be launched this year around December.






The final assembly of CE-3 is ended, according to this footage.






Some pictures on this probe, and the real tests of it's rover in a simulation hall...






















The 3rd and last step of unmanned part of CLEP consists in returning some samples to Earth...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

China will launch the first experimental and worldwide version of Beidou-2 navigation and positionning satellite. A total of 4 to 5 experimental satellites will be launched, before launching 30 final satellites to complet the worldwide coverage of Beidou-2 system.

The target is to complet the world coverage by 2020.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 5th chinese lunar probe, CE-5, will be launched in 2018 with the new rocket CZ-5 in the new space launch center WSLC.

CE-5 will return to Earth with lunar samples.

URL

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Wang Yaping (China's second woman taikonaut) will launch on Shenzhou 10*





"A video view from China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center shows the Shenzhou 9 spacecraft just moments before Monday's (6/18/2012) automatic docking with the orbiting Tiangong 1 module. The video was captured by a camera mounted on Tiangong's exterior." (Caption from Space.com and NBCNews)

Shenzhou's Shadow Crew

"Shenzhou's Shadow Crew
by Morris Jones for SpaceDaily.com
Sydney, Australia (SPX) Apr 03, 2013

*It's official. Wang Yaping, China's second female astronaut, will fly in space aboard the Shenzhou 10 spacecraft later this year. Chinese state media have confirmed her place on the mission in absolute terms.* This is no longer rumour or speculation, but it's hardly a surprise.

Space analysts (including this writer) have treated this as a near-certainty for a long time. Their speculation was bolstered by stories that a woman would be included on the crew. With only two female astronauts in China, one of whom is probably no longer eligible to fly, the identity of Wang Yaping wasn't exactly hard to guess.

China's first female astronaut, Liu Yang, flew on the Shenzhou 9 mission last year. Although she remains an active astronaut in an official sense, most analysts expect that she will remain grounded in the future. She has gained a place in history, and China probably doesn't want to lose her in a catastrophic failure.

But mysteries remain about the crew of Shenzhou 10. We can say that there will be two other astronauts on board the spacecraft, both male. Beyond this, we have no official reports on their identities. The crew of Shenzhou 10 is still mostly in the shadows.

*A pattern seems to be emerging with China's space crews. Missions now have an experienced veteran as their commander alongside the previously unflown "rookie" astronauts. This suggests that Shenzhou 10 will also be commanded by a veteran.*

Long before Wang was officially confirmed for Shenzhou 10, analysts had firmed the odds on a likely crew for the mission. That crew was the alternative for the Shenzhou 9 mission. Wang Yaping was a part of this group. Her colleagues were Nie Haisheng and Zhang Xiaoguang. Nie is the veteran of the crew, having flown on Shenzhou 6. Zhang is a rookie from the original 1998 group of astronauts recruited for the Shenzhou program.

It still seems highly probable that this will form the prime crew for Shenzhou 10. It certainly fits the pattern. However, it is still possible that there has been a reshuffle of the Shenzhou 10 crew. Wang Yaping could be joined by one or even two different astronauts.

Flying the Shenzhou 9 backup crew would streamline crew training and procedures. It would also be consistent with the way that other space programs have "graduated" backup crews to prime crews for later missions.

Of course, we know very little of what happens inside China's astronaut corps. It is possible that one of the male astronauts has been ruled out for reasons that we cannot suspect. It has happened regularly to space travelers from other nations, sometimes just weeks before a flight.

China may also wish to alter the crew in order to fulfill certain mission objectives on Shenzhou 10. Although this mission will be generally similar to the flight of Shenzhou 9, which docked with the Tiangong 1 space laboratory, there could be some subtle differences in the experiments that will be performed. Has one of the other astronauts become a specialist in certain tasks? Again, it is unlikely, but not impossible.

It's understandable that releasing Wang Yaping's name early is useful, as it drums up interest in the mission. Everyone would like to see more women fly in space. However, China has traditionally announced entire crews with the one statement. If Nie Haisheng and Zhang Xiaoguang are on the mission, it makes sense to disclose their identities.

Perhaps we are seeing a compromise between the desire to publicize China's second female astronaut with the traditional pattern of secrecy of revealing Shenzhou crews, which are normally kept under wraps until shortly before the flight. Alternatively, some questions about the crew could still be unresolved.

This shadow crew is another intriguing issue for the upcoming mission. It raises more questions than it answers. Hopefully our questions will be resolved soon."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

Martian2 said:


> *Wang Yaping (China's second woman taikonaut) will launch on Shenzhou 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A video view from China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center shows the Shenzhou 9 spacecraft just moments before Monday's (6/18/2012) automatic docking with the orbiting Tiangong 1 module. The video was captured by a camera mounted on Tiangong's exterior." (Caption from Space.com and NBCNews)
> 
> Shenzhou's Shadow Crew
> 
> "Shenzhou's Shadow Crew
> by Morris Jones for SpaceDaily.com
> Sydney, Australia (SPX) Apr 03, 2013
> 
> *It's official. Wang Yaping, China's second female astronaut, will fly in space aboard the Shenzhou 10 spacecraft later this year. Chinese state media have confirmed her place on the mission in absolute terms.* This is no longer rumour or speculation, but it's hardly a surprise.
> 
> Space analysts (including this writer) have treated this as a near-certainty for a long time. Their speculation was bolstered by stories that a woman would be included on the crew. With only two female astronauts in China, one of whom is probably no longer eligible to fly, the identity of Wang Yaping wasn't exactly hard to guess.
> 
> China's first female astronaut, Liu Yang, flew on the Shenzhou 9 mission last year. Although she remains an active astronaut in an official sense, most analysts expect that she will remain grounded in the future. She has gained a place in history, and China probably doesn't want to lose her in a catastrophic failure.
> 
> But mysteries remain about the crew of Shenzhou 10. We can say that there will be two other astronauts on board the spacecraft, both male. Beyond this, we have no official reports on their identities. The crew of Shenzhou 10 is still mostly in the shadows.
> 
> *A pattern seems to be emerging with China's space crews. Missions now have an experienced veteran as their commander alongside the previously unflown "rookie" astronauts. This suggests that Shenzhou 10 will also be commanded by a veteran.*
> 
> Long before Wang was officially confirmed for Shenzhou 10, analysts had firmed the odds on a likely crew for the mission. That crew was the alternative for the Shenzhou 9 mission. Wang Yaping was a part of this group. Her colleagues were Nie Haisheng and Zhang Xiaoguang. Nie is the veteran of the crew, having flown on Shenzhou 6. Zhang is a rookie from the original 1998 group of astronauts recruited for the Shenzhou program.
> 
> It still seems highly probable that this will form the prime crew for Shenzhou 10. It certainly fits the pattern. However, it is still possible that there has been a reshuffle of the Shenzhou 10 crew. Wang Yaping could be joined by one or even two different astronauts.
> 
> Flying the Shenzhou 9 backup crew would streamline crew training and procedures. It would also be consistent with the way that other space programs have "graduated" backup crews to prime crews for later missions.
> 
> Of course, we know very little of what happens inside China's astronaut corps. It is possible that one of the male astronauts has been ruled out for reasons that we cannot suspect. It has happened regularly to space travelers from other nations, sometimes just weeks before a flight.
> 
> China may also wish to alter the crew in order to fulfill certain mission objectives on Shenzhou 10. Although this mission will be generally similar to the flight of Shenzhou 9, which docked with the Tiangong 1 space laboratory, there could be some subtle differences in the experiments that will be performed. Has one of the other astronauts become a specialist in certain tasks? Again, it is unlikely, but not impossible.
> 
> It's understandable that releasing Wang Yaping's name early is useful, as it drums up interest in the mission. Everyone would like to see more women fly in space. However, China has traditionally announced entire crews with the one statement. If Nie Haisheng and Zhang Xiaoguang are on the mission, it makes sense to disclose their identities.
> 
> Perhaps we are seeing a compromise between the desire to publicize China's second female astronaut with the traditional pattern of secrecy of revealing Shenzhou crews, which are normally kept under wraps until shortly before the flight. Alternatively, some questions about the crew could still be unresolved.
> 
> This shadow crew is another intriguing issue for the upcoming mission. It raises more questions than it answers. Hopefully our questions will be resolved soon."


Hi, Martian2, Long time no see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Wenchang Satellite Launch Center (WSLC) now bazy building, first launch here expected in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

WSLC




















Wenchang Satellite Launch Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Unlike the Space Centers on the mainland whose rail tracks are too narrow to transport the new five meter core boosters, Wenchang will use its sea port for deliveries. Initial launches of the CZ-5 booster from Wenchang were, expected in 2014, one year after the intended commissioning of the Wenchang Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Two space tracking ships, *YW-3* and *YW-6*, left mainland yesterday and will go to their respective zones for Shenzhou-10 manned mission.






The 3rd ship, *YW-5*, will leave in a few weeks.

Henri K.


----------



## xuxu1457

China back in action with Long March 2D launch of Gaofen-1 | NASASpaceFlight.com




China has opened its 2013 account with the launch of a new civilian high-resolution remote sensing satellite called Gaofen-1. Launched by a Long March 2D (Chang Zheng 2D), lift off took place at 5:13 UTC from LC43 at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. Launched together with Gaofen-1 were three small CubeSats: NEE-01 Pegaso, Turksat-3USAT and CubeBug-1 &#8216;Capitán Beto&#8217;.


*Chinese Launch:*

The Gaofen program is one of the 16 programs announced by the Chinese State Council for its national scientific and technology programs. This program will become the main civilian Earth observation project, combining the use of satellites, as well as airplanes and even stratosphere balloons.

The program began in 2010, with at least 14 satellites set for launch between 2013 to 2020. It will form part of a near-real time, all-weather, global surveillance network for agricultural planning, disaster relief, environment protection, and security.




Gaofen-1 is based on the CAST small satellite bus designed, built by China Spacesat Co. Ltd. It is equipped with two solar panel wings. For observation purposes, GF-1 is equipped with a 2 meter resolution CCD camera, an 8 meter resolution multi-spectrum imager, and a 16 meter resolution wide-field multi-spectrum imager.

CAST2000 is a small satellite bus with high performance, expandability and flexibility. It adopts S-band TT&C sub-system, X-band data transmission sub-system and 3-axis attitude stabilization, and has the capabilities of highly precise control, large-range sway maneuver, flexible orbit maneuver, highly integrated housekeeping and highly effective power supply.

Moreover, it sports &#8220;constellation configuration maintenance&#8221; and phase control to support formation flight of small satellites. The bus has been successfully applied in several Chinese small satellites, and proven to be of excellent performance and reliability.

The satellite bus can be widely applied in different missions, such as earth observation, technological demonstration, scientific exploration, Earth environmental exploration, formation flight and networking, meteorological research and application, communications and navigation.
Gaofen-2 is also expected to launch this year. GF-2 will have a one meter resolution pan-chromatic camera and a four meter resolution multi-spectral camera.

Another three Gaofen satellites are expected to launch in 2015. This next series will include the GF-3 satellite, which will sport a one meter resolution C-band synthetic aptitude radar, while GF-4 will have a 50 meter resolution fixed-point camera in geostationary orbit.

GF-5 will use a visible light-near infrared hyper-spectral camera, a full-frequency spectrometer/atmospheric greenhouse gas monitor, an atmospheric trace gas absorption spectrometer atmospheric aerosol multi-angle photometer, and a atmospheric environment very-high resolution infrared radiation detector.

Gaofen-6 will be launched in 2016, and will include a two meter resolution pan-chromatic camera, an eight meter resolution multi-spectral camera and a 16 meter resolution wide-angle multi-spectral camera. Gaofen-7 will be launched in 2018 with a hyper-spectral stereographic cartography camera.

*Launched together with Gaofen-1 were three small CubeSats: NEE-01 Pegaso, Turksat-3USAT and CubeBug-1 &#8216;Capitán Beto&#8217;.*
NEE 01 Pegaso is a 1U CubeSat and is the first satellite to be launched for Ecuador.

Various tasks will be conducted by the small satellite for technological demonstration and education, mainly the test of real time video transmission, the test of multiphase solar array and a test of a passive antenna deployment system, the test of a thermal and radiation shield, and the test of a carbon nanotubes thermal control system.

At launch the satellite had a mass of 1,266 kg &#8211; and it is equipped with two deployable fixed solar arrays that generate energy that is stored in onboard batteries. Pegaso was originally planned to be launched on a Dnepr rocket.

The first nanosatellite communication mission of Istanbul&#8217;s Technical University, TurkSat-3USat is a 3U CubeSat and is a follow-up project based on the ITUpSat-1 (Istanbul Technical University PicoSatellite-1) mission that was launch in 2009.

The size of the small satellite is 0.1 x 0.1 x 0.3 m, with a total mass of around four kg, with a C329 UART camera onboard, allowing for occasional snapshots of target areas. The satellite was jointly built with TURKSAT and was also set to ride on a Dnepr rocket.

The payload of the TurkSat-3USat is a VHF/UHF linear transponder to be used for voice communication. A deorbiting system is also designed to deorbit the satellite following its end-of-life, in order to comply with the current CubeSat standard and United Nations regulations.

The objective of the deorbiting system is to deorbit the nanosatellite within 25 years, by increasing the drag force exerted on the vehicle by means of enlarging the frontal surface area with a lightweight thin membrane.

The power its satellite operations is provided by using solar panels and lithium polymer batteries, together with super capacitors. Satellite stabilization will be accomplished using passive magnetic attitude control system with hysteresis rods.

From Argentina comes CubeBug-1. Also known as &#8216;Capitan Beto&#8217;, this 2U CubeSat is the first technology demonstration mission for a new CubeSat platform design (mechanics, hardware and software, intended to be released as Open Source and Open Hardware for its use in Amateur projects, University projects and research labs.

This project is sponsored by the Argentinian Ministry of Science, Technology and Productive Innovation, INVAP S.E., Satellogic S.A., and Radio Club Bariloche.

The satellite includes custom designed components, such as the COTS-based ARM based on-board computer, a nano-reaction wheel with its driver circuit and a low resolution camera. After the technology demonstration part of the mission is over, the satellite will enter a mode that will include services to the Amateur radio community, including a Digipeter and science data downloads from the payload.
*Chinese 2013 schedule:*

With a late start to 2013, China is preparing for a busy schedule in the next few months. Official statements point for 16 orbital launches in 2013, with the two high points of the year being the launch of Shenzhou-10 in June and the launch of Chang&#8217;e-3 lunar lander/rover in December.

Other missions will see the launch of the Zhongxing-11/Supremesat-II communications satellite in the opening part of May, the launch of the third second generation of Chinese polar orbiting meteorological satellites Fengyun-3, and the launch of the Túpac Katari &#8216;TKSat-1&#8242; Bolivian communications satellite. Launches for the Shijian-11 early warning satellites are also expected.
This launch was the 175th successful Chinese orbital launch

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xuxu1457

China back in action with Long March 2D launch of Gaofen-1 | NASASpaceFlight.com




China has opened its 2013 account with the launch of a new civilian high-resolution remote sensing satellite called Gaofen-1. Launched by a Long March 2D (Chang Zheng 2D), lift off took place at 5:13 UTC from LC43 at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. Launched together with Gaofen-1 were three small CubeSats: NEE-01 Pegaso, Turksat-3USAT and CubeBug-1 &#8216;Capitán Beto&#8217;.


*Chinese Launch:*

The Gaofen program is one of the 16 programs announced by the Chinese State Council for its national scientific and technology programs. This program will become the main civilian Earth observation project, combining the use of satellites, as well as airplanes and even stratosphere balloons.

The program began in 2010, with at least 14 satellites set for launch between 2013 to 2020. It will form part of a near-real time, all-weather, global surveillance network for agricultural planning, disaster relief, environment protection, and security.




Gaofen-1 is based on the CAST small satellite bus designed, built by China Spacesat Co. Ltd. It is equipped with two solar panel wings. For observation purposes, GF-1 is equipped with a 2 meter resolution CCD camera, an 8 meter resolution multi-spectrum imager, and a 16 meter resolution wide-field multi-spectrum imager.

CAST2000 is a small satellite bus with high performance, expandability and flexibility. It adopts S-band TT&C sub-system, X-band data transmission sub-system and 3-axis attitude stabilization, and has the capabilities of highly precise control, large-range sway maneuver, flexible orbit maneuver, highly integrated housekeeping and highly effective power supply.

Moreover, it sports &#8220;constellation configuration maintenance&#8221; and phase control to support formation flight of small satellites. The bus has been successfully applied in several Chinese small satellites, and proven to be of excellent performance and reliability.

The satellite bus can be widely applied in different missions, such as earth observation, technological demonstration, scientific exploration, Earth environmental exploration, formation flight and networking, meteorological research and application, communications and navigation.
Gaofen-2 is also expected to launch this year. GF-2 will have a one meter resolution pan-chromatic camera and a four meter resolution multi-spectral camera.

Another three Gaofen satellites are expected to launch in 2015. This next series will include the GF-3 satellite, which will sport a one meter resolution C-band synthetic aptitude radar, while GF-4 will have a 50 meter resolution fixed-point camera in geostationary orbit.

GF-5 will use a visible light-near infrared hyper-spectral camera, a full-frequency spectrometer/atmospheric greenhouse gas monitor, an atmospheric trace gas absorption spectrometer atmospheric aerosol multi-angle photometer, and a atmospheric environment very-high resolution infrared radiation detector.

Gaofen-6 will be launched in 2016, and will include a two meter resolution pan-chromatic camera, an eight meter resolution multi-spectral camera and a 16 meter resolution wide-angle multi-spectral camera. Gaofen-7 will be launched in 2018 with a hyper-spectral stereographic cartography camera.

*Launched together with Gaofen-1 were three small CubeSats: NEE-01 Pegaso, Turksat-3USAT and CubeBug-1 &#8216;Capitán Beto&#8217;.*
NEE 01 Pegaso is a 1U CubeSat and is the first satellite to be launched for Ecuador.

Various tasks will be conducted by the small satellite for technological demonstration and education, mainly the test of real time video transmission, the test of multiphase solar array and a test of a passive antenna deployment system, the test of a thermal and radiation shield, and the test of a carbon nanotubes thermal control system.

At launch the satellite had a mass of 1,266 kg &#8211; and it is equipped with two deployable fixed solar arrays that generate energy that is stored in onboard batteries. Pegaso was originally planned to be launched on a Dnepr rocket.

The first nanosatellite communication mission of Istanbul&#8217;s Technical University, TurkSat-3USat is a 3U CubeSat and is a follow-up project based on the ITUpSat-1 (Istanbul Technical University PicoSatellite-1) mission that was launch in 2009.

The size of the small satellite is 0.1 x 0.1 x 0.3 m, with a total mass of around four kg, with a C329 UART camera onboard, allowing for occasional snapshots of target areas. The satellite was jointly built with TURKSAT and was also set to ride on a Dnepr rocket.

The payload of the TurkSat-3USat is a VHF/UHF linear transponder to be used for voice communication. A deorbiting system is also designed to deorbit the satellite following its end-of-life, in order to comply with the current CubeSat standard and United Nations regulations.

The objective of the deorbiting system is to deorbit the nanosatellite within 25 years, by increasing the drag force exerted on the vehicle by means of enlarging the frontal surface area with a lightweight thin membrane.

The power its satellite operations is provided by using solar panels and lithium polymer batteries, together with super capacitors. Satellite stabilization will be accomplished using passive magnetic attitude control system with hysteresis rods.

From Argentina comes CubeBug-1. Also known as &#8216;Capitan Beto&#8217;, this 2U CubeSat is the first technology demonstration mission for a new CubeSat platform design (mechanics, hardware and software, intended to be released as Open Source and Open Hardware for its use in Amateur projects, University projects and research labs.

This project is sponsored by the Argentinian Ministry of Science, Technology and Productive Innovation, INVAP S.E., Satellogic S.A., and Radio Club Bariloche.

The satellite includes custom designed components, such as the COTS-based ARM based on-board computer, a nano-reaction wheel with its driver circuit and a low resolution camera. After the technology demonstration part of the mission is over, the satellite will enter a mode that will include services to the Amateur radio community, including a Digipeter and science data downloads from the payload.
*Chinese 2013 schedule:*

With a late start to 2013, China is preparing for a busy schedule in the next few months. Official statements point for 16 orbital launches in 2013, with the two high points of the year being the launch of Shenzhou-10 in June and the launch of Chang&#8217;e-3 lunar lander/rover in December.

Other missions will see the launch of the Zhongxing-11/Supremesat-II communications satellite in the opening part of May, the launch of the third second generation of Chinese polar orbiting meteorological satellites Fengyun-3, and the launch of the Túpac Katari &#8216;TKSat-1&#8242; Bolivian communications satellite. Launches for the Shijian-11 early warning satellites are also expected.
This launch was the 175th successful Chinese orbital launch

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## uzair ramay

i think u actually developing ur own gps system....good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Gaofen-1 has 2m resolution (launched). Gaofen-2 has 1m resolution (launch later this year).*

In past interviews, Chinese designers have said that their military satellites have twice the resolution of their commercial satellites. For example, if a commercial satellite has two-meter resolution (like the Gaofen-1) then a military satellite has about an one-meter resolution.

However, the commercial Gaofen-2 satellite with one-meter resolution will launch later this year. This means current Chinese military satellite technology is at approximately 0.5 meter resolution. It is very impressive for Chinese military satellites to achieve sub-meter resolution!

----------
*
Picture of Gaofen-1 satellite*

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation






[Note: Thank you to "Galactic Penguin SST" for the picture link.]

----------

China launches Gaofen-1 satellite- China.org.cn





China launches the first Gaofen high-resolution imaging satellite at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on April. 26, 2013. [Photo/Xinhua]

[Note: Thank you to Sheriff for alerting me to the Gaofen-1 launch.]

----------

China back in action with Long March 2D launch of Gaofen-1 | NASASpaceFlight.com

"China back in action with Long March 2D launch of Gaofen-1
April 25, 2013 by Rui C. Barbosa

China has opened its 2013 account with the launch of a new civilian high-resolution remote sensing satellite called Gaofen-1. Launched by a Long March 2D (Chang Zheng 2D), lift off took place at 04:13 UTC from LC43 at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.
...
Gaofen-1 is based on the CAST small satellite bus designed, built by China Spacesat Co. Ltd. It is equipped with two solar panel wings. *For observation purposes, GF-1 is equipped with a 2 meter resolution CCD camera*, an 8 meter resolution multi-spectrum imager, and a 16 meter resolution wide-field multi-spectrum imager.

CAST2000 is a small satellite bus with high performance, expandability and flexibility. It adopts S-band TT&C sub-system, X-band data transmission sub-system and 3-axis attitude stabilization, and has the capabilities of highly precise control, large-range sway maneuver, flexible orbit maneuver, highly integrated housekeeping and highly effective power supply.

Moreover, it sports &#8220;constellation configuration maintenance&#8221; and phase control to support formation flight of small satellites. The bus has been successfully applied in several Chinese small satellites, and proven to be of excellent performance and reliability.
...
*Gaofen-2 is also expected to launch this year. GF-2 will have a one meter resolution pan-chromatic camera* and a four meter resolution multi-spectral camera.

Another three Gaofen satellites are expected to launch in 2015. This next series will include the GF-3 satellite, which will sport a one meter resolution C-band synthetic aptitude radar, while GF-4 will have a 50 meter resolution fixed-point camera in geostationary orbit.

GF-5 will use a visible light-near infrared hyper-spectral camera, a full-frequency spectrometer/atmospheric greenhouse gas monitor, an atmospheric trace gas absorption spectrometer atmospheric aerosol multi-angle photometer, and a atmospheric environment very-high resolution infrared radiation detector.

Gaofen-6 will be launched in 2016, and will include a two meter resolution pan-chromatic camera, an eight meter resolution multi-spectral camera and a 16 meter resolution wide-angle multi-spectral camera. Gaofen-7 will be launched in 2018 with a hyper-spectral stereographic cartography camera."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

uzair ramay said:


> i think u actually developing ur own gps system....good



Gaofen is for real time transmission and data feedback.. Chinese GPS is Beidou II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xhw1986

Great news...


----------



## qwerrty

Martian2 said:


> *
> 
> However, the commercial Gaofen-2 satellite with one-meter resolution will launch later this year. This means current Chinese military satellite technology is at approximately 0.5 meter resolution. It is very impressive for Chinese military satellites to achieve sub-meter resolution!
> 
> *


*

i think they have sub-meter resolution long time ago. the china-brazil cbers-2b satellite launched in 2007 has 2~ m resolution. that means the resolution for military were much higher at the time. by now probably even better than 0.5..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uzair ramay

ooo thats real good...u also hav satellite killing missile so y not destroy american satellites and put chinese satellites there


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

uzair ramay said:


> ooo thats real good...u also hav satellite killing missile so y not destroy american satellites and put chinese satellites there



Destroy people's navigation satellites will lead into a nuclear war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uzair ramay

hhaha yes u r rite ....


----------



## Genesis

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Destroy people's navigation satellites will lead into a nuclear war.



no it won't we the Chinese suck at making stuff our scientists are idiots.

IF we hit other satellites, we just missed. Nothing to see happens every other day.


----------



## xuxu1457

cirr said:


> 2013-05-02 09:18:50 Xinhua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Long March-3B carrier rocket is launched in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 2, 2013. China successfully sent a communications satellite, "Zhongxing-11", into orbit with a Long March-3B carrier rocket launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on Thursday. [Photo: Xinhua]
> 
> China launched a communications satellite, "Zhongxing-11", at 0:06 a.m. Thursday (Beijing time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> "Zhongxing-11" will be mainly used in providing commercial communications services for users in the Asia-Pacific region, according to a statement from the center.
> 
> The satellite was sent by a Long March-3B rocket into the preset orbit, the statement said.
> 
> It marked the 176th launch of China's Long March series of rockets.
> 
> 
> China Launches Communications Satellite


ChinaSat 11




&#9679; Manufacturer: China Academy of Space Technology
&#9679; Polarization: *Linear Polarization*
&#9679; Payload: 45 C-band and Ku-band transponders
&#9679; Coverage: China, East Asia, South Asia, Middle East, Africa, Australia including the regions of *China Sea and Indian Ocean
*
ChinaSat 11 is scheduled to be brought into use in the 2nd quarter of 2013. Featuring multiple high power fixed and mobile beams and transponder switching capability, it will provide for commercial broadcasting and communications services with 45 C-band and Ku-band transponders to meet the needs of Direct-to-Home, data transmission, digital broadband multimedia and streaming media for clients in Asia, Africa, Australia including the regions of *China Sea, Indian Ocean and Arabian Sea, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

qwerrty said:


> i think they have sub-meter resolution long time ago. the china-brazil cbers-2b satellite launched in *2007 *has 2~ m resolution. that means the resolution for military were much higher at the time. by now probably even better than 0.5..



I do not trust what China say about their military satellite capability. They are either under or over estimating it.


----------



## shuttler

the us has a satellite resolution of just 5 cm

we have a long way to go but to get to this far, our satellites still serve our military operations pretty well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

China successfully launched the *ZX-11* communication satellite






*Yuan Wang 3* and *Yuan Wang 6* space tracking ship successful completed the ZX-11 satellite monitoring and control tasks at sea






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Strange NOTAM...



> A0507/13 -
> A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
> N272440E1062527-N270348E1061854 -N271521E1053214-N273614E1053838
> BACK TO START.
> VERTICAL LIMITS: SFC-UNL.ALL ACFT ARE PROHIBITED TO FLY INTO THE AREA.
> SFC - UNL, 12 MAY 12:57 2013 UNTIL 12 MAY 13:46 2013.
> CREATED:10 MAY 06:48 2013



Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

CZ-NGLV (Chang Zheng NGLV)


----------



## hk299792458

Chia could have proceeded an anti-satellite test (ASAT) in GEO on May 13th.

NORAD confirmation is awaiting.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Yuanwang 21&#65292;the rocket transporter delivered on 06.05.2013&#65306;






The 1st of two ships&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China Spreads Alternative To US GPS System | Sky News

"China Spreads Alternative To US GPS System
5:43am UK, Sunday 19 May 2013

Pakistan is the latest country to sign up to the alternative to the US GPS as China aims to take its satnav system global.





China has become proud of its satellite and manned space prowess.

*Pakistan is set to become the fifth Asian country to use China's domestic satellite navigation system, which was launched as a rival to the US sat nav system.*

The Beidou, or Compass, system started providing services to civilians in the region in December and is expected to provide global coverage by 2020.

Like the US global positioning system (GPS), the Beidou system can be shut down or fed with false data in times of national security.

The primary purpose of the systems owned by China and the US are military, designed for both accurate navigation and weapons delivery.

*Thailand, China, Laos and Brunei already use the Chinese system, which currently consists of 16 operational satellites, with 30 more due to join the system, according to English-language China Daily.*

Huang Lei, the international business director of BDStar Navigation, which promotes Beidou, told the newspaper the company would build a network of stations in Pakistan to enhance the location accuracy of Beidou.

He said building the new network would cost tens of millions of dollars.

American website Defensenews.com reported in early May that Pakistani military experts were in favour of using the Chinese system, even though the availability of the signal could not be guaranteed in case of conflict.

But according to one of them, Pakistan cannot place its trust in the US.

"Pakistan's armed forces cannot rely on US GPS because of its questionable availability during a conflict that has overtones of nuclear escalation," former Pakistan air force pilot Kaiser Tufail told the site.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang travels next week to Pakistan, a long time ally, after a visit to India."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Yuanwang 1 







Yuan Wang 2






Yuan Wang 5






YuanWang 6






and some more Yuan Wang series @
http://www.defence.pk/forums/naval-warfare/124808-warship-designs-4.html

Thanks for @ANTIBODY 's input

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

shuttler said:


> Yuanwang 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuan Wang 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuan Wang 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YuanWang 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some more Yuan Wang series @
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/naval-warfare/124808-warship-designs-4.html
> 
> Thanks for @ANTIBODY 's input



I heard that these ships have ballistic missile detection capability. Is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Fsjal said:


> I heard that these ships have ballistic missile detection capability. Is that true?



Yes, all targets in space&#65288;Missiles, satellites, spacecraft, space junk&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Martain2 could you give us information on Beidou [2] NAV signal, although I find this particular information about signal "could not be guaranteed" to be BS clearly Beidou has become successful competitor.



> American website Defensenews.com reported in early May that Pakistani military experts were in favour of using the Chinese system, even though the availability of the signal could not be guaranteed in case of conflict.


----------



## shuttler

Luftwaffe said:


> @Martain2 could you give us information on Beidou [2] NAV signal, although I find this particular information about signal "could not be guaranteed" to be BS clearly Beidou has become successful competitor.



Classified!


----------



## applesauce

Luftwaffe said:


> @Martain2 could you give us information on Beidou [2] NAV signal, although I find this particular information about signal "could not be guaranteed" to be BS clearly Beidou has become successful competitor.



i dont think you are understanding the "could not be guaranteed" part correctly.

it means that china reserves the right to disable service in a given area at will(similar to gps, which was block in the 2008 russia-georgia war region) it does not mean that there isnt coverage, it just means china can shut off that coverage at will. hence no guarantees 


also heres an interesting piece on the signals
http://www.insidegnss.com/auto/IG0807-DeWilde_etal_final.pdf


----------



## Beast

You want guarantee? Build your own GPS system... 

But not every countries has the mean(financial and technology) to do it. Only a few chosen one can do it.


----------



## shuttler

BUT you have to know that Chinese "Beidou (Compass) ~ Pakistan" vs "US GPS ~ Russia" are two very different scenarios. Jargons are standard contractual wordings.


----------



## Iran Land of shia

China is a new space super power


----------



## Beast

Iran Land of shia said:


> China is a new space super power



Not yet. Once heavy lifter CZ-5 is launch next year. China will then be entitle to that title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Beast said:


> Not yet. Once heavy lifter CZ-5 is launch next year. China will then be entitle to that title.



any new pictures ?


----------



## Beast

SOHEIL said:


> any new pictures ?



Long march 5 boaster assembly




CZ-5 launch pad will ready next year 2014




CZ-5 sea transporter ready for sea trial recently


----------



## SOHEIL

@Beast 

*CZ-504:*






*Design of the cryogenic engine YF-77:*











*CZ-540:*






*CZ-500 rocket family:*


----------



## SOHEIL

*Future YF-330 (YF-660) engine for a super-rocket:*



















​


----------



## SOHEIL

*Chang Zheng - next generation*




​


----------



## shuttler

SOHEIL said:


> any new pictures ?



apart from the above postings, there are a number of posts #231, 232, 233, 238, 271, 273 that covered our heavy lift rockets.

We are not there yet to claim a super power in space!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The basic version and the extensive version of the futur chinese space station, and the cargo ship, presented by the chief engineer of launch base system of chinese manned space program.

















Henri K.


----------



## Genesis

is our space program going to be working with other nations? Like our space station, is that going to allow other people to use it as well or is it Chinese only.

I feel the space program is a good place for nations to come together and forge better understanding of each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Genesis said:


> is our space program going to be working with other nations? Like our space station, is that going to allow other people to use it as well or is it Chinese only.
> 
> *I feel the space program is a good place for nations to come together and forge better understanding of each other*.




I would strongly second your thinking - Including more nations and programs will not only foster better understanding and buy in, it will also enrich the program by bringing in other ways of thinking and different technologies.


----------



## JSCh

I heard from Chinese forum that the YF-330(YF-660) is no more. A decision has been taken to go with YF-500 instead.


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## SOHEIL

Genesis said:


> is our space program going to be working with other nations? Like our space station, is that going to allow other people to use it as well or is it Chinese only.
> 
> I feel the space program is a good place for nations to come together and forge better understanding of each other.


----------



## hk299792458

China Aerospace - 10th Shenzhou spacecraft to be launched before mid-June






China Aerospace - Meteorological work entered a critical task coverage period to support Shenzhou-10 launch mission






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*She is ready!
&#29579;&#20122;&#24179; Wang Yaping - Our second Female Taikonaut*


----------



## Cyberian

I read somewhere that the moon rover that China intends to deploy later this year hopefully, is nuclear powered and it can last for around 30 years. Is that correct?


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *She is ready!
> &#29579;&#20122;&#24179; Wang Yaping - Our second Female Taikonaut*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

SUPARCO said:


> I read somewhere that the moon rover that China intends to deploy later this year hopefully, is nuclear powered and it can last for around 30 years. Is that correct?



nuclear, yes. After the US and Russia. 30 years, yes, but I don't think it will last there for 30 years even if the power is good. 

This is just a probe mission not even a bring samples back mission. That will come later.

So it's a step forward, but it's all in preparation for the moon landing that will eventually take place.


----------



## Cyberian

Genesis said:


> nuclear, yes. After the US and Russia. 30 years, yes, but I don't think it will last there for 30 years even if the power is good.
> 
> *This is just a probe mission* not even a bring samples back mission. That will come later.
> 
> So it's a step forward, but *it's all in preparation for the moon landing* that will eventually take place.



True. A great achievement if the mission is successful. It will give China the ability to land on another world. Even the 20-nation strong European Space Agency has not achieved this so far.


----------



## shuttler

Another momentous target for our aerospace scientists is to have our moon rover soft-landing on the moon and may do some scientific data collection and remote manouvering later this year:



> &#20170;&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#22825;&#30340;&#21478;&#19968;&#20010;&#37325;&#22836;&#25103;&#26159;&#23270;&#23077;&#19977;&#21495;&#23436;&#25104;&#26376;&#29699;&#20043;&#26053;&#12290;&#24352;&#26575;&#26976;&#35828;&#65292;&#21516;&#23270;&#23077;&#19968;&#21495;&#21644;&#23270;&#23077;&#20108;&#21495;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#23270;&#23077;&#19977;&#21495;&#22312;&#25216;&#26415;&#21644;&#20219;&#21153;&#19978;&#37117;&#26377;&#24456;&#22823;&#21464;&#21270;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#23454;&#29616;&#30331;&#26376;&#25216;&#26415;&#19977;&#20010;&#27493;&#39588;&#8220;&#32469;&#12289;&#33853;&#12289;&#22238;&#8221;&#20013;&#31532;&#20108;&#27493;&#30340;&#20851;&#38190;&#12290;&#20182;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#22914;&#26524;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#23270;&#23077;&#31995;&#21015;&#19977;&#27493;&#39588;&#30340;&#30740;&#21046;&#21644;&#35797;&#39564;&#65292;&#20877;&#21152;&#19978;&#36733;&#20154;&#33322;&#22825;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#21457;&#23637;&#65292;&#20174;&#25216;&#26415;&#33021;&#21147;&#35762;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#23558;&#20855;&#22791;&#36733;&#20154;&#30331;&#26376;&#30340;&#33021;&#21147;&#12290;
> 
> 
> gb.cri.cn
> 
> Another highlight of this year, China's space is Chang E III completed trip to the moon. Zhang Bonan said, with Chang-e One and Chang-e II compared to Chang E III missions on both the technical and great changes. *This is achieved lunar landing technology three steps "orbiting, landing, returning" in the second step the key*. He said that if the Chang-e series of three steps to complete the development and testing, together with the development of manned space technology, from the technical ability to speak, we will have a manned lunar landing capability.
> 
> google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*China's moon rover to use domestic nuclear battery*

China.org.cn, August 13, 2012 





China's moon rover seen in a Zhuhai aviation and aerospace exhibition. [File photo]


A Chinese nuclear battery will power the country's first moon rover after it lands on the lunar surface next year, Shanghai Daily reported.

The rover is expected to reach the moon on board Chang'e-3, China's third lunar probe, to carry out exploration activities.

Using plutonium-238, the battery will be able to power the 100-kilogram vehicle for more than 30 years, said Ouyang Ziyuan, chief scientist of China's lunar exploration program.

"The nuclear power system will make China the third country apart from the United States and Russia to be able to apply nuclear technology to space exploration," Ouyang said.

The moon rover is China's most advanced robot with complete automatic navigation and operations. It will be powered by the sun during daytime and by nuclear power during the night.

A lunar night lasts for 14 days with temperatures reaching below minus 100 degrees Celsius. The battery will be the only source of energy during that time and will prevent the equipment from freezing. An expandable solar panel will absorb the sun's energy during the day.

Chang'e-3 will be launched at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan province in 2013.

China launched Chang'e-1 in 2007 and Chang'e-2 in 2010. The first probe retrieved a great deal of scientific data and a complete map of the moon while the second created a full higher-resolution map of the moon.

*Ouyang said the rover and the Chang'e-3 would stay on the moon until the Chang'e-5 probe arrived to take samples and the rover back to the Earth.*

He said China was currently working on the Chang'e-5 as well as a new Long March-5 rocket to carry the probe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Yuanwang 22&#65292;the 2nd rocket transport ship&#65292;is seen here at JNS undergoing outfitting&#65306;


----------



## xuxu1457

China Aerospace - 10th Shenzhou spacecraft to be launched at 17:38 on June 11(Beijing time), Three astronauts will stay 15 days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Blessing from the 3 taikonauts of Shenzhou-10...






Henri K.


----------



## xuxu1457

Shenzhou-10: China launches next manned space mission[/url]

China has launched its latest Shenzhou manned space mission.

Three astronauts blasted away from the Jiuquan base in Inner Mongolia on a Long March 2F rocket at 17:38 Beijing time (09:38 GMT).

The commander, Nie Haisheng, and his crew, Zhang Xiaoguang and Wang Yaping, plan to spend just under two weeks at the orbiting Tiangong space lab.

Wang is China's second female astronaut and she will beam the country's first lesson from space to students on Earth.

The crew's capsule was ejected from the upper-stage of the rocket about nine minutes after lift-off.

It should take just over 40 hours to raise the craft's orbit to the operating altitude of Tiangong some 335km (208 miles) above the planet's surface.

This mission, the fifth manned mission by China and slated to be the longest, is designated Shenzhou-10. It is the latest step in China's plan to eventually put a permanently manned station above the Earth.

Tiangong-1 is the demonstrator. It was launched in 2011 to provide a target to test rendezvous and docking technologies.

The Shenzhou-9 crew - which included China's first female astronaut, Liu Yang - hooked up with the module for nearly 10 days in June 2012.

Nie's team aims to stay a few days longer, and like the crew of Shenzhou-9 will practise both manual and automatic dockings during the mission.

Beijing hopes to launch its fully-fledged station at the turn of the decade.

It is expected to have a mass of about 60 tonnes and comprise a number of interlocking modules.

Like the International Space Station (ISS), it will have long-duration residents and be supplied by robotic freighters.







tomluter said:


>


----------



## Fsjal

Congratulations for China. Looks like they are catching up. I wonder how NASA is doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Fsjal said:


> Congratulations for China. Looks like they are catching up. I wonder how NASA is doing?



NASA is many years ahead of us. They have the Curiosity landed in Mars. It has been doing scientific analsysis and flashing back pretty good fotos to NASA.




*Also in our news:*

*China to launch Tiangong-2 and cargo spacecraft in 2015
*





Tiangong-1 docking with Shenzhou-9 in June 2012. (Source: Framegrab)
13.06.2013 - 11:34



China will launch the Tiangong-2 space lab and its first cargo spacecraft in the next two years in what will be the next step in the country's space station plan, the Beijing Times reports.

The two spacecraft will be launched from China's new satellite launch center in Hainan province, which is expected to come into use later this year.

Tiangong-2 will be used to test and verify refuelling and propellant technology, regenerative environmental control and life support technology in order to lay the foundations for the construction of China's planned space station, which the country aims to put in orbit by 2020.

The Tiangong-2 laboratory module was originally designed to be a backup to Tiangong-1, but recent changes in China's manned space flight programme mean it will be redesigned to allow it to be refuelled by the unmanned cargo resupply vehicle, Zha Xuelei, deputy designer of the cargo spaceship revealed.

According to Zha, the 13-ton craft will be more than 9 meters in length with a largest diameter of 3.35 meters. It will be capable of carrying 6 tons of goods, three times that of Russia's Progress cargo spaceship. It will be able to host a crew of three for up to 20 days.

It will also carry a mission payload including POLAR, a Chinese-Swiss collaboration project to detect black holes, conduct tests of quantum gravity theories and measure the polarization of
gamma ray bursts.

The construction of China's fourth launch site near Wenchang, Hainan Province began in September 2009 and estimated to cost around 5 billion RMB (US$730 million), and offers the advantages being nearer the equator than other sites and being accessible by sea.

- See more at: China to launch Tiangong-2 and cargo spacecraft in 2015 | gbtimes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

An illustration of our 25 ton heavy lift rocket &#38271;&#24449; 5 Changzheng 5:






Estimated launch year: after 2014
1st segment: A Lunar Rover inside
2nd segment: A Big Satellite
3rd segment: A Space Module

Environmental friendly. Lox kerosene engine, liquid O2, H fuel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 3 chinese astronauts in space laboratory TG-1...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

What's the current status of the second Chinese lunar orbiter?

It was sent into Deep Space and reached 20 million kilometers in February 2013. Since then I've not heard anything. Has it been deactivated?

Chinese probe in breakthrough outer space travel


----------



## rcrmj

SUPARCO said:


> What's the current status of the second Chinese lunar orbiter?
> 
> It was sent into Deep Space and reached 20 million kilometers in February 2013. Since then I've not heard anything. Has it been deactivated?
> 
> Chinese probe in breakthrough outer space travel



no, it appears still travelling into deeper space, it is two years of exceeding its life expectancy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

rcrmj said:


> no, it appears still travelling into deeper space, it is two years of exceeding its life expectancy



Any idea how far it has travelled? The distance from Earth to Mars is 54.6 million kilometres and not many countries have sent anything as far as Mars.

I am thinking on the lines whether the probe can be travel outside of the solar system like the 4 American probes.

How Far Into Outer Space Have Space Probes Penetrated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

SUPARCO said:


> Any idea how far it has travelled? The distance from Earth to Mars is 54.6 million kilometres and not many countries have sent anything as far as Mars.
> 
> I am thinking on the lines whether the probe can be travel outside of the solar system like the 4 American probes.
> 
> How Far Into Outer Space Have Space Probes Penetrated



on 5th Jan 2013 it reached 10 million km,
on 28th Feb 2013 it reached 20 million km
as of end of May 2013 it has already reached 35 million km and keep travelling into deeper space with good conditions even it is designed for only one year of life expectancy`

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

China's first space teaching course will occur on June 20th






Astronauts in good condition after 8-days flight






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt




----------



## hk299792458

June 23rd at 10:07, Shenzhou-10's astronauts successfully carried out manual docking with TG-1






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

June 25th at 5h07 local time, the 3 astronauts of Shenzhou-10 left the spacelab TG-1.






After the undocking, Shenzhou-10 had performed a 180° around TG-1 (_+V bar to -R bar, then -V bar_)






Some captures...










































Henri K.


----------



## hurt

A Chinese space capsule carrying three astronauts returned safely to Earth Tuesday (June 25), wrapping up the longest manned space mission in the nation's history.

The Shenzhou 10 spacecraft touched down at 8:08 p.m. EDT Tuesday (0008 GMT), capping a 15-day mission to China's orbiting Tiangong 1 lab module. The spacecraft landed in northern China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, where the local time was 8:08 a.m. on Wednesday.

During their time aboard Tiangong 1, Nie Haisheng, Wang Yaping (the second Chinese woman to fly in space) and Zhang Xiaoguang performed a variety of experiments, beamed a microgravity science lesson down to 330 schoolkids and chatted with President Xi Jinping.

Xi lauded the three taikonauts (as Chinese astronauts are called) during the phone call on Monday (June 24) and stressed that their mission is part of a broader plan to advance China's presence and capabilities in the final frontier.

"The space dream is part of the dream to make China stronger. With the development of space programs, the Chinese people will take bigger strides to explore further into space," Xi said, the state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

Shenzhou 10 launched June 11 and docked automatically with Tiangong 1 two days later. The spaceships separated briefly on Saturday (June 22) before joining up again, this time in a manual docking with Nie piloting the Shenzhou 10. The vessels detached for good on Monday evening (June 24), with Shenzhou 10 then flying around the lab module in a rendezvous test.

Such spaceflight maneuvers are viewed as key steps toward the construction and long-term occupancy of an orbiting space station, which China hopes to have up and running by 2020.

The Shenzhou 10 mission was China's fifth human spaceflight. The nation first launched a taikonaut in October 2003, sending Yang Liwei into orbit for 21 hours. A two-person crew spent five days in space two years later, and three taikonauts blasted off on a three-day trip in September 2008.

The next manned mission was Shenzhou 9, which sent three taikonauts &#8212; including Liu Yang, China's first woman in space &#8212; on the first flight to Tiangong 1 in June 2012. The 13-day mission featured automatic and manual dockings with the lab module, as Shenzhou 10 did.

Tiangong 1 launched to Earth orbit in September 2011 and was first visited by the unmanned Shenzhou 8 spacecraft two months later. China plans to launch a larger module, called Tiangong 2, later this year. ("Tiangong" means "Heavenly Palace" in Chinese, while "Shenzhou" is typically translated as "Divine Vessel.")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Trial runs were successfully conducted of the Long March-5 carrier rocket's booster power system today&#65306;

???????-

The test lasted 3 mins according to the report&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Fairing separation test of Long March-5 carrier rocket:






successfully carried out.

?????????????????_??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

i hope soon chinese will offer pakistan to send astronaut in space with them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Fsjal said:


> Congratulations for China. Looks like they are catching up. I wonder how NASA is doing?



Launching unmanned stuff to mars. Private U.S. companies are doing the future manned space flights. U.S. Air Force is launching recon spacecraft. The usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

cirr said:


> Fairing separation test of Long March-5 carrier rocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> successfully carried out.
> 
> ?????????????????_??????????



very good

looks like new materials were used in the test 

according to the news the rocket will be deployed on or before 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Oldman1 said:


> Launching unmanned stuff to mars. Private U.S. companies are doing the future manned space flights. U.S. Air Force is launching recon spacecraft. The usual.



What happens to NASA then?

Wouldn't they go bankrupt?


----------



## jhungary

Fsjal said:


> What happens to NASA then?
> 
> Wouldn't they go bankrupt?



You wish.

We simply get tired of all the moon and mars exploration. Why we need to shoulder the cost when we have commercial space agency that did the things??  ? After 40 years in our universe, we are now looking at Outer Universe (Deep Space) Exploration.

It's no fun as the road to the moon is starting to get congested. Why don't we just go further out and enjoy the sole view??

Deep space exploration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Voyager 1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Voyager 1 is launched in 1977 and it just reach the gravitational limit of our own universe (Earth's Sun pulling effect) in 2004, the voyager 1 is currently unbound by the gravity of the Earth's sun. Last year, scientist believe the Voyager 1 has pass the boundary of our existing universe at 125 AU, however, dispute in comment suggested it could have been an uncharted part of our deep space. 

Voyager 1 is set to become Space junk in 2030.

This is what NASA is focusing on right now






Other Space Probe mission included

Pioneer 10 (Terminated)
Pioneer 11 (Terminated)
Voyager 2 (Ongoing)
New Horizon (Ongoing)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_2#Mission_background
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_10
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_11
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Horizons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/264785-change-2-travels-50-million-km-earth.html#post4528013


----------



## hk299792458

July 15th, China had succesfully launched it's 4th ballistic early-warning satellite, *SJ-11-05*.
















How SJ-11-03 looks like






How SJ-11-05 looks like






The position of the 4 ballistic early-warning satellites in the space.






Video of this launching






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

China successfully launched SJ-11-05 Early warning satellite. It is the 4th satellite of SJ-11 to be placed into orbit. An another satellite of the same familly, SJ-11-06, should be launched before the end of this year as well.

The SJ-11 constellation will provide for the first time to Chine the capability to detect any ballistic launch from it's neighbors. This capability is completed by some ground based geant AESA surveillance radars.






Chang'E-II lunar probe is expected to meet again with the Earth after 17 years.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Friend, you need to reassess your definitions of "our universe" and "deep space"..... 



jhungary said:


> Voyager 1 is launched in 1977 and it just reach the gravitational limit of our own universe (Earth's Sun pulling effect) in 2004, the voyager 1 is currently unbound by the gravity of the Earth's sun. +++++++ part of our deep space.


----------



## xuxu1457

????????????3?????????_????_???
Xinhua Taiyuan, July 20 (Reporter Li Qing Hua Yanyan) at 7:37 on the 20th, China's Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the 4th C carrier rocket Long March, 'the stone Samsung' approach, success will innovation on the 3rd, the test VII and practice fifteenth three technical scientific experiment satellite launch, satellite successfully into orbit.
3 is mainly used in space satellites and space debris observation space manipulator maintenance operations and other technical scientific experimentation.

This is the Long March series of carrier rockets 179 launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

SBSS-like system + 1 space robot satellite + 1 target satellite.

The military usage of these 3 satellites is more than obvious.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*New mid-range ballistic missile successfully tested&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;Again&#65281;*

GBI&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Armed with different warheads&#65292;this new generation missile becomes

&#65288;1&#65289;high-performance MRBS
&#65288;2&#65289;ASBM&#65288;goodbye DF-21D&#65289;
&#65288;3&#65289;pocket-size ICBM&#65288;adding one stage&#65289;
&#65288;4&#65289;ASAT&#12289;missile interceptor&#65288;KKV&#65289;
&#65288;5&#65289;Conventional rapid global strike system&#65288;CAV&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> *New mid-range ballistic missile successfully tested!!!Again!*
> 
> GBI&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;
> 
> Armed with different warheads,this new generation missile becomes
> 
> (1)high-performance MRBS
> (2)ASBM(goodbye DF-21D)
> (3)pocket-size ICBM(adding one stage)
> (4)ASAT&#12289;missile interceptor(KKV)
> (5)Conventional rapid global strike system(CAV)



Where are you getting this information?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Where are you getting this information?



I am not in the business of providing sources&#65292;official or otherwise&#65292;to back up my remarks&#12290;

You can either believe what I say or totally ignore it&#12290;

Only time shall tell&#12290;


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> I am not in the business of providing sources,official or otherwise,to back up my remarks&#12290;
> 
> You can either believe what I say or totally ignore it&#12290;
> 
> Only time shall tell&#12290;



Well, unless sources are provided, ignoring is the only option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

General assembly of CZ&#65288;Long March&#65289;-5 launch vehicle in Tianjin&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

cirr said:


> I am not in the business of providing sources&#65292;official or otherwise&#65292;to back up my remarks&#12290;
> 
> You can either believe what I say or totally ignore it&#12290;
> 
> Only time shall tell&#12290;



Understand !


----------



## Johnlaw

Russia's S500 should be able to shoot down satelites


----------



## cirr

Interesting&#12290;China's answer to ESSM&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## conworldus

Johnlaw said:


> Russia's S500 should be able to shoot down satelites



Have they test fired it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Johnlaw said:


> Russia's S500 should be able to shoot down satelites



Russia isn't the only one with anti-sat capability.


----------



## Banana

PARIS  The Chinese government, which over the past 20 years has been one of the worlds biggest markets for commercial Earth observation satellite imagery, has achieved autonomy in medium-resolution imagery and *expects to reach that goal in submetric imagery within three to five year*s, according to Chinas Center for Resource Satellite Data and Applications (CRESDA).

The good news for Chinas domestic industry is not as good for the half-dozen or more commercial satellite imagery companies, mainly in North America and Europe, that have counted on China as a big growth opportunity for the foreseeable future.

Chinas increasing self-sufficiency has already cost several satellite image providers, including RapidEye of Germany and Astrium Geo-Information of France, revenue in the past couple of years as Chinas domestic satellite builders have proved capable of building satellites with ground resolutions of between 2 and 5 meters.

The scheduled December launch of the DF-2 satellite in December is the opening salvo in Chinas attempt to reclaim the high-resolution side of its domestic market as well.

DF-2 is capable of producing images with a ground sampling distance of 80 centimeters in black and white, and 3.2 meters in color. Its images have a swath width of 48 kilometers, and the satellite is capable of swiveling on its axis 35 degrees to either side, according to Zhou Zi Kuan, director of international business development at CRESDA, a unit of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.

Discussing Chinas Earth observation market here Sept. 13 during the World Satellite Business Week conference organized by Euroconsult, Zhou said China has dramatically reduced its use of medium-resolution data from non-Chinese providers such as RapidEye AG, which operates a five-satellite constellation.

He said the current *Chinese optical imaging satellites have a performance equal to the French Spot 5, Indias IRS-P5 and Japans ALOS.*

Five or 10 years ago a lot of people said our satellites were no good, Zhou said. *Even giving the data away for free they did not attract many users.* But the government has changed its previous focus from manned space to applications.

Assuming DF-2s performance matches its design, it will be followed by other DF-2-model satellites. Under this scenario, Zhou said, the days likely are numbered for non-Chinese image providers operating in the Chinese market.

The DF-2 performance will need to be validated, but I think the trend is clear, Zhou said. In three to five years, we will no longer need foreign satellites to provide sub-metric imagery. For now the focus [of the Chinese high-resolution satellites] is on the Chinese market, but we are preparing for entry into the global market.

Aki Yamaura, general manager of Beijing Eastdawn Information Technology Co. Ltd., a major provider of geographic information systems to the Chinese government, said he is adopting a wait-and-see position with respect to Chinas upcoming satellites.

But Yamaura, who also addressed the conference here Sept. 13, said the total revenue generated by sales of satellite images in China, which has grown sharply in the past decade, is likely to plateau because Chinas domestic satellites sell images at half the price, on a pixel basis, of their non-Chinese counterparts.

Yamaura said imagery sales in China were $5 million in 2005, $15 million in 2008 and likely will reach $40 million this year before peaking at around $50 million in 2015. 

If Chinas optical imaging satellite plans are carried out, he said, Chinese satellites starting in 2014 will account for nearly half of the high-resolution sales in China, compared with about zero now.

Yamaura said these forecasts could change substantially if one or more Chinese government agencies that are currently only small buyers of imagery decided to increase their purchases.

Chinaâs Satellite Imagery Capabilities Coming into Sharper Focus | SpaceNews.com

China is atleast 2 generations behind India, Japan and france in satellite imagery.

DF-2 launch is 2013 end.

Its performance is what France had in 2002 with Spot 5, India with Cartosat -2 in 2005.

Assuming a countries spy satellites performance to be generation ahead of its civil remote sensing capability, Chinese Spy satellites even fall behind current Japanese, French or Indian Remote Sensing satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chhota bheem

i tought chinese satilites are as good as ours .any way good to know they still have to catch up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

This article does fit a poor Indian pride. Mark those sentences as you wish to be proud of but show us a single piece of solid evidence that Indians are good at. What are Indians good at?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GR!FF!N

well,we've much co-op with various countries..Cartosat-2's imagery is superb..it is far better but cheaper than Ikonos sat.only weak point is its black and white pics.but then again,its a cartographic sat,not a spy sat.by the way,thanks to the Chinese researcher for being specific,not hyping their success..slowly but steadily,they will progress.there is no need for playing "catch up" with other country.do whats best in the interest of your country..

@op

you should modify your post.don't post anything that may make this thread a troll feast..


----------



## Echo_419

Oh good I did not know that we were ahead of them in this field 
Well done ISRO 

Jai Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Say again?

http://lunarscience.nasa.gov/articles/china-releases-worlds-highest-resolution-lunar-images/

Seems like China is focusing on the moon more than the earth. Anyone know why the moon is so important?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Banana said:


> Chinaâ&#8364;&#8482;s Satellite Imagery Capabilities Coming into Sharper Focus | SpaceNews.com
> 
> China is atleast 2 generations behind* India*, Japan and france in satellite imagery.
> 
> DF-2 launch is 2013 end.
> 
> Its performance is what France had in 2002 with Spot 5, India with Cartosat -2 in 2005.
> 
> Assuming a countries spy satellites performance to be generation ahead of its civil remote sensing capability, Chinese Spy satellites even fall behind current Japanese, French or Indian Remote Sensing satellites.



do go on a free ride again cheerleader!
how is the 2-generation behind india's satellite imaginery techniques come about?

how much revenue has india been able to generate out of this business?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timetravel

India is doing very well in advanced technologies... in 2 decades India would the technological powerhouse of world...

India will be the technological superpower of future.



shuttler said:


> do go on a free ride again cheerleader!
> how is the 2-generation behind india's satellite imaginery techniques come about?
> 
> how much revenue has india been able to generate out of this business?



CHina is 2 Generation or maybe even 3 generations behind India. India has achieved amazing performance in its satellite imagery.


----------



## shuttler

timetravel said:


> India is doing very well in advanced technologies... in 2 decades India would the technological powerhouse of world...
> 
> India will be the technological superpower of future.
> 
> 
> 
> CHina is 2 Generation or maybe even 3 generations behind India. India has achieved amazing performance in its satellite imagery.



I have eaten plenty of good food this evening. dont cause me to vomit all of it upon your post

where is the proof? what is your relevant earninig?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal.

Question: is India building complete remote sensing satellites along with lenses, camera's and other sensors or are they just doing system integration of mostly imported components? Same question for Chinese satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timetravel

shuttler said:


> I have eaten plenty of good food this evening. dont cause me to vomit all of it upon your post
> 
> where is the proof? what is your relevant earninig?



An uneducated person having own business can earn more then any top notch Chinese scientist.


----------



## shuttler

Bilal. said:


> Question: is India building complete remote sensing satellites along with lenses, camera's and other sensors or are they just doing system integration of mostly imported components? Same question for Chinese satellites.



We have an optical instruments and lens industry
where is india's?

China Lens, Lens Manufacturers & Suppliers - Made-in-China.com

http://www.phenixsz.com/en/products/

http://www.ciof.cn/eng/fairinfo.php?p=6



timetravel said:


> An uneducated person having own business can earn more then any top notch Chinese scientist.



if you cant substantiate then chill out faster than your loud bragging as usual!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## timetravel

shuttler said:


> We have an optical and lens industry
> where is india's?
> 
> China Lens, Lens Manufacturers & Suppliers - Made-in-China.com
> 
> 
> 
> if you cant substantiate then chill out faster than your loud bragging as usual!



India is ahead of China in key technical fields.... this being one of them. Indian spy satellites monitor China's every inch 24*7.

it seems you haven't read the article. go read it again properly.


----------



## Akasa

timetravel said:


> CHina is 2 Generation or maybe even 3 generations behind India. India has achieved amazing performance in its satellite imagery.



Great, perhaps Mr. Satellite Engineer here can explain, in detailed technical terms, why and how China is "2 generation or maybe even 3 generations behind India".

Especially when they already have the world's highest resolution imagery on the moon already.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## timetravel

shuttler said:


> like what? poor sanitation?
> 
> back yourself up with proofs!



Naval Ships, Fighter Jets, Missiles like Brahmos, Spy Satellites, Nuclear Thorium cycle, Moon mission, the upcoming Mars mission etc etc

the list is too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

timetravel said:


> India is ahead of China in key technical fields.... this being one of them. Indian spy satellites monitor China's every inch 24*7.



This kind of thinking is exactly why India ISN'T.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timetravel

SinoSoldier said:


> This kind of thinking is exactly why India ISN'T.



Buddy in 2-3 decades India would be like Israel and China like Middle East in technology comparison.


----------



## shuttler

timetravel said:


> Naval Ships, Fighter Jets, Missiles like Brahmos, Spy Satellites, Nuclear Thorium cycle etc etc



naval ships? what is the most complex vessel india ever built and the total tonnage out of your shipyards annually other than a 1/3 completed giant "ironing board" !

brahmos = soviet product - indian paint job

spy satellitite? again unproven

thorium technology: China is leading

China blazes trail for 'clean' nuclear power from thorium - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

@SinoSoldier

We've already done a succesful lunar mission back in 2008,and it made a key discovery - Lunar water.

Also a orbiter+ lander + rover mission to moon would be undertaken,2015-2016 timeframe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

timetravel said:


> Naval Ships, Fighter Jets, Missiles like Brahmos, Spy Satellites, Nuclear Thorium cycle, Moon mission, the upcoming Mars mission etc etc
> 
> the list is too long.



China should buy the 3.5th generation Tejas to replace its 5th generation J-20.
China should also buy the P15 destroyer to replace its Type 052D, even though its Type 052D has more weapons, has a universal VLS, has a larger radar, and more mature subsystems.
China should also purchase the Mach 2.8-BrahMos to replace its YJ-12 which has Mach 4 speed and 400 km range.

China should also buy India's spy satellites as well, even though China has a lot more in service and has been using them for far more.

And lastly, China should purchase the Indian thorium nuclear reactors even though China has been labelled as the world leader in such technology and is the furthest ahead in such research. Heck, even the US stated that it wanted to partner with China in thorium technology, but what the heck, India's is obviously so much superior.

No, seriously, China should purchase all of the above to ensure that its military w&#822;o&#822;n&#822;'&#822;t&#822; &#822;e&#822;v&#822;e&#822;n&#822; &#822;t&#822;a&#822;k&#822;e&#822; &#822;o&#822;f&#822;f&#822; will be the best in the world.



gslv mk3 said:


> @SinoSoldier
> 
> We've already done a succesful lunar mission back in 2008,and it made a key discovery - Lunar water.
> 
> Also a orbiter+ lander + rover mission to moon would be undertaken,2015-2016 timeframe



Unless India has the world's highest lunar image resolution, that argument doesn't stand.



timetravel said:


> Buddy in 2-3 decades India would be like Israel and China like Middle East in technology comparison.



This kind of thinking is exactly why India WON'T.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## timetravel

shuttler said:


> naval ships? what is the most complex vessel india ever built and the total tonnage out of your shipyards annually other than a 1/3 completed giant "ironing board" !
> 
> brahmos = soviet product - indian paint job
> 
> spy satellitite? again unproven
> 
> thorium technology: China is leading
> 
> China blazes trail for 'clean' nuclear power from thorium - Telegraph



ha ha ha ...

at least give valid links.. China may be doing research in thorium nuclear tech.. India is WAY WAY ahead.

India's three-stage nuclear power programme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"India is generally considered as the leader of thorium based research in the world.[32][10] It is also by far the most committed nation as far as the use of thorium fuel is concerned, and no other country has done as much neutron physics work on thorium.[33] The country published about twice the number of papers on thorium as its nearest competitors during each of the years from 2002 to 2006.[7] Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC) had the highest number of publications in the thorium area, across all research institutions in the world during the period 1982-2004. During this same period, India ranks an overall second behind the United States in the research output on Thorium.[34] Analysis shows that majority of the authors involved in thorium research publications appear to be from India.[35] According to Siegfried Hecker, a former director (1986&#8211;1997) of the Los Alamos National Laboratory in the U.S., "India has the most technically ambitious and innovative nuclear energy programme in the world. The extent and functionality of its nuclear experimental facilities are matched only by those in Russia and are far ahead of what is left in the US."[10]"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> @SinoSoldier
> 
> We've already done a succesful lunar mission back in 2008,and it made a key discovery - Lunar water.



water thingy is a hoax by indians

the soviet unions discovered it long before indians who like to take credit where they dont deserve



> Also a orbiter+ lander + rover mission to moon would be undertaken,2015-2016 timeframe



go planning for your bloack II and an exit plan then the rescheduling and budget over runs - as usual!
you can also outsource it to France / Russia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> naval ships? what is the most complex vessel india ever built and the total tonnage out of your shipyards annually other than a 1/3 completed giant "ironing board" !
> 
> brahmos = soviet product - indian paint job
> 
> spy satellitite? again unproven
> 
> thorium technology: China is leading
> 
> China blazes trail for 'clean' nuclear power from thorium - Telegraph



The fact is our Aircraft carrier would be ready by 2 years,keep whining.

And sorry,we are ahead of your Thorium MSRs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timetravel

SinoSoldier said:


> This kind of thinking is exactly why India WON'T.



even if you stay in your denialism forever, the world will not stop from progressing.



shuttler said:


> water thingy is a hoax by indians



see another denialist.... refusing to bring head out of sand.

ok am sleeping..good night everyone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

> Originally Posted by timetravel
> 
> ha ha ha ...
> 
> at least give valid links.. China may be doing research in thorium nuclear tech.. India is WAY WAY ahead.



the line is from Telegraph's reporting

Tell me the report from Telegraph is fake!

you are a joke!



> India's three-stage nuclear power programme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "India is generally considered as the leader of thorium based research in the world.[32][10] It is also by far the most committed nation as far as the use of thorium fuel is concerned, and no other country has done as much neutron physics work on thorium.[33] The country published about twice the number of papers on thorium as its nearest competitors during each of the years from 2002 to 2006.[7] Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC) had the highest number of publications in the thorium area, across all research institutions in the world during the period 1982-2004. During this same period, India ranks an overall second behind the United States in the research output on Thorium.[34] Analysis shows that majority of the authors involved in thorium research publications appear to be from India.[35] According to Siegfried Hecker, a former director (19861997) of the Los Alamos National Laboratory in the U.S., "India has the most technically ambitious and innovative nuclear energy programme in the world. The extent and functionality of its nuclear experimental facilities are matched only by those in Russia and are far ahead of what is left in the US."[10]"



That was all done during 2002~2006 in respect of the paper production!

What is your latest outcome despite the publications and the american cheerleading?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

timetravel said:


> even if you stay in your denialism forever, the world will not stop from progressing.
> 
> 
> 
> see another denialist.... refusing to bring head out of sand.
> 
> ok am sleeping..good night everyone..



Only if you can see the irony in your statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

gslv mk3 said:


> The fact is our Aircraft carrier would be ready by 2 years,keep whining.
> 
> And sorry,we are ahead of your Thorium MSRs.



So far ahead that the United States wanted to partner with China in thorium research?

China Takes Lead in Race for Clean Nuclear Power - Wired Science

Telegraph: China to lead world to long-pondered thorium-based, abundant, meltdown-proof nuclear power stations? | Knight Science Journalism Program at MIT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

timetravel said:


> India is ahead of China in key technical fields.... this being one of them. Indian spy satellites monitor China's every inch 24*7.
> 
> it seems you haven't read the article. go read it again properly.



Can you provide links to lens and sensor manufacturers of Indian sats? Maybe, the lead has more to do with not having to deal with sanctions and easy access to western components for system integration while China has to manufacture most key components(hence greater degree of self reliance). In any case they should be able to make rs sats of latest standards with all in house components within 2-5 years.


----------



## Banana

SinoSoldier said:


> So far ahead that the United States wanted to partner with China in thorium research?
> 
> China Takes Lead in Race for Clean Nuclear Power - Wired Science
> 
> Telegraph: China to lead world to long-pondered thorium-based, abundant, meltdown-proof nuclear power stations? | Knight Science Journalism Program at MIT



Today's article:

Saurav Jha's Blog : The Thorium Question - An interview with India's nuclear czar



> Of late there is renewed interest in thorium based nuclear power in other countries as well. China for instance is beginning to prioritize this as a research area, especially the investigation into molten salt reactor (MSR) technology for thorium utilization. Is there any danger of India's lead in the thorium domain eroding?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge nobody in the world has, till date, closed the thorium fuel cycle on an industrial scale. I think, *our activities in the area of thorium research are more advanced towards that end than anybody else's. Our leadership in the area of scientific publications covering thorium based research establishes that.* India is also investigating Molten Salt Reactor (MSR) technology. We have molten salt loops operational at BARC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

India's satellites are mostly assemblies of foreign parts&#65292;or worse still&#65292;directly foreign made&#65292;due to its unlimited access to western technology&#12290;

India can't even make its own CCD cameras&#12290;

Name one major payload aboard India's satellite that's Indian made&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banana

shuttler said:


> do go on a free ride again cheerleader!
> how is the 2-generation behind india's satellite imaginery techniques come about?
> 
> how much revenue has india been able to generate out of this business?



A new satellite launch is every 3-4 years in the remote sensing arena.

Every satellite is more advanced than its precedor. China cannot cut short the curve without completing it.

According to Zhou Zi Kuan, director of international business development at CRESDA, a unit of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, Chinese satellites performance are on par with Spot 5 (2002) and Cartosat 1 (2005).

France launched Spot 6 and Spot 7 will be launched by year end. 

Cartosat 2, 2A and 2B have already been launched by India after Cartosat 1.

Cartosat 3 has resolution of 25 cm. It will be the most advanced satellite in the World for remote sensing.

ISRO plans a new high-resolution earth satellite - The Hindu



> The Indian Space Research Organisation is to build a remote sensing satellite, *Cartosat-3, capable of taking images of the earth with a resolution of 0.25 metres*.
> 
> *Currently, GeoEye-1 produces the highest resolution earth images taken by a commercial satellite. The American spacecraft, launched in September 2008, is capable of taking panchromatic images with 0.41 metre resolution.* WorldView-2, another satellite operated by the same company, DigitalGlobe, offers a best resolution of 0.46 metres. However, in accordance with U.S. regulations, commercially released images from these satellites are degraded to 0.5 metre resolution.
> 
> DigitalGlobe plans to launch WorldView-3 next year, which will supply images with a resolution of 0.31 metres. Cartosat-3&#8217;s camera would better that performance. In the words of one expert, this satellite's images could allow a scooter to be distinguished from a car.
> 
> In the &#8216;Notes on Demands for Grants, 2013-2014&#8217; from the Department of Space, which forms part of the budget documents presented to Parliament recently, Cartosat-3 figures as a separate item with an allocation of Rs. 10 crores. &#8220;Cartosat-3 is an advanced remote sensing satellite with enhanced resolution of 0.25 metre for cartographic applications and high-resolution mapping,&#8221; the document said.
> 
> IN 1988, ISRO launched India&#8217;s first operational remote-sensing satellite, IRS-1A. The best resolution its cameras could provide was about 36 metres. Seven years later, IRS-1C went into space, with a panchromatic camera that had a resolution of 5.8 metres. It supplied the highest resolution images available from any civilian satellite in the world till Ikonos, an American satellite launched in 1999, began taking images with better than one-metre resolution. India launched the Technology Experiment Satellite in 2001, followed some years later by the Cartosat-2 series of satellites that could take images with *0.8 metre resolution.*



DF-2 to be launched late 2013 has 0.8 metres resolution. That matches Cartosat-2 performance.

That is why China is generations behind India in Satellite imagery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Bilal. said:


> Can you provide links to lens and sensor manufacturers of Indian sats? Maybe, the lead has more to do with not having to deal with sanctions and easy access to western components for system integration while China has to manufacture most key components(hence greater degree of self reliance). In any case they should be able to make rs sats of latest standards with all in house components within 2-5 years.



Precisely&#12290;

Yet our Indian friends here easily go high on western technology and treat it as their own&#12290;

Shameless bunch&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Let's assume all of this to be true, which I doubt, but let's assume so.

So what? We can't do everything at once, we are advancing at great speed in almost every field, the key word is ALMOST. No one can claim to be the best at everything. We don't have enough men who can do the job. Though we do have a lot, but the people who can actually lead such teams are limited in any country. 

This topic is very specific. You are not saying space program, or something like that but just one thing. It's like a guy is boasting to have got full marks on one question while failed the test to a guy who got the question wrong, but got 90%.

We are launching satellites at a break neck speed, and our space program is one that could lead the world in 2030, when we land on the moon. By then we will also have a space station, and all that. You could doubt whether we could do it, but our space program has given no sign that it should be doubted.

As to the claim India will be Israel, it's possible, but Israel is not a tech super power, they are very specific in what they can do. They are not the best across the board. A lot of fields they are contributing next to nothing. 

But to claim we will be the same as middle east, so we will go backwards?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> The fact is our Aircraft carrier would be ready by 2 years,keep whining.



keep your wet dreams&#65281;

whenever indians declare a deadline you need to add another 10 years for actual delivery



> And sorry,we are ahead of your Thorium MSRs.



answered&#65281; you are not&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banana

shuttler said:


> keep your wet dreams&#65281;
> 
> whenever indians declare a deadline you need to add another 10 years for actual delivery
> 
> 
> 
> *answered&#65281; you are not&#65281;*



Today's article:

Saurav Jha's Blog : The Thorium Question - An interview with India's nuclear czar



> Of late there is renewed interest in thorium based nuclear power in other countries as well. China for instance is beginning to prioritize this as a research area, especially the investigation into molten salt reactor (MSR) technology for thorium utilization. Is there any danger of India's lead in the thorium domain eroding?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge nobody in the world has, till date, closed the thorium fuel cycle on an industrial scale. I think, *our activities in the area of thorium research are more advanced towards that end than anybody else's. Our leadership in the area of scientific publications covering thorium based research establishes that.* India is also investigating Molten Salt Reactor (MSR) technology. We have molten salt loops operational at BARC.


----------



## shuttler

Banana said:


> A new satellite launch is every 3-4 years in the remote sensing arena.
> 
> Every satellite is more advanced than its precedor. China cannot cut short the curve without completing it.
> 
> According to Zhou Zi Kuan, director of international business development at CRESDA, a unit of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, Chinese satellites performance are on par with Spot 5 (2002) and Cartosat 1 (2005).
> 
> France launched Spot 6 and Spot 7 will be launched by year end.
> 
> Cartosat 2, 2A and 2B have already been launched by India after Cartosat 1.
> 
> Cartosat 3 has resolution of 25 cm. It will be the most advanced satellite in the World for remote sensing.



You are ignorant and seriously outdated. We are not indian. 3-4 years for the launch is damn slow for us albeit it is cheerleaders
mode!

Look at the frequency of our launches

Long March 4C launches Yaogan Weixing-16 spy satellite for China | NASASpaceFlight.com

Our Yaogan &#36965;&#24863; satellite on 2011 launch has an accuracy rate of 10 cm

I need to find if another launch after 2011 has a better accuracy rate




> ISRO plans a new high-resolution earth satellite - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> DF-2 to be launched late 2013 has 0.8 metres resolution. That matches Cartosat-2 performance.
> 
> That is why China is generations behind India in Satellite imagery.



You are no better than us! Dont brag!

what is your revenue in Sat imagery?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Banana said:


> Today's article:
> 
> Saurav Jha's Blog : The Thorium Question - An interview with India's nuclear czar


 give me an independent reporting not a customariy indian hype - as usual!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Genesis said:


> Let's assume all of this to be true, which I doubt, but let's assume so.
> 
> So what? We can't do everything at once, we are advancing at great speed in almost every field, the key word is ALMOST. No one can claim to be the best at everything. We don't have enough men who can do the job. Though we do have a lot, but the people who can actually lead such teams are limited in any country.
> 
> This topic is very specific. You are not saying space program, or something like that but just one thing. It's like a guy is boasting to have got full marks on one question while failed the test to a guy who got the question wrong, but got 90%.
> 
> We are launching satellites at a break neck speed, and our space program is one that could lead the world in 2030, when we land on the moon. By then we will also have a space station, and all that. You could doubt whether we could do it, but our space program has given no sign that it should be doubted.
> 
> As to the claim India will be Israel, it's possible, but Israel is not a tech super power, they are very specific in what they can do. They are not the best across the board. A lot of fields they are contributing next to nothing.
> 
> But to claim we will be the same as middle east, so we will go backwards?



We accept that you are ahead of us in certain fields of space 
But you also must accept our lead in this


----------



## Genesis

Echo_419 said:


> We accept that you are ahead of us in certain fields of space
> But you also must accept our lead in this



I'm sure India has it's own plans for space. No way you guys are going in blind, but is it as grand as ours? The tone of this topic makes it sound like we are some small country that has no program at all and is light years behind.

Our plans is Beidou Sat for a GPS like system to cover the world. Manned space flight, test space station, more manned space flight, moon rovers, real space station, man landing on the moon, and then mars missions in between then a goal of man landing on mars by 2050. 

No way we can cover all fields in space so it only make sense for India to be ahead in certain fields unless the Indian plan is the same. We can't cover all fields, we simply don't have enough men to cover all fields. 

For example, mars missions India may be better, but that would be because we are more focused on space station and landing on the moon first. While this satellite imagery could be a temporary setback because of the effort we are making on Beidou system. 

If you got advance technology just post that, say what you done, don't bring us into it. We are not perfect you are bound to find things you are better at. If we really want there are tech fields where we are ahead of US, but that doesn't mean we are better than the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

chhota bheem said:


> i tought chinese satilites are as good as ours .any way good to know they still have to catch up



 They are much advanced then your peoples...when you will stop dreaming...


----------



## Banana

shuttler said:


> You are ignorant and seriously outdated. We are not indian. 3-4 years for the launch is damn slow for us albeit it is cheerleaders
> mode!
> 
> Look at the frequency of our launches
> 
> Long March 4C launches Yaogan Weixing-16 spy satellite for China | NASASpaceFlight.com
> 
> Our Yaogan &#36965;&#24863; satellite on 2011 launch has an accuracy rate of 10 cm
> 
> I need to find if another launch after 2011 has a better accuracy rate
> 
> 
> You are no better than us! Dont brag!
> 
> what is your revenue in Sat imagery?



BS.



> &#8220;Five or 10 years ago a lot of people said our satellites were no good,&#8221; Zhou said. &#8220;*Even giving the data away for free they did not attract many users*. But the government has changed its previous focus from manned space to applications.&#8221;



Even Chinese Government itself doesn't use chinese data but buys from Foreign countries.

And Chinese Government provided data for free, yet no one used it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

they're talking about civilian satellites about 5 or ten years ago. aslo, most of them has very large swath placed at higher orbit, not few km like yindian satellites sacrificing area coverage for useless bragging..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

We should invest heavily in satellite imaginary to widen the gap by 3 to 4 dacade so china may not think of catching up.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

For Pakistan its better to do JV for military and commercial use with Japan, Korea and EU on optics....


----------



## qwerrty

HariPrasad said:


> We should invest heavily in satellite imaginary to widen the gap by 3 to 4 dacade so china may not think of catching up.



yeah, comparing indian most advanced military sats with old chinese commercial sats. lol
even that you don't look any better. show me one indian high resolution satellite that has coverage area more that 10 km? lol current chinese commercial satellites with 1~2 m resolution are around 50 km swath and in colors, not black and white. they could easily achieve less than 1m if they use longer narrow lens, instead of wider angle. for what purpose? let indians goo goo gaga 

the DF-2 they plan to launch is also around 50 km. yeah, i see they are widening the gap 



> DF-2 is capable of producing images with a ground sampling distance of 80 centimeters in black and white, and 3.2 meters in color. Its images have a swath width of* 48 kilometers,*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Banana said:


> A new satellite launch is every 3-4 years in the remote sensing arena.
> 
> Every satellite is more advanced than its precedor. China cannot cut short the curve without completing it.
> 
> According to Zhou Zi Kuan, director of international business development at CRESDA, a unit of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, Chinese satellites performance are on par with Spot 5 (2002) and Cartosat 1 (2005).
> 
> France launched Spot 6 and Spot 7 will be launched by year end.
> 
> Cartosat 2, 2A and 2B have already been launched by India after Cartosat 1.
> 
> Cartosat 3 has resolution of 25 cm. It will be the most advanced satellite in the World for remote sensing.
> 
> ISRO plans a new high-resolution earth satellite - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> DF-2 to be launched late 2013 has 0.8 metres resolution. That matches Cartosat-2 performance.
> 
> That is why China is generations behind India in Satellite imagery.



This coming from someone whose country can't even make a decent rifle&#12290;

A country that rebrands Made-in-China phones as its own&#12290;

A country that doesn't have a semi-condutor industry and does not make a single chip or CPU of any significance&#12290;

A country the IT industry of which is mainly composed of call-centres.

Hilarious&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fsjal

Indian cheerleading troupe in this post.

Looks like someone is jealous that China makes decent spy sats, like Yaogan. 

All I know is that some Indians are jealous that China has achieved in many areas, like technology. Maybe Indians should put away the hate and actually admit that China is a rising power.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## chauism

Just for the reference the carosat 2's swath is 9.6 km.



qwerrty said:


> yeah, comparing indian most advanced military sats with old chinese commercial sats. lol
> even that you don't look any better. show me one indian high resolution satellite that has coverage area more that 10 km? lol current chinese commercial satellites with 1~2 m resolution are around 50 km swath and in colors, not black and white. they could easily achieve less than 1m if they use longer narrow lens, instead of wider angle. for what purpose? let indians goo goo gaga
> 
> the DF-2 they plan to launch is also around 50 km. yeah, i see they are widening the gap



Just for the reference the carosat 2's swath is 9.6 km.


----------



## qwerrty

chauism said:


> Just for the reference the carosat 2's swath is 9.6 km.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the reference the carosat 2's swath is 9.6 km.





catosat-1 2.5m .. 27 km swath
catosat-2a/2b .. 0.8m..9.6km swath
future catosat-3 ... 0.3m? .. 6km swath 


just a few *civilian* chinese satelites that i know of..

cbers-2b launched 6 years ago with brazil .... 2.7m resolution, 27km swath
zy-3 ... 2.1m resolution, 51 km ground swath
Gaofen .. 1~2m resolution at around 40 ~ 50 km swath width
df-2 to be launched later this year capable of 0.8m res at 48km swath


the indians are not making any improvement at all generation after generation, other than sacrificing area coverage for* boasting*. indian sats has to go around earth multiple times to take shots to get same coverage compare other non-indian spy satellites. this is unacceptable for military purpose 











.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lightningbolt

Indians are famous for empty boasting and blatant lying

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## feilong

Lol Indian country is all full of BS, from their ancestor to them. Single one of them born out have a stamp on the head "BS". Man whenever I go to bathroom to take a lease, it very hard to push out. But when I read Indian post, sh!t come out easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 26-K

timetravel said:


> Naval Ships, Fighter Jets, Missiles like Brahmos, Spy Satellites, Nuclear Thorium cycle, Moon mission, the upcoming Mars mission etc etc
> 
> the list is too long.


You just qualified for the best troll post on a certain forum
Edit: Gratz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

Banana said:


> Today's article:
> 
> Saurav Jha's Blog : The Thorium Question - An interview with India's nuclear czar



That's the same thing they said about the Tejas before it was discovered it couldn't take off during monsoon seasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

timetravel said:


> An uneducated person having own business can earn more then any top notch Chinese scientist.



the intelligence of Indians here deserve applauds if not anything more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walle

India can't even launch a rocket without fuel leaks that takes over 4 months to correct and attempt again. They must be a superpowah, mirite?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

India go make a world fastest super computer before India has a chance of going into high tech. Not in the next 50years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faithfulguy

China can never compete with India as China has no superpower pages in facebook. Do Chinese make any superpower videos? No. So when it comes to competing on this forum, Chinese will always lose as they don't have the superpower videos and facebook pages to back them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Luftwaffe

image of hindustani spy satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lightningbolt

Luftwaffe said:


> image of hindustani spy satellite.



  

Hilarious!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

The indian bring disgrace on his own head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

I don't know. But let me say this, this is the first time I've ever experienced such height of BS. 
Chinese discovered the "Art Of War" While Indians discovered "The Art Of Bull-Sh1t".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Luftwaffe said:


> image of hindustani spy satellite.



I wont abuse or critisize you on this forum,the one who requires that is the guy who made you a 'Junior Think Tank'.

For your information wr have many satellites which can be used for surveilence and we have Radio imaging satellites too.

Heck ISRO once displayed the image of Karachi Airport taken by Risat,in one exhibition ...They could have taken an image of one of your top secret military bases/nuclear reactors/missile storage bases but they didnt.....

I am really amused by youe efforts to belittle our space program,FYI our university students can built better satellites (Paksat 1R was chinese ) & build their own sounding Rockets ..than your SUPARCO..


----------



## INDIC

Luftwaffe said:


> image of Pakistani spy satellite.



I corrected it.


----------



## gslv mk3

SinoSoldier said:


> So far ahead that the United States wanted to partner with China in thorium research?
> 
> China Takes Lead in Race for Clean Nuclear Power - Wired Science[/url
> [url=http://ksj.mit.edu/tracker/2013/01/telegraph-china-lead-world-long-pondered]Telegraph: China to lead world to long-pondered thorium-based, abundant, meltdown-proof nuclear power stations? | Knight Science Journalism Program at MIT



There is a difference between Indias Thorium reactors [AHWR & Advance Thorium Breeder reactor ] and Chinas MSRs...



cirr said:


> India's satellites are mostly assemblies of foreign parts&#65292;or worse still&#65292;directly foreign made&#65292;due to its unlimited access to western technology&#12290;
> 
> India can't even make its own CCD cameras&#12290;
> 
> Name one major payload aboard India's satellite that's Indian made&#65311;



Yeah right,everyone is helping India to build satellites...back up your claims please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> keep your wet dreams&#65281;
> 
> whenever indians declare a deadline you need to add another 10 years for actual deliverg
> 
> answered&#65281; you are not&#65281;



Wet dreams?I remember your frustration in the,INS Vikrant thread,you were claiming that it was a ship designed in italy,when italy never built an AC as big as Vikrant class.And dont worry,it will be delivered to Navy by 2015,induction would happen by 2017.

And yes,I give it to you,you.are ahead in Molten salt reactors.

Because we are not interested in,MSRs.If you look at it,you will see that Indian & Chinese nuclear programs you will see that both ha e diffrent objective wrt usage of thorium.

India is trying to utilize its vast Thorium reserves.It has developed a PHWR type reactor,which will use Thorium in its core,its,called Advanced Heavy Water Reactor.
The plutonium produced in this reactor would be used in another reactors,a 500 MW Fast breeder.First one would be complete by 2014.
Uranium synthesised in the FBR would be used in our PHWRs.



animelive said:


> the intelligence of Indians here deserve applauds if not anything more



Hi Jamaati,built a autorickshaw engine in your own country first,then only come to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Luftwaffe said:


> image of hindustani spy satellite.







Looks like they celebrate for finding nine "Chinese bases" in Arunachal Pradesh.

Anyway, ignorants is a bliss.

Someday, India could rise, but not surpassing China in a way. It's just BS is in the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Fsjal said:


> Looks like they celebrate for finding nine "Chinese bases" in Arunachal Pradesh.
> 
> Anyway, ignorants is a bliss.
> 
> Someday, India could rise, but not surpassing China in a way. It's just BS is in the way.



Ah,chinese cheerleading for Pakistanis.


----------



## Beast

gslv mk3 said:


> Wet dreams?I remember your frustration in the,INS Vikrant thread,you were claiming that it was a ship designed in italy,when italy never built an AC as big as Vikrant class.And dont worry,it will be delivered to Navy by 2015,induction would happen by 2017.



Given India terrible indigenous military record. 2017 induction is a day dream deadline... Remember INS Kolkata destroyer suppose to have a sea trial which is yet to be proven with even pictures and is very behind schedule. So how can your BS claim of INS Vikrant of 2017 induction be trusted. Indian has a track record of boasting and self flattery and not able to deliver on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Beast said:


> Given India terrible indigenous military record. 2017 induction is a day dream deadline... Remember INS Kolkata destroyer suppose to have a sea trial which is yet to be proven with even pictures and is very behind schedule. So how can your BS claim of INS Vikrant of 2017 induction be trusted. Indian has a track record of boasting and self flattery and not able to deliver on time.



Typical.chinese rants...

Dont worry about Vikrant or Kolkata class,the problem was baeak 8 SAM,so even if Kolkata is delayed,Vikrant will not be.

And there is not much of work left.Only the bridge,radars ,aircraft lifts furnishings and like.The engine & machinery are fitted.


----------



## Lightningbolt

gslv mk3 said:


> Typical.chinese rants...
> 
> Dont worry about Vikrant or Kolkata class,the problem was baeak 8 SAM,so even if Kolkata is delayed,Vikrant will not be.
> 
> And there is not much of work left.Only the bridge,radars ,aircraft lifts furnishings and like.The engine & machinery are fitted.



Going by history of Indian project management delays, this will be ready by 2025 at the EARLIEST

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Lightningbolt said:


> Going by history of Indian project management delays, this will be ready by 2025 at the EARLIEST



Okey dokey ..whatever makes you happy kiddo...

And JH-7 will shoot down MKI,India cant build nuclear,reactors....anymore??


----------



## Beast

gslv mk3 said:


> Typical.chinese rants...
> 
> Dont worry about Vikrant or Kolkata class,the problem was baeak 8 SAM,so even if Kolkata is delayed,Vikrant will not be.
> 
> And there is not much of work left.Only the bridge,radars ,aircraft lifts furnishings and like.The engine & machinery are fitted.



See the typical self proclaim without backing.. It seems all INS is delayed then we have one smart alec who claimed INS Vikrant 2 will not be delayed. Being blind nationalistic will not help India but only make you look cheap. Let me remind you INS Kolkata now looks like this 





If you got no concrete update but just bull to back your words. I suggest you better dont reply to my enquiry.



gslv mk3 said:


> Okey dokey ..whatever makes you happy kiddo...
> 
> And JH-7 will shoot down MKI,India cant build nuclear,reactors....anymore??



Perhaps you shall shoo from this thread if you got nothing concrete to contributed. See its the Indian who first started trolling in Chinese military thread with stupid topic and then Indian troll self proclaim of its India delusion achievement and than paint Chinese member rational reply backing with data as chest thumping... Typical Indian troll behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Lightningbolt said:


> Going by history of Indian project management delays, this will be ready by 2025 at the EARLIEST



You give them too much credit. Judging by this, it will never be deployed. It will be similar to Tejas, always in development but never *deployed*.



gslv mk3 said:


> Okey dokey ..whatever makes you happy kiddo...
> 
> And JH-7 will shoot down MKI,India cant build nuclear,reactors....anymore??



Yes, one more point, India sucks at rape cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

gslv mk3 said:


> Ah,chinese cheerleading for Pakistanis.



I'm not Chinese, and I don't cheerlead for Pakistan. I don't care about Pakistan. They're not my problem. They're your problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Beast said:


> See the typical self proclaim without backing.. It seems all INS is delayed then we have one smart alec who claimed INS Vikrant 2 will not be delayed. Being blind nationalistic will not help India but only make you look cheap. Let me remind you INS Kolkata now looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got no concrete update but just bull to back your words. I suggest you better dont reply to my enquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shall shoo from this thread if you got nothing concrete to contributed. See its the Indian who first started trolling in Chinese military thread with stupid topic and then Indian troll self proclaim of its India delusion achievement and than paint Chinese member rational reply backing with data as chest thumping... Typical Indian troll behaviour.



Only a Chinese troll would post an old picture,to gain gigh ground in a discussion.

Image from early 2013.






Now do you have anything to say about post #1 huh?


----------



## Lightningbolt

gslv mk3 said:


> Only a Chinese troll would post an old picture,to gain gigh ground in a discussion.
> 
> Image from early 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you have anything to say about post #1 huh?



It's basically the same picture from a different angle 

You got busted kiddo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Lightningbolt said:


> It's basically the same picture from a different angle
> 
> You got busted kiddo.



same pic?Yeah right even the radar has been integrated in the pic I posted.

Meanwhile the ship is on sea trials....


----------



## hurt

gslv mk3 said:


> same pic?Yeah right even the radar has been integrated in the pic I posted.
> 
> Meanwhile the ship is on sea trials....



radar&#65311;
I think it's a hole.
If Your INS Vikrant can launched 2 times&#65292;your INS Kolkata	can sea trials without radar and missile after it launched 7 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

hurt said:


> radar&#65311;
> I think it's a hole.
> If Your INS Vikrant can launched 2 times&#65292;your INS Kolkata	can sea trials without radar and missile after it launched 7 years.



The pic is from february,you can see the rsdar(not the phased array one).And both the missile & radar have been integrated before sea trials.

And our Aircraft carrier would be ready by 2 years,its 80% complete.Butt hurt?


----------



## hurt

gslv mk3 said:


> The pic is from february,you can see the rsdar(not the phased array one).And both the missile & radar have been integrated before sea trials.
> 
> And our Aircraft carrier would be ready by 2 years,its 80% complete.Butt hurt?


You should say "will"

It's 80%?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

hurt said:


> You should say "will"
> 
> It's 80%?



Yes it is,structuraly what it needs is a the island (alreasy fabricated),some parts of flight deck already fabricated) & an aitcraft lift.


----------



## SOHEIL

You guys can't stop this sino/indo stuff !?


----------



## mughaljee

SinoSoldier said:


> So far ahead that the United States wanted to partner with China in thorium research?
> 
> China Takes Lead in Race for Clean Nuclear Power - Wired Science
> 
> Telegraph: China to lead world to long-pondered thorium-based, abundant, meltdown-proof nuclear power stations? | Knight Science Journalism Program at MIT



Brother, 
What ever you want to prove the indian, they will not accept it ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

mughaljee said:


> Brother,
> What ever you want to prove the indian, they will not accept it ,



Yeah,now Pakistanis arebhere to cheerlead for Chinese.

Do you know the difference between Chinese Thorium MSR and India's thorium fuelled PHWR??


----------



## hurt

gslv mk3 said:


> Yes it is,structuraly what it needs is a the island (alreasy fabricated),some parts of flight deck already fabricated) & an aitcraft lift.



Yes ,your INS Vikrant don't need any Sensors and
processing systems,80%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

gslv mk3 said:


> The pic is from february,you can see the rsdar(not the phased array one).And both the missile & radar have been integrated before sea trials.
> 
> And our Aircraft carrier would be ready by 2 years,its 80% complete.Butt hurt?


80%? will be or have been? and I don't understand indian "ready", launch again or can enter into service?
excuse, which one of your aircraft carriers you talk about? The one Russian modify or that one you build and has been launched twice?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lightningbolt

Many reports have said its only 30% complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

SinoSoldier said:


> Great, perhaps Mr. Satellite Engineer here can explain, in detailed technical terms, why and how China is "2 generation or maybe even 3 generations behind India".
> 
> Especially when they already have the world's highest resolution imagery on the moon already.



lol dont make other laughf , Hight moon resolution is about 7 mts and we talking about 2 mts .

if someone not taken 2 mts moon pic resolution dosent make your 7 mts relsution a high and superior to 2 mts resolution.


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Lightningbolt said:


> It's basically the same picture from a different angle
> 
> You got busted kiddo.



I know Chinese lost argument in sats image resolution, but cant even see the pic the diff is quite difference, please put glasses the tower in this pic is complete and painted while in earlier pic it was brown.



sweetgrape said:


> 80%? will be or have been? and I don't understand indian "ready", launch again or can enter into service?
> excuse, which one of your aircraft carriers you talk about? The one Russian modify or that one you build and has been launched twice?



80% complete means only things on surface need to build , rest like engines, gearbox , propeller and other structure is made. but you dont understand because you don't know how to built carrier.


----------



## invincible

Check this out ..many will find there answers


China Is Using US Research to Take the Lead on Thorium Reactor Development | Motherboard


----------



## sweetgrape

Alfa-Fighter said:


> I know Chinese lost argument in sats image resolution, but cant even see the pic the diff is quite difference, please put glasses the tower in this pic is complete and painted while in earlier pic it was brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 80% complete means only things on surface need to build , rest like engines, gearbox , propeller and other structure is made. but you dont understand because you don't know how to built carrier.


Woo, Carrier Expert, hehe!
You can argue and make excuse for these, but can't change the fact, keep it, indian!!




invincible said:


> Check this out ..many will find there answers
> 
> 
> China Is Using US Research to Take the Lead on Thorium Reactor Development | Motherboard


I am so proud of our "spys", they are the best in the world, I just reading the report that USA say China UAV development completely depend on USA, hehe, I completely "believe" that, because our spys is the best, hehe!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

sweetgrape said:


> Woo, Carrier Expert, hehe!
> You can argue and make excuse for these, but can't change the fact, keep it, indian!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of our "spys", they are the best in the world, I just reading the report that USA say China UAV development completely depend on USA, hehe, I completely "believe" that, because our spys is the best, hehe!



Just telling your expects cant see pic clearly how can they tell the fact.

BTW its about Resolution of sats u can make which other countries achieved yeas back is you doing it now.


----------



## sweetgrape

Alfa-Fighter said:


> Just telling your expects cant see pic clearly how can they tell the fact.


"Carrier expert", all report what I read say it just finish 30%, so they report ****?! you said the Pic is not clearly, so how do you know? oh, you are "Carrier Expert"!!




Alfa-Fighter said:


> BTW its about Resolution of sats u can make which other countries achieved yeas back is you doing it now.


First check the comments that my comment respond to? as a expert, you should be strict, isn't it common character of indian "expert"?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Banana said:


> BS.



what your claims are BS




> Even Chinese Government itself doesn't use chinese data but buys from Foreign countries.
> 
> And Chinese Government provided data for free, yet no one used it.




that was in the past

we are generating good revenues for our satellite imagery buz

if you said indians are so "good" how much have you incapable but loud braggers earned so far? - my third ask for your reply!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

invincible said:


> Check this out ..many will find there answers
> China Is Using US Research to Take the Lead on Thorium Reactor Development | Motherboard



do you even read the contents in your link or are you insane?

usa is the pioneer. everyone is building their tech and research and more discoveries on that like everything in science such as Newton invented the laws of motions, Einstein on relativity.. and subsequent researchers are building their knowledge on those.

Get it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> Wet dreams?I remember your frustration in the,INS Vikrant thread,you were claiming that it was a ship designed in italy,when italy never built an AC as big as Vikrant class.And dont worry,it will be delivered to Navy by 2015,induction would happen by 2017.



indian's bragging on top of their incapabilities are as well known as their heinous crimes on women and baby girls
yeah I am seeing a 40% complete gigantic ironing board for an inauguration repertoire by antony and the likes on one of your national day parades some 5 years into the future

that 30% iron block was an italian design and the first lot of the specialised steel are supplied by Russia




> And yes,I give it to you,you.are ahead in Molten salt reactors.
> 
> Because we are not interested in,MSRs.If you look at it,you will see that Indian & Chinese nuclear programs you will see that both ha e diffrent objective wrt usage of thorium.
> 
> India is trying to utilize its vast Thorium reserves.It has developed a PHWR type reactor,which will use Thorium in its core,its,called Advanced Heavy Water Reactor.
> The plutonium produced in this reactor would be used in another reactors,a 500 MW Fast breeder.First one would be complete by 2014.
> Uranium synthesised in the FBR would be used in our PHWRs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jamaati,built a autorickshaw engine in your own country first,then only come to talk.



we lead in thorium research Period - no matter in what way you are looking at it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Stop wasting time with Indians who are at least 20 years behind the Chinese in the majority of scientific and technological feidls&#12290;

China successfully develops the world's first mimic computer&#65306;

ä¸*å½æåç*å¶ä¸çé¦å°ææè®¡ç®æº æ§è½æåä¸ç¾å_åäºé¢é_å¤å°ç½

performance upped 100 times&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Chinese are so funny when they cant answer the question , they change the question and asnwer different ,* we talk about sat resolution* and they talking about carrier , plane , computers etc but do not talk about sats resolution. 

In china school tell in exams if you don't know answer write any answer you know best and we will pass you.


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

shuttler said:


> what your claims are BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was in the past
> 
> we are generating good revenues for our satellite imagery buz
> 
> if you said indians are so "good" how much have you incapable but loud braggers earned so far? - my third ask for your reply!



forget about revenue, its capability,

India launch in 2005 - 2.5-5 m resolution Sats
In 2010 india 2010 , india launch another sat, CARTOSAT 2B with resolution less then < 1m 

and in 2013 , china launch sat with resolution of 2.5 -5 m and dont when gonna launch in <1 m .


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

shuttler said:


> indian's bragging on top of their incapabilities are as well known as their heinous crimes on women and baby girls
> yeah I am seeing a 40% complete gigantic ironing board for an inauguration repertoire by antony and the likes on one of your national day parades some 5 years into the future
> 
> that 30% iron block was an italian design and the first lot of the specialised steel are supplied by Russia



You lived in past its not your fault when news get filtered it reached 6-7 years late by you, now all ships steel is made in India including the carrier steel 

Do i  at your incomplete knowledge, can you show me news where it says carrier steel is came form Russia? 





shuttler said:


> we lead in thorium research Period - no matter in what way you are looking at it!



only in your news


----------



## feilong

Alfa-Fighter said:


> You lived in past its not your fault when news get filtered it reached 6-7 years late by you, now all ships steel is made in India including the carrier steel
> 
> Do i  at your incomplete knowledge, can you show me news where it says carrier steel is came form Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in your news




Do you have any foreign proof? If you post a Indian source post, I will call it a BS. Must post a non Indian source ok STFU and stop BS.

The link below tell everything date launched, the highest resolution 
http://www.satimagingcorp.com/satellite-sensors/cbers-2.html 

P.S it not written by Chinese, or Indian.

http://www.stfc.ac.uk/RALSpace/resources/PDF/WANGXingxing-CNSA_for_7th_China_UK.pdf
Now that not Chinese either post or an Indian post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lightningbolt

@kristisipe try to do some posts, would like to hear from you. I know you like being a lurker but I'm sure we would all like if you posted something.

Thanks


----------



## faithfulguy

Alfa-Fighter said:


> Chinese are so funny when they cant answer the question , they change the question and asnwer different ,* we talk about sat resolution* and they talking about carrier , plane , computers etc but do not talk about sats resolution.
> 
> In china school tell in exams if you don't know answer write any answer you know best and we will pass you.



Actually, no nation would published their spy satellite capability. Commercial satellite is irrelevant as it does not reveal anything about the spying capability of its spy satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

feilong said:


> Do you have any foreign proof? If you post a Indian source post, I will call it a BS. Must post a non Indian source ok STFU and stop BS.
> 
> The link below tell everything date launched, the highest resolution
> CBERS-2 Satellite Sensor | Satellite Imaging Corp
> 
> P.S it not written by Chinese, or Indian.
> 
> http://www.stfc.ac.uk/RALSpace/resources/PDF/WANGXingxing-CNSA_for_7th_China_UK.pdf
> Now that not Chinese either post or an Indian post



Moreover showing sat for brazil made by chain is of 20m resolution, what are you trying to show? that china build more then 2m resolution sats ? If yes , this is what we are saying also, so why are you confused?



faithfulguy said:


> Actually, no nation would published their spy satellite capability. Commercial satellite is irrelevant as it does not reveal anything about the spying capability of its spy satellites.



The country which can make commercial sats of resolution less then 1 m can also make spy sats less 1m. when country cannt make commercial sats of less then 1m also cant male spy sats of less then 1m.

Any commercial sats less 1 m can easily identify tanks, trucks etc, these Commercial sats also not available 0.8 m resolution also.


----------



## faithfulguy

Alfa-Fighter said:


> Moreover showing sat for brazil made by chain is of 20m resolution, what are you trying to show? that china build more then 2m resolution sats ? If yes , this is what we are saying also, so why are you confused?
> 
> 
> 
> The country which can make commercial sats of resolution less then 1 m can also make spy sats less 1m. when country cannt make commercial sats of less then 1m also cant male spy sats of less then 1m.
> 
> Any commercial sats less 1 m can easily identify tanks, trucks etc, these Commercial sats also not available 0.8 m resolution also.



We really do not know what a country can make unless we know what its military satellite can do. US does not have a commercial satellite that can track a hockey puck playing in the snowy Gorky park in Moscow. But we all know that US have military satellite that has the capability. So commercial satellite capability does not necessarily equate to military capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Alfa-Fighter said:


> forget about revenue, its capability,
> 
> India launch in 2005 - 2.5-5 m resolution Sats
> In 2010 india 2010 , india launch another sat, CARTOSAT 2B with resolution less then < 1m
> 
> and in 2013 , china launch sat with resolution of 2.5 -5 m and dont when gonna launch in <1 m .



so all the above postings about resolutions and swath didnt brighten your dull mind a bit

of course it is about revenue

if indian satellites are better it can provide better imageries to customers who want them but you cannot!



Alfa-Fighter said:


> You lived in past its not your fault when news get filtered it reached 6-7 years late by you, now all ships steel is made in India including the carrier steel
> 
> Do i  at your incomplete knowledge, can you show me news where it says carrier steel is came form Russia?
> 
> 
> only in your news



check out your swath versus ours and then go figure out the spatial resolution, swath and theta then you may know your ignorance. But even as a rule of common sense, when you are higher up in altitude your vision coverage is wider but at the same time you are compromising for details. in addition for a country like india you cant even produce any optical instruments there is no place to brag about your satellite is better than ours now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lightningbolt

shuttler said:


> so all the above postings about resolutions and swath didnt brighten your dull mind a bit
> 
> of course it is about revenue
> 
> if indian satellites are better it can provide better imageries to customers who want them but you cannot!
> 
> 
> 
> check out your swath versus ours and then go figure out the spatial resolution, swath and theta then you may know your ignorance. But even as a rule of common sense, when you are higher up in altitude your vision coverage is wider but at the same time you are compromising for details. in addition for a country like india you cant even produce any optical instruments there is no place to brag about your satellite is better than ours now!



No point arguing with the low IQ minds.

That's why they are so behind us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*Chinese Long March 4C launches third Fengyun-3 satellite*
Chinese Long March 4C launches third Fengyun-3 satellite | NASASpaceFlight.com






China launched its third Fengyun-3 polar orbiting meteorological satellite on Monday via a Long March 4C. Launch took place at 03:07UTC from the LC9 Launch Complex of the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, Shanxi Province.


*Chinese Launch:
*
Operated by the CMA (China Meteorological Administration) and NSMC (National Satellite Meteorological Center), the FY-3 series represents the second generation of Chinese polar-orbiting meteorological satellites and are cooperative program between CMA and CNSA (China National Space Administration).

The FY-3 series provides global air temperature, humidity profiles, and meteorological parameters such as cloud and surface radiation required in producing weather forecasts, especially in making medium numerical forecasting.
The satellites monitor large-scale meteorological disasters, weather-induced secondary natural hazards and environment changes, providing geophysical parameters for scientific research in climate change and its variability, climate diagnosis and predictions.

The FY-3 series renders global and regional meteorological information for aviation, ocean navigation, agriculture, forestry, marine activities, hydrology and many other economic sectors.

The program was initially approved in 1998, while the engineering development of the first satellite began the following year. The collection of atmospheric data for intermediate &#8211; and long-term &#8211; weather forecasting and global climate research are the main aspects of the series.

The FY-3 series satellites are designed and developed by the Shanghai Aerospace Administration. The vehicle structure is a hexahedron of 4.4 m x 2.0 m x 2.0 m in the stowed configuration and 4.4 m x 10 m x 3.8 m in the deployed state.

The total spacecraft launch mass is estimated to be 2450 kg.
The satellite structure is based on a separated bay design, combined structure of center supporting cylinder and guest board for service module and propulsion module, and a combined structure of baffle plate and truss. Thermal control relies mainly on passive thermal control assisted by active thermal control.

The satellite features one solar panel mounted on one side of the satellite&#8217;s main body &#8211; making the span length of the satellite 10m in its flight configuration). The solar array is 22.464 m2 with an output power of 2.48 kW (EOL), average = 1100 W. Two NiCd battery units (36 cells) each of 50 Ah capacity provide power in ecliptic orbit phases.

The attitude control of the satellite employs three-axis stabilization (bias momentum control) with a pointing precision of 50 m on the ground. The ADCS (Attitude Determination and Control Subsystem) employs a star sensor for attitude sensing.

The FY-3 bus contains three major modules: a service module, a payload module, and a propulsion module. The spacecraft design life is three years.

The ground swath of the onboard optical-mechanical scanners is 3,000 km with a 250 m resolution in the High Resolution Picture Transmission (HRPT) mode. The satellite has two X-band transmitters (one real-time and one delayed) and an L-band transmitter (real-time).

The onboard data management computer, altitude and orbital control computer &#8211; and all the remote-sensing sensors &#8211; were connected via a MIL-STD-1553B data bus system, which allows autonomous management of data collection and calculating of orbital parameters by the onboard computers.

The instruments on board the satellites can be divided on three missions: sounding, ozone and imaging. The instruments used for sounding are the IRAS (Infrared Atmospheric Sounder), the MWTS (Microwave Temperature Sounder) and the MWHS (Microwave Humidity Sounder).

The IRAS is used to obtain atmospheric temperature profiles, atmospheric humidity profiles, to determine total ozone content, cirrus, aerosol, etc. The MWTS is used for atmospheric temperature profile, rainfall, cloud liquid water, surface parameters, etc. Finally, the MWHS is used for Atmospheric humidity profile, water vapor, rainfall, cloud liquid water, etc.

The instruments used for the ozone mission are the TOU (Total Ozone Unit) the SBUS (Solar Backscatter Ultraviolet Sounder). The TOU is used to determine the total ozone distribution, while SBUS is used for determine the ozone profile and the total ozone amount.

Finally, the instruments that are used for imaging are the VIRR (Visible and Infrared Radiometer), the MERSI (Medium Resolution Spectral Imager) and the MWRI Microwave Radiation Imager).

NSMC and CMA are responsible for receiving, processing the data of Chinese and foreign meteorological satellites, and distributing the data and information products to users for application. Other responsibilities include establishing the ground segment of the Chinese meteorological satellite observation system, conducting applied research in satellite meteorology, making plans and programs for developing Chinese meteorological satellite system based on the national requirements.

The FY-3 ground segment is comprised with five receiving stations. One of the stations is located on Kiruna, Sweden. The FY-3 data products will be transmitted via DVB-S (Digital Video Broadcast-Satellite).

*Launch Vehicle and Launch Site:*

With its main commonality matched to the Long March 4B, the first stage has a 24.65 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,340 kg of N2O4/UDMH (gross mass of first stage is 193.330 kg). The CZ-4C is the only Chinese launch vehicle with a restartable N2O4/UDMH third-stage.

Improvements on the CZ-4C included an improved third-stage powered by an YF-40A engine with restart capability; a propellant management system on the third-stage; remotely-operated automated launch control system that integrated various functions previously carried out separately, including launch control, system testing, data transmission, telemetry, and power supply; a new flight computer with better calculation performance and a smaller size power supply; and a new guidance system with GPS input.
The rocket adopted a different launch checkout procedure to that of its predecessors. Instead of being tested in a horizontal position before being erected on the launch pad, the rocket could be assembled and tested vertically on the launch pad at the same time, reducing the launch preparation time by a third.

The vehicle is equipped with a YF-21B engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,971 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 Ns/kg. The second stage has a 10.40 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter and 38,326 kg, consuming 35,374 kg of N2O4/UDMH.

It includes a YF-22B main engine capable of a vacuum thrust of 742 kN and four YF-23B vernier engines with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,922 Ns/kg and 2,834 Ns/kg, respectively).

The third stage has a 4.93 meter length with a 2.9 meter diameter, consuming 12,814 kg of N2O4/UDMH. Having a gross mass of 14,560 kg, it is equipped with a YF-40A engine capable of a vacuum thrust of 100.8 kN and a specific impulse in vacuum of 2,971 Ns/kg.

Situated in the Kelan County in the northwest part of the Shanxi Province, the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center (TSLC) is also known by the Wuzhai designation. It is used mainly for polar launches (meteorological, Earth resources and scientific satellites).
The launch center has two single-pad launch complexes, a technical area for rocket and spacecraft preparations, a communications centre, a mission command and control centre, and a space tracking centre.

The stages of the rocket were transported to the launch centre by railway, and offloaded at a transit station south of the launch complex. They were then transported by road to the technical area for checkout procedures.

The launch vehicles were assembled on the launch pad by using a crane at the top of the umbilical tower to hoist each stage of the vehicle in place. Satellites were airlifted to the Taiyuan Wusu Airport about 300km away, and then transported to the centre by road.

The TT&C Centre, also known as Lüliang Command Post, is headquartered in the city of Taiyuan, It has four subordinate radar tracking stations in Yangqu (Shanxi), Lishi (Shanxi), Yulin (Shaanxi), and Hancheng (Shaanxi).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Successful launch of FY-3C






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

sweetgrape said:


> 80%? will be or have been? and I don't understand indian "ready", launch again or can enter into service?
> excuse, which one of your aircraft carriers you talk about? The one Russian modify or that one you build and has been launched twice?



You do not even know about the basics of shipbuilding.The ship is 80% complete,structuraly,including the machinery,works at the dry dock is over,the wet dock is enough for the rest of works.

And it will go on sea trials by 2015


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> indian's bragging on top of their incapabilities are as well known as their heinous crimes on women and baby girls
> yeah I am seeing a 40% complete gigantic ironing board for an inauguration repertoire by antony and the likes on one of your national day parades some 5 years into the future
> 
> that 30% iron block was an italian design and the first lot of the specialised steel are supplied by Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we lead in thorium research Period - no matter in what way you are looking at it!



A troll is always a troll.And he will always take about rape & crap everytime.

Indian members have proven that Vikrant is an indian design (heck italians havrnt built a carrier as huge as this ) & the steel was developed in India back in INS vikant thread.

And structuraly its 80% complete and would be on its sea trials after a couple of years.

And you do not even know the difference between MSR and thorium fueled PHWR....


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

shuttler said:


> so all the above postings about resolutions and swath didnt brighten your dull mind a bit
> 
> of course it is about revenue
> 
> if indian satellites are better it can provide better imageries to customers who want them but you cannot!



India do buy images from other countries unlike china buys. This is the advantages. 

Now you for Low IQ and High IQ " *Data is from 1999*
To its credit, ISRO has made some strides in selling data from its remote-sensing satellites to six countries including the US *and now accounts for 15 per cent of the total market share.* Last year its revenue from selling such data was $5 million.

In 2004 " India has emerged as one of the world leaders in remote sensing capabilities with *ISRO having over 30 per cent global market share in spatial images.*

in 2011: 

Currently the Indian Remote Sensing data products are reaching around 70 countries either through a reseller or through our own ground station.

Currently revenues from remote sensing market are at *$20 million*


So we are selling data to external countries and also internally and we don't buy form other sats. and these figure do not include internal selling of data.


Read more at: http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/india-bids-for-a-share-of-the-$10-billion-space-commerce-with-satellite-launch-vehicle/1/254150.html
American firm markets ISRO Space Images to the world - Times Of India
Antrix to boost market share in remote sensing data products | Business Standard




shuttler said:


> check out your swath versus ours and then go figure out the spatial resolution, swath and theta then you may know your ignorance. But even as a rule of common sense, when you are higher up in altitude your vision coverage is wider but at the same time you are compromising for details. in addition for a country like india you cant even produce any optical instruments there is no place to brag about your satellite is better than ours now!



lol , all remort sensing sats use same orbit , learn about orbit. you can measure the swat also, less then 1 m resolution dosent means it cannot take 5, resolution pic also. 

you knowledge make everyone laughs.


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> Indian members have proven that Vikrant is an indian design (heck italians havrnt built a carrier as huge as this ) & the steel was developed in India back in INS vikant thread.
> 
> And structuraly its 80% complete and would be on its sea trials after a couple of years.



poor indians are in perennial denial of their incapabilities and mire heads in mud blinding themselves from realities, socially, and technically!

this is the quotes from Italians and the Russians for your &#65288;30% complete on the date of your fanfaring inauguration) gigantic ironing board:



> *Fincantieri of Italy will provide assistance for propulsion system integration and the Naval Design Bureau of Russia will supply its aviation technology.*
> 
> Vikrant Class - Naval Technology





> *DND designed 70% of the ship, starting in 2001-02. It used an Italian company, Fincantieri, as design consultants for integrating the propulsion system, while a Russian firm, NDB, is contributing aviation technology.
> 
> Fincantieri delivered the 30,000 ton aircraft carrier Cavour to the Italian Navy in 2008, which is powered by four General Electric LM2500 gas turbines generating a total of 80 MW of power. The same engines will power INS Vikrant, which will have have two shafts, each coupled to two LM2500 gas turbines.
> 
> http://idp.justthe80.com/naval-projects/aircraft-carriers/indian-aircraft-carrier-iac-project-71
> *


Postpone your date by another 5 years to save you from another embarrassment

Russians supplied at least 1000 tonnes of bulb-bar steel to lay your keel before you were able to make your own steel:




> Rear Admiral Badhwar also said that the vessel's commissioning has been delayed by around two years - to 2014 - due to steel acquisition problems. The difficulty in the acquisition of steel was resolved with *the import of approximately 1000 tonnes of steel "bulb-bars" from Russia, which is essential to begin the vessel's construction,* after the Steel Authority of India Limited (SAIL) was unable to supply them. Naval officials stated that the cutting of steel for the vessel commenced in April 2005, but the project was subsequently delayed due to the lack of bulb bars. However, the officials were confident that SAIL and three other steel mills (two private and one public sector) who are collectively supplying around 20,000 tonnes of steel for the vessel, would be able to provide the additional 4000 tonnes of bulb bars required for the vessel.
> 
> NIRANJAN





> And you do not even know the difference between MSR and thorium fueled PHWR....



the latest info that I read indians are also doing their MSR fueled reactors but I am not interested to know if your are sourcing the fuel from other radioactive substance like uranium or something else

cheerleaders are behind us on thorium reactors research as I have mentioned above

get it mega troll?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Alfa-Fighter said:


> India do buy images from other countries unlike china buys. This is the advantages.



there were some images which we needed and were not able to get them from our satellites back then

we never deny that but our sat imaging skills are improving fast. 

of course indians buy everything. you can't even make some basic ammunitions!

India to purchase Russian ammo for $1 billion - English pravda.ru





> Now you for Low IQ and High IQ " *Data is from 1999*



what data low IQ? 1999 was how many years old?



> To its credit, ISRO has made some strides in selling data from its remote-sensing satellites to six countries including the US *and now accounts for 15 per cent of the total market share.* Last year its revenue from selling such data was $5 million.



your info is not something for us to cheer about, may be a big cheer for you cheerleaders

the OP said in 2014 our satellite imaging revenue will be about US$20 million so you do know which is the larger sum - $20 million or your $5 million x your growth rate (if any)



> In 2004 " India has emerged as one of the world leaders in remote sensing capabilities with *ISRO having over 30 per cent global market share in spatial images.*



so you are actually shrinking in market shares: from over 30% in 2004 to just 15% now! A loss of more than 50%

in 2011: 



> Currently the Indian Remote Sensing data products are reaching around 70 countries either through a reseller or through our own ground station.



and your market shares keep shrinking - FACT



> Currently revenues from remote sensing market are at *$20 million*



$20 million of world revenue from satellite imaging * 15% (indians market share) = US$ 3 million ~ how do you come up with your $5 million revenue - mr einstein?



> So we are selling data to external countries and also internally and we don't buy form other sats. and these figure do not include internal selling of data.
> 
> 
> Read more at: http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/india-bids-for-a-share-of-the-$10-billion-space-commerce-with-satellite-launch-vehicle/1/254150.html
> American firm markets ISRO Space Images to the world - Times Of India
> Antrix to boost market share in remote sensing data products | Business Standard



that is for india to concern about






> lol , all remort sensing sats use same orbit , learn about orbit. you can measure the swat also, less then 1 m resolution dosent means it cannot take 5, resolution pic also.



remote sensing satellites usuallly navigates at low orbits but LEO has a range of between 200 km to 2000 km above the earth's atmosphere 

Low Earth Orbits, LEO :: Radio-Electronics.Com

Low Earth orbit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is a pretty wide range of orbits within LEO

so you are completely ignorant of what spatial resolution, swath, altitude and the theta angle have to do with the imaging functions of the satellites! How pathetic!




> you knowledge make everyone laughs.



the joke and embarrassment are on you TROLL!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

cheers


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

great


----------



## tranquilium

HavocHeaven said:


> The Chinese news is full of empty words lol, talking something like Beidou's applications in civil engineering, automobile navigation, blah blah.
> 
> However the seven Pakistani officials including General Ausaf Ali are all from Pakistan Strategic Plans Division (I could be wrong, I just translate the agency's name from Chinese). I would't be surprised if their real topic is Pakistan's access to Beidou II's military accuracy signal. It's a reasonable request since more and more Chinese precision-guided munitions are being sent to Pakistan. Also Pakistan may want to develop its own PGM weapons based on Beidou.



Why it would be empty words? Beidou is not just a military project. It is also aimed at competing and displacing GPS in civilian market and what better place to start than Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

gslv mk3 said:


> You do not even know about the basics of shipbuilding.The ship is 80% complete,structuraly,including the machinery,works at the dry dock is over,the wet dock is enough for the rest of works.
> 
> And it *will* go on sea trials by 2015


another self-rightous indian "expert",ok, although all report sait it just be finished 30%, you said it is 80%, so it is, after all I am a normal man, although my country build much more civil ship and warship!

And don't use "will", there are too much "will" in indian projects, and don't respond to my comment, let it end, you win, OK!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

using the *KuaiZou*&#65288;Fast Vessel&#65289;small launch vehicle at 12.37pm Beijing Time on 25.09.2013&#65306;

ÖÐ¹ú³É¹¦·¢Éä¡°¿ìÖÛÒ»ºÅ¡±ÎÀÐÇ-ÖÐÐÂÍø

Congratulations to all&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

well at this point launching a satellite is like going to the bathroom, it just happens.


----------



## cirr

Genesis said:


> well at this point launching a satellite is like going to the bathroom, it just happens.



This is a solid-propellant rocket&#12290;

Henceforth launching a satellite will be akin to firing a missile

Talking about rapid deployment of satellites in time of war bla bla&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Xinhua | 2013-9-25 14:24:23 

By Agencies	

China's top scientific research institute is in the process of developing five space research satellites, including one for the detection of dark matter particles.

"We expect to launch at least three to four of them before 2015," said Bai Chunli, president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) at the first meeting of the academy's newly founded advisory committee in Beijing Tuesday.

*The other four satellites include one for the conduct of quantum science experiments, an X ray telescope, a retrievable scientific study satellite and a solar activity study satellite*, Bai said.

China to launch satellite in search of dark matter - CHINA - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## footmarks

Good work & a welcome move...Just make sure to install search lights to see the dark matter....


----------



## Green Angel

Excellent News ......  Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Kuaizhou &#8211; China secretly launches new quick response rocket*

September 25, 2013 

by Rui C. Barbosa 

China launched a brand new rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at 04:37 UTC on Wednesday. The Kuaizhou &#8220;quick-vessel&#8221; is an all solid launch rocket that had been the subject of rumors for the past few months. However, an obscure NOTAM (Notice To Airman) was followed by a launch confirmation via a short announcement by the Chinese media.

*New Chinese Rocket:*

Very little is known about the Kuaizhou rocket, other than it was developed by CASIC. No photos or graphics exist in the public domain.

It is also known the rocket &#8211; likely on its test flight &#8211; was carrying a satellite, called Kuaizhou-1.

Built by the Harbin Institute of Technology, the new satellite will be used for emergency data monitoring and imaging, under the control of the national remote sensing center at the national Academy of Sciences.

The new satellite is probably part of a &#8220;quick response satellite system&#8221; model that was already announced as in the works by the Chinese.

Notably, the Chinese appear to be making a statement to the international community, as the launch took place in the backdrop of the 64th International Astronautical Congress (IAC), which is being held in Beijing.

The Chinese Society of Astronautics is hosting this year&#8217;s IAC &#8211; with the Congress taking place between the 23 and 27 of September. The theme is &#8220;Promoting Space Development for the Benefit of Mankind.&#8221;

More than 3000 attendees &#8211; along with most of China&#8217;s top space flight players, IAC 2013 promises a rare insight into China&#8217;s space ambitions &#8211; all while managing to launch a new rocket without any advanced notice to the media.

The Launch Site:

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in Ejin-Banner &#8211; a county in Alashan League of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region &#8211; was the first Chinese satellite launch center and is also known as the Shuang Cheng Tze launch center.

The site includes a Technical Centre, two Launch Complexes, Mission Command and Control Centre, Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, tracking and communication systems, gas supply systems, weather forecast systems, and logistic support systems.

Jiuquan was originally used to launch scientific and recover satellites into medium or low earth orbits at high inclinations. It is also the place from where all the Chinese manned missions are launched.

Presently, only the LC-43 launch complex, also known by South Launch Site (SLS) is in use.

This launch complex is equipped with two launch pads: 921 and 603. Launch pad 921 is used for the manned program for the launch of the Chang Zheng-2F launch vehicle (Shenzhou and Tiangong). The 603 launch pad is used for unmanned orbital launches by the Chang Zheng-2C, Chang Zheng-2D and Chang Zheng-2C launch vehicles.

The first orbital launch took place on April 24, 1970 when the CZ-1 Chang Zheng-1 (CZ1-1) rocket launched the first Chinese satellite, the Dongfanghong-1 (04382 1970-034A).

Kuaizhou &#8211; China secretly launches new quick response rocket | NASASpaceFlight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

Same as Japan new Epsilon rocket, solid, low cost, launch at any time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*Kuaizhou &#8211; China secretly launches new quick response rocket*
Kuaizhou &#8211; China secretly launches new quick response rocket | NASASpaceFlight.com
China launched a brand new rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at 04:37 UTC on Wednesday. The Kuaizhou &#8220;quick-vessel&#8221; is an all solid launch rocket that had been the subject of rumors for the past few months. However, an obscure NOTAM (Notice To Airman) was followed by a launch confirmation via a short announcement by the Chinese media.


*New Chinese Rocket:*

Very little is known about the Kuaizhou rocket, other than it was developed by CASIC. No photos or graphics exist in the public domain.

It is also known the rocket &#8211; likely on its test flight &#8211; was carrying a satellite, called Kuaizhou-1.

Built by the Harbin Institute of Technology, the new satellite will be used for emergency data monitoring and imaging, under the control of the national remote sensing center at the national Academy of Sciences.

The new satellite is probably part of a &#8220;quick response satellite system&#8221; model that was already announced as in the works by the Chinese.

Notably, the Chinese appear to be making a statement to the international community, as the launch took place in the backdrop of the 64th International Astronautical Congress (IAC), which is being held in Beijing.

The Chinese Society of Astronautics is hosting this year&#8217;s IAC &#8211; with the Congress taking place between the 23 and 27 of September. The theme is &#8220;Promoting Space Development for the Benefit of Mankind.&#8221;

More than 3000 attendees &#8211; along with most of China&#8217;s top space flight players, IAC 2013 promises a rare insight into China&#8217;s space ambitions &#8211; all while managing to launch a new rocket without any advanced notice to the media.

*The Launch Site:*

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in Ejin-Banner &#8211; a county in Alashan League of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region &#8211; was the first Chinese satellite launch center and is also known as the Shuang Cheng Tze launch center.

The site includes a Technical Centre, two Launch Complexes, Mission Command and Control Centre, Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, tracking and communication systems, gas supply systems, weather forecast systems, and logistic support systems.

Jiuquan was originally used to launch scientific and recover satellites into medium or low earth orbits at high inclinations. It is also the place from where all the Chinese manned missions are launched.

Presently, only the LC-43 launch complex, also known by South Launch Site (SLS) is in use.

This launch complex is equipped with two launch pads: 921 and 603. Launch pad 921 is used for the manned program for the launch of the Chang Zheng-2F launch vehicle (Shenzhou and Tiangong). The 603 launch pad is used for unmanned orbital launches by the Chang Zheng-2C, Chang Zheng-2D and Chang Zheng-2C launch vehicles.

The first orbital launch took place on April 24, 1970 when the CZ-1 Chang Zheng-1 (CZ1-1) rocket launched the first Chinese satellite, the Dongfanghong-1 (04382 1970-034A).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

xuxu1457 said:


>



This is Japan's Epsilon rocket&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

cirr said:


> This is Japan's Epsilon rocket&#12290;



I mean they are the same type rockets, solid, low cost, launch at any time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> poor indians are in perennial denial of their incapabilities and mire heads in mud blinding themselves from realities, socially, and technically!
> 
> this is the quotes from Italians and the Russians for your &#65288;30% complete on the date of your fanfaring inauguration) gigantic ironing board:



Indian members have pointes this many times before,but certain shameless trolls would not learn.

What italians designed was Air Defence Ship,having the tonnage of the present INS Viraat.
*The requirement of Navy changed to 40,000 tonne + carrier later,and it was designed by India.*



> Postpone your date by another 5 years to save you from another embarrassment



Mean while,get orgasms over that iron block in some Chinese shipyard,which is supposedly a part of 'Chinese Aircraft Carrier'.Our ship will go on sea trials 2 years from now.





> Russians supplied at least 1000 tonnes of bulb-bar steel to lay your keel before you were able to make your own steel:



Indian members had provided you with enough facts on the Vikrant thread on this.So please educate yourself before posting.



> the latest info that I read indians are also doing their MSR fueled reactors but I am not interested to know if your are sourcing the fuel from other radioactive substance like uranium or something else
> 
> cheerleaders are behind us on thorium reactors research as I have mentioned above
> 
> get it mega troll?



You know what is the difference between a Thorium fuelled PHWR & a Thorium MSR?

India has been developing advanced Thorium reactors like ATBR & AHWR.While you are making MSRs.


----------



## gslv mk3

sweetgrape said:


> another self-rightous indian "expert",ok, although all report sait it just be finished 30%, you said it is 80%, so it is, after all I am a normal man, although my country build much more civil ship and warship!
> 
> And don't use "will", there are too much "will" in indian projects, and don't respond to my comment, let it end, you win, OK!



The 'articles' say the *project* is 30% complete,which includes the sea trials and many other parameters.

The aircraft carriers' sea trials is just 2 years away, as confirmed by the shipyard authorities.So keep whining.


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> there were some images which we needed and were not able to get them from our satellites back then
> 
> we never deny that but our sat imaging skills are improving fast.
> 
> of course indians buy everything. you can't even make some basic ammunitions!
> 
> India to purchase Russian ammo for $1 billion - English pravda.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what data low IQ? 1999 was how many years old?
> 
> 
> 
> your info is not something for us to cheer about, may be a big cheer for you cheerleaders
> 
> the OP said in 2014 our satellite imaging revenue will be about US$20 million so you do know which is the larger sum - $20 million or your $5 million x your growth rate (if any)
> 
> 
> 
> so you are actually shrinking in market shares: from over 30% in 2004 to just 15% now! A loss of more than 50%
> 
> in 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> and your market shares keep shrinking - FACT
> 
> 
> 
> $20 million of world revenue from satellite imaging * 15% (indians market share) = US$ 3 million ~ how do you come up with your $5 million revenue - mr einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> that is for india to concern about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remote sensing satellites usuallly navigates at low orbits but LEO has a range of between 200 km to 2000 km above the earth's atmosphere
> 
> Low Earth Orbits, LEO :: Radio-Electronics.Com
> 
> Low Earth orbit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a pretty wide range of orbits within LEO
> 
> so you are completely ignorant of what spatial resolution, swath, altitude and the theta angle have to do with the imaging functions of the satellites! How pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the joke and embarrassment are on you TROLL!



Another classic example-of the fact that you cannot comprehend anything and only know to troll.

India had 15% market share in 1999,30% in 2004.By 2011 Indian revenues (not world revenues) were $20 million-see link below

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...arket-share-remote-sensing-data-products.html

And Indian satellites have equivalent swaths when compated to sats of similar resolution.The same camera can be used for taking images of lower resolutions & there are more than one camera payload.


----------



## feilong

The low IQ Indian always bringing in their own "Indian Times news" is just a BS to back them, there is no foreign post about their product. So Times India is only source to Hype about, if you Indian can make a little thing like ammo. The big thing is only illusionary for you.

By the way the India aircraft carrier is 80% done of metals and steels sorting. Not yet assembly, needed about 12 more years to complete sea trial lol lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shinigami

*Guys. Dont EVER question superior chinese IQ.* Their aewsome IQ comes up with the most amazing things the world has ever seen

chinese rocket tragic accident - YouTube


----------



## Shinigami

*MUST WATCH *

TOP 10 Rocket Crashes compilation - YouTube


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> The low IQ Indian always bringing in their own "Indian Times news" is just a BS to back them, there is no foreign post about their product. So Times India is only source to Hype about, if you Indian can make a little thing like ammo. The big thing is only illusionary for you.
> 
> By the way the India aircraft carrier is 80% done of metals and steels sorting. Not yet assembly, needed about 12 more years to complete sea trial lol lol.



Another wannabe chinese joins pdf,and starts trolling....


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

shuttler said:


> do go on a free ride again cheerleader!
> how is the 2-generation behind india's satellite imaginery techniques come about?
> 
> how much revenue has india been able to generate out of this business?



China is the Dragon of the world  that's that.


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> You do not even know about the basics of shipbuilding.The ship is 80% complete,structuraly,including the machinery,works at the dry dock is over,the wet dock is enough for the rest of works.
> 
> And it will go on sea trials by 2015



you are acting silly all the time Mega Troll!

at the time when the cheerleaders were floating their gigantic ironing board to sea it was tugged by boats. Did it have the engines? propellors? the islands? the hangers inside? it was just a 30% complete iron box and you call it 80% complete?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> A troll is always a troll.And he will always take about rape & crap everytime.



great for you to reveal you manners Mega Troll



> Indian members have proven that Vikrant is an indian design (heck italians havrnt built a carrier as huge as this ) & the steel was developed in India back in INS vikant thread.



without the Italians and the Russians your "vikrant" is just a floating ironing board

and 80% of your shipyards are sourcing supplies from overseas:

Indian shipyards import 80% of components, Shipbuilding News, Shipping News, Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide, Online Daily Newspaper on Hellenic and International Shipping



> And structuraly its 80% complete and would be on its sea trials after a couple of years.



80% completion of an empty ironing structure that managed to float out of the shipyard



> And you do not even know the difference between MSR and thorium fueled PHWR....



do you even know that india is behind China in thorium research?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> Indian members have pointes this many times before,but certain shameless trolls would not learn.



so it only demonstrates more of you people have no shame!



> What italians designed was Air Defence Ship,having the tonnage of the present INS Viraat.
> *The requirement of Navy changed to 40,000 tonne + carrier later,and it was designed by India.*



did you use the 1000 tons bulb-bars from Russia?
Did the italians offer you the design and you people accepted their involvement?
Did the Russians offer you other help for the construction of the project?





> Mean while,get orgasms over that iron block in some Chinese shipyard,which is supposedly a part of 'Chinese Aircraft Carrier'.Our ship will go on sea trials 2 years from now.



it was an ironing board towed by tug-boats when it had its fanfare!






> Indian members had provided you with enough facts on the Vikrant thread on this.So please educate yourself before posting.



indians are taking full credits that they dont deserve



> You know what is the difference between a Thorium fuelled PHWR & a Thorium MSR?
> 
> India has been developing advanced Thorium reactors like ATBR & AHWR.While you are making MSRs.



who cares what reactors are you working on as long as I understanding we are leading in Thorium research PERIOD!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@shuttler

I've nothing to discuss with a shameless troll like you.

We earn $20 million an year,from our remote sensing sats.

And we will achieve 0.25 m resolution next year.
And FYI Vikrant has been integrated with all the underwater machinery including the engines,gearbox,propellers etc..

Heck how would one able to fit these components in a wet dock?Chinese High IQ..

And FYI the link you posted is about civilian shipbuilding & you doesnt know a thing about nuclear reactors.

So bye troll,oh and dont forget to get orgasms over that piece of iron lying in a chinese shipyard....which is the part of Chinese Aircraft Carrier...


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> Another classic example-of the fact that you cannot comprehend anything and only know to troll.



this is the only correct thing you have done mega Troll - descrbing precisely about yourself



> India had 15% market share in 1999,30% in 2004.By 2011 Indian revenues (not world revenues) were $20 million-see link below
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...arket-share-remote-sensing-data-products.html
> 
> And Indian satellites have equivalent swaths when compated to sats of similar resolution.The same camera can be used for taking images of lower resolutions & there are more than one camera payload.



the figures contradict to the statement presented by the other cheerleader before you
the $20 million is what you;ve claimed. It will be a complete different scenario when we are penetrating the market faster than cheerleader may think
There is nothing for you to be proud of. What is the shape of your optical instruments industry?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> so it only demonstrates more of you people have no shame!
> 
> 
> 
> did you use the 1000 tons bulb-bars from Russia?
> Did the italians offer you the design and you people accepted their involvement?
> Did the Russians offer you other help for the construction of the project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was an ironing board towed by tug-boats when it had its fanfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indians are taking full credits that they dont deserve
> 
> 
> 
> who cares what reactors are you working on as long as I understanding we are leading in Thorium research PERIOD!



You have no shame,that has been proven manytimes in the INS Vikrant thread...

1.Was IAC 1 an italian design?No.
It was an Indian design.

2.Much better than that piece of iron in the chinese shipyard.

3.They are stating the truth,@$$ burning.?

4.You do not even know what is the difference between an MSR & PHWR.


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> @shuttler
> 
> I've nothing to discuss with a shameless troll like you.



I cant help you but congratulate your calling yourself precisely - SHAMEFUL AND SHAMELESS!



> We earn $20 million an year,from our remote sensing sats.



so what? that is just what you have claimed but our projections will reach that figure or more



> And we will achieve 0.25 m resolution next year.



add 10 years to all indian future tenses



> And FYI Vikrant has been integrated with all the underwater machinery including the engines,gearbox,propellers etc..



on your words. It was only 30% complete when it was having its fanfare!




> Heck how would one able to fit these components in a wet dock?Chinese High IQ..



who said they are fitting in a wet dock? are you high of your chillams?



> And FYI the link you posted is about civilian shipbuilding & you doesnt know a thing about nuclear reactors.



You dont know anything at all MEGA TROLL!



> So bye troll,oh and dont forget to get orgasms over that piece of iron lying in a chinese shipyard....which is the part of Chinese Aircraft Carrier...




Chill out Shameless Troll! - always taking credits when you dont deserve!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> You have no shame,that has been proven manytimes in the INS Vikrant thread...
> 
> 1.Was IAC 1 an italian design?No.
> It was an Indian design.



It was not a 100% indian design PERIOD



> 2.Much better than that piece of iron in the chinese shipyard.


What is you total tonnage of ships rolling out of your shipyard per year - INDIAN MEGA TROLL!



> 3.They are stating the truth,@$$ burning.?



so you have a heart burn whenever you are busted on indian's claim on "indigenous"!



> 4.You do not even know what is the difference between an MSR & PHWR.



I am only interested in knowing who is leading in Thorium research. Why should I care about indians' shytes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> this is the only correct thing you have done mega Troll - descrbing precisely about yourself
> 
> 
> 
> the figures contradict to the statement presented by the other cheerleader before you
> the $20 million is what you;ve claimed. It will be a complete different scenario when we are penetrating the market faster than cheerleader may think
> There is nothing for you to be proud of. What is the shape of your optical instruments industry?


 
This shows that you cannot comprehend the basic facts.

This is what @Alfa-Fighter posted.

In 1994,Earnings were 5 million,market share 15%

In.2004,Market share 30%.

In.2011 Earnings $20 million.

Whats so hard fo comprehend.?

And yes,when you will penetrate the market-you will only reach submetric level in 3-5 years,we will send 0.25 m resolution.cartosat 3 next year.So keep whining.


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> This shows that you cannot comprehend the basic facts.
> 
> This is what @Alfa-Fighter posted.
> 
> In 1994,Earnings were 5 million,market share 15%
> 
> In.2004,Market share 30%.
> 
> In.2011 Earnings $20 million.



that was not what he presented

you are wiping his arse in vain!



> Whats so hard fo comprehend.?



I am alarmed at you cheerleaders hardship in presenting simple facts and logic



> And yes,when you will penetrate the market-you will only reach submetric level in 3-5 years,we will send 0.25 m resolution.cartosat 3 next year.So keep whining.



that is something in the future which is something in which indians are notorious in making forecasts and prediction all the time! Keep MEGA TROLLING!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> that was not what he presented
> 
> you are wiping his arse in vain!
> 
> I am alarmed at you cheerleaders hardship in presenting simple facts and logic
> 
> 
> 
> that is something in the future which is something in which indians are notorious in making forecasts and prediction all the time! Keep MEGA TROLLING!



Chinese Mega Troll....

1.You.cannot comprehend it yet?Go through @Alfa fighters post again.

I 've seen all those tricks from you...
Claiming that $20 billion was global revenue for remote sensing data business...
Then taking the 15% market share figure (from 1999 actually	)

And then taking 15% of 20 billion and then claiming that it is less than 5 billion (which was Indian earning in 1999)...

2.It was not Indians making the predictions .......It was Chinas Center for Resource Satellite Data and Applications (CRESDA) who claimed that China *expects to reach that goal in submetric imagery within three to five years.

3.We already have sub metre resolution Cartosat 1,We will send Cartosat 3 by 2014.

So see you...trolll !!!!


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> [SIZE]Chinese Mega Troll....[/SIZE]
> 
> 1.You.cannot comprehend it yet?Go through @Alfa fighters post again.
> 
> I 've seen all those tricks from you...
> Claiming that $20 billion was global revenue for remote sensing data business...
> Then taking the 15% market share figure (from 1999 actually	)
> 
> And then taking 15% of 20 billion and then claiming that it is less than 5 billion (which was Indian earning in 1999)...



try harder of your wiping. MEGA TROLL!



> 2.It was China&#8217;s Center for Resource Satellite Data and Applications (CRESDA) who claimed that China *expects to reach that goal in submetric imagery within three to five years.



sub metric on the back of a lot bigger swath than indians



> 3.We already have sub metre resolution Cartosat 1,We will send Cartosat 3 by 2014.



on narrow and smaller swath



> So see you...trolll !!!!



dont come back and spoil my fun on the other threads MEGA TROLL!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> It was not a 100% indian design PERIOD
> 
> 
> What is you total tonnage of ships rolling out of your shipyard per year - INDIAN MEGA TROLL!
> 
> 
> 
> so you have a heart burn whenever you are busted on indian's claim on "indigenous"!
> 
> 
> 
> I am only interested in knowing who is leading in Thorium research. Why should I care about indians' shytes!




1.IAC 1 was an Indian design,you got problem,eh troll.

And oh thorium,well China is much ahead in MSRs,lets see.



> Chinese project
> Under the direction of*Jiang Mianheng
> , The Peoples Republic of China has initiated a research project in thorium molten-salt reactor technology. It was formally announced at the*Chinese Academy of Sciences
> *(CAS) annual conference in January 2011. The plan was "to build a tiny 2 MW plant using liquid fluoride fuel by the end of the decade, before scaling up to commercially viable size over the 2020s. It is also working on a pebble-bed reactor."[14]
> [18]
> *The proposed completion date for a test 2 MW pebble-bed solid thorium and molten salt cooled reactor has been delayed from 2015 to 2017. The proposed "test thorium molten-salt reactor" has also been delayed.



Now what about India?

Worlds first reactor that used thorium as fuel were India's Kakrapar 1.

India has presently designed two advanced reactors which use Thorium oxide as fuel- Advanced Heavy Water Reactor (AHWR) (300 MW) & Advanced thorium breeder reactor (ATBR 600 MW) 

see thread- http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/68015-thorium-based-indian-nuclear-programme.html



shuttler said:


> try harder of your wiping. MEGA TROLL!
> 
> 
> 
> sub metric on the back of a lot bigger swath than indians
> 
> 
> 
> on narrow and smaller swath
> 
> 
> 
> dont come back and spoil my fun on the other threads MEGA TROLL!



You cannot comprehend what is written.Keep licking the of CPC leaders.

Lets see when you can acheive submetric level..


----------



## shuttler

gslv mk3 said:


> 1.IAC 1 was an Indian design,you got problem,eh troll.
> 
> And oh thorium,well China is much ahead in MSRs,lets see.
> 
> Now what about India?
> 
> Worlds first reactor that used thorium as fuel were India's Kakrapar 1.
> 
> India has presently designed two advanced reactors which use Thorium oxide as fuel- Advanced Heavy Water Reactor (AHWR) (300 MW) & Advanced thorium breeder reactor (ATBR 600 MW)
> 
> see thread- http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/68015-thorium-based-indian-nuclear-programme.html
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot comprehend what is written.Keep licking the of CPC leaders.
> 
> Lets see when you can acheive submetric level..



you are such a NUISANCE - MEGA TROLL!

all your points have been answered and your claims of cheerleading india's "indigenous" '"first in this or that" are more than adequately busted!

what is the size of your optical instrument industry? TROLL?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lightningbolt

BEIJING, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists described the country's first moon rover on Wednesday and invited the global public to come up with a name for it.

Zhao Xiaojin, director of the aerospace department of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, depicted the lunar rover an orbiter adaptable to harsh environments; a highly efficient and integrated robot; and a high altitude "patrolman" carrying the dreams of Asia.

The Chang'e-3 mission to moon, named after a Chinese lunar goddess, will take place in December, when a Chinese spacecraft will soft-land on a celestial body for the first time.

The rover has two wings, stands on six wheels, weighs 140 kg and will be powered by solar energy.

"When it arrives in lunar orbit on board a lander, the rover will choose the best landing site and gently touch down the moon's surface, using optical and microwave sensors to avoid rocks and craters," Zhao said.

The rover will "select the best route, use minimal fuel and make the smallest possible error" during landing and is capable of hovering to steer clear of obstacles, he said.

Domestic and overseas compatriots can submit their proposed names for the rover through the Internet and the official name will be announced in November after an online poll on the selected proposals.

Li Benzheng, deputy chief designer of China's lunar probe program, said the name of the rover should express the wishes of Chinese at home and abroad, feature the modern and national traits to inspire people.

Li noted the rover will recognize obstacles on the moon's surface, and plot a path of least resistance by a combination of onboard navigation systems and remote control from the command center.

The rover can "rest", automatically entering a dormant state to recharge its batteries, and return to work after a while, Li said.

It can endure a vacuum, intense radiation and extremes of temperature. Temperatures on the moon's surface can range from minus 180 to plus 150 degrees Celsius, said Wu Weiren, the program's chief designer.

The rover is equipped with numerous detectors and information gathering systems such as a panoramic camera and radar measurement devices. The rover will patrol the Earth's natural satellite for about three months.

The data collected by the rover, such as 3D images, infrared spectrums and lunar soil analysis, will directly and accurately lead to greater understanding of the moon..

China launched Chang'e-1 in 2007 and Chang'e-2 in 2010. The first probe collected a large body of data and a completed map of the moon. The second mission greatly enhanced the resolution of the previous map and generated a high-definition image of Sinus Iridium, a plain of basaltic lava, considered by lunar observers to be one of the satellite's most beautiful features.

The Chang'e-3 moon probe is part of the second stage of China's three-stage lunar mission, orbiting, landing, and analyzing lunar soil and stone samples.

China unveils its first and unnamed moon rover - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

shuttler said:


> you are such a NUISANCE - MEGA TROLL!
> 
> all your points have been answered and your claims of cheerleading india's "indigenous" '"first in this or that" are more than adequately busted!
> 
> what is the size of your optical instrument industry? TROLL?



Really?Busted?When & Where??

And optical instruments Industry,Well its ISRO's Laboratary for Electro Optical Systems (LEOS) *design,develop & fabricate * the lenses required for our satellites.

And what happened tovyour usual rants?We already have thorium reactors,Come up.with useful reactor designs than those experimental reactors.


You doesnt even know a thing about these things.So better keep your mouth shut ....Alright Hyper Troll !!!


----------



## gslv mk3

Congrats guys...

But post pocs too..


----------



## Cyberian

Congratulations China.

Please post some pictures of the rover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Its an unnamed,unmanned moon rover! Congrats china


----------



## Kompromat

Congrats | Go China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

@SUPARCO @gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## longlong

One of American's flag left over was missing. 

Can China go and check?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lightningbolt

longlong said:


> One of American's flag left over was missing.
> 
> Can China go and check?



You will find it in a studio somewhere in the US.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darth Vader said:


> @SUPARCO @gslv mk3


Looks (almost)exactly like the Mars Rover - Curiosity. Anyway - Congrats PRC


----------



## Darth Vader

SarthakGanguly said:


> Looks (almost)exactly like the Mars Rover - Curiosity. Anyway - Congrats PRC


In Space Every one Follow the basics

Why spend more money to design something new Take advantage of whats already in market


----------



## feilong

Stop argue with the low IQ Indian, their indigenous Vikrant is really a scrap board or metals. Russian is help them built their so called indigenous Vikrant, or it soon become the Tesja. Just google it you will find all Russian and foreign source. Indian cannot make ammo, how can they built heavy duty. 

Yes Indian design the indigenous Vikrant "NOT", it was Italian design for them. The rest are Russian provided, also US, France and British also involve to help them built the so called "Indigenous Vikrant". Anyway good luck on trolling Mega BS Indian. Also stop reading Times India BS news. Vikrant only 30% completed only, stop taking credit from others who have the real credit in the so called "Indigenous Vikrant".

http://www.infofastener.com/eng/news/news_22486.cfml

Open your eyes too indigenous Vikrant, now got Russian and US help or it just another Tesja. 

Ps..
Don't hate me I'm telling the true here, don't be embarrass you will learn from this and for your third Vikrant will be 100% Indian makes. 



gslv mk3 said:


> Really?Busted?When & Where??
> 
> And optical instruments Industry,Well its ISRO's Laboratary for Electro Optical Systems (LEOS) *design,develop & fabricate * the lenses required for our satellites.
> 
> And what happened tovyour usual rants?We already have thorium reactors,Come up.with useful reactor designs than those experimental reactors.
> 
> 
> You doesnt even know a thing about these things.So better keep your mouth shut ....Alright Hyper Troll !!!



Yup with Indian paint jobs, nothing is difficult. Hooray to mighty Indian BS, don't make me find the post all your satellite engines are provided by the Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## feilong

Self delete double post.


----------



## shuttler

SarthakGanguly said:


> Looks (almost)exactly like the Mars Rover - Curiosity. Anyway - Congrats PRC



trolls look at everything the same.

Experts know the difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

shuttler said:


> trolls look at everything the same.
> 
> Experts know the difference!



These guys are incapable of anything&#65292;except expressing their jealousy in a rather strange way&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

shuttler said:


> trolls look at everything the same.
> 
> Experts know the difference!



Disgusting post. I made my remark - if you are so insecure then don't post pictures, or don't come in public forums.

Your insecurity is of Titanic proportions. Whenever you see the word 'India' or 'Indian' any expression becomes one of 'jealousy'  Your space program is great, and there is nothing to feel insecure about. A more mature response would have been like this - A ball looks the same - be it an American or a Kenyan one 


cirr said:


> These guys are incapable of anything&#65292;except expressing their jealousy in a rather strange way&#12290;


----------



## gslv mk3

cirr said:


> These guys are incapable of anything&#65292;except expressing their jealousy in a rather strange way&#12290;



You should have answered that guy,saying that is the best rover configuration to fit into the lander & traverse the lunar terrain.

Instead you have started to troll by dragging India on to this,look how many Indians have congratulated this achievement.I guess you kniw that our lunar lander +.rover mission is underway to be launched in 2014-2015,and the prototype rover was ready back in 2011?
And you.say we are incapable of doing anything?

Stop destroying your own thread.


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> Stop argue with the low IQ Indian, their indigenous Vikrant is really a scrap board or metals. Russian is help them built their so called indigenous Vikrant, or it soon become the Tesja. Just google it you will find all Russian and foreign source. Indian cannot make ammo, how can they built heavy duty.
> Yes Indian design the indigenous Vikrant "NOT", it was Italian design for them. The rest are Russian provided, also US, France and British also involve to help them built the so called "Indigenous Vikrant". Anyway good luck on trolling Mega BS Indian. Also stop reading Times India BS news. Vikrant only 30% completed only, stop taking credit from others who have the real credit in the so called "Indigenous Vikrant".



Stop ymusing google translate for gods sake..

You doesnt even know a thing about Aircraft carriers.FYI INS Vikrant is an Indian design,made in India by Cochin Shipyard limited & the same shipyard had made 90,000 tonne ships even back in the 1980s,so educate yourself before trolling.

Italy,France & Britian?Why dont add somalia?.... eh troll?
30% complete?You couldnt come up with a better link?*It will go on sea trials in two years*...So dream on kid..

And you think your naval ships are 100% made in China?Check out who provided the gas turbine technology-Ukraine



> Yup with Indian paint jobs, nothing is difficult. Hooray to mighty Indian BS, don't make me find the post all your satellite engines are provided by the Russian.



You have proven that you doesnt even know anything about satellites.
FYI India can develop & fabricates optical systems on satellites by itself & have even made communication sats for European Customers.

We have even made a lunar mission,that discovered presence of water on the moon and is going to undertake a mission to Mars this year.

And we develop rocket engines on our own.


----------



## feilong

gslv mk3 said:


> Stop ymusing google translate for gods sake..
> 
> You doesnt even know a thing about Aircraft carriers.FYI INS Vikrant is an Indian design,made in India by Cochin Shipyard limited & the same shipyard had made 90,000 tonne ships even back in the 1980s,so educate yourself before trolling.
> 
> Italy,France & Britian?Why dont add somalia?.... eh troll?
> 30% complete?You couldnt come up with a better link?*It will go on sea trials in two years*...So dream on kid..
> 
> And you think your naval ships are 100% made in China?Check out who provided the gas turbine technology-Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> You have proven that you doesnt even know anything about satellites.
> FYI India can develop & fabricates optical systems on satellites by itself & have even made communication sats for European Customers.
> 
> We have even made a lunar mission,that discovered presence of water on the moon and is going to undertake a mission to Mars this year.
> 
> And we develop rocket engines on our own.



Stupid Indian always stupidity, you don't even know how to build ship either the link I posted said Italian design. Russian provided 1000 tones steels, and help you built ACC. The US, British, Israel, and Italian also provided help. What left for Indian to built lol, 30% completed claimed by Indian 80% completed. They also said in 5 yrs will sea trial, my god if build by Indian on their own will be 20 yrs later for sea trial lol. Look at Tejas and everyone knows.

I never said china built the ACC Liaoning you stupid Indian? We only refitted the ACC for training purposes, and please stop your Indian times BS news. All your rocket are Russian makes, when there is war with any country using nukes. Don't let me see the nukes exploded while takeoff, lol radioactive will kill your 400 millions people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Credit: Xinhuanet, tech.gmn.cn and &#38472;&#31454;&#36229; Chen Jingchao photographer

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## feilong

Everyone can see the truth here, Indian is on their way claim google sources is lying. All their sources we cannot find where foreign stated, all we see is Indian Times BS news.



> Russia and India share one thousand tons of special steel ring insurance "Vikrant" progress
> By Global Times2013-8-14 11:12:17
> 
> On the whole nation to celebrate the first ship in the Indian domestic carrier "Vikrant" water when the ship outside but noted "The Indian domestic largest battleship" is actually truly a "Boxer Rebellion", the core components of almost all sources in other countries. This "universal card" style is bound to the future of the Indian aircraft carrier combat capability of forming a huge risk.
> 
> Design and construction rely on the "brain"
> 
> Although attend the launching ceremony of the aircraft carrier Indian Defense Minister AK · Anthony on deck shouting "This is an extraordinary milestone," but the water only shows warship hull construction is completed, you can leave the dock for outfitting, but from the battleship really into service there are not short way to go. When launching warships just completed the initial hull manufacturing, there are many things not installed, installation progress will be subject to foreign suppliers. *Take the water after facing power system installation link on the urgent need to assist the U.S. General Electric Company as the carrier of the "heart" - four LM2500 gas turbine is provided by the company, because it is too sophisticated to be under the guidance of experts in the United States to install place.* India Livelift website revealed, "Vikrant" aircraft used in steel to steel than the general high-level, because it's tonnage reached unprecedented in the history of the Indian Navy 40,000 tons, and the length lengthened hull to withstand the waves in the ocean are also loads bigger, so you must use the yield strength over 550 MPa or more special steel, while the aircraft carrier at sea, often to host wave loads, hull vibration, aircraft impact, recoil weapons, etc., so the high toughness of the steel there are strict requirements. So far only the United States, Japan, South Korea, Russia, China and a handful of countries to master this kind of steel rolling technology, while *India eventually had purchased from Russia 1000 tons of special steel.*
> 
> *It is reported that only 30% completed the main project of the "Vikrant" weapons electronic devices rely heavily on imports. *According to the relevant parties, *the overall ship design relies Pan Ancona, Italy provided drawings.* *The aircraft carrier ship to air missile vertical launching system (VLS), fire control radar and sonar systems from France, Israel, Italy and the UK company*. As for the carrier aircraft systems, the Indian Navy has determined that the purchase of Russian-supplied MiG-29K fighters, Ka-28 anti-submarine helicopters and early warning helicopters card -31.
> 
> Inability to form a carrier battle group
> 
> To give full play to combat aircraft, without supporting surface ships and submarines, and the Indian Navy aircraft carrier, though they have decades of experience, but because of this in the forefront installed are light aircraft carrier to carry V / STOL fighter based, so the battle group's combat formation and combat methods are not suitable as "Vikrant" a class of flying leaps equipped with slide / stop cable landing fixed-wing carrier-based aircraft carrier. In other words, India's future aircraft carrier battle group still has to be re-worked, the original experience of inheritable not much.
> 
> Russia and other countries under the British Navy aircraft carrier battle groups compiled, an aircraft carrier battle group usually takes two air defense destroyers ,2-4 ,1-2 submarine frigates, a supply ship. However, in order to come up with the Indian Navy aircraft carrier battle group composed of medium-sized vessels accompanied by great difficulties still exist, not only insufficient number, and the performance can not meet the requirements. Indian Navy's biggest trouble than the lack of specialized air defense destroyers, which will battle a tremendous impact on safety. In addition, the integration of modern naval warfare emphasis on information, however, is the lack of space-based early warning TNI navigation system, and no fixed-wing aircraft carrier-based early warning aircraft, while escort ships still lack something like "Aegis" as a large phased array radar, relying on Russia card -31 helicopters sold as facade, it is difficult to meet the demand for access to information carrier battle group.
> 
> By no means useless
> 
> * "Vikrant" Although only one main project completed only 30 percent of the "empty shell", but the hull was a reflection of India successfully launched a large military surface ships constructed a major breakthrough.* First, the Indian ship with special steel manufacturing and welding technology breakthrough. Steel Authority of India in order to ensure "Vikrant" progress of the works had Russia to buy 1,000 tons of special steel. But the construction of a 40,000 tons of medium-sized aircraft carrier typically requires about 20,000 tons of steel, so even if "Vikrant" in key parts of the special use of foreign steel, but the vast majority of high-strength steel with a carrier or India production. Master this technology, for the Indian shipbuilding industry milestone.
> 
> In addition, "Vikrant" also reflects India successfully launched a large military ship construction standards has made great progress. In recent years, the Indian Government's efforts to develop the domestic shipbuilding industry, not only in the construction and spend billions of dollars on research and development, has also introduced many industry development policies, and strive to build more on an international scale shipyard. Indian Defense Ministry to allow private shipyards through participation in naval shipbuilding bid to promote competition in the market, and promote the development of India's military shipbuilding industry. To build "Vikrant" aircraft carrier Cochin Shipyard, for example, the rapid development momentum in recent years, the shipyard, the new two large docks, you can build the largest tonnage of 11 tons of the ship, and had actually been built over two 95,000 tons of oil tankers. You can say "Vikrant" aircraft successfully launched India's military shipbuilding industry by leaps and bounds is an important symbol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> Everyone can see the truth here, Indian is on their way claim google sources is lying. All their sources we cannot find where foreign stated, all we see is Indian Times BS news.




You know more about Vikrant than the shipyard itself??


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> Stupid Indian always stupidity, you don't even know how to build ship either the link I posted said Italian design. Russian provided 1000 tones steels, and help you built ACC. The US, British, Israel, and Italian also provided help. What left for Indian to built lol, 30% completed claimed by Indian 80% completed. They also said in 5 yrs will sea trial, my god if build by Indian on their own will be 20 yrs later for sea trial lol. Look at Tejas and everyone knows.
> 
> I never said china built the ACC Liaoning you stupid Indian? We only refitted the ACC for training purposes, and please stop your Indian times BS news. All your rocket are Russian makes, when there is war with any country using nukes. Don't let me see the nukes exploded while takeoff, lol radioactive will kill your 400 millions people.



Huh,Italian design?Where?Italy have not built an AC as large as INS Vikrant.And it will go on sea trials in two years,as *confirmed by the shipyard building it*.burn your @$$.

Indian rockets are russian?Prove it genius...


----------



## feilong

gslv mk3 said:


> Huh,Italian design?Where?Italy have not built an AC as large as INS Vikrant.And it will go on sea trials in two years,as *confirmed by the shipyard building it*.burn your @$$.
> 
> Indian rockets are russian?Prove it genius...



Go learn English before you troll boy, design is design and build is build. Two differences thing, Italy design does not include they will build it for you idiot. Please proof if your rockets are not Russian makes smart a$$$$$$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## feilong

gslv mk3 said:


> You know more about Vikrant than the shipyard itself??



Dumbest troll of the day, your country your BS who cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

When and if ( a big if) the Vikrant is finished, it will look like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> Dumbest troll of the day, your country your BS who cares.



Hey troll your country is the one that have been force to digest all those BS propaganda cr@p CPC churns out...

Keep whining...


----------



## gslv mk3

armchairPrivate said:


> When the Vikrant is finished, it will look like this



Here corrected for you,false flag.


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> Go learn English before you troll boy, design is design and build is build. Two differences thing, Italy design does not include they will build it for you idiot. Please proof if your rockets are not Russian makes smart a$$$$$$$.



 Chinese troll is back with a bucket load of BS.

1.India asked italy to design to design a 28,00 0 tonne Viraat class STOVL carrier to operate sea harriers but later the requirement changed to 40,000 + tonne STOBAR carrier,and *it was designed in India,by Directorate of Naval Design.




Designed by the Directorate of Naval Design, the aircraft carrier can operate a combination of Russian MiG-29K, Ka31 and the indigenous light combat aircraft.

Click to expand...


Vikrant Class - Naval Technology

You are a true idiot,Italy doesnt have experience in designing carriers as large as Vikrant.

And our space launchers are our own-We have built our own solid,liquid & cryo engines and in now developing semi cryo engines.We develop them on our own.So stop trolling.*


----------



## feilong

gslv mk3 said:


> Chinese troll is back with a bucket load of BS.
> 
> 1.India asked italy to design to design a 28,00 0 tonne Viraat class STOVL carrier to operate sea harriers but later the requirement changed to 40,000 + tonne STOBAR carrier,and *it was designed in India,by Directorate of Naval Design.
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant Class - Naval Technology
> 
> You are a true idiot,Italy doesnt have experience in designing carriers as large as Vikrant.
> 
> And our space launchers are our own-We have built our own solid,liquid & cryo engines and in now developing semi cryo engines.We develop them on our own.So stop trolling.*


*

So keep it up BS, I only care if all your sh!t in the Vikrant are MADE IN INDIA. Either you design or not the Italian, who cares idiot. Only see if all the Weapons, STEEL, OR Engine are you. The ship is just a piece of scrap metals if nothing drive it get it dumbest show me if all your 100% made by INDIAN. But oops 
Russia and India share one thousand tons of special steel ring insurance "Vikrant" progress <<== Hahahahah lol .
You like this



Although attend the launching ceremony of the aircraft carrier Indian Defense Minister AK · Anthony on deck shouting "This is an extraordinary milestone," but the water only shows warship hull construction is completed, you can leave the dock for outfitting, but from the battleship really into service there are not short way to go. When launching warships just completed the initial hull manufacturing, there are many things not installed, installation progress will be subject to foreign suppliers. Take the water after facing power system installation link on the urgent need to assist the U.S. General Electric Company as the carrier of the "heart" - four LM2500 gas turbine is provided by the company, because it is too sophisticated to be under the guidance of experts in the United States to install place. India Livelift website revealed, "Vikrant" aircraft used in steel to steel than the general high-level, because it's tonnage reached unprecedented in the history of the Indian Navy 40,000 tons, and the length lengthened hull to withstand the waves in the ocean are also loads bigger, so you must use the yield strength over 550 MPa or more special steel, while the aircraft carrier at sea, often to host wave loads, hull vibration, aircraft impact, recoil weapons, etc., so the high toughness of the steel there are strict requirements. So far only the United States, Japan, South Korea, Russia, China and a handful of countries to master this kind of steel rolling technology, while India eventually had purchased from Russia 1000 tons of special steel.

Click to expand...

SO IT IS NOT YOUR DESIGN after all stupid. YOUR Indian only the workers for the West and Russian. Nice eh?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## feilong

> *GSLV-D5 rocket launch delayed, countdown clock stopped due to leak*Indo-Asian News Service | Updated: August 19, 2013 16:03 IST
> inShare.
> The GSLV-D5 is scheduled for launch at 4.50 pm today
> The GSLV-D5 is scheduled for launch at 4.50 pm today
> 
> Hyderabad: India's 200 crore space mission has run into trouble with the lift-off of India's heavy rocket geosynchronous satellite launch vehicle-D5 (GSLV-D5), carrying communication satellite GSAT-14, delayed due to a leak.
> 
> The countdown began on Sunday at 11.50 am at Sriharikota rocket port in Andhra Pradesh, for the launch scheduled at 4.50 pm today.
> 
> 
> It was halted one hour and 14 minutes ahead of lift-off, after some 'leakage' was detected. Officials say they are not sure when the countdown can be resumed.
> 
> 
> 
> The rocket port is located about 80 km from Chennai.
> 
> "The rocket cost is around Rs. 160 crore and the cost of the satellite is around Rs. 45 crore," an official of the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) told IANS, preferring anonymity.
> 
> The key significance of this Rs. 205 crore launch is that the rocket's cryogenic engine is indigenously developed by ISRO.
> 
> *This was the first mission of GSLV in the last three years, after two such rockets failed in 2010*. One of the GSLV rockets flew with an Indian cryogenic engine, and the other one with a* Russian engine*.
> 
> The GSLV is a three stage/engine rocket. The first stage is fired with solid fuel, the second with liquid fuel and the third is the cryogenic engine.
> 
> The successful flight of this rocket is crucial for India as it will be the first step towards building rockets that can carry heavier payloads of up to four tonnes.
> 
> An ISRO official, preferring anonymity, told IANS that several design changes had been incorporated in Monday's rocket after studying the past GSLV rockets and the issues faced in them.
> 
> Design changes were made in the lower shroud/cover that protects the cryogenic engine during the atmospheric flight, wire tunnel of the cryogenic stage to withstand larger forces during the flight, and the revised aerodynamic characterisation of the entire rocket.
> 
> "We have reverted to 3.4 metre heat shield to protect the satellite. The last GSLV rocket that failed had a four-metre heat shield. One of the earlier GSLV rockets had problems in its aerodynamics," the official said.
> 
> Other changes included video imaging of lower shroud movement during various flight phases, fuel booster in cryogenic engine, and ignition sequence of the cryogenic engine, he said.
> 
> ISRO said indigenisation of many critical systems including liquid hydrogen propellant acquisition system (to prevent possibility of outside contamination) was achieved.
> 
> ISRO officials told IANS that though the rocket's rated carrying capacity is around 2.2 tonnes, it was decided to carry a sub-two tonne satellite with minimum number of transponders (receivers and transmitters of communication signals), to be on the safe side.
> 
> ISRO's earlier attempts to fly a GSLV rocket carrying slightly over two tonne satellites have ended in partial/total failures.
> 
> Meanwhile, it is going to be tense 17 minutes for the ISRO scientists on Monday after the 49.13 metre tall rocket weighing 414.75 tonnes blasts off at 4.50 pm, till the GSLV rocket safely delivers GSAT-14 to augment the Indian transponder capacity.
> 
> ISRO is planning to launch an upgraded version of GSLV Mark III rocket next year with a dummy payload. The design payload capacity of GSLV Mark III is four tonnes.
> 
> During the countdown to the rocket launch, fuelling of the three stage/engine GSLV rocket's four strap-on motors and the second stage with liquid fuel will be completed by August 19 morning, while the first-stage core engine is powered by solid fuel.
> 
> The process of fuelling the cryogenic engine will begin around 10 hours prior to the launch.



that is Indian MADE Rocket engine, you better use the Russian for the next take off



> * India to return to Russian boosters after failed rocket launch*
> India will temporarily go back to using Russian-produced space equipment after its indigenous GSLV rocket failed, a spokesman for Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO) said on Friday.
> 
> The Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle, GSLV D3, fell into the Bay of Bengal 304 seconds after liftoff as its cryogenic engine failed to perform. The rocket tumbled, lost altitude and finally splashed down in the sea.
> 
> 'Five launches are scheduled for the 2010-2011 fiscal year [which began April 1], including two GSLV and three PSLV launches. The next two GSLV will be launched with Russian cryogenic engines," ISRO spokesman S. Satish said.
> 
> India earlier bought seven Russian-made 12KRB oxygen-hydrogen booster sections, five of which have already been used for launches.
> 
> India is seeking to become the sixth country to develop its own cryogenic booster sections, necessary for lifting heavy satellites to geostationary orbit. Until recently, only the United States, Russia, France, Japan and China had the technology.
> 
> The head of the Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO), K. Radhakrishnan, said the next rocket launch with a domestically produced cryogenic engine will be held this year.
> 
> ISRO recently announced that from now on it will orbit 10 satellites every fiscal year.
> 
> The crashed GSLV, 50 meters long and weighing 416 tons, was meant to orbit G-Sat, a sophisticated 2.2-ton communications satellite.
> 
> The cost of the failed launch is estimated at $75 million, including $40 million for the rocket's construction.



http://en.rian.ru/world/20100416/158612911.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

gslv mk3 said:


> Huh,Italian design?Where?Italy have not built an AC as large as INS Vikrant.And it will go on sea trials in two years,as *confirmed by the shipyard building it*.burn your @$$.
> 
> Indian rockets are russian?Prove it genius...



You mean to say that Italian don't have capacity to build 40000 Ton of AC and India do have?. How many AC India have made before that?. If India can make it then Italian have much experience engineering poll then India and there engineering technology is one of the pioneer in the world.


----------



## cirr

New &#8220;toy&#8221; from No. 7801 Inst.&#65292;No. 068 Base&#65292;CASIC&#65306;






ä¸*å½èªå¤©ç§å·¥éå¢å¬å¸ - æ°é»ä¸*å¿ - åºå±å¨æ - ç»è¥å¨æ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ra'ad

Great news!!! Wish they shift over as soon as possible.


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> So keep it up BS, I only care if all your sh!t in the Vikrant are MADE IN INDIA. Either you design or not the Italian, who cares idiot. Only see if all the Weapons, STEEL, OR Engine are you. The ship is just a piece of scrap metals if nothing drive it get it dumbest show me if all your 100% made by INDIAN. But oops
> Russia and India share one thousand tons of special steel ring insurance "Vikrant" progress <<== Hahahahah lol .
> You like this
> 
> SO IT IS NOT YOUR DESIGN after all stupid. YOUR Indian only the workers for the West and Russian. Nice eh?



Pathetic troll,go learn some english before posting.Now here are some facts.

1.INS Vikrant is an Indian design,by Directorate of Naval Design.Or else prove it.

2.There are many Indian subsystems & components.Steel,gearbox,steering gear etc are Indian made.



> The steel has come from SAILs plants in Raurkela in Orissa, Bokaro in Jharkand and Bhilai in Chattisgarh; the Main Switch Board, steering gear and water tight hatches have been manufactured by Larsen and Toubro in its plants in Mumbai and Talegaon; the high capacity air conditioning and refrigeration systems have been manufactured in Kirloskars plants in Pune; most pumps have been supplied by Best and Crompton, Chennai; Bharat Heavy Engineering Limited (BHEL) is supplying the Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS); the massive gear box is supplied by Elecon in Gujarat; the tens of thousands of electrical cable is supplied by Nicco industries in Kokatta
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...your warships are Ukranian.
> So STFU troll.


----------



## gslv mk3

feilong said:


> that is Indian MADE Rocket engine, you better use the Russian for the next take off
> 
> 
> India to return to Russian boosters after failed rocket launch | World | RIA Novosti



At least we develop our own engines rather than reverse engineering them.So stop trolling and educate yourself kid.


----------



## gslv mk3

ghazaliy2k said:


> You mean to say that Italian don't have capacity to build 40000 Ton of AC and India do have?. How many AC India have made before that?. If India can make it then Italian have much experience engineering poll then India and there engineering technology is one of the pioneer in the world.



Again,Italy have not designed an AC as large as the Vikrant (its not like building a merchant vessel).
It was an Indian design,combini.g the ship designing capabilities of Cochin Shipyard (Who have been building 100,000 DWT merchent ships & refitting Indian Aircraft carriers for years) & Directorate of Naval Design.It was a



ghazaliy2k said:


> You mean to say that Italian don't have capacity to build 40000 Ton of AC and India do have?. How many AC India have made before that?. If India can make it then Italian have much experience engineering poll then India and there engineering technology is one of the pioneer in the world.



Again,Italy have not designed an AC as large as the Vikrant (its not like building a merchant vessel).
It was an Indian design,combini.g the ship designing capabilities of Cochin Shipyard (Who have been building 100,000 DWT merchent ships & refitting Indian Aircraft carriers for years) & Directorate of Naval Design.It was a long drawn process,which took almost 2 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gijoe

gslv mk3 said:


> At least we develop our own engines rather than reverse engineering them.So stop trolling and educate yourself kid.



Make me lol, We US and Russian let you see the product right in your face and never see you get things right. We never let china see the products and they can still get it right.



gslv mk3 said:


> Again,Italy have not designed an AC as large as the Vikrant (its not like building a merchant vessel).
> It was an Indian design,combini.g the ship designing capabilities of Cochin Shipyard (Who have been building 100,000 DWT merchent ships & refitting Indian Aircraft carriers for years) & Directorate of Naval Design.It was a
> 
> 
> 
> Again,Italy have not designed an AC as large as the Vikrant (its not like building a merchant vessel).
> It was an Indian design,combini.g the ship designing capabilities of Cochin Shipyard (Who have been building 100,000 DWT merchent ships & refitting Indian Aircraft carriers for years) & Directorate of Naval Design.It was a long drawn process,which took almost 2 decades.



Russian is stupid to help you Indian so much, give you everything tech to everything even Agni engine booster now you claim u they are yours design. Italy is so dumb could not design a 40000 tons ship, they can design only Ferrari.


----------



## Sanchez

Gijoe said:


> Make me lol, We US and Russian let you see the product right in your face and never see you get things right. We never let china see the products and they can still get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Russian is stupid to help you Indian so much, give you everything tech to everything even Agni engine booster now you claim u they are yours design. Italy is so dumb could not design a 40000 tons ship, they can design only Ferrari.



Be polite pls! He is a senior dumb Indian member of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

I was under the impression that Chang'e 2's mapping of the Moon's surface was very well done. There goes the theory that Chinese satellite imagery sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Alleged "Kuai Zhou-1" (Rapid-Vessel) launch photos:



















China &#8220;Kuaizhou&#8221; Challenges U.S. Perceptions of Chinese Military Space Strategy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Waiting for CZ-9


----------



## gslv mk3

Gijoe said:


> Make me lol, We US and Russian let you see the product right in your face and never see you get things right. We never let china see the products and they can still get it right.



What do you mean by this BS?India never had access to advanced technologies-we built it on our,own.

We have developed our own Solid fuel(worlds third largest SRB),liquid fuel & cryo engine & is developing a 2000kN semi cryo engine-one our own.



> Russian is stupid to help you Indian so much, give you everything tech to everything even Agni engine booster now you claim u they are yours design. Italy is so dumb could not design a 40000 tons ship, they can design only Ferrari.



 

Do you atleast know that INS Vikrant (not the Italian designed,25,000 tonne Air defence ship project,which was cancelled) was designed by Directorate of Naval design,Indian navy?

 And the dumbest of all claims-Agni V solid booster was Russian?

What is the source for this BS??

Do you (and that other guy @Sanchez) know that *India's S 200 Solid Rocket boosters,developed by ISRO are the third biggest in the world,only after SRBs used in Space Shuttle & Ariane??
Even Russia doesnt have an Solid Rocket booster as big as that!!

So @Sanchez,learn the facts before calling others dumb,the truth is anyone who believes that Agni V solid stage is from Russia,is the dumbest person I've ever seen ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Gijoe said:


> Make me lol, We US and Russian let you see the product right in your face and never see you get things right. We never let china see the products and they can still get it right.



What do you mean by this BS?India never had access to advanced technologies-we built it on our,own.

We have developed our own Solid fuel(worlds third largest SRB),liquid fuel & cryo engine & is developing a 2000kN semi cryo engine-one our own.



> Russian is stupid to help you Indian so much, give you everything tech to everything even Agni engine booster now you claim u they are yours design. Italy is so dumb could not design a 40000 tons ship, they can design only Ferrari.



 

Do you atleast know that INS Vikrant (not the Italian designed,25,000 tonne Air defence ship project,which was cancelled) was designed by Directorate of Naval design,Indian navy?

 And the dumbest of all claims-Agni V solid booster was Russian?

What is the source for this BS??

Do you (and that other guy @Sanchez) know that *India's S 200 Solid Rocket boosters,developed by ISRO are the third biggest in the world,only after SRBs used in Space Shuttle & Ariane??
Even Russia doesnt have an Solid Rocket booster as big as that!!

So @Sanchez,learn the facts before calling others dumb,the truth is anyone who believes that Agni V solid stage is from Russia,is the dumbest person I've ever seen ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Gijoe said:


> Make me lol, We US and Russian let you see the product right in your face and never see you get things right. We never let china see the products and they can still get it right.



What do you mean by this BS?India never had access to advanced technologies-we built it on our,own.

We have developed our own Solid fuel(worlds third largest SRB),liquid fuel & cryo engine & is developing a 2000kN semi cryo engine-one our own.



> Russian is stupid to help you Indian so much, give you everything tech to everything even Agni engine booster now you claim u they are yours design. Italy is so dumb could not design a 40000 tons ship, they can design only Ferrari.



 
 
Do you atleast know that INS Vikrant (not the Italian designed,25,000 tonne Air defence ship project,which was cancelled) was designed by Directorate of Naval design,Indian navy?

 And the dumbest of all claims-Agni V solid booster was Russian?

What is the source for this BS??

Do you (and that other guy @Sanchez) know that *India's S 200 Solid Rocket boosters,developed by ISRO are the third biggest in the world,only after SRBs used in Space Shuttle & Ariane??
Even Russia doesnt have an Solid Rocket booster as big as that!!

So @Sanchez,learn the facts before calling others dumb,the truth is anyone who believes that Agni V solid stage is from Russia,is the dumbest person I've ever seen ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Wenchang Launch Site* shaping up nicely&#65306;


----------



## vascom

Gijoe said:


> Another BS taking credential from your master Russia, now you want Us USA to be your master to get tech from us. You dumb India, cannot built anything when the Russian let you see the advance tech. Without Russian booster or engine and seekers, your rocket only go up and down land on your own people.



You sir are partly right ,though not totally...



> The dismissive&#8223; type of response is
> exemplified by Ma Dingsheng, a military
> expert, according to whom Agni V&#8223; is 30
> years behind China&#8223;s Dongfeng (DF)-31. He
> claims that China is far ahead of India in
> production of small-sized warheads, multiple
> warheads and anti-jamming technology. This
> kind response is based on the understanding
> that India had to obtain missile guidance
> components and related technology from
> Russia, and that the material for the body of the
> missile was also provided to India by a third
> country. In this context, one comment also
> suggested that Russia may not cooperate
> further with India, which becomes significant
> in view of Sino-Russian relations and the
> extent to which India is dependent on Russia
> for the future development of Agni. Song
> Xiaojun, CCTV military commentator and
> former navy personnel has dismissed the view
> that the missile can be used as a China Killer&#8223;.



icsin.org/ICS/ICSAnalysispdf/4.pdf


----------



## 帅的一匹

timetravel said:


> Naval Ships, Fighter Jets, Missiles like Brahmos, Spy Satellites, Nuclear Thorium cycle, Moon mission, the upcoming Mars mission etc etc
> 
> the list is too long.



No nuclear subs that can launch ballastic missle.


----------



## timetravel

wanglaokan said:


> No nuclear subs that can launch ballastic missle.



no i do not lie.. China is head in that one.. but India would soon have the capability for that with Arihant


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Gijoe said:


> *Russian is stupid to help you Indian so much, give you everything tech to everything even Agni engine booster* now you claim u they are yours design. Italy is so dumb could not design a 40000 tons ship, they can design only Ferrari.



Er........if the bolded part is true, why has USA not raised this?

Technically you mean to say, Russia has supplied MCTR restricted equipment to India, instead of condemning India or Russia, USA has recently approved sale of previous restricted technologies to ISRO.

Are you divluging something here, even the American Govt is not aware? or accusing you Govt of poor decisions.


----------



## Destro

Everyone knows the Agni V is Russian tech.


----------



## Ammyy

Destro said:


> Everyone knows the Agni V is Russian tech.



Which russian missile has just 5K range??


----------



## dray

Destro said:


> Everyone knows the Agni V is Russian tech.



But everyone knows that everything China has are Russian tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vascom

Destro said:


> Everyone knows the Agni V is Russian tech.



There are components like the INS guidance and related components which are russian.But not every single part.


----------



## gslv mk3

vascom said:


> There are components like the INS guidance and related components which are russian.But not every single part.



RLG based INS used in Agni V is Indian developed,as in Agni V & Agni III.
Also that report you posted is plain BS,DRDO has developed alloys & composites used in Indian,missiles on its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vascom

gslv mk3 said:


> RLG based INS used in Agni V is Indian developed,as in Agni V & Agni III.
> Also that report you posted is plain BS,DRDO has developed alloys & composites used in Indian,missiles on its own.



icsin.org/History.aspx

I know very well that DRDO has had several problems in several projects and have seen the delays ,. ICSIN is pretty credible and is a think tank based in Delhi.

Second.Even defence technology analyst Prasun K. Sengupta would heavily disagree with you(google his article Why Is This DRDO Official In Moscow?)

It now seems that the veil of secrecy surrounding on-going R & D projects involving the K-4 SLBM and the Agni-5 ICBM is slowly being lifted in a deliberate and well-calibrated manner by both Russia and India, although significant firewalls&#8212;mandated by Russia&#8212;still remain in place. First, there was the first publicised (and the eighth) test-firing of the K-15 &#8216;Shaurya&#8217; cannistered SLBM from a land-based missile silo on November 12, 2008. This was followed by the launch ceremony of the &#8216;Arihant&#8217; SSBN on July 26, 2009, following which India and Russia on December 22, 2010 signed an agreement to share high-precision Py-code signals obtained from Russia&#8217;s GLONASS constellation of GPS navigation satellites. The latest revelation came on October 4, 2011 in the form of a Ministry of Defence (MoD) press release that not only gave details about the to-be-held 11th Meeting of the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation(IRIGC-MTC) in Moscow on the same day, but also disclosed the names of top officials representing the Indian side which, in addition to Defence Minister Arackaparambil Kurien Antony, included Defence Secretary Shashikant Sharma; Secretary Defence Production Shekhar Aggarwal; Lt Gen M S Buttar; Air Marshal R K Sharma; Vice Admiral N N Kumar; Director-General Acquisition Vivek Rae; Chairman & Managing Director of Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd, Ashok Nayak; and most notably, the DRDO&#8217;s Chief Controller for Missiles & Strategic Systems & ASL Director, Dr Avinash Chander&#8212;the official who is directing and supervising the R & D efforts of the K-4 SLBM and Agni-5 ICBM. 

While the likes of Dr Avinash Chander and his boss, Dr Vijay Kumar Saraswat have over the past five years spoken extensively in public forums about the indigenous R & D efforts initiated by the ASL for the Agni family of ballistic missiles, both of them have never uttered a word about any kind of progress on the K-4 SLBM front&#8212;strongly indicating that the information-denial firewalls mandated by Russia applied not only to the in-country fabrication of the &#8216;Arihant&#8217; SSBN and its two larger follow-on variants (each of which will be a scaled-down version of the Project 667BDR SSBN designed by St Petersburg-based Rubin Central Design Bureau for Marine Engineering, and will carry eight SLBMs), but also to the Russian &#8216;mentoring&#8217; of the K-4 SLBM&#8217;s R & D efforts. That may well explain why, on one hand, Dr Avinash Chander first disclosed to the BUSINESS STANDARD newspaper in October 2009 that the ASL was indeed working on multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles, or MIRV for the Agni-5 (he had said: &#8220;We have made major progress on the MIRVs in the last two years&#8221, while on the other, Dr Saraswat had emphatically stated in March 2010 that the DRDO was NOT developing any kind of MIRV-based warheads for any missile. And neither of them have so far said anything about the K-4 SLBM being armed with MIRV-based warheads. 

------------
But here&#8217;s what can be inferred from various bits of official revelations/disclosures since the late 1990s. Firstly, it was the creation of the BrahMos Aerospace Ltd joint venture in February 1998 between the DRDO and Russia&#8217;s NPO Mashinostroyenia that paved the way for ASL to develop&#8212;with Russia&#8217;s mentoring&#8212;a range of avionics and vectronics required for developing both land-launched ballistic missiles and SLBMs. These include the ring-laser gyro-based inertial navigation system (RLG-INS), along with its miniaturised GLONASS GPS receiver incorporating a 12-channel selective availability anti-spoofing module receiver and using digital RS-422/485 databus interfaces, the inertial measurement unit (IMU) utilising an RS-485 digital databus interface, and the on-board digital computer (which have since been built by the DRDO&#8217;s RCI). For the road-mobile transporter-erector-launchers, RCI has built a lightweight land navigation system called FINGS (for providing position and north-pointing information) that makes use of three fibre-optic gyroscopes (weighing less than 1kg), three micro-machined silicon accelerometers and a microprocessor. The system senses acceleration and rotation about three orthogonal axes and outputs temperature compensated incremental angles and incremental velocities. Russia&#8217;s JSC Concern Granit-Electron continues to supply the BrahMos Block-2 supersonic land-attack cruise missile&#8217;s synthetic aperture radar (SAR), which makes use of scene correlation and navigation (SCAN) algorithm for locating and zeroeing in on the target in top-attack mode. Source codes provided by JSC Concern Granit-Electron to BrahMos Aerospace has enabled the latter to upload SAR imagery (obtained from either overhead reconnaissance satellites like the TecSAR or from EL/M-2060P recce pod) of the target on to the missile&#8217;s fire-control system. Also provided by Russia (via NPO Mashinostroyenia) is the technology for fabricating hermitically sealed cannisters made of maraging steel, which can &#8216;cold-launch&#8217; missiles weighing up to 50-tonnes (like the Agni-5).


----------



## vascom

gslv mk3 said:


> RLG based INS used in Agni V is Indian developed,as in Agni V & Agni III.
> Also that report you posted is plain BS,DRDO has developed alloys & composites used in Indian,missiles on its own.



icsin.org/History.aspx

I know very well that DRDO has had several problems in several projects and have seen the delays ,. ICSIN is pretty credible and is a think tank based in Delhi.

Second.Even defence technology analyst Prasun K. Sengupta would heavily disagree with you(google his article Why Is This DRDO Official In Moscow?)

It now seems that the veil of secrecy surrounding on-going R & D projects involving the K-4 SLBM and the Agni-5 ICBM is slowly being lifted in a deliberate and well-calibrated manner by both Russia and India, although significant firewalls&#8212;mandated by Russia&#8212;still remain in place. First, there was the first publicised (and the eighth) test-firing of the K-15 &#8216;Shaurya&#8217; cannistered SLBM from a land-based missile silo on November 12, 2008. This was followed by the launch ceremony of the &#8216;Arihant&#8217; SSBN on July 26, 2009, following which India and Russia on December 22, 2010 signed an agreement to share high-precision Py-code signals obtained from Russia&#8217;s GLONASS constellation of GPS navigation satellites. The latest revelation came on October 4, 2011 in the form of a Ministry of Defence (MoD) press release that not only gave details about the to-be-held 11th Meeting of the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation(IRIGC-MTC) in Moscow on the same day, but also disclosed the names of top officials representing the Indian side which, in addition to Defence Minister Arackaparambil Kurien Antony, included Defence Secretary Shashikant Sharma; Secretary Defence Production Shekhar Aggarwal; Lt Gen M S Buttar; Air Marshal R K Sharma; Vice Admiral N N Kumar; Director-General Acquisition Vivek Rae; Chairman & Managing Director of Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd, Ashok Nayak; and most notably, the DRDO&#8217;s Chief Controller for Missiles & Strategic Systems & ASL Director, Dr Avinash Chander&#8212;the official who is directing and supervising the R & D efforts of the K-4 SLBM and Agni-5 ICBM. 

While the likes of Dr Avinash Chander and his boss, Dr Vijay Kumar Saraswat have over the past five years spoken extensively in public forums about the indigenous R & D efforts initiated by the ASL for the Agni family of ballistic missiles, both of them have never uttered a word about any kind of progress on the K-4 SLBM front&#8212;strongly indicating that the information-denial firewalls mandated by Russia applied not only to the in-country fabrication of the &#8216;Arihant&#8217; SSBN and its two larger follow-on variants (each of which will be a scaled-down version of the Project 667BDR SSBN designed by St Petersburg-based Rubin Central Design Bureau for Marine Engineering, and will carry eight SLBMs), but also to the Russian &#8216;mentoring&#8217; of the K-4 SLBM&#8217;s R & D efforts. That may well explain why, on one hand, Dr Avinash Chander first disclosed to the BUSINESS STANDARD newspaper in October 2009 that the ASL was indeed working on multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles, or MIRV for the Agni-5 (he had said: &#8220;We have made major progress on the MIRVs in the last two years&#8221, while on the other, Dr Saraswat had emphatically stated in March 2010 that the DRDO was NOT developing any kind of MIRV-based warheads for any missile. And neither of them have so far said anything about the K-4 SLBM being armed with MIRV-based warheads. 

------------
But here&#8217;s what can be inferred from various bits of official revelations/disclosures since the late 1990s. Firstly, it was the creation of the BrahMos Aerospace Ltd joint venture in February 1998 between the DRDO and Russia&#8217;s NPO Mashinostroyenia that paved the way for ASL to develop&#8212;with Russia&#8217;s mentoring&#8212;a range of avionics and vectronics required for developing both land-launched ballistic missiles and SLBMs. These include the ring-laser gyro-based inertial navigation system (RLG-INS), along with its miniaturised GLONASS GPS receiver incorporating a 12-channel selective availability anti-spoofing module receiver and using digital RS-422/485 databus interfaces, the inertial measurement unit (IMU) utilising an RS-485 digital databus interface, and the on-board digital computer (which have since been built by the DRDO&#8217;s RCI). For the road-mobile transporter-erector-launchers, RCI has built a lightweight land navigation system called FINGS (for providing position and north-pointing information) that makes use of three fibre-optic gyroscopes (weighing less than 1kg), three micro-machined silicon accelerometers and a microprocessor. The system senses acceleration and rotation about three orthogonal axes and outputs temperature compensated incremental angles and incremental velocities. Russia&#8217;s JSC Concern Granit-Electron continues to supply the BrahMos Block-2 supersonic land-attack cruise missile&#8217;s synthetic aperture radar (SAR), which makes use of scene correlation and navigation (SCAN) algorithm for locating and zeroeing in on the target in top-attack mode. Source codes provided by JSC Concern Granit-Electron to BrahMos Aerospace has enabled the latter to upload SAR imagery (obtained from either overhead reconnaissance satellites like the TecSAR or from EL/M-2060P recce pod) of the target on to the missile&#8217;s fire-control system. Also provided by Russia (via NPO Mashinostroyenia) is the technology for fabricating hermitically sealed cannisters made of maraging steel, which can &#8216;cold-launch&#8217; missiles weighing up to 50-tonnes (like the Agni-5).


----------



## gslv mk3

@vascom

Prasun K Senugupta is only a blogger

I dont think K15 has anything to do with Russia,can you elaborate your point?

India's access to high precision GLONASS signals is no secret.

DRDO keeps K 4 underwraps,thats not an enough reason to speculate the involvement of Russia.

There is no proof for claim that Arihant is Russian design,though Russians were in project as consultants.If it was,they wouldnt have to make a prototype hull with the reactor,and test it for 7 years,before they decided to arm Arihants N reactor.

Indian RLG based INS debuted only on Agni IV.before that Russian systems were used.

Yes,we were unable to build SARs till now.

Also providing technology for fabrication does not equate to providing the material,which was developed by DRDO itself.


----------



## vascom

gslv mk3 , you are a nobody, compared to Prasun K Sengupta who was /is a defence analyst and writer for FORCE Magazine/Tempur defence magazine defence writer a respectable Indian defence analyst whose articles are quoted by quite a few institutions inc. Richard Fisher for IASC, FAS, usa.He's also been quoted by Indiatoday, livefistdefence etc. He has more understanding and sources than you. 



> No proof Arihant is Russian design,



That is what you think,but most defence magazine disagree considering that reactor was russian design. And there is no proof that Arihant was purely designed by India except official statements. Most defence magazine, indian or foreign agree that there was russian help in design or this project ,especially the nuclear reactor .


----------



## gslv mk3

vascom said:


> gslv mk3 , you are a nobody, compared to Prasun K Sengupta who was /is a defence analyst and writer for FORCE Magazine/Tempur defence magazine defence writer a respectable Indian defence analyst whose articles are quoted by quite a few institutions inc. Richard Fisher for IASC, FAS, usa.He's also been quoted by Indiatoday, livefistdefence etc. He has more understanding and sources than you.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you think,but most defence magazine disagree considering that reactor was russian design. And there is no proof that Arihant was purely designed by India except official statements. Most defence magazine, indian or foreign agree that there was russian help in design or this project ,especially the nuclear reactor .



Oh yes prasun,k senugupta-pls read replies for his article in this thread http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...d-over-drdo-chief-s-claim-missile-shield.html

And even the government,has admitted Russian help,Prime minister had mentioned the Russian help involved.The Russian help was in Reactor safeguards,as it was our first miniaturised reactor for a sub.
As far as I know,the reactor was designed & developed at BARC,where they tested the prtotype reactor for 7 years,after only they armed Arihants Reactor.If it was a Russian design,brought off the shelf it wouldnt have needed such extensive testing,does it?

And you havent replied to many of my points RLG based INS on A5,A4 & A3 are Indian,and also please tell me what K 15 have to do with Russia,when even Russia doesnt have a long legged QBM like that,one.

Also,no one even know what K4 looks like,and you are speculating Russian involvement?As of now India is self sufficent inproulsion,alloys & composites needed for RV & missile body and guidance (RLG based INS.Only thing it lacks is seekers for ICBMs,but we will achieve that in a few years.


----------



## peaceful

comparing our space techs with the rubbish from india? you must be kidding yourself. 

I will give indians 3 more decades to do this:
CHINA SPACECRAFT

multiple manned docking with a space lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Wenchang Space Launch Site General Assembly Building：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

*China launches experimental satellite Shijian-16*
*Xinhua | 2013-10-25 14:14:32
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/820282.shtml#.UmugGLK1tGY













A Long March-4B carrier rocket carrying the Shijian-16 satellite blasts off from the launch pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Oct. 25, 2013. The orbiter Shijian-16, used for conducting spacial environment detection and technological experiments, was launched successfully and went into scheduled orbit on Friday. Photo: Xinhua



China successfully launched its Shijian-16 satellite for space research and experiments Friday, the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center said.

The satellite was boosted by a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:50, according to the center in northwest China.

Shijian-16 is used mainly for conducting space environment exploration and technological experiments. Friday's launch marked the 182nd launch boosted by a Long March rocket.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

We should have our own Satellite launching rockets and satellites too like communication, GEO, SPY and Weather ones...


----------



## shuttler

Some pix on *Chang'e 3 and the Moon Lander:
*


























Credit: China Space News and huanqiu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xuxu1457

29th Oct, China lauched Yaogan-18 from Taiyuan by CZ-2C, 183th lauch of CZ rocket, and the 10th lauch in 2013
http://news.ifeng.com/mil/bigpicture/detail_2013_10/29/30766420_0.shtml#p=2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

China's Deep Space Exploration Roadmap：











Last year's Summary：

http://freebsd48.blog.163.com/blog/static/1272253612012112994231426/

（In Chinese）

Institute No. 510’s *LIPS-200 Ion Propulsion System* is making great strides and according to the above report，will shortly be used as the main propulsion onboard China's first asteroid exploration spacecraft。It is a must-have technology for deep space exploration。

Future DFH3B、4、5 and 7 communications satellites will all use LIPS-200+，as will the TianGong Space Station with 4 such systems onboard in 2020。

The LIPS-200 has gone through 38 years of continuou development and is one of two such systems that China proudly possesses。

Step by step，unlike our neighbour whose space programme is dependent on if the US government opens for biz。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Destro

We will be sending humans to the moon before India put a man into
Space.

Even the Iranians have put a monkey into space which shows even Iran is ahead of India.

Indian space program is dependent on NASA. Even their bloody space program is dependent on others.

How pathetic can they get, seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A recent paper（in PDF）detailing electric propulsion developments and applications in China：

http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=china asteroid exploration LIPS-200&source=newssearch&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http://www.iepc2013.org/get?id=048&ei=7Jt0UrfJMsmPrQeHkYHQBw&usg=AFQjCNHQNj-sXOc0QMfNGa7UckRlspenNg

Abstract: The electric propulsion development in Lanzhou institute of physics (LIP) began in 1974. Since then two types of electric propulsion have been developed by LIP, which includes the ion electric propulsion series of LIPS-80, LIPS-100C, LIPS-200, LIPS-200D, LIPS-300T, LIPS-400M and the Hall electric propulsion series such as LHT-35, LHT-60D, LHT-70, LHT-100, LHT-140D. Thrusters developed are planned to be implemented for the flight tests, for example, of satellite NSSK mission, LEO spacecraft orbital maintaining and NEA mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*City-made lunar rover set for moon*
English.news.cn 2013-11-02 12:52:41

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/sci/2013-11/02/c_132853309.htm

By Yang Jian


BEIJING, Nov. 2 (Xinhuanet) -- A Shanghai-made lunar rover is all set to land on the moon with the Chang’e-3, China’s third lunar probe that is set to be launched next month, local officials said yesterday.

The moon rover has been taken to the Xichang Satellite Launch Center with the Chang’e lunar probe on the Long March III carrier rocket. Inspections and preparatory work are going on to get the launch ready about a month later.

Equipped with four cameras, the six-wheeled rover will be able to climb onto hills and cross over obstacles on the moon surface, said Xiao Jie, a designer for the rover with the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.

Two mechanical legs can dig and take earth samples from the moon. It also has an expandable solar power plate to absorb the sun’s energy during the day and retract at night to cover the equipment to protect it from temperatures of minus 170 degrees Celsius.

“It will move really slowly,” Xiao said. The rover will plan its route only after observing and detecting the surrounding environment, he said.

The rover will patrol the surface for at least three months with the 100-kilogram vehicle being controlled by scientists on Earth, said Ye Peijian, chief commander of the Chang’e-2 and Chang’e-3 missions, calling it as “the most difficult part of the mission.”

A Chinese-made nuclear battery will power the moon rover after it lands on the lunar surface.

The battery, using plutonium-238, will be able to power the vehicle for more than 30 years, according to Ouyang Ziyuan, the project’s chief scientist.

China has launched two lunar probes with Chang’e-1 on October 24, 2007, and Chang’e-2 on October 1, 2010.

The country will launch its fifth lunar probe, the Chang’e-5, in 2017 to bring back samples from the surface of the moon in the final step of the its unmanned lunar project, Ouyang said.

He said there is still no timetable for putting a man on the moon, but China has said it would happen shortly after the completion of the “three-step” unmanned lunar project, according to a white paper on the development of the country’s space industry.

(Source: Shanghai Daily)  

*China's satellite navigation system to start oversea operation next year*
English.news.cn 2013-10-31 13:29:53 


http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/china/2013-10/31/c_132847372.htm

BANGKOK, Oct. 31 (Xinhua) -- China's homegrown Beidou Navigation Satellite System will be put into its first oversea operation in Thailand early next year.


The announcement was made in Bangkok on Wednesday by China's Wuhan Information Technology Outsourcing Service and Research Centre and the Geo-informatics and Space Technology Development Agency (GISTDA) under Thailand's Ministry of Science and Technology.

An agreement with an expected value of 319 million U.S. dollars inked by the two countries in March has established their commitment to cooperation on the construction of Thailand's geospatial system, giving the country access to China's advanced technology, products and services. The two sides have agreed to start building a model satellite station based on Beidou in an industrial estate in Thailand's eastern Chon Buri province next month and nationwide construction will begin early next year, said Liu Junyi, deputy director of the Wuhan Information Technology Outsourcing Service and Research Centre.

It will be the first time that the Beidou lands outside China, said Liu, adding that China will draw experience in its cooperation with Thailand and further explore foreign markets. " The Beidou will be able to provide global service by 2015," he said.

Anond Snidvongs, executive director of GISTDA, said the Thai government will list the construction of a disaster forecasting system based on the Beidou into its overall economic development plan. The Beidou will be used in many sectors such as agricultural disaster warning, transportation, power distribution and environment, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Good News, latest "BeiDou" terminal receiver for PLA soldier.

In the world only three great countries can build the global position system and satellite chain:
1. *U.S's "GPS",* still wildly used in all areas. 
2. *Russia's "GLONASS"* , most satellites served more than 20 years.
3. *China's "BeiDou"*, challenge GPS and work for China needs.

_Next War is the GPS WAR ~!










_
Looks COOL, where can I buy it from 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢 ??? I also wanna one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vostok

20 years? Who told you that? Second-generation satellites Glonass-M, which now form the basis of the orbital group are serving 7 years.
The next generation Glonass-K1, which is now in trial operation will serve 10 years.
At present, GLONASS - the only competitor to GPS. Only GPS and GLONASS have complete constellation, and can navigate anywhere on the planet Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

vostok said:


> 20 years? Who told you that? Second-generation satellites Glonass-M, which now form the basis of the orbital group are serving 7 years.
> The next generation Glonass-K1, which is now in trial operation will serve 10 years.
> At present, GLONASS - the only competitor to GPS. Only GPS and GLONASS have complete constellation, and can navigate anywhere on the planet Earth.


Well i remember the 1-gen GLONASS launched from 1990s, but 2-gen GLONASS-M u r RIGHT !
12x GLONASS-M satellites just serving Seven years.

20x BeiDou satellites list:





Beidou Navigation Satellite System 2012







*China BeiDou global navigation system should be finished by 2020 !*
BeiDou-2 (formerly known as COMPASS) is not an extension to the older BeiDou-1, but rather supersedes it outright. The new system will be a constellation of 35 satellites, which include 5 geostationary orbit satellites for backward compatibility with BeiDou-1, and 30 non-geostationary satellites (27 in medium earth orbit and 3 in inclined geosynchronous orbit),that will offer complete coverage of the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Total Satellites in Constellation 29 SC
Operational 24 SC (Glonass-M)
In Commissioning 0 SC
Flight testing 1 SC (Glonass-K)
In Maintenance 1 SC (Glonass-M)
Spare 3 SC (Glonass-M)
In Decommissioning –





*GLONASS integral availability*
All GLONASS satellites currently residing in work launched since 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

cnleio said:


> Beidou Navigation Satellite System 2012



The entire blue area is the Chinese SDB area. Troublemakers like Japan, Vietnam, and the Philippines should take note.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

With ASATs this is going to be essential:



> Before satellites, getting from A to B without radio signals involved cumbersome inertial systems found only on advanced civilian and military aircraft. Those are still the best backup for GPS, and working with the University of Michigan, DARPA has found a way to reduce the once fridge-sized units to half the width of your fingernail. The chips contain everything needed for precise navigation including an accurate master clock, a three-axis gyroscope and three accelerometers, all contained in three hair-width layers. If it gets out of the lab, it would give soldiers another option in the event of an enemy GPS attack or when they're in a tunnel, and might even guide you to that Macy's restroom if it ever hits civilian form.



Tiny DARPA chip has six-axis inertial guidance for military GPS backup

Hope China is working on something similar.


----------



## President

cnleio said:


> Good News, latest "BeiDou" terminal receiver for PLA soldier.
> 
> In the world only three great countries can build the global position system and satellite chain:
> 1. *U.S's "GPS",* still wildly used in all areas.
> 2. *Russia's "GLONASS"* , most satellites served more than 20 years.
> 3. *China's "BeiDou"*, challenge GPS and work for China needs.
> 
> _Next War is the GPS WAR ~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Looks COOL, where can I buy it from 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢 ??? I also wanna one.


India is getting its own satellite system


----------



## scherz

President said:


> India is getting its own satellite system


This thread is not about India...


----------



## indiatester

Bilal. said:


> With ASATs this is going to be essential:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny DARPA chip has six-axis inertial guidance for military GPS backup
> 
> Hope China is working on something similar.


Looks very interesting. Is there some literature on this?


----------



## President

scherz said:


> This thread is not about India...


 I was responding to the inaccurate statement which says only three countries have the satellite based positioning system...


----------



## cnleio

President said:


> I was responding to the inaccurate statement which says only three countries have the satellite based positioning system...


Not like some country, i only show the existing & workable GPS system and satellites chain.

Now what about u said India GPS system ? How many navigation satellites India launched ? How much areas ur GPS coverage ? Did India equip any ur GPS terminal receiver, or work ?

I refuse to add any "Will" / "Be going to" / "Should" / "In the future" as a successful project, we only watch the truth & pics . List of India navigation satellite, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## President

cnleio said:


> Not like some country, i only show the existing & workable GPS system and satellites chain.
> 
> Now what about u said India GPS system ? How many navigation satellites India launched ? How much areas ur GPS coverage ? Did India equip any ur GPS terminal receiver, or work ?
> 
> I refuse to add any "Will" / "Be going to" / "Should" / "In the future" as a successful project, we only watch the truth & pics . List of India navigation satellite, please.


*Development*
As part of the project, ISRO opened a new satellite navigation center within the campus of ISRO Deep Space Network (DSN) at Byalalu near Bangalore in Karnataka on 28 May 2013.[2] A network of 21 ranging stations located across the country will provide data for the orbit determination of the satellites and monitoring of the navigation signal.

A goal of complete Indian control has been stated, with the space segment, ground segment and user receivers all being built in India. Its location in low latitudes facilitates a coverage with low-inclination satellites. Three satellites will be in geostationary orbit over the Indian Ocean. Missile targeting could be an important military application for the constellation.[3]

The total cost of the project is expected to be 

1420 crore (US$217 million)), with the cost of the ground segment being




300 crore (US$46 million) and each satellites costing



125 crore (US$19 million).[4][5]

*Time-frame*
In April 2010, it was reported that India plans to start launching satellites by the end of 2011, at a rate of one satellite every six months. This would have made the IRNSS functional by 2015.[6] India also launched 3 new satellites into space to supplement this.[7]

IRNSS-1A, the first of the seven satellites of the IRNSS constellation, was built at ISRO Satellite Centre, Bangalore, costing 

125 crore (US$19 million).[4][5][8][9] It has a lift-off mass of 1380 kg, and carries a navigation payload and a C-band ranging transponder, which operates in L5 band (1176.45 MHz) and S band (2492.028 MHz).[10] An optimised I-1K bus structure with a power handling capability of around 1600 watts is used and is designed for a ten-year mission.[11][12] The satellite was launched on-board PSLV-C22 on 1 July 2013 from the Satish Dhawan Space Centre at Sriharikota, while the full constellation is planned to be placed in orbit by 2015.[9][13][14]

*Description*
The proposed system would consist of a constellation of seven satellites and a support ground segment. Three of the satellites in the constellation will be located in geostationary orbit at 32.5° East, 83° East, and 131.5° East longitude. Two of the GSOs will cross the equator at 55° East and two at 111.75° East.[15][_dead link_] Such an arrangement would mean all seven satellites would have continuous radio visibility with Indian control stations. The satellite payloads would consist of atomic clocks and electronic equipment to generate the navigation signals.

IRNSS signals will consist of a Special Positioning Service and a Precision Service. Both will be carried on L5 (1176.45 MHz) and S band (2492.08 MHz). The SPS signal will be modulated by a 1 MHz BPSK signal. The Precision Service will use BOC(5,2). The navigation signals themselves would be transmitted in the S-band frequency (2–4 GHz) and broadcast through a phased array antenna to maintain required coverage and signal strength. The satellites would weigh approximately 1,330 kg and their solar panels generate 1,400 watts. The system is intended to provide an absolute position accuracy of better than 10 meters throughout Indian landmass and better than 20 meters in the Indian Ocean as well as a region extending approximately 1,500 km around India.[16]

The ground segment of IRNSS constellation would consist of a Master Control Center (MCC), ground stations to track and estimate the satellites' orbits and ensure the integrity of the network (IRIM), and additional ground stations to monitor the health of the satellites with the capability of issuing radio commands to the satellites (TT&C stations). The MCC would estimate and predict the position of all IRNSS satellites, calculate integrity, makes necessary ionospheric and clock corrections and run the navigation software. In pursuit of a highly independent system, an Indian standard time infrastructure would also be established.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

President said:


> *Development*
> As part of the project, ISRO opened a new satellite navigation center within the campus of ISRO Deep Space Network (DSN) at Byalalu near Bangalore in Karnataka on 28 May 2013.[2] A network of 21 ranging stations located across the country will provide data for the orbit determination of the satellites and monitoring of the navigation signal.
> 
> A goal of complete Indian control has been stated, with the space segment, ground segment and user receivers all being built in India. Its location in low latitudes facilitates a coverage with low-inclination satellites. Three satellites will be in geostationary orbit over the Indian Ocean. Missile targeting could be an important military application for the constellation.[3]
> 
> The total cost of the project is expected to be
> 
> 1420 crore (US$217 million)), with the cost of the ground segment being
> 
> 
> 
> 300 crore (US$46 million) and each satellites costing
> 
> 
> 
> 125 crore (US$19 million).[4][5]
> 
> *Time-frame*
> In April 2010, it was reported that India plans to start launching satellites by the end of 2011, at a rate of one satellite every six months. This would have made the IRNSS functional by 2015.[6] India also launched 3 new satellites into space to supplement this.[7]
> 
> IRNSS-1A, the first of the seven satellites of the IRNSS constellation, was built at ISRO Satellite Centre, Bangalore, costing
> 
> 125 crore (US$19 million).[4][5][8][9] It has a lift-off mass of 1380 kg, and carries a navigation payload and a C-band ranging transponder, which operates in L5 band (1176.45 MHz) and S band (2492.028 MHz).[10] An optimised I-1K bus structure with a power handling capability of around 1600 watts is used and is designed for a ten-year mission.[11][12] The satellite was launched on-board PSLV-C22 on 1 July 2013 from the Satish Dhawan Space Centre at Sriharikota, while the full constellation is planned to be placed in orbit by 2015.[9][13][14]
> 
> *Description*
> The proposed system would consist of a constellation of seven satellites and a support ground segment. Three of the satellites in the constellation will be located in geostationary orbit at 32.5° East, 83° East, and 131.5° East longitude. Two of the GSOs will cross the equator at 55° East and two at 111.75° East.[15][_dead link_] Such an arrangement would mean all seven satellites would have continuous radio visibility with Indian control stations. The satellite payloads would consist of atomic clocks and electronic equipment to generate the navigation signals.
> 
> IRNSS signals will consist of a Special Positioning Service and a Precision Service. Both will be carried on L5 (1176.45 MHz) and S band (2492.08 MHz). The SPS signal will be modulated by a 1 MHz BPSK signal. The Precision Service will use BOC(5,2). The navigation signals themselves would be transmitted in the S-band frequency (2–4 GHz) and broadcast through a phased array antenna to maintain required coverage and signal strength. The satellites would weigh approximately 1,330 kg and their solar panels generate 1,400 watts. The system is intended to provide an absolute position accuracy of better than 10 meters throughout Indian landmass and better than 20 meters in the Indian Ocean as well as a region extending approximately 1,500 km around India.[16]
> 
> The ground segment of IRNSS constellation would consist of a Master Control Center (MCC), ground stations to track and estimate the satellites' orbits and ensure the integrity of the network (IRIM), and additional ground stations to monitor the health of the satellites with the capability of issuing radio commands to the satellites (TT&C stations). The MCC would estimate and predict the position of all IRNSS satellites, calculate integrity, makes necessary ionospheric and clock corrections and run the navigation software. In pursuit of a highly independent system, an Indian standard time infrastructure would also be established.



The above account was about the development, the goal and the time frame on what it should or could do if it all falls into place accordingly. But what cnleio wanted to know was, as of now, does India have a working GPS, BeiDou or GLONASS equivalent? one that actually works and is in use?


----------



## LTE-TDD

Indian is the best planner in this world, but never execution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

President said:


> I was responding to the inaccurate statement which says only three countries have the satellite based positioning system...


indian one is not ready yet. so how is he wrong then?


----------



## President

hinduguy said:


> indian one is not ready yet. so how is he wrong then?


it says only three countries *CAN* build...read it properly!!


----------



## cnleio

President said:


> it says only three countries *CAN* build...read it properly!!


What do u build ? An future system & a unwork GPS can called "BUILD" ? Well after India truely complete ur job and ur GPS system work and properly send back position signal, then add India but not NOW.

A India satellite =/= Navigation satellites chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA's 1-gen "BeiDou" terminal receiver for PLA soldier (the pics in 1st post is 2-gen)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldiers using 1-gen "BeiDou" terminal receiver

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Obambam said:


> The above account was about the development, the goal and the time frame on what it should or could do if it all falls into place accordingly. But what cnleio wanted to know was, as of now, does India have a working GPS, BeiDou or GLONASS equivalent? one that actually works and is in use?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China "BeiDou" terminal receiver for vehicles





































GPS+"BeiDou"


----------



## cnleio

*China "BeiDou" is COMING ! 



*


----------



## President

wolfschanzze said:


>


Good feedback by the chinese commentator!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*China "BeiDou" is COMING ! 
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

President said:


> Good feedback by the chinese commentator!!


U need this, ZTE's "BeiDou" GPS Cellphone !










And China "BeiDou" GPS watch !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Soon all these so-called high tech stuffs will be going for the price of Chinese cabbages。。。

The days the West can reply on their monopoly of high-tech to earn a decent life are numbered。

Nature red in teeth and claws。bla bla。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

cnleio said:


> U need this, ZTE's "BeiDou" GPS Cellphone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And China "BeiDou" GPS watch !



How much for this watch...??? I think GCC along with Pakistan should work on their own launching platforms along with GPS satellites that will have multifunctional usage like as GPS and Communication too..


----------



## rott

President said:


> it says only three countries *CAN* build...read it properly!!



"Can" build is when you build it in actuality. Placing it on a drawing board and claiming it as "CAN" built is not credible. North Korea "CAN" build too, but can they put that in reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

At the moment, the world has two global positioning systems - GPS and GLONASS, and two regional - the Chinese Beidou and the European Galileo.
Japan, India, Brazil and other countries can plan to create a satellite constellation that will only cover their territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

wolfschanzze said:


>



It is great to see India is picking up on the pace and is putting up their own regional satellite systems. There are definitely rooms for co-operation between China and India, perhaps with the Russians too.

I won't go as far as saying India is incapable, no one is incapable if they try hard to succeed in something, you may fall or trip over, but you must not give up. That's the mentality needed to become successful.

All it takes for India to be formally listed alongside the US, Russia and China is to have a fully operable system with a wide range of peripherals to take advantage of all those satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

LTE-TDD said:


> Indian is the best *planner* in this world, but never execution



Have you misspelled *bragger*?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

Nishan_101 said:


> How much for this watch...??? I think GCC along with Pakistan should work on their own launching platforms along with GPS satellites that will have multifunctional usage like as GPS and Communication too..


The price is a bit costly for that gps watch, last time i checked on taobao.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## President

rott said:


> "Can" build is when you build it in actuality. Placing it on a drawing board and claiming it as "CAN" built is not credible. North Korea "CAN" build too, but can they put that in reality?


 for your information, one out of 7 satellite is already in orbit!!


----------



## Beast

President said:


> for your information, one out of 7 satellite is already in orbit!!



So? It still can work like Beidou? It still can coordinate and gives precise location of any system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## President

Beast said:


> So? It still can work like Beidou? It still can coordinate and gives precise location of any system?


you guys are self obssessed illiterates!!


----------



## Beast

[


vostok said:


> 20 years? Who told you that? Second-generation satellites Glonass-M, which now form the basis of the orbital group are serving 7 years.
> The next generation Glonass-K1, which is now in trial operation will serve 10 years.
> At present, GLONASS - the only competitor to GPS. Only GPS and GLONASS have complete constellation, and can navigate anywhere on the planet Earth.



I thought the Russian rocket failed when the 3 GLONASS it suppose to carry to space, explode? 


President said:


> you guys are self obssessed illiterates!!



Bragger!! Indian has no working GPS system. Stop your BS.


----------



## vostok

Beast said:


> I thought the Russian rocket failed when the 3 GLONASS it suppose to carry to space, explode?


It's nothing. First, there are already 3 reserves GLONASS satellite at orbit. Second, there were two more launches in September and October, from the military's Plesetsk cosmodrom - though I do not know how much they brought satellites.


----------



## cnleio

Nishan_101 said:


> How much for this watch...??? I think GCC along with Pakistan should work on their own launching platforms along with GPS satellites that will have multifunctional usage like as GPS and Communication too..


I personally not recommend that BeiDou GPS watch, coz the cost is expensive for a watch.
Now the price is ￥3000 for BeiDou GPS watch, more like commercial exploitation.





If u like hi-tech watch and need GPS, i personally suggest China Android watch.
COOL! Duel-core, Android 4.3 OS, 1.54' LG touch screen, support mp3/mp4/avi/internet/email/GPS/timer/camera/text message/connect with ur smart phone by bluetooth. *It's just a tiny Android system wear on ur hands* !
The price just ￥500-￥1000 for a Android watch 






*China Android watch:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China Android watch:
*







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China Android watch: 
*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

@cnleio Are the watches in the second group more expensive than the first? I just felt the first batch which you posted seems a bit crudely made.


----------



## cnleio

rott said:


> @cnleio Are the watches in the second group more expensive than the first? I just felt the first batch which you posted seems a bit crudely made.


￥500 vs ￥300 , it's a cheaper Android watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

President said:


> for your information, one out of 7 satellite is already in orbit!!


I am sorry. You probably misunderstood me. When I said build, I did mean build a complete GPS system and a functional one. 
If I tell you to build a car, you don't just place four wheels, slap a steering and then tell me you've got a car built. That's not how things work in this world.


----------



## President

rott said:


> I am sorry. You probably misunderstood me. When I said build, I did mean build a complete GPS system and a functional one.
> If I tell you to build a car, you don't just place four wheels, slap a steering and then tell me you've got a car built. That's not how things work in this world.


 I can understand that..but since you are adamant on calling only 3 great countries can build and run GPS , my point was in the direction that India is building one, if it would have built the complete system then I would have iterated that, anyways there are lot of countries which have done things for betterment of their society or the world but being pompus and bragger and boastful -only one country men seems to be do that in a very good way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

President said:


> I can understand that..but since you are adamant on calling only 3 great countries can build and run GPS , my point was in the direction that India is building one, if it would have built the complete system then I would have iterated that, anyways there are lot of countries which have done things for betterment of their society or the world but being pompus and bragger and boastful -only one country men seems to be do that in a very good way!



Yes, Indian is that country. Your country PM boast about matching or surpassing Shanghai in 2009. But never archieved. They are simply too many things India like to dream talk but never get there. Then they will think getting a head start is equal to attaining the complete success.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

Android watch looks cool. Instead of putting a phone in your pocket, you just simply wear a watch.


----------



## Nishan_101

I would wish that these watches would be made in Pakistan by PEL and Dawlance along with LEDs and Mobile phones too.


----------



## dreamer53320

Beidou will start going into commercial devices such as cell phone starting 2014 (read it a few weeks ago on Xinhua)



cnleio said:


> Good News, latest "BeiDou" terminal receiver for PLA soldier.
> 
> In the world only three great countries can build the global position system and satellite chain:
> 1. *U.S's "GPS",* still wildly used in all areas.
> 2. *Russia's "GLONASS"* , most satellites served more than 20 years.
> 3. *China's "BeiDou"*, challenge GPS and work for China needs.
> 
> _Next War is the GPS WAR ~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Looks COOL, where can I buy it from 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢 ??? I also wanna one.


----------



## cnleio

BeiDou' GPS model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

One thing BeiDou is better than GPS, BeiDou's terminal can send textmessage (like cellphone's textmessage)

BeiDou's textmessage can help front soldiers call for the artillery & air support, to attack enemy's position.










BeiDou's textmessage






















Write textmessage on BeiDou terminal, sent by BeiDou navigation satellites


----------



## cirr

*China Launches Remote-sensing Satellite*

2013-11-20 13:48:32 

Xinhua Web Editor: Yangyang

China on Wednesday sent a remote-sensing satellite into scheduled orbit, according to the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

The Yaogan XIX satellite was launched at 11:31 a.m. on the back of a Long March 4C carrier rocket from the launch center in north China's Shanxi Province, according to a press release from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

The satellite will be used to conduct scientific experiments, carry out land surveys, monitor crop yields and aid in preventing and reducing natural disasters, the center said.

The launch marked the 184th mission for the nation's Long March rocket family.

China Launches Remote-sensing Satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Long March 2D launches Shiyan Weixing-5*

November 24, 2013 by Rui C. Barbosa 






The Chinese were back in action again on Monday, launching the Shiyan Weixing-5 (SW-5) satellite via their Long March 2D rocket. Launch occurred at 02:12 UTC from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.

*Chinese Launch:*

As previous launches from China, little information was released about this mission.

SW-5 uses the CAST-100 satellite platform and is possibly related to the medium size rapid surveying earth observation satellite platform that can house optical, SAR and other payloads for rapid target acquisition.

This was featured in one news article early in 2013 while mechanical tests were being performed on SW-5.。。。。。。。。。。。。。

Chinese Long March 2D launches Shiyan Weixing-5 | NASASpaceFlight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

cirr said:


> *Chinese Long March 2D launches Shiyan Weixing-5*
> 
> November 24, 2013 by Rui C. Barbosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese were back in action again on Monday, launching the Shiyan Weixing-5 (SW-5) satellite via their Long March 2D rocket. Launch occurred at 02:12 UTC from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> *Chinese Launch:*
> 
> As previous launches from China, little information was released about this mission.
> 
> SW-5 uses the CAST-100 satellite platform and is possibly related to the medium size rapid surveying earth observation satellite platform that can house optical, SAR and other payloads for rapid target acquisition.
> 
> This was featured in one news article early in 2013 while mechanical tests were being performed on SW-5.。。。。。。。。。。。。。
> 
> Chinese Long March 2D launches Shiyan Weixing-5 | NASASpaceFlight.com


This launch was the 186th Chinese successful orbital launch and the 185th launch of a Long March launch vehicle, also becoming the 63rd orbital launch from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, the seventh orbital launch from Jiuquan this year and the 12th Chinese orbital launch in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Chang'e 3 will be launched from XiChang at 1:30 AM on Dec 2nd 2013.

嫦娥三号将于12月2日1时30分发射-搜狐新闻

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

sweetgrape said:


> Chang'e 3 will be launched from XiChang at 1:30 AM on Dec 2nd 2013.
> 
> 嫦娥三号将于12月2日1时30分发射-搜狐新闻



From live TV, the lift-off went well according to plan. Chang'e 3 has successfully released its solar panels. Landing to be conducted in 2 weeks

Meanwhile the endurance of Chang'e 2 is just amazing. She has broken all our records in navigatiing distance. Apart from the orbiting satellites, China is monitoring/controlling *Tiangong-1, Chang'e 2 and 3 *in space now. Just to keep our guys busy!


 
*China's Chang'e-2 lunar probe travels 60 mln km*
China's Chang'e-2 lunar probe travels 60 mln km - Xinhua | English.news.cn

English.news.cn 2013-11-26 11:38:5



*BEIJING*, Nov. 26 (Xinhua) -- Lunar probe Chang'e-2 is more than 60 million kilometers away from Earth and has become China's first man-made asteroid, a spokesperson said Tuesday.


*Still in good condition, Chang'e-2 is heading for deep space and is expected to travel as far as 300 million km from Earth,* the longest voyage of any Chinese spacecraft, Wu Zhijian of the State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) told reporters at a press conference.

*In comparison, the shortest distance between Earth and the Mars is about 55 million km, and the longest 400 million km. NASA confirmed in September that Voyager-1, launched in 1977, had left the solar system and was over 18.7 billion km away from Earth.*

Launched on Oct. 1, 2010, Chang'e-2 was designed for half a year of service but has kept working for over three years. The probe verified some crucial technologies for Chang'e-3 and reconnoitered the landing area. It also made the world's first lunar holographic image with a resolution of 7 meters, Wu said.

Chang'e-2 and Chang'e-3 are part of the second stage of China's three-stage lunar mission: orbiting, landing, and return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

The Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying China's Chang'e-3 lunar probe blasts off from the launch pad at Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 2, 2013. It will be the first time for China to send a spacecraft to soft land on the surface of an extraterrestrial body, where it will conduct surveys on the moon. (Xinhua/Li Gang)
Credit：globaltimes, Chinamil, Chinadaily，Xinhua and people.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tomluter

CE-3 Probe launched form the CZ3 rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## halupridol

any Chinese guy frm yunan region.....can u plz give some info about* mong mao*???


----------



## shuttler

*图表：火箭起飞新华社记者崔莹编制
Xinhua News Agency reporters Cui Ying production 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Credits: gwn.cn and Xinhuanet*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*China LUT To Take Advantage Of Moon As Ideal Venue For Astronomy*
*China | Lunar Enterprise Daily





*
*LUT – Lunar Ultraviolet Telescope **To Land On Moon Mid Dec Aboard Chang’e-3; Scientific Goals Include Continuous Monitoring Of Variable Stars & Galaxies, Low Galactic Latitude Sky Survey; Instrument Will Observe During Lunar Daytime; Flat Mirror With Gimbal Mount Provides Over 1200 Square Degrees Of Visible Sky For 150mm-Diameter Aperture Telescope; Stable Platform, Tenuous Atmosphere Of Moon Ideal For Long-Duration Low-Frequency Observations; Pictured: LUT Lead Scientist Jianyan Wei*

Image Credit: phys.scichina.com, ILOA, CNSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Chang'e-3 trims its orbit*
English.news.cn 2013-12-02 19:34:0

Chang'e-3 trims its orbit - Xinhua | English.news.cn

*BEIJING, Dec. 2 (Xinhua)* -- Chang'e-3, China's first planned soft moon landing, finished the first orbital trimming at 3:50 p.m. in its trajectory along the earth-moon transfer orbit, the Beijing Aerospace Control Center (BACC) said.


Chang'e-3 mission with moon rover "Yutu" (Jade Rabbit) was successfully launched early on Monday morning from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

It will travel for around 112 hours along the earth-moon transfer orbit, while scientists adjust its orbit depending on the circumstances.

The probe is estimated to reach the 100-km high circular lunar orbit sometime on Friday.

The BACC said as of 4:00 p.m. Beijing Time on Monday, Chang'e-3 has been flying for about 14 hours and is now about 138,000 km away from Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Enemy

*PLA dreams of turning moon into Death Star, says expert*

The Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying China's Chang'e-3 lunar probe blasts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province, Dec. 2. (Photo/Xinhua)

Experts in China are discussing the possibility of the People's Liberation Army to establish a missile base on the moon following the successful launch of the Long March-3B rocket carrying the Chang'e-3 lunar rover on Dec. 1, according to the Beijing Times.

An expert from the China National Space Administration's Lunar Exploration Programme Center told the paper that China plans to send its first astronaut to the moon by 2030. By 2050, the moon could become a base from which to send the country's manned spacecraft to explore deep space, the source said.

He added that the moon is the Earth's only natural satellite, and it can be transformed into a deadly weapon. Like the Death Star in Star Wars, the moon could hypothetically be used as a military battle station and ballistic missiles could be launched against any military target on Earth.

Various weapons testing sites could also be established on the moon, the source said. China is currently the only nation with a lunar exploration program and the Chang'e-3 is only the beginning of a more ambitious program, the source added.

PLA dreams of turning moon into Death Star, says expert｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com

I don't know how feasible launching missiles from the surface of Moon to the surface of Earth would be, however, a HAARP like facility can be built there and have absolute command over Earth's weather patterns.


----------



## grandmaster

Enemy said:


> *PLA dreams of turning moon into Death Star, says expert*
> 
> The Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying China's Chang'e-3 lunar probe blasts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province, Dec. 2. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> Experts in China are discussing the possibility of the People's Liberation Army to establish a missile base on the moon following the successful launch of the Long March-3B rocket carrying the Chang'e-3 lunar rover on Dec. 1, according to the Beijing Times.
> 
> An expert from the China National Space Administration's Lunar Exploration Programme Center told the paper that China plans to send its first astronaut to the moon by 2030. By 2050, the moon could become a base from which to send the country's manned spacecraft to explore deep space, the source said.
> 
> He added that the moon is the Earth's only natural satellite, and it can be transformed into a deadly weapon. Like the Death Star in Star Wars, the moon could hypothetically be used as a military battle station and ballistic missiles could be launched against any military target on Earth.
> 
> Various weapons testing sites could also be established on the moon, the source said. China is currently the only nation with a lunar exploration program and the Chang'e-3 is only the beginning of a more ambitious program, the source added.
> 
> PLA dreams of turning moon into Death Star, says expert｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com
> 
> I don't know how feasible launching missiles from the surface of Moon to the surface of Earth would be, however, a HAARP like facility can be built there and have absolute command over Earth's weather patterns.


see how faked it is? "An expert" is who? everyone can write thousand of articles like this without evidence! you see this kind of article very often on western media 
the author 's purpose is to write article to mislead readers to have hostility toward china's space program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The Moon still has a lot of secret to explore, so our primary focus will still be on the Moon instead of Mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Moon still has a lot of secret to explore, so our primary focus will still be on the Moon instead of Mars.


CZ-9 is a monster... China shall have made this rocket long ago. Thanks to the timid ex President Hu. China space program is backward at least by 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> CZ-9 is a monster... China shall have made this rocket long ago. Thanks to the timid ex President Hu. China space program is backward at least by 10 years.



CZ-9 weighs about 4000 tons, which is 1000 tons more than Saturn V.

So its LEO payload should be expected to be no less than 160 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aegis DDG

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> CZ-9 weighs about 4000 tons, which is 1000 tons more than Saturn V.
> 
> So its LEO payload should be expected to be no less than 160 tons.


If China succeeds in launching this Rocket, then it will be the heaviest and fastest object hurled to space by man.


----------



## Superboy

Chang'e 3 has entered lunar orbit. 

Chang'e 3 has arrived in lunar orbit | The Planetary Society

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enemy

Chang´e-3 probe enters lunar orbit CCTV News - CNTV English

China’s moon probe entered its lunar orbit just hours ago *after rocket scientists decided it did not need to perform a third trimming of its trajectory*.

Does it mean, it may go through the final stage of landing on the surface before the scheduled landing?


----------



## shuttler

*China's Jade Rabbit Moon rover is on its way*
*By Brian Dodson*

*December 3, 2013*

*

*
*China's Yu Tu (Jade Rabbit) venturing forth on the lunar surface (Image: Xingua)*

*China's lunar probe Chang'e-3 was placed into an Earth-Moon transfer orbit on Monday by a Long March 3B launch vehicle from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. It has on board a lunar landing module, containing the Yu Tu (Jade Rabbit) lunar rover. If all continues to go well, on December 14 Chang'e-3 will land in Sinus Iridum on the Moon's northern hemisphere. It will be the first spacecraft to make a soft landing on the Moon in 37 years.
Chang’e-3 mission incorporates two major components, a Lander and a Rover named Yu Tu, or Jade Rabbit, named after the companion of the Moon goddess Chang'e in Chinese mythology. The Lander is 0.83 m (33 in) high, the octagonal body is about 3.8 m (12.5 ft) across, and the four extendable landing legs span 4.76 m (15.6 ft). Fully fueled and carrying the Rover, the Lander has a mass of about 3,780 kg (8,300 lb), about 2,600 kg (5,700 lb) of which is fuel for the lunar descent and landing.*
*The three-stage Chang Zheng 3B (Long March 3B) launch vehicle used to send the Chang'e-3 probe to the Moon is roughly a functional equivalent of the SpaceX Falcon 9.*

*

*
*The three-stage Chang Zheng 3B (Long March 3B) launch vehicle (Image: China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology)*

*The Long March 3B is about 55 m (180 ft) in length, has a diameter of 3.35 m (11 ft), and weighs about 426 metric tons at liftoff. The first two stages and the booster rockets use a N2O4/UDMH (Nitrogen Tetroxide/Unsymmetrical DiMethylHydrazine) oxidizer/fuel combination, while the third stage has a cryogenic hydrogen/oxygen rocket engine. The 3B can lift 12 metric tons into low Earth orbit, 5.1 metric tons into a geostationary orbit, and 3.3 metric tons into an independent orbit around the Sun.*

*The third stage provides two crucial burns; the first occurs just after separation from the second stage. The purpose of this burn is to inject the third stage and the Chang'e-3 probe into a parking orbit. The rocket follows this parking orbit while the proper orientation is achieved for insertion into the translunar orbit.*

*

*
*Orbital maneuvers on the way to the Moon landing (Image: Beijing Institute of Spacecraft System Engineering via Xingua)*
*A second burn of the third stage engines then pushed the Chang'e-3 into a highly elliptical translunar orbit. Taking the Chang'e-3 to an apogee of 368,000 kilometers, this maneuver was completed about 19 minutes after takeoff. Deployment of Chang'e-3's landing legs and two power-generating solar arrays also was carried out without a hitch. Now the probe will slumber for a few days, until it burns its own engines to enter lunar orbit on December 6.*

*Then will come the tricky bit, landing safely without any input from controllers on Earth. This requires a combination of inertial guidance, extremely precise range and velocity measurements, image recognition, and a pretty fast computer – not to mention a certain amount of luck.*

*

*
*Landing sequence for Chang'e-3 (Image: Beijing Institute of Spacecraft System Engineering via Xingua)*
*Chang'e-3 will pass through several distinct stages during the landing procedure. Initially in a circular 100 x 100 km (63 x 63 mi) orbit, it will lower itself into an orbit whose closest approach to the lunar surface is 15 km (9.3 mi). The next step is to break out of that orbit, beginning the landing approach.*

*As the probe approaches the landing site, it begins to examine the area to look for unexpected hazards. Once over a good tract of land, Chang'e-3 will hover on its rockets, and do a thorough examination of the landing site. It will then avoid any hazards while slowly lowering itself toward the ground. The rockets will cut out when the craft is 4 meters (13 ft) above the soil, allowing it to free-fall until impact with the ground is absorbed by the landing legs. This may sound like harsh treatment, but in a fall of 4 meters under lunar gravity, the impact velocity is only 3.6 m/s, or about 8 mph.*

*

*
*The Yu Tu lunar rover being offloaded from the Chang'e-3 lander (Image: Beijing Institute of Spacecraft System Engineering via Xingua)*

*Once landed, the Chang'e-3 lander will carry out some housekeeping tasks and then unload the Yu Tu rover. The lander uses a combination of solar panels and a radioactive thermoelectric generator to supply its power needs, both for operating electricity and for heating during the two week lunar nights. The rover uses only solar panels and batteries to operate during the days, and to store maintenance power for the nights.*

*Each wheel of the six-wheeled rover is powered by an independent brushless DC motor. When combined with a rocker-bogie suspension system similar to that used by the Mars rovers, the Yu Tu can travel at an amazing one-eighth of a mile per hour, climb 20 degree slopes, and roll over obstacles 20 cm (8 in) in size. The rover is steered by a control system that integrates local hazard analysis with teleoperation by controllers on Earth.*

*

*
*Artist's model of the Chang'e-3 lunar lander on the Moon's surface (Image: Xingua)*

*The lander comes equipped with a sophisticated assortment of scientific instrumentation. One is the Lunar Ultraviolet Telescope, or LUT. It is designed to act as a long-term astronomical observatory, the first ever placed on the Moon's surface. The vacuum environment and slow rotation of the lunar environment make an ideal location for near-UV observations that cannot be carried out from beneath the Earth's obscuring atmosphere. The LUT is a 15 cm (6 in) aperture Ritchey-Chretian telescope equipped by a CCD image sensor sensitive to light having wavelengths between 245 and 340 nanometers.*

*Another optical instrument is the Extreme Ultraviolet Camera intended to monitor the Earth's plasmasphere, which is a magnetically active region within the magnetosphere but above the ionosphere. It works by viewing light with a wavelength of 30.5 nm which is scattered from helium ions in the plasmasphere. The lander is also hosting several other cameras and a lunar soil probe.*

*

*
*The Yu Tu (Jade Rabbit) lunar rover (Image: Xingua)
*

*Jade Rabbit is arguably fitted out with more sophisticated scientific equipment than any previous rover. Most notable is a powerful ground-penetrating radar capable of penetrating up to 30 meters (100 ft) of lunar soil or about 100 m (330 ft) of lunar crustal material, and analyzing the underlying structure.*

*The rover is also equipped with an Alpha Particle X-ray Spectrometer (APXS) installed with a sensor head on a robotic arm. The electronics inside remain protected within the rover. APXS, which comes equipped with a 30 millicurie radioactive alpha source, can use particle-induced X-ray emission and X-ray fluorescence to determine the abundance of elements within rock and soil samples, and can also find hidden materials, such as water of crystallization, which is otherwise difficult to detect remotely.*

*An imaging spectrometer that operates in the visible and near-infrared can quickly obtain data that can guide an initial guess for the identity of a mineral found during a lunar survey. The design that made its way onto the Yu Tu rover is particularly sophisticated, using an acoustic-optic tunable filter to control the imaging wavelengths. Again, there are additional stereo imaging and other special-purpose cameras.*

*

*
*X marks the spot? Conjectured landing site for Chang'e-3 within Sinus Iridum (Image: NASA)
*

*The landing site for Chang'e-3 is in the general area of Sinus Iridum, the remains of a large impact crater which was subsequently flooded with basaltic lava. A precise location has not yet been announced, but speculation centers in the vicinity of crater Laplace A, a small crater that is nearly on the transition region between the lava floods and the more common crustal formations. An exciting prospect – we are likely to learn something new about the Moon in the next few weeks!*

*Source: NASA Spaceflight.com*

*Credit: China's Jade Rabbit Moon rover is on its way*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Chang'e 3 Lunar Mission - whole process*
*Video 3-D animation:*

*link: 3D动画模拟嫦娥三号发射全程—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Enemy said:


> Chang´e-3 probe enters lunar orbit CCTV News - CNTV English
> 
> China’s moon probe entered its lunar orbit just hours ago *after rocket scientists decided it did not need to perform a third trimming of its trajectory*.
> 
> Does it mean, it may go through the final stage of landing on the surface before the scheduled landing?


The timing of the landing is determined by position of the lunar orbit. Optimally to land on the dawn of a lunar-day. Such that to give Yutu the lunar rover the longest continuous period to work in daylight(lunar daylight lasted about 14 earth-day). Before going into hibernation to endure the lunar night(also about 14 earth-day).

Also the current plane of the lunar orbit of CE-3 do not fly above/over the intended landing site. CE-3 has to wait for the rotation of the moon such that the landing site is under the plane of orbit.

Therefore the answer is no, the landing has to go by the schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enemy

JSCh said:


> The timing of the landing is determined by position of the lunar orbit. Optimally to land on the dawn of a lunar-day. Such that to give Yutu the lunar rover the longest continuous period to work in daylight(lunar daylight lasted about 14 earth-day). Before going into hibernation to endure the lunar night(also about 14 earth-day).
> 
> Also the current plane of the lunar orbit of CE-3 do not fly above/over the intended landing site. CE-3 has to wait for the rotation of the moon such that the landing site is under the plane of orbit.
> 
> Therefore the answer is no, the landing has to go by the schedule.



Thank you. 

So far as I know, such missions are pre programmed, as I listened to a CNTV commentator during the launch. Can the operators upload further commands if they follow any contingency plan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Yes, they can upload command. 

There is a time lapse of about 2 sec. for communications between Earth and Moon. That would hinder time-critical process which require real time response. Because of that the soft landing are autonomous. i.e. the lander processor would make real time decision without Earth response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enemy

JSCh said:


> Yes, they can upload command.
> 
> There is a time lapse of about 2 sec. for communications between Earth and Moon. That would hinder time-critical process which require real time response. Because of that the soft landing are autonomous. i.e. the lander processor would make real time decision without Earth response.



Then contingency plans must be pre programmed if Jade Rabbit is supposed to go full auto. Besides, scientists should find means to reduce the time lapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Yes, the lander CE3 presumably would have contingency plans pre-programmed for soft landing.

The time lapse, unfortunately is limited by the distance between earth-moon and the speed of light which is a fundamental limitation. There is no known theory to reduce it unless one resort to exotic science like quantum communication.

It is impossible to know or predict the precise location of the landing spot because of the complexities of the factors involved. Therefore it is impossible to plan for everything only limited scenarios. Jade Rabbit or YuTu which is the name of the rover would have its own direct communication link to Earth. YuTu has to be remote controlled but it is also autonomous in that it is able to automatically avoid hazard and obstacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enemy

JSCh said:


> Yes, the lander CE3 presumably would have contingency plans pre-programmed for soft landing.
> 
> The time lapse, unfortunately is limited by the distance between earth-moon and the speed of light which is a fundamental limitation. There is no known theory to reduce it unless one resort to exotic science like quantum communication.
> 
> It is impossible to know or predict the precise location of the landing spot because of the complexities of the factors involved. Therefore it is impossible to plan for everything only limited scenarios. Jade Rabbit or YuTu which is the name of the rover would have its own direct communication link to Earth. YuTu has to be remote controlled but it is also autonomous in that it is able to automatically avoid hazard and obstacle.



Yes, YuTu is a sophisticated robot. 

Quantum communication will be another success, I am sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

The Chang Zheng 4B experienced its first launch failure on 9 December 2013, with the loss of the CBERS-3 satellite. A Chang Zheng 4B launched from LC-9 at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre carrying the CBERS-3 satellite for the China National Space Administration and Brazilian Space Agency，but fail into right obit;
中国-巴西资源1号03星发射失利 未进入预定轨道|轨道_凤凰资讯
This is the 1st fail among 20 launches of CZ-4B rocket, also the 14th launch of China in 2013, the 4th fail of the world in 2013, the 76th launch of the world in 2013;

Long March 4B:
Height45.8 metres (150 ft)
Diameter3.35 metres (11.0 ft)
Mass249,200 kilograms (549,400 lb)
Stages3
Capacity
*Payload to
LEO*4,200 kilograms (9,300 lb)
*Payload to
SSO*2,800 kilograms (6,200 lb)
*Payload to
GTO*1,500 kilograms (3,300 lb)
Associated rockets
FamilyLong March

Launch history
StatusActive
Launch sitesLC-7/LC-9, TSLC
LA-4/SLS-2, JSLC
Total launches20
Successes19
First flight10 May 1999

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tomluter

Unfortunately,CZ-4 was a "Gold" rocket in the CZ series. 
There is no more launches before this year end ,I think,Many important launches will be postponed next half year.


----------



## xuxu1457

tomluter said:


> Unfortunately,CZ-4 was a "Gold" rocket in the CZ series.
> There is no more launches before this year end ,I think,Many important launches will be postponed next half year.


I think other 2 lauches will still go on, nothing new for fail if you launch 16 times a year, Russia failed 3 times of 28 launches in 2013


----------



## Gessler

What went wrong?


----------



## tomluter

xuxu1457 said:


> I think other 2 lauches will still go on, nothing new for fail if you launch 16 times a year, Russia failed 3 times of 28 launches in 2013


We are not Russia,We have sufficient funds,sufficient manpower and slack budget policy for it. and the CBERS-3 was not easy to go this far, many times was faced with termination during the period of cooperation. It is a hit to Brazilian and the coorperation .


----------



## shuttler

xuxu1457 said:


> I think other 2 lauches will still go on, nothing new for fail if you launch 16 times a year, Russia failed 3 times of 28 launches in 2013



That blemishes our launch-success records a bit but it is still very impressive at 94.65% (otherwise @95.19% if this launch is successful)

List of Long March launches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

China's most moon-like place - Xinhua | English.news.cn
English.news.cn 2013-12-04 20:19:31

by Xinhua writer Yu Fei






Kumtag Desert
Credit: cntraveller.com Photo by Rex Features





Photo taken on Oct. 5, 2011 shows the testing ground for moon rover Yutu deep in the Kumtag desert. By Yan Genglin Xinhua/China Features
Credit: chinafeatures.com


*BEIJING, Dec. 4 (Xinhua)* -- The desert of fine, soft sand ripples with low dunes and not a plant is in sight. Simmering under a ceaseless noonday sun, the Kumtag desert descends through chill to extreme frigidity as night falls. This is the most moon-like place in China.

It was here in northwest China on the boundary of Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region and Gansu Province that Chinese scientists built the testing ground for moon rover Yutu (Jade Rabbit).

If successful, the Chang'e-3 lunar probe, launched on Monday on its two-week voyage to deliver Yutu to the surface of the moon, will be China's first soft-landing on an extraterrestrial body.

*WHY THE DESERT?*

Jia Yang, deputy chief designer, said that as this is China's first such mission, the designers conducted many ground experiments.

"The field tests in the Kumtag are some of the most important," Jia said.

"We tried our best to simulate the lunar environment in the lab, and tested Yutu there. However, the operators of the rover became so familiar with the lab environment that they could pilot him entirely satisfactorily on experience alone, even if they had no clear images," said Jia.

"To avoid this kind of problem, we needed to create an environment in the field which was entirely unknown to the remote crew, who must use their judgment to control the rover purely on the basis of the images transmitted by Yutu himself," Jia said. Yutu's long-range abilities can really only be on trial in the desert, he added.

Yutu weighs approximately 140 kilograms and runs on six wheels. The solar-powered vehicle can climb inclines of 30 degrees and cover up to 200 meters in an hour. Equipped with clusters of cameras and spectrometers, an optical telescope, radar and other sensors, the Jade Rabbit will survey the moon's geological structure and surface substances, while keeping on the look out for signs of useful natural resources.

Sometime in mid-December, Chang'e-3 should touch down in the Bay of Rainbows, or Sinus Iridum, a flat volcanic plain thought to be relatively clear of large rocks. The Bay of Rainbows was selected because the level terrain should guarantee smooth communications and ample sunshine for Yutu's solar panels.

*DESERT? WHICH DESERT?*

Finding a test ground that could provide everything the mission required meant analyzing the geography and climate of all the deserts in China.

"We took several factors into consideration. First, we wanted very fine sand. The average diameter of particles in the lunar soil is about 70 micrometers, as thin as a hair," Jia said.

"Second, the desert must be very dry. Although China has a surfeit of deserts, many of them have vegetation, which was precisely not what we wanted. After all, there are no plants on the moon. So we looked for places with a very low precipitation," Jia said.

Another requirement was the absence of any strong winds during the testing season in October, because there is no wind on the moon.

There is more than one desert that fits the bill in China. Taklamakan, China's largest desert also has the right circumstances, but the scientists were also considering the shape of the dunes.

"We hoped to make the testing ground relatively flat with some stones to simulate the most typical lunar landform, but Taklamakan has huge pyramidal dunes which would be too much trouble to work around," said Jia.

After more than 20,000 kilometers of travel and collecting data on climate, vegetation, soil mechanics and security, the northeast part of the Kumtag, close to the Lop Nur was chosen.

"We checked all the deserts in China, and this place is the most suitable," Jia said.

Covering 22,800 square kilometers, the Kumtag is China's sixth largest desert. Resembling a bird's feather on satellite images, the Kumtag, from the Uygur for "sand mountain", boasts many unique landscapes. Annual precipitation is less than 10 millimeters and no plant can grow on the dunes in the northeast.

*SANDBOX*


Within an area of about three square kilometers, some transformation was required to bring the testing ground in line with data and pictures collected by Chang'e-1 and Chang'e-2, as well as the Apollo missions.

Duan Hailin, who was in charge of the work, said, "We built slopes according to the scientists' blueprint, and dug more than 10 'meteor craters', and scattered stones here and there."

"We made the testing ground as similar to the lunar surface as we could, except for the light conditions and the temperature," said Jia.

To make Yutu weigh as same as he will on the moon, some electronic equipment was moved to another vehicle, and connected with wires.

Yutu's ability over short distances of around 10 meters and much longer distances of up to one kilometer were rigorously tested. Another important experiment was to look for a dormancy point during the lunar night.

"Before sunset, Yutu will find a suitable place to park up with an inclination that will allow him to be ready to awaken again after the severe cold of the lunar night," Jia said.

The scientist was reluctant to speculate on how far the Jade Rabbit can go on. "He will not go very far, even though he has the ability. He will spend most of the time conducting surveys and taking pictures. After the pictures are sent back to Earth, it will take the ground crew a long time to find suitable paths," Jia said.

"Every step Yutu takes will be very carefully planned. He will not go very far during his life," Jia said.

The scientists named the desert sandbox "Wangshu Village." In Chinese mythology, Wangshu is a goddess who drives the carriage of the moon.

"And here we are, building and driving a moon rover in reality," Jia said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

At 21:24 on Dec 10., Chang‘e 3 successfully reached 15 km periapsis (apoapsis 100km) elliptical orbit above the moon!











Illustration Credits: Xinhuanet

How close is Chang'e 3 above the Moon? Check this out (vid from previous Chang'e 2 mission):







Some 3-D pics here showing the pits of some craters on some areas of the moon and Sinus Iridum 虹湾区 ( credit to Chang'e 2's mission)

嫦娥二号拍摄虹湾局部影像图首次公布—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
http://my.tv.sohu.com/us/63330956/54328677.shtml

Aliens' moon base?

2012年嫦娥二号拍摄到的月球基地_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 2012年 嫦娥二号 月球 外星人

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*The panorama camera has been installed on the moon rover "Yutu" (Jade Rabbit). Chang'e-3, which is carrying moon rover "Yutu" , was successfully launched on Dec. 2 from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. (Xinhua)*







*Equipped with clusters of cameras and spectrometers, an optical telescope, radar and other sensors, the Jade Rabbit will survey the moon's geological structure and surface substances, while keeping on the look out for signs of useful natural resources.(Xinhua)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

*Chang'e 3's Landing time: Universal Time (or GMT) 15:22 ( + 8 hours = Beijing Time = 23:22) on December 14, 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *Chang'e 3's Landing time: Universal Time (or GMT) 15:22 ( + 8 hours = Beijing Time = 23:22) on December 14, 2013*



*Sorry guys!*
*The date is the same but the time of landing is revised to:
GMT 13:40*
*BJT...21:40*

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/hqgj/jryw/2013-12-14/content_10814150.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Live TV broadcast on CCTV starting from 20:00 BJT here:

CCTV-1 in Putonghua (Mandarin) - or click on CCTV 4, CCTV 13
CCTV-1 综合直播_中国网络电视台


CCTV 9 -English ***
CCTV News Live - P2P Live Streaming - English_CCTV.com

or select your language/location to watch ***

CCTV News - China news, world news, video reports, live events, features - English_CCTV.com
select and click on the top of the screen to link up

OR
*
http://cctvnews.cntv.cn/index.shtml
*
Note:
*** - not sure if it carries live broadcast





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## djsjs

Chang'e 3
你来发射嫦娥三号_腾讯新闻_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

Gessler said:


> What went wrong?


 http://www.spaceflight101.com/lo ... azil-and-china.html

The Long March 4B carrying CBERS-3 blasted off on time at 3:26 UTC on Monday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center and performed a nominal initial ascent. Stages 1 and 2 performed as expected and the third stage also ignited on time and showed nominal performance. According to the National Institute for Space Research (INPE), Brazil, the Upper Stage shut down prematurely, about 11 seconds ahead of the planned time. The cause of the early shutdown of the upper stage is being investigated.
Cutting off 11 seconds too early resulted in a shortfall in velocity of roughly 0.25km/s which makes the difference between reaching a nearly circular orbit at 770 Kilometers and achieving a sub-orbital trajectory with a negative perigee. After third stage cutoff, the CBERS-3 satellite was released at the pre-programmed time of T+12.5 minutes.
The spacecraft then began its initial sequence, establishing communications with tracking stations, deploying its single solar array and starting to acquire three-axis control. According to INPE, the satellite remained in contact with ground stations for 15 minutes after separation and appeared to be functioning nominally.
After about half an hour of flight, the satellite and the CZ-4B upper stage re-entered to atmosphere – breaking up and impacting in Antarctica or the Southern Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glorino

I will not be watching Jade Rabbit rover descend on the moon-lost interest lately because of China's political and military behaviour(bullying) of neighbouring Asian countries. We live in the 21st Century-peace is important for development


----------



## nomi007

congrats to chinese brothers on Chang‘e 3 mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Glorino said:


> I will not be watching Jade Rabbit rover descend on the moon-lost interest lately because of China's political and military behaviour(bullying) of neighbouring Asian countries. We live in the 21st Century-peace is important for development



Bullying? Rather its being spur by neo con USA this neighbouring Asian countries decide to step out of their line against China.

Example? ADIZ is long established by Japan , USA and South Korea. Yet when China decided to setup her ADIZ, this few countries criticise China. So they are trying to have this superiority complex that they can have their ADIZ while China can't? Based on what? China as a inferior country compare to them? So who's bullying who? I pity your igorance, reading to much into western media will brainwashed you into believing China as a bully.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Chang'e 3 has landed flawlessly on moon just after 9pm Beijing time. Solar panels were folded during descend and has been unfolded again after landing. Yu Tu Jade Rabbit will be separated from Chang'e 3 around 6am Beijing time, Chang'e 3 and Yu Tu will take photo of each other after the separation.

Congratulation to China!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## shuttler

Videos showing the whole process:

Chang'e landing on moon 

全程视频：嫦娥三号成功登月|嫦娥_凤凰资讯

and deployment of Yutu:

China's 'Jade Rabbit' rolls to moon surface[1]- Chinadaily.com.cn


Congratulations China! Well Done! 


Some pix to share:





The Father of Chang'e Programme - 欧阳自远 Mr Ouyang Ziyuan 














































*Photo Credits: YangChengWanBao, ChinaDaily, Xinhuanet, ifeng*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Video showing Rover separation：

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/api/si...6nknynt71+iJgxcUgmOborfO4kK4SvXB8ZH+WhJ/s.swf


----------



## nomi007




----------



## shuttler

*So far, So Good!*
*Our FLAG is proudly displayed on the MOON!*
*







Yutu, China's first moon rover, is shown in this picture taken by lunar probe Chang'e 3's lander on Dec 15, 2013.[Photo / Xinhua]






China's lunar probe Chang'e 3's lander is shown in this picture taken by the country's first moon rover, Yutu, on Dec 15, 2013.[Photo / Xinhua]


Yutu gets rolling on the moon
By Zhao Lei and Zhao Huanxin ( China Daily ) Updated: 2013-12-16 01:48:09
*
China's first lunar rover and the lander took pictures of each other near mid-night on Sunday, marking the complete success of the country's Chang'e-3 lunar probe mission. 
President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang, who both came to the Beijing Aerospace Control Center late Sunday night to watch the photo-taking session, congratulated scientists for the success.

Ma Xingrui, chief commander of China's lunar program, announced lunar probe Chang'e-3 mission a "complete success", after the lander and moon rover took pictures of each other.

A national flag was shown pasted on the moon rover in a picture taken by the lander. Aerospace experts said the flag, plus another one on the lander, could sustain extreme weather conditions.

It was the first time China's national flag had appeared on a celestial body.

Yutu , which has a designed life span of three months, will also conduct geographic surveys, said Sun Huixian, deputy chief engineer of China's lunar exploration program.

In ancient Chinese mythology, Yutu is the white pet rabbit of the lunar goddess Chang'e.

The rover will analyze major elements on the lunar surface and study energy and mineral resources along its route. A radar system attached to the bottom of the rover can probe up to 100 meters beneath the lunar surface, he said.

Sun Zezhou, chief designer of the Chang'e-3 probe, said Yutu is able to climb slopes of up to 30 degrees and travel at 200 meters per hour, explaining that designers set a low speed for the vehicle because it has to detect and avoid obstacles.

Theoretically, Yutu can travel nearly 10 kilometers on the moon, Sun said, noting that engineers had set up a laboratory on Earth to simulate the rigorous environment on the moon and the rover has passed numerous tests.

Using its ability to detect obstacles, the rover will determine a path of least resistance by coupling onboard navigation systems with remote control.

The moon's wide temperature range — from more than 100 C during day to as low as -180 C at night — presents another challenge to the rover.

To work properly, the rover has to maintain an internal operating temperature range of -40 to 50 C, so both the lander and rover are equipped with radioisotope heater units.

The Chang'e-3's lander will deploy a telescope to observe stars, the galaxy and the universe from the moon, according to Sun.

"This is the first time humankind has placed a telescope on the moon. The special environment on the moon will enable us to conduct observation that could not be done on Earth due to the impact of the atmosphere," he said.

In addition, the lander also carried an extreme-ultraviolet imager to observe the plasmasphere over Earth.

The 140-kilogram, six-wheeled rover touched the lunar surface at 4:35 am on Sunday, leaving deep tracks on the loose lunar soil. A camera on the lander recorded the process and the images were sent to Earth, according to the Beijing Aerospace Control Center.

The Chang'e-3 probe landed on the moon on Saturday night, making China the first nation to do so in nearly four decades.

The last soft landing took place on Aug 18, 1976, with Luna-24, a spacecraft of the former Soviet Union.

Researchers from the United States and other nations viewed Chang'e-3's operations on the moon as "a new scientific opportunity that could potentially enhance studies and observations of the lunar atmosphere", NASA said on Friday.

"The Chang'e-3 details tell me that the US now absolutely must start communicating with the Chinese about lunar cooperation," said US astronaut Buzz Aldrin of Apollo 11 in an interview with Aerospace America magazine.

Russian astronaut Vladimir Kovalenok said the Chinese lunar program is on the right track and China can go down this path while taking into account the pros and cons of lunar programs in the United States and the former Soviet Union.

"China is now a pioneer in this field, and its lunar missions will be a catalyst for lunar explorations in other countries, as the moon can serve as a basis for a ‘jump' on journeys to more distant space in the universe," he said.

The Chang'e-3 mission is the second phase of China's lunar program, which includes orbiting, landing and returning to Earth. It follows the success of the Chang'e-1 and Chang'e-2 missions in 2007 and 2010.

China is likely to realize the third step of its lunar program in 2017, which is to land a lunar probe on moon, release a moon rover and return the probe to Earth.

*Xinhua News Agency contributed to this story.*

*Contact the writers at zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn and zhaohuanxin@chinadaily.com.cn*

*Moon rover, lander photograph each other|China|chinadaily.com.cn*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Credit: CCTV, Planetary.org, preposterousuniverse


----------



## shuttler

*Read the following article and particularly read also the links.

They are some writings and observations by quality academics/professionals and other contributors.

They NOT some ridiculous cheap jokers/cheerleaders on about the quality of the camera, the accusation of the faking of the mission by having all the spacecraft, landing etc done in a studio!!!!


Color photo of Yutu rover and Chang'e lander, and more on the Chang'e 3 landing site*
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2013/12150754-color-photo-of-yutu-rover.html

Posted by Emily Lakdawalla

2013/12/15 09:59 CST









*Awesome.
*
Also not to be missed is this high-definition version of the descent imager frames showing the full landing sequence.

[视频]降落相机动画_新闻频道_央视网(cctv.com)
*Meanwhile, in the hours since Chang'e 3's successful landing, many people have worked to figure out, from the descent imagery that was shared live with the world, precisely where the spacecraft landed. It's a Sunday morning so rather than summarize all of this great work I'll simply link to some of the best.*


*The Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter Camera team has located the landing site in their own imagery. Safe On The Surface Of The Moon! - LROC News System.  They state that the spacecraft will be above the landing site on December 24 and 25, so look for images just after Christmas.*
*Chuck Wood, from LPOD, takes a lookat the geology of the landing site. http://lpod.wikispaces.com/December+15,+2013*
*Some teamwork at unmannedspaceflight.com has matched some geatures seen in descent images with features seen in the side-looking images from the lander.China to the Moon - Chang'e program - Unmanned Spaceflight.com*
*Here is a reallly nice analysis of the descent images. China to the Moon - Chang'e program - Unmanned Spaceflight.com showing that the lander did not rotate upon descent, and made a small horizontal shift right at the end of the sequence, presumably in order to land on a flatter spot.*
*This PDF document from Yong-Chun Zheng describes the Chang'e 3 landing site. http://planetary.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/images/3-moon/20131215_Landing-site-of-Change-3.pdf*
*This PDF document from Junichi Haruyama looks at the landing site as seen in Kaguya data. http://planetary.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/images/3-moon/20131215_CE3landing-site-SELENE-TC-data.pdf*
*Geologically speaking, the lander came down in Mare Imbrium, at an interesting spot: very close to the boundary between high-titanium and low-titanium basaltic lava flows. The rover should be able to explore the nature of this boundary. According to an email from Moon mineralogist Carle Pieters, they are sitting on the younger, high-titanium basalt.*


----------



## shuttler

*China Moon Landing: 'Jade Rabbit' Rover Basks in Lunar Bay of Rainbows*
By Leonard David, SPACE.com's Space Insider Columnist | December 14, 2013 10:19pm ET

China Moon Landing: 'Jade Rabbit' Rover Basks in Lunar Bay of Rainbows | Space.com


China's first-ever moon rover is driving on the lunar surface after successfully separating from its carrier lander to begin exploring its landing locale: the Bay of Rainbows.

The Chang'e 3 lunar lander reached the moon Saturday (Dec. 14) at about 9:12 p.m., Beijing time, making China only the third country in the world to achieve such a moon feat after the former Soviet Union and the United States. The lander also delivered the robotic rover Yutu ("Jade Rabbit") to the lunar surface to begin its months-long driving mission.

A few hours after landing, Yutu's wheels were unlocked by the firing of explosive devices and the rover unfolded its solar wings and deployed its instrument-laden mast. A cable connecting the rover and lander was then cut. A "transferer" system — resembling a pair of ladders set up on the lander —then unlocked to inch down closer to the lunar surface, allowing the Yutu rover access to the moon's surface to begin its lunar trek.

[See photos of Chang'e 3 on the moon]

Chang'e 3 has been landed successfully on the surface of the moon today," said Zheng Yong-Chun of the National Astronomical Observatories and a member of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The landing site in the Sinus Iridum (Latin for "Bay of Rainbows"), a region along the northern part of the Mare Imbrium ("Sea of Showers") in the moon's northern hemisphere. "The nearest nominated crater is Laplace F," Zheng said. "May Yutu (Jade Rabbit) begin exciting new exploration."

*China flexes moon landing legs*

The 1-ton Chang'e 3 lander relied on auto-control for its descent to the moon and became the first spacecraft to soft-land on the lunar surface since the former Soviet Union's Luna 24 in 1976. [Most Amazing Moon Missions of All Time]

The lander hovered some 300 feet (100 meters) altitude above the lunar landscape as it scanned for a safe and sound landing point. The vehicle then throttled down its engine, free-falling to a legged landing.

The lander itself carries scientific gear capable of observing the Earth as well as other celestial objects and is designed to serve for 12 months.

Both the Chang'e 3 rover and lander still face a battle with lunar night temperatures that plummet during 14 days of lunar night. Control of China's first robotic moon landing is being carried out at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center.

*Yutu rover on the moon*

The Yutu moon rover is named after a pet rabbit that travels with the goddess Chang'e to the moon in Chinese legends. China has called each of its three moon missions to date after the Chang'e legend. The Chang'e 1 and Chang'e 2 orbiter missions launched in 2007 and 2010, respectively.

China's Yutu moon rover is a six-wheel robot that weighs nearly 310 lbs. (140 kilograms) and is outfitted with navigation and panoramic cameras. The lower front portion of the rover is equipped with hazard-avoidance cameras.

The solar-powered rover is built to hibernate at night and could survive three ultra-cold lunar nights, the equivalent of three Earth months.

*Yutu tools on the moon*

The Yutu rover carries a robotic arm with an Alpha-Proton X-ray Spectrometer, or APXS.

David Kring, senior staff scientist at the Lunar and Planetary Institute in Houston, told SPACE.com that the APXS tool could, among other duties, study recent impact crater material that's been tossed out and about, revealing the material below the moon's surface; look at ejected debris in crater rays and/or in secondary craters; and help researchers develop a better model for impact cratering processes.

According to an informal report drafted by Kring, drawing from various Chinese sources, the moon rover carries nearly 45 lbs. (20 kilograms) of gear and has a 6-mile (10 km) range once free of the Chang'e 3 lander.

Yutu also sports a belly-mounted ground penetrating radar.

The rover's radar is believed to have a piercing depth of 100 feet to nearly 330 feet (30 meters to 100 meters). It apparently can operate in two wavelengths, giving it very high resolution at shallow depths to penetrate through the moon's topside called regolith. The other radar wavelengths can probe through the regolith and into the mare basalts.

*Titanium-rich site*
"The landing site for Chang'e 3 is in an area of basalt flows that are rich in Titanium similar to those returned by the Apollo 11 and 17 missions," saidClive Neal, a leading lunar scientist at the University of Notre Dame's Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering and Earth Sciences.

"These are potentially younger than those returned by Apollo and investigating the compositions of the basalts in this region will add to our knowledge of the evolution of the lunar interior and history of volcanism on the lunar surface," Neal told SPACE.com.

Neal said that the data returned from the ground penetrating radar system on Yutu could allow scientists to estimate the thickness of the mare fill around the landing site, he said, and at least the depth of the lunar regolith.

"I am really looking forward to the data returned by this mission," Neal said.

Lawrence Taylor, director of the Planetary Geosciences Institute at the University of Tennessee's Department of Earth and Planetary Sciences, is a veteran Apollo lunar scientist. He, too, had high praise for China's Chang'e 3 mission.

"We Apollo lunatics salute you and your country in this marvelous event in becoming the third soft-landing nation. May your success, as initiated by your glorious 'Jade Rabbit,' be the catalyst to spur on all lunar exploration and be a bond to unite all people," Taylor said.

Visit SPACE.com for the latest news on China's space missions and the Chang'e 3 moon landing.

_Leonard David has been reporting on the space industry for more than five decades. He is former director of research for the National Commission on Space and is co-author of Buzz Aldrin's new book "Mission to Mars – My Vision for Space Exploration" published by National Geographic. Follow us_ _@SPACEdotcom__,_ _Facebook__ or __Google+__. Originally published onSPACE.com._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Congratulations to the people of China. A magnificent achievement.

Chinese scientists and engineers have made China and mankind proud. I wish China all the best in their future space missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

Here the vid of the whole process up to 15th Dec

嫦娥三号登月全过程_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 嫦娥三号 登月 全过程


----------



## shuttler

Credit：bbs.miercn.com


*China plans to launch Chang'e 5 in 2017*
(Xinhua) 10:49, December 16, 2013

China plans to launch Chang'e 5 in 2017 - People's Daily Online

BEIJING, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch lunar probe Chang'e-5 in 2017,according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

"The development of Chang'e-5 is proceeding smoothly," said the administration's spokesman Wu Zhijian at a press conference on Monday.

The just-concluded Chang'e-3 mission marked completion of the second phase of the country's lunar program, which includes orbiting, landing and returning to Earth.

The lunar program will enter the next stage of unmanned sampling and returning, which will include Chang'e-5 and 6 missions, according to Wu.

"*The program's third phase will be more difficult because many breakthroughs must be made in key technologies such as moon surface takeoff, sampling encapsulation, rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit, and high-speed Earth reentry, which are all new to China," Wu said.*

*As the backup probe of Chang'e-3, Chang'e-4 will be adapted to verify technologies for Chang'e-5*, according to Wu.

China's Chang'e-1 and Chang'e-2 missions were in 2007 and 2010.

*Launched on Oct. 1, 2010, Chang'e-2 is about 65 million km from Earth and is China's firstman-made asteroid. It is heading for deep space.*

"The completion of the third phase will not mean an end of China's lunar probe program,"Wu said. "It should be a new starting point."

Wu, however, said follow-up plans for lunar exploration after the third phase is completedare still being studied.

As for deep space exploration, Wu said, "Experts have reached some consensuses and scientists are studying and drawing up integrated plans."

Chang'e-3 lunar probe succeeded in soft landing on the moon Saturday evening. The country's first moon rover, which was on board the probe, separated from the lander early on Sunday. The two photographed each other on the moon's surface Sunday night.

Under the program, China has made breakthroughs in key technologies, which have enabled the lunar probe to land on the moon and deploy a moon rover, Wu said.

"We have also laid a solid foundation for future exploration of deep space," he said.

In response to questions about working with other countries in this field, Wu said China is always positive about international cooperation in lunar exploration.

"We have had very good cooperation with other countries and international organizations in previous missions," he said.

Data collected through the Chang'e-1 and Chang'e-2 probes are open to scientists across the world, according to Wu.

China shared information collected by Chang'e-1 with the European Space Agency (ESA),and an ESA aerospace control center and three of its telecommand telemetry control stations took part in the Chang'e-3 mission, he said.

"In the next stage of the lunar program, there will be more international cooperation," hesaid.

"Despite current progress, China still lags behind space giants like the United States and Russia in many aspects," he said. "We need to work harder and move faster."

（Editor：ZhangQian、Huang Jin）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Chang'e 3 Lander's six minutes of brilliance:

“嫦娥三号”6分钟落月视频首次发布—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看



Also Illustrations showing various positions and movements of Yutu when the photos (post #460) were taken between them (Chang'e 3 Lander):











Credit: ifeng.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

What is in red box


----------



## shuttler

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 11909
> What is in red box



and do you think it was a footprint? come-on, he must be wearing a big shoe!


----------



## lcloo

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 11909
> What is in red box


That is the light reflected from the solar panel. If you watch the video or the GIF animated photo, you will notice the reflection moved in tandem with the rover.

On second thought may reflection from the body of the rover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*美宇航局出动4艘飞船围观嫦娥3号登月*
2013年12月17日 07:27 新浪科技
*NASA has sent four spy/surveying satellites observing Chang'e 3 landing/activities on the Moon*
At 7:27 on December 17, 2013 Sina Technology
*News link:* 美宇航局出动4艘飞船围观嫦娥3号登月|月球|嫦娥|探测器_科学探索_新浪科技_新浪网





*LADEE*





LRO







*2 ARTEMIS*


----------



## shuttler

*China plans to launch Chang'e 5 in 2017
Xinhua | 2013-12-16 10:42:39 
By Agencies

China plans to launch Chang'e 5 in 2017 - SCI_TECH - Globaltimes.cn



China plans to launch lunar probe Chang'e 5 in 2017, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

The development of Chang'e 5 is proceeding smoothly, said the administration's spokesman Wu Zhijian at a press conference on Monday.

The just-concluded Chang'e 3 mission marked completion of the second phase of the country's lunar program, which includes orbiting, landing and returning to Earth.

The lunar program will enter the next stage of unmanned sampling and returning, which will include Chang'e 5 and 6 missions, according to Wu.


*

*中国具备探测火星能力 探月投入不算多*
2013年12月18日 11:20 新华网

*China has the ability for Mars Exploration
Money spent in China's Lunar mission is not a big one*
At 11:20 on December 18, 2013 Xinhua

中国具备探测火星能力 探月投入不算多|嫦娥三号|中国|探月_科学探索_新浪科技_新浪网

*Also:*

*Beijing 'ready' to launch Mars mission*
Global Times | 2013-12-19 1:18:01
By Fang Yang

Beijing 'ready' to launch Mars mission - CHINA - Globaltimes.cn








Photo: Xinhua



China is likely to expand its horizon in space travel by possible Mars exploration, expert said.

After the unmanned Chang'e-3 successfully completed its soft-landing on the moon, people from both home and abroad have been wondering whether China will send probes to Mars, which has become a key goal for many foreign space organizations.

According to the chief designer of China's lunar probe program, Wu Weiren, China is ready.

"We have the potential to go there in the wake of the successes of the Chang'e-1 and Chang'e-2 missions," Wu said at a news conference held in Beijing on Tuesday, adding that the final decision is up to the government, Xinhua News Agency reported.

"We follow our own approach that respects stable progress and dislikes rash and reckless moves," he said. "We don't want to compete with any country in this regard."

Wu added that the Long March-5 rocket series with the maximum thrust of 1,100 tons can ensure the sending of a Martian probe.

"In terms of the carrying capacity of the rocket and the tracking and control system, China is capable of sending Martian probes," Pang Zhihao, a research fellow with the Chinese Academy of Space Technology, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

Pang said that the two deep space monitoring stations in China have shown their ability tracking Chang'e 2, which is about 64 million kilometers from Earth.

"But China still needs to build deep space monitoring stations abroad to make up for blind measurements to track deep space detectors round the clock," Pang said.

Furthermore, as scientists around the world have been exploring the possibility of living on the moon, the research on bioregenerative life support systems, which hold much promise for planetary bases, has been conducted in China.

The Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics has recently been praised for its work on closed ecological systems suitable for growing plants in outer space, according to the university's website.

Wu also noted that compared with the US spending 2 to 2.5 percent of GDP on its lunar exploration program at that time, China's input - only a few ten-thousands of the country's GDP - is not very much.

Besides, only about 40 percent of the 118 lunar probe attempts by the US and the Soviet Union during the space race in the 1960s and 1970s had been successful, while China's Chang'e-1 to Chang'e-3 missions have all succeeded, he said.

Although China has not officially announced any intention to fly a human mission to the moon, the door is now open and - if they have the will - nothing will stand in their way, said James Longuskian, associate fellow of the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Vid and pix inside the "earth" module of China's Yuegong 1 (Moon Palace 1) and the current Chang'e mission:

Video link:
月宫一号 -频道：嫦娥三号登月全程-在线观看-PPS爱频道





credit: 4hw.com.cn





















An artist's impression of a Moon base
credits: fj.xinhuanet.com/guancha net







A illustrated concept of the ecosystem and food regeneration and preservation cycle
credit: ifeng





2013-12-18 17时04分20秒，北京航天城内，随着一声“开舱”的口令，中国航天员中心唐永康、米涛结束为期30天的封闭试验，顺利走出我国首次受控生态生保系统试验平台密封舱。与其他密封舱需要外部供氧不同，这个舱体内的氧气完全由其搭载的4种蔬菜产生。专家表示，试验成功标志着我国载人深空探测和建立月球基地的基础保障技术已经攻克。

December 18, 2013 7:04:20, Beijing Aerospace City:

With a loud calling "open the cabin", Taikongnauts Tang Yongkang and Mi Tao of Chinese Astronaut Center finish their 30-day trial living inside of China's first controlled ecological life support system in a air-tight capsule. 

Different from other enclosed space capsule which requires external oxygen supply, the Chinese capsule obtains oxygen supply entirely from four kinds of vegetables growing inside of the cabin. 

Experts said the successful trial indicates that it is a successful step forward of acquiring the technologies for the next manned deep space exploration and the establishment of a lunar base 
credit：xilu.com

net assisted translation*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Some pix to recap our co-operation with Russian and EU scientists in the **Mars 500** project in Moscow - living and surviving in a mock-up Mars exploration for 526 days ( Start day June 3, 2010):*

*




*
*Chinese Scientist - Wang Yue 王跃*

*



*
*Family friends and supporters*

*



*
*



*
*



*

*



*
*The Team*




*Members greetings for the Chinese New Year*
















Translation of the boxes from L to R; Top to Bottom
> A simulation of Mars environment
> EU250: common room - equipped with a gym, freezer, storage for supplies, a "glass" house, a heating chamber, toilet
> EU100: Medical chamber: - resting area, kitchen and dining area, clinic, toilet
> EU50: Simulated Mars landing aircraft 
> EU150: Living area: 6 single bedrooms, common area, control room, a kitchen and toilet

photo credits: news.66wz.com, Chinanews, sohu, people.com, sina.com

News link:
火星500：为登陆火星时刻准备着--科技--人民网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Assembly plants for trans-atmospheric vehicle，aka aerospace plane：

陕西频道_西安飞机制造（集团）公司369号总装厂房工程创鲁班奖纪实_工程_中国建筑新闻网

西安飞机工业（集团）有限责任公司628号总装厂房项目|陕西省西安市工程信息--找工程上天工网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eazzy

Nice.


----------



## sweetgrape

*Long March 3B/E lofts TKSat-1 for Bolivia*

*Long March 3B/E lofts TKSat-1 for Bolivia | NASASpaceFlight.com*
我国成功发射玻利维亚通信卫星-新华网


A Chinese Long March 3B/E launched the the TKSat-1 satellite for Bolivia on Friday. The launch took place at 16:42 UTC(BJT 00:42) from the LC2 Launch Complex of the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, Sichuan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

The panoramic photograph from Chang'e 3






Video:
“嫦娥三号”着陆区全景照片首次公开 - 搜狐视频

A cute GIF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

China launches communications satellite for Bolivia




China launches communications satellite for Bolivia, Xi voices congratulations - Xinhua | English.news.cn
XICHANG, Sichuan, Dec. 21 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a Bolivian communications satellite into orbit with its Long March-3B carrier rocket from southwest Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 0:42 a.m (Beijing Time) Saturday.

Bolivian President Juan Evo Morales Ayma was present, the first time a foreign head of state has witnessed a satellite launch in China.



The satellite was produced by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) with a designed longevity of 15 years. It is Bolivia's first communications satellite.

The satellite is named Tupac Katari in homage to an 18th century indigenous hero who fought Bolivia's Spanish colonizers.

Chinese President Xi Jinping sent a message of congratulations to President Morales, saying the successful development and launch of the satellite represents the latest achievements and level of cooperation between China and Bolivia in the field of science and technology.

"The satellite will play an important role for Bolivia to improve its broadcasting, education and medical services. It will make important contributions to promote cooperation between China and Latin American countries," Xi said.

Bilateral ties have been progressing smoothly while pragmatic cooperation in all areas are making steady headway since China and Bolivia established diplomatic ties 28 years ago, Xi said.

Xi said China hopes for more space collaboration with Bolivia, which will promote mutual beneficial cooperation and friendly relations, bringing benefits to the people of both countries.

*Related:*

*[Video]Chinese president meets Bolivian counterpart*

*China, Bolivia promote friendly relations*

BEIJING, Dec. 19 (Xinhua) -- China and Bolivia on Thursday vowed to further promote their friendly and reciprocal relationship in talks between the two presidents.

President Xi Jinping and visiting Bolivian President Juan Evo Morales Ayma agreed in their talks at the Great Hall of the People that the two countries should keep up high-level engagements; strengthen communication between governments, legislatures and political parties; share experience on state governing; and continue to support each other on major issues involving each other's core interests. Full story

*Bolivia unveils ground control station for Chinese-made satellite*

LA PAZ, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- Bolivian President Evo Morales inaugurated on Monday the first ground control station built to operate and receive data from Chinese-built Tupac Katari satellite.

"I am very pleased with the progress" made in this area, Morales said at the opening of the facility in El Alto, Amachuma, some 35 km west of the capital. Full story

TKSat-1, also known by Tupac Katari, is the result of an agreement signed on December 13, 2010, by the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) and the Bolivia Aerospace Bureau.
The contract for the Tupak Katari Communications Satellite Program was signed in La Paz, the administrative capital city of Bolivia. Mr. Ivan Zambrana, Executive General Director of ABE, and Mr. Yin Liming, President of CGWIC, executed the contract as the representative of each party.

According to the contract, CGWIC was responsible for delivering the Tupak Katari communications satellite into orbit and the relevant ground application system to Bolivia. The satellite was developed from the DFH-4 platform, which is manufactured by China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).
With 30 transponders on board (26 Ku-band, 2 C-band and 2 Ka-band), the Tupak Katari satellite is designed for a 15 year mission duration.

The contract also included the launch of the satellite using the Long March-3B/E launch vehicle developed by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), from Xichang Satellite Launch Center (XSLC). China Satellite Launch & Tracking Control (CLTC) were responsible for the ground segment.

Tupak Katari will begin orbit operations at 87.2 degrees West longitude in March 2014.

The satellite’s launch mass was 5,100 kg, with 30 transponders, four of which will be used for TV transmission only and the rest for transmission and reception. The satellite will also service Venezuela, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, Bolivia, Paraguay, Uruguay, North of Chile and Argentina, and the East of Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Coming up next：











You've seen here first。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

^^^very nice I like the look, look forward to see it soon


----------



## cirr

Now this is a breakthrough that will make China a real space superpower：

*High power space nuclear propulsion system*

航天五院空间大功率核电推进研究获重要成果_中国航天科技集团公司

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The future is bright，the future is orange。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Is it true that the Jade Rabit landed in Sea of Rain as oppose to the Sea of Rainbow?

Are they any onboard computers installed on the orbiter to avoid obstacles? If so, that'd be another success for China.


----------



## shuttler

*Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter spies Chang'e 3 and Yutu*
Posted by Emily Lakdawalla

2013/12/30 04:36 CST

As promised, Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter's sharp eyes spotted the Chang'e 3 lander and Yutu rover on the lunar surface on December 25. The hardware shows up as a few bright pixels throwing long, dark shadows, clearly visible in a before-and-after comparison. The lander is the bigger blob, the rover a much smaller one.





*NASA / GSFC / ASU
Chang'e 3 and Yutu seen from orbit
On December 25, 2013, Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter spied Chang'e 3 and Yutu on the lunar surface. It was near sunset on the pair's first lunar day of operations. In its extended mission, Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter is in an elliptical orbit whose altitude over the Chang'e 3 landing site is 150 kilometers, so its highest-resolution images have about 1.5 meters per pixel.





NASA / GSFC / ASU
Chang'e 3 landing site as seen from orbit (before and after)
The two images were taken on June 30 and December 25, 2013, before and after the landing.

More of the above here:
Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter spies Chang'e 3 and Yutu | The Planetary Society*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

cirr said:


> Coming up next：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen here first。



Unmanned ?


----------



## xhw1986

*A lunar rover, a crewed space station, and new rockets top China's space agenda*

*



*

For the opening ceremony of the 64th International Astronautical Congress in Beijing this past September, the Chinese hosts pulled out all the stops. Acrobats bounded against a backdrop of starry skies, dancers in bulky spacesuits lumbered across the stage, and opera singers sang songs of love under a glowing neon moon.

* Throughout the weeklong conference, Chinese officials spoke proudly of developing their lunar exploration program, building a heavy-lift rocket, constructing a spaceport, and planning an orbital space station. As 2014 dawns, China has the most active and ambitious space program in the world.*

“They are having launches, and in the United States we’re in gridlock,” says Joan Johnson-Freese, a professor at the U.S. Naval War College, in Newport, R.I. “The Chinese will have a rover onthe moon, and we’re still developing PowerPoints for programs that don’t get approved by Congress.” That rover is rolling over the regolith right now.

How are the Chinese accomplishing so much? One explanation came from Gao Hongwei, chairman of the state-owned China Aerospace Science & Industry Corp., who took the stage during September’s Beijing conference. “We are developing a space industry with Chinese characteristics,” he said.

*Johnson-Freese put it more bluntly: “In terms of technology, are the Chinese at a peer level or more advanced than us? No, absolutely not. What they have that we don’t is political will.”*

That point was driven home in a panel discussion at the Beijing conference, where the heads of the world’s major space agencies took the stage together. When asked about his agency’s biggest challenge, Ma Xingrui, director of the China National Space Administration, spoke of engineering complications with the heavy-lift rocket now in development, a behemoth that will be capable of lifting 25 tons into orbit. When Charles F. Bolden Jr., the NASA administrator, was asked the same question, he had quite a different answer. “I think NASA’s biggest challenge is inspiring our nation,” he said. “We need to inspire the American public, and we need to inspire this Congress. Because that translates to funding.”

*China’s space program differs from those of other nations in part because of the nation’s political structure: A single-party government with a bevy of strong state-owned enterprises can get a lot done. And the Chinese government has committed fully to its space program, seeing it as a way to win global prestige. While China is just now meeting milestones that the United States and the former Soviet Union passed decades ago, the Chinese government’s unflagging support means that its program is quickly catching up.*

*China launched its first orbital space lab, a small module called Tiangong-1 (the name means “heavenly palace”), in 2011. There followed a cautious series of spacecraft rendezvous: An uncrewed craft docked that year, and there was one crewed mission in both 2012 and 2013, with short stays aboard the lab. The next step will be the launch of Tiangong-2, another space lab, in 2015, followed by the construction of a full-scale space station, due for completion around 2020.*

This slow and steady approach, so unlike the U.S.-Soviet space race, means that Chinese astronauts “spend a lot of time on the ground,” says Brian Harvey, author of the recent book China in Space. “They are very disciplined in not letting themselves be rushed. China is very conscious of its history. They’ve been doing rocketry since 1274, so what’s the hurry?”

*The Chinese expect to finish their space station around the time that the International Space Station runs out of funding, and they hope to fill the void. Already the Chinese government has spoken of allowing other nations’ astronauts to stay aboard the station. China also intends the station to facilitate even more ambitious voyages into the solar system.*

“The Chinese have said repeatedly that they are not going to go into space, land on the moon, look around, say, Been there, done that,’ and consider themselves done,” says Johnson-Freese. “They’re going to do stepping-stone infrastructure, and in those terms their space station makes sense.”

*Where else might Chinese astronauts go? Their current program doesn’t commit to a crewed mission to the moon, but many experts believe the odds favor one. A recent report published by the Chinese Academy of Sciences proposes a road map that also mentions a crewed lunar base, a crewed mission to Mars, and robotic exploration of other planets by the year 2050.*

*That report lists technologies that Chinese researchers need to master, including autonomous navigation and high-speed communication systems for deep space, as well as fuel cells and atomic generators to power the spacecraft. Activity on all these engineering fronts could indeed achieve the report’s stated goal, says Harvey: “By 2050, China should be the leading scientific nation in the world.”*

*Hainan Island, which lies south of Hong Kong in the South China Sea, is the site of one of the world’s biggest construction projects. Workers are pouring concrete near the town of Wenchang for China’s fourth space-launch facility, designed to accommodate the next-generation Long March 5 heavy-lift rockets. These rockets are too big to move to China’s other three launch sites—they don’t fit through the railway tunnels—so workers are building the large-diameter rockets in the harbor city of Tianjin, and then transporting them by barge to Hainan.*

*The Hainan site is expected to be operational by the end of 2014, when it will begin launching midsize rockets; the Long March 5 is scheduled for completion in 2015. What’s more, tourists will be able to take in the show. The Chinese space agency is building resorts and a space theme park on the island, which will reportedly include an aerospace museum and spaceflight simulators. Chinese space enthusiasts will be able to take a holiday in Hainan and, presumably, enjoy the spectacle of their own rockets soaring into the stratosphere.*

*China’s rockets aren’t just getting bigger; they’re getting better chemistry. The first few Long March rockets used highly toxic and corrosive rocket fuels, but the newest multistage rockets use clean and powerful liquid propellants (kerosene and liquid oxygen for the first stage, hydrogen and liquid oxygen for the upper stage). “In five years’ time, China will have a completely new rocket fleet,” says Harvey.*

*The crewed space program may get most of the attention, but China’s new rockets won’t be used only to launch space labs and astronauts. Just as the Chinese space station will provide an alternative (or a successor) to the ISS, China is seeking to furnish the world with an alternative to today’s two global satellite navigation systems: GPS, run by the United States, and Russia’s GLONASS.*

*China’s BeiDou Navigation Satellite System already has 14 satellites in orbit, according to a presentation at the International Astronautical Congress by Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office. In December 2012 the system began providing regional service for the Asia Pacific, with coverage stretching from China to Australia. Ran announced that more than 20 vehicle manufacturers have already begun installing dual-mode navigation systems that use both GPS and BeiDou. “We have entered an era of multinavigation system integration,” said Ran, “and compatibility and interoperability have become the major trends.” By 2020, the full fleet of 35 satellites is expected to be in place, providing global coverage.*

*Finally, China is turning its attention to space science, which has been largely missing from its space program thus far. In 2010 the Chinese government established a special budget to support five space science satellites, according to Wu Ji, director general of space science at the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The first of these satellites, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, will perform all-sky surveys and in-depth observations of X-ray sources like black holes and neutron stars. It’s expected to launch in 2014 or 2015.*

Short of an economic or political collapse, experts don’t see much likelihood that China will abandon its slow, steady march to the stars. Too many dreams and ambitions are wrapped up in it.

*“The average age of the Chinese space worker is 27,” says Harvey. “These people are at the beginning of their professional careers. Just imagine them in 20 years, when they have experience and have learned from their mistakes. It’s not a question of what will they do; it’s a question of what will they not do.”*

>>>China: The Next Space Superpower - IEEE Spectrum


*Timeline: China's Space Program, Past and Future*

*>>>*Timeline: China's Space Program, Past and Future - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## armchairPrivate

China will definitely be a space superpower, but not the sole superpower. The US is very advance in this field. Due to cutbacks and policy changes, the US has reduced its space projects branched out to other areas in space.

IF the US wants to put its attention more to the moon such as building lunar bases etc, they are perfectly capable of doing that. It won't take it long to get back into the game if the money is available and the political wind changes.

In the near future, I see the lawmakers in Washington will change both their minds and their tunes to have closer joint ventures with China.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Western people are so insecure these days, they have to invente "Chinese superpower" for sour grape of Chinese's Achievement in space...hoping it will serve as wake up call.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

The OP is calling for budget vis-a-vis more money to expand the us space programs


----------



## cirr

I can nearly hear the drumbeats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

SUPARCO said:


> Where is the space lab? Is it still active? When is it scheduled to be de-orbited?



If you mean the Tiangong 1 it is still orbiting above us but its missions for providing a platform in space for Zhenzhou 8, 9 and 10 ( spacescraft travelling between earth and Tiangong for various exercises) has been fulfilled. It is said to be de-orbited in 2013. But there is no news saying that so I presume it is still hanging in there.


----------



## Cyberian

shuttler said:


> If you mean the Tiangong 1 it is still orbiting above us but its missions for providing a platform in space for Zhenzhou 8, 9 and 10 ( spacescraft travelling between earth and Tiangong for various exercises) has been fulfilled. It is said to be de-orbited in 2013. But there is no news saying that so I presume it is still hanging in there.



Just checked on Wikipedia and it says it's been in orbit for 828 days as of January 4, 2014. This would make it the 5th longest running space station in orbit so far.

History is being made daily. Same with the second Change Orbiter.


----------



## gslv mk3

cirr said:


> Coming up next：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen here first。



This one??


----------



## Audio




----------



## cirr

gslv mk3 said:


> This one??



The short answer is "no".


----------



## gslv mk3

cirr said:


> The short answer is "no".



Well then,whats it actually?A reusable space plane for Sure.


----------



## cirr

gslv mk3 said:


> Well then,whats it actually?A reusable space plane for Sure.



ShenLong（Divine Dragon）aerospace plane along the line of X-37B：






A very old picture taken back in 2005 or 2006 when the programme was in its infancy。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

cirr said:


> I can nearly hear the drumbeats



Wow, looks nice.

I had a feeling China may design it's first one based on the Buran spacecraft but this is unique.


----------



## shuttler

*Space policy in developing countries : the search for security and development on the final frontier*
by Robert C Harding

The above book describes Shenlong ramjet like this:

"Project 863-706 proposes a Chinese Space Plane, called Shenlong ("Divine Dragon"), whch will reputedly employed an ramjet engine and a maglev launch facility. This could presumably be a response to the recently tested US-X37B autonomous space plane and the HTV-3X ramjet plane, which China's official media have called potential threats to Chinese security."


----------



## shuttler

Yutu wakes up and goes back to work all on her own again after 14 Earth days (equivalent to 1 lunar day) of resting:
Yutu proves its strength and versatility under very hostile temperature in the range of +130 day / -220 night (deg C) and other damaging lunar conditions

“玉兔”睡醒开工了---深圳商报多媒体数字报刊平台

A very distant snapshot of Earth by Yutu:
玉兔睡醒了！嫦娥三号拍摄的地球图像首次公布(图) | www.wenxuecity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> Yutu wakes up and goes back to work all on her own again after 14 Earth days (equivalent to 1 lunar day) of resting:
> Yutu proves its strength and versatility under very hostile temperature in the range of +130 day / -220 night (deg C) and other damaging lunar conditions
> 
> “玉兔”睡醒开工了---深圳商报多媒体数字报刊平台
> 
> A very distant snapshot of Earth by Yutu:
> 玉兔睡醒了！嫦娥三号拍摄的地球图像首次公布(图) | www.wenxuecity.com




Report on Yutu working with robotic arms receiving commands from the Control Center 380K km away on Earth very well!
Jan 14., 2014
*玉兔”号月球车机械臂成功实施首次月面探测(图)
http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/special/changesanhao/content-3/detail_2014_01/14/33012281_0.shtml*


----------



## xuxu1457

Kuaizou quick rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Wenchang Launch Site are go：

















Well，nearly。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

The launch pad/center looks small. It suppose to launch the CZ-5 huge rocket,right?


----------



## sweetgrape

Pictures from CE 3

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xhw1986

*China's lunar probe observes stars, explores moon*

*



*

Moon lander Chang'e-3 and rover "Yutu" of China's lunar probe mission have collected a large amount space observation and moon exploration data, a government authority said on Friday.

A moon-based optical telescope on the lander has been observing lights from many celestial objects at near ultraviolet wavelengths, and has detected 23 stars, said a statement from the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence.

After data analysis and processing, scientists have drafted an atlas of stars around the constellation Draco, the statement said.

Probe equipment on the rover Yutu (Jade Rabbit) is exploring the moon.

The probe radar has surveyed the moon's surface and collected two sets of data about the structure of lunar soil beneath the surface within 140 meters and 10 meters respectively, the statement said.

The panoramic camera and infrared spectrograph have sent back clear images of the moon's surface and data collected by a particle X-ray device has helped scientists identify 11 types of chemical elements such as magnesium, aluminum, calcium and yttrium on the moon, it added.

Data collected from observations of the plasmasphere over the Earth will provide more information about the impact of solar activities to the Earth, according to the statement.

These findings will provide information for scientists to better understand the terrain, geological structure, material composition and soil formation of the moon, the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_magnificent

China's first lunar rover faces a "mechanical control abnormality" that could bring its mission on the moon to an early end. Official Chinese news sources have already begun warning of the possibility that the rover, named Jade Rabbit, may never wake up from a scheduled dormant period during the long lunar night.

The rover's lunar touchdown on 14 December 2013 made China just the third country in history to soft-land an object on the moon, following earlier missions launched by the former Soviet Union and the United States during the height of the space race. It also marked the first lunar landing since 1976. But Jade Rabbit's latest malfunction could mean an early end for the historic mission, according to _Xinhua_.

Few details about the rover's problems were immediately available. China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense merely attributed the problem to a "complicated lunar surface environment" and stated that repairs are ongoing.

Jade Rabbit's troubles emerged shortly before it entered a "sleep" state for its second lunar night on Saturday (25 January). The rover and its accompanying lander—part of China's Chang'e-3 lunar mission—had both already gone dormant for about two weeks one month ago during the first lunar night of the mission. If the rover fails to "wake up" within two weeks, China may decide to scrub the planned three-month mission for the robotic explorer.

Such risks for robotic space missions are nothing new. About half of all lunar missions have failed; by comparison more than half of all missions to Mars have foundered along the way. (See _IEEE Spectrum's _infographic illustrating past Mars missions.) 

The plight of Jade Rabbit, known as _Yutu _in Chinese, has captivated netizens on China's most popular social media networks, according to _Agence France-Presse_. Searches for "Jade Rabbit lunar rover" on Sina Weibo, China's version of Twitter, topped the search list on Monday.

Chinese authorities have also taken an unusually transparent approach to discussing Jade Rabbit's problems compared with past space missions—a fact highlighted in the reporting of Chinese state media. The official news reports also emphasized the Chinese public's fascination with the ongoing mission.

"People not only hailed the authority's openness to the accident, but also expressed concern," _Xinhua_ stated.

_Xinhua_ also took the unusual step of publishing a "first-person account" from the rover that gave the robot a sense of personality and prepared the Chinese public for the possibility of the rover's demise. The account was based on a similar statement put out on an unverified social media account named "Jade Rabbit Lunar Rover," according to _Agence France-Presse_.

"Some parts of my body won't listen to their commands," the first-person account says. "Now my masters are hard at work thinking of ways to fix me... Even so, I know that it's possible I won't be able to endure this night."

Even if Jade Rabbit fails to wake up, it represents just one element of China's ambitious space program. Chinese taikonauts have already stayed aboard the nation's first orbital space lab, Tiangong-1. China also plans to launch Tiangong-2 in 2015, followed by the construction of a full-scale space station scheduled for completion in 2020. A report by the Chinese Academy of Sciences also laid out the possibility of manned missions to the moon.

The Jade Rabbit mission has also provided a solid dose of national pride that is helping to fuel the Chinese public's interest in space exploration. China's heightened focus on space exploration may have contributed in part to the popularity of "Gravity," Hollywood's latest space disaster film, which raked inmore than US $70 million at the Chinese box office last year.

China's "Jade Rabbit" Moon Rover Faces Premature End - IEEE Spectrum


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Whatever it did until now deserve to be praised...good job rabbit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_magnificent

Yes, Its unfortunate.


----------



## Genesis

China is in the crucial transitioning period from low quality to mid to high quality exporter. This is not good. Reputation takes decades to build, but can be destroyed in just one second.

This doesn't hurt our current image, because it already sucks, but it does delay by at least until the next successful project.

hopefully it's nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*Made in China*

What is not made in china !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

There is a backup called Chang'e 4. Anyhow, China has successfully mastered the technique of soft landing on another celestial body with this mission. The lander still works. The lander has a very advanced extreme UV telescope. 

The hostile temperatures on the Moon makes people realize what a paradise Earth is, and that all humanity should put aside its jingoistic differences and work together to make Earth a better place to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

SOHEIL said:


> *Made in China*
> 
> What is not made in china !!!



Yeah you think the Chinese made parts in Spirit and Opportunity and Curiosity would helped China make a better rover.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Oldman1 said:


> Yeah you think the Chinese made parts in Spirit and Opportunity and Curiosity would helped China make a better rover.


 
And what you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> And what you think?



I think you need to do better in rover design. If you can make the Opportunity, Spirit, and Curiosity, you can make a better rover than those. I mean its all Chinese made of course.


----------



## SOHEIL

Oldman1 said:


> Yeah you think the Chinese made parts in Spirit and Opportunity and Curiosity would helped China make a better rover.



Designing a perfect rover ... this is the problem !


----------



## romia

Oldman1 said:


> I think you need to do better in rover design. If you can make the Opportunity, Spirit, and Curiosity, you can make a better rover than those. I mean its all Chinese made of course.


how about ur US made first rover in space？US never failed in Space?We are all remember the two explosion of the space shuttle in the space history.Does those disaster represent the level of US space tech?
This is merely the first rover from China.Some country even cannot sent a man in space,look at the mirror before laughing at China,Okay?



SOHEIL said:


> made in china !!!


well,then as for rover where is made in Iran?buddy
we are certainly going to be a super power in space from failure and trying.
Who is 100% success in space explore.none in past,none in future.


----------



## SOHEIL

romia said:


> well,then as for rover where is made in Iran?buddy
> we are certainly going to be a super power in space from failure and trying.
> Who is 100% success in space explore.none in past,none in future.



Agree ...


----------



## Oldman1

romia said:


> how about ur US made first rover in space？US never failed in Space?We are all remember the two explosion of the space shuttle in the space history.Does those disaster represent the level of US space tech?
> This is merely the first rover from China.Some country even cannot sent a man in space,look at the mirror before laughing at China,Okay?



First rover? The other rovers sent to Mars are made in China. The parts are made in China. Thats how embarrassing it is. I mean even now the U.S. is sending rovers made by China to Mars. So I'm laughing okay?


----------



## Gessler

Well, bad news guys...

China’s maiden moon rover ‘Yutu’, beloved by millions, has been lost.

RIP!

The sad, breaking news was just reported today in an ultra brief dispatch by the English language version of Chinadaily – with the headline “Loss of lunar rover.”

Yutu apparently froze to death and failed to wake up and communicate with China’s mission controllers in Beijing on Monday, Feb. 10, when daylight returned to the rovers lunar landing site at Mare Imbrium at the start of what would have been Lunar Day 3.

“China’s first lunar rover, Yutu, could not be restored to full function on Monday [Feb. 10] as expected,” wrote Chinadaily.com.

Note: This story will be updated as further details emerge.
Portrait photo of Yutu moon rover taken by camera on the Chang'e-3 moon lander on Dec. 15, 2013 shortly after rolling all 6 wheels onto lunar surface. Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences

Portrait photo of Yutu moon rover taken by camera on the Chang’e-3 moon lander on Dec. 15, 2013 shortly after rolling all 6 wheels onto lunar surface. Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences

Yutu has touched the hearts of countless Earthlings since the history making landing on the Moon atop the Chang’e-3 lander two month ago on Dec. 14, 2013, but now will never see another Earthrise.

Although definitive word about the Chang’e-3 lander has not yet been announced, it is expected to survive and has a 1 year design lifetime.

The tragic Yutu news was not unexpected however, after Chinese space officials disclosed that the rover “experienced a mechanical control abnormality” two weeks ago, just as her 2nd lunar night was to begin, according to a report by China’s official government newspaper, The People’s Daily.

“Yutu experienced mechanical problems on Jan 25 and has been unable to function since then,” wrote Chinadaily.com.
360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander This 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander shows the Yutu rover at three different positions during its trek over the Moon’s surface at its landing site from Dec. 15-22, 2013 during the 1st Lunar Day. Credit: CNSA/Chinanews/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo – kenkremer.com

360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander
This 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander shows the Yutu rover at three different positions during its trek over the Moon’s surface at its landing site from Dec. 15-22, 2013 during the 1st Lunar Day. Credit: CNSA/Chinanews/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo – kenkremer.com

Each lunar day and night lasts for alternating periods of 14 Earth days.

The Yutu rover and Chang’e-3 mothership lander had just finished sleeping through the terribly frigid two week long lunar night since they entered their second hibernation period on Jan. 24th and 25th respectively, and Chinese space engineers had hoped to reawaken both probes in the past few days.

No communications are possible during the period of nighttime dormancy.

See our artistic impression of Earthrise over Yutu – above. It combines real images of the Moon’s surface terrain with an intentionally enlarged photo of Earth – all snapped by the Chang’e-3 lander – as a homage to the mission.

Yutu, which translates as ‘Jade Rabbit’ is named after the rabbit in Chinese mythology that lives on the Moon as a pet of the Moon goddess Chang’e.

The piggybacked pair of Chinese probes safely touched down on the Moon at Mare Imbrium near the Bay of Rainbows on Dec. 14, 2013.
Photo of Chang'e-3 moon lander emblazoned with Chinese national flag taken by the panoramic camera on the Yutu moon rover on Dec. 22, 2013. Credit: CNSA

Photo of Chang’e-3 moon lander emblazoned with Chinese national flag taken by the panoramic camera on the Yutu moon rover on Dec. 22, 2013. Credit: CNSA

Apparently one of Yutu’s solar panels did not fold back properly over the instrument laden mast after it was lowered to a horizontal position into a warmed electronics box where it is shielded and insulated from the extremely frigid lunar night time temperatures.

Such a malfunction would spell doom for the fragile electronic and computer components in the unprotected mast mounted instruments and systems, including the color and navigation cameras and the high gain antenna.

During each 14 Earth-day long night, the Moon’s temperatures plunge dramatically to below minus 180 Celsius, or minus 292 degrees Fahrenheit.

‘Jade Rabbit’ had departed the landing site forever, and was journeying southwards as the incident occurred – about six weeks into its planned 3 month long moon roving expedition.

The 140 kg Yutu robot drove off a pair of ramps and onto the moon seven hours after the Dec. 14, 2013 touchdown.

The 1200 kg stationary lander is expected to return science data about the Moon and telescopic observations of the Earth and celestial objects for at least one year.

Chang’e-3 and Yutu landed on a thick deposit of volcanic material.
Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover – from Above And Below Composite view shows China’s Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover from Above And Below (orbit and surface) – lander color panorama (top) and orbital view from NASA’s LRO orbiter (bottom). Chang’e-3 lander color panorama shows Yutu rover after it drove down the ramp to the moon’s surface and began driving around the landers right side to the south. Yellow lines connect craters seen in the lander panorama and the LROC image from LRO (taken at a later date after the rover had moved), red lines indicate approximate field of view of the lander panorama. Credit: CNSA/NASA/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo/Mark Robinson

Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover – from Above And Below
Composite view shows China’s Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover from Above And Below (orbit and surface) – lander color panorama (top) and orbital view from NASA’s LRO orbiter (bottom). Chang’e-3 lander color panorama shows Yutu rover after it drove down the ramp to the moon’s surface and began driving around the landers right side to the south. Yellow lines connect craters seen in the lander panorama and the LROC image from LRO (taken at a later date after the rover had moved), red lines indicate approximate field of view of the lander panorama. Credit: CNSA/NASA/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo/Mark Robinson

They were designed to conduct their science investigations and work independently of one another.

China can be proud of its magnificent space flight accomplishment.

Chang’e-3 was the first spacecraft from Earth to soft land on the Moon in nearly four decades since the touchdown of the Soviet Union’s Luna 24 sample return spacecraft back in 1976.

America’s last visit to the Moon’s surface occurred with the manned Apollo 17 landing mission – crewed by astronauts Gene Cernan and Harrison ‘Jack’ Schmitt , who coincidentally ascended from the lunar soil on Dec. 14, 1972 – exactly 41 years before Chang’e-3.

China’s follow on Chang’e-4 Moon lander is due to blastoff in 2015.

Surely the science and engineering team will incorporate valuable lessons learned.

China is only the 3rd country in the world to successfully soft land a spacecraft on Earth’s nearest neighbor after the United States and the Soviet Union.

Earth Bids China’s Yutu Moon Rover Farewell Forever!


----------



## ashish1

Same thing happened to Chandrayaan 1,anyway when China is sending rover again to moon??


----------



## Beast

Gessler said:


> Well, bad news guys...
> 
> China’s maiden moon rover ‘Yutu’, beloved by millions, has been lost.
> 
> RIP!
> 
> The sad, breaking news was just reported today in an ultra brief dispatch by the English language version of Chinadaily – with the headline “Loss of lunar rover.”
> 
> Yutu apparently froze to death and failed to wake up and communicate with China’s mission controllers in Beijing on Monday, Feb. 10, when daylight returned to the rovers lunar landing site at Mare Imbrium at the start of what would have been Lunar Day 3.
> 
> “China’s first lunar rover, Yutu, could not be restored to full function on Monday [Feb. 10] as expected,” wrote Chinadaily.com.
> 
> Note: This story will be updated as further details emerge.
> Portrait photo of Yutu moon rover taken by camera on the Chang'e-3 moon lander on Dec. 15, 2013 shortly after rolling all 6 wheels onto lunar surface. Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences
> 
> Portrait photo of Yutu moon rover taken by camera on the Chang’e-3 moon lander on Dec. 15, 2013 shortly after rolling all 6 wheels onto lunar surface. Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences
> 
> Yutu has touched the hearts of countless Earthlings since the history making landing on the Moon atop the Chang’e-3 lander two month ago on Dec. 14, 2013, but now will never see another Earthrise.
> 
> Although definitive word about the Chang’e-3 lander has not yet been announced, it is expected to survive and has a 1 year design lifetime.
> 
> The tragic Yutu news was not unexpected however, after Chinese space officials disclosed that the rover “experienced a mechanical control abnormality” two weeks ago, just as her 2nd lunar night was to begin, according to a report by China’s official government newspaper, The People’s Daily.
> 
> “Yutu experienced mechanical problems on Jan 25 and has been unable to function since then,” wrote Chinadaily.com.
> 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander This 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander shows the Yutu rover at three different positions during its trek over the Moon’s surface at its landing site from Dec. 15-22, 2013 during the 1st Lunar Day. Credit: CNSA/Chinanews/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo – kenkremer.com
> 
> 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander
> This 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander shows the Yutu rover at three different positions during its trek over the Moon’s surface at its landing site from Dec. 15-22, 2013 during the 1st Lunar Day. Credit: CNSA/Chinanews/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo – kenkremer.com
> 
> Each lunar day and night lasts for alternating periods of 14 Earth days.
> 
> The Yutu rover and Chang’e-3 mothership lander had just finished sleeping through the terribly frigid two week long lunar night since they entered their second hibernation period on Jan. 24th and 25th respectively, and Chinese space engineers had hoped to reawaken both probes in the past few days.
> 
> No communications are possible during the period of nighttime dormancy.
> 
> See our artistic impression of Earthrise over Yutu – above. It combines real images of the Moon’s surface terrain with an intentionally enlarged photo of Earth – all snapped by the Chang’e-3 lander – as a homage to the mission.
> 
> Yutu, which translates as ‘Jade Rabbit’ is named after the rabbit in Chinese mythology that lives on the Moon as a pet of the Moon goddess Chang’e.
> 
> The piggybacked pair of Chinese probes safely touched down on the Moon at Mare Imbrium near the Bay of Rainbows on Dec. 14, 2013.
> Photo of Chang'e-3 moon lander emblazoned with Chinese national flag taken by the panoramic camera on the Yutu moon rover on Dec. 22, 2013. Credit: CNSA
> 
> Photo of Chang’e-3 moon lander emblazoned with Chinese national flag taken by the panoramic camera on the Yutu moon rover on Dec. 22, 2013. Credit: CNSA
> 
> Apparently one of Yutu’s solar panels did not fold back properly over the instrument laden mast after it was lowered to a horizontal position into a warmed electronics box where it is shielded and insulated from the extremely frigid lunar night time temperatures.
> 
> Such a malfunction would spell doom for the fragile electronic and computer components in the unprotected mast mounted instruments and systems, including the color and navigation cameras and the high gain antenna.
> 
> During each 14 Earth-day long night, the Moon’s temperatures plunge dramatically to below minus 180 Celsius, or minus 292 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> ‘Jade Rabbit’ had departed the landing site forever, and was journeying southwards as the incident occurred – about six weeks into its planned 3 month long moon roving expedition.
> 
> The 140 kg Yutu robot drove off a pair of ramps and onto the moon seven hours after the Dec. 14, 2013 touchdown.
> 
> The 1200 kg stationary lander is expected to return science data about the Moon and telescopic observations of the Earth and celestial objects for at least one year.
> 
> Chang’e-3 and Yutu landed on a thick deposit of volcanic material.
> Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover – from Above And Below Composite view shows China’s Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover from Above And Below (orbit and surface) – lander color panorama (top) and orbital view from NASA’s LRO orbiter (bottom). Chang’e-3 lander color panorama shows Yutu rover after it drove down the ramp to the moon’s surface and began driving around the landers right side to the south. Yellow lines connect craters seen in the lander panorama and the LROC image from LRO (taken at a later date after the rover had moved), red lines indicate approximate field of view of the lander panorama. Credit: CNSA/NASA/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo/Mark Robinson
> 
> Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover – from Above And Below
> Composite view shows China’s Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover from Above And Below (orbit and surface) – lander color panorama (top) and orbital view from NASA’s LRO orbiter (bottom). Chang’e-3 lander color panorama shows Yutu rover after it drove down the ramp to the moon’s surface and began driving around the landers right side to the south. Yellow lines connect craters seen in the lander panorama and the LROC image from LRO (taken at a later date after the rover had moved), red lines indicate approximate field of view of the lander panorama. Credit: CNSA/NASA/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo/Mark Robinson
> 
> They were designed to conduct their science investigations and work independently of one another.
> 
> China can be proud of its magnificent space flight accomplishment.
> 
> Chang’e-3 was the first spacecraft from Earth to soft land on the Moon in nearly four decades since the touchdown of the Soviet Union’s Luna 24 sample return spacecraft back in 1976.
> 
> America’s last visit to the Moon’s surface occurred with the manned Apollo 17 landing mission – crewed by astronauts Gene Cernan and Harrison ‘Jack’ Schmitt , who coincidentally ascended from the lunar soil on Dec. 14, 1972 – exactly 41 years before Chang’e-3.
> 
> China’s follow on Chang’e-4 Moon lander is due to blastoff in 2015.
> 
> Surely the science and engineering team will incorporate valuable lessons learned.
> 
> China is only the 3rd country in the world to successfully soft land a spacecraft on Earth’s nearest neighbor after the United States and the Soviet Union.
> 
> Earth Bids China’s Yutu Moon Rover Farewell Forever!



Not yet. From CCTV, Yutu may suffer some damage of some parts. It may still function and the only thing is it will not able conduct the originated all experiment.


----------



## Genesis

in a weird way this good. China always report this is done great that's done great, which doesn't make me think they are great, just that the difficulties are not that high.

People fail when they go into high risk situations, that's just the way it is. Nobody fails at walking, but everyone can do it and it's not special. 

If we are failing that just means we are finally at a stage where we are going into new fields.


----------



## Beast

Gessler said:


> Well, bad news guys...
> 
> China’s maiden moon rover ‘Yutu’, beloved by millions, has been lost.
> 
> RIP!
> 
> The sad, breaking news was just reported today in an ultra brief dispatch by the English language version of Chinadaily – with the headline “Loss of lunar rover.”
> 
> Yutu apparently froze to death and failed to wake up and communicate with China’s mission controllers in Beijing on Monday, Feb. 10, when daylight returned to the rovers lunar landing site at Mare Imbrium at the start of what would have been Lunar Day 3.
> 
> “China’s first lunar rover, Yutu, could not be restored to full function on Monday [Feb. 10] as expected,” wrote Chinadaily.com.
> 
> Note: This story will be updated as further details emerge.
> Portrait photo of Yutu moon rover taken by camera on the Chang'e-3 moon lander on Dec. 15, 2013 shortly after rolling all 6 wheels onto lunar surface. Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences
> 
> Portrait photo of Yutu moon rover taken by camera on the Chang’e-3 moon lander on Dec. 15, 2013 shortly after rolling all 6 wheels onto lunar surface. Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences
> 
> Yutu has touched the hearts of countless Earthlings since the history making landing on the Moon atop the Chang’e-3 lander two month ago on Dec. 14, 2013, but now will never see another Earthrise.
> 
> Although definitive word about the Chang’e-3 lander has not yet been announced, it is expected to survive and has a 1 year design lifetime.
> 
> The tragic Yutu news was not unexpected however, after Chinese space officials disclosed that the rover “experienced a mechanical control abnormality” two weeks ago, just as her 2nd lunar night was to begin, according to a report by China’s official government newspaper, The People’s Daily.
> 
> “Yutu experienced mechanical problems on Jan 25 and has been unable to function since then,” wrote Chinadaily.com.
> 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander This 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander shows the Yutu rover at three different positions during its trek over the Moon’s surface at its landing site from Dec. 15-22, 2013 during the 1st Lunar Day. Credit: CNSA/Chinanews/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo – kenkremer.com
> 
> 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander
> This 360-degree time-lapse color panorama from China’s Chang’e-3 lander shows the Yutu rover at three different positions during its trek over the Moon’s surface at its landing site from Dec. 15-22, 2013 during the 1st Lunar Day. Credit: CNSA/Chinanews/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo – kenkremer.com
> 
> Each lunar day and night lasts for alternating periods of 14 Earth days.
> 
> The Yutu rover and Chang’e-3 mothership lander had just finished sleeping through the terribly frigid two week long lunar night since they entered their second hibernation period on Jan. 24th and 25th respectively, and Chinese space engineers had hoped to reawaken both probes in the past few days.
> 
> No communications are possible during the period of nighttime dormancy.
> 
> See our artistic impression of Earthrise over Yutu – above. It combines real images of the Moon’s surface terrain with an intentionally enlarged photo of Earth – all snapped by the Chang’e-3 lander – as a homage to the mission.
> 
> Yutu, which translates as ‘Jade Rabbit’ is named after the rabbit in Chinese mythology that lives on the Moon as a pet of the Moon goddess Chang’e.
> 
> The piggybacked pair of Chinese probes safely touched down on the Moon at Mare Imbrium near the Bay of Rainbows on Dec. 14, 2013.
> Photo of Chang'e-3 moon lander emblazoned with Chinese national flag taken by the panoramic camera on the Yutu moon rover on Dec. 22, 2013. Credit: CNSA
> 
> Photo of Chang’e-3 moon lander emblazoned with Chinese national flag taken by the panoramic camera on the Yutu moon rover on Dec. 22, 2013. Credit: CNSA
> 
> Apparently one of Yutu’s solar panels did not fold back properly over the instrument laden mast after it was lowered to a horizontal position into a warmed electronics box where it is shielded and insulated from the extremely frigid lunar night time temperatures.
> 
> Such a malfunction would spell doom for the fragile electronic and computer components in the unprotected mast mounted instruments and systems, including the color and navigation cameras and the high gain antenna.
> 
> During each 14 Earth-day long night, the Moon’s temperatures plunge dramatically to below minus 180 Celsius, or minus 292 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> ‘Jade Rabbit’ had departed the landing site forever, and was journeying southwards as the incident occurred – about six weeks into its planned 3 month long moon roving expedition.
> 
> The 140 kg Yutu robot drove off a pair of ramps and onto the moon seven hours after the Dec. 14, 2013 touchdown.
> 
> The 1200 kg stationary lander is expected to return science data about the Moon and telescopic observations of the Earth and celestial objects for at least one year.
> 
> Chang’e-3 and Yutu landed on a thick deposit of volcanic material.
> Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover – from Above And Below Composite view shows China’s Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover from Above And Below (orbit and surface) – lander color panorama (top) and orbital view from NASA’s LRO orbiter (bottom). Chang’e-3 lander color panorama shows Yutu rover after it drove down the ramp to the moon’s surface and began driving around the landers right side to the south. Yellow lines connect craters seen in the lander panorama and the LROC image from LRO (taken at a later date after the rover had moved), red lines indicate approximate field of view of the lander panorama. Credit: CNSA/NASA/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo/Mark Robinson
> 
> Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover – from Above And Below
> Composite view shows China’s Chang’e-3 lander and Yutu rover from Above And Below (orbit and surface) – lander color panorama (top) and orbital view from NASA’s LRO orbiter (bottom). Chang’e-3 lander color panorama shows Yutu rover after it drove down the ramp to the moon’s surface and began driving around the landers right side to the south. Yellow lines connect craters seen in the lander panorama and the LROC image from LRO (taken at a later date after the rover had moved), red lines indicate approximate field of view of the lander panorama. Credit: CNSA/NASA/Ken Kremer/Marco Di Lorenzo/Mark Robinson
> 
> They were designed to conduct their science investigations and work independently of one another.
> 
> China can be proud of its magnificent space flight accomplishment.
> 
> Chang’e-3 was the first spacecraft from Earth to soft land on the Moon in nearly four decades since the touchdown of the Soviet Union’s Luna 24 sample return spacecraft back in 1976.
> 
> America’s last visit to the Moon’s surface occurred with the manned Apollo 17 landing mission – crewed by astronauts Gene Cernan and Harrison ‘Jack’ Schmitt , who coincidentally ascended from the lunar soil on Dec. 14, 1972 – exactly 41 years before Chang’e-3.
> 
> China’s follow on Chang’e-4 Moon lander is due to blastoff in 2015.
> 
> Surely the science and engineering team will incorporate valuable lessons learned.
> 
> China is only the 3rd country in the world to successfully soft land a spacecraft on Earth’s nearest neighbor after the United States and the Soviet Union.
> 
> Earth Bids China’s Yutu Moon Rover Farewell Forever!


please take back the false news.  Yutu is alive. Check out latest yahoo world news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

China's lunar rover "wakes up": spokesman

English.news.cn 2014-02-13 11:05:41

BEIJING, Feb. 13 (Xinhua) -- China's moon rover Yutu is awake after its troubled dormancy but experts are still trying to find out the cause of its abnormality, a spokesman with the country's lunar probe program said on Thursday.

"Yutu has come back to life," said Pei Zhaoyu, the spokesman.

Pei said the moon rover, named after the pet of a lunar goddess in ancient Chinese mythology, has now been restored to its normal signal reception function. But experts are still working to verify the cause of its mechanical control abnormality.

The problem emerged before Yutu entered its second dormancy on the moon on Jan. 25 as the lunar night fell.

"Yutu went to sleep under an abnormal status," Pei said, adding that experts were concerned that it might not be able to survive the extremely low temperatures during the lunar night.

"The rover stands a chance of being saved now that it is still alive," he said.

On Sina Weibo, China's Twitter, user "Yutu Lunar Rover", which has followed the developments of the rover mission in a first-person account, posted its first update since the abnormality.

"Hi, anybody there?" it asked in a post, which immediately attracted tens of thousands of comments.

Many Chinese Internet users said they were moved to hear that their "cute rabbit" had "come back to life", and some said the rover was a "foodie" waking up for rice dumplings, a must-have delicacy for China's Lantern Festival that falls on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A brand new cutting-edge electric arc wind tunnel （commissioned in 2007）

航天十一院电弧风洞获国防科技进步一等奖_中国航天科技集团公司

won 2013 National Defence Science and Technology Progress Award 1st Class

Some parameters：

Tunnel Diameter：in the order of 1m
Spatial Range Modelled：20-100km
Mach Number：3-30

Fulfilling the need for the simulation tests of new spacecrafts in large-scale and long-duration aerodynamic heating environments。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Chang'e-2 lunar probe travels 70 mln km*
English.news.cn 2014-02-14 20:47:00


BEIJING, Feb. 14 (Xinhua) -- *China's second lunar probe, Chang'e-2, has traveled more than 70 million km into deep space in good condition*, so far the longest voyage of a Chinese spacecraft, a senior engineer said Friday.


Chang'e-2 was launched on Oct. 1, 2010 to verify crucial technologies for Chang'e-3. It set off from its moon orbit for outer space in June 2011 after finishing all of its tasks.

*Chang'e-2 is expected to travel as far as 300 million km from the earth, after which it will return to perigee of about 7 million km from the earth around 2029, said Zhou Jianliang, chief engineer of the Beijing Aerospace Control Center*.

The probe will reach 100 million km from Earth in July of this year.

The control center has made many breakthroughs in fuel use and orbital decay technologies, which will boost China's future deep space exploration, Zhou said. 

Chang'e-2 lunar probe travels 70 mln km - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

How about Yutu now ?


----------



## shuttler

Successful testing of an automous re-entry high speed and landing space vehicle:
Credit to cirr for the report:

Red “X-37B"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Long March-7（CZ-7) begins final assembly for 2014 maiden flight ：







中國評論新聞：長征七號運載火箭開始總裝　預計今年首飛

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

China`s moon rover goes into third planned dormancy


----------



## shuttler

A visual concept of Chang'er 5
Credit: tech.qq.com

Chang'er 5 will be launched approximately in 2017
The project will involve landing, exploring and returning home with moon rock and soil samples. The manoevres will be unmanned.

There will be a rendevouz and docking procedure in the Lunar orbit before returning home
A test capsule will be launched this year!





*叶培建 Mr Ye Peijian *
Credit: culture.zjol.com.cn
*One of the founders of the Chang'er program*

More detail here:
嫦娥五号2017年左右发射——中国探月工程最新揭秘(1)_国内_光明网-搜狐滚动

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eazzy

CZ-9

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler

It will take another decade before *CZ-9* (100-130 ton LEO payload) can be deployed

More update news on China's development of existing or coming projects in another interview with *叶培建 Mr Ye Peijian, *(post #53) and *张小虹 Ms Zhang Xiaohong*:

天宮二號明年發射 航天人對“玉兔”故障表歉意_新聞_鉅亨網

*Summary*:

The Chang'er 3 lunar lander and Yutu rover team of scientists and engineers express their regret over Yutu's glitches during the last "dormancy" and "wake-up" period. Yutu is experiencing some malfunctions but the team is still working hard to restore the rover to its prime conditions

1. *Tiangong 2*
Launch date: Before end of 2015
Key technologies / activities:
- TG2 is a bigger module than TG 1
- Refueling techniques (propellants)
- Performance of more manned docking and supplies replenishment exercises
- All the above enable a longer stay in space for our Taikongnauts
- Tiangong 2 will be China's largest skylab until the completion of our Space Station building on or before 2020 - the year when the ISS retires. By then China's Space Station will be the world's only station functioning in space.

2. *CZ-5 and CZ-7* rockets
- debute launching of both rockets in Wenchang Satellite Launching Center in Hainan
- the rockets will be used for launching various capsules for our space station and the spacecraft for the 3rd phase of our Lunar project
- date of completion of testing of the rockets by end of 2014
- deployment in 2015

3. *Success rate*
As of end of 2013, China rockets have completed 188 missions with a success rate of* over 95%
*
4.* Other activities in 2014*

a. debute launching of CZ-3C (modified Type 2 rocket) in the second half of 2014
b. the rockets will send (1) Chang'er 5 experimental module and (2) China's space shuttle into space separately in the year

Chang'er 5's experimental module will be used to test China spacecraft's return-to-earth capabilities

This news is covered by @cirr's posting earlier here:
Preparation for Chang'e-5 launch on schedule


China will launch a space shuttle this year. The vehicle will carry out multiple missions of
a. cleaning up spatial debris
b. perfecting the techniques of orbital transfer
c. preparation for future missions to Moon and Mars
d. various other testing on new material, spatial techniques and experiments

Coverage of this news also by @cirr earlier here:

China to launch first "space shuttle bus" this year
Yuan Zheng-1 Upper Stage Set for Launch in 2014

Looking forward to another exciting year of China's space explorations!
Good Luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Great goings if one also considers the scheduled launch of Beidou global positioning satellites beginning this year till 2020


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> It will take another decade before *CZ-9* (100-130 ton LEO payload) can be deployed
> 
> More update news on China's development of existing or coming projects in another interview with *叶培建 Mr Ye Peijian, *(post #53) and *张小虹 Ms Zhang Xiaohong*:
> 
> 天宮二號明年發射 航天人對“玉兔”故障表歉意_新聞_鉅亨網



Correction:





His name is* Liang Xiaohong 梁小虹*
*Deputy Head of CALT (China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *China will launch a space shuttle this year. The vehicle will carry out multiple missions of*
> a. cleaning up spatial debris
> b. perfecting the techniques of orbital transfer
> c. preparation for future missions to Moon and Mars
> d. various other testing on new material, spatial techniques and experiments
> 
> Coverage of this news also by @cirr earlier here:
> 
> China to launch first "space shuttle bus" this year
> Yuan Zheng-1 Upper Stage Set for Launch in 2014
> 
> Looking forward to another exciting year of China's space explorations!
> Good Luck!




远征 1 号 *Yuan Zheng 1*

*



*
Credit: hsw.cn





credit: guancha.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Yutu wakes up by herself for the 4th working period after the 3rd dormancy!
玉兔号最新消息：嫦娥三号和月球车第四月昼成功自主唤醒
2014-03-14 *

玉兔号最新消息：牵动国人心的月球车玉兔号今天再次传来好消息。国防科工局宣布，今天6时42分，玉兔号月球车收到正常遥测信号，成功自主唤醒。不过，月球车玉兔此前的机构控制异常问题仍未排除，但其它功能正常，车上全景相机、测月雷达等按计划开展了科学探测。

此前，嫦娥三号着陆器于3月12日15时21分已实现自主唤醒。进入第四月昼工作期后，着陆器和月球车搭载的载荷重新开机，按计划开展有效探测工作。

在此前三个月昼工作期，嫦娥三号着陆器工作正常。着陆器上搭载的有效载荷月基天文望远镜、极紫外相机以及工程载荷月尘测量仪完成了既定的探测任务，获得了大量的科学和工程数据。进入新的月昼工作期后，这些载荷将进行长期的有效探测，以获得更多科学数据和探测成果。目前，着陆器已转入长期管理模式。

自去年12月14日实现月面软着陆以来，“玉兔号”月球车经历了三个月夜极低温度考验，迎来了第四个月昼。按照工作计划和相关程序，月球车将转入长期管理模式。月球车此前出现的机构控制异常问题仍未排除，有关方面仍在继续进行故障排查工作。月球车其它功能正常，车上的全景相机、测月雷达等四台有效载荷按计划开展了科学探测。在此后的月昼工作期间，月球车搭载的设备将根据需要在地面控制中心的指挥控制下开展后续探测工作。

嫦娥三号着陆器和“玉兔号”月球车在三个月昼工作期间，圆满完成了工程任务，获取了大量工程数据和科学数据，为今后月球探测和科学研究打下了坚实基础。

Jade Rabbit Latest news :The moon rover Yutu "Jade Rabbit" brings good news again today . State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) announced today @ 6:42 am that Yutu "Jade Rabbit" rover's telemetry signals are in normal , successful self- awakened. conditions. However , unusual problem persists in some of the rover's body control system but other parts function normally. The rotor's panoramic cameras, radar and other surveying equipment for scientific exploration are carrying out according to plan .

On March 12 @15:21 o'clock, Chang'e 3 lander has achieved self- awakened function on. the fourth lunar work-day. After rebooting their respective systems, he lander and rover carry out effective works according to plan.

During the daytime working period in the previous three months, Chang'e 3 lander functions properly. Mounted on the lander's payload are the moon-based telescopes, cameras, and the EUV lunar dust load meter - all of them are installed for the exploration mission. The equipment have collected a lot of scientific and engineering data . After entering the fresh lunar daytime working period , these loaded equipment will still be effective to carry out missions for gathering more scientific data and detection results. At present, the lander is in a "sustainable management" mode.

Since soft landing on the lunar surface on last December 14, "Jade Rabbit " Yutu rover has experienced three lunar low night-time temperature tests. Now she welcomes the fourth lunar daytime . Accordance to the work plan and related procedures, the rover will be switched to the "sustainable control" mode but the unusual problems which the lunar rover previously experienced still persist. The earth's control center still continues with their troubleshooting works . Four equipment on the rover such as the panoramic camera , lunar surveying radars etc function properly . During the coming lunar work-days , the equipment on the rover are going to carry out follow-up exploration works according to the command and control of the Earth's center..

During past three months, Chang'e 3 landing and "JadeRabbit" Yutu rover successful completed all of the engineering tasks. They have collected a lot of engineering and scientific data for future lunar exploration and scientific research. Because of these, the mission has laid a solid foundation.

net assisted translation'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

China launched successfully this morning the 6th ballistic missile early warning satellite, SJ-11-06.
















Henri K.


----------



## cirr

Integrated modal test for Long March-5(CZ-5) carrier rocket:






中国运载火箭技术研究院

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The Wenchang launch site is nearly ready for action：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*China's Lunar Roving Vehicle revealed (max taikonaut capacity = 2):*
April 10, 2014





Credit: Xinhua and Chongqing morning news


Free sauna coming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*天宫 2号 2015前后发射
Tiangong 2 - launching date: around 2015*

*Some graphics*

*Tiangong 2*






Credit: kepu.net.cn





Credit: guancha

*Graphical presentation of a completed space station - China (converging on the center connector from 4 directions)- around 2020
Completion of core cabin around 2018
Launching of Tiangong 2 - around 2015






Descriptive boxes from left to right: 
Cargo vehicle - Space Lab II - Core cabin - Astronauts' vehicle - Spae Lab I*
Credit : Xinhuanet





Credit: yn.xinhuanet.com
*From a rotated angle of the structure ( converging on the the center connector from 6 directions)
Descriptive boxes from top to bottom, left to right:
Core cabin - Space lab I
Cargo vehicle (top) - Astronauts' vehicle ( bottom)
Space lab II*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

*As electrical blockage is found Chinese scramble to salvage Yutu lunar rover*

The South China Morning Post reported on Friday that Chinese engineers believe that they have found the fault that has prevented the Yutu lunar rover from operating since shortly after it landed on the moon as part of the Chang’e 3 expedition. The fault appears to be in a blacked circuit that has prevented its driving mechanism from operating. As a result the Yutu has been parked on the lunar surface unable to proceed further.

The problem became apparent when the lunar rover was unable to “button up” to protect it from the intense cold of the lunar night. The Yutu landed on December 14, 2013, making China the third country to land something on the lunar surface. It suffered its breakdown on January 25, 2014 and, even though its instruments have continued to work, it has been unable to move its wheels or solar panels.

Chinese engineers are working on ways to bypass the blocked circuit and to determine what had caused the problem to start with. If they can work out a way to get the Yutu rolling again, the Chinese might be able to salvage more of its mission. Otherwise Yutu, named after the rabbit that the lunar goddess Chang’e is said to have kept as a pet, is likely done after having only moved 20 meters.

The problem will likely have an impact on China’s lunar program going further. The Chinese plan to land a second lunar rover as part of the Chang’e 5 mission in 2015. A lunar sample return mission is planned for 2017. Going further, China has ambitions to land astronauts on the lunar surface, a feat which was last accomplished by the United States in 1972 with the Apollo 17 mission. A number of other countries private companies have lunar ambitions as well. Ironically, pursuant to President Obama’s directive, NASA has foresworn any aspiration to return to the moon.

As electrical blockage is found Chinese scramble to salvage Yutu lunar rover - Houston Space news | Examiner.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> *China's Lunar Roving Vehicle revealed (max taikonaut capacity = 2):*
> April 10, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Xinhua and Chongqing morning news



*New lunar rover unveiled at Chongqing tech fair*
*Updated: 2014-04-14 07:11*










Credit: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A bird's eye view of an industrial base for new generation launch vehicle in Tianjin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Moon Palace-1* to be unveiled to the public later this year：

中国探月工程目标是驻月 “月宫一号”今年公开-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*New lunar rover unveiled at Chongqing tech fair*

By Luo Wangshu and Zhao Lei (China Daily) 09:50, April 14, 2014




Visitor inspects a lunar rover at the 11th China Chongqing High-tech Fair on Thursday. The rover is expected to serve the nation's first astronauts who will set foot on the moon. [Photo/China Daily]

China's space exploration agency unveiled a four-wheeled lunar rover on Thursday, sparking speculation about sending Chinese astronauts to the moon.

The vehicle was displayed at the 11th China Chongqing High-tech Fair that opened in the southwestern metropolis, and instantly attracted a frenzy of attention.

Being developed by the Ministry of Education's Center of Space Exploration, the vehicle can carry two people and a heavy payload. It will serve the nation's first astronauts who will set foot on the moon, according to Zhan Hanjing, deputy chief designer at the center.

Research and development for the rover was commissioned jointly by several central departments that oversee China's space program, including the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense and the Ministry of Education, he said, adding that the conceptual design began at the end of 2013.

"I don't know whether the task signifies that the government has decided to pursue missions to the moon," Zhan said. "But I can tell you that the task was given to us by the government, and all of its costs are covered by State funds."

He declined to disclose the project's budget or the amount of money that has been spent so far.

China has not yet created a manned lunar exploration project, Wu Weiren, chief designer for the nation's lunar probe program, said in earlier reports.

The new moon vehicle, though appearing rough and unsophisticated, boasts an outstanding ability to roam over bumpy terrain with its lightweight frame and supreme strength, Zhan said.

He said the center is also working on two other rovers, but didn't elaborate.

The first manned rover was used in the US Apollo 15 mission in 1971. Altogether, there have been three lunar vehicles driven by astronauts on the moon. All were from the United States.

"We studied the US manned rovers used in Apollo 15, 16 and 17 missions and adopted their experience in our design," Zhan said.

China's first rover to touch the moon's surface is the 140-kilogram, six-wheeled Yutu, which was part of the Chang'e-3 mission last year. It began operating on Dec 15.

The Chinese buggy has outlived its design life of three months and is in its fourth period of dormancy.

"The scientists and designers will overcome a host of technological difficulties before they produce a usable manned rover," an insider with China's lunar exploration project said, who wished to remain anonymous.

"For instance, they must design a reliable wheel. A new navigation system is also needed."

New lunar rover unveiled at Chongqing tech fair - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou navigation system makes breakthrough- China.org.cn

China's independently-developed Beidou differential navigation satellite system has achieved a positioning accuracy within one meter, a major breakthrough in marine application, local authorities said Friday.

The Beidou Radio Beacon-Differential Beidou Navigation Satellite System (RBN-DBDS) is an augmentation system that provides improved positioning accuracy of the GPS-like Beidou Navigation Satellite System by broadcasting differential corrections to Beidou receivers in the medium frequency radio beacon band (285-325 khz), said Wang Cheng, a senior engineer of the Beihai Navigation Safety Administration under the Ministry of Transport, the developer of the system.

The RBN-DBDS system has passed an evaluation after more than 130 days of test trials in Tianjin Municipality. It can be applied in sailing, marine exploration and rescue, and maritime charting and monitoring.

After the system's completion, customers can receive free positioning services from Beidou and GPS with a dual-mode receiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

*China's Beidou navigation system makes breakthrough*

TIANJIN, May 9 -- China's independently-developed Beidou differential navigation satellite system has achieved a positioning accuracy within one meter, a major breakthrough in marine application, local authorities said Friday.

The Beidou Radio Beacon-Differential Beidou Navigation Satellite System (RBN-DBDS) is an augmentation system that provides improved positioning accuracy of the GPS-like Beidou Navigation Satellite System by broadcasting differential corrections to Beidou receivers in the medium frequency radio beacon band (285-325 khz), said Wang Cheng, a senior engineer of the Beihai Navigation Safety Administration under the Ministry of Transport, the developer of the system.

The RBN-DBDS system has passed an evaluation after more than 130 days of test trials in Tianjin Municipality. It can be applied in sailing, marine exploration and rescue, and maritime charting and monitoring.

After the system's completion, customers can receive free positioning services from Beidou and GPS with a dual-mode receiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Variant Airship proposed by Dr. Li Xiaoyang of New Concept Aircraft (Zhuhai) Co., Ltd.：






NCA(Zhuhai)'s “Near Space Pioneer" Near Space Lab achieved success:

珠海NCA“临近空间拓荒者”近太空实验室获成功_科技前沿_新闻中心_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Hainan Wenchang Space Centre near completion：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

"*Lunar Palace-1*"











Detailed report in Chinese: “月宫一号”：奔月中国标配(图)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Breakthrough in the development of DFH-5 GEO satellite platform：











Static tests successfully completed。

Report in Chinese 东方红五号卫星平台研制获突破性进展_中国航天科技集团公司

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

渤海重工研制卫星发射平台装置顺利交付使用|渤海|重工_凤凰军事








中国新一代运载火箭一级机架完成静力试验（图）|静力试验|新一代运载火箭_凤凰军事

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Chang'e-5 Flight Tester Recoverable capsule：






中国嫦娥五号飞行试验器完成真空热试验（图）|嫦娥|热试验_凤凰军事

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*KM5B*


----------



## cirr




----------



## JSCh

The launch umbilical tower, nice


----------



## Broccoli

Anyone knows when Long March 7 is planned to have it's first flight? Some sources say that it should happen first time late this year but others say 2015-2016.


----------



## 55100864

Broccoli said:


> Anyone knows when Long March 7 is planned to have it's first flight? Some sources say that it should happen first time late this year but others say 2015-2016.


Most likely during the first half of 2015.


----------



## Beast

55100864 said:


> Most likely during the first half of 2015.


Late 2014 is a very high chance.


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报：长征七号火箭活动发射平台完成首次行走试验
时间：[2014-06-26]

据《中国航天报》6月25日报道，长征七号活动发射平台近日在海南文昌航天发射场完成了与发射场轨道匹配的行走试验任务，为长七活动发射平台的首次发射场合练提供了有效的行走参数，也意味着长征七号火箭距离进场合练又近了一步，我国的天宫计划也将得以继续顺利进行。

长征七号运载火箭是中国运载火箭技术研究院研发的新一代中型液体运载火箭，目前火箭研制工作进展顺利，*预计将于2015年6月前在中国海南航天发射场实现首飞，并将于2016年将天舟货运飞船升空与天宫二号对接。*








According to the above report, estimated for first flight to be before June 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*航天11所迈入飞行器总体研制领域*

航天11所迈入飞行器总体研制领域_中国航天科技集团公司

What's this all-new flying vehicle？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

WU-14 related pics：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

WU-14
















Again？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

cirr said:


> WU-14 related pics：



At least make your own pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Oldman1 said:


> At least make your own pic.





I bet in your heart, you must be jealous of China able to make same progress with US on HGV that resort American to pick on such small thing.

Just like how petty American behave when CCTV used just a 3 seconds clip of Top Gun and they make big matter out of it.


----------



## kristisipe

Beast said:


> I bet in your heart, you must be jealous of China able to make same progress with US on HGV that resort American to pick on such small thing.
> 
> Just like how petty American behave when CCTV used just a 3 seconds clip of Top Gun and they make big matter out of it.



He is not an American, he is a taiwanese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

kristisipe said:


> He is not an American, he is a taiwanese



of a green hue？


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> I bet in your heart, you must be jealous of China able to make same progress with US on HGV that resort American to pick on such small thing.
> 
> Just like how petty American behave when CCTV used just a 3 seconds clip of Top Gun and they make big matter out of it.



Oh I'm sorry to embarrass yourself that China can't even used its own imagination to make its own picture instead of plagiarism.

And yeah showing that 3 seconds of Top Gun instead of showing your own pilots flying tells how bad your guys are.


----------



## eazzy

The future of Chinese space exploration is very exciting.


----------



## Beidou2020

*Foreign experts learn about Beidou satellites*

China is giving foreign professionals training on the technologies developed for the nation's Beidou satellite navigation system.

Nineteen representatives from eight nations, including Thailand, Malaysia, Pakistan and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, are attending a course in Hubei province, Xinhua News Agency reported.

The event has been organized by the National Remote Sensing Center, which comes under the Ministry of Science and Technology. It is intended to promote Beidou among Asian nations and encourage international cooperation over satellite technology.

The trainees are visiting research institutes and enterprises involved in the Beidou project.


----------



## Beast

Oldman1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry to embarrass yourself that China can't even used its own imagination to make its own picture instead of plagiarism.
> 
> And yeah showing that 3 seconds of Top Gun instead of showing your own pilots flying tells how bad your guys are.



No, it just show how narrow minded you American are, just becos for the sake of trying to be original for a 3 seconds real aircraft explosion clip and decide to probably spend million for it which has no real defence contribution value? LOL..
Will the 3 second clip make any defence to the technology of the aircraft? No But the million spend on the clip instead helps in R&D process? Hell yes!

You know why your dear American defence are now implementing cost cutting measure? Becos of so much wastage of spending your country wealth on unnecessary thing. The embarrassment is on you!


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> No, it just show how narrow minded you American are, just becos for the sake of trying to be original for a 3 seconds real aircraft explosion clip and decide to probably spend million for it which has no real defence contribution value? LOL..
> Will the 3 second clip make any defence to the technology of the aircraft? No But the million spend on the clip instead helps in R&D process? Hell yes!
> 
> You know why your dear American defence are now implementing cost cutting measure? Becos of so much wastage of spending your country wealth on unnecessary thing. The embarrassment is on you!




If you can't even show Chinese pilots are capable for flying and performing for just 3 seconds footage for lets say the last few years, something tells us about how bad they really are. Makes sense right? Not about cost saving measure. That how narrow minded you really are.


----------



## Genesis

Oldman1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry to embarrass yourself that China can't even used its own imagination to make its own picture instead of plagiarism.
> 
> And yeah showing that 3 seconds of Top Gun instead of showing your own pilots flying tells how bad your guys are.


those pictures are by journalists, they have no idea what it's suppose to look like, since America released certain pictures to its media, our media would have to copy yours, cause ours didn't reveal what it looks like.

No way would we reveal our weapon at this stage.

Also isn't having the weapon more important than a picture of what it suppose to look like? I mean that's my thinking, you can't throw a picture at a nation can you?


----------



## T-123456

Any info on this,i qouted the important parts?
'Impossible' space engine may actually work, NASA test suggests - Yahoo News
''In 2012, however, a team of Chinese researchers built their own version of the system and found that it does indeed work, generating enough thrust to potentially power a satellite''

''The NASA scientists determined that the Cannae Drive produces 30 to 50 micronewtons of thrust — less than 0.1 percent of that measured by the Chinese team, Wired UK noted, but nevertheless suggesting that the technology works.''


----------



## Oldman1

Genesis said:


> those pictures are by journalists, they have no idea what it's suppose to look like, since America released certain pictures to its media, our media would have to copy yours, cause ours didn't reveal what it looks like.
> 
> No way would we reveal our weapon at this stage.
> 
> Also isn't having the weapon more important than a picture of what it suppose to look like? I mean that's my thinking, you can't throw a picture at a nation can you?



And yet our picture is based on what is real and can be thrown at.


----------



## Genesis

Oldman1 said:


> And yet our picture is based on what is real and can be thrown at.


yes, it's almost as if I said exactly that.....


----------



## JSCh

China just conducted a missile test. 

Claimed by netizen because of similarity in NOTAM to be another WU-14, Pentagon's code name for a Chinese hypersonic glide vehicle (HGV)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

weibo - CCTV军事新闻






【我国成功发射遥感卫星二十号】 2014年8月 9 日13时 45分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征四号丙运载火箭，成功将遥感卫星二十号送入太空。遥感卫星二十号主要用于科学试验、国土资源普查、农作物估产及防灾 减灾等领域。这是长征系列运载火箭的第190次飞行

[China's successful launch on the 20th remote sensing satellite] at 13:45 on August 9th 2014, China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center successfully launch the 20th remote sensing satellite into space with Long March 4 rocket. 20th remote sensing satellite (YG-20) mainly used for scientific experiments, land resources survey, crop yield assessment, and disaster prevention and mitigation, and other area. This is the 190th flight of the Long March series of carrier rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China to test recoverable moon orbiter *
Xinhua, August 10, 2014 

China is preparing for the launch of an experimental recoverable moon orbiter, said the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence on Sunday.

*The orbiter arrived in Xichang via air in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Sunday and then transported to the Xichang Satellite Launch Center*, according to a statement from the administration.

The launch will take place before the end of this year, it said.

*The plan is for the orbiter to be launched into lunar orbit and return to Earth at an escape velocity of 11.2 km per second.*

*The orbiter is one of the test models for China's new lunar probe Chang'e-5, which will be tasked with landing on the moon, collecting samples and returning to Earth.*

The launch is aimed at testing the technologies that are vital for the success of Chang'e-5, the statement said.

China launched the Chang'e-3 lunar probe with its moon rover, Yutu, in late 2013. Chang'e-3 successfully landed on the moon and Yutu operated well until its control mechanism failed in January.

As the backup probe of Chang'e-3, Chang'e-4 will be adapted to verify technologies for Chang'e-5.

The more sophisticated Chang'e-5 mission, including unmanned sampling and returning, requires technological breakthroughs in moon surface takeoff, sampling encapsulation, rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit, as well as high-speed Earth reentry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

「高分一號」拍攝的新疆昌吉州呼圖壁縣山谷「大地的『肌肉』」自然地理地貌圖像/中新社
Photo taken by GF-1 (Gaofen-1) High-resolution Imaging Satellite of Xinjiang Changji Hutubi County valley "of the earth's muscle", natural geographical landscape image / CNS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

本组图像由国防科工局重大专项工程中心和中国科学院遥感与数字地球研究所提供。




　

大地的“肌肉”
　
新疆 昌吉州 呼图壁县 山谷

　
　 　图像上方的方块是农田，此时农作物尚未返青，地块呈现灰褐色。沉积岩层经流水侵蚀切割所形成的山脉，中间如灰白色“骨骼”状的东西方向连续山丘是坚硬的 岩层所残留的，而下方大片红色是由于山上的植物覆盖所致。图像正中自上而下的是山谷中的一条河流。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2014年4月20日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）









　



大地在“倾听”
　
新疆吐鲁番鄯善县罗布泊镇




　 　“大耳朵”区域是典型的内陆湖泊逐年干涸后湖盆经风蚀所形成的雅丹地貌，是我国西部典型的荒漠景观。蓝色的人工水库和浅粉色的戈壁绿洲，为枯燥的黄褐色 的戈壁和沙漠增添了一笔鲜活的色彩。 （高分一号卫星-WFV多光谱相机 2013年10月9日观测，图像大小200公里x200公里，空间分辨率16米）












大地的“年轮”
　
甘肃 酒泉市 阿克塞县 附近




　　大地的“年轮”记录了历史的沧桑，这是内陆湖泊逐年干涸后留下的印记。多年之后，人类的活动唤醒了蕴藏丰富资源的大地，一条道路自左向右横穿整块区域。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2014年3月25日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）










游弋在戈壁滩上的“水母”
　
甘肃 酒泉 敦煌市 附近




　　不同类型和不同年代形成的戈壁滩，层次分明。扇状洪积物特别明显，白色区域是盐碱地，“水母”须是水流形成的冲积沟。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年8月2日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）










湖中之“吻”
　
青海 海北州 青海湖畔 东北角




　　中部灰白色部分为在风蚀作用下形成的流沙，下部白色部分为流水与风力共同形成的湖中沙坝。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年10月8日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）








山河相间显“秋颜”
　
甘肃 庆阳市 正宁县 崇山峻岭




　　亮红色部分与褐色部分层次分明，反映了不同类型的植被。图像中的白色线状部分是季节性河流形成的干涸沟谷。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年11月16日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）










高原九曲十八弯
　
陕西延安黄陵县 洛河




　 　这是典型的黄土高原地貌，在长期流水侵蚀下地面被分割得非常破碎，形成沟壑交错其间的塬、墚、峁、川。平坦的墚顶和峁顶，一般进行农田耕作，呈现微暗的 粉红色。蜿蜒迩流的洛河贯穿整个区域。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2014年1月28日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）










海滩利用展宏图
　
山东 东营 河口区 海滩




　 　排列整齐如“网格”的盐田和养殖场是海滩利用的主要形式之一。作为胜利油田所在地的东营海滩，则广泛分布着 “白点”状的油井。图像中上方的白色直线是调流坝。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年6月14日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）










沙漠中的绿洲
　
新疆 和田 墨玉县




　　图像黄色是沙漠，图像下方是高山，山上的河流自南向北流动，在山前形成绿洲（红色部分）。（高分一号卫星-WFV多光谱相机 2014年4月29日观测，图像大小200公里x200公里，空间分辨率16米）










大地上的“红叶”
　
山西 长治市 附近




　 　图像中间如“红叶”般的区域山体植被覆盖较好，流水侵蚀导致的沟谷特征如同“红叶”的叶脉一般。图像左下方粉红色是农作物耕作区。图像右下方白色区域是 积雪覆盖。（高分一号卫星-WFV多光谱相机 2013年11月27日观测，图像大小200公里x200公里，空间分辨率16米）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

2014年8月19日11时15分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用“长征四号乙”运载火箭，将“高分二号”卫星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。这是我国重大科技专项高分辨率对地观测系统的第二颗卫星。此次任务还成功搭载发射了一个波兰卫星分配器和一颗波兰小卫星。

2014 August 19, 11:15 am, 
China successfully launched Gaofen-2 & Heweliusz with CZ-4B
















Gaofen-2, Earth observation satellite




Heweliusz, Polish science satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*1st LD-Writethru: China launches HD Earth observation satellite *
Xinhua, August 19, 2014

China successfully launched its most advanced earth observation satellite, the Gaofen-2, on Tuesday.

The Gaofen-2, the country's second high-definition satellite in orbit, was launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 11:15 a.m. Beijing Time.

It was boosted by a Long March-4B carrier rocket. A small satellite from Poland was also carried by the rocket, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense(SASTIND).

It is China's most advanced high-definition Earth observation satellite, and is able to see a one-meter-long object from space in full color.

It will be used for geographic and resources surveillance, environment and climate change monitoring, precision agriculture, disaster relief and city planning.

The primary users of the satellite will be the Ministry of Land and Resources, the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, the Ministry of Transport, and the State Forestry Administration, according to the SASTIND.

The Gaofen-2 is the second of seven satellites to be launched for China's indigenous high-definition observation project Gaofen before 2020. The project was initiated in May 2010.

Gaofen-1, the first satellite of the project, was launched in April 2013.

Gaofen-1 provides service for more than ten Chinese government departments including the ministries of land and resources, environmental protection and agriculture. It has also assisted China's search for the missing Malaysian airliner MH370 and played an important role in city development in Beijing, Hebei Province and Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, according to the SASTIND.


----------



## JSCh

*Ham radio goes around the Moon*



Full Moon 2010 – Credit Gregory H Revera

Towards the end of the year radio amateurs will have the opportunity to receive what must be the ultimate DX from a ham radio payload transmitting the data mode JT65B as it flies around the Moon.

Beijing plans to send a lunar orbiter around the Moon carrying a 14 kg battery powered payload known as *4M-LXS* which was developed at LuxSpace. The amateur radio payload will transmit a JT65B signal on *145.990 MHz* which can be decoded by radio amateurs using the free WJST software.

The orbiter is one of the test models for Beijing’s new lunar probe Chang’e-5, which will be tasked with landing on the moon, collecting samples and returning to Earth. The launch, planned for 4th quarter 2014, is aimed at testing the technologies that are vital for the success of Chang’e-5. The orbiter will be launched into Lunar Transfer Orbit (LTO) then will perform a flyby around the Moon and re-enter the Earth’s atmosphere after 9 days.
The orbiter arrived by air in Xichang, Sichuan on Sunday, August 10 and was then transported to the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.




Delivery convoy – Image credit Xinhua


----------



## Beidou2020

qwerrty said:


> yeah, comparing indian most advanced military sats with old chinese commercial sats. lol
> even that you don't look any better. show me one indian high resolution satellite that has coverage area more that 10 km? lol current chinese commercial satellites with 1~2 m resolution are around 50 km swath and in colors, not black and white. they could easily achieve less than 1m if they use longer narrow lens, instead of wider angle. for what purpose? let indians goo goo gaga
> 
> the DF-2 they plan to launch is also around 50 km. yeah, i see they are widening the gap



Excellent points.



qwerrty said:


> catosat-1 2.5m .. 27 km swath
> catosat-2a/2b .. 0.8m..9.6km swath
> future catosat-3 ... 0.3m? .. 6km swath
> 
> 
> just a few *civilian* chinese satelites that i know of..
> 
> cbers-2b launched 6 years ago with brazil .... 2.7m resolution, 27km swath
> zy-3 ... 2.1m resolution, 51 km ground swath
> Gaofen .. 1~2m resolution at around 40 ~ 50 km swath width
> df-2 to be launched later this year capable of 0.8m res at 48km swath
> 
> 
> the indians are not making any improvement at all generation after generation, other than sacrificing area coverage for* boasting*. indian sats has to go around earth multiple times to take shots to get same coverage compare other non-indian spy satellites. this is unacceptable for military purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Excellent points once again.


----------



## JSCh

我国成功发射遥感卫星二十一号_图片频道_新华网

9月8日，搭载遥感卫 星二十一号的长征四号乙运载火箭点火升空。当日11时22分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号乙运载火箭，成功将遥感卫星二十一号发射升空，卫星顺利进 入预定轨道。此次任务还同时搭载发射了国防科技大学研制的天拓二号卫星。遥感卫星二十一号，主要用于科学试验、国土资源普查、农作物估产及防灾减灾等领 域。天拓二号卫星主要用于小卫星技术试验。这是长征系列运载火箭的第193次飞行。新华社记者 燕雁摄
*China launches remote sensing satellite*
2014-09-08 05:38:55 GMT2014-09-08 13:38:55(Beijing Time) Xinhua English

TAIYUAN, Sept. 8 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched the Yaogan-21 remote sensing satellite into preset orbit at 11:22 a.m. on Monday Beijing Time (0322 GMT) from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

Also launched in this mission was the Tiantuo-1 satellite, designed and built by the National University of Defense Technology and carried by Long March-4B rocket.

Yaogan-21 will be used for scientific experiments, natural resource survey, estimation of crop yield and disaster relief, while Tiantuo-1 was designed for smart satellite experiments.

The launch is the 193rd mission for the Long March rocket family.


























*China returns to action with Yaogan Weixing-20 mission | NASASpaceFlight.com*
August 9, 2014 by Rui C. Barbosa




Closing a four month gap since the previous orbital launch, China successfully launched the Yaogan Weixing-20 mission from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. Launch took place on Saturday at 05:45 UTC from the 603 launch pad of the LC43 launch complex using a Long March-4C (Chang Zheng-4C) launch vehicle.
*Chinese Launch:*

The Yaogan Weixing-20 mission is composed of three satellites, with Chinese media referring to the new satellite as “a new remote sensing bird that will be used for scientific experiments, land survey, crop yield assessment, and disaster monitoring.”

As was the case in the last launches of the Yaogan Weixing series, Western analysts believe this class of satellites is being used for military purposes.

In particular this mission is similar to the Yaogan Weixing-9, Yaogan Weixing-16 and Yaogan Weixing-17, with three satellites flying in formation like a type of NOSS system.

Designed for locating and tracking foreign warships, the satellites will collect the optical and radio electronic signatures of the maritime vessels that will be used in conjunction with other information valuable for the Chinese maritime forces.

Yaogan-9 was launched on March 5, 2010, with Yaogan-16 bring was launched on November 25, 2012, and Yaogan-17 launched on September 1st, 2013.

This launch was the 202nd Chinese orbital launch and the 201st launch of the Long March launch vehicle family. It was also the 65th successful orbital launch from the Jiuquan Satellite launch Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Hainan Wenchang Space Centre all set for GO：



















































It is gonna be a great tourist attraction。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Any time line for new generation SLVs launch?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SOHEIL said:


> Any time line for new generation SLVs launch?



CZ-5 will have its maiden flight by 2015, and CZ-9 is under the development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> CZ-5 will have its maiden flight by 2015, and CZ-9 is under the development.



& CZ-7 & 11 ?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SOHEIL said:


> & CZ-7 & 11 ?



CZ-11 is our solid fuel rocket, while CZ-7 is used to replace CZ-2.

But I don't know the specific date of the maiden flight.


----------



## SOHEIL

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> CZ-11 is our solid fuel rocket, while CZ-7 is used to replace CZ-2.
> 
> But I don't know the specific date of the maiden flight.



CZ-11 based on a military rocket !?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SOHEIL said:


> CZ-11 based on a military rocket !?



Maybe, since PLA is also using DF-21 to launch the military satellites, the launch rate is simply much faster than the liquid fuel rocket.


----------



## SOHEIL

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Maybe, since PLA is also using DF-21 to launch the military satellites, the launch rate is simply much faster than the liquid fuel rocket.



KT-1 !?

Also heard about KZ-1 !

Any successful launch ?

KT-1:

LPEO	15.09.2002	failed PS-1 (Microsat)

LPEO	16.09.2003	failed PS-2 (Microsat)

KZ-1	:

LPEO	25.09.2013	2013-52 Kuaizhou-1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SOHEIL said:


> KT-1 !?
> 
> Also heard about KZ-1 !
> 
> Any successful launch ?
> 
> KT-1:
> 
> LPEO 15.09.2002 failed PS-1 (Microsat)
> 
> LPEO 16.09.2003 failed PS-2 (Microsat)
> 
> KZ-1 :
> 
> LPEO 25.09.2013 2013-52 Kuaizhou-1



It is our anti-satellite missile, and the early launches could be somewhat failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

CZ-11 (Changzheng-11) :
The most unknown model of all China’s new space rockets is the Changzheng 11 (CZ-11), which was described to be a small solid-propellant launch vehicle, possibly to replace the unsuccessful Kaituozhe-1 (KT-1).



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It is our anti-satellite missile, and the early launches could be somewhat failures.



So it's not a satellite launcher !?

CZ-11 in news :

2013, March 04 -- China's first solid-fuel rocket CZ-11 will be ready to make its first launch before 2016, a senior official in the country's space industry says.
The rocket will be easy to operate and cost-efficient to launch, Liang Xiaohong, deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, told China's state-run Xinhua new agency.
It can remain in storage for long periods and reliably launch on short notice, he said.
"The development of the CZ-11 will greatly improve China's capabilities to rapidly enter the space and meet the emergency launching demand in case of disasters and emergencies."


----------



## tonyget




----------



## JSCh

*我国成功发射实践十一号07星[组图]_图片中国_中国网 *
发布时间： 2014-09-28 14:40:29 | 来源： 中国网 | 作者： | 责任编辑： 董宁












2014年9月28日13时13分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丙运载火箭，成功将实践十一号07星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。汪江波 摄影

2014年9月28日13时13分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丙运载火箭，成功将实践十一号07星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。
实践十一号07星由中国航天科技集团公司所属东方红卫星公司负责生产，主要用于开展空间科学与技术试验。用于发射的长征二号丙运载火箭由中国航天科技集团公司所属中国运载火箭技术研究院研制。这是长征系列运载火箭的第194次飞行。（稿件：许京木）
========================================================================
2014-9-28 13:13 p.m. 
China successfully launched Shijian-11-07 satellite into orbit with a Long March-2C rocket.

‘Shijian’ means ‘Practice’ and this series of satellites have been used in a variety of configurations and missions for scientific research and technological experiments or demonstration.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GeHAC

The following 12months would be a really busy launching season.
Waiting for the maiden launch of CZ-5 CZ-7


----------



## Beast

GeHAC said:


> The following 12months would be a really busy launching season.
> Waiting for the maiden launch of CZ-5 CZ-7


 Hope they will hasten the launch date to original end of year 2014 for CZ-5 and not the revise early 2015 date. 2014 is a very stagnant year for China military and space, we need some good advancement news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China released images taken by Gaofen-2 satellite that was put into orbit a month ago in August.

This image show Beijing.




And Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

Images taken by the country's most advanced civilian Earth observation satellite were released on Monday as a senior official announced that an orbiting high-definition network will be created by 2020.

The images were shot by the Gaofen-2 satellite between Aug 21 and Monday. They show parts of cities such as Beijing, Shanghai and Harbin, as well as famous sites abroad including the Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest building, in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.

There are also images of temporary settlements in Ludian, Yunnan province, the epicenter of a 6.5-magnitude earthquake that struck in August.

*Gaofen-2, which was launched at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi province on Aug 19, can distinguish a 1-meter-long object and photograph it in full color from 600 kilometers above the Earth,* according to the China National Space Administration.

*"It is China's most advanced high-definition Earth observation satellite for civilian purposes,"* Xu Dazhe, the administration's director, said in Beijing.

*"The country will accelerate the development of other high-definition Earth observation satellites that will form a network before 2020.*

*"We are working with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp and Chinese Academy of Sciences on the development of Gaofen-3, a round-the-clock, all-weather, radar-based Earth observation satellite."*

Xu said *Gaofen-4 and Gaofen-5, which will have higher resolution imaging equipment than the existing satellites, are also under development.*

*"We plan to send these three satellites into orbit in 2015 and 2016, while speeding up research on Gaofen-6 and Gaofen-7," *he said.

China initiated the Gaofen program in May 2010 and listed it as one of the nation's 16 most important science and technology projects.

The first satellite, Gaofen-1, was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province in April last year.

Wu Yanhua, the administration's deputy director, said *Gaofen-2's instrument settings are currently being optimized, a task that is due to be completed by November.*

*Its systems and equipment will then be tested, and it is expected to become fully operational by next February.*

More than 20 government departments and industries will use images provided by Gaofen-2. The satellite will carry out land monitoring and mineral, urban management and disaster prevention surveys in conjunction with Gaofen-1.

Gao Ping, deputy head of international collaboration at the Ministry of Land and Resources, said: *"With the Gaofen satellites entering service, we have gained reliable access to high-quality, high-definition images and have commenced trial application projects in eight provinces."*

The images will also be used during relief operations and for environmental protection and agricultural planning purposes.




Advanced Chinese Satellite Releases Photos

A total of 15 high-resolution photos have been sent back by Gaofen-2, which was launched in August.

The photos include images of downtown Beijing and the bund area in Shanghai.

*Gaofen-2 can capture the image of a meter-long object from space in full color.*

*This allows for much sharper pictures, and images strong enough to determine the type of a vehicles driving down the roads and images of pedestrians crossing the street.*

The State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense says it plans to use the new satellite to help with a variety of tasks, including land use surveillance, mineral resource surveys and disaster relief.

Xu Wen is a satellite expert with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

*He says engineers can use Gaofen-2 to calculate the height of buildings.*

*"The height of the highest building in Shanghai's Lujiazui District is about 600 meters. We can see its projection is longer than that of the Oriental Pearl TV Tower. We can measure and calculate the height of buildings via the length of their projection in the photos. Then we can judge the construction progress."*

*Different sensors carried on the satellite can also monitor crop growth, soil moisture and other things related to agriculture.*

Chen Zhongxin is a researcher with the Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences.

*"We can integrate the satellite data with our agriculture knowledge and professional models to extract professional agricultural data and provide real-time information to ordinary farmers and farms. Now that we are able to do this technically, we should be able to provide real-time services in about five years."*

Xu Dazhe, head of China's National Space Administration, says *Gaofen-2 and its predecessor, Gaofen-1, boast different advantages and the combined use of them will only create more benefits.*

*"Gaofen-1 and Gaofen-2 are different in terms of resolution as well as observation scope and method. The latter is good at observing target in a flexible manner due to its swing capabilities. I believe the cooperation of the two satellites will bring more detailed data for users. "*

Gaofen-2 is the second of seven satellites to be launched as part of China's indigenous high-definition observation project.

The overall Gaofen project is expected to be operational by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Can you please share the images or the source link where images can be seen. Any Indian city?


----------



## Beidou2020

unbiasedopinion said:


> Can you please share the images or the source link where images can be seen. Any Indian city?



You can click on this link and see all the images

我国首批亚米级高分辨率卫星影像图发布

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

*Close up of Central Beijing*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

that resolution + 45 km swath and around 1000kg is pretty good. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

JSCh said:


> China released images taken by Gaofen-2 satellite that was put into orbit a month ago in August.
> 
> This image show Beijing.
> View attachment 96689
> 
> And Shanghai



I read one of the images showed the zebra crossing, if you find it don't forget to post it


----------



## JSCh

terranMarine said:


> I read one of the images showed the zebra crossing, if you find it don't forget to post it


Link of the official website that release the images.
我国首批亚米级高分辨率卫星影像图发布

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou sat nav sees increasing civil use*

SHENYANG, Sept. 29-- China's Beidou navigation satellite system is being more frequently applied in the country's civil projects, authorities said at an expo in northeast China on Monday.

*In Shenyang, capital of Liaoning Province, there has been surging use of the system in environmental sanitation, logistics and school buses, with the mapping largely used to beef up management efficiency and road safety in the city, according to the local government.*

It will take a bigger role in government administration, marine fishery and emergency rescues in the future, the government of Shenbei New District said.

*The Beidou sat nav system is one of the four large sat nav systems in the world. Its service currently covers the Asia-Pacific region.*

The system began to provide precision positioning, real-time navigation, location reporting, precise time reading and short message services for users in China and the Asia-Pacific in December 2012. The government is aiming to make it a global system with 35 geostationary orbit and non-geostationary orbit satellites by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

I really think the Mainland should just forget about cooperating with the west and just do it on its own. 

65th International Astronautical Congress | Visa Issues Keep Russian, Chinese Engineers Away from IAC 2014
By Peter B. de Selding | Sep. 29, 2014
Walter Natynczyk, president fo the CSA, said it is Canada’s foreign ministry that handles visa issues and that the CSA – host. of this year’s IAC — was not made aware of the visa issue until only a couple of days before the congress started. Credit: CSA photo

TORONTO — Multiple Russian and Chinese space engineers failed to obtain visas to attend the 65th International Astronautical Congress (IAC) here this year, an absence that undermined space agency arguments that space cooperation should not be subject to short-term political issues.

The absence of many in the planned Russian and Chinese delegations left gaps in sessions related to the future of the international space station, the development of new Chinese rockets and other topics.

At a panel featuring the heads of the world’s major space agencies, the Mexican Space Agency stood in for the missing Chinese and Russian participants. Almost all of those making speeches — the heads of the U.S., European, Indian, Canadian and Japanese space agencies, in addition to Mexico — stressed the need for international collaboration at a time when no nation can go it alone.

NASA Administrator Charles Bolden said that if one looked only at the way the international space station is being managed — both in orbit and in terms of astronaut launches and returns aboard Soyuz capsules — one would have no idea of the tensions now stressing relations between Russia and the West.

China has always been a special case in the United States, where NASA by law is prohibited from doing much with China’s quickly expanding space program.

The U.S. government has specifically exempted the space station, where Russia is the biggest of NASA’s partners, from any embargoes or sanctions following Russia’s incursion into Ukraine.

Berndt Feuerbacher, a past president of the International Astronautical Federation and the moderator of the panel with the heads of space agencies, publicly apologized for the visa issues that have put so many holes in this year’s IAC program, and stretched the credibility of the idea that space is a protected domain.

“This was not our intention,” Feuerbacher said when questioned about how a panel discussing global space cooperation could do without China and Russia. “It is very unfortunate that problems in the visa area meant those delegations could not be here today. I apologize.”

Walter Natynczyk, president of the Canadian Space Agency, said it is Canada’s foreign ministry that handles visa issues and that the Canadian Space Agency — host of this year’s IAC — was not made aware of the visa issue until only a couple of days before the congress started Sept. 29.

To date, Canada is the only Western government to have extended Russian sanctions to barring a satellite from being exported to Russia for launch aboard a Soyuz rocket. A Canadian maritime monitoring satellite, which was financed by the government but was to be used as part of Canada’s exactEarth commercial venture, was denied an export license at the last minute, apparently because of pressure from Canada’s large Ukrainian expatriate community.

The United States, Europe and Asian nations have continued to send commercial and scientific satellites to Russia for launch.

The annual IAC has always prided itself on being an island of nearly pure engineering and future-think in a world of political upheaval. Iranian delegates have been regular attendees, as have representatives from other nations whose space programs have zero contact with the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

bobsm said:


> I really think the Mainland should just forget about cooperating with the west and just do it on its own.
> 
> 65th International Astronautical Congress | Visa Issues Keep Russian, Chinese Engineers Away from IAC 2014
> By Peter B. de Selding | Sep. 29, 2014
> Walter Natynczyk, president fo the CSA, said it is Canada’s foreign ministry that handles visa issues and that the CSA – host. of this year’s IAC — was not made aware of the visa issue until only a couple of days before the congress started. Credit: CSA photo
> 
> TORONTO — Multiple Russian and Chinese space engineers failed to obtain visas to attend the 65th International Astronautical Congress (IAC) here this year, an absence that undermined space agency arguments that space cooperation should not be subject to short-term political issues.
> 
> The absence of many in the planned Russian and Chinese delegations left gaps in sessions related to the future of the international space station, the development of new Chinese rockets and other topics.
> 
> At a panel featuring the heads of the world’s major space agencies, the Mexican Space Agency stood in for the missing Chinese and Russian participants. Almost all of those making speeches — the heads of the U.S., European, Indian, Canadian and Japanese space agencies, in addition to Mexico — stressed the need for international collaboration at a time when no nation can go it alone.
> 
> NASA Administrator Charles Bolden said that if one looked only at the way the international space station is being managed — both in orbit and in terms of astronaut launches and returns aboard Soyuz capsules — one would have no idea of the tensions now stressing relations between Russia and the West.
> 
> China has always been a special case in the United States, where NASA by law is prohibited from doing much with China’s quickly expanding space program.
> 
> The U.S. government has specifically exempted the space station, where Russia is the biggest of NASA’s partners, from any embargoes or sanctions following Russia’s incursion into Ukraine.
> 
> Berndt Feuerbacher, a past president of the International Astronautical Federation and the moderator of the panel with the heads of space agencies, publicly apologized for the visa issues that have put so many holes in this year’s IAC program, and stretched the credibility of the idea that space is a protected domain.
> 
> “This was not our intention,” Feuerbacher said when questioned about how a panel discussing global space cooperation could do without China and Russia. “It is very unfortunate that problems in the visa area meant those delegations could not be here today. I apologize.”
> 
> Walter Natynczyk, president of the Canadian Space Agency, said it is Canada’s foreign ministry that handles visa issues and that the Canadian Space Agency — host of this year’s IAC — was not made aware of the visa issue until only a couple of days before the congress started Sept. 29.
> 
> To date, Canada is the only Western government to have extended Russian sanctions to barring a satellite from being exported to Russia for launch aboard a Soyuz rocket. A Canadian maritime monitoring satellite, which was financed by the government but was to be used as part of Canada’s exactEarth commercial venture, was denied an export license at the last minute, apparently because of pressure from Canada’s large Ukrainian expatriate community.
> 
> The United States, Europe and Asian nations have continued to send commercial and scientific satellites to Russia for launch.
> 
> The annual IAC has always prided itself on being an island of nearly pure engineering and future-think in a world of political upheaval. Iranian delegates have been regular attendees, as have representatives from other nations whose space programs have zero contact with the West.


 
China is fully on her own. Even the space station is funded and build entirely on her own effort. I can't wait for the day, China space station ban US involvement. With US get more involvement in ISIS. Meaning more precious fund is drained. ISS will be hard to sustain after 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

From Chinese Journal of Space Science,

*Science Researches of Chinese Manned Space Flight*
GU Yidong GAO Ming ZHAO Guangheng LIU Yingchun JIN Zhaojun
(Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing 100190)

*Abstract *

With the complete success of the 2nd stage of Chinese Manned Space Program (CMSP),
several science researches have been performed on Tiangong-1 experimental spacelab, which was docked with three Shenzhou spaceships one after another. The China’s real spacelab, Tiangong-2 will be launched in 2015, docked with a Shenzhou spaceship soon. 

After six months, it will be docked with the ﬁrst Chinese cargo ship (Tianzhou-1). More space science researches, involving with space biology, ﬂuid physics, fundamental physics, materials science, Earth science, astronomy and space environmental science, will be operated on Tiangong-2 spacelab, and crewed and cargo spaceships. 

Furthermore, the considerable large-scale space utilization of Shina’s Space Station is
planned. The research ﬁelds include yet not limited to space medicine and physiology, space life science and biotechnology, ﬂuid physics and combustion in microgravity, space material science, and fundamental physics in microgravity, space astronomy, Earth science, space physics and space environment utilization, technology demonstration.

*1. Progress and Future Plans of China’s Manned Space Program*

Tiangong-1, serving as a target spacecraft as well as an experimental space laboratory, was visited by the other two Shenzhou spaceships after Shenzhou-8 in the latest two years. Shenzhou-9 spaceship docked with Tiangong-1 in June, 2012, which was China’s
ﬁrst manned spacecraft rendezvous and docking. Liu Yang, the ﬁrst Chinese female astronaut, was among the crew. One year later, Shenzhou-10 spaceship docked with Tiangong-1 in June 2013 with another female astronaut. Now Tiangong-1 has exceeded its planned two-year operational life time and entered the extension application phase. It will continue to work in orbit till the fuel runs out.

With the complete success of these spaceﬂight missions as a milestone, China’s Manned Space Pro-gram (CMSP) will enter a new phase of manned space station construction. Tiangong-2, serving as a real space laboratory, will be launched in 2015. Half a year later, the ﬁrst cargo ship (named Tianzhou-1) will be launched and dock with Tiangong-2 in 2016. In 2018, the ﬁrst module as the core module of the multi-module space station of China will be launched. And two experimental modules will be launched into space in 2020 and 2022 respectively. The China’s manned space station is planned to be a state-level space laboratory, for carrying out successive space science researches, technology demonstrations and some space applications.

Between 2015 and 2022, there will be a series of cargo ships and manned spaceships transporting crews and supplies to the space laboratory and space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Go China

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## JSCh

China successfully launches Yaogan-22 remote sensing satellite, mainly for scientific use

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China lofts Yaogan-22 via Long March 4C rocket*

October 20, 2014 by Rui C. Barbosa

The Chinese have launched another new satellite in the military’s Yaogan Weixing series via the use of a Long March-4C (Chang Zheng-4C) rocket. The mission began with lift off at 06:31 UTC on Monday from the LC901 launch platform of the LC9 launch complex at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

*Chinese Launch:*

Chinese media is referring to the new satellite as ‘a new remote sensing bird that will be used for scientific experiments, land survey, crop yield assessment, and disaster monitoring’.

As was the case in the last launches of the Yaogan Weixing series, western analysts believe this class of satellites is used for military purposes.

The previous launch in this series took place on September 8, when a Long March-4B launch vehicle orbited a satellite believed to be the third electro-optical, second generation satellite equipped with a short-angle observation system and a Phoenix Eye-2 based bus.

This launch was the 207th Chinese orbital launch, the 195th success and the 194th launch of the Long March launch vehicle family. It was also the 48th successful orbital launch from the Taiyuan Satellite launch Center, the 3rd launch from this space center in 2014 and the 7th orbital launch for China this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> 本组图像由国防科工局重大专项工程中心和中国科学院遥感与数字地球研究所提供。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大地的“肌肉”
> 
> 新疆 昌吉州 呼图壁县 山谷
> 
> 
> 图像上方的方块是农田，此时农作物尚未返青，地块呈现灰褐色。沉积岩层经流水侵蚀切割所形成的山脉，中间如灰白色“骨骼”状的东西方向连续山丘是坚硬的 岩层所残留的，而下方大片红色是由于山上的植物覆盖所致。图像正中自上而下的是山谷中的一条河流。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2014年4月20日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大地在“倾听”
> 
> 新疆吐鲁番鄯善县罗布泊镇
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “大耳朵”区域是典型的内陆湖泊逐年干涸后湖盆经风蚀所形成的雅丹地貌，是我国西部典型的荒漠景观。蓝色的人工水库和浅粉色的戈壁绿洲，为枯燥的黄褐色 的戈壁和沙漠增添了一笔鲜活的色彩。 （高分一号卫星-WFV多光谱相机 2013年10月9日观测，图像大小200公里x200公里，空间分辨率16米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大地的“年轮”
> 
> 甘肃 酒泉市 阿克塞县 附近
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大地的“年轮”记录了历史的沧桑，这是内陆湖泊逐年干涸后留下的印记。多年之后，人类的活动唤醒了蕴藏丰富资源的大地，一条道路自左向右横穿整块区域。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2014年3月25日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 游弋在戈壁滩上的“水母”
> 
> 甘肃 酒泉 敦煌市 附近
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 不同类型和不同年代形成的戈壁滩，层次分明。扇状洪积物特别明显，白色区域是盐碱地，“水母”须是水流形成的冲积沟。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年8月2日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 湖中之“吻”
> 
> 青海 海北州 青海湖畔 东北角
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中部灰白色部分为在风蚀作用下形成的流沙，下部白色部分为流水与风力共同形成的湖中沙坝。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年10月8日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 山河相间显“秋颜”
> 
> 甘肃 庆阳市 正宁县 崇山峻岭
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 亮红色部分与褐色部分层次分明，反映了不同类型的植被。图像中的白色线状部分是季节性河流形成的干涸沟谷。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年11月16日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高原九曲十八弯
> 
> 陕西延安黄陵县 洛河
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 这是典型的黄土高原地貌，在长期流水侵蚀下地面被分割得非常破碎，形成沟壑交错其间的塬、墚、峁、川。平坦的墚顶和峁顶，一般进行农田耕作，呈现微暗的 粉红色。蜿蜒迩流的洛河贯穿整个区域。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2014年1月28日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 海滩利用展宏图
> 
> 山东 东营 河口区 海滩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 排列整齐如“网格”的盐田和养殖场是海滩利用的主要形式之一。作为胜利油田所在地的东营海滩，则广泛分布着 “白点”状的油井。图像中上方的白色直线是调流坝。（高分一号卫星-PMS多光谱相机 2013年6月14日观测，图像大小40公里x40公里，空间分辨率8米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 沙漠中的绿洲
> 
> 新疆 和田 墨玉县
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 图像黄色是沙漠，图像下方是高山，山上的河流自南向北流动，在山前形成绿洲（红色部分）。（高分一号卫星-WFV多光谱相机 2014年4月29日观测，图像大小200公里x200公里，空间分辨率16米）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大地上的“红叶”
> 
> 山西 长治市 附近
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 图像中间如“红叶”般的区域山体植被覆盖较好，流水侵蚀导致的沟谷特征如同“红叶”的叶脉一般。图像左下方粉红色是农作物耕作区。图像右下方白色区域是 积雪覆盖。（高分一号卫星-WFV多光谱相机 2013年11月27日观测，图像大小200公里x200公里，空间分辨率16米）



「高分一號」拍攝的新疆昌吉州呼圖壁縣山谷「大地的『肌肉』」自然地理地貌圖像/中新社
Photo taken by GF-1 (Gaofen-1) High-resolution Imaging Satellite of Xinjiang Changji Hutubi County valley "of the earth's muscle", natural geographical landscape image / CNS[/quote]

Breath-taking
Rep deserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> China released images taken by Gaofen-2 satellite that was put into orbit a month ago in August.
> 
> This image show Beijing.
> View attachment 96689
> 
> And Shanghai



Some more:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

Really looking forward to this.


China set to launch probe on round trip to the moon

16:00 20 October 2014 by Jacob Aron
For similar stories, visit the Space flight Topic Guide

China is planning to launch an uncrewed spacecraft on a quick jaunt around the moon, in a test of technology designed to return rocks from the lunar surface to Earth.

The Chang'e 5-T1 mission is set to blast off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan, China, on 23 October. It will fly around the back of the moon and return to Earth – using a parachute to slow its decent through the atmosphere – about 8 days later.

It's a precursor to a more advanced mission planned for 2017. This future mission will send a lunar orbiter that will release a lander to touch down on the moon's surface and collect 2 kilograms of soil and rock. The lander will then blast off and dock with the orbiter for the return trip to Earth. China's most recent moon mission, Chang'e 3, placed a lander and rover on the moon last year.

Chang'e 5-T1 will test China's heat-shield technology, which is essential for surviving a high-speed re-entry into Earth's atmosphere. The country is following a path blazed by other major spacefaring nations: the US sent humans to retrieve rocks during the Apollo moon landing missions, and the Soviet Union performed automated sample-return missions in the 1970s.

The spacecraft will also carry experiments to test what happens to bacteria and plants exposed to radiation beyond low Earth orbit. China has also partnered with a Luxembourg-based firm called LuxSpace to send a tiny spacecraft called the Manfred Memorial Moon Mission around the moon. It will ride on the same rocket as Chang'e 5-T1 and broadcast a ham radio signal for amateurs to tune-in to.

http://www.newscientist.com/article...RSS|NSNS|2012-GLOBAL|online-news#.VEVUnWddXAk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

Well done.

China's dash to moon a dress rehearsal for sample return

Tweet
Email Ling
By
Ling Xin
23 October 2014 3:45 pm
Comments

China raised the curtain today on the most ambitious act yet of its lunar exploration program. At just about 2 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time, the Chang’e-5 Test 1 (CE5-T1) spacecraft lifted off aboard a Long March rocket for an unmanned dash to the moon and back that aims to test technology for a sample return mission planned for 2017 and, a decade from now, possibly landing astronauts on the moon.

CE5-T1 marks China’s fourth lunar mission in the Chang’e series, named after a moon goddess in Chinese mythology. Chang’e-1, launched in 2007, spent 16 months in orbit snapping the nation’s first images of the lunar surface. Previous Chang’e probes were left in space. Guiding CE5-T1 back to Earth poses a new challenge; entering the atmosphere at a speed of 11.2 km/s is nearly 50% faster than the return speed of China’s Shenzhou spacecraft, which has carried orbiting astronauts safely back to Earth’s surface.

“Earthbound experiments can’t effectively simulate the complexity of the atmospheric environment,” Hao Xifan, deputy chief designer of the CE5-T1 and Chang’e-5 missions, told China’s S&T Daily newspaper shortly before the launch. He says CE5-T1 may be the sole spacecraft launched for engineering testing during China’s unmanned lunar exploration program.

According to Hao, a skip-reentry technology will be used to slow down CE5-T1. Comparing the technology to skipping a stone on a lake, he explained that the spacecraft will first dip into the atmosphere, then jump up, and finally make a gliding reentry toward touchdown. “The jump must be well controlled. If it’s too low, the probe may be burnt. If too high, it won’t be able to land in the targeted area.”

CE5-T1 is expected to arrive in lunar orbit on 26 October. It will orbit the dark side of the moon and then head home, with a parachute-assisted landing somewhere in middle Inner Mongolia 8 days after its departure.

“Although the upcoming mission is very risky, I have full confidence [in our success],” Liu Jizhong, deputy commander of China’s lunar exploration program, told S&T Daily.

Joining CE5-T1 atop the Long March 3C rocket today are two small probes from Europe. One is a radio beacon known as 4M. Developed by LuxSpace in Luxembourg, 4M will start transmitting radio signals back to Earth for amateur space enthusiasts soon after the liftoff. The other microsatellite is PS86X1 from the virtual organization Pocket Spacecraft. They will bid farewell to CE5-T1 on the way to the moon and conduct separate lunar flyby experiments.

CE5-T1 is a steppingstone to Chang’e-5, China’s last planned uncrewed mission to the moon. Among many other tasks, Chang’e-5 is slated to collect about 2 kilograms of lunar soil and return to Earth.

China's dash to moon a dress rehearsal for sample return | Science/AAAS | News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Launch video


----------



## JSCh

*First Private Moon Mission to Launch on Chinese Rocket Today*
By Mike Wall, Senior Writer | October 23, 2014 07:00am ET




Artist's concept of the 4M mini-spacecraft, which is scheduled to launch on a trip around the moon on Oct. 23, 2014 aboard a Chinese Long March rocket.
Credit: OHB/LuxSpace 


The first privately funded mission to the moon is scheduled to blast off Thursday (Oct. 23), hitching a ride on a Chinese Long March rocket.

The 4M mission, a project developed by Luxembourg-based company LuxSpace, will piggyback on a Chinese moon flyby unofficially dubbed Chang'e 5-T1, which aims to test out technology for a future lunar sample-return mission. Liftoff is set for 1:59 p.m. EDT (1759 GMT) Thursday from China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

If all goes according to plan, the Chang'e 5-T1 spacecraft will zoom around the moon and back toward Earth, ultimately sending a test capsule barreling into our planet's atmosphere on Oct. 31. The main purpose is to try out tech that could get moon dirt and rocks to Earth — the goal of China's Chang'e 5 mission, currently slated to blast off in 2017.

The 31-pound (14 kilograms) 4M payload is attached to the Long March's upper stage, which will also perform a close lunar flyby and return to Earth's neighborhood. 4M will transmit signals continuously during its space journey, and LuxSpace hopes amateur radio operators around the world will listen in. Indeed, the company will offer prizes to people who participate.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Chang'e 5T1, the grey bell shaped object is the re-entry module on top of the service module.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

News and movie from last night’s successful launch of 4M | Manfred Memorial Moon Mission (4M)

*News and movie from last night’s successful launch of 4M*

After a thunderstorm two hours before liftoff, we had clear sky to see our carrier Long March 3C boosting “through” the Orion constellation and heading towards the Moon. Here is a movie from the liftoff.




Liftoff of Long March 3C from Xichang Satellite Launch Center on 23.10.2014 (1759 UTC) with its hitchhiker 4M

4M successfully activated and started to transmit to Earth. Since then we continuously collect this data received from stations all over the world (so far from Argentina, Brazil, USA, and Australia). Temperature variations indicate that the last stage of the rocket is smoothly rotating, i.e. making 4M’s journey to the moon and back so far not too harsh.
===============================================
*4M Data Warehouse is running*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*我国成功发射实践十一号08星(图)*
*2014-10-27 15:58:36 来源：新华网 我要评论*




　 　
10月27日14时59分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丙运载火箭，成功将实践十一号08星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。实践十一号08星主 要用于开展空间科学与技术试验。用于发射的长征二号丙运载火箭由中国航天科技集团公司所属中国运载火箭技术研究院研制。这是长征系列运载火箭的第197次 飞行。新华社记者李响摄

At 14:59 on October 27, China successfully launched Long March 2C that put ShiJian 11-08 satellite successfully into orbit. Used mainly for space science and technology test. This is the 197th launch of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Chang'e 5T1 would start the return trip or enter the trans-earth injection orbit at around 7:30 pm China time tonight.

*Chinese lunar orbiter prepares for home trip- China.org.cn *
*Xinhua, October 27, 2014*

China's experimental spacecraft, designed to fly around the moon and back to Earth, entered lunar orbit on Monday and is making necessary preparations for its trip back home.

The orbiter, launched Friday last week atop an advanced Long March-3C rocket, entered the Moon's gravitational sphere of influence Monday at noon, and is expected to remain there for the next 32 hours.

It is currently orbiting at around 60,000 kilometers from the moon and is making required adjustments for its transfer from the lunar orbit back to the terrestrial orbit scheduled for late Tuesday.

The test orbiter will then maneuver on the edge of the Earth's atmosphere to slow from a speed of 11.2 kilometers per second before re-entry, a process that generates extremely high temperatures.

The eight-day program is a test run for Chang'e-5, China's fourth lunar probe that is aimed to gather samples from the moon's surface.

Earlier reports said Chang'e-5 will be launched around 2017, marking the last phase of China's three-step moon probe project.

China carried out Chang'e-1 and Chang'e-2 missions in 2007 and 2010, respectively, capping the orbital phase, the first phase of a three-step moon probe project.

The ongoing second phase saw Chang'e-3 soft land on the moon carrying the country's first moon rover Yutu onboard in December 2013. Chang'e-4 is the backup probe of Chang'e-3 and will help pave the way for future probes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

Here are some spectacular pix from the CE-5T1 mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## applesauce

bobsm said:


> Here are some spectacular pix from the CE-5T1 mission.



nice, theres a side of the moon you dont normally see

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

mission accomplished, capsule retrieved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

terranMarine said:


> mission accomplished, capsule retrieved

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aliaselin

range of JL-2 is 8,000 km? No, 16,000

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GeHAC

The accuracy is impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Pride of Asia. Well done


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e 5 test vehicle flying on to Earth-Moon L2 | The Planetary Society*

Posted by Emily Lakdawalla

03-11-2014 12:21 CST

*Topics:*  mission status,  Chang'E program

The Chang'e 5 test sample return capsule successfully returned to Earth last week. But the sample return capsule wasn't the only spacecraft on the mission; there was also a service module, a spacecraft based upon the design of Chang'e 1 and 2. Today I learned that the Chang'e 5 test vehicle service module did not follow the sample return capsule into Earth's atmosphere. Instead, it successfully performed a divert maneuver, and is now on its way to the Earth-Moon L2 point, a gravitationally stable location beyond the Moon from which the spacecraft could be steered to any number of other destinations.




_Wikimedia commons_

*Lagrangian points*
From Wikipedia: given two massive bodies in circular orbits around their common center of mass, there are five positions in space where a third body, of comparatively negligible mass, could be placed which would then maintain its position relative to the two massive bodies. As seen in a rotating reference frame with the same period as the two co-orbiting bodies, the gravitational fields of two massive bodies combined with the centrifugal force are in balance at the Lagrangian points, allowing the third body to be stationary with respect to the first two bodies.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Keep going Chang'e 5 T1 

So the dome-shaped capsule has returned home safely now in the lab
The service capsule began her hard working journey after separation 

Good luck 




























Next Mission:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> *Chang'e 5 test vehicle flying on to Earth-Moon L2 | The Planetary Society*
> 
> Posted by Emily Lakdawalla
> 
> 03-11-2014 12:21 CST
> 
> *Topics:*  mission status,  Chang'E program
> 
> The Chang'e 5 test sample return capsule successfully returned to Earth last week. But the sample return capsule wasn't the only spacecraft on the mission; there was also a service module, a spacecraft based upon the design of Chang'e 1 and 2. Today I learned that the Chang'e 5 test vehicle service module did not follow the sample return capsule into Earth's atmosphere. Instead, it successfully performed a divert maneuver, and is now on its way to the Earth-Moon L2 point, a gravitationally stable location beyond the Moon from which the spacecraft could be steered to any number of other destinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Wikimedia commons_
> 
> *Lagrangian points*
> From Wikipedia: given two massive bodies in circular orbits around their common center of mass, there are five positions in space where a third body, of comparatively negligible mass, could be placed which would then maintain its position relative to the two massive bodies. As seen in a rotating reference frame with the same period as the two co-orbiting bodies, the gravitational fields of two massive bodies combined with the centrifugal force are in balance at the Lagrangian points, allowing the third body to be stationary with respect to the first two bodies.​





There is more to Ms Emily Lakdawalla's article and some follow-up comments which make
the continuing mission of Chang'e 5 T1 more intriguing. I have extracted some paragraphs from Ms Lakdawalla's writing and other sources which are very interesting below:


"China has already performed this tricky piece of navigation once before, with the Chang'e 2 lunar orbiter; they sent it to the Earth-Moon L2 and then onward to fly by near-Earth asteroid Toutatis. 

According to China Military Online, that's not the plan for the Chang'e 5 test vehicle service module. Instead, it will stay at L2 for a little while and then enter lunar orbit, "in order to verify Chang'e 5 tasks related to flight control technology." I'm not exactly sure what that means. One thing it does mean is that *China will soon have an operational orbiter at the Moon, in addition to the still-functional Chang'e 3 lander **(Yutu)* .

We do not yet know where they plan to send the Chang'e 4 or Chang'e 5 landers. (We don't even know if the spacecraft known as Chang'e 4 will even launch at all.) But if you'll allow me to indulge in a little bit of speculation, I can think of one excellent reason to have a lunar orbiter in place when you are planning future landed missions. With an orbiter, you could conceivably land something in a place you cannot see from Earth -- namely, *the lunar farside. *

I can point you (thanks to a tip posted here) to a Chinese discussion forum where other people are speculating about the same thing -- if not for Chang'e 4 or 5, possibly even for Chang'e 6, the presumed backup to Chang'e 5. But that's pretty far in the future, and, admittedly, a long chain of speculation.

Why would a landing on, or sample return from, the farside be so cool? A large fraction of the farside is swallowed up in the *South Pole-Aitken Basin*, one of the biggest impact basins in the solar system.

As one of the biggest holes in the solar system, it likely excavated lunar mantle; so there'd be the chance to see what rocks from deep inside a terrestrial planet look like (and, more importantly, what they are made of). It's also very, very far from the Imbrium impact basin, whose ejecta reached pretty much the entire nearside, possibly affecting all the Apollo samples.

Is the lunar farside in the plans for future Chinese landers? I don't know. But I really, really hope so!

*Comments:*
*Dwayne Day*: 11/03/2014 04:57 CST

The plans for CE-4 remain a big question mark in my view. Assuming that it includes a rover, I would assume that China would like to gain more experience. CE-3 was an impressive mission, but there is a lot more they could have done with Yutu, and gaining extended rover experience would have a good payoff.

Another question is if they plan on including a rover with CE-5. That could improve sample collection, but it would add complexity, so gaining more rover experience would be a plus.

Finally, I'd add that a *South Pole-Aitken Basin* sample return mission was highly rated by the U.S. planetary science decadal survey. If the Chinese read and agreed with that report, they could perform a high value scientific mission before the United States conducts it. That would be a real scientific achievement to brag about.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pole–Aitken_basin

The *South Pole–Aitken basin*is a huge impact crater on the far side of the Moon. Roughly 2,500 kilometres (1,600 mi) in diameter and 13 kilometres (8.1 mi) deep, it is one of the largest known impact craters in the Solar System. It is the largest, oldest and deepest basin recognized on the Moon.[1] It was named for two features on opposing sides; the crater Aitken on the northern end and the southern lunar pole at the other end. The outer rim of this basin can be seen from Earth as a huge chain of mountains located on the lunar southern limb, sometimes called "Leibnitz mountains", although this name has not been considered official by the International Astronomical Union.







Topographical map of the South Pole-Aitken basin based on Kaguya data. Red represents high elevation, purple low elevation. The purple and grey elliptical rings trace the inner and outer walls of the basin. (The black ring is an old artifact of the image.)






_South Pole-Aitken (SPA) basin, the biggest and most ancient lunar basin. Arrow identifies the location of interesting wrinkled ridges within Aitken crater. Image width is 250 km. Credit: NASA/GSFC/Arizona State University._

_South Pole – Aitken Basin Landing Site Database | Solar System Exploration Research Virtual Institute_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China publishes Earth, Moon photos taken by lunar orbiter - China - Chinadaily.com.cn*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2014-11-10 17:12

BEIJING -- China on Monday published photos of the Earth and Moon together taken by the orbiting service module of the country's returned unmanned lunar orbiter.

The photos were taken Sunday by the service module at a point 540,000 km from Earth and 920,000 km from the Moon after it was separated from the return capsule of China's test lunar orbiter on Nov. 1, ending its eight-day mission.

It was the world's first mission to the Moon and back in some 40 years, with China becoming the third nation to do so after the Soviet Union and the United States.

The service module went back into orbit and conducted more tests after the Nov. 1 separation about 5,000 km above Earth, said a statement from China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense, which released the photos.

Launched Oct. 24, the orbiter traversed 840,000 km in eight days in a mission that saw it go around the far side of the Moon. One of the biggest challenges was a "bounce" during the orbiter's re-entry as it made its way home, as the orbiter must enter the atmosphere at a very precise angle. An error of 0.2 degrees would have rendered the mission a failure.

To help it slow down, the craft is designed to "bounce" off the edge of the atmosphere before re-entering again. The process has been compared to a stone skipping across water, and can shorten the "braking distance" for the orbiter, according to Zhou Jianliang, chief engineer with the Beijing Aerospace Command and Control Center.

The program is a test run for the final chapter of the country's three-step lunar program, which includes orbiting, landing and returning.

The latest mission is to obtain data and validate re-entry technology such as the heat shield and trajectory design for a future landing on the Moon as part of the Chang'e-5 mission, expected to be launched around 2017 to collect lunar samples and return to Earth. If successful, China will become the third nation to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*China plans to launch about 120 applied satellites*

ZHUHAI, Nov. 10 (Xinhua) -- China will launch around 120 more applied satellites to accommodate economic and social needs, a senior executive of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said on Monday.

However, Yang Baohua, deputy general manager of the corporation, did not specify the period of time over which the launches will span.

The Chinese economy will continue to record relatively high growth, generating more demand for aerospace technologies, Yang said at an international aviation and aerospace forum held in south China's Zhuhai city.

"We will focus on building a self-controlled national space infrastructure that can operate continuously and stably for a long time," Yang added.

China will launch about 70 remote sensing satellites to detect the near-Earth space environment and predict extreme events, according to Yang.

China will also launch about 20 communication satellites to meet communication demand in national security and public services.

In addition, China will launch about 30 navigation satellites to provide accurate and reliable global positioning and navigation services.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Satnews Daily

November 12th, 2014

*BeiDou Satellite Ground Station Build Expected In The Antarctic By China*







[SatNews] Originally reported by The Sydney Morning Herald, and added to by_Andrew Draby_of the Wauchope Gazette, China has disclosed plans to install a satellite facility in Antarctica, heightening concerns about militarization of the "peaceful" continent.

*The Chinese Antarctic Research Expedition will build a base for the BeiDou satellite navigation system this summer, the official Xinhua news agency said. This comes as China escalates its Antarctic involvement, building its fifth station, planning an airstrip, and recently blocking marine reserves that could affect fisheries.* The Chinese icebreaker Xue Long is due to arrive in Hobart, Tasmania, coinciding with a post-G20 visit next week by President Xi Jinping, as Tasmania pitches for Antarctic business. Expeditioners will then head south to a continent governed under a treaty that says "Antarctica shall be used for peaceful purposes only," and prohibits activities of a military nature.

The Australian Strategic Policy Institute has warned of pressures on demilitarization of the frozen south, in part caused by developments such as satellite systems. The BeiDou facility will join others including Norway's Stroll, strategically located in Antarctica to fit their global networks—but which are claimed to breach the Antarctic Treaty.

Norwegian Bard Wormdal, author of _The Satellite War_, told Fairfax Media, "The Chinese military wants to use BeiDou, for instance, for guiding all sorts of missiles. A BeiDou base in Antarctica makes the system more reliable and precise." He first raised alarm over the Norwegian satellite base at its Troll Antarctic station, which he found had been used by the U.S. National Geospatial Intelligence Agency. "Warfare today is totally dependent on space and ground stations for satellites," he added. "The new Chinese base installation is part of the militarisation of Antarctica, and a violation of the Antarctic Treaty."

BeiDou is intended to give China independence from other satellite navigation systems, such as the United States' GPS, by 2020. The facility at Great Wall station in Antarctica will include receivers, auxiliary equipment and a reference station key to improving BieDou's accuracy, according to the Chinese enews.com website, where the project leader, Wu Xuefeng, is quoted as saying the BeiDou facility would greatly improve China's Antarctic mapping autonomy and improving the system's precision.

A U.S. study of the BeiDou system found earlier this year it was a strategically important dual-use technology program. "First and foremost (it is) intended to enable the Chinese military to conduct modern war, but is also recognized as supporting the development of a new commercial industry vital to China's national infrastructure," said the study's author, the University of California's Kevin Pollpeter, who also told Fairfax he would be surprised if China had military designs on the Antarctic, or that BeiDou was part of such an ambition. "Other countries use GPS for their research in the Antarctic and I suspect Chinese researchers plan to do the same type of research, but with BeiDou," Mr. Pollpeter said. "Unlike GPS, which has an accuracy of several meters, BeiDou has a 10 meter accuracy, but that is being improved in China and other countries with the installation of reference stations that boost accuracy to one meter."

Antarctic political analyst Alan Hemmings, of the University of Canterbury, said the 1959 treaty was ambivalent, as it allowed for nations to use military logistical support. "The essential difference is whether it will be used for peaceful purposes, and that's quite hard to prove against, without compelling evidence," Dr. Hemmings said.

Satnews Publishers: Daily Satellite News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Russia to place GLONASS monitoring stations in China*

November 11, 18:31 UTC+3 

*The facilities may be placed in China's Urumqi and Changchun
*
MOSCOW, November 11. /TASS/. The Russian Space Systems company, a leading Russian enterprise in design, production and operation of space information systems, has unveiled plans for deploying several GLONASS satellite navigation system monitoring stations in China for use in transport, farming, rescue operations, environment monitoring and law enforcement. The facilities may be placed in Urumqi (the administrative center of the Xinjiang-Uygur Autonomous Area) and Changchun, the capital of Jilin province.

Russian Space Systems CEO Andrey Tyulin has said joint surveying of the sites for the distribution of works will begin in December.

He explained that *the RSS and Chinese partners would cooperate in the mutual placement of positioning ground stations in Russia and China for GLONASS and China’s Beidou.*

In Russia, 19 ground stations provide consumers with a navigation signal with an accuracy of one meter. Three stations are located in the Antarctic, and one in Brazil. Two are to be created in Kazakhstan and one in Belarus, the RSS said.

The orbital station GLONASS consists of 28 satellites, including the twenty four Glonass-M satellites that are in active service. One is under the supervision of the general designer, two remain in the reserve and one Glonass-K is in the test phase.

The launch of a second space satellite of the new generation Glonass-K is scheduled for December. The GLONASS system is being created on orders from the Defence Ministry.

*China’s navigation system Beidou is to be deployed by 2017, and by 2020 it is expected to provide global coverage. For this China is to build up the constellation of satellites to 35. Since the end of 2012 the Chinese system accessed the foreign markets: Beidou began to be introduced in Thailand with the construction of positioning stations. In 2014-2015 China plans to expand cooperation with Myanmar and Malaysia and to expand the market in Africa and the Middle East. Beidou is available to most Chinese army units starting from the regimental level upwards.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

BeiDou system to set ASEAN Data and service center in Malaysia - Daily CNSS - | China Shipping Service
Nov 11, 2014






Malaysian Investment Development Authority director-general Datuk Azman visited Wuhan Optics Valley Beidou Holding Group CO., LTD (Optics Valley BeiDou)on November 10, and the two sides reached agreement of setting Beidou ASEAN Data and service center in Malaysia.

This service center can provide services and products to various industries and fields such as disaster warning,vehicle navigation,precision farming,maritime search and rescue, intelligent port, mineral security and intelligent transportation in entire ASEAN region.

Optics Valley BeiDou is a platform for China's national spatial information industry to export technologies and to provide technological assistance to other countries and regions.

Experts from Wuhan Academy of Social Science said that the cooperation between Beidou and Malaysia is expected to further speed up the expansion of the application of BeiDou System in ASEAN region and also to contribute to serve the strategy of “One Belt and One Road”.

Furthermore, Optics Valley BeiDou is also actively expanding the cooperation with countries such as Mexico, Russia, Brunei,Cambodia, Sri Lanka and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Untill to 2020, 30x BeiDou satellites will cover whole earth.


----------



## Sasquatch

China Exclusive: China developing Mars rover - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new remote sensing satellite*
_2014-11-15 08:42_ _ Xinhua _ _ Web Editor: Gu Liping _




A Long March-2C carrier rocket carrying the Yaogan-23 remote sensing satellite blasts off from the launch pad at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Nov. 14, 2014. (Xinhua/Yan Yan) 

China launched the Yaogan-23 remote sensing satellite into scheduled orbit at 2:53 a.m. on Saturday Beijing Time from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

The satellite will mainly be used for scientific experiments, natural resource surveys, crop yield estimates and disaster relief.

It was carried by a Long March-2C rocket, marking the 198th mission for the Long March rocket family.

China launched the first satellite in the "Yaogan" series, Yaogan-1, in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war is peace

Nothing beats witchcraft long before man created any craft they existed. If china can buiild it they will join the invisible race


----------



## cirr

*China Unveils New Rocket, People Get Real Curious About What It's For*

By Ryan Faith

November 13, 2014

Smack dab in the middle of a string of peaceful international summits, China has gone and hosted a major arms exhibition. The annual Airshow China in Zhuhai lasts through November 16, and it's managing to coincide with the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation regional summit in Beijing, the Association of Southeast Asian Nations summit in Myanmar, and the 2014 G-20 Summit in Australia.

The symbolism of having a major arms show spotlighting China's military technology is not lost on observers — especially since China has already unsettled its neighbors lately with its aggressive diplomatic and military posture.

One new development that is attracting attention in the defense industry trade press is the unveiling of a new Chinese prototype launch vehicle, the Feitian Emergency Satellite Launch System, or FT-1. The launch vehicle is a solid-fuel rocket smaller than but roughly comparable to Europe's Vega and Japan's Epsilon rockets, and capable of deploying a satellite of up to about 650 pounds.

What's attracted the notice of observers is that the rocket itself fits in a tractor trailer and can be launched from just about anywhere. It would be awfully expensive to add that kind of capability just for amusement, so why would China think it needs a road-mobile satellite launch system?

The manufacturer, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), says that the launcher is a "space emergency response system" intended to quickly replace a downed or nonfunctioning satellite. The ability to drive on the road is supposed to increase launch site flexibility by allowing the launch site and launch vehicle integration — the process of connecting a satellite to a launcher — to be separate.

This makes a certain amount of sense. NASA's gigantic crawler that took the Saturn V rockets and Space Shuttle from the Vehicle Assembly Building to the launch pad does the same thing — but it's about a billionth as mobile as a truck. So maybe the Chinese just figured that trucks are better than crawlers, and that truck-sized things are easily moved by trucks.

However, not everyone is convinced. Normally when a country develops a solid-fuel rocket like the FT-1, it's a sign that the country is trying to develop or improve its ICBM force. Solid fuel is the propellant of choice for military systems because it is easier to store and use than the liquid-fuel alternative. Making a road-mobile space launch system would then seem to suggest that China is actually trying to get better road-mobile ICBMs — and choosing an arms show spanning three regional summits to remind its neighbors who's the boss in Asia.

Except the Chinese did that last month when they tested — you guessed it — a road-mobile ICBM, the DF-31B. And so the unveiling of the FT-1 could be a strategic signal of sorts, but it would be like showing off your academic chops by reapplying to the same program you just successfully graduated from.

Road-mobile missiles play an important role in strategic deterrence. They're hard to find and eliminate, and are therefore a way for a country to make its nuclear deterrent less vulnerable to a first strike or counterattack. But the reasoning for using something road-mobile in a space launch is a little less clear. Launch sites are generally big, fixed installations that are vulnerable to attack. But realistically, the only kind of fight in which the vulnerability of space launch sites would be a factor would be a major conflict with another military power that is swatting your satellites out of space.

And even then it wouldn't make much sense. The FT-1's 650-pound maximum payload is small — a weather satellite might be 10 times as heavy — and besides, major launch vehicles are so large that road mobility isn't really an option.

China did demonstrate an anti-satellite (ASAT) weapon in 2007, creating a huge plume of space debris deadly to satellites and astronauts — and the launch vehicle for that was even smaller than the FT-1. This has led some to speculate that the real reason China would pursue the FT-1's technology is to have a road-mobile ASAT that could take out enemy satellites without the need for a launch base. This is roughly mirrored by the US decision to down one of its own non-functional satellites shortly after the Chinese ASAT test during Operation Burnt Frost. In Burnt Frost, the ASAT weapon was fired from a ship in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

So, fair enough — a mobile satellite launch system that allows small payloads to be integrated far from the launch site may suggest an anti-satellite system is in the works. But is China really choosing to hint at its ASAT capabilities at the same time it's meeting with fellow spacefaring and strategic rivals America and Japan?

Similar systems in development may hint at the answer. DARPA is pursuing an airborne launch system on behalf of the Defense Department called the Airborne Launch Assist Space Access (ALASA). In one sense, it's like the FT-1 — a way of transporting a fully loaded launch vehicle and using it to put a small payload into orbit without the need for a big, complex launch facility. This would theoretically offer a number of benefits, including getting ahead of launch site weather conditions and reducing costs. However, like the manufacturer of the FT-1, DARPA isn't mentioning any ASAT applications in its press releases.

This kind of air-launch technology is also being pursued by private companies in the US, one of the better known examples being Virgin Galactic. Richard Branson's team is, in addition to developing SpaceShipTwo for the tourist market, working on a satellite launch vehicle called LauncherOne. Much like DARPA's ALASA, LauncherOne is a system with a launch vehicle that would be carried to altitude by another aircraft and then released, at which point it would fire its motor, fly higher, and place a small payload into space.

Does this mean Branson is trying to develop the kind of ASAT capability that would be important in a high-intensity conflict with a major global and military power, perhaps in order to ransom the world's satellites like a James Bond villain?

No. Because sometimes a rocket is just a rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

uhh, china is a member of the P5, and one of 5 member allowed nuclear weapons under the NPT, it does not need to hide that its doing ICBM research, nor does it hide that it has anti-satellite capabilities. so it makes no sense to present a truck satellite launcher when its really a icbm or a anti satellite weapon. more likely, its exactly what its says, a rapid launch platform for small satellites, maybe not weather satellite but certainly things like short term space sensors or to restore communications in the event that a important com satellite goes offline due to war or accident.


----------



## qwerrty

sampling device for future asteroid mission
henri k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

debris cleaner..

can clean other things too 

from
[Information] News du Secteur Aérospatial Chinois - Page 10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

i think china already have some up there in orbit

?? chuangxin-3, shiyan-7, shijian-15

*Development of the Chinese Intelligent Space Robotic System*


Code:


http://www.researchgate.net/profile/Alexander_Beyer/publication/234073297_Development_of_the_Chinese_Intelligent_Space_Robotic_System/links/0fcfd50ed634ab9c50000000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*TASS: Economy - China interested in producing Russian rocket engines — Roscosmos chief*
November 18, 12:52 UTC+3 

*“We are open to cooperation in our work, but only on a parity basis,” head of the Russian space agency Roscosmos Oleg Ostapenko said
*




© ITAR-TASS/Sergei Fadeichev

MOSCOW, November 18. /TASS/. China is interested in producing Russian rocket engines on its territory and wants to cooperate in manned space exploration, satellite navigation and remote sensing of the Earth, Oleg Ostapenko, head of the Russian space agency Roscosmos, said on Tuesday.

“During our visit to China, we discussed with our partners various spheres of cooperation, including satellite navigation, remote sensing of the Earth, manufacture of electronic components, materials engineering, aerospace engineering, manned space programs, and rocket engine building,” Ostapenko said.

“I will inform the government about results of the working trip to China. We can say then in which spheres we will actively cooperate with them,” he said, adding that the two countries were likely to see an exchange of manned flights to Russian and Chinese space stations in the future, as well as to organize joint deep-space exploration missions.

“We are open to cooperation in our work, but only on a parity basis,” Ostapenko said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *TASS: Economy - China interested in producing Russian rocket engines — Roscosmos chief*
> November 18, 12:52 UTC+3
> 
> *“We are open to cooperation in our work, but only on a parity basis,” head of the Russian space agency Roscosmos Oleg Ostapenko said
> *
> View attachment 154014
> 
> © ITAR-TASS/Sergei Fadeichev
> 
> MOSCOW, November 18. /TASS/. China is interested in producing Russian rocket engines on its territory and wants to cooperate in manned space exploration, satellite navigation and remote sensing of the Earth, Oleg Ostapenko, head of the Russian space agency Roscosmos, said on Tuesday.
> 
> “During our visit to China, we discussed with our partners various spheres of cooperation, including satellite navigation, remote sensing of the Earth, manufacture of electronic components, materials engineering, aerospace engineering, manned space programs, and rocket engine building,” Ostapenko said.
> 
> “I will inform the government about results of the working trip to China. We can say then in which spheres we will actively cooperate with them,” he said, adding that the two countries were likely to see an exchange of manned flights to Russian and Chinese space stations in the future, as well as to organize joint deep-space exploration missions.
> 
> “We are open to cooperation in our work, but only on a parity basis,” Ostapenko said.



We don't need Russian rocket but we will love to cooperate or exchange with Russian in regards to manned mission. And we need to have beidou 2 ground station in Russia for better accuracy for our system.

This news is another example of spit off by Russian who still think they are in a high ground. It just like the Su-35 sales saga.

Our CZ-5 is more than enough to support our ambition space programs and so as many new boasters we have unveil like YF-100 and YF-600. If funding approved, the CZ-9 Saturn V size rocket will be build in future soon.

More bluntly, our rocket technology has far catchup and even lead in some area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Beast said:


> We don't need Russian rocket but we will love to cooperate or exchange with Russian in regards to manned mission. And we need to have beidou 2 ground station in Russia for better accuracy for our system.
> 
> This news is another example of spit off by Russian who still think they are in a high ground. It just like the Su-35 sales saga.
> 
> Our CZ-5 is more than enough to support our ambition space programs and so as many new boasters we have unveil like YF-100 and YF-600. If funding approved, the CZ-9 Saturn V size rocket will be build in future soon.
> 
> More bluntly, our rocket technology has far catchup and even lead in some area.



They will tune down eventually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

terranMarine said:


> They will tune down eventually


Luckily Putin is a cool headed man. If Russia is run by nationalistic Russian. They will never make a come back. Putin during his time in Russia had first hands news of how USA ruin the mighty Soviet Union. US will never help Russia as long as she's still a nuclear powerhouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> We don't need Russian rocket but we will love to cooperate or exchange with Russian in regards to manned mission. And we need to have beidou 2 ground station in Russia for better accuracy for our system.
> 
> This news is another example of spit off by Russian who still think they are in a high ground. It just like the Su-35 sales saga.
> 
> Our CZ-5 is more than enough to support our ambition space programs and so as many new boasters we have unveil like YF-100 and YF-600. If funding approved, the CZ-9 Saturn V size rocket will be build in future soon.
> 
> More bluntly, our rocket technology has far catchup and even lead in some area.


He is talking about rocket engine, not rocket. Russian is still top notch in especially kerosene engine and many other area in aerospace.

Manufacturing of rocket engine in China would mean China buying the engine plus the production technology.

He did not state exactly what parity mean, presumably that would mean China not only buying but contributing system/technology wise, and I could not think of any reason not to.

Space exploration is a risky and costly affair, I think this is one area where both could benefit from genuine cooperation.


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> He is talking about rocket engine, not rocket. Russian is still top notch in especially kerosene engine and many other area in aerospace.
> 
> Manufacturing of rocket engine in China would mean China buying the engine plus the production technology.
> 
> He did not state exactly what parity mean, presumably that would mean China not only buying but contributing system/technology wise, and I could not think of any reason not to.
> 
> Space exploration is a risky and costly affair, I think this is one area where both could benefit from genuine cooperation.


 I do not know whether you really follow up the development of Chinese space rocket. Rocket engine is precisely the strong point of China space.

YF-100 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It will debut early next year and more powerful engine will follow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

China should build their own rocket launches . Do not buy from Russia
Not that China would not be able to progress to advanced fighter aircraft like to purchase from Russia used.

If China wants to be a country of comparable America. China to build these things , even the cpu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

onebyone said:


> China should build their own rocket launches . Do not buy from Russia
> Not that China would not be able to progress to advanced fighter aircraft like to purchase from Russia used.
> 
> If China wants to be a country of comparable America. China to build these things , even the cpu.



When have we bought the rocket from Russia?

BTW, the Su-35 is not set, and it looks like the PLAAF doesn't want it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China launches Yaogan-24 remote sensing satellite*

*20.11.2014*

China has successfully launched the Yaogan-24 remote sensing satellite into orbit, Xinhua news agency reported. A Long March-2D rocket took off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in China’s northwestern Gansu province. The satellite will be used to carry out scientific experiments, natural resources surveys, disaster relief missions, and crop estimates, China’s national space agency said. The launch was the 199th mission for the Long March rocket family.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

China has successfully launched the Yaogan-24 remote sensing satellite into orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Following yesterday‘s launch of the Yaogan-24 remote sensing satellite，the Kuaizhou-2（KZ-2）satellite was successful brought into orbit by a KZ solid fuel launch vehicle that took off from the same Jiuquan launch centre at 14:37 on 21.11.2014. 

Sina Visitor System

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Kuaizhou solid fuel carrier rocket:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Now that CASIC's KZ rocket has two successful missions under its belt，I would like to know when CASC's CZ-11 solid fuel launch vehicle will have its maiden flight。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches Kuaizhou-2 in second launch within 24 hours*
November 21, 2014 by Rui C. Barbosa 


The Chinese have launched their second mission in the space of 24 hours, with the orbiting of the Kuaizhou-2 natural disaster monitoring satellite. Launch took place at 06:37 UTC – utilizing the second launch of the KZ Kuaizhou all-solid rocket – from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.
*
Chinese Launch:*

Unlike a lot of Chinese launches of late – most of which utilize the Long March family of rockets – this second flight of Kuaizhou had been expected for a few months, and was even announced well in advance.

This was the second launch in 24 hours for the Chinese, following the Long March 2D launch of the Yaogan Weixing-24 “remote sensing” satellite, which itself came just six days after China orbited the Yaogan-23 spacecraft.

The Kuaizhou rocket is designed for quick-reaction launches for China.

Developed by CASIC with the collaboration from the Harbin Institute of Technology on the basis of the DF-21 IRBM, the designation of this launcher is ‘Kuaizhou’ due to it meaning ‘Quick-vessel’ in English.

Development started in 2009 as part of Program 863 for the development of high-profile defence programs including human space flight, ASAT weapons and missile defence.

KZ was to provide an integrated launch vehicle system with the rapid ability to replace Chinese satellites that might be damaged or destroyed in an act of aggression in orbit.

===================================================================
Kuaizhou is said to be the domestic version of this exhibit in Zhuhai Airshow recently,





The Feitian is described by China Aerospace and Technology Corporation (CASC) as a road-mobile emergency satellite launch system. (Chinese internet)

According to CASC, the Feitian could be used in wartime to quickly replace satellites destroyed by the enemy or in peacetime for the rapid launch of emergency-monitoring satellites during large natural disasters. The system is based on a six-axle semi-trailer pulled by a three-axle truck, painted in a civilian color scheme. The rocket, called FT-1 (Feitian-1) is concealed inside the trailer during transit.​The difference is Kuaizhou is a compact integrated payload/satellite and rocket built and store as a whole, while the Feitian could change the payload/satellite according to client needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Yaogan-25* is scheduled for launch next month。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Wow... 2 launches in 2 days... that is something!


----------



## Steakhouse

indiatester said:


> Wow... 2 launches in 2 days... that is something!








Master quick launch will future allow China take out Indian satellite and not worry about space retaliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

Beidou navigation system approved for operations at sea - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns

Beidou navigation system approved for operations at sea
2014-11-25 08:49 China Daily Web Editor: Si Huan

China's independently developed Beidou Navigation Satellite System has taken a huge step toward going global as the International Maritime Organization approved its use in operations at sea, the country's Maritime Safety Administration said on Monday.

The IMO's Maritime Safety Committee reviewed and passed a key document known as a commitment letter for the Beidou system during its 94th session in London Nov 17-21.

It means the system has been formally included in the Worldwide Radionavigation System. Beidou is the third system to gain such acceptance after the United States' Global Positioning System and Russia's Global Navigation Satellite System.

It is the first time the Beidou system's standards have been ratified by an international organization, the administration said in a statement. It described the achievement as "a milestone" in its efforts to promote the system overseas that will provide a foundation for Beidou's use in global maritime operations.

During its 93rd session in May, the IMO committee adopted the performance standards for ship-borne Beidou receiver equipment, and agreed to recommend that IMO members have Beidou receivers installed on their seagoing vessels from July 1, 2016.

The inclusion of Beidou in the Worldwide Radionavigation System is an important step in the system's maritime expansion overseas, as the IMO stipulates that its members ships must carry satellite navigation receivers, said a government official who wished to remain anonymous.

"With the IMO's support, it will be much easier for the Beidou system to be adopted by foreign shipping companies," she added.

More than 50,000 Chinese fishing vessels were equipped with Beidou terminals by December 2013, according to Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

The system began to supply precise positioning, real-time navigation, location reporting, time readings and short message services to users in China and the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012. The government is aiming to establish it as a global system with 35 satellites by 2020.

Beidou has established a strong presence in Thailand, where three demonstration ground stations were opened in June to serve disaster prevention and relief operations. Wuhan Optics Valley Beidou Geo-Spatial Information Industry Co was established in June 2013 to promote the Beidou system in the civil sector at home and abroad.

The company said more than 200 ground stations will be set up in Thailand within five years, and cooperative projects have also been launched in other Asian nations including Malaysia and Laos.

Sun Jiadong, an academic at the Chinese Academy of Sciences and chief designer of the system, said, "Five experimental satellites will be deployed before 2015 to help establish global coverage to provide better services."

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

Kuaizhou-2 launched last Friday, 21st Nov. 2014 14hrs 37min 08sec.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Tiny chip will put China's Beidou system on phones 
- China.org.cn

A Shanghai technology company has produced a tiny chip that could put China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System and the US-developed Global Positioning System on everyone's smartphone in the future.

Previously, chips using the Beidou system were too large and power hungry for practical use.

Shanghai Science and Technology Commission have been promoting civilian use of the Beidou system since 2010 and have supported local hi-tech companies in the research and production of Beidou chips.

Shanghai Beiga Satellite Technology Co announced its 40-nanometer chip (a nanometer is a billionth of a meter) at a conference in the city on promoting civilian use of the military technology.

"The 40nm chip is the most popular size in current smartphones and we only spent over a year to catch up with global leading technology," said Wang Yongping, general manger of Shanghai Beiga. "With both GPS and Beidou in one chip, the function of smartphones will be better."

Wang said the company had cooperated with smartphone manufacturer ZTE and there had been "satisfactory" results of trials involving 50 phones.

However, Gu Wenjun, a semiconductor analyst with IHS, a US-based research firm, said: "The domestic navigation chip is still in its infancy stage in the domestic market with many players. The industry will still need development and integration.

Domestic firms, including ZTE and Meizu, are using the chip in some of their latest phones and Wang said ZTE is expected to go into mass production of smartphones with the new chip next year.

*Overseas firms, including Qualcomm Inc and Samsung, will also launch some models to feature the Beidou system.*

The chips will also be suitable for use in tablet computers and wearable equipment including the latest smartwatches.

"We are also studying to perfect the Beidou-based vehicle navigation system by reducing the margin of error from 10 meters to one meter, which means the system will be able to guide drivers to the exact lane rather than just the right road in future," Wang said.

China launched the first satellite for the Beidou system in 2000, and a preliminary version of the system has been used in traffic control, weather forecasting and disaster relief work on a trial basis since 2003.

Beidou now consists of 16 satellites, with another 40 satellites to be launched over the next 10 years, by which time the system will cover the world. The system has been providing services for Asia-Pacific users since 2012.

***

Welcome the age of smartphones with China's Beidou system on it

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

Commercializing Beidou's civilian arm is key to ensure that the system turns profitable for further spending on R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Beidou to go global from 2015 and become global by 2020. 

Step by step，there is no need to rush anything。

Methodically

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Beidou to go global from 2015 and become global by 2020.
> 
> Step by step，there is no need to rush anything。
> 
> Methodically



The government should soon make it mandatory that every smart phone made or sold in China must have the Beidou chip. 

If some do not want to comply, just show them the exit door.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> The government should soon make it mandatory that every smart phone made or sold in China must have the Beidou chip.
> 
> If some do not want to comply, just show them the exit door.



Yes. The system is important for law enforcement and espionage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> Yes. The system is important for law enforcement and espionage



Plus, Beidou has to be commercialized. If no body uses it, how will it profit from civilian application? 

Imagine how many billion chips would be produced, and produced in China, to be installed in apples, oranges and others. 

Overtime, Beidou must drive the GPS from the market. Any sane Chinese citizen would prefer a domestic positioning system than a foreign one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> Plus, Beidou has to be commercialized. If no body uses it, how will it profit from civilian application?
> 
> Imagine how many billion chips would be produced, and produced in China, to be installed in apples, oranges and others.
> 
> Overtime, Beidou must drive the GPS from the market. Any sane Chinese citizen would prefer a domestic positioning system than a foreign one.



I think Beidou has an excellent pitch for provision of commercial / military services to overseas markets where the governments do not want to have a 100% GPS dependent positioning functions. 

Generallyl Beidou is provided free of charges to commercial users with basic functions. It has a strong market for logistic tracking in the transportation sector like airlines. shipping companies, taxis, truckers etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱飞抵地月系统拉格朗日-2点*
2014-11-29 12:00:00 来源：中国广播网

　　央广网北京11月29日消息（记者张棉棉 蔡金曼)记者今天（29日）从国家国防科技工业局获悉，探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱飞抵地月系统拉格朗日-2点（简称地月L2点）。

　　11月28日，探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱实施了地月L2点绕飞期间第一次轨道维持控制。目前各项拓展试验顺利开展。

　　服务舱11月1日与返回器分离后，经过两次轨道控制，返回到远地点54万公里、近地点600公里的大椭圆轨道，开展拓展试验任务。11月9日和 17日先后完成绕地大椭圆轨道远地点变轨控制和近地点变轨控制，继续按照预定地月转移轨道飞行。11月21日实施了地月转移轨道中途修正控制，11月23 日到达近月点，并实施月球借力轨道机动控制，飞向地月L2点。11月27日，服务舱进入环绕地月L2点的李萨如轨道，轨道振幅X轴2万公里，Y轴4万公 里，Z轴3.5万公里，周期14天。为保持在环绕地月L2点的李萨如轨道，11月28日实施了地月L2点绕飞期间第一次轨道维持控制。






服务舱在地月L2点绕飞轨道

　　截至11月28日，服务舱已独立飞行28天，目前距地球42.1万公里，距月球6.3万公里，状态正常，各项拓展试验顺利开展。

　　再入返回飞行器于10月24日在西昌卫星发射中心发射升空，进入地月转移轨道。成功实施2次轨道修正后，飞行器于27日飞抵月球引力影响球，开 始月球近旁转向飞行。28日晚，飞行器完成月球近旁转向飞行，进入月地转移轨道。30日再次成功实施1次轨道修正，11月1日飞行器服务舱与返回器在距地 面高约5000公里处正常分离，随后返回器顺利着陆在内蒙古四子王旗预定区域，试验任务取得圆满成功。

CNR network Beijing November 29 news (reporter Zhang Mian Mian Cai Jin Man)

Reporter has heard from SASTIND that Chang'e-5T1's service module has arrived at Earth-Moon Lagrange Point 2(EM-L2) Lissajous orbit on 27th Oct. 2014. On 28th Oct, it perform the first ever EM-L2 orbit maintenance maneuver, currently the extended/secondary mission is progressing smoothly.

============================================================
*Service module of China's returned lunar orbiter reaches L2 point - China - Chinadaily.com.cn*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2014-11-29 15:56 

BEIJING -- The service module belonging to China's unmanned lunar orbiter has reached the Earth-Moon second Lagrange Point (L2), the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense said Saturday.

As of Friday, the service module had been flying for 28 days, and was 421,000 kilometers away from Earth and 63,000 km from the moon. All experiments are going well.

The service module was separated from the return capsule of China's test lunar orbiter, which returned to Earth on Nov. 1 after circling the moon in its eight-day mission launched on Oct. 24.

It was the world's first mission to the Moon and back in some 40 years, with China becoming the third nation to do so after the Soviet Union and the United States.

After two orbital transfers, the service module re-entered the elliptical orbit with an apogee of 540,000 km and a perigee of 600 km.

During the flight, the service module again performed orbital transfer actions twice, and flew along the pre-set Earth-moon transfer orbit. On Nov. 23, it reached the perilune and with the lunar gravity it was able to undertake the orbit maneuver to fly to the L2 point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Old news but an important step forward for Beidou 

*China's BeiDou system standard ratified by IMO - China - Chinadaily.com.cn *
(Xinhua) Updated: 2014-05-21 21:03

BEIJING/NANJING - The International Maritime Organization has ratified the performance standard of a receiver of the shipborne BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), the Ministry of Transport revealed Wednesday.

This is the first BDS to be standard approved by an international organization. It marks the first step for China's home-grown system in its quest to go global, according to the ministry.

The move is key to the application of BDS in the international maritime field and its industrial development, the ministry said.

The first satellite for the BDS plan was launched in 2000. China wants to expand the regional navigation system to global coverage by around 2020.

Also on Wednesday, BDS spokesman Ran Chengqi said at a symposium in Nanjing that China has started the last phase of the BDS development plan, and is expanding the system's market share at home.

As of the end of March, the sale of BDS/GNSS (Global Navigation Satellite System) modules exceeded two million, Ran said.

Moreover, he said that over 40 million mobile phones with BeiDou positioning function have been put into market, and vehicle-mounted BDS navigators designed for more than 200 automobile types have been on sale.

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

The successful key problem solving endeavours by Chinese Scientists will bring a Quantum Communicaion Satellite to the launching pad in 2016 as scheduled 


















量子科学实验卫星发射在即?攻关试验均已完成--科技--人民网

　　2016年，天空中将会多出一颗耀眼的星，而它就是即将发射的“量子科学实验卫星”。

　　“前面的攻关试验都已经做完了。”中国科大微尺度物质科学国家实验室研究员彭承志说，量子科学实验卫星将如期发射。

　　这意味着，量子通信将具备覆盖全球范围的能力。“不过，量子科学实验卫星是一颗低轨卫星，只能在晚上进行量子通信，空间覆盖能力和应用都还比较有限。”彭承志说，为了提高量子通信的范围和应用能力，他们可能还会考虑量子星座的研制。

　　*迈出量子通信第一步*

　　随着网络通信的飞速发展，账号保护、传送安全等成为人们日益关心的问题。作为以量子力学基本原理为基础的全新通信技术，量子通信被视为可以解决人们的担忧、无条件保障通信安全的最有效方式。

　　而如何让这一方式更好地服务于广大用户，一直是学界研究的热点。中科院院士、中国科学技术大学教授潘建伟带领团队，用辛苦和努力浇灌了一朵量子之花。

　　2012年2月17日，是让团队成员、中科院量子技术与应用研究中心副主任赵勇铭记在心的日子。当天，历时18个月建设的“合肥城域量子通信试验示范网”终于完成了。

　　这是全球首个城域量子通信试验示范网，有了这一安全保障，示范网用户传递的信息内容就会变得不可窃听、复制或破译。

　　研制量子通信网络终端设备，研制量子通信微光探测核心器件，研制量子通信网控设备等产品……前期的工作做足后，拥有一个产品和技术的试验床，就显得有点迫切。

　　“我们需要一个具有稳定性和安全性的更大的平台来检测通信，同时积累量子通信网络的建设和运维经验。”赵勇说。

　　合肥示范网应运而生，建成的示范网有46个节点，网络覆盖合肥市主城区，用户涵盖省市政府机关单位、金融机构、研究院所等。而直到现在，这些单位都是这一平台上的创新参与者。

　　*将通信安全距离扩展至更远*

　　如果说合肥示范网的建立是要建设一个技术试验床，那么，今年3月份投入使用的济南量子通信试验网则是面向用户日常应用的，希望更加贴合不同使用单位的要求。

　　目前，济南量子网络有90多家用户单位，可以通过网络内量子通信集控站和终端，实现安全的语音和视频通信、安全的文件传真以及安全的数据传输。

　　“我们的平台可以承载上千用户。”赵勇说，“网络目前是免费提供给用户使用的，试验网的目的是通过用户的使用来进行相关行业应用模式的探索。”

　　济南网的顺利运行，标志着量子通信城域网技术已经发展成熟。

　　“量子通信网络需要在更大范围里，通过更多的用户体验进一步验证其稳定性，提高其可用性。”中国科大微尺度物质科学国家实验室研究员陈宇翱表示，只有具备了稳定性，才会拥有更多的用户。

　　记者了解到，建设中的量子通信“京沪干线”连接北京、济南、合肥、上海，全长2025公里，提供4城市间网状8Gbps加密应用数据传输业务。

　　“目前主要的使用对象还是银行、证券公司等一些金融机构。”陈宇翱说，北京、上海城域量子通信网将分别于今年年底和明年夏天建成。

　　陈宇翱告诉记者，2025~2030年，覆盖全国的量子通信网络也有望建成，“我们希望能将安全距离扩展得更远，并且通过京沪干线来探索一定的商业盈利模式，将量子通信产业化”。

　　*拓展量子应用领域*

　　在潘建伟等人看来，成功就是解决一个又一个问题。

　　量子科学实验卫星的研发亦是如此。研制一颗卫星，需要考虑很多问题，包括如何提高精度，将量子信号从天上传下来以及卫星发射以后的空间适应性问题。

　　尽管过程满是艰难，所幸的是，这些问题都已得到很好的验证。现在，团队成员们在期待卫星发射的那一刻。

　　不过，对于团队的研究人员来说，努力并没有到此为止。目前量子通信完成的还是最简单的点对点的信息传递，真正要组网的话，还需要一段时间。

　　彭承志还表示，日后建成的量子通信网络，要致力于与既有经典网络的融合，“比如说加密这一块，我们要提高网络的实用性，让更多的外围企业参与进来”。

　　此外，通过量子通信的发展来带动量子测量和量子计算等技术的发展，也是这个团队的期望，在他们看来，未来，“量子技术大有可为”。

China to launch hack-proof quantum communication network in 2016 - Worldnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

China Plans BeiDou Ground Station in Antarctica : GPS World

China plans to build a BeiDou station in Antarctica this summer, according to a report in the _Sydney Morning Herald_. China’s official Xinhua news agency disclosed the plans.

The facility at Great Wall station in Antarctica will include receivers, auxiliary equipment and a reference station key to improving BieDou’s accuracy, according to the Chinese enews.com website.

*Project leader Wu Xuefeng said the BeiDou facility would greatly improve China’s Antarctic mapping autonomy and improving the system’s precision.*

The BeiDou facility will join others, including Norway’s Trollsat, strategically located in Antarctica to fit that country’s global networks, but which some claim breach the Antarctic Treaty. The treaty says “Antarctica shall be used for peaceful purposes only” and prohibits activities of a military nature.

Norwegian Bard Wormdal, author of _The Satellite War_, told Fairfax Media, *“The Chinese military wants to use BeiDou for instance for guiding all sorts of missiles. A BeiDou base in Antarctica makes the system more reliable and precise.”* *He first raised alarm over the Norwegian satellite base at its Troll Antarctic station, which he found had been used by the U.S. National Geospatial Intelligence Agency.*

Russia has three GLONASS ground stations on the continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

BeiDou, Dead Reckoning Added to SiRFstarV 5ea Auto Platform : GPS World

CSR plc has released significant upgrades for the SiRFstarV 5ea automotive-grade quad-GNSS location platform. Support has been added for concurrent use of GPS and BeiDou (BDS) satellite constellations, along with major updates to theSiRFDRive software dead-reckoning algorithms. Together, these upgrades ensure that SiRFstarV 5ea offers improved automotive positioning performance meeting the requirements of OEMs across the globe.

CSR is being acquired by Qualcomm, with the transaction expected to close by the end of the summer of 2015.

By adding support for China’s BDS constellation to SiRFstarV 5ea’s existing GPS and GLONASS capabilities, the new software offers automotive OEMs the flexibility to perform concurrent GPS and GLONASS or GPS and BDS operations. The new BDS capability provides OEMs the opportunity to market their products to regions where BDS support is mandated and also exploit the benefits of the BDS satellite constellation which is now fully operational over China and surrounding countries. The SiRFstarV 5ea platform, which is optimized and certified for the strict requirements and life cycles of the automotive industry, is also Galileo-ready through future software upgrades.

“Automotive OEMs from around the globe all have something to gain from the new additions to our cutting-edge SiRFstarV 5ea automotive location platform,” Anthony Murray, senior vice president, Business Group, at CSR, said. “Tier Ones and OEMs are looking to develop global platforms that can be easily configured to meet regional requirements and preferences, while Asian car manufacturers in particular have been calling for simultaneous GPS and BDS support to meet regional market needs for BDS support.”

SiRFDRive for SiRFstarV 5ea now also includes CSR’s latest dead reckoning algorithms that work alongside concurrent GPS and GLONASS operations. The combination of increased satellite visibility and the latest dead-reckoning algorithms improves the overall performance in challenging environments such as Chicago and Tokyo by a factor of two.

“Many Tier Ones are looking for more complete dead reckoning solutions to simplify the design process and accelerate time to market. SiRFDRive is a state-of-the-art plug-and-play solution that covers a range of end products spanning from low to high end telematics and navigation systems,” continued Murray.

SiRFstarV 5ea is designed for automotive market AEC-Q100 qualification requirements as a standalone location engine platform. The platform provides automotive Tier One suppliers and OEMs around the world with continuous, highly accurate positioning capabilities for the next generation of in-dash navigation and telematics applications in cars, trucks and other moveable assets requiring automotive-qualified devices.

Updated SiRFstarV 5ea evaluation kits are available now, and the SiRFstarV 5ea platform is ready for immediate integration into next generation infotainment and telematics products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*ZTE smartphones to carry BeiDou chips*
By Chu Daye 

*Report says enables devices to use local BDS navigational service*






A Shanghai high-tech company has rolled out a navigation chip utilizing the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) service that will be used on over 1 million smartphones made by Chinese smartphone maker ZTE from early 2015, Shanghai-based newspaper Wen Hui Bao reported over the weekend. 

Experts said the chip, a key component in the navigation service, will help to promote the civil and commercial use of BDS in China.

Shanghai Beiga Satellite Technology Co displayed the newly developed chip on Thursday at an industry exhibition in Shanghai for promoting the civilian use of military technologies, according to the report. 

Wang Yong ping, general manager of Beiga, said t*hey are improving the chip that debuted at the exhibition and will start mass production and consolidate it into about 1 million ZTE smartphones from next March, the report said. *

*Wang further predicted the figure could hit 10 million by the end of 2016.*

ZTE could not be reached for confirmation by press time over the weekend.

A chip that can be used on smartphones is a technological improvement and positive for the whole industry due to the chance of winning orders to be used on a vast number of devices, Xiang Ligang, CEO of industry information portal cctime.com, told the Global Times Sunday.

"In China, the civilian use of the Global Positioning System (GPS) has some limitations. For instance, it cannot recognize the differences between main roads and side roads with its accuracy performance lingering at around 10 meters. BDS is said to have better performance in this regard, which boosts its value for Chinese consumers," Xiang said.

Previous chips using the BDS were too large and consumed too much energy to be logical for daily use, Wen Hui Bao reported. 

China started to build its own space-based positioning, navigation and timing system in 2000 as an alternative to GPS, which is maintained by the US government and is freely accessible to anyone with a GPS receiver.

The BDS network, which initially was for military usage and currently consists of 16 operational satellites, started providing public service to the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012. 

Gu Zhengxi, deputy general manager of Beijing-based CenNavi Technologies Co, a traffic information service provider based on satellite technology, said the majority of chips sold in the domestic market are so called dual-mode chips, receiving both signals sent from satellites belonging to the BDS as well as the GPS system. 

China is steadily pushing forward the usage of its homegrown BDS.

China plans to cooperate with several countries, including Mexico, Israel and Sweden, to expand the reach of its BeiDou navigation satellite system, China National Radio reported on October 22.

By the end of 2013, BDS had been installed on over 50,000 Chinese fishing vessels with subsidies from the government, Reuters reported on July 27. 

"Strong policy support and the necessity of a homegrown system for national defense indicate BDS will carve out market share from the domestic market dominated by GPS," Gu told the Global Times Sunday.

"The proliferation of its application, especially in the field of civilian use, will help the system to achieve the economy of scale at an earlier date and bring down its cost," Gu said.

In addition to GPS and BDS, there are other systems in use or under development, such as the Russian Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS) and the EU's Galileo positioning system, media reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgentOrange

Congrats to China! China can't afford to to be at the mercy of others in something as vital as this.

I'm curious but is Beidou operating on the frequency that the Europeans originally wanted for Galileo? If so, this is all very hilarious.

Brief history - China originally partnered with Europe in the Galileo project and paid handsomely to do so. A little later, it turned out the Europeans were only too happy to accept Chinese money but were not actually willing to give China any strategic control over the project or the satellites once finished.

So China said "screw you" and developed Beidou and put it in orbit and got it operational faster than Galileo, thereby claiming the unused frequency the Euros had been eyeing (int'l essentially states - first to use = owner), which made the Euros come crawling back, begging for their frequency. I think China told them to screw off again if I'm not mistaken. How's that for justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Xiaomi must integrate Beiga's latest chip，or other Beidou chips for that matter，into its future generations of Mi phones。

*Xiaomi Mi5 – Give You High Performance and Incredible Features*

By Romdani | November 20, 2014 1 Comment

*Xiaomi is China’s most popular mobile device producer known for their loved Mi series of smartphones. After releasing Mi3 and 4, Xiaomi confirmed that, the now officially most awaited phone in China, Mi5 is currently in the second phase of production.*

There have been various speculations about what the phone will feature, although most analysts predict a high-performance gadget characterized by fresh features and expanded capacities. As phone manufacturers all over the world continue to release new gadgets, the main trend has been towards big screens and faster performance.

Here is a detailed review of the Xiaomi Mi5 smartphone including features, specifications and price.

*Features and specifications*

Since users have already had a taste of predecessors such as Mi3 and Mi4, the new phone is expected to harbor various features that are quintessential of Xiaomi devices. It also features new enhancements and capacities that will compete with well-established world brands like iPhones and other android gadgets.

*Some of the features you will find in Xiaomi Mi5 include the following;*

_Display_ – The latest trends in smartphones has been a preference for bigger devices particularly bigger displays. As the predecessors already broke the 5 inches mark, the new Xiaomi Mi5 is expected to come with a much bigger display, in fact, analysts and leaked evidence suggest a size bigger than 5.5 inches big. The display will feature a 1920×1080 pixel touch screen and full HD LCD screen. With a pixel density of 441, Mi5 will outperform all releases on that front. This translates to clearer texts and crisp displays unmatched by any other smartphone in the market.
_Camera and sensor specifications_ – With the increased selfie activities, cameras have become a significant review feature for all smartphones. Xiaomi Mi5 will feature a 20 MP back camera and 8 MP front camera, once again outperforming existing phones. The rear camera has f/2.2 aperture, the reputed Sony CMOS sensors and a LED flash. Other features include a light sensor, accelerometer, sensor gyroscope, proximity sensor, barometer, and an electronic camera.
_Processor_ – This is one of the key features to look out for in any modern smartphone and Xiaomi Mi5 does not parallel any existing technology. It will feature the new Android 5.0 Lollipop OS run by a 2.5GHz quad-core processor, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800. The 8 bit processor has been dubbed as MIUI version 6 and has a 64 bit computing ability. The phone also comes with a 3GB ram and 16GB internal memory expandable to 128GB using a Micro-SD card.
There are various other incredible features including a fingerprint scanner, heart rate monitor, dual-Sim support and a powerful 3500mAh Li-ion battery that lasts for longer.

*Price*

Considering the rich feature set that Xiaomi Mi5 is lined to come up with, the price would naturally be expected to be slightly on the higher side. However, the price is considerably low when compared to other high-end smartphones. In Chinese money, Xiaomi Mi5 will be sold for 1999 YUAN which is about $329.

*Conclusion*

Mi5 will definitely provide top competition for other devices from market leaders all over the world. Its new feature set and new capacities are not easy to oversight besides the low price. Most smartphone users will find the phone a perfect replacement option since it has all the desired features.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeHAC

If this quantum communication network works,SSNs and SSBNs will no longer rely on low frequency communication.That's a big boost for subs to fight in the oceans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

China Go to win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Xiaomi must integrate Beiga's latest chip，or other Beidou chips for that matter，into its future generations of Mi phones。
> 
> *Xiaomi Mi5 – Give You High Performance and Incredible Features*
> 
> By Romdani | November 20, 2014 1 Comment
> 
> *Xiaomi is China’s most popular mobile device producer known for their loved Mi series of smartphones. After releasing Mi3 and 4, Xiaomi confirmed that, the now officially most awaited phone in China, Mi5 is currently in the second phase of production.*
> 
> There have been various speculations about what the phone will feature, although most analysts predict a high-performance gadget characterized by fresh features and expanded capacities. As phone manufacturers all over the world continue to release new gadgets, the main trend has been towards big screens and faster performance.
> 
> Here is a detailed review of the Xiaomi Mi5 smartphone including features, specifications and price.
> 
> *Features and specifications*
> 
> Since users have already had a taste of predecessors such as Mi3 and Mi4, the new phone is expected to harbor various features that are quintessential of Xiaomi devices. It also features new enhancements and capacities that will compete with well-established world brands like iPhones and other android gadgets.
> 
> *Some of the features you will find in Xiaomi Mi5 include the following;*
> 
> _Display_ – The latest trends in smartphones has been a preference for bigger devices particularly bigger displays. As the predecessors already broke the 5 inches mark, the new Xiaomi Mi5 is expected to come with a much bigger display, in fact, analysts and leaked evidence suggest a size bigger than 5.5 inches big. The display will feature a 1920×1080 pixel touch screen and full HD LCD screen. With a pixel density of 441, Mi5 will outperform all releases on that front. This translates to clearer texts and crisp displays unmatched by any other smartphone in the market.
> _Camera and sensor specifications_ – With the increased selfie activities, cameras have become a significant review feature for all smartphones. Xiaomi Mi5 will feature a 20 MP back camera and 8 MP front camera, once again outperforming existing phones. The rear camera has f/2.2 aperture, the reputed Sony CMOS sensors and a LED flash. Other features include a light sensor, accelerometer, sensor gyroscope, proximity sensor, barometer, and an electronic camera.
> _Processor_ – This is one of the key features to look out for in any modern smartphone and Xiaomi Mi5 does not parallel any existing technology. It will feature the new Android 5.0 Lollipop OS run by a 2.5GHz quad-core processor, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800. The 8 bit processor has been dubbed as MIUI version 6 and has a 64 bit computing ability. The phone also comes with a 3GB ram and 16GB internal memory expandable to 128GB using a Micro-SD card.
> There are various other incredible features including a fingerprint scanner, heart rate monitor, dual-Sim support and a powerful 3500mAh Li-ion battery that lasts for longer.
> 
> *Price*
> 
> Considering the rich feature set that Xiaomi Mi5 is lined to come up with, the price would naturally be expected to be slightly on the higher side. However, the price is considerably low when compared to other high-end smartphones. In Chinese money, Xiaomi Mi5 will be sold for 1999 YUAN which is about $329.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> Mi5 will definitely provide top competition for other devices from market leaders all over the world. Its new feature set and new capacities are not easy to oversight besides the low price. Most smartphone users will find the phone a perfect replacement option since it has all the desired features.




And not just Xiaomi. In fact, once the chip is in mass production, China's government must require all phones produced and sold in China to have an integrated Beidou chip inside. 
***

Directions 2015: BeiDou Belongs to China, and to the World : GPS World

_By Li Wang, Director of the International Cooperation Center, China Satellite Navigation Office_

By adhering to the principles of independence, openness, compatibility, and gradualness, China is steadily accelerating the construction and development of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System.

*The BeiDou System already provides continuous and reliable Full Operational Services to most parts of the Asia-Pacific region*. Its positioning, navigation, and timing performance keeps improving, while the deployment for a global constellation is also making progress. The BeiDou System and its products, which are compatible with other navigation satellite systems, have been gradually applied in many sectors and industries related to the national economy and to entering the mass market.

As one of the four core GNSS service providers, BeiDou has always made unswerving efforts to exchange, coordinate, and cooperate with other organizations, system providers, and users.

BeiDou has been actively engaged in international affairs on the platform of the United Nations, such as participation in related activities held by the International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems (ICG), and coordinated affairs under the framework of the International Telecommunication Union (ITU). *It has also pushed forward the integrated applications of BeiDou and other navigation satellite systems in the fields of civil aviation, maritime traffic, mobile communication, and so on.*

In order to provide better services for global users, the BeiDou system has carried out exchanges and coordination with the other navigation satellite systems. *It has established cooperative mechanisms with GPS and GLONASS, and respectively signed the Joint Statement of U.S.-China Civil Global Navigation Satellite Systems (GNSS) Cooperation, as well as the Memorandum of Understanding between China and Russia on Cooperation in the Field of Satellite Navigation. Furthermore, the cooperation between the BeiDou and Galileo systems has also been included into the China-EU 2020 Strategic Agenda for Cooperation.*

Potential areas for cooperation may include compatibility and interoperability, GNSS applications, policies and standards, international GNSS service performance monitoring and assessment, and so on.

Meanwhile, the BeiDou System continues carrying out the BeiDou/GNSS Application Demonstration & Experience Campaign (BADEC) and has negotiated with related countries to jointly establish BeiDou/GNSS Centers. Those centers will implement BeiDou/GNSS popularization, exhibition, application demonstration, and user experience activities, as well as system performance testing and assessment, academic exchanges, training, and R&D, to jointly promote the compatibility and interoperability among the multiple navigation satellite systems, boost the spread of technologies, and improve satellite navigation applications and industrial development..

*In 2015, China will continue this effort, launching four to five next-generation BeiDou Navigation Satellites (MEO and IGSO) for testing and verification of new technologies.The BeiDou System with global coverage will completely be established by around 2020. This will enable provision of continuous, stable, and reliable satellite navigation services for global users.*

Global navigation satellite systems and related industries are going through an unprecedented revolution. Under such an environment, compatibility and interoperability among systems, and integration of multiple industries, will be the tendencies of future, which will definitely promote wide applications of GNSS in broadening fields. During such a process, the BeiDou System with distinctive characteristics will abide by the objective of “serve the world and benefit mankind,” undertaking the responsibility and obligation to work together with other systems to provide better services for global users.

_*Li Wang* is the director of the International Cooperation Center, China Satellite Navigation Office._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> *探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱飞抵地月系统拉格朗日-2点*
> 2014-11-29 12:00:00 来源：中国广播网
> 
> 央广网北京11月29日消息（记者张棉棉 蔡金曼)记者今天（29日）从国家国防科技工业局获悉，探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱飞抵地月系统拉格朗日-2点（简称地月L2点）。
> 
> 11月28日，探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱实施了地月L2点绕飞期间第一次轨道维持控制。目前各项拓展试验顺利开展。
> 
> 服务舱11月1日与返回器分离后，经过两次轨道控制，返回到远地点54万公里、近地点600公里的大椭圆轨道，开展拓展试验任务。11月9日和 17日先后完成绕地大椭圆轨道远地点变轨控制和近地点变轨控制，继续按照预定地月转移轨道飞行。11月21日实施了地月转移轨道中途修正控制，11月23 日到达近月点，并实施月球借力轨道机动控制，飞向地月L2点。11月27日，服务舱进入环绕地月L2点的李萨如轨道，轨道振幅X轴2万公里，Y轴4万公 里，Z轴3.5万公里，周期14天。为保持在环绕地月L2点的李萨如轨道，11月28日实施了地月L2点绕飞期间第一次轨道维持控制。
> 
> View attachment 158470
> 
> 服务舱在地月L2点绕飞轨道
> 
> 截至11月28日，服务舱已独立飞行28天，目前距地球42.1万公里，距月球6.3万公里，状态正常，各项拓展试验顺利开展。
> 
> 再入返回飞行器于10月24日在西昌卫星发射中心发射升空，进入地月转移轨道。成功实施2次轨道修正后，飞行器于27日飞抵月球引力影响球，开 始月球近旁转向飞行。28日晚，飞行器完成月球近旁转向飞行，进入月地转移轨道。30日再次成功实施1次轨道修正，11月1日飞行器服务舱与返回器在距地 面高约5000公里处正常分离，随后返回器顺利着陆在内蒙古四子王旗预定区域，试验任务取得圆满成功。
> 
> CNR network Beijing November 29 news (reporter Zhang Mian Mian Cai Jin Man)
> 
> Reporter has heard from SASTIND that Chang'e-5T1's service module has arrived at Earth-Moon Lagrange Point 2(EM-L2) Lissajous orbit on 27th Oct. 2014. On 28th Oct, it perform the first ever EM-L2 orbit maintenance maneuver, currently the extended/secondary mission is progressing smoothly.
> 
> ============================================================
> *Service module of China's returned lunar orbiter reaches L2 point - China - Chinadaily.com.cn*
> (Xinhua) Updated: 2014-11-29 15:56
> 
> BEIJING -- The service module belonging to China's unmanned lunar orbiter has reached the Earth-Moon second Lagrange Point (L2), the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense said Saturday.
> 
> As of Friday, the service module had been flying for 28 days, and was 421,000 kilometers away from Earth and 63,000 km from the moon. All experiments are going well.
> 
> The service module was separated from the return capsule of China's test lunar orbiter, which returned to Earth on Nov. 1 after circling the moon in its eight-day mission launched on Oct. 24.
> 
> It was the world's first mission to the Moon and back in some 40 years, with China becoming the third nation to do so after the Soviet Union and the United States.
> 
> After two orbital transfers, the service module re-entered the elliptical orbit with an apogee of 540,000 km and a perigee of 600 km.
> 
> During the flight, the service module again performed orbital transfer actions twice, and flew along the pre-set Earth-moon transfer orbit. On Nov. 23, it reached the perilune and with the lunar gravity it was able to undertake the orbit maneuver to fly to the L2 point.



Updated news on the activities of the Service Module of Chang 'e 5T1 
中国探月再入返回飞行器服务舱为“嫦娥五号”探路--社会--人民网

Position now: L2 ( behind the far side of the moon )
Conditions of operation: good
No of remote contacts with control center during last month: 7

Next scheduled operations in 2015:
Early January: leaving L2 towards the Moon
Mid Janurary: reaching the moon orbit
Feb. and March: completion of testing remote control docking and rendezvous maneuvers - 1 time in each of the 2 months
April: moving to and taking detail pics at next Lunar mission landing and soil collection sites

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

Another Western monopoly is ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> Another Western monopoly is ended.



An indigenous GPS system is a must for a country as big as China. You cannot trust others on this very significant national security matter. Cooperation on equal terms are welcome, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CZ-7：







长征七号合练箭紧张测试_中国航天科技集团公司

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> CZ-7：
> 
> View attachment 161065
> 
> 
> 长征七号合练箭紧张测试_中国航天科技集团公司



Hope it will make it for first firing before end of this year.


----------



## Keel

cirr said:


> CZ-7：
> 
> View attachment 161065
> 
> 
> 长征七号合练箭紧张测试_中国航天科技集团公司



Payload LEO 13.5T? 
Long March (rocket family) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or more 

_" With payloads in the range of 10-20 tons cited, it is likely to use two YF-100 first-stage engines at the 1st core stage, and one YF-100 engine for each of its 4 liquid rocket boosters."_

Long March 7 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_
_


----------



## onebyone

China Good work


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> Hope it will make it for first firing before end of this year.



Not likely。

I would be happy if it gets transferred to the Wenchang launch site before the year runs out。

CZ-6 is scheduled for launch before CZ-7，followed by CZ-5。

*CBERS-4 successfully launched at 11.26am on 07.12.2014：*

长征四号乙11时26分托举中巴资源一号04星升空_国内_解放网

*200th Long March rocket launches CBERS-4 for Brazil*

December 6, 2014 by Rui C. Barbosa 

The fifth cooperative mission between China and Brazil was launched at 03:26UTC on Sunday. In what was a milestone 200th launch for the Chinese rocket fleet, the CBERS-4 satellite was lofted by China’s Long March-4B from the LC9 launch complex at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.
*
CBERS Program:*

CBERS (China-Brazil Earth Resources Satellite) is a cooperative program of China and Brazil.

In November 2002, the governments of China and Brazil decided to expand the initial agreement by including another two satellites – CBERS-3, lost in a launch mishap in December 2013, and CBERS-4 – as the second generation of the Sino-Brazilian cooperation effort.

The planned cooperative program of CAST and INPE employs enhanced versions of spacecraft and instruments. The specifications of the project were agreed upon and completed in July 2004.

In China, the CBERS satellites are referred to as Ziyuan-1 (“Resource-1″). The agreement for the development of first generation satellites was signed in July 1988 to establish a complete remote sensing system (space and ground segment) to supply both countries with multi-spectral remotely sensed imagery.

The overall objective is the observation and monitoring of the Earth’s resources and environment with a multi-sensor imaging payload providing different spatial resolutions.

The CBERS-1 ‘Ziyuan-1A’ (25940 1999-057A) spacecraft was launch at 0316UTC on October 14, 1999 by the Long March (Y1) launch vehicle from Taiyuan’s LC7 Launch Complex. CBERS-1 operated until August 2003.

CBERS-2 ‘Ziyuan-1B’ (28057 2003-049A) was launched at 0316UTC on October 21, 2003 by the Long March (Y4) also from Taiyuan’s LC7 launch complex. The spacecraft was retired in late 2007 when imagery from CBERS-2B was available.

CBERS-2B ‘Ziyua-1B2′ was launch at 0326UTC on September 19, 2007 by the Long March (Y17) launch vehicle from the Taiyuan’s LC7 launch complex. CBERS-2B was retired on May 10, 2010 due to a power failure.

CBERS-3 was launched on December 9, 2013, by the Long March (Y10) from Taiyuan’s LC9 launch complex.

In 2004, Brazil changed its CBERS data distribution and access policies.

With CBERS-2, Brazil adopted an open data distribution policy, ensuring free access through the internet to its catalogue and to full resolution images. Any user can browse the catalogue, choose as many images as he wants, and download them for immediate use, with no cost, bureaucracy and working on a simple and fast catalogue system.

The same policy was adopted for CBERS-2B and will also be adopted for the new satellite. The policy was also extended to neighboring countries under the footprint of the Cuiaba-Brazil ground station and archived at INPE’s catalog.

*CBERS-4:*

CBERS-4 – with a mass of 1,980 kg – will operate on a sun-synchronous orbit at 778 km altitude with an inclination of 98.504 deg and 100.26 minutes orbital period. This orbit has a repeat cycle of 26 days.

The launch of CBERS-4 was originally schedule for December 2015. However, due to the loss of CBERS-3, China and Brazil agreed to anticipate the launch one year.

The spacecraft consists of a hexahedron shaped structure divided in service and payload modules. In the orbital configuration, the Z axis is pointed to the Earth’s surface. The cameras and antennas are mounted on the +Z side panel. The solar panel is mounted on the -Y side panel and rotates around the Y axis.

The antennas, thrusters and attitude sensors, such as sun sensors, infrared Earth sensors, are mounted on other panels.

The spacecraft is 3-axis stabilized keeping the imager pointed toward nadir. The AOCS (Attitude and Orbit Control Subsystem) includes star sensors, sun sensors, infrared Earth sensors, gyros, GPS receiver, a control computer, momentum wheels and a hydrazine propulsion system.

Thermal control is achieved mainly by passive means using thermal coating and multi-layer insulation blankets. Heat pipes and heaters are also used. The EPS (Electrical Power Subsystem) uses triple-junction GaAs solar panels, a shunt regulator, battery charge control, a battery discharge regulator, DC/DC converters and NiCd (Nickel Cadmium) batteries. The EPS can provide 2.30 kW to the spacecraft.

The nominal payload capability of the platform is 1,000 kg; the mass of the entire spacecraft is 1,980 kg. In its launch configuration, the dimensions are: 2.5 x 2.0 x 1.8 m. Solar panel dimensions are 6.3 x 2.6 m.

The OBDH (On-Board Data Handling) subsystem consists of a main computer and 7 remote terminal units to provide onboard data handling and the spacecraft monitoring and control functions. The S-band is used for the TT&C functions providing two-way communications with the ground. The S-band antenna offers a near omni-directional coverage.

The payload image data are downlinked in X-band by two TWTA transmitters. One of them has three carriers modulated in QPSK (Quadra-Phase Shift Keying): The on-board recorder has a capacity of 274 Gbit, capable to record data from all cameras.

CBERS-4 carries four cameras in the payload module, with improved geometrical and radiometric performance (MUXCam, PanMUX, IRS and WFI).

MUXCam is an INPE instrument designed and developed at Opto Eletrônica S. A., of São Carlos, São Paulo, Brazil. The objective is to provide imagery for cartographic applications. MUXCam is a multispectral camera with four spectral bands covering the wavelength range from blue to near infrared (from 450 nm to 890 nm) with a ground resolution of 20 m and a ground swath width of 120 km.

The MUXCam instrument consists of three equipments: RBNA, RBNB and RBNC. The RBNA provides image acquisition and is composed of the optical system (entrance mirror and lens assembly), optical housing and the focal plane assembly.

The RBNB consists of the electronics responsible for the thermal control, the focus adjustment and the internal calibration system control. The RBNC subsystem is responsible for generating the CCD reading clocks, processing the CCD analog outputs to digital signal, and of data encoding into a serial data stream. This data is transmitted to the satellite.

The CCD detector is a 4-line array, each line has 6000 pixels of size: 13 µm x 13 µm. Spectral thin films, deposited over a window that covers the photosensitive elements of the CCD, are responsible for the separation of the four spectral bands.

Provided by China, the PanMUX (Panchromatic and Multispectral Camera) is a CCD pushbroom camera that provides panchromatic images with 5m GSD (Ground Sample Distance) and three band multispectral images with 10 m GSD.

The camera has a swath width of 60 km and a side-viewing capability of ±32º. The PanMUX has focal plane adjustment and on-orbit calibration capabilities.

Also provided by China and developed on the heritage of the Infrared Multispectral Scanner used on previous missions, the IRS (Infrared System) or IRMSS-2 (Infrared Multispectral Scanner-2) is an imager with 4 spectral bands. The spatial resolution is halved with regard to IRMSS.

The WFI (Wide-Field Imager) (also referred to as WFI-2) is an advanced version of the instrument of INPE flown on CBERS-1, and CBERS-2, featuring 4 spectral bands with a ground resolution of 64 m at nadir and a ground swath of 866 km.

The WFI instrument on CBERS-4 provides also an improved spatial resolution in comparison with the previous WFI sensors on board of the CBERS-1 and CBERS-2 satellites (260 m on previous missions), maintaining, however, its high temporal resolution of 5 days.

This camera will be used for remote sensing of the Earth and it is aimed to work at an altitude of 778 km. The optical system is designed for four spectral bands covering the range of wavelengths from blue to near infrared and its FOV (Field of View) is ±28.63º, which covers 866 km, with a ground resolution of 64 m at nadir.

WFI has been developed through a consortium formed by Opto Electrônica S. A. and Equatorial Sistemas. The optical system development and the performance analyses (including optical system MTF, distortion, polarization sensitivity and stray-light) was executed using ZEMAX software.

Beside the cameras, CBERS-4 will have the DCS (Data Collection System) and the SEM (Space Environment Monitor). The DCS is provided by INPE and the SEM is provided by CAST (Chinese Academy of Space Technology).

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

The feasibility study of the Chang Zheng-4 began in 1982 based on the FB-1 Feng Bao-1 launch vehicle. Engineering development was initiated in the following year. Initially, the Chang Zheng-4 served as a back-up launch vehicle for Chang Zheng-3 to launch China’s communications satellites.

After the successful launch of China’s first DFH-2 communications satellites by Chang Zheng-3, the main mission of the Chang Zheng-4 was shifted to launch sun-synchronous orbit meteorological satellites. On other hand, the Chang Zheng-4B launch vehicle was first introduced in May 1999 and also developed by the Shanghai Academy of Space Flight Technology (SAST), based on the Chang Zheng-4.

The rocket is capable of launching a 2,800 kg satellite into low Earth orbit, developing 2,971 kN at launch. With a mass of 248,470 kg, the CZ-4B is 45.58 meters long and has a diameter of 3.35 meters.

SAST began to develop the Chang Zheng-4B in February 1989. Originally, it was scheduled to be commissioned in 1997, but the first launch didn’t take place until late 1999. The modifications introduced on the Chang Zheng-4B included a larger satellite fairing and the replacement of the original mechanical-electrical control on the Chang Zheng-4 with an electronic control.

Other modifications were an improved telemetry, tracking, control, and self-destruction systems with smaller size and lighter weight; a revised nuzzle design in the second stage for better high-altitude performance; a propellant management system for the second stage to reduce the spare propellant amount, thus increasing the vehicle’s payload capability and a propellant jettison system on the third-stage.

The first stage has a 24.65 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,340 kg of N2O4/UDMH (gross mass of first stage is 193.330 kg). The vehicle is equipped with a YF-21B engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,971 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 Ns/kg. The second stage has a 10.40 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter and 38,326 kg, consuming 35,374 kg of N2O4/UDMH.

The vehicle is equipped with a YF-22B main engine capable of a vacuum thrust of 742 kN and four YF-23B vernier engines with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,922 Ns/kg and 2,834 Ns/kg, respectively).

The third stage has a 4.93 meter length with a 2.9 meter diameter, consuming 12,814 kg of N2O4/UDMH. Having a gross mass of 14,560 kg, it is equipped with a YF-40 engine capable of a vacuum thrust of 100.8 kN and a specific impulse in vacuum of 2,971 Ns/kg.

This was the 213th orbital launch by China, also being the 201st successful Chinese orbital launch, the 50th successful launch from Taiyuan, the 13th orbital launch by China in 2013 and the 5th from Taiyuan. Notably, it was the 200th Long March launch.

Situated in the Kelan County in the northwest part of the Shanxi Province, the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center (TSLC) is also known by the Wuzhai designation. It is used mainly for polar launches (meteorological, Earth resources and scientific satellites).

The launch center has two single-pad launch complexes, a technical area for rocket and spacecraft preparations, a communications centre, a mission command and control centre, and a space tracking centre.

The stages of the rocket were transported to the launch centre by railway, and offloaded at a transit station south of the launch complex. They were then transported by road to the technical area for checkout procedures.

The launch vehicles were assembled on the launch pad by using a crane at the top of the umbilical tower to hoist each stage of the vehicle in place. Satellites were airlifted to the Taiyuan Wusu Airport about 300km away, and then transported to the centre by road.

The TT&C Centre, also known as Lüliang Command Post, is headquartered in the city of Taiyuan, It has four subordinate radar tracking stations in Yangqu (Shanxi), Lishi (Shanxi), Yulin (Shaanxi), and Hancheng (Shaanxi).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches CBERS-4 satellite on Long March rockets' 200th mission*
_2014-12-07 13:39_ _ Xinhua _ _ Web Editor: Si Huan
_
China launched the CBERS-4 satellite, jointly developed with Brazil, on Sunday from the Taiyuan base by Long March-4B rocket, the 200th flight for the Long March rocket family.

The rocket blasted off at 11:26 a.m. and lifted the earth resource satellite into its scheduled orbit, according to the Taiyuan satellite launch center in north China's Shanxi province.

CBERS-4 is one of the satellites of the Chinese-Brazilian Earth Resource Satellite (CBERS) program which began in 1988. Such satellites are used in the monitoring, planning and management of land, forestry, water conservancy, environmental protection and agriculture.

Sunday's mission was the 200th flight for the Long March since April 24, 1970 when a Long March-1 carried China's first satellite, Dongfanghong-1, into space.




2014年12月7日11时26分，中国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号乙运载火箭，成功将中巴地球资源卫星04星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。 张素 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

China produces first space-based 3D printing machine - Xinhua | English.news.cn

China produces first space-based 3D printing machine
English.news.cn 2014-12-08 13:15:50 

SHANGHAI, Dec. 8 (Xinhua) -- Scientists have produced a 3D printing machine, the first of its kind in China, which astronauts will be able to use while on space missions, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC) on Monday.

The machine is capable of printing optical lens brackets used in spaceborne equipment, complicated components used in nuclear power testing equipment, impellers used in aircraft research and special-shaped gears used in automobile engines, said Wang Lianfeng, a senior engineer with CASTC Shanghai's research arm.

The machine, which uses both long-wave fiber and short-wave carbon dioxide lasers, can produce items smaller than 250 millimeters.

The machine, which looks like a gray cabinet, can fashion items out of stainless steel, titanium alloy and nickel-based superalloy.

"The products made will have to be tested thoroughly, due to the strict quality requirements of aerospace products," said Wang, adding that the prospect for 3D printing is promising.

Additive manufacturing, which 3D printing is also known as, is the processes in which three-dimensional objects are made through the layering of material. It is advancing rapidly and is increasingly used for industrial purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*CZ-5*：

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

I hope CZ-5 initial launch do not slip into 2016. Late 2015 will better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches CBERS-4 satellite on Long March rockets' 200th mission*
> _2014-12-07 13:39_ _ Xinhua _ _ Web Editor: Si Huan_
> 
> China launched the CBERS-4 satellite, jointly developed with Brazil, on Sunday from the Taiyuan base by Long March-4B rocket, the 200th flight for the Long March rocket family.




> INPE apresenta primeiras imagens do CBERS-4
> Segunda-feira, 08 de Dezembro de 2014
> 
> As primeiras imagens da câmera multiespectral brasileira MUX, a bordo do satélite CBERS-4, foram obtidas nesta segunda-feira (8) pelos técnicos do Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (INPE). As imagens foram tomadas sobre a região de Armação de Búzios (RJ).
> 
> A MUX é a primeira câmera para satélite inteiramente desenvolvida e produzida no Brasil. Com 20 metros de resolução e multiespectral, registra imagens no azul, verde, vermelho e infravermelho, em faixas distintas, para uso em diferentes aplicações, principalmente no controle de recursos hídricos e florestais.



Google translate:

INPE exhibits first CBERS-4 images
Monday, December 8, 2014

The first images of the Brazilian MUX multispectral camera aboard the satellite CBERS-4, were obtained on Monday (8) by the technicians of the National Institute for Space Research (INPE). The images were taken on the Buzios region (RJ).

MUX is the first camera to satellite entirely developed and produced in Brazil. 20 meter resolution multispectral and, records images in blue, green, red and infrared, in different groups, for use in different applications, especially in the control of water and forest resources.





More here -> INPE - Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China launches another remote sensing satellite*

English.news.cn 2014-12-11 04:34:35

JIUQUAN, Gansu, Dec. 11 (Xinhua) -- China sent the Yaogan-25 remote sensing satellite into a scheduled orbit at 3:33 a.m. on Thursday from the Jiuquan satellite launch center.

The Yaogan-25 was carried by a Long March-4C rocket. It was the 201st mission for the Long March rocket technology.

Yaogan satellites are mainly used for scientific experiments, natural resource surveys, crop yield estimates and disaster relief.

China launched the first satellite in the "Yaogan" series, Yaogan-1, in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China successfully launched the Yaogan-25 – consisting of three satellites – from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center with CZ-4C rocket this morning at 3:33am..




12月11日，搭載遙感衛星二十五號的運載火箭在酒泉衛星發射中心點火發射。當日3時33分，我國在酒泉衛星發射中心用長徵四號丙運載火箭成功將遙感衛星 二十五號發射升空，衛星順利進入預定軌道。遙感衛星二十五號主要用于科學實驗、國土資源普查、農作物估産及防災減災等領域。遙感衛星二十五號和執行本次發 射任務的長徵四號丙運載火箭，均由航天科技集團公司負責研制。這是長徵係列運載火箭的第201次飛行。新華社記者 燕雁 攝

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China sent the Yaogan-26 remote sensing satellite into a scheduled orbit at 11:22 a.m. on Saturday 27.12.2014 from the Taiyuan satellite launch center。The Yaogan-26 was carried by a Long March-4B rocket. It was the 202nd mission for the Long March rocket。

One more launch to go before the year draws to a perfect close：

Date：31.12.2014
Launch site：Xichang
Launch vehicle：Long March 3A
Satellite：Fengyun-2-08

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Long March 4B launches Yaogan Weixing-26 | NASASpaceFlight.com*
December 26, 2014 by Rui C. Barbosa 

The Chinese launched another satellite on the Yaogan Weixing series on Saturday. Launch of Yaogan Weixing-26 took place at 03:22 UTC using a Long March-4B launch vehicle from the LC9 launch complex at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

As is usual for the Chinese media, this spacecraft is once again classed as a new remote sensing bird that will be used for scientific experiments, land survey, crop yield assessment, and disaster monitoring.





12月27日，搭載遙感衛 星二十六號的運載火箭在太原衛星發射中心點火發射。當日11時22分，我國在太原衛星發射中心用長徵四號乙運載火箭，成功將遙感衛星二十六號送入太空。遙 感衛星二十六號主要用于科學試驗、國土資源普查、農作物估産及防災減災等領域。遙感衛星二十六號和執行此次發射任務的長徵四號乙運載火箭由中國航天科技集 團公司負責研制。這是長徵係列運載火箭的第202次飛行。新華社記者 燕雁 攝


----------



## cirr

An important piece of equipment for developing HGVs：






Thermal-vacuum Test Facilities at the 5th Academy of CASTC providing thermal-vacuum chamber test operations for HGVs

我国高超音速飞行器真空热试验技术获突破_新闻_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

I hope we can work out more cooperation between the chinese program and our ESA program. There is already some cooperation and i hope it gets bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Key test of Long March-7 planned*
Updated: 2014-12-25 07:35

By Zhao Lei in Tianjin(China Daily USA)

Chinese engineers are nearing completion of the Long March-7 rocket and will soon test its compatibility with the launch site, the designers said.

"We will perform the compatibility test for the Long March-7 and the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan within a short time, and the rocket to be used in the test has been produced," said Tao Gang, general manager of the Tianjin Long March Launch Vehicle Manufacturing Co Ltd.

"The Long March-2 and Long March-3 families, the backbones of our launches, are scheduled to retire within the next 10 years, so the Long March-7 and Long March-5 will become the pillars of China's space program," he added.

Tao's company is a subsidiary of China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the leading space launch vehicle developer in China. It has been designated by the academy as the development and manufacturing base for China's heavy-lift rockets.

Four Long March-7 rockets have been made to date, and three of them are being used for static and thruster tests, said Zhang Beijun, a senior executive at the company.

The Long March-7 is a liquid-fueled, carrier rocket intended to launch China's first cargo spacecraft, which is under development.

The unmanned cargo vehicle will transport supplies to and refuel China's future manned space station. China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, one of the major undertakers of China's space activities, said the spacecraft will also retrieve waste from the station and then burn up with the waste when it re-enters the atmosphere.

Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space program, told Xinhua News Agency in an earlier report that the first launch of the Long March-7 and the cargo spacecraft will be around 2016, to serve the Tiangong-2 space laboratory, which is planned to be in orbit by the end of next year.

Ma Zhonghui, a China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology engineer who helped develop the Long March-7, said that the rocket has new engines and eco-friendly propellants.

"It can be widely used in commercial launch service," she said. "We have received a lot of orders from domestic users."

Ma said it has the advantage of being able to send payloads into a low Earth orbit or a sun-synchronous orbit, meaning the satellite will always appear to be in the same position relative to the sun.

Luo Xiaoyang, a high-ranking official of the academy, previously told China Daily that the Long March-7 is 53.1 meters long and 3.35 meters in diameter. Its launch weight will be about 593 metric tons.

It can put a 13.5-ton payload into low Earth orbit and a 5.5-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, he said.

Lei Fanpei, chairman of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, said earlier this month in Beijing that in addition to the Long March-7, three other new types of rockets - including the Long March-5, a heavy-lift rocket that is more powerful than the Long March-7 - will also fly for the first time in the next two years.

zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn

Photograph taken on 26 Dec afternoon, showing truck carrying Long March 7 to Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Isn't the rocket supposed to be ship by sea?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Isn't the rocket supposed to be ship by sea?







Yes, made in Tianjin and transport to Hainan island by sea.
The truck is from port to launch center.
*****

*China ends 2014 with Long March 3A launch of Fengyun-2G | NASASpaceFlight.com*
December 30, 2014 by Rui C. Barbosa

The Chinese have closed out 2014 with the launch of the Fengyun-2G (Fengyun-2-8) geostationary meteorological satellite using a Long March 3A (Chang Zheng 3A) rocket. The launch took place at 01:02 UTC on Wednesday from Pad LC2 at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

Developed by the Shanghai Academy of Space Flight Technology (SAST) and China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), this meteorological satellite series has already seen the launch of five operational satellites.

One more satellite from the fleet is scheduled before the new Fengyun-4 satellites enters service, with the first launch of the next generation scheduled for December 2015.

*****





 2014年12月31日，搭载风云二号08星的运载火箭在 西昌卫星发射中心点火发射。当日9时02分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号甲运载火箭成功将风云二号08星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。风云二号 08星是风云二号03批地球静止轨道气象卫星工程的第二颗业务应用卫星。风云二号08星和执行本次发射任务的长征三号甲运载火箭由中国航天科技集团公司负 责研制。这是长征系列运载火箭的第203次飞行。新华社记者 刘潺 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

With the launch this morning, conclude all the launches for 2014.
Below is the 2014 launch list for Long March family ONLY!!

ID Vehicle Date Site Results
189 LM-2C* 31/03/2014 JSLC success
190 LM-4C 9/08/2014 JSLC success
191 LM-4B 19/08/2014 TSLC success
192 LM-2D 4/09/2014 JSLC success
193 LM-4B 8/09/2014 TSLC success
194 LM-2C* 28/09/2014 JSLC success
195 LM-4C 20/10/2014 TSLC success
196 LM-3C* 24/10/2014 XSLC success
197 LM-2C* 27/10/2014 JSLC success
198 LM-2C* 15/11/2014 TSLC success
199 LM-2D 20/11/2014 JSLC success
200 LM-4B 7/12/2014 TSLC success
201 LM-4C 11/12/2014 JSLC success
202 LM-4B 27/12/2014 TSLC success
203 LM-3A 31/12/2014 XSLC success

100% success!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Here is looking forward to another year of successful launches in 2015. 

Some 30 successful launches。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Breaking News Special New Year Edition*
*Thursday / 1 January 2015*
*Moon-Based Telescope Observation Of M101 Spiral*
*Is First Galaxy Imaged From The Moon*
*

*
Great Astronomy From The Moon Potential Confirmed By *China Chang’e-3 Lunar Ultraviolet Telescope LUT Observations *On 2 December At Beginning Of Lunar Day 13; Iconic 2014 Photo To Be Refined Further By NAOC Astronomers In Beijing, In Collaboration With ILOA And UHH, CFHT Lunar Astronomy Team On Hawai`i Island USA, Introducing Bright, Robust New Year 2015

Image Credit: National Astronomical Observatories of China & International Lunar Observatory Association; University of Hawaii Hilo, Canada France Hawaii Telescope

Breaking News Special New Year EditionThursday / 1 January 2015 | Lunar Enterprise Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

工作人员查看正在建造的长征五号火箭整流罩（2014年12月12日摄）。新华社记者岳月伟摄
Stuff viewing the rocket fairing of the under-construction Long March 5 (photo taken 12-12-2014)





Booster of Long March 5 (photo taken 12-12-2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Reporter has heard from SASTIND that Chang'e-5T1's service module has arrived at Earth-Moon Lagrange Point 2(EM-L2) Lissajous orbit on 27th Oct. 2014. On 28th Oct, it perform the first ever EM-L2 orbit maintenance maneuver, currently the extended/secondary mission is progressing smoothly.
> ============================================================
> *Service module of China's returned lunar orbiter reaches L2 point - China - Chinadaily.com.cn*
> (Xinhua) Updated: 2014-11-29 15:56








探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱已完成环绕地月系统拉格朗日-2点（简称地月L2点）的拓展试验任务，于2015年1月4日23时实施逃逸机动，飞离地月L2点，计划1月中旬飞回月球轨道继续为嫦娥五号任务开展在轨验证试验。

SASTIND has reported on its website that Chang'e 5T1's service module has left EM-L2 orbit on 4th Jan 2015 23 pm. And would proceed to enter into lunar orbit in mid January to continue performing path finding experiment for Chang'e 5 lunar sample return mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

The Moon and the Earth and then changing positions

Fantastic shots taken during Chang'e 5T1's mission (Credits to @bobsm and @JSCh 's postings respectively @ #623 and 635 above)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Long March-5（CZ-5）rocket's fairing：






TS-6 ion propulsion system：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Long March-5（CZ-5）rocket's fairing：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TS-6 ion propulsion system：



Too bad it is going to be postponed to 2016 for the maiden flight.

Since it is only our first heavy rocket, so it is better to be more prudent than to rush for the advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> postponed to 2016


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SOHEIL said:


>



Well, this is science, no any rush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, this is science, no any rush.


better be save than sorry for failed launch, afterall space programs are very costly. It's not a space race so i'd rather see it succeed later than having to rush it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

CZ-7 is still on schedule to be launched this year,right?


----------



## cirr

SOHEIL said:


>



We are in no hurry. We are in no arms or space race. We don't need to prove ourselves to anyone.

Do everything methodically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

Alot of engineers who work on the design are very young, I believe in their 20s or early 30s, and that's a good sign. Can't imagine in another 20, 30 years, with the experience they have, what other giant rockets or space faring vehicles they come up with. By then I'll probably be sitting in my old man's chair, smiling when the count down begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> CZ-7 is still on schedule to be launched this year,right?








CZ-7 first launch planned tentatively at april, 2016.
Both CZ-5 and CZ-7 are currently or scheduled to be undergoing launch test/simulation/rehearsal this year in the new Wenchang launch center in Hainan.
CZ-6 and maybe CZ-11 could be launched this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

xudeen said:


> Alot of engineers who work on the design are very young, I believe in their 20s or early 30s, and that's a good sign. Can't imagine in another 20, 30 years, with the experience they have, what other giant rockets or space faring vehicles they come up with. By then I'll probably be sitting in my old man's chair, smiling when the count down begins.



Our demographic dividends! 

Here is how our kids were inspired by Wang Yaping during her physics class beamed from Shenzhou 10 + Tiangong 1 to the hall on Earth. Our kids were thrilled.














JSCh said:


> 探月工程三期再入返回飞行器服务舱已完成环绕地月系统拉格朗日-2点（简称地月L2点）的拓展试验任务，于2015年1月4日23时实施逃逸机动，飞离地月L2点，计划1月中旬飞回月球轨道继续为嫦娥五号任务开展在轨验证试验。
> 
> SASTIND has reported on its website that Chang'e 5T1's service module has left EM-L2 orbit on 4th Jan 2015 23 pm. And would proceed to enter into lunar orbit in mid January to continue performing path finding experiment for Chang'e 5 lunar sample return mission.




More on our missions on L2 from an interesting article on the subject during our Chang'e 2's mission a few years back and at present Chang'e 5T1:

There is a very intriguing point where the article below did not seem to have explained in greater detail. The L2's position is very different from the other L points. It is on the farthest from the sun and on the dark side of the Earth and the Moon! 


_Following 2 pics are the illustrations of gravitational fields between the Earth Moon and L1 to L5 respectively:_









_L3, L4 & L5 are on the orbital path of the Moon. They are 0.384 million KM from the Earth.
L1 & L2 are on the line joining the Earth & the Moon._








*Chinese moon probe is tackling new deep space mission*
Parked at Lagrangian point, it will study the sun and Earth's magnetic field
By Leonard David




updated 10/25/2011 5:51:37 PM ET

China's second moon probe is parked at a stable spot in deep space, called a Lagrangian point, as part of a new mission to study the sun and Earth's magnetic field.






The multi-tasking spacecraft, called the Chang'e 2, completed its moon mapping mission earlier this year. Its new mission may be a signal of China's expanding prowess in space — not only for scientific purposes, but perhaps for showcasing strategic intentions, experts say.

The route from the moon to L2 — Lagrange point 2, a stable point on the side of the Earth opposite the sun — took Chang'e 2 all of 77 days. The spacecraft departed the moon in early June and parked at its new address in late August. At L2, Chang'e 2 is about 932,056 miles (1.5 million kilometers) from Earth.

*Deep space exploration China's State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense has heralded the repurposed probe, which has made China's space agency the third ever to visit a Lagrangian point. Missions launched by the European Space Agency and NASA also visited Lagrangian points.





CSLEP*
_A China Lunar Exploration Program graphic shows the progress of China's Chang'e 2 moon probe from its lunar orbit out to the L2 Lagrange point 1.5 million km from Earth.

_
Liu Tongjie, the deputy director for the second-phase project of the China Lunar Exploration Program, said Chang'e 2 new position allows it to tackle two scientific tasks: *observing the Earth's magnetic field* and charting solar storms, according to a China Daily report.

Yet another assignment for October is for Chang'e 2 to *help assess the capability of two large deep space communications antennas in China*, Liu said.

One antenna, 115 feet (35 meters) in diameter, is being built at Kashgar in the northwest. The second antenna is nearly twice the size, with a diameter of nearly 210 feet (64 meters), and is being built at Jiamusi in the northeast.

*These antennas will be part of China's deep space network, reportedly to take shape in 2016 and built to handle possible future exploration of Jupiter and the poles of the sun.*

Clever maneuvers "*It doesn’t take much energy for Chang'e to get to Earth-sun L2, and once you're there, it takes very little energy to go to other Lagrange points*," said Dan Lester of the Department of Astronomy at the University of Texas. "*So it actually makes a lot of sense for China to exercise its abilities in doing this*."

*Lester told Space that getting this kind of experience under your belt is really handy if you want to do clever maneuvers in the general vicinity of the Earth-moon system with little energy.*

"It would be interesting to hear the plot here, but just the decision to do this comes as no big surprise," Lester added. "*I wouldn’t interpret it as any more than an exercise in navigational ability and station-keeping. Not real easy to do … so it's a good test*."

L2 is where many Western science spacecraft are stationed, Lester noted, and after spending some time there, *Chang'e 2 could flip out to other Lagrange points*.

*Orbital mechanics "It can be retargeted to some interesting bodies, using lunar gravity-assist maneuvers," said Robert Farquhar, a leading U.S. expert on orbital mechanics and author of the new book: "Fifty Years on the Space Frontier: Halo Orbits, Comets, Asteroids, and More."*

"I have some ideas where Chang'e 2 could go, and I'm hoping to present my plan to the Chinese in the near future," Farquhar said.

Edward Belbruno of Princeton said *the movement of Chang'e 2 "illustrates that China is mastering some subtle orbit dynamics and capabilities to have a spacecraft maneuver away from the moon for little fuel to go to Earth-sun L1." *Belbruno masterminded a new approach to space travel by finding low-energy pathways using unstable chaos and dynamical systems, called weak stability boundary theory.

Chang'e 2's movement also involves capabilities for deep space tracking and communication out to 1.5 million kilometers from the Earth, Belbruno pointed out, where L2 and another Lagrange point, L1, are located.

China's mastery of reaching L2 *is important for several reasons, Belbruno said. These points are far from the Earth, he said, and spacecraft located there can perform scientific measurements and observations in a benign environment. *

"*Perhaps more significantly, low-energy pathways lead away from L1 and L2, which can be exploited to send spacecraft to Jupiter, Mars, asteroids, for less fuel. They make an excellent staging point," Belbruno said. "Placing spacecraft at these points gives one a high ground, so to speak." Not only would they be interesting places to position a space station, but from there China could perform planetary exploration, both in piloted and automated mode.*

"The fact China has sent their lunar spacecraft to (L2) shows a long-term commitment to space exploration," Belbruno said.

Space military implications? Dean Cheng, a research fellow on Chinese political and security affairs at the Heritage Foundation, a conservative public policy think tank, sees Chang'e 2's orbital gymnastics as part national pride, part scientific curiosity and part political move: doing things at a First World level.

"Space, with its high visibility and obvious high-tech aura, is a major opportunity to do this," he said.

But to what extent could Lagrange points also fortify military space operations for China?

In terms of strategic military use of L-points, "there are some interesting ideas (though from our side) about the utility of L-points as parking spots for reserve in-orbit spares and possibly for anti-satellites coming in from outer orbits, taking out GEOsats (geostationary satellites) and the like from unexpected angles," Cheng said.

He said the possibility of in-orbit spares probably merits further investigation.

"If you think that there could be a conflict, and you had the initiative on when it might start, you might want to deploy systems farther out, where they’d be harder to monitor, in anticipation that your in-orbit systems may be attrited through a variety of means, and it'll be hard to replace them," Cheng said.

Given any worry that launch sites, production sites or other infrastructure might be targeted — and not just physically, but through cyber and other means — then you definitely might want to pre-deploy systems into orbit or farther out, Cheng said.

"This is speculation, however, and not necessarily based upon specific Chinese claims or writings," Cheng emphasized.

_Leonard David has been reporting on the space industry for more than five decades. He is a winner of this year's National Space Club Press Award and a past editor-in-chief of the National Space Society's Ad Astra and Space World magazines. He has written for Space.com since 1999._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Click on the picture for link to open a higher resolution image.



2014年12月31日9点02分，FY-2G卫星在中国西昌卫星发射中心成功发射。2015年1月8日地面系统成功获取FY-2G第一张可见光云图。
At 9:02 on December 31, 2014, FY-2G satellite was successfully launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in China. On January 8, 2015, ground System successfully received the first visible light cloud image.

Released by The National Satellite Meteorological Center (NSMC), an ancillary unit of China Meteorological Administration (CMA)
国家卫星气象中心 风云二号G星成功获取第一张图

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e 5 Test Mission Updates*
Detailed Mission Overview, Launch Vehicle Info, Chang'e 3 Mission​
_Chinese Chang'e 5 Test Mission begins Transition to Lunar Orbit_
January 6, 2015

China's extended Chang'e 5 Test Mission has entered the next phase of its pathfinder mission to assess trajectories and technology for China's first robotic sample return mission to the Moon. After launching in late October atop a Long March 3C/E rocket, the Chang'e 5-T1 Service Module ferried a prototype Return Vehicle around the Moon to demonstrate a high-speed Skip Re-Entry to demonstrate that the vehicle could withstand the entry environment and the entry guidance system provided sufficient accuracy to successfully return lunar samples to Earth.

Avoiding re-entry, the Service Module boosted itself into a highly elliptical orbit around Earth from where it transferred to the Earth-Moon Lagrange Point 2, entering a semi-stable Lissajous Orbit behind the Moon.

On Sunday, the spacecraft conducted a departure maneuver to leave EML-2 and begin a transition into a Lunar Orbit. The maneuver used the spacecraft's smaller attitude control thrusters and the transfer to Lunar Orbit Insertion will take until mid-January. Entering an elliptical orbit around the Moon, the Service Module will conduct orbital adjustment to enter a lower orbit around the Moon, likely around 100 Kilometers in altitude since a similar orbit will be put to use on the Chang'e 5 mission.

*Once in an operational orbit, the spacecraft will go through two Virtual Target Rendezvous exercises that will demonstrate trajectories and guidance techniques needed in the Autonomous Lunar Orbit Rendezvous that will be a critical part of the Chang'e 5 mission since the Ascent Vehicle containing samples acquired from the lunar surface will have to automatically link up with its return craft. These two exercises will take place in February and March.*

*Afterwards, the Chang'e 5-T1 Service Module will conduct imaging operations of the target landing zone for Chang'e 5 which has not yet been disclosed.* To be able to gather high resolution imagery, the craft will likely adjust its orbit to set up low-altitude passes over the target area. Images delivered by Chang'e 5-T1 so far have shown the Earth, the lunar surface from a distance, tiny Earth with the Moon in the foreground and the exact opposite picture of Moon with Earth in the foreground.

Chang'e 5 Test Mission Updates - Spaceflight101

*****
中新网北京1月11日电 (姜宁 祁登峰)北京时间1月11日凌晨3时许，在北京航天飞行控制中心科技人员精确控制下，再入返回飞行试验器服务舱成功实施近月制动，进入远月点高度约 5300公里、近月点高度约200公里、飞行周期约8小时的环月轨道，继续为嫦娥五号任务开展在轨验证试验。
China News Network report that on 11 Jan 3 am, the service module successfully perform braking maneuver to enter a 5300 km apolune, 200 km perilune, period approx. 8 hr, lunar orbit.

据了解，北京中心后续还将在12日、13日凌晨连续实施两次近月制动，使服务舱最终进入高度约200公里、周期约127分钟的环月轨道，服务舱后续将在这个环月轨道上开展相关在轨试验，为嫦娥五号任务的关键飞控技术进行先期试验验证。
There will be two more braking maneuver on 12 and 13 Jan to put the service module into a circular 200 km, period 127 min lunar orbit.

再入返回飞行试验器服务舱回到环月轨道-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

*China's first civilian "sight-seeing" spacecraft is scheduled for testing in July*
2015-01-09 08:52
Illustrated version of the spacecraft below

The first space tour may be started as early as by the end of this year. The tour will reach an altitude of 99.85% towards the edge of space beyond a 40-km atmosphere with the help of ultra-light helium balloons

Tourists can have a chance to enjoy the spectacular scenes of seeing the 1000-km curvature of the earth, the space environment, and the rising and setting of the sun, parachutting from the spacecraft and to experience a moment of weightlessness.


















日前，中国民间第一艘太空观光飞船外观造型公布，并开始为飞船征集名称，飞船计划于2015年7月测试飞行，根据测试结果，最早将于2015年底实现载人飞行。

　　“太空边缘观光项目”采用超级氦气球携带载人观光舱的飞行方式，乘员将到达99.85%大气(4万米高度)以外的太空边缘。飞行期间，乘员可以在观光舱内看到深穹的太空美景、1000多公里的地球弧线、蔚为壮观的太空日出、太空日落景象，还可以体验短暂的漂浮失重。观光舱返回时，乘员甚至可以穿特制的宇航服进行跳伞，感受特别的极限体验。飞船最快在2015年年底首飞。

(来源:科技日报)
首艘我国民间?太空观光飞船?计划7月测试飞行--科技--人民网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

人民網北京1月13日電（趙竹青 蔡金曼）記者從國家國防科技工業局獲悉，探月工程三期再入返回飛行器服務艙完成第三次近月制動控制，進入傾角43.7度、高度200公裡、周期127分鐘的環月圓軌道，繼續為嫦娥五號任務開展在軌驗証試驗。
13 Jan, 2015. Reporter heard from SASTIND that Chang'e 5-T1 Service Module has entered inclination 43.7 degree, circular 200 km, period 127 min, lunar orbit.





環繞L2點期間拍攝的地月合影-環地效果圖
It is a composite picture showing moon and earth together. Taken at various times, position and angle while the service module is at a orbit around Earth Moon L2 point.





12月22日，长征五号运载火箭芯一级模块转运至101所动力系统试验台顺利完成吊装、上台安装并与试验台成功对接，标志着该模块试车现场工作全面展开。
December 22, Long March V rocket core stage is being erected into the test tower in preparation for test.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

*Loving it or loathing it, we are moving on on our own regardless without as much fanfare!*






*China is Now Positioned to Dominate the Moon*
*What are they up to?*
By Paul D. Spudis
AIRSPACEMAG.COM 
NOVEMBER 6, 2014

Chang’E 5 Test mission to the Moon safely returned to Earth. With this mission behind them, the Chinese have successfully completed all the steps needed to conduct lunar exploration—first by robotic spacecraft but eventually also with humans. Over a short six-year span, China has methodically conducted an incremental series of robotic missions to refine the skills they need to explore the Moon.

This architecture included two lunar orbiters—one was sent to impact the Moon, the other was commanded to leave lunar orbit for a trip to (and an extended loiter at) one of the Sun-Earth Lagrange points. Next, the Chang’E 3 lander (exceptionally large for its mission profile, with payload capacity of more than 1.5 metric tons) successfully soft-landed in Mare Imbrium. A small rover (Yutu) deployed onto the lunar surface, conducted a cursory surface exploration (apparently a much more ambitious traverse was planned, but mechanical failures cut that short). Which brings us to their latest successful mission. This one was flown to and around the Moon, with the capsule returned safely to the surface of the Earth—in effect, the mission sequence required for lunar sample return.

The only piece missing from their lunar mission architecture is rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit. Since the Chinese manned program has already done this multiple times in Earth orbit, odds are that they will be successful in applying this expertise to their lunar mission. The plan for the next mission (Chang’E 5) will be to conduct a robotic sample return mission sometime in 2017. The mission profile calls for a soft landing on the lunar surface, the collection of soil and rock samples, the ascent of the sample-return vehicle to orbit (where it will autonomously rendezvous with the Earth return stage), and then the firing of a rocket engine to leave lunar orbit and return to Earth.

The complexity of the Chang’E 5 mission profile is somewhat curious, since it would be much simpler to make a direct ascent from the lunar surface and head straight back to Earth (like the Soviet Luna sample return missions of the 1970s). The fact that China is adding the step of rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit is significant, as this step is a critical milestone for the certification of an architecture for human missions to the Moon. China’s choice of this mission profile for Chang’E 5 is a clear indication that they are planning such missions.

Although this mission series is a testament to China’s significant scientific and technical capability, another aspect must also be considered. To fully understand what this new space capability means, one must take a discerning look at Chang’E 2, launched in October 2010. Initially, this mission was simply another orbiter, an additional mapper added to the crowded lunar sky already being used by India’s Chandrayaan-1, the Japanese SELENE, and the American LRO spacecraft. Chang’E 2 mapped the Moon at higher resolution (10 m per pixel, as opposed to 100 m/pixel) and lower sun angles than its predecessor, Chang’E 1. Additionally, it carried a laser altimeter that produced a high-quality global topographic map of the Moon and a gamma-ray spectrometer to map surface elemental composition.

The lunar phase of Chang’E 2 was completed in nine months, with a departure from lunar orbit in June 2011. What happened next is significant. At the end of August 2011, the Chang’E 2 spacecraft was sent to Sun-Earth L-2, a stable libration point about 1,500,000 km from Earth. At this point, Earth and Sun remain fixed in space (relative to the spacecraft) and minimal fuel is needed to remain here (plans are to park the forthcoming James Webb Space Telescope here). After loitering at L-2 for about 8 months, Chang’E-2 departed in late April 2012 for an intercept and flyby of the asteroid Toutatis in December of that year. High-resolution images of Toutatis were obtained and the Chinese spacecraft entered solar orbit, where it remains to this day.

*This mission sequence was highly complex and apparently completely successful*. Although it accomplished a great deal scientifically, its operational significance is even greater. The ability to routinely move throughout and work in the volume of space between Earth and Moon (cislunar space) is key to both space permanence and space control. Space permanence means having vehicle assets on call in space for use as needed, as well as being able to position them at strategic spots where they can be reliably stored until required. Space control simply means the ability to provide space assets for national purposes when needed and to deny similar assets to an adversary if necessary. Both permanence and control are demonstrated by positioning satellites in cislunar space, lunar orbit, the L-points, and all parts of space in between.

These recent developments are serious but appear to have been largely overlooked in the west. I am not suggesting that China is taking hostile action in space nor am I suggesting that they intend to. But they are demonstrating that they have the ability to do so. We should always keep in mind that unlike NASA, the Chinese space program is run by their military (the People’s Liberation Army). Although we both have “dual use” technology (i.e., space capabilities that have both civilian and military use), the current focus of American scientific robotic exploration is on a variety of targets beyond cislunar space—asteroids, Mars and other planets. Our exploration of these objects is strictly for scientific (and peaceful) purposes.

It appears that while America continues to pursue the chimera of a human Mars mission at some future (but always unspecified) date, China is moving ahead with cislunar space dominance. They have systematically and carefully planned a logical pathway to the creation of a permanent space-faring capability. They have not yet achieved it, but looking at their progress to date, there is little doubt that they will. As virtually all of our space “applications” (i.e., communications, weather, remote sensing, GPS) assets are positioned in the various locales of cislunar space, we should be cognizant of evolving Chinese capabilities and intentions. Are we allowing ourselves to be outmaneuvered in space? Despite the happy talk of many in the space community, it remains a dangerous world.

Read more: History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Air & Space Magazine


Read more: History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Air & Space Magazine
Save 47% when you subscribe to Air & Space magazine Subscribe to Air & Space Magazine
Follow us: @AirSpaceMag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

2014年五院十大新闻事件揭晓

Lots of programmes and projects （Mars exploration etc etc etc etc etc）within just one academy of just one space group。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

CZ-7 (Long March 7) undergoing launch test/rehearsal with the new mobile launch platform/umbilical tower in the new launch center in Wenchang, Hainan island.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

FInally, we see a new rocket. Yes, its no CZ-5 but at least its newer technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Workers assembling the CZ-5 booster.
CZ-5 is currently undergoing construction, assembly and test.
Once completed, It would be shipped to Wenchang for launch test like CZ-7 above.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Keel

*New rocket on drawing board*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) Updated: 2014-12-08 04:34





_A Long March4B rocket blasts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi province on Sunday, sending a satellite into space for Brazil. LIU HUAIYU / FOR CHINA DAILY_
*
Long March-9 expected to raise nation's capability for space expeditions
*
China is conducting preliminary research on a super-heavy launch vehicle that will be used in its manned missions to the moon.




"We are discussing the technological feasibility and requirements of the Long March-9, and research on the solutions to some technical difficulties have started," said Li Tongyu, head of aerospace products at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. "Its specifications will mostly be determined by a host of factors, including the government's space plan and the nation's overall industrial capability, as well as its engine's development."

The Long March-9's diameter and height will be much larger than those of the Long March-5, and its thrust will also be much stronger, he said.

"Our current launch vehicles, including the Long March-5, which is set to conduct its first launch soon, will be able to undertake the country's space activities planned for the coming 10 years, but for the nation's long-term space programs, their capabilities will not be enough," he added, emphasizing the necessity and significance of a super-heavy rocket.

"In addition, the cryogenic engine using liquid hydrogen fuel and liquid oxygen oxidizer (designed for the Long March-5) is not powerful enough for the Long March-9, so we need to develop a brand new engine for it to make sure the rocket has sufficient thrust."

Li's academy belongs to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, one of the major undertakers of China's space activities. It is also the leading space launch vehicle developer in China, producing all of the nation's strategic missiles and the Long March rocket family.

Li Jinghong, deputy chief designer of the Long March-3A at the academy, said estimates show the Long March-5 will have to use four launches to fulfill a manned mission to the moon while the Long March-9 will need only one.

The senior engineer noted that manned lunar missions will not be the sole use of the Long March-9, hinting that other deep-space exploration projects will also need the super-heavy vehicle.

"The diameter of the Long March-9 should be 8 to 10 meters, and its weight at launch should be at least 3,000 metric tons," he said.

According to an earlier report by China News Service, Liang Xiaohong, deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, disclosed that the Long March-9 is planned to have a maximum payload of 130 tons and its first launch will take place around 2028.

Liang urged the government to include the Long March-9's development in its space agenda as soon as possible so that China's rocket technologies will not lag behind those of other space powers.

Once the Long March-9 is developed and put into service, China will be able to go deeper into space, as it has begun to draw an ambitious blueprint for exploration beyond the moon.

The China National Space Administration has started preliminary research for the Mars exploration program and is persuading the government to include the project into the country's space agenda, according to Tian Yulong, secretary-general of the administration.

In November, China made public a prototype of its Mars rover at an air show in Zhuhai, Guangdong province.

Peng Tao, a space expert at the China Academy of Space Technology, the nation's leading developer of spacecraft, said at the exhibition that the country plans to conduct a Mars mission around 2020, which will include orbiting, landing and roaming operations by an unmanned probe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

*China's Beidou satellite navigation ready to be used for smartphones*

BEIJING - A Chinese company has rolled out a chip that can help smartphones get easy access to the country's homegrown GPS-like Beidou System.

The 40-nanometer chip, developed by Shanghai Beiga Satellite Technology Co., was revealed at an exhibition event in Shanghai that promotes civilian use of military technologies.

Wang Yongping, general manager of Beiga, said they are currently doing test work with some smartphone, who are expected to begin mass production of devices with the chip next year, according to a report by China News Service.

*The chip is a sign that China's independently developed Beidou System will be applied to consumer electronics field. Previously, chips using the Beidou system were too large and had high energy consumption in daily use.*

*According to the company, the chip can also be used on tablet computers and wearable devices.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*PLA drill applies China's own GPS*
2015-2-6 15:41:36

The People's Liberation Army (PLA) finished a two-day drill on Friday,* testing application of China's independently developed global satellite navigation system in combat in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.*

*The military used the Beidou Navigation Satellite System for precise positioning and navigating, real-time location reporting and data transmission over long distances, according to a news release from the PLA General Staff Headquarters.*

It said that Beidou has allowed the armies to be more precise in command, weapon firing and logistics and that the technology has "been integrated into the PLA's modern command system and weapon platform".

Beidou is the Chinese equivalent of the United States' NAVSTAR Global Positioning System and Russia's Global Navigation Satellite System. Currently, Beidou owns 20 satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China tests new carrier rocket's power system*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-02-09 20:55 

BEIJING -- Chinese scientists have completed a ground test on the power system of the country's next-generation carrier rocket which may fly as early as next year.

Scientists test-fired the engines of Long March-5, which uses non-toxic and no-polluting liquefied propellant, on a ground facility to test "coordination and reliability" of the power system, the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) said on Monday.

The Long March-5 rockets, designed for the final chapter of China's three-step -- orbiting, landing and finally returning -- lunar program, and for the launches of future space stations, will have a payload capacity of 25 tonnes to low Earth orbits, or 14 tonnes to geostationary transfer orbit.

A test flight for Long March-5 has been scheduled in 2016 from China's Hainan province, the SASTIND said.







*****
The test is for CZ-5 core first stage using China newly developed, most powerful Liquid hydrogen/Liquid Oxygen rocket engine - YF-77.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

Fireballs Spotted Over Western US as Chinese Rocket Burns Up - ABC News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Beidou Gets Infrastructure Boost on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau*
2015-02-24





_File Chinese-made Beidou satellite [Photo: Baidu]_

*Precision infrastructure for the Chinese-made Beidou satellite navigation system will be built on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, part of the effort to create a nationwide base station network for the GPS-like system. *

The announcement comes from Qinghai's First Institute of Surveying and Mapping.

The infrastructure includes base station networks, data processing, broadcasting systems, and user terminals.

The Beidou system currently includes 20 satellites.

*It began providing precision positioning, real-time navigation, location reporting, precise time readings, and short message services for users in China and Asia Pacific in December of 2012. *

The system is scheduled to go global in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Keel

*China's satellite network aims for 'centimeters' accuracy*
Summary:Beidou navigation system will comprise 30 satellites by 2020, as China looks to improve its accuracy to within centimeters to better compete with the U.S. system, currently used by the world's majority.




By Eileen Yu | December 30, 2013 -- 07:36 GMT (15:36 GMT+08:00)

Follow @eileenscyu
Get the ZDNet Announce Asia newsletter now

Operational since December 2011 , the national satellite network--which means Big Dipper in Chinese--now has an error margin of 5 meters, but Chinese officials want to improve this to within centimeters to compete with the U.S. system, currently used by the world's majority, noted a Xinhua report.

Six satellites were launched last year, with 16 now serving the Asia-Pacific region, and the overall number is expected to hit 30 globally by 2020. State-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said in December 2011 that the Beidou service will be offered free for all to use and will interoperate with the U.S. GPS system, Russia's Glonass, and Europe's Galileo when it is expected to be completed in 2019.

Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, said during a press conference in Beijing that Beidou has been providing accurate and stable services to users in the Asia-Pacific region, offering functions and performance that are "comparable" to the U.S. system.

Citing assessment during its trials, Ran said the Chinese satellite network's accuracy was within 7 meters in Beijing, Zhengzhou, Xi’an, and Urumqi in central and north China, adding that this rate would hit 5 meters in some low-latitude Asian countries.

"Satellite navigation is an important part of a country's infrastructure, and it's certainly a combined civilian and military infrastructure," Ran said, adding the completion of the Beidou system should contribute to national defense.

In Shanghai, the system can achieve an accuracy of within 50 centimeters with two new enhanced ground stations. "Two stations have been set up in Shanghai to provide positioning services especially for mobile devices that have been able to cover the whole city," Shen Xuemin, deputy director of the Chinese Academy of Sciences' navigation department, said in the Xinhua report.

It noted that Beidou is the only satellite navigation system that offers telecommunication services, which means it can communicate with users via text messages in addition to providing location and time information. 

Liu Qixu, director of the Beidou Satellite System Application Center, said China is encouraging other Asian countries to use its system by offering the service for free, as the U.S. does with its GPS network.

China in May announced plans to build Beidou stations in Pakistan , and in April signed a US$317 million agreement to build a national remote sensing system--running on Beidou--in Thailand. Laos also signed a similar deal in late-April to tap the Chinese navigation system to develop the country's agriculture and crack down on opium cultivation, while Brunei said it would use Beidou to build a modern capital.

According to Xinhua, over 1,000 Beidou terminals were used after the 2008 Sichuan earthquake to provide information on the disaster area, as well as during the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games and 2010 Shanghai Expo to identify traffic congestion and supervise venues.

*4G to boost Beidou use*
China's fledgling 4G ecosystem also will help speed up and pave the way for navigation services running on Beidou. "A modern information system needs three components--navigation system to provide timing and positioning services, communication system to transfer information, and computing system for data processing," Li Changjiang, chief commander of the Beidou system, said in a separate Xinhua report. "4G will help promote the use of the Beidou system."

The Chinese government earlier this month awarded 4G licenses to the country's top three telecom operators-- China Mobile , China Telecom , and China Unicom --which will bring 4G services to 340 cities by 2014.

"The 4G networks will accelerate data transfer and, thus, broaden the use of navigation services ," Li said. For instance, he suggested that navigation satellites could be tapped to vehicle flow on a particular stretch of highway or street. "In the past, networks overloaded easily in high-traffic areas, but with 4G, the speed is fast enough for real-time measurement of traffic."

Chen Fuzhou, director of the Jiangsu BDS Application Industry Institute, added: "4G networks need the timing services of the Beidou satellites as mobile communications require very precise timing to support high speeds, especially for multimedia."

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*BeiDou Precision Nav Will Receive GPS, GLONASS, Galileo Signals*
February 9, 2015 - By GPS World staff

A senior Chinese government space official on Feb. 5 said precision-navigation user receivers in China will be fitted with chipsets receiving satellite signals from BeiDou, GPS, GLONASS, and Galileo, according to Space News. The move could accelerate the trend among navigation chipset and receiver makers to build gear for multi-constellation reception, and at the same time undermine regional measures to promote one system over others.

Chen Zhi, deputy chief designer of the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp., said China’s early deployment of satellite navigation receivers for precision agriculture already feature multi-constellation GPS-Beidou receivers.

The United States and European Union have signed World Trade Organization agreements for their constellations, GPS and Galileo. China and Russia are not part of the agreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*Argentina to Welcome First Chinese Satellite Tracking Station Outside China*

First Chinese satellite tracking station outside the country will be built in Argentina's Neuquen province, part of the Patagonia region.

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – Argentina is to become the location of the first Chinese satellite tracking station outside the country the newspaper La Manana De Cordoba reported on Thursday.

The Argentine National Congress has approved the bill ratifying economic and technological cooperation between Argentina and China, including the construction of a Chinese satellite tracking station in Argentina's Neuquen province, part of the Patagonia region.

The two nations will "work together on the development of space technology for peaceful uses and cooperate in the field of space activities for mutual benefit," the bill reads.

The measure was passed by 133 votes to 107. The final decision was preceded by a long debate that lasted for nearly nine hours, as members of the opposition questioned the possibility of the site being used for military purposes, despite the fact that China has repeatedly stated its peaceful intentions in space.

The expected Chinese station is the first based on domestic technology to be constructed on the territory of another state. Its key target is to help China expand its space program, including Chinese lunar exploration. Beijing also promised that Argentina would get access to strategic information relating to satellite tracking.

After its first manned space flight in 2003, China has organized regular journeys into space, developing the relevant technologies and international connections. Today, China is working on reusable space transportation systems for the next generation of space travel. To this end, a prototype of the spacecraft "Shenlong" is being tested. China is also a contender to win the "lunar race," by broadening and developing its automatic Moon research program.

Argentina to Welcome First Chinese Satellite Tracking Station Outside China / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

bobsm said:


> *Argentina to Welcome First Chinese Satellite Tracking Station Outside China*
> 
> First Chinese satellite tracking station outside the country will be built in Argentina's Neuquen province, part of the Patagonia region.
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) – Argentina is to become the location of the first Chinese satellite tracking station outside the country the newspaper La Manana De Cordoba reported on Thursday.
> 
> The Argentine National Congress has approved the bill ratifying economic and technological cooperation between Argentina and China, including the construction of a Chinese satellite tracking station in Argentina's Neuquen province, part of the Patagonia region.
> 
> The two nations will "work together on the development of space technology for peaceful uses and cooperate in the field of space activities for mutual benefit," the bill reads.
> 
> The measure was passed by 133 votes to 107. The final decision was preceded by a long debate that lasted for nearly nine hours, as members of the opposition questioned the possibility of the site being used for military purposes, despite the fact that China has repeatedly stated its peaceful intentions in space.
> 
> The expected Chinese station is the first based on domestic technology to be constructed on the territory of another state. Its key target is to help China expand its space program, including Chinese lunar exploration. Beijing also promised that Argentina would get access to strategic information relating to satellite tracking.
> 
> After its first manned space flight in 2003, China has organized regular journeys into space, developing the relevant technologies and international connections. Today, China is working on reusable space transportation systems for the next generation of space travel. To this end, a prototype of the spacecraft "Shenlong" is being tested. China is also a contender to win the "lunar race," by broadening and developing its automatic Moon research program.
> 
> Argentina to Welcome First Chinese Satellite Tracking Station Outside China / Sputnik International


 
Does this mean that China don't need anymore to rely on EU tracking for moon mission??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Does this mean that China don't need anymore to rely on EU tracking for moon mission??





> Designed to track unmanned Chinese missions to Mars and the moon, the installation is due to go into operation next year.



Argentinian congress approves deal with China on satellite space station | World news | The Guardian

It seems like the Mars mission is not too far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Strategic cooperation with Argentina. Makes it even more interesting given that it is right in the US backyard (former).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zaid butt

good when its going operational
i was reading somewhere that pakistan is also going to use this system


----------



## Keel

zaid butt said:


> good when its going operational
> i was reading somewhere that pakistan is also going to use this system



Pakistan being one of our premier countries for great friendship is actually the first to use our system

Pakistan becomes first country to deploy China’s BeiDou GPS network – The Express Tribune

Best wishes!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Three-axis air-bearing table with high load capacity and precision successfully developed；






国内最大承载、最高精度三轴气浮台研制完成_中国航天科技集团公司

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Acercando Naciones » Chinese company installed in a space observatory Neuquén*




CLTC Chinese company confirmed Tuesday that the station for deep space observation building in the province of Neuquén, with an investment of 300 million dollars, will be operational in 2016.

In addition, year to begin construction of the antennas, as indicated by the Asian company Federal Planning Minister Julio De Vido, who is in Beijing on an official visit.

The Chinese observation station deep space, located in Neuquén, aims to “carry out monitoring, control and data download under the Chinese program of missions to explore the moon and space,” said Federal Planning .

In a statement, the Ministry said the station “is the third in a network and the first outside Chinese territory, with an antenna 35 meters in diameter and associated facilities to its observation, making it the most modern of the three “.

The technical counterpart of Argentina, the National Commission on Space Activities (CONAE), you can access “at least 10 percent of the time available for the development of their research projects with advanced technology”, according to official information.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*[1502.04287] An Unprecedented Constraint on Water Content in the Sunlit Lunar Exosphere Seen by Lunar-Based Ultraviolet Telescope of Chang'e-3 Mission*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* 新一代运载火箭长征七号进入首飞前最后冲刺阶段 *
2015年03月02日 20:33　来源：新华网

　　全国政协委员、航天科技集团中国运载火箭技术研究院党委书记梁小虹2日接受新华社记者采访时表示，新一代中型运载火箭长征七号计划今年年底完成遥一火箭总装，目前已进入到首飞前最后“冲刺”阶段。

　　据悉，长征七号火箭刚刚顺利完成了海南发射场合练任务，经受住了最后“冲刺”前的“大考”，近日即将凯旋。此次合练是中国新一代中型运载火箭的 首次亮相，是长征七号火箭首次通过海运，在非内陆发射场执行任务，首次经受海运及发射场自然环境条件的考核，首次与有效载荷的接口匹配，首次与全模块垂直 总装、新型活动发射平台的匹配。长七运载火箭在此次合练过程中顺利通过了低温推进剂从加注、停放到泄出的全过程考验。

　　梁小虹介绍说，中国运载火箭技术研究院坚持创新驱动发展，长征七号火箭掌握了一系列具有自主知识产权的核心技术，是中国首枚“数字化”火箭，从 设计到生产，均采用全三维数字平台，这就好比从“连环画”过渡到了“3D电影”时代，标志着中国运载火箭迈入了全生命周期数字化的大门。同时，长征七号火 箭和长征五号火箭一样，是中国新开发的无毒无污染“绿色”火箭，他透露，现役的长征系列运载火箭将逐步被无毒无污染推进剂的“绿色”火箭所替代。

　　截至目前，长征七号运载火箭已完成以动力系统试车、助推分离试验、结构静力试验等为代表的268项大型地面试验，各项研制工作开展顺利。(记者刘欢)

*****
Summary: 

Long March/LM/CZ-7 has passed the launch test/rehearsal. And is on the last leg of the sprint towards its first launch/flight. The complete assembly of the maiden-flight rocket is planned to be completed fall of this year.





*CZ-7 on the move during the launch test/rehearsal*





_*Test of the launch sound suppression system.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*China at technical preparation stage for Mars, asteroid exploration*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-03-03 20:16

BEIJING - China has been researching the technical feasibility of exploring Mars and asteroids, a top space scientist and national political advisor revealed on Tuesday.

Ye Peijian, from the China Academy of Space Technology and chief scientist with the country's lunar probe mission, said Chinese space researchers had tackled some of the technical difficulties associated with the exploration of Mars and asteroids.

However, he added, the projects are only at the technical preparation stage, which suggests that it will be some time before an official project is announced.

Ye is an vocal advocate for a China Mars mission. If the project was given the green light, he said, the probe should orbit, land, and explore the surface of Mars all in one mission.

Ye said that as a developing country, China should narrow its space exploration focus to certain planets.

The country should also explore asteroids as many preserve information dating back to the Big Bang, not to mention that some pose a risk to the human race, he said.

"I hope [these plans] win the support of the people of China, and things kick off as soon as possible," said the scientist, who is in Beijing for the annual session of China's top political advisory body.

An earlier report showed that a feasibility study on China's first Mars mission had been completed. In November last year, a model of a Mars rover prototype was displayed at the Airshow China 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* China to launch first "space shuttle bus" this year *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2014-3-3 23:03:11 

China is expected to launch an upper stage aircraft this year that can be used as a "space shuttle bus" to propel payload in space, a senior official in charge of rocket research said Monday.

The Yuanzheng-1 (Expedition-1) upper stage aircraft, attached with a carrier rocket, can carry aircraft using its own power system after reaching an initial orbit, said Liang Xiaohong, Party secretary of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Yuanzheng-1, which uses liquid propellant, can fulfill several missions while in space and operate as long as 6.5 hours in orbit, said Liang, a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, the country's top political advisory body.

It has the same function as a carrier rocket and can bring multiple aircraft to different locations in space, said Liang.

Yuanzheng-1 will play an important role in future moon and Mars exploration as well as orbital transfer and space debris clearing, he said.

China has developed multiple upper stage aircraft with solid propellants since 1980s. Those aircraft had 10 flights, all of which were successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

* 【型号】“太空摆渡车”赴西昌 助力北斗全球组网 *
*"Space shuttle bus" go to Xichang, help build Beidou Global Network*
_2015-03-06_ 中国航天科技集团




日前，中国航天科技集团公司一院211厂完成了远征一号上面级和长征三号丙运载火箭的装车出厂工作（如图）。
Few days ago, LM-3C and Yuanzheng-1 (Expedition-1) roll off the factory.

“远征一号”即将在西昌卫星发射中心进行首飞。在火箭将其送入预定轨道后，独立地将要发射的卫星直接送入预定轨道。

后续，长三丙火箭和远征一号上面级将执行发射北斗全球导航卫星的试验任务，助力北斗全球组网。

远征一号上面级是针对北斗二代导航卫星发射任务而研制的，是在基础级火箭上增加的相对独立的一级，被称为“太空摆渡车”。

Translation:
Yuanzheng-1/Expedition-1 is about to be launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center for its first flight. After the launch rocket reach earth orbit, the payload/satellite will be delivered by Yuanzheng-1 independently and directly into designated orbit.

LM-3C rocket and Yuanzheng-1 upper stage are task with launching Beidou global navigation satellites, to help build the Beidou global satellite network.

Yuanzheng-1 upper stage is designed specifically for the second generation Beidou navigation satellite. It is a relatively independent rocket stage from the carrier rocket itself, also termed as "space shuttle buses."

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Tests on a new type of ramjet engine successfully concluded：

中国航天科技公司新型冲压发动机试验获得成功_新闻_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China to Launch Tianzhou-1 Cargo Ship in 2016 to Rendezvous with Space Lab*
2015-03-07 12:22:13 Xinhua Web Editor: Fu






A model of China's cargo ship Tianzhou-1 [File Photo: zh.southcn.com]

China will send a cargo ship into the space in 2016 to dock with a future space module scheduled to be launched earlier the same year, a leading Chinese space scientist said Friday.

The Tianzhou-1, which literally means "heavenly vessel", will carry propellants, living necessities for astronauts, research facilities and repair equipment to China's second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2, said Zhou Jianping, chief engineer of China's manned space program.

Cargo transportation system is a key technology China must master and make breakthroughs to build its own space station, said Zhou who is also a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, the country's top political advisory body.

China's multi-billion-dollar space program, a source of surging national pride in the country, aims to put a permanent manned space station into service around 2022.

The country already launched its first space lab, Tiangong-1, in September 2011 and has conducted two dockings with the module in the following two years. In June 2013, three Chinese astronauts delivered a physics lesson onboard Tiangong-1.

According to Zhou, Tianzhou-1 will be blasted off on top of a next-generation Long March-7 rocket, possibly from a new launch site in the southern Hainan Province.

Research on the Long March-5 carrier rocket - to be used to lift the Tiangong-2 lab into space - Tiangong-2's payload, and selection of astronauts for the mission are currently "progressing in an orderly manner," Zhou said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*First Chinese solid-fuel rocket to be launched before 2016*
Staff Reporter 2015-03-06 15:31 (GMT+8)

Liang Xiaohong explains China's space projects for 2015 during the annual meetings of the National People's Congress and Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference held in Beijing. (Photo/CNS)

The CZ-11, China's first solid-fuel rocket is scheduled to be launched for the first time before the end of this year, said as Liang Xiaohong, party secretary of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference to China's state-run Xinhua News Agency on Mar. 3.

Liang explained that a solid-fuel rocket is much easier to operate than a liquid-fuel rocket. While it takes months to prepare for the launch of a liquid-fuel rocket, only hours are needed to launch a solid-fuel one. Also, Liang stressed that the launch of a solid-fuel rocket is more cost-efficient."It can remain in storage for long periods and reliably launch on short notice," said Liang. He believes that the development of the CZ-11 will meet emergency launching demands in emergency situations.

In addition to the launch of the CZ-11, Liang said that the CZ-5, China's next-generation heavy lift launch system will be revealed to the public for the first time at Hainan island's Wenchang Satellite Launch Center. Designed to match the capabilities of American EELV-sized vehicles such as the Delta IV, Atlas V, and Falcon 9, the CZ-5 is currently China's largest rocket system. *Its first flight is scheduled to take place this year as well.*

Also, an upper stage aircraft called the Yuanzheng-1 is set to be launched as well. Referred to as a "space shuttle bus," the Yuanzheng-1 can stay in orbit up to 6.5 hours, said Liang. Powered by a liquid propellant, the aircraft is being developed for future moon and Mars exploration as well as orbital transfer and space debris clearing. China began the development of these upper stage aircraft with solid propellants beginning in the 1980s. All 10 test flights were successful.
*****
From wantchinatimes, ROC(Taiwan) media, unlikely to be true. CZ-7 maybe(needed for launching Tianzhou-1 cargo ship in 2016, therefore is priority), unlikely for CZ-5. But definitely in 2016-2017 if there is no big surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Funds have also been made available for the CZ-9 launch vehicle with a rocket diameter of 9m。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*CZ-8*，a new generation sun synchronous orbit（SSO）rocket， is also in the works。

So we have CZ-5、CZ-6、CZ-7、CZ-8、CZ-9 and CZ-11 at various stages of development。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's test spacecraft simulates orbital docking*

English.news.cn 2015-03-08 15:11:35

BEIJING, March 8 (Xinhua) -- China has run tests close to the moon simulating an unmanned docking procedure needed in the country's next lunar mission.


The service module of the unmanned lunar orbiter currently in space to trial such techniques entered a target lunar orbit after breaking maneuvers, and flew to a suitable position for orbital docking between Tuesday and Saturday, said the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) on Sunday.

Liu Jizhong, deputy chief commander of the SASTIND's lunar probe project, said that the service module has proven the reliability of key technology needed for the docking of two spacecraft in the Chang'e-5 mission.

The Chang'e-5 probe, expected to launch in 2017, will be tasked with landing on the moon, collecting samples and returning to Earth.

The current lunar orbiter was launched on Oct. 24, 2014. A capsule designed to separate and return to Earth did so as planned in November, while the service module continues its lunar flight to carry out preset scientific tasks.

The service module is operating smoothly and will carry out further tests on capturing lunar images, and may conduct tests assessing lunar gravity depending how the mission progresses.

*Liu told Xinhua that the SASTIND expects to test launching Chang'e-5 with a Long March-5 carrier rocket in south China's Hainan Province this year.*

"In the tests of the service module, we have simulated three key procedures needed for Chang'e-5: re-entry [to the moon's orbit] at high speed, adjustment of lunar orbit and docking in lunar orbit, laying a solid foundation for China's three-step lunar program -- orbiting, landing and returning," said Liu. 
*****
The test launching is just a test/rehearsal, not actual launching.

From report in Chinese,
刘继忠：当前，探月工程三期嫦娥五号任务正处于初样研制关键阶段，*今年将完成嫦娥五号、长征五号的海南合练工作*，预计于2017年前后完成研制并择机发 射。工程全线正全力以赴，为如期实现探月工程第三步目标努力工作。同时，积极贯彻国家创新驱动发展战略，提升抓总能力和战略支撑能力，积极推进探月工程后 续规划和深空探测的论证工作，努力为提升我国深空探测和航天技术水平，增强我国国防科技实力做出新的贡献。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Long March 6 launch to put new engine to the test*

By ZHAO LEI (China Daily) Updated: 2015-03-10 02:41

China will soon conduct the first flight of the Long March 6 launch vehicle using the country's new-generation rocket engine, according to a senior scientist.

"A launch of the Long March 6 is planned in the middle of the year and it will use the newly developed 120-ton-thrust engine as its main propulsion," said Tan Yonghua, president of the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology and a national lawmaker.

"The Long March 7 and our most powerful rocket, the Long March 5, will make their first flights next year and they will also use the new engine," he said on the sidelines of the annual session of the National People's Congress.

The academy, China's leading developer of the liquid-fueled rocket engine, forms part of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the major contractor for the country's space activities.

The Long March 6 is a high-speed response launch vehicle capable of placing a payload of about 1 metric ton into a sun-synchronous orbit at a height of 700 km.

The new engine, which has been developed by the academy since 2000, will use liquid oxygen and kerosene as its propellants, meaning it is much more eco-friendly than current engines, Tan said.

With the new engine, the Long March 5 will have a payload capacity of 25 metric tons for low Earth orbits, or 14 tons for geostationary transfer orbits. The latter type of orbit is fixed with respect to a position on Earth.

The Long March 7 will be capable of sending payloads of 13.5 tons into low Earth orbits and of 5.5 tons into sun-synchronous orbits, Tan said.

He added that the new engine has a thrust that is 60 percent greater than current ones and can carry a payload 2.5 times larger than its predecessors.

An astronautical researcher close to the nation's space program said China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp developed the Long March 6 in an attempt to gain more foreign contracts for launching lightweight satellites.

"Many satellites weighing less than 1 ton are soon expected to enter service, so the rocket doesn't need to have a heavy payload capacity," the researcher said on condition of anonymity.

"Therefore, if we continued to use our current rockets to launch them, it would be a huge waste. The Long March 6 will fill the gap in our rocket family."

Tan said that despite China having made huge strides in rocket development, it still lags behind the United States and Russia.

"We need to catch up with them in terms of materials, manufacturing techniques and heavy-lift engines," he said.

Long March 6 launch to put new engine to the test - China - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* 【独家】长征五号火箭首次向世人展示真实全貌 *
_2015-03-11_ 中国航天科技集团 






随着长征五号运载火箭整流罩的缓缓下落，该火箭最近在天津圆满完成了所有部段的进塔工作。中国新一代大型运载火箭首次向世人展示其全貌。目前，该型火箭全面进入全箭模态试验阶段。

作为我国在研运载能力最大、尺寸最大的火箭，长征五号全箭模态试验在试验资源、试验周期、试验难度等方面均打破历史纪录。负责全箭模态试验的中国航天科技集团公司一院702所攻克了空间组合激振方法、一体化激振平台设计等十多项关键技术，保证了型号试验时间节点。





上 图为长征五号运载火箭芯二级氢箱运抵中国航天科技集团公司六院101所低温区贮箱台，准备进行液氢工况内压合格试验、液氢轴弯内联合使用载荷合格试验以及 整箱内压破坏试验等研制任务。试验安全风险高、技术状态多、准备周期长。该所将重点就试验风险识别处置、技术状态管控、计划动态监控协调等方面开展工作， 确保任务顺利完成。





*****
First picture is Long March/LM/CZ-5 rocket enter full rocket simulation test stage.
Second picture is CZ-5 core second stage liquid hydrogen tank arrived for verification test.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

*Researchers in China make breakthroughs in space technology*

Staff Reporter
2015-03-08
09:41 (GMT+8)
Scientists in China have produced a Hall effect thruster and a hollow-cathodes lamp (HCL) that may have the world's longest life, reports Duowei News, a US-based Chinese-language news outlet.

The 801st Research Institute of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)'s Sixth Academy (the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology) said it has produced a thruster which may last for 18,000 hours and a lamp which can last 75,000 hours. Currently a thruster's life is determined by how long it is used, while there is no internationally recognized measurement for a lamp's life.

The institute has carried out the research on the two items for over three years. Its researchers made the breakthrough on the Chinese New Year's Eve this year, which fell on Feb. 18.

The power of the Hall effect thrusters developed by the institute ranged from 0.1KW to 5KW. They will be used on geosynchronous satellites, low-Earth-orbit satellites, space probes and large manned spacecraft since the thrusters could greatly improves their lifespan and overall performances.

Satellites and space probes powered by the thruster require will require less fuel then their counterparts powered by chemical fuels. That could increase their payloads since they could make better use of the extra room formerly occupied by fuel. If the Chinese satellite Dong Fang Hong 4 replaces its two large chemical-fuel tanks with the Hall thruster, it can reduce the amount of fuel it carries by 80% and its weight from 4.8 tons to 1.9 tons.

The thruster is perfect for exploring Mars, asteroids and the edge of the universe since the spacecraft used to carry out such missions cannot solely rely on chemical propulsion.

Researchers in China make breakthroughs in space technology｜Culture｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com

*In China, Quantum Communications Comes of Age*

*Physicists Aiming for Tough-to-Hack, Lightning-Fast Network for Military and Official Use*

February 9, 2015
_Wang Zhao—AFP/Getty Images_
A boy runs in a moon exhibition at an astronomy museum in Beijing.

This may be a quantum leap year for an initiative that accelerates data transfers close to the speed of light with no hacking threats through so-called quantum communications technology.

Within months, China plans to open the world’s longest quantum communications network, a 2,000 kilometer electronic highway linking government offices in the cities of Beijing and Shanghai.

Meanwhile, the country’s space scientists are preparing a communications satellite for a 2016 launch that would be a first step toward building a quantum communications network in the sky. It is hoped this and other satellites can be used to overcome technical hurdles, such as distance restrictions, facing land-based systems.

Physicists around the world have spent years working on quantum communications technology. But if all goes as planned, China would be the first country to put a quantum communications satellite in orbit, said Wang Jianyu, Deputy Director of the China Academy of Science’s (CAS) Shanghai branch.

At a recent conference on quantum science in Shanghai, Wang said scientists from CAS and other institutions have completed major research and development tasks for launching the satellite equipped with quantum communications gear.

The satellite program’s basis for success was confirmed by China’s leading quantum communications scientist, Pan Jianwei, a CAS academic who is also a professor of quantum physics at the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC) in Hefei, in the eastern province of Anhui. Pan said researchers reported significant progress on systems development after conducting experiments at a test center in Qinghai province, in the northwest.

The satellite would be used to transmit encoded data through a method called quantum key distribution (QKD), which relies on cryptographic keys transmitted via light-pulse signals. QKD is said to be nearly impossible to hack, since any attempted eavesdropping would change the quantum states and thus could be quickly detected by data flow monitors.

A satellite-based quantum communications system could be used to build a secure information bridge between the nation’s capital and Urumqi, the capital of the restive Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region in the west, Pan said.

It’s likely the technology initially will be used to transmit sensitive diplomatic, government policy, and military information. Future applications could include secure transmissions of personal and financial data.

Plans call for China to put additional satellites into orbit after next year’s groundbreaking launch, Pan said, without divulging how many satellites might be deployed or when. He did say that China hopes to complete a QKD system linking Asia and Europe by 2020, and have a worldwide quantum communications network in place by 2030.

*Success Stories*
In 2009, China became the first country in the world to put quantum communications technology to work outside of a laboratory.

In October of that year, a team of scientists led by Pan built a secure network for exchanging information among government officials during a military parade in Beijing celebrating the 60th anniversary of the People’s Republic. The demonstration underscored the research project’s key military application.

“China is completely capable of making full use of quantum communications in a regional war,” Pan said. “The direction of development in the future calls for using relay satellites to realize quantum communications and control that covers the entire army.”

The country is also working to configure the new technology for civilian use.

A pilot quantum communications network that took 18 months to build was completed in February 2012 in Hefei. The network, which cost the city’s government 60 million yuan, was designed by Pan’s team to link 40 telephones and 16 video cameras installed at city government agencies, military units, financial institutions, and health care offices.

A similar, civilian-focused network built by Pan’s team in Jinan, the provincial capital of the eastern province of Shandong, started operating in March 2014. It connects some 90 users, most of whom tap the network for general business and information.

In late 2012, Pan’s team installed a quantum communications network that was used to securely connect the Beijing venue hosting a week-long meeting of the 18th National Congress of the Communist Party, with hotel rooms where delegates stayed, as well as the Zhongnanhai compound in Beijing where the nation’s top leaders live and work.

Next on the development agenda is opening the network linking Beijing and Shanghai. Pan is leading that project as well.

If all goes as planned, Pan said, existing networks in Hefei and Jinan eventually would be tied to the Beijing-Shanghai channel to provide secure communications connecting government and financial agencies in each of the four regions. The new network could be operating as early as 2016.

*No Room for Hype*

A quantum code expert said that so far quantum communications technology development efforts in China have basically focused on protecting national security. “How important it will be for the public and in everyday life are questions that remain unanswered,” said the expert.

To date, Pan said, technical barriers and the high costs of systems development have kept private capital out of what’s now almost exclusively a government initiative. Moreover, it’s still too early to tell whether the technology has any potential commercial value.

Pan has warned the public not to listen to investment come-ons that hype the moneymaking potential of quantum communications businesses. At this stage of the game, he said, the focus is still on technological development, not commercial applications.

Nevertheless, since 2009 USTC has been building a commercial enterprise called Anhui Quantum Communication Technology Co. to produce equipment based on technology developed by Pan and his team. The company is China’s largest quantum communications equipment supplier. Last September, it said it had started mass-producing quantum cryptography equipment.

Anhui Quantum General Manager Zhao Yong said the company’s clients include financial institutions and government agencies seeking to supplement, not replace, conventional communications systems. Their shared goal, he said, is to improve data security.

Once the technology has matured, said Wang Xiangbin, a physicist at Beijing’s Tsinghua University, its range of applications should be targeted to specific industries and regions because its high barrier in technology and costs. Quantum communications is not a technology suitable for mass use via the Internet, for example, Wang told a group of scientists at a 2012 seminar.

Some experts say it’s wrong to assume that quantum communications is a flawlessly secure means of transmitting information. Another Tsinghua physics professor, Long Guilu, said quantum communication is only theoretically safe, since malfunctioning equipment or operational errors can open doors to risk.

Experimental systems built in 2007 by Chinese and U.S. physicists reportedly achieved secure QKD transmissions between two points more than 100 kilometers apart. But the experiment also taught scientists that data can be intercepted by a third party during a transmission.

In addressing the naysayers, Pan admitted that quantum communications is not perfect. But he defended it as safer than conventional means of communication. In fact, he said, no means of protecting data is more secure than quantum communications.

To test the capacity and safety of the network linking Beijing and Shanghai, Pan said his team plans to ask other communications experts to carefully study the system and look for potential security holes. The network could then be modified in ways that close any detected gaps and reduce hacking risks.

“Assessments and testing will be conducted after the network is completed,” said Pan, who remains convinced that any network using quantum cryptographic technology is more secure than any other communications channel.

Pan has been working on quantum communications technology since the late 1990s, when he was a researcher at the University of Vienna and working in a partnership with Austrian physicist Anton Zeilinger. That team is credited with developing the first protocol for quantum communications.

Pan worked with Zeilinger about a decade after U.S. physicist Charles Bennett and colleagues at IBM Research built the world’s first functioning quantum cryptographic system. Based on their research, the first network was installed in the U.S. city of Boston.

Like their counterparts in China, researchers in the United States, Japan, and European countries continue work to advance the technology. A key effort is aimed at extending that potential reach of quantum communications systems, which for years were used only to span short distances.

Some experts have even wondered whether the new technology has been misidentified, since its key feature is high-level cryptography, not electronic communications.

“What we can do now is merely encrypt data, which is far from real quantum communications,” said one expert who declined to be named. “Theoretically it can’t be hacked, but in practice it has many limitations.”

Guo Guangcan, Director of USTC’s quantum communications lab, said networks now operating and those being built in China “achieve encryption only,” whereas true communications networks “involve content.”

“It’s not accurate to call it quantum communications,” said Guo.

Whatever it’s called, China appears determined to push ahead with the research and development that paves the way for a new era of secure communications. And according to Pan, that era is still at least a decade away.

“It will take 10 to 20 years to really put [the technology] into practice,” said Pan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

* China's Yutu rover reveals Moon's "complex" geological history *
_Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-3-13 11:07:20 _

The moon's geological history is more complex than previously thought, preliminary results from China's first lunar rover, Yutu, suggested Thursday.

Ground-penetrating radar measurements taken by Yutu, also known as Jade Rabbit, revealed at least nine subsurface layers beneath its landing site, indicating that multiple geologic processes have taken place there.

"We have for the first time detected multiple subsurface layers (on the moon)," said lead author Xiao Long, professor of the China University of Geosciences in Wuhan, attributing these layers to ancient lava flows and the weathering of rocks and boulders into regolith, or loose layers of dust, over the past 3.3 billion years or so.

One of the most interesting findings is a layer at depths of 140 meters to 240 meters, said Xiao, who is also professor of Macau University of Science and Technology.

"We think this layer is probably pyroclastic rocks which formed during the course of volcanic eruptions," Xiao told Xinhua via email. "It reveals the diversity of volcanic activity, but what's more important is that it shows there are plenty of volatile contents inside the moon."

Yutu is part of China's Chang'e-3 moon mission, which delivered the rover and a stationary lander to the lunar surface on Dec. 14, 2013, marking the first moon landing since the Soviet Union's Luna 24 mission in 1976.

It touched down on the northern Mare Imbrium, also called Sea of Rains, a region not directly sampled before and far from the U. S. Apollo and Luna landings sites.

Yutu traveled a total of 114 meters following a zigzagging route, then came to a halt about 20 meters to the southwest of the landing site due to mechanical problems.

So the rover just surveyed a small area using two radar antennas capable of penetrating the Moon's crust to depths of about 400 meters.

The data, however, were enough to show its landing site is compositionally distinct from previous Moon-landing sites, the researchers said.

"Overall, we have already had a general scientific understanding of the moon thanks to these lunar missions," Xiao said. "But if we want to have a comprehensive understanding of moon's geological structure, material composition and formation, as well as its evolution, a large number of exploration events are still needed. Meanwhile, effective international cooperation is a must considering the high cost of these activities."

The findings were published in the US journal Science.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Yutu Peers Inside the Moon*
*Data from the Chinese Chang’E 3 lander show what’s under the lunar surface.*
By  Paul D. Spudis 
airspacemag.com March 12, 2015 2:00PM


Although China’s lunar lander, Chang’E 3, landed on the Moon over two years ago, scientific results from its small rover Yutu are just now being published. A new paper out this week by Long Xiao and colleagues gives us a first look at the geology of a new location on the Moon. The site is on the Moon’s near side in northern Mare Imbrium, far from the Apollo and Soviet Luna landing sites. This new information (giving insights into the late volcanic history of the Moon) is surprisingly detailed.







Traverse map of the Yutu rover, showing locations where various measurements were made. Inset image shows the Chang’E 3 lander and Yutu on a high-resolution image taken by the Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter. (Xiao et al., 2015)

*More ->* Yutu Peers Inside the Moon | Daily Planet | Air & Space Magazine

*****

*A young multilayered terrane of the northern Mare Imbrium revealed by Chang’E-3 mission*

Science 13 March 2015:
Vol. 347 no. 6227 pp. 1226-1229
DOI: 10.1126/science.1259866



> *Abstract*
> China’s Chang’E-3 (CE-3) spacecraft touched down on the northern Mare Imbrium of the lunar nearside (340.49°E, 44.12°N), a region not directly sampled before. We report preliminary results with data from the CE-3 lander descent camera and from the Yutu rover’s camera and penetrating radar. After the landing at a young 450-meter crater rim, the Yutu rover drove 114 meters on the ejecta blanket and photographed the rough surface and the excavated boulders. The boulder contains a substantial amount of crystals, which are most likely plagioclase and/or other mafic silicate mineral aggregates similar to terrestrial dolerite. The Lunar Penetrating Radar detection and integrated geological interpretation have identified more than nine subsurface layers, suggesting that this region has experienced complex geological processes since the Imbrian and is compositionally distinct from the Apollo and Luna landing sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*China to open moon exploration program to private firms*

BEIJING Tue Mar 17, 2015 5:08am EDT


BEIJING (Reuters) - The Chinese government will open up its ambitious moon exploration program to private companies rather than simply relying on the state-owned sector as before, hoping to boost technological breakthroughs, a major newspaper said on Tuesday.

The next mission to the moon, to be carried out by the Chang'e 4 probe in the next two years or so, will serve as a platform "for technological research and development, product tests as well as data application" for private companies, the official China Daily said, citing a government statement.

"The move will help break the monopoly in the space field, accelerate technological innovation, reduce the government's investment and improve efficiency," added the statement, released by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence, which oversees the space program.

The English-language newspaper cited an unnamed source as saying China should learn from the example of the United States, which has shown the "obvious" benefits of private enterprise getting involved.

"The U.S. opened its space program to the private sector a long time ago, and the National Aeronautics and Space Administration has allowed private companies to conduct near-Earth manned missions. By contrast, our State-owned enterprises still hold a tight grip on the industry," the source said.

"Those private companies will invest to innovate. Their participation will reduce the government financial input. And more members of the public will get involved in our space exploration program."

China has been moving to develop its space program for military, commercial and scientific purposes, but it is still playing catch-up to established space powers the United States and Russia.

China's Jade Rabbit moon rover landed on the moon in late 2013 to great national fanfare, but soon began experiencing severe technical difficulties.

The Jade Rabbit and the Chang'e 3 probe that carried it there marked the first "soft landing" on the moon since 1976. Beforehand, both the United States and the Soviet Union accomplished the feat.

(Reporting by Ben Blanchard; Editing by Ryan Woo)

China to open moon exploration program to private firms| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Ignition Test of China's Largest Rocket Succeeds

The engine ignition test of the Long March 5 Series Launch Vehicle succeeded on Monday afternoon in Beijing, a key step to ensure the launch of the carrier rocket next year.

The test aimed to check the first stage of the carrier rocket, which is 33 meters long and five meters in diameter. With a larger size, this first-stage vehicle will provide greater thrust for the Long March 5 carrier rocket, which is planned to be launched into space in 2016.

The eight minute test showed all systems are in stable condition.

The Long March 5 is China's largest rocket with the greatest carrying capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*China to launch Chang'e-5 around 2017*

(Xinhua) 09:13, March 24, 2015





The Long March-5 rocket(File photo)

BEIJING, March 23 -- The second ground test of the power system of China's next-generation carrier rocket was completed Monday, ahead of its first flight in 2016.

Using non-toxic, non-polluting liquid propellant, the engines of Long March-5 were test-fired on the ground to test current technology, said Tan Yonghua, head of the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology.

Long March-5 was first test-fired on Feb. 9 this year.

According to Xu Dazhe, head of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense, Long March-5 will increase China's ability to enter the space by at least 2.5 times, largely improving the country's carrier rocket.

The Long March-5 rockets, designed for the final chapter of China's three-step -- orbiting, landing and returning -- lunar program, will have a payload capacity of 25 tonnes to low Earth orbits, or 14 tonnes to geostationary transfer orbit.

"The Chang'e-5 lunar mission is undergoing intensive development and is scheduled to be launched with a Long March-5 carrier rocket from south China's Hainan Province around 2017," said Xu.

China started work on carrier rockets in 1950s. Long March rockets have since become the main carriers for satellites, probes and manned spacecrafts.

In December 2014, the CBERS-4 satellite, jointly developed with Brazil, was launched from the Taiyuan base by Long March-4B rocket, the 200th launch of the Long March rocket family, making China become the third country, after the United States and Russia, to complete 200 carrier rocket launches.

China to launch Chang'e-5 around 2017 - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Screen capture of tv report of the CZ-5 second ignition test.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Keel

Videos on the above CZ-5 ignition test






“长征五号”点火试验成功：大火箭考场长啥样 - 搜狐视频
or
中新网-视频-“长征五号”点火试验成功：大火箭全貌首次呈现






"The gold merchant"
Clay figurine Zhang, Tianjin

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Keel

*Long March V Rocket completed the second core powertrain test successfully - all set to launch Chang'e 5 on or about 2017*

中国大火箭长征五号完成芯一级动力系统第二次试车 2017年前后送“嫦五”奔月-新华网





泥人张 “下棋”
Clay Figurine Zhang
“Playing Chess”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Why it keep on delaying? From say 2016 , now to 2017? CZ-5 sending space station tiangong 2 set to launch in 2016 and how it is going to do it in 2016?

If I am Xi, I will order a space race and order CZ-5 is country greatest priority with any resources pour into it. What is wrong with CSA?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Beast said:


> Why it keep on delaying? From say 2016 , now to 2017? CZ-5 sending space station tiangong 2 set to launch in 2016 and how it is going to do it in 2016?
> 
> If I am Xi, I will order a space race and order CZ-5 is country greatest priority with any resources pour into it. What is wrong with CSA?



Relax have a cup of fine Oolong tea, appreciate many of our finest arts and culture

We wont be dying with 1-year postponement
Safety and reliability are paramount above all else




n
Chinese Art print Painting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Keel said:


> Relax have a cup of fine Oolong tea, appreciate many of our finest arts and culture
> 
> We wont be dying with 1-year postponement
> Safety and reliability are paramount above all else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> Chinese Art print Painting



Its not about safe or not. Its the CSA being stingy and always trying to get the best buck out of everything which mean date delays. We all know CSA is always on tight budget compare to NASA or European Space Agency.
I hope Xi order a top priority for space capabilities and pour in huge resources so as to speed things up. 

AIIB victory is a massive step for China softpower over the US. The next I hope will be the China space station. If China is going to score another victory in space power over US in pulling over allies to join CSA and isolate USA. It will be another boast for China increasing diplomatic power and image. Convince the rest of the world, the decline of USA. Delaying the launching of space staion will only result in subsequent repercussion effect.


----------



## Keel

Beast said:


> Its not about safe or not. Its the CSA being stingy and always trying to get the best buck out of everything which mean date delays. We all know CSA is always on tight budget compare to NASA or European Space Agency.
> I hope Xi order a top priority for space capabilities and pour in huge resources so as to speed things up.
> 
> AIIB victory is a massive step for China softpower over the US. The next I hope will be the China space station. If China is going to score another victory in space power over US in pulling over allies to join CSA and isolate USA. It will be another boast for China increasing diplomatic power and image. Convince the rest of the world, the decline of USA. Delaying the launching of space staion will only result in subsequent repercussion effect.



Neither am I too carried away by the AIIB hype nor losing sleep over this 1-year postponement. We are not known for tardiness but 1-year is acceptable for challenging projects

I am sipping my oolong tea and looking at the superb beauty of my beloved homeland in the greatest arts and culture on the net

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> Why it keep on delaying? From say 2016 , now to 2017? CZ-5 sending space station tiangong 2 set to launch in 2016 and how it is going to do it in 2016?
> 
> If I am Xi, I will order a space race and order CZ-5 is country greatest priority with any resources pour into it. What is wrong with CSA?



2016 is the maiden flight, while 2017 is to send the Chang'e 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Keel said:


> Neither am I too carried away by the AIIB hype nor losing sleep over this 1-year postponement. We are not known for tardiness but 1-year is acceptable for challenging projects
> 
> I am sipping my oolong tea and looking at the superb beauty of my beloved homeland in the greatest arts and culture on the net
> 
> Cheers


It's about upgrading the imagine of China to help project China influence over broad. This will mean more opportunity, overseas people are more willing to pay a premium for Chinese goods. In terms of upgrading China to higher tier.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> 2016 is the maiden flight, while 2017 is to send the Chang'e 5.


Tiangong 2 supposed to be launch in 2016, now the rocket is delay to 2017, how is it supposed to launch the experiment in 2016? Tiangong 2 is bigger and heavier. It needs CZ-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Beast said:


> It's about upgrading the imagine of China to help project China influence over broad. This will mean more opportunity, overseas people are more willing to pay a premium for Chinese goods. In terms of upgrading China to higher tier.



We are not talking about a postponement of 5, 6, 7 ..10 years
1-year wont hurt at all. Better be right than sorry
Our people are not slackers





"A happy Buddha"
China Shiwan ceramic figurine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Keel said:


> We are not talking about a postponement of 5, 6, 7 ..10 years
> 1-year wont hurt at all. Better be right than sorry
> Our people are not slackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A happy Buddha"
> China Shiwan ceramic figurine


This is already the second delay. CZ-5 supposed to be launch end of 2014. Then they claimed 2015 , again 2016 and now 2017? How any delay they want? What is wrong with CSA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> It's about upgrading the imagine of China to help project China influence over broad. This will mean more opportunity, overseas people are more willing to pay a premium for Chinese goods. In terms of upgrading China to higher tier.
> 
> 
> Tiangong 2 supposed to be launch in 2016, now the rocket is delay to 2017, how is it supposed to launch the experiment in 2016? Tiangong 2 is bigger and heavier. It needs CZ-5.



The maiden flight of the CZ-5 will still be scheduled to 2016, so 2016 is still not off the trail yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Tiangong 2 supposed to be launch in 2016, now the rocket is delay to 2017, how is it supposed to launch the experiment in 2016? Tiangong 2 is bigger and heavier. It needs CZ-5.


Tiangong 2 is the backup of Tiangong 1, therefore it has almost identical size. It doesn't need CZ-5 and could be launch just like Tiangong 1 with CZ-2F. It has a planned rendezvous mid-2016 with Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft and then the new cargo module (Tianzhou 1) for replenishment. Tianzhou 1 would be launched by the new CZ-7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> Tiangong 2 is the backup of Tiangong 1, therefore it has almost identical size. It doesn't need CZ-5 and could be launch just like Tiangong 1 with CZ-2F. It has a planned rendezvous mid-2016 with Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft and then the new cargo module (Tianzhou 1) for replenishment. Tianzhou 1 would be launched by the new CZ-7.


Tiangong-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tiangong 2 is 20tons space lab, how can it be launched by CZ-2F? It can only be done by CZ-5. Stupid CSA keep delaying this critical rocket. What is wrong with them. Xi shall be doing something about it.

CZ-5 cannot be delay in 2017. If so, it will knock off previous expected timetable. Somebody must save CZ-5 rocket.


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Tiangong-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tiangong 2 is 20tons space lab, how can it be launched by CZ-2F? It can only be done by CZ-5. Stupid CSA keep delaying this critical rocket. What is wrong with them. Xi shall be doing something about it.
> 
> CZ-5 cannot be delay in 2017. If so, it will knock off previous expected timetable. Somebody must save CZ-5 rocket.


I think that information is old. The current Tiangong-2 would be a modified backup of the Tiangong-1. 
CZ-5 would be needed for Chang'e 5 in 2017 and then module for the new space station.
As to the delay, any engineering project as big as this, is bound to run into technical problem. Please bear in mind that China has not design and construct a brand new rocket for a long time since last. And every thing is new, new launch center, new fuel, new engine, bigger size rocket. 
They are putting in alot of things on their plate in very short order, a few years delay is quite understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*China launches upgraded satellite for independent SatNav system*
Xinhua, March 31, 2015

China launched a new-generation satellite into space for its indigenous global navigation and positioning network at 9:52 p.m. Beijing Time Monday.

Launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

It is the 17th satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS). The launch marked the beginning of expanding the regional BDS to global coverage.

The latest satellite will be tasked with testing a new type of navigation signaling and inter-satellite links, providing a basis to start building the global network, according to the center.

An independent aircraft was installed on the carrier rocket, marking the first time China has used such technology in blasting off spacecraft into medium to high orbit.

The independent aircraft, dubbed a "shuttle bus in space", can send one or more spacecraft into different orbits in space.

China launched the first BDS satellite in 2000. The BDS began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to civilian users in China and surrounding areas in the Asia-Pacific in December 2012.

The system has been gradually put into use in extended sectors including transportation, weather forecasting, the marine fishing industry, forestry and telecommunications.

The new satellite was developed by the Shanghai Engineering Center for Microsatellites, a non-profit organization established by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Shanghai Municipal Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng

*New generation of Beidou navigation satellite launched with "satellite bus"*

On March 30, the first of a new generation of Beidou navigation satellite was launched by LongMarch -3c rocket in Xichang satellite launch center, “Expedition one” –satellite transporter-wrapped in upper level.

At 2152, LongMarch-3c successfully sent the first new generation of Beidou navigation satellite into orbit. Compared with the past launch, it is the first time using “Expedition one” –satellite transporter as independent aircraft to deliver satellite into orbit. 

“Expedition one” is vividly called "space shuttle bus", can transport one or more satellites into different orbits directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

Long March-5 and Expedition-2，that will be a jolly good combination。

In a couple of years。


*China launches upgraded BeiDou navigation satellite*

Syndicated from IANS | Published on Tue, Mar 31 2015 6:09 IST

China launched a new-generation satellite into space for its indigenous BeiDou global navigation and positioning network on Monday.

Launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in the southwestern Chinese province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, reported the state-run Xinhua news agency.

This is the 17th satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS). The launch marked the beginning of an expansion of the BDS from regional to global coverage.

*The latest satellite will be tasked with testing a new type of navigation signalling and inter-satellite links, providing a basis to start building the global network*, according to the report.

*An independent aircraft was installed on the carrier rocket, marking the first time China has used such a technology in launching a spacecraft into medium to high orbit*.

*The aircraft, dubbed a "shuttle bus in space", can send one or more spacecrafts into different orbits in space.*

China launched the first BDS satellite in 2000. The BDS began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to civilian users in China and surrounding areas in the Asia-Pacific in December 2012.

China launches upgraded BeiDou navigation satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Hope the government accelerates Beidou's commercialisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

China launched the first *satellite *of the third generation Beidou indigenous global navigation and positioning network， March 31, 2015
中国首颗新一代北斗卫星发射 开启全球组网时代_军事频道_凤凰网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

[视频]首颗新一代北斗导航卫星成功发射_新闻联播_视频_央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Two types of next-generation manned spacecrafts proposed：






Weights： 14-ton and 20-ton
Reentry speed：second cosmic vel
Crew capacities： 2-6
Autonomous flight time： over 21 days
Dock time： over 2 years
Tasks： 14-ton for NEO、asteroids and Mars，20-ton for lunar landing
Configuration： double cabin
Modes of escape：self-powered, escape tower
Recover：parachutes and airbags，marine and land landing。
。
。
。
。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

CNSA （China National Space Administration) is having a new approach in mind for future manned Lunar and other space missions
Cant wait to see the next mission happen
Good luck!






Ancient Chinese Art of Horticulture -Penzai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*17th Beidou Navigation Satellite Functions in Orbit*
2015-04-23 15:57:19 Xinhua Web Editor: Wang Wei





_The Shanghai Engineering Center for Microsatellites holds a press conference on a new-generation satellite for China's global navigation and positioning network on April 23, 2015. [Photo: cnr.cn]_


A new-generation satellite for China's global navigation and positioning network has entered its designed work orbit, the satellite's developer said on Thursday.

As of Tuesday afternoon, navigation equipment on the satellite was functioning and its navigation signals were being received on Earth, according to a statement by the Shanghai Engineering Center for Microsatellites (SECM).

*Launched on March 30, the satellite is the 17th added to China's Beidou navigation satellite system (BDS), and will expand the system's coverage substantially.*

According to Xiangli Bin, the SECM director and chief commander for the new-generation BDS satellite program, the latest satellite will have a longer life and be more accurate than its predecessors.

The first BDS satellites were launched by China in 2000. In December 2012, the system began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to users in China and parts of the Asia-Pacific region.

*The BDS global network will have 35 satellites, five of which will be in geostationary orbit. The complete network should be installed by 2020, according to the center.*

SECM is a non-profit organization established by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Shanghai Municipal Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pangu

Awesome! Only 18 sats. left to launch within 5 years, should be piece of cake!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Half done!
Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Already 17? Congrats!


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Pakistan is an authorized partner to the Program. Thanks to Chinese government and the wisdom of some Pakistanis in Pakistan's strategic command.

In 2011, a 7 member delegation of Pakistan strategic command visited Chinese Beidou satellite navigation command and inked agreements with them.






As a result of this agreement,Pakistan has full access to Beidou's military grade secure navigation signal,which is more fool proof, resistant to jamming and spoofing and more accurate than the civilian grade signal available to all in the satellite coverage area.

China has a Beidou satellite tracking station in Karachi,run by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beidou2020

What is the new accuracy and life span of the new satellites?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*3D Printer making Chinese space suit parts*
Written by: Gizbot Bureau
Published: Monday, May 4, 2015, 21:11 [IST]

Chinese researchers have used 3D printing technology to make a safer space suit for astronauts while spacewalking.

A research centre under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation used a 3D printer to create the vent pipes and the flanges connecting the pipes used on the extra-vehicular space suit, Xinhua news agency reported citing China Space News.

The vent pipe and the flange as a whole can improve the reliability and safety of the space suit, and suits can be made more efficiently. Researchers will use the technique to make more parts, says the report.

The technology has been approved by the Scientific Research Training Centre for Chinese Astronauts.

China plans to launch its second orbiting space lab, Tiangong-2, in 2016, and aims to have a permanent manned space station in service around 2022.

Chinese astronauts have three kinds of space suits: inside-capsule suit, inside-capsule jacket and extra-vehicular space suit.

The inside-capsule space suit is used in case the pressure changes in the spaceship, usually during launch and landing periods.

The blue and lightweight inside-capsule jacket is used during normal flight and is more convenient for work in the spaceship or space station.

The extra-vehicular space suit is the most complicated, providing life support system for astronauts during spacewalks.

The Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology has successfully developed a multi-laser metal 3D printer, enabling astronauts to print items with just one 3D printer in space.

Wang Lianfeng, senior engineer at the academy, says the 3D printing technology is suitable for making parts with complicated structures and odd shapes, such as the valves of rocket engines.

"It's very difficult to process the complicated parts by traditional methods," says Wang. For example, it takes two groups of workers, working shifts round-the-clock, more than two weeks to make a part of a rocket engine, but a 3D printer can do it in just 16 hours.

Wang says China is on the cutting edge of 3D printing technology.

The multi-laser metal 3D printer in the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology is like a gray-coloured cabinet.

The 3D printer used in space is similar to a regular printer in principle, but it should be smaller and lighter, and must undergo more zero gravity tests, says Wang.

There are still many difficulties to overcome in 3D printing in space. Researchers are still developing materials suitable

3D Printer making Chinese space suit parts- Gizbot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597463953795641344

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597463953795641344


Wow. Yutu is still active?


----------



## Beast

indiatester said:


> Wow. Yutu is still active?


Of cos it still alive, only the solar board is jammed. It can still collect data and transmit signal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Audio

Yo yo, i need your help guys. Doing research for my book and have following questions:

Does China have an agency that is responsible for charting potential dangers to Earth (asteroids)
Where is it? (city) links to it would be very helpful
Need to know the official designation of the chief of this agency. -like director general?
Does it have "jurisdiction" to shoot ABM or that falls under PLA second artillery or PLAAF?

You can go wild with all prediction, projections and future plans in the next 20-30 year timeframe.

----------------------------------

that's it for now, but i'm sure i'll have more questions as time progresses. Don't worry, you will be portrayed as heroic!

@ChineseTiger1986
@cirr


----------



## Keel

*Launch of the world's first high precision, multi-core satellite positioning processor
- "Nebulas II" compatible with all major systems in world*

全球首款全系统多核定位芯片问世 关注3股-新华网

*Positioning Accuracy*: Within milimeters
*Compatibility*: Beidou, GPS, GLONASS, Galileo sytstems

Video news cast:
[新闻直播间]陕西西安：全球首款全系统多核定位芯片问世_新闻频道_央视网(cctv.com)
全球首款多系统多核定位芯片问世_中国报道网络电视|CRTV-让世界了解中国，让中国走向世界！--

全球首款全系统多核高精度导航定位系统级芯片，13日在第六届中国卫星学术年会期间对外发布。专家表示，这意味着*国产芯片不仅具备国际竞争力，还从“跟踪者”跃升为“引领者”。*

这款名为“*NebulasII*”的芯片由中国北斗产业化领军企业北斗星通发布。据研制代表胡刚介绍，芯片率先在高精度领域采用55纳米低功耗工艺和完全自主 知识产权技术，具有全系统、抗干扰、高输出率等特性，可实现高精度全球卫星导航系统(GNSS)测量仪器小型化。

“高精度、迷你型、低功耗芯片是目前业界发展的最高追求。特别是进入移动互联网时代以来，信息网络和物理空间紧密结合，要求能够感知时间和 空间的器件越来越小。”中国工程院院士刘经南说，Nebulas-II 芯片集小面积、抗干扰、多频点等优点，领先于其他国际厂商发布，“实现了业界的梦 想”。

“芯片能够涵盖北斗、GPS等四大导航系统的12个频点，还可对抗数十个单音干扰，支持毫米级测量精度，基于此芯片研制的接收机板卡在体积 上可以缩小一半。”胡刚说，芯片可在测量测绘、定位定向、北斗地基增强系统、精准农业、石油勘探、地震滑坡灾害监测、轨道交通等领域应用。

事实上，这已是北斗星通发布的第三款芯片。该企业曾在2010年发布首颗 Nebulas-I 芯片，2013年推出首款北斗55纳米最小芯片。“也正是因为6年时间积累，国产芯片才能迈出巨大一步。”刘经南对中新社记者说。

专家表示，国产芯片在技术上有所突破，反过来也会降低北斗使用门槛，对推动北斗产业化具有巨大的经济和社会效益。谈及未来发展，“这款产品虽已通过全面测试，还有问题需要解决，比如接收到这么多颗星，这些频点能否真正做到兼容还将是挑战。”刘经南说。(完)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*Russia and China agree to exploit the Chinese BeiDou system with Russia’s Glonass*
14:12 08.05.2015(updated 15:11 08.05.2015) 
837132





Russia, Europe to Create Common Road Safety Space - GLONASS Union Official


MOSCOW (Sputnik) –The heads of Russia's Federal Space Agency and China's Satellite Navigation Office signed on Friday a joint statement on the joint exploitation of the Chinese BeiDou system with Russia's Glonass navigation system.

The document was signed by Igor Komarov and Wang Li in Moscow as Russian President Vladimir Putin and Chinese leader Xi Jinping witnessed the signing.

The joint statement follows the cooperation agreement in the field of satellite navigation that was signed by the two countries in February.

Last year, China's aerospace officials said that the country's global navigation system will be fully operational by 2020.

China plans to almost double the number of its satellites, orbiting the Earth, to bring the total number to 35 within five years as Beijing looks to become the third country, after the United States and Russia, to operate a global navigation system.

Russia's Glonass project was launched in 1993 to rival the US Global Positioning System (GPS).

As of now, the Glonass network comprises 28 satellites, 24 of which are fully operational, to provide real-time positioning and speed data for objects around the globe.

Read more: Russia, China Agree on Joint Exploitation of Glonass Navigation Systems / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

*U.S. report details China’s work on anti-satellite weapons*
Reuters
May 9, 2015

WASHINGTON – China has the most rapidly growing space program in the world and continues to develop lasers, satellite jammers and other weapons aimed at the space-based assets of adversaries, a U.S. report said on Friday.

China has also created a “vast ground infrastructure” to build, launch and control satellites, said the U.S. Defense Department’s annual report to Congress on military and security issues related to China.

The report marked the latest push by U.S. military officials to highlight increasing threats to U.S. satellite systems. Those concerns prompted the Obama administration to propose $5 billion in extra spending over the next five years to increase the security and resilience of U.S. military and spy satellites.

By October 2014, China had launched 16 spacecraft that expanded its satellite communications and surveillance capabilities, including the first satellite that provided very high-resolution imagery, the report said.

The report provided new details about China’s “counterspace” technologies. It said a launch in July 2014 had renewed concerns about China’s development of destructive space technologies despite public statements about the use of space for peaceful purposes.

“The U.S. government is providing more details on Chinese counterspace activities than they have in the past,” said Brian Weeden with the nonprofit Secure World Foundation. “The Pentagon is clearly increasingly alarmed about China’s growing space capabilities and counterspace capabilities.”

The July 2014 launch did not destroy a satellite or create space debris, but the report cited evidence that suggested it was a follow-up to a January 2007 test that destroyed a defunct weather satellite and created hundreds of pieces of space debris.

In May 2013, China also launched an object into space on a ballistic trajectory with a peak altitude of over 30,000 km (18,640 miles), putting it near geosynchronous orbit, where many nations have communications and Earth-sensing satellites, the report said.

The space vehicle re-entered Earth’s orbit after 9.5 hours, which was not consistent with traditional space-launch vehicles, ballistic missiles or rocket launches used for scientific research, but could indicate a counterspace mission.

China has not responded to queries from the U.S. government and other groups about the purpose and nature of the launch.

Chinese military writings continued to emphasize the necessity of “destroying, damaging, and interfering with the enemy’s reconnaissance … and communications satellites” to “blind and deafen the enemy,” the report said.


_U.S. report details China's work on anti-satellite weapons | The Japan Times_


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou navigation system aims for 'centimeters' accuracy*
(People's Daily Online) May 20, 2015

Now that it is in place, the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System provides Chinese users with decimeter-accurate positioning information in most areas and centimeter-accurate positioning information in some specific regions. Ran Chengqi, the spokesman for the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, has announced that three or four satellites will be sent up into space in 2015. Ran also shoulders the responsibilities of director for the China satellite navigation system management office.

This started offering services to China and the neighboring countries in the Asia-Pacific region in December, 2012. As an important part of the national space information infrastructure, the Beidou satellite navigation system forms a complete industrial system that encompasses basic products, satellite terminals and services of positioning, navigation and time. China now possesses the key technological know-how around Beidou satellite location chips and modules which can compete against similar foreign products in terms of performance and price. The Beidou navigation system is widely used in sectors such as transportation, marine fisheries, hydrological monitoring, and phone-based navigation systems. To date, the Beidou navigation system has been accepted by the InternationalMaritime Organization as the third global satellite navigation system and has wonrecognition from the International Civil Aviation Organization and the 3rd GenerationPartnership Project.

At the end of March 2015, China successfully launched its first new-generation Beidou navigation satellite. Since then, the navigation system has been able to expand its services from regional to global users. It is planned that the global navigation system should be complete by 2020.

Ran Qirang said that the Beidou satellite navigation system will tap into opportunities brought by the Belt and Road Initiative, and will engender further cooperation with other satellites. He added that during the process, China will step up cooperation with researchers working with other satellite navigation systems, push the Beidou Global Navigation Satellite System into the global market, and promote this system as a well-known Chinese product across the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China aims to be first to land on 'dark side' of moon*
2015-05-21 08:51chinadaily.com.cn/Agencies
Editor: Si Huan

China is planning to land its Chang'e-4 probe on the moon's "dark side", which has never before been explored, Wu Weiren, the chief engineer for China's Lunar Exploration Program told Chinese Central Television.

"We probably will choose a site on which it is more difficult to land and more technically challenging…Our next move will probably see some spacecraft land on the far side of the moon," Wu said.

The "dark" side of the moon is not actually dark — it receives just as much sunlight as the hemisphere that can be seen from Earth.

The reason that the dark, or far, side of the moon, never faces Earth is a phenomenon known as "tidal locking." Over the course of millions of years the Earth's gravity slowed the moon's rotation, matching it to the speed of its orbit.

The Soviet probe Luna 3 was first to photograph the dark side in 1959 and astronauts on the Apollo 8 mission were the first humans to see it. Since then, it's been photographed by various probes, most recently the Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter.

China's lunar exploration program, named after the mythological moon goddess Chang'e, is divided into three stages: orbiting, landing and return.

China launched its first lunar probe, Chang'e-1, on Oct 24, 2007, from the southwestern Sichuan province. The probe ended its 16-month mission on March 1, 2009, when it crashed into the moon's surface. The second probe, Chang'e-2, was launched the following year.

Chang'e 3, launched in 2013, marked the completion of the second stage of the country's lunar program. It landed on the moon and was the first spacecraft to do so safely since the Soviet probe Luna 23 in 1976.

Chang'e-4, set to launch in 2020, will orbit the moon before sending a rover to the surface — possibly on the so far unexplored far side for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

bobsm said:


> *China aims to be first to land on 'dark side' of moon*
> 2015-05-21 08:51chinadaily.com.cn/Agencies
> Editor: Si Huan
> 
> China is planning to land its Chang'e-4 probe on the moon's "dark side", which has never before been explored, Wu Weiren, the chief engineer for China's Lunar Exploration Program told Chinese Central Television.
> 
> "We probably will choose a site on which it is more difficult to land and more technically challenging…Our next move will probably see some spacecraft land on the far side of the moon," Wu said.
> 
> The "dark" side of the moon is not actually dark — it receives just as much sunlight as the hemisphere that can be seen from Earth.
> 
> The reason that the dark, or far, side of the moon, never faces Earth is a phenomenon known as "tidal locking." Over the course of millions of years the Earth's gravity slowed the moon's rotation, matching it to the speed of its orbit.
> 
> The Soviet probe Luna 3 was first to photograph the dark side in 1959 and astronauts on the Apollo 8 mission were the first humans to see it. Since then, it's been photographed by various probes, most recently the Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter.
> 
> China's lunar exploration program, named after the mythological moon goddess Chang'e, is divided into three stages: orbiting, landing and return.
> 
> China launched its first lunar probe, Chang'e-1, on Oct 24, 2007, from the southwestern Sichuan province. The probe ended its 16-month mission on March 1, 2009, when it crashed into the moon's surface. The second probe, Chang'e-2, was launched the following year.
> 
> Chang'e 3, launched in 2013, marked the completion of the second stage of the country's lunar program. It landed on the moon and was the first spacecraft to do so safely since the Soviet probe Luna 23 in 1976.
> 
> Chang'e-4, set to launch in 2020, will orbit the moon before sending a rover to the surface — possibly on the so far unexplored far side for the first time.


2020? Are they sure of the deadline?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

Beast said:


> 2020? Are they sure of the deadline?



Yeah, just search other reports, with most point to "before 2020". It could be just a mistake.


----------



## Beast

bobsm said:


> Yeah, just search other reports, with most point to "before 2020". It could be just a mistake.


Chang er 4 is planned to be launched in 2017. It cannot be later anymore. All due to the stupid progress of CZ-5 which is snail crawl. Government shall pump unlimited money and resources to speed up CZ-5. Almost all planned space project revolved around CZ-5 heavy rocket. CZ-5 delayed all other Chinese space projects will delayed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Two questions. What is the largest communication satellite China made till now in terms of transponders? And how many Ka band and high bandwidth mutimedia satellites china launched? 

Thanks.


----------



## qwerrty

Kinetic said:


> Two questions. What is the largest communication satellite China made till now in terms of transponders?
> Thanks.



Chinasat 11
launched on 1 May 2013
Model (bus): DFH-4 Bus
19 Ku-band and 26 C-band transponders
SatBeams - Satellite Details - Chinasat 11

APStar-9
will be launched in October 2015
32 C-band transponders, 14 Ku-band transponders
Model (bus): DFH-4 Bus
APStar 9




Kinetic said:


> how many Ka band and high bandwidth mutimedia satellites china launched?
> Thanks.



find out yourself
List of Long March launches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


communication satellites/platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

China ranked fourth among world space powers: report_News_Icrosschina



China’s space capabilities are ranked the fourth in the world, and the gap between the leading powers is narrowing, according to a report issued recently by a Chinese research organization.

China is at a crucial period developing from a major power to a great power in space, says an evaluation by the Beijing Institute of Space Science and Technology Information, affiliated to the China Academy of Space Technology.




A Long March 3A rocket carrying meteorological satellite Fengyun-II 08 blasts off from the launching pad at Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 31, 2014. By Liu Chan Xinhua/China Features



Last year saw a record 92 launches around the world, with 262 spacecraft put into orbit. The institute for the first time evaluated the space capabilities of 20 countries and regions across six aspects: strategy, product systems, infrastructure, industrial scale, innovation and international influence.

It rated the United States, Europe, Russia, China, Japan and India as the leading powers in space.






The United States’ status as the only super power in space is unshakable, but the gap between the United States and its followers is narrowing, says the report.

Europe and Russia are ranked as the next two great powers. With its technological advantages and alliances with the United States, Europe has made a giant leap in its space capability. Russia has curbed its decline, showing signs of recovery thanks to its medium and long-term plans and reform of its space industry, the report says.




An artist impression of Rosetta lander Philae on the surface of comet 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko. AFP 



China, Japan and India are major powers in space. Pursuing an independent development path, China has made remarkable accomplishments in space technology, showing strong momentum and potential. Driven by technological innovation, active international cooperation and an alliance with the United States, Japan has made rapid developments.

India became the first Asian country to successfully send a probe to Mars in 2014, marking a breakthrough in its space capability, says the report.




Scientists and officials of Indian Space Research Organisation pose for photos as they celebrate the success of Mars Orbiter Mission (MoM) on Sept. 24, 2014. Xinhua/China Features



The report also mentions emerging countries in space represented by Canada and the Republic of Korea, which closely follow China, Japan and India.

Space has become a “high frontier” as nations jostle for political, economic, military and science and technological advantages. Driven by the needs of national security and economic interests, more countries are vying to flex their muscles in space, says the report.

I must say I like Chinese humility. They have created a report that quite accurately, and to some extent modestly, judges Chinese space capabilities. 

Yet, I agree, China is number 4 overall in space research.


----------



## Kinetic

qwerrty said:


> Chinasat 11
> launched on 1 May 2013
> Model (bus): DFH-4 Bus
> 19 Ku-band and 26 C-band transponders
> SatBeams - Satellite Details - Chinasat 11
> 
> APStar-9
> will be launched in October 2015
> 32 C-band transponders, 14 Ku-band transponders
> Model (bus): DFH-4 Bus
> APStar 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find out yourself
> List of Long March launches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> communication satellites/platforms




Thanks a lot for the info. So china launched satellite with 45 transponders and do not have any Ka band satellite.


----------



## bobsm

*China Exclusive: China plans to launch dark matter probe *

English.news.cn 2015-05-30 14:55:21 

SHANGHAI, May 30 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are planning to launch a dark matter probe satellite by the end of this year, researchers with the project announced on Friday.

The dark matter particle explorer (DAMPE) satellite will observe the direction, energy and electric charge of high-energy particles in space in search of dark matter, said Chang Jin, chief scientist of the project, at a press briefing held by the Shanghai Engineering Center for Microsatellites (SECM).

All key components of the satellite have been tested and are functioning well, and it is expected to launch from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center by the end of this year, the SECM said.

The satellite is designed to function for three years.

The probe, the first satellite in a program consisting of five research satellites, will also be used to study the origin of cosmic rays and observe high-energy gamma rays.

*At the press briefing, Chang said DAMPE will have the widest observation spectrum and highest energy resolution of any dark matter probe in the world.*

Dark matter is one of the most important mysteries of physics. Scientists believe in its existence based on the law of universal gravitation, but have never directly detected it.

Accounting for over a quarter of the universe's mass-energy balance, it can only be observed indirectly through its interaction with visible matter.

Many scientists, such as Nobel prize winner in physics Yang Zhenning, believe that development of dark matter theory may help people understand phenomena that can't be explained with current knowledge, triggering "revolutionary progress" in physics.

The space study program also plans to launch three more satellites within the next two years, including one retrievable scientific research satellite, one for quantum science experiments, as well as a hard X-ray telescope for black hole and neutron star studies.

SECM is a non-profit organization established by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Shanghai Municipal Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou system to aid Belt and Road*

2015-06-02




*A model of an unmanned vessel equipped with the Beidou navigation system* is displayed at the 9th China-Asean Expo in Nanning in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region in September. (Photo: Zhang Ailin/Xinhua)


*Chinese satellite platform provides functionality that will meet needs around globe, top designer says*

The Beidou Navigation Satellite System will help China carry out the Belt and Road Initiative, according to senior project officials.

Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the Beidou system, told China Daily that the Belt and Road Initiative have created a perfect platform and opportunity for the Beidou system to promote itself globally.

"The central government has included the system in the initiative's strategic plan, with top leaders repeatedly asking us to speed up the internationalization of Beidou to serve the development of China and other nations," Yang said.

The Belt and Road Initiative, a development strategy proposed by China in 2013, refers to the Silk Road Economic Belt, which will link China with Europe through Central and Western Asia, and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, stretching from southern China to Southeast Asia, and even to Africa.

"To date, the Beidou system has covered most parts of the Asia-Pacific region as well as countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Road," Yang said.

"It will offer Beidou-based navigation or positioning services to these nations in terms of cross-border transportation, fishing management, customs clearance and modern agriculture."

Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, which oversees the Beidou project, said China is cooperating on satellite navigation with a host of countries, including Australia, Indonesia, Pakistan and Singapore.

"We are helping some countries in Southeast and South Asia plan for their ground applications of the Beidou system. We are also helping them build infrastructure so they can better use the system," he said.

China launched the first Beidou satellite in 2000. The system began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short-message services to civilian users in China and surrounding countries in the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012. The system now has 16 satellites.

Beidou is the fourth navigation satellite system in the world after the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

The latest satellite in Beidou's space network was put into orbit on March 30, marking the first step in expanding the network from a regional service to global coverage. The new-generation Beidou satellite has begun to test the new navigation signaling mechanism and intersatellite links.

China will launch up to four satellites for the Beidou network before the end of this year. The new-generation satellite has a longer life - at least 10 years compared to eight years for the old model. It also has higher accuracy - 2.5 meters rather than 10 meters.

According to the government's plan, the Beidou system will have 35 satellites by 2020, five of which will be in geostationary orbit.

*Huge market*

In 2013, the State Council published a long-term development plan for the satellite navigation industry, promising to boost Beidou's application in the civil sector. Under the plan, it is estimated that the market value of the Beidou-based service will reach 400 billion yuan ($64.4 billion) by 2020.

However, the system's current share of the domestic satellite navigation and positioning market is less than 10 percent, according to official statistics. The China Satellite Navigation Office hopes that Beidou will have at least a 30 percent market share in 2020.

Having realized the huge potential of Beidou-based service and devices, Chinese enterprises are pouring in investment to tap the market.

Huawei, one of the global telecom giants, has launched several mobile phones that have Beidou-based apps. Chinese carmakers also mount Beidou devices on about 200 types of cars.

Li Kang, sales director at Wuhan Exsun Beidou Space Technology Co in Hubei province, said the company has benefitted from the government support for the Beidou-based service.

"Transportation authorities have ordered that all heavy-duty trucks and long-distance buses must have a positioning device compatible with the Beidou system.

"Meanwhile, following government instructions and financial assistance, nearly all fishing boats in China have installed Beidou equipment," he said. "We are witnessing the formation of a vast Beidou service market, which in turn will provide many business opportunities for us." Beidou allows users to send short text messages to another Beidou device, he added, unlike the US GPS.

Wang Yiwei, manager of development planning at CETC Satellite Navigation Operation and Service Co in Hebei province, said Beidou's text messaging function is very popular among fishermen and disaster rescue workers in China.

"Many places where they work have no telecommunication signals, so the Beidou device is the only way they can reach the outside," he said. "Compared with the expensive satellite phone service, Beidou's text messaging is free of charge and allows the user to send up to 60 Chinese characters."

*Wide application*

Wang Chang, general manager at Shanghai ComNav Technology Co, a Beidou device manufacturer, said his company invented Beidou-based positioning equipment that can be installed on planters and crop harvesters.

"Farming vehicles equipped with the device will be able to automatically operate without human control, which means high efficiency. That is very useful on large farms," he said.

Li Jian, general manager at Shanghai West Hongqiao Navigation Industry Development Co, suggested that the government should introduce more favorable policies for Beidou-based equipment and services to encourage more industries and people to use them and help enterprises reduce their production costs.

"The high cost of a Beidou device is a major obstacle. The prices of some Beidou equipment are several times higher than those for GPS," he said.

Ran said that to promote Beidou overseas, China has been making every effort to turn the Beidou network into a universal platform.

"The International Maritime Organization included our Beidou system in the Worldwide Radionavigation System in November, after GPS and GLONASS," he said.

"We are now pushing ahead with the airworthiness certification for Beidou's airborne equipment, hoping it can be accepted by the International Civil Aviation Organization within five years," he said.

A Transport Ministry official, who did not want to be named, said inclusion of Beidou in the Worldwide Radionavigation System was an important step in the system's adoption by the global maritime sector, as the IMO stipulates that its members' ships must carry a satellite navigation receiver.

"With the IMO's support, it will be much easier for the Beidou system to be adopted by foreign shipping companies," she added.

Li Yue, director of the 20th Institute of the China Electronics Technology Group Corp, said the institute, which specializes in navigation technology, has invested heavily in development of an indigenous ground-based augmentation system that is essential for airport navigation operations.

"Our system is being tested at several domestic airports, and the initial results are satisfying," he said. "We plan to put it to the market by the end of this year. We are also working on the Beidou-based airborne equipment, hoping it can be used on China's domestically developed airliners."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BeiDou — another global navigation system on the rise*
June 05, 2015





file photo (Photo/cankaoxiaoxi.com)

*All you need is a BeiDou terminal device the size of a name card, and you have access to immediate localization and SOS services; put a BeiDou chip on a truck carrying dangerous items like explosives, and its accurate location can be tracked with real-time monitoring.* At the recent China Satellite Navigation Conference (CSNC 2015) in Xi'an,BeiDou terminal products were an eye-opener.

With the upgrading of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, BeiDou is now developing rapidly.

Based on the goals of the Mid-term and Long-term Development Plan of National Navigation Satellite Industry, China's navigation satellite industry will be worth over 400 billion yuan by 2020.

*The sales volume of domestic satellite navigation products in 2012 was 4 billion yuan, and rose to 10 billion yuan in 2013 with a growth rate of 150 percent. In terms of terminals, the shipment volume rose from 2.3 billion sets in 2012 to 10.7 billion in 2013. The shipment volume of domestic BeiDou chips was 10 billion.*

At the same time, BeiDou has also been developing its market abroad. Just before the conference, China and Russia agreed on the harmonization of equipment standards for the Russian GLONASS satellite navigation system and China's BeiDou system. This is the first time that BeiDou has established cooperation with another "member" of the navigation system community under a government guarantee.

In November 2014, BeiDou became the third global satellite navigation system recognized by the International Maritime Organization, and 20 technical standards of BeiDou have passed the examination of International Mobile Communications Standardization Organization.

China Satellite Navigation Association will cooperate with China City Gas Association to promote the application of satellite navigation systems in the gas industry. By the end of September this year, Beijing, Tianjin, and Hebei are expected to have a fully operational BeiDou system in their gas pipe network.

According to the goals in Mid-term and Long-term Development Plan of National Navigation Satellite Industry, in the next 7 years, China's satellite navigation industry will have a 22 percent compound growth rate, and BeiDou and its products - forecast to achieve a 67 percent compound growth rate – will be making a significant contribution.

@Beidou2020 , @Keel et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*CSNC 2015 Raises BeiDou, GNSS Profile in China*

_Inside GNSS,_ May/June 2015

More than 3,000 delegates converged on China’s ancient capital of Xi’an last week to infuse the sixth China Satellite Navigation Conference (CSNC) with an energy reflecting the nation’s robust GNSS program.

Organized by the Academic Exchange Center of the China Satellite Navigation Office (CSNO) under the slogan “Opening-up Connectivity Win-win” and vigorously supported by a dozen governmental and industry organizations, the event showcased the progress of predominately Chinese researchers, industry, and public officials in advancing the nation’s BeiDou Satellite System (BDS) and GNSS in general.

Located in north central Sha’anxi province, Xi’an (Western Peace, then known as Chang’an or Perpetual Peace) served as the imperial capital of Qin Shi Huang, who unified ancient China in 220 B.C., and nine succeeding dynasties. The city is also the site of the China Academy of Science National Time Service Center (NTSC), which monitors the offset between BeiDou system time and that of other GNSS systems, as well providing traceability of BeiDou system time to Coordinated Universal Time (UTC). (Xi’an is also the hometown of China’s current President Xi Jinping, who visited the city with India’s Prime Minister Narendra Modi during the week of the conference.)

Technical sessions offered a panoply of GNSS research and test results, some of which revealed that GNSS applications in China still lag behind those in the United States and Europe, but it's a gap that won’t take years to close. Indeed, some presentations reflected ambitious accomplishments, such as the use of GPS and GLONASS to track the Chang'e 5-T1 flight launched last October that conducted atmospheric re-entry tests on the design service and return modules for China’s unmanned lunar exploration program.

Another intriguing paper explored applications of GNSS in construction and measurement of high-rise buildings, including monitoring (with GPS and accelerometers) of the modernistic China Central Television Headquarters in Beijing (known locally as the “hot pants” building) that examined issues regarding its structural integrity. Sihao Zhao, from Tsinghua University, presented results of simulations of using BeiDou and other GNSS signals for attitude determination of China’s manned space station now in the planning phase.

A large exhibition accompanying the conference featured more than 120 exhibitors, including large aerospace companies, national and regional governmental agencies and institutes that support the BeiDou program, as well as many established and emerging GNSS manufacturers. Comments from exhibitors as well as conference sessions on regulatory policies, standards, trade laws, and patents and intellectual property reflected the interest of both the national administration and many manufacturers to begin marketing their products outside China.

Although organized as an international event (and featuring simultaneous English translation in almost all sessions), CSNC 2015 still drew a primarily Chinese audience, including many young engineers. Required use of Chinese bank–issued credit cards for online registration and an English-language website lacking in some details probably constrained overseas attendance. But foreigners who reached the conference venue were well rewarded for their efforts.

Presentations and conversations at the conference also reflected progress in bilateral talks between China and the United States, and China and the European Union, despite continuing trade and political issues that concern their respective governments at a higher level. Another round of talks between BeiDou and U.S. officials will take place in Washington, D.C., in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

"China's navigation satellite industry will be worth over 400 billion yuan by 2020."

It has comprehensive application field, especially in transpotation and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China is all set to launch 13 Beidou navigation satellites in 2015，with the 1st 3 scheduled for launch within weeks。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Place Of Space said:


> "China's navigation satellite industry will be worth over 400 billion yuan by 2020."
> 
> It has comprehensive application field, especially in transpotation and security.



And logistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Time to ban GPS from the Chinese market so Beidou can replace it.

Time to kick out every American brand/technology that China has its own domestic alternative in.

All these liberal yahoos in China are the reason China still tolerates American thuggery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> Time to ban GPS from the Chinese market so Beidou can replace it.
> 
> Time to kick out every American brand/technology that China has its own domestic alternative in.
> 
> All these liberal yahoos in China are the reason China still tolerates American thuggery.



This is an ongoing trend and natural result of the rise of homegrown brands. Besides, global positioning is a matter of national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

Well, i think it will be more successful than its Russian counterpart, who could do mostly nothing against GPS omnipresence.


----------



## TaiShang

*Russia, China to install GLONASS/Beidou on trucks*
June 6, 2015 RIA Novosti







Glonass. Source: Press photo

*Russia and China will start equipping trucks transporting goods across the Sino-Russian border with the GLONASS/Beidou navigation systems, GLONASS's Director of International Non-Commercial Partnership Projects Alexander Bondarenko said.*

According to Bondarenko, transportation companies will be offered a series of services, primarily in the fields of security, navigation and information.

“Users will have identical services both in China and in Russia,” Bondarenko said “A truck driver will be able to call technical support, receive assistance on the road, find the closest gas station and obtain other services included in the satellite navigation.” He added that truck drivers would not have different devices, and instead would be using the same apparatus.

*GLONASS is Russia’s state-owned navigation services provider. Currently, it collaborates with many Chinese partners.*

The Russian Federal Space Agency and the Chinese Chancellery for Satellite Navigation have a working group for issues dealing with the joint application of satellite navigation technologies.


- Russia, China to install GLONASS/Beidou on trucks | Russia Beyond The Headlines)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Russia, China plan to develop joint transport navigation platform — RT News*
_Published time: June 05, 2015 14:29 
RIA Novosti/Valeriy Melnikov_

*Russia and China plan to develop a joint transport navigation platform that bundles the advantages of Russia’s GLONASS and China’s BeiDou navigation satellite systems. The platform will be developed for commercial trucks this year.*

_“We’re planning to realize a project to provide navigation services to commercial transport operators moving from China to Russia and vice-versa,”_ the head of GLONASS’ international projects, Aleksandr Bondarenko, said Friday.

Navigation and communication equipment connected to the platform will be identical and the only difference is going to be the language of the interface of the platform.

A preliminary deal to create the platform has been reached between GLONASS and China North Industries Corporation (Norinco), maintaining technical implementation of China’s national navigation system BeiDou.

Norinco has expressed interest in equipping its commercial truck delivering goods to Russia with the proposed GLONASS/BeiDou navigation receivers.

The navigation, information and security services provided in Russia and China are going to be the same, Bondarenko said. A driver will be able to request technical support, to get help on the road, find the nearest petrol station and get satellite navigation services.

_“All these functions will be bundled in a single device,”_ Bondarenko said.

The forward schedule of the project will be announced in July, Bondarenko said, stressing that the GLONASS federal navigation operator is set to start providing these services by the end of 2015.

*China is planning to launch 13 new BeiDou navigation satellites to establish an orbit group capable of providing navigation services worldwide. Three new satellites will be launched into space within the coming weeks. *

At the moment BeiDou has about 20 satellites that ensure positioning to an accuracy of 10 meters, which is set to get even better with the introduction of next generation satellites.

In the meantime, Russia’s largest truck producer KAMAZ is finalizing the first stage of driverless vehicle trials guided by the GLONASS navigation system.

KAMAZ is developing the unmanned truck in cooperation with Cognitive Technologies. Initial trials have taken place on the territory of the KAMAZ factory in Naberezhnye Chelny, in the Volga River Region, on a closed territory where the vehicle has proved its ability to drive and maneuver at a minimum speed that never exceeded 10 km/h.

Now the truck has been delivered to a larger test ground belonging to Russia’s Emergency Ministry near Moscow.

Olga Uskova, the president of Cognitive Technologies, said that now the unmanned vehicle is going to be testing its _“artificial intelligence”_ in real time.

The truck will be controlling the road surface marking and waysides, and it will recognize road signs and differentiate them from advertising hoardings, perform U-turns, beware of obstacles on the road and stop when necessary, maintain movement in a convoy and perform other tasks.

_“The system will know for sure if there’s a person or not in front of it,”_ Uskova said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Electric thruster propels China's interstellar ambitions*

English.news.cn 2015-06-08 18:50:53

BEIJING, June 8 (Xinhua) -- An electric thruster, creating a thrust as gentle as a breath blowing out a candle, could send a spacecraft to Mars, so long as it keeps "blowing" and accelerating the craft over time.

*Electric propulsion is regarded as one of the top cutting-edge space technologies as it could make humans go into deep space at a lower cost than other forms of propulsion.*

The few countries mastering the technology have kept it confidential. Relying on its own efforts, China has developed the state-of-the-art technology, following the United States, Russia, Europe and Japan, and hopes to enter the international electric propulsion communication satellite market.

*China plans to send its first full electric propulsion satellite into orbit around 2020*, providing broadband communication data transmission to China and neighboring regions, according to Wang Min, deputy chief designer of the communication satellite, at the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

*China also plans to launch a hybrid propulsion communication satellite at the end of 2016. The electric propulsion system would be used in China's space station in the future*, Wang says.

Electric propulsion systems are mainly of the ion thruster or Hall thruster types. They are essentially similar, using electricity to ionize the propellant, usually xenon, and accelerating the ions to produce thrust.

The biggest advantage of electric propulsion is that it uses a tenth of the amount of propellant required by traditional chemical propulsion systems. A typical 5-tonne chemical propulsion communication satellite contains three tonnes of fuel. With an electric propulsion system, it would only need 300 kg of propellant, Wang says.

"The benefit is obvious. The weight of the satellite can be greatly decreased, so a rocket can send two satellites into orbit at the same time; or we can launch a cheap, small rocket to carry the satellite, which will greatly save on launch costs. We can also put more equipment on the satellite to improve its functions," Wang says.

*With electric propulsion, a satellite's life would no longer be restricted by the amount of fuel it carried. The designed lifespan of a communication satellite would extend from the current 15 years to 20 years*, says Wang.

However, the main drawback of electric propulsion is that its thrust is still low, so it cannot be used on carrier rockets and spacecraft that need to quickly enter orbit.

The application of electric propulsion could greatly improve the communication satellite's competitiveness in the commercial market, because communication satellites always need thrust to keep their positions on orbit.

In addition, the advantage of saving propellant could help interstellar probes travel farther in space.

So far, five deep space probes, propelled by electric thrusters, have explored the moon, asteroids and a comet. Japan's "Hayabusa" was the first to bring samples from an asteroid back to earth and U.S. spacecraft "Dawn" was the first to probe two asteroids in one mission.

"Electric propulsion technology will play an important role especially in manned deep space exploration," says Wang.

It's estimated that a manned Mars spacecraft, including landing and return systems, could weigh about 1,500 tonnes if using chemical propulsion. Since the most powerful carrier rocket at present can only carry around 100 tonnes of load to near-earth orbit, the spacecraft would need to be assembled in orbit at great cost.

With electric propulsion, the weight of the spacecraft could be reduced to 300 tonnes, experts say.

China launched the Shijian-9 satellite in 2012 to test the functions of two experimental electric thrusters.

*Currently, China's electric thrusters generate up to 5 kilowatts. CAST plans to develop a 50-kilowatt electric thruster by 2020. An array of 40 electric thrusters of 50 kilowatts could send a 300-tonne spacecraft to Mars in 200 days*, experts say.

Editor: An

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Bussard Ramjet said:


> China ranked fourth among world space powers: report_News_Icrosschina
> 
> 
> 
> China’s space capabilities are ranked the fourth in the world, and the gap between the leading powers is narrowing, according to a report issued recently by a Chinese research organization.
> 
> China is at a crucial period developing from a major power to a great power in space, says an evaluation by the Beijing Institute of Space Science and Technology Information, affiliated to the China Academy of Space Technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Long March 3A rocket carrying meteorological satellite Fengyun-II 08 blasts off from the launching pad at Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 31, 2014. By Liu Chan Xinhua/China Features
> 
> 
> 
> Last year saw a record 92 launches around the world, with 262 spacecraft put into orbit. The institute for the first time evaluated the space capabilities of 20 countries and regions across six aspects: strategy, product systems, infrastructure, industrial scale, innovation and international influence.
> 
> It rated the United States, Europe, Russia, China, Japan and India as the leading powers in space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States’ status as the only super power in space is unshakable, but the gap between the United States and its followers is narrowing, says the report.
> 
> Europe and Russia are ranked as the next two great powers. With its technological advantages and alliances with the United States, Europe has made a giant leap in its space capability. Russia has curbed its decline, showing signs of recovery thanks to its medium and long-term plans and reform of its space industry, the report says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist impression of Rosetta lander Philae on the surface of comet 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko. AFP
> 
> 
> 
> China, Japan and India are major powers in space. Pursuing an independent development path, China has made remarkable accomplishments in space technology, showing strong momentum and potential. Driven by technological innovation, active international cooperation and an alliance with the United States, Japan has made rapid developments.
> 
> India became the first Asian country to successfully send a probe to Mars in 2014, marking a breakthrough in its space capability, says the report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists and officials of Indian Space Research Organisation pose for photos as they celebrate the success of Mars Orbiter Mission (MoM) on Sept. 24, 2014. Xinhua/China Features
> 
> 
> 
> The report also mentions emerging countries in space represented by Canada and the Republic of Korea, which closely follow China, Japan and India.
> 
> Space has become a “high frontier” as nations jostle for political, economic, military and science and technological advantages. Driven by the needs of national security and economic interests, more countries are vying to flex their muscles in space, says the report.
> 
> I must say I like Chinese humility. They have created a report that quite accurately, and to some extent modestly, judges Chinese space capabilities.
> 
> Yet, I agree, China is number 4 overall in space research.



So India is ranked 6th among Space Powers..........



JSCh said:


> *Russia, China plan to develop joint transport navigation platform — RT News*
> _Published time: June 05, 2015 14:29
> RIA Novosti/Valeriy Melnikov_
> 
> *Russia and China plan to develop a joint transport navigation platform that bundles the advantages of Russia’s GLONASS and China’s BeiDou navigation satellite systems. The platform will be developed for commercial trucks this year.*
> 
> _“We’re planning to realize a project to provide navigation services to commercial transport operators moving from China to Russia and vice-versa,”_ the head of GLONASS’ international projects, Aleksandr Bondarenko, said Friday.
> 
> Navigation and communication equipment connected to the platform will be identical and the only difference is going to be the language of the interface of the platform.
> 
> A preliminary deal to create the platform has been reached between GLONASS and China North Industries Corporation (Norinco), maintaining technical implementation of China’s national navigation system BeiDou.
> 
> Norinco has expressed interest in equipping its commercial truck delivering goods to Russia with the proposed GLONASS/BeiDou navigation receivers.
> 
> The navigation, information and security services provided in Russia and China are going to be the same, Bondarenko said. A driver will be able to request technical support, to get help on the road, find the nearest petrol station and get satellite navigation services.
> 
> _“All these functions will be bundled in a single device,”_ Bondarenko said.
> 
> The forward schedule of the project will be announced in July, Bondarenko said, stressing that the GLONASS federal navigation operator is set to start providing these services by the end of 2015.
> 
> *China is planning to launch 13 new BeiDou navigation satellites to establish an orbit group capable of providing navigation services worldwide. Three new satellites will be launched into space within the coming weeks. *
> 
> At the moment BeiDou has about 20 satellites that ensure positioning to an accuracy of 10 meters, which is set to get even better with the introduction of next generation satellites.
> 
> In the meantime, Russia’s largest truck producer KAMAZ is finalizing the first stage of driverless vehicle trials guided by the GLONASS navigation system.
> 
> KAMAZ is developing the unmanned truck in cooperation with Cognitive Technologies. Initial trials have taken place on the territory of the KAMAZ factory in Naberezhnye Chelny, in the Volga River Region, on a closed territory where the vehicle has proved its ability to drive and maneuver at a minimum speed that never exceeded 10 km/h.
> 
> Now the truck has been delivered to a larger test ground belonging to Russia’s Emergency Ministry near Moscow.
> 
> Olga Uskova, the president of Cognitive Technologies, said that now the unmanned vehicle is going to be testing its _“artificial intelligence”_ in real time.
> 
> The truck will be controlling the road surface marking and waysides, and it will recognize road signs and differentiate them from advertising hoardings, perform U-turns, beware of obstacles on the road and stop when necessary, maintain movement in a convoy and perform other tasks.
> 
> _“The system will know for sure if there’s a person or not in front of it,”_ Uskova said.



Any chinese (official) source?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> * Electric thruster propels China's interstellar ambitions*
> 
> English.news.cn 2015-06-08 18:50:53
> 
> BEIJING, June 8 (Xinhua) -- An electric thruster, creating a thrust as gentle as a breath blowing out a candle, could send a spacecraft to Mars, so long as it keeps "blowing" and accelerating the craft over time.
> 
> *Electric propulsion is regarded as one of the top cutting-edge space technologies as it could make humans go into deep space at a lower cost than other forms of propulsion.*
> 
> The few countries mastering the technology have kept it confidential. Relying on its own efforts, China has developed the state-of-the-art technology, following the United States, Russia, Europe and Japan, and hopes to enter the international electric propulsion communication satellite market.
> 
> *China plans to send its first full electric propulsion satellite into orbit around 2020*, providing broadband communication data transmission to China and neighboring regions, according to Wang Min, deputy chief designer of the communication satellite, at the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).
> 
> *China also plans to launch a hybrid propulsion communication satellite at the end of 2016. The electric propulsion system would be used in China's space station in the future*, Wang says.
> 
> Electric propulsion systems are mainly of the ion thruster or Hall thruster types. They are essentially similar, using electricity to ionize the propellant, usually xenon, and accelerating the ions to produce thrust.
> 
> The biggest advantage of electric propulsion is that it uses a tenth of the amount of propellant required by traditional chemical propulsion systems. A typical 5-tonne chemical propulsion communication satellite contains three tonnes of fuel. With an electric propulsion system, it would only need 300 kg of propellant, Wang says.
> 
> "The benefit is obvious. The weight of the satellite can be greatly decreased, so a rocket can send two satellites into orbit at the same time; or we can launch a cheap, small rocket to carry the satellite, which will greatly save on launch costs. We can also put more equipment on the satellite to improve its functions," Wang says.
> 
> *With electric propulsion, a satellite's life would no longer be restricted by the amount of fuel it carried. The designed lifespan of a communication satellite would extend from the current 15 years to 20 years*, says Wang.
> 
> However, the main drawback of electric propulsion is that its thrust is still low, so it cannot be used on carrier rockets and spacecraft that need to quickly enter orbit.
> 
> The application of electric propulsion could greatly improve the communication satellite's competitiveness in the commercial market, because communication satellites always need thrust to keep their positions on orbit.
> 
> In addition, the advantage of saving propellant could help interstellar probes travel farther in space.
> 
> So far, five deep space probes, propelled by electric thrusters, have explored the moon, asteroids and a comet. Japan's "Hayabusa" was the first to bring samples from an asteroid back to earth and U.S. spacecraft "Dawn" was the first to probe two asteroids in one mission.
> 
> "Electric propulsion technology will play an important role especially in manned deep space exploration," says Wang.
> 
> It's estimated that a manned Mars spacecraft, including landing and return systems, could weigh about 1,500 tonnes if using chemical propulsion. Since the most powerful carrier rocket at present can only carry around 100 tonnes of load to near-earth orbit, the spacecraft would need to be assembled in orbit at great cost.
> 
> With electric propulsion, the weight of the spacecraft could be reduced to 300 tonnes, experts say.
> 
> China launched the Shijian-9 satellite in 2012 to test the functions of two experimental electric thrusters.
> 
> *Currently, China's electric thrusters generate up to 5 kilowatts. CAST plans to develop a 50-kilowatt electric thruster by 2020. An array of 40 electric thrusters of 50 kilowatts could send a 300-tonne spacecraft to Mars in 200 days*, experts say.
> 
> Editor: An




Just one thing my friend, US and USSR started playing with Electric Propulsion back in 1960s. 

So, how much do you reckon China is behind Russia and US, in core space tech?


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just one thing my friend, US and USSR started playing with Electric Propulsion back in 1960s.
> 
> So, how much do you reckon China is behind Russia and US, in core space tech?



china playing with electric propulsion back since the 70s

33st international electric propulsion conference
http://www.iepc2013.org/get?id=048
http://www.iepc2013.org/get?id=047





Shi Jian-9a/b with ion and hall thrusters launched in 2012
Shi Jian-9 - eoPortal Directory - Satellite Missions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Long March 6 • Multi-payload

Launch time: TBD

Launch site: Taiyuan, China

A Chinese Long March 6 rocket will launch with a cluster of small Chinese amateur and university research satellites. The flight will mark the first launch of the Long March 6, a new rocket fueled by kerosene and liquid oxygen to replace China’s previous generation of launch vehicles. [May 28]

Launch Schedule | Spaceflight Now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just one thing my friend, US and USSR started playing with Electric Propulsion back in 1960s.
> 
> So, how much do you reckon China is behind Russia and US, in core space tech?





JSCh said:


> Relying on its own efforts, China has developed the state-of-the-art technology, following the United States, Russia, Europe and Japan, and hopes to enter the international electric propulsion communication satellite market.



As far as electric propulsion are concern, China stage is as the article indicated, has successfully research and developed, and also successfully tested on ground and in space aboard the SJ-9 satellite since 2012.



JSCh said:


> China also plans to launch a hybrid propulsion communication satellite at the end of 2016.


The technology would be deployed on the SJ-13 communication satellite in 2016. It is expected that majority of all future version of satellite bus would utilize the technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China opens agency to clean up space junk circling earth | Asia Times*
Author: AT Editor June 11, 2015

(From Caixin Online)

China has established a national agency to boost efforts aimed at tackling the growing threat that space junk poses to its space programs.

The new organization was formed by China’s space agency, known as the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense, and the Chinese Academy of Sciences, a government research body. It is to research space debris, including non-functional spacecraft, abandoned parts of launch vehicles and other debris.

*Xu Dazhe, director of the space agency, said the body will study, track and maneuver debris to protect the country’s space endeavors. *It is also intended to make better use of the CAS’ observatories, which can be used to monitor space trash. Read more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China using indigenous Beidou system to detect gas leaks *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-6-12 16:57:43

China is planning to use its domestically-operated satellite navigation system to help log and detect possible leaks in gas pipelines, the National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation (NASMG) announced on Friday.

The program, using the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), will soon be put into place in more than 100 cities. It is already operational in "at least 10 cities", according to a statement from the NASMG.

China's 400,000 km of urban gas pipelines are fitted with pressure transistors that indicate low pressure or potential leaks. However, they can not be used to identify the exact site of the problem.

Under the new system, gas engineers will be given hand-held BDS devices which they can use to accurately record these locations, said Miao Qianjun, secretary general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location Based Services Association of China.

"The data collected will be compiled into leakage propensity analysis reports that will inform real-time risk assessment," according to Miao.

"The devices will also track the movements of employees, ensuring productivity," he added.

China plans to expand its urban gas pipeline network to 600,000 km by 2016.

The first BDS satellite was launched in the year 2000 to provide an alternative to satellite navigation systems developed by other countries. In December 2012, it began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to China and some parts of the Asia Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

长征五号乙火箭整流罩第二次分离试验成功





时间：[2015-06-12]




长征五号乙火箭整流罩第二次分试验 摄影：孙浩
近日，长征五号乙火箭整流罩第二次分离试验取得圆满成功。此次试验成功标志着长征五号乙火箭整流罩结构符合设计要求，整流罩系统设计可靠，为后续首飞奠定了基础。

Second test successfully completed for separation of CZ-5B payload fairing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Cooperative deals inked to expand use of China's BeiDou navigation system*
June 16, 2015





(File Photo)

The strategic alliance of Asia-location services and smart city industrial technology innovation *signed cooperative deals to promote the use of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) with universities and companies from Laos, Myanmar, Indonesia, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Maldives at the Third China-ASEAN Expo on June 13, according to China News Service.*

It indicates that China, as the third country with its self-developed satellite navigation system after the United States and Russia, begins to provide service in South Asian and Southeast Asian countries.

In addition to car navigation and information service and vehicle monitoring and management, Satellite navigation systems can also be used in many areas such as geological disaster monitoring and early warning, cross-border logistics, tourism, and ecological protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHAN85

China should develop some device that it will receive Beidou position and it will modulate fake GPS Navstar signal in order to assure the compatibility with Beidou in any device made for GPS-Navstar.

And I add, Chinese government should broadcast a second Beidou signal over China territory with the same frequencies, and protocol that L1 & L2 GPS-Navstar.


----------



## qwerrty

*New antenna to make spaceship landing safer*
Last Updated: Sunday, June 21, 2015 - 17:46

New York: There's a new way now to maintain communication with spacecraft -- sometimes lost for several moments -- as they re-enter the atmosphere.


"The key lies in tweaking with the antenna," the researchers said.

Even routine communication blackouts with a returning spacecraft can create moments of anxiety as there is no way to know or control the location and state of the spacecraft from the ground.

"When a re-entry vehicle is unable to be connected, the only thing you can do is pray for it," said Xiaotian Gao, a physicist at the Harbin Institute of Technology in China.

Gao and his colleague Binhao Jiang have proposed a new way to maintain communication with spacecraft as they re-enter the atmosphere.

Communication blackouts with hypersonic vehicles occur because as the craft zips along at more than five times the speed of sound, an envelope of hot ionised air -- called a plasma sheath -- surrounds it.

This plasma sheath will reflect electromagnetic signals under most conditions, cutting off connection with anything outside of the vehicle.

However, under certain special conditions, a plasma sheath can actually enhance the radiation from a communication antenna.

Gao and his colleagues reasoned that it would be possible to replicate these special conditions in ordinary hypersonic flight by redesigning the antenna.

The researchers first analysed earlier experiments and found that the special signal enhancement could be explained by a resonance, or matched electromagnetic oscillations, between the plasma sheath and the surrounding air.

They propose adding a "matched layer" to ordinary communication antennas to create the desired resonant conditions during normal hypersonic flight.

The matched layer works because it acts as like a capacitor -- a type of electrical energy storage unit -- in the antenna circuit, Gao explained.

The plasma sheath, on the other hand, acts like an inductor, which resists changes in an electric current passing through it. When a capacitor and an inductor are paired together, they can form a resonant circuit.

"Once the resonance is reached, the energy can be exchanged between them steadily and without any loss, like real capacitance and inductance do in a circuit," Gao said.

"As a result, the electromagnetic radiation can propagate through the matched layer and the plasma sheath like they do not exist," he said.

For the resonance to work, the thickness of the matched layer and the plasma sheath must be smaller than the wavelength of the electromagnetic waves used to communicate, so the approach would be ineffective if the antenna frequency were too high, Gao said.

*The approach might also be applied to other hypersonic vehicles such as futuristic military planes and ballistic missiles, researchers said.*

The findings were published in the Journal of Applied Physics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's super 'eye' to speed up space rendezvous*

*Chinese space experts have developed the world's most sensitive "eye" that enables the autonomous rendezvous and docking of two spacecraft -- flying eight times faster than bullets -- more efficiently and safely.*

The "eye" is China's newly developed third-generation rendezvous and docking CCD optical imaging sensor. It will be used on China's second orbiting space lab, Tiangong-2, the Chang'e-5 lunar probe and the permanent manned space station, according to China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

China plans to launch Tiangong-2 in 2016, and send Chang'e-5 to collect samples from the moon and return to earth around 2017. It also aims to put a permanent manned space station into service around 2022.

"Good 'eyesight' is crucial for one spacecraft chasing another for hundreds of thousands of kilometers to achieve a perfect rendezvous and docking -- it's like threading the needle," says Gong Dezhu, a CAST designer who worked on the CCD optical imaging sensor.

"The last 150 meters between the two spacecraft is the most critical moment. A slight deviation during docking might lead to a disaster like the one caused by Mann, the main antagonist in the movie Interstellar," Gong says.

Compared with the CCD optical imaging sensor used in the docking of Tiangong-1 and the Shenzhou spacecraft, the new "eye" can see clearer under direct sunlight, which will greatly improve safety. The window period of the docking process will be twice the length, Gong says.

"And the reaction time between the 'eye' capturing the first sight of its target and recognizing it has been shortened from 10 seconds to less than one second," Gong says.

*The sensor's weight and power consumption is only half that of comparable products internationally, says Gong.*

*Such "eyes" can also be used on mechanical arms, and for refueling and repairing of spacecraft, as well as aerial refueling and docking of underwater vehicles, experts say.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Beidou navigation system more resistant to jamming*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-06-25 16:38

BEIJING -- China has made breakthroughs in the anti-jamming capability of its Beidou satellite navigation system (BDS), the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Daily said Thursday.

The new technology, developed by Wang Feixue and his team from the National University of Defense Technology, has made the satellites 1,000 times more secure, the newspaper said.

In March, China launched the 17th BDS satellite, the first step in expanding the regional system to a global one.

The first BDS satellite was launched in 2000 to provide an alternative to foreign satellite navigation systems. In December 2012, the system began to provide positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to China and some parts of the Asia Pacific.

The BDS global network will have 35 satellites, five of which will be in geostationary orbit. The complete network should be installed by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Scientist and his 300-strong team have their eyes on global satellite coverage by 2020*



​_Wang Feixue (second right) discusses with team members at the Center for Satellite Navigation and Positioning Technology of the National University of Defense Technology in Changsha, Hunan province, on May 26. The center undertakes most of Beidou system's research and development._


For the past 20 years, Wang Feixue and his team have been working on China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System. Now the pace is being stepped up to "lay out the stars" and form a constellation of satellites orbiting the Earth.

On March 30, the Beidou system sent its first satellite into orbit, marking the first stage of its upgrade from a regional service to global coverage by 2020.

Wang, 44, heads the Center for Satellite Navigation and Positioning Technology at the National University of Defense Technology in Changsha, Hunan province. *The 300-strong research team, with an average age below 30, conducts most of the Beidou system's research and development.*

"The Beidou global system will focus on improving navigation precision and expanding its application in the Asia-Pacific region," Wang said.

"Because the profitable period for the second generation of satellite navigation systems has passed, further industrial breakthroughs will depend on innovation of the application model and progress of the system," he added.

*China will launch four more Beidou network satellites and build seven receiving stations nationwide by the end of this year. The system will have 35 satellites, five of them in geostationary orbit, and achieve higher accuracy by being able to focus to within 1.5 meters of a given point rather than the present 10 meters by 2020.*

Wang said some of Beidou's unique technological features, such as the short text messaging service, will find greater markets in the Asia-Pacific region. Compared with the expensive satellite phone service, Beidou's text messaging is free of charge and allows users to send up to 60 Chinese characters.

*"The short messaging service was planned to be a byproduct, but it has surprisingly become one of Beidou's most popular functions. It not only shows where you are but also lets others know where you are through communication," he said.*

*Beidou's short message service first attracted public attention during the rescue work after a magnitude-8.0 earthquake in Wenchuan, Sichuan province, in 2008.*

*"When power was cut off in the disaster area, Beidou still managed to send back signals to guide rescue teams," Wang said.*

*"It not only illustrated Beidou's powerful functions at a difficult time and in difficult terrain but also reminded people of Beidou's significance as part of China's information infrastructure," he added.*

Wang joined the Beidou project in 1995, as a doctoral student at the National University of Defense Technology. At that time, development of the system had stagnated for almost a decade because scientists could not overcome a technological bottleneck on signal acquisition.

Wang sensed that a potential answer to that bottleneck lay in the burgeoning digital technology.

With his classmate Ou Gang, who is now a professor at the university and senior researcher of the Beidou project, Wang devoted his time to an all-digitalized signal acquisition solution that stumped many of the country's top scientists.

Three years later, hypothesis was turned into reality with the aid of one computer and funding of $6,000. All of Chinese academia was stunned.

"Many said it was a miracle that such young students had achieved a remarkable breakthrough because it was the first time that digital technology had been applied to China's aerospace industry," Ou said.




_Scientists at the center prepare for the launch of the first satellite of the Beidou global system in January. Photos provided to China Daily_

In late 2007, a second-generation Beidou satellite lost contact with its control center due to complicated electromagnetic interference. If the problem remained unresolved for more than three months, it would not only turn the satellite into "space junk" but also delay the launch of subsequent satellites.

Industry experts came up with two solutions. The first involved changing to another signal frequency to avoid the interference, while the second required installing stronger anti-interference shields.

"It is technically easy to implement the first method, but changing the signal frequency means the waste of previously launched satellites and the potential for future interference," Wang said.

At such a critical juncture, tremendous pressure fell on Wang and his team to come up with the remedy. After three months of sleepless nights, he once again succeeded in tackling the problem by enhancing the anti-interference capability a thousandfold.

"As one of the Beidou system's leading scientists, Wang spends on average 200 days each year on business trips and at testing grounds. His hardworking spirit has inspired every member on the Beidou team," Ou said.

China is the third country to develop its own satellite navigation system, following the United States' GPS and Russia's GLONASS. It began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short messaging services to civilian users in China and neighboring countries in the Asia-Pacific region toward the end of 2012.

*Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, which oversees the Beidou project, said China is cooperating on satellite navigation with surrounding countries, such as Australia, Indonesia, Pakistan and Singapore.*

*"We are helping some countries in Southeast and Southern Asia plan for their ground applications of the Beidou system and are building infrastructure so they can better use the system," Ran said.*

*According to Wang, the next challenge for Beidou is to integrate into the large civilian market, while striving to achieve new technical advances to the system, such as real-time and high-precision positioning technology.*

*"Competition at the level of civilian use is fierce," Wang said. "GPS has already taken up a large proportion of the market. A country will have to rely on its strong industrial capability to compete in this application area.*

*"Fortunately, China has a strong industrial system. We are working closely with microchip providers like Huawei to further integrate communication and navigation. Hopefully, we will enter the civilian market within a year or two."*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*The 300-strong research team, with an average age below 30。。。*

The same can be said about other teams，such as those developing the J-20、HGV、space lab etc。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

*China's Beidou navigation system more resistant to jamming*

BEIJING - *China has made breakthroughs in the anti-jamming capability of its Beidou satellite navigation system (BDS), the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Daily said Thursday.*

*The new technology, developed by Wang Feixue and his team from the National University of Defense Technology, has made the satellites 1,000 times more secure, the newspaper said.*

In March, China launched the 17th BDS satellite, the first step in expanding the regional system to a global one.

The first BDS satellite was launched in 2000 to provide an alternative to foreign satellite navigation systems. In December 2012, the system began to provide positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to China and some parts of the Asia Pacific.

The BDS global network will have 35 satellites, five of which will be in geostationary orbit. The complete network should be installed by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*我国今天下午成功发射高分八号卫星*
*2015年06月26日15:05 来源：人民网-科技频道 *

人民网北京6月26日电（赵竹青）今天14时22分，高分八号卫星在我国太原卫星发射中心成功发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。

高分八号卫星是高分辨率对地观测系统国家科技重大专项安排的光学遥感卫星，主要应用于国土普查、城市规划、土地确权、路网设计、农作物估产和防灾减灾等领 域，可为“一带一路”战略实施等提供信息保障。高分八号卫星和执行此次发射任务的长征四号乙运载火箭由中国航天科技集团公司负责研制。这是长征系列运载火 箭的第205次飞行。

_(责编：赵竹青、马丽)
_
On today, 26 of July, 14 hr 22 min, China successfully launched Gaofen-8 earth observation satellite into orbit.

It is an optical remote sensing satellites, mainly used in land surveying, urban planning, land ownership survey, road network design, crop yield estimate and disaster prevention/reduction and other fields. It can also help in providing information for the implementation of the "One belt one road" strategic project.

This is the 205th launch of the Long March series of rocket (LM-4B).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

近日，长征七号火箭遥一箭首个助推氧箱完成生产，并通过各项检测和试验，顺利下架。目前已抵达天津厂区开展总装。
The first liquid oxygen tank for CZ-7 booster had been transported to Tianjin for assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Beidou navigation system to track flights*



Exhibitors at Xinjiang International Exhibition Center check Beidou Navigation Satellite System terminals on Tuesday. [Photo/China Daily]



The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) said the BDS will be tested on general aviation first before it is used to monitor passenger or cargo flights.

The BDS, which boasts navigation, positioning and short message services, is able to trace aircrafts and aid search and rescue operations.

"We will first collect data and gather experience in general aviation and then gradually apply the BDS to transport aviation," said Wu Chengchang, safety chief of the CAAC at a recent seminar on BDS application in civil aviation.

China launched the first BDS satellite in 2000 to provide an alternative to foreign navigation systems. The country aimed to launch a total of 35 such orbiters and complete the global network by 2020.

The BDS services currently cover the Asia Pacific and will be expanded to the whole globe by its completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Chang'e 4 is the backup of Chang'e 3.
But since the Chang'e 3 mission is deem a success, Chang'e 4 would be re-task with different mission.
The following is a proposal made by China Space Agency to European Space Agency for cooperation. 
In that proposal, the Chang'e 4 mission plan was revealed to be soft landing, roving mission on the far-side of the moon !

******
*Preliminary Suggestions for International Cooperation on Chang'E-4 Lunar Probe*
Xu Y. (China)

http://www.unoosa.org/pdf/pres/copuos2015/copuos2015tech08E.pdf













*An Introduction of Chang’E-4 Probe*


Probe（Lander,Rover）+ Relay Statellite
Soft-landing on lunar farside
Landing and roving exploration
Will be launched between 2018 and 2019

*Engineering objectives are as follow.*

*To realize the first soft landing on the lunar farside and perform exploration in human history.*
To demonstrate technologies of lunar data relay, landing and roving on complicated terrains of the lunar farside, and lunar night power generation;
To perform further detailed survey on lunar environment in-order to lay a foundation for subsequent lunar exploration mission.
*Tentative Scientific objectives are as follow.*

To study lunar surface dust features and its formation mechanism;
To perform in-situ measurement of lunar surface residual magnetism and study its interaction with solar wind;
To study lunar surface temperature and particle radiation environment;
To perform lunar surface topology and material composition analysis, shallow-layer structure survey and study;
To explore and study lunar interior structure of spheres;
To perform lunar based VLF astronomical observation and study.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

YF-77 liquid hydrogen-liquid oxygen rocket engine for Long March 5 core stage on display.







Picture showing the Long March 5 core stage liquid hydrogen tank undergoing cryogenic static test.






And, on June 29, UHF Satcom, a hobbyist satellite radio monitoring site, report receiving Yutu signal.



*UHF Satcom* ‏@*uhf_satcom* 
Awesome, the YUTU lunar rover is back in town with a downlink on 8462.028MHz !​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A1982/15 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED
BY: N392432E1071858-N394543E1072430-N393655E1081917-N391546E1081329
BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL,
20 JUL 00:50 2015 UNTIL 20 JUL 01:30 2015. CREATED: 18 JUL 13:02 2015

A1983/15 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
N405318E0901713 N412019E0900743 N411912E0911922 N405211E0911823
BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL,
20 JUL 00:50 2015 UNTIL 20 JUL 01:30 2015. CREATED: 18 JUL 13:04 2015

A1984/15 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED
BY:N410410E0870114-N411708E0870055-N411741E0880022-N410443E0880029
BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL,
20 JUL 00:50 2015 UNTIL 20 JUL 01:30 2015. CREATED: 18 JUL 13:05 2015






http://太原基地有武器飞行试验活动 - 军事天地 - 鼎盛论坛 -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

CZ-7 (Long March 7) undergoing test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CZ-8。。。


----------



## Devil Soul

*China to launch scientific satellite in 2016*
SJ-10 satellite will carry out 19 experiments in six fields


Web Desk
July 24, 2015, 4:39 pm
 






A Long March-4B rocket loaded with CBERS-4 satellite, developed by China and Brazil, blasts off from its launch pad at Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on December 7, 2014.
BEIJING – Chinese scientists are planning to launch a retrievable scientific research satellite in the first half of 2016.


The satellite – SJ-10 – will carry out research in microgravity and space life science to provide scientific support to manned space missions and space scientists on Earth, said project chief Hu Wenrui. All key components of the satellite have been tested and are functioning well, and it is expected to launch from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in northwest China's Gansu province.


The satellite will carry out 19 experiments in six fields included microgravity fluid physics, microgravity combustion, space material science, space radiation effect, microgravity biological effect and space biological techniques, Xinhua reported.


Eight experiments in fluid physics will be conducted in the orbital module, and the other experiments will be conducted in the reentry capsule, which is designed to return to Earth after 12 days in orbit. The orbital module will keep operating in orbit for three more days.


According to Huang Chenguang – vice head of the Institute of Mechanics with the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) – the SJ-10 is the second satellite in a space studies programme consisting of five scientific satellites. The SJ-10 project has been carried out under 11 institutes of the CAS and six Chinese universities in cooperation with the European Space Agency and Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency.


The first satellite of the space studies programme is a dark matter particle explorer satellite, expected to be launched by the end of this year. The programme also plans to launch a satellite for quantum science experiments and a hard X-ray telescope for black hole and neutron star studies within the next two years.
China to launch scientific satellite in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

在天津厂区完成测试的长征五号芯二级动力系统试车箭
CZ-5 core second stage power system test module in Tianjin factory.

左侧是5米直径的二级液氢储箱，右侧是3.35米直径的二级液氧储箱。
On the left is 5m diameter liquid hydrogen tank, on the right is 3.35m liquid oxygen tank.










7月24日15时8分，我国在研长征五号运载火箭，在北京成功进行了芯二级首次动力系统试车。此次试车是我国迄今为止开展的最长时间系统级火箭动力试车，也是长征五号运载火箭转入发射场合练阶段的重要前提，对于按期实现成功首飞具有重要意义。

国防科工局副局长、国家航天局副局长吴艳华，国防科工局科技委主任栾恩杰在现场指导试车。
　　用于此次试验的长征五号运载火箭芯二级产品，直径5米，总长约11米，使用无毒无污染的液态氧和液态氢作为火箭发动机推进剂。点火后，火箭芯二级动力系统按照真实飞行时序，圆满完成了两次启动点火，考核验证了芯二级模块设计方案的正确性和工作协调性。

　　长征五号运载火箭不仅是我国首型全新研制的新一代运载火箭，也是我国目前运载能力最大的运载火箭，承担着后续探月工程三期、载人空间站等多个国家重大科技专项发射任务，目前已进入工程研制决战决胜阶段。

7月24日下午15点29分，由大火箭研制生产的“长征五号”运载火箭成功完成二级动力系统试车第一次试验，全面验证各系统性能。长征五号是我国目前运载能力最大、尺寸最大的火箭，计划于2016年首飞，其研制生产工作凝聚着全体大火箭人的心血。

At 15:08 on July 24 in Beijing, start of first test of core second stage power system. The test follow actual flight sequence with twice ignition firing. It successfully completed at 15:29.


----------



## onebyone

*Chinese Long March 3B launches dual Beidou mission*

China launched a new pair of navigation satellites in the move to advance the completion of the Phase III of its Beidou program. The launch took place around 12:30 UTC from the LC launch comple of the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, using for the first time the combination of the Long March-3B rocket with the new Expedition-1 (Yuanzheng-1) upper stage.

*Chinese Launch:*

The Beidou Phase III system includes the migration of its civil Beidou 1 or B1 signal from 1561.098 MHz to a frequency centered at 1575.42 MHz, the same as the GPS L1 and Galileo E1 civil signals.

Its transformation from a quadrature phase shift keying (QPSK) modulation to a multiplexed binary offset carrier (MBOC) modulation is similar to the future GPS L1C and Galileos E1.






The current Beidou constellation of geostationary (GEO) - five inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO), and four middle Earth orbiting (MEO) - spacecraft are transmitting open and authorized signals at B2 (1207.14 MHz) and an authorized service at B3 (1268.52 MHz).

Real-time, stand-alone Beidou horizontal positioning accuracy was classed as better than six meters, with a vertical accuracy better than 10 meters.

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is Chinas satellite navigation system, approved by the Chinese government in 2004, capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020, eventually consisting a constellation of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO (21,500 km orbits) satellites, three IGSO satellites (inclined at 55 degrees) and five GSO satellites.
The system will be dual use, based on a civilian service that will provide an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized users service, providing higher accuracies.

The first phase of the project will involve coverage of the Chinese territory. However, the future Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The new satellites - Beidou M1-S and Beidou M2-S – use a new dedicated bus that feature a phased array antenna for navigation signals and a laser retroreflector. The launch mass is about 800 kg and the satellites have an operational lifespan of five years.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

This mission was also the first flight of the Long March-3B/YZ-1 (Chang Zheng-3B/YZ-1) version of the Long March-3B.

Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.






The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg. The CZ-3B/E has nearly the same configurations with CZ-3B bar its enlarged core stage and boosters.






On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.

The first two stages – as well as the four strap-on boosters – use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.






On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg.

The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.






The Yuanzheng-1 (Expedition-1) uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage should be able to conduct two burns and has a 6.5 hour lifetime.

It will be adapted for use on the CZ-3A/B/C series mainly for direct MEO/GEO insertion missions (mostly for the navigation satellites of the Beidou GNSS).

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the countrys launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.





The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N  102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

Chinese Long March 3B launches dual Beidou mission | NASASpaceFlight.com

发射卫星！声音好大














He probably didn't know what a contrail is.... (see below)









BDS-M1S-04.jpg (155.64 kB, 1280x960 - viewed 3 times.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

秒拍视频

Chinese Long March 3B launches dual Beidou mission | NASASpaceFlight.com

秒拍视频

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

onebyone said:


> Chinese Long March 3B launches dual Beidou mission | NASASpaceFlight.com
> 
> 发射卫星！声音好大
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably didn't know what a contrail is.... (see below)
> View attachment 240715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS-M1S-04.jpg (155.64 kB, 1280x960 - viewed 3 times.)


 
haha, watch the launch on site and via TV, the feeling is a lot different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

Love the sound @#3: shrieking excitement of the kids and crackling propulsion of the rocket

Go China!






China's men's 4x100-meter relay team broke the Asian record
as they raced to victory at the Asian Games in Incheon, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches 2 satellites for independent navigation system*
2015-07-26 08:50 Xinhua _Editor: Li Yan
_




_A Long March-3B/Yuanzheng-1 rocket carrying two new-generation satellites for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 25, 2015. China successfully launched two satellites for its indigenous global navigation and positioning network at 8:29 p.m. Beijing Time Saturday, the launch center said. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)_​
China successfully launched two satellites for its indigenous global navigation and positioning network at 8:29 p.m. Beijing Time Saturday, the launch center said.

Launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern China's Sichuan Province, the two satellites were the 18th and 19th for the Beidou Navigation Satellite system, China's homegrown navigation system.

They were sent into their preset orbits by a Long March-3B/Expedition-1 carrier rocket 3.5 hours after the launch, the center said.

Expedition-1, or Yuanzheng-1, is an independent aircraft installed on the carrier rocket with the ability of sending one or more spacecraft into different orbits in space.

The successful launch marks another solid step in building Beidou into a navigation system with global coverage, the center said.

The two satellites will join the 17th one, which was launched in late March, in the mission of testing a new type of navigation signaling and inter-satellite links, and also provide navigation services as a part of the network, the center said.

This launch was the 206th flight of China's Long March carriers.

China launched the first satellite for Beidou in 2000. The Beidou system began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to civilian users in China and surrounding areas in the Asia-Pacific in December 2012.

The system has been gradually put into use in extended sectors including transportation, weather forecasting, marine fishing industry, forestry and telecommunications.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

CZ-7 launch tower/pad at the new Wenchang Satellite Launch Center, Hainan.






CZ-5 launch tower/pad at the new Wenchang Satellite Launch Center, Hainan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

CZ-7 undergoing launch rehearsal test.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A new coastal motorway between Wenchang and Boao is being constructed。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

CZ-7 Mobile Launch Platform





CZ-7 Launch Tower/Pad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Picture taken recently of workers inside the CZ-5 booster oxygen tank docking/mating the module. The temperatures within the airtight tank get close to 40 degrees Celsius.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## cirr

*China develops ability to intercept Inter-Continental Ballistic missiles*

Fayyaz Hussain

August 8, 2015 8:42 pm






SHANGHAI (Web Desk) – China’s Science and Technology Daily magazine reports that China has now developed the capacity to intercept ICBMs.

It has published a report of China’s advances in laser technology, spearheaded by China’s top laser scientist Cheng Yong’s, which have enabled the interception by Chinese military, China Daily Mail reported.

The report says that Cheng Yong and his team have been making breakthroughs in strategic technology vital to the development of photoelectric equipment such as adjust-free laser, DLC film prepared by laser deposition and coherent combination of mutual injection, etc.

ICBM is a ballistic missile with a minimum range of more than 5,500 kilometers primarily designed for nuclear weapons delivery (delivering one or more nuclear warheads).

Cheng has tackled problems that even US experts find difficult, including making the world’s first adjustment-free solid laser.

In 2000, Cheng found that China’s infrared window, the eye of China’s large weapon for interception, was not hard enough to resist injury or chemically stable enough to resist erosion, and it became “blind” under hypersonic speed.

To remedy this, he spent four years developing DLC film prepared by laser deposition.

The film was used in China’s new ICBM defence missile to increase its speed by 30%. In 2011, the missile successfully passed a test to intercept an ICBM in mid-course.

China develops ability to intercept Inter-Continental Ballistic missiles - Daily Pakistan Global

The above is not the complete story reported in Chinese。

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## hk299792458

You got it already in Chinese, but there is no any word on ICBM interception. Only a 6 beams jointed solid state laser that drilled a 3 mm steel block instantly in a distance of 30m.

勇者无畏 光电先锋
--中国科技网

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou satellites begin autonomous operation in space*
August 14, 2015

After more than 10 days in space, China's 19th Beidou navigation satellite is working autonomously and has set up a link with another satellite.

The two satellites were launched on the same day by a Long March III-B rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province, southwest China, on July 25.

Xie Jun, chief designer of the Beidou navigation satellite system, says China has successfully tested the autonomous control technology of the Beidou global navigation satellite constellation, an alternative to U.S.-operated GPS, marking a solid step toward building a system with global coverage.

China plans to set up a complete constellation of 35 satellites, achieving global coverage by 2020.

The "twin sats" surpass their predecessors in speed, accuracy and weight.

"The biggest difficulty is the autonomous navigation technology," Xie said. "We need it to maintain the sustainable development of the project."

Wang Ping, another chief engineer on the project, says the inter-satellite link realizes communication and distance measurement among satellites, bringing autonomous control of the navigation system a step closer.

Autonomous navigation is the project's key to global operation. It enables satellites to work independently, providing users with more accurate data.

Using the Chinese word for the plough, or the Big Dipper, constellation, the project was formally launched in 1994, some 20 years after the inception of GPS. The first Beidou satellite was launched in 2000.

By 2012, a regional network had taken shape and was providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services in China and other Asian countries.

Beidou is one of the world's four main navigation systems, along with GPS there is Russia's GLONASS, and the European Union's Galileo. All four use autonomous navigation technology.

@cirr , @terranMarine , @Economic superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Beidou satellites begin autonomous operation in space*

After more than 10 days in space, China's 19th Beidou navigation satellite is working autonomously and has set up a link with another satellite.

The two satellites were launched on the same day by a Long March III-B rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province, southwest China, on July 25.

Xie Jun, chief designer of the Beidou navigation satellite system, says China has successfully tested the autonomous control technology of the Beidou global navigation satellite constellation, an alternative to U.S.-operated GPS, marking a solid step toward building a system with global coverage. Beidou satellites begin autonomous operation in space - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

Well done my Iron brother and it will benefit both Pakistan and China many year to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Guang Xi Nannan Aluminum Co., Ltd.'s project of making super-size aluminum alloy forging block for super heavy lift rocket passed acceptance test. 

The 1.32m forging block(hard aluminum alloy cylindrical ingot) has to be made first. 

And then it was processed to make the 8.7m diameter alloy ring used for the super heavy lift rocket fuel tank, 

*广西南南铝加工有限公司的“大推力火箭用超大规格铝合金锻坯的开发”项目通过验收*

2015/08/14
重型运载火箭




The world's largest hard aluminum alloy cylindrical ingot. Diameter 1.32m






直径达8.7米的大规格铝合金整体环
Aluminum alloy ring of diameter 8.7 meters

*世界最大硬铝合金圆锭首现邕城 ——破解航天“密码”　填补国内空白*​
你能想象直径超过8.5米、高度超过100米的巨型火箭是怎样一个庞然大物吗？你知道其中最关键的部件是由一个直径1.32米的超大规格硬铝合金铸锭加工而形成的直径超过8.5米的金属环吗？它就像是“金箍棒”变成的“乾坤圈”。

经过一年多的努力，广西南南铝加工有限公司（以下简称南南铝加工公司）首先实现了世界上直径最大的硬铝合金铸锭和直径超过8.5米的超大规格铝合金整体环的制造，填补了国内空白。

这个“高大上”的“乾坤圈”是如何制造出来的？记者走进南南铝加工公司一探究竟。

铝合金上天要“经得起考验”

说起火箭，不少航天迷都知道，我国航天事业已经取得了世人瞩目的成就——从1970年4月24日长征一号火箭成功发射东方红一号卫星至今，长征系列运载火箭已完成200次发射，发射成功率居世界前列。

一般来说，火箭主要是由发动机、燃料贮箱、整流罩等部分组成，其结构材料大部分选用铝合金。铝合金在我们日常生活中的应用比比皆是，但用作航天材料，它的安全性和可靠性有保障吗？

经过合金化后，铝合金的强度和综合性能大大提高。铝合金密度小，比强度和比刚度高，尤其适合航天轻量化要求。火箭在整个发射过程中，整体结构要经受高 温、低温、大过载、冲击等恶劣条件的考验。目前国际上注册的铝合金有近600个牌号，每一类铝合金都有相应的特性，其中2219铝合金具备的高温和低温性 能，以及优异的焊接性能，特别适合运用于运载火箭燃料贮箱和整体结构。

“金箍棒”变身为航天“乾坤圈”

在南南铝加工公司的厂区里，记者看到现场展示着一个显眼的“大圆环”——直径相当于三层楼高度的金属环，这就是用于重型火箭结构最关键部件的大规格铝合金整体环。它是如何制造出来的？又有哪些具体用途呢？

锻造的铝合金整体环直径超过8.5米，首先必须先制作出一个直径超过1.3米的超大规格硬铝合金铸锭。如此大规格的铝合金铸锭铸造成形已经相当困难，还要保证整体组织性能的均匀，确实困难重重。

广西南南铝加工有限公司的“大推力火箭用超大规格铝合金锻坯的开发”项目通过验收 - China Spaceflight

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 在天津厂区完成测试的长征五号芯二级动力系统试车箭
> CZ-5 core second stage power system test module in Tianjin factory.
> 
> 左侧是5米直径的二级液氢储箱，右侧是3.35米直径的二级液氧储箱。
> On the left is 5m diameter liquid hydrogen tank, on the right is 3.35m liquid oxygen tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7月24日15时8分，我国在研长征五号运载火箭，在北京成功进行了芯二级首次动力系统试车。此次试车是我国迄今为止开展的最长时间系统级火箭动力试车，也是长征五号运载火箭转入发射场合练阶段的重要前提，对于按期实现成功首飞具有重要意义。
> 
> 国防科工局副局长、国家航天局副局长吴艳华，国防科工局科技委主任栾恩杰在现场指导试车。
> 用于此次试验的长征五号运载火箭芯二级产品，直径5米，总长约11米，使用无毒无污染的液态氧和液态氢作为火箭发动机推进剂。点火后，火箭芯二级动力系统按照真实飞行时序，圆满完成了两次启动点火，考核验证了芯二级模块设计方案的正确性和工作协调性。
> 
> 长征五号运载火箭不仅是我国首型全新研制的新一代运载火箭，也是我国目前运载能力最大的运载火箭，承担着后续探月工程三期、载人空间站等多个国家重大科技专项发射任务，目前已进入工程研制决战决胜阶段。
> 
> 7月24日下午15点29分，由大火箭研制生产的“长征五号”运载火箭成功完成二级动力系统试车第一次试验，全面验证各系统性能。长征五号是我国目前运载能力最大、尺寸最大的火箭，计划于2016年首飞，其研制生产工作凝聚着全体大火箭人的心血。
> 
> At 15:08 on July 24 in Beijing, start of first test of core second stage power system. The test follow actual flight sequence with twice ignition firing. It successfully completed at 15:29.


2015年8月17日下午16:30，长征五号运载火箭成功完成二级箭体动力系统第二次试车试验。此次试验系长征五号最后一次地面点火试验，首飞指日可待。

Following the first test above, on 17th Aug 16:30 Beijing time, second test of core second stage power system completed successfully.
All ground firing testing for CZ-5 propulsion or power system are now completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> 2015年8月17日下午16:30，长征五号运载火箭成功完成二级箭体动力系统第二次试车试验。此次试验系长征五号最后一次地面点火试验，首飞指日可待。
> 
> Following the first test above, on 17th Aug 16:30 Beijing time, second test of core second stage power system completed successfully.
> All ground firing testing for CZ-5 propulsion or power system are now completed.



The CZ-5 has completed all tests and is now ready for field drills at Wenchang Launch Site。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*航天科技五院502所“在轨卫星维护服务”地面试验*
2015/08/20

太空机器人加油过程：“左手”抓取、连接 “右手”加油
Space robotic arms refueling: "left hand" gripping follow by "right hand" refueling.












　　据中国航天科技集团五院502所研发人员介绍，“太空医生”的两个机械臂相当于人的两只手，通过“左手”完成对卫星的抓取和连接，再通过“右手”顶上的加油枪完成对卫星的加油工作。说来轻松，可在太空失重环境下，整个过程就变得复杂了许多。

　　太空加油难度超过航天器对接 机器人每次运动轨迹都不一样

　　据研发人员介绍，在空中加油和在地面给汽车加油不一样，首先要对得准。这种对接方式是一种合作姿态的对接。像目标飞行器，比如天宫，是有姿态控制的，但如果是对一颗失效的、没有燃料的卫星，它是不能提供合作的姿态，所以这种对接要比天宫和神舟的对接更难。

　　据了解，完成每一次任务，每一次操作，机器人的动作轨迹都是不一样的。包括它自己识别对象，识别加注接口，然后自主地控制接壁，规划接臂的轨迹，使得接臂自主到达目标稳定，再切换能力控制，形成稳定可靠的连接，为最后的加油做好准备。

妙手回春：能让卫星“起死回生” 多功能好比瑞士军刀

　　虽然过程艰难，但这样的燃料补加对很多航天器有着重要意义。许多卫星本身情况良好，仅仅因为燃料耗尽就不得不废弃。如果有了这样的空中加油机器人，就能让燃料耗尽的卫星“起死回生”，而事实上，给卫星加油还只是这位太空航天员众多的技能之一。

　　除此以外，它还能够自主更换工具，就像瑞士军刀一样。比如拧螺丝时，就能换成螺丝刀；剪切时，就换成剪刀，可以实现多功能的效用。

*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Fifth Academy 502 Institutes completed "Maintenance service for in orbit satellites" ground simulation test*

In a national astronaut training base in Beijing, a robot with two mechanic arms and various cameras performed a simulated satellite refueling process.

"The two mechanic arms like human hands can connect with a satellite through a gripper on its left hand and refuel the satellite through a fuel nozzle installed on its right hand," said Zhu Zhibin, a robot specialist and developer at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Zhu said that the robotic refueling can effectively revive satellites which have gone silent due to fuel exhaustion. But the process is much more complicated in the weightlessness in the outer space.

"First of all, it has to be highly accurate. Current docking of spacecraft is connection of cooperative operation as the targeted spacecraft, such as the orbiting space lab Tiangong, is controllable. But the status control is not available for a silent satellite without fuel. So this kind of docking is more difficult than the one between Tiangong and spacecraft Shenzhou," said Zhu.

According to Zhu, the robot is also designed for other tasks besides refueling satellites.

"It can automatically change tools, like a Swiss Army knife. For example, a screwdriver is available when it needs to turn screws and a scissor is available when the robot needs to cut something. It is multi-functional due to the automatic tool changing," Zhu said.

More->航天科技五院502所“在轨卫星维护服务”地面试验 - China Spaceflight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *航天科技五院502所“在轨卫星维护服务”地面试验*
> 2015/08/20
> 
> 太空机器人加油过程：“左手”抓取、连接 “右手”加油
> Space robotic arms refueling: "left hand" gripping follow by "right hand" refueling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据中国航天科技集团五院502所研发人员介绍，“太空医生”的两个机械臂相当于人的两只手，通过“左手”完成对卫星的抓取和连接，再通过“右手”顶上的加油枪完成对卫星的加油工作。说来轻松，可在太空失重环境下，整个过程就变得复杂了许多。
> 
> 太空加油难度超过航天器对接 机器人每次运动轨迹都不一样
> 
> 据研发人员介绍，在空中加油和在地面给汽车加油不一样，首先要对得准。这种对接方式是一种合作姿态的对接。像目标飞行器，比如天宫，是有姿态控制的，但如果是对一颗失效的、没有燃料的卫星，它是不能提供合作的姿态，所以这种对接要比天宫和神舟的对接更难。
> 
> 据了解，完成每一次任务，每一次操作，机器人的动作轨迹都是不一样的。包括它自己识别对象，识别加注接口，然后自主地控制接壁，规划接臂的轨迹，使得接臂自主到达目标稳定，再切换能力控制，形成稳定可靠的连接，为最后的加油做好准备。
> 
> 妙手回春：能让卫星“起死回生” 多功能好比瑞士军刀
> 
> 虽然过程艰难，但这样的燃料补加对很多航天器有着重要意义。许多卫星本身情况良好，仅仅因为燃料耗尽就不得不废弃。如果有了这样的空中加油机器人，就能让燃料耗尽的卫星“起死回生”，而事实上，给卫星加油还只是这位太空航天员众多的技能之一。
> 
> 除此以外，它还能够自主更换工具，就像瑞士军刀一样。比如拧螺丝时，就能换成螺丝刀；剪切时，就换成剪刀，可以实现多功能的效用。
> 
> *China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Fifth Academy 502 Institutes completed "Maintenance service for in orbit satellites" ground simulation test*
> 
> In a national astronaut training base in Beijing, a robot with two mechanic arms and various cameras performed a simulated satellite refueling process.
> 
> "The two mechanic arms like human hands can connect with a satellite through a gripper on its left hand and refuel the satellite through a fuel nozzle installed on its right hand," said Zhu Zhibin, a robot specialist and developer at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
> 
> Zhu said that the robotic refueling can effectively revive satellites which have gone silent due to fuel exhaustion. But the process is much more complicated in the weightlessness in the outer space.
> 
> "First of all, it has to be highly accurate. Current docking of spacecraft is connection of cooperative operation as the targeted spacecraft, such as the orbiting space lab Tiangong, is controllable. But the status control is not available for a silent satellite without fuel. So this kind of docking is more difficult than the one between Tiangong and spacecraft Shenzhou," said Zhu.
> 
> According to Zhu, the robot is also designed for other tasks besides refueling satellites.
> 
> "It can automatically change tools, like a Swiss Army knife. For example, a screwdriver is available when it needs to turn screws and a scissor is available when the robot needs to cut something. It is multi-functional due to the automatic tool changing," Zhu said.
> 
> More->航天科技五院502所“在轨卫星维护服务”地面试验 - China Spaceflight




Video：[视频]太空机器人 让报废卫星起死回生_晚间新闻_视频_央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

they should use it to try to fix the fail chinese nigerian satellite that could not open its solar panels. the satellite is still new. it would make very good practice dummy for this robo satellite. if it doesn't work, we'll just turn it into satellite killer and smash everything with them claws

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The Yaogan-27 satellite was successfully sent into orbit on a Long March-4C rocket in the morning of 27.08.2105.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

China launches Yaogan-27 remote sensing satellite 

English.news.cn | 2015-08-27 14:33:14 | Editor: Song Miou






TAIYUAN, Aug. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's Yaogan-27 remote sensing satellite was sent into space on Thursday at 10:31 a.m. Beijing Time, from Taiyuan launch site in Shanxi Province, north China.

The satellite will mainly be used for experiments, land surveys, crop yield estimates and disaster prevention.

Yaogan-27 was carried by a Long March-4C rocket, the 207th mission for the Long March rocket family.

China launched the first "Yaogan" series satellite, Yaogan-1, in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Ähhhmm ... but that is the US system under a B-52H !???


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Ähhhmm ... but that is the US system under a B-52H !???



You are right。

A similar model has been spotted in a wind tunnel in Mianyang，Sichuan Province。

"It" has apparently been in existence for quite a number of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's lunar orbiter gets close-up pictures of the Moon*
*(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-09-03 00:02*






An image of a planned Moon landing site captured by an orbiting service module put in place by China's returned unmanned lunar orbiter launched in October last year.[Photo/Xinhua]​
BEIJING - China obtained detailed images of a planned Moon landing site on Wednesday, where a future Chang'e-5 mission is expected to conduct a soft landing and collect samples.

The pictures, with a resolution of 1 meter, were captured by an orbiting service module put in place by the country's returned unmanned lunar orbiter launched in October last year, according to a statement by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND).

The SASTIND said the pictures were taken at a point 30 km from the Moon between Sunday and Wednesday.

The module also simulated moves and the controlling process expected to be conducted by the orbiting and ascender modules of the Chang'e-5 probe prior to a scheduled rendezvous by the two modules in the Moon's orbit.

The statement said the current service module is in good condition and will carry out further scientific experiments to study the lunar gravity field.

The latest mission is to obtain data for the Chang'e-5 probe scheduled for 2017, which will see an unmanned spacecraft land on the Moon, collect samples and return to Earth.





The picture is taken at a point 30 km from the Moon.[Photo/Xinhua]​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*China Aims to Land Chang'e-4 Probe on Far Side of Moon*
2015-09-08 19:00:24 Xinhua Web Editor: Li Bin





China's moon lander Chang'e-3 sent back clear images of the moon's surface taken by its panoramic camera on January 17, 2014. Chang'e-3 and the Yutu rover of China's lunar probe mission have collected a large amount space observation and moon exploration data, a government authority said on Friday. [Photo: Chinanews.com]


China is planning to be the first country to land a lunar probe on the far side of the moon, a Chinese lunar probe scientist said Tuesday.

The mission will be carried out by Chang'e-4, a backup probe for Chang'e-3, and is slated to be launched before 2020, said Zou Yongliao from the moon exploration department under the Chinese Academy of Sciences at a deep-space exploration forum Tuesday.

Zou said government organs have ordered experts to assess the plan over the past 12 plus months. "China will be the first to complete the task if it is successful."

The State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense announced earlier this year that Chang'e-4 will be launched before 2020.

The far side of the moon, or "dark side of the moon" as it is more commonly called, is never visible to Earth because of gravitational forces. According to Zou, the far side of the moon has a clean electromagnetic environment, which provides an ideal field for low frequency radio study. "If we can place a frequency spectrograph on the far side, we can fill a void."

Zou said Chang'e-4 is very similar to Chang'e-3 in structure but can handle more payload. It will be used to study the geological conditions of the dark side of the moon.

China plans to launch its Chang'e-5 lunar probe around 2017 to finish the last chapter in China's three-step (orbiting, landing and return) moon exploration program.

Li Chunlai, one of the main designers of the lunar probe ground application system, said Chang'e-5 will achieve several breakthroughs, including automatic sampling, ascending from the moon without a launch site and an unmanned docking 400,000 kilometers above the lunar surface.

Chang'e-5 will also have a new launch site and launch rockets, said Li.

Chang'e-3 landed on the moon in 2013, making China the third country after the Soviet Union and the United States to soft land a spacecraft on lunar soil.

China Aims to Land Chang'e-4 Probe on Far Side of Moon

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bobsm

More on the mission to the far side of the moon:

A relay satellite will first be launched into lunar transfer orbit. It will then enter into a Halo orbit around the earth-moon L2 point. The satellite, with a 3 year design life, would then provide relay service for the probe and the Earth stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

bobsm said:


> More on the mission to the far side of the moon:
> 
> A relay satellite will first be launched into lunar transfer orbit. It will then enter into a Halo orbit around the earth-moon L2 point. The satellite, with a 3 year design life, would then provide relay service for the probe and the Earth stations.
> 
> View attachment 255184



Brilliant post which has answered my call



Keel said:


> I think it is technically more difficult to send commands and inter-transmission of vital signals between Earth's control center
> and the space craft as on the back side there is the blocking mass of the Moon in the path. The problems can be solved by satellites though but I am not sure if US or Russia have already had the full system of satellite operations in place during their moon expeditions decades ago or as advanced as Beidou today



https://defence.pk/threads/china’s-new-lunar-project-to-build-base-at-the-moon.387354/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China to build high altitude observatory to monitor cosmic rays *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-9-11 14:15:14 

China will invest more than one billion yuan (about $157 million) to build a high altitude observatory in the southwest to monitor cosmic rays, local authorities said on Friday.

The observatory, the second of its kind in China, will be built in the Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Garze in southwest China's Sichuan Province, said Cao Zhen, a research fellow with the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) under Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The Garze government and IHEP inked an agreement on Wednesday that will see the observatory built on Haizi Mountain in Daocheng County, where the average altitude is 4,410 meters.

"With an acute gamma ray detector, it is the world's second most expensive cosmic ray observatory, after the IceCube Neutrino Observatory in Antarctica," said Cao Zhen. 

The observatory will be able to cover an area of one million square meters, detecting rays whose energy range from one billion trillion to 10,000 billion trillion volts. 

Cao didn't give a timetable for construction of the observatory.

Discovered in 1912, cosmic rays are high energy charged particles from outer space that travel at nearly the speed of light and strike the Earth from all directions. The study of cosmic rays could help people learn about supernova explosions, black holes and the origin of the universe.

Study of cosmic rays began in China in 1951. Currently, most research is done in the Yangbajain cosmic rays monitoring station in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Rocket transporters Yuanwang 21 and 22 are en route to Tianjin where the two ships will be loaded with CZ-5 and then make their way to Wenchang launch site in Hainan Island：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Rocket transporters Yuanwang 21 and 22 are en route to Tianjin where the two ships will be loaded with CZ-5 and then make their way to Wenchang launch site in Hainan Island：


Hope they launch CZ-5 end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China successfully launches new satellite *
*Xinhua, September 13, 2015*

*



*
A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying an communication technology experimental satellite prepares to be launched at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 12, 2015. The satellite will be mainly used to conduct a test on Ka frequency band in broadband communication. [Xinhua]





A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying an communication technology experimental satellite flies into the sky at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 12, 2015. The satellite will be mainly used to conduct a test on Ka frequency band in broadband communication. [Xinhua]​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A high-resolution Earth-imaging Gaofen-9 satellite was successfully sent into orbit on a Long March-2D rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre at 12:42pm on 14.09.2015:






我国成功发射高分九号卫星_新闻_央视网(cctv.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 55100864

cirr said:


> A high-resolution Earth-imaging Gaofen satellite was successfully sent into orbit on a Long March-2D rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre at 12:42pm on *14.08.*2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 我国成功发射高分九号卫星_新闻_央视网(cctv.com)


14.9.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

55100864 said:


> 14.9.2015



Corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China launches HD observation satellite *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-9-14 18:04:32

China on Monday launched its most sophisticated observation satellite, Gaofen-9, as part of the country's high-definition Earth observation project.

Gaofen-9 was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the northwestern province of Gansu at 12:42 p.m. aboard a Long March-2D carrier rocket. It was the 209th flight of the Long March rocket series.

The optical remote sensing satellite is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of less than a meter. It will be used in land survey, urban planning, road network design, agriculture, and disaster relief.

Developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, Gaofen-9 can also serve key national strategies such as the Belt and Road Initiative and national defense.

Gaofen-1, the first satellite of the lineage, was launched in April 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> * China launches HD observation satellite *
> Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-9-14 18:04:32
> 
> China on Monday launched its most sophisticated observation satellite, Gaofen-9, as part of the country's high-definition Earth observation project.
> 
> Gaofen-9 was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the northwestern province of Gansu at 12:42 p.m. aboard a Long March-2D carrier rocket. It was the 209th flight of the Long March rocket series.
> 
> The optical remote sensing satellite is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of less than a meter. It will be used in land survey, urban planning, road network design, agriculture, and disaster relief.
> 
> Developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, Gaofen-9 can also serve key national strategies such as the Belt and Road Initiative and national defense.
> 
> Gaofen-1, the first satellite of the lineage, was launched in April 2013.



It says sub meter resolution. Does anyone have a more accurate resolution information? 

Is it sub 50 cm resolution?


----------



## Martian2

The news release only says sub-meter resolution. If you want to know whether it's sub-50 cm resolution, you probably have to wait a few years. China tends to be slow in releasing the exact technical details.
----------

*China launches Gaofen-9 satellite with sub-meter resolution*

China launches HD observation satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn

*"Gaofen-9 was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the northwestern province of Gansu at 12:42 p.m. aboard a Long March-2D carrier rocket. It was the 209th flight of the Long March rocket series.*

*The optical remote sensing satellite is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of less than a meter."*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Domestic Beidou satellite system hoped to rival GPS in ASEAN nations*
2015-09-15

China will deepen its cooperation with ASEAN countries over Beidou Satellite Navigation System, a domestic Chinese rival to GPS, enhancing its application and service ability in Southeast Asia, China News Service reported Sunday.

*"According to the plan, the Beidou system will extend its reach into countries along the route of the Belt and Road Initiative by 2018 and have worldwide coverage by 2020. *The system belongs to China, but it also belongs to the whole world. We are willing to cooperate with other nations to advance the application of Beidou,* especially with ASEAN countries,*" Ma Jiaqing, deputy director of Beidou Navigation Satellite Administration of China told reporters at China-ASEAN Information Harbor Forum held in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

Beidou was designed and developed independently by China and is expected to serve global customers upon its completion in 2020.

Promoting the international usage of Beidou is part of the country's the Road and Belt Initiative. China has been cooperating with countries and regions along the Belt and Road routes, as a springboard for promoting this homegrown system across the globe.

According to Ma, key components of the Beidou system such as chips and antenna have reached international standards.

With smaller size and better function, the second-generation Beidou will be produced by the end of the year.

Many ASEAN countries have participated in the research and development of applications for the Beidou system, including Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia.

Currently there are four global satellite navigation systems - the US-developed GPS, also the most widely used navigation system, China's Beidou, the EU's Galileo and Russia's Glonass.

@Beidou2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amember

do all Chinese made smartphones support Beidou?
any other non Chinese brand that support Beidou other than Samsung?
I think Chinese gov should 'force' apple to implement Beidou on iPhone, considering how important China market to apple.


----------



## TaiShang

Amember said:


> do all Chinese made smartphones support Beidou?
> any other non Chinese brand that support Beidou other than Samsung?
> I think Chinese gov should 'force' apple to implement Beidou on iPhone, considering how important China market to apple.



I guess some brands like Huawei already supports it.

I agree, all phones sold in China must be obliged to support Beidou.

@cirr , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Satellite photo of the recent parade in Beijing on 3rd Sept. 2015.





图1 资源三号卫星天安门阅兵日融合影像
（时间：2015年9月3日11时15分05秒，检阅进行中）



　　
图2 实践九号A卫星天安门阅兵日融合影像
（时间：2015年9月3日11时15分53秒，检阅进行中）



　
图3 高分二号卫星天安门阅兵日融合影像
（时间：2015年9月3日11时36分07秒，观礼台）



　
图4 高分二号卫星天安门西侧阅兵日融合影像
（时间：2015年9月3日11时36分07秒，受阅装备驶离）



　
图5 高分二号卫星天安门东侧阅兵日融合影像
（时间：2015年9月3日11时36分07秒，接送贵宾的大巴车）​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's Long March-6 Carrier Rocket Succeeds in First Trip*
2015-09-20 09:23:05 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Li Bin




The Long March-6 carrier rocket lifts off from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre in north China's Shanxi Province at 7 a.m. Beijing time on September 20, 2015. [Photo: Xinhua]​
China has successfully launched the country's first Long March-6 carrier rocket as well as 20 satellites on Sunday.

China Central Television (CCTV) reports that the carrier rocket lifted off from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre in north China's Shanxi Province at 7 a.m. Beijing time.

The 20 satellites, including nine amateur radio satellites, were developed by a number of universities and space research institutes across China.

The satellites separated from the rocket 15 minutes after blasting off from Taiyuan.

The Long March-6 carrier rocket is the country's new generation of rocket families, featuring light capacity and high-speed response.

It is also China's first carrier rocket that uses fuel free of toxicity and pollution.

Developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, the liquid-fuelled carrier rocket measures 29.3 meters in length and has a takeoff weight of 103 tons.

The light-lift rocket has only a modest lift capability of some 1080 kg.

However, the launch is crucial to China's new heavy-lift Long March-5 carrier rocket, an equivalent to the US-made Delta-IV Heavy.

The Long March-5 is set to boost its lift capacity by around three times and will be used to launch modules for the country's lunar project and space station.

The Long March-5 is scheduled to make its debut flight early next year.





A distance view of Long March-6 carrier rocket flying to the sky. [Photo: Xinhua]​A successful beginning of a new space era !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Long March 6 (CZ-6)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> *Long March 6 (CZ-6)*





Can you tell me what does Long March 6 have over its predecessors? 

For example I know it uses a new rocket engine, with a better fuel. But what else? 

Is it really road mobile, that is can be launched from anywhere?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Can you tell me what does Long March 6 have over its predecessors?
> 
> For example I know it uses a new rocket engine, with a better fuel. But what else?
> 
> Is it really road mobile, that is can be launched from anywhere?



Here

*一箭20星创纪录，长征六号运载火箭今天7时1分成功发射*

来源: 解放网 | 2015-09-20 07:30 | 作者：刘锟 

一箭20星创纪录，长征六号运载火箭今天7时1分成功发射_时政_解放网

解放日报 解放网太原9月20日专电（特派记者 刘锟）北京时间9月20日7时01分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用全新研制的长征六号运载火箭，成功将20颗卫星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道，开创了我国一箭多星发射的新纪录。这也是我国新一代运载火箭的首次发射，标志着我国运载火箭应用进入新纪元。

　　开展新一代运载火箭研制，是军工技术服务美丽中国建设、深化生态文明体制改革的重要举措。此举不但提高了我国空间进入能力，实现运载技术跨越式发展，缩小与世界先进国家差距，还实现了我国在大推力、高可靠性、高适应性、低成本、无毒无污染运载火箭领域的关键技术突破，对我国运载火箭后续发展具有里程碑意义。

　　长征六号运载火箭由中国航天科技集团公司上海航天技术研究院抓总研制，于2009年8月正式批复立项。火箭全长29米，一级直径3.35米，二、三级直径2.25米，起飞推力1200千牛。长征六号运载火箭采用了全新的总体方案、结构形式、动力系统和电气系统，自主创新成果达几十项，发射可靠性提高到0.98，达到国际先进水平。

上海航天技术研究院相关专家表示，长征六号运载火箭首次采用了高压补燃循环无毒无污染液氧煤油发动机、“三平”测发模式，成功突破高精度控制技术、氧箱自增压技术、燃气滚控技术、箭地一体化快速测发技术等一系列关键技术，并按照“通用化、组合化、系列化”的设计思路，可进一步提高运载能力，有效提高国际商业发射市场竞争力，标志着我国在运载火箭现代化、模块化方面迈出了坚实一步。

　　早在上世纪80年代，上海航天技术研究院首次在国内实现了一箭三星发射，后续长征二号丁、长征四号乙、长征四号丙也曾多次开展一箭多星的国内国际发射任务。专家表示，一箭多星发射可充分利用运载火箭的运载能力余量，经济便捷地将搭载卫星送入地球轨道，为卫星发射服务提供了多种选择模式，将有力促进微小卫星技术发展。

　　此次长征六号首飞箭采用了一箭20星状态，将中国航天科技集团公司下属东方红卫星公司、深圳东方红海特卫星公司和国防科大、清华大学、浙江大学、哈工大等单位研制的20颗卫星送入了预定的轨道，在国内属于首次。

同时，为满足多星发射需求，长征六号火箭还在国内首次采用了冯卡门复合材料全透波卫星整流罩，使卫星整流罩具备了全向透波能力,有力改善全箭力学环境和卫星环境条件。上海航天通过对多星发射技术的探索，还形成了系列化、标准化的多星发射接口，为今后进一步降低卫星发射成本、提升多星发射能力奠定了技术基础。

另据透露，在长征六号研制基础上，上海航天还将研制新一代中型运载火箭，打造长征六号升级版，形成系列化产品，为宇航发射提供多样化选择。长征六号升级版有望在“十三五”期间实现首飞。

and here

世界军事论坛 - 解密“长征六号”首飞的幕后故事

*解密“长征六号”首飞的幕后故事*

中国航天再启新程 

——专家解读长征六号运载火箭首飞任务

在长征六号运载火箭首飞任务圆满成功之际，长征六号运载火箭工程总设计师、中国航天科技集团公司总工程师孙为钢，长征六号火箭副总设计师李程刚，中国太原卫星发射中心总工程师助理任守福接受记者采访，解密“长征六号”首飞的幕后故事。

一、新型运载火箭新在哪？

长征六号是长征系列运载火箭家族的新成员，采用了全新的总体方案、全新的结构形式、全新的动力系统和全新的电气系统。简而言之，它“更有力”“更环保”“更快捷”“更精准”“更经济”，既符合世界运载火箭发展潮流，也是贯彻可持续发展国家战略。

长征六号火箭副总设计师李程刚介绍，火箭动力系统使用全新研制的两型液氧煤油发动机，其中一级火箭采用一台120吨液氧煤油发动机，二级火箭采用一台18吨液氧煤油发动机。液氧煤油发动机廉价环保，用途广泛，还能大幅提升火箭的运载能力。据了解，120吨液氧煤油发动机将中国火箭发动机单台推力提升了60%。

二、测试发射模式新在哪？

以往长征系列火箭执行发射任务，需要分段运输至发射场，再在塔架上完成各子级的垂直吊装总装和测试。而长征六号首飞任务，首次采用了“三平”加整体起竖测试发射模式——即水平整体测试、水平整体星箭对接、水平整体运输起竖发射。火箭在水平状态下在厂房内完成全箭总装、测试以及与卫星对接，而后，采用专门研制的运输起竖车将火箭水平运输至发射工位，翻转起竖后进行燃料加注和发射，大幅缩短了发射区操作时间和发射台占用时间。

太原卫星发射中心总工程师助理任守福介绍，为适应“三平”测发需要，专门设计了适应集火箭运输、起竖、发射脐带塔功能于一体的自行式整体运输起竖车的发射场设施，建设了液氧、煤油等新的加注设施，他们相继攻克液氧低温加注、多星调试安装等难题，共识别34项风险点，确保产品质量安全受控、地面设施设备稳定可靠。

三、卫星搭载方式新在哪？

此次长征六号运载火箭首飞，共搭载发射了中国航天科技集团公司、国防科技大学、清华大学、浙江大学、哈尔滨工业大学等单位研制的20颗微小卫星，创下中国航天一箭多星发射的新纪录。

长征六号运载火箭工程总设计师孙为钢介绍，此次搭载卫星品种多，数量从100公斤到几百克不等，主要用于空间应用与测量、新技术验证、新的航天器件验证。20颗卫星采用金字塔式分列三层，最底层安放5颗卫星，中间层有4颗主星，最上层是1颗卫星，在卫星与火箭分离后，其中多颗卫星再分别释放出子星。此次任务采取“灵巧末级”设计及“多星轨道周期控制方法”，防止大量卫星在释放时星箭和星星间碰撞。

孙为钢表示，微小卫星研制试验成本相对较低，参与门槛不高，学校或企业都可以支撑研发。据统计，此次任务有100余名在校学生参与到本次20颗卫星的研制工作中。孙为钢希望更多高校和青年人才参与到微小卫星研制试验工作中来，为中国航天事业积蓄新兴力量。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Can you tell me what does Long March 6 have over its predecessors?
> 
> For example I know it uses a new rocket engine, with a better fuel. But what else?
> 
> Is it really road mobile, that is can be launched from anywhere?


It is the strap on boaster on CZ-5 core. It will offer more superior thrust over its previous version by 60% and can act as a quick launch independent rocket of multi mini satelite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

"A new model of China's carrier rocket Long March-6 carrying 20 micro-satellites blasts off from the launch pad at 7:01 a.m. from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 20, 2015. *The new carrier rocket will be mainly used for the launch of micro-satellites and the 20 micro-satellites will be used for space tests.* (Xinhua/Yan Yan)"

China's new carrier rocket succeeds in first trip - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Can you tell me what does Long March 6 have over its predecessors?
> 
> For example I know it uses a new rocket engine, with a better fuel. But what else?
> 
> Is it really road mobile, that is can be launched from anywhere?


It cannot be launched from anywhere, because it needs external special storage and equipment for the cryogenic fuel. However all the launch pad function and operation are integrated into the launch truck/vehicle that has a automatic driving function with 3-D positional precision within 5mm. LM-6+payload would be assembled, integrated, test and transported while horizontal. It require only 7 days of pre-launch preparation.

In another word, it is designed to have highly automated, simplified and streamlined launch operation for economical and fast launch in order to be commercially competitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Launch video





From bbs.9ifly.cn, gif capture of the above video. Show animation of the released of the payload of 20 micro satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*CZ-6: Where are the boosters or fins?*

In my view, the most radical aspect of the CZ-6 rocket (which looks like it only has one engine) is the lack of boosters or fins. The control units or surfaces are missing.

Is China using gyroscopic precession?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Martian2 said:


> *CZ-6: Where are the boosters or fins?*
> 
> In my view, the most radical aspect of the CZ-6 rocket (which looks like it only has one engine) is the lack of boosters or fins. The control units or surfaces are missing.
> 
> Is China using gyroscopic precession?




many rockets don't have fins, for example falcon 9, earlier CZ-2's, more current CZ-3C. the american saturn-5 rocket had fins but they later found out they didn't need it because the rocket was stable enough and actually planned to remove the fins to save weight but then the whole programs was pretty much canceled before that can happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

applesauce said:


> many rockets don't have fins, for example falcon 9, earlier CZ-2's, more current CZ-3C. the american saturn-5 rocket had fins but they later found out they didn't need it because the rocket was stable enough and actually planned to remove the fins to save weight but then the whole programs was pretty much canceled before that can happen.


Falcon 9 has multiple engines. Using differential thrust, you can steer a rocket. Same situation with Saturn V. It had multiple engines.

CZ-2 and CZ-3 both have multiple engines. By throttling the separate engines, you can produce differential thrust.

As far as I can see, the CZ-6 has only one rocket engine. You can't use differential thrust to steer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Great ... one gimbaled engine !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Martian2 said:


> Falcon 9 has multiple engines. Using differential thrust, you can steer a rocket. Same situation with Saturn V. It had multiple engines.
> 
> CZ-2 and CZ-3 both have multiple engines. By throttling the separate engines, you can produce differential thrust.
> 
> As far as I can see, the CZ-6 has only one rocket engine. You can't use differential thrust to steer.



i was merely giving some example of finless rockets, there are plenty of ways to control rockets without fins, differential thrust isn't the only way (if you play kerbal space program, this is very familiar), for a single engine rocket such as the CZ-6, you can have gimbaled thrust control, where that one nozzle can move a bit in from side to side(most modern, one engine, rockets uses this method or vanes). SLBM's uses this too. other methods include control vanes and more exotically, shifting the center of mass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

applesauce said:


> i was merely giving some example of finless rockets, there are plenty of ways to control rockets without fins, differential thrust isn't the only way (if you play kerbal space program, this is very familiar), for a single engine rocket such as the CZ-6, you can have gimbaled thrust control, where that one nozzle can move a bit in from side to side(most modern, one engine, rockets uses this method or vanes). SLBM's uses this too. other methods include control vanes and more exotically, shifting the center of mass


The CZ-6 rocket engine looks like its embedded into the fuselage.

Gyroscopic precession means "shifting center of mass."

I raised the point in case someone knows the technology that is being used on the CZ-6.

Very advanced control technologies on an expensive SLBM makes sense. It's surprising to see it applied on a civilian rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Long March 6 - Spaceflight101


> YF-100 is available in a one-axis and two-axis gimbaled version. CZ-6 uses two-axis gimabling for pitch and yaw control while roll control is accomplished with four Roll Control Thrusters each delivering a thrust of 1,000 Newtons (102kgf) burning a mixture of Kerosene and Hydrogen Peroxide.




But Chinese report of the roll control thruster is different.
長征六號創造性地使用了發動機燃氣滾控系統，利用一級發動機渦輪泵後引出高溫高壓富氧燃氣，與發動機一起對火箭進行滾動姿態控制，以保證火箭飛行過程中的姿態穩定。這在國際上屬於首創。
Long March 6 creative use of the engine gas generation for roll control. Using the high temperature and high pressure oxygen-rich gas, post the first stage engine turbopump for rocket roll control to ensure stable flight attitude. This first of its kind in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

CZ-6

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## applesauce

Martian2 said:


> The CZ-6 rocket engine looks like its embedded into the fuselage.
> 
> Gyroscopic precession means "shifting center of mass."
> 
> I raised the point in case someone knows the technology that is being used on the CZ-6.
> 
> Very advanced control technologies on an expensive SLBM makes sense. It's surprising to see it applied on a civilian rocket.



look i understand you want these rocket to magically have the best or must futuristic tech in em. however, this is simply not true, they work great as is and will form the next generation of chinese rockets that will see the space station get built, and evetually lead to CZ-9 super heavy.

from China conducts debut launch of Long March 6 | NASASpaceFlight.com

"The first stage has a 3.35 meter diameter and is equipped with a single YF-100 engine, consuming 76,000 kg of kerosene RP-1/LOX. The YF-100 engine is capable of a ground thrust of 1,177 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2.9 km/s. Burn time is 155 seconds. The first stage uses four 1000 N thrusters for roll control. "


----------



## BoQ77

*China wishes to buy RD-180 rocket engines from Russia*
12:46 July 7, 2015 Interfax





Atlas V rockets have used Russian RD-180 engines since 1996. Source: Press Photo / NASA

China is interested in buying Russia's RD-180 dual-combustion chamber 400 tonne thrust engines for its prospective super-heavy-lift launch vehicle, a source familiar with the situation told Interfax-AVN on July 7.

"The question is at least about buying ready rocket engines, first and foremost, RD-180, or even acquiring a production license," the source said in comment on a statement by Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin who said on Monday that China might buy Russian rocket engines.

In his words, "the second option is undesirable to us."

"It's all about coordination of an intergovernmental agreement on the protection of technologies, and we have an obvious difference here: the Chinese want to use our engine at their own discretion and we cannot do that. Consistent with the missile technology control regime, we bear full responsibility for the use [of this technology] by a country not participating in this regime," he said.

At present, RD-180 engines designed and manufactured by NPO Energomash in the Moscow region are supplied to the United States.

"The Chinese have chosen the RD-180 engine for possible development of a universal rocket module on its basis, because an [engine] modification for Russia's Rus-M launch vehicle was supposed to deliver a payload to the orbit even in the case of failure of one engine in the first stage's propulsion package," he said.

As known, former heads of Roscosmos abandoned the project of a medium-class launch vehicle with increased lift capacity, Rus-M, in favor of Angara.

A draft federal space program for the period from 2016 till 2025 does not envisage the development of a super-heavy-lift launch vehicle in Russia. The program only stipulates an upgrade of the heavy-lift launch vehicle Angara-A5 to the Angara-A5B modification with 35 tonne lift capacity.


- China wishes to buy RD-180 rocket engines from Russia | Russia Beyond The Headlines)


----------



## JSCh

厂房内整合
CZ-6 being assembled













2015年9月13日转场
CZ-6 being transported

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> 厂房内整合
> CZ-6 being assembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015年9月13日转场
> CZ-6 being transported



I think this is a prelude for DF-41. 

The warhead can easily be filled up of 10 MIRV, not including decoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> I think this is a prelude for DF-41.
> 
> The warhead can easily be filled up of 10 MIRV, not including decoy.



What is the weight of one Chinese warhead? 

The only analyst I have read pointed it out to be 300kg, which will only allow 3-4 warheads on something similar.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is the weight of one Chinese warhead?
> 
> The only analyst I have read pointed it out to be 300kg, which will only allow 3-4 warheads on something similar.


300kg sounds reasonable.  But it's lighter than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> 300kg sounds reasonable.  But it's lighter than that.


How much is it?


----------



## j20blackdragon

U.S. Air Force Global Strike Command (AFGSC) has already confirmed that China has a nuclear warhead for the CJ-20 ALCM back in 2013. This would imply that China has a warhead similar to the W80 which is around 290 pounds (130 kg).

Air Force Briefing Shows Nuclear Modernizations But Ignores US and UK Programs - Federation Of American Scientists

https://fas.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/afgsc2013.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

Martian2 said:


> *CZ-6: Where are the boosters or fins?*
> 
> In my view, the most radical aspect of the CZ-6 rocket (which looks like it only has one engine) is the lack of boosters or fins. The control units or surfaces are missing.
> 
> *Is China using gyroscopic precession*?



CZ-6 should likely be equipped with an electronic system - the Thrust Vector Control Activator (TVCA ) , on board for balancing, stablizing and keeping the rocket in intended direction. TVCA controls the exhaust nozzles to effect the vectoring functions so adjustments to maintain the proper flight conditions of the rocket can be made in time

This is a video showing a TVCA test:






and this is the gimbaled thrust technology that @SOHEIL was talking about:










An important aspect of rocket flight is stability and control of the rocket. Model rockets, stomp rockets, and bottle rockets all use aerodynamic forces to provide some measure of flight stability. But these types of toy rockets do not have any system for flight control. In order to successfully complete its mission, a full scale rocket is designed with systems for both stability and control. The Guidance system usually includes sophisticated sensors and computers to detect the orientation, location, and speed of the rocket.

To maneuver the rocket in flight, several different systems can be used. Early rockets, and some air-to-air missiles, use movable aerodynamic surfaces like the elevators on an airplane. Of course, this system only works on rockets which remain in the atmosphere. Later rockets designed to exit the atmosphere used small vanes in the nozzle exhaust to vector the thrust. Most modern rockets, like the Space Shuttle and the Saturn V moon rockets, use a system called *gimbaled thrust*.

In a gimbaled thrust system, the exhaust nozzle of the rocket can be swiveled from side to side. As the nozzle is moved, the direction of the thrust is changed relative to the center of gravity of the rocket. On the figure at the top we show three case. The middle rocket shows the "normal" flight configuration in which the direction of thrust is along the *center line* of the rocket and through the center of gravity of the rocket. On the rocket at the left, the nozzle has been deflected to the left and the *thrust line* is now inclined to the rocket center line at an angle *a* called the *gimbal angle*. Since the thrust no longer passes through the center of gravity, a torque is generated about the center of gravity and the nose of the rocket turns to the left. If the nozzle is gimbaled back along the center line, the rocket will move to the left. On the rocket at the right, the nozzle has been deflected to the right and the nose is moved to the right.

Here's a computer animation of the motion of the rocket as the nozzle is gimbaled:






You can also use this Java applet to investigate the motion of a rocket as the nozzle is gimbaled:

You can change the nozzle angle by using the buttons at the bottom of the simulator. "Reset" brings the rocket back to its original configuration.

You can download your own copy of this simulator for use off line. The program is provided as Gimbal.zip. You must save this file on your hard drive and "Extract" the necessary files from Gimbal.zip. Click on "Gimbal.html" to launch your browser and load the program

Gimbaled Thrust

However, the post by @JSCh said:



JSCh said:


> Long March 6 - Spaceflight101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YF-100 is available in a one-axis and two-axis gimbaled version. CZ-6 uses two-axis gimabling for pitch and yaw control while roll control is accomplished with *four Roll Control Thrusters* each delivering a thrust of 1,000 Newtons (102kgf) burning a mixture of Kerosene and Hydrogen Peroxide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Chinese report of the roll control thruster is different.
> 長征六號創造性地使用了發動機燃氣滾控系統，利用一級發動機渦輪泵後引出高溫高壓富氧燃氣，與發動機一起對火箭進行滾動姿態控制，以保證火箭飛行過程中的姿態穩定。這在國際上屬於首創。
> Long March 6 creative use of the engine gas generation for roll control. Using the high temperature and high pressure oxygen-rich gas, post the first stage engine turbopump for rocket roll control to ensure stable flight attitude. This first of its kind in the world.
Click to expand...










The "roll control thruster (nozzle) can be seen in the above illustration in yellow colour on the left and right sides of the engine nozzle. CZ-6's four roll control nozzles might have been installed in the engine similar to above in a criss-cross manner

Also pls see the following pic where the main engine nozzle is clearly noticeable. I believe the "roll control thrusters" are hidden in the yellowish piece of tarp







"Gyroscopic precession" is a very good phyical phenomenon which creates tremendous torque to set a device in motion and to stablize it by spinning mechanism against gravitational force but I dont think "*gyroscopic precession"* is in use here on CZ-6. The above-said system and technology are used for correction and balancing instead




Also here is a brief illustrated history of the max number of satellites sent to orbit in one go by respective countries:

China - 3 satellites on Sept 20, 1981 (Now 20. 34 years later)
India - 10 satellites on April 28, 2004
USA - 29 satellites on Nov 19, 2013
Russia - 32 satellites on Nov 21, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

If you watch the launch video, you would probably notice the roll thrusters working from the side of the rocket (at 0:21) like this,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

http://static.video.qq.com/TPout.swf?auto=1&vid=k0166m4pwyr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

One of CZ-6 greatest advantage is the simplified quick launch capability via the transport/launch vehicle. 

You just need to park the transport vehicle at predetermined spot, disembarked the launch erector and moved away, placed the rocket on launch pad, fill in liquid rocket fuel, then launch within the launch window.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*CZ-6 launcher takes to the sky*


15 years after its concept was first conceived and 6 years after its development began, China’s CZ-6 (Chang Zheng-6, or Long March-6) orbital launcher finally made its maiden flight on 20 September 2015, marking the first major milestone in the development of China’s new-generation Chang Zheng launcher rockets.

The CZ-6 rocket was delivered to the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre (TSLC) in August 2015. The launch was originally scheduled for 07:00 CST on 19 September (18 September, 23:00 UTC). However, the launch was aborted at T minus 10 minutes due to a technical issue. 24 hours later, at 07:01 CST on 20 September (19 September, 23:01 UTC), the rocket finally lifted off, lofting a multi-payload of 20 micro- and nano-satellites into orbit.






*Overview
*
The first all-new Chinese orbital launcher introduced in nearly two decades, the CZ-6 has been positioned as a small-load orbital launcher for small- and micro-satellites of under 1,000 kg mass, filling a launch capacity gap in the existing Chang Zheng launch vehicle family. This put the CZ-6 in the same class as the European Space Agency Vega and the Russian Angara-1.

China began the development of the new-generation Chang Zheng launchers in 2000. The most significant improvement over the current generation Chang Zheng rockets was the abandoning of the toxic N2O4/UDMH propellant in favour of the cleaner Liquid Oxygen (LOX)/Kerosene and LOX/LH2 propellents.

The CZ-6 is the first member of the new generation rocket family to fly. It is to be followed by two further models — the medium-load CZ-7 and the heavy-load CZ-5, which are due to make their maiden flights in 2016 and 2017 respectively. Together they will gradually replace the entire current generation Chang Zheng launchers including the CZ-2, CZ-3 and CZ-4 series over the next decade or so.

*Original Concept*

China’s new generation expandable space launcher rocket family was first announced in February 2001, followed by more detailed descriptions during the Zhuhai Air Show in late 2002. The original concept was to assemble launchers of various capabilities from three baseline rocket modules of 2.25 m, 3.35 m and 5.00 m diameter. These modules would be powered by either the 120 t thrust liquid engine YF-100 or the 50 t thrust liquid engine YF-77.

The smallest launcher of the family was to be based on the 2.25 m diameter module powered by a single YF-100 engine. Under the modular design principle, the same module could also serve as the strap-on booster for the medium- and heavy-load launchers.

The small-load launcher rocket was to be added with a LOX/LH2 upper-stage powered by a YF-73 engine derived from the CZ-3’s third-stage, giving a launch capability of up to 1,500 kg payload to the low Earth orbit (LEO), or up to 1,000 kg to the 700 km Sun Synchronous Orbit (SSO).

According to the calculations, a rocket 2.25 m in diameter would need to be around 35 m in length in order to carry enough propellant to achieve the intended payload capacity. At this length-to-diameter ratio the rocket would require extra enhancements in its structural strength and flight control. In addition, the rocket’s payload capacity to SSO would be limited to under 500 kg if the launch mission would only rely on land-based tracking stations within Chinese territory.

As an alternative, the design team produced an additional two proposals based on an enlarged first stage either 3.00 m or 3.35 m in diameter. Eventually a three-stage design with a 3.35 m diameter first-stage and 2.25 m diameter second- and third-stage (Design Proposal C) was chosen as the final design.






*Development History*

China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT, or the 1st Academy) of China Aerospace Science & Technology Corporation (CASC) was originally leading the development of all new-generation Chang Zheng launcher rockets, but the CZ-6 development was reassigned to Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST, or the 8th Academy) in July 2008.

The Chinese government officially authorised the CZ-6 development in 2009. SAST has since then introduced some further improvements to the rocket’s design, including thrust vectoring control on the rocket’s first-stage and self-pressurisation oxidiser tanks.

At the time when the CZ-6 development began, it had been nearly 20 years since China last introduced an all-new launcher rocket. SAST identified 12 key new technologies on the CZ-6, including three newly developed rocket engines (YF-100, YF-115, and the H2O2/Kerosene engine), a newly developed guidance, navigation and control (GNC) system, and a restartable third-stage.

Detailed design of the launcher was carried out by Shanghai Institute of Aerospace System Engineering (上海宇航系统工程研究所), or 805 Institute, a subsidiary of SAST. The rocket is fabricated at SAST-owned Shanghai General Factory of Aerospace Equipment Manufacturing (上海航天设备制造总厂), also known as 149 Factory.

The YF-100 rocket engine was certified by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) in early 2012. The first ground testing of the CZ-6’s first-stage was conducted successfully on 27 November 2012, followed by a second successful testing on 3 April 2013. The CZ-6’s second-stage had its ground testing in the first half of 2013, and the third-stage in July of the same year. The long-duration (500 seconds) ground testing of the YF-100 engine was conducted in August 2013.

At the same time, a new launch pad to support CZ-6 launch missions began construction at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre (TSLC). Instead of an umbilical tower commonly seen in other Chinese launch complexes, the new launch pad featured only a simple umbilical structure providing gas, liquid and power supplies due to the rapid-launch capability of the CZ-6.

A non-flying example of the CZ-6 was delivered to the TSLC in late 2013 for an all-system launch campaign simulation. In December 2013 Chinese state-run media confirmed that the CZ-6 launch simulation had been completed, paving the way for the launcher’s maiden flight scheduled for 2014–15. However, it took another 20 months for SAST to fine-tune the rocket’s design, before the launcher was ready for its maiden flight.

*Design Features
*
The whole launch vehicle has a gross launch mass of 103,217 kg and a dry mass of 9,020 kg. The 1,177 kN thrust YF-100 engine gives the rocket a thrust-to-weight ratio of 1.2. The overall length of the launcher is 29.237 m, significantly reducing its length-to-diameter ratio. The launcher has a maximum payload capacity of 1,080 kg to a 700 km SSO, or 500 kg if only Chinese domestic land-based tracking stations are used.

The first stage of the launcher is 3.35 m in diameter and is powered by a single YF-100 liquid engine burning the LOX/Kerosene bi-propellant. The stage carries 76,000 kg of propellants and has a burn time of 155 seconds.

The second stage is 2.25 m in diameter and is powered by a single YF-115 liquid engine also burning the LOX/Kerosene bi-propellant. The stage carries 15,000 kg of propellants.

The third-stage, also 2.25 m in diameter, is powered by four parallel 1,000 N-thrust liquid engines burning hydrogen peroxide (H2O2)/Kerosene bi-propellant. With a dual-way swinging nozzle and restart capability, these engines would also serve as the rocket’s reaction control system (RCS) thrusters during the ascent flight, an arrangement intended to simplify the launcher’s control system and improve its reliability.

The launcher could be fitted with two types of payload fairing, either 2.25 m or 2.60 m in diameter, in order to support different sizes of payload cargo.

Due to the relatively small size and structural weight, the rocket could be assembled at the rocket plant and then transported in one-piece on a wheeled transporter vehicle to the launch pad, where it is erected, checked, fuelled, and launched. The entire launch campaign would only take 7 days, in contrast to 30—40 days required by conventional Chang Zheng launchers.






*CZ-6A
*
Even before the CZ-6 made its maiden flight, SAST had already begun the conceptual study of a drastically modified version known as CZ-6A (also referred to as CZ-8 by some sources). According to the PowerPoint presentation produced by SAST, the CZ-6A launcher would feature two 2.00 m diameter solid rocket strap-on boosters, a redesigned first-stage powered by two YF-100 engines, and a redesigned 3.35 m second-stage.

The new launcher would be capable of delivering up to 4,000 kg payload to the SSO, making it in the same class as the CZ-7 medium-load launcher currently being developed by CALT. The CZ-7 requires special fuelling equipment for its LOX/LH2 engines, which is only available at the Xichang or Hainan launch centre, whereas the CZ-6A could be launched from all four launch centres in China.

Some sources also suggested that the CZ-6A could be fitted with SAST’s TY-1 upper stage, which has multiple-satellite, multiple restart, and long-duration flight capabilities. This would enable the CZ-6A to support the launch of geostationary satellites and deep space probes.

CZ-6 launcher takes to the sky | SinoDefence

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Could You please add a short translation for the guys like me (and probably girls here too) that don't speak Chinese !??

Thanks,
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Could You please add a short translation for the guys like me (and probably girls here too) that don't speak Chinese !??
> 
> Thanks,
> Deino


I think the background of the ship shall more or less tells you something. Related to CZ-5 rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> Could You please add a short translation for the guys like me (and probably girls here too) that don't speak Chinese !??
> 
> Thanks,
> Deino


Yuan Wang-class tracking ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Yuan Wang 21*
Yuan Wang 21 is a cargo ship designed specially to transport rockets such as Long March 5. Designed by the 708th Research Institute, construction begun in April 1, 2012, and was launched on November 29, 2012. Yuan Wang 21 entered service on May 6, 2013. Specification:[13]


Length (m): 130
Width (m): 19
Draft (m): 5.8
Displacement (t): 9080
*Yuan Wang 22*
Yuan Wang 22 is also a cargo ship designed specially to transport rockets such as Long March 5, and it is also built by Jiangnan Shipyard, the same builder of earlier Yuan Wang 21. Yuan Wang 22 might be a sister ship of Yuan Wang 21, but this cannot be confirmed yet, because detailed information / specification of Yuan Wang 22 has not been released by official Chinese governmental sources yet (as of 2014). Yuan Wang 22 was launched on January 24, 2013.

********
Reported by Chinese media, on 20th Sept. both ships left for Wenchang, where the launch center is.

Reported to arrive tomorrow 25th Sept. They carried the CZ-5 for launch rehearsal or simulation at Wenchang SLC. 

The banner said something like "Best wishes for successful CZ-5 launch rehearsal mission".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

I can smell CZ-5 may be launched in early next year 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CZ-11 are go：

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Ähhhm ... a tube-launched sattelite launcher !!!

Looks like a DF-31 or whatever-development !???

Any specs to this type ??

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Congratulations to all for the successful maiden flight of the CZ-11 LV at 9:41am Beijing Time on 25.09.2015.

The solid fuel rocket sent 4 payloads into orbit。

9时41分 长征十一号搭载四颗卫星成功首飞_科技_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> Could You please add a short translation for the guys like me (and probably girls here too) that don't speak Chinese !??
> 
> Thanks,
> Deino



The banner in front reads: Wish the Long March 5 rocket joint training mission a complete success

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Deino said:


> Ähhhm ... a tube-launched sattelite launcher !!!
> 
> Looks like a DF-31 or whatever-development !???
> 
> Any specs to this type ??
> 
> Deino


Yeah, you are right, developed from DF-31

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Coming along nicely ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Looks like CZ-5 initial launch at end of the year is not an unrealistic estimation after all. 

I have a feeling, CCP top brass is pushing the CZ-5. Its good that they value how important this rocket is to China space power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China sends satellite to aid 'smart city' *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-9-26 0:28:25

China on Friday sent a satellite into space to aid urban management by monitoring traffic and smog, its designers said.

Pujiang-1 was among four micro-satellites on the carrier rocket Long March-11 that lifted off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China. 

Zhang Chunming from Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology said the satellite was designed around the idea of promoting "smart city" construction. It can monitor the weather, traffic and population density of a city.

"For instance, Pujiang-1 can instantly report the location of oil slick should there be a spill on the Huangpu River, Shanghai," Zhang said.

The satellite can also be used to support resources surveys, as well as emergency response and rescue, Zhang added.

Its antenna holder was 3D printed, the first time such a process has been used by China in its satellite production, according to the designers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Looking forward to the launch of the Jilin-1A optical satellite in early Oct。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Looking forward to the launch of the Jilin-1A optical satellite in early Oct。



What is the resolution of the satellite?


----------



## S. Martin

Fours days after "CZ-6" was lunched successfully, another new type of chinese Long March rocket "CZ-11" started its maiden flight and successfully sent four satellites into space. It seems that the new generation of Long March (CZ) rocket has open its curtain of a big show. Which one will play next ? CZ-7 or CZ-5? 

It's reported that CZ-6, CZ-11 and CZ-7 will act as key roles for chinese commercial satellite lunch in following decades. Many new technologies are applied in these new rockets, which allow them to be more cost saving, more environment friendly, more reliable together with shorter lunching preparation time. Hence they're expected to explode bigger business in international satellite lunching market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

S. Martin said:


> Fours days after "CZ-6" was lunched successfully, another new type of chinese Long March rocket "CZ-11" started its maiden flight and successfully sent four satellites into space. It seems that the new generation of Long March (CZ) rocket has open its curtain of a big show. Which one will play next ? CZ-7 or CZ-5?
> 
> It's reported that CZ-6, CZ-11 and CZ-7 will act as key roles for chinese commercial satellite lunch in following decades. Many new technologies are applied in these new rockets, which allow them to be more cost saving, more environment friendly, more reliable together with shorter lunching preparation time. Hence they're expected to explode bigger business in international satellite lunching market.



But right now, China is banned by the US to carry any US satellite component, which makes it hard for International market to send satellites because almost all satellites use various US components.


----------



## S. Martin

Within five days, two types of Chinese new generation Long March rockets "CZ-6" and "CZ-11" were lunched successfully. And it's reported that CZ-7 and CZ-5 are planned to lunch next year. It sounds crazy! The curtain of a big show now is opening! 

Per the reports, Many new technologies are applied in these new rockets, like non-toxic kerosene engine, solid fuel engine and new satellite releasing system. Hence they're expected to be more competitive and to explode bigger business in international satellite lunching market. What do you think about it? 

And how are their carrying capabilites comparing with European, US, Russia, Japan and India rockets? Does it implies a big progress of Chinese military missles?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S. Martin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But right now, China is banned by the US to carry any US satellite component, which makes it hard for International market to send satellites because almost all satellites use various US components.



Um, That's really a trouble. But things may change in future, politics should serve the economic development rather than become its barrier.


----------



## Beast

S. Martin said:


> Um, That's really a trouble. But things may change in future, politics should serve the economic development rather than become its barrier.



As China is becoming sophisticated. China can offer the same capabilities of US satelite component at lower price. This mean from making telecomunication satelites to launching rocket, everything will be made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S. Martin

Beast said:


> As China is becoming sophisticated. China can offer the same capabilities of US satelite component at lower price. This mean from making telecomunication satelites to launching rocket, everything will be made in China.



In the area of satellite design and manufacturing, We're still have a long way to catch up with US. For rockets, Long March new series will stand in same line with others in technology, plus having a lower cost of lunching. So I belive Long March new rockets will become top competitor in international commercial satellite lunching market, regardless of politics barrier. Although US set fence on the high-end satellite manufacture and lunching, but China still have lots chances to explode and dominate low/Mid-end satellite users, with the sevice of package of satellite design, manufacture and lunching.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

S. Martin said:


> In the area of satellite design and manufacturing, We're still have a long way to catch up with US. For rockets, Long March new series will stand in same line with others in technology, plus having a lower cost of lunching. So I belive Long March new rockets will become top competitor in international commercial satellite lunching market, regardless of politics barrier. Although US set fence on the high-end satellite manufacture and lunching, but China still have lots chances to explode and dominate low/Mid-end satellite users, with the sevice of package of satellite design, manufacture and lunching.



I am not an expert in satellite technology, though for whatever I have read, China seems to be behind. 


But for rockets, China is still substantially behind US. US has had a 100k + ton launchers. 

Not only that it has multiple heavy launcher in operation for decades. It is also testing reusable launch vehicles now. I would rather say that the company Space X is ahead of China in launch technology as well. Space X can very well be the 2nd best in Launch technology, after NASA.


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I am not an expert in satellite technology, though for whatever I have read, China seems to be behind.
> 
> 
> But for rockets, China is still substantially behind US. US has had a *100k + ton launchers. *
> 
> Not only that it has multiple heavy launcher in operation for decades. It is also testing reusable launch vehicles now. I would rather say that the company Space X is ahead of China in launch technology as well. Space X can very well be the 2nd best in Launch technology, after NASA.



What is that?


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I am not an expert in satellite technology, though for whatever I have read, China seems to be behind.
> 
> 
> But for rockets, China is still substantially behind US. US has had a 100k + ton launchers.
> 
> Not only that it has multiple heavy launcher in operation for decades. It is also testing reusable launch vehicles now. I would rather say that the company Space X is ahead of China in launch technology as well. Space X can very well be the 2nd best in Launch technology, after NASA.


Not by a huge margin. The CZ-5 will be launch end of this year or early next year. It is using advanced KOX/kerosene engine which only Russia and China possess such technology. The boaster core CZ-6 has already been tested and launch recently, everything went smoothly.

Reusable launch vehicle is not something high tech. You must take into consideration the cost. The US space resuable shuttle is so expensive that using one time used capsule is far cheaper method deployed by the Russian and by Chinese too. Sapce exploration has a budget limit and not endless nonsense pursue of technology at all cost.

Same as reusable capsule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Not by a huge margin. The CZ-5 will be launch end of this year or early next year. It is using advanced KOX/kerosene engine which only Russia and China possess such technology. The boaster core CZ-6 has already been tested and launch recently, everything went smoothly.
> 
> Reusable launch vehicle is not something high tech. You must take into consideration the cost. The US space resuable shuttle is so expensive that using one time used capsule is far cheaper method deployed by the Russian and by Chinese too. Sapce exploration has a budget limit and not endless nonsense pursue of technology at all cost.
> 
> Same as reusable capsule.



US is already at an advanced stage for developing future extra heavy lift capability rockets. 

Also, reusable aren't that simple. You need some delicate engineering to achieve a stable soft return. Space X has been trying to do so, but has failed to do that. From everything I have read, reusable are expected to significantly reduce launch prices. 

Also, the general concept of many things is easy, but the implementation is difficult. Like a rocket is essentially the controlled combustion of fuel and oxidizer. But the engineering is difficult.



Dungeness said:


> What is that?



Look here: 

Comparison of orbital launch systems - Wikiwand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> US is already at an advanced stage for developing future extra heavy lift capability rockets.
> 
> Also, reusable aren't that simple. You need some delicate engineering to achieve a stable soft return. Space X has been trying to do so, but has failed to do that. From everything I have read, reusable are expected to significantly reduce launch prices.
> 
> Also, the general concept of many things is easy, but the implementation is difficult. Like a rocket is essentially the controlled combustion of fuel and oxidizer. But the engineering is difficult.



May I know how advances is the stage of US next generation heavy launch? China too has already started the Long Mach 9 project.

New rocket on drawing board - China - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> US is already at an advanced stage for developing future extra heavy lift capability rockets.
> 
> Also, reusable aren't that simple. You need some delicate engineering to achieve a stable soft return. Space X has been trying to do so, but has failed to do that. From everything I have read, reusable are expected to significantly reduce launch prices.
> 
> Also, the general concept of many things is easy, but the implementation is difficult. Like a rocket is essentially the controlled combustion of fuel and oxidizer. But the engineering is difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Look here:
> 
> Comparison of orbital launch systems - Wikiwand



I don't have to look. Are you sure 100K+ton launcher actually exist? Forgot to bring your glasses or your common sense?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Dungeness said:


> I don't have to look. Are you sure 100K+ton launcher actually exist? Forgot to bring your glasses or your common sense?


Even the saturn V weight only 2290tons.  100k tons will be 100000tons. Wow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> May I know how advances is the stage of US next generation heavy launch? China too has already started the Long Mach 9 project.
> 
> New rocket on drawing board - China - Chinadaily.com.cn



They are planning to launch via SLS 1, with a 100 k tonne capacity in 2018. 

Will follow up with an upgraded SLS 2 with a 130k tonne capacity in 2021. 

Read here: Space Launch System - Wikiwand


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Dungeness said:


> I don't have to look. Are you sure 100K+ton launcher actually exist? Forgot to bring your glasses or your common sense?



I am sorry. The k was unnecessary. It is 100 tonne.

Also Space X's own Falcon Heavy, is also undergoing tests, which can launch 70 tonne. 

Falcon Heavy - Wikiwand

Also the news article itself quotes a date of 2028 for the possible launch, provided the government adopts the development programme. 

Right now what is going on is preliminary study, which will be presented to the government for sanctioning of funds. 


According to an earlier report by China News Service, Liang Xiaohong, deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, disclosed that the Long March-9 is planned to have a maximum payload of 130 tons and its first launch will take place around 2028.

Liang urged the government to include the Long March-9's development in its space agenda as soon as possible so that China's rocket technologies will not lag behind those of other space powers.

Once the Long March-9 is developed and put into service, China will be able to go deeper into space, as it has begun to draw an ambitious blueprint for exploration beyond the moon.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese Long March 3B lofts next Beidou-3 satellite*
September 29, 2015 by Rui C. Barbosa
The fifth Chinese launch in September took place at 23:13 UTC on Tuesday (Wednesday morning local time) with a Long March-3B/G2 rocket orbiting another Beidou-3 navigation satellite. The launch of BDS I2-S (or Beidou-20) took place from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center via the modified pad 3.
*
Chinese Launch:*

Tuesday’s launch is another steady step in the completion of the Phase III of the Beidou program several years ahead of schedule – by as soon as 2017, rather than 2020.

However, the launch initially received a blackout in the Chinese media, with lift-off only confirmed by local observers. It will take several hours – once the spacecraft was successfully deployed – for the Chinese media to acknowledge the launch.

The Beidou Phase III system includes the migration of its civil Beidou 1 or B1 signal from 1561.098 MHz to a frequency centered at 1575.42 MHz – the same as the GPS L1 and Galileo E1 civil signals – and its transformation from a quadrature phase shift keying (QPSK) modulation to a multiplexed binary offset carrier (MBOC) modulation similar to the future GPS L1C and Galileo’s E1.

The current (Phase II) B1 open service signal uses QPSK modulation with 4.092 megahertz bandwidth centered at 1561.098 MHz.

The current Beidou constellation of geostationary (GEO) – five inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO), and four middle Earth orbiting (MEO) – spacecraft are transmitting open and authorized signals at B2 (1207.14 MHz) and an authorized service at B3 (1268.52 MHz).

Real-time, stand-alone Beidou horizontal positioning accuracy was classed as better than 6 meters (95 percent) and with a vertical accuracy better than 10 meters (95 percent).

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China’s satellite navigation system, approved by the Chinese government in 2004, capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The Chinese navigation system is being developed and deployed in three phases: Phase 1 (starting in 2003), consisted of an experimental regional navigation system, BeiDou-1, which provided active navigation service; Phase 2 (started in 2012), consisted of a reduced satellite constellation and provides open service over China.

This phase aimed at deploying a system with passive positioning and timing capability over a regional area; Phase 3 (starting in 2020), by 2020, the system would reach full operational capability with a constellation of 27 MEOs plus 5 GEOs and the existing 3 IGSOs satellites of the regional system. CNSS would provide global navigation services, similarly to the GPS, GLONASS or Galileo systems.

CNSS is expected to support two different kind of general services: RDSS and RNSS. In the Radio Determination Satellite Service (RDSS), the user position is computed by a ground station using the round trip time of signals exchanged via GEO satellite.

The RDSS Long term feature further includes: short message communication (guaranteeing backward compatibility with Beidou-1), large volume message communication, information connection, and extended coverage.

The Radio Navigation Satellite Service (RNSS) is very similar to that provided by GPS and Galileo and is designed to achieve similar performances.

The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020 eventually consisting a constellation of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO (21,500 km orbits) satellites, three IGSO satellites (inclined at 55 degrees) and five GSO satellites.

The system will be dual use, based on a civilian service that will provide an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user’s service, providing higher accuracies.

The first phase of the project will involve coverage of the Chinese territory. However, the future Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The new satellite – now named as BDS I2-S (Beidou-20) – uses a new bus that feature a phased array antenna for navigation signals and a laser retroreflector. Launch mass is about 800/850 kg and the satellites have an operational lifespan of 10 years. Previous BDS I1-S satellite was built by the Shanghai Small Satellite Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

*Launcher and launch center:*

Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.

he CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.

The first two stages as well as the four strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

Tuesday’s launch took place from the modernized Pad LC3.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.
Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.


Some photos from the launch:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

*China launches 20th Beidou navigation satellite*

XICHANG, Sichuan Province, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 7:13 a.m. Beijing Time Wednesday.

Launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. It was the 20th satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and puts China one step closer to providing an alternative to the U.S.-operated GPS.

For the first time the satellite featured a hydrogen atomic clock. A series of tests related to the clock and a new navigation-signal system will be undertaken, according to a statement from the center.

Named after the Chinese term for the plough or the Big Dipper constellation, the Beidou project was formally launched in 1994, some 20 years after GPS.

The first Beidou satellite was not launched until 2000. Nonetheless, by 2012, a regional network had already taken shape, which provided positioning, navigation, timing and short message services in China and several other Asian countries.

China plans to expand the Beidou services to most of the countries covered in its "Belt and Road" initiative by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020.

China launches 20th Beidou navigation satellite
- Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Dungeness

bobsm said:


> *Chinese Long March 3B lofts next Beidou-3 satellite*
> September 29, 2015 by Rui C. Barbosa
> The fifth Chinese launch in September took place at 23:13 UTC on Tuesday (Wednesday morning local time) with a Long March-3B/G2 rocket orbiting another Beidou-3 navigation satellite. The launch of BDS I2-S (or Beidou-20) took place from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center via the modified pad 3.
> *
> Chinese Launch:*
> 
> Tuesday’s launch is another steady step in the completion of the Phase III of the Beidou program several years ahead of schedule – by as soon as 2017, rather than 2020.
> 
> However, the launch initially received a blackout in the Chinese media, with lift-off only confirmed by local observers. It will take several hours – once the spacecraft was successfully deployed – for the Chinese media to acknowledge the launch.
> 
> The Beidou Phase III system includes the migration of its civil Beidou 1 or B1 signal from 1561.098 MHz to a frequency centered at 1575.42 MHz – the same as the GPS L1 and Galileo E1 civil signals – and its transformation from a quadrature phase shift keying (QPSK) modulation to a multiplexed binary offset carrier (MBOC) modulation similar to the future GPS L1C and Galileo’s E1.
> 
> The current (Phase II) B1 open service signal uses QPSK modulation with 4.092 megahertz bandwidth centered at 1561.098 MHz.
> 
> The current Beidou constellation of geostationary (GEO) – five inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO), and four middle Earth orbiting (MEO) – spacecraft are transmitting open and authorized signals at B2 (1207.14 MHz) and an authorized service at B3 (1268.52 MHz).
> 
> Real-time, stand-alone Beidou horizontal positioning accuracy was classed as better than 6 meters (95 percent) and with a vertical accuracy better than 10 meters (95 percent).
> 
> The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China’s satellite navigation system, approved by the Chinese government in 2004, capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.
> 
> The Chinese navigation system is being developed and deployed in three phases: Phase 1 (starting in 2003), consisted of an experimental regional navigation system, BeiDou-1, which provided active navigation service; Phase 2 (started in 2012), consisted of a reduced satellite constellation and provides open service over China.
> 
> This phase aimed at deploying a system with passive positioning and timing capability over a regional area; Phase 3 (starting in 2020), by 2020, the system would reach full operational capability with a constellation of 27 MEOs plus 5 GEOs and the existing 3 IGSOs satellites of the regional system. CNSS would provide global navigation services, similarly to the GPS, GLONASS or Galileo systems.
> 
> CNSS is expected to support two different kind of general services: RDSS and RNSS. In the Radio Determination Satellite Service (RDSS), the user position is computed by a ground station using the round trip time of signals exchanged via GEO satellite.
> 
> The RDSS Long term feature further includes: short message communication (guaranteeing backward compatibility with Beidou-1), large volume message communication, information connection, and extended coverage.
> 
> The Radio Navigation Satellite Service (RNSS) is very similar to that provided by GPS and Galileo and is designed to achieve similar performances.
> 
> The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020 eventually consisting a constellation of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO (21,500 km orbits) satellites, three IGSO satellites (inclined at 55 degrees) and five GSO satellites.
> 
> The system will be dual use, based on a civilian service that will provide an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user’s service, providing higher accuracies.
> 
> The first phase of the project will involve coverage of the Chinese territory. However, the future Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.
> 
> The new satellite – now named as BDS I2-S (Beidou-20) – uses a new bus that feature a phased array antenna for navigation signals and a laser retroreflector. Launch mass is about 800/850 kg and the satellites have an operational lifespan of 10 years. Previous BDS I1-S satellite was built by the Shanghai Small Satellite Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).
> 
> *Launcher and launch center:*
> 
> Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.
> 
> he CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.
> 
> The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.
> 
> The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.
> 
> On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.
> 
> The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.
> 
> The first two stages as well as the four strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.
> 
> On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.
> 
> Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.
> 
> The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.
> 
> The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.
> 
> The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.
> 
> The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.
> 
> Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.
> 
> Tuesday’s launch took place from the modernized Pad LC3.
> 
> The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.
> 
> The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.
> Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.
> 
> The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.
> 
> 
> Some photos from the launch:
> 
> View attachment 261268
> View attachment 261269




5 space launches in 20 days! Is this a China's record?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Long March 3B lofts next Beidou-3 satellite*

September 29, 2015 by Rui C. Barbosa






The fifth Chinese launch in September took place at 23:13 UTC on Tuesday (Wednesday morning local time) with a Long March-3B/G2 rocket orbiting another Beidou-3 navigation satellite. The launch of BDS I2-S (or Beidou-20) took place from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center via the modified pad 3.

*Chinese Launch:*

Tuesday’s launch is another steady step in the completion of the Phase III of the Beidou program several years ahead of schedule – by as soon as 2017, rather than 2020.

However, the launch initially received a blackout in the Chinese media, with lift-off only confirmed by local observers. It took over an hour – once the spacecraft was successfully deployed – for the Chinese media to acknowledge the launch.






The Beidou Phase III system includes the migration of its civil Beidou 1 or B1 signal from 1561.098 MHz to a frequency centered at 1575.42 MHz – the same as the GPS L1 and Galileo E1 civil signals – and its transformation from a quadrature phase shift keying (QPSK) modulation to a multiplexed binary offset carrier (MBOC) modulation similar to the future GPS L1C and Galileo’s E1.

The current (Phase II) B1 open service signal uses QPSK modulation with 4.092 megahertz bandwidth centered at 1561.098 MHz.

The current Beidou constellation of geostationary (GEO) – five inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO), and four middle Earth orbiting (MEO) – spacecraft are transmitting open and authorized signals at B2 (1207.14 MHz) and an authorized service at B3 (1268.52 MHz).

Real-time, stand-alone Beidou horizontal positioning accuracy was classed as better than 6 meters (95 percent) and with a vertical accuracy better than 10 meters (95 percent).

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China’s satellite navigation system, approved by the Chinese government in 2004, capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The Chinese navigation system is being developed and deployed in three phases: Phase 1 (starting in 2003), consisted of an experimental regional navigation system, BeiDou-1, which provided active navigation service; Phase 2 (started in 2012), consisted of a reduced satellite constellation and provides open service over China.

This phase aimed at deploying a system with passive positioning and timing capability over a regional area; Phase 3 (starting in 2020), by 2020, the system would reach full operational capability with a constellation of 27 MEOs plus 5 GEOs and the existing 3 IGSOs satellites of the regional system. CNSS would provide global navigation services, similarly to the GPS, GLONASS or Galileo systems.

CNSS is expected to support two different kind of general services: RDSS and RNSS. In the Radio Determination Satellite Service (RDSS), the user position is computed by a ground station using the round trip time of signals exchanged via GEO satellite.

The RDSS Long term feature further includes: short message communication (guaranteeing backward compatibility with Beidou-1), large volume message communication, information connection, and extended coverage.

The Radio Navigation Satellite Service (RNSS) is very similar to that provided by GPS and Galileo and is designed to achieve similar performances.






The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020 eventually consisting a constellation of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO (21,500 km orbits) satellites, three IGSO satellites (inclined at 55 degrees) and five GSO satellites.

The system will be dual use, based on a civilian service that will provide an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user’s service, providing higher accuracies.

The first phase of the project will involve coverage of the Chinese territory. However, the future Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The new satellite – now named as BDS I2-S (Beidou-20) – uses a new bus that feature a phased array antenna for navigation signals and a laser retroreflector. Launch mass is about 800/850 kg and the satellites have an operational lifespan of 10 years. Previous BDS I1-S satellite was built by the Shanghai Small Satellite Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Chinese Long March 3B lofts next Beidou-3 satellite | NASASpaceFlight.com

NB Wondering what the unmentioned “secret” payload is all about。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

This is the 5th space launch in 20 days. Anyone knows if this is a Chinese record？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China plans to expand the Beidou services to most of the countries covered in its "Belt and Road" initiative by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020.



Currently, Beidou covers most of the Asia-Pacific. As planned, it will have global coverage by 2020. 

That's an impressive track record of less than 20 years. 

I won;t even mention how critical it is in terms of national security. The Dragon would not trust third parties for tracking, imaging and communication. 

The next step must be popularize and commercialize the system, by, for example, compelling all the phone manufacturers selling phone in China to make their phones Beidou-friendly.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

Dungeness said:


> This is the 5th space launch in 20 days. Anyone knows if this is a Chinese record？



Yes, it is a new Chines Record! 5 successful Space Launches with 27 satellites in a single month, two of which were carried out by CZ-6 and CZ-11's debut launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

Dungeness said:


> 5 space launches in 20 days! Is this a China's record?



Don't know if it is a record, but five in that time span is a lot.

Some more photos of the launch:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

bobsm said:


> Don't know if it is a record, but five in that time span is a lot.
> 
> Some more photos of the launch:
> View attachment 261276
> View attachment 261277
> View attachment 261278




Yes, it is a new Chinese record. 5 launches, 2 new rockets, 27 satellites in 20 days!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches 20th Beidou navigation satellite*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-09-30 09:41

XICHANG, Sichuan Province - China launched a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 7:13 am Beijing Time Wednesday.

Launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. It was the 20th satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and puts China one step closer to providing an alternative to the US-operated GPS.

For the first time the satellite featured a hydrogen atomic clock. A series of tests related to the clock and a new navigation-signal system will be undertaken, according to a statement from the center.

Named after the Chinese term for the plough or the Big Dipper constellation, the Beidou project was formally launched in 1994, some 20 years after GPS.

The first Beidou satellite was not launched until 2000. Nonetheless, by 2012, a regional network had already taken shape, which provided positioning, navigation, timing and short message services in China and several other Asian countries.

China plans to expand the Beidou services to most of the countries covered in its "Belt and Road" initiative by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> 5 space launches in 20 days! Is this a China's record?



Another launch due on 05.10.2015，making it 6 in 4 weeks。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amardeep mishra

I'm a huge fan of Chinese space program! I've got a Chinese professor here in my college from wuhan.


----------



## TaiShang

Thursday, May 14, 2015, 09:29
*Navigation network on track for global coverage*
By Zhao Lei

China will launch up to four satellites for its global navigation and positioning network this year, senior project officials said, noting the country is willing to deepen cooperation with other space powers.

"We will launch three or four satellites for the Beidou Navigation Satellite System before the end of this year to ensure that a network covering the globe will take shape by 2020," Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the Beidou system, told reporters on Wednesday on the sidelines of the Sixth China Satellite Navigation Conference in Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi province.

More than 2,000 government and international organization representatives, industry experts, researchers and enterprise managers are taking part in the three-day event, which aims to boost industry players' communication and the sector's development.

"The first of our new-generation Beidou satellites, which was launched in March, is now carrying out tests on the cutting-edge navigation signaling mechanism and intersatellite links," Yang said. "Compared with its predecessors, the last one has a longer designed life span and higher accuracy. Its service life is around 10 to 12 years compared with eight years for the old model, and the maximum accuracy is around 2.5 meters rather than the current 10 meters."

China launched its first Beidou satellite in 2000. The system began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short-message services to civilian users in China and surrounding areas in the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012. Currently, the system consists of 16 satellites.

The latest satellite in the Beidou network - the fourth such system in the world following the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and European Union's Galileo - was sent into orbit on March 30, marking the first step in the expansion of the Chinese network from a regional service to global coverage.

According to the government's plan, the Beidou system will be made up of 35 satellites by 2020, five of which will be in geostationary orbit.

Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, said the country has been sparing no effort to turn the Beidou network into a universal platform.

"The International Maritime Organization included our Beidou system in the Worldwide Radionavigation System last November, after GPS and GLONASS. Currently we are pushing forward the airworthiness certification for Beidou's airborne equipment, hoping that the system could be accepted by the International Civil Aviation Organization within five years," he said.

Ran noted the ICAO has listed the Beidou's certification on its work agenda, but the process will be very complicated due to the vast amount of tests and standards that need to be met.

"We are also willing to conduct deep and comprehensive exchanges on technologies and techniques with the US, Russia and EU, which we believe will strongly improve involved parties' research and development capability," Ran said.

Yang said China is working with a host of neighboring countries such as Pakistan and Thailand in Beidou's infrastructure construction and applications.

Pieter De Smet, a policy officer at the European Commission's Directorate-General for Enterprise and Industry, said: "China has made excellent progress on its Beidou system. The European Union and China have already had a number of very good cooperation projects in satellite navigation, particularly in the application sector."

He is responsible for applications, security and international cooperation for European Geostationary Navigation Overlay Service and Galileo global navigation satellite system at the European agency.

The two sides will continue to discuss other possible fields for further collaboration, according to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics

Our anti-ship missiles need some eyes to help them to find the carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

amardeep mishra said:


> I'm a huge fan of Chinese space program! I've got a Chinese professor here in my college from wuhan.



Where do you study?


----------



## TaiShang

TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics said:


> Our anti-ship missiles need some eyes to help them to find the carriers.



Yes, of course there is military use, including tracking and imaging. Globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

Amazing space capability on display here by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

_GO ~ BeiDou, Chinese GPS_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hexagonsnow

When will our phone use the beidou for location?I cant wait more!

China launches 20th Beidou navigation satellite - China - Chinadaily.com.cn




XICHANG, Sichuan Province - China launched a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 7:13 am Beijing Time Wednesday.

Launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. It was the 20th satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and puts China one step closer to providing an alternative to the US-operated GPS.

For the first time the satellite featured a hydrogen atomic clock. A series of tests related to the clock and a new navigation-signal system will be undertaken, according to a statement from the center.

Named after the Chinese term for the plough or the Big Dipper constellation, the Beidou project was formally launched in 1994, some 20 years after GPS.

The first Beidou satellite was not launched until 2000. Nonetheless, by 2012, a regional network had already taken shape, which provided positioning, navigation, timing and short message services in China and several other Asian countries.

China plans to expand the Beidou services to most of the countries covered in its "Belt and Road" initiative by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

hexagonsnow said:


> When will our phone use the beidou for location?I cant wait more!
> 
> China launches 20th Beidou navigation satellite - China - Chinadaily.com.cn
> View attachment 261518
> 
> XICHANG, Sichuan Province - China launched a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 7:13 am Beijing Time Wednesday.
> 
> Launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. It was the 20th satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and puts China one step closer to providing an alternative to the US-operated GPS.
> 
> For the first time the satellite featured a hydrogen atomic clock. A series of tests related to the clock and a new navigation-signal system will be undertaken, according to a statement from the center.
> 
> Named after the Chinese term for the plough or the Big Dipper constellation, the Beidou project was formally launched in 1994, some 20 years after GPS.
> 
> The first Beidou satellite was not launched until 2000. Nonetheless, by 2012, a regional network had already taken shape, which provided positioning, navigation, timing and short message services in China and several other Asian countries.
> 
> China plans to expand the Beidou services to most of the countries covered in its "Belt and Road" initiative by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020.


Huawei p8 supports Beidou.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou-based services to exceed 200 billion yuan in 2015*
Last Updated: 2015-09-02 09:22 |

_By Dong Bijuan_

Recently, Qianxun Location Network Co., Ltd. invested jointly by Alibaba Group and China North Industrial Group Corporation with 2 billion yuan was founded which added new force for China's Beidou satellite navigation industry. Since last year, similar messages are heard: Tencent invested Navinfo with 1.173 billion yuan; Millet obtained stock right in Careland with 84 million yuan...Big giants' scrambling to layout in Beidou industry is aiming its huge development potential.






Continuous breakthrough in three major markets

Miao Qianjun, executive vice president and secretary-general of GNSS & LBS Association of China, said: "Beidou industry is a pronoun of China satellite navigation and position service industry. Since 2013, the first year of Beidou application, the annual compound growth rate of Beidou industry is more than 30 percent. Last year, the total output value of China's Beidou industry reached 134.3 billion yuan. In recent years, the spin-off services from Beidou system have reached expectation and could exceed 200 billion yuan this year.

*Beidou application market is composed of mass market, industrial market and professional market. The continuous break through in these three application markets make Beidou industry get onto the way of high-speed development. According to Miao Qianjun, the mass application market is now mainly concentrated in two segments, namely the mobile location services and personal vehicles application and is currently in the standard application start-up period. In the future, it will be the biggest share in Beidou application markets*; *the industrial application market includes many aspects including disaster prevention and mitigation, urban management and environmental governance and is in a scale application development period; the professional market includes mainly the military applications, public security and armed police applications and safety emergency rescue applications. Though the smallest in proportions of the three markets, it is the high-end market of the industry.*

Market breakthrough depends on the support of core technologies. Zhang Kewei, vice general manager of Xi'an Aerospace Huaxun Technology Co., Ltd. under No. 1 Research Institute of China Aerospace Science and Industry Group, said that the company is the number one in the market share of Chinese Beidou on-board chips, and has been successful in R&D and production of the fourth generation of high-performance Beidou/GPS navigation chips with various of their performance and indicators like positioning accuracy, capture sensitivity, and tracking sensitivity having reached the international leading level.

Along with the technical progress and the application extension, Beidou industry is encouraging the emergence of new markets. "For example, the high precision applications which originally focused on the surveying and mapping field are now expanding to other fields like driving test, deformation monitoring, precision agriculture and mechanical equipment. Especially, the driving test and driver training has become a new growth point for the high precision applications with the size of the market having reached more than 600 million yuan. The unit price of high precision product has lowered from 100,000 yuan per set a few years ago to 30,000 to 40,000 yuan recently," said Miao Qianjun.

Considerable multiple challenges

The upstream of Beidou industrial chain is composed of basic software, basic data and basic devices, the midstream includes terminal integration and system integration, and the downstream includes operating services. Miao Qianjun points out, "at present, the output value of China's Beidou industrial chain is mainly concentrated in the midstream with lower added value. This phenomenon of one segment dominant shows that Beidou industry is still in the early stage of development."

"There is misreading on understanding of Beidou industry for some local governments who are rushing to construct Beidou industrial park. This kind of copycat behavior, in fact, is because of the lack of correct understanding on present situation and future development trend of the Beidou industry. Along with the gradual perfection of Beidou industrial chain, the output value of downstream operation service will continue to increase. This is the important symbol of Beidou industry going from primary stage to the mature. It is estimated that by 2020, the downstream output value will account for half of the total. Therefore, we need to think rationally that if it is necessary to take up more space and labor to build parks that prefer the processing and manufacturing," said Miao Qianjun.

In fact, since 2014, most of the planned Beidou industrial parks and industrial bases nationwide in China have presented obvious construction stagnation or slow development condition, and the application of new parks has clearly cooled down. Miao Qianjun said, " related departments in China has applied tougher examination and approval process on park project application and increased monitoring strength gradually that promoted the construction and development of Beidou industrial parks and industrial bases becoming more rationally".

Enterprises in the market felt deeply the challenges as well. Zhang Kewei said that Beidouers in the front line of market is really difficult that they are facing generally three big worries: leaders are worrying about money due to the high R&D costs incurred by many technical bottlenecks; Sales people are worrying about the order due to the fierce competition and high channel barriers brought by a large number of enterprises' entering in to the industry; Technicians are worrying about solutions due to the new questions feeding back from customers one by one that leads the technical solutions to be changed repeatedly.

Promoting healthy development of the industry

In order to further promote the healthy development of Beidou industry, Miao Qianjun suggests that the industry should know the Beidou industry more deeply and avoid it to be dissimilated because of superficial understanding. For example, the relationship between Beidou and GPS is not the life-or-death struggle, but the competition, fusion and sharing in the application with each side's advantages. At the same time, it is necessary to strengthen the effective combination of diversified capitals and the Beidou industry. Relevant authorities should further strengthen the assessment and regulation for Beidou industrial parks and industrial bases, guiding them entering into a healthy development track.

Zhang Kewei suggests that China should further strengthen its policy and fund support on Beidou core components producing enterprises. Related authorities should categorize domestic Beidou enterprises and set up scoring rules to divide these enterprises into core, key and general enterprises. After that, make more funds and policies support enterprises which carry on R&D of Beidou core technologies and products solidly and promote the industrialization of Beidou really.

"Relevant authorities should further comb and integrate multiply Beidou industry alliances existed in different places currently, making their development more normalized and specialized and promoting indeed the development of Beidou industry." Zhang Kewei proposed that China should found a " Beidou satellite navigation chip industry alliance" and avoid vicious competition between related Chinese enterprises through the alliance, so as to promote the integration of these enterprises and fight against foreign enterprises' competition while ensuring that Chinese chip companies can have reasonable market space for development.




hexagonsnow said:


> When will our phone use the beidou for location?I cant wait more!
> 
> China launches 20th Beidou navigation satellite - China - Chinadaily.com.cn
> View attachment 261518
> 
> XICHANG, Sichuan Province - China launched a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 7:13 am Beijing Time Wednesday.
> 
> Launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. It was the 20th satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and puts China one step closer to providing an alternative to the US-operated GPS.
> 
> For the first time the satellite featured a hydrogen atomic clock. A series of tests related to the clock and a new navigation-signal system will be undertaken, according to a statement from the center.
> 
> Named after the Chinese term for the plough or the Big Dipper constellation, the Beidou project was formally launched in 1994, some 20 years after GPS.
> 
> The first Beidou satellite was not launched until 2000. Nonetheless, by 2012, a regional network had already taken shape, which provided positioning, navigation, timing and short message services in China and several other Asian countries.
> 
> China plans to expand the Beidou services to most of the countries covered in its "Belt and Road" initiative by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amardeep mishra

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Where do you study?


IITmadras- India


----------



## cirr

CZ-5 convoy arriving at Wenchang Launch Centre；

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

amardeep mishra said:


> IITmadras- India



Did you study in NIT Trichy and before that took IIT coaching in Kota?


----------



## amardeep mishra

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Did you study in NIT Trichy and before that took IIT coaching in Kota?



I did my btech in control engineering at NIT trichy and pursuing direct PhD at IIT madras(flight dynamics and control).
Coaching- narayana Hyderabad


----------



## Beast

CZ-5 video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Breakingnews：A Long March-2D carrier rocket successfully sent 4 payloads，including the Jilin-1 optical satellite，into orbit from Jiuquan launch Centre on 07.10.2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's Jilin-1 commercial satellite has a resolution of 0.72 meter*

China launches first commercial-use Earth imaging satellite | GBTimes

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* China launches cube satellites for civil aircraft tracking *
*Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-10-7 14:17:52 *

China has successfully launched three cube satellites (CubeSats), which are expected to help track civil aircraft and ships and avoid tragedies like missing flight MH370.

The three CubeSats in a mission coded STU-2 were launched on Sept. 25 and have entered their designed orbit, according to the mission's chief designer, Wu Shufan.

The three spacecraft are equipped with polar region observation cameras as well as automatic identification system (AIS) receivers for information from ships and automatic dependent surveillance-broadcast (ADS-B) receivers for messages sent from civil flights.

The ADS-B system was developed to be installed on civil aircraft and transmit readings of the flight's position, height, speed, direction and other information automatically every second to receivers on the ground or in the air. Currently more than 70 percent of aircraft have such systems installed.

As of the evening of Sept. 28, the STU-2 CubeSats had collected hundreds of thousands of ADS-B messages from more than 12,400 aircraft flying within receiving range.

The paths and traffic flow of civil flights within the satellites' monitoring area may be collected in real time.

"If there are enough satellites in orbit to cover a region wide enough, a specific flight could be tracked and that may help with spotting, search and rescue in cases like Malaysia Airlines flight MH370," Wu said.

CubeSats may also be used to provide information support for ship operations such as the Chinese icebreaker Xuelong (Snow Dragon) in polar regions.

Wu said the STU-2 mission, the first of its kind by China, is a step in the country's satellite network development for civil aircraft and ship monitoring.

He also called for more international cooperation to expand the network's reach.

Like a Rubik's cube, a CubeSat is a satellite composed of smaller cubic units. Depending on its different uses, a CubeSat may contain two, three or more such units.

Compared with other integral satellites, cube spacecraft are generally smaller, lighter and much more economical in development and production costs.

Wu said the three STU-2 CubeSats weigh only 6.8 kilograms in total.

****************************************************************************************

Launch of Jilin-1 commercial satellite at 7th October 2015, 12:13 Beijing Time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pangu

China launches Jilin-1 mission via Long March 2D | NASASpaceFlight.com

China launched four satellites to provide photographs to commercial clients while helping with harvest assessment, geological disaster prevention and resource surveys. The launch of the Jilin-1 mission took place at 04:13 UTC on Wednesday, using a Long March-2D launch vehicle from the 603 Launch Pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center’s LC43.

*Chinese Launch:*

The Jilin-1 mission was developed on the China’s Jilin Province and is the country’s first self-developed remote sensing satellite for commercial use.

Jilin-1 consists of four satellites, one for high-definition images, one for testing new space technology and another two for video.

Data will be provided to commercial clients to help them forecast and mitigate geological disasters, as well as shorten the time scale for the exploration of natural resources.




The satellites were developed by the Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd under the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Jilin, one of the country’s oldest industrial bases, is developing its satellite industry as a new economic drive. The province plans to launch 60 satellites by 2020 and 138 by 2030.

*The first phase will see the launch of the first four Jilin-1 satellites. Between 2016 and 2019 there are plans to have 16 satellites in orbit, completing a remote sensing network that will cover the entire globe and will be capable of a three to four hours update in the data provided.*


*From 2020, the plans point to a 60 satellite orbital constellation capable of a 30 minutes update in the data provided.*


*From 2030 the Jilin constellation will have 138 satellites in orbit, forming a all-day, all-weather, full spectrum acquisition segment data and a capability of observing any global arbitrary point with a 10 minutes revisit capability, providing the world’s highest spatial resolution and time resolution space information products.*

The four satellites are Jilin-1, Lingqiao-A, Lingqiao-B and LQSat.

Jilin 1 is a 420 kg high-definition optical satellite with a 0.72 m resolution pan-chromatic camera and 4 m resolution multi-spectral camera.

It is equipped with three deployable solar panels for power generation that will be stored in internal batteries. The satellite will operate on a 656 km sun synchronous orbit.




The Lingqiao-A and Lingqiao-B satellites are designed to capture videos with a 4K ultra-clear video resolution of 1.13 meters m on 4.3 x 2.4 km swaths. Weighing 95 kg each, its dimensions are 1.1 meter diameter and 1.2 length.

The satellites are equipped with body mounted solar panels. The satellites will operate on a 656 km sun synchronous orbit.

LQSat is a micro-satellite for technology demonstration designed by CIOMP. Its main payload is a camera with 2 m resolution.

LQSat is equipped with a fixed solar array for power generation. Satellite dimensions are 0.40 x 0.40 x 0.60 m and a mass of about 54 kg. The lifetime of LQSat is about 1 year. UHF downlink with 25 wpm CW and 4k8 CSP packet data using MSK at 27dBm, and also a 2.4GHz downlink at 30dBm using 1Mbps QPSK.

*Launch Vehicle and Launch Site:*

This launch was the 226th Chinese orbital launch and the 213th launch of the Long March launch vehicle family. It was also the 80th orbital launch from the Jiuquan Satellite launch Center, the 3rd launch from this space center in 2015 and the 10th orbital launch for China this year.




The Chang Zheng-2D launch vehicle is a two-stage rocket developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. With storable propellants is mainly used to launch a variety of low earth orbit satellites.

The development of CZ-2D was started in February 1990. From 2002, to meet the demand of SSO satellites, the payload fairing of 3350mm in diameter and attitude control engine for second stage have been successfully developed; and the discharge of remaining propellant and de-orbit of the second stage have been realized.

This launcher is mainly used for launching LEO and SSO satellites. It is characterized with high reliability, wide application and mature technology.




The CZ-2D can launch a 1,300 kg cargo in a 645 km SSO. The rocket is 41.056m long and the first, second stages and payload fairing are all 3.35m in diameter.

Its first stage is the same of the CZ-4 Chang Zheng-4. The second stage is based on CZ-4 second stage with an improved equipment bay. Lift-off mass is 232,250 kg, total length 41,056 meters, diameter 3.35 meters and fairing length 6.983 meters. At launch it develops 2961.6kN engine thrust.

The first stage has a 27.910 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,200 kg of N2O4 / UDMH (launch mass of the first stage is 192,700 kg). Equipped with a YF-21C engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,961.6 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 m/s. Burn time is 170 seconds.




The second stage has a 10.9 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, launch mass of 39,550 kg and consuming 45,550 kg of N2O4 / UDMH. Equipped with a YF-24C cluster engine with a main engine vacuum thrust of 742.04 kN and a vernier engine with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,942 m/s and 2,834 m/s, respectively).

The CZ-2D can use two types of fairings depending on the cargo. Type A fairing has a 2.90 meters diameter (total launch vehicle length is 37.728 meters) and Type B fairing with a diameter of 3.35 meters – total launch vehicle length is 41.056 meters.

The first launch of the CZ-2D was on August 9th, 1992 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center orbiting the Fanhui Shei Weixing FSW-2-1 (22072 1992-051A) recoverable satellite.

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in Ejin-Banner – a county in Alashan League of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region – was the first Chinese satellite launch center and is also known as the Shuang Cheng Tze launch center.




The site includes a Technical Centre, two Launch Complexes, Mission Command and Control Centre, Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, tracking and communication systems, gas supply systems, weather forecast systems, and logistic support systems.

Jiuquan was originally used to launch scientific and recoverable satellites into medium or low earth orbits at high inclinations. It is also the place from where all the Chinese manned missions are launched.

The LC-43 launch complex, also known by South Launch Site (SLS) is equipped with two launch pads: 921 and 603. Launch pad 921 is used for the manned program for the launch of the Chang Zheng-2F launch vehicle (Shenzhou and Tiangong). The 603 launch pad is used for unmanned orbital launches by the Chang Zheng-2C, Chang Zheng-2D and Chang Zheng-4C launch vehicles.

Other launch zones at the launch site are used for launching the Kuaizhou and the CZ-11 Chang Zheng-11 solid propellant launch vehicles.

The first orbital launch took place on April 24, 1970 when the CZ-1 Chang Zheng-1 rocket launched the first Chinese satellite, the Dongfanghong-1 (04382 1970-034A).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

With a 50 m resolution from geo stationery orbit, can the GF 4 be able to detect aircraft carriers, who may be of the length of just above 300m. 

@cirr @cnleio @TaiShang @Deino @ChineseTiger1986


----------



## BoQ77

Bussard Ramjet said:


> With a 50 m resolution from geo stationery orbit, can the GF 4 be able to detect aircraft carriers, who may be of the length of just above 300m.
> 
> @cirr @cnleio @TaiShang @Deino @ChineseTiger1986



it can't


----------



## Deino

BoQ77 said:


> it can't



Why do You think so ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Why do You think so ?


Becos he is baised against Chinese for becoming more advance and powerful.


----------



## BoQ77

Deino said:


> Why do You think so ?



That's for weather forecast and cover China and a little around only.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Instead of arguing, can you please give me some answers here?


What is the minimum resolution required to detect a 300m long object clearly?

Can someone do a simple experiment: 


Take many images of resolution ranging from 5 m all the way to 50 m and try to see what 300 m in that image looks like.


----------



## Deino

Guys ... why do I have that strange feeling that a few are here only to ask strange questions or answering without an argument like in most posts ... could You simply explain ?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Deino said:


> Guys ... why do I have that strange feeling that a few are here only to ask strange questions or answering without an argument like in most posts ... could You simply explain ?



If you are referring to me, I have asked a very legitimate question, because GF 4 is China's first Earth Observation Satellite, that will be Geostationery. 

Being Geostationery gives it around the clock coverage of a certain geographical area, here it will be China's naval littorals. 

It will be game changing if the satellite can reliably detect ACs.


----------



## Deino

No, ... and no offence !

But I really have that strange feeling that since a few days/weeks we have a few new members who only start strange treads, begin with even stranger questions most often not related to a topic, do not explain what they want to tell ... IMO there are only "out" for a rumble !

Regarding Your question, I really don't know.
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Strange question.

Once I read somewhere,it is possible for an observation satellite to capture an image of a police officers name plate badge,and read the letters written on it ,if you can pin point the systems exactly on it.For example a equipment like the Hubble Telescope can capture such kind of image.

But the answer depends on what you mean by "detection" I suppose.There is a systematic process for everything,if you design it to perform that process,it will perform that process just fine.
This news piece can gives a idea of the whole "detection" system.It may help. 
Chinese Newspaper: Spy Satellites Will Target US Carriers

But a strange question nonetheless.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Of course it can. Satellite resolution and display resolution on your phone are two different things，having a resolution of 50m basically means objects larger than 50m x 50m will be picked up and imaged by the sensor，you can see the AC rather clearly on the final image，it won‘t look like some kind of pixel art.

Objects smaller than 50m x 50m will be treated as noise and blended with background，so GF 4 is rather ideal for spotting ACs，but tracking a moving AC is a different story，it takes time to refresh，download and analyze the satellite data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Martian2 said:


> *China's Jilin-1 commercial satellite has a resolution of 0.72 meter*
> 
> China launches first commercial-use Earth imaging satellite | GBTimes



6 space launches, 31 satellites in 25 days! What a feast for space fans of China!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Deino said:


> Why do You think so ?


Yes. I agree. Why not?

 Well. Here is an opinion since he could produce none.

*Chinese Newspaper: Spy Satellites Will Target US Carriers*
By Wendell Minnick 1:40 p.m. EDT October 8, 2015

China’s military is getting its ducks in a row for what many experts see as a realistic competence at destroying US aircraft carriers during a confrontation scenario over Taiwan.

In a recent issue of the Chinese-language state-run China Youth Daily newspaper, a report claims that the Gaofen-4 geostationary earth observation satellite will be launched by the end of this year with the EXPRESS PURPOSE of HUNTING US aircraft carriers. The satellite is equipped with a visible light imager at 50 meters and infrared staring optical imager at 400 meters.

During the 1996 Taiwan Strait missile crisis, the Chinese military was flustered by the presence of two US aircraft carriers sent to protect Taiwan during missile exercises designed to intimidate the island.

Since then, the military has created the means of holding at risk US aircraft carriers with two new anti-ship ballistic missiles, the DF-21D and the new DF-26. However, locating US aircraft carriers is not easy, and China has developed a VARIETY of airborne and space-based sensors to ease the search.

“The Gaofen series of satellites, as the first series of satellites developed under the Medium and Long-term Development Plan for Science and Technology, plays an important role in building this system,” Kevin Pollpeter, senior research analyst on China at Defense Group Inc., said. “As China develops and deploys long-range, precision strike assets, it recognizes the need for an effective C4ISR [Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance] platforms, to take imagery of large swaths of the ocean to attempt to locate targets such as aircraft carriers.”

Pollpeter said that during the time that it would take to process the imagery, the aircraft carrier would have moved, but its general location would have been fixed.

Hans Kristensen, director of the Federation of American Scientists' Nuclear Information Project, agrees that the Gaofen-4 will have limitations, but “China does not need to track every single US aircraft carrier around the globe — only those within striking range of China.” For knowledge of a carrier’s location to be useful for operators of the DF-21D, the satellite would have to be able to relay that information, more or less, continuously to the guidance system for a DF-21D to be able to strike the carrier.

The Gaofen appears to be another important piece in China’s evolving space-based monitoring capabilities — a network that will work together to locate, target and destroy aircraft carriers and destroyers.

The tragedy, according to Ian Easton, a China military specialist at Project 2049 Institute, is that China has made CLEAR its intention TO TARGET US carrier groups with ballistic missiles.

“Yet the Obama administration chose not to issue a diplomatic demarche or raise the issue with [Chinese President Xi Jinping] at the White House,” Easton said. “By default, the White House is legitimizing China’s military buildup, which is aimed at [the US] and [its] friends. Any other sovereign country in the world would protest full throatedly. America’s silence on this issue is self-defeating.”

In early September, Beijing commemorated the 70th anniversary of its victory over imperialist Japan with a parade that unveiled both the DF-21D and the new DF-26. The DF-21D is operational and deployed; the status of the DF-26 is unclear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

The satellite does not need to identify an aircraft carrier but it can track moving objects larger than 50 meters.


----------



## qwerrty

*google translate..*
*http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/manned-spacecraft/new-generation-manned-spacecraft.html*
*A new generation of multi-purpose manned spacecraft: the return capsule virtual vibration test*

2015/10/05
Manned spacecraft
Multipurpose spacecraft re-entry capsule model






Returns cabin plus structural configuration of the spherical cap is conical sidewall outsole, its main structure is divided into top, side walls, the end of three parts.

The top is the return capsule of the main load-bearing parts, the need to resist the harsh impact load in the return section parachute process. Top umbrella cabin, catapults, GNSS antenna, antenna and other equipment blackout.

Sidewall includes heat shield, honeycomb panels and siding, in which heat-resistant layer 4, and paste with honeycomb panels together, then screwing manner tendons on the panel is connected. Mounted on the side wall of the main attitude control, pneumatic measuring function device.

Outsole is a key component cushion landing impact loads by inner and outer skins and stringers folder tendons composition. Outsole outsole made of metal and heat-resistant outsole of two parts, wherein the metal outsole mainly installed an information management, energy management, recycling, pneumatic measurement functions of equipment; heat-resistant outsole laid on aerodynamic measurement function devices.

Multi-purpose finite element model of the spacecraft re-entry capsule total of 66,693 nodes, 71,956 units






Because the spacecraft returns required versatile cabin development tasks will not carry out the physical vibration test, vibration test is the only virtual structural vibration assessment program.
Beijing Institute of Spacecraft Environment Engineering established the entire star virtual vibration test system, which contains a mechanical shaker subsystem, control subsystem, power amplifier subsystem, filter and amplifier subsystems; and through virtual vibration test engineering and application technology research, virtual vibration test technology achievements already made the conversion, set up a virtual vibration test spacecraft systems engineering applications, including multi-system co-simulation analysis module, analysis model correction module, jig analysis and simulation modules and test conditions analysis module.






Since being developed in the multi-purpose spacecraft re-entry capsule only requires virtual vibration test, so take advantage of this application software systems engineering acceptance level of the return capsule, identify environmental conditions vibration level virtual tests and make herald and evaluation. Control error multipurpose spacecraft re-entry capsule of virtual sine sweep test and random vibration test, the test at ± 5% or less, in line with a multi-purpose spacecraft re-entry capsule virtual vibration test technical requirements.

40t double shaker vertical finite element model contains 6300 nodes, 5388 units; horizontal finite element model contains 6596 nodes, 5217 units.

Return capsule jig model contains 1537 nodes, 904 units. Jig first natural frequency is greater than 100Hz, to meet the spacecraft vibration test fixture rigidity of the basic requirements.

From Spacecraft Environment Engineering 32 Volume 4


A new generation of multi-purpose manned spacecraft re-entry capsule type projects, Yang - overall unit manned spaceflight, he was one of three jobs, production and protect, schedule, technical elements of the three systems engineering; exploration and practice of reuse equipment warranty system; created 12 months to complete the whole project is designed to AIT's performance; breaking the model number of key technical points.






When the world was still concerned about the Shenzhou on the 10th, when the five branches of aerospace manned spacecraft has launched a new generation of general-purpose Laboratory spacecraft feasibility studies. A new generation of spacecraft technology advanced, high starting point, difficult, is to mention the level of China's manned spacecraft, on the steps of the key projects.
At the crucial moment of the demonstration program, Yang, Wu Wenrui, Dr, and many other comrades often through the night to do the program, change the design, and finally in a short period of three months to complete the multi-purpose spacecraft re-entry capsule of feasibility studies, realization the engineering project.
Today cargo spacecraft, a new generation of manned spacecraft model task is moving forward steadily, manned spacecraft will take up the new lab overall mission to manned spaceflight new journey.









Program envisages
present only one manned rocket Long March 2F, after the revamp of the Long March 5 rockets and the Long March 7 can also be used to launch a manned spacecraft. Due to a new generation of manned spacecraft technical indicators higher than the "Shenzhou" spacecraft, the entire ship will also be a significant increase in weight, the Long March 2F rocket can not meet the emission requirements of the new generation of manned spacecraft. Preliminary analysis, after the revamp of the Long March 5 and the Long March rocket launch 7 new generation of manned spacecraft into near-Earth orbit capacity respectively 14t and 20t.
Corresponding to two next-generation manned spacecraft launch vehicles shown in Figure 14, the weight was 14t and 20t. The modular design of the spacecraft, two identical spacecraft re-entry capsule, carrying different weight propellant propulsion module to accommodate different mission requirements. The main technical characteristics of the spacecraft is:
(1) the number of passengers: 2 to 6;
(2) re-entry speed: Adaptation second cosmic velocity reentry;
(3) autonomous flight: ≥ 21 days;
(4) the dwell time: ≥ 2 years;
(5) the speed increment; 14t spaceship 800m / s, 20t spacecraft 1700m / s;
(6) Task Support: 14t support near-Earth orbit spacecraft, asteroid and Mars missions, 20t spacecraft moon mission support;
(7 ) configuration: two cabin configuration;
(8) the aerodynamic shape: the return capsule using blunt body shape;
(9) escape way: self-powered escape or escape tower escape;
(10) re-entry heat shield material: low-ablative light quality heat-resistant material;
(11) the return capsule of the main structure: the whole wall structure;
(12) Recovery: Group umbrella + balloon, with maritime and land landing capability;
(13) Power generation: photovoltaic power generation systems;
(14) GNC: High precision navigation sensors, jet control;
(15) monitoring and control communication: with black impaired communication capabilities;
(16) Reusable: primarily through landing derogations designed to ensure reusable equipment from as little impact during landing.

新一代多用途载人飞船：返回舱虚拟振动试验 - China Spaceflight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

长征六号乘着“宝钢专车”去发射

信息来源：宝钢新闻中心 日期:2015-9-30 

宝钢工程技术集团苏州大方特种车股份有限公司在接到“自行式火箭运输起竖车”的研发、制造任务后，立即组成了攻关项目团队，按照“通用化、组合化、系列化”设计方案要求，综合采用了多种特种车辆的前沿技术和先进的电子信息技术。在为期一年多的研制过程中，苏州大方攻关团队相继攻克了车辆自动导航、精确定位对接、高负荷起竖和耐低温等多项技术难题，成功为长征六号新一代运载火箭度身定制了这辆“私人座驾”。

*该车最大载重120吨，长征六号运载火箭“躺在”上面就可完成从转运、起竖，一直到加注发射的所有流程，使发射准备时间从几星期缩短至7天。该车辆能通过计算机控制实现自动无人驾驶，在发射阵地实现自主导航驾驶及精确定位对接，定位精度误差不超过5毫米。*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> 长征六号乘着“宝钢专车”去发射
> 
> 信息来源：宝钢新闻中心 日期:2015-9-30
> 
> 宝钢工程技术集团苏州大方特种车股份有限公司在接到“自行式火箭运输起竖车”的研发、制造任务后，立即组成了攻关项目团队，按照“通用化、组合化、系列化”设计方案要求，综合采用了多种特种车辆的前沿技术和先进的电子信息技术。在为期一年多的研制过程中，苏州大方攻关团队相继攻克了车辆自动导航、精确定位对接、高负荷起竖和耐低温等多项技术难题，成功为长征六号新一代运载火箭度身定制了这辆“私人座驾”。
> 
> *该车最大载重120吨，长征六号运载火箭“躺在”上面就可完成从转运、起竖，一直到加注发射的所有流程，使发射准备时间从几星期缩短至7天。该车辆能通过计算机控制实现自动无人驾驶，在发射阵地实现自主导航驾驶及精确定位对接，定位精度误差不超过5毫米。*




I think Jilin 1 has sent images back, can you post them here?


----------



## sheik

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I think Jilin 1 has sent images back, can you post them here?



Bird's nest, Beijing
Resolution: 0.72m

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

sheik said:


> View attachment 264306
> 
> 
> Bird's nest, Beijing
> Resolution: 0.72m



that image is too small. do you have link to the original large image?


----------



## sheik

qwerrty said:


> that image is too small. do you have link to the original large image?



Found this online. It may be a photo from a printed version of the first satellite image (首幅影像打印图)...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pangu

Concept of satellite resolution:

*RESOLUTION*




15 Meter Resolution
An overview of Salt Lake City

A satellite's resolution is defined as the size of the smallest individual component or dot (called a pixel) from which the image is constituted.

*If a satellite's resolution is stated as "5 meters", this means that each pixel in the imagery is 5 meters by 5 meters in size.* While there are cases where objects smaller than 5 meters in a given dimension can be identified by such a satellite the general rule of thumb is that objects smaller than the resolution of the satellite in the largest dimension are not readily or reliably distinguishable in such imagery.





5 Meter Resolution
A close-up shot of Salt Lake City Airport

WorldSat International Inc. | Products & Services | Digital Data Services

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

*$70 mln Russian-Chinese satellite project will monitor life in major cities*
October 13, 2015 Victoria Zavyalova, RBTH

Dauria Aerospace, a Russian space technology company, plans to develop and launch 10 satellites to monitor life in some of the largest cities in the world, primarily those located on a new Silk Road. The Chinese investment fund, Cybernaut, will spend $70 million on the project.

The Chinese investment fund, Cybernaut, signed an agreement with the Russian space technology company, Dauria Aerospace, to invest $70 million to develop 10 satellites as part of the Urban Observer project to conduct daily imaging of the world's 100 largest cities with an accuracy of 0.7 meters per pixel. A joint venture will be created in Hong Kong.

The satellite imagery could be used for a new Silk Road – an international trade route that stretches from Shanghai and Beijing through Xinjiang to Kazakhstan, Pakistan, and Afghanistan, before finally snaking into Central and Western Europe.

"At the moment, it's not possible to closely monitor the main activities in these cities, which includes industrial, mining and transport infrastructure,'' said Sergey Ivanov, CEO and co-founder of Dauria Aerospace. "Urban Observer can play a vital role in the development of Chinese-Russian infrastructure projects.''

Satellites will monitor cities, forests, and farmland, and the resolution will be high enough to allow satellites to analyze traffic. Dauria is currently developing a high-resolution micro-satellite, Auriga, which will be launched in 2017. It will be a prototype for Auriga HD, which will form the Urban Observer group.

According to Alexey Belyakov, executive director of the space technologies and telecommunications cluster at the Skolkovo center that gave $5 million to the development of Dauria’s micro-satellite platform, the project will evaluate the development of the Silk Road's infrastructure. This includes the size of the populations, as well as the pace and quality of construction.

Belyakov said that Urban Observer will also allow Russia and China to enter the global market of satellite imagery. "While the main customers are in China, our satellites will cover the whole world,'' said Belyakov. "Currently, U.S. companies, such as Digital Globe, are the leaders in satellite imagery, but the market is growing. Recently, the U.S. Congress authorized commercial satellite imagery, and Russia also simplified access to information from satellites."

According to Belyakov, Urban Observer can help develop commercial products, including opportunities for energy companies and mobile apps developers. 

In addition to private space projects, Russia and China are discussing cooperation on a lunar program, such as the establishment of a Chinese lunar rover. Russia’s deputy prime minister, Dmitry Rogozin, announced this on October 12 following talks with Chinese vice premier, Wang Yang.




Code:


- http://asia.rbth.com/science_and_tech/2015/10/13/70_mln_russian-chinese_satellite_project_will_monitor_life_i_50027.html)


---------------------------------

* Dream team: Russia's GLONASS & China's BeiDou to make satnav system parts together *
Published time: 12 Oct, 2015 11:45

China's BeiDou navigation satellite system, which reportedly boasts accuracy to the centimeter, and Russia's GLONASS, hailed as the only global rival to GPS, plan to join forces and build a production facility.
The news was broken by Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin, who spoke in Harbin, the capital of the northeast Chinese province of Heilongjiang. He added that it is planned that the facility for production of receiver modules and chipsets will be based in Russia.

According to the Xinhua news agency, China began to build the BeiDou satellite navigation system in 1994, two decades after the US developed GPS. China is the third country to have an independent satellite navigation and positioning system, after the US and Russia.

BeiDou now has about 20 satellites that ensure positioning to an accuracy of 10 meters, which is set to get even better with the introduction of next generation satellites. With the help of ground-based facilities, the positioning precision of BeiDou is now accurate to the centimeter, according to Xinhua. 

Yang Hui, Beidou’s chief designer, pledged in September that the next generation of the satellite navigation system will rival the next generation of GPS in terms of precision.

Moscow has been developing GLONASS since 1976, with full global coverage enabled in 1995. The system currently comprises nearly 30 satellites, including 24 operational spacecraft, three spares, and one platform in the flight-testing phase. There are 19 ground stations providing consumers with a navigation signal with an accuracy of one meter. Three stations are also located in the Antarctic and one in Brazil, with two more to be constructed in Kazakhstan and one in Belarus. 

Russia is likely to sign a rocket engine delivery agreement with China in mid-December, during Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev’s visit to Beijing.

_"We are talking about an agreement to deliver Russian rocket engines to China, as well as counter deliveries of Chinese microelectronics we need in spacecraft development,"_ Deputy PM Rogozin told journalists.

China’s rapidly developing space program has recently raised the alarm for the US, with the Pentagon saying in a report to Congress earlier this year that Beijing's space activities allegedly consist of testing new anti-space technologies.

hile acquiring new space assets of its own, China is developing “a variety of capabilities designed to limit or prevent the use of space-based assets by adversaries during a crisis or conflict, including the development of directed-energy weapons and satellite jammers,” the report warned.

China has denied developing any counter-satellite technologies whatsoever.




Code:


https://www.rt.com/news/318359-glonass-beidou-navigation-satellite/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

What was the indian troll fidgetting about?
Gaofen 4?

Did we just launch Gaofen 8 and 9 during the last several months?
Chinese Long March 4B conducts surprise Gaofen-8 launch
China launches hi-res Gaofen-9 Earth observation satellite

These were the qualtiy of images taken by Gaofen 2 when the fotos were released last year:






北京影像图（点击浏览大图）








北京西直门融合影像图（点击浏览大图）







上海融合影像图（点击浏览大图）








上海虹桥机场融合影像图（点击浏览大图）







哈尔滨1：4000融合影像图（点击浏览大图）








哈尔滨1：8000融合影像图（点击浏览大图）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> What was the indian troll fidgetting about?
> Gaofen 4?
> 
> Did we just launch Gaofen 8 and 9 during the last several months?
> Chinese Long March 4B conducts surprise Gaofen-8 launch
> China launches hi-res Gaofen-9 Earth observation satellite
> 
> These were the qualtiy of images taken by Gaofen 2 when the fotos were released last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 北京影像图（点击浏览大图）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 北京西直门融合影像图（点击浏览大图）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 上海融合影像图（点击浏览大图）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 上海虹桥机场融合影像图（点击浏览大图）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 哈尔滨1：4000融合影像图（点击浏览大图）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 哈尔滨1：8000融合影像图（点击浏览大图）




You are an idiot, and perhaps weren't able to understand what I said in first go. 

For an idiot like you, I will try it once again. 

GF 4 is a *geo stationery *satellite. All the rest, GF 8 and 9 are in SSO orbits, which is usually between 400- 1000km. While Geostationery is 36000 km. 

The advantage with Geostationery is that it is fixed in space relative to surface of Earth, and hence can be used for non stop coverage of a particular area.


----------



## Keel

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You are an idiot, and perhaps weren't able to understand what I said in first go.
> 
> For an idiot like you, I will try it once again.
> 
> GF 4 is a *geo stationery *satellite. All the rest, GF 8 and 9 are in SSO orbits, which is usually between 400- 1000km. While Geostationery is 36000 km.
> 
> The advantage with Geostationery is that it is fixed in space relative to surface of Earth, and hence can be used for non stop coverage of a particular area.



My point is not for you a typical idiotic indian troll to understand that we have deployed a lot of Gaofen satellites in the 2 years alone that have good enough resolutions to ID hostile subjects as we wish let alone gaofen 4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> My point is not for you a typical idiotic indian troll to understand that we have deployed a lot of Gaofen satellites in the 2 years alone that have good enough resolutions to ID hostile subjects as we wish let alone gaofen 4



And my point was still not received by you idiot, that no matter how many satellites you place, a geo stationery satellite has its significant advantages. Any satellite in SSO, will pass over a point, (if it is in the orbit), 12-14 times a day.


----------



## BoQ77

We heard many marketing about China ability in those.
Like, China tracked US F-22/B-52, China helped to find MH-370, China control the Senkaku airspace, China found American submarines, China tracked America aircraft carrier, China intercepted ICBM, China tracks Vietnam military movements ...

Now it's time for discussing about them on:

- Proven performance of those.
- Relevant cases.

@Nihonjin1051 , @AMDR , @SvenSvensonov @gambit @j20blackdragon @kungfugymnast



> According to a Nov. 10 China-based article in the Global Times, a Shandong Province-based* JY-26 recently monitored an F-22 flying to South Korea*. Separated by the Yellow Sea, Shandong’s coastline is 400 kilometers from Kunsan Air Base and Osan Air Base, South Korea.





> Netizens Unhappy Over C*hina's Muted Response To US B-52 Air Defense Zone *(ADIZ) Flyover In Disputed Islands





> China’s muted response brought criticism from some sections of the State media. On Thursday, officials in Tokyo said Japanese Self-Defence Forces had also flown through the zone – parts of which overlap with Japan’s ADIZ – without notifying Beijing, and “*no response was detected.”* The ADIZ includes the disputed Diaoyu or Senkaku islands in the East China Sea, over which both countries have competing claims. In recent months, naval vessels from China and Japan have had run-ins in the waters off the islands, while Japan recently threatened to shoot down Chinese drones over the area.





> South Korea’s military said it conducted a surveillance flight through the zone “without informing the Chinese authorities,” the Seoul-based _Yonhap_ news agency reported, adding that the flight was “a clear sign” that the government would not follow China’s regulations.
> After Saturday’s surprise announcement brought concerned responses from the U.S., Japan and South Korea, China on Thursday issued *a muted reaction to the South Korean flight.*



A Chinese netizen posted this in the incident Myanmar bomber invaded and drop bomb to China civilians.


> Some Chinese generals are going to be demoted or charged over this.
> The Myanmarese have accidently exposed serious Chinese vulnerabilities in their air defence.
> Maybe it is possible that MH370 flew into China undetected after all.


-----------------
That's just one way statement, we could discuss to know more on this, make clear the situation and find out the true performance of Great China equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

• *GF-1* employs the CAST-2000 bus, it is configured with two 2 m Pan/8 m MS camera and a four 16 m MS medium-resolution and wide-field camera set. GF-1 realizes an integration of imaging capacity at medium and high spatial resolution and with a wide swath, the design life is 5 years with a goal of 8 years.

• *GF-2* employs the CS-L3000A bus, it is configured with one 1 m Pan/4 m MS camera, the design life is >5 years. GF-2 was launched on August 19, 2014 on a Long March-4B vehicle from TSLC (Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center), China.

• *GF-3* employs the CS-L3000B bus, it is configured with a multi-polarized C-band SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar) instrument at meter-level resolution, the design life is 8 years. GF-3 is scheduled for completion of development and construction in 2015.

• *GF-4* employs the GEO remote sensing bus,configured with a 50 m staring camera, operating from GEO (Geostationary Earth Orbit). GF-4 will provide an imaging area of 7000 km x7000 km with individual scene coverage (scenes of 400 km x 400 km), and with a capacity for high temporal resolution remote sensing monitor at minute-level. GF-4 has a design life of 8 years. GF-4 is currently well under development and construction and is scheduled to launch in 2015.

------------------------------------
This is how a 1m Pan / 4m look like ( refer Gaofen-2 )







*Google's Satellites Could Soon See Your Face from Space*




Written by
*Elyse Wanshel*
August 11, 2014 // 02:03 PM EST

Google will soon have an unprecedented ability to spy on you from space. Theoretically, at least. How?

Two months ago, after much lobbying by the biggest satellite company in North America, DigitalGlobe, the US government relaxed restrictions to allow for commercially available satellite imagery *up to 25 cm resolution*—twice as detailed as the previous limit of 50 cm.

Now, the first commercial satellite set to capture these high-res images, DigitalGlobe's Worldview-3, will launch this Wednesday. Six months after that, private businesses willing to fork over the money will be able to get their hands on hyper-detailed photos and videos of the globe.

That, of course, includes Google.

Google—along with Microsoft, NASA, and numerous US federal agencies such as National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, which played a pivotal role in the seizure of Osama Bin Laden—is a regular DigitalGlobe customer. It signed a multiyear imagery contract with the colossus satellite company in February to use satellite imagery for apps like Google Earth, Maps, and Street View.

The extra sharp images from Worldview-3 will greatly increase the maps' level of detail to the point where it can make out 10-inch objects, which means Google will soon be able to see “manholes and mailboxes” from its hired eyes in the sky.

So, when you get that panicked feeling mid-flight that you forgot to turn off your coffee maker before leaving on vacation, Google will have resolution adequate enough for you to see a recent image of your slowly singeing house. You could also hypothetically pull up Google Maps and see a real-time image of your actual plane, rather than a blue dot, soar further and further away from your fiery abode.

The satellite behemoth is now making a push to relax the rules even further, down to 10 cm resolution, about the height of an iPhone 4.

DigitalGlobe currently has five birds in the sky, and one, GeoEye-1, has the ability to capture images at 41 centimeters. The company lobbied hard to loosen restrictions to 25 centimeters so that it could compete with foreign firms that will be blasting their own satellites into orbit soon. According to Reuters, the ability to commercially sell hi-res images this small, it can possibly increase the DigitalGlobe’s revenue by $400 million.

Meanwhile, coincidentally or not, Google acquired its own private satellite company, Skybox Imaging, shortly after the US government relaxed its satellite imagery restrictions in June.

Google’s Skybox intends to launch a constellation of 24 satellites by 2018, which will survey the globe by taking pictures of its entirety three times a day. This too will eventually, undoubtedly, upgrade the picture quality on its map applications. Google’s own birds can capture 90-second video clips and imagery at 30 frames per second. But how much can they actually see?

At this point, considerably less than the shots the Worldview-3 will be snapping.* Skybox’s satellites deliver high-res imagery "better than 1-meter resolution,*” said Sara Blask, a company spokesperson. “_*Which means you can clearly discern features such as the size of car windshields, road markings and car colors*_.”

Skybox founder Dan Berkenstock echoed this claim in a TED Talk he gave right before the launch of SkySat1: “From our own computer simulations we quickly found that one-meter really was the minimum viable product to be able to see the drivers of our global economy,” he said. “For the first time being able to count the ships and cars and shipping containers and trucks that move around our world on a daily basis while conveniently still not being able to see individuals.”

That last bit is the salient point: Skybox’s satellites cannot capture details as small as license plate numbers or someone’s face—yet. But DigitalGlobe’s might. _*At 25 centimeters, the images will be detailed enough to classify the make of a car. If the restrictions relax further, the plate number or owner's face could come into clear view.*_

Naturally, the mere speculation of how this new powerful view will impact privacy is already raising concern. But _how_ the Silicon Valley company actually intends to use its new detailed view of Mother Earth is still a looming question.

Google, for its part, claims it will use satellite image and video capabilities for the greater good. The technology can be extremely helpful in regards to natural disaster relief and it could provide internet access to places where it was previously unavailable.

In all likelihood, Google acquired Skybox not to spy on your mailbox number but to help it achieve something it has not yet been able to do: create a competitive cloud service. Skybox plans to combine its snap-happy satellites’ images with a collection of public data it has already gathered, like historical weather reports and satellite imagery, and create a vast archive, or a “cloud for the Earth” for other companies to run their own software and algorithms on.

But that raises another question: What kind of companies will utilize this “cloud for the Earth?” What could they potentially create with this vast amount of knowledge that, until now, seemed only obtainable and appropriate for super powers or leather-clad spies in action movies? If Google can make out your face from space, will it? And how might it capitalize on that ability?

Despite much of society’s indifference about sharing personal data—proven through social media’s mass archive of photos and information—perhaps it’s time we begin to have an open conversation, on an international level, about these new technological developments that can impact the world and public’s privacy. The sky is no longer the limit.

WorldView-3 Satellite Image Pudong, Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You are an idiot, and perhaps weren't able to understand what I said in first go.
> 
> For an idiot like you, I will try it once again.
> 
> GF 4 is a *geo stationery *satellite. All the rest, GF 8 and 9 are in SSO orbits, which is usually between 400- 1000km. While Geostationery is 36000 km.
> 
> The advantage with Geostationery is that it is fixed in space relative to surface of Earth, and hence can be used for non stop coverage of a particular area.



GF-4 has the resolution 50 meters, that means very low resolution, because in the imaging device on it, 1 pixel = 50 meters in real. So 300m = 6 pixels, estimated it's equal the dot in "i" .
It could be mixed with photo noises which self-generated with distance, light condition, ...

Recommend that you use cloth to wipe your screen to able to realize something in the high noisy photo.


----------



## Brainsucker

To be honest, what is you real intention to come here in the China Defense Forum Section? Because it seems that you don't have any sincere motive to discuss this matter with other Chinese military fans here. Do you really love Chinese military hardware? Nope. You just want to mock the community. and create a thread to fight the community. So basically, you are a Troll. Someone who come to disturb the community with bad intention.

Remember this is Chinese Defense forum section. It is the place where the people who like Chinese military hardware. Not someone who mock them.

So l will call the mods and let them decide if you're a troll or a Chinese military fan.

@Hu Songshan @Horus @Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BoQ77

YJ-26 claimed to be able to monitor stealth F-22 400 km away





Operating in the long wave band – VHF/UHF enables the JY-26 to detect targets presenting low radar cross section (stealth aircraft) at the decimetric, centimetre and millimetre wave bands. The use of phased array technology also provides users the ability to increase the power transmitted at a certain location where a target presence is suspected, thus increasing the probability of detection of low-RCS targets.





The manufacturer also claims the radar is designed with robust anti-jam and electronic counter-countermeasures, enabling it to face strike forces conducting advanced anti-access/area denial (a2/ad).
It is using advanced, two dimensional digital, active phased array system, enabling high accuracy, target tracking and separation as well as operation at *long ranges of up to 500 km*.

The US is currently deploying advanced stealth aircraft in the Pacific, including B-2 bombers and F-22 Raptor stealth fighters. Both have also deployed on missions near China, providing the Chinese the opportunities to test their new radars against those planes.

Chinese designers at the Airshow China *claim the JY-26 radar has already spotted the US Air Force most advanced stealth fighter – the F-22 Raptor stealth fighter, as it flew in South Korea on recent exercises*. The radar is being developed at Shandong, located just across the Yellow Sea, separating the Korean peninsula from mainland China.

===========================
*Gaofen-1 photos*
That satellite made some news today when the country's space agency said that authorities had used its imagery to detect illegal border crossings and even to bust marijuana farmers.

The ground on this plateau has been cut apart by erosion. One long stream uses that valley to cut across the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> it can't



Some times I just could not understand why you want to engage in a discussion that you almost know nothing about! 

GF4 is a geostationary satellite. It stays on an orbit of 36000km, higher enough for it to cover a very wide area, e.g. the entire Pacific Ocean.

50m resolution seems to be low, that is true. But it is already sufficient enough if China just needs to know if a particular area has some possibility with the aircraft carriers inside it. Once GF4 tells China that a large-sized vessel is moving at a specified area (it may be aircraft carrier, it may be not), China will send lower orbit satellites to that area to do a further search. Moving forward, even hypersonic vehicle, like WU14, could join this effort! This is the power of system! Not as simple as one single satellite vs. the entire navy fleet! 

Just imagine, a camera with 50m resolution at a 36000km orbit, if we put this camera at a 300km orbit satellite, what the resolution could be??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Space Station Planners Put out Welcome Mat *
by Peter B. de Selding — October 13, 2015

JERUSALEM — *China is soliciting international participation in its future manned space station in the form of foreign modules that would attach to the three-module core system, visits by foreign crew-transport vehicles for short stays and the involvement of non-Chinese researchers in placing experiments on the complex*, the chief designer of China’s manned space program said Oct. 12.

But he declined to commit to an international orbital docking technology that would facilitate international participation in the Chinese facility.

The Chinese orbital station, consisting of a core module and two experiment-carrying modules, can be expanded to a total of six modules if international partners want to invest in their own components, said Zhou Jianping, chief designer of the China Manned Space Program at the China Manned Space Agency.




Artist’s concept of Chinese space station.​
Addressing the 66th International Astronautical Congress (IAC) here, Zhou said the station will have a nominal crew of three, with a maximum capacity of six, with three-member crews being launched aboard Chinese Long March 2F rockets from the Jiuquan spaceport for missions of up to six months.

China has signed initial space station cooperation agreements with the Russian and European space agencies, and while the European Space Agency has begun training astronauts in Chinese, there is no specific plan yet to send astronauts to the Chinese facility.

The core module of the Chinese station is scheduled for launch in 2018, Zhou said. Crew-carrying Chinese capsules will visit the module before the two experiment modules are added to complete the initial station design.

“Work is well under way,” said Zhou, whose education includes time at the University of Southern California. “All the modules and associated vehicles are under development.”

If the current schedule holds – he gave no indication of any financing or technical roadblocks – the station would be ready for full operations “around 2022,” he said.

One of the interesting features of the Chinese space station is that it will be served from two of China’s four spaceports.

The cargo modules will be launched aboard Chinese 5B rockets from the Hainan spaceport in southern China, at 19 degrees north latitude. Pressurized and unpressurized cargo will be launched aboard Long March 7 rockets, also from Hainan.

But China’s Shenzhou crew-transport vehicle is launched from the Jiuquan launch facility at 41 degrees north latitude, in the Gobi Desert of Inner Mongolia.

The station will operate for 10 years or more, at an altitude of 340-450 kilometers with an orbital inclination of 42-43 degrees relative to the equator.

The international space station managed by the United States, Russia, Europe, Japan and Canada, operates in low Earth orbit of around 400 kilometers in altitude, with an orbital inclination of 51.6 degrees, an accommodation to Russia, whose Baikonur spaceport in Kazakhstan is at 46 degrees north latitude.

*Zhou said China plans to launch an astronomy telescope into an orbit near enough to the space station to dock to it for upgrades and servicing. *He declined to specify the telescope’s size.

Zhou also declined to say whether China’s station would use a technical standard being developed in Europe and the United States that would facilitate future interoperability of orbital stations through common docking technologies.

The annual IAC conferences are routinely filled with commitments to international collaboration from national space agencies. A common docking standard is one of the few concrete examples of progress in this respect. A Chinese refusal to adopt it – Zhen said his office would need to assure its quality – would send a signal about China’s intentions with international partners.

- See more at: China’s Space Station Planners Put out Welcome Mat  - SpaceNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> Some times I just could not understand why you want to engage in a discussion that you almost know nothing about!
> 
> GF4 is a geostationary satellite. It stays on an orbit of 36000km, higher enough for it to cover a very wide area, e.g. the entire Pacific Ocean.
> 
> 50m resolution seems to be low, that is true. But it is already sufficient enough if China just needs to know if a particular area has some possibility with the aircraft carriers inside it. Once GF4 tells China that a large-sized vessel is moving at a specified area (it may be aircraft carrier, it may be not), China will send lower orbit satellites to that area to do a further search. Moving forward, even hypersonic vehicle, like WU14, could join this effort! This is the power of system! Not as simple as one single satellite vs. the entire navy fleet!
> 
> Just imagine, a camera with 50m resolution at a 36000km orbit, if we put this camera at a 300km orbit satellite, what the resolution could be??



So to you, the answer is "It can't"
By the way, what you mean with "send lower orbit sat to that area" ?



> _In a recent issue of the Chinese-language state-run China Youth Daily newspaper, a report claims that the Gaofen-4 geostationary earth observation satellite will be launched by the end of this year with the express purpose of hunting US aircraft carriers. The satellite is equipped with *a visible light imager at 50 meters *and *infrared staring optical imager at 400 meters*._


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> So to you, the answer is "It can't"
> By the way, what you mean with "send lower orbit sat to that area" ?



The task for Gaofeng 4 is not to do a 100% clear detect on the carrier. It is only a small part of a huge system that aiming at destroying the air craft carrier. Therefore the question itself is not solid. 

The responsibility for Gaofeng 4 is to remind China where are the areas with possibility to see the carrier. Once some potential areas identified by it, China will make other lower orbit observation satellites moving to the areas to do the next step search. Just like the MH370 case we just discussed.


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *China’s Space Station Planners Put out Welcome Mat *
> by Peter B. de Selding — October 13, 2015
> 
> JERUSALEM — *China is soliciting international participation in its future manned space station in the form of foreign modules that would attach to the three-module core system, visits by foreign crew-transport vehicles for short stays and the involvement of non-Chinese researchers in placing experiments on the complex*, the chief designer of China’s manned space program said Oct. 12.
> 
> But he declined to commit to an international orbital docking technology that would facilitate international participation in the Chinese facility.
> 
> The Chinese orbital station, consisting of a core module and two experiment-carrying modules, can be expanded to a total of six modules if international partners want to invest in their own components, said Zhou Jianping, chief designer of the China Manned Space Program at the China Manned Space Agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist’s concept of Chinese space station.​
> Addressing the 66th International Astronautical Congress (IAC) here, Zhou said the station will have a nominal crew of three, with a maximum capacity of six, with three-member crews being launched aboard Chinese Long March 2F rockets from the Jiuquan spaceport for missions of up to six months.
> 
> China has signed initial space station cooperation agreements with the Russian and European space agencies, and while the European Space Agency has begun training astronauts in Chinese, there is no specific plan yet to send astronauts to the Chinese facility.
> 
> The core module of the Chinese station is scheduled for launch in 2018, Zhou said. Crew-carrying Chinese capsules will visit the module before the two experiment modules are added to complete the initial station design.
> 
> “Work is well under way,” said Zhou, whose education includes time at the University of Southern California. “All the modules and associated vehicles are under development.”
> 
> If the current schedule holds – he gave no indication of any financing or technical roadblocks – the station would be ready for full operations “around 2022,” he said.
> 
> One of the interesting features of the Chinese space station is that it will be served from two of China’s four spaceports.
> 
> The cargo modules will be launched aboard Chinese 5B rockets from the Hainan spaceport in southern China, at 19 degrees north latitude. Pressurized and unpressurized cargo will be launched aboard Long March 7 rockets, also from Hainan.
> 
> But China’s Shenzhou crew-transport vehicle is launched from the Jiuquan launch facility at 41 degrees north latitude, in the Gobi Desert of Inner Mongolia.
> 
> The station will operate for 10 years or more, at an altitude of 340-450 kilometers with an orbital inclination of 42-43 degrees relative to the equator.
> 
> The international space station managed by the United States, Russia, Europe, Japan and Canada, operates in low Earth orbit of around 400 kilometers in altitude, with an orbital inclination of 51.6 degrees, an accommodation to Russia, whose Baikonur spaceport in Kazakhstan is at 46 degrees north latitude.
> 
> *Zhou said China plans to launch an astronomy telescope into an orbit near enough to the space station to dock to it for upgrades and servicing. *He declined to specify the telescope’s size.
> 
> Zhou also declined to say whether China’s station would use a technical standard being developed in Europe and the United States that would facilitate future interoperability of orbital stations through common docking technologies.
> 
> The annual IAC conferences are routinely filled with commitments to international collaboration from national space agencies. A common docking standard is one of the few concrete examples of progress in this respect. A Chinese refusal to adopt it – Zhen said his office would need to assure its quality – would send a signal about China’s intentions with international partners.
> 
> - See more at: China’s Space Station Planners Put out Welcome Mat - SpaceNews.com



Inclusive growth Chinese style。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Russia Says Preparing Rocket Engine Deal With China*
*By Matthew Bodner Oct. 12 2015 17:09 Last edited 17:09*

Russia is preparing a deal to sell its highly capable rocket engines to Beijing in return for access to Chinese electronic components used in spacecraft construction, Russian Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin said on Monday, the TASS news agency reported.

Discussing prospective Russian-Chinese economic projects at an expo in the Chinese city of Harbin, Rogozin said the two sides were pursuing cooperation in the field of spaceflight — a sector that both countries are keen to develop.

“We are talking about an agreement to supply Russian rocket engines [to China], and the reciprocal delivery of Chinese micro-electronics that we need for things like the construction of spacecraft,” Rogozin was quoted as saying.

The deal would be a big win for Russia's ailing space sector. Although the industry produces rocket engines that are regarded as some of the best in the world, the only foreign customer is the United States, which uses them for both military and civilian satellite launches.

This connection between the U.S. and Russian space industries became a source of tension during the Ukraine crisis last year, after Rogozin threatened to end sales of the engines in response to Western sanctions against Moscow.

The rhetoric faded over the course of 2014, as both sides realized the existing arrangements were mutually beneficial, and Russia had no other customers lining up to buy rocket engines en masse.

But a supply deal with China could give Russia additional leverage over the U.S. space industry.

Rogozin on Monday said the two countries were working on an agreement to be signed during Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev's visit to China in December.

He also announced that the two sides planned to launch a joint venture specializing in the production of microchips and receivers for the Russia's Glonass satellite navigation system and its Chinese analogue BeiDou. Both are marketed as alternatives to the U.S.-operated Global Positioning System (GPS).

Russian-Chinese bilateral economic and technological ties have grown in the wake of Moscow's falling out with the west over Ukraine, and the two countries have discussed several ambitious long-term space projects that could be pursued together, such as a lunar exploration program, Rogozin said.

Russia Says Preparing Rocket Engine Deal With China | Business | The Moscow Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*A2924/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:

N403919E0940013-N403841E0943540-N401706E0943500-N401745E0935932-N40 2442E0931444-N403529E0931529 BACK TO START.

VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 15 OCT 00:22 2015 UNTIL 15 OCT 01:02 2015.

CREATED: 14 OCT 03:25 2015

Also 

*A2925/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2722E10837-N2731E10743-N2715E10740-N2706E10833 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 16 OCT 16:06 2015 UNTIL 16 OCT 16:44 2015.CREATED: 14 OCT 04:11 2015

*A2926/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2608E11429-N2615E11400-N2559E11356-N2552E11425 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 16 OCT 16:10 2015 UNTIL 16 OCT 17:00 2015. CREATED: 14 OCT 04:13 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *A2924/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
> 
> N403919E0940013-N403841E0943540-N401706E0943500-N401745E0935932-N40 2442E0931444-N403529E0931529 BACK TO START.
> 
> VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 15 OCT 00:22 2015 UNTIL 15 OCT 01:02 2015.
> 
> CREATED: 14 OCT 03:25 2015
> 
> Also
> 
> *A2925/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2722E10837-N2731E10743-N2715E10740-N2706E10833 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 16 OCT 16:06 2015 UNTIL 16 OCT 16:44 2015.CREATED: 14 OCT 04:11 2015
> 
> *A2926/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2608E11429-N2615E11400-N2559E11356-N2552E11425 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 16 OCT 16:10 2015 UNTIL 16 OCT 17:00 2015. CREATED: 14 OCT 04:13 2015




What for?



JSCh said:


> *Russia Says Preparing Rocket Engine Deal With China*
> *By Matthew Bodner Oct. 12 2015 17:09 Last edited 17:09*
> 
> Russia is preparing a deal to sell its highly capable rocket engines to Beijing in return for access to Chinese electronic components used in spacecraft construction, Russian Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin said on Monday, the TASS news agency reported.
> 
> Discussing prospective Russian-Chinese economic projects at an expo in the Chinese city of Harbin, Rogozin said the two sides were pursuing cooperation in the field of spaceflight — a sector that both countries are keen to develop.
> 
> “We are talking about an agreement to supply Russian rocket engines [to China], and the reciprocal delivery of Chinese micro-electronics that we need for things like the construction of spacecraft,” Rogozin was quoted as saying.
> 
> The deal would be a big win for Russia's ailing space sector. Although the industry produces rocket engines that are regarded as some of the best in the world, the only foreign customer is the United States, which uses them for both military and civilian satellite launches.
> 
> This connection between the U.S. and Russian space industries became a source of tension during the Ukraine crisis last year, after Rogozin threatened to end sales of the engines in response to Western sanctions against Moscow.
> 
> The rhetoric faded over the course of 2014, as both sides realized the existing arrangements were mutually beneficial, and Russia had no other customers lining up to buy rocket engines en masse.
> 
> But a supply deal with China could give Russia additional leverage over the U.S. space industry.
> 
> Rogozin on Monday said the two countries were working on an agreement to be signed during Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev's visit to China in December.
> 
> He also announced that the two sides planned to launch a joint venture specializing in the production of microchips and receivers for the Russia's Glonass satellite navigation system and its Chinese analogue BeiDou. Both are marketed as alternatives to the U.S.-operated Global Positioning System (GPS).
> 
> Russian-Chinese bilateral economic and technological ties have grown in the wake of Moscow's falling out with the west over Ukraine, and the two countries have discussed several ambitious long-term space projects that could be pursued together, such as a lunar exploration program, Rogozin said.
> 
> Russia Says Preparing Rocket Engine Deal With China | Business | The Moscow Times




What kind of microelectronics?


----------



## BoQ77




----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


>



what do you want to say about these pictures?


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> what do you want to say about these pictures?



You guys want to discuss without figures, or sources. I want to add some of those to the discussion


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> You guys want to discuss without figures, or sources. I want to add some of those to the discussion


thanks. I think we all know that: resolution about 50m, working at geostationary orbit.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

GS Zhou said:


> The task for Gaofeng 4 is not to do a 100% clear detect on the carrier. It is only a small part of a huge system that aiming at destroying the air craft carrier. Therefore the question itself is not solid.
> 
> The responsibility for Gaofeng 4 is to remind China where are the areas with possibility to see the carrier. Once some potential areas identified by it, China will make other lower orbit observation satellites moving to the areas to do the next step search. Just like the MH370 case we just discussed.




I don't think there is a 50% detect on carrier. You either detect a carrier or don't.



GS Zhou said:


> thanks. I think we all know that: resolution about 50m, working at geostationary orbit.




I think, GF 4 will perhaps be an experimental satellite of sorts, because I seriously doubt it can detect a aircraft carrier which will be 6 pixels long. Perhaps down the road we will have a geostationery satellite with a 5m resolution, which will seriously make a difference.


----------



## BoQ77

Gaofen-1 is better in resolution, I think GF-1 could take some picture of aircraft carrier with resolution 2m pan
Google satellites have even better resolution with 0.25m

Vietnam has VnRedsat-1 with resolution 2.5m
Melbourne image taken by VnREDsat-1






Rome, Italy by VnREDSat-1


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What kind of microelectronics?


One would expect this kind,

Radiation hardening - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Radiation hardening* is the act of making electronic components and systems resistant to damage or malfunctions caused by ionizing radiation (particle radiation and high-energy electromagnetic radiation),[1] such as those encountered in outer space and high-altitude flight, around nuclear reactors and particle accelerators, or during nuclear accidents or nuclear warfare.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

BoQ77 said:


> Gaofen-1 is better in resolution, I think GF-1 could take some picture of aircraft carrier with resolution 2m pan
> Google satellites have even better resolution with 0.25m
> 
> Vietnam has VnRedsat-1 with resolution 2.5m



You are mistaking satellites here. Gaofen 2, as far as I remember, can take a 0.8 m picture, while Jilin 1 can take a 0.72 m picture. But they are all SSO satellites. Not in geostationery orbits.

And it matters, because SSO orbits are usually around 500 to 800 km in height, while Geostationery is at 36000 km. That is quite a huge difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I don't think there is a 50% detect on carrier. You either detect a carrier or don't.



the lower-orbit satellite has much better resolution. But given its orbit height, it could only take picture of a very small area. In addition to that, it is a "moving" satellite, i.e. it could stay above of a specified area for very short time. 

So you could either:
Option 1: launch lots of lower orbit satellites to make sure a 100%/24hour coverage! But it is an expensive way!

Option 2: launch a geostationary orbit satellite. Given its height (36000km), it could monitor a very large area, but with much lower resolution. However, its key task is not to assure a 100% accuracy, but to specify areas that "suspicious". After the suspicious areas specified, it is other low-orbit satellite's job to identify if there is really carrier there! Once other measurements matured, e.g. WU14 (Hypersonic Glide vehicle), they could also join the 2nd round, or even 3rd round search.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You are mistaking satellites here. Gaofen 2, as far as I remember, can take a 0.8 m picture, while Jilin 1 can take a 0.72 m picture. But they are all SSO satellites. Not in geostationery orbits.
> 
> And it matters, because SSO orbits are usually around 500 to 800 km in height, while Geostationery is at 36000 km. That is quite a huge difference.



Yes GF-2 better than GF-1.
I must name some of them as "able to detect an aircraft carrier" , GF-4 can't

Can you point out anything from this?










Or this ?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> One would expect this kind,
> 
> Radiation hardening - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Radiation hardening* is the act of making electronic components and systems resistant to damage or malfunctions caused by ionizing radiation (particle radiation and high-energy electromagnetic radiation),[1] such as those encountered in outer space and high-altitude flight, around nuclear reactors and particle accelerators, or during nuclear accidents or nuclear warfare.​



But I have recently heard multiple reports of many Chinese convicted in US for trying to export radiation hardened chips to China. Why would China need to import them, if it makes them?


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But I have recently heard multiple reports of many Chinese convicted in US for trying to export radiation hardened chips to China. Why would China need to import them, if it makes them?



who is china? from what i've read those people just wanted to create new startup in china and make quick money. it's more to do with personal greed... those stuff might be useful for military or might not. they have no connection with chinese gov whatsoever. lol. why everything is china china china china...china ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> who is china? from what i've read those people just wanted to create new startup in china and make quick money. it's more to do with personal greed... the technologies might be useful for military or might not. they have no connection with chinese gov what so ever. lol. why everything is china china china china...china ?



It would have been understandable if there was only one case, but I read about at least 4 distinct cases.


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> It would have been understandable if there was only one case, but I read about at least 4 distinct cases.


i've read em all. some of them are not even chinese lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But I have recently heard multiple reports of many Chinese convicted in US for trying to export radiation hardened chips to China. Why would China need to import them, if it makes them?


As you are probably aware, US has maintained an arms embargo on China since 1990s. These chips are likely on the list and are commercially sought after items.

As to why someone need to import them, you have to ask the person that try to get it from US. Logically it would probably because they could make money by selling to people that could not get it.

Since almost all chips that are used in space, has to be radiation resistance/hardened if intended for prolong use, I would have expect the one export to Russia would be so. 

Since the Russian are expert in space tech, I would expect those chips are up to mark to the Russian satisfaction, otherwise they would not have want it. 

China might have been successful in making world-class space chip that are economically competitive, below is a relevant report from China Daily, take note of the last sentence.

* China-made chips launched into space *
Source: China Daily 08/19/2015 04:08:58

With the 18th and 19th Beidou satellites, developed by Wuhan Optics Valley Bei Dou Holding Group Co., Ltd, launched into space late last month, China's proprietary navigation system is one step closer to global coverage. For the first time, the satellites systematically used home-developed chips, said an industry insider.

According to a report from China News Service, 98 percent of the components - including all the essential parts and equipment - in the two satellites are home-designed. One of the core components for navigation, the rubidium atomic clock, replaced imported products for higher accuracy in positioning, range finding and timing services.

About 40 products, including the central processing unit, the data bus and the memory unit, were designed and made by the Beijing Microelectronics Research Institute, a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.

Led by Zhao Yuanfu, the institute is responsible for the development of aerospace-use chips. It was founded in 1994 and its first chip was launched into space in 2003.

The institute has always focused on the independent development of new-generation aerospace-use CPUs, rather than imitating overseas products.

"Even if we could successfully copy others' designs, they will have developed new products by then," Zhao told People's Daily. "Imitation leads to no competitiveness.

"We cannot depend on others for our core technologies. We see those technologies as our fundamental capabilities."

He said that information security is a matter of national strategy, and home-developed chips will provide hardware support. He added that China currently spends more than $200 billion on importing chips.

"Only by developing an independent and complete product portfolio can we have reliable operation of satellites," said Zhao.

*He said that the chips used in the two recently launched satellites have world-class performance, and are more advanced than overseas products in terms of radiation resistance. *He explained that satellite chips must be specially treated to resist strong radiation because of the complex environment in space.

Traditionally, satellite chips are processed on special production lines to acquire radiation resisting abilities, but *Zhao had an innovative idea that allows the chips to acquire the ability via a special design, so they can be manufactured on ordinary civil-use integrated circuit production lines to reduce manufacturing costs.*

The CPU he helped develop features a high processing speed and multiple interfaces to cater to the different functions of various satellite modules.

"A good home-developed chip means not just the chip itself, but also an entire home-developed system that integrates chips and software," Zhao said.

Zhao's team have published more than 600 academic essays and have been granted more than 200 patents. *They now also have orders from overseas.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> That's just one way statement, we could discuss to know more on this, make clear the situation and find out the true performance of Great China equipments.



This is a great question, buddy. And a good goal to understand more of our chinese peers' defense abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Naga-L, new Chinese CALT SmallSat launch vehicle *

Mark Schaffer (@mgschaffer) | Twitter

Haoliang Yang, Beijing Institute of Astronautical Systems Engineering details *Naga-L*, new Chinese CALT SmallSat launch vehicle.

f*irst flight in 2 years (end of 2017)*, price $10M USD per flight.

launch options from China (@ 41deg), Indonesia & Tanzania for equatorial, Sweden for SSO.

SmallSat launcher will deliver 1550kg to 400km LEO @ 41deg, 820kg to 500km SSO, 620kg to 700km SSO. 

SmallSat launcher will be 2 stage LOX/RP + LOX/LH2, 100t GLOW, 30m length.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> Haoliang Yang, Beijing Institute of Astronautical Systems Engineering details *Naga-L*, new Chinese CALT SmallSat launch vehicle.
> first flight in 2 years (end of 2017),* price $10M USD per flight.*
> launch options from China (@ 41deg), Indonesia & Tanzania for equatorial, Sweden for SSO.
> *SmallSat launcher will deliver 1550kg to 400km LEO @ 41deg, 820kg to 500km SSO, 620kg to 700km SSO. *
> 
> SmallSat launcher will be 2 stage LOX/RP + LOX/LH2, 100t GLOW, 30m length.



this would put virgin galactic future small satellite launch services out of business before it even started. their max payload 200kg to the lowest orbit and price almost the same. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> this would put virgin galactic future small satellite launch service out of business before it even started. their max payload 200kg to the lowest orbit and price almost the same. lol



China is out to make the so-called high-tech products and services “cabbage price”。

Sweden

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

near space airship



Code:


http://www.njaerospace.com/h-col-122.html






credit *Henri KENHMANN*



















cirr said:


> China is out to make the so-called high-tech products and services “cabbage price”。


could this be the launcher?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

Satellite image taken on 18 March 2014 of an object spotted in the southern Indian Ocean that could be wreckage from missing Malaysian Airlines flight MH370 by the Gaofen-1 high-resolution optical Earth observation satellite CNSA (China National Space Administration).
The sighted object measured 22.5 metres by 13 metres, and was said to be 75 miles (120km) from possible debris sighted days earlier by Australian satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China "GaoFen-1" satellite photo for civilian-use (color & infrared photo), 2m accuracy:
高分1号2米高分辨率卫星图曝光

(sorry, PDF can't upload >2M-size photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

*China's Submarine Hunting Plane Has A Giant Stinger*
The Y-8Q joins the mile-high sub-hunting club

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Posted February 24, 2015
  *44*




 
Y-8Q in Color

The Chinese Naval Air Force gets its first operational Y-8Q heavy submarine hunting aircraft, after several years of flight testing. Painted in the standard PLANAF grey as opposed to the bright yellow primer seen on the pair of prototypes, the Y-8Q will likely show up all around East Asian waters after the Chinese flight crews learn how to fully exploit the limits of their new technology.

China is making serious efforts to correct its longstanding deficiency in aerial Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW), introducing the Shaanxi Y-8Q (also designated as the Y-8GX6) aircraft painted in the blue-gray People's Liberation Army Navy Air Force (PLANAF) colors into operation. Previously, two Y-8Q prototypes had been flying for the past several years as part of a rigorous testing and training regimen. Until this month, China's only long-range aerial ASW capability came from three Harbin SH-5 seaplanes, which are nearly thirty years old.

The Y-8Q is designed to overcome Chinese ASW deficiencies that would cripple Chinese naval and civilian maritime activity in war. Some of its technology, at least on the surface, compares favorably to the U.S. P-3C Orion and P-8 Poseidon, and the Japanese P-1. The Y-8Q's most distinctive feature is its seven-meter-long Magnetic Anomaly Detector (MAD) boom, which detects the magnetic signature of enemy submarines' metal hulls as the Y-8Q flies over them. Since MAD performance correlates to size, and it's seven-meter MAD boom is arguably the largest of its kind among airplanes, the PLAN would have a fine weapon for hunting otherwise stealthy submarines.





 
Y-8Q MAD

escobar via Sinodefense Forum

The Y-8Q's MAD boom on its tail is possibly the largest one mounted on an aircraft. The MAD is located on a boom in order to minimize electromagnetic interference from the Y-8Q itself, as the MAD detects any magnetic signatures from the metallic hulls of submarines lurking beneath the waves.

The Y-8Q also has an electro-optical turret forward of its bomb bay, which has day, night and infrared cameras to hunt the heat signatures and wakes of small watercraft, unmanned vehicles, and submarines (especially snorkels and periscopes). Right under cockpit is a large radome that, in addition to detecting submarine periscopes and wakes, can provide targeting data via satellite link to Chinese aircraft and warships when the Y-8Q finds enemy warships. The Y-8Q can also drop a hundred sonobuoys to provide real time sonar coverage of seawater expanses.





 
Y-8Q Packing

escobar via Sinodefense Forum

This photo gives us a good view of the Y-8Q's sensors, including the electro-optical turret (the white sphere forward of the bomb bays, similar in size and function to the one found on the Reaper drone), and the gray radome under the cockpit.





 
SQ-5 Sonobuoys

Chinese Military Aviation

The Y-8Q can carry at least a hundred sonobuoys to provide blanket sensor coverage over a patch of ocean the size of Rhode Island. Other Chinese ASW platforms, like the Z-18 helicopter, also carry these sonobuoys.

The exact weapons capacity of the plane's internal bomb bay is not yet public, but one estimate is that the Y-8Q can carry probably over 10 tons. (By comparison, the Y-8 transport carries 20 tons of cargo.) Likely weapons loadouts include torpedoes like the Yu-7, sea mines and anti-ship missiles. The Y-8Q's large size and sensors could also allow it to be a command center for underwater unmanned vehicles (UUVs) like the Haiyan glider that would guard sectors of the ocean floor while the Y-8Q flies off elsewhere.





 
Haiyan UUV

China News

The Haiyan UUV is an underwater glider, which can dive under 1,500m below the ocean surface, for up to 30 days. These 70kg drones (or future militarized versions) could be deployed enmass by Y-8Qs to provide a quick but long-term sensor solution, in areas like the Taiwan Straits, against enemy submarines during war time.

Since the Y-8Q is extending Anti-Access/Area Denial operations underwater, it is almost a given that China is going to invest in future ASW methods. In the future, the Y-8Q may be equipped with more exotic technologies like LIDAR (which uses laser beams to penetrate water to detect objects), hard kill anti-torpedo systems, acoustic signals intelligence and radiation detection (identify radiation from nuclear reactors) that Chinese scientists are already beginning to research.





 
ASW Attack Missile

Navy Recognition

This long range anti-submarine rocket is a proposal by Poly Technologies, a Chinese industrial conglomerate, that was first unveiled in September 2014 at a South African arms show. The ASW rocket uses a heavy WS series artillery rocket to fire a light torpedo (possibly a 500kg Yu-7) over 100 km away at enemy submarines that have been detected by a sensor network. A Y-8Q could act as a command center for Chinese UUVs and long range anti-submarine rockets to effectively deny large areas of water to enemy submarines without placing Chinese submarines or warships in danger.

The Y-8Q will become a significant part of China's emerging ASW operations. Its 5,000km range, wide sensor and weapon range and massive payload will exponentially increase Chinese security against enemy submarines off its coasts and into the East and South China Seas. When combined with other ASW assets, such as underwater drones, missile launched torpedoes and sonar towing Type 056 corvettes, it could make current and planned regional investment into submarines by China's neighbors more of a risky proposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China UAV track & attack moving target

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

@cnleio : did they launch missile to the target with Red Cross symbol in White background during test flight?

Thanks for distribute to the thread, but could you make a favor to focus on the tracking ability than any attack activity? Thanks

A report by Feng


> As a whole, the hardware for ASW in PLAN has definitely modernized, but they still lack in many areas. While they finally have a Y-8 maritime patrol aircraft, it's still years behind P-3C and serving too small in number. While Z-18F is a nice addition, a Z-20 or Z-15 based ASW helicopter is badly needed for ships in the class of Type 052D and 054A. And finally, the biggest help to Chinese navy would be newer and quieter nuclear submarines with more powerful sonar. Until that happens, the Chinese navy would always be in a place of danger when it comes to underwater warfare.
> Posted by Feng at 12:25 AM


Information Dissemination: PLAN ASW Modernization

Z-18F would be ASW helicopters for CV-16 and Type 055





Notice the exit of 8x4 ASW sonobuoys at the aft fuselage


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> @cnleio : did they launch missile to the target with Red Cross symbol in White background during test flight?


This is infrared monitor mode ... the Light on screen is ATGM launched by UAV fly to the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China AWACS

*ZDK-03 (for pakistan)*






*KJ-2000*






*KJ-200*






*KJ-500*







*Other surveillance aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China ground-base PAVE PAWS radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

could you add some descriptions on those systems ? photos + description, specs,... would be more useful.


----------



## Sanchez

Brainsucker said:


> To be honest, what is you real intention to come here in the China Defense Forum Section? Because it seems that you don't have any sincere motive to discuss this matter with other Chinese military fans here. Do you really love Chinese military hardware? Nope. You just want to mock the community. and create a thread to fight the community. So basically, you are a Troll. Someone who come to disturb the community with bad intention.
> 
> Remember this is Chinese Defense forum section. It is the place where the people who like Chinese military hardware. Not someone who mock them.
> 
> So l will call the mods and let them decide if you're a troll or a Chinese military fan.
> 
> @Hu Songshan @Horus @Deino



He is some kind of agent...Internet investigators. He gethers internet information about Chinese system and collect some forum "analysis", and finally present to his superior. One of the famous American "scholar" R. Fischer is doing exactly the same. In this forum the Indian "Sinoexpert" is another example.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

Sanchez said:


> He is some kind of agent...Internet investigators. He gethers internet information about Chinese system and collect some forum "analysis", and finally present to his superior. One of the famous American "scholar" R. Fischer is doing exactly the same. In this forum the Indian "Sinoexpert" is another example.



Nah, I don't think so. He's just a Vietnamese forum poster


----------



## cnleio

Brainsucker said:


> Nah, I don't think so. He's just a Vietnamese forum poster


LOL ... @BoQ77 just wanna prove China is a 'Paper-Dragon' or bad-quality of China weapons compared with U.S advanced toys, and how Russia missile (gift for Vietnam) can easily defeat Chinese toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> LOL ... @BoQ77 just wanna prove China is a 'Paper-Dragon' or bad-quality of China weapons compared with U.S advanced toys, and how Russia missile (gift for Vietnam) can easily defeat Chinese toys.


He is just a sourgrape and can't get to sleep over a rising China. Conclusion, he is feeling inferior compare to the Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

why are those gaofen satellites mentioning here like those are supa chinese military imaging spy satellites out there for tracking...? lol.. those sats are for commercial use only. that's why you can find all the detailed specs... yaogan/jian bing sats are the real deal that should be mentioning here. lol. there are more than 20 in orbit SAR and EO, a lot more heavier, and you can't find any details/info about 'em 

Yaogan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

News about "BeiDou" GPS satellites chain









2015.09.30 China 20th "BeiDou" GPS satellite launched to the space, also China "LongMatch" rocket 212th successfully launch 

Now 20x "BeiDou" satellites means Chinese GPS network have covered the region from Asia to Middle-East, "BeiDou" GPS will cover whole earth until to 2020 year there will be 30x satellites to finish Chinese GPS system ... 

我国成功发射第4颗新一代北斗导航卫星(高清)
9月30日7时13分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭成功将1颗新一代北斗导航卫星发射升空。新华社记者 李响 摄
这是我国第4颗新一代北斗导航卫星，也是我国发射的第20颗北斗导航卫星，工作轨道为地球倾斜同步轨道。星上首次搭载氢原子钟，卫星入轨后，将开展星载氢原子钟、星间链路、新型导航信号体制等试验验证工作，并适时入网提供服务。北斗卫星导航系统是我国自主建设、独立运行，与世界其他卫星导航系统兼容共用的全球卫星导航系统，可在全球范围内全天候、全天时为各类用户提供高精度、高可靠的定位、测速、授时服务，并兼具短报文通信能力。据了解，北斗卫星导航系统自2012年底正式提供区域服务以来，系统连续稳定运行，性能指标稳中有升。根据系统全球组网建设计划，2018年可为“一带一路”沿线国家提供基本服务，2020年将形成全球服务能力。此次发射的卫星和运载火箭，分别由中国航天科技集团公司所属中国空间技术研究院和中国运载火箭技术研究院研制。这是长征系列运载火箭的第212次飞行。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

@BoQ77

U know, PLA soldiers had used the "BeiDou" GPS terminal for years in Asia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> @BoQ77
> 
> U know, PLA soldiers had used the "BeiDou" GPS terminal for years in Asia ...
> 
> View attachment 264797
> 
> View attachment 264788
> 
> View attachment 264789
> 
> View attachment 264790
> 
> View attachment 264792
> 
> View attachment 264793
> 
> View attachment 264794
> 
> View attachment 264795


Not only that ,More than 80percent of China fisherman uses Beidou II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

1-gen "BeiDou" GPS terminal for PLA soldier






2-gen "BeiDou" GPS terminal for PLA soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Sanchez said:


> He is some kind of agent...Internet investigators. He gethers internet information about Chinese system and collect some forum "analysis", and finally present to his superior. One of the famous American "scholar" R. Fischer is doing exactly the same. In this forum the Indian "Sinoexpert" is another example.



I wouldn't give these guys any pictures/ descriptions or anything to do with China military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Djinn

Chinese are also operating a hydrophonic observation and detection system in South China Sea.


----------



## Jlaw

Brainsucker said:


> Nah, I don't think so. He's just a Vietnamese forum poster


He's smarter than other Viet poster


----------



## Keel

*中国空间站2022年运行 最多可容6名航天员*
2015年10月16日00:43 参考消息网





资料图片：神舟十号与天宫一号自动交会对接成功的模拟画面。

　　*参考消息网10月16日报道* 外媒称，*中国的载人航天机构计划在2018年发射其三舱空间的首舱，组装工作将于2020年完成，2022年将投入全面运行。*

　　据美国《航空和空间技术周刊》（网络）10月13日报道，曾在美国接受教育的中国载人航天工程总设计师周建平在此间举行的国际宇航大会上提出了一个野心勃勃的计划，首先就是*中国将于明年发射“天宫”二号小型空间实验室*。

　　周 建平说，*“天宫”二号将像在太空运行四年依然状况良好的“天宫”一号一样*，也是长期在轨自动运行、短期载人的飞行器，中国正在为未来的长期性空间站建设做 最后准备。载有3名航天员的“神州”号飞船将与其交会对接，周建平说，之后首个计划已久的服务于更大空间站的货运飞船将会到访。这一任务将展示中国向在轨 运行航天器补给物资、补加推进剂的能力。

　　报道称，在载人“神州”飞船的基础上，*无人货运飞船的货舱构型包括全密封、半开放、全开放三种，周建平说。它将由正在研制的“长征”7号运载火箭发射升空。他说，该火箭明年将在海南岛的新太空港进行首次试射。*

　　周建平说，在头两个“实验舱”发射之前，*还会向核心舱发射“好几个”载人“神州”飞船和无人货运飞船，以测试其运行程序。*中国航天员将继续从酒泉附近的“神州”号飞船发射基地升空。

　　空间站的轨道高度为340-450公里，设计使用*寿命为10年*。该空间站将于*2022年投入全面运营*，周建平说。它还将为自由飞行的太空望远镜提供服务支持。随着舱段的增加，*航天员数量可能会从最初的3名增加到6名，最多会有6个舱段。*

　　*太空站框架将包括一个小型控温离心机以用于“不同的重力”试验；一个材料科学设施和一个可以达到1600度的熔炉。*

　　*中 国官员说，他们的空间站对其它国家的科学家是“开放的”，中国载人航天工程办公室与俄罗斯联邦航天署和欧洲航天局就此达成协议。在之前举行的记者会上，欧 洲航天局局长约翰-迪特里希·韦尔纳表示，把中国及其它非传统伙伴纳入更大的人类探索平台的初步务实举措是使它参与对接机制国际标准的制定，这样来自不同 国家的宇宙飞船就能在太空连接在一起。*

　　报道称，这一工作在国际太空合作计划上取得进展，因为美国航天局准备将商业载人飞船送入太空，但是到目前为止，中国还没有参与进来，“神州”号将是唯一能够与中国的空间站对接的飞船。

　　周建平说，共同对接标准的想法是有价值的。“我认为，我们可以做得更多。”他说。（编译/许燕红）

编辑：SN123

Net translation:

*Chinese space station to be fully operated in space in 2022, can accommodate six astronauts *

At 00:43 on October 16, 2015 Reference News Network

Picture: Shenzhou on the 10th automatic rendezvous and docking with Tiangong One successful simulation screen.

Reference News Network October 16, said foreign media reports, China's manned space agency plans to launch its first three-cabin cabin space in 2018, the assembly work will be completed by 2020, will be put into full operation in 2022.

According to the US, "Aviation Week & Space Technology" (network) October 13 report, he was educated in the United States Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space project in the International Astronautical Congress held here put forward an ambitious plan, first that China will launch the "Temple" II small space laboratory next year.

Zhou Jianping said, "temple" II will run for four years like in space is still in good condition "Temple" One, just as long-term in-orbit automatic operation, short-term manned spacecraft, China is doing the final for the future long-term space station construction ready. Carrying three astronauts of "Shenzhou" spacecraft to its rendezvous and docking, said Zhou Jianping, after the first long-planned service for larger cargo spacecraft will visit the space station. This task will showcase China to the spacecraft in orbit of supplies, additional propellant capacity.

Reported that, on the basis of the manned "Shenzhou" spacecraft on unmanned cargo spacecraft cargo configurations include fully sealed, semi-open, wide open three, Zhou Jianping said. It is being developed by the launch of the "Long March" carrier rocket lifted off on the 7th. He said the rocket next year in Hainan Island will be the first test of new spaceport.

Zhou Jianping said that before the first two "JEM" launch, will launch "several" manned "Shenzhou" spacecraft and unmanned cargo spacecraft to the core module to test its operating procedures. Chinese astronauts will continue to launch from the Jiuquan launch base near the "Shenzhou" spacecraft.

Space station orbit altitude of 340-450 km, the design life of 10 years. The space station will be fully operational in 2022, Zhou Jianping said. It will also free flight of the Space Telescope servicing support. With the increase of the cabin, the number of astronauts may increase to six from the original three, there will be a maximum of six cabin.

ISS framework will include a small temperature centrifuge for "different gravity" test; a materials science facilities and a furnace can reach 1600 degrees.

Chinese officials say their station scientists in other countries are "open", the China Manned Space Engineering Office has thus reached an agreement with the Russian Federal Space Agency and the European Space Agency. In the press conference held before, the European Space Agency Director John - Dietrich Werner said that the Chinese and other non-traditional partners in the larger human exploration platform preliminary pragmatic initiatives are involved in docking mechanism to make it to international standards development, so the spacecraft will be able to connect from different countries together in space.

Reported that made this work in progress on international space cooperation program, as NASA prepared to commercial manned spacecraft into space, but so far China has not yet involved, "Shenzhou" and China will be the only The space station docking spacecraft.

Zhou Jianping, said the idea of a common standard docking is valuable. "I think we can do more." He said. (Compiler / Xu Yanhong)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What for?



DF-41 or HGV


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of microelectronics?



Let the Beacon speak for us。

*Yuanwang-7* launched at JNS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

* google translate

China's first space nuclear propulsion technology laboratory set up*
2015年08月31日 星期一

Science and Technology Daily News (Zhou 薛英民 reporter Li Yan) reporter August 26 was informed from the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation five branches of 502, our first nuclear propulsion technology laboratory in Beijing recently set up a space laboratory will be the development of China's aerospace strategy for traction, targeting deep space exploration mission requirements, applied research project carried out in space nuclear propulsion technology.

Nuclear space propulsion research starting in the 1950s, mainly in the United States, Russia, the two countries have completed a lot of ground verification, made a series of remarkable results. The current international aerospace industry generally believe that space nuclear propulsion technology will become the future of mankind to explore the universe of revolutionary means, have an extremely broad mandate prospects, and has significant performance and cost advantages.

It is understood that the lab by the five branches of 502 led the joint China Institute of Atomic Energy Reactor Engineering Design Institute, Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics was founded. 502 is one of the earliest units conducting space nuclear propulsion systems research. Relevant responsible person said, the laboratory will seize the opportunity of China's space science and technology and the rapid development of nuclear science and technology, exploring good operating system and management mechanism, give full play to the advantages of three units, to develop space nuclear propulsion business, truly powerful combination, complementary advantages, to achieve "Training + science + project application" deep integration, play a leading and exemplary role. At the same time cultivate a number of major scientific and technological achievements, to better meet national strategic needs, and strive to build a leading, world-class joint laboratory.


我国首个空间核推进技术联合实验室成立
--中国科技网

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*China, for one, welcomes our ROBOT SPACE ANT overlords*

*Senior official says six-legged bots offer a greater leap for mankind than rolling rovers*
16 Oct 2015 at 04:55, Simon Sharwood
China's signalled its intention to develop robotics for deep space missions.

The signals came in the form of a speech by Liu Jizhong, director of the lunar exploration program and space engineering center at China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense. Liu's speech, reported by Chinese state organ _xinhua_

Liu identifies a few missions he thinks China should pursue, suggesting them because they'd make the Middle Kingdom a space innovator. Among his ideas are:


Placing a lander on the far side of the moon, supported by a satellite at the L2 Lagrange point beyond Luna's orbit, is one mission. Developing such a satellite would, it's hoped, make it possible to explore the Moon's poles (where they may be water ice) and therefore enable development of a Lunar base;
A heavy-lift vehicle with a payload of 100,000 kilograms to help establish a moon base or to fuel deep space exploration. Today's heavy lifters can't do half that, even to low earth orbit. Elon Musk's planned Falcon Heavy is planned to haul 53,000 kg. China's planned Long March V will have a maximum capacity of 25,000 kg.
Developing robotics, preferably a six-legged ant analogue, to retrieve samples from an asteroid to further our understanding of the solar system's development. Ant-like bots are suggested as a more flexible advance on rolling rovers;
Faster propulsion technologies to deliver probes to deep space in shorter times.
When senior Chinese officials make speeches like this, and they find their way into _Xinhua_, it's often more a very strong signal about governmental desires than a thought bubble. China's space program is already vigorous: the nation is planning more moon rovers and has a space station on the drawing board. ®



Code:


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/16/china_for_one_welcomes_our_robot_space_ant_overlords/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China aims to go deeper into space*
*(Xinhua) Updated: 2015-10-15 16:05 *

BEIJING - As China's exploration of the moon progresses, its space experts have begun considering going deeper into the solar system - to Mars, asteroids and Jupiter - and a manned deep-space mission.

At a recent conference on deep-space exploration in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, an official urged scientists and technologists to have a pioneering spirit.

"When exploring the unknown, we should not just follow others. China should be more creative," said Liu Jizhong, director of the lunar exploration program and space engineering center under the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

He pointed out that China still needs to tackle key problems, such as how to go into deep space at higher speeds; generating energy and power; and developing space robots that can work in the complicated space environment.

China should also strengthen international cooperation. "Exploring space is a great undertaking for the whole of humankind, and China should shoulder its responsibilities as a big country. Through international cooperation, we can learn from each other and jointly contribute," Liu said.

*FAR SIDE OF THE MOON*

Some Chinese scientists have suggested landing a probe on the far side of the moon, which would be unprecedented. Although China has not officially announced the plan, experts have begun to prepare the technologies needed.

Zhang Lihua, a researcher with China Spacesat Co., Ltd., said exploring the far side of the moon is of great scientific importance. Many countries have designed their own plans for such a mission.

It would require a relay satellite, which would be used for communication and navigation on the L2- or Lagrange point where the satellite could orbit within the combined gravitational pull of the Earth-moon system, said Zhang.

Lin Yilu, a senior engineer of the Shanghai Aerospace Systems Engineering Institute, said developing a lunar relay satellite is necessary for future lunar exploration, sending astronauts to the moon, as well as setting up a lunar base.

"If China expands the range of its lunar exploration, such as exploring the south and north poles and the far side of the moon, it needs a constellation of satellites covering different areas of the moon's surface," said Lin.

*MANNED OR UNMANNED?*

China has yet to start a manned deep-space exploration program, and experts hotly debate whether it's necessary to send humans into deep space, or just let robots do the job.

Guo Linli, a researcher with the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), said humans will inevitably go deeper into space from near Earth orbit to the moon and then to Mars.

"Can robots replace humans to explore deep space? My view is that robots are suitable for repetitive, heavy loading, and fixed and known work. But it needs human wisdom to decide on unknown work that cannot be simulated in lab, such as surveying and choosing a site for a future lunar base," Guo said.

However, such ambitions come with a cost, and the biggest would be for the greatly increased scale of the spacecraft and rockets. It would need a heavy-lift launch vehicle with a capacity of more than 100 tonnes to send four astronauts to the moon, and environmental control and life support systems would be essential too, Guo said.

Compared with unmanned deep space exploration, manned missions would have fewer possible destinations and the cost and difficulties would be much greater. Currently, only the moon, Mars and asteroids are considered, Guo said.

Humans and robots will each have advantages, and will work together in exploring the deep space far into the future.

*ASTEROID "ANTS"*

In recent years, asteroids have become a focus of international space exploration. Scientists say asteroids hold materials that could unlock the secrets of the birth of the solar system and the origin of life.

Chinese experts are discussing the feasibility of sending a landing probe and retrieve samples from an asteroid.

But how could a probe land and move on an asteroid that might have an odd shape, almost zero gravity and complicated environment?

Zhang Wangjun, a senior CAST engineer, said wheeled robots like the U.S. Mars rover Curiosity have played an important role in space exploration. But robots with feet are more suitable for moving on hilly terrain with many obstacles.

"Robots with feet can avoid and cross obstacles more easily. We are researching two-feet, four-feet and six-feet robots. It seems that a six-feet robot has more advantages in mobility and flexibility in the complicated environment," Zhang said.

This finding echoes those in the United States, Europe and Japan, where researchers have developed robots imitating cockroaches, spiders and ants.

However, he said, current research only meets the industrial requirements. It is still a long way to go to adapting a robot to the environment of an asteroid.

Zhang has devised asteroid-probing robots like a pair of "ants" that can work independently or cooperatively.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> LOL ... @BoQ77 just wanna prove China is a 'Paper-Dragon' or bad-quality of China weapons compared with U.S advanced toys, and how Russia missile (gift for Vietnam) can easily defeat Chinese toys.



This thread isn't for one way statement, as I mentioned in the first post.
So feel free to correct me with firm evidences, if I write any wrong info.


----------



## BoQ77

For example, I just dont want to watch others discussing hardly about whether Gaofen-4 can detect an aircraft carrier or not but no one tried to really think about with its imager actual resolution 50m, what the image from it look likes. 

Same to another case, a guy thought HQ-9 system could detect and intercept a low flying object at 200km just because specs said range 25-200km, altitude 25m-27km


----------



## kungfugymnast

BoQ77 said:


> This thread isn't for one way statement, as I mentioned in the first post.
> So feel free to correct me with firm evidences, if I write any wrong info.



Thanks for bringing up this thread and topic. Satellites nowadays have been commercialized ranging from low light, thermal with superb zoom, unaffected by poor weather, clear image, etc that some of them could perform better than military satellites due to better funding and for profit making purposes. As for chinese satellites and optronic sensors, they should be effective. Stealth aircrafts can never hide completely from satellites. 

China's low radio wave is result from anti-stealth test alongside Russia done in Serbia on US stealth aircraft during Kosovo war. They should have some effectiveness there as the Serbians managed to track and shoot the f117 down after the Russians and Chinese researchers have done detection testing on stealth aircraft. 

If American stealth tech has been defeated, Lockheed would probably go back to drawing board and redesign conventional variant of f22 and f35 that are lighter and more maneuverable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

kungfugymnast said:


> China's low radio wave is result from anti-stealth test alongside Russia done in Serbia on US stealth aircraft during Kosovo war. They should have some effectiveness there as the Serbians managed to track and shoot the f117 down after the Russians and Chinese researchers have done detection testing on stealth aircraft.
> 
> If American stealth tech has been defeated, Lockheed would probably go back to drawing board and redesign conventional variant of f22 and f35 that are lighter and more maneuverable



now both china and russia have 5th gen prototypes, they can easily test their sensors against those to get a ballpark feel as to the effectiveness against the likes of the F-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

"Lets talk about true performance" is just dishonestly minced words trying to discredit the achievements of China, implying previous records and deliberately ignored numerous topics full of information would be "untrue" or don't even exist and create a contradicting narrative with obscured quotes of absolutely biased, twisted and baseless anti chinese propaganda pieces from ridiculously unobjective and routenly lying western and indian yellow press like The Hindu or ignorant comments from anonymous anti-Chinese spammer like BoQ77 himself.




> The Chinese will reap what they sow.
> The CCP is helping ISIS and the radicals to recruit more volunteers.





> China is Fakeland.Agree? Or don't?





> TS is shameless China IB.
> Reality
> "YouTube: China's Ruthless Crackdown On Its Muslim Population"





> *We* can cope with this dilemma here and in many parts of SE Asia. Why China cannot?





> Was Mao Zedong a pedophile?He was rumoured to like young women, some as young as 16-17, when he was in his 70 or 80s.


Thats is not a representation of "Chinese netizens" opinions on Chinese military capabilities. Thats just routine trolling by another anti Chinese troll poster who does not even consider himself as Chinese on a Singaporean forum. OP could just as well quote himself.

Cherrypicking and explicitely searching for obviously biased and unobjective propaganda and polemic trolling (and hiding the sources because of the obvious bias) is not "trying to find the truth" about anyones anything.

This is not a serious thread just pushing the same old agenda with unsubstantial trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

The purpose - So it's time for busting the myth created by rumors, one-way conclusion...
=========
There's still not thread for this type of defence system and we simply can't ignore the need of them. They're too important for any country.

With them, you could defeat stealth fighters while still have no stealth fighters.
defeat submarines while still have no submarine deployed.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

BoQ77 said:


>



Actually that image is not to scale. This is a little better.


----------



## BoQ77

you could click on the image in my post to enlarge the image to full size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A rather odd NOTAMN 

A2963/15 NOTAMN
Q) ZXXX/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/4311N11651E204
A) ZBPE ZYSH B) 1510170100 C) 1510170300 
E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: 
N421644E1123144-N422305E1130513-N441308E1170100-N442725E1175556-
N440513E1202552-N442309E1202515-N442620E1210838-N435145E1211019- 
N434527E1202642-N440955E1175715-N440241E1170720-N415913E1131200
N415517E1123342BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:*GND-5000M*(AMSL).
F) SFC G) 5000M AMSL

Any guess what it might be？


----------



## kungfugymnast

applesauce said:


> now both china and russia have 5th gen prototypes, they can easily test their sensors against those to get a ballpark feel as to the effectiveness against the likes of the F-22.



They could test their new stealth aircraft by flying near US naval fleet on border patrol. If there's no warning from US forces, that means the stealth is working. America tested by stealth this way too, first with South American radar and CGI.


----------



## gambit

kungfugymnast said:


> They could test their new stealth aircraft by flying near US naval fleet on border patrol. *If there's no warning from US forces, that means the stealth is working.* America tested by stealth this way too, first with South American radar and CGI.


Wrong.

You do not know of our sensor technology. I have said before on this forum and will repeat for your benefit since you are new here: The US defeated 'stealth' a long time ago.

I will not say how or when. Suffice to say that if anyone try to test their 'stealth' aircrafts against our sensors, our silence does not mean anything except in a war. But by then, it will be too late.



kungfugymnast said:


> Thanks for bringing up this thread and topic. Satellites nowadays have been commercialized ranging from low light, thermal with superb zoom, unaffected by poor weather, clear image, etc that some of them could perform better than military satellites due to better funding and for profit making purposes. As for chinese satellites and optronic sensors, they should be effective. Stealth aircrafts can never hide completely from satellites.
> 
> *China's low radio wave is result from anti-stealth test alongside Russia done in Serbia on US stealth aircraft during Kosovo war. They should have some effectiveness there as the Serbians managed to track and shoot the f117 down after the Russians and Chinese researchers have done detection testing on stealth aircraft.*
> 
> If American stealth tech has been defeated, Lockheed would probably go back to drawing board and redesign conventional variant of f22 and f35 that are lighter and more maneuverable


BS. The F-117 flew hundreds of sorties in Yugoslavia. NATO flew total of over 30,000 sorties, including 60 B-2 sorties from CONUS and return. We lost only two aircrafts: one F-117 and one F-16.

That is a terrible air defense combat record. Two out of thirty thousands ? No wonder the Serbs made so much of that single F-117 shot down. So whatever that Dani Zoltan did to his radar proved he got lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

gambit said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You do not know of our sensor technology. I have said before on this forum and will repeat for your benefit since you are new here: The US defeated 'stealth' a long time ago.
> 
> I will not say how or when. Suffice to say that if anyone try to test their 'stealth' aircrafts against our sensors, our silence does not mean anything except in a war. But by then, it will be too late.
> 
> 
> BS. The F-117 flew hundreds of sorties in Yugoslavia. NATO flew total of over 30,000 sorties, including 60 B-2 sorties from CONUS and return. We lost only two aircrafts: one F-117 and one F-16.
> 
> That is a terrible air defense combat record. Two out of thirty thousands ? No wonder the Serbs made so much of that single F-117 shot down. So whatever that Dani Zoltan did to his radar proved he got lucky.



Do you know that ever since that single F-117 was shot down, US no longer send in another stealth aircraft into Serbia. Americans knew the Russians and Chinese were up to something fishy on defeating stealth analysis monitoring US stealth planes that often take on the same route that they think safe. The Russians and Chinese researchers only positioned spotters and various sensors along that same old waypoint and waited for stealth aircraft to pass by. . 

Americans been taking on weak countries after Vietnam war. Iraq was a bankrupt when it was first attacked by Americans. Saddam could not afford the new mass replacement of most of his aging fleet of fighters, tanks, SAMs, etc due to debts. America imposed arms embargo on Iraq until Russia could not sell them weapons in terms of repayment with fuel leaving Iraq defenseless in 2007 invasion. 

That tiny and poor Serbians could shot down an 1x F-16C and 1x F-117 stealth nighthawk is considered remarkable. Don't forget that the Serbians got nothing left after its logistics, supplies and bases been badly bombarded by pre-emptive strikes.

If the Serbians and Iraqis could afford to have all the latest arsenals at its time, the 2S6, complete SA-17 Buk missile system with long range SA-6 Grumble while its airforce could afford to have new Mig-29SMT and Su-27M/30M with ability to shoot down cruise missiles, your air force would have suffered serious losses. 

Many countries are actually happy that Chinese would go to further extend to replicate Western military equipments and sell them at affordable price. Things would be better if Russian would go joint venture with Chinese which would advance further since China has the budget while Russia has the brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

kungfugymnast said:


> Do you know that ever since that single F-117 was shot down, US no longer send in another stealth aircraft into Serbia.


That make no sense. Vega-31 was shot down in March 1999. The F-117 continued its missions in Yugoslavia well past March. You are making up 'facts'.



kungfugymnast said:


> Americans been taking on weak countries after Vietnam war. Iraq was a bankrupt when it was first attacked by Americans. Saddam could not afford the new mass replacement of most of his aging fleet of fighters, tanks, SAMs, etc due to debts. America imposed arms embargo on Iraq until Russia could not sell them weapons in terms of repayment with fuel leaving Iraq defenseless in 2007 invasion.


If you want to debate that route, then what has your China been doing ? Nothing. The PLA has practically zero combat experience compare to US.



kungfugymnast said:


> That tiny and poor Serbians could shot down an 1x F-16C and 1x F-117 stealth nighthawk is considered remarkable. Don't forget that the Serbians got nothing left after its logistics, supplies and bases been badly bombarded by pre-emptive strikes.


There was nothing 'remarkable' about it. You fly many jets, you will lose some. That is war.

What was truly remarkable is that for over 30,000 sorties, only two aircrafts were lost.



kungfugymnast said:


> If the Serbians and Iraqis could afford to have all the latest arsenals at its time, the 2S6, complete SA-17 Buk missile system with long range SA-6 Grumble while its airforce could afford to have new Mig-29SMT and Su-27M/30M with ability to shoot down cruise missiles, your air force would have suffered serious losses.


How about 'if the Serbians had the Death Star'...

Looks like am debating a teenager still in high school.


----------



## applesauce

kungfugymnast said:


> They could test their new stealth aircraft by flying near US naval fleet on border patrol. If there's no warning from US forces, that means the stealth is working. America tested by stealth this way too, first with South American radar and CGI.



sounds like a great way to give away your radar signature so the potential enemy knows exactly what to look for in war. you can do this with allies, but not potential adversaries. the PLA would beg for a chance to test out all their sensors and try to get a reading on the F-22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

applesauce said:


> sounds like a great way to give away your radar signature so the potential enemy knows exactly what to look for in war. you can do this with allies, but not potential adversaries. the PLA would beg for a chance to test out all their sensors and try to get a reading on the F-22



Yes, they will never miss any chance to test the ability of Chinese
_The J-31, China's second fifth-generation stealth fighter designed by Shenyang Aircraft Corporation, *was detected by both Russian and American aircraft radar systems during its 10-minute performance flight at the Zhuhai Air Show* last month, reports our sister newspaper, Want Daily.
Lin Zuoming, the general manager of China's Aviation Industry Corporation claimed that J-31 is capable of defeating the US' F-35 stealth fighter during an television interview on Dec. 7. However, military experts from mainland China told Want Daily that the *Russian Su-35 fighter and American C-17 cargo plane participating the air show could detect the J-31 in the air during its performance.*_


----------



## Deino

Oh no, wantChina at its best !

How likely is that the Su-35 engaged its radar during an international airshow ?... and even worse, the C-17 with its weather radar ! The USAF should call it F-17 from now on.

What a crap.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh

China's Beidou satellite system is getting bigger, whole of Asia and Pacific is already covered.


----------



## gambit

BoQ77 said:


> Yes, they will never miss any chance to test the ability of Chinese
> _The J-31, China's second fifth-generation stealth fighter designed by Shenyang Aircraft Corporation, *was detected by both Russian and American aircraft radar systems during its 10-minute performance flight at the Zhuhai Air Show* last month, reports our sister newspaper, Want Daily.
> Lin Zuoming, the general manager of China's Aviation Industry Corporation claimed that J-31 is capable of defeating the US' F-35 stealth fighter during an television interview on Dec. 7. However, military experts from mainland China told Want Daily that the *Russian Su-35 fighter and American C-17 cargo plane participating the air show could detect the J-31 in the air during its performance.*_


Calm down...

First of all, I have said it before and will repeat: In radar detection, *NOTHING* is invisible, the radar sees all.

With being low radar observable, the issue is distance, meaning even the F-22 can be seen if the radar is near enough. So when we are talking about an airshow, we are talking about distances that *MUST* be easily enough for the unaided human eyes to discern.

At night, the human eye can make out a single candle at up to 40 km away, but that is easy because of the contrast between the candlelight and the darkness. An airshow is during the daylight hrs, which would have many conflicting light sources, making it difficult for the human eye to make out details, which mean any aircraft flying for show would be at most five or six kms away. Any further and the audience would not see anything worthwhile. So of course even 'stealth' fighters would easily detect each other at this distance.


----------



## applesauce

BoQ77 said:


> Yes, they will never miss any chance to test the ability of Chinese
> _The J-31, China's second fifth-generation stealth fighter designed by Shenyang Aircraft Corporation, *was detected by both Russian and American aircraft radar systems during its 10-minute performance flight at the Zhuhai Air Show* last month, reports our sister newspaper, Want Daily.
> Lin Zuoming, the general manager of China's Aviation Industry Corporation claimed that J-31 is capable of defeating the US' F-35 stealth fighter during an television interview on Dec. 7. However, military experts from mainland China told Want Daily that the *Russian Su-35 fighter and American C-17 cargo plane participating the air show could detect the J-31 in the air during its performance.*_



my friend, imma give you a tip, NEVER use wantchinatimes as a source, unless you want to be seen as clueless about the issue at hand. there is no chance in hell those planes got to even try and use their radar at the chinese air show.


----------



## BoQ77

applesauce said:


> my friend, imma give you a tip, NEVER use wantchinatimes as a source, unless you want to be seen as clueless about the issue at hand. there is no chance in hell those planes got to even try and use their radar at the chinese air show.



I read from the article "Chinese specialists guess that Su-35, C-17 "may" used their radar to try .... "


----------



## kungfugymnast

gambit said:


> That make no sense. Vega-31 was shot down in March 1999. The F-117 continued its missions in Yugoslavia well past March. You are making up 'facts'.
> 
> 
> If you want to debate that route, then what has your China been doing ? Nothing. The PLA has practically zero combat experience compare to US.
> 
> 
> There was nothing 'remarkable' about it. You fly many jets, you will lose some. That is war.
> 
> What was truly remarkable is that for over 30,000 sorties, only two aircrafts were lost.
> 
> 
> How about 'if the Serbians had the Death Star'...
> 
> Looks like am debating a teenager still in high school.



And then you will say AH64 still operate in Serbia after 1 crash incident due to incompatibility with cold weather and there's nothing for apache to shoot at due to thick forest yet prone to SAMs attack. F117 was withrawn from the theater like apache after 1 was shot down. Even b2 was barred from flying into Serbia hot territory. 

The Russians and Chinese were there to conduct research on US stealth planes experimenting with various sensors detection capabilities, what else. 

Serbia in 1999 was like a country that has been beaten till almost KO with your massive bombings. If serbia could blow up your f16c and f117 out of the sky, that's like an almost fainted fighter with hands bound managed to give Uncle Sam a hard punch till Uncle Sam fell once but could still get up. A country with nothing left could shoot down f117 is biggest shame to USAF.



applesauce said:


> sounds like a great way to give away your radar signature so the potential enemy knows exactly what to look for in war. you can do this with allies, but not potential adversaries. the PLA would beg for a chance to test out all their sensors and try to get a reading on the F-22



US tested its f117 for the first time by slipping into panama and attacked the dictator Noriega's command center. 

Iranian pair of f4e's had flown near US fleet that the cruiser (if not mistaken) launched few SM-2MR missiles at the pair of phantoms. The Iranian phantoms turned around and performed evasive maneuvers dispensing chaffs and spoofed the missiles. Both phantoms made it back safely. 

So why not j20 perform the same harassment? Besides, the j20 could outrun the slower super hornets while j15s could be sent in to help chase the hornets away if j20 stealth doesn't work. If the j20 stealth works, the Americans won't know it's there. To be safe, try not to get too close like 20nm away from the fleet.


----------



## gambit

kungfugymnast said:


> And then you will say AH64 still operate in Serbia after 1 crash incident due to incompatibility with cold weather and there's nothing for apache to shoot at due to thick forest yet prone to SAMs attack. F117 was withrawn from the theater like apache after 1 was shot down. *Even b2 was barred from flying into Serbia hot territory.*


What the hell are you talking about the B-2 ?







There were 60 B-2 sorties over Yugoslavia. Look at the image above. One F-117, call sign Vega-31, was shot down in March 1999. The Obvra airfield was bombed in April 1999. So how can you say that the US withdrew the F-117 and barred the B-2 from Serbia ? Do you perform any basic research about the subject under debate ?



kungfugymnast said:


> The Russians and Chinese were there to conduct research on US stealth planes experimenting with various sensors detection capabilities, what else.


So what ? That does not mean they would be successful.



kungfugymnast said:


> Serbia in 1999 was like a country that has been beaten till almost KO with your massive bombings. If serbia could blow up your f16c and f117 out of the sky, that's like an almost fainted fighter with hands bound managed to give Uncle Sam a hard punch till Uncle Sam fell once but could still get up. A country with nothing left could shoot down f117 is biggest shame to USAF.




Clues for you, kid.

Before NATO began, Serbia sent a four-man team to Baghdad to seek out Iraqi experience against US air tactics. Serbian air defense took Iraqi advice and trained to become more disciplined than Iraqi air defense soldiers. Terrain played into Serbian air defense as well. The relatively flat terrain in the ME made bombings easier than the hilly terrain of Eastern Europe, which influence combat altitude, as in higher.

What all this mean is that despite Iraqi advice and Iraqi influenced training, and favorable terrain, it was really remarkable that NATO lost only two fighters out of over 30,000 combat sorties. Further, fighters were under much more restrictive combat rules of engagement (ROE), even down to which air routes they must fly.

Two losses out of 30,000 combat sorties under higher altitudes, SAMs, and unfavorable terrain. Your PLAAF generals can only dream their pilots could be that good.


----------



## kungfugymnast

gambit said:


> What the hell are you talking about the B-2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 60 B-2 sorties over Yugoslavia. Look at the image above. One F-117, call sign Vega-31, was shot down in March 1999. The Obvra airfield was bombed in April 1999. So how can you say that the US withdrew the F-117 and barred the B-2 from Serbia ? Do you perform any basic research about the subject under debate ?
> 
> 
> So what ? That does not mean they would be successful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues for you, kid.
> 
> Before NATO began, Serbia sent a four-man team to Baghdad to seek out Iraqi experience against US air tactics. Serbian air defense took Iraqi advice and trained to become more disciplined than Iraqi air defense soldiers. Terrain played into Serbian air defense as well. The relatively flat terrain in the ME made bombings easier than the hilly terrain of Eastern Europe, which influence combat altitude, as in higher.
> 
> What all this mean is that despite Iraqi advice and Iraqi influenced training, and favorable terrain, it was really remarkable that NATO lost only two fighters out of over 30,000 combat sorties. Further, fighters were under much more restrictive combat rules of engagement (ROE), even down to which air routes they must fly.
> 
> Two losses out of 30,000 combat sorties under higher altitudes, SAMs, and unfavorable terrain. Your PLAAF generals can only dream their pilots could be that good.



You trust those US media of your? Report from stealth researchers, they hardly spot any stealth aircraft since they assisted Serbians to shoot 1 down. Even your military guys pulled out the f117 and not long after that, the f117 was phased out entirely. 

Clue for you oldman, despite the advisors etc, serbian military equipments are far less and obsolete than Iraqis forces. America vs Serbia is like superheavy weight full muscular fighting a featherweight guy that could be knocked out cold with just 1 hit. Even so, that tiny guy landed a heavy punch on America which was almost impossible. Serbia got nothing to shoot with. If it had 2S6, sa17 grizzly and sa15 gauntlet at least, then it could bring down more fighters. 

PLAAF dream could be fulfilled by hiring engineers from around the world including America. I'm sure you got the news of many military aviation engineers lost their jobs after several manufacturers winded up, merged or downsized. The b2 engineer got part time job with china that paid him way better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Some great topics deserve a link to this thread:

CHINA'S SPACE STATION GETS A 'SUPER EYE'

China plans to build huge space solar power station

China proposes largest solar telescope

China To Industrialize Moon; Realize Promise of Thermonuclear Fusion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

kungfugymnast said:


> You trust those US media of your? Report from stealth researchers, they hardly spot any stealth aircraft since they assisted Serbians to shoot 1 down.


Not much of 'researchers' if all they got was *ONE*. 



kungfugymnast said:


> Even your military guys pulled out the f117 and not long after that, the f117 was phased out entirely.


The F-117 left Yugoslavia because Milosevic agreed to a ceasefire. The F-117 was phased out because we already have something better readied -- F-22. Had nothing to do with Yugoslavia.



kungfugymnast said:


> Clue for you oldman, despite the advisors etc, serbian military equipments are far less and obsolete than Iraqis forces. America vs Serbia is like superheavy weight full muscular fighting a featherweight guy that could be knocked out cold with just 1 hit. Even so, that tiny guy landed a heavy punch on America which was almost impossible. Serbia got nothing to shoot with. If it had 2S6, sa17 grizzly and sa15 gauntlet at least, then it could bring down more fighters.


In Desert Storm, we were operating under our rules. Over Serbia, we were operating under much more restrictive NATO rules. And even so, two losses out of 30,000 sorties is an accomplishment your PLA can only fantasize about. The reality is that 2 losses out of 30,000 sorties is a mark of shame for the Serbs. The North Vietnamese did much better.


----------



## BoQ77

I agree with gambit, in statistics, only 1 tells nothing.
kungfugymnast, you take a deep breath, and return to your cool mind, you tends to sound like propaganda recently.
Your plan need ( and lack ) too many elements


----------



## kungfugymnast

gambit said:


> Not much of 'researchers' if all they got was *ONE*.
> 
> 
> The F-117 left Yugoslavia because Milosevic agreed to a ceasefire. The F-117 was phased out because we already have something better readied -- F-22. Had nothing to do with Yugoslavia.
> 
> 
> In Desert Storm, we were operating under our rules. Over Serbia, we were operating under much more restrictive NATO rules. And even so, two losses out of 30,000 sorties is an accomplishment your PLA can only fantasize about. The reality is that 2 losses out of 30,000 sorties is a mark of shame for the Serbs. The North Vietnamese did much better.



F117 left way before Milosevic agreed with ceasefire. F117 was phased out earlier than planned because US knew the Russians and Chinese already learned of its stealth and weaknesses. F22 was only in small dozens when f117 phased out entirely. 

Vietnam war, its air force and weapons are comparable to US weapons. That's how NVA destroyed half your air force. 

Iraq desert storm, the mig29's bvr doesn't work that Iraqi air force flown the mig29s evasive like mig21 having to slip pass US fighters detection to engage dogfight. Iraqis air force isn't on par with US fighters, more of generation 3 and 3.5 vs US 4th generation fighters. Iraqi freedom, the Republican only had limited tanks and relied mostly ground forces due to arms embargo with nonfly zone having Iraqis army starved of spares and supplies. 

Bosnia war, the tomahawks and air strikes already paralyzed serbian supplies, military with almost dead air force. Kosovo war, Serbs got only limited ground forces. 

If America that powerful, why prevented the Iraqis from buying new Russian weapons before getting into fight in 2007? Imagine if Saddam traded fuel for development and building its military power, you think your forces could defeat them that easily? If Iraqi forces had the weapons to intercept TLAM and long range missiles, you will have to fight long costly war where your Abrams would have to face enemy close air support while your f16 would expect Su27m, su30m, mig29smt and mig33 that would give you the biggest fear apart from s300 missile defenses.



BoQ77 said:


> I agree with gambit, in statistics, only 1 tells nothing.
> kungfugymnast, you take a deep breath, and return to your cool mind, you tends to sound like propaganda recently.
> Your plan need ( and lack ) too many elements



Not propaganda, that was the main source for Russian and Chinese allowing them to build their own stealth fighter outvof reverse engineering and secret detection research and scanning on US stealth aircraft design. 

UK, French, Germans, Koreans, Japanese have been attempting to build own stealth aircraft but they all failed because they got no stealth material to reverse engineer. Not until they obtain the f35 which would have certain materials removed as America would keep the trumpcard for themselves. 

Because of America ridiculous embargo on countries that it wanted to attack, it driven Russian military manufacturers out of business. Fyi, countries that will be attacked or in war only will start buying weapons lavishly spending whatever they got. 

If Vietnam was not situated next to Vietnam like Iraq, the Soviets and Chinese won't be able to deliver supplies, weapons and logistics to Vietnam and it'll have only limited ground equipments to fend off attacker.


----------



## gambit

kungfugymnast said:


> F117 left way before Milosevic agreed with ceasefire.


How much time is 'way before' ?

Vega-31 was shot down in March 1999. Milosevic called for a ceasefire on Apr 1999. NATO officially ended the air campaign in Jun 1999.

You call two months 'way before' ? You are typical of the Chinese way of debating: Do no homework.

As for the rest of the post, I finally concede that I am debating the issue with a 12 yr old.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

26 countries was looking for it including USA , Australia and uk.


----------



## kungfugymnast

gambit said:


> How much time is 'way before' ?
> 
> Vega-31 was shot down in March 1999. Milosevic called for a ceasefire on Apr 1999. NATO officially ended the air campaign in Jun 1999.
> 
> You call two months 'way before' ? You are typical of the Chinese way of debating: Do no homework.
> 
> As for the rest of the post, I finally concede that I am debating the issue with a 12 yr old.



Stop covering the shame oldman. Fact is fact that f117 phased out because your air force wouldn't dare to fly that defenseless f117 after its tech fell into enemy's hand. Milosevic has been calling for ceasefire many times but America wanted to attack serbia out of pleasing the oil rich nations. Because your stealth planes at risk, America only accepted Milosevic's agreement to ceasefire 1 month later.

So where's your reply on your country's coward arms and economy embargo imposed on iraq starving the country? Fight match between US and Iraq is like you getting the referee to bound your opponent's hands and feet before letting him into the ring. Will you become POW today if they had su30mk, mig33, su35 during Iraqi freedom 2003?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> the lower-orbit satellite has much better resolution. But given its orbit height, it could only take picture of a very small area. In addition to that, it is a "moving" satellite, i.e. it could stay above of a specified area for very short time.
> 
> So you could either:
> Option 1: launch lots of lower orbit satellites to make sure a 100%/24hour coverage! But it is an expensive way!
> 
> Option 2: launch a geostationary orbit satellite. Given its height (36000km), it could monitor a very large area, but with much lower resolution. However, its key task is not to assure a 100% accuracy, but to specify areas that "suspicious". After the suspicious areas specified, it is other low-orbit satellite's job to identify if there is really carrier there! Once other measurements matured, e.g. WU14 (Hypersonic Glide vehicle), they could also join the 2nd round, or even 3rd round search.



I see Geostationary orbit sat is very useful in weather forecast, when it can see a lot of natural phenomenon ( large typhoon, storm... ), I doubt that they could see anything more details in small size.


----------



## applesauce

kungfugymnast said:


> US tested its f117 for the first time by slipping into panama and attacked the dictator Noriega's command center.



that's actual use, against a much weaker opponent. not testing in peace against capable near peers. If the Russian had parked a ton of sensors and maybe a battery or two of S-300s around the area then things would be different



kungfugymnast said:


> Iranian pair of f4e's had flown near US fleet that the cruiser (if not mistaken) launched few SM-2MR missiles at the pair of phantoms. The Iranian phantoms turned around and performed evasive maneuvers dispensing chaffs and spoofed the missiles. Both phantoms made it back safely.



thats has nothing to do with testing sensors/signatures, phantoms are american built anyways and definitely not a secret in anyway whatsoever. the US also flew B-52 at the edge of the chinese declared ADIZ, again, B-52 not secret, they could have easily flown B-2s or F-22s but instead they choose B-52s and only at the very edge.



kungfugymnast said:


> So why not j20 perform the same harassment? Besides, the j20 could outrun the slower super hornets while j15s could be sent in to help chase the hornets away if j20 stealth doesn't work. If the j20 stealth works, the Americans won't know it's there. To be safe, try not to get too close like 20nm away from the fleet.



same reason americans don't skirt Chinese and Russian air space with F-22's either during development or after deployment, 

one. J-20 hasnt finished developing yet
its peace time and you want to allow your potential (capable) opponents as few chances as possible to try and get a reading on you. 

and 5th gens like f-22, j-20 are still quite secretive, unlike say B-52s or F5s



BoQ77 said:


> I read from the article "Chinese specialists guess that Su-35, C-17 "may" used their radar to try .... "



again dont use wantchinatimes. nobody finds any credibility what the "expert" says on that source.


----------



## BoQ77

So is there any radar screenshot for F-22, B-52 detection available? it's good if someone has them, but it doesn't matter if there's NONE.

I learn from many members here that "the B-52 didn't enter China solely created ADIZ in ECS".
But it's illogical, the couple of B-52 didn't fly such a long way for nothing. And why American must be so scared of flying over a Zone 330-550km away from China coast and it's the zone they had been controlling until 1972 before passed to Japan? 1 year later of the incident American still flying their P-8A 135 miles ( 217km ) off coast of Hainan island

In addition, Japan SK, P-3C also challenged China claimed ADIZ later too.
*And muted response too.*

*





-----------------------*
In summary,
1. American claimed their B-52s flied over Senkaku island, known as Diaoyu from China side, NOTHING happened to them ( No intercept, No communication from China ).
There's few scenario: China could detect them and MUTE / or couldn't detect them
- China claimed they can detect them flying at edge of the Zone, means if they put their radars in the China mainland coast, their radar range cover 330km to Senkaku plus 200km of radius to the edge of the ADIZ. So the minimum range for their radar to able to detect those B-52 is 500-530km. This raised another question.
*China stated that they could detect B-52 at more than 530km+ away from their coast, anything support their statement or not?*

In this situation, it's reasonable for China to state "they didn't communicate or intercept the B-52 because B52 didn't enter their Zone"

2. Later, SK and Japan flied their P-3C to the Zone,
in Japan case there's several photos showing their P-3C flying over the islands in real. And again, China MUTED
So according to 1. they must be able to detect Japan P-3C at shorter distance, about over 300km. But they MUTED. So we could have a guess, if the B-52 actually flied over those islands, China'd mute too.* If this is true, China'd mute no matter what Japan or US does in Senkaku island.*

But according to China logic, they control the airspace over Senkaku island, so they must intercept or atleast try to contact the Japan P-3C once detected the activities there. But the reality is they did NOTHING.
So someone could make an assumption* China can't detect the Japan P3C or they can detect it but do NOTHING against its activity*. This is the highly possible situation that happened.
@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Window glass for China’s space station successfully developed *
By Jin Chen (People's Daily Online) 16:07, October 15, 2015





Workers put a coating on the glass. (Photo by Xinhua News Agency/Yang Shiyao)​
Recently, the window glass to be used in the lighting system of China's space station has been successfully developed by Star Arrow Special Glass in Qinhuangdao, north China's Hebei province.

The first batch of products will be delivered to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) at the end of October.

The glass produced by Star Arrow Special Glass have been successfully applied on Shenzhou-5 to Shenzhou-10 spacecraft, "Tiangong-1" target spacecraft, "Chang'e-1" to "Chang'e-3" lunar probes since the company's establishment in 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kungfugymnast

applesauce said:


> that's actual use, against a much weaker opponent. not testing in peace against capable near peers. If the Russian had parked a ton of sensors and maybe a battery or two of S-300s around the area then things would be different
> 
> 
> 
> thats has nothing to do with testing sensors/signatures, phantoms are american built anyways and definitely not a secret in anyway whatsoever. the US also flew B-52 at the edge of the chinese declared ADIZ, again, B-52 not secret, they could have easily flown B-2s or F-22s but instead they choose B-52s and only at the very edge.
> 
> 
> 
> same reason americans don't skirt Chinese and Russian air space with F-22's either during development or after deployment,
> 
> one. J-20 hasnt finished developing yet
> its peace time and you want to allow your potential (capable) opponents as few chances as possible to try and get a reading on you.
> 
> and 5th gens like f-22, j-20 are still quite secretive, unlike say B-52s or F5s
> 
> 
> 
> again dont use wantchinatimes. nobody finds any credibility what the "expert" says on that source.



Russian detection technology is similar to Chinese, no point testing stealth on radars that has been proven effective. Since the j20 is designed to counter American threats, the j20 needs to prove whether it works by flying too close near the minimum permitted range where US fleet would issue warning. 

There are f22s operating from US airbase in Japan. We won't know if the US had tested the f22 stealth with Chinese and Russian radars especially if the test was successful. 

PLAN did test their submarine stealth capability by going underneath US Arleigh Burke class destroyer and hit its towed sonar then fled while undetected. Also the type039 yuan class diesel~electric sub that slipped through Indian naval fleet in their territory to prove to Pakistan its effectiveness and immediately got the sales deal



BoQ77 said:


> So is there any radar screenshot for F-22, B-52 detection available? it's good if someone has them, but it doesn't matter if there's NONE.
> 
> I learn from many members here that "the B-52 didn't enter China solely created ADIZ in ECS".
> But it's illogical, the couple of B-52 didn't fly such a long way for nothing. And why American must be so scared of flying over a Zone 330-550km away from China coast and it's the zone they had been controlling until 1972 before passed to Japan? 1 year later of the incident American still flying their P-8A 135 miles ( 217km ) off coast of Hainan island
> 
> In addition, Japan SK, P-3C also challenged China claimed ADIZ later too.
> *And muted response too.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------*
> In summary,
> 1. American claimed their B-52s flied over Senkaku island, known as Diaoyu from China side, NOTHING happened to them ( No intercept, No communication from China ).
> There's few scenario: China could detect them and MUTE and couldn't detect them
> - China claimed they can detect them flying at edge of the Zone, means if they put their radars in the China mainland coast, their radar range cover 330km to Senkaku plus 200km of radius to the edge of the ADIZ. So the minimum range for their radar to able to detect those B-52 is 500-530km. This raised another question.
> *China stated that they could detect B-52 at more than 530km+ away from their coast, anything support their statement or not?*
> 
> In this situation, it's reasonable for China to state "they didn't communicate or intercept the B-52 because B52 didn't enter their Zone"
> 
> 2. Later, SK and Japan flied their P-3C to the Zone,
> in Japan case there's several photos showing their P-3C flying over the islands in real. And again, China MUTED
> So according to 1. they must be able to detect Japan P-3C at shorter distance, about over 300km. But they MUTED. So we could have a guess, if the B-52 actually flied over those islands, China'd mute too.* If this is true, China'd mute no matter what Japan or US does in Senkaku island.*
> 
> But according to China logic, they control the airspace over Senkaku island, so they must intercept or atleast try to contact the Japan P-3C once detected the activities there. But the reality is they did NOTHING.
> So someone could make an assumption* China can't detect the Japan P3C or they can detect it but do NOTHING against its activity*. This is the highly possible situation that happened.
> @Nihonjin1051



The diaoyu/senkaku island is actually at middle of international sea intersection really close to taiwan and japanese small island. China claimed it just to prevent Taiwan or Japan setup regulation requiring ships entering/exiting china east ports to pay taxes. They don't really bother if aircraft flying past near the island. PLAAF will scramble fighters if the b52 getting real close into China mainland, then you'll see j11b doing topgun and JAG style harrasment maneuver. If the b52 has m61a1 in rear turret, then the j11b will approach from above avoid getting to its rear.


----------



## BoQ77

kungfugymnast said:


> The diaoyu/senkaku island is actually at middle of international sea intersection really close to taiwan and japanese small island. China claimed it just to prevent Taiwan or Japan setup regulation requiring ships entering/exiting china east ports to pay taxes. They don't really bother if aircraft flying past near the island. PLAAF will scramble fighters if the b52 getting real close into China mainland, then you'll see j11b doing topgun and JAG style harrasment maneuver. If the b52 has m61a1 in rear turret, then the j11b will approach from above avoid getting to its rear.



Keep focus on the topic. To you, could China radar detect US B-52 330 / 530km+ or Japan P-3C 330km far away from China coast?


----------



## jhungary

gambit said:


> How much time is 'way before' ?
> 
> Vega-31 was shot down in March 1999. Milosevic called for a ceasefire on Apr 1999. NATO officially ended the air campaign in Jun 1999.
> 
> You call two months 'way before' ? You are typical of the Chinese way of debating: Do no homework.
> 
> As for the rest of the post, I finally concede that I am debating the issue with a 12 yr old.



Well, you do know he is the one that said US Military was the second best paid job in all the world military, where an Marine earn (or brag about earning) *$11k A MONTH* serving Uncle Sam



BoQ77 said:


> Keep focus on the topic. To you, could China radar detect US B-52 330 / 530km+ or Japan P-3C 330km far away from China coast?



The question is not whether or not they can, but instead can they send aircraft to intercept them *AFTER* they had detected it.

The nearest Chinese Airfield (Nangan Airport) is about 350-400 KM away from Senkaku. By the time the Chinese detected the flight, they need to scramble aircraft to intercept the flight. And I don't know how advance technology got in China, but I would take a punt they yet to have the ability to teleport. Which mean they would need to fly there from their bases in Mainland. Which would mean even with afterburner, it will take at least 20 minutes to get there, by the flight would have already gone.

It does not matter whether or not Chinese can detect threat that far out, unless they (PLAAF) can take off from Taiwan Pengjia Islet (140km away) or from the Japanese Ishigaki Island (170km away) even they can detect them, they could not possibly intercept them. Which does not render any control to Chinese Air and Naval Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

kungfugymnast said:


> Russian detection technology is similar to Chinese, no point testing stealth on radars that has been proven effective. Since the j20 is designed to counter American threats, the j20 needs to prove whether it works by flying too close near the minimum permitted range where US fleet would issue warning.



similar /= the same, gold and lead is pretty similar too, how about i trade you some lead for gold? furthermore, while older and purchased sensors may be similar/same, the same cannot of held as always true for china's domestic sensors, and there is no known F-22/F-35 flights against the latest russian sensors. In addition what part of not letting the potential enemy get your reading don't you understand? it's like im literally explaining 1+1=2 to a 2 year old here. it is the most basic of military operations, the same reason why war ships and planes have different sensor, frequencies, and outputs for peace and for war so that they enemy don't read your exact signatures in peace then use it against you in war. 



kungfugymnast said:


> here are f22s operating from US airbase in Japan. We won't know if the US had tested the f22 stealth with Chinese and Russian radars especially if the test was successful.



hence we cannot say they have. you're making the same argument as: since you guys don't know my true identity, i must be batman.



kungfugymnast said:


> PLAN did test their submarine stealth capability by going underneath US Arleigh Burke class destroyer and hit its towed sonar then fled while undetected. Also the type039 yuan class diesel~electric sub that slipped through Indian naval fleet in their territory to prove to Pakistan its effectiveness and immediately got the sales deal



source?, im betting those are tabloid pieces. even if true then it a cost/benefit calculation on their part, risk of losing signature secrets-vs-benefits of multi-billion dollar sale.



kungfugymnast said:


> The diaoyu/senkaku island is actually at middle of international sea intersection really close to taiwan and japanese small island. China claimed it just to prevent Taiwan or Japan setup regulation requiring ships entering/exiting china east ports to pay taxes.



please stop smoking unknown powders and take off that tin foil hat while you're at it.



BoQ77 said:


> Keep focus on the topic. To you, could China radar detect US B-52 330 / 530km+ or Japan P-3C 330km far away from China coast?



sure they can, the B-52 signature is pretty huge, like 100m^2, tons of chinese land radars have targeting ranges in excess of 550 km for large targets like that. even more so if we only talk about detection and not targeting. now if the US had flown B-2s, especially at the edges, then the chinese would probably never had known about it, unless they by chance happen to have assets real close by the flight path.


----------



## BoQ77

applesauce 
could you name few of tons of land radar as you said?
as I know, then China sent early warning aircraft to help monitoring coming targets


----------



## kungfugymnast

BoQ77 said:


> Keep focus on the topic. To you, could China radar detect US B-52 330 / 530km+ or Japan P-3C 330km far away from China coast?



Yes, China could detect them at such range. PLAAF and PLAN will only intercept if these aircraft flying into actual China territorial waters.



jhungary said:


> Well, you do know he is the one that said US Military was the second best paid job in all the world military, where an Marine earn (or brag about earning) *$11k A MONTH* serving Uncle Sam
> 
> 
> 
> The question is not whether or not they can, but instead can they send aircraft to intercept them *AFTER* they had detected it.
> 
> The nearest Chinese Airfield (Nangan Airport) is about 350-400 KM away from Senkaku. By the time the Chinese detected the flight, they need to scramble aircraft to intercept the flight. And I don't know how advance technology got in China, but I would take a punt they yet to have the ability to teleport. Which mean they would need to fly there from their bases in Mainland. Which would mean even with afterburner, it will take at least 20 minutes to get there, by the flight would have already gone.
> 
> It does not matter whether or not Chinese can detect threat that far out, unless they (PLAAF) can take off from Taiwan Pengjia Islet (14km away) or from the Japanese Ishigaki Island (170km away) even they can detect them, they could not possibly intercept them. Which does not render any control to Chinese Air and Naval Force



Still trying to cover up that USMC is the highest paid foot soldiers job when comes to war? Your Uncle Sam was so desperate to get people to sign up including non-locals migrants for invasion campaign fighting for natural resources. Most who signed up were those who don't get much education, poor that would do anything for executive level paychecks $5grand or more monthly.Better than just being store clerk earning less than $1.8k.

China still respect its neighboring countries around Diaoyu/Senkaku islands. They could have sent its naval forces to guard that those islands 24x7 but they didn't so that merchant ships and freighters would go freely between these countries for healthy economy. FYI, Taiwan, Japan, South Korea and even you Americans are friends in trade anyway.

At 350-400km away (that's over 200Nm away), even your American air force would take time to reach. Not like in that fictional crap "Stealth" movie where fighter jets could engage afterburner easily reach Mach 4 and fly all the way from South China Sea to Cambodia,Tajikistan then North Korea before having to refuel going 4000nm in such short time. Russian Tu-142 Bear H recon bomber often flew into Alaska where your F-15C and later F-22 intercepted would reach when the Bear was already near your Alaska coast. What is so advanced about your US fighters then?



applesauce said:


> that's actual use, against a much weaker opponent. not testing in peace against capable near peers. If the Russian had parked a ton of sensors and maybe a battery or two of S-300s around the area then things would be different
> 
> 
> 
> thats has nothing to do with testing sensors/signatures, phantoms are american built anyways and definitely not a secret in anyway whatsoever. the US also flew B-52 at the edge of the chinese declared ADIZ, again, B-52 not secret, they could have easily flown B-2s or F-22s but instead they choose B-52s and only at the very edge.
> 
> 
> 
> same reason americans don't skirt Chinese and Russian air space with F-22's either during development or after deployment,
> 
> one. J-20 hasnt finished developing yet
> its peace time and you want to allow your potential (capable) opponents as few chances as possible to try and get a reading on you.
> 
> and 5th gens like f-22, j-20 are still quite secretive, unlike say B-52s or F5s
> 
> 
> 
> again dont use wantchinatimes. nobody finds any credibility what the "expert" says on that source.




B-52 flying over near Diaoyu/Senkaku island is either just to bicker or just making its way to Japan for airshow. Why would you think China is ruthless aggressor that it would attack any military plane that flew past Diaoyu/Senkaku islands?

Iranian F-4E Phantoms are American built. I posted that incident is just to prove that missiles are not 100% hit chance. F-4E 3rd generation managed to spoof considered new SM-2MR missiles is something to take note. If there are few wings of attacking forces, that US fleet would have been goner already within effective range of Exocet. Even Iraqi obsolete Mig25 and early Mig-29A with really poor RWR system managed to spoof and evade US considered advanced missiles at that time.


----------



## jhungary

kungfugymnast said:


> Still trying to cover up that USMC is the highest paid foot soldiers job when comes to war? Your Uncle Sam was so desperate to get people to sign up including non-locals migrants for invasion campaign fighting for natural resources. Most who signed up were those who don't get much education, poor that would do anything for executive level paychecks $5grand or more monthly.Better than just being store clerk earning less than $1.8k.



Blah, Blah, Blah, you sounded like a 12 years old, all word but no proof, I can say Malaysian Military personnel earn 20k a day dealing drugs, thus make you lot the worse of it all? and You guys invade Philippine and continue to support the Moro Rebellion, thus making you the crappiest military in the world and the number one gun for hire. How about that?

Son, I asked you to show me the proof that Marine brag about earning 11k a month, you show me nothing, and I show you the job pays the same across all MOS and Branch and the only way anyone can earn 11k a month in the military is being a Lt Gen.

You can put on your tin foil hat (actually not even that would cover) all you want, but without proof, what you say is manure.



> China still respect its neighboring countries around Diaoyu/Senkaku islands. They could have sent its naval forces to guard that those islands 24x7 but they didn't so that merchant ships and freighters would go freely between these countries for healthy economy. FYI, Taiwan, Japan, South Korea and even you Americans are friends in trade anyway.



Well, and Chinese Sailor don't eat and don't went to do number 1 and 2.

There are reason why the Chinese did not send ship into senkaku 24/7, and care to know why?



> At 350-400km away (that's over 200Nm away), even your American air force would take time to reach. Not like in that fictional crap "Stealth" movie where fighter jets could engage afterburner easily reach Mach 4 and fly all the way from South China Sea to Cambodia,Tajikistan then North Korea before having to refuel going 4000nm in such short time. Russian Tu-142 Bear H recon bomber often flew into Alaska where your F-15C and later F-22 intercepted would reach when the Bear was already near your Alaska coast. What is so advanced about your US fighters then?



The problem is, we are not talking about US aircraft, we are talking about Chinese Aircraft intercepting Japanese Aircraft and US bomber.

And by the way, honestly you know little on how Aircraft Interception works. Thus render your point subpar and your post, honestly, shit. You do know not every flight were send to intercept, right? Consider there are over 10,000 flight, both commercial and military entering and leaving US Airspace every hour, you only ever intercept flight that are trying to plot a course into your airspace without proper contact.

If they are flying 200 nm off US coast, what is the point of intercepting them? I mean, we ain't China


----------



## kungfugymnast

jhungary said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah, you sounded like a 12 years old, all word but no proof, I can say Malaysian Military personnel earn 20k a day dealing drugs, thus make you lot the worse of it all? and You guys invade Philippine and continue to support the Moro Rebellion, thus making you the crappiest military in the world and the number one gun for hire. How about that?
> 
> Son, I asked you to show me the proof that Marine brag about earning 11k a month, you show me nothing, and I show you the job pays the same across all MOS and Branch and the only way anyone can earn 11k a month in the military is being a Lt Gen.
> 
> You can put on your tin foil hat (actually not even that would cover) all you want, but without proof, what you say is manure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, and Chinese Sailor don't eat and don't went to do number 1 and 2.
> 
> There are reason why the Chinese did not send ship into senkaku 24/7, and care to know why?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, we are not talking about US aircraft, we are talking about Chinese Aircraft intercepting Japanese Aircraft and US bomber.
> 
> And by the way, honestly you know little on how Aircraft Interception works. Thus render your point subpar and your post, honestly, shit. You do know not every flight were send to intercept, right? Consider there are over 10,000 flight, both commercial and military entering and leaving US Airspace every hour, you only ever intercept flight that are trying to plot a course into your airspace without proper contact.
> 
> If they are flying 200 nm off US coast, what is the point of intercepting them? I mean, we ain't China



It was on CNN, BBC, and all newspapers headlines. Uncle Sam desperately luring people to join the infantry, USMC earning $11k a month, best deal ever during Iraqi Freedom. Black gold is what Uncle Sam wanted while paying nice exec level salary to those joining and risk dying. Even foreigners that weren't born in US got to join, few cried wanted to go home when they were sent to Iraq saying they are against war after taking 2-3 months pay. Fastest dropout, just few days in Iraq before seeing battlefield. How do you expect me to get you newspapers from more than 10 years ago?

Just like America, China is just trader. They treat neighbors as friends and trade partners too. The political infighting that you've seen on TV are just for show. In reality, they all sit down and have tea together talking about trade and economic. 

Russian Tu-95/142 Bear has ability to carry nukes, you say 200nm away is no threat? If you recalled old case, your F-14A would pull dangerous maneuvers on some of the bears too, like how J11B done to your P-8. So why making so much noise when others treating your recon plane the same.


----------



## jhungary

kungfugymnast said:


> It was on CNN, BBC, and all newspapers headlines. Uncle Sam desperately luring people to join the infantry, USMC earning $11k a month, best deal ever during Iraqi Freedom. Black gold is what Uncle Sam wanted while paying nice exec level salary to those joining and risk dying. Even foreigners that weren't born in US got to join, few cried wanted to go home when they were sent to Iraq saying they are against war after taking 2-3 months pay. Fastest dropout, just few days in Iraq before seeing battlefield. How do you expect me to get you newspapers from more than 10 years ago?



First CNN and BBC is *NOT* newspaper. They are TV News Network. And BBC not even American News Network. And PBS is running a program saying Malay Military rent themselves out to MORO Muslim, bad that your military trying to do that. And it's hard for me to pull out News Segment 10 years ago from PBS, so, do you believe your military is Gun for hire?

You do know why Military all around the world pays less than Commercial Sector, right? It's so that they will pledge their loyalty to the government, not to money, or else, we would not be spending 650 billions on Defence Budget on equipment and recruitment, we would simply use that 650 billions a year to buy-in and paid to win a war. 650 billions a year is not small number you know.

Man, if you have to fake a source, at least know what the source is.



> Just like America, China is just trader. They treat neighbors as friends and trade partners too. The political infighting that you've seen on TV are just for show. In reality, they all sit down and have tea together talking about trade and economic.



Lol, what's that have to do with anything?



> Russian Tu-95/142 Bear has ability to carry nukes, you say 200nm away is no threat? If you recalled old case, your F-14A would pull dangerous maneuvers on some of the bears too, like how J11B done to your P-8. So why making so much noise when others treating your recon plane the same.



So you are suggesting that every Bear carry nuke and their pilot will go insane and nuke US for no particular reason?

Oh, I am a pilot of Tu-95BN and I feel like dropping some nuke on Alaska today just because the weather is all good and dandy? And we did not use F-14A for at least 30 years....

And again, what's that have to do with China having *NO ABILITY* to intercept US Aircraft in Senkaku? That being a physical restriction, unless PLAAF aircraft can take off from Taiwan Island, there are no chance that it could reach that alt at that range before the US flight left. I don't quite understand why you pull out "We did this to the bear and now we bitch about the Chinese" Dude, did you have a random button and when pressed, you just randomly rumble something?.


----------



## BoQ77

@kungfugymnast so what is the reason for China to mute all the time even after they could detect foreign military aircrafts operate over Senkaku? while they request airliners such as Laos to declare the id


----------



## kungfugymnast

jhungary said:


> First CNN and BBC is *NOT* newspaper. They are TV News Network. And BBC not even American News Network. And PBS is running a program saying Malay Military rent themselves out to MORO Muslim, bad that your military trying to do that. And it's hard for me to pull out News Segment 10 years ago from PBS, so, do you believe your military is Gun for hire?
> 
> You do know why Military all around the world pays less than Commercial Sector, right? It's so that they will pledge their loyalty to the government, not to money, or else, we would not be spending 650 billions on Defence Budget on equipment and recruitment, we would simply use that 650 billions a year to buy-in and paid to win a war. 650 billions a year is not small number you know.
> 
> Man, if you have to fake a source, at least know what the source is.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> So you are suggesting that every Bear carry nuke and their pilot will go insane and nuke US for no particular reason?
> 
> Oh, I am a pilot of Tu-95BN and I feel like dropping some nuke on Alaska today just because the weather is all good and dandy? And we did not use F-14A for at least 30 years....
> 
> And again, what's that have to do with China having *NO ABILITY* to intercept US Aircraft in Senkaku? That being a physical restriction, unless PLAAF aircraft can take off from Taiwan Island, there are no chance that it could reach that alt at that range before the US flight left. I don't quite understand why you pull out "We did this to the bear and now we bitch about the Chinese" Dude, did you have a random button and when pressed, you just randomly rumble something?.



You have serious interpretation problem. Did you even pass your own language? As mentioned, many failed school dropouts joined US military, seems true as per your reply. Since when did i refer CNN and BBC as newspaper? They are TV news of course. You think only tv news cover war stories? 

How old are you by the way? When i mentioned f14a intercepting bear, that definitely took place on late 70's to late 80's before there's f14b. That was cold war era, you think Soviets were that friendly that time? They won't hesitate to shoot down Korean civilian airliner, what makes you think they won't give your carrier fleet few AS4 kitchen n or AS6 Kingfish with nuclear warheads. You Americans would be shouting wolverine when Soviet forces landed on your beach after destroying the naval fleet. 

Saudi cops and military are paid far higher than private sectors for lowest private and constable levels. Few countries too. Several countries mostly officers onwards are well paid. Where are you looking at by the way?



BoQ77 said:


> @kungfugymnast so what is the reason for China to mute all the time even after they could detect foreign military aircrafts operate over Senkaku? while they request airliners such as Laos to declare the id



China didn't ask Taiwan's china airlines or EVA Air for id. China didn't ask Japan's nippon air or JAL for id neither. Laos air, probably that is alien to that region, just check which country is it heading. If laos air heading to china, they'll take extra precaution to make sure no drugs being smuggled in.


----------



## jhungary

kungfugymnast said:


> You have serious interpretation problem. Did you even pass your own language? As mentioned, many failed school dropouts joined US military, seems true as per your reply.
> Since when did i refer CNN and BBC as newspaper? They are TV news of course. You think only tv news cover war stories?



Well, PBS ran a program about 10 years ago about how crappy Malaysian Army is, soldier smoke cracks, smack, shoot themselves on the foot and act completely retarded. While the soldier motivation is zero and only concern about raping woman.

It did exist, and everyone knows that, every news paper are on it but as it was 10 years ago so I cannot possibly show you the clip now. So whatever I said is true.

This is essentially what you said, and you don't need to launch your personal insult at me.

By the way, you can still find clipping up to 20 years old on any online database, called Newspaper Achive, so if it was like *ALL OVER THE NEWSPAPER* like you say, there should be no problem finding it, for example, Daily Mail have their news archived up to 1996

News Archive | Daily Mail Online

And Washington post have archive up to 2003.

washingtonpost.com: Archive

So, you can find news that happened 10 years ago with ease, would you just name me one newspaper saying US Marine earn 11k a month? Or should we play the make believe game?



> How old are you by the way? When i mentioned f14a intercepting bear, that definitely took place on late 70's to late 80's before there's f14b. That was cold war era, you think Soviets were that friendly that time? They won't hesitate to shoot down Korean civilian airliner, what makes you think they won't give your carrier fleet few AS4 kitchen n or AS6 Kingfish with nuclear warheads. You Americans would be shouting wolverine when Soviet forces landed on your beach after destroying the naval fleet.



you do know *WE DO* have nuke right? And if History are any measuring point, We are the *ONLY* country that used nuke before, if Ruskie was dumb enough to drop bomb in 1970s, would you think we will just stand there and have our thumb up our arse and wait for an invasion?? What make you think we will do nothing??

If you really do think like that, then there are special place reserve for you in a special school.

By the way, you still show no knowledge regrading how to intercept enemy aircraft.



> Saudi cops and military are paid far higher than private sectors for lowest private and constable levels. Few countries too. Several countries mostly officers onwards are well paid. Where are you looking at by the way?



No, according to my source, Malaysian Army paid the most with Cocaine and Smack, they were compensate with prostitute some time even children and every soldier in Malaysian Military have to go thru an Orgy test, to which whoever cannot handle three or more prostitute, will be disqualified from serving the Military.

Basically every Malay soldier, especial the one with Chinese descent were Drug addict, Child molester and Pimp according to the PBS special report. But unfortunately, that report was shown on TV 10 years ago, I cannot find you the source.

You do know I can make up story as we go too. Right? How hard can it be just say stuff with absolutely no backing at it? I can say whatever the heck I want.

That is how I will treat you from now on. Unless you show me some reference, I will treat you like a 12 years old who live in a dream world.


----------



## kungfugymnast

jhungary said:


> Well, PBS ran a program about 10 years ago about how crappy Malaysian Army is, soldier smoke cracks, smack, shoot themselves on the foot and act completely retarded. While the soldier motivation is zero and only concern about raping woman.
> 
> It did exist, and everyone knows that, every news paper are on it but as it was 10 years ago so I cannot possibly show you the clip now. So whatever I said is true.
> 
> This is essentially what you said, and you don't need to launch your personal insult at me.
> 
> By the way, you can still find clipping up to 20 years old on any online database, called Newspaper Achive, so if it was like *ALL OVER THE NEWSPAPER* like you say, there should be no problem finding it, for example, Daily Mail have their news archived up to 1996
> 
> News Archive | Daily Mail Online
> 
> And Washington post have archive up to 2003.
> 
> washingtonpost.com: Archive
> 
> So, you can find news that happened 10 years ago with ease, would you just name me one newspaper saying US Marine earn 11k a month? Or should we play the make believe game?
> 
> 
> 
> you do know *WE DO* have nuke right? And if History are any measuring point, We are the *ONLY* country that used nuke before, if Ruskie was dumb enough to drop bomb in 1970s, would you think we will just stand there and have our thumb up our arse and wait for an invasion?? What make you think we will do nothing??
> 
> If you really do think like that, then there are special place reserve for you in a special school.
> 
> By the way, you still show no knowledge regrading how to intercept enemy aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to my source, Malaysian Army paid the most with Cocaine and Smack, they were compensate with prostitute some time even children and every soldier in Malaysian Military have to go thru an Orgy test, to which whoever cannot handle three or more prostitute, will be disqualified from serving the Military.
> 
> Basically every Malay soldier, especial the one with Chinese descent were Drug addict, Child molester and Pimp according to the PBS special report. But unfortunately, that report was shown on TV 10 years ago, I cannot find you the source.
> 
> You do know I can make up story as we go too. Right? How hard can it be just say stuff with absolutely no backing at it? I can say whatever the heck I want.
> 
> That is how I will treat you from now on. Unless you show me some reference, I will treat you like a 12 years old who live in a dream world.



What is PBS btw? I know there's CBS. Aw look at you feeling the pinch in your arse and now you're attacking the military of the country where i was sent to.. lol! 

Ahem.. i've just checked those Moron militants that you mentioned. That's in Philippines and your military was once deployed to help the Philippines army in crushing these morons for good. Why weren't they destroyed and how did these moron militants acquire weapons crates having US Army labels on them easily? Was it like ISIS in Iraq where they were allowed to spread as part your CIA conspiracy?


----------



## jhungary

kungfugymnast said:


> What is PBS btw? I know there's CBS. Aw look at you feeling the pinch in your arse and now you're attacking the military of the country where i was sent to.. lol!
> 
> Ahem.. i've just checked those Moron militants that you mentioned. That's in Philippines and your military was once deployed to help the Philippines army in crushing these morons for good. Why weren't they destroyed and how did these moron militants acquire weapons crates having US Army labels on them easily? Was it like ISIS in Iraq where they were allowed to spread as part your CIA conspiracy?



Yo Moron. If you have to had a go with me, at least know your stuff before you tried, otherwise it will make you look bad for not even know what PBS is. Just because you are a moron and don't know something does not mean they don't exist. You know there's only CBS because you are a freakin' moron and only freakin know CBS is hardly my business. But hey, you don't need to act like a moron just to try and humiliate me.

PBS - Public Broadcasting Service in the US.

PBS: Public Broadcasting Service

I did not attack your country's military, *IT WAS THE TRUTH*, it have a program on PBS 10 years ago talking about how Malay recruit Rapist on their Psyop unit, how Malay Chinese Military member molest Children when they were in Philippine. And how Malaysia pays their own soldier with Crack and Smack.

And also they did a special report about how Malay Chinese formed an all Homosexual platoon too, which was quite advance at that time.

Again, it was 10 years ago, I cannot find you that program anymore, but they do exist


----------



## kungfugymnast

jhungary said:


> Yo Moron. If you have to had a go with me, at least know your stuff before you tried, otherwise it will make you look bad for not even know what PBS is. Just because you are a moron and don't know something does not mean they don't exist. You know there's only CBS because you are a freakin' moron and only freakin know CBS is hardly my business. But hey, you don't need to act like a moron just to try and humiliate me.
> 
> PBS - Public Broadcasting Service in the US.
> 
> PBS: Public Broadcasting Service
> 
> I did not attack your country's military, *IT WAS THE TRUTH*, it have a program on PBS 10 years ago talking about how Malay recruit Rapist on their Psyop unit, how Malay Chinese Military member molest Children when they were in Philippine. And how Malaysia pays their own soldier with Crack and Smack.
> 
> And also they did a special report about how Malay Chinese formed an all Homosexual platoon too, which was quite advance at that time.
> 
> Again, it was 10 years ago, I cannot find you that program anymore, but they do exist



Aren't you referring those militants MORONs? Malay Chinese? What is that, Mixed race? I don't work in media line, why would i bother to know what PBS means? Gay soldiers? Lol, what a joke. Gays won't be interested with rough jobs, they'll say it's not a girl's thing. Asian men prefer girls anyway. Maybe your military has many gays where you all have don't drop the soap policy.


----------



## jhungary

kungfugymnast said:


> Aren't you referring those militants MORONs? Malay Chinese? What is that, Mixed race? I don't work in media line, why would i bother to know what PBS means? Gay soldiers? Lol, what a joke. Gays won't be interested with rough jobs, they'll say it's not a girl's thing. Asian men prefer girls anyway. Maybe your military has many gays where you all have don't drop the soap policy.



Funny you should say that.

According o TBS, most Asian men in Malaysia are Gay, they prefer men then women, because the University of Southhampton have discovered that Malaysian of Asian descent have a gene that lead to favourable homosexuality. And Most Military ages male in Malaysia, especially the one with Chinese descent are either Gay or like to molest young boy.

With Drug rampant, sometime those Malay would also engage in Human Trafficking to earn enough money for life.

Again, that program has ran a long time ago, I cannot find you where I saw it from anymore. But they do exist.


----------



## kungfugymnast

jhungary said:


> Funny you should say that.
> 
> According o TBS, most Asian men in Malaysia are Gay, they prefer men then women, because the University of Southhampton have discovered that Malaysian of Asian descent have a gene that lead to favourable homosexuality. And Most Military ages male in Malaysia, especially the one with Chinese descent are either Gay or like to molest young boy.
> 
> With Drug rampant, sometime those Malay would also engage in Human Trafficking to earn enough money for life.
> 
> Again, that program has ran a long time ago, I cannot find you where I saw it from anymore. But they do exist.



Actually, it's your people that are bored with female and going for something extraordinary to try on. Asians don't get female easily, having to go through several procedures and tests before winning the heart therefore they find female only attractive. Stop watching fake propaganda videos.


----------



## jhungary

kungfugymnast said:


> Actually, it's your people that are bored with female and going for something extraordinary to try on. Asians don't get female easily, having to go through several procedures and tests before winning the heart therefore they find female only attractive. Stop watching fake propaganda videos.



No, according to CBC, Asian, Chinese in particular, have a taste of young boy, They have this gene that they cannot be satisfied with normal women, not men, have to be young boy. Most Chinese in the world are either rapist and/or triad according to the special report on Canadian CBC network.

Asian women are ugly, which drive most eligible Asian men into white women, and those who cannot get white women would and only could get other Asian men, and those who could not even get other Asian men would go for Little Boys or Girls. THat's how things are in Malaysia according to the CBC special Report.

Again, I would love to show you that report, but it was a few years ago, I don't believe I can find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

kungfugymnast said:


> B-52 flying over near Diaoyu/Senkaku island is either just to bicker or just making its way to Japan for airshow. Why would you think China is ruthless aggressor that it would attack any military plane that flew past Diaoyu/Senkaku islands?



where did i ever suggest china would attack any planes that flew past the islands? AZID isn't a no fly zone. in fact its perfectly normal and alright for anyone to fly into any AZID without notice, all it means is the the owner of the ADIZ will track and if they think it warrants it, possibly send up escorts, the unindentified plane need not even change course, so long as it doesnt violate anything else, like a country's territorial airspace.



kungfugymnast said:


> Iranian F-4E Phantoms are American built. I posted that incident is just to prove that missiles are not 100% hit chance. F-4E 3rd generation managed to spoof considered new SM-2MR missiles is something to take note. If there are few wings of attacking forces, that US fleet would have been goner already within effective range of Exocet. Even Iraqi obsolete Mig25 and early Mig-29A with really poor RWR system managed to spoof and evade US considered advanced missiles at that time.



nothing is 100% what's that got to do with exposing all your electronic/RCS signatures to the potential enemies in peacetime?


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> *Window glass for China’s space station successfully developed *
> By Jin Chen (People's Daily Online) 16:07, October 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers put a coating on the glass. (Photo by Xinhua News Agency/Yang Shiyao)​
> Recently, the window glass to be used in the lighting system of China's space station has been successfully developed by Star Arrow Special Glass in Qinhuangdao, north China's Hebei province.
> 
> The first batch of products will be delivered to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) at the end of October.
> 
> The glass produced by Star Arrow Special Glass have been successfully applied on Shenzhou-5 to Shenzhou-10 spacecraft, "Tiangong-1" target spacecraft, "Chang'e-1" to "Chang'e-3" lunar probes since the company's establishment in 2000.



Very interesting development
Congrats to our scientists

I have yet to find more material on our "Special Glass" but let us see what NASA has designed and used onboard of their spacecraft:

http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/ISSRG/pdfs/mmod.pdf





Minor discrepancy on total thickness of the glass panes








Also on NASA's earlier space shuttle program:

All About Glass | Corning Museum of Glass

The space shuttle has triple paned, optical-quality windows. Thirty-seven window panes in eleven different sizes and shapes are produced for each Orbiter. The fused silica outer panes of the forward windshields are designed to withstand high atmosphere reentry temperatures. The inner, tempered alumino-silicate glass pane is called the pressure pane. It is designed for maximum strength to withstand the shuttle's cabin pressure in the vacuum of space. The thick fused silica middle pane is capable of withstanding both the reentry temperature and the cabin pressure.

*HEAT TILE FRITTOP*
Finely powdered glass, called frit, is used to glaze the tiles that protect the space shuttle from burning up during its flight. Two compositions of frit are currently used. One is for the shuttle's underside and small areas on top where the temperature rises to between 1200° and 2300° Fahrenheit during reentry. The other frits are used for areas on the side of the tail section, engine, fuselage, and wing tops where temperatures range from 600° to 1200° Fahrenheit.

*RETAINERSTOP*
Glass-ceramics combine some of the best characteristics of two different materials; glass and ceramics. A special glass-ceramic with high temperature resistance and qualities that make it machinable with ordinary metalworking tools is the material chosen for the space shuttle's tile retainers. The retainers secure the insulation around all hinge points and door opening protecting the Orbiter from the heat of reentry and as boundary retainers that fit accurately between insulation tiles and the vehicle's body.

Ninety-six percent silica glass is the designation given to a type of glass made by a proprietary temperature of up to 900° C, which makes this glass the choice for industrial items such as furnace sight glasses and for outer windows on space vehicles where the glass must withstand the heat of reentry into earth's atmosphere.



The space shuttle has triple paned, optical-quality fused silica windows. Image courtesy Corning Incorporated, Corporate Archives.

Fused silica glass consists of a single oxide. This glass consists simply of silica (silicon dioxide) in the noncrystalline or amorphous state. Adding anything to it puts it in another category. Fused silica is the most expensive of all glasses and shows the maximum resistance to heat shock as well as the highest permissible operating temperature (900° C for extended periods, 1200° C for short periods). Fused silica is clearly superior in a number of respects and is restricted to applications where uncompromising requirements dictate its use such as mirror blanks or astronomical telescopes, optical waveguides and crucibles for growing crystals. Fabrication of fused silica is difficult and the number of available shapes is therefore sharply limited. The more silica a glass contains, the lower its thermal expansion rate and the higher the resistance to heat shock.

Alumino-silicate glass, which can be specially heat treated, is another type of heat-shock-resisting glass.

Glass-Ceramics are so named because they begin life as glasses and then are converted into dense, fine-grained crystalline ceramics. Conversion takes place in two stages. In the first, the glass is seeded with nuclei, or centers around which crystals grow. In the second stage, crystals grow around these nuclei. The crystallinity of the resultant ceramic can vary from 50 to 99% depending on the choices of composition and heat treatment. The final product is different from a glass in nearly all of its properties.

The difference between a glass that is intended to remain a glass and a glass-ceramic in the glassy state lies in the nucleating agent which is included in the glass-ceramic batch and the proper ingredients for forming crystals.

The nucleating agent is a substance that is barely soluble in the glass. At high temperatures it will remain in solution, but at low temperatures it will precipitate and furnish the nuclei which are necessary as centers for crystal growth. When the glass is raised to the correct temperature and held there for a long enough time, a crystal will grow around each nucleus.

To start the conversion procedure, the formed glass-ceramic article may be lowered to the nucleating temperature after forming, or it may be lowered to room temperature, then re-heated to the nucleating temperature. Following nucleation the temperature is then raised to the crystal-growth range.

_Published on December 8, 2011_

But one thing different from NASA's is our Space Station does not need the re-entry process

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Why we don't talk about bistatic radar or passive sensor like:
dwl-002
and an export model : YLC-2V
both by CETC
sir @gambit : can you support the topic?
------------------------------
US intercepted the transfer of Vera-E system from Czech to China in 2004


> The Czech Republic's Ministry of Industry and Trade has revoked a licence under which local company Omnipol could have exported six advanced Vera-E surveillance radars to China under a deal worth Ckr1.5 billion ($57 million).



Then, China tried to get the Kolchuga system from Ukraine, and developed the system named as DWL-002 for domestic use.

The DWL002 came to light in recent years and has been pitched by Chinese sources repeatedly as a credible counter to conventional stealth military aviation. The DWL002 is an emitter locating system (ELS) which partially iterates on innovations found in older Russian designs, including the KRTP Tamara series and ERA Vera-E. The DWL002 is a more advanced ELS compared to China’s YLC-20 system (which is itself based on the KRTP-91 Tamara). *The United States and other Western European countries have abandoned the use and development of passive-detection radar systems, citing poor accuracy. **China and Russia continue to use the systems.* The DWL002 itself will have a likely range of around 400-500 kilometers and is comprised of three stations that operate in tandem, placed kilometers apart. According to _Defense News_, the DWL002′s range would allow it “cover all of Taiwan and the disputed Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea, but [it] is not within range of U.S. military bases on Okinawa. Nor can it reach the Philippines.”
-------------------------
Kolchuga system in Vietnam service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

============================================
*CPMIEC HT-233 / HQ-9/10 Phased Array Radar*
*



*
Production HT-233 PESA engagement radar on the 10 x 10 Taian TAS-5380 series chassis (© 2009, Bradley Huang).
This is the Chinese derivative of the Russian 30N6E1 Tomb Stone used to detect and track targets, and control the launch of the S-300PMU1 / SA-20 Gargoyle air defence missile. In the Chinese case, however, the HT-233 is also associated with the HQ-10, HQ-15, HQ-9 / FD-2000 or HQ-9 / FT-2000 surface-to-air Anti Radiation Missile. The latter was a combined Israeli/Chinese missile designed to take out the stand-off jammers which threaten SAM target designation radars. The parameter set is likely to be similar to that of 30N6E1 which it emulates.

It is reported that the PLAAF air defence forces based in Fujian Province near the Taiwan Strait, are equipped with the FT-2000 and Russian-made S-300PMU1 SAMs acquired between 1991 and 1998.

An FT-2000 battalion can function alone where it would seek its targets with ESM systems, but more commonly it is anticipated to be part of an S-300 detachment.

Little is known about the radar other than it may function in G-band, probably between 5.2 and 5.9 GHz a sub-band for which production components are readily available. From recent descriptions, the antenna would most likely appear to be a passive phased array employing some 3,000 ferrite phase shifters (the 30N6 uses ~10,000 elements). It has mechanical scan in azimuth and electronic beam steering in azimuth/elevation, like the 30N6E1, up to 65° off aperture boresight, and can track up to 50 targets simultaneously.

It is possibly that a variant of this radar, referred to by NATO as TOMB STONE, is installed in Type 051C LANZHOU class destroyers. S-300PMU1 / SA-20 and FT-2000 systems are deployed around Beijing and at Longtian, near Fuzhou, facing Taiwan. They are also deployed near the coastal cities of Xiamen in Fujian Province and Shantou in Guangdong province.

Production configurations of the radar is deployed on the 10 x 10 Taian TAS5501 chassis, based on the Russian MAZ-543 vehicle.




Developmental configuration of HT-233 PESA engagement radar on 8 x 8 Taian TAS-5380.







Production HT-233 configuration on a 10 x 10 Taian TAS5501 chassis. This version includes an IFF array across the top of the primary aperture, and also shows the 30N6E1 style primary aperture and space feed well. Below display models of this variant (© 2009, Bradley Huang).












Deployed HQ-9 battery. Above, self propelled YLC-2V to the left with its three support vehicles, in the background a HT-233 battery engagement radar. Below, transloader in the foreground, HT-233 to the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kungfugymnast

jhungary said:


> No, according to CBC, Asian, Chinese in particular, have a taste of young boy, They have this gene that they cannot be satisfied with normal women, not men, have to be young boy. Most Chinese in the world are either rapist and/or triad according to the special report on Canadian CBC network.
> 
> Asian women are ugly, which drive most eligible Asian men into white women, and those who cannot get white women would and only could get other Asian men, and those who could not even get other Asian men would go for Little Boys or Girls. THat's how things are in Malaysia according to the CBC special Report.
> 
> Again, I would love to show you that report, but it was a few years ago, I don't believe I can find it.



Fyi, not all Caucasian girls are pretty, so are asian girls. Asian men especially Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, Indo~Chinese are mostly less interested with white Caucasian women. Those Asian men that i mentioned are more interested with girls from similar ethnics because they are more loyal, soft, last longer in terms of ageing, safer and attractive. 

If You put a pretty white chick right in front of me, i will just glance and look if i wanted to guess nationality. If you put a naturally pretty Japanese, Vietnamese, Chinese or Korean girl, i would stare and look for long time. 

Chinese are less likely to rape. They think with brain and would rather pay for special service, don't have to violate the law. White men instead are more likely to rape because they can't resist desire like animal. Also, either too scrooge or stingy or too poor to pay for the service. Why is child pornography so famous in your country?



BoQ77 said:


> ============================================
> *CPMIEC HT-233 / HQ-9/10 Phased Array Radar*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Production HT-233 PESA engagement radar on the 10 x 10 Taian TAS-5380 series chassis (© 2009, Bradley Huang).
> This is the Chinese derivative of the Russian 30N6E1 Tomb Stone used to detect and track targets, and control the launch of the S-300PMU1 / SA-20 Gargoyle air defence missile. In the Chinese case, however, the HT-233 is also associated with the HQ-10, HQ-15, HQ-9 / FD-2000 or HQ-9 / FT-2000 surface-to-air Anti Radiation Missile. The latter was a combined Israeli/Chinese missile designed to take out the stand-off jammers which threaten SAM target designation radars. The parameter set is likely to be similar to that of 30N6E1 which it emulates.
> 
> It is reported that the PLAAF air defence forces based in Fujian Province near the Taiwan Strait, are equipped with the FT-2000 and Russian-made S-300PMU1 SAMs acquired between 1991 and 1998.
> 
> An FT-2000 battalion can function alone where it would seek its targets with ESM systems, but more commonly it is anticipated to be part of an S-300 detachment.
> 
> Little is known about the radar other than it may function in G-band, probably between 5.2 and 5.9 GHz a sub-band for which production components are readily available. From recent descriptions, the antenna would most likely appear to be a passive phased array employing some 3,000 ferrite phase shifters (the 30N6 uses ~10,000 elements). It has mechanical scan in azimuth and electronic beam steering in azimuth/elevation, like the 30N6E1, up to 65° off aperture boresight, and can track up to 50 targets simultaneously.
> 
> It is possibly that a variant of this radar, referred to by NATO as TOMB STONE, is installed in Type 051C LANZHOU class destroyers. S-300PMU1 / SA-20 and FT-2000 systems are deployed around Beijing and at Longtian, near Fuzhou, facing Taiwan. They are also deployed near the coastal cities of Xiamen in Fujian Province and Shantou in Guangdong province.
> 
> Production configurations of the radar is deployed on the 10 x 10 Taian TAS5501 chassis, based on the Russian MAZ-543 vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental configuration of HT-233 PESA engagement radar on 8 x 8 Taian TAS-5380.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Production HT-233 configuration on a 10 x 10 Taian TAS5501 chassis. This version includes an IFF array across the top of the primary aperture, and also shows the 30N6E1 style primary aperture and space feed well. Below display models of this variant (© 2009, Bradley Huang).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deployed HQ-9 battery. Above, self propelled YLC-2V to the left with its three support vehicles, in the background a HT-233 battery engagement radar. Below, transloader in the foreground, HT-233 to the right.



Someone should tell jhungary to stop posting irrelevant comments. Back to topic, agree that PESA is not as good as AESA. Hope china would use AESA radar for some of their long range SAMs. 

In time of war, these vertical launch launchers would be entrenched underground to avoid from being seen on optronic pods or detected by ground search radar. The radar vehicle is not designed to be entrenched underground like the new generation radar platform vehicle that could extend into high mast radar while the vehicle remained underground. If being attacked by anti~radiation missile, only the mast and radar that would be destroyed while the vehicle and crew are safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*Scientists Discover First Binary Black Hole
Sep 06, 2015*

*Scientists have discovered clear proof of two supermassive black holes orbiting each other within the same galaxy at the nearest quasar Markarian 231 (Mrk 231).*


*This is the first proven case of supermassive binary black holes (BBHs), according to research published in the Astrophysical Journal, Volume 809, Number 2.*

*Lu Youjun and Yan Changshuo from the National Astronomical Observatories with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Dai Xinyu from the University of Oklahoma and Yu Qingjuan from the Peking University all took part in the research.*

*Scientists have spent the past several decades searching for BBHs among quasars, but observational evidence for BBHs remained elusive and ambiguous.*

*Analyzing the continuous spectrum of Mrk 231, the team discovered the largest of the two black holes was 150 million times the mass of the sun, with the secondary four million times the mass of the sun - sizes they describe as "astonishing." The two orbit each other every 1.2 years.*

*Their orbit emits gravitational waves and lose energy, which will result in a collision after hundreds of thousand of years.*

*"The discovery will be of great importance to further studies on BBHs, quasars, gravitational waves and basic gravity theory." (Xinhua)*


Also reporting:

*SCIENTISTS FIND A DOUBLE BLACK HOLE INSIDE A NEARBY QUASAR*
TWO HOLES IN ONE!

By Sarah Fecht Posted August 28, 2015
203




Artist view of a binary black hole

NASA, ESA, and G. Bacon (STScI)

The brightest objects in the universe have massive black holes at their hearts.

Quasars (“quasi-stellar radio sources”) can be brighter than entire galaxies, and they’re thought to be fueled by the friction and heat of stuff that’s getting swallowed up by a black hole. (Although light can’t escape a black hole, it can escape from the event horizon—the boundary and point-of-no-return surrounding the black hole.)

Now, it turns out that the quasar nearest to Earth, located 600 million light-years away in a galaxy called Markarian 231, is actually built around two twirling black holes. It’s a first-of-its-kind type of find, and scientists think there could be a lot more quasars with binary hearts out there.

Hubble data revealed a mysterious hole in the quasar’s accretion disk, or the ring of gas that spirals around the black hole, waiting to fall in. After doing some modeling studies, scientists concluded that the system must be made of two black holes: a large one and a small one orbiting each other.

*Eventually, the two black holes will collide
*
The larger of the pair is estimated to be 150 million times more massive than our sun, while the puny companion is only four million times the mass of the sun. In a few hundred thousand years, the two will spiral into each other, resulting in what we can only guess would be the end of the universe. (Kidding!)

The team, based partly in the U.S. and partly in China, thinks the binary formed when the two galaxies merged. The merger seems to have been good for the star-forming business: Mrk 231 births stars at a rate that is 100 times greater than our Milky Way.

“We are extremely excited about this finding because it not only shows the existence of a close binary black hole in Mrk 231, but also paves a new way to systematically search binary black holes via the nature of their ultraviolet light emission,” Youjun Lu of the National Astronomical Observatories of China, Chinese Academy of Sciences, said in a press release.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

The B-52 patrol over Senkaku islands as testing response time of China. But China didn't give them the response.


----------



## JSCh

*China launches Tianhui-1-03 imaging satellite on Long March 2D rocket*
Andrew Jones 2015/10/26




Tianhui-1B blasting off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre on a Long March 2D in May 2012. (Photo: CNS)​
China launched the Tianhui-1-03 Earth observation satellite at 7:10 UTC Monday on a Long March 2D rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre.

The Long March launch was China's 12th of 2015 and 215th overall, adding to China's growing constellations of Earth observation satellites.

Tianhui-1-03 will use stereo-topographic mapping techniques to provide data to be used for land resource surveying, environmental monitoring, land use, geological exploration and other applications.

The satellite's multi-spectrum camera has a ground resolution of 10 metres, forming images of 60 kilometres wide.

This third satellite in the series will operate in a 500 km circular orbit andis expected to raise the quality of images and positioning accuracy offered by the Tianhui satellites.

Tianhui-1-03 was, like the previous two Tianhui-1 satellites, developed by groups under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

Officials note that the Tianhui series will contribute to an eventual all-weather, all-time, full-feature, multi-resolution space-based Earth observation network.






An image returned by the first Tianhui-1 satellite, launched in 2010, showing the Loess Plateaux between Shaanxi and Gansu provinces (Source: China Academy of Surveying and Mapping). ​
*China's busy 2015*
Monday's launch was China’s 12th in 2015, following missions involving four Beidou global positioning satellites, the Gaofen-8, Gaofen-9 and Yaogan Weixing-27 earth observation satellites, a classified ka-band communication test satellite, the Long March 6 debut, lofting 20 small satellites, and the maiden flight of the solid-fuelled Long March 11.

In October Jilin-1, China's first self-developed commercial remote sensing satellite, and APSTAR-9, developed and launched on behalf of a major regional satellite fleet operator, were launched.

Earlier in the year, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the main contractor for China’s space activities, announced it would perform up to 20 separate launches in 2015, meaning a hectic final quarter of activity.

In December China will launch its DAMPE probe to hunt for dark matter.

The launch was the 215th of China’s Long March rocket families. The first took place in April 1970, when a Long March 1 rocket put China’s first satellite, Dong Fang Hong-1, into orbit.

*2016 and beyond*

China will make a return to human spaceflight with its first crewed space mission since 2013. Shenzhou-11 will liftoff from Jiuquan and will dock with China’s upcoming second space lab, Tiangong-2, which will be launched in advance of the taikonaut mission.

Next year will also see the new heavy-lift Long March 5 and medium-lift Long March 7 rockets make their debut launches. The two are designed to launch and service China’s future space station, as well as perform a lunar sample return mission in 2017.

In October Chinese state media revealed discussions on potential deep space exploration, including missions to Mars, Jupiter, asteroids, and, in the longer term, a crewed deep space mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

The Netherlands and China intensify cooperation in space

26 October 2015

Today the Netherlands Space Office and the Chinese National Space Administration signed a Memorandum of Understanding in Beijing. The MoU was signed by NSO director Mr Ger Nieuwpoort and CNSA Administrator Mr Xu Dazhe in the presence of both heads of state King Willem-Alexander and President Xi.

With the MoU both space agencies intend to intensify existing cooperation and start new developments together with involvement of governmental organisations, scientific institutes as well as industry. Domains of cooperation are e.g. instrument development, earth observation services in the fields of climate, environment and water, as well as the exchange of space data.

The Netherlands and China intensify cooperation in space

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China set to continue shooting for the stars*
China Daily, October 28, 2015

It was midnight in mid-October, but Chen Min, who lives in a village near the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province, was still up and about. The vendor in her 20s was earning extra money by selling snacks to visitors who had arrived to watch a rocket launch.

"I make a living by farming, but whenever there is a space launch, I come here to make more money," she said.

Chen and a few other villagers started selling snacks part time six years ago. They said the opportunities have come more frequently recently. "I've seen so many rocket launches that I've lost count of the total number," she said.

The period of the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15) saw the highest number of missions in the history of China's space exploration programs, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the main contractor for the programs, which said 78 space missions have been carried out since 2011.







A visitor experiences a simulated lunar exploration program during the Beijing International Cultural and Creative Industry Expo in December.[Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]​"The number (of launches) exceeded the total in the previous decade (2001-10)," said a corporation spokesperson, who preferred not to be named.

More than 97 percent of the missions have been successful, the highest rate among members of the world's elite space club, the spokesperson said.

Since 2011, those missions have sent 128 spacecraft from China and other countries into orbit, more than double the 60 launches between 2006 and 2010, according to the corporation.

"We have accomplished all the goals we set for the aerospace sector in the period 2011-15," the spokesperson said.

In the last five years, efforts have been made to lay the groundwork for the assembly of space stations and to facilitate lunar exploration.

In a major breakthrough, China experimented with space rendezvous and docking technology, which is crucial for the assembly of space stations. Within two years of the launch of China's first space lab, Tiangong 1, in 2011, three spacecraft－unmanned and manned－blasted off to test automatic and astronaut-controlled docking procedures with Tiangong 1. All the tests were completed successfully.

In 2013, the lunar exploration program completed a key step when the Chang'e 3 lunar probe was launched and soft-landed on the moon.

The country's launch-vehicle family is also expanding via the development of several new rockets, including the Long March 5, a heavy-thrust carrier rocket designed to launch space station modules and a future lunar probe that will collect lunar soil samples. Two new types of launch vehicle, the Long March 6 and the Long March 11, which can be prepared for liftoff at short notice, debuted last month.

"In September alone, five rockets, including the Long March 6 and the Long March 11, sent 27 satellites into orbit, which is a testament to the capabilities of China's space program," said Jiang Jie, chief designer of the Long March 3A series of rockets.

The next five years will also see the maiden flights of the Long March 5 and the Long March 7, which will carry unmanned cargo spacecraft into orbit.

The rapid strides made by the rocket industry during the 12th Five-Year Plan are the result of China's overall technological capability and government's support, Jiang said.

In the coming five years, the country will perform experiments in life-support technology, a critical factor for the planned space station. The China Academy of Space Technology has said the country's second space lab, called Tiangong 2, and a manned spacecraft will be launched next year, according to media reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

in the news, the exported YLC 2V radars to Ecuador was returned because they didn't work. CETC even has to pay compensate for that


----------



## JSCh

* China's first moon rover sets record for longest stay*
Xinhua, October 29, 2015

China's first lunar rover, Yutu, has been operating on the moon for almost two years, setting the record for the longest stay by a rover, according to a Chinese lunar probe scientist.

Yutu was deployed and landed on the moon via China's Chang'e-3 lunar probe in 2013, staying longer than the Soviet Union's 1970 moon rover Lunokhod 1, which spent 11 months on the moon.

Its operations have streamed live through Sina Weibo, a Chinese microblogging site, and its Weibo account has nearly 600,000 followers.

Yutu experienced a mechanical control abnormality in 2014, but it was revived within a month and, though it is unable to move, it continues to collect data, send and receive signals, and record images and video.

"Human history is relatively short, and people are brimming over with curiosity about the universe," said Ye Peijian, chief scientist with China's Chang'e-3 program. "We have to explore more by going out."

The launch of Dongfanghong-1, China's first satellite, in 1970 made China the fifth country to launch a domestic satellite using a domestic rocket, following the Soviet Union, the United States, France and Japan.

China launched its manned space program in the 1990s and successfully sent Yang Liwei, the country's first astronaut, into orbit on the Shenzhou-5 spacecraft in 2003.

The Chang'e-1 mission in 2007 inaugurated an era of Chinese lunar exploration, followed by Chang'e-2 and Chang'e-3, with the latter marking completion of the second phase of China's lunar program, which includes orbiting, landing and returning to Earth.

Chang'e-3 delivered the rover and a stationary lander to the lunar surface in 2013, making China the third country after the Soviet Union and the United States to carry out such a mission.

Meanwhile, China is planning to be the first country to land a lunar probe on the far side of the moon, or "dark side of the moon," which is never visible to Earth.

The mission will be carried out by Chang'e-4, a backup probe for Chang'e-3, according to Ye.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

JSCh said:


> * China's first moon rover sets record for longest stay*
> Xinhua, October 29, 2015
> 
> China's first lunar rover, Yutu, has been operating on the moon for almost two years, setting the record for the longest stay by a rover, according to a Chinese lunar probe scientist.
> 
> Yutu was deployed and landed on the moon via China's Chang'e-3 lunar probe in 2013, staying longer than the Soviet Union's 1970 moon rover Lunokhod 1, which spent 11 months on the moon.
> 
> Its operations have streamed live through Sina Weibo, a Chinese microblogging site, and its Weibo account has nearly 600,000 followers.
> 
> Yutu experienced a mechanical control abnormality in 2014, but it was revived within a month and, though it is unable to move, it continues to collect data, send and receive signals, and record images and video.
> 
> "Human history is relatively short, and people are brimming over with curiosity about the universe," said Ye Peijian, chief scientist with China's Chang'e-3 program. "We have to explore more by going out."
> 
> The launch of Dongfanghong-1, China's first satellite, in 1970 made China the fifth country to launch a domestic satellite using a domestic rocket, following the Soviet Union, the United States, France and Japan.
> 
> China launched its manned space program in the 1990s and successfully sent Yang Liwei, the country's first astronaut, into orbit on the Shenzhou-5 spacecraft in 2003.
> 
> The Chang'e-1 mission in 2007 inaugurated an era of Chinese lunar exploration, followed by Chang'e-2 and Chang'e-3, with the latter marking completion of the second phase of China's lunar program, which includes orbiting, landing and returning to Earth.
> 
> Chang'e-3 delivered the rover and a stationary lander to the lunar surface in 2013, making China the third country after the Soviet Union and the United States to carry out such a mission.
> 
> Meanwhile, China is planning to be the first country to land a lunar probe on the far side of the moon, or "dark side of the moon," which is never visible to Earth.
> 
> The mission will be carried out by Chang'e-4, a backup probe for Chang'e-3, according to Ye.



So finally, China moon rover, Yutu is a success? even better than Lunokhod?
Congrat !!!


----------



## JSCh

BoQ77 said:


> So finally, China moon rover, Yutu is a success? even better than Lunokhod?
> Congrat !!!


Yutu, has set the record for being the longest working moon rover.

Yutu has been working for nearly two year now. Which is better then the last record holder, Lunokhod 1 (11 months long) of the Soviet Union. The US has never use an autonomous moon rover.

Yutu is China first ever attempt at an extra-terrestrial autonomous rover, which run into a problem of not being able to move after a while, so it is able to travel only a short distance. Hopefully China can learn from the problem, and improve in future rover mission.

Yutu is still working, so it could probably add more to the record,






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658735913112084482

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

JSCh said:


> Yutu, has set the record for being the longest working moon rover.
> 
> Yutu has been working for nearly two year now. Which is better then the last record holder, Lunokhod 1 (11 months long) of the Soviet Union. The US has never use an autonomous moon rover.
> 
> Yutu is China first ever attempt at an extra-terrestrial autonomous rover, which run into a problem of not being able to move after a while, so it is able to travel only a short distance. Hopefully China can learn from the problem, and improve in future rover mission.
> 
> Yutu is still working, so it could probably add more to the record,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658735913112084482



wonderful.
share us recent photos from its imager pls.


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> wonderful.
> share us recent photos from its imager pls.








From yutu, 'Mother earth, I miss you!' 5th of November 2015






Does Russian Lunokhod still take photo and send back signal after 1 and half year first landed on moon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> View attachment 268466
> 
> 
> From yutu, 'Mother earth, I miss you!' 5th of November 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Russian Lunokhod still take photo and send back signal after 1 and half year first landed on moon?



Excellent picture.

For comparison to Lunokhod 1, it doesn't make sense.
Lunokhod 1 worked perfectly as designed, while Yutu didn't.



> During its 322 Earth days of operations, Lunokhod travelled 10,540 metres (6.55 miles) and returned more than 20,000 TV images and 206 high-resolution panoramas. In addition, it performed 25 lunar soil analyses with its RIFMA x-ray fluorescence spectrometer and used its penetrometer at 500 different locations.


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> Excellent.
> For comparison to Lunokhod 1, it doesn't make sense.
> Lunokhod 1 worked perfectly as designed, while Yutu didn't.



I didn't say Lunokhod dont work as designed but isn't a fact Yutu still send back image and signal in a lifespan more than lunokhod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> I didn't say Lunokhod dont work as designed but isn't a fact Yutu still send back image and signal in a lifespan more than lunokhod?



okay, Lunokhod was born before the first mobile phone produced, and it worked as a horse while Yutu didn't spend much energy on what they want it to work.
Battery tech improved a lot.
That's all I can tell.

It's just like I emptied my fuel tank travel all over China and made as many contacts as I can, while you stayed still in Beijing with your full fuel tank on a broken car and take some pictures in Tiananmen Square.

After a half of a century, after many improvements, we could expect more on a unmanned rover.


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> okay, Lunokhod was born when the first mobile phone produced, and it worked as a horse while Yutu didn't spend much energy on what they want it to work.
> Battery tech improved a lot.
> That's all I can tell.
> 
> It's just like I emptied my fuel tank travel all over China and made as many contacts as I can, while you stayed still in Beijing with your full fuel tank on a broken car and take some pictures in Tiananmen Square.
> 
> After a half of a century, after many improvements, we could expect more on a unmanned rover.



So you shall not have expect Russia workhorse rocket like proton M explode in Mar 2015 since its introduction in 2001? But why it happen?

As for unmanned rover, let me remind all reader. For lunar rover mission, only 2 rover ever attempt in whole history. That is Lunokhod and Yutu. The rover needs to survive -165 degree Celsius condition which is much much harsh than condition on Mars. A unmanned rover has lesser chance of breakdown and failure on Mars than moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> So you shall not have expect Russia workhorse rocket like proton M explode in Mar 2015 since its introduction in 2001? But why it happen?
> 
> As for unmanned rover, let me remind all reader. For lunar rover mission, only 2 rover ever attempt in whole history. That is Lunokhod and Yutu. The rover needs to survive -165 degree Celsius condition which is much much harsh than condition on Mars. A unmanned rover has lesser chance of breakdown and failure on Mars than moon.



So Yutu is better than Opportunity too?
Yutu stayed in Dark side of the Moon?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> So Yutu is better than Opportunity too?



Can Opportunity survive on Moon? Probably not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Can Opportunity survive on Moon? Probably not.



Mars lowest temp is -153 C degree.
Not only Opportunity, but also Neil Armstrong can

look cool ?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> Mars lowest temp is -153 C degree.
> Not only Opportunity, but also Neil Armstrong can
> 
> look cool ?



Are you sure of your source for Mars? The area opportunity explore on Mars is not harsh and do not have extreme cold temperature. Neil Armstrong stay on moon is short before the extreme drop in temperature comes in every 2 week , unlike unmanned rover which needed to make prolong stay.

Mars Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Are you sure of your source for Mars? The area opportunity explore on Mars is not harsh and do not have extreme cold temperature. Neil Armstrong stay on moon is short before the extreme drop in temperature comes in every 2 week , unlike unmanned rover which needed to make prolong stay.
> 
> Mars Mobile



do you know US lunar rovers are still alive from 1970s until 2005? same to Lunokhod 1 without need to hibernate.

Dont compare to the Opportunity pls. it is unbeatable champion with 11 years in full operation out there, very far away in Cruel Mars. While Yutu still struggle to work a single perfect day in the Moon.

human being would come to live in the Moon soon, pal.


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> do you know US lunar rovers are still alive from 1970s until 2005? same to Lunokhod 1 without need to hibernate.
> 
> Dont compare to the Opportunity pls. it is unbeatable champion with 11 years in full operation out there, very far away in Cruel Mars. While Yutu still struggle to work a single perfect day in the Moon.
> 
> human being would come to live in the Moon soon, pal.


May I know which US lunar rover still alive now? And Lunokhod still alive now? That is unheard of. Pls provide reputable source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> May I know which US lunar rover still alive now? And Lunokhod still alive now? That is unheard of. Pls provide reputable source.



not now but 2005, it challenger module of Apollo 17

On November 17, 1970, the Soviet spacecraft Luna 17 delivered the lunar rover Lunokhod 1 onto the surface of the moon. For 11 months after, controlled in real-time by a human team in Moscow, it explored seven miles of the lunar surface. Sending back reams of data, it was considered to be one of the biggest successes of the little-known Soviet lunar exploration program. And then, it disappeared. It wasn’t abducted or anything, it just ceased transmitting, as space probes have a tendency to do. This spring, NASA'sLunar Reconnaissance Orbiter spied it on the moon’s surface. The really neat thing: it can still reflect laser beams back to Earth as if it were brand new.

NASA has previously attempted to locate Lunokhod 1, but it wasn’t until this recent sighting that they were able to pinpoint its coordinates. Once its location was established, pulses of laser light were sent to it from the 3.5 meter telescope at the Apache Point Observatory in New Mexico. Amazingly, the rover’s retroreflector sent the pulses back to the observatory bright and clear.
==============================
Anyway, @Beast : do you want us to believe that:
- Yutu is better than Lunokhod-1?
- Yutu is more durable than Opportunity?

correct me pls


----------



## cirr

shoot，shoot，shoot！

A3215/15 NOTAMN

Q) ZXXX/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/3923N10852E030
A) ZBPE ZLHW B) 1511031030 C) 1511031055 
E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED:
10KM ENLARGE OUTSIDE FROM THE AREA BOUNDED BY 
N393556E1082653-N392550E1092109-N391005E1091611-N392009E1082206
BACK TO START. 
VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL.
F) SFC G) UNL







shoot shoot shoot！

A3208/15 - THE SEGMENT MEPEP-LUVAR OF ATS RTE Y2 CLSD. 31 OCT 23:50 2015 UNTIL 01 NOV 01:00 2015. CREATED: 30 OCT 09:35 2015

A3217/15 - THE FLW SEGMENTS OF ATS RTE CLSD: 1. Y2: MEPEP-LUVAR. 2. L888: MUMAN-SANLI. 31 OCT 23:40 2015 UNTIL 01 NOV 01:00 2015. CREATED: 31 OCT 14:16 2015

shoot shoot shoot！！！

A3215/15 (Issued for ZBPE ZLHW) - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED: 10KM ENLARGE OUTSIDE FROM THE AREA BOUNDED BY N393556E1082653-N392550E1092109-N391005E1091611-N392009E1082206 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. SFC - UNL, 03 NOV 10:30 2015 UNTIL 03 NOV 10:55 2015. CREATED: 31 OCT 04:09 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> not now but 2005, it challenger module of Apollo 17
> 
> On November 17, 1970, the Soviet spacecraft Luna 17 delivered the lunar rover Lunokhod 1 onto the surface of the moon. For 11 months after, controlled in real-time by a human team in Moscow, it explored seven miles of the lunar surface. Sending back reams of data, it was considered to be one of the biggest successes of the little-known Soviet lunar exploration program. And then, it disappeared. It wasn’t abducted or anything, it just ceased transmitting, as space probes have a tendency to do. This spring, NASA'sLunar Reconnaissance Orbiter spied it on the moon’s surface. The really neat thing: it can still reflect laser beams back to Earth as if it were brand new.
> 
> NASA has previously attempted to locate Lunokhod 1, but it wasn’t until this recent sighting that they were able to pinpoint its coordinates. Once its location was established, pulses of laser light were sent to it from the 3.5 meter telescope at the Apache Point Observatory in New Mexico. Amazingly, the rover’s retroreflector sent the pulses back to the observatory bright and clear.
> ==============================
> Anyway, @Beast : do you want us to believe that:
> - Yutu is better than Lunokhod-1?
> - Yutu is more durable than Opportunity?
> 
> correct me pls


Yutu send back communication signal even until now and still send back picture and video. Do Lunokhod do that? Lunokhod only reflect back the beam with assist of NASA, no way its comparable to independent send back communication signal and picture of moon. I think you mess up all of your info.

Just like how you can misunderstood aircraft ferry range is same as combat radius. 

Do vietnam send rover to moon? Why did you flying vietnamese flag need to use other countries name to compete with China. Is it you are ashamed of your country or your country lack of abilities to compete with China?

Yutu is superior than Lunokhod in my opinion. 

And Opportunity is a Mars Rover, not Lunar rover. Once again you are comparing Orange with Apple. Did I remind you Moon condition is more harsh than Mars. Of cos , opportunity rover can easily survive. Opportunity rover may be easily frozen to death if on moon given the very harsh condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's scientific satellites to enter uncharted territory*
Xinhua, November 1, 2015

A series of scientific satellites, including one to probe dark matter, will be launched later this year and next year, said Wu Ji, director of the National Space Science Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

The development of four scientific satellites is going well, Wu said recently at an event to mark the 10th anniversary of cooperation between China's Double Star space mission and the European Space Agency's (ESA) Cluster mission to investigate the earth's magnetosphere.

The first of the series, the dark matter particle explorer, will be launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at the end of this year. All the major tests and experiments have been completed, and a mission control center for scientific satellites has been set up in Huairou, a northern suburb of Beijing, Wu said.

The dark-matter particle explorer satellite will observe the direction, energy and electric charge of high-energy particles in space in search of dark matter, said Chang Jin, chief scientist of the project.

It will have the widest observation spectrum and highest energy resolution of any dark-matter probe in the world.

Dark matter is one of the most important mysteries of physics. Scientists believe in its existence based on the law of universal gravitation, but have never directly detected it.

China will also launch a satellite for quantum science experiments next year. "It's very difficult to develop the payload of the satellite. We have overcome many difficulties in making the optical instrument. We are confident of launching it in the first half of next year," Wu said.

A retrievable scientific research satellite, SJ-10, will also be launched in the first half of 2016. It will carry out research in microgravity and space life science to provide scientific support to manned space missions.

The satellite is expected carry out 19 experiments in six fields: microgravity fluid physics, microgravity combustion, space material science, space radiation effect, microgravity biological effect, and space biological techniques.

Eight experiments in fluid physics will be conducted in the orbital module, and the others will be conducted in the re-entry capsule, which is designed to return to earth after 12 days in orbit. The orbital module will keep operating in orbit for three more days.

The SJ-10 project is jointly developed by 11 institutes of the CAS and six Chinese universities in cooperation with the ESA and Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency.

Next year's launch schedule also includes a hard X-ray telescope, which will observe black holes, neutron stars and other phenomena based on their X-ray and gamma ray emissions,

Wu said that since the space era began in 1957, the United States and the former Soviet Union had made 90 percent of the "firsts". In recent years, Europe and Japan have also made great progress. The first landing on Titan and the first landing on a comet were accomplished by Europe's Huygens mission and Rosetta-Philae mission; and the first mission to take an asteroid sample back to earth was made by Japan.

"But we didn't hear any Chinese voice in those great missions. China is the world' s second largest economy, and a major player in space. We should not only be the user of space knowledge, we should also be the creator of space knowledge," Wu said.

"China should not only follow others in space exploration; it should set some challenging goals that have never be done by others, such as sending the Chang'e-4 lunar probe to land on the far side of the moon."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Last night（31.10.2015）Korla

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

CTMD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

@cirr @cnleio 

Can you give me some information about Chinese space observation systems and network?


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


>




Please help me here. I am a little less versed in defense affairs. 

SO what is this?


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Please help me here. I am a little less versed in defense affairs.
> 
> SO what is this?


CHina military secret. We cannot tell you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gijoe

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Please help me here. I am a little less versed in defense affairs.
> 
> SO what is this?


That is China new missile missile, 1 missile destroy a whole country. Soon they will try on India.


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



The interceptor is rumored to be the *HQ-19* while the target missile is rumored to be the DF-16.

Are there any information regarding the progress of the HQ-19/26/29 missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

SinoSoldier said:


> What makes you think so?



How it look like an interception?


----------



## Akasa

BoQ77 said:


> How it look like an interception?



The image is supposedly that of the HQ-19, not the actual interception.


----------



## Gijoe

cirr said:


> I am sure the following also looks like a failure in the eyes of a certain troll：


Is China developed HGV anti missile. So HGV have it curse as well.


----------



## cirr

Maiden flight of *KZ-11（1000kg@700km SSO）*solid fuel carrier rocket set for late 2016 or early 2017 






No launch pad required。

Then there is *KZ-21*。。。。。。


----------



## JSCh

Photo of Jilin-1.





吉林一号第一幅图（鸟巢） - Birdnest




法拉利主题公园 - Ferrari Theme Park




阿联酋机场 - UAE Airport​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> Photo of Jilin-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 吉林一号第一幅图（鸟巢） - Birdnest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 法拉利主题公园 - Ferrari Theme Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 阿联酋机场 - UAE Airport​


not bad for a small satellite. do you have original uncropped versions?


----------



## BoQ77

Good imager.
Do you know Jilin-1 lifespan ? 



JSCh said:


> Photo of Jilin-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 吉林一号第一幅图（鸟巢） - Birdnest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 法拉利主题公园 - Ferrari Theme Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 阿联酋机场 - UAE Airport​


----------



## JSCh

qwerrty said:


> not bad for a small satellite. do you have original uncropped versions?


光学A星拍摄..._卫星产品_长光卫星技术有限公司

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> 光学A星拍摄..._卫星产品_长光卫星技术有限公司


*jinlin-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's Mars Probe Model to be on Show*

World | Press Trust of India

Updated: November 02, 2015 21:22 IST






BEIJING: A model of China's ambitious Martian probe will debut at China International Industry Fair in Shanghai, state media reported today.

The golden model which is a third of its real size will be displayed at the 17th China International Industry Fair which will be thrown open tomorrow.

Niu Shengda, a satellite expert with the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, explained that the probe consists of two parts - *an orbiter and a lander.*

China's astronomers, following a successful soft landing on the moon late last year, have set their eyes on the Red Planet. They plan to launch the probe in 2020.

"The project is going smoothly," Niu said, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

The fair will remained open until Saturday.

China's Mars Probe Model to be on Show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3B launches with Chinasat-2C*

*Long March 3B launches with Chinasat-2C
November 3, 2015 by Rui C. Barbosa




China launched a new communications satellite on Tuesday – one that may sport military applications. The Zhongxing-2C spacecraft – otherwise known as Chinasat-2C – was launched at 16:25 UTC, lifting off via a Long March 3B/G2 from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.


Chinese Launch:

Zhongxing-2C – the name cited by Chinese media – is possibly the second satellite of the second generation Shentong geostationary military communication satellites.

China uses two types of satellites for secure military communications: the Fenghuo and the Shentong.

The Fenghuo series is used for tactical military communications, providing secured digital data and voice communication to Chinese military forces. The Chinese are currently operating the DFH-4 based Fenghuo-2 second-generation satellite, with the first of the series – the Zhongxing-1A (37804 2011-047A) – launched at 13:33 UTC on September 18th, 2011, by the Chang Zheng-3B (Y16) rocket.

The Shentong geostationary military communication satellites are operated by the Army and their aim is to provide secure voice and data communications services for ground users using Ku-band.

See Also

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
The first generation Shentong satellites were based on the DFH-3 (Dongfanghong-3) satellite platform that was developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), having a heavier payload with better reliability and increased power supply.

The first Shentong satellite was Zhongxing-20 (Chinasat-20) launched on November 14, 2003, using a Long March-3A launch vehicle. Zhongxing-20A was the second first generation Shentong satellite launched on November 24, 2010, also using a Long March-3A.

The Zhongxing-2A (Chinasat-2A) – launched on May 26, 2012, using a Long March-3B/G2 – was the first of a second generation DFH-4 based Shentong-2 satellite in operation.

DFH-4 is the third generation communications satellite bus in China with high power, strong payload capacity and extended service life. It consists of a propulsion module, service modules and solar arrays. Its dimensions are 2360mm×2100mm×3600mm, with a liftoff mass of 5,200 kg. Solar Array Power is 10.5 kW (EOL) and payload power is 8 kW.

The platform can be equipped with C, Ku, Ka and L transponders. It uses a 3-axis stabilization mode and its station keeping precision is west/east ±0.05° and north/south ±0.05°. Antenna Pointing Precision＜0.1°. Service lifetime in orbit is 15 years.

Launch vehicle and launch site:

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle was started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles.

Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is at the moment the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.




The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing its GTO capacity.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.




The first two stages – as well as the four strap-on boosters – use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.




The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with the specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.




Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one second later. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.

The separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

The separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will last for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.




The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.
Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fueling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984 when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.
*
*Long March 3B launches with Chinasat-2C | NASASpaceFlight.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

mars lander

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CASC‘s space robot 






NSSC's launch pad for small and medium-sized carrier rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* 我国成功发射遥感二十八号卫星 *
2015年11月08日 15:56:17 来源： _ 新华网_

　　新华网太原１１月８日电（记者李清华、郭昱）８日１５时０６分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号乙运载火箭成功将遥感二十八号卫星发射升空。

　　这次发射的遥感卫星由中国空间技术研究院研制，主要用于科学试验、国土资源普查、农作物估产及防灾减灾等领域。

　　长征四号乙运载火箭由中国航天科技集团公司所属上海航天技术研究院研制，这是长征系列运载火箭的第２１７次飞行。

Translate:
*China successfully launch Yaogan-28 satellite*
November 8, 2015 15:56:17 Source: Xinhua

Taiyuan, November 8 (Reporter Li Qinghua, Guo Yu): At 15:06 on the 8th, our country in the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center Long March 4B used successfully to launch Yaogan-28 remote sensing satellite.

The launch of remote sensing satellite developed by China Academy of Space Technology, is mainly used for scientific experiment, land resources survey, crop yield estimate and disaster prevention and reduction plus other fields.

Long March 4B developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, this is the 217th flight of the Long March series of carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

mars rover










---
*asteroid landing mission*
launch 17 march 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> 光学A星拍摄..._卫星产品_长光卫星技术有限公司


*jilin-1 *

- Jilin-1 consists of four satellites, one for high-definition images, one for testing new space technology and another two for video.
- The four satellites are Jilin-1, Lingqiao-A, Lingqiao-B and LQSat.
- Jilin 1 is a 420 kg high-definition optical satellite with a 0.72 m resolution pan-chromatic camera and 4 m resolution multi-spectral camera.
- The Lingqiao-A and Lingqiao-B satellites are designed to capture videos with a 4K ultra-clear video resolution of 1.13 meters m on 4.3 x 2.4 km swaths. Weighing 95 kg each, its dimensions are 1.1 meter diameter and 1.2 length.
- LQSat is a micro-satellite for technology demonstration designed by CIOMP. Its main payload is a camera with 2 m resolution.


Code:


http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/10/china-launches-jilin-1-mission-long-march-2d/





high res images tanken by jilin-1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kuge

So, China Built Themselves A Real Iron Man, Find Out Why - CINEMABLEND

ipman is coming..



qwerrty said:


> *jilin-1 *
> 
> -


what is the title of the background music?


----------



## qwerrty

kuge said:


> what is the title of the background music?


no idea

cz-5 welding equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> *jilin-1 *
> 
> - Jilin-1 consists of four satellites, one for high-definition images, one for testing new space technology and another two for video.
> - The four satellites are Jilin-1, Lingqiao-A, Lingqiao-B and LQSat.
> - Jilin 1 is a 420 kg high-definition optical satellite with a 0.72 m resolution pan-chromatic camera and 4 m resolution multi-spectral camera.
> - The Lingqiao-A and Lingqiao-B satellites are designed to capture videos with a 4K ultra-clear video resolution of 1.13 meters m on 4.3 x 2.4 km swaths. Weighing 95 kg each, its dimensions are 1.1 meter diameter and 1.2 length.
> - LQSat is a micro-satellite for technology demonstration designed by CIOMP. Its main payload is a camera with 2 m resolution.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/10/china-launches-jilin-1-mission-long-march-2d/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high res images tanken by jilin-1



The Jilin Fraternity is eventually to be composed of hundreds of satellites。


----------



## JSCh

长五火箭最后一个贮箱完成下架​
近日，用于首飞的长征五号运载火箭二级氢箱下架，标志着该火箭所有5米级贮箱已完成生产。长五火箭向着成功首飞又迈进了一大步。

自今年年初起，长五火箭的一级氢箱、一级氧箱陆续完成生产。此次下架的二级氢箱是长五火箭上最后一个5米直径贮箱。该贮箱采用搅拌摩擦焊、悬空焊等先进的自动焊接技术，改进焊接工装，焊接质量比初样阶段得到大幅提升。（吴思）

Translation:

Recently with the roll out of the second stage hydrogen tank for the Long March 5 rocket intended for maiden flight, marks the end of the production stage of the five meter diameter tank, and a major step forward.

Since beginning of this year, LM-5 rocket first stage hydrogen and oxygen tank production has been continuously carried out. The roll out of this second stage hydrogen tank is the last of the 5 meter tanks. Production of the tanks utilize friction stir welding, suspended welding and other advanced automatic welding technology, with improved welding tooling, welding quality has improved substantially over the initial prototype stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> The Jilin Fraternity is eventually to be composed of hundreds of satellites。


those are toys. this is more interesting..

ultrahigh resolution imaging system in geosynchronous orbit
20 m diameter thin-film mirror
length of 100 meters










-------------------------------------------------------

*16m optical satellite project started*
2015/11/09

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> those are toys. this is more interesting..
> 
> ultrahigh resolution imaging system in geosynchronous orbit
> 20 m diameter thin-film mirror
> length of 100 meters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *16m optical satellite project started*
> 2015/11/09




What are the specifications of comparable US systems?


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What are the specifications of comparable US systems?





Code:


http://www.ballaerospace.com/page.jsp?page=259

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

A dark matter particle explorer satellite developed by Chinese scientists is to be transported it to the site from which it will be launched in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Beast said:


> A dark matter particle explorer satellite developed by Chinese scientists is to be transported it to the site from which it will be launched in December.





Code:


http://dpnc.unige.ch/dampe/




> *DAMPE* is a powerful space telescope for high energy gamma-ray, electron and cosmic rays detection. It consists of a double layer of plastic scintillator strips detector (PSD) that serves as anti-coincidence detetor, followed by silicon-tungsten tracker-converter (STK), which is made of 6 tracking double layers; each consists of two layers of single-sided silicon strip detectors measuring the two orthogonal views perpendicular to the pointing direction of the apparatus. Three layers of Tungsten plates with thickness of 1mm, 2mm and 2mm are inserted in front of tracking layer 2, 3 and 4 for photon conversion. The STK is followed by an imaging calorimeter of about 31 radiation lengths thickness, made up of 14 layers of BGO bars in a hodoscopic arrangement. A layer of neutron detectors is added to the bottom of the calorimeter. The total thickness of the BGO calorimeter and the STK correspond to about 33 radiation lengths, making it the deepest calorimeter ever used in space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main scientific objective of *DAMPE* is to measure electrons and photons with much higher energy resolution and energy reach than achievable with existing space experiments in order to identify possible Dark Matter signatures. It has also great potential in advancing the understanding of the origin and propagation mechanism of high energy cosmic rays, as well as in new discoveries in high energy gamma astronomy.
> *DAMPE* will have unprecedented sensitivity and energy reach for electrons, photons and cosmic rays (proton and heavy ions). For electrons and photons, the detection range is 5 GeV – 10 TeV, with an energy resolution of about 1% at 800 GeV. For cosmic rays, the detection range is 100 GeV – 100 TeV, with an energy resolution better than 40% at 800 GeV. The geometrical factor is about 0.3 m 2 sr for electrons and photons, and about 0.2 m2 sr for cosmic rays. The angular resolution is 0.1° at 100 GeV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*IAU Named Land on Moon After Chinese Mythology*
By Shen Chen (People's Daily Online) 11:11, November 13, 2015




International Astronomical Union (IAU) named 4000 square meters' land on moon as "Guang Han Gong". The land was circulated by the route China's moon rover "Yutu" had hiked.

In ancient Chinese mythology, "Guang Han Gong" (广寒宫）is the name of the palace on moon, where Chang'e （嫦娥), the Chinese goddess of the Moon, and her pet Jade Rabbit(Yutu, as in “玉兔”） reside.

China's first moon rover Yutu landed on the moon via China's Chang'e-3 lunar probe in 2013. The rover has been operating on the moon for two years, setting the record for the longest stay by a rover on the lunar surface.

Three craters near the "Guang Han Gong" area were also named by IAU as "Zi Wei", "Tai Shi", and "Tai Wei", which are the ancient names of Chinese constellations.

IAU Named Land on Moon After Chinese Mythology - People's Daily Online

Planetary Names: Landing site name: Guang Han Gong on Moon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Guang Han Gong？？

The Expansive Cold Moon Palace


----------



## BoQ77

qwerrty said:


> mars rover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> *asteroid landing mission*
> launch 17 march 2022



China Mars rover adopts US opportunity or Curios rover wheel design?


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou satellite generates US$31.5b for online clients*

​

A driving instructor uses a Beidou satellite-assisted testing system to help a student improve her driving skills. The system can also help instructors plot routes for driving examinations. [Photo provided to China Daily]

China's commercial eye in the sky is ready to produce solid down-to-earth profits for its customers.

*Fifteen years after the Beidou satellite was launched, the GPS-like navigational system is helping to generate $31.5 billion for online clients such as China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, AutoNavi Holdings Ltd, and China North Industries Group Corp.*

Already 70 percent of China's population of nearly 1.4 billion use smartphones to search for popular locations, call taxis, work out travel arrangements and even jogging routes.

*That is all made possible because of Beidou, which literally touches hundreds of millions of lives every day as it hovers more than 20,000 kilometers above the earth.*

"The system will help create 200 billion yuan ($31.5 billion) in turnover for its customers this year," Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China, or GLAC, said.

"It will be a good start for Beidou, which only launched commercial operations two years ago."

Work started on the system in 2000 with initial funding from the Ministry of Science and Technology. During the next decade, a network of satellites was rolled out laying the ground work for China's online expansion and e-commerce growth.

A regional system started to take shape three years ago, with the Beidou grid providing real-time navigational information in China and several other Asian countries, including Vietnam, Thailand the Cambodia.

*By 2020, a constellation of 35 navigational satellites will come on stream.*

"Beidou will be able to provide global coverage with positioning accuracy of less than 10 meters and a timing accuracy of 20 nanoseconds," a government report highlighted.

Annual turnover for China's satellite navigational market will reach 400 billion yuan by 2020, GLAC has estimated.

A key growth area will been navigational systems in commercial vehicles. A report released by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, or MIIT, showed that up to 20 percent of the 1 million commercial vehicles in China already use GPS products that access Beidou's technology.

Major logistics companies also tap into the network's system to track the movements of goods across the country with real-time sensors.

But there are still challenges ahead for China's home-grown commercial satellite chain.

​

A motorcyclist uses a mobile phone navigational system to map out his route. Companies, such as Amap.com and Baidu.com, have developed Beidou-based navigational applications for smartphone users. [Photo provided to China Daily]

In the MIIT report, it was revealed that Beidou still lags behind global positioning networks in the United States when it comes to GPS systems in privately-owned vehicles.

*"Less than half a million, or 5 percent, of private cars had a navigational device instal-led which was compatible with the Chinese satellite system by the end of last year," the report said.

Still, Peng Hongbing, deputy director of the division overseeing China's electronic information development at the MIIT, is confident Beidou's market share in commercial and privately-owned vehicles will continue to grow.*

*The country's leading auto manufactures, including SAIC Motor Co in Shanghai and Dongfeng Motor Corp in northeast China's Jilin province, have started to roll out the network in new vehicle*s.

"The good news is that market is starting to realize Beidou is a great platform because it offers an efficient and stable service," Peng said.

Other business sectors are also taking advantage of the satellite system.

Revenues generated by the geographical information industry, including mapping and hardware equipment, posted a 20 percent annual increase in revenue during the past few years, according to the Ministry of Land and Resources, without disclosing detailed figures.

But probably the biggest growth sector has been "location requests" sent from smartphones.

With the market booming, online giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd set up a 2 billion yuan joint venture with China North Industries Group Corp, which helped develop Beidou, in September.

Along with the State-owned military equipment manufacturer, Alibaba launched QianxunLocation Networks Co Ltd, an Internet company, that will use the satellite system platform for location and data analysis services.

"Beidou plays a fundamental role in a good number of sectors that provide basic services to Chinese people," Miao, secretary-general at GLAC, said.

"More location-based services, including transportation, health care and disaster relief, will be dependent on Beidou in the future."

The vibrant online-to-offline market, or O2O, has been one of the major reasons for Beidou's rapid expansion in the commercial world. This allows shoppers to buy goods online which are then delivered to their homes.

"Smartphones have fueled the demand in growth for location-based services and so boost Beidou," Dong Xu, a researcher at consultancy Analysys International in Beijing, said.





In fact, there is hardly an online sector that has not been affected by the eye in the sky network.

Apart from taxi-hailing mobile apps, an array of booking services have sprouted up on smartphones ranging from restaurant reservations to film tickets.

All need real-time location information, which is supplied by Beidou, or other satellite services.

Even so, the biggest potential customers online could be companies such as Didi Kuaidi, a local car-hailing platform, and rival Uber Technologies Inc in the US.

Didi Kuaidi is linked to the GPS mapping and location services operated by its backer Tencent Holdings Ltd, which is one of the big three online players in China. Uber uses its investor Baidu Inc's technology.

While the government is asking all smartphones manufacturers to install GPS systems that are compatible with Beidou, many still lack that function. But, again, that is changing.

"Our devices are using Beidou because the company embraces good-quality services that can lift customer experience," Lei Jun, CEO at Xiaomi Corp, one of the largest electronics companies in the country, said.

About 10 million Xiaomi smartphones, equipped with Beidou chips, are sold each quarter in China, proving the commercial eye in the sky has excellent vision.

Chip company to cash in on country's GPS-like navigational system

Peter Zhou and his firm Xi'an HuaXun Microelectronics Inc were going through a tough time in the summer of 2009.

The chip company in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, was struggling after he returned from the United States with a doctorate degree.

"We had no idea how we could make a profit competing against overseas companies that dominated the market," Zhou, founder and chairman of the firm, said. "It was the most difficult time in my working life, and I feared the company would not survive the winter."

The problem was HuaXun designed chips used in navigational devices that were only compatible with the US Global Positioning System or GPS.

Since 80 percent of the chips sold in China were made overseas, the company was on the verge of going under in the face of fierce competition.

With a last throw of the dice, Zhou decided to switch the firm's focus into building chips that operated the Beidou GPS system.

"It was the last chance to revive the company and a very risky one," he said.

But his bold move paid off as the Beidou network expanded in the opening eight months of 2010 to include six satellites.

Slowly his business started to take off as there were only a few Chinese chip companies conducting research and development into using the satellite system for commercial use.

Then in 2012, HuaXun rolled out its first integrated chip set to support the Beidou network.

"Orders from across the country started to pile up on my desk," Zhou recalled from his small office in the southern suburbs of Xi'an.

Fast forward three years and business is booming. Customers include logistics firms that need to monitor the locations of their trucks and goods, the police force and research institutes. In the first half of this year, HuaXun sold more than 900,000 chip set units, although the privately owned company has yet to reveal detailed financial figures.

It now employs 100 workers at its factory in Xian after receiving an injection of funding from a subsidiary of State-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp in 2013 without disclosing the details.

As the aerospace and satellite navigation industry continues to expand in China, Zhou is confident demand for the company's chip sets will grow.

"Moving to the Beidou sector changed the destiny of HuaXun," he said. "It turned out to be a very wise decision."

@AndrewJin , @cirr , @Martian2 , @cnleio , @oproh , @Beidou2020 , @Economic superpower , et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Economic superpower

I say ban GPS and allow Beidou to conquer the navigation market.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Economic superpower said:


> I say ban GPS and allow Beidou to conquer the navigation market.


No need... Beidou will strive in China. It is operational in just 2 years. Slowly, more Chinese user like automobile will use beidou. The mobile growth is a big progress for Beidou. Luckily, China already has its own GPS system. If not for the foresee next 10 years, billions of consumer GPS fees will all go US GPS system.

Dont forget for CPC sector, only Beidou GPS will use. This is already a big monopolised of local market.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## oproh

I expect bigger positive growths as Beidou expands its coverage in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*System of Systems: New BeiDou TMBOC Signal Tracked*
November 11, 2015 - 
*New BeiDou TMBOC Signal Tracked

Similar Structure to Future GPS L1C*

China’s new third-generation BeiDou satellites are broadcasting some new signals in space. The newest signal, which just began broadcasting from a satellite launched on Sept. 30, is similar to the future GPS L1C signal with time-division BOC(1,1) and BOC(6,1) signals. Such a type of modulation is called time-multiplexed binary offset carrier (TMBOC).

Researchers at JAVAD GNSS have been tracking the new signals, particularly those from BeiDou-3 I2S, an inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO) spacecraft, NORAD number 40938. I2S is transmitting on three frequency bands.

The JAVAD researchers used the decoding approach described in their February 2013 _GPS World _article, “Signal Decoding with Conventional Receiver and Antenna: A Case History Using the New Galileo E6-B/C Signal” by Sergei Yudanov. As a result, the signal’s structure was decoded and L1C TMBOC tracking has been successfully tested on the JAVAD GNSS TRE-3 receiver.

In addition, new signals on 1575.42+1.023*14 MHz (B1-2), 1176.45 MHz (E5A) and 1207.14 (E5B) frequencies for three satellites (PRN 32, 33, 34) also have been decoded and tested. *Figures 1–4 *illustrate the experiment.




Figure 1: BeiDou TMBOC: correlation intensity (l) of BOC(1,1) (red), BOC(6,1) (green) and their sum (blue) versus code chips.




Figure 2: BeiDou TMBOC: Output of “early-late” correlator (dI or derivative of I) of BOC(1,1) (red), BOC(6,1) (green) and their sum (blue) versus code chips.




Figure 3: BeiDou TMBOC Signal: Horizontal axis: 0 – minus one chip shift; 327 – zero shift;
655 – plus one chip shift. C/NO and iono-free “range minus phase.” Slot – BeiDou signal: C/A – B1; P1 – B1-2; P2 – E5B; L2C – B3; L5 – E5A; L1C – L1C.




Figure 4 (right): BeiDou TMBOC Signal: Horizontal axis: 0 – minus one chip shift; 327 – zero shift;
655 – plus one chip shift. C/NO and iono-free “range minus phase.” Slot – BeiDou signal: C/A – B1; P1 – B1-2; P2 – E5B; L2C – B3; L5 – E5A; L1C – L1C.

Researchers Steffen Thoelert and Michael Meurer from the Deutsches Zentrum für Luf t- und Raumfahrt (DLR, German Aerospace Center) have also been busy tracking the newest BeiDou IGSO satellite. *Figure 5* shows a spectral measurement of the complete GNSS L-band frequency range, which shows the signal transmissions on B1, B2 and B3 band. The signal was captured with DLR’s high-gain antenna in Weilheim, operated by the DLR German Space Operations Center in Oberpfaffenhofen.




Figure 5: BeiDou Signal: Complete GNSS L-band frequency range, which shows the signal transmissions on B1, B2 and B3 band.



In comparison to the two latest BeiDou-3 MEO satellites, launched on July 25, the IGSO has an additional signal on the B3 band. The MEO satellites transmit only the QPSK(10) while the new IGSO also transmits an additional BOC(15,2.5) signal. *Figure 6* shows the B3 frequency band separately including a combined theoretical signal (QPSK(10)+BOC(15,2.5)). 




Figure 6: BeiDou Signal: the B3 frequency band separately include a combined theoretical signal PSK(10)+BOC(15,2.5)).

@Martian2 , @JSCh , @cirr , @AndrewJin , @cnleio , @Beidou2020 , @oproh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

google translate
------
*Changchun Institute of Optics debut 17th the fair: 2 m-diameter SiC mirror*

2015/11/17
Default Category
 CAS Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, assistant director with the Institute of Physics Shou Hung on display many of the fine, such as silicon carbide 2 m diameter mirror, which can solve the bottleneck problem of high resolution optical remote sensing space systems, European and American countries to break the long-term monopoly in this field. In addition, there are "fast boat One" load, "One day painting" load, "Chang-e III extreme ultraviolet camera" and so kind.

Large diameter mirror is a high resolution optical remote sensing space system bottlenecks components, and large-diameter high-precision aspheric optics manufacturing technology is the high-resolution remote sensing space, a large-diameter telescopes and other representatives of the country's overall technological level of the large modern optoelectronic devices core and key technologies.

Changchun Institute of Optics based on independent research and development, to complete the preparation of lightweight silicon carbide mirror reflection blank mirror large diameter, large diameter high-efficiency silicon carbide mirror precision machining and inspection technology, large diameter silicon carbide mirror modification and coating technology a series of key technologies, breaking the order of 2m SiC mirror manufacturing technology.

The technology appears to break the monopoly of American and European countries in the field of large-scale telescope technology to meet the needs of major national strategy for the development of large-scale modernization of optoelectronic devices technology provides important support.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Changchun Institute of Optics wonderful debut 17th the fair*

　　November 16, 2015, the 17th China International Hi-Tech Fair, the "Shenzhen Hi-Tech Fair" 10:00 opening. Changchun Institute of Optics in groups in the form of first-time exhibitors.

　 　Changchun Institute of Optics exhibition area of 300 square meters, set up a "space optical remote sensing", "aviation platforms and equipment", "materials and advanced manufacturing," "precision optical instruments and equipment", "high-power semiconductor lasers," "innovation industry "," journals, international cooperation and exchange, talent introduction "seven theme zones, showing the high performance CMOS image sensor, 2 m-diameter SiC mirror, pointing platform with smart optics, semiconductor lasers, three-dimensional scanning imager, big zoom HD electric telephoto lens total of more than 60 products. Exhibits fully displayed on the Changchun Institute of Optics, "industry-university research simultaneously" road of development with science and technology innovation as the core of acquired research and brand strength.















　 　The same day, led the Chinese Academy of Engineering Zhou Ji, Governor of Guangdong Province, Zhu Xiaodan, CAS Secretary-General Deng came to Changchun Institute of Optics exhibition Mai village, listened to the Changchun Institute of Optics, director Jia Ping made presentations and field watched Achievements demonstration.

　 　Among them, the space remote sensing camera, large diameter optical materials, the world's highest-resolution CMOS image sensor has attracted a number of achievements in scientific research and product from CCTV, Central People's Broadcasting Station, Xinhua News Agency, China News Agency, Economic Daily, Science and Technology Daily, etc. domestic media interest. Special Assistant to the Changchun Institute of Optics, director of Shou-red to the media reporters about the relevant circumstances, and said that the exhibition Changchun Institute of Optics, is hoping this platform, showcasing the long light of recent research results, but also want to research with the other company's products cross-border integration.

　 　On the opening day, many exhibitors came to light long exhibition pavilion to watch the results show, to carry out negotiations.

　 　Shenzhen High-Tech Fair is China's largest and most influential tech exhibition, the exhibition show the full range of the latest achievements of Chinese innovation and development, is an important platform and an important window for China's opening up the field of high-tech high-tech achievements of the transaction, the The exhibition will continue until November 21.

长春光机所亮相第17届高交会：2米口径碳化硅反射镜 - China Spaceflight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Beidou rules。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

lol european galileo. those guys must be slapping themselves right now

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

qwerrty said:


> lol european galileo. those guys must be slapping themselves right now



That's the cost of underestimating China.

BTW, we should still thank for teaching us a valuable lesson for becoming more self-reliant.

When they don't reject you and want to sell you anything might not be a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

BeiDou GPS model, already designed in 'Made in China' goods. 

Such GPS model, a piece of cake for Chinese engineers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> No need... Beidou will strive in China. It is operational in just 2 years. Slowly, more Chinese user like automobile will use beidou. The mobile growth is a big progress for Beidou. Luckily, China already has its own GPS system. If not for the foresee next 10 years, billions of consumer GPS fees will all go US GPS system.
> 
> Dont forget for CPC sector, only Beidou GPS will use. This is already a big monopolised of local market.




Incorrect. 

What companies are really doing is to couple all of these to increase efficiency. 

That is, it is a fundamental rule that the more the number of satellites to triangulate from, the more accurate the position. 

Hence, no one will stop giving GPS. People will start developing coupled Navigation systems, where they will use GPS, Beidou, and GLONASS together in concert for a variety of reasons: 


Consumer flexibility: Consumer can decide which to use. 
Greater Accuracy and reliability
To prevent the costs of developing different chips to use GPS and Beidou. One chip can integrate all, and be shipped across world.


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> BeiDou GPS model, already designed in 'Made in China' goods.
> 
> Such GPS model, a piece of cake for Chinese engineers
> View attachment 272760
> View attachment 272761
> View attachment 272762
> View attachment 272763


lol, Taobao also sells it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> lol, Taobao also sells it?


U don't know ? Taobao selling Chips, PCB board, electronic parts and components, microprocessor, circuit modules, Demo board etc ... i also bought some electronic parts and MCUs from Taobao online-shop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Model of next generation Beidou satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China Second only to the U.S. in Terms of Number of Satellites: Chief Engineer*
2015-11-17






China sent a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 7:13 a.m. Beijing Time on Sept.30 (2313 GMT Sept.29). It was the 20th satellite for the Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and put China one step closer to providing an alternative to the U.S.-operated GPS. [Photo: Xinhua/Li Xiang]
China currently has over 140 satellites in orbit with stable operation, second only to the U.S. in terms of satellite ownership, said a Chinese engineer from the national defense field at a satellite exhibition.

Satellites have been used in socioeconomic development, resource protection, disaster prevention and relief and for the nurturing of emerging industries, according to Tian Yulong, chief engineer of the China National Space Administration.

Tian mentioned that civilian remote sensing satellites have distributed more than 10 million views of remote sensing data and that the number of users of live satellite TV has exceeded 30 million. Furthermore, the Beidou regional navigation system has covered many industries and over 10 provinces and cities in China.

Currently, the Beidou navigation system has not only been applied to the regional network but also within the global configuration process, said Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office. Ran said that Beidou navigation has been regarded as the third global satellite navigation system by international organizations, following GPS in the U.S. and Russia's GLONASS.

Beidou services are expected to cover most countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020, Ran added.

Although China has many satellites in orbit, the satellites’ on-the-ground application system is in urgent need of development, said Hou Qingguo, Vice President and Secretary General of China Users Association for Satellite Communications, Broadcasting and Television and the Electronics and Information Industry.

Hou also mentioned that satellites will be integrated with the Internet of Things, big data and cloud calculation to widen its market space. Innovative satellite products will become synonymous with China within the industry as they are promoted around the world, as has happened with high-speed rail and nuclear power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> google translate
> ------
> *Changchun Institute of Optics debut 17th the fair: 2 m-diameter SiC mirror*
> 
> 2015/11/17
> Default Category
> CAS Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, assistant director with the Institute of Physics Shou Hung on display many of the fine, such as silicon carbide 2 m diameter mirror, which can solve the bottleneck problem of high resolution optical remote sensing space systems, European and American countries to break the long-term monopoly in this field. In addition, there are "fast boat One" load, "One day painting" load, "Chang-e III extreme ultraviolet camera" and so kind.
> 
> Large diameter mirror is a high resolution optical remote sensing space system bottlenecks components, and large-diameter high-precision aspheric optics manufacturing technology is the high-resolution remote sensing space, a large-diameter telescopes and other representatives of the country's overall technological level of the large modern optoelectronic devices core and key technologies.
> 
> Changchun Institute of Optics based on independent research and development, to complete the preparation of lightweight silicon carbide mirror reflection blank mirror large diameter, large diameter high-efficiency silicon carbide mirror precision machining and inspection technology, large diameter silicon carbide mirror modification and coating technology a series of key technologies, breaking the order of 2m SiC mirror manufacturing technology.
> 
> The technology appears to break the monopoly of American and European countries in the field of large-scale telescope technology to meet the needs of major national strategy for the development of large-scale modernization of optoelectronic devices technology provides important support.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Changchun Institute of Optics wonderful debut 17th the fair*
> 
> November 16, 2015, the 17th China International Hi-Tech Fair, the "Shenzhen Hi-Tech Fair" 10:00 opening. Changchun Institute of Optics in groups in the form of first-time exhibitors.
> 
> Changchun Institute of Optics exhibition area of 300 square meters, set up a "space optical remote sensing", "aviation platforms and equipment", "materials and advanced manufacturing," "precision optical instruments and equipment", "high-power semiconductor lasers," "innovation industry "," journals, international cooperation and exchange, talent introduction "seven theme zones, showing the high performance CMOS image sensor, 2 m-diameter SiC mirror, pointing platform with smart optics, semiconductor lasers, three-dimensional scanning imager, big zoom HD electric telephoto lens total of more than 60 products. Exhibits fully displayed on the Changchun Institute of Optics, "industry-university research simultaneously" road of development with science and technology innovation as the core of acquired research and brand strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same day, led the Chinese Academy of Engineering Zhou Ji, Governor of Guangdong Province, Zhu Xiaodan, CAS Secretary-General Deng came to Changchun Institute of Optics exhibition Mai village, listened to the Changchun Institute of Optics, director Jia Ping made presentations and field watched Achievements demonstration.
> 
> Among them, the space remote sensing camera, large diameter optical materials, the world's highest-resolution CMOS image sensor has attracted a number of achievements in scientific research and product from CCTV, Central People's Broadcasting Station, Xinhua News Agency, China News Agency, Economic Daily, Science and Technology Daily, etc. domestic media interest. Special Assistant to the Changchun Institute of Optics, director of Shou-red to the media reporters about the relevant circumstances, and said that the exhibition Changchun Institute of Optics, is hoping this platform, showcasing the long light of recent research results, but also want to research with the other company's products cross-border integration.
> 
> On the opening day, many exhibitors came to light long exhibition pavilion to watch the results show, to carry out negotiations.
> 
> Shenzhen High-Tech Fair is China's largest and most influential tech exhibition, the exhibition show the full range of the latest achievements of Chinese innovation and development, is an important platform and an important window for China's opening up the field of high-tech high-tech achievements of the transaction, the The exhibition will continue until November 21.
> 
> 长春光机所亮相第17届高交会：2米口径碳化硅反射镜 - China Spaceflight



The world's largest 2-metre diameter silicon carbide（SiC）mirror

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Testing of new rocket underway*
China Daily, November 19, 2015

China is conducting tests on its largest and most powerful rocket, the Long March 5, at the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan province, with plans to make the first launch before the end of next year, a senior space official said.

"Engineers are testing whether the rocket's various systems can work well with the Wenchang center, and after the tests are done successfully, the Long March 5 will perform its first flight by the end of next year," said Liu Tongjie, deputy head of lunar exploration and space programs at the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense, which oversees China's space activities.

The Long March 5 is the most sophisticated rocket that Chinese designers have developed, Liu told a news conference on Tuesday in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, where the administration opened a weeklong space exhibition on Wednesday. He added that the rocket is designed to conduct various missions.

Long March 5, the nation's next-generation heavy lift launch system, is nearly 57 meters high, with a diameter of 5 meters. With a liftoff weight of around 800 metric tons, it will have a maximum payload capacity of 25 metric tons in low Earth orbit and 14 tons in geosynchronous transfer orbit, roughly comparable to the capacity of the United States' Evolved Expendable Launch Vehicles, such as the Delta IV and Atlas V.

The rocket will use liquid oxygen/kerosene and liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen as propellants for its engines, which means the gigantic craft will be more environmentally friendly than previous designs, its developers said.

The Long March 5 will be used to launch large lunar probes and the manned space station that China plans to send into orbit around 2020.

In addition to the Long March 5, China is developing the smaller Long March 7, whose maiden launch is also set for next year at Wenchang. It will replace the Long March 2 and Long March 3 in commercial launch service, and will be tasked with sending China's cargo spacecraft to the space station, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> * Testing of new rocket underway*
> China Daily, November 19, 2015
> 
> China is conducting tests on its largest and most powerful rocket, the Long March 5, at the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan province, with plans to make the first launch before the end of next year, a senior space official said.
> 
> "Engineers are testing whether the rocket's various systems can work well with the Wenchang center, and after the tests are done successfully, the Long March 5 will perform its first flight by the end of next year," said Liu Tongjie, deputy head of lunar exploration and space programs at the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense, which oversees China's space activities.
> 
> The Long March 5 is the most sophisticated rocket that Chinese designers have developed, Liu told a news conference on Tuesday in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, where the administration opened a weeklong space exhibition on Wednesday. He added that the rocket is designed to conduct various missions.
> 
> Long March 5, the nation's next-generation heavy lift launch system, is nearly 57 meters high, with a diameter of 5 meters. With a liftoff weight of around 800 metric tons, it will have a maximum payload capacity of 25 metric tons in low Earth orbit and 14 tons in geosynchronous transfer orbit, roughly comparable to the capacity of the United States' Evolved Expendable Launch Vehicles, such as the Delta IV and Atlas V.
> 
> The rocket will use liquid oxygen/kerosene and liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen as propellants for its engines, which means the gigantic craft will be more environmentally friendly than previous designs, its developers said.
> 
> The Long March 5 will be used to launch large lunar probes and the manned space station that China plans to send into orbit around 2020.
> 
> In addition to the Long March 5, China is developing the smaller Long March 7, whose maiden launch is also set for next year at Wenchang. It will replace the Long March 2 and Long March 3 in commercial launch service, and will be tasked with sending China's cargo spacecraft to the space station, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.



Did they get their date wrong. End of next year? Shall be end of this year ,right? Tiangong - 2 are waiting for this rocket in 2016 and if end of next year is true. That means Tiangong 2 will delay to 2017. And so as Lunar moon mission 2. What is wrong with CNSA? President Xi shall give these conservatives a earful. Any delaying of this rocket will delay all other Chinese space project. It cannot be delay anymore. The head shall roll if end of next year launch date is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Did they get their date wrong. End of next year? Shall be end of this year ,right? Tiangong - 2 are waiting for this rocket in 2016 and if end of next year is true. That means Tiangong 2 will delay to 2017. And so as Lunar moon mission 2. What is wrong with CNSA? President Xi shall give these conservatives a earful. Any delaying of this rocket will delay all other Chinese space project. It cannot be delay anymore. The head shall roll if end of next year launch date is true.


End of next year is correct.
Tiangong-2 is the back up copy of Tiangong-1. It will also be launched next year.

*“长二F”完成首轮测试 明年将发射“天宫二号” *
来源： 中国航天报 日期：2015/10/14




日前，由中国航天科技集团公司一院研制的用于发射天宫二号目标飞行器的长二F火箭顺利完成首轮测试。

这枚长二F火箭于今年7月份开始总装，8月20日完成所有总装工作转入测试，预计将在明年择机发射“天宫二号”。（张昊）

Translate:

*"LM-2F" completed first round of tests, will be used to launch Tiangong II next year*
Source: China Space News Date: 2015/10/14​
Recently, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation developed LM-2F rocket meant for launching Tiangong-2 successfully completed the first round of testing.

While LM-2F rocket assembly began in July this year, August 20 to complete all the assembly work and proceed into test phase. It is expected to launch Tiangong-2 next year. (Zhang Hao)
​


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> End of next year is correct.
> Tiangong-2 is the back up copy of Tiangong-1. It will also be launched next year.
> 
> *“长二F”完成首轮测试 明年将发射“天宫二号” *
> 来源： 中国航天报 日期：2015/10/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 日前，由中国航天科技集团公司一院研制的用于发射天宫二号目标飞行器的长二F火箭顺利完成首轮测试。
> 
> 这枚长二F火箭于今年7月份开始总装，8月20日完成所有总装工作转入测试，预计将在明年择机发射“天宫二号”。（张昊）
> 
> Translate:
> 
> *"LM-2F" completed first round of tests, will be used to launch Tiangong II next year*
> Source: China Space News Date: 2015/10/14​
> Recently, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation developed LM-2F rocket meant for launching Tiangong-2 successfully completed the first round of testing.
> 
> While LM-2F rocket assembly began in July this year, August 20 to complete all the assembly work and proceed into test phase. It is expected to launch Tiangong-2 next year. (Zhang Hao)
> ​


Tiangong 2 weight at least 18tons. Without CZ-5, how is it going to be launched by next year?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Tiangong 2 weight at least 18tons. Without CZ-5, how is it going to be launched by next year?


I think there is some changes that caused some confusion. I believed Tiangong-2 is the same as Tiangong-1 with some modifications.


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> I think there is some changes that caused some confusion. I believed Tiangong-2 is the same as Tiangong-1 with some modifications.


I think its due to desperation, Tiangong 2 suppose to be a bigger space capsule mostly similar to the main core of future space station. By making it as small as Tiangong-1. It will delay China future space station further. It may test out some future system but not able to do close simulation of future space station. China shall pour billion at all cost to hasten this CZ-5. I dont know what's wrong with the leadership thinking. They seems do not know what is important or not. CZ-5 already has many delay. The leadership for this project shall be shot.


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> I think its due to desperation, Tiangong 2 suppose to be a bigger space capsule mostly similar to the main core of future space station. By making it as small as Tiangong-1. It will delay China future space station further. It may test out some future system but not able to do close simulation of future space station. China shall pour billion at all cost to hasten this CZ-5. I dont know what's wrong with the leadership thinking. They seems do not know what is important or not. CZ-5 already has many delay. The leadership for this project shall be shot.


Well, Tiangong-2 has always exists. It is common practice in China that they built two identical system, one is the backup. Like Chang'e 2 is back up of Chang'e 1, Chang'e 4 is backup of Chang'e 3, and Chang'e 6 is Chang'e 5 backup.
I think what happen is this, originally(1st plan) you have Tiangong-1, 2, 3 and then the main module for the space station.
When Tiangong-1 is successful, there is talk of not going for Tiangong-2(backup of Tiangong-1) and convert it into space station cargo craft. And rename Tiangong-3 which is bigger into Tiangong-2. This is 2nd plan.
But the delay of LM-5 cause a problem to 2nd plan.
Therefore, Tiangong-2(backup) is revert back as Tiangong-2 again(1st plan). And the Tiangong-(3 or 2) of 1st and 2nd plan respectively is cancelled.
In other word, the original plan is to have more intermediary stages of increasingly bigger space station, but the delay of the LM-5 cause one of the intermediary stage to be cancelled. The schedule of the space station remain the same.
I am not sure if I am making any sense, but that is the best I can explain it.


----------



## cirr

*LaoSat-1: China launches first satellite for Laos on Long March 3B*

ANDREW JONES

2015/11/20



A nighttime launch from Xichang launch centre earlier in 2015, putting the first of a new generation of Beidou global navigation satellites into orbit (March 30, 2015). (Photo: CNS)

China has launched the first satellite for the Southeast Asian country of Laos on a Long March 3B rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre.

Laosat-1, which was designed, developed and delivered on-orbit by China, blasted off from Xichang in Sichuan Province at 16:07 UTC Friday (00:07 Beijing time on Saturday, November 21).

29 minutes after lifttoff the satellite had separated from the rocket upper stage and deployed its solar panels. The launch was declared successful at 16:44. 

*LaoSat-1*

The satellite is designed to provide communication links for government work, television transmission and a range of telecommunication applications in the mountainous, heavily forested country.

“The launch of the satellite by China is a special gift to Laos to mark the 40th anniversary of the Lao People's Democratic Republic on December 2,” the Laotian Minister of Posts and Telecommunications Hiem Phommachanh told national media ahead of launch.

Laosat-1 will operate in a geostationary orbit at 128.5° East, a slot reserved for Laos. The expected lifetime is 15 years, with 14 C band and 8 Ku band transponders for various communication services.

Mr Heim added that Laos is very proud to have its own satellite for the purposes of socio-economic advancement, which will be an important source of income for the country.

A number of representatives from Laos travelled to the launch site in Sichuan to witness thelaunch and preparations.

Laos signed a contract for Laosat-1 with the China Great Wall Industry Corporation, which deals with China's international space industry customers. 

The Laos National Authority for Science and Technology will operate the satellite once operational in its designated orbit.

LaoSat-1 is based on the Dongfanghong series of satellite platforms, designed and developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST). Sources state either a debut DFH-3B or a DFH-4S was used.

The Long March-3B rocket, currently China's most powerful active rocket, was developed by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT). 

*China's heavy launch schedule*

Friday's LaoSat-1 launch was China’s 15th in 2015, following missions involving four Beidou global positioning satellites, the Gaofen-8, Gaofen-9 and Yaogan Weixing-27 earth observation satellites, a classified ka-band communication test satellite, the next-gen Long March 6 debut which lofted 20 small satellites, and the maiden flight of the solid-fuelled Long March 11. 

In October Jilin-1, China's first self-developed commercial remote sensing satellite, APSTAR-9, developed and launched on behalf of a major regional satellite fleet operator, and the Tianhui-1C Earth observation satellite were put into orbit.

Early November saw the launch of the Zhongxing-2C military communications satellite from the Xichang satellite launch centre, followed by the lofting of Yaogan-28 from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre in Shanxi Province, North China.

In December China will launch its DAMPE probe to hunt for dark matter.

The launch was the 217th of China’s Long March rocket families. The first took place in April 1970, when a Long March 1 rocket put China’s first satellite, Dong Fang Hong-1, into orbit.

*Return to human spaceflight, rocket debuts in 2016*

After a busy 2015, China's space program will attempt to make giant strides in its rocketry capabilities and space station plans next year.

China will make a return to human spaceflight with its first crewed space mission since 2013. Shenzhou-11 will liftoff from Jiuquan and will dock with China’s upcoming second space lab, Tiangong-2, which will be launched in advance of the taikonaut mission.

2016 will also see the new heavy-lift Long March 5 and medium-lift Long March 7 rockets make their debut launches. The two are designed to launch and service China’s future space station, as well as perform a lunar sample return mission in 2017.

Along with the dark matter-seeking DAMPE probe, China will launch three further scientific satellites within the next year to perform quantum science experiments, research space life science, and observe black holes, neutron stars and other phenomena.

In October Chinese state media revealed discussions on potential deep space exploration, including missions to Mars, Jupiter, asteroids, and, in the longer term, a crewed deep space mission.

LaoSat-1: China launches first satellite for Laos on Long March 3B | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China's aperture spherical telescope "FAST" under test *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-11-22 11:28:34





The feed cabin supporting system of China's single-aperture spherical telescope "FAST" is under test in Qiannan of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 21, 2015. When it is completed in 2016, the five hundred meter aperture spherical telescope (FAST) will be the world's largest, overtaking Puerto Rico's Arecibo Observatory, which is 300 meters in diameter. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)





















China's single-aperture spherical telescope "FAST" is seen under construction in Qiannan of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 21, 2015. When it is completed in 2016, the five hundred meter aperture spherical telescope (FAST) will be the world's largest, overtaking Puerto Rico's Arecibo Observatory, which is 300 meters in diameter. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)​* Construction of China's mega radio telescope enters final stage *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-11-22 10:06:47

Chinese scientists on Saturday tested the installation of the "retina" of the world's largest ever radio telescope to be completed in September next year.

Technicians lifted a 30-tonne source cabin of the Five hundred meter Aperture Spherical Telescope - or FAST - above a half-finished dish-like reflector measuring 500 meters in diameter and 1.6 kilometers in perimeter.

Once completed, the cabin, home to a feed source which collects signals from the universe, will be suspended 140 to 160 meters above the reflector made up of 4,450 panels.

Each panel is an equilateral triangle with a side length of 11 meters, and has cables fixed to the back of it so that it could adjust angles and positions in synchronization with the source cabin, which is driven by cables, servomechanisms in additional to a parallel robot as a secondary adjustable system.

"If you compare the FAST to an eye, then the feed source is its retina," said Sun Caihong, a chief engineer with the FAST program, "All signals we collect eventually comes here."

Sun said control of high-precision and long-distance movements of the source cabin using steel cables had been a serious challenge for experts, but they managed to narrow down maximum error to less then 10 millimeters.

"This is one of our greatest innovations," he said.

Construction of the FAST began in March 2011 with an investment of 1.2 billion yuan. Upon completion, the telescope will be the world's largest of its kind, overtaking Puerto Rico's Arecibo Observatory, which is 300 meters in diameter.

It will also be 10 times more sensitive than the steerable 100-meter telescope near Bonn, Germany.

Unlike optical telescopes used to observe the universe by visible light, a type of electromagnetic radiation, radio telescope operate in the radio frequency portion of the electromagnetic spectrum where they can detect and collect data on radio sources. 

The key science goals of FAST are based on observables between 70MHz and 3 GHz, including the 21 cm HI hyperfine structure line, pulsar emissions and radio continuum. 

Earlier reports said it will enable astronomers to jumpstart many science goals. For example, they could survey natural hydrogen in distant galaxies, detect faint pulsars, look for the first star shining, or even hear possible signals from other civilizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

cz5 coming





http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/default/HGV.html

A3463/15 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: 

N403148E1042317-N402324E1051854-N394106E1050741-N394926E1041236 

BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 

*23 NOV 00:53 2015 UNTIL 23 NOV 01:40 2015.CREATED: 22 NOV 05:16 2015

中国高调公开11月23日下午试验“高超音飞行器”实现全球1小时打击空天计划！

近期再次试验高超音速飞行器。通告称，中国将于2015年11月23日12时53分至13时40分在太原航天发射中心进行高超音速飞行器试验。而通告划定的区域则与2015年8月20日试验的区域一致。而试验的主角代号为DF-ZF，此前遭美军情报部门披露，此前这种飞行器被五角大楼命名为WU-14。*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

CZ-5 assemble

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## amardeep mishra

hi my chinese friends!
can anyone of you provide the official specs of CZ5 rocket?this design seems vastly different from any of their previous rockets! does it use ordinary liquid engines or semi-cryogenic/cryogenic engines in main core stage?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

amardeep mishra said:


> hi my chinese friends!
> can anyone of you provide the official specs of CZ5 rocket?this design seems vastly different from any of their previous rockets! does it use ordinary liquid engines or semi-cryogenic/cryogenic engines in main core stage?
> thanks in advance!



Semi-Cryogenic in all stages.



yusheng said:


> cz5 coming
> View attachment 274056
> 
> 
> http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/default/HGV.html
> 
> A3463/15 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
> 
> N403148E1042317-N402324E1051854-N394106E1050741-N394926E1041236
> 
> BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL,
> 
> *23 NOV 00:53 2015 UNTIL 23 NOV 01:40 2015.CREATED: 22 NOV 05:16 2015
> 
> 中国高调公开11月23日下午试验“高超音飞行器”实现全球1小时打击空天计划！
> 
> 近期再次试验高超音速飞行器。通告称，中国将于2015年11月23日12时53分至13时40分在太原航天发射中心进行高超音速飞行器试验。而通告划定的区域则与2015年8月20日试验的区域一致。而试验的主角代号为DF-ZF，此前遭美军情报部门披露，此前这种飞行器被五角大楼命名为WU-14。*




Is this separate from the one that was recently announced in Central China, possibly for a HGV test?


----------



## Akasa

amardeep mishra said:


> hi my chinese friends!
> can anyone of you provide the official specs of CZ5 rocket?this design seems vastly different from any of their previous rockets! does it use ordinary liquid engines or semi-cryogenic/cryogenic engines in main core stage?
> thanks in advance!



Max LEO payload: 25 tons
Max GTO payload: 14 tons with 2nd stage

Boosters: 4 X CZ-5-300 boosters
1st stage: 2 X YF-77 cryogenic engines (700 kN)
2nd stage: 2 X YF-50t cryogenic engine (500 kN)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

*YF-77 Liquid oxygen / Liquid hydrogen*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Semi-Cryogenic in all stages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this separate from the one that was recently announced in Central China, possibly for a HGV test?



i think so， this one happen today, and maybe the sixth test of such kind of ...the third of this year. last time august.








amardeep mishra said:


> hi my chinese friends!
> can anyone of you provide the official specs of CZ5 rocket?this design seems vastly different from any of their previous rockets! does it use ordinary liquid engines or semi-cryogenic/cryogenic engines in main core stage?
> thanks in advance!




CZ-5 Data Sheet

长征五号系列运载火箭_百度百科

Long March 5 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The “Beacon of the ”Free World“ missed this one？

A3380/15 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N410757E0961423-N410211E0973233-N402956E0972807-N403540E0961034 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 16 NOV 02:06 2015 UNTIL 16 NOV 02:45 2015. CREATED: 15 NOV 12:56 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

space manipulator

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> space manipulator



Is that Vice President Li Yuanchao looking on the manipulator?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China Exclusive: China plans to launch dark matter probe*
English.news.cn 2015-05-30 14:55:21 






SHANGHAI, May 30 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are planning to launch a dark matter probe satellite by the end of this year, researchers with the project announced on Friday.

The dark matter particle explorer (DAMPE) satellite will observe the direction, energy and electric charge of high-energy particles in space in search of dark matter, said Chang Jin, chief scientist of the project, at a press briefing held by the Shanghai Engineering Center for Microsatellites (SECM).

All key components of the satellite have been tested and are functioning well, and it is expected to launch from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center by the end of this year, the SECM said.

The satellite is designed to function for three years.

The probe, the first satellite in a program consisting of five research satellites, will also be used to study the origin of cosmic rays and observe high-energy gamma rays.

At the press briefing, Chang said DAMPE will have the widest observation spectrum and highest energy resolution of any dark matter probe in the world.

Dark matter is one of the most important mysteries of physics. Scientists believe in its existence based on the law of universal gravitation, but have never directly detected it.

Accounting for over a quarter of the universe's mass-energy balance, it can only be observed indirectly through its interaction with visible matter.

Many scientists, such as Nobel prize winner in physics Yang Zhenning, believe that development of dark matter theory may help people understand phenomena that can't be explained with current knowledge, triggering "revolutionary progress" in physics.

The space study program also plans to launch three more satellites within the next two years, including one retrievable scientific research satellite, one for quantum science experiments, as well as a hard X-ray telescope for black hole and neutron star studies.

SECM is a non-profit organization established by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Shanghai Municipal Government.
China Exclusive: China plans to launch dark matter probe - Xinhua | English.news.cn

China Exclusive: China plans to launch dark matter probe - Xinhua | English.news.cn

*China Exclusive: China plans to launch dark matter probe*
English.news.cn 2015-05-30 14:55:21 






SHANGHAI, May 30 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are planning to launch a dark matter probe satellite by the end of this year, researchers with the project announced on Friday.

The dark matter particle explorer (DAMPE) satellite will observe the direction, energy and electric charge of high-energy particles in space in search of dark matter, said Chang Jin, chief scientist of the project, at a press briefing held by the Shanghai Engineering Center for Microsatellites (SECM).

All key components of the satellite have been tested and are functioning well, and it is expected to launch from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center by the end of this year, the SECM said.

The satellite is designed to function for three years.

The probe, the first satellite in a program consisting of five research satellites, will also be used to study the origin of cosmic rays and observe high-energy gamma rays.

At the press briefing, Chang said DAMPE will have the widest observation spectrum and highest energy resolution of any dark matter probe in the world.

Dark matter is one of the most important mysteries of physics. Scientists believe in its existence based on the law of universal gravitation, but have never directly detected it.

Accounting for over a quarter of the universe's mass-energy balance, it can only be observed indirectly through its interaction with visible matter.

Many scientists, such as Nobel prize winner in physics Yang Zhenning, believe that development of dark matter theory may help people understand phenomena that can't be explained with current knowledge, triggering "revolutionary progress" in physics.

The space study program also plans to launch three more satellites within the next two years, including one retrievable scientific research satellite, one for quantum science experiments, as well as a hard X-ray telescope for black hole and neutron star studies.

SECM is a non-profit organization established by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Shanghai Municipal Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou Navigation Satellite completes in-orbit test*
November 26, 2015

A new round of testing has been conducted on the Beidou Satellite Navigational system toward allowing the Chinese system to begin offering real-time navigation and positioning services.



A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying a new-generation Beidou satellite lifts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province. [Photo: Xinhua]

*The tests have involved the high-tech atomic clocks on the satellites.*

Beidou Chief Engineer Xie Jun says their testing will eventually give the Beidou system the ability to transmit real-time navigational information to its users.

*"As we've seen from the testing results, the high-speed transmissions are working well. The advantage of high-speed transmission lies in the timely transmission of data from the satellite. The original low-speed transmissions delay the flow of data."*

The latest edition to the Beidou Satellite Navigation System went into orbit at the end of September, giving the system 20 active satellites.

This now allows Beidou to cover most of the Asia-Pacific region.

When the system is fully-operational, it will cover the entire globe, and will be an alterative to the United States' GPS system, which is controlled by the US military.

@Martian2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

amardeep mishra said:


> hi my chinese friends!
> can anyone of you provide the official specs of CZ5 rocket?this design seems vastly different from any of their previous rockets! does it use ordinary liquid engines or semi-cryogenic/cryogenic engines in main core stage?
> thanks in advance!


Long March 5 

25-ton LEG, it's new designed *YF-100 LOX/ Kerosene rocket engine and YF-77 LH_2/LOX rocket engine for CZ-5*, not ordinary liquid engines or semi-cryogenic/cryogenic engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Long March 5
> 
> 25-ton LEG, it's new designed *YF-100 LOX/ Kerosene rocket engine and YF-77 LH_2/LOX rocket engine for CZ-5*, not ordinary liquid engines or semi-cryogenic/cryogenic engine.
> View attachment 275145



I hear there has been a launch of Yaogan 29 recently. 

Any details?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I hear there has been a launch of Yaogan 29 recently.
> 
> Any details?


2015-11-27 07:41:26 YaoGan-29 satellite successfully launched by CZ-4C rocket
中国成功发射遥感29号卫星(组图)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> 2015-11-27 07:41:26 YaoGan-29 satellite successfully launched by CZ-4C rocket
> 中国成功发射遥感29号卫星(组图)



Details man! 

What is the satellite for?


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Details man!
> 
> What is the satellite for?


Coordinating and spy satelite for DF-21D

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Details man!
> 
> What is the satellite for?


There isn't details in news. YaoGan-29, in Chinese it means Remote Sensing ... a optical spy satellite !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> There isn't details in news. YaoGan-29, in Chinese it means Remote Sensing ... a optical spy satellite !



Ok so what is your estimate?

How high resolution would it have?

What is the highest resolution of any Chinese satellite?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Ok so what is your estimate?
> 
> How high resolution would it have?
> 
> What is the highest resolution of any Chinese satellite?


I don't know the military-level highest resolution of China satellite photo coz never mention it in Chinese news ... but the highest resolution of China commercial satellite photo <= 0.72m ... PLA using China spy satellite photo maybe better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Beidou Navigation Satellite completes in-orbit test*
CRI, November 26, 2015

A new round of testing has been conducted on the Beidou Satellite Navigational system toward allowing the Chinese system to begin offering real-time navigation and positioning services.

The tests have involved the high-tech atomic clocks on the satellites.

Beidou Chief Engineer Xie Jun says their testing will eventually give the Beidou system the ability to transmit real-time navigational information to its users.

"As we've seen from the testing results, the high-speed transmissions are working well. The advantage of high-speed transmission lies in the timely transmission of data from the satellite. The original low-speed transmissions delay the flow of data."

The latest edition to the Beidou Satellite Navigation System went into orbit at the end of September, giving the system 20 active satellites.

This now allows Beidou to cover most of the Asia-Pacific region.

When the system is fully-operational, it will cover the entire globe, and will be an alternative to the United States' GPS system, which is controlled by the US military.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> I don't know the military-level highest resolution of China satellite photo coz never mention it in Chinese news ... but the highest resolution of China commercial satellite photo <= 0.72m ... PLA using China spy satellite photo maybe better.
> View attachment 275146
> 
> 
> View attachment 275147



China Space Flight on Twitter claims that the Satellite is a radar Satellite, with a ground resolution of 0.5m


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raphael

China's GPS performing well after tests | Business Standard News

Three satellites launched this year for China's indigenous satellite navigation system are sending twice as many signals as their predecessors, said the system's designer after completing tests on the new units. 

The 18th and 19th satellites for the Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), which is being developed as an alternative to US-operated GPS, were sent into space on July 26, and the 20th satellite on September 30. 

While they are less than half the weight of earlier generations, the new satellites' output is greater, matching the best around the world, said the China Academy of Space Technology in its latest newsletter. 

After tests of their orbits and key technology, they are working as intended and in all weather, according to the academy, state-run Xinhua news agency reported today. 

The 18th and 19th BDS satellites are the first that can communicate with each other, helping with distance measurements, said Wang Ping, chief engineer on the project. 

China began to build the BDS in 1994, two decades after the United States developed GPS. China plans to complete a constellation of 35 satellites, achieving global coverage, by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Silent enter into GPS market – tests of Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) completed*
29 NOVEMBER 2015

Silent enter into GPS market – Tests of Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) completed
*After sending in this year three satellites under BDS navigation system China just has announced about positive results of operational tests.*

China space industry is well known of its dynamic and pace of development. Impressive achievements made in a very short period of time and wide range of activities from commercial launch systems through manned space missions to scramjet spaceplanes are undoubtedly.
*
So it was quite surprising when China decided to join the Galileo program in 2004 and abandoning development of their Beidou Navigation system. But in the end again China decided to rely on her own solution, independently of foreign influences. Again it happened sooner than later.*

History of developing Chinese navigation system is not as old as GPS or Glonass, but still seems longer than it is usually considered. First concept of national satellite navigation system was created in eighties – it was time in China, when huge change in way in thinking about economy and space program had begun. During these years first steps of commercializing of space industry took place, for example first Long March rockets designed especially for foreign customers were developed. It was sure, that sooner or later satellite navigation will be something common like satellite television.

In spite of fact that China had no experience in navigation systems (In USA establishing GPS was preceded by couple strictly Military navigation systems utilized by U.S. Navy) realistic deadline was set – term of first working system available for national customers was appointed in year 2000. Main founder of Chinese satellite navigation was Chen Fangyun, member of a standing committee of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

First idea proposed in 1983 involved creating experimental system based on two satellites. On the basis of this assumption works continued until 1994 when Government officially ratified Beidou Satellite Positioning and Navigation system program. After six years China launched first satellites for experimental phase of program – BD-1A on 30 October 2000 and BD-1B on 20 December 2000.

Satellites were developed by China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) as medium weight (2200 kg) satellites with operational life at 5 years. Third satellite which was necessary for starting system (and also necessary as backup satellite) was launched in 2003. As launch vehicles in all three missions Long March 3A rocket was utilized, and launches were performing from Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

In 2004 China announced about starting cooperation under Galileo program (ESA navigation system) and further investing €230 million. It seemed clear, that Beidou will remain experimental system, or it will be limited only to military purposes with no intention of developing into civilian and commercial venture. Further rare missions with Beidou satellites were confirming such way of thinking; fourth satellite was launched on 2007 (BD-1D on atop of Long March 3A from Xichang Center).

In the meantime China gave to public information about technical possibilities of Beidou phase one – accuracy at 10 meters and speed at 0.2 m/s for open service. Comparing to existing Glonass, Beidou seemed to be promising system; remembering the fact that it was only in experimental phase.

Glonass was offering accuracy within range 5 to 10 meters and speed at 0.1 m/s. As far as GPS and Galileo were concerned – GPS standard accuracy was at 15 m and Galileo at 4 meters. 

Also in 2007 first next generation Beidou satellite was launched (long March 3A rocket/Xichang Satellite Launch Center) – BD-2 M1. Still based on DFH-3 bus was able to remain operational for eight years (instead five in first generation). Seeing growing potential in their system, China decided to abandon Galileo in 2008 and develop Beidou as potential competitor on Asian market with objective to become worldwide navigation system. Since that moment, Beidou started phase 2.

In 2009 China started to extend constellation of Beidou satellites with BD-2 M (tested after first launch in 2007) and BD-2 G. In years 2009-2012 nine BD-2 M satellites were launched (Long March 3A in 2010-2011 and Long March 3B in 2012, all launches were performed from Xichang Satellite Launch Center) and six BD-2 G (Long March 3C, Xichang Satellite Launch Center). In 2012 old Beidou system was decommissioned and officially replaced with Beidou-2.

Beidou-2 will be based on constellation of 35 satellites and will be fully operational in 2020. At the moment second generation satellites are operating: BD-2 M and BD-2 G. Both types are designed to remain operational for eight years. M satellites weigh at 2200 kg and have power consumption at 3000 W. G type have weight at 4,600 kg and power consumption at 6800 W.

BD_2 G is equipped with two types of payload: RDSS (Radio Determination Satellite Service) which consists of high-power S band transponder, an L band low-noise amplifier, frequency generator, a large L/S band antenna, and a C band antenna. Second instrument is RNSS (Radio Navigation Satellite Service) which is combination different devices like: atomic clock, an L band transmitter, signal processor, transmitter antennas array, an L band uplink receiver, laser corner-cube reflector for orbit determination, and multilateration unit.

Difference between them is similar to difference between types of satellites in Galileo system. M type satellites are responsible for testing and validating signal send from G type satellites.

Beidou-2 is utilizing satellites injected into both GEO and intermediate Earth orbit. System was fully operational in Asia (covering area between longitude 55°E to 180°E and from latitude 55°S to 55°N) since 2012. Operating worldwide was started with launching in 2015 three satellites of third generation – BD-3 I (Long March 3B, Xichang Satellite Launch Center). Next five satellites from third generation called BD-3 G will be placed on GEO in following years.

Last class of satellites under Beidou-2 system is BD-3 M. It will be launched 27 satellites from this series; they are based on smaller bus called Navigation Satellite Bus. Weight of BD-3 M is at 1,014 kg with 280 kg of payload (RNSS) and power consumption at 1500 W. Satellites will be placed at Medium Earth orbit at altitude of 22000 km.

*Beidou-2 will be available for civilian and military customers. Free of charge civilian version will offer 10 m accuracy, military version – 10 cm accuracy. For the moment in spite of Chinese Army, military version is utilized by Pakistan Armed Forces.*

It is great success of Chinese space industry; firstly because of selling navigation system for foreign customer just after finishing operational testing. Second, because it means that both Glonass and GPS had lost competition – Pakistan is important customer for military industry.

Due the permanent conflict with India for Kashmir and less developed own space program, Pakistan is also promising partner in space ventures. China seems to have a pole position in Pakistan in that matter. Corporation under Pakistan space program with China started in early nineties when first Pakistan satellite Badr-I was launched from China (first Pakistan remote sensing satellite scheduled on 2018 will be probably also launched with Chinese launch vehicle).

Beidou-2 success seems to be confirmation of Chinese supremacy on Asian space military market. As far as civilian customers it is good to remind words of secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System, Mr. Miao Qianjun from autumn 2015:

“The system will help create 200 billion yuan ($31.5 billion) in turnover for its customers this year,”

Today when 70% of China population is using smartphones equipped with satellite navigation receivers this market is very promising. Competition in Asian navigation system market is limited to Indian national navigation system operating only in India and Japanese Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS) is rather local upgraded GPS version providing wider service of data transfer than fully independent navigation system. It seems that China again stroke the home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

2015 11 28
The long march seven is the final test before the first flight - modal test

baidu translation

“亚洲第一高塔”虽外表其貌不扬，内里却“高度”惊人。塔的内部中空，四周有回廊，特别是有火箭进驻时，场面蔚为壮观。
"Asia first tower" although it actually looks ugly in appearance but it has amazing "height", . The inside of the hollow tower, surrounded by corridors, especially with the rocket, spectacular scenes.

据介绍，全箭振动塔建筑面积为10230平方米，高93米，相当于30多层楼房的高度。长征五号、长征七号等新一代运载火箭各种飞行状态及子结构的模态试验，都可以在这里进行。

According to the introduction, the whole tower construction area of 10230 square meters, 93 meters high, equivalent to the height of the 30 storey building. The modal test of a new generation of carrier rocket, such as five and seven, and so on, can be carried out.

工作人员称，全箭振动塔是国内单层最高厂房，最大承载力为1500吨，支撑体系用钢量约1200吨，最大施工高度为90米，技术难度大，危险程度高，在国内尚无先例。

Staff said, the whole arrow vibration tower is the tallest building in the country, the maximum carrying capacity of 1500 tons, the supporting system with steel capacity of about 1200 tons, the maximum construction height of 90 meters, technical difficulty, high risk, there is no precedent in the country.

在这座高塔里，可以看到长征七号运载火箭的全貌。从下往上看，50多米高、近600吨重的火箭被16根吊下来的粗钢丝绳和底部的工装托住，有点像坐在“秋千”上。不过，火箭做模态试验时，振幅可不像荡秋千时那么大，甚至肉眼都不易觉察到。

In this tower, you can see the full picture of the long march seven launch vehicle. To look up from the bottom, more than 50 meters high and weighing nearly 600 tons of rocket is hanging down by 16 thick steel wire rope and the bottom of the tooling boosting, somewhat like sitting on the swing. However, when the Rockets do modal test, the amplitude is not as big as swing, and even the naked eye are not easy to perceive.

长征七号全箭模态试验模拟的是火箭从起飞到助推器分离前100多秒的真实飞行状态。在火箭身上，布有20多台激振器和500多个传感器，用于在试验时准确测得火箭横向、纵向及扭转振动的一系列试验数据。这些数据会定时传送给设计师，帮助他们验证和修正全箭结构动力学数学模型，进行稳定系统和动力系统设计，便于安装人员确定控制系统设备的安装位置等。

Long march seven full arrow modal test is a real state of 100 seconds flight before to the booster takeoff. In the rocket body, there are more than 20 vibration generators and more than 500 sensors, used to measure the lateral, longitudinal and torsional vibration of the rocket. These data will be transmitted to the designer to help them verify and correct the full arrow structure dynamics mathematical model, the stable system and power system design, to help determine the installation position of the control system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

yusheng said:


> View attachment 276119
> 
> 2015 11 28
> The long march seven is the final test before the first flight - modal test
> 
> baidu translation
> 
> “亚洲第一高塔”虽外表其貌不扬，内里却“高度”惊人。塔的内部中空，四周有回廊，特别是有火箭进驻时，场面蔚为壮观。
> "Asia first tower" although it actually looks ugly in appearance but it has amazing "height", . The inside of the hollow tower, surrounded by corridors, especially with the rocket, spectacular scenes.
> 
> 据介绍，全箭振动塔建筑面积为10230平方米，高93米，相当于30多层楼房的高度。长征五号、长征七号等新一代运载火箭各种飞行状态及子结构的模态试验，都可以在这里进行。
> 
> According to the introduction, the whole tower construction area of 10230 square meters, 93 meters high, equivalent to the height of the 30 storey building. The modal test of a new generation of carrier rocket, such as five and seven, and so on, can be carried out.
> 
> 工作人员称，全箭振动塔是国内单层最高厂房，最大承载力为1500吨，支撑体系用钢量约1200吨，最大施工高度为90米，技术难度大，危险程度高，在国内尚无先例。
> 
> Staff said, the whole arrow vibration tower is the tallest building in the country, the maximum carrying capacity of 1500 tons, the supporting system with steel capacity of about 1200 tons, the maximum construction height of 90 meters, technical difficulty, high risk, there is no precedent in the country.
> 
> 在这座高塔里，可以看到长征七号运载火箭的全貌。从下往上看，50多米高、近600吨重的火箭被16根吊下来的粗钢丝绳和底部的工装托住，有点像坐在“秋千”上。不过，火箭做模态试验时，振幅可不像荡秋千时那么大，甚至肉眼都不易觉察到。
> 
> In this tower, you can see the full picture of the long march seven launch vehicle. To look up from the bottom, more than 50 meters high and weighing nearly 600 tons of rocket is hanging down by 16 thick steel wire rope and the bottom of the tooling boosting, somewhat like sitting on the swing. However, when the Rockets do modal test, the amplitude is not as big as swing, and even the naked eye are not easy to perceive.
> 
> 长征七号全箭模态试验模拟的是火箭从起飞到助推器分离前100多秒的真实飞行状态。在火箭身上，布有20多台激振器和500多个传感器，用于在试验时准确测得火箭横向、纵向及扭转振动的一系列试验数据。这些数据会定时传送给设计师，帮助他们验证和修正全箭结构动力学数学模型，进行稳定系统和动力系统设计，便于安装人员确定控制系统设备的安装位置等。
> 
> Long march seven full arrow modal test is a real state of 100 seconds flight before to the booster takeoff. In the rocket body, there are more than 20 vibration generators and more than 500 sensors, used to measure the lateral, longitudinal and torsional vibration of the rocket. These data will be transmitted to the designer to help them verify and correct the full arrow structure dynamics mathematical model, the stable system and power system design, to help determine the installation position of the control system.



Is CZ-7 going to be launch this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

Beast said:


> Is CZ-7 going to be launch this year?



http://baidu.ku6.com/watch/04852398051160035129.html

maybe early next year, 2016 spring.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Apparently launch planned for December 9 around 16:45 UTC
*A3550/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2722E10837-N2731E10743-N2715E10740-N2706E10833 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 DEC 16:39 2015 UNTIL 09 DEC 17:14 2015. CREATED: 03 DEC 07:13 2015

*A3551/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2608E11429-N2615E11400-N2559E11356-N2552E11425 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 DEC 16:40 2015 UNTIL 09 DEC 17:29 2015. CREATED: 03 DEC 07:15 2015

NOTAMed area for Dec 4 aligned with TSLC
*A3553/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N404100E1015512-N401152E1045504-N394016E1044540-N395330E1031232-N40 2046E1001301-N405240E1002036 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 04 DEC 03:22 2015 UNTIL 04 DEC 04:13 2015. CREATED: 03 DEC 07:17 2015


----------



## cirr

onebyone said:


> Apparently launch planned for December 9 around 16:45 UTC
> *A3550/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2722E10837-N2731E10743-N2715E10740-N2706E10833 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 DEC 16:39 2015 UNTIL 09 DEC 17:14 2015. CREATED: 03 DEC 07:13 2015
> 
> *A3551/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N2608E11429-N2615E11400-N2559E11356-N2552E11425 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 DEC 16:40 2015 UNTIL 09 DEC 17:29 2015. CREATED: 03 DEC 07:15 2015
> 
> NOTAMed area for Dec 4 aligned with TSLC
> *A3553/15* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N404100E1015512-N401152E1045504-N394016E1044540-N395330E1031232-N40 2046E1001301-N405240E1002036 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 04 DEC 03:22 2015 UNTIL 04 DEC 04:13 2015. CREATED: 03 DEC 07:17 2015



*Launch on December 4 from 11:22 to 12:13*






A3553/15 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: 

N404100E1015512-N401152E1045504-N394016E1044540-N395330E1031232-N40

2046E1001301-N405240E1002036 

BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL,

04 DEC 03:22 2015 UNTIL 04 DEC 04:13 2015. CREATED: 03 DEC 07:17 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

December 3, 2015
*Junk-Eating Rocket Engine Could Clear Space Debris*

The risks associated with space debris are rising. An efficient way to clear the skies of junk is desperately needed, and a team of Chinese engineers think they have the answer.






At 16:56 UTC on August 29, 2009, an Iridium communications satellite suddenly fell silent. In the hours that followed, the U.S. Space Surveillance Network reported that it was tracking two large clouds of debris—one from the Iridium and another from a defunct Russian military satellite called Cosmos 2251.

The debris was the result of a high-speed collision, the first time this is known to have happened between orbiting satellites. The impact created over 1,000 fragments greater than 10 centimeters in size and a much larger number of smaller pieces. This debris spread out around the planet in a deadly cloud.

Space debris is a pressing problem for Earth-orbiting spacecraft, and it could get significantly worse. When the density of space debris reaches a certain threshold, analysts predict that the fragmentation caused by collisions will trigger a runaway chain reaction that will fill the skies with ever increasing numbers of fragments. By some estimates that process could already be underway.

An obvious solution is to find a way to remove this debris. One option is to zap the larger pieces with a laser, vaporizing them in parts and causing the leftovers to deorbit. However, smaller pieces of debris cannot be dealt with in this way because they are difficult to locate and track.

Another option is send up a spacecraft capable of mopping up debris with a net or some other capture process. But these missions are severely limited by the amount of fuel they can carry.

Today, Lei Lan and pals from Tsinghua University in Beijing, China, propose a different solution. Their idea is to build an engine that converts space debris into propellant and so can maneuver itself almost indefinitely as it mops up the junk.

Their idea is simple in principle. At a high enough temperature, any element can be turned into a plasma of positive ions and electrons. This can be used as a propellant by accelerating it through an electric field.

The details are complex, however. In particular, the task of turning debris into a usable plasma is not entirely straightforward.

Lei and co focus their efforts on debris that is smaller than 10 centimeters in size, the stuff that laser ablation cannot tackle. Their idea is to capture the debris using a net and then transfer it to a ball mill. This is a rotating cylinder partially filled with abrasion-resistant balls that grind the debris into powder.

This powder is heated and fed into a system that separates positively charged ions from negatively charged electrons. The positive ions then pass into a powerful electric field that accelerates them to high energy, generating thrust as they are expelled as exhaust. The electrons are also expelled to keep the spacecraft electrically neutral.

Of course, the actual thrust this produces depends on the density of debris, the nature of the powder it produces, on the size of the positive ions, and so on. All this is hard to gauge.

And while the spacecraft does not need to carry propellant, it will need a source of power. Just where this will come from isn’t clear. Lei and co say that solar and nuclear power will suffice but do not address the serious concerns that any nuclear-powered spacecraft in Earth orbit will generate.

Nevertheless, the work provides food for thought. Space debris is an issue that looks likely to get significantly worse in the near future. It is an area where new ideas are desperately needed before the next big collision fills Earth’s orbits with even more debris.



Code:


http://www.technologyreview.com/view/544156/junk-eating-rocket-engine-could-clear-space-debris/?utm_campaign=socialsync&utm_medium=social-post&utm_source=twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3B lofts Chinasat-1C*
December 9, 2015 by Rui C. Barbosa




China launched the second of a new generation of tactical communications satellites. Zhongxing-1C – or Chinasat-1C – was launched at 16:46 UTC on December 9, 2015 – from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. A Long March-3B/G2 rocket was used to loft the spacecraft uphill.




*
Chinese Launch:*

Zhongxing-1C is possibly the second satellite of the second generation Fenghuo geostationary tactical military communication satellites based on the DFH-4 satellite platform.

China uses two types of satellites for secure military communications: the Fenghuo and the Shentong. The Fenghuo series is used for tactical military communications, providing secured digital data and voice communication to Chinese military forces.

The Chinese are currently operating the DFH-4 based Fenghuo-2 second-generation satellite, with the first of the series  the Zhongxing-1A (37804 2011-047A)  launched at 13:33 UTC on September 18th, 2011, by the Chang Zheng-3B (Y16) rocket.

*See Also*

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
The Shentong geostationary military communication satellites are operated by the Army and their aim is to provide secured voice and data communications services for ground users using Ku-band. Recently China launched the Zhongxing-2C (Chinasat-2C), the second satellite of the second generation of the Shentong series.

DFH-4 is the third generation communications satellite bus in China with high power, strong payload capacity and extended service life. It consists of a propulsion module, service modules and solar arrays. Its dimensions are 2360mm×2100mm×3600mm, with a liftoff mass of 5,200 kg. Solar Array Power is 10.5 kW (EOL) and payload power is 8 kW.

The platform can be equipped with C, Ku, Ka and L transponders. It uses a 3-axis stabilization mode and its station keeping precision is west/east ±0.05° and north/south ±0.05°. The Antenna Pointing Precision is ＜0.1°. Service life time in orbit is 15 years.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle was started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles.

Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is at the moment the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.




The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.




The first two stages as well as the four strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.




The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.




Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one second latter. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.

Separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

Separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will lasts for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.




The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the countrys launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

Long March 3B lofts Chinasat-1C | NASASpaceFlight.com

2015年12月10日00时46分我国在西昌用CZ-3B火箭发射中星1C卫星—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Amateur launch video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*我国成功发射“中星1C”卫星*
2015年12月10日 02:05:01 来源： 新华网


评论0



打印

字大

字小



12月10日0时46分，搭载“中星1C”卫星的长征三号乙运载火箭升空。当日0时46分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭，成功将“中星1C”卫星送入太空预定转移轨道。　新华社记者薛玉斌摄




12月10日0时46分，搭载“中星1C”卫星的长征三号乙运载火箭升空。当日0时46分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭，成功将“中星1C”卫星送入太空预定转移轨道。新华社记者薛玉斌摄




12月10日0时46分，搭载“中星1C”卫星的长征三号乙运载火箭升空。当日0时46分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭，成功将“中星1C”卫星送入太空预定转移轨道。新华社记者薛玉斌摄

　　新华网西昌１２月１０日电（薛玉斌、于柏华）１２月１０日０时４６分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭，成功将“中星１Ｃ”卫星送入太空预定转移轨道。

　　“中星１Ｃ”卫星是中国卫星通信集团有限公司所属的一颗通信广播卫星，由中国航天科技集团公司所属中国空间技术研究院研制。“中星１Ｃ”卫星可提供高质量的话音、数据、广播电视传输业务，将为我国通信广播事业提供更好的服务。

　　用于这次发射的长征三号乙运载火箭由中国航天科技集团公司所属中国运载火箭技术研究院研制。这是长征系列运载火箭的第２２０次飞行。
Launch success official announcement (the name ZX -1C is confirmed)

*A first object has been cataloged by USSTRATCOM (presumably the spacecraft)
2015-073A/41103 in 177 x 35816 km x 27.09°*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Satellite to help with emission reduction*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) Updated: 2015-12-05 08:04 
China will launch a satellite in 2016 dedicated to monitoring the global distribution of atmospheric carbon dioxide, which will help reduce the country's greenhouse gas emissions.

The first of its kind in China, the satellite, tentatively called TanSat, is part of a Ministry of Science and Technology's global CO2 observation satellite program and will be assembled before May, according to a statement published by the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

After TanSat enters a Sun-synchronous orbit, it will detect and generate data on global CO2 emissions that will help China's energy-conservation and emission-reduction efforts and support the nation's stance in international CO2 emission talks, the statement said.

In his speech at the opening ceremony of the United Nations Conference on Climate Change in Paris, President Xi Jinping said China has pledged to peak CO2 emissions by around 2030 and reduce CO2 emissions per unit of GDP by 60 to 65 percent from 2005 levels over the same time.

In addition to environmental protection, data provided by the satellite can assist with research in fields ranging from oceanography to meteorology, according to the institute.

The institute has been developing the two major pieces of equipment that will be installed on the satellite - the CO2 detector and the atmospheric particulate matter sensor - the statement added.

It said that the CO2 detector will use optical remote sensing technology to examine the concentration of CO2 and other greenhouse gases in the air, while the atmospheric particulate matter sensor will analyze cloud and particulate matter to support the calculation of CO2 distribution.

Once the equipment is developed, it will be sent to the Shanghai Engineering Center for Microsatellites to be mounted on TanSat.

To test and improve the accuracy of the satellite's apparatus, ground observation stations will be set up in Beijing, Mohe in Heilongjiang province, Guangzhou in Guangdong province, Waliguan in Qinghai province as well as Urumqi and Tazhong in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. They will sample local CO2 concentrations and compare the readings with data generated by TanSat, according to the National Meteorological Center.

Globally, the United States, Japan and the European Space Agency have launched their space-based greenhouse gas observation projects.

Li Jiahong, chief engineer at the National Remote Sensing Center under the Ministry of Science and Technology, previously said that China plans to use TanSat to work with other parties' satellites to form a constellation that can better detect greenhouse gases and handle climate change.

zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn 






Payloads (Image by ZHANG Nan, Xinhua) 





Payloads (Image by ZHANG Nan, Xinhua) 





Model of payloads (Image by CIOMP) 





Experiment of payloads of Tansat (Image by CIOMP)​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

I found this interesting firm: 

http://www.onespacechina.com/

It is the first private space launch company from China, focusing on launch vehicles for small payloads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I found this interesting firm:
> 
> http://www.onespacechina.com/
> 
> It is the first private space launch company from China, focusing on launch vehicles for small payloads.


here's another one

*Link Space*
21-yr-old man sets up China’s first private rocket firm - People's Daily Online
China's first private rocket firm aims for market

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Audio

qwerrty said:


> mars rover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---



Is this funded? Like, legit mission or "merely" CGI and models proposal?


----------



## BoQ77

*South China Sea: Australia steps up air patrols in defiance of Beijing*
Date
December 15, 2015 - 10:04PM
*South China Sea: Australian air patrol recorded*
The BBC record a Royal Australian Air Force surveillance plane conducting an air patrol over the fiercely contested South China Sea.

Australia has stepped up military surveillance flights over the South China Sea in a signal to Beijing that it means to continue operating in the regional flashpoint area despite heightened tensions provoked by territorial disputes.

In a move that is likely to grate with the Chinese government, an RAAF P-3 Orion aircraft carried out patrols in the air space in recent weeks, prompting a demand from Chinese naval forces in the waters below to explain itself.

Defence confirmed the recent flight, though only after the plane's presence happened to be noticed by a BBC journalist in the area, who recorded an Australian crewman telling the Chinese navy that the plane was "exercising international freedom of navigation rights".





Chinese development at Hughes Reef in the disputed Spratly Islands chain in the South China Sea._ Photo: Fairfax_

While such surveillance flights have been conducted for years in the South China Sea under Operation Gateway, their tempo has been increased in the past 12 to 18 months, it is understood.

This amounts to a calculated signal to Beijing that Australia does not accept the sea territory claims generated by China's building of artificial islands in the area, which is subject to claims by Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam and others.

The government played down the patrol, saying it was a routine part of Operation Gateway





A Royal Australian Air Force P-3 Orion aircraft.

But experts said it sent a clear message that Australia would not yield space to China's growing ambition to unilaterally control the strategically important waters.

Crucially, it comes amid heightened tensions after a US destroyer sailed close to one of China's artificial islands in late October in a so-called "freedom of navigation" exercise.

James Goldrick, a retired naval officer who is now advising the government on its upcoming Defence white paper, said the RAAF's flight could be interpreted as a challenge by China.

"The signal is that we'll continue with our routine operations," he said. "Inherently, it is an element of challenge and what it's saying is we're doing our normal things that we've always done within the requirements of international law."

Benjamin Schreer, a strategic expert with Macquarie University, agreed Australia was making a point.

"Apparently the pilot seems to feel the urge to convince the Chinese navy … that we have every right to be in that airspace … This really takes place in a changing strategic and political context."

Peter Jennings, executive director of the Australian Strategic Policy Institute, said that "nothing is routine in the South China Sea right now because of the heightened state of tension in the region".

"Even the routine takes on a higher profile."

But he said it was "ridiculous" that the latest flight was revealed by a BBC journalist. The government should publicly state what it was doing to send the strongest possible signal to Beijing, he said.

The experts agreed such flights did not pose any major risk to RAAF planes through an escalation.

*BBC journalist Rupert Wingfield-Hayes was on another plane close to the disputed Mischief Reef near the Philippines when he recorded the voice of an Australian airman *who had been called to account by the Chinese navy. He published a story describing the encounter on Tuesday.

"*China navy, China navy*," the airman is heard saying. "*We are an Australian aircraft exercising international freedom of navigation rights, in international airspace in accordance with the international civil aviation convention, and the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea. Over*."

*The Chinese did not respond further.*

Sam Bateman, a former navy officer now with the University of Wollongong, said that this was a standard call.

"That's the sort of radio call they would make if they were going near a foreign warship. It's purely a safety measure that the ship knows whose aircraft this is, what it's doing."

Read more: South China Sea: Australia steps up air patrols in defiance of Beijing
Follow us: @smh on Twitter | sydneymorningherald on Facebook


----------



## cirr

Not again！

秒拍视频

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*China launches world’s most sensitive dark matter hunting probe*
ANDREW JONES
2015/12/17


A Long March 2D rocket lifting off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in the Gobi Desert on the morning of September 4, 2014, putting the Chuangxin-04 satellite into orbit. (Photo: CNS)

China has launched a satellite designed to shed on light on one of the most intriguing mysteries of the universe – dark matter.

The probe, renamed "Wukong" - or Monkey King - shortly before launch, blasted off on a Long March 2D rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in the Gobi Desert, Inner Mongolia at 00:12 UTC on Thursday, December 17(08:12 Beijing time).

The 1,900 kg satellite was inserted into a sun-synchronous orbit, where it is expected to function for 3 years at an altitude of 500 km.

It will carry out both indirect detection of dark matter and studies into high energy cosmic rays.

The probe, originally known as DAMPE (DArk Matter Particle Explorer), was built in collaboration with the University of Geneva and Italian universities in Bari, Lecce and Perugia. It was then tested at CERN in Switzerland.

Professor Fan Yizhong, a member of the mission team at the Purple Mountain Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Nanjing, explained the thinking behind the mission.

“The nature of dark matter is one of the most fundamental questions for the physicists and astrophysicists. It is known that the total mass of the dark matter particles is about five times that of “normal” matter, but no-one really knows what the dark matter particles are.”

“Dark matter particles may annihilate or decay and then produce high energy gamma-rays or cosmic rays - in particular electron/positron pairs.

“DAMPE will measure the spectra of gamma-rays and cosmic rays with very high energy resolution and then look for possible signal of dark matter annihilation or decay.”

Helpfully, DAMPE has the widest observation spectrum and highest energy resolution of any dark matter probe in the world.

Fan says says that as a high energy gamma-ray and cosmic ray detector, Wukong can measure cosmic ray electrons in the energy range of 10 GeV-10 TeV (1GeV=1 billion electron volts; 1 TeV=1000 billion electron volts) and cosmic ray protons and nuclei in the energy range of 100 GeV-a few 100 TeV.

There are four payloads: a plastic scintillator detector, a silicon-Tungsten Tracker, a BGO calorimeter and a neutron detector.

These instruments will variously measure the energy, charge of cosmic rays, converting gamma-rays into electron/positron pairs and then measuring, and distinguishing between electrons and protons or other heavier particles.






The probe will also seek to address the ‘electron/positron anomaly’ found by the collaborative PAMELA and FERMI-LAT satellites and other experiments, in which more positrons – the antimatter version of electrons – have been detected than expected.

With its ability to look for higher energy electrons and positrons, New Scientist writes that DAMPE may be able to determine which of two suspects - dark matter annihilations or pulsars – is responsible for the anomaly.

The probe was renamed via a public competition, with the winning name taken from the famous protagonist in the Chinese story Journey to the West.


More @ China launches world’s most sensitive dark matter hunting probe | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Time for the “Beacon” of the “Free World” to get busy

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

A Long March 2-D rocket carrying the Dark Matter Particle Explorer Satellite blasts off at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 17, 2015. The satellite, nicknamed "Wukong" after the Monkey King with penetrating eyes in the Chinese classical fiction "Pilgrimage to the West", is the country's first space telescope in a fresh search for smoking-gun signals of dark matter, invisible material that scientists say makes up most of the universe's mass. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)




Photo taken on Dec. 16, 2015 shows the assembly site of the single-aperture spherical telescope "FAST" in Pingtang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province. A total of 2,059 reflector panels have been installed. Each panel is an equilateral triangle with a side length of 11 meters, and has cables fixed to the back of it so that it could adjust angles and positions in synchronization with the source cabin, which is driven by cables, servomechanisms in additional to a parallel robot as a secondary adjustable system. (Photo: Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China receives message from dark matter probe*

Xinhua, December 21, 2015

Ground stations in China have received data sent by "Wukong" -- the country's first dark matter probe satellite, scientists announced Monday.

A station in Kashgar in northwest China's Xinjiang successfully tracked and received data from the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) Satellite at 8:45 a.m. on Sunday. It took about seven minutes to receive and record the information, and the data was transferred to the National Space Science Center, according to a Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) statement.

The communication marks the establishment of a transmission link between the satellite and ground-based stations.

Stations in Beijing's Miyun and Sanya in south China's Hainan Province also tracked and received data from the satellite later on Sunday.

Scientists examined the data and believe it to be in the "correct format and of good quality," CAS said.

China on Thursday sent the country's first space telescope into space in a fresh search for signals of dark matter, invisible material that scientists say makes up most of the universe's mass.

The satellite was given the moniker "Wukong" after the Monkey King from the Chinese classical fiction "Journey to the West."

The satellite is designed to undertake a three-year space mission, but scientists hope it could last five.


China receives message from dark matter probe - China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*China builds ground service center for satnav system*

by Staff WritersZhengzhou (XNA) Dec 21, 2015




​The data center was developed by the Information Engineering University of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) in cooperation with various domestic companies and research institutes. The university also headed the original development of Beidou.

A ground data center that will support China's independent satellite navigation system was given the go-ahead Friday to offer location based services (LBS).

Located in central China's Henan Province, the center features 63 data stations that are able to increase the resolution of images downloaded from the Beidou Navigation Satellite System from ten meters to mere millimeters.

*"From chips, receivers to servers, all of the center's components are 'Made-in-China,' which makes it the first independent data system under total control of our country. It's of crucial significance to our country's infrastructure and information security," said Beidou expert Li Guangyun.*

China began developing the satellite system in 1994 as an alternative to the U.S.-operated GPS. It plans to complete a constellation of 35 satellites, achieving global coverage, by 2020.X

The data center was developed by the Information Engineering University of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) in cooperation with various domestic companies and research institutes. The university also headed the original development of Beidou.

With myriad functions that include satellite navigation, precision time synchronization and speed measuring, the center's services will first be applied in traffic, water resources, agriculture and police affairs, with a project to monitor the province's freeway network soon to go live.

According to Li, a professor with the university, the Henan center, the first of its kind at the provincial level, has laid the technical foundation for the navigation system to share data with more users in the future.

China builds ground service center for satnav system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A3706/15 - THE FLW SEGMENTS OF ATS RTE CLSD ABOVE 10100M(INCLUSIVE): 1.B330: YABRAI VOR 'YBL'-MORIT. 2.W66: NUKTI- EJINAQI VOR'JNQ'. FL331 - FL999, 22 DEC 07:30 2015 UNTIL 22 DEC 09:30 2015. CREATED: 21 DEC 14:05 2015

A3705/15 - THE SEGMENT NUKTI-N4027.9E9724.1 OF ATS RTE B215 CLSD. 22 DEC 08:20 2015 UNTIL 22 DEC 09:10 2015. CREATED: 21 DEC 14:03 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China to launch *Tianyun-1* in 2017.

The upper stage is capable of placing 10 satellites in different orbits at a time。

天运一号上面级：计划2017年下半年发射 - China Spaceflight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Satellite network is going global*

Updated: 2015-12-23 07:56
By Zhao Lei(China Daily)
China plans to establish a remote-sensing satellite network with global coverage by setting up more ground stations overseas, a move that will facilitate public services in China and other nations, an industry insider said on Tuesday.

Yin Liming, president of China Great Wall Industry, the country's sole provider of commercial satellite launch services, told the Third Aerospace Internationalization Forum in Beijing that China is willing to work with foreign space agencies and international organizations to establish the network, which will mainly depend on Chinese-made satellites.

"By now, we have several ground stations in South America and Africa. We also installed a data applications station on the icebreaker Xuelong," Yin said. "Next, we want to set up more stations globally, namely on every continent as well as one in the Arctic, to promote the use of Chinese remote-sensing satellites and to speed up the transmission of satellite data."

The move will enable China to provide diversified data to foreign users in a timely manner and to better serve social and economic development, he said.

"A wide range of activities including harvest forecast, disaster relief, environmental protection and maritime services will benefit from the data provided by the network," he said.

In addition, China will establish ground application centers for its Beidou Navigation Satellite System in more foreign countries to further share navigation and positioning information, Yin said.

"Having such a center will give our foreign users convenient access to Beidou's data and functions. The center will also help them train their own space professionals and develop businesses related to space technologies," he added.



Asad Farooqi, minister of scientific affairs at the Pakistani embassy in Beijing, told China Daily on the sidelines of the forum that Pakistan and China are partnering in a host of satellite data application programs in his country and that the efforts have been helping with telemedicine, agricultural forecasting, an early warning system for disaster and other public welfare services.

He said the two nations are also cooperating to train space professionals for Pakistan, adding that Pakistan is willing to take part in China's future manned space activities.

Mariano Imbert, executive director of the Bolivarian Agency for Space Activities of Venezuela's Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation, said that Venezuela regards its cooperation with China in the space field as the country's most important scientific program. He also said that Venezuela hopes Chinese space contractors will share their knowhow on satellite design, testing and components.

The two countries will also deepen their collaboration in ground station operations, data applications and space debris management, he added.

zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China's dark matter probe satellite sends data home*
Xinhua, December 24, 2015

China's first telescope tasked with searching for signs of the elusive dark matter formally began its quest Thursday when it sent home its first set of observation data.





A Long March 2-D rocket carrying the Dark Matter Particle Explorer Satellite blasts off at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 17, 2015.[Photo/Xinhua]​
The Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) Satellite, launched exactly a week earlier, ran a power-on test before uploading its first count of high-energy electrons and cosmic rays at around 6 p.m. to the National Space Science Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences in the Beijing suburb of Huairou.

"Everything seems perfect now... The pointing accuracy and the stability of the craft are actually several times higher than we anticipated when designing the satellite," said Chang Jin, chief scientist on the project.

He said data sent back by DAMPE was in line with experts' initial calculations, suggesting the space telescope is functioning properly, adding that the satellite will still need to undergo two months of tests and calibrations.

Nicknamed "Wukong" after the Monkey King from a 16th century Chinese classic, DAMPE was launched into sun-synchronous orbit 500 kilometers above the earth's surface last week from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. It has already circled the Earth more than 100 times.

Scientists hope it can help lift the "invisible cloak" from dark matter and shed light on the material that is said to constitute most of the mass in the universe.

Dark matter, which does not emit or reflect enough electromagnetic radiation to be observed directly, is one of the huge mysteries of modern science.

Theorized by scientists unable to understand the missing mass and strangely bent light in faraway galaxies, dark matter has become widely accepted in the physics community, even though its existence has never been concretely proven.

Scientists now believe that only around five percent of the total mass-energy of the known universe is made up of ordinary matter, while dark matter and dark energy make up the rest.

Exploration of dark matter could give scientists a clearer idea about the past and future of galaxies and the universe, and would be revolutionary for the world of physics and space science.

Wukong is designed to undertake a three-year space mission, but scientists hope it can last five years. Wukong will scan space nonstop in all directions in the first two years and then focus on areas where dark matter is most likely to be observed afterward.

Earlier reports said Wukong has the widest observation spectrum and highest energy resolution of any dark matter probe in the world.

According to Chang Jin, about 100 high-energy particles can be captured by Wukong each second while in space. Scientists will look for high-energy electrons and gamma rays among them, which could be residuals of dark matter's annihilation or decay.

Initial findings will be published as early as in the second half of 2016.





















Personnels of the National Space Science Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), work with the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) Satellite, "Wukong", at the science mission hall of the center in Beijing, capital of China, on Dec. 24, 2015. The satellite "Wukong", which has been given the moniker "Wukong" after the Monkey King from the Chinese classical fiction "Journey to the West," has given back the first data at 17:55 Beijing time on Thursday after it was launched 7 days ago. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hk299792458

CASC group is working on recuperation technologies for lancher's first stage. Test had been carried out sucessfully with parachute end of November.

Link to CAST's text

















Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

hk299792458 said:


> CASC group is working on recuperation technologies for lancher's first stage. Test had been carried out sucessfully with parachute end of November.
> 
> Link to CAST's text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.


This is a smarter and even cheaper technique than US Falcon 9. Lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

hk299792458 said:


> CASC group is working on recuperation technologies for lancher's first stage. Test had been carried out sucessfully with parachute end of November.
> 
> Link to CAST's text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



This is one smart way to recover one's carrier rockets。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Accelerating the development of DFH-5：

东方红五号卫星平台：航天科技五院加速推进东五平台研制进程 - China Spaceflight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3B lofts Gaofen-4 to close out 2015*
December 28, 2015 by Rui C. Barbosa




The Chinese have closed out the year with the launch of its Long March 3B/G2 rocket. The launch involved the orbiting of a geostationary remote sensing bird, known as Gaofen-4 (GF-4). It was launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 16:05 UTC.

*Chinese Launch:*

Gaoden-4 is Chinas first geosynchronous orbit remote sensing satellite featuring a visible light and infra-red staring optical imager with a common optical system.

The optical resolution is better than 50 meters, while the infrared resolution is better than 400 meters. GF-4 can provide an imaging area of 7,000 km × 7,000 km with individual scene covering an area of 400 km × 400 km, and with capacity for high temporal resolution remote sensing monitor at minute-level. Launch mass is 4,600 kg. Gaofen-4 will be operational for 8 years.

The satellite combines the capacity of extremely high temporal resolution and high spatial resolution, optimal features that have various applications such as disaster monitoring, meteorological observation agriculture, national security, etc.

*See Also*

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
Gaofen-4 is the fourth satellite of the Gaofen series, but the third satellite of originally presented birds.

In May 2010, China officially initiated the development China High-Resolution Earth Observation System (CHEOS), which is established as one of the major national science and technology projects. The Earth Observation System and Data Center of China National Space Administration (EOSDC-CNSA) is responsible for organizing the construction of the CHEOS.

The Earth Observation System and Data Center, China National Space Administration was established in Mar. 2010. The Center is principally responsible for organizing and implementing as well as managing CHEOS. It is also responsible for EO application services, commercial development, technology consultant and international cooperation.




By following an arrangement of integral observation from space, air and ground, the CHEOS develops a space-based system, near space system, aerial system, ground system and application system as a whole to materialize earth observation at high temporal, spatial and spectral resolution, which is now in smooth progress. Overall, to meet the strategic demands of the national economic development and social progress.

The initial plan presented five satellites.

Gaofen-1 employs CAST2000 bus, configured with one 2 meter panchromatic / 8 meter multi-spectral camera and one 16m multispectral medium-resolution and wide-view camera. The satellite realizes an integration of imaging capacity at medium and high spatial resolution and with large swath, with designed lifespan of over 5 years. It was launched on April 26, 2013, and is now operational.




Gaofen-2 employs CS-L3000A bus, configured with one 1 meter panchromatic/4m multi-spectral camera, with designed lifespan of over 5 years. The satellite was launched on August 19, 2014.

Gaofen-3 employs CS-L3000B bus, configured with multi-polarized C band SAR at meter-level resolution, with designed lifespan of 8 years. Gaofen-3 is schedule for launch in 2016.

Gaofen-5 employs SAST5000B bus and is configured with six types of payloads, including visible and short-wave infra hyper-spectral camera, spectral imager, greenhouse gas detector, atmospheric environment infrared detector at very high spectral resolution, differential absorption spectrometer for atmospheric trace gas, and multi-angle polarization detector. It is designed for 8 years and is scheduled to launch in 2016.

On June 26, 2015, China launched the Gaofen-8 satellite. Developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the satellite is part of a civilian program whose aim is to facilitate climate surveying, disaster response, precision agriculture mapping, urban planning and road network design.

Its imagery will be mostly used by the Ministry of Land and Resources, the Ministry of Environmental Protection, and the Ministry of Agriculture. The satellite was launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center using a Long March-4B rocket.

On September 14, 2015, another Gaofen satellite, Gaoden-9, was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, using a Long March-2D. Possibly a civilian version of the Yaogan Weixing-2 (Jianbing-6) satellite, Gaofen-9 will provide sub-meter class resolution optical images for city planning, road network design, land ownership determination etc. purposes.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle was started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles.




Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is at the moment the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.

The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.




The first two stages – as well as the four strap-on boosters – use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.




The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with a specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.




Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one second latter. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.

The separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

The separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will last for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.




The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the countrys launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984 when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

Long March 3B lofts Gaofen-4 to close out 2015 | NASASpaceFlight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Gaofen 4 is last launch of the year.
There are altogether 19 launches in 2015.
All successfull !!!

Date Vehicle Payload Site Orbit Status
==============================================================================
1 3/30/2015 CZ-3C/YZ-1 Beidou 17 (3I-1) Xichang 2 GEO/I Success
2 6/26/2015 CZ-4B Gaofen 8 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
3 7/25/2015 CZ-3B/YZ-1 Beidou 3M1S/3M2S Xichang 2 MEO Success
4 8/27/2015 CZ-4C Yaogan 27 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
5 9/12/2015 CZ-3B/E TJSSW 1 Xichang 2 GTO Success
6 9/14/2015 CZ-2D Gaofen 9 Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
7 9/19/2015 CZ-6 Multipayload Taiyuan 16 LEO/S Success
8 9/25/2015 CZ-11 Multisats Jiuquan LEO/S Success
9 9/29/2015 CZ-3B/E Beidou 20 Xichang 3 GTO/i Success
10 10/07/2015 CZ-2D Jilin 1 Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
11 10/16/2015 CZ-3B/E APStar 9 Xichang 2 GTO Success
12 10/26/2015 CZ-2D Tianhua 1C Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
13 11/03/2015 CZ-3B/E Zhongxing 2C Xichang 3 GTO Success
14 11/08/2015 CZ-4B Yaogan 28 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
15 11/20/2015 CZ-3B/E LaoSat 1 Xichang 2 GTO Success
16 11/26/2015 CZ-4C Yaogan 29 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
17 12/09/2015 CZ-3B/E Zhongxing 1C Xichang 3 GTO Success
18 12/17/2015 CZ-2D DAMPE (Wukong) Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
19 12/28/2015 CZ-3B/E Gaofen 4 Xichang 2 GTO Success

By comparison,

Countries Launches Failure Success
==========================================
Russia 27 3 24
China 19 0 19
United States 20 2 18
Europe 8 0 8
India 5 0 5
Japan 4 0 4
Ukraine 2 0 2
Iran 1 0 1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> Gaofen 4 is last launch of the year.
> There are altogether 19 launches in 2015.
> All successfull !!!
> 
> Date Vehicle Payload Site Orbit Status
> ==============================================================================
> 1 3/30/2015 CZ-3C/YZ-1 Beidou 17 (3I-1) Xichang 2 GEO/I Success
> 2 6/26/2015 CZ-4B Gaofen 8 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
> 3 7/25/2015 CZ-3B/YZ-1 Beidou 3M1S/3M2S Xichang 2 MEO Success
> 4 8/27/2015 CZ-4C Yaogan 27 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
> 5 9/12/2015 CZ-3B/E TJSSW 1 Xichang 2 GTO Success
> 6 9/14/2015 CZ-2D Gaofen 9 Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
> 7 9/19/2015 CZ-6 Multipayload Taiyuan 16 LEO/S Success
> 8 9/25/2015 CZ-11 Multisats Jiuquan LEO/S Success
> 9 9/29/2015 CZ-3B/E Beidou 20 Xichang 3 GTO/i Success
> 10 10/07/2015 CZ-2D Jilin 1 Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
> 11 10/16/2015 CZ-3B/E APStar 9 Xichang 2 GTO Success
> 12 10/26/2015 CZ-2D Tianhua 1C Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
> 13 11/03/2015 CZ-3B/E Zhongxing 2C Xichang 3 GTO Success
> 14 11/08/2015 CZ-4B Yaogan 28 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
> 15 11/20/2015 CZ-3B/E LaoSat 1 Xichang 2 GTO Success
> 16 11/26/2015 CZ-4C Yaogan 29 Taiyuan 9 LEO/S Success
> 17 12/09/2015 CZ-3B/E Zhongxing 1C Xichang 3 GTO Success
> 18 12/17/2015 CZ-2D DAMPE (Wukong) Jiuquan 43/603 LEO/S Success
> 19 12/28/2015 CZ-3B/E Gaofen 4 Xichang 2 GTO Success
> 
> By comparison,
> 
> Countries Launches Failure Success
> ==========================================
> Russia 27 3 24
> China 19 0 19
> United States 20 2 18
> Europe 8 0 8
> India 5 0 5
> Japan 4 0 4
> Ukraine 2 0 2
> Iran 1 0 1


nice perfect score (19/19). lets do that again next year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

qwerrty said:


> nice perfect score (19/19). lets do that again next year


The score will reach 30/30 and surpass all other countries in the next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

XiaoYaoZi said:


> The score will reach 30/30 and surpass all other countries in the next year.



Really? 

I don't think so. I have read somewhere that there are 22 launches planned for the next year. 

Do you have any resource?


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't think so. I have read somewhere that there are 22 launches planned for the next year.
> 
> Do you have any resource?


Next year we will welcome the first flight of new rockets CZ-5, CZ-7, KZ-11.
Manned space programs will come back, which includes Tiangong-2, Shenzhou-11 or Tianzhou-1.
Several space science projects: Quantum communication satellite, Hard X ray telescope, new "Shijian" series of science test satellites.
As many operational satellites as this year about 15 satellites.
Next five years, China will carry out about 150 launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

XiaoYaoZi said:


> Next year we will welcome the first flight of new rockets CZ-5, CZ-7, KZ-11.
> Manned space programs will come back, which includes Tiangong-2, Shenzhou-11 or Tianzhou-1.
> Several space science projects: Quantum communication satellite, Hard X ray telescope, new "Shijian" series of science test satellites.
> As many operational satellites as this year about 15 satellites.
> Next five years, China will carry out about 150 launches.



Actually with the heavier payload rocket, CZ 5, the launch frequency will decrease, because more weight can be lifted in one go. 

Also, as I say, kindly give me some source for your figure of 30 for the next year. I have nothing against you, just that some kind of source would be more credible.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Actually with the heavier payload rocket, CZ 5, the launch frequency will decrease, because more weight can be lifted in one go.
> 
> Also, as I say, kindly give me some source for your figure of 30 for the next year. I have nothing against you, just that some kind of source would be more credible.


Heavy rocket means more space mission as previous mission not able to accomplished becos lack of heavy lifter now can be realized.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Heavy rocket means more space mission as previous mission not able to accomplished becos lack of heavy lifter now can be realized.



But very rarely do satellites weigh more than 3-4 tonnes, a capability that China already has. The heavy lifter will only help with the space station program, reducing the cost of launch per tonne, and in some specific heavy GEO sats. 

Otherwise the current Chinese rockets are powerful enough to launch 95% of the satellites that China would want to launch. 

But anyways, we will see. 

I think 22 is a good number, which I read somewhere. A sudden jump from 19 to 30 is not realistic, and China progresses in an orderly fashion. If you look at Chinese space launch frequencies, never have they jumped from one year to another by more than 5. A sudden jump from 19 to 30; that is of 11 doesn't seem realistic.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But very rarely do satellites weigh more than 3-4 tonnes, a capability that China already has. The heavy lifter will only help with the space station program, reducing the cost of launch per tonne, and in some specific heavy GEO sats.
> 
> Otherwise the current Chinese rockets are powerful enough to launch 95% of the satellites that China would want to launch.
> 
> But anyways, we will see.
> 
> I think 22 is a good number, which I read somewhere. A sudden jump from 19 to 30 is not realistic, and China progresses in an orderly fashion. If you look at Chinese space launch frequencies, never have they jumped from one year to another by more than 5. A sudden jump from 19 to 30; that is of 11 doesn't seem realistic.


You forget about China space station mission. More heavy space module like Tiangong station need to be launched to test out for future China space station. Space mission is not about satellite only. And there is also lunar landing and return of sample mission testing need to be done. Dont tell me these do not require heavy rocket?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

Beast said:


> You forget about China space station mission. More heavy space module like Tiangong station need to be launched to test out for future China space station. Space mission is not about satellite only. And there is also lunar landing and return of sample mission testing need to be done. Dont tell me these do not require heavy rocket?



and 7000~9000kg next generation DFH-5 communication satellites





XiaoYaoZi said:


> The score will reach 30/30 and surpass all other countries in the next year.


*2016*

January - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - BelinterSat-1 / Chinasat-15
April 30 - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - Aleph-1, ÑuSat-1, ÑuSat-2
April - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - SJ-10 Shijian-10
April - CZ-7 - WSLC - ??
May - CZ-2F/G - JSLC, LC43/921 - SZ-11 Shenzhou-11
July - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - TanSat (CarbonSat)
July - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - QSS (Quantum Science Satellite)**
September - CZ-5 - WSLC - ??
Setember / October - ?? - ?? - LJ-1 Luojia-1
December - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GJ-1 GaoJing-1 (1), GJ-1 Gaojing-1 (2)
End - KZ-11 - JSLC (?) - ?? (or Beginning of 2017)
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-3 Gaofen-3
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-5 Gaofen-5
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-6 Gaofen-6
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - Bartolina Sisa (Bolívia)
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - JL-2 Jilin-2
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - JL-3 Jilin-3
?? - CZ-2F/G - JSLC, LC43/921 - SZ-12 Shenzhou-12
?? - CZ-2F/T2 - JSLC, LC43/921 - TG-2 Tiangong-2; Banxing-2
?? - CZ-7 - WSLC, LC201 - TZ-1 Tianzhou
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - FY-3D Fengyun-3D
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - ZY-3 Ziyuan-3 (2)
?? - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)
?? - CZ-3B - XSLC - FY-4A Fengyun-4A
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-3-I3S (Beidou-21)
?? - CZ-2? - ?? - CAS-2A1; CAS-2A2
?? - ?? - ?? - Aoxiang-1 (CubeSat-2U)
?? - CZ-4B - ?? - Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope 'HXMT'
?? - ?? - ?? - Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)

*Was CSES-1 Earthquake electromagnetism monitor satellite
**Was QUESS (QUantum Experiments at Space Scale)



Code:


https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=5060.1340

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> You forget about China space station mission. More heavy space module like Tiangong station need to be launched to test out for future China space station. Space mission is not about satellite only. And there is also lunar landing and return of sample mission testing need to be done. Dont tell me these do not require heavy rocket?



Read my very comment that you have replied to. It clearly states that heavy rockets will be required for future space station progress.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But very rarely do satellites weigh more than 3-4 tonnes, a capability that China already has. The heavy lifter will only help with the space station program, reducing the cost of launch per tonne, and in some specific heavy GEO sats.
> 
> Otherwise the current Chinese rockets are powerful enough to launch 95% of the satellites that China would want to launch.



And what if China wants to launch Beidou-guided telephone pole-sized tungsten rods into orbit and target them at the Yellowstone Caldera?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*China successfully launched all 19 rockets in 2015*

It has been a typical year for China. All 19 rocket launches were successful.

China has the world's best launch record. On average, there is one Chinese launch failure in 10 years. During the previous 15 years, there had been 1.5 Chinese launch failures (e.g. one satellite had to use some of its fuel to attain the proper orbit).

Looking at 2016, China may have as many as 29 rocket launches.
----------

Chinese launch schedule

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

*chinese private spaceflight companies*

*Landspace*
蓝箭空间科技




*
Onespace*
OneSpace 零壹空间





*Shenzhen Yu Long Aerospace Science and Technology Co., Ltd.*
黑桃互动等举办火箭发射计划 推进私人航天业发展-中国太空网
*



*

*Link Space*
China's first private rocket firm aims for market|Companies|chinadaily.com.cn





Kuangchi Science has 52% stake in Jetpack company and is making internet blimps to compete with Google Loon
*





Spacevision*
Beijing start-up plans to offer 'low-cost' space travel in ultra-high balloon | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> *chinese private spaceflight companies*
> 
> 
> *
> Spacevision*
> Beijing start-up plans to offer 'low-cost' space travel in ultra-high balloon | South China Morning Post



Can the balloon do re entry into atmosphere?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*CZ-7*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

IS CZ-7 going to be launched soon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

Beast said:


> Can the balloon do re entry into atmosphere?



I dont think it will be a big deal
Just pump fresh helium into it upon the notice of the next atmospheric travel



qwerrty said:


> *chinese private spaceflight companies*
> 
> *Landspace*
> 蓝箭空间科技
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Onespace*
> OneSpace 零壹空间
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shenzhen Yu Long Aerospace Science and Technology Co., Ltd.*
> 黑桃互动等举办火箭发射计划 推进私人航天业发展-中国太空网
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Link Space*
> China's first private rocket firm aims for market|Companies|chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuangchi Science has 52% stake in Jetpack company and is making internet blimps to compete with Google Loon
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spacevision*
> Beijing start-up plans to offer 'low-cost' space travel in ultra-high balloon | South China Morning Post



Our space scientists are overflowing into the private sector.
It extends China's space programs deeper into the populace with varying scientific sophistications
Very good news!







.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Read my very comment that you have replied to. It clearly states that heavy rockets will be required for future space station progress.


Then why do you think they will be less launched since you know it too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Not sure if this has been posted before but a really good documentary by NASA on Chinese Space Program.






It's full of praise for China's space capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Gaofen satellite system generates millions of images for China's ministries, regional governments*

 Updated: 2015-12-29 16:14
By Zhao Lei in Xichang, Sichuan province(chinadaily.com.cn)
The Gaofen Earth observation satellite system has snapped more than 4 million photos over the past few years, benefiting land resource management, forest surveying, fire prevention and agricultural forecasting across China.

The Ministry of Land and Resources alone has received 695,000 images taken by the Gaofen-1 and 239,000 by the Gaofen-2 and used them to survey natural resources, locate water sources for border defense units, pinpoint disaster hazards, handle emergencies and monitor urban construction, said Fang Hongbin, a senior expert at the ministry's China Aero Geophysical Survey and Remote Sensing Center.

Each year, Fang's team receives high-definition images from 490 places covering 19 million square km. Before April 2013, when China launched the Gaofen-1 observation satellite, almost all of those photos had to be bought from foreign companies, imposing a huge cost on the ministry, he said.

"Now nearly 80 percent of the high-definition images are taken by our Gaofen satellites, which substantially reduces our financial burden and improves our work," he added.

The ministry has made 16-meter-resolution images for all of China's territories and established a database of the nation's geographical features and natural resources.

The Gaofen images have enabled border defense units in southern Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region dig 36 wells to address a water shortage. In the country's northeastern border areas, several military infrastructure projects determined suitable locations through analysis of Gaofen satellite-taken pictures, Fang said.

With the system's assistance, inspectors found several unapproved mining sites in Hunan's Hengyan area and more than 1,000 places in southwestern China that were likely to be struck by natural disasters.

Gaofen satellites have also helped with relief efforts after disasters, including the 2013 Changdu earthquake in Tibet autonomous region and the recent landslide in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, Fang said.

The ministry's law enforcement units now use high-definition images to monitor local governments' land usage, he said.

Currently, 21 provincial-level regions have set up a Gaofen data applications center to receive and distribute images and data generated by the satellites, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

By the end of November, Gaofen-1 and Gaofen-2 had generated more than 4 million images that have been used by 1,100 government departments, institutes and companies in 18 sectors, the administration reported.

Huang Guosheng, a researcher at the State Forestry Administration, said forestry authorities have greatly benefitted from the use of Gaofen images.

"The satellites have enabled us to monitor forests in a timely manner and find forest fires as well as unapproved timber cuttings soon after they take place," he said.

In the agricultural sector, Gaofen satellites reduce local government reliance on foreign satellite images in estimating harvests, forecasting droughts and floods, and forecasting plant disease and pest control, said Zhang Haitao, a publicity officer at agriculture ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hk299792458

To chinese members : Is that real ?






(that I translate as "Ceremony of creation of PLA Space Military unit)

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

hk299792458 said:


> To chinese members : Is that real ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that I translate as "Ceremony of creation of PLA Space Military unit)
> 
> Henri K.



Inside the Ring: China Preps for Space Warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

3 new strategic forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China develops next-generation crew vehicle*

By SinoDefence Editor

15 December 2015 

As China continues to progress towards the construction of a manned space station in the LEO around 2020, the Chinese space industry is now working on the concept of a next-generation multipurpose crewed spacecraft vehicle, which can transport crew or cargo to the Moon, Lagrange Points, Near Earth Asteroids and Mars.

According to a research paper titled “_Concept Definition of New-Generation Multi-Purpose Manned Spacecraft_”, the future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle will be a capsule-type spacecraft, capable of carrying 2 to 6 crew members to Earth orbit and beyond. The spacecraft will be built in two versions: a 14-tonne version for LEO, Near Earth Asteroid and Mars missions, and a 20-tonne version for lunar landing missions. The two versions will be based on the same crew module design, but feature different propulsion systems to meet different mission requirements.

The paper was published published in the January 2014 issue (Vol.35) of _Chinese Journal of Aeronautics_ by the Institution of Manned Spacecraft System Engineering (IMSSE), a R&D centre of China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and the designer of the Shenzhou vehicle. The paper’s authors include a number of senior IMSSE staff such as Yang Lei (IMSSE chief engineer), Zhang Bainan (IMSSE director) and Huang Zhen (IMSSE vice director).

*Mission Requirements*

The paper envisages that China’s future human space flight programme will comprise five typical types of missions: ferry flights to and from the space station in the LEO, as well as exploration missions to Lagrange Points of the Earth-Lunar System, Lunar surface, Near Earth Asteroids, and Mars. The future Chinese crew vehicle will therefore need to be able to support all of these missions with a single baseline design, using a modular architecture to achieve high degrees of flexibility, expandability, and reusability.

For lunar landing and deep space missions, the spacecraft will need to carry up to 4 crew members. For ferry flights to the LEO space station, the spacecraft is required to carry up to 6 (the maximum number of crew members supported by the future Tiangong Space Station).

Based on the concepts of future lunar landing and deep space missions, the future multi-purpose crew vehicle is required to be capable of serving independently in orbit for at least 21 days, or 2 years if docked with the space station.

The future LEO and deep space flight missions will require a delta-v of 800 m/s, whereas the future lunar landing mission will require 1,700 m/s. This will be satisfied by the introduction of two different service modules for the spacecraft vehicle.

For deep space and lunar missions, the crew module will need to sustain a re-entry velocity of 11.2 km/s (second cosmic velocity).

*Design*

The future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle will be launched aboard either the CZ-7 or CZ-5 rocket launcher, both expected to fly in 2016. The CZ-7 has a payload capacity of 14 t to the LEO, while the CZ-5 has a payload capacity of 25 t to the LEO. Both launchers are currently in development, and will require further modifications to become man-rated.

It can be seen that the design of the future Chinese crew vehicle bears some influences by the U.S. next-generation crewed spacecraft vehicles currently in development, such as the Boeing CST-100 and Orion CEV.





The two versions of the future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle

*Aerodynamic design:* The crew module will be in a blunt cone shape, similar to that of the Boeing CST-100 or Orion CEV.

*Arrangement:* Instead of the three-module arrangement of the current Shenzhou vehicle, the future Chinese crew vehicle will adopt a two-module arrangement, with a large inhabitable crew module at the front, and an uninhabitable cylindrical-shaped service module at back. The size of the re-entry vehicle will be twice of Shenzhou’s, capable of accommodating up to six crew members. A docking port and its associated docking sensors are fitted to the front-end of the crew module. The spacecraft can be fitted with two different service modules, with different propulsion systems and propellant capacities.

*Emergency escape system:* The future Chinese crew vehicle will feature an integrated launch escape system, with solid rocket launch abort motors fitted on the service module to separate the entire spacecraft vehicle from the rocket launcher in case of emergency.

*Thermal shielding:* The thermal shield of the future crew vehicle will be made from light weight ablator material, such as Phenolic Impregnated Carbon Ablator (PICA).

*Recovery:* The paper suggested that the future crew vehicle should be recovered using sea-landing at a location near the Earth equator off Chinese coast, while retaining the land recovery capability as backup. The re-entry capsule will be equipped with multiple parachutes and airbags for a soft landing at sea or in land.

*Reusability:* The paper suggested that the future crew vehicle should explore the possibility of a reusable crew module (or some of its systems) in order to lower the vehicle’s operational cost.

*TT&C:* The future Chinese crew vehicle will be capable of continuous communications throughout the atmospheric re-entry.

The paper outlined the key technologies required for the development of the future crew vehicle, including:


A system design approach allowing optimisation, modularisation, and reusability;
Aerodynamic design for high-velocity atmospheric re-entry, as well as its demonstration and validation;
Light weight ablator thermal shield;
Guidance, navigation and communications (GNC) during high-velocity atmospheric re-entry;
Spacecraft sea recovery using multiple parachutes;
Advanced launch abort system, including the miniaturised solid rocket motor;
Highly integrated avionics;
Spacecraft self-diagnosis system;





The CZ-5 is one of the launcher candidates for the future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle

*Development*

It is understood that the concept evaluation stage of the future multi-purpose crew vehicle began around 2013, and the development was initiated later in the same year. CAST is responsible for the development of the spacecraft’s crew module, while the service module may be developed by a different institution of the China Aerospace Science & Technology (CAST) consortium.

The first flight of the spacecraft vehicle can take place as early as 2020, but this will depend on the future mission requirements, the development progress of the CZ-5 and CZ-7 launchers, and the construction of new launch facilities at either Jiuquan or Hainan launch centre.

In November 2015, 508 Institute of CAST completed an airdrop test using a set of three parachutes, each with 1,200 square metres of surface area. The test was believed to be associated with the development of the future multi-purpose crew vehicle.

Once in service, the multi-purpose crew vehicle is expected to replace the Shenzhou spacecraft current in use for all future human space flight missions.

China develops next-generation crew vehicle | SinoDefence

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> *China develops next-generation crew vehicle*
> 
> By SinoDefence Editor
> 
> 15 December 2015
> 
> As China continues to progress towards the construction of a manned space station in the LEO around 2020, the Chinese space industry is now working on the concept of a next-generation multipurpose crewed spacecraft vehicle, which can transport crew or cargo to the Moon, Lagrange Points, Near Earth Asteroids and Mars.
> 
> According to a research paper titled “_Concept Definition of New-Generation Multi-Purpose Manned Spacecraft_”, the future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle will be a capsule-type spacecraft, capable of carrying 2 to 6 crew members to Earth orbit and beyond. The spacecraft will be built in two versions: a 14-tonne version for LEO, Near Earth Asteroid and Mars missions, and a 20-tonne version for lunar landing missions. The two versions will be based on the same crew module design, but feature different propulsion systems to meet different mission requirements.
> 
> The paper was published published in the January 2014 issue (Vol.35) of _Chinese Journal of Aeronautics_ by the Institution of Manned Spacecraft System Engineering (IMSSE), a R&D centre of China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and the designer of the Shenzhou vehicle. The paper’s authors include a number of senior IMSSE staff such as Yang Lei (IMSSE chief engineer), Zhang Bainan (IMSSE director) and Huang Zhen (IMSSE vice director).
> 
> *Mission Requirements*
> 
> The paper envisages that China’s future human space flight programme will comprise five typical types of missions: ferry flights to and from the space station in the LEO, as well as exploration missions to Lagrange Points of the Earth-Lunar System, Lunar surface, Near Earth Asteroids, and Mars. The future Chinese crew vehicle will therefore need to be able to support all of these missions with a single baseline design, using a modular architecture to achieve high degrees of flexibility, expandability, and reusability.
> 
> For lunar landing and deep space missions, the spacecraft will need to carry up to 4 crew members. For ferry flights to the LEO space station, the spacecraft is required to carry up to 6 (the maximum number of crew members supported by the future Tiangong Space Station).
> 
> Based on the concepts of future lunar landing and deep space missions, the future multi-purpose crew vehicle is required to be capable of serving independently in orbit for at least 21 days, or 2 years if docked with the space station.
> 
> The future LEO and deep space flight missions will require a delta-v of 800 m/s, whereas the future lunar landing mission will require 1,700 m/s. This will be satisfied by the introduction of two different service modules for the spacecraft vehicle.
> 
> For deep space and lunar missions, the crew module will need to sustain a re-entry velocity of 11.2 km/s (second cosmic velocity).
> 
> *Design*
> 
> The future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle will be launched aboard either the CZ-7 or CZ-5 rocket launcher, both expected to fly in 2016. The CZ-7 has a payload capacity of 14 t to the LEO, while the CZ-5 has a payload capacity of 25 t to the LEO. Both launchers are currently in development, and will require further modifications to become man-rated.
> 
> It can be seen that the design of the future Chinese crew vehicle bears some influences by the U.S. next-generation crewed spacecraft vehicles currently in development, such as the Boeing CST-100 and Orion CEV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two versions of the future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle
> 
> *Aerodynamic design:* The crew module will be in a blunt cone shape, similar to that of the Boeing CST-100 or Orion CEV.
> 
> *Arrangement:* Instead of the three-module arrangement of the current Shenzhou vehicle, the future Chinese crew vehicle will adopt a two-module arrangement, with a large inhabitable crew module at the front, and an uninhabitable cylindrical-shaped service module at back. The size of the re-entry vehicle will be twice of Shenzhou’s, capable of accommodating up to six crew members. A docking port and its associated docking sensors are fitted to the front-end of the crew module. The spacecraft can be fitted with two different service modules, with different propulsion systems and propellant capacities.
> 
> *Emergency escape system:* The future Chinese crew vehicle will feature an integrated launch escape system, with solid rocket launch abort motors fitted on the service module to separate the entire spacecraft vehicle from the rocket launcher in case of emergency.
> 
> *Thermal shielding:* The thermal shield of the future crew vehicle will be made from light weight ablator material, such as Phenolic Impregnated Carbon Ablator (PICA).
> 
> *Recovery:* The paper suggested that the future crew vehicle should be recovered using sea-landing at a location near the Earth equator off Chinese coast, while retaining the land recovery capability as backup. The re-entry capsule will be equipped with multiple parachutes and airbags for a soft landing at sea or in land.
> 
> *Reusability:* The paper suggested that the future crew vehicle should explore the possibility of a reusable crew module (or some of its systems) in order to lower the vehicle’s operational cost.
> 
> *TT&C:* The future Chinese crew vehicle will be capable of continuous communications throughout the atmospheric re-entry.
> 
> The paper outlined the key technologies required for the development of the future crew vehicle, including:
> 
> 
> A system design approach allowing optimisation, modularisation, and reusability;
> Aerodynamic design for high-velocity atmospheric re-entry, as well as its demonstration and validation;
> Light weight ablator thermal shield;
> Guidance, navigation and communications (GNC) during high-velocity atmospheric re-entry;
> Spacecraft sea recovery using multiple parachutes;
> Advanced launch abort system, including the miniaturised solid rocket motor;
> Highly integrated avionics;
> Spacecraft self-diagnosis system;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CZ-5 is one of the launcher candidates for the future Chinese multi-purpose crew vehicle
> 
> *Development*
> 
> It is understood that the concept evaluation stage of the future multi-purpose crew vehicle began around 2013, and the development was initiated later in the same year. CAST is responsible for the development of the spacecraft’s crew module, while the service module may be developed by a different institution of the China Aerospace Science & Technology (CAST) consortium.
> 
> The first flight of the spacecraft vehicle can take place as early as 2020, but this will depend on the future mission requirements, the development progress of the CZ-5 and CZ-7 launchers, and the construction of new launch facilities at either Jiuquan or Hainan launch centre.
> 
> In November 2015, 508 Institute of CAST completed an airdrop test using a set of three parachutes, each with 1,200 square metres of surface area. The test was believed to be associated with the development of the future multi-purpose crew vehicle.
> 
> Once in service, the multi-purpose crew vehicle is expected to replace the Shenzhou spacecraft current in use for all future human space flight missions.
> 
> China develops next-generation crew vehicle | SinoDefence



I don't care what some other people say, manned missions are always so much more exciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bobsm

*Chang'e-3 landing site named "Guang Han Gong"*
English.news.cn 2016-01-05 19:14:33 

BEIJING, Jan. 5 (Xinhua) -- The landing site of China's first moon lander Chang'e-3 has been named "Guang Han Gong" or "Moon Palace", more than two years after the spacecraft made a successful soft-landing on the moon in December 2013.

Together with three nearby impact craters, the name was approved by the International Astronomical Union (IAU), China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) announced on Tuesday.

In Chinese mythology, Chang'e is the goddess of the moon while "Guang Han Gong" is the palace that houses Chang'e and her pet Yutu (Jade Rabbit).

The three craters were given the names Zi Wei, Tian Shi and Tai Wei, three constellations in traditional Chinese astrology, according to Liu Jizhong, director of the lunar exploration project of the SASTIND.

The lunar rover Yutu recently found a new type of basaltic rock that could shed light on lunar volcanism, according to an article published by Chinese scientists in the Nature Communications science journal last month.

A total of 22 lunar features have been given Chinese names. The first crater was named Zu Chongzhi after a famous Chinese mathematician in 1961.

Li Chunlai, a member of the naming committee for lunar features, said the coordinates of "Guang Han Gong", with a diameter of 154 meters, are 44.12 degrees north latitude and 19.51 degrees west longitude. The crater, along with other features, is included in the area covered by lunar rover Yutu.

Rita Schulz, chair of the IAU Division F WG Planetary System Nomenclature, said landing sites on the moon can only be officially named when they are the first landing sites for the country's spacecraft.


Chang'e-3 landing site named "Guang Han Gong" - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiqiu

CZ-5 heavy rocket, Asia's No.1 in terms of payload, was tested at Jan 5,2016. The formal launch will take place later this year.


















Later this year will also see the first launch of CZ-7,





plus Shenzhou-11 and Tiangong-2 space lab, and docking.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

CZ-5
2016年1月5日上午，中国长征五号重型火箭（合练箭）进行相关综合演练，为今年长征五号正式发射进行前期的准备和检测。

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Any news regarding the CZ-9?

What is that ring?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Any news regarding the CZ-9?
> 
> What is that ring?



Integrally forged transition ring used on heavy rocket（read：CZ-9)

中国攻克重型火箭最大难题 将为载人登月铺路(图)_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Integrally forged transition ring used on heavy rocket（read：CZ-9)
> 
> 中国攻克重型火箭最大难题 将为载人登月铺路(图)_凤凰资讯



Construction has already started? Is the ring only for testing or is it actually a component of the prototype?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Construction has already started? Is the ring only for testing or is it actually a component of the prototype?



The CZ-9 project is yet to receive the necessary approval。

Space-based global real-time video monitoring system（No hidings for CVs etc）

This year's undisclosed winner of the National Science and Technology Progress Award（Special Class）






Notice the tall guy standing right behind President Xi。

His name was missing from the list of award winners

@Bussard Ramjet （forget about what Gaofen-4 can do。China has more than one tool up its sleeves to keep a close watch on her potential foes）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

Code:


http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/satellite/XY-2/XY-2.html







reusable recoverable satellite


Code:


http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/satellite/Reusabl-FSW.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

HXMT
planned launch time: 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

Anyone could help? sir @gambit

How the satellites resolve with cloud cover ?


----------



## gambit

BoQ77 said:


> Anyone could help? sir @gambit
> 
> How the satellites resolve with cloud cover ?


They cannot.

A body always emit/reflect something, whether it is infrared or in the visible spectrum. Likewise, the type of sensor will return the appropriate image type.






For example, if you have an infrared sensor, you will 'see' that body in the infrared spectrum, but not in the other ranges in the EM spectrum. If a satellite is equipped with a visible spectrum camera and lens system, it will 'see' that body only in the visible spectrum, but not in the other ranges in the EM spectrum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

*Multi-Rotary Joints SPS 
China Academy of Space Technology, Beijing, China


Code:


http://spacejournal.ohio.edu/issue18/cast.html





*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nang2

BoQ77 said:


> *South China Sea: Australia steps up air patrols in defiance of Beijing*
> Date
> December 15, 2015 - 10:04PM
> *South China Sea: Australian air patrol recorded*
> The BBC record a Royal Australian Air Force surveillance plane conducting an air patrol over the fiercely contested South China Sea.
> 
> Australia has stepped up military surveillance flights over the South China Sea in a signal to Beijing that it means to continue operating in the regional flashpoint area despite heightened tensions provoked by territorial disputes.
> 
> In a move that is likely to grate with the Chinese government, an RAAF P-3 Orion aircraft carried out patrols in the air space in recent weeks, prompting a demand from Chinese naval forces in the waters below to explain itself.
> 
> Defence confirmed the recent flight, though only after the plane's presence happened to be noticed by a BBC journalist in the area, who recorded an Australian crewman telling the Chinese navy that the plane was "exercising international freedom of navigation rights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese development at Hughes Reef in the disputed Spratly Islands chain in the South China Sea._ Photo: Fairfax_
> 
> While such surveillance flights have been conducted for years in the South China Sea under Operation Gateway, their tempo has been increased in the past 12 to 18 months, it is understood.
> 
> This amounts to a calculated signal to Beijing that Australia does not accept the sea territory claims generated by China's building of artificial islands in the area, which is subject to claims by Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam and others.
> 
> The government played down the patrol, saying it was a routine part of Operation Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Royal Australian Air Force P-3 Orion aircraft.
> 
> But experts said it sent a clear message that Australia would not yield space to China's growing ambition to unilaterally control the strategically important waters.
> 
> Crucially, it comes amid heightened tensions after a US destroyer sailed close to one of China's artificial islands in late October in a so-called "freedom of navigation" exercise.
> 
> James Goldrick, a retired naval officer who is now advising the government on its upcoming Defence white paper, said the RAAF's flight could be interpreted as a challenge by China.
> 
> "The signal is that we'll continue with our routine operations," he said. "Inherently, it is an element of challenge and what it's saying is we're doing our normal things that we've always done within the requirements of international law."
> 
> Benjamin Schreer, a strategic expert with Macquarie University, agreed Australia was making a point.
> 
> "Apparently the pilot seems to feel the urge to convince the Chinese navy … that we have every right to be in that airspace … This really takes place in a changing strategic and political context."
> 
> Peter Jennings, executive director of the Australian Strategic Policy Institute, said that "nothing is routine in the South China Sea right now because of the heightened state of tension in the region".
> 
> "Even the routine takes on a higher profile."
> 
> But he said it was "ridiculous" that the latest flight was revealed by a BBC journalist. The government should publicly state what it was doing to send the strongest possible signal to Beijing, he said.
> 
> The experts agreed such flights did not pose any major risk to RAAF planes through an escalation.
> 
> *BBC journalist Rupert Wingfield-Hayes was on another plane close to the disputed Mischief Reef near the Philippines when he recorded the voice of an Australian airman *who had been called to account by the Chinese navy. He published a story describing the encounter on Tuesday.
> 
> "*China navy, China navy*," the airman is heard saying. "*We are an Australian aircraft exercising international freedom of navigation rights, in international airspace in accordance with the international civil aviation convention, and the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea. Over*."
> 
> *The Chinese did not respond further.*
> 
> Sam Bateman, a former navy officer now with the University of Wollongong, said that this was a standard call.
> 
> "That's the sort of radio call they would make if they were going near a foreign warship. It's purely a safety measure that the ship knows whose aircraft this is, what it's doing."
> 
> Read more: South China Sea: Australia steps up air patrols in defiance of Beijing
> Follow us: @smh on Twitter | sydneymorningherald on Facebook


Throughout the whole article, I didn't get the "defiance" part. All I got was that China navy demanded an explanation and Australian airman explained. I thought defiance would be that the airman refused to explain. But again, English isn't my native tongue. What do I know?


----------



## JSCh

*The hidden man fuelling China’s military ambitions: Xiang Libin honoured for work on ‘super camera’ to aid spy satellites*
_Latest breakthrough means China may now be able to track missile launch sites and other targets even if they are camouflaged or hidden underground_

PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 12 January, 2016, 5:15pm
UPDATED : Tuesday, 12 January, 2016, 5:15pm
Stephen Chen chen.binglin@scmp.com
A scientist who specialises in optics and has been developing a “super camera” for use in reconnaissance satellites has pocketed China’s top science award for his latest technological breakthrough, hinting at how formidable the nation’s military is becoming and the measures taken to keep such developments under wraps.

Hyperspectral imaging expert Xiang Libin, 49, received the prestigious gong from President Xi Jinping during the annual national science and technology awards ceremony in Beijing on Friday.

During an official group photo session with state leaders, Professor Xiang was pictured in a prominent position behind Xi, hinting at the level of importance attached to his work.

This level of official recognition suggests China may have fully acquired the technology to locate and track military targets that are usually camouflaged or hidden underground, such as missile launch sites and testing facilities for nuclear weapons.





This image shows the technical layout of the China Commercial Remote-sensing Satellite System (CCRSS), which will be launched this year. Its hyperspectral sensors can allegedly outperform those of the Artemis system on the US military satellite TecSat-3, which was launched in 2010. Source: Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth, Chinese Academy of Sciences​
Due to the sensitivity of the research, however, Xiang’s name did not appear on the list of award recipients; neither were his efforts trumpeted with the usual pomp and ceremony preserved for patriotic milestones by China’s state-run media.

But Xiang, a former director at the Academy of Opto-Electronics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, is well known among China’s optical research community for his pioneering works on hyperspectral imaging sensors. He now runs the Shanghai Engineering Centre for Microsatellites.

While traditional cameras can capture an object’s appearance, a hyperspectral camera is able to determine what the object is.

For example, a military spy satellite equipped with hyperspectral sensors would be able to tell the difference between a genuine and “counterfeit” fighter jet if they were parked side by side at an airport. In contrast, the two would appear identical to cameras that use optical, infrared or microwave rays, now matter how sharp the images they produce.





An image taken over Australia using a hyperspectral camera aboard China’s Tiangong-1 space lab reveals the distribution of minerals and agricultural vegetation in the area, in this 2011 file photo. Photo: Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth, Chinese Academy of Sciences​
The hyperspectral imaging technology did the trick by examining the electromagnetic “fingerprint” of the target. The camera collected spectral data over a continuous range of electromagnetic bands for each pixel. The resulting data revealed the object’s true chemical composition and physical traits.

Now scientists claim that a military or government intelligence service could use such a satellite to search for any “object of interest” anywhere in the world. This could be a specific vehicle, a strategic missile launch site, camouflaged roadside bombs, or even nuclear-testing facilities hidden underground as they all have their own hyperspectral “fingerprint”.

Over the last decade, Yuan Yan, a professor of optical science at Beihang University in Beijing, has co-authored many research papers with Xiang on the theme of a hyperspectral imaging sensor for use in a satellite.

She confirmed to the _South China Morning Post_ that Xiang was the man standing behind Xi in the aforementioned group photo.





Professor Xiang (the tall, balding man with glasses) is pictured behind the right shoulder of Chinese President Xi Jinping in this group photo with state leaders in Beijing on Friday. Xiang’s prominent position implies the importance of his research to China’s defence industry. Photo: Handout​
But Yuan declined to provide more details on Xiang’s award-winning breakthrough.

“It is classified … for good reason,” she said.

*Read the rest of the article* -> The hidden man fuelling China’s military ambitions: Xiang Libin honoured for work on ‘super camera’ to aid spy satellites | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *The hidden man fuelling China’s military ambitions: Xiang Libin honoured for work on ‘super camera’ to aid spy satellites*
> _Latest breakthrough means China may now be able to track missile launch sites and other targets even if they are camouflaged or hidden underground_
> 
> PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 12 January, 2016, 5:15pm
> UPDATED : Tuesday, 12 January, 2016, 5:15pm
> Stephen Chen chen.binglin@scmp.com
> A scientist who specialises in optics and has been developing a “super camera” for use in reconnaissance satellites has pocketed China’s top science award for his latest technological breakthrough, hinting at how formidable the nation’s military is becoming and the measures taken to keep such developments under wraps.
> 
> Hyperspectral imaging expert Xiang Libin, 49, received the prestigious gong from President Xi Jinping during the annual national science and technology awards ceremony in Beijing on Friday.
> 
> During an official group photo session with state leaders, Professor Xiang was pictured in a prominent position behind Xi, hinting at the level of importance attached to his work.
> 
> This level of official recognition suggests China may have fully acquired the technology to locate and track military targets that are usually camouflaged or hidden underground, such as missile launch sites and testing facilities for nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the sensitivity of the research, however, Xiang’s name did not appear on the list of award recipients; neither were his efforts trumpeted with the usual pomp and ceremony preserved for patriotic milestones by China’s state-run media.
> 
> But Xiang, a former director at the Academy of Opto-Electronics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, is well known among China’s optical research community for his pioneering works on hyperspectral imaging sensors. He now runs the Shanghai Engineering Centre for Microsatellites.
> 
> While traditional cameras can capture an object’s appearance, a hyperspectral camera is able to determine what the object is.
> 
> For example, a military spy satellite equipped with hyperspectral sensors would be able to tell the difference between a genuine and “counterfeit” fighter jet if they were parked side by side at an airport. In contrast, the two would appear identical to cameras that use optical, infrared or microwave rays, now matter how sharp the images they produce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hyperspectral imaging technology did the trick by examining the electromagnetic “fingerprint” of the target. The camera collected spectral data over a continuous range of electromagnetic bands for each pixel. The resulting data revealed the object’s true chemical composition and physical traits.
> 
> Now scientists claim that a military or government intelligence service could use such a satellite to search for any “object of interest” anywhere in the world. This could be a specific vehicle, a strategic missile launch site, camouflaged roadside bombs, or even nuclear-testing facilities hidden underground as they all have their own hyperspectral “fingerprint”.
> 
> Over the last decade, Yuan Yan, a professor of optical science at Beihang University in Beijing, has co-authored many research papers with Xiang on the theme of a hyperspectral imaging sensor for use in a satellite.
> 
> She confirmed to the _South China Morning Post_ that Xiang was the man standing behind Xi in the aforementioned group photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Yuan declined to provide more details on Xiang’s award-winning breakthrough.
> 
> “It is classified … for good reason,” she said.
> 
> *Read the rest of the article* -> The hidden man fuelling China’s military ambitions: Xiang Libin honoured for work on ‘super camera’ to aid spy satellites | South China Morning Post



XiangLi Bin，not Xiang Libin。

Compound surname - XiangLi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*GAOFEN 4, THE WORLD'S MOST POWERFUL GEO SPY SATELLITE, CONTINUES CHINA'S GREAT LEAP FORWARD INTO SPACE*

AN ETERNAL EYE ON THE CHINA SEAS

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Posted January 8, 2016




=GT at China Defense Forum

Journey's Start

The Gaofen 4 was launched on December 28, 2015 from Xichang in central China, on a CZ-3B/Long March 3 rocket, to a geosynchronous orbit 22,000 miles above the Earth.

On December 28, 2015, a Long March 3B/G2 rocket launched from Xichang and lofted into space the 4.6 ton Gaofen-4 imaging satellite.





Nasaspaceflight.com

Gaofen 4 Orbit

The GEO orbit of Gaofen 4 means that it can maintain continuous coverage of Chinese territory and surrounding areas. It's also the most powerful GEO satellite, good enough to track aircraft carriers in near real time from space.

Billed as a disaster relief satellite, the Gaofen 4 was placed in Geosynchronous Orbit (GEO). GEO satellites constantly stay above a patch of Earth, thus providing constant 24 hour surveillance of a geographic area. By contrast, low earth orbit (LEO) satellites such as the U.S. KH-11 spy satellites are closer to the Earth, so their speed exceeds that of the Earth's rotation (meaning that they cannot maintain continuous surveillance over specific locations). In the Gaofen 4's case, its range of view is a 7,000km by 7,000km box of 49 million square kilometers of Asian land and water in and around China.






CCTV 13

Gaofen 4

The 4.6 ton Gaofen 4 is the most powerful GEO spy satellite, with a imaging resolution of under 50 meters in color, and 400 meters for thermal imaging.

The Gaofen 4 is the world's most powerful GEO spy satellite. It has a color image resolution of slightly less than 50 meters (which is enough to track aircraft carriers by their wake at sea) and a thermal imaging resolution of 400m (good for spotting forest fires). It may also have a lower resolution video streaming capacity. Because of its round-the-clock coverage of Chinese territory and near aboard, Gaofen 4 can provide instant coverage of earthquake or typhoon hit areas to support humanitarian relief. It will also allow China to monitor strategic foreign sites such as WMD facilities and naval bases inside its observation box.





ChinaSpaceflight.com

The High Ground

As a high orbiting GEO satellite, the Gaofen 4 would be very difficult to attack with anti-satellite weapons.





Jilin Provincial Government

Jilin Constellation

When the Jilin satellite constellation is completed in 2030, it will have 138 small satellites that provide a snapshot of any place on Earth every ten minutes.

The satellite is part of the dual use China High-Resolution Earth Observation System (CHEOS), which already has five other satellites (Gaofen 1, 2, 3, 5 and 8). This fits within a larger program of radar, imaging, hyperspectral and atmosphere monitoring satellites that will support Chinese civilian missions like agriculture, construction, disaster relief and climate change monitoring. Of course, the Chinese Aerospace Force (a new branch of the PLA following its December 2015 reorganization) could easily make use of such satellites during Chinese military operations. Also of interest is the Jilin LEO imaging satellites (sponsored by the Jilin Provincial government); the first four Jilin satellites launched in October 2015 and already have 80cm imaging resolution. By 2030, the Jilin constellation will have 1*38 imaging, high-resolution small satellites* that provide all weather coverage of any point on Earth, at 10 minute intervals.






xyz via China Defense Forum

GEO Spy Satellite

This scientific article by Beijing Institute of Space Mechanics and Electricity's Zhang Yue, Wang Chao, Su Yuan and Jiao Jianchao, describes temperature control on a 20+ meter diameter mirror made of optical membrane foil (a smaller satellite can unfold the optical membrane foil to create a larger lens to enable higher resolution). DARPA is also looking at similar concepts to meet American IMINT needs.

With a lifespan of 8 years, the Gaofen 4 will likely be superseded by future GEO observation satellites with higher resolution imaging capabilities. One intriguing possibility is revealed in a study from a Chinese engineering journal. Enterprising scientists propose that a future GEO spy satellite could deploy *a foldable telescope lens of over 20 meters diameter*, which could be powerful enough to provide sub 1-meter resolution (similar to Ball Aerospace and DARPA's Membrane Optics program). Such a futuristic GEO spy satellite wouldn't just be able to find interesting targets like aircraft carriers and missile launcher trucks, it could beam back real time video streams of enemy forces underway.

Gaofen 4, The World's Most Powerful GEO Spy Satellite, Continues China's Great Leap Forward Into Space | Popular Science

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> *The hidden man fuelling China’s military ambitions: Xiang Libin honoured for work on ‘super camera’ to aid spy satellites*
> _Latest breakthrough means China may now be able to track missile launch sites and other targets even if they are camouflaged or hidden underground_
> 
> PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 12 January, 2016, 5:15pm
> UPDATED : Tuesday, 12 January, 2016, 5:15pm
> Stephen Chen chen.binglin@scmp.com
> A scientist who specialises in optics and has been developing a “super camera” for use in reconnaissance satellites has pocketed China’s top science award for his latest technological breakthrough, hinting at how formidable the nation’s military is becoming and the measures taken to keep such developments under wraps.
> 
> Hyperspectral imaging expert Xiang Libin, 49, received the prestigious gong from President Xi Jinping during the annual national science and technology awards ceremony in Beijing on Friday.
> 
> During an official group photo session with state leaders, Professor Xiang was pictured in a prominent position behind Xi, hinting at the level of importance attached to his work.
> 
> This level of official recognition suggests China may have fully acquired the technology to locate and track military targets that are usually camouflaged or hidden underground, such as missile launch sites and testing facilities for nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows the technical layout of the China Commercial Remote-sensing Satellite System (CCRSS), which will be launched this year. Its hyperspectral sensors can allegedly outperform those of the Artemis system on the US military satellite TecSat-3, which was launched in 2010. Source: Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth, Chinese Academy of Sciences​
> Due to the sensitivity of the research, however, Xiang’s name did not appear on the list of award recipients; neither were his efforts trumpeted with the usual pomp and ceremony preserved for patriotic milestones by China’s state-run media.
> 
> But Xiang, a former director at the Academy of Opto-Electronics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, is well known among China’s optical research community for his pioneering works on hyperspectral imaging sensors. He now runs the Shanghai Engineering Centre for Microsatellites.
> 
> While traditional cameras can capture an object’s appearance, a hyperspectral camera is able to determine what the object is.
> 
> For example, a military spy satellite equipped with hyperspectral sensors would be able to tell the difference between a genuine and “counterfeit” fighter jet if they were parked side by side at an airport. In contrast, the two would appear identical to cameras that use optical, infrared or microwave rays, now matter how sharp the images they produce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image taken over Australia using a hyperspectral camera aboard China’s Tiangong-1 space lab reveals the distribution of minerals and agricultural vegetation in the area, in this 2011 file photo. Photo: Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth, Chinese Academy of Sciences​
> The hyperspectral imaging technology did the trick by examining the electromagnetic “fingerprint” of the target. The camera collected spectral data over a continuous range of electromagnetic bands for each pixel. The resulting data revealed the object’s true chemical composition and physical traits.
> 
> Now scientists claim that a military or government intelligence service could use such a satellite to search for any “object of interest” anywhere in the world. This could be a specific vehicle, a strategic missile launch site, camouflaged roadside bombs, or even nuclear-testing facilities hidden underground as they all have their own hyperspectral “fingerprint”.
> 
> Over the last decade, Yuan Yan, a professor of optical science at Beihang University in Beijing, has co-authored many research papers with Xiang on the theme of a hyperspectral imaging sensor for use in a satellite.
> 
> She confirmed to the _South China Morning Post_ that Xiang was the man standing behind Xi in the aforementioned group photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Xiang (the tall, balding man with glasses) is pictured behind the right shoulder of Chinese President Xi Jinping in this group photo with state leaders in Beijing on Friday. Xiang’s prominent position implies the importance of his research to China’s defence industry. Photo: Handout​
> But Yuan declined to provide more details on Xiang’s award-winning breakthrough.
> 
> “It is classified … for good reason,” she said.
> 
> *Read the rest of the article* -> The hidden man fuelling China’s military ambitions: Xiang Libin honoured for work on ‘super camera’ to aid spy satellites | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


>



Launch due in H2 2016。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China’s quantum space pioneer: We need to explore the unknown*
_Pan Jian-Wei is masterminding a project to test quantum entanglement in space._

Celeste Biever
13 January 2016
Pan Jian-Wei is leading a satellite project that will probe quantum entanglement.

Physicist Pan Jian-Wei is the architect of the world’s first attempt to set up a quantum communications link between Earth and space — an experiment that is set to begin with the launch of a satellite in June.

The satellite will test whether the quantum property of entanglement extends over record-breaking distances of more than 1,000 kilometres, by beaming individual entangled photons between space and various ground stations on Earth. It will also test whether it is possible, using entangled photons, to teleport information securely between Earth and space.

On 8 January, Pan, who works at the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei, won a major national Chinese science prize (worth 200,000 yuan, or US$30,000) for his contributions to quantum science. He spoke to _Nature _about why his experiments are necessary and about the changing nature of Chinese space-science missions.

*Read the full article *-> China’s quantum space pioneer: We need to explore the unknown : Nature News & Comment

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*China to launch crewed Shenzhou-11 space mission in 2016*
ANDREW JONES
2016/01/08


A Long March 2F rocket, with the tell-tale launch escape system on top, launching the crewed Shenzhou-10 from Jiuquan in June 2013. (Photo: CNS)

China has confirmed it will launch the crewed Shenzhou-11 space mission in 2016 to dock in orbit with the country’s second space laboratory.

According to state news agency Xinhua, China will first launch the country’s new Tiangong-2 space lab in the first half of the year, before sending three taikonauts into orbit on board Shenzhou-11.

The Shenzhou-11 mission will be launched by a Long March 2F rocket from the Jiuquan launch centre in the Gobi desert.

Once in orbit, the Shenzhou craft will dock with Tiangong-2, with the taikonauts expected to carry out a range of science experiments.

Shenzhou-11 will be the country’s sixth human spaceflight mission and marks the next step in China’s plans to establish a space station in Low Earth Orbit.

The ambitious program will see the core module of the Chinese space station launched in 2018. It is scheduled to be completed by 2023.

It could shortly after become the world’s only space station. Partners to the International Space Station (ISS) have so far agreed to keep it operating until 2024, though this may be extended to 2028.

China has been barred from the largely US-led ISS due to American concerns over national security, contributing to China's decision to push ahead with its own station.

*China's human space program*
China is a latecomer to human spaceflight, having officially approved the so-called Shenzhou program in 1992, but it has made giant strides in the extremely demanding field.

After unmanned test flights, the country’s first attempt at human spaceflight took place in October 2003 with Shenzhou-5, which saw taikonaut Yang Liwei become China’s first person in space.

This made China only the third country to independently put an astronaut in space. 

Since then China has launched four more crewed missions. Notably Liu Yang, below, became China’s first female in space in June 2012 onboard the Shenzhou-9 mission.






China’s latest crewed mission in 2013 saw China’s second female taikonaut Wang Yaping give a lecture from space.

Both Shenzhou-9 and -10 completed manual dockings with the Tiangong-1 space lab, launched in late 2011.

The identity of the crew for Shenzhou-11 has not been disclosed.

Possibilities from China’s Yuhangyuan (“astronaut”) program include Liu Wang, Zhang Xiaoguang as well as Liu Boming,Deng Qingming and Chun Panzhan, who were rumoured to be the back-up crew for Shenzhou-10.

One of China’s two female taikonauts could again be part of the crew or even command the mission. However, it is considered unlikely that China will risk sending pioneer Liu Yang back into space.

*Accelerating space program*
Aside from Shenzhou-11 and Tiangong-2, this year will be a crucial and busy year for China’s space program.

It will debut the largest and most complex rocket yet, the Long March 5, which will expand the country’s launch capacity by 2.5 times.

One variant of the heavy-lift Long March 5 will be capable of lifting 25 tonnes to Low Earth Orbit, making it comparable to the US’ Delta-IV Heavy rocket.

The cryogenic rocket will be fuelled by kerosene and liquid oxygen, and will be used to put space station modules in orbit. It will also be used for a lunar sample return mission in 2017 (Chang'e-5) and future interplanetary missions.

The first launch of the Long March 7, another of China's next-generation kerolox rockets, will take place in mid-2016. It is primarily designed for launching a supply and refuelling craft (Tianzhou) for the future space station.

Long March 5 and 7 will launch from the new, purpose-builtWenchang launch centre on the island province of Hainan.






Other space missions will include Beidou navigation and positioning satellites, Gaofen Earth observation satellites and a communications satellite for Belarus.

In the realms of space science, China will follow its Wukongdark matter probe launched in December with three further scientific satellites to perform quantum science experiments, research space life science, and observe black holes, neutron stars and other phenomena.


China to launch crewed Shenzhou-11 space mission in 2016 | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Launch due in H2 2016。


I heard American CIA are trying to hinder the launch. Use powerful microwave to affect the launch. They are trying all cost to stop this super camera from operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Electric vehicles in deep space: China hails its new ion thruster for rockets as the world’s best | South China Morning Post

State media says new-generation propulsion device will improve the mobility and lifespan of China’s space assets, adds that Hall-effect thruster has already been delivered to Chinese customers in the industry

PUBLISHED : Wednesday, 13 January, 2016, 1:07pm
UPDATED : Wednesday, 13 January, 2016, 1:10pm

Stephen Chen





This image shows the exhaust produced by a 6 kW Hall thruster at the Nasa Jet Propulsion Laboratory in California. Unlike rockets that rely on chemical propulsion, the ion thrusters use electricity to create an electromagnetic field to produce thrust. As the ionised particles leave the aircraft, they generate a force in the reverse direction. Photo: Nasa

China has finished building the world’s most powerful ion thruster and will soon use it to improve the mobility and lifespan of its space assets, according to a state media report this week.

Researchers at the 502 research institute, which operates under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. in Beijing, have delivered a new-generation Hall-effect thruster unit to Chinese customers in the space industry, the report by the Science and Technology Daily stated.

The machine will outperform all of the ion thrusters used on satellites or spacecraft that are currently in use, it added. The daily is run by the Ministry of Science and Technology.

Unlike most rocket engines which burn chemicals, ion thrusters use electricity collected by solar panels for fuel. These are then used to create an electromagnetic field to produce thrust.





A prototype of China’s new-generation ion thruster, which will be used to improve the mobility and lifespan of its high altitude satellites. Photo: People’s Daily

In the Hall thruster - a popular kind of ion thruster - this electromagnetic field transforms propellant materials such as xenon into fast-moving ions, or particles with either a positive or negative charge.

As the ionised particles escape from the aircraft, they generate a force moving in the other direction.

This addresses one of the main challenges of electric space propulsion: namely, how to charge a fluid so that its atoms can be expelled in one direction in order to send the spacecraft the opposite way.

One of the attractions of using this kind of thruster is that it does not need the kind of high temperatures required by forms of chemical propulsion. This kind of electric propulsion system is also lighter in weight, meaning that future space trips could be more feasible.

But the chief benefit of an ion thruster can be measured in terms of its fuel usage: these can be more than 10 times as fuel efficient as other rocket engines.





Over 240 ion thrusters (similar to the one pictured) have been flown in space since the former Soviet Union began experimenting with them in the early 1970s, but the Chinese researchers said their version will outperform them all.

This kind of thruster has been around for decades, however. In the interim, scientists and engineers have worked to tweak them in search of marked improvements.

Since the former Soviet Union first put to use back in 1971, over 240 have been sent into space. They are typically found on communications satellites in high-altitude orbits for long-term service. The most powerful ones in operation today can accelerate to 30 kilometres per second at their maximum thrust.

But Mao Wei, chief designer of China’s Hall thruster, told the daily that the latest version will beat the current performance record of this kind of thruster by as much as 30 per cent.

Gao Jun, another researcher involved in the project, said other countries were busy developing similar ion thrusters but that none had completed ground testing yet.

As such, China should become “the first [country] to test the new technology on a high-altitude satellite,” he was quoted as saying by the newspaper.

He did not provide a specific launch date.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*



China to Launch Lunar Probe in 2018*
*Published on Jan 14, 2016*

China plans to launch a lunar probe on the far side of the moon in 2018, China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense announced Thursday.

The mission will be carried out by Chang'e-4, a backup probe for Chang'e-3.

China will launch a relay satellite in June 2018, and a lander and a rover at the end of 2018, according to the administration.

"It will be the first time in the world to land a probe on the far side of the moon and carry out a series of on-site detection activities," said Liu Jizhong, director of the lunar exploration program and space engineering center.

The far side of the moon, or "dark side of the moon" as it is more commonly called, is never visible to Earth because of gravitational forces.

"There are many ancient rocks on the dark side of the moon, which will help us to understand the moon's evolution," said Liu.

Chang'e-4 is very similar to Chang'e-3 in structure but can handle more payload. It will be used to study the geological conditions of the dark side of the moon.

Chang'e-3 landed on the moon in 2013, making China the third country after the Soviet Union and the United States to soft land a spacecraft on lunar soil.

China plans to launch its Chang'e-5 lunar probe around 2017 to finish the last chapter in China's three-step (orbiting, landing and return) moon exploration program.

More on: http://www.cctvplus.tv/NewJsp/news.js...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China ion thruster engine for spacecraft 


> 据俄罗斯卫星网1月13日报道，香港《南华早报》周三发表文章称，中国研制出世界上最强大的离子喷气发动机。
> 
> 报纸援引中国《科技日报》的消息称，中国航天科技集团公司第五研究院502所专家向客户展示了新一代离子发动机。
> 
> 1971年苏联发明的离子喷气发动机已用于航天领域数十年。目前全世界的科学家都在研制该款发动机的改进型。
> 
> 报纸写道，中国新一代离子发动机的全线性能高于卫星和飞船目前使用的同类产品。此款离子发动机的加速度可达30公里/秒。但研制人员称，可将这一指标提高至少30%。
> 
> 离子喷气发动机的工作原理与化学燃料发动机有很大差别。离子发动机可在较低温环境下运行，重量更轻，燃料耗费量是其它型号火箭发动机的十分之一。
> 
> 据该报消息，中国将成为世上首个在高环地轨道卫星上测试最新技术的国家，但卫星的具体发射日期尚不知晓。
> 
> 相关报道：
> 
> 中国卫星离子推进系统交付：即将全球首飞
> 
> 科技日报北京1月10日电 （记者 付毅飞）记者10日从中国航天科技集团公司五院获悉，该院502所研制的某卫星磁聚焦霍尔电推进系统，近日顺利完成交付，其性能指标满足总体要求，将实现电推进系统在高轨卫星上的首次飞行验证。
> 
> 该系统采用新一代霍尔电推进技术，代表着国际上目前的主流发展方向，可广泛应用于我国新一代通信、全电推进等卫星平台。其研制成功实现了此类系统在高轨卫星上的集成应用，提出了覆盖产品、分系统、整星的完整电推进安全性技术。
> 
> 与我国第一代霍尔电推进系统相比，新一代磁聚焦霍尔电推进技术在比冲、效率、羽流发散角等方面具有显著优势。相比国外同类产品，502所磁聚焦霍尔推力器主任设计师毛威表示，此套电推力器在比冲、效率等方面性能指标可提升20%以上。
> 
> 目前，国际上新一代磁聚焦型霍尔电推进仅完成地面验证，尚未完成在轨飞行。502所磁聚焦霍尔电推进系统主任设计师高俊表示：“此套磁聚焦霍尔电推进系统的研制将打破这一现状，实现电推进系统首次在高轨卫星上进行飞行验证。”

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blue Marlin

*China heats up space race by hailing its new ion thruster for rockets as the world’s best *
Beijing says new-generation propulsion device will improve the mobility and lifespan of its space assets





This image shows the exhaust produced by a 6 kW Hall thruster at the Nasa Jet Propulsion Laboratory in California. Unlike rockets that rely on chemical propulsion, the ion thrusters use electricity to create an electromagnetic field to produce thrust. As the ionised particles leave the aircraft, they generate a force in the reverse direction. Photo: Nasa
China has finished building the world’s most powerful ion thruster and will soon use it to improve the mobility and lifespan of its space assets, according to a state media report this week.

Researchers at the 502 research institute, which operates under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. in Beijing, have delivered a next-generation Hall-effect thruster unit to Chinese customers in the space industry, the report by the Science and Technology Daily stated.

The machine will outperform all of the ion thrusters used on satellites or spacecraft that are currently in use, it added. The daily is run by the Ministry of Science and Technology.

Unlike most rocket engines which burn chemicals, ion thrusters use electricity collected by solar panels for fuel. These are then used to create an electromagnetic field to produce thrust.



A prototype of China’s new-generation ion thruster, which will be used to improve the mobility and lifespan of its high altitude satellites. Photo: People’s Daily

In the Hall thruster - a popular kind of ion thruster - this electromagnetic field transforms propellant materials such as xenon into fast-moving ions, or particles with either a positive or negative charge.

As the ionised particles escape from the aircraft, they generate a force moving in the other direction.

This addresses one of the main challenges of electric space propulsion: namely, how to charge a fluid so that its atoms can be expelled in one direction in order to send the spacecraft the opposite way.

One of the attractions of using this kind of thruster is that it does not need the kind of high temperatures required by forms of chemical propulsion. This kind of electric propulsion system is also lighter in weight, meaning that future space trips could be more feasible.

But the chief benefit of an ion thruster can be measured in terms of its fuel usage: these can be more than 10 times as fuel efficient as other rocket engines.



Over 240 ion thrusters (similar to the one pictured) have been flown in space since the former Soviet Union began experimenting with them in the early 1970s, but the Chinese researchers said their version will outperform them all. Credit: Nasa

This kind of thruster has been around for decades, however. In the interim, scientists and engineers have worked to tweak them in search of marked improvements.

Since the former Soviet Union first put to use back in 1971, over 240 have been sent into space. They are typically found on communications satellites in high-altitude orbits for long-term service. The most powerful ones in operation today can accelerate to 30 kilometres per second at their maximum thrust.

But Mao Wei, chief designer of China’s Hall thruster, told the daily that the latest version will beat the current performance record of this kind of thruster by as much as 30 per cent.

Gao Jun, another researcher involved in the project, said other countries were busy developing similar ion thrusters but that none had completed ground testing yet.

As such, China should become “the first [country] to test the new technology on a high-altitude satellite,” he was quoted as saying by the newspaper.

He did not provide a specific launch date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China opens 2016 campaign with Long March 3B launch of Belintersat-1*
January 15, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa




The Chinese have conducted their first orbital launch of 2016 with the lofting of a new communications satellite for Belarus. Belintersat-1 was launched at 16:57 UTC on Friday via a Long March 3B/G2 rocket. The launch was conducted from the Xichang’s Satellite Launch Center’s LC3 pad.

*Chinese Launch:*

Belintersat-1 is based on the Chinese DFH-4 bus, with the communications payload being supplied by Thales Alenia Space.

The satellite is equipped with 20 C-band transponders (36 MHz), 18 Ku-band transponders (36MHz) and 4 enhanced Ku-band transponders (54 MHz). The satellite will be operational at the 51.5 degrees East longitude on the geostationary orbit. Operational lifetime is expected to be 15 years.

Some of the transponders on board Belintersat-1 have been sold to China Satcom, being marketed under the designation ZX-15 Zhongxing-15 (or ChinaSat-15).




The creation of the National System of Satellite Communication and Broadcast of the Republic of Belarus is the largest project in the field of telecommunications, implemented by the Republic of Belarus.

The project is considered of high innovative, economic, social and political importance, providing a full range of advanced satellite services in Europe, Africa and Asia, as well as to ensure global coverage in the Eastern Hemisphere.

For the commercial and government institutions in the territory of the Republic of Belarus, the Belintersat project will be providing a number of widely demanded services that will include: satellite Internet; mobile satellite communication; solutions for mobile operators; corporate networks provisioning; and live TV broadcasting.

The Presidential Decree that led to the project identified a series of main objectives to the project, ranging from the creation of a communication satellite through to fostering modern communication technology to the remote areas at affordable prices.

*See Also*

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
The history of the project begun with a closed tender won by the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC). Initially signed on September 2011, the autumn of 2012 saw the conclusion of the contract with the CGWIC for the supply of the National System of Satellite Communication and Broadcast of the Republic of Belarus. The Export-Import Bank of China was consequently resorted to for the raising of funding.

According to the signed contract, the new satellite would be manufactured on the basis of the DFH Dongfanghong series of platforms designed and developed by China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and would be launched by an LM-3B launch vehicle provided by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre (XSLC). China Satellite Launch & Tracking Control General (CLTC) would undertake the launch and TT&C operation.

On December 30, 2015, the Nigerian Communication Satellite (NigComSat) Limited, a company under the auspices of the Federal Ministry of Communication Technology, announced in Abuja that had won a bid to provide in-orbit test (IOT) and carrier spectrum monitoring (CSM) services for Belintersat-1 satellite.




With this, NigComSat will be able to provide more broadband services, enterprise solutions, secured communications and etc., over Nigeria and other 35 African countries, including Ghana, Cameroon, Mali and others. Additional communication services will also be offered to the security agencies.

DFH-4 is the third generation communications satellite bus in China with high power, strong payload capacity and extended service life. It consists of a propulsion module, service modules and solar arrays. Its dimensions are 2.360m×2.100m×3.600m, with a liftoff mass of 5,200 kg. Solar Array Power is 10.5 kW (EOL) and payload power is 8 kW. The platform can be equipped with C, Ku, Ka and L transponders.

DFH-4 uses a 3-axis stabilization mode and its station keeping precision is west/east ±0.05° and north/south ±0.05°. The Antenna Pointing Precision is ＜0.1°. Service lifetime in orbit is 15 years.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle was started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles.




Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is at the moment the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.

The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.




The first two stages as well as the four strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.




The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The CZ-3B can also use the Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with the specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.




Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one second latter. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.

The separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

The separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will last for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.




The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

China opens 2016 campaign with Long March 3B launch of Belintersat-1 | NASASpaceFlight.com

*Chinese launch schedule
China launches in 2016 (times in UTC)

01 - January 15 (1657) - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC, LC3 - BelinterSat-1 / Zhongxing-15 (Chinasat-15)

China launch schedule*

*2016*

February - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-3-G1S (Beidou-21)
April 30 - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - Aleph-1(ÑuSat-1 and ÑuSat-2)
April - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - SJ-10 Shijian-10
April - CZ-7 - WSLC, LC201 - ??
First half - CZ-2F/T2 - JSLC, LC43/921 - TG-2 Tiangong-2; Banxing-2
July - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - TanSat (CarbonSat)
July - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - QSS (Quantum Science Satellite)**
September - CZ-5 - WSLC, LC101 - ??
Setember / October - ?? - ?? - LJ-1 Luojia-1
December - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GJ-1 GaoJing-1 (1), GJ-1 Gaojing-1 (2)
December - ?? - ?? - Ministar-1
End - KZ-11 - JSLC (?) - ?? (or Beginning of 2017)
Second half - CZ-2F/G - JSLC, LC43/921 - SZ-11 Shenzhou-11
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-3 Gaofen-3
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-5 Gaofen-5
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-6 Gaofen-6
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - JL-2 Jilin-2
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - JL-3 Jilin-3
?? - CZ-7 - WSLC, LC201 - TZ-1 Tianzhou
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - FY-3D Fengyun-3D
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - ZY-3 Ziyuan-3 (2) 
?? - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)
?? - CZ-3B - XSLC - FY-4A Fengyun-4A
?? - CZ-2? - ?? - CAS-2A1; CAS-2A2
?? - ?? - ?? - Aoxiang-1 (CubeSat-2U)
?? - CZ-4B - ?? - Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope 'HXMT'
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-30 Yaogan Weixing-30
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-31 Yaogan Weixing-31
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-32 Yaogan Weixing-32

*Was CSES-1 Earthquake electromagnetism monitor satellite
**Was QUESS (QUantum Experiments at Space Scale)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's launch of new carrier rockets settled*
(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-01-18 11:29
​ 





Long March-5 (left) and Long March-7 (right). [Photo from Sina Weibo]​
China's new carrier rockets, Long March-5 and Long March-7, will make their maiden space flights in June and about the end of September or early October, respectively, chinanews.com reported on Sunday.

Long March-5 is currently being tested at a launch site in South China's Hainan Province, according to the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASC).

"The new carrier rockets are using non-toxic, pollution-free fuels," said Li Tongyu, head of the academy's aerospace department.

The country's strongest carrier rocket, Long March-5 has a payload capacity of 25 tons to low Earth orbit, or 14 tons to geostationary transfer orbit.

It is scheduled to carry the Chang'e-5 lunar probe around 2017 to finish the last chapter in China's three-step (orbiting, landing and return) moon exploration program.

Long March-7, a medium-sized rocket using liquid propellants, will carry up to 13.5 tons to low Earth orbit or 5.5 tons to sun-synchronous orbit at a height of 700 km. It will carry cargo craft for the planned space station.

"The two carrier rockets' maiden flights will significantly boost our country's ability to enter space and help realize leapfrog development in our space transportation system," said the CASC.

Both rockets were developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the CASC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*  China’s 2016 Space Plans Detailed*

By Leonard David
January 18th, 2016
China is pushing the throttle forward in its 2016 space exploits, an agenda that includes a piloted space mission and the maiden flights of two new boosters.

According to state-run news agencies, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation has spotlighted plans to launch this year the Tiangong 2 space laboratory and the Shenzhou 11 crewed spacecraft and to test-fly the Long March 5 and Long March 7 rockets.

In a statement on the company’s website: “This year will see more than 20 space launches, the most missions in a single year.”

*Booster basics*

Long March 5 has a payload capacity of 25 tons to low Earth orbit, or 14 tons to geostationary transfer orbit. This booster is on tap to carry the Chang’e-5 lunar probe around 2017. If successful, this robotic sample return mission would check off China’s last chapter in a three-step lunar program of orbiting, landing and returning.

Long March 7 is a medium-sized booster able to carry up to 13.5 tones to low Earth orbit or 5.5 tons to sun-synchronous orbit at a height of 700 kilometers. This launcher is also assigned the task of carrying cargo to the planned space station.

Both boosters have been developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASC).

*Space lab testing*

The Tiangong 2 space laboratory is to be orbited in the first half of the year to test life support and space rendezvous technologies for the country’s future space station. The Shenzhou 11 piloted spacecraft is to follow, launched by a Long March 2F booster with the crew to rendezvous and latch up with the space laboratory.

China’s space planning calls for the country to loft the core module of its space station in 2018 to test related technologies and to research engineering issues. That larger space complex is to become fully operational about 2022, according to government sources.

*Robot arm development*

Meanwhile, new details regarding the Chinese Space Station Manipulator system (CSSM) are emerging.

Li Daming, a senior engineer at the Beijing Key Laboratory of Intelligent Space Robotic Systems Technology and Applications, reports the CSSM is designed for the missions of relocking spacecraft sections, docking assistance, installing equipment, and maintaining the space station.

Work on the CSSM system has been underway since 2007 and consists of two robotic arms.




Prototype Chinese Space Station Manipulator system (CSSM) undergoing testing.
Credit: Li Daming/Beijing Key Laboratory of Intelligent Space Robotic Systems Technology and Applications​
“Compared with Russia and USA as well as some other developed countries, China has a big technology gap in materials, electronics, manufacturing, testing, etc. The CSSM provides the Chinese researchers and engineers a great opportunity for developing and advancing their space robotics technologies and experience,” Li and his colleagues noted last year in a paper delivered at Space 2015, a meeting of the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA).

*Two arms*

In a technical paper provided to _Inside Outer Space_, the CSSM system consists of two separate robotic arms: a Core Space Station Cabin’s Manipulator (CSSCM) and an Experimental Space Station Cabin’s Manipulator (ESSCM).

The CSSCM is nearly 35 feet long (10.5 meters). Max payload of the 7-jointed CSSCM is 55,116 pounds (25,000 kilograms).

The ESSCM is 18 feet (5.5 meters) in length. The two robot arms can work separately or combined as one robotic system.




China presses forward on its space station work.
Credit: CMSE​
*Major tasks*

In terms of the overall Chinese space station program, the major tasks of the manipulators are:

— _Cabin translocation and docking_: The basic configuration of the space station consists of three individual cabins assembled through translocation and docking operations. First, the Experimental Space Station Cabin is docked to the axial port of the Core Space Station Cabin; and then, the side docking is achieved by separating, translocating and docking operation by the manipulator.

— _Free-floating vehicle capture and docking_: The manipulator can capture a free-floating vehicle and transfer it to berthing port of the Space Station for docking.

— _Support an astronaut for extra-vehicular activities (EVA)_: With the support of the manipulator, an astronaut can be fixed to the tip of the manipulator using a foot stopper, to perform a large-scale movement task.

— _Payload handling_: Payloads can be transferred to different destinations by the manipulator.

— _EVA status check_: Regular inspection of China’s space station can be achieved by the manipulator’s moving and visual ability, and surface images can be transmitted back to the station for astronauts to determine the health status of the exteriors of the orbiting complex.

— _Equipment installation, replacement or repair_: The manipulator can be controlled by astronauts within the facility to install, replace or repair different equipment, such as a platform or payload.

According to Li and his associates, research results obtained so far indicate that the design of the Chinese Space Station Manipulator system “has been qualified to be manufactured and tested, which lays the foundation to support the construction of the space station of China.”

China’s 2016 Space Plans Detailed

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## qwerrty

零壹空间CEO舒畅：做中国的SpaceX可能会遇到哪些难题？_36氪

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*Agreement with Chinese Space Tech Lab Will Advance Exploration Goals*

by Staff WritersTucson AZ (SPX) Dec 17, 2015







The Planetary Science Institute signed a cooperation agreement with Qian Xuesen Laboratory of Space Technology (Qian Xuesen Lab) to advance their mutual interests in facilitating the open-ended expansion of the exploration of the solar system and to use the knowledge thus gained in supporting the expansion of human activity beyond the Earth.​
Both institutions also wish to advance their common interest in communicating to the public the knowledge and benefits gained through robotic and human exploration of the solar system.

The lab is named after Qian Xuesen (Hsue-Shen Tsien, used in the U.S.), who is one of the founders of the Caltech Jet Propulsion Laboratory. Qian Xuesen Lab is a part of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), which has been involved in China's Chang'E missions to the Moon and China's human space program.

PSI CEO and Director Mark V. Sykes signed the agreement along with Chen Hong, Director of Qian Xuesen Lab.

"China is the first country since 1976 to successfully land a spacecraft on the Moon. They have mapped the surface of the Moon and executed a brilliant flyby of the near-Earth asteroid Toutatis," said Sykes. "We look forward to working with them."

While in Beijing, Sykes and Senior Scientist Jian-Yang Li gave presentations at a special workshop about PSI, its current involvement in both NASA and ESA missions, PSI's education and public outreach activities, and the frontier of the science and utilization of near-Earth objects.

No NASA funds were used in support of this effort, in compliance with federal law.

Agreement with Chinese Space Tech Lab Will Advance Exploration Goals
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Three-Axis Attitude Control

X-Band Data Link

5 Year EOF in LEO

200-400 kg









Riyadh, Rabi'II 10, 1437, Jan 20, 2016, SPA -- *King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) is working to complete preparation of the components of the Saudi satellite (Saudi SAT 5B) which is locally made, in preparation for its launch, via the Chinese space rocket (Long March 2D) to support remote sensing services in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.*

This came in the framework of the cooperation between the Kingdom and the Republic of the People's Republic of China in various fields, including scientific field, which also includes the establishment of a project on genetics studies.

This cooperation enhances common desire between the leaderships of the two friendly countries to push forward the bilateral relations to broad levels and turn them into a strategic partnership with wide dimensions which expressed by mutual visits over the years, including the visit of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud to China in 2014 when he was the Kingdom's Crown Prince, Deputy Premier and Minister of Defense, where it contributed to the advancement of the level of partnership between the two countries in various fields, while President Xi Jinping of the People's Republic of China is working at the same goal during his current visit to the Kingdom.

Stakeholders to study, develop, launch, and operate with international collaborators a regionally optimized hyper-spectral mission (Saudisat 5), justified on the basis of:

- Strong applications potential within KSA and regionally, including coastal and offshore monitoring (oil slicks with thermal channels), mineral exploration, vegetation characterization and monitoring.

- High number of cloud free days favorable to the operation and use of narrow band optical imaging.

- Very few hyperspectral instruments currently operate in space, so there is the prospect of developing a world-leading position (note:. the Surrey Satellite Technology Ltd/European Space Agency (SSTL/ ESA) experimental Compact High Resolution Imaging Spectrometer (CHRIS) instrument is currently the only high resolution, 18m, imaging spectrometer in space).

- Excellent prospects for collaborating with international partners in instrument development, operations and applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

*Chinese volunteers to hold 180-day isolation study for Mars mission*
(People's Daily Online) 16:57, January 21, 2016

Four Chinese volunteers are going to start their 180 days together in a simulated space capsule after Spring Festival. The simulated capsule is made out of six giant boxes, and the simulation will take place in Shenzhen, southeast China's Guangdong province.

The capsule was designed to simulate a controlled ecological life support system and was constructed in the Southern Research Institute of Space Technology, located in Shenzhen’s International Low Carbon City on Jan. 20, 2016.

Four volunteers (not astronauts), including three men and a woman, will enter into the confined capsule after Spring Festival. They will experience 180 days of isolated life together and conduct more than 20 high-level experiments, including simulation of a round-trip journey to Mars, and the establishment of a base station on Mars and the moon.

A research fellow with the Southern Research Institute of Space Technology explained in detail the "internal secrets" of the simulated space capsule. The six giant boxes feature a low pressure tank, two plant tanks, a resources tank, a life support cabin and a crew cabin. The crew cabin is 8.2 meters, or three stories high, he said, and the minimum height of all the boxes is 3.6 meters. There will be no simulation of weightlessness this time.

Vegetables, fruits, staple crops and oil plants are cultivated in the plant tank, where the cultivation volume is 674 cubic meters, so as to ensure production capacity for food, oxygen and water supplies for six people.

In the resources tank, there are recycling and purification systems to deal with waste, including human feces and urine, plant debris, waste water and exhaust gas. In the life support area, where food is stored and processed, there is a water supply system and air purification system.

The 180 cubic meters of the crew cabin are divided into nine parts, including a sleeping area, working and reading areas, cafeteria, gym and medical monitoring area. They are going to start the experiment after Spring Festival, but the specific time remains unknown. China will become the third country, after the US and Russia, to do such large-scale experiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Updates on China's lunar missions*

Posted by Emily Lakdawalla
14-01-2016 15:39 CST
An article about Chang'e 4 appeared on the website of China Daily today, and it contains a small amount of news about China's present and future lunar exploration plans. Thanks to @sinodefence on Twitter for the link and to scientist Quanzhi Ye for some help with translating the news.

It had already been reported that China planned to send Chang'e 4 (the backup model of the Chang'e 3 lander) to the lunar farside. The intent to land on the farside was announced on the Chinese Lunar Exploration Program website on December 2. The China Daily News article mentions launch dates, and they're earlier than previously discussed. A communications relay satellite (based on the design of Chang'e 2) will be launched in June of 2018, and will take up a position at the Moon-Earth L2 point, where it will be able to see both the landing site and Earth. The lander will be launched at the end of 2018. There is still no official word on what the lander's scientific payload will be, or even if it will carry another rover. Interestingly, the article mentions some kind of public involvement in the payload development. China already has experience navigating lunar orbiters to the L2 point. Here's a photo captured by Chang'e 5 T1 from such a point of view:




_CAST_​
*Earth and the Moon from Chang'e 5 T1*
The Chang'e 5 test vehicle captured this beautiful view of Earth over the far side of the Moon on October 28, 2014.
Guokr -- a Chinese blog site that often hosts science-related content -- posted a blog with a little more information about the planned Chang'e 4 mission. This is not an official source! The Guokr blog mentions the south pole-Aitken basin as a possible landing site. (There is a map of the whole farside that the Guokr blog claims has the landing site "circled in red," but I've squinted at the map and do not see a red circle.) The Guokr page also has this drawing of the proposed relay satellite. That's a large dish! I wonder if it is a deployable, umbrella-style dish?




_CAS_​
*CAD drawing of the Chang'e 4 communications relay satellite*
The Chang'e 4 relay spacecraft is planned for launch in June 2018. It will travel to the Earth-Moon L2 point to enable communications with a farside lander to be launched later the same year.

The China Daily News article also talks about "successful completion" of the Chang'e 3 mission. This does not mean the end of the mission, but rather an official statement that Chang'e 3 has been successful. Monthly contact with Chang'e 3 continues, although it's not clear if it is still doing scientific observations. A review paper about Chang'e 3 recently appeared in the literature, which helped lunar mapper Phil Stooke update his maps of the Chang'e 3 landing site, likely for the final time. Here's an overview, including the lovely names for the mini-craters observed by the lander during its descent:




_Chinese Academy of Sciences / Phil Stooke_​
*Chang'e 3 landing site geography*
Named features visible during the descent of the Chang'e 3 lander, in a map produced by Phil Stooke for his _Atlas of Lunar Exploration_. Most of the names are from a Chang'e 3 mission overview paper by Chunlai Li and coauthors. (Li, C. et al, 2015. The Chang’e 3 Mission Overview. Space Science Reviews, v. 190, pp. 85-101.)
And here is the Yutu rover's route map:




_Chinese Academy of Sciences / Phil Stooke_​
*Yutu route map (final)*
The Yutu rover's path and scientific activities across the lunar surface, in a map produced by Phil Stooke for his _Atlas of Lunar Exploration_. The base map consists of a mosaic of images captured by the Chang'e 3 lander during its descent.

http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2016/01141307-updates-on-change-program.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China invites public on-board its robotic missions; and how to download Chang'e data*

Posted by Quanzhi Ye
25-01-2016 10:50 CST
China plans a busy future in robotic space exploration. As Emily has mentioned on this blog already, the Chinese Lunar Exploration Program (CLEP) has finally confirmed the plan of sending Chang'e 4 to the far side of the moon by 2020. Chang'e 5 is in production, according to CLEP. And an ambitious 2020 mission to Mars is currently under consideration. The mission may consist of an orbiter, a lander and a rover. Meanwhile, according to Liu Jizhong (deputy commander, CLEP), as of January 14, Chang'e 3 is still doing science and sending back data.

Besides the scientific merit (which is evident), what interests me most about the upcoming Chang'e 4 mission is their intention to get the public involved. With the previous Chang'e missions, there was some public interaction, mostly the posting of pictures taken by the probes or interacting with netizens through cutie social media accounts. But there will be more on Chang'e 4.

On January 8, 2016, the Chinese Lunar Exploration Program (CLEP) released an unusual "Call for Proposal" to the general public, for a small payload that may go on-board the Chang'e 4 lander and/or the planned relay satellite at Earth-Moon L2 point. The details of the call are available here (in Chinese). The payload is limited to 3 kilograms in mass and 20 watts of power. It seems CLEP is most interested in a payload that is useful for public outreach, although scientific merit and technical feasibility are also important. Proposals are due in late March. The winners will be announced some time in mid-2016. Unfortunately, the competition is only open to Chinese nationals (excluding personnel associated to the mission). CLEP notes that although "international contributions are welcome as usual", it is already considering proposals from international partners, therefore they are reserving this competition for Chinese nationals.

But this does not mean that you are hands-off everything from Chang'e if you are not a Chinese national. In fact, I am seeing China make effort to make robotic space mission information available to the public, but they are just not advertised much. Here are some resources I have collected over time that may be of interest to some.

*Full article -> http://www.planetary.org/blogs/guest-blogs/2016/01221450-china-invites-public-on-board.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

interview with onespace founder
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...eced90c8a5ae3&3rd=MzA3MDU4NTYzMw==&scene=6#rd

small satellite startup companies
http://xtecher.com/Website/Project/view?pid=446
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mj...77a51c089a6ed&3rd=MzA3MDU4NTYzMw==&scene=6#rd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

http://v.qq.com/page/l/0/i/l01741ul9ii.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Graphic of the future Chinese space station












Solar panel of the future Chinese space station, reported to be under testing recently.





Core module of the space station undergoing static test. Sept. 2015​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

In case you have a visual problem with the attachments above, hereunder a take 2 of @JSCh's fotos:

Graphics:















Solar panels:











Core module





.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

A U.S. Navy destroyer sailed *within 12 nautical miles of an island claimed by China * and two other states in the South China Sea on Saturday to counter efforts to limit freedom of navigation, the Pentagon said, prompting an angry reaction from Beijing.

China claims most of the South China Sea, through which more than $5 trillion of world trade is shipped every year. Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei, the Philippines and Taiwan have rival claims.

Pentagon spokesman Captain Jeff Davis said *no ships from China's military were in the vicinity of the guided-missile destroyer USS Curtis Wilbur when it passed near Triton Island in the Paracel Islands.*

The U.S. Navy conducted a similar exercise in October in which the guided-missile destroyer Lassen sailed close to one of China's man-made islands, also drawing a rebuke from Beijing.

"This operation challenged attempts by the three claimants - China, Taiwan and Vietnam - to restrict navigation rights and freedoms," Davis said, reflecting the U.S. position that the crucial sea lane should be treated as international waters.


----------



## BoQ77

noted that, US didn't notice China about this patrol in advance. And there's no Chinese warship be there to shadow USS Curtis Wilbur. The patrol mission lasted for 3 hours.


----------



## JSCh

China plans to launch a space telescope for astronomy into an orbit close enough to the future space station.

A so called Man-Tended Free Flyer(MTFF) such that it could be reach for servicing, repair and upgrade easily from the space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> China plans to launch a space telescope for astronomy into an orbit close enough to the future space station.
> 
> A so called Man-Tended Free Flyer(MTFF) such that it could be reach for servicing, repair and upgrade easily from the space station.



Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT)?


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT)?


No, optical telescope like Hubble.

2.2 空间站研究设施、实验平台和支持系统

空间站将以10年以上的长周期开展研究。探测和实验研究装备的水平、效能和适用性对实现空间站科学和应用目标至关重要。在制定研究计划的同时，规划了一批重要的研究设施和实验平台，现大部分已开展工程研制。

（1）重大研究设施。用于长期开展科学与应用研究的综合性大型科学装备。

多功能主动光学设施。主镜直径2米，以接近哈勃太空望远镜的分辨率和大百倍的视场开展多色测光和光谱巡天，研究宇宙加速膨胀的机理和暗能量本质，检验宇宙学模型，研究暗物质属性、银河系三维结构以及恒星、黑洞、星系、类星体等多种天体的形成与演化的规律（图 13）。期望在巡天观测深度和分辨率方面超越现有和今后一段的同期计划，争取获得革命性的新发现。

Google translate:

2.2 space station research facilities, experimental platform and support systems

Space station will be more than 10 years long period. Level, effectiveness and suitability of the experimental equipment is critical to achieving scientific and application objective. While in the process of developing research programs, at the same time plan a number of important research facilities and experimental platform, most of the research works has now been carried out.

(1) major research facilities. Integrated large scientific equipment for long-term scientific and applied research.

Multi-functional active optical equipment. Primary mirror diameter of 2 meters, close to Hubble Space Telescope's resolution and hundred-fold field of view to carry out multi-color photometric and spectroscopic survey, study the mechanism of accelerating cosmic expansion and the nature of dark energy, test cosmological models, study properties of dark matter, three-dimensional structure of galaxies and star formation law and evolution of, black holes, galaxies, quasars and other celestial bodies (Fig. 13). Hope to better all existing and future plan in term of sky surveys depth and resolution, strive for a revolutionary new discovery.​The following is extract from Abstract of the paper

Space Science and Application Mission in China's Space Station
Gao Ming, Zhao Guangheng, Gu Yidong​


> For promoting research outputs for China's space station, important research facilities including an active optical facility with 2 m main mirror, a high energy cosmic radiation and dark matter facility, and the quantum key and optics transmission facility are arranged. Total 13 experimental racks inside pressurized capsule and 3 exposed devices on exposure platform are going to be developed. The ground based supporting segment for space science and application mission are also planted and designed. Space science and application mission in China's space station related with wide field, great scale and big challenge.



Beside the optical telescope above, this is the "high energy cosmic radiation and dark matter facility"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Long March 3C launches final Beidou-3 satellite*
February 1, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa

The second Chinese launch of 2016 took place at around 07:35 UTC on Monday, with a Long March-3C/YZ-1 rocket tasked with orbiting another Beidou-3 navigation satellite. The launch of BDS M3-S (or Beidou-21) took place from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. Apparently, this mission involves the last experimental satellite of BeiDou Phase III.

*Chinese Launch:*

Monday’s launch was the first of a series of Beidou launches schedule for 2016, making another step in the completion of the Phase III of the Beidou program in 2020.

However, the launch initially received a blackout in the Chinese media, with lift-off only confirmed by local observers. It usually takes several hours – once the spacecraft was successfully deployed – for the Chinese media to acknowledge the launch.




The Beidou Phase III system includes the migration of its civil Beidou 1 or B1 signal from 1561.098 MHz to a frequency centered at 1575.42 MHz – the same as the GPS L1 and Galileo E1 civil signals – and its transformation from a quadrature phase shift keying (QPSK) modulation to a multiplexed binary offset carrier (MBOC) modulation similar to the future GPS L1C and Galileo’s E1.

Long March 3C launches final Beidou-3 satellite | NASASpaceFlight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3C launches Beidou-21 satellite*
February 1, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa

The second Chinese launch of 2016 took place at around 07:35 UTC on Monday, with a Long March-3C/YZ-1 rocket tasked with orbiting another Beidou-3 navigation satellite. The launch of BDS M3-S (or Beidou-21) took place from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. Apparently, this mission involves the last experimental satellite of BeiDou Phase III.


*Chinese Launch:*

Monday’s launch was the first of a series of Beidou launches schedule for 2016, making another step in the completion of the Phase III of the Beidou program in 2020.

However, the launch initially received a blackout in the Chinese media, with lift-off only confirmed by local observers. It usually takes several hours – once the spacecraft was successfully deployed – for the Chinese media to acknowledge the launch.




The Beidou Phase III system includes the migration of its civil Beidou 1 or B1 signal from 1561.098 MHz to a frequency centered at 1575.42 MHz – the same as the GPS L1 and Galileo E1 civil signals – and its transformation from a quadrature phase shift keying (QPSK) modulation to a multiplexed binary offset carrier (MBOC) modulation similar to the future GPS L1C and Galileo’s E1.

The Phase II B1 open service signal uses QPSK modulation with 4.092 megahertz bandwidth centered at 1561.098 MHz.

The current Beidou constellation of geostationary (GEO) – five inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO), and four middle Earth orbiting (MEO) – spacecraft are transmitting open and authorized signals at B2 (1207.14 MHz) and an authorized service at B3 (1268.52 MHz).

Real-time, stand-alone Beidou horizontal positioning accuracy was classed as better than 6 meters (95 percent) and with a vertical accuracy better than 10 meters (95 percent).

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China’s satellite navigation system, approved by the Chinese government in 2004, capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The Chinese navigation system is being developed and deployed in three phases: Phase 1 (starting in 2003), consisted of an experimental regional navigation system, BeiDou-1, which provided active navigation service; Phase 2 (started in 2012), consisted of a reduced satellite constellation and provides open service over China.

This phase aimed at deploying a system with passive positioning and timing capability over a regional area; Phase 3 (starting in 2020), by 2020, the system would reach full operational capability with a constellation of 27 MEOs plus 5 GEOs and the existing 3 IGSOs satellites of the regional system. C NSS would provide global navigation services, similarly to the GPS, GLONASS or Galileo systems.

CNSS is expected to support two different kind of general services: RDSS and RNSS. In the Radio Determination Satellite Service (RDSS), the user position is computed by a ground station using the round trip time of signals exchanged via GEO satellite. The RDSS Long term feature further includes: short message communication (guaranteeing backward compatibility with Beidou-1), large volume message communication, information connection, and extended coverage.

The Radio Navigation Satellite Service (RNSS) is very similar to that provided by GPS and Galileo and is designed to achieve similar performances.




The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020 eventually consisting a constellation of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO (21,500 km orbits) satellites, three IGSO satellites (inclined at 55 degrees) and five GSO satellites.

The system will be dual use, based on a civilian service that will provide an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user’s service, providing higher accuracies. The first phase of the project will involve coverage of the Chinese territory. However, the future Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The new satellite – now named as BDS M3-S (Beidou-21) – uses a new bus that feature a phased array antenna for navigation signals and a laser retroreflector, with a launch mass 1,014 kg. Spacecraft dimensions are 2.25 by 1.0 by 2.2 meters. Usually the satellites are on a 21,500 – 21,400 km nominal orbits at 55.5°

*Launch vehicle and launch center:*

This mission used the Long March-3C/YZ-1 (Chang Zheng-3C/YZ-1) version of the Long March-3C.

The Long March-3C was developed to fill the gap between the Long March-3A and the Long March-3B, having a payload capacity of 3,800 kg for GTO or 9,100 kg for LEO. This is a three stage launch vehicle identical to the CZ-3B but only using two of the strap-on boosters on its first stage.




CZ-3C provides two types of fairing and two kinds of fairing encapsulating process and four different payload interfaces, which is the same as CZ-3B launch vehicle. The various fairing and interface adapter and the suitable launch capacity make CZ-3C a good choice for the user to choose the launch service.

The development of the CZ-3C started in February 1999. The rocket has a liftoff mass of 345,000 kg, sporting structure functions to withstand the various internal and external loads on the launch vehicle during transportation, hoisting and flight.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of two strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.

The first two stages as well as the two strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3C is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.




On the first stage, the CZ-3C uses a DaFY6-2 engine with a 2961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2556.2 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 26.972 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a DaFY5-1 engine with a 704.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a DaFY20-1 main engine (742 kN / 2922.57 Ns/kg) and four DaFY21-1 vernier engines (11.8 kN / 2910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 9.470 m.

The third stage is equipped with two YF-75 engines developing 78.5 kN each and with a specific impulse of 4312 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3C is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1″) uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with specific impulse at 3092 m/s. The upper stage should be able to conduct two burns and has a 6.5 hour lifetime.
It will be adapted for use on the CZ-3A/B/C series mainly for direct MEO/GEO insertion missions (mostly for the navigation satellites of the Beidou GNSS).

Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3C/YZ-1 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7.5 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one and a half seconds latter. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25.2 seconds into the flight.

*See Also*

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
Separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26.7 seconds, following fairing separation at T+4 minutes 18.7 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 328 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 5 seconds later.

Separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will lasts for 5 minutes and 16.6 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+22 minutes and 3.2 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 2 minutes 31.7 seconds duration.

After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver.

Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+26 minutes 14.9 seconds after launch, but in this case we have the separation of the Yuanzheng-1 with the Beidou-21 satellite. The YZ-1 then executes to more orbital maneuvers to place the satellite in its intended orbit.




The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.
Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

No related posts.

http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/02/long-march-3c-final-beidou-3-satellite/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

How many Beidou satellites are there in orbit right now? 18 or 19?


----------



## qwerrty

indiatester said:


> How many Beidou satellites are there in orbit right now? 18 or 19?


operational : 19
retired : 5
partially operable : 1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches 21st Beidou navigation satellite *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-02-01 19:42:48 | Editor: huaxia





XICHANG, Feb. 1, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A Long March-3C carrier rocket carrying the 21st satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System lifts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center,southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 1, 2016. China launched a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 3:29 p.m. Beijing Time Monday. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin) ​
XICHANG, Sichuan Province, Feb. 1 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new-generation satellite into orbit that will support its global navigation and positioning network at 3:29 p.m. Beijing Time Monday.

Launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan, the satellite was boosted by a Long March-3C carrier rocket. It is the 21st satellite for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, putting China one step closer to providing an alternative to the U.S.-operated GPS.





____________________________________________________________​*Successful launch expands China’s Beidou navigation system*
Posted on February 2, 2016 by Stephen Clark

A new addition to China’s Beidou navigation network launched Monday on top of a Long March 3C rocket, which injected the satellite into an orbit more than 13,000 miles above Earth several hours later.

The Beidou spacecraft will test inter-satellite communications links with other members of the Chinese navigation constellation and support the system’s growth from regional coverage over China to a global positioning provider, according to the state-run Xinhua news agency.

Riding a Long March 3C rocket propelled by two hydrazine-burning liquid-fueled boosters, the Beidou satellite lifted off at 0729 GMT (2:29 a.m. EST; 3:29 p.m. Beijing time) from the Xinhua space center in southwestern China’s Sichuan province, Xinhua reported.

A Yuanzheng upper stage fired about three hours later to place the Beidou spacecraft in a nearly circular orbit. U.S. military tracking data indicated the rocket released the satellite in an orbit at an average altitude of approximately 13,500 miles (21,750 kilometers) tilted at an angle of 55 degrees to the equator.

The Yuanzheng upper stage, powered by a long-life battery lasting up to six hours, first flew in March 2015. It allows Beidou navigation satellites to launch directly into their operational orbits, instead of being dropped off in an egg-shaped transfer orbit requiring altitude-raising maneuvers by the spacecraft’s own engine.

The newest satellite is the 21st payload to launch for the Beidou program, including demonstrators which are now retired from service.

In addition to testing interconnectivity with other Beidou satellites and growing the constellation, the latest Beidou spacecraft also features autonomous control technologies to reduce its reliance on ground controllers. The satellite carries a particle detector to probe the environment in orbit 13,000 miles above Earth, a region where high-energy radiation could be a threat to sensitive spacecraft components, Xinhua reported.

The craft launched Monday is the second member of the Beidou system’s latest generation of satellites, which are lighter and broadcast new types of navigation signals. The satellite also uses a more precise hydrogen atomic clock to improve the accuracy of positioning data on the ground, according to Xinhua.

The official Chinese news agency reported a Shanghai-based division of the China Academy of Sciences set up to develop small satellite platforms constructed the Beidou satellite deployed Monday.

China aims for the Beidou network to be ready for global navigation services in 2020, joining the U.S. Air Force’s Global Positioning System, Russia’s Glonass service and Europe’s Galileo navigation satellites — which is still in its initial deployment phase — as worldwide providers.

Beidou managers say the constellation will provide positioning services with an accuracy of about 33 feet, or 10 meters, speed estimates within less than one foot per second, and time measurements within 10 nanoseconds.

The Chinese military will be a primary user of the Beidou navigation services, but Chinese officials tout many civilian applications, including personal navigation, aviation routing and disaster relief.

Nearly 20 Beidou satellites are due for launch over the next three years, Xinhua said.

The fully operational Beidou system will consist of 35 satellites in three types of orbits: Geosynchronous orbit over the equator and two high-latitude orbits circling 22,236 miles (35,786 kilometers) and 13,376 miles (21,528 kilometers) above Earth.

Successful launch expands China’s Beidou navigation system | Spaceflight Now
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

SEOUL, Feb. 1 (Yonhap) -- Two Chinese military aircraft have briefly intruded South Korea's air defense identification zone, a South Korean official said Monday.

A reconnaissance aircraft and an airborne early warning and control aircraft flew into the zone, or KADIZ, on Sunday over the Seoul-controlled submerged rock of Ieodo off the southern coast of the Korean Peninsula, the official said on condition of anonymity, citing the issue's sensitivity.

South Korea's military warned through wireless communications that the Chinese aircraft had violated the zone. The pilots identified themselves as Chinese and immediately flew out of the area.

In 2013, South Korea announced the establishment of the KADIZ to counter China's unilateral declaration of its own identification zone that overlaps with the KADIZ and covers Ieodo.

Ieodo, which is about 160 kilometers south of South Korea's southern resort island of Jeju, has been the subject of a territorial dispute with China.

China has repeatedly laid claim to Ieodo, which lies within the overlapping exclusive economic zones of the two countries.

South Korea said a 5,000-ton vessel is set to start patrolling Ieodo in April.

entropy@yna.co.kr

*Chinese military planes spotted over Sea of Japan*
February 01, 2016
THE ASAHI SHIMBUN

Japan’s Air Self-Defense Force scrambled fighters to intercept two Chinese military aircraft that were spotted over the Sea of Japan, the Defense Ministry said Jan. 31.

According to the ministry’s Joint Staff, a Chinese Y-9 surveillance aircraft and Y-8 early warning plane were confirmed to have flown from the East China Sea, traveling south of Tsushima island in Nagasaki Prefecture, before reaching the central part of the Sea of Japan.

According to the ministry, it was the first time that Chinese aircraft were seen over the Sea of Japan flying from this route.

Although the ASDF scrambled fighter jets in response, there was no violation of Japanese airspace by the Chinese planes.

The ministry will analyze the Chinese military’s intent behind the flights at a time of simmering tensions between the two nations over disputed islands in the East China Sea.

The Maritime SDF has deployed vessels in the Sea of Japan to be on alert for a possible ballistic missile launch by North Korea.

THE ASAHI SHIMBUN


----------



## JSCh

*China releases images captured by HD earth observation satellite *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-02-03 20:42:00 | Editor: huaxia





China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense releases on Feb. 3, 2016 images captured by HD earth observation satellite. (web pic)​
BEIJING, Feb. 3 (Xinhua) -- China released first images captured by the nation's most sophisticated observation satellite Gaofen-4 on Wednesday, including one showing the capital city Beijing amid heavy smog.

Each of the images, released by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND), covers an area of at least 400 km, said Tong Xudong, chief designer of the Gaofen project with SASTIND.

One image taken on Jan. 21 showed Beijing and neighboring areas were covered by heavy smog while another clear image of the same region was taken on Jan. 25, when the smog dispersed.

Other images feature Nam Co in Tibet Autonomous Region, the world's highest saltwater lake, the Yellow River delta and a forest fire in south Australia.

The Gaofen-4 satellite was launched on Dec. 29 as China's first geosynchronous orbit HD optical imaging satellite. Currently it is in good condition and capturing stable images, according to the SASTIND.

It is orbiting 36,000 kilometers away from earth, but can still find objects as small as an oil tanker on ocean using its huge CMOS camera, reaching the best imaging level among global high-orbit remote sensing satellites.

The Gaofen project aims to launch seven high-definition observation satellites before 2020, designed for disaster prevention, surveillance of geological disasters and forest disasters and weather forecast.

Gaofen-1, the first satellite of the project, was launched in April 2013.

China plans to launch the Gaofen-3 satellite in 2016, Tong said.

高分四号卫星首批影像图对外公布

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China to launch nearly 40 Beidou navigation satellites in five years*
Source: Xinhua 2016-02-03 22:37:25

BEIJING, Feb. 3 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch nearly 40 Beidou navigation satellites in the next five years to support its global navigation and positioning network, a spokesperson said Wednesday.

By the end of 2018, another 18 satellites will be put into orbit for Beidou's navigation service, said Ran Chengqi, spokesperson of the Beidou Navigation Satellite System and also director of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

Ran said the positioning accuracy of the Beidou Navigation Satellite System inside China has reached five meters, with the improvement of a software algorithm and other technology development.

According to earlier reports, China planned to set up a complete Beidou system consisting of 35 satellites by 2020, which provided global coverage with positioning accuracy of less than 10 meters and timing accuracy of 20 nanoseconds.

China launched a new-generation satellite, the 21st in the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, into orbit on Monday.

The first 16 Beidou satellites formed a network that only covered China and nearby regions. The first new-generation satellite, the 17th in total, was launched in March 2015 to help the network transition from regional to global coverage.

Once in orbit, Monday's satellite, the fifth of the new generation, will join its four predecessors in testing inter-satellite crosslinks and a new navigation-signalling system that will set the framework and technical standards for global coverage.

China plans to expand the Beidou services to most of the countries covered in its "Belt and Road" initiative by 2018, and offer global coverage by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Final tests completed on China's largest rocket*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) Updated: 2016-02-05 08:03






The Long March 5 is shown in this undated picture being tested at the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan province.[Photo by Sun Hao/China Daily] ​
*Powerful, heavy-lift Long March 5 scheduled for first flight in September*

China recently concluded the final tests on its largest and most powerful rocket, the Long March 5, at the Wen-chang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan province, and will conduct the rocket's first flight in September, according to a senior project manager.

The tests started in late September last year totaled more than 130 days. They proved that the Long March 5, China's newest and most technologically advanced rocket, works well with the ground facilities at the Wenchang center, said Li Dong, a senior designer at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and head of the Long March 5 project.

The Chang'e 5 lunar probe, which will land on the moon and take samples before returning to Earth, also took part in the tests.

Li said the tests were the riskiest and most sophisticated that China has ever conducted on its rockets and involved about 300 engineers. The tests' outcome will be used to improve the first mass-production rocket, which will be launched in September, he added.

The academy will start assembling and checking the first such rocket in the near future, according to Li.

Tao Gang, general manager of Tianjin Long March Launch Vehicle Manufacturing Co, which will produce the Long March 5, said all fuel tanks of the first mass-production rocket have been made and delivered to the Tianjin assembly plant.

As the nation's first-generation heavy-lift launch system, the Long March 5 is nearly 57 meters high, with a diameter of 5 m. Boasting a liftoff weight of around 800 metric tons, it will have a maximum payload capacity of 25 metric tons in the low Earth orbit and 14 metric tons in geosynchronous transfer orbit－roughly comparable to those of the United States' Delta IV and Atlas V.

The rocket will use liquid oxygen/kerosene and liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen as propellants for its engines, which means the gigantic spacecraft will be friendlier to the environment than previous Chinese rockets.

Once the Long March 5 becomes operational, it will be used to launch large lunar probes and the manned space station that China plans to send into orbit around 2020.

In addition to the Long March 5, China is also preparing for the debut of the smaller Long March 7 at the Wenchang center. The Long March 7 will replace the decades-old Long March 2 and Long March 3 families in commercial launch service. It also will be tasked with sending China's cargo spacecraft to the country's future space station.

The Wenchang Satellite Launch Center is China's newest launch facility, following the Xichang center in Sichuan province, the Taiyuan center in Shanxi province and the Jiuquan center in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

According to reports，CASC's *third-generation* 490N orbit control engine，made of iridium-rhenium alloy，has passed life cycle（25000s）certification after vigorous high altitude hot tests 

Old second-generation 490N OCE





【我国首台铼铱材料490牛轨控发动机通过寿命考核】近日，中国航天科技集团公司六院801所研制的高性能第三代490牛轨控发动机进行了鉴定级寿命考核高空热试车，试验取得圆满成功，标志着我国远地点轨控发动机...-华尔街见闻

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

satellite startup
九天微星 · 国内卫星创业公司 | 新浪路演

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> According to reports，CASC's *third-generation* 490N orbit control engine，made of iridium-rhenium alloy，has passed life cycle（25000s）certification after vigorous high altitude hot tests
> 
> Old second-generation 490N OCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【我国首台铼铱材料490牛轨控发动机通过寿命考核】近日，中国航天科技集团公司六院801所研制的高性能第三代490牛轨控发动机进行了鉴定级寿命考核高空热试车，试验取得圆满成功，标志着我国远地点轨控发动机...-华尔街见闻



Any news regarding the development of Chinese solid-fueled rocket boosters?


----------



## qwerrty

SinoSoldier said:


> Any news regarding the development of Chinese solid-fueled rocket boosters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

qwerrty said:


>



Looks pretty small, to be honest. I was kind of hoping for something in the class of the P241 or at leas the S200.


----------



## qwerrty

SinoSoldier said:


> Looks pretty small, to be honest. I was kind of hoping for something in the class of the P241 or at leas the S200.


120t of thrust for that size is pretty good to me compare to gigantic size of s200 and p241. china can easily upscale it if they want to and maybe more compact than those two

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Jilin-1, China commercial remote sensing satellite has released some photo and video on their website.

 




突发新闻




魅力春城




生态环境




国土资源




社会经济




减灾应急




智慧生活




公众应用
长光卫星技术有限公司

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> Jilin-1, China commercial remote sensing satellite has released some photo and video on their website
> 长光卫星技术有限公司



0.72m res

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Long March 7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Shenzhou-11 spaceship undergoing test.










[新闻直播间]我的愿望清单 刘晓震：愿“神舟”游太空_新闻频道_央视网(cctv.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Gaofeng-4 satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese scientists invent leak detection system for moon exploration*
Source: Xinhua 2016-02-16 15:13:13

LANZHOU, Feb. 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have developed a system to measure the leak rate for a vacuum environment which will be used in the country's third step moon exploration program.

According to scientists at the Lanzhou Institute of Physics under the China Academy of Space Technology, the measurement system will help scientists figures out a better way to preserve samples from the moon, which are stored in a vacuum capsule, increasing the accuracy of research.

"The third step of the lunar exploration project involves taking samples from the surface of the moon back to earth," said Li Detian, chief scientist of the research team.

"The samples will be packed in a vacuum environment. The accuracy of measuring the finest leak in a vacuum capsule will have direct impact on the research result of the samples," he said.

According to Cheng Yongjun, another scientist of the team, the system they developed will ensure a similar vacuum environment as found on the moon for the samples. It will also make sure that the two kilograms samples remain uncontaminated on their way back to earth, preventing them from being affected by any kinds of environment changes including extremely high and low temperature.

China has a three-step moon exploration project; orbiting, landing and return. Chang'e-5 lunar probe is expected to be launched around 2017 to finish the last chapter of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Tiangong-2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

China claimed they could detect the flights of 4x F-22 departed from Kadena ( Okinawa ) to Osan ( South Korea ).
The F-22 video provided by US/SK showed us that those F-22 flying with 2 external drop tanks ( and RCS enhancers? )

The shortest distance from China mainland to Osan is about 270 miles = 434 kilometers/












gambit said:


> We have gone through these before. Do you see that little 'dingleberry' on the underside of the F-22? That is a passive radar enhancer designed from the 'luneburg lens' construction. Also spelled 'luneberg'.
> RCS Radar Cross Section, Lüneberg Reflector lensref - Luneburg radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look at your images again. You will see it.





> What this mean is that during that exercise, opposition fighters needed assistance in order to track and target the F-22. Without that assistance via the enhancer, they would not be able to radar lock the F-22 at all. Within visual range, they may be able to detect it, but not likely radar lock it.
> The B-2, F-117, F-22, and F-35 must fly with enhancers so air traffic controllers can 'see' them on their radar scopes.


Boeing Rolls Out 1st F-15SA for Royal Saudi Air Force | Page 5


----------



## BoQ77

> According to a Nov. 10 China-based article in the Global Times, a Shandong Province-based JY-26 recently monitored an F-22 flying to South Korea. Separated by the Yellow Sea, Shandong’s coastline is 400 kilometers from Kunsan Air Base and Osan Air Base, South Korea.



Did China radar in Shandong, Nov. 10 2014 monitor an F-22 with RCS enhancer as expected ?


----------



## HAIDER

Beijing, Feb 18 (IANS) The Chinese military has claimed it was able to detect US F-22 stealth fighter jets, a media report said. Several fighters from East China Sea Fleet patrolled around the Air Defence Identification Zone (ADIZ) over the East China Sea after receiving orders that unidentified tracking occurred near the ADIZ on the morning of February 10, the People's Daily on Thursday quoted the PLA Daily as saying in a report. The report said that helicopters from a carrier-based helicopter brigade along with the carrier patrolled around the area and missiles were placed on fighters on duty at nearby military airports which were prepared to take off for combat. 
However, the report did not disclose which country the objects belong to or other relevant information. Chinese military expert Yin Zhuo said that if the unidentified objects appearing near ADIZ over the East China Sea turned out to be F-22 from the US, it would be a good opportunity for China's military to practise its ability to find, identify and intercept stealth fighters. 

Read more at: China military says US F-22 stealth fighters detected

Read more at: China military says US F-22 stealth fighters detected

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

That is because the fighters are currently acclimatizing and settling into the SK area. Which means flying with Luneberg lens reflectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Well there goes the stealth part...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Oscar said:


> That is because the fighters are currently acclimatizing and settling into the SK area. Which means flying with Luneberg lens reflectors.



Let me pose a question, if I show you a where's waldo picture with just Waldo, could you not tell that it was just Waldo? Sure you would find Waldo because it was just Waldo, but the fact it was just Waldo wouldn't confuse you, would it. 

China has our own stealth fighter, we at least know something about detecting it, even if it's carrying a full on banner that says see me, can China not tell that's what it's doing. 

Not being in the field, I can't say what this means, but something, almost never means nothing.


----------



## PakEye

it would be a good opportunity for China's PLAAF to practice its ability to find, identify and intercept stealth fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

The problem with engaging an F-22 is that the radars on Fighters do not even find an object infront of them even if the Jet is visible to the eye. This was stated by an F-16 fighter pilot who shot down the F-22, in mock combat, using guns as the jet was not visible on his radar even though he could see it.

Depends on the configuration of F-22 I guess, maximum stealth v/s artificial RCS via external pods etc.


----------



## BoQ77

You could find some more details in my thread about this with pictures.

China ability to track air-sea-land targets by their satellites, radars, sonars... | Page 6

The flight is planned and legal. So it should be declared in advance and in the status of discoverable to air traffic controllers. Then all 4 mounted with RCS enhancers ( or Luneberg lens ).
The same procedures applied to any stealth airplane ( B-2, F-35, F-22, F-117 ) to be a legal and planned flight to another country/ally.

In brief, China radars could detect what North Korea, South Korea, Japan radars could detect, aircrafts in discoverable mode.

It's similar to someone claimed he/she could see a ninja at a show. like this. In this case, Everyone could see those ninja just like him/her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Oscar said:


> That is because the fighters are currently acclimatizing and settling into the SK area. Which means flying with Luneberg lens reflectors.


----------



## Economic superpower

Embarrassing for the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

*King of the Air Superiority fighter* ~ Top Notch God given Design for the American F-22 is no longer Stealthy.
American shall attack Lockheed Martin the F-22 maker from lying and manipulating American taxpayers again and again by shorting its shares ( last price = 214 usd ) until it become a penny stock.

I guess it is confirmed then ... ... the F-22 obliteration by German Euro Typhoon and French Rafale were totally true as well.

Those American neocons and Republicans ... ...please do blame Pres Obama ( just because he is a non-white president ) for the over hyped, fakey, and unstealthy F-22.


 

*Lockheed Martin Stinky Skunkwork*


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Since, the aircraft shaping is fixed.
The Battle of Stealth is the battle of ( Stealth Coating + Radar )

It seems the newly developed LockMart stealth coating applied to these F-22 who just flew to Japan is useless against PLA radar.
The LockMart previous Stealth coating used by the F-22 on the January 2015 on Chinese Lunar New Year were useless against PLA radar as well.
It means USAF F-22 vs PLAAF Radar = 0 vs 2
 


Btw IIRC, the PLAAF was sending a few old J-10A to intercept F-22 in China ECS ADIZ.
Talk about no respect from PLAAF.

*@Jh??g??y* -- after all the facts on the ground, are you still claiming that these non stealthy F-22 were not flying from Japan or South Korea ?
or maybe you are too busy crawling under the warm rock sat by the Stinky Skunk.


----------



## BoQ77

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> 1) Of course, PLAAF *tracked* and *intercepted* USAF F-22 when they were *probing ECS ADIZ* in ( January 2015 ) just after Chinese Lunar New Year.
> 
> 2) Again, these time PLAAF tracked and intercepted USAF F-22 when they were probing ECS ADIZ in ( 10 February 2016 ) just after Chinese Lunar New Year.



Interesting, could you describe more details on those incidents ?

As I read, China didn't tell those are F-22 but they detected signal ( may caused by Luneberg lens reflectors and drop tanks )
later, Western media and Chinese military specialists guess that's F-22



> Several fighters from East China Sea Fleet patrolled around the Air Defense Identification Zone (ADIZ) over the East China Sea after receiving orders that *unidentified tracking occurred* near the ADIZ on the morning of Feb. 10, according to a report on PLA Daily on Feb. 11.
> 
> The report said that helicopters from a carrier-based helicopter brigade along with the carrier patrolled around the area and missiles were set on fighters on duty at nearby military airports which were prepared to take off for combat. However the report did not disclose which country the objects belong to or other relevant information.
> 
> Some Western media *guessed that the unidentified objects* might be the U.S. F-22 stealth fighter jets.


----------



## BoQ77

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Since, the aircraft shaping is fixed.
> The Battle of Stealth is the battle of ( Stealth Coating + Radar )
> 
> It seems the newly developed LockMart stealth coating applied to these F-22 who just flew to Japan is useless against PLA radar.
> The LockMart previous Stealth coating used by the F-22 on the January 2015 on Chinese Lunar New Year were useless against PLA radar as well.
> It means USAF F-22 vs PLAAF Radar = 0 vs 2
> 
> 
> 
> Btw IIRC, the PLAAF was sending a few old J-10A to intercept F-22 in China ECS ADIZ.
> Talk about no respect from PLAAF.
> 
> *@Jh??g??y* -- after all the facts on the ground, are you still claiming that these non stealthy F-22 were not flying from Japan or South Korea ?
> or maybe you are too busy crawling under the warm rock sat by the Stinky Skunk.



Did you read and see the picture of Those F-22 mounted RCS enhancers ?

That's similar to a surfaced submarine


----------



## BoQ77

In fact, they could be MALD or anything ( like Luneberg lens )


----------



## gambit

Genesis said:


> China has our own stealth fighter, we at least know something about detecting it,...


Detection is not the same as *IDENTIFICATION*.

You know your mother, no ? Actually, you can only know her after you *IDENTIFY* her. An identity is a visual representation that is associated with something else.

In the near dark, you can detect -- with your eyes -- the outline of a human body, but how do you know that is your mother ? You do not. You can only *IDENTIFY* that human as your mother only after you associate her facial features with what you know of her in your memory.

So for China to declare that the PLA detected the F-22 is simply absurd. The radar scope cannot even display the outline of a body, let alone the body that is unique to the F-22.

The PLA detected 'something'. That 'something' is all there was. But of course that 'something' had to be exaggerated into the F-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Oscar said:


> That is because the fighters are currently acclimatizing and settling into the SK area. Which means flying with Luneberg lens reflectors.


not so sure about that. those f-22s just arrived in sk couple days go from japan

from article


> Several fighters from East China Sea Fleet patrolled around the Air Defence Identification Zone (ADIZ) over the East China Sea after receiving orders that *unidentified tracking occurred near the ADIZ on the morning of February 10*, the People's Daily on Thursday quoted the PLA Daily as saying in a report.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Detecting a stealth fighter was never an issue, Serbia brought down one in 1999. Any longer wavelength radar can do that, but they lack the resolution to target one specifically. It will be news if China can do that.


----------



## BoQ77

qwerrty said:


> not so sure about that. those f-22s just arrived in sk couple days go from japan
> 
> from article



Yeah the report of People Daily is on 11 and about 10 Feb incident.
The F-22 arrive Kadena 20 days before that and to Osan 7 days after that.

So the report about unidentified flight could be anything, maybe a couple of F-15J


----------



## Tiqiu

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/revealed-can-chinas-radars-track-americas-stealth-f-22-15261?page=2

Dave Majumdar

February 19, 2016

State-run Chinese media is claiming that the People’s Liberation Army has been able to track the U.S. Air Force’s Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor stealth fighters over the East China Sea. While the Chinese report might be easily dismissed as propaganda—it is not beyond the realm of possibility. In fact—it’s very possible that China can track the Raptor. Stealth is not a cloak of invisibility, after all. Stealth technology simply delays detection and tracking.

First off, if a Raptor is carrying external fuel tanks—as it often does during “ferry missions”—it is not in a stealth configuration. Moreover, the aircraft is often fitted with a Luneburg lens device on its ventral side during peacetime operations that enhances its cross section on radar.

That being said, even combat-configured F-22s are not invisible to enemy radar, contrary to popular belief. Neither is any other tactical fighter-sized stealth aircraft with empennage surfaces such as tailfins—the F-35, PAK-FA, J-20 or J-31. That’s just basic physics.

The laws of physics essentially dictate that a tactical fighter-sized stealth aircraft must be optimized to defeat higher-frequency bands such the C, X, Ku and the top part of the S bands. There is a “step change” in a Low Observable (LO) aircraft’s signature once the frequency wavelength exceeds a certain threshold and causes a resonant effect. Typically, that resonance occurs when a feature on an aircraft—such as a tail-fin — is less than eight times the size of a particular frequency wavelength. Effectively, small stealth aircraft that do not have the size or weight allowances for two feet or more of radar absorbent material coatings on every surface are forced to make trades as to which frequency bands they are optimized for.

Therefore, a radar operating at a lower-frequency band such as parts of the S or L band—like civilian air traffic control (ATC) radars—are almost certainly able to detect and track tactical fighter-sized stealth aircraft. However, a larger stealth aircraft like the Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit, which lacks many of the features that cause a resonance effect, is much more effective against low-frequency radars than, for example, an F-35 or F-22. Typically, however, those lower-frequency radars do not provide what Pentagon officials call a “weapons quality” track needed to guide a missile onto a target. “Even if you can see an LO [low observable] strike aircraft with ATC radar, you can’t kill it without a fire control system,” an Air Force official had told me.

That being said, Russia, China and others are developing advanced UHF and VHF band early warning radars that use even longer wavelengths in an effort to cue their other sensors and give their fighters some idea of where an adversary stealth aircraft might be coming from. But the problem with VHF and UHF band radars is that with long wavelengths come large radar resolution cells. That means that contacts are not tracked with the required level of fidelity to guide a weapon onto a target. As one U.S. Navy officer rhetorically asked, “Does the mission require a cloaking device or is it OK if the threat sees it but can’t do anything about it?”

Traditionally, guiding weapons with low frequency radars has been limited by two factors. One factor is the width of the radar beam, while the second is the width of the radar pulse—but both limitations can be overcome with signal processing. Phased array radars—particularly active electronically scanned arrays (AESA)—solve the problem of directional or azimuth resolution because they can steer their radar beams electronically. Moreover, AESA radars can generate multiple beams and can shape those beams for width, sweep rate and other characteristics. Indeed, some industry experts suggested that a combination of high-speed data-links and low-frequency phased-array radars could generate a weapons quality track.

The U.S. Navy and Lockheed may have already solved the problem. The service openly talks about the E-2D’s role as the central node of its NIFC-CA battle network to defeat enemy air and missile threats. Rear Adm. Mike Manazir, the Navy’s director of air warfare, described the concept in detail at the U.S. Naval Institute just before Christmas in 2013.

Under the NIFC-CA ‘From the Air’ (FTA) construct, the APY-9 radar would act as a sensor to cue Raytheon AIM-120 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles for Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornets fighters via the Link-16 datalink. Moreover, the APY-9 would also act as a sensor to guide Raytheon Standard SM-6 missiles launched from Aegis cruisers and destroyers against targets located beyond the ships’ SPY-1 radars’ horizon via the Cooperative Engagement Capability datalink under the NIFC-CA ‘From the Sea’ (FTS) construct. In fact, the Navy has demonstrated live-fire NIFC-CA missile shots using the E-2D’s radar to guide SM-6 missiles against over-the-horizon shots—which by definition means the APY-9 is generating a weapons quality track.

That effectively means that stealthy tactical aircraft must operate alongside electronic attack platforms the like Boeing EA-18G Growler. It is also why the Pentagon has been shoring up American investments in electronic and cyber warfare. As one Air Force official explained, stealth and electronic attack always have a synergistic relationship because detection is about the signal-to-noise ratio. Low observables reduce the signal, while electronic attack increases the noise. “Any big picture plan, looking forward, to deal with emerging A2/AD threats will address both sides of that equation,” he said.

_Dave Majumdar is the defense editor for the _National Interest_. You can follow him on Twitter: @davemajumdar._

Image_: Wikimedia Commons/U.S. Air Force._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Is this supposed to be news？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Isn't that old news???

I think this is the Radar JY-26 Phased Array Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

cirr said:


> Is this supposed to be news？


No, it is not for us

American said F-22 cannot be detect, but Chinese said it can. Now American said it can, does it mean American has been lying all along about F-22 capability?



Muhammad Omar said:


> Isn't that old news???
> 
> I think this is the Radar JY-26 Phased Array Radar


500 km range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Skull and Bones said:


> Detecting a stealth fighter was never an issue,...


Yes, it is.



Skull and Bones said:


> ...Serbia brought down one in 1999.


Yes, just one. Out of hundreds of sorties. And it was by sheer luck.



Skull and Bones said:


> Any longer wavelength radar can do that, but they lack the resolution to target one specifically. It will be news if China can do that.


If it is news that China can successfully use low freqs to track and target low observable US fighters, then 'stealth' is an issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Tiqiu said:


> American said F-22 cannot be detect,...


We never said so.



Tiqiu said:


> ...but Chinese said it can.


Of course Chinese would. What else are they going to say ? 



Tiqiu said:


> Now American said it can, does it mean American has been lying all along about F-22 capability?


No, it means you guys have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Globenim

Chinese say the can detect F-22.

Chinese said they detected some F-22.
American state lipservice aka "free press" claims to cite "Chinese claims" and make hype about Chinese radars "apparently" being able to detect F-22 even in a stealthy setup.

Wait for the Americans to debunk "it" claiming they where flying with RCS enhancer so everyone could have detected it and put the "Chinese hype" to "shame" and American cheerleaders starting the usual verbal masturbation how the "Chinese cheerleaders" are blind to "Chinese propaganda"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

gambit said:


> Detection is not the same as *IDENTIFICATION*.
> 
> You know your mother, no ? Actually, you can only know her after you *IDENTIFY* her. An identity is a visual representation that is associated with something else.
> 
> In the near dark, you can detect -- with your eyes -- the outline of a human body, but how do you know that is your mother ? You do not. You can only *IDENTIFY* that human as your mother only after you associate her facial features with what you know of her in your memory.
> 
> So for China to declare that the PLA detected the F-22 is simply absurd. The radar scope cannot even display the outline of a body, let alone the body that is unique to the F-22.
> 
> The PLA detected 'something'. That 'something' is all there was. But of course that 'something' had to be exaggerated into the F-22.



I heard WW2 radars can detect birds. I'm assuming Chinese radars today can detect any number of things. So on that day the people there just decided today's a good day to say we detected a F-22. 

I know you don't think much of the PLA, but at least assume they are not the most uneducated and unprofessional bunch in the world, if nothing else at least trust the US' ability to judge the validity of the information. 

This is that space walk "hoax" all over again. Everyone's looking to make fun of the other, would China really release this information just to look stupid.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Since, the aircraft shaping is fixed.
> The Battle of Stealth is the battle of ( Stealth Coating + Radar )
> 
> It seems the newly developed LockMart stealth coating applied to these F-22 who just flew to Japan is useless against PLA radar.
> The LockMart previous Stealth coating used by the F-22 on the January 2015 on Chinese Lunar New Year were useless against PLA radar as well.
> It means USAF F-22 vs PLAAF Radar = 0 vs 2



More specifically, it's a battle between fixed airframe shaping and RAM vs *Moore's law*. It's the processing/computational power behind the radar that matters. As computational power improves, the radar system's ability to glean coherent information from a jumble of data also improves. Faint radar returns that once would have been misconstrued as random background noise can now be detected and identified as the F-22.

Powerful radars have always existed. The Soviet MiG-25 radar was said to be so powerful that when they turned the radar on at the ground, small animals would drop dead and cook for a great distance in front of the aircraft. But what the Soviets lacked back then (and Russia today) was good processors. The F-22 was always marketed back in the day as having the power of two Cray supercomputers in every cockpit. Those 'supercomputers' pale in comparison with what China has today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

On the CCTV( China state TV) "Today's Focus" program at Sat, the Chinese PLA general Yin Zhuo officially confirmed that after F22 was detected and identified by radar, it was followed by the Chinese jet for evidence obtaining. He didn't detail how many F22/Chinese jet and the exact location. I guess more details and pictures, or even videos will be surfaced soon. 

Is it "The Emperor's New Clothes" retold?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

PLA Active Duty General on China State TV (from 01:32): "F22 was detected, approached,accompanied, warned and being photographed(obtaining evidence) by Chinese jet..."

少将：F-22闯东海被发现 中国战机直接伴飞警告_凤凰军事

Yin Zhuo, PLA active duty general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Genesis said:


> I heard WW2 radars can detect birds.


How do you know they are birds ? I do not mean *YOU* personally. I mean -- you -- the radar operator ?

The problem here is more than just semantics. If a radar target exhibits some behaviors, as much as the radar signals can tell, then the only thing you -- the radar operator -- can do is *GUESS* that the target is a flock of birds. Most of the time, the guesses are correct.

But there are times when...

https://www.ll.mit.edu/mission/avia...-papers/Troxel_2001_BSC_MS-14800_WW-16341.pdf


> Thunderstorm gust fronts can produce low-altitude reflectivity thin line echoes that could be mistaken for birds.


Who would have thought that the leading edges of wind gusts were mis-identified by the radar operator and/or computer for birds.

Further...Insects, birds, leaves, or rain drops are called 'volumetric targets', meaning individual bug, bird, leaf or rain drop are usually not detected. In radar detection, a 'volumetric target' is a *TYPE* of target data. It mean there must be a group of insects, of birds, or of leaves, in order for the radar to pick up this volumetric mass. If a single bird separate from the group, that bird is not detected.

Now...Just in case you think I am making this stuff up...

NASA - Bird Rest Stops To Be Tracked by NASA Rain Radar


> It is used to make accurate volumetric measurements...


See the word 'volumetric' ? And the source is impeccable.

So no, radars cannot detect *AND* identify the target as anything. The radar computer can only make an educated guess based upon signal processing. The more complex the return signals, the better the guess.



Genesis said:


> I'm assuming Chinese radars today can detect any number of things. So on that day the people there just decided today's a good day to say we detected a F-22.


They can 'decide' that they detected anything they want.



Genesis said:


> I know you don't think much of the PLA,...


On the contrary, I have a great deal of respect for the PLA. More than you guys do, even if you guys are Chinese and I am not. But unlike you guys, my respect is not blind. It is based upon my personal experience in the US military and my personal studies of military affairs. Blind respect is the worst one can give or receive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Tiqiu said:


>


----------



## JSCh

Assembly of CZ-7 (Long March 7)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

JSCh said:


> Gaofeng-4 satellite





> Gaofen 4’s staring imager can spot objects as small as *50 meters (1*64 feet), a resolution that allows the satellite to see an oil tanker steaming across the ocean, according to Li Guo, Gaofen 4’s chief designer, in a story published by Xinhua.
> The state-run China Youth Daily newspaper reported earlier this year the Gaofen 4 satellite’s purpose is also to *hunt for U.S. aircraft carriers operating near China*.
> At night, an infrared camera aboard Gaofen 4 can capture less detailed imagery with *a resolution of about 400 meters*, or 1,300 feet.



resolution 50m means, if there's an object 50x50m with enough contrast from environment, For example a fire of 50mx50m, if luckily GF-4 could record as a pixel in its imager.

Why need luck? because there're cloud cover, precipitates , electronic noises ...


----------



## Tiqiu




----------



## cirr

Subsequent to Gaofen-4

*Geostationary orbit GEO resolutions《2.5/25m* 

*科技部发布2016年度国家重点研发计划重点专项：静止轨道高分辨率(2.5米/25米) 相机技术攻关类*

2016/02/22

默认分类
1.1静止轨道高分辨率轻型成像相机系统技术（关键技术攻关类）

研究内容：*面向同时兼顾高空间分辨率、高时效观测能力的各类区域性监测任务要求，开展不低于2.5m分辨率的静止轨道光学相机系统技术*研究，包括基于天地一体化的静止轨道空间轻型相机系统总体技术、相机自适应光学检测与控制技术、静止轨道高分辨率相机稳像技术等研究；完成全尺寸地面原理样机的研制，对关键技术进行地面试验验证，为发展静止轨道高分辨率光学卫星提供技术支撑，服务于我国高分辨率海陆安全监测、突发灾害探测等重大应用需求。

考核指标：

*实现静止轨道不低于2.5m空间分辨率的全色对地成像和不低于5m分辨率的多光谱对地成像，实现单帧幅宽不小于100km×100km，成像质量MTF×SNR优于5（太阳高度角20°、地面反射率0.05）*。

实施年限：5年

拟支持项目数：2项

高分四号：可见光谱段分辨率50米，中波红外谱段分辨率400米，400km×400km

高分四号卫星 - China Spaceflight

1.2 静止轨道全谱段高光谱探测技术（关键技术攻关类）

研究内容：针对防灾减灾、环境、农业、林业、海洋、气象和资源等领域高光谱遥感的应用需求，开展静止轨道高光谱成像技术研究，突破全谱段高光谱高灵敏探测、大口径低温光学集成装调、超大规模高灵敏度面阵红外探测器组件、高精度定标与反演等关键技术，形成波段范围覆盖紫外至长波红外的全谱段高光谱成像原理样机系统，为静止轨道高光谱探测技术及应用的跨越式发展奠定基础。

考核指标：

*研制空间分辨率不低于25m（紫外至近红外波段）、50m（短波红外至中波红外波段）、100m（长波红外波段），波段范围0.3μm～12.5μm，光谱分辨率不低于0.01λ、波段可编程，单帧幅宽不小于400km的高光谱成像原理样机系统*。

实施年限：5年

拟支持项目数：3项

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

I doubt about the ability of YLC-20 to track F-22 in stealth mode 400+ km away.
maybe it could track the F-22 with RCS enhancer.


----------



## Lure

Could anybody who has some knowledge about radars eloborate?

--------------------

HONG KONG, Feb. 22 (UPI) -- China's military said its latest radars can track U.S. stealth fighters, including the F-22 Raptor, the aircraft that recently flew across South Korea airspace at a time of rising tensions with the North.

China's People's Liberation Army said it had identified F-22s of unknown origin flying over the East China Sea, and in response deployed helicopters and a naval vessel, Taiwan's Central News Agency reported Monday.

Yin Zhuo, a former Chinese Navy officer and military expert, told China's CCTV that Lockheed Martin's F-22 Raptor cannot always evade radar detection.

China's response pushed the stealth fighters out of East China Sea airspace, Yin said, adding, "The F-22's capacity for evading radar can decrease if multiple radars at several bases are monitoring."

China has developed an upgraded version of the Chinese Phased Array Radar, and its KJ-2000 and KJ-500 airborne early warning and control systems can also be used in detection, Sputnik International reported.

Yin said that although the F-22 has outstanding stealth capabilities, because of its large size, multiple radar can track the aircraft from different directions.

Several Chinese newspapers reported Feb. 15 that a fleet of F-22s had flown across the East China Sea, and Hong Kong newspaper Oriental Daily News reported the unidentified flying objects were likely U.S. F-22 Raptors.

On Friday, China's populist tabloid Global Times reported various radars were being developed at an accelerated pace and will add to the military's detection capabilities that include the JY-26, with a surveillance range of 310 miles, and the long-range surveillance radar JY-27 VHF.

Chinese state media also reported Beijing was able to monitor the movement of U.S. F-22 Raptors across the Korean peninsula during a joint U.S.-South Korea military training exercise in 2013, using the JY-26 radar.

China's claims are credible, according to defense expert Dave Majundar.

"In fact – it's very possible that China can track the Raptor. Stealth is not a cloak of invisibility, after all. Stealth technology simply delays detection and tracking," Majundar wrote for the National Interest.

China tracked U.S. F-22 stealth fighters, analyst says - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

It is no secret that F-22 can be spotted by modern radars. What is still hard is to knock it off the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Even F-22 has an RCS, so point enough stuff at it, use enough noise reduction-algorithms and processing power from several systems operating in tandem.....and you can pick up and track almost anything (unless the object is 100% radio absorbent or transparent).

Now try fit all of this requirement into one compact system for instantaneous real time use, and you see the F-22 advantage.


----------



## randomradio

The F-22s were probably carrying the Luneburg Lens which enhance RCS so ATC can see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

impressive? not really.


----------



## jhungary

It's inherently uninformed to suggest any stealth aircraft could not be detected by radar, any radar.

Stealth works by absorb and defect the incoming radio wave of a radar tower so to appear less "Observable" on someone else radar screen. Contrary to popular believe, it is IMPOSSIBLE to 100% deflect and/or absorb all Radio wave, stealth aircraft could still be picked up with its radar signature. Just the signature the radar pick up would not be recognized as a F-22 or may even be a fighter.

The term white noise is to describe the process of signal processing to which a device (In this case, a Radar) failed to interpret the signal and assigned them as random frequency. However, with modern computational advancement, it's possible for any radar system to calculate the white noise that received and turn them into meaningful radar signal. Eg, an aircraft.

Now, going back to the topic. The topic is misleading. As:

A , again, contrary to many believe, Radar does not identify an incoming bogey, they could at most detect a signal, which interpret them as to whether or not they are man-made, nature or random. However, to identify an aircraft, one need to pursuit a VID, while a C-5 military aircraft always being mistaken as a Boeing 747, the radar can only detect there is a incoming, and guess by the signal what type or class the aircraft is, but to identify the aircraft? This is next to impossible, bar from Chinese having some alien technology that can separate each different EM wavelength emit from which US or Western Aircraft, it is impossible to do. So, by saying they can identify which aircraft it is by radar alone is untrustworthy

B.) The flight of F-22 is supposed to show off to North Korea and remind them of US present in the area. You would logically want your aircraft to be seen but not just past thru the air space without any detection, then the North Korean will simply say "What F-22? We saw nothing on radar screen" That would means those F-22 could logically donning a ECS enhance device (The Luneburg reflector) to allow the North Korean to detect the flight, Which would explain why the Chinese detect the flight as well, even if they have made VID.


----------



## longlong

F-22


jhungary said:


> It's inherently uninformed to suggest any stealth aircraft could not be detected by radar, any radar.
> 
> Stealth works by absorb and defect the incoming radio wave of a radar tower so to appear less "Observable" on someone else radar screen. Contrary to popular believe, it is IMPOSSIBLE to 100% deflect and/or absorb all Radio wave, stealth aircraft could still be picked up with its radar signature. Just the signature the radar pick up would not be recognized as a F-22 or may even be a fighter.
> 
> The term white noise is to describe the process of signal processing to which a device (In this case, a Radar) failed to interpret the signal and assigned them as random frequency. However, with modern computational advancement, it's possible for any radar system to calculate the white noise that received and turn them into meaningful radar signal. Eg, an aircraft.
> 
> Now, going back to the topic. The topic is misleading. As:
> 
> A , again, contrary to many believe, Radar does not identify an incoming bogey, they could at most detect a signal, which interpret them as to whether or not they are man-made, nature or random. However, to identify an aircraft, one need to pursuit a VID, while a C-5 military aircraft always being mistaken as a Boeing 747, the radar can only detect there is a incoming, and guess by the signal what type or class the aircraft is, but to identify the aircraft? This is next to impossible, bar from Chinese having some alien technology that can separate each different EM wavelength emit from which US or Western Aircraft, it is impossible to do. So, by saying they can identify which aircraft it is by radar alone is untrustworthy
> 
> B.) The flight of F-22 is supposed to show off to North Korea and remind them of US present in the area. You would logically want your aircraft to be seen but not just past thru the air space without any detection, then the North Korean will simply say "What F-22? We saw nothing on radar screen" That would means those F-22 could logically donning a ECS enhance device (The Luneburg reflector) to allow the North Korean to detect the flight, Which would explain why the Chinese detect the flight as well, even if they have made VID.


Base on the subject's distance, RCS, Speed, it will not be so difficult to identify they are F-22.
Most difficult part is the process of making the database for all the possible objects.

Remember: different object always feeds different signal to radar, that's the identity.

If it is detectable, it is identifiable. Some radar may mistake 747 as C-5, some will not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

longlong said:


> F-22
> 
> Base on the subject's distance, RCS, Speed, it will not be so difficult to identify they are F-22.
> Most difficult part is the process of making the database for all the possible objects.



Actually, how do you know?

Say your radar can be clearly defined the incoming signal signature, the problem is, to identify something just by signal signature itself, you cannot say for sure what is what out there, this is the primary reason why any country, (China included) would want to have a Air Defense Identification Zone, which to VID the bogey before said bogey enter the specific defense zone.

Problem is, even if you can detect and feedback all necessarily parameter, the question remain, how do you know for sure, without actually looking at the target, that would be a F-22?

You do know, it is impossible to compile a database to match radar signature to a certain type of object. Because the environment itself play a factor, Electromagnetic field, atmospheric pressure, perpicatation level, temperature, humidity all plays a part of reflecting and absorbing radar wave. The problem is, the F-22 today will emit a different Signature yesterday and a different one a day before, there are no constant factor in signature analysis to basically compare your radar result to any matching available. Unless all the parameter is the same, I mean the same aircraft, flown thru the same cloud, at the same temperature, with the same humidity, and the same atmosphere pressure....It is basically impossible to say from a bunch of signature, what aircraft is it belong.

You probably watch way too many movie, because I used be an intelligence officer, my job was to sit in front of a radar screen monitoring AQ activities for almost a year and cooperate different SF team for my mission area (Not going to tell you more as my job are classified), and I was train to do so, there are no way you can tell without looking at it immediately that what is what by simply look at the radar screen. Or did the PLA process so advance technology that can identify any incoming without even look at it??




> Remember: different object always feeds different signal to radar, that's the identity.
> 
> If it is detectable, it is identifiable. Some radar may mistake 747 as C-5, some will not.



Again, how?

IT's not about some radar. but the cross reference signature, it's not the matter of the radar, radar only calculate what they received, but not what two different item look like. A C-5 emit a radar signature that looks like a Boeing 747 because it have all the edges and trim that look like 747, it's where they will bounce off at that same trimming as a 747, it is not because the radar determined it as a 747

this some what of an argument of "This may happen in the US radar, but not the Chinese" are ridicules, how exactly it happens in one radar and the other don't?

lol @gambit come here educate these folks, won't you?


----------



## BoQ77

Can China identify a Mig-29 ?

_Shantouzhai village in Yunnan province in southwestern China was accidentally bombed by a MiG-29 fighter of the Myanmar Air Force in the conflict between government forces and Kokang rebels near the Chinese border, China’s Global Times reported on March 8. Nobody was injured.

A villager told the paper, “We knew that the aircraft were flying over to bomb the National Democratic Alliance Army, and nearly all of us went out from our houses to watch the fighting.”

“Unexpectedly, we saw an unidentified object dropped from an aircraft flying closer to the village and everybody began to run.” The bomb eventually hit into the house of a local resident named Luo. Nobody was hurt but the villagers have called on the Myanmar government to compensate for the damage.

A source told the Global Times that MiG-29 fighters and helicopters were mobilized by the government to attack the National Democratic Alliance Army near the Chinese border on Mar. 8 and the bomb was likely dropped accidentally by the pilot. The source said that the airspace in the Kokang region was too narrow for the pilot to carry out the attack precisely.

Another village called Qinshuihe near the border was also shelled accidentally by the artillery of the Myanmar Army on the same day.

An entrepreneur surnamed Pan working in Mengding county where both villages are located said they have been able to hear the sounds of artillery every night since last week.

*Hong Lei,* spokesperson for China’s foreign ministry, said the Chinese government has already *expressed its serious concern to the Myanmar side, demanding they get to the bottom of what happened *and take effective measures to prevent similar incidents from happening again during a press conference held on March 3._

Source: Myanmar Mig-29 Bombs Chinese villages by mistake


----------



## BoQ77

Tiqiu said:


> PLA Active Duty General on China State TV (from 01:32): "F22 was detected, approached,accompanied, warned and being photographed(obtaining evidence) by Chinese jet..."
> 
> 少将：F-22闯东海被发现 中国战机直接伴飞警告_凤凰军事



How long does it take to send Chinese jets to approach, accompany and take photograph the F-22 ?
Anyway, we are await for the photos
@jhungary


----------



## jhungary

BoQ77 said:


> How long does it take to send Chinese jets to approach, accompany and take photograph the F-22 ?
> Anyway, we are await for the photos
> @jhungary



meh.....again. Stealth is not invisible as I explained in some other post.

And from the look of it, it's the US intention to let every one see their F-22 anyway, they were to show off to the NK that they have these in South Korea and can deploy them when they need to. What would be the point when the F-22 were unnoticed? It would make a good joke, don't you think?

Obama - Fat Kim, you see our F-22 flying over South Korea? Do remember we have this so you should behave.

Fat Kim - What F-22? We did not see anything from our radar screen.

Obama - My bad, our F-22 should have use Luneburg lens so your radar can pick them up, you mind we do it again??

LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

jhungary said:


> meh.....again. Stealth is not invisible as I explained in some other post.
> 
> And from the look of it, it's the US intention to let every one see their F-22 anyway, they were to show off to the NK that they have these in South Korea and can deploy them when they need to. What would be the point when the F-22 were unnoticed? It would make a good joke, don't you think?
> 
> Obama - Fat Kim, you see our F-22 flying over South Korea? Do remember we have this so you should behave.
> 
> Fat Kim - What F-22? We did not see anything from our radar screen.
> 
> Obama - My bad, our F-22 should have use Luneburg lens so your radar can pick them up, you mind we do it again??
> 
> LOL.



My post based on the assumption that, China could detect the unidentified flying objects and turn out to be anything.
How long to make a visual contact?


----------



## longlong

jhungary said:


> Actually, how do you know?
> 
> Say your radar can be clearly defined the incoming signal signature, the problem is, to identify something just by signal signature itself, you cannot say for sure what is what out there, this is the primary reason why any country, (China included) would want to have a Air Defense Identification Zone, which to VID the bogey before said bogey enter the specific defense zone.
> 
> Problem is, even if you can detect and feedback all necessarily parameter, the question remain, how do you know for sure, without actually looking at the target, that would be a F-22?
> 
> You do know, it is impossible to compile a database to match radar signature to a certain type of object. Because the environment itself play a factor, Electromagnetic field, atmospheric pressure, perpicatation level, temperature, humidity all plays a part of reflecting and absorbing radar wave. The problem is, the F-22 today will emit a different Signature yesterday and a different one a day before, there are no constant factor in signature analysis to basically compare your radar result to any matching available. Unless all the parameter is the same, I mean the same aircraft, flown thru the same cloud, at the same temperature, with the same humidity, and the same atmosphere pressure....It is basically impossible to say from a bunch of signature, what aircraft is it belong.
> 
> You probably watch way too many movie, because I used be an intelligence officer, my job was to sit in front of a radar screen monitoring AQ activities for almost a year and cooperate different SF team for my mission area (Not going to tell you more as my job are classified), and I was train to do so, there are no way you can tell without looking at it immediately that what is what by simply look at the radar screen. Or did the PLA process so advance technology that can identify any incoming without even look at it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how?
> 
> IT's not about some radar. but the cross reference signature, it's not the matter of the radar, radar only calculate what they received, but not what two different item look like. A C-5 emit a radar signature that looks like a Boeing 747 because it have all the edges and trim that look like 747, it's where they will bounce off at that same trimming as a 747, it is not because the radar determined it as a 747
> 
> this some what of an argument of "This may happen in the US radar, but not the Chinese" are ridicules, how exactly it happens in one radar and the other don't?
> 
> lol @gambit come here educate these folks, won't you?


1) C-5 and B-747 are totally different flying objects and they have as different radar signature as your fingerprint---- you have to admit it.
2) Even the radar signature are similar and difficult to identify, we still have great chance to do it. e.g., route, flight timing, altitude, flying in groups, etc, a commercial aeroplane behaves differently from military one.* You may have trouble to identify twins who have the same visual appearance, but they are different objects, there always have different signatures between them and that's why their parents identify them easily*.
3) There don't have many different jet fighters around Korea-Japan. F-2, F-15, F-16, T-50, I do think less than 10 types. Some objects flying in a group at high speed and RCS is tenth of F-15 from 500km away*, if they are not F-22, what the hell they are*?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Wait, wait.

There will be photos that are taked by PLA for F22 and will eventually be released out some day.

Don't be too hurry, just be patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

longlong said:


> 1) *You may have trouble to identify twins who have the same visual appearance, but they are different objects, there always have different signatures between them and that's why their parents identify them easily*.



Let imagine the case this way







even this way, it's hard to tell


----------



## jhungary

longlong said:


> 1) C-5 and B-747 are totally different flying objects and they have as different radar signature as your fingerprint---- you have to admit it.



Well, you obviously don't know how a radar screen looks like, it does not display the silhouette of an object, it only display what have been reflected and received back to the radar receiver. Not all of the aircraft leading edge would bounce off microwave transmitted from the radar. I don't have to admit anything, I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT C-5 and Boeing 747 have a similar radar signature profile.



> 2) Even the radar signature are similar and difficult to identify, we still have great chance to do it. e.g., route, flight timing, altitude, flying in groups, etc, a commercial aeroplane behaves differently from military one.* You may have trouble to identify twins who have the same visual appearance, but they are different objects, there always have different signatures between them and that's why their parents identify them easily*



Then do explain how you can indentify on radar

1.) A Civilian airplane that act like a Military Jet (Ala Iran Air Flight 655)
2.) A Military airplane that act like a Civil Jet?

You are basing on an assumption that all jet behave differently. But in a way, it does and it doesn't. And would you go blast any jet you have not visually identified just because it act militaristic on your radar screen? What you think and assume is abnormal.
.


> 3) There don't have many different jet fighters around Korea-Japan. F-2, F-15, F-16, T-50, I do think less than 10 types. Some objects flying in a group at high speed and RCS is tenth of F-15 from 500km away*, if they are not F-22, what the hell they are*?



Missile? Bird? UFO? You missed the point, the point is, you don't know and you cannot say for sure. You cannot simply say "Since nothing move as fast as F-22, then this must be F-22" That is, no other word, foolish assumption.

Would you think F-22 flew at the same speed everytime? And give you the same profile everytime? Just because it does not match anything that remotely happen in the area, that does not mean it is a F-22, it only means you don't know what it is...


----------



## gambit

jhungary said:


> lol @gambit come here educate these folks, won't you?


There is no defeating 'Chinese physics'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

gambit said:


> There is no defeating 'Chinese physics'.



well, there are outside chance that they did have radar that see all and know all. We cannot discount this probability. Although I should say it will be as little as I hit the lotto tomorrow....


----------



## gambit

> C-5 and B-747 are totally different flying objects and they have as different radar signature as your fingerprint---- you have to admit it.
> 
> Source: China tracked U.S. F-22 Raptors over East China Sea, analyst says


Is it possible to identify/discriminate the 747 from the C-5 ? Or relevant to this Chinese claim: Is it possible to discriminate the F-22's radar signature from the thousands of aircrafts in the world ?

In theory -- yes.

But here is the ideal situation for that to happen...

*1-* The radar operator must have complete control of the F-22.

*2-* The F-22 must be EM isolated, as in inside an anechoic chamber.

*3-* The radar operating freq must be in millimetric (mm).

Regarding item 3, why millimetric ? Actually, it *SHOULD* be millimetric, not must.






The above is a close up of the cockpit region of the F-117. Assume that I have complete control and EM isolation of the F-117. Using a millimetric radar, I will be able to take fine details of the F-117 all the way down to the rivets. The distance between the radar and the jet's surface will be in single digit meters, not hundreds of km as in the field. I will be able to rotate the jet any which way possible, all the while recording the EM signatures from all the degrees of movements.

From the theoretically ideal situation, now imagine the degradation of the identification process using centimetric wavelengths against a target that is moving of its own volition at hundreds of km away.

But wait...!!! There is more...Chinese AWACS uses high centimetric or even meters lengths freqs and they are able to ID the F-22 with ease.

Yah...The Chinese members here effectively said that China had complete access to every aircraft in US military inventory in order to be able to identify any US aircraft from a single radar scan even with longer freqs.

When I was active duty, I was told that I have a knack for explaining complex technical issues using easily relatable analogies to get the trainees started on his/her path of understanding the career field.

So here goes...

The famous Chinese baseketball player (ret) Yao Ming is 2.3 meters in height. His height is extraordinary for any ethnicity, let alone for the Chinese people.

The average Anglo-European males ranges from 1.5 to 1.8 meter.

If we put Yao Ming and an average European/American man under radar bombardment, this Western radar will show one figure ( not male ) as taller and shorter than the other. Not tall or short. But taller and shorter.

But according to our Chinese members here, under Chinese radar, not only can the Chinese radar show that the figures are males, but also that the taller male is Chinese, and is Yao Ming himself...!!!

As for the shorter male, who cares who he is ?

That is how advanced are Chinese radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

jhungary said:


> Well, you obviously don't know how a radar screen looks like, it does not display the silhouette of an object, it only display what have been reflected and received back to the radar receiver. Not all of the aircraft leading edge would bounce off microwave transmitted from the radar. I don't have to admit anything, I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT C-5 and Boeing 747 have a similar radar signature profile.



Quite right. A C5 and B747 will have virtually identical radar returns. An IDO _can_ distinguish between them given flight profile info, flight patterns, etc., but that has nothing to do with identifying them be their _radar return_.


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... do You really have to start for such reports a new tread each and every time ? This is now the third one with exactly the same content and both have been moved before ...*

Deino


----------



## jhungary

Desertfalcon said:


> Quite right. A C5 and B747 will have virtually identical radar returns. An IDO _can_ distinguish between them given flight profile info, flight patterns, etc., but that has nothing to do with identifying them be their _radar return_.



meh, most of these people don't know what is going on behind the scene. I just come back from a economic topic with some Chinese member, supposedly a Think Tank, which do nothing but troll, I wonder is this is the quality this forum has become.

I mean, I am up for a good fight on these technical thread, but still, none of them are going to give it to me. Feeling kind of bored.



gambit said:


> Is it possible to identify/discriminate the 747 from the C-5 ? Or relevant to this Chinese claim: Is it possible to discriminate the F-22's radar signature from the thousands of aircrafts in the world ?
> 
> In theory -- yes.
> 
> But here is the ideal situation for that to happen...
> 
> *1-* The radar operator must have complete control of the F-22.
> 
> *2-* The F-22 must be EM isolated, as in inside an anechoic chamber.
> 
> *3-* The radar operating freq must be in millimetric (mm).
> 
> Regarding item 3, why millimetric ? Actually, it *SHOULD* be millimetric, not must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above is a close up of the cockpit region of the F-117. Assume that I have complete control and EM isolation of the F-117. Using a millimetric radar, I will be able to take fine details of the F-117 all the way down to the rivets. The distance between the radar and the jet's surface will be in single digit meters, not hundreds of km as in the field. I will be able to rotate the jet any which way possible, all the while recording the EM signatures from all the degrees of movements.
> 
> From the theoretically ideal situation, now imagine the degradation of the identification process using centimetric wavelengths against a target that is moving of its own volition at hundreds of km away.
> 
> But wait...!!! There is more...Chinese AWACS uses high centimetric or even meters lengths freqs and they are able to ID the F-22 with ease.
> 
> Yah...The Chinese members here effectively said that China had complete access to every aircraft in US military inventory in order to be able to identify any US aircraft from a single radar scan even with longer freqs.
> 
> When I was active duty, I was told that I have a knack for explaining complex technical issues using easily relatable analogies to get the trainees started on his/her path of understanding the career field.
> 
> So here goes...
> 
> The famous Chinese baseketball player (ret) Yao Ming is 2.3 meters in height. His height is extraordinary for any ethnicity, let alone for the Chinese people.
> 
> The average Anglo-European males ranges from 1.5 to 1.8 meter.
> 
> If we put Yao Ming and an average European/American man under radar bombardment, this Western radar will show one figure ( not male ) as taller and shorter than the other. Not tall or short. But taller and shorter.
> 
> But according to our Chinese members here, under Chinese radar, not only can the Chinese radar show that the figures are males, but also that the taller male is Chinese, and is Yao Ming himself...!!!
> 
> As for the shorter male, who cares who he is ?
> 
> That is how advanced are Chinese radars.



LOL, Jesus, I just laughed out really hard after reading your post....


----------



## BoQ77

jkroo said:


> Wait, wait.
> 
> There will be photos that are taked by PLA for F22 and will eventually be released out some day.
> 
> Don't be too hurry, just be patient.



F-22 in Estonia





An F-22 Raptor takes off from *Ämari Air Base, Estonia*, Sept. 4, 2015, following a brief forward deployment. The F-22s have previously deployed to both the Pacific and Southwest Asia for Airmen to train in a realistic environment while testing partner nations’ ability to host advanced aircraft like the F-22. The F-22s are deployed from the 95th Fighter Squadron at Tyndall Air Force Base, Florida. The U.S. Air Force routinely deploys aircraft and Airmen to Europe for training and exercises. (U.S. Air Force photo/ Tech. Sgt. Ryan Crane)


----------



## Tiqiu

*New Possible Chinese Radar Installation on South China Sea Artificial Island Could Put U.S., Allied Stealth Aircraft at Risk - USNI News*
*New Possible Chinese Radar Installation on South China Sea Artificial Island Could Put U.S., Allied Stealth Aircraft at Risk*
By: Sam LaGrone
February 22, 2016 3:19 PM • Updated: February 22, 2016 6:56 PM





A Jan. 24, 2016 image of Cuarteron Reef in the South China Sea with what is likely a high frequency radar array. CSIS Asian Maritime Transparency Initiative, DigitalGlobe Image used with permission.


A possible new Chinese radar installation in the South China Sea could put American and allied stealth aircraft at risk as part of a wider detection network similar to U.S. efforts to find Russian bombers in the Cold War.

Late January satellite imagery from the Center for Strategic and International Studies and DigitalGlobe show the installation of what’s likely a high frequency radar installation the Chinese disputed holding of Cuarteron Reef near the Philippines.

The imagery from DigitalGlobe shows a field on the island with 65 foot-tall poles in a field on reclaimed land on the reef – China’s southern most holding in the region – that are similar to other maritime HF radars, Greg Poling, head of the center’s Asian Maritime Transparency Initiative told USNI News on Monday.

“Why would you have 20-meter poles spread across this features if it’s not high frequency radar? ” Poling said.
“Maybe a giant tarp?”

It’s unclear from the imagery if the site on Cuarteron is operational and inquires left with the Department of Defense by USNI News on Monday were not immediately answered. _The Washington Post_ first reported the installation early Monday afternoon





A Jan. 24, 2016 image of Cuarteron Reef in the South China Sea with what is likely a high frequency radar array. CSIS, DigitalGlobe Image used with permission.


Bryan Clark, a maritime analyst at the Center for Strategic and Budgetary Assessments (CSBA), said that while a high frequency radar on the island could have some law enforcement value – like similar radars the U.S. uses to detect drug runners in the Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean — it’s likely an HF radar on Cuarteron has a secondary military use to detect stealth aircraft.

Similar U.S. and Russian radars can detect surface targets at ranges well over the horizon – 80 to 200 miles. However Chinese and Russian versions could also notice the presence of low observable aircraft, Clark said.

“If I’m China, this is what I want to install so I can monitor maritime and aviation contacts,” he said.
“It’s got a nice dual use. It can find other aircraft that would be hard to find with traditional early warning radar frequencies.”

China has already installed similar radars on its coastline that are used to detect the presence of stealth aircraft.





A Jan. 24, 2016 image of Cuarteron Reef in the South China Sea with what is likely a high frequency radar array. CSIS, DigitalGlobe Image used with permission.

A possible HF array on Cuarteron could feed what its detects back to mainland China through data links to provide information to radars capable of better targeting stealth aircraft less real estate to scan and then route that data to anti-air warfare missile systems.

The setup “gives you some indications and warning that there are stealth aircraft in the area,” Clark said.

In particular, U.S. stealth aircraft – like the Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit bomber and Lockheed Martin’s F-22 Raptor and F-35 Lighting II Joint Strike Fighter – are optimized against the high end of the radar spectrum.

Higher frequency radars – on their own — can tell when a low observable or stealth aircraft is in its range but do not have the fidelity to lock weapons. However — as reported by USNI News in 2014 — Russia and China both are perfecting lower band radar that could successfully target low observable aircraft working in conjunction with an HF early warning system. The radars could also provide information to Chinese fighters a general idea where to intercept an adversary.

In addition to the U.S., Australia and Japan are in the process of acquiring F-35s.





An F-35C Lightning II carrier variant joint strike fighter conducts a touch and go landing aboard the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN-68). US Navy Photo

The U.S. used a similar idea when it create the Distant Early Warning line to detect Russian bombers starting in the late 1950s.

“It’s the same idea as the DEW Line,” Clark said of an HF array on Cuarteron.
“You could look at this as extending the range of their early warning radars.”

Chris Carlson, a retired U.S. Navy captain and analyst told USNI News that the installation on Cuarteron was much smaller than other similar mainland arrays and its unclear how well the secondary function of the radars would work at the size seen in the images released on Monday.

Additionally, given the location near the Philippines, the alleged HF installation on Cuarteron could also monitor U.S. aircraft movements in the country at long range — all in a package with which China can claim for civilian law enforcement uses, Clark said.

“They can say this is for fishery enforcement and maritime domain awareness and that’s what China will probably claim,” he said.

Beijing has repeatedly said the new installations on the reef, also home to a lighthouse completed in October, are to provide “better public services and goods for the international community,” according to a Monday press briefing with Ministry of Foreign Affairs spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

Last week satellite imagery of Woody Island in the Paracel chain near Vietnam revealed more than 30 mobile anti-air warfare missiles had been placed on the island – raising questions on China’s peaceful intent in the region.

Beijing implicitly defended the move of the HQ-9 system to Woody Island – confirmed last week by Foreign Minister Wang Yi.

“The Chinese side is entitled to safeguard its territorial sovereignty and maritime rights and interests,” Hua said later in her Monday briefing.
“China’s deployment of limited defense facilities on its own territory is its exercise of self-defense right to which a sovereign state is entitled under international law. It has nothing to do with militarization. It is something that comes naturally, and is completely justified and lawful. The U.S. should view that correctly instead of making an issue of that with deliberate sensationalization [sic].”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701865675804057602

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sicsheep

F-22 cruising speed, altitude, unique/weak radar signature, flight path, combined with the human intel seeing the jets took off from Japan, combine all these factors, you can have a very good chance of identifying the aircraft. 

But by radar alone, it is not easy, if radars are 100%, US Navy would have not shot down IR 655. and MH 17 would have not been shot down in Ukraine.

This is why ADIZ is important, if all commercial airline report their flight path/schedule to you in advance, you have a much easier time to identifying what's left.


----------



## BoQ77

If come to a war, those radars would be the first targets.


----------



## randomradio

gambit said:


> When I was active duty, I was told that I have a knack for explaining complex technical issues using easily relatable analogies to get the trainees started on his/her path of understanding the career field.



You do.



> But according to our Chinese members here, under Chinese radar, not only can the Chinese radar show that the figures are males, but also that the taller male is Chinese, and is Yao Ming himself...!!!



When were you in service? You appear to have vast experience. Just asking.


----------



## longlong

BoQ77 said:


> Let imagine the case this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even this way, it's hard to tell


Do you know who is this fellow?




Even in detail, you have no idea who is him.

and, do you get who is this?





In most case, identification is based on a good enough database containing the unique properties of the objects.

come back to your case,




We don't know who they are, at least we can get below information: 1) They are human 2)They are civilians

These two information are enough for a military action to avoid from.


----------



## BoQ77

longlong said:


> and, do you get who is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most case, identification is based on a good enough database containing the unique properties of the objects.
> 
> come back to your case,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know who they are, at least we can get below information: 1) They are human 2)They are civilians
> 
> These two information are enough for a military action to avoid from.



Let answer your first question. If you have the right answer...
The second picture, you are wrong in conclusion.


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

All those posters who insist that F-22 was not detected -- have intentionally erased 4 keywords.
The keywords are = >> *INTERCEPTED and physically IDENTIFIED* <<.
*F-22a were intercepted and physically identified by J-10A twice once in Feb 2015, and once in Feb 2016*. period

Apparently, Pentagon and LockMart think they have solved the first Feb 2015 interception by applying the latest and greatest RAM coating from US National Lab to those F-22 who just flew in from Alaska.
Yet, they the Pentagon and LockMart have failed again in front of PLA Radar in the 2nd Feb 2016 interception.

US can only bully weak nation. Against, Russia and China, these US bullying tactics just exploded in US face.
Day by day, more and more sanely people realize that the world has been living under the overhyped and overrated US military might and being afraid of US military might for too long.

Sooner or later, more and more Vietnamese and neocon Japanese will wake up from their nightmares and realize that they have been banking their hope on the declining and decaying old empire.

===

One more time, let me repeat ... ...
*A group of four F-22s were intercepted and physically identified by J-10A twice, --- 1st time in Feb 2015, and the 2nd time in Feb 2016*.
_Enough said_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> All those posters who insist that F-22 was not detected -- have intentionally erased 4 keywords.
> The keywords are = >> *INTERCEPTED and physically IDENTIFIED* <<.
> *F-22a were intercepted and physically identified by J-10A twice once in Feb 2015, and once in Feb 2016*. period
> ===
> One more time, let me repeat ... ...
> *A group of four F-22s were intercepted and physically identified by J-10A twice, --- 1st time in Feb 2015, and the 2nd time in Feb 2016*.
> _Enough said_.



Persuade us that's not pulled out from your dream, please !!!


----------



## randomradio

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> One more time, let me repeat ... ...
> *A group of four F-22s were intercepted and physically identified by J-10A twice, --- 1st time in Feb 2015, and the 2nd time in Feb 2016*.
> _Enough said_.



It doesn't mean anything. Those F-22s were supposed to be found. If the F-22s were stealthy, then how would you know there are F-22s around?

You will only know patrols are being conducted when you find the patrols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ewok6102

randomradio said:


> It doesn't mean anything. Those F-22s were supposed to be found. If the F-22s were stealthy, then how would you know there are F-22s around?



Nothing beats a F-22 in its best stealth configuration, which is when it is hidden inside its hangar. It is called "the hangar queen" for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

For those F-22 fanbois and Political Prostitutes and Slaves of US, please bear in mind that ... ...

1) The undeniable facts about F-22 ( the global famous Hangar Queen / Flying Coffin ) maintenance is that ... ...
For every single hour that F-22 flies in the air, the overhyped and overrated *F-22 require* at minimum *8 hours of downtime for RAM recoating and maintenances*.

That is the real TRUTH -- that is the major reason -- why Robert Gates discontinue the LockMart F-22 production and stop at 187 aircraft.
All non--dimwitted Americans shall thanks Robert Gates and Obama for stop wasting hard earned American taxpayers money. ~ If Pentagon makes all 187 F-22 fully combat ready, and allow all 187 to fly in the air, then Pentagon needs at minimum 2 Trillion USD per annum for its defense budget. ~ And, this is very conservative estimate.

How can Pentagon competes with PLA in terms of war of Defense Budget attrition ??
And now *it has been 2 years in row, the supposed to be invincible God given F-22 ... ...were tracked and intercepted twice by China J-10As*.
I can feel your pain F-22 fanbois. I totally understand when all of you are so, so, so frustrated, and your hatred towards China have been going higher and higher skyward.


_Off topic -- NOTES_:

Those Vietnamese who have migrated to the evil Dajjal empire side, ... ...it is NOT too late to cease to be the Political Prostitutes and Slaves of US empire. ~ Let's move back to the Noble and Righteous side and work towards long term common economic prosperity with PRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> For every single hour that F-22 flies in the air, the overhyped and overrated *F-22 require* at minimum *8 hours of downtime for RAM recoating and maintenances*.



That's really good. In comparison, the Su-30's maintenance man-hours is 32 hours for every hour of flight.

More realistically, the F-22 does worse.
F-22 Raptor retrofit to take longer, but availability hits 63%


> On RAMMP, the air force says the Raptor availability improved by 3% since the last report and the average number of “maintenance man-hours per flight hour” has dropped by 10.1% from 46.6h in 2012 to 41.9h in 2014.



Must have improved since then.


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

_Sorry Off Topic ... ..._

Well in 2013, an PLAAF expert explained that China Su-30MKK only requires 1 hour of maintenance for 5 hours of flying. ~~ OTOH, China J-11B requires only 1 hour of maintenance for 12 hours of flying.

It is extremely *hard to believe Indian Su-30MKI requires 160 hours of maintenance* for 5 hours of flying.
It can not be that bad. ~ What are the reasons given that Indian Su-30MKI requires 320 hours of maintenance for 10 hours of flying ??

===

Now almost 6 years ago, in June 2010 ... ...

*1) Installing China own Homegrown engine blades
ChengDu PLAAF Engines Maintenance Depot in the June 2010
*






*2) Inspecting and Searching for Internal Cracks inside the AL-31F engine
ChengDu PLAAF Engines Maintenance Depot in the June 2010
*


----------



## randomradio

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> _Sorry Off Topic ... ..._
> 
> Well in 2013, an PLAAF expert explained that China Su-30MKK only requires 1 hour of maintenance for 5 hours of flying. ~~ OTOH, China J-11B requires only 1 hour of maintenance for 12 hours of flying.
> 
> It is extremely *hard to believe Indian Su-30MKI requires 160 hours of maintenance* for 5 hours of flying.
> It can not be that bad. ~ What are the reasons given that Indian Su-30MKI requires 320 hours of maintenance for 10 hours of flying ??



Nice propaganda. Even Gripen C needs 10 hours for every hour of flight.

Of course, Chinese science.


----------



## gambit

This is why CDF went TU.


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to launch first micro-gravity satellite in April*
By Gao Yinan (People's Daily Online) 13:57, February 26, 2016






“Shijian-10” (Screenshot/CCTV)​
China's first micro-gravity experimental satellite is scheduled to be launched in April of this year. The Shijian-10 satellite has arrived at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu province on Wednesday, ahead of its scheduled launch in April.

The Shijian-10 is the first micro-gravity experimental satellite in China designed for conducting scientific experiments in space, says Li Chunhua, deputy chief designer of the Shijian-10.

It will perform a total of 19 experiments involving micro-gravity, micro-gravity combustion, space material, space radiation effects and space biotechnology during its 15-day mission.

At present, scientists all over the world are working on facilities to create micro-gravity conditions, such as parabolic aircraft, sounding rockets and other experimental platforms, which can provide a micro-gravity environment for a few minutes or less. But for longer studies, a satellite like Shijian-10 is a must.

The Shijian-10 is different from ordinary satellites in that it is returnable. After completing its mission, it will return with the results. Chinese technology is relatively mature in the area of returnable remote sensing satellites. The country has successfully launched and recovered 24 satellites.

The Shijian-10 has unique shape, similar to that of a bullet. In the launching process, it does not require payload fairing because the satellite itself takes on that protective role. Due to its short flight time, the satellite is equipped with chemical batteries instead of solar panels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch retrievable Shijian-10 space science probe in April | gbtimes.com*
Andrew Jones 
2016/02/26

_

China's Shijian-10 retrievable experimental satellite. (Photo: Framegrab/CCTV)_​
China will soon launch its retrievable Shijian-10 satellite to carry out research in microgravity and space life science to provide scientific support for the country’s human space missions.

On Wednesday the Shijian-10 spacecraft was delivered to the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in Gansu Province in the Gobi Desert, where it will undergo tests and be stacked on a Long March 2D rocket for launch in April.

As part of a growing program of space science research, Shijian-10 is China's first microgravity experimental satellite and will spend 15 days in space before returning to Earth with results for analysis.





_Shijing-10 returning to earth (CCTV framegrab)_​
The National Space Science Centre (NSSC) in Beijing under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) states the satellite will carry out 19 experiments in a range of fields during its brief time in orbit.

These include microgravity fluid physics, microgravity combustion, space material science, space radiation, the effects of microgravity on biological processes, and space biotechnology.

The project has been jointly developed by 11 institutes of CAS, together with six Chinese universities, the European Space Agency (ESA) and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA).

The Soret Coefficient in Crude Oil (SCCO) experiment, created through collaboration between ESA, the NSSC, France’s Total oil company and PetroChina of China, aims investigate the behaviour of oil under high pressure to increase understanding of crude oil reservoirs kilometres underground.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543401739060514816
*Scientific payloads*
The on-board experiments were selected from 200 applications.

According to an NSSC paper (pdf), the life science experiments include investigation into the development of mouse early embryos in space, and roles of space radiation on genomic DNA and its genetic effects.

Physical experiments include investigation of the coal combustion and pollutant formation under microgravity, crystal growth in space, ignition and burning of solid materials in microgravity, and the above crude oil experiment.

People’s Daily writes that scientists all over the world are working on facilities to create microgravity conditions, such as parabolic aircraft, sounding rockets and other experimental platforms, but longer studies require a satellite like Shijian-10.

*Launch and return*
Shijian-10 will launch on a Long March 2D rocket from the Jiuquan centre and return to Earth two weeks later.

Due to the design and retrievable nature of Shijian-10, the launch will not need to include a protective payload fairing. The short mission time means the satellite is equipped with chemical batteries instead of solar panels.

According to Go-Taikonauts!, which produces periodic reports on the Chinese space program, Shijian-10 will land at Siziwang Banner in Inner Mongolia, the designated landing spot for China’s Shenzhou human spaceflight missions and a 2014 lunar sample return test mission.

All of China’s previous 24 recoverable satellites have been successfully recovered in the southwestern province of Sichuan.



_Above: Shenzhou-10, China's most recent crewed mission, lands at Siziwang Banner on June 26, 2013._

*Space science ambitions*
Shijian-10 comes after the launch of China’s first dark matter probe, Wukong ( or 'DAMPE'), in December and will be followed later in 2016 by the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT) and the QUantum Experiments at Space Scale (QUESS) - the world’s first space mission focussing on quantum entanglement.

This batch of Chinese missions will be followed in coming years by projects outlined in a long-term vision for space science research, which has been created by the NSSC after consultations with the Chinese space community.

Future missions entering the engineering phase this year include a space-weather observatory mission (SMILE) in collaboration with ESA, a global water cycle observation mission (WCOM), and the Einstein Probe (EP), which will survey large portions of the universe for various phenomena, including the electromagnetic wave counterparts of gravitational wave events.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China to launch second space lab Tiangong-2 in Q3*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-02-28 11:03:47 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Feb. 28 (Xinhua) -- China will send its second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2 into space in the third quarter of this year, which is expected to dock with a cargo ship scheduled to be launched in the first half of next year, sources from the manned space program said Sunday.

As part of the country's space lab program, China also plans to launch the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft, which will carry two astronauts on board, in the fourth quarter of this year to dock with Tiangong-2, according to the program's spokesperson.

After its first test flight in the Wenchang satellite launch center in south China's Hainan Province, a next-generation Long March-7 rocket will put the country's first cargo ship Tianzhou-1, which literally means "heavenly vessel," into space in the first half of 2017 to dock with Tiangong-2 and conduct experiments.

During the process, China will verify key technologies including cargo transportation, on-orbit propellant resupply, astronauts' medium-term stay, as well as conduct space science and application experiments on a relatively large scale, the spokesperson said.

Preparation for the space lab program is progressing steadily, according to the spokesperson.

The astronauts to board the Shenzhou-11 are receiving training, while the Tiangong-2, Shenzhou-11, two Long March-2F carrier rockets to be used to lift them into space, the Long March-7 rocket, and the Tianzhou-1 are either being assembled or undergoing assembly examination.

China's multi-billion-dollar space program, a source of surging national pride in the country, aims to put a permanent manned space station into service around 2022.

By around 2020, the construction of the country's first orbiting space station should be completed, according to the spokesperson.

The space station is expected to consist of three parts -- a core module attached to two labs, each weighing about 20 tonnes.

China already launched its first space lab, Tiangong-1, in September 2011 and has conducted two dockings with the module in the following two years.

The Tiangong-1 has been in service for four years and a half and is in good working condition, which enables it to remain in orbit for continued operation, the spokesperson said.






*File photo captures* *Tiangong-1, China's first space lab. It was launched on Sept 29, 2011. (Photo / IC)*













*Photo showing Chinese Taikonaut training for the upcoming ShenZhou-11 manned mission to Tiangong-2 space lab.*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China presses ahead with space ambitions*

*China announced Sunday it was sending its second space lab into orbit later this year, followed by a manned spacecraft that will dock with it.

Tiangong-2, or "Heavenly Palace-2," will be the second Chinese space lab deployed above earth in five years.

If the launch is successful, the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft will go up with two astronauts on board and try to connect with Tiangong-2 while in orbit, a statement from the office of the China Manned Space Program said.














CNN's rare access inside China's space program. 02:37
But before that, the country will test launch the Long March 7, a rocket it's developing to carry a cargo spacecraft to the Tiangong-2 in early 2017.

"Long March 7 is the newest rocket developed for our manned space program," the statement said.

"It will be the baseline model for the latest generation of our medium-sized rocket. Its launch will greatly improve China's capability in entering and returning from space."

China: The next space superpower?



A greater goal


All these experiments play into China's greater goal to build its very own space station around the year 2020.

CNN gains exclusive access to China's space city. 03:59
The Tiangong-2, and its predecessor Tiangong-1, are prototypes for a space station.

Read: Why China's space program stands out

The statement on Sunday said the space station project was moving ahead as planned.

China's first spacelab, the Tiangong-1, went into orbit in September 2011. An unmanned spacecraft successful docked with it a few weeks later, and manned spacecraft docked in 2012 and 2013.

Read: Chinese astronaut calls for cooperation

China had a lot of catching up to do when it first got into the space race.





*
China's rise into outer orbit01:57
*It didn't send its first satellite into space until 1970 -- 11 years after the U.S. put the first man on the moon. But over the last four decades, China has pumped enormous amounts of money and resources into research and training. It sent its first astronaut into space in October 2003.

Since then, 10 more Chinese astronauts have gone into orbit.

CNN's Steven Jiang in Beijing contributed to this report
China presses ahead with space ambitions - CNN.com

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

onebyone said:


> *China presses ahead with space ambitions*
> 
> *China announced Sunday it was sending its second space lab into orbit later this year, followed by a manned spacecraft that will dock with it.*
> 
> *Tiangong-2, or "Heavenly Palace-2," will be the second Chinese space lab deployed above earth in five years.*
> 
> *If the launch is successful, the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft will go up with two astronauts on board and try to connect with Tiangong-2 while in orbit, a statement from the office of the China Manned Space Program said.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *CNN's rare access inside China's space program. 02:37*
> *But before that, the country will test launch the Long March 7, a rocket it's developing to carry a cargo spacecraft to the Tiangong-2 in early 2017.*
> 
> *"Long March 7 is the newest rocket developed for our manned space program," the statement said.*
> 
> *"It will be the baseline model for the latest generation of our medium-sized rocket. Its launch will greatly improve China's capability in entering and returning from space."*
> 
> *China: The next space superpower?*
> 
> 
> 
> *A greater goal*
> 
> 
> *All these experiments play into China's greater goal to build its very own space station around the year 2020.*
> 
> *CNN gains exclusive access to China's space city. 03:59*
> *The Tiangong-2, and its predecessor Tiangong-1, are prototypes for a space station.*
> 
> *Read: Why China's space program stands out*
> 
> *The statement on Sunday said the space station project was moving ahead as planned.*
> 
> *China's first spacelab, the Tiangong-1, went into orbit in September 2011. An unmanned spacecraft successful docked with it a few weeks later, and manned spacecraft docked in 2012 and 2013.*
> 
> *Read: Chinese astronaut calls for cooperation*
> 
> *China had a lot of catching up to do when it first got into the space race.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> China's rise into outer orbit01:57
> *It didn't send its first satellite into space until 1970 -- 11 years after the U.S. put the first man on the moon. But over the last four decades, China has pumped enormous amounts of money and resources into research and training. It sent its first astronaut into space in October 2003.*
> 
> *Since then, 10 more Chinese astronauts have gone into orbit.*
> 
> *CNN's Steven Jiang in Beijing contributed to this report*
> *China presses ahead with space ambitions - CNN.com*



I've a couple of general questions:

1. Will there be multiple variants of the CZ-7? More importantly, will there be variants capable of lofting heavier payloads (some sources state the CZ-7 family will have a max LEO payload capacity of 10-20 tons)?

2. How heavy is the TG-2 station? If it is anywhere close to the 20 tons cited in certain sources, there is no way it could be launched by the CZ-2 or CZ-3B.


----------



## BoQ77

SinoSoldier said:


> I've a couple of general questions:
> 
> 1. Will there be multiple variants of the CZ-7? More importantly, will there be variants capable of lofting heavier payloads (some sources state the CZ-7 family will have a max LEO payload capacity of 10-20 tons)?
> 
> 2. How heavy is the TG-2 station? If it is anywhere close to the 20 tons cited in certain sources, there is no way it could be launched by the CZ-2 or CZ-3B.



Tiangong-2 would be monolithic design ? It looks similar to Salyut-1 launched by Proton


----------



## JSCh

Tiangong-2











CZ-7 water spraying system for cooling and sound suppression. 400 tons of water would be released in about 40s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

JSCh said:


> Tiangong-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CZ-7 water spraying system for cooling and sound suppression. 400 tons of water would be released in about 40s.



Great motion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Designers Busy Testing Tiangong-2 for New Space Mission*
_Published on Feb 29, 2016
_
Designers of China's second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2 is busy engaging in testing the lab for a new space mission starting in the third quarter this year.

Having completed assembly of Tiangong-2, China will send the lab into space in the third quarter this year.

In the fourth quarter, the country will launch the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft with two astronauts on board to dock with Tiangong-2. Implementing space science experiments and applications, the astronauts will stay in space for 30 days, a basic international standard of medium-term stay.

"We plan to complete the medium-term stay mission in the space lab. It also involves a manned spacecraft, which will carry life necessities of the astronauts, thus capacity of Tiangong-2 were much expanded," said Zhu Congpeng, chief designer of spacelab systems for China's manned space engineering project.

Compared with Tiangong-1, Tiangong-2 carries much more new equipments that will be tested for construction of a space station in the future, Zhu said.

"We also installed a mechanical arm that will carry out automatic repair outside of the space lab," Zhu said.

Tiangong-2 is also expected to dock with a space cargo ship scheduled to be launched in the first half of next year.

During the process, China will verify key technologies including cargo transportation and on-orbit propellant resupply.

"After docking, propellant on the cargo ship will be supplied to the Tiangong-2 space lab," Zhu said.

A total of 14 experiments will be carried out in Tiangong-2, and most of relevant technologies will be used on application satellites, said Zhao Guangheng, chief designer of space application systems for China's manned space engineering project.

"Technologies of equipment including spectrograph on Tiangong-1 have been employed on meteorological and ocean remote sensing satellites," Zhao said.

China's multi-billion-dollar space program, a source of surging national pride in the country, aims to put a permanent manned space station into service around 2022.

The construction of the country's first orbiting space station will be completed by around 2020, according to the spokesperson.

The space station is expected to have three parts -- a core module attached to two labs, each weighing about 20 tons.

China launched its first space lab, Tiangong-1, in September 2011 and has conducted two dockings with the module in the following two years.

The Tiangong-1 has been in service for four years and a half and is in good working condition. It will remain in orbit for continued operation, officials said.
http://news.cctvplus.tv/NewJsp/news.j...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

More Details Unveiled about China's Space Plan




2016-03-01 08:41:01 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Luo Bin





A file photo of Tiangong-2. [Photo: baidu.com]

Additional details have been unveiled by Chinese space authorities about their plans for the creation of China's own orbiting space lab.

CRI's Luo Bin has more.










Reporter:
As part of the plan, the latest step will be the launch of the second space lab, the Tiangong-2, which is scheduled for the third quarter of this year.

Shortly afterward, the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft is due to carry two astronauts to dock with the lab sometime before the year is out.

The plan is to have them stay inside the new lab for 30 days, doubling the previous Chinese record for the longest manned space mission.

Nie Haisheng, chief of China's astronaut brigade, says staying in space for a longer period of time comes with a number of challenges.

"Firstly, we have to ensure the health and survival of our astronauts in orbit over the long-term. Secondly, we have to improve our monitoring and controls in our spacecraft. As we continue to build the space station, there will be a lot of equipment to move up there. This means they will have to spend more time in orbit inside the space station, as they will have to spend a lot of time setting-up and maintaining the equipment."

Nie Haisheng was in command of the Shenzhou-10 mission that completed the manned docking to the Tiangong-1 space lab in 2013.

He says the Chinese astronaut corps is also training to complete more space-walks.

"During the Shenzhou-7 mission, we conducted a space walk and accumulated some experience. But in the future, our astronauts are going to have to complete a lot of tasks during the space walks, as they will have to deal with issues such as equipment transfers, installation, repairs, maintenance and disassembling different components. We also have plans to carry out some scientific experiments outside the space capsule."

The new blueprint for the Chinese Space Station also includes the planned launch of the Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft, which is due to dock with Tiangong-2 in the first half of next year.

Wu Ping with the China Manned Space Engineering Office, says Tianzhou-1 is going to be critical to the construction of the space station.

"After we finish the testing of our new CZ-7 carrier rocket, we're going to use it to transport the Tianzhou 1 cargo spacecraft into orbit to dock with Tiangong-2. The flight will be a test of the key technology needed for the construction of the space station. It will also test our capasity to transport cargo and replenishing propellants in orbit."

Anything which hopes to remain in-orbit around our planet requires a form of propellant to keep it from slowly drifting into the atmosphere.

The full-scale construction of the Chinese space station is set to get underway in the next 4-years.

For CRI, this is Luo Bin.
More Details Unveiled about China's Space Plan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Yuanzheng-2* upper stage separation test 







CZ-9 heavy rocket with carrying capacity higher than SLS' under development：

中国打造重量级火箭 15年内有望实现首飞-新华网

Rocket diametre 10m
LEO 130-ton

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China Readies Next Human Space Mission for Launch This Year*
By Leonard David, Space.com's Space Insider Columnist | March 2, 2016 07:00am ET


 1
 1
 0
 0
 0
MORE











Artist’s concept of the Tiangong-1 in Earth orbit.
Credit: CMSA
China is set to launch its second space laboratory – Tiangong-2 – in the third quarter of this year. That launch is to be followed by the liftoff of the piloted Shenzhou-11 spacecraft.

The state-run Xinhua news agency has reported that the fourth quarter launch of Shenzhou-11 will carry two crewmembers that will dock with the Tiangong-2. Also on tap is first use of a cargo ship – Tianzhou-1 – in the first half of 2017, also headed for a link up with Tiangong-2.

The automated Tianzhou-1 ferry ship is to be rocketed into Earth orbit via a Long March 7 booster – a first test of which is slated in June, departing from China's new Wenchang satellite launch center in south China's Hainan Province. [China's Space Station Plan in Photos]

China Readies Next Human Space Mission for Launch This Year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*110 Long March rockets to be launched in 5 years: scientist*

Source: Xinhua | 2016-03-02 21:38:05 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 2 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese rocket scientist said Wednesday that 110 China-made Long March rockets will take to the skies over the next five years, as more models are developed.

Liang Xiaohong, member of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference National Committee and a former head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, said the past decade witnessed a rapid increase in the number of Long March rockets launched.

From 2011 to 2015, 86 Long March rockets were launched, and from 2006 to 2010 the number was 48, Liang said before the country's political advisory body convenes its annual session.

The increasing launches within the five-year time frame showed that China's capacity in rocket design, production and management have been improved significantly, Liang said.

In addition, the next-generation Long March 5 heavy lift rocket and medium Long March 7 will debut this year, and the heavy carrier rocket system is in development, Liang said.

"Those new-generation rockets will use environmentally friendly propellant and will feature first-class space technologies," he said.

The heavy carrier rocket, which will be comparable to the U.S. Saturn V, is expected to be launched in 15 years, the thrust of which will be five times the current force.

Moreover, it is expected that by 2020 China's Mars program will have begun, thanks to the Long March 5 rockets, and advanced stages including Expedition 2 will have been developed, the scientist said.

Over 200 Long March series rockets have been launched in over four decades.

110 Long March rockets to be launched in 5 years: scientist - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

onebyone said:


> *China Readies Next Human Space Mission for Launch This Year*
> By Leonard David, Space.com's Space Insider Columnist | March 2, 2016 07:00am ET
> 
> 
> 1
> 1
> 0
> 0
> 0
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist’s concept of the Tiangong-1 in Earth orbit.
> Credit: CMSA
> China is set to launch its second space laboratory – Tiangong-2 – in the third quarter of this year. That launch is to be followed by the liftoff of the piloted Shenzhou-11 spacecraft.
> 
> The state-run Xinhua news agency has reported that the fourth quarter launch of Shenzhou-11 will carry two crewmembers that will dock with the Tiangong-2. Also on tap is first use of a cargo ship – Tianzhou-1 – in the first half of 2017, also headed for a link up with Tiangong-2.
> 
> The automated Tianzhou-1 ferry ship is to be rocketed into Earth orbit via a Long March 7 booster – a first test of which is slated in June, departing from China's new Wenchang satellite launch center in south China's Hainan Province. [China's Space Station Plan in Photos]
> 
> China Readies Next Human Space Mission for Launch This Year



China could shorten their development if they come to Russia for cooperation.
Russia mastered this technology over 40 years ago.


----------



## JSCh

*China working on massive rocket to take astronauts to the Moon | gbtimes.com*
Andrew Jones
2016/03/03



_China's next-gen Long March 7 rocket, above, will be dwarfed by the massive Long March 9 before 2030. (Photo: Huang Zengguang, Courtesy of China Aviation News)_​China has developed blueprints for what would be the world’s largest rocket, capable of taking astronauts to the Moon, a member of the country's top consultative political body has said.

Liang Xiaohong, former vice president of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), told state news agency Xinhua the super heavy lift rocket, known as Long March 9, will allow China to attempt an ambitious Mars sample return as part of its exploration plans for the Red Planet, and also to put people on the Moon.

A crewed lunar mission is an objective that China has not stated publicly, but is believed to be working towards and slowly mastering the techniques and technologies required.

Mr Liang says the Long March 9 will be nearly 10 metres in diameter, over 100 metres tall, and have a payload capacity of around 130 tonnes, rivalling the US’s Space Launch System (SLS) rocket.

The 3,000 tonne Long March 9 is still at the very early stages of development, and expected to make its maiden flight around 2030.

Liang, a member of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC) , was speaking ahead of the opening of China’s annual parliamentary sessions in Beijing.

The sessions will see the adoption of the country's new Five Year Plan, which will include objectives for its state-run aeropsace industry.

Development of such a rocket would help secure China's position in terms of space exploration and technology, and provide capabilities for both large projects in Low Earth Orbit and interplanetary missions.

Yet despite ambitious plans, China is far from leading in this area. Nasa, which took astronauts to the Moon in the 1960s and 70s with the massive Saturn V rocket, expects to launch the first variant of its SLS rocket before the end of 2018.

SpaceX, an American commerical aerospace corporation led by Elon Musk which is shaking up the industry with its reusable rocket technology, is understood to be working on super heavy launch vehicles as part of plans to send people to Mars.

*Technological challenges*
Developing a super heavy lift rocket will require a number of technological breakthroughs, including improved liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen engines and the ability to manufacture much larger diameter rocket stages.

The tremendous force and stress placed on launch vehicles means that any slight defects during the complex manufacturing and welding processes could be catastrophic.





_Above: A ring manufactured in Tianjin, North China, in preparation for the core stage of a Long March 9 rocket (CASC)._​
Liang stressed that developing such a rocket would have a number of benefits for China in spheres outside of space industry.

He claimed making breakthroughs in required cutting-edge technologies will greatly boost Chinese infrastructure and development, bringing new materials, new technologies, new devices and new equipment.

Overall it will assist, “China’s manufacturing transformation and upgrading as well as innovation and development, and help China become a major space power and realise its goals in “Made in China 2025”, Liang said, tying the project to the stated national initiative to comprehensively upgrade Chinese industry.

*New rockets in 2016*
In the more immediate future, China this year will perform the inaugural launches of two next-generation rockets that will greatly increase China’s lift capacity and space capabilities.

In September the Long March 5, the country’s largest rocket, will lift off from a new launch facility on the island province of Hainan.

It will used for lofting the modules for China’s space station, with the core module set for orbiting in 2018, and to be completed by around 2022.

Before that, it will launch the Chang’e-5 mission to return samples from the Moon in 2017.

The Long March 7 will launch for the first time in June, and will eventually become the workhorse launch vehicle for China’s space program, replacing and greatly improving on the Long March 3B rocket.

Both the Long March 5 and 7 are cryogenic liquid oxygen/kerosene and liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen fuelled rockets, and will eventually replace the current Long March 2-4 rocket families, which use highly toxic hydrazine fuel.

Professor Huang Jun at the Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics says the rockets mark a technological breakthrough for the country, claiming they will improve reliability and launch preparation time and reduce launch costs.

*110 Long Marches through 2020*
CALT, which is developing the Long March 9, is a subsidiary to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space program.

Over China’s 13th Five Year Plan, set to be formally adopted by China's National People’s Congress, the country's top legislative body, this month.

The 13th Five Year Plan will run from 2016-2020, during which time CASC will be involved in the launch of 110 Long March rockets and the related missions.

China launched 200 Long March rockets between April 1970 and December 2014, and now rapidly increasing its launch rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Looking forward to。。。。。。





















Version 1.0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Looking forward to。。。。。。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1.0



Any further information regarding the second version (and if so, are the sources credible)?


----------



## JSCh

*Mars probe to be launched in 2020*
By WANG XIAODONG/XIN DINGDING (China Daily)
Updated: 2016-03-05 07:37:16​
China is planning to launch a Mars probe in the year 2020 to carry out an independent exploration of the Red Planet after a joint mission with Russia failed in 2011, said Ye Peijian, a top space scientist and national political adviser.

The probe is expected to reach Mars in 2021 after a flight of seven to ten months, he said on Friday during the annual session of the national political advisory body in Beijing.

"Consensus has been reached among policymakers and leading scientists," he said.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the main contractor of China's space missions, said on Friday that the Mars exploration is among the 10 major orders that Long March 5, the country's next-generation heavy lift rocket, has received so far.

Other orders include the Chang'e-5 lunar probe mission that is expected to bring back soil from the moon around 2017, and the much-anticipated space station's core module that will be launched around 2020. The launch vehicle is slated to make a maiden flight later this year.

The size and structure of the Mars probe will be similar to Chang'e-3, China's first lunar lander that was launched in 2013, though there are many differences, he said.

At present, scientists have started making technological preparations for communications between the probe and Earth, possible landing and roving on the Mars, and how to deal with the planet's extreme environment, he said.

"There are many challenges in front of us ... but I think it is likely we will send the probe to Mars given our all-out efforts, the know-how we gained from past missions and everybody's support," he said.

China's previous effort to explore Mars in cooperation with Russia in 2011 failed after the Russian launch vehicle carrying Yinghuo-1, China's first Mars probe, crashed into the Pacific Ocean.

But Chinese scientists have not given up on the dream to explore deep space.

Scientists such as Ye have been promoting an independent exploration program for the past few years.

So far, only the United States, the former Soviet Union, the European Space Agency and India have successfully carried out Mars exploration missions.

Ye, who is also the chief scientist of the Chang'e-3 program, said that China has not yet approved the plan to send astronauts to the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

longlong said:


> and, do you get who is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most case, identification is based on a good enough database containing the unique properties of the objects.
> 
> come back to your case,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know who they are, at least we can get below information: 1) They are human 2)They are civilians
> 
> These two information are enough for a military action to avoid from.



Do you know who is he in the right side ?
Let's answer and you find how naive you are to post a silhouette image of look a like a Mike ( Jackson ) and say it's Mike.


----------



## Viper0011.

Ewok6102 said:


> Nothing beats a F-22 in its best stealth configuration, which is when it is hidden inside its hangar. It is called "the hangar queen" for a reason.



How many super duper Russian jets and missiles have come out in the past decades? How many of those have been really effective in so many conflicts against the American pilots? Not many!!!! So that tells you how the US operates. We don't announce every small or big thing like desperate people writing on here from China. 

I've seen a bunch of fan boy crap going on here. It's so strange to see facts being butchered by "Stories". The US -22's flew in with 2 over-sized drop tanks for such a long range sortie. If I put one of those drop tanks on my belly, and go at a stair case 200 feet tall in the air, I am sure the radars will identify me as a Stealthy object too. And you are welcome to register my belly as F-23 if you like  . 

There is utter silliness on here. These jets weren't on combat mission and weren't careful about their flight performance, altitude, extra heavy drop tanks and all. All these help identify an object like a plane vs. a bird on the radar screen. Like Gambit said, the radar sees it all. Its a matter for it to see it "closely enough" to distinguish between what it might considered a little bird or ground clutter and a stealthy jet.



Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> For those F-22 fanbois and Political Prostitutes and Slaves of US, please bear in mind that ... ...
> 
> 1) The undeniable facts about F-22 ( the global famous Hangar Queen / Flying Coffin ) maintenance is that ... ...
> For every single hour that F-22 flies in the air, the overhyped and overrated *F-22 require* at minimum *8 hours of downtime for RAM recoating and maintenances*..



And ALL the Chinese jets STILL fly with Russian engines. Because the Chinese can't build one after spending billions. Sorry, that's the reality. And you think you have the moral right to even comment on other's maintenance?

Your air assets still use Russian maintenance books and procedures as everything you have is either purchased from Russia, or stolen from their licensed tech. And even then you couldn't build a decent jet till day that is considered a real response to something the West has (in real combat, not on papers). Hell, the engine and the air-frame are two of the MOST essential and critical things in any aviation industry. And outside of the J-20 and J-31 programs, you guys STILL use Aluminum within air-frame. That used to happen in the 1970's and 1980's. And you are still doing what we did 40+ years ago. And somehow, you think China has credentials enough to stick your nose in other countries advanced tech, when you aviation industry is trying to learn to CRAWL before it can walk (another 10 years). 

By the way, the Chinese engines have the same issue. Heavy maintenance, in fact more than what the Russians need. That's why the Pakistanis havn't bought the J-10 and J-11 and the J-16, even after being offered on nice, very low interest loans!!!! Because the Pakistanis use the -16's and they can never allow so much maintenance to take place. They want similar standards and the Chinese can't meet them. Here you are, complaining about other people's "maintenance records" when you have none of your own products. Its all the Russian federation's love for you flying.


----------



## JSCh

*China to Launch Space Telescope, Similar to “Hubble”, Only Field of View 300 Times Larger*
(People's Daily Online) 23:44, March 07, 2016​



China is to launch an “optical module” along with the under-construction space station, said Zhang Yulin, Deputy to the National People’s Congress and Deputy Minister of Central Military Commission Equipment Development Department, on March 7, 2016. The “optical module” is similar to Hubble Space Telescope, but the field of view is 300 times that of Hubble.

The module would maintain a certain distance to orbit with the space station. When suffers malfunction or needs maintenance, it will dock to the space station and be operated by astronauts, Zhang said. This will solve the problem Hubble has encountered, when NASA had to send up astronauts particularly to repair it. This special design of China’s space station makes in-orbit maintenance possible, and can thus bring the numerous defunct satellites to life, Zhang said.

Within 10 years of orbit, the module would capture about 40 percent of the space with a precision no less than Hubble. With these data, it is hopeful that China will make breakthrough development on the origin, development, and evolution of the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Exploiting earth-moon space: China's ambition after space station*
Source: Xinhua 2016-03-07 23:25:15

BEIJING, March 7 (Xinhua) -- China will manage to exploit the space between earth and the moon for solar power and other resources after it builds a space station in 2020, Lt Gen. Zhang Yulin, said Monday.

The deputy chief of the armament development department of the Central Military Commission said preliminary work on the program had already begun.

"The earth-moon space will be strategically important for the great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation," said the national lawmaker.

China's military authority is one of the several departments working on the national space program.

Zhang told Xinhua on the sidelines of the ongoing annual legislative session that generating solar power in space will be much more efficient than on earth. Silicon dioxide used in solar panels, is inexhaustible on the moon, while water in the moon's polar regions and on asteroids can be electrolyzed into oxygen and hydrogen to make propellant for spacecraft.

With propellant and solar panels, a solar power plant could be constructed in space between earth and the moon, impossible with current technology as an industrial-scale power plant would weigh over 10,000 tonnes. The International Space Station, the biggest man-made object to be sent into orbit, weighs just over 400 tonnes.

Besides power, the earth-moon space has a lot of other resources, he said, adding that the current manned earth-moon space program could lay the foundation for a manned Mars program and other deep-space exploration.

"The future of China's manned space program, is not a moon landing, which is quite simple, or even the manned Mars program which remains difficult, but continual exploration the earth-moon space with ever developing technology."

A series of space missions is planned to verify key technology for the space station. Around 2020, a medium-sized space station with three modules and weighing 60 tonnes will be put into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *China to Launch Space Telescope, Similar to “Hubble”, Only Field of View 300 Times Larger*
> (People's Daily Online) 23:44, March 07, 2016​
> 
> 
> China is to launch an “optical module” along with the under-construction space station, said Zhang Yulin, Deputy to the National People’s Congress and Deputy Minister of Central Military Commission Equipment Development Department, on March 7, 2016. The “optical module” is similar to Hubble Space Telescope, but the field of view is 300 times that of Hubble.
> 
> The module would maintain a certain distance to orbit with the space station. When suffers malfunction or needs maintenance, it will dock to the space station and be operated by astronauts, Zhang said. This will solve the problem Hubble has encountered, when NASA had to send up astronauts particularly to repair it. This special design of China’s space station makes in-orbit maintenance possible, and can thus bring the numerous defunct satellites to life, Zhang said.
> 
> Within 10 years of orbit, the module would capture about 40 percent of the space with a precision no less than Hubble. With these data, it is hopeful that China will make breakthrough development on the origin, development, and evolution of the universe.



*This special design of China’s space station makes in-orbit maintenance possible, and can thus bring the numerous defunct satellites to life, Zhang said*.

Or bring in-orbit functional satellites to destruction？

*China sets up laboratory to research building solar power station in space*

PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 08 March, 2016, 12:46pm
UPDATED : Tuesday, 08 March, 2016, 12:46pm

Stephen Chen





An artist’s impression of China’s solar power station in high orbit. Photo: SCMP Pictures

China has started laboratory research to develop a solar power station in high orbit to beam potentially huge amounts of energy back to earth.

Tests to develop technology for the station are underway at a ground laboratory in Beijing, the _Space and Technology Daily_ reported, a newspaper run by the Ministry of Science and Technology.

The article quoted Zhang Bonan, the chief designer of manned space vehicles at the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, as saying that work had begun on the lab project.

The plan envisages putting a space station with a huge solar array in orbit about 35,000 km from earth.

A solar power station would potentially be able to produce huge amounts of energy as it directly receives sunlight without filtering from the earth’s atmosphere and it could operate 24 hours a day.

The laboratory leading the project at the China Academy of Space Technology in Beijing was named after Qian Xuesen, the father of China’s missile and space technology programme, Zhang was quoted as saying.

China’s solar power project in space has been largely confined to designs on paper, according to previous reports, but the latest remarks by the senior space official suggest it has moved into a higher phase of development.

The technology could potentially have military applications as a weapon if high sources of energy could be beamed at earth.

No timeline was given in the newspaper report on when China might start building the orbiting solar power plant, but previous media reports have suggested it might be launched between 2030 and 2050.

Researchers in other countries such as the United States and Japan had proposed similar designs since the 1970s, but no project has come to fruition due to the enormous costs and technical challenges involved.

These include finding a method to beam the high amount of energy back to earth.

The longest distance for the wireless transmission of energy was reported by researchers in Japan last year. They only managed to beam 1.8 kilowatts of energy to a small receiver 50 metres away.

Zhang told state media at the meeting of China’s legislature in Beijing this month that one breakthrough had been made through the design of “multiple rotary joints”, but he did not elaborate on the nature of the technology.

China sets up laboratory to research building solar power station in space | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China-developed the world's first quantum satellite ready to be lunched this July*
By Huang Jin (People's Daily Online) 14:45, March 08, 2016




The first quantum communications satellite developed by China is expected to launch in July of this year. The Beijing–Shanghai quantum private communications line will also be opened in the second half of this year, according to Pan Jianwei, academic at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, during an interview with China Youth Daily.

According to Pan, this milestone means that a quantum communications network will be formed, and that 30 years of research on quantum information will be finally put to use. Pan said that quantum communication between the satellite and the ground will be achieved for the first time anywhere in the world.

In recent years, quantum communications is considered to be supportive research for next-generation communication technology because of its transmission efficiency and absolute security. Pan said that, as quantum technology is indivisible and cannot be cloned, it may be implemented as an information carrier for the distribution of sensitive information, thereby guaranteeing the secure transmission of important content. Quantum communications research has become a focus and frontier of global research in physics.

China started developing its quantum satellite in 2011, and launched the quantum optical fiber communication network project, the Beijing–Shanghai line, in 2013. The Beijing–Shanghai quantum private communications line will cover a total length of over 2,000 kilometers, connecting a network of numerous cities including Beijing, Jinan, Hefei and Shanghai. It will be the world's first wide-area optic fiber quantum private network.

According to Pan, the assembly of the quantum satellite has already been completed. The satellite has passed electrical measurement and thermal balance testing, and is currently undergoing mechanical and magnetic testing in Shanghai’s Small Satellite Engineering Center.

"With further development, quantum communications should benefit millions of households in the near future," Pan said, adding: *"I hope that within another 10 years of hard work, online transfers and payments can be guaranteed through quantum communication for every consumer."*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

80% completed as China's 500-meter aperture spherical telescope (FAST) installation in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707624107274330112

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beyonder

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707624107274330112


WOW! almost done!...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's space station: 2 arms, 'wings', and a 'Chinese Hubble' | gbtimes.com*

Andrew Jones
2016/03/09
The chief designer of China's human space program has revealed new details on the country’s first space station, which will be completed around 2020.

Zhou Jianping, speaking to state media on the sidelines of China’s ongoing parliamentary sessions, explained that the project will include three modules, two 30m solar panel 'wings', two robotic arms and a telescope dubbed 'China's Hubble'.

Zhou, who is a member of China’s top consultative body currently in session in Beijing, said the space station will comprise of a core module and two labs forming a T-shape, each weighing about 20 tons.

The core module is scheduled to be launched in 2018, by the new heavy lift Long March 5 rocket, which will make its maiden flight in September and be capable of lifting 25 tonnes to low Earth orbit.

The core module will have five docking interfaces, including one for 'Tianzhou' cargo ships, two for crewed spacecraft, and two space lab modules.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693342023416303616
China’s space station will have two flexible solar arrays, or 'wings’, each with a 30-metre wingspan.

“Together with biaxial sun pointing mechanisms and high-efficient lithium ion battery, they constitute a sophisticated and powerful space station power system," Zhou said.

The station will also have two robotic arms, with a total length of 15 metres. Zhou notes that human-machine coordination will make the building and maintaining of the Space Station possible.

*‘China’s Hubble’*
An ‘optical module’ will also be part of the Chinese space station, according to Zhang Yulin, a senior military official and a deputy to the National People’s Congress.

According People's Daily, Zhang said the two-metre diameter optical module will orbit in proximity to the space station, making it easily accessible to astronauts for repair and maintenance.

The module is expected to provide a level of resolution no less than the famous Hubble space telescope, but with a field of view 300 times larger.

If it remains active in orbit for a decade, the telescope could be able to cover around 17,500 square degrees of space, or 40% of the sky.

It is hoped that China will make breakthroughs related to the origin, development and evolution of the universe with data gathered.

*Space science, exploration and preparation*
“The mission of the space station is to become China’s national laboratory in space and support scientists’ work on cutting-edge scientific exploration, space technology research and development and utilisation of space resources. The ultimate goal is to benefit all of humanity,” Zhou said.

“Recycling materials and increasing the ratio of recycled materials are major technological challenges for the world’s crewed space flight missions,” Zhou said.

The Tiangong-2 space laboratory, set to be launched later this year and be visited two astronauts for 30 days on the Shenzhou-11 mission in the fourth quarter of 2016, will thus be used to advance knowledge and techniques required for long-term stays on the future space station.

Shenzhou-12 is expected to follow after China’s first ever cargo resupply mission to the lab, Tianzhou-1, in early 2017.

The Tianzhou-1 resupply mission needs to be launched by a new Long March 7 rocket, which will make its first flight in June from Wenchang, and greatly boosts China’s launch capabilities.

"After the Tiangong-2 mission is completed, China will start the construction of its space station, which will be completed around 2020. It will be a large, complicated and advanced space facility for astronauts to live and work in space," Zhou said.

“Future space exploration requires people to live in space for a long time. To explore technologies about closed-loop ecological systems in space, Tiangong-2 will conduct “from-seed-to-seed” experiments which involve plants’ entire growth and development process.

“At present, we plan to plant rice and cress to observe different growth under the long-day and short-day scenarios”, Zhou said.

Overall, Tiangong-2 will host 14 scientific payloads and experiments to carry out research in areas including space life science, fluid physics in microgravity, fundamental physics, Earth science, space astronomy, and the space environment.

For the space station, Zhou hopes that the” experimental facilities for material science can make use of microgravity in space to make new materials and research their functional performance.

“Lots of studies in future will focus on the research and development of new materials. The new materials will have great industrial values,” Zhou said, adding that the advanced space research platform can provide an environment for scientists to make major world-class breakthroughs.

*New astronauts*
With long duration stays in space and vast scientific agenda, China’s space station will bring new demands and possibilities, which will be reflected in the astronauts trained for missions.

“Astronauts will need to carry out a greater variety of missions than before, so a greater variety of astronauts are needed,” said Zhou.

“We've been selecting astronauts mainly from pilots, and now we will also select them from flight engineers and space technology experts. You can see a change in the groups of people we select from.”

Wang Weifen, deputy director of China's Astronaut Centre, said in 2014 that this third batch of astronauts will include doctors, psychologists and engineers from departments relevant to human spaceflight research, along with air force pilots, which made up the first two batches.

*The only show in orbit?*
Based on the timeline above, China's space station may become the only orbiting station shortly after completion, with the International Space Station currently set to ends its mission in 2024.

Incidentally, the timeframe given for completion of China’s space station has moved a number of times over the past years.

Having been slated for 2020, it had seemingly slipped to 2022 or 2023, according to quotes from officials. The more ambitious target of 2020 has been reinstated, with a mooted third Tiangong space lab seemingly dropped from the scheduled.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

*New engines to lift super-heavy rocket*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily)Updated: 2016-03-10 02:12
CommentsPrintMailLargeMediumSmall



Chinese rocket engine designers have started to develop next-generation engines that will propel the nation's future super-heavy rocket, which is tentatively called Long March 9, according to a senior rocket scientist.

"Engineers at my academy are researching and developing a 500-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/kerosene engine and a 200-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen engine that will be used on the future heavy-lift rocket," Tan Yonghua, president of the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology and a national lawmaker, told China Daily on the sidelines of the annual session of the top legislature.

The engines will together give the Long March 9 a launch weight of 3,000 tons and a maximum payload of 130 tons to the low Earth orbit, which is powerful enough to fulfill a manned mission to the moon, he said.

Success of the country's Mars exploration programs, which have been approved by the government, and other deep-space projects will also depend on the new rocket because existing ones, including the Long March 5, are not powerful enough, according to Tan.

Long March 9 is set to be as technologically advanced as the United States' Space Launch System, which is being designed by the National Aeronautics and Space Administration, and it will be pollution-free, the scientist added.

Tan said the new engines will be based on those used on the Long March 5, which will be launched for the first time in the fall, and that their development will take about 10 years.

Liang Xiaohong, former deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and a political adviser, told China Daily that the Long March 9's core body will have a diameter of nearly 10 meters and a height of more than 100 m. The rocket's development is expected to take 15 years, he added.

Liang's academy recently developed a super-large interstage ring that will be used to connect stages of the Long March 9.

In another development, Tan said the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology will soon deliver engines to be installed on the Chang'e 5 probe, the third step of China's unmanned lunar exploration effort to land on the moon and bring back soil in about 2017.

China is even eyeing the possibility of operating a space solar power station between Earth and the moon. Lieutenant General Zhang Yulin, deputy head of the Central Military Commission's Equipment Development Department, told Xinhua News Agency on Monday that China is making a blueprint for the construction of a solar power station.
New engines to lift super-heavy rocket - China - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*Maiden Long March 7 flight to test China’s next-gen human spacecraft*
ANDREW JONES
2016/03/11


The first Long March 7 test model at the Wenchang space launch centre, Hainan Province. (Photo: Huang Zengguang, Courtesy of China Aviation News)
*TAGS: *

China's space program
Long March 7
Long March 5
Shenzhou-11
Tianzhou-1
Chinese space station
Tiangong-2
Chinese space program
Zhou Jianping
Yang Liwei
Zhang Bonan

twitter
facebook
google
email
RSS
New rockets that will enable China to build and service a space station and attempt interplanetary missions will soon be in action as the country steps up its space ambitions.

The heavy lift Long March 5 will allow China to loft huge space station modules to low Earth orbit, send a craft to return samples from the Moon and launch its first independent Mars mission in 2020.

The smaller Long March 7 is also crucial, having been designed to launch ‘Tianzhou’ cargo vessels to the future space station, which is expected to be completed around 2020.

The Long March 7 will also become the workhorse launch vehicle of the Chinese space program, while both new kerosene and liquid oxygen-fuelled rockets will together eventually replace the highly toxic, aging earlier Long March rockets.

The medium lift Long March 7 is scheduled to make its maiden flight in June, and will feature a surprising payload.

Speaking at the ongoing parliamentary sessions in Beijing,Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's human space program, revealed that the test flight will include a scaled-down version of a new Chinese re-entry capsule for human spaceflight.

Zhou told Xinhua (Chinese) that the mission would test both new rocketry and crewed capsule, showing the courage, efficiency and development of China's human space program.

The top of the capsule, seen in designs and apparent development above, packs parachutes, GNSS antenna and antenna specially designed to prevent radio silence during hypersonic re-entry. 

The capsule is part of work to develop two next-generation multi-purpose crewed spacecraft, with masses of 14 and 20 tonnes respectively.

The craft are designed to take transport crew or cargo to low Earth orbit and beyond, including possible missions to the Moon, Lagrange Points, Near Earth Asteroids and Mars.




The successor to the currently-used Shenzhou spacecraft – the 11th mission of which will take two astronauts to Tiangong-2 late this year - will be made from advanced aluminium alloys in order to reduce the vessel’s weight to allow more crew and cargo.

While Shenzhou re-entry capsules return to Earth and touch down on land at Siziwang Banner in Inner Mongolia, the new capsule can also be recovered at sea. It has not thus far been stated if this capability will be tested in June.

More apparent details of the spacecraft, which have not been officially approved by the Chinese government, are laid out here. 

Zhang Bonan, chieft designer of the Chinese space station, told CCTV that the second-generation spacecraft could be developed quickly if approved by the state.

China is far from alone in developing new crewed spacecraft. Nasa is developing its own new Orion spacecraft, which could be involved in a potential human Mars mission in coming decades.

As part of the Nasa Commercial Crew Development Program, Boeing is working on its CST-100 Starliner in collaboration with Bigelow Aerospace, and SpaceX on its human-ratedDragon V2 spacecraft.





_Above: Impression of Nasa's Orion spacecraft with European ATV behind._

*Long March 7 progress*
In late February it was announced that, after extensive testing of the new models, the first mass manufactured Long March 7 rocket would be completed in the northern city of Tianjin by the end of April (Chinese).

The Long March 7 stands 53.1 metres high, 3.35m by diameter, with four 2.25 m strap-on boosters. Weighing 594,000 kg at lift-off, it will be capable of lofting a 13.5 tonne payload to low Earth orbit.





_Above: Long March 7 components being manufactured in Tianjin under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)._

Once completed, it will then be taken by sea to the new Wenchang space launch centre on the southern island province of Hainan.

Wenchang was established for launching the new Long March 5 and 7 rockets. Being at lower latitude than China’s three other launch centres means it benefits from a greater rotational speed of the Earth to help rockets and their payloads reach Earth orbit.

The launch centre’s location also allows the huge launch vehicles to be delivered by sea, circumventing China’s railroads, which are inadequate for the task.





_Above: Long March 7 manufacture in Tianjin in February 2016 (CASC)._

*Space station plans *
While the new heavy lift Long March 5 rocket, which will make its maiden flight in September and be capable of lifting 25 tonnes to low Earth orbit, will be lofting the space station modules, its smaller next-gen brother is also crucial to the project.

Tianzhou cargo vessels will be used to resupply the space station and will be launched by the Long March 7.

If all goes well in June, a test resupply mission to the Tiangong-2 space lab will be carried out early next year, after the 30-day visit by two astronauts aboard Shenzhou-11.

A successful mission would then allow for a slated Shenzhou-12 mission, which could feature China's female astronauts, to visit Tiangong-2.

It was revealed earlier this week that the Chinese space station will include three modules, two 30m solar panel 'wings', two robotic arms and a telescope dubbed 'China's Hubble'.

While China's space program has only featured five human spaceflight missions, including the Yang Liwei's pioneering flight in 2003, each mission has sought to make big steps forward. 

If the low launch rate brought doubts to outside observers, it is now becoming apparent that China has greatly expanded its capabilities in recent years and has big ambitions for the future. 
Maiden Long March 7 flight to test China’s next-gen human spacecraft | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China’s First Zero-Gravity 3D Printing Experiment Concluded Successfully*

From February 22 until March 5, 2016, the research team organized by the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization, Chinese Academy of Sciences (CSU-CAS), successfully implemented their first zero-gravity additive manufacturing (also known as 3D printing) experiment in the 28th DLR parabolic flight campaign at Bordeaux, France.

It is China’s first additive manufacturing experiment in zero-gravity. This experiment completed successfully in zero-gravity of 93 parabolas totally. The samples were printed successfully as designed, effects of zero-gravity on the manufacturing process and materials were observed and significant data were collected. Five different materials and two 3D printing technologies were tested.

As introduced by Professor WANG Gong from CSU, space manufacturing technology is a revolutionary and strategic technology for future space exploration, which will facilitated deeper space exploration by saving logistics from Earth. 3D printing is an important modeling technique to support space manufacturing with its efficiency and flexibility. However, since the environment in space is far different from that on earth, adaptively designed materials, mechanisms, and control systems are necessary. Various researches of space manufacturing technology have been launched in many countries nowadays. Compared with the 3D printer installed on the International Space Station, the printer developed by CSU and Chongqing Institute of Green and Intelligent Technology (CIGIT) is able to manufacture larger objects (up to 220mm×140mm×150mm), and with multiple materials, including fiber reinforced composites.

The research is sponsored by CAS and China Manned Space Program. This flight opportunity was granted by DLR under international cooperation framework between CSU and DLR, and Novespace provided technical.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708285205967085570

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Top maker of missiles seeks to tap intl market for rockets*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) 09:19, March 12, 2016




 
_A Long March-2D carrier rocket carrying the "Jilin-1" satellites blasts off from the launch pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu province, Oct 7, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]_​
China's largest missile manufacturer plans to use its solid-fuel rockets to tap into the international commercial launch market, said a senior rocket designer.

Hu Shengyun, who heads solid-fuel rocket development at the Fourth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, said his company is considering founding a company dedicated to providing commercial launches for domestic and international clients.

Hu, also a national lawmaker, said the new company would break the monopoly by China Great Wall Industry Corp, which is currently the nation's only authorized provider of commercial launch service.

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp began to develop Kuaizhou solid-fuel rockets in 2009, intending to form a low-cost, quick-response rocket family for the commercial launch market.

China has launched 53 Long March rockets to carry 61 satellites into space for 24 foreign clients.

"There are at least 50 domestic institutes and companies involved in the development of small and miniaturized satellites, but they have to wait a long time to have them launched," the scientist said. "This is because State-funded satellites always have priority in launch scheduling. Moreover, many small developers can't afford the high expenditure," he told China Daily.

Globally, many space companies are seeking reliable, low-cost launch vehicles to lift their small satellites, and this represents a huge business opportunity for Kuaizhou rockets.

The first flight of a Kuaizhou rocket took place in September 2013, when the company launched the Kuaizhou 1 at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China to put an Earth observation satellite into orbit. In November 2014, the Kuaizhou 2 sent another satellite into space from the same launch center.

Currently, the Fourth Academy is making the Kuaizhou 11 and plans to launch it around 2017, according to Hu.

Compared with Kuaizhou 1 and Kuaizhou 2, the Kuaizhou 11 will have a larger diameter and stronger capacity. It will be able to place a 1-metric-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 kilometers.

Prelaunch preparations will take very little time, and the launch can be conducted on rough terrain, Hu said.

"We estimate that by 2020, the market value of commercial space activities in China will reach 30 billion yuan ($4.6 billion) each year. We plan to produce up to 30 Kuaizhou solid-fuel rockets annually if our business goes well," the designer added.

The United States has converted its Minuteman and Peacekeeper intercontinental ballistic missiles into Minotaur solid-fuel rockets, using them to serve military and commercial purposes.

In addition, the Italian Space Agency and European Space Agency have developed the Vega solid-propellant system and have conducted six launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China new space-tracking ship Yuanwang-7 completed first sea trial.









​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> *China’s First Zero-Gravity 3D Printing Experiment Concluded Successfully*
> 
> From February 22 until March 5, 2016, the research team organized by the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization, Chinese Academy of Sciences (CSU-CAS), successfully implemented their first zero-gravity additive manufacturing (also known as 3D printing) experiment in the 28th DLR parabolic flight campaign at Bordeaux, France.
> 
> It is China’s first additive manufacturing experiment in zero-gravity. This experiment completed successfully in zero-gravity of 93 parabolas totally. The samples were printed successfully as designed, effects of zero-gravity on the manufacturing process and materials were observed and significant data were collected. Five different materials and two 3D printing technologies were tested.
> 
> As introduced by Professor WANG Gong from CSU, space manufacturing technology is a revolutionary and strategic technology for future space exploration, which will facilitated deeper space exploration by saving logistics from Earth. 3D printing is an important modeling technique to support space manufacturing with its efficiency and flexibility. However, since the environment in space is far different from that on earth, adaptively designed materials, mechanisms, and control systems are necessary. Various researches of space manufacturing technology have been launched in many countries nowadays. Compared with the 3D printer installed on the International Space Station, the printer developed by CSU and Chongqing Institute of Green and Intelligent Technology (CIGIT) is able to manufacture larger objects (up to 220mm×140mm×150mm), and with multiple materials, including fiber reinforced composites.
> 
> The research is sponsored by CAS and China Manned Space Program. This flight opportunity was granted by DLR under international cooperation framework between CSU and DLR, and Novespace provided technical.




Why do you need to go to France to conduct this zero gravity experiment?


----------



## hk299792458

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why do you need to go to France to conduct this zero gravity experiment?



Because the parabolic flight aircraft is operated by French company Novespace.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's dark-matter satellite concludes in-orbit test task*
Source: Xinhua 2016-03-17 23:00:54

BEIJING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- China's first dark-matter detection satellite has completed three months of in-orbit testing, with initial findings expected to appear by the end of this year, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) Satellite "Wukong" detected 460 million high energy particles in a 92-day flight, sending about 2.4 TB of raw data back to Earth, DAMPE chief scientist Chang Jin said.

Launched on Dec. 17, 2015 on a Long March 2-D rocket, "Wukong" was handed over to the CAS Purple Mountain Observatory on Thursday.

The four major parts of the payload - a plastic scintillator array detector, a silicon array detector, a BGO calorimeter, and a neutron detector - functioned satisfactorily. The satellite completed all set tests, with all its technical indicators reaching or exceeding expectations.

"Wukong" is designed for a three-year mission. It will scan space nonstop in all directions in the first two years and then focus on areas where dark matter is most likely to be observed in the third.

Dark matter is a hypothetical substance that is widely believed to account for around eighty five per cent of the matter in the universe, although it has not been directly observed asyet.

The dark matter hypothesis plays a central role in state-of-the-art modeling of cosmic structure formation and galaxy creation and evolution.

DAMPE chief scientist Chang Jin says the project is very exciting.

"Dark matter is at the leading edge of current science. It tops the basic frontier projects of science listed by the US, Europe, China, and Japan. Based on the laws of known physics, we had predicted and proved the existence of 61 kinds of basic particles, yet dark matter doesn't fit the characteristics of any of them. So any progress in dark matter research will probably bring a breakthrough in physics."

But at the same time, Chang Jin says there may be a long wait before the final results come out.

"So far, the satellite has worked in space for 85 days. All the devices on board won't start working until next week, measuring electrons and gamma protons. And it will take some time to collect enough high-energy particles before we can tell whether we have detected dark matters."

China has listed research into the origins of the universe as part of its 13th Five Year Plan.

In its own development plan, the Chinese Academy of Sciences has promised "major progress and breakthroughs" by 2030 in research into the formation and evolution of the universe.






A researcher at the Chinese Academy of Sciences explains about the data sent back from the space by Wukong in Dec. 24, 2015. (Photo/Xinhua)​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Robotic arms of Tiangong-2 space lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Slide from Long Lehao, China chief rocket engineer, during a science lecture to public. http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...172&idx=1&sn=ca0acc063b2c82e4d68b15d385f57131

Translation:

*Project prospects*

*Subsequent Lunar exploration:*

2018 CE-4 Lunar far-side lander, and supporting earth-moon L2 relay satellite.
2023 Lunar far-side sample return
2025 Landing on south pole and large area surface exploration
2027 North pole resource development and utilization essential technology validation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

According to this NOTAM, Shijian-10 would be scheduled for re-entry on 18, April 16:05 to 16:30 local time, to land in Inner Mongolia, China.


----------



## JSCh

*Embryos growing in space a 'giant leap'*
By CHENG YINGQI (China Daily) Updated: 2016-04-18 07:15

*Chinese mission shows cells can multiply, but colonization of the cosmos has a 'long way to go'*

The latest results from experiments aboard China's SJ-10 recoverable satellite prove for the first time that early-stage mammal embryos can develop in space.

China launched the country's first microgravity satellite, SJ-10, on April 6. The return capsule will stay in orbit for several more days before heading back to Earth. An orbital module has been used to carry out experiments.

High-resolution photographs sent from SJ-10 show that mouse embryos continued to successfully develop throughout a 96-hour period.







Pictures sent from China's SJ-10 recoverable satellite show two-cell mouse embryos (top) four hours before the launch on April 6, and the same embryos that developed into blastocyst (bottom) 80 hours after the launch. CHINA DAILY

"The human race may still have a long way to go before we can colonize space but, before that, we have to figure out whether it is possible for us to survive and reproduce in outer space like we do on Earth," said Duan Enkui, a professor at the Institute of Zoology affiliated with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the principal researcher involved with the experiment.

"Now, we have finally proven that the most crucial step in our reproduction－early embryo development－is possible in outer space."

Embryonic development starts with a single fertilized cell that divides into two cells, four cells, eight cells and so on, until the fertilized egg forms a blastocyst that can be implanted into a womb.

The first attempt to develop mammalian embryos in space was carried out by NASA's STS-80 Spacecraft in 1996. However, none of the 49 mouse embryos on board successfully developed.

"Since space experiments are expensive, no one attempted to develop embryos again in the decade following NASA's failure," Duan said.

In 2006, China launched the recoverable satellite SJ-8, which carried four-cell embryos in its orbital module. Scientists successfully received high-resolution pictures of those embryos. However, none grew.

"Our team analyzed the initial results and improved the experimental apparatus during the following 10 years but we still did not expect such a big success," Duan said of the latest mission.

The SJ-10 carried more than 6,000 mouse embryos in a self-sufficient, enclosed chamber that is about the size of a microwave oven. Everything involved, from the cell culture system to the nutrient solution, had been refined through hundreds of ground tests.

During the experiment, a camera took photographs of the embryos every four hours and sent those pictures back to Earth.

The images revealed that some of the embryos developed into advanced blastocysts in four days.

*"This represents an important milestone in human space exploration," said Aaron Hsueh, a professor who specializes in reproductive biology at Stanford University. "One small step for mouse embryos, one giant leap for human reproduction," he said.*

David Elad, a professor of biomedical engineering at Tel Aviv University in Israel, said the achievement represents both a technological leap forward and scientific excellence in assisted reproduction.

"The successful development from two cells to blastocyst in microgravity conditions without manual intervention represents top-level integration of deep understanding of the biological factors of early reproduction with cutting-edge technological skills," Elad said.

Peter C.K. Leung, a fellow of the Royal Society of Canada and of the Canadian Academy for Health Sciences at the University of British Columbia, was also enthusiastic about the breakthrough.

"The innovation has a paramount impact in pushing back the frontier of reproductive biology and will have immense potential benefits to human health," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Mouse Embryonic Cells Able to Develop in Microgravity Environment*



*Published on Apr 18, 2016*

China's retrievable scientific research satellite has so far made 18 unmanned microgravity experiments out of a total of 19 planned and sent a series of scientific data as of Sunday, the 12th day since it was put into space.

One of the experiments the bullet-shaped satellite known as Shijian-10 or SJ-10 has conducted is the mutation of mouse embryonic cells which could be obviously seen from the photos it sends back every four hours from space.

"We sent them up in two-cell type, and now it has developed into the blastocyst stage -- the two cells developed into four, and then into eight, 16, and the blastocyst at last -- a whole stage of early embryonic development. The work had never been explored successfully before. The embryonic development is a very good model to study the whole life cycle, so the development instilled a lot of confidence in us," said Duan Enkui, a researcher of Institution of Zoology of Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Duan said the experiment fully proved that the mouse early embryonic cells can develop in space environment, which is of great significance for human beings to explore the universe.

"The development of embryo serves a good model for research of a whole life course, and it gives us a lot of confidence if the embryo develops," Duan said.

According to experts, the incubator with mouse embryos was the last loaded onto the satellite among the materials and devices for the 19 experiments, less than eight hours ahead of the launch. Experts said only by so doing can they guarantee the embryos not develop before arriving in space.

Experts had made much effort to meet the high storage demand that the embryos need.

Zhang Tao, a researcher from Shanghai Institute of Technical Physics of Chinese Academy of Sciences, said altogether 5,000 mouse embryonic cells were stored in various culture units in the incubator.

"This culture unit is as wide as a toothpick. Inside such room, we need to culture 150 to 200 cells, while ensuring the temperature and air as well as supply of nutrient solution; this unit is a key part that we explore for this project," Zhang said.

Zhang said the microscope is also specially made for the project.

"We specially developed a microscope that is able to capture the embryos for this project. This microscope, via a special algorithm, can capture the images of embryos and send it back to ground to enable the scientists see directly the process of embryo development in microgravity environment," Zhang said.

The embryo cells are fixed after the development, and subsequent experiments will start after SJ-10 returns, experts said.

#####​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721988582487908352实践十号返回式卫星回收舱，16时30分准确降落在内蒙古四子王旗预定着陆区域。
Translation:
Shijian-10 has landed on scheduled 16:30 local time in designated landing zone Inner Mongolia, China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Image of Shijian-10 (SJ-10) satellite reentry module after touchdown, this afternoon at 16:30.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

​Pictures of experimental modules payload of SJ-10.













研究人员开启“实践十号”搭载的小鼠胚胎培养箱。
Researchers open up the mouse embryo incubator module.





研究人员正在打开“实践十号”上搭载的干细胞箱，取出干细胞样品。
Researchers open the stem cells module, to remove the stem cell samples.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

研究人员从“实践十号”搭载的高等植物箱中取出在太空中开花的拟南芥和水稻。
Researcher took out the rice, Arabidopsis plant samples from the higher plant box.





这就是从太空回来的拟南芥，是不是长得很好啊？
The Arabidopsis plant has been flowering in space.​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Capsule returns safely after 12-day odyssey *
By Cheng Yingqi (China Daily) Updated: 2016-04-19 07:34




The recoverable capsule of China's first microgravity satellite, SJ-10, landed safely on Earth on Monday, marking a step forward in the country's space science research.[Photo/Xinhua]​
*SJ-10's recoverable module comes back to Earth carrying a number of finished science experiments*

The returning capsule from SJ-10, China's first microgravity satellite, landed safely at 4:30 pm on Monday in Siziwang Banner, in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

Resembling the shape of a bullet, the SJ-10 modules carried 19 experimental loads that sought to shed light on microgravity and bioscience. Eleven of the experimental loads were aboard the returning capsule following its 12 days in orbit. The other eight will remain in orbit for a few more days aboard SJ-10's orbital module.

"The returning capsule brought back nine bioscience experimental loads and two microgravity experimental loads," said Duan Enkui, deputy chief designer of scientific application systems on SJ-10 and a professor at the Institute of Zoology affiliated with the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "So far, all the experiments are going well, and some have already produced surprising achievements."

On Sunday, Duan's team announced that high-resolution images sent back from the satellite enabled scientists to prove that early-stage mouse embryos could develop fully into blastocysts. It was the first time such an experiment had been successfully conducted.

"Embryonic development starts from a single-cell fertilized egg, which divides into two cells, four cells, eight cells, ... until it forms a blastocyst that can be implanted in the womb," he said.

"Now, we have proved that this important process of embryonic development is possible in a space environment. Maybe, next time, if we have a returning capsule that stays in orbit for three or four days, we will actually be able to transfer the blastocysts into females and see the birth of space mice."

The embryos completed the whole development process within four days of the launch, but the returning capsule had to spend 12 days carrying out other experiments before it could head back to Earth. So scientists used chemicals to fix the developed blastocysts so they could carry out further analysis after their recovery.

Scientists collected data from other experiments during the 12 days in orbit.

For example, they lit organic glass and polyethylene materials inside one of the experimental loads and received data and images related to the burning process.

The experiment is aimed at understanding the risk of fire on manned spacecraft.

According to Wang Shuangfeng, an assistant researcher from the Institute of Mechanics affiliated to the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the person in charge of the burning experiment, the combustion process in the weightlessness environment of space is different to that on the ground.

"We have to figure out the fireproof properties of nonmetal materials so as to draw up usage standards and prevention protocols to ensure astronauts' safety," Wang said.

After the recovery of the returning capsule, more in-orbit experiments will be conducted, including larger scale combustion tests.

Hu Wenrui, the chief scientist for the SJ-10 project and a member of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said the recoverable capsule gives China an advantage in microgravity research.

"With the recoverable capsule, we can carry out some higher-risk experiments in the orbital module after we recover the experimental loads from the other experiments," Hu said.

Microgravity experiments are normally carried out in various space facilities, such as space stations, shuttles, research rockets and orbiting satellites.

So far, only China and Russia have launched recoverable satellites.

"Now, we are researching the possibility of producing reusable satellites, and I hope we can make some progress during the 13th Five-Year Plan," he said, referring to the 2016-20 blueprint.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*A second company to launch satellites*
By Zhao Lei in Beijing and Zhou Lihua in Wuhan (China Daily)Updated: 2016-04-22 02:57






A Long March-2D carrier rocket carrying the "Jilin-1" satellites blasts off from the launch pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu province, Oct 7, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the country's largest missile maker, has established the country's second commercial launch company in an attempt to seize a share of the satellite launch market.

Expace Technology Co was founded and registered with the commerce department of Wuhan, capital of Hubei province, in mid-February, said Hu Xiaotao, general manager of the company.

Expace Technology has registered capital of 300 million yuan ($46.3 million) and will provide a satellite launch service to clients, Hu said.

Its parent company, China Sanjiang Space Group, a branch of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, is one of the three rocket developers in China. The two others are the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in Beijing and the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.

Previously, only China Great Wall Industry Corp in Beijing, part of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, carried out commercial launches in the country.

Expace plans to launch a commercial version of the Kuaizhou 1 rocket for clients within the year. The next-generation Kuaizhou 11 rocket, which will have more capacity, is scheduled to make its first launch next year.

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp began to develop Kuaizhou solid-fuel rockets in 2009, intending to form a low-cost, quick-response rocket family for the commercial space market.

The first flight of a Kuai-zhou rocket took place in September 2013, when the company launched the Kuaizhou 1 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province to put an Earth-observation satellite into orbit. In November 2014, the Kuaizhou 2 sent another satellite into space from the same center.

"We are now in talks with more than 10 domestic and foreign companies that have expressed intentions to use this Kuaizhou 1 mission to lift their satellites," Hu told China Daily on Thursday. He declined to elaborate on the negotiations, citing business confidentiality.

"Moreover, some internet giants in China are keeping in touch with us to explore the possibility of cooperation in building a space-based internet," he said.

The government is very supportive of the founding of his company, since it will boost commercialization of the space launch sector, Hu added.

An insider from China Great Wall Industry Corp who requested anonymity said there is high demand for commercial launch for small and mid-sized satellites in the domestic and international markets, which will bring opportunities for Expace.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-04/22/content_24740726.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* China developing robotic arms for space stations: sources*
Source: Xinhua 2016-04-21 15:25:25

BEIJING, April 21 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are developing robotic arms for the country's space program, sources close to the research said Thursday.

According to a source from China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space program, research on the project began in 2007, and so far *experts have built a robotic arm over ten meters long. The arm is capable of both payload lifting and precision maneuvers while in space.*

*With seven motorized joints and no fixed ends, it could crawl along the surface of a spacecraft like an inchworm, the source said, adding that the robotic arm could reach literally "every corner of the spacecraft" on its own calculations via a route planning system and attached cameras.*

Another CASC source, meanwhile, said scientists were in fact developing two robotic arm models for the core module and an experimental module of China's planned space station, adding that the two arms could work in combination.

The robotic arms are China's latest space intelligence robotics engineering achievement, the source said.

Earlier reports said China plans to put a permanent space station into service around 2022. Its core module is expected to be launched around 2018.

With the current International Space Station set to end its mission in 2024, China could become the only country on Earth to operate a manned space station in the planet's orbit by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan Inks Contract for Remote Sensing Satellite with China*
 Apr 21, 2016, *Aadil Shadman*

Pakistan’s Space & Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and China Great Wall Industry Cooperation (CGWIC) have signed a contract to develop and launch a remote sensing satellite, dubbed PRSS-1, into space.

Ahsan Iqbal, Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms, and Yin Limping, President of CGWIC, signed the agreement for the same on Wednesday.

While speaking at the occasion, Mr. Iqbal said that this historic agreement has carried Pakistan-China friendship from the Himalayas to the stars. He hopes to see the cooperation between the countries in space sciences to bring about more interaction in socio-economic projects and several other fields. The minister said that he considers space technology to be an important part of socio-economic development.



*Continue reading -> http://propakistani.pk/2016/04/21/pakistan-inks-contract-for-remote-sensing-satellite-with-china/ *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*Probe of Mars set for 2020*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily)Updated: 2016-04-23 01:45



Xu Dazhe, head of the China National Space Administration

China's top space official confirmed on Friday that an unmanned probe to Mars will be sent to orbit and land on the Red Planet in 2020.

Xu Dazhe, head of the China National Space Administration, said the central government approved the Mars mission on Jan 11, and 2020 was chosen because it will be a time specifically suitable for a probe to land.

The favorable launch window appears every 26 months, so Chinese scientists are carefully planning the mission to make sure the window won't be missed, he said.

The probe will conduct scientific research on the Martian soil, environment, atmosphere and water, opening a new chapter in the country's deep-space exploration program, the official said.

Xu made the remarks at a news conference in Beijing to mark China Space Day, which falls on Sunday.

The State Council, which is China's Cabinet, announced in late March that starting this year, April 24 — the day when China launched its first satellite into space in 1970 — would be marked as China Space Day.

Pang Zhihao, a researcher on human space activity at the China Academy of Space Technology in Beijing, told China Daily that the country will face many challenges before it lands a probe on Mars.

"The probe will travel for about nine months before it reaches the Martian orbit, because the closest distance between the Earth and Mars is more than 50 million kilometers," he said.

"We must make sure its power system can sustain nine months of spaceflight."

Another challenge lies in tracking, monitoring and communicating with the spacecraft, since the probe will operate vary far from Earth.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-04/23/content_24775327.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Xinhua photo of CZ-5 taken on assembly floor in Tianjin, 13th April 2016.
这是在航天科技集团一院天津大运载基地长征五号运载火箭总装车间拍摄的长征五号运载火箭的助推器（4月13日摄）。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Facts & figures on China's space programs *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-04-22 18:27:34 | Editor: huaxia






Photo taken on Dec. 29, 2015 shows the Long March-3B carrier rocket is launched with the Gaofen-4 Satellite in Xichang of southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)​
BEIJING, April. 22 (Xinhua) -- From first satellite Dongfanghong-1 to manned space travel, from first space walk to soft-landing on the moon surface, China has made remarkable achievements in space exploration during the 60-year history of its aerospace industry.

The following are some facts and figures on China's space programs that have happened and will happen, that will continue to boldly go where no man has gone before.

10 ASTRONAUTS
​ 





File photo taken on June 18, 2012 shows the screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center showing Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng, Liu Wang and Liu Yang at the orbiting Tiangong-1 lab module. (Xinhua) ​
From 2003 till now, China's Shenzhou program has sent ten Chinese astronauts into space, with Yang Liwei being the first Chinese national who have traveled to space.

The ten astronauts are Yang Liwei, Fei Junlong, Nie Haisheng, Jing Haipeng, Liu Boming, Zhai Zhigang, Liu Wang, Liu Yang, Zhang Xiaoguang and Wang Yaping.

Among them, Zhai Zhigang was the first Chinese national to walk in space in 2008 and Liu Yang became the first Chinese woman in space in 2012.

This year, two other astronauts will be launched into space aboard Shenzhou-11 spacecraft which is scheduled to dock with Tiangong-2.

10 SPACECRAFT
​ 





Combined photo taken on June 13, 2013 shows the screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center showing the simulated pictures of an automated docking between the Shenzhou-10 manned spacecraft and the orbiting Tiangong-1 space module. (Xinhua/Wang Yongzhuo) ​
So far, ten spacecraft have been successfully launched by China, including five manned spaceflights which have taken ten astronauts in total into space.

The first unmanned test flight of spacecraft, Shenzhou-1, was launched in Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province on November 20, 1999.

1 SPACE LAB
​ 





Photo taken on June 13, 2013 shows the screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center showing the Shenzhou-10 manned spacecraft conducting an automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-1 space module and the view outside the propelling module of the Shenzhou-10 manned spacecraft (L, down). (Xinhua/Wang Yongzhuo)​
In September 2011, China launched its first space lab Tiangong-1 with a design life of two years. Tiangong-1 docked with unmanned spacecraft Shenzhou-8 on November 2, 2011, the country's first space docking that marked a major step towards the nation's ultimate goal of building a permanent space station.

Later, Tiangong-1 docked with manned Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10 spacecraft.

In the third quarter of this year, China will send its second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2 into space, which is expected to dock with a cargo ship scheduled to be launched in the first half of next year.

By around 2020, the construction of the country's first orbiting space station should be completed. The space station is expected to consist of three parts - a core module attached to two labs.

3 LUNAR PROBES






Photos of the Chang'e-3 moon lander (L) and the Yutu moon rover during the mutual-photograph process, at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 15, 2013. (Xinhua/Ding Lin) ​
In 2007, China's first lunar probe, Chang'e-1, completed its nearly two-million-km journey to the moon and entered its working orbit, marking the first phase of China's lunar exploration program.

In 2010, China sent Chang'e-2 lunar probe, the follow-up to Chang'e-1 into space as a preparation for later soft landing by the Chang'e 3 lander and lunar rover.

Chang'e-3 lunar probe completed the country's first soft-landing on lunar surface in 2013. The moon rover Yutu, or Jade Rabbit, and the lander took pictures of each other, marking the complete success of Chang'e 3 mission.

OVER 200 ROCKETS






Photo taken on Dec. 29, 2015 shows the Long March-3B carrier rocket is launched with the Gaofen-4 Satellite in Xichang of southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)​
Over 200 Long March series rockets have been launched by China in over four decades. From 2011 to 2015, 86 Long March rockets were launched, and from 2006 to 2010 the number was 48.

A Chinese rocket scientist said in March that 110 China-made Long March rockets will take to the skies over the next five years, as more models are developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Xinhua Insight: The sky is not the limit: China's Mars plan*
Source: Xinhua 2016-04-22 23:59:06

BEIJING, April 22 (Xinhua) -- Like many space-faring nations, China has seen Mars as the next destination ever since it landed on the moon. China plans to orbit Mars, land and deploy a rover, all in one mission around 2021.

No country has tried such a complex mission before, said Sun Zezhou, the chief designer of Mars probe. The United States, which has done most to explore the planet, required two separate missions before landing.

The probe will include an orbiter, a lander and a rover. After an interplanetary journey of 6 to 12 months, the probe will be positioned in orbit. The lander will then be separated, land on the surface and the rover begin its tour, while the orbiter surveys from above.

"All in one mission -- that's quite a bold attempt," Sun said after explaining the process.

*BOLD ATTEMPT*

The greatest challenge lies in the landing process, given that the weather on Mars is hard to predict, Sun said. "If we encountering a dust storm, the worst possible scenario, the rover can't touch down."

"Besides, the environment on Mars is so special that it is difficult for us to imitate on Earth, which makes it hard to practice," Sun said.

Mars is at least 55 million kilometers from Earth, which makes communicating with the probe another great challenge. One-way transmissions between Mars and the Earth could take as long as 20 minutes, so most of the time the rover will have to deal with things on its own. It must be smart enough to react to whatever it meets, Sun said.

*ON JADE RABBIT'S SHOULDER*

"We have less than five years till the launch, but we are confident. The probe is being developed by the team that completed the Chang'e-3 lunar probe," said Ye Peijian, of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

"The successful lunar landing laid the foundation for Mars exploration," said Sun, the chief designer of Chang'e-3 that went to the moon at the end of 2013. "It's on the moon's shoulder that we set have our mission objectives at such high level."

*ONE STEP AT A TIME*

Reaching Mars is so complicated that few countries have attempted it, and even fewer have made it. Among more than 40 missions since the 1960s, about half failed.

China made one unsuccessful attempt in 2011 when a probe carried by a Russian rocket failed to complete the mission. Calls for speeding up China's own mission mounted after India reached the planet in 2014.

"Although we are not the first Asian nation to send a probe to Mars, we want to start at a higher level," said Ye. "It is only when China gets to Mars that we really enter the age of deep-space exploration,"

According to Sun, the mission will focus on exploring planet's overall environment.

"One step at a time," he said. "Complicated objectives like looking for extra-terrestrial life are not included in our plans this time."

Sun also gave a clue to the specific landing place. "Considering all factors including land forms, light, temperature etc., the latitude of the best landing place ranges from 5 NL to 30 NL," he said.

"As China continues further and further into deep space, it will play a bigger role in solving key frontier scientific questions," Sun added.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Screen capture of video on space robot and exo-skeleton.



















​link to video in Chinese.
http://tv.cctv.com/2016/04/22/VIDET6n4xLbxBaYyOeDp8Q1w160422.shtml​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> Screen capture of video on space robot and exo-skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​link to video in Chinese.
> http://tv.cctv.com/2016/04/22/VIDET6n4xLbxBaYyOeDp8Q1w160422.shtml​



Why need to exo skeleton since there is no gravity in space? Basically, spaceman will feel nothing even with 100kg load on shoulder?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Why need to exo skeleton since there is no gravity in space? Basically, spaceman will feel nothing even with 100kg load on shoulder?







On top-left hand side there is a list for EVA spacesuit. On top-right hand side another list for spacesuit with exoskeleton.

On left hand side it say spacesuit have limited motion and limited endurance(for astronaut) for operation. And it show exoskeleton would fix that on the right hand side.

In theory everything is weightless in space and effortless, but in actual it is not so. In the video, it show how the taikonaut has to "fight" the spacesuit in order to outstretch his arm.

In the video, the researcher also mention possible future application for extra-terrestrial operation on moon and mars.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724040003026821120Today is the first Space Day in China !!

CZ-5 (Long March 5)




























​Video on CZ-5 in Chinese






The first CZ-5(Y1) for maiden flight is currently being manufactured and assembled in Tianjin.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

The new 500t LOX/Kerosene engine for CZ-9 will be expected to complete ignition test before Oct. 2016.

500吨级重型液氧煤油发动机 - China Spaceflight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> The new 500t LOX/Kerosene engine for CZ-9 will be expected to complete ignition test before Oct. 2016.
> 
> 500吨级重型液氧煤油发动机 - China Spaceflight



That is fast. I bet 2018, this rocket will be ready for manned mission for Moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China aiming for reusable manned spacecraft: chief engineer*
Source: Xinhua 2016-04-24 17:30:47

BEIJING, April 24 (Xinhua) -- China is studying how to retrieve and reuse manned spacecraft in its future missions, the chief engineer of the nation's manned space program said on Sunday.

"It's our next goal to reuse manned spacecraft. We want to make our space exploration cost-effective," Zhou Jianping said, as China marks Space Day, newly designated by the government to commemorate China's first satellite launch on April 24, 1970.

Reusable manned spacecraft are a Holy Grail of space exploration. The United States developed partially reusable manned spacecraft capable of reaching low Earth orbit. But they were all retired in 2011 due to high costs and risks, including an accident in 2003 that killed seven astronauts.

Zhou did not go into any more details on the project, but stressed his team's focus on saving costs, giving an example from the Tiangong space lab series.

Tiangong-1 was due to be followed by Tiangong-2 and Tiangong-3, but *Chinese scientists managed to incorporate all tasks planned for the third generation of the lab into Tiangong-2, he said. There has been no need to develop Tiangong-3.*

And China's space station, to be completed around 2022, will be a "green model, with highly advanced and budget-saving facilities in flight control, power supply and waste recycling," according to Zhou.

Earlier this month, U.S. rocket developer SpaceX achieved a world first by landing one Falcon rocket on a carrier at sea.

China was paying close attention to such innovation and was testing its own reusable rockets, promising a breakthrough before the end of 2020, according to earlier reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> That is fast. I bet 2018, this rocket will be ready for manned mission for Moon.


It is just the first step for rocket engine development.
FYI, CZ-9 project is not yet approved.
Two days ago, it was reported that project titled "Heavy launch vehicle/rocket's key technologies R&D and further/deepening design validation"(*重型运载火箭关键技术攻关和方案深化论证阶段*) has been approved.
The 500t rocket engine would be considered a key technology for CZ-9 rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> It is just the first step for rocket engine development.
> FYI, CZ-9 project is not yet approved.
> Two days ago, it was reported that project titled "Heavy launch vehicle/rocket's key technologies R&D and further/deepening design validation"(*重型运载火箭关键技术攻关和方案深化论证阶段*) has been approved.
> The 500t rocket engine would be considered a key technology for CZ-9 rocket.


It just more of a rubber stamp announcement. I am fully confident CZ-9 has already long approved. The CSA will always try play down to reduce pressure on the scientist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

CALT (China academy of launch vehicle technology) just released these photos of CZ-5 during rehearsal/drill last year in Wenchang launch center, Hainan.








​*More at -> *http://calt.spacechina.com/n482/n699/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

4月13日，今年将要发射的基于东方红4号平台的一颗通信卫星，质量超过5.2吨，太阳翼总长度26米，国产化率95%，将在轨服务15年，其中一幅天线的数据带宽达3.2Gbps 没有提到卫星的名称。

Translation:
Info from broadcast on April 13: a communications satellite based on the DFH-4 bus/platform is to be launched this year, mass more than 5.2 tons, total length of solar array is 26 m, localization rate of 95%, in-orbit service life is 15 years, one of the antenna data bandwidth is 3.2Gbps, no mention of the name of the satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Assembly of China's Heavy-lift Long March-5 Rocket Begins*
(CRI Online) 08:02, April 26, 2016






A file photo of heavy-lift Long March-5 carrier rocket. [Photo: weibo.com]​
China has started to assemble a new generation of the heavy-lift Long March-5 rocket, which is scheduled for launch later this year.

Using non-toxic and pollution-free propellant, the 60-meter-long rocket with a liftoff weight of over 800 tons will be equipped with 4 thrusters.

Yang Hujun, vice chief engineer, has spoken about the next steps for the Long March-5 project.

"After the assembly is finished in the first half of this year, it will take a little more than a month to test it to ensure that the product is in good shape. The first launch will be made after it is out of the plant in the latter half of the year. "

The new generation of rockets will come in 6 slightly different models - for manned space travel, as well as for the lunar and Martian exploration programs.

Among planned missions, is the Chang'e-5 lunar probe, which will be launched by the high-thrust carrier rocket to collect samples of moon soil by the end of 2017.

China also plans to launch a medium-sized rocket Long March-7 into low Earth orbit this year, in a bid to transport cargo for the planned space station.

The announcement coincided with China's first "Space Day" on April 24th, which marks the date in 1970 when China's first satellite, the "Dongfanghong-1" was put into orbit.

It also comes hard on the heels of China releasing details of a series of ambitious plans for space exploration in the coming years.

They include the country's Mars mission probe set to be launched around 2020, as well as the completion of China's space station in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch first satellite built by students in 2017*
By Gao Yinan (People's Daily Online) 14:06, April 26, 2016
​ 





(File Photo)​ 

China plans to launch its first satellite completely designed and built by middle school students in 2017.

With a cubic structure and a weight of 10 kilograms, the low-orbit satellite will be able to facilitate two-way communication with the ground and help students carry out experiments.

Middle school students from several schools, including the Beijing Bayi School, participated in the design, construction and testing of the satellite under the guidance of space scientists.

"The next step is to invite more middle school students to design and build rockets,” said Zhou Xiubin, Deputy Director of the China Aerospace Talent Development Center.

The country marked its first National Space Day on Sunday, an occasion meant to celebrate China’s achievements in space. The day saw a range of events across the country, including tours of launch facilities, research institutes, flight control centers and even tracking ships. There were also a number of space-related lectures.
​ 





A student hugs an astronaut at Beihang University in Beijing on China's first National Space Day, April 24, 2016. (China Daily/Zou Hong)​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

HAIKOU, April 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists launched a sounding rocket from south China's Hainan Province in the early hours of Wednesday.

Kunpeng-1B was launched from Danzhou City at 2 a.m. by the National Space Science Center (NSSC).

The rocket fulfilled its mission of taking measurements in the upper atmosphere that will help with research of rocket sounding, high-speed flight and space tourism, said the NSSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* South China city gears up for satellite tourism*
Xinhua, April 26, 2016

South China's Wenchang City in Hainan Province is preparing to welcome rocket-watching tourists to the country's fourth space launch center.

The city has completed about 70 percent of tourism preparation work for the Wenchang satellite center's first launch, scheduled for June, including improving the transportation network, and building more parking lots and public toilets, according to a conference on Tuesday.

China currently has three other satellite launch centers in Jiuquan, Xichang and Taiyuan, all with different functions.

Fu Yongfeng, deputy Party Secretary of Wenchang City, said the city has been gearing up to serve and ensure the safety of tourists who come for the center's first launch.

An information center for tourists will also open ahead of Wenchang's first launch, and more job opportunities will be created for locals, according to Fu.

In 2015, Wenchang received about 1.7 million domestic and overseas tourists, which generated about 1.2 billion yuan in revenue (about 185 million U.S. dollars).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Senior officer expects moon visit by 2036*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) 14:59, April 29, 2016

China plans to send astronauts to the moon before 2036, a senior People's Liberation Army officer said in the country's first confirmation of a manned lunar exploration program.

Lieutenant General Zhang Yulin, deputy commander of the China Manned Space Program and deputy head of the Central Military Commission's Equipment Development Department, said it will require 15 to 20 years to land astronauts on the lunar surface using technologies and know-how acquired through the nation's space projects.

Zhang made the remarks on Saturday at a conference that marked the first China Space Day, according to a news release on the program's website on Thursday.

It is the first time a Chinese space official has publicly talked about the nation's aspiration to undertake a manned lunar mission. Many scientists have been calling on the government to launch such a program for years.

Pang Zhihao, a researcher of human space activity at the China Academy of Space Technology in Beijing, said that engineers must develop a super-heavy carrier rocket, a manned lunar spacecraft and a space suit suitable for a lunar mission.

"The United States accomplished its manned lunar missions because it had the powerful Saturn V, while the former Soviet Union failed because its N1 rocket wasn't up to the task," he said. "To send our astronauts to the moon, we will need a mighty rocket capable of lifting a payload of at least 100 metric tons into low Earth orbit. That is why our scientists have begun to develop the Long March 9."

He also said a manned lunar spacecraft will be much different from China's existing satellite-based manned spacecraft. It must be able to conduct in-orbit docking and separation as well as make a soft landing, followed by an ascent from the lunar surface.

Moreover, the astronauts' suits for lunar missions will be lighter but technologically sophisticated compared with those used for extravehicular activities, Pang said.

He said the Chang'e-5 unmanned lunar probe, which is scheduled for launch in 2017, will help test technologies and equipment for the manned lunar mission.

Zhang Bonan, chief designer of China's manned spacecraft at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, said China has had the economic and technological ability to send astronauts to the moon, and it won't take long for the nation to achieve its goal once the government approves the mission.

However, he said Chinese engineers should not underestimate the difficulty of such a project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* World's Largest Radio Telescope "FAST" to Be Completed*
Published on Apr 28, 2016

The lens installation of the world's biggest single caliber radio telescope "FAST" in southwest China's Guizhou Province has been finished 96.27 percent as of Wednesday.

A total of 4,284 reflector lenses, an equilateral triangle with a side length of 11 meters each, have been installed on the frame. Over 9,000 tight wires were used to hoist those lenses.

"The (hoisting) devices work on an arc-shaped orbit, the first of its kind in China. We complete two pickups airborne and have to adjust them for installing all the 4,450 lenses of 186 varieties," said Zhou Gong, engineer in charge of reflector lens hoisting, FAST project.

The 500-meter aperture spherical radio telescope, known as "a huge eye to watching the sky" is expected to be completed by September 2016.

Upon completion, the telescope will be the world's largest of its kind, overtaking Puerto Rico's Arecibo Observatory, which is 300 meters in diameter.

"Now we can see pulsar, crab-shaped nebula and neutral hydrogen in the Milky Way Galaxy. So the optical path works but it's not agile enough. When the 'eye' opens, the vision will go farther," said Li Di, chief scientist of Radio Telescope Department with the National Astronomical Observatory, Chinese Academy of Science (CAS).

Construction of the FAST began in March 2011 with an investment of 1.2 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Five hundred meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST) construction animation.
From FAST project team of National Astronomical Observatories, Chinese Academy of Science.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

English version of the above from Cirr.

*A simple and practicable communication method is proposed to solve radio blackout problem during space-craft’s re-entry*
Apr 13, 2016
_
(Please note that the scientific part of the news is translated from the excerpt of Chinese news, so it may not be exact. Please refer to _http://dx.doi.org/10.1063/1.4939700_ for the original manuscript.)_

A simple and practicable method is proposed recently by a research team led by Professor LI Xiaoping in the School of Aerospace Science and Technology to solve the radio blackout problem during space-craft’s re-entry. The proposed method is verified in a prototype of an adaptive communication system. It provides new possibility to maintain continuous communication during the reentry of spacecrafts and it could also be applied to the supersonic aircrafts of the speeds exceeding Mach 10. 

The new discovery is published in a paper titled *Re-entry communication through a plasma sheath using standing wave detection and adaptive data rate control* in _Journal of Applied Physics_. 

“The communications blackouts that affect spacecraft re-entering the Earth's atmosphere, which are also known as radio blackouts, ionization blackouts, or reentry blackouts, are caused by an envelope of ionized air around the craft, created by the heat from the compression of the atmosphere by the craft. The ionized air interferes with radio signals. For the Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo spacecraft, such communications blackouts lasted for several minutes. Gemini 2, for example, endured such a blackout for four minutes, beginning at 9 minutes 5 seconds into the flight.”(Quoted from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communications_blackout) 

YANG Liwei, the first astronaut in China, recorded in his memoir (Tian Di Jiu Chong) the terrifying experience during the reentry of Shenzhou Five when he had to face the unknown and even death by himself because the radio communication with earth was completely cut off. 

“Strictly speaking, the radio blackout does not necessarily mean the total cut-off of signals” introduces by one of the authors of the manuscript, Associate Professor XIE Kai. Instead, it is caused because the channel capacity is reduced by the transmission attenuation caused by the plasma sheath. The new method proposes a self-adaptive re-entry telemetry communication system that adjusts the information rate to accommodate the varying channel capacity so that the continuous transfer of small amounts of critical data, such as inertial navigation information is guaranteed. Besides, there is no need to modify the transmitter assembly, and the cache buffer can be shared with the existing retransmission storage system because the adaptive control of the proposed system does not require a feedback channel. Therefore, the system will maintain good compatibility with a traditional retransmission system. The method is thus applicable to data transmission in a single direction, such as that of a one-way telemetry system, without additional costs. 

The latest finding is one the accomplishment achieved by the research team. Over 30 papers have been published in related journals such as Physic of Plasmas、IEEE Trans. on Plasma Science, etc. and about 20 patents have been granted.

A simple and practicable communication method is proposed to solve radio blackout problem during space-craft’s re-entry | Xidian University

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> English version of the above from Cirr.
> 
> *A simple and practicable communication method is proposed to solve radio blackout problem during space-craft’s re-entry*
> Apr 13, 2016
> _
> (Please note that the scientific part of the news is translated from the excerpt of Chinese news, so it may not be exact. Please refer to _http://dx.doi.org/10.1063/1.4939700_ for the original manuscript.)_
> 
> A simple and practicable method is proposed recently by a research team led by Professor LI Xiaoping in the School of Aerospace Science and Technology to solve the radio blackout problem during space-craft’s re-entry. The proposed method is verified in a prototype of an adaptive communication system. It provides new possibility to maintain continuous communication during the reentry of spacecrafts and it could also be applied to the supersonic aircrafts of the speeds exceeding Mach 10.
> 
> The new discovery is published in a paper titled *Re-entry communication through a plasma sheath using standing wave detection and adaptive data rate control* in _Journal of Applied Physics_.
> 
> “The communications blackouts that affect spacecraft re-entering the Earth's atmosphere, which are also known as radio blackouts, ionization blackouts, or reentry blackouts, are caused by an envelope of ionized air around the craft, created by the heat from the compression of the atmosphere by the craft. The ionized air interferes with radio signals. For the Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo spacecraft, such communications blackouts lasted for several minutes. Gemini 2, for example, endured such a blackout for four minutes, beginning at 9 minutes 5 seconds into the flight.”(Quoted from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communications_blackout)
> 
> YANG Liwei, the first astronaut in China, recorded in his memoir (Tian Di Jiu Chong) the terrifying experience during the reentry of Shenzhou Five when he had to face the unknown and even death by himself because the radio communication with earth was completely cut off.
> 
> “Strictly speaking, the radio blackout does not necessarily mean the total cut-off of signals” introduces by one of the authors of the manuscript, Associate Professor XIE Kai. Instead, it is caused because the channel capacity is reduced by the transmission attenuation caused by the plasma sheath. The new method proposes a self-adaptive re-entry telemetry communication system that adjusts the information rate to accommodate the varying channel capacity so that the continuous transfer of small amounts of critical data, such as inertial navigation information is guaranteed. Besides, there is no need to modify the transmitter assembly, and the cache buffer can be shared with the existing retransmission storage system because the adaptive control of the proposed system does not require a feedback channel. Therefore, the system will maintain good compatibility with a traditional retransmission system. The method is thus applicable to data transmission in a single direction, such as that of a one-way telemetry system, without additional costs.
> 
> The latest finding is one the accomplishment achieved by the research team. Over 30 papers have been published in related journals such as Physic of Plasmas、IEEE Trans. on Plasma Science, etc. and about 20 patents have been granted.
> 
> A simple and practicable communication method is proposed to solve radio blackout problem during space-craft’s re-entry | Xidian University





This has already been posted before. (Not now, around 3-4 months back)



cirr said:


>





Cirr, why don't you make a special thread where you can post all the stuff that is happening in the industrial and scientific domain in China, taken from the Chinese media.


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This has already been posted before. (Not now, around 3-4 months back)


There are many ideas on overcoming blackout, maybe it is not the same research?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> There are many ideas on overcoming blackout, maybe it is not the same research?



It is the same thread. The same idea, maybe a further study on that idea.


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> It is the same thread. The same idea, maybe a further study on that idea.


There is a different previous design from China with special antenna. This one claim to be better,



> Besides, there is *no need to modify the transmitter assembly, *and the cache buffer can be shared with the existing retransmission storage system because the adaptive control of the proposed system does not require a feedback channel.



Source: https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-space-capabilities.84216/page-83#ixzz47YHChBWp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 果壳军事

Industrial production of CL-20, the most powerful explosive, was achieved in China. BIT was rewarded the Defense Science and Technology Progress special-class Award in early 2016. The fielding of CL-20 in solid propellants has made a significant improvement in the rocket thrust.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

果壳军事 said:


> Industrial production of CL-20, the most powerful explosive, was achieved in China. BIT was rewarded the Defense Science and Technology Progress special-class Award in early 2016. The fielding of CL-20 in soild propellants has made a significant improvement in the rocket thrust.


This means DF-31A or DF-41 can fly further in upgraded version


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This has already been posted before. (Not now, around 3-4 months back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cirr, why don't you make a special thread where you can post all the stuff that is happening in the industrial and scientific domain in China, taken from the Chinese media.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*China Developing Three Commercial Satellite Buses*

*China Developing Three Commercial Satellite Buses
Like London buses, three Chinese satellite platforms are coming at once

Nov 25, 2013Bradley Perrett | Aviation Week & Space Technology


EMAIL

COMMENTS 0


China may have had limited success so far in exporting commercial satellites, but it is investing heavily for the future. The country has two satellite buses in service and has taken export orders for only six, one a replacement for the in-orbit failure of another. Yet it is keenly aware of the foreign commercial market and has three more buses under development, with the aim of offering a product range with launch weights of up to 7 metric tons.

Noting the rising importance of commercial demand within the global space industry, Chinese launcher builder China Academy of Launch Technology (CALT) described the national commercial space strategy at the International Astronautical Congress (IAC) in Beijing in September. Apart from China's need to improve technology, CALT officials emphasized the importance of offering a wide range of services and products, optimizing and packaging them as necessary. Hugely staffed Chinese state organizations often have trouble coordinating activities such as these. Marketing is also a priority, say CALT officials Shan Wenjie, Wang Chafe, Dai Kun and Kang Sibei. That, too, is not a strong point of traditionally defense-oriented government enterprises.

Customers from advanced countries may be slow in emerging, but in other advanced industries, including aeronautics, China has first learned international business with sales to poorer countries, and it is doing the same in the commercial space market.

Much can be inferred about China's approach from its contract last decade for Nigeria's Nigcomsat-1, says Joan Johnson-Freese of the U.S. Naval War College. “China built and launched that satellite in 2007, beating out 21 other bidders for the project,” she notes. “The price was right and China has been willing, indeed eager, to establish itself as the country that will train space professionals from developing countries, including Nigeria, Pakistan and Bolivia.”





The DFH-5 satellite bus, seen here in model form, will offer almost twice the electrical power of China's current offering, the DFH-4. (Credit: Bradley Perrett/AW&ST)
Johnson-Freese points out that “China can prove the reliability of its technology—establish a track record—through programs with developing countries, and then try to expand to other, developed countries looking for low-risk and competitively priced space technology.”

Part of China's plan is to offer a wider variety of satellite buses—standardized but incomplete spacecraft designed to support various payloads, such as communications gear. Officials from spacecraft specialist China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), a sibling of CALT in the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. (CASC) group, note that communications satellites increasingly need greater power supplies and heat-dissipation capacity, more space for transponders and greater launch mass. That means that China, while increasing the size of its satellite buses, has been chasing a moving target.

China's current offering is limited, with apparently only one bus, the DFH-4, in production for commercial clients. The DFH-4 has a launch mass of up to 5.32 tons, a maximum dry mass of 2.2 tons, including a payload of 700 kg (1,543 lb.), and power of 10.5 kw, of which the payload receives up to 8 kw. CAST says 10 satellites built on that model bus have been launched, the last eight successfully. One, Venezuela's Venesat-1, has served for five years.

But three new satellite buses are being developed, all derived from the DFH-4 to varying degrees. The first, the DFH-4S (for “small” and “smart”), is aimed not at meeting demand for larger buses but at extending the range to a lower size. CAST says it began developing the DFH-4S in 2006, 10 years after the DFH-4 effort started and just as that latter bus was first launched.

The DFH-4S also introduces advances in avionics and batteries, which use lithium-ion technology, and it has a plasma propulsion system (PPS), says CAST. The maximum launch mass of a satellite built on the DFH-4S bus will be 4.6 tons and dry mass 1.59 metric tons, of which up to 450 kg will be the payload. Power will be 7.8 kw, of which up to 4 kw can be supplied to the payload.

The manufacturer says it has signed a sale for the DFH-4S but does not identify the customer, which is presumably another state agency. A forerunner of the new bus, the Chinese Experimental Satellite, “is also scheduled to be launched, through which CAST will facilitate in-orbit validation of PPS and other technology of communication satellites,” it says.

In 2010, CAST began developing another member of the family, the DFH-4E (for “enhanced”), using some new technology and some from the DFH-4S. “Compared with the DFH-4 platform, the DFH-4E has bigger communications-module dimensions, higher power capacity and heat-dissipation capability, and provides better adaptability for more complex payload design,” CAST officials Liu Likun, Wang Yihong, Shi Ming and Wei Qiang said at the IAC.

The DFH-4E will have triple-junction gallium-arsenide solar cells generating 65 kw per kilogram. By using lithium-ion instead of nickel-hydrogen technology for batteries, the designers have saved 80 kg, says CAST, which adds that it is also looking at further developments in solar cells and batteries. Like the DFH-4S, the DFH-4E will use a plasma (electrical) propulsion system. The attitude determination and control system is being improved to keep the DFH-4E aligned to within 0.04 deg. for roll and pitch and 0.1 deg. for yaw; the equivalent figures for the DFH-4 and DFH-4S are 0.06 deg. and 0.2 deg.

A further advance for the DFH-4E is the introduction of an overlapping arrangement for fitting more antennas on to the spacecraft.

The objective of the DFH-4E program is to create a competitive offering that benefits from DFH-4 and DFH-4S, says CAST. “DFH-4E system-level verification includes a mechanical model to demonstrate [the] longer cylinder and communications module (CM), multi-floor CM, enlarged propellant tank [and] overlap antenna. A thermal module is used to verify the thermal design of the multi-floor communication [module].” The electrical design, including interfaces between subsystems, has followed that of the DFH-4S. The DFH-4E is expected to pass all qualification requirements and “offer a mature platform to customers with little risk.”

The third new bus is the DFH-5, with a maximum mass of 7 tons matched to the throw-weight of the forthcoming Long March 5 heavy launcher. Total spacecraft power, up to 20 kw, will be almost double that of DFH-4. Three years ago, DFH-5 was due to go into service in 2016-17. CAST and China Great Wall Industry Corp. (CGWIC) have not updated that, but a year or two of development slippage may not matter, because the Long March 5 is running late. In March, state media said the launcher will “probably” fly in 2015.

The status of the old DFH-3 bus, first launched 19 years ago, is unclear. With a maximum launch mass of 2.32 tons, payload power of 1 kw and design life of “at least eight years,” it has little competitiveness in the international commercial market. CGWIC seems no longer to be promoting it for export, but it is still used for Chinese government missions, such as the Chang'e lunar exploration program. An upgraded design, the DFH-3B, with the same 15-year design life as the later Chinese buses, is in production, and a version with lithium-ion propulsion for north-south station keeping is due to be launched in 2015.

Chinese private enterprise will soon move into the international space industry, officials of CALT said at the IAC. “In China, there is no real private enterprise to take part in international commercial aerospace activities, but state-owned space enterprises have taken advantage of private enterprise's advanced technologies,” they said, giving no examples. “With the development of market economy reform and the progress of the scientific research power of private enterprises, we can believe that China's private enterprise will emerge on the international commercial aerospace stage in the near future.”

Still, the appearance of private China launch services in the next decade would be surprising. Across the Chinese economy, it is a challenge for private businesses to compete with protected state enterprises. And although the national leadership is seeking to liberalize the economy, resistance to competition from CASC and China Aerospace Science & Industry Corp., another state space manufacturer, will surely be powerful.

http://aviationweek.com/awin/china-developing-three-commercial-satellite-buses*

DFH SUCCESSFUL IN MILITARY AND COMMERCIAL MARKETS 
Thursday, February 11, 2016



ChinaSat-1C, a DFH-4 satellite, lifting off on a CZ-3B

Source: Xinhua

NEWTOWN, Conn. - China has successfully marketed the DFH-4 to developing countries by offering satellite design and manufacturing, launch services, and launch insurance as a single package. The DFH-4 bus also has domestic customers in China, such as China Direct Broadcast Satellite Co Ltd (ChinaSat) and APT Satellite. The older DFH-3 also continues to generate sales. Its smaller size make it cheaper than the larger, more capable DFH-4. It forms the basis of China's Beidou navigation satellites as well as communications birds such as LaoSat-1.
Nigeria, Pakistan, Venezuela, Bolivia, and Laos have recently taken delivery of DFH buses. Sri Lanka, Bolivia, the Democratic Republic of Congo, and Nicaragua will take delivery of satellites during the forecast period. Chinese company ChinaSat is also a major customer. The satellite bus will continue to compete, and will likely receive additional contract awards during the forecast period.

China also continues to upgrade the spacecraft bus. The Chinese Academy of Space Technology (CAST) plans to introduce two new variants of the DFH-4: a smaller version dubbed the DFH-4S and a larger DFH-4E. ChinaSat 16 will be based on the DFH-4E bus. The different variants will enable China to match satellites with specific performance and price requirements for different customers. China also plans to introduce an all-new DFH platform, designated DFH-5.

China's decision to expand its satellite navigation system on the scale of the U.S. Global Positioning System boosted production of the DFH family of satellites. China plans to use DFH-3 as the basis for Beidou. Beginning in 2015, China started launching the third generation Beiodou spacecraft, which feature longer lifespans and higher accuracy. China plans to launch between 30 and 35 Compass satellites, which will accommodate both civilian and military users.

A combination of commercial and military sales will drive DFH production during the forecast period.



*Source:* Forecast International 
*Associated URL:* www.forecastinternational.com 
*Source Date:* February 11, 2016 
*Author: *B. Ostrove, Analyst 
*Posted:* 02/11/2016 

https://www.forecastinternational.com/news/index.cfm?recno=238415

http://worldspaceriskforum.com/2014/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/11C_DISCOVERING-NEW-MISSIONS_YE.pdf




[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Long March-7 rocket delivered to launch site *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-08 14:57:25 | Editor: huaxia






TIANJIN, May 8, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A container carrying China's new-generation Long March-7 rocket is seen at the port in north China's Tianjin, May 7, 2016. The Long March-7 rocket departed for its launch base in Hainan on Sunday from Tianjin. It has taken researchers eight years to develop the medium-sized rocket, which can carry up to 13.5 tonnes to low Earth orbit, said Li Hong, director of the Carrier Rocket Technology Research Institute with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. (Xinhua/Chen Xi)​
TIANJIN, May 8 (Xinhua) -- China's new-generation Long March-7 rocket departed for its launch base in Hainan on Sunday from north China's port of Tianjin.

It has taken researchers eight years to develop the medium-sized rocket, which can carry up to 13.5 tonnes to low Earth orbit, said Li Hong, director of the Carrier Rocket Technology Research Institute with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

"The Long March-7 launch scheduled for late June will be of great significance as it will usher in China's space lab mission," said Yang Baohua, deputy manager of the company.

China also plans to launch the heavy lift Long March-5 to transport cargo for the planned space station.

China's second orbiting space lab, Tiangong-2, will also be launched this fall, and it is scheduled to dock with manned spacecraft Shenzhou-11 in the fourth quarter.

Yang said that the Long March-7 carrier is more environmentally friendly than earlier Long March models. The rocket will become the main carrier for space launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

CZ-7/YZ-1






CZ-7


----------



## JSCh

* China’s Long March-7 rocket shipped to Hainan for maiden flight *
CCTV News 
Published on May 8, 2016
China's liquid-fueled carrier rocket — Long March-7 — is being sent to its launch base in southernmost Hainan island from Tianjin, north of the country. Its maiden flight is scheduled for June, marking the official start of China's space lab flight mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

http://www.popsci.com/chinas-space-station-plans-in-powerpoint-closer-look-at-tiangong-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Chinese media reported that Yuan Wang-21 that is carrying Long March-7(CZ-7) arrive safely at Wenchang, Hainan today, 14 May at around 16:00 hr. After a sea trip of 6 days and 1,670 nm.




*Video link:* http://news.cctv.com/2016/05/14/VIDElaCnmV4lfKba60xVBkBY160514.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China launches Yaogan-30 remote sensing satellite*

Source: Xinhua | May 15, 2016, Sunday |



ONLINE EDITION

CHINA'S Yaogan-30 remote sensing satellite was sent into space on Sunday at 10:43 a.m. from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China's gobi desert.

The satellite will be used for experiments, land surveys, crop yield estimates and disaster relief.

Yaogan-30 was carried by a Long March-2D rocket, the 227th mission for the Long March rocket family.

China launched the first "Yaogan" series satellite, Yaogan-1, in 2006.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nation/China-launches-Yaogan30-remote-sensing-satellite/shdaily.shtml

*GAOFEN-10 WITHIN HOURS – 02:40 GMT ON 15TH MAY 2016 !*

Posted on: May 14, 2016 at 5:01 pm, by admin

Comments are closed

Another Chinese imaging Satellite will be Launched tomorrow on 02:40 GMT from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on atop of Long March 2D – standard Rocket used for Chinese reconnaISSance and imaging satellites.

China again decided not to announce detaILS about flight, but luckily some leaks were spotted basically thanks to the warnings referring to airspace over Jiuquan launch center. Satellite, which is planned to be launched, will be Gaofen-10 (which is also mentioned as Yaogan-30). It is next Chinese imaging satellite based probably on CAST-2000 bus and designed by Shanghai Academy ofspaceflight Technology (SAST). According to official sources Gaofen-10, as rest of the Gaofen constellation, will serve for city planning, general observation purpoSES and for natural dISAster imaging. According to Chinese sources satellite is called also Gaofen-10/Yaogan-30 what makes any kind of suppositions about technical specification quite hard. Gaofen satellites are in general part of the CHEOS, which was established in as independent Chinese imaging satellite program. First satellite under CHEOS program was launched on 26 April 2013 on atop Long March 2D from Jiuquan satellite center. It was Gaofen-1, designed by Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST) using CAST2000 bus. Satellite was equipped with 2 m panchromatic/8 m multi-spectral camera and additional wide angle 16 m multISPectral medium-resolution camera. Last Gaofen satellite was launched on December 28, 2016, on atop of Long March 3B from Xichang space center. It was imaging satellite equipped with visible light imaging unit with resolution of 50 m and infrared imaging device operating with resolution of 400 m. Yaogan satellites are also construction of Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST) but they are considered by western specialists as Militaryreconnaissance satellites used mainly for tracking submarines using SAR radars and optical instruments. Each Yaogan satellite is equipped with SAR radar or high resolution cameras and (as usual) is intended, according to Chinese media, to general observation and city planning (China seems to possess largest constellation of satellites for urban planning…). Last Yaogan satellite was launched on November 26, 2015 from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. Due these differences it is hard at the moment to predict what kind of spacecraft is Gaofen-10; for sure it is imaging or remote sensing satellite but still nothing more was unveiled.

In spite of lack any precision data about Gaofen-10 we can assume that it will be satellite with optical observation devices or SAR radar onboard. It is hard to predict on which satellite bus it was built, but surely tomorrow some new details will be announced.

Sources:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China launches Yaogan-30 remote sensing satellite for experiments, surveys, disaster relief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*多星发射上面级/Multi-satellite Upper Stage-SAST *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

First CZ-7 assembled !

http://gbtimes.com/china/first-long-march-7-rocket-being-assembled-chinas-new-spaceport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fgdi iuoy

magnificent video


----------



## onebyone

*Sweden joins China's historic mission to land on the far side of the Moon*
*China
China's space program
Sweden joins China's historic mission to land on the far side of the Moon
ANDREW JONES
2016/05/16


A view of the far side of the Moon and the distant Earth, captured by the service module for the 2014 Chang’e 5-T1 mission. (Photo: CAS)
TAGS: 

China's space program
Chang'e-4
Sweden
Far side of the Moon
National Space Science Center
Chinese Academy of Sciences
Moon
Chang'e-3
Chang'e-5
Chang’e-6
Martin Wieser
Wu Ji
Johann-Dietrich Woerner
Ian Crawford
Zou Yongliao

twitter
facebook
google
email
RSS
Sweden may not be a country that is readily associated with exploration of the Moon, but the Nordic nation has played an interesting role.

If you’ve seen still images of Nasa's Apollo Moon landings then you’ve witnessed the work of modified Swedish Hasselblad cameras.

And Sweden’s presence is soon to be felt on the Moon once again, this time on another unprecedented journey - China’sChang’e-4 mission to the untouched lunar far side, which is never visible from Earth due to gravitational or tidal locking.

Following an agreement signed with the National Space Science Centre (NSSC) in Beijing, the Swedish Institute of Space Physics (IRF) in Kiruna in the country’s remote far north will provide one of the scientific payloads on the mission that will further our understanding of our celestial neighbour. 





Above: Kiruna Space Campus (Image: Torbjörn Lövgren, IRF).

Chang'e-4 involves a lander and rover and is currently scheduled to launch in late 2018, once a relay satellite has been sent into a halo orbit around the Earth-Moon L2 Lagrange point in order to facilitate communication and control of the Chang'e-4 lander and rover on the Moon's far side.

The instrument, developed by Martin Wieser and colleagues in Kiruna, is the Advanced Small Analyzer for Neutrals (ASAN), a detector for energetic neutral atoms.

It will reveal how solar wind interacts with the lunar surface and perhaps even the process behind the formation of lunar water. An earlier version of the instrument flew on India’s Chandrayaan I orbiter which launched in 2008.





Above: The Advanced Small Analyzer for Neutrals (ASAN) instrument built by the Swedish Institute of Space Physics (IRF) in Kiruna (Image: M. Wieser, IRF).

“In the mission with India we discovered that about 20 percent of this solar wind which hits the lunar surface is reflected back to space as the so-called energetic neutral atoms. That was completely unexpected: The lunar surface is very porous, so it was thought everything would be absorbed," Wieser explains.

"The physics of the reflection process at the surface are still a bit of a mystery...And that's where our interest comes from for trying to put a detector for such energetic neutral atoms directly onto the lunar surface."

This time, the detector will be on the mobile rover which take its instruments away from the contaminated blast area of touchdown and will explore an area of the fascinating South Pole-Aitken Basin.

The NSSC, operating under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) under Dr Wu Ji, will be responsible for integrating the payloads onto Chang'e-4, as it does for subsystems for space science missions and China's Shenzhou human spaceflight missions and Tiangong space labs.





Above: A colour-coded topographical map of the far side of the Moon showing the South Pole-Aitken Basin, with blue indicating lowest areas, red the highest (NASA).

Wieser says the sensor will allow scientists to see how solar winds interact with lunar regolith, as the material on lunar surface is called.

And it could give insights into the presence of one of the most interesting and useful compounds on the Moon, which could be harnessed by In-situ resource utilisation (IRSU) techniques for fuel for missions into deep space – water.

“[Solar wind] is one of the proposed mechanisms to produce water on the Moon,” Wieser says. “You have heard the stories that various missions discovered water on the lunar poles, and it's completely unclear so far which mechanism makes it”.

The lunar water present in the permanently shadowed craters at the Moon's poles is attracting a lot of attention, and is crucial to the viability of concepts for a lunar base, such as the Moon Village vision proposed by European Space Agency Director-General Johann-Dietrich Woerner.

Carrying out this detection on the far side is especially interesting for Wieser as it is far more exposed to solar winds than the near side. For a large part of the Moon's orbit around the Earth, the near side is either facing away from the Sun or within the Earth’s protective magnetosphere.

“So for us, the lunar far side is a very interesting place because that's where the action is,” Wieser explains.

'Monumental mission'
The lunar far side is more than a mere curiosity due to its isolation, but a scientifically intriguing area that was marked out as a priority for exploration in the National Research Council's planetary science Decadal Survey 2013-2022, which strongly influences the space science undertaken by the United States.

Ian Crawford, professor of planetary science and astrobiology at Birkbeck University of London, says the mission could have monumental significance.

“If China is successful in landing Chang'e 4 on the far side of the Moon, this will be an enormously significant event in the history of space exploration, in the exploration of the Moon, and a tremendous boost for lunar science,” Crawford says.

Zou Yongliao of CAS revealed at the 46th Lunar and Planetary Science in March that the landing site would be near the centre of the South Pole-Aitken Basin; a huge impact crater that could offer deep insights into the Moon’s interior and its formation.


Follow

Emily Lakdawalla ‎@elakdawalla
Yongliao: Chang'e 4 will land near center of south-pole Aitken basin, launching late 2018 or early 2019. #LPSC2016

12:57 AM - 23 Mar 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=712337450979487744


1212 Retweets


1414 likes




Crawford explains that the 2,500 kilometre diameter and roughly 13-kilometre-deep impact crater is an intriguing site, which could tell us more about the deep interior of the Moon than any other landing site so far.

“Both the age and the composition of the subsurface in the South Pole-Aitken basin are of interest. The basin is so deep that it’s certainly penetrating it down into the lower crust of the Moon, so far deeper than any near-side samples or measurements made.

“And it's possible that even parts of the lunar mantle might be exposed,” Professor Crawford adds.

Chang’e-4 is the now-repurposed backup to the Chang’e-3 mission that successfully put a lander and the Yutu (‘Jade Rabbit’) rover on the near side of the Moon in late 2013. 





Above: China's Yutu ('Jade Rabbit') lunar rover on the Moon (CAS).

That mission carried a ground-penetrating radar and was one of the most exciting aspects of Chang’e-3, according to Crawford, and would be valuable on Chang’e-4, as it could increase our understanding of the structure of lunar regolith.

“I think by far the most interesting observations Chang’e-4 could make anywhere is the geochemical composition of the surface materials, the surface rocks and soils. This is done with instruments like X-ray florescent spectrometers or from alpha particle X-rays,” Crawford says.

It is not certain that the mission will include instruments such as an Alpha Particle X-ray Spectrometer (APXS) as Chang’e-3 did, but Chang’e-4 is though is expected to carry cameras similar to those of Chang’e-3 which returned spectacular shots of the Moon.

It will also carry telescopes working on various frequencies which will take advantage of the ‘quiet’ provided by being outside of Earth’s ionosphere, and the shielding of the Moon from our planet’s electromagnetic interference.

More details on Chang'e-4's payloads and objectives are likely to be revealed at the European Luanr Symposium in the Netherlands later this week.

Lunar water
Another instrument confirmed for Chang’e-4 is the Lunar Lander Neutron Dosimetry (LND) project developed by Kiel University in Germany.

The experiment will measure radiation on the Moon in preparation for future manned missions and could also measure the water content of the ground beneath the landing unit.

This, together with the choice of Kiruna’s ASAN detector, suggests that water on the Moon is of great interest to China, hinting that the Chang’e-4 mission has an eye on future human exploration and utilisation of the Moon.

Beyond Chang’e-4, there are hopes that, if next year’s Chang’e-5 lunar sample return mission succeeds, its backup – Chang’e-6 – could attempt to retrieve samples from the far side. Such a mission would offer a much better opportunity to answer questions of lunar geology.


But what is certain is that a successful Chang’e-4 mission will be a major event, regardless of its makeup, Crawford says.

“Scientifically, it will be of great interest because the far side is different from the near side. And geopolitically, it will be a huge propaganda kill for China because they will be able to say quite correctly that no-one's done it before.

“And so just in the history of space exploration, it will be significant for that reason.”

http://gbtimes.com/china/sweden-joins-chinas-historic-mission-land-far-side-moon*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Beidou promotion targets Arab states*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) | Updated: 2016-05-20 08:09





A Long March 3C cargo rocket lifts off in Xichang, Sichuan province, on Feb 2 to carry a Beidou navigation satellite into orbit. [Photo/Xinhua]



China will strive to promote its Beidou Navigation Satellite System in Arab states, according to a senior official with the Beidou program.

The country is in talks with several Arab nations, including Saudi Arabia and Egypt, to help them introduce Beidou-based positioning and navigational services, said Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

"We will open cooperation with them in terms of technological exchanges, personnel training and promotion of Beidou-based applications," he said on the sidelines of the Seventh China Satellite Navigation Conference, which opened in Changsha on Wednesday.

"The countries involved have expressed an interest in the use of our satellite navigation services," he added.

In a speech at the Arab League headquarters in Cairo in January, President Xi Jinping said China and the League had agreed to introduce the Beidou system to Arab states. He added that the two sides would hold a China-Arab States Beidou Cooperation Forum.

Ma Jiaqing, deputy director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, said last week that tests in Doha, capital of the Gulf state of Qatar, showed local ground facilities could receive signals from up to eight Beidou satellites.

This means the Beidou system is able to independently provide positioning, navigational and timing services to local users, and its accuracy is as good as other space-based navigational systems, he said.

Ma made the comments at the seventh ministerial meeting of the China-Arab States Cooperation Forum in Doha.

The First China-Arab States Beidou Cooperation Forum is due to be held next year.

According to the China Satellite Navigation Office, one of the forum's main goals will be to enable Arab states to better understand the Beidou system and its achievements.

It will also promote Beidou-based applications in a number of civilian sectors in the Arab world such as the mining and oil industries, agriculture, traffic management and urban administration.

China launched the first Beidou satellite in 2000. It began providing positioning, navigational, timing and short-messaging services to civilian users in China and surrounding areas in the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012.

The country has launched 22 satellites for the system and plans to launch about 30 more by the end of 2020.

The government plans for the Beidou system to comprise 35 functioning satellites by 2020, five of which will be in geostationary orbit－a circular orbit more than 35,780 kilometers above the equator and following the direction of the Earth's rotation.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-05/20/content_25380806.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* SAST 长征六号研制团队CZ-6 (Long March 6)*
Chinaspaceflight

Published on May 22, 2016
航天科技八院长征六号研制团队

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*AIAA to Celebrate Achievements in Aerospace Sciences at its June Aviation and Aeronautics Forum and Exhibition*

May 13, 2016 – Reston, Va. – The American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) will celebrate technical achievements in aerospace sciences during a 12:30 p.m. luncheon on June 14, as part of the AIAA Aviation and Aeronautics Forum and Exposition (AVIATION 2016), June 13–17, at the Washington Hilton, Washington, D.C.

The honorees are:

*Pieter Buning,* an aerospace technologist at NASA’s Langley Research Center, Hampton, Virginia, will receive the 2016 AIAA Aerodynamics Award. The award recognizes Buning’s “exceptional leadership, innovation and expertise in the field of overset grip computational fluid dynamic methods and applications that are used internationally for wide-spread advancements in the aerodynamic design and development of air and space vehicles.”

*Alan C. Eckbreth,* management/engineering consultant, Glastonbury, Connecticut, will receive the 2016 AIAA Aerodynamic Measurement Technology Award. The award recognizes Eckbreth’s “seminal contributions to the emerging field of laser diagnostics for combustion, especially for his work in coherent anti-Stokes Raman scattering spectroscopy.”

*Moshe Matalon,* Caterpillar Distinguished Professor, mechanical science and engineering at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, Urbana, Illinois, will receive the 2016 AIAA Fluid Dynamics Award. The award recognizes Matalon’s “contributions to the development of combustion theory, for revolutionizing understanding of chemically reacting flows, and for work on the hydrodynamic theory of premixed flames.”

*Zonglin Jiang, professor, Institute of Mechanics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing, People’s Republic of China, will receive the 2016 AIAA Ground Testing Award. The award recognizes Jiang’s “skillful leadership in conceiving, developing and successfully commissioning the world’s largest shock tunnel capable of true hypersonic flight simulation.”*

*William L. Smith,* professor emeritus and senior scientist, Atmospheric and Oceanic Sciences and Space Science and Engineering Center, University of Wisconsin, Madison, Wisconsin, and distinguished professor, atmospheric and planetary sciences, Hampton University, Hampton, Virginia, will receive the 2016 AIAA Losey Atmospheric Sciences Award. The award recognizes Smith’s “visionary and pioneering ultraspectral resolution sounding techniques used for current and future polar satellite advanced infrared sounding systems for improved weather forecasting.”

*Eric J. Jumper,* Roth-Gibson Professor of Aerospace and Mechanical Engineering, Department of Aerospace and Mechanical Engineering, University of Notre Dame, Notre Dame, Indiana, will receive the 2016 AIAA Plasmadynamics & Lasers Award. The award recognizes Jumper’s “major contributions in the fields of aero-optics, chemical lasers, and laser supported detonation, and for the mentoring of young engineers and scientists.”

*George Cunnington,* CEO, Cunnington and Associates, Palo Alto, California, will receive the 2016 AIAA Thermophysics Award. The award recognizes Cunnington’s “lifelong contributions to the development of thermal protection systems, multi-layer cryogenic insulation systems, and radiative heat transfer analysis techniques.

AIAA To Celebrate Achievements in Aerospace Sciences at its June Aviation and Aeronautics Forum and Exhibition : The American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics

###​The "world’s largest shock tunnel capable of true hypersonic flight simulation" referred to in the award is
https://defence.pk/threads/jf-12-hypersonic-shock-tunnel.267980/​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Sweden joins China's historic mission to land on the far side of the Moon*
ANDREW JONES
2016/05/16


A view of the far side of the Moon and the distant Earth, captured by the service module for the 2014 Chang’e 5-T1 mission. (Photo: CAS)
*TAGS: *

China's space program
Chang'e-4
Sweden
Far side of the Moon
National Space Science Center
Chinese Academy of Sciences
Moon
Chang'e-3
Chang'e-5
Chang’e-6
Martin Wieser
Wu Ji
Johann-Dietrich Woerner
Ian Crawford
Zou Yongliao

twitter
facebook
google
email
RSS
Sweden may not be a country that is readily associated with exploration of the Moon, but the Nordic nation has played an interesting role.

If you’ve seen still images of Nasa's Apollo Moon landings then you’ve witnessed the work of modified Swedish Hasselblad cameras.

And Sweden’s presence is soon to be felt on the Moon once again, this time on another unprecedented journey - China’sChang’e-4 mission to the untouched lunar far side, which is never visible from Earth due to gravitational or tidal locking.

Following an agreement signed with the National Space Science Centre (NSSC) in Beijing, the Swedish Institute of Space Physics (IRF) in Kiruna in the country’s remote far north will provide one of the scientific payloads on the mission that will further our understanding of our celestial neighbour. 






_Above: Kiruna Space Campus (Image: Torbjörn Lövgren, IRF)._

Chang'e-4 involves a lander and rover and is currently scheduled to launch in late 2018, once a relay satellite has been sent into a halo orbit around the Earth-Moon L2 Lagrange point in order to facilitate communication and control of the Chang'e-4 lander and rover on the Moon's far side.

The instrument, developed by Martin Wieser and colleagues in Kiruna, is the Advanced Small Analyzer for Neutrals (ASAN), a detector for energetic neutral atoms.

It will reveal how solar wind interacts with the lunar surface and perhaps even the process behind the formation of lunar water. An earlier version of the instrument flew on India’s Chandrayaan I orbiter which launched in 2008.





_Above: The Advanced Small Analyzer for Neutrals (ASAN) instrument built by the Swedish Institute of Space Physics (IRF) in Kiruna (Image: M. Wieser, IRF)._

“In the mission with India we discovered that about 20 percent of this solar wind which hits the lunar surface is reflected back to space as the so-called energetic neutral atoms. That was completely unexpected: The lunar surface is very porous, so it was thought everything would be absorbed," Wieser explains.

"The physics of the reflection process at the surface are still a bit of a mystery...And that's where our interest comes from for trying to put a detector for such energetic neutral atoms directly onto the lunar surface."

This time, the detector will be on the mobile rover which take its instruments away from the contaminated blast area of touchdown and will explore an area of the fascinating South Pole-Aitken Basin.

The NSSC, operating under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) under Dr Wu Ji, will be responsible for integrating the payloads onto Chang'e-4, as it does for subsystems for space science missions and China's Shenzhou human spaceflight missions and Tiangong space labs.





_Above: A colour-coded topographical map of the far side of the Moon showing the South Pole-Aitken Basin, with blue indicating lowest areas, red the highest (NASA)._

Wieser says the sensor will allow scientists to see how solar winds interact with lunar regolith, as the material on lunar surface is called.

And it could give insights into the presence of one of the most interesting and useful compounds on the Moon, which could be harnessed by In-situ resource utilisation (IRSU) techniques for fuel for missions into deep space – water.

“[Solar wind] is one of the proposed mechanisms to produce water on the Moon,” Wieser says. “You have heard the stories that various missions discovered water on the lunar poles, and it's completely unclear so far which mechanism makes it”.

The lunar water present in the permanently shadowed craters at the Moon's poles is attracting a lot of attention, and is crucial to the viability of concepts for a lunar base, such as the Moon Village vision proposed by European Space Agency Director-General Johann-Dietrich Woerner.

Carrying out this detection on the far side is especially interesting for Wieser as it is far more exposed to solar winds than the near side. For a large part of the Moon's orbit around the Earth, the near side is either facing away from the Sun or within the Earth’s protective magnetosphere.

“So for us, the lunar far side is a very interesting place because that's where the action is,” Wieser explains.

*'Monumental mission'*
The lunar far side is more than a mere curiosity due to its isolation, but a scientifically intriguing area that was marked out as a priority for exploration in the National Research Council's planetary science Decadal Survey 2013-2022, which strongly influences the space science undertaken by the United States.

Ian Crawford, professor of planetary science and astrobiology at Birkbeck University of London, says the mission could have monumental significance.

“If China is successful in landing Chang'e 4 on the far side of the Moon, this will be an enormously significant event in the history of space exploration, in the exploration of the Moon, and a tremendous boost for lunar science,” Crawford says.

Zou Yongliao of CAS revealed at the 46th Lunar and Planetary Science in March that the landing site would be near the centre of the South Pole-Aitken Basin; a huge impact crater that could offer deep insights into the Moon’s interior and its formation.


Follow

Emily Lakdawalla ‎@elakdawalla
Yongliao: Chang'e 4 will land near center of south-pole Aitken basin, launching late 2018 or early 2019. #LPSC2016
Crawford explains that the 2,500 kilometre diameter and roughly 13-kilometre-deep impact crater is an intriguing site, which could tell us more about the deep interior of the Moon than any other landing site so far.

“Both the age and the composition of the subsurface in the South Pole-Aitken basin are of interest. The basin is so deep that it’s certainly penetrating it down into the lower crust of the Moon, so far deeper than any near-side samples or measurements made.

“And it's possible that even parts of the lunar mantle might be exposed,” Professor Crawford adds.

Chang’e-4 is the now-repurposed backup to the Chang’e-3 mission that successfully put a lander and the Yutu (‘Jade Rabbit’) rover on the near side of the Moon in late 2013. 





_Above: China's Yutu ('Jade Rabbit') lunar rover on the Moon (CAS)._

That mission carried a ground-penetrating radar and was one of the most exciting aspects of Chang’e-3, according to Crawford, and would be valuable on Chang’e-4, as it could increase our understanding of the structure of lunar regolith.

“I think by far the most interesting observations Chang’e-4 could make anywhere is the geochemical composition of the surface materials, the surface rocks and soils. This is done with instruments like X-ray florescent spectrometers or from alpha particle X-rays,” Crawford says.

It is not certain that the mission will include instruments such as an Alpha Particle X-ray Spectrometer (APXS) as Chang’e-3 did, but Chang’e-4 is though is expected to carry cameras similar to those of Chang’e-3 which returned spectacular shots of the Moon.

It will also carry telescopes working on various frequencies which will take advantage of the ‘quiet’ provided by being outside of Earth’s ionosphere, and the shielding of the Moon from our planet’s electromagnetic interference.

More details on Chang'e-4's payloads and objectives are likely to be revealed at the European Luanr Symposium in the Netherlands later this week.

*Lunar water*
Another instrument confirmed for Chang’e-4 is the Lunar Lander Neutron Dosimetry (LND) project developed by Kiel University in Germany.

The experiment will measure radiation on the Moon in preparation for future manned missions and could also measure the water content of the ground beneath the landing unit.

This, together with the choice of Kiruna’s ASAN detector, suggests that water on the Moon is of great interest to China, hinting that the Chang’e-4 mission has an eye on future human exploration and utilisation of the Moon.

Beyond Chang’e-4, there are hopes that, if next year’s Chang’e-5 lunar sample return mission succeeds, its backup – Chang’e-6 – could attempt to retrieve samples from the far side. Such a mission would offer a much better opportunity to answer questions of lunar geology.


But what is certain is that a successful Chang’e-4 mission will be a major event, regardless of its makeup, Crawford says.

“Scientifically, it will be of great interest because the far side is different from the near side. And geopolitically, it will be a huge propaganda kill for China because they will be able to say quite correctly that no-one's done it before.

“And so just in the history of space exploration, it will be significant for that reason.”


http://gbtimes.com/china/sweden-joins-chinas-historic-mission-land-far-side-moon

Both Swedish and Dutch contributions to the mission. Reported at European Lunar Symposium


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734664586616524804

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734703009985363969Quote
After Sweden, Holland will also join China's Chang'e4 with a radio antenna telescope! #moonvillage

http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=30377.40

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*Chang'e 5 lunar probe to land on Moon and return in 2017*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-05-27 07:35






An illustration of Chang'e 5. [Photo from web]


BEIJING - China will send lunar probe Chang'e 5 to land on the moon and return with lunar samples in the second half of 2017, according to State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) on Friday.

It will be the first time a Chinese probe to land on the moon, collect samples and return to Earth, and the third stage of China's lunar exploration endeavor, said the SASTIND.

The first stage of lunar expedition was achieved by sending Chang'e 1, a circumlunar satellite, in 2007. China landed its first lunar probe Chang'e 3 on the surface of the moon in 2013.

China is also planning to be the first country to land on the far side of the moon. That mission will be carried out by Chang'e-4, a backup for Chang'e-3, and is due to be launched in 2018, according to SASTIND.

China plans to orbit Mars, land and deploy a rover around 2020.

The country will also unveil a new generation of carrier rockets including Long March 5 and 7 in 2016, along with other new satellites and spacelabs.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-05/27/content_25486034.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Pls say hello to a new member in China‘s Long March rocket family：

The Long March-8（CZ-8）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Long March 4B lofts satellites for Ziyuan-3 and Aleph-1 programs*

May 29, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa






China launched a new high-resolution remote sensing satellite on Monday around 03:17 UTC using the Long March 4B (Chang Zheng-4B) launch vehicle from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center’s LC9 launch platform. The Ziyuan-3 (2) is the second high-resolution geological mapping satellite, to be used for civil purposes. The launch included two satellites for the Aleph-1 constellation.

*Chinese Launch – Ziyuan-3:*

The new satellite is the second of a series of high-resolution civilian remote sensing satellites, grown from a project that was initiated in March 2008.

With Ziyuan-3 (2) the global coverage period is shortened by half and the re-visit cycle is shortened from five days to three days. Also, the resolution of the stereo mapping camera was improved from 3.5 to 2.7m.






The new satellite carries three high-resolution panchromatic cameras and an infrared multispectral scanner (IRMSS). The cameras are positioned at the front-facing, ground-facing and rear-facing positions.

Two cameras (front-facing and rear-facing) have a spectral resolution of 2.7m and 52.3km ground swath while the ground-facing camera has a spectral resolution of 2.1m and 51.1km ground swath. The IRMSS has a spectral resolution of 6.0m and 51.0km ground swath.

The satellite is equipped with two 3 meters solar arrays for power generation and will orbit a 505.984 km sun-synchronous solar orbit with a 97.421 degree inclination. This orbit will have a re-visit cycle of 5 days.






The operational period will be four years with a possible life extension to five years.

The new satellite will conduct surveys on land resources, help with natural disaster-reduction and prevention and lend assistance to farming, water conservation, urban planning and other sectors, surveying the area between 84 degrees north and 84 degrees south latitude.

The spacecraft is composed of a service module and a payload module. The service module provides supporting functions to the spacecraft such as structure and mechanisms, power generation, control and pointing services, data management subsystem, temperature maintenance, propulsion subsystem, and TT&C (Tracking Telemetry and Command) services.

The payload module includes the sensor complement, the DTS (Data Transmission System), and the image data recording system. The three-line array camera is mounted on top of the spacecraft payload module, pointing toward Earth.

The ZY-3 satellites are designed and constructed by CAST/BISSE (China’s Academy of Space Technology)/Beijing Institute of Spacecraft System Engineering) for the Chinese Ministry of Land and Resources (MLR), using modified ZY-2 platform. The spacecraft is 3-axis stabilized, with the launch mass about 2,630 kg.

The ZiYuan program appears to cover different civil and military earth observation – as well as remote sensing – programs. The ZiYuan-1 program is focused on Earth resources and appears to have two distinct military and civil branches – with this one operated together with Brazil.

The satellites are operated jointly by the Center for Earth Operation and Digital Earth (CEODE) and the Brazilian INPE (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais – National Institute of Space Research).

The ZiYuan-2 program is likely used for aerial surveillance operated by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) while the new ZiYuan-3 series will be used for stereo mapping, like the TH-1 TianHui-1 mapping satellite that is operated by the PLA. ZiYuan-3 will be operated by the State Bureau of Surveying and Mapping.

*The Aleph constellation:*

The additional payload on this launch is composed of the Argentinian ÑuSat-1 and ÑuSat-2 satellites that are the first satellites in the Aleph-1 constellation that is being developed and operated by Satellogic S.A..

The Aleph-1 constellation will consist of up to 25 satellites.






The two satellites are almost identical to each other and have a mass of 37 kg, with dimensions 450mm x 450mm x 800mm. The primary objective of the mission is to commercially provide earth observation images to the general public in the visible and infrared parts of the spectrum.

ÑuSat-1 carries a U/V linear transponder provided by AMSAT-LU to offer services to the HAM community. In addition to operation in other services with downlinks on 8GHz and uplinks on 2GHz, the group is proposing a U/V linear.

The U/V inverting transponder, named LUSEX, will have an uplink of 435.935 MHz to 435.965 MHz and a downlink of 145.965 MHz to 145.935 MHz. With 250 mW. There will also be a CW beacon at 145.900 MHz with 70 mW.

AMSAT-LU provides simultaneous support for this mission and the ÑuSat-2 mission, by operating one of the control stations at Tortuguitas, Buenos Aires.

Both satellites are equipped with cameras operating in visible light and infrared and will operate in 500 km SSO orbit with inclination at 97.5 degrees.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/05/chinese-long-march-4b-ziyuan-aleph/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

US CV groups，you are under constant watch 






SSO Sky Gazer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Narratives by Professor Wang Shicheng of Rocket Force University of Engineering：our research findings are for the carrying-out/development of laser countermeasure technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Beidou navigation helps herdsmen feed sheep, cattle from home*
Source: Xinhua 2016-06-04 14:18:19

HOHHOT, June 4 (Xinhua) -- Seevan, 39, from Inner Mongolian Autonomous Region, is one of the first herdsman to benefit from a unique service supported by Beidou, a Chinese navigation system similar to GPS.

Using a device similar in size to an iPhone 6, Seevan can control the water pumps for the wells across his 200 ha of grassland, and feed his animals remotely.

Thanks to the new system, his cattle and sheep now have access to clean water at the touch of the button, and Seevan does not have to go to every well, some of which are tens of miles apart.

Gone are the days when Seevan would have to navigate the bumpy grasslands -- a trip he would take daily in winter and twice a day in summer -- to turn on the water pumps and wait for his heard to drink before tuning them back off again.

Now he can do all this from the comfort of his home.

The system was jointly developed by Inner Mongolia University of Science and Technology and the animal husbandry bureau of Hangjin Banner (County), Erdos City, in north China.

Chuluu, head of the bureau's information center, said that users can decide when they want the pumps to turn on and off. Herdsmen can also monitor their animals from the device.

Seevan is the first user to use the service, which will cost him around 300 yuan (c.46 U.S. dollars) a month.

"This fee will drop when more herdsmen join," said Chuluu. The younger generation of herdsmen are more willing to new approaches to animal husbandry so that they can spend more time on other things.

"Now I have more time to make Matouqin," he said, referring to the bowed stringed instrument carved into the shape of a horse's head. It is popular among the Mongolian ethnic group.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper, the Beidou project began in 1994, some 20 years after GPS.

A regional Beidou network has taken shape, providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services for China and several other Asian countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou navigation helps herdsmen feed sheep, cattle from home*
Xinhua, June 4, 2016

Seevan, 39, from Inner Mongolian Autonomous Region, is one of the first herdsman to benefit from a unique service supported by Beidou, China's navigation system.

Using a device similar in size to a Huawei Mate, Seevan can control the water pumps for the wells across his 200 ha of grassland, and feed his animals remotely.

Thanks to the new system, his cattle and sheep now have access to clean water at the touch of the button, and Seevan does not have to go to every well, some of which are tens of miles apart.

Gone are the days when Seevan would have to navigate the bumpy grasslands -- a trip he would take daily in winter and twice a day in summer -- to turn on the water pumps and wait for his heard to drink before tuning them back off again.

Now he can do all this from the comfort of his home.

The system was jointly developed by Inner Mongolia University of Science and Technology and the animal husbandry bureau of Hangjin Banner (County), Erdos City, in north China.

Chuluu, head of the bureau's information center, said that users can decide when they want the pumps to turn on and off. Herdsmen can also monitor their animals from the device.

Seevan is the first user to use the service, which will cost him around 300 yuan (c.46 U.S. dollars) a month.

"This fee will drop when more herdsmen join," said Chuluu. The younger generation of herdsmen are more willing to new approaches to animal husbandry so that they can spend more time on other things.

"Now I have more time to make Matouqin," he said, referring to the bowed stringed instrument carved into the shape of a horse's head. It is popular among the Mongolian ethnic group.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper, the Beidou project began in 1994, some 20 years after GPS.

A regional Beidou network has taken shape, providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services for China and several other Asian countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3C launches BeiDou-2 G7*
June 12, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa






The Chinese have launched the latest BeiDou-2 Compass satellite via a Long March 3C rocket. The launch – which further supplements China’s Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) – took place at 15:30 UTC from Pad 3 at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province.

*China’s Record:*

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China’s second-generation satellite navigation system approved by the Chinese government in 2004, and is capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.

The system was initially used to provide high-accuracy positioning services for users in China and its neighboring regions, covering an area of about 120 degrees longitude in the Northern Hemisphere. The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020.

The system will have two kinds of services: a civilian service that will give an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user’s service, providing higher accuracies. The first phase of the project will see the coverage of the Chinese territory but in the future the Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

The satellites transmit signals on the: 1195.14-1219.14MHz, 1256.52-1280.52MHz, 1559.05-1563.15MHz and 1587.69-1591.79MHz, carrier frequencies.






The satellites were developed via the DFH-3B satellite platform and have a lifespan of eight years.

This constellation of Compass satellites will consist of 35 vehicles, including 30 MEO (21,500 km orbits) and IGSO (inclined at 55 degrees) satellites and five GSO satellites.

The Chinese are also building towards the completion of the Phase III of the Beidou program, several years ahead of schedule. The Beidou 3 constellation may be ready as soon as 2017, rather than the previous target of 2020.

This mission used the Long March 3C rocket.

The Long March-3C was developed to fill the gap between the Long March-3A and the Long March-3B, having a payload capacity of 3,800 kg for GTO or 9,100 kg for LEO. This is a three stage launch vehicle identical to the CZ-3B but only using two of the strap-on boosters on its first stage.






CZ-3C provides two types of fairing and two kinds of fairing encapsulating process and four different payload interfaces, which is the same as CZ-3B launch vehicle. The various fairing and interface adapter and the suitable launch capacity make CZ-3C a good choice for the user to choose the launch service.

The development of the CZ-3C started in February 1999. The rocket has a liftoff mass of 345,000 kg, sporting structure functions to withstand the various internal and external loads on the launch vehicle during transportation, hoisting and flight.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of two strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.

The first two stages as well as the two strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3C is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.






On the first stage, the CZ-3C uses a DaFY6-2 engine with a 2961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2556.2 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 26.972 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a DaFY5-1 engine with a 704.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a DaFY20-1 main engine (742 kN / 2922.57 Ns/kg) and four DaFY21-1 vernier engines (11.8 kN / 2910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 9.470 m.

The third stage is equipped with two YF-75 engines developing 78.5 kN each and with a specific impulse of 4312 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3C is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.






The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.
Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

No related posts.
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/06/long-march-3c-beidou-2-g7/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## onebyone

http://www.weibo.com/p/23044427afc8fd26caeab7dbe6e653b408f3a9

*China launches 23rd BeiDou navigation satellite*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-13 01:18:31 | Editor: huaxia

XICHANG, Sichuan, June 13 (Xinhua) -- China launched a satellite to support its global navigation and positioning network at 11:30 p.m. Sunday.

The satellite, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, was taken into orbit by a Long March-3C carrier rocket. It is the 23rd satellite in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), which is being developed as an alternative to U.S. GPS.

It was the 229th launch of the Long March carrier rocket.

The satellite, after entering its designed work orbit and finishing in-orbit testing, will join others already in orbit and improve the stability of the system, preparing for BDS to offer global coverage.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-06/13/c_135430929.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Coming up next on 27.06.2016:

CZ-7/YZ-1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*BeiDou-2 G7 launch*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's first high orbit remote sensing satellite put into use*
Source: Xinhua 2016-06-13 21:30:15

BEIJING, June 13 (Xinhua) -- China's first high orbit remote sensing satellite, Gaofen-4, went into use after six months of in-orbit testing, the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) announced Monday.

Gaofen-4 is China's first geosynchronous orbit high-definition optical imaging satellite and the world's most sophisticated.

Unlike from Gaofen-1 and Gaofen-2 in low orbits around the earth, Gaofen-4 is orbiting at 36,000 kilometers. High orbit satellites have the advantage of being able to snap "grand scenarios." Low orbit satellites, in contrast, can see more detail at faster speed.

Low orbit satellites cannot always follow natural disasters, but Gaofen-4 can continuously observe a disaster because it moves synchronously with the earth. It improves the response to disasters like earthquakes, landslides and typhoons with its high-precision sensors.

Gaofen-4, which was launched in December 2015, has a designed lifespan of eight years, compared to other remote sensing satellites which remain in service for less than three to five years.

During the in-orbit test, Gaofen-4 has been used to collect imageries of flood-hit areas in south China and monitor fires that occurred in southwest China's Sichuan Province and in Russia.

China started the Gaofen project with the launch of Gaofen-1 in April 2013. It aims to launch seven high-definition observation satellites before 2020, designed for disaster prevention, surveillance of geological disasters and forest disasters and weather forecast.

Gaofen-3 is set to be launched in August 2016, according to the SASTIND.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

@JSCh 
New Beidou satellites launched, Buddy.

No English version?


----------



## JSCh

*China launches 23rd BeiDou navigation satellite *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-13 01:18:31 | Editor: huaxia






​ 
XICHANG, June 13, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A Long March-3C carrier rocket carrying the 23rd satellite in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) lifts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 12, 2016. China launched a satellite to support its global navigation and positioning network at 11:30 p.m. Sunday. (Xinhua/Yang Zhiyuan)​
XICHANG, Sichuan, June 13 (Xinhua) -- China launched a satellite to support its global navigation and positioning network at 11:30 p.m. Sunday.

The satellite, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, was taken into orbit by a Long March-3C carrier rocket. It is the 23rd satellite in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), which is being developed as an alternative to U.S. GPS.

It was the 229th launch of the Long March carrier rocket.

The satellite, after entering its designed work orbit and finishing in-orbit testing, will join others already in orbit and improve the stability of the system, preparing for BDS to offer global coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

With this Chinese Beidou Space Time Watch already available on the market, who is going to buy those Swiss watches any more? 

BDTH offers:
High accuracy: 50 ns( 0.00000005 second)
Global positioning
Global navigation
Memorizing 100 passing locations
Direct reception from Beisou satellites

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Tiqiu said:


> With this Chinese Beidou Space Time Watch already available on the market, who is going to buy those Swiss watches any more?



The far bigger reason to buy Swiss watches is their shear perfection, and luxury, and the vintage style of mechanical clocks. It is a luxury item.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The far bigger reason to buy Swiss watches is their shear perfection, and luxury, and the vintage style of mechanical clocks. It is a luxury item.


But how can the average Indian afford such a watch when the GDP per capita is $1700 USD/year?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Jlaw said:


> But how can the average Indian afford such a watch when the GDP per capita is $1700 USD/year?



They don't. 

A swiss watch in India is a very niche thing. It is in fact niche in most places. 

But, the poster compared it with replacing swiss watches, which I disagree with, because the people who are spending so much on swiss watches, are doing so for luxury, finesse, and elegance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Tiqiu said:


> With this Chinese Beidou Space Time Watch already available on the market, who is going to buy those Swiss watches any more?
> 
> BDTH offers:
> High accuracy: 50 ns( 0.00000005 second)
> Global positioning
> Global navigation
> Memorizing 100 passing locations
> Direct reception from Beisou satellites
> 
> View attachment 310830



Impressive for Beidou.


* BeiDou targets global users around 2020*

China's homegrown navigation system, the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), will cover the whole globe with a constellation of 35 satellites by 2020, according to a white paper released by the State Council Information Office (SCIO) on Thursday elaborating on the action plan for the BeiDou, which has been independently developed and operated by China.

China has formulated a three-step strategy for developing the BDS, said the government report.

This is the first white paper on the navigation satellite system. It is also the 100th white paper released by the SCIO.

Initially, China aimed to provide services to domestic users. The following stage featured the expansion of the network to cover the Asia-Pacific region, which was achieved by the end of 2012.

Currently, B1I and B2I open service signals are being broadcast by the operating BDS-2, providing open services to the Asia-Pacific region free of charge, according to the white paper.

The services cover an area between 55 degrees north latitude and 55 degrees south latitude, and between 55 and 180 degrees east longitude, with positioning accuracy less than 10 meters, velocity measurement accuracy less than 0.2 meters per second, and timing accuracy less than 50 nanoseconds.

BDS spokesperson Ran Chengqi told a press conference Thursday that tests in the Asia-Pacific region showed the system to be performing well.

Ran, who is also director of China's Satellite Navigation System management office, said in priority cities including Beijing and Urumqi, the capital city of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, positioning accuracy was less than 5 meters.

The same result can be duplicated in low latitude countries, such as Thailand, according to Ran.

The BDS will provide all-time, all-weather and high-accuracy positioning, navigation and timing services to global users, according to the document.

The BeiDou project was formally launched in 1994, however, the first BeiDou satellite was not launched until 2000. The 23rd satellite was launched Sunday.

In addition to providing continuous, stable and reliable services for global users, the BDS will support national security, economic and social development, and improve people's living standards.

According to the document, the BDS is designed to provide open satellite navigation services free of charge.

International cooperation and exchanges on navigation satellite systems will be encouraged and the BDS compatibility with other systems will be enhanced to provide better services to end users.

"As the BDS is used with other navigation satellite systems, China will work with all other countries, regions and international organizations to promote global satellite navigation development and make the system better serve the world and benefit mankind," according to the document.

Products related to the BDS have been used in areas including communication and transportation, marine fisheries, weather forecasting, mapping and geographic information, forest fire prevention.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Jlaw said:


> But how can the average Indian afford such a watch when the GDP per capita is $1700 USD/year?


Haters will be Haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

TaiShang said:


> Impressive for Beidou.
> 
> 
> * BeiDou targets global users around 2020*
> 
> China's homegrown navigation system, the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), will cover the whole globe with a constellation of 35 satellites by 2020, according to a white paper released by the State Council Information Office (SCIO) on Thursday elaborating on the action plan for the BeiDou, which has been independently developed and operated by China.
> 
> China has formulated a three-step strategy for developing the BDS, said the government report.
> 
> This is the first white paper on the navigation satellite system. It is also the 100th white paper released by the SCIO.
> 
> Initially, China aimed to provide services to domestic users. The following stage featured the expansion of the network to cover the Asia-Pacific region, which was achieved by the end of 2012.
> 
> Currently, B1I and B2I open service signals are being broadcast by the operating BDS-2, providing open services to the Asia-Pacific region free of charge, according to the white paper.
> 
> The services cover an area between 55 degrees north latitude and 55 degrees south latitude, and between 55 and 180 degrees east longitude, with positioning accuracy less than 10 meters, velocity measurement accuracy less than 0.2 meters per second, and timing accuracy less than 50 nanoseconds.
> 
> BDS spokesperson Ran Chengqi told a press conference Thursday that tests in the Asia-Pacific region showed the system to be performing well.
> 
> Ran, who is also director of China's Satellite Navigation System management office, said in priority cities including Beijing and Urumqi, the capital city of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, positioning accuracy was less than 5 meters.
> 
> The same result can be duplicated in low latitude countries, such as Thailand, according to Ran.
> 
> The BDS will provide all-time, all-weather and high-accuracy positioning, navigation and timing services to global users, according to the document.
> 
> The BeiDou project was formally launched in 1994, however, the first BeiDou satellite was not launched until 2000. The 23rd satellite was launched Sunday.
> 
> In addition to providing continuous, stable and reliable services for global users, the BDS will support national security, economic and social development, and improve people's living standards.
> 
> According to the document, the BDS is designed to provide open satellite navigation services free of charge.
> 
> International cooperation and exchanges on navigation satellite systems will be encouraged and the BDS compatibility with other systems will be enhanced to provide better services to end users.
> 
> "As the BDS is used with other navigation satellite systems, China will work with all other countries, regions and international organizations to promote global satellite navigation development and make the system better serve the world and benefit mankind," according to the document.
> 
> Products related to the BDS have been used in areas including communication and transportation, marine fisheries, weather forecasting, mapping and geographic information, forest fire prevention.


It is really a great news for Beidou and all new products derived from it. It is also a great news for people, especially those in the developing and under-developed world, for they are finally able to afford using new technology in their daily life. History will show the greatest thing the China's rise brings to the World is more and more poor people have the opportunity and afford new staffs.

For example, talking about high accuracy watches, the most renowned Japanese The Citizen quartz watches can achieve a precision rating of plus and minus 5 seconds a year, and it will cost you U$ 2,300 at least. Whereas Beidou watch is 5 ns, or 0.00000005 seconds, a sheer 10 million times more accurate than the former , let alone comparing to those mechanical Swiss watches. Plus Beidou watch may save your life on a special day.







The Citizen CTQ57-0953 Chronomaster

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

There are no accurate measurement of time to begin with. Time is a concept which is relative to the user, my time is not the same as your time, simply your place can never be occupied by both you and me. Time is a relative concept, and hence forth, all measurement are relative, hence, measurement can never be accurate.

Then you are talking about watches, what is the last time you saw someone wear watches to begin with? Most people now check their time with their mobile phone, and only a handful people actually use watches to begin with, and you either be using it in a decorative function, or practically needed. None of them point of Beidou watches, if I want prestige, I would not go for a Chinese watch, I would have gone with Rolex or TAG Heuer, if I wanted practicality, I would have gone with Casio G-Shock.

,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Tiqiu said:


> It is really a great news for Beidou and all new products derived from it. It is also a great news for people, especially those in the developing and under-developed world,* for they are finally able to afford using new technology in their daily life.* History will show the greatest thing the China's rise brings to the World is more and more poor people have the opportunity and afford new staffs.



Exactly so. In that sense, China brings about the age of real globalization, not the globalization of the West (and close allies) at the cost of the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

TaiShang said:


> Exactly so. In that sense, China brings about the age of real globalization, not the globalization of the West (and close allies) at the cost of the rest.



I want to know how you come up with this conclusion with just a new watch technology?? Which nobody ever uses watches anymore...I still have my G-Shock when I was deployed to Afghanistan in 2005/2006, Not even bother to get a new one. Been using me phone to tell time for ages.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

I don't understand this (and similar 'accuracy' concepts). And watch that clocks to a second's accuracy is usually enough for the mass market. More than it is usually of academic interest.


----------



## TaiShang

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't understand this (and similar 'accuracy' concepts). And watch that clocks to a second's accuracy is usually enough for the mass market. More than it is usually of academic interest.



I am not sure of practical use of excessive time accuracy. It is a matter of scientific achievement; being able achieve it is better that not being able to achieve it. China breaks a record, but, there were earlier record breakers. So, if it makes sense for those high-achievers, it naturally makes perfect sense for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

TaiShang said:


> I am not sure of practical use of excessive time accuracy. It is a matter of scientific achievement; being able achieve it is better that not being able to achieve it. China breaks a record, but, there were earlier record breakers. So, if it makes sense for those high-achievers, it naturally makes perfect sense for China.



scientifically, it's great yes. But it really is a specialized or niche kind of application. Probably some enuthiasts like you said might find it good to have. I think commercial airline pilots might find it useful. But this probably isn't a mass market product.


----------



## Arsalan

@Manticore 

Watches dear,, watches!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Guynextdoor2 said:


> scientifically, it's great yes. But it really is a specialized or niche kind of application. Probably some enuthiasts like you said might find it good to have. I think commercial airline pilots might find it useful. But this probably isn't a mass market product.



I am not sure about the pricing. But, if the pricing is reasonable (I doubt it), then people will be interested. Otherwise, as you say, only rich enthusiast will be interested. I personally like multi-function digital watches. But, based on my student-researcher income, I would not like to spend more than a nice middle-class Casio watch.

For Beidou Watch, will have to wait for the price range.

@Tiqiu , any info about the price?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Arsalan said:


> @Manticore
> 
> Watches dear,, watches!!



He is an enthusiast? Just like me, lots of 'looooveeeee' but no money to indulge


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Guynextdoor2 said:


> scientifically, it's great yes. But it really is a specialized or niche kind of application. Probably some enuthiasts like you said might find it good to have. I think commercial airline pilots might find it useful. But this probably isn't a mass market product.


High Accuracy clocks such as DCD Cesium Clocks are used in nuclear weapons as well by Telecom operators to synchronize events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

TaiShang said:


> I am not sure about the pricing. But, if the pricing is reasonable (I doubt it), then people will be interested. Otherwise, as you say, only rich enthusiast will be interested. I personally like multi-function digital watches. But, based on my student-researcher income, I would not like to spend more than a nice middle-class Casio watch.
> 
> For Beidou Watch, will have to wait for the price range.
> 
> @Tiqiu , any info about the price?


I am also interested to find out its price from other Chinese members too. I don't think it will be very expensive, as it is said the chip used by this watch only costs 12 yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't understand this (and similar 'accuracy' concepts). And watch that clocks to a second's accuracy is usually enough for the mass market. More than it is usually of academic interest.



That's between the accuracy between GPS and Quartz

A normal Quartz watch, which you can find in the market mostly, are made up of Quartz (Which is a Silicon Oxide Compound) which vibrate a specific time a second when it was electrified, by putting a Quartz in circuit, you can measure how many time it vibrate and tells how many second have passed. A quartz vibrate ~37,000 times a second, so when the counter counts the quartz vibrate 37,000 times, that means 1 second have passed.

However, Quartz is generally accurate up to a point, it largely depends on the conductivities of quartz, which means a lot of different factors can affect the accuracy. from weather, how well made your circuit to the sensor of the counter, they all affect the counting or calculating of time. Hence no 2 watch actually tells the same time.

While GPS watches uses the GPS to triangulate your exact position using 3 or 4 satellites. Once your position is picked up by the GPS, the computer in the GPS system can calculate your exact position in respect to the earth and since GPS track the earth as it spin and again earth only spin at a certain speed. You can pick up the time that way. And since this is a more mathematical interpretation than mechanical watches. They are generally more accurate than quartz watches.

Aircraft can already pick up GPS clock when they are connected to the GPS system. Pilot usually sync their time with your flight computer (Which is tuned to GPS) before they depart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He is an enthusiast? Just like me, lots of 'looooveeeee' but no money to indulge


Yes he us and careful you should be. he does have a few watches in his collection already.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Arsalan said:


> Yes he us and careful you should be. he does have a few watches in his collection already.



I am unlucky in more ways than you can think. My love for watches really began when Swatch Group (Omega, Tissot, Rado, Longines) was my client. I asked them for discount and they gave this underpaid agency guy royal 5% off. I recently asked how much Rolex cost, at 6 lakh for the unit I referred to, wo bhi haath nahi ayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Tiqiu said:


> I am also interested to find out its price from other Chinese members too. I don't think it will be very expensive, as it is said the chip used by this watch only costs 12 yuan.



I also believe it won't be too expensive, hence, there is a chance for mass-marketization. This is probably to ensure fast commercialization of Beidou Navigation System in China, in the region and across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China Promises Homegrown Satellite Navigation System "Reliable, Safe and Free" *
2016-06-16

China's homegrown navigation system, the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), will provide continuous, stable and reliable open services to users "free of charge", said a government report on Thursday.

Currently, B1I and B2I open service signals are being broadcast by the operating BDS-2 to provide open services to the Asia-Pacific region free of charge, said a white paper on the BDS issued by the State Council Information Office.

The services cover an area between 55 degrees north latitude and 55 degrees south latitude, and between 55 and 180 degrees east longitude, with positioning accuracy less than 10 meters, velocity measurement accuracy less than 0.2 meter per second, and timing accuracy less than 50 nanoseconds.

By 2020, the BDS is expected to serve global users and it will "provide open satellite navigation services free of charge," according to the report.

The country will publish BDS documents related to open services and signals to facilitate global BDS product development efforts, the report said.

It will also work to protect the radio-navigation satellite frequency spectrum according to law and firmly reject harmful interference.

China prohibits the production, sale and use of illegal interference devices, investigates and punishes in accordance with the law any hostile interference actions which affect the system operations and services, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Tiqiu said:


> With this Chinese Beidou Space Time Watch already available on the market, who is going to buy those Swiss watches any more?
> 
> BDTH offers:
> High accuracy: 50 ns( 0.00000005 second)
> Global positioning
> Global navigation
> Memorizing 100 passing locations
> Direct reception from Beisou satellites
> 
> View attachment 310830



how beidou sats keep their own clocks in time?
GPS isnt the magic wand, as I know


----------



## Tiqiu

BoQ77 said:


> how beidou sats keep their own clocks in time?
> GPS isnt the magic wand, as I know


Then you should know something called "rubidium atomic clock"








TaiShang said:


> I also believe it won't be too expensive, hence, there is a chance for mass-marketization. This is probably to ensure fast commercialization of Beidou Navigation System in China, in the region and across the world.


China Beidou already used China indigenously-made 40 nanometer chips which only costs 10 yuan, before a foreign imported one would cost several thousands yuan.

Watch from 3:12

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Tiqiu said:


> Then you should know something called "rubidium atomic clock"
> View attachment 311411
> 
> 
> 
> China Beidou already used China indigenously-made 40 nanometer chips which only costs 10 yuan, before a foreign imported one would cost several thousands yuan.
> 
> Watch from 3:12



Excellent! Navigation is an industry by itself and there is potential billions of revenue in it. It would be indeed foolish to leave this very critical sector in the hands of foreigners.

Love China's domestication drive from the start of the PRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's new launch center plans viewing areas for observation of maiden mission*
Source: Xinhua 2016-06-19 13:39:14

WENCHANG, Hainan, June 19 (Xinhua) -- China's fourth space launch center at Wenchang in Hainan Province, plans eight launch viewing areas for space fans to observe its maiden launch mission.

Components of China's new generation of carrier rocket Long March-7 arrived in Wenchang in May for the planned launch before the end of June.

The Long March-7, a medium-sized rocket using liquid propellant, can carry up to 13.5 tonnes to low Earth orbit. It will transport cargo for China's planned space station and is expected to become the main carrier for space launches.

The Wenchang tourism department said that the city can only provide accommodation for 80,000 tourists and suggested tourists avoid the maiden launch, as there will be more space launches afterwards. By Sunday, all hotels were booked out.

The construction of the Wenchang satellite launch center, which has two launch pads, started in 2009 and was completed in November 2014.

The sea-side resort city boasts both mountain and seaside scenery for spectacular space launch views.

Xue Xiangwen, head of the city's tourist board, said the eight observation areas covering 45 hectares in total can receive a maximum of 25,300 people at a time.

He advised observers to mind safety first. "In cases of abnormal sea conditions or slippery roads, the viewing stations will be closed," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> * China's new launch center plans viewing areas for observation of maiden mission*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-06-19 13:39:14
> 
> WENCHANG, Hainan, June 19 (Xinhua) -- China's fourth space launch center at Wenchang in Hainan Province, plans eight launch viewing areas for space fans to observe its maiden launch mission.
> 
> Components of China's new generation of carrier rocket Long March-7 arrived in Wenchang in May for the planned launch before the end of June.
> 
> The Long March-7, a medium-sized rocket using liquid propellant, can carry up to 13.5 tonnes to low Earth orbit. It will transport cargo for China's planned space station and is expected to become the main carrier for space launches.
> 
> The Wenchang tourism department said that the city can only provide accommodation for 80,000 tourists and suggested tourists avoid the maiden launch, as there will be more space launches afterwards. By Sunday, all hotels were booked out.
> 
> The construction of the Wenchang satellite launch center, which has two launch pads, started in 2009 and was completed in November 2014.
> 
> The sea-side resort city boasts both mountain and seaside scenery for spectacular space launch views.
> 
> Xue Xiangwen, head of the city's tourist board, said the eight observation areas covering 45 hectares in total can receive a maximum of 25,300 people at a time.
> 
> He advised observers to mind safety first. "In cases of abnormal sea conditions or slippery roads, the viewing stations will be closed," he said.


Given the huge tourist crowd. I can bet half expenditure can be covered by space tourism spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Chinese web said that Long March 7(CZ-7) will be rolled out tomorrow.
Also, from Hainan television, the launch date of the maiden flight is 25 June, this coming Saturday at 19:30.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

http://english.cri.cn/12394/2016/06/18/3521s931239.htm

_The Long March-7 carrier rocket is pictured at the launch site in city of Wenchang, south China's Hainan Province, January 27, 2015. [Photo: sina.com.cn]

Final preparations are being made to test the latest-generation of China's carrier rocket program.

The Long March-7 is set to be launched from the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan later on this month.

As the closest Chinese launch site to the equator, the Wencheng facility is subject to tropical weather conditions.

Launch engineer Guo Xuewen says the weather is going to be a major factor as to exactly when they'll be able to test the Long March-7.

"We have conducted complete analysis of the meteorological data over the last 10-years. We, of course, also have the latest weather updates which will give us the ability to check on whether adverse conditions, such as high wind circulation, might affect the launch. We're also well-aware of the conditions which might affect the launch in its early stages."

The new Long March-7 rocket is the latest in the Chinese carrier-rocket design.

It's designed to carry a much larger payload, and will be essential in helping establish a stand-alone Chinese space station by 2020._

http://spacenews.com/china-prepares-assembly-of-its-space-station-invites-collaboration-through-u-n/

by Peter B. de Selding — June 20, 2016





The China Manned Space Agency plans to make major strides on its space station in the coming months with the inauguration of a new spaceport with the launch of the first Long March 7 rocket, shown in production here. A precursor laboratory will launch in September, followed by a two-member crew in October. China said it would welcome international participation in many forms. Credit: China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.


_PARIS—The Chinese government has agreed to help finance non-Chinese payloads and experiments to be operated from China’s future space station through the United Nations as part of its attempt to internationalize the program, a senior Chinese space official told the U.N.

The official said China is on track to inaugurate its fourth spaceport, the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center on Hainan Island, in the coming weeks with the launch of the first Long March 7 rocket. Wenchang is located at 9 degrees north latitude, which is the southernmost point on Chinese territory.

Under the current schedule, a TianGong-2 orbiting laboratory module would be launched in September aboard a Long March 5B rocket to test technologies that will be needed for the space station. A manned ShenZhou-11 capsule is set to launch in October, carrying two astronauts, to rendezvous and dock with the TianGong-2 space station precursor facility in low Earth orbit.

At cargo ship is scheduled for launch in the first half of 2017 to test in-orbit propellant refueling technologies. In 2018, the core module for the future station — described as a “test core module” — will be put into orbit. In-orbit assembly experiments will be conducted before the station’s two experiment modules are launched, by Long March-5B rockets, from Wenchang. Full operations are scheduled to start in 2022.

Addressing the U.N. Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space plenary conference June 14 in Vienna, Austria, Wu Ping, deputy director of the China Manned Space Agency, stressed China’s openness to having non-Chinese experiments, payloads, astronauts and even complete space station modules become part of the Chinese facility.

Wu said her office’s director-general, Wang Zhaoyao, signed two agreements with the U.N. Office for Outer Space Affairs (OOSA) Director Simonetta Di Pippo on space station collaboration and that China would use these to solicit, evaluate, select and finance future experiments from foreign nationals. A selection of experiments would need to be accompanied by a bilateral cooperation agreement between China and the nation proposing the experiments.

“This is an exciting opportunity to further build the space capacity of developing countries and increase understanding of the benefits space can bring to humankind, including for the achievement of the Sustainable Development Goals. My office and I are looking forward to working with CMSA on these initiatives,” Di Pippo said in a June 16 statement. The agreements are dated March 31 but apparently were not announced until Wu’s speech to COPUOS.

Wu pointed to existing agreements with the 22-nation European Space Agency and with Russia’s Roscosmos space agency on space station cooperation. ESA officials have said they are preparing their future astronauts for visits to the Chinese facility, although no specific agreements have been concluded.

The Chinese space station will be comprised of three modules, the core command module and two experiment modules, orbiting at between 340 and 450 kilometers in altitude at an inclination of 42-43 degrees relative to the equator. The international space station, with the United States, Russia, Japan, the European Space Agency and Canada as partners, flies at approximately the same altitude but with an inclination of 51.6 degrees. The higher inclination allows it to pass over Russia’s mission control center in Korolev, Russia.

Designed to operate for at least 10 years starting in 2022, with extensions possible depending on future maintenance requirements, the facility will house three full-time astronauts and up to six during rotation periods. The full-time crew will be rotated every six months.

The CMSA is designing three types of unmanned cargo freighters, pressurized and unpressurized, which are to launch aboard Long March 7 rockets from Wenchang. Crews will launch aboard Long March 2F rockets from the Jiuquan spaceport, located in the Gobi Desert in Inner Mongolia.

One of the distinguishing features of the Chinese facility, Wu said, is that it will be visited by a large-aperture astronomy telescope, designed to study dark matter, which will be able to dock at the space station for maintenance and hardware upgrades._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

​_【长征七号】6月20日，发射塔已经打开，准备迎接从垂直总装厂房转场的长征七号遥一箭。http://t.cn/R5N4byt_ ( 查看微博 )
June 20, the launch pad tower has been opened, ready for roll-out from the vertical assembly building.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*Plan to develop family of space robots*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily)
Updated: 2016-06-21 07:44

China plans to develop a large family of robots for both its unmanned and manned space programs, according to a senior official with the nation's space agency.

Tian Yulong, secretary-general of the China National Space Administration, said the government is drawing up a long-term plan for the development of space robots.

"They will consist of Mars rovers, asteroid explorers, robotic arms and service robots that can help maintain and repair an in-orbit space station, space laboratories and satellites," he told reporters on the sidelines of the 13th International Symposium on Artificial Intelligence, Robotics and Automation in Space, which is being held in Beijing.

The three-day event, which opened on Monday, is being hosted by the space administration and Harbin Institute of Technology, and the attendees come from more than 10 countries including the United States, Germany and Japan.

"More efforts will be made to develop advanced robots with higher automation to meet the needs of our deep-space exploration programs," Tian said.

He said that China's Mars rover will be based on proven, domestically developed technologies and will benefit from the operation experience of the country's Yutu lunar rover.

China plans to send an unmanned probe to orbit and land on Mars around 2020.

Since the 1960s, more than 40 probes have journeyed to Mars, but only 19 have accomplished their missions.

At present, there are two rovers beaming signals from the planet's surface back to Earth: NASA's Mars Exploration Mission rover "Opportunity" and its Mars Science Laboratory rover "Curiosity".

Professor Liu Hong, a senior robotics expert at Harbin Institute of Technology, said space missions are very risky for astronauts as they often involve operations in vacuum, under extreme temperature changes and in high radiation.

"Such operations are suitable for robots to carry out," he said.

"Robotic arms are an ideal combination of human intelligence and robotic capability, and these will be one of our research focuses."

China is already a leader in the research into robotic arms, and its achievement has been recognized by the international space community, according to Liu.

Gianfranco Visentin, head of the automation and robotics section of the European Space Research and Technology Center, said the European space community is actively cooperating with China and the two sides are enhancing their collaboration in space robotics and lunar exploration.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-06/21/content_25781253.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

*Poland and China sign strategic partnership declaration*
The day before yesterday during president Xi Jinping visit in Poland representatives of Poland and China signed a memorandum of understanding between the Polish Space Agency and the China National Space Agency on cooperation in space exploration and use of outer space for peaceful purposes.

Good that China unlike certain "exceptional" and "indispensable" country does not intend to weaponize outer space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Transfer of Chinese new generation medium-lift launch vehicle, Long March 7, from assembly building to launch pad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Long March 7: New generation rocket prepares for maiden launch *
CCTV News 
*Published on Jun 21, 2016*
The Chinese carrier rocket Long March 7 is being prepared for its maiden launch in southern China's Hainan province. Officials at the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center said this 53-metre-tall, 600-ton rocket has completed most tests. The rocket's debut flight will carry a scaled-down version of a new re-entry capsule for human spaceflight. The Long March 7 is expected to become the main carrier rocket for China's space missions, replacing the current Long March 3B rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch new carrier rocket June 25-29 *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-22 13:54:12 | Editor: huaxia






WENCHANG, June 22, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Long March-7 carrier rocket is transferred vertically to the launch pad in Wenchang, south China's Hainan Province, June 22, 2016. China plans to launch its new generation Long March-7 carrier rocket between Saturday and Wednesday from a new launch ground in Wenchang. The Long March-7 is a medium-sized rocket using liquid propellant that can carry up to 13.5 tonnes to low-Earth orbit. It will transport cargo for China's planned space station and is expected to become the main carrier for space launches. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao) ​
WENCHANG, Hainan, June 22 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch its new generation Long March-7 carrier rocket between Saturday and Wednesday from a new launch ground in south China, according to the manned space engineering office on Wednesday.

The rocket was vertical when taken to the launch pad in journey that took three hours this morning.

The Long March-7 is a medium-sized rocket using liquid propellant that can carry up to 13.5 tonnes to low-Earth orbit. It will transport cargo for China's planned space station and is expected to become the main carrier for space launches.

The rocket arrived at Wenchang in south China's Hainan Province in May for final assembly and testing.

This will be the first launch from Wenchang, the fourth launch site in China. Its construction was completed in November 2014.

According to the local tourism department, all hotels are fully booked until Sunday. The city can only provide accommodation for 80,000 people and suggested tourists avoid the maiden launch, as there will be more in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

http://v.qq.com/live/p/topic/7569/preview.html


----------



## JSCh

Video of roll-out
http://us.sinaimg.cn/004ne0RKjx072G...tore,video&Expires=1466611537&ssig=yTMo5jcTWl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Plans for China's farside Chang'e 4 lander science mission taking shape | The Planetary Society*
Posted by Emily Lakdawalla

22-06-2016 12:09 CDT

The future Chang'e 4 lunar farside landing mission is rapidly taking shape. As I described earlier this year, a relay orbiter will launch in 2018 for the Moon-Earth L2 point and a lander and rover (upgraded from Chang'e 3) will follow six months later. Now the mission's team is coming to a consensus on the landing location, as well as on the mission's instrument package. But, to the surprise of geologists in the international lunar science community, the package does not seem to include an instrument dedicated to studying the elemental chemistry of those never-before-sampled farside rocks.

News on Chang'e 4 has been coming out from a variety of sources, including mainstream media articles like this one (in Chinese), as well a paper by Wang Qiong and Liu Jizhong, recently accepted in _Acta Astronautica_: "A Chang’e-4 mission concept and vision of future Chinese lunar exploration activities." The launch dates quoted in the Wang and Liu article have shifted forward in time a little bit since my last article, with the relay orbiter launch expected "in the end of 2018" and the lander/rover "in the first half of 2019." Unlike missions to more distant worlds, Moon launch dates are fairly flexible and can usually be shifted a month at a time to ensure mission readiness and success at launch. I suspect Chang'e 4's schedule is sensitive to any changes to the Chang'e 5 sample return mission schedule. Chang'e 5 should launch and return in 2018, before the Chang'e 4 mission.

Both the media reports and Wang and Liu state that the Apollo basin is the most likely target for Chang'e 4. This is a large, double-ring impact basin on the lunar farside. They cite a paper about Chandrayaan-1 data indicating that Apollo may harbor materials excavated from the lower crust. But the Wang and Liu paper also mentions other mare basalt sites inside and outside south pole-Aitken, including Moscoviense, Orientale, Ingenii, and Australe. The mare basalts present in all of these locations give them comparatively flat floors -- flat, that is, for the farside. But the lunar farside is much more topographically variable than the nearside, and Wang and Liu that the lander's guidance systems will need improvements to ensure that they can land safely in the more rugged terrain.




_Ivica Stošić / Jens Beyer / JAXA / Emily Lakdawalla_​
*Possible landing sites for Chang'e 4*
Chang'e 4 is targeting one of the farside maria, most likely the flat floor of the Apollo basin. A huge dark area covering much of the southern hemisphere is the south pole-Aitken basin, the oldest and largest impact basin on the Moon.
So far, the named scientific payload elements include:


Relay satellite:
There will be a low-frequency radio spectrometer provided by the Netherlands, which also seems to have an element on the lander.
According to Wang and Liu, the payload may include an impact flash camera and a sodium emission monitoring camera, either "developed from scratch or acquired through international cooperation."

Lander:
Two of the instruments will be the same as for Chang'e 3: descent camera and topography camera. On Chang'e 3, the topography camera failed in the first lunar night; I wonder if they will be able to modify it to last longer, or if it will be the same instrument.
New instruments include "a Lunar Dust Analyser (LDA) for lunar dust physical characteristics measurements, an Electric Field Analyser (EFA) to measure magnitude of electric field at different elevations, a Plasma and Magnetic Field Observation Package (PMFOP), a Lunar Seismometer (LS) for lunar internal structure and impact investigations, [and] a VLF Radio Interferometer (VRI) for radio astronomical observation." The seismometer is mentioned only in the Wang and Liu paper, not in the media reports.
There will also be a neutron dosimeter to take measurements relevant to future human exploration, to be contributed by Germany for the lander. According to the Kiel University press release, the dosimeter is a thermal neutron spectrometer and therefore could measure water content of the regolith beneath the lander.

Rover:
The rover will carry three of the four Yutu instruments, including panoramic camera, ground-penetrating radar, and an infrared spectrometer. It will, however, not carry an alpha-particle X-ray spectrometer. While I was at the Lunar and Planetary Science Conference in March, I learned that the APXS is being removed because the Chang'e 4 rover will not have a robotic arm to place it.
New instruments include "an Active Source Hammer (ASH) for active source seismic experiments, and a second VLF Radio Receiver (VRR)." Again, the seismology-related instrument is mentioned in the Wang and Liu paper but not in the media reports.
There will also be an energetic neutral atom analyzer, to be contributed by Sweden for the rover. It has heritage from a similar instrument flown in lunar orbit on Chandrayaan-1.

Finally, as reported here before, two instruments will be selected from a public competition. According to Xinhua news, the public competition has yielded 257 submissions. The results of the competition will be announced in September.
Lunar geologists worldwide have been pushing for a landing on the lunar farside -- and, even better, sample return -- for a long time. Much of the farside is covered by a feature called the South Pole-Aitken Basin. It is an enormous impact basin, stretching between the south pole and Aitken crater, that is the oldest discernible feature on the Moon and among the largest impact basins in the whole solar system. Analysis of data from orbital missions suggests that its rocks are unique and have likely not been sampled by any previous lunar landing. The rocks may have a unique composition because they have sampled lunar mantle, or because they represent the composition of what would have been an enormous sheet of impact melt, or some other reason.

Although the Chang'e 4 mission has a stated goal to "study regional geochemistry", the removal of the APXS from the Chang'e 3 Yutu instrument package -- and the lack of any replacement instrument that can get at the elemental composition of the surface -- will make it hard to do geochemistry. There is still a visible and near-infrared spectrometer, but it's not easy to get to mineralogy from spectrometry without some help from elemental chemistry. I was in a room with lunar geologists receiving a briefing on Chang'e 4 at the Lunar and Planetary Science Conference in March, and I think it's not too strong a statement to say the scientists present were dismayed by the thought of a lander being sent to the south pole-Aitken basin without such an instrument.

Instead, Chang'e 4's robust science package has more of a physics focus. It may have a seismology station with a mobile roving hammer, and ground-penetrating radar to look at the subsurface, and several instruments focused on the farside space environment, taking advantage of the bulk of the Moon to shield its sensitive radio instruments from radio frequency interference from Earth. Hopefully Chang'e 4 can set a precedent for farside lunar landings, and we'll get our dedicated geology mission someday, from China or NASA or somebody else. While I'm daydreaming: maybe successes of Chang'e 4 and Chang'e 5 will pave the way for a future farside sample return mission -- a future Chang'e lander? or something like MoonRise? We can do lunar geochemistry much more effectively with returned samples than with the limited capabilities of a lander.

On that note, one other interesting items from the Wang and Liu article: The relay satellite will use "standard CCSDS protocols...to ensure international compatibility," and they suggest that other nations could use it for relay in future missions. It wouldn't be the United States, because federal funding can't be used for cooperation with China. But it could be available for anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*A look into China's latest space center *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-24 15:15:56 | Editor: huaxia






Wenchang Satellite Launch Center, June 22, 2016. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao)​
BEIJING, June 24 (Xinhua) - On the northeast coast of China's tropical island, the country's fourth satellite launch center is preparing for lift off. If the small city of Wenchang was previously known to the world at all, it was for coconuts and a signature chicken dish. It is from here that, all being well, China's new generation Long March-7 carrier rocket will begin its first mission in the next few days.

The launch is scheduled for between Saturday and Wednesday. All of the city's hotel rooms -- enough for 80,000 people -- are booked out and there are eight viewing areas for space fans to observe the spectacle.

It took five years to build the center which was completed in November 2014. It covers an area of 20 sq km, featuring two launch pads and a science theme park catering to young space science enthusiasts. The operational part of the site is divided into three areas: transfer, test, and launch. Coconut groves, wetlands and ponds are scattered here and there.






The two launch pads in Wenchang Satellite Launch Center, June 23, 2016. (Wang Yongzhuo)​
The two launch pads, 600 meters from the beach, have 92 meter and 86 meter gantries. Over 80 control and test rooms provide all-around technical support. Under each launch pad is a diversion ditch, which allows the huge amount of heat generated during the launch to dissipate.
​





The two assembly and testing buildings, June 23, 2016. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao)​
Apart from the launch pads, the most outstanding structures in the center are the assembly and testing buildings. Standing 3.5 km from the sea, the two have one thing in common: immensity.

The taller one, 99 meters high, accommodates the heavy-lift Long March-5. It has 14 floors above ground and one underground. Its steel door, 81 meters high, is Asia's largest. The home of the medium-lift Long March-7, is slightly smaller but still impressive.






Long March-7 carrier rocket inside the assembly and testing building, June 23, 2016. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao)​
China's fourth launch site, Wenchang will be used to dispatch satellites, large space stations and deep-space probes. It is designed to handle up to 10-12 launches a year. The planned space station and all attendant cargo and service launches will be handled by Wenchang.

China's three other launch bases -- Jiuquan, Xichang and Taiyuan -- are located in sparsely-populated inland areas. Wenchang was specially selected for its low latitude: only 19 degrees north of the equator.

The lower the latitude, the larger the centrifugal force and consequently the lower the launch cost. As long ago as 2007, Chinese Academy of Engineering carrier rocket expert Long Lehao declared that, "Hainan is close to the equator, so much energy could be saved if a satellite base was built there."
​





Long March-7 carrier rocket is transferred vertically to the launch pad in Wenchang, south China's Hainan Province, June 22, 2016. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao)​
Satellites launched from low latitudes are expected to have a longer service life as a result of the fuel saved by a shorter maneuver from transit to geosynchronous orbit. That extra fuel can later be used to regulate and sustain orbit.

Wenchang's latitudinal advantages will allow the payload to be increased by more than 300 kg, 7.4 percent more than from any of the other three centers. That translates into a saving of 6 million U.S. dollars each launch. The current world price for rocket payload is about 20,000 U.S. dollars per kg.

Another benefit of the coastal center is that rockets will pass over open sea for up to 1,000 km, which avoids the danger of burning wreckage falling into residential areas.

Moreover, coastal Wenchang can receive deliveries of modules of large spacecraft by sea, while the other launch centers are all landlocked in remote plateau and mountainous regions that can only be reached by rail.
​





One of the two launch pads, June 23, 2016. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao)​
However, every day is not a sunny one in low-altitude coastal areas with typhoons and thunderstorms constant threats. Wenchang's designers have used new technology to protect the launch ground against the ravages of wind and rain.

Unlike the steel structure of the launch pad at the Jiuquan center, the structure in Wenchang is made of both steel and reinforced concrete. Since 2009 when construction began, the center has withstood eight typhoons, including Rammasun in 2014, the strongest in 41 years.

Wenchang sees more than 100 days of thunderstorms each year. To deal with this threat, four 105-meter steel lightning conductors surround each launch pad, effective against 98.6 percent of thunderstorm, much higher than the 90 percent in other domestic launch centers.

A special anti-corrosion dope is used on metal surfaces to protect against Wenchang's moist, salty environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Any details? Someone? @JSCh


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> View attachment 313279
> Any details? Someone? @JSCh


It is the same information as this one,

Senior officer expects moon visit by 2036 - China - Chinadaily.com.cn​
The gentleman said 15-20 years, if goes by 15yr, it is 2031, if 20yrs then 2036. The rocket would be the Long March 9.

#####​No idea how reliable is this,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746373519240499201

#####​From weibo of Tianjin Daily,

@天津日报
【长征七号即将首飞】6月25日上午9时许，长征七号运载火箭正在进行燃料加注工作，由于长征七号使用的是全新的液氧煤油燃料，无毒无污染，但24小时后将挥发，所以中国新一代火箭长征七号今天首飞的可能性非常大。（记者 邵隽）

Translation:
@ Tianjin Daily
[Long March 7 maiden flight] June 25, 09:00, Long March 7 fueling work in progress, since the Long March 7 using a new liquid oxygen and kerosene fuel, non-toxic and pollution-free, but would start evaporating after 24 hours, so the possibility of China's new generation Long march 7 first flight today is very large. (Reporter Shao Jun)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

A few more hours (20:00 Beijing time) to go for the CZ-7 maiden flight.

Below is the video link of animation of CZ-7 journey to Wenchang launch center, from China Aerospace Science and Technology Group.

http://www.weibo.com/p/230444b9b8a07661290e5f50f5bb8f90cc7769​Link to live telecast,

http://v.qq.com/live/p/topic/7569/index.html​
need qq or wechat to log in.

more ->

http://video.sina.com.cn/l/p/1708426.html, 
http://live.kankanews.com/zhibo/1288.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Just read the launch was successful !!

Here a first image ... CONGRATS !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xuxu1457

New LM-7's first launch at new WENCHANG site，video
http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?AutoPlay=false&guid=01f173ab-1953-46e9-815b-533820e85d2b

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

It shall be expected but I am not excited over LM-7 successful launch. LM-5 rocket will be the one to make China space technology proud. It will lift China as real space power in the world and surpass Japanese rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> It shall be expected but I am not excited over LM-7 successful launch. LM-5 rocket will be the one to make China space technology proud. It will lift China as real space power in the world and surpass Japanese rocket.



LM-7 is to pave the path for LM-5, since they use the same type of cryogenic engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

So impressive


----------



## jkroo

Congratulations, guys. A new step of LM 7 for space exploration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

@cirr 

Any details about Payloads, and the cube sats present on board?


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cirr
> 
> Any details about Payloads, and the cube sats present on board?



payloads

- scaled-down version of next generation manned capsule with ability to communicate during re-entry and has double thermal protection layers for reusable
- a pair of data relay satellites
- prototype of space debris cleaner robot satellite
- in-orbit refueling robot satellite prototype
- micro satellite for measuring gravity and skylight polarization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cirr
> 
> Any details about Payloads, and the cube sats present on board?



武平介绍，长征七号运载火箭首次飞行任务，是我国新一代中型运载火箭的首次研制性飞行试验。为充分发挥长征七号运载火箭首飞的综合效益，综合统筹有关需求，我们组织安排了*远征1A上面级、多用途飞船缩比返回舱、遨龙一号空间碎片主动清理飞行器、天鸽飞行器（2个）、在轨加注实验装置和翱翔之星立方星等6项7个载荷*

远征1A上面级：本身也是一种航天器，具有独立自主飞行、多次启动、长时间在轨等特点，由长征七号运载火箭发射进入地球轨道后，能将其他有效载荷从某一轨道送入其他轨道或空间位置。远征1A的主要任务是：验证多次启动、长时间在轨飞行等技术，并作为其它载荷的搭载平台，按程序将遨龙一号、翱翔之星、天鸽飞行器分别“摆渡”到不同的预定轨道，开展相关在轨试验。

Yuanzheng 1A *Expedition 1a): itself is also a kind of spacecraft, can fly independently, mult ignition , long time in orbit , launched by a rocket Long March VII, ferry other payload into the other tracks or spatial location. Expedition 1a main task this time is to verify the re-ignition startup , long time on orbit flying, and as other load carrying platform, to ferry " Aolong No.1", "soaring star", "Tiange aircraft" to different orbits, to carry out experiments on the orbit. 

多用途飞船缩比返回舱（以下简称返回舱）：采用返回舱加过渡段的两舱构型，外形为全新的倒锥形。试验的主要任务是：获取返回舱飞行的气动力和气动热数据，验证可拆卸防热结构设计，为后续新型载人飞船的论证设计和关键技术攻关奠定基础。

Model of Multi purpose spacecraft return capsule (hereinafter referred to as the return): the return with the transition section is " two cabin configuration" which has the shape of a inverted cone. The main task of the test is to obtain its aerodynamic and thermal data, validate its disassembly design of the thermal structure, and lays the foundation for next new manned spacecraft design and key technology research.




遨龙一号——空间碎片主动清理飞行器：将在前期技术研究和地面试验的基础上，以模拟的空间碎片为目标，验证碎片清除关键技术，任务结束后进行钝化处理。

Aolong 1 "space debris initiative cleaner", based on the pre technology research and test on the ground, to simulate to clear the space debris as the goal, the validate the key technology for debris removal.
(here, i don't understand the 钝化处理, maybe this craft can hibernate and be roused when needed, does it big enough to clearn a satellite) 


天鸽飞行器：此次搭载2个天鸽飞行器，将开展在轨信息中继技术试验，也可以作为信息中转站，进行天地信息传输。

"Tiange aircraft": This launching two such aircrafts were sent to orbit, will carry out on orbit information relay technology test, can also be as information transfer station, heaven and earth information transmission.


在轨加注实验装置：其作用类似于“空中加油机”，用于在空间轨道上为卫星、空间站等航天器进行气、液补给，延长航天器的工作寿命。在轨加注实验装置与远征1A上面级不分离，试验任务结束后再入大气层烧毁。

orbit refilling experiment device: its role is similar to the "air tanker or refuelling plane", for the satellite, space station and other spacecraft in space orbit for gas, liquid supply, to extend the working life of the spacecraft. This experimental device does not separate from expedition 1A , after the end of the test mission it will re enter the atmosphere and burned.

翱翔之星立方星采用标准立方星理念设计，由在校研究生及青年教师参与研制，质量33千克，在轨工作寿命1年，将开展地球重力场测量、空间抗辐射实验以及自然偏振光导航技术验证等一系列创新实验。

"Aoxiang cube star" applied standard cubic star design concept by graduate students and young teachers to participate and its quality of 33 kg, on orbit working life 1 year, will carry out earth's gravity field measurement, space anti radiation experiments and natural polarization navigation technology, verify a series of a new experimental.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> payloads
> 
> - scaled-down version of next generation manned capsule with ability to communicate during re-entry and has double thermal protection layers for reusable
> - a pair of data relay satellites
> - prototype of space debris cleaner robot satellite
> - in-orbit refueling robot satellite prototype
> - micro satellite for measuring gravity and skylight polarization



All released into different orbits by the YZ-1A upper stage. 

YZ-2 is also ready for space ferrings.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cirr
> 
> Any details about Payloads, and the cube sats present on board?



See qwerrty's answers above.

Also home-grown Qilin OS has replaced Windows OS：

http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2016-06-26/doc-ifxtmwei9301120.shtml

Command, control and information system 100% indigenous.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

The scaled-down next generation manned capsule has landed successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Long March-7 rocket launches China's five-year space plan *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-26 23:29:41 | Editor: huaxia





​ 
BEIJING, June 26, 2016 (Xinhua) -- A Long March-7 carrier rocket lifts off from Wenchang Satellite Launch Center, south China's Hainan Province, June 25, 2016. (Xinhua/Li Gang)​
BEIJING, June 26 (Xinhua) -- China launched its Long March-7 carrier rocket successfully late on Saturday, hailed as a prelude for the country's five-year plan (2016-2020) for the space sector.

China is expected to have more than 200 spacecraft in orbit by 2020 and perform about 30 launches per year on average, said Yang Baohua, deputy manager of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC), on Sunday.

China plans to launch the Long March-5 in the second half of the year, according to the Carrier Rocket Technology Research Institute.

The Long March-5 will be the country's largest carrier rocket, designed to carry 25 tonnes into low-Earth orbit (LEO). It is expected to carry lunar probe Chang'e-5, the core module for China's space station and the Mars probe.

The CASTC carries out about 20 space launches annually, and it faces further research and development challenges, Yang said.

Saturday's launch marks a key step toward China's plan to eventually operate a permanent space station in the final step of the country's three-phase manned space program.

The country launched its first manned spaceflight in 2003, and its first space lab, Tiangong-1, blasted off in 2011.

The third and final step will be to assemble and operate a 60-tonne space station around 2022.

To do that, Chinese engineers have planned four space launches in the next ten months. The Long March-7 mission is the first of these missions.

A second mission in late September will put the Tiangong-2 space lab into orbit, and the third will see the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft, which will carry two Taikonauts, dock with Tiangong-2 in October.

In April 2017, China's first cargo ship Tianzhou-1, which literally means "heavenly vessel," will be sent to dock with Tiangong-2 in the final mission.

China's mission to Mars will begin around 2020.

"The probe is expected to orbit the red planet, land and deploy a rover all in one mission, which is quite difficult to achieve," said Xu Dazhe, director of China's National Space Administration, on April 22, ahead of celebrations on April 24 marking the launch of the country's first satellite 46 years ago.

The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, which is being developed as an alternative to GPS, will be completed around 2020, according to the CASTC.

The Long March-7 carrier rocket is expected to become the main carrier for space launches. It is a medium-sized, two-stage rocket that can carry up to 13.5 tonnes into LEO.

Developers will continue to improve the Long March series to make them safer, better designed for transportation and more flexible in various tasks to catch up with advanced international levels, Yang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Documentary showing core module of China's future space station (in Chinese/Mandarin).

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

private company testing rocket hover

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*China Launches 2nd Shijian-16 Satellite*
2016-06-29 14:55:32 Xinhua Web Editor: Huang Shan




The second Shijian-16 series satellite takes off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on June 29, 2016. [Photo: weibo.com]

China launched its second Shijian-16 series satellite on Wednesday.

The satellite was carried by a Long March-4B rocket and took off at 11:21 a.m. from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

Wednesday's was the 231st by a Long March rocket.

The first Shijian-16 satellite was launched in October 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* World's Largest Radio Telescope to Enter Debugging Phase *

CCTV+ Published on Jun 29, 2016

The world's largest single-dish radio telescope, the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST), will soon enter its debugging phase in southwest China's Guizhou Province, with its construction almost complete and subsidiary facilities following suit.

The observatory consists of a total of 4,450 triangular panels, out of which 4,443 have been installed, with the remaining seven panels to be installed soon.

"The telescope's construction is basically finished, and then we will enter the subsequent phase of debugging. The debugging phase is a transitory stage between its construction and official operation," said Yue Youling, associate researcher of National Astronomical Observatories, Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The subsidiary facilities for the telescope including two database centers and a temporary control center have also been set up recently.

The database centers will compute and store the data collected by the giant telescope.

"Its data processing ability is equal to that of 50 to 100 home computers. Its storage capacity is 1.6 petabytes (PB), about 1,000 times the storage capacity of a home computer," said Yue.

Experts say the two database centers' storage capacity is enough to store the data collected by the telescope for one year. More on: http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20160629...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Tiangong-2, China's second space lab, to be launched September this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* Feed Cabin of World's Largest Radio Telescope Finishes Preliminary Test in Southwest China *
CCTV+

Published on Jun 30, 2016
The feed cabin has undergone a preliminary performance test in southwest China's Guizhou Province after construction on the main body structure of the world's largest single-dish radio telescope FAST almost came to an end. 

The 500-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) has 4,600 triangular panels and is similar in design to the Arecibo Observatory, utilizing a natural hollow (karst) to provide support for the telescope dish. 

The 30-ton-heavy feed cabin, the core part of FAST, will be suspended 140 meters above the reflector. It will be driven by cables and servomechanisms in addition to a parallel robot as a secondary adjustable system to move with high precision. 

"We have done relevant debugging tests before the feed cabin was moved out of plant to ensure its good performance. After assembling it at the site, we have done another debugging test on the platform. Then we will hoist the cabin and conduct a joint test with cables," said Yao Rui, head of the feed cabin system with FAST project. 

Upon completion, the feed cabin will be hoisted up and down to receive air waves by cables from six tower supports with height of about a hundred meters built in the hills around the depression. 

"If we compare FAST to a huge eye for watching the sky, the feed cabin is its pupil that helps the eye focus so that we can see more clearly," Yao said. 

Construction on the FAST project began in March 2011 with an investment of 700 million yuan and is scheduled for completion by September 2016.

------------​link to CCTV news report of the lifting of the feed cabin (in Chinese/Mandarin) -> 
[新闻直播间]贵州平塘 世界最大射电望远镜主体工程即将完工：核心装置馈源舱升舱调试_CCTV节目官网-CCTV-13_央视网(cctv.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749432222390718465
* World's largest radio telescope completes installation*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-03 12:10:26

GUIYANG, July 3 (Xinhua) -- The world's largest-ever radio telescope completed installation as the last piece of 4,450 panels was fitted in the center of the big dish on Sunday morning, a landmark step for its planned operation in September.

The hoisting of the last triangular-shaped panel to the reflector, as large as 30 football pitches, began at 10:47 a.m. and lasted about an hour.

About 300 people, including constructors, experts, science fiction enthusiasts and reporters, witnessed the installation in a karst valley in Pingtang County of the southwestern province of Guizhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

China's proposal for SSPS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

The United Arab Emirates have shown great enthusiasm in funding this project. 

Microwave Power Transmission(MPT) experiment will be conducted on China's Tiangong Space Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Tiangong Space Station to use electric propulsion






Employing 4 LHT-100 Hall thrusters with 2 for main propulsion and 2 as reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 星海军事

Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST) completes installation

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## JSCh

*14 new satellites in orbit will help warn of disasters*
By Zheng Jinran (China Daily) Updated: 2016-07-05 07:45 
*China will be among a handful of nations that can build two types for monitoring entire globe *

China will put another 14 weather satellites into service by 2025, up from the current seven, in a bid to better monitor weather patterns to benefit society.

Since 1988, China has launched 14 satellites in its Fengyun series for meteorological observation and related services. Of those, only seven are still in operation, Zheng Guoguang, head of the China Meteorological Administration, said on Monday.

Together, all the satellites, both geostationary and orbiting, are expected to provide complete global weather monitoring and put China on the short list of countries that build both types, said Yang Baohua, deputy manager of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The United States and Europe also build both types, Yang said.

Wu Yanhua, deputy head of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense, said they would cooperate with other authorities, including the China Meteorological Administration, to make the plan work.

They made the remarks at a forum on the development of weather satellites held in Beijing on Monday.

The seven operational weather satellites are able to scan the world every 25 minutes - and certain regions every six minutes, the national meteorological authority said.

Currently, more than 2,500 domestic users, including companies and institutes, have received data from the satellites, Zheng said.

"The satellites have played an increasingly important role for the country to combat disasters and climate change, and to play a role in environmental protection," Zheng said.

They were especially effective in monitoring meteorological disasters like typhoons and torrential rains, he said.

For example, casualties caused by typhoons fell dramatically to 21 last year thanks to advanced monitoring. Casualties in the last century were as severe as 3,500 a year.

Zheng added that the satellites have observed all 415 typhoons that have formed in the western Pacific from 1998 to 2015, with timely monitoring and better accuracy in forecasting their movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Interview: Aerospace partnership embodies best of Sino-French cooperation *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-07-05 22:18:47 | Editor: huaxia

PARIS, July 5 (Xinhua) -- The dynamic partnership of China and France in the field of aerospace is an icon of the scientific and technological cooperation between the two countries, president of the French National Centre for Space Studies (CNES) Jean-Yves Le Gall said.

Sino-French partnership in the field of space develops in an exemplary way, and space is always in the agenda of each high-level meeting between the leaders of the two countries, Le Gall told Xinhua in a recent interview here.

China and France are long-time partners in the field of aerospace with an intergovernmental agreement signed in 1997, Le Gall said, adding that he would meet the director of the China National Space Administration (CNSA) in China on Monday.

According to Le Gall, cooperation between the CNES and the CNSA concentrates on two great missions, the China France Oceanography Satellite (CFOSAT) which is to be launched in 2018, and the Space-based multi-band astronomical Variable Objects Monitor (SVOM) which is to be launched in 2021.

With several projects of common interests, the two countries have complementary aerospace programs, which allow them to work together, Le Gall said. France brings its expertise in the development of aerospace instruments, while China offers its platforms to carry the instrument and launching.

For him, the development of China's aerospace sector in the past decades has been rather impressive. China's aerospace programs, which used to be largely related to applications, are being transformed into more complex scientific projects such as the moon explorer Yutu and the development of different climate applications.

Le Gall said there are three challenges in today's aerospace industry, namely innovation, climate and exploration of science.

France and China have already started their cooperation through CFOSAT and SVOM to address the latter two domains, he added.

Le Gall stressed the two countries should look at "how we can work on innovation" in order to have satellites that are more efficient but less expensive.

He reaffirmed that an international cooperation is absolutely a must to make more progress in space activities.

"I'm convinced that the next great steps will be taken through international cooperation," Le Gall said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* China's second space lab Tiangong-2 reaches launch center*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-10 09:22:33

JIUQUAN, July 10 (Xinhua) -- China's second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2, which may enable two astronauts to live in space for as long as 30 days, has been delivered to the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.

The space lab was sent from Beijing on Thursday by railway and reached the launch center on Saturday, marking the start of implementing the missions of Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft, said a statement issued by China's manned space engineering office.

It will undergo assembling and testing processes at the center for the launch scheduled for mid-September, the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

China's second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2, delivered to Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.





​Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft would also shortly be delivered to Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

* China launches space tracking ship Yuanwang-7*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-12 12:02:46

NANJING, July 12 (Xinhua) -- China's new generation of space tracking ship, the Yuanwang-7, which will perform maritime tracking of manned spaceflight Shenzhou-11 and other space missions later this year, was formally launched on Tuesday after a 60-day trial period.

The vessel, designed by China, marks a new high for China's space tracking technology, said a statement.

The construction of the ship started on Oct. 10, 2014 in Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) Co., Ltd. The 220 meter-long, 40 meter-high ship has a displacement of 25,000 tons. Capable of resisting strong typhoons, the ship can carry supplies to last for 100 days, the statement said.

China boasts a fleet of seven Yuanwang space tracking ships, which have carried out some 70 expeditions and traveled more than 1.5 million nautical miles in the Pacific, Atlantic and Indian oceans.

Shenzhou-11 will carry two astronauts to dock with Tiangong-2, China's second orbiting space lab to be launched in the fall. The docking is expected to allow two astronauts to live in space for up to 30 days.

The Yuanwang-1 and Yuanwang-2 ships, China's first-generation space tracking vessels, were launched in 1979, making China the fourth country to master space tracking technology after the United States, Russia and France.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

China now able to recognize high voltage transmission line of 2.7cm in diameter from satellite remote sensing images with a resolution of 0.31 meters

本报讯（记者彭科峰）目前，民用遥感卫星最高分辨率是0.31米，550千伏高压输电线的直径仅有2.7厘米。那么，能否从分辨率为0.31米的遥感影像中“看清”0.03米的物体？电子科技大学自动化学院陈云坪团队运用超分辨率理论实现了卫星遥感影像中高压输电线的自动识别与提取。相关成果日前发表于《模式识别》。

尽管现有技术已能从载人机和无人机贴近飞行获取的影像中自动识别和提取输电线，但陈云坪等人本次从卫星遥感影像中自动识别出输电线，在国际上尚属首次。

科研人员创新性地运用局部控制与全局变换的策略，在国际上首次从卫星遥感影像中自动提取出直径远低于影像空间分辨率的高压输电线。

该成果有望用于输电线卫星自动巡检，改变目前依靠人工进行输电线路巡检管理效率低下、信息化程度低、漏检问题严重的局面。与直升机巡检或无人机巡检相比，该成果具有成本低廉、无安全隐患、覆盖区域宽等优势。此外，*该成果在舰船尾波检测方面也具有明显的优势*。

http://news.sciencenet.cn/sbhtmlnews/2016/7/313995.shtm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* China developing water cycle observation satellite*
Xinhua, July 12, 2016




China will launch a Water Cycle Observation Mission (WCOM) satellite around 2020, to help in forecasting hydrological events including flood and drought.

As the International Geoscience and Remote Sensing Symposium (IGRSS) 2016 kicked off in Beijing Monday, China announced its plans for the WCOM satellite, the first geoscientific satellite to provide integrated observation of key elements of the global water cycle.

The WCOM was initiated jointly by the Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth and the National Space Science Center with the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

The CAS has completed key research and tests of the satellite's payload in anticipation of further development.

"This year's floods in southern China are an example of how changes in water cycle have a direct impact on our lives," said Shi Jiancheng, chief WCOM scientist.

Understanding the distribution characteristics and changing patterns of the water cycle and forecasting them are frontier scientific issues for us, Shi added.

The WCOM will provide unprecedented, accurate observations through simultaneous monitoring of key water cycle elements, such as soil humidity, snow/water equivalents, surface ice and sea water salinity, Shi said.

It will play an important role in flood prevention, drought relief, agriculture, water resource management as well as food and environmental security, he said.

The CAS will cooperate with U.S. and European research teams to initiate a satellite constellation based on the WCOM, aiming to form a worldwide water cycle observation network.

Also at the IGRSS meeting, progress was made in major collaborative research projects, including the China-France Oceanography Satellite (CFOSAT) and the Dragon Program.

The CFOSAT, the first joint satellite development between China and France, scheduled for launch in 2018, is dedicated to ocean wind and wave observation. A prototype model is complete and the actual CFOSAT prototype is being developed.

The CFOSAT will carry two payloads: a wave spectrometer from France and a wind scatterometer by China. It will be the first time for both devices to be used for remote-sensing purpose on satellite.

China is responsible for the satellite design, manufacture and launch.

The Dragon Program is a cooperation between the Ministry of Science and Technology and the European Space Agency. The first phase of the project commenced in 2004 and was completed in 2008.

Scheduled to be completed in 2020, the fourth phase of the Dragon Program consists of 27 projects covering eight fields including agriculture, carbon dioxide monitoring and disaster mitigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

combined cycle rocket engine

*组合动力飞行器技术攻关合作：西北工业大学航天学院、航天科技一院研发中心、航天科技六院11所*

2016/07/13
默认分类
【期待】未来，我国可以让普通人不训练也能上太空

2016-07-13 航天科技一院 中国运载火箭技术研究院

　　7月6日，中国运载火箭技术研究院（以下简称“火箭院”）研发中心与西北工业大学航天学院、航天推进技术研究院11所签署了关于合作开展“组合动力飞行器技术”研究的协议，开始在“组合动力飞行器”这一尖端领域协同攻关。

　　火箭院组合动力飞行器技术研究中心设计师杨旸介绍：“‘组合动力飞行器’是集成涡轮发动机、冲压发动机、火箭发动机等多种动力的飞行器。如果使用‘组合动力飞行器’开展载人航天活动，普通人即使没接受过航天员的专业训练也能上太空。”

　　普通人上太空，这是许多人梦寐以求的事。不过，在我们的印象里，航天员执行飞天任务前，必须进行多年的严苛训练……为什么乘坐“组合动力飞行器”，就不用训练了呢？

　 　“目前，各国开展载人航天活动，使用的都是单一的火箭动力。火箭‘力气’大，加速快，技术相对成熟。但也正是因为加速太快，航天员的身体要承受超过体重 数倍的过载。因此，航天员大多选自身体素质极高的歼击机飞行员。不但如此，他们还要再进行复杂而漫长的训练，才能胜任航天飞行任务。”杨旸说：“而‘组合 动力飞行器’由于集成了多种发动机，可以在起飞时使用飞机常用的涡轮发动机或小推力的火箭发动机，当飞行器达到一定速度后再使用需要初始速度的冲压发动 机，最后在大气稀薄的地方点燃火箭发动机，实现入轨。这样就变火箭发动机‘单手搏击’为多种动力‘组团太极’，从而实现缓慢加速，使过载降低到普通人也能 承受的范围。”

　　杨旸介绍：“‘组合动力飞行器’在大气层内使用涡轮发动机、冲压发动机，这样就可以使用大气层中的氧气进行燃烧。而各国 现役载人火箭在大气层中还要携带沉重的氧化剂，两者相比，效率高下立判。同时，‘组合动力飞行器’可以像飞机一样，在普通机场水平起降，既能使航天发射不 再‘挑剔’发射场的条件，又为飞行器的可重复使用奠定了基础，使航天活动的成本大大降低。更重要的是，‘小火慢炖’的‘组合动力飞行器’告别了传统载人火 箭‘开弓没有回头箭’的悲壮，即便加速中出现问题也能稳稳地飞回来，使载人航天活动的安全性得到质的提升。”

　　杨旸说：“能载人航天，肯 定也能发射卫星。不过，由于‘组合动力飞行器’的集成度高，技术难度极大，所以实现实用飞行尚需时日。此前，美、欧等国已开展了大量的研究、试验工作，我 国以火箭院为代表的科研机构、高校也正在这一领域发力。或许在不久的将来，我们这些未受过严苛训练的普通人也能乘坐中国的‘组合动力航班’飞向太空。”



2016 西工大新闻网7月8日电 7月5日和6日，我校党委书记张炜携科学技术管理部和航天学院等相关单位一行十余人，先后赴航天科工二院和航天科技一院调研，就学校与科研院所在科研合 作和人才培养等方面事宜进行沟通交流。学校副校长宋保维、科学技术管理部部长岳珠峰和航天学院院长唐硕等相关领导陪同。

在航天科工二院，院党委书记马杰对张炜一行的到访表示热烈欢迎。马杰首先简要介绍了二院的发展现状与取得的成果，同时详细介绍了未来“十三五”的发展规 划。马杰表示，在人才培养方面，西北工业大学这些年来一直支持航天科工事业的发展，为二院培养输送了近500余名优秀的校友，其中10多位已经成长为副总 师以上领导，为二院的发展作出了重要贡献。在科研方面，学校“十二五”期间与二院签订了50多项科研合同，为二院在基础研究、关键技术攻关和型号研制等方 面，提供了大力的技术支持。此外，二院科技管理部门针对与学校下一步的合作，梳理出明确的技术需求和合作意向，对下一步双方科研的深度合作充满期望。张炜 首先对二院的热情接待表示感谢，高度肯定了双方长久以来形成的良好伙伴关系，并对学校下一步继续加大与二院的人才培养与科研合作提出明确要求。在人才培养 方面，张炜要求在高层次人才，尤其在博士及博士后培养方面，学校要加大与二院联合培养的工作力度。在科研方面，张炜认为双方还有很大的合作空间，要求学校 科研管理部门下一步要加强与二院的科研沟通和交流，发挥学校基础和前沿研究的优势，开展有组织、持续性的科学研究工作，争取“十三五”取得更大的成果。

在航天科技一院，副院长王国庆代表院方对张炜一行的到访表示热烈欢迎，同时参会的还有航天六院代表。王国庆首先系统介绍了一院“十二五”的发展情况，随后 回顾了与我校在人才及科研方面的交流与合作。我校为一院输送了近400多名校友，其中30多人已经成为院本部和下属厂所的高层领导或总师。科研合作280 多个项目，是一院与高校合作最深入的单位。我校航天学院针对一院的情况，有针对性的提出了未来合作的若干领域，尤其在火箭组合发动机研制方面，预计未来 “十三五”大有作为。最后，在一院、学校和六院领导的见证下，唐硕代表航天学院与一院研发中心和航天六院11所，联合签署组合动力飞行器技术攻关合作协 议，实质性地推动我校与一院和六院的科研进一步深度合作。



Code:


http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/default/573.html


sabre engine

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

*China Readies Next Space Lab for September Launch*
By Space.com, staff | July 15, 2016 07:00am ET









China’s Tiangong-2 space lab undergoing checkouts ahead of a planned September liftoff.
Credit: CCTV via China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.
It's an important year for China's burgeoning human spaceflight program.

Chinese news agencies report that the country's second orbiting space lab — Tiangong-2 — was delivered over the weekend by rail from Beijing to the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, about 1,000 miles (1,600 kilometers) away in the Gobi Desert.

According to a statement from China's manned space engineering office, the vessel will undergo assembling and testing processes at the center in preparation for its mid-September launch.

Tiangong-2 will be China's second orbiting space lab, and it will eventually be visited by two astronauts onboard the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft. (China's first space lab, Tiangong-1, launched in September 2011 and hosted crewed dockings in June 2012 and June 2013. Tiangong-1's operational life is now over, and the space lab is expected to fall back to Earth relatively soon.)

Check out these two videos, which show how technicians and engineers are getting Tiangong-2 and its Long March 2 F rocket ready for the upcoming launch:

http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20160710/8026553.shtml

http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20160711/8026573.shtml

Early next year, a Long March 7 rocket will loft a Tianzhou supply ship to the Tiangong-2 space lab.

Also on tap this year is the maiden blastoff of China's Long March 5 rocket. This booster is eventually scheduled to launch space station modules into Earth orbit, help get moon samples to Earth and blast a rover toward Mars in 2020, Chinese officials have said.

*Test capsule*
Late last month, the first Long March 7 launched from the country's new Kennedy Space Center-like Wenchang coastal spaceport.

The Long March 7 carried mini-satellites, as well as a sub-scale test capsule for future piloted space missions in low Earth orbit and deep space. That 2.87-ton (2.6 metric tons) re-entry module parachuted to a landing in Badain Jaran Desert in north China.

Prior to the capsule's landing, the re-entry module spent about 20 hours in orbit.

_Leonard David is the author of "Mars: Our Future on the Red Planet," to be published by National Geographic this October. The book is a companion to the National Geographic Channel six-part series coming in November. A longtime writer for Space.com, David has been reporting on the space industry for more than five decades. Follow us @Spacedotcom, Facebook orGoogle+. Published on Space.com.

http://www.space.com/33428-china-readies-tiangong-2-space-lab.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

图为207所研制的大型太阳模拟器系统
​*China’s sun simulator sheds new light on the ravages of space travel*
_Scientists and engineers overcome challenges of simulating light from the sun with artificial to test how electronics and materials can cope with the extremes in temperatures and radiation of space_


China’s sun simulator sheds new light on the ravages of space travel | South China Morning Post

-------#####-------






KM8试验现场。
​近日，由五院总装与环境工程部自主研制的KM8空间环境模拟器正式完成有载调试工作，这标志着该部天津大型航天器AIT中心（简称天津AIT中心）全面建成。
Recently, the KM8 space environment simulation device has completed testing. This would means that the setup installation of the Tianjin AIT center is now fully completed.

天津AIT中心是未来我国新一代大型航天器完成总装、集成、测试的“主阵地”。该中心建设项目总师闫荣鑫说：“若将天津AIT中心比作我国新一代大型航天器的‘产房’，空间站等大型航天器都将在这里‘出生’。”
Tianjin AIT center is where China's future large spacecraft undergo assembly, integration and test (AIT). The center construction project chief engineer Yan Rongxin said: "Tianjin AIT could be likened to be China's new generation large spacecraft 'delivery room'. Where the space station and other large spacecraft will be 'born' here."

它已成为世界上最大的航天器AIT中心。
It would become the world's largest spacecraft AIT Center.

不仅如此，在中心内，很多试验设备规模也独占鳌头。
Moreover, the center also boast many test equipment with impressive scale.

即将投入使用的KM8以17米直径、35米高度成为亚洲最大、世界第三的空间环境模拟器，电动振动试验系统推力达世界第一；4000立方米的噪声试验设备，其156分贝的声压级处于世界第二。
The just completed KM8 with its 17 meters in diameter and 35 meters height is to become Asia's largest and world's third space environment simulator, a world strongest vibration test system; 4000 cubic meters of noise test apparatus, its 156 db sound pressure level is the world's second.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Q&A: China lunar chief plots voyage to far side of moon*
By Dennis Normile, Jul. 21, 2016 , 2:00 PM

As chief designer for the China National Space Administration's (CNSA’s) Chang'e lunar exploration program, Wu Weiren oversaw the Chang’e-3 mission that in late 2013 landed and released a rover on the moon's surface—the first soft touchdown on Earth’s satellite since a Soviet mission in 1976.

Two even more ambitious missions are on the way as China continues its rapid ascent in space science. Next year, Chang'e-5 will land, scrape up surface soil and rocks, drill down 2 meters for samples, and return the haul to Earth, all within 2 weeks or so. In 2018, CNSA, which runs the lunar program, will attempt the first ever landing on the far side of the moon. Remote observations of the far side’s geology have convinced some planetary scientists that it is the most accessible location in the solar system to study planetary accretion, crust formation, and the effects of impacts. An engineer, Wu concedes that engineering has priority in China’s lunar program: Without solid engineering, he says, scientific objectives cannot be realized.

The interview, conducted at CNSA headquarters in Beijing, was edited for brevity and clarity.

*Q: Is Chang'e-3 still making observations?*

*A:* It is. It has been functioning for more than 30 months. It has already fulfilled completely its scientific and engineering missions and is currently working overtime, conducting scientific observations, and testing [spacecraft components] for endurance.

*Q: What is the schedule for Chang'e-5? Is the landing site on the moon's Ocean of Storms?*

*A:* Chang'e-5 will be launched next year. We can't be too specific because of various factors but let's say the second half of next year. The Ocean of Storms is a big [region]. We don't want to duplicate [the Russian and U.S.] landing locations. So we're choosing in this [region] but with some consideration for an unprecedented landing site. From the launch until the samples return to Earth would be about a couple dozen days.

*Q: Regarding Chang'e-4, is it correct that there will be a communications relay satellite launched in June 2018, and then the Chang'e-4 spacecraft itself with its rover launched before the end of 2018? *

*A:* It is roughly correct. It depends very much on various factors when to launch this mission. But we are pretty sure it will be conducted by the year 2018. The mission includes a relay satellite, a lander, as well as a rover. 

*Q: Chang'e-4 was developed as a backup to Chang'e-3, with a lander and rover. Will the scientific instruments be similar?*

*A:* We do not want to duplicate [the Chang'e-3] effort. So Chang'e-4 will have new instruments and upgraded instruments. In terms of categories, the first would be topography, to see the overall landscape of the moon. The second category would be geology, to further explore the geologic characteristics of the [moon]. The third category would be astronomy, observing the universe, and also solar activity, from the far side of the moon. [That will be] unprecedented.

*Q: Will there be a Chang'e-6? *

*A:* It is the Chinese practice to make redundant missions. Chang'e-6 is a backup for Chang'e-5. Once Chang'e-5 achieves complete success, the mission of Chang'e-6 will be redefined. [Launch] won't happen for a few years after Chang'e-5.

*Q: Which has been more important: advancing your technological capabilities or the scientific objectives? *

*A:* Engineering objectives have always been given priority in our lunar missions. We have to guarantee that we can access space, access a lunar orbit, and the lunar surface to realize the scientific objectives. We look carefully at our engineering objectives and the competences that we have and then based on that we design our scientific objectives.
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/07/qa-china-lunar-chief-plots-voyage-far-side-moon


Q&A: China lunar chief plots voyage to far side of moon | Science | AAAS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Tiantong 1-01 to launch in early August 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*The Link between Solar Wind, Magnetosphere, Ionosphere Forum successfully held at ISSI-BJ *
Update time： 2016-07-20

On July 6-7, 2016, ISSI-BJ forum on “The Link between Solar Wind, Magnetosphere, Ionosphere” was successfully held. About 30 leading scientists from 5 countries participated in this forum, which convened by Chi Wang (NSSC, CAS), Graziella Branduardi-Raymont (UCL, UK), Benoit Lavraud (CNRS, France), Tony Lui (APL, USA) and Maurizio Falanga (ISSI-BJ, China).

The Forum’s main aims divide the meeting into 4 sessions: overview to the Solar Wind Magnetosphere and Ionosphere Coupling; key science of the Solar wind, Magnetosphere, Ionosphere Coupling; Instruments and capability required; Synergies Complementary missions and International Collaborations. In this context , the European Space Agency (ESA) and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) selected a joint small mission (SMILE to be launched in 2021) to trace these processes from beginning (the Sun) to end (the Earth's aurora) and investigate how the solar wind interacts with the Earth's magnetic environment in a way unmatched so far.

The Forum started with an overview and goals of SMILE(Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer) mission. The participants discussed the interaction between Earth's protective shield – the magnetosphere – and the supersonic solar wind. SMILE is expected to give an important contribution to our understanding of space weather and, in particular, the physical processes taking place during the continuous interaction between the solar wind and the magnetosphere.

An issue of Taikong, the ISSI-BJ magazine will be devoted to the content of this Forum for distribution to the science communities and space science institutions.


The Link between Solar Wind, Magnetosphere, Ionosphere Forum successfully held at ISSI-BJ----Center for Space Science and Applied Research ,Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Any news about DFH5?


----------



## TaiShang

*Beidou System targets global service around 2020*
CRI, July 24, 2016

The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), which is independently developed and operated by China, is well positioned to provide services worldwide. It will service countries along the Belt and Road Initiative by 2018 and expand its reach globally by 2020.



China launches the 23rd BeiDou Navigation Satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 12, 2016. [Photo: weibo.com]


Zhang Chunling, Chief Engineer of China's Satellite Navigation System management office, made the remarks on Saturday while attending a technical seminar in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province.

Zhang said that the BDS has provided regional services for three years, with stronger performances in Beijing and Nanjing as well as low latitudes areas.

The BeiDou project was formally launched in 1994. On June 12 this year, China successfully launched the 23rd BeiDou navigation satellite that was said to be well prepared for extensive civil use and providing global services.

According to Zhang, the new homegrown BeiDou chip modules and some other core infrastructure products have been gradually made available to meet the demand of smart phones, tablet computers, wearable devices and so on.

The technology has lifted China's dependency on imported high-accuracy satellite navigation products, said Zhang.

The Chinese government released a white paper in June this year, elaborating on the development of the BDS.

According to the document, China has formulated a three-step strategy for developing the BDS and aims to complete the development of the 35 satellite constellation around 2020 to provide all-time, all-weather and high-accuracy positioning, navigation and timing services to users globally.

The services cover the area between 55 degrees north latitude and 55 degrees south latitude and between 55 and 180 degrees east longitude, with a positioning accuracy of less than 10 meters, a velocity measurement accuracy of less than 0.2 meters per second and a timing accuracy of less than 50 nanoseconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Path-Finder

Less reliant on GPS the better. It would be great to have GLONASS & BeiDou as an alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils construction plan for first high-capacity broadband satellite system*
(People's Daily Online) 17:51, July 25, 2016
​ 





(Photo/CASC)​ 

China is scheduled to launch its first high-capacity broadband satellite by the end of 2018, and to begin satellite communications services by 2019, according to the satellite system's blueprint.

The blueprint was revealed as part of a contract signed between the Shenzhen government and China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on July 23, according to CASC's official WeChat platform. A new company, APT Mobile SatCom Limited (APSTAR), co-founded by the two bodies, was also unveiled.

APSTAR will shoulder the responsibility for construction of the high-capacity broadband satellite system, the costs for which are estimated at 10 billion yuan.

Cheng Guangren, president of APSTAR and also an expert on communications satellites, said the company will launch two more high-capacity broadband satellites to serve in the Americas, Europe and Africa, creating a global broadband satellite communications system by 2020.

According to CASC, the system will have three to four satellites, each with a capacity dozens of times that of normal broadband satellites.

“With the help of high-capacity broadband satellites, we can now offer better service in remote areas, in the air and on the sea where there used to be no communications services,” Cheng was quoted as saying.

When it is complete, China's global communications system will offer a continuous, reliable and autonomous service that supports the Belt and Road Initiative as well as other overseas development projects, the CASC post explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China unveils construction plan for first high-capacity broadband satellite system*
> (People's Daily Online) 17:51, July 25, 2016
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo/CASC)​
> 
> China is scheduled to launch its first high-capacity broadband satellite by the end of 2018, and to begin satellite communications services by 2019, according to the satellite system's blueprint.
> 
> The blueprint was revealed as part of a contract signed between the Shenzhen government and China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on July 23, according to CASC's official WeChat platform. A new company, APT Mobile SatCom Limited (APSTAR), co-founded by the two bodies, was also unveiled.
> 
> APSTAR will shoulder the responsibility for construction of the high-capacity broadband satellite system, the costs for which are estimated at 10 billion yuan.
> 
> Cheng Guangren, president of APSTAR and also an expert on communications satellites, said the company will launch two more high-capacity broadband satellites to serve in the Americas, Europe and Africa, creating a global broadband satellite communications system by 2020.
> 
> According to CASC, the system will have three to four satellites, each with a capacity dozens of times that of normal broadband satellites.
> 
> “With the help of high-capacity broadband satellites, we can now offer better service in remote areas, in the air and on the sea where there used to be no communications services,” Cheng was quoted as saying.
> 
> When it is complete, China's global communications system will offer a continuous, reliable and autonomous service that supports the Belt and Road Initiative as well as other overseas development projects, the CASC post explained.


Hope they make it free worldwide. That will be really called "spreading influence".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Beast said:


> Hope they make it free worldwide. That will be really called "spreading influence".



That will all internet providers out of business. Which truly a great thing. Great idea!


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

JSCh said:


> *Q&A: China lunar chief plots voyage to far side of moon*
> By Dennis Normile, Jul. 21, 2016 , 2:00 PM
> 
> As chief designer for the China National Space Administration's (CNSA’s) Chang'e lunar exploration program, Wu Weiren oversaw the Chang’e-3 mission that in late 2013 landed and released a rover on the moon's surface—the first soft touchdown on Earth’s satellite since a Soviet mission in 1976.
> 
> Two even more ambitious missions are on the way as China continues its rapid ascent in space science. Next year, Chang'e-5 will land, scrape up surface soil and rocks, drill down 2 meters for samples, and return the haul to Earth, all within 2 weeks or so. In 2018, CNSA, which runs the lunar program, will attempt the first ever landing on the far side of the moon. Remote observations of the far side’s geology have convinced some planetary scientists that it is the most accessible location in the solar system to study planetary accretion, crust formation, and the effects of impacts. An engineer, Wu concedes that engineering has priority in China’s lunar program: Without solid engineering, he says, scientific objectives cannot be realized.
> 
> The interview, conducted at CNSA headquarters in Beijing, was edited for brevity and clarity.
> 
> *Q: Is Chang'e-3 still making observations?*
> 
> *A:* It is. It has been functioning for more than 30 months. It has already fulfilled completely its scientific and engineering missions and is currently working overtime, conducting scientific observations, and testing [spacecraft components] for endurance.
> 
> *Q: What is the schedule for Chang'e-5? Is the landing site on the moon's Ocean of Storms?*
> 
> *A:* Chang'e-5 will be launched next year. We can't be too specific because of various factors but let's say the second half of next year. The Ocean of Storms is a big [region]. We don't want to duplicate [the Russian and U.S.] landing locations. So we're choosing in this [region] but with some consideration for an unprecedented landing site. From the launch until the samples return to Earth would be about a couple dozen days.
> 
> *Q: Regarding Chang'e-4, is it correct that there will be a communications relay satellite launched in June 2018, and then the Chang'e-4 spacecraft itself with its rover launched before the end of 2018? *
> 
> *A:* It is roughly correct. It depends very much on various factors when to launch this mission. But we are pretty sure it will be conducted by the year 2018. The mission includes a relay satellite, a lander, as well as a rover.
> 
> *Q: Chang'e-4 was developed as a backup to Chang'e-3, with a lander and rover. Will the scientific instruments be similar?*
> 
> *A:* We do not want to duplicate [the Chang'e-3] effort. So Chang'e-4 will have new instruments and upgraded instruments. In terms of categories, the first would be topography, to see the overall landscape of the moon. The second category would be geology, to further explore the geologic characteristics of the [moon]. The third category would be astronomy, observing the universe, and also solar activity, from the far side of the moon. [That will be] unprecedented.
> 
> *Q: Will there be a Chang'e-6? *
> 
> *A:* It is the Chinese practice to make redundant missions. Chang'e-6 is a backup for Chang'e-5. Once Chang'e-5 achieves complete success, the mission of Chang'e-6 will be redefined. [Launch] won't happen for a few years after Chang'e-5.
> 
> *Q: Which has been more important: advancing your technological capabilities or the scientific objectives? *
> 
> *A:* Engineering objectives have always been given priority in our lunar missions. We have to guarantee that we can access space, access a lunar orbit, and the lunar surface to realize the scientific objectives. We look carefully at our engineering objectives and the competences that we have and then based on that we design our scientific objectives.
> 
> 
> Q&A: China lunar chief plots voyage to far side of moon | Science | AAAS



China, Russia as well as some European nations e.g. Germany may be participating in future Space endeavour togethers. It will be more cost-effective and more fruitful.

It is sad that it due to US INSECURITES, shortsightedness and FEAR of Rising China that US Politicians prevent USA scientists from working together with China.

National Aeronautics and Space Administration NASA are prohibited from working bilaterally with Chinese Citizens affiliated with a Chinese state enterprise or entity. 

In April 2011, the US Congress banned NASA from using its funds to host Chinese visitors at NASA facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Nature | News
*Chinese satellite is one giant step for the quantum internet*
_Craft due to launch in August is first in a wave of planned quantum space experiments._

Elizabeth Gibney
27 July 2016



Cai Yang/Xinhua via ZUMA Wire
China’s 600-kilogram quantum satellite contains a crystal that produces entangled photons.

China is poised to launch the world’s first satellite designed to do quantum experiments. A fleet of quantum-enabled craft is likely to follow.

First up could be more Chinese satellites, which will together create a super-secure communications network, potentially linking people anywhere in the world. But groups from Canada, Japan, Italy and Singapore also have plans for quantum space experiments.

“Definitely, I think there will be a race,” says Chaoyang Lu, a physicist at the -University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei, who works with the team behind the Chinese satellite. The 600-kilogram craft, the latest in a string of Chinese space-science satellites, will launch from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in August. The Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Austrian Academy of Sciences are collaborators on the US$100-million mission.



_*Full Story ->*_ Chinese satellite is one giant step for the quantum internet : Nature News & Comment

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## homing28

http://www.weibo.com/1649586835/E0Xrl0Mig?type=comment#_rnd1469722631319

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

*China's first moon rover refreshes its record for longest stay*
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0729/c90000-9092776.html

Although I classify Chang'e-3 as a partial failure, but Yutu being still alive is amazing, this underscores how good the radiation hardened components are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

Han Patriot said:


> *China's first moon rover refreshes its record for longest stay*
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0729/c90000-9092776.html
> 
> Although I classify Chang'e-3 as a partial failure, but Yutu being still alive is amazing, this underscores how good the radiation hardened components are.


It is CE-3 (the lander) that enters its 33th lunar night. There must have been something wrong with the translation.

http://www.sastind.gov.cn/n112/n117/c6636073/content.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

星海军事 said:


> It is CE-3 (the lander) that enters its 33th lunar night. There must have been something wrong with the translation.
> 
> http://www.sastind.gov.cn/n112/n117/c6636073/content.html


Ahh, that explains, the rover couldn't have lasted so long.


----------



## cirr

wtf - Interstellar Express






Preliminary plan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

cirr said:


> wtf - Interstellar Express
> 
> View attachment 321668
> 
> 
> Preliminary plan



It is time for the Chinese scientists to think and dream big.

When you set sights of distant galaxies you might reach the edge of our own milky way.

Pragmatic yet ambitious is the only way forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

cirr said:


> wtf - Interstellar Express
> 
> View attachment 321668
> 
> 
> Preliminary plan



Ever wonder what AU mean? Here it is:-

*Definition of astronomical unit.* For general reference, we can say that one astronomical unit (AU) represents the mean distance between the Earth and our sun. The AU is approximately 150 million kilometers or 93 million miles. It is approximately 8 light-minutes.

More exactly, one astronomical unit (AU) = 149,597,871 kilometers = 92,955,807 miles.

Closest distance between Earth and Mars is 0.71 AU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

On the left is China's control moment gyro (CMG) under test. The right inset show the one used in ISS.




The 500kg robotic arm of the Tianjin AIT center.








On 22nd June 2016, successful installation of the CMG into core module of China space station.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

lcloo said:


> Ever wonder what AU mean? Here it is:-
> 
> *Definition of astronomical unit.* For general reference, we can say that one astronomical unit (AU) represents the mean distance between the Earth and our sun. The AU is approximately 150 million kilometers or 93 million miles. It is approximately 8 light-minutes.
> 
> More exactly, one astronomical unit (AU) = 149,597,871 kilometers = 92,955,807 miles.
> 
> Closest distance between Earth and Mars is 0.71 AU.



Assuming 15 years and 200AU, the average speed of the Interstellar Express is well over 60km/s.


----------



## 星海军事

CASC begins the development of arospaceplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> CASC begins the development of arospaceplane.



@星海, are you sure that your second image is chinese ? If my memory is good, this is a german design.

Henri K.


----------



## 星海军事

hk299792458 said:


> @星海, are you sure that your second image is chinese ? If my memory is good, this is a german design.
> 
> Henri K.



It’s an improved version of Sänger space transporter. I pick that image because Sänger and "Configuration 5" share the most common points.


----------



## onebyone

Six homes developed heavy-duty carrying liquid oxygen kerosene engine first turbo pump test a success
_2016-08-01_ 中国航天科技集团六院 中国航天科技集团六院 _2016-08-01_ China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes
*中国航天科技集团六院* *China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes*

微信号 htlywx Micro Signal htlywx

功能介绍 中国航天科技集团公司第六研究院官方微信 Features China Aerospace Science and Technology Group Company Institute Sixth official micro letter




8月1日，由我院负责研制的重型运载火箭500吨级液氧煤油发动机首次燃气发生器-涡轮泵联动试验取得成功，标志着该型发动机研制工作取得首个里程碑式胜利，为后续圆满完成关深阶段研制任务奠定了基础。 August 1, by the hospital responsible for the development of heavy launch vehicle for the first time 500 tons of liquid oxygen kerosene engine gas generator - turbopump test success, marking the first engine development work has made a landmark victory for the subsequent successful off the deep stages of development tasks to complete the foundation.




我院院长谭永华、科技委主任张贵田、副院长栾希亭、总工程师胡旭东等陪同上级领导专家现场指导试车。 I Dean Tan Yonghua, director Zhang Guitian CST, vice president of the Greek pavilion Luan, Chief Engineer Hu Xudong accompanied superiors expert on-site guidance test.



试车前，我院11所、7103厂、165所及院有关部门通过对试车方案、联试产品状态质量、试车台改造调试、联试风险分析和充分的紧急预案确认复查，做了大量工作，付出大量心血，确保试车取得预期目标。 Before commissioning, our hospital 11, 7103 plants, 165 clinics and hospital departments through the test program, the state product quality testing and commissioning, testing station reconstruction debugging, testing and commissioning of risk analysis and adequate emergency plan confirmation review, a lot of work, pay a lot of effort to ensure the test to achieve the desired objectives.

此型发动机为我国正在研制的最大推力火箭发动机，对支撑后续空间站建设、载人登月及深空探测具有重要意义。 This type of engine is being developed maximum thrust rocket engines, space station construction to support the follow-up, manned landing on the moon and deep space exploration is important. （张平） (Ping)

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...9f&scene=23&srcid=0801SwBPU37Y12mlffVIA2e4#rd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

onebyone said:


> Six homes developed heavy-duty carrying liquid oxygen kerosene engine first turbo pump test a success
> _2016-08-01_ 中国航天科技集团六院 中国航天科技集团六院 _2016-08-01_ China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes
> *中国航天科技集团六院* *China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes*
> 
> 微信号 htlywx Micro Signal htlywx
> 
> 功能介绍 中国航天科技集团公司第六研究院官方微信 Features China Aerospace Science and Technology Group Company Institute Sixth official micro letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8月1日，由我院负责研制的重型运载火箭500吨级液氧煤油发动机首次燃气发生器-涡轮泵联动试验取得成功，标志着该型发动机研制工作取得首个里程碑式胜利，为后续圆满完成关深阶段研制任务奠定了基础。 August 1, by the hospital responsible for the development of heavy launch vehicle for the first time 500 tons of liquid oxygen kerosene engine gas generator - turbopump test success, marking the first engine development work has made a landmark victory for the subsequent successful off the deep stages of development tasks to complete the foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我院院长谭永华、科技委主任张贵田、副院长栾希亭、总工程师胡旭东等陪同上级领导专家现场指导试车。 I Dean Tan Yonghua, director Zhang Guitian CST, vice president of the Greek pavilion Luan, Chief Engineer Hu Xudong accompanied superiors expert on-site guidance test.
> 
> 
> 
> 试车前，我院11所、7103厂、165所及院有关部门通过对试车方案、联试产品状态质量、试车台改造调试、联试风险分析和充分的紧急预案确认复查，做了大量工作，付出大量心血，确保试车取得预期目标。 Before commissioning, our hospital 11, 7103 plants, 165 clinics and hospital departments through the test program, the state product quality testing and commissioning, testing station reconstruction debugging, testing and commissioning of risk analysis and adequate emergency plan confirmation review, a lot of work, pay a lot of effort to ensure the test to achieve the desired objectives.
> 
> 此型发动机为我国正在研制的最大推力火箭发动机，对支撑后续空间站建设、载人登月及深空探测具有重要意义。 This type of engine is being developed maximum thrust rocket engines, space station construction to support the follow-up, manned landing on the moon and deep space exploration is important. （张平） (Ping)
> 
> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...9f&scene=23&srcid=0801SwBPU37Y12mlffVIA2e4#rd



Wonderful news, wonderful news. test underway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

onebyone said:


> Six homes developed heavy-duty carrying liquid oxygen kerosene engine first turbo pump test a success
> _2016-08-01_ 中国航天科技集团六院 中国航天科技集团六院 _2016-08-01_ China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes
> *中国航天科技集团六院* *China Aerospace Science and Technology Group of six homes*
> 
> 微信号 htlywx Micro Signal htlywx
> 
> 功能介绍 中国航天科技集团公司第六研究院官方微信 Features China Aerospace Science and Technology Group Company Institute Sixth official micro letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8月1日，由我院负责研制的重型运载火箭500吨级液氧煤油发动机首次燃气发生器-涡轮泵联动试验取得成功，标志着该型发动机研制工作取得首个里程碑式胜利，为后续圆满完成关深阶段研制任务奠定了基础。 August 1, by the hospital responsible for the development of heavy launch vehicle for the first time 500 tons of liquid oxygen kerosene engine gas generator - turbopump test success, marking the first engine development work has made a landmark victory for the subsequent successful off the deep stages of development tasks to complete the foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我院院长谭永华、科技委主任张贵田、副院长栾希亭、总工程师胡旭东等陪同上级领导专家现场指导试车。 I Dean Tan Yonghua, director Zhang Guitian CST, vice president of the Greek pavilion Luan, Chief Engineer Hu Xudong accompanied superiors expert on-site guidance test.
> 
> 
> 
> 试车前，我院11所、7103厂、165所及院有关部门通过对试车方案、联试产品状态质量、试车台改造调试、联试风险分析和充分的紧急预案确认复查，做了大量工作，付出大量心血，确保试车取得预期目标。 Before commissioning, our hospital 11, 7103 plants, 165 clinics and hospital departments through the test program, the state product quality testing and commissioning, testing station reconstruction debugging, testing and commissioning of risk analysis and adequate emergency plan confirmation review, a lot of work, pay a lot of effort to ensure the test to achieve the desired objectives.
> 
> 此型发动机为我国正在研制的最大推力火箭发动机，对支撑后续空间站建设、载人登月及深空探测具有重要意义。 This type of engine is being developed maximum thrust rocket engines, space station construction to support the follow-up, manned landing on the moon and deep space exploration is important. （张平） (Ping)
> 
> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...9f&scene=23&srcid=0801SwBPU37Y12mlffVIA2e4#rd



This sounds to be the turbopump for the YF-400/500 engines that are slated for the first stage of the CZ-9.


----------



## Han Patriot

SinoSoldier said:


> This sounds to be the turbopump for the YF-400/500 engines that are slated for the first stage of the CZ-9.


Omg, if this is true, the speed of the R&D is amazing. Well, this shouldn't come as a surprise. China follows the 三步棋 strategy.


----------



## JSCh

转发祝贺！我国最大直径航天固体发动机点... 来自央视新闻 - 微博
转发祝贺！我国最大直径航天固体发动机点火实验成功 [鼓掌] 】今天，我国自主研制的首台3米直径航天固体发动机，在西安完成首次点火实验，这是我国迄今为止最大的航天固体发动机，未来核心技术将应用于我国大型火箭和重型运载火箭，标志着我国航天运载能力的发展进入新阶段。

auto-translate:

From state media CCTV weibo:
Forwarding congratulations! China's largest aerospace diameter solid rocket motor ignition experiments successfully [Applause]] Today, China independently developed the first 3 meters diameter solid aerospace engine in Xi'an, completed the first ignition experiments, and this is by far the largest aerospace solid rocket motor, the core technology would in the future apply to China's large and heavy rocket launchers, marked the development of the space carrying capacity of our country has entered a new milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

JSCh said:


> 转发祝贺！我国最大直径航天固体发动机点... 来自央视新闻 - 微博
> 转发祝贺！我国最大直径航天固体发动机点火实验成功 [鼓掌] 】今天，我国自主研制的首台3米直径航天固体发动机，在西安完成首次点火实验，这是我国迄今为止最大的航天固体发动机，未来核心技术将应用于我国大型火箭和重型运载火箭，标志着我国航天运载能力的发展进入新阶段。
> 
> auto-translate:
> 
> From state media CCTV weibo:
> Forwarding congratulations! China's largest aerospace diameter solid rocket motor ignition experiments successfully [Applause]] Today, China independently developed the first 3 meters diameter solid aerospace engine in Xi'an, completed the first ignition experiments, and this is by far the largest aerospace solid rocket motor, the core technology would in the future apply to China's large and heavy rocket launchers, marked the development of the space carrying capacity of our country has entered a new milestone.



It would be interesting to know which booster/missile this is slated for. A larger booster in the same class as the P238 or SRB would provide the CNSA with a cheap-yet-decent solution for increasing payloads of existing LVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

SinoSoldier said:


> It would be interesting to know which booster/missile this is slated for. A larger booster in the same class as the P238 or SRB would provide the CNSA with a cheap-yet-decent solution for increasing payloads of existing LVs.


The wording printed on the side said "technology validator" and the news said "core technology would in the future apply to China's large and heavy rocket launchers", therefore it could be for CZ-5 and/or CZ-9 booster.


It is explained in the news video below(in mandarin) that the current test is on two segments, but could be extended in accordance with needs by adding segment.

[新闻直播间]我国最大航天固体动力发动机点火成功

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Tiantong-1 (01) mobile communications satellite to be launched from Xichang in early August.

5 August

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

JSCh said:


> The wording printed on the side said "technology validator" and the news said "core technology would in the future apply to China's large and heavy rocket launchers", therefore it could be for CZ-5 and/or CZ-9 booster.
> 
> 
> It is explained in the news video below(in mandarin) that the current test is on two segments, but could be extended in accordance with needs by adding segment.
> 
> [新闻直播间]我国最大航天固体动力发动机点火成功



By any chance they mentioned the thrust achieved?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> By any chance they mentioned the thrust achieved?



150 tons for 2 short segments measuring 6-7m total

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 150 tons for 2 short segments measuring 6-7m total



Quite low for a booster of that diameter.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Quite low for a booster of that diameter.



5-6m for 150 tons is quite low?

No. The thrust is directly proportional to the length of a booster. If more segments are added, a booster of, say, 25m in length, will have a thrust of 600-700 tons in this case.

Mind you, India's S200 with a diameter of 3.2m and 25m in length, has a thrust of 400 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

SinoSoldier said:


> By any chance they mentioned the thrust achieved?


From various interview report of personnel from fourth academy.
Thrust of current test is at least 150 ton.
Future goal is to add segments to realize 500-1000 ton thrust.
Such that the technology could be available for used by heavy-lift rocket (CZ-9) that could lift more than 100 ton payload into LEO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

it's the specific impulse that count. haven't you noticed india has very long fat@ss icbms and launch vichicles than china's, but only half the range and lesser payload lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> it's the specific impulse that count. haven't you noticed india has very long and big *** icbms and launch vichicles than china's, but only half the range and lesser payload lolz


This sinosoldier always spread pessimism about China technology advancement. He could not get his facts right and then start jumping as inferior. Even when China achieve major advancement, he will try to play down. I think he has an agenda here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Beast said:


> This sinosoldier always spread pessimism about China technology advancement. He could not get his facts right and then start jumping as inferior. Even when China achieve major advancement, he will try to play down. I think he has an agenda here.


he forgot other boosters with similar diameter are multiple times longer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> he forgot other boosters with similar diameter are multiple times longer


I will not be surprised he goes to Indian section and admire how powerful their Mark 3 GSLV rocket. 
This sinosoldier knows nothing about China military technology advancement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 5-6m for 150 tons is quite low?
> 
> No. The thrust is directly proportional to the length of a booster. If more segments are added, a booster of, say, 25m in length, will have a thrust of 600-700 tons in this case.
> 
> Mind you, India's S200 with a diameter of 3.2m and 25m in length, has a thrust of 400 tons.



Fair point; I wasn't aware that total thrust is directly proportional to the length and number of segments. My apologies if I had caused any confusion.

What is the length of the test motor? Are your figures your own estimates or something stated in the articles?



Beast said:


> I will not be surprised he goes to Indian section and admire how powerful their Mark 3 GSLV rocket.
> This sinosoldier knows nothing about China military technology advancement.



Why, because I don't conform to the stigmatized notion that everything built by the Chinese automatically outstrips their Indian counterparts?

Spare me the diatribe.


----------



## Han Patriot

qwerrty said:


> it's the specific impulse that count. haven't you noticed india has very long fat@ss icbms and launch vichicles than china's, but only half the range and lesser payload lolz


That's wht I realise too, I have a feeling their mastery of rocket technology is rudimentary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

The test booster rocket has ZF-9 painted, so I speculate that it is the booster for CZ-9 rocket, the new heavy weight rocket under development. Also beause it is in development in same time frame as CZ-9 rocket.

From the picture below, we can see that there are 4 booster rockets attached to CZ-9 launch rocket. And each booster has 5 segments ( about 50 metres long). That is quite clear the huge power of these booster rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

lcloo said:


> The test booster rocket has ZF-9 painted, so I speculate that it is the booster for CZ-9 rocket, the new heavy weight rocket under development.
> 
> From the picture below, we can see that there are 4 booster rockets attached to CZ-9 launch rocket. And each booster has 5 segments. That is quite clear the huge power of these booster rocket.
> 
> View attachment 322890



It's unlikely that the designation of a test motor is indicative of its prospective usage. However, it does come as a minor surprise that the CZ-9 team is still considering solid-fueled boosters (or perhaps both liquid- and solid-fueled ones). The consensus was that the CZ-9 were to use a cluster of four YF-500 engines for each booster instead.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese researchers plan space travel at lower cost for common people*
By Guo Kai (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-02 13:47






A screenshot shows an artist's impression of the new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]​
Chinese scientists are researching a new type of aerospace vehicle that will take even those who have never had training to space in about 10 years' time at a much lower cost compared to the current price.

China Central Television (CCTV) reported Monday that scientists from China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation have started work on a new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies.

The vehicle will integrate air-breathing engines, such as turbine and ramjet engines, and rocket engine, which would allow it to operate as a normal plane in the atmosphere and as a rocket in space.

Researchers said the new vehicle will be reusable and take off and land at normal airports, without the need for special launch pads like the current rockets require, which will reduce cost substantially.

Zhang Yong, a scientist from the corporation, said they expect to master key technologies in about three to five years, and significantly improve the vehicle's capability during the application.

The vehicle is expected to be used for suborbital flight and orbital insertion by 2030, Zhang said. The expeditions will be between dozens to hundreds of kilometers from the earth.






A screenshot shows an artist's impression of the new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]​
Compared with the space shuttles and the partially recovered carrier rockets, the new vehicle integrating different engines has much more advantages in maintenance and application, CCTV reported.

In early July, China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, an institute of the corporation, said on its website that it was coordinating with other institutes to study the new vehicle.

Yang Yang, an engineer of the institute, said that common people will not need special training to travel to space on the vehicle.

He said the current rocket engine provides great propulsion during the start of flight, adding overload times of people's weights, which is unbearable for most people, but people would be able to endure the slow acceleration on the new vehicle.






A screenshot shows an artist's impression of the new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]​
Currently, people enjoy real space travels through two ways - the suborbital flight that allows people to enjoy couple of minutes of weightlessness but it costs more than $100,000 and the orbital flight that costs around $20 million.

Some private companies, especially in the US, can provide suborbital flights. But if people want an orbital flight, then they would have to go on a Russian space ship at present.

The US company SpaceX's carrier rocket with reusable parts has started cargo service to the International Space Station, but it is still unclear when it will be able to provide private space travel service and it might cost tens of millions, according to reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

I think those words in bold letters is a very good indicator that CZ-9 is the one mentioned below. The other Large and Heavy launch rocket is CZ-5 and its development is already completed, and will be launched from Hainan island very soon.

From state media CCTV weibo:
Forwarding congratulations! *China's largest aerospace diameter solid rocket motor* ignition experiments successfully [Applause]] Today, China independently developed the first 3 meters diameter solid aerospace engine in Xi'an, completed the first ignition experiments, and this is *by far the largest aerospace solid rocket motor*, *the core technology would in the future apply to China's large and heavy rocket launchers*, marked the development of the space carrying capacity of our country has entered a new milestone.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-space-capabilities.84216/page-90#ixzz4GFrB0CU8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> A screenshot shows an artist's impression of the new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]​



that pic is skylon spaceplane concept from reaction engines company 

cctv actually just using skylon animation clip for illustrative purpose only, because the chinese one plan to use similar type engine too. chinadaily guy should be fired for misleading or for not checking facts lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's lunar rover Jade Rabbit retires*
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-03 16:02:39

BEIJING, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's lunar rover Jade Rabbit, launched as part of the Chang'e-3 lunar mission in 2013, has stopped operations, according to an official announcement.

The State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) said on Wednesday that Chang'e-3, China's first lunar lander, has operated on the moon for 31 months, exceeding its design life by 19 months.

Chang'e-3 entered its 33th lunar night on July 28. A lunar night lasts approximately 14 earth days.

According to SASTIND, the Chang'e-3 has collected a large amount of scientific data, and the Jade Rabbit, far exceeding its design life of three months, completed many challenging missions for Chang'e-3, such as obtaining images of the moon's geological layers for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

Update: the length of the 3-meter-diamater solid fueled motor is 8.6 meters.

This would puts its thrust-to-length ratio lower than that of the S200, P238, or SRB, but the comparison isn't exactly a gospel to its potential, given the short overall length of the test platform and differences in physical configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Update: the length of the 3-meter-diamater solid fueled motor is 8.6 meters.
> 
> This would puts its thrust-to-length ratio lower than that of the S200, P238, or SRB, but the comparison isn't exactly a gospel to its potential, given the short overall length of the test platform and differences in physical configuration.


Trust-to-length ratio is significative only when the solid rocket engines have the same diameter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Trust-to-length ratio is significative only when the solid rocket engines have the same diameter.



Which they do. The S200 has a 3.2 m diameter and the P238 3.06 m. Slightly varied, perhaps, but certainly not to the extent that would invalidate any extrapolations that require the thrust-to-length ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Two CZ-2F rockets transferred to launch center in China*
2016-08-03 17:08:00 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Zhang Shuai



A screenshot of CCTV shows one part of the CZ-2f carrier rocket is being carried to the train. [Photo: ifeng.com]

China is transferring two of its Long March II F or CZ-2F carrier rockets to their launch site in the west of the country.

This is the first time that two CZ-2F rockets are being transferred to the launch center at the same time.

One of the carrier rockets is scheduled for launch in the third quarter of this year to send the Tiangong-2 space laboratory into space. The other carrier rocket will lift off later carrying two astronauts to dock with the space laboratory and embark onto the Tiangong-2.

During their planned 30 day stay at the space laboratory, the two Chinese astronauts will carry out a variety of scientific research and applications, testing some key techniques and exploring the possibility of long-term human residence in space.

Jing Muchun, chief commander of CZ-2F rockets explains:

"Let's put it this way; it's the start of the final battle of the mission of Tiangong-2 space laboratory. We are going to complete the en-masse lifting and thorough checking of the rocket, upon its arrival at the launch center. The rockets have to be sent into space without a hitch, hidden or otherwise. This is our ultimate goal."

Compared with their immediate predecessors launched in 2011, only a few improvements have been made on the new type of CZ-2F rockets, which experts say indicate the maturity of the techniques and technology used on this rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Largest solid-fuel rocket motor for Long March 9 (CZ-9, 长征九号) 

*Largest solid-fuel rocket motor for Long March 9 (CZ-9, 长征九号)
*
SciNews

Published on Aug 2, 2016
China’s largest solid-fuel rocket motor
The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) successfully conducted an ignition test of their largest solid-fuel rocket motor, expected to be used in future super heavy-lift launch vehicle Long March 9 (LM-9, Changzheng 9, CZ-9, 长征九号). The first three meters solid rocket engine was fired for 100 seconds, reaching a temperature of 3000 degrees Celsius, in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

onebyone said:


> Largest solid-fuel rocket motor for Long March 9 (CZ-9, 长征九号)
> 
> *Largest solid-fuel rocket motor for Long March 9 (CZ-9, 长征九号)
> *
> SciNews
> 
> Published on Aug 2, 2016
> China’s largest solid-fuel rocket motor
> The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) successfully conducted an ignition test of their largest solid-fuel rocket motor, expected to be used in future super heavy-lift launch vehicle Long March 9 (LM-9, Changzheng 9, CZ-9, 长征九号). The first three meters solid rocket engine was fired for 100 seconds, reaching a temperature of 3000 degrees Celsius, in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.


Who say CZ-9 rocket project has not approved yet? I can bet 2022-2025. China will send a man to moon. If better, China skipped moon and straight go for Mars and be the first country conducting manned mission to Mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

JSCh said:


> *Chinese researchers plan space travel at lower cost for common people*
> By Guo Kai (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-02 13:47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot shows an artist's impression of the new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]​
> Chinese scientists are researching a new type of aerospace vehicle that will take even those who have never had training to space in about 10 years' time at a much lower cost compared to the current price.
> 
> China Central Television (CCTV) reported Monday that scientists from China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation have started work on a new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies.
> 
> The vehicle will integrate air-breathing engines, such as turbine and ramjet engines, and rocket engine, which would allow it to operate as a normal plane in the atmosphere and as a rocket in space.
> 
> Researchers said the new vehicle will be reusable and take off and land at normal airports, without the need for special launch pads like the current rockets require, which will reduce cost substantially.
> 
> Zhang Yong, a scientist from the corporation, said they expect to master key technologies in about three to five years, and significantly improve the vehicle's capability during the application.
> 
> The vehicle is expected to be used for suborbital flight and orbital insertion by 2030, Zhang said. The expeditions will be between dozens to hundreds of kilometers from the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot shows an artist's impression of the new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]​
> Compared with the space shuttles and the partially recovered carrier rockets, the new vehicle integrating different engines has much more advantages in maintenance and application, CCTV reported.
> 
> In early July, China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, an institute of the corporation, said on its website that it was coordinating with other institutes to study the new vehicle.
> 
> Yang Yang, an engineer of the institute, said that common people will not need special training to travel to space on the vehicle.
> 
> He said the current rocket engine provides great propulsion during the start of flight, adding overload times of people's weights, which is unbearable for most people, but people would be able to endure the slow acceleration on the new vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot shows an artist's impression of the new vehicle integrating different kinds of engine technologies. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]​
> Currently, people enjoy real space travels through two ways - the suborbital flight that allows people to enjoy couple of minutes of weightlessness but it costs more than $100,000 and the orbital flight that costs around $20 million.
> 
> Some private companies, especially in the US, can provide suborbital flights. But if people want an orbital flight, then they would have to go on a Russian space ship at present.
> 
> The US company SpaceX's carrier rocket with reusable parts has started cargo service to the International Space Station, but it is still unclear when it will be able to provide private space travel service and it might cost tens of millions, according to reports.


This is a great exciting news! Better than any reusable rockets. Can't wait for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

SinoSoldier said:


> Which they do. The S200 has a 3.2 m diameter and the P238 3.06 m. Slightly varied, perhaps, but certainly not to the extent that would invalidate any extrapolations that require the thrust-to-length ratio.


I suspect this guy is an Indy. Normal Chinese wont give a damn about an Indian rocket engine

Notice the subtle message he is repeating

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> I suspect this guy is an Indy. Normal Chinese wont give a damn about an Indian rocket engine
> 
> Notice the subtle message he is repeating



Just wanted to ask you why your handle is Han Patriot? Why not Chinese Patriot? You do realize China is not simply Han, don't you?


----------



## lcloo

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just wanted to ask you why your handle is Han Patriot? Why not Chinese Patriot? You do realize China is not simply Han, don't you?



You are trolling on racial issue?

汉Han is a Chinese character with many different meanings.

Dynasty, ethnic race, man of strong character, man, family names, name of rivers etc. .........

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jkroo

lcloo said:


> You are trolling on racial issue?
> 
> 汉Han is a Chinese character with many different meanings.
> 
> Dynasty, ethnic race, man of strong character, man, family names, name of rivers etc. .........


You are smart guy, bro. You got excellent comprehension to our words thanks to the civilization.

Han also could be 汗，憾，喊，函，喊，旱，鼾，焊，瀚，捍........

The list will be very very long that could drive that boy mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Earth science discussion latest sign of NASA-China ties*
by Jeff Foust — August 4, 2016




An illustration of the various NASA and other Earth science satellites in the "A-train". China had considered adding its own to the series, but decided to find other ways to cooperate with NASA. Credit: NASA

WASHINGTON — The head of NASA’s Earth science division, Michael Freilich, met with Chinese officials last month regarding potential coordination between the two countries on an upcoming Chinese mission, the agency said Aug. 4.

The meeting, first reported by the Hong Kong newspaper _South China Morning Post_ but not initially confirmed by NASA, is the latest sign that the space agency is finding ways to work with China despite strict limitations placed by Congress on bilateral cooperation.

“As part of coordination discussions between NASA and the Chinese Academy of Sciences related to Earth science research, Dr. Freilich met with his counterparts at the Chinese Academy of Sciences on July 12, 2016, in Beijing,” NASA spokesman Steve Cole said Aug. 4.

_Advertisement_

The purpose of the meeting, Cole said, was “to discuss scientific data exchange and China’s plans for the launch of its new carbon monitoring mission, TanSat.” Cole did not disclose the outcome of the meeting, and said “no follow-up activities planned at this time.”

TanSat is a 500-kilogram satellite under development by the Chinese Academy of Sciences to measure carbon dioxide levels in the Earth’s atmosphere. The spacecraft is scheduled for launch late this year on a Long March 2D rocket.

The mission of TanSat is similar to NASA’s Orbiting Carbon Observatory 2 (OCO-2) spacecraft, launched in 2014. However, TanSat may be able to measure carbon dioxide levels with “unprecedented precision,” according to the _South China Morning Post_ report.

China had previously expressed an interest in including TanSat in a constellation of Earth science satellites known as the Afternoon Constellation or A-Train, so named because the satellites pass over the Equator at 1:30 p.m. local time. The A-Train includes several satellites from the U.S., France and Japan that pass over the same region within minutes of each other, allowing for coordinated observations.

However, China opted to use a slightly different orbit “due to the complicated requirements and operational procedures for all participants in the A-Train,” according to a comment from a Chinese Academy of Sciences official provided to eoPortal, an Earth observation website run by the European Space Agency.

The discussions between NASA and the Chinese Academy of Sciences took place even though there are strict limitations on bilateral cooperation between NASA and Chinese entities. Language in appropriations bills in recent years largely restricts NASA and the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy from any cooperative efforts with Chinese organization.

The most recent language, included in the fiscal year 2016 omnibus spending bill passed in December 2015, prevents NASA and OSTP from spending funds “to develop, design, plan, promulgate, implement, or execute a bilateral policy, program, order, or contract of any kind to participate, collaborate, or coordinate bilaterally in any way with China or any Chinese-owned company.”

The bill, though, does allow such cooperation provided it does not involve the transfer of sensitive technology, or interactions with Chinese officials known to be involved in human rights violations, provided Congress certifies those plans at least 30 days in advance. Cole said that the July 12 meeting “was conducted in full accordance with all applicable U.S. laws.”

NASA is also cooperating with China in the area of aviation. In an Aug. 4 blog post on the NASA website, NASA Administrator Charles Bolden said that, after concluding ongoing meetings in Japan, he would visit China “to discuss areas of mutual interest in aviation research” with the Chinese Aeronautical Establishment (CAE).

“This will be part of ongoing conversations that began in November of 2014 and have continued through a NASA-CAE workshop in Beijing that was held in August 2015,” Bolden wrote.

Outside of NASA, where there are fewer restrictions on U.S.-China space cooperation, there have been meetings between the countries on both civil and military space issues. “Over the last year, we have made significant progress with China on space security and sustainability issues,” said Frank Rose, assistant secretary of state for arms control, verification and compliance, at a July 21 symposium on international cooperation in commercial space activities at the French Embassy here.

Those meetings included the first U.S.-China civil space dialogue, involving the U.S. State Department and the Chinese space agency, which took place in September 2015 in Beijing. A separate meeting between the two countries on space security issues took place in Washington in May.

Such meetings, he said, are evidence that the two countries can cooperate despite having differing views on space policy issues. “Despite the differences we have with Russia and China — and believe me, we have some serious differences with them on space security issues — there are also opportunities where we can find common ground,” he said.

- See more at: http://spacenews.com/earth-science-discussion-latest-sign-of-nasa-china-ties/#sthash.oY1G7Kod.dpuf

http://spacenews.com/earth-science-discussion-latest-sign-of-nasa-china-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches first mobile telecom satellite *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-06 01:15:28 | Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on Aug. 6, 2016 shows the Tiantong-01 satellite is launched with the Long March-3B carrier rocket at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center. The Tiantong-01 satellite is the first satellite of China's home-made satellite mobile telecom system, and a key part of the country's space information infrastructure.(Xinhua/Du Cai)

XICHANG, Sichuan, Aug. 6 (Xinhua) -- China on early Saturday successfully launched the first satellite for mobile telecommunication.

The Tiantong-01 satellite was launched at 00:22 a.m. Beijing Time, at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, with the Long March-3B carrier rocket.

It is the first satellite of China's home-made satellite mobile telecom system, and a key part of the country's space information infrastructure.

More geostationary satellites will be sent into orbit for the system.

Tiantong-01 was designed by China Academy of Space Technology and its ground service will be operated by China Telecom. It will establish a mobile network with ground facilities, providing services for China, the Middle East, Africa and other areas.

The Long March-3B carrier rocket was produced by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. It was the 232nd flight of the Long March series carrier rockets, and the 36th launch of the Long March-3B.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *China launches first mobile telecom satellite *
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-06 01:15:28 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Aug. 6, 2016 shows the Tiantong-01 satellite is launched with the Long March-3B carrier rocket at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center. The Tiantong-01 satellite is the first satellite of China's home-made satellite mobile telecom system, and a key part of the country's space information infrastructure.(Xinhua/Du Cai)
> 
> XICHANG, Sichuan, Aug. 6 (Xinhua) -- China on early Saturday successfully launched the first satellite for mobile telecommunication.
> 
> The Tiantong-01 satellite was launched at 00:22 a.m. Beijing Time, at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, with the Long March-3B carrier rocket.
> 
> It is the first satellite of China's home-made satellite mobile telecom system, and a key part of the country's space information infrastructure.
> 
> More geostationary satellites will be sent into orbit for the system.
> 
> Tiantong-01 was designed by China Academy of Space Technology and its ground service will be operated by China Telecom. It will establish a mobile network with ground facilities, providing services for China, the Middle East, Africa and other areas.
> 
> The Long March-3B carrier rocket was produced by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. It was the 232nd flight of the Long March series carrier rockets, and the 36th launch of the Long March-3B.


We should have launch this years ago...shouldnt let those Westerners dominate this segment. I guess now we have the Chinese Iridium.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Tiantong-1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China prepares for new round of manned space missions*

BEIJING, Aug. 6 (Xinhua) -- The rockets expected to carry China's second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2 and the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft into space have been delivered to Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

A statement issued by the Manned Space Engineering Office on Saturday said that the center is where the assembly and tests of the rockets, which belong to the Long March-2F rocket series, will be carried out.

The rockets were sent from Beijing Wednesday by rail.

Compared with their predecessors, the two rockets feature technical improvements to improve their safety and reliability, according to China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Tiangong-2 is scheduled to launch in mid-September, and Shenzhou-11, which will carry two astronauts to dock with Tiangong-2, will be sent into space in mid-October.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Video released from Jilin-1 satellite. Resolution said to be 1.13 meter.




​_*More here -> *_长光卫星技术有限公司 | 吉林一号高清动态视频
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's lunar-based telescope observes a binary star system*
August 8, 2016 by Tomasz Nowakowski




The observed (open circles) and theoretical (solid line) light curve of V921 Her. Theoretical light curve without contaminated by the third light is plotted with dashed line. Credit: Zhou et al., 2016.

(Phys.org)—China's Chang'e-3 mission landed on the moon in December 2013 and deployed a lunar rover known as Yutu or Jade Rabbit; it also carried a robotic telescope designed to observe various celestial objects such as galaxies, active galactic nuclei, variable stars, binaries, novae, quasars and blazars in the near-ultraviolet band. The Lunar-based Ultraviolet Telescope (LUT) was recently used by a team of Chinese astronomers to observe a peculiar binary star designated V921 Her. Results of these observations are described in a paper published Aug. 1 on arXiv.org.


Link -> China's lunar-based telescope observes a binary star system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

JSCh said:


> *China's lunar-based telescope observes a binary star system*
> August 8, 2016 by Tomasz Nowakowski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The observed (open circles) and theoretical (solid line) light curve of V921 Her. Theoretical light curve without contaminated by the third light is plotted with dashed line. Credit: Zhou et al., 2016.
> 
> (Phys.org)—China's Chang'e-3 mission landed on the moon in December 2013 and deployed a lunar rover known as Yutu or Jade Rabbit; it also carried a robotic telescope designed to observe various celestial objects such as galaxies, active galactic nuclei, variable stars, binaries, novae, quasars and blazars in the near-ultraviolet band. The Lunar-based Ultraviolet Telescope (LUT) was recently used by a team of Chinese astronomers to observe a peculiar binary star designated V921 Her. Results of these observations are described in a paper published Aug. 1 on arXiv.org.
> 
> 
> Link -> China's lunar-based telescope observes a binary star system



What is binaries star system?


----------



## kuge

Brainsucker said:


> What is binaries star system?


a system of 2 stars that emit 0 &1


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Which they do. The S200 has a 3.2 m diameter and the P238 3.06 m. Slightly varied, perhaps, but certainly not to the extent that would invalidate any extrapolations that require the thrust-to-length ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Long March 4C launches Gaofen-3 Earth Observation Satellite*

August 9, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa







The long awaited launch of Gaofen-3 took place on Tuesday, lofted via the Chinese Long March-4C (Chang Zheng-4C) launch vehicle. The rocket, launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center’s LC9 Launch Complex at 22:55 UTC, successfully orbited the new addition to the Gaofen fleet of remote sensing satellites.

*Chinese Launch:*

Designed by CAST (China Academy of Space Technology), Gaofen-3 employs the CS-L3000B bus configured with multi-polarized C-band SAR at meter-level resolution.

The new satellite has a designed lifespan of eight years and will mainly be used by the State Oceanic Administration (SOA) of China.

Development of the new satellite was initiated in December 2010, with the engineering development beginning in September 2013. The satellite was completed in March 2016.






Gaofen (meaning “High Resolution”) is a series of civilian Earth observation satellites developed and launched for the state-sponsored program known as the China High-definition Earth Observation System (CHEOS).

In May 2010, China officially initiated the development of the CHEOS system, which is established as one of the major national science and technology projects.

The Earth Observation System and Data Center of China National Space Administration (EOSDC-CNSA) is responsible for organizing the construction of the CHEOS that is a near-real time, all-weather, global surveillance network consisting of satellite, stratosphere airships, and aerial observation platforms.






The Earth Observation System and Data Center, China National Space Administration was established in March 2010. The Center is principally responsible for organizing and implementing as well as managing CHEOS. It is also responsible for EO application services, commercial development, technology consultant and international cooperation.

By following an arrangement of integral observation from space, air and ground, the CHEOS develops a space-based system, near space system, aerial system, ground system and application system as a whole to materialize earth observation at high temporal, spatial and spectral resolution, which is now in smooth progress.

Overall, to meet the strategic demands of the national economic development and social progress. The initial plan presented five satellites.

Gaofen-1 uses a CAST2000 bus, configured with one 2 meter panchromatic, an 8 meter multi-spectral camera and one 16m multispectral medium-resolution and wide-view camera. The satellite realizes an integration of imaging capacity at medium and high spatial resolution and with large swath, with designed lifespan of over 5 years. It was launched on April 26, 2013.

Gaofen-2 employs the CS-L3000A bus, configured with one 1 meter panchromatic/4m multi-spectral camera, with designed lifespan of over 5 years. The satellite was launched on August 19, 2014.






Gaofen-4 was developed by CAST and is based on the new GEO remote-sensing satellite bus. It has orbital mass of 4,600 kg and was designed for a life span of 8 years. The satellite was placed into orbit by a Long March-3B launch vehicle from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre on 29 December, 2015.

The future spacecraft, Gaofen-5, sports a SAST5000B bus and is configured with six types of payloads, including visible and short-wave infra hyper-spectral camera, spectral imager, greenhouse gas detector, atmospheric environment infrared detector at very high spectral resolution, differential absorption spectrometer for atmospheric trace gas, and multi-angle polarization detector.

It is designed for 8 years and is scheduled to launch in 2017.

On June 26, 2015, China launched the Gaofen-8 satellite. Developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the satellite is part of a civilian program whose aim is to facilitate climate surveying, disaster response, precision agriculture mapping, urban planning and road network design.

Its imagery will be mostly used by the Ministry of Land and Resources, the Ministry of Environmental Protection, and the Ministry of Agriculture. The satellite was launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center using a Long March-4B rocket.

On September 14, 2015, another Gaofen satellite, Gaofen-9, was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, using a Long March-2D. Possibly a civilian version of the Yaogan Weixing-2 (Jianbing-6) satellite, Gaofen-9 will provide sub-meter class resolution optical images for city planning, road network design, land ownership determination etc. purposes.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/08/long-march-4c-launches-gaofen-3/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> *Long March 4C launches Gaofen-3 Earth Observation Satellite*
> 
> August 9, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long awaited launch of Gaofen-3 took place on Tuesday, lofted via the Chinese Long March-4C (Chang Zheng-4C) launch vehicle. The rocket, launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center’s LC9 Launch Complex at 22:55 UTC, successfully orbited the new addition to the Gaofen fleet of remote sensing satellites.
> 
> *Chinese Launch:*
> 
> Designed by CAST (China Academy of Space Technology), Gaofen-3 employs the CS-L3000B bus configured with multi-polarized C-band SAR at meter-level resolution.
> 
> The new satellite has a designed lifespan of eight years and will mainly be used by the State Oceanic Administration (SOA) of China.
> 
> Development of the new satellite was initiated in December 2010, with the engineering development beginning in September 2013. The satellite was completed in March 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaofen (meaning “High Resolution”) is a series of civilian Earth observation satellites developed and launched for the state-sponsored program known as the China High-definition Earth Observation System (CHEOS).
> 
> In May 2010, China officially initiated the development of the CHEOS system, which is established as one of the major national science and technology projects.
> 
> The Earth Observation System and Data Center of China National Space Administration (EOSDC-CNSA) is responsible for organizing the construction of the CHEOS that is a near-real time, all-weather, global surveillance network consisting of satellite, stratosphere airships, and aerial observation platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Earth Observation System and Data Center, China National Space Administration was established in March 2010. The Center is principally responsible for organizing and implementing as well as managing CHEOS. It is also responsible for EO application services, commercial development, technology consultant and international cooperation.
> 
> By following an arrangement of integral observation from space, air and ground, the CHEOS develops a space-based system, near space system, aerial system, ground system and application system as a whole to materialize earth observation at high temporal, spatial and spectral resolution, which is now in smooth progress.
> 
> Overall, to meet the strategic demands of the national economic development and social progress. The initial plan presented five satellites.
> 
> Gaofen-1 uses a CAST2000 bus, configured with one 2 meter panchromatic, an 8 meter multi-spectral camera and one 16m multispectral medium-resolution and wide-view camera. The satellite realizes an integration of imaging capacity at medium and high spatial resolution and with large swath, with designed lifespan of over 5 years. It was launched on April 26, 2013.
> 
> Gaofen-2 employs the CS-L3000A bus, configured with one 1 meter panchromatic/4m multi-spectral camera, with designed lifespan of over 5 years. The satellite was launched on August 19, 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaofen-4 was developed by CAST and is based on the new GEO remote-sensing satellite bus. It has orbital mass of 4,600 kg and was designed for a life span of 8 years. The satellite was placed into orbit by a Long March-3B launch vehicle from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre on 29 December, 2015.
> 
> The future spacecraft, Gaofen-5, sports a SAST5000B bus and is configured with six types of payloads, including visible and short-wave infra hyper-spectral camera, spectral imager, greenhouse gas detector, atmospheric environment infrared detector at very high spectral resolution, differential absorption spectrometer for atmospheric trace gas, and multi-angle polarization detector.
> 
> It is designed for 8 years and is scheduled to launch in 2017.
> 
> On June 26, 2015, China launched the Gaofen-8 satellite. Developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the satellite is part of a civilian program whose aim is to facilitate climate surveying, disaster response, precision agriculture mapping, urban planning and road network design.
> 
> Its imagery will be mostly used by the Ministry of Land and Resources, the Ministry of Environmental Protection, and the Ministry of Agriculture. The satellite was launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center using a Long March-4B rocket.
> 
> On September 14, 2015, another Gaofen satellite, Gaofen-9, was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, using a Long March-2D. Possibly a civilian version of the Yaogan Weixing-2 (Jianbing-6) satellite, Gaofen-9 will provide sub-meter class resolution optical images for city planning, road network design, land ownership determination etc. purposes.
> 
> https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/08/long-march-4c-launches-gaofen-3/




SAR Earth Observation Satellite with 1-m resolution! China's 11th space launch this year. Good going!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Brainsucker said:


> What is binaries star system?


Binary star system is a star system with exactly two sun/star.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Gaofen-3 Synthetic Aperture Radar imaging satellite (高分三号/GF-3)*



SciNews

*Quantum Science Satellite - CZ-2D - Jiuquan, LC43/603 - August 16, 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*So it turns out China's Yutu Moon rover could still be alive*
Andrew Jones
2016/08/10

China's Jade Rabbit rover was the first such mission to the Moon since the 1970s, and has contributed to scientific discoveries and top quality images of the Moon. 

So when it was reported last week that the lunar rover had bitten the lunar dust, the news was understandably widely covered and received with sadness.

However, those reports may turn out to be premature.

News of the demise of Yutu, as it is named in Chinese, began on July 31 with the appearance of a widely-shared 'farewell' post from the rover's official account on Sina Weibo, China's Twitter-like social media platform.





It was then seemingly confirmed by Chinese state media such as People's Daily (Chinese) that Jade Rabbit had ceased operating at the start of its 33rd lunar night, some 972 days after launch on December 2, 2013.

The reports cited a source at the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND), which oversees the country's space activities. 

This in turn resulted in a slew of articles in Western media reporting the death of Yutu, with the assumption that the rover had failed some time after the start of the latest lunar night, when temperatures sink as low as minus 180 degrees Celsius.



_*Con't reading -> *_So it turns out China's Yutu Moon rover could still be alive | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> *So it turns out China's Yutu Moon rover could still be alive*
> Andrew Jones
> 2016/08/10
> 
> China's Jade Rabbit rover was the first such mission to the Moon since the 1970s, and has contributed to scientific discoveries and top quality images of the Moon.
> 
> So when it was reported last week that the lunar rover had bitten the lunar dust, the news was understandably widely covered and received with sadness.
> 
> However, those reports may turn out to be premature.
> 
> News of the demise of Yutu, as it is named in Chinese, began on July 31 with the appearance of a widely-shared 'farewell' post from the rover's official account on Sina Weibo, China's Twitter-like social media platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then seemingly confirmed by Chinese state media such as People's Daily (Chinese) that Jade Rabbit had ceased operating at the start of its 33rd lunar night, some 972 days after launch on December 2, 2013.
> 
> The reports cited a source at the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND), which oversees the country's space activities.
> 
> This in turn resulted in a slew of articles in Western media reporting the death of Yutu, with the assumption that the rover had failed some time after the start of the latest lunar night, when temperatures sink as low as minus 180 degrees Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Con't reading -> *_So it turns out China's Yutu Moon rover could still be alive | gbtimes.com



*
“It seems that Yutu is currently more retired than deceased, and could yet wake up, with its plutonium heaters apparently protecting its internal electronics during hibernation.”

*
Best wish to Yutu!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

NOTAMs for this launch Quantum Science Satellite - CZ-2D - Jiuquan - August 15, 2016 (~17:40 UTC)

A2051/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N332411E0981616-N332859E0975104-N342143E0980517-N341655E0983043 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *15 AUG 17:33 2016 UNTIL 15 AUG 18:06 2016*. CREATED: 12 AUG 06:23 2016

A2050/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N351710E0984540-N352046E0982620-N354948E0983423-N354456E0990018
BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *15 AUG 17:33 2016 UNTIL 15 AUG 18:00 2016*. 
CREATED: 12 AUG 06:21 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

onebyone said:


> NOTAMs for this launch Quantum Science Satellite - CZ-2D - Jiuquan - August 15, 2016 (~17:40 UTC)
> 
> A2051/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N332411E0981616-N332859E0975104-N342143E0980517-N341655E0983043 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *15 AUG 17:33 2016 UNTIL 15 AUG 18:06 2016*. CREATED: 12 AUG 06:23 2016
> 
> A2050/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N351710E0984540-N352046E0982620-N354948E0983423-N354456E0990018
> BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *15 AUG 17:33 2016 UNTIL 15 AUG 18:00 2016*.
> CREATED: 12 AUG 06:21 2016




This one deserves its own thread. This is the other World's First from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Satellite spatial resolution of 15cm now and 1.5cm by 2020? 

http://news.3snews.net/2016/0810/42976.html

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Dungeness said:


> This one deserves its own thread. This is the other World's First fr





cirr said:


> Satellite spatial resolution of 15cm now and 1.5cm by 2020?
> 
> http://news.3snews.net/2016/0810/42976.html
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet


He would claim US has better satellite but can't back up his words. Everything from him is based on perception and not reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China Exclusive: Chinese scientists a step closer to studying Einstein's confusion*
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-13 10:07:41
By Xinhua writers Yang Chunxue and Yu Fei

BEIJING, Aug. 13 (Xinhua) -- Amid the intense preparations for the launch of China's first quantum communication satellite, scientists hope it can help unravel one of the strangest phenomena in quantum physics -- quantum entanglement.

By beaming individual entangled photons between space and ground stations, the satellite should be able to test whether the quantum's entanglement property extends over the record-breaking distance.

"We have the technology to produce pairs of entangled photons on the satellite," said Pan Jianwei, academician of Chinese Academy of Science and chief scientist of Chinese quantum communication satellite project.

One photon of an entangled pair will be beamed to a station in Delingha, northwest China's Qinghai Province, and the other to a station in Lijiang, southwest China's Yunnan Province, or in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region in northwest China. The distance between the two ground stations is about 1,200 kilometers.

*"SPOOKY ACTION"*

Quantum physics is the study of the basic building blocks of the world at a scale smaller than atoms. These tiny particles behave in a way that could overturn assumptions of how the world works.

One of the strange properties of quantum physics is that a tiny particle acts as if it's simultaneously in two locations -- a phenomenon known as "superposition." The noted interpretation is the thought experiment of Schrodinger's cat -- a scenario that presents a cat that may be simultaneously both alive and dead.

If that doesn't sound strange enough, quantum physics has another phenomenon that so confounded Albert Einstein that he described as "spooky action at a distance" in 1948.

Scientists found that when two entangled particles are separated, one particle can somehow affect the action of the far-off twin at a speed faster than light.

Scientists liken it to two pieces of paper that are distant from each other; if you write on one, the other immediately shows your message.

In the quantum entanglement theory, this bizarre connection can happen even when the two particles are separated by the galaxy.

*SKY IS NOT THE LIMIT*

The mystery of quantum entanglement has been puzzling scientists since it was detected.

"If you think you understand quantum mechanics, you don't understand quantum mechanics," said Richard Feynman, the late Nobel physics laureate.

Nobel Prize winner Murray Gell-Mann has described quantum mechanics as "that mysterious, confusing discipline, which none of us really understands, but which we know how to use."

Pan and other scientists desperately want to understand the mystery.

To his delight, the quantum communication satellite project he's leading might soon reveal the secret.

If you want to explore new physics, you must push the limits, Pan said in an interview with scientific journal Nature in January.

Pan believes that quantum entanglement exists over any distance in principle, but he wants to see if there's some physical limit with the help of the satellite.

"People ask if there's some sort of boundary between the classical world and the quantum world: we hope to build some sort of macroscopic system in which we can show that quantum phenomena can still exist," he said.

Pan also revealed that they also want to see if it's possible to distribute entanglement between the Earth and the Moon in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

Beast said:


> He would claim US has better satellite but can't back up his words. Everything from him is based in perception and not reality.



Reality doesn't matter to them. They live in a delusional make-believe world.

2030 superpower video proves my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> He would claim US has better satellite but can't back up his words. Everything from him is based in perception and not reality.



China is starting to claim the superiority of the space warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Satellite spatial resolution of 15cm now and 1.5cm by 2020?
> 
> http://news.3snews.net/2016/0810/42976.html
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



That is too good. Beyond belief actually.


----------



## SOHEIL

Bussard Ramjet said:


> That is too good. Beyond belief actually.



Not exactly !


----------



## onebyone

*Chinese astronauts to live in Tiangong 2 space lab for 30 days*






*Tiangong-2*

*



*
*China Prepares to Launch Orbital Space Station Tiangong-2
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> He would claim US has better satellite but can't back up his words. Everything from him is based on perception and not reality.



Maybe our friend (wrongly) believes that an average American somehow has higher IQ than an average Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese Scientists Sure About Features of Shenzhou-11 Spacecraft *
CCTV+
Published on Aug 13, 2016

China's Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft has arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on Saturday, readying itself for liftoff later in the year for a docking with the country's manned first space lab Tiangong-2.

Tiangong-2 will be launched in September, to be followed by Shenzhou-11 with two astronauts on board.

Before departing for Jiuquan, Shenzhou-11 has allowed a brief peek for China Central Television to get some rough ideas about its similarities and differences with its predecessors.

Like its predecessors, Shenzhou-11 also has three modules, namely the orbital module, the returning capsule and the propelling module. Though it is designed with three cabins for as many astronauts, Shenzhou-11 will be launched with just two astronauts on board.

"It's a manned spacecraft. If there are fewer people on board, we can transport more cargo in the stead for to-go and to-come-back trips with materials for space experimentation," says Zheng Wei, assistant chief designer of spacecraft system with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Shenzhou-11 will dock with Tiangong-2 for a joint 30-day space flight, which will be longest manned space flight for China. It is therefore also a test for the spacecraft itself.

"Shenzhou-II has inherited all the tried and true features of its predecessors of Shenzhou-8, -9 and -10. It is therefore of confirmed stability, higher reliability and more maturity," Zheng adds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Tiangong-2 Space lab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

Shenzhou-11 arriving at Jiuquan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Maybe our friend (wrongly) believes that an average American somehow has higher IQ than an average Chinese.


His words is just fart without any backing. I despise this kind of people. No substance and still dare to act tough.



JSCh said:


> * Chinese Scientists Sure About Features of Shenzhou-11 Spacecraft *
> CCTV+
> Published on Aug 13, 2016
> 
> China's Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft has arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on Saturday, readying itself for liftoff later in the year for a docking with the country's manned first space lab Tiangong-2.
> 
> Tiangong-2 will be launched in September, to be followed by Shenzhou-11 with two astronauts on board.
> 
> Before departing for Jiuquan, Shenzhou-11 has allowed a brief peek for China Central Television to get some rough ideas about its similarities and differences with its predecessors.
> 
> Like its predecessors, Shenzhou-11 also has three modules, namely the orbital module, the returning capsule and the propelling module. Though it is designed with three cabins for as many astronauts, Shenzhou-11 will be launched with just two astronauts on board.
> 
> "It's a manned spacecraft. If there are fewer people on board, we can transport more cargo in the stead for to-go and to-come-back trips with materials for space experimentation," says Zheng Wei, assistant chief designer of spacecraft system with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
> 
> Shenzhou-11 will dock with Tiangong-2 for a joint 30-day space flight, which will be longest manned space flight for China. It is therefore also a test for the spacecraft itself.
> 
> "Shenzhou-II has inherited all the tried and true features of its predecessors of Shenzhou-8, -9 and -10. It is therefore of confirmed stability, higher reliability and more maturity," Zheng adds.


Hope it will be Y-20 to do that job in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

onebyone said:


> NOTAMs for this launch Quantum Science Satellite - CZ-2D - Jiuquan - August 15, 2016 (~17:40 UTC)
> 
> A2051/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N332411E0981616-N332859E0975104-N342143E0980517-N341655E0983043 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *15 AUG 17:33 2016 UNTIL 15 AUG 18:06 2016*. CREATED: 12 AUG 06:23 2016
> 
> A2050/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N351710E0984540-N352046E0982620-N354948E0983423-N354456E0990018
> BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *15 AUG 17:33 2016 UNTIL 15 AUG 18:00 2016*.
> CREATED: 12 AUG 06:21 2016



2 major projects to be launched very soon :
Tiangong II
Quantum Satellite



JSCh said:


> *So it turns out China's Yutu Moon rover could still be alive*
> Andrew Jones
> 2016/08/10
> 
> China's Jade Rabbit rover was the first such mission to the Moon since the 1970s, and has contributed to scientific discoveries and top quality images of the Moon.
> 
> So when it was reported last week that the lunar rover had bitten the lunar dust, the news was understandably widely covered and received with sadness.
> 
> However, those reports may turn out to be premature.
> 
> News of the demise of Yutu, as it is named in Chinese, began on July 31 with the appearance of a widely-shared 'farewell' post from the rover's official account on Sina Weibo, China's Twitter-like social media platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then seemingly confirmed by Chinese state media such as People's Daily (Chinese) that Jade Rabbit had ceased operating at the start of its 33rd lunar night, some 972 days after launch on December 2, 2013.
> 
> The reports cited a source at the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND), which oversees the country's space activities.
> 
> This in turn resulted in a slew of articles in Western media reporting the death of Yutu, with the assumption that the rover had failed some time after the start of the latest lunar night, when temperatures sink as low as minus 180 degrees Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Con't reading -> *_So it turns out China's Yutu Moon rover could still be alive | gbtimes.com



Very Interesting read in the whole article
There is a lot more to tell 
Please find the original article in the link and continue reading

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> His words is just fart without any backing. I despise this kind of people. No substance and still dare to act tough.
> ....




I do not want to be heretic, but aren't you the same as well?
Anyway, I know a certain "beast" who always and often claimed ...

- the J-10B is not in operational use...
- the J-11D, however is already...
- the Z-10 would already use a WZ-16...
- the Y-20 would surely participate in the 2016's Aviadarts exercise ...

Honestly the list is even longer in which You always claim certain things but never have a proof of this and even worse, each time alone to ask for a proof leds immediately to harsh words and to stamp the others as China-haters or ignorant foreigners.

I'm for myself expecting the same again and certainly I'm still awaiting your evidence...

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> I do not want to be heretic, but aren't you the same as well?
> Anyway, I know a certain "beast" who always and often claimed ...
> 
> - the J-10B is not in operational use...
> - the J-11D, however is already...
> - the Z-10 would already use a WZ-16...
> - the Y-20 would surely participate in the 2016's Aviadarts exercise ...
> 
> Honestly the list is even longer in which You always claim certain things but never have a proof of this and even worse, each time alone to ask for a proof leds immediately to harsh words and to stamp the others as China-haters or ignorant foreigners.
> 
> I'm for myself expecting the same again and certainly I'm still awaiting your evidence...
> 
> Deino



J-10B indeed is not operation. No official news, no involved in any exercise. J-11D claim of operation is just a joke. Remember my one sentence reply and I did not elaborate further?
Z-10 indeed uses some kind of upgraded engine which I advocate, it need no neccessary be WZ-16 which you initialdenied furiously that no upgrade of engine is carry out. Again you are putting words into my mouth. I claim peace mission and not aviadart. Get your facts , right!

You shall learn from siegecrossbow not to engage so much petty issue with forumer. It will lower your status as moderator.

And until now the coward bussard ramjet still haven give me a proper reply on how advance US satellite compare to latest of China after I present my facts with link. So you want to defend him, go ahead! My assessment of him is correct. I stand by my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

Beast said:


> J-10B indeed is not operation. No official news, no involved in any exercise. J-11D claim of operation is just a joke. Remember my one sentence reply and I did not elaborate further?
> Z-10 indeed uses some kind of upgraded engine which I advocate, it need no neccessary be WZ-16 which you initialdenied furiously that no upgrade of engine is carry out. Again you are putting words into my mouth. I claim peace mission and not aviadart. Get your facts , right!
> 
> You shall learn from siegecrossbow not to engage so much petty issue with forumer. It will lower your status as moderator.
> 
> And until now the coward bussard ramjet still haven give me a proper reply on how advance US satellite compare to latest of China after I present my facts with link. So you want to defend him, go ahead! My assessment of him is correct. I stand by my words.



Anti-China trolls are furious at China's rapid progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Economic superpower said:


> Anti-China trolls are furious at China's rapid progress.


Those trolls will give personal fantasy reply without credible link and articles to back any of their nonsense.

They are just bitter China is ahead of them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Lijiang Ground Station Ready for Quantum Satellite Experimentation*
CCTV+

Published on Aug 13, 2016
The Lijiang ground station is not only the satellite ground station which has taken the shortest time to set up in China, it will also take on part of China's groundbreaking experimentation of a cutting-edge technology - quantum communication or quantum teleportation, all by tracking a satellite for precision.

Situated 3,200 meters above sea level, the Lijiang ground station consists of a 1.8-meter-aperture telescope, a quantum terminal and an integrated control system.

"We've transformed an existing 1.8-meter-aperture telescope. It's the one with the highest tracking precision in China. It gives in a less than 12-centimeter shake while tracking an object 500 kilometers away in space. Such a precision is more than enough for communication," explains He Dong, deputy chief designer of telescope subsystem in the quantum scientific experimentation.

During the upcoming experimentation, the Lijiang ground station is assigned to coordinate with another ground station in west China to do a two-direction entangled quantum distribution. When the quantum satellite travels past over this part of China, it sends down entangled photons to these two ground stations for them to receive. The ground stations have to be highly precise with their telescopes in targeting and tracking the passing satellite, to complete the experimentation."

"We at ground station are demanded to point our telescope to the target precisely and to lock our telescope onto tracking the target steadily. We have only five minutes to do both. We'll depend on the capability of our telescope, its tracking precision, to keep the target steadily in our field of view. By so doing, we can maintain the link, through which the satellite will send the entangled photons," He Dong explains further.

"Our telescope has already acquired this capability, after we have done all adjustments and a trial tracking on the moon of a sun. We are now waiting for this experimentation of quantum communication and quantum entanglement distribution," the deputy chief designer adds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

Can anybody find a live webcast for the launch of the quantum satellite tomorrow?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Those trolls will give personal fantasy reply without credible link and articles to back any of their nonsense.
> 
> They are just bitter China is ahead of them



I remember our previous conversation. I forgot to post links. 

Here is a small commercial company in the US, giving live video from their satellite. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...rate-watch-cars-street-planes-taking-off.html


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I remember our previous conversation. I forgot to post links.
> 
> Here is a small commercial company in the US, giving live video from their satellite.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...rate-watch-cars-street-planes-taking-off.html



Do you realise it is not real time? It is just satellite video. Are you trolling again?

_SkySat-1, which was launched in November, captured up to 90-second video clips at 30 frames per second to create the footage. 
_
http://www.satimagingcorp.com/satellite-sensors/skysat-1/

It can only track 90s video, how is it going to be real time vs China JL-1?







Let me refresh your memory and teach u what is cutting edge technology which american dont even have. 

Which is more advance, I think we do not need a PhD to answer that...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Do you realise it is not real time? It is just satellite video. Are you trolling again?
> 
> _SkySat-1, which was launched in November, captured up to 90-second video clips at 30 frames per second to create the footage.
> _
> http://www.satimagingcorp.com/satellite-sensors/skysat-1/
> 
> It can only track 90s video, how is it going to be real time vs China JL-1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory and teach u what is cutting edge technology which american dont even have.
> 
> Which is more advance, I think we do not need a PhD to answer that...



A video is a video. Having it real time has got nothing to do with sensor technologies, but everything to do with communications. 

Also, what you gave me was also a video, not live video, a video. I gave you a video as well. 

Also, it doesn't take much time to judge that Chinese are behind Americans in all aspects of space. Your overly nationalistic and chauvinistic sense prevents you from a level head to see reality. 

That is why nationalism can be bad. It can prevent actual, and realistic apprisal of the situation.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> A video is a video. Having it real time has got nothing to do with sensor technologies, but everything to do with communications.
> 
> Also, what you gave me was also a video, not live video, a video. I gave you a video as well.
> 
> Also, it doesn't take much time to judge that Chinese are behind Americans in all aspects of space. Your overly nationalistic and chauvinistic sense prevents you from a level head to see reality.
> 
> That is why nationalism can be bad. It can prevent actual, and realistic apprisal of the situation.



 Indian denial is unbelievable... Ok, you win. American satellite is more advance. No need facts and link. Based on perception.  @AndrewJin Look at how your good nemesis is trolling here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Bussard Ramjet said:


> A video is a video. Having it real time has got nothing to do with sensor technologies, but everything to do with communications.
> 
> Also, what you gave me was also a video, not live video, a video. I gave you a video as well.
> 
> Also, it doesn't take much time to judge that Chinese are behind Americans in all aspects of space. Your overly nationalistic and chauvinistic sense prevents you from a level head to see reality.
> 
> That is why nationalism can be bad. It can prevent actual, and realistic apprisal of the situation.



 Come 2020 after the ISS falls out from orbit, China's Tianggong 2 Space Laboratory will be the only Space Station up in space and since Americans Astronauts are not permitted to participate due to a bill introduced by shortsighted US politicians, how advance can they be then apart from reliving their past glory days of the lunar landing.

They can't even find a replacement for the Russian RD-180 rocket engines as their own BE-4 engine is not ready.
 Perhaps they should considered sourcing it from the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Economic superpower said:


> They are Indians. Stupidity is a national trait of theirs.



And you have shown your level of intellect by this one single comment of yours. You seem to be a Chinese fanboy, who did nothing in his life, except clap loud and tight.



Economic superpower said:


> They are Indians. Stupidity is a national trait of theirs.



Anyways, I am just gonna excuse myself from this thread. I have no time for losers like you.


----------



## yantong1980

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You seem to be a Chinese fanboy, who did nothing in his life, except clap loud and tight.



For sure, IMHO any Chinese thread here not for you. Just tellin' you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 2D launches world’s first quantum communications satellite*
August 15, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa





The Chinese have launched the first satellite that can achieve quantum communications between space and Earth. The launch of the Quantum Science Satellite – called Mozi – took place at 17:40 UTC on Monday using a Long March-2D (Chang Zheng-2D) launch vehicle from the 603 Launch Pad of the LC43 complex at the Jiuquan space center.
*
Chinese Launch:*

The new satellite is dedicated to quantum science experiments. The Quantum Space Satellite, (or Quantum Experiments at Space Scale) will test the phenomena of quantum entanglement.

Operated by the China Academy of Sciences, this 500 kg satellite – announced as the name “Mozi” in honor of a fifth century BC Chinese scientist – contains a quantum key communicator, quantum entanglement emitter, entanglement source, processing unit, and a laser communicator.




QUESS will relay transmissions between two ground stations (one in China, and the other in Europe) transmitting quantum keys.

During the mission, Chinese scientists will implement a series of science missions between the satellite and quantum communication ground stations.

QSS will operate on a Sun-synchronous circular orbit with an altitude of 600 km.

One of the major objectives of the mission is to set a Quantum Key Distribution from satellite to ground, setting an ultra-long-range quantum channel between ground and satellite with the assistance of high-precision acquisition, tracking and pointing system, implement a quantum key distribution between the satellite and the ground stations, and carry out unconditional secure quantum communication experiments.




The mission will also create a global-scale quantum communication network, establishing a real wide-area network for quantum communication using the satellite repeater and two arbitrary quantum ground stations and their auxiliary local-area fiber quantum networks.

It will also test the Quantum Entanglement Distribution from satellite to two ground stations in China and in Europe, creating a real wide-area network for quantum communication using the satellite repeater and two arbitrary quantum ground stations and their auxiliary local-area fiber quantum networks.

The Austrian Academy of Sciences provided the optical receivers for the European ground stations.

Finally, the QSS plans to achieve Quantum Teleportation from ground to satellite as a totally new way of communication, quantum teleportation is the fundamental process of quantum networks and quantum computing.




A high-quality quantum entanglement source on the ground will be built to achieve ground-to-satellite teleportation experiments based on photon entanglement.

The Quantum Science Satellite consists of several different subsystems: the attitude control subsystem, power subsystem, thermal control subsystem, telemetry and command subsystem, communications subsystem, structure subsystem, and housekeeping subsystem.

In order to design the Quantum Science Satellite, the mission activities, requirements, and mission analysis have been completed at the end of 2011.

Mission definition and justification and key technique research were finalized by the end of 2012. Detailed definitions of the spacecraft were completed in March 2013.

Prototypes of on board devices and components were been built for verification and have been checked and approved at the end of August 2013. Electronic characteristic tests on the prototypes were carried out by the end of September 2013.




After that, in October 2013, the structural prototype of the satellite was assembled and the mechanical environmental simulation tests have been completed.

Subsequently, the thermal balance tests were finalized in December 2013 on the thermal characteristic prototype of the satellite.

At the end of October 2013, some prototypes of on board devices, which are designed for qualification tests, were put into production and were checked and accepted by the end of March 2014. The satellite arrived at Jiuquan on July 8, 2016.

The payload of the quantum science experimental satellite includes quantum key communicator, quantum entanglement emitter, quantum entanglement source, quantum experiment controller and processor and high-speed coherent laser communicator.




The key techniques of the optical communication terminal consist of high precision tracking and pointing, wide-band high-extinction ratio polarization-maintaining capabilities and the aviation engineering of quantum entanglement source.

Developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the Quantum Science Satellite is part of China’s Strategic Priority Program on Space Science.

The first satellite of this program, a dark-matter satellite, was launched into space in December. The second, the country’s first microgravity satellite, the SJ-10, was successfully launched on April 6.

A hard X-ray telescope for black hole and neutron star studies is also expected to be launched in the second half of this year.

The launch also included a Spanish passenger in the form of a 6U CubeSat “³Cat-2” from the NanoSat lab at Universitat Politècnica de Catalunya, classed as “a novel GNSS-R payload for Earth observation”.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*Launch Vehicle and Launch Site:*

The Chang Zheng-2D launch vehicle is a two-stage rocket developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. With storable propellants is mainly used to launch a variety of low earth orbit satellites.

The development of CZ-2D began in February 1990. From 2002, to meet the demand of SSO satellites, the payload fairing of 3350mm in diameter and attitude control engine for the second stage have been successfully developed; and the discharge of remaining propellant and de-orbit of the second stage have been realized.

This launcher is mainly used for launching LEO and SSO satellites.




The CZ-2D can launch a 1,300 kg cargo in a 645 km SSO. The rocket is 41.056 m long and the first, second stages and payload fairing are all 3.35 m in diameter.

Its first stage is the same of the CZ-4 Chang Zheng-4. The second stage is based on CZ-4 second stage with an improved equipment bay. Lift-off mass is 232,250 kg, total length 41,056 meters, diameter 3.35 meters and fairing length 6.983 meters. At launch, it develops 2961.6 kN engine thrust.

The first stage has a 27.91 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,200 kg of N2O4 / UDMH (launch mass of the first stage is 192,700 kg). Equipped with a YF-21C engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,961.6 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 m/s. Burn time is 170 seconds.

*See Also*

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2

The second stage has a 10.9 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, launch mass of 39,550 kg and consuming 45,550 kg of N2O4 / UDMH. Equipped with a YF-24C cluster engine with a main engine vacuum thrust of 742.04 kN and a vernier engine with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,942 m/s and 2,834 m/s, respectively).

The CZ-2D can use two types of fairings depending on the cargo. Type A fairing has a 2.90 meters diameter (total launch vehicle length is 37.728 meters) and Type B fairing with a diameter of 3.35 meters – total launch vehicle length is 41.056 meters.




The first launch of the CZ-2D was on August 9th, 1992 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center orbiting the Fanhui Shei Weixing FSW-2-1 (22072 1992-051A) recoverable satellite.

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in Ejin-Banner – a county in Alashan League of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region – was the first Chinese satellite launch center and is also known as the Shuang Cheng Tze launch center.

The site includes a Technical Centre, two Launch Complexes, Mission Command and Control Centre, Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, tracking and communication systems, gas supply systems, weather forecast systems, and logistic support systems.

Jiuquan was originally used to launch scientific and recoverable satellites into medium or low earth orbits at high inclinations. It is also the place from where all the Chinese manned missions are launched.




The LC-43 launch complex, also known by South Launch Site (SLS) is equipped with two launch pads: 921 and 603.

Launch pad 921 is used for the manned program for the launch of the Chang Zheng-2F launch vehicle (Shenzhou and Tiangong). The 603 launch pad is used for unmanned orbital launches by the Chang Zheng-2C, Chang Zheng-2D and Chang Zheng-4C launch vehicles.

Other launch zones at the launch site are used for launching the Kuaizhou and the CZ-11 Chang Zheng-11 solid propellant launch vehicles.

The first orbital launch took place on April 24, 1970 when the CZ-1 Chang Zheng-1 rocket launched the first Chinese satellite, the Dongfanghong-1 (04382 1970-034A).

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/08/long-march-2d-quantum-communications-satellite/

http://www.chinanews.com/gn/2016/08-16/7973424.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Rocket-carrying ships depart for Long March-5 mission*
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-16 13:58:13

NANJING, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- Two rocket-carrying ships on Tuesday departed to pick up and transport the Long March-5 rocket, China's largest carrier rocket scheduled to be launched later this year.

Yuanwang-21 and Yuanwang-22 set out for north China's Tianjin Port to pick up containers holding the Long March-5 and will arrive at Qinglan Port in Wenchang in South China's Hainan Province after a seven-day journey.

Long March-5 will be launched from the Wenchang satellite launch center.

The Yuanwang ships are China's first ships made exclusively to carry rockets.

In early May this year, Yuanwang-21 transported Long March-7 to Wenchang. As Long March-5 is a heavy-lift rocket, it needs two carrying ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Taygibay

Today's NYT heralded the advancements made by China in Quantum transmissions.

Destined to send satellites transmissions both fast and nearly un"hackable", quantum
transmissions as their name implies use quantum processes or in other words make use
of quantum mechanics, a theory less dependent on actual matter such as particules.

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/08/16/world/asia/ap-as-china-satellite.html

This kind of testing, if successful, shows China to have joined America and Europe for
good in the triumvirate exchanging the lead as top pioneers in quantum transmissions.


Congrats and good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Taygibay said:


> Today's NYT heralded the advancements made by China in Quantum transmissions.
> 
> Destined to send satellites transmissions both fast and nearly un"hackable", quantum
> transmissions as their name implies use quantum processes or in other words make use
> of quantum mechanics, a theory less dependent on actual matter such as particules.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/08/16/world/asia/ap-as-china-satellite.html
> 
> This kind of testing, if successful, shows China to have joined America and Europe for
> good in the triumvirate exchanging the lead as top pioneers in quantum transmissions.
> 
> 
> Congrats and good day all, Tay.



Are you French?


----------



## Taygibay

Yes, why?

 Tay.


----------



## jkroo

Great news for the successful launch of 'mozi'--the first quantum communication satellite.

I am now waiting for the quantum computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Launches World's First Quantum Communications Satellite*
By Rachel Courtland
Posted 16 Aug 2016 | 17:30 GMT

The first spacecraft designed to perform quantum communications was launched into space today, from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at 1:40am local time.

The Chinese mission, dubbed Quantum Experiments at Space Scale (QUESS), is the next step for researchers building the technology needed to create large-scale quantum communications networks. Thanks to the fundamental nature of quantum mechanics, which is sensitive to observation and prohibits the copying of unknown states, quantum links should in principle be unhackable. Gregoir Ribordy of the quantum cryptography firm ID Quantique told the _Wall Street Journal _that a quantum transmission is like a message scribbled on a soap bubble: “If someone tries to intercept it when it’s being transmitted, by touching it, they make it burst.”

Free of turbulent air (except for what you hit between Earth and orbit) and the distortions of fiber, space is an attractive place to pursue quantum communications. QUESS, which boasts the ability to generate pairs of entangled photons, will perform experiments in quantum entanglement and teleportation, _Nature _reports_. _But the first order of business will be quantum key distribution, “to establish a quantum key between Beijing and Vienna, using the satellite as a relay,” lead scientist Pan Jian-Wei told _Nature_.

Last year, Thomas Scheidl, a member of the Austrian Academy of Sciences team that is collaborating with Pan and his colleagues, explained to _IEEE Spectrum _how the process would work:

The satellite flies over a ground station in Europe and establishes a quantum link to the ground station, and you generate a key between the satellite and the ground station in Europe. Then, some hours later, the satellite will pass a ground station in China and establish a second quantum link and secure key with a ground station in China.

The satellite then has both keys available, and you can combine both keys into one key...Then you send, via a classical channel, the key combination to both of the ground stations. This you can do publicly because no one can learn anything from this combined key. Because one ground station has an individual key, it can undo this combined key and learn about the key of the other ground station.​
With any luck, the two-year mission will be the first in a string of quantum communications spacecraft—and a progenitor of secure quantum communication for the masses.


China Launches World's First Quantum Communications Satellite - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China's space satellites make quantum leap *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-16 20:10:06 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- China plans to send more quantum communication satellites into orbit after the successful launch of the Quantum Experiments at Space Scale (QUESS) satellite, according to the chief scientist of the project.

Early Tuesday morning, the world's first quantum satellite, nicknamed "Micius" after an ancient Chinese scientist, lifted off from a Long March 2-D rocket. After three months of in-orbit testing, the satellite is designed to start "hack-proof" quantum communications by transmitting uncrackable keys from space to the ground.

Quantum communication is ultra-secure as a quantum photon can neither be separated nor duplicated. Accordingly, it is impossible to wiretap, intercept or crack information it transmits.

"If the new satellite operates well, China will follow up with projects Micius-2 and Micius-3," said QUESS chief scientist Pan Jianwei.

China is striving to set up the first-ever global quantum communication network by around 2030, through linking a satellite constellation consisting of dozens of quantum satellites and ground-based quantum communication networks, said Pan.

Based on this network, China will be able to establish a highly secure quantum Internet, a quantum communication industry, and a new generation of information security systems, scientists say.

Given that QUESS is a low-orbit satellite with limited coverage, it can only be used for satellite to ground quantum communication during the night to avoid sunlight interference. More quantum satellites will be needed to realize highly efficient quantum communication on a worldwide scale, Pan said.

By the end of the year, China will complete and put into operation the world's first secure quantum communication network, the Beijing-Shanghai network.

The 2,000 km network will be used for secure data transmission in the fields of the military, finance and government affairs.

So far, several banks in China have been the first users of quantum encryption.

However, scientist say that it will take another a decade or more for quantum communication to reach individuals. This will involve intensive efforts updating Internet infrastructure and the setting of industry standards.

Meanwhile, Chinese scientists expect more uses for quantum technology in the future, including quantum computers, devices used for energy storage and transfer, as well as for ultra-precise physical and medical measurements.

The successful launch of QUESS marks China taking a lead in the fierce global competition in quantum technology.

This March, the EU announced its initiative on quantum technology with an investment of 1 billion euros (about 1.1 billion U.S. dollars), which is scheduled to launch in 2018.

Pan said that China will push forward international cooperation on quantum information technology research. The first project will test transcontinental quantum communication between China and Austria, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*APXS: New Type of Basalt Discovered on Lunar Surface*
Aug 15, 2016

China's lunar rover Jade Rabbit (also known as Yutu), launched as part of the Chang'e-3 lunar mission in 2013, has stopped operations on August 3. The Active Particle-induced X-ray Spectrometer (APXS), the only scientific payload on the robot arm of the Yutu Rover for the Chang’E-3 mission, has contributed to a discovery of a new type of basalt not known in the current sample collection on the lunar surface. The results were presented on the 46th Lunar and Planetary Science Conference in Texas, USA.

Since its successful landing on the Mare Imbrium in 2013, APXS has completed detection runs on two regions around the landing site three times. Seven major elements (magnesium, aluminum, silicon, potassium, calcium, titanium andiron) and four trace elements (chromium, strontium, ytterbium and zirconium) could easily be identified in the spectrum.

The release of the data has attracted the attention of research institutions worldwide. In collaboration with the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC), the Institute of Geology and Geophysics (IGG), the University of Notre Dame, the University of Nanjing (NJU) and Shandong University (SDU), scientists from the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) deduced the elements’ abundance from the APXS results.

The results showed that the CE-3 basalt can be classified as a mid-Ti, high-AL and low-K group based upon its chemical composition, which implies a type of basalt not found on the lunar surface before now. Meanwhile, joint observation with the Visible-Near Infrared Spectrometer (VNIS), panoramic camera and Lunar Penetrating Radar (LPR) revealed the landing site to be a young multilayered terrane.

Developed by the Institute of High Energy Physics and the Purple Mountain Observatory (PMO), Chinese Academy of Sciences, for the Chang’E-3 mission, APXS is a vital tool to provide valuable data for geochemical research on the moon.

APXS uses the X-ray fluorescence mechanism to determine elemental abundances of both soil and rocks along the traverse of the rover. The eight radioactive sources in the instrument excite the characteristic X-rays of the samples, then the X-rays are detected by the high resolution sensor to accumulate a spectrum, which can be used to deduce the presence and abundance of elements on the moon.

Because of its ability to identify and quantify element abundances, X-ray spectrometers are widely used for in-situ detection in extra-planetary missions. For example, APXS instruments were applied in the science payloads package for all the NASA Mars missions as geochemistry tools.

The IHEP research group dedicated several years to the functional design and performance verification of the instrument. This ensured the APXS was able to complete its in-situ detection mission and to guarantee the safety of the sensor, including protection against extremely low temperature during period of the moon night, and touching the security. The APXS was designed to have three work patterns which included the detecting pattern, the calibration pattern and the warm up pattern. The energy resolution of APXS is 135 eV@5.9 keV, which is the best resolution of any such similar instrument by far.

Research based on the CE-3 data is still underway. It is hoped that APXS instruments could play a role in further space missions such as lunar projects, Mars projects, asteroid projects, comet missions and so on, and to discover more mysteries in the geochemistry of extraterrestrial bodies.






The sensor head, radioactive heat unit and inflight calibration target of APXS (Image by IHEP)​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*More science satellites on the drawing board*
By Zhao Lei in Jiuquan, Gansu (China Daily) Updated: 2016-08-17 07:35

Chinese space scientists are planning to develop several satellites in the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-20), according to senior researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

"We have started preliminary research on four space-based scientific projects - the Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, Water Cycle Observation Satellite, Einstein Probe and as the Magnetosphere, Ionosphere and Thermosphere Program," said Gong Jiancun, deputy director of the academy's National Space Science Center.

"Our center is submitting these projects to the government for review and approval," he added, noting that the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope developed by the academy will be sent into space before the end of this year to explore black holes and the rules of physics in extreme environments.

He made the remarks on Monday before the launch of the country's first quantum experiment satellite, the third science satellite the Chinese Academy of Sciences has sent skyward since December, when it lifted the nation's first science satellite, the Dark Matter Particle Explorer Satellite.

Wu Ji, director of the National Space Science Center, previously told People's Daily that scientists at the center are urging the government to allocate more funds and to adopt favorable policies for science satellite projects.

"NASA in the United States spends about $5 billion every year to develop science satellites, and the European Space Agency spends 2 to 3 billion euros ($2.3 to 3.4 billion) on science satellite programs annually," he was quoted as saying.

"By comparison, China had no science satellite until the end of last year."

He suggested the government include science satellite projects in the National Key Science and Technology Program for long-term planning and receive stable financial support, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*First data from quantum satellite "Micius" received*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-18 20:56:56 | Editor: huaxia



File photo taken on July 27, 2016 shows technical staff install solar wing for the experimental quantum communication satellite at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province. The world's first quantum communication satellite, which China is preparing to launch, has been given the moniker "Micius," after a fifth century B.C. Chinese scientist, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced Monday. According to CAS, the quantum satellite will conduct experiments on high-speed quantum key distribution between the satellite and ground stations, as well as explore quantum teleportation for the first time in the world. (Xinhua)

BEIJING, Aug. 18 (Xinhua) -- The first batch of data from the world's first quantum satellite was received by Chinese scientists, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) said Thursday.

The data was received on Wednesday by the China Remote Sensing Satellite Ground Station (RSGS), located in Miyun on the outskirts of Beijing, at 11:56 a.m.

The 202 MB of data was in good quality and was transferred to China's National Space Science Center.

China launched world's first quantum communication satellite on Tuesday. It is nicknamed "Micius," after a fifth century B.C. Chinese philosopher and scientist.

The satellite is designed to establish "hack-proof" quantum communications by transmitting uncrackable keys from space to the ground, and provide insights into the strangest phenomenon in quantum physics -- quantum entanglement.

RSGS is responsible for establishing satellite reception for China's space sciences and has already built a network for near-earth satellite reception.

Apart from the receiving station in Miyun, a station in Kashgar, northwestern China, and one in Sanya, southern China, will also track and receive data from "Micius" in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beyonder

*China unveils its Mars 2020 probe and science goals*
*http://gbtimes.com/china/china-unveils-its-mars-2020-probe-and-science-goals*






China has released images of its orbiter, lander and rover for its ambitious 2020 Mars mission, along with details of the scientific instruments to be sent to the Red Planet.

Chief architect of the mission, Zhang Rongqiao, told a press conference in Beijing on Tuesday that the mission will be complex and ambitious, including an orbiter, lander and rover.

The lander will carry a gasbag, a parachute and reverse thrust engines in order to achieve a safe landing, while factors such as the long-distance data transmission delay means that the rover will have a high autonomy. 

The science goals include studying the Martian topography, soil, environment, atmosphere and water ice, as well as the planet's internal structure and search for possible signs of life.

The mission will launch on a Long March 5 rocket from the new Wenchang spaceport on the island province of Hainan in summer 2020. 





_Above: China's Mars 2020 lander using thrusters for landing (Xinhua)._
_
After around seven months and 400m kilometres, the mission will attempt to enter Mars orbit and achieve the orbiting, landing and roving aspects of the mission.

Dr Wu Ji, director of the National Space Science Centre in Beijing which develops space science payloads, revealed to gbtimes in February that the orbiter will have on board space particle detectors and cameras capable of detecting methane – the presence of which may indicate biological processes occurring on Mars.

The rover will carry a ground penetrating radar that could reveal a much about the past and present of Mars.




China's 2020 lander, rover and deployment system (Xinhua).

The same instrument allowed China’s Yutu rover to image around 400m below the lunar surface, making intriguing discoveries about the composition and history of the Moon, such as evidence of volcanic floods.






Above: Artist impression of China's 2020 Mars rover.
China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) has also opened a public competition for a name and an iconic logo for the mission.

While China's 2020 mission is ambitious, Zhang said that it will also be a demonstration of technology needed for an unprecented Mars sample return mission around 2030.




*From the Moon to Mars*
China has already successfully put a lander and rover on the Moon in late 2013, but a landing on the Red Planet poses greater challenges, as it involves great speeds than a lunar mission, a thin but significant atmosphere, different gravity and an active planetary surface.

Ye Peijian, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, says the probe is being developed by the team that completed the 2013 Chang'e-3 lunar lander mission.

While this will be China's first attempt at an independent mission to Mars, China first attempted to reach the Red Planet with Yinghuo-1 on the back of Russia’s exciting Phobos-Grunt mission to return samples from one of the moons of Mars in 2011, but the spacecraft failed to leave Earth orbit.

The country was then stung by the success of neighbours and fellow emergent Asian space power India, when it successfully inserted its ‘Mangalyaan’ probe into orbit around Mars in 2014.

China’s 2020 mission will share the optimal launch window for Mars missions, which occurs roughly every two years, with Nasa’s 2020 Mars mission, a Japan-launched mission for the United Arab Emirates and perhaps also the second European-Russian ExoMars mission.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beyonder

Beyonder said:


> *China unveils its Mars 2020 probe and science goals*
> *http://gbtimes.com/china/china-unveils-its-mars-2020-probe-and-science-goals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has released images of its orbiter, lander and rover for its ambitious 2020 Mars mission, along with details of the scientific instruments to be sent to the Red Planet.
> 
> Chief architect of the mission, Zhang Rongqiao, told a press conference in Beijing on Tuesday that the mission will be complex and ambitious, including an orbiter, lander and rover.
> 
> The lander will carry a gasbag, a parachute and reverse thrust engines in order to achieve a safe landing, while factors such as the long-distance data transmission delay means that the rover will have a high autonomy.
> 
> The science goals include studying the Martian topography, soil, environment, atmosphere and water ice, as well as the planet's internal structure and search for possible signs of life.
> 
> The mission will launch on a Long March 5 rocket from the new Wenchang spaceport on the island province of Hainan in summer 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Above: China's Mars 2020 lander using thrusters for landing (Xinhua).
> 
> After around seven months and 400m kilometres, the mission will attempt to enter Mars orbit and achieve the orbiting, landing and roving aspects of the mission.
> 
> Dr Wu Ji, director of the National Space Science Centre in Beijing which develops space science payloads, revealed to gbtimes in February that the orbiter will have on board space particle detectors and cameras capable of detecting methane – the presence of which may indicate biological processes occurring on Mars.
> 
> The rover will carry a ground penetrating radar that could reveal a much about the past and present of Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's 2020 lander, rover and deployment system (Xinhua).
> 
> The same instrument allowed China’s Yutu rover to image around 400m below the lunar surface, making intriguing discoveries about the composition and history of the Moon, such as evidence of volcanic floods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above: Artist impression of China's 2020 Mars rover.
> China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) has also opened a public competition for a name and an iconic logo for the mission.
> 
> While China's 2020 mission is ambitious, Zhang said that it will also be a demonstration of technology needed for an unprecented Mars sample return mission around 2030.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From the Moon to Mars*
> China has already successfully put a lander and rover on the Moon in late 2013, but a landing on the Red Planet poses greater challenges, as it involves great speeds than a lunar mission, a thin but significant atmosphere, different gravity and an active planetary surface.
> 
> Ye Peijian, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, says the probe is being developed by the team that completed the 2013 Chang'e-3 lunar lander mission.
> 
> While this will be China's first attempt at an independent mission to Mars, China first attempted to reach the Red Planet with Yinghuo-1 on the back of Russia’s exciting Phobos-Grunt mission to return samples from one of the moons of Mars in 2011, but the spacecraft failed to leave Earth orbit.
> 
> The country was then stung by the success of neighbours and fellow emergent Asian space power India, when it successfully inserted its ‘Mangalyaan’ probe into orbit around Mars in 2014.
> 
> China’s 2020 mission will share the optimal launch window for Mars missions, which occurs roughly every two years, with Nasa’s 2020 Mars mission, a Japan-launched mission for the United Arab Emirates and perhaps also the second European-Russian ExoMars mission._


Writer failed to mention planned 2 Red Dragon Mission of SpaceX in 2020! Exciting times....


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Gaofen-10 (GF-10) - CZ-4B - TSLC - August 30, 2016 (~18:50 UTC)*

Well, it looks like that this one is launching on August 30 GMT time...... (wee hours of the night on the 31st local time)

A2154/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N302834E1090528-N302143E1094207-N292852E1092859-N293535E1085237 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 30 AUG 18:46 2016 UNTIL 30 AUG 19:11 2016. CREATED: 24 AUG 07:37 2016

Can someone check what launcher does this drop zone corresponds to? There are rumors that a CZ-2C will be used.





https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=40679.0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Well, this fairing drop zone (in red) seems close to the fairing drop zone for CZ-4C used for FY-3B (in green)
Fairing for CZ-2C (used for YG-18) was recovered to the South

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, August 25, 2016, 15:05
*China hi-res SAR satellite sends back pictures*
By Xinhua



*The first batch of pictures transmitted back from Gaofen-3 have been released. Photo above shows the image of Xiamen city acquired by the satellite. (Photo / Xinhua)*

BEIJING - China on Thursday published the first pictures transmitted back to earth from Gaofen-3, the country's first C-band high-resolution Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) satellite with a resolution of one meter.

The State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) published images of the Beijing Capital International Airport, Xiamen city of Fujian Province, the northern port of Tianjin, China's fourth-largest freshwater lake Hongze and the Yellow Sea, which were taken by the satellite.

These images were captured using different imaging modes and all appear to be clear, according to the SASTIND.

The Gaofen-3 satellite was launched on Aug 10 and started to take pictures and send them back from Aug. 15.

The data was received by ground stations and processed by the China Center For Resources Satellite Data and Application.

As of Wednesday, Gaofen-3 has obtained and processed as much as 2.15TB of data.

SASTIND said that tests on ground-based systems will be finished by December and then application tests will begin.

Major users of the satellite's application services include the State Oceanic Administration, Ministry of Civil Affairs, Ministry of Water Resources and China Meteorological Administration.

Gaofen-3 has all-weather, 24-hour earth observation capability, and will provide China with new technologies for ocean environment monitoring, maritime rights protection, disaster monitoring and evaluation, meteorological research, monitoring of water conservation facilities, and water resource management, according to SASTIND.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Ok, success!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

cirr said:


> Ok, success!


What is that?


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Key component(aluminium alloy ring of over 10m in diametre) successfully manufactured for next generation heavy duty carrier rocket






http://www.cq.xinhuanet.com/2016-08/28/c_1119466654.htm

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Key component(aluminium alloy ring of over 10m in diametre) successfully manufactured for next generation heavy duty carrier rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cq.xinhuanet.com/2016-08/28/c_1119466654.htm
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



Given such rate, I think 2020-2022. CZ-9 will be completed and ready for first flight. China may skip Manned lunar landing and straight goes into Manned Mars Mission to beat US target of 2030 landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> Given such rate, I think 2020-2022. CZ-9 will be completed and ready for first flight. China may skip Manned lunar landing and straight goes into Manned Mars Mission to beat US target of 2030 landing.



Sorry, but I couldn't ignore the red flags in your post.

1. The earliest planned date for the CZ-9's maiden flight is 2028. It would take five years merely for its engine to be developed; a maiden flight a year after is technically unfeasible and financially unsound.

2. The CNSA has explicitly stated that it is pursuing a manned lunar mission. Such technologies would have to be mastered and the capabilities thereof studied before they could be applied to a notional Mars mission. Additionally, it is unknown how much mass the CZ-9 can transfer to a heliocentric orbit, or if it is capable of doing so at all.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Sorry, but I couldn't ignore the red flags in your post.
> 
> 1. The earliest planned date for the CZ-9's maiden flight is 2028. It would take five years merely for its engine to be developed; a maiden flight a year after is technically unfeasible and financially unsound.
> 
> 2. The CNSA has explicitly stated that it is pursuing a manned lunar mission. Such technologies would have to be mastered and the capabilities thereof studied before they could be applied to a notional Mars mission. Additionally, it is unknown how much mass the CZ-9 can transfer to a heliocentric orbit, or if it is capable of doing so at all.


That is just a gross estimation. I bet you wouldnt take it seriously. With prioritize and generious fund, things can be speed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beyonder

Beast said:


> Given such rate, I think 2020-2022. CZ-9 will be completed and ready for first flight. China may skip Manned lunar landing and straight goes into Manned Mars Mission to beat US target of 2030 landing.


NASA's current long term Mars Plan is vague(sometime in middle to late 30s!!)....in nature. SLS & Orion are more of Job program than Mars Goal Oriented. No concrete Mars Lander program yet.So, first Man to land on the Mars is still...pretty much within China's reach..if it can continue it's current pace as well as budget. However, Elon Musk has his own plans.If NASA can combine it's plan with SpaceX's..thing's might take less time, but,a big but,US congress holds the key.
I hope China moves toward a Methane/Lox engine...if it truly is serious about Mars!


----------



## Brainsucker

Beyonder said:


> NASA's current long term Mars Plan is vague(sometime time in middle to late 30s!!)....in nature. SLS & Orion are more of Job program than Mars Goal Oriented. No concrete Mars Lander program yet.So, first Man to land on the Mars is still...pretty much within China's reach..if it can continue it's current pace as well as budget. However, Elon Musk has his own plans.If NASA can combine it's plan with SpaceX's..thing's might take less time, but,a big but,US congress holds the key.
> I hope China moves toward a Methane/Lox engine...if it truly is serious about Mars!



Well, I don't think that lander program is still beyond our reach. Because Mars is different to Moon. Plus, it's farther. But I agree, the "first man on Mars" title still open to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China researches high resolution imaging from high orbit*
(Xinhua) 15:11, September 01, 2016

CHANGCHUN, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers are confident of making technological breakthroughs over the next four years in developing high resolution imaging that can see car-sized objects on the earth from high orbit.

Researchers at the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics (CIOMP) are studying camera technologies suited for satellites 36,000 kilometers away from earth, with significant government support.

The CIOMP plan aims to achieve an optical resolution of 2.5 meters for the camera. This is the equivalent of seeing a hair clearly from 800 meters away.

The technologies being researched will enable cameras to operate on satellites in high orbit, known as geostationary orbit, allowing the cameras to appear stationary in the sky and view the same point on earth continuously.

China already has high-resolution imaging in space, but at a lower orbit of about several hundred kilometers away from earth. Low-orbiting satellites constantly move around the earth and can only take snapshots of the earth as they fly.

Based on its considerable experience in the area, CIOMP is confident of completing the research by the end of 2020, said CIOMP deputy head Zhang Xuejun.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 星海军事

First launch failure of CZ-4C


----------



## indiatester

星海军事 said:


> First launch failure of CZ-4C



There was a successful launch just 3 weeks back. I don't know of any launch after that.
What failure are you talking about?


----------



## Nan Yang

indiatester said:


> There was a successful launch just 3 weeks back. I don't know of any launch after that.
> What failure are you talking about?


Afraid so.

*Did China just suffer the first space launch failure of 2016?*

http://gbtimes.com/china/did-china-just-suffer-first-space-launch-failure-2016


----------



## Economic superpower

Nan Yang said:


> Afraid so.
> 
> *Did China just suffer the first space launch failure of 2016?*
> 
> http://gbtimes.com/china/did-china-just-suffer-first-space-launch-failure-2016



And it's the Gaofen-10 satellite. Very important satellite that it was carrying.

Shocking.

Devastating blow to China. Now everything will be delayed.


----------



## indiatester

Nan Yang said:


> Afraid so.
> 
> *Did China just suffer the first space launch failure of 2016?*
> 
> http://gbtimes.com/china/did-china-just-suffer-first-space-launch-failure-2016


Wow... they attempted a launch within a month? They are aggressive.
Learn from the failures and move on. It is after all rocket science!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

星海军事 said:


> First launch failure of CZ-4C



@BoQ77 @Bussard Ramjet Here is your favorite news about China.



Economic superpower said:


> And it's the Gaofen-10 satellite. Very important satellite that it was carrying.
> 
> Shocking.
> 
> Devastating blow to China. Now everything will be delayed.



The failure is the mother of the success. This setback is just nothing compared to China's past experience.

Gaofen-10 is very sophisticated, but China can rebuild it quickly. Fortunately, this failure used to happen before the maiden flight of the CZ-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @BoQ77 @Bussard Ramjet Here is your favorite news about China.
> 
> 
> 
> The failure is the mother of the success. This setback is just nothing compared to China's past experience.
> 
> Gaofen-10 is very sophisticate, but China can rebuild it quickly. Fortunately, this failure used to happen become the maiden flight of the CZ-5.



Gaofen-10 is very sophisticated. But as important as that is, I think the Quantum satellite was more important. Also China should make sure the Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 launches are successful. Those are even more important. Then it's the big daddy CZ-5 launch in November.

China has had an extremely busy 2016 with the launch of CZ-7, launch of Quantum satellite, preparing for CZ-5 launch, preparing for Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 launches.

Gaofen-10 will be rebuilt quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Gaofen-10 is very sophisticated. But as important as that is, I think the Quantum satellite was more important. Also China should make sure the Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 launches are successful. Those are even more important. Then it's the big daddy CZ-5 launch in November.
> 
> China has had an extremely busy 2016 with the launch of CZ-7, launch of Quantum satellite, preparing for CZ-5 launch, preparing for Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 launches.
> 
> Gaofen-10 will be rebuilt quickly.



The first stage was ok, it was the glitch from the second stage. So both rocket engine and Gaofen-10 were ok. China can quickly re-launch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The first stage was ok, it was the glitch from the second stage. So both rocket engine and Gaofen-10 were ok. China can quickly re-launch it.



Wow, I thought if a launch fails then the satellite gets destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Wow, I thought if a launch fails then the satellite gets destroyed.



When the satellite fails to enter into the orbit, then it will get destroyed automatically.

BTW, it wasn't the fault of the satellite, but the second stage of the rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> When the satellite fails to enter into the orbit, then it will get destroyed automatically.
> 
> BTW, it wasn't the fault of the satellite, but the second stage of the rocket.



Oh I see what you meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Oh I see what you meant.



Yep, when both rocket engine and satellite don't have the malfunction, then China doesn't have to make a reassessment, but the launch can be redone after the error of the second stage has been fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, when both rocket engine and satellite don't have the malfunction, then China doesn't have to make a reassessment, but the launch can be redone after the error of the second stage has been fixed.



How long does it take to make another Gaofen-10 satellite?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> How long does it take to make another Gaofen-10 satellite?



I don't know the exact period, but probably it won't take very long make another one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> When the satellite fails to enter into the orbit, then it will get destroyed automatically.
> 
> BTW, it wasn't the fault of the satellite, but the second stage of the rocket.



How sure are you of this information? Rumor has it that it was a failure of the third stage to restart.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SinoSoldier said:


> How sure are you of this information? Rumor has it that it was a failure of the third stage to restart.



Anyway, definitely not the first stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

So far, CNA has no announced any failure. CNA usually will announce even failure after 10hrs.

This launch maybe on a secret mission which super satellite can orbit and enter into correct course by itself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

indiatester said:


> Wow... they attempted a launch within a month? They are aggressive.
> Learn from the failures and move on. It is after all rocket science!



Actually, this was the 4th launch in the last 30 days, 13th launch in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Beast said:


> So far, CNA has no announced any failure. CNA usually will announce even failure after 10hrs.
> 
> This launch maybe on a secret mission which super satellite can orbit and enter into correct course by itself



But apparently the US satellite tracking system failed to detect any satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Economic superpower said:


> But apparently the US satellite tracking system failed to detect any satellite.


If US tracking is so good, it shall be able to track where it goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> If US tracking is so good, it shall be able to track where it goes.



The US satellite tracking system only announces objects in orbit. That there has been none new added means that the satellite or parts of it never entered orbit, and would most probably have re-entered Atmosphere.


----------



## JSCh

large silicon carbide mirror from Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics (CIOMP)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> So far, CNA has no announced any failure. CNA usually will announce even failure after 10hrs.
> 
> This launch maybe on a secret mission which super satellite can orbit and enter into correct course by itself




Again Your wishfull thinking !?

It's sad but anyway a fact ... and I think we should always stick to the facts even if we don't like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Again Your wishfull thinking !?
> 
> It's sad but anyway a fact ... and I think we should always stick to the facts even if we don't like them.
> 
> View attachment 331938
> View attachment 331939
> View attachment 331940
> View attachment 331941


Honestly, the problem most likely occured on the third stage of the rocket. The debris of the first stage means nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Honestly, the problem most likely occured on the third stage of the rocket. The debris of the first stage means nothing.




My post was not related to question any so far discussed cause and surely not meant to bring a first-stage failure back on the table but only to Beast's posts ... I hope he meant his post with sarcasm !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s space lab Tiangong-2 being transferred to launch pad *
CCTV News Published on Sep 8, 2016

China's second orbiting space lab Tiangong-2 and its carrier rocket Long March 2-F are being transferred to a launch pad at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the northwestern province of Gansu. The launch is scheduled for mid-September. China's manned space engineering office says Tiangong-2 will be capable of receiving manned and cargo spaceships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

So there will be no delay of tiangong-2 launched?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> So there will be no delay of tiangong-2 launched?



Friday, September 9, 2016, 14:54
*Tiangong-2 to be launched Sept 15-20*
By Xinhua

JIUQUAN - China's second space lab Tiangong-2 is scheduled to be put into space between September 15 and 20, according to the office of China's manned space program.

The space lab was transferred with its carrier rocket to the launch pad at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Friday, said a statement from the office.

It took 90 minutes to complete the transfer from the assembling center to the launch pad.

"The completion of the transfer signals that the space lab Tiangong-2 mission has entered its launching stage," it said.

Technicians completed testing on the assembling of the lab and the rocket after they had been separately delivered to the launch center in July.

In the next few days, the launch center will continue testing rocket and inject propellent before the launch.

Tiangong-2, which can enable two astronauts to live in space for 30 days, is capable of receiving manned and cargo spaceships and will be used for testing systems and processes for mid-term space stays and refueling.

It will also be involved in experiments on aerospace medicine, space sciences, on-orbit maintenance and space station technologies.

China's first space lab Tiangong-1, which was launched in September 2011, ended its data service earlier this year. It had docked with Shenzhou-8, Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10 spacecraft and undertaken a series of experiments.

###








​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*1st commercial space base to be built in Wuhan*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) 09:19, September 13, 2016

The country's first commercial space industry base will be built in Wuhan, capital of Hubei province, according to an agreement signed on Monday.

The Wuhan National Space Industry Base will focus on the development of carrier rockets and satellites, commercial launch services and applications of satellite data.

The base plans to establish an annual production capacity of 50 carrier rockets and 140 commercial satellites by 2020, said Zhang Di, deputy head of the Fourth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, after a signing ceremony between his company and the governments of Hubei and Wuhan at the Second China Commercial Aerospace Forum.

More than 700 government officials, military officers and experts from the space industry and universities attended the forum in Wuhan.

In mid-February, the Fourth Academy set up the nation's second commercial launch provider, Expace Technology Co, as the backbone of the Wuhan space base, with Zhang as the new company's chairman.

The company, which has registered capital of 300 million yuan ($44.9 million), has signed a 100 million yuan launch contract with several domestic clients, Zhang said. He declined to give clients' names due to business confidentiality.

He added that Expace has received orders for more than 10 launches using the academy's solid-fuel Kuaizhou, or Fast Vessel, rockets.

"In fact, orders have been continuing to swarm into our company, but we have to reject some of them because we must guarantee a good service quality," Zhang said. "We don't worry about orders because our rate, around $10,000 for each kilogram of payload, is much lower than the average charge in the international market, which ranges from $25,000 to $30,000."

In China, a commercial launch generally refers to a space launch activity paid for by an entity other than a Chinese government department or military agency.

China has launched 53 Long March rockets to carry 61 satellites into space for 24 foreign clients.

However, all of these commercial missions were undertaken by the country's Long March rockets, which were developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, another major contractor in China's space sector.

Because of different mission requirements, the Long March series, which mainly uses liquid propellant, has heavier launch capacities and longer flight ranges.

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp began to develop Kuaizhou solid-fuel rockets in 2009, intending to form a low-cost, quick-response rocket family for the commercial launch market.

The first flight of a Kuai-zhou rocket occurred in September 2013, when the company launched the Kuaizhou 1 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province to put an Earth observation satellite into orbit. In November 2014, the Kuaizhou 2 sent another satellite into space from the same launch center.

The Fourth Academy is now making the Kuaizhou 11 and plans to launch it in 2017, according to Liang Jiqiu, chief designer of the Kuaizhou program at the Fourth Academy.

Liang said the Kuaizhou 11 has a liftoff weight of 78 metric tons and will be capable of placing a 1-metric-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 kilometers, or a 1.5-metric-ton payload into a low Earth orbit at an altitude of 400 km.

He said the road-mobile rocket's prelaunch preparations will take very little time, and the launch can be conducted on rough terrain.

Gao Hongwei, chairman of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, said the Kuaizhou rockets have a high level of strategic importance and a huge market potential.

He said investments in the commercial launch sector bring a return of up to 14 times the original input.

Hu Shengyun, a senior rocket engineer at the Fourth Academy, estimates that by 2020, the market value of commercial space activities in China will reach 30 billion yuan annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

NOTAMs have shown up:

A2374/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N382240E1100549-N383756E1101245-N384657E1094015-N383139E1093325-N38 2240E1100549.VERTICAL LIMITS:SFC-UNL. SFC - UNL, *15 SEP 14:04 2016 UNTIL 15 SEP 14:19 2016*. CREATED: 13 SEP 13:21 2016

*TG-2 Tiangong-2 - CZ-2F/T2 - JSLC - September 15, 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

onebyone said:


> NOTAMs have shown up:
> 
> A2374/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N382240E1100549-N383756E1101245-N384657E1094015-N383139E1093325-N38 2240E1100549.VERTICAL LIMITS:SFC-UNL. SFC - UNL, *15 SEP 14:04 2016 UNTIL 15 SEP 14:19 2016*. CREATED: 13 SEP 13:21 2016
> 
> *TG-2 Tiangong-2 - CZ-2F/T2 - JSLC - September 15, 2016*



Any idea where it would be broadcasted live?


----------



## JSCh

*China to build commercial remote sensing satellite constellation with 0.5-meter resolution



*
(People's Daily Online) 17:15, September 14, 2016

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation will launch two satellites at the end of this year, which together will form China's first commercial remote sensing satellite constellation with 0.5-meter resolution.

In 2017, another two satellites of the same type will be launched. By then, China will be able to provide high-quality remote sensing satellite data and value-added service to clients at home and abroad.

The constellation will eventually include 16 satellites with optical remote sensing abilities and 0.5-meter resolution. These will be in addition to four synthetic aperture radar satellites, four optical remote sensing satellites and several high-spectrum satellites. The project, which was started in 2015, is progressing smoothly.

Since China's new-generation carrier rocket was put into use, the country's competitiveness in the commercial launch market has increased significantly, according to Sun Weigang, the corporation’s chief engineer. The Long March series carrier rockets have completed 235 launches, of which 54 were international commercial launches.

The recently released guideline for implementation of innovative projects using high-end equipment stipulates that the Long March-8 rockets will serve primarily for international commercial launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch Tiangong-2 space lab on Sept. 1*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-09-14 18:54:04 | Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on Sept. 14, 2016 shows the press conference about the Tiangong-2 space lab in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province. China will launch the Tiangong-2 space lab from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China's Gobi Desert at 10:04 p.m. on Sept. 15. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)

JIUQUAN, Sept. 14 (Xinhua) -- China will launch the Tiangong-2 space lab from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China's Gobi Desert at 10:04 p.m. on Thursday.

Engineers have begun injecting propellant into the the Long March-2F T2 rocket which will carry Tiangong-2 into space, Wu Ping, deputy director of the manned space engineering office, told the press on Wednesday afternoon.

Once in space, Tiangong-2 will maneuver itself into an orbit about 380 kilometers above the Earth for initial tests. It will then transfer to a slightly higher orbit about 393 kilometers above the Earth when Shenzhou-11will ferry two astronauts to the lab.

The astronauts will remain in Tiangong-2 for 30 days, she said.

In April 2017, China's first cargo spaceship Tianzhou-1, which literally means "heavenly vessel," will dock with Tiangong-2 and provide it with fuel and supplies.

Experiments related to medicine, physics and biology, such as quantum key transmission, space atomic clocks and solar storm research, will be carried out in the lab, she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Web weibo live telecast of TG-2 launch pad





http://weibo.com/p/230912078a0f37be7d8113b22149bbbfeb8b75​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Launch on Chinese calendar ,15th of August? What a date!


----------



## onebyone

*China set to launch Tiangong-2 orbital module*
September 14, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa




China will take another step on its long march to a permanent orbital outpost with the launch of the Tiangong-2 orbital module from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. The launch, to be conducted by a Long March 2F – is set to take place at XX:XXUTC from the 921 Launch Pad of the LC43 Launch Complex. The new orbital outpost will enable the crews to remain in orbit for 30-day missions.


*The long march of Tiangong-2:*

Original built as a back up to Tiangong-1, TG-2 is expected to be identical in size to the previous Chinese station that was launched in 2011.




The original plan was for Tiangong-2 to be launched at the end of 2013 or early in 2014. However, following the successful flights to Tiangong-1, China changed the original roadmap.

That path involved the new orbital module being used to test technologies that will be essential to the future Tiangong modular space station, the first module of which – the Tianhe Space Station Core Module – will be launched in 2018.

The flow towards launch processing picked up the pace when the Tiangong-2 left it Beijing facility on July 7 – arriving at the launch site after a two-day train journey.




The Long March-2F/T2 that will be used to launch Tiangong-2 left Beijing on August 3 by train bound for Jiuquan and arrived at the Satellite Launch Center on August 6.

The rocket stages were then transported to the vertical assembly building and were subjected to initial testing to verify that no damage was suffered during a train ride to the spaceport. Electrical and autonomous tests followed, ahead of mounting the first stage on the mobile launch platform that transported the rocket to the 921 Launch Platform on the LC43 Launch Complex.

After the first stage was secure on the mobile launch platform, engineers integrated the first of the four lateral strap-on boosters and then stacking operations moved on to the second stage.




In the meantime, Tiangong-2 was being prepared in a separate clean room.

After the orbital module was equipped with all necessary items and cargo for its mission, Tiangong-2 was integrated on the launcher adapter and surrounded by the protective fairing. The stack was then transported to the vertical assembly building and integrated into the launcher.

The Long March-2F/T2, with the new Tiangong-2 orbital laboratory, was transported to the launch pad on September 9. After being secured to the launch pad, and all umbilical connections were made, the rocket was ready to take a launch rehearsal that took place on September 11.

Having an increased payload capacity, the new Tiangong-2 space station will use its improved living conditions to verify key technologies, such as on-orbit propellant resupply using the new Tianzhou logistics vehicle.

Tiangong-2 has a length of 14.4 meters, a diameter of 3.35 meters with a maximum diameter of 4.2 meters. Launch mass is 8,600 kg.

*Experiments on Tiangong-2:*

TG-2 will also be used to conduct space science experiments on a relatively large scale compared to China’s previous efforts.




The new station is equipped with a new robotic arm and will be accompanied by the small Banxing-2 satellite for technology demonstrations. It will also capture images of the new station in orbit.

Tiangong-2 will be launched with 14 types of experiments that will focus on cutting-edge technologies such as space materials science and space life science.

The station is equipped with a gamma-ray detector (POLAR), a space-Earth quantum key distribution and laser communications experiment to be used in conjunction with the Mozi ‘Quantum Science Satellite’ and a liquid bridge thermocapillary convection experiment and a space material experiment.

Also included is a stereoscopic microwave altimeter, a space plant growth experiment, and a multi-angle wide-spectral imager and multi-spectral limb imaging spectrometer. Onboard TG-2 there will also be the world’s first-ever in-space cold atomic fountain clock.




Also onboard are a range of payloads developed by the National Space Science Centre (NSSC) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) with collaboration from the University of Geneva in Switzerland. This is the POLAR project, a Gamma-ray burst (GRB) detector.

POLAR will use the Compton Scattering Effect to measure the polarization of incoming photons. POLAR makes no attempt to do a precise localization of the GRB in the sky. This greatly simplifies the design of the detector. Currently, special purpose satellites like SWIFT can provide this information immediately.

Many future satellites will have similar capabilities. To complement this, POLAR can roughly localize strong GRBs independently and with sufficient precision for a stand-alone measurement.




Launched together with Tiangong-2 is the Banxing-2 satellite.

This small 40 kg cubic satellite will be used to take images of the new Chinese orbiting laboratory until a distance of 500 km, and to monitor space debris using a 25 Megapixel high-resolution full-frame visible light camera and fisheye cameras.

The satellite is equipped with three GaAs solar cells and lithium-ion batteries. For orbital maneuvering, the satellite will use a LPG propulsion system developed by the Shanghai Institute of Space Propulsion.

Banxing-2 was developed by the Chinese Academy of Space Technology and Applications Engineering Center on behalf of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

*The missions involving Tiangong-2:*

It can be expected that Tiangong-2 could receive two manned missions, Shenzhou-11 and Shenzhou-12. For this to happen, China has to successfully complete a resupply mission with the logistics carrier Tianzhou-1 next April.




Shenzhou-11 will be launched in October with a crew of two. The main objective of the mission is to break the actual Chinese in orbit permanence record. The crew of Shenzhou-11 will stay on Tiangong-2 for at least 30 days before returning to Earth.

Tiangong-2 will then be boosted to a higher orbit until April 2017 when a Long March-7 rocket will launch from Wenchang with the first Tianzhou carrier with more fuel and water to Tiangong-2.

After an automatic docking, the Chinese orbital outpost will be refueled and if all goes according to plan, will be ready for another manned mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

We can expect that Shenzhou-12 can be launched in the second half of 2017 with a crew of three.

The mission of Shenzhou-12 will be shorter of that of Shenzhou-11, but we might see an EVA from Tiangong-2 in another important step for the construction of the modular space station.

China will have to gain more extravehicular time before committing astronauts to help the construction of the modular station, and Tiangong-2 will be a perfect platform for that.

*Launch Vehicle and launch site:*

Tiangong-2 will be launched by the Long March-2G/T2, a variant of the launch vehicle usually used for the manned Shenzhou program.

This launch vehicle, developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, is different from the original ‘Shenjian’ (Devine Arrow) version that was developed from the Chang Zheng-2E launch vehicle.




That rocket, in turn, was based on the proven flight technology of the Chang Zheng-2C.

Conceptual design work on the CZ-2E launch vehicle began in 1986. The rocket was entered into the world launch services market following a successful test flight in July 1990.

In order to meet the requirements of the rendezvous and docking mission, the Chang Zheng-2F endured nearly 170 technical modifications and utilized five newly developed technologies.

A substantial difference for this rocket is the absence of the launch escape tower, a more bulbous fairing and an improved separation sequence.




On this upcoming mission, the fairing is 12.7 meters long and 4.2 meters in diameter. An additional characteristic of this rocket includes the fact that is capable of more precise orbit insertion accuracy.

This is possible with the introduction of improved navigation systems and complex guidance system that features real-time inputs to the rocket to orbit parameters and uses GPS data outside the measurement error correction parameters so as to achieve double redundancy. Also, more propellant is loaded on the boosters, thus increasing the firing time.

Like the CZ-2F/G, the CZ-2F/T2 is a two-stage launch vehicle that uses four strap-on boosters during the first stage phase.

Overall length is 52.0 meters with a 3.35 meter core stage and a maximum diameter of 8.45 meters. At launch, it has a 493,000 kg mass, capable of launching 8,600 kg cargos into a low Earth orbit.




For the CZ-2F launch vehicle, the LB-40 strap-on boosters have a length of 15.326 meters, a diameter of 2.25 meters, a gross mass of 40,750 kg and an empty mass of 3,000 kg.

Each booster is equipped with a fixed nozzle YF-20B engine that consumes UDMH/N2O4 developing 740.4 kN of sea lever thrust. Burning time is 127.26 seconds.

The L-180 first stage has a length of 28.465 meters, a diameter of 3.35 meters, a gross mass of 198,830 kg and an empty mass of 12,550 kg. It is equipped with a YF-21B engine pack that consists of four YF-20B engines that consume UDMH/N2O4 developing 2,961.6 kN of sea lever thrust. Its burn time is 160.00 seconds.




The L-90 second stage has a length of 14.223 meters, a diameter of 3.35 meters, a gross mass of 91,414 kg and an empty mass of 4,955 kg. It is equipped with a YF-24B engine pack that consists of one fixed nozzle YF-22B main motor with a swiveling vernier four YF-23B engines.

The engines consume UDMH/N2O4 developing 738.4 kN (main engine) and 47.07 kN (vernier) of vacuum thrust. Total burn time is 414.68 seconds (301.18 seconds burn time for the main engine).

Inaugurated on April 24, 1970 when the CZ-1 Chang Zheng-1 rocket launched the first Chinese satellite, the Dongfanghong-1 (04382 1970-034A), the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in Ejin-Banner – a county in Alashan League of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region – is the first Chinese satellite launch center and is also known as the Shuang Cheng Tze launch center.




With ignition taking place at 14:04UTC at the end of the usual countdown in Chinese, the rocket will begin its journey into the Jiuquan night sky.

The separation of the four strap-on liquid boosters takes place at 155 seconds into the flight. The separation is followed by a stabilization process four seconds later, with the first stage separating right after together with stage two ignition.

Fairing separation takes place 3 minutes and 35 seconds into the flight. The second stage pushes Tiangong-2 into orbit, ending its performance at 9 minutes and 42 seconds. Spacecraft separation comes a few seconds later.

Once in orbit, Tiangong-2 will maneuver itself into an orbit about 380 kilometers above the Earth for initial tests. It will then transfer to a slightly higher orbit about 393 kilometers above Earth when Shenzhou-11will ferry two astronauts to the lab next October.

The site from where the rocket will depart includes a Technical Centre, two Launch Complexes, Mission Command and Control Centre, Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, tracking and communication systems, gas supply systems, weather forecast systems, and logistic support systems.




Jiuquan was originally used to launch scientific and recoverable satellites into medium or low earth orbits at high inclinations. It is also the place from where all the Chinese manned missions are launched.
The LC-43 launch complex, also known by South Launch Site (SLS) is equipped with two launch pads: 921 and 603.

Launch pad 921 is used for the manned program for the launch of the Chang Zheng-2F launch vehicle (Shenzhou and Tiangong). The 603 launch pad is used for unmanned orbital launches by the Chang Zheng-2C, Chang Zheng-2D and Chang Zheng-4C launch vehicles.

Other launch zones at the launch site are used for launching the Kuaizhou and the CZ-11 Chang Zheng-11 solid propellant launch vehicles.


https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/09/china-launch-tiangong-2-orbital-module/






Long March 2F chief designer on Tiangong-2 launch tech






Tiangong 2 design provides support facilities for astronauts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Special Coverage: China's Tiangong-2 space lab ready to launch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Lift-off .... congrats to China !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776423775315296257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776424491459174400

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776422763888128000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776426850532884480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Launch of Chinese Tiangong-2 SpaceLab on Long March 2F Rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Live from Space - Tiangong-2 for China to Launch at 14:04 UTC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Congratulation to China and all Chinese!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yantong1980

I came, I saw, I congrats to China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

A peek inside AIT Center, hub of China's spacecraft development

*China acquires basic technology for manned lunar missions: chief engineer*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-16 01:04:55 






JIUQUAN, Sept. 15 (Xinhua) -- China has acquired the basic technology to carry out manned lunar missions, chief engineer of China's manned space program Zhou Jianping said Thursday.

Compared with current missions, the technology used for manned lunar missions are more complex, Zhou said.

In order to achieve the goal of carrying out manned lunar missions, China needs rockets with greater load capacity, manned aircraft that can land on the lunar surface and return, and aircraft that can shuttle between Earth and the moon, Zhou said.

In addition, Zhou disclosed that the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in southern China's Hainan Province is likely to be the second launch site for China's manned space program.

China's space station and cargo spacecraft will be launched at the Wenchang launch site, Zhou said, adding that from a technical perspective it is better to carry out manned lunar missions at the Wenchang site.

Completed in 2014, the Wenchang launch site is the fourth of its kind in China. Being the closest site to the equator, Wenchang boasts considerable latitudinal advantages. Satellites launched nearer the equator have a longer service life as they have a shorter journey to make it into geostationary orbit and save fuel accordingly.

"China has begun to develop a Mars probe, but such exploration will be a very complex project," Zhou added.






General assembly of China's Shenzhou 11 spacecraft finishes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Feed Cabin Installation of World's Largest Radio Telescope Completes in Southwest China *
CCTV+
Published on Sep 17, 2016

The installation of the feed cabin of China's single-aperture spherical telescope "FAST" in Pingtang county, southwest China's Guizhou Province was completed on Friday, meaning the telescope is ready to function.

After the installation was completed, the 30-ton-heavy feed cabin, the core part of FAST, was hoisted up to 130 meters above the telescope’s reflector which is the size of 30 football fields.

The cabin is home to a feed source which collects signals from the universe.

"It is the receiver of the FAST and the receiver is the most important part. It receives all the signals collected by FAST. It's as important as the apple of the eye," said Zheng Xiaonian, deputy head of National Astronomical Observatories of China (NAOC).

The feed cabin will be driven by cables and servomechanisms in addition to a parallel robot as a secondary adjustable system to move with high precision.

"We haven't done tests with all the systems ready. Now most of the systems are ready for joint tests. We can do some tests after the feed cabin is hoisted up and can receive some scientific data," said Yue Youling, assistant research fellow at the science department of FAST.

Friday's work marked the completion of the 500-meter aperture spherical telescope (FAST) which will be the world's largest, overtaking Puerto Rico's Arecibo Observatory, which is 300 meters in diameter.

The telescope has now entered the phase of all-system debugging and has started to receive signals of pulsars.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

* China Exclusive: World's first space cold atom clock*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-19 15:39:16



BEIJING, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- The cylinder-shaped black object bears no resemblance to any ordinary clock, but it is one of the most advanced timepieces ever.

It was sent to space with the Space Laboratory of China's Tiangong-2 on Thursday, becoming the first ever cold atom clock working in space.

"This clock is so accurate that it should not lose one second in 30 to 300 million years in space," says Liu Liang, professor and director of the Key Laboratory of Quantum Optics, Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Unlike ordinary clocks, the timekeeping device is based on atomic physics.

And unlike the most atomic clocks, this clock uses more advanced "cold atom" technology, ensuring its ultra precision.

A mechanical watch loses almost one second a day; a quartz watch loses about one second every 10 days; the hydrogen atomic clock loses about one second over millions of years; the cold atom clock exceeds all in accuracy, Liu says.

Scientists attribute its accuracy to the microgravity environment in space as well as the coldness of the atoms the clock uses.

Under microgravity conditions, the cold atoms, pushed by lasers, perform a uniform motion in a straight line. By observing their performance, scientists get more precise atomic clock signal than under the gravity conditions on Earth.

Moreover, the laser cooling technology helps to eliminate the influence of atomic thermal motion on the clock's performance.

"Though molecules and atoms can't be seen in a room, they are actually moving at high-speed, and the speed is equivalent to temperature," Liu explains.

"We use laser cooling technology to slow down the atoms to a temperature that a refrigerator could never reach, so they nearly stay still," Liu says. "By observing the almost static atoms we make our measurements more precise."

Scientists believe that putting such a clock in space will help set a time standard to synchronize other atomic clocks in space more precisely.

"A more accurate clock system in space will benefit us on Earth," Liu says, citing possible substantial improvements in navigation and positioning accuracy.

Scientists say the development of cold atom technology could also make many experiments possible, such as deep space navigation and positioning, dark matter probes, and even gravitational wave exploration.

"A lot of research is based on our measurement of time and space. If we could detect subtle changes in time and space, we could make discoveries beyond the range of existing technology," Liu says.

"In the future, there will be more accurate clocks than this cold atom clock and our ultimate goal is to make a clock that will never be a second fast or slow over the life of the universe."

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

Tiangong-2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, September 20, 2016, 10:43
*Rocket maker aims high with lofty output targets*
By Ma Si and Zhao Lei


People line up to examine a replica of the Tiangong-2 space laboratory at the China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on Sunday. (Chen Xiaogen / For China Daily)​China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp aims to "double or even triple" its annual production capacity by 2025 while without adding new employees - as the State-owned satellite and rocket maker ratchets up efforts to achieve smart and flexible manufacturing - its chief engineer said.

CASC Chief Engineer Yang Haicheng told China Daily that in the next five to 10 years the aerospace industry would see huge demand for rockets and satellites.

"If the annual orders triple from 100 billion yuan ($15 billion) to 300 billion yuan, it is impossible for us to triple the amount of employees," he said on the sidelines of a manufacturing forum in Beijing on Friday.

"Instead, we must rely on smart manufacturing to accomplish these tasks."

The Beijing-based company currently has about 180,000 employees, nearly 100,000 of which are researchers and engineers, which has laid down a solid foundation for high-tech manufacturing, Yang added.

People line up to examine a replica of the Tiangong-2 space laboratory at the China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on Sunday.Chen Xiaogen / For China Daily

CASC is responsible for making China's satellites, missiles, carrier rockets, space station and other aerospace equipment.

In 2015, it recorded an annual revenue of $30.5 billion, the 12.5 percent year-on-year rise catapulting its ranking on the Fortune 500 list to 344th from 437th the previous year.

The production capacity target is part of a broader plan that the Beijing-based group is working on to coordinate its operations with the country's Made in China 2025 initiative, which aims to promote high-end manufacturing in factories nationwide, Yang said

"We also want to shorten the production cycle. In the past, it took three to four years to develop a satellite. Now we are working hard to shorten the process to one year, or even to several months or several days in times of war," he added.

The chief engineer said the aerospace industry involved the most sophisticated and complicated design and production process, which the company wanted to simplify by putting all of it online.

"We are eyeing a transition from total self-reliance to building an open platform where we will seek resources and partnership from other international players," Yang added.

"We will focus not only on design and production but also on operations and services."

Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said China's aerospace industry had entered a rapid growth stage that required space enterprises to undertake more innovation in terms of research, development and production techniques.

"The government has placed high importance on the space-based information system, deep-space and lunar exploration program and manned space activities. It is also boosting the commercial space sector to compete with other space powers such as the United States," he said.

_Jing Shuiyu contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*'FAST' telescope starts operation in Guizhou *
(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-09-25 08:42

The world's largest single-aperture spherical telescope, "FAST", starts operation in a karst valley in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, on Sunday. The size of 30 football fields, the 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope dwarfs Puerto Rico's 300-meter Arecibo Observatory. Construction began in March 2011 at a cost of 1.2 billion yuan ($179 million).



This scene taken from FAST's viewing platform shows the panorama of the 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, Sept 24, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua] 




​Visitors pose for photo on the viewing platform of "FAST", the 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope, in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, Sept 24, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]





​A model of the solar system is displayed at "FAST", China's Single-Aperture Spherical telescope, in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, Sept 24, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua] 





​China's single-aperture spherical telescope "FAST", in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, Sept 24, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]





China's single-aperture spherical telescope "FAST", in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, Sept 24, 2016.





​This scene shows the panorama of the 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, Sept 24, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]





​This scene shows the panorama of the 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, Sept 7, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## onebyone

Testing starts on all space application systems of Tiangong 2

*Tiangong-2 space lab enters preset orbit for docking with manned spacecraft*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-25 21:45:03 






BEIJING, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists on Sunday maneuvered the country's Tiangong-2 space lab to a preset orbit 393 kilometers above Earth's surface, in preparation for a planned docking with the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft set to launch next month.

Tiangong-2, which blasted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on the back of a Long March-2F T2 rocket on Sept. 15, has already gone through about nine days of on-orbit testing before Sunday's maneuver, according to Li Jian, deputy head of the Beijing Aerospace Control Center.

"All test results suggest the space lab is in good condition," Li said.

Earlier reports said China's future space station, which the country plans to put into service around 2022, will also be orbiting the Earth at approximately the same height - 393 kilometers above ground.

The Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft is expected to carry two astronauts into space to dock with the Tiangong-2 in October. The astronauts will work in the lab for 30 days before returning to Earth.

Li said the docking will be the country's first-ever simulation of future space station docking technologies, which will see the manned spacecraft "catching up with the space station using its own space maneuvering capacities."

In April 2017, China's first space cargo ship Tianzhou-1, which literally means heavenly vessel, will also be sent into orbit to dock with the space lab, providing it with fuel and other supplies.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-09/25/c_135712721.htm

*Scientific experiment apparatus on Tiangong-2 put into operation*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-24 11:34:14 






BEIJING, Sept. 24 (Xinhua) -- Scientific apparatus carried by Tiangong-2 began operational at around 6:41 p.m. Thursday Beijing Time after being on standby mode for nearly seven days since the space lab entered its preset orbit on Sept. 15.

"Most of the scientific payload will be put into operation in the next 30 hours," said Guo Lili, director with the payload operation and application center at the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Nearly 100 ground operators, including staff from the operation and application center, payload developers and subscribers to related applications, are coordinating in the operation.

The space lab of Tiangong-2 will dock with the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft later this year and the country's first cargo space ship Tianzhou-1 in 2017, according to experts.

Its predecessor Tiangong-1, which was launched in 2011 and docked with the Shenzhou-8, Shenzhou-9 and Shenzhou-10 spaceships, was mainly used to verify technology involved in space docking and serve as a simple platform for a number of scientific experiments, said Wu Ping, deputy director of China's manned space engineering office.

In comparison, Tiangong-2 hosts many more experiments and is taken as China's first space lab "in the strict sense."

Its payloads include POLAR, a collaboration between Swiss, Polish and Chinese institutions to study gamma ray bursts, and a cold atomic space clock, which scientists say only loses one second in about 30 million years.

Also piggybacking on the Tiangong-2 launch is a robotic arm that can be used for on-orbit repairs, and a micro satellite that will orbit close to the space lab and snap on to Tiangong-2 and the visiting Shenzhou-11 spacecraft crew.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-09/24/c_135710370.htm

*China's space survival experiment goes on well*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-20 22:35:24 






BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- China's experiment in human living for space exploration is going smoothly, halfway into the project, the Astronaut Center of China (ACC) announced Tuesday.

Four volunteers started a 180-day experiment in June in a sealed space capsule, testing technology that will be used in deep-space exploration.

The experiment examines how oxygen, water and food can be used and reused in space.

The ACC has used Mars time with 24 hours and 40 minutes in a day in the experiment since Aug. 26.

Scientists are also examining the physiological changes and emotional fluctuations brought by a hermetic environment.

A total of 25 kinds of plants in the capsule as part of a larger ecological treatment system are also growing well.

The experiment will conclude on Dec. 13.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-09/20/c_135700743.htm

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## JSCh

*China’s orbiting quantum satellite links with ground stations*
_Satellite, named after ancient philosopher Micius, launched in August with a mission to establish a secure communications between China and Europe_

PUBLISHED : Saturday, 24 September, 2016, 11:47pm
UPDATED : Saturday, 24 September, 2016, 11:48pm

Viola Zhou
21 Sep 2016

Initial results from the quantum satellite that China sent into space are encouraging, the project’s chief scientist said on Saturday.

A quantum channel had been well established between the satellite and ground stations, Pan Jianwei, the nation’s leading expert in quantum physics, said at a technology exhibition in Hong Kong.

China had been exploring the military and commercial applications of quantum technology, and successful tests of the satellite system would pave the way for the construction of large quantum communication networks, he said.



_*Con't -> *_China’s orbiting quantum satellite links with ground stations | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

> *Commercial remote sensing satellites (gaojing)*
> 2016/09/27
> Launch before the end of 2017 a total of four satellites 01-04 are in the same orbital plane, spaced 90 degrees apart.
> 
> *16 optical satellites with 0.5m GSD, 4 optical satellites with 0.3m GSD, 4 SAR satellites with 0.5m GSD and a certain amount of video satellites*. Once completed, the constellation will be able to acquire global high resolution optical data and radar remote sensing data quickly.
> 
> http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/satellite/Gaojing/Gaojing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* USING RESOURCES ON ASTEROID FOR MANUFACTURING OF SSPS - A NEW ATTEMPT AND ITS POTENTIAL *
Laurence Honnora, Published on Sep 28, 2016

Ming Li, China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), China - International Astronautical Congress - September 26 th - Guagalajara - Mexico

Note: SSPS is Space solar power system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

18.00hrs, Nov. 3rd, 2016.


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 18.00hrs, Nov. 3rd, 2016.



LM-5's maiden flight?


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Reusable sub-orbital vehicle to test flight in 2018

Two models

Model 1(10-ton class)

Wing span - 6m
Passengers - 5
Max speed - Mach 6
Max altitude - 100km
Weightless - 2mins

Model 2(100-ton class)
Wing span - 12m
Passengers - 20
Max speed - Mach 8
Max altitude - 130km
Weightless - 4mins

Vertical takeoff, horizontal landing, space travel for a price of 200000-250000 USD. 

Model 2 can also be used for launching small satellites(LEO 2.2tons, SSO 1.0ton) .

http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/default/CALT-Suborbital-Space-Tourism.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Reusable sub-orbital vehicle to test flight in 2018
> 
> Two models
> 
> Model 1(10-ton class)
> 
> Wing span - 6m
> Passengers - 5
> Max speed - Mach 6
> Max altitude - 100km
> Weightless - 2mins
> 
> Model 2(100-ton class)
> Wing span - 12m
> Passengers - 20
> Max speed - Mach 8
> Max altitude - 130km
> Weightless - 4mins
> 
> Vertical takeoff, horizontal landing, space travel for a price of 200000-250000 USD.
> 
> Model 2 can also be used for launching small satellites(LEO 2.2tons, SSO 1.0ton) .



I'm assuming that the 2018 flight is slated for the smaller (10-ton) vehicle?


----------



## JSCh

The scale model of China next-generation multipurpose manned spaceship was launched by the first CZ-7 launch vehicle and return successfully in June, 2016. It is a innovation program of China manned spaceflight.

China is researching and developing next-generation multi-purpose manned spaceship now, and has completed concept definition and large cluster parachute system test. 

China next-generation multi-purpose manned spaceship can both support manned Lunar mission and near Earth orbit mission. 

This spaceship has some advance characters, such as partial reuse, blackout communication, and escape flying with propellant propulsion of itself. 

The recovery of this spaceship will be mainly at sea, while the recovery of Shenzhou space is mainly on land. And the new spaceship can reenter atmosphere with the second cosmic velocity. 

http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/manned-spacecraft/new-generation-manned-spacecraft.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*World’s Biggest Radio Ear | SETI Institute*

Donate to SETI Institute

It’s now the biggest single-dish radio telescope on Earth. Settled down in the bumpy karst of China’s Guizhou province, about 1200 miles southwest of Beijing, this newest instrument for studying the heavens is very similar in design to the famed Arecibo dish, renown both for its science accomplishments and its performance in two popular films, “Contact” and “Goldeneye.” 




But FAST, the Five hundred meter Aperture Spherical Telescope, is Arecibo on steroids. The latter has a dish diameter of 300 meters, so FAST is, in principle, almost three times more sensitive. Put another way, it can reach 70 percent farther into space with the same sensitivity, which could increase the number of “targets” within its purview by roughly 4.6 times. 

These are merely brute-force consequences of FAST’s size, however. This new telescope, which is younger than its Puerto Rican cousin by more than a half-century, is also able to see more of the sky – up to 40 degrees from its “straight overhead”, or zenith, pointing. While Arecibo can track objects for as much as 40 minutes, FAST can do this for as long as 6 hours. That would gain it another factor of three advantage in sensitivity.

In order to keep the telescope free of man-made interference, the government plans to relocate more than 9 thousand people living nearby. 

For the first several years, FAST will be in shakedown mode. After that, research on galaxies, pulsars, and other astronomical objects will begin, and foreign researchers will also have access. The Chinese have said that their new telescope will also be used for SETI, making it the most sensitive such device in the world in the frequency range of 70 MHz to 3 GHz. (Note that the Allen Telescope Array, used by the SETI Institute, has extended frequency coverage to 14 GHz.)

-- Seth Shostak, Senior Astronomer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

China to launch world's first *X-ray Pulsar-based NAVigation satellite XPNAV-1* in Nov. 2016:

http://tech.qq.com/a/20161009/007784.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's state observatory partners Alibaba on big data*
Source: Xinhua | October 13, 2016, Thursday




THE National Astronomical Observation (NAO) on Thursday announced a partnership with Alibaba Group on astronomy research using big data.

The partnership, involving Alibaba's cloud computing unit Aliyun will result in the establishment of a big data research center, featuring an open online database of astronomical information that enables users to explore the cosmos via a virtual space observatory.

The center will also be able to support scientific research with cloud computing.

Yan Jun, head of NAO, said astronomy was one of the first disciplines to utilize data science. Big data opens up new opportunities for astronomical research but also features some challenges, in terms of data collection, transportation, storage, processing, analysis, and sharing, he said.

The volume of data collected through astronomical observation is expected to balloon to 250 trillion bytes a year. The NAO's partnership with Aliyun, whose strength lies in AI and big-scale computing, is expected to help upgrade China's capability in basic research regarding astronomy.

In a pilot project for the virtual space observatory, scientists will be able to upload and share data collected by the large sky area multi-object fibre spectroscopic telescope (LAMOST), also known as Guo Shoujing Telescope. LAMOST, a leading optical telescope project, went into operation in 2008 to collect high quality spectra, an important collection of data that helps astronomers concerned with celestial bodies' chemical composition, density, atmosphere and magnetism.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* China to launch X-ray pulsar navigation satellite in November*
Source: Xinhua 2016-10-14 01:03:27

BEIJING, Oct. 13 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch an X-ray pulsar navigation satellite (XPNAV-1) in November to test autonomous spacecraft navigation, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) Fifth Academy.

X-ray pulsar navigation is an innovative navigation technique in which periodic X-ray signals emitted from pulsars are used to determine the location of a spacecraft in deep space, said Shuai Ping, chief system designer of the satellite.

The satellite, developed by CASC Fifth Academy, weighs more than 200 kilograms and carries two detectors.

In its mission, the satellite will test the detectors' functions in responding to the background noise of the universe, outline pulsar contours, and create a database for pulsar navigation, the academy said.

X-ray pulsar navigation techniques will help reduce the reliance of spacecraft on ground-based navigation methods and are expected to achieve autonomous spacecraft navigation in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

*Heavenly vessel: China’s Shenzhou-11 ready for liftoff*
*

Joshua Barlow






 

Tiangong-2 space lab, launched last month.

Learn more about the Tiangong-2 space lab

This will be the sixth manned mission for China’s rapidly expanding space program. If all goes according to plan, the 30 day stay aboard the Tiangong-2 will more than double the national record for longest time in space for its astronauts.

While the previous two Shenzhou missions in 2012 and 2013 carried three astronauts, the crew size for this mission was reduced to extend duration upon the Tiangong-2. The identities of the two astronauts will most likely be revealed just before launch.




The crew of Shenzhou-9, including Liu Yang, China’s first woman in space, training in 2012. (Courtesy: CSAC)

Shenzhou-11’s mission to the Tiangong-2 will give astronauts an opportunity to test onboard systems aboard the space lab, including life support, computers, propulsion, and lab equipment. They will also commence experiments in the research section of the craft. These initial activities are designed to help China move toward its goal of a modular and much larger permanent space station, Tianhe-1, which is slated to be launched sometime in 2018.

“This is going to provide evidence of astronauts’ long-term stay in space for the development of China’s space station in the future,” Lei Fanpei, chairman of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) told CCTV.

The Tiangong-2 is considered to be a working prototype for the upcoming modular space station, which aims to be China’s most ambitious venture in orbital technology to date.


In March Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China’s human space program stated the Chinese space station project will include three modules, two 30m solar panel ‘wings’, two robotic arms and a Hubble-class telescope. The Tianhe-1 will be the core module for that station, which will join with two other modules in the following years. The final orbital assenbly is expected to be complete by 2022.




Tiangong-2 is a working prototype for Tianhe-1, the core module for China’s first modular space station which will be launched around 2018.

*


The docking of Shenzhou-11 with Tiangong-2 will take place approximately two days after Sunday’s liftoff, when both vehicles are in compatible orbit.

The Chinese word Shenzhou translates to “heavenly vessel” in English. Tiangong translates to “heavenly palace.”


Many were on hand Monday as the Long March 2F rocket with Shenzhou-11 atop was moved from its hangar to the launch pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre.

*Shenzhou-11 on social media*





*What comes next?*
The Shenzhou-11 mission will be followed in April by the unmanned Tianzhou-1 cargo vessel, which will test refueling systems at the Tiangong-2. These systems are considered crucial for sustaining future space stations over the long term.

The Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 launches take place in a period of rapid development and activity for China’s space program – with a total of 20 launches scheduled for 2016 alone. Earlier in the year saw deployment of QUESS, the world’s first quantum communications satellite, Ziyuan-3-II remote sensing satellite, the Yaogan-30 military satellite, the Shijian-10 retrievable microgravity space science probe in April, three Beidou satellites in February, March and June, and the Belintersat-1 communications satellite to geosynchronous orbit for Belarus in January.

In addition, plans were released for Chang’e-4, the world’s first mission to land on the far side of the Moon set for late 2018. Sweden, Germany and the Netherlands will contribute payloads to this mission. Chang’e-4 will launch after a relay satellite is placed in synchronous orbit beyond the Moon to allow communication.




The far side of the Moon, as seen by China’s Chang’e-5-T1 test mission launched in 2014 (Courtesy: SASTIND)

The year 2016 also marks the 46th anniversary of China’s space program, which was celebrated on its first ever “Space Day” April 24th. The occasion was also used to announce a planned Mars probe around 2020, which aims to reach the planet in 2021 when the Communist Party of China marks its centenary.


http://www.cctv-america.com/2016/10/14/heavenly-vessel-chinas-shenzhou-11-ready-for-liftoff






The heavenly palace: Countdown to China's Tiangong-2 space lab






China's Shenzhou-11 mission

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Jing Haipeng, Chen Dong to carry out China's Shenzhou-11 mission *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-10-16 10:40:42 | Editor: huaxia




​Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng (L) and Chen Dong meet the media at a press conference at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Oct. 16, 2016. The two male astronauts will carry out the Shenzhou-11 mission. The Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft will be launched at 7:30 a.m. Oct. 17, 2016 Beijing Time (2330 GMT Oct. 16). (Xinhua/Li Gang) 

JIUQUAN, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong will carry out the Shenzhou-11 mission, a spokesperson said Sunday.

The 50-year-old Jing will be commander of the mission, Wu Ping, deputy director of China's manned space engineering office, told a press conference.

The two male astronauts will board the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft early Monday at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Wu said.

The spacecraft will dock with orbiting space lab Tiangong-2 within two days and the astronauts will stay in the space lab for 30 days before returning to Earth, the spokesperson said.

It will be Jing's third spaceflight following his Shenzhou-7 mission in 2008 and Shenzhou-9 mission in 2012.

With a safe flight record of 1,500 hours as an air force pilot, Chen became China's second group of astronauts in May 2010, and was selected as a crew member of the Shenzhou-11 mission in June 2016, Wu said.

Born in central China's Henan Province in 1978, it is the first time for Chen to carry out such a mission as a crew member of China's manned spacecraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

Shenzhou 11 Ascent Profile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kuge

http://english.cctv.com/live/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Monday, October 17, 2016, 09:44
*Xi congratulates crew on Shenzhou-11 launch*
By Xinhua & Agencies


The 11th Long March II F carrier rocket lifts off with the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft at 7:30 am Oct 17, 2016 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. (Photo / Xinhua)

JIUQUAN - Chinese President Xi Jinping sent a message of congratulations on the successful launch of the*Shenzhou-11* manned spacecraft on Monday.

Xi expressed congratulations and greetings to all researchers and staff engaged in the mission as well as the astronauts.

The mission of the orbiting space lab *Tiangong-2* and the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft marks the first time that Chinese astronauts will stay in orbit for medium term, Xi said in the message.

Tasks of space science and application representing the frontier science and the future of high technology will be conducted during the mission, which Xi said symbolizes that China's manned space program has registered new and significant progresses.

Xi urged staff of the mission to carry on their work to guarantee that designated targets will be realized. He also encouraged them to "constantly break new ground for the manned space program, so that Chinese people will take bigger steps and march further in space probe, to make new contribution to the building of China into a space power."

Xi sent the message from the western Indian state of Goa where he attended the eighth summit of the emerging-market bloc of BRICS, which groups Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

Space program commander-in-chief Gen. Zhang Youxia declared the launch a success at 7:46 am. Defense Minister Fan Changlong then read the congratulatory message from President Xi.

Premier Li Keqiang and Liu Yunshan, member of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee, visited the Beijing control center to congratulate staff. It is the sixth time China has launched astronauts into space and the duration will be the longest by far.

Following the attachment of two experiment modules, the completed station is set to begin full operations in 2022 and will run for at least a decade.

An earlier Tiangong 1 experimental space station launched in 2011 went out of service in March after docking with three visiting spacecraft and extending its mission for two years. The Tiangong, or "Heavenly Palace," stations are considered stepping stones to a mission to Mars by the end of the decade.

The Shenzhou 11 astronauts are *Jing Haipeng*, who is flying his third mission, and 37-year-old *Chen Dong*.

"It is any astronaut's dream and pursuit to be able to perform many space missions," Jing, who turns 50 during his time in space, told a briefing Sunday.

China conducted its first crewed space mission in 2003, becoming only the third country after Russia and the U. to do so, and has since staged a spacewalk and landed its Yutu rover on the moon. Administrators suggest a crewed landing on the moon may also be in the program's future.

China's space program also opened its massive fourth spacecraft launch site at Wenchang on China's southernmost island province of Hainan in June. It was inaugurated with the launch of the newly developed Long March 7 rocket that was hailed as a breakthrough in the use of safer, more environmentally friendly fuels.

China is currently developing the Long March 5 heavy-lift rocket needed to launch the Tiangong 2's additional components and other massive payloads.

China also plans to land a rover on Mars by 2020.

A source of enormous national pride, China's space program plans a total of 20 missions this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-37670842

The astronauts took off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in northern China.

They will dock with the experimental Tiangong 2 space lab and spend 30 days there, the longest stay in space by Chinese astronauts.

This and previous launches are seen as pointers to possible crewed missions to the Moon or Mars.

An earlier Tiangong - or Heavenly Palace - space station was decommissioned earlier this year after docking with three rockets.

The astronauts on this latest mission were Jing Haipeng, 49, who has already been to space twice, and 37-year-old Chen Dong.
*Source of considerable pride - Stephen McDonell, BBC News, Jiuquan*
From a remote launching station in Inner Mongolia I'm watching as a rocket tears through the sky. It will take the astronauts about two days to reach the orbiting laboratory where they will live for a month.

While on board the pair will carry out experiments including an examination of plant growth in space. They'll also use ultrasound equipment to test their own bodies.

This mission is a source of considerable national pride here. So much so that even the foreign media has been allowed into this military base to view the launch.

Their spacecraft, Shenzhou-11, took off from at 07:30 local time on Monday (23:30 GMT), lifted by a Long March-2F rocket.

The astronauts will spend the next month conducting experiments on the Tiangong 2.




Image copyrightAP
Image captionA Chinese rocket carried the space station into orbit in September



Image copyrightAP
Image captionThe astronauts Jin Haipeng (R) and Chen Dong will spend 30 days in space
In a congratulatory statement to the astronauts carried by state media, President Xi Jinping said he hoped they "vigorously advance the spirit of space travel".

He added that the mission would "enable China to take larger and further steps in space exploration, and make new contributions to building up China as a space power."

China has poured in significant funding and efforts into its space programme, and plans to launch at least 20 space missions this year.

It is only the third country - after Russia and the US - to carry out its own crewed missions. In 2013 it successfully landed its un-crewed Yutu, or Jade Rabbit, rover on the Moon.

It was excluded from the International Space Station due to concerns over the military nature of its space ambitions.

China has since embarked on plans to create its own permanent space station, expanding Tiangong 2 over the next few years by sending up additional modules. It is expected to be fully operational by 2022.

Authorities said last month that its predecessor, Tiangong 1, was due to crash back to Earth in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason Zhao

Brothers, I am sorry it is busy, I will come back later to reply you for my last thread.

Our Spaceman is on the way!!

Welcome to China, let's together to space!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## niaz

Congratulations to our Chinese members. Indeed a great technical achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Jason Zhao said:


> Brothers, I am sorry it is busy, I will come back later to reply you for my last thread.
> 
> Our Spaceman is on the way!!
> 
> Welcome to China, let's together to space!!!




*But please do not start another thread ... we already have a dedicated Space-thread.*

*Topics merged.*

Deino


----------



## yantong1980

Congrats! further step to deep space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Wednesday, October 19, 2016, 09:28
*Shenzhou-11 docks with space station*
By Xinhua



This photo taken on Oct 19, 2016 shows Chinese astronauts of Shenzhou-11 Jing Haipeng (left) and Chen Dongshun greeting the people of the nation from the Tiangong-2 space lab. (Photo / Xinhua)

BEIJING – The two astronauts aboard the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft entered the space lab Tiangong-2 at 6:32 Wednesday morning (Beijing time), according to Beijing Aerospace Control Center (BACC).

Commander of the mission Jing Haipeng opened the hatch of Tiangong-2 and floated into the space lab, followed by Chen Dong.

The two astronauts extended greetings to all the people of the nation in the space lab, and checked the status of the space complex formed by Shenzhou-11 and Tiangong-2.

Before entering the space lab, the two astronauts entered Shenzhou-11's orbital compartment and removed their intravehicular mobility unit spacesuits to change into blue jumpsuits.



This image seen on Beijing Aerospace Command and Control Center shows Shenzhou-11 spacecraft successfully docking with Tiangong-2 space lab on Oct 19, 2016. (Photo / Xinhua)

They will live in the space lab for 30 days before returning to Earth.

Shenzhou-11 was launched on Monday morning from northwest China's Gobi Desert.



In this photo taken from the large screen of the Beijing Aerospace Command and Control Center, astronauts aboard the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong give a thumbs-up after docking with Tiangong-2 space lab, Oct 19, 2016. (Photo / Xinhua)

It approached Tiangong-2 and automatically docked with the space lab at 3:31 am Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*China's space survival experiment goes on well*
Source: Xinhua 2016-09-20 22:35:24 






BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- China's experiment in human living for space exploration is going smoothly, halfway into the project, the Astronaut Center of China (ACC) announced Tuesday.

Four volunteers started a 180-day experiment in June in a sealed space capsule, testing technology that will be used in deep-space exploration.

The experiment examines how oxygen, water and food can be used and reused in space.

The ACC has used Mars time with 24 hours and 40 minutes in a day in the experiment since Aug. 26.

Scientists are also examining the physiological changes and emotional fluctuations brought by a hermetic environment.

A total of 25 kinds of plants in the capsule as part of a larger ecological treatment system are also growing well.

The experiment will conclude on Dec. 13.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-09/20/c_135700743.htm

*Space program advances in heavens and on Earth*
(China Daily) 08:48, October 20, 2016




Clockwise from upper left: Scientists fix their gaze on monitors at Beijing AerospaceControl Center as Shenzhou XI prepares to dock with the Tiangong II space lab onWednesday. The two spacecraft dock, in this artist's rendering. Chen Dong floats in thespace lab. Jing Haipeng, left, and Chen greet viewers shortly after entering the space lab. [Photo/Xinhua]

As two Chinese astronauts peered into the heavens from the Tiangong II space lab theydocked with early Wednesday, Chinese rocket scientists on the ground said they arelooking into ways to shape the future of the nation's space market.

When the astronauts left their "divine vessel", Shen-zhou XI, and entered the newest high-tech "heavenly palace" floating above Earth early on Wednesday, it was one for the historybooks.

The docking with the Tiangong II space lab wasn't the first such maneuver in the Chinesespace program.

But it was highly significant, with more experiments planned, a space stay twice as long asearlier missions and a space lab that's a significant step toward the nation's goal of havinga permanent space station orbiting in just a few years.

Once the two vehicles docked, mission commander Jing Haipeng, 49, and Chen Dong, 37,extended greetings to all of the Chinese people and checked the status of the Shenzhou XI-Tiangong II combination to ensure equal pressurization.

The two took off their spacesuits to change into blue jumpsuits.

They will remain within the space lab for 30 days, making the longest space stay byChinese astronauts. They will verify the life-support capability of the spacecraft-space labcombination and conduct scientific research and engineering experiments.

Jing and Chen will sprout seeds and study their growth in space. They also will take part inan experiment in which a futuristic device will try to translate their brain impulses intowords to communicate with the ground control and to operate instruments in thespacecraft.

Shenzhou XI blasted off atop a Long March 2F rocket on Monday from the JiuquanSatellite Launch Center in northwest China, about one month after the launch of TiangongII in mid-September. This is China's sixth manned spaceflight and is expected to pave theway for the permanent space station, construction of which is scheduled to start in 2018,with a launch planned around 2022.

However, in the eyes of rocket scientists at the China Academy Launch VehicleTechnology, the country's largest developer of ballistic missiles and carrier rockets, moreis needed than State programs alone for the future growth of China's space sector.

CALT is a subordinate of the larger China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, theState-owned main contractor for the Chinese space program.

Hao Zhaoping, vice-president of CALT, said the academy will strive to tap the commerciallaunch market because commercial space activities have begun to represent thedevelopment trend of the industry.

"We will continue to push forward with the internationalization and commercialization ofthe academy's space sector through more participation in the international space marketand introduction of private capital," Hao said. "The government also encourages industryplayers to develop commercial satellites and their applications, commercial launchservices and space tourism."

Hao spoke Wednesday at a ceremony marking the establishment of ChinaRocket Co Ltd, acompany founded by the academy to provide launch services to domestic and overseasclients.

"The new company will start business by designing and using some light-lift rockets tofulfill commercial contracts and then open the development of suborbital, reusablespacecraft for space tourism," Hao said, adding the firm will also go public.

Han Qingping, president of ChinaRocket, announced that his company aims at carryingout at least 50 launches per year and maintaining a cost 30 percent lower than itscompetitors in the market. He did not elaborate on the agenda to achieve these goals.

In the past, the idea of commercializing the space industry was deemed by some experts inChina as being unrealistic or even unreasonable. Opinions started to change over the pasttwo years along with the rise of private space enterprises in the United States such asSpaceX and Orbital Sciences.

In February, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a State-owned defensetechnology giant, set up the Expace Technology Co Ltd to put its Kuaizhou-series solid-fueled rockets on the market.

Expace Technology will have an annual production capacity of 50 carrier rockets and 140commercial satellites by 2020, company executives said.

China has launched 54 carrier rockets to lift satellites for foreign clients.

Hu Shengyun, a senior rocket engineer at China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp,estimates that by 2020, the market value of commercial space activities in China will reach30 billion yuan ($4.6 billion) annually.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1020/c202936-9130015-2.html

*Silkworm experiments commence on Tiangong-2*
By Yin Xiaohong (People's Daily Online) 15:55, October 20, 2016




A video clip released on Oct. 20 shows a silkworm squirming on the fingertip of JingHaipeng, one of the Chinese astronauts on the Tiangong-2 space lab.

After China's Shenzhou-11 spacecraft docked with the Tiangong-2 space lab, a total of sixsilkworms were brought into the space lab for experiments. In the first experiment, peoplecan observe the silkworms’ development under microgravity, comparing it with thedevelopment of silkworms on Earth. The silkworms on the spacecraft were speciallycultivated by scientists. 
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1020/c90000-9130365.html

*Spotlight: Astronaut reveals life in space*
(Xinhua) 20:16, October 19, 2016
BEIJING, Oct. 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong enteredthe space lab Tiangong-2 Wednesday morning aboard the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft. It'sstory that has garnered plenty of international media attention.

But what is life actually like in space? In two separate interviews, former NASA astronautLeroy Chiao and Alexander Zheleznyakov, a member of the Tsiolkovsky Russian Academyof Cosmonautics, tell us about the day-to-day routine of astronauts along with the mentaland physical challenges they face. Excerpts of the interviews are below.

Q: How was your day scheduled in space? Were you still on duty during the weekend?

Chiao: A typical day begins with a short conference with the mission control centers todiscuss the days activities. Then, each astronaut works off of his or her schedule for theday. The schedule includes experiment operations, repair/maintenance tasks,housekeeping/inventory tasks, meals, short breaks, and an exercise period. At the end ofthe day, there is another short conference with mission control.

Weekends are lighter for work, and we do get some time off for major holidays.

Q: What is the most common problem in space?

Chiao: The most common problem in space for me is trying not to lose things. Everythingmust be secured in place, usually with velcro or a rubber bungee. But, if someone bumpsinto the object, it can come free and become lost. Most lost items end up in the air filters,but sometimes things stay lost for much longer, or even indefinitely!

Q: What are these lost items? Anything important?

Chiao: Could be anything, from small parts to a bag of disk drives, to personal items, likewatches, pens, etc. Nothing dangerous.

Q: What health problems could come out of the long-time stay in space?

Zheleznyakov: We have special medicines to prevent lose of calcium in our bones andother negative changes in the human organs, and physical exercises to reduce threats toour health. All possible problems in an astronaut's health have been properly handled inthe space missions so far.

Q: How do you manage to stay healthy, both physically and mentally, in space?

Chiao: The two-hour exercise periods take care of physical health. Mental health is up tothe individual. Most of us spend our free time looking at the Earth and takingphotographs. We also take time to use email or the VOIP phone to keep in touch withfamily and friends.

Q: Any common psychological problems?

Zheleznyakov: The mental conditions of astronauts during their space missions are largelylinked to preparations before they go into space. What should be taken into considerationis whether or not their personalities suit the missions facing them.

Q: What if depression his an astronaut?

Zheleznyakov: You have to make a tight schedule to leave no time for too much mentalexcursion. I personally know no case of mental problems as going so far as disrupting anastronaut's mission in space. One day or two with a bad mood is common, but they comearound in the end.

Q: How important are the experiments you'll be carrying out?

Chiao: Most experiments are biomedical in nature. That's because we really need tounderstand the negative effects of spaceflight on astronauts, and develop countermeasuresto keep them healthy. Only then, can we expect to mount successful missions that arelonger and farther from the Earth.

Q: Anything you want to say to your Chinese colleagues in space?

Chiao: I want to wish them good luck on their mission! I'm sure they are well prepared,and will do a good job.


http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1019/c90000-9129826.html

*Astronaut's space diary describes work schedule as 'prettytight'*
By Yin Xiaohong (People's Daily Online) 11:56, October 20, 2016




Jing Haipeng in the space lab Tiangong-2
After the successful launch of Shenzhou-11 on Oct. 17, the two astronauts aboard thespacecraft, Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong, entered the space lab Tiangong-2 on themorning of Oct. 19 (Beijing time). With the whole country wondering about their lives inspace, Jing’s first space diary has been released to slake that curiosity.

Here is an edited version of the diary entry:

This is the first day of work in the combination Shenzhou-11 spacecraft and Tiangong-2space lab. The time now is 10:05 pm, but our work is not yet finished.

I have heard that people on Earth are quite interested in our life here. Actually, our workschedule is pretty tight, and I need to get some sleep soon. We only ate one meal as bothbreakfast and lunch because we were very busy with docking and entering. Instant foodmakes up our breakfasts and lunches, and we consume more snacks but fewer staplefoods. We forgot to eat the rice and noodles that we had heated up, so we decided to makeup for it at dinner.

This is my third mission to space, and my second time entering Tiangong space lab.Actually, compared to Tiangong-1, Tiangong-2 space lab is more comfortable to live inbecause it has a better layout and nicer decorations.

As for my family, I believe they must be credited with some of our success, just as Imentioned at the press conference and as I said to Chen Dong today. At this moment, wemiss all of you very much. I want to tell my colleagues and comrades that we worked,lived, practiced, trained and pursued our dreams together. You are like my family. I knowmany of you are on duty now to monitor and support our work. I want to salute all mycolleagues! 
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1020/c90000-9130242.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Tiangong-2 Astronauts Feed Silkworms, Work Out on Special Running Machine *
CCTV+




Published on Oct 20, 2016

The two Chinese astronauts on the Tiangong-2 space lab started their routine work and exercise programs on Thursday, the day after they entered the orbital module.

Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong got up at 06:30 in the morning. Their first task was to plant lettuce seeds so that they can harvest a batch of lettuce before they leave the space lab in 30 days time.

The astronauts are living according to Beijing time, even though they experience day and night every 90 minutes in space.

They will work six days a week according to a schedule that scientists say will help them stay healthy.

"We perfected the schedule of working and sleeping. They now work six days and have one day off. This schedule will give them more freedom to adjust their work flexibly," said Huang Weifen, deputy chief designer of the Manned Spaceship Astronaut System.

At 09:20, Jing and Chen fed their silkworms. Jing brought out the first silkworm and gave it a zero-gravity flight.

The six silkworms will help Chinese scientists study the silkworms' growing process in space, and allow them to compare this with how they grow on Earth.

After feeding the silkworms, Jing and Chen started working out on their specially designed running machine. As they will spend a month in space, proper exercises are important to the astronauts.

At 12:00, Jing had the first go on their new facility. As there is no gravity in space lab, the two had to wear belts to "tie" them onto the running machine.

Jing and Chen had a nap after running before carrying out noise and other physical capacity tests in the afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*New company set up to develop space economy*
By Leng Shumei (Global Times) 08:24, October 21, 2016




















The commercialization of rocket launches will boost the industry by bringing space tourism income and attracting private investment, experts said.

ChinaRocket Co. Ltd, a subsidiary of China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the country's largest developer of ballistic missiles and carrier rockets, was established on Wednesday, marking the commercialization of China's space industry, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

"Chinese commercial space enterprises are lagging behind the global market due to lack of complete production chain in the commercial space industry and experience in commercial space activities like space tourism," Li Hong, president of the academy, said at a press conference on Wednesday.

"Commercializing rocket launches will help develop the industry as many private companies will be interested in the sector," Jiao Weixin, a professor at the School of Earth and Space Science of Peking University, told the Global Times on Thursday.

Jiao said the establishment of the company signals that State-controlled space industry is stepping into ordinary people's daily life.

Han Qingping, president of ChinaRocket, said at the press conference that the company would focus on keeping the cost 30 percent lower than an average launch through the "standardization of the interface between satellite and rocket as well as advance preparation."

According to Han, China will develop reusable sub-orbital vehicles in five to 10 years.

Han said the company will launch individual space travel services like "space taxi, free space ride and space shuttle bus" to promote the space economy.

According to Xinhua, ChinaRocket's individual space travel package would cost about $200,000.

Huang Jun, a professor at the School of Aeronautic Science and Engineering at Beihang University, said that "many countries have been studying the reusability of carrier devices and aircraft, but it will take at least one to two decades before visitors can afford a space trip."

The market value of commercial space in China would reach 30 billion yuan ($4.6 billion) annually by 2020, Xinhua reported, citing Hu Shengyun, a senior rocket engineer at China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

19, Oct. fairing being transported to be assembled onto the Long March 5 (CZ-5) rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

The Tiangong Space Station scheduled for completion by 2020 is just the beginning. Distributed Space Station that will form the backbone of the nation's space infrastructure, i.e. spaceport, is the real game for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Tiangong-2 Docked With Shenzhou-11 
Taken by Tom Harradine on October 21, 2016 @ Brisbane, Australia








http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=130204&PHPSESSID=e7clhu3h42muhpsa6rdac4adv1

Details:




Please disregard the previous image of mine - I mislabelled the spacecraft. This is the correct version. Tonights view from Brisbane, Australia, of the Chinese spacecraft Shenzhou-11 docked with the space station Tiangong-2, with astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong on board.
See this link for a comparison with a graphic of the docking.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/engl…/2016-10/…/c_135764279_13.htm
Details of the image are included in the image.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Astronaut's first diary from space: forget all about rice and noodle after they are heated

by Xinhua special correspondent Jing Haipeng

ABOARD TIANGONG-2, Oct. 19 (Xinhua) -- Today is the first day that our flight crew moved into the space complex for theShenzhou-11 mission. It is 10:05 p.m. now, and we haven't finished our work yet.

I'm told people are concerned about our life here in space. Tutuping'an, a net user of Xinhua mobile app, is curious about how we sleep and have meal in the space lab. I should say Chen Dong and I feel fulfilled in work, and we really want to go to bed now. As we were so busy in the morning, docking Shenzhou-11 and Tiangong-2 and then entering Tiangong-2 of the complex, we had no time for dinner. We ate only one meal for breakfast and lunch. They were largely ready-to-eat foods, or what we often say snacks. We took few staple food. We did heat rice and noodle, but in a little while forgot all about them. We are to make up for the meal at night.

This is my third time to fly into space. This is also my second time to enter Tiangong. Tiangong-1 was quite well, but Tiangong-2 is much more comfortable. It is perfect in layout, decoration and matching of colors.

Speaking of the family, I remember I said when meeting the press that half of the credit should be given to our family members. Chen Dong and I talked about it today, and we agreed with that.

At this very moment, Chen Dong and I miss you so much in Tiangong-2. I want to tell you, dear comrades from the astronaut brigade, that in the past 18 years, we have taken meals at the same table, attended class in the same room, and played basketball in the same court. In the 18 years, we have worked together, lived together, received training together, and chased dream together. We are as dear to each other as members of one family. I know you are standing guard, cheering us on, and on duty for us. And we salute you all!


http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-10/20/c_135767087.htm

Space Journal: Entry 2 -- I haven't seen aliens, or got space sickness

by Xinhua special correspondent Chen Dong

ABOARD TIANGONG-2, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- Today is my third day aboard Tiangong-2. I am Xinhua space correspondent Chen Dong.

Being in space for the first time is unusual, to say the least, initially I felt that I could not control my body. I could not walk and certain actions just felt weird. My big brother Jing Haipeng has really helped me adjust to life up here, and I am slowly getting used to the feeling of zero gravity, and, you know what -- I'm starting to enjoy it more and more.

I sleep well but I think that is because during our waking hours we are busy so that I fall asleep as soon as I close my eyes at night. Have I dreamed? I think so, because of all the new things I am experiencing during the day. I definitely dreamed of the feeling of zero gravity.

Before being here, in space, I was most excited by the view from our porthole. Actually I saw it from our spacecraft when the fairing detached. I was so taken by this vision -- our beautiful planet -- that I made sure to take a few glances to really leave an imprint in my mind. While I was hypnotized by the view of Earth, bro Jing asked me how it made me feel. All I could say was that it was very beautiful. I had no more words for the way I felt at that moment. As being in space is not just about the view -- we have a lot of work to do after all -- I had to take as much in as I could in just a few moments. After all, I will always have the memory of this amazing moment.

I haven't seen the sunrise or sunset yet, just day and night. I'm sure the time will come for me to experience them both. And, as for taking photos or recording videos, I want to collect as much visual data as possible, as much for the world as for my own memories.

I heard that Xu Sidan, a student from Hangzhou school for the deaf asked me a question on Xinhua's mobile app. Xu asked whether I have seen aliens yet? What a beautiful imagination this child has. I haven't seen aliens, yet, but I do harbor a hope that I will see aliens, and many other peculiar things aside.

Another child asked me whether human get space sickness. Although a spaceship is a "ship," it is not at all like being at sea or onboard a car. This feeling of zero gravity will not cause sickness. It is just a wonderful feeling; very, very good.

*Related:*

*Astronaut's first diary from space: forget all about rice and noodle after they are heated*

by Xinhua special correspondent Jing Haipeng

ABOARD TIANGONG-2, Oct. 19 (Xinhua) -- Today is the first day that our flight crew moved into the space complex for the Shenzhou-11 mission. It is 10:05 p.m. now, and we haven't finished our work yet.

I'm told people are concerned about our life here in space. Tutuping'an, a net user of Xinhua mobile app, is curious about how we sleep and have meal in the space lab. I should say Chen Dong and I feel fulfilled in work, and we really want to go to bed now. As we were so busy in the morning, docking Shenzhou-11 and Tiangong-2 and then entering Tiangong-2 of the complex, we had no time for dinner. We ate only one meal for breakfast and lunch. They were largely ready-to-eat foods, or what we often say snacks. We took few staple food. We did heat rice and noodle, but in a little while forgot all about them. We are to make up for the meal at night. Full story
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-10/22/c_135772707.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Watch out, Bigelow 






http://m.sohu.com/n/470918208/?_trans_=000115_3w

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Accompanying satellite launched from Tiangong-2*
Source: Xinhua 2016-10-23 17:18:41

BEIJING, Oct. 23 (Xinhua) -- An accompanying satellite was launched from space lab Tiangong-2 at 7:31 a.m. on Sunday, said Chinese scientists.

The satellite, which weighs 47 kilograms and is the size of a printer, was launched into space aboard Tiangong-2 on Sept. 15, said the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The micro satellite is able to conduct efficient orbit control, process tasks autonomously and transmit data at high speeds, with stronger capabilities compared with the accompanying satellite of the Shenzhou-7 spacecraft, it said.

At the end of October, the satellite will orbit close to Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 and take photos with the high-resolution camera installed on it.

The accompanying satellite will also carry out space experiments with Tiangong-2 to expand the use of space.

The Shenzhou-11 spacecraft carried two astronauts into space on Oct. 17 from northwest China's Gobi Desert. It docked with Tiangong-2 two days later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

CZ-5/YZ-2 - Chang Zheng-5/YZ-2 / Shijian-17 (SJ-17)





15885548_980x1200_0.jpg (90.83 kB, 980x652 - viewed 5 times.)





CZ5.jpg (184.76 kB, 1144x709 - viewed 4 times.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China releases high-definition photo of Tiangong-2 space lab shot by its companion satellite BX-2. (distance 29 meter)







Photo by handheld camera from TG-2.



http://www.miaopai.com/show/16hcqPlf33vewE-mkaJSQQ__.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

10月23日，中国第二代静止轨道气象卫星首星从上海空运至西昌。进入发射场流程。
23rd Oct, China second generation geostationary meteorological satellite FY-4a being airlift from Shanghai to Xichang launch center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China "well prepared" to launch Chang'e-5 lunar probe in 2017: top scientist*
Source: Xinhua 2016-10-24 00:46:35 






TIANJIN, Oct. 23 (Xinhua) -- China is well prepared to launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe in 2017 to collect and bring back moon rock samples for scientific research, a leading Chinese scientist said Sunday.

Chief Scientist of China's Lunar Exploration Project Ouyang Ziyuan told reporters in northern city of Tianjin that the launch of Chang'e-5 represents the third stage of China's lunar exploration endeavor.

The first stage of lunar expedition was achieved by sending Chang'e-1, a circumlunar satellite, in 2007. For the second stage, China landed its lunar probe Chang'e-3 on the surface of the moon in 2013.

The scientist said the analysis of the structure and component of the samples to be collected by Chang'e-5 would help scientists deepen the study into the formation and the evolution of the moon.

"We are ready. Every lab is ready," he said. "Once the samples are back, we can begin our analysis right away."

He said the launch of Chang'e-5 would improve China's space science technology.

Ouyang also confirmed the launch of Chang'e-4, a relay of Chang'e-3, in 2018 to land on the far side of the moon, a breakthrough in human history.

The launch of the two lunar probes were first announced by State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense earlier this year.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-10/24/c_135775384.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, October 25, 2016, 10:31
*Satellite to improve weather forecasts*
By Zhou Wenting in Shanghai



Photo taken on Sept 23, 2013 shows a Long March-4C carrier rocket carrying a China's Fengyun-3 satellite taking off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, North China's Shanxi province. The new satellite, the third of China's Fengyun-3 (FY-3) series, will form a network with the first two FY-3 satellites to improve China's meteorological observation and medium-range weather forecast capabilities. (Photo / Xinhua)​
China will launch its latest independently developed weather *satellite* at the end of this year, which is said to be technically comparable to similar satellites being built in Europe and the United States.

The FY 4 satellite, the country's second generation of weather satellites and also the newest member of its *Fengyun series*, will be launched into geostationary orbit 36,000 km above Earth, according to Qu Yan, deputy head of the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, which developed the satellite.

The satellite boasts world-leading technical capabilities in areas such as ground test sensitivity and spectral resolution, Qu said.

Nie Danrong, deputy director of the academy's department of application satellites, said that the satellite will lift positional accuracy to a new height of 1 km, four times more accurate than the previous generation, adding that it also has more detecting channels and improved ground resolution for its visible-light imager.

The Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology is responsible for the research and development of all 14 satellites in the Fengyun series that have been launched since 1988.

"Each satellite has a different duty. For example, the FY 4 will be equipped with the country's first imaging sensor for the observation of lightning. Each generation of satellite in the series has higher precision performance in terms of target observation and data update frequency than the previous one," Nie said.

Researchers have said the satellites play an indispensable role in forecasting natural disasters such as typhoons, storms, floods and droughts.

Qu said: "Forecasting of typhoons has become increasingly more accurate, and the Fengyun satellites can be credited for this."

Since 2000, all *typhoons* formed and developed in the Western Pacific and South China Sea have been successfully detected and traced, he said.

China's meteorological satellites, together with those from the US and Europe, are used by the World Meteorological Organization, which means weather data collected by the satellites is made available to more than 3,000 weather forecast outlets in more than 90 countries and regions worldwide.

"As a member of the International Charter on Space and Major Disasters, China's weather satellites play an important role internationally. Data from our satellites directly informs weather forecasts across the globe," Nie said.

China plans to expand its network of weather satellites in the following decade to enable more precise detection of wind, rainfall and atmospheric composition, according to Nie.

"There will also be a satellite specializing in ecological and environmental monitoring, especially the long-term monitoring and forecasting of air pollution," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Congrats China! This is indeed great success.
I missed the launch though.


----------



## onebyone

Here are the visible light photos of TG-2 and SZ-11 as taken by BX-2:





SZ11TG2-1.jpg (57.21 kB, 1024x768 - viewed 34 times.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's "Little Bee" searches for strongest blasts in universe*
(Xinhua) 13:41, October 26, 2016






(Xinhua/He Meng)
​BEIJING, Oct. 26 -- A square-shaped probe, dubbed "Little Bee" by Chinese scientists, is searching for gamma-ray bursts, the strongest explosions in the universe.

The formal name of the probe, set atop China's first space lab Tiangong-2, is POLAR (an abbreviation of Polarimetry of Gamma-ray Bursts). The device will help open a new window in the study of gamma-ray astronomy, says Zhang Shuangnan, principal investigator on the POLAR project and a chief scientist at the High Energy Physics Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Tiangong-2 was launched in September, and the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft last week took two astronauts to a 30-day mission in the space lab. They will prepare for the construction of a more complicated space station, conducting more than a dozen scientific experiments, most of them in cutting-edge fields of exploration.

POLAR is the only international cooperation project on Tiangong-2, involving scientists from the University of Geneva, Paul Scherrer Institute in Switzerland and Poland's Institute of Nuclear Physics.

"The 30-kg device can be regarded as a telescope, but it is different from other telescopes, as it consists of 1,600 sensitive components to detect the polarization of gamma-ray bursts. They are like the 1,600 facets in the compound eyes of bees. That's why we call it 'Little Bee' ," says Zhang.

"We hope to obtain accurate polarization information of the gamma-ray bursts for the first time ever to better understand the process of how the violent explosions happen," Zhang says.

Gamma-ray bursts are extremely energetic explosions that have been observed in distant galaxies. They are the brightest electromagnetic events known to occur in the universe. Bursts can last from ten milliseconds to several hours.

The intense radiation of most observed gamma-ray bursts is believed to be released during a supernova or hypernova as a rapidly rotating, high-mass star collapses to form a neutron star, quark star, or black hole. A subclass of bursts appear to originate from a different process: the merger of binary neutron stars.

Another aim of "Little Bee" is to determine whether gamma-ray bursts are related to gravitational waves. "If we can detect gamma-ray bursts at the same time gravitational waves happen, it will help us better understand gravitational waves. That will be very interesting," Zhang says.

He estimates that "Little Bee" can detect about 100 gamma-ray bursts during its two-year operating period.

Zhang also wants to try something outside the plan. He and his team have succeeded in locating signals from the Crab Pulsar neutron star by analyzing the data sent back by POLAR.

"This is the first time a Chinese space astronomical instrument has been used to study the remaining pulsar left by the supernova explosion recorded by the ancient Chinese nearly 1,000 years ago," Zhang says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Silkworms in Tiangong-2 Space Lab Begin to Spin Cocoons *
CCTV+
Published on Oct 26, 2016

Some of the six silkworms, which have been brought into China's Tiangong-2 space lab for experiments, have begun to spin cocoons one week after the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft blasted off on Oct. 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

JSCh said:


> * Silkworms in Tiangong-2 Space Lab Begin to Spin Cocoons *
> CCTV+
> Published on Oct 26, 2016
> 
> Some of the six silkworms, which have been brought into China's Tiangong-2 space lab for experiments, have begun to spin cocoons one week after the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft blasted off on Oct. 17.


that's one hack of a lucky silkworm in the orbit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Roll-out is happening right now:




















*Shijian-17 (SJ-17) - Long March 5 maiden flight - WSLC - November 3, 2016 *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

link for Weibo live Long March 5 roll out.

http://weibo.com/p/2309124b93941b5d8e2f474d28c74a5b3d8683​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Any idea at what time will the CZ-5 launch?


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

onebyone said:


> Roll-out is happening right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shijian-17 (SJ-17) - Long March 5 maiden flight - WSLC - November 3, 2016 *


Very excited, this will put China at bar with Russia and USA finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

lonelyman said:


> Very excited, this will put China at bar with Russia and USA finally.


Precisely, more importantly China can finally claim to be major spacepower. Asia best space power.

One of the criteria to be spacepower is high payload to space. At least 20tons to LEO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Beast said:


> Precisely, more importantly China can finally claim to be major spacepower. Asia best space power.
> 
> One of the criteria to be spacepower is high payload to space. At least 20tons to LEO.


Behemoth Long March 9 is under development too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Another video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Any tumbling spacecraft that refuses to be cooperative will be under arrest 




\

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Completed assembly of Long March-7 rocket expected in 2017*
(People's Daily Online) 13:37, October 31, 2016





_[File photo]_​
Another Long March-7 rocket is expected to be finished in January 2017. After the assembly of the new rocket is completed, it will be tasked with sending China's first space cargo ship Tianzhou-1 into space in the first half of next year.

“Components of the next Long March-7 are all set. The carrier rocket is now being assembled,” said Wang Xiaojun, chief commander of the successful launch of the first Long March-7. Wang told Chinanews.com that assembly will be completed in January 2017, and that the rocket can be utilized in February.

As China's first digitally designed rocket, the Long March-7 was designed and manufactured with 3-D technologies, putting China in the top tier of digital design capabilities. The rocket measures 53.1 meters in length, with a 3.35-meter core and four rocket boosters. Although it weighs hundreds of tons, the rocket's shell is incredibly thin.

The maiden launch of the Long March-7 rocket was successfully carried out in June, and the main payload for its debut was a scaled-down version of a next-generation crew vehicle. The vehicle was successfully recovered in Inner Mongolia after a short orbital flight.

“According to analysis and statistics from Long March-7’s first flight, the rocket has no flaws in its functionality. That creates a good foundation for its next mission,” Wang noted.

Long March-7 will play a critical role in realizing a Chinese space station, Chinanews.com reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

31st, Oct. Long March 5 in preparation for maiden flight.





From Zhuhai airshow. Graphic show of Long March 5 launching Chang'e-5.





From Zhuhai airshow. New 60 ton class LOX/Methane engine on display.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*China's New 25 ton capacity Long March 5 rocket is on the launch pad and ready for November launch*

*China's largest carrier rocket, the Long March-5, will make its first trip into space in early November this year.

The rocket, which arrived at the Wenchang launch center in south China's Hainan Province in September, was transported to the launch area on Friday morning, after finishing final assembly and tests, said the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND ).*

* With the strongest carrying capacity in China, the rocket will receive functional examinations and further tests before launch.

According to the SASTIND, the Long March-5 integrates top space technologies, including non-toxic environmentally-friendly fuel and a highly stable controlling system, representing a landmark in the country's carrier rockets.

At a new coastal launch centre on the southern island of Hainan, China is now all set to launch its largest ever rocket, and in doing so more than double its launch capabilities.

The 800-tonne, 5-metre diameter Long March 5 was rolled out to the launch pad this morning for launch next week. The heavy-lift launch vehicle is capable of lifting a 25 tonne payload to low Earth orbit, making it comparable to the most powerful active rockets in the world such as the Delta-IV Heavy, Atlas V and Ariane 5.





Long March 5 heads to the launch tower on October 28, 2016. (Photo: CASC)



China plans to use the Long March 5 to launch the core of a three-module, 60-tonne space station. The first space station launch by Long March 5 in 2018, and be completed in the early 2020s, including two experiment modules and a Hubble-class telescope that can dock for repairs.


Long March 5 will have six configurations with different launch capacities for various mission profiles and orbits, with engineers currently focusing on the two versions for the 2017 Chang’e-5 lunar sample return and space station modules

“The rockets utilise a universal modularised design which can be easily combined into new rocket variants for various missions,” says Professor Huang, at the same time improving reliability and launch preparation and lowering costs.

The kerosene, liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen fuels used are also much less toxic and polluting than the hydrazine rockets China has relied on for decades.

There are also unconfirmed suggestions that China is working on an uprated version of the Long March 5, which would be in the same class as the proposed Falcon Heavy being planned by SpaceX.

Before the Long March 9 comes online around 2030, this uprated launcher could allow China to get people on the Moon by using three launches and vehicle docking before leaving low Earth orbit.*


*http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/chinas-new-25-ton-capacity-long-march-5.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Does the long march 5 rocket maiden launch carries any payload?


----------



## lonelyman

Beast said:


> Does the long march 5 rocket maiden launch carries any payload?


Shijian 17

I don't know what world certain Indians live in? They claim long march 5 is not in the class of GSLV-3, which Leo payload is 4t

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

*China initiates country's first centimeter-level positioning system*
(People's Daily Online) 15:40, November 02, 2016

China has launched its* first centimeter-level positioning system*, which can significantly improve the accuracy of its domestic navigation satellite system.

Kuilong, the new positioning system, is a crucial part of the country’s BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS). By calculating and analyzing data received from over 300 satellite navigation stations worldwide, the system can precisely calibrate orbit and clock errors, which are the main factors disrupting positional accuracy, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Nov. 1.

CASC explained that the revised data will be sent to the satellite navigation terminal via five geosynchronous satellites and over 60 low-Earth orbit communication satellites, *improving data accuracy to the centimeter level*. The system will provide four data signals, respectively offering *sub-meter, sub-decimeter, centimeter and aviation security-level services.*


据介绍，夔龙系统通过计算从全球多达300个以上的多系统卫星导航参考站所获取的观测数据，对传统的卫星导航定位中对于定位精度影响较大的轨道误差、时钟误差等参数进行精密修正，并通过5颗地球同步轨道卫星和60颗以上的低轨通信卫星星座，向卫星导航终端播发相关修正参数，将卫星导航终端定位精度提高到“厘米级”。

夔龙系统提供ＯＳ，ＳＰ，ＧＰ，Ａｉｒ共4种数据信号，分别提供“亚米级、亚分米级、厘米级、航空安全级”服务。发布会介绍，随着夔龙系统建设及运营工作的逐步推进，*我国工业界将拥有一把“以厘米为刻度感知世界的天尺”。*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Beast

lonelyman said:


> Shijian 17
> 
> I don't know what world certain Indians live in? They claim long march 5 is not in the class of GSLV-3, which Leo payload is 4t




Sure their GSLV-3 is as big as CZ-5, it just that it had a crappy payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China initiates country's first centimeter-level positioning system*
(People's Daily Online) November 02, 2016







_[File photo]_

China has launched its* first centimeter-level positioning system*, which can significantly improve the accuracy of its domestic navigation satellite system.

Kuilong, the new positioning system, is a crucial part of the country’s BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS). *By calculating and analyzing data received from over 300 satellite navigation stations worldwide, the system can precisely calibrate orbit and clock errors*, which are the main factors disrupting positional accuracy, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Nov. 1.

CASC explained that the revised data will be sent to the satellite navigation terminal via five geosynchronous satellites and over 60 low-Earth orbit communication satellites, improving data accuracy to the centimeter level. The system will provide four data signals, respectively offering sub-meter, sub-decimeter, centimeter and aviation security-level services.

*Formally launched in 1994, the BDS project is considered one of the world’s leading positioning systems, along with the Russian GLONASS system, European Galileo system and American Global Positioning System.*

Currently, the new system is *providing services to the Asia-Pacific region free of charge*, covering the area between the latitudes of 55 degrees north and 55 degrees south, and the longitudes of 55 and 180 degrees east. P*ositioning accuracy is less than 10 meters, velocity accuracy is less than 0.2 meters per second, and timing accuracy is less than 50 nanoseconds*, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

@AndrewJin , more news to feel overwhelmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kuge

lonelyman said:


> Shijian 17
> 
> I don't know what world certain Indians live in? They claim long march 5 is not in the class of GSLV-3, which Leo payload is 4t


off course they are at different league, What's wrong with that?


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> off course they are at different league, What's wrong with that?


The Indian cannot accept the reality. That's where the problem comes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Nations ask to play part in space lab*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) 08:22, November 03, 2016

_Many countries reach out as China prepares to put permanent station in service in 2022_

Many nations have reached out to China, seeking to play a part in the country's future manned space station, a senior space industry official said Wednesday.

"We believe there is a wide range of fields suitable for such international collaboration and these prospective cooperation projects will have huge potential," said Fu Zhiheng, vice-president of China Great Wall Industry Corp, a State-owned enterprise that is the nation's only authorized firm for international space collaboration.

"In fact, we are in talks with some foreign countries in this regard," said Fu, who spoke with China Daily on the sidelines of the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai of Guangdong province.

"My company's Manned Space Cooperation Center works with the China Manned Space Agency and has been pushing forward with related efforts," he said. Fu did not name any of the nations involved.

China will start launching parts of its permanent manned space station starting in 2018 and put the space station into service around 2022, according to previous reports.

It will consist of three parts — a core module attached to two space labs, each weighing about 20 metric tons. A scaled model of the space station is on display at the six-day air show that opened on Tuesday in Zhuhai.

Meanwhile, the heavy-lift carrier rocket developed to launch the space station's modules, the Long March 5, is standing at Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan province waiting for its first trip into space.

China's manned space station is likely to become the world's only space station after the International Space Station is retired in 2024, Chinese space officials have said.

The International Space Station has worked in part as an orbiting laboratory for multidisciplinary research in areas including physics, medicine and space sciences.

China currently is conducting some cooperation projects with foreign space agencies, mainly concerning scientific and technological experiments onboard China's Shenzhou XI spacecraft and Tiangong II space laboratory, according to Fu. He did not say which agencies are involved.

Two Chinese astronauts are now aboard the combined Shenzhou XI-Tiangong II on a monthlong mission in space that started in mid-October.

Fu also noted that his company has received requests from other nations that hope China will help them train astronauts. He did not name the nations.

Yang Liwei, deputy director of China Manned Space Agency, previously said that China is open to cooperation with other nations in its future manned space station.

Chinese scientists have designed a number of devices or instruments in the planned space station that can be used for international cooperative projects. They also developed adapters to permit docking with other nations' spaceships, according to Yang, China's first astronaut in space.

In addition, he said China would be happy to help train astronauts from other countries and organizations and would also be glad to provide rides to foreign astronauts. Foreign astronauts who will have undergone training by Chinese experts will be welcome to work in the space station, he added.

"The result of including foreign participants in our space programs is not only that these nations can send their people to space but also that they will be able to develop their own space projects," Yang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nang2

onebyone said:


> *China's New 25 ton capacity Long March 5 rocket is on the launch pad and ready for November launch*
> 
> *China's largest carrier rocket, the Long March-5, will make its first trip into space in early November this year.*
> 
> *The rocket, which arrived at the Wenchang launch center in south China's Hainan Province in September, was transported to the launch area on Friday morning, after finishing final assembly and tests, said the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND ).*
> 
> * With the strongest carrying capacity in China, the rocket will receive functional examinations and further tests before launch.*
> 
> *According to the SASTIND, the Long March-5 integrates top space technologies, including non-toxic environmentally-friendly fuel and a highly stable controlling system, representing a landmark in the country's carrier rockets.*
> 
> *At a new coastal launch centre on the southern island of Hainan, China is now all set to launch its largest ever rocket, and in doing so more than double its launch capabilities.*
> 
> *The 800-tonne, 5-metre diameter Long March 5 was rolled out to the launch pad this morning for launch next week. The heavy-lift launch vehicle is capable of lifting a 25 tonne payload to low Earth orbit, making it comparable to the most powerful active rockets in the world such as the Delta-IV Heavy, Atlas V and Ariane 5.*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Long March 5 heads to the launch tower on October 28, 2016. (Photo: CASC)*
> 
> 
> 
> *China plans to use the Long March 5 to launch the core of a three-module, 60-tonne space station. The first space station launch by Long March 5 in 2018, and be completed in the early 2020s, including two experiment modules and a Hubble-class telescope that can dock for repairs.*
> 
> 
> *Long March 5 will have six configurations with different launch capacities for various mission profiles and orbits, with engineers currently focusing on the two versions for the 2017 Chang’e-5 lunar sample return and space station modules*
> 
> *“The rockets utilise a universal modularised design which can be easily combined into new rocket variants for various missions,” says Professor Huang, at the same time improving reliability and launch preparation and lowering costs.*
> 
> *The kerosene, liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen fuels used are also much less toxic and polluting than the hydrazine rockets China has relied on for decades.*
> 
> *There are also unconfirmed suggestions that China is working on an uprated version of the Long March 5, which would be in the same class as the proposed Falcon Heavy being planned by SpaceX.*
> 
> *Before the Long March 9 comes online around 2030, this uprated launcher could allow China to get people on the Moon by using three launches and vehicle docking before leaving low Earth orbit.*
> 
> 
> *http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/chinas-new-25-ton-capacity-long-march-5.html*


it is a successful launch. congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Congrats !! ... simply awesome. 

Direct clear images from the lift off we are still missing ... this is the so far final one before launch I could find (T-15)






PS:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Hi-res launch photos from Xinhua:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

Super!
Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## teddy

I had been waiting for 17yrs, since I know the existence of CZ-5 project. This program had already delated many times, CZ5 should have fly at 2012 according to original plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

teddy said:


> I had been waiting for 17yrs, since I know the existence of CZ-5 project. This program had already delated many times, CZ5 should have fly at 2012 according to original plan.


I know, but better late than never. Now waiting for the Long March 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Friday, November 4, 2016, 14:08
*China’s Long March-5 launch hailed globally*
By Xinhua



In this photo taken Nov 3, 2016 photo, a CZ-5 heavy-lift rocket, the latest in China's Long March series, blasts off from the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Wenchang county in south China's Hainan province. (Photo / AP)

BEIJING – International experts spoke highly of *China's launch of its first heavy-lift rocket* on Thursday, saying it will lay the foundation for China's future launch of rockets with heavier payload capabilities.

China launched *Long March-5* from the coastal *Wenchang Space Launch Center* in southern Hainan Province, in a bid to verify the design and performance of the new rocket and test the rocket's flight program.

With the heavy-lift carrier rocket, China can build a permanent manned space station and explore the moon and Mars.

The successful launch reflects China's "greatest advancement" in developing a new launcher family for both its un-crewed and crewed space programs, said Charles Vick, senior technical & space policy analyst with US think tank globalsecurity.org.

"Eventually once the Long March-5 has gained high reliability, it will serve several mission for the crewed lunar program efforts and may become the crew launch vehicle for the eventual crewed lunar landing programs in planning," Vick told Xinhua.

Instead of highly toxic propellants, the new series, also consisting of Long March 6 and 7, uses kerosene and liquid oxygen, making it more environmental friendly and less expensive.

Vick said he was impressed that this new Long March series was developed without Russian rocket engine technology know-how and American cryogenic technology involved.

Gao Yang, director of British Surrey Technology for Autonomous Systems and Robotics (STAR) Lab, told Xinhua that the technology of the Long March-5 has proved not inferior to heavy carrier rockets developed by other nations.

She added that the stunning carrying capacity of the Long March-5 represents China's rising capabilities and competence in this aspect, noting China's progress in space technology will, to a large extent, increase its influence in future international cooperation.

British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC) reported Thursday that "the Long March-5 gives China the capability to orbit the heaviest of payloads – such as big telecoms spacecraft and sections of its future astronaut space station."

"This puts the Long March-5 in the same class as America's current most powerful rocket - the Delta-IV Heavy," BBC noted.

Alexander Zheleznyakov, a member of the Tsiolkovsky Russian Academy of Cosmonautics, told Xinhua that Long March-5 will remarkably raise China's competitive edge in the international commercial launch market.

As for the rocket's technical advantage, Zheleznyakov said the notable operability within its inner systems will help facilitate its production and decrease costs, which is key to its future commercialization.

China is now developing a mega rocket with the capacity of sending up to 100 tonnes of payload to low-Earth orbit. Its maiden flight will probably take place before 2030.









​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kuge

JSCh said:


> Friday, November 4, 2016, 14:08
> *China’s Long March-5 launch hailed globally*
> 
> 
> China is now developing a mega rocket with the capacity of sending up to 100 tonnes of payload to low-Earth orbit. Its maiden flight will probably take place before 2030.
> 
> ​


CZ-9?


----------



## 592257001

星海军事 said:


>



Nice graph, but I think you may have forgot to include CZ-7 in the 7 t GTO rocket section?


----------



## 星海军事

592257001 said:


> Nice graph, but I think you may have forgot to include CZ-7 in the 7 t GTO rocket section?


The current version of CZ-7 (also known as CZ-724) is not meant for GTO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

星海军事 said:


>


Russian Soyuz and Proton are heavy lifter too.


----------



## JSCh

kuge said:


> CZ-9?


Yes.

*Poland, China to jointly build satellites, boost space Cooperation*
by Jaroslaw Adamowski — November 3, 2016

WARSAW — Poland’s deputy prime minister and science minister Jarosław Gowin recently paid an official visit to China during which he discussed joint space plans by Warsaw and Beijing. Gowin said the two countries will jointly build a satellite, equipped with Polish instruments, that is to be launched in 2018.

Under the plan, the new satellite is to be equipped with developed research equipment, and it will study the far side of the moon. The deputy prime minister said that China is an emerging power in the field of space research, and the Polish government aims to intensify its cooperation with the Chinese authorities. The project was first unveiled following Gowin’s meeting with China’s Deputy Prime Minister Chin Liu Yandong in mid-October when Warsaw was offered to cooperate on a joint research project for which China would allocate about $20 million, according to the Polish official.

“I suggested that two sectors would be natural. The first one is space research. The Chinese have had considerable success in this field, and we want to develop our research on space and our space industry,” Gowin said, as quoted in a statement by the Polish Ministry of Science and Higher Education.

*Joint space projects*

“In 2018, the Chinese want to launch a Polish-Chinese satellite that will be sent to the moon’s orbit, it will contain very modern measurement instruments. These instruments will be developed by Polish scientists,” the deputy prime minister said.

Warsaw is expected to decide on the amount of its financial contribution to the joint space project in the coming weeks. The program’s scope could be expanded to include the construction of two satellites.

“The October visit to China was an opportunity to launch talks on specific joint scientific and technological projects. One of them was the Discovering the Sky at Longest Wavelength-Pathfinder project, implemented as part of the Chang’E-4 mission,” Marta Wachowicz, the director of the Strategy and International Cooperation Department at the Polish Space Agency (POLSA), told _SpaceNews_. “The mission aims to place two satellites on the moon’s orbit.”

According to Wachowicz, the program is carried out by the National Space Science Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and its Polish partner, the Space Research Centre of the Polish Academy of Sciences, will be responsible for developing the satellites’ instruments.

The latest development marks another move by the two countries to intensify their space cooperation. Last June, POLSA signed an agreement with the Chinese National Space Administration. The document states that the two agencies are to collaborate on joint research and monitoring activities, as well as on developing new telecommunications solutions.

What is noteworthy, the Polish government is also hoping to use the experience from its cooperation with China on a lunar exploration mission to foster the setting up of a national space company. The firm, whose establishment Warsaw is currently mulling, is designed to spur the development of smaller companies from the Polish space sector.

Poland, China to jointly build satellites, boost space Cooperation - SpaceNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Nan Yang said:


> Russian Soyuz and Proton are heavy lifter too.


Soyuz is one of the typical medium-lift launch vehicles and the payload to GTO of Proton M+ is less than 7 t (6.92 t, 1800 m/s).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K210

What practical application is there for 14 tons to GTO? Is china planning geostatonary space station?


----------



## 592257001

K210 said:


> What practical application is there for 14 tons to GTO? Is china planning geostatonary space station?



The payload in CZ-5's maiden flight was already 13t (YZ-2+SJ-17) to GTO. 

On top of that, the full payload capacity of CZ-5 will be needed during the Change-5 lunar mission in 2017 and the Mars mission in 2020. 

The already disclosed Chinese Space Station modules are >20 ton each, so they can only be launched to LEO by CZ-5, similar to the ISS.


----------



## Beast

592257001 said:


> The payload in CZ-5's maiden flight was already 13t (YZ-2+SJ-17) to GTO.
> 
> On top of that, the full payload capacity of CZ-5 will be needed during the Change-5 lunar mission in 2017 and the Mars mission in 2020.
> 
> The already disclosed Chinese Space Station modules are >20 ton each, so they can only be launched to LEO by CZ-5, similar to the ISS.


Yup, CZ-5 LEO payload may looks very similar to other major power rocket. But when comes to GTO, thats where CZ-5 payload strength comes in, only Delta IV can challenge CZ-5 in GTO sector. Not even Russia new generation Angara-5 comes close.


----------



## onebyone

*2015年9月25日09:41，长征十一号小型固体运载火箭在酒泉卫星发射中心首飞成功，完成一箭4星发射任务。*

*https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/rocket/CZ-11/CZ11-first-launch.html*

*CZ-11*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China launches in 2016 (times in UTC)

01 - January 15 (16:57:04.080) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y29) - XSLC, LC3 - BelinterSat-1 / Zhongxing-15 (Chinasat-15)
02 - February 1 (07:29:04) - CZ-3C/YZ-1 (Y14/??) - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-3-M3S (Beidou-21)
03 - March 29 (20:11:04.682) - CZ-3A (Y26) - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-2-IGSO6 (Beidou-22)
04 - April 5 (17:38:04.160) - CZ-2D (Y36) - JSLC, LC43/603 - SJ-10 Shijian-10
05 - May 15 (02:43) - CZ-2D (Y27) - JSLC, LC43/603 - YG-30 Yaogan Weixing-30
06 - May 30 (03:17:04.523) - CZ-4B (Y33) - TSLC, LC9 - ZY-3 Ziyuan-3 (2); ÑuSat-1/LUSEX 'Fresco'; ÑuSat-2 'Batata'
07 - June 12 (15:30:04.361) - CZ-3C (Y15) - XSLC, LC3 - Beidou-23 (Beidou-2-G7)
08 - June 25 (12:00:07.413) - CZ-7/YZ-1A (Y1) - WSLC, LC201 - Duoyongtu Feichuan Fanhui Cang (Prototype Crew Capsule Reentry Test); Aoxiang Zhixing (CubeSat-12U); AL-1 Aolong-1; TF-1 Tiange Feixingqi-1; TF-2 Tiange Feixingqi-2; Zai Guijia Zhu Shiyan Zhuangzhi (attached to upper stage); Pei Zhong Zhijia (ballast)
09 - June 29 (03:21) - CZ-4B (Y35) - JSLC, LC63/603 - SJ-16 Shijian-16 (2)
10 - August 5 (16:22:04.273) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y35) - XSLC, LC3 - Tiantong-1 (01)
11 - August 9 (22:55:25.077) - CZ-4C (Y19) - TSLC, LC9 - GF-3 Gaofen-3
12 - August 15 (17:40:04.546) - CZ-2D (Y32) - JSLC, LC43/603 - Mozi (QSS 'Quantum Science Satellite')**, ³Cat-2, Lixing-1
13 - August 31 (18:55) - CZ-4C - TSLC, LC9 - GF-10 Gaofen-10 (Launch failure)
14 - September 15 (14:04:12.428) - CZ-2F (T2) - JSLC, LC43/921 - TG-2 Tiangong-2; Banxing-2
15 - October 16 (23:30:31.409) - CZ-2F/G (Y11) - JSLC, LC43/921 - SZ-11 Shenzhou-11
16 - November 3 (12:43:13.998) - CZ-5/YZ-2 (Y1/Y1) - WSLC, LC101 - SJ-17 Shijian-17
17 - November 9 (23:42) - CZ-11 (Y2) - JSLC - XPNAV-1; Xiaoxiang-1; Lishui-1A; Lishui-1B; Lishui-1C*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

cz11 is very secretive
only one；

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

November 20 - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)

Next Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China launches pulsar test satellite*
Source: Xinhua 2016-11-10 11:11:33

JIUQUAN, Nov. 10 (Xinhua) -- China launched a pulsar test satellite at 7:42 a.m. Thursday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The satellite was carried by a Long March-11 rocket and it was the 239th flight mission by a Long March carrier rocket.

While in orbit, the satellite will undergo tests on its detector functions and space environment adaptability.

The satellite and the rocket were designed by academies affiliated with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

lonelyman said:


> Shijian 17
> 
> I don't know what world certain Indians live in? They claim long march 5 is not in the class of GSLV-3, which Leo payload is 4t



It is 10+ ton in Leo. 4+ ton in Geo and not Leo. I hope you understand the difference between Geo and Leo.


----------



## lonelyman

Surya 1 said:


> It is 10+ ton in Leo. 4+ ton in Geo and not Leo. I hope you understand the difference between Geo and Leo.


ISRO own website says 8t LEO, you know more than them? Ok your gslv-3 is much better than ours, your space program is miles ahead, all right? satisfied ?


----------



## Nan Yang

Surya 1 said:


> It is 10+ ton in Leo. 4+ ton in Geo and not Leo. I hope you understand the difference between Geo and Leo.


Geo ?  
GSLV Mk3 capacity is 4K to *GTO. *

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle_Mark_III

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Nan Yang said:


> Geo ?
> GSLV Mk3 capacity is 4K to *GTO. *
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle_Mark_III



geo means Geosynchronous (Elliptical) orbit from where the satellite is transferred to geostationary orbit 36000 KM above earth.


----------



## Nan Yang

Surya 1 said:


> geo means Geosynchronous (Elliptical) orbit from where the satellite is transferred to geostationary orbit 36000 KM above earth.


Really ?  Not quite. Almost right. Try again.

Again GSLV Mk3 capacity is 4T to *GTO*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*A CZ-2D rocket will be launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on November 11, 2016, carrying an yet unspecified satellite (possibly a Yaogan Weixing).*

*2016*

November 11 (23:11) (?) - CZ-2D (?) - JSLC, LC43/903 - Yaogan Weixing (?)

November 20 - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)


----------



## GS Zhou

onebyone said:


> *A CZ-2D rocket will be launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on November 11, 2016, carrying an yet unspecified satellite (possibly a Yaogan Weixing).*
> 
> *2016*
> 
> November 11 (23:11) (?) - CZ-2D (?) - JSLC, LC43/903 - Yaogan Weixing (?)
> 
> November 20 - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)


sh*t, the frequency of China to launch satellite is even faster than my frequency to fullfill the tank of my car.


----------



## onebyone

*17 - November 9 (23:42) - CZ-11 (Y2) - JSLC - Maichong Xing Shiyan Weixing XPNAV-1; Xiaoxiang-1 (CubeSat-3U; Lishui-1 (CubeSat-3U); Pina-2 (CubeSat); KS-1Q/CAS-2T (CubeSat-2U) attached to the CZ-11 4th stage

China launch schedule*

*2016*

November 11 (23:11) (?) - CZ-2D (?) - JSLC, LC43/903 - Yunhai-1 (?)
November 20 - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

besthuman said:


> Gto to geo. Thats how satellites work.
> You circulize.. new word... the orbit after reaching g transfer orbit. If i remember in gto its around 36000 km x 1500 km approx . Then raised to 36000 x 36000.


A newbie, don't understand difference between gto and geo


----------



## onebyone

Yunhai-1 - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - November 11, 2016 (~23:10 UTC)

NOTAMs
A2942/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N322627E0974800-N323148E0972316-N332414E0973900-N331850E0980357 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 11 NOV 23:07 2016 UNTIL 11 NOV 23:35 2016. CREATED: 10 NOV 07:37 2016

A2941/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N345502E0983004-N345920E0981124-N352808E0982024-N352244E0984557 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 11 NOV 23:06 2016 UNTIL 11 NOV 23:29 2016. CREATED: 10 NOV 07:36 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches Yunhai-1 meteorological satellite*
Xinhua | Updated: 2016-11-12 10:25

JIUQUAN - China sent into space a meteorological satellite, Yunhai-1, at 7:14 a.m. Saturday from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China's gobi desert.

Yunhai-1 was carried by a Long March-2D rocket, the 240th mission for the Long March rocket family.

Developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, the satellite will be used for observation of atmospheric, marine and space environment, disaster prevention and mitigation, and scientific experiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> *China launches Yunhai-1 meteorological satellite*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2016-11-12 10:25
> 
> JIUQUAN - China sent into space a meteorological satellite, Yunhai-1, at 7:14 a.m. Saturday from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China's gobi desert.
> 
> Yunhai-1 was carried by a Long March-2D rocket, the 240th mission for the Long March rocket family.
> 
> Developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, the satellite will be used for observation of atmospheric, marine and space environment, disaster prevention and mitigation, and scientific experiments.




Is it the 3rd launch in 10 days?


----------



## JSCh

Dungeness said:


> Is it the 3rd launch in 10 days?


Yes. Also less than 48 hrs from the last launch from Jiuquan launch center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

November 20 - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)






China Successfully Launches Yunhai-1(01) Satellite for Environment Monitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Monday, November 14, 2016, 11:24
*Astronauts grow lettuce in space lab*
By Cheng Yingqi in Beijing






*Astronaut Jing Haipeng shows lettuce growing in the Tiangong II space lab on Friday. (Photo /* *Xinhua)*​
One of the most impressive parts of the movie _The Martian_ is when the lead character - an astronaut stranded on Mars after his team assumed him dead - succeeds at growing *potatoes* to keep himself alive while waiting to be rescued.

Now, Chinese scientists are testing the idea by attempting to grow vegetables in the *Tiangong II space lab*.

"If people live on Mars someday, they will need to grow grain and vegetables there," said Zheng Huiqiong, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Plant Physiology and Ecology in Shanghai.

"On Earth, 95 percent of the energy that keeps humans and animals alive is provided by plants, which transfer solar energy to chemically stored energy. So, as long as you can grow plants, you can live wherever you want in space, as plants are the only means to transfer the sun's energy," Zheng said.

The plant chosen for the Tiangong II space lab experiment is lettuce.

Wang Longji, an associate researcher at the Astronaut Center of China, said one main reason for choosing lettuce was its 30-day growth cycle, which suits the duration of the task.

Tiangong II was launched in mid-September to replace the Tiangong I space lab, which retired in March. On Oct 19, Tiangong II docked with the Shenzhou XI manned spaceship carrying *two astronauts* for a 30-day stay.

The astronauts started the plant-growing experiment on the second day after docking. They first set up a culture system composed of small plastic units. After watering the units and planting seeds, they covered the surface with plastic wrap.

"On entering the space lab on the fifth morning, we found the seeds had germinated. We were happy, so we took a lot of photos and informed ground staff," said Jing Haipeng, commander of the mission.

Red wave lettuce has been cultivated on the International Space Station, and NASA released a video of US and Japanese astronauts eating the space-grown lettuce in August last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

XiChang Satellite launch center, Long March 3C get ready for launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K210

lonelyman said:


> ISRO own website says 8t LEO, you know more than them? Ok your gslv-3 is much better than ours, your space program is miles ahead, all right? satisfied ?



It is 8 tons to 620km high circular LEO while long march five is 25 tons to 200 km by 400 km eplitical LEO. They are not the same it takes more delta v to place at 620km than it does at 200-400 km. If long march 5 launched into 620km high orbit its capablity would be somewhere between 10 - 15 tons. 

Besides MK-3 is in its base config which should have been flown back in 2012 but was delayed due to problems with ISRO's MK-2 rocket. Once the weakass engines in the core are replaced the rocket can do 6.5 ton GTO and around 15 ton LEO so not that much behind long march 5


----------



## onebyone

Landing of Shenzhou 11 is reported for Friday Nov. 18th between 05:33 - 06:13 UTC (00:33 - 01:13 EST / 13:33 - 14:13 Beijing time)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798807009063636992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

K210 said:


> It is 8 tons to 620km high circular LEO while long march five is 25 tons to 200 km by 400 km eplitical LEO. They are not the same it takes more delta v to place at 620km than it does at 200-400 km. If long march 5 launched into 620km high orbit its capablity would be somewhere between 10 - 15 tons.
> 
> Besides MK-3 is in its base config which should have been flown back in 2012 but was delayed due to problems with ISRO's MK-2 rocket. Once the weakass engines in the core are replaced the rocket can do 6.5 ton GTO and around 15 ton LEO so not that much behind long march 5


Bullshit, u Indians only good at boasting things on PowerPoint. Let's compare GTO then, ours 14t, your non existent gslv3 4t, got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K210

lonelyman said:


> Bullshit, u Indians only good at boasting things on PowerPoint. Let's compare GTO then, ours 14t, your non existent gslv3 4t, got it?



GSLV MK-3 non-existent? Are you aware that it has already flown in suborbital config?


----------



## lonelyman

K210 said:


> GSLV MK-3 non-existent? Are you aware that it has already flown in suborbital config?


Bullshit, missing the critical cryogenic engine Indians boasting for years, which China flied 32 years ago on long march 3 in 1984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

K210 said:


> It is 8 tons to 620km high *circular* LEO


Really ? 

Can you enlighten us with a source of this claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K210

lonelyman said:


> Bullshit, missing the critical cryogenic engine Indians boasting for years, which China flied 32 years ago on long march 3 in 1984



Your YF-73 engine that flew in 84 was a gas generator design. Such design is childs play compared to stage combustion cycle that ISRO's CE-7.5 uses. 

YF-73 specific impulse: 420 seconds 

CE-7.5 specific impulse: 452 seconds



Nan Yang said:


> Really ?
> 
> Can you enlighten us with a source of this claim?



Look at wikipedia or ISRO's site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

The parameters of the two rockets aren't difficult to find.

The *GSLV MK. 3* can send a *10 ton* satellite to a 200 km orbit at 45 degree inclination. Source: http://www.spacelaunchreport.com/gslvmk3.html

In terms of cryogenic engines, the Chinese are fielding (or very close to fielding) the *YF-73* (44 kN), *YF-75* (78.45 kN), *YF-75D* (88 kN), *YF-50t* (700 kN), and *YF-77* (700 kN). The maiden LM-5 rocket used a YF-77 core stage and a YF-75D upper stage. Note that the mentioned thrusts are vacuum thrusts.

India's *CE-7.5* and *CE-20* produce 74 kN and 200 kN, respectively. The latter would most likely be tested this year aboard the GSLV MK3's first orbital launch in December.


----------



## Beast

K210 said:


> It is 8 tons to 620km high circular LEO while long march five is 25 tons to 200 km by 400 km eplitical LEO. They are not the same it takes more delta v to place at 620km than it does at 200-400 km. If long march 5 launched into 620km high orbit its capablity would be somewhere between 10 - 15 tons.
> 
> Besides MK-3 is in its base config which should have been flown back in 2012 but was delayed due to problems with ISRO's MK-2 rocket. Once the weakass engines in the core are replaced the rocket can do 6.5 ton GTO and around 15 ton LEO so not that much behind long march 5



Is there such thing called high circular 620km LEO? Space lifting capacity is place according to 2 catergory LEO, GTO. I never heard high circular LEO. you don't make up another type and confuse us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

Beast said:


> Is there such thing called high circular 620km LEO? Space lifting capacity is place according to 2 catergory LEO, GTO. I never heard high circular LEO. you don't make up another type and confuse us.


If you go to ISRO website, they have a sub-GTO orbit too. What is a sub-GTO orbit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

K210 said:


> Your YF-73 engine that flew in 84 was a gas generator design. Such design is childs play compared to stage combustion cycle that ISRO's CE-7.5 uses.
> 
> YF-73 specific impulse: 420 seconds
> 
> CE-7.5 specific impulse: 452 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> Look at wikipedia or ISRO's site


Funny how the advanced Indian staged combustion (cough* Russsian cyro copy) is not use in GSLV mk iii? But instead a gas generator CE-20 had to be used ...LOL

OOO i checked further, this engine was only successfully flown in 2014, I wonder how many flight it had taken. One year later our YF-100 which is 20 times more powerful and also a staged combustion was flown.

And now the Indians are busy developing LESS ADVANCED gas generator CE-20...what a joke. The point is YOU NEED TO HAVE BOTH !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799121258126282752

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese astronauts to return home after longest-ever space mission*
Source: Xinhua 2016-11-17 14:48:48

BEIJING, Nov. 17 (Xinhua) -- The spacecraft Shenzhou-11, which is carrying taikonauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong, separated from the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab at 12:41 p.m. Thursday Beijing Time.

The separation marks the beginning of the journey home for the two men, after having lived and worked in Tiangong-2 for 30 days, the longest stay in space by Chinese astronauts.

Before the separation, the astronauts extended their thanks and respect to their ground team and to everyone who had supported China's space program.

After the separation, Shenzhou-11 will remain at a point near the space lab before they are given leave by the ground team to embark on their return journey.

Around one day later, the reentry module will descend from an orbit about 393 kilometers above Earth, a true test for Shenzhou-11's reentry system.

Tiangong-2 will remain in its orbit and remote experiments will continue until it docks with Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, which is set to be launched in April 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## K210

Beast said:


> Is there such thing called high circular 620km LEO? Space lifting capacity is place according to 2 catergory LEO, GTO. I never heard high circular LEO. you don't make up another type and confuse us.



LEO is anywhere between 200km to 2000km. If you want to send humans you would launch to 200-400km LEO, if you want to send earth observation satellite you would launch to 500km+ LEO for maximum imaging range.

GTO from my understanding is 180 by 36000 km orbit which is used as a initial stage for comsats.



Nan Yang said:


> If you go to ISRO website, they have a sub-GTO orbit too. What is a sub-GTO orbit?



Any GTO orbit where apogee is below 36000 so in ISRO's PSLV case this is 240 by 24000km


----------



## JSCh

*China's Manned Spacecraft Detaches from Tiangong-2 Space Lab *
CCTV+, Published on Nov 17, 2016

China’s manned spacecraft Shenzhou-11 detached from the Tiangong-2 space lab at 12:41 (Beijing time) on Thursday after two Chinese astronauts spent a record-breaking 30 days in the latter.

Prior to the detachment, the two astronauts, Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong, thoroughly checked the condition of the Shenzhou-11 re-entry capsule which will return them to Earth. They then transferred experimental devices and items from Tiangong-2 to the re-entry capsule before departure.

Following its detachment from Tiangong-2, the Shenzhou-11 craft will move to a location 120 meters away from the space lab where it will stay in orbit until its status is confirmed to begin the re-entry process.

The spacecraft is expected to return from a trajectory of 393 kilometers above the earth on Friday and will touch down in the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Nan Yang said:


> If you go to ISRO website, they have a sub-GTO orbit too. What is a sub-GTO orbit?


It's a 'special' India only term, like semi high speed trains, etc LOL

They just don't realize how backward their space program is, I mean seriously they still need Ariane to launch anything above 3 tonnes.

I was looking at their GSLV failure rates, freaking 50% failure rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lonelyman

Nan Yang said:


> Really ?
> 
> Can you enlighten us with a source of this claim?


Indians claims are usual shit talk boasting, complete nonsense. Just look at GTO still 4t, no matter how he "defines" LEO



K210 said:


> Your YF-73 engine that flew in 84 was a gas generator design. Such design is childs play compared to stage combustion cycle that ISRO's CE-7.5 uses.
> 
> YF-73 specific impulse: 420 seconds
> 
> CE-7.5 specific impulse: 452 seconds
> 
> Look at wikipedia or ISRO's site



Bullshit, your Indians boasting to death non existing many years delayed CE-20 is gas generator, huh, mate? Why go back to child's play? Why so many years delay and numerous explosions in this child's play?

Actually your payload capacity is so pathetic, that up to today you rely on Frenches to launch your communication satellites.
Plus why compare against our 32 years old stuff, compare your non existing CE-20 against our YF-77 on long march 5.



Han Patriot said:


> It's a 'special' India only term, like semi high speed trains, etc LOL
> 
> They just don't realize how backward their space program is, I mean seriously they still need Ariane to launch anything above 3 tonnes.
> 
> I was looking at their GSLV failure rates, freaking 50% failure rate.



They are good at talking shit

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Han Patriot

lonelyman said:


> Indians claims are usual shit talk boasting, complete nonsense. Just look at GTO still 4t, no matter how he "defines" LEO
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, your Indians boasting to death non existing many years delayed CE-20 is gas generator, huh, mate? Why go back to child's play? Why so many years delay and numerous explosions in this child's play?
> 
> Actually your payload capacity is so pathetic, that up to today you rely on Frenches to launch your communication satellites.
> Plus why compare against our 32 years old stuff, compare your non existing CE-20 against our YF-77 on long march 5.
> 
> 
> 
> They are good at talking shit


Guys, I think we need to stop talking bout Indy stuff, let's get back to our space program shall we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Friday, November 18, 2016, 14:29
*Shenzhou-11 return capsule touches down*
By Agencies






​ Astronauts Jing Haipeng (Left) and Chen Dong (Right) wave hands before the launch of Shenzhou 11 on Oct 17, 2016. (Photo / Xinhua)

BEIJING - A pair of Chinese astronauts have returned from a month-long stay in the country's space station, China's sixth and longest crewed mission to date.

Veteran mission commander *Jing Haipeng* and first-time space traveler *Chen Dong* landed in their *Shenzhou 11* return vehicle in the main landing area in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region at 2:07 pm Beijing Time, according to the Beijing Aerospace Control Center.

They had spent 30 days aboard the Tiangong 2 station conducting experiments and testing equipment in preparation for the launching of the station's core module in 2018. A fully functioning, permanently crewed space station is on course to begin operation six years from now and slated to run for a decade.

The *Tiangong 2* that launched on Sept. 15 is orbiting 393 kilometers above the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

NEXT STATION 

November 20 - CZ-3C - XSLC - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Return Capsule of China's Shenzhou-11 Back Home Safely *
CCTV+, Published on Nov 18, 2016

The reentry module of Shenzhou-11 returned and landed safely in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region at about 13:59 Friday Beijing Time.

The two Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong opened the hatch and the ground search team members reported that the astronauts were safe and sound.

After separating from the spacecraft's orbiting capsule at noon Friday, the return capsule entered the return orbit.

The main parachute of the return capsule was successfully let out and the capsule landed sideways.

The return capsule was found by the ground search team in the main landing area at 14:07, according to the Beijing Aerospace Control Center.

Commander-in-chief of China's manned space program Zhang Youxia announced the success of the Shenzhou-11 mission.

Shenzhou-11 was China's sixth manned spacecraft, and also the country's longest mission to date. After its launch on Oct. 17, the spacecraft docked two days later with China's first space lab, Tiangong-2, where the two astronauts lived for 30 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

JSCh said:


> *Return Capsule of China's Shenzhou-11 Back Home Safely *
> CCTV+, Published on Nov 18, 2016
> 
> The reentry module of Shenzhou-11 returned and landed safely in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region at about 13:59 Friday Beijing Time.
> 
> The two Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong opened the hatch and the ground search team members reported that the astronauts were safe and sound.
> 
> After separating from the spacecraft's orbiting capsule at noon Friday, the return capsule entered the return orbit.
> 
> The main parachute of the return capsule was successfully let out and the capsule landed sideways.
> 
> The return capsule was found by the ground search team in the main landing area at 14:07, according to the Beijing Aerospace Control Center.
> 
> Commander-in-chief of China's manned space program Zhang Youxia announced the success of the Shenzhou-11 mission.
> 
> Shenzhou-11 was China's sixth manned spacecraft, and also the country's longest mission to date. After its launch on Oct. 17, the spacecraft docked two days later with China's first space lab, Tiangong-2, where the two astronauts lived for 30 days.


YES!!!


----------



## indiatester

While the tv and zero-g looks romantic... Can't imagine the nerves of steel these #Taikonauts (any astronaut for that matter) need to sit in such a thing where millions of parts have to work perfectly for them to go up and come back.

Good job and congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Friday, November 18, 2016, 23:24
*Space experiments designed by HK students successful*
By Shadow Li and Honey Tsang

HONG KONG - The city’s young aspiring scientists were thrilled to see the success of unprecedented space experiments which they designed - following the safe return of two astronauts from their space mission on Friday.

In a groundbreaking science class hosted jointly by astronaut Jing Haipeng in outer space and another astronaut on earth, Jing presented a silkworm experiment conceived by Hong Kong secondary school students. 

Five out of the six silkworms, chosen from more than 4,000 silkworms to be brought to the space lab, successfully made cocoons. Another one failed, despite meticulous care from the two astronauts. 

Jing said the project is to see whether the silkworms can produce silk and make a cocoon – like they do on earth.

Jing and Chen Dong returned to earth on Friday safely after completing China’s sixth manned spacecraft mission - and the nation’s longest one to date - on Shenzhou 11. 

Together with the silkworm experiments, another two experiments conducted in space originated from Hong Kong students’ ideas. These were a study to see how porous membranes are formed in space and examining the chaos theory through the oscillation of a double pendulum with one placed in space and the other on earth.

The three experiments were selected out of 70 experiments proposed by Hong Kong students during the Space Science Experiment Design Competition last year.

China Manned Space Engineering Office Director Wang Zhaoyao told reporters in Beijing on Friday all three experiments designed by Hong Kong students were successfully carried out. They were likely to lead to new scientific discoveries.

Asked whether the two astronauts will join a delegation of representatives from this mission to visit Hong Kong and Macao, Wang said top priority is for the pair is to recuperate first.

Exchanges will deepen understanding between the nation’s manned space engineering team and people in Hong Kong and Macao. There will also be more educational and public activities for young people from Hong Kong, Macao and other places, Wang said. 

“It’s no easy task taking animal species, other than human beings, into space,” said Chow wing-hei, project adviser of the silkworm experiment, who teaches at Christian and Missionary Alliance Sun Kei Secondary School.

“At this stage, we don’t know the quality of the silk as we haven’t had the chance to examine it yet.

“However, it’s confirmed that the silkworms had successfully produced silk fibers under microgravity. Our team regards the outcome as a successful experiment,” said Chow.





The project was designed by students at the Christian and Missionary Alliance Sun Kei Secondary School. (Photo/Xinhua)​
Chow said a lot of matters had to be considered and tackled beforehand. In early trials, the team discovered that many silkworms died of eating dehydrated morus leaves, which is a common food source for silkworms.

*Chow wing-hei,* project adviser of the silkworm experiment “As a result, we replaced the leaves with artificial fodder which has a longer shelf life,” Leung Tsz-wan, one of the secondary students in Chow’s team, explained. “And we designed a special container, with a valve to lock in the moisture, for better storage of the fodder.”

Chow’s team made numerous efforts to run tests. They adjusted the experiments several times with advice from mainland space experts.

Collecting the feces of the silkworms in space can also be challenging as they might die from accidentally consuming floating feces in the silkworms’ container, explained Leung.

To resolve this, the student team installed a fan to suck the floating feces at the bottom of the container and to clean it. 

Jing said during the video science class released on Thursday that the silkworm experiment actually concluded on Oct 26. But they didn’t give up on the silkworm No 6, which failed to make a cocoon. They just carried on with the experiment.

In the video science class, Jing showed the audience on earth how a silkworm could float following his fingertips.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hk299792458

My short post for the return of the two taikonautes, plus a very first analysis on the deviation of 100 km of the final landing point.

http://www.eastpendulum.com/shenzhou-11-les-2-taikonautes-retournent-sur-terre

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799121258126282752




Congrats. China's manned missions are way ahead of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Tianlian-1 (4) - CZ-3C, XSLC - November 22, 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

hk299792458 said:


> My short post for the return of the two taikonautes, plus a very first analysis on the deviation of 100 km of the final landing point.
> 
> http://www.eastpendulum.com/shenzhou-11-les-2-taikonautes-retournent-sur-terre
> 
> Henri K.


Can't speak French, do u have English version?


----------



## onebyone

*Tianlian-1 (4) - CZ-3C, XSLC - November 22, 2016*


Air space closure notices have been issued for launch on November 22 ~15:30 UTC:

A3017/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N272126E1082255-N272538E1075906-N271500E1075646-N271048E1082032 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 22 NOV 15:16 2016 UNTIL 22 NOV 15:52 2016. CREATED: 21 NOV 03:27 2016 

A3016/16 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N274653E1061213-N275127E1054213-N273537E1053904-N273054E1060859 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 22 NOV 15:16 2016 UNTIL 22 NOV 15:51 2016. CREATED: 21 NOV 03:24 2016

and one NOTAM for fairing debris:
*A3018/16* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255857E1135553-N255223E1142456 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 22 NOV 15:18 2016 UNTIL 22 NOV 15:59 2016. CREATED: 21 NOV 03:30 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese greetings from space *​European Space Agency, ESA
Published on Nov 19, 2016

Astronauts on Chinese space station Tiangong-2 greet ESA and Thomas Pesquet. This video was recorded inside the Chinese space station Tiangong-2 by astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong. The duo landed safely on Earth on 18 November after spending a month orbiting Earth. A few hours before their descent, ESA astronaut Thomas Pesquet was launched aboard a Soyuz spacecraft to the International Space Station.

ESA’s Director of Human Spaceflight, David Parker, noted, “Human spaceflight provides many opportunities to increase international cooperation, and the interaction between the Astronaut Centre of China and the European Astronaut Centre is already creating positive experiences on which to build for the future.”

A cheesecake created by French chef Alain Ducasse for Thomas Pesquet’s six-month mission on the International Space Station was sent to the Chinese astronauts. 

Chinese astronaut Ye Guangfu, who trained with the astronauts in this video, took part in ESA’s underground course this summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

北京 神舟十一号飞船返回舱回京

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

* Tianlian-1 (4) - CZ-3C, XSLC - November 22, 2016 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3C launches fourth Tianlian-1 spacecraft*
November 22, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa




China orbited its fourth tracking and data relay satellite in the Tianlian-1 range known as ‘Sky Link’ on Tuesday. The launch took place at 15:30 UTC from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province, utilizing a Long March 3C/G2 rocket.


*Chinese Launch:*

The Chinese tracking and data relay satellites were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and it is similar to the American Tracking and Data Relay Satellite System (TDRSS) in concept.

The system is designed to support near-real-time communications between orbiting spacecraft and ground control. The system will complement the ground-based space tracking and telemetry stations and ships to support future space projects.




Like its predecessors, the Tianlian-1 (4) satellite is based on the DFH-3 bus. The DFH-3 (Dongfanghong-3) platform is a medium-capacity telecommunications satellite platform designed and developed by CAST.

The spacecraft can carry multiple telecommunications payloads for providing numerous services, such as fixed communication, international satellite communication, national and regional communication, wideband data communication, mobile communication and direct broadcast; military communication, spacecraft tracking and data relay.

The platform comprises six subsystems: control, power, propulsion, measurement & control, structure and thermal control subsystem. The platform configuration features module subdivision, which includes communication module, propulsion module, service module and solar array. The platform also adopts three-axis stabilized attitude control mode, having solar array output power of 1.7 kw by the end of its design lifetime of 8 years. It has a mass of 2,100kg with payload capacity 220kg.


The DFH-3 satellite platform has been successfully applied in DFH-3 satellite, Beidou navigation test satellite, and other satellites, all of which are currently operating normally.

During numerous flight missions, the maturity and reliability of the DFH-3 platform is China’s proven system. Moreover, it has strong expansion capacity and can be upgraded to some space exploration missions, such as meteorological satellite, lunar resource satellite services.

Currently, Tianlian-1 (1) is positioned at 77°E. This satellite was launched on April 25, 2008 by the first Long March-3C launch vehicle.

Tianlian-1 (2) is positioned at 176.77°E, following its July 11, 2011 launch on a Long March-3C (Y8) launch vehicle. With the launch of Tianlian-1 (3) on July 25, 2012, China has managed full global coverage for its tracking and data relay system.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

The Long March-3C launch vehicle was developed to fill the gap between the Long March-3A and the Long March-3B, having a payload capacity of 3,800 kg for GTO or 9,100 kg to LEO. This is a three stage launch vehicle identical to the LM-3B but only using two strap-on boosters on its first stage.

The LM-3C/G2 is based on the LM-3C but has a lengthened first stage and boosters, which increases the GTO launch capability.




LM-3C provides two types of fairing and two kinds of fairing encapsulating process and four different payload interfaces, which is the same as LM-3B launch vehicle. The various fairing and interface adapter and the suitable launch capacity make LM-3C a good choice for the user to choose the launch service.

The development of the LM-3C started in February 1999. The rocket has a liftoff mass of 345,000 kg, sporting structure functions to withstand the various internal and external loads on the launch vehicle during transportation, hoisting and flight.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of two strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.

The first two stages as well as the two strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the LM-3C is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.




On the first stage, the LM-3C uses a DaFY6-2 engine with a 2961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2556.2 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 26.972 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a DaFY5-1 engine with a 704.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a DaFY20-1 main engine (742 kN / 2922.57 Ns/kg) and four DaFY21-1 vernier engines (11.8 kN / 2910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 9.470 m.

The third stage is equipped with two YF-75 engines developing 78.5 kN each and with a specific impulse of 4312 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the LM-3C is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

Inaugurated on January 29, 1984, when the first Long March-3 was launched to orbit the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite, the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.




Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the centre has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site. The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch. Down range Tracking and Control stations of the launch center are located in Xichang City and Yibin City of Sichuan Province, and

Downrange Tracking and Control stations of the launch center are located in Xichang City and Yibin City of Sichuan Province, and Guiyang City of Guizhou Province. Each of them houses tracking and measurement equipment for the powered phase of a launch vehicle flight.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

During 1993-1994 Xichang underwent extensive modernization and expansion, in part due to the requirements of the CZ-3 launcher family and in part to meet commercial customer needs.

No related posts.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/11/long-march-3c-launches-tianlian-1/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China starts collecting space program proposals*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-01 20:51:53

BEIJING, Dec. 1 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday began collecting proposals for future space science programs, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Research institutes, universities and the aerospace industry are encouraged to make proposals for China's aerospace development in the next 10 to 15 years, CAS said.

CAS plans to launch more science satellites by around 2020 to conduct science missions, such as detecting electromagnetic counterparts to gravitational waves and understanding the Earth's water cycle, according to CAS deputy head Xiang Libin.

The satellites include the Einstein-Probe, the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory, the Water Cycle Observation Mission, the Magnetosphere-Ionosphere-Thermosphere Coupling Exploration, and the Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, Xiang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

China reopen space craft project after it was postponed decades ago when China was foucused on Shenzhou project, money talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese astronauts meet the press after space mission*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-07 17:08:58

BEIJING, Dec. 7 (Xinhua) -- The two astronauts who manned China's Shenzhou-11 mission met the press Wednesday following almost three weeks in quarantine.

Jing Haipeng, 55, commander of the Shenzhou-11 spacecraft, and Chen Dong, 38, appeared in good spirits and shared their experiences with the press.

Launched on Oct. 17, Shenzhou-11 docked two days later with China's first space lab, Tiangong-2, where the two astronauts lived for 30 days, the longest time a taikonaut has spent in space.

After safely returning to Earth on Nov. 18, the two astronauts were quarantined to help them readapt to life on Earth.

According to Huang Weifen, deputy chief designer of the astronaut system with the Astronaut Center of China, the astronauts' health checks matched expectations, however, they will continue to be observed for another month to ensure they are completely acclimatized.

It was the third space mission for Jing, 50, who also participated in the Shenzhou-7 and Shenzhou-9 missions.

It was Chen's first space mission.

The Shenzhou-11 mission is part of China's ambitious plan to build a permanent manned space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*FY-4A Fengyun-4A - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - December 10, 2016 (~16:10 UTC)*


Lift off planned at about 16:10 UTC on December 10

NOTAM for boosters debris*
A3131/16* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N272159E1083650-N273125E1074313-N271528E1073946-N270603E1083315-N27 2159E1083650. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *10 DEC 16:03*2016 UNTIL 10 DEC 16:35 2016. CREATED: 07 DEC 05:59 2016

NOTAM for fairing debris
*A3132/16* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255857E1135553-N255223E1142456-N26 0808E1142921. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 10 DEC 16:05 2016 UNTIL 10 DEC 16:46 2016. CREATED: 07 DEC 06:00 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

yusheng said:


> View attachment 357161
> 
> China reopen space craft project after it was postponed decades ago when China was foucused on Shenzhou project, money talks.


And it was “*Father of China’s Aerospace*”, *Qian Xuesen 钱学森 *(1911-2009) himself who voted decisively in favour of the continuation of Shenzhou rocket project instead of the more eye-catching and glamour program of reusable spacecraft (akin to the USA' Space Shuttle) when China's aerospace development was presented with two developmental paths: Shenzhou rocket vis-à-vis reusable Spacecraft .






Another wise decision by Qian, like his determined support for the continuation of the China's space medical & health research institute when it's under serious consideration to be dissolved due to funding problem. This space medical institute is instrumental in preparing taikonaut for the manned space flight. Btw it's Qian who decided to adopt the term "*aerospace*" as the new, proper reference for the entire China's space-related ecosystem.

China was truly fortunate to be granted a great, a genius scientist like *Qian Xuesen*.

Here's one interesting read on Qian:

"_*In his life, Mr. Qian Xuesen always observed four principles: no inscribing; no writing preface for anyone; no attending seasonal activities of any kind; no interview of media.* Mr. Qian seldom sent congratulatory letter or telegram to any department or regional meeting, nor did he write an inscription for them; should he do that on special occasions, the letter or telegram or inscription would seldom be published. To one’s amazement and great honor, in all his life he had written an inscription for Northwestern Polytechical University teachers and students three times successively (two of which were for East China Institute of Aeronautics and Xi’an Institute of Aeronautics respectively), offering his great concern and profound inspiration for NPU."
_​Qian Xuesen’s NPU Complex: http://en.nwpu.edu.cn/info/1003/1557.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

samsara said:


> China was truly fortunate to be granted a great, a genius scientist like *Qian Xuesen*.



yes, Qian is great.

and i admire him more for his contribution to " rentikexue“， which may truely lead to a scientific revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

yusheng said:


> yes, Qian is great.
> 
> and i admire him more for his contribution to " rentikexue“， which may truely lead to a scientific revolution.


Must search around to learn what's: 人体科学 réntǐ kēxué (the human body science)


----------



## yusheng

samsara said:


> Must search around to learn what's: 人体科学 réntǐ kēxué (the human body science)



can you read Chinese?
the link is i posted years ago, hope can help you.

http://bbs.meyet.com/thread-379285-1-1.html

本书是钱老在1983-1987年在某研究所学术研讨会上的报告和发言。汇编成书于1995年9月出版。 讨论内容为系统科学，科学技术大体系，和人体科学思维科学，涉及面深广。可以看到，前辈科学家在几十年前就已经开始为祖国的科学发展规划蓝图。许多内容即使在今天看来也是很超前，还需要努力才能实现。 讨论的基本问题有：科学哲学上整体论和还原论的辩证统一，微观宏观统一；传统中医和西医关系，人体科学理论和方法，实用学科人-机-环境系统工程等等，钱老都有他独特的看法。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

yusheng said:


> can you read Chinese?
> the link is i posted years ago, hope can help you.
> 
> http://bbs.meyet.com/thread-379285-1-1.html
> 
> 本书是钱老在1983-1987年在某研究所学术研讨会上的报告和发言。汇编成书于1995年9月出版。 讨论内容为系统科学，科学技术大体系，和人体科学思维科学，涉及面深广。可以看到，前辈科学家在几十年前就已经开始为祖国的科学发展规划蓝图。许多内容即使在今天看来也是很超前，还需要努力才能实现。 讨论的基本问题有：科学哲学上整体论和还原论的辩证统一，微观宏观统一；传统中医和西医关系，人体科学理论和方法，实用学科人-机-环境系统工程等等，钱老都有他独特的看法。
> 
> View attachment 358474


I can manage for a short passage though not a book definitely  since you provide it in text I can resort to some tools for help  thank you!

Btw, here's a fascinating *BIOPIC* of *Qian Xuesen 钱学森 (Hsue-shen Tsien)*, this full-length 1080p movie comes with both *hard-coded Chinese & English subtitles* so every one will be able to grasp and enjoy the viewing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

China develops non-toxic propellant for orbiting satellites
by Staff Writers
Beijing (XNA) Dec 09, 2016




Shijian-17 is tasked with verifying technology for observation of space debris, new electric sources and electric propulsion.

A non-toxic propulsion system developed by Chinese scientists will enable satellites to carry more payload and save on satellite launching costs, the system's developer said Tuesday.

The ammonium dinitramide (ADN) technology used in the system proved successful when it was tested in the Shijian-17 satellite sent into space last month, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said in a statement.

Shijian-17 is tasked with verifying technology for observation of space debris, new electric sources and electric propulsion.

According to scientists, the propulsion system is meant to help an orbiting satellite sustain its altitude as atmospheric drag and gravity can lead to gradual descent in orbit.

It will also make China the second country after Sweden to master a non-toxic propulsion technology in orbit, it said.

The technology will help avoid human injuries and adverse effects to equipment caused by propellant emission or leakage, according to the document.

As most propellants currently used are toxic, countries are racing to develop more environmentally friendly and non-toxic propellants, it added.

http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/C...c_propellant_for_orbiting_satellites_999.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3B launches Fengyun-4A meteorological spacecraft*
December 10, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa




China launched the first of a new generation geosynchronous meteorological satellites on Saturday. The launch of Fengyun-4A satellite took place at 16:11 UTC using the Long March-3B/G2 (Y42) – or Chang Zheng-3B/G2 per its Chinese name – from the LC3 Launch Complex at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

*Chinese Launch:*

Fengyun-4 (Wind and Cloud) series is China’s second-generation geostationary meteorological satellites after Fengyun-2 satellite series. The performance of Feng Yun-4 has been improved in relation to FY-2 in terms of data amount, network transmission bandwidth, product type and quantity and archiving data and applications.

The satellite attitude is three-axis stabilized to improve the time resolution of observations and regional mobility.

The new generation satellites are designed with an enhanced imagery scanning capability, desirable for monitoring small and medium scale weather systems. It is equipped with vertical atmospheric sounding and microwave detection capabilities to address 3D remote sensing at high altitudes.




The satellite also carries instrumentation for solar observations for extreme ultraviolet and X-rays, in a bid to enhance China’s space weather watch and warning capability.

The new FY-4 series will comprise satellites will optical and microwave variants. An optical satellite will carry onboard a 10-channel 2D scanning imager, an interferometric vertical detector, a lightning imager, CCD camera and an earth radiation budget instrument. The satellite produces earth disc imageries every 15 minutes.

The optical variant will include two satellites. This includes an “East” satellite covering a region including western China, the Indian Ocean, the Red Sea and the Middle East; and a “West” satellite covering a region including middle and eastern China and the Pacific. The microwave variant FengYun-4 will cover China and its peripheral areas.

In general the main tasks of the Fengyun-4 series will be to take multiple spectral band measurements of high temporal resolution and accuracy, to obtain imagery of the earth’s surface and cloud, including the segment images and increase the overall capability of the China Meteorological Administration in space-based quantitative observation and application.

It will also measure the vertical profile of temperature and humidity of the atmosphere with improved detection accuracy and vertical resolution; to detect the lightning to obtain the map that positions the lightning occurrences; to transmit the observational images, data and derived products with on-board transmitter; to collect the earth environmental measurements from automatic data collection platforms and transmit to users; and to monitor solar activities and space environment to provide the data for space weather research and service.

The main tasks for the new satellites are to obtain the multi-spectrum and high-accurate quantitative images of the earth and clouds; to measure the humidity parameter of atmosphere; to enhance the ability of detecting the space weather and environment; to collect various earth environmental parameters; and to transmit images, weather products, and the devastating weather forecasting.




The main instruments on Fengyun-4A are the Advanced Geosynchronous Radiation Imager (AGRI), with 14 channels with a spectral range set between 0.55μm and 13.8μm; the Interferometric Infrared Sounder (GIIRS); the Lightning Mapping Imager (LMI); the Space Environment Package (SEP); the Solar X-EUV imaging telescope (SXEUV); and the Data Collection Service (DCS).

AGRI was developed by the constructed by Harris Corporation and uses an off-axis telescope, two scan mirrors, 216 detectors in 14 spectral bands, and full-path on-orbit calibration. The instrument is replacing the S-VISSR sensor, flown on the FY-2A to H series. It has 14 channels and two observation modes. The temporal resolutions are 1 – 5 minutes over a regional domain and 15 minutes over the full-disk domain.

GIIRS was developed by National Space Science Center of the China Academy of Sciences and is the main payload onboard of FY-4A satellite. It will monitor and measure internal constitution and precipitation parameters of the atmosphere cloud cluster. GIIRS can be used for vertical atmospheric sounding and it is the first high-resolution sounding sensor onboard the geostationary satellite.

There are two observation modes of GIIRS. One mode is designed for China area, whose temporal resolution is 55 minutes and the coverage is 4500 x 4500 km. The other observation mode is mesoscale mode, whose temporal resolution is 30 minutes and the coverage is 1000 x 1000 km.

LMI is the first lightning detection sensor on China’s satellites. It will be used to observe regional lightning activity in China. Information obtained will be used in forecasting and warning of convection precipitation, and studying of Earth’s electric field.

The SEP will monitor the charged particles at platform level. Set of counters for electrons (0.4-4 MeV) and protons (1-165 MeV). The instrument packaged is composed of a High-energy Proton Detector (8 channels in the energy range of 1-165 MeV; the FOV is conical at 60º), an High-energy Electron Detector (9 channels in the energy range of 0.4 – 4 MeV; the FOV is conical at 25º) and a package of instruments including a FGM (Flux Gate Magnetometer), and radiation dosimeter and surface charging sensors. The dynamic range of FGM: ±0.01 to ±600 nT for each component, with a maximum resolution of ±0.06 @ of the dynamics.

Data collection from DCPs (Data Collection Platforms) in the ground segment has two types of DCPs that will be served at either regional or international (i.e. migrating across the field of view of more geostationary satellites).

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle was started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles.




Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is at the moment the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.

The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.




The first two stages as well as the four strap-on boosters use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.
Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one second latter. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.




Separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

Separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will last for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.




The Xichang Satellite Launch Center is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the countrys launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers southwest of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N  102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/12/long-march-3b-launches-fengyun-4a/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

FY-4 01 CZ-3B飞行轨迹





0 ตอบกลับ0 รีทวีต0 ชื่นชอบ




*ChinaSpaceflight* ‏@cnspaceflight  11 นาที11 นาทีที่ผ่านมา
FY-4 01CZ-3B起飞画面






https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight

FY-4A arrived at Xichang Satellite Launch Center on October 23. Launch is schedule for mid-December.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

The CZ-3B rocket on pad 3 as seen from TV screens at the viewing area.

(photos via http://www.weibo.com/raketemann)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

http://news.cctv.com/2016/12/11/VIDEtFacHVeOvsuhCyAhIWsv161211.shtml

CCTV short launch video

http://www.miaopai.com/show/-nicsGqa--rQPG5~bRhYFQ__.htm

Launch simulation video with satellite data (5380 kg launch mass)

*China launches in 2016 (times in UTC)

01 - January 15 (16:57:04.080) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y29) - XSLC, LC3 - BelinterSat-1 / Zhongxing-15 (Chinasat-15)
02 - February 1 (07:29:04) - CZ-3C/YZ-1 (Y14/??) - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-3-M3S (Beidou-21)
03 - March 29 (20:11:04.682) - CZ-3A (Y26) - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-2-IGSO6 (Beidou-22)
04 - April 5 (17:38:04.160) - CZ-2D (Y36) - JSLC, LC43/603 - SJ-10 Shijian-10
05 - May 15 (02:43) - CZ-2D (Y27) - JSLC, LC43/603 - YG-30 Yaogan Weixing-30
06 - May 30 (03:17:04.523) - CZ-4B (Y33) - TSLC, LC9 - ZY-3 Ziyuan-3 (2); ÑuSat-1/LUSEX 'Fresco'; ÑuSat-2 'Batata'
07 - June 12 (15:30:04.361) - CZ-3C (Y15) - XSLC, LC3 - Beidou-23 (Beidou-2-G7)
08 - June 25 (12:00:07.413) - CZ-7/YZ-1A (Y1) - WSLC, LC201 - Duoyongtu Feichuan Fanhui Cang (Prototype Crew Capsule Reentry Test); Aoxiang Zhixing (CubeSat-12U); AL-1 Aolong-1; TF-1 Tiange Feixingqi-1; TF-2 Tiange Feixingqi-2; Zai Guijia Zhu Shiyan Zhuangzhi (attached to upper stage); Pei Zhong Zhijia (ballast)
09 - June 29 (03:21) - CZ-4B (Y35) - JSLC, LC63/603 - SJ-16 Shijian-16 (2)
10 - August 5 (16:22:04.273) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y35) - XSLC, LC3 - Tiantong-1 (01)
11 - August 9 (22:55:25.077) - CZ-4C (Y19) - TSLC, LC9 - GF-3 Gaofen-3
12 - August 15 (17:40:04.546) - CZ-2D (Y32) - JSLC, LC43/603 - Mozi (QSS 'Quantum Science Satellite')**, ³Cat-2, Lixing-1
13 - August 31 (18:55) - CZ-4C - TSLC, LC9 - GF-10 Gaofen-10 (Launch failure)
14 - September 15 (14:04:12.428) - CZ-2F (T2) - JSLC, LC43/921 - TG-2 Tiangong-2; Banxing-2
15 - October 16 (23:30:31.409) - CZ-2F/G (Y11) - JSLC, LC43/921 - SZ-11 Shenzhou-11
16 - November 3 (12:43:13.998) - CZ-5/YZ-2 (Y1/Y1) - WSLC, LC101 - SJ-17 Shijian-17
17 - November 9 (23:42) - CZ-11 (Y2) - JSLC - Maichong Xing Shiyan Weixing XPNAV-1; Xiaoxiang-1 (CubeSat-3U); Lishui-1-01 (CubeSat-3U); Pina-2 (CubeSat); KS-1Q/CAS-2T 'Fengtai-1' (CubeSat-2U) attached to the CZ-11 4th stage
18 - November 11 (23:14) - CZ-2D (Y34) - JSLC, LC43/903 - Yunhai-1 (01)
19 - November 22 (15:24:04.194) - CZ-3C/G2 (Y13) - XSLC, LC2 - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)
20 - December 10 (16:11) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y42) - XSLC, LC3 - FY-4A Fengyun-4A

China launch schedule*

*2016*

December 19 - CZ-2D (Y33) - JSLC, LC43/603 - TanSat (CarbonSat)
December 26 - CZ-2D -TSLC, LC9 - GJ-1 Gaojing-1 (1), GJ-1 Gaojing-1 (2), BY70-1
December - KZ-1A - JSLC - JL-1 Jilin-1 (3); Zhuai-1 (?); CubeSats
December - XSLC, LC2 - CZ-3B/G2 (Y39) - TXJSSY-2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 星海军事

onebyone said:


> http://news.cctv.com/2016/12/11/VIDEtFacHVeOvsuhCyAhIWsv161211.shtml
> 
> CCTV short launch video
> 
> http://www.miaopai.com/show/-nicsGqa--rQPG5~bRhYFQ__.htm
> 
> Launch simulation video with satellite data (5380 kg launch mass)
> 
> *China launches in 2016 (times in UTC)
> 
> 01 - January 15 (16:57:04.080) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y29) - XSLC, LC3 - BelinterSat-1 / Zhongxing-15 (Chinasat-15)
> 02 - February 1 (07:29:04) - CZ-3C/YZ-1 (Y14/??) - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-3-M3S (Beidou-21)
> 03 - March 29 (20:11:04.682) - CZ-3A (Y26) - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-2-IGSO6 (Beidou-22)
> 04 - April 5 (17:38:04.160) - CZ-2D (Y36) - JSLC, LC43/603 - SJ-10 Shijian-10
> 05 - May 15 (02:43) - CZ-2D (Y27) - JSLC, LC43/603 - YG-30 Yaogan Weixing-30
> 06 - May 30 (03:17:04.523) - CZ-4B (Y33) - TSLC, LC9 - ZY-3 Ziyuan-3 (2); ÑuSat-1/LUSEX 'Fresco'; ÑuSat-2 'Batata'
> 07 - June 12 (15:30:04.361) - CZ-3C (Y15) - XSLC, LC3 - Beidou-23 (Beidou-2-G7)
> 08 - June 25 (12:00:07.413) - CZ-7/YZ-1A (Y1) - WSLC, LC201 - Duoyongtu Feichuan Fanhui Cang (Prototype Crew Capsule Reentry Test); Aoxiang Zhixing (CubeSat-12U); AL-1 Aolong-1; TF-1 Tiange Feixingqi-1; TF-2 Tiange Feixingqi-2; Zai Guijia Zhu Shiyan Zhuangzhi (attached to upper stage); Pei Zhong Zhijia (ballast)
> 09 - June 29 (03:21) - CZ-4B (Y35) - JSLC, LC63/603 - SJ-16 Shijian-16 (2)
> 10 - August 5 (16:22:04.273) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y35) - XSLC, LC3 - Tiantong-1 (01)
> 11 - August 9 (22:55:25.077) - CZ-4C (Y19) - TSLC, LC9 - GF-3 Gaofen-3
> 12 - August 15 (17:40:04.546) - CZ-2D (Y32) - JSLC, LC43/603 - Mozi (QSS 'Quantum Science Satellite')**, ³Cat-2, Lixing-1
> 13 - August 31 (18:55) - CZ-4C - TSLC, LC9 - GF-10 Gaofen-10 (Launch failure)
> 14 - September 15 (14:04:12.428) - CZ-2F (T2) - JSLC, LC43/921 - TG-2 Tiangong-2; Banxing-2
> 15 - October 16 (23:30:31.409) - CZ-2F/G (Y11) - JSLC, LC43/921 - SZ-11 Shenzhou-11
> 16 - November 3 (12:43:13.998) - CZ-5/YZ-2 (Y1/Y1) - WSLC, LC101 - SJ-17 Shijian-17
> 17 - November 9 (23:42) - CZ-11 (Y2) - JSLC - Maichong Xing Shiyan Weixing XPNAV-1; Xiaoxiang-1 (CubeSat-3U); Lishui-1-01 (CubeSat-3U); Pina-2 (CubeSat); KS-1Q/CAS-2T 'Fengtai-1' (CubeSat-2U) attached to the CZ-11 4th stage
> 18 - November 11 (23:14) - CZ-2D (Y34) - JSLC, LC43/903 - Yunhai-1 (01)
> 19 - November 22 (15:24:04.194) - CZ-3C/G2 (Y13) - XSLC, LC2 - TL-1 Tianlian-1 (4)
> 20 - December 10 (16:11) - CZ-3B/G2 (Y42) - XSLC, LC3 - FY-4A Fengyun-4A
> 
> China launch schedule*
> 
> *2016*
> 
> December 19 - CZ-2D (Y33) - JSLC, LC43/603 - TanSat (CarbonSat)
> December 26 - CZ-2D -TSLC, LC9 - GJ-1 Gaojing-1 (1), GJ-1 Gaojing-1 (2), BY70-1
> December - KZ-1A - JSLC - JL-1 Jilin-1 (3); Zhuai-1 (?); CubeSats
> December - XSLC, LC2 - CZ-3B/G2 (Y39) - TXJSSY-2



The maiden flight of KZ-1A has been postponed to 2017


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> The maiden flight of KZ-1A has been postponed to 2017



The KZ-1A and KZ-11 will conduct their maiden flights in the same year?


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new-generation weather satellite*
2016-12-11 10:02, Xinhua



A Long March-3B rocket carrying the Fengyun-4 satellite blasts off from the launching pad at Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 11, 2016. （Photo/Xinhua）

China launched a weather satellite at 12:11 a.m. Sunday, marking an upgrade of China's meteorological satellites in geostationary orbit.

The Fengyun-4 satellite, the first of China's second-generation weather satellites in geostationary orbit to have been launched, is also the country's first quantitative remote-sensing satellite in high orbit.

The satellite, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, was taken into orbit by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. The launch marked the 242nd mission of China's Long March series of rockets.

The satellite will make high time, spatial and spectral resolution observations of the atmosphere, clouds and space environment of China and surrounding regions, significantly improving capabilities of weather and climate forecasts, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

The China Meteorological Administration is the primary user of the satellite.

Previously, China had successfully launched 14 weather satellites, seven of which are still in orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> The KZ-1A and KZ-11 will conduct their maiden flights in the same year?


As of the current plan, yes.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> As of the current plan, yes.



Cool; thanks.


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Space Survival Experiment to Continue Studying Plants*
CCTV+
Published on Dec 12, 2016

Four Chinese volunteers who have been living inside a sealed space capsule in south China's Guangdong Province testing technologies to support China's future deep-space exploration projects are set to complete their 180-day survival experiment on Wednesday. 

However, experts say the experiment in Shenzhen City will carry on for a further month, with the plants used in the capsule continually surveyed for data collecting purposes. 

The key aim for volunteers in the survival experiment has been to focus on the regeneration of food in the controlled eco-system, which has relied on growing and maintaining a large number of plants inside the capsule. 

A total of 25 different plants, including wheat, soybeans, potatoes, and tomatoes, were planted in four of the eight compartments of the sealed experiment capsule, which have provided abundant food for the volunteers living there. 

"This is plant capsule IV. We have been growing cherry tomatoes and strawberries in it. The cherry tomato plants were just very small seedlings when we first planted them, but now they are all over the place," said Zhang Liangchang, on-scene commander of the survival experiment. 

Due to their varying life cycles and cultivation times, the plants will remain in the capsule for a further 30 or so days after the volunteers leave, with human metabolic simulators allowing scientists to collect more comprehensive data. 

"The human metabolic simulators will simulate human respiration in the capsule to continue the growth of the plants. Some of the plants will be ripe later, and we will collect all the data before we end the whole experiment," said Yu Qingni, the experiment's technical director.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

12-12-2016，Shaanxi Yulin 
















Some speculated that it was a test of the DF-41, some don't agree and suggest that it was actually...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch first satellite to monitor global CO2 distribution*
(People's Daily Online) 19:57, December 13, 2016

According to the China Meteorological Administration, China is set to launch its first satellite to monitor the distribution of carbon dioxide around the globe.

The satellite, to be launched in late December, will offer a means of measuring carbon dioxide on a global scale, and improving people’s knowledge about global carbon cycles. It will also provide reliable and stable predictions about climate change.

The satellite’s launch will not only prove China’s progress in greenhouse gas monitoring, it will also lift China's international discourse.

An employee from the Chinese Academy of Sciences explained that atmospheric carbon dioxide molecules can present characteristics of spectrum absorption for solar radiation, and the concentration of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere will be inverted after the satellite measures spectral absorption lines.

The satellite will conduct an overall examination of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere every 16 days. Data from that analysis will be transmitted to the ground station, and an examination report on carbon dioxide emissions in different seasons and regions will then be produced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Space Exploration Plans Unveiled
Author：
Update time： 2016-12-05

The Chinese Academy of Sciences' National Space Science Center has officially unveiled five space exploration plans to be accomplished during the 13th Five Year Plan period (2016-20).

These include an Einstein Probe satellite that will carry two X-ray telescopes of differing sensitivities to search for black holes, gravitational waves, gamma-ray bursts and other phenomena; an Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory to study the relationships between solar magnetic fields, solar flares, and coronal mass ejections; a Water Cycle Observation Mission to improve scientists' understanding of the spatial and temporal distribution of the water cycle and related physical processes, as well as how the water cycle responds to global changes; the Magnetosphere-Ionosphere-Thermosphere Coupling Small Satellite Constellation Exploration Plan, comprised of four small satellites in different orbits that will traverse the polar regions at the same time but at different altitudes, in order to study the outflow of ions from the ionosphere to the magnetosphere; and the Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, a joint project between the Chinese Academy of Sciences and European Space Agency to study the interaction between Earth's magnetosphere and the solar wind, while simultaneously monitoring the magnetosphere's plasma environment.

The National Space Science Center also began soliciting research ideas from all space science-related institutes across China on Thursday. Researchers have until the end of December to make a submission.

After the first round of expert review, the ideas with the best prospects will receive grants from the center for up to six months of in-depth study to draw up detailed research plans. Some of these could then be chosen as candidates for the country's 14th Five Year Plan (2021-25) or 15 Five Year Plan (2026-30) on space exploration.



By CHENG YINGQI(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-12-01

http://english.nssc.cas.cn/ns/headline/201612/t20161205_171613.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's First Overseas Land Satellite Receiving Station Put into Operation*
Date: 2016-12-15 　

The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth (RADI) opened the China Remote Sensing Satellite North Polar Ground Station (CNPGS) on December 15th, 2016, near Kiruna, Sweden. Constructed and operated by RADI, the station is supported by China’s “National Major Project on High Resolution Satellites” to receive data transmitted from high-resolution Earth observation satellites. After two years of construction, CNPGS has been put into trial operation after an on-site inspection on Thursday. Representatives attended the inauguration ceremony of CNPGS, including TANG Yan, Deputy Director of the Center for Major Projects on High Resolution Satellites, LIU Jianbo, Deputy Director of RADI, and Leif Österbo, President of Satellite Management Services Division of the Swedish Space Corporation (SSC).

CHEN Yuming, Chinese Ambassador to Sweden, sent a congratulation letter, which said that CNPGS has laid a solid foundation for long-term cooperation of China and Sweden in science, technology and economic cooperation.

CNPGS is located at the Esrange Space Center, at 67o53’ north latitude, 21o04’ east longitude, 200 kilometers north of the Arctic Circle.

CNPGS is China's first land satellite receiving station constructed overseas. It has a special geographical advantage because polar-orbiting satellites fly over the station’s location due to their north-south orbital direction around Earth. CNPGS can greatly increase the transmission efficiency of satellite data, and can effectively improve China's capability to rapidly access global remote sensing data, which is of great significance for applications requiring rapid response such as natural disasters.

CNPGS is the first engineering application of the three-band antenna in China. It is capable of receiving all-weather, all-time, and multi-resolution satellite data, and is compatible with follow-up Ka-band receiving requirements. The construction of CNPGS broke through a large number of key technologies, including a large-scale three-axis antenna structure system that is light, modular, low-temperature, easily disassembled, unmanned, and capable of remote fault diagnosis and maintenance. Through the completion of CNPGS, China's technology related to the receiving station has reached an internationally advanced level.







Inauguration Ceremony.





China Remote Sensing Satellite North Polar Ground Station.





Ground stations located in Beijing, Sanya, Kashgar, Kunming, and Kiruna.





Antenna of CNPGS.
​


China's First Overseas Land Satellite Receiving Station Put into Operation ---- Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth,Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Satellite navigation network eyes more civilian roles*

By Ouyang Shijia (China Daily) December 17, 2016






_A stand illustrates the Beidou Navigation Satellite System at an expo in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]_

The Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China said on Friday that it plans to expand the civilian applications for the country's self-developed global satellite navigation network - a "sat nav" rival to the US Global Positioning System - called the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, or BDS.

The association said it would hold a series of activities, including demonstrations and conferences, starting January. These will involve industry experts, interested companies and other stakeholders, in a move to seek new business for civilian use of the system's location-based services.

* "Now we have already built the system connecting hundreds of cities in China, the next step will be to promote and boost the development of the Beidou's civilian use and to prosper," said Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of association.*

The BDS Precise Service System, a joint effort between the association and the China Location Network Services Alliance, can currently provide services in 317 cities in China, with applications including the supply of electric power, water, and intelligent transportation.

The association said the system offered precise positioning, accurate timing and communications services.

Min Yiren, deputy director general of the National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation of China, said that in the information age, the association should support Beidou's development in various industries.

According to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology*, Beidou will be able to provide positioning accuracy of less than 10 meters and a timing accuracy of 20 nanoseconds - making it a potentially strong challenger to the dominant GPS sat nav system developed by the United States.*

By the end of 2015, Beidou's market hit 42 billion yuan ($6.03 billion). However, compared with GPS, which accounts for 90 percent of the whole market in the globe, Beidou's market size is still too small.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

TanSat to launch on December 21.

Launch planned around 19:15 UTC on December 21*
A3205/16* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:N351156E0984149-N351536E0982237-N354435E0983047-N353936E0985638, BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 21 DEC 19:11 2016 UNTIL 21 DEC 19:38 2016. CREATED: 16 DEC 07:44 2016





https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=40297.0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

In-orbit tests of the world's first magnetic-focusing Hall thruster successfully conducted onboard the SJ-17 satellite

*世界首套磁聚焦霍尔电推进系统成功在轨验证*

科技日报北京12月16日电 (李苹洁 记者陈瑜)记者16日从中国航天科技集团公司五院502所获悉,该所研制的磁聚焦霍尔电推进系统在实践十七号卫星上完成了全部在轨飞行验证工作,这是世界上第一套完成在轨飞行验证的磁聚焦霍尔电推进系统。

航天器的轨道转移和位置保持绝大多数应用的是化学推进系统,化学推进剂的种类和携带量限制了航天器的性能、寿命和飞行速度。上世纪60年代开始,性能更高的电推进技术成为国际研究的热点。目前,各国公布的未来空间任务表明,更多的电推力器将被用于空间探测器的主推进系统,为航天器提供源源不断的动力。

宇航推进系统性能指标主要体现为比冲,比冲越大,推进技术性能越高。此次,我国在轨验证的电推进系统为第二代磁聚焦霍尔推进技术,其推力密度高、结构简单、可靠度高。经在轨性能标定、单次8小时连续点火、20次开关机试验、50小时在轨点火等工况考核,该产品比冲较国际上同功率霍尔电推力器高出近20%,性能指标达到该类推力器的最高水平,标志着我国具备自主研制第二代更高性能霍尔电推进系统的能力。

据了解,相比我国目前广泛应用的化学推进系统,磁聚焦霍尔电推进技术比冲高出6倍以上,对于同样的宇航任务,电推进消耗的推进剂约为化学推进的1/6,甚至更少。未来,我国新型高轨卫星平台以及深空探测任务采用磁聚焦霍尔电推进技术后,航天器所携带的推进剂重量将从数吨降至数百千克,可显著提升航天器有效载荷、延长航天器在轨寿命、降低航天器发射成本。

http://www.stdaily.com/index/yao ... ontent_486261.shtml

@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

14th Dec, Kuaizhou 1A getting ready. Launch date said to be at 31st Dec.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

There are still 11 days left in year 2016 with 4 launches to go. 



JSCh said:


> 14th Dec, Kuaizhou 1A getting ready. Launch date said to be at 31st Dec.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> There are still 11 days left in year 2016 with 4 launches to go.


So how many launches China has in total throughout the 2016? I once read that in 2016 China has more launches than Russia.


----------



## onebyone

* Long March-11 first launch - Jiuquan - September 25, 2015 (01:41 UTC)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.gpsdaily.com/reports/Rus...ronization_of_GLONASS_BeiDou_Systems_999.html
*Russia, China Making Progress in Synchronization of GLONASS, BeiDou Systems*
by Staff Writers
Moscow (Sputnik) Dec 21, 2016



Russia and China have achieved a significant progress in the synchronization of GLONASS and BeiDou navigation systems, Roscosmos head Igor Komarov said Monday.

"We have achieved a considerable progress in the field of cooperation... on the harmonization and synchronization of GLONASS and BeiDou systems. All contracts have been signed, and the work is proceeding.

There are prospects, there is great interest on the part of the partners in different fields: the engines, the joint development of launch vehicles, manned space programs, conducting of experiments at the low-Earth orbit," Komarov told Kommersant newspaper in an interview.

In May 2015, China and Russia signed the BeiDou-Glonass system compatibility and interoperability cooperation agreement, marking a new stage of navigation cooperation between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> Russia and China have achieved a significant progress in the synchronization of GLONASS and BeiDou navigation systems, Roscosmos head Igor Komarov said Monday.
> 
> "We have achieved a considerable progress in the field of cooperation... on the harmonization and synchronization of GLONASS and BeiDou systems. All contracts have been signed, and the work is proceeding.



China- Russia cooperation is really becoming quite multi-leveled. So many critical systems are being integrated and major industrial projects are being launched.

Institutionally, too, China and Russia are working in many platforms from security-related to development-related.

The path-dependency set up by these early initiatives is as important as the initiatives themselves. We may call these (still) foundational work.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

TaiShang said:


> China- Russia cooperation is really becoming quite multi-leveled. So many critical systems are being integrated and major industrial projects are being launched.
> 
> Institutionally, too, China and Russia are working in many platforms from security-related to development-related.
> 
> The path-dependency set up by these early initiatives is as important as the initiatives themselves. We may call these (still) foundational work.


GLONASS most likely is just a back up to Beidou II system. Beidou II system will still achieved full independent by 2020. That means if all GLONASS is destroyed, Beidou II will still function globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> GLONASS most likely is just a back up to Beidou II system. Beidou II system will still achieved full independent by 2020. That means if all GLONASS is destroyed, Beidou II will still function globally.



Definitely. Beidou will have global coverage by 2020, I guess, if the plan goes along as expected. 

The cooperation is synchronization of the two systems; I think what this means is the two will have similar standards and configurations to work on each other's devises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

TaiShang said:


> Definitely. Beidou will have global coverage by 2020, I guess, if the plan goes along as expected.
> 
> The cooperation is synchronization of the two systems; I think what this means is the two will have similar standards and configurations to work on each other's devises.



Its more like GLONASS benefit from Chinese beidou II. I still remember they have a massiv rocket failure launch which carries 3 satellites supposed to replace ageing GLONASS and no replacement is launch again to supplement those fail. And Russia declared it still cover worldwide. I highly doubt that. I can also bet the accuracy of GLONASS is bad and not very reliable.


----------



## Sinnerman108

TaiShang said:


> China- Russia cooperation is really becoming quite multi-leveled. So many critical systems are being integrated and major industrial projects are being launched.
> 
> Institutionally, too, China and Russia are working in many platforms from security-related to development-related.
> 
> The path-dependency set up by these early initiatives is as important as the initiatives themselves. We may call these (still) foundational work.



Please tell me , what does BeiDou mean ?


----------



## TaiShang

Sinnerman108 said:


> Please tell me , what does BeiDou mean ?



Literal meaning?

北斗：Great dipper; you know, the seven stars used as a navigation tool. Beidou is also called "compass."








Official Name in Chinese: 北斗卫星导航系统 - Beidou Satellite Navigation System 。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

Sinnerman108 said:


> Please tell me , what does BeiDou mean ?


Ursa Major


----------



## Nan Yang

TaiShang said:


> Literal meaning?
> 
> 北斗：Great dipper; you know, the seven stars used as a navigation tool. Beidou is also called "compass."
> 
> View attachment 361879
> 
> 
> 
> Official Name in Chinese: 北斗卫星导航系统 - Beidou Satellite Navigation System 。


The two stars on the right lines up and points towards the north star. Used by navigator throughout history. The north star is directly above the north Pole. Its the only star that does not move relative to the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

TaiShang said:


> Literal meaning?
> 
> 北斗：Great dipper; you know, the seven stars used as a navigation tool. Beidou is also called "compass."
> 
> View attachment 361879
> 
> 
> 
> Official Name in Chinese: 北斗卫星导航系统 - Beidou Satellite Navigation System 。





long_ said:


> Ursa Major



Ahhhhh ... does it have cultural significance in China too ?

Can you please point me to some good sources where I can learn about the influence of the great dipper in Chinese culture ?


----------



## 艹艹艹

Sinnerman108 said:


> Ahhhhh ... does it have cultural significance in China too ?
> 
> Can you please point me to some good sources where I can learn about the influence of the great dipper in Chinese culture ?



First of all，the beidou（北斗） is composed of seven stars, it is shaped like a spoon, which belongs to a part of the constellation Ursa major.






There were four great inventions in ancient China: gunpowder, printing, paper making and compass.
The earliest compass in China was called “Si Nan”（司南）, about 2000 years ago.
The shape of the “si nan” is a spoon made of magnetite.





*about “si nan”（司南）*
http://www.cultural-china.com/chinaWH/html/en/Kaleidoscope2bye9.html

Si Nan is China's earliest south-north direction-pointing device invented in the Spring and Autumn and Warring States Period. The word "Si" means "pointing to" and "Nan" means "the South". As early as more than 2,000 years ago, the Chinese discovered that a type of mountain stone was magnetic and they called it "magnetic stone". The stone was polished and chiseled into the shape of a dipper, which was placed on a mirror-smooth bronze board carved with patterns indicating directions. When the magnetic dipper on the board stops turning, the handle of the dipper will point to the exact south, with the other end pointing to the exact north. This is Si Nan, the world's earliest direction-pointing device invented by the Chinese.

About Beidou（北斗） culture also involves Taoism culture and Confucian culture, you can find some information about it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nan Yang

*Russia, China Making Progress in Synchronization of GLONASS, BeiDou Systems*

Russia and China have achieved a significant progress in the synchronization of GLONASS and BeiDou navigation systems, Roscosmos head Igor Komarov said Monday.

"We have achieved a considerable progress in the field of cooperation... on the harmonization and synchronization of GLONASS and BeiDou systems. All contracts have been signed, and the work is proceeding.

There are prospects, there is great interest on the part of the partners in different fields: the engines, the joint development of launch vehicles, manned space programs, conducting of experiments at the low-Earth orbit," Komarov told Kommersant newspaper in an interview.

In May 2015, China and Russia signed the BeiDou-Glonass system compatibility and interoperability cooperation agreement, marking a new stage of navigation cooperation between the two countries.

The GLONASS project, which was launched in 1993, is operated by the Russian Aerospace Forces and consists of 27 satellites, 24 of which are operational.

The system allows real-time positioning and speed data for surface, sea and airborne objects around the world. BeiDou currently provides navigation services within China and the neighboring regions.

After completion, the project would become an equivalent of GPS, Glonass and Europe's Galileo.

*High-Precision System for Real-Time Navigation Data of GLONASS Ready for Service*
The new high precision system is designed for civilian purposes and will allow to determine real-time geographical location with precision of up to 1 foot. It allows monitoring during geodetic, cartographic and other scientific works demanding high precision information from navigation satellite systems.

"State tests of the functional augmentation to GLONASS system have been completed. The first stage of the system ... is ready to be put into operation by the Russian scientific-production enterprise Precision Instrument-Making (SPP)," Roscosmos said. The system was developed within the frameworks of the federal program GLONASS Sustainment, Development and Use for 2012-2020.

http://www.gpsdaily.com/reports/Rus...ronization_of_GLONASS_BeiDou_Systems_999.html

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## onebyone

*China says tests of Propellentless EMDrive on Tiangong 2 space station were successful*
china, controversial, emdrive, propulsion, science, space, technology

Dr. Chen Yue, Director of Commercial Satellite Technology for the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) announced on December 10, 2016 that not only has China successfully tested EmDrives technology in its laboratories, but that a proof-of-concept is currently undergoing zero-g testing in orbit (according to the International Business Times, this test is taking place on the Tiangong 2 space station).

Scientists with the China Academy of Space Technology claim NASA’s results ‘re-confirm’ what they’d already achieved, and have plans to implement it in satellites ‘as quickly as possible.’


‘The establishment of an experimental verification platform to complete the milli-level micro thrust measurement test, as well as several years of repeated experiments and investigations into corresponding interference factors, confirm that in this type of thruster, thrust exists.’

Cast is a subsidiary of the Chinese Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) and the manufacturer of Dong Fang Hong satellites.

According to Li Feng, chief designer of Cast’s communication satellite division, the team has built a prototype that so far generates just a few millinewtons of thrust, IBTimes UK reports.

A chinese language paper posted the successful chinese tests of the Emdrive 

Successful propellentless Emdrive is tests in microgravity in space would be conclusive and definitive.














If you had a ten ton spacecraft. To accelerate at 1 G you need about 100,000 Newtons
If you had a ten ton spacecraft. To accelerate at 0.01 G you need 1,000 Newtons
If you had a ten ton spacecraft. To accelerate at 0.0001 G you need 10 Newtons

With a good nuclear reactor, a high energy consumption Emdrive could be powered for decades.





It would take 100 weeks at 0.01G acceleration to get to 1.95% of light speed.

SOURCES - IBTimes UK, Popular Science, Digital paper Stdaily, youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China launches satellite to monitor global carbon emissions *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-12-22 04:06:24 | Editor: huaxia



The Long March-2D rocket carrying a carbon dioxide monitoring satellite blasts off from the launch pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 22, 2016. This was the 243rd mission of the Long March series rockets. Besides TanSat, the rocket also carried a high-resolution micro-nano satellite and two spectrum micro-nano satellites for agricultural and forestry monitoring. (Xinhua/Ren Hui)

By Xinhua writer Yu Fei

JIUQUAN, Dec. 22 (Xinhua) -- China launched a carbon dioxide monitoring satellite via a Long March-2D rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 3:22 a.m. Thursday.

China is the third country after Japan and the United States to monitor greenhouse gases through its own satellite.

The 620-kg satellite TanSat was sent into a sun synchronous orbit about 700 kilometers above the earth and will monitor the concentration, distribution and flow of carbon dioxide (CO2) in the atmosphere, said Yin Zengshan, chief designer of TanSat at the Chinese Academy of Sciences micro-satellite research institute.

The satellite will help understanding of climate change and provide China's policy makers with independent data.

On a three-year mission, TanSat will thoroughly examine global CO2 levels every 16 days, accurate to at least 4 ppm (parts per million).

This was the 243rd mission of the Long March series rockets. Besides TanSat, the rocket also carried a high-resolution micro-nano satellite and two spectrum micro-nano satellites for agricultural and forestry monitoring.

*FIRST-HAND DATA*

The concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere has increased from 280 ppm to 400 ppm over the past 150 years, leading to an increase in average global temperatures of about 0.7 degrees Celsius over the last century, according to Lu Naimeng, TanSat chief scientist.

The new satellite will enable China to obtain emissions data first-hand and share it with researchers worldwide, Yin said.

The Paris Agreement on climate change came into force on Nov. 4, with more than 100 countries committed to reducing their carbon emissions. The satellite can trace the sources of greenhouse gases and help evaluate whether countries are fulfilling their commitments. TanSat means a louder voice for China on climate change, carbon reduction and in negotiations with a bigger say on carbon trading.

Research on the CO2 flow will improve understanding of the carbon cycle, generate more accurate and reliable predictions of climate change.

China's CO2 emissions are to peak around 2030, with emissions per unit of GDP cut by 60 percent of 2005 levels by the same date.

A national carbon trading market will open next year.

*WORLDWIDE SCOPE*

Many countries are reducing emissions, but calculating how much they are actually doing is difficult. Ground-based monitoring cannot collect accurate data on a global scale, so satellites offer the best means of measuring CO2. Japan and the United States have their own monitoring satellites, but two are far from enough to assess the whole world.

"Since only the United States and Japan have carbon-monitoring satellites, it is hard for us to see first-hand data," said Zhang Peng, TanSat application system commander and vice director of the National Satellite Meteorological Center.

"Before, all our data came from ground stations. That kind of data is both local and limited, and does not cover the oceans," Zhang said.

"The satellite has worldwide scope and will improve data collection. Observing atmospheric CO2 by satellite demands cutting-edge technology, so TanSat is a major technological achievement for China," Zhang said.

"We hope TanSat will work with carbon-monitoring satellites of other countries and provide ample data for studying climate change," said Li Jiahong, chief engineer of the National Remote Sensing Center.

Researchers took almost six years to develop TanSat and its high-resolution CO2 detector.

"The TanSat has very good "vision," and can distinguish changes in atmospheric CO2 as small as 1 percent," said Yin. Cloud and aerosol detectors minimize interference, making observations more accurate.

The satellite has different modes for observing oceans and land, and can constantly adjust its orientation and position. To ensure the accuracy of TanSat, six ground-based observation stations will calibrate and examine observational data.

"We can now collect carbon data from all over the world, all year round, and record the carbon contributed by both developed countries and the developing countries," said Lin Chao who was involved in developing the detectors.

"As for China, we can have detailed analysis on emissions in different regions, provinces and cities, thanks to the satellite," said Lin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

Two Chinese astronauts, or _taikonauts, _are currently aboard an experimental space station.

Tiangong 2, also known as the Heavenly Palace, is the second laboratory to be launched by the world's second-largest economy, and on its decks the dedicated duo will conduct experiments aimed at creating a permanent space station by 2022.

As China’s extraterrestrial ambitions lift off, here’s a numerical look at the country’s past, present and future in space.

*20 – *The number of passengers a state-backed space plane hopes to carry to the edge of space – at an estimated cost of $200,000 to $250,000 for a ticket.







*30 – *The number of days the _taikonauts _are planning to spend aboard Tiangong 2, making it China’s longest manned mission to space.

*$6.1 billion – *According to the OECD, this was China’s space budget in 2013. It's still some way behind US spending, as this chart shows.






*2020 – *The year by which China is planning to launch a rover to Mars*. *In December 2013, the country landed Chang’e 3 and its rover, Yutu, on the moon. It was the third country to perform a soft landing on the moon's surface.











*2022 *– By 2022, China plans to have a fully operational space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*BeiDou navigation improves city management*
2016-12-18 11:15 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) has helped 317 cities improve services in multiple industries, according to the GNSS and LBS Association of China (GLAC).

BDS, independently developed and operated by China, has been applied to improve basic public infrastructure and city management, including heat supply, electricity, water supply, pipeline drainage, transportation and elder care, said Wang Yanyan, a GLAC official.

As the first company to use BDS technology, Beijing Gas has improved its abilities in pipeline examination, gas leakage and emergency response, said Wu Bo, deputy manager of the production and operation division of the company.

The GLAC is a professional non-profit organization in global navigation satellite system applications and location-based services at the national level. It is affiliated with the National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China plans to launch first Mars probe by 2020*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-27 10:09:17

BEIJING, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch its first Mars probe by 2020 to carry out orbiting and roving exploration, said a white paper released by the State Council Information Office on Tuesday.

"China intends to execute its first Mars exploration operation, and grasp key technologies for orbiting, landing and roving exploration," said the document titled "China's Space Activities in 2016."

It will conduct further studies and key technological research on the bringing back of samples from Mars, asteroid exploration, exploration of the Jupiter system and planet fly-by exploration, according to the white paper.

"When conditions allow, related projects will be implemented to conduct research into major scientific questions such as the origin and evolution of the solar system, and search for extraterrestrial life," it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Link to paper from China National Space Administration,
"China’s Space Activities in 2016"​


----------



## JSCh

* China to activate heavy-lift launch vehicle project in next five years*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-27 10:14:20

BEIJING, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China will activate the heavy-lift launch vehicle project in next five years, said a white paper released by the State Council Information Office on Tuesday.

"Endeavors will be made to research key technologies and further study the plans for developing heavy-lift launch vehicles," said the document titled "China's Space Activities in 2016."

Breakthroughs are expected in key technologies for the overall system, high-thrust liquid oxygen and kerosene engines, and oxygen and hydrogen engines of such launch vehicles.

China will also develop and launch medium-lift launch vehicles which are non-toxic and pollution-free, improve the new-generation launch vehicle family, and enhance their reliability, according to the white paper.

Meanwhile, China will conduct research into the technologies for low-cost launch vehicles, new upper stage and the reusable space transportation system between Earth and low-Earth orbit, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> * China to activate heavy-lift launch vehicle project in next five years*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-12-27 10:14:20
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China will activate the heavy-lift launch vehicle project in next five years, said a white paper released by the State Council Information Office on Tuesday.
> 
> "Endeavors will be made to research key technologies and further study the plans for developing heavy-lift launch vehicles," said the document titled "China's Space Activities in 2016."
> 
> Breakthroughs are expected in key technologies for the overall system, high-thrust liquid oxygen and kerosene engines, and oxygen and hydrogen engines of such launch vehicles.
> 
> China will also develop and launch medium-lift launch vehicles which are non-toxic and pollution-free, improve the new-generation launch vehicle family, and enhance their reliability, according to the white paper.
> 
> Meanwhile, China will conduct research into the technologies for low-cost launch vehicles, new upper stage and the reusable space transportation system between Earth and low-Earth orbit, it said.



In Chinese parlance, "activation" means the project will henceforth be fully funded by the State.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Superview-1 01 and 02 remote-sensing satellites successfully lobbed into space at 11:23am 28.12.2016:

http://weibo.com/tv/v/Eo8R89ezn?from=vhot


----------



## JSCh

* China launches high-resolution remote sensing satellites*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-28 12:29:14

TAIYUAN, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- China launched a pair of 0.5-meter high-resolution remote sensing satellites from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi Province on Wednesday.

The satellites, SuperView-1 01/02, blasted off at 11:23 a.m. Beijing time on the back of a Long March 2D rocket, according to the center.

They are able to provide commercial images at 0.5-meter resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*SuperView duo launched by Long March 2D*
December 27, 2016 by Rui C. Barbosa




The first Long March 2D to launch from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center has successfully orbited the first pair of a new civilian multi-sensor commercial remote sensing satellite constellation for China. The launch took place at 03:23 UTC on December 28 from the LC9 launch complex.

*The Gaojing-1 remote sensing satellites:*

Also known as SuperView-1, the Gaojing-1 is a satellite constellation for civilian remote sensing use that will be operated by the Siwei Star Co. Ltd., Beijing.

Siwei Star is the owner and operator of the constellation. It is held by China Siwei Surveying and Mapping Technology Co. Ltd., the subsidiary of China Aerospace and Technology Corporation (CASC). Beijing Space View Technology Co., Ltd. acts as the exclusive global distributor of the satellite data.

*See Also*

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
The constellation will comprise four satellites orbiting in the same orbital plane and at an altitude of 500 km. The satellites will provide imagery with 0.5 m panchromatic resolution and 2 m multispectral resolution with a swath width of 12 km.

The satellites will operate with multiple collection modes including long strip, multiple strips collect, multiple point targets collect and stereo imaging. The maximum single scene can be 60 km × 70 km.

By the year 2022, the full constellation will be completed, comprising of 16+4+4+X multi-sensor commercial high-resolution satellite constellation with strong capability to provide data and services to clients across the world. The full constellation will have 16 optical satellites with 0.5 resolution, 4 satellites with resolution better than 0.5, 4 VHR X-band SAR satellites and multiple micro video and hyperspectral satellites.




The SuperView-1 constellation works in multiple modes, such as imaging at nadir, rolling imaging, long strip, multiple strips collect, multiple point targets collect and stereo imaging.

The multiple strips collect is able to realize high-resolution surveying and mapping with large swath width, and the stereo imaging mode will bring large opportunities for EDM production. The SuperView services will be totally commercial and will customize data collection services and develop derived products based on marketing demands.

The Gaojing-1 satellites are based on the CAST3000B satellite platform.

Together with the two Gaojing satellites, the Long March-2D orbited the small BY70-1 satellite. BY70-1 is a CubeSat-2U project led by China Center for Aerospace Science and Technology International Communications for school education and amateur radio.

The amateur radio station onboard will provide telecommand, telemetry and FM repeater functions. The spacecraft is 3 axis stabilized and has deployable solar panels. It will operate on a 530km circular SSO.

*Launch Vehicle and Launch Site:*

The Chang Zheng-2D launch vehicle is a two-stage rocket developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. With storable propellants is mainly used to launch a variety of low earth orbit satellites.

The development of CZ-2D was started in February 1990. From 2002, to meet the demand of SSO satellites, the payload fairing of 3350mm in diameter and attitude control engine for second stage have been successfully developed; and the discharge of remaining propellant and de-orbit of the second stage have been realized. This launcher is mainly used for launching LEO and SSO satellites. It is characterized by high reliability, wide application and mature technology.




The CZ-2D can launch a 1,300 kg cargo in a 645 km SSO. The rocket is 41.056m long and the first, second stages and payload fairing are all 3.35m in diameter.

Its first stage is the same of the CZ-4 Chang Zheng-4. The second stage is based on CZ-4 second stage with an improved equipment bay. Lift-off mass is 232,250 kg, total length 41,056 meters, diameter 3.35 meters and fairing length 6.983 meters. At launch it develops 2961.6kN engine thrust.

The first stage has a 27.910 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,200 kg of N2O4 / UDMH (launch mass of the first stage is 192,700 kg). Equipped with a YF-21C engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,961.6 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 m/s. Burn time is 170 seconds.




The second stage has a 10.9 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, launch mass of 39,550 kg and consuming 45,550 kg of N2O4 / UDMH. Equipped with a YF-24C cluster engine with a main engine vacuum thrust of 742.04 kN and a vernier engine with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,942 m/s and 2,834 m/s, respectively).

The CZ-2D can use two types of fairings depending on the cargo. Type A fairing has a 2.90 meters diameter (total launch vehicle length is 37.728 meters) and Type B fairing with a diameter of 3.35 meters – total launch vehicle length is 41.056 meters.

The first launch of the CZ-2D was on August 9th, 1992 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center orbiting the Fanhui Shei Weixing FSW-2-1 (22072 1992-051A) recoverable satellite.




The launch took place from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center (TSLC). Situated in the Kelan County in the northwest part of the Shanxi Province, TSLC is also known by the Wuzhai designation. It is used mainly for polar launches (meteorological, Earth resources and scientific satellites).

The launch center has two single-pad launch complexes, a technical area for rocket and spacecraft preparations, a communications center, a mission command and control center, and a space tracking center.

The stages of the rocket were transported to the launch center by railway and offloaded at a transit station south of the launch complex. They were then transported by road to the technical area for checkout procedures.

The launch vehicles were assembled on the launch pad by using a crane at the top of the umbilical tower to hoist each stage of the vehicle in place. Satellites were airlifted to the Taiyuan Wusu Airport about 300km away and then transported to the center by road.

The TT&C Centre, also known as Lüliang Command Post, is headquartered in the city of Taiyuan, It has four subordinate radar tracking stations in Yangqu (Shanxi), Lishi (Shanxi), Yulin (Shaanxi), and Hancheng (Shaanxi).

No related posts.
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/12/superview-duo-long-march-2d/

Now even the CZ-4's two-stage cousin gets a fairing size boost!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Launches High-resolution Remote Sensing Satellites *
CCTV+
Published on Dec 27, 2016

China launched a pair of 0.5-meter high-resolution remote sensing satellites from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi Province on Wednesday.

The satellites, SuperView-1 01/02, blasted off at 11:23 on Wednesday. Beijing time on the back of a Long March 2D rocket, according to the center.

They are able to provide commercial images at 0.5-meter resolution.

A small satellite built by high school students in Beijing was also launched into space in Wednesday's mission.

More than 40 students from the Beijing Bayi High School built the satellite under the instructions from experts. The satellite will stay in space for more than 180 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

December 30 (~15:15) - XSLC, LC2 - CZ-3B/G2 (Y39) - TXJSSY-2


----------



## kuge

something wrong with the satellites....

http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/o...es-2-superview-1-satellites-into-wrong-orbit/

China’s Long March 2D rocket lifted off at 11:23 a.m. China Standard Time (03:23 GMT) on Dec. 28, 2016, from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi Province. The booster carried with it two *SuperView-1* satellites designed for Earth observation purposes.

While Chinese media reported the launch a success, according to _*Spaceflight101*_, orbital data showed the two main payloads did not reach their intended orbit and various flight sequence events did not match up with pre-launch predictions. What orbit the satellites are currently in is not known officially, but a user on Twitter who is tracking a CubeSat which flew piggyback on the flight *reported* that it was in a 323 by 137 mile (520 by 220 kilometer) orbit.

image: http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/gaojing-1__1.jpg





An artist’s rendering of the SuperView-1 satellite. Image Credit: Beijing SpaceView Technology Co., Ltd.

The mission’s goal was to send the duo of satellites into a Sun-synchronous orbit (SSO) at an altitude of about 310 miles (500 kilometers). From this orbit, they were to acquire high-resolution imagery of the Earth for civilian purposes.

As usual, Chinese media have not revealed the details about pre-launch activities and about the launch itself. Moreover, limited information was available about the mission timeline.

Preparations for the mission entered its final stage with the arrival of both satellites at Taiyuan in November. It was a busy month for the launch center engineers as they conducted initial checkouts and tests of the spacecraft and began the assembly of the Long March 2D launcher.

After liftoff, the rocket began its brief vertical climb before turning south across mainland China, toward the South China Sea. During the initial phase of the flight, the rocket was powered by the main stage’s YF-21C engine delivering 2,962 kilonewtons of thrust. This stage was detached about three minutes after liftoff.

Afterward, the second stage’s YF-24C cluster engine was ignited, marking the start of a seven-minute ride into orbit. This phase should have concluded approximately 10 minutes after liftoff minutes when the spacecraft were deployed into space.

The mission’s passengers, named SuperView-1 01 and SuperView-1 02 (also known as GaoJing-1 01 and GaoJing-1 02), are the first two out of four satellites of the first generation of the SuperView constellation. They are both identical spacecraft, built by the China Academy of Space Technology (*CAST*). The satellites are based on the CAST3000B platform and are fitted with two deployable solar arrays.

If the off-target orbital insertion can be rectified, the pair of SuperView-1 spacecraft will be operated by the Beijing Space View Technology Co., Ltd. They will provide imagery with 1.64-foot (0.5-meter) panchromatic resolution and 6.56-foot (2-meter) multispectral (blue, green, red, near-infrared) resolution.

image: http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Gaojing-1-3.jpg



The intended SpaceView Constellation. Image Credit: Beijing SpaceView Technology Co., Ltd.

The satellites are designed to work in multiple collection modes including long strip, multiple strips collect, multiple-point targets collect, and stereo imaging. They are expected to deliver highly detailed imagery for precise map creation, change detection, and in-depth image analysis.

Both spacecraft feature a data collection capability of two terabytes of storage on board and, if in the proper orbit, are able to obtain images covering 270,300 square miles (700,000 square kilometers) across the globe per day.

“The multiple strips collect mode will realize high-resolution surveying and mapping with large swath width, and the stereo imaging mode will bring large opportunities for DEM (digital elevation model) production,” the SuperView-1 *brochure* states.

The next two SuperView-1 satellites, namely SuperView-1 03 and SuperView-1 04, are scheduled to be launched into space in mid-2017. They will be deployed into the same intended orbit and will have identical capabilities as the two launched today.

Accordingly, there will be four 1.64-feet resolution SuperView-1 satellites in orbit, phased 90 degrees from each other on the same orbit to collect imagery for clientele across the world, assuming the two launched today can be moved to the correct orbit.

The two-unit CubeSat known as Bayi Kepu Weixing 1 (*BY70-1*) that piggybacked the mission has a mass of about 4.4 pounds (2 kilograms). This CAST-built tiny satellite is an amateur radio technology demonstrator designed for educational purposes. It will provide telecommand, telemetry, and FM repeater functions.

The Long March 2D is a two-stage rocket developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. It is mainly used to launch satellites into low-Earth orbit (LEO). The 135 feet (41.15 meters) tall booster can launch payloads of up to 3.5 metric tons to LEO and has an SSO capability of up to 1.3 metric tons.

The rocket was launched for the first time on Aug. 9, 1992, from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, orbiting the Fanhui Shei Weixing FSW-2-1 recoverable satellite.

Wednesday’s flight was the 244th flight of the Long March rocket series. It was also the ninth orbital launch from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in 2016 and the 21st mission conducted by China this year.

China plans one more orbital launch before year’s end. On Dec. 30, a Long March 3B rocket will lift off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, carrying the TJS 2 communications satellite for China National Space Administration.


Read more at http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/o...ellites-into-wrong-orbit/#xfpJj6MVHv8DsM9p.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

kuge said:


> something wrong with the satellites....
> 
> http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/o...es-2-superview-1-satellites-into-wrong-orbit/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815115398173495297The two superview satellites has been raising its orbit in the last few days. Almost there now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Situation at epoch December 31, ~05:35 UTC:

Superview-1 01 in 432 x 527 km x 97.61°
Superview-1 02 in 445 x 528 km x 97.57°

*Re: FAILURE: Gaofen-10 (GF-10) - CZ-4C - TSLC - August 31, 2016 (18:55 UTC)*
« *Reply #71 on:* *Today* at 05:51 AM »


Still nothing from the Chinese media? If anything they probably won't at all now as "announcing" it days later would look even worse.


I'm a day late, but there's still nothing at all.




*Rumors are pointing to yet another 3rd stage problem.*


Rumors today points to the 3rd stage failing to re-ignite. Given that the usual MET for a LM-4C launch is as short as <30 minutes, I think it's safe to say the transfer orbit dips below the atmosphere.....






I know that LM-4C can restart its 3rd stage, but I thought that was mainly for depletion - do we know the detailed
launch profile of the 4C with the usual times of the burns?
I was under the impression that it mainly followed the old 4B profile with coast to stage 2 apogee and a single
insertion burn.

Oh, and any new news on this failure since October?


Hmm I don't think so - you can find a timeline for the FY-3C launch in the post below and the time stamps were given as follows:

Quote from: Satori on 09/23/2013 12:05 PM
The projected times of the different launch phases are visible in this picture (posted on the 9ifly Chinese space forum).


2nd stage separation: T+04:54
3rd stage shutdown #1: T+09:59
3rd stage re-ignition: T+19:09
Spacecraft separation: T+20:36

Also you can see below that the performance graph to SSO for the CZ-4 series - the 4B curve falls out much faster than the 4C one as altitude increases. I doubt that using the re-ignition just for de-orbiting the third stage would result in such a difference.





Unfortunately I don't see anything announced yet since October - maybe we will see some news when it returns to service










https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=40679.60

**************************************

Gaofen-10 good news?

Chinese spaceflight is a cosmic riddle wrapped in a galactic mystery inside an orbital enigma... - (not) Winston Churchill


----------



## kuge

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815115398173495297The two superview satellites has been raising its orbit in the last few days. Almost there now.


at the expense of lifespan...


----------



## onebyone

kuge said:


> at the expense of lifespan...



wait & see

Gaojing-1A/1B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

onebyone said:


> Situation at epoch December 31, ~05:35 UTC:
> 
> Superview-1 01 in 432 x 527 km x 97.61°
> Superview-1 02 in 445 x 528 km x 97.57°
> 
> *Re: FAILURE: Gaofen-10 (GF-10) - CZ-4C - TSLC - August 31, 2016 (18:55 UTC)*
> « *Reply #71 on:* *Today* at 05:51 AM »
> 
> 
> Still nothing from the Chinese media? If anything they probably won't at all now as "announcing" it days later would look even worse.
> 
> 
> I'm a day late, but there's still nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rumors are pointing to yet another 3rd stage problem.*
> 
> 
> Rumors today points to the 3rd stage failing to re-ignite. Given that the usual MET for a LM-4C launch is as short as <30 minutes, I think it's safe to say the transfer orbit dips below the atmosphere.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that LM-4C can restart its 3rd stage, but I thought that was mainly for depletion - do we know the detailed
> launch profile of the 4C with the usual times of the burns?
> I was under the impression that it mainly followed the old 4B profile with coast to stage 2 apogee and a single
> insertion burn.
> 
> Oh, and any new news on this failure since October?
> 
> 
> Hmm I don't think so - you can find a timeline for the FY-3C launch in the post below and the time stamps were given as follows:
> 
> Quote from: Satori on 09/23/2013 12:05 PM
> The projected times of the different launch phases are visible in this picture (posted on the 9ifly Chinese space forum).
> 
> 
> 2nd stage separation: T+04:54
> 3rd stage shutdown #1: T+09:59
> 3rd stage re-ignition: T+19:09
> Spacecraft separation: T+20:36
> 
> Also you can see below that the performance graph to SSO for the CZ-4 series - the 4B curve falls out much faster than the 4C one as altitude increases. I doubt that using the re-ignition just for de-orbiting the third stage would result in such a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't see anything announced yet since October - maybe we will see some news when it returns to service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=40679.60
> 
> **************************************
> 
> Gaofen-10 good news?
> 
> Chinese spaceflight is a cosmic riddle wrapped in a galactic mystery inside an orbital enigma... - (not) Winston Churchill


Gaofen-10 did not reach orbit and had re-entered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

http://www.satview.org/lista_sat.php?cat=tle-new

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

Updated situation:

Superview-1 01 in 484 x 528 km x 97.61° epoch Jan 1, 06:36 UTC
Superview-1 02 in 509 x 533 km x 97.57° epoch Jan 1, 12:06 UTC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's lunar probe sets 'small goal': to retrieve moon dust samples in 2017*
(People's Daily Online) 16:49, January 03, 2017

In 2017, China’s space industry will continue to move forward with a number of important projects, from lunar probes and the Beidou navigation system to experimental satellites.






Tianzhou-1 under test​
*Cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 to deliver propellant to Tiangong-2*

China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 will be sent into the space in the first half of 2017, blasting off from Hainan province. It will dock with the Tiangong-2 space station to carry out experiments.

According to Li Jian, vice director of Beijing Aerospace Control Center, Tianzhou-1 has two independently designed propellant tanks. It will deliver one tank of propellant to the space station; the propellant for its own use can also be transferred to the space station.

The design of its orbit is different from those of previous spacecraft.

"The Shenzhou spacecraft completes 31 laps to finish docking," Li explained. "The cargo spacecraft can fly more laps to save fuel, which is used to adjust its position. The more [fuel] it saves, the more it can supply to the space station." Li said a fast docking experiment would also be conducted. After docking with Tiangong-2, Tianzhou-1 will operate for about six months.
​





Lunar probe Chang'e-3 lands on the moon. [File photo]​
*Chang'e-5 lunar probe to retrieve moon dust samples*

China will launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe around December 2017. The probe will land on the moon's surface and retrieve moon dust samples.

According to Ye Peijian, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the Chang’e-5 is composed of four modules: a service module, a return vehicle, a lander and an ascent vehicle. After entering moon orbit, the lander and ascent vehicle will land on the moon. The sample-collecting device on the lander will take samples and place them aboard the ascent vehicle, which will take off from the moon's surface and dock with the service module and return vehicle. After transferring the samples to the service module, the ascent vehicle will separate from the service module and return vehicle. The service module and return vehicle will fly toward Earth and finally separate just thousands of kilometers away from the ground. The samples will be carried to Earth by the return vehicle.

According to Hu Hao, chief designer of the third phase of China’s lunar probe project, the Chang’e-5 weighs 8.2 tons. It will be launched by the Long March-5 rocket.

The Beidou navigation system will begin to build a global network in the new year. At present, there are 22 Beidou navigation satellites in orbit. Of them, seven are new-generation satellites.

“If we can launch 18 new Beidou satellites before 2018, a global constellation will be formed,” said Ran Chengqi.

China will also launch the Gaofen-5 remote sensing satellite and Chinasat-16 broadcasting and communication satellite among others in the new year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815856663047634948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

china plans 30 launches in 2017..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China will use augmented ground systems for millimeter positioning accuracy in many cities by 2025*
*January 03, 2017*

Countries along Beijing’s flagship Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-century Maritime Silk Road–better known as “One Belt, One Road”–will be among the first in line to plug into China’s new satellite-navigation services, according to a government policy paper on the country’s space program.

The China-backed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and the Silk Road Fund have around $140 billion in capital between them to finance infrastructure across two great arcs of Chinese trade: the land-based “belt” to the north stretching across Central Asia and Russia to Europe, and the maritime “road” to the south, encompassing East Africa, South Asia and Southeast Asia.


The space policy paper, issued by the State Council Information Office, hints at how China plans to use its space technology to support its wide-ranging programs on the ground and further tie partner nations into the Beijing blueprint.

Navigation and positioning services will form one element of a Belt and Road Initiative Space Information Corridor that China aims to set up over the next five years, the paper says. Earth observation, communications and other satellite services are also part of the package.

Beidou helped Chinese companies generate around $29 billion in revenue in 2015, just two years after its commercial launch, according to state media reports citing Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China. As the system’s coverage area expands, neighboring countries including Thailand and Vietnam are using Beidou to deliver navigational data.

China also seems to be banking on Beidou stimulating the economies that use the system, boosting trade along its new Silk Road and channeling benefits back to China.

Though Beijing is spending an estimated $25 billion putting the satellites into orbit, the total market for satellite services in telecommunications and other sectors should be worth around $60 billion within the next few years, according to the system’s operator, the China Satellite Navigation Management Office.

China is gearing up for the Beidou system to deliver global coverage in 2020, the policy paper adds. But countries that join China’s terrestrial One Belt, One Road will be first to share in its unearthly achievements, getting access to Beidou two years earlier.





In 2017, three to four launches of BeiDou satellites will occur. BDS will provide basic services to the countries along the Belt and Road region by 2018, and possess global service capability by 2020.

BDS will keep improving its nationwide reference station network and steadily enhance its service performance. The dense reference stations for the nationwide frame network will be constructed by 2018, providing meter and decimeter level real-time location services for users in China, even centimeter level service in some areas.

BDS will carry out the design, validation and construction of SBAS in accordance with international civil aviation standards. The first GEO satellite of BDSBAS will be launched in around 2018. The satellite-based augmentation services covering China and surrounding regions will be provided from 2020, to provide CAT-I services to civil aviation users.

The free civilian service has a 10-meter location-tracking accuracy, synchronizes clocks with an accuracy of 10 nanoseconds, and measures speeds to within 0.2 m/s. The restricted military service has a location accuracy of 10 centimetres, can be used for communication, and will supply information about the system status to the user. To date, the military service has been granted only to the People's Liberation Army and to the Military of Pakistan.

BeiDou's current accuracy is about 10 meters compared to the US GPS's 1 meter.

China aims to improve the system a hundred-fold that it would be more accurate than the popular American GPS.

China is developing ground based augmentation to achieve centimeter realtime accuracy and millimeter accuracy for post processing within cities like Beijing

















http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/01/china-will-use-augmented-ground-systems.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

kuge said:


> china plans 30 launches in 2017..


It is CASC that plans nearly 30 launches in 2017. Launches of CASIC and commercial aerospace companies are not included.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onebyone

New notices shows a 24 hours slip to January 5.

A0044/17 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:N272159E1083650-N273125E1074313-N271528E1073946-N270603E1083315 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 05 JAN 15:08 2017 UNTIL 05 JAN 15:45 2017. CREATED: 04 JAN 09:14 2017

A0046/17 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255857E1135553-N255223E1142456 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 05 JAN 15:10 2017 UNTIL 05 JAN 15:56 2017. CREATED: 04 JAN 09:17 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

the first launch of the year.


----------



## JSCh

* China launches telecommunication technology test satellite *
Xinhua, January 6, 2017

China successfully launched the No.2 telecommunication technology test satellite late Thursday night from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The satellite was launched at 11:18 p.m. by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.




The No.2 telecommunication technology test satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Thursday night, January 5, 2017. [Photo: mod.gov.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Ground-based large-scale electromagnetic launch system

China, or rather CASIC, aims to build a demonstration system and complete proof-of-principle test by 2020

The system will be employed for the launch of

(1) Yuzhou series of electric rockets(upper stages)
(2) Qingzhou series of liquid-fuel rockets(upper stages)

A variant for military purpose. ie. for launching missiles especially the hypersonic kind, is also under development.

Looking forward to some cool stuff in the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> * China launches telecommunication technology test satellite *
> Xinhua, January 6, 2017
> 
> China successfully launched the No.2 telecommunication technology test satellite late Thursday night from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> The satellite was launched at 11:18 p.m. by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> The No.2 telecommunication technology test satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Thursday night, January 5, 2017. [Photo: mod.gov.cn]



Weighing well over 5 tons, the satellite is pretty close to the carrying capacity of the LM-3B carrier rocket. 

Telecommunication technology test satellite? 

You are a fool if you believe that just because the article says so

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

A0049/17 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:N304059E0974550-N304323E0973336-N312020E0974316-N311756E0975534 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 JAN 04:12 2017 UNTIL 09 JAN 05:22 2017. CREATED: 05 JAN 06:04 2017

*Kuaizhou-1A launch with several sats - JSLC - January 6, 2017*






中国航天 - 通信技术试验卫星二号发射成功
* TJSW-2 - CZ-3B - Xichang - January 5, 2017 *

2 objects have been cataloged by USTRATCOM

2017-001A/41911 in 222 x 35823 km x 27.49° (S/C)
2017-001B/41912 in 164 x 34340 km x 27.46° (CZ-3B 3rd stage)













http://www.expace.com.cn/index_16.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Otherwise known as Huoyan(Fireeye)-1, the recently launched TJSW-2 is a missile early-warning satellite. 

What's next?

Fireye-HEO?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Otherwise known as Huoyan(Fireeye)-1, the recently launched TJSW-2 is a missile early-warning satellite.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> Fireye-HEO?


The Americans had long suspected this even for the first TJSW.


----------



## ahojunk

*New map of the Moon under creation in China*
2017-01-05 15:47 | Xinhua | _Editor: Gu Liping_

Chinese scientists are drawing a 1:2.5 million scale geological map of the Moon.

Ouyang Ziyuan, first chief scientist of China's lunar exploration program, said five universities and research institutes have set standards for digital mapping and drawing of the Moon's geological structure.

A sketch version of the map, 4.36 meters by 2.2 meters, will be finished by 2018, and released by 2020.

The map will provide information on geology, structure and rock types and will reflect the timeline of the Moon's evolution.

Chen Shengbo, a geologist with Jilin University in northeast China's Jilin Province, and his team are responsible for drawing the lunar structure outline, just one part of the work. He said the map would clearly show lunar geography such as geographic fractures and the size, appearance, and the structure of craters.

Chen said mapping depends on data and images sent by circumlunar satellites from home and abroad. Lunar map making is not like drawing a map of the Earth, where scientists can go to the scene in person if they are not sure of their information.

China's satellites have captured global images of the Moon, which contribute to the precision of lunar maps.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Superview-1 01 in 517 x 536 km x 97.62° 
Superview-1 02 in 518 x 536 km x 97.57°

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

According to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp's official news: the Corp is now developing very powerful electromagnetic catapult to launch rockets into space.

There are two series of rockets under developement, including the Qingzhou series liquid fueled rocket and Yuzhou series electric hyprid rockets, will be designed to launch from electromagnetic catapult.

*Huge and very powerful electromagnetic catapult can greatly reduce the cost to payload ratio and launch time, and make building huge space structure like very huge space stations or even space city/spaceship/death star in sci-fi movies economcily feasible.*

It will be a huge leap-forward in human being's space development.

http://mil.sohu.com/20170108/n478084298.shtml

China's nearest competitor, the US, now struggle to developing properly EMAL to launch aircrafts in CVs or launch a few kg's weight bullets etc, whilst China is developing electromagnetic catapult launch tens of tonnes -weight rockets to space, so it is safe to say that China's electromagnetic catapult is likely leave the US in the dusts again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Kuaizhou-1A launch*

*A0049/17 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:N304059E0974550-N304323E0973336-N312020E0974316-N311756E0975534 BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 JAN 04:12 2017 UNTIL 09 JAN 05:22 2017. CREATED: 05 JAN 06:04 2017*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Kuaizhou-1A launch T-0 was at 04:11:12 UTC. Confirmation of launch success

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Ix-67x-d6gSSTE3UmiYBKw


----------



## JSCh

Launch video of KZ-1A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818327419559952384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

onebyone said:


> Kuaizhou-1A launch T-0 was at 04:11:12 UTC. Confirmation of launch success
> 
> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Ix-67x-d6gSSTE3UmiYBKw




Sorry for the maybe stupid question, but I'm a bit lost with all these different new launch systems: How does the KZ-1A fit into the other systems and what's then the CZ-11?? Are they concurring systems ??

Thanks in advance,
Deino


----------



## JSCh

* China launches commercial rocket mission Kuaizhou-1A*
Source: Xinhua 2017-01-09 15:48:16

JIUQUAN, Gansu, Jan. 9 (Xinhua) -- The rocket Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) has sent three satellites into space in its first commercial mission on Monday.

The rocket, carrying the satellite JL-1 and two CubeSats XY-S1 and Caton-1, blasted off from northwestern China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at around 12:11 p.m. Monday Beijing Time, according to a statement from the center.

The KZ-1A was developed from the Kuaizhou-1 rocket with improvements in adaptability. It is a low-cost solid-fuelled carrier rocket with high reliability and short preparation period and was designed to launch low-orbit satellites weighing under 300 kg.

The JL-1 is a multifunctional remote-sensing satellite providing high-definition video images which is expected to be used for land resource and forestry surveying, environmental protection, transport and disaster prevention and relief purposes.

The XY-S1 and Caton-1 are experimental satellites to test technologies of low-orbit narrow-band communication and VHF Data Exchange System (VDES) respectively.

A rocket technology company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation was responsible for the launch mission. The success of the mission marks the company's capability of providing flexible, convenient, quick and economical launch services for domestic and overseas clients, said the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Casic Challenging CASC With Big Solid Rockets*
Nov 4, 2016 Bradley Perrett * | * Aerospace Daily & Defense Report

ZHUHAI, China—Chinese missile and space group Casic is preparing to build a medium-capacity launcher while also moving into liquid-propellant technology, challenging rival CASC.

This follows the intrusion by CASC, traditionally a specialist in liquid-propellant space launch, into Casic’s domain of solid-propellant launchers.



--> Rivalry Heats Up Between Chinese Rocket Makers | Zhuhai 2016 content from Aviation Week

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Sorry for the maybe stupid question, but I'm a bit lost with all these different new launch systems: How does the KZ-1A fit into the other systems and what's then the CZ-11?? Are they concurring systems ??
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deino


KZ-1A has the capacity of 200kg @ 700km SSO, while the maximum payload of CZ-11 to 700km SSO is 350kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Plans to launch satellites for global navigation network*

By Guo Kai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-01-10 11:18






A Long March-3C carrier rocket carrying the 23rd satellite in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) lifts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 12, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]


*China plans to launch up to eight new generation navigation satellites into space this year*, according to researchers from the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System.

BeiDou chief designer Yang Hui told China News Service that they hope to start launching the BeiDou-3 satellites in summer.

"We have prepared some satellites, and plan to launch them into space in 2017 with the model of 'one rocket, two satellites'."

China's BeiDou-2 navigation system was honored with the Top Science and Technology Progress Award on Monday, together with 19 other projects including the Chang'e-3 project.

China followed a three-step strategy to build up the BeiDou navigation system.

The BeiDou-2 system was up and running by 2012 with 14 satellites and 32 ground stations, an assistant to chief designer, Guo Shuren, said.

Guo said that the agenda showed that six to eight BeiDou-3 satellites would be launched, to form the start of a global network.

The BeiDou navigation system provides positioning and navigation services for China as a first step. While the BeiDou-2 system covers the Asia-Pacific Region, the BeiDou-3 system offer services to the globe.

Yang said that the BeiDou-3 system will gradually extend coverage from one-third to the whole globe. The satellites will improve the positioning accuracy to within 2 meters for civilian use, and have a lifespan of 12 years.

The BeiDou-3 system will first provide services to the regions along the "one belt, one road," in 2018, and by 2020 provide services globally.

"We launched 14 BeiDou-2 satellites from 2010 to 2012. In the following three years, we expect to launch 30 satellites, creating a new miracle," Guo said.

The central government released a white paper titled "China's Space Activities in 2016" in December that includes plans to form a BeiDou network consisting of 35 satellites for global navigation services by 2020.

The country plans to start providing basic services to countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-century Maritime Silk Road in 2018, according to the document.

It aims to provide all clients with more accurate and more reliable services through advancing the ground-based and satellite-based augmentation systems, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Microsatellites set to blast off for success*
By Cheng Yingqi | China Daily | Updated: 2016-11-10 08:28

_Falling costs and rapid development mean the sector is becoming increasingly viable for private operators. Cheng Yingqi reports._

While the accomplishments of China's microsatellite industry have recently been overshadowed by the success of the nation's manned space program, the sector has developed so rapidly that the cost of providing commercial services has fallen to a level where the use of small satellites is now within the range of private companies.

Microsatellites, usually weighing less than 500 kilograms, are of lower mass and size than traditional craft, such as those used by the military, which use customized parts to ensure complete reliability. By contrast, the components used in microsatellites, which have less stringent standards of dependability, can be bought at hardware stores, making them perfect for commercial use.

"Satellites can watch over the globe and provide a view that other devices can't. For example, we can monitor traffic at any port or logistics center on Earth and thus calculate the scale of operations, which has great commercial value," said Cao Jin, a senior engineer at the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites, which is affiliated to the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

"A number of innovators in China, including research institutes, colleges and startups, are actively exploring the commercial value of microsatellites," he said.

The country's major developers are State-owned research agencies such as the Chinese Academy of Sciences, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp and China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.

One example is Cao's academy, which sent the Banxing 2, or Companion 2, microsatellite into space with the Tiangong II space lab in September.

The satellite's mission is to photograph the Shenzhou-XI manned spaceship, which docked with the space lab on Oct 19 for a 30-day mission that is scheduled to draw to a close soon.

*Development barriers*

Currently, the application of microsatellites is limited to State-funded research projects, and only few have been produced and launched by private companies.

"China's commercial space business is just beginning to explore opportunities, but we have not yet developed a mature business model that will make a profit," said Huang He, an associate professor at the Shaanxi Engineering Laboratory for Microsatellites at Northwestern Polytechnical University in Xi'an.

According to Huang, the cost of developing microsatellites has been reduced to a relatively low level, ranging from 3 million yuan ($433,000) to 20 million. That is about 20 to 30 percent of the cost of traditional satellites. However, an absence of operators is proving the major barrier to full commercialization.

"The key to establishing the industry is application. If you want to use microsatellites to provide full-time Wi-Fi signals or digital maps, launching a constellation of satellites will not be enough; you have to develop high-quality client application terminals (systems that can receive signals from the satellite and provide services to users) as well," he said.

The laboratory is planning to produce a 36-satellite constellation for a company that is providing services for ships to send out short messages in the middle of the ocean. Each satellite will cost about 5 million yuan.

"As more and more startups emerge, the market is beginning to recognize the value of satellite-based services," he said.

*Short-term goals*

Another obstacle is that launch services are monopolized by State-owned companies, which have shown little interest in civil applications. However, the picture is set to change as a result of competition from companies overseas.

"Becoming China's SpaceX is just our short-term goal," Han Qingping, president of ChinaRocket Co in Beijing, told a media briefing last month.

Space Exploration Technologies Corp, known as SpaceX, is a US aerospace manufacturer and provider of space transport services. It is famous for developing the Falcon 1, Falcon 9 launch vehicle and the Dragon cargo spacecraft, which ferried supplies to the International Space Station.

*ChinaRocket, established on Oct 19, is a subsidiary of the State-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the main contractor for the country's space program. It plans to exploit the technical expertise of its parent company and expects to begin carrying cargo into space and providing high-atmosphere passenger services by as early as 2020.*

"With 60 years' experience of space launches, our technological foundation is very strong. Also, (Elon) Musk (founder of SpaceX) has limited funds, but China has ample capital," Han said. "SpaceX only has two types of Falcon launch vehicle, but our company owns a dozen types of Long March rocket that can carry payloads ranging from hundreds of kilograms to 20 tons."

*In February, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, another State-owned defense technology giant, set up Expace Technology Co to market its Kuaizhou-series of solid-fueled rockets. *According to media reports, the first Kuaizhou rocket will blast off in December with a cargo of two microsatellites.

"With reference to the experience of the US, the primary question is how to involve more companies and improve the quality of the participants," said Cao from the microsatellite academy.

*Investment
*
Last month, the US government unveiled a project aimed at boosting the commercial space industry by encouraging NASA to invest $30 million in microsatellites which would allow smaller companies to enter the sector.

"The Chinese government should reciprocate by opening some aeronautics projects to private companies to create a competitive environment. By this process, the industry would develop gradually as it draws talent and technologies," Cao said.

In September, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp signed an agreement with the government of Hubei province to jointly build a commercial spaceflight industry park and develop an entire industry chain, including rocket launches, satellite development, spatial information services and the production of aerospace ground equipment.

By 2020, the park intends to produce 30 billion yuan worth of equipment, including 50 launch vehicles, 40 100-kg satellites and 100 satellites weighing less than 100 kg.

Globally, the market for nano- and microsatellites is expected to show average annual growth of more than 20 percent until 2021, according to a report by Mordor Intelligence, a market researcher and consultancy in India.

Some experts are predicting further developments in the sector.

"We already have Internet Plus in China. In the future, we will be able to propose a new concept - Spaceflight Plus - by opening our launch capacity to the market, and thus driving productivity in other industries," said Han, of ChinaRocket.

"The reputation and reliability of China's aerospace industry means we have already received offers of cooperation from many sides, and that is likely to facilitate the formation of a Spaceflight Plus industry," he added.

====================================================

Two other notable launch provider startup from China, are OneSpace and
LandSpace.


----------



## yusheng

http://tv.cntv.cn/video/C10318/962b2a732ffa46929785c2c262a1fcc3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Sorry for the maybe stupid question, but I'm a bit lost with all these different new launch systems: How does the KZ-1A fit into the other systems and what's then the CZ-11?? Are they concurring systems ??
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deino



Kuaizhou series are for commercial launches, the cost of which is over 20000 USD per kilo now with KZ-1A.

CASIC aims to bring the cost down to 10000USD/kg with KZ-11 of which the maiden flight is expected end of this year.

By 2025 and with KZ-21, the cost per kilo will see a further cut to 1000 USD.

CASIC's ultimate goal is a few hundreds USD per kilo.

Talking about competition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beyonder

cirr said:


> Kuaizhou series are for commercial launches, the cost of which is over 20000 USD per kilo now with KZ-1A.
> 
> CASIC aims to bring the cost down to 10000USD/kg with KZ-11 of which the maiden flight is expected end of this year.
> 
> By 2025 and with KZ-21, the cost per kilo will see a further cut to 1000 USD.
> 
> CASIC's ultimate goal is a few hundreds USD per kilo.
> 
> Talking about competition


Without Reusable Rockets ...it's going to be close to impossible to bring the cost down to less than $1000/kg, no matter how cheap the labor is or how much of the system is made via 3d printing. Expendable launch systems just won't make it.


----------



## JSCh

Presentation to member of the media, of the first picture from the Jilin Linye-1 (JL-1) satellite launched yesterday by KZ-1A.

“直击东北经济——吉林行”，长光卫星发布首幅林业一号卫星影像 | 长光卫星技术有限公司

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Beyonder said:


> Without Reusable Rockets ...it's going to be close to impossible to bring the cost down to less than $1000/kg, no matter how cheap the labor is or how much of the system is made via 3d printing. Expendable launch systems just won't make it.



CASIC obviously has a plan/roadmap up its sleeve so let's wait and see how the company achieves the targets it has set for itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

KZ-11 under 10000USD/kg. 9000USD/kg? 8000USD/kg??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

KZ-21 and KZ-31

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

2017年1月10日，吉林一号视频3星首次拍摄中国境内，邂逅迷人丽江。上图为视频3星全画幅影像，其幅宽为11kmX4.5km。
Picture released from Jilin Linye-1 (JLVS-3, Jilin video satellite 3) satellite taken on 10th Jan, showing Lijiang, Yunnan province. Dimension is 11kmX4.5km.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Superview (Gaojing-1A/1B) satellites launched late December last year has reached final orbit and today release first picture to public.

Click on the picture for link to higher resolution.




香港葵青货柜码头




香港会展中心




西藏自治区会展中心





布达拉宫​--> http://www.siweidg.com/news/company/2017/0111/236.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* 北京蓝箭签订国内民营航天第一单 *
_2017-01-13_ 蓝箭空间科技

民营企业在商业航天领域的发展取得新的突破。2017年1月13日，北京蓝箭空间科技有限公司（以下简称“北京蓝箭”）与丹麦Gomspace公司在杭州签订火箭发射服务协议，据了解，这是国内民营商业航天企业承接的第一笔国际市场商业火箭发射服务的订单。

Translation:

Private enterprises in the field of commercial space development made new breakthroughs.

January 13, 2017, Beijing LandSpace Technology Co., Ltd. and Denmark's Gomspace company sign rocket launch service agreement in Hangzhou. It is understood that this is first orders for China's domestic private aerospace enterprises to provide commercial rocket launch services in international markets.

--> 北京蓝箭签订国内民营航天第一单


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811196113839591429

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*China's first cargo spacecraft to leave factory*
Source: Xinhua 2017-01-17 16:43:22 






BEIJING, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's first cargo spacecraft will leave the factory, according to the website of China's manned space mission.

A review meeting was convened last Thursday, during which officials and experts unanimously concluded that the Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft had met all the requirements to leave the factory.

The take-off weight of Tianzhou-1 is 13 tonnes and it can ship material of up to six tonnes.

The spacecraft, which is scheduled to be launched in April from the southern province of Hainan, will dock with the Tiangong-2 space lab and refuel it.

It will be a crucial step for China in building a space station by 2020, as cargo spacecraft are required to ship necessities for astronauts aboard the space station.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-01/17/c_135990374.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* China to launch electromagnetic monitoring satellite for earthquake study*
Source: Xinhua 2017-01-17 18:54:05

BEIJING, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- China will launch a satellite this year to gather electromagnetic data that may be used in monitoring and forecasting earthquakes.

According to China's earthquake administrative agencies on Tuesday, the satellite will be launched in the latter half of this year.

Movements of the Earth's crust generate electromagnetic radiation which can be observed from space.

By collecting data on the Earth's electromagnetic field, ionosphere plasma and high-energy particles, the satellite will be used in real-time monitoring of earthquakes and possible seismic precursors in China and neighboring regions.

The satellite will be China's first space-based platform for earthquake monitoring, providing a new approach for research.

According to Shen Xuhui, deputy chief of the mission, it is designed to remain in orbit for five years and record the electromagnetic situation of earthquakes above 6 magnitude in China and quakes above 7 magnitude all over the world.

Scientists are expecting to find common factors that may be used to develop earthquake forecasting technology, Shen said.

The satellite may also serve aerospace and navigation communication purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*First quantum satellite surpasses expectations*
(China Daily) 08:43, January 19, 2017





　　Diagram of Micius, the world's first quantum satellite CHINA DAILY​
Five space exploration projects to begin during 13th Five-Year Plan

Micius, the world's first quantum satellite, has successfully completed four months of in-orbit tests since China launched it on Aug 16, the Chinese Academy of Sciences has announced.

"The overall performance has been much better than we expected, which will allow us to conduct all our planned experiments using the satellite ahead of schedule and even add some extra ones," Pan Jianwei, chief scientist for the satellite project, said at a ceremony on Wednesday.

The major goal is to test the possibilities of relaying quantum "keys" carried by photons, or light particles, over 500 to 1,200 kilometers from a satellite to ground stations to create a new kind of information transmission network that cannot be hacked without detection.

A similar, but smaller-scale, network has been tested and put into commercial use in recent years on metropolitan and intercity networks in China, but satellite-ground quantum communication is believed to be key to expanding a quantum network's coverage worldwide.

Other missions include quantum teleportation and quantum entanglement, both for the first time in space.

"Initial tests on the satellite have reached a transmission rate that will allow us to finish these experiments within several weeks, so we will have time to add new experiments," Pan said.

He said the plans include more complex quantum tests between Micius and five ground stations across China this year, and then cross-continental quantum communication experiments to establish links with ground stations in Austria, Italy and Canada in 2018.

"Many key technologies we developed for the Micius satellite have never been used or tested, so in our original plan, it would have been a full success if we were able to build the satellite-ground connection. We did not expect the signal would be so strong, and the transmission rate so high," Pan said.

Micius is part of the academy's Strategic Priority Program, which has sent three satellites into space since December 2015.

Late last year, the academy published a proposal for five new space exploration projects to be started during the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20).

"The academy's Strategic Priority Program gives scientists a new stage to build a stronger international reputation," said Xiang Libin, vice-president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "I just received an email from a famous French scientist who wished to cooperate with us on the new space exploration projects. Without the reputation we have built gradually through the Strategic Priority Program, we would not have attracted such attention."

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*China schedules launch of Chang'e-5, its first sample return lunar exploration mission*
2017-01-23 00:39:28 Xinhua Web Editor: Ding
​ 





Chang'e-5 lunar probe is under development in a mimic lunar environment. [Photo: China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation]​
China plans to launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe at the end of November this year, from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in southern China's Hainan Province, aboard the heavy-lift carrier rocket Long March-5.

The mission will be China's first automated moon surface sampling, first moon take-off, first unmanned docking in a lunar orbit about 380,000 km from earth, and first return flight in a speed close to second cosmic velocity, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

"With a weight of 8.2 tons, the lunar probe is comprised of four parts: an orbiter, a returner, an ascender and a lander," said Ye Peijian, one of China's leading aerospace experts and a consultant to the program.

The lander will put moon samples in a vessel in the ascender after the moon landing. Then the ascender will take off from the moon to dock with the orbiter and the returner orbiting the moon, and transfer the samples to the returner.

The orbiter and returner then head back to the earth, separating from each other when they are several thousand kilometers from earth. Finally, the returner will re-enter the earth.

The development of Chang'e-5 has entered the end of its flight model phase, and relevant work is proceeding smoothly, according to CASC.

China plans to fulfill three strategic steps with the launch of Chang'e-5, "orbiting, landing and returning."

The country also plans to launch the Chang'e-4 lunar probe around 2018 to achieve mankind's first soft landing on the far side of the moon, and to conduct an in situ and roving detection and relay communications at earth-moon L2 point, according to the China National Space Administration.

"The country plans to send robots to explore both lunar poles," said the administration's vice director Wu Yanhua in late 2016. Wu added that plans of sending astronauts to the moon were also being discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

* China's hi-res SAR imaging satellite put into use*
Source: Xinhua 2017-01-23 17:14:01

BEIJING, Jan. 23 (Xinhua) -- China's first high-resolution Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) satellite has passed all its in-orbit tests and is now operational, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense on Monday.

The Gaofen-3 satellite, which is accurate to one meter in distance, was launched in August 2016.

Tong Xudong, a senior engineer with the administration, said the satellite covers the globe with an all-weather, 24-hour observation service and will be used for disaster prevention and reduction, ocean monitoring, and the protection of maritime rights.

Gaofen-3 is China's first low orbit remote sensing satellite to have a long lifespan.

With 12 imaging modes, Gaofen-3 has the most imaging modes in the SAR imaging satellite family. The high-definition observation satellite is capable of switching freely between various imaging modes, taking wide pictures of both earth and bodies of water, and detailed photographs of specific areas.

Gaofen-3's spatial resolution ranges from one meter to 500 meters and its largest viewing swath is 650 kilometers.

According to the administration, Gaofen-5 hyerspectrual satellite is planned to be launched in September 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

2017-1-23

*“近空间飞行器”重大研究计划：*

*瞄准尚未征服的新空域 *






清华大学教授冯雪在工作中






国防科技大学教授梁剑寒在爆震燃烧试验台与专家探讨实验改进方案。






哈尔滨工业大学课题组开展高温力学性能试验。






中国科技大学王建华课题组进行强化冷却基础研究。

*编者按*：当今，传统航空器上不去、航天器下不来的“近空间”，已成为全球战略竞争的焦点，也带来了前所未有的科技挑战。2007年，国家自然科学基金委员会启动了重大研究计划项目“近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题”。九年来，在该计划支持下，我国近空间飞行器研究取得一系列突破性进展。近日，该重大计划通过验收。本期基金版梳理总结该计划取得的经验及四项代表性的科研成果，以期充分展现这一重大项目。

*■本报记者 甘晓*

近百年来，航空航天器的研发已成为人类最大规模的科技创新活动。不过，在我们头顶上尚有一段鲜有持久飞行和应用的空域——传统航空器上不去、航天器下不来的“近空间”（Near Space）。如今，近空间成为全球战略竞争的焦点，带来前所未有的科技挑战。

2007年，国家自然科学基金委员会（以下简称“基金委”）启动了“近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题”重大研究计划（以下简称“重大计划”）。通过九年的实施，该重大计划取得了丰硕研究成果，近日顺利通过验收。

“我们为进入、控制和利用近空间这一人类尚未征服的空域，奠定了坚实的科学和人才基础。”该重大计划指导专家组组长、中国工程院院士杜善义告诉《中国科学报》记者。

*扮演引领和旗帜角色*

该重大计划秘书组组长、哈尔滨工业大学教授孟松鹤介绍，近空间目前国际上尚无统一定义，通常指20至100公里之间的空域，具有空气稀薄、气流平稳、太阳能丰富等环境特征。

“近空间相对稀薄的空气不仅可以提供升力，减缓气动阻力和热载荷，还可以提供推进系统氧化剂，为实现长时间、高效的高超声速飞行提供理想走廊，大幅度提升远程快速到达、时间敏感性目标快速响应，廉价可靠进入空间等人类空天飞行能力，将会给未来国家安全和人民生活带来革命性的影响。”孟松鹤表示。

半个多世纪以来，人类为实现近空间高超声速飞行已付出诸多努力，但由于对相关基础科学问题认识不足，基础研究未能得到持续支持，而始终未能修成正果。

从“九五”计划开始，我国逐步加大了在高超声速领域的投入。《国家中长期科学和技术发展规划纲要》（2006-2020年）提出重点研究高超声速推进系统、可压缩湍流理论、高温气体热力学、新材料结构力学等航空航天重大力学问题，满足“国防科技与航空航天建设为维护国家安全提供保障的迫切战略需要”。

随后，基金委明确了“基础研究要为国家重大需求服务”的指导思想，以近空间高超声速远程机动飞行器涉及的关键科学问题为重点，及时启动了重大研究计划。

“这是我国第一个关于高超声速飞行的系统性基础研究计划，扮演着引领和旗帜的角色。”杜善义表示。

该重大计划实施以来，在提升核心科学问题研究能力、人才培养、研究模式上取得重要成果，成为近空间高超声速飞行器发展和创新的供给侧。

该重大计划指导专家组成员、国防科技大学教授王振国说：“通过加强基础研究，以前不明白的地方，现在有些明白了，以前看不到的东西，现在看到了，同时还做了一些超前的部署。这为工程实践从经验型上升到理论指导型，完全走出一条有自己特色的路，奠定了基础。”

*多学科融合寻找突破*

该重大计划实施过程中，充分发挥了指导专家组的顶层设计和主动引导作用，将近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题首先明确为“近空间飞行环境的空气动力学”“先进推进理论和方法”“超轻质材料/结构及热环境预测与防热”“高超声速飞行器智能自主控制理论和方法”等四个核心科学问题。

“从认识的过程和作用来看，这四个核心科学问题体现了‘气动需先行，动力为核心，结构与材料是基础，控制是关键’的高超声速飞行器学科特点。”杜善义告诉《中国科学报》记者。

高超声速飞行器是一个复杂的系统，体现了多学科高度一体化与非线性耦合的特征。该重大计划由基金委数理科学部牵头，联合工程与材料科学部和信息科学部组织实施。“研究过程体现了对力学、物理、化学、数学、材料科学、信息科学等相关基础学科交叉与融合的促进。”孟松鹤向《中国科学报》记者表示。

孟松鹤进一步介绍，四个核心科学问题中的每一个研究方向和内容都强化了多学科交叉与融合。例如，气动问题要强调推进与控制的要求、结构和材料的限制，推进问题不仅要求流动、燃烧一体化考虑，而且要关注防热与控制带来的相关问题。

同时，通过强化“重点支持项目”“项目群”等方式，研究人员在防热减阻、机体/推进一体化等方面提出了诸多新概念。7个集成项目则体现了“问题驱动”和核心科学问题间的“大协同”，促进了关键科学问题的突破。

在杜善义看来，该重大计划的组织实施，为多学科、多领域的交叉融合找到了多种渠道，是其重大贡献之一。

*“磨刀砍柴”两不误*

近空间飞行器的研究要求科学认知和工程实践密切结合。工程实践需要基础理论突破后才能推进，基础研究成果则要通过飞行试验才能验证。研究人员这样比喻道：如果说基础科研是“磨刀”，那么，工程实践就是“砍柴”。此前，两个部分研究人员交流机会较少，制约了这一领域的快速发展。

中国科技大学教授王建华是一名从事强化冷却前沿研究的科学家，主要方向是多孔介质传热传质过程的建模、数值模拟方法及实验技术。

“参与重大研究计划前，我很少考虑自己的研究能应用在什么地方。”王建华告诉《中国科学报》记者。九年间，她在交流研讨活动中结识了来自许多相关领域的研究者，包括工程研究者，而她的理论研究也被工程部门关注。

对此，王建华表示，正是该重大计划为她提供了这一可能。“对我们基础研究者而言，这个计划非常好地发挥了引导作用，引导我们去关注国家重大需求，提炼出科学问题，从源头上解决工程难题。”

清华大学教授冯雪也秉承了“既满足工程应用需求、又探索关键基础科学问题”的研究理念，实践了“工程应用牵引基础科学、基础科学支撑工程应用”的研究思路。他们开辟了高温及超高温在线测量表征手段，弥补了传统标记点或数字图像相关技术的不足，推动了学科发展，其研究成果也推广应用到多个工程单位。

在他们看来，工程实际与基础科学相结合的思路极大地加强了工程单位对本学科领域研究的关注，为后续相关学科在工程领域发挥更重要的作用奠定了基础。

*人才培养保障可持续发展*

吸引和培育人才是基础研究的重要使命，是一个领域创新能力提升和可持续发展的关键。2004年，王建华回国后不久，便得到国家自然科学基金的支持。“刚刚回国时，我的课题组只有我和一名研究生。”她回忆。在重大研究计划长达九年的稳定支持下，其研究组逐渐壮大起来，目前已经有3名副研究员和7名研究生。

许多参与该重大计划的科学家与王建华有着类似的经历。冯雪得到了“高温环境下热防护涂层力学性能测试及失效机理研究”方向的持续支持。他带领团队发展了高温光学并自主研制高温试验科学仪器，获得了热防护系统地面考核的结构级可视化测量等一系列原创性成果。冯雪也在项目资助下获得优秀青年基金、国家杰出青年基金。目前，他已成为清华大学航天航空学院非常规环境下力学与微器件方向的学术带头人。

九年来，该重大计划共涉及29个依托单位、研究人员近700人，已经培养博士、硕士毕业生上千名，不仅为航空航天领域注入了新鲜的血液，还有效地促进了航空航天研究队伍与基础研究队伍的结合。

“任何一个领域或方向的做大、做强，首先必须要有人，未来，这样一支基础研究队伍将支撑起我国近空间飞行器乃至整个空天飞行器的可持续发展。”杜善义表示。

《中国科学报》 (2017-01-23 第6版 基金)

http://news.sciencenet.cn/sbhtmlnews/2017/1/320002.shtm

2017-1-23

*气动技术：飞行器设计的先行者*

*■本报记者 陈欢欢*

2010年~2011年，美国高超声速飞行器HTV-2连续两次试飞失败。失败的原因可能很多，其中项目主管舒尔兹承认对飞行器的“空气动力学现象存在认识上的盲区”。

中国空气动力研究与发展中心研究员叶友达指出，近年来我国高超声速飞行器多次成功试飞，说明我国在近空间的流动机理、飞行器布局设计与气动特性预测、动稳定性、烧蚀防热理论与方法等方面研究取得重要进展。

这一系列成绩都离不开国家自然科学基金委重大研究计划“空天飞行器的若干重大基础问题”及前期项目对近空间飞行器环境的空气动力学方面研究的支持。

首先，揭示了高超声速条件下分离流动非定常特征。科研人员发现一种从极限环起始的新的流动分离形态——封闭极限流面，进一步完善了运动壁三维非定常壁面分离判则。精细的流动测量技术和结果，对理论分析和数值模拟结果的验证都具有重要价值。新的认识为近空间飞行器动态特性的研究打下了坚实的基础。

其次，探索了高空、高温非平衡效应与稀薄流效应耦合机理。高超声速稀薄流动和化学非平衡流动及气动加热问题，涉及多尺度、多物理化学因素的耦合作用。项目组研究了高超声速化学非平衡稀薄流动和锐前缘驻点气动加热特征，建立了锐前缘气动加热受稀薄气体效应耦合非平衡真实气体效应的工程理论，对近空间高超声速飞行器气动特性预测具有重要的参考价值。

第三，探索了高空可压缩湍流及转捩机理。研究人员研究了高温真实气体效应对典型的高超声速边界层流动的扰动演化及转捩特性，预测的转捩发生的位置与流动参数的关系规律，对飞行器的气动外形设计及热防护有重要的参考价值；利用天河-II计算机系统开展了大规模的直接数值模拟计算，对研究近空间高超声速飞行器摩阻的精细预测有重要意义。

第四，建立了新的高超声速飞行器气动热测试手段和方法。相比于传统测量方式，发展的磷光热图技术实现了飞行器热环境的大面积高精度测量，数据量提高1-2个量级，实现了脉冲风洞试验技术的跨越式发展。磷光热图技术已应用于多个高超声速型号飞行器热环境试验预测，获得了大量面测量试验数据，为相关工程型号的热防护设计及优化研究提供了数据支持。

第五，建立了气动热与防热材料的耦合计算模型。研究人员发展了防热与气动加热的一体化计算方法，为近空间高速飞行器设计中遇到的防热材料烧蚀特性研究给予了关键的技术支撑。完善了关于高超声速热环境计算分析方面的基本方法和工具，并总结了变化规律。

第六，探索了新的飞行原理与气动布局优化方法。完成了飞行器单自由度滚转稳定性判据的风洞试验和数值模拟验证；开展了多自由度风洞动态试验相似准则与试验模拟方法研究；开展了乘波体飞行器静稳定性设计研究，通过迎风面的修型，实现横航向静稳定；开展了主动防热控制技术的可行性实验验证；建立的高超声速风洞动态气动力、热精细测试技术已应用于近空间飞行器、高机动导弹的研制，为飞行器安全稳定飞行提供了理论支撑。

《中国科学报》 (2017-01-23 第6版 基金)

http://news.sciencenet.cn/sbhtmlnews/2017/1/320003.shtm

2017-1-23

*高超声速推进：近空间巡天核心 *

2015年12月12日，临近空间科学与技术飞行试验平台在酒泉卫星发射中心成功进行了首发飞行试验。该平台飞行试验的成功，使其成为继美国和澳大利亚联合研制的HiFIRE后第二个低成本临近空间高超声速通用试飞平台。这为我国近空间基础科学问题研究提供飞行试验研究平台，大幅降低研制成本和风险、缩短研制周期。该平台项目受到国家自然科学基金委“近空间飞行器关键基础科学问题”重大研究计划的资助。

首先，项目组发展了高超声速进气道设计新方法，提出了曲面压缩概念，实现了由出气动口参数或压缩面气动参数要求的型面反设计，证明了曲面压缩的良好气动性能，提供了一种全新的设计方法；发展了密切曲面内锥乘波前体进气道一体化设计方法；实现了发动机异型流道结构的设计方法从无到有的跨越，为发动机进排气系统和燃烧室的耦合高效设计奠定了基础。

其次，探索超声速燃烧机理。项目组建立了我国首个碳氢燃料裂解—燃烧反应详细机理自动生成程序和热、动力学数据库，开发了我国第一套航空燃料燃烧机理自动生成软件，改变了我国燃烧仿真依赖于国外软件和反应机理的现状；建立了航空燃料高温热物性的系列在线测量新方法，为超燃冲压发动机主动冷却关键技术攻关奠定了基础；全面提升了我国在燃烧基础及应用研究方面的创新能力。

第三，探索超燃冲压发动机主动／被动热防护机理。项目组提出了超燃冲压发动机主动冷却的双压裂解新概念，克服了国内外流行的超临界主动冷却方法的缺点，大幅度提高了化学热沉，克服了高温高压裂解燃料结焦的瓶颈问题，2014年双压裂解冷却平板通过750℃长时间实验验证；制备出耐高温和抗烧蚀性能优异的C/SiC-M复合材料，明显提高了复合材料的力学性能以及抗烧蚀性能，显著提高了推力室的使用寿命和可靠性，成功支撑了空军某型导弹、快舟火箭、高空科学探测试验飞行器的飞行试验。

第四，探索了超声速气流中缓燃与爆震的传播、相互转化机理。项目组系统开展了超声速预混气中热射流起爆与传播过程的精细数值模拟与实验研究，阐明了超声速预混气热射流起爆机理与传播规律；揭示了超声速预混气的热射流起爆机理，获得了精细的三维爆震波结构，为发展超声速气流中的爆震理论奠定了基础。

第五，探索了超燃冲压发动机控制建模和控制方法。提出了基于确定学习理论的复杂流动动态模式的快速识别方法，可以对高超声速进气道的流动状态进行快速判断。

*（陈欢欢）*

《中国科学报》 (2017-01-23 第6版 基金)

http://news.sciencenet.cn/sbhtmlnews/2017/1/320006.shtm

2017-1-23

*高温热防护：高超声速飞行器的守护神*

“高超声速飞行器最大的挑战来自于‘热’，以及由热带来的气动、结构和推进等系统的一系列问题。”哈尔滨工业大学教授孟松鹤告诉《中国科学报》记者，要想实现近空间高超声速远程机动飞行，首先必须要克服飞行过程中产生的极端热载荷，同时为了提高结构效率对“减重”提出了更为苛刻的要求。因此，耐高温抗氧化材料、轻质热防护与热结构、高效热管理技术等成为高超声速飞行能否走向现实的决定性要素。

在国家自然科学基金委重大研究计划“近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题”的九年持续支持下，高温热防护与轻质结构成为四大核心科学问题之一，项目承担单位取得了多项基础性、创新性研究成果，进一步揭示了材料超高温响应机理与失效机制，显著提高了材料耐环境与强韧化能力，发展了系统的测试与表征技术，提出了系列热防护与热管理的新方法，为国家高超声速热防护与轻质结构设计提供了有力的支撑，部分结果直接应用于国家重大需求的项目。

在多个培育项目和集成项目支持下，研究人员系统发展和完善了超高温力学性能测试、热力氧耦合性能测试、多参量热冲击性能表征方法，拓展了高温数字图像相关、光栅应变计以及光纤光栅传感器的测试能力，达到了国际公开报道的最高水平，直接服务国家重大需求。尤其是提出了创新的“主动成像”光学测量系统，首次实现氧化表面形貌和应力动态测量，并推广应用于多个工程部门。

研究人员发展了防热复合材料的多尺度分析方法，同时引入不确定性，发展了热防护系统的参数灵敏度分析方法及模型确认和验证方法，利用模糊数学手段建立了综合效能评价方法，并将之应用于实际工程分析与设计中，显著提高了预报精度与置信度。

相关项目深入认识了超高温防热材料的烧蚀/氧化/催化/辐射耦合行为，揭示了材料表面响应温度跃迁或突变的机制。研究人员还创新性地通过仿生设计陶瓷表面结构，使陶瓷表面热阻增加了近万倍，同时为传统研究方法提供了新思想，即通过对材料表面的微结构设计来获得所需的整体性能。研究成果发表在《物理评论快报》上，英国《新科学家》杂志、德国《焦点》周刊等予以报道。

此外，研究人员积极探索了热防护、热管理与轻质化的新概念、新材料和新方法。如利用光子晶体的光学特性调控热辐射，设计并制备了光子晶体热防护涂层；基于“壁虎脚仿生”原理，将碳纳米管均匀地接枝到超薄铝合金内衬表面，复合材料结构界面层强度提高了28%；突破纺丝工艺实现了高定向、宽平面结构的高导热沥青纤维的制备，石墨化连续长丝纤维热导率超过600W/mK，达到美国同类产品水平，以此为基础研制的高导热C/C复合材料为高温热管理提供了有效的技术途径*。（陈思）*

《中国科学报》 (2017-01-23 第6版 基金)

http://news.sciencenet.cn/sbhtmlnews/2017/1/320004.shtm

2017-1-23

*智能自主控制：为高超声速飞行器保驾护航 *

近空间高超声速飞行器的一大特点和优势是可在近空间远程高速大机动飞行，飞行控制系统是实现这一目标的首要保证。然而，我国过去在近空间高超声速飞行器的飞行控制系统设计方面却欠缺理论与方法研究。2007年，国家自然科学基金委“空天飞行器的若干重大基础问题”重大研究计划对“高超声速飞行器智能自主控制理论和方法”进行了重点部署。

北京航空航天大学教授任章向《中国科学报》记者介绍，在计划支持下，项目组面向国家重大需求，从工程实践中所发现的基础问题出发，提出了一系列飞行控制新概念、新理论、新方法，突破了一系列关键基础技术，取得的研究成果在实际工程应用中起到重要支撑作用。

首先，提出了乘波体高超声速飞行器精细姿态控制的概念及方法。超燃冲压发动机的稳定工作对飞行器飞行姿态有着特殊的严格要求，一般的控制理论与方法设计难以满足这一要求。为此，项目组提出了乘波体高超声速飞行器精细姿态控制的新概念，丰富了高超声速飞行器飞行控制理论，创新了乘波体高超声速飞行器精细姿态控制系统设计方法。据悉，部分研究成果已应用于国家重点工程中某型乘波体高超声速飞行器原理验证机的飞行控制系统设计。

其次，提出了近空间高超声速飞行器模型迁移新概念和新方法。高超声速飞行器的研发是一种小批量多批次产品研发过程，根据模型迁移理论，在掌握上一批次（基本）飞行器动力学模型的基础上，可以只进行少量实验，应用模型迁移理论获得改进的新模型。项目组形成了一套基于模型迁移理论的动力学建模新方法，为高超声速飞行器在缺乏实验条件下的快速动力学建模提供了新的技术途径。

第三，提出了近空间高超声速飞行器多通道协调控制的新概念及方法。近空间滑翔式高超声速飞行器一般采用面对称升力体构型，必须采用特殊的飞行控制模式，造成控制通道间的严重耦合，而传统的方法已难以满足这一需求。为此，项目提出了多通道协调控制新概念和不可解耦条件下的多通道协调控制新方法，突破了传统的解耦控制设计套路。

第四，初步探明了近空间高超声速飞行器飞行姿态/气动力耦合机理。美国“猎鹰”计划的HTV-2连续试飞失败后，项目组深入分析，发现了在某些弹道的关键点上飞行姿态变量和气动参数耦合突然加重的特殊现象，初步探明了近空间高超声速飞行器飞行姿态/气动力耦合机理，为飞行弹道设计和状态/参数协调控制系统设计奠定了基础。研究成果为某专项工程验证机弹道设计提供了重要参考，有力地保证了其试飞成功。

第五，提出了乘波体高超声速飞行器/发动机的一体化控制新思想。研究人员分析并利用加速度变量的特殊性构建了基于加速度的一体化控制框架；解决了传统的动态特性依赖于切换时刻初始状态从而不便于控制设计的难题；设计了基于安全裕度的飞行器/发动机协调控制系统，在不改变原有飞控系统结构的前提下，可协调和保证飞行器的飞行性能和安全性。

第六，初步探明了可变体飞行器气动力非定常动态时变规律及其作用机理。发现了可变体飞行器典型变形过程中的非定常气动特性现象，获得了近空间宽广速域的有效可变体气动布局及其气动特性。从理论分析和风洞实验两个方面，在机理上给出了新解释，实现了可变体飞行器气动力非定常动态时变规律及其作用机理研究从亚—跨—超音速到高超音速的突破*。（陈思）*

《中国科学报》 (2017-01-23 第6版 基金)

http://news.sciencenet.cn/sbhtmlnews/2017/1/320005.shtm

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> 明显提高了复合材料的力学性能以及抗烧蚀性能，显著提高了推力室的使用寿命和可靠性，成功支撑了空军某型导弹、快舟火箭、高空科学探测试验飞行器的飞行试验。


what are these new stuff? curious!!


----------



## samsara

*China Puts New High-resolution Satellite into Imagery Services *

Published by CCTV+ on 2017-01-23






China on Monday formally transferred *its first Gaofen-3 high-resolution satellite* from trial runs to imagery services. *It now commands the highest resolution among microwave remote sensing satellites now in orbit.*

Launched into orbit in August last year, Gaofen-3 has been testing its C-band polarimetric synthetic aperture radar imaging system which is *capable of one-meter resolution*. *Imaging through microwaves has made it an all-weather satellite.* The trial runs have checked and verified its various systems and functions, including Earth observation in *scanning widths of between 10 kilometers and 650 kilometers with resolutions of between one meter and 500 meters*.

_"During trial run in orbit, Gaofen-3 has provided various users with close to 40,000 images taken from 150 million square kilometers of ocean and land,"_ said Tong Xudong, chief engineer for *Gaofen Project*.

Apart from microwave, *Gaofen-3 also has 11 other imaging modes* which facilitate imagery services as required.

_"What's unique about Gaofen-3 is its combination of generalized monitoring and specific inspection into one satellite. Such a combination avails data services for monitoring oceanic objects, oceanic environment, surface water resources and emergency disaster evaluation,"_ said the chief engineer.

*More on:http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20170123/8041523.shtml *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> 2007年，国家自然科学基金委员会启动了重大研究计划项目“近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题”。九年来，在该计划支持下，我国近空间飞行器研究取得一系列突破性进展。近日，该重大计划通过验收。


some additional information about this project

*“近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题”重大研究计划结束*
日期 2016-12-12　 来源：数理科学部　 作者：詹世革 张攀峰　 【大 中 小】　 【打印】　 【关闭】

　　12月6日，国家自然科学基金委员会(以下简称基金委)审批同意“近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题”重大研究计划结束。

　　近空间飞行器的发展涉及国家安全与和平利用空间，是目前国际竞相争夺空间技术的焦点之一，是综合国力的体现。“近空间飞行器的关键基础科学问题”重大研究计划以30-70公里中层近空间的高超声速远程机动飞行器涉及的关键基础科学问题为核心，以跨学科的创新理论和源头创新方法为手段，期望在近空间飞行环境下的空气动力学、先进推进的理论和方法、超轻质材料/结构、热环境预测与热防护、高超声速飞行器智能自主控制理论和方法等方面实现跨越发展。

　　该重大研究计划实施期间，从国家重大需求和学科发展相结合出发，提出了近空间飞行环境下的空气动力学、先进推进的理论和方法、超轻质材料/结构及热环境预测与防热、高超声速飞行器智能自主控制理论和方法等四个核心科学问题。通过顶层设计、主动引导、重点布局、动态调整、集成创新、促进交叉等方法和手段，开展了系统性基础研究，在学科前沿领域创新理论和方法、技术方法的源头创新等方面取得了如下主要创新性研究成果：

　　一、提出了高超声速复杂流动新理论，提高了对多物理效应耦合作用的认识能力；发展了复杂流动的建模和数值模拟方法，建立了多项具有自主知识产权的高精度动态气动力、热测试手段。

　　二、提出了高超声速飞行器流道设计方法，深入认识了超声速燃烧机制，获得了有效的稳定控制方法；填补了燃料基础研究的空白，提高了推进与机体一体化设计能力，有力地支撑了我国高超声速飞行试验平台的研发。

　　三、揭示了超高温防热材料响应机理、多种失效模式及其机制，建立了轻质化材料和结构一体化设计和层级结构优化理论；系统发展了多场耦合高温实验方法与在线信息获取技术；在热防护材料及其涂层性能表征方法方面发表了引起国际关注的高水平文章，突破了超燃发动机陶瓷基复合材料体系与高导热复合材料体系的技术方法瓶颈。

　　四、提出了高超声速飞行器精细姿态控制系统、多通道协调控制系统设计新概念和新方法，并成功指导了工程应用；建立了飞行器动力学建模、飞行姿态/气动力耦合建模新方法，提出在线辨识自适应结构滤波的主动控制律设计方法；建立了高超声速热气动弹性颤振控制方法。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*Beidou: China’s alternative to GPS reviewed in report for US Congressional commission*
ANDREW JONES
2017/01/26

A Congressional commission has released a report on China’s development of its own satellite navigation system, Beidou, noting a range of implications for the United States.

The report produced by the US-China Economic and Security Review Commission finds that Beidou has security, economic and diplomatic implications for the United States, though poses no inherent risks to US smartphone users.

Using a network of 35 satellites in geosynchronous and medium Earth orbits, Beidou is expected to achieve global coverage by 2020, providing position accuracies of better than ten metres worldwide, meaning China joins the US (GPS), Russia (GLONASS) and the European Space Agency (Galileo) as having a developing or near fully operational global navigation satellite system (GNSS).

The main motives noted for China’s development of Beidou include national security reasons, developing a commercial downstream satellite navigation industry, and building domestic and international prestige.

“The system’s primary purpose is to end China’s military reliance on GPS, although China’s associated industrial policies will likely affect US firms operating in China’s market. Industry professionals assess there are no inherent risks to products such as smartphones receiving data from BeiDou,” the report summarises.





_Above: Civil applications of Beidou GNSS (CNSO)._​ 

The United States developed the first global navigation satellite system, GPS, in the 1980s, initially for military use such as positioning and tracking personnel and vehicles and improving precision of weapons delivery.

However civilian applications of GPS, which is provided freely, soon spread, with cars, planes, vessels and individuals using an electronic receiver to obtain location, navigation and timing data, and also being used for surveying and mapping.

It is expected that China has been equipping its ballistic and cruise missiles to operate with both GPS and Beidou and would thus, once Beidou is mature, be able to “guide a missile to its target if GPS were denied” and also “be able to attack an adversary’s access to GPS without disrupting its own capabilities.”

Economically, the maturing of Beidou will likely mean US firms in the downstream satellite navigation industry will see a narrowing of opportunities in the Chinese market.

However, the report states that, “US consumers should know there are no inherent risks to receiving Beidou signals” on their smartphones, with malware seen as unfeasible to transmit.






_Above: Beidou satellites represented in MEO, GEO and IGSO orbits linking to devices on Earth (CNSO)._​ 
The report suggests a number of responses the US can take to the development of Beidou, which in Chinese refers to the ‘Big Dipper’ or ‘Plough’ asterism, including continuing to invest in maintaining its leadership in space.

China currently has 23 Beidou satellites operational in orbit. As a national key technical project within China’s space program, the Beidou constellation is cited numerous times in the recently released white paper on China’s space activities.

A white paper (pdf) on the Beidou system was released in 2016. While noting it is being constructed with an eye on the “needs of the country’s national security and economic and social development,”, potential military applications are not mentioned.

The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for China’s space programs, says it expects to put 6-8 more Beidou satellites into orbit in 2017, launching two at a time, suggesting the system is proceeding ahead of the 2020 schedule.

CASC could launch as many as 28 missions during 2017, which will be added to by orbital launches conducted by CASIC, another state-run space player, and its subsidiaries.

The US-China Economic and Security Review Commission which produced the report was created by the United States Congress in October 2000 with the legislative mandate to monitor and investigate the national security implications of the bilateral trade and economic relationship between the US and the People’s Republic of China.

The USCC report can be found here. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

How much area of earth its cover now?


----------



## JSCh

Dungeness said:


> *“It seems that Yutu is currently more retired than deceased, and could yet wake up, with its plutonium heaters apparently protecting its internal electronics during hibernation.”
> 
> *
> Best wish to Yutu!


Chinese media reported from ground space-tracking station that signal from Yutu was received recently(around CNY). 


JSCh said:


> *Chang'e 5 Test Mission Updates*
> Detailed Mission Overview, Launch Vehicle Info, Chang'e 3 Mission​
> _Chinese Chang'e 5 Test Mission begins Transition to Lunar Orbit_
> January 6, 2015
> 
> China's extended Chang'e 5 Test Mission has entered the next phase of its pathfinder mission to assess trajectories and technology for China's first robotic sample return mission to the Moon. After launching in late October atop a Long March 3C/E rocket, the Chang'e 5-T1 Service Module ferried a prototype Return Vehicle around the Moon to demonstrate a high-speed Skip Re-Entry to demonstrate that the vehicle could withstand the entry environment and the entry guidance system provided sufficient accuracy to successfully return lunar samples to Earth.
> 
> Avoiding re-entry, the Service Module boosted itself into a highly elliptical orbit around Earth from where it transferred to the Earth-Moon Lagrange Point 2, entering a semi-stable Lissajous Orbit behind the Moon.
> 
> On Sunday, the spacecraft conducted a departure maneuver to leave EML-2 and begin a transition into a Lunar Orbit. The maneuver used the spacecraft's smaller attitude control thrusters and the transfer to Lunar Orbit Insertion will take until mid-January. Entering an elliptical orbit around the Moon, the Service Module will conduct orbital adjustment to enter a lower orbit around the Moon, likely around 100 Kilometers in altitude since a similar orbit will be put to use on the Chang'e 5 mission.
> 
> *Once in an operational orbit, the spacecraft will go through two Virtual Target Rendezvous exercises that will demonstrate trajectories and guidance techniques needed in the Autonomous Lunar Orbit Rendezvous that will be a critical part of the Chang'e 5 mission since the Ascent Vehicle containing samples acquired from the lunar surface will have to automatically link up with its return craft. These two exercises will take place in February and March.*
> 
> *Afterwards, the Chang'e 5-T1 Service Module will conduct imaging operations of the target landing zone for Chang'e 5 which has not yet been disclosed.* To be able to gather high resolution imagery, the craft will likely adjust its orbit to set up low-altitude passes over the target area. Images delivered by Chang'e 5-T1 so far have shown the Earth, the lunar surface from a distance, tiny Earth with the Moon in the foreground and the exact opposite picture of Moon with Earth in the foreground.
> 
> Chang'e 5 Test Mission Updates - Spaceflight101
> 
> *****
> 中新网北京1月11日电 (姜宁 祁登峰)北京时间1月11日凌晨3时许，在北京航天飞行控制中心科技人员精确控制下，再入返回飞行试验器服务舱成功实施近月制动，进入远月点高度约 5300公里、近月点高度约200公里、飞行周期约8小时的环月轨道，继续为嫦娥五号任务开展在轨验证试验。
> China News Network report that on 11 Jan 3 am, the service module successfully perform braking maneuver to enter a 5300 km apolune, 200 km perilune, period approx. 8 hr, lunar orbit.
> 
> 据了解，北京中心后续还将在12日、13日凌晨连续实施两次近月制动，使服务舱最终进入高度约200公里、周期约127分钟的环月轨道，服务舱后续将在这个环月轨道上开展相关在轨试验，为嫦娥五号任务的关键飞控技术进行先期试验验证。
> There will be two more braking maneuver on 12 and 13 Jan to put the service module into a circular 200 km, period 127 min lunar orbit.
> 
> 再入返回飞行试验器服务舱回到环月轨道-中新网


Media also reported that Chang'e 5-T1 service module is currently still orbiting the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

My-Analogous said:


> How much area of earth its cover now?



I think this is the current coverage map:







***

*Directions 2017: BeiDou’s road to global service*

December 6, 2016 - By Li Wang

An effective approach has been taken by the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and significant progress has been witnessed in 2016, from the aspects of launching new satellites, verifying new technologies, promoting applications and industrialization, strengthening international cooperation, and formulating fundamental policies.

*Construction Update.* In March 2016, a BDS satellite was launched into an inclined geo-synchronous orbit (IGSO); another geosynchronous orbit (GEO) satellite was launched in June. These became the 22nd and 23rd BDS satellites overall and further enhanced service capability. The BDS has been maintaining stable operation, and the performance of BDS Open Services has steadily improved. The availability and continuity surpass 99.9%, which can satisfy the nominal requirements of 95% and 99.5%.

The deployment of a BDS global constellation has progressed steadily. *Five new-generation BDS satellites have been successfully launched so far, to verify advanced signal structure, crosslink, on-board clocks with higher accuracy, and other new technologies. *Test results showed that the inter-system technical status is coordinated, the accuracy of orbit prediction was increased by 50%, and accuracy of time maintenance was upgraded by about 60% due to crosslink.

Meanwhile, the construction of augmentation systems is being accelerated. A nationwide reference station network has been built, and the construction of the basic system has been completed. System performance is under test, including meter and decimeter level for wide-area real-time services, centimeter level for areas within Beijing, and millimeter level for post-processing services.

As for satellite-based augmentation system (SBAS), BDS is actively participating in the design and international coordination activities for the next generation dual-frequency multiple-constellation (DFMC) SBAS standards. The 30th SBAS Interoperability Working Group (IWG) meeting was successfully held in China.

The document “Development of BDS and Applications of Multi-Frequency Multi-Constellation Navigation Satellite Systems” was submitted by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) during the 39th meeting of International Civil Aviation Organization. This represents Chinese civil aviation authority’s official support of construction of BDSBAS. Development of applications of multi-frequency multi-constellation has been proposed to the international civil aviation community.

*BDS Applications.* With the enhancement of BDS service capability, its applications are also making remarkable progress, already producing a BDS industrial chain which comprises the basic products, application terminals, application systems and operational services.

BDS-based chips have been upgraded in quality and quantity. Great efforts are being made to carry out demonstrations of BDS industrial and regional applications. Mass market applications are flourishing. Chinese industrial production in the field of satellite navigation reached 190 billion renminbi yuan (US$28 billion) in 2015, of which BDS would contribute about 30%.* So far, BDS-related products have already been exported to more than 70 countries, and applications and services are available in over 30 countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road (the Belt and Road) region.*

*International Cooperation Activities.* BDS continuously carries out bilateral and multilateral exchanges and cooperation, in line with the principle that “BDS is developed by China, and dedicated to the world.”

To provide better services for global users, BDS carries out exchanges and coordination with the other navigation satellite systems in terms of compatibility and interoperability, monitoring and assessment, frequency resource, augmentation systems and other areas. It also strives to implement applications cooperation with countries in the Asia-Pacific region, members in the Association of South-East Asian Nations (ASEAN) and the League of Arab States (LAS), to bring more benefits to a wider range. On multilateral platforms, BDS continuously contributes to efforts and meetings of the International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems (ICG) and the Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space (COPUOS). In addition to these international academic activities, China has also been organizing the China Satellite Navigation Conference for seven sessions.

*Fundamental Policies.* A whitepaper on BDS released in June 2016 interprets its development concepts and propositions, and is available on the official BDS website. The major content includes: to provide open services for global users free of charge; to continuously improve service performance and enhance the service quality; to promote compatible applications with other navigation satellite systems and to improve users’ benefits; to disseminate BDS information in a timely manner; to protect the radio-navigation satellite frequency spectrum according to law and to firmly reject harmful interference; to enhance BDS applications, industrial development and international application; to actively carry out international cooperation and exchanges, to participate in multilateral activities in the field of international satellite navigation and to promote the ratification of the BDS by international standards.

The “BeiDou Navigation Satellite System Signal In Space Interface Control Document” (Version 2.1) was published in November.

As for the standardization process, the “BeiDou Satellite Navigation Standard System” (Version 1.0) has been released, and BDS has been included in the Receiver Independent Exchange Format (RINEX, Version 3.03), approved by the Radio Technical Commission for Maritime Services Special Committee 104 on GNSS Service, RTCM SC-104.

*Follow-up Deployment Plans.* In 2017, three to four launches of BeiDou satellites will occur. *BDS will provide basic services to the countries along the Belt and Road region by 2018, and possess global service capability by 2020.*

BDS will keep improving its nationwide reference station network and steadily enhance its service performance. The dense reference stations for the nationwide frame network will be constructed by 2018, providing meter and decimeter level real-time location services for users in China, even centimeter level service in some areas.

BDS will carry out the design, validation and construction of SBAS in accordance with international civil aviation standards. The first GEO satellite of BDSBAS will be launched in around 2018. The satellite-based augmentation services covering China and surrounding regions will be provided from 2020, to provide CAT-I services to civil aviation users.

China will promote construction of a national comprehensive positioning, navigation and timing (PNT) system based on BDS, and strive to establish such a national PNT system with a united benchmark, no-gap coverage, security and effectiveness by 2030, as well as to upgrade capabilities to provide time and space information.

*Summary.* BDS will boost the deployment of a global constellation, continuously enhance performance, fulfill its service commitments, make all efforts to advance satellite navigation applications, promote the development of GNSS, and better serve the world and benefit mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

TaiShang said:


> I think this is the current coverage map:
> 
> View attachment 374000
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *Directions 2017: BeiDou’s road to global service*
> 
> December 6, 2016 - By Li Wang
> 
> An effective approach has been taken by the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), and significant progress has been witnessed in 2016, from the aspects of launching new satellites, verifying new technologies, promoting applications and industrialization, strengthening international cooperation, and formulating fundamental policies.
> 
> *Construction Update.* In March 2016, a BDS satellite was launched into an inclined geo-synchronous orbit (IGSO); another geosynchronous orbit (GEO) satellite was launched in June. These became the 22nd and 23rd BDS satellites overall and further enhanced service capability. The BDS has been maintaining stable operation, and the performance of BDS Open Services has steadily improved. The availability and continuity surpass 99.9%, which can satisfy the nominal requirements of 95% and 99.5%.
> 
> The deployment of a BDS global constellation has progressed steadily. *Five new-generation BDS satellites have been successfully launched so far, to verify advanced signal structure, crosslink, on-board clocks with higher accuracy, and other new technologies. *Test results showed that the inter-system technical status is coordinated, the accuracy of orbit prediction was increased by 50%, and accuracy of time maintenance was upgraded by about 60% due to crosslink.
> 
> Meanwhile, the construction of augmentation systems is being accelerated. A nationwide reference station network has been built, and the construction of the basic system has been completed. System performance is under test, including meter and decimeter level for wide-area real-time services, centimeter level for areas within Beijing, and millimeter level for post-processing services.
> 
> As for satellite-based augmentation system (SBAS), BDS is actively participating in the design and international coordination activities for the next generation dual-frequency multiple-constellation (DFMC) SBAS standards. The 30th SBAS Interoperability Working Group (IWG) meeting was successfully held in China.
> 
> The document “Development of BDS and Applications of Multi-Frequency Multi-Constellation Navigation Satellite Systems” was submitted by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) during the 39th meeting of International Civil Aviation Organization. This represents Chinese civil aviation authority’s official support of construction of BDSBAS. Development of applications of multi-frequency multi-constellation has been proposed to the international civil aviation community.
> 
> *BDS Applications.* With the enhancement of BDS service capability, its applications are also making remarkable progress, already producing a BDS industrial chain which comprises the basic products, application terminals, application systems and operational services.
> 
> BDS-based chips have been upgraded in quality and quantity. Great efforts are being made to carry out demonstrations of BDS industrial and regional applications. Mass market applications are flourishing. Chinese industrial production in the field of satellite navigation reached 190 billion renminbi yuan (US$28 billion) in 2015, of which BDS would contribute about 30%.* So far, BDS-related products have already been exported to more than 70 countries, and applications and services are available in over 30 countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road (the Belt and Road) region.*
> 
> *International Cooperation Activities.* BDS continuously carries out bilateral and multilateral exchanges and cooperation, in line with the principle that “BDS is developed by China, and dedicated to the world.”
> 
> To provide better services for global users, BDS carries out exchanges and coordination with the other navigation satellite systems in terms of compatibility and interoperability, monitoring and assessment, frequency resource, augmentation systems and other areas. It also strives to implement applications cooperation with countries in the Asia-Pacific region, members in the Association of South-East Asian Nations (ASEAN) and the League of Arab States (LAS), to bring more benefits to a wider range. On multilateral platforms, BDS continuously contributes to efforts and meetings of the International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems (ICG) and the Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space (COPUOS). In addition to these international academic activities, China has also been organizing the China Satellite Navigation Conference for seven sessions.
> 
> *Fundamental Policies.* A whitepaper on BDS released in June 2016 interprets its development concepts and propositions, and is available on the official BDS website. The major content includes: to provide open services for global users free of charge; to continuously improve service performance and enhance the service quality; to promote compatible applications with other navigation satellite systems and to improve users’ benefits; to disseminate BDS information in a timely manner; to protect the radio-navigation satellite frequency spectrum according to law and to firmly reject harmful interference; to enhance BDS applications, industrial development and international application; to actively carry out international cooperation and exchanges, to participate in multilateral activities in the field of international satellite navigation and to promote the ratification of the BDS by international standards.
> 
> The “BeiDou Navigation Satellite System Signal In Space Interface Control Document” (Version 2.1) was published in November.
> 
> As for the standardization process, the “BeiDou Satellite Navigation Standard System” (Version 1.0) has been released, and BDS has been included in the Receiver Independent Exchange Format (RINEX, Version 3.03), approved by the Radio Technical Commission for Maritime Services Special Committee 104 on GNSS Service, RTCM SC-104.
> 
> *Follow-up Deployment Plans.* In 2017, three to four launches of BeiDou satellites will occur. *BDS will provide basic services to the countries along the Belt and Road region by 2018, and possess global service capability by 2020.*
> 
> BDS will keep improving its nationwide reference station network and steadily enhance its service performance. The dense reference stations for the nationwide frame network will be constructed by 2018, providing meter and decimeter level real-time location services for users in China, even centimeter level service in some areas.
> 
> BDS will carry out the design, validation and construction of SBAS in accordance with international civil aviation standards. The first GEO satellite of BDSBAS will be launched in around 2018. The satellite-based augmentation services covering China and surrounding regions will be provided from 2020, to provide CAT-I services to civil aviation users.
> 
> China will promote construction of a national comprehensive positioning, navigation and timing (PNT) system based on BDS, and strive to establish such a national PNT system with a united benchmark, no-gap coverage, security and effectiveness by 2030, as well as to upgrade capabilities to provide time and space information.
> 
> *Summary.* BDS will boost the deployment of a global constellation, continuously enhance performance, fulfill its service commitments, make all efforts to advance satellite navigation applications, promote the development of GNSS, and better serve the world and benefit mankind.


Thank you my Iron Brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TK-1(new technology experimental satellite) to be launched by the KT-2A launch vehicle on 28.02.2017.


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> TK-1(new technology experimental satellite) to be launched by the KT-2A launch vehicle on 28.02.2017.



Hadn't the KT-series been retired (or canceled)?


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830256322373382144
OMG

https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=34122.80

The first Yuanzheng-1 rocket stage, lost since it deployed Beidou-17 in Mar 2015, now tracked in 27018 x 157986 km x 41.2 deg orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830256322373382144
> OMG
> 
> https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=34122.80
> 
> The first Yuanzheng-1 rocket stage, lost since it deployed Beidou-17 in Mar 2015, now tracked in 27018 x 157986 km x 41.2 deg orbit



What that's mean?


----------



## egodoc222

Daniel808 said:


> What that's mean?


Lost space junk....found and tracked!!
All the space trash is tracked...to protect the satellites in orbit!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China to launch night light observing satellite*
*China is set to launch its first remote-sensing satellite capable of detecting large lighted structures on the ground at night.*

*



The satellite, to be launched this year, will be capable of detecting large lighted structures on the ground within its designated observation area. (Image for representation, Source: AP)

China is set to launch its first remote-sensing satellite capable of detecting large lighted structures on the ground at night.

The Luojia-1A, a 10-kilogramme mini satellite, is being developed by scientists at Wuhan University in Hubei province and will carry a highly sensitive night light camera with a 100-meter ground image resolution, Li Deren, chief scientist of the project was quoted as saying by state-run China News Service.

The satellite, to be launched this year, will be capable of detecting large lighted structures on the ground within its designated observation area, such as bridges over the Yangtze River, Li, a professor of remote-sensing surveys at the university and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said.

He added that images taken by Luojia-1A will be clearer than those by US-developed satellites. Luojia-1A will be used to help economic planners and analysts with their research and to provide data to policymakers when they determine overseas trade measures, Li said.

Wuhan University is also working with China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp to design the Luojia-1B, a remote-sensing radar satellite, and plans to send it into orbit in 2019, the report said.

China plans to conduct a record number of 30 space launch missions this year as part of its efforts to expand its ambitious space programme. The record-breaking number space launches will be launched by Long March-5 and Long March-7 rockets, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said earlier.

Also Read:  China to build world’s brightest synchrotron light source facility

Last August China successfully launched the world’s first quantum satellite which boosts of hack proof ultra high security features to prevent wiretapping and intercepts.
http://indianexpress.com/article/te...unch-night-light-observing-satellite-4518845/

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Daniel808 said:


> What that's mean?


It means it is orbiting around the Earth at an orbit with nearest distance of 27,018KM and farthest desitance of 157, 986 KM at a tilt angle of 41.2 degree.

IMO, that is a great distance from Earth. If it is deployed as interceptor, is it possible to hit an enemy satellite positioned far away from Earth?

May be or may be not, that it was disguised as a failed satellite launch when it was actually for a satellite intercept test because normally a failed launched rockets/satellites would be near Earth orbit, and would fall back to the Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

【力星一号】(Lixing-1)在力学所科研人员与中科院兄弟单位的协同努力下，突破了一系列关键技术，实现了过渡流区22马赫的超高速长时间飞行，获取了该流区全球范围稀薄大气环境的原位测量数据，成功铸就了我国空间科学探索新的里程碑。

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> It means it is orbiting around the Earth at an orbit with nearest distance of 27,018KM and farthest desitance of 157, 986 KM at a tilt angle of 41.2 degree.
> 
> IMO, that is a great distance from Earth. If it is deployed as interceptor, is it possible to hit an enemy satellite positioned far away from Earth?
> 
> May be or may be not, that it was disguised as a failed satellite launch when it was actually for a satellite intercept test because normally a failed launched rockets/satellites would be near Earth orbit, and would fall back to the Earth.



Thanks so much for the Explanation 
already make sense now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> 【力星一号】(Lixing-1)在力学所科研人员与中科院兄弟单位的协同努力下，突破了一系列关键技术，实现了过渡流区22马赫的超高速长时间飞行，获取了该流区全球范围稀薄大气环境的原位测量数据，成功铸就了我国空间科学探索新的里程碑。



the Institute of Mechanics of CAS (中科院力学所) is responsible for the aero-dynamics experiments for China's ultra-high speed space vehicles. Previously, I'm only aware of its progress regarding wind tunnel design and experiments. See the news below.





Now this news about Lixing-1 confirms that, in addition to the wind tunnel tests, the Institute of Mechanics also completed a *real test* for its ultra high speed vehicles. Fantastic!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

A low-profile news from SouthEast University confirms China's breakthrough in hypersonic glide vehicle (HGV). The news also indicates this new HGV has a Precision-guided warhead, which should be attributed to Professor Cui's great work!!

中国航天科工集团来信感谢东南大学相关团队在国家重大科技专项中所做的突出贡献
发布者：李震发布时间：2017-02-24浏览次数：
近日，中国航天科工集团科技工程中心向我校发来感谢信，对于我校相关团队在国家某重大科技专项取得的历史性突破中所做的突出贡献表示感谢！

感谢信表示，2016年，国家有关重大科技专项任务取得了历史性突破，关键技术水平和能力实现了与国际强国的比肩与超越，为我国从航天大国迈向航天强国做出了重要贡献。“成绩的取得，离不开贵单位在结构动力学和末制导技术基础研究，以及结构产品研制等工作中的创新创业和刻苦攻关，离不开贵单位的大力支持和精诚合作，在此，对贵单位在推动科技工程发展中作出的突出贡献表示崇高的敬意”。

据悉，我校费庆国教授带领的飞行器动力学与控制团队、*崔铁军教授带领的目标特性与精确制导团队*分别承担了重大科技专项结构动力学和*末制导技术相关*的基础理论研究与关键技术攻关，为专项提供了重要支撑，做出了突出贡献。

感谢信最后表示，希望和期待今后与东南大学继续同舟共济、深化合作，为科技工程总目标的实现继续奋斗！并祝愿东南大学事业蒸蒸日上、再创辉煌！（东萱）

An old news about Professor Cui and his key research area

崔铁军：目前我的工作主要有两个方向。
一个方向是我在西电工作的延续。我在西电时就做电磁散射算法研究，研究雷达波照到已知复杂目标后它的散射特性如何，以及其反问题——*根据雷达特性反演出未知目标物体。*算法研究为什么重要呢？我简单解释一下。不管是在牛顿力学还是爱因斯坦相对论框架下，世界任何事情都可以用定理或公理来描述，比如万有引力定律、电磁学中所熟知的法拉第定律和安培定律等。电磁领域所有的定理或公理都只有一个核心，即麦克斯韦方程。
麦克斯韦是一位伟大的物理学家，把电磁领域的所有定理都统一成麦克斯韦方程。但这个方程具有解析解的条件非常苛刻。比如说，雷达波只有照到非常简单的目标如球体、平板或椭球体时才能用解析方法把其散射特征描述出来。所谓解析方法，即可以用数学公式直接表述出来。
但对于复杂物体，电磁波照射后尽管也有雷达回波或散射特征，但不存在解析解。这时我们需要把复杂物体离散化，将它分解为许多小单元或小网格，把麦克斯韦方程转换成矩阵方程，最后求解矩阵方程，便可获得复杂物体的雷达散射特征。
然而，当目标非常复杂时（如飞机、坦克甚至是*航母*），分解的网格数十分巨大。网格数越多，求解矩阵方程越困难，代价也越高。用传统的高斯消元法求解，其计算量和未知数的立方成正比。若未知数一万，用计算机可很快求解；如果未知数是十万，求解的时间和计算量就是原来的一千倍。当未知数是一百万或一千万时，计算机也很难求解。为了解决计算问题，便有了一个专门的学科叫做计算电磁学。我们就是寻找新的方法，有效地将复杂目标的计算简化，由原先的不可解变为可解。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Can somebody summarize China's broad space capabilities here to me? 

or perhaps point to some paper which does a good job?

In terms of space capabilities, I want to know the following: 

What kind of earth observation capability is there in all domains, optical, Elint, Infrared, SAR; as well as the revisit time of these satellites.


----------



## JSCh

*Rocket to haul commercial satellites*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-27 05:05

China's biggest manufacturer of carrier rockets will soon begin to develop the next-generation Long March 8 medium-lift carrier rocket to meet the demands of commercial launch service, according to a senior manager.

Li Tongyu, head of carrier rocket development at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, told China Daily that the Long March 8 will have a modular design and will use engines that have been used by the Long March 5 and Long March 7, both new rockets developed by the academy.

"Its core stage will be based on those used by the Long March 7 and Long March 3A, and it will have two solid-propelled boosters that are 2 meters in diameter," he said. "We will spend up to three years on its development and if everything goes well, its maiden flight will take place by the end of 2018."

Long March 8 will be capable of sending a payload of about 4.5 metric tons to a sun-synchronous orbit, or 2.5 tons to geosynchronous transfer orbit, he said. In a sun-synchronous orbit, a satellite circles the Earth at the same rate that the Earth orbits the sun, whereas with a geosynchronous orbit, the satellite matches the rotation of the Earth.

Li said use of the Long March 8 will extensively reduce the launch costs of low- and middle-orbit satellites, giving it bright prospects in the commercial launch market.

Researchers at the academy are currently developing the latest variant of the Long March 5 heavy-lift carrier rocket. It will be tasked with placing the core module of the country's space station into orbit in 2018, he noted.

China plans to put a manned space station into service around 2022. It will consist of three parts — a core module attached to two space labs, each of which weigh about 20 tons. The facility is expected to be the world's only space station after the planned retirement of the International Space Station in 2024.

The first model in the country's heavy-lift rocket family, the 57-meter-tall Long March 5, made its maiden flight in November. It is China's mightiest carrier rocket and one of the world's most powerful launch vehicles currently in operation.

The second launch of the Long March 5 will be made in June to lift a large communications satellite into space. Before the end of 2017, China will conduct the rocket's third mission, sending the Chang'e 5 lunar probe to the moon, according to Li.

The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology also has opened preliminary research on a super-heavy rocket that will have a takeoff weight of 3,000 tons and can transport a 140-ton payload into low Earth orbit.

If research and development go well, the super-heavy rocket will carry out its first flight around 2030, allowing China to land astronauts on the moon, and to send and retrieve Mars probes, designers at the academy said.


*Space business booms: Over 80 launches in next 3 years*

China's rocket scientists should plan on being quite busy in the next three years.

More than 80 launch missions are set during that time, according to the research head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the country's biggest rocket developer.

Users have confirmed schedules for 84 launch missions before 2020, and the academy plans to produce 100 Long March carrier rockets in the coming three years to meet the demand, Li Tongyu, director of carrier rocket development at the academy, told China Daily.

"Our Long March rockets have been recognized by domestic and foreign clients as being good and reliable. The academy's products have fulfilled 162 out of the nation's 245 spaceflights," he said.

Models of the academy's rockets, including the new Long March 5 and Long March 7, will be displayed at the 2017 Australian International Airshow and Aerospace and Defense Exposition in Geelong, Victoria, from Tuesday to Sunday.

"Our rockets are completely compatible with satellites developed by the United States and Europe. Our charges and insurance premiums are more competitive than those of others. Our upper stage, with engines that can be repeatedly started, allows clients to send multiple satellites into different orbits during a single mission, which means they can save a lot of money," Li said. "We want to use the air show to meet our potential clients to know what they need and to figure out solutions."

China has been a major player in the international commercial launch market since the 1990s, when it started to provide launch service to overseas clients.

China has fulfilled more than 50 commercial missions, carrying 60 satellites into space for overseas firms.

In China, a commercial space mission generally refers to a space activity financed by an entity other than a Chinese government or military agency.

Li said while the Long March 5 and Long March 7 have received many orders from Chinese authorities and will have a tight launch schedule, the academy also is seeking more business from the international market.

As China's new-generation heavy-lift rocket, the Long March 5 has a liftoff weight of 870 metric tons, a maximum payload capacity of 25 tons to low Earth orbit and 14 tons to geosynchronous transfer orbit, where the orbit matches the Earth's rotation. The Long March 7, with a liftoff weight of 597 tons, can send 13.5 tons into low Earth orbit and 5.5 tons into sun-synchronous orbit.

The academy founded ChinaRocket Co in October to tap the commercial launch market. The new company will put four types of rockets developed by the academy into the market, covering all orbits suitable for commercial space missions, its managers said.

Han Qingping, president of ChinaRocket, previously said his company will develop a reusable spacecraft to ferry travelers to around 100 kilometers above the Earth to experience weightlessness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

天舟一号货运飞船(Tianzhou)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New-generation weather satellite delivers first batch of images, data*
(Xinhua) 18:45, February 27, 2017

Fengyun-4, the first of China's second-generation geostationary orbiting weather satellites, has sent its first collection of images and data.

The State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) and the China Meteorological Administration published the images and data on Monday, signaling the successful upgrade of China's meteorological system.

The published images were obtained by the multi-channel scanning imagery radiometer and the atmospheric sounding interferometer, and information included data on the distribution and intensity of lightening, obtained by the lightening imaging sensor, according to Tian Yulong, chief engineer of the SASTIND.

Fengyun-4 was launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Dec. 11, 2016.

All major tests on functionality and imaging modes have been completed. It is expected to be fully operational in June or July.

China has successfully launched 15 weather satellites, eight of which are still in orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

The first image has taken on Feb 20th 2017













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836497853337890816
Launch posponed to March 3, 07:44-08:20 local?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to Conduct Test Flight of CZ-8 Carrier Rocket by 2018*

by Staff Writers

Beijing (Sputnik) Feb 28, 2017



File image.


China is planning to develop the next-generation CZ-8 (Long March 8) medium-lift carrier rocket and will conduct the first test flight by the end of 2018, Li Tongyu, the head of carrier rocket development at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology said Monday.

*The core-stage of CZ-8 will be based on CZ-7 and CZ-3A (Long March 3A) carrier rockets, the CZ-8 is expected to have two solid-propelled boosters with a diameter of 6.5 feet*, the representative added.

"If everything goes well, its maiden flight will take place by the end of 2018," Li said, as quoted by the China Daily newspaper.

The rocket will be able to deliver a payload of about 4.5 metric tons to a sun-synchronous orbit, or 2.5 tons to geosynchronous transfer orbit, according to Li.

The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the parent company of the the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, is the leading space launch vehicle manufacturer in China.

http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/C...light_of_CZ_8_Carrier_Rocket_by_2018_999.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836497853337890816
> Launch posponed to March 3, 07:44-08:20 local?



*Kaituozhe-2 (KT-2)*

*



*

The Kaituozhe-2 (KT-2) is a solid-fueled launch vehicle based on the DF-31 missile.

KT-2 (Kaituozhe 开拓者 means 'pioneer' ) was developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASIC). Two versions were proposed.

The Kaituozhe-2 features a DF-31 based stage 1, topped by a smaller diameter stage 2 and 3. It has reportedly a payload of 800 kgs to low earth orbit.

The Kaituozhe-2A features a DF-31 based stage 1, augmented by two DF-21 based strap-on boosters. It features a stage 2 with the same diameter as the stage 1 and the same smaller diameter stage 3 as the Kaituozhe-2. It has reportedly a payload of 2,000 kgs to low earth orbit.

Originally it had been thought that the development of this rocket was stopped along with the Kaituozhe-1 (KT-1), but later there were indication of a continued development.

The maiden flight of a Kaituozhe-2A appears to be planned for February 2017 from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the northwest China's Gansu Province.

Source: Gunter's Space Page

Note: the new launch schedule is now expected on March 3 at 07:44-08:20 BJT... the rocket will launch Tiankong-1 satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Powerful new satellite to be launched in April*

By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-17

_*It will be part of a huge network that will expand the nation's Wi-Fi access*_





_Artistic rendition of China's first HTS, Shijian-13 (Xinhuanet)_

*China will launch its most advanced communications satellite in April as it builds a large capacity network that will enable passengers on jetliners and high-speed trains to use the internet.*

*Shijian 13*, developed by the China Academy of Space Technology, will be lifted on a Long March 3B carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province.

The satellite, which weighs 4.6 metric tons, *will stay for 15 years in a geostationary orbit* about 36,000 kilometers above Earth, the academy said.

The satellite features a Ka-band broadband communications system *capable of transmitting 20 gigabytes of data per second*, making it the most powerful communications satellite the nation has developed.

Shijian 13 will *use electric propulsion after it enters orbit*, which will extensively reduce the chemical fuel the satellite carries. Moreover, it will *conduct space-to-ground laser communications experiments*, the academy said.

*In June, the Shijian 18 communications satellite*, the first developed based on China's *new-generation DFH 5 satellite platform*, will be lifted by a Long March 5 rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province, according to the academy.

It said the transmission capacity of the satellite to be launched in June is double that of current Chinese communications satellites, *allowing more television channels and clearer programs* to be transmitted. The new satellite will also improve internet connectivity and accessibility as well as reduce users' costs.

Wang Min, deputy head of the academy's Institute of Telecommunication Satellite, said *China plans to establish a constellation of advanced communications satellites based on DFH 4 and DFH 5 platforms by 2025* and, after the plan is fulfilled, people will be *able to use high-quality Wi-Fi service anywhere and anytime, including on bullet trains and planes.*

Li Feng, chief designer at the institute, said many domestic users have said they look forward to the service of new-generation communications satellites, while some foreign satellite operators have also expressed interest.

The academy has made *seven communications satellites for overseas users, including Pakistan, Venezuela and Laos*, and is *implementing export contracts for more than 10 such satellites*, said Zhou Zhicheng, head of the Institute of Telecommunication Satellite.

However, he said the country *still needs to catch up with the top developers of communications satellites in the United States and Europe*, such as Boeing and Thales Alenia Space, when it comes to satellite technology and capacity.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-02/17/content_28234069.htm

======================================

*China hopes to cover flights and trains with internet under new satellite plan*

2017-02-17 CRIENGLISH.com Editor: Wang Fan





_Artistic rendition of China's first HTS, Shijian-13 (Xinhuanet)_

China is hoping to *make the internet available in aircraft cabins, high speed trains or even remote mountainous areas, thanks to six communication satellites it's planning to send into orbit this year,* according to China National Radio.

*The first satellite - Shijian-13* - is to be launched on a Long March 3B (also known as the CZ-3B) rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center (XSLC) in April.

Shi Jian 13 is an experimental geostationary satellite, designed to test electric propulsion, with an orbital life of 15 years, according to Gunter's Space Page.

Deputy chief designer, Wang Min, says it's the *country's first high-throughput satellite (HTS)*. It's *capable of relaying traffic many times the speed of traditional fixed satellite services (FSS)*, for the same amount of allocated frequency on orbit, according to intelsat.com.

Later in the year, the scientific research satellite *Shijian-18* will be delivered into orbit by the Long March 5B rocket in mid-2017, according to Space Flights News.

Zhou Zhicheng, director of the communications satellite department of the China Academy of Space Technology, said the launch of these communications satellites will help improve the prospects for *China's satellite mobile communications system*.

*On a global scale, 24 communications satellites operating in orbit currently were manufactured by Chinese organizations*, according to China National Radio.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/02-17/245734.shtml


===================

"An increase in satellite throughput will provide better access to the Internet on planes and high-speed trains, said Wang Min, deputy head of the CAST's Institute of Telecommunication Satellite. For the first time, a large number of domestic components have been used on a communications satellite with an orbital life of 15 years, Wang said. It is also the first time electric propulsion has been used on a Chinese satellite."

"Shijian-13 has been transported to the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province. After completing on orbit technical tests, it will be designated as *Zhongxing-16*. In 2017, China plans to launch six communications satellites, including Shijian-13 and Shijian-18. Shijian-18 will be put into orbit by a Long March-5 carrier rocket in June and will test the DFH-5 satellite platform, Wang added." (Xinhuanet)

~~~~~~~~~~

This new batch of high-throughput communication satellite (HTS) will even give direct benefits to folks like me to enjoy more TV channels in general and more channels delivered in HD in particular via satellite receiver  Expect more HD TV broadcast from ChinaSat within this year... I have been witnessing more channels be upgraded to HD quality in 2016, incl the broadcast running on the NEW compression standard for digital audio and digital video: *AVS* or *Audio Video Standard* - read it *here*  your satellite receiver (indoor unit) must be AVS-compliant to receive the AVS broadcast.

_I wonder if anyone here install the satellite receiver system at home? Too bad, I don't see any Chit-Chat sub-thread (or Cafe Talks sub-thread) to talk about trivia, hobbies, interests, music, sports and so on [that do not fit the main topics here] among the PDF members in this forum. It'll be cool to have such cafeteria talks attached to the particular section, for instance to "The Far East section"..._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*A0376/17 - *A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N394023E1001211-N394321E0995133-N402032E1000031-N401733E1002119. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 02 MAR 23:44 2017 UNTIL 03 MAR 00:14 2017. CREATED: 28 FEB 07:06 2017* 
A0377/17* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N354133E0992000-N354519E0985353-N363835E0990528-N363445E0993152. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 02 MAR 23:45 2017 UNTIL 03 MAR 00:20 2017. CREATED: 28 FEB 07:08 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

*China launches experiment satellite "TK-1"*
Editor Zhang Tao Time 2017-03-03
A+-

JIUQUAN, March 3 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday launched an experiment satellite, *"TK-1*", from northwestern Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.

The satellite, carried by the rocket *"KT-2",* blasted off from the launch center at 7:53 a.m. Friday, and it later entered its intended orbit.

"TK-1" is the first satellite independently developed by China Aerospace Science & Industry Corp. (CASIC) and will be used for remote sensing, telecommunications and experiments in minisatellite-based technologies.

The "KT-2" rocket is one of the five carrier systems in the CASIC commercial space plan. It features high carrying efficiency and adaptability, according to the CASIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Breakthrough in new engines for lifting China’s future super heavy rocket CZ-9*

People's Daily, China - 2017-03-03

Breakthrough in new engines for lifting #China’s future super heavy #rocket CZ-9

*The development of China’s heavy-lift carrier rocket has officially entered the early stage of key technology research and the deepen argument of the program, of which the engine technology research has already achieved breakthrough.*

*The Long March 9 is expected to have a takeoff thrust of 3,000 tons, a Low Earth Orbit payload of 100 tons.* “The larger the carrying capacity of rocket is, the larger the stage of spaceflight will be,” said Tan Yonghua, president of the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology and a national lawmaker. Tan noted that world’s space powers, such as #Europe, #Japan and #India, are continuously restarting the research and development program of the latest heavy-lift carrier rocket today. Meanwhile, China has also stepped up its own heavy-lift carrier rocket, Long March 9. It is expected to be launched for manned moon, Mars exploration and deeper space exploration missions around 2030. If the first launch succeeded, it would be expected to be the world’s largest-ever carrier rocket. (File pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

发射现场图

KT-Z2






“天鲲一号”卫星
















快舟一号甲(KZ-1A)： 200kg/700km SSO；300kg LEO 

开拓二号(KT-2)：250kg/700km SSO，350kg LEO

长征十一号(CZ-11)：350kg/700km SSO，750kg LEO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

嫦娥五号(CE-5)探测器2017年发射
=========================================
http://www.leonarddavid.com/china-moon-exploration-change-5-lunar-probe-detailed/
*China Moon Exploration: Chang’e-5 Lunar Probe Detailed*



By Leonard David 



March 3rd, 2017



Hu Hao, the chief designer of the third phase of China’s lunar exploration program.
Credit: CCTV-Plus

China space officials are underscoring the attributes of its Chang’e-5 lunar lander and return sample project.

Chang’e-5 is slated to become the country’s first lunar probe to automatically collect samples, launch on the Moon, and engage in an auto-pilot docking in lunar orbit, according to Hu Hao, the chief designer of the third phase of China’s lunar exploration program.

“The preparation of Chang’e 5 lunar probe is advancing steadily according to schedule,” Hu explains.

*Challenges and breakthroughs*

As reported by _CCTV-Plus_, the Chinese craft is scheduled for shipping to the Wenchang launch complex in August, then prepped for launch atop a Long March 5 carrier rocket around November.




Credit: CCTV-Plus

Hu notes that there are several challenges and breakthroughs the Chang’e-5 is going to make.

As for the primary task of collecting samples on the Moon, Hu said “one is using a drill. After the probe lands on the Moon, the drill will be used to collect samples beneath the surface. The other is to use a mechanical arm to collect samples on the surface, which contains unique information of the Moon.”

*Return leg*

Then there’s the return leg from the Moon back to Earth.

“We also have to design a docking in lunar orbit,” Hu added. “After the docking, the samples will be transferred, from the ascending part to the reentry capsule. This is also a complicated process.”




China’s Moon program intends to support a lunar sample return in 2017.
Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences

En route from lunar orbit, the reentry capsule is to fly back to Earth at roughly 11.2 kilometers per second.

*Important link*

Chang’e-5 is an important link in the whole lunar exploration project, Hu notes, a three-step initiative of flying around the Moon, landing on the Moon and returning to Earth.

Chang’e-1 and Chang’e-3 completed the first two steps, with Chang’e-5 set to complete the last step of returning to Earth.

China is readying a Long March-5 rocket for liftoff in the first half of this year. Following that launch, the timing of Chang’e-5’s flight will be determined.




Following a circumlunar voyage in 2014, a return capsule parachuted to Earth. This test was a prelude to China’s Chang’e-5 lunar mission being readied for its return sample mission later this year.
Courtesy: China Space

*Technology roadmap*

“To be realistic, [the lunar probe] will provide our scientists with qualified lunar samples for research, which will enable us to have a deeper understanding of the Moon,” Hu points out. “Technologically, a technology roadmap is necessary because it will be a good technological basis for our following deep space explorations and manned space travels to the Moon and other planets.”

Also on China’s Moon exploration agenda, Chang’e-4 — a backup probe for the Chang’e-3 — is slated to be launched in 2018. That probe is targeted to achieve the first ever soft-landing on the far side of the Moon.

For a view of Chang’e-5 preparations, go to these _CCTV-Plus_ videos:

http://cd-pv.news.cctvplus.com/2017/0301/8044288_Preview_6255.mp4

http://pv.news.cctvplus.com/2017/0303/8044438_Preview_3189.mp4

http://pv.news.cctvplus.com/2017/0303/8044462_Preview_8867.mp4






2017.03.03开拓二号(Kaituo-2)小型固体运载火箭发射天鲲一号(Tiankun-1)新技术试验卫星






Kaituozhe-2 launches Tiankun-1






中國高度：天鯤一號試驗衛星發射成功

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China makes breakthrough in R&D of heavy-lift launch rocket*

2017-03-04 17:01

CGTN _Editor: Li Yan_

China has officially started early explorations in the research and development of a heavy-lift launch vehicle‍. An important breakthrough has now been made in technical challenges of the rocket engine.

Research and development of the two kinds of high thrust engines is smoothly progressing, said Tan Yonghua, director of the Science and Technology Department, No.6 Research Institute of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Wu Yanhua, the deputy director of China National Space Administration, said China's heavy-lift launch vehicle will be named Long March 9, and its first flight is planned for around 2030.

Qin Xudong, director of the overall design department, No.1 Research Institute of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, said the main research project is known as "One Overall Three Big."

"One Overall" relates to the optimization of the overall system, "Three Big" refers to the design, manufacturing and testing of big-caliber rockets; 480 tons of high-thrust (big power) liquid oxygen and kerosene engines and 220 tons of high-thrust (big power) hydrogen and oxygen engine.

Compared to the five-meter diameter rocket Long March 5, heavy-lift launch vehicle Long March 9 is much more difficult to develop. It needs higher requirements, Qin Xudong indicated.

Tan Yonghua stated that the thrust of Long March 9 is designed to be greater than 3,000 tons, its carrying capacity at near-Earth orbit is more than 100 tons and its transferring capacity from the Earth to the Moon is greater than 50 tons, which meets the needs of a future manned lunar landing, Mars exploration and farther deep space exploration.

It is reported that world space powers have all restarted research and development of heavy-lift launch vehicles.

If Long March 9 can accomplish its first flight, the heavy-lift launch vehicle would likely become the world's largest carrying rocket.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/03-04/247918.shtml

*Thinking Big: China Hopes to Conduct 2nd Mission to Mars by 2030*

By Staff Writers

Beijing (Sputnik) Mar 03, 2017




File image.


China is likely to conduct its second Mars mission, aimed at collecting soil samples for analysis, by 2030, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

CASC consultant Ye Peijian said China hoped to collect samples of Mars' soil and bring them back to Earth to conduct scientific analyses of the red planet's structure and environment as well as to measure the possibilities for construction on Mars by 2030, the Xinhua news agency said on Wednesday.

Ye added that such missions were likely to open possibilities for China's deep space exploration.

On December 27, the Chinese State Council Information Office (SCIO) said China was planning to conduct its first orbiting and roving exploration of Mars by 2020. A month later, China National Space Administration's (CNSA) Vice Director Wu Yanhua confirmed that China's space exploration agenda included two missions to Mars and one to Jupiter.

http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/T..._Conduct_2nd_Mission_to_Mars_by_2030_999.html

*China's 1st cargo spacecraft to make three rendezvous with Tiangong-2*

Source: Xinhua 

2017-03-04

BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 is expected to dock with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab three times after its planned launch in April, sources said Saturday.

Tianzhou-1 will be sent into space from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province aboard a Long March-7 Y2 carrier rocket, according to a spokesperson of China's manned space program.

It is scheduled to refuel Tiangong-2 three times and carry out experiments and tests.

During the journey, Tianzhou-1 will orbit on its own for about three months and together with Tiangong-2 for about two months after their rendezvous.

At the end of the mission, Tianzhou-1 will leave the orbit and fall back to earth while Tiangong-2 will remain in orbit and continue its experiments.

The Tianzhou-1 mission will complete the second phase of the country's manned space program.

It will be crucial for China in achieving the final step of establishing a space station around 2022.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/04/c_136101226.htm

*China to launch space station core module in 2018*

By Staff Writers

Beijing (XNA) Mar 03, 2017



With the ISS set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.


China will launch a space station core module in 2018 as the first step in completing the country's first space outpost, according to a senior engineer with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. (CASC) on Thursday.

The core module of the space station, named "Tianhe-1" according to previous reports, will be launched on board a new-generation Long March-5 heavyweight carrier rocket, said Bao Weimin, director with CASC and a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC).

It will be followed by a series of launches for other components of the space station, including two space labs, which will dock with the core module while in space, in the next four years or so, he said, adding that the space station will be completed around 2022.

Assembly of the core module has already been completed and tests are currently under way, said Bao, who is in Beijing for the annual session of China's top political advisory body.

Earlier reports said the new Chinese space station will initially be much smaller than the current International Space Station (ISS), which weighs 420 tonnes, but could be expanded for future scientific research and international cooperation.

With the ISS set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.

Bao said the Chinese outpost will function in orbit for "dozens of years," and that it had been specially designed to be able to handle space debris.

"For the big pieces (of space debris), we could conduct evasive maneuvers, and for those measuring less than 10 cm in size, we just take the hit," Bao said, adding that all key parts of the space station will be serviceable and replaceable.

He went on to say that the next five years will see some exciting advances in China's space program.

In particular, the Long March-5 launch missions have been scheduled this year, including one that will take the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the Moon in November and return with lunar samples.

Long March-5 is a large, two-stage rocket with a payload capacity of 25 tonnes to low-Earth orbit and 14 tonnes to geostationary transfer orbit, the largest of China's carrier rockets. Its carrying capacity is about 2.5 times that of the current main model Long March carrier rockets.

The rocket will also be used in China's planned Mars probes, and possibly future missions to Jupiter and other planets within the solar system, Bao said.

Source: Xinhua News Agency

http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/China_to_launch_space_station_core_module_in_2018_999.html

*China Focus: Riding an asteroid: China's next space goal*

2017-03-02 07:20:35

By Xinhua writer Yu Fei

BEIJING， March 2 (Xinhua) -- After sending a probe to Mars in 2020， China plans to explore three asteroids and land on one of them to conduct scientific research， according to a Chinese asteroid research expert.

The "China's Space Activities in 2016" white paper， issued by the Information Office of the State Council recently， also mentioned asteroid exploration in outlining the major tasks of the country's space industry in the next five years.

Ji Jianghui， a researcher at the Purple Mountain Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and a member of the expert committee for scientific goal argumentation of deep space exploration in China， took part in expert discussions on the main scientific goals of China's deep space exploration in the next two decades.

The committee basically decided to conduct expeditions to asteroids and then Jupiter and its moon system after the Mars expedition.

"The experts' plan is to fly a probe by an asteroid， to fly side by side with an asteroid for a period， and to land on a third one to conduct in situ sampling analysis on the surface，" said Ji.

So far， only the United States and Japan had landed probes on asteroids. Japanese probe Hayabusa 1 landed on the asteroid Itokawa， and brought samples back to Earth.

"China will send the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon and bring samples back in 2017. If that mission succeeds， it would mean China， like Japan， would be able to bring back samples from asteroids to study in labs on Earth in the future，" said Ji.

Scientists would give priority to detecting near-Earth asteroids to analyze their probability of colliding with Earth.

At the same time， they are eager to study the formation and evolution of asteroids， which might shed light on the origins of the solar system， as well as the origins of life and water on Earth.

Chinese scientists plan to fly a probe side by side with an asteroid called Apophis for a period to conduct close observation， and land on the asteroid 1996 FG3. The probe is also expected to conduct a fly-by of an asteroid to be selected according to the launch time. The whole mission would last around six years， said Ji.

*THREATS FROM SPACE*

Discovered in 2004， Apophis is about the size of two football fields， with its longest diameter at about 394 meters. Analysis shows it will come very close to Earth in 2029， missing our planet by some 30，000 kilometers. The distance， a hair's breadth in astronomical terms， is within the orbit of the moon， and even closer than some man-made satellites. It will be the closest asteroid of its size in recorded history. The asteroid is supposed to come around Earth again in 2036.

Apophis was believed to pose a big threat to Earth when it was first discovered. More than 100 scientific groups around the globe are studying it. Further study has shown it has only a 1-in-a-million chance of hitting the Earth in 2029.

Although we don't have to worry about Apophis for the time being， scientists estimate there are about 300，000 near-Earth objects with a diameter over 40 meters， and only 3 percent of them have been discovered. An international asteroid warning network was set up in December 2013 to monitor potential threats.

As a member of the warning network， China's Purple Mountain Observatory， discovered three new near-Earth asteroids -- 2017 BK3， 2017 BM3 and 2017 BL3 -- in January this year， and 2017 BL3 poses a potential threat to Earth， said Ji.

"In order to cope with the potential threat of the near-Earth objects， we need not only ground-based telescopes to form a monitoring and warning system， but also space probes to conduct close investigations of the asteroids to study their physical characteristics， interior structure and content，" Ji said.

China's asteroid exploration will help scientists better understand the basic features of the near-Earth objects， and seek effective measures to deal with the possibility of a collision， said Ji.

*ORIGINS OF LIFE?*

Some scientists believe asteroid 1996 FG3 might hide the secret of the origins of life on Earth.

At present， there are two main theories about the origins of life. One is that life was conceived on Earth itself， and the other is that life originated in outer space. Scientists have discovered many meteorites containing organic compounds， which are believed to be related to the origins of life.

Many asteroids also contain water. And some scientists believe the water on Earth might have been brought by asteroids or comets.

"Scientists have conducted many ground-based astronomical observations on asteroid 1996 FG3. Spectral analysis shows that it is a carbonaceous asteroid， and it's very likely that it contains organic components which are needed for the origins of life，" Ji said.

China has already conducted a fly-by observation of an asteroid named Toutatis.

On Dec. 13， 2012， China's second lunar probe， Chang'e-2， after successfully completing its mission， rendezvoused with Toutatis at a distance of 770 meters， as the space rock， bigger than a city block， swept by Earth at a distance of around 7 million kilometers.

It was the world's first close fly-by observation of Toutatis. The probe took high-resolution images providing a number of discoveries.

Ji and his collaborators conducted intensive research， finding the ginger-root-shaped asteroid is about 4，750 meters long and 1，950 meters wide. They studied how it rotated in space.

The research also revealed new insights into the geological features and formation of the asteroid， showing it was essentially rubble and that the impact craters on its surface could be 1.6 billion years old.

http://english.sina.com/news/2017-03-02/detail-ifyazwha3562033.shtml



、

China Moon Exploration: Chang’e-5 Lunar Probe Detailed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Civil users of BeiDou navigation system exceed 10 million*
(People's Daily Online) March 03, 2017





According to Fu Yong, head of China National Administration of GNSS and Applications, the BeiDou system has been working well since it was put into operation, and its civil user base now exceeds 10 million. In addition, BeiDou has finalized an inspection of 18,000 kilometers of gas pipe in Beijing, as Beijing Gas Group plans to replace its former GPS system with the BeiDou system.

Data shows that* the overall function of the system meets design requirements. Key indices such as accuracy of positioning and timing services are better than design criteria demand.*

The BeiDou system was *independently established and is now independently operated by China.* It provides positioning, navigation and timing services with high accuracy for users around the world. The first BeiDou satellite was launched in 2000 as a Chinese alternative to satellite navigation systems developed by other countries. In December 2012, it began providing positioning, navigation, timing and short message services to China and some parts of the Asia Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* China to launch 6-8 latest navigation satellites in 2017*
Source: Xinhua 2017-03-06 21:57:35

BEIJING, March 6 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch six to eight BeiDou-3 satellites in 2017, according to a senior designer of the satellite navigation system.

It is part of a plan to put 35 BeiDou satellites into space to form an orbiting satellite network and offer worldwide navigation services by 2020, said Yang Yuanxi, deputy chief designer of the BeiDou satellite navigation system, on Monday.

Yang was speaking on the sidelines of the fifth session of the 12th Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC) National Committee, of which he is a member.

Compared to earlier generation products, the BeiDou-3 is able to cover a wider range and has a longer lifespan of 12 years, according to Bao Weimin, another CPPCC National Committee member and an official with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Named after the Chines name for the Big Dipper constellation, the BeiDou system is designed to offer an alternative to GPS.

A government white paper published in December said China expects to provide basic services to limited clients in 2018 and expand to all clients with more accurate and reliable services through better ground- and satellite-based systems by 2020.

China has already sent 22 BeiDou satellites into space.

Yang said the launches this year will feature two satellites on a single carrier rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Probe will bring back moon rocks and soil*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-03-03 07:35

Chang'e 5, China's newest lunar probe, will bring 2 kilograms of lunar soil and rock samples back to Earth before the end of 2017, the project's chief said Thursday.

"The month long Chang'e 5 mission will be the most sophisticated lunar expedition China has ever made," Hu Hao, director of the national Lunar Exploration Center, told China Daily. "It will face a lot of challenges such as the great number of demanding maneuvers and the complicated condition of its landing site."

The center is under the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

Hu said that Chang'e 5 will be launched atop a Long March 5 heavy-lift carrier rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province.

The 8.2-metric ton probe has four components, an orbiter, lander, ascender and re-entry module. After the probe reaches lunar orbit, the components will separate into two parts, with the orbiter and re-entry module remaining in the orbit while the lander and ascender descend toward the moon's surface, Hu said.

The lander and ascender will make a soft landing - using small rockets to slow descent - and get to work of such tasks as using a drill to collect underground rocks and a mechanical arm to gather lunar soil.

After two days, the ascender's rocket will elevate it to lunar orbit to dock with the re-entry module. It will transfer lunar samples to the module, which will carry them to Earth. The samples are to be distributed to scientists around the country for research.

If the mission is successful, the third phase of China's lunar exploration program will be finished ahead of schedule, Hu said, also a deputy to the 12th National People's Congress. The third phase is to be concluded before 2020, according to earlier plans.

China's most recent lunar mission took place in December 2013 when the Chang'e 3 probe carried the nation's first lunar rover, Yutu or Jade Rabbit, to the moon. The mission marked the mankind's first soft-landing on the moon in nearly four decades.

Chang'e 3's success marked the completion of the second phase of China's lunar exploration program. It followed the successful Chang'e 1 mission in 2007 and Chang'e 2 in 2010.

Designers and engineers are now carrying out tests on Chang'e 5 and work is proceeding well, Hu said.

The Chang'e 5 mission will pave the way for the nation's future manned expedition to the moon, Hu said.

Ye Peijian, one of China's leading space scientists, told Xinhua News Agency on Wednesday that the fourth phase of the country's lunar exploration program will unfold in 2018 as the Chang'e 4 probe will be launched to carry out the world's first soft-landing on the far side of the moon. He added that China also plans to explore the two lunar poles in the near future.


*****###*****​*China to develop satellite-delivery rockets released from airplanes*
By Zhao Lei(China Daily)
Updated: 2017-03-07 07:56:56

China will develop a new generation of rockets launched from aircraft that can put satellites into space, according to Li Tongyu, the head of carrier rocket development at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Air-launched rockets can rapidly replace dysfunctional satellites or, in cases of disaster relief, quickly send up Earth observation satellites to assist in the effort, Li said.

Designers at the academy, which is the main developer of Chinese carrier rockets, have designed a model capable of sending a payload of about 100 kilograms into low Earth orbit and are ready to produce one if the government asks, he said. They plan to design a larger rocket that could carry 200 kg into orbit.

"The Y-20 strategic transport plane will be the carrier of these rockets. The jet will hold a rocket within its fuselage and release it at a certain altitude. The rocket will be ignited after it leaves the plane," Li said.

Large satellites will still have to be put into orbit with conventional rockets, experts said.

Delivery of the Y-20 to the Chinese Air Force began in July. It is China's first domestically developed heavy-lift transport plane and has a maximum takeoff weight of more than 200 metric tons and a maximum payload of about 66 tons, aviation experts said.

Solid-fuel rockets can be launched from planes much faster than land-based, liquid-fueled rockets, where preparation can take days, weeks or longer, in part because it takes so much time to pump in the fuel, experts said.

Each mission involving a solid-fuel rocket launched by a Y-20 would take only 12 hours of preparation to place a 200 kg satellite into a sun-synchronous orbit 700 km above Earth, according to estimates by Long Lehao, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, and other researchers at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. The estimates were in an article published in October in the Journal of Deep-Space Exploration.

Other advantages of such rockets are that they are flexible in deployment and use and do not need ground infrastructure, said Pang Zhihao, executive editor-in-chief of Space International magazine. They also are less susceptible to bad weather and launch costs are lower than those of ground-launched rockets, he added.

The United States undertook the world's first air-launched space mission in 1990, in which a Pegasus rocket developed by the former Orbital Sciences Corp was launched from a refitted B-52 strategic bomber to send two small satellites into orbit. Since then, 43 Pegasus missions have been carried out, with the most recent in December.

Several US space companies, including Virgin Galactic and Generation Orbit Launch Services, are developing air-launched rockets.

Chinese designers have been quietly working on the concept for years. China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, parent of Li's academy, displayed a scale model of a winged, solid-propellant, air-launched rocket in 2006 at the Sixth China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, Guangdong province.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

​*China's new spaceship to rival the best in the world*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) 14:37, March 08, 2017

China is making a new-generation manned spaceship which rivals that of world-leading space powers, a space mission expert said.

"Among the next generation of manned spaceships some foreign countries are developing, only the Orion spacecraft of the US can carry out a moon landing mission," Zhang Bainan, a spaceship engineer with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, told Science and Technology Dailyon Tuesday.

China is working on a new manned spaceship that can fly both in low earth orbit, as well as a moon landing mission, Zhang said. He added that the spacecraft is recoverable and has a larger capacity than the new-generation manned spaceship of foreign countries, which can carry six people in low earth orbit and three to four in a moon landing mission.

As a late-starter in manned space flight, China has made significant advances and its newest spacecraft is set to match the capabilities of other world leaders in space exploration, Zhang said.

Last year, the re-entry module of the new spacecraft was put to the test aboard a Long March-7 rocket.

China first launched a man into space in 2003, 42 years after the former Soviet Union carried out the maiden manned space flight.

The country is projected to build a space station in 2020 and make a manned moon landing in 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

*Chinese state media is reporting that the country’s space program has developed a craft capable of both landing on the moon and flying in low-Earth orbit.*
The new spacecraft is claimed to be able to accommodate multiple astronauts, according to spaceship engineer Zhang Bainian, who Science and Technology Daily cited as comparing the forthcoming ship to the Orion craft currently in development by the European Space Agency and NASA. 
All six crewed missions of China’s Shenzhou spacecraft, modeled after Russia’s Soyuz series, have carried three astronauts in its re-entry capsule.

A late-bloomer in crewed space flight, 2003 marked the first time Beijing launched a human into space. Since that time its program has seen swift progress, and is now considered one of the top-three worldwide. In late 2016, two Chinese astronauts spent a month inside a space station during the country’s most recent crewed mission.

It will take about five years to implement a fully-operational space station with a permanent crew, according to reports. The space station is thought to be a platform for future lunar-landing missions.

Last year Beijing surpassed Moscow’s 17 rocket launches with 22, equaling the US for the first time, according to Jonathan McDowell, a Harvard University-based astrophysicist.

Had a launchpad explosion not grounded Washington’s Space X's Falcon 9 rocket fleet in early September 2016, the US may have conducted additional launches. The explosion happened as the $195 million Amos-6 communications satellite was preparing to be launched from Cape Canaveral.

https://sputniknews.com/science/201703091051424590-china-develops-spacecraft-lunar-landing/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to use nuclear power in outer space exploration: China Atomic Energy Authority*
(People's Daily Online) 04:53, March 10, 2017

China is testing and carrying out research and development of space nuclear power technology, in order to supply power for outer space exploration, Vice Chairman of the China Atomic Energy Authority Wang Yiren said on Thursday.

The nuclear power is expected to become desirable for use in parts of space projects like the Jupiter or the Mars, where solar power is not a viable power source, according to Wang.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

most probably talking about this
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/manned-spacecraft/new-generation-manned-spacecraft.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

【长征九号】3月6日，谭永华透露：在航天六院科研专家们的努力下，长征九号运载火箭的研制已经取得了突破性进展。目前已进行了70%左右的组件试验，用行话说，发生器和涡轮泵联试取得了圆满的成功，为后续工程的研制奠定了坚实的基础。个人估计在2028年左右可以上天。










哈尔滨工业大学：空间立体动态高速激光通信网络技术。 研制了国内外首套空间光网络地面动态测试系统，可建立覆盖全球的空间光网络，实现天基信息网、互联网、移动通信网全面融合。还可为我军联合作战等提供广域移动通信保障，大大增强我军作战能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BeiDou navigates its way to global stage*
By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2017-03-13






The model of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System at an expo in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, Nov 1, 2016. [Photo/VCG]

*China's location detection tech seeks to hit big time in Belt & Road regions*

A recurring theme in the annual Government Work Report, the latest edition of which Premier Li Keqiang presented to the National People's Congress on March 5, has been promotion of high-end manufacturing and the Belt and Road Initiative, and helping Chinese companies to globalize their equipment and homegrown technologies. The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System is a perfect example of that spirit.

*The GPS-like navigation system, a product of the Chinese National Space Administration, and managed by the China Satellite Navigation Office, is to accelerate its expansion into economies along the Belt and Road Initiative as China plans to launch six to eight BeiDou satellites this year.* BeiDou has made significant progress in terms of accuracy of location detection.

The go-global strategy is part of China's broad plan to build a BeiDou navigation system with a constellation of 35 satellites by 2020. *In comparison, GPS consists of 24 satellites.*

*"The globalization era for BeiDou is coming,"* said Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China. The GLAC was founded in 1995 to promote the commercial application of BeiDou technologies.

*"China is supporting BeiDou's exports roughly the same way it supports exports of high-speed railway products and technologies. BeiDou will become another high-tech name card for China,"* Miao said.

In February, the GLAC invited its enterprise members involved in BeiDou-related industries for discussions. With help from the National Development and Reform Commission, China's top economic planner, it set up an alliance for enterprises that seek to take BeiDou products and solutions to markets along the Belt and Road Initiative.

*"We've received affirmative responses from 27 enterprises within a week. They are all eager to be part of our efforts,"* Miao said, adding the alliance members will receive financial support from the government.

Policy support for navigation technologies was first articulated in a guidance released by the NDRC in November 2016. It called for more help for enterprises to enable them to apply BeiDou technologies in Thailand, Laos, Indonesia and other ASEAN countries.

"The close economic ties between China and ASEAN will pave the way for BeiDou's entry. More importantly, in Southeast Asian countries located in low latitudes, BeiDou is more accurate than GPS," said Ming Dexiang, director of the Beidou Open Laboratory, an agency that promotes commercial applications of BeiDou.

Steady improvements to BeiDou's technologies have helped improve the accuracy of its navigation and location-detection systems.* China announced earlier this year that BeiDou's satellites can locate ground-based users to an accuracy level of one or two meters of their exact location with the help of a new chip.* Prior to this, BeiDou's accuracy level was a radius of 10 meters from the actual spot.

Li Xueli, an engineer working with BeiDou, said: "For users, there are two big improvements. One is the time the system takes to process your journey. This is down from 30 seconds to just three seconds. The second improvement is the position accuracy. The system can now tell if the car is on the main road or side road."

*With precision of 1 to 2 meters, BeiDou is just behind the European Union's Galileo satellite system that gives consumers an accuracy level of just 1 meter. GPS' accuracy level is 5 meters while Russia's GLONASS satellite gives an accuracy level of 4.5 meters to 7.4 meters.*

Given the potential for wresting lead globally, China is accelerating steps like launching new navigation satellites to expand the coverage area of BeiDou.

Yang Yuanxi, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and a member of the CPPCC National Committee, said: "China will launch six to eight satellites this year. *After constructing a network of 18 satellites by around 2018, we will serve economies along the Belt and Road Initiative."*

That will mark a long way from the first BeiDou satellite's launch 16 years ago. At that time, it was designed to serve the military. It was not available for commercial applications until 2012.

But within just four years of development, the commercial model has been widely applied in smartphones and automobiles in China to help consumers navigate through crowded traffic.

As of August 2016, about 759 smartphone models supported BeiDou's navigation services, accounting for 21 percent of all smartphones, reflecting the enormous potential of China's navigation satellite market.

*In 2015, BeiDou was used to help Singapore in tracking vehicles.* GLAC's Miao was instrumental in clinching this deal for BeiDou. A joint venture was set up to run the project. Singapore's Economic Development Board, a government agency for planning and executing strategies, poured 50 million yuan into it.

Sun Jiadong, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Sciences and former chief designer of the BeiDou system, said: "Domestic trials are checking for possible applications in foreign countries. The globalization boom for BeiDou will come around 2021, but we need to start as soon as possible."

*Two areas where boats ride easy*

1. China has set up a BeiDou-powered monitoring system* to track and help fishing boats in Nansha Islands* as they have been involved in frequent mishaps due to ordinary equipment on board.

So far, *more than 30,000 boats have been equipped with BeiDou-enabled gadgets* that can help fishermen contact others when telecom signals go weak.

The equipment can offer digital messaging services, positioning, navigation notices, emergency help and information on weather and sea waves.

It can also help fishery management departments to locate vessels, manage their navigation and extend help in time.

BeiDou's system has been widely applied in many areas including fishery departments of the government, fishery companies, large fishing boats and individual fishermen in Nansha Islands.

This has greatly reduced maritime accidents, brought IT to the marine fishery segment and professionalized information management in China.

2. China has set up a ship detection and monitoring system on *the Lancang-Mekong River in southwestern China*, using the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System.

Southwestern China is known for its rapids, dangerous shoals and a large number of telecommunication blind zones.

It has also been facing difficulties like straying foreign ships and international terrorism.

The system also makes use of a GPS satellite and a GSM network, and creates a 3-D monitoring and communication mechanism.

It is integrated with 3-D geographic information system that can provide users with clear images of landscapes, especially rapids.

With simulated maps of the Lancang-Mekong River, the system visualizes land forms around and can guide the ships on safe and optimized routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> 【长征九号】3月6日，谭永华透露：在航天六院科研专家们的努力下，长征九号运载火箭的研制已经取得了突破性进展。目前已进行了70%左右的组件试验，用行话说，发生器和涡轮泵联试取得了圆满的成功，为后续工程的研制奠定了坚实的基础。个人估计在2028年左右可以上天。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 哈尔滨工业大学：空间立体动态高速激光通信网络技术。 研制了国内外首套空间光网络地面动态测试系统，可建立覆盖全球的空间光网络，实现天基信息网、互联网、移动通信网全面融合。还可为我军联合作战等提供广域移动通信保障，大大增强我军作战能力。


Some elders happened to visit me so I asked them those few starting lines [marked in blue color] and they translated as follows 

[Long March-9] March 6th, Tan Yonghua reveals: the great efforts of the scientists at the Space Flight Research Institute No. 6, the developmental works of the Long March-9 rocket have made breakthrough progress. Already tested some 70% of the components, using jargons, generator and the turbine pump joint-test achieved full success, for the subsequent project development laid a solid foundation. Individual estimate that around 2028 the LM-9 rocket can be launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840179025024831488

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Here’s what China has planned for its space program in 2017*

*ANDREW JONES*
2017/03/17





_A view of the Moon's Mare Imbrium from the Chang'e-3 lander. China plans this year to attempt the first lunar sample return_
_in over four decades. (Photo: Chinese Academy of Sciences)_

China is looking set for its most intense year of space activities so far, taking further steps towards a large space station, launching a complex mission to collect Moon samples, and aiming for a national launch record.

China’s space program is far from transparent, with most space launches only publicly announced after being declared successful. But the outlines of what is becoming a comprehensive space agenda are taking shape, including its major missions.

2016 was huge for China, featuring a record 23 launches, the Tiangong-2 and Shenzhou-11 human spaceflight missions, the debut of two huge new rockets, and some cutting edge space science. But more is expected for 2017.

The country’s main space contractor, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), aims to launch 28 times or more, with the state-run missile maker, CASIC, expected to supplement with solid-fuelled launches as part of plans to gain a share of the small satellite launch market.

Three launches have already taken place successfully, but the first of two major missions - Tianzhou-1 - is scheduled for next month.

*Tianzhou-1*

China aims to take another crucial step towards constructing a space station when it launches Tianzhou-1, a cargo spacecraft that will be required to keep the future Chinese Space Station (CSS) fuelled and its astronauts fully sustained and supplied.

Tianzhou-1 will launch from the new coastal Wenchang Satellite Launch Centre on the second Long March 7 carrier rocket, and once in orbit dock with Tiangong-2, with the main aim of testing and proving liquid propellant refuelling technologies in microgravity. Live streams will be available.






*Moon sample return*

The other main event is Chang’e-5, a complex mission to collect 2kg of samples from the lunar surface and return them to Earth. It would be the first collection of Moon samples by any country in over 40 years, the last being Luna 24.

Set to launch in late November on China’s newest and by far largest rocket, the Long March 5, Chang’e-5 consists of an orbiter, lander, ascent module and a reentry vehicle. The mission profile means it will also provide valuable experience for expected Mars sample return and human lunar landing missions in the 2030s. Live coverage from Wenchang is expected, and will also be watched by tourists

Chang’e-5 also marks the third phase of the Chinese Lunar Exploration Plan, first proposed in the early 1990s and approved in 2004, to separately orbit, land on, and return samples from the Moon, following the success of Chang’e-1 and 2 orbiters and the Chang’e-3 lander and rover, Yutu, in 2013.





_Scientists work on China's Chang'e-5 landing and ascent vehicles (Framegrab/CCTV)._

*Space Science*

In the last 18 months China has launched *three pioneering space science missions* – the DAMPE dark matter probe, Shijian-10 retrievable microgravity probe, and the QUESS quantum science satellite.

The final of the batch of four will be the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT) which, after many delays, is expected to launch around June.

HXMT will collect x-rays in order to study black holes and neutron stars, detect new sources of x-rays and create a high precision hard x-ray map of the sky. It will also be able to detect gamma ray bursts.

The first batch of results from DAMPE are also expected in the coming months.

*New rockets, new satellites*

The Long March 5, which debuted dramatically in November, will have its second launch in the summer, ahead of the Chang’e-5 mission. The June mission will launch Shijian-18, based on a new, large 7-tonne DFH-5 satellite bus, to geosynchronous orbit.

Shijian-13, to launch from Xichang on the veteran Long March 3B in April, will be the country's first high-throughput satellite as part of plans to provide fast internet access. It is based on the DFH-3B satellite platform and will also conduct space-to-ground laser communications experiments in while 36,000 kilometres above Earth.





_The first Long March 5 rocket being rolled out at Wenchang (China Daily)._

*Weather, positioning, observation and more*

As part of its plans to establish a large civil space infrastructure by the middle of the next decade, China will launch a range of Earth observation, weather and navigation and positioning satellites in 2017.

A number of Haiyang all-weather ocean observation satellites are due to launch, as well as Gaofen-5 and Gaofen-6, which will add to the China High-resolution Earth Observation System (CHEOS).

These satellite constellations will be used for disaster warning, urban planning, weather forecasting, water resource assessments, agriculture and more, according to official statements.

Work will continue on its own version of America’s GPS system, Beidou, launching 6-8 more satellites this year, including a number of dual launches to medium Earth orbit, starting in July from Xichang in Sichuan.

While China has developed its new cryogenic Long March 5, 6 and 7 rockets, the older, established hypergolic Long March 2, 3 and 4 launch vehicles will be used for the vast majority of missions.

The Long March 3B is expected to launch into high orbits the Zhongxing-6C communications satellite, the 6-8 Beidou sats, and Alcomsat-1 for Algeria. The Fengyun-2H weather satellite will also launch from Xichang on Long March 3 variant.





_Above: A Long March 3B launches Belintersat-1 for Belarus in 2016._

Satellites developed commercially, though by entities with close ties to state aerospace players, will be launched, including Jilin-2 and -3, and the second set of Gaojing (or Superview) high-res Earth observation satellites. 

In addition to Alcomsat-1, EgyptSat II, VRSS-2 for Venezuela, and SaudiSAT-5B represent international contracted satellite launches that could go ahead this year.

Scheduled for around July is Zangheng-1, also known as the China Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite (CSES), a collaborative project with Italy to monitor electromagnetic and atmospheric phenomena and study correlations with the occurrence of seismic events.

The next in the series of classified Yaogan satellites, long suspected to be for spying and intelligence, are also possible missions.

LandSpace-1, a planned Chinese commercial launch vehicle, should also debut this year.

There will also be a number of secondary payloads riding along on Long March rockets, including four CAS satellites, with masses between 25 and 50 kg, for amateur radio communication and education, as well as Shaonian weixing, developed by students in Urumqi, Xinjiang, and likely many others not disclosed until once in orbit.

China does not have a public launch manifest, but sites such as Spaceflight101 keep a regularly updated international list of launches.

*On Earth: Space Day, cooperation, new astronauts*

There will also be important terrestrial-based activities during 2017.

On April 24, the anniversary of the launch of the country’s first satellite (Dongfanghong-1) in 1970, China will host its second national ‘Space Day’, as part of space and science education outreach, and seeking to secure political rewards for the ruling Communist Party for major achievements.

The occasion will also be used to announce the winners of a public competition to both name and create a logo for China’s 2020 Mars mission, which includes an orbiter, lander and rover.





_Above: The 8 finalist logos for the China Mars 2020 mission competition (CMEP)._

New astronauts: China will this year start a third round of astronaut selection in preparation for the Chinese Space Station. The China Astronaut Centre will seek applicants from backgrounds including space engineers and scientists, as well as the air force pilots that made up the first two selection rounds in 1998 and 2010.

International cooperation: The China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) and the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) is expected to issue an international call for science project proposals from UN member states for cooperation aboard the future Chinese space station, following an agreement between the two last March.

China is also continuing, via the China National Space Administration (CNSA), a body designed to facilitate international engagement rather than being a true space agency, to sign a diverse range of deals with countries across the world, both bilaterally and multilaterally through the BRICS, APSCO, ISECG and more.





_The crew of Shenzhou-10 after landing in Inner Mongolia in 2013._

Across 2011-2016, China signed 43 space cooperation agreements or memoranda of understanding with 29 countries, space agencies and international organisations, according to CNSA.

One of the more significant agreements set up a joint committee along with Italy’s ASI to explore cooperation on long term human spaceflight.

*…Surprises?*

As well as what is outlined, there may well be surprise payloads making their way to various orbits.

Out of nowhere last October China announced it would be launching XPNAV-1 a month later, an unknown yet pioneering satellite that is testing the use of pulsars for navigation in deep space, which could help cut reliance on ground stations.

That a scale version of a next-generation crew reentry capsule would be tested during the debut of the Long March 7 in June was also a bolt delivered from the blue last March.

Another curiosity was a low key experiment to test controversial EmDrive thruster technology aboard Tiangong-2 in 2016, and 2017 may also have surprises in store.

*In the background*

Other developments running quietly in the background include work on the Chinese Space Station core module, Tianhe-1, which has entered a testing phase following construction, and will be prepared for launch in 2018 (or 2019).

For this, and the related Tianzhou-2 and Shenzhou-12 missions, China’s astronauts are now training for EVAs, or ‘spacewalks’, and other new mission requirements, according to China's first woman in space, Liu Yang.

Work is ongoing on another new launcher, Long March 8, for debut next year, as well as the development of a next-generation crewed spacecraft, which would be capable of deep space and crewed lunar landing missions.

Chang’e-4, which will make the world’s first attempt to land on the far side of the Moon, is being readied for launch in late 2018, preceded by a necessary communications relay probe.





_Above: The far side of the Moon and distant Earth, captured by the Chang’e 5-T1 mission in 2014 (Chinese Academy of Sciences)._

Further plans to explore the Moon – including its far side and poles - are also in the pipeline, as is early work on a Saturn-V class rocket, Long March 9, which could take astronauts to the Moon.

Following a large budget boost last year, the National Space Science Centre (NSSC) is now working on and developing another set of missions to investigate fundamental questions concerning the Earth, solar system and universe.

*How to read China’s space activities?*

From the above, it can be seen that China has a *comprehensive and expanding space programme*, which seeks to boost independent capabilities and infrastructure, communications, social, economic and technological development, as well as participate in human spaceflight, interplanetary missions and space science.

China’s space programme also appears to be part of its international standing and engagement, helping to present the country as possessing tremendous technological capabilities and also being willing and able to cooperate with all manner of countries within the current international system.

It also plays a role in broad foreign policy goals, including the Belt and Road initiative, as underlined by statements on the role of Beidou and an agreement with Italy, and seeks to stress a message of ‘open’ and ‘peaceful development’.

As with other major space programmes, there are military aspects and implications too, with Beidou allowing services such as secure communications and weapons guidance for the Chinese military and remote sensing satellites also having a role.

As space technology is inherently ‘dual use’, this fact, the lack of transparency and involvement of the People’s Liberation Army in the implementation of the space programme, leads to questions and concerns over China’s intentions in space. Any testing on anti-satellite technology, which China has undertaken previously, will be a closely guarded secret.

China could well launch more times than Russia again this year, while dwarfing the launch rates of Asian rivals India and Japan, but Beijing is far from threatening to be dominant in space. The country’s technological capabilities are still behind the top space players, *especially the United States, which now also has a burgeoning and incredibly ambitious private space sector, along with by far the world’s largest civil and military space budgets.*

At the same time China is demonstrating signs of serious independent aerospace innovation and capabilities, a long term vision and, despite a very slow launch rate, a commitment human spaceflight that will eventually leave low Earth orbit. Along with this go growing space science, lunar and planetary exploration ambitions, and a clear understanding of the multifaceted manner in which space can play a role in development. 





_Above: Artist's conception of China's Mars 2020 lander and rover setting down on the Red Planet (Xinhua)._

*Calendar*

April: Tianzhou-1 (TBA); Shijian 13 (TBA); national Space Day (24th)
June: Shijian-18; HXMT (TBC)
July: Beidou-3M1, Beidou-3M2
August: Zangheng-1 (CSES)
September: Beidou-3M3; Beidou-3M4; Zhongxing-6C; Gaofen-5
October: Four 'Tianyi' satellites; Beidou-3M5, Beidou-3M6,
November: Chang’e-5
December: Beidou-3M7, Beidou-3M8; GaoJing-3 & -4; Beidou-2G8; 

TBA/possible missions: VRSS-2; Alcomsat-1; SaudiSAT-5B; Fengyun-3D; Gaofen-6; Ministar-1; Shaonian Weixing; Fengyun-2H; Jilin-2 & 3; Luojia-1; Changguang-1; Yaogan 31, Yaogan 32.

Launched:
1. TJS-2 - Long March 3B; Xichang Satellite Launch Centre
2. Kuaizhou-1A  - Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre
3. Tiankun-1 - Kaituo(zhe)-2 - Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre

http://gbtimes.com/china/heres-what-china-has-planned-its-space-program-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

China and Saudi Arabia to cooperate on lunar explore. MOU for Chang E-4 lunar mission was signed between CNSA and KACST on 16 Mar.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842704588327342085

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

通信技术试验卫星二号&天鲲一号

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists breed world's first 'space mangoes'*
(China Daily) 09:20, March 23, 2017




_　　The conceptuses that grew out of the embryonic cells brought back from space. [Screenshot of CCTV report]_

The embryonic cells of the mango brought back by manned spacecraft Shenzhou XI last November after the 33-day space mission have now grown new tissues at a lab in South China's Hainan province.

These cells were developed under an experiment designed to cultivate a new variety of mango through environmental mutation in space.

Scientists' next stage task is to study how the mutation can affect the fruit and further cultivate the breed that can become "space mangoes".

"Space mangoes are expected to be insect-resistant, of higher quality and provide more output," said Peng Longrong, head of the project, to CCTV.



_　　Two researchers make studies on the conceptuses that grew out of the embryonic cells brought back from space. [Screenshot of CCTV report]_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch fourth FY-3 meteorological satellite in 2017*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 18:40, March 24, 2017






Fengyun-3 (FY-3) meteorological satellite​
According to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, China plans to launch its fourth Fengyun-3 (FY-3) meteorological satellite in the second half of 2017, Xinhuanet.com reported on March 23. It will be China's 16th meteorological satellite.

Having more satellites in orbit means better weather forecasts, storm analysis and environmental monitoring. Zhu Wei, deputy chief designer of the satellite, explained that the fourth FY-3 satellite has clear advantages over the previous three, as it possesses better stability, reliability and accuracy. It is also equipped with remote sensing instruments including an Infrared High-Spectrum Atmospheric Sounder, Wide-Angle Aurora Imager and Ionosphere Photometer.

The satellite will achieve continuous all-weather monitoring of atmospheric parameters including liquid water path, moisture content, surface emissivity and surface temperature. It will be unaffected by adverse weather conditions, unlike most satellites.

Zhu also stated that China eventually plans to launch four more FY-3 satellites so that the global weather forecast model can be shortened to four hours from the current six, in order to predict natural disasters earlier and with greater accuracy.

According to China’s Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense, only the U.S., Europe and China possess both polar-orbiting and geostationary meteorological satellites. Currently, China’s meteorological satellites are the primary source of information for weather forecasts in the eastern hemisphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, March 28, 2017, 10:54
*Jilin group sets goal of putting 60 satellites in orbit by 2020*
By Ma Si in Beijing and Liu Mingtai in Changchun



*The Tiantong-01 satellite was launched at 00:22 am Beijing Time, at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, with the Long March-3B carrier rocket. (Photo/Xinhua)*

A private company in Jilin province - Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co - aims to launch 60 satellites into orbit by 2020. This is part of the province's push to renovate its manufacturing industry and transform itself into an aerospace technology hub.

The ambitious plan follows the northeastern province building the country's first domestically developed commercial Earth imaging satellite in 2015. The satellite was developed by Chang Guang, a commercial spinoff of the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics.

In January 2017, a new commercial satellite developed by the company was launched to help monitor the province's sprawling forests, partly to prevent fires. This brought the number of satellites manufactured and launched by the company to five.

"We want to have 60 satellites operational by 2020, and 138 satellites in service by 2030, which will ultimately make it possible to offer a 10-minute revisit capability anywhere in the world," said Jia Hongguang, deputy general manager of Chang Guang.

According to the company, its technology prowess, once backed by private capital, can accelerate the civilian application of aerospace technology.

Currently, the Jilin-based company counts government agencies and the military as their core customers. But tapping into the consumer mass market will be the key to cultivating a booming commercial aerospace industry, said Wang Dong, assistant to the general manager at Chang Guang.

"We not only sell satellites, drones and their parts and systems, but also offer a whole set of solutions, which will give us an edge in appealing to the public," Wang said. He declined to disclose the cost and profit involved in making a satellite.

Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China, said that small and medium-sized satellites are enough to support civilian applications. This is unlike the United States' GPS navigation system and China's BeiDou satellite system, which demand big satellites, he said.

"Small satellites cost far less and can be of more practical use for a limited area. They have big commercial potential," Miao said.

Last year, the Jilin provincial government, Changchun municipal government and Chang Guang set aside 500 million yuan ($72.8 million) to set up an investment fund to cultivate young engineers and developers who are passionate about the aerospace industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*BeiDou navigates its way to global stage*

By Ma Si (China Daily) 08:42, March 13, 2017





The full constellation of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System is designed to comprise 35 satellites by 2020:
five in geostationary orbit 36,000 kilometers over the equator, three in inclined-geostationary orbit and 27 in medium Earth orbit.​
*China's location detection tech seeks to hit big time in Belt & Road regions*

A recurring theme in the annual Government Work Report, the latest edition of which Premier Li Keqiang presented to the National People's Congress on March 5, has been promotion of high-end manufacturing and the Belt and Road Initiative, and helping Chinese companies to globalize their equipment and homegrown technologies. The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System is a perfect example of that spirit.

The GPS-like navigation system, a product of the Chinese National Space Administration, and managed by the China Satellite Navigation Office, is *to accelerate its expansion* into economies along the Belt and Road Initiative as China plans to launch six to eight BeiDou satellites this year. BeiDou has made significant progress in terms of accuracy of location detection.

The go-global strategy is part of China's broad plan to build a BeiDou navigation system with a *constellation of 35 satellites by 2020*. In comparison, GPS consists of 24 satellites.





Chen Zhi, deputy chief designer of the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp., told a Paris audience Feb. 5 that
China’s early deployment of satellite navigation terminals for precision agriculture already feature
multimode GPS-BeiDou receivers. Credit: beidou.gov.cn​"_The globalization era for BeiDou is coming,_" said Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China. The GLAC was founded in 1995 to promote the commercial application of BeiDou technologies.

"_*China is supporting BeiDou's exports roughly the same way it supports exports of high-speed railway products and technologies. BeiDou will become another high-tech name card for China,*_" Miao said.

In February, the GLAC invited its enterprise members involved in BeiDou-related industries for discussions. With help from the National Development and Reform Commission, China's top economic planner, it set up an alliance for enterprises that seek to take BeiDou products and solutions to markets along the Belt and Road Initiative.

"We've received affirmative responses from 27 enterprises within a week. They are all eager to be part of our efforts," Miao said, adding the alliance members will receive financial support from the government.

*Policy support for navigation technologies* was first articulated in a guidance released by the NDRC in November 2016. It called for more help for enterprises to enable them to apply BeiDou technologies in *Thailand*, *Laos*, *Indonesia* and *other ASEAN countries*.

"_The close economic ties between China and ASEAN will pave the way for BeiDou's entry. More importantly, in Southeast Asian countries located *in low latitudes*, BeiDou is more accurate than GPS,_" said Ming Dexiang, director of the Beidou Open Laboratory, an agency that promotes commercial applications of BeiDou.

Steady improvements to BeiDou's technologies have helped improve the accuracy of its navigation and location-detection systems. China announced earlier this year that BeiDou's satellites can locate ground-based users to an *accuracy level of one or two meters of their exact location* with the help of a new chip. Prior to this, BeiDou's accuracy level was a radius of 10 meters from the actual spot.

Li Xueli, an engineer working with BeiDou, said: "For users, there are two big improvements. One is *the time the system takes to process your journey*. This is down from 30 seconds to just three seconds. The second improvement is the *position accuracy*. The system can now tell if the car is on the main road or side road."

*With precision of 1 to 2 meters, BeiDou is just behind the European Union's Galileo satellite system that gives consumers an accuracy level of just 1 meter. GPS' accuracy level is 5 meters while Russia's GLONASS satellite gives an accuracy level of 4.5 meters to 7.4 meters.*





The U.S. and Chinese satellite navigation constellations as depicted by Analytical Graphics STK Software in 2011.​
*Given the potential for wresting lead globally, China is accelerating steps like launching new navigation satellites to expand the coverage area of BeiDou.*

Yang Yuanxi, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and a member of the CPPCC National Committee, said: "China will launch six to eight satellites this year. After constructing a network of 18 satellites by around 2018, we will serve economies along the Belt and Road Initiative."

*That will mark a long way from the first BeiDou satellite's launch 16 years ago. At that time, it was designed to serve the military. It was not available for commercial applications until 2012.*

*But within just four years of development*, the commercial model has been widely applied in smartphones and automobiles in China to help consumers navigate through crowded traffic.

As of August 2016, about 759 smartphone models supported BeiDou's navigation services, accounting for 21 percent of all smartphones, reflecting the enormous potential of China's navigation satellite market.

*In 2015, BeiDou was used to help Singapore in tracking vehicles.* GLAC's Miao was instrumental in clinching this deal for BeiDou. A joint venture was set up to run the project. Singapore's Economic Development Board, a government agency for planning and executing strategies, poured 50 million yuan into it.

Sun Jiadong, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Sciences and former chief designer of the BeiDou system, said: "_Domestic trials are checking for possible applications in foreign countries. The globalization boom for BeiDou will come around 2021, but we need to start as soon as possible._"

*Two areas where boats ride easy*

1. China has set up a BeiDou-powered monitoring system *to track and help fishing boats in Nansha Islands* as they have been involved in frequent mishaps due to ordinary equipment on board.

So far, more than 30,000 boats have been equipped with BeiDou-enabled gadgets that can help fishermen contact others when telecom signals go weak.

*The equipment can offer digital messaging services, positioning, navigation notices, emergency help and information on weather and sea waves.*

It can also help fishery management departments to locate vessels, manage their navigation and extend help in time.

BeiDou's system has been widely applied in many areas including fishery departments of the government, fishery companies, large fishing boats and individual fishermen in Nansha Islands.

This has greatly reduced maritime accidents, brought IT to the marine fishery segment and professionalized information management in China.

2. China has set up a ship detection and monitoring system on the *Lancang-Mekong River* in southwestern China, using the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System.

Southwestern China is known for its rapids, dangerous shoals and a large number of telecommunication blind zones.
It has also been facing difficulties like straying foreign ships and international terrorism.

The system also makes use of a GPS satellite and a GSM network, and creates a 3-D monitoring and communication mechanism.

It is integrated with 3-D geographic information system that can provide users with clear images of landscapes, especially rapids.

With simulated maps of the Lancang-Mekong River, the system visualizes land forms around and can guide the ships on safe and optimized routes.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0313/c90000-9189564.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

_I just stumbled across this old article yet still it's still interesting to read, and has not been posted in this thread previously. I recall vaguely that over a decade ago I once read some news headlines that "China would join or participate into the European Galileo Global Navigation Satellite Systems (GNSS)"... just that, I paid no further attention, then years later I read other headlines that China would launch its own Beidou Satellite Navigation System. Back then didn't grasp what really happened behind the scenes as well as was too occupied to bother the news  So, when I read this article, it immediately brings back the old memories... shared here for the reading interests of all  _

_"The Fallout of Europe and China Cooperation in Galileo GNSS thus the birth of BeiDou few years later"_​
_And just like the case of being shut out of participation in *the International Space Station* by the USA, this Galileo's fallout eventually convinced China to move on with its own programs by own resources, thus the projects of Tiangong Space Station and Beidou Satellite Navigation System and so on...._

_*"One can only be independent when he is self-reliant.” - Chinese proverb*_


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Brussels View: Remembrance of Things Past*

_Can China and Europe Get Over a Failed GNSS Partnership?
_
*By Peter Gutierrez - BRUSSELS VIEW • July/August 2012*

_




Quad-Constellation of the Global Navigation Satellite Systems (GNSS) at sky (Meinberg)_​*In 2003, China committed to investing €200 million (US$270 million) for the privilege of participating in the development of Europe’s Galileo program. But by 2007 it had been forced out of major decision-making because of security concerns and the collapse of the original financing plan for the program, which was to include public and private money.*

At the time, bringing China into Galileo was seen by some as simply an anti-American gesture on the part of the Europeans, while others have argued that they truly thought China’s membership in Galileo would help European companies to gain a strengthened commercial position in the Asian nation’s huge and growing market.

In any case, China’s contribution to the program ultimately turned out *not to include a policymaking role*, and who could then blame officials there for feeling badly used — perhaps even humiliated — *after having paid for the privilege of joining the Galileo consortium as a partner only to see themselves shut out of its governing bodies?*

*Seeking a New Path*

This problematical history seemed ripe for review at a recent European Institute for Asian Studies roundtable event in Brussels that brought together representatives of the European Commission (EC), the European Space Agency (ESA), and the Chinese Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CAST) to discuss EU-China relations in space. (CAST is a state-owned company that serves as the main contractor for China’s space program.)

But satellite navigation received only a grudging and oblique treatment at the event.

The “*EU-China Galileo fiasco*,” as some have gone so far as to refer to it, turned out to be *the elephant in the room* that no one wanted to see or touch, at least none of the panelists. This despite the fact that the title of the conference itself —“_The Ups and Downs of Euro-China Space Cooperation_” — might have led some of the attendees to expect a few words on the subject.

However, Hartwig Bischoff, Space Unit policy officer at the EC’s Directorate-General for Enterprise and Industry, started the ball rolling in a very different direction. Emphasizing that he was there to discuss EU-China co-operation in research, Bischoff laid out the Commission’s plans to launch a new “space dialog” with China, listing a number of wide ranging potential topics for discussion, including remote sensing, climate change, exploration of the solar system, space weather, space and life sciences, space debris, et cetera, et cetera.

Satellite navigation, however, was not on Bischoff’s list. Later in his presentation he showed another list, this time representing ‘opportunities’ for EU-China cooperation. Once again, GNSS-related matters were notable by their absence.

When asked later about these omissions, Bischoff replied that satellite navigation was not on his lists because he was there to talk about cooperation in research, and Galileo is an operational system, not a research project.

Oka-a-y. Awkward pause and perplexed looks passing among the panelists.

A growing suspicion arose that perhaps no one was at the roundtable to talk about the “downs” mentioned in the conference title. No one, that is, except for the man who got the party together in the first place: *David Fouquet*, a senior associate at the European Institute for Asian Studies who conceived the event and acted as a sort of moderator. Fouquet said point blank that he wanted to hear more about *the lingering effects of the EU-China falling out over Galileo*.

After this direct prodding, *Sun Gongling*, chief representative of CAST’s European office, made an attempt to address the subject. He was brief and, by his comments and “body language,” seemed to want to minimize any sense of hard feelings, or indeed any feelings at all.

_*“As for our participation in the Galileo project,” he said, shrugging his shoulders, “we were invited, and then we were uninvited. And that’s the way it is. We just keep our heads down, we stay quiet, and we keep on going.”*_

And keep going they have. *By 2009*, while Galileo was falling behind schedule, the Chinese had moved forward and were making rapid progress in the development of their own Compass (BeiDou-2) system. What’s more, China had announced its plans to transmit signals on the wavelength that the Europe wants to use for Galileo’s Public Regulated Service (PRS), an encrypted frequency for governmental, immigration, public safety, and potentially military use.





Quad-Constellation GNSS -- by 2020, it's expected to have four global constellations:
GPS, GLONASS, BeiDou, Galileo, all on the same band, giving the world more than 100 satellites,
under clear sky, as many as 30 or 40 simultaneously. (GPS World)​
“It’s incredible,” said Jean-Michel Fobe, anticipating the direction of the conversation before the presentations had even started. Fobe is President of Belgium’s Eutralex Aerospace and a man with some experience working with Chinese collaborators.

*“The Chinese government sets its priorities and makes the decisions, and that’s all there is to it,” Fobe added. “There is no argument, no negotiation. It’s not like here in Europe where 27 different opinions have to be brought together before we can do anything.”*

*The price of pan-European democracy? China pays no such price. Today BeiDou, not Galileo, could well become the third fully operational global satellite navigation system, after GPS and GLONASS. Despite years of effort, negotiations to resolve the signal overlap question have made little progress. As recently as last year, EC officials said that the issue represented “a major problem for the security of the EU.”*

Invited speaker Brian Weeden, who spent nine years as an officer in the U.S. Air Force and worked at the U.S. Strategic Command’s Joint Space Operations Center, chimed in on the subject.

“_China does not recover easily from slights, often reacting in a calculating manner_,” he said bluntly, _suggesting that the BeiDou/Galileo *PRS frequency overlay issue* was just another example of China’s grudge-holding, a well thought out and pointed reaction to not getting the value they expected out of the aborted Galileo deal._

*ESA’s Not So Eloquent Silence*

For his part, ESA representative *Karl Bergquist* had little to say about the EU-China and Galileo story. Asked what he understood to be the current state of affairs regarding China’s planned overlay on PRS, Bergquist pled ignorance.

“I don’t really know,” he said. “_I don’t know what happened with that story. We were all sort of following it a few years ago, but now, no one talks about it any more._”

Perhaps it’s a question better posed to the technicians, he suggested, whom he could not name and of whom he is not one.

Bergquist has worked as an administrator in ESA’s International Relations Department since 1993. He holds a degree in Chinese from the Language Institute of Beijing and is currently in charge of ESA’s relations with China, Russia, and Israel.

All of which makes it a bit surprising that, sent by ESA to address the ups and downs of EU-China cooperation in space, he would have had so little to say — nothing at all, actually —about EU-China cooperation on GNSS.

Perhaps what this really tells us is something about the determination with which ESA would like to leave behind — and get everyone else to leave behind — the entire story of Galileo’s China venture. After all, what is the point of rehashing that old sordid affair? This kind of conference should be about the future, right?

*Wider Consequences*

In the wake of this less-than-successful GNSS cooperation, *when China picked up its stuff and went home*, it didn’t just take away the Galileo stuff. The EC’s Bischoff acknowledged that *the unfortunate turn of events had resulted in a slump in the EU-China’s relationship across all fronts*.

Still, he insisted, the tide has now turned. “There was an effect,” he said, referring to decreased Chinese participation in EU research across the board, “but we feel that we are now coming back and that things are on the up.”

Weeden was frank in his assessment of the European and American positions.

“_The Europeans are still trying to figure out who they want to be in space,_” he said. “_Does Europe want to be a *junior partner*, contributing what it can and benefiting from its relationships with the big players? Does it want to be *a global player in its own right, standing on an equal footing* with the US, Russia, and China? Or is it aiming to be *a facilitator*, bringing parties together who would not otherwise meet?_”

Bischoff pointed out that the EU, through its Research Framework Program, does represent a kind of workaround for third parties, already playing the facilitating role described by Weeden.

“We have EU-funded projects with third-country partners,” Bischoff explained, “with the U.S. for example, with Russia and with China. According to their own rules and regulations, our U.S. partners are often not supposed to work with Chinese organizations. And the Chinese may not be allowed to work with the Americans, but they can both work with us.”

And this means, de facto, they are in some cases working together within an EU-based framework. Could this be a way to bring the competing GNSS systems together, on neutral EU soil?

Again Weeden: “Everyone agrees that international cooperation is needed, but the opportunities for the EU are made greater by the fact that the U.S. withholds its own co-operation.”

*Does China Really Care?*

The rules and regulations to which Bischoff was referring include *the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR)*, a set of U.S. government regulations that control the export and import of defense-related articles and services. *ITAR essentially locks China out of any exchange of sensitive U.S. information, equipment, and systems, including most anything related to GNSS.*

Always controversial, ITAR continues to stimulate heated debate in U.S. halls of power. As reported in last month’s edition of Inside GNSS, a U.S. Satellite Export Policy Report, submitted to Congress last April by the Department of Defense and the Department of State, recommended that restrictions on the export of communications and remote sensing satellites be eased, to improve the competitiveness of U.S. companies. However, the report recommended retaining controls on spacecraft technologies used for positioning, navigation, and timing, including GPS.

Weeden pressed his case against what he considers the failed policies of his own country. “With respect to U.S.-China relations, ITAR is a failure,” he said. “It did not help US industry; it has hurt US industry. The withholding of information and cooperation *has not brought China to its knees*.”

Sun Gongling appeared to agree.

“Look,” he said, “let’s take the airline industry — in China we have no major manufacturer of airplanes. So, we have a choice to make: we can buy Boeing airplanes or we can buy Airbus airplanes. If Boeing doesn’t want to sell us their airplanes, then we have to buy Airbus airplanes. It doesn’t make much difference to us. They both make very good airplanes.”

The simple message and the simple truth: China doesn’t need the United States when it has Europe as a trading partner. Does that make Europe a saboteur of U.S. policy?

Sun didn’t put it in those terms; he didn’t even appear to want to suggest it, but the result is the same. U.S. policy that closes its doors to Chinese trade in strategic industries only serves to open doors for other global players like Europe. It certainly does not hurt China. *And if China can’t buy what it needs — not from Europe, not from the United States, not from anyone — it simply develops what it needs from scratch.*

And, if we are to credit that Department of Defense/Department of State report, China is also not above using “any means necessary,” including its intelligence services and “other illicit approaches,” to get around those pesky U.S. rules and regulations.

In the roundtable, Weeden extended his critique of ITAR, applying it to GNSS matters and beyond. “First, as I said, it has hurt U.S. industry; second, *it didn’t stop China from moving straight ahead and putting an operational satellite navigation system into orbit*; and third, it has had no effect on China’s behavior with respect to human rights.” [Again, the _politically correct_ rubbish ]

Sun appeared to grimace and shifted in his seat. Perhaps he was thinking to himself something like, “Here we go again,” but that’s just a supposition — he said nothing.

*Outlook or Look Out?*

The bottom line is that while Europe may have thought it was keeping a strategic edge when it decided to leave China out of Galileo’s inner circle, just as the United States believes ITAR enables it to maintain its own strategic edge, neither has succeeded.* China has simply gone on doing what it seems to do best — powering past all obstacles with a steadfast determination and clearly perceived goals, no matter what anyone else says or thinks.*

Offline conversations suggest that talks about their respective GNSS programs are still going on between the European Commission and Chinese authorities, possibly involving the EC’s Head of Space Activities Paul Weissenberg at DG Enterprise and Industry, with perhaps two or three meetings a year. But what exactly they are saying to one another is a closely held matter. In all likelihood China is now feeling the strength of its upper hand and enjoying Europe’s weakened arguments about partnership and mutual interest.

What can we actually say about the future of European and Chinese GNSS? Both BeiDou and Galileo will be fully operational satellite navigation systems. Nothing can stop either of them now. They will coexist, along with GPS and GLONASS.

Ultimately, they will have to live together. After all, the EU and China sit together on *the Providers Forum of the International Committee on GNSS* and *the ICG’s working group on compatibility and interoperability*.

Judging from the buzz among conference participants over a sumptuous buffet lunch, many people are still waiting for concrete answers to the question of just what that coexistence will ultimately look like. Until then, the uncomfortable questions, awkward pauses, and perplexed looks are likely to continue.





The author, Peter Gutierrez

http://www.insidegnss.com/node/3145

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

samsara said:


> *And if China can’t buy what it needs — not from Europe, not from the United States, not from anyone — it simply develops what it needs from scratch.*



 That's why we are where we are today.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*Yuanwang fleet to carry out 19 space tracking tasks in 2017*

Source: Xinhua 2017-03-29





Yuanwang 远望 6 space tracking ship​
NANJING, March 29 (Xinhua) -- Yuanwang space tracking ships (Yuanwang 远望 means to gaze afar), which follows the progress of satellites and other space-bound craft, *will carry out 19 maritime space monitoring missions in 2017*, according to the maritime satellite measurement and control authority on Wednesday.

*Yuanwang-5 left port Wednesday and Yuanwang-6 started its journey Monday.*

*Yuanwang-7 and the rocket transporting fleet will set sail in April.*

In 2016, Yuanwang ships completed 14 major scientific research and experiment tasks, including maiden flights of the Long March-7 and the Long March-5, and space journeys of the Tiangong-2 space lab and the Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Expedition

Our vision is beyond the earth, the moon , the sun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China develops reusable spacecraft for manned lunar missions*

(People's Daily Online) March 08, 2017






*China is developing a new spacecraft that can carry astronauts to destinations at and beyond low Earth orbit, and can also be used on multiple missions.* The vehicle is a crucial component of the country’s future manned lunar mission.

*Zhang Bonan, chief designer of China’s space program*, told Science and Technology Daily that China’s new spacecraft _will adopt the most advanced technologies_, and is _expected to be launched no later than its foreign counterparts._

“_Among all next-generation spacecraft developed by foreign countries, only America’s Orion Multi-Purpose Crew vehicle is capable of transporting astronauts to the moon. Currently, the best spacecraft’s carrying capacity allows six astronauts to enter low Earth orbit, while the number for manned moon missions is three to four. We hope our new spacecraft *will exceed* these standards,_” Zhang said.

Stressing the importance of the inaugural flight of the Long March-7 carrier rocket in 2016, Zhang noted that China has gained important experience in manned space flight.

“The launch of China’s first manned spacecraft comes 40 years later than those of its foreign counterparts. We hope the launch of our new manned spacecraft will keep pace with leading foreign powers,” Zhang stated. Though authorities have not yet approved the project, research for the spacecraft is currently being carried out, so as to prevent China from lagging behind in the field, the designer added.

China has devoted a handsome sum of money to its space program in recent decades, seeking technological prowess and a position of leadership in the aerospace field. The country *plans to launch its Tianzhou-1 unmanned cargo spacecraft in April*, which will dock with the Tiangong-2 space laboratory.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0308/c90000-9187719.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

The 702 National Aerospace Science and Technology invested nearly 400 million yuan, will greatly boost China's rockets and defense equipment test ability. 





Rocket testing facility


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847052437751943168Source (CN): https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/default/CALT-702.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Long March 11 Cold-launch Solid launch vehicle*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847672644207919104
China Aerospace - Changzheng (CZ) or Long March (LM) 11: Publicity clip (CN; No EngSub)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*BeiDou Milestones Include Accuracy to Within 1 to 2 Meters*

By Stan Goff - Inside GNSS - March 27, 2017

*



*
The Logo of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System​China's domestically produced satellite navigation system *BeiDou has made significant progress in terms of its accuracy*, according to reports out of China earlier this month. At a recent press conference, BeiDou engineers claimed that a new accurate positioning chip can now help users arrive at their destinations with an *error margin of just one to two meters*.

The release of this new chip from BeiDou made it possible to improve positioning accuracy up from 10 meters to within one to two meters, and it also allows users to distinguish the difference between a major highway and a side road.

"_For users, there are two big improvements. One is the time the system takes to process your journey. This is down from 30 seconds to just three seconds. The second improvement is the position accuracy. The system can now tell if the car is on the main road or side road,_" said Li Xueli, an engineer of BeiDou, on the official English-language website of the China News Service (CNS), _ECNS.cn_.

Also, an announcement states that *BeiDou estimates that its satellite navigation system will be installed in more than 10 million Chinese cars this year*. In addition to the automotive industry, BeiDou expects its technology soon to be applied to several other sectors *including city management*, *transportation regulations*, and *care for the elderly*.

*"It is estimated that by 2018, around 18 satellites will be launched, and the global network will more or less be built up. By 2020, over 30 satellites will have been successfully launched, and our BeiDou Navigation Satellite System will cover the world," Chinese rocket scientist Sun Jiadong told Ecns.cn.*

BeiDou's step forward on positioning accuracy shows its determination to challenge the dominance of the other three global satellite navigation systems currently in operation — GPS, Glonass, and Galileo — while also highlighting the quality of China's research and development.

*Total Civil Users Tops 10 Million*

On March 4, the _People’s Daily Online_ reported additional achievements for BeiDou, including an impressive milestone reached regarding the current number of civil users.

According to Fu Yong, head of China National Administration of GNSS and Applications, the BeiDou system civil user base has exceeded 10 million. In addition, BeiDou has finalized an inspection of 18,000 kilometers of gas pipe in Beijing, as Beijing Gas Group plans to replace its former GPS system with the BeiDou system.

*Key indices* such as *accuracy of positioning* and *timing services* are better than design criteria demand, according to BeiDou data findings. The BeiDou system is independently operated by China and is *designed to provide positioning, navigation and timing services with high accuracy for users around the world*.

*BeiDou on a Global Stage*





The model of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System at an expo in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, Nov 1, 2016. [Photo/VCG]​
*BeiDou was in the spotlight in the annual Government Work Report, the latest edition of which Premier Li Keqiang presented to the National People's Congress on March 5, according to China Daily.* The report addressed the promotion of high-end manufacturing and the Belt and Road Initiative, and helping Chinese companies to globalize their equipment and homegrown technologies.

BeiDou, a product of the Chinese National Space Administration, and managed by the China Satellite Navigation Office, plans to accelerate its expansion into economies along the Belt and Road Initiative as *China plans to launch six to eight BeiDou satellites this year*. As previously stated, BeiDou has made significant progress in terms of accuracy of location detection.

*This go-global strategy is part of China's broad plan to build a navigation system with a constellation of 35 satellites by 2020. In comparison, GPS consists of 24 satellites.*

"_The globalization era for BeiDou is coming,_" said Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China. "_China is supporting BeiDou's exports roughly the same way it supports exports of high-speed railway products and technologies. BeiDou will become another high-tech name card for China,_" Miao said.

The GLAC, founded in 1995 to promote the commercial application of BeiDou technologies, in February invited its enterprise members involved in BeiDou-related industries for discussions. With assistance from the National Development and Reform Commission, China's top economic planner, it set up an alliance for enterprises that seek to take BeiDou products and solutions to markets along the Belt and Road Initiative.

"We've received affirmative responses from 27 enterprises within a week. They are all eager to be part of our efforts," Miao said, adding the alliance members will receive financial support from the government.

Policy support for navigation technologies was first articulated in a guidance released by the NDRC in November 2016. It called for more help for enterprises to enable them to apply BeiDou technologies in Thailand, Laos, Indonesia and other Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) countries.

"_*The close economic ties between China and ASEAN will pave the way for BeiDou's entry. More importantly, in Southeast Asian countries located in low latitudes, BeiDou is more accurate than GPS,*_" said Ming Dexiang, director of the BeiDou Open Laboratory, an agency that promotes commercial applications of BeiDou.

For more BeiDou news, read “U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission Releases Staff Report on BeiDou” by clicking here.

http://www.insidegnss.com/node/5389

Copyright © 2017 Gibbons Media & Research LLC, all rights reserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's BeiDou system to expand cooperation to SE Asia*

Xinhua, April 1, 2017

China's home-grown BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) will expand its cooperation to Thailand and Sri Lanka, and then to the entire Southeast Asia, in a bid to go global, the system's operator has said.

Du Li, general manager of Wuhan Optics Valley BeiDou Holding Group Co., told Xinhua recently that his company will continue to explore models for international scientific and technical cooperation on BDS, including the joint construction of base stations, joint technical development and research, personnel training and exchanges, and others.

Wuhan Optics Valley BeiDou established the first batch of three overseas Continuously Operating Reference Stations (CORS) and its networking for BDS in Chonburi Province, eastern Thailand in December 2013, while it is also planning to build a China-ASEAN science and technology city in Thailand for promoting BDS applications.

The Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) consists of 10 countries, including Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos.

Wuhan Optics Valley BeiDou this year will cooperate with Sri Lankan related authorities to develop at least 10 CORS in the South Asian country for such applications as land surveying and mapping, ocean fishery and disaster warning, Du said.

The establishment of CORS in Thailand and Sri Lanka will extend the BDS coverage at least 3,000 km more towards Southeast Asia and South Asia, Du said.

Wuhan Optics Valley BeiDou is based in Wuhan, capital city of Hubei Province in central China. It is in charge of the operations and services of BDS, a GPS-like global positioning system.

By the end of 2016, BDS already had a constellation of 32 satellites.The Belt and Road Initiative is an opportunity for China's space science and technology, said Li Deren, a professor at a state key laboratory in Wuhan University located in Wuhan.

"Our priority is to expand BDS from China to the frontline of the Belt and Road Initiative, and Optics Valley BeiDou is a pioneer," Li said. China-made smartphones, such as Huawei smartphones, will be good platforms for BDS to go overseas as they carry Chinese chips, Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Good... I think we already have beidou..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Arsalan mehmud said:


> Good... I think we already have beidou..



Beidou's international expansion is moving in phases. First entire coverage of China, then China and few neighbouring states, now SEA and SA, and then probably Central Asia. By 2020, at least, the entire Eurasia will be covered with all the services and global satellite coverage will also have been completed.

In this third stage, Thailand and Sri Lanka seem to be chosen. Interesting and strategic choices.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## My-Analogous

Arsalan mehmud said:


> Good... I think we already have beidou..



Yes we have both civilian and military use systems and Pakistan is the only country which is using military version also outside China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

My-Analogous said:


> Yes we have both civilian and military use systems and Pakistan is the only country which is using military version also outside China


This is news better than relying on GPS which can be meddled with. I hope Pakistan can start its own one day or join a project that will give it control for its own use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Path-Finder said:


> This is news better than relying on GPS which can be meddled with. I hope Pakistan can start its own one day or join a project that will give it control for its own use.



You can always go for a regional system. Just like Indian one. will cost us less than 1 billion dollars.


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou is a complete business ecosystem. It brings countless positive externalities from chip makers to private service providers.

Of course, the greatest benefit is increased national security. In the end, one can trust one's own the most.

The choice of Sri Lanka might create concern in India but this is merely a state to state business. As for Myanmar, I think after the veto at the UNSC, the government will be more thankful to China for stopping short what could be a deadly intervention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Ofo cranks up the heat with BeiDou locks for its bikes*
By MA SI and ZHENG YIRAN | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-07







Riders scan ofo bikes in Xi'an, Shaanxi province. [Photo/China Daily]

Chinese bike-sharing startup ofo Inc *will equip its bicycles with BeiDou-enabled smart locks*,* as part of its efforts to leverage the nation's homegrown BeiDou navigation satellite system to offer better-positioning services.*

Ofo signed a deal on Thursday with a local company－ChinaLbs International BV－which will see its bikes in Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province become the first to have BeiDou-enabled smart locks.

Ofo CEO Dai Wei said:* "The BeiDou locks are tailor-made for bicycles in the sharing-economy sector, which can help users better locate bikes in remote areas and boost operating efficiency."*

Beijing Mobike Technology Co Ltd, the arch rival of ofo, is currently using GPS-enabled smart locks for its bicycles. GPS is a navigation satellite system developed by the United States.

"As we further venture into overseas markets, we will help bring the BeiDou navigation system to other countries in future," Dai said.

Currently, ofo operates a fleet of over 2.5 million bicycles, offering transportation to a total of 30 million riders in 47 cities around the world. The company said it handles more than 10 million bike-sharing trips a day.

Ofo said the two partners would also jointly build a big data platform which will help offer better smart transportation services.

"We are glad to cooperate with ofo to promote the development of the BeiDou navigation system in the bike-sharing industry, which is also one of the target areas of our company," said Cao Hongjie, general manager of ChinaLbs International BV.

Ofo is locked in a fierce battle with Mobike for dominance in China as a growing number of local consumers look to cycling for transportation.

***
_
Next time in Mainland, will definitely use Ofo, instead of Mobike. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Considering Cooperation With Russia on Space Debris*
01:13 06.04.2017(updated 01:56 06.04.2017)

*China’s National Space Administration Secretary-General Yulong Tian says that China is contemplating developing cooperation with Russia with respect to space debris.*

COLORADO SPRINGS (Sputnik) — China is contemplating developing cooperation with Russia with respect to space debris, China’s National Space Administration Secretary-General Yulong Tian told Sputnik.

"As for future cooperation, one area is the joint launching campaign. We have a new launch site in Hainan, and Russia has East [Vostochny] Cosmodrome. This could be area of cooperation between China and Russia," Tian said on Wednesday. "Another area is space objects, space debris observations and management. These are the areas that we are exploring for cooperation between China and Russia."

Tian emphasized that China has had very good cooperation with Russia in the area of space.

"We have established a China-Russia joint committee that is under the Prime Minister. Our future cooperation will be focusing on the launch vehicle, joint development and exploration projects," Tian explained.

Tian noted that China and Russia are also working very closely on remote sensing satellite cooperation.

"The inter-governmental cooperation is very good, and we are also working at the industry and commercial level," he stated.

"There are at least two visits are being planned. Next month we will be sending a delegation to Russia for space debris discussion. And we will be sharing the data for observations," Tian said on Wednesday. "And the BRICS, we will have visits in June and in September, when the Chinese delegation will be visiting Russian cosmodrome in the east."

The Secretary-General noted that the visits will be at the level of heads of agencies.

Moreover, Tian said that China and Russia are working on BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) satellite constellation for earth remote sensing.

"I think this not only helps the China-Russia cooperation, but also helps the BRICS countries to work together in space," he said. "Every year we have top level meetings three-four times a year between Russian and China. So, we would consider Russia the closest partner of China."

The Secretary-General said a Chinese delegation will visit Russia for discussions on space debris in May.



China Considering Cooperation With Russia on Space Debris | Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China's lunar sample return mission will pave way for future ambitions*

By Andrew Jones • April 6, 2017





Yutu 玉兔, literally means "Jade Rabbit", China's unmanned lunar rover

_China will launch one of its most complex and exciting missions so far later this year, when Chang'e-5 attempts to land on and collect samples from the Moon before delivering them to Earth—the first such mission by any country for more than four decades. The mission will be an engineering feat and result in some significant science, but it also has some interesting subplots._





CCTV

*CHANGE'5*

Chang'e-5 (嫦娥五号 - Chang'e refers to the Chinese moon goddess) marks the third and final stage of the original China Lunar Exploration Program (CLEP) approved in the early 2000s, which set out to first orbit and map the Moon (Chang'e-1 and 2), then land and rove on the lunar surface (Chang'e-3 and Yutu), and finally collect samples and bring them to Earth for analysis.

Following earlier successes and technological breakthroughs, Chang'e-5 is now scheduled *to launch in late November from Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan Island on a new Long March 5 heavy-lift rocket*.

*The last lunar sample return was the Soviet Union's Luna 24 in 1976*, so China is clearly still catching up. But rather than merely copying Cold War-era missions, as has often been suggested, this will also provide lessons and experience for more ambitious missions in the future.

The Luna 24 ascent stage returned directly to Earth, but China has decided that the Chang'e-5 mission will rely on a lunar orbit rendezvous similar to that used for the Apollo landings. *The 8.2 metric ton Chang'e-5 spacecraft thus consists of a service module, lander, ascent unit, and a return vehicle*.

After collecting samples, the ascent module will lift off and dock with the service module in orbit around the Moon, *nearly 400,000 kilometers away from Earth*. The samples will be transferred to the reentry capsule, which itself will separate from the service module a few thousand kilometers from Earth before reentry and landing.

The lunar orbit rendezvous approach is a very interesting choice we'll look at later, but note for now that this will be the first robotic rendezvous and docking around a planetary body other than the Earth.

*Landing sites and science goals*

Six Apollo and three Soviet robotic Luna missions brought lunar rocks and regolith back to Earth, but the Moon is a large and diverse body and there is much to be learned. According to a paper recently presented at the 48th Lunar and Planetary Science Conference, a number of target sites near Mons Rümker in the northern Oceanus Procellarum are being considered.

Spectral analysis of craters using imaging data from the Chandrayaan-1 Moon Mineralogy Mapper suggests that material at one candidate area is just 1.33 billion years old, meaning Chang'e-5 could be returning by far the youngest lunar basaltic samples yet (Apollo basalt samples were 3 to 4 billion years old).

Planetary Scientist Phil Stooke, using information from another paper to be presented at the European Geoscience meeting in April, mapped out the region containing seven candidate sites identified by scientists with the Chinese Academy of Sciences. Within this, the 'preferred landing area' box marks the candidate site discussed above.





Phil Stooke

*CHANGE'5 LANDING AREA*

The landing region containing candidate landing sites extends from 41 to 45 degrees North, and from 49 to 69 degrees West, within Oceanus Procellarum.

The Chang'e-5 lander will also be carrying three scientific payloads. The Lunar Regolith Penetrating Radar (LRPR) will investigate the subselenean structure and guide the drilling process, which will penetrate to a depth of around two metres and retrieve around around two kilograms of samples. This is similar to the ground-penetrating radar the Yutu rover employed to uncover the previously unknown complexity beneath the surface of Mare Imbrium.

The Lunar Mineralogical Spectrometer (LMS) will collect in-situ measurements and analyze the mineralogical composition of the sample site, look for water absorption features, and provide comparisons with returned samples.

Last but far from least, a Panoramic Camera (PCAM) with stereo capability will be along for the ride and hopefully return spectacular images like those from the panoramic camera on the Yutu rover. Emily Lakdawalla's blog post on the Chang'e-3 data set is an absolute must.

It is expected that all of this will be attempted within *a single lunar day (14 Earth days)* to reduce risk, with the reentry capsule scheduled to touch down in the grasslands of Siziwang Banner in Inner Mongolia—the same landing area used for Shenzhou human spaceflight missions—before the end of December.

The samples will then be immediately sent for analysis at a specially built, but unspecified, laboratory headed by Chinese cosmochemist and CLEP chief scientist Ouyang Ziyuan. It is hoped the mission will reveal new information about the Moon's interior, its thermal evolution, and late-stage volcanism.

*Long March to the Moon and back*

To make a mission of this complexity possible, China has taken a number of incremental and necessary steps to ensure they are ready for the challenge.

The lander and service module are based on successful earlier Chang'e missions, while rendezvous and docking have been proven by Shenzhou missions visiting the Tiangong-1 and 2 space labs.

In 2014, China launched the Chang'e-5 T1 test mission including a reentry capsule nicknamed 'xiao fei' which returned from around the Moon and successfully demonstrated a 'skip reentry'—a maneuver used to help get rid of with the extra energy that comes with high velocity return from the Moon (around 11 km/s compared to 7 km/s from low Earth orbit).

China has also needed to develop a heavy-lift launch vehicle and new launch site to get to this point. The Long March 5 will also be sending an orbiter, lander and rover to Mars in 2020. Another variant, *the 5B*, will allow the country to begin constructing its Mir-class space station around late 2018.

Space missions are also almost always an international effort. Though not yet confirmed, China may once again receive tracking, telemetry and command (TT&C) support from ESA's European Space Operations Center, as was the case for Chang'e-3. In this case tracking stations in Kourou and Maspalomas would provide crucial assistance for the probe's trip to the Moon.





YouTube user Martin Reichman

*Human and Martian subplots *

The fact that the Chang'e-5 will be carrying out a difficult Lunar Orbit Rendezvous rather than a simpler direct return is an indication that the mission is also a small step towards putting astronauts on the Moon.

The country's government has not officially announced a program for human lunar landings, but this, together with the development of a successor to the Shenzhou crewed spacecraft and preliminary work on a Saturn V-class super-heavy launch vehicle (Long March 9), leaves little doubt that China is targeting the Moon around the 2030s.

Another monumental mission that Chang'e-5 rendezvous approach could prove useful for is a Mars sample return, which the country is planning for around 2030 using the requisite Long March 9. Returning samples from the Red Planet, a mission now being studied, could yield clues or direct evidence for past or even present extraterrestrial life, a moment that would be a clear marker in human history (and 'change the worlds' in the words of Bill Nye). NASA also has plans for such a project, but its future is unclear. While there is no 'space race' between China and the United States, this could be one small arena in which they compete for a potentially seismic 'first'. There's a long way to go before sampling Mars, but Chang'e-5 will hopefully be a step along this road.

The other good news is that *Chang'e-5 is far from the end of China's robotic plans for lunar exploration*, which are now being expanded. *Chang'e-4*, the backup to the successful Chang'e-3, is being repurposed for an *unprecedented 2018 far side lander and rover mission*, involving a relay satellite at Earth-Moon Lagrange Point 2, as Emily Lakdawalla details here.

Should both Chang'e-5 and the slightly confusingly later Chang'e-4 mission come off, the backup sample return probe Chang'e-6 is expected to be used to collect material from the lunar far side or south pole. Following this, the early 2020s will see robotic visits separately to both poles.

Read more: the Moon, Chang'E program





*Andrew Jones *
_is a space journalist following China's space program. He is based in Finland and tweets as @AJ_FI._
Read more articles by Andrew Jones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## parkour guy

Arsalan mehmud said:


> Good... I think we already have beidou..


Only in Karachi.


----------



## JSCh

Monday, April 10, 2017, 16:42
*Chinese tracking ship Yuanwang-7 begins space monitoring mission*
By Xinhua



Yuanwang-7 started its maritime space monitoring and communication mission for Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft. (Photo / Zong Zhaodun, China Daily)

NANJING - Chinese space tracking ship Yuanwang-7 started its maritime space monitoring and communication mission for Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, on Monday morning. 

*Yuanwang-7* is sailing into the Pacific Ocean, the first time for the ship to carry out a journey independently. During its maiden voyage in July 2016, the ship was accompanied by Yuanwang-6.

The vessel is also expected to perform emergency response and scientific tasks after reaching its destination in the Pacific Ocean on Thursday.

Designed by China, Yuanwang-7 is 220 meters long, 40 meters high and has a displacement of nearly 30,000 tons.

Yuanwang-7, part of the country's new generation of spacecraft tracking ships, entered service on July 12, 2016. It has performed scientific research and experiment-related tasks, including tracking missions for the maiden flight of the Long March-5, space rendezvous and docking of manned spacecraft Shenzhou-11 and the Tiangong-2 space lab.

The *Yuanwang-1* and Yuanwang-2 ships, China's first-generation space tracking vessels, entered service in 1979, making China the fourth country to master space tracking technology after the United States, Russia and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to launch Shijian-13 experimental sat on Wednesday*

ANDREW JONES

2017/04/10



The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in the hills of Sichuan Province, SW China, in late 2013.

*China is set to launch its first high-throughput satellite, Shijian-13, from Xichang on Wednesday, which will utilise ion propulsion and test space-to-ground laser communications.*

Shijian-13 will be launched to geostationary orbit on a Long March 3B rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre, southwest China, at around 7pm Beijing time on April 12 (11am UTC), according an airspace restriction notice.

The 4.6-tonne satellite is set to be positioned at 110.5E, from where it will provide Ka-band satellite broadband and multimedia services to mainland China and other areas with a message capacity of more than 20 Gbps.

Shijian-13 will also carry out space-to-ground laser communications experiments, which could pave the way to much greater advances in satellite communications capacity.

The satellite has a design lifetime of 15 years and will mark the first full use of China's LIPS-200 xenon ion engines for propulsion.

Using ion engines instead of heavy conventional chemical fuels can allow a satellite to carry greater payloads or reduce launch costs.

The engines were developed by the Lanzhou Institute of Physics (LIP) and were first tested on Shijian-9A, launched in October 2012.





_Above: A Long March 3B launches Belintersat-1 from Xichang in January 2016. _

Following on-orbit testing, the Shijian-13 ('practice-13') satellite will be designated as Zhongxing-16 (Chinasat-16).

The satellite, based on the DFH-3B platform, was manufactured by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and is planned for use in distance learning, medicine, internet access, airborne and maritime communications, and emergency communications.

Launch on Wednesday would be China's fourth orbital mission of 2017, following TJS-2, a Kuaizhou-1A rocket launch, and Tiankun-1.

The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme and of which CAST is a subsidiary, is aiming for close to 30 launches in 2017, with further solid-fuelled rocket launches of small satellites also expected for another state-run space actor, CASIC.

*China's busy April*

Launch of Shijian-13 will kick off a very busy month for the Chinese space programme, which will see a major mission, a national space day and the revealing of a name and logo for the country's 2020 Mars mission.

The main business will be Tianzhou-1, the first test of cargo spacecraft that marks a crucial step towards constructing a space station.

Tianzhou-1 will launch from the new coastal Wenchang Satellite Launch Centre on the second Long March 7 carrier rocket, and, once in orbit, dock with Tiangong-2, with the main aim of testing and proving liquid propellant refuelling technologies in microgravity.

Tianzhou spacecraft, much like Russian Progress or American Cygnus resupply craft, will be required to keep the future Chinese Space Station (CSS) fuelled and its astronauts fully sustained and supplied.

Preparations for launch are being finalised on Hainan Island, and the Yuanwang-7 tracking ship has started its maritime space monitoring and communication tasks ready for the mission.

Current rumours and projections suggest a launch for either April 20 or 23 and live streams of the launch will be available.

_




Above: Tianzhou-1 undergoing testing at the AIT centre in North China._

On April 24, the anniversary of the launch of the country’s first satellite (Dongfanghong-1) in 1970, China will host its second national ‘Space Day’, as part of space and science education outreach, and seeking to secure political rewards for the ruling Communist Party for major achievements.

The occasion will also be used to announce the winners of a public competition to both name and create a logo for China’s 2020 Mars mission, which includes an orbiter, lander and rover.

A competition to give a more attractive name to the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), a space science mission which launches in June, will also close.

*Further telecommunications launches*

In June China will launch Shijian-18, the first test of the new DFH-5 satellite bus. With a mass of up to 7 tonnes, the new platform requires the heavy-lift Long March 5 to loft it to nearly 36,000 km above the Earth.

The mission will be the second for the new carrier rocket, with China hoping for a less dramatic launch than its ultimately successful debut in November.

Zhongxing-9A is another planned summer comms sat launch, which will see the DFH-4 bus based Ku-band satellite sent to 92° E in geostationary orbit on a Long March 3B/E from Xichang.

China aims to use DFH-4 and -5 satellite platforms to make the internet available in aircraft cabins, high speed trains and even remote mountainous areas by 2025.

Other communications satellites planned for launch this year, according to Nasaspaceflight.com, are Zhongxing-6C around September and an international contracted launch, Alcomsat-1, for Algeria.





_Above: A model DFH-4E satellite bus on display at Zhuhai Air Show in 2012._

http://gbtimes.com/china/china-launch-shijian-13-experimental-sat-wednesday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Press release*




_Signing of the minutes of the successful ASAN flight acceptance review held in Kiruna on 31. March 2017. From left to right: Martin Wieser (IRF), Zhang Aibing (NSSC), Wang Lei (CAS). (Image Credit: IRF/NSSC/CAS)_
*Swedish Institute of Space Physics goes back to the Moon*




_The Advanced Small Analyzer for Neutrals (ASAN) instrument on Chang'e 4. (Image Credit: IRF)_

On April 7, the Swedish Institute of Space Physics successfully delivered the flight model of the Advanced Small Analyzer for Neutrals (ASAN) instrument to the National Space Science Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing, China. The ASAN instrument will be launched at the end of 2018 onboard the Chinese Chang'e 4 mission to the Moon. Chang'e 4 consists of an orbiter, lander and rover.
*Landing on the surface*
Chang'e 4 lander and rover will land on the invisible far side of the Moon, where they will investigate the lunar environment. Mounted on the rover, the ASAN instrument will examine the interaction of the solar wind with the lunar surface by measuring energetic neutral atoms and ions emitted from the lunar surface. The ASAN instrument will perform these measurements from a vantage point of only 60 cm above ground. The Chang'e 4 rover is planned to make observations for at least three months on the surface.
*Return to the surface of the Moon*




_The Swedish built Hasselblad camera was used in the Apollo missions. Here mounted on the chest of the spacesuit of an astronaut. See this web page in NASA for more information about this image. (Image Credit: NASA (taken by the use of a Hasselblad camera of course))_

The ASAN instrument will mark the return of Swedish built scientific instruments to the lunar surface after the famous Hasselblad cameras used during the Apollo missions.
*Ongoing science*
The ASAN instrument will allow a continuation of the very successful research initiated with the participation in the Indian Chandrayaan-1 mission with the SARA instrument. A wide range of ground breaking discoveries about the interaction of the solar wind with the lunar surface were made, including the first image of a mini-magnetosphere on the Moon. Many of the open questions raised by SARA measurements made from orbit, will find an answer with ground truth data obtained by the ASAN instrument.

Contact:
*Dr. Martin Wieser, IRF Kiruna, tel. +46-980-79198, wieser@irf.se*
_The Swedish Institute of Space Physics (IRF) is a governmental research institute which conducts research and postgraduate education in atmospheric physics, space physics and space technology. Measurements are made in the atmosphere, ionosphere, magnetosphere and around other planets with the help of ground-based equipment (including radar), stratospheric balloons and satellites. IRF was established (as Kiruna Geophysical Observatory) in 1957 and its first satellite instrument was launched in 1968. The head office is in Kiruna (geographic coordinates 67.84° N, 20.41° E) and IRF also has offices in Umeå, Uppsala and Lund.

http://www.irf.se/Topical/Press/?db... Space Physics goes back to the Moon&dbsec=P3_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3B set for experimental ChinaSat-16 launch*
April 11, 2017 by Rui C. Barbosa




The Chinese are set to return to launch action with the lofting of a new experimental communications satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. The launch will be conducted by the Long March 3B G2 ‘Chang Zheng-3B/G2’ (Y43) from the LC2 Launch Complex at the Sichuan province site, with T-0 expected to occur at 11:02 UTC.

*Chinese Launch:*

The 4.6-tonne satellite was developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and is based on the DFH-3B satellite platform. Shijian-13 was the satellite’s original designation, before being renamed Zhongxing-16 (ChinaSat-16).

The new satellite will test a new electric propulsion system to be used for orbit raising and station keeping at a geosynchronous altitude. It also carries the first high-throughput satellite payload (HTS) developed by China.




The satellite features a Ka-band broadband communications system capable of transmitting 20 gigabytes of data per second, making it the most powerful communications satellite the nation has developed to date.

According to Wang Min, deputy head of the CAST’s Institute of Telecommunication Satellite, ChinaSat-16 will provide better access to the Internet on planes and high-speed trains, with the increase in satellite throughput provided by the new satellite that will be located at 110.5° East.

The satellite is able to provide 26 user beams covering China and offshore areas – allowing it to also cover airborne and maritime communications and emergency communications, using Ka-band satellite broadband and multimedia services.

With a lifetime of 15 years, the satellite will be operated by China Satcom.

The satellite will also conduct space-to-ground laser communications experiments.




The DFH-3 (Dongfanghong-3) platform is a medium-capacity telecommunications satellite platform designed and developed by CAST.

The platform can be used for multiple telecommunications payloads for providing a range of services, including fixed communication, international satellite communication, national and regional communication, wideband data communication, mobile communication and direct broadcast; military communication, spacecraft tracking and data relay.

It comprises six subsystems: control, power, propulsion, measurement & control, structure and thermal control subsystem. The platform configuration features module subdivision, which includes a communication module, propulsion module, service module and solar array.

The platform adopts three-axis stabilized attitude control mode, with solar array output power of 1.7 kw by the end of its design lifetime. Its mass is 2,100kg with payload capacity 220kg.

*See Also*

Chinese Forum Section
65 Launch Vehicle Manuals (L2)
Click here to Join L2
The DFH-3 satellite platform has been successfully applied in the Beidou navigation test satellite, and other satellites, all of which are currently operating normally.

During numerous flight missions, the maturity and reliability of the DFH-3 platform have been proved. Moreover, it has strong expansion capacity and can be upgraded to some space exploration missions, such as meteorological satellite and lunar resource satellite services.

Its onboard Ion thrusters are designed for a wide variety of missions.

These thrusters have high specific impulses, that is, ratio of thrust to the rate of propellant consumption, so they require significantly less propellant for a given mission than would be needed with chemical propulsion.

Ion propulsion is even considered to be mission enabling for some cases where sufficient chemical propellant cannot be carried on the spacecraft to accomplish the desired mission.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles.

Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is at the moment the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.




The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.




The first two stages, as well as the four strap-on boosters, use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.




The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1”) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with a specific impulse at 3,092 m/s.

The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage won’t be used on this launch.

The typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. The boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, with separation from the first stage one second later. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.

Separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

Separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will last for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage is followed by a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.




The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25 UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

No related posts.
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2017/04/long-march-3b-chinasat-16-launch/

Potential launch time: April 12 around 11:02 UTC*

A0768/17* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255858E1135553-N255223E1142456. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 12 APR 10:58 2017 UNTIL 12 APR 11:44 2017. CREATED: 07 APR 11:28 2017

*A0767/17* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: 272200E1083650-N273125E1074313-N271528E1073948-N270603E1083315.VERT ICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 12 APR 10:57 2017 UNTIL 12 APR 11:33 2017. CREATED: 07 APR 11:23 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcwNDI1MTYyMA==.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China’s Long March 3B Lofts Shijian-13 Satellite to Test High-Throughput Communications & Ion Drive*
 
April 12, 2017

*China’s Long March 3B rocket blasted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on Wednesday, lifting into orbit the country’s first high-throughput communications satellite that is set for an experimental mission to test out electric propulsion and laser communications.*

*Lifting off from China’s Sichuan province at 11:04 UTC, 7:04 p.m. local time, Long March 3B was to turn to the south east to fly over the Chinese mainland before heading out over the Pacific Ocean for the standard half-hour ascent profile into a highly elliptical Geostationary Transfer Orbit. Official confirmation of launch success came forward through Chinese media around one hour after liftoff.*

*The 4,600-Kilogram satellite Long March 3B was carrying is known as Shijian-13 or ChinaSat-16 developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and operated in a cooperation between CAST and communications provider ChinaSatcom. Shijian-13 was the original name of the satellite, flying under China’s space technology test program, while the ChinaSat-16 designation places it under the country’s state-controlled satellite communications program.*

*Shijian-13 carries the first high-throughput satellite (HTS) payload developed by China and it will test a new electric propulsion system for orbit-raising and stationkeeping in Geostationary Orbit.*

*The satellite hosts a broadband communications system operating in the Ka-Band frequency range and capable of a data throughput of 20gbps, making it the most powerful communications satellite sent into orbit by the Chinese. Shijian-13’s Ka-Band payload will provide 26 user beams covering the Chinese mainland and offshore areas, also delivering connectivity to airborne and maritime users as well as supporting emergency communications.*

*The satellite will deliver multimedia services and Internet connectivity with special focus on aeronautical services and China’s high-speed trains. Services delivered by the satellite will also be used for distance learning and telemedicine, connecting remote areas of the country.*

*Shijian-13 will take up station at 110.5 degrees East from where it can cover the entire Chinese territory as well as the Asia-Pacific Region.*

*In addition to its HTS payload, Shijian-13 is hosting a new electric propulsion system centered around the LIPS-200 ion engine developed by the Lanzhou Institute of Physics and first flight-tested on the Shijian-9A satellite in 2012.*

*Ion engines employ a heavy atomic species, typically Xenon, that is ionized, accelerated in an electric field and expelled at extremely high velocity – allowing the system to operate extremely efficiently in terms of the impulse achieved. Compared to conventional chemical rocket engines, ion engine systems offer a tenfold increase in specific impulse, but only reach a fraction of the thrust – making them suitable for in-orbit maneuvers over an extended time period whereas chemical propulsion is used for large changes in velocity in a short time span.*




LIPS-200 – Image: Lanzhou Institute of Physics
*
Electric propulsion systems have the major benefit of increasing the payload mass a satellite is carrying or decreasing launch costs through reduction of spacecraft mass.*

*The LIPS-200 propulsion system comprises the ion thruster itself, a power processing unit, electric-propulsion control unit, Xenon tank, pressure regulation & flow control unit and a line connection unit. The overall mass of the system is 36 Kilograms, excluding the Xenon propellant.*

*The LIPS-200 ion thruster delivers a nominal thrust of 40 millinewtons at a specific impulse of 3136 seconds, requiring 1,200 Watts of electrical power during operation. Ground testing validated the design parameters of the engine over a 7500-hour operation period, but flight testing over several years in the operational space environment is necessary before declaring the system fully operational.*




LIPS-200 Architecture – Image: Lanzhou Institute of Physics
*
On the Shijian-13 mission, LIPS-200 will be primarily used for stationkeeping in Geostationary Orbit. Stationkeeping is necessary due to perturbations in the satellite’s orbit caused by gravitational influences from Earth as well as solar pressure which, in combination, cause a GEO satellite to drift in the East-West direction and induce a North-South motion that would eventually place the satellite into an inclined orbit. East-West stationkeeping only requires 1.3m/s of delta-v per year and is almost negligible in propellant consumption when using conventional thrusters, however, North-South stationkeeping (NSSK) requires around 50m/s per year.*

*China outlined a plan to employ electric propulsion for NSSK to fully certify the technology and understand its capabilities before implementing it in other areas such as transfer from LEO to GEO and deep space exploration.*

*No information is available on the laser communications terminal reportedly carried by Shijian-13. China made a number of developments in this area in recent years, specifically the inauguration of ultra-secure quantum communications that are completed via optical laser terminals. Extending this technology from Low Earth Orbit to Geostationary Orbit would mark a major accomplishment in the country’s continuing drive in the area of quantum computing and communications.*

*Shijian-13 is based on the upgraded DFH-3B satellite platform with a bus size of 2.2 by 2.0 by 3.1 meters, capable of hosting payloads in the 500kg range. The bus includes six principal subsystems to provide a stable platform for the payload with the bus in charge of power generation & distribution, propulsion, attitude determination and control, thermal control and data handling. The three-axis stabilized platform has a nominal end-of-life power supply of 1,700 Watts and a life expectancy of at least 15 years.*

*Tasked with launching the Shijian-13 satellite was the Long March 3B/G2 (Y43) launch vehicle, weighing in at 456,000 Kilograms and standing 56.33 meters tall with a core diameter of 3.35 meters. The rocket comprises four boosters and a three-stage stack with the lower stages consuming hypergolic propellants, Unsymmetrical Dimethylhydrazine and Nitrogen Tetroxide while the third stage uses cryogenic propellants, Liquid Hydrogen and Liquid Oxygen.*

*Long March 3 thundered off at 11:04 UTC with a thrust of 604 metric ton-force, rising into the skies over the Xichang launch base in the Sichuan province in south-western China. After a vertical ascent of a few seconds, the rocket began to pitch and roll onto its planned ascent path, taking it south-east across China before passing over the Pacific Ocean.*

*With all engines firing at full throttle, Long March 3B/E burned 2,350 Kilograms of propellant per second as it started racing uphill and making its way downrange, passing Mach 1 and encountering Maximum Aerodynamic Pressure. Each of the four boosters delivered 75,500 Kilogram-force of additional thrust to the vehicle using a single DaFY-5-1 engine. The boosters consumed their propellant load of 41,200kg, each, over the course of a burn of 140 seconds after which they dropped away from the three-stage rocket.*

*With the boosters gone, the Core Stage continued powering the vehicle using a DaFY-6-1 cluster of four engines delivering 302 metric tons of thrust. Overall, the 24.8-meter tall first stage launched with a propellant load of 186,200 Kilograms that was expended in two minutes and 38 seconds. Immediately after engine cutoff of the first stage, the second stage commanded its four-chamber vernier engine to ignite as part of the hot-staging sequence employed by the Long March 3B.*

*A series of 14 pyrotechnic bolts were fired to disconnect the first and second stage, allowing the second stage’s four-chamber vernier engine to move the stack away from the empty core with a thrust of five tons. Moments after staging, the second stage ignited its DaFY-20-1 main engine, soaring up to a full thrust of 75,660 Kilogram-force to continue powered ascent. Overall, the second stage launched with a propellant load of 49,400 Kilograms measuring 12.92 meters in length and 3.35 meters in diameter.*

*While the second stage was firing, Long March 3B departed the dense atmosphere, making it safe to jettison the protective payload fairing and expose the Shijian-13 satellite for the rest of its ride uphill.*

*The second stage performed a nominal burn of 178 seconds with the vernier engine burning about six seconds longer than the main engine. Immediately after shutdown, the pyrotechnic stage separation system was initiated and solid-fueled retrorockets moved the second stage away.*

*One second after staging, the 12.4-meter long third stage ignited its two cryogenic YF-75 engines, generating a total thrust of 16,000 Kilogram-force as part of its initial burn to accelerate the stack to orbital velocity in order to enter a Low Earth Parking Orbit.*

*The Low Earth Parking orbit, around 190 Kilometers in altitude, was reached after a third stage burn of around four minutes and 45 seconds, marking the start of a coast phase. The coast phase, nearly 11 minutes in duration, was set up to allow the stack to fly to a position where the second burn could be performed around the equator passage so that the high-point of the orbit would be placed over the equator.*

*This second burn lasted for approximately three minutes and 15 seconds and was followed by a variable velocity adjustment that involved the vernier engines of the third stage which continued to fire until the navigation platform sensed that the targeted injection velocity was achieved, thus optimizing the accuracy of the orbital insertion with spacecraft separation occurring approximately 26 minutes after launch.*

http://spaceflight101.com/long-march-3b-launches-shijian-13/



*实践十三号的五宗“最”—让你永不失联*

2017-04-12 CAST_CASC 中国空间技术研究院

实践十三号（中星16号）卫星的成功发射是建设航天强国的又一重要标志性成就，使中国卫星通信能力实现重大跨越。中国由此叩开通信卫星“高通量时代”的大门。







▲高通量卫星的技术特点

作为东方红三号B平台全配置首发星、我国首颗高通量通信卫星、我国首颗电推进工程化应用的卫星，实践十三号（中星16号）卫星在国内高轨卫星领域创造了五宗“最”。

*01最先在我国卫星上应用Ka频段多波束宽带通信系统*

通信总容量超过20Gbit/s,卫星将引领我国高通量卫星通信技术发展；可支持多用户、大容量双向载荷，在广大地区通过该卫星进行数据高速下载的同时，可支持大量用户高速上传数据。






▲高通量卫星系统和传统卫星通信系统对比

*02最先实现在我国高轨卫星上使用电推进*

东方红－3B卫星平台是我国研制的最新一代中等容量通信卫星平台，它采用了综合电子、电推进、高效热控、锂离子蓄电池等先进技术，这些技术可推广应用至其他平台，有效促进卫星平台能力，将实现我国卫星平台技术水平跨越式提升。





▲通信卫星事业部研制团队

电推进系统在无需消耗化学推进剂情况下就能够完成卫星全寿命期内南北位置保持任务，卫星可承载能力显著提升，功用更加强大。电推进是一种先进的空间推进技术，相对于传统的化学推进，具有高比冲、小推力、长寿命、高可靠等特点。在长寿命航天器上应用电推进能大幅减少推进剂的携带量，提高有效载荷比，延长航天器寿命。研究院就瞄准国际前沿，将电推进作为平台标准配置，抓总开展了大量的设计、仿真和分析。这对我国高轨卫星来说是具有革命性的技术突破，卫星承载能力显著提升。






▲兰州空间技术物理研究所的研究人员正装配电推力器

*03最先在我国高轨卫星上搭载激光通信系统*

由于激光通信具有高带宽、高传输速率优点，是满足大容量、高速率通信的重要手段之一，我院研制团队与哈尔滨工业大学等单位联合攻关，成功将激光通信系统应用于高通量卫星，相关技术指标达到国际先进水平。






▲实践十三号（中星16号）号运行原理图

*04最先在我国卫星上把技术试验和示范应用相结合*

作为我国首颗Ka宽带通信卫星，实践13号（中星16号）卫星在完成东方红－3B卫星平台和载荷新技术一系列在轨试验验证后，卫星将纳入“中星”卫星系列，被命名为中星16号卫星，开展Ka频段宽带通信系统的应用推广，提供双向宽带通信示范化运营服务，这样可加速科研成果的应用转化，既满足了新技术在轨试验的目的，又满足了载荷示范应用的要求，提高了工程综合效益。 






▲高通量卫星的应用领域

*05最先将我国地球静止轨道卫星发射窗口时间由凌晨提前至傍晚19点 *

在以往的卫星发射任务中，主要考虑卫星的安全余量，发射窗口时间通常选在凌晨零时左右。在实践十三号（中星16号）卫星发射窗口的确定过程中，研制团队充分研究了发射窗口提前所导致的地影时间增加、测控不可见弧段延长、变轨期间蓄电池放电等不利影响，并利用东方红三号B平台技术革新所带来的性能提升，制定了详细的飞行程序和预案，在新窗口下成功完成了发射任务，实现了卫星可在2个窗口时间选择发射的先例，同时也保证了工作人员的正常作息时间。本次发射标志着我国卫星发射及运营管理水平在多样化的道路上取得了长足进步。





▲实践十三号（中星16号）卫星成功发射

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rmm2NXhN_Ie6ZwJblo_TVg

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *China’s Long March 3B Lofts Shijian-13 Satellite to Test High-Throughput Communications & Ion Drive*
> 
> April 12, 2017
> 
> *China’s Long March 3B rocket blasted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on Wednesday, lifting into orbit the country’s first high-throughput communications satellite that is set for an experimental mission to test out electric propulsion and laser communications.*
> 
> *Lifting off from China’s Sichuan province at 11:04 UTC, 7:04 p.m. local time, Long March 3B was to turn to the south east to fly over the Chinese mainland before heading out over the Pacific Ocean for the standard half-hour ascent profile into a highly elliptical Geostationary Transfer Orbit. Official confirmation of launch success came forward through Chinese media around one hour after liftoff.*
> 
> *The 4,600-Kilogram satellite Long March 3B was carrying is known as Shijian-13 or ChinaSat-16 developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and operated in a cooperation between CAST and communications provider ChinaSatcom. Shijian-13 was the original name of the satellite, flying under China’s space technology test program, while the ChinaSat-16 designation places it under the country’s state-controlled satellite communications program.*
> 
> *Shijian-13 carries the first high-throughput satellite (HTS) payload developed by China and it will test a new electric propulsion system for orbit-raising and stationkeeping in Geostationary Orbit.*
> 
> *The satellite hosts a broadband communications system operating in the Ka-Band frequency range and capable of a data throughput of 20gbps, making it the most powerful communications satellite sent into orbit by the Chinese. Shijian-13’s Ka-Band payload will provide 26 user beams covering the Chinese mainland and offshore areas, also delivering connectivity to airborne and maritime users as well as supporting emergency communications.*
> 
> *The satellite will deliver multimedia services and Internet connectivity with special focus on aeronautical services and China’s high-speed trains. Services delivered by the satellite will also be used for distance learning and telemedicine, connecting remote areas of the country.*
> 
> *Shijian-13 will take up station at 110.5 degrees East from where it can cover the entire Chinese territory as well as the Asia-Pacific Region.*
> 
> *In addition to its HTS payload, Shijian-13 is hosting a new electric propulsion system centered around the LIPS-200 ion engine developed by the Lanzhou Institute of Physics and first flight-tested on the Shijian-9A satellite in 2012.*
> 
> *Ion engines employ a heavy atomic species, typically Xenon, that is ionized, accelerated in an electric field and expelled at extremely high velocity – allowing the system to operate extremely efficiently in terms of the impulse achieved. Compared to conventional chemical rocket engines, ion engine systems offer a tenfold increase in specific impulse, but only reach a fraction of the thrust – making them suitable for in-orbit maneuvers over an extended time period whereas chemical propulsion is used for large changes in velocity in a short time span.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIPS-200 – Image: Lanzhou Institute of Physics
> *
> Electric propulsion systems have the major benefit of increasing the payload mass a satellite is carrying or decreasing launch costs through reduction of spacecraft mass.*
> 
> *The LIPS-200 propulsion system comprises the ion thruster itself, a power processing unit, electric-propulsion control unit, Xenon tank, pressure regulation & flow control unit and a line connection unit. The overall mass of the system is 36 Kilograms, excluding the Xenon propellant.*
> 
> *The LIPS-200 ion thruster delivers a nominal thrust of 40 millinewtons at a specific impulse of 3136 seconds, requiring 1,200 Watts of electrical power during operation. Ground testing validated the design parameters of the engine over a 7500-hour operation period, but flight testing over several years in the operational space environment is necessary before declaring the system fully operational.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIPS-200 Architecture – Image: Lanzhou Institute of Physics
> *
> On the Shijian-13 mission, LIPS-200 will be primarily used for stationkeeping in Geostationary Orbit. Stationkeeping is necessary due to perturbations in the satellite’s orbit caused by gravitational influences from Earth as well as solar pressure which, in combination, cause a GEO satellite to drift in the East-West direction and induce a North-South motion that would eventually place the satellite into an inclined orbit. East-West stationkeeping only requires 1.3m/s of delta-v per year and is almost negligible in propellant consumption when using conventional thrusters, however, North-South stationkeeping (NSSK) requires around 50m/s per year.*
> 
> *China outlined a plan to employ electric propulsion for NSSK to fully certify the technology and understand its capabilities before implementing it in other areas such as transfer from LEO to GEO and deep space exploration.*
> 
> *No information is available on the laser communications terminal reportedly carried by Shijian-13. China made a number of developments in this area in recent years, specifically the inauguration of ultra-secure quantum communications that are completed via optical laser terminals. Extending this technology from Low Earth Orbit to Geostationary Orbit would mark a major accomplishment in the country’s continuing drive in the area of quantum computing and communications.*
> 
> *Shijian-13 is based on the upgraded DFH-3B satellite platform with a bus size of 2.2 by 2.0 by 3.1 meters, capable of hosting payloads in the 500kg range. The bus includes six principal subsystems to provide a stable platform for the payload with the bus in charge of power generation & distribution, propulsion, attitude determination and control, thermal control and data handling. The three-axis stabilized platform has a nominal end-of-life power supply of 1,700 Watts and a life expectancy of at least 15 years.*
> 
> *Tasked with launching the Shijian-13 satellite was the Long March 3B/G2 (Y43) launch vehicle, weighing in at 456,000 Kilograms and standing 56.33 meters tall with a core diameter of 3.35 meters. The rocket comprises four boosters and a three-stage stack with the lower stages consuming hypergolic propellants, Unsymmetrical Dimethylhydrazine and Nitrogen Tetroxide while the third stage uses cryogenic propellants, Liquid Hydrogen and Liquid Oxygen.*
> 
> *Long March 3 thundered off at 11:04 UTC with a thrust of 604 metric ton-force, rising into the skies over the Xichang launch base in the Sichuan province in south-western China. After a vertical ascent of a few seconds, the rocket began to pitch and roll onto its planned ascent path, taking it south-east across China before passing over the Pacific Ocean.*
> 
> *With all engines firing at full throttle, Long March 3B/E burned 2,350 Kilograms of propellant per second as it started racing uphill and making its way downrange, passing Mach 1 and encountering Maximum Aerodynamic Pressure. Each of the four boosters delivered 75,500 Kilogram-force of additional thrust to the vehicle using a single DaFY-5-1 engine. The boosters consumed their propellant load of 41,200kg, each, over the course of a burn of 140 seconds after which they dropped away from the three-stage rocket.*
> 
> *With the boosters gone, the Core Stage continued powering the vehicle using a DaFY-6-1 cluster of four engines delivering 302 metric tons of thrust. Overall, the 24.8-meter tall first stage launched with a propellant load of 186,200 Kilograms that was expended in two minutes and 38 seconds. Immediately after engine cutoff of the first stage, the second stage commanded its four-chamber vernier engine to ignite as part of the hot-staging sequence employed by the Long March 3B.*
> 
> *A series of 14 pyrotechnic bolts were fired to disconnect the first and second stage, allowing the second stage’s four-chamber vernier engine to move the stack away from the empty core with a thrust of five tons. Moments after staging, the second stage ignited its DaFY-20-1 main engine, soaring up to a full thrust of 75,660 Kilogram-force to continue powered ascent. Overall, the second stage launched with a propellant load of 49,400 Kilograms measuring 12.92 meters in length and 3.35 meters in diameter.*
> 
> *While the second stage was firing, Long March 3B departed the dense atmosphere, making it safe to jettison the protective payload fairing and expose the Shijian-13 satellite for the rest of its ride uphill.*
> 
> *The second stage performed a nominal burn of 178 seconds with the vernier engine burning about six seconds longer than the main engine. Immediately after shutdown, the pyrotechnic stage separation system was initiated and solid-fueled retrorockets moved the second stage away.*
> 
> *One second after staging, the 12.4-meter long third stage ignited its two cryogenic YF-75 engines, generating a total thrust of 16,000 Kilogram-force as part of its initial burn to accelerate the stack to orbital velocity in order to enter a Low Earth Parking Orbit.*
> 
> *The Low Earth Parking orbit, around 190 Kilometers in altitude, was reached after a third stage burn of around four minutes and 45 seconds, marking the start of a coast phase. The coast phase, nearly 11 minutes in duration, was set up to allow the stack to fly to a position where the second burn could be performed around the equator passage so that the high-point of the orbit would be placed over the equator.*
> 
> *This second burn lasted for approximately three minutes and 15 seconds and was followed by a variable velocity adjustment that involved the vernier engines of the third stage which continued to fire until the navigation platform sensed that the targeted injection velocity was achieved, thus optimizing the accuracy of the orbital insertion with spacecraft separation occurring approximately 26 minutes after launch.*
> 
> http://spaceflight101.com/long-march-3b-launches-shijian-13/
> 
> 
> 
> *实践十三号的五宗“最”—让你永不失联*
> 
> 2017-04-12 CAST_CASC 中国空间技术研究院
> 
> 实践十三号（中星16号）卫星的成功发射是建设航天强国的又一重要标志性成就，使中国卫星通信能力实现重大跨越。中国由此叩开通信卫星“高通量时代”的大门。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲高通量卫星的技术特点
> 
> 作为东方红三号B平台全配置首发星、我国首颗高通量通信卫星、我国首颗电推进工程化应用的卫星，实践十三号（中星16号）卫星在国内高轨卫星领域创造了五宗“最”。
> 
> *01最先在我国卫星上应用Ka频段多波束宽带通信系统*
> 
> 通信总容量超过20Gbit/s,卫星将引领我国高通量卫星通信技术发展；可支持多用户、大容量双向载荷，在广大地区通过该卫星进行数据高速下载的同时，可支持大量用户高速上传数据。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲高通量卫星系统和传统卫星通信系统对比
> 
> *02最先实现在我国高轨卫星上使用电推进*
> 
> 东方红－3B卫星平台是我国研制的最新一代中等容量通信卫星平台，它采用了综合电子、电推进、高效热控、锂离子蓄电池等先进技术，这些技术可推广应用至其他平台，有效促进卫星平台能力，将实现我国卫星平台技术水平跨越式提升。
> 
> View attachment 390258
> 
> ▲通信卫星事业部研制团队
> 
> 电推进系统在无需消耗化学推进剂情况下就能够完成卫星全寿命期内南北位置保持任务，卫星可承载能力显著提升，功用更加强大。电推进是一种先进的空间推进技术，相对于传统的化学推进，具有高比冲、小推力、长寿命、高可靠等特点。在长寿命航天器上应用电推进能大幅减少推进剂的携带量，提高有效载荷比，延长航天器寿命。研究院就瞄准国际前沿，将电推进作为平台标准配置，抓总开展了大量的设计、仿真和分析。这对我国高轨卫星来说是具有革命性的技术突破，卫星承载能力显著提升。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲兰州空间技术物理研究所的研究人员正装配电推力器
> 
> *03最先在我国高轨卫星上搭载激光通信系统*
> 
> 由于激光通信具有高带宽、高传输速率优点，是满足大容量、高速率通信的重要手段之一，我院研制团队与哈尔滨工业大学等单位联合攻关，成功将激光通信系统应用于高通量卫星，相关技术指标达到国际先进水平。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲实践十三号（中星16号）号运行原理图
> 
> *04最先在我国卫星上把技术试验和示范应用相结合*
> 
> 作为我国首颗Ka宽带通信卫星，实践13号（中星16号）卫星在完成东方红－3B卫星平台和载荷新技术一系列在轨试验验证后，卫星将纳入“中星”卫星系列，被命名为中星16号卫星，开展Ka频段宽带通信系统的应用推广，提供双向宽带通信示范化运营服务，这样可加速科研成果的应用转化，既满足了新技术在轨试验的目的，又满足了载荷示范应用的要求，提高了工程综合效益。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲高通量卫星的应用领域
> 
> *05最先将我国地球静止轨道卫星发射窗口时间由凌晨提前至傍晚19点 *
> 
> 在以往的卫星发射任务中，主要考虑卫星的安全余量，发射窗口时间通常选在凌晨零时左右。在实践十三号（中星16号）卫星发射窗口的确定过程中，研制团队充分研究了发射窗口提前所导致的地影时间增加、测控不可见弧段延长、变轨期间蓄电池放电等不利影响，并利用东方红三号B平台技术革新所带来的性能提升，制定了详细的飞行程序和预案，在新窗口下成功完成了发射任务，实现了卫星可在2个窗口时间选择发射的先例，同时也保证了工作人员的正常作息时间。本次发射标志着我国卫星发射及运营管理水平在多样化的道路上取得了长足进步。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲实践十三号（中星16号）卫星成功发射
> 
> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rmm2NXhN_Ie6ZwJblo_TVg




Just for reference here, ViaSat1 launched in 2011, has a throughput of 140Gb, compared with 20 Gb of this satellite in 2017. 

It seems China is at least 2-3 generations behind the leading American commercial operators.


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just for reference here, ViaSat1 launched in 2011, has a throughput of 140Gb, compared with 20 Gb of this satellite in 2017.
> 
> It seems China is at least 2-3 generations behind the leading American commercial operators.




You are right, China is indeed behind US in high-throughput communication satellite technologies, but with the determination, the deep pocket, and the dedicated engineers and scientists, China may very well repeat the story of Super Computer on this front, with 100% domestic technology, from Launching vehicle to all payloads on board of satellites.

You "love" China so much that sometimes gives us an impression that you have already given up on your native India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## terranMarine

Dungeness said:


> You are right, China is indeed behind US in high-throughput communication satellite technologies, but with the determination, the deep pocket, and the dedicated engineers and scientists, China may very well repeat the story of Super Computer on this front, with 100% domestic technology, from Launching vehicle to all payloads on board of satellites.
> 
> You "love" China so much that sometimes gives us an impression that you have already given up on your native India.



That's why he doesn't compare India with US, only China vs US. I'm convinced one day he will leave India for good and settle down in US which he really should.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* China Focus: China launches 1st high-throughput communications satellite *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-12 21:53:08_|_Editor: An_



A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying Shijian-13, China's first high-throughput communications satellite, blasts off from the launching pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 12, 2017. Shijian-13 has a higher message capacity than all of China's previous communications satellites combined and will provide better Internet access in less-developed regions, as well as on planes and high-speed trains. (Xinhua/Ye Lefeng)

XICHANG, April 12 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese satellite will not only help those at the scene of natural disasters report on emergencies but enable passengers on high-speed trains to watch high-definition videos.

Shijian-13, China's first high-throughput communications satellite, was launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 7:04 p.m. Wednesday.

The satellite, with a transfer capacity of 20 Gbps and a designed orbital life of 15 years, was carried into orbit by a Long March-3B carrier rocket, the 246th mission for Long March carrier rockets.

Shijian-13 has a higher message capacity than all of China's previous communications satellites combined and will provide better Internet access in less-developed regions, as well as on planes and high-speed trains.

"The launch is a milestone for China's communications satellite technology," said Tian Yulong, chief engineer of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence.

Shijian-13 is the first Chinese satellite to be powered by electricity, potentially improving efficiency by as much as 10 times compared with those using chemicals as propellant, extending the satellite's life and reducing launch weight, said Zhou Zhicheng, commander-in-chief of Shijian-13.

A large number of domestic components have been used. It also has the first laser communications system installed on a Chinese high orbit satellite with a long lifespan.

The satellite and the rocket were designed by academies affiliated with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp., and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology respectively.

China plans to launch six communications satellites this year. Shijian-18 will be put into orbit in June to test the DFH-5 satellite platform.

On April, 24, 1970, the launch of China's first satellite Dongfanghong-1 marked the beginning of the country's space endeavors, which currently feature 16 communication satellites.

By 2025, China will have 22 communication satellites, with five built on brand new designs, according to a medium-long term development plan for civilian space infrastructure released in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just for reference here, ViaSat1 launched in 2011, has a throughput of 140Gb, compared with 20 Gb of this satellite in 2017.
> 
> It seems China is at least 2-3 generations behind the leading American commercial operators.



Shijian-18(testbed for LIPS-300 ion engine and DFH5, China's 5th generation communications satellite with a data throughput well in excess of 100Gbps) to be launched onboard CZ-5B in June 2017

加快新一代大容量卫星公用平台——东方红五号平台的研制。作为我国第五代通信卫星平台，它的整星输出功率将达２８千瓦，有效载荷重量１５００千克，载荷功率１８千瓦，平台设计寿命１６年，主要性能指标超过目前现役的国际主流卫星平台。首颗基于该平台的试验卫星“实践十八号”也将于今年６月完成发射。

Watch this space, dude.

In June, the Shijian 18 communications satellite, the first to be developed based on China's new-generation DFH-5 satellite platform, will be launched by a Long March 5 heavy-lift rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province, according to Zhao.

He said the overall capability of the Shijian 18 will be better than that of all communications satellites currently used by other nations, and its service will improve internet connectivity and accessibility for Chinese users as well as reduce users' costs.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/04-13/253173.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

Dungeness said:


> You are right, China is indeed behind US in high-throughput communication satellite technologies, but with the determination, the deep pocket, and the dedicated engineers and scientists, China may very well repeat the story of Super Computer on this front, with 100% domestic technology, from Launching vehicle to all payloads on board of satellites.



Zhou Zhicheng, Chief Commander of the SJ13 mission: it is true that the 20Gbps capacity of SJ13 is much smaller than capacity of its peers in some other countries. That's because in addition to the role as a normal communication satellite, *SJ13 needs to undertake many experimental tasks*, therefore SJ13 does not have the desired freedom for a bigger capacity. But for other new satellites in the pipeline, they have 100Gbps capacity, or even larger.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## onebyone

中国航天 - 我国发射首颗高通量通信卫星 飞机高铁或可高速上网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Shijian-18 with LIPS-300 ion engine launch from Wenchang in June






@Bussard Ramjet China is working on 1T data throughput. So......

CZ-9 with reusable booster?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Long March-7 Y2 transferred to launch pad in South China's Hainan for space cargo ship Tianzhou-1 mission. Scheduled to be launched from between April 20 to 24.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Shijian-18 with LIPS-300 ion engine launch from Wenchang in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet China is working on 1T data throughput. So......
> 
> CZ-9 with reusable booster?




What are the sources for the next 2 claims? 

Especially CZ 9 is at least a decade and a half away from its first flight, even if the launcher was given the go ahead. No use then talking about re-usable stuff. 

Apart from that, Chinese re-usable seems to mean that they would make the boosters re-enter, and then open parachutes. Unlike SpaceX which uses vertical landing.


----------



## sinait

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Apart from that, Chinese re-usable seems to mean that they would make the boosters re-enter, and then open parachutes. Unlike SpaceX which uses vertical landing.


Main consideration for using re-usable is cost saving. If parachutes works and is cheaper, why not. Lets see how it progresses. US great in everything delusion syndrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's First Cargo Spacecraft Sent Onto Launching Tower *
CCTV+
Published on Apr 17, 2017

Preparation for launching China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 entered final stage as the spacecraft and its carrier rocket were transported to the launch tower on Monday in Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province. 

The transportation of Tianzhou-1 and its carrier rocket Long March-7 Y2 began at 7:30 this morning and took about two and a half hours.

According to China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO)，the spacecraft and its carrier were transported to the launch site in February and after assembling and a series of testing, the rocket-spacecraft combination was installed onto the tower on Monday morning. 

After the transportation, the combination needs to pass another series of tests. It is expected to be launched sometime between April 20 to 24. 

"Once the combination is transported onto the launching tower, this mission enters its final stage. At present, all work is going smoothly, and we are ready for refueling and launching," said Mao Wanbiao, deputy commander of the command office at the launch site. 

Tianzhou-1, which literally means "heavenly vessel," will be able to send about five tons of cargo into space. It will be able to provide supplies for China's future orbiting space station. 

Tianzhou-1 will dock with the Tiangong-2 space lab three times to test in-orbit liquid propellant refueling. The mission is a crucial step towards China's goal of establishing its own space station around 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

* Tianzhou-1 - CZ-7 (Y2) - WSLC, LC201 - April 20, 2017*

A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED WITHIN A CIRCLE 
CENTERED AT N1937E11057 WITH RADIUS OF 20KM, VERTICAL LIMITS: 
GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 20 APR 11:31 2017 UNTIL 20 APR 11:50 2017. CREATED: 18 APR
07:40 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

http://v.qq.com/live/p/topic/28211/preview.html
http://v.qq.com/live/p/topic/28284/preview.html
http://www.kankanews.com/z/2016kjz/index.shtml
http://news.cnr.cn/zt2017/qhtz/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Picture of Tianzhou-1, scheduled to be launched today at 19:41 by CZ-7 Y2 at WSLC.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* Curing liver disease and babies in space: How Tianzhou-1 research could affect our lives *
 CGTN
Published on Apr 20, 2017

Apart from being the deliveryman to China’s space lab in orbit, China’s first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 will carry out several experiments that could affect our future. Li Xuzhi is the chief designer of the space application system of China's manned space missions. He told CGTN that the main scientific research mission to be carried out by Tianzhou-1 is to observe the activities of human bone cells and stem cells in an outer space environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

* Live: China's first space cargo ship launching in hours *
 CGTN
Scheduled for Apr 20, 2017

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, will blast off into space in the next few hours, bringing China one step closer to its goal of launching a permanently manned space station by 2022. Ahead of the launch, CGTN Live takes you inside the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in southern Hainan Province for a closer look at this key mission and at China's achievements in space exploration.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

*Tianzhou-1 – China set to debut cargo resupply to Tiangong-2*
April 19, 2017 by Rui C. Barbosa





China is set to take another significant step on the road towards a permanent presence in space when a Launch March 7 (TZ-1) launches Tianzhou-1 – the first Chinese logistics cargo vehicle. The launch is set to take place at 11:40:45 UTC on Thursday from the LC201 Launch Complex at the Wenchang Space Launch Center.

*Tianzhou-1:*

A successful mission for the Tianzhou-1 (TZ-1) vehicle will demonstrate China’s capability of cargo transport and refueling of an orbiting space station.

With a launch mass or nearly 13,000 kg, Tianzhou-1 is the heaviest cargo ever to be orbited by a Chinese launch vehicle.

The main objective of Tianzhou-1 mission is to conduct the on-orbit refueling of the Tiangong-2 space station.

During the mission, the new vehicle will make three rendezvous attempts with Tiangong-2. Combined operations with the Tiangong-2 / Tianzhou-1 orbital complex will take place over two months. At the end of this period, Tianzhou-1 will separate from Tiangong-2 and will initiate an autonomous orbital mission for three months to carry out experiments and tests during that period of time.

At the end of the mission, Tianzhou-1 will make an automatic destructive reentry into Earth’s atmosphere.

*A cargo freighter for the future:*

The Tianzhou (‘Heavenly Vessel’) cargo freighter has a payload capacity of 6,500 kg (including 2,000 kg of propellant), It has a length of 10.6 meters and a maximum diameter of 3.35 meters.




The new vehicle, developed on the basis of the Tiangong-1 space station, will be capable of executing fully automated rendezvous maneuvers and docking with Tiangong-2 and with the future modular Tiangong station.

Like the Russian Progress cargo vehicles, future crews and mission control will be able to override the approaching vehicle.

Transporting diverse cargo and fuel to the orbital outposts, Tianzhou will also be used to discard trash and execute autonomous missions after undocking. At the end of the mission, the vehicle will be discarded via a destructive reentry into the Earth’s atmosphere.

The second Tianzhou cargo vehicle is scheduled for launch in 2019, after the launch of the Tiangong space station core module (the Tianhe-1) using a Long March-5B rocket from Wenchang. The docking of Tianzhou-2 with the Tianhe-1 module will open the door for the launch of the Shenzhou-12 crew mission.

*The Long March-7:*

The development of the Chang Zheng-7 (CZ-7) (Long March-7 – LM-7) launch vehicle began in May 2010. It was originally designated Chang Zheng-2F/H (CZ-2F/H).




The new launcher is China’s new-generation medium-lift orbital launch vehicle developed by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT). The initial project was to be a modernized version of the CZ-2F to be used on the unmanned and manned flight missions in China’s “Manned Space Program”.

LM-7 will be mainly used for orbiting the new Tianzhou logistics cargo vehicle for the Tiangong-2 and to the modular Tiangong space station, but in the future, will replace the hypergolic launchers of the LM-2, LM-3 and LM-4 rocket range.

Initial flights of the new launch vehicle will be seen as test launches before achieving an operational capability when it will also be used for crewed launches.

The LM-7 is a two stage launch vehicle equipped with four strap-on boosters. Total length is 53.00 meters, diameter is 3.35 m and a span of 10.05 m, with a gross mass of 597,000 kg. At launch it develops a lift-off thrust of 7,200 kN. The rocket is capable of orbiting 13,500 kg into a 400 km LEO and 5,500 kg into a 700 km SSO.




Rocket components are transported to the launch site from the industrial city of Tianjin using two dedicated cargo ships, the Yuanwang-21 and the Yuanwang-22. The components are then offloaded at the Qinglan seaport serving the Wenchang Space Launch Centre.

The new rocket is powered by the newly developed YF-100, with the first stage using two engines and strap-on boosters using a single engine each. It includes the YF-115 on the second stage using four engines, using kerosene as fuel and liquid oxygen as oxidizer.

The development of the YF-100 began in 2000 at the Academy of Aerospace Liquid Propulsion Technology. The engine was certified by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) in May 2012.

It is a staged combustion cycle engine producing 1,199.19 kN at sea-level with a Isp of 2,942.0 N.s/kg (vacuum values are: thrust 1,339.48 kN; Isp 3,286.2 N.s/kg). The YF-100 will also be used on the CZ-5 and CZ-6 launch vehicles.

The YF-115 is it also a staged combustion cycle engine. It develops 176.5 kN in a vacuum.

*Wenchang, China’s new space launch center:*

Wenchang Space Launch Centre is located in the northeast corner of the Hainan Island on the southern coast of China.

The center is equipped with two launch complexes. Launch Complex LC101 is used for the Long March-5 launch vehicle family while Launch Complex LC201 is used for the Long March-7 launch vehicle.




Both pads are similar and are equipped with a fixed umbilical tower, underground flame deflector trenches and ducts. Similarly to what happens at the other Chinese launch centers, the umbilical towers have swing arms to allow technicians to access and inspect the launch vehicle and payload.

The launch pads are served by two vehicle assembly and integration buildings. Launch Complex LC101 is served by Building 501 while Launch Complex LC201 is served by Building 502. Each building is 99.4 meters tall permitting the assembly and testing of the launch vehicle in a full, vertical stacked position.

This is a new approach to the launch vehicle preparation for flight, because at the other Chinese launch centers the launchers are stacked and tested for flight at the launch platforms.




After being stacked at the vehicle assembly and integration building at the top of a mobile launch platform, the rocket is rolled to the launch pad.

The journey takes several minutes to cover the 2,800 meters separating the vehicle assembly and integration buildings, and the launch pads.

After arriving at the launch pads, the mobile structure is then placed above the flame trench and the necessary umbilical connections between the fixed structures and the mobile platform are established ahead of the flow to launch.

The new launch complex provides additional versatility that isn’t available at the other three launch sites. Wencheng also allows for an increase in performance for the launch vehicles gained from Earth’s rotational because is closer to the Earth equator. This reduces the amount of propellants required for the satellite’s maneuvers from the transit orbit to GEO.

Also, the launch vehicle can fly from the launch site to the southeast direction into the South Pacific, avoiding the possibility of rocket debris falling into any populated area – which has occurred during numerous Chinese launches.
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2017/04/tianzhou-1-china-debut-cargo-resupply-tiangong-2/

*What is the Tianzhou 1 and why does it matter in China’s ambitious space mission?*

Spacecraft will act as supply vessel as part of ambitious plans to build a space station orbiting the Earth


PUBLISHED : Thursday, 20 April, 2017, 1:01pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 20 April, 2017, 1:02pm










Stephen Chen
Tianzhou-1, China’s first space cargo ship, is due to be launched on Thursday evening from a space centre in southern Hainan province.

The craft will be put into orbit by a Long March-7 Y2 carrier rocket blasting off from Wenchang Space Launch Centre.

China to launch first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou 1

The Tianzhou-1 forms part of China’s ambitious plans to build an orbiting space station. Construction of the project is due to begin next year and be completed by about 2020.

On its maiden flight, the cargo craft will dock with the small, orbiting Tiangong-2 space laboratory.

The Tianzhou will ultimately be used to carry supplies to up to six astronauts living on board the space station.

Some will spend up to a year living and working in orbit and they will need constants supplies of basics such as food and water.

China’s 30-year long march to its biggest ever rocket launch

The space station will also need to be refuelled regularly to resist the Earth’s gravitational pull, or to change course to avoid collisions with orbiting space junk and debris.

Tianzhou-1 is an unmanned supply ship. It will dock with the space station automatically in futures missions, unload its cargo and fuel, then leave with waste before plunging into the atmosphere to burn-up.

Dr Yang Yuguang, secretary general of the International Space Transport Association and a senior researcher in the Chinese space industry, said China’s space station will not be able to function over the long term without the support of a large, advanced space freighter.

Is China’s latest space mission a step towards PLA tracking of nuclear submarines?

“This is the ultimate reason why China is building up a cargo fleet,” he was quoted as saying by the _People’s Daily_.

Tianzhou-1 is just over 10 metres high, about the height of a three-story building and is the single largest spacecraft China has built.









Its solar wings, when fully extended, match the width of a basketball field. It is larger than the Tiangong space laboratory it will dock with during this month’s mission.

The cargo craft can carry a payload of up 6.5 tonnes, twice that of vessels built by Russia and the United States, according to Chinese scientists.

Japan has developed a craft of a similar size, but it needs a robotic arm to dock with the International Space Station. The European spacy agency developed a freighter that could carry a larger load, but it is no longer in service.

China to develop space rockets to launch from planes

Morris Jones, a space expert based in Australia, said the cargo ship was a great achievement for China.

“Only Europe, Russia and China have developed freighters that can refuel a space station. America has not done this,” he said.

Two cargo ships under development or in service in the US, the Cygnus by Orbital Sciences Corporation and Dragon by SpaceX, have a single-compartment design with no room for fuel.

“Tianzhou is a large spacecraft with more volume than freighters from the USA and Russia. It can thus carry more cargo than some other freighters,” said Jones.

“Different versions are designed to carry different combinations of pressurised cargo, which goes straight to the interior of the space station, and unpressurised cargo, which is unloaded in open space and attached to the exterior of the space station,” he added.

The Chinese space authorities also say Tianzhou-1 is the lightest space cargo ship ever made.

Why China decided to give 49-year-old astronaut record third mission

Bai Mingsheng, chief designer of the craft, told China’s state television: “The carrying capacity of Tianzhou is designed to match the scale of the space station, to meet the principle of the highest carrying capacity with the lowest structural weight.”

A significant part of the weight reduction comes from the widespread use of new alloys and carbon fibres, according to state media reports.

Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China’s manned space programme, said the first flight of the Tianzhou-1 was a milestone in China’s ambitious space missions.

“The success of Tianzhou means the official completion of the space laboratory phrase. We can start building the space station from now on,” he told mainland media.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...ianzhou-1-and-why-it-matters-chinas-ambitious

*China to launch first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou 1*

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 20 April, 2017, 12:53pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 20 April, 2017, 1:05pm






China will launch its first cargo spacecraft on Thursday, state media said, taking another step towards its goal of establishing a permanently manned space station by 2022.

President Xi Jinping has prioritised advancing China’s space programme to strengthen national security and defence.

What is the Tianzhou 1 and why does it matter in China’s ambitious space mission?

The Tianzhou-1 cargo resupply spacecraft will be launched at 7.41pm (1141 GMT), borne aloft on a Long March-7 Y2 rocket from the Wenchang Satellite Launch Centre in the southern island province of Hainan, the Xinhua news agency said on Wednesday.

It is designed to dock with the Tiangong 2 space laboratory, or “Heavenly Palace 2”, where two astronauts spent a month in space last October in China’s longest ever manned space mission.

The mission will provide an “important technological basis” for the construction of China’s space station, Xinhua said.

What the Chinese astronauts did during their month-long space mission on Tiangong-2

The spacecraft can carry 6 tonnes of goods, 2 tonnes of fuel and can fly unmanned for three months, state media have said.

Despite the advances in its space programme for military, commercial and scientific purposes, China still lags the United States and Russia.

Why China decided to give 49-year-old astronaut record third mission

In late 2013, China’s Jade Rabbit moon rover landed on the Moon to great national fanfare, but ran into severe technical difficulties.

The US Defence Department has highlighted China’s increasing space capabilities, saying it was pursuing activities aimed at preventing other nations from using space-based assets in a crisis.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...hina-launch-first-cargo-spacecraft-tianzhou-1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

Booster sep.








Tracking ships.




Tianzhou-1 Separation!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Congrats ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855025670887317505

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, April 20, 2017, 20:02
*China launches first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1*
By Xinhua






*China launches Tianzhou-1 *into space on Thursday. (Xinhua photo)​
WENCHANG, Hainan - China on Thursday evening launched its first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1, into space, a crucial step for the country in building a space station by approximately 2022.

Lifted by a Long March-7 Y2 carrier rocket, Tianzhou-1 roared into the air from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan province.

In space, the cargo ship will dock with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab, provide fuel and other supplies, and conduct space experiments before falling back to Earth.

China aims to build a permanent space station that is expected to orbit for at least 10 years, and the debut of the cargo ship is important as it acts as a courier to help maintain the space station.

Without a cargo transportation system, the station would run out of power and basic necessities, causing it to return to Earth before the designated time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

Congrats and many milestones are going to be set in this mission. Credits to our space scientists! Brilliant!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Congratulations！


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

1st docking to TG-2 will be on April 22 at around 04:00 UTC, i.e. about 6 hours before Cygnus does.


----------



## samsara

onebyone said:


> 1st docking to TG-2 will be on April 22 at around 04:00 UTC, i.e. about 6 hours before Cygnus does.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855026884576497664
*THE HEAVIEST PAYLOAD
The unmanned cargo transport spacecraft launched this time, Tianzhou-1, with weight of 13 tons will be the heaviest payload in China's launch history.*

References:
Tiangong-2: 9.5 tons
Shenzhou: 7.8 tons

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855022784304381952
The successful launch of China's first unmanned cargo transport spacecraft - Cargo Spacecraft Tianzhou-1 on 2017.04.20 - Via @OedoSoldier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*Long March 9 Heavy Carrier Rocket (CZ-9): Approximately to achieve the maiden flight in 2028*
长征九号重型运载火箭(CZ-9)：2028年左右实现首飞 - China Spaceflight

时间: 2017-03-12分类: 长征九号CZ-9
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=71

2017.03.06

谭永华透露，在航天六院科研专家们的努力下，长征九号运载火箭的研制已经取得了突破性进展。目前已进行了70%左右的组件试验，用行话说，发生器和涡轮泵联试取得了圆满的成功，为后续工程的研制奠定了坚实的基础，长征九号估计在2028年左右可以上天。





2017.03.05

谭永华介绍，480吨级发动机是我国设计的全新火箭发动机，性能指标瞄准国际先进水平。其与目前长征五号运载火箭所用的120吨级发动机相比，工作原理相同，但推力跨度很大，为设计、生产、制造、试验带来了新的挑战。480吨级发动机将用作长征九号运载火箭的捆绑助推器和芯一级动力，同时在研的220吨级氢氧发动机将用于芯二级动力。

重型运载火箭：2018年底开展发动机整机试验

　　中国的重型运载火箭研制已被纳入“十三五”国家科技创新规划，并获国家正式批复立项。火箭研制工作已取得阶段性成果，比如已完成大直径铝合金整体锻造环框的研制工作。
　　全国人大代表、中国航天科技集团科技委副主任谭永华介绍，用于重型运载火箭捆绑助推器和芯一级动力的480吨级发动机推力液氧煤油，取得突破性进展：已完成首次燃气发生器—涡轮泵联动试验，今年将开展第二次联动试验，计划在2018年年底开展发动机整机试验。
　　重型运载火箭箭体直径近10米，全箭总长近百米。火箭运载能力是现有火箭运载能力的5倍多，超过美国正在研制的下一代运载火箭(SLS)


2017.03.02

我国重型火箭先期关键技术攻关、方案深化论证工作于2016年6月正式批复立项，主要的攻关内容为“一总三大”：一总即重型火箭的总体技术和方案优化；三大即10米级大直径箭体结构的设计、制造和试验，480吨大推力的液氧煤油发动机，220吨大推力的氢氧发动机。

　　目前，两种大推力发动机的攻关进展顺利。谭永华说，480吨级液氧煤油发动机已经完成了首次发生器－涡轮泵联试，试验达到了预期目的，通过试验验证了发动机系统和组件方案的可行性，标志着480吨液氧煤油发动机研制关键技术攻关取得突破性进展。而220吨级高性能氢氧发动机也已完成了多个组件方案详细设计，进行了组件的研制试验工作。


CZ-9火箭为三级半构型，芯级最大直径10 m级，LEO运载能力140 t，LTO运载能力50 t。CZ-9火箭是完成深空探测、载人登月和登火、空间基础设施建设（如空间太阳能电站）等任务的重要支撑[5]，将加速航天强国建设步伐。CZ-9火箭采用“通用化、系列化、组合化”发展策略，三个构型的对应结构状态相同，可模块化组合。可捆绑液体助推器，也可以捆绑固体助推器。






China Daily English Edition 中国日报英文版 2016.03.10

*New engines to lift super-heavy rocket*

Chinese rocket engine designers *have started to develop* next-generation engines that will propel the nation's future super-heavy rocket, which is tentatively called *Long March 9*, according to a senior rocket scientist.






"_Engineers at my academy are researching and developing a 500-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/kerosene engine and a 200-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen engine that will be used on the future heavy-lift rocket,_" *Tan Yonghua*, president of the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology and a national lawmaker, told China Daily on the sidelines of the annual session of the top legislature.

The engines will together give the Long March 9 a *launch weight of 3,000 tons* and a *maximum payload of 130 tons to the low Earth orbit*, which is powerful enough to fulfill a manned mission to the moon, he said.

Success of the country's *Mars exploration programs*, which *have been approved by the government*, and other deep-space projects will also depend on the new rocket because existing ones, including the Long March 5, are not powerful enough, according to Tan.

Long March 9 is set to be as technologically advanced as the United States' Space Launch System, which is being designed by the National Aeronautics and Space Administration, and it will be pollution-free, the scientist added.

Tan said the new engines will be based on those used on the Long March 5, which will be launched for the first time in the fall, and that their development will take about 10 years.

Liang Xiaohong, former deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and a political adviser, told China Daily that the Long March 9's core body will have a diameter of nearly 10 meters and a height of more than 100 m. The rocket's development is expected to take 15 years, he added.

Liang's academy recently developed a super-large interstage ring that will be used to connect stages of the Long March 9.

In another development, Tan said the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology will soon deliver engines to be installed on the Chang'e 5 probe, the third step of China's unmanned lunar exploration effort to land on the moon and bring back soil in about 2017.

China is even eyeing the possibility of operating a space solar power station between Earth and the moon. Lieutenant General Zhang Yulin, deputy head of the Central Military Commission's Equipment Development Department, told Xinhua News Agency on Monday that China is making a blueprint for the construction of a solar power station.






https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/rocket/Heavy-Lift-Launch-Vehicle/Heavy-Lift-Launch-Vehicle.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*First cargo spacecraft boosts China's space dream*
(Xinhua) 08:14, April 21, 2017





_China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 blasts off from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan province, April 20, 2017. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)_

WENCHANG, Hainan, April 20 -- China has taken another step toward its goal of putting a space station into orbit around 2022, by sending its first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 into space on Thursday evening.

Atop a Long March-7 Y2 carrier rocket, Tianzhou-1 rose into the air from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province at 7:41 p.m.

China declared the launch a success after it entered designated orbit minutes later.

The cargo ship will dock with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab where two Chinese astronauts spent 30 days in the country's longest-ever manned space mission, provide fuel and other supplies to the latter, as well as conduct space experiments before falling back to Earth.

If the Tianzhou-1 mission is successful, China will become the third country besides Russia and the United States to master the technique of refueling in space.

China aims to build a permanent space station that is expected to orbit for at least 10 years, and the debut of the cargo ship is important as it acts as a courier to help maintain the space station.

Without a cargo transportation system, the station would run out of power and basic necessities, causing it to return to Earth before the designated time.

"The Tianzhou-1 mission includes the breakthrough of in-orbit refueling and other key technology needed to build a space station, laying a foundation for future space station operations," said Bai Mingsheng, chief designer of the cargo ship.

*THREE DOCKINGS*

Measuring 10.6 meters long and boasting a maximum diameter of 3.35 meters, the Tianzhou-1 cargo ship has a maximum takeoff weight of 13.5 tonnes, and could carry over 6 tonnes of supplies.

Tianzhou-1 is larger and heavier than Tiangong-2, which is 10.4 meters in length and has a maximum diameter of 3.35 meters, weighing 8.6 tonnes.

Bai said that supplies loaded on the cargo spacecraft are nearly as heavy as the ship's own weight, exceeding the loading capacity of Russian cargo ships in active service.

Tianzhou-1 will dock with Tiangong-2 three times, said Bai. After the first docking, aerospace engineers will test the controlling ability of the cargo spacecraft over the two spacecraft.

The second docking will be conducted from a different direction, which aims to test the ability of the cargo ship to dock with the space station from different directions.

In the last docking, Tianzhou-1 will use fast-docking technology. Previously, it took China about two days to dock, while fast docking will take about six hours, according to Bai.

Refueling is conducted during docking, a process that is much more complicated than refueling vehicles on land.

The refueling procedure will take 29 steps and last for several days each time.

This means the Tianzhou-1 will stay in space for about six months. It will fall into a designated sea area after fulfilling its tasks.

*SUPPORTING SPACE STATION*

Space cargo ships play a crucial role in the maintenance of a space station.

Cargo ships can send all kinds of supplies to the space station which can be an experiment field for developing technology in space.

Huang Weifen, a deputy chief designer of the Astronaut Center of China, said that supplies carried by Tianzhou-1 include goods that will meet the basic living and working needs of three astronauts for 30 days in space, including drinking water, oxygen bottles and nitrogen bottles.

Also onboard include facilities for microorganism tests, and sensors are installed to obtain data such as mechanics and temperature for the future design of the space suit outside a spacecraft.

"We hope to gather relevant data through this mission and accumulate experience for sending material for the future space station," she said.

*VISION OF SPACE POWER*

Although China has achieved many giant steps in space exploration, the country's space odyssey is far from over as it eyes building its own space station and far beyond that: landing on Mars.

In 1992, the central authority approved a three-step manned space program.

The first step, to send an astronaut into space and return safely, was fulfilled by Yang Liwei in Shenzhou-5 mission in 2013.

The second step was developing advanced space flight techniques and technologies including extra-vehicular activity and orbital docking.

The final step will be able to operate a permanent manned space station.

Chinese scientists said they plan to launch a core module of the country's first space station around 2018, followed by two experiment modules.

The station in the primary stage will be composed of three modules: core module, experiment module I and experiment module II. Each module will weigh more than 20 tonnes and together the three will be structured in the shape of T. The core module will be in the middle with an experiment module on each side.

During its operation, the space station could be linked to one additional cargo ship and two manned spacecraft at one time, and the maximum weight of the whole assembly could reach up to 90 tonnes.

Based on such design, scientists will keep updating capsules in accordance with scientific research and extend their abilities.

With the International Space Station set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.

So far, China has successfully launched 11 Shenzhou series spacecraft, including six manned spacecraft that lifted 11 astronauts into space.

The country strives to realize the third step of its lunar program in 2017: sending Chang'e-5 lunar probe onto the moon which will return with samples.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 星海军事

Near Space Science and Technology Flight Experiment Platform

A universal platform for various hypersonic vehicles -- a counterpart of HIFiRE.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Near Space Science and Technology Flight Experiment Platform
> 
> A universal platform for various hypersonic vehicles -- a counterpart of HIFiRE.



Isn't that the prototype scramjet that was first tested in 2011?


----------



## onebyone

*The plans for Tianzhou-1 following launch success*
ANDREW JONES
2017/04/21



_Long March long exposure: Launch of Tianzhou-1 via Long March 7 from Wenchang on April 20, 2017. (Photo: CASC)_

China on Thursday launched its first resupply spacecraft, Tianzhou-1, from Wenchang, successfully getting through the most dangerous moments of any mission.

The 13 tonne vessel, China's largest spacecraft to date, is in orbit preparing to rendezvous and dock with the Tiangong-2 space lab, with which it will test the automated transfer of liquid propellant and supplies in microgravity.

These main mission objectives could begin early on Saturday, and will mark the final steps before construction begins on the large, modular Chinese Space Station (CSS) in low Earth orbit.

*Docking and refuelling*

While general information on what comes next has been released, Chinese space officials have not yet released precise times for the major actions.

Tianzhou-1 will dock with Tiangong-2 three times while around 390 km above the Earth, mimicking the orbit of the future CSS.

The first rendezvous and docking is now expected to take place around midday Beijing time on Saturday (04:00 UTC April 22), following a similar profile of the crewed Shenzhou-11 mission late last year.

This will start a two-month in-orbit testing of liquid propellant refuelling. It is not known if live coverage will be available, but could be facilitated, as with Shenzhou missions, by China's Tianlian data relay satellites.





_Above: Tianzhou-1 refuelling Tiangong-2 in orbit (CMSA)._

The refuelling procedure will consist of 29 steps and last for several days each time. "After the docking process, the propellant tube and coupling part should be perfectly matched, with a margin error less than 1 millimetre," deputy chief designer Chen Qizhong told CCTV.

The pressure differential between the fuel tanks of the two spacecraft will then see propellant automatically transferred from Tianzhou-1 to Tiangong-2. Following this, aerospace engineers will test the ability of the cargo spacecraft to control the two spacecraft.

After the initial docking, the next step will be to simulate docking with forward and backward ports of the future space station.

"This time Tianzhou-1 will separate from Tiangong-2's backward port and then fly around it to dock from the forward port to examine the docking ability," says Bai Mingsheng, chief designer of the Tianzhou-1 cargo spaceship at the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).





_Above: Shenzhou-10 docking with Tiangong-1 in June 2013._

The two spacecraft will orbit separately for three months, during which time the cargo spaceship will complete its own space science experiments.

After this period, Tianzhou-1 and Tiangong-2 will dock a third and final time to test the automatic fast-docking technology, which means to finish the docking within six hours.

"When successful, such docking method can be applied to both crewed spacecraft and cargo spaceship. A shorter docking time for crewed spaceships is of great significance as it will make astronauts more comfortable," Bai told CCTV+.

*Science in orbit*

Like Tiangong-2, Tianzhou-1 is also carrying scientific instruments and experiments, which will run following separation after the first on-orbit refuelling test.

Since last week science experiments such as the POLAR instrument aboard Tiangong-2, which has been successfully detecting gamma ray bursts - some of the most powerful explosions in the universe - in order to determine their polarisation to answer fundamental questions, have been switched off.

Tianzhou-1 science payloads include a cell bioreactor to test the influence of microgravity on the development of mammalian cells and a range of embryonic stem cells. Parallel experiments will be conducted on the ground in order to provide a comparison with the results.

Experiments will include testing 3-hydroxybutyric acid, a medicine developed for astronauts but which could bring about a treatment for anyone affected by bone loss and osteoporosis.

Other payloads include a two-phase fluid instrument for spacecraft fluid management, and an electrostatic levitation accelerometer, which aims to study the unexplained vast difference in the strength of the weak force and gravity, and explore potential forces predicted by theories suggesting extra dimensions.





_Above: Tianzhou-1 under construction (CAST)._

With no astronauts on board, scientists and researchers on the ground will monitor the whole process of the experiments through data and image transmission.

Mission designer Liang Jianshui told state media that real-time images on the in-orbit cell cultures will be captured by camera, and [the data] on elements and devices and space probe experiments will all be transmitted to Earth.

Lessons from this interconnection between orbit and ground will be applied to the CSS, Liang says.

*Silk Road cubesat*

A cubesat named Silk Road-1 (丝路一号) will also be part of the Tianzhou-1 mission, to be released at an as-yet unspecified time once the main spacecraft is in its intended orbit.

The tiny, 4.5 kg remote sensing satellite was developed by the Xi'an Institute of Surveying and Mapping, with involvement from the Chinese Academy of Sciences and a number of its branches.

Silk Road-1 is designed to be a pathfinder for a constellation of around 30 satellites operating across a variety of wavelengths.





_Above: A rendering of Silk Road-1 being released from Tianzhou-1 (Framegrab/CCTV)._

*End of mission*

Unlike the doomed Tiangong-1 space lab, Tianzhou-1 will be deliberately de-orbited and burn up in the Earth's atmosphere at the end of its mission, much like the cargo craft used by Russia, Japan and the United States, with the exception of SpaceX's partly reusable Dragon 2.

For future missions involving the CSS, Tianzhou craft will be used to remove waste from the space station. The CSS is being designed to be in orbit for at least 10 years, with the core module expected to launch in late 2018 or early 2019.

Tiangong-1 launched in late 2011 and was visited by the uncrewed Shenzhou-8 and crewed Shenzhou-9 in June 2012 and Shenzhou-10 in June 2013.

The 8-tonne craft is expected to make an uncontrolled reentry into the Earth's atmosphere sometime late this year.

http://gbtimes.com/china/plans-tianzhou-1-following-launch-success

360-degree view of Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft launch - blast off

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Embryos growing in space a 'giant leap'*
> By CHENG YINGQI (China Daily) Updated: 2016-04-18 07:15
> 
> *Chinese mission shows cells can multiply, but colonization of the cosmos has a 'long way to go'*
> 
> The latest results from experiments aboard China's SJ-10 recoverable satellite prove for the first time that early-stage mammal embryos can develop in space.
> 
> China launched the country's first microgravity satellite, SJ-10, on April 6. The return capsule will stay in orbit for several more days before heading back to Earth. An orbital module has been used to carry out experiments.
> 
> High-resolution photographs sent from SJ-10 show that mouse embryos continued to successfully develop throughout a 96-hour period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures sent from China's SJ-10 recoverable satellite show two-cell mouse embryos (top) four hours before the launch on April 6, and the same embryos that developed into blastocyst (bottom) 80 hours after the launch. CHINA DAILY
> 
> "The human race may still have a long way to go before we can colonize space but, before that, we have to figure out whether it is possible for us to survive and reproduce in outer space like we do on Earth," said Duan Enkui, a professor at the Institute of Zoology affiliated with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the principal researcher involved with the experiment.
> 
> "Now, we have finally proven that the most crucial step in our reproduction－early embryo development－is possible in outer space."
> 
> Embryonic development starts with a single fertilized cell that divides into two cells, four cells, eight cells and so on, until the fertilized egg forms a blastocyst that can be implanted into a womb.
> 
> The first attempt to develop mammalian embryos in space was carried out by NASA's STS-80 Spacecraft in 1996. However, none of the 49 mouse embryos on board successfully developed.
> 
> "Since space experiments are expensive, no one attempted to develop embryos again in the decade following NASA's failure," Duan said.
> 
> In 2006, China launched the recoverable satellite SJ-8, which carried four-cell embryos in its orbital module. Scientists successfully received high-resolution pictures of those embryos. However, none grew.
> 
> "Our team analyzed the initial results and improved the experimental apparatus during the following 10 years but we still did not expect such a big success," Duan said of the latest mission.
> 
> The SJ-10 carried more than 6,000 mouse embryos in a self-sufficient, enclosed chamber that is about the size of a microwave oven. Everything involved, from the cell culture system to the nutrient solution, had been refined through hundreds of ground tests.
> 
> During the experiment, a camera took photographs of the embryos every four hours and sent those pictures back to Earth.
> 
> The images revealed that some of the embryos developed into advanced blastocysts in four days.
> 
> *"This represents an important milestone in human space exploration," said Aaron Hsueh, a professor who specializes in reproductive biology at Stanford University. "One small step for mouse embryos, one giant leap for human reproduction," he said.*
> 
> David Elad, a professor of biomedical engineering at Tel Aviv University in Israel, said the achievement represents both a technological leap forward and scientific excellence in assisted reproduction.
> 
> "The successful development from two cells to blastocyst in microgravity conditions without manual intervention represents top-level integration of deep understanding of the biological factors of early reproduction with cutting-edge technological skills," Elad said.
> 
> Peter C.K. Leung, a fellow of the Royal Society of Canada and of the Canadian Academy for Health Sciences at the University of British Columbia, was also enthusiastic about the breakthrough.
> 
> "The innovation has a paramount impact in pushing back the frontier of reproductive biology and will have immense potential benefits to human health," he said.


* China Exclusive: Can we grow human organs in space? Chinese scientists ask *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-21 10:34:08_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_

By Xinhua writer Yu Fei

BEIJING, April 21 (Xinhua) -- Scientists around the world are looking for the "keys" to enable humans to regrow tissues or organs lost due to illness or injury, just like gecko can regrow a tail.

Their quest now extends into space.

Stem cell research on Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, is far from realizing this dream, but it's the first step to explore the possibility.

Scientists from the Institute of Zoology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) are conducting experiments on Tianzhou-1, which launched Thursday, to study the effects of micro-gravity on embryonic stem cell proliferation and differentiation.

The spacecraft is carrying embryonic stem cells and embryoid bodies of mice. Scientists will observe the process of their proliferation and differentiation in space through telescope images. Parallel experiments will be conducted on the ground to compare the results, says lead researcher Duan Enkui.

"We hope to get an initial understanding about the space micro-gravity effects on stem cell proliferation and differentiation," said Duan.

The basis of tissue engineering and regenerative medicine research, stem cell biology is regarded as one of the most important research fields of the 21st Century.

Embryonic stem cells are pluripotent cells that have the potential to become any type of cell in the body. One of the main characteristics of stem cells is their ability to self-renew or multiply while maintaining the potential to develop into other types of cells. Stem cells can become cells of the blood, heart, bones, skin, muscles, brain or other body parts. They are valuable as research tools and might, in future, be used to treat a wide range of ailments.

The study of micro-gravity's effects on the proliferation and differentiation of stem cells is a hot topic in the field of space life science.

"In ground experiments simulating micro-gravity conditions, we found the differentiation ability of mouse embryonic stem cells is enhanced. We also discovered the key gene responsible for this change and the molecular signaling pathway," says Lei Xiaohua, a member of the research team.P "Can we use micro-gravity conditions to realize large-scale proliferation of stem cells and tissue engineering construction? That's what we want to find out," says Lei.

"As the ground experiments are conducted in simulated micro-gravity, we must move the study to a real micro-gravity environment in space to understand how it will affect the proliferation and differentiation of embryonic stem cells."

The experiment might provide a new method to better realize in-vitro expansion of embryonic stem cells, and might explore a new way to apply multi-potent stem cells in tissue engineering and regenerative medicine, Lei says.

"Maybe scientists will be able to induce stem cells to grow into certain tissues or organs in space in the future to serve people on earth. In another scenario, if a human is injured and loses organs in future space migration, the lost organs might be regenerated," says Lei.

Previously, the research team conducted a series of space life science experiments on China's recoverable satellites Sj-8 and Sj-10.

"We expect to continue our research into embryonic stem cells on China's future space station. We aim to try to culture functional tissues, such as heart, kidney, liver and spleen tissues," Lei says.

The current life science experiments on Tianzhou-1 are remotely controlled, which is very difficult, he adds. Scientists hope to enter China's space station in future to personally conduct the experiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China Exclusive: Are human space babies conceivable? Tianzhou-1 experiment may give clue *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-21 10:44:11_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_

By Xinhua writer Yu Fei

BEIJING, April 21 (Xinhua) -- As astronauts continue to break records for time spent in space and manned Mars exploration is under discussion, scientists in China have begun a groundbreaking study to determine if humans can reproduce in space.

Scientists will for the first time conduct an experiment to induce the differentiation of human embryonic stem cells into germ cells on China's first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1.

The experiment aims to study the effects of the space environment on human reproduction, beginning with the study of microgravity on human stem cells and germ cells, says Kehkooi Kee, lead researcher on the project.

Kee, a Malaysia Chinese professor at China's prestigious Tsinghua University, says the unprecedented experiment will study the basic development and maturation of germ cells in the micro-gravity environment, and the developmental potential of human embryonic stem cells.

The research is expected to provide a theoretical basis and technical support to solve the possible problems of human reproduction caused by the space environment, Kee said.

"It's an important experiment because it is the first step towards directly understanding human reproduction during space exploration," he says.

What kind of difficulties could people face by having children in space?

Experts say that in the known space environment, micro-gravity, radiation and magnetic fields could have a great impact on human reproduction. Among these factors, micro-gravity could be the largest challenge.

At the cellular level, micro-gravity might affect cell division or polarity. The cells of living organisms contain many organic molecules. These molecules and cells are evolved to function under the earth gravitational force. But scientists are still not clear how micro-gravity could affect the physical force governing the molecular interactions and developments of the cells, says Kee.

The United States, Russia and Europe have conducted many space experiments to examine if micro-gravity is harmful to astronauts, especially the effects on the muscle and bones. However, microgravity effect on human reproductive capacity has been rarely studied.

Previous research in this area mainly focused on monitoring the reproductive hormone levels of astronauts. Due to the ethical and physical constraints, it has been very difficult to directly obtain and study their germ cells.

"If we aim to directly study human reproductive biology in space, we need to build an in-vitro platform to study the germ cells. So we chose to use human embryonic stem cells to differentiate into germ cells," says Kee.

In 2009, he and his colleagues used human embryonic stem cells to create human primordial germ cells and sperm-like cells for the first time. They published their research in the academic journal Nature.

Currently, the team has successfully obtained egg-like cells from human embryonic stem cells and will be publishing this novel finding soon.

Human embryonic stem cells can be induced into primordial germ cells and further differentiate into sperm-like or egg-like cells. But differentiating embryonic stem cells into sperm-like or egg-like cells is very difficult because they require more developmental steps and more cellular factors, says Kee.

Although other scientists have conducted similar experiments, none has made human germ cells differentiate into such a mature state as Kee's team has.

"We have compared the in-vitro cultured cells with in-vivo cells, and found they have many similar characteristics. But we can only call the in-vitro ones sperm-like cells or egg-like cells, because we still can't prove they are exactly the same until we conduct functional experiments," Kee says.

So far, all such experiments have been conducted on the ground, so scientists do not know whether micro-gravity will affect the differentiation of human embryonic stem cells and the formation of germ cells.

"In the experiments on the ground, it usually takes six days to culture and obtain primordial germ cells, and about two weeks to form sperm-like or egg-like cells," says Kee.

"The experiment on Tianzhou-1 will last 30 days. To what extent the human embryonic stem cell can differentiate in space is still unknown. Will the process be delayed? If so, by how much?" asks Kee, adding they expect to see at least the first stage of the primordial germ cells appear.

Scientists on the ground will remotely control the research equipment to change the cell-culture medium to induce the human embryonic stem cells to differentiate into germ cells. Images of the cells under the microscope will be transmitted to earth.

#####​* China Exclusive: Scientists to test medicine for bone loss on Tianzhou-1 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-21 11:09:15_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_

By Xinhua writer Yu Fei

BEIJING, April 21 (Xinhua) -- Scientists will test a medicine to treat bone loss during the maiden voyage of China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1. The medicine has been specially developed for astronauts, but they hope it will benefit ordinary people too.

The main mission of Tianzhou-1 launched on Thursday is to test propellant refueling technology, which is crucial for the construction and operation of China's planned space station. But each voyage is a precious opportunity to conduct space experiments.

Chinese scientists will use the micro-gravity environment to test the effect of 3-hydroxybutyric acid (3HB) in preventing osteoporosis, said research leader Chen Guoqiang ,who is also director of the Center for Synthetic and Systems Biology at Tsinghua University.

Normally, the solid structure of bone tissue is stimulated and maintained by gravity and physical exercise. But the micro-gravity environment in space eases the load on bones, causing rapid bone loss and osteoporosis, Chen said.

"One day of bone loss in space is equivalent to a year on earth," he said.

Research shows astronauts suffer average monthly bone loss of 0.5 percent to 2 percent in space, especially in weight-bearing bones such as the tibia, femur and vertebrae.

Back on earth, they can take double or triple the time of their flight period to recover. Sometimes bone loss is permanent.

Micro-gravity mainly inhibits the differentiation of osteoblasts (bone-forming cells), which is accompanied by the mass growth of osteoclasts (bone-resorbing cells), causing bone structure to change, said Chen.

Standard drug treatments for osteoporosis have a range of side effects, including tumors or cardiovascular diseases. The medicines are also relatively ineffective for treating osteoporosis caused by micro-gravity.

Chen said 3HB is one of the main components of ketone bodies, which occur naturally in mammals. It had been used to treat epilepsy for many years.

"We found that 3HB can promote bone formation," said Chen.

In an experiment simulating the micro-gravity environment, the effect was obvious.

Unlike the chemical synthetic 3HB for treating epilepsy, Chen's team use microbial fermentation to produce 3HB, which has entirely the same structure as the 3HB naturally existing in the human body. So it's safer than chemical synthetic drugs, Chen said.

Experiments simulating the micro-gravity environment have been conducted on the ground. Scientists hung up mice by their hind legs, and found that those given 3HB had normal bones, while those without suffered serious bone loss.

"We hope to test the effect of the medicine in a real space micro-gravity environment," Chen said.

Since Tianzhou-1 cannot carry animals, scientists will compare the osteoblast cell samples treated and not treated with 3HB. Microscope images of the samples will be transmitted to earth.

Although China has conducted many experiments on the Shenzhou series spacecraft and the Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2 space labs, opportunities for space experiments are still rare.

"After more than a decade of research we have one chance to conduct an experiment in space. We cherish the chance. We hope Chinese scientists will have more opportunities to conduct experiments in China's space station in future," Chen said.

Scientists believe the science and technologies developed in space exploration can benefit ordinary people. For instance, modern baby diapers were originally developed for astronauts on extended space walks. And the intensive care unit (ICU) system was first developed to monitor astronauts preparing to go to the moon in the 1970s.

The medicine for treating bone loss could also be used by ordinary people.

Osteoporosis is the seventh most common disease in the world. Each year it causes 8.9 million cases of fractures worldwide.

China has 90 million osteoporosis sufferers. The morbidity of osteoporosis among Chinese over 60 years old is 56 percent, while the rate among postmenopausal women is between 60 percent and 70 percent.

With China's aging population, osteoporosis cases will continue to rise. Experts estimate the number of patients in China will reach 200 million in 2050, accounting for 13.2 percent of the total population.

"We hope to solve this global problem," Chen said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855643321212862464
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* Tianzhou-1 successfully docks with Tiangong-2 space lab for first time *
 CGTN
Published on Apr 21, 2017

China’s first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 has successfully docked with the Tiangong-2 space lab on Saturday noon, two days after blasting off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

*China's cargo spacecraft docks with space lab*
(Xinhua) 12:47, April 22, 2017






The Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft successfully completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab at 12:23 p.m. Saturday, according to Beijing Aerospace Control Center.

It is the first docking between the spacecraft and space lab.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, which was launched Thursday evening from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, began to approach Tiangong-2 automatically at 10:02 a.m. Saturday and made contact with the space lab at 12:16 p.m.

The Tianzhou-1 cargo ship and Tiangong-2 space lab will have another two dockings.

The second docking will be conducted from a different direction, which aims to test the ability of the cargo ship to dock with a future space station from different directions.

In the third docking, Tianzhou-1 will use fast-docking technology. It normally takes about two days to dock, while fast docking will take only six hours.

Refueling will also be conducted, a process with 29 steps that takes several days.

Tiangong-2, which went into space on Sept. 15, 2016, is China's first space lab "in the strict sense" and a key step in building a permanent space station.

Cargo ships play a crucial role maintaining a space station and carrying supplies and fuel into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Chinese media reported CZ-5 Y2 start its journey from Tianjin port to WSLC, Hainan aboard Yuan Wang-22. CZ-5 Y2 is to launch Sijian-18 in June.




​
News video in mandarin --> http://tv.cntv.cn/video/C11299/0e3039da58e0424fb2567d4b6de4e0ed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* National Space Day aims to inspire the next generation *
By Richard de Grijs



The graphics shows the procedures of Tianzhou-1 automated docking with Tiangong-2 on April 22, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

On April 24, 1970, China launched its first satellite, Dongfanghong I, and joined the select group of nations boasting an operational space program.

On April 24, 2016, the country celebrated its first National Space Day. Last year also marked the 60th anniversary of the creation of China's aerospace industry with the inauguration of the Fifth Academy of the Ministry of National Defence on October 8, 1956. The Academy was tasked with developing rocket propulsion and missiles for military purposes.

National Space Day is here to stay. Last year, President Xi encouraged the nation's brightest minds to "seize the strategic opportunity and keep innovating to make a greater contribution to the country's overall growth and the welfare of humankind."

China is a relative newcomer in the arena of scientific space exploration. It only launched its first scientific satellite, the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE), on December 17, 2015, in collaboration with European partners. China's early scientific efforts have relied heavily on partnerships with the European Space Agency (ESA) ever since their first joint mission, Double Star (2003-2004), which aimed to better understand the Earth's magnetosphere.

Developments in Chinese space science are accelerating on multiple fronts. China's space science program has long focused on the near-Earth environment and on reaching the Moon and - hopefully soon - the planet Mars. Recently, the Chinese Academy of Sciences and ESA called for international teams to propose new, medium-sized space missions.

One of the teams I joined at the time proposed a mission that would explore the Universe at ultraviolet wavelengths, a regime one can only access from space but which is poorly served by existing spacecraft. However, the joint mission that was eventually selected followed the long-established tradition of near-Earth instead of deep-space exploration: SMILE, the Solar-wind Magnetosphere-Ionosphere Link Explorer, will explore the effects of "space weather" on our daily operations.

The impact of space weather is of increasing concern in our high-tech society. It encompasses the conditions in space between the Sun and the Earth that can influence the performance and reliability of space-borne and ground-based technological systems, and which could potentially endanger human life or health.

Understanding and forecasting space weather is deemed so important, that the main goals of four of the five Chinese scientific space missions that have been approved for launch by 2022 are linked to exploring the impact of the space environment on our daily life.

Even the relatively few scientific results obtained with the Lunar Ultraviolet Telescope on the Yutu (Jade Rabbit) rover, which was taken to the Moon by the Chang'e 3 spacecraft in December 2013, are related to the interplay between the highly charged particles emitted by the Sun, known as the "solar wind," and the Earth's magnetic field.

Only three of the 10 recent and approved future Chinese scientific space missions address blue-skies research, science that does not necessarily lead to immediate practical applications. In addition to DAMPE, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope and the Einstein Probe will explore the Universe in X-rays- highly energetic radiation from objects like black holes that is blocked by the Earth's atmosphere.

This mostly practical space science focus is a direct result of the structure of the Chinese space program, which is overseen by the State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence, an agency tasked with developing policies for the country's defense industry. Science for the sake of science is clearly not a priority.

The Chinese scientific space program is slated to accelerate until at least the early 2020s. Meanwhile, China's space industry has been developing ever more powerful launch vehicles; the maiden launch of a Long March 5 rocket took place on November 3, 2016. With this new capability, China will now be able to place up to 25 tons in low-Earth orbit and up to 14 tons in geosynchronous orbits, at altitudes of some 36,000 km, where most communications satellites are found.

This capacity to take heavier payloads to low-Earth orbit, 200-2,000 km above the Earth's surface, will support the development of the Tiangong 3 space station. The Chinese space station will also operate a 2 m-diameter space telescope, Xuntian, which will be able to observe an area of the sky that is 300 times larger than the field covered by the Hubble Space Telescope, although I have yet to see a compelling scientific justification for the telescope's development.

Technology rather than scientific needs drive developments of space hardware. Nevertheless, if even a fraction of China's ambitious space program comes to fruition within the next decade, its scientists will be poised to take a leading role. National Space Day is meant to inspire the country's youth to take up the challenges and devote their careers to boosting the nation's scientific and engineering prowess. Ambitious and lofty goals, but well worth pursuing.

_Richard de Grijs is a columnist with China.org.cn. 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

National space day celebration at Wuhan National Space Industry Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

From Fengyun-4 geostationary meteorological satellite.
The white spot moving near the equator is the sun reflection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Indeed LM-5 Y2 is preparing its launch ...

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/24/c_136232125.htm


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Indeed LM-5 Y2 is preparing its launch ...
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/24/c_136232125.htm



*Second Long March 5 rocket leaves for Wenchang launch site*

ANDREW JONES

2017/04/24




The first Long March 5 being rolled out for launch in November 2016 at Wenchang. (Photo: Su Dong, China Daily)

China's second Long March 5 heavy-lift launch vehicle left port in Tianjin on Monday and is now heading to the Wenchang launch site on Hainan Island in preparation for launch of an experimental communications satellite in June.

The Long March 5 Y2 components are being transported by the Yuanwang-21 and 22 cargo ships which were specially designed for delivering China's new generation of large launch vehicles from North China to the Wenchang Satellite Launch Centre.

After assembly and testing, the Long March 5 Y2 will in June launch the experimental Shijian-18 satellite, which uses the country's newest and heaviest satellite platform, DFH-5.

The DFH-5 was developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and has a mass of up to 8,000 kg(9,000kg as a matter of fact) with a payload of 1500 kg, requiring the heavy-lift Long March 5 to take it to nearly 36,000 km above the Earth.

It will also test newly developed LIPS-300 ion thrusters, which are more powerful versions of the LIPS-200 engines used on the recently launched Shijian-13 satellite and marked a first full use of electric propulsion for China.





_Above: Yuanwang 21 and 22 docked at Qinglan Port, Wenchang on September 1, after delivering the first Long March 5._

Shijian-13 (Shijian means 'practice') is China's first high throughput satellite, marking a big boost to the country's telecommunication satellite transmission volume.

Shijian-13 is capable of providing 100 Mbit wireless internet service simultaneously to 300,000 users, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND). Shijian-18 is rumoured to exceed these capabilities.

At over 50m high and with a diameter of 5m, the Long March 5 will have a mass at liftoff of around 800 metric tonnes, with the heaviest lift configuration capable of putting a 25 tonne payload into low Earth orbit or 14t to geostationary transfer orbit, greatly boosting China's space capabilities.

Background: Five things to know about China's Long March 5 rocket

The June mission will be the second for the new carrier rocket, with China hoping for a less dramatic launch than its ultimately successful debut in November.

In November the Long March 5 Y3 will launch the Chang'e-5lunar mission, which will collect samples from the lunar surface and return to Earth.





_Above: The maiden flight of Long March 5 in November 2016._

*Space heritage*

Also today, China is celebrating its second national 'Space Day' to mark the country's aerospace achievements. April 24 was chosen for the ocassion as that day in 1970 saw the launch of China's first satellite, Dongfanghong-1, via the Long March 1 rocket from Jiuquan. 

_Today is China's 2nd 'Space Day'. April 24 was chosen for anniversary of launch of its 1st satellite, DongFangHong-1. & it's still in orbit. pic.twitter.com/XEJNhIRVfU

— Andrew Jones (@AJ_FI) April 24, 2017_

The day involves exhibitions and open days at key space facilities such as launch centres, ground stations and tracking ships, as well as universities and museums.





_Above: Student with a space suit and model Long March 2F at Nanjing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics on April 24, 2017._

http://gbtimes.com/china/second-long-march-5-rocket-leaves-wenchang-launch-site

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*DJI, Qianxun partnership to promote the BeiDou system*
By Fan Feifei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-25 






Visitors look at a Matrice 600 PRO drone at the booth of Chinese company DJI Innovation Technology Co at CeBit, the world's biggest computer and software fair, in Hannover, Germany. [Photo/Agencies]


Drone manufacturer DJI Innovation Technology Co and Qianxun Spatial Intelligence Inc, a company that uses China's homegrown BeiDou Navigation Satellite System for location and data analysis services, have announced a strategic partnership *to promote the application of the navigation system in the drone industry.*

The partners are bullish about the prospects for drones, *especially agricultural models*, used to spray pesticide, and say that BeiDou's highly accurate positioning service is one of its major advantages, especially in agriculture.

Cao Nan, vice-president of DJI, said: *"There is still a lot of room for the two sides to cooperate in more fields, including inspection, public safety and mapping."*

Cao added the cooperation will make agricultural drone users enjoy a stable, reliable and high-accuracy service. Moreover, the two companies will work together to explore the standard operating mode of agricultural drones.

Qianxun is a joint venture established by China North Industries Group Corp, the largest defense equipment manufacturer in the country and e-commerce giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd in 2015, with registered capital of 2 billion yuan ($290 million),* to help develop BeiDou.*

Chen Jinpei, CEO of Qianxun, said it will *continue to promote the construction of the BeiDou ground base enhancement network*, and provide a commercial high-accuracy location and data analysis service in the fields of automobiles, bike sharing, mobile phones and drones.

Shenzhen-based DJI launched the* RTK (real-time kinematic) version of the agricultural drone MG-1S*, which can perform the high-accuracy positioning of farmland and pesticide spraying through access to the service provided by Qianxun.

The RTK service network covers 18 provinces and municipalities, and will expand to the whole country in the future. Priced at 23,000 yuan, the RTK version of MG-1S is expected to start shipping in the second quarter of this year.

DJI, claiming to account for 70 percent of the global consumer drone market, is devoting a great deal of attention to industry-level drones.

In November, it launched an upgraded agricultural drone, the MG-1S, which is equipped with an advanced flight control system, radar and sensors.

"Industry-level drones have a higher demand for technologies, and in turn, the applications in industries encourage drone manufacturers to improve their technological levels," said Pan Xuefei, a senior analyst at market research firm International Data Corp.

Pan said high-accuracy positioning is an important function for drones, and there are broad prospects for its application.

@cirr , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

All bike-sharing startups, which together own tens of millions of bikes, will be required to equip their bicycles with BeiDou-enabled smart locks 

*BeiDou Navigation Satellite System finds support, new applications*

( chinadaily.com.cn )

Updated: 2017-04-14

China's home-grown BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) will expand its development in Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province, after an action plan was agreed among the three parties in Beijing on April 6.

Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province will cooperate in promoting the navigation and positioning services of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and developing it into a sector with a total output value of 120 billion yuan ($17.5 billion) by 2020.





Officials from Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province at the press conference for the cooperation to promote the navigation and positioning services of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System in Beijing, April 6. [Photo/chinalbs.org]

Zhang Boxu, director of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Economy and Information Technology, said, "The local government will give more policy support to research and development and facilitate the integration of BeiDou navigation chips and multi-source sensors."

The application of BDS will focus on three fields, namely, emergency safeguarding of public security, transportation and logistics and old-age security.

Chinese bike-sharing startup Ofo Inc signed a deal with local company ChinaLbs International BV the same day to equip its bicycles with BeiDou-enabled smart locks to offer better-positioning services.





Chinese bike-sharing startup Ofo Inc signs a deal with ChinaLbs International BV to equip its bicycles with BeiDou-enabled smart locks, April 6. [Photo/chinalbs.org]

"We are glad to cooperate with Ofo to promote the development of the BeiDou navigation system in the bike-sharing industry, which is also one of the target areas of our company," said Cao Hongjie, general manager of ChinaLbs International BV.

The two partners will also jointly build a big data platform which will help offer better smart transportation services for the synergic development of Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Testing site plan in Qingpu for drones*

2017-04-25 08:43 

Shanghai Daily _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

*Shanghai Beidou Research Institute is studying plans to set up a site to test technology on drones and ship navigation systems.*

Gan Pin, deputy director of Shanghai's Science and Technology Commission, said yesterday that the city aimed to promote service platforms on research and commercialization of China's Beidou Satellite Navigation System, to promote the industry's development and lower companies' innovation costs.

The Beidou system, similar to GPS, is completely developed by China.

Gan said the planned test site in Qingpu would play a role similar to the pilot zone in Jiading that allows companies to test self-driving vehicles.

"The test site as a service platform can provide test services that medium and small-sized companies are not able to do," said Gan. "The companies therefore can focus on researches on their core technologies."

Yu Wenxian, head of the research institute, said China's drones industry was still at a fledgling level, and the real intelligent technology had just started.

Yu said the test sites aimed to provide an environment to measure unmanned systems' navigation ability.

"There are several possible sites in Qingpu," Yu said.

Gan added that the city planned to set up a satellite industry base in Lingang area, in addition to the existing research base in Zhangjiang.

China's top level academic meeting on satellite navigation technology, the 8th China Satellite Navigation Conference, is to be held in Shanghai from May 23.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/04-25/254733.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CASIC will orbit 4 satellites using 4 KZ-1A launch vehicles within a week in early 2018:

http://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309351000124100391934497598

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Commercial space center to take off*
By ZHAO LEI (China Daily) 09:27, April 25, 2017

_Construction starts on first base for privately financed projects_




China's first man in space, Yang Liwei, compares his hand with his preserved print displayed at an exhibit about China Space Day at the National Museum of China in Beijing. JIANG DONG/CHINA DAILY

Construction began on Monday on China's first commercial space industry center in Wuhan, capital of Hubei province.

The Wuhan National Space Industry Base aims to attract at least 100 enterprises involved in the space industry before 2020 and generate 30 billion yuan ($4.36 billion) in annual gross product by then, according to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the main investor. The center will occupy 68.8 square kilometers in Xinzhou district.

Expace Technology, a subsidiary of CASIC that provides commercial launch services, will invest 1.7 billion yuan to build production and assembly plants for solid-fuel carrier rockets for commercial launches. The company plans to make about 20 rockets at the center each year, it said in a statement.

In China, a commercial launch usually means a space launch financed by an entity other than a Chinese government or military agency.

The CASIC Second Academy will invest 300 million yuan to construct a research, development and manufacturing complex at the center to make small satellites. CASIC has said it will launch 156 small communications satellites into low Earth orbit, at an altitude of 160 to 2,000 km, before the end of 2025. They would form a network capable of global coverage.

Monday was the second China Space Day. On April 24, 1970, China launched its first satellite, Dongfanghong 1.

Also Monday, Expace Technology said it signed a contract with an unnamed domestic client to conduct four commercial launch missions in a week early in 2018.

The missions will employ Kuaizhou 1A, a solid-fuel carrier rocket developed by the CASIC Fourth Academy in Wuhan. The rocket has a liftoff weight of 30 metric tons and is capable of sending a 200 kg payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, or a 300 kg payload into a low-Earth orbit. Unlike most Chinese carrier rockets, it uses a transporter-erector-launcher vehicle rather than a fixed launch pad.

The first flight of Kuaizhou 1A, to launch three small satellites, was in January at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

CASIC Fourth Academy began to develop Kuaizhou solid-fuel rockets in 2009 as a low-cost, quick-response rocket family for the commercial launch market. It has launched three of the rockets.

Zhang Di, deputy director of the academy and chairman of Expace, said a new-generation Kuaizhou 11 is under development and will make its first flight before year's end.

He said Kuaizhou 11 will have a liftoff weight of 78 tons and will be capable of placing a 1-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low Earth orbit at an altitude of 400 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> All bike-sharing startups, which together own tens of millions of bikes, will be required to equip their bicycles with BeiDou-enabled smart locks



Very good. They must be forced to switch from GPS to Beidou. If they are unwilling to comply, they must be punished. 

Same goes with domestic automakers and JVs. This is a matter of national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Thanks again !


----------



## JSCh

*China in talks with Europe to collaborate on moon village construction*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 17:25, April 25, 2017

China is in talks with the European Space Agency regarding the construction of a moon village, Tian Yulong, chief engineer at the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense and secretary general of China National Space Administration (CNSA), disclosed in Xi’an on April 24.

Deep space exploration is key to China’s space development, Tian stated on China Space Day 2017. Tian added that the Chang'E-5 mission, to be carried out by the end of 2017, will achieve the major task of collecting samples from the moon and then returning to Earth. The Chang’e-4 mission in 2018 will land on the far side of the moon and explore the physical environment and mineral resources in that area - an unprecedented accomplishment for humankind.

In addition, Tian said that the next step for China’s space development is to create a safer, more reliable and economical aircraft, making it more convenient to send people into space. Already, China has started developing a heavy-lift launch vehicle and establishing a transportation system to achieve this goal.

“The cost of flying into and out of space must be reduced if we want to achieve this goal. If the price were around 50,000 RMB ($7,261) for one trip, it would be within reach for ordinary people, and we are now trying to make that a reality,” said Bao Weimin, director of the science and technology committee under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

_WHAT a major mainstream media THINKS about China's aerospace programs and advancement... read carefully the explicitly and implicitly stated opinions between the lines..._





*China's secret plan to crush SpaceX and the US space program*

Clay Dillow, special to CNBC.com Tuesday, 28 Mar 2017 | 7:53 AM ET

China's breakneck economic expansion may be flagging, but the country's ambitions in space show no signs of slowing down. Alongside ongoing efforts to rival NASA by placing robotic landers, and eventually astronauts, on the moon and Mars, China's government is increasingly looking to its burgeoning space sector to rival U.S. companies like Jeff Bezos' Blue Origin and Elon Musk's SpaceX, which is targeting March 30 for the latest launch of its Falcon 9 rocket.


Though Chinese space authorities have publicly announced the country's ambitions to forge itself into a major space power by the early 2030s, President Xi Jinping's government is also considering ways to direct spending that will push Chinese tech companies toward breakthroughs in downstream technologies like robotics, aerospace, artificial intelligence, big data analytics and other 21st-century technologies.

The majority of China's space ambitions remain focused on boosting Chinese prestige at home and abroad. But a push within Xi's government to triple spending on space science as well as the emergence of a small but growing group of privately backed space start-ups suggest that both Chinese industry and government see long-term economic benefits in their investments in space technologies.

That increasing flow of capital toward both China's state-run and private space-related tech companies could place increased pressure on NASA, and eventually on commercial space companies in the United States and Europe.

*Satellites and space launchers*

Though the exact value of China's spending on its space programs remains shrouded in secrecy, many analysts peg its civilian space budget at around $3 billion annually in recent years, *a fraction of the $19.3 billion the United States allocated to NASA in 2016.* But on that relatively small budget, China has managed to accomplish big things.

*Prior to 2003 China* — whose space program dates back to the 1950s — had never put an astronaut (a "taikonaut" in Chinese nomenclature) into orbit. In the years since, it has *moved rapidly toward parity* with space powers like Russia and the United States. In 2016, China launched more rockets than Russia for the first time, equaling the *22 rockets launched* by the United States. Included among those missions was Shenzou 11, which carried a crew of two to dock with China's Tiangong-2 spacecraft, a temporary orbiting space habitat serving as a stepping stone for a larger, permanent Chinese space station in the early 2020s.

These missions, along with China's ambitious plans to send both robots and manned missions to distant bodies like the moon and Mars are largely about prestige, says *Dr. James Lewis*, a *senior vice president at the Center for Strategic and International Studies*. "_It's escaping what they would call the domination of the West and the U.S.,_" he says. "_It's a way to assert China's independence and a return to the global stage. It sends a message: We're a great power._"

But while China's space program has historically served as a state-driven enterprise to demonstrate the nation's technological prowess, China is now looking to its space program to pay economic dividends as well. Beijing recently set its GDP growth target for 2017 at 6.5 percent — the lowest in 25 years — as an economic boom, long fueled by cheap labor and low-end manufacturing, appears to have reached the limits of its expansion.

*The march of the unicorns*

Though China is home to 43 start-ups worth at least $1 billion, according to CB Insights' "Unicorn List," President Xi has expressed a desire to see more of them, particularly in information technology and network-related businesses, that could serve as China's next growth engine. And there are signs both within and outside of Xi's government, indicating that Beijing believes its space ambitions can provide a boost to both state-owned and private enterprises in China, catalyzing the kinds of technological breakthroughs that will lift both China's global standing and its slowing economy.

In the past year a number of Chinese space launch start-ups have emerged, largely with the backing of universities and hedge funds. Two-year-old OneSpace is developing a 59-ton launch vehicle that it plans to launch for the first time in 2018. ExPace, founded early last year, plans to market its solid-fueled Kuaizhou rocket to those looking to loft small satellites into orbit. Likewise, Landspace — launched in 2015 — claims it will conduct its first commercial launch this year.

These companies aren't exactly *SpaceX* or *Blue Origin*. Though technically commercial start-ups, their relationship with the Chinese government are conspicuous. ExPace's Kuaizhou rocket is reportedly based on the launcher for Chinese antisatellite weapons and missile defense interceptors, while Landspace's rocket is based on the government's Long March 11 rocket (for its part, OneSpace was reportedly founded with support from the National Defense Science and Industry Bureau).

But launching small satellites atop rocket technologies borrowed from China's national space programs is simply a way into the market. OneSpace plans to eventually develop a manned space capsule, and Landspace is reportedly mulling a far more powerful, liquid-fueled rocket that could compete directly with the likes of SpaceX, Blue Origin or France's Arianespace.

*A private-sector push*

The emergence of these and other start-ups underscores a move by China to capitalize on its growing space prowess and to drive at least some of the industry's investment and innovation outside of traditional government programs. Where rockets are concerned, fostering a commercial launch industry will allow Chinese companies to market rocket technology commercially to foreign customers without running afoul of international norms and agreements that deter governments from doing that kind of business. But it will also allow companies to tinker and, ideally, improve upon government designs.

Beyond rocket hardware, China is also reportedly mulling a major boost in spending on space science programs that will challenge Chinese firms to develop new materials, sensors and other technologies. The current five-year plan (running through 2020) already calls for five major space exploration projects. These include a dark matter-seeking satellite that launched in December 2015 and an experimental quantum communications satellite that launched last year that could lead to significant breakthroughs in communications and cryptography. An ongoing build-out of geolocation and Earth observation satellites is also providing China with vast reserves of the currency that information technology companies trade in: data.

"_These programs are part of a comprehensive, deliberate, long-term strategic vision for economic and societal transformation,_" says *Dr. Alanna Krolikowski*, a post-doctoral research fellow at the *China Institute at the University of Alberta*. "What's needed is actually new drivers of growth, and those have to come from services, from innovation, from essentially becoming an economy that's more similar to an advanced industrialized economy."





_In this TV grab, Chinas latest manned space capsule docked with the lab,_
_the Tiangong-1 in space, 13 June 2013. (Imaginechina via AP Images)_​
By building out its network of *BeiDou satellites* — China's equivalent of GPS — and *Earth-imaging satellites* like those in its *Gaofen constellation*, China can generate the kinds of data that companies can turn into high-tech service enterprises. In the United States, companies like *Planet Labs*, *Digital Globe*, *Spaceknow*, and *Orbital Insights* have generated novel — and in some cases quite lucrative — methods for generating and processing satellite imagery into meaningful data they can then sell to companies around the world. Through its own investments, China could likewise become a provider of similar information, though it's unclear how much freedom of innovation companies will have with the Chinese government acting as the central clearinghouse for satellite data.

"_There is a real vision for making the fundamental infrastructure investments in the satellite constellations themselves,_" Krolikowski says. "_Those investments are justified in terms of their downstream impact on the economy and what they're going to do for upgrading the scientific, technological and industrial base in China — what they're going to do to foster that transition toward an innovation economy that the government emphasizes._"

*China expands its footprint*

While its space industry is a part of China's vision for economic transition, it is only one component, Lewis says. Much of Beijing's desire for economic transition has manifested itself in massive investments in more traditional technology industries, like *semiconductors*, into which the government is pouring $150 billion to boost China's domestic chip production (a move that has drawn the ire of both the Obama and Trump administrations).

*Budget disparities aside, many U.S.-based analysts have expressed concern that NASA is reining in its ambitions as China expands its footprint in orbit and beyond.*

*But that could change if President Trump decides to reenergize NASA and shift its priorities. Already he has expressed interest in trying to create a "Kennedy moment" again.*

_— By Clay Dillow, special to CNBC.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's cargo spacecraft completes in-orbit refueling *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-27 23:24:48_|_Editor: An_



Working staff celebrate at the control center in Beijing, capital of China, April 27, 2017. China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft and Tiangong-2 space lab completed their first in-orbit refueling at 7:07 p.m. Thursday, another success of the Tianzhou-1 mission. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)

BEIJING, April 27 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft and Tiangong-2 space lab completed their first in-orbit refueling at 7:07 p.m. Thursday, another success of the Tianzhou-1 mission.

Mastering the technique of refueling in space will help the country to build a permanent space station.

China is the third country, besides Russia and the United States, to master refueling in space.

The in-orbit refueling, under control of technicians on Earth, takes about five days, as the propellant is transmitted from the cargo spacecraft to the space lab.

A second refueling in space will be conducted after the cargo ship's second docking with the space lab in June, which aims to test the ability of the cargo ship to dock with the space station from different directions.

In the last docking, Tianzhou-1 will use fast-docking technology. Previously, it took China about two days to dock, while fast docking will take about six hours, according to Bai Mingsheng, chief designer of the cargo ship.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched on April 20 from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province.

It completed its first automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The Central Military Commission (CMC) sent a congratulatory letter to the staff of China's manned space program on the success of the Tianzhou-1 mission, speaking highly of the contributions they have made to the country's space industry.

"It means a lot in realizing our unremitting space dream, and will inspire us to break new ground," the CMC said in the letter.

In 1992, the central authority approved a three-step manned space program, with the final step marking the ability to operate a permanent manned space station, which is planned to be put into orbit around 2022.

As the International Space Station is set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.






Photo taken on April 27, 2017 shows the control center in Beijing, capital of China. China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft and Tiangong-2 space lab completed their first in-orbit refueling at 7:07 p.m. Thursday, another success of the Tianzhou-1 mission. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Tianzhou-1 to complete first propellant refueling mission - CGTN (Eng)






_Earlier video - the moment of docking_
China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 docks with Tiangong-2 space lab - Xinhua TV (Eng)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China to begin construction of manned space station in 2019*

China will begin construction of a permanent manned space station in 2019 after carrying out a successful in-orbit refueling from its Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft, officials leading the project said on Friday.

The Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, launched on April 20 and completed the first of three planned docking attempts with the orbiting Tiangong-2 spacelab two days later, state media reported.

The successful five-day refueling, directed from technicians on Earth and completed on Thursday, is a key milestone toward China's plans to begin sending crews to a permanent space station by 2022.

"This again announces the ambition and aspiration of the great rejuvenation of the Chinese people, and our resolute confidence in becoming a major space power," the space station project's supervisor Wang Zhaoyao told a news briefing in Beijing.

"After completing experimental stage spaceflight missions, we will enter the development and construction phase. According to our plans we will carry out the assembly and construction of China's manned space station between 2019 and 2022."

President Xi Jinping has prioritized advancing China's space program to strengthen national security. The Central Military Commission, chaired by Xi, sent a letter congratulating staff of the Tianzhou-1 mission for "realizing our unremitting space dream", according to the official Xinhua news agency.

The U.S. Defense Department has highlighted China's increasing space capabilities, saying it was pursuing activities aimed at preventing other nations from using space-based assets in a crisis.

China insists it has only peaceful ambitions in space, but has tested anti-satellite missiles.



(Reporting by Philip Wen; Editing by SImon Cameron-Moore)

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN17U0GG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

samsara said:


> *Long March 9 Heavy Carrier Rocket (CZ-9): Approximately to achieve the maiden flight in 2028*
> 长征九号重型运载火箭(CZ-9)：2028年左右实现首飞 - China Spaceflight
> 
> 时间: 2017-03-12分类: 长征九号CZ-9
> https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=71
> 
> 2017.03.06
> 
> 谭永华透露，在航天六院科研专家们的努力下，长征九号运载火箭的研制已经取得了突破性进展。目前已进行了70%左右的组件试验，用行话说，发生器和涡轮泵联试取得了圆满的成功，为后续工程的研制奠定了坚实的基础，长征九号估计在2028年左右可以上天。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017.03.05
> 
> 谭永华介绍，480吨级发动机是我国设计的全新火箭发动机，性能指标瞄准国际先进水平。其与目前长征五号运载火箭所用的120吨级发动机相比，工作原理相同，但推力跨度很大，为设计、生产、制造、试验带来了新的挑战。480吨级发动机将用作长征九号运载火箭的捆绑助推器和芯一级动力，同时在研的220吨级氢氧发动机将用于芯二级动力。
> 
> 重型运载火箭：2018年底开展发动机整机试验
> 
> 中国的重型运载火箭研制已被纳入“十三五”国家科技创新规划，并获国家正式批复立项。火箭研制工作已取得阶段性成果，比如已完成大直径铝合金整体锻造环框的研制工作。
> 全国人大代表、中国航天科技集团科技委副主任谭永华介绍，用于重型运载火箭捆绑助推器和芯一级动力的480吨级发动机推力液氧煤油，取得突破性进展：已完成首次燃气发生器—涡轮泵联动试验，今年将开展第二次联动试验，计划在2018年年底开展发动机整机试验。
> 重型运载火箭箭体直径近10米，全箭总长近百米。火箭运载能力是现有火箭运载能力的5倍多，超过美国正在研制的下一代运载火箭(SLS)
> 
> 
> 2017.03.02
> 
> 我国重型火箭先期关键技术攻关、方案深化论证工作于2016年6月正式批复立项，主要的攻关内容为“一总三大”：一总即重型火箭的总体技术和方案优化；三大即10米级大直径箭体结构的设计、制造和试验，480吨大推力的液氧煤油发动机，220吨大推力的氢氧发动机。
> 
> 目前，两种大推力发动机的攻关进展顺利。谭永华说，480吨级液氧煤油发动机已经完成了首次发生器－涡轮泵联试，试验达到了预期目的，通过试验验证了发动机系统和组件方案的可行性，标志着480吨液氧煤油发动机研制关键技术攻关取得突破性进展。而220吨级高性能氢氧发动机也已完成了多个组件方案详细设计，进行了组件的研制试验工作。
> 
> 
> CZ-9火箭为三级半构型，芯级最大直径10 m级，LEO运载能力140 t，LTO运载能力50 t。CZ-9火箭是完成深空探测、载人登月和登火、空间基础设施建设（如空间太阳能电站）等任务的重要支撑[5]，将加速航天强国建设步伐。CZ-9火箭采用“通用化、系列化、组合化”发展策略，三个构型的对应结构状态相同，可模块化组合。可捆绑液体助推器，也可以捆绑固体助推器。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Daily English Edition 中国日报英文版 2016.03.10
> 
> *New engines to lift super-heavy rocket*
> 
> Chinese rocket engine designers *have started to develop* next-generation engines that will propel the nation's future super-heavy rocket, which is tentatively called *Long March 9*, according to a senior rocket scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_Engineers at my academy are researching and developing a 500-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/kerosene engine and a 200-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen engine that will be used on the future heavy-lift rocket,_" *Tan Yonghua*, president of the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology and a national lawmaker, told China Daily on the sidelines of the annual session of the top legislature.
> 
> The engines will together give the Long March 9 a *launch weight of 3,000 tons* and a *maximum payload of 130 tons to the low Earth orbit*, which is powerful enough to fulfill a manned mission to the moon, he said.
> 
> Success of the country's *Mars exploration programs*, which *have been approved by the government*, and other deep-space projects will also depend on the new rocket because existing ones, including the Long March 5, are not powerful enough, according to Tan.
> 
> Long March 9 is set to be as technologically advanced as the United States' Space Launch System, which is being designed by the National Aeronautics and Space Administration, and it will be pollution-free, the scientist added.
> 
> Tan said the new engines will be based on those used on the Long March 5, which will be launched for the first time in the fall, and that their development will take about 10 years.
> 
> Liang Xiaohong, former deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and a political adviser, told China Daily that the Long March 9's core body will have a diameter of nearly 10 meters and a height of more than 100 m. The rocket's development is expected to take 15 years, he added.
> 
> Liang's academy recently developed a super-large interstage ring that will be used to connect stages of the Long March 9.
> 
> In another development, Tan said the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology will soon deliver engines to be installed on the Chang'e 5 probe, the third step of China's unmanned lunar exploration effort to land on the moon and bring back soil in about 2017.
> 
> China is even eyeing the possibility of operating a space solar power station between Earth and the moon. Lieutenant General Zhang Yulin, deputy head of the Central Military Commission's Equipment Development Department, told Xinhua News Agency on Monday that China is making a blueprint for the construction of a solar power station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/rocket/Heavy-Lift-Launch-Vehicle/Heavy-Lift-Launch-Vehicle.html



it's going to be interesting to see this rocket along with the super launch system of the U.S- SLS,ITS, Russia-????, India, ????- China-CZ-9 launching in the 2020's and 2030's

space is the next frontier for the world economy.


----------



## lonelyman

C130 said:


> it's going to be interesting to see this rocket along with the super launch system of the U.S- SLS,ITS, Russia-????, India, ????- China-CZ-9 launching in the 2020's and 2030's
> 
> space is the next frontier for the world economy.


India? They couldn't even send their own 4t communication satellites by themselves today, u talk about 140 t march 9? Are u becoming big mouth 2012 stupa powa Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peacefulguy

lonelyman said:


> India? They couldn't even send their own 4t communication satellites by themselves today, u talk about 140 t march 9? Are u becoming big mouth 2012 stupa powa Indians?



Maximum working rocket with China is march 9 with 14 t to GEO , NOT 140 .
India has a working rocket of 2.5 t to GEO.
Next month mark3 will be launched for 1st time with capacity of 4 to 5 t to GEO.


----------



## samsara

*Construction of manned space station starts 2019*

By Xinhua News, Friday, April 28, 2017, 17:32

BEIJING - China will begin construction of a permanent manned space station in 2019 after carrying out a successful in-orbit refuelling from its Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft, officials leading the project said on Friday.





The future manned space station of China​
China plans to conduct several manned space flights between 2019 and 2022, during which time *the 60-tonne space station will be assembled and built*, said *Wang Zhaoyao*, director of China's manned space program office, Friday.

"_Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was the *last* flight mission of the country's manned space program *before* the construction of a permanent space station,_" Wang said at a press conference.

*The spacecraft and Tiangong-2 space lab completed their first in-orbit refueling late Thursday, marking the completion of the country's space lab mission.* The successful *five-day refuelling*, directed from technicians on Earth and completed on Thursday, is a key milestone toward China's plans to begin sending crews to a permanent space station by 2022.

"_The successful conclusion of the mission shows that China's manned space program has entered the space station era,_" Wang said.

"_The space station program has been progressing steadily with its key technologies and plans already completed and its relevant flight products being tested,_" he said. "_Chinese astronauts are preparing for the space station era. They are expected to stay in space for three to six months or even longer during future missions._"

Two astronauts, *Jing Haipeng* and *Chen Dong*, completed their *33-day journey*, the longest mission in the country's manned space program to date, *onboard the Shenzhou-11* spacecraft on Nov. 18 last year.

*The space station project's supervisor Wang Zhaoyao announced this Friday at a news briefing in Beijing*

Wang said the astronauts would be engaged in *more extra-vehicular activities during the construction of the space station*, which could pose challenges.

"_After completing experimental stage spaceflight missions, we will enter the development and construction phase. According to our plans we will carry out the assembly and construction of China's manned space station between 2019 and 2022,_" Wang said.

*President Xi Jinping has prioritised advancing China's space program to strengthen national security.* The Central Military Commission, chaired by Xi, sent a letter congratulating staff of the Tianzhou-1 mission for "_*realising our unremitting space dream*_", according to the official Xinhua news agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*The final frontier: China plans to build manned space station in 2019*

RT - Published time: 28 Apr, 2017 16:20






Long March-7 rocket carrying Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft lifts off from the launching pad, China, April 20, 2017. © China Daily / Reuters​
*China will reportedly begin building a permanent manned space station in 2019, a move likely to increase Western fears over the country’s space capabilities.*

The Chinese space agency *successfully refueled its Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft in orbit on April 20*. The vessel, which can reportedly carry six tons (metric) of goods, two tons of fuel and fly unmanned for three months, also docked with the Tiangong-2 space laboratory two days later.

*READ MORE: China’s cargo spacecraft docks with orbital laboratory for 1st time*

_“This again announces the ambition and aspiration of the great rejuvenation of the Chinese people, and our resolute confidence in becoming a major space power,”_ the space station project's supervisor Wang Zhaoyao told a news briefing in Beijing on Thursday.

_“After completing experimental stage spaceflight missions, we will enter the development and construction phase. According to our plans we will carry out the assembly and construction of China's manned space station between 2019 and 2022."_

The US has previously expressed fears over China’s technological advancements.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852367239994982400
In October, Robert Walker and Peter Navarro, advisers to Donald Trump, then-candidate for the US presidency, said a lack of investment in space security means the US is falling behind China.

Writing in Space News, the pair said: _“America’s space program is suffering from significant under-investment ... Meanwhile, China and Russia continue to move briskly forward with military-focused space initiatives. Indeed, each continues to develop weapons explicitly designed, as the Pentagon has noted, to ‘deny, degrade, deceive, disrupt, or destroy’ America’s eyes and ears in space.”_

*China was also excluded from the International Space Station over US objections* to its space program’s perceived links to the country’s military.

China, meanwhile, maintains it has _“peaceful motives”_ for space exploration.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656254779656540160
The success of the Tianzhou-1 mission follows an announcement that *both Chinese and European space agencies are planning to construct a joint base on the moon*.

Pal Hvistendahl, a spokesman for the European Space Agency (ESA), told Bloomberg: _“The Chinese have a very ambitious moon program already in place. Space has changed since the space race of the ’60s. We recognize that to explore space for peaceful purposes, we do need international cooperation.”_

Groundwork for the ‘Moon Village’ mission will begin in November when China plans to send a lunar probe to the moon to retrieve rock and soil samples, according to state media. *The Chang’e-5 mission will be China’s first ever attempt at sample retrieval in space.*


----------



## samsara

*3 cargo vehicles to serve nation's space program*

By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-29 06:16

China will produce *two additional types of cargo spacecraft* with different functions to service its future manned space station, according to a space program manager.

That will make a *total of three, including Tianzhou 1*, which is now in space, Yang Baohua, deputy general manager of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, said at a news conference on Friday in Beijing.

That spaceship's cargo cabin is hermetically sealed because one of the spacecraft's tasks is to test in-orbit resupply technology, including the transportation of astronauts' necessities that require isolation from space.

"_We will design two variants of Tianzhou 1,_" Yang said. The first variant will have a cargo area that is hermetically sealed like the Tianzhou 1 as well as a cargo area that is partly open to space to allow for more storage, he said.

*The first variant* will be used to transport astronauts' supplies and small spare parts needed at the space station.

*The second variant* will be open and will carry cargo that does not need protection from space conditions. It will haul large parts as well as any spacecraft to be launched from the station, he said.

In the case of all three types of spacecraft, the propulsion cabin will remain hermetically sealed like that of Tianzhou 1, Yang said. *None of the craft will be designed to be reusable.*

_Tianzhou 1, China's first cargo spacecraft, has completed the country's first in-orbit refueling test with the Tiangong II space laboratory, the China Manned Space Agency said on Thursday. The success of the five-day test made China the third nation in the world to have in-orbit refueling technology after Russia and the United States, it noted._

*Tianzhou 1*, _the country's largest and heaviest spacecraft_, was launched at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on April 20. Tiangong II has been in space since mid-September and carried two Chinese astronauts from mid-October to mid-November. It is now unmanned.

The agency said that after the first test, the two spacecraft would stay connected as they orbit Earth for about two months. After the two months, the cargo spacecraft will undock and dock again with the space lab. It will then undock again and start a three-month independent flight before a third docking.

The cargo craft will inject fuel into Tiangong II during the second and third dockings. After the third docking, Tianzhou 1 will depart from Tiangong II and will be directed by ground control to fall back to Earth.

In the future, the Tianzhou-series cargo spacecraft will be tasked with bringing supplies of fuel, spare parts and other necessities to China's planned manned space station, *which will start construction around 2019 and is expected to enter service by about 2022.*





An artist’s rendering of the Tiangong 3 space station (Adrian Mann)​
_The space station will consist of three parts－a core module attached to two space labs, each weighing about 20 tons－and will operate for at least 10 years, according to the manned space agency._

Zhao Guangheng, chief designer of scientific applications at the manned space agency, said on Thursday that the space station will conduct 30 research and experimental projects *in eight major fields* including life science, biology, and material science.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Chinese media reported CZ-5 Y2 start its journey from Tianjin port to WSLC, Hainan aboard Yuan Wang-22. CZ-5 Y2 is to launch Sijian-18 in June.
> 
> View attachment 392590
> ​
> News video in mandarin --> http://tv.cntv.cn/video/C11299/0e3039da58e0424fb2567d4b6de4e0ed


Chinese media report that CZ-5 Y2 has just arrived at port near WSLC, Hainan this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*China plans to build 60-ton space station*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858256556479176704

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Project TengYun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

China plans to launch six to eight BeiDou-3 satellites later this year as part of a plan for the 35 satellites to provide worldwide navigation services latest by 2020. Calender:

April: Tianzhou-1; Shijian 13; (done)
June: Shijian-18; HXMT (upcoming with CZ-5 HSLV)
July: Beidou-3M1, Beidou-3M2
August: Zangheng-1 (CSES)
September: Beidou-3M3; Beidou-3M4; Zhongxing-6C; Gaofen-5
October: Four 'Tianyi' satellites; Beidou-3M5, Beidou-3M6,
November: Chang’e-5
December: Beidou-3M7, Beidou-3M8; GaoJing-3, Gaojing-4; Beidou-2G8;​
Sources
http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/opinion/2017-04/27/content_29103491.htm
http://www.chinatopix.com/articles/...ocket-long-march-5-y2-arrives-launch-site.htm
http://gbtimes.com/china/heres-what-china-has-planned-its-space-program-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Shijian-18(DFH-5 testbed)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Asteroids promise payoffs for humanity*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-09 07:32

*Forum explores mining them, or taking a ride into deep space *

Chinese scientists will look at ways to harvest resources on asteroids and how to use these so-called minor planets as bases for interstellar journeys, according to a senior space expert.

Ye Peijian, a leading specialist in deep-space exploration at the China Academy of Space Technology, told an asteroid exploration forum in Beijing on Monday that more than 900 asteroids fly past Earth each year and many of them have rich resources of precious metals such as platinum, rhodium and iridium.

"In the near future, we will study ways to send robots or astronauts to mine suitable asteroids and transport the resources back to Earth. In the long term, we will consider using resources from asteroids to build facilities in space or to provide materials to support interstellar travel," he said.

"In addition, some asteroids can be used as bases for interstellar exploration. We can land an unmanned probe on it, and the probe will travel with the asteroid to deep space. When it reaches a certain point, we will activate the probe, which will leave the asteroid to execute its scientific mission," Ye said. "This will tremendously reduce the amount of fuel a probe needs to carry and extend its life span as well as its flight range."

He said that Chinese scientists and engineers must develop a number of technologies and special equipment to fulfill an asteroid expedition, including a large-thrust electric propulsion system, long-endurance power technology, a satellite-based navigation system and sampling devices.

Ye told China Daily in March that China plans to conduct at least one asteroid exploration mission between 2020 and 2025. He said the detailed schedule and the target asteroid have yet to be determined.

In a white paper on China's space activities published in December, the China National Space Administration said that from 2017 to 2021, it would undertake a feasibility study and research on key technology for the exploration of Jupiter and asteroids. These deep-space expeditions will be used to help explore the origin and evolution of the solar system as well as the possibility of extraterrestrial life, the administration said.

Xu Weibiao, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Key Laboratory of Planetary Sciences, said at Monday's forum that asteroid expeditions will help researchers understand the physical and chemical traits of asteroids, which could lead to preventing collisions with Earth.

"So far, humans have discovered a total of 157 potentially hazardous objects in space with a diameter of at least 1,000 meters. Each is capable of destroying all civilization on Earth if it were to hit our mother planet. Therefore, we must study asteroids so we can work out how to break the dangerous ones or change their routes," Xu said.

He also said research on asteroids will help expand human knowledge of the solar system and the origin of life.

Pang Zhihao, a researcher of human space activity at the China Academy of Space Technology, said expeditions to asteroids will be technologically challenging for several reasons. For example, a typical asteroid is usually small, its gravity is weak and each asteroid has its own orbit. Such factors make it difficult for a probe to intercept a target asteroid and land on it.

To date, only the United States, the European Space Agency and Japan have carried out asteroid exploration missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Two teams face plants, worms, year of inner space*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-11 

China started a yearlong experiment on Wednesday *using an airtight advanced life-support system to house eight volunteers as a way to help with the nation's goal of long-term manned deep-space exploration, the project's operator said.*

The Lunar Palace 365 experiment was launched at the Lunar Palace 1 bioregenerative life-support laboratory in Beihang University in Beijing.

The eight volunteers, all postgraduate students at the university, are divided into two teams of four and will undertake the experiment in three shifts - one team entered the lab on Wednesday morning and will stay for 60 days before the second team takes over. They will live in the lab for 200 days before the first team will complete the remaining 105 days, the university said.

Lunar Palace 1 is capable of providing a habitable environment similar to Earth's biosphere and can support four people. It was designed to test and verify technologies to be used on space missions of extended duration in deep space, and with multiple crews.




*The 500-cubic-meter lab is sealed from the outside. It consists of three cabins with a total area of 160 square meters - one for volunteers to live in and control the facility and the other two to simulate cultivating plants on the moon, the university said.*

During the experiment, volunteers will not leave the lab during their shifts unless they encounter emergencies.

*They will plant several kinds of grains, such as wheat and corn, as well as many types of vegetables, such as carrots, tomatoes, mushrooms and cucumbers.*

*The harvest will be part of their food. They also will experiment with growing mealworms to consume as a source of protein.*

Liu Hui, one of the volunteers and a doctoral student in biomedicine at Beihang University, said before entering the lab on Wednesday that their main tasks are to grow plants, to observe inner biology within the lab, to record their own metabolism and to test the equipment.

She noted that in the lab they can use a computer, make phone calls or conduct video chats with their families and do physical exercise with the proper equipment.

Professor Liu Hong, director of the Research Center of Space Life Science and Life Support Technology, who heads the project, said astronauts would carry all their necessities with them in short- or medium-length space journeys, such as China's Shenzhou manned missions that last at most one month.

For space stations, cargo spaceships would be used to transport supplies. However, longer-lasting missions in the future, such as constructing a lunar station or manned expeditions to Mars, will require the station or spacecraft itself to be self-sustaining, which mean they must carry physical and chemical instruments that can generate the necessities of life.

"*Therefore, such experiments will check whether our bioregenerative life-support system can work well and explore how astronauts can resolve possible psychological problems in a sealed environment for a long time*," Liu Hong said, adding the experiment's data and findings also will be useful in manned deep-sea exploration programs.

The professor noted that* Lunar Palace 365 is the world's first experiment to examine the recyclable applications of animals and microbes in the space environment.*

The Lunar Palace 1 housed a three-person, 105-day airtight experiment in 2014.

* 

*
The first group of four volunteers (at left) greet people through the window of the airtight laboratory in Beihang University in Beijing on Wednesday. In photo at right, Xu Huibin (center), president of the university, waves back to the graduate students taking part in the life-support experiment.Kong Xiangming / For China Daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pyr0test

Looks like a step up version of the MARS500 experiment that was conducted between China, Russia and EU


----------



## Place Of Space

Dear if I lived in the small space for one year, i have to bring several interesting books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* A cabin on the moon? China hones the lunar lifestyle *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-10 23:37:10_|_Editor: ZD_






Four volunteers take the oath in front of the Lunar Palace 1, a facility for conducting bio-regenerative life-support systems experiments key to setting up a lunar base, in Beijing University for Aeronautics and Astronautics (BUAA) in Beijing, capital of China, May 10, 2017. A ceremony was held in the BUAA on Wednesday as 8 volunteers start a 365-day experiment in two groups in the Lunar Palace 1. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong) 

BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- While it remains unclear exactly how long China's first lunar explorers will spend on the surface, the country is already planning for longer stays.

Eight Chinese volunteers will live in "Yuegong-1," a simulated space "cabin" in Beijing for the next year, strengthening China's knowledge and technical know-how, and helping the country's scientists understand exactly what will be required for humans to remain on the moon in the medium and long terms.

The volunteers, all civilians and elite postgraduate students from Beihang University, are divided into two groups. The first four stepped into Yuegong-1 on Wednesday. The two men and two women will stay in the cabin for 60 days, then be replaced by the second group, also two men and two women, who will stay there for 200 days. After that, the first group will return for the remaining 105 days.

The experiment, code-named "Yuegong-365," is Beihang's second attempt to see how the Bioregenerative Life Support System (BLSS) works in a moon-like environment. A successful 105-day trial was conducted in 2014.

The BLSS is a system where animals, plants and microorganisms co-exist. Water and food can be recycled in the system, creating an earth-like environment.

"The BLSS is absolutely crucial to probes to the moon and to Mars," said Liu Zhiheng of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "The latest test is vital to the future of China's moon and Mars missions and must be relied upon to guarantee the safety and health of our astronauts."

Liu Hong, chief designer of "Yuegong-1," said that the purpose of the new program is to test the stability of the BLSS when astronauts with different metabolic rates take turns to live in the cabin and when they face sudden situations such as blackouts.

"Yuegong-1" consists of a major living space and two plant cabins: "greenhouses." The major cabin covers 42 square meters the size of a very small urban apartment while each of the plant cabins is 3.5 meters high and 50 to 60 square meters in area. The major cabin hosts four bed cubicles, a common room, a washroom, a waste-treatment room and an animal-raising room. The system allows four "astronauts" to conduct research while their basic needs are met.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*‘718 days in space’: Secretive US X-37B plane said to break record as it lands in Florida*

Published time: 8 May, 2017 04:52
Edited time: 8 May, 2017 13:04





© defense.gov

The US Air Force’s X-37B space plane has returned to Earth from its *secret mission in orbit* which is said to have lasted a record-breaking 718 days.

The unmanned, reusable space plane landed at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida after almost two years of circling our planet as part of a *secret test mission*.

Crews wearing protective suits for hazardous operations met the mini-shuttle as it touched down Sunday morning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861210390918770690
The touchdown marks the first landing at the space center’s Shuttle Landing Facility since the Atlantis made the final flight of NASA’s 30-year space shuttle program in July 2011.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861223103346741250
The completed mission, known as OTV-4 (Orbital Test Vehicle-4), marks the fourth in the X-37B programme but is the first to have landed at the Florida space center. Three previous landings occurred at Vandenberg Air Force Base in California.

“_This mission once again set an on-orbit endurance record and marks the vehicle's first landing in the state of Florida,”_ said Lieutenant Colonel Ron Fehlen, X-37B program manager.

_“We are incredibly pleased with the performance of the space vehicle and are excited about the data gathered to support the scientific and space communities.”_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861255043563098112
While *most of the X-37B's payloads and activities are classified*, the Air Force has insisted that the mini space shuttle is simply testing technologies in orbit.

It outlines the programme’s primary objectives as twofold. Firstly, it wants to test reusable spacecraft technologies for America’s future in space, and secondly, to carry out experiments which can be returned to, and examined, on Earth.

_“Technologies being tested in the program include advanced guidance, navigation and control, thermal protection systems, avionics, high temperature structures and seals, conformal reusable insulation, lightweight electromechanical flight systems, advanced propulsion systems, advanced materials and autonomous orbital flight, reentry and landing.”_

The X-37B, which is 29 feet long and has a wingspan of just over 14 feet across, launches vertically and comes back to Earth horizontally for a runway landing.

The OTV-4 has spent the longest period in space, substantially surpassing the first vehicle of the mission launched in 2010, which spent 224 days in orbit.

However it has failed to come close to the overall longest spaceflight mission. NASA's twin Voyager 1 and Voyager 2 probes are still sending data home, nearly 40 years after their 1977 launches, according to Space.com.

The fifth X-37B mission is scheduled to launch from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida, later in 2017.

https://www.rt.com/usa/387531-space-plane-x37b-landing/

-----------------

*This top secret space plane gonna bring arm race in space to a new level.*

*ASAT? Satellite killer?*
*Nuclear weapon delivery from space??*
*What will be the responses from both Russia and China to this new strategic, devastating space weapon?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*SUPER SECRET X-37B NEARS ONE YEAR IN ORBIT DOING ???*

By Matt Williams - Universe Today - 2016-05-13






*For years now, the program to develop the X-37B spacecraft has been shrouded in secrecy.* Originally intended as part of a NASA project to develop a reusable unmanned spacecraft, this Boeing-designed spaceplane was *taken over by the Department of Defense in 2004*. And while it has been successfully tested on multiple occasions, *there remain some unanswered questions as to its intended purpose and what has been taking place during these flights*.

This, predictably, has lead to all kinds of rumors and speculation, with some suggesting that it could be a spy plane while others think that *it is intended to deliver space-based weapons*. Its latest mission which was dubbed *OTV-4 (Orbital Test Vehicle-4) has been especially clandestine*. And after nearly a year in orbit, it remains unclear what the X37B has been doing up there all this time.

The mission began atop a Atlas V rocket which launched from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station on May 20th, 2015. As the second flight of the second X-37B vehicle, the stated purpose of mission was to test a Hall-effect thruster (HET) a special type of ion thruster that NASA hopes to use on future satellites. The mission had the additional purposes of testing various materials in space for NASA, as well as experimental propulsion system developed by the US Air Force.

Sounds straightforward enough, doesnt it? But here is where the clandestine nature of things kicks in. Originally, the mission was expected to last about 200 days. But as of the penning of this article, the vehicle is going on 365 days in orbit, and *no one is quite sure why or what it is doing up there*. While the duration of OTV missions have been secret in the past, as well as the location of their landings, *this prolonged stay in orbit is leading to more conjecture about the X-37Bs true purpose*.

For instance, if the X-37Bs primary purpose is to test reusable space technologies, then it would make sense to land it before long. In this case, the key aspects of the mission would come down to the Air Force testing their ability to deploy and retrieve the spacecraft, as well as its ability to deliver scientific packages to orbit. This is certainly in keeping with the US Air Forces fact sheet on the X-37B, which states that:

The primary objectives of the X-37B are twofold: reusable spacecraft technologies for Americas future in space and operating experiments which can be returned to, and examined, on Earth Technologies being tested in the program include advanced guidance, navigation and control; thermal protection systems; avionics; high-temperature structures and seals; conformal reusable insulation, lightweight electromechanical flight systems; and autonomous orbital flight, re-entry and landing.​
However, these aims seems incongruous with all the secrecy that surrounds the X-37B program, which is something one expects instead *when dealing with the development of weapons systems*. The long-terms stays in orbit also don't appear to be in keeping with this, as these would only prove useful if the intended spacecraft was meant to act as a satellite (i.e. remain in orbit for extended periods of time to collect information).

<PIC: Fourth flight of the X-37B Orbital Test Vehicle is set for blastoff on May 20, 2015 from Cape Canaveral, Florida. Credit: Boeing>

As a result, it has been widely speculated in the past few years that the true purpose of the X-37B is to act as a spy plane. As *Tom Burghardt* commented in his 2010 article, *The Militarization of Outer Space: The Pentagon’s Space Warriors*, the development of the X-37B is part of the US Air Forces stated intention of maintaining space superiority:

_*Now the Defense Department wants to up the stakes with new, destabilizing weapons systems that will transform low- and high-earth orbit into another “battlespace,” pouring billions into programs to achieve what Air Force Space Command (AFSPC) has long dreamed of: “space dominance”. Pentagon space warriors fully intend to field a robust anti-satellite (ASAT) capability that can disable, damage or destroy the satellites of other nations, all for defensive purposes, mind you.*_​
This was followed up in 2012 with allegations that the X-37B was spying on the Chinese Tiangong-1 space station module. These claims were naturally denied by the US Air Force, which indicated that the orbits conducted by the test flight did not allow for any opportunities to conduct surveillance. This was backed up by space journalist and analyst Jim Oberg, who said in an interview with the BBC, “They are in orbits which cross the equator about 90 degrees apart. They crisscross each others’ paths at thousands of meters per second. Any observation from one to the other is impossible.”

Others have gone on record as stating that there is nothing particularly telling or alarming about the OTV missions, and that they are likely just the result of the USAF wanting to attempting to test the full capabilities of this new spacecraft. As Joan Johnson-Freese, a professor of national security affairs at the U.S. Naval War College in Newport, Rhode Island, recently told Space.com:

_While no more specifics have been offered about the X-37B by the Air Force since it began flying the orbital technology test bed in 2010, the overall mission seems clear: Lengthy missions allow time for seeing what such a vehicle has to offer in terms of capabilities. The military likes to have lots of arrows in its quiver._​
Nevertheless, the possibility that the X37B supports space-based espionage efforts remains a popular idea. For instance, Brian Weeden a former air force officer and current technical adviser to the Secure World Foundation has stated that he thinks the X-37B’s mission is to test reconnaissance and spy sensors, particularly how they hold up against radiation and other hazards of orbit.

*The possibility of it being used to capture satellites is also an enduring one.* In 2014, Alan Hulas of Guardian stated, The mystery of the plane centers around the purpose of an interior cavity, he wrote, about the size of a truck bed and much too cozy for a human to live in for 674 days, the duration of its latest mission. The main theories suggest that the plane carries sensors and spy equipment, satellites or even weaponry.

Whatever the true purpose, the reactions towards the X-37B and the levels of secrecy surrounding it are not atypical. Whenever the issue of militarizing space emerges, it triggers fears about the prospect of a space-weapons race. And since the *Outer Space Treaty* placed no bans on stationing conventional weapons in orbit, nor the stationing of spy satellites therein, there are no legal barriers to doing this.

*Could the 21st century be a time where the US, Russia, China, and other major space players enter onto an arms race in space?* Only time will tell. In the meantime, it might not be a bad idea to update the terms of the Outer Space Treaty and include some articles about secret spy spaceplanes!

Alternate link

-----------------

The Militarization of Outer Space: The Pentagon’s “Space Warriors” | By Tom Burghardt
http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-militarization-of-outer-space-the-pentagon-s-space-warriors/19074

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China plans ambitious space mission to hunt and ‘capture’ asteroids by 2020*

Ultimate aim is to land on orbiting space rocks and exploit their mineral wealth, top space scientists say


PUBLISHED : Thursday, 11 May, 2017, 9:01pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 11 May, 2017, 9:09pm











Stephen Chen

A senior government space scientist said China was considering mounting a mission to “capture” an asteroid and try to fire it into the moon’s orbit within a decade, state media reported.

The ultimate aim would be to mine the asteroid for metal and minerals, or use it as the base for a space station.

Ye Peijian, chief commander and designer of China’s lunar exploration programme, said at a meeting of space authorities in Beijing this week that the nation’s first batch of asteroid exploration spacecraft would probably be launched in about 2020, according to state media reports.

NASA says space mining can solve climate change, food security and other Earthly issues

Asteroids roam throughout our solar system, ranging in size from a metre to hundreds of kilometres across. Some cross close to Earth’s orbit, sometimes dangerously so.

Many near-Earth asteroids contain a high concentrations of precious metals, Ye told the _Science and Technology_ _Daily_, a newspaper run by China’s Ministry of Science and Technology.










He estimated some of the asteroids might justify the enormous cost and risk of space exploration as their economic value could amount to trillions of US dollars.



Nasa announced a plan earlier this year to send two spacecraft to asteroids in 2021 and 2023.

The later mission will explore the asteroid 16 Psyche, which is 210km wide and probably a remnant from the core of an ancient planet no longer in existence.

The Chinese programme, however, is much more ambitious.

The plan is to capture an asteroid by landing and anchor a spacecraft on its surface, fire up multiple rocket boosters and project it into the orbit of the moon.

An asteroid like a 10-storey building just missed Earth by only half the distance to the Moon. We barely saw it coming

The excavation of mineral ores and its transportation to Earth would be carried out by robotic machinery, Ye was quoted as saying.

Ye estimated it could take a further four decades before China had the technology and infrastructure in place to mine the asteroid.

No details were given of which asteroid Chinese space scientists may be targeting.

China is also interested in using an asteroid as the base for a permanent space station, the report said. Ye was quoted by the newspaper as saying that the Chinese government was mulling this separate proposal to build a self-sustainable base on an asteroid.

The natural spin of an asteroid could generate a certain amount of centrifugal force that could be transformed into gravity, which was good for the mobility and general health of astronauts, he said.










A team of space scientists from the California Institute of Technology came up with a similar proposal in 2013 and submitted it to the White House under the former Obama administration.

China re-activated an air-tight research facility in Beijing on Wednesday and began a new experiment with artificial ecological system to pave the way for the design and construction of human settlement on the moon.

Four young men and women volunteers entered Lunar Palace 1 – a self-contained laboratory in Beihang University with a bio-regenerative life support system built four years ago – to join a year-long mission to evaluate the system’s performance after new upgrades, in particular its reliability and flexibility to cope with various accidents.

Chinese space technology still lags decades behind the US, but the Chinese government has poured enormous resources into the development of its space programme, including developing an orbiting space station. Analysts say the clear aim is to challenge US supremacy in space.

The first landing of a probe on an asteroid was conducted in 2001 by the US spacecraft NEAR Shoemaker.

Chinese scientists study viability of manned radar station on the moon

The European spacecraft Rosetta put a fully-functioning landing probe on an asteroid in 2014, which sent back data for two days until its power supply ran out.

The Chinese lunar probe Chang’e-2 conducted a fly-by in 2012 over 4179 Toutatis, the largest asteroid known to pose a collision threat with Earth.

Huang Jiangchuan, the chief scientist at China’s deep space exploration programme, said at the same meeting attended by Ye on Monday that the nation’s asteroid mission would aim high for “landmark achievements”, state media reported.

But some space researchers have cautioned that the mission faced huge challenges, including developing technology to firmly anchor the probe to the surface of the asteroid.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...lans-ambitious-space-mission-hunt-and-capture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

SZ-12 and SZ-13

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

onebyone said:


> *China plans ambitious space mission to hunt and ‘capture’ asteroids by 2020*
> 
> Ultimate aim is to land on orbiting space rocks and exploit their mineral wealth, top space scientists say
> 
> 
> PUBLISHED : Thursday, 11 May, 2017, 9:01pm
> UPDATED : Thursday, 11 May, 2017, 9:09pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Chen
> 
> A senior government space scientist said China was considering mounting a mission to “capture” an asteroid and try to fire it into the moon’s orbit within a decade, state media reported.
> 
> The ultimate aim would be to mine the asteroid for metal and minerals, or use it as the base for a space station.
> 
> Ye Peijian, chief commander and designer of China’s lunar exploration programme, said at a meeting of space authorities in Beijing this week that the nation’s first batch of asteroid exploration spacecraft would probably be launched in about 2020, according to state media reports.
> 
> NASA says space mining can solve climate change, food security and other Earthly issues
> 
> Asteroids roam throughout our solar system, ranging in size from a metre to hundreds of kilometres across. Some cross close to Earth’s orbit, sometimes dangerously so.
> 
> Many near-Earth asteroids contain a high concentrations of precious metals, Ye told the _Science and Technology_ _Daily_, a newspaper run by China’s Ministry of Science and Technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He estimated some of the asteroids might justify the enormous cost and risk of space exploration as their economic value could amount to trillions of US dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Nasa announced a plan earlier this year to send two spacecraft to asteroids in 2021 and 2023.
> 
> The later mission will explore the asteroid 16 Psyche, which is 210km wide and probably a remnant from the core of an ancient planet no longer in existence.
> 
> The Chinese programme, however, is much more ambitious.
> 
> The plan is to capture an asteroid by landing and anchor a spacecraft on its surface, fire up multiple rocket boosters and project it into the orbit of the moon.
> 
> An asteroid like a 10-storey building just missed Earth by only half the distance to the Moon. We barely saw it coming
> 
> The excavation of mineral ores and its transportation to Earth would be carried out by robotic machinery, Ye was quoted as saying.
> 
> Ye estimated it could take a further four decades before China had the technology and infrastructure in place to mine the asteroid.
> 
> No details were given of which asteroid Chinese space scientists may be targeting.
> 
> China is also interested in using an asteroid as the base for a permanent space station, the report said. Ye was quoted by the newspaper as saying that the Chinese government was mulling this separate proposal to build a self-sustainable base on an asteroid.
> 
> The natural spin of an asteroid could generate a certain amount of centrifugal force that could be transformed into gravity, which was good for the mobility and general health of astronauts, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A team of space scientists from the California Institute of Technology came up with a similar proposal in 2013 and submitted it to the White House under the former Obama administration.
> 
> China re-activated an air-tight research facility in Beijing on Wednesday and began a new experiment with artificial ecological system to pave the way for the design and construction of human settlement on the moon.
> 
> Four young men and women volunteers entered Lunar Palace 1 – a self-contained laboratory in Beihang University with a bio-regenerative life support system built four years ago – to join a year-long mission to evaluate the system’s performance after new upgrades, in particular its reliability and flexibility to cope with various accidents.
> 
> Chinese space technology still lags decades behind the US, but the Chinese government has poured enormous resources into the development of its space programme, including developing an orbiting space station. Analysts say the clear aim is to challenge US supremacy in space.
> 
> The first landing of a probe on an asteroid was conducted in 2001 by the US spacecraft NEAR Shoemaker.
> 
> Chinese scientists study viability of manned radar station on the moon
> 
> The European spacecraft Rosetta put a fully-functioning landing probe on an asteroid in 2014, which sent back data for two days until its power supply ran out.
> 
> The Chinese lunar probe Chang’e-2 conducted a fly-by in 2012 over 4179 Toutatis, the largest asteroid known to pose a collision threat with Earth.
> 
> Huang Jiangchuan, the chief scientist at China’s deep space exploration programme, said at the same meeting attended by Ye on Monday that the nation’s asteroid mission would aim high for “landmark achievements”, state media reported.
> 
> But some space researchers have cautioned that the mission faced huge challenges, including developing technology to firmly anchor the probe to the surface of the asteroid.
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...lans-ambitious-space-mission-hunt-and-capture




capture an asteroid and put it in a lunar orbit. can use it build a space colony on the moon and send back precious metals back to Earth. 

will need super heavy weight rockets for this IMO


----------



## cirr

*Test of pulsar navigation with POLAR on TG-2 spacelab *

X-ray Pulsar Navigation 1 (XPNAV 1) success!!!

Pulsar navigation, which utilizes pulsar observations to determine the position or orbit of a spacecraft, has raised interests of many countries. Several projects, such as NICER, have been proposed. POLAR on-board the TG-2 space station of China has worked for about half year and its main task is to measure the polarization of the gamma-ray bursts. POLAR can also detect the photons from pulsars due to its large effective area (about 200 cm2) and wide field of view (more than 2π Sr). In this work we report our first results testing pulsar navigation with POLAR observations. A new navigation algorithm has been used that combines the orbit dynamics and pulsar profile analysis. With 31-day-long observations of the Crab pulsar, the TG-2 orbit was determined successfully. The parameter values of the orbital elements are solved and the errors are estimated by bootstrap method. The errors with 99.7% confidence are: semi-major axis error of 7.0 m, eccentricity error of 0.00026, inclination error of 0.023° Right Ascension of the Ascending Node (RAAN) error of 0.17°, error for argument of perigee of 0.042° and mean anomaly error of 0.042°.

http://engine.scichina.com/publisher/scp/journal/SSPMA/47/9/10.1360/SSPMA2017-00080?slug=full text

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

noman.r said:


> *China is building it's space station.* Good luck to them!


And THANK YOU for letting us know the little fact in this dedicated thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

*Chinese, Indonesian firms sign contract on satellitepurchase package*
(Xinhua) 21:03, May 17, 2017
JAKARTA, May 17 (Xinhua) -- Senior officials of Chinese firm China Great Wall IndustryCorporation (CGWIC) and Indonesian firm Palapa Satelit Nusa Sejahtera (PSNS) Wednesday signed a purchase contract for the latter's satellite system, namely PALAPA-N1, scheduled to orbit in first half of 2020.

PALAPA-N1 communication satellite project is the first communication satellite ofIndonesia that is produced by China.

PSNS is a joint venture enterprise of prominent telecommunication firm operating inIndonesia, Indosat Ooredoo, and Pasifik Satelit Nusantara (PSN).

Under the contract, CGWIC is responsible for in orbit delivery of the PALAPA N1. CGWICshall provide a package solution with the products and services to its Indonesian client, including the satellite, the rocket launching service, ground system, insurance andfinancing support.

The PALAPA-N1 satellite, which is designed to replace the PALAPA D, will be launched toits orbit slot at 113°E in the geostationary arc by Long March 3B launch vehicle from theXichang Satellite Launch Center in China.

PALAPA-N1 will provide the latest technology of High Throughput Satellite for broadcastand broadband telecommunications.

Speaking on the sideline of the signing ceremony, Indosat Ooredoo CEO Alexander Ruslisaid the new satellite would greatly help broadband penetration among the society inIndonesia.

"It would also help accelerating the creation of digital society in Indonesia, support thegovernment's plan to make Indonesia the largest digital state in Southeast Asia," he added.

The contract signing was witnessed by Indonesian Informatics and CommunicationsMinister Rudiantara, Chinese Embassy Charge d'Affaires Sun Weide and Vice President ofChina Aerospace Science & Technology Corporation (CASC), the parent firm of CGWIC, Yang Baohua.

CGWIC President Yin Liming said the satellite would significantly improve the broadcastand broadband in Indonesia.

"It would also be an embodiment of friendship between Chinese and Indonesian people," he said in a statement.

CGWIC won the contract after undergoing a strict auction process considering technical, manufacturing period and cost efficiency. It brushed competitors from Europe and theUnited States to get the contract.

The PALAPA-N1 satellite is developed by China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), asubsidiary of CASC.

The PALAPA-N1's satellite system is designed to have lifetime of more than 16 years, to beequipped with a total of 42 transponders.
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0517/c90000-9216997.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China to invest 23.3 mln U.S. dollars in developing space science satellites *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-23 22:25:12_|_Editor: Mengjie_





BEIJING, May 23 (Xinhua) -- A fund of 160 million yuan (23.3 million U.S. dollars) was set up Tuesday to help the development of four space science satellites, as well as advanced scientific research.

Jointly set up by the National Natural Science Foundation of China and Chinese Academy of Sciences, with each side sponsoring half of the investment, the fund will last from 2017 to 2020.

The four satellites are the Dark Matter Particle Explorer Satellite, retrievable scientific research satellite SJ-10, a quantum communication satellite and a hard X-ray modulation telescope satellite.

The fund will support experiments such as exploration of dark matter particles, microgravity science and space life science, satellite-ground quantum communication experiments, and observation of compact objects including black holes and neutron stars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China, Russia Advancing Anti-Satellite Technology, US Intelligence Chief Says*
By Leonard David, Space.com's Space Insider Columnist | May 18, 2017 07:00am ET






The United States' top intelligence official spotlighted the threat of space warfare in a hearing of the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence last week.

In his written testimony in the May 11 hearing, Dan Coats, director of national intelligence, reviewed the worldwide threat assessment of the U.S. intelligence community, noting an appraisal that _"Russia and China perceive a need to offset any U.S. military advantage derived from military, civil, or commercial space systems and are increasingly considering attacks against satellite systems as part of their future warfare doctrine."_​
Coats reported that both Russia and China _"will continue to pursue a full range of antisatellite (ASAT) weapons as a means to reduce U.S. military effectiveness." _[The Most Dangerous Space Weapons Ever]​
Some new Russian and Chinese ASAT weapons, including destructive systems, _"will probably complete development in the next several years," _Coats added. _"Russian military strategists likely view counterspace weapons as an integral part of broader aerospace defense rearmament and are very likely pursuing a diverse suite of capabilities to affect satellites in all orbital regimes."_​
China and Russia are advancing *directed-energy (laser) weapons technologies* for the purpose of fielding ASAT systems _"that could blind or damage sensitive space-based optical sensors,"_ Coats said._ "Russia is developing an airborne laser weapon for use against U.S. satellites. Russia and China continue to conduct sophisticated on-orbit satellite activities, such as rendezvous and proximity operations, at least some of which are likely intended to test dual-use technologies with inherent counterspace functionality."_​
Coats also testified that *robotics technology* designed for satellite servicing and space-junk removal might be used to damage satellites.

_"Such missions will pose a particular challenge in the future, complicating the U.S. ability to characterize the space environment, decipher intent of space activity, and provide advance threat warning," _ Coats wrote.​
Additionally, the global threat of *electronic warfare* attacks against space systems will expand in the coming years in both the number and types of weapons, Coats noted.

_"Development will very likely focus on jamming capabilities against dedicated military satellite communications (SATCOM), Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) imaging satellites, and enhanced capabilities against Global Navigation Satellite Systems (GNSS), such as the US Global Positioning System (GPS),"_ Coats said.​
You can read Coats' testimony here: http://www.dni.gov/files/documents/Newsroom/Testimonies/SSCI Unclassified SFR - Final.pdf

_Leonard David is author of "Mars: Our Future on the Red Planet," published by National Geographic. The book is a companion to the National Geographic Channel series "Mars." A longtime writer for Space.com, David has been reporting on the space industry for more than five decades. Follow us @Spacedotcom, Facebook or Google+. This version of this story was posted on Space.com._

http://www.space.com/36891-space-war-anti-satellite-weapon-development.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Shotgunner51 said:


> *China, Russia Advancing Anti-Satellite Technology, US Intelligence Chief Says*
> By Leonard David, Space.com's Space Insider Columnist | May 18, 2017 07:00am ET
> 
> View attachment 399047
> 
> 
> The United States' top intelligence official spotlighted the threat of space warfare in a hearing of the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence last week.
> 
> In his written testimony in the May 11 hearing, Dan Coats, director of national intelligence, reviewed the worldwide threat assessment of the U.S. intelligence community, noting an appraisal that _"Russia and China perceive a need to offset any U.S. military advantage derived from military, civil, or commercial space systems and are increasingly considering attacks against satellite systems as part of their future warfare doctrine."_​
> Coats reported that both Russia and China _"will continue to pursue a full range of antisatellite (ASAT) weapons as a means to reduce U.S. military effectiveness." _[The Most Dangerous Space Weapons Ever]​
> Some new Russian and Chinese ASAT weapons, including destructive systems, _"will probably complete development in the next several years," _Coats added. _"Russian military strategists likely view counterspace weapons as an integral part of broader aerospace defense rearmament and are very likely pursuing a diverse suite of capabilities to affect satellites in all orbital regimes."_​
> China and Russia are advancing *directed-energy (laser) weapons technologies* for the purpose of fielding ASAT systems _"that could blind or damage sensitive space-based optical sensors,"_ Coats said._ "Russia is developing an airborne laser weapon for use against U.S. satellites. Russia and China continue to conduct sophisticated on-orbit satellite activities, such as rendezvous and proximity operations, at least some of which are likely intended to test dual-use technologies with inherent counterspace functionality."_​
> Coats also testified that *robotics technology* designed for satellite servicing and space-junk removal might be used to damage satellites.
> 
> _"Such missions will pose a particular challenge in the future, complicating the U.S. ability to characterize the space environment, decipher intent of space activity, and provide advance threat warning," _ Coats wrote.​
> Additionally, the global threat of *electronic warfare* attacks against space systems will expand in the coming years in both the number and types of weapons, Coats noted.
> 
> _"Development will very likely focus on jamming capabilities against dedicated military satellite communications (SATCOM), Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) imaging satellites, and enhanced capabilities against Global Navigation Satellite Systems (GNSS), such as the US Global Positioning System (GPS),"_ Coats said.​
> You can read Coats' testimony here: http://www.dni.gov/files/documents/Newsroom/Testimonies/SSCI Unclassified SFR - Final.pdf
> 
> _Leonard David is author of "Mars: Our Future on the Red Planet," published by National Geographic. The book is a companion to the National Geographic Channel series "Mars." A longtime writer for Space.com, David has been reporting on the space industry for more than five decades. Follow us @Spacedotcom, Facebook or Google+. This version of this story was posted on Space.com._
> 
> http://www.space.com/36891-space-war-anti-satellite-weapon-development.html


They said a lot about what RUS & CHN may have for the ASAT but forget to mention own X-37B 

Better to say out loud and clear that all the MAJOR POWERS do have ASAT programs... thus one cannot dominate the others, and there is no more such unilateral world when it touches the core interests of the others! It seems a mad Deep State is driving the Empire looking for a nonexistent "Full Spectrum Dominance" chasing down the wind...

Posted few posts above at the same page here, just scroll up.
*‘718 days in space’: Secretive US X-37B plane said to break record as it lands in Florida*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*U.S. to build hypersonic spaceplane that can fly 10 times in 10 days*

Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-25 03:41:10 | Editor: huaxia





Phantom Express is envisioned as a highly autonomous experimental spaceplane, shown preparing to launch its expendable second stage on the top of the vehicle in this artist's concept. The Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency is collaborating with Boeing to fund development of the Experimental Spaceplane (XS-1) program (Xinhua/Boeing Rendering)​
*WASHINGTON, May 24 (Xinhua) -- The U.S. Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) announced Wednesday it has selected Boeing company to design, build and test the first of an entirely new class of hypersonic aircraft that would be able to fly 10 times in 10 days.*

*The unmanned vehicle, known as Experimental Spaceplane (XS-1), roughly the size of a business jet, would take off vertically like a rocket and fly to hypersonic speed. But unlike the U.S. military's X-37B spaceplane that launches with an external booster, it would be powered solely by self-contained cryogenic propellants, the DARPA said in a statement.*

Upon reaching a high suborbital altitude, the spaceplane would release an expendable upper stage that is able to deploy a 3,000-pound (1,360-kilogram) satellite to polar orbit. The reusable first stage would then bank and return to Earth, landing horizontally like an aircraft, and be prepared for the next flight, potentially within hours.

Currently, months or years of preparation is needed to send a single satellite into orbit.

According to the DARPA, building XS-1 will need significant advances in both technical capabilities and ground operations, but "_would revolutionize the Nation's ability to recover from a catastrophic loss of military or commercial satellites, upon which the Nation today is critically dependent._"

"_The XS-1 would be neither a traditional airplane nor a conventional launch vehicle but rather a combination of the two, with the goal of lowering launch costs by a factor of ten and replacing today's frustratingly long wait time with launch on demand,_" said Jess Sponable, DARPA program manager.

Boeing's Phantom Express XS-1 design beat out concepts proposed by Masten Space Systems and Northrop Grumman.

"_Phantom Express is designed to disrupt and transform the satellite launch process as we know it today, creating a new, on-demand space-launch capability that can be achieved more affordably and with less risk,_" said Darryl Davis, president of Boeing Phantom Works.

Next, Boeing will build and test the technology demonstration vehicle, culminating with 10 test fires of the vehicle's engine on the ground in 10 days to demonstrate propulsion readiness *for flight tests in 2019*.

Then, there would be 12 to 15 flight tests, *currently scheduled for 2020*. After these flights are completed, the DARPA would launch the XS-1 10 times over 10 consecutive days, at first without payloads and at speeds as fast as Mach 5, or five times the speed of sound.

Subsequent flights are planned to fly as fast as Mach 10, and deliver a demonstration payload between 900 pounds and 3,000 pounds (400 to 1,360 kilograms) into low Earth orbit.

*If the program is successful, the agency predicted that the XS-1 could operate with costs under five million U.S. dollars per launch, including the cost of an expendable upper stage, which accounts for "a small fraction of the cost of launch systems the U.S. military currently uses for similarly sized payloads."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Boeing Wins $1B MDA Contract For Four Space Object Kill Vehicles*

Defense World.net 08:35 AM, May 23, 2017​



_Boeing Wins $1B MDA Contract For Four Space Object Kill Vehicles_​
*The U.S. Missile Defense Agency (MDA) has awarded Boeing with a $1.08 billion contract to provide development support for the Redesigned Kill Vehicle program.*

This modification contract brings to the *total award to more than $5 billion for work on the Ground-based Midcourse Defense (GMD) system*, the US Department of defense announced in a press release Monday.

The contract covers payload development, payload ground testing, integration with the Ground-based Interceptor (GBI) and GMD Ground system, flight testing and four initial production RKVs for initial fielding, the release states.

*Boeing will collaborate with Lockheed Martin and Raytheon to develop the RKV system and perform work in Alabama, Arizona, California and other government designated locations through June 30, 2022.*

*Kill vehicles destroy long-range ballistic missiles in space.* Launched atop missiles, kill vehicles use sensors, lenses and rocket thrusters to pick out warheads and steer into their paths. The RKV is a component of the GMD system interceptors designed to destroy targets in high-speed collisions after separating from the booster rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

samsara said:


> *Boeing Wins $1B MDA Contract For Four Space Object Kill Vehicles*
> 
> Defense World.net 08:35 AM, May 23, 2017​
> 
> 
> 
> _Boeing Wins $1B MDA Contract For Four Space Object Kill Vehicles_​
> *The U.S. Missile Defense Agency (MDA) has awarded Boeing with a $1.08 billion contract to provide development support for the Redesigned Kill Vehicle program.*
> 
> This modification contract brings to the *total award to more than $5 billion for work on the Ground-based Midcourse Defense (GMD) system*, the US Department of defense announced in a press release Monday.
> 
> The contract covers payload development, payload ground testing, integration with the Ground-based Interceptor (GBI) and GMD Ground system, flight testing and four initial production RKVs for initial fielding, the release states.
> 
> *Boeing will collaborate with Lockheed Martin and Raytheon to develop the RKV system and perform work in Alabama, Arizona, California and other government designated locations through June 30, 2022.*
> 
> *Kill vehicles destroy long-range ballistic missiles in space.* Launched atop missiles, kill vehicles use sensors, lenses and rocket thrusters to pick out warheads and steer into their paths. The RKV is a component of the GMD system interceptors designed to destroy targets in high-speed collisions after separating from the booster rocket.


Is this US space defense thread sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China launches advanced satellite navigation positioning system*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-05-28 06:19













BEIJING -- China on Saturday launched a national satellite navigation and positioning system. It is the largest in the country and boasts the widest coverage.

Li Weisen, deputy director of the National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation, said that the system consists of 2,700 base stations, a national database center and 30 provincial level database centers.

The system, featuring faster speed, higher accuracy and wider coverage, will be compatible with other satellite navigation systems, such as the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and Global Position System (GPS), Li said.

According to the administration, the system is able to provide positioning service to transportation, emergency medical rescue and city planning and management.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-05/28/content_29534107.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

*China reveals hypersonic scramjet developments and plans*

brian wang | April 14, 2017 |






China has revealed the first known images of an indigenous scramjet test that it says was successfully conducted at speeds up to Mach 7 and altitudes up to 30 km, in December 2015.





_Credit: National Natural Science Foundation of China._





_Studies of a folding-wing hypersonic boost-glide vehicle designed for deployment from a launcher at Mach 5 and 30-km altitude show dramatic changes in the center of pressure on release. Credit: China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology_





_Tests of a magneto-hydrodynamic heat shield system showed performance could be boosted by seeding the flow with potassium particles. Credit: College of Aerospace Science and Engineering_





_Ground tests of a *hydrogen-fueled continuous-rotating detonation ramjet* at Mach 4.5 and simulated 18.5-km altitude indicated positive thrust was obtained. Credit: National University of Defense Technology_

China will test a prototype combined-cycle hypersonic engine later this year that they hope will pave the way for the first demonstration flight of a full-scale propulsion system by 2025. If successful, the engine could be the first of its type in the world to power a hypersonic vehicle or the first stage of a two-stage-to-orbit spaceplane. Combined-cycle systems have long been studied as a potential means to access to space and long-range hypersonic vehicles.

Chinese Academy of Sciences professor Lihong Chen said: “We also developed a low cost near-space science and technology flight test platform. The first flight test was successfully carried out, and key issues of the scramjet were demonstrated at Mach 3.5-7 and at altitudes of 15-30 km [9-18 mi.].” Offering no further details, Chen says the flight test was targeted at fundamental research under a program that she likened to the Australian-U.S. Hypersonic International Flight Research Experimentation (HIFiRE) effort.

Zhang Yong, a CASTC engineer, claimed that China will master the spaceplane’s technologies in the next three to five years, and a full-scale spaceplane would then enter service by 2030.

Lihong Chen had written a Feb 2016, paper in Acta Mechanica Sinica – Engine performance analysis and optimization of a dual-mode scramjet with varied inlet conditions.

A dual-mode scramjet can operate in a wide range of flight conditions. Higher thrust can be generated by adopting suitable combustion modes. Based on the net thrust, an analysis and preliminary optimal design of a kerosene-fueled parameterized dual-mode scramjet at a crucial flight Mach number of 6 were investigated by using a modified quasi-one-dimensional method and simulated annealing strategy. Engine structure and heat release distributions, affecting the engine thrust, were chosen as analytical parameters for varied inlet conditions (isolator entrance Mach number: 1.5–3.5). Results show that different optimal heat release distributions and structural conditions can be obtained at five different inlet conditions. The highest net thrust of the parameterized dual-mode engine can be achieved by a subsonic combustion mode at an isolator entrance Mach number of 2.5. Additionally, the effects of heat release and scramjet structure on net thrust have been discussed. The present results and the developed analytical method can provide guidance for the design and optimization of high-performance dual-mode scramjets.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cirr

Performance assessments of new solid-fuel ramjet with variable airflow completed:

http://kpzg.people.com.cn/n1/2017/0601/c404389-29310924.html

The engine is now primed for next generation aerospace model engineering/project applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> Performance assessments of new solid-fuel ramjet with variable airflow completed:
> 
> http://kpzg.people.com.cn/n1/2017/0601/c404389-29310924.html
> 
> The engine is now primed for next generation aerospace model engineering/project applications.



The free-jet tests of the variable flow ducted rocket began in 2012, and the flight tests began in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China assembling Long March 5 rocket to launch heaviest satellite, Shijian-18*
Andrew Jones 2017/05/16

China is preparing for the launch of one of the heaviest ever satellites to geostationary orbit next month, with the country's second Long March 5 heavy-lift launch vehicle being assembled at the Wenchang Satellite Launch Centre.

*Shijian-18* is an experimental telecommunications satellite which, at around seven metric tonnes or more launch mass, will possibly be the most massive satellite launched to geostationary orbit, nearly 36,000 km above the Earth. The *DFH-5* was developed by the *China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) * under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme.

While official figures have not been released, *DFH-5 *could have a mass of between 6,500 - 9,000 kg, with a payload greater than 1500 kg.






_DFH-4_





_DFH-5_

*Boosting China's launch capabilities*

The first Long March 5 was launched in dramatic circumstances in November last year, carrying the Shijian-17 (Shijian means 'practice') satellite to geosynchronous transfer orbit. The third flight of Long March 5 is expected in late November to launch Chang'e-5, a complex and ambitious mission to collect samples from the lunar surface and return to Earth.

It will be the first deployment of the new *Dongfanghong-5 (DFH-5) satellite platform*, the country's most advanced and heaviest, which requires the new Long March 5 to send it into geosynchronous transfer orbit.

Shijian-13, launched last month, was China's first high-throughput satellite with a capacity of more than 20 Gbps, and marked the country's first full use of electric propulsion with LIPS-200 engines, developed by the Lanzhou Institute of Physics.

Shijian-18 will immediately overshadow those capabilities, boasting a capacity of around 70 Gbps, while also feature more powerful *LIPS-300 ion thrusters*. Like SJ-13, the Ka band SJ-18 telecommunications satellite will also test *space-based laser communications*.

At over 50m high and with a diameter of 5m, the Long March 5 will have a mass at liftoff of close to 800 metric tonnes and its development greatly boosted China's space capabilities.

The Long March 5B variant is capable of putting a 25 metric tonne payload into low Earth orbit and will be used to launch the 20mt core module of the Chinese Space Station, Tianhe, sometime around early 2019.

*China's space programme in 2017*

Shijian-18 is likely to be China's sixth orbital launch of 2017, following Shijian-13, TJS-2, a Kuaizhou-1A rocket launch, Tiankun-1, and China's first orbital cargo vessel, Tianzhou-1.

However, a potentially busy June launch schedule and the opaque nature of China's space activities means that other missions expected in June could proceed it. 

The *Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT)* space science mission is set to launch from Jiuquan in the Gobi Desert on a Long March 4B, while a Long March 3B is expected to loft Zhongxing-9A telecomms satellite to geostationary orbit from Xichang.

The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme and of which CAST is a subsidiary, is aiming for close to 30 launches in 2017, with further solid-fuelled rocket launches of small satellites also expected for another state-run space actor, CASIC.

http://gbtimes.com/china/china-assembling-long-march-5-rocket-launch-heaviest-satellite-shijian-18

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> We are living in an interesting tech-focused era.
> New things happen everyday.



New things everyday indeed, as evidenced by 

*我国首台泵后摆火箭发动机试车成功*





在中国航天科技集团六院新一代火箭发动机试验区，901号试车台在为我国首台泵后摆火箭发动机进行测试（5月27日摄）。

来源：新华社 2017年06月02日17:01

6月2日，记者从中国航天科技集团六院了解到，我国首台泵后摆火箭发动机首次试车获得圆满成功，成为世界上第二个掌握泵后摆核心技术的国家。泵后摆技术将摇摆装置后置，不仅用最小的摆动实现了推力矢量的变化，发动机结构还更加紧凑，火箭总体构型更加优化，更重要的是为重型运载火箭发动机的研制扫除了拦路虎，为研制更大推力液体火箭发动机奠定了坚实的基础。新华社发

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

中新网西安6月1日电 (记者 田进)中国航天科技集团六院1日披露，中国首台泵后摆火箭发动机首次试车已获得圆满成功，中国成为世界上第二个掌握泵后摆核心技术的国家。

据介绍，此次试车的首台泵后摆发动机，是在已经进入工程应用阶段的120吨液氧煤油高压补燃发动机基础上，通过局部调整对液体火箭发动机泵后摆技术的有效验证。该发动机采用了全新研制的多种零部组件产品，尤其是多层波纹管柔性连接的高压摇摆软管，承受住了涡轮泵排出的高温高压富氧燃气多重考验，在试验过程中活动自如，结构可靠。

中国航天科技集团六院院长刘志让说，泵后摆技术将摇摆装置后置，不仅用最小的摆动实现了推力矢量的变化，发动机结构还更加紧凑，火箭总体构型更加优化，更重要的是为重型运载火箭发动机研制扫除了“拦路虎”，起到“瘦身健体”的作用，为研制更大推力液体火箭发动机奠定了坚实的基础。

据了解，泵后摆发动机自2015年10月启动第一次论证，次年6月设计工作基本完成，图纸下发，2017年4月10日完成零部组件生产进入总装，5月17日完成全部装配工作。试车前，科研人员对发动机进行了全面检测，发动机试验区进行了多项测试系统改进，并完成了多次冷摆试验和综合测试，确保首次试车准备充足，稳妥可靠。

位于西安航天基地的中国航天科技集团六院，是中国唯一集运载火箭主动力系统，轨姿控动力系统及空间飞行器推进系统研究、设计、生产、试验为一体的专业研究院。(完)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Han Patriot

http://www.gov.cn/xinwen/2017-06/02/content_5199245.htm

*我国首台泵后摆火箭发动机试车成功*

Some sort of thrust vectoring rocket engine? My chinese technical terms is not so good. Can someone tell me what engine is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*航天科工：可重复使用的天地往返飞行器已完成发动机地面试验 *

澎湃新闻记者 张枭翔

2017-06-06 20:13 来源：澎湃新闻

http://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_1702430

航天科工在商业航天方面又放出一波“黑科技”的研发进展。

6月6日，在2017年全球航天探索大会上，中国航天科工集团公司（以下简称“航天科工”）副总经理刘石泉透露，航天科工在构建商业化空间信息基础设施。刘石泉进一步表示，航天科工以高空长航时无人机、临近空间浮空器和近地轨道卫星为平台，装载通信、遥感及导航增强载荷，开发相应的地面装备和空间信息应用产品，多层次构建信息网络，实现全域信息覆盖和局域信息增强，致力于满足地面网络尚未达到地区的互联网接入和物联网应用需求。

据悉，目前，航天科工打造的无人机平台、临近空间浮空器、卫星平台及地面应用系统研制顺利推进，有望在2020年前后提供相应服务。

刘石泉称，航天科工大力发展商业航天，着眼于整合全社会全世界优质资源，发展成本可控和使用方便可靠的航天技术与产品。
此外，据刘石泉透露，航天科工正努力提升进出空间能力和性价比。

在进入空间方面，航天科工大力发展性能可靠、成本受控、使用便捷的固体运载火箭，今年已成功完成快舟一号甲、开拓二号甲两次火箭发射任务，近地轨道运载能力达到1吨的快舟十一号固体运载火箭也将于今年年底首飞，面向大规模组建星座的商业运载火箭“班车化”应用有望成为现实。

在空间返回方面，基于创新思路研制的空间货物返回舱进展顺利，争取为国际国内各类用户提供空间物资下行服务，计划2019年搭载发射入轨进行验证。

在空天往返方面，航天科工正聚焦于研发水平起降、可重复使用的新一代天地往返飞行器，现已完成发动机等多项关键技术地面试验。

据了解，航天科工还布局了空间轨道舱及其商业应用项目。刘石泉介绍称，轨道舱将提供一个“集中、开放、共享”的平台环境，供需求方开展空间新材料制备、检测、试验等关键技术及产业化推广应用研究。

探索太空经济发展方面，据刘石泉介绍，航天科工还联合有关科研机构，开展了载人空间站商业化应用、太空资源探索和开采利用的项目论证，与之匹配使用的大型、超大型运载火箭也已全面布局，有望在2020年前后取得重大突破，将为太空原位制造、太空基地建造提供基础性保障。

在2017年全球航天探索大会上，刘石泉还透露，第三届中国（国际）商业航天高峰论坛将于今年8月在武汉举办。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CASIC's aerospace plane model

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> CASIC's aerospace plane model
> 
> View attachment 402007





全球航天探索大会在北京召开 中国展示一波“黑科技”






















中国空间技术研究院载人航天总体部载人星际探测研究室主任果琳丽：绍2030年前的深空探测目标






同时，欧空局有意在月球国际合作方面与中国进行合作，会上将进一步探讨开展国际村的建设情况。洛克希德·马丁公司将会介绍目前进行的多个人类航天项目等。






航天科工展示空间站的商业舱段项目。大型固体运载火箭2020年前后露面。






欧空局局长沃纳介绍月球村
李源潮致辞 习近平致贺信






腾云工程：空天往返飞行器2030年完成试飞，已完成发动机地面试验。





航天科工的腾云工程






航天科工的快云工程





飞云工程

在2017年全球航天探索大会上，刘石泉还透露，第三届中国（国际）商业航天高峰论坛将于今年8月在武汉举办。






天舟一号与天宫二号六月份下旬分离




嫦娥三号的相关试验视频




嫦娥四号的中继星计划2018年5月份发射，嫦娥四号2018年12月发射。




嫦娥五号将于今年年底前发射，着陆区域




航天科技的高景卫星

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

“X-37B” 














Flight test(s) conducted in secrecy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Guys, you need to use English.


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> 全球航天探索大会在北京召开 中国展示一波“黑科技”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中国空间技术研究院载人航天总体部载人星际探测研究室主任果琳丽：绍2030年前的深空探测目标
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 同时，欧空局有意在月球国际合作方面与中国进行合作，会上将进一步探讨开展国际村的建设情况。洛克希德·马丁公司将会介绍目前进行的多个人类航天项目等。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科工展示空间站的商业舱段项目。大型固体运载火箭2020年前后露面。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 欧空局局长沃纳介绍月球村
> 李源潮致辞 习近平致贺信
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 腾云工程：空天往返飞行器2030年完成试飞，已完成发动机地面试验。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科工的腾云工程
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科工的快云工程
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 飞云工程
> 
> 在2017年全球航天探索大会上，刘石泉还透露，第三届中国（国际）商业航天高峰论坛将于今年8月在武汉举办。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 天舟一号与天宫二号六月份下旬分离
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 嫦娥三号的相关试验视频
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 嫦娥四号的中继星计划2018年5月份发射，嫦娥四号2018年12月发射。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 嫦娥五号将于今年年底前发射，着陆区域
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科技的高景卫星



KZ-11

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> 全球航天探索大会在北京召开 中国展示一波“黑科技”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中国空间技术研究院载人航天总体部载人星际探测研究室主任果琳丽：绍2030年前的深空探测目标
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 同时，欧空局有意在月球国际合作方面与中国进行合作，会上将进一步探讨开展国际村的建设情况。洛克希德·马丁公司将会介绍目前进行的多个人类航天项目等。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科工展示空间站的商业舱段项目。大型固体运载火箭2020年前后露面。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 欧空局局长沃纳介绍月球村
> 李源潮致辞 习近平致贺信
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 腾云工程：空天往返飞行器2030年完成试飞，已完成发动机地面试验。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科工的腾云工程
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科工的快云工程
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 飞云工程
> 
> 在2017年全球航天探索大会上，刘石泉还透露，第三届中国（国际）商业航天高峰论坛将于今年8月在武汉举办。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 天舟一号与天宫二号六月份下旬分离
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 嫦娥三号的相关试验视频
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 嫦娥四号的中继星计划2018年5月份发射，嫦娥四号2018年12月发射。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 嫦娥五号将于今年年底前发射，着陆区域
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 航天科技的高景卫星



*人类首次！重庆大学将在月球表面种土豆养蚕 *

2017-06-12 22:23:05

关键字:月球重庆月球表面种植物

还记得《火星救援》中，马特蒙达饰演的宇航员被困火星，通过自制肥料种植土豆坚持四年的故事吗?但在地外星球真的能够生长植物吗?

据重庆晨报-上游新闻6月12日报道，在2017年全球航天探索大会上，我国多项即将执行的深空探测任务首度公开：2018年我国将发射嫦娥四号月球探测器抵达人类探测器未曾触及的月球背面，由重庆大学牵头的科普载荷“月面微型生态圈”也将作为“乘客”首次被送入月球表面。

*为人类探索地外星球提供生存保障*





科普载荷“月面微型生态圈”

2015年12月，由教育部深空探测联合研究中心组织、由重庆大学牵头的科普载荷“月面微型生态系统”在国家国防科工局等部门联合发起的月球探测载荷创意设计征集活动中，从257个创意中脱颖而出获得一等奖，并在我国探月工程的“两总”会上被评定为搭载方案。

“*一个民族有一些关注天空的人，他们才有希望*。”“月面微型生态圈”总设计师谢更新教授介绍，2018年年底科普载荷将“搭乘”嫦娥四号登上月球，实现人类首次在月球表面开展生物学实验，并向全球广大民众首次展示月球表面生物生长、光合作用等生物学原理。

谢更新表示，此次科普载荷“月面微型生态圈”的研究，将会搭载马铃薯种子、拟南芥种子以及昆虫卵到达月球表面进行栽培和孵化，而这也是为以后人类进入月球乃至地外星球生存提供保障。

*耗时两年多进行大量科学研究*

*



*
马铃薯种子和拟南芥种子，正在实验培育。

为了科普载荷进入月球表面后能工作正常，科研人员正进行着大量实验工作。“月面微型生态圈”科普载荷总指挥、重庆大学副校长刘汉龙介绍，此科普载荷包含了机械、控制、环境、生物等多个交叉学科研究领域，由重庆大学牵头，28所高校参与研究。

刘汉龙介绍，整个科普载荷呈圆柱形，高18厘米，直径16厘米，总重量为3公斤，内部包含40多个零部件，加上螺丝钉、导线等后有100多个零部件，如何将这么多零件整合并将重量控制在3公斤花费了研究团队大量功夫。

另外，科普载荷将搭载马铃薯和拟南芥种子以及蚕卵，到达月球表面后将对其进行栽培和孵化。科普载荷主任设计师张元勋介绍，蚕产生二氧化碳，而马铃薯及拟南芥进行光合作用产生氧气，构建起一个简单的生态系统。

而通过观察低重力、强辐射条件下植物的种子发芽、幼苗生长和开花的全过程，或虫卵孵化、幼虫成长发育、破茧成蝶，验证月球环境下种子的呼吸作用和植物的光合作用，激发人们的生态环保意识。

*温控能源方面均为研究难点*

*



*
科普载荷“月面微型生态圈”工作原理。

但月球表面的气温、重量、湿度等众多环境都与地表不同，如何在38万公里的月球上顺利让植物及昆虫存活，几大难点也让研究团队头疼不已。

张元勋介绍，科学载荷主要的几大难点在于：温控、能源、生态系统的构建和未知的情况。月球表面温度在零下170℃-零上120℃间，而植物及昆虫理想生存温度为1-30℃，所以载荷设置保温层，以保证植物和昆虫的正常生长，同时通过导光管保证光照。

能源问题也是科普载荷需要解决的一大问题，由于载荷重量严格控制在3公斤，所以任何零件的重量都会精确到克，这就必须选用能量密度大的电池，而在温差大、高能粒子冲击的恶劣环境下保证电池正常运转也是一大难题。

谢更新介绍，这是将是人类首次抵达探测器都未接触过的月球背面，各种意料之外的情况都要充分考虑，而他们的目标是将植物和昆虫的生长过程向全世界进行直播，激发民众民族自豪感和爱国热情，提高环境保护意识和探索宇宙的热情。

http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2017_06_12_412930.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*China launches remote-sensing micro-nano satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-06-15 20:10:33

BEIJING, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched two remote-sensing micro-nano satellites on a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert Thursday.

The *OVS-1A *and the *OVS-1B*, the first two satellites of *Zhuhai-I remote-sensing micro-nano satellite constellation*, are expected to improve the monitoring of geographical, environmental, and geological changes across the country, according to Beijing Institute of Space Science and Technology Information.

Compared with previous remote-sensing satellites, the OVS-1A and the OVS-1B are video satellites, featuring the function of conducting fast "gaze" observation. Its imaging scope covers more than 85 percent of global population.

The launch of the Zhuhai-I satellite constellation, composed of video micro-nano satellites, hyperspectral satellites and radar satellites, will be completed within the next two to three years.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-06/15/c_136368683.htm


*The Zhuhai-1 and ÑuSat-3 satellites:*

With a launch mass of 50 kg each, the Zhuhai-1 earth observation satellites are the video component of the Chinese Orbita Earth observation system. Two OVS-1 (OVS-1a and OVS-1b) satellites constitute the prototype OVS-1 video component. The operational Orbita constellation is to consist of video satellites (OVS-2), hyperspectral satellites (OHS-2) and small personal satellites (OPS 2).

The additional payload on this launch is composed by the Argentinian ÑuSat-3 “Milanesat” satellite that is the third satellite in the Aleph-1 constellation developed and operated by Satellogic S.A.. The Aleph-1 constellation will consist of up to 25 satellites.

The satellite has mass of 37 kg, with dimensions 450mm x 450mm x 800mm. The primary objective of the mission is to commercially provide Earth observation images to the general public, in the visible and infrared parts of the spectrum.

The satellite is equipped with cameras operating in visible light and infrared, and will operate in 500 km SSO orbit with inclination at 97.5°.

ÑuSat-4 and ÑuSat-5 will be launched in August 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

onebyone said:


> *OVS-1A *and the *OVS-1B*, the first two satellites of *Zhuhai-I remote-sensing micro-nano satellite constellation*


So the new constellation is beginning to take shape, good news!


----------



## bobsm

*China's cargo spacecraft completes second in-orbit refueling*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-06-15 20:10:29|Editor: An

BEIJING, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft and Tiangong-2 space lab completed their second in-orbit refueling at 6:28 p.m. Thursday.

The second refueling, lasting about two days, further tested the country's refueling technology and cemented technical results from the first refueling.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27, at an orbit of 393 kilometers above the earth.
Since Tianzhou-1 and Tiangong-2 have become a combination, space science experiments and applications have been conducted.

According to the flight plan, Tianzhou-1 will fly around Tiangong-2 and then carry out a second docking.
China is the third country, after Russia and the United States, to master refueling techniques in space, which is crucial in the building of a permanent space station.

As the International Space Station is set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-06/15/c_136368681.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## X_Killer

In a setback to China's ambitious space programme, the country's first indigenous communications satellite for live radio and TV broadcasts yesterday failed to enter its preset orbit.
Credits AIR


----------



## Pyr0test

X_Killer said:


> In a setback to China's ambitious space programme, the country's first indigenous communications satellite for live radio and TV broadcasts yesterday failed to enter its preset orbit.


it will reach target orbit soon enough, Apogee already raised by 10000km today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> In a setback to China's ambitious space programme, the country's first indigenous communications satellite for live radio and TV broadcasts yesterday failed to enter its preset orbit.
> Credits AIR




Bhai, hoping your rival to fail is not exactly a good strategy, you should concentrate on surpassing Chinese technology. Even with this failure, the latest reliability rates still show this particular vehicle have the same reliability rates as PSLV. I won't laugh when GSLVMKIII fails, and trust me, there is always a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> Bhai, hoping your rival to fail is not exactly a good strategy, you should concentrate on surpassing Chinese technology. Even with this failure, the latest reliability rates still show this particular vehicle have the same reliability rates as PSLV. I won't laugh when GSLVMKIII fails, and trust me, there is always a chance.


Dude, please don't do this every time.
Every space agency found in their launches sometimes either its us, Russia, EU or even INDIA.
I may also discuss PSLV reliability but it's a Chinese Space Defense thread hence I'll want off-Topic discussions.


----------



## JSCh

梵蒂冈
Vatican City




日本大阪
Osaka, Japan




首尔城南空军基地
Airbase south of Seoul, Korea​First pictures released by Zhuhai-1's OVS-1A/B satellites launched with the HXMT telescope satellite last week.





Released video of OVS-1B

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nang2

X_Killer said:


> In a setback to China's ambitious space programme, the country's first indigenous communications satellite for live radio and TV broadcasts yesterday failed to enter its preset orbit.
> Credits AIR


The update on the investigation reports that it was due to an operational error. A wrong command was sent to the third stage. Some serious postmortem soul searching shall be done.


----------



## onebyone

*Tianzhou 1 in autonomous flight following second docking*
Home » Human Spaceflight » Tianzhou 1 in autonomous flight following second docking
Tianzhou 1 in autonomous flight following second docking
Posted on June 23, 2017 in Human Spaceflight





Nearly two months after its historical on-orbit refuelling operation, the Tianzhou 1 cargo vehicle undocked with the Tiangong 2 space laboratory module and began the autonomous flight phase of its six-month mission.

The cargo vehicle, which was lofted into orbit from Wenchang Space Launch Centre by a Long March 7 launch vehicle on 20 April, docked with Tiangong 2 on 22 April. Over the next five days, the two vehicles successfully carried out the first of the three planned refuelling demonstrations.

The two vehicles remained docked over the next two months to form an orbital complex. The second refuelling demonstration, which lasted for 48 hours, concluded at 18:28 CST (10:28 UTC) on 15 June.

On 19 June, Tianzhou 1 performed the second automated rendezvous docking. Under the command from the Beijing Aerospace Control Centre (BACC), Tianzhou 1 undocked with Tiangong 2 at 09:37 CST (01:37 UTC) and retreated to a hold point about 5,000 m behind Tiangong 2. The cargo vehicle remained at its position for 90 minutes while the ground control centre checked the status of its various sub-systems.

Once the ground control gave its go-ahead, Tianzhou 1 manoeuvred to the front of the space laboratory, with its docking port pointing backwards, while Tiangong 2 also performed a 180° turn to point its docking port forwards. Tianzhou 1 then approached Tiangong 2 from the front, before docking with the space laboratory once again. The rendezvous docking procedure was completed 14:55 CST (06:55 UTC).

This is the first Chinese orbital rendezvous using a -V Bar approach, where the ‘chaser’ vehicle closes in on the target vehicle from ahead. All previous Chinese rendezvous dockings used +V Bar approach, with the ‘chaser’ vehicle flying behind the target vehicle. The Chinese state media also revealed that the entire rendezvous docking procedure was performed under the control of Tianzhou 1’s mission computer with no ground intervention. The vehicle’s docking system is also an improved Version 2.0 design featuring 118 sensors and 5 computers.

The purpose of the second rendezvous docking was to demonstrate the advanced techniques required for the assembly of the future multi-module space station. Future spacecraft vehicles will need to have the capability to locate and dock on any free docking port on the space station, which may require +/-V Bar or even R-Bar or Z-Bar approaches.

At 09:47 CST (01:47 UTC) on 21 June, Tianzhou 1 undocked with Tiangong 2 under the ground command to begin its autonomous flight. The cargo vehicle first retreated to a 120 m hold point, before flying away and establishing its owner 3-axis stabilisation on a 390 km near-circular orbit. Over the next two months, the cargo vehicle will fly autonomously on orbit to carry out the various scientific experiments, including the release of a CubSate.

Towards the end of its mission, Tianzhou 1 will demonstrate a fast (6 hours) rendezvous docking procedure with Tiangong 2, followed by the third and final on-orbit refuelling demonstration.

https://chinaspacereport.com/2017/06/23/tianzhou-1-in-autonomous-flight-following-second-docking/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

​*China's Long March-5 Y2 rocket at launch pad ready for launch*
By Zhu Mei
2017-06-26 11:27 GMT+8

China's Long March-5 Y2 carrier rocket was moved to its launch pad in southern Hainan Province on Monday, ready for its scheduled launch between July 2 and 5, a CCTV reporter witnessed.

The rocket’s vertical transportation from the assembly building to the launch pad at Wenchang Space Launch Center was completed at around 11:00 a.m. local time.

This will be the second launch of a Long March 5 – China’s largest rocket. The first one was launched from Wenchang on November 3, 2016.

On this mission, the rocket will carry China's largest satellite into space for a series of on-orbit tests.

The Long March-5 is designed to lift space station modules, deep space probes, and heavy communications satellites into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

20170702 TODAY READY TO GO

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

_NOTAM for CZ-5 resp. boosters and fairing debris_*
B2279/17* - DUE TO SPACEFLIGHT ACT OF ATM BUREAU OF CAAC, THE FLW RNAV RTE SEGMENTS CLSD: 
1. N892 BET KABAM AND MUMOT ALTN RTE: POTIB M646 ABVAR DIRECT MAVRA -FL RESTRICTION : N892 LTD TO FL320, FL360 AND FL400 L625 LTD TO FL310, FL350 AND FL390 
2. M501 BET MIKIN AND ALDIS ALTN RTE: NOMAN A461 AVMUP DIRECT LAO AND VISE-VERSA 
3. N884 BET DADNU AND LEBIX ALTN RTE: CAB B462 LAO DIRECT LEBIX.
*02 JUL 11:22* 2017 UNTIL 02 JUL 16:26 2017. CREATED: 30 JUN 03:04 2017
































SJ-18
SJ-18 will be the 1st Chinese comsat using their big DFH-5 satellite bus - their heaviest ever. With a quoted *mass of at least 7 tonnes (one other source says about 8 tonnes and another up to 10 *(!)), there's a decent chance that it will break the record for the heaviest geostationary communication satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*The must knows about Long March-5 before Sunday's takeoff *
By Guo Meiping
2017-07-01 23:14 GMT+8

China's Long March-5 Y2 carrier rocket is scheduled to take off on Sunday from the Wenchang Space Launch Center, in south China's Hainan Province.

The fueling process has already started on Saturday afternoon.

The rocket will carry the Shijian-18 communications satellite designed by the China Academy of Space Technology, debuting the new Dong Fang Hong-5 (DFH-5) satellite platform.

As the next generation of geostationary telecommunications satellite, the Dong Fang Hong-5 is designed to provide a high-capacity, long-endurance platform for high-orbit communications, remote sensing, space probe and scientific experiments.

During the mission, the Shijian-18 satellite will operate on geosynchronous orbit, providing communication services over China's territories and conducting a number of experiments. 

The satellite's on-board transponders will also improve access to the Internet and allow public users to have more television channels.

*What is the Long March-5?*

The Long March-5 carrier rocket is a Chinese heavy lift launch system, developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. It is the first Chinese launcher with a design focusing on liquid rocket propellants from the ground up.

The rocket belongs to the fifth generation of Long March rockets which will serve China’s future plans in space exploration.

As the country's strongest carrier rocket, the Long March-5 has a payload capacity of 25 tons in low Earth orbit and 14 tons in geostationary transfer orbit. The carrying capacity is about 2.5 times that of the current main model Long March carrier rockets.

Since the Long March-5 looks much "fatter" than other rockets in the Long March series, it has been dubbed "Chubby 5".

*The development of the Long March-5*






The development of tthe Long March-5. /CGTN Photo​
The history of the Long March-5 project could be dated back as early as 1986, when its initial research was funded by the National High-tech R&D Program (also known as the 863 Program). 

The purpose of the 863 Program was to propel the development of advanced technologies in a wide range of fields, including aerospace technology.

After two decades, the Long March-5 project was officially approved by the China National Space Administration in 2006. The development of the initial prototype started in 2009, and the project entered trial period in 2013.

The Long March-5 Y1 made its maiden flight from Wenchang Space Launch Center on November 3, 2016, carrying the Shijian-17 satellite to geosynchronous transfer orbit. 

The main purposes of the very first mission were to verify the design and performance of the new rocket, and test the rocket's flight program. 

The current mission will be the last for the Long March 5 rocket family before sending the Chang'e 5 lunar probe to the moon later this year and the Mars probe in 2020.
*
Fun facts about "Chubby-5"*

*'Cold-hearted'*

The weight of propellant makes up more than 90 percent of the total weight of the rocket. With this amount of low temperature liquid, the Long March-5 is colder than you can ever imagine. 

The lowest temperature limit is known as -273.15 degrees Celsius (about -459.67 Fahrenheit) at which all molecular movement stops. The liquid inside Chubby-5 could reach -253 degrees Celsius (about -423.4 Fahrenheit). That's icy cold alright!

*'The run-in period'*

Much like in human relationships, a rocket and a satellite need time to get used to one another. Just as the saying goes, "with great power comes great responsibility," the satellites atop the Long March-5 are usually quite heavy. Thus, they risk damaging the rocket. In order for the duo to work smoothly together, three dimensional models of satellites were used by rocket designers to conduct analyses. Repeated testing and subsequent adjustments helped reduce potential risks.

*'Selfie enthusiast' *

As a "star" in the rocket family, the Chubby-5 "loves" to be photographed. In order to capture as many key actions as possible during the flight, the Long March-5 is equipped with 21 cameras, almost twice as many as in other rockets. Two types of cameras will be used for the mission, high-speed and normal ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Seems like SJ-18 will be at just over 7 tonnes: http://news.xinhuanet.com/mil/2017-07/02/c_129645442.htm

*SJ-18 also will test a space based laser communication link that (according to SJ-18 chief designer Li Feng) will reach up to 4.8 GB/s downlink speed. It appears that the a quantum communication payload is on board as well (first ever test from geostationary altitude I think?).*

_(adding news reports screenshots from CCTV which shows the real thing)_



































http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=42798.20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

live

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*LIVE STREAM by Xinhua News Agency via YouTube*
*China's Long March-5 Y2 heavy-lifting rocket blasts off from Wenchang, Hainan*

*Launch is scheduled on Sunday, 2017.07.02 at about 19:30 BJT*

_~ less than one hour from now ~_







*Long March 5 launch live: Watch major Chinese mission liftoff from Wenchang | gbtimes.com*
By ANDREW JONES - 2017/07/02

_China is set to launch the second of its Long March 5 heavy-lift rockets on Sunday, in a mission that will loft a huge experimental satellite and further verify the launch vehicle for the country's first Moon sample return mission._
http://gbtimes.com/china/long-march-5-launch-live-watch-major-chinese-mission-liftoff-wenchang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Congrats for a succesful launch !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

CZ-5 Y2 and the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Very unfortunately the launch was just stated as FAILED! It seemed the 2nd stage rocket experienced some problem.
A setback for China's aeronautical development :-(

This failure again reaffirms that any space exploration program is never simple and to be taken lightly. The most stringent practices must be applied at any program... yet after all of these measures, a zero-failure can still not be guaranteed. Space exploration program is indeed a risky endeavor!

A great loss and saddest moment, but life must go on and advancement must be moved forward after some moment of silence, introspection, investigation, correction, and so on...

~~~~~~
_*"Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall." - Confucius (551-479 BCE)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino




----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

samsara said:


> Very unfortunately the launch was just stated as FAILED! It seemed the 2nd stage rocket experienced some problem.
> 
> A setback for China's aeronautical development :-(
> 
> This failure again reaffirms that any space exploration program is never simple and to be taken lightly. The most stringent practices must be applied at any program.
> 
> A great loss and sad moment, but life must go on and advancement must be moved forward after some moment of silence, introspection, investigation, correction, and so on...
> 
> ~~~~~~
> _*"Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall." - Confucius (551-479 BCE)*_



I'm wondering if the satellite could be saved by using it own rockets and fuel to boost to the correct orbit, maybe the life service will shortened but at least we could save it for few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

There's something wrong with the SYSTEM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X_Killer

China says launch of Long March-5 Y2 "unsuccessful". Anomaly was detected during its flight and further investigation will be carried out.
.
Source- CXN
.


----------



## Han Patriot

Guys, China is pushing the limits, 25-30 launches a year, 4 launch bases, we need to recheck the system. All the failures are coming in this past 1.5 years, ever since Wenchang was completed. i suspect alot of human resources are overstretch and reassigned, causing problems in management.



X_Killer said:


> China says launch of Long March-5 Y2 "unsuccessful". Anomaly was detected during its flight and further investigation will be carried out.
> .
> Source- CXN
> .


Thanks for showing restraint and maturity. We may have our differences but this satellite was a game changer for satellite technology. it was the most advanced satellite bus ever made.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

From Internet chatter, it seems that the cryogenic second-stage YF-75D engines prematurely shut down, leading to a late separation of the second stage from the first and the eventual inability to reach the designated orbit.

Interestingly, a similar incident occurred during the maiden launch of the LM-5 in November 2016, in which the (supposed) second stage put the YZ-2 third stage and its payload on an incorrect orbit that was later rectified using the YZ-2. These two anomalies could be related and warrant further investigation.

Better now than during the upcoming Chang'e-5 launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Can the sat be saved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> Thanks for showing restraint and maturity.


Don't get embarrassed dude.
My post didn't have even a single word of my own.

Anyways, good luck for next mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X_Killer

Failures are the pre-steps towards success

Plz don't post trolls. 
We want Asian countries to be the Space Giants in the world.

Good luck to all space aspirants....


----------



## Akasa

Newer data suggests that one of the core stage YF-77 cryogenic engines prematurely shut down, as indicated by a total loss of chamber pressure at T+350 seconds, leading to an insufficient boost in velocity. Additionally, the second-stage cryogenic YF-75D engines (two of them) ignited 20 seconds later than planned, which finally sealed the fate of the launcher, the outcome of which was that the launch vehicle no longer had the sufficient velocity required to enter a parking orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X_Killer

antiterror said:


> Why only asian countries ?


Obviously Bcoz of regional interest.

It may enormously speed up if countries have brotherhood instead of prevailing master-slave practices.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Han Patriot said:


> Guys, China is pushing the limits, 25-30 launches a year, 4 launch bases, we need to recheck the system. All the failures are coming in this past 1.5 years, ever since Wenchang was completed. i suspect alot of human resources are overstretch and reassigned, causing problems in management.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing restraint and maturity. We may have our differences but this satellite was a game changer for satellite technology. it was the most advanced satellite bus ever made.



The primary problem was the second stage with the YF-75.

The YF-77 as a brand new product was working fine this time, yet we neglected the YF-75, and didn't expect it failed this time as a very mature product.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The primary problem was the second stage with the YF-75.
> 
> The YF-77 as a brand new product was working fine this time, yet we neglected the YF-75, and didn't expect it failed this time as a very mature product.


As highlighted by Bussard, it is precisely matured products and overconfidence which led to failures in the Russian system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Han Patriot said:


> As highlighted by Bussard, it is precisely matured products and overconfidence which led to failures in the Russian system.



All products can be faulty by default, no matter how mature it is.

Just look at the Trident D5 missile, it was touted to be 100% reliable, yet it recently got several failed tests as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

Han Patriot said:


> As highlighted by Bussard, it is precisely matured products and overconfidence which led to failures in the Russian system.


No need to pay attention to a person whose country has no toilets for its citizens. With such a rapid pace of space development in China, it's inevitable something would go wrong and it may not have anything to do with over confidence. Over confidence would be someone talking nonsense when his country has no toilets for its citizens. China is doing well, just keep on trucking.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

http://www.linkspace.com.cn/show/?id=45&siteid=1

翎客航天在国内率先掌握火箭悬停飞行技术
时间：2017.07.04
2016年7月，翎客航天在国内首次实现了单发动机矢量控制的火箭悬停飞行试验，包括变推力发动机、飞行控制系统、伺服机构等在内的关键分系统完全自主研制。悬停飞行技术是火箭回收和重复使用最关键的核心技术之一，也是未来实现探月和登火必不可少的途径，目前全世界范围内掌握该项技术的公司和研究机构不超过10家，包括SpaceX和蓝色起源等。

In July 2016, Ling off aerospace, a Chinese private rocket company, for the first time accomplished rocket hover flight test with single engine of vector control, including variable thrust engine, flight control system, servo mechanism, the key system of completely independent research. The hovering flight rocket technology is recycled and reused is one of the most critical technology, but also the future lunar exploration and realization way of fire essential, worldwide to master the technology companies and research institutions are not more than 10









video:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kristisipe

中国“星坚强”——火箭异常后，中星9A独自“爬”上3.6万公里轨道-新华网
Surprise, relief as China’s key satellite makes it to orbit despite rocket launch failure.

Chinese space authorities say an important communication satellite is now where it should be after it veered off course during a failed rocket launch last month.

The ChinaSat 9A probe was steered towards its target orbit on Wednesday, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said. It had ended up in the wrong orbit after the unsuccessful launch of the Long March 3B, or CZ-2B, on June 19.

But the communication probe may have wiped two or three years off its lifespan by burning precious fuel to get back on track, scientist says

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

kristisipe said:


> 中国“星坚强”——火箭异常后，中星9A独自“爬”上3.6万公里轨道-新华网
> Surprise, relief as China’s key satellite makes it to orbit despite rocket launch failure.
> 
> Chinese space authorities say an important communication satellite is now where it should be after it veered off course during a failed rocket launch last month.
> 
> The ChinaSat 9A probe was steered towards its target orbit on Wednesday, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said. It had ended up in the wrong orbit after the unsuccessful launch of the Long March 3B, or CZ-2B, on June 19.
> 
> But the communication probe may have wiped two or three years off its lifespan by burning precious fuel to get back on track, scientist says



Since China master the docking in space, I think it's about time for China to design and develop satellite with capability to be refueled and design a refueling satellite so we can extend the lifespan. With 快舟 , we can send emergency fuel to rescue our multi millions satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*



Liss*

Full Member














Posts: 884
Moscow, Russia
Liked: 100
Likes Given: 8
*Re: Zhongxing-9A (Chinasat-9A), CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - June 18, 2017 (16:11 UTC)*
« *Reply #64 on:* *Today* at 08:16 PM »

At last found at 101.4 E.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * A cabin on the moon? China hones the lunar lifestyle *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-10 23:37:10_|_Editor: ZD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four volunteers take the oath in front of the Lunar Palace 1, a facility for conducting bio-regenerative life-support systems experiments key to setting up a lunar base, in Beijing University for Aeronautics and Astronautics (BUAA) in Beijing, capital of China, May 10, 2017. A ceremony was held in the BUAA on Wednesday as 8 volunteers start a 365-day experiment in two groups in the Lunar Palace 1. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)
> 
> BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- While it remains unclear exactly how long China's first lunar explorers will spend on the surface, the country is already planning for longer stays.
> 
> Eight Chinese volunteers will live in "Yuegong-1," a simulated space "cabin" in Beijing for the next year, strengthening China's knowledge and technical know-how, and helping the country's scientists understand exactly what will be required for humans to remain on the moon in the medium and long terms.
> 
> The volunteers, all civilians and elite postgraduate students from Beihang University, are divided into two groups. The first four stepped into Yuegong-1 on Wednesday. The two men and two women will stay in the cabin for 60 days, then be replaced by the second group, also two men and two women, who will stay there for 200 days. After that, the first group will return for the remaining 105 days.
> 
> The experiment, code-named "Yuegong-365," is Beihang's second attempt to see how the Bioregenerative Life Support System (BLSS) works in a moon-like environment. A successful 105-day trial was conducted in 2014.
> 
> The BLSS is a system where animals, plants and microorganisms co-exist. Water and food can be recycled in the system, creating an earth-like environment.
> 
> "The BLSS is absolutely crucial to probes to the moon and to Mars," said Liu Zhiheng of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "The latest test is vital to the future of China's moon and Mars missions and must be relied upon to guarantee the safety and health of our astronauts."
> 
> Liu Hong, chief designer of "Yuegong-1," said that the purpose of the new program is to test the stability of the BLSS when astronauts with different metabolic rates take turns to live in the cabin and when they face sudden situations such as blackouts.
> 
> "Yuegong-1" consists of a major living space and two plant cabins: "greenhouses." The major cabin covers 42 square meters the size of a very small urban apartment while each of the plant cabins is 3.5 meters high and 50 to 60 square meters in area. The major cabin hosts four bed cubicles, a common room, a washroom, a waste-treatment room and an animal-raising room. The system allows four "astronauts" to conduct research while their basic needs are met.


As per planned. 60 days for first batch is up. The second batch move in and would stay for 200 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

801？

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Shot last night 

http://p.weibo.com/show/channerWbH5/1034:04ae56760772e54c7d7895ff066f8dd4

Missile interception

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Shot last night
> 
> http://p.weibo.com/show/channerWbH5/1034:04ae56760772e54c7d7895ff066f8dd4
> 
> Missile interception



So China has shot DN-3 again, but in the near future, China's powerful laser will be even more efficient to intercept the ICBM than the DN-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> So China has shot DN-3 again, but in the near future, China's powerful laser will be even more efficient to intercept the ICBM than the DN-3.



*20170723NOTAM  *

2017-07-24 09:53:36

*A2050/17 NOTAMN*
Q) ZLHW/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/3905N10731E018
A) ZLHW B) 1707231416 C) 1707231516
E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
N333915E0974317-N335107E0973206-N341829E0980332-N333705E0985450-N33
1637E0985726-N325715E0983459 BACK TO START.
VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL.
F) GND G) UNL

*A2051/17 NOTAMN*
Q) ZLHW/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/3905N10731E018
A) ZLHW B) 1707231430 C) 1707231530
E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
N342316E0963313-N343516E0962713-N341800E0971836-N334310E0971948
BACK TO START.
VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL.
F) GND G) UNL

*A2052/17 NOTAMN*
Q) ZWUQ/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/
A) ZWUQ B) 1707231350 C) 1707231500 EST
E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED WITHIN A CIRCLE
CENTERED AT
N4136.6E08608.4 WITH RADIUS OF 100KM, VERTICAL LIMITS: GND-UNL.
F) GND G) UNL

*A2058/17 NOTAMN*
Q) ZLHW/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/
A) ZLHW B) 1707231350 C) 1707231450 
E) FLW SEGMENTS OF ATS RTE CLSD:
1. Y2: MEPEP-LUVAR.
2. L888: LUVAR-TEMOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Holy shit, anti missile laser system. I guess we are the second after US to demonstrate this? Where is SUPA POWA in this regard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Han Patriot said:


> Holy shit, anti missile laser system. I guess we are the second after US to demonstrate this? Where is SUPA POWA in this regard?



This wasn't an anti-missile laser test. The contrails are suggestive of a kinetic interception executed by missile systems.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Han Patriot said:


> Holy shit, anti missile laser system. I guess we are the second after US to demonstrate this? Where is SUPA POWA in this regard?



The US laser can only fry a mini drone.

BTW, we don't need to mention India in every topic, and they cannot stay in Doklam for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The US laser can only fry a mini drone.
> 
> BTW, we don't need to mention India in every topic, and they cannot stay in Doklam for long.


We already got a drone frying laser in service. That's peanuts compared to this baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Han Patriot said:


> We already got a drone frying laser in service. That's peanuts compared to this baby.



Admiral Ma has promised in the near future that a real powerful laser to intercept any ICBM. This will be the real game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Admiral Ma has promised in the near future that a real powerful laser to intercept any ICBM. This will be the real game changer.


Are we sure this was a laser?


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*China developing atomic clock for Beidou system*

2017-07-29 08:55

Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China is developing a new generation of atomic clock, which it aims to use on the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC) Friday.

The *microwave mercury ion clock* is currently one of the most accurate tools for measuring time by tracking atomic movement in the microwave range, said Wang Nuanrang, project leader at the CASTC.

It can provide extremely precise measurements of time that can be used in the fields of deep space exploration and satellite navigation.

Wang said that scientists will establish an experimental mercury ion clock system to conduct scientific tests within the next four years, promoting the development of the Beidou system.

Since 2012, China's self-developed Beidou system has provided navigation, time and text messaging services in the Asia Pacific region.

By 2020, Beidou satellites will form a complete global satellite navigation system, according to China Satellite Navigation System Committee.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-29/267210.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> *China developing atomic clock for Beidou system*
> 
> 2017-07-29 08:55
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> China is developing a new generation of atomic clock, which it aims to use on the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC) Friday.
> 
> The *microwave mercury ion clock* is currently one of the most accurate tools for measuring time by tracking atomic movement in the microwave range, said Wang Nuanrang, project leader at the CASTC.
> 
> It can provide extremely precise measurements of time that can be used in the fields of deep space exploration and satellite navigation.
> 
> Wang said that scientists will establish an experimental mercury ion clock system to conduct scientific tests within the next four years, promoting the development of the Beidou system.
> 
> Since 2012, China's self-developed Beidou system has provided navigation, time and text messaging services in the Asia Pacific region.
> 
> By 2020, Beidou satellites will form a complete global satellite navigation system, according to China Satellite Navigation System Committee.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-29/267210.shtml


They are already using cessium clock for Beidou-2, the initial 4 test satellite were using the European clocks, the same ones used by India & Galileo but both are failing.


----------



## cirr

Han Warrior said:


> They are already using cessium clock for Beidou-2, the initial 4 test satellite were using the European clocks, the same ones used by India & Galileo but both are failing.



Hence "a new generation of atomic clock" blabla...

India's satellites are nothing but assemblies of imported parts and components.

It will be decades before our Indian friends are able to make, for example, their own chips. Any any any chips!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Hence "a new generation of atomic clock" blabla...
> 
> India's satellites are nothing but assemblies of imported parts and components.
> 
> It will be decades before our Indian friends are able to make, for example, their own chips. Any any any chips!


http://www.scmp.com/news/china/arti...old-atomic-clock-space-and-itll-stay-accurate

The previous atomic clocks were already 1000 times more accurate than GPS clocks, with this one, our precision targeting is even more accurate. Precursor of smart munitions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China to preload BeiDou for most motorcycles by 2018*

2017-08-01 08:44

Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

Most motorcycles made in China are expected to be preloaded with BeiDou navigation system by 2018, according to a meeting on the promotion of BeiDou on Monday.

During the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), more than 20 million motorcycles equipped with BeiDou are expected to be put on the market, over half of which will be aimed at overseas markets.

At the meeting, China's 15 major motorcycle producers reached consensus on reaching these targets.

Promoting BeiDou for car networking usage will help improve traffic management, relieve congestion, cut down robbery and motivate energy saving and environmental protection, said Bo Yumin, chief engineer of the Certification and Accreditation Administration of the People's Republic of China.

"BeiDou is ready for civic use. It will help to improve the efficiency of accident rescue, and reduce loss of life," said Qiao Yueshan, deputy director of information technology department of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

China launched the 23rd satellite last year for BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) to improve the stability of this self-developed navigation system, and prepare it for global coverage.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-01/267463.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

参赛队名称: 天剑队

团队成员: 李嘉玮 刘少波 赵书阁 孟凡达 李人杰

作品名称: 天基定向能武器系统方案设计

所属分类: 飞行任务设计

产品简介: 定向能武器又称聚能武器，作为一种面向未来军事应用的新概念武器，其战术战略价值受到国内外长期关注。以未来太空攻防作战需求为出发点，在当前已有的以大型水面舰艇和军用卫星为搭载平台的定向能武器系统基础上，提出一种基于分布式、体系化和集群协同概念构建的大型天基定向能武器系统，即“分布式、集群化、广域覆盖天基定向能快响跟踪武器系统（CDWEW）”。 CDWEW系统的构建以天基定向能武器为基础，融合了分布式、可重构、模块化作战平台，以及空间太阳能电站两种概念型技术的设计思路。CDWEW系统的构建需要集成高功率星载能源、高效光电能转化、定向能波束发生源、无线能量传输、分布式航天器、模块化航天器、自主导航与自主运控、自主故障诊断与恢复、系统集成、资源共享、集群协同等诸多技术要素。上述先进设计理念与研发技术的结合，其目的是一定程度上解决当前天基定向能武器系统发展的瓶颈问题： （1）解决天基定向能武器高功率能源难题 （2）突破定向能武器高精度快速跟瞄关键技术 （3）弥补太空作战系统的脆弱性局限 CDWEW系统将实现综合作战能力、运用模式灵活、具备成本优势和具备太空攻防能力的四大性能。

奖项排名:

得分: 85.7

提交时间: 2017-06-09 18:26:16








Spoiler



http://www.ffvc.org/_media/_future/20170609/1497003976966175830.jpg
http://www.ffvc.org/worksinfo.jsp?columnid=1006&urltype=ssxg_zpxx&worksid=659



▲ 天基定向能武器系统方案设计

http://www.ffvc.org/worksinfo.jsp?columnid=1006&urltype=ssxg_zpxx&worksid=659

*Future flight vehicle competition*

Team name

Space Sword Team

Title

Design of Space-based Directional Energy Weapon System

Description

Google translate:

Directed energy weapon, also known as poly energy weapon, as a future for military applications of the new concept of weapons, its tactical strategic value by domestic and foreign long-term concern. Based on the demand of future space attack and defense operations, based on the existing directional energy weapon system with large surface ships and military satellites as platform, a large space base based on distributed, system and cluster synergy concept is proposed. Directional energy weapon system, that is, "distributed, clustered, wide-area coverage of space-based directional to fast track tracking weapons system (CDWEW)". The construction of CDWEW system is based on the field-oriented energy weapon, which integrates the design idea of distributed, reconfigurable, modular combat platform and space conceptual technology of space solar power station. The construction of CDWEW system needs to integrate high power spaceborne energy, efficient photoelectric energy conversion, directional energy beam generating source, wireless energy transmission, distributed spacecraft, modular spacecraft, autonomous navigation and autonomous control, autonomous fault diagnosis and recovery, System integration, resource sharing, cluster coordination and many other technical elements. The combination of the advanced design concept and the R & D technology is aimed at solving the bottleneck problem of the development of the current space-based directional energy weapon system to a certain extent: (1) solving the problem of the high-power energy problem (2) breaking the directional energy weapon (3) to make up for the vulnerability of space combat system limitations CDWEW system will achieve comprehensive combat capability, the use of flexible mode, with cost advantages and have the ability to attack and attack the four major performance of space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

cirr said:


> *20170723NOTAM  *
> 
> 2017-07-24 09:53:36
> 
> *A2050/17 NOTAMN*
> Q) ZLHW/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/3905N10731E018
> A) ZLHW B) 1707231416 C) 1707231516
> E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
> N333915E0974317-N335107E0973206-N341829E0980332-N333705E0985450-N33
> 1637E0985726-N325715E0983459 BACK TO START.
> VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL.
> F) GND G) UNL
> 
> *A2051/17 NOTAMN*
> Q) ZLHW/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/3905N10731E018
> A) ZLHW B) 1707231430 C) 1707231530
> E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
> N342316E0963313-N343516E0962713-N341800E0971836-N334310E0971948
> BACK TO START.
> VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL.
> F) GND G) UNL
> 
> *A2052/17 NOTAMN*
> Q) ZWUQ/QRTCA/IV/BO/W/000/999/
> A) ZWUQ B) 1707231350 C) 1707231500 EST
> E) A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED WITHIN A CIRCLE
> CENTERED AT
> N4136.6E08608.4 WITH RADIUS OF 100KM, VERTICAL LIMITS: GND-UNL.
> F) GND G) UNL
> 
> *A2058/17 NOTAMN*
> Q) ZLHW/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/
> A) ZLHW B) 1707231350 C) 1707231450
> E) FLW SEGMENTS OF ATS RTE CLSD:
> 1. Y2: MEPEP-LUVAR.
> 2. L888: LUVAR-TEMOL.


The photographer should be an skilled spy agent! Well done to him, great pics

Is that ASAT missile?


----------



## Muhammed45

cirr said:


> *China to preload BeiDou for most motorcycles by 2018*
> 
> 2017-08-01 08:44
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> Most motorcycles made in China are expected to be preloaded with BeiDou navigation system by 2018, according to a meeting on the promotion of BeiDou on Monday.
> 
> During the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020), more than 20 million motorcycles equipped with BeiDou are expected to be put on the market, over half of which will be aimed at overseas markets.
> 
> At the meeting, China's 15 major motorcycle producers reached consensus on reaching these targets.
> 
> Promoting BeiDou for car networking usage will help improve traffic management, relieve congestion, cut down robbery and motivate energy saving and environmental protection, said Bo Yumin, chief engineer of the Certification and Accreditation Administration of the People's Republic of China.
> 
> "BeiDou is ready for civic use. It will help to improve the efficiency of accident rescue, and reduce loss of life," said Qiao Yueshan, deputy director of information technology department of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.
> 
> China launched the 23rd satellite last year for BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) to improve the stability of this self-developed navigation system, and prepare it for global coverage.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-01/267463.shtml


Sir, can you give an explanation about the altitude of BeiDuo's satellites, it's accuracy in positioning, and final numbers of satellites which will be deployed into orbits? 
Also a comparison with GPS in terms of accuracy, stability and accessibility. I'd like to know in which band/frequency does this system works and would Chinese scientists module it's frequencies with deliberative errors like AS or SA of GPS? Is it even accessible in other countries?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## samsara

mohammad45 said:


> Sir, can you give an explanation about the altitude of BeiDuo's satellites, it's accuracy in positioning, and final numbers of satellites which will be deployed into orbits?
> Also a comparison with GPS in terms of accuracy, stability and accessibility. I'd like to know in which band/frequency does this system works and would Chinese scientists module it's frequencies with deliberative errors like AS or SA of GPS? Is it even accessible in other countries?
> Thanks in advance.


Think you may read the past posts in THIS thread, starting from this _one_, then in general you can search THIS thread using the keyword(s): *Beidou* or *Beidou GNSS* for the posts concerning that global navigation satellite system specifically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

samsara said:


> Think you may read the past posts in THIS thread, starting from this _one_, then in general you can search THIS thread using the keyword(s): *Beidou* or *Beidou GNSS* for the posts concerning that global navigation satellite system specifically.


162 pages yeah thanks

But i prefer Wiki, without trustworthy. Needed a confirmation and further info


----------



## samsara

mohammad45 said:


> 162 pages yeah thanks
> 
> But i prefer Wiki, without trustworthy. Needed a confirmation and further info


That's why I gave you clue to SEARCH so you need not to browse all the 162 pages  

but reading that post I pointed above will answer you many.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*[Update]* Yaogan-6 caught on camera tumbling
_
The Yaogan-6 remote sensing satellite, likely also used as a military reconnaissance satellite, was launched by a CZ-2C rocket from China's Taiyuan space center on 22. April 2009.
It is likely an radar reconnaissance satellite.
The second satellite in this series, Yaogan 13, was launched on 29. November 2011 also from Taiyuan space center.
_​
May 2016

Yaogan 18 and Yaogan 6 have orbital characteristics very similar to Yaogan 13 and Yaogan 23.
They are also launched by the same CZ-2C launcher. 
Their near identical equatorial crossing times of 09.56 AM and 10.01 AM shows that the Yaogan-18 is a replacement for the Yaogan 6 satellite.
These may also carry the same improved SAR sensor carried by the Yaogan 13 and Yaogan 23 satellites

http://isssp.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Yaogan-and-ASBM-May-2016-Report.pdf








Spoiler



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8hAq51nYXY



▲ Chinese reconnaissance satellite Yaogan 6 tumbling and flashing
Published on May 18, 2015
Yaogan 6 is a radar reconnaissance satellite launched by China in 2009. It is probably out of control, quickly tumbling with very bright and short flashes. 







Spoiler



https://c1.staticflickr.com/4/3677/33336441671_875b10b94b_k.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/spicey_spiney/33336441671



▲ Yaogan 6 Tumbling Satellite 9pm GMT 15/03/17
Uploaded on March 16, 2017
I caught this tumbling satellite in 3 of my star trails sub exposures around 9pm GMT from Oxfordshire, UK. I used CalSky.com to try and identify it and I believe it is Yaogan 6 (34839 2009-01-A)







Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHrARHhV0AAo8CT.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/899242701383651328



▲ August 20, 2107
中国の人工衛星"YAOGAN 6 (遥感衛星)" の通過を撮影。北の空、高度50°~４0°付近です。少し前、一時的に雨が降って雲が多かった。肉眼では見えず。トリミング #人工衛星 #YAOGAN #アストロトレーサー

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Four rockets in 1 week to be launched*

2017-08-31 09:18

China Daily _Editor: Li Yahui_

*Multiple satellite lifts will set a record for single type of carrier, designer says*

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a major space contractor, said on Wednesday that it will launch four Kuaizhou 1A rockets within one week in early 2018.

Each of the rockets will lift a remote-sensing satellite into orbit for a client, said Zha Xiongquan, a senior rocket designer at CASIC and vice-president of Expace Technology, a subsidiary of CASIC that provides commercial launch services.

He did not disclose the name of the client or the timetable for the missions, saying only that they will "definitely set a world record for launch frequency for a single model of carrier rocket".

No other rockets in the world have been used four times within one week, he said.

Zha made the remarks at the Third China International Commercial Aerospace Forum, which was sponsored by CASIC in Wuhan, Hubei province. Nearly 400 government officials, company representatives and industry experts from more than 20 nations, including the United States, Russia and Iran, attended the event and discussed technological developments and business opportunities in the space industry.

The Kuaizhou 1A, a solid-fuel carrier rocket developed by the CASIC Fourth Academy in Wuhan, has a liftoff weight of 30 metric tons and is capable of sending a 200-kilogram payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, or a 300-kg payload into a low-Earth orbit. Unlike most Chinese carrier rockets, it uses a transporter-erector-launch vehicle for liftoff rather than a fixed launchpad.

The first flight of the Kuaizhou 1A, carrying three small satellites, was in January. It was launched at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

The CASIC Fourth Academy began to develop Kuaizhou-series solid-fuel rockets in 2009 in hopes of presenting a low-cost, quick-response rocket family to the commercial launch market. It has launched three of the rockets.

Zha said a new-generation－the Kuaizhou 11－is under development and will make its first flight next year to send six satellites into orbit. He added that the rocket is undergoing testing.

According to the academy, the Kuaizhou 11 will have a liftoff weight of 78 tons and will be capable of placing a 1-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low-Earth orbit at an altitude of 400 km.

The academy is also building the Wuhan National Space Industry Base, which will have an area of 68.8 square kilometers, in Wuhan's Xinzhou district. CASIC will invest 1.7 billion yuan ($258 million) in the base to build production and assembly plants for Kuaizhou rockets. It said it plans to make about 20 rockets at the base each year.

The CASIC Second Academy will also invest 300 million yuan to construct a research, development and manufacturing complex at the Wuhan base for making small satellites.

The aerospace company has said it will launch 156 small communications satellites into low-Earth orbit, at an altitude of 160 to 2,000 km, from 2018 to 2025. They would form a network capable of global coverage.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-31/271492.shtml

*Kuaizhou-11 to send six satellites into space*

2017-08-31 09:20

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's Kuaizhou-11 solid-fuelled carrier rocket will send six satellites into space in its first mission, according to the rocket's developer and producer China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC).

The company announced the news Wednesday at the Third China (International) Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province.

The Kuaizhou-11 rocket will be launched via a mobile launch vehicle. With a lift-off mass of 78 tonnes, the rocket was designed to launch low-Earth and Sun- synchronous orbit satellites.

Kuaizhou, which is Chinese for fast ship, is a low-cost solid-fuelled carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period.

Globally, the launch cost of small commercial carrier rockets usually ranges from 25,000 to 40,000 U.S. dollars per kilogram of payload, according to a CASIC spokesperson.

The spokesperson said Kuaizhou rockets are price competitive. The launch cost of the Kuaizhou-1A was less than 20,000 U.S. dollars per kg of payload, while Kuaizhou-11 rocket is less than 10,000 U.S. dollars.

In January, the Kuaizhou-1A rocket sent three satellites into space in its first commercial mission.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-31/271494.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

I have some questions regarding this Kuaizhou series rockets:

(1) What's the known max. weight of any single satellite that can be lifted by this rocket?

(2) What are the other international players (satellite launch service providers) in the Kuaizhou's market segment?
Does Kuaizhou face or intersect with the SpaceX's market segment?

Wondering how this low-cost launcher fares or interact with the int'l market of the satellite launch.... what's the cost pressure given by Kuaizhou to the int'l market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China plans to launch 156 low Earth orbit satellites by 2025*

By Zhang Hui Source: Global Times - 2017/8/31

*Project aims to offer improved Internet access in low signal areas*

A model of the Beidou Satellite Navigation System is displayed during an air and space show in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on April 24. Photo: CFP

*China plans to launch 156 small satellites by 2025 to provide Internet services in low signal areas and places with adverse natural environment, according to an announcement by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC). *

Due to environmental conditions of deserts, mountains and seas, half of the world's population has no access to the Internet, and the information deficiency hampers local development, according to a press release CASIC sent to the Global Times Thursday. 

It will be *China's first broadband Internet access system with small satellites hovering in low orbit*, which will also help meet the needs of commercial space development, it said. 

The project, named *Hongyun*, plans to send the first satellite by 2018, and launch four more to gain preliminary experience by 2020. By the end of the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-2025), CASIC plans to have all of the 156 satellites in operation.

_"The satellites will also facilitate Internet access and communication for airplanes and ocean-going ships,"_ Wang Yanan, chief editor of the Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times. 

The Hongyun Project, which focuses on communication, remote sensing and navigation, can offer communication and Internet services for China and less-developed countries with reduced latency. Meanwhile, the project can also benefit emergency communication, sensor data collection and remote control of unmanned equipment, CASIC said. 

Currently, international maritime satellites are widely used for communications in mountainous areas and airplanes, but those satellites, 36,000 kilometers above the Earth, have time and signal delay as well as high cost for providing services, said Yang Yuguang, a research fellow with the CASIC, according to the WeChat account of the company. 

The small satellites sent by the Hongyun Project will hover in low orbits only hundreds of kilometers to 1,000 kilometers above the Earth, and thus could improve the Internet access, Yang said. 

However, the low orbit satellites may face challenges in power supply, as they need more energy to reduce the influence of air-resistance compared to high orbit satellites. Experiments are needed to determine whether solar energy alone is enough, Wang said. 

Hongyun Project was part of the space projects announced by CASIC at the Third China (International) Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province, Wednesday. 

CASIC also announced at the forum that the rocket launch project called *Kuaizhou 11*, a solid-fuel carrier rocket. The rocket will mainly be responsible for *sending mini satellites and sun-synchronous orbit small satellites*. 

According to China Central Television, the Kuaizhou 11 will have its maiden launch carrying six satellites in early 2018.


_Newspaper headline: 156 small satellites to be launched by 2025_

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1064172.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

CASC plans to test the technology of the SPACE LAUNCH AT SEA this year. The 1st commercial flight CZ-11 "Sea Launch" in 2018. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904759241252245504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China's ABM/ASAT particle accelerator capability*


When most nations begin to focus on the development of laser weapons, a high-tech weapon that is considered to replace laser weapons - particle beam weapons is about to emerge.
It is reported that there are currently three major countries, that are developing such techologies, the US, Russia and China.


2015-09-22 

导读： 当大多数人开始关注激光武器的发展的时候，一种被认为取代激光武器的高科技武器--粒子束武器即将出现。据悉，目前研究粒子束武器的国家仅有俄美中三大国，粒子束武器具有较大的能量，并且拥有很大的用途，那么如今粒子束武器发展的现状如何?

粒子束武器
粒子束武器是利用加速器把质子和中子等粒子加速到数万—20万km/s的高速，并通过电极或磁集束形成非常细的粒子束流发射出去，用于轰击目标。按粒子是否带电可分为带电粒子束武器和中性粒子束武器。粒子束武器在太空可以破坏数十公里以外的目标；但在大气中威力衰减，只能攻击数公里以外的目标。

21世纪，武器的发展已经进入原子和分子世界，核武器就是应用了原子理论。原子物质中央的质子带正电，电子带负电，中子是中性的。被称为粒子的物质是指电子、质子、中子和其它带正、负电的离子。粒子只有被加速到光速才能作为武器使用。粒子束发射到空间，可熔化或破坏目标，而且在命中目标后，还会发生二次磁场作用，对目标进行破坏。

粒子束武器发射出高能定向强流、接近光速的亚原子束（带电粒子束和中性粒子束），以巨大的动能击毁卫星和来袭的洲际弹道导弹。即使不能直接摧毁核弹头，粒子束产生的强大电磁场脉冲热也会把导弹的电子设备烧毁，或利用目标周围发生的γ射线和X射线使目标的电子设备失效或受到破坏。带电粒子束武器通常在大气层内使用。中性粒子束武器在大气层外使用，主要用于拦截助推段和中段飞行的洲际弹道导弹。

粒子束武器基本原理是利用磁场将粒子加速、集束后发射， 利用粒子团高速撞击产生的能量以及二次磁场作用将目标瞬间蒸发。所谓粒子就是原子、电子、质子、中子、夸克 和其它带正、负电的离子。

粒子束武器的威力主要表现在以下几个方面：
1、飞行时间近乎光速， 任何目标一旦被击中难逃一死。
2、巨大动能和能量，可将目标迅速穿透，汽化。
3、就算只是靠近，也会破坏、干扰目标电子元件。
4、随时调整质量、弹道速度，攻击角度， 从容对付多批目标的饱和性攻击。
5、就算敌方反击，也能提前引爆 或破坏敌方弹头。

未来太空武器
当今世界，武器的发展已经进入原子和分子世界，核武器就是应用了原子理论。原子物质中央的质子带正电，电子带负电，中子是中性的。被称为粒子的物质是指电子、质子、中子和其它带正、负电的离子。
粒子束武器发射出高能定向强流、接近光速的亚原子束(带电粒子束和中性粒子束)，用来击毁卫星和来袭的洲际弹道导弹。即使不直接破坏核弹头，粒子束产生的强大电磁场脉冲热，也会把导弹的电子设备烧毁，或利用目标周围发生的γ射线和X射线使目标的电子设备失效或受到破坏。带电粒子束武器在大气层内使用。中性粒子束武器在大气层外使用，主要用于拦截助推段和中段飞行的洲际弹道导弹。

粒子束的毁伤作用表现在： (1)使目标结构汽化或熔化； (2)提前引爆弹头中的引信或破坏弹头的热核材料；(3)使目标中的电子设备失效或被破坏。
粒子束既可实施直接穿透目标的“硬杀伤”，也能实施局部失效的“软杀伤”。带电粒子束对目标的穿透能力极强，能量集中，脉冲发射率高，能快速改变发射方向。中性粒子束还可对目标周围产生的中子、γ、X射线进行遥测，实现对目标的识别。

粒子束武器的发展
1975年以来，美国预警卫星多次发现大气层上有大量带有氚的气体氢，认为可能是发射带电粒子束造成的。1976年，美国预警卫星探测到前苏联在哈萨克斯坦的沙漠地带进行了产生带电粒子束的核聚变型脉冲电磁流体发动机的试验。对粒子束武器的研究，前苏联是从1974年开始的，美国是从1978年开始的，20世纪80年代中期开始在实验室进行理论验证。

20世纪70年代中期以来，前苏联在电离层和大气层外的宇宙系列卫星、载人飞船和礼炮号空间站上进行了8次带电粒子束传导方法试验；在列宁格勒地区进行过粒子束武器的地上试验，试验装置有线性电磁感应加速器、γ射线仪器、X射线仪器、磁力存储器和多频道超高压开关等，而且进行过带电粒子束对洲际弹道导弹、宇宙飞船以及固体燃料目标的照射试验。1978年，前苏联在东德制造了使用1000GeV质子加速技术的0.5MV、80J、16层7列的粒子束产生装置。

美国海军在20世纪70年代建立了开发粒子束武器的跷板计划，研究用带电粒子束拦截导弹的核弹头。美国国防部在1981年设立了定向能技术局来开发粒子束武器和激光武器，从1981财年开始实施预算额为3.15亿美元的5年开发计划。粒子束作为武器使用时必须兼备大电流和高能量以及数兆瓦的能源，它要在现有的基础上，功率增加几千倍，甚至几万倍。

粒子束击中目标后，放出电子，质子直穿而入，待能量耗尽后停止。100MeV的中性氚束对各种物质的垂直穿透深度为：固体推进剂9.5cm，铅3.3cm，铝0.8cm。
美国已确定粒子束武器的潜在用途是拦截导弹、攻击卫星以及在敌防区外实施扫雷等。截止2013年，产生粒子束的方法是利用线性电磁感应加速器，但由于加速器太笨重，无法投入战场使用。

美国在基础研究中主要是抓紧研究适于部署在地基和天基反导平台上的小型、高效加速器及其技术。美国利用线性电磁感应加速器产生粒子束，通过同一加速器，连续再循环脉动的粒子束，以便让粒子束在现有的小型加速器中环流，把能量逐渐加到每次通过的粒子上。美国陆军弹道研究试验室称，尚需进一步证实小型环流电磁感应加速器的原理。这种加速器能否投入战场使用，加速器的尺寸和重量是关键因素。美国还研制过一种实验加速器装置，其尺寸不大于一个办公桌，这是部署在外层空间可以接受的尺寸。

因为存在一系列技术难题，尽管俄美都在积极研究粒子束武器，但地基和天基粒子束武器截止2013年尚处于实验室的可行性验证阶段，估计2020年以后有可能进入实战部署。美国已做的基础工作包括：进行粒子束产生、控制、定向和传播技术理论验证和实验室的试验，用加速试验台进行试验，验证中性粒子束方案的可行性，同时探讨带电粒子束方案。按照美国的天基粒子束武器方案，氢原子束的能量为200MeV，武器重量60t，用以拦截大气层外助推段和中段飞行的洲际弹道导弹的弹头。

应用
高技术战争中的应用
根据美国80年代以来的研究结果，粒子束武器在高技术战争中的应用主要在于，利用中性粒子束武器进行洲际弹道导弹的拦截和弹头飞行中段的识别。由于粒子束生成装置、能源系统及高能粒子束传输等问题的解决技术难度太大，在可预见的将来把中性粒子束用于洲际弹道导弹弹头中段的识别，也许是唯一可行的应用。

洲际弹道导弹的中段防御既很重要又十分复杂，因为现代洲际导弹在飞行中段除了释放弹头之外，还释放出大量的诱饵假弹头，要进行中段防御，首先必须将真弹头从大量的假弹头中鉴别出来，而这是一项难度很大的技术。采用常用的成像技术和辐射测量技术以及低功率激光或微波检测技术等难以识别真假弹头，而中性粒子束能有效地进行这种识别。

俄美对于粒子束武器的出发点是立足于空间作战与防御，主要工作是基础研究和高能量转换技术的研究；对于地基粒子束武器的研究只局限于作为点防御作战的近程武器系统范围，主要是确保带电粒子束在大气层中长距离的稳定传播。
能量转换技术的研究的目的是要形成高速粒子脉冲。美空军的研究机构称，传统的可控硅开关和火花放电开关的研究已经完成，下一步要开展磁性开关研究，这种开关基于饱和的电磁感应原理，具有很高的重复率。

http://www.168kk.com/jsht/2015/0922/11653.html


_
*Neutral particle beam weapons for ICBM interception and warhead identification*

刀大可否对散裂中子源与中性粒子束武器，或简称中子武器做一下点评！

2017-9-11

根据美国研究的相关结果显示，粒子束武器在高科技战争中的应用主要在与，利用中性粒子束武器进行洲际弹道导弹的拦截和弹头飞行中段的识别。

洲际弹道导弹在飞行中除了释放弹头之外，还会释放出大量的诱饵假弹头，想要将弹头从大量的假弹头中鉴别出来，真的是一项难度很大的技术，而中性粒子束就能有效的进行这种识别。

粒子束武器是利用加速器把质子和中子等粒子加速到数万—20万km/s的高速，并通过电极或磁集束形成非常细的粒子束流发射出去，用于轰击目标。
按粒子是否带电可分为带电粒子束武器和中性粒子束武器。粒子束武器在太空可以破坏数十公里以外的目标；但在大气中威力衰减，只能攻击数公里以外的目标。

据悉，目前研究粒子束武器的国家仅有俄美中三大国，粒子束武器具有较大的能量，并且拥有很大的用途，那么俄美中如今粒子束武器发展的现状如何?
http://www.168kk.com/jsht/2015/0922/11653_2.html

粒子束的毁伤作用表现在：
(1)使目标结构汽化或熔化；
(2)提前引爆弹头中的引信或破坏弹头的热核材料；
(3)使目标中的电子设备失效或被破坏。
粒子束既可实施直接穿透目标的“硬杀伤”，也能实施局部失效的“软杀伤”。带电粒子束对目标的穿透能力极强，能量集中，脉冲发射率高，能快速改变发射方向。中性粒子束还可对目标周围产生的中子、γ、X射线进行遥测，实现对目标的识别。

1976年，美国预警卫星探测到前苏联在哈萨克斯坦的沙漠地带进行了产生带电粒子束的核聚变型脉冲电磁流体发动机的试验。对粒子束武器的研究，前苏联是从1974年开始的，进行过带电粒子束对洲际弹道导弹、宇宙飞船以及固体燃料目标的照射试验。美国是从1978年开始的，20世纪80年代中期开始在实验室进行理论验证。

美国海军在20世纪70年代建立了开发粒子束武器的跷板计划，研究用带电粒子束拦截导弹的核弹头。美国国防部在1981年设立了定向能技术局来开发粒子束武器和激光武器，从1981财年开始实施预算额为3.15亿美元的5年开发计划。粒子束作为武器使用时必须兼备大电流和高能量以及数兆瓦的能源，它要在现有的基础上，功率增加几千倍，甚至几万倍。

美国已确定粒子束武器的潜在用途是拦截导弹、攻击卫星以及在敌防区外实施扫雷等。截止2013年，产生粒子束的方法是利用线性电磁感应加速器，但由于加速器太笨重，无法投入战场使用。

美国在基础研究中主要是抓紧研究适于部署在地基和天基反导平台上的小型、高效加速器及其技术。美国利用线性电磁感应加速器产生粒子束，通过同一加速器，连续再循环脉动的粒子束，以便让粒子束在现有的小型加速器中环流，把能量逐渐加到每次通过的粒子上。美国陆军弹道研究试验室称，尚需进一步证实小型环流电磁感应加速器的原理。这种加速器能否投入战场使用，加速器的尺寸和重量是关键因素。美国还研制过一种实验加速器装置，其尺寸不大于一个办公桌，这是部署在外层空间可以接受的尺寸。

因为存在一系列技术难题，尽管俄美都在积极研究粒子束武器，但地基和天基粒子束武器截止2013年尚处于实验室的可行性验证阶段，估计2020年以后有可能进入实战部署。美国已做的基础工作包括：进行粒子束产生、控制、定向和传播技术理论验证和实验室的试验，用加速试验台进行试验，验证中性粒子束方案的可行性，同时探讨带电粒子束方案。按照美国的天基粒子束武器方案，氢原子束的能量为200MeV，武器重量60t，用以拦截大气层外助推段和中段飞行的洲际弹道导弹的弹头。

根据美国80年代以来的研究结果，粒子束武器在高技术战争中的应用主要在于，利用中性粒子束武器进行洲际弹道导弹的拦截和弹头飞行中段的识别。由于粒子束生成装置、能源系统及高能粒子束传输等问题的解决技术难度太大，在可预见的将来把中性粒子束用于洲际弹道导弹弹头中段的识别，也许是唯一可行的应用。

洲际弹道导弹的中段防御既很重要又十分复杂，因为现代洲际导弹在飞行中段除了释放弹头之外，还释放出大量的诱饵假弹头，要进行中段防御，首先必须将真弹头从大量的假弹头中鉴别出来，而这是一项难度很大的技术。采用常用的成像技术和辐射测量技术以及低功率激光或微波检测技术等难以识别真假弹头，而中性粒子束能有效地进行这种识别。

俄美对于粒子束武器的出发点是立足于空间作战与防御，主要工作是基础研究和高能量转换技术的研究；对于地基粒子束武器的研究只局限于作为点防御作战的近程武器系统范围，主要是确保带电粒子束在大气层中长距离的稳定传播。

能量转换技术的研究的目的是要形成高速粒子脉冲。美空军的研究机构称，传统的可控硅开关和火花放电开关的研究已经完成，下一步要开展磁性开关研究，这种开关基于饱和的电磁感应原理，具有很高的重复率。

本人认为散裂中子源装置的公布与中性粒子束武器反导之间或有联系，或是对美帝的战略威慑！刀大对我国在西北反导试验不断被人目击并且被公布图片有何评论？


http://bbs.meyet.com/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=321328&pid=3805812

_​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Chinese cargo spacecraft completes automated fast-docking with space lab*

2017-09-13 08:35

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1, completed an automated fast-docking with Tiangong-2 space lab at 11:58 p.m. Tuesday.

Controlled from Earth, Tianzhou-1 began to approach Tiangong-2 at 5:24 p.m. Tuesday and it took six and a half hours to complete the fast-docking with the space lab.

It was the third docking between the two spacecraft using fast-docking technology. Previously, it took about two days to dock.

The experiment tested the cargo spacecraft's capability of fast-docking, laying a foundation for future space station building.

Tianzhou-1 was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed the first and second docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22 and June 19, respectively.

The cargo spacecraft will conduct the third refueling of the space lab before returning to Earth.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27 and their second in-orbit refueling on June 15.

China is the third country, after Russia and the United States, to master refueling techniques in space, which is crucial in the building of a permanent space station.

Tiangong-2, which was sent into space on Sept. 15, 2016, is China's first space lab "in the strict sense" and a key step in building a permanent space station.

Cargo ships play a crucial role maintaining a space station and carrying supplies and fuel into orbit.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/09-13/273310.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*China's BeiDou-3 satellites get new chips*

2017-09-17 09:01 Xinhua _Editor: Li Yan_

A new chip for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) was unveiled on Saturday by the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location Based Service (GNSS & LBS) Association of China (GLAC).

*The chip supports the new generation of BeiDou-3 satellites for high-precision navigation and positioning. The positioning accuracy of the chip reaches the sub-meter level without ground-based augmentation.*

The chip, developed by Shenzhen-based *Allystar Technology*, also has uses in unmanned driving systems, wearable devices, precision agriculture and smart logistics.

The value of the satellite navigation and LBS industry stood at 212 billion yuan (31 billion U.S. dollars) in 2016, up 22.1 percent from 2015, according to the GLAC. Core output totaled 80.8 billion yuan, 70 percent of which came from BDS.

Four BeiDou-3 satellites will be launched by the end of this year, and a complete global satellite navigation system in place around 2020, according Yang Changfeng, the system's chief designer.

The scale of the BDS industry will reach 240 billion yuan around 2020, said Yang.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/09-17/273888.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aziqbal

Looks like china is conquering outer space


----------



## JSCh

* China to launch more BeiDou-3 satellites in 2017 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-18 19:53:07_|_Editor: An_





BEIJING, Sept. 18 (Xinhua) -- More BeiDou-3 satellites will be launched in November 2017, according to a senior designer of the satellite navigation system.

By the end of this year, two more groups of BeiDou-3 satellites will be sent into space, said Ran Chengqi of state-owned Beidou Navigation Satellite System on Monday at a high-tech forum.

The satellite navigation system will provide services for Belt and Road countries around 2018, and form a complete global satellite navigation system by 2020, said Ran.

BeiDou-3's position accuracy is less than five meters, he said.

Currently, the system is able to provide open services to the Asia-Pacific region. China is the third country to develop a satellite navigation system after the United States and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*NEW CHIP SUPPORTING BEIDOU-3 SIGNAL SYSTEM

A high-precision navigation and positioning chip supporting the new generation BeiDou-3 signal system
支持新一代北斗三号信号体制的高精度导航定位芯片*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909091483067736064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China’s atomic clock aboard the Tiangong-2 space lab passes tests in orbit*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910755850846949376

*Tianzhou 1 has been deorbited today at ~10:00 UTC (some final shots before burning up can be seen below):*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911216616737619969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911215522733162496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> *China’s atomic clock aboard the Tiangong-2 space lab passes tests in orbit*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910755850846949376
> 
> *Tianzhou 1 has been deorbited today at ~10:00 UTC (some final shots before burning up can be seen below):*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911216616737619969
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911215522733162496


I hope that Long March failure doesn't delay Chinese space programmes ... that would be very unfortunate. Lately, they've seemed to be doing very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> I hope that Long March failure doesn't delay Chinese space programmes ... that would be very unfortunate. Lately, they've seemed to be doing very well.


By some logic there must be some delay caused by such failure... impossible to think that there's no effect at all. BUT what's the MOST important thing is to find out the root cause, eliminate such risk and take very good lessons from the costly mistake and avoid the same trap in the future... for complacency does definitely kill! Schedule thing is less important in this regard and it can wait for those most important corrective actions!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> By some logic there must be some delay caused by such failure... impossible to think that there's no effect at all. BUT what's the MOST important thing is to find out the root cause, eliminate such risk and take very good lessons from the costly mistake and avoid the same trap in the future... for complacency does definitely kill! Schedule thing is less important in this regard and it can wait for those most important corrective actions!


Indeed, the Long March Series has one of the highest success rates for any rocket ... I believe at 98%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China launches three satellites *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-29 13:25:25_|_Editor: Mengjie_








China launches the Yaogan-30 01 satellites on a Long March-2C rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 29, 2017. (Xinhua/Bai Xiaofei)

BEIJING, Sept. 29 (Xinhua) -- China launched three remote sensing satellites Friday on a Long March-2C rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The Yaogan-30 01 satellites will conduct electromagnetic probes and other experiments.

The launch is the 251st flight mission of the Long March rocket family.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Months after rocket failure, China sends spy satellites into space*

_Chinese military’s three new probes will form a constellation to ‘monitor electromagnetic signals’_

By Stephen Chen - South China Morning Post
PUBLISHED : Friday, 29 September, 2017, 11:00pm
UPDATED : Saturday, 30 September, 2017, 12:49am





_The Yaogan-30 satellites are launched on a Long March-2C rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in southwestern Sichuan province on Friday. Photo: Xinhua_

China successfully put *three new reconnaissance satellites into orbit using a Long March-2C rocket on Friday* – its first launch in nearly three months.

All launch activities had been put on hold after two failures in June and July that have delayed Beijing’s ambitious space programme, which includes lunar exploration.

The three Yaogan-30 satellites were launched from a centre in Sichuan province (i.e. Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang). They will join a larger probe launched in May last year to form a constellation to “monitor electromagnetic signals” and other unspecified missions, state news agency Xinhua reported.

*The satellites are capable of intercepting radio signals from communications on Earth. They could also pick up the electromagnetic pulses generated by a nuclear explosion to gather intelligence after a thermonuclear weapon test, according to scientists.*

But the mission and technical details of the satellites was not disclosed.

“These are military assets – they are not for civilian use, there’s no access,” said Li Xiaoming, a researcher at the Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth at the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing.

The Yaogan satellites are owned and operated by the People’s Liberation Army. The Chinese military has carried out *more than 30 launches of the satellites since 2006*, according to state media reports.

In the past, official announcements have listed civilian applications for the probes such as land use analysis and disaster relief, but this time there was no mention of any civilian uses.





_The Yaogan satellites can intercept radio signals from communications on Earth. Photo: Xinhua_

They were developed by the Micro-Satellite Research Institute at the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Shanghai, according to Xinhua.

*They are “just the first batch” of a number of similar satellites being developed for a planned global surveillance network*, according to a researcher familiar with the project.

*Equipped with cutting-edge sensors, the small satellites orbit the Earth in large numbers and at relatively low altitudes – meaning they can take continuous, high-definition images and pick up extremely faint signals, a job previously done by bigger satellites, the researcher said.*

China was also developing large reconnaissance satellites, the researcher said, some of them equivalent to the biggest spy satellites of the United States.

But problems with the Long March rocket have delayed their launch.

The new Long March-5 heavy-lift launch vehicle lost power and plunged into the Pacific Ocean in July, taking with it China’s largest communications satellite.

That came just weeks after the unsuccessful launch of the Long March-3B due to a technical glitch in June.

Tian Yulong, secretary general of the China National Space Administration, told an international space conference in Beijing early this week that they had yet to determine what went wrong during the July launch.

Chinese space scientists and engineers have identified the cause of previous failures within weeks and sometimes hours of the malfunction. This time, months on, the authorities have yet to provide any details.

More than 80 per cent of the technology used in the Long March-5 – China’s biggest and most sophisticated rocket – was new, according to state media reports.

Tian said the team hoped to determine the cause of the problem by the end of this year. All space flights requiring heavy-lift launch vehicles would be delayed, including its mission to build a space station, he added.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...cket-failure-china-sends-spy-satellites-space

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

_On Friday 29 September 2017 China realized *the world's very first intercontinental quantum communication* between Beijing and Vienna through the *quantum satellite Micius or Mozi 墨子 -- QUESS* (Quantum Experiments at Space Scale)._














_East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-01_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*China holds world's first 'unhackable' quantum videoconference in secure communication breakthrough*

*The call was held using world first space-ground quantum comms network*
*System will be used by government, banks, securities and insurance firms*
By HARRY PETTIT FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 23:09 BST, 29 September 2017 | UPDATED: 23:09 BST, 29 September 2017

It could herald the start of a new era of ultrasecure communications that can never be hacked.

China has held the world's first quantum intercontinental video conference between laboratories in Beijing and Vienna.

The call was held using a new world first space-ground quantum communication network that experts say could revolutionise how humans connect.

Quantum messaging represents the safest possible form of communication we can achieve because it is unhackable.





*China has held the world's first quantum intercontinental video conference between laboratories in *
*Beijing and Vienna. The call was held using a new space-ground quantum communication network*
* - also a world first - that could revolutionise how humans connect*​
Traditional public key cryptography, used in most modern internet communications including emails, usually relies on the perceived computational intractability of certain mathematical functions.

In contrast, quantum key distribution (QKD) uses single photons in quantum superposition states to guarantee unconditional security between distant parties.

The call was held between President Chunli Bai of Beijing's Chinese Academy of Sciences and President Anton Zeilinger of Vienna's Austria Academy of Sciences.

The Chinese science academy said the encrypted communication system was being trialled for potential 'real-world applications by government, banks, securities and insurance companies'.

There are plans to carry out similar test conversations between someone in China and four other places, Singapore, Italy, Germany and Russia.

Technical reasons had previously limited such conversations to distances of a few hundred kilometres, the academy said, but they had found a 'promising solution to this problem' involving a 'sophisticated satellite, named Micius'.

It is equipped with 'a decoy-state QKD transmitter, an entangled-photon source, and a quantum teleportation receiver and analyser'.





*As the satellite moves through its orbit, its distance from the Tibetan ground station varies from*
*500 km to 1400 km (310.7 – 869.9 miles). In the up-link approach, the transmitter is located at*
*the ground station, while the satellite acts as the receiver, as illustrated*​
Five ground stations have also been built across China, including in the Tibetan Plateau.

Earlier this year scientists in China successfully transmitted entangled photons farther than ever before, achieving a distance of up to 1,400 kilometers (870 miles) between suborbital space and Earth.

Using the same 'quantum satellite' Micius, the scientists were able to to transmit a photon from an entangled pair from the ground station in Tibet to the orbiting craft, in what's known as an uplink configuration.

The 1,300 pound (590 kg) craft satellite is equipped with a laser beam, which the scientists subjected to a beam splitter.

This gave the beam two distinct polarized states.

In the uplink approach, the transmitter is located at the ground station, while the satellite acts as the receiver.

Not only did the team successfully transmit single-photon qubits over hundreds of miles for the first time, but they managed to do it for six input states, to 'demonstrate that the quantum teleportation is universal.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4930302/China-holds-world-s-quantum-video-call.html


*WHAT IS QUANTUM ENTANGLEMENT?*

In quantum physics, entangled particles remain connected so that actions performed by one affects the behaviour of the other, even if they are separated by huge distances.

This means if you measure, 'up' for the spin of one photon from an entangled pair, the spin of the other, measured an instant later, will be 'down' - even if the two are on opposite sides of the world.

Entanglement takes place when a part of particles interact physically. For instance, a laser beam fired through a certain type of crystal can cause individual light particles to be split into pairs of entangled photons.

The theory that so riled Einstein is also referred to as 'spooky action at a distance'. Einstein wasn't happy with theory, because it suggested that information could travel faster than light.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

yusheng said:


> View attachment 430413


that's russian cargo plane concept designed by university student


----------



## cirr

http://www.calt.com/n689/c9746/content.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China launches remote sensing satellite for Venezuela*

Xinhua, October 9, 2017



China launches Venezuela's remote sensing satellite, VRSS-2, into a preset orbit from
the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi desert at 12:13 on Monday.[Photo/spacechina.com] ​
China launched Venezuela's remote sensing satellite, VRSS-2, into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi desert at 12:13 on Monday.

The VRSS-2 was the third satellite jointly launched by China and Venezuela, and also the later's second remote sensing satellite. It will be primarily used by Venezuela for land resources inspection, environmental protection, disaster monitoring and management, crop yield estimation and city planning.

The satellite was launched by a Chinese Long March-2D carrier rocket which was designed by Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.

This was the 252nd flight mission for the Long March rocket family.

In 2008, China launched Venezuela's first satellite -- the Venesat-1, or "Simon Bolivar" -- which carried communications facilities.

In 2012, Venezuela's first remote sensing satellite, the VRSS-1, was launched into space from China.

http://www.china.org.cn/world/2017-10/09/content_41703101.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* BeiDou surpasses GPS in China *
By Chu Daye Source:Global Times Published: 2017/10/12 22:03:39

* Widespread use in home market ensures success: experts *



People look at a model of China's homegrown BeiDou Navigation Satellite System at an exhibition in Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi Province in April. Photo: VCG

Experts said China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) has surpassed the US-developed Global Positioning System (GPS) after having made great progress in the past few years, during which the homegrown system has found widespread application on an industrial scale in both China and the global market.

Huang Haihui, an executive at the Shenzhen-listed Beijing UniStrong Science & Technology Co, said that while the relationship between BDS and GPS is not a zero-sum game, BDS has already surpassed GPS in the Chinese market in terms of the number of chips that receive signals from the system. Huang's firm, which uses BDS, is a leader in the geospatial market.

Today, a great many chips receive signals sent by both GPS and BDS for added precision. And chips that integrate BDS and GPS are sold on the market for the same price as GPS-only chips, with the entry-level chips selling at less than 10 yuan ($1.5), according to experts.

"Not only has BDS surpassed GPS in that sense, it is also advancing in the global market, in which the system can engage in a wrist-wrestling game with the latter. In the Southeast Asian market, BDS has the upper hand," Huang told the Global Times on Thursday.

Wang Bo, a leading global navigation satellite systems (GNSS) scientist with the Beijing Institute of Technology, also echoed that sentiment, saying that, in terms of industrial output value, BDS is beating GPS in the Chinese market.

According to an industry white paper, the overall output value of the GNSS and location-based services market in China reached 211.8 billion yuan in 2016, up 22.06 percent from the previous year. And for the industry's core output, BDS contributed 70 percent.

Wang said that the growth of BDS is consistent with the rapid growth of China's national strength. "Such growth is due to the urgent and immense market demand generated in China. There is a lot of new demand created in China, which does not exist in the ecosystem for GPS."

"The growth of BDS is associated with new emerging industries in China, such as mobile Internet and the Internet of Things," Wang told the Global Times on Thursday. "For instance, BDS has applications in urban underground pipeline monitoring and driver license training. Such applications are not seen with GPS."

Wang said that the two systems are different in terms of constellation, communication capability and signal frequency. And these technological differences mean that BDS can perform more functions and is more precise than GPS.

*Homegrown success*

BDS has been independently developed by China. It is one of the four major GNSS in the world, along with the US-developed GPS, the EU's Galileo and Russia's Global Navigation Satellite System, known as GLONASS.

With the current BDS, China aims to serve countries along the Belt and Road routes as well as other neighboring countries by 2018, and is expected to launch another 35 satellites by 2020 to provide services to global users.

China had 23 BeiDou navigation satellites in orbit by the end of 2016, while GPS had 24 satellites.

Huang said the advantages and progress of BDS came with the mass adaptation of the technology in the vast Chinese market and the growth of Chinese companies in the industry.

BDS has now become a calling card for China, similar to bullet trains, Huang said.

"In the past five years, the application of BDS has expanded from the national defense sector into a number of new sectors and industries - civilian use in particular," Huang said.

"These applications are massive in scale and spread across many industries. In agriculture, tractors in the field and drones flying over for inspection and monitoring are connected with BDS," he noted.

"At construction sites, engineering machinery is equipped with BDS. And at the consumer end, more and more handsets have chips that accommodate both GPS and BDS," Huang said.

"The competition is in many areas - in technology, the patents pool and the market scale. It is more than the competition between the two navigation systems; it is also competition between companies in the industrial chain of the navigation business," Huang said, adding that Chinese navigation firms have been expanding their global footprint via mergers and acquisitions in the past five years.

"The common belief that GPS is dominant [in the Chinese market] is just wrong," Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * A cabin on the moon? China hones the lunar lifestyle *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-10 23:37:10_|_Editor: ZD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four volunteers take the oath in front of the Lunar Palace 1, a facility for conducting bio-regenerative life-support systems experiments key to setting up a lunar base, in Beijing University for Aeronautics and Astronautics (BUAA) in Beijing, capital of China, May 10, 2017. A ceremony was held in the BUAA on Wednesday as 8 volunteers start a 365-day experiment in two groups in the Lunar Palace 1. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)
> 
> BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- While it remains unclear exactly how long China's first lunar explorers will spend on the surface, the country is already planning for longer stays.
> 
> Eight Chinese volunteers will live in "Yuegong-1," a simulated space "cabin" in Beijing for the next year, strengthening China's knowledge and technical know-how, and helping the country's scientists understand exactly what will be required for humans to remain on the moon in the medium and long terms.
> 
> The volunteers, all civilians and elite postgraduate students from Beihang University, are divided into two groups. The first four stepped into Yuegong-1 on Wednesday. The two men and two women will stay in the cabin for 60 days, then be replaced by the second group, also two men and two women, who will stay there for 200 days. After that, the first group will return for the remaining 105 days.
> 
> The experiment, code-named "Yuegong-365," is Beihang's second attempt to see how the Bioregenerative Life Support System (BLSS) works in a moon-like environment. A successful 105-day trial was conducted in 2014.
> 
> The BLSS is a system where animals, plants and microorganisms co-exist. Water and food can be recycled in the system, creating an earth-like environment.
> 
> "The BLSS is absolutely crucial to probes to the moon and to Mars," said Liu Zhiheng of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "The latest test is vital to the future of China's moon and Mars missions and must be relied upon to guarantee the safety and health of our astronauts."
> 
> Liu Hong, chief designer of "Yuegong-1," said that the purpose of the new program is to test the stability of the BLSS when astronauts with different metabolic rates take turns to live in the cabin and when they face sudden situations such as blackouts.
> 
> "Yuegong-1" consists of a major living space and two plant cabins: "greenhouses." The major cabin covers 42 square meters the size of a very small urban apartment while each of the plant cabins is 3.5 meters high and 50 to 60 square meters in area. The major cabin hosts four bed cubicles, a common room, a washroom, a waste-treatment room and an animal-raising room. The system allows four "astronauts" to conduct research while their basic needs are met.


100 days mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinese-space-station-wall-fall-124320055.html
* Chinese space station wall fall to Earth in months *


----------



## samsara

kuge said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinese-space-station-wall-fall-124320055.html
> * Chinese space station wall fall to Earth in months *


That's an old news 



> The Chinese Tianzhou 1 resupply and refueling freighter re-entered Earth’s atmosphere Friday, burning up as designed after a five-month mission demonstrating servicing techniques for China’s future space station.
> 
> The nearly 35-foot-long (10.6-meter) robotic cargo carrier fired its thrusters two times to slow down and drop out of orbit, according to China’s state-run Xinhua news agency.
> 
> The ground-commanded deorbit burns guided the Tianzhou 1 spacecraft *into the atmosphere over the Pacific Ocean* at around 1000 GMT (6 a.m. EDT; 6 p.m. Beijing time) Friday, Chinese space officials said.


https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/09/22/chinas-tianzhou-1-supply-vehicle-re-enters-atmosphere/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

CCTV program showing delivery of double Beidou-3 satellite.
According to social media user, launch window would start from 3rd Nov, atop CZ-3B/YZ-1, from Xichang launch center.

















​From web, picture of launch site posted 22nd Oct.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Super good news for China's hypersonic vehicle programmes

【我校粉末冶金研究院范景莲教授荣获何梁何利基金“科学与技术进步奖”】

10月25日，何梁何利基金2017年度颁奖大会在北京钓鱼台国宾馆举行。我校粉末冶金研究院范景莲教授荣获何梁何利基金“科学与技术进步奖”。

20年来，范景莲教授带领团队一直致力于新型高性能难熔金属材料的开发与应用研究，提出了“纳米复合/微纳复合”富有创新性的设计思想，开发了高性能纳米复合细晶钨基复合材料，实现了复合材料的高强韧和高精度控制；发明了新一代超高温难熔金属基复合材料，实现材料高温强韧、长时间抗烧蚀和轻量化一体化设计，材料高温强度相比现有高温难熔金属提高5倍以上，长时间抗烧蚀温度达到了2000℃-3000℃，突破了超高速飞行器和火箭发动机等超高温领域最突出的高温材料抗烧蚀、抗变形等瓶颈问题，为超高速飞行器和高能发动机研制关键超高温材料提供了保障。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*China announced the free sharing of data from its new geostationary meteorological satellite FY-4. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925729237708840960

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> CCTV program showing delivery of double Beidou-3 satellite.
> According to social media user, launch window would start from 3rd Nov, atop CZ-3B/YZ-1, from Xichang launch center.
> 
> View attachment 433346
> 
> View attachment 433341
> 
> View attachment 433342
> 
> View attachment 433344
> 
> ​From web, picture of launch site posted 22nd Oct.
> 
> View attachment 433345​


NOTAM is out,

A3292/17 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N180540E1115053-N184350E1111900-N181640E1104331-N173836E1111528 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:SFC-UNL. SFC - UNL, 05 NOV 11:30 2017 UNTIL 05 NOV 12:03 2017. CREATED: 02 NOV 02:33 2017​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> NOTAM is out,
> 
> A3292/17 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N180540E1115053-N184350E1111900-N181640E1104331-N173836E1111528 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:SFC-UNL. SFC - UNL, 05 NOV 11:30 2017 UNTIL 05 NOV 12:03 2017. CREATED: 02 NOV 02:33 2017​


*Two new BeiDou-3 positioning satellites, for global coverage,*
*will be launched on 05 November at around 11:30 UTC from the XSLC.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926053508406697986

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

A pair of Beidou-3 GNSS satellites looking set to launch from Xichang
via a Long March 3B on Sunday at ~11:45 UTC (19:45 local, 07:45 ET)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926816659574099969









。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Launched !




Video -> 西昌卫星发射 -来自荆轲刺秦皇-微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*A new phase of BeiDou GNSS, 18 BeiDou-3 satellites will be launched*
*by the end of 2018, over 30 satellites in orbit around 2020.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927410840944361472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927339510328905728
*China launches two BeiDou-3 navigation satellites on single carrier rocket*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-11-06 00:29:37|Editor: Mengjie





_China launched two BeiDou-3 satellites into space via a single carrier rocket to support its global navigation and _
_positioning network at 7:45 p.m. Sunday. (Xinhua/Yang Zhiyuan)_

XICHANG, Sichuan Province, Nov. 5 (Xinhua) -- China launched two BeiDou-3 satellites into space via a single carrier rocket to support its global navigation and positioning network at 7:45 p.m. Sunday.

The satellites were aboard a Long March-3B carrier rocket which took off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan.

*This is the first two BeiDou-3 satellites launched by China, as its self-developed BeiDou Navigation Satellite System officially began to expand into a global network.*

*Named after the Chinese term for the plough or the Big Dipper constellation, the BeiDou project was formally initiated in 1994. It began to serve China in 2000 and the Asia-Pacific region at the end of 2012.*

China plans to building BeiDou into a global positioning and navigation system *by around 2020*, making it the third country in the world after the United States and Russia to operate its own navigation system.

Compared to earlier generation satellites, the BeiDou-3 is able to send signals that are better compatible with other satellite navigation systems and provide satellite-based augmentation, as well as search and rescue services in accordance with international standards.

_*"New technology has significantly improved the performance of the BeiDou-3, with the signal accuracy in space higher than half a meter while its positioning accuracy has reached 2.5 to five meters,"*_ said Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BeiDou system.

China plans to launch 18 BeiDou-3 satellites around the end of 2018 to expand the BeiDou services to the countries along the Belt and Road routes.

By around 2020, when the system goes global, it will have more than 30 satellites.

_*"Launches featuring two or more satellites on a single carrier rocket will be conducted regularly,"*_ said Ye Chengmin, deputy chief designer of the Long March-3A carrier rocket.

All the BeiDou satellites currently in space were sent up from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, said Lin Yunan, head of the human resources department of the center.

The BeiDou-3 satellites and the carrier rocket were developed by China Academy of Space Technology and China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, respectively.






http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-11/06/c_136730074_2.htm


*ChinaSpaceflight‏ @cnspaceflight: 【北斗卫星】打码与不打码。(Pixelated & Non-pixelated images)*







*Here's a less than 40-second footage from CCTV about the launch:*




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s BeiDou Navigation Satellite System expands into a global network*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 16:01, November 06, 2017



China launched the first two of the BeiDou-3 satellites into space on Sunday evening, indicating that its BeiDou Navigation Satellite System has begun to expand into a global network, Cyol.com reported on Nov 6.

Positioning accuracy of the BeiDou-3 satellites have an accuracy of 2.5 to five meters, which is comparable with that of GPS, said Xie Jun, chief designer of the satellite at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC).

In addition, the system can provide users with high-precision surveying and mapping data. For example, it can measure several millimeters of building subsidence after an earthquake, Xie noted.

The BeiDou system not only provides navigation services but communication services, as some of its satellites are in a geostationary orbit, Xie said.

Moreover, their design life can reach the international level of 10 or more years, as high standards were set for selecting components and parts of the satellites to ensure continuity, reliability, and stability of services, according to Chi Jun, general director of the satellites at CASTC.

The BeiDou system will not only serve Chinese people, but also people around the world, noted Chi, adding that the system is compatible with other satellite navigation systems, providing an alternative for users.

Once China’s BeiDou, America’s GPS, Europe’s GALILEO, and Russia’s GLONASS are constructed, there will be more than 100 navigation satellites in use, according to Chi.


###​*Better rubidium clocks increase BeiDou satnav accuracy*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-11-06 15:37














XICHANG, Sichuan Province -- New, ultra-accurate rubidium atomic clocks on board two BeiDou-3 satellites launched into space Sunday have greatly improved the accuracy of the system.

The two satellites are equipped with more reliable rubidium atomic timekeepers than those in previous BeiDou satellites. According to Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the satellite system, their stability was as high as E-14. "It means only one second of deviation in 3 million years," he said.

Important payloads of the navigation satellites, atomic clocks are the workhorses which synchronize the signals that allow satnav receivers to triangulate their position on Earth.

"The stability of the new-generation clocks has been improved by 10 times, compared with those carried by BeiDou-2 satellites," said Qu Yongsheng from the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation fifth research institute, Xi'an branch, developer of the clocks.

Qu said this new technology has raised the positioning accuracy of the BeiDou-3 to 2.5 - 5 meters from 10 meters in the past.

Named after the Chinese term the Big Dipper constellation, the BeiDou project was formally initiated in 1994, began to serve China in 2000 and was expanded across the Asia-Pacific region at the end of 2012.

BeiDou is intended to become a global positioning and navigation system by around 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

China launched a Long March 3B rocket from the Xichang space centre in Sichuan Province on 5 November that placed two more Beidou-3 navigation satellites into medium Earth orbit. Source: Xinhua

China launched a Long March 3B rocket from the Xichang space centre in Sichuan Province on 5 November that placed two more Beidou-3 navigation satellites into medium Earth orbit (MEO).

The launch of the satellites had been expected in July, but investigations into the failure of a similar rocket to place a communications satellite in the correct orbit in June led to the four-month delay.

The Beidou programme is being implemented in three phases and more than 30 satellites have been launched since October 2000. Four satellites were placed in orbit during the first phase, Beidou-1, which was largely experimental and was then superseded by Beidou-2, which became operational in 2012. The 12 operational Beidou-2 satellites provide coverage over China and the Asia-Pacific region.

Unlike the US Global Positioning System (GPS), which operates four or more satellites in each of six medium Earth orbital planes, the Beidou system has satellites in geostationary (GEO), inclined geosynchronous (IGSO) and MEOs.

The latest satellites to be launched are elements of the Beidou-3 constellation, which have been placed in MEOs at an altitude of 21,500 km. Up to 18 more Beidou-3 satellites are expected to be launched by the end of 2018, which will extend coverage to all countries involved in China’s Belt and Road Initiative.

The full constellation of 27 MEO, 5 GEO and 3 IGSO satellites is planned for completion by 2020 and is set to provide worldwide coverage.

A report by the state-owned _China Daily_ newspaper states that development of the Beidou-3 system began in 2009 and that five satellites launched in 2015 and 2016 were used to validate the technologies to be used in the upgraded system.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(300 of 555 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/75501/china-adds-two-more-satellites-to-beidou-3-constellation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Sci-tech
*Hawking: China could be part of Starshot program*

2017-11-08 09:12China Daily _Editor: Wang Zihao_ ECNS App Download


*Stephen Hawking* wants humans to travel to the stars, like in the science fiction television series Star Trek, created by Gene Roddenberry, with his Breakthrough Starshot program and* is seeking China's help to make it a reality.*

*The ambitious program involves building tiny, light-propelled robotic spacecraft that could visit nearby stars in short journeys.*

"Breakthrough Starshot is an opportunity for man to make early forays into outer space, with a view to probing and weighing the possibilities of colonisation," said Hawking in a video address at Tencent's We Summit, an annual gathering where luminaries share ideas on science and technology.

Breakthrough Starshot has been initiated by Stephen Hawking and Russian entrepreneur Yuri Milner and aims to build laser beam-propelled "nanocraft" that can travel at 20 percent of the speed of light and is much faster than today's swiftest spacecraft.

Once the "nanocrafts" are built and deployed,* they can reach Alpha Centauri, 4.37 light-years away from the Sun and is the closest star system, in about 20 years.*

"*China is certainly a major player in promoting such a program. We are looking forward to working closely with Chinese experts and institutes,"* said Pete Worden, executive director of the Breakthrough Starshot program and former director of NASA Ames Research Center.

The Breakthrough Starshot spacecraft will consist of a wafer-size chip attached to a super-thin sail. The paired duo will be launched into space from a mother ship, and then propelled to the stars by laser light beamed from a high-altitude facility here on Earth.

According to Worden, the program needs $1 billion to build the preliminary prototype craft within five or six years. *It would need $10 billion to complete the program and the funds would be raised from China and several other countries,* he said.

"China did quite well as some developed countries in various areas including satellites. Notably, the country is good at lowering the cost to an affordable level when making satellite transmitters," he added.

There are still major challenges before the Breakthrough Starshot program can be made a reality, admitted Hawking. These include challenges like how to combine hundreds of lasers through the motion of the atmosphere, propel the nanocraft without incinerating them, and aim them in the right direction, the renowned physicist said.

Hawking predicted that by 2600, the world's population would be standing shoulder to shoulder and the electricity consumption would make the Earth glow red hot.

To avoid the potential for Armageddon, Hawking said that the best way is to move out into space, and explore the potential for humans to live on other planets.

"If the human race is to continue for another million years, we will have to boldly go, where no one has gone before."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

The new Chinese launcher Long March 6 (CZ-6) successfully flew its second flight today (21 November) at 12:50 BJT (04:50 UTC), put three Jilin-1 (No.04 to 06) video satellites into orbit.









Credits to dafeng cao, East Pendulum

And here's the 35-sec launch video from CCTV:

[Jilin No.1 Video Satellites 04-06] CCTV live video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932877669334622208。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Beidou joins global rescue data network*
By LUO WANGSHU and ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-11-24 07:48

*Chinese satellite navigation system to be part of humanitarian cooperative*

China's domestically developed navigation satellite system Beidou has been included in a global network that collects and distributes data for search and rescue missions, the Ministry of Transport said on Thursday.

Beidou will be part of the International Cospas-Sarsat Programme, a nonprofit, intergovernmental and humanitarian cooperative with 44 members, including the United States, Canada, Russia and China.

The inclusion comes after a ministry delegation submitted the Chinese system's technology and launch plan for search and rescue to the program during the 31st Cospas-Sarsat Council meeting in late October in Montreal, Canada.

"The move will enhance Beidou's global capability to search for and rescue people in distress, showing China has carried out its responsibilities in global humanitarianism in accordance with international conventions," Wu Chungeng, a ministry spokesman, said at a news conference on Thursday.

"It also supports Beidou's global development, promoting the system's international influence and power in the field of satellite navigation," he said.

Beidou is the world's fourth navigation satellite system, following US-based GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

"China has mastered the core technology of space payload and ground systems for search and rescue satellite systems. It is time to research and develop the self-controlled search and rescue system with Beidou," Wu said.

The International Cospas-Sarsat Programme is a satellite-based search and rescue distress alert detection and information distribution system best known for detecting and locating emergency beacons activated by aircraft, ships and hikers in distress.

It aims to "provide accurate, timely and reliable distress alerts and location data to help search and rescue authorities assist people in distress". It uses the GPS, GLONASS and Galileo systems for its missions.

China has been striving to promote Beidou to more international organizations to expand the space network's use overseas, according to Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

He said China has begun to collaborate with GPS, GLONASS and Galileo on frequency coordination and ground applications.

"Beidou-based products are being used in more than 30 nations. Next, we will give the system global coverage and improve its stability and reliability. In addition, more efforts will be made to develop ground applications," he said.

Twenty-nine satellites have been launched for the Beidou network, the first in 2000 and the most recent in November. The system began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and parts of the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012.

Beidou has acquired a great number of users in China. Most of the shared bicycles in Chinese cities now employ Beidou-based positioning services; more than 4 million taxis, long-distance buses and cargo trucks nationwide have been equipped with Beidou devices; and about 40 percent of smartphones in the Chinese market are able to access the services.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Tracking the traffic via the Jilin-1 Video Satellites.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933729617784868865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*ESA’S LATEST TECHNOLOGY CUBESAT CLEARED FOR LAUNCH SITE*

23 November 2017

GomX-4B, ESA’s latest and largest technology-testing CubeSat, will be launched from China early next year, together with the near-identical GomX-4A. The pair will test intersatellite communication links and propulsion while orbiting up to 4500 km apart.

The cereal box-sized GomX-4B has been passed as ready to travel along with its twin from manufacturer GomSpace in Denmark in early December to begin launch preparations in China.

“GomX-4B is scheduled to be launched on a Chinese Long March rocket on 1 February, along with GomX-4A, owned by the Danish Ministry of Defence,” says Roger Walker, heading ESA’s Technology CubeSat initiative.

The majority of tests were made at GomSpace and other facilities in Denmark, apart from thermal–vacuum testing – ensuring that the CubeSats can withstand the hard vacuum and temperature extremes of low orbit – which took place at ESA’s technical centre in the Netherlands. 

CubeSats are nanosatellites based on standardised 10x10 cm units. GomX-4B is a ‘6-unit’ CubeSat, double the size of its predecessor GomX-3, which was released from the International Space Station in 2015.

Roger adds, “The two CubeSats will test intersatellite link technology, routing data from one satellite to the other, then down to the ground station. Part of the ground testing ensured they could indeed talk to each other and the actual ground station on an end-to-end basis.”

Once released from the rocket, the CubeSats will first orient themselves to align their antennas. Then GomX-4B will gradually fly away from its counterpart, pausing at around 100 km intervals with their intersatellite links activated to see how well they work. 


Their separation will be controlled by new cold-gas propulsion on GomX-4B contributed by Sweden’s NanoSpace company, using highly miniaturised thrusters.

They will maintain their links through flat, patch antennas and software-controlled radios at a maximum distance of some 4500 km – a limit being set by the operating concept of a minimum of 10 satellites equally spaced around the same orbital plane to form a future constellation.

“As well as operating together, the two also have separate payloads,” says Roger. “GomX-4B is the first CubeSat to fly our new HyperScout hyperspectral imager, developed by cosine Research in the Netherlands through ESA’s General Support Technology Programme.

“Hyperscout images Earth in 45 different spectral bands, gathering a wealth of environmental data – so much so, in fact, that the camera must perform its own processing to drastically reduce the amount needing to be sent back to the ground.”

GomX-4B also carries a new small startracker for precise attitude determination developed by Innovative Solutions in Space in the Netherlands, an ESA test payload checking components’ susceptibility to space radiation, and a dedicated radio receiver to detect signals from worldwide air traffic.

“Now the testing has been concluded, our main job is to keep the satellites’ batteries topped off, ahead of their transport to China,” concludes Roger. “Once they arrive, they will be checked and the propellant tanks filled.”

The pair is flying as secondary payloads with China’s Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite, CSES-1, designed to detect precursor signals of earthquakes in Earth’s ionosphere, an electrically active outer layer of the atmosphere
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/S...st_technology_CubeSat_cleared_for_launch_site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934029806869647363

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China successfully launches remote sensing satellites *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-25 04:05:59_|_Editor: Yang Yi_








China launches remote sensing satellites at 2:10 am, Beijing Time, on a Long March-2C rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Nov. 25, 2017. The satellites has entered the preset orbit and Saturday's launching mission was proclaimed a success. (Xinhua/Yang Zhongzhou)

BEIJING, Nov. 25 (Xinhua) -- China launched remote sensing satellites at 2:10 am, Beijing Time, Saturday on a Long March-2C rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The satellites has entered the preset orbit and Saturday's launching mission was proclaimed a success.

The satellites will conduct electromagnetic probes and other experiments.

The launch is the 256th mission of the Long March rocket family.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China launches classified payload with Long March 2C rocket from Xichang*
by Andrew Jones Nov 24, 2017 20:38





A Long March 2C lifts off from Xichang on September 29, 2017, carrying three Yaogan-30 (01) satellites. _CNS_

China continued its recent rapid pace of space launches on Friday with a Long March 2C rocket carrying a classified payload to low Earth orbit.

The Long March 2C lifted off at 18:10 UTC (02:10 local time Saturday) from LC3 Launch Complex at the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in the southwest province of Sichuan.

Airspace restriction notices revealed that a launch was imminent, and a social media post citing noise from the vicinity revealed that the launch had taken place. Amateur footage was posted shortly after.

The mission payload was not known in advance, but the resemblance of the launch profile to a September space launch suggested a further trio of Yaogan reconnaissance satellites.

State media Xinhua confirmed launch success and the payloads to be a three Yaogan-3 (02) satellites within an hour of launch.

The satellites were developed by the Microsatellite Innovation Institute under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). Described in Chinese media reports as remote sensing satellites for electromagnetic environment detection, western observers believe the Yaogan series to be for reconnaissance purposes for China's People's Liberation Army.

The launch was the 14th for a year bifurcated by issues with two launches in June and July, and follows Monday's Long March 6 light-lift rocket launch. The mission involved three Jilin-1 commercial Earth observation satellites and marked a step forward in Chinese large constellation plans and launch vehicle reusability.

*Busy times at Xichang*





Preparations for the November 2017 launch of the Beidou-3 M1 and M2 satellites via Long March 3B from Xichang, Sichuan Province. _beidou.gov.cn_

Xichang Satellite Launch Centre has seen intense activity following a three-month halt in Chinese launches brought on by a Long March 3B partial failurein June and the following failure of the second heavy-lift Long March 5 launch vehicle in July.

Late September saw the launch of a trio of Yaogan-30 (01) reconnaissance satellites followed by the launch of a pair of Beidou-3 satellites to medium Earth orbit early in November.

Xichang is meanwhile preparing to follow up this by lofting another Beidou duo for the navigation and positioning constellation, similar to America's GPS and Russia's GLONASS, before the end of the year.






The Long March 2C used for Friday's launch was developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), the country's foremost launch vehicle developer and manufacturer, and a subsidiary of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme.

China had aimed to launch around 30 times in 2017 before the two above launch issues halted activity.

The major success for China in 2017 has been the launch of its first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1, which trialled three rendezvous and docking procedures followed by orbital refuelling tests with Tiangong-2. This marks a major milestone in plans for the country to establish its own large, modular space station.

China's overall for Long March rocket launches stands at 256, with the first taking place on April 24, 1970. Of these, 242 have been successful, with eight failures and six partial failures, bringing a success rate of 94.5 percent.





_The Long March 7 (Y2) launches China's first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1, in April 2017._

Looking to the future, CASC officials this month unveiled a comprehensive space transportation roadmap for 2017-2045, noting plans for fully reusable rockets, sub-orbital and orbital space planes, a super heavy-lift launcher and a nuclear powered shuttle.

https://gbtimes.com/china-launches-classified-payload-with-long-march-2c-rocket-from-xichang


Andrew Jones covers the growing Chinese space programme, including exploration, space science, politics, launches, human spaceflight and more.
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*CHINA could soon have Big Brother style “ghost imaging” satellites that will allow them to track all US military planes, according to local media.*

The spy satellites will allow the Chinese government to track stealthy targets such as US B-2 Spirit stealth bombers, which usually cannot be seen, within 10 years.

*Using a system called ghost imaging China will be able to take pictures of the military air force, even if they are flying below heavy cloud.*

*The new equipment would essentially allow them to identify and monitor all aircrafts that are currently invisible at night from space, such as the US Air Force's stealthy B-2 Spirit.*






*China is investing in technology to see all aircrafts flying around the globe*

Among the B-2's stealth characteristics is a special outer coating designed to deflect and absorb the waves produced by cameras on satellites in orbit.

*Xiong Jun, a physics professor at Beijing Normal University, said: “The theory of ghost imaging has been well established and understood.*

*“The speed of application very much depends on the government and the amount of money it's willing to spend."*

*The communist state is currently hoping to invest enough money to have a prototype satellite complete by 2020, test the new technology by 2025 and then implement the big Brother styled satellites by 2030.*

The announcement comes after Eric Schmidt, the head of Google’s parent company Alphabet, made a stark warning earlier this month about Beiing’s plans to invest heavily in technology.

Speaking about whether the US or China would have more technological power Mr Schmidt said: “It's pretty simple.






*“By 2020, they will have caught up; by 2025, they will be better than us; and by 2030, they will dominate the industries of Artificial Intelligence (AI).”*

*The tech boss warned that China’s AI strategy could give the china upper hand in any future war with the US.*

The American said his country needed to get its “act together” and improve its military procedures for any potential conflict.





*The Big Brother satellites will show up stealth bombers*






*Donald Trump and Xi Jin-Ping met earlier this month amid rising tensions between the two countries.*

He accused the US Government of wasting too much time with red tape and pleaded for a change to the military’s planning procedure around the implementation of AI technology.

China’s national AI strategy speaks of the need for the “modernisation of the national defence and armed forced”.

It goes on to say: “*The people’s armed forces will be transformed into world-class military by the mid-21st century*.”



https://www.express.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Makarena

HariVamsha said:


> They will certainly have the tech of a world class military, but they certainly will not be a world class military.
> 
> Considering the pace at which their generals commit suicides, at such regular intervals, its a clear marker about their courage.
> 
> One just killed himself a few days ago. At Least 3 of them killed themselves in 2016. (I am sure the numbersit will be higher if I dig a bit more)
> 
> 
> IF this is the level of courage of top military men, one can only imagine the courage of the men on the ground. There are plenty of stories of their performance in UN missions.
> 
> 
> I suspect, china will continue to invest in technologies to overcompensate for actual blood and glory. I have NO Doubt about that.




well not every one is as shameless as Indian generals who steal their soldiers' food yet pretend like they are patriots.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## war&peace

Well it seems stealth may become redundant due to all these anti-stealth technologies. Good job China. 



HariVamsha said:


> They will certainly have the tech of a world class military, but they certainly will not be a world class military.
> 
> Considering the pace at which their generals commit suicides, at such regular intervals, its a clear marker about their courage.
> 
> One just killed himself a few days ago. At Least 3 of them killed themselves in 2016. (I am sure the numbersit will be higher if I dig a bit more)
> 
> 
> IF this is the level of courage of top military men, one can only imagine the courage of the men on the ground. There are plenty of stories of their performance in UN missions.
> 
> 
> I suspect, china will continue to invest in technologies to overcompensate for actual blood and glory. I have NO Doubt about that.


Since it is a news for me and I have no knowledge about this so I will refer to our respectable Chinese members to comment on this and provide us their side of the story @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... why do some always have to bring in India into each and every discussion !*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

Iron Stars said:


> *CHINA could soon have Big Brother style “ghost imaging” satellites that will allow them to track all US military planes, according to local media.*
> 
> The spy satellites will allow the Chinese government to track stealthy targets such as US B-2 Spirit stealth bombers, which usually cannot be seen, within 10 years.
> 
> *Using a system called ghost imaging China will be able to take pictures of the military air force, even if they are flying below heavy cloud.*
> 
> *The new equipment would essentially allow them to identify and monitor all aircrafts that are currently invisible at night from space, such as the US Air Force's stealthy B-2 Spirit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China is investing in technology to see all aircrafts flying around the globe*
> 
> Among the B-2's stealth characteristics is a special outer coating designed to deflect and absorb the waves produced by cameras on satellites in orbit.
> 
> *Xiong Jun, a physics professor at Beijing Normal University, said: “The theory of ghost imaging has been well established and understood.*
> 
> *“The speed of application very much depends on the government and the amount of money it's willing to spend."*
> 
> *The communist state is currently hoping to invest enough money to have a prototype satellite complete by 2020, test the new technology by 2025 and then implement the big Brother styled satellites by 2030.*
> 
> The announcement comes after Eric Schmidt, the head of Google’s parent company Alphabet, made a stark warning earlier this month about Beiing’s plans to invest heavily in technology.
> 
> Speaking about whether the US or China would have more technological power Mr Schmidt said: “It's pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“By 2020, they will have caught up; by 2025, they will be better than us; and by 2030, they will dominate the industries of Artificial Intelligence (AI).”*
> 
> *The tech boss warned that China’s AI strategy could give the china upper hand in any future war with the US.*
> 
> The American said his country needed to get its “act together” and improve its military procedures for any potential conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Big Brother satellites will show up stealth bombers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump and Xi Jin-Ping met earlier this month amid rising tensions between the two countries.*
> 
> He accused the US Government of wasting too much time with red tape and pleaded for a change to the military’s planning procedure around the implementation of AI technology.
> 
> China’s national AI strategy speaks of the need for the “modernisation of the national defence and armed forced”.
> 
> It goes on to say: “*The people’s armed forces will be transformed into world-class military by the mid-21st century*.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk


US is busy spending trillions of dollars in proxy wars almost all over the globe and the fake NASA missions. China will dominate the globe in a decade or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> US is busy spending trillions of dollars in proxy wars almost all over the globe and the fake NASA missions. China will dominate the globe in a decade or so.


Won't dominate maybe on rough equal footing in certain areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Iron Stars said:


> *CHINA could soon have Big Brother style “ghost imaging” satellites that will allow them to track all US military planes, according to local media.*
> 
> The spy satellites will allow the Chinese government to track stealthy targets such as US B-2 Spirit stealth bombers, which usually cannot be seen, within 10 years.
> 
> *Using a system called ghost imaging China will be able to take pictures of the military air force, even if they are flying below heavy cloud.*
> 
> *The new equipment would essentially allow them to identify and monitor all aircrafts that are currently invisible at night from space, such as the US Air Force's stealthy B-2 Spirit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China is investing in technology to see all aircrafts flying around the globe*
> 
> Among the B-2's stealth characteristics is a special outer coating designed to deflect and absorb the waves produced by cameras on satellites in orbit.
> 
> *Xiong Jun, a physics professor at Beijing Normal University, said: “The theory of ghost imaging has been well established and understood.*
> 
> *“The speed of application very much depends on the government and the amount of money it's willing to spend."*
> 
> *The communist state is currently hoping to invest enough money to have a prototype satellite complete by 2020, test the new technology by 2025 and then implement the big Brother styled satellites by 2030.*
> 
> The announcement comes after Eric Schmidt, the head of Google’s parent company Alphabet, made a stark warning earlier this month about Beiing’s plans to invest heavily in technology.
> 
> Speaking about whether the US or China would have more technological power Mr Schmidt said: “It's pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“By 2020, they will have caught up; by 2025, they will be better than us; and by 2030, they will dominate the industries of Artificial Intelligence (AI).”*
> 
> *The tech boss warned that China’s AI strategy could give the china upper hand in any future war with the US.*
> 
> The American said his country needed to get its “act together” and improve its military procedures for any potential conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Big Brother satellites will show up stealth bombers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump and Xi Jin-Ping met earlier this month amid rising tensions between the two countries.*
> 
> He accused the US Government of wasting too much time with red tape and pleaded for a change to the military’s planning procedure around the implementation of AI technology.
> 
> China’s national AI strategy speaks of the need for the “modernisation of the national defence and armed forced”.
> 
> It goes on to say: “*The people’s armed forces will be transformed into world-class military by the mid-21st century*.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk



Typical line from an MSM mouthpiece:

"*The communist state is currently hoping ..." "The Big Brother satellites will..."
*
Do they have to remind the readers every time, in a article not discussing the choice of ideology or political system?

Just think if we have to read a line like this any news coverage_ "the world's large freedom fighter state is..." or "the self-acclaimed world police state is..." (USA); "the former largest colonizer on earth is..." (UK); "the successor to the former imperial power post-World War II is..." (USA); "the owner of the world reserve currency state is...", " the well-known strongest supporter of People's Revolution aka. the Colored Revolution alias the Regime Change in the modern days..." _and so forth.

The Express (UK) forgot to mention the actual Big Brother revealed by Edward Snowden, Wikileaks' Julian Assange, among the many agencies, there are 17 intelligence agencies, Yes, Seventeen(!), NSA is notoriously known for taping everyone's communications on earth (any individu/group of its interests), having backdoor accesses to all Wintel & Apple PC, smart devices incl Android & iOS, the embedded doors which is created even at the Intel processor chip level. Along with CIA these two are the main leaders in methods beyond sane human's imagination.

Search and look at these matters:
- "U.S. Government's Targeted Killing Program under Its Domestic Law"
see the Authorization to Use Military Force (AUMF), the 2001 law, the U.S. Government's ability to kill an American citizen without trial (extrajudicial killing)
- see and check The Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act (FATCA)
- see the newest version of the National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) includes an amendment that would legalize the use of propaganda on the American public, reports Michael Hastings...
and the journalist himself, Michael Hastings was silenced for good through car accident

JUST by those signature key phrases, I immediately get aware that I am reading an "informational product" by a MSM member or its affiliated parties even before I spotting the name of the provider and/or source...
years of reading them make me able to spot those lines/phrases quite keenly...  think that I should collect the fancy MSM media language styles to build a good reference from now on... perhaps I will start building the database (tabulate them), must be a funny collection then 

Well, back on the substance of the article itself, it seems some giant corporations like the Alphabet/Google are trying to milk the American taxpayers' money for more spending in that area and presenting China as the "bogeyman" for the justification. They are selling to American public for more spending on top of the lion share taken by Pentagon, which is itself bigger than the budget of the immediately next 6 to 7 nations in total. The MIC and some select of corporations in Silicon Valley need more public funding, squeezing the still available fat. MAGA by more offense, moar woars!! 
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Great stuff. Soon China will be able to see the contents of a B-2 pilot's stomach from space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

Han Patriot said:


> Won't dominate maybe on rough equal footing in certain areas.


Probably you've put it in a better way than I did. The economy of China is going to be the key factor. I wonder what would be their level of technology when they surpass US economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> Probably you've put it in a better way than I did. The economy of China is going to be the key factor. I wonder what would be their level of technology when they surpass US economy.


Hopefully we can reach parity and exceed in some so that they won't be hegemonic and push us around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

samsara said:


> "*The communist state is currently hoping ..." "The Big Brother satellites will..."*


while sharing the Article i thought i should censor this part but i already edited 2 words so i didn't scratch this part so everyone can see it themselves...

Their propaganda never ends and then they put a ban on Russian Media, it seems only American & her allies propaganda is acceptable if someone else do it then it not okay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Iron Stars said:


> while sharing the Article i thought i should censor this part but i already edited 2 words so i didn't scratch this part so everyone can see it themselves...
> 
> Their propaganda never ends and then they put a ban on Russian Media, it seems only American & her allies propaganda is acceptable if someone else do it then it not okay


Nope, never mind! It's obvious that my posting was *not* directed to You, the poster  otherwise I would have made it clear. It's just a general comment to the mainstream media's language style in reporting, their usual implanted frame, thus a standard mixing formula: info/substances/facts + sinister lines.

I think those skills are taught in journalistic schools there, how to wrap up the "intended messages" among the factual things. Indeed these methods are so natural for them, any one reads the MSM will be getting used to the trademark lines, even the much bigger news aggregators/disseminators, the trio giant news agencies are employing such methods: Rothschild-owned UK-based Reuters and its U.S. subsidiary, the Associated Press (AP) and the France-based Agence France-Presse (AFP), which is also controlled by the _generational wealthiest family_. I just happened being in the mood to write some comment with regard to it... but as a matter of fact, it's quite a standard practice for the corporate media incl. the many the US/NATO think tanks  Read it *here* who control the thousands of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

samsara said:


> Nope, never mind! It's obvious that my posting was *not* directed to You, the poster  otherwise I would have made it clear. I


Yeah don't worry dear, i already know that 


samsara said:


> their usual implanted frame, thus a standard mixing formula: info/substances/facts + sinister lines



Exactly..


samsara said:


> the trio giant news agencies are employing such methods: Rothschild-owned UK-based Reuters and its U.S. subsidiary, the Associated Press (AP) and the France-based Agence France-Presse (AFP), which is also controlled by the _generational wealthiest family_.


Not to forget *Washington Post *& especially the conservatives *New York Times *which played a very dubious role before the invasion of Iraq..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

Han Patriot said:


> Hopefully we can reach parity and exceed in some so that they won't be hegemonic and push us around.


Absolutely...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## empirefighter

Makarena said:


> well not every one is as shameless as Indian generals who steal their soldiers' food yet pretend like they are patriots.


These foolish Indians never understand: every country have corruption because the dark nature of human being. You can see China arrested tens of thousands of officials, not because China is more corrupter than India or USA, just because China take this issue very serious. In fact ,India is much more corrupter than us. When talking about courage? it is so ridiculous to hear the word "courage" from a country getting their independence from begging. I have to say again, the more you know about India, you will find India will never become powerful, they always overestimated themselves and barging.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

12:11 BJT, CZ-2D launch Land survey-1 satellite from Jiuquan. 






▲ 长征二号丁运载火箭整装待发（吴佳栋 摄）








长征二号丁运载火箭点火发射。王明艳 摄






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937189957784834048

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

Object cataloged:

2017-077A/43034 in 489 x 502 km x 97.46°



This launch used CZ-2D s/n Y47.
Exact launch time was 04:11:14.524 UTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Long March-2D launches remote sensing satellite*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## name

empirefighter said:


> These foolish Indians never understand: every country have corruption because the dark nature of human being. You can see China arrested tens of thousands of officials, not because China is more corrupter than India or USA, just because China take this issue very serious. In fact ,India is much more corrupter than us. When talking about courage? it is so ridiculous to hear the word "courage" from a country getting their independence from begging. I have to say again, the more you know about India, you will find India will never become powerful, they always overestimated themselves and barging.


exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China launch schedule*

*2017*

December 11 - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC, LC2 - Alcomsat-1
December 25 / 28 - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GJ-3 GaoJing-3, GJ-4 Gaojing-4
December - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC, LC2 - Beidou-3MEO3; Beidou-3MEO4
December - CZ-2C - XSLC, LC3 - YG-30-03 Yaogan Weixing-30-03A, B, C (CX-5 Changxin-5 (3A, 3B, 3C)) (or beginning 2018)

*2018*

January 17 - CZ-11 - JSLC - Dequing-1 (Jilin 1-07), Jilin 1-08, Huaian, Xiaoxiang-2 / 5 (TY-2 Tianyi-2; TY-3 Tianyi-3; TY-4 Tianyi-4; TY-5 Tianyi-5), Quantutong-1 (QTT-1), Kepler (CubeSat-3U)
February 1 - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - ZH-1 Zhangheng-1 (ESEM Experimental Satellite on Electromagnetism Monitoring); Fengmaniu-1 (CubeSat-3U); Shaonian Xing (MiniStar); ÑuSat-4; ÑuSat-5; GomX-4A (Ulloriaq); GomX-4B and others
February 20 - ?? - JSLC - Taurus-1
March 15 - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - APStar-6C
March - CZ-2C/SMA - JSLC, LC43/603 (or TSLC, LC9) - Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)
March - LS-1 (?) - WSLC - GomSpace
Early - KZ-1A - JSLC (?) - ??
Early - KZ-1A - JSLC (?) - ??
Early - KZ-1A - JSLC (?) - ??
Early - KZ-1A - JSLC (?) - ??
Early / Mid - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - SupremeSAT-II
June - CZ-4C - XSLC - Chang'e-4 relay sat; DSLWP-A1/A2
June - ?? - ?? - Tianzhi-1
August - CZ-2C - JSLC - CFOSAT (China-France Oceanography SATellite)
August - CZ-11 - JSLC (?) - OKW-2
December - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - CBERS-4A
December - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - Chang'e-4 lunar probe and rover
End - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-7 Gaofen-7
End - CZ-3B - XSLC - Apstar-6D (or first quarter of 2019)
End - CZ-8 - WSLC (?) - ??
End - CZ-5 (Y3) - WSLC, LC101 - Shijian-18 (2)
?? - CZ-11 - JSLC (?) - LOVEcho
?? - CZ-11 - JSLC - Fengtai Shaonian-02
?? - KZ-11 - JSLC - Xiaoxiang-4 (?), OKW-1, Yinhe, Xianrikui-1A/B
?? - KZ-11 - JSLC - Yijian Duoxing
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - GF-6 Gaofen-6
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - SaudiSAT-5B
?? - CZ-3C - XSLC - TL-2 Tianlian-2
?? - CZ-3B - XSLC - FY-4B Fengyun-4B
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC - Beidou-3M5; Beidou-3M6
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC - Beidou-3M7; Beidou-3M8
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC - Beidou-3M9; Beidou-3M10
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC - Beidou-3M11; Beidou-3M12
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC - Beidou-3M13; Beidou-3M14
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC - Beidou-3M15; Beidou-3M16
?? - CZ-3B/YZ-1 - XSLC - Beidou-3M17; Beidou-3M18
?? - CZ-3C - XSLC - Beidou-2G8
?? - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - Beidou-3G1Q
?? - CZ-3A - XSLC - Beidou-2I7
?? - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - ZX-6C Zhongxing-6C
?? - CZ-3A - XSLC, LC3 - FY-2H Fengyun-2H
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - ZY-3 Ziyuan-3 (3)
?? - CZ-4C - TSLC - FY-3E Fengyun-3E
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - HY-1C Haiyang-1C
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - HY-1D Haiyang-1D
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - HY-2B Haiyang-2B
?? - CZ-5B - WSLC, LC101 - New generation manned spacecraft test ship
?? - ?? - ?? - Deep Space Solar Observatory
?? - ?? - ?? - EgyptSat 2
?? - ?? - ?? - Shenzhen-1
?? - ?? - ?? - Hainan-1
?? - ?? - ?? - LJ-1 Luojia-1
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - JL-2 Jilin-2
?? - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - JL-3 Jilin-3
?? - CZ-6A - TSLC, LC16 - ?? (or JSLC - 2017 to 2020)
?? - CZ-4B - TSLC, LC9 - GF-5 Gaofen-5
?? - LS-1 - ?? - LandSpace-1
?? - CZ-6 - ?? - HY-3A Haiyang-3A
?? - ?? - ?? - ZDPS-3 Zheda Pixing-3
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-31 Yaogan Weixing-31
?? - ?? - ?? - YG-32 Yaogan Weixing-32
?? - ?? - ?? - Huaizong-1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

*China launches Algeria's first communication satellite*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

The Chinese will test a 4-meter-diameter solid rocket booster during the Spring Festival in 2018, in preparation for the KZ-21 and KZ-31 rockets (pictured below). Note that a 4-meter-diameter booster will be larger than the Space Shuttle's SRBs, the Ariane-5's boosters, as well as India's S200, making it the largest rocket booster ever built and a great candidate for the CZ-9 rocket program.

Also, KZ-21 will have a max (LEO?) payload of 20 tons while the KZ-31 a payload of 70 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 12:11 BJT, CZ-2D launch Land survey-1 satellite from Jiuquan.
> 
> View attachment 440400
> 
> ▲ 长征二号丁运载火箭整装待发（吴佳栋 摄）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 440401
> 
> 长征二号丁运载火箭点火发射。王明艳 摄
> View attachment 440399
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937189957784834048


* China launches land exploration satellite *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-23 12:48:51_|_Editor: Lifang_







China launches a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 23, 2017. The satellite is mainly used for remote sensing exploration of land resources. A Long March-2D rocket carried the satellite into space. (Xinhua/Zhen Zhe)

JIUQUAN, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- China launched a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert at 12:14 p.m. Saturday Beijing Time.

The satellite is mainly used for remote sensing exploration of land resources.

A Long March-2D rocket carried the satellite into space.

The launch was the 259th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Long March-2D launches land exploration satellite*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China launches remote sensing satellites *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-26 08:24:48_|_Editor: huaxia_





XICHANG, Sichuan, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- China launched remote sensing satellites at 3:44 a.m.(Beijing Time) Tuesday on a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The satellites have entered its preset orbit and the launch was proclaimed a success.

As the third batch of the Yaogan-30 project, the satellites will conduct electromagnetic environmental probes and other experiments.

The launch is the 260th mission of the Long March rocket family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

JSCh said:


> * China launches remote sensing satellites *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-26 08:24:48_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XICHANG, Sichuan, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- China launched remote sensing satellites at 3:44 a.m.(Beijing Time) Tuesday on a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> The satellites have entered its preset orbit and the launch was proclaimed a success.
> 
> As the third batch of the Yaogan-30 project, the satellites will conduct electromagnetic environmental probes and other experiments.
> 
> The launch is the 260th mission of the Long March rocket family.



A good end of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China sells 50 million BeiDou chips in five years: spokesperson *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-27 15:15:29_|_Editor: liuxin_





BEIJING, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China has sold over 50 million domestically manufactured chips connected to the BeiDou navigation and positioning system in the past five years.

The chips have been downsized to their smallest size at 28 nanometers, down from the previous 0.35 micrometers, and the cheapest are priced at only 6 yuan (0.9 U.S. dollars) each, said Ran Chengqi, a BeiDou spokesperson, at a press conference Wednesday.

He said the performances of the China-made chips were as good as or better than similar products made in other countries.

Ran said China could not manufacture a single chip connected to the BeiDou system five years ago, but now China-made chips have realized scale application in the country.

"High-accuracy OEM boards and receiver antenna made in China now account for 30 and 90 percent of the domestic market, respectively," Ran said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Satellite network marks 5 years as guide*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-12-28 06:58


















In the five years since its launch, China's domestically developed Beidou Navigation Satellite System has become a vital resource for public and commercial services nationwide, a senior official said.

The network is used to guide more than 4.8 million taxis, buses and trucks, as well as 40,000 fishing vessels, Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, said on Wednesday.

He said in a news conference marking the fifth anniversary of the satellite system's launch that Beidou's accurate positioning and navigation services also have helped authorities respond to emergencies faster, including natural disasters.

More than 10,000 fishermen have been rescued or received assistance after using Beidou-enabled devices to send distress signals, he said at the Beijing news conference, organized by the State Council Information Office.

Beidou also has had an impact on everyday services. Ran said most shared bikes are connected to the network, while about 40 percent of smartphones on the Chinese market can access its services.

"In Beijing alone, 1,500 trucks, 33,500 taxis and 21,000 buses have end-user devices that can access real-time positioning and navigation," Ran said.

"Beidou has become a large industry－it has created more than 450,000 jobs in China and involves 14,000 domestic companies," he said. "Last year, the system had at least a 70 percent share of China's 211 billion yuan ($32.3 billion) space-based positioning and navigation market."

Beidou is the world's fourth navigation satellite system, following the United States-developed GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

Twenty-nine satellites have been launched to form the Chinese network, the first in 2000 and the most recent in early November. The system began providing positioning, navigation, timing and message services for civilian use in China and parts of the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012.

Next year, 16 third-generation Beidou satellites will be sent into orbit to cover all nations involved in the Belt and Road Initiative, a far-reaching development plan proposed by President Xi Jinping in 2013 that includes the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road.

According to plans from the China Satellite Navigation Office, the Beidou network will be made up of more than 30 satellites by the end of 2020－several now in orbit will be decommissioned by then－to give the system global coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* All key parts of BeiDou satellites made in China: chief designer *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-02 23:08:44_|_Editor: Yamei_





BEIJING, Jan. 2 (Xinhua) -- All the key components of China's BeiDou navigation satellites are made in China, ending reliance on imports, Xie Jun, chief designer of the Beidou system, said on Tuesday.

Key components such as traveling-wave tube amplifiers, microwave switches, and high-power current source controllers are now all made in China instead of being imported, Xie said.

Xie also said his team has mastered all the core technologies for the global BeiDou network of satellites, aiming to make it as good as the Global Positioning System (GPS).

China plans to make BeiDou a global positioning and navigation system by around 2020, making it the third country after the United States and Russia with its own navigation system.

In 2018, China plans to launch 18 BeiDou-3 satellites to expand navigation services to countries along the Belt and Road routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> * All key parts of BeiDou satellites made in China: chief designer *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-02 23:08:44_|_Editor: Yamei_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 2 (Xinhua) -- All the key components of China's BeiDou navigation satellites are made in China, ending reliance on imports, Xie Jun, chief designer of the Beidou system, said on Tuesday.
> 
> Key components such as traveling-wave tube amplifiers, microwave switches, and high-power current source controllers are now all made in China instead of being imported, Xie said.
> 
> Xie also said his team has mastered all the core technologies for the global BeiDou network of satellites, aiming to make it as good as the Global Positioning System (GPS).
> 
> China plans to make BeiDou a global positioning and navigation system by around 2020, making it the third country after the United States and Russia with its own navigation system.
> 
> In 2018, China plans to launch 18 BeiDou-3 satellites to expand navigation services to countries along the Belt and Road routes.




Hey do you know anything about the atomic clock on the Beidou 3? And how does it compare with the current generation clocks on GPS and Galileo?


----------



## clarkgap

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Hey do you know anything about the atomic clock on the Beidou 3? And how does it compare with the current generation clocks on GPS and Galileo?



http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-11/06/c_136731697.htm
http://gpsworld.com/china-launches-20th-beidou-satellite-with-hydrogen-clock/
http://www.fyjs.casic.cn/n355677/n661085/c5471157/content.html

It is hard to compare that because I do not have accurate data of atomic clocks on GPS and Galileo. I only know that part of Beidou 2 and all Beidou 3 satellites installed the Chinese Rubidium standard. And Beidou 3 satellites also installed the Chinese Hydrogen masers clock.

I believe we can find many valuable information from IEEE, but the journals on that are too expensive.
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7546720/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Hey do you know anything about the atomic clock on the Beidou 3? And how does it compare with the current generation clocks on GPS and Galileo?








The above data was collected in 2015.

The clocks installed on Beidou 3 has a day stability reaches the order of magnitude of E-15, which is comparable to the stability of Rb clocks installed on GPS Block IIF as well as the forthcoming GLONASS-K2, better than the clocks installed on Galileo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949547737036419072

*Space View*‏ @*bjspaceview*
We are delighted to declare that SuperView-1 03&04, the second 2 SuperView satellites are scheduled to launch in the morning, 9 January 2018 (Beijing Time) in Taiyuan satellite launch center.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China launches remote sensing satellites SuperView-1 03/04 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-09 12:32:25_|_Editor: Yang Yi
_


China launches SuperView-1 03/04, a pair of 0.5-meter high-resolution remote sensing satellites, from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Jan. 9, 2018. The satellites blasted off Tuesday on the back of a Long March 2D rocket. The mission aims to promote the country's commercial use of high-resolution remote sensing satellites. The satellites, which are able to provide commercial images at 0.5-meter resolution, are expected to offer remote sensing data to customers worldwide and provide services to land and resource surveys, mapping, environmental monitoring, finance and insurance as well as the Internet industry. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)

TAIYUAN, Jan. 9 (Xinhua) -- China launched a pair of 0.5-meter high-resolution remote sensing satellites Tuesday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The satellites, SuperView-1 03/04, blasted off at 11:24 a.m. Beijing time on the back of a Long March 2D rocket, according to the center.

The mission aims to promote the country's commercial use of high-resolution remote sensing satellites.

The satellites, which are able to provide commercial images at 0.5-meter resolution, are expected to offer remote sensing data to customers worldwide and provide services to land and resource surveys, mapping, environmental monitoring, finance and insurance as well as the Internet industry.

The satellites were developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

It is the second launch of the corporation's commercial remote sensing satellites, followed by the launching of SuperView-1 01/02 in December 2016.










+++@@@+++​According to CASC report the temperature is -20 celsius. This is what happen when the reporter splash warm water at Taiyuan Launch Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China pitching for buyers of high-res satellite imagery*
* A state-owned aerospace conglomerate is wooing customers at trade shows for photos at reportedly 1-meter spatial resolution or even higher *

By Asia Times staff | January 9, 2018 2:46 PM (UTC+8)

The state-owned aerospace conglomerate China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) has started wooing overseas buyers of satellite photos at reportedly 1-meter spatial resolution or even higher at a number of trade shows and exhibitions, such as the Army-2017 Defense Exhibition held in Moscow.

These commercially available photos were all shot with China’s various indigenous imaging satellites that are tailor-made to suit the needs of civil and commercial use, such as the CASC-made VRSS-2 remote sensing satellite launched last October for Venezuela.

Hong Kong-based Kanwa Defense Review reports that CASC will soon start marketing the SuperView-1 internationally, the first generation of an ultra-mobile, lightweight (560 kilograms) imaging satellite family with improved sensor resolution as high as 0.5 meter in panchromatic format and 2 meters in multispectral format.



A collage of images taken by the SuperView-1 satellite. Photo: CASC

One satellite can churn out and store data of a total of 700,000 square kilometers per day, and a network of 16 such satellites can collect images of any given location on the planet at least once daily throughout their designed service life of no less than eight years, according to CASC.



A satellite image of a stadium in Vienna. Photo: CASC

Two such satellites have been circling the Earth in a Sun-synchronous orbit 530km above the ground since December 2016.

Previously this market was dominated by a handful of US and European imagery and geospatial content vendors such as DigitalGlobe, Planet Labs and Spot Image. which because of their stranglehold on the market, could sell their products with a fat markup.

CASC has not disclosed a specific price regime but it’s believed that the Chinese company will seek to undercut existing rivals to build up market share, and prices will depend on resolution and purchase quantity. It’s also said that discounted subscription fees are on offer for long-term customers such as governmental agencies, academic institutions and private entities such as energy firms.

Meanwhile, military analyst Andrei Chang has said that Beijing has been able to keep a close eye on military installations and deployments in Taiwan, Japan, India and the Korean Peninsula on the strength of the legion of satellites it has launched throughout the years.



A 30cm class satellite image of Shanghai’s Lujiazui financial district released by DigitalGlobe.

DigitalGlobe has been selling 30cm resolution imagery since 2015.


China pitching for buyers of high-res satellite imagery | Asia Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*BeiDou map to be accurate within one meter*
China Plus Published: 2018-01-10 13:59:50

The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System is touting the accuracy of its new system, suggesting its precise enough to have food delivered directly to your table.

Opening the BeiDou laboratory in Chongqing, BeiDou claims its system is now accurate within one meter, reports the Chongqing Evening News.



Undated photo shows a model of the BeiDou Satellite Navigation system on exhibition in Zhuhai, Guangdong Province. [File photo: Xinhua]

The new laboratory focuses on improving the accuracy of navigation and setting up database for smart city building, according to a head of the lab who refused to divulge his name.

The BeiDou map will be available on smartphones from May 1st.

"The high accuracy of BeiDou map navigation also lays foundation for the future development of unmanned driving," said the lab chief.

First launched in 2000, BeiDou is considered China's alternative to US-based GPS. Since 2012, BeiDou has been able to provide navigation, time and text messaging services across the Asia and Pacific region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

"X-51" 

中航透露成都所某天地往返高超音速型号于2017年底定型成功！

2018-01-11 10:03:02






天地往返高超音速飞行器，中国X－51

中航透露成都所天地往返高超音速无人飞行器某型号于2017年底定型，4次试飞，外界推测应该是中国版X－51。美军X－51试飞四次以上均未能实现以6倍音速飞行300秒的初始计划而前途难料，没想到中国只试飞4次即定型，这标志着中国一超级平台超越美国进入实战部署，具有划时代的意义。。






中国X－51

根据中国航空报的新闻报道说，这架飞行器2015年已经交付试飞中心，在2017年底已经在部队批量装备并组织定型，文章还透露了50天里才组织了4次试飞，这肯定不是普通有歼20之类四代机，绝对是天地往返的亚轨道飞行器。因为战斗机要进行上千次的测试，只有亚轨道飞行器才可能试验次数这么少。

根据1月9日航空报消息，2017年年初就定下的年内必须定型的目标，最终定型目标完成。






中国X－51

2017年年底，某型号定型审查顺利通过。官文说，项目历经数年，经此一役，总算尘埃落定。

领军人物来自成都飞机设计研究所，根据航空报的人物简历，总负责人现为空天技术与无人机设计研究部临近空间飞行器总体研究室主任，高级工程师。

官方称，成都所在“十一五”全面承担了某试验样机的总体设计工作，在短短4年内完成了总体设计、总体装配，并进行了样机外场飞行试验。






外界猜测效果图

成都所设计的亚轨道无人飞机，具有概念新、布局新和空天结合的特点，突破了总体、结构、环控防热一体化设计技术，急剧变化的重心与大范围变化的焦点匹配设计技术，严酷热环境下的全机多波段保形天线综合设计技术，全机有效载荷综合设计技术，填补了国内空白。这也说明中国紧随美国X－51的研究步伐。

成都所除了在歼20研制上大放异彩外，近年在空天技术特别是临近空间领域的创新开拓作出了突出贡献。

根据相关资料，成都所这种飞行器是一种临近空间高速巡航飞行器，可重复使用的复合结构。

首飞2015年09月18日，当时航空报称试飞中心某型机首次试飞圆满成功，就是指的这架亚轨道飞行器。






X－51

X-51A高超音速无人飞行器是美国空军研制的超燃冲压发动机验证机--乘波者。它由波音公司与普惠公司共同开发，由一台JP-7碳氢燃料超燃冲压发动机推动，设计飞行马赫数在6~6.5之间。

X-51的第一次试飞是在2010年5月，成功飞行了200秒;而之后在2011年6月进行的第二次试飞则以失败告终。2013年5月1日，第4次试飞成功，以5.1倍音速飞行了约3分半钟。

X－51计划的终极目标就是要发展一种比美国原武器库中任何一种导弹的速度都要快5倍以上，可以在1小时内攻击地球任意位置目标的新武器。

早就相传成飞在搞空天项目，没想到2018年初航空报就侧面证实了，而且已经初步定型。

这种高超音速飞行器反应速度快，只需要10几分钟就可飞临一千公里外的目标，突防能力相当强，再加上亚轨道飞行，超过现有防空武器射高，现有的防空武器对它基本无计可施。

21世纪是乘波体与战略核潜艇的天下，其他都是次要的。人类的未来最厉害的攻击性武器就是它，乘波体可以飞行于大气边缘。2018年，成飞的乘波体已经可以亮剑了！

Amongst China's most significant military achievement in 2017 

http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0109/170270.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China sends twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-12 11:49:25_|_Editor: Mengjie_





XICHANG, Sichuan Province, Jan. 12 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday sent twin satellites into space on a single carrier rocket, as part of efforts to enable its BeiDou system to provide navigation and positioning services to countries along the Belt and Road by the end of 2018.

The Long March-3B carrier rocket took off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan at 7:18 a.m.

This is the first launch of the BeiDou satellites in 2018, which will see intensive launches throughout the year.

The twin satellites are coded the 26th and 27th satellites in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China launches land exploration satellite *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-23 12:48:51_|_Editor: Lifang_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 23, 2017. The satellite is mainly used for remote sensing exploration of land resources. A Long March-2D rocket carried the satellite into space. (Xinhua/Zhen Zhe)
> 
> JIUQUAN, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- China launched a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert at 12:14 p.m. Saturday Beijing Time.
> 
> The satellite is mainly used for remote sensing exploration of land resources.
> 
> A Long March-2D rocket carried the satellite into space.
> 
> The launch was the 259th mission of the Long March rocket series.


*1月13日15点10分，长征二号丁运载火箭在我国酒泉卫星发射中心发射升空，成功将陆地勘查卫星三号送入预定轨道。*
At 15:10 on January 13, the Long March 2D carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in China successfully sent the Land Survey Satellite No. 3 into its orbit.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

_A figure from the letter shows how the Micius satellite transfers quantum keys across vast distances._

China has the quantum technology to perfectly encrypt useful signals over distances far vaster than anyone has ever accomplished, spanning Europe and Asia, according to a stunning new research letter.

Bits of information, or signals, pass through people's houses, the skies overhead and the flesh of human bodies every second of every day. They're television signals and radio, as well as private phone calls and data files.

Some of these signals are public, but most are private — encrypted with long strings of numbers known (presumably) only to the senders and receivers. Those keys are powerful enough to keep the secrets of modern society: flirty text messages, bank-account numbers and the passwords to covert databases. But they're brittle. A sufficiently determined person, wielding a sufficiently powerful computer, could break them.

"Historically, every advance in cryptography has been defeated by advances in cracking technology," Jian-Wei Pan, a researcher at the University of Science and Technology of China and author on this research letter, wrote in an email. "Quantum key distribution ends this battle."

Quantum keys are long strings of numbers — keys for opening encrypted files just like the ones used in modern computers — but they're encoded in the physical states of quantum particles. That means they are protected not only by the limits of computers but the laws of physics.

Quantum keys cannot be copied. They can encrypt transmissions between otherwise classical computers. And no one can steal them — a law of quantum mechanics states that once a subatomic particle is observed, poof, it's altered — without alerting the sender and receiver to the dirty trick. [What's That? Your Physics Questions Answered]

And now, according to a new letter due for publication today (Jan. 19) in the journal Physical Review Letters, quantum keys can travel via satellite, encrypting messages sent between cities thousands of miles apart.

The researchers quantum-encrypted images by encoding them as strings of numbers based on the quantum states of photons and sent them across distances of up to 4,722 miles (7,600 kilometers) between Beijing and Vienna — shattering the previous record of 251 miles (404 km), also set in China. Then, for good measure, on Sept. 29, 2017, they held a 75-minute videoconference between researchers in the two cities, also encrypted via quantum key. (This videoconference was announced previously, but the full details of the experiment were reported in this new letter.)

*The satellite*
This long-distance quantum-key distribution is yet another achievement of the Chinese satellite Micius, which was responsible for smashing a number of quantum-networking records in 2017. Micius is a powerful photon relay and detector. Launched into low Earth orbit in 2016, it uses its fine lasers and detectors to send and receive packets of quantum information — basically, information about the quantum state of a photon — across vast stretches of space and atmosphere.

"Micius is the brightest star in the sky when it is passing over the station," Pan wrote to Live Science. "The star is [as] green as the beacon laser [that Micius uses to aim photons at the ground]. If there is some dust in the air, you will [also] see a red light line pointing to the satellite. No sound comes from space. Maybe there are some raised by the movement of the ground station."

Just about any time Micius does anything, it blows previous records out of the water. That's because previous quantum networks have relied on passing photons around on the ground, using the air between buildings or fiber optic cables. And there are limits to line-of-sight on the ground, or how far a fiber-optic cable will transfer a photon without losing it.

In June 2017, Micius researchers announced that they had sent two "entangled" photons to ground stations 745 miles (1,200 km) apart. (When a pair of photons gets entangled, they affect each other even when separated by large distances.) A month later, in July, they announced that they had teleported a packet of quantum information 870 miles (1,400 km) from Tibet into orbit, meaning the quantum state of a particle had been beamed directly from a particle on the ground to its twin in space.

Both of these achievements were major steps on the road to real-world quantum-key-encrypted networks.

The new letter announces that the theory has been put into action.

Micius first encrypted two photos, a small image of the Micius satellite itself, then a photo of the early quantum physicist Erwin Schrödinger. Then it encrypted that long video call. No similar act of quantum-key distribution has ever been achieved over that kind of distance.

Already, Pan said, Micius is ready to use to encrypt more important information.

*How does a quantum key work?*
Quantum-key distribution is essentially a creative application of the so-called Heisenberg's uncertainty principle, one of the foundational principles of quantum mechanics. As Live Science has previously reported, the uncertainty principle states that it's impossible to fully know the quantum state of a particle — and, crucially, that in observing part of that state, a detector forever wipes out the other relevant information that particle contains.

That principle turns out to be very useful for encoding information. As the Belgian cryptographer Gilles Van Assche wrote in his 2006 book "Quantum Cryptography and Secret-Key Distillation," a sender and receiver can use the quantum states of particles to generate strings of numbers. A computer can then use those strings to encrypt some bit of information, like a video or a text, which it then sends over a classical relay like the internet connection you're using to read this article.

But it doesn't send the encryption key over that relay. Instead, it sends those particles across a separate quantum network, Van Assche wrote.

In the case of Micius, that means sending photons, one at a time, through the atmosphere. The receiver can then read the quantum states of those photons to determine the quantum key and use that key to decrypt the classical message. [Album: The World's Most Beautiful Equations]

If anyone else tried to intercept that message, though, they would leave telltale signs — missing packets of the key that never made it to the sender.

Of course, no network is perfect, especially not one based on shooting information for individual photos across miles of space. As the Micius researchers wrote, the networks typically loses 1 or 2 percent of their key on a clear day. But that's well within what Micius and the base station can work together to edit out of the key, using some fancy mathematics. Even if an attacker did intercept and wreck a much larger chunk of the transmission, whatever they didn't catch would still be clean — shorter, but perfectly secure enough to encrypt transmissions in a pinch. [How Quantum Entanglement Works (Infographic)]

The connection between Micius and Earth isn't perfectly secure yet, however. As the team of Chinese and Austrian authors wrote, the flaw in the network design is the satellite itself. Right now, base stations in each linked city receive different quantum keys from the satellite, which are multiplied together and then disentangled. That system works fine, as long as the communicators trust that no secret squad of nefarious astronauts has broken into Micius itself to read the quantum key at the source. The next step toward truly perfect security, they wrote, is to distribute quantum keys from satellites via _entangled_ photons — keys the satellites would manufacture and distribute, but never themselves be able to read.

In time, the researchers wrote, they plan to launch more quantum satellites into higher orbits — satellites that will communicate with one another and with researchers on Earth in ever-more-complex webs.

This slowly spreading, ever-more-practical quantum network will first be built for China and Europe, they wrote, "and then on a global scale."

Source: https://www.livescience.com/61474-m...intercontinental.html?utm_source=notification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

That's the original research and at the very forefront of science...China is taking lead over the west in such areas so the technological gap is not only reducing rather in certain areas, China is leading the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> As per planned. 60 days for first batch is up. The second batch move in and would stay for 200 days.
> 
> View attachment 409953
> 
> View attachment 409954
> 
> View attachment 409952
> 
> View attachment 409955
> 
> View attachment 409957​





JSCh said:


> 100 days mark.
> View attachment 431670​


Recent photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Remote sensing captures ancient Silk Road cities *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-23 00:23:10_|_Editor: Yamei_





BEIJING, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- Using remote sensing, Chinese archaeologists believe they have located a city of the Protectorate of the Western Regions, a major city on the Silk Road, in Koyuk Shahri of Luntai County in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

"Thanks to remote sensing, we can start our excavation of the Protectorate of the Western Regions this year," said Li Wenying, deputy director of the Xinjiang Cultural Relics and Archaeology Research Institute.

The city was established in 60 B.C.to supervise domestic and foreign affairs around Tarim Basin, protecting the Silk Road from military assaults.

However, due to the devastation of the landscape around the area, the precise location of the city was not confirmed. There were three candidates: Kona Shahri, Koyuk Shahri and Drow Kurt.

Last year, archaeologists from the Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth (RADI) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) exploited remote sensing technology to find an "abnormal" ring around the Koyuk Shahri, which was later proved to be a moat.

"Based on terrain analysis, the moat can be dated back to 2,200 years ago, which conforms to the written records of the Protectorate of the Western Regions," said Nie Yueping, a researcher from the RADI.

They also found the ancient city site in Koyuk Shahri was constructed with the rectangular facade and the round interior.

In terms of the architectural pattern, while the Western Han Dynasty cities were preeminently rectangular, cities in western regions and kingdoms were round. City site in Koyuk Shahri is a combination of the two, different from the other two candidates.

Archaeologists have restored the original shape of the ancient city through digitization. Its highest point is six meters above the earth, which demonstrates that above the rammed earth, there used to be a "high-rise building with stairs."

Moreover, the side length of the ancient city wall is roughly 230 meters, which matches the Western Han Dynasty standard.

The research program on the Protectorate of the Western Regions is supported by the Joint Laboratory of Remote Sensing Archaeology (JLRSA), co-established by the CAS, the State Administration of Cultural Heritage and the Ministry of Education in China.

Besides, the RADI has participated in the searching for Yangguan, an important pass on the Silk Road fortified more than 2,000 years ago, as well the first Paleolithic cave site found in northwest China' s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

"The remote sensing technology can adapt to different landscapes. We hope that in the future, more mature technology can be applied to more archaeological work," said Zhu Jianfeng, a researcher at RADI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China launches remote sensing satellites *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-26 08:24:48_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XICHANG, Sichuan, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- China launched remote sensing satellites at 3:44 a.m.(Beijing Time) Tuesday on a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> The satellites have entered its preset orbit and the launch was proclaimed a success.
> 
> As the third batch of the Yaogan-30 project, the satellites will conduct electromagnetic environmental probes and other experiments.
> 
> The launch is the 260th mission of the Long March rocket family.


After Yaogan-30 03 above, Yaogan-30 04 is scheduled to be launch 25 Jan 13:01 to 13:51 BJT.

A0262/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
N263510E1072251-N264300E1065708-N265820E1070259-N265028E1072844
BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. ALL ACFT SHALL BE FORBIDDEN
TO FLY INTO THE RESTRICTED AREA. GND - UNL, 25 JAN 05:31 2018 UNTIL 25 JAN 05:51
2018. CREATED: 22 JAN 14:21 2018
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China Focus: China launches 1st high-throughput communications satellite *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-12 21:53:08_|_Editor: An_
> 
> 
> 
> A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying Shijian-13, China's first high-throughput communications satellite, blasts off from the launching pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 12, 2017. Shijian-13 has a higher message capacity than all of China's previous communications satellites combined and will provide better Internet access in less-developed regions, as well as on planes and high-speed trains. (Xinhua/Ye Lefeng)
> 
> XICHANG, April 12 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese satellite will not only help those at the scene of natural disasters report on emergencies but enable passengers on high-speed trains to watch high-definition videos.
> 
> Shijian-13, China's first high-throughput communications satellite, was launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 7:04 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> The satellite, with a transfer capacity of 20 Gbps and a designed orbital life of 15 years, was carried into orbit by a Long March-3B carrier rocket, the 246th mission for Long March carrier rockets.
> 
> Shijian-13 has a higher message capacity than all of China's previous communications satellites combined and will provide better Internet access in less-developed regions, as well as on planes and high-speed trains.
> 
> "The launch is a milestone for China's communications satellite technology," said Tian Yulong, chief engineer of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence.
> 
> Shijian-13 is the first Chinese satellite to be powered by electricity, potentially improving efficiency by as much as 10 times compared with those using chemicals as propellant, extending the satellite's life and reducing launch weight, said Zhou Zhicheng, commander-in-chief of Shijian-13.
> 
> A large number of domestic components have been used. It also has the first laser communications system installed on a Chinese high orbit satellite with a long lifespan.
> 
> The satellite and the rocket were designed by academies affiliated with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp., and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology respectively.
> 
> China plans to launch six communications satellites this year. Shijian-18 will be put into orbit in June to test the DFH-5 satellite platform.
> 
> On April, 24, 1970, the launch of China's first satellite Dongfanghong-1 marked the beginning of the country's space endeavors, which currently feature 16 communication satellites.
> 
> By 2025, China will have 22 communication satellites, with five built on brand new designs, according to a medium-long term development plan for civilian space infrastructure released in 2015.


* China puts high-throughput communication satellite into service *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-23 20:43:55_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





BEIJING, Jan. 23 (Xinhua) -- Shijian-13, China's first high-throughput communication satellite, has been put into service after completing a key laser communication test, China National Space Administration said Tuesday.

The high-orbit satellite has finished a two-way high-speed laser communication test between the satellite and ground, the first of its kind in the world, the administration said in a statement.

Serving users in China, the satellite will connect communication base stations in remote areas and meet the needs of distance education, digital news gathering, and emergency communication, said Li Feng, chief satellite designer at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Shijian-13, launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province in 2017, has a transfer capacity of 20 Gbps and a designed orbital life of 15 years.

The satellite, named Zhongxing-16 after it was put into service, will provide better Internet access on planes and high-speed trains with a maximum download capacity of 150 Mbps and upload capacity of 12 Mbps, according to the statement.

High-throughput communication satellites can form a communication network with larger transfer capacity and higher transfer speeds compared with ordinary satellites.

With a transfer capacity of 200 Gbps, a communication network covering China and the Asia-Pacific region is expected to be established in 2020 as China will send more high-throughput communication satellites into space, said the statement.

By 2025, China will have 22 communication satellites, with five built based on brand new designs, according to a medium-long term development plan for civilian space infrastructure released in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> After Yaogan-30 03 above, Yaogan-30 04 is scheduled to be launch 25 Jan 13:01 to 13:51 BJT.
> 
> A0262/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY:
> N263510E1072251-N264300E1065708-N265820E1070259-N265028E1072844
> BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. ALL ACFT SHALL BE FORBIDDEN
> TO FLY INTO THE RESTRICTED AREA. GND - UNL, 25 JAN 05:31 2018 UNTIL 25 JAN 05:51
> 2018. CREATED: 22 JAN 14:21 2018
> ​


Weibo report already launched.




​Video link ->
长征二号丙火箭，这个视频靠这么近拍的啊[...-来自China航天-微博视频​From CAST,

1月25日13点39分，长征二号丙运载火箭在我国西昌卫星发射中心，以一箭三星的方式成功发射遥感三十号04组卫星，卫星随后进入预定轨道。

长征二号丙运载火箭是我国唯一一型在内陆三个发射场都成功执行任务的金牌火箭。从去年9月29日重返西昌卫星发射中心以来，长二丙火箭连续执行4发任务，发发成功。

On January 25 at 1339 hours, the CZ-2C carrier rocket successfully launched Yaogan-30 Group 04 satellites in the manner of an one rocket 3 satellites. The satellites had then entered preset orbit.

The CZ-2C is the only gold medal rocket that has successfully carried out its mission in three inland launch centers. Since returning to Xichang Satellite Launch Center on September 29 last year, the CZ-2C rocket has carried out 4 missions and all are successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> As per planned. 60 days for first batch is up. The second batch move in and would stay for 200 days.
> 
> View attachment 409953
> 
> View attachment 409954
> 
> View attachment 409952
> 
> View attachment 409955
> 
> View attachment 409957​





JSCh said:


> Recent photo.


200 days is up !!! They will be "back to earth" shortly after handover to new batch of volunteer.

* 200 days on "moon": China life support lab breaks record *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-26 14:06:33_|_Editor: Jiaxin_





BEIJING, Jan. 26 (Xinhua) -- Two men and two women volunteered and spent 200 days in a simulated space lab in Beijing, setting a world record for the longest stay in a self-contained "cabin."

The biomedicine students from Beihang University, the second group of volunteers staying in Yuegong-1, also known as Lunar Palace 1, completed the second phase of its 365-day on-ground experiment Friday.

The first group of volunteers, who had previously stayed in the cabin for 60 days, re-entered the cabin Friday to the replace the second group, starting the third and final phase which will last 105 days.

The experiment was designed to see how the Bioregenerative Life Support System (BLSS), in which animals, plants and microorganisms co-exist, works in a lunar environment, as well as the physical and mental conditions of humans in such an environment.

Water and food can be recycled within the system, creating an Earth-like environment.

A successful 105-day trial was conducted in 2014.

Liu Hong, chief designer of Yuegong-1, said the purpose of the new program was to test the stability of the BLSS when "astronauts" take turns living in the cabin.

"The longer-than-ever stage, during which time three unexpected blackouts happened, has challenged the system as well as the psychological status of the volunteers, but they withstood the test," Liu said.

The stage has broken the record set by an experiment of the former Soviet Union, in which three people stayed for 180 days in a similar closed ecosystem in the early 1970s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

It looks like China is getting a new space-based strategic weapon






"Xuntianzhanfu" heaven touring tomahawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949547737036419072
> 
> *Space View*‏ @*bjspaceview*
> We are delighted to declare that SuperView-1 03&04, the second 2 SuperView satellites are scheduled to launch in the morning, 9 January 2018 (Beijing Time) in Taiyuan satellite launch center.


From CAST, parent company of Space View.
Pictures taken by superview-1 03, 04 satellites launched 9 Jan 2018.






Forbidden City, Beijing.




Kunming Dianchi International Convention and Exhibition Center, Kunming.




Dadonghai Beach, Sanya




Taipei 101, Taipei.​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*BRING BACK THE BIPLANE? CHINESE RESEARCHERS EYE OLD DESIGN FOR HYPERSONIC FLIGHT*

by Admin January 31, 2018






Chinese researchers have proposed a new design for hypersonic aircraft that could reintroduce the biplane to modern aviation.

In a scientific article published by Science China Press, four Chinese researchers propose the creation of a _“high-pressure capturing wing”_ (HCW), which could be used to help aircraft with large volumes achieve hypersonic speeds.

Using a biplane-like design, the hypersonic craft’s lower wing would serve as a common compression surface, while its upper wing would serve as the HCW – acting as a kind of supersonic surfboard that would help increase the plane’s lift.

The Chinese researchers created a scaled test model of their revolutionary design, confirming that a two-winged craft offers opportunities for aerodynamic performance improvement.

The authors believe their present study will promote further research in the aerodynamic design of high-speed aircraft, which may ultimately lead to the development of a new class of hypersonic planes.

Biplanes – fixed-wing aircraft with two wings stacked one above the other – were among the first kind of planes to take to the skies. The Wright Flyer, the first successful powered aircraft, was a biplane. The biplane configuration became largely obsolete by the late 1930s.

http://thenewsbuzz.net/world-news/b...archers-eye-old-design-for-hypersonic-flight/


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*CZ-2D Launches Zhangheng 1*




China's Chang Zheng (Long March) 2D orbited Zhangheng 1, an ionospheric research satellite, from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on February 2, 2018. Liftoff of the Y13 vehicle from Site 43 Pad 603 took place at 07:51 UTC. The 730 kg CAST2000 series satellite, along with six small cubesates, were aimed toward a roughly 500 km x 97.5 deg sun synchronous orbit. 

Zhangheng 1 is also known as the China Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite. It was created by the Chinese Academy of Space Technology. It will measure the correllation of seismic activity with ionospheric and electromagnetic activity, among other tasks. The satellite is named for Zhang Heng, who studied earthquakes during the East Han Dynasty nearly 1,900 years ago. 

It was the fifth DF-5 based CZ launch of 2018.


----------



## clarkgap

Breaking news by the Minister of National Defence:

China successfully tested emerging technology aimed at destroying missiles in mid-air in Feb. 5 2017.






Neither the first test nor the first success one。


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960566275393990658

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

clarkgap said:


> Breaking news by the Minister of National Defence:
> 
> China successfully tested emerging technology aimed at destroying missiles in mid-air in Feb. 5 2017.
> 
> View attachment 451967
> 
> 
> It is neither the first test nor the first success one, but it is the first time that Government publish announcement about GMD test.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960566275393990658



Jan. 11, 2010:
新华社北京１月１１日电 中国１１日在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。

Jan. 27, 2013:
新华网北京１月２７日电（记者钱彤）记者２７日晚从国防部新闻事务局获悉，２０１３年１月２７日，中国在境内再次进行了陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。

July 23, 2014:
记者从国防部新闻事务局获悉，2014年7月23日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基反导技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Jan. 11, 2010:
> 新华社北京１月１１日电 中国１１日在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
> 
> Jan. 27, 2013:
> 新华网北京１月２７日电（记者钱彤）记者２７日晚从国防部新闻事务局获悉，２０１３年１月２７日，中国在境内再次进行了陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
> 
> July 23, 2014:
> 记者从国防部新闻事务局获悉，2014年7月23日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基反导技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。



Were they all conducted by the same missile system (DN-1/2/3)?


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

China once again succeeded in the land-based mid course anti-missile interception technology test



2018 年 06 月 06 日 09:05:54
Source: Department of Defense released comprehensive



The original title: China successfully conducted mid-base anti-missile interception technology test

On February 5, 2018, China conducted a pilot technology test on the mid-base of anti-missile intercept in land-based territory, which achieved the expected goal. This experiment is defensive and does not target any country. The company is located in:

Previously China conducted three tests

On January 11, 2010, China conducted a pilot land-based mid-section anti-missile interception test in China. On January 7, 2010, the United States announced that it will sell the "Patriot" missile system to Taiwan. Some experts speculate that the Chinese missile test is very It may be related to arms sales by the United States to Taiwan. However, the Chinese Foreign Ministry said the trial is defensive and not aimed at any country.

On January 27, 2013, China again conducted a land-based mid-section anti-missile interception technology test in China, which achieved the desired goal. This experiment is defensive and does not target any country.

On July 23, 2014, China conducted a ground-based ABM technology test in China, which achieved the desired goal.



Depth Interpretation: Land-based Anti-missile Interception Technology in the Middle



Land-based anti-missile interception map

Source: 中 新 网 Posted on January 28, 2013

REVIEW: On the evening of the 27th, reporters learned from the Information Department of the Ministry of National Defense that on January 27, 2013, China once again conducted a pilot technology test of anti-missile interception in the middle of the land-based territory. The experiment achieved the expected goal. This experiment is defensive and does not target any country. So the land-based anti-missile intercept is a concept of what? Its technical difficulties where? What are the elements? Ben Wang organize the following information for users reference.

Ballistic missile flight in three phases

The first phase is the process by which a missile is launched from launch pad into the atmosphere and the missile is flying out of the atmosphere. This phase is a flight in the atmosphere and is commonly referred to as a missile ascent.

The second phase is that the missiles that fly out of the atmosphere and fly outside the target area in the atmosphere are commonly referred to as the mid-flight.

The third stage is the process of reaching the target area near the target area, returning to the atmosphere and hitting the target. The process is generally referred to as re-entry into the atmosphere or reentry section.

Interception technology for three different flight phases

In fact, the current ABM technology is mainly aimed at intercepting these three different flight phases:

Interception technology for the ascent section is the ascent section interception technology. From the stage of the missile flight, the earlier the interception effect will be, the development trend of the international anti-missile technology is to intercept it as early as possible. If it can intercept in the ascent section Is the best, but the difficulty is the greatest. At present, the typical ascent section intercepting technology is the ABL airborne ABM system that was tested by the United States on a Boeing 747 aircraft.

The second is in the middle of the ballistic missile flight, that is, in the atmosphere to implement interception technology, which is what we call the mid-land anti-missile interception technology. The blocking effect at this stage is also better.

Finally, it is aimed at the last stage of the missile flight, that is, re-entry into the interception of the technology, commonly known as the last paragraph interception technology. The last stage of interception is actually implemented in the atmosphere of interception. At present, what we see most should be the last stage of interception techniques such as the United States, "Patriot 3", Russia's S-300 and S-400. These missiles all have the capability of intercepting the last stage of the missile in the atmosphere, and they all fall into the category of the last stage of anti-missile technology.



Source: PLA Daily

The interception of the middle and the interception of intercept shells, height, range, different goals

As for the interception, the interception altitude is tens of kilometers, usually 20-30 kilometers, and the radius of the interception area is also tens of kilometers. Ballistic missiles in the middle of the atmospheric flight altitude is very high. In general, the interception height and extent of the interceptor hurdle are much greater than those of the interception hurdle and are usually over a few hundred kilometers. Therefore, the interceptor used in the interception of the interception and the last paragraph is completely different.

There is a big difference between the middle-level interception technology and the last-level interception technology. The targets intercepted are quite different. The last stage of interception for a variety of targets, can be for long-range ballistic missiles, but more for short-range ballistic missiles, such as "Scud." The middle interception missile is aimed at the long-range or even intercontinental ballistic missiles.

Interception of interception in the middle of the missile is a "small missile"

The middle interceptor missile is actually composed of a large booster rocket and an interceptor warhead. We all understand that the rocket is the rocket launch, sending the warhead to the atmosphere.

So what is the warhead? In fact, the mid-range warhead is equivalent to a small "missile," but the warhead looks different from a typical missile in that it is in outer space and has no air resistance, so the appearance is not like in the atmosphere Flying missiles so "stress", do not need to do aerodynamic considerations.

Although the appearance is different, but "sparrow is small, all-inclusive." This "small missile" has motivation, tracking, target recognition and other systems, along with its own anti-personnel component. The power system should promote the warhead and eventually target the target. The guidance system captures the physical characteristics of the target missile, especially the infrared characteristics, tracks it, identifies and guides the powered warhead and the target to collide and destroy it.



Data Figure: October 1, the capital of all walks of life to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the founding of People's Republic of China General Assembly held in Beijing. This is the Red Flag-12 surface-to-air missile unit passing through Tiananmen Square. Xinhua News Agency reporters Li Xiao fruit photo

The technical difficulty of intercepting a weapon system in the middle is to intercept warheads

The middle-section intercepting weapon system consists of booster rocket and warhead, and the technical difficulty is intercepting the warhead. Because they can not be large and heavy, interceptor warheads have a miniaturized structure. At the same time, warhead flight precision demanding, there must be very sensitive target capture guidance system. In addition, the command system computer computing power should be strong, fast.

Of course, booster rockets also need to have certain requirements, preferably quick-fire rockets, so as to send the ABM interceptor warhead into the atmosphere in the shortest possible time. In addition, the booster rocket control accuracy requirements are quite high, if the error exceeds the range of warhead guidance system can capture, can not achieve interception effect.

Anti-missile interception in the middle is an actual combat system

Anti-missile interception system in the middle, not only missiles, but also a strong early warning and monitoring network, is an actual combat system.

Ballistic missiles from launch to enter the middle of the flight time is very short, if you want to intercept in the middle, it is necessary as early as possible to find each other's launch of the ballistic missiles at the same time to be tracked above it, calculate the flight trajectory, so as to calculate the most Good interception point, followed by the middle interception missile launched to the interception position, release interceptor warhead. In this way to complete a complete interception process.

Therefore, to form a perfect middle-range anti-missile interception system is a very complex project and requires a powerful missile warning and monitoring system. At the heart of this early warning and monitoring system is the missile early warning satellite, as well as some remote monitoring and control radar, Have efficient and quick command system.

After the information obtained by the information system enters the command system, it should be processed rapidly by the computer to design intercepting elements for the intercepting section and design intercepting bombs. The intercepting bombs enter the space with enough accuracy to release the warhead and warhead to capture the target bombs The projectile propulsion system propels the interceptor warhead, which, guided by the guidance system, reaches precisely near the interception target and destroys the ballistic missile to be intercepted. (Source: Xinhua)



Data Figure: The U.S. land-based mid-section anti-missile system (GMD) fired interceptors, which were previously only tested by the United States and Japan.



Photo Picture: Interceptor Launch with U.S.-based Mid-Ground Missile Defense System



Japan's Self-Defense Forces Patriot-3 air defense missiles.



Russia S-300V air defense missile system




*中国成功进行陆基中段反导拦截技术试验*
2018年02月06日 09:05:54
来源：国防部发布综合


原标题：中国成功进行陆基中段反导拦截技术试验

2018年2月5日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。

*此前中国进行过3次试验*

2010年1月11日中国在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，而在2010年1月7日，美国宣布将向台湾出售“爱国者”导弹系统，有专家推测中国导弹试验很可能和美国向台湾军售有关。但中国外交部称这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。

2013年1月27日，中国在境内再次进行了陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。

2014年7月23日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基反导技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。






*深度解读：陆基中段反导拦截技术*






陆基中段反导拦截示意图

来源：中新网 发布于2013年1月28日

导读：记者27日晚从国防部新闻事务局获悉，2013年1月27日，中国在境内再次进行了陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。那么陆基中段反导拦截是一个什么概念？它的技术难点在哪？又由哪些构成要素？本网整理以下资料，供网友参考。

*弹道导弹的飞行分三个阶段*

第一个阶段是导弹从发射架发射到导弹飞出大气层的过程，这个阶段是在大气层内的飞行，一般称为导弹的上升段。

第二个阶段就是导弹飞出大气层外，在大气层外向目标区域飞行的过称，一般称为飞行中段。

第三个阶段就是导弹到达目标区域上空附近，重返大气层，命中目标的过程，一般称为重返大气层阶段或再入段。

*针对三个不同飞行阶段的拦截技术*

实际上，目前的反导技术主要是针对这三个不同的飞行阶段进行拦截的技术：

针对上升段的拦截技术就是上升段拦截技术，从导弹飞行的阶段来看，拦截的越早效果会越好，因此国际反导技术的发展趋势是尽可能地提前拦截，如果能在上升段拦截是最好的，但难度也是最大的。目前典型的上升段拦截技术有美国试验的装在波音747飞机上的ABL机载反导武器系统。

第二种是在弹道导弹的飞行中段，也就是在大气层外实施拦截的技术，这就是我们所说的陆基中段反导拦截技术。这个阶段的拦截效果也是比较好的。

最后，就是针对导弹飞行的末段，也就是再入段进行拦截的技术，一般称为末段拦截技术。末段拦截实际上是在大气层内实施拦截的。目前，我们看到最多的应该是末段拦截技术的武器，比如美国的"爱国者3"、俄罗斯的S-300和S-400等。这些导弹都具备在大气层内针对导弹的末段进行拦截的能力，它们都属于末段反导技术的范畴。






图片来源：解放军报

*中段拦截与末段拦截的拦截弹、高度、范围、目标不同*

就末段拦截来说，它的拦截高度是几十公里，一般为20-30公里，拦截范围的半径也是几十公里。而弹道导弹在大气层外的中段飞行的飞行高度是很高的。一般而言，中段拦截弹的拦截高度和范围比末段拦截弹要大得多，通常都在几百公里以上。所以中段拦截所使用的拦截弹与末段拦截完全不同。

中段拦截技术和末段拦截技术还有一个很大的区别就是所拦截的目标有很大差别。末段拦截针对多种目标，可以针对中远程弹道导弹，但更多的是针对近程弹道导弹，比如"飞毛腿"。而中段拦截弹则是针对中远程乃至洲际弹道导弹。

*中段拦截的拦截弹是一个"小导弹"*

中段拦截导弹实际上是由一个大型的助推火箭和拦截弹头这两部分组成。 助推火箭我们都理解，就相当于运载火箭，把弹头送到大气层。

那么，弹头是什么样的呢？实际上，中段拦截的弹头相当于一个小的"导弹"，不过这个弹头在外观上看起来与一般的导弹有所不同，因为是在外太空飞行，没有空气阻力，所以外型不像在大气层内飞行的导弹那么"讲究"，不需要做空气动力学等方面的考虑。

虽然外型有所不同，但"麻雀虽小，五脏俱全"。这个"小导弹"有动力、跟踪、目标识别等系统，同时有自己的杀伤部分。动力系统要推动弹头，最终瞄准目标弹；制导系统捕捉目标导弹的物理特征，特别是红外特征，对它进行跟踪、识别，引导带有动力的弹头和目标弹相撞，将其摧毁。






资料图：10月1日，首都各界庆祝中华人民共和国成立60周年大会在北京举行。这是红旗-12地空导弹方队通过天安门广场。新华社记者李晓果摄

*中段拦截武器系统的技术难点在拦截弹头*

中段拦截的武器系统就是由助推火箭和弹头组成的，而技术难点就在拦截弹头。由于不能做得很大、很重，因此，拦截弹头拥有小型化的结构。同时，弹头的飞行精度要求很高，要有很灵敏的目标捕获的制导系统。另外，指挥系统计算机的计算能力也要很强，速度要很快。

当然，助推火箭也要有一定的要求，最好是速燃火箭，这样才能在尽可能短的时间里把反导拦截弹头送入到大气层。另外，助推火箭的控制精度要求也相当高，如果误差超过弹头制导系统所能捕获的范围，也不能达成拦截效果。

*中段反导拦截是一个实战系统*

中段反导拦截系统，不仅有导弹，还要有强大的预警和监测网络，是一个实战系统。

弹道导弹从发射到进入中段飞行的时间很短，如果想要在中段实施拦截，就要尽可能提前发现对方发射的弹道导弹，同时要在其上方进行跟踪、计算飞行弹道，这样才能计算出最佳拦截点，紧接着将中段拦截弹发射到拦截点的位置，释放拦截弹头。这样才算完成一个完整的拦截过程。

因此，构成一个完善的中段反导拦截系统是很复杂的工程，要有强大的导弹预警监测系统，而构成这个预警监测系统的核心就是导弹预警卫星，还要辅助于一些远程测控雷达，同时还要有高效、快捷指挥系统。

信息系统获取的信息进入到指挥系统后，要通过计算机快速处理，为拦截段设计拦截诸元、设计拦截弹；拦截弹以足够的精度进入到空间位置，释放弹头，弹头工作，捕捉到目标弹；弹头的推进系统推进拦截弹头，在制导系统的制导下，精确地到达拦截目标附近，摧毁所要拦截的弹道导弹。(来源：新华网)






资料图：美国陆基中段反导系统（GMD）发射拦截弹，此前仅有美国和日本进行过此种试验。






资料图片：美国陆基中段导弹防御系统的拦截弹发射






日本自卫队装备的爱国者-3型防空导弹。






俄罗斯S-300V防空导弹系统


----------



## Dungeness

星海军事 said:


> Jan. 11, 2010:
> 新华社北京１月１１日电 中国１１日在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
> 
> Jan. 27, 2013:
> 新华网北京１月２７日电（记者钱彤）记者２７日晚从国防部新闻事务局获悉，２０１３年１月２７日，中国在境内再次进行了陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
> 
> July 23, 2014:
> 记者从国防部新闻事务局获悉，2014年7月23日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基反导技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。



Naval rail gun; Mid-course Anti ballistic missile test; Rim-Driven Propulsion Nuclear Attack submarine; what's next? It is just barely into 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Hubei opens 1st trial 5G base station*
Source:Xinhua| 2018-02-05 21:49:04|Editor: Mengjie













An engineer debugs radio frequency unit at the trial 5G base station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 5, 2018. The first trial 5G base station opened in Hubei on Feb. 1. The province will be among the first in China to conduct mass trials of 5G technology.(Xinhua/Xiong Qi)


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Chinese taikonauts maintain indomitable spirit in space exploration: senior officer*
Source
Xinhuanet
Editor
Ouyang
Time
2018-02-08















BEIJING, Feb. 7 (Xinhua) -- Chinese taikonauts have "maintained an indomitable spirit while carrying out space exploration," said Zhang Youxia, vice chairman of the Central Military Commission, Wednesday.

Zhang made the remarks at a seminar while listening to reports delivered by Chinese taikonauts Jing Haipeng, Liu Yang and Deng Qingming about their work over the years.

The Taikonaut Corps of the People's Liberation Army celebrated its 20th anniversary last month.

Over the past two decades, 21 taikonauts were selected from the ranks of air force pilots. They have completed six missions, conducted over 100 experiments in space and orbited the earth for a total 68 days and nights.

Zhang called on the military and the armed forces to learn from taikonauts.

About 750 representatives from China's central and state organs, armed forces and youth attended the seminar in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*20 years of China's manned space program! Get what astronauts have to say*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grandy

*Is China's space laser for real?*
* It's not a Death Star super laser. It's a space broom. *

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 11:50pm





It's not this.
China's space broom isn't the Death Star super laser. It's an orbiting satellite with a laser only powerful enough to heat up pieces of space junk, so that they change course burn up in the atmosphere.
Depositphotos

In a recent article in scientific journal _Optik_, a faculty member at China's Air Force Engineering University proposed building a laser-armed satellite, a "broom" to do battle with the pernicious problem of space debris.

Laser-armed satellites, naturally, generate a lot of attention, and so the proposal of Quan Wen and his co-authors has made its way into several splashy headlines. But it's more than hype. The concept addresses a real (and growing) problem: there's something like 17,852 artificial objects orbiting earth (PDF), and an estimated 300,000-plus pieces of space debris larger than a marble. At the fast orbital velocities up in space, even large craft like the International Space Station have to maneuver out of the way of small objects to avoid catastrophic damage.

Quan's research looks at the efficacy of a hypothetical laser operating near the infrared spectrum. It would blast away targeted space debris for a couple minutes, at a rate of twenty bursts of laserfire a second. That amount of energy would be sufficient to vaporize part of the object's mass. Contrary to public imagination, space laser brooms like the one proposed don't actually vaporize space debris, but rather "burn off" a chunk. This would create sufficient kinetic force from the chemical combustion to change the object's orbit. With that change in direction, the debris will quickly reenter the atmosphere and burn up. Because of atmospheric distortion, it's much more effective to zap space debris with a satellite than, say, a ground-based laser.

Of course, for now it's all theory. The laser broom would need to be actually mounted on a satellite and lofted into orbit to test its true efficacy. And even then, it'd still face some legal grey areas (technically speaking, space debris are still the property of owners of the satellites they originated from, which is very, very difficult to track) as well as major suspicion about the idea of implementing a weapon-like technology up in space.

Like many others, China's space program has both civilian and military applications. (The AoLong 1 satellite, for example, has a robotic arm for mechanically de-orbiting space debris that has has potential as an anti-satellite sabotage technology.) And so there's an obvious question: can the space laser broom be an anti-satellite weapon? It's certainly possible, though a cost-effective laser broom would need to be small—just big enough to take care of small debris. To quickly deal serious damage to enemy spacecraft, one would need a much larger space laser weapon; perhaps an orbital battlemoon?
*
Popular Science*
_Peter Warren Singer is a strategist and senior fellow at the New America Foundation. He has been named by Defense News as one of the 100 most influential people in defense issues. He was also dubbed an official "Mad Scientist" for the U.S. Army's Training and Doctrine Command. Jeffrey is a national security professional in the greater D.C. area._


----------



## JSCh

*Moon palace participants won't be home for Spring Festival*
Source:Agencies - Global Times Published: 2018/2/16 10:11:58





Photo: VCG



Four college students in Beijing share a unique reason they're unable to make it home for Spring Festival this year; they are participants in simulated moon colony.

Space technology researchers at Beijing's Beihang University began the year-long experiment on the campus on May 10, 2017, amid China's increasing ambitions to explore space.

Eight students volunteered to live on the Yuegong-1 facility, nicknamed the Moon Palace. They are physically isolated from the outside world, and completely dependent on the facility's eco-system.

China expects to launch 40 rockets into space in 2018, likely more than Russian and the US combined, said experts.

China also announced plans to send a lunar lander to the far side of the moon later this year, first in the world. The country's future moon missions include bringing samples of the moon back to earth.

Four of the students first spent 60 days in the Yuegong-1 before being rotated out and a second group of four entered the facility where they lived for 200 days.

In late January, the first group of four took their second turn in the facility. This group will spend the remaining 105 days of the experiment in Yuegong-1.

Physically and emotionally healthy

The program is aimed at testing how a closed eco-system can support human life with only minimal replenishment from the earth, a key to long-term survival in space or on another celestial body.

This is the second isolation experiment under the Yuegong program. The first was conducted in 2014 when participants lived for 105 days in isolation.

Officials from Beihang University, where the facility is located, say the current experiment is running smoothly. Team members living in Yuegong-1 are in good health and have been growing vegetables and other plants. The volunteers will also be tested on their ability to respond to emergencies to test limits of the "moon palace."

Liu Hong, chief architect of "Yuegong-1" and a professor of Beihang, said that after the current program is completed they will apply to be included in China's moon and mars programs. The goal will be to develop living facilities for future deep space exploration that can provide oxygen, water and food for the crew.

The Yuegong's 2014 test run provided 100 percent of required oxygen and water and 55 percent of crew's food needs.

Most of the volunteers in the Yeugong missions were senior college students at Beihang.

Liu Guanghui, the leader of the second team in the current experiment, said he was both physically and mentally healthy during his 200 days in Yuegong-1, during which his team conducted daily science experiments without a day off.

When the volunteers' mission was completed they were given a health check-up and quarantined at the campus hospital.

Another participant Chu Zhengpei said all team members were subjects of experiments. Their hair, saliva, nails and excrement were all collected for study. The psychology, emotions and even the intestinal bacteria of the participants were monitored.

During their stay in the facility they encountered three unexpected power outages, which became chances to test their emergency management capability.

The participants has some real-world worries while they were in isolation. "My classmates were all busy looking for a job. I have missed the job-hunting season and the civil service exam," said one of the volunteers Wang Wei.

Chu, who spent 200 days locked in the facility, was happy to be "back on earth," but said she will miss regular, self-sufficient life in isolation, away from the hectic urban life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr




----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Impressive! Do we know how long the final motor will be?


----------



## Grandy

CCTV reported on the spaceplane concept on March 7. An animation accompanying the report depicts a sleek, twin-engine mothership carrying the spaceplane to high altitude. The spaceplane’s single rocket engine boosts the vehicle to low orbit, where it opens dorsal bay doors and deploys a small satellite. The spaceplane returns to Earth and lands like an airplane.
A graphic on the news report indicated the spaceplane would be orbit-ready in 2030.

The new vehicle, reportedly under development by state-owned China Aerospace and Industry Corporation, is actually the second major spaceplane concept to appear in China in recent years. In 2008, a robotic vehicle similar in shape and size to the 29-feet-long X-37B was photographed under the wing of a Chinese bomber.
In January 2011, the Chinese vehicle, reportedly named “Divine Dragon,” flew on its first atmospheric test flight. It’s unclear whether Divine Dragon’s development continued after 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Image of a new MARV undergoing hypersonic wind tunnel testing


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *1月13日15点10分，长征二号丁运载火箭在我国酒泉卫星发射中心发射升空，成功将陆地勘查卫星三号送入预定轨道。*
> At 15:10 on January 13, the Long March 2D carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in China successfully sent the Land Survey Satellite No. 3 into its orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*军报记者北京3月17日电（李潇帆、记者邹维荣）*2018年3月17日15时10分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将陆地勘查卫星四号发射升空，卫星进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。该星主要用于开展陆地资源遥感勘查。

此次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第268次飞行。

*PLA Daily Reporter Beijing, March 17 (by Li Yufan and reporter Zou Weirong)* At 17:10 on March 17, 2018, China successfully launched the Land Exploration Satellite No. 4 at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center with the Long March 2D rocket. The satellites entered the preset orbit and the mission was a success. The satellite is mainly used to carry out remote sensing of land resources.

This mission was the 268th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*
NOTAM:*
A0903/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N180540E1115053-N184350E1111900-N181640E1104331-N173836E1111528 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:SFC-UNL. ALL ACFT SHALL BE FORBIDDEN TO FLY INTO THE RESTRICTED AREA. SFC - UNL, 29 MAR 17:41 2018 UNTIL 29 MAR 18:20 2018. CREATED: 27 MAR 03:19 2018

2018年3月30日~01:43，北斗三号M5,M6将由CZ-3B/YZ-1自西昌发射
30 Mar 2018 ~01:43 BJT, Satellite Beidou-3 M5 & M6 by CZ-3B/YZ-1 rocket from Xichang launch center.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Grandy said:


> *Is China's space laser for real?*
> * It's not a Death Star super laser. It's a space broom. *
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 11:50pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not this.
> China's space broom isn't the Death Star super laser. It's an orbiting satellite with a laser only powerful enough to heat up pieces of space junk, so that they change course burn up in the atmosphere.
> Depositphotos
> 
> In a recent article in scientific journal _Optik_, a faculty member at China's Air Force Engineering University proposed building a laser-armed satellite, a "broom" to do battle with the pernicious problem of space debris.
> 
> Laser-armed satellites, naturally, generate a lot of attention, and so the proposal of Quan Wen and his co-authors has made its way into several splashy headlines. But it's more than hype. The concept addresses a real (and growing) problem: there's something like 17,852 artificial objects orbiting earth (PDF), and an estimated 300,000-plus pieces of space debris larger than a marble. At the fast orbital velocities up in space, even large craft like the International Space Station have to maneuver out of the way of small objects to avoid catastrophic damage.
> 
> Quan's research looks at the efficacy of a hypothetical laser operating near the infrared spectrum. It would blast away targeted space debris for a couple minutes, at a rate of twenty bursts of laserfire a second. That amount of energy would be sufficient to vaporize part of the object's mass. Contrary to public imagination, space laser brooms like the one proposed don't actually vaporize space debris, but rather "burn off" a chunk. This would create sufficient kinetic force from the chemical combustion to change the object's orbit. With that change in direction, the debris will quickly reenter the atmosphere and burn up. Because of atmospheric distortion, it's much more effective to zap space debris with a satellite than, say, a ground-based laser.
> 
> Of course, for now it's all theory. The laser broom would need to be actually mounted on a satellite and lofted into orbit to test its true efficacy. And even then, it'd still face some legal grey areas (technically speaking, space debris are still the property of owners of the satellites they originated from, which is very, very difficult to track) as well as major suspicion about the idea of implementing a weapon-like technology up in space.
> 
> Like many others, China's space program has both civilian and military applications. (The AoLong 1 satellite, for example, has a robotic arm for mechanically de-orbiting space debris that has has potential as an anti-satellite sabotage technology.) And so there's an obvious question: can the space laser broom be an anti-satellite weapon? It's certainly possible, though a cost-effective laser broom would need to be small—just big enough to take care of small debris. To quickly deal serious damage to enemy spacecraft, one would need a much larger space laser weapon; perhaps an orbital battlemoon?
> *
> Popular Science*
> _Peter Warren Singer is a strategist and senior fellow at the New America Foundation. He has been named by Defense News as one of the 100 most influential people in defense issues. He was also dubbed an official "Mad Scientist" for the U.S. Army's Training and Doctrine Command. Jeffrey is a national security professional in the greater D.C. area._






*Tiangong-1 2018 Reentry V1.5 Part1*

First posted 10 March 2018; Updated 29 March 2018

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Background
3. The "12 March 2018" laser strikes event
4. Post-"12 March 2018" event's analysis
5. Official Chinese statement after the "12 March 2018" event
6. The geomagnetic storm of 19 March 2018
7. Tiangong-1 final week
8. The coup de grâce 
9. Post-reentry analysis
 

*1. Introduction*



Solomon2 said:


> Has There Been a Loss of Control?
> 
> Where will Tiangong-1 reenter?
> 
> How Difficult is it to Accurately Predict a Reentry?
> 
> Will objects from this reentry hit me or my property?




As all these questions can only expose how biased and ill-intentioned the Western propaganda machine is, hell-bent in smearing the ever more outstanding Chinese space achievements (due to desperation and jealousy as always), let us reassure all our Pakistani readers and other foes as well, with some clarifications.

China has been working on developing laser weapons since the 1960s, and the People’s Liberation Army in 2015 published the book Light War that gives a central role to fighting a future war using lasers.

As already disclosed by the media, China is known to have operated at least 3 ASAT laser stations, in Anhui, Sichuan and Xinjiang.

_In 2005, Chinese researchers have successfully conducted a satellite-blinding experiment using a 50-100 kilowatt capacity mounted laser gun in Xinjiang province. The target was a low orbit satellite with a tilt distance of 600 kilometers. The diameter of the telescope firing the laser beam is 0.6 meters wide. The accuracy of acquisition, tracking and pointing is less than 5 microradians._

_Three researchers, Gao Minghui, Zeng Yuquang and Wang Zhihong disclosed plan for even more powerful ASAT lasers in The Chinese Optics journal in December 2013. 

All worked for the Changchun Institute for Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics – the leading center for laser weapons technology.

The plan proposed the building of a 5-ton chemical laser as a combat platform capable of destroying satellites in orbit. Given funding by the Chinese military, which is in charge of China’s space program, the anti-satellite laser could be deployed by 2023._

In another study that was led by Quan Wen, a researcher from the Information and Navigation College at China's Air Force Engineering University, with the help of the Institute of China Electronic Equipment System Engineering Company, laser used in removal of space debris have been investigated.
_The simulation results show that, debris removal is affected by inclination and RAAN, and laser station with the same inclination and RAAN as debris has the highest removal efficiency. It provides necessary theoretical basis for the deployment of space-based laser station and the further application of space debris removal by using space-based laser._

Although high secrecy is strictly enforced, one could compare the case of Tiangong-1 space laboratory with the ill-fated Phobos-Grunt Mars probe, that reentered over the South Eastern Pacific Ocean on 15 January 2011.

There was no random reentry over highly populated area. This time Tiangong-1 will also reenter over the Pacific Ocean, in a remotely controlled mode. 

This suggests that China will secretly use its laser ASAT stations, to produce a series of thrusts generated by heating until vaporizing the outer part of the spacecraft, thus lowering the perigee of Tiangong-1. Notice Tiangong-1 passes every day up to five times over China, heading south-Eastward toward the south Pacific.

Upon reaching the ultimate ~140 km altitude threshold, where a complete orbit is no longer possible, the coup de grâce will be given by piercing the forward part of the pressurized module, thus allowing all the remaining gaz to escape at high velocity, and generating an additional negative vector thrust (think of a coca cola bottle). 
Alternately, by piercing the propellant tank (i.e. Hydrazine) would even provide a more powerfull thrust, but the targeting requires a higher accuracy.

If this procedure succeedes, this would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean.

What makes the preparation for this highly risky space billiard operation possible is that China can count on its world fastest supercomputers. 
As reported by the state television CCTV13, it it took 20 days, instead of the otherwise 12 months, for China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, for simulating the numerical reentry prediction, which are in accordance with wind tunnel simulations. 


This is the least China could do, as even North Korea has already disclosed its own Korean-style Anti-Meteor Laser System, needed to protect its planned future Lunar base, back in a New Year 2018 show! 









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://aerospace.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/TG-1_Coverage_Plot_Annotated.png
http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/tiangong-1-reentry/



▲ Map of Tiangong-1 ground track 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/imag...grunt/reentry/reentry_map_2012_01_15_Cb_1.jpg
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/phobos_grunt_reentry.html



▲ An official map of the Phobos-Grunt reentry released by Roskosmos by 20:00 Moscow Time on Jan. 15, 2012.
Notice the similarity with Tiangong-1 regarding the relative location of the impact zone and the ASAT laser stations!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/W020130723291509035315.jpg
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/t20130723_3575267.html



▲ Space imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station. 中国天山部署战略反卫星激光武器







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=610e7588b4220ee55ba29235a81a9716
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2016/07/06/1467809618648020.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/css/Tiangong-1/Tiangong-1.html



▲ China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, used for simulating the numerical reentry prediction of Tiangong-1.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=610e7588b4220ee55ba29235a81a9716
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2016/08/17/1471423133118440.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/css/Tiangong-1/Tiangong-1.html



▲ China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, used for simulating the numerical reentry prediction of Tiangong-1.
Note that the space lab will present its APAS docking ring forward due to the overall aerodynamics and especially the solar pannels at the rear section, therefore allowing a good view and stable laser targeting of the said frontal section.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; Video published on Jan 1, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4671/38881704724_bc097d03e2_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/38881704724/



▲ 10 North Korean astronauts combining beams of laser to thwart a meteor shower as depicted in a New Year 2018 show







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; At T=41:33 Combined laser beams used to protect the North Korean Lunar base from meteor shower, in a New Year 2018 show. Video published on Jan 1, 2018






Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!


* ______________________________________*​

*2. Background*
*The Opening Solar Concentrator*

*"*_*Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor, World’s Oldest Solar Device *

During the sixth century BCE, Confucius wrote about the common use of curved mirrors shaped from shiny metal to concentrate the rays of the sun for making fire. These became known as yang-suis – translating to solar ignitors, or burning mirrors.

According to the great philosopher, upon waking up the eldest son would attach a solar ignitor to his belt as he dressed for the day. It was his duty to focus the solar rays onto kindling to start the family’s cooking fire.

According to another early text, the Zhouli, which describes rituals dating far back into Chinese antiquity, “The Directors of the Sun Fire have the duty of transferring with burning mirrors the brilliant flames of the sun to torches for sacrifice.”

Although scholars found over the years many ancient texts discussing solar ignitors, the discovery of an extant yang sui eluded them for centuries. Quite recently came the Eureka moment. Digging up a tomb that dated to about 3,000 years ago, a team of archaeologists found in the hand of a skeleton a bowl-shaped metal object. While the inner side could have passed for a wok, the exterior trough had a handle in its center. That’s what caught the eye of the two archaeologist in charge of the dig, Lu Demming and Zhai Keyong. They immediately brought the relic back to the local museum and ordered its specialists to make a mold from the original and then cast a copy in bronze.

After polishing its curved surface to a high degree of reflectance, the inquisitive archaeologists focused sunlight onto a piece of tinder just as the eldest son would have done so many years past, and in seconds the combustible material burst into flames. “This verified without a doubt that the purpose of the artifact is to make fire,” Lu and Zhai later wrote, assured of having found the oldest solar device in the history of humanity.

Now that the world could see what a real yang-sui looked like, museums retrospectively identified 20 more previously unclassified objects as solar ignitors. Multiple molds for turning out yang suislater found at a Bronze Age foundry in Shanxi province, close to the first find, suggest a mass market once existed for them. In fact, yang suis were probably as ubiquitous in early China as are matches and lighters today. The yang sui “should be regarded as one of the great inventions of ancient Chinese history,” remarked its discoverers, impressed by the ability of their forefathers to figure out the complex optics for such optimal performance so early in time.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://1882.img.pp.sohu.com.cn/images/2011/4/7/17/29/u131742818_12fe87bbcb9g215.jpg
http://liujingyou100.blog.sohu.com/170966592.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6k-jpg.462074/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6K.jpg
http://s9.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001n7IPZzy6SUaPoNjWc8&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4af8f35f0102vkmc.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6m-jpg.462075/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6M.jpg
http://s3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001Myf17zy6TZcD1TkC82&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_615e1d510102vmlx.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aaa878e4c1bc4a207b079d78e7f2f421
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/img/9dd4a648-5526-463b-8a34-06507ef16dbc.jpg
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/share_p.html



▲ Flashforward: Korean-style Gigantic Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor?


Source:
http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=g5Z...0gjx417MbY5GY4Td0zcZXuadDnxbftC2jaaYWfhpkvj-_
http://cleantechnica.com/2014/06/05/worlds-oldest-solar-device/
*,,*​​_







Due to the atmospheric turbulence, targeting is made difficult, increasing with the magnification power. 
The image is constantly perturbed by the flowing air like the reflected image over a watery surface.

But to be able to target smaller part of an orbiting spacecraft, the aperture of the optics must be increased.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...ip-Smith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391_lg.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...hilip-Smith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391.gif
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...ith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391_fpthumb.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143568&PHPSESSID=9q6gcm5iee723kd6e34p8m5n30



▲ ISS Max 62° Pass On 3/25/18, through an Aperture 355.6 mm (14 in), Focal Length 3910 mm (154 in) optical instrument ( Hedge HD 14 with a 1.6X barlow and red Astrodon filter on my ZWO ASI290 mono camera). March 25, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=939dada2d4a7a214dcec30aa87c0dade
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...th-Tiangong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386_lg.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...Smith-Tiangong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386.gif
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...angong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386_fpthumb.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143600&PHPSESSID=prr4oq6v2u05cfdacaapfgtsu6



▲ Chinese Space Station Tiangong 1 on 01-20-18 from Manorville, NY USA. Max pass was 62° at 17:58:37pm EST. The telescope was an Edge HD 14 with a 2X barlow. Imaging camera was ZWO ASI174 mono with an Astrodon red filter. 

Thus two solutions. Space based platforms totally immune to the atmospheric turbulences or any stratospheric, near-space platforms. Alternately, ground-based platform operating at the highest altitude possible in order to reduce the atmospheric effect like the Tianshan Mountain or Tibetan Peaks.

For the ground-based platform, the use of adaptive optics (AO) are needed to counter the turbulence.

Current AO Systems require a guide “star”. Using adaptive optics to compensate for atmospherically induced wavefront distortions requires a remote beacon.
For a satellite the beacon can be a retroreflector illuminated by a ground-based laser.
Synthetic beacons, generated by laser backscatter from the atmosphere, offer a solution to this problem.
These beacons are produced by using Rayleigh backscatter, or scattering by the air molecules, at altitudes below 20 km, or by using resonant backscatter from the mesospheric sodium layer at an altitude of approximately 90 km.

iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1086/423904/pdf


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1 2018 Reentry V1.5 Part2*

*3. The "12 March 2018" laser strikes event*

Confirming earlier assessment, the Chinese PLA ASAT laser stations seem to have already proceeded with their first in a series of corrective laser surgical pinpoint accuracy strikes, as shown in the sudden increased decay rate of Tiangong-1 correlated by the official TLE of March 12! 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ It is clearly visible an anomalous burst from the TLE 18070.1268 (March 11) to 18072.1107 (March 13), 6 consecutive TLEs.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ After the big variation in the decay rate on March 12, the totally controlled reentry is predicted at a slightly earlier date: 2-3 April 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=40b1296e07e8c954beaef6a4ab6e700d
http://
http://stdkmd.com/sat/?cr=12656&eq=....14861077888228622&tz=UTC&y=20180312114635000



▲ Groundtrack of a very good pass of Tiangong-1 over China's laser stations on 12 March 2018, especially a frontal approach over Tianshan ASAT station!







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYQMBjVUMAE1kHU.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/973917021594255361



▲ Attitude and Inclination of Tiangong-1, as of 14 March 2018: totally controlled reentry is predicted for 2-3 April 2018

Coincidence? I think not!









* ______________________________________*​

*4. Post-"12 March 2018" event's analysis*

*Latest post-"12 March 2018" astrophotographies of China's orbital space laboratory Tiangong-1*

Notice the regular and constant brightness of the path, indicating a stable attitude with no tumbling after the first laser strikes! 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYKeyPDVoAIlcka.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973515308710313984
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報1.3等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度29°(方位28°)。3/13, 19:06~18:08 頃、太陽高度-10°。明るい＆雲多い,と状況悪かったが、ちらっと見えました。。 露出10秒x6枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 13 March 2018, 19:06~18:08 JST, 10 seconds x 6, fisheye, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.3







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYPwEMcVMAArZN2.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973886180964974593
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報0.5等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度48°(方位31°)。18:54~18:56 頃、太陽高度-7~-8°。昨日よりも更に明るいが雲は無かった。目視出来たような・・・。画像調整強。 露出5秒x21枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング 



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 14 March 2018, 18:54~18:56 JST, 5 seconds x 21, f/4 ISO 100, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 0.5

For comparison, Tiangong-2, without any tumbling and with stable attitude:







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYCk-4zU0AA1E2P.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/972959236274601984
#天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。3月12日 5:20~5:21, 予報1.0等級。最高通過点高度67°。影出からMax高度を少し過ぎたあたりまで。アルクトゥルスと北斗七星の間を通過。1、2枚目が空いたのは連写用レリーズのロック忘れ。 追尾(ポータブル赤道儀) 露出20秒×4枚 比較明合成, 



▲ TIANGONG 2 pass between Arcturus and Uras Major captured from Tanegashima on 12 March 2018, 5:20~5:21 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/3.2, ISO 2500, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.0




* ______________________________________*​

*5. Official Chinese statement after the "12 March 2018" event*

More smoking gun, or rather smoking lasers!



Chinese official statement, suggesting a successful first series of laser strikes:

*"*_*Descent of China’s Tiangong-1 will not cause damage to earth: expert*

March 14, 2018

According to the latest information issued by China’s manned space engineering office, since Feb. 25 to Mar. 4, 2018, Tiangong-1 was orbiting in stable condition and good shape at an average height of about 251.5 kilometers (perigee height: 238.6 km; apogee height: 264.4 km; orbital inclination: 42.79 degrees).

China has been monitoring Tiangong-1, Zhu said, adding that the space lab will burn up after entering the atmosphere and the remaining *wreckage will fall into a designated area of the sea*, without endangering the Earth’s surface.

Aerospace expert Pang Zhihao explained that an international tradition to handle retired large spacecrafts operated at near-earth orbits is to let them fall to an abyssal zone in *southern Pacific Ocean far away from the continents*.

Being called the “graveyard of spacecraft”, the water was the falling location for Mir space station and Progress spacecraft of Russia, and the Compton Gamma Ray Observatory of the US, Pang added.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0314/c90000-9437070.html
*,,*​​_
Coincidence? I think not!









* ______________________________________*​
*6. The geomagnetic storm of 19 March 2018*

Due to severe space weather caused by solar activities, a geomagnetic storm on 19 March 2018 is resulting in an increased decay rate, accelerating the date of reentry of Tiangong-1, around 3 April±1 day.









Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DY0gAXLVwAE2J5h.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/976472731217641472



▲ Geomagnetic storm on 19 March 2018

Radar imagery indicating a good physical integrity of Tiangong-1, allowing the final coup de grâce that will be given by piercing the forward part of the pressurized module, thus allowing all the remaining gaz to escape at high velocity, and generating an additional negative vector thrust (think of a coca cola bottle). This would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/pr...mg.large.jpg/1521630436722_09022017-22000.jpg
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/presse-medien/pressemitteilungen/wiedereintritt_tiangong-1.html



▲ Tiangong-1 image taken with radiotelescope at Fraunhofer on 21.3.2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/pr...mg.large.jpg/1521630436722_02022018-45000.jpg
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/presse-medien/pressemitteilungen/wiedereintritt_tiangong-1.html



▲ Tiangong-1 image taken with radiotelescope at Fraunhofer on 21.3.2018


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1 2018 Reentry V1.5 Part3*

*7. Tiangong-1 final week*







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
https://3c1703fe8d.site.internapcdn.net/newman/csz/news/800/2018/chinahasapla.jpg
https://phys.org/news/2018-01-china-space-junk-lasers.html



▲ Artistic representation of the controlled reentry of Tiangong-1 through PLA ASAT laser beams

Notice a forecast by some Western media, made 24 March 2018, confirming the last pass over China's Tianshan ASAT laser station before ending in the southern hemisphere. But the reentry zone is a little bit farther than in the South Pacific, continuing Northeastward in the South Atlantic, as no *coup de grâce* laser strikes have been modeled for the numerical simulation.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
http://www.satview.org/graphics/forec_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to the forecast made by Satview.org on 24 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the South Atlantic on Monday, 02 Apr 2018 at 21:22 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
http://
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZDb74AVwAExiQN.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/977523335805337600



▲ Other forecasts as of 24 March 2018: ESA 30 March-3 April; Aerospace 3.5 April±3 days; Chinese forum 2 April±1 day 

Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 24 March 2018, indicates that 31 March will be sunny and with some clouds at night, 1 April sunny and rainy at night, 2 April sunny and cloudy at night, 3 April sunny and with some clouds at night, meaning that the conditions for a laser targeting might not be optimal but still feasible.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=60808685c27e70b90146b54ff7f27f7b
http://
http://www.syqx.net/tianshan/10.html



▲ Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station, as of 24 March 2018: 31 March sunny and with some clouds at night, 1 April sunny and rainy at night, 2 April sunny and cloudy at night, 3 April sunny and with some clouds at night.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=fa6d965488eb2146e3f0ab7983ddd0e8
http://www.satview.org/graphics/forec_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to the forecast made by Satview.org on 25 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Monday, 02 Apr 2018 at 3:09 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom forecast reported by Satview.org on 29 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 01 Apr 2018 at 00:52 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZYIpHWV4AAkLLF.jpg:large
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/978979742555648000



▲ Other forecasts as of 29 March 2018: 
China Manned Space 1 April±1 day (UTC+8) 
ESA 31 March-1 April afternoon; 
JSpOC 1 April 00:52±15 hours (UTC);
Aerospace 1.1 April±1.0 days (UTC);
Chinese forum 2 April±1 day (UTC+8)

*First China Manned Space (CMS) official forecast *

天宫一号目标飞行器轨道状态公告（3月28日）

据中国载人航天工程办公室发布，2018年3月28日，天宫一号运行在平均高度约202.3公里的轨道上（近地点高度约193.9公里、远地点高度约210.8公里、倾角约42.67度），预计北京时间2018年4月1日±1天再入大气层。


Note: 
"姿态稳定" (stable attitude) no longer mentioned since 19 March 2018
"形态未发生异常" (no abnormal shape, meaning fully intact) no longer mentioned since 28 March 2018.

http://www.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/3/28/art_810_32396.html







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://
https://maximusphotography.wordpress.com/2018/03/28/tiangong-1-solar-transit-march-28-2018/



▲ Tiangong-1 28 March 2018 solar transit. Equipment: 150mm F/5 Refractor, Baader Herschel wedge, ASI 174MM, Red filter. 







Spoiler: Links



http://
https://maximusphotography.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/tiangong1-6fps.gif
https://maximusphotography.wordpress.com/2018/03/28/tiangong-1-solar-transit-march-28-2018/



▲ Tiangong-1 28 March 2018 solar transit. Equipment: 150mm F/5 Refractor, Baader Herschel wedge, ASI 174MM, Red filter. 

From the above ground images, it is obvious that the APAS docking ring is no longer pointed forward, as very small period rotations have been observed.







Spoiler: Links



http://
https://media.giphy.com/media/BZhymY15wKUiI4GJ39/giphy.gif
https://twitter.com/Fraunhofer_FHRe/status/978616595609157635



▲ Highly topical radar image video of Tiangong-1 based on data recorded 27 March 2018. Altitude: 200,5 km perigee, Rotation speed has increased, now 2,2°/s -> 2:23 min per one turn


Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!

* ______________________________________*​

*8. The coup de grâce *


TBD
* ______________________________________*​
*9. Post-reentry analysis*

TBD


----------



## JSCh

*China sends twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-30 06:26:14|Editor: Liangyu






China sends twin satellites into space with a single carrier rocket, adding two more members for its domestic BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), in Xichang of southwest China's Sichuan Province, on March 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang Keyan)

XICHANG, Sichuan, March 30 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday sent twin satellites into space with a single carrier rocket, adding two more members for its domestic BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS).

The Long March-3B carrier rocket lifted off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 1:56 a.m. The launch was the 269th mission for the Long March rocket family.

The twin satellites are coded as the 30th and 31st satellites in the BDS.

They entered orbit more than three hours after the launch and will work together with six previously launched BeiDou-3 satellites once they pass a series of tests.

The satellites and the rocket for Friday's launch were developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites at the Chinese Academy of Sciences and China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, respectively.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper, the BeiDou system started providing independent services over China in 2000 and will serve countries along the Belt and Road by the end of 2018.

By around 2020, when the BDS goes global, it will have more than 30 satellites.


























Video -> 【我国成功发射第三十、三十一颗北斗导航卫...-来自中国军视网-微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

​航空航天港9ifly 
今天 08:53 来自 iPhone客户端
#发射消息# 我国计划于31日午间在太原卫星发射中心，用长征四号丙火箭以一箭三星方式，发射高分一号02、03、04星。其指标、性能、状态一致，均属于空间基础设施规划的业务卫星。这是我国今年第十次航天发射。
期待十全十美、十战十捷！
*
08:53 today 9ifly.cn weibo*
# Launch message # China plans to launch Gaofen-1 satellite no. 02, 03 and 04 from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center on 31st March around 11:20 noon time, using one Long March 4C rocket for all three satellites. This would be China’s tenth space launch this year.
Looking forward to perfect ten for ten!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团
今天 12:08 来自 iPhone客户端
3月31日11点22分，在太原卫星发射中心，长征四号丙运载火箭托举高分一号02、03、04星发射升空。随后，三颗卫星准确进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。

*China Aerospace Science and Technology Group
Today 12:08*
At 11:22 on March 31, at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, the Long March 4C carrier rocket lifted the Gaofen-1 02, 03, and 04 satellites. Subsequently, the three satellites accurately entered the preset orbit and the launch mission is a complete success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

JSCh said:


> 中国航天科技集团
> 今天 12:08 来自 iPhone客户端
> 3月31日11点22分，在太原卫星发射中心，长征四号丙运载火箭托举高分一号02、03、04星发射升空。随后，三颗卫星准确进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。
> 
> *China Aerospace Science and Technology Group
> Today 12:08*
> At 11:22 on March 31, at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, the Long March 4C carrier rocket lifted the Gaofen-1 02, 03, and 04 satellites. Subsequently, the three satellites accurately entered the preset orbit and the launch mission is a complete success.











Dear @JSCh if you can you speak at all, why is the Long March 4C's payload fairing nose cone so different and non-aerodynamic in design, as compared to the CZ-2E/F/G for instance?

These thingy on top and side thingummy, why does CZ-2F not have them? The type of orbit, SSO in this case seems not to be the reason. Is it specific to Taiyuan SLC?


----------



## JSCh

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Dear @JSCh if you can you speak at all, why is the Long March 4C's payload fairing nose cone so different and non-aerodynamic in design, as compared to the CZ-2E/F/G for instance?
> 
> If these needles thingy(?) and side thingummy are indeed static dischargers, why does CZ-2F not have them? The type of orbit, SSO in this case seems not to be the reason. Is it specific to Taiyuan SLC?


The pictures came from CAST (China Aerospace Science and Technology)'s weixin account.
-> 我国成功发射首个民用高分光学业务星座，重大行业遥感需求不再依赖外国​
It says,

执行此次发射任务的长四丙火箭由航天科技集团八院抓总研制。这是该型火箭首次在太原卫星发射中心以*“一箭三星串联”*的方式发射卫星，也因此，火箭采用了长四丙火箭中的最高构型，近49米。三颗卫星自上而下分别装在整流罩和两个载荷舱中。

为了适应任务需求，型号队伍对长四丙火箭进行了一系列优化改进，不仅圆满完成了今年的首次任务，还为今后的高密度发射奠定了坚实基础。

The CZ-4C rocket that performed this launch mission was developed by the eight institutes of the Aerospace Science and Technology Group. This is the first time that this rocket has launched "one rocket, three satellites in series configuration" at Taiyuan launch center. As a result, the rocket has used the tallest configuration of CZ-4C, close to 49 meters. Three satellites were installed from top to bottom in the fairing and two load compartments.

In order to meet the mission requirements, the model team carried out a series of optimization and improvement of the CZ-4C rocket, which not only successfully completed the first mission of this year, but also help laid a solid foundation for meeting the upcoming high-intensity launch schedule.

----------***-------------​
Also is this link from eight institutes of CAST 
-> 成功的背后是试验队的责任与担当 - 上海航天​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

JSCh said:


> The pictures came from CAST (China Aerospace Science and Technology)'s weixin account.
> -> 我国成功发射首个民用高分光学业务星座，重大行业遥感需求不再依赖外国​
> It says,
> 
> 执行此次发射任务的长四丙火箭由航天科技集团八院抓总研制。这是该型火箭首次在太原卫星发射中心以*“一箭三星串联”*的方式发射卫星，也因此，火箭采用了长四丙火箭中的最高构型，近49米。三颗卫星自上而下分别装在整流罩和两个载荷舱中。
> 
> 为了适应任务需求，型号队伍对长四丙火箭进行了一系列优化改进，不仅圆满完成了今年的首次任务，还为今后的高密度发射奠定了坚实基础。
> 
> The CZ-4C rocket that performed this launch mission was developed by the eight institutes of the Aerospace Science and Technology Group. This is the first time that this rocket has launched "one rocket, three satellites in series configuration" at Taiyuan launch center. As a result, the rocket has used the tallest configuration of CZ-4C, close to 49 meters. Three satellites were installed from top to bottom in the fairing and two load compartments.
> 
> In order to meet the mission requirements, the model team carried out a series of optimization and improvement of the CZ-4C rocket, which not only successfully completed the first mission of this year, but also help laid a solid foundation for meeting the upcoming high-intensity launch schedule.
> 
> ----------***-------------​
> Also is this link from eight institutes of CAST
> -> 成功的背后是试验队的责任与担当 - 上海航天​



Thank for your reply, here an old article refering to the thingy as “渣”:


*火箭发射升空时掉下来的“渣”是什么？*

2015-10-18

大家通过电视收看火箭发射时，可能会发现一个奇怪的现象：从火箭的“头顶”掉下许多“渣”，就像上面这张图片中，长征二号丙火箭发射遥感卫星十八号时，掉下很多“渣”。这些“渣”到底是什么呢？很多人都不知道。其实，这些“渣”是发射前覆盖在火箭整流罩上的保温层。

那么，为什么要给整流罩保温呢？

原来，原来整流罩里装的是卫星或飞船，星/船上有许多“娇贵”的设备，还有一些推进剂，这就要求整流罩内不能太热，更不能太冷。卫星的温度要控制在十几度到二十几度之间，而载人飞船的温度则要控制在更小的区间。

我国的酒泉、太原卫星发射中心均处在中高纬度，温度偏低，而大漠中的酒泉卫星发射中心还要面临昼夜的极大温差。在发射前一小时，发射塔架上的温控设备就要摆开，薄薄的整流罩很难抵御大漠、山谷的寒风；而星/船本身的温控设备则要等到成功入轨、太阳能帆板展开后才能工作。为了不让星/船在这一小时内“着凉”，设计人员就给整流罩加了一个保温层。材料是闭孔泡沫板，既便宜，又有效，像一件羽绒服，锁住整流罩内的热量。

不过，从火箭起飞后到太阳能帆板展开前只有短短的一千多秒，就没必要再给整流罩“保暖”了。泡沫板原本就是轻轻地粘在整流罩周围，火箭一振动，泡沫板便会纷纷落下，这就成为大家在火箭发射时看到的“渣”。

由于泡沫板自身极轻，火箭起飞时的速度又慢，掉下来也不会砸伤火箭。有的时候泡沫板可能粘得牢固些，但也会随着火箭加速，与大气层的摩擦加剧而渐渐烧蚀。到整流罩分离前，绝大部分泡沫板都已脱落，即便还有几块“赖”在上面，也会跟随分离的整流罩一起坠入大气层。

早在上世纪90年代，我国用长征二号丙运载火箭发射“铱星”时，就已开始用这种方法为整流罩保温了。不过，是否采取保温手段和纬度、季节都有关系。国外的卫星发射中心往往处在中低纬度，温度比较高，很少采用保温手段，而在我国西昌卫星发射中心发射的火箭看不到掉“渣”的现象，也是因为这个原因。而在夏季，即便在酒泉、太原卫星发射中心发射也不需要保温，有时还需要给卫星、飞船“吹空调”，降低温度。

另外，美国的土星五号、猎鹰九号等运载火箭发射时，火箭也会掉“渣”，但彼“渣”非此“渣”，而是冰屑。这些火箭使用的是温度极低的液氢、液氧燃料，因而在火箭壳体外会结冰。在火箭起飞后，这层冰也会随着火箭的振动而飘落，如飞雪一般。火箭设计人员介绍，这样的景象，我们很快也能看到，因为未来将在海南文昌航天发射中心发射的长征五号运载火箭的芯级，使用的也是氢氧燃料，同样也会出现结冰的情况。 








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=28bff0db60fc1bf2b96ca1ccfe8a949d
http://www.aihangtian.com/pic/news/image/20151018/20151018103028_8895.jpg
http://www.aihangtian.com/zhishi/1510181027.html



▲ 图：长征二号丙火箭发射升空时掉下很多“渣”

http://www.aihangtian.com/zhishi/1510181027.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OguzSenturk

http://www.heavens-above.com/GroundTrack.aspx?lat=0&lng=0&loc=Unspecified&alt=0&tz=UCT

Is Tiangong-1 going to crash on earth today? It seems like it's losing altitute so fast.


----------



## clarkgap

OguzSenturk said:


> http://www.heavens-above.com/GroundTrack.aspx?lat=0&lng=0&loc=Unspecified&alt=0&tz=UCT
> 
> Is Tiangong-1 going to crash on earth today? It seems like it's losing altitute so fast.



Beijing Time Aprtil 2nd ± 1 day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Latest from SATVIEW - TIANGONG 1 - Norad 37820U - Tracking satellites and Spacejunk in Real time




​Also,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980217052798464000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Grandy said:


> *Is China's space laser for real?*
> * It's not a Death Star super laser. It's a space broom. *
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 11:50pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not this.
> China's space broom isn't the Death Star super laser. It's an orbiting satellite with a laser only powerful enough to heat up pieces of space junk, so that they change course burn up in the atmosphere.
> Depositphotos
> 
> In a recent article in scientific journal _Optik_, a faculty member at China's Air Force Engineering University proposed building a laser-armed satellite, a "broom" to do battle with the pernicious problem of space debris.
> 
> Laser-armed satellites, naturally, generate a lot of attention, and so the proposal of Quan Wen and his co-authors has made its way into several splashy headlines. But it's more than hype. The concept addresses a real (and growing) problem: there's something like 17,852 artificial objects orbiting earth (PDF), and an estimated 300,000-plus pieces of space debris larger than a marble. At the fast orbital velocities up in space, even large craft like the International Space Station have to maneuver out of the way of small objects to avoid catastrophic damage.
> 
> Quan's research looks at the efficacy of a hypothetical laser operating near the infrared spectrum. It would blast away targeted space debris for a couple minutes, at a rate of twenty bursts of laserfire a second. That amount of energy would be sufficient to vaporize part of the object's mass. Contrary to public imagination, space laser brooms like the one proposed don't actually vaporize space debris, but rather "burn off" a chunk. This would create sufficient kinetic force from the chemical combustion to change the object's orbit. With that change in direction, the debris will quickly reenter the atmosphere and burn up. Because of atmospheric distortion, it's much more effective to zap space debris with a satellite than, say, a ground-based laser.
> 
> Of course, for now it's all theory. The laser broom would need to be actually mounted on a satellite and lofted into orbit to test its true efficacy. And even then, it'd still face some legal grey areas (technically speaking, space debris are still the property of owners of the satellites they originated from, which is very, very difficult to track) as well as major suspicion about the idea of implementing a weapon-like technology up in space.
> 
> Like many others, China's space program has both civilian and military applications. (The AoLong 1 satellite, for example, has a robotic arm for mechanically de-orbiting space debris that has has potential as an anti-satellite sabotage technology.) And so there's an obvious question: can the space laser broom be an anti-satellite weapon? It's certainly possible, though a cost-effective laser broom would need to be small—just big enough to take care of small debris. To quickly deal serious damage to enemy spacecraft, one would need a much larger space laser weapon; perhaps an orbital battlemoon?
> *
> Popular Science*
> _Peter Warren Singer is a strategist and senior fellow at the New America Foundation. He has been named by Defense News as one of the 100 most influential people in defense issues. He was also dubbed an official "Mad Scientist" for the U.S. Army's Training and Doctrine Command. Jeffrey is a national security professional in the greater D.C. area._






*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.8 Part1*

First posted 10 March 2018; Updated 2 April 2018

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Background
3. The "12 March 2018" laser strikes event
4. Post-"12 March 2018" event's analysis
5. Official Chinese statement after the "12 March 2018" event
6. The geomagnetic storm of 19 March 2018
7. Tiangong-1's final week
8. Tiangong-1's final day
9. The coup de grâce 
10.Post-reentry analysis


*1. Introduction*



Solomon2 said:


> Has There Been a Loss of Control?
> 
> Where will Tiangong-1 reenter?
> 
> How Difficult is it to Accurately Predict a Reentry?
> 
> Will objects from this reentry hit me or my property?




As all these questions can only expose how biased and ill-intentioned the Western propaganda machine is, hell-bent in smearing the ever more outstanding Chinese space achievements (due to desperation and jealousy as always), let us reassure all our Pakistani readers and other foes as well, with some clarifications.

China has been working on developing laser weapons since the 1960s, and the People’s Liberation Army in 2015 published the book Light War that gives a central role to fighting a future war using lasers.

As already disclosed by the media, China is known to have operated at least 3 ASAT laser stations, in Anhui, Sichuan and Xinjiang.

_In 2005, Chinese researchers have successfully conducted a satellite-blinding experiment using a 50-100 kilowatt capacity mounted laser gun in Xinjiang province. The target was a low orbit satellite with a tilt distance of 600 kilometers. The diameter of the telescope firing the laser beam is 0.6 meters wide. The accuracy of acquisition, tracking and pointing is less than 5 microradians._

_Three researchers, Gao Minghui, Zeng Yuquang and Wang Zhihong disclosed plan for even more powerful ASAT lasers in The Chinese Optics journal in December 2013. 

All worked for the Changchun Institute for Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics – the leading center for laser weapons technology.

The plan proposed the building of a 5-ton chemical laser as a combat platform capable of destroying satellites in orbit. Given funding by the Chinese military, which is in charge of China’s space program, the anti-satellite laser could be deployed by 2023._

In another study that was led by Quan Wen, a researcher from the Information and Navigation College at China's Air Force Engineering University, with the help of the Institute of China Electronic Equipment System Engineering Company, laser used in removal of space debris have been investigated.
_The simulation results show that, debris removal is affected by inclination and RAAN, and laser station with the same inclination and RAAN as debris has the highest removal efficiency. It provides necessary theoretical basis for the deployment of space-based laser station and the further application of space debris removal by using space-based laser._

Although high secrecy is strictly enforced, one could compare the case of Tiangong-1 space laboratory with the ill-fated Phobos-Grunt Mars probe, that reentered over the South Eastern Pacific Ocean on 15 January 2011.

There was no random reentry over highly populated area. This time Tiangong-1 will also reenter over the Pacific Ocean, in a remotely controlled mode. 

This suggests that China will secretly use its laser ASAT stations, to produce a series of thrusts generated by heating until vaporizing the outer part of the spacecraft, thus lowering the perigee of Tiangong-1. Notice Tiangong-1 passes every day up to five times over China, heading south-Eastward toward the south Pacific.

Upon reaching the ultimate ~140 km altitude threshold, where a complete orbit is no longer possible, the coup de grâce will be given by piercing the forward part of the pressurized module, thus allowing all the remaining gaz to escape at high velocity, and generating an additional negative vector thrust (think of a coca cola bottle). 
Alternately, by piercing the propellant tank (i.e. Hydrazine) would even provide a more powerfull thrust, but the targeting requires a higher accuracy.

If this procedure succeedes, this would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean.

What makes the preparation for this highly risky space billiard operation possible is that China can count on its world fastest supercomputers. 
As reported by the state television CCTV13, it it took 20 days, instead of the otherwise 12 months, for China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, for simulating the numerical reentry prediction, which are in accordance with wind tunnel simulations. 


This is the least China could do, as even North Korea has already disclosed its own Korean-style Anti-Meteor Laser System, needed to protect its planned future Lunar base, back in a New Year 2018 show! 









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=d8770e7e953583e1e611f08e3ef7f07a
https://img.supmil.net/data/attachment/forum/201803/31/004032uiccctwukggkrdd3.png
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2465987-1-1.html



▲ Chinese official statement of 8 January 2018: *Tiangong-1 not to reenter uncontrolled*. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=d8770e7e953583e1e611f08e3ef7f07a
https://3c1703fe8d.site.internapcdn.net/newman/csz/news/800/2018/pointnemoisa.jpg

Officially called an "ocean point of inaccessibility," this watery graveyard for titanium fuel tanks and other high-tech space debris is better known to space junkies as Point Nemo, in honour of Jules Verne's fictional submarine captain.

Point Nemo is further from land than any other dot on the globe: 2,688 kilometres (about 1,450 miles) from the Pitcairn Islands to the north, one of the Easter Islands to the northwest, and Maher Island—part of Antarctica—to the South.

"Its most attractive feature for controlled re-entries is that nobody is living there," said Stijn Lemmens, a space debris expert at the European Space Agency in Darmstadt, Germany.

"Coincidentally, it is also biologically not very diverse. So it gets used as a dumping ground—'space graveyard' would be a more polite term—mainly for cargo spacecraft," he told AFP.

Some 250 to 300 spacecraft—which have mostly burned up as they carved a path through Earth's atmosphere—have been laid to rest there, he said.

By far the largest object descending from the heavens to splash down at Point Nemo, in 2001, was Russia's MIR space lab, which weighed 120 tonnes.

"It is routinely used nowadays by the (Russian) Progress capsules, which go back-and-forth to the International Space Station (ISS)," said Lemmens.

The massive, 420-tonne ISS also has a rendezvous with destiny at Point Nemo, in 2024.

In future, most spacecraft will be "designed for demise" with materials that melt at lower temperatures, making them far less likely to survive re-entry and hit Earth's surface.

Both NASA and the ESA, for example, are switching from titanium to alumium in the manufacture of fuel tanks.

China hoisted Tiangong-1, it's first manned space lab, into space in 2011. It was slated for a controlled re-entry but ground engineers lost control in March 2016 of the eight-tonne craft in March 2016, which is when it began its descent toward a fiery end.

The chances of anyone getting hit by debris from Tiangong-1 are vanishingly small, less than one in 12 trillion, according to the ESA.

"Nemo," by the way, means "no one" in Latin.

https://phys.org/news/2018-03-nemo-...e=menu&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=item-menu



▲ Official designated reentry area for Tiangong-1: 'Point Nemo' is a watery graveyard for titanium fuel tanks and other high-tech space debris 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://aerospace.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/TG-1_Coverage_Plot_Annotated.png
http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/tiangong-1-reentry/



▲ Map of Tiangong-1 ground track 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/imag...grunt/reentry/reentry_map_2012_01_15_Cb_1.jpg
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/phobos_grunt_reentry.html



▲ An official map of the Phobos-Grunt reentry released by Roskosmos by 20:00 Moscow Time on Jan. 15, 2012.
Notice the similarity with Tiangong-1 regarding the relative location of the impact zone and the ASAT laser stations!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/W020130723291509035315.jpg
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/t20130723_3575267.html



▲ Space imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station. 中国天山部署战略反卫星激光武器







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=610e7588b4220ee55ba29235a81a9716
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2016/07/06/1467809618648020.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/css/Tiangong-1/Tiangong-1.html



▲ China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, used for simulating the numerical reentry prediction of Tiangong-1.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=610e7588b4220ee55ba29235a81a9716
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2016/08/17/1471423133118440.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/css/Tiangong-1/Tiangong-1.html



▲ China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, used for simulating the numerical reentry prediction of Tiangong-1.
Note that the space lab will present its APAS docking ring forward due to the overall aerodynamics and especially the solar pannels at the rear section, therefore allowing a good view and stable laser targeting of the said frontal section.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; Video published on Jan 1, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4671/38881704724_bc097d03e2_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/38881704724/



▲ 10 North Korean astronauts combining beams of laser to thwart a meteor shower as depicted in a New Year 2018 show







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; At T=41:33 Combined laser beams used to protect the North Korean Lunar base from meteor shower, in a New Year 2018 show. Video published on Jan 1, 2018






Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!


* ______________________________________*​

*2. Background*
*The Opening Solar Concentrator*

*"*_*Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor, World’s Oldest Solar Device *

During the sixth century BCE, Confucius wrote about the common use of curved mirrors shaped from shiny metal to concentrate the rays of the sun for making fire. These became known as yang-suis – translating to solar ignitors, or burning mirrors.

According to the great philosopher, upon waking up the eldest son would attach a solar ignitor to his belt as he dressed for the day. It was his duty to focus the solar rays onto kindling to start the family’s cooking fire.

According to another early text, the Zhouli, which describes rituals dating far back into Chinese antiquity, “The Directors of the Sun Fire have the duty of transferring with burning mirrors the brilliant flames of the sun to torches for sacrifice.”

Although scholars found over the years many ancient texts discussing solar ignitors, the discovery of an extant yang sui eluded them for centuries. Quite recently came the Eureka moment. Digging up a tomb that dated to about 3,000 years ago, a team of archaeologists found in the hand of a skeleton a bowl-shaped metal object. While the inner side could have passed for a wok, the exterior trough had a handle in its center. That’s what caught the eye of the two archaeologist in charge of the dig, Lu Demming and Zhai Keyong. They immediately brought the relic back to the local museum and ordered its specialists to make a mold from the original and then cast a copy in bronze.

After polishing its curved surface to a high degree of reflectance, the inquisitive archaeologists focused sunlight onto a piece of tinder just as the eldest son would have done so many years past, and in seconds the combustible material burst into flames. “This verified without a doubt that the purpose of the artifact is to make fire,” Lu and Zhai later wrote, assured of having found the oldest solar device in the history of humanity.

Now that the world could see what a real yang-sui looked like, museums retrospectively identified 20 more previously unclassified objects as solar ignitors. Multiple molds for turning out yang suislater found at a Bronze Age foundry in Shanxi province, close to the first find, suggest a mass market once existed for them. In fact, yang suis were probably as ubiquitous in early China as are matches and lighters today. The yang sui “should be regarded as one of the great inventions of ancient Chinese history,” remarked its discoverers, impressed by the ability of their forefathers to figure out the complex optics for such optimal performance so early in time.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://1882.img.pp.sohu.com.cn/images/2011/4/7/17/29/u131742818_12fe87bbcb9g215.jpg
http://liujingyou100.blog.sohu.com/170966592.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6k-jpg.462074/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6K.jpg
http://s9.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001n7IPZzy6SUaPoNjWc8&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4af8f35f0102vkmc.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6m-jpg.462075/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6M.jpg
http://s3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001Myf17zy6TZcD1TkC82&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_615e1d510102vmlx.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aaa878e4c1bc4a207b079d78e7f2f421
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/img/9dd4a648-5526-463b-8a34-06507ef16dbc.jpg
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/share_p.html



▲ Flashforward: Korean-style Gigantic Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor?


Source:
http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=g5Z...0gjx417MbY5GY4Td0zcZXuadDnxbftC2jaaYWfhpkvj-_
http://cleantechnica.com/2014/06/05/worlds-oldest-solar-device/
*,,*​​_







Due to the atmospheric turbulence, targeting is made difficult, increasing with the magnification power. 
The image is constantly perturbed by the flowing air like the reflected image over a watery surface.

But to be able to target smaller part of an orbiting spacecraft, the aperture of the optics must be increased.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...ip-Smith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391_lg.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...hilip-Smith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391.gif
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...ith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391_fpthumb.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143568&PHPSESSID=9q6gcm5iee723kd6e34p8m5n30



▲ ISS Max 62° Pass On 3/25/18, through an Aperture 355.6 mm (14 in), Focal Length 3910 mm (154 in) optical instrument ( Hedge HD 14 with a 1.6X barlow and red Astrodon filter on my ZWO ASI290 mono camera). March 25, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=939dada2d4a7a214dcec30aa87c0dade
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...th-Tiangong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386_lg.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...Smith-Tiangong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386.gif
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...angong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386_fpthumb.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143600&PHPSESSID=prr4oq6v2u05cfdacaapfgtsu6



▲ Chinese Space Station Tiangong 1 on 01-20-18 from Manorville, NY USA. Max pass was 62° at 17:58:37pm EST. The telescope was an Edge HD 14 with a 2X barlow. Imaging camera was ZWO ASI174 mono with an Astrodon red filter. 

Thus two solutions. Space based platforms totally immune to the atmospheric turbulences or any stratospheric, near-space platforms. Alternately, ground-based platform operating at the highest altitude possible in order to reduce the atmospheric effect like the Tianshan Mountain or Tibetan Peaks.

For the ground-based platform, the use of adaptive optics (AO) are needed to counter the turbulence.

Current AO Systems require a guide “star”. Using adaptive optics to compensate for atmospherically induced wavefront distortions requires a remote beacon.
For a satellite the beacon can be a retroreflector illuminated by a ground-based laser.
Synthetic beacons, generated by laser backscatter from the atmosphere, offer a solution to this problem.
These beacons are produced by using Rayleigh backscatter, or scattering by the air molecules, at altitudes below 20 km, or by using resonant backscatter from the mesospheric sodium layer at an altitude of approximately 90 km.

iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1086/423904/pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.8 Part2*

*3. The "12 March 2018" laser strikes event*

Confirming earlier assessment, the Chinese PLA ASAT laser stations seem to have already proceeded with their first in a series of corrective laser surgical pinpoint accuracy strikes, as shown in the sudden increased decay rate of Tiangong-1 correlated by the official TLE of March 12! 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ It is clearly visible an anomalous burst from the TLE 18070.1268 (March 11) to 18072.1107 (March 13), 6 consecutive TLEs.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ After the big variation in the decay rate on March 12, the totally controlled reentry is predicted at a slightly earlier date: 2-3 April 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=40b1296e07e8c954beaef6a4ab6e700d
http://
http://stdkmd.com/sat/?cr=12656&eq=....14861077888228622&tz=UTC&y=20180312114635000



▲ Groundtrack of a very good pass of Tiangong-1 over China's laser stations on 12 March 2018, especially a frontal approach over Tianshan ASAT station!







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYQMBjVUMAE1kHU.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/973917021594255361



▲ Attitude and Inclination of Tiangong-1, as of 14 March 2018: totally controlled reentry is predicted for 2-3 April 2018

Coincidence? I think not!









* ______________________________________*​

*4. Post-"12 March 2018" event's analysis*

*Latest post-"12 March 2018" astrophotographies of China's orbital space laboratory Tiangong-1*

Notice the regular and constant brightness of the path, indicating a stable attitude with no tumbling after the first laser strikes! 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYKeyPDVoAIlcka.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973515308710313984
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報1.3等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度29°(方位28°)。3/13, 19:06~18:08 頃、太陽高度-10°。明るい＆雲多い,と状況悪かったが、ちらっと見えました。。 露出10秒x6枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 13 March 2018, 19:06~18:08 JST, 10 seconds x 6, fisheye, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.3







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYPwEMcVMAArZN2.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973886180964974593
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報0.5等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度48°(方位31°)。18:54~18:56 頃、太陽高度-7~-8°。昨日よりも更に明るいが雲は無かった。目視出来たような・・・。画像調整強。 露出5秒x21枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング 



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 14 March 2018, 18:54~18:56 JST, 5 seconds x 21, f/4 ISO 100, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 0.5

For comparison, Tiangong-2, without any tumbling and with stable attitude:







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYCk-4zU0AA1E2P.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/972959236274601984
#天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。3月12日 5:20~5:21, 予報1.0等級。最高通過点高度67°。影出からMax高度を少し過ぎたあたりまで。アルクトゥルスと北斗七星の間を通過。1、2枚目が空いたのは連写用レリーズのロック忘れ。 追尾(ポータブル赤道儀) 露出20秒×4枚 比較明合成, 



▲ TIANGONG 2 pass between Arcturus and Uras Major captured from Tanegashima on 12 March 2018, 5:20~5:21 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/3.2, ISO 2500, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.0




* ______________________________________*​

*5. Official Chinese statement after the "12 March 2018" event*

More smoking gun, or rather smoking lasers!



Chinese official statement, suggesting a successful first series of laser strikes:

*"*_*Descent of China’s Tiangong-1 will not cause damage to earth: expert*

March 14, 2018

According to the latest information issued by China’s manned space engineering office, since Feb. 25 to Mar. 4, 2018, Tiangong-1 was orbiting in stable condition and good shape at an average height of about 251.5 kilometers (perigee height: 238.6 km; apogee height: 264.4 km; orbital inclination: 42.79 degrees).

China has been monitoring Tiangong-1, Zhu said, adding that the space lab will burn up after entering the atmosphere and the remaining *wreckage will fall into a designated area of the sea*, without endangering the Earth’s surface.

Aerospace expert Pang Zhihao explained that an international tradition to handle retired large spacecrafts operated at near-earth orbits is to let them fall to an abyssal zone in *southern Pacific Ocean far away from the continents*.

Being called the “graveyard of spacecraft”, the water was the falling location for Mir space station and Progress spacecraft of Russia, and the Compton Gamma Ray Observatory of the US, Pang added.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0314/c90000-9437070.html
*,,*​​_
Coincidence? I think not!









* ______________________________________*​
*6. The geomagnetic storm of 19 March 2018*

Due to severe space weather caused by solar activities, a geomagnetic storm on 19 March 2018 is resulting in an increased decay rate, accelerating the date of reentry of Tiangong-1, around 3 April±1 day.









Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DY0gAXLVwAE2J5h.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/976472731217641472



▲ Geomagnetic storm on 19 March 2018

Radar imagery indicating a good physical integrity of Tiangong-1, allowing the final coup de grâce that will be given by piercing the forward part of the pressurized module, thus allowing all the remaining gaz to escape at high velocity, and generating an additional negative vector thrust (think of a coca cola bottle). This would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/pr...mg.large.jpg/1521630436722_09022017-22000.jpg
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/presse-medien/pressemitteilungen/wiedereintritt_tiangong-1.html



▲ Tiangong-1 image taken with radiotelescope at Fraunhofer on 21.3.2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/pr...mg.large.jpg/1521630436722_02022018-45000.jpg
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/presse-medien/pressemitteilungen/wiedereintritt_tiangong-1.html



▲ Tiangong-1 image taken with radiotelescope at Fraunhofer on 21.3.2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.8 Part3*

*7. Tiangong-1's final week*

Notice a forecast by some Western media, made 24 March 2018, confirming the last pass over China's Tianshan ASAT laser station before ending in the southern hemisphere. But the reentry zone is a little bit farther than in the South Pacific, continuing Northeastward in the South Atlantic, as no *coup de grâce* laser strikes have been modeled for the numerical simulation.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
http://www.satview.org/graphics/forec_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to the forecast made by Satview.org on 24 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the South Atlantic on Monday, 02 Apr 2018 at 21:22 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
http://
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZDb74AVwAExiQN.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/977523335805337600



▲ Other forecasts as of 24 March 2018: ESA 30 March-3 April; Aerospace 3.5 April±3 days; Chinese forum 2 April±1 day 

Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 24 March 2018, indicates that 31 March will be sunny and with some clouds at night, 1 April sunny and rainy at night, 2 April sunny and cloudy at night, 3 April sunny and with some clouds at night, meaning that the conditions for a laser targeting might not be optimal but still feasible.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=60808685c27e70b90146b54ff7f27f7b
http://
http://www.syqx.net/tianshan/10.html



▲ Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station, as of 24 March 2018: 31 March sunny and with some clouds at night, 1 April sunny and rainy at night, 2 April sunny and cloudy at night, 3 April sunny and with some clouds at night.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=fa6d965488eb2146e3f0ab7983ddd0e8
http://www.satview.org/graphics/forec_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to the forecast made by Satview.org on 25 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Monday, 02 Apr 2018 at 3:09 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 29 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 01 Apr 2018 at 00:52 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZYIpHWV4AAkLLF.jpg:large
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/978979742555648000



▲ Other forecasts as of 29 March 2018: 
China Manned Space 1 April±1 day (UTC+8) 
ESA 31 March-1 April afternoon; 
JSpOC 1 April 00:52±15 hours (UTC);
Aerospace 1.1 April±1.0 days (UTC);
Chinese forum 2 April±1 day (UTC+8)

*China Manned Space Engineering Office's (CMS) first official forecast *

天宫一号目标飞行器轨道状态公告（3月28日）

据中国载人航天工程办公室发布，2018年3月28日，天宫一号运行在平均高度约202.3公里的轨道上（近地点高度约193.9公里、远地点高度约210.8公里、倾角约42.67度），预计北京时间2018年4月1日±1天再入大气层。


Note: 
"姿态稳定" (stable attitude) no longer mentioned since 19 March 2018
"形态未发生异常" (no anomaly occurred) no longer mentioned since 28 March 2018.

http://www.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/3/28/art_810_32396.html


Note: 

" 2018-3-29:
一直宣传是失去联系(就是失去控制)，但老强调姿态稳定。
应该不是天宫一号内部整体断电了，否则姿态控制系统也将失效。这样的话，要么是宣传撒谎，姿态已经不稳定了，还说稳定；要么就是天宫的部分系统断电，至少姿态控制系统还能正常工作。"

https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=2465737&pid=75911131








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://
https://maximusphotography.wordpress.com/2018/03/28/tiangong-1-solar-transit-march-28-2018/



▲ Tiangong-1 28 March 2018 solar transit. Equipment: 150mm F/5 Refractor, Baader Herschel wedge, ASI 174MM, Red filter. 







Spoiler: Links



http://
https://maximusphotography.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/tiangong1-6fps.gif
https://maximusphotography.wordpress.com/2018/03/28/tiangong-1-solar-transit-march-28-2018/



▲ Tiangong-1 28 March 2018 solar transit. Equipment: 150mm F/5 Refractor, Baader Herschel wedge, ASI 174MM, Red filter. 

From the above ground images, it is obvious that the APAS docking ring is no longer pointed forward, as very small period rotations have been observed.







Spoiler: Links



http://
https://media.giphy.com/media/BZhymY15wKUiI4GJ39/giphy.gif
https://twitter.com/Fraunhofer_FHRe/status/978616595609157635



▲ Highly topical radar image video of Tiangong-1 based on data recorded 27 March 2018. Altitude: 200,5 km perigee, Rotation speed has increased, now 2,2°/s -> 2:23 min per one turn







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...rackcdn.com/Ron-Myers-IMG_3317_1522416927.jpg
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...kcdn.com/Ron-Myers-IMG_3317_1522416927_lg.jpg
Camera Used: Canon Canon EOS REBEL T4i
Exposure Time: 5/1
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO: 800
Date Taken: 2018:03:30 06:20:47

Thin clouds.Canon T4i,155 mm,
5 sec. Doomed space station
transits sky quickly. 
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143625&PHPSESSID=o3rthr4phadhbv7kjcmt17rkk5



▲ Tiangong-1 Pass By Jupiter. March 30, 2018 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZiXl0DVwAA-Nyj.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/979700667693481984



▲ Other forecasts as of 30 March 2018: 
China Manned Space 1 April±1 day (UTC+8) 
ESA 31 March night-1 April late evening (UTC); 
JSpOC 1 April 21:29±10 hours (UTC);
Aerospace 1 April 20:30±14 hours (UTC);
Chinese forum 1 April 12:00±18 hours (UTC+8)







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 30 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 01 Apr 2018 at 00:52 UTC 

Notice, the European Space Agency Space Debris Office (ESA) inacurrate forcast is due to the wrong assumption that a high-speed stream of particles from the sun, which was expected to reach Earth and influence our planet's geomagnetic field on March 30th, did not, in fact, have any effect. This means that the density of the upper atmosphere, through which Tiangong-1 is moving, did not increase as ESA predicted. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 31 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 01 Apr 2018 at 21:29 UTC 

*Real time tracking:*







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://
http://www.viaspace.cn/tiangong-1.html



▲ Real time tracking and forecast
太空网3月31日8:30分计算出的预测结果：天宫一号将于2018年4月1日22:00时±12小时重返地球大气层。 
再入时间：2018年4月1日22:00时±12小时
北京时间: 2018-03-31 06:06:29
平均高度：188.98千米
下降速度：6.35千米/天
当前经度：91.83度
当前纬度：32.96度
http://www.viaspace.cn/tiangong-1.html


*Real time forecast:*
http://www.viaspace.cn/Scattermap.html


* ______________________________________*​

*8. Tiangong-1's final day*

*China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMS) official forecast on 1 April 2018*

天宫一号目标飞行器轨道状态公告（4月1日）

据中国载人航天工程办公室发布，2018年4月1日8时，天宫一号运行在平均高度约167.6公里的轨道上（近地点高度约161.0公里、远地点高度约174.3公里、倾角约42.70度），预计北京时间2018年4月2日再入大气层。
信息来源：中国载人航天工程办公室

On-Orbit Status Update for Tianggong-1 (Apr.1)

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency(CMSA),at 8 am, Apr.1,2018, Tiangong-1 stayed at an average altitude of about 167.6 km (perigee:161.0 km; apogee:174.3 km; inclination:42.70°). The estimated reentry window is 2 April, Beijing time.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/1/art_1763_32415.html


1 April 2018 TLE (0500 UTC):

TIANGONG 1 
1 37820U 11053A 18091.00304286 .02715064 91996-5 19001-3 0 9990
2 37820 42.7428 200.6065 0007470 347.8126 12.9725 16.40004788373879







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 1 April 2018 03:08 UTC, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 02 Apr 2018 at 00:15 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZquJ9NUQAE26HW?format=jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/980287840184516609



▲ Other forecasts as of 1 April 2018: 
China Manned Space 2 April (UTC+8) 
ESA 1 April afternoon-2 April early morning (UTC); 
JSpOC 2 April 0:15±6 hours (UTC);
Aerospace 1 April 20:30±7 hours (UTC);
Chinese forum (航天爱好者网) 2 April 5:00±10 hours (UTC+8)

Note: From the chart, the Apogee's altitude is seen temporarily rising as the perigee is lowering. Possibly due to external factor, maybe simply the barycentre during the Full Moon.


Fenyun-2 weather imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 March 2018, indicates that most of China including Anhui and Sichuan have clear sky, unlike Tianshan that is suffering from a band of clouds coming from the North-West, meaning that the conditions for a ground-based laser targeting might not be optimal. The alternative would be to delay the laser firing, a little bit until nighttime.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
http://image.data.cma.cn/vis/P_WXCL...XCL_ASC_E99_ACHN_LNO_PY_20180401031500000.JPG
http://data.cma.cn/data/online.html?t=3



▲ Fenyun-2 weather imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 March 2018, indicates that most of China including Anhui and Sichuan have clear sky, unlike Tianshan that is suffering from a band of clouds coming from the North-West, meaning that the conditions for a laser targeting might not be optimal. The alternative would be to delay the laser firing, a little bit until nighttime.

Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 April 2018, indicates that 1 April will be cloudy but with clear sky at night, 2 April cloudy and clear sky at night.

4月1日天山天气概况：今天：多云,气温:6℃ ~ -1℃；明天：多云,气温:8℃ ~ -3℃； 后天：多云,气温:7℃ ~ -1℃；

天山1日天气: 白天 多云 -1℃ 西北风3-4级转4-5级 ； 夜间 晴 6℃ 西北风3-4级转4-5级 ；
天山2日天气: 白天 多云 -3℃ 西北风3-4级转<3级 ； 夜间 晴 8℃ 西北风3-4级转<3级 ；

http://www.syqx.net/tianshan15tian/







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
http://
http://www.syqx.net/tianshan/10.html



▲ Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 April 2018, indicates that 1 April will be cloudy but with clear sky at night, 2 April cloudy and clear sky at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Tiangong I re-enters the atmosphere this morning*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-02 07:18
















Photo taken on June 13, 2013 shows the screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center showing the Shenzhou X manned spacecraft conducting an automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong I space module and the view outside the propelling module of the Shenzhou X manned spacecraft (L, down). [Photo/Xinhua]

China's first space lab, Tiangong I, re-entered the Earth's atmosphere at 8:15 am and later fell into the central part of the South Pacific Ocean, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

During the re-entry process, most of the spacecraft's body burnt out, it said in a statement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980614448745406465

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

JSCh said:


> *Tiangong I re-enters the atmosphere this morning*
> By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-02 07:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 13, 2013 shows the screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center showing the Shenzhou X manned spacecraft conducting an automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong I space module and the view outside the propelling module of the Shenzhou X manned spacecraft (L, down). [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> China's first space lab, Tiangong I, re-entered the Earth's atmosphere at 8:15 am and later fell into the central part of the South Pacific Ocean, according to the China Manned Space Agency.
> 
> During the re-entry process, most of the spacecraft's body burnt out, it said in a statement.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980614448745406465


 
Ideal Position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980616237406400518

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980623969563881473

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.8 Part4*

*9. The coup de grâce *







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
https://3c1703fe8d.site.internapcdn.net/newman/csz/news/800/2018/chinahasapla.jpg
https://phys.org/news/2018-01-china-space-junk-lasers.html


▲ Artistic representation of the controlled reentry of Tiangong-1 through PLA ASAT laser beams

Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!


*GO SHENGUANG ( 神光: DIVINE LIGHT)! GO TIANSHAN ASAT BRIGADE! GO PLA!*



*China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMS) official forecast on 2 April 2018*

On-Orbit Status Update for Tianggong-1 (Apr.2)

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency(CMSA),at 5 am, Apr.2,2018, Tiangong-1 stayed at an average altitude of about 138.8 km (perigee: 136.0 km; apogee: 141.6 km; inclination:42.70°). The estimated reentry time is at 8:49 am (the earliest time is at 8:11 am and the latest time is at 9:33 am ), 2 April, Beijing time. The reentry center is located at 19.4°W and 10.2°S.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/2/art_1763_32418.html


On-Orbit Status Update for Tianggong-1 (Apr.2)

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency(CMSA),at 6:20 am, Apr.2,2018, Tiangong-1 stayed at an average altitude of about132.75 km (perigee:130.9 km; apogee: 134.6 km; inclination:42.70°). The estimated reentry time is at 8:42 am (the earliest time is at 8:24 am and the latest time is at 9:01 am ), 2 April, Beijing time. The reentry center is located at 40.4°W and 27.4°S.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/2/art_1763_32421.html


Tiangong-1 reenters the atmosphere

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency (CMSA), through monitoring and analysis by Beijing Aerospace Control Center (BACC) and related agencies, Tiangong-1 reentered the atmosphere at about 8:15 am, 2 April, Beijing time. The reentry falling area located in the central region of South Pacific. Most of the devices were ablated during the reentry process.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/2/art_1763_32429.html


2 April 2018 TLE (0500 UTC):

TIANGONG 1 
1 37820U 11053A 18091.67159643 .06702538 93469-5 14209-3 0 9996
2 37820 42.7393 196.1141 0005983 335.0657 25.0237 16.46560555373989

USSTRATCOM OFFICIAL MESSAGE

The TIANGONG 1 satellite reentered the atmosphere Apr/02/2018 at 00:16 UTC with an approximate error of +/- 1 minute(s)







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=9077124fbea33483ddeeb12874750ee1
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U


▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) OFFICIAL MESSAGE reported by Satview.org on 2 April 2018, the space lab TIANGONG 1 satellite reentered the atmosphere Apr/02/2018 at 00:16 UTC with an approximate error of +/- 1 minute(s)











Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=9077124fbea33483ddeeb12874750ee1
http://stdkmd.com/sat/?cr=25883&eq=1&es=1&i=0,1&n=1&op=1&q=37820&ta=143&ts=-0.13542230959692922&tz=UTC&y=20180402001600000


▲ Groundtrack of a very good pass of Tiangong-1 over China's laser stations on 2 March 2018, especially a frontal approach over Tianshan ASAT station, followed by a perfectly remote-controlled reentry over the South Pacific!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=9077124fbea33483ddeeb12874750ee1
https://img.supmil.net/data/attachment/forum/201804/02/095519odzh89100rwc1eco.png
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2466588-1-1.html


▲ Reentry near Mutaura, Tuamotu Archipelago.
先辟个谣，网上无论国内还是国外发表的再入照片都是假的，无论新西兰还是圣保罗都是看不到这次的落点的！
根据中美权威官方分析，本次落点的位置如下： 周围几乎没人，如果有这附近岛屿人拍的照片到可能是真的再入现场照片，其他地区都是假的


* ______________________*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Russia & China to merge satellite tracking systems into one global navigation giant*
Published time: 1 Apr, 2018 12:21
Edited time: 1 Apr, 2018 13:29

Moscow and Beijing will team up to create an integrated navigation system based on Russia’s Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS) and the Chinese BeiDou. The system will cover most of Eurasia.

The countries will reportedly negotiate the merger in May at the International Conference on Advanced Technologies in Manufacturing and Materials Engineering in the Chinese city of Harbin, Izvestia daily reports.

The initiative to merge the two separate systems is the result of a proposal made by the Chinese authorities to the Russian Federal Space Agency, Roscosmos. It is intended to create a joint global navigation satellite system, covering the countries of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, which include China, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Russia, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, India and Pakistan.

The new system will allow the partners to share data on the positions of navigation satellite groups, improve working efficiency in a real-time environment, and to exchange corrections, where necessary. At the same time, Russian GLONASS may significantly broaden its user base.

_“If the project is implemented, it will allow for an improvement in accuracy for both systems,”_said a Roscosmos spokesperson, as quoted by the media.

If successful, the project will divide the entire world into two zones of influence by two united systems GLONASS-BeiDou and GPS-Galileo, operated by the US and the European Union, according to Andrey Ionin, a member of the Russian Academy of Cosmonautics.

Global Positioning System (GPS), the world’s oldest Global Navigation Satellite System, began operations in 1978 to provide location information and navigation to missile submarines and surface ships. The system was also used for hydrographic and geodetic surveying by the US army. The system was opened to civilian and commercial use in 1994. GPS currently operates 31 satellite constellations.

Russia’s GLONASS became operational in 1993. The navigation system has 27 satellites in orbit and all are operational. It is run by the Russian Aerospace Defense Forces and is currently the second alternative navigational system in operation.

Galileo is the European global navigation system, which is available for civilian and commercial use. It is a joint project by the European Space Agency and the European GNSS Agency. At present, there are 22 operational satellites out of a projected 30. Galileo started working in 2016 and is expected to reach full operational capability by 2020.

Chinese BeiDou was put into operation 2000 with limited coverage and navigation services offered mainly to users in China and neighboring regions. The system currently has a total of 22 operational satellites in orbit and the full constellation is projected to reach 35 satellites.

Japan and India are also developing their own regional navigation satellite systems. The Japanese Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS) is currently under construction. This is expected to become fully operational by the end of the current year. It will have seven satellites and four have already been sent into orbit.

The Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS) covers India and nearby regions, extending up to 1,500km. Its seven satellites are currently in orbit, but the first one has been out of operation after all rubidium atomic clocks on board failed in 2017.


Russia & China to merge satellite tracking systems into one global navigation giant — RT Business News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

I don't like the idea of merging the 2 systems.


----------



## JSCh

*China, Algeria to enhance cooperation in aerospace field*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-03 05:54:13|Editor: Mengjie






Representatives from China and Algeria pose for photos during an on-orbit delivery ceremony for Algeria's first communication satellite, Alcomsat-1, in Algiers, Algeria, April 1, 2018. China said Monday that it expects to boost its cooperation with Algeria in the field of aerospace technology. (Xinhua)

ALGIERS, April 2 (Xinhua) -- China said Monday that it expects to boost its cooperation with Algeria in the field of aerospace technology.

Yang Baohua, deputy general manager of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, said that China expects substantive cooperation in other follow-up projects in the field.

Yang and other representatives from China took part on Sunday in an on-orbit delivery ceremony for Algeria's first communication satellite, Alcomsat-1, with the Algerian Space Agency.

Alcomsat-1 was sent to the scheduled orbit from China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center on Dec. 11, 2017. Afterwards, both sides conducted satellite on-orbit testing and completed an on-orbit review.

This project is an important manifestation of the comprehensive strategic partnership between China and Algeria, Yang said, adding that it created a good precedent for increased cooperation between the two sides in the aerospace field.

He said the successful delivery of the satellite is the result of a four-year hard work by scientists and researchers of scientific institutions from both countries.

With a designed life of 15 years, Alcomsat-1 will be used by Algeria for broadcast and television, emergency communication, distance education, e-governance, enterprise communication, broadband access and satellite-based navigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch remote sensing satellites for Pakistan in June*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-03 19:31:26|Editor: Yurou






File pic: China launches remote sensing satellites on a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 26, 2017. As the third batch of the Yaogan-30 project, the satellites will conduct electromagnetic environmental probes and other experiments. (Xinhua/Liang Keyan)

BEIJING, April 3 (Xinhua) -- China is to launch two remote sensing satellites for Pakistan in June this year, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT) website.

It will be the first international commercial launch for a Long March-2C rocket for around 18 years after it carried Motorola's Iridium satellites into orbit in 1999.

The rocket will also carry the China-France Oceanography Satellite into space in September this year, CALVT said.

The satellite will monitor ocean wind and waves.

Long March-2C rockets are mainly used to send satellites into low Earth or Sun-synchronous orbits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China receives data from three Gaofen-1 satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-04 16:06:03|Editor: Zhou Xin




BEIJING, April 4 (Xinhua) -- China Wednesday received the first package of data from the three high-resolution Gaofen-1 satellites launched on March 31, according to the Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The package of data with a total size of 166.31 gigabytes was received by the remote sensing satellite ground station in Miyun on the outskirts of Beijing.

Ground stations in south China's Sanya and northwest China's Kashgar all received real time image data from the satellites.

The three satellites form a constellation and will be used in fields such as land and resources surveys, disaster monitoring, emergency response, environmental protection and agriculture.

The satellites, developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, have a designed life of six years.

Ground stations in Miyun, Kashgar, Sanya, Kunming, as well as one in the Arctic, are responsible for receiving the data.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980616237406400518
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980623969563881473


From China Manned Space Agency news release -> 归去来兮——追忆天宫一号-中国载人航天工程网

2018年4月2日8时15分左右，遨游太空6年多的天宫一号，在中国航天人的实时监测和全程跟踪下，在预测的时间和范围内再入大气层，化作流星，凤凰涅磐，不留下一丝遗憾，归隐中心点位于西经163.1度、南纬14.6度的安宁寂静的南太平洋。​
confirmed Tiangong-1 reentered on 2nd April, 2018 8:15 BJT at 163.1W, 14.6S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

高分一号-02, 03, 04

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches Yaogan 31-1 satellites into orbit*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-10 13:30















A Long March 4C carrier rocket blasts off at 12:25 pm at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert of the country's northwest, April 10, 2018. [Photo/China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp] 

China used a Long March 4C carrier rocket on Tuesday to lift four satellites into orbit, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the major contractor of the country's space programs.

The rocket blasted off at 12:25 pm at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert of the country's northwest, successfully placing three Yaogan 31-1 satellites and an experimental satellite into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

https://thediplomat.com/2018/04/revealed-chinas-nuclear-capable-air-launched-ballistic-missile/

China is developing and has been flight-testing a nuclear-capable air-launched ballistic missile (ALBM) along with a new long-range strategic bomber to deliver it, The Diplomat has learned.

According to U.S. government sources with knowledge of the latest intelligence assessments on the Chinese People’s Liberation Army, China has conducted five flight tests of the unnamed missile. The U.S. intelligence community is calling the new missile the CH-AS-X-13.

The missile was first tested in December 2016 and was most recently tested in the last week of January 2018, according to one source. In recent years, the directors of the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) have made reference to this nuclear-capable ALBM in their two most recent on-record worldwide threat assessments.

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access.
The two most recent tests of the system involved aerial launches off a modified H-6K strategic bomber capable of being refueled while in the air.

The new bomber, dubbed the H6X1/H-6N by the U.S. intelligence community, has been modified from standard variant H-6s for the ALBM delivery mission. The modifications have been made by Xi’an Aircraft Industrial Corporation, the manufacturer of all H-6 bomber variants since the late-1950s. The H6X1/H-6N may have been the subject of speculation in August 2017, when an image of an unidentified H-6 variant appeared on Chinese social media.

The CH-AS-X-13, meanwhile, is a two-stage, solid-fuel ballistic missile with a 3,000 kilometer range; it is likely a variant of the DF-21 medium-range ballistic missile. The missile may use lighter weight composite materials in its airframe to reduce the necessary carry weight for the bomber.

The H6X1/H-6N is assessed to have a combat radius of nearly 6,000 kilometers — a significant improvement from older H-6 variants. As a system for nuclear delivery, the CH-AS-X-13 on the H6X1/H-6N, assuming a launch from the edge of the bomber’s combat radius, will be capable of threatening targets in the contiguous United States, Hawaii, and Alaska.

According to a source who spoke with The Diplomat, the U.S. intelligence community assesses that the CH-AS-X-13 will be ready for deployment by 2025.

This is in line with a September 2016 announcement by People’s Liberation Army Air Force General Ma Xiaotan, referenced in the U.S. Department of Defense’s 2017 report on Chinese military power, that China would develop a new generation of long-range strategic bombers to be deployed around the mid-2020s.

Aside from the H6X1/H-6N, China has developed the H-6 into a range of support and attack roles. The H-6K, for instance, is capable of delivering standoff range CJ-20 land-attack cruise missiles with precision guidance. These bombers have conducted missions across the so-called First Island Chain, into the western Pacific.

Additionally, the People’s Liberation Army Navy operates the H-6G, which is designed for anti-ship and maritime support missions.

In recent years, senior U.S. intelligence officials have acknowledged the development of a nuclear-capable ALBM in China.

On March 6, 2018, Lt. Gen. Robert Ashley, in discussing the development of new Chinese long-range, precision-strike systems, said that “These capabilities are being augmented with two new air-launched ballistic missiles, one of which may include a nuclear payload.”

In May 2017, Lt. Gen. Vincent R. Stewart, the former director of the DIA, for the first time, referenced “two, new air-launched ballistic missiles, one of which may include a nuclear payload.”

It’s unclear if the conventional ALBM referenced in these DIA threat assessments is an alternate warhead configuration for the nuclear-capable system. A conventional variant of the CH-AS-X-13 could perform a long-range anti-ship role.

ALBMs are carried horizontally by aircraft and dropped prior to their engines igniting. Following ignition, the missile reorients toward a regular ballistic trajectory like any other ballistic missile.

Yankee had refer to it one years ago, here is more image:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TANAHH said:


> I don't like the idea of merging the 2 systems.


Yup. I don't see the point as eventually Baidou will have full world coverage


----------



## cirr

clarkgap said:


> https://thediplomat.com/2018/04/revealed-chinas-nuclear-capable-air-launched-ballistic-missile/
> 
> China is developing and has been flight-testing a nuclear-capable air-launched ballistic missile (ALBM) along with a new long-range strategic bomber to deliver it, The Diplomat has learned.
> 
> According to U.S. government sources with knowledge of the latest intelligence assessments on the Chinese People’s Liberation Army, China has conducted five flight tests of the unnamed missile. The U.S. intelligence community is calling the new missile the CH-AS-X-13.
> 
> The missile was first tested in December 2016 and was most recently tested in the last week of January 2018, according to one source. In recent years, the directors of the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) have made reference to this nuclear-capable ALBM in their two most recent on-record worldwide threat assessments.
> 
> Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access.
> The two most recent tests of the system involved aerial launches off a modified H-6K strategic bomber capable of being refueled while in the air.
> 
> The new bomber, dubbed the H6X1/H-6N by the U.S. intelligence community, has been modified from standard variant H-6s for the ALBM delivery mission. The modifications have been made by Xi’an Aircraft Industrial Corporation, the manufacturer of all H-6 bomber variants since the late-1950s. The H6X1/H-6N may have been the subject of speculation in August 2017, when an image of an unidentified H-6 variant appeared on Chinese social media.
> 
> The CH-AS-X-13, meanwhile, is a two-stage, solid-fuel ballistic missile with a 3,000 kilometer range; it is likely a variant of the DF-21 medium-range ballistic missile. The missile may use lighter weight composite materials in its airframe to reduce the necessary carry weight for the bomber.
> 
> The H6X1/H-6N is assessed to have a combat radius of nearly 6,000 kilometers — a significant improvement from older H-6 variants. As a system for nuclear delivery, the CH-AS-X-13 on the H6X1/H-6N, assuming a launch from the edge of the bomber’s combat radius, will be capable of threatening targets in the contiguous United States, Hawaii, and Alaska.
> 
> According to a source who spoke with The Diplomat, the U.S. intelligence community assesses that the CH-AS-X-13 will be ready for deployment by 2025.
> 
> This is in line with a September 2016 announcement by People’s Liberation Army Air Force General Ma Xiaotan, referenced in the U.S. Department of Defense’s 2017 report on Chinese military power, that China would develop a new generation of long-range strategic bombers to be deployed around the mid-2020s.
> 
> Aside from the H6X1/H-6N, China has developed the H-6 into a range of support and attack roles. The H-6K, for instance, is capable of delivering standoff range CJ-20 land-attack cruise missiles with precision guidance. These bombers have conducted missions across the so-called First Island Chain, into the western Pacific.
> 
> Additionally, the People’s Liberation Army Navy operates the H-6G, which is designed for anti-ship and maritime support missions.
> 
> In recent years, senior U.S. intelligence officials have acknowledged the development of a nuclear-capable ALBM in China.
> 
> On March 6, 2018, Lt. Gen. Robert Ashley, in discussing the development of new Chinese long-range, precision-strike systems, said that “These capabilities are being augmented with two new air-launched ballistic missiles, one of which may include a nuclear payload.”
> 
> In May 2017, Lt. Gen. Vincent R. Stewart, the former director of the DIA, for the first time, referenced “two, new air-launched ballistic missiles, one of which may include a nuclear payload.”
> 
> It’s unclear if the conventional ALBM referenced in these DIA threat assessments is an alternate warhead configuration for the nuclear-capable system. A conventional variant of the CH-AS-X-13 could perform a long-range anti-ship role.
> 
> ALBMs are carried horizontally by aircraft and dropped prior to their engines igniting. Following ignition, the missile reorients toward a regular ballistic trajectory like any other ballistic missile.
> 
> Yankee had refer to it one years ago, here is more image:
> View attachment 465187
> 
> View attachment 465188



What a load of crap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China opens first overseas center for BeiDou navigation satellite system in Tunisia *
Source: Xinhua | 2018-04-11 18:06:17 | Editor: huaxia



The China-Arab States BDS/GNSS Center, the first overseas center for China's indigenous BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), was officially inaugurated in Tunisia on April 11, 2018. (Xinhua photo)

TUNIS, April 11 (Xinhua) -- The China-Arab States BDS/GNSS Center, the first overseas center for China's indigenous BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), was officially inaugurated in Tunisia on Tuesday.

The center is established as a pilot project between China and the Tunisia-based Arab Information and Communication Technology Organization (AICTO), an Arab governmental organization under the Arab League, to promote the global application of the BDS, said Ran Chengqi, director of China Satellite Navigation Office.

"The center could serve as both a window to showcase the BDS, and a platform for promoting international exchanges and cooperation," Ran said.

Mohamed Ben Amor, secretary general of AICTO, hailed the center as a unique technology project for the Arab region and the entire world.

AICTO will "intensify its cooperation with China in the field of satellite navigation to boost technological advance and economic development in the region," Amor said.

For Khalil Amiri, Tunisia's secretary of state for scientific research, the BeiDou pilot project will help train satellite navigation scientists and develop digital economy in Arab countries.

"We are working closely with China to effectively access and develop win-win database services via BeiDou and other satellites for various uses," Amiri said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese willing to support Beidou navigation system*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-16 11:31:19|Editor: Xiang Bo




BEIJING, April 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese are now eagerly looking to its own navigation app that's expected to debut next month and greatly improve the navigation accuracy to within a meter.

Many netizens expressed the hope of shifting from GPS to China's own Beidou navigation and positioning system.

"I'm very happy to see that Chinese are willing to support Beidou," said Xu Ying, a Beidou navigation expert at the Academy of Opto-Electronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

However, she noted that downloading the app to a smartphone doesn't necessarily mean Chinese can use the Beidou system immediately.

"It's the chip installed in the smartphone that determines which navigation system to use. If your mobile phone doesn't support Beidou, no app can help," Xu said.

Many models of smartphone brands such as Huawei, Xiaomi, OnePlus, Meizhu, HTC and Nubia support Beidou, and more are expected in the future.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, Beidou aims to rival the U.S. GPS system, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo as an alternative global satellite navigation system. The project was formally launched in 1994. It began to serve China in 2000 and the Asia-Pacific region in 2012.

China plans to send 18 Beidou-3 satellites into space in 2018. The system is expected to provide navigation and positioning services to countries along the Belt and Road by late 2018. By around 2020, when the Beidou system goes global, it will have more than 30 satellites.

Over the past five years, the system has helped rescue more than 10,000 fishermen. More than 40,000 fishing vessels and around 4.8 million commercial vehicles in China have been equipped with Beidou, said Beidou spokesperson Ran Chengqi.

China has sold more than 50 million domestically manufactured chips connected to the Beidou navigation and positioning system in the past five years.

By 2020, the value of China's satellite navigation business is expected to surpass 400 billion yuan (about 58 billion U.S. dollars), of which 240 billion to 320 billion yuan will go to the Beidou system, Ran said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Any idea what this is?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.20










video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:fff05193ab05250c7981186b27aa6903

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

cirr said:


> Any idea what this is?



http://als.nmgnews.com.cn/system/2014/08/17/011518856.shtml
Airship Base

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

clarkgap said:


> http://als.nmgnews.com.cn/system/2014/08/17/011518856.shtml
> Airship Base

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> http://als.nmgnews.com.cn/system/2014/08/17/011518856.shtml
> Airship Base



Indeed: Airship base in Alxa League, Inner Mongolia autonomous region

see also:
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/regional/2014-11/14/content_18939503.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> View attachment 467912




However, that silver thing is Lockheed Martin's design

https://www.mitre.org/publications/project-stories/12-miles-high-an-integrated-airshipradar-is-on-the-horizon
https://www.mitre.org/sites/default/files/images/integrated-radar-airship-darpa1.jpg


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 200 days is up !!! They will be "back to earth" shortly after handover to new batch of volunteer.
> 
> * 200 days on "moon": China life support lab breaks record *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-26 14:06:33_|_Editor: Jiaxin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 26 (Xinhua) -- Two men and two women volunteered and spent 200 days in a simulated space lab in Beijing, setting a world record for the longest stay in a self-contained "cabin."
> 
> The biomedicine students from Beihang University, the second group of volunteers staying in Yuegong-1, also known as Lunar Palace 1, completed the second phase of its 365-day on-ground experiment Friday.
> 
> The first group of volunteers, who had previously stayed in the cabin for 60 days, re-entered the cabin Friday to the replace the second group, starting the third and final phase which will last 105 days.
> 
> The experiment was designed to see how the Bioregenerative Life Support System (BLSS), in which animals, plants and microorganisms co-exist, works in a lunar environment, as well as the physical and mental conditions of humans in such an environment.
> 
> Water and food can be recycled within the system, creating an Earth-like environment.
> 
> A successful 105-day trial was conducted in 2014.
> 
> Liu Hong, chief designer of Yuegong-1, said the purpose of the new program was to test the stability of the BLSS when "astronauts" take turns living in the cabin.
> 
> "The longer-than-ever stage, during which time three unexpected blackouts happened, has challenged the system as well as the psychological status of the volunteers, but they withstood the test," Liu said.
> 
> The stage has broken the record set by an experiment of the former Soviet Union, in which three people stayed for 180 days in a similar closed ecosystem in the early 1970s.


*Lunar Palace 1 opens to public to mark China Space Day*
China Plus Published: 2018-04-24 09:39:51




A look inside a cabin of Lunar Palace 1 that grows plants. [Photo: China Plus]

This Tuesday is marking China's third Space Day.

To mark the occasion, "Lunar Palace 1," a bioregenerative life support system at Beihang University in Beijing, opened to the public during the weekend.

Our reporter XYee has more.

A main goal of "Lunar Palace 1" is to explore how a space mission could be totally self-sustaining over a long period of time.

"Lunar Palace" includes two separate cabins specially for growing plants.

And a third includes 4 bedrooms, a bathroom, a sitting room, a waste-treatment room and a room for raising insects.

Du Yao, who is taking part in the project, says 8 volunteers need to live in the closed "Lunar Palace 1" with no input for 365 days in three batches.

"Currently, oxygen and water are 100% self-supplied in Lunar Palace 1. 80% of the food is self-supplied. Certian seasonings like salt, oil and sugar are imported from the outside."

Du Yao says the volunteers harvest grain, vegetables and fruit, while an inedible material has been used to raise mealworms as a source of protein.

Human waste, food residue and other byproducts are treated by bio-techniques and used to help with plant cultivation.

Those visiting "Lunar Palace 1" this past weekend were in awe of what the volunteers have been able to accomplish.

"I can't imagine so many plants can be cultivated there."

"It's very difficult to for a closed ecosystem with people there to sustain. It's amazing that Lunar Palace 1 is so sophisticated and volunteers can live there for such a long time."

"The waste treatment process is pretty good. All the nutrition the plants need can be extracted from this process. "

"365 days being cut from the outside world, it's hard to imagine."

The 500-cubic meter module is China's first and the world's third bio-regenerative life support base.

Experts say it plays a significant role in the Chinese Space Program, as it is providing insight into a potential manned outpost on the moon, as well as future manned missions to mars.

Liu Hong is one of the leaders of the "Lunar Palace 1" project.

"Currently, the experiment stays on the earth. It's just a closed system, without considering the different gravity and radioactivity in space. In the following step, we will work on mini Bioregenerative life support system in space stations, the moon probe or maybe Mars probe."

The current experiment started in May of last year.

The first four volunteers lived inside for 60 days, the second four for 200 days.

The original 4 are now inside for 105 days.

They're due to be released from their self-imposed captivity next month.

For CRI, this is XYee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China’s third 'Space Day': Jilin-1 satellite leads 'Belt and Road' Initiative from space*
CGTN
Published on Apr 23, 2018

April 24, 2018, marks China’s third “Space Day”. Jilin-1, China’s first commercial remote sensing satellite captures images of major cities from countries along the “Belt and Road” routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国航天科技集团
> 今天 12:08 来自 iPhone客户端
> 3月31日11点22分，在太原卫星发射中心，长征四号丙运载火箭托举高分一号02、03、04星发射升空。随后，三颗卫星准确进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。
> 
> *China Aerospace Science and Technology Group
> Today 12:08*
> At 11:22 on March 31, at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, the Long March 4C carrier rocket lifted the Gaofen-1 02, 03, and 04 satellites. Subsequently, the three satellites accurately entered the preset orbit and the launch mission is a complete success.






*China's high-definition imaging satellites send back initial images*
CGTN
Published on Apr 24, 2018

On Tuesday, the Chinese Ministry of Natural Resources released the initial images sent by the Gaofen-1 satellites. The three Gaofen-1’s are different from previous imaging satellites because they are customized to support the actual needs of the Ministry of Natural Resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

CZ-11
2018.4.26
















https://m.weibo.cn/5616492130/4233102257505855
video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:92b49059b6edaeeccda59f55702f6204
---
CZ-11 & DF-31

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China May Lead Future in Outer Space*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:b32b050e437a6deef8a4b314917e8f60

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:650124b283abdc8f1624acfa71f26215

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Space-to-Space shot by Jilin-1 satellite (via Xinfeng Cao 4/27)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:650124b283abdc8f1624acfa71f26215




New Ma20 HGV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> New Ma20 HGV


"Ma20 HGV" ——> Ma = _*manoeuvrable*_ hypersonic ???


----------



## UserUnknown2025

samsara said:


> "Ma20 HGV" ——> Ma = _*manoeuvrable*_ hypersonic ???


Mach 20 HGV
Crazy stuff


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> "Ma20 HGV" ——> Ma = _*manoeuvrable*_ hypersonic ???



This is about it. 

*中国高超速弹航迹首次公开亮相 却被谣言带歪*

2018-04-28 07:26:51925人参与 231评论

微信号 明昊观察

自动播放







昨天晚上8点40分左右，华北上空出现了奇妙的景象：一个飞行器拖着长长的尾迹飞行。大家纷纷拍下照片和视频发到社交媒体上。从照片上可以看出，这个飞行器进行了至少一次变轨飞行。当大家纷纷猜测这是什么飞行器的时候，一则没有来源的消息指出这是太原发射的北斗卫星，并进行了机动变轨所以划出了一道漂亮的曲线。

让我们来仔细看看这个曲线是怎么回事：






这个轨迹比较清楚，可以看到从助推段上升到一定高度后，飞行器进行了相当大角度的转弯，这是卫星发射能有的轨迹？






一般而言，卫星变轨都采用霍夫曼变轨技术，顺序是先将卫星发射到绿色的近地圆轨道上，再从这个轨道的某一地点开始进行一次加速进入黄色的椭圆轨道，然后再椭圆轨道的远地点再次加速，这样就可以进入更高的圆轨道了。所以这种大角度转弯压根就不是什么卫星变轨的轨迹。当然，除此之外我们还有其他证据：






有网友指出，这个飞行器的飞行方向是自东向西飞行的。那么就更不是卫星发射了。因为地球是从西向东自转的，地球表面的会产生一个自西向东方向的线速度。而发射卫星正好可以利用地球自转产生的线速度加成来节省一定的燃料。如果要向西发射则会导致火箭需要消耗更多的燃料来抵消地球自转产生的线速度。而且，为了尽可能利用地球自转的速度，航天发射场最好建在赤道附近，这里的地球自转的线速度是最快的。

当然，也许有人会说，某些卫星轨道出于独特的需求其轨道运行方向和地球自转方向是反的，所以需要向西发射。那么下面这张图也能说明这发射的不是一颗卫星：






这是一张从飞机上拍摄的照片。它提供了地面上难以看出来的细节：这个飞行器改变飞行方向之后，方向是向下的，方向指向地面。从来没有什么卫星发射的变轨会把方向指向地球，这是典型的导弹才会有的飞行方向。

所以，这是一颗什么样的飞行器呢？他为什么会产生这样的尾迹被大家发现呢？先看他飞行产生的尾迹。

很明显，这个尾迹是被阳光照射后发生了反射所形成的，就像我们看到的月亮一样。由于中国幅员辽阔，横跨4个时区，在华北东部地区21点左右的时候，新疆地区才刚刚日落。也就是说此时的中国本土的上空依旧能被太阳所照射到。简单画一个示意图的话，就是这个样子的：






导弹升空后进入日照区域被大家发现，然后变了个方向一头扎向地面然后消失了。大家所看到的只是在高空飞过弹道顶点后进行了剧烈的变向机动，然后改为向下飞行留下的尾迹。

结合大家的照片来看，*这次导弹实验是在助推段进行了大角度变向。这个现象和我国高超声速导弹“主动段飞行压低弹道、非连续助推直接起滑”的特征相吻合。也就是说在垂直助推时就将弹道压低，不再直冲云霄而是带有一定的方向偏转。然后关闭助推进行大过载机动，让弹头转入水平飞行后再次进行助推滑翔。*

然而这次的航迹显示还有所不同：在从垂直上升到转入水平飞行的时候喷射的尾迹没有中断，说明没有关闭发动机。这意味着我们的高超音速技术再进一步，省去了关闭助推器再启动的步奏，有利于保持导弹的速度。技术水平远超美国。






中国助推-滑翔高超声速导弹的弹道示意（红色）

大气层内机动变轨可以说是中国科研人员充满智慧的原创，避免了钱学森弹道和桑格尔弹道（美军高超声速飞行器所采用的“打水漂”弹道）那种高抛弹道“砸”入大气层内时剧烈的环境变化给飞行器带来的冲击（所以美军几次试验都失败了）。为中国高超声速武器的实用化奠定了基础。

昨晚的这次奇观或许是我等普通大众首次目睹高超声速武器在大气层内飞行。不知道美军新上任的太平洋司令部看到这番奇景是否又会向国会要钱。也好奇那些一直认为中国高超声速武器只是“传说”的西方媒体和智库会作何感想。或许，他们真的会认为这是卫星发射吧。

来，昨天的照片看个够：














































http://news.ifeng.com/a/20180428/57948227_0.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

This one taken from a plane 9800 metres above ground says it all：

"一级大攻角压低弹道+非连续助推重力转弯+上面级全力加速（》Mach20）”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> This is about it.
> 
> *中国高超速弹航迹首次公开亮相 却被谣言带歪*
> 
> 2018-04-28 07:26:51925人参与 231评论
> 
> 微信号 明昊观察
> 
> 自动播放
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 昨天晚上8点40分左右，华北上空出现了奇妙的景象：一个飞行器拖着长长的尾迹飞行。大家纷纷拍下照片和视频发到社交媒体上。从照片上可以看出，这个飞行器进行了至少一次变轨飞行。当大家纷纷猜测这是什么飞行器的时候，一则没有来源的消息指出这是太原发射的北斗卫星，并进行了机动变轨所以划出了一道漂亮的曲线。
> 
> 让我们来仔细看看这个曲线是怎么回事：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 这个轨迹比较清楚，可以看到从助推段上升到一定高度后，飞行器进行了相当大角度的转弯，这是卫星发射能有的轨迹？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 一般而言，卫星变轨都采用霍夫曼变轨技术，顺序是先将卫星发射到绿色的近地圆轨道上，再从这个轨道的某一地点开始进行一次加速进入黄色的椭圆轨道，然后再椭圆轨道的远地点再次加速，这样就可以进入更高的圆轨道了。所以这种大角度转弯压根就不是什么卫星变轨的轨迹。当然，除此之外我们还有其他证据：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 有网友指出，这个飞行器的飞行方向是自东向西飞行的。那么就更不是卫星发射了。因为地球是从西向东自转的，地球表面的会产生一个自西向东方向的线速度。而发射卫星正好可以利用地球自转产生的线速度加成来节省一定的燃料。如果要向西发射则会导致火箭需要消耗更多的燃料来抵消地球自转产生的线速度。而且，为了尽可能利用地球自转的速度，航天发射场最好建在赤道附近，这里的地球自转的线速度是最快的。
> 
> 当然，也许有人会说，某些卫星轨道出于独特的需求其轨道运行方向和地球自转方向是反的，所以需要向西发射。那么下面这张图也能说明这发射的不是一颗卫星：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 这是一张从飞机上拍摄的照片。它提供了地面上难以看出来的细节：这个飞行器改变飞行方向之后，方向是向下的，方向指向地面。从来没有什么卫星发射的变轨会把方向指向地球，这是典型的导弹才会有的飞行方向。
> 
> 所以，这是一颗什么样的飞行器呢？他为什么会产生这样的尾迹被大家发现呢？先看他飞行产生的尾迹。
> 
> 很明显，这个尾迹是被阳光照射后发生了反射所形成的，就像我们看到的月亮一样。由于中国幅员辽阔，横跨4个时区，在华北东部地区21点左右的时候，新疆地区才刚刚日落。也就是说此时的中国本土的上空依旧能被太阳所照射到。简单画一个示意图的话，就是这个样子的：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 导弹升空后进入日照区域被大家发现，然后变了个方向一头扎向地面然后消失了。大家所看到的只是在高空飞过弹道顶点后进行了剧烈的变向机动，然后改为向下飞行留下的尾迹。
> 
> 结合大家的照片来看，*这次导弹实验是在助推段进行了大角度变向。这个现象和我国高超声速导弹“主动段飞行压低弹道、非连续助推直接起滑”的特征相吻合。也就是说在垂直助推时就将弹道压低，不再直冲云霄而是带有一定的方向偏转。然后关闭助推进行大过载机动，让弹头转入水平飞行后再次进行助推滑翔。*
> 
> 然而这次的航迹显示还有所不同：在从垂直上升到转入水平飞行的时候喷射的尾迹没有中断，说明没有关闭发动机。这意味着我们的高超音速技术再进一步，省去了关闭助推器再启动的步奏，有利于保持导弹的速度。技术水平远超美国。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中国助推-滑翔高超声速导弹的弹道示意（红色）
> 
> 大气层内机动变轨可以说是中国科研人员充满智慧的原创，避免了钱学森弹道和桑格尔弹道（美军高超声速飞行器所采用的“打水漂”弹道）那种高抛弹道“砸”入大气层内时剧烈的环境变化给飞行器带来的冲击（所以美军几次试验都失败了）。为中国高超声速武器的实用化奠定了基础。
> 
> 昨晚的这次奇观或许是我等普通大众首次目睹高超声速武器在大气层内飞行。不知道美军新上任的太平洋司令部看到这番奇景是否又会向国会要钱。也好奇那些一直认为中国高超声速武器只是“传说”的西方媒体和智库会作何感想。或许，他们真的会认为这是卫星发射吧。
> 
> 来，昨天的照片看个够：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20180428/57948227_0.shtml
> 
> View attachment 469904
> 
> 
> View attachment 469905
> 
> 
> View attachment 469906
> 
> 
> View attachment 469907


Thanks a lot @cirr and @LKJ86 for the Ifeng News and other links. Based on the info along with those breathtakingly impressive pics and several short clips (plus info upon the recent A2/AD mightier asset, the DF-26 induction — dubbed by Western media as the “Guam Express”), I am able to pact them into a terse, compact eye-opener tipping info in some other language to pass along via other medium to those less informed society in order to open their eyes and update them about the BIG PICTURE of the latest development related to the wayward island and Trump's new policies to exploit that island as a bargaining chip with China. As well as the increased frequency of the muscle show-off voyages of those CVBGs in waters around China. In short, I just wanna tell them, hey look, China has the cure for those behemoth asset diseases, don't just be fooled by the superficial display of muscles in time of peace  Showing off is one thing, the real use or value is the other game!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5616492130/4233804049052667

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Interesting 

http://www.casic.com.cn/n103/n135/c7466965/content.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> Interesting
> 
> http://www.casic.com.cn/n103/n135/c7466965/content.html


Omg hypersonic stealth aircraft???


----------



## samsara

UserUnknown2025 said:


> Omg hypersonic stealth aircraft???


WAIT! WAIT!! 
Recall this golden mantra by the PLAWatchers:
*Show us the picture, or it never exists*  HAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new communication satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-04 01:40:41|Editor: Yurou






China launched a new communication satellite "APSTAR-6C" on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center, May 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Zhengyi)

XICHANG, May 4 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new communication satellite "APSTAR-6C" at 12:06 a.m. Friday at the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

The satellite was sent into orbit by the Long March-3B carrier rocket. This was the 273rd mission of the Long March rocket series. Both the satellite and the rocket were developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The user of the satellite is Hong Kong-based APT Satellite Co. Ltd. The satellite will provide TV transmission, communication, Internet and multimedia services to customers across the Asia-Pacific region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

China launches new communication satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new Earth observation satellite for environmental monitoring*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-09 03:21:10|Editor: Mu Xuequan






Photo taken on May 9, 2018 shows the Gaofen-5 satellite being launched off the back of a Long March 4C rocket at 2:28 a.m. Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province. China on Wednesday launched Gaofen-5, a hyperspectral imaging satellite, as part of the country's high-resolution Earth observation project. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

TAIYUAN, May 9 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday launched Gaofen-5, a hyperspectral imaging satellite, as part of the country's high-resolution Earth observation project.

The Gaofen-5 satellite was launched off the back of a Long March 4C rocket at 2:28 a.m. Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province. It was the 274th flight mission by a Long March carrier rocket.

The satellite can be used for comprehensive environmental monitoring.

The satellite is developed and produced by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and has a designed life of eight years.

According to Tong Xudong, chief designer of the Gaofen series, Gaofen-5 is the first China-developed satellite that can monitor air pollution. It can dynamically reflect the state of air pollution in China through the monitoring of air pollutants, greenhouse gases, and aerosols.

Gaofen-5 is able to obtain spectral information from ultraviolet to long-wave infrared radiation. It is the world's first full-spectrum hyperspectral satellite for comprehensive observation of the atmosphere and land.

Gaofen-5 has the highest spectral resolution among China's remote sensing satellites. It is equipped with six advanced observation payloads, such as shortwave infrared hyperspectral camera and a greenhouse gas detector.

It can investigate material composition through spectral imaging technology.

Wang Qiao, an official from the Ministry of Ecology and Environment, said the satellite can detect inland water, land surface environment and altered minerals, providing reliable data for China's environmental monitoring, resource exploration, and disaster prevention and mitigation.

It will help reduce China's dependence on foreign hyperspectral satellite data.

Since the Gaofen project began in 2010, China's view of the planet has become clearer.

China will also launch Gaofen-6 this year to form a constellation with other Gaofen satellites in orbit.





*China launches world's first full spectrum hyperspectral satellite for environmental monitoring*
CGTN
Published on May 8, 2018

China launched the world's first full-spectrum hyperspectral satellite Gaofen-5 for comprehensive observation of the atmosphere and land on May 9, at Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, north China. The Gaofen-5 satellite was carried by the Long March 4C rocket. It was the 274th flight mission by a Long March carrier rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's Three Satellite Payloads Kick off Orbiting with China's GF-5 Launching*
May 09, 2018

Anhui Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics (AIOFM), Hefei Institutes of Physical Science and will be orbiting for a very long time to scientifically support China’s atmospheric research and its pollution prevention.

The three payloads, namely the Environment Monitoring Instrument (EMI), the Greenhouse gases Monitoring Instrument (GMI), and the Directional Polarization Camera (DPC), serve not only to take a picture of the earth, but also to obtain the rapid and accurate information of the earth's atmospheric sensitive components as well as to realize the comprehensive detection of air pollution, greenhouse gases, clouds and aerosols.

During their orbital motion with the GF-5, each payload of the three has its own mission.

EMI is the first high-resolution imaging spectrometer used for the detection of atmospheric trace gases, the indicator of environmental pollution.

It is expected to quantitatively monitor air quality changes and the distribution and transportation of global pollution gases, and to analyze the effects of both human and natural emission on atmospheric composition, air quality, and global climate change.

GMI is to build various observation patterns by obtaining periodic hyperspectral data and quantitatively monitoring greenhouse gases in the atmosphere.

DPC aims to detect optical and microphysical parameters of global atmospheric aerosols and clouds and to provide valid research data of global climate change and high-precision atmospheric radiation correction for earth observation, as well as to realize monitoring of atmospheric fine particle pollution.

Due to the wide imaging fields of view, it takes only one day of EMI and DPC's orbital flight to acquire the global data.

The three payloads, with their synchronous operation on the GF-5, will meet the China's demand in some respect connected with environmental protection. In addition, the excellent performance of the three payloads would also propel China's development of atmospheric remote sensing monitoring.


China's Three Satellite Payloads Kick off Orbiting with China's GF-5 Launching---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s remote sensing satellites discover 10 Roman ruins in Tunisia*
By Deyana Goh 
May 10, 2018



Image courtesy of RADI.​
Tunisia’s Ministry of Culture recently unveiled that Chinese scientists have uncovered 10 ancient Roman archaeological remains in Tunisia using China’s remote sensing satellites and related space-based technologies.

These sites, located in Gafsa, Tataouine and Medenine, include two Roman forts, three giant water basins, an irrigation system, a cemetery and three fortified Roman military roads lined with walls and watchtowers.

These represent the first archaeological sites outside of China that Chinese scientists have discovered using remote sensing, and were made using a combination of remote sensing data, satellite navigation systems, literature analysis and field research.

Said Wang Xingyuan, the RADI leader of the project, “These archeological remains reflect the military defense system of the southern Roman Empire.”

These efforts are part of China’s Belt and Road Initiative, and involved scientists from China, Tunisia, Italy and Pakistan. The Tunisian project began in 2016, when China’s Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth (RADI), which is part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), began processing and analyzing remote sensing data. This was followed by archaeological expeditions to the sites for verification, with the discoveries having been confirmed in April 2017.

At a press conference, Tunisia’s Culture Minister Mohamed Zine el Abidine said that Tunisia welcomes multi-disciplinary scientific cooperation and hopes that the work will continue.


China's remote sensing satellites discover 10 Roman ruins in Tunisia | SpaceTech Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches new communication satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-04 01:40:41|Editor: Yurou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launched a new communication satellite "APSTAR-6C" on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center, May 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Zhengyi)
> 
> XICHANG, May 4 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new communication satellite "APSTAR-6C" at 12:06 a.m. Friday at the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> The satellite was sent into orbit by the Long March-3B carrier rocket. This was the 273rd mission of the Long March rocket series. Both the satellite and the rocket were developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
> 
> The user of the satellite is Hong Kong-based APT Satellite Co. Ltd. The satellite will provide TV transmission, communication, Internet and multimedia services to customers across the Asia-Pacific region.


航空航天港9ifly
今天 10:48 来自 iPhone客户端
2018年5月11日09时00分，亚太6C卫星成功定点于地球静止轨道东经136.5°，亚太6C卫星由航天五院通信卫星事业部研制，设计寿命15年，搭载C、Ku、Ka转发器。
*9ifly.cn
Today 10:48 from weibo.com*
At 09:00 on May 11, 2018, the Apstar-6C satellite was successfully positioned at 136.5° E in the geostationary orbit. Apstar-6C satellites were developed by the Communications Satellite Division of China Academy of Space Technology and have a design life of 15 years. They are equipped with C, Ku and Ka transponders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Lunar Palace 1 opens to public to mark China Space Day*
> China Plus Published: 2018-04-24 09:39:51
> 
> 
> 
> A look inside a cabin of Lunar Palace 1 that grows plants. [Photo: China Plus]
> 
> This Tuesday is marking China's third Space Day.
> 
> To mark the occasion, "Lunar Palace 1," a bioregenerative life support system at Beihang University in Beijing, opened to the public during the weekend.
> 
> Our reporter XYee has more.
> 
> A main goal of "Lunar Palace 1" is to explore how a space mission could be totally self-sustaining over a long period of time.
> 
> "Lunar Palace" includes two separate cabins specially for growing plants.
> 
> And a third includes 4 bedrooms, a bathroom, a sitting room, a waste-treatment room and a room for raising insects.
> 
> Du Yao, who is taking part in the project, says 8 volunteers need to live in the closed "Lunar Palace 1" with no input for 365 days in three batches.
> 
> "Currently, oxygen and water are 100% self-supplied in Lunar Palace 1. 80% of the food is self-supplied. Certian seasonings like salt, oil and sugar are imported from the outside."
> 
> Du Yao says the volunteers harvest grain, vegetables and fruit, while an inedible material has been used to raise mealworms as a source of protein.
> 
> Human waste, food residue and other byproducts are treated by bio-techniques and used to help with plant cultivation.
> 
> Those visiting "Lunar Palace 1" this past weekend were in awe of what the volunteers have been able to accomplish.
> 
> "I can't imagine so many plants can be cultivated there."
> 
> "It's very difficult to for a closed ecosystem with people there to sustain. It's amazing that Lunar Palace 1 is so sophisticated and volunteers can live there for such a long time."
> 
> "The waste treatment process is pretty good. All the nutrition the plants need can be extracted from this process. "
> 
> "365 days being cut from the outside world, it's hard to imagine."
> 
> The 500-cubic meter module is China's first and the world's third bio-regenerative life support base.
> 
> Experts say it plays a significant role in the Chinese Space Program, as it is providing insight into a potential manned outpost on the moon, as well as future manned missions to mars.
> 
> Liu Hong is one of the leaders of the "Lunar Palace 1" project.
> 
> "Currently, the experiment stays on the earth. It's just a closed system, without considering the different gravity and radioactivity in space. In the following step, we will work on mini Bioregenerative life support system in space stations, the moon probe or maybe Mars probe."
> 
> The current experiment started in May of last year.
> 
> The first four volunteers lived inside for 60 days, the second four for 200 days.
> 
> The original 4 are now inside for 105 days.
> 
> They're due to be released from their self-imposed captivity next month.
> 
> For CRI, this is XYee.


*China's 'Lunar Palace' breaks record after 365+5 days*
By Guo Meiping
2018-05-15 15:19 GMT+8




Started on May 10, 2017, the 365-day project lasted five days longer than planned. The delay, which was intentional, was meant to test the volunteers’ psychological states in unexpected situations.

Placed in Beihang University in Beijing, Yuegong-1 has a total area of only 150 square meters, consisting of two plant cabins and the comprehensive cabin. The volunteers successfully grew fruit and vegetables such as strawberries, soybeans and carrots in the laboratory.



The first batch of volunteers take the oath in front of the "Lunar Palace" on May 10, 2017. /Photo via VCG

Eight volunteers, all students from Beihang University, were divided into two groups. Two men and two women entered for an initial stay on May 10, 2017. After 60 days, they were relieved by another group of four, who stayed 200 days. The second group of students came out on January 26, 2018, and the initial group entered again, and stayed until Tuesday.

After leaving the cabin, the four volunteers were sent directly to the hospital for a health check. “We will be isolated again,” a female volunteer told CCTV. “We will go through different physical examinations, and will be free after a one-week observation period.”

The experiment is designed to test a bioregenerative life support system (BLSS), in which animals, plants and microorganisms co-exist in a sealed environment, simulating a lunar base. It also examines the physical and mental conditions of humans in such an environment. Oxygen, water and food are recycled within the BLSS, creating an Earth-like environment.

The Yuegong-365 project could strengthen China's knowledge and technical know-how, and help the country's scientists understand exactly what will be required for humans to remain on the moon in the medium and long terms.



A monitoring room next to the cabin. /Photo via VCG

According to Professor Liu Hong, chief designer of Yuegong-1, the purpose of the project was to test the stability of the BLSS when "astronauts" take turns living in the cabin.

“Eighty percent of the food could circulate inside,” Professor Liu said in the monitoring room near the cabin. “So in the future, if we want to live on the moon, Mars or anywhere that’s not the Earth, the technology can increase our chances to survive.”

“The experiment showcased our technology, which can support the astronauts, or volunteers, staying inside (the cabin) for a long duration,” she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

"Planning a Sea Launch Pad from the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in September 2018"
http://www.amsatuk.me.uk/iaru/formal_detail.php?serialnum=622

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China preparing to launch Chang’e-4 relay satellite May 21*
by Andrew Jones — May 14, 2018





The far side of the Moon and distant Earth, imaged by the Chang'e-5 T1 mission service module in 2014 Credit: Chinese Academy of Sciences

HELSINKI, Finland – China is set to launch a relay satellite to the second Earth-moon Lagrange point May 21, in a necessary precursor to the planned Chang’e-4 soft-landing on the lunar far side late in the year.

Chang’e-4 is the backup to the Chang’e-3 mission which put a lander and rover on Mare Imbrium in late 2013. Following that success, the lunar craft have been repurposed for a pioneering landing on the moon’s far side.

The lunar far side does not face the Earth as the moon’s orbital period matches its rotational period, thus requiring a relay satellite to facilitate communications.

Launch of the satellite will take place at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwest of the country via a Long March 4C rocket, with the three-day launch window opening on May 21.

The relay satellite, recently named Queqiao – or Magpie Bridge, taken from a Chinese folklore tale that sees two lovers reunited once a year when a flock of magpies form a bridge across the Milky Way — will orbit around the Lagrange point around 65,000 kilometers beyond the moon, so as to be visible to both ground stations on the Earth and the lander and rover on the lunar far side at all times.

Its main function will be to relay telecommands from the ground to the Chang’e-4 lunar spacecraft and transmit data and telemetry back to Earth via S-band, while using x-band to communicate with the lander and rover.

Should launch and commissioning of the relay satellite proceed as planned, the lander and rover will be launched by a Long March 3B from Xichang around six months later, in November or December.

Ian Crawford, professor of planetary science and astrobiology at Birkbeck, University of London, told _SpaceNews_ the mission would be a “tremendous undertaking, as it would be the first time any spacecraft has successfully landed on the far side of the moon.”

The landing is currently expected to target the Von Kármán crater within the South Pole-Aitken Basin, though a decision on the final site has not been announced by Chinese scientists.

The South Pole-Aitken Basin is, Crawford notes, a high priority scientific objective for exploration, potentially offering unique insights into the formation of the moon and history of the solar system.

*Astronomy goals*

The relay satellite, developed by the China Academy of Space Technology, will also carry the Netherlands-China Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE), a low-frequency, space-based astronomy pathfinder experiment that will attempt to detect radio signals from the cosmic dark ages, before emission of light by the first stars in the universe.

Radioastronomybelow around 30 MHzcan only be carried outeffectively outside of the Earth’s ionosphere, and the satellite’s position beyond the moon will allow it to take a unique look at this largely unexplored region of the electromagnetic spectrum, with minimal interference from Earth.

Professor Heino Falckeof Radboud Universityin the Netherlands and part of the NCLE team told _SpaceNews_he doesn’t want to set the bar too high for this attempt at picking up a cosmic dark ages signal. It could put an upper limit on the signal and is expected to be instructive for future low frequency astronomy space missions.

Along with its main objective, NCLE will also aim to characterize the galactic background and measure emissions from the Sun and Jupiter, as well as measure the wake of the solar wind behind the moon.

Falcke says getting the instrument ready in time and integrated on the spacecraft was a “ride on the edge,” with the call for international participation in Chang’e-4 only coming in 2015, and the Dutch team needing to develop their own antenna from scratch, due to ITAR regulations limiting exports to China.

The antenna is only expected to be deployed for use sometime in 2019, after the main Chang’e-4 mission, with the rover having a designed operation time of three months on the lunar surface.

The May launch will also carry two microsatellites, named Longjiang-1 and 2 and meaning ‘dragon river’, which were developed by the Harbin Institute of Technology (HIT) in north-eastern province of Heilongjiang.

The pair will carry synchronized receivers for low frequency astronomy and very long baseline interferometry experiments and operate in a highly elliptical lunar orbit. They will also be available for amateur radio tests, with one of the two 45-kilogram, 50x50x40-centimeter satellites also set to carry a micro optical camera developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) of Saudi Arabia.

The launch this month will be China’s fifth lunar mission, following two orbiters, Chang’e-1 and Chang’e-2 in 2007 and 2010 respectively, Chang’e-3 in 2013, and the 2014 Chang’e-5 T1 probe which flew a capsule around the moon and back to test re-entry for a planned lunar sample return. The full sample mission, Chang’e-5, is expected to take place in 2019.
http://spacenews.com/china-preparing-to-launch-change-4-relay-satellite-may-21/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4241466304322731

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.21 05:28






















https://m.weibo.cn/5616492130/4242001371142575








https://m.weibo.cn/5616492130/4242002004534082

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5616492130/4242027388495817

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Beidou System closer to build global satellite network: experts*
China Plus Published: 2018-05-23 20:27:34



The 9th China Satellite Navigation Conference kicks off in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, on May 23rd, 2018. [Photo: China Plus/Li Jin]

Researchers say that China's domestically-developed Beidou Navigation Satellite System brings the country closer to achieving its goal of building a satellite network with global coverage.

The comments were made at the 9th China Satellite Navigation Conference, which kicked off on Wednesday in the northeast Chinese city of Harbin.

Experts from countries including China, the United States, and Russia attended the three-day event to exchange ideas on topics such as satellite navigation applications and location services.

Ran Chengqi, the director of China's Satellite Navigation System Management Office, says the Beidou system has been operating steadily since it began offering services in December 2012.



Ran Chengqi, the director of China's Satellite Navigation System Management Office, speaks at the 9th China Satellite Navigation Conference kicks off in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, on May 23rd, 2018. [Photo: China Plus/Li Jin]

"It's been five and a half years since Beidou-2 went into operation. The system has been operating stably with no break-offs occurring. The positioning accuracy has been raised from ten meters to six meters. Two more Beidou-2 satellites will be launched in the next two years, in order to pursue further progress, while ensuring stable performance," says Ran.

Compared to Beidou-2, the third generation Beidou-3 satellites can broadcast messages of better quality, since new functions such as a satellite crosslink system and global search and rescue capability have been added.

Eight Beidou-3 satellites have been successfully launched over the past six months, and all of them are operating well in orbit.

Experts say that Beidou-3 is closer to achieve the goal of building a network of 35 satellites with global coverage by the end of 2020.

That network will provide services for global users, with the priority of serving the Belt and Road countries and regions.

"The Beidou system has helped reduce the rate of major road traffic accidents and injuries by more than half from that in 2012. The time needed by police to arrive at accident scenes has also been shortened by nearly 20%, while the time for reporting major emergencies is shortened to within one hour. Over 40,000 fishing vessels have been equipped with the Beidou system, helping rescue more than 10,000 fishermen and fisherwomen," says Ran.

Wang Li, the chairman of the China Satellite Navigation System Committee, says Beidou is aiming to become one of the world's leading satellite navigation systems.



Wang Li, the chairman of the China Satellite Navigation System Committee, speaks at the 9th China Satellite Navigation Conference kicks off in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, on May 23rd, 2018. [Photo: China Plus/Li Jin]

"First, the system should provide top-notch services, featuring high accuracy, good stability, and strong reliability, so that customers will be satisfied. Secondly, it should be indigenous, meaning it must be independently developed and innovated in China, in order to form a home-grown industry. Third, it should be integrated with the world, meaning it must be in line with international standards, and we must also conduct international cooperation and provide services to the international markets," says Wang.

Earlier last November, China and the United States signed a joint statement on civil signal compatibility and interoperability between Beidou and the Global Positioning System (GPS).

David Turner, the Deputy Director of the Office of Space and Advanced Technology under the U.S. Department of State, says at the conference that the move will further promote the development of the Global Navigation Satellite System, the GNSS.



David Turner, the Deputy Director of the Office of Space and Advanced Technology under the U.S. Department of State, speaks at the 9th China Satellite Navigation Conference kicks off in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, on May 23rd, 2018. [Photo: China Plus/Li Jin]

"U.S. policy encourages worldwide cooperation with other GNSS system providers, with cooperation focused on compatibility, interoperability, and transparency in the provision of civilian services. We strongly support the continued work on cooperation among our respective systems that takes place under the International Committee on GNSS, and we are very pleased that this work is benefiting all users of GNSS worldwide," says Turner.

The Global Navigation Satellite System includes China's Beidou, the U.S. based GPS, Russia's Glonass, and Europe's Galileo.

The 9th China Satellite Navigation Conference, with the theme "Location, Time and Augmentation", runs from May 23rd to 25th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Acercando Naciones » Chinese company installed in a space observatory Neuquén*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLTC Chinese company confirmed Tuesday that the station for deep space observation building in the province of Neuquén, with an investment of 300 million dollars, will be operational in 2016.
> 
> In addition, year to begin construction of the antennas, as indicated by the Asian company Federal Planning Minister Julio De Vido, who is in Beijing on an official visit.
> 
> The Chinese observation station deep space, located in Neuquén, aims to “carry out monitoring, control and data download under the Chinese program of missions to explore the moon and space,” said Federal Planning .
> 
> In a statement, the Ministry said the station “is the third in a network and the first outside Chinese territory, with an antenna 35 meters in diameter and associated facilities to its observation, making it the most modern of the three “.
> 
> The technical counterpart of Argentina, the National Commission on Space Activities (CONAE), you can access “at least 10 percent of the time available for the development of their research projects with advanced technology”, according to official information.


Chinese media report that the neuquen space tracking station in Argentina participate in the recent moon mission of "Queqiao" - the Chang’e-4 communication relay satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Beidou system hardware, applications under development*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-05-24 16:43

















Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, May 23, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]​As China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System is taking shape quickly and will provide global services by 2020, related hardware and applications are currently under development, according to the ongoing ninth China Satellite Navigation Conference.

Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, said Wednesday at the conference held in Northeast China's Harbin city that the construction of the country's third-generation Beidou system has entered a fast lane.

He said China has launched eight Beidou-3 satellites into space from November 2017 to March 2018, and 10 other Beidou-3 medium earth orbit (MEO) satellites and one geostationary orbit (GEO) satellite will be launched later this year.

In 2019 and 2020, six Beidou-3 MEO satellites, three inclined geosynchronous satellite orbit (IGSO) satellites and two GEO satellites will also be sent up, according to Ran.

Also at the conference, the Guangzhou-based company Hi-Target Surveying Instrument officially released its radio frequency chip Hengxing-1, which could be used for receiving and sending signals from Beidou-3 satellites.

This chip, of which the Hi-Target company has independent intellectual property rights, adopts a highly integrated design and is available for use in the current four navigation systems from the US, Russia, Europe and China.

It's estimated that Hengxing-1 will be put into production in the second half of 2018 and largely replace imported chips by the end of this year, according to the company.

The country's first rice quality traceability system based on the Beidou system was also unveiled at the conference, in an aim to ensure high-quality rice in Northeast China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Microwave remote sensing to be applied in China's transport information*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-24 01:31:13|Editor: yan




BEIJING, May 23 (Xinhua) -- China's transport information will be helped by microwave remote sensing, according to the Science and Technology Daily on Wednesday.

InSAR, or microwave remote sensing, provides all-day millimeter-level monitoring of infrastructure over a large area.

A remote sensing laboratory was unveiled on Tuesday by China Transport Telecommunications and Information Center (CTTIC) and Airbus Defense and Space. The two sides will cooperate to provide more accurate transport information.

Microwave remote sensing is not influenced by weather and visibility.

According to Li Yuanting, senior engineer at the CTTIC, InSAR can monitor the area of 1,500 square kilometers and record tiny changes in the shape of Earth's surface within the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

与此次事件相关的NOTAM通告内容如下：
A1785/18 NOTAMNQ) ZLHW/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/4110N10454E143A) ZLHW B) 1805221210 C) 1805221248 E) THE FLW SEGMENT OF ATS RTE CLSD:1.B330:YABRAI VOR 'YBL' - MORIT.2.A596:YABRAI VOR 'YBL' - DENGKOU VOR 'DKO'.A1786/18 NOTAMNQ) ZLHW/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/3925N10246E027A) ZLHW B) 1805221210 C) 1805221248 E) THE SEGMENTS WI AN AREA CENTER AT YABRAI VOR 'YBL' WITH RADIUS OF 50KM CLSD.








China's hypersonic technology lead recently made more association with the unidentified celestial image.
The May 22nd ground video shows that four "bright lines" appear successively in a few seconds. This is similar to the launching of a divided multiple intercontinental ballistic missile. However, MIRV has fired warheads, and no such record has been recorded before.
These bright lines should be reflected by the tail smoke left by the rocket engine working in the upper atmosphere.
It is speculated that there may be some small aircraft firing their respective rocket engines in the upper atmosphere and flying side by side. From this indication, it may be a new multi warhead missile flight test, or a low orbit, multi arrow launch.
Observer network military commentator believes that it can be bold to speculate that this is probably the first hypersonic full guided multi warhead test in the world.

http://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=18068&s=syfwjxbt

5月22日的地面视频可以看到，四条“亮线”以几秒钟的间隔，先后出现。这与分导式多弹头洲际弹道导弹发射出分弹头的情形相似。不过MIRV弹头发射出弹头，在以前没有记录会出现这样的天象。
这些亮线，应该是火箭发动机在大气上层工作时留下的尾烟，在光线照射下反射出现的现象。
由此推测，可能是有若干小型飞行器在大气上层先后点燃各自的火箭发动机，并排飞行。从这个迹象来说，这有可能是一次新型多弹头导弹飞行试验，或者低轨道一箭多星发射。
观察者网军事评论员认为，可以大胆推测，这或许是全球首次高超声速全导式多弹头试验。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> 与此次事件相关的NOTAM通告内容如下：
> A1785/18 NOTAMNQ) ZLHW/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/4110N10454E143A) ZLHW B) 1805221210 C) 1805221248 E) THE FLW SEGMENT OF ATS RTE CLSD:1.B330:YABRAI VOR 'YBL' - MORIT.2.A596:YABRAI VOR 'YBL' - DENGKOU VOR 'DKO'.A1786/18 NOTAMNQ) ZLHW/QARLC/IV/NBO/E/000/999/3925N10246E027A) ZLHW B) 1805221210 C) 1805221248 E) THE SEGMENTS WI AN AREA CENTER AT YABRAI VOR 'YBL' WITH RADIUS OF 50KM CLSD.
> 
> View attachment 476441
> View attachment 476442
> 
> China's hypersonic technology lead recently made more association with the unidentified celestial image.
> The May 22nd ground video shows that four "bright lines" appear successively in a few seconds. This is similar to the launching of a divided multiple intercontinental ballistic missile. However, MIRV has fired warheads, and no such record has been recorded before.
> These bright lines should be reflected by the tail smoke left by the rocket engine working in the upper atmosphere.
> It is speculated that there may be some small aircraft firing their respective rocket engines in the upper atmosphere and flying side by side. From this indication, it may be a new multi warhead missile flight test, or a low orbit, multi arrow launch.
> Observer network military commentator believes that it can be bold to speculate that this is probably the first hypersonic full guided multi warhead test in the world.
> 
> http://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=18068&s=syfwjxbt
> 
> 5月22日的地面视频可以看到，四条“亮线”以几秒钟的间隔，先后出现。这与分导式多弹头洲际弹道导弹发射出分弹头的情形相似。不过MIRV弹头发射出弹头，在以前没有记录会出现这样的天象。
> 这些亮线，应该是火箭发动机在大气上层工作时留下的尾烟，在光线照射下反射出现的现象。
> 由此推测，可能是有若干小型飞行器在大气上层先后点燃各自的火箭发动机，并排飞行。从这个迹象来说，这有可能是一次新型多弹头导弹飞行试验，或者低轨道一箭多星发射。
> 观察者网军事评论员认为，可以大胆推测，这或许是全球首次高超声速全导式多弹头试验。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new Earth observation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-02 12:50:19|Editor: Yamei




JIUQUAN, June 2 (Xinhua) -- China on Saturday launched a new Earth observation satellite, Gaofen-6, which will be mainly used in agricultural resources research and disaster monitoring.

The Gaofen-6 was launched on a Long March-2D rocket at 12:13 p.m. Beijing Time from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China. A scientific experiment satellite named Luojia-1 was sent into space at the same time.

It was the 276th mission of the Long March rocket series.
























---#####---​

Last year news about Luojia-1 satellite that was launched just now.




*China builds satellite to look at man made light at night*
By Jin Zixiong
2017-02-10 12:41 GMT+8



‍China, which has become "most lighted" nation in Asia, will this year launch the country's first remote-sensing satellite dedicated to observing artificial ground light at night, according to designers.

The Luojia-1A, a 10-kilogram mini satellite, is being developed by scientists at Wuhan University in Hubei province and will carry a highly sensitive night light camera with a 100-meter ground image resolution, Li Deren, chief scientist of the project, told China News Service on Wednesday.

Li, a professor of remote-sensing surveys at the university and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said that the satellite will be capable of detecting large lighted structures on the ground within its designated observation area, such as bridges over the Yangtze River. He added that images taken by Luojia-1A will be clearer than those by United States-developed satellites.



Night View of US from NASA / CFP Photo

Luojia-1A will be used to help economic planners and analysts with their research and to provide data to policymakers when they determine overseas trade measures, Li said.

Wuhan University is also working with China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp to design the Luojia-1B, a remote-sensing radar satellite, and plans to send it into orbit in 2019, the report said.

(Source: China Daily)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Analysis: Why Gaofen satellites are important to China*
By Gong Zhe
2018-06-02 23:05 GMT+8




China has on Saturday launched a brand-new satellite, the Gaofen-6, to monitor farmlands, grasslands and forests.

You may see that as "just another Chinese sat." But for China, Gaofen is a critical project which not only saves an astonishing amount of money, but also frees the country from Western control on geographic data.

*Maps on your phone*

Fire up Google Maps in your browser, switch to satellite view and check the bottom of the screen. You will see text describing where Google bought their high-resolution satellite pictures.

It's the same case for map services in China.



Satellite view of a part of Beijing on Google Maps, with a line of text at the bottom saying the picture source is DigitalGlobe /Screenshot from Google



Satellite view of the Forbidden City on Baidu Maps, with a line of text at the bottom saying the picture source is from a company called Changdi Wanfang /Screenshot from Baidu

In fact, one of the largest source of satellite pictures is the US company DigitalGlobe, which owns imagery satellites that take pictures from space.

But for Chinese companies, they are aware that one day US providers might suddenly stop selling pictures to them, especially after what happened with Chinese phone-maker ZTE.

That's one of the reasons that China launched Gaofen sats: A company that provides China with domestically-made maps that are always there.

*Monitoring the land*

In addition to taking pictures, Gaofen sats can also see things that we can't.

Some Gaofen sats are equipped with infrared sensors that see pollutants in the air, which are too small for humans to see.

Some others, like the latest Gaofen-6, can scan the ground at multiple wavelengths and identify different kinds of crops in the same farm, which can be very useful for farmers.

When droughts or floods happen, the sat can tell people which area has suffered the most. Then the government can provide more help with better accuracy.



Satellite pictures of the Kashgar area taken by Gaofen-3 /Picture from VCG

*National security*

The topic gets a little bit sensitive here, but it's easy to imagine that geo-survey satellites can also monitor military targets like rocket silos and aircraft carriers.

People are amazed by the sharp satellite pictures on Google Maps. But the satellites that took the pictures are capable of much more.

For Gaofen-2, the resolution is 0.8 meters in full color. That means a pixel on a Gaofen-2 photo represents a 0.64-square meter area on the ground.

And it can take pictures of the whole earth surface in 69 days.

That's why some media call these satellites "spy sats" and see them as important to military defense.

In conclusion, the Gaofen satellites serve many purposes and can be very useful for people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China confirms reception of data from Gaofen-6 satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-04 20:41:16|Editor: mmm




BEIJING, June 4 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) confirmed that one of its institutes Monday successfully tracked and received imaging data from the newly-launched Earth observation satellite Gaofen-6.

The Aerospace Information Research Institute said the Miyun station of China Remote Sensing Satellite Ground Station received the first batch of observation data from the Gaofen-6 satellite. There was 40GB of data and the mission lasted six minutes.

The Gaofen-6 satellite was launched on a Long March-2D rocket on June 2 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

Weighing 1,064 kg and with a life of eight years, the Gaofen-6 satellite has a similar function to the Gaofen-1 satellite but with better cameras, and its high-resolution images can cover a large area of the Earth, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence.

The Gaofen-6 can observe the nutritional content of crops, and help to estimate the yields of crops such as corn, rice, soybeans, cotton and peanuts.

Its data will also be applied in monitoring agricultural disasters such as droughts and floods, evaluation of agricultural projects and surveying of forest and wetlands.






密云站接收的高分六号卫星2米全色高分辨率相机首轨数据快视影像。中科院遥感地球所 供图




密云站接收的高分六号卫星16米多光谱中分辨率宽幅相机首轨数据快视影像。中科院遥感地球所 供图​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Wuhan University release first picture from theirs Luojia microsatellite launched last Saturday.
--> 喜讯传来，珞珈一号传回第一景图像-武大新闻网





珞珈一号传回第一景图像：阿联酋阿布扎比和迪拜地区的夜光遥感图像


----------



## yusheng

auto auto auto translation：
On the 5 day, 21 hours and 07 minutes, China's Fengyun two 09 star was launched at the Xichang satellite launch center. Fengyun No. two is the main satellite of China's weather forecast. It is also the first generation of geostationary meteorological satellite, planning 9 satellites. The launch of the 09 star is the last one of Fengyun two. The satellite will be dedicated to the western region, "China Belt and Road Initiative along national and regional weather forecasting, disaster prevention and mitigation support. In the future, the new generation of geostationary meteorological satellite, Fengyun four, will take over the weather monitoring system, taking over two. China's seventeenth launch in 2018

http://t.cn/R1B8ZVq?m=4247864319902852&u=6528178851





View attachment 478783

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches meteorological satellite to benefit Belt and Road countries*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-05 22:58:08|Editor: Liangyu






The Fengyun-2H meteorological satellite, carried by a Long March-3A rocket, is launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 5, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

XICHANG, June 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Tuesday launched the new Fengyun-2H meteorological satellite to improve the accuracy of weather forecasting and provide better meteorological services to countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

The Fengyun-2H was launched on a Long March-3A rocket at 9:07 p.m., Beijing Time, from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

It was the 277th mission of the Long March rocket series.

A geostationary orbit satellite, Fengyun-2H is the last in the Fengyun-2 series. The Fengyun-4 series will dominate China's new generation geostationary orbit meteorological satellites, said Zhao Jian, deputy director of the Department of System Engineering of China National Space Administration (CNSA).

In response to a request from the World Meteorological Organization (WMO) and the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO), the position of Fengyun-2H will be changed from original 86.5 degrees east longitude to 79 degrees east longitude.

This means the Fengyun series satellites will be able to cover all the territory of China, as well as countries along the Belt and Road, the Indian Ocean and most African countries, according to the CNSA.

The adjustment will enable the Fengyun series satellites to acquire meteorological data over a wider range, improve weather forecasting accuracy and the ability to cope with climate change and mitigate losses caused by natural disasters, Zhao said.

Equipped with a scanning radiometer and space environment monitor, Fengyun-2H will provide real time cloud and water vapor images and space weather information to clients in the Asia-Pacific region, said Wei Caiying, chief commander of the ground application system of Fengyun-2H and deputy director of the National Satellite Meteorological Center.

The Belt and Road region, which is mainly high mountains, deserts and oceans, lacks meteorological information. Damage from natural disasters, especially meteorological disasters, in the region is more than double the world average.

After four months of in-orbit tests, Fengyun-2H will provide data to help Belt and Road countries better cope with natural hazards, Zhao said.

"The move shows China's willingness to construct a community with a shared future," said Zhao.

It also addresses a WMO request to strengthen satellite observation of the Indian Ocean to fill a gap in the region, which is China's contribution to the international community as a major power of the developing world, Zhao said.

China will offer data of the Fengyun series free to Belt and Road countries and APSCO member countries, said Zhao.

China has helped establish ground stations to receive the data in some APSCO member countries, including Pakistan, Indonesia, Thailand, Iran and Mongolia. China plans to upgrade the stations and provide training to technicians in those countries.

If countries along the Belt and Road are struck by disasters like typhoons, rainstorms, sandstorms and forest or prairie fires, they can apply for and quickly get the data, Wei said.

China's meteorological satellites have played an important role in the Belt and Road region. For instance, the Fengyun-2E satellite captured an indication of heavy rainfall in Pakistan in August 2017, and issued a timely warning to avoid casualties.

China already has 17 Fengyun series meteorological satellites in space, with eight in operation, including five in geostationary orbit and three in polar orbit, to observe extreme weather, climate and environment events around the globe.

The WMO has included China's Fengyun series of meteorological satellites as a major part of the global Earth observation system. They provide data to clients in more than 80 countries and regions. Weather forecasts in the eastern hemisphere depend mainly on China's meteorological satellites, according to the CNSA.

Since Fengyun-2A was sent into orbit on June 10, 1997, the Fengyun-2 series satellites have monitored more than 470 typhoons emerging in the western Pacific Ocean and the South China Sea.

They helped improve the accuracy of typhoon forecasting. In 2015, the deviation of China's prediction of typhoon tracks within 24 hours was less than 70 kilometers, among the world's best, according to the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), producer of the Fengyun series.

The new generation Fengyun-4A geostationary meteorological satellite launched at the end of 2016 can improve observation efficiency by 20 times compared with the Fengyun-2 series, said SAST.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ILC

JSCh said:


> Wuhan University release first picture from theirs Luojia microsatellite launched last Saturday



Could you tell me what is the city on the first picture? The second is Dubai, right?


----------



## JSCh

ILC said:


> Could you tell me what is the city on the first picture? The second is Dubai, right?


Both are Dubai. The caption say "Abu Dhabi and Dubai area, UAE"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

CASC (China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp) report that Fengyun-2H has enter geostationary orbit,

6月6日13时28分，在卫星发射16个多小时后，由航天科技四院提供的卫星远地点变轨发动机在36000公里的高空按指令准时点火，随着它的有力一推，卫星成功变轨，准确进入预定轨道。 
*Google Translate:*
At 13:28 on June 6, after the satellite launched for about 16 hours later, the satellite apogee orbital engine provided by the Fourth Academy of CASC ignited on command at an altitude of 36,000 kilometers. With its powerful push, the satellite succeeded in changing accurately into the preset orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Gaofen satellites reduce China’s dependence on foreign data*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/6/11 22:58:39

*Satellite series reduce China’s dependence on foreign data*

China's recently launched two Gaofen series satellites mark the establishment of a ground-air observation system that reduces China's dependence on foreign data, according to experts.

With the recent satellite launches, China has nearly established a Gaofen data system involving variable space resolutions and cover widths, spectral coverages and revisit periods, said Tong Xudong, director of the Earth Observation System and Data Center of China National Space Administration, reported China Youth Daily on Monday.

No ground-air high resolution observation system was available to China before the Gaofen project. Now data from Gaofen satellites has replaced foreign data, with a self-sufficient rate of 80 percent, noted Tong.

The Gaofen-6 satellite was launched on June 2. It can cover a large area of the Earth with high resolution images and is mainly used in agricultural resources research and disaster monitoring, according to the report of the Xinhua News Agency.

The Gaofen-5 satellite was launched on May 9.

The Gaofen-5 can monitor the atmosphere, water and Earth's surface for pollution, providing the most comprehensive observation data compared with other Chinese remote sensing satellites, Li Zhengqiang, an expert at the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth in Beijing, told the Global Times in a previous interview.

The Gaofen-5 and Gaofen-6, together with previous Gaofen series satellites have formed a constellation in orbit, giving China an increasingly clearer view of the Earth, according to Xinhua.

"From the Gaofen satellites, we can expect China's military surveillance and remote sensing satellites to have similarly strong performance," Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Monday.

Military satellites can provide early warning for potential threats from large targets including aircraft carriers, said Song.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

*China's Tiangong-1 space station crash: How China lost control of its 'Heavenly Palace'*






China's 8.5-tonne Tiangong-1 space station is set to crash into the Earth earlier than expected, according to a new report.

The country previously admitted to the UN in 2016 that it has lost control of the orbiting space station it launched in 2011. Officials revealed they expected it to crash back to Earth at some point between October 2017 and April 2018.
But a report from Jonathan McDowell, an astrophysicist based at Harvard University, suggests it will happen sooner.

“Now that [its] perigee is below 300km and it is in denser atmosphere, the rate of decay is getting higher,” McDowell told the Guardian .

“I expect it will come down a few months from now – late 2017 or early 2018.”






While the majority of the space station will be destroyed upon re-entry, McDowell warns that there could still be chunks (some as much as 100kg) that stay intact.

At present, scientists have no idea when or where the remains of the space station will land. However, the chances of it striking a major population area are very slim.

The country already has its successor - Tiangong-2 - in orbit around the planet.

Further sections will be added to Tiangong-2 in future to form a modular structure, similar to the International Space Station.


----------



## AsianLion

*China powers up new radar tech to unmask stealth fighters*

Chinese arms firm tests *T-ray system d**e*signed to penetrate anti-detection coatings on aircraft

COMMENTS: 104 







China’s biggest arms manufacturer has tested a new instrument to detect stealth aircraft, technology that could be a military “game changer” if mounted on a satellite or plane, scientists say.

China North Industries Group Corporation tested a device capable of generating terahertz radiation with unprecedented power at a military research facility in Chengdu, Sichuan province, last week, _Science and Technology Daily_ reported on Monday.

Terahertz radiation, or T-rays, can penetrate composite materials to reach underlying metallic layers and is widely used in industrial plants to spot product defects.

Terahertz radars are already capable of finding a concealed weapon in a crowd from hundreds of metres away, and a more powerful version is under development to put on an early warning aircraft or satellite to identify and track military aircraft, including the US’ F-22 and F-35 stealth fighters.

China unveils its answer to US Reaper drone - how does it compare?

Attempts to realise military applications for T-ray technology have been limited by the bulk and low power output of terahertz generators. The rays fall on the spectrum between microwaves and light and cannot be produced by conventional radio or optical devices.






The report said the new device could generate stable, continuous radiation at an average level up to 18 watts, and terahertz pulses with peak power close to one megawatt, on par with some military radars.

A technical executive at a vendor in China for T-ray devices used in F-35 manufacturing said the reported power levels of the device were “more than a million times higher than the power of the T-ray device used to measure the thickness of coatings on the F-35”.

“The radar-absorbent coatings on the F-35 will look as thin and transparent as stockings if [the Chinese instrument] is as powerful as they claim,” the executive said.

The end of stealth? New Chinese radar capable of detecting ‘invisible’ targets 100km away

“It looks like they will soon be able to have an echo image of the F-35 with some high-definition details ... from a respectable distance.”

China has claimed that some of its existing very-high-frequency military radar can detect traces of stealth aircraft but doubters say the microwaves from those devices would be absorbed or deflected by stealth materials.

Qi Jiaran, deputy director of the department of microwave engineering at the Harbin Institute of Technology, said the new instrument could be a game changer.

Qi, a terahertz imaging specialist not directly involved in the Chengdu project, said the report suggested that China had made a breakthrough in some key technology and components.

‘T-ray specs’ that bestow on wearer Superman-like power to see through clothing now a step closer to reality

But the technology was still bulky and could not be fitted easily on a plane or satellite.

“Field deployment may require power output at the kilowatt level. There is still a long way to go before we can monitor stealth fighters or bombers from space,” Qi said.

The new instrument was developed by the China Academy of Engineering Physics in Mianyang, the nation’s largest research institute for the development and production of nuclear weapons.

According to the academy’s website, efforts were under way to increase the device’s power output and shrink its size for military applications.

This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: New device could detect US stealth warplanes


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China's lunar rover Jade Rabbit retires*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-08-03 16:02:39
> 
> BEIJING, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's lunar rover Jade Rabbit, launched as part of the Chang'e-3 lunar mission in 2013, has stopped operations, according to an official announcement.
> 
> The State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) said on Wednesday that Chang'e-3, China's first lunar lander, has operated on the moon for 31 months, exceeding its design life by 19 months.
> 
> Chang'e-3 entered its 33th lunar night on July 28. A lunar night lasts approximately 14 earth days.
> 
> According to SASTIND, the Chang'e-3 has collected a large amount of scientific data, and the Jade Rabbit, far exceeding its design life of three months, completed many challenging missions for Chang'e-3, such as obtaining images of the moon's geological layers for the first time.


Chang'e-3 although officially declared to be retired, is still functioning!!

China航天
今天 09:13 来自 OPPO R15 梦镜版
无线电爱好者接还能收到嫦娥三号着陆器的信号“X波段”。从2013年12月14日登录月球到现在，它还活着。2016年8月4日，官方宣布嫦娥三号正式退役。

*China航天
Today 09:13 from OPPO R15 Dream Mirror Edition*
Radio enthusiasts can still receive the "X-band" signal from the Chang'e-3 lander. From December 14, 2013 landed on the moon, it is still alive. On August 4, 2016, the official announced that the Chang'e III will be officially retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new-tech experiment twin satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-27 13:24:11|Editor: Liangyu




XICHANG, June 27 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched new-tech experiment twin satellites on the Long March-2C rocket from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center Wednesday morning.

The twin satellites were launched at 11:30 a.m., and entered their intended orbit.

The twin-satellites missions are to link the inter-satellite network and conduct new technology tests on satellites earth-observation.

It was the 278th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

China's space-based infrared strategic weapons early-warning satellite 









\\\

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> China's space-based infrared strategic weapons early-warning satellite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\\







FengYun-4A geostationary meteorological satellite

http://fy4.nsmc.org.cn/portal/en/theme/FY4A_intro.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

training rocket

https://weibo.com/u/6528178851?refe...=feed&loc=nickname&is_hot=1#_rnd1530747891175

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Pakistan Inks Contract for Remote Sensing Satellite with China*
> Apr 21, 2016, *Aadil Shadman*
> 
> Pakistan’s Space & Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and China Great Wall Industry Cooperation (CGWIC) have signed a contract to develop and launch a remote sensing satellite, dubbed PRSS-1, into space.
> 
> Ahsan Iqbal, Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms, and Yin Limping, President of CGWIC, signed the agreement for the same on Wednesday.
> 
> While speaking at the occasion, Mr. Iqbal said that this historic agreement has carried Pakistan-China friendship from the Himalayas to the stars. He hopes to see the cooperation between the countries in space sciences to bring about more interaction in socio-economic projects and several other fields. The minister said that he considers space technology to be an important part of socio-economic development.
> 
> 
> 
> *Continue reading -> http://propakistani.pk/2016/04/21/pakistan-inks-contract-for-remote-sensing-satellite-with-china/ *


*NOTAM:*
A2665/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N321921E0972452-N330135E0973527-N325154E0982852-N320944E0981753 BACK TO START.ALL ACFT ARE FORBIDDEN TO FLY INTO THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 JUL 03:47 2018 UNTIL 09 JUL 04:15 2018. CREATED: 08 JUL 09:37 2018



> 航天面面观
> 今天 19:12 来自 超话-航天面面观
> 酒泉卫星发射中心将于2018年7月9日11:47-12:15利用长征二号丙改进型运载火箭（CZ-2C/SMA Y3）择机发射巴基斯坦遥感卫星（两颗）。
> 
> 该发火箭将以“一箭双星”的形式执行巴基斯坦遥感卫星发射任务，这也是长征二号丙火箭时隔近20年后，重返国际商业发射服务市场。
> 
> 长征二号丙改(CZ-2C/SMA)火箭相比常规的长二丙火箭，增加了一级固体上面级，以提升运载能力。
> 
> 这是今年我国将要实施的第19次航天发射任务。
> 
> 预祝发射任务取得圆满成功！



*Translation:*

航天面面观 
*Today 19:12*

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center will use the Long March II C-modified launch vehicle (CZ-2C/SMA Y3) to launch the Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellites (two) at 11:47-12:15 on July 9, 2018.

The rocket will carry out the Pakistan remote sensing satellite launch mission in the form of duo satellites in single launch. This is also the return of the Long March II C rocket to the international commercial launch service market after nearly 20 years.

The CZ-2C/SMA rocket of the Long March II (CZ-2C/SMA) rocket has added a solid-fuel stage to improve the carrying capacity.

This is the 19th space launch mission that China will launch this year.

I wish the launch mission a complete success!





Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)


PakTES-1A - an indigenously developed 285 kg remote sensing satellite of Pakistan. It will be launched at 610 km sun-synchronous orbit in July 2018.


----------



## Globenim

AsianUnion said:


> China's Tiangong-1 space station crash: How China lost control of its 'Heavenly Palace'
> 
> The country previously admitted


Lol how badly these old Western fake reports turned out. Sick how many of them wouldnt just fabricate false testimonies on behalf of "China" and create histeria with missleading and false reports about the nature of the descent, but so selfevidently hope for the worst case scenario no matter how impossibly small the chance was for it to crash in a dense city and idealy hurth or kill someone, instead of safely landing in the satelite graveyard exactly where it was supposed to be and did, just so they can gloat all over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

Globenim said:


> Lol how badly these old Western fake reports turned out. Sick how many of them wouldnt just fabricate false testimonies on behalf of "China" and create histeria with missleading and false reports about the nature of the descent, but so selfevidently hope for the worst case scenario no matter how impossibly small the chance was for it to crash in a dense city and idealy hurth or kill someone, instead of safely landing in the satelite graveyard exactly where it was supposed to be and did, just so they can gloat all over it.


This is nothing new. Remember Western fake news back in 2008 during the Tibetan Riots?














At least now many ppl know the credibility of Western media is complete shit. Back then, people actually believed this type of garbage. I guess more and more ppl around the world are waking up to their senses ... and Western outlets always ask why their press coverage is heavily restricted in China

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *NOTAM:*
> A2665/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N321921E0972452-N330135E0973527-N325154E0982852-N320944E0981753 BACK TO START.ALL ACFT ARE FORBIDDEN TO FLY INTO THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 09 JUL 03:47 2018 UNTIL 09 JUL 04:15 2018. CREATED: 08 JUL 09:37 2018
> 
> 
> 
> *Translation:*
> 
> 航天面面观
> *Today 19:12*
> 
> The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center will use the Long March II C-modified launch vehicle (CZ-2C/SMA Y3) to launch the Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellites (two) at 11:47-12:15 on July 9, 2018.
> 
> The rocket will carry out the Pakistan remote sensing satellite launch mission in the form of duo satellites in single launch. This is also the return of the Long March II C rocket to the international commercial launch service market after nearly 20 years.
> 
> The CZ-2C/SMA rocket of the Long March II (CZ-2C/SMA) rocket has added a solid-fuel stage to improve the carrying capacity.
> 
> This is the 19th space launch mission that China will launch this year.
> 
> I wish the launch mission a complete success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)
> 
> 
> PakTES-1A - an indigenously developed 285 kg remote sensing satellite of Pakistan. It will be launched at 610 km sun-synchronous orbit in July 2018.


Successfully launched !!





























​*China launches two satellites for Pakistan*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-09 13:16:18|Editor: Chengcheng




JIUQUAN, July 9 (Xinhua) -- China launched two satellites for Pakistan on a Long March-2C rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 11:56 a.m. Monday.

The PRSS-1 is China's first optical remote sensing satellite sold to Pakistan and the 17th satellite developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) for an overseas buyer.

A scientific experiment satellite, PakTES-1A, developed by Pakistan, was sent into orbit via the same rocket.

This is another space cooperation between China and Pakistan since the launch of PAKSAT-1R, a communication satellite, in August 2011.

The PRSS-1 will be used for land and resources surveying, monitoring of natural disasters, agriculture research, urban construction and providing remote sensing information for the Belt and Road region.

Monday's launch is the 279th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China's High-powered Incoherent Scatter Radars (Read: HAARPs)*


*Could this new Chinese radar system really be used to play God with the weather?*

China is building a system in the South China Sea that can knock out communications systems, but some scientists believe it could have more alarming uses such as causing natural disasters like hurricanes

Thursday, 07 June, 2018

China is building a powerful radar system in the South China Sea that critics say could knock out communication systems, manipulate the weatherand even cause natural disasters.

The system, which sounds like something out of science fiction, uses pulsed energy beams to study and manipulate electrically charged particles in the high atmosphere.

It has civilian and military applications and could challenge US dominance in both spheres.

The US military has already been working on similar technology, but it has proved controversial with critics warning that it could allow governments to play God by causing disasters such as hurricanes, typhoons and tsunami.

Most scientists have dismissed these warnings as alarmist, however, and questioned whether the technology is really capable of doing this.

But while the American programme – funded by the air force, navy and universities – faces an uncertain future due to budget cuts, China is ready to speed up its own work in this field.

The South China Morning Post has learned that Beijing is ready to start work building a powerful machine in Sanya, a resort on the island province of Hainan.

The device, known as a High-powered Incoherent Scatter Radar, would be capable of influencing the ebb and flow of subatomic particles as far away as Singapore, a distance of over 2,000km (1,200 miles).

This facility would be the most powerful radar in the South China Sea and – regardless of whether it can be used to generate extreme climate events – would have multiple military uses, including improving China’s submarine warfare capabilities and disrupting other countries’ communications networks by creating an atmospheric “black hole”.

A Chinese Academy of Sciences official who visited the site in March expressed satisfaction with the progress of the project, according to information on the academy’s website.

During his visit, Li Shushen, vice-president at the academy, urged scientists to use the facility to serve China’s “strategic needs” and pursue “frontier issues” in space.

The machine works by generating rapid pulses of electromagnetic energy and beams them into the ionosphere, a layer of the atmosphere that can reflect radio waves thanks to a high concentration of ions and electrons.

By analysing the radio waves bouncing back off the particles, researchers can precisely measure the disturbance in the ionosphere caused by cosmic activity such as the sun’s rays.

The data can also be used to correct the radar images collected by spy satellites to gather more information and focus more precisely on a specific target.

By fine-tuning the high-energy beam, scientists could also stimulate the lower ionosphere to generate low-frequency waves and send these back to Earth.

These waves can travel long distances through seawater and reach submarines in the deep ocean, which means the technology could be used to send instructions to the subs from the base without the need for them to approach the surface to receive them.

At present the US is still the leader in this field of science. It built a similar programme to study and manipulate the ionosphere in Gakona, Alaska about 10 years ago.

The main purpose of the High Frequency Active Auroral Research Programme, or HAARP, was to improve satellite performance and submarine communication, according to scientists funded by the US navy and air force.

But building such a device was technically challenging and the power consumed by the project resulted in mounting costs.

So far, only about 10 such instruments have been built, mostly by the US, former Soviet states and the European Union, in strategic coastal areas such as the Atlantic, Pacific and Arctic.

The largest devices can generate and beam extremely low-frequency waves over large areas. Because they have the power to penetrate water, the earth’s crust and the human skull, some observers have warned that the governments could use the technology to set off storms or earthquakes and even control the brain.

However, most mainstream scientists have dismissed such concerns as overtly conspiratorial, arguing that the technology has so far been used to study the weather in space and support certain military operations.

They also point out that however powerful the machines are, they do not at present have enough energy to manipulate weather on any sizeable scale or trigger natural disasters.

The Sanya High-powered Incoherent Scatter Radar would be the first such device in the South China Sea.

The technology allows physicists to use extremely powerful radio waves to stir up the ionosphere – a physical phenomenon called incoherent scattering

This allow researchers to measure the temperature, density and speed of subatomic particles over huge distances and allows them to observe and influence the ionosphere – something a conventional radar cannot do.

One such device has been operating in the southwestern Chinese province of Yunnan since 2012, according to research papers by mainland scientists. The device, located in Qujing, is being used to study the ionosphere and detect extremely small targets such as nano satellites and microscopic pieces of debris for military and civilian space projects.

A researcher working at the site of the new Hainan project in Tiandu town told the South China Morning Post: “The implementation plan has been approved by the central government. Construction should start before the end of this year.”

A key component of the instrument is a phased array radar panel about the size of a basketball court. The panel consists of individual modules that could be assembled and taken apart, so the facility could be moved from one location to another in a short period of time.

The power of its beam would equal several hundred megawatts, the same amount of energy that would power thousands of households in the US.

A senior Chinese radar expert at Xidian University in Xian, capital of northwestern Shaanxi province, who previously worked with the People’s Liberation Army Institute of Telecommunication Engineering, confirmed that the project would operate with two separate divisions, one for civilian research and the other for military operations.

Sanya is China’s main naval base and houses a fleet of nuclear submarines, but the researcher said there were concerns that the island’s power supplies may prove to be inadequate. Shortages have sometimes been reported on the island, which lacks large generating plants.

The technology was jointly developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, China Electronics Technology Group and Nanchang University, all with close ties to the military.

A smaller prototype has been collecting data over the past few years, according to scientists at the site.

Zhao Biqiang, a researcher with the Institute of Geology and Geophysics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing and a senior scientist involved in the project, said details of the instrument would not be revealed to the public until two or three years later.

The Sanya programme was officially launched in 2015 with a kick-starting fund of nearly 100 million yuan (US$15.7 million) from the central government. 
The goal was to develop and build the “world’s most advanced incoherent scatter radar”, according to information on the academy’s website.

Zhao declined to comment on the facility’s military applications.

“It is too early to talk about what the technology can do. There will be lots of technical challenges and engineering hurdles we may face and have to overcome,” he said.

“The main purpose of this programme is to study the ionosphere over the South China Sea. Currently there is no such device in this region. The data collected by our instrument will fill gaps in our knowledge.”

There were other similar facilities under construction in China with a power output “much larger than ours”, Zhao said.

The project was led by professor Wan Weixing, an award-winning researcher involved in many defence projects on the ionosphere.

In a research paper published in a domestic journal in 2014, Wan mentioned an experiment conducted by Chinese scientists to heat up a large area in the ionosphere with powerful radar waves.

Computer simulation suggested the technology could change the temperature and density of electrically charged particles over an area the size of a large city, according to the paper. Wan could not be reached for comment on the Sanya project.

The People’s Liberation Army has funded a large number of research works on ionosphere weapons. They included an airborne device to release a large amount of chemicals in the high atmosphere to create a communication “black hole” over enemy forces.

In this case the chemical will change the ionosphere to block radio waves. They could also be designed to allow certain signals, such as extremely low frequency waves generated by a satellite, to pass through the ionosphere and communicate with submarines.

There are more immediate safety concerns about the deployment of the powerful electromagnetic instrument in Hainan, a popular tourism destination known as China’s Hawaii.

Liu Wenlong, a professor of physics at the school of space and environment at Beihang University in Beijing said the energy beam of ground-based radar could hit passing planes and the area has high levels of air traffic.

Although he said he did not think it would be able to penetrate the plane’s multiple layers of protection and burn out its chips – because that would require more energy than existing technology could produce – it needed “careful investigation” to check that the man-made pulses will not affect the plane’s ability to communicate with air traffic control.

However, the Xidian University researcher said the facility was likely to have a separate radar to warn passing planes and a facility to shut down operations if planes accidentally came within range.








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=5ab8f56f6b1e5a322ed0911efbcfd602
001de0c4-63ef-11e8-82ea-2acc56ad2bf7_972x_203913.jpg
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...-radar-system-really-be-used-play-god-weather



▲ High-powered Incoherent Scatter Radars across the world. 

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...-radar-system-really-be-used-play-god-weather

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new Beidou navigation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-10 06:45:53|Editor: Yurou






China sends a new Beidou navigation satellite into orbit on a Long March-3A rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in the southwestern Sichuan Province, July 10, 2018. The satellite is the 32nd of the Beidou navigation system, and one of the Beidou-2 family, which is the second generation of the system. The launch was the 280th mission of the Long March rocket series. (Xinhua)

XICHANG, Sichuan, July 10 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new Beidou navigation satellite into orbit on a Long March-3A rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in the southwestern Sichuan Province, at 4:58 a.m. Tuesday.

The satellite is the 32nd of the Beidou navigation system, and one of the Beidou-2 family, which is the second generation of the system.

The launch was the 280th mission of the Long March rocket series.

China started to construct the third-generation of Beidou system in 2017, and eight Beidou-3 satellites are now in space.

So why launch another Beidou-2 satellite?

"The launch of a backup Beidou-2 satellite will ensure the system's continuous and stable operation," said Yang Hui, chief designer of the Beidou-2 series.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, Beidou aims to rival the U.S. GPS system, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo as a global satellite navigation system. The project was formally launched in 1994. It began serving China in 2000 and the Asia-Pacific region in 2012.

Since then, the system has provided reliable and free, all-weather and all-time positioning, navigation and timing services to customers in the Asia-Pacific region and has never been out of service, according to the China Academy of Space Technology.

However, some of the Beidou-2 satellites are nearing the end of their lives and need to be replaced by backup satellites. China launched two backup satellites on March 30 and June 12, 2016.

This new backup is not a simple repeat of previous satellites, but has been upgraded to improve its reliability, said Yang.

It carries a rubidium clock, which is the key to the accuracy of its positioning and timing.

When China began reform and opening-up 40 years ago, its satellites mainly used costly imported rubidium clocks. After the launch of the Beidou program, the United States banned exports of rubidium clocks to China.

Sun Jiadong, chief designer of the Beidou system and an academician of Chinese Academy of Engineering, said China must depend on itself.

China's first self-developed rubidium clock was tested on a satellite in September 2006. The performance of China's rubidium clocks was improved on Beidou-2 satellites.

This year will see an intensive launch of Beidou satellites. The system is expected to provide navigation and positioning services to countries along the Belt and Road by late 2018. By around 2020, the Beidou system will go global.

The Beidou-3 satellites can send signals that are compatible with other satellite navigation systems and provide satellite-based augmentation, as well as search and rescue services in accordance with international standards. The positioning accuracy is 2.5 to 5 meters.

The Beidou system will coordinate with other technology, such as remote sensing, the Internet, big data and cloud computing, in future.

In the past five years, the system has helped rescue more than 10,000 fishermen. More than 40,000 fishing vessels and around 4.8 million commercial vehicles in China have been equipped with Beidou, said Beidou spokesperson Ran Chengqi.

China has sold more than 50 million domestically manufactured chips connected to the Beidou navigation and positioning system in the past five years.

By 2020, the value of China's satellite navigation business is expected to surpass 400 billion yuan (about 58 billion U.S. dollars), of which 240 billion to 320 billion yuan will go to the Beidou system, Ran said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

> 央广军事
> 13分钟前 来自 搜狗高速浏览器
> 【我国成功发射第三十三、三十四颗北斗导航卫星】2018年7月29日9时48分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭（及远征一号上面级），以“一箭双星”方式成功发射第三十三、三十四颗北斗导航卫星。这两颗卫星属于中圆地球轨道卫星，是我国北斗三号系统第九、十颗组网卫星。
> 
> 卫星经过3个多小时的飞行，经轨控和相位捕获后，进入工作轨道。后续将进行集成测试与试验评估，并与此前发射的八颗北斗三号导航卫星进行组网运行。
> 
> 根据计划，年底前将建成由18颗北斗三号卫星组成的基本系统，为“一带一路”沿线国家提供服务。从此次发射开始，北斗卫星组网发射进入前所未有的高密度期。
> 
> 此次发射的北斗导航卫星和配套运载火箭（及远征一号上面级）分别由中国航天科技集团有限公司所属的中国空间技术研究院和中国运载火箭技术研究院抓总研制。这是长征系列运载火箭的第281次飞行


*China National Radio Military
13 minutes ago *
[China successfully launched the 33rd and 34th Beidou navigation satellites]

At 9:48 on July 29, 2018, China used the Long March 3B carrier rocket (and the YZ-1 upper stage) at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the 33rd and 34th Beidou navigation satellites in the "one rocket two satellite" manner. These two satellites belong to the MEO earth orbiting satellite and are the ninth and tenth satellites of the Beidou-3 system in China.

After more than three hours of flight, the satellite enters the working orbit with orbit control and phase capture. The integration test and evaluation would subsequently be carried out, and network to the eight Beidou-3 navigation satellites launched previously.

According to the plan, a basic system consisting of 18 Beidou-3 satellites will be built by the end of the year to provide services for countries along the “Belt and Road”. From the start of this launch, the Beidou satellite network will move into an unprecedented high-intensity launch phase.

The Beidou navigation satellite and supporting carrier rocket (and the upper stage of YZ-1) launched by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Group Co., Ltd. are jointly developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. This is the 281th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

> *7月，4发全胜！长四乙成功发射高分十一号卫星
> 中国航天科技集团*
> 
> 今天（7月31日）中午11点，在太原卫星发射中心，长征四号乙运载火箭成功将高分十一号卫星送入预定轨道。该卫星将主要应用于国土普查、城市规划、土地确权、路网设计、农作物估产和防灾减灾等领域，可为“一带一路”等国家重大计划的实施提供信息保障。至此，中国航天科技集团有限公司7月的4次宇航发射均取得圆满成功。


*In July, 4 rounds of victory! LM-4B successfully launched Gaofen-11 satellite
China Aerospace Science and Technology Group*

Today (July 31) at 11:00, at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, the Long March 4B carrier rocket successfully sent the Gaofen-11 satellite into preset orbit. The satellite will be mainly used in the fields of national census, urban planning, land demarcation, road network design, crop yield estimation and disaster prevention and mitigation. It can provide secured information for the implementation of major national plans such as the “Belt and Road”. So far, China Aerospace Science and Technology Group Co., Ltd. has successfully achieved four aerospace launches in July.





▲ 圆满成功（樊哲 摄）





▲ 长征四号乙运载火箭直冲云霄（李圣成 摄）​*高分十一号卫星由航天科技集团五院抓总研制*，是高分辨率对地观测系统国家科技重大专项安排的光学遥感卫星，地面像元分辨率最高可达亚米级。
The Gaofen-11 satellite was developed by the fifth academy of the Aerospace Science and Technology Group. It is an optical remote sensing satellite with national major science and technology project support for high-resolution Earth observation systems. The ground level resolution is up to sub-meter level.





▲ 星罩组合体转运（马骥 摄）​
*执行本次发射任务的长征四号乙运载火箭由航天科技集团八院抓总研制*，是一款常温液体推进剂三级运载火箭。该火箭主要用于发射太阳同步轨道卫星，具有可靠性高和适应强的特点。
The Long March 4B carrier rocket that carried out this launch mission was developed by the Aerospace Science and Technology Group Eight Academy. It is a three-stage launch vehicle with liquid propellant at ambient temperature. The rocket is mainly used to launch satellites in the sun-synchronous orbit. It has the characteristics of high reliability and strong adaptability.





▲ 长征四号乙运载火箭整装待发（马骥 摄）​

本次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第282次发射。
This mission is the 282th launch of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

文/郭倩
编辑/杨成
监制/黄希

*China launches high-resolution Earth observation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-31 12:11:50|Editor: zh




TAIYUAN, July 31 (Xinhua) -- China on Tuesday launched Gaofen-11, an optical remote sensing satellite, as part of the country's high-resolution Earth observation project.

The Gaofen-11 satellite was launched on a Long March 4B rocket at 11 a.m. Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province. It was the 282nd flight mission by a Long March carrier rocket.

The satellite can be used for land survey, urban planning, road network design, agriculture, and disaster relief. Its data will also be used for the Belt and Road Initiative.

Since the Gaofen project began in 2010, China has gained an increasingly clearer view of the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

The 22nd, all successful space launches this year, matches China's own record of 22 launches in 2016. Thanks Henri K for keeping the handy tally religiously  and four more twin-satellite launches for BDS plus others within the remaining five months, a new all-time high record for China's aerospace accomplishments is to be set.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*GF-11: China Enters The Select Club Of Countries That Can Acquire NIIRS 8-9 Satellite Imagery*

2 August 2018 

On July 31st, China added a new member to its Gaofen Earth Observation constellation: Gaofen-11 (GF-11) was launched atop a CZ-4B rocket. While the early Gaofen satellites were openly described by their designers, this one is a bit more obscure. It was not in the list of planned Gaofen satellites, and the launch caught observers by surprise, so most likely it is a military satellite operating under the guise of the Gaofen programme.

However, the Chinese always lift a bit of the veil of secrecy by releasing footage of the launch, with views of the rocket and of the control center, but also footage of satellite separation. Interestingly, 3D computer models are used in the control center to represent the rocket and its payload, and these models are not censored by the CCTV state television. They even showed those models with some of the military Yaogan satellites, probably as a form of strategic signaling towards their competitors. That way they can show the United States for instance that they mean business when it comes to strengthening their intelligence capabilities. Here is the footage for GF-11:







The most interesting part is this image of the satellite still attached to the third stage of the Long March rocket.





▲ Another view of GF-11, still attached to the third stage of the Long March rocket.

Knowing the stage has a diameter of 2.9m, and is almost completely parallel to the virtual camera, the diameter of the satellite’s aperture can be estimated at 1.7m. That means it carries a big mirror: the largest mirror carried by a commercial Earth Observation satellite is Worldview 3 & 4 ‘s 1.1m mirror, manufactured in the USA by ITT Exelis. For non-commercial satellites, the French have published images of their Helios 2 spy satellites, suggesting they have a 1.4m mirror. GF-1 beats them all, and is in fact only outclassed in its category of an optical imaging satellite by two US products:

– the Hubble Space Telescope, which has a 2.4m mirror working at optical wavelengths

– the KENNEN optical spy satellites, generally known under the KH-11 designation, which are rumoured to have a similar mirror size to Hubble. This is supported by the fact that the National Reconnaissance Office gifted two 2.4m optical mirrors it no longer had use for to NASA, which plans to use it for its WFIRST observatory. Additionally, people who have seen high-resolution images of these satellites have described them as “stubby Hubbles“.





▲ Artist’s view of a KH-11 based on a modified Hubble image.





▲ The Hubble Space Telescope

So China seems to have accomplished a great leap forward in space optics. As GF-11 is positioned on a 470km circular 247x693km elliptical orbit, a 1.7m mirror would give it a ground resolution of 7 to 10cm at perigee, at around 10AM local solar time and at 20°N, right over India and the South China Sea. At the average altitude of 470km, the resolution is still 15 to 20cm, surpassing all commercial satellites and most reconnaissance satellites. This propels China into the select club of countries that can acquire NIIRS 8-9 satellite imagery, meaning the resolution is high enough to identify small hand-held weapons. Presumably the only members of this club are the US and now China, and that will continue to be the case in the foreseeable future, with maybe Russia joining them later if the Razdan program fulfills its promises.





▲ Another view of GF-11, showing a similar architecture to Hubble

Interestingly, China plans to launch a “Chinese Hubble” to accompany its next space station, in the form of a dockable optical astronomy telescope with a 2m mirror. There are likely synergies between the developments in space optics for this national prestige project and the military satellites. Future developments will be even more impressive, and China is clearly aiming to be the new leader in this domain.





▲ The Xuntian space telescope (left) docked to the Tianhe space station

https://satelliteobservation.net/2018/08/02/gf-11-how-do-you-say-kennen-in-chinese/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches new communication satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-04 01:40:41|Editor: Yurou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launched a new communication satellite "APSTAR-6C" on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center, May 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Zhengyi)
> 
> XICHANG, May 4 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new communication satellite "APSTAR-6C" at 12:06 a.m. Friday at the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> The satellite was sent into orbit by the Long March-3B carrier rocket. This was the 273rd mission of the Long March rocket series. Both the satellite and the rocket were developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
> 
> The user of the satellite is Hong Kong-based APT Satellite Co. Ltd. The satellite will provide TV transmission, communication, Internet and multimedia services to customers across the Asia-Pacific region.


亚太6C通信卫星在轨交付用户
*五院通信卫星事业部 今天*
2018年8月7日，亚太6C通信卫星在轨交付仪式在香港亚太通信卫星有限公司（亚太公司）大埔地面站举行，中国航天科技集团有限公司及其所属的长城公司、一院、五院相关领导出席了交付仪式。
*APSTAR-6C communication satellite in-orbit delivery to user
China Academy of Space Technology, Communication Satellite Division *
On August 7, 2018, the APSTAR-6C communication satellite in-orbit delivery ceremony was held at APT Satellite (Asia Pacific) Co. Ltd. Tai Po Ground Station in Hong Kong. China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Limited and its affiliated China Great Wall Industry Corp., First Academy, and Fifth Academy relevant representatives attended the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

From weixin of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation,



> *震耳欲聋的轰鸣声再次响彻大凉山，安静了四周时间的西昌卫星发射中心迎来了本月的唯一一次宇航发射任务。今天（8月25日）7点52分，长征三号乙/远征一号运载火箭成功执行“一箭双星”发射任务，将北斗卫星导航系统第35、36颗卫星发射升空，随后，火箭上面级成功与双星分离，将其顺利送入预定轨道。*


The deafening roar resounded through the Great Liangshan Mountain at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, which was quiet for four weeks, ushered in the only aerospace launch mission this month. Today (August 25) at 7:52, the Long March 3B/YZ-1 carrier rocket successfully carried out the "One rocket Double satellite" launch mission, launching the 35th and 36th satellites of the Beidou satellite navigation system, after which the rocket's upper stage successfully separated from the double satellite and sent it smoothly to the preset orbit.


















​本次任务是北斗全球卫星导航系统的第6次发射，是该系统的第11颗和第12颗卫星。





▲ 卫星转场（高楠 摄）​
此前，北斗全球卫星导航系统已成功完成5组卫星的发射。2018年7月29日，北斗卫星导航系统第33、34颗卫星顺利升空，本次任务距离上一次北斗卫星发射成功仅仅不到一个月。

执行本次发射任务的长征三号乙/远征一号运载火箭由中国航天科技集团有限公司一院抓总研制，它是由基础级和上面级组成的四级火箭。

基础级火箭是在长征三号乙运载火箭基础上为适应采用上面级而研制的捆绑式三级液体火箭，其一子级上捆绑了四个助推器。上面级是为发射我国新一代北斗导航卫星而专门研制的采用常规推进剂的轨道运载器。





▲ 箭体转场（高楠 摄）




▲ 吊装助推器（高楠 摄）​
本发任务中，火箭队伍岗位进一步融合与优化，时间管理更加精细化，各岗位配合更加默契。从本发任务起，长三乙/远征一号火箭*正式完成了地面加注系列软件的更改，更改后的地面软件与此前已完成调整的火箭三子级“液位传感器”相匹配*，将更好地适应发射场突发状况下加注方案的应急调整，同时也促进了火箭“去任务化”要求的进一步落地。





▲ 长三乙/远征一号运载火箭整装待发（高楠 摄）​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

CZ-6X recoverable rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

航天面面观
23分钟前 来自 航天面面观超话
西昌卫星发射中心于2018年9月19日22:07利用长征三号乙/远征一号上面级（CZ-3B/YZ-1）运载火箭发射了北斗三号全球组网卫星（第三十七、三十八颗北斗导航卫星）。
Xichang Satellite Launch Center launched the Beidou-3 global networking satellite at 22:07 on September 19, 2018 using the Long March 3B/Expedition No. 1 (CZ-3B/YZ-1) carrier rocket (Thirty-seventh And thirty-eight Beidou navigation satellites).




​NOTE: It will take over 4 hrs to reach intended orbit and declare successful completion of the mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

According to Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) on 15 Sep:

“China will carry out the 7th Space launch next week for its Beidou positioning and navigation system in 2018. This year's 25th Chinese space flight will take place on Wednesday September 19th between 13h35 and 15h05 UTC.”

See no news on this launch, so perhaps to be done shortly later.
EDIT: what a coincidence, just noted the post by @JSCh above minutes earlier. Look forward its successful news briefly later  

From his twitter'post:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040660874950668288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *GF-11: China Enters The Select Club Of Countries That Can Acquire NIIRS 8-9 Satellite Imagery*
> 
> 2 August 2018
> 
> On July 31st, China added a new member to its Gaofen Earth Observation constellation: Gaofen-11 (GF-11) was launched atop a CZ-4B rocket. While the early Gaofen satellites were openly described by their designers, this one is a bit more obscure. It was not in the list of planned Gaofen satellites, and the launch caught observers by surprise, so most likely it is a military satellite operating under the guise of the Gaofen programme.
> 
> However, the Chinese always lift a bit of the veil of secrecy by releasing footage of the launch, with views of the rocket and of the control center, but also footage of satellite separation. Interestingly, 3D computer models are used in the control center to represent the rocket and its payload, and these models are not censored by the CCTV state television. They even showed those models with some of the military Yaogan satellites, probably as a form of strategic signaling towards their competitors. That way they can show the United States for instance that they mean business when it comes to strengthening their intelligence capabilities. Here is the footage for GF-11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most interesting part is this image of the satellite still attached to the third stage of the Long March rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Another view of GF-11, still attached to the third stage of the Long March rocket.
> 
> Knowing the stage has a diameter of 2.9m, and is almost completely parallel to the virtual camera, the diameter of the satellite’s aperture can be estimated at 1.7m. That means it carries a big mirror: the largest mirror carried by a commercial Earth Observation satellite is Worldview 3 & 4 ‘s 1.1m mirror, manufactured in the USA by ITT Exelis. For non-commercial satellites, the French have published images of their Helios 2 spy satellites, suggesting they have a 1.4m mirror. GF-1 beats them all, and is in fact only outclassed in its category of an optical imaging satellite by two US products:
> 
> – the Hubble Space Telescope, which has a 2.4m mirror working at optical wavelengths
> 
> – the KENNEN optical spy satellites, generally known under the KH-11 designation, which are rumoured to have a similar mirror size to Hubble. This is supported by the fact that the National Reconnaissance Office gifted two 2.4m optical mirrors it no longer had use for to NASA, which plans to use it for its WFIRST observatory. Additionally, people who have seen high-resolution images of these satellites have described them as “stubby Hubbles“.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Artist’s view of a KH-11 based on a modified Hubble image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ The Hubble Space Telescope
> 
> So China seems to have accomplished a great leap forward in space optics. As GF-11 is positioned on a 470km circular 247x693km elliptical orbit, a 1.7m mirror would give it a ground resolution of 7 to 10cm at perigee, at around 10AM local solar time and at 20°N, right over India and the South China Sea. At the average altitude of 470km, the resolution is still 15 to 20cm, surpassing all commercial satellites and most reconnaissance satellites. This propels China into the select club of countries that can acquire NIIRS 8-9 satellite imagery, meaning the resolution is high enough to identify small hand-held weapons. Presumably the only members of this club are the US and now China, and that will continue to be the case in the foreseeable future, with maybe Russia joining them later if the Razdan program fulfills its promises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Another view of GF-11, showing a similar architecture to Hubble
> 
> Interestingly, China plans to launch a “Chinese Hubble” to accompany its next space station, in the form of a dockable optical astronomy telescope with a 2m mirror. There are likely synergies between the developments in space optics for this national prestige project and the military satellites. Future developments will be even more impressive, and China is clearly aiming to be the new leader in this domain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ The Xuntian space telescope (left) docked to the Tianhe space station
> 
> https://satelliteobservation.net/2018/08/02/gf-11-how-do-you-say-kennen-in-chinese/


*China closing the satellite imagery capability gap*

By Andrew Tate, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly (14 AUG)

A Chinese Earth-observation satellite launched on 31 July from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre may be capable of achieving ground-image resolution of 10 centimeters or less. If confirmed, this would give China a satellite-imaging capability second only to the United States and possibly comparable to the maximum resolution provided by US imaging satellites.

China’s state-owned Xinhua news agency reported that the Gaofen 11 satellite is an “optical remote-sensing satellite” that was carried aloft by a Long March 4B rocket “as part of the country’s high-resolution Earth observation project”. An article in the Science & Technology Daily, the news outlet of China’s Ministry of Science and Technology, noted that the satellite’s ground resolution was “at the sub-metre level”.

Previous Gaofen satellites are part of the civil China High-resolution Earth Observation System (CHEOS). However, Gaofen 11 was not included in previously released information related to the civil programme, so it is likely that this satellite will have a primarily military role.

A video of the launch was released by state-owned broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV), and computer-generated 3D images displayed in the satellite control centre were also shown. These included a representative image of the satellite while still attached to the rocket’s third stage but after the payload faring had been jettisoned.

Analysis of this image published on the website SatelliteObservation.net compared the size of the satellite body with the known diameter of the third-stage module and concluded that the mirror lens is around 1.7 meters across.

The satellite has been placed in an elliptical near-polar orbit, which gives it an altitude of 693 km at its apogee and 247 km at its perigee, which occurs at 10:00 h local time at latitude 20° N -– such as when passing over the South China Sea, India, or Hawaii.

https://www.janes.com/article/82366/china-closing-the-satellite-imagery-capability-gap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> According to Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) on 15 Sep:
> 
> “China will carry out the 7th Space launch next week for its Beidou positioning and navigation system in 2018. This year's 25th Chinese space flight will take place on Wednesday September 19th between 13h35 and 15h05 UTC.”
> 
> See no news on this launch, so perhaps to be done shortly later.
> EDIT: what a coincidence, just noted the post by @JSCh above minutes earlier. Look forward its successful news briefly later
> 
> From his twitter'post:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040660874950668288



M15 and M16(39th and 40th Beidou navigation satellites) are scheduled for launch next month, probably around 10/10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 航天面面观
> 23分钟前 来自 航天面面观超话
> 西昌卫星发射中心于2018年9月19日22:07利用长征三号乙/远征一号上面级（CZ-3B/YZ-1）运载火箭发射了北斗三号全球组网卫星（第三十七、三十八颗北斗导航卫星）。
> Xichang Satellite Launch Center launched the Beidou-3 global networking satellite at 22:07 on September 19, 2018 using the Long March 3B/Expedition No. 1 (CZ-3B/YZ-1) carrier rocket (Thirty-seventh And thirty-eight Beidou navigation satellites).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​NOTE: It will take over 4 hrs to reach intended orbit and declare successful completion of the mission.


*China launches twin BeiDou-3 satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-20 03:05:26|Editor: Liangyu






China sends twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space on a single carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang Keyan)

XICHANG, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday evening successfully sent twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space on a single carrier rocket.

The Long March-3B carrier rocket lifted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 10:07 p.m. It was the 285th mission of the Long March rocket series.

The twin satellites are the 37th and 38th editions of the BeiDou navigation system. After a series of tests and evaluations, they will work together with 12 BeiDou-3 satellites already in orbit.

The twin satellites will provide danger alerts and navigation services for global users. A basic system with 18 orbiting BeiDou-3 satellites will be in place by the end of the year, which will serve countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

The satellites and the rocket for Wednesday's launch were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, respectively.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper, the BeiDou system started serving China in 2000 and the Asia-Pacific region in 2012.















​These two Beidou satellite has for the first time carries devices to participate in the International Cospas-Sarsat Programme - Wikipedia


JSCh said:


> *Beidou joins global rescue data network*
> By LUO WANGSHU and ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-11-24 07:48
> 
> *Chinese satellite navigation system to be part of humanitarian cooperative*
> 
> China's domestically developed navigation satellite system Beidou has been included in a global network that collects and distributes data for search and rescue missions, the Ministry of Transport said on Thursday.
> 
> Beidou will be part of the International Cospas-Sarsat Programme, a nonprofit, intergovernmental and humanitarian cooperative with 44 members, including the United States, Canada, Russia and China.
> 
> The inclusion comes after a ministry delegation submitted the Chinese system's technology and launch plan for search and rescue to the program during the 31st Cospas-Sarsat Council meeting in late October in Montreal, Canada.
> 
> "The move will enhance Beidou's global capability to search for and rescue people in distress, showing China has carried out its responsibilities in global humanitarianism in accordance with international conventions," Wu Chungeng, a ministry spokesman, said at a news conference on Thursday.
> 
> "It also supports Beidou's global development, promoting the system's international influence and power in the field of satellite navigation," he said.
> 
> Beidou is the world's fourth navigation satellite system, following US-based GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.
> 
> "China has mastered the core technology of space payload and ground systems for search and rescue satellite systems. It is time to research and develop the self-controlled search and rescue system with Beidou," Wu said.
> 
> The International Cospas-Sarsat Programme is a satellite-based search and rescue distress alert detection and information distribution system best known for detecting and locating emergency beacons activated by aircraft, ships and hikers in distress.
> 
> It aims to "provide accurate, timely and reliable distress alerts and location data to help search and rescue authorities assist people in distress". It uses the GPS, GLONASS and Galileo systems for its missions.
> 
> China has been striving to promote Beidou to more international organizations to expand the space network's use overseas, according to Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office.
> 
> He said China has begun to collaborate with GPS, GLONASS and Galileo on frequency coordination and ground applications.
> 
> "Beidou-based products are being used in more than 30 nations. Next, we will give the system global coverage and improve its stability and reliability. In addition, more efforts will be made to develop ground applications," he said.
> 
> Twenty-nine satellites have been launched for the Beidou network, the first in 2000 and the most recent in November. The system began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and parts of the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012.
> 
> Beidou has acquired a great number of users in China. Most of the shared bicycles in Chinese cities now employ Beidou-based positioning services; more than 4 million taxis, long-distance buses and cargo trucks nationwide have been equipped with Beidou devices; and about 40 percent of smartphones in the Chinese market are able to access the services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese institute assists Mongolia in drought monitoring*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-20 13:42:12|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- A drought remote monitoring system developed by Chinese researchers has been handed over for service in Mongolia, with a transfer agreement signed.

The drought observation system, known as DroughtWatch-Mongolia, aims to provide real-time and wide-range drought information for disaster prevention and mitigation departments in Mongolia.

The DroughtWatch-Mongolia system covers multiple zones and provides multi-index reports. It overcomes inaccurately describing the occurrence and situation of drought by a single index, according to a source from its developer, the Institute of Aerospace Information Research with the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Before the transfer held Monday, Chinese researchers have conducted rounds of ground monitoring experiments with Mongolian specialists. And the accuracy and monitoring capabilities of DroughtWatch-Mongolia have met the operational requirements after four years of testing.

The DroughtWatch is a global multi-satellite, multi-scale drought monitoring system and has been in service continuously for more than 20 years. It has become the ideal mechanism for drought monitoring recommended by the UN Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Tuesday, March 28, 2017, 10:54
> *Jilin group sets goal of putting 60 satellites in orbit by 2020*
> By Ma Si in Beijing and Liu Mingtai in Changchun
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tiantong-01 satellite was launched at 00:22 am Beijing Time, at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, with the Long March-3B carrier rocket. (Photo/Xinhua)*
> 
> A private company in Jilin province - Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co - aims to launch 60 satellites into orbit by 2020. This is part of the province's push to renovate its manufacturing industry and transform itself into an aerospace technology hub.
> 
> The ambitious plan follows the northeastern province building the country's first domestically developed commercial Earth imaging satellite in 2015. The satellite was developed by Chang Guang, a commercial spinoff of the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics.
> 
> In January 2017, a new commercial satellite developed by the company was launched to help monitor the province's sprawling forests, partly to prevent fires. This brought the number of satellites manufactured and launched by the company to five.
> 
> "We want to have 60 satellites operational by 2020, and 138 satellites in service by 2030, which will ultimately make it possible to offer a 10-minute revisit capability anywhere in the world," said Jia Hongguang, deputy general manager of Chang Guang.
> 
> According to the company, its technology prowess, once backed by private capital, can accelerate the civilian application of aerospace technology.
> 
> Currently, the Jilin-based company counts government agencies and the military as their core customers. But tapping into the consumer mass market will be the key to cultivating a booming commercial aerospace industry, said Wang Dong, assistant to the general manager at Chang Guang.
> 
> "We not only sell satellites, drones and their parts and systems, but also offer a whole set of solutions, which will give us an edge in appealing to the public," Wang said. He declined to disclose the cost and profit involved in making a satellite.
> 
> Miao Qianjun, secretary-general of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China, said that small and medium-sized satellites are enough to support civilian applications. This is unlike the United States' GPS navigation system and China's BeiDou satellite system, which demand big satellites, he said.
> 
> "Small satellites cost far less and can be of more practical use for a limited area. They have big commercial potential," Miao said.
> 
> Last year, the Jilin provincial government, Changchun municipal government and Chang Guang set aside 500 million yuan ($72.8 million) to set up an investment fund to cultivate young engineers and developers who are passionate about the aerospace industry.


Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd., the maker and operator of Jilin series of commercial remote sensing satellite, posted the following in weibo.com.


> 长光卫星
> 9月20日 16:18 来自 iPhone 8 已编辑
> 我们在圣地亚哥机场拍到了这个，传说中的侧风飞行？


*Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd.
September 20 16:18 from iPhone 8*
We videoed this at the San Diego airport, the legendary crosswind flight?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

“You can see me. Now I can see you too”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Looks like the development of various hypersonic vehicles is in full swing.





sub-scale models, from left: D18-3S, D18-1S and D18-2S










D18-3S





D18-1S





D18-2S
















Verification tests by Institute of Mechanics, CAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Video Appears To Show China Testing Hypersonic Glide Vehicles Via High Altitude Balloon*





http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...onic-glide-vehicles-via-high-altitude-balloon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

近年来航天科工积极推进“五云一车”商业航天工程有序开展，已经取得阶段性成果：截至目前，*飞云工程*完成了高空太阳能无人机研制，正在开展飞行试验；*快云工程*完成了临近空间浮空器样机研制；*行云工程*和*虹云工程*各自完成了商业公司组建，开展了卫星正样产品研制，虹云工程技术验证星计划年内发射，开展在轨试验；*腾云工程*实现了组合发动机模态转换国内首次飞行验证；*飞行列车工程*正在开展关键技术攻关；*快舟火箭研制和发射服务*工作稳步推进，近日将执行商业发射。航天科工正以实际行动，努力将我国商业航天产业发展推向新高度。

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/M7dNeMJBVi6Sz-NHsgriLg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

中国航天科工三院商业航天行政总负责人邹洪：组合动力是未来这一类空天飞行器的核心关键技术，我们近期完成的“腾飞一号”飞行试验，实现组合动力模态转换国内首次飞行验证，这一步是对未来空天组合动力发展起到特别关键的作用。

http://tv.cctv.com/2018/09/26/VIDEJp3toDS3wFEG1VOpoqFP180926.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*New rocket raring for busy launch schedule*

2018-09-27 08:28:01 China Daily Editor : Li Yan






China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a major space and defense contractor, plans to carry out at least eight commercial launches using its Kuaizhou 1A carrier rocket before the end of 2019, according to a high-ranking executive.

Zhang Di, a senior rocket scientist and chairman of Expace Technology, a CASIC subsidiary that provides commercial launch services, told China Daily in an exclusive interview on Wednesday that two Kuaizhou 1As are scheduled to lift off before the end of this year from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China.

Next year, six Kuaizhou 1A launches are scheduled, with one to be conducted for a foreign client, he said, noting that in addition to these confirmed launches, Expace Technology is in talks with clients on launch service contracts involving more than 10 new Kuaizhou 1As.

"The rocket is popular in the commercial launch market. We have made production schedules for at least 19 Kuaizhou 1As," Zhang said.

The rocket scientist made the remarks on the sidelines of the Fourth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum, which opened on Wednesday in Wuhan, Hubei province. Co-hosted by the Wuhan city government and a number of space contractors, the three-day forum will see about 400 attendees from 12 nations including the United States, Russia and Germany.

Kuaizhou is the largest solid-propellant rocket family in China, as opposed to the Long March series, which mainly relies on liquid fuel.

The Kuaizhou 1A's first mission was in January 2017, lifting three small satellites from Jiuquan into a sun-synchronous orbit.

The 20-meter rocket has a liftoff weight of about 30 metric tons. It is capable of sending 200 kilograms of payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, or 300 kg of payload into a low-Earth orbit.

Beyond Kuaizhou 1A, Zhang's company is developing the Kuaizhou 11, which will be China's largest and most powerful solid-propellant carrier rocket. The new type will have a length of 25 meters, a diameter of 2.2 meters, and a liftoff weight of 78 tons. It will be able to place a 1-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low-Earth orbit.

"*Kuaizhou 11*'s research and development has been proceeding well. We hope that it will make its first flight in the near future," Zhang said.

He anticipated that compared with Kuaizhou 1A, Kuaizhou 11 will have even brighter prospects because it will have a stronger launch capacity that will allow it to lift a wider range of satellites.

"It will be able to place six to 10 small satellites into orbit during a single mission, which will be very efficient and economical for our customers," Zhang said. "We have been in talks with several clients on Kuaizhou 11 missions.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-09-27/detail-ifyyknzp7230189.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China launches Kuaizhou-1A on CentiSpace-1-S1 mission*

written by Rui C. Barbosa September 28, 2018





Expace launched the CentiSpace-1-S1 small satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on Saturday morning, using its Kuaizhou-1A (Y8) rocket. The Chinese commercial rocket launched at 04:13 UTC – marking China’s 26th orbital launch of the year.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2018/09/china-launches-kuaizhou-1a-centispace-1-s1-mission/

北斗导航增强实验卫星，该星的发射运行将使导航软件的精度由现有的米级提升到厘米级。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches Centispace-1-s1 satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-29 18:49:14|Editor: ZX





China launches its Centispace-1-s1 satellite on a Kuaizhou-1A rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, at 12:13 p.m. Sept. 29, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Xiaobo)

JIUQUAN, Sept. 29 (Xinhua) -- China launched its Centispace-1-s1 satellite on a Kuaizhou-1A rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 12:13 p.m. Saturday.

This is the second commercial launch by the Kuaizhou-1A rocket. The first launch in January 2017 sent three satellites into space.

The Kuaizhou-1A was developed by a rocket technology company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC). It is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period, designed to launch low-orbit satellites weighing under 300 kg.

The Centispace-1-s1 was developed by Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It is a technology experiment satellite for the low-orbit navigation enhancement system being developed by Beijing Future Navigation Technology Co. Ltd.


+++++##########+++++​
*积跬步，至千里，向日葵一号卫星引领低轨导航增强新时代 - *中科院微小卫星创新研究院
*Centispace-1 satellite lead new era of low orbit navigation enhancement - Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences*



> 北京未来导航科技有限公司投资发起的120颗低轨微纳卫星构成的导航通信一体化增强系统（微厘空间CentiSpace）的第一颗先导技术验证卫星。整星重约97公斤，运行在高度约700公里的太阳同步轨道，主要验证适用于导航通信任务的微纳卫星平台技术、验证适用于微纳星座的激光星间链路技术、验证和普查通信频段全球电磁干扰情况、开展基于微纳卫星的特殊通信技术、验证星载小型化高精度GNSS测量、高精度定轨与处理技术


*Translation:*
Beijing Future Navigation Technology Co., Ltd. invested and initiated a project plan of 120 low orbit microsatellites constellation for an integrated communication and navigation enhancement system (CentiSpace). Centispace-1 is the pilot technology verification microsatellite. The whole microsatellite weighs about 97 kilograms and runs in a sun-synchronous orbit with a height of about 700 kilometers. Its main purpose is to verify the microsatellite platform technology, verify laser inter-satellite link technology for microsatellites constellation, survey of global electromagnetic interference of the communication bands, test special microsatellite specific communication technologies, verify precision of on-board miniaturized high-precision GNSS, and high precision orbit determination technology.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

From CASC,
*远征一号S上面级首飞！遥感三十二号01组卫星成功发射 -- *中国航天科技集团​


> 10月9日10时43分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丙运载火箭（及远征一号S上面级）成功发射遥感三十二号01组卫星，本次发射是远征一号S上面级的首次发射。


At 10:43 on October 9, China successfully launched the Yaogan-32 Group 01 satellites with the Long March 2C carrier rocket (and the YZ-1S upper stage) at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. This launch is the first launch of the YZ-1S upper stage.






















​*China launches new remote sensing satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-09 12:10:15|Editor: ZX




JIUQUAN, Oct. 9 (Xinhua) -- Two remote sensing satellites were successfully sent into space Tuesday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The satellites, both belonging to the Yaogan-32 family, were launched by a Long March-2C rocket with an upper stage on its top, at 10:43 a.m. Beijing time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China launches new remote sensing satellites*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-09 12:31:22|Editor: ZX


JIUQUAN, Oct. 9 (Xinhua) -- Two remote sensing satellites were successfully sent into space Tuesday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The satellites, both belonging to the Yaogan-32 family, were launched by a Long March-2C rocket with an upper stage on its top, at 10:43 a.m. Beijing time.

The satellites have entered the planned orbits, and will be used for electromagnetic environment surveys and other related technology tests.

This was the first flight of the upper stage named Yuanzheng-1S, or Expedition-1S. It cooperated well with the Long March-2C rocket and much improved the carrying capacity of the rocket, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Tuesday's launch was the 286th mission of the Long March rocket series.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-10/09/c_137520023.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China to launch man-made moon in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> China to launch man-made moon in 2020.


???


----------



## LKJ86

October 11, 2018











Video: 
https://m.weibo.cn/2471723177/4294014360955923

https://m.weibo.cn/2905579311/4294024191620122

https://m.weibo.cn/2320231421/4294026498211854

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/2320231421/4294041375533814

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Another hypersonic craft test? Or missile intercept test?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Chinese hypersonic nuclear aircraft creates plumes of light during secret test flight*

Jeff ParsonsFriday 12 Oct 2018 12:10 pm

*Incredible pictures have emerged showing the plumes of light created by a hypersonic aircraft streaking through the sky.* 

The plane owned by the Chinese military, and is capable of travelling of speeds up to Mach 10 whilst carrying a nuclear payload. 

Although officials in China have yet to confirm the latest round of testing, Chinese military bloggers claim the eerie phenomenon was caused by the hypersonic glide vehicle which they know as DF-ZF. 

China’s Ministry of National Defense unveiled it was working on the plane in 2014. The aircraft having since been tested a known seven times – not including these latest images which were taken yesterday.





Plumes of light in the sky as China tests a hypersonic jet (Image: AsiaWire) 

Residents in Chinese capital Beijing as well as in the northern regions of Inner Mongolia and Shaanxi province recorded videos showing the bright white plumes in the sky, which were also likened to SpaceX’s recent Falcon 9 launch after it created similar images. 

As the DF-ZF’s test launches have all been from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in North China’s Shanxi province – and because no other satellite launches were reported on the day – the sightings seem to corroborate suggestions that it was indeed the plane’s eighth flight test to date.





Residents in Beijing captured the plumes in the night sky (Image: AsiaWire)





Strange lights in the sky (Image: AsiaWire) 

The otherwise secretive test appeared to catch many residents off guard. They reportedly stared at the sky in amazement, often shouting: ‘What is that? What is that thing?’ according to local news services. 

The DZ-ZF is capable of speeds between Mach 5 (3,836mph/6,173kph) and Mach 10 (7,680mph/12,360kph) and is said to be scheduled for operation by 2020. 

US intelligence reports quoted in Chinese state media back in 2015 had already discussed that the Chinese might be developing a hypersonic glide vehicle that could carry nuclear weapons and carry out precision strikes that would bypass even the most complex missile defence systems.

https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/12/chin...s-of-light-during-secret-test-flight-8031379/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Any one has any knowledge of Guanlan project? Initiated by National Laboratory for Marine Science and Technology in Qingdao, Shandong.


----------



## UserUnknown2025

BHarwana said:


> Any one has any knowledge of Guanlan project? Initiated by National Laboratory for Marine Science and Technology in Qingdao, Shandong.


Not sure if this is a good source.
https://www.indiatoday.in/world/sto...eapon-submarines-satellite-1354033-2018-10-02

Project Guanlan's objective according to this article is develop a satellite capable of finding submarines at depths up to 500 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

UserUnknown2025 said:


> Not sure if this is a good source.
> https://www.indiatoday.in/world/sto...eapon-submarines-satellite-1354033-2018-10-02
> 
> Project Guanlan's objective according to this article is develop a satellite capable of finding submarines at depths up to 500 meters.


I have read a better source than this news site says the objective is not only to find them but also to destroy them. I asked the question if anyone knew about the project other than these articles.


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> I have read a better source than this bandit says the objective is not only to find them but also to destroy them. I asked the question if any knew about the project other than these articles.



Pardon, but that a ridiculous claim: to detect a submarine 500m below the surface via a laser is already a most impressive task, but to destroy it at that depth is impossible .

Dare to back up your claim instead of insulting others as bandits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Deino said:


> Pardon, but that a ridiculous claim: to detect a submarine 500m below the surface via a laser is already a most impressive task, but to destroy it at that depth is impossible .
> 
> Dare to back up your claim instead of insulting others as bandits.


I am not claiming any thing bro and I am not insulting any one. I am sorry if it looked that way it is a typo I will edit it. I asked the question because I had my doubts on the news.

I was not insulting him I gave him a like as well.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches twin BeiDou-3 satellites*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-20 03:05:26|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China sends twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space on a single carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang Keyan)
> 
> XICHANG, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday evening successfully sent twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space on a single carrier rocket.
> 
> The Long March-3B carrier rocket lifted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 10:07 p.m. It was the 285th mission of the Long March rocket series.
> 
> The twin satellites are the 37th and 38th editions of the BeiDou navigation system. After a series of tests and evaluations, they will work together with 12 BeiDou-3 satellites already in orbit.
> 
> The twin satellites will provide danger alerts and navigation services for global users. A basic system with 18 orbiting BeiDou-3 satellites will be in place by the end of the year, which will serve countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> The satellites and the rocket for Wednesday's launch were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, respectively.
> 
> Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper, the BeiDou system started serving China in 2000 and the Asia-Pacific region in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​These two Beidou satellite has for the first time carries devices to participate in the International Cospas-Sarsat Programme - Wikipedia


Breaking...

Similar to the above mission, China just successfully launch the next batch of pair of Beidou satellite.

October 15th, 2018~12:20 Beidou No.3 M15, M16 (39th & 40th) launched by CZ-3B/YZ-1 from Xichang.

It would still take a few more hours for the upper stage to deliver the satellites to their intended orbit to make the mission a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> Breaking...
> 
> Similar to the above mission, China just successfully launch the next batch of pair of Beidou satellite.
> 
> October 15th, 2018~12:20 Beidou No.3 M15, M16 (39th & 40th) launched by CZ-3B/YZ-1 from Xichang.
> 
> It would still take a few more hours for the upper stage to deliver the satellites to their intended orbit to make the mission a success.



*China launches twin BeiDou-3 satellites*

2018-10-15 17:14:16 Xinhua Editor : Gu Liping

China sent twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province, at 12:23 p.m. Monday.

The satellites are the 39th and 40th of the BeiDou navigation system, and the 15th and 16th of the BeiDou-3 family.

The launch was the 287th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-10-15/detail-ifyyuymk1878399.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China tests booster parachute system during BeiDou launch | SpaceTech Asia*
By Deyana Goh
October 15, 2018



Image courtesy of CASC.​At 12:23 p.m. Beijing time (UTC+8) today, China launched a pair of BeiDou navigation satellites – the 15th and 16th from the new generation BeiDou-3M series, and the 39th and 40th BeiDou satellites in total.

The launch took place from Xichang Satellite Launch Centre using the Long March 3B rocket, as with all of China’s BeiDou-3 satellites. However, the launch today differed slightly from the previous launches, in that the Long March 3B’s four boosters were equipped with a booster parachute control system.

This is the first rocket test of China’s planned booster parachute system, which will allow the boosters to land in specific targeted locations after separation, thus providing some measure of landing control. With the booster parachutes, China hopes to avoid the boosters falling unpredictably on areas with human activity, which currently happens on a fairly regular basis.

This launch also marked the 10th launch this year of rockets from China’s Long March 3 series, making it the highest number of launches per year from a single series in China’s space history.

With BeiDou launches China’s Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) will be able to offer full regional coverage by the end of this year, by which time the BeiDou “twin satellite” system, as the BeiDou-3M is known by, should comprise 18 satellites serving the Belt and Road countries. China hopes to be able to complete its BeiDou constellation to offer global coverage by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China ensures BeiDou navigation system domestically made*
2018-10-16 12:49:08 Ecns.cn Editor : Mo Hong'e



China sends twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 15, 2018.

(ECNS) - China's BeiDou navigation system is increasingly employing homegrown components, said Ma Jiaqing, deputy director of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

On Monday, China successfully launched twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space, the 39th and 40th in the system, on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan Province.

China plans to form the basic BeiDou-3 system capable of providing services to countries along the Belt and Road initiative route by the end of the year.

The BeiDou-3 system is expected to provide services globally by 2020 and become a comprehensive positioning, navigation and time service system by 2035, Ma said.

Ma also said that multiple measures have been explored to ensure that the system is built on the nation’s self-developed technologies, software products and equipment.

Key components in the BeiDou navigation system are domestically made, Ma said, noting the importance of independence and control over the technology.

The domestically manufactured BeiDou chips have been downsized to 28 nanometers from 0.35 micrometers in the past, the cheapest are priced at only six yuan ($0.87) each, and the performance of the China-made chips are as good as or better than similar products made in other countries, according to Ma.

BeiDou will keep abreast of the world’s new technological advancements and gradually use more homegrown technologies and solutions, said Ma.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, the BeiDou project was formally initiated in 1994. It began to serve China in 2000 and the Asia-Pacific region at the end of 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China launches HY-2B marine satellite*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-25 09:36:44|Editor: Yang Yi






TAIYUAN, Oct. 25 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new marine satellite into orbit Thursday morning.

A Long March-4B rocket carrying the HY-2B satellite took off at 6:57 a.m. from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The HY-2B is an ocean dynamic satellite, which will form a network with the subsequent HY-2C and HY-2D for maritime environmental monitoring.

Thursday's launch was the 288th by the Long March rocket series.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-10/25/c_137556966.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

cirr said:


> *China launches HY-2B marine satellite*


vedio:
https://weibo.com/tv/v/jGJfIzlMi?fid=1034:4298940204656606

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China, UNDP join hands to reduce disaster risks along the Belt and Road*
By Jiang Jie (People's Daily Online) 14:22, October 25, 2018



In Beijing on Wednesday, China and the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) launched an initiative to enhance disaster risk reduction and response capacity for countries along the Belt and Road.

The initiative, led by China’s National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) with technical guidance from the Ministry of Science and Technology (MOST), features a series of implementation projects under the Memorandum of Understanding and the Action Plan signed between UNDP and China to integrate the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development into the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

The first of the series, titled “Technology for Resilience,” aims to provide better tech-based solutions for disaster risk information as part of the early warning system, as well as enhanced accuracy of post-disaster damage assessments to enhance disaster preparedness and response capacities.

Through full use of China’s Beidou Navigation System, the project will share technological resources among countries along the Belt and Road to provide high-accuracy disaster reduction data service for the promotion of the initiative, observed Chen Linhao, deputy director general of the Department of International Cooperation of MOST.

China’s first Beidou ground station in ASEAN was launched in Laos in August 2016 to assist the country’s national survey statisticians, according to Chen, who noted that the new project could benefit public service in the host country while also laying a foundation for future BRI construction.





_(Photo courtesy of Hi-Target Surveying Instrument Co Ltd)_​
Liao Dinghai, president of Hi-Target Surveying Instrument Co. Ltd, a leading remote sensing solution provider in China and a key implementation partner of the project, introduced that the new project will cover a string of countries, from Russia and Fiji to Malaysia and Mexico, to give a boost to these countries’ water conservancy projects and agricultural development in addition to disaster reduction and relief.

Cambodia will become the first pilot country to enjoy the services as the country will see construction launch this December.

“Such cooperation will bring tangible benefits to countries and regions participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, and therefore is worthy of further scaling up and promotion,” said Zhang Qin, director of the division of international organizations of the Department of International Cooperation of NDRC.

According to the Guangzhou-based company, a total of 120 ground stations will be set up under the project to receive real-time observation data from the Beidou system and the received data will be instantly uploaded to three data service centers in China for collection and analyses.

Under the project, precise location-based services can be provided worldwide with 10-centimeter-level accuracy for countries outside the initiative and four-centimeter-level accuracy for Belt and Road countries by the end of 2019. The accuracy can be further enhanced to four centimeters for international users and two centimeters in Belt and Road countries by the end of 2020.

“This project, as one of UNDP’s pilot BRI projects, is expected to bring innovative development solutions to jointly tackle challenges in disaster reduction efforts,” said Agi Veres, country director of UNDP China. The project can potentially be “highlighted as an early successful demonstration for the 2019 Belt and Road Forum,” she added.





(Photo courtesy of UNDP)​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches space router for first time*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-30 00:20:03|Editor: Mu Xuequan




CHANGSHA, Oct. 29 (Xinhua) -- China's first space router has been successfully launched atop the Long March-4B carrier rocket from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province.

The space router, designed and manufactured by the National University of Defense Technology, has already entered orbit.

The router is one of the core requirements needed to build a "space-ground integrated information network," in a bid to provide Internet services for different users, as nearly half of people across the globe are yet to have Internet access, hindered by deserts, mountains, oceans or other natural environments.

While working on the space router, the National University of Defense Technology also cooperated with the governments of Foshan City in south China's Guangdong Province and Shunde District in Foshan. The two sides have jointly set up a research center that focuses on the research and application of space network technology, in line with China's plan to achieve greater military-civilian integration.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*CASC's verification test of the VERTICAL RECOVERY and GUIDANCE CONTROL TECHNOLOGY of the launch vehicle!*
*It's carried out SUCCESSFULLY!!*

GREAT JOB! Watch the *AWESOME video clip* at this Twitter's thread as retweeted by OedoSoldier.

Quoted the tweet by LaunchStuff:

*“It's a verification test of the vertical recovery and guidance control technology of the launch vehicle!”*


Translated from the tweet in Japanese:

“China finally got it...
It is clear that at least it is becoming possible to get hold on the Reusable Vehicle Testing (RVT) of the ISAS.

The fact that the aircraft technology mark is included may also have technological development to the concept of the long-awaited re-use of the first stage of Long March or Changzheng (CZ) rocket No. 6, which was introduced before. (2018-10-29)”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056909717782507520
And the original link of the related brief notion:

运载火箭垂直回收制导控制技术验证试验飞行取得成功！！

日前，航天智能技术创新中心、宇航智能控制技术国家级重点实验室开展了运载火箭垂直回收制导控制技术验证试验，飞行取得成功！！

文章已于2018-10-29修改

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...449&idx=1&sn=9812713d01f68ce42cb61153b67fc5cb

And its translation:

*The carrier rocket vertical re-use guidance control technology verification test flight was successful !! *

Recently, the Aerospace Intelligent Technology Innovation Center and the National Key Laboratory of Aerospace Intelligent Control Technology carried out the verification test of the vertical recovery and guidance control technology of the launch vehicle, and the flight was successful !!

The article has been revised on 2018-10-29.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: High-orbit BeiDou-3 satellite boosts China's global navigation system*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-02 01:47:35|Editor: Liangyu





XICHANG, Nov. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's home-grown global satellite navigation system came a step closer to completion with the launch of another BeiDou-3 satellite at 11:57 p.m. Thursday from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in the southwestern Sichuan Province.

Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the 41st of the BeiDou navigation system, and will work with 16 other Beidou-3 satellites already in orbit.

It is also the first BeiDou-3 satellite in high orbit, about 36,000 km above the Earth. In a geostationary orbit, following the Earth's rotation, it will view the same point on Earth continuously.

A basic system with BeiDou-3 satellites orbiting will be in place by the year-end to serve countries in the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, said Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the system.

The satellite and rocket for Thursday's launch were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, respectively. The launch was the 290th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

Apart from radio navigation system, the satellite is equipped with an improved radio determination satellite service that can provide short message services to 10 million subscribers each hour.

With an advanced satellite-based augmentation system, the satellite can also provide low-cost and reliable navigation services to civil aviation clients at home and abroad.

"If a navigation signal went wrong, the satellite could inform users within 6 seconds to switch other signals," said Pan Yuqian, chief designer of the BeiDou-3 series.

The satellite is carrying hydrogen and rubidium atomic clocks, which will play a key role in positioning and timing accuracy.

Atomic clocks are the most accurate time and frequency standards. They use vibrations of atoms to measure time. An accurate and ultra-stable set of atomic clocks is essential for global navigation satellite systems.

The clocks are 10 times more stable than those used in previous BeiDou satellites, according to scientists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China Xichang Satellite Launch Base successfully launched China's Beidou navigation satellite No.41!*
*西昌卫星发射基地成功发射我国第四十一颗北斗导航卫星！*
西昌之家 2018-11-02 10:41:19







根据我国北斗卫星导航系统“三步走”发展战略，第一步是2000年年底建成北斗一号系统，向中国提供服务；第二步是2012年年底建成北斗二号系统，向亚太地区提供服务；第三步是到2020年前后建成北斗全球卫星导航系统，即北斗三号系统，向全球提供服务。

此次发射的北斗导航卫星和配套运载火箭分别由中国航天科技集团有限公司所属的中国空间技术研究院和中国运载火箭技术研究院抓总研制。这是长征系列运载火箭的第290次飞行。





2018年以来，西昌卫星发射中心已执行14次航天发射任务，再次打破同期发射纪录。广大科技人员牢记嘱托，坚定航天报国志向，坚定航天强国信念，以“万无一失，圆满成功”的工作标准和严慎细实的工作作风，不断刷新进军太空的中国高度，创造更多的中国奇迹。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China launches first geostationary BeiDou-3 satellite | GPS World (02 Nov)*

China has launched its first geostationary satellite for the BeiDou constellation, according to press reports.

The successful launch of satellite G1Q took place at 15:57 UTC on Nov. 1 from the LC2 Launch Complex of the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, Sichuan province, using a Long March-3B/G2 (Chang Zheng-3B/G2) launch vehicle.

Beidou-3G satellites are the geostationary Earth orbit (GEO) component of the third phase of the Chinese Beidou satellite navigation system. The GEO satellites will be in high orbit, about 36,000 kilometers above the Earth, following the Earth’s rotation to view the same point on Earth continuously.

In addition to navigation services, the satellite will serve as a satellite-based augmentation system (SBAS) and provide short message services (Research Data Shared Service, RDSS).

The G1Q satellite is the 17th BeiDou-3 satellite and the 41st overall BeiDou satellite. Another pair of BeiDou-3 medium Earth orbit (MEO) satellites, M17 and M18, will be launched in mid-November.

The recent BeiDou launches will expand the system to global navigation coverage.

The G1Q satellite is based on the DFH-3B bus that features a phased array antenna for navigation signals and a laser retroreflector, and also is equipped with an apogee propulsion system for final orbit insertion. The satellite has a launch mass of about 4,600 kg.

http://gpsworld.com/china-launches-first-geostationary-beidou-3-satellite/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 我们的太空微博
> 今天 15:01 来自 HUAWEI P20 Pro
> 11月1日，我国在西昌卫星发射中心成功发射第四十一颗北斗导航卫星后，在西安卫星测控中心科技人员的精确测量和控制下，已于昨天成功定点。
> 这颗卫星属于地球静止轨道卫星，是我国北斗三号系统第十七颗组网卫星，也是北斗三号系统首颗地球静止轨道卫星。


After the successful launch of the 41st Beidou navigation satellite on November 1st at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, yesterday Xi’an Satellite Control Center has successfully fixed the satellite into geostationary orbit.
This satellite is a geostationary orbit satellite and is the 17th satellite of the Beidou 3 system in China. It is also the first geostationary orbit satellite of the Beidou 3 system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China expects to launch Dongfanghong-5 satellite in 2019*
New China TV
Published on Nov 11, 2018

China expects to launch its new Dongfanghong-5 satellite in 2019. The new satellite is expected to provide better Internet access to a wider range of regions, as well as to planes and high-speed trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Basic constellation of the BeiDou-3 satellites completed*
By Deng Xiaoci in Xichang Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/19 6:44:06

BDS to provide navigation services to BRI countries from next month









​Carring a pair of BeiDou-3 navigation satellites, a Long March-3B launch vehicle took off at 2:07 am from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province on Monday. photo: Courtesy of Xichang Satellite Launch Center/ Liang Keyan

China successfully launched twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites early Monday morning, marking a major milestone for the array of positioning satellites known as the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS).

Launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, the satellites are 42nd and 43rd in a BDS. They are also the 18th and 19th satellite in the newer generation of the BDS known as BeiDou-3, and will join the 17 that are now in orbit. The BDS will provide navigation services for countries and regions along the routes of the China-proposed Belt and Road initiative by the end of the year.

The twin Medium Earth Orbit (MEO) satellites entered their set orbit around 6 am on Monday morning, three hours after their launch.

"The basic BeiDou-3 constellation has been completed, marking a milestone for the Chinese BeiDou to go truly global," said Yang Changfeng, chief architect of the BDS, said at a press event on Sunday in Xichang.

"BDS will reach worldwide coverage after the Monday launch with an enhanced accuracy of between 2.5 meters and five meters, and it will provide service that is twice as good as the previous BeiDou-2, without even being noticed by the users," Yang said.

This year has witnessed that China has made intensive efforts in launching the array of satellites that make up the country's global navigation system.

Since November 5, 2017 there have been 19 launches of BeiDou-3 satellites, with the shortest intervals between launches being only 17 days, said Yang.

Such an intensive launch schedule is unprecedented in China's space history, Wang Ping, chief designer of BeiDou-3 family of satellites, told the Global Times.

To achieve the goal, Chinese engineers and scientists have been planning and working accordingly round the clock since 2015, and broken the old tradition of "producing one and examining one," as the BeiDou-3 satellites and their components are in fact produced through a mass manufacturing but in a more scientific mode, Wang noted.

The Monday BeiDou-3 mission was the Xichang Satellite Launch Center's 15th of the year, and the center is expected to perform two more by the end of the year, Wu Chengde, deputy director of the political department at the launch center, told the Global Times. The previous number of launches from the center was nine in one year, said Wu.

Some staff members at the center have worked up to 45 consecutive days in order the meet the demands of this year's launch schedule, Wu said.

*BDS international cooperation*

Yang also said that China is planning to launch eleven additional BeiDou-3 satellites including 6 MEO satellites, 3 Inclined Geosynchronous Orbit (IGO) satellites and 2 geostationary satellites, over the next two years.

BDS targets first-class global services around 2020.

The Chinese homegrown navigation system, which is named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper, began serving China in 2000 and the Asia-Pacific region in 2012.

More than 6.17 million commercial vehicles, 80,000 buses in 36 cities and 370 public service ships across the country have been using the BDS, according to the data provided by the Ministry of Transport issued on Sunday.

The system now covers more than 50 countries and regions with a total population of more than 3 billion, according to the Xinhua News Agency.

A document the China Satellite Navigation Office sent to the Global Times on Sunday states that China and the US signed a joint statement on the compatibility of the BDS and US' GPS signals in November 2017.

Seven rounds of meetings have been carried out between officials with the BDS and their counterparts with the European Galileo navigation system, and a bilateral working group has been established.

China and Russia will hold a satellite navigation collaboration forum in Shanghai in May 2019. And the second China-Arab States BDS cooperation forum will also be held in Tunis in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China expands use of BeiDou navigation system in transportation*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-23 18:53:20|Editor: Shi Yinglun




BEIJING, Nov. 23 (Xinhua) -- China will expand the application of its home-grown BeiDou navigation system to cover all transportation fields, according to an official from the Ministry of Transport (MOT).

Over the past few years, over 6.17 million domestic vehicles nationwide and 35,000 vehicles of postal services or courier companies have installed or become compatible with the BeiDou navigation system, according to MOT spokesperson Wu Chungeng.

The navigation system has also been installed in 80,000 buses, 370 ships and the country's domestically-manufactured commercial airplanes.

The country is also promoting the international use of the BeiDou system in sectors such as transportation and rescue, and ensuring it serves Belt and Road countries.

The BeiDou system began providing services in China in 2000 and surrounding regions in the Asia-Pacific in 2012. When the system is completed in 2020, it will be the fourth largest global satellite navigation system after the U.S. GPS system, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

A basic system with 18 orbiting BeiDou-3 satellites is expected to be in place by the end of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*流体高压成型技术摘下火箭制造的“皇冠” *

Thin-walled integrated bottom of rocket propellant tank made by fluid-assited high-pressure molding technology

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pangu

cirr said:


> *流体高压成型技术摘下火箭制造的“皇冠” *
> 
> Thin-walled integrated bottom of rocket propellant tank made by fluid-assited high-pressure molding technology



Guancha has a nice, short article about this technology. 

https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=56209

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Scientists Improve Distributed Scatterer Timing InSAR Technology in Surface Deformation and Precision Monitoring*
Dec 03, 2018 

Recently, researcher JIANG Liming from the Institute of Geodesy and Geophysics (IGG), Chinese Academy of Sciences, in cooperation with Professor LIN Hui from the Institute of Space and Earth Information Science, Chinese University of Hong Kong, made significant progress in the investigation of ground surface deformation and precision monitoring through Interferometry Synthetic Aperture Radar (InSAR) technology. 

InSAR is a rapidly developing spatial geodetic technique using time-series radar image phase signals to acquire precise three-dimensional surface deformation information deposited on the ground, earthquakes, volcanoes, glaciers, frozen soils, etc. 

In order to overcome the insufficiency of conventional time series InSAR technology (such as PSI method), and to intensively monitor the natural surface (such as reclamation area) lacking artificial buildings, the distributed scatterer timing InSAR (DSI) technology has been used and achieved some progress. However, the solution efficiency becomes an important bottleneck restricting the existing DSI applications. 

In response to this problem, the researchers proposed a DSI improvement strategy combining FaSHPS DS recognition algorithm and feature decomposition phase optimization algorithm to achieve significant surface deformation intensive monitoring, while significantly improving the efficiency of calculation. 

The method has been successfully used in Hong Kong International Airport, uneven land subsidence monitoring of large reclamation infrastructure such as the Hong Kong Science Park. 

The results of the investigation indicated that there were significant uneven land subsidences (3 mm/year to 20 mm/year) in the reclamation areas of the Hong Kong International Airport and the Hong Kong Science Park. The density of monitoring points has been greatly improved (about 360,000/km2), about 8 times of the PSI method, as shown in Figure 1. 

In addition, compared with the existing DSI method, the improved DSI method has a significantly improved solution efficiency (target point recognition and phase optimization are improved by about 30 times and 20 times, respectively). 

The improved DSI method not only provides important technical support for the monitoring and early warning of uneven settlement of major infrastructure in the reclamation area, but also has broad application prospects in the high-efficiency and precise monitoring of natural surface deformation such as land subsidence, tectonic movement and permafrost degradation in large-scale coastal zones. 

The relevant results entitled "Monitoring Coastal Reclamation Subsidence in Hong Kong with Distributed Scatterer Interferometry" were published in _Remote Sensing_. 

The research was funded by the National Natural Science Foundation of China, the National Natural Science Foundation of China, and the National Key Research and Development Program. 

*



*​
*



*​Figure 1 comparison of InSAR monitoring results of ground subsidence sequence at Hong Kong international airport (a) PSI, (b) DSI. (Image by IGG)



Scientists Improve Distributed Scatterer Timing InSAR Technology in Surface Deformation and Precision Monitoring---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Planned global satellite system to allow 'unparalleled' accuracy*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-07 07:20















A mock-up shows parts of the planned Hongyan Satellite Constellation system. [Photo provided to China Daily]

*Kuilong expected to provide position to within 10 cm anywhere on planet*

China will soon start building a space-based positioning and navigation system designed to provide unparalleled accuracy to users around the world, according to project managers.

The Kuilong system will link China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System with the Hongyan Satellite Constellation, on which construction will soon begin, said He Xing, executive vice-president of China Great Wall Industry Corp, which initiated the Kuilong program.

After the system is completed, Kuilong users will have access to their exact position accurate to about 10 centimeters in less than one minute, no matter where they are, He told China Daily on Thursday on the sidelines of the Sixth China Space Forum in Beijing.

He said the typical accuracy of a GPS reading on a mobile phone or car-mounted GPS receiver is about 5 to 10 meters, and positioning services are scarce to nonexistent in isolated places.

The Kuilong system will involve a sophisticated chain of electronic transactions from the ground to tens of thousands of kilometers above Earth, said He Mu, head of the Kuilong program at Great Wall Industry.

The Beidou system will obtain basic positioning data and then transmit it to ground control, which will use algorithms to improve accuracy before sending the information to the Hongyan constellation.

Hongyan satellites, carrying augmentation devices in low orbit, will further process the positioning data and deliver it to end users around the globe, He Mu said.

The first Hongyan satellite is scheduled to be launched this month atop a Long March 2D carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, a State-owned space giant and parent of Great Wall Industry.

The satellite will perform technological demonstrations in an orbit about 1,100 kilometers high to verify Hongyan satellites' compatibility with low-orbit and data-transmission capacity, designers said.

China Aerospace intends to carry aloft about 60 Hongyan satellites before the end of 2022, and then place more than 200 smaller satellites in orbit to form a network with global reach.

"When the 60 Hongyan satellites begin working in orbit, users will be able to know their position with 10-centimeter accuracy within three minutes anywhere in the world," He Mu said. "Once the entire 300-plus-satellite Hongyan constellation is operational, the Kuilong system will become fully functional and will give its users the same accuracy in less than a minute."

Kuilong would revolutionize a wide range of businesses including the internet of things and smart transportation, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

> 新华社酒泉12月7日电（李国利、李潇帆）12月7日12时12分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将沙特-5A/5B卫星发射升空，搭载发射10颗小卫星。卫星均进入预定轨道。
> 
> 2颗沙特卫星是沙特国王科技城研制的低轨遥感卫星，每颗质量为425千克，设计寿命5年，有效载荷是1台全色/多光谱高分辨率相机，主要用于获取地面图像。搭载的10颗小卫星分别由湖南长沙天仪研究院、北京九天微星科技发展有限公司等单位研制。
> 
> 这次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第293次飞行。


Xinhua News Agency, Jiuquan, December 7 (Li Guoli, Li Yufan) At 12:12 on December 7th, China used the Long March 2D carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Saudi-5A/5B satellite and 10 small satellites. The satellites all enter the intended orbit.

The two Saudi satellites are low-orbit remote sensing satellites developed by King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia. Each of them has a mass of 425 kilograms and a design life of 5 years. The payload is a full-color/multi-spectral high-resolution camera, which is mainly used for aerial surveying purposes. The 10 small satellites were developed by Hunan Changsha SpaceTy and Beijing Commsat Technology Development Co., Ltd.

This mission is the 293th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles.





















​


JSCh said:


> *To boldly go where no startup has gone before*
> By Jing Shuiyu | China Daily | Updated: 2017-08-24 07:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Long-March IV rocket blasts off at Jiuquan Space Launch Center in Northwest China's Gansu province. A key problem for commercial space companies is the lack of launch sites. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> *Space is the final frontier for private firms as they muscle into an area dominated by State-owned companies*
> 
> A satellite the size of a teakettle will be launched into space by the end of this year.
> 
> Once the cubesat starts circling the earth at tens of thousands of kilometers an hour, it will be used to teach astronomy to Chinese high school students.
> 
> Backed by space startup Commsat Technology Development Co Ltd, this project is just one of a wide range of private sector ventures.
> 
> "Many investors are optimistic about the industry," said Huang He, a partner of Northern Light Venture Capital, which has already injected funds into another startup Spacety Co Ltd.
> 
> In the past few years, the commercial space sector has come alive in China as private companies jostle for launch dates.
> 
> Before, the final frontier was the preserve of government-backed programs from State-owned companies.
> 
> But now a slew of startups have appeared and along with established tech outfits are rolling out new business models for the space sector at competitive costs.
> 
> "Private firms can make swift decisions to meet consumer demand," said Peng Yuanyuan, co-founder and chief operating officer at Commsat. "Plus, our trial and error costs are relatively low."
> 
> In 2015, the global space economy rocketed to $323 billion. Commercial operations accounted for up to 76 percent, or $246 billion, according to The Space Report 2016, which was released by The Space Foundation.
> 
> By 2020, China's commercial space market is expected to expand to 800 billion yuan ($120 billion), the China Securities Journal reported.
> 
> Already the country's new boys are moving in with Spacety launching the microsatellite, Xiaoxiang No 1, or Ty-1, for the scientific community last November.
> 
> Other startups such as Commsat Technology, Zhejiang Lizhui Electronic Technology Co and Guangdong Kechuang Spaceflight Co are just behind them, waiting for the right window.
> 
> Even though private companies have come late to this business, they believe they can push the boundaries of space by using more market-oriented models.
> 
> Yang Feng, founder and CEO of Spacety, pointed out that the next five satellites being rolled out by his company are all "fully booked" although he did not reveal detailed financial numbers.
> 
> He did make it clear, though, that the satellites will be launched in the second half of this year.
> 
> Commsat is in a similar position and has almost recouped the cost of its planned educational satellite, Peng stressed.
> 
> "We are able to increase the capabilities of the spacecraft without adding greatly to the costs," she said.
> 
> Peng is expecting Commsat to turn over revenue of 30 million yuan this year although she declined to disclose detailed financial figures.
> 
> But she did reveal the company has reached agreements with more than 70 public schools in Beijing, Guangzhou, Anhui and Shanghai to beam in astronomy courses.
> 
> Just like with earth-bound businesses, finding the right recipe for success is crucial for these new pioneers of space.
> 
> They need to put clear sky between themselves and State-owned companies, which dominate telecommunications, remote sensing and navigation or GPS.
> 
> "The best opportunities for private firms lie in exploring undiscovered fields and creating new demand," Peng at Commsat said.
> 
> It is a view that appeals to Yang, of Spacety, who believes startups will end up "supplementing rather than substituting" existing businesses.
> 
> By April, a total of 14 commercial space companies were registered in the country, including 10 which were privately owned, according to CASI Cloud.com, a website affiliated to China Aerospace Science & Industry Corp.
> 
> They all tend to specialize in satellites involved in internet communication, remote sensing or scientific research.
> 
> In addition to the new kids on the block, technology giants are jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> Later this year, Alibaba Group Holding Ltd plans to launch the world's first e-commerce satellite to provide consumers with customized products.
> 
> By analyzing agricultural cultivation and harvesting data provided by satellite images, the company aims to buy and then sell the "world's best vegetables", it promised.
> 
> Many might think this is a publicity stunt, but the internet group is deadly serious about taking its first step in space.
> 
> As for rival Tencent Holdings Ltd, it invested in the startup Moon Express, which was founded by a group of Silicon Valley space entrepreneurs, in 2013.
> 
> The company, which is based in the United States, has an ambitious program, including using drones to mine asteroids.
> 
> Indeed, this spirit of galactic adventure is reflected in the desire by Chinese companies to capture a slice of the space pie.
> 
> Fuelling the trend has been the government's challenging plans to develop the sector.
> 
> Back in 2015, China's top economic planning body, the National Development and Reform Commission, unveiled a 10-year blueprint for the commercial space sector along with the Ministry of Finance, and the Commission on Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.
> 
> Since then, this fledgling sector has attracted renowned investors such as Matrix Partners China, Northern Light Venture Capital and Cash Capital.
> 
> Yet the complexity of spacecraft, satellites and the shortage of skilled talent have provided challenges for the industry.
> 
> "Most of the key people working in space startups used to be employed by SOEs," said Huang at Northern Light Venture Capital.
> 
> "The companies are still looking at viable solutions to tackle the growing shortage of talent and help them build a sustainable career," he added.









​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China launches seven small satellites for Internet of Things*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-07 22:28:40|Editor: Yamei




JIUQUAN, Dec. 7 (Xinhua) -- A series of seven small satellites expected to serve for wildlife protection, field emergency rescue, vehicle and ship monitoring and logistics tracing were launched into space at noon Friday.

A Long March-2D rocket, carrying the satellites called the "ladybeetle series," together with two satellites for Saudi Arabia and three other small ones, blasted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 12:12 p.m.

The series include Ladybeetle 1, weighing about 100 kg, three CubeSats composed of six cubic units (10*10*10 cm) and three composed of three cubic units.

They are manufactured by Commsat, a Beijing-based private satellite company funded by the Xi'an Institute of Optics and Precision Mechanics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

"We named them 'ladybeetles' as we hope they are down-to-earth, bring qualified services for our clients and have strong vitality," said Xie Tao, founder and CEO of Commsat.

Xie believes that Ladybeetle 1 will realize great commercial prospects due to its advantages in cost and flexibility. "A satellite at a weight of about 100 kg can accommodate more payloads than smaller minisatellites, but will consume much less power when connecting with ground terminals than big satellites weighing over a tonne."

The ladybeetle series will be used to test a closed-loop system for the Internet of Things (IOT), which includes satellites, cloud computing platforms, ground control stations and terminals, said Peng Yuanyuan, co-founder and chief operating officer of Commsat.

"We expect that IOT will mushroom in 2020, with about 20 billion terminals being connected to it. However, only 10 percent of our globe is covered by the ground network, and many things, such as ships, pipelines and wildlife, are scattered across vast areas without the network," Peng said.

The company also plans to launch another four satellites in 2019 and to complete the deployment of a constellation of 72 satellites in 2022, according to Peng.

Peng said the company's satellites will provide data to a sports watch to help monitor the clients' heart rates and temperatures while participating in outdoor sports.

A necklace for giant pandas that have been released back into the wild has been developed, which will be connected to the satellites to provide information about their locations, temperatures and calls.

The satellites can also help monitor the conditions of containers at sea.

In February, Commsat launched China's first shared education satellite, Young Pioneer 1, which shares its data resources with primary and secondary schools and other education institutions equipped with sub-stations in China and provides students with experiences like wireless communication and space photography.

"Commercial aerospace is a burgeoning industry, and we will do our best to realize our dreams," Xie said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Current status of Beidou from International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems (ICG).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Successful flight test of Tera-Hertz Video Synthetic Aperture Radar (THz ViSAR) 











https://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_12_17_483586.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*'Smart courier' helps BeiDou gain ground on GPS*
Li Qian
08:17 UTC+8, 2018-12-24 



Li Qian / SHINE​Visitors look at an exhibit at the 2018 Shanghai Navigation Industry and Technology Development Forum on December 21.

US-owned GPS is synonymous with navigation and positioning, but China’s BeiDou navigation satellite system has started to give the global colossus a run for its money.

By the end of 2020, 35 BeiDou satellites will cover almost the entire globe.

Originally designed for military use, BeiDou has been gradually chipping away at the GPS market share and is widely used in transportation, environmental monitoring and other fields, with the biggest customers including local express delivery giants.

At the 2018 Shanghai Navigation Industry and Technology Development Forum it was announced that delivery companies STO, YTO, ZTO, Yunda and SF will use BeiDou services, now accurate to less than 1 meter. The system can tell which lane a vehicle is driving on, instead of merely which road. It can navigate to a designated parking site, instead of just the factory gate.

The service will be integrated to an ambitious smart courier program, said Cao Chong, chief of Shanghai BeiDou Research Institute.

Data such as where a truck is, what it is carrying and when it arrives is collected and shared with everyone involved in the process.

“It will help courier companies to make better arrangements and cut their costs,” said Cao.

According to a blue paper released last Friday, crossover and integration are two keywords in the development of navigation and positioning.

“It will be combined with robotics technology, artificial intelligence and the smart city program,” said Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

Cao pointed out the biggest challenge is to make the service adapt to three dimensions. Currently, the service cannot tell whether a vehicle is on the ground or an elevated road or whether a person is on the first or second floor.

Source: SHINE Editor: Shen Ke

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China launches telecommunication technology test satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-25 02:04:20|Editor: Liangyu






Long March-3C carrier rocket blasts off from the launch pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 25, 2018. China successfully launched the No. 3 telecommunication technology test satellite on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Wang Yulei)

XICHANG, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched the No. 3 telecommunication technology test satellite on Tuesday.

The satellite was launched at 0:53 a.m. Beijing Time by a Long March-3C carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The satellite was developed and produced by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

There have been 296 Long March rocket missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078195658320945153*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
BDS–3's primary system has been completed, and the BDS service scope expanded from being regional to covering the whole world starting today: Ran Chengqi, spokesperson of the #BeiDou Navigation Satellite System

*China's BeiDou launches global service today*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-27 15:08















China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System will start providing global services on Thursday, as announced by the China Satellite Navigation Office at a news conference in Beijing.

Speaking on the developments of Beidou, Ran Chengqi, director of the navigation office, said the pillar system's construction of Beidou's third generation constellation has finished, enabling the space based network to provide reliable global positioning, navigation, and timing services with high accuracy.

"This marks Beidou's entry into a 'global era' from its 'regional era'," he said.

Beidou is one of the four space based navigation networks along with the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and European Union's Galileo.



When the first Beidou satellite entered orbit in 2000, 47 system satellites including four experimental ones have been launched. Beidou began providing positioning, navigation, timing, and messaging services to civilian users in China and parts of the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012.

China launched 19 satellites for the network. The latest were the 18th and 19th of the Beidou-3 series in late November.

To date, there are 33 satellites — 18 in Beidou-3 series and 15 in Beidou-2 — that are operational in several orbits. These satellites offer a global positioning service with 10-meter accuracy and an Asia-Pacific regional service with 5-meter accuracy, according to Ran.

Before the end of 2020, China plans to send six Beidou-3 satellites to medium Earth orbits, three to inclined geosynchronous orbits and two to geostationary orbits. In addition, a Beidou-2 satellite will be sent to a geostationary orbit within this period.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China: By 2020, 1 Beidou 2nd-generation satellite and 11 Beidou 3rd-generation satellites will be launched*
2018-12-27 15:47:20
https://www.toutiao.com/a6639576374719808013/
e Company News, China Satellite Navigation System Management Office Director, Beidou satellite navigation system spokesperson Qi Chengqi said on the 27th that Beidou provides global services, which is a big step in construction and a new starting point for development. By 2020, 11 Beidou No.3 and one Beidou-2 satellite will continue to be launched to complete the overall construction and further improve the system service performance. In 2035, Beidou will be built as the core, more ubiquitous, more integrated and more intelligent. Integrated Positioning Navigation Time (PNT) system. Beidou will serve the world and benefit mankind with stronger functions and better performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

19:10-19:50 29 DEC Beijing Time

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

As of December 29, the Long March series launch vehicles launched 37 times in 2018, and 103 spacecrafts were sent into space with 100% success rate, setting the highest space launch record in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> At the 2018 Shanghai Navigation Industry and Technology Development Forum it was announced that delivery companies STO, YTO, ZTO, Yunda and SF will use BeiDou services, now accurate to less than 1 meter.



Of course it makes sense. National companies should use national services so that value is generated to continue to invest and innovate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Number of visible Beidou navigation satellites (BDS) BEFORE and AFTER the BDS system starting its GLOBAL service on 27 December 2018.*

The vast yellow color within the ASIA-PACIFIC region shows the higher visibility of the BeiDou navigation satellites there. In general the region covered by the Belt and Road Initiative (the New Silk Road or OBOR) will get the better BDS coverage at the moment until its entire satellite constellation is fully completed before the end of 2020. By then the BDS is supposed to have 35 satellites in operation in total, and will be the one operating the most satellites among the four GNSS!











Credit to Dafeng Cao for providing the charts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

@Beast @wanglaokan @LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*China's Chang'e-4 probe soft-lands on moon's far side*

Source: Xinhua | 2019-01-03 12:55:40 | Editor: Yamei

(picture)
A simulated landing process of Chang'e-4 lunar probe is seen through the monitor at Beijing Aerospace Control Center in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 3, 2019. China's Chang'e-4 probe touched down on the far side of the moon Thursday, becoming the first spacecraft soft-landing on the moon's uncharted side never visible from Earth. The probe, comprising a lander and a rover, landed at the preselected landing area on the far side of the moon at 10:26 a.m. Beijing Time (0226 GMT), the China National Space Administration announced. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

*BEIJING, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe touched down on the far side of the moon Thursday, becoming the first spacecraft soft-landing on the moon's uncharted side never visible from Earth.*

The probe, comprising a lander and a rover, landed at the preselected landing area at 177.6 degrees east longitude and 45.5 degrees south latitude *on the far side of the moon at 10:26 a.m. Beijing Time*, the China National Space Administration announced.









For more pics see at below link. There is some glitch at PDF file server, I couldn't embed neatly the uploaded pics along with the texts atm from my phone.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-01/03/c_137716841.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Atmospheric Environmental Monitoring Payloads of GF-5 Satellite Pass On-orbit Test with High Performance*
Jan 03, 2019 

The core payloads of on-board GF-5 satellite, developed by Anhui Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, Hefei Institutes of Physical Science, passed the on-obit test with all standards reached or even surpassed, according to official release from the test team.

These three payloads kicked off their in-orbit tests with GF-5's launching in May, 2018, aiming to support China's atmospheric research and its pollution prevention.

After more than six-month's operation, it has successfully retrieved trace gas information over China by obtaining global distribution of atmospheric trace gases and multi-spectral and multi-angle Polarized images as well as retrieving products related to atmospheric research.

Except for its high performance, Environment Monitoring Instrument, or EMI, one of the three payloads, served China International Import Expo in November 2018 for air quality guarantee plan.

The high spatial-temporal pollutants distribution information collected by EMI assisted government's decision-making and evaluation of air quality guarding during the event.

Actually, the team undertook quite a few related payload development tasks during the test.

One of typical payloads is the Ultraviolet Hyper-spectral Pollution-gas Monitor carried on High-Precision Greenhouse-Gas Comprehensive Exploration Satellite, which focused on detection of pollution gases NO2, SO2, O3, etc.

In addition to inheriting the design of EMI payload on GF-5 satellite, its performance has been greatly improved.

The spatial resolution of the payload has obtained a great raise from 48 km*13 km to 7 km*7 km and thus enormously improved the capability of the air pollution remote sensing in China.


Atmospheric Environmental Monitoring Payloads of GF-5 Satellite Pass On-orbit Test with High Performance---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*VIDEO: China's Chang'e-4 makes historic landing on moon's far side (2019-01-03)*

COOL CLIP

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d414f33597a4e31457a6333566d54/share.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

'Dark side' of moon seen from surface for first time — Uploaded by Channel 4 News (UK) on Jan 03.

Note: *Channel 4 News is a UK TV Channel*, watch closely on how far the program host / female moderator, *Alexandra Stickings *(a member of RUSI, Britain), was trying hard (very hard indeed considering the very tight airtime) to ignite or stir the dialog involving the space experts to her intended "mission" in this quite time-limited feature. Of course the Channel 4 News is anything but being kind to the "Yellow Peril" 

Just read the many fascinating comments in the commentary section.

YouTube video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

A0080/19 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N272159E1083650-N273125E1074313-N271528E1073946-N270603E1083315 BACK TO START. ALL ACFT ARE FORBIDDEN TO FLY INTO THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA, ACFT SHALL AVOID THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA BY ATC. GND - UNL, 10 JAN 17:04 2019 UNTIL 10 JAN 17:40 2019. CREATED: 09 JAN 10:08 2019
A0081/19 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255857E1135553-N255223E1142456 BACK TO START. ALL ACFT ARE FORBIDDEN TO FLY INTO THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA, ACFT SHALL AVOID THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA BY ATC. GND - UNL, 10 JAN 17:05 2019 UNTIL 10 JAN 17:45 2019. CREATED: 09 JAN 10:10 2019​
Tomorrow morning at 1:10am BJT.

China and the world first launch of 2019.

Chinasat-2D communication satellite by CZ-3B from Xichang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China launches Zhongxing-2D satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-11 02:52:50|Editor: zh






China sends Zhongxing-2D satellite into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 1:11 a.m., Jan. 11, 2019. The satellite has entered the preset orbit. (Xinhua/Liang Keyan)

XICHANG, Jan. 11 (Xinhua) -- China sent Zhongxing-2D satellite into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 1:11 a.m. Friday.

The satellite has entered the preset orbit.

The Chinese-made communication and broadcasting satellite will provide transmission service for the country's radio, television stations and cable television networks.

The Zhongxing-2D satellite and Long March-3B carrier rocket were developed and produced by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

This was the 298th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2070057276412949




*Spreadtrum - now Unisoc*
on Saturday


Introducing #UNISOC’s four-in-one IVY 2651 chipset, the leading #chipset to support the new generation of BDS-3. The #IVY2651 supports WiFi 2x2 801.11ac, #Bluetooth 5, the GNSS 5-constellation (GPS/GLONASS/Galileo/BDS/BDS-3), and FM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

> 航空航天港9ifly
> 
> 
> 14分钟前 来自 iPhone客户端
> #发射消息# 2019年1月21日13时42分，在酒泉卫星发射中心，长征十一号运载火箭成功将我司“吉林一号”光谱01、02星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。


9ifly.cn
14 minutes ago
#发射消息# At 13:42 on January 21, 2019, at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, the Long March 11 carrier rocket successfully launched the "Jilin No. 1" spectrum 01 and 02 satellites, and the satellites successfully entered the preset orbit. The launch mission was a complete success.








​


> 林晓弈
> 15分钟前 来自 航爱网牌Android
> 19年01月21日13时42分，该院抓总研制的长征十一号遥六火箭在酒泉卫星发射中心点火升空，成功将4颗卫星送入预定轨道。此次发射的4颗卫星中，2颗主星是来自吉林长光卫星技术有限公司的“吉林一号”光谱01、02星，主要为林业系统和海洋领域提供遥感数据和产品服务。
> 同时发射的还有天仪研究院自主研制的潇湘一号03星。这是一颗6U新技术试验卫星，设计寿命一年，计划开展基于工业镜头＋商业高性能探测器的遥感成像技术验证。星上还搭载了该公司自主研制的一种被动离轨装置——离轨帆，它能在立方星寿命末期，采用低成本制动帆装置使卫星快速脱离轨道，避免立方星失效后成为太空垃圾。
> 此外，本次任务还搭载发射了来自北京零重空间技术有限公司一颗小卫星。


*林晓弈 *
*15 min Ago*

At 13:42 on January 21, 19, the Long March No. 11 rocket developed by the institute was ignited at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center and successfully sent four satellites into the orbit. Among the four satellites launched this time, two main satellites are the Jilin No.1 spectrum 01 and 02 stars from Jilin Chang guang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd., which provide remote sensing data and product services for the forestry system and the marine field.

At the same time, there is also the Xiaoxiang No.1 03 satellite independently developed by SpaceTy Research Institute. This is a 6U new technology test satellite with a design life of one year. It is planned to carry out remote sensing imaging- technology verification based on industrial lens + commercial high performance sensors. The satellite is also equipped with a passive de-orbit device independently developed by the company - de-orbit sail, which can use the low-cost drag sail device to quickly disengage the satellite from the orbit at the end of the life of the cubic satellite, avoiding the cubic satellite becoming a space junk.

In addition, this mission has also launched a small satellite from Beijing ZeroG Space Technology Co., Ltd.


























​*China launches two satellites for multispectral imaging*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-21 17:47:49|Editor: ZX

JIUQUAN, Jan. 21 (Xinhua) -- China launched two satellites for multispectral imaging on a Long March-11 rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 1:42 pm on Monday.

The satellites have successfully entered their preset orbit, according to the center.

The two satellites, part of the Jilin-1 satellite family, were independently developed by Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co. Ltd.

Loaded with a multi-spectral imager and an infrared camera, they will form a network with the 10 previously launched Jilin-1 satellites, providing remote sensing data and services for forestry, shipping and resource and environmental monitoring.

The launch also carried two test satellites. Lingque-1A is the first verifying satellite for the Lingque Constellation planned by Beijing ZeroG Technology Co., Ltd. It can take photos of Earth, conduct high-speed data transmission and inter-satellite communication.

Xiaoxiang-1 03 is a technology test satellite developed by Spacety Co., Ltd. based in Changsha, Hunan Province. It will be used to verify radio communication and small remote sensing experiments.

It is the 299th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

https://m.weibo.cn/s/video/index?ob...1409573&segment_id=&blog_mid=4330951989748386

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Less than 12 hours after launch, Jilin-1 satellite released its first photo.





摄于刚果，班顿杜
Bandundu, Democratic Republic of the Congo.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> https://m.weibo.cn/s/video/index?ob...1409573&segment_id=&blog_mid=4330951989748386


[LAUNCH VIDEO LINK] 
At 13:42 BJT on January 21, 2019, China successfully launched the Jilin-1 satellites from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert.
2019年1月21日13时42分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心成功发射“吉林一号”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists capture nighttime remote sensing imagery*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-23 20:34:58|Editor: Yurou

WUHAN, Jan. 23 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have released nighttime remote sensing imagery capturing finer spatial details of artificial nighttime light in China.

The imagery is made up of 275 photos taken from June to December in 2018 across China. It is made by Wuhan University and Hubei high-resolution earth observation statistics and application center in central China's Hubei Province.

The details of artificial light captured on the imagery can reveal human activities at night. Activities including oil or natural gas burning, forest fires and volcano eruptions are also captured.

Luojia-1, a scientific experiment satellite, was sent into space on June 2 last year. Its spatial resolution reaches 130 meters.

So far, nighttime remote sensing data collected by Luojia-1 have been provided to over 3,000 users in 16 countries and regions.

Compared with ground-based measurements, nighttime light remote sensing is able to acquire larger-scale and higher quantities of artificial lighting data.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Scientist wins China's top award*
Yao Minji
22:17 UTC+8, 2019-01-27



Zhao Yuanfu was honored the State Technological Invention Award earlier this month in Beijing.

China’s Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) has recently started providing global services. However, few people in the country have ever heard of Zhao Yuanfu, the man behind homegrown aerospace integrated circuits.

Earlier this month, Zhao won the State Technological Invention Award, China’s top science honor, for his contributions in made-in-China aerospace integrated circuits, among other achievements.

By the end of 2018, 33 BDS satellites have been operating in orbit, while another 12 will be launched in the next two years. China has been building the system since the 1990s, at first using imported parts. Top scientists like Zhao have since then been working on developing China’s own aerospace technology.

Zhao, 56, who heads the Beijing Microelectronics Research Institute of the China Academy of Aerospace Electronics Technology, has led his team for years to make the first made-in-China radiation-hardening integrated circuits.

In July 2015, BDS launched two new-generation satellites, the first one equipped with aerospace circuits designed and made in China.

To cope with radiation in the space, the integrated circuits require extra protection against cosmic rays to work longer and more stably.

Zhao has made the radiation-hardening technique part of the design rather than part of the manufacturing process as previously done. This has gained him countless state and regional science awards, 56 patents and more than 230 products.

They are not only used widely in China’s own Beidou satellites and space stations, but also exported to Russia, France, Germany and Switzerland, among other countries.



Zhao Yuanfu’s inventions have been widely used in China’s aerospace projects since 2015, when two satellites equipped with indigenous integrated circuits were launched for Beidou Navigation Satellite System.

Source: SHINE Editor: Liu Qi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dante80

yusheng said:


> View attachment 533009



Here is a more comprehensive review.






In total, 2018 was a stellar year for spaceflight, especially if you do a quick and dirty comparison to the year before.

If everything goes well, 2019 might become the best one yet. C:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

chetan_chpd said:


> Hello guys, is this a general thread for Chinese Space Program? if not please guide me to one...
> 
> I would love to showcase here some of my old newspaper (from India) clippings of early Shenzhou mission.
> 
> please visit for more...
> View attachment 535591
> https://www.chetansindiaspaceflight.com/2019/01/space-history-old-newspaper-clips-early_22.html


Wow, didn't know Indian local media covered this so extensively. But it's in local language, abit hard for us to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*PLA welcomes launches of private rockets*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-18 07:32
















The privately-owned tech company i-Space uses its own carrier rocket to launch three satellites into space from the Gobi Desert in Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China on Sept 5, 2018. [Photo by Chen Xiao/chinadaily.com.cn]

The People's Liberation Army has opened one of its space launch facilities to private rocket companies in China, a major step in its efforts to implement President Xi Jinping's civil-military integration strategy.

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, China's primary launch facility in the northwestern Gobi Desert, has hosted the launches of three privately built rockets since early September, when it first opened its doors to private enterprises. Officials at the center say it plans to support more private rocket missions.

Ji Duo, the center's Party chief, told Xinhua News Agency recently that carrying out launches of privately made rockets is what a world-class space center is supposed to do, and Jiuquan is willing to put privately funded missions on its launch agenda.

Jia Lide, planning chief at the launch center, said favorable policies and targeted measures have been created for the benefit of private space enterprises. The center has also set up a dedicated support system for such activities.

Xi, who is also chairman of the Central Military Commission, has repeatedly urged China's space industry to take the lead in the implementation of the civil-military integration strategy.

During his meetings in recent years at annual sessions of the National People's Congress with deputies from the PLA, the president asked them to fully understand and promote the strategy.

Xi ordered military personnel to be open-minded and share their research and development resources with others. Closed-door research and monopolies must be torn down to optimize the use of resources and stimulate innovation and public interest in defense technology, he said.

Civil-military integration has been listed as a national strategy and a priority on the government's agenda since Xi was elected the Party's top leader in 2012. It usually refers to military and defense industries transferring technologies to the civilian sector, and including private companies on the military's list of suppliers.

Three Beijing-based private space startups－OneSpace, i-Space and LandSpace－each launched a rocket from the Jiuquan center last year.

Both LandSpace and i-Space plan to launch at least one carrier rocket from the center this year.

China expects to launch at least 37 rockets this year, more than any other country. It led the world in launching rockets into orbit for the first time last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Satellite mission marks 300th launch of Long March rocket*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-03-10 02:38



The "ChinaSat 6C" satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 10, 2019. It will provide high-quality radio and TV transmission services. [Photo/Xinhua]

China lifted into space a Long March 3B carrier rocket early Sunday morning to place a communications satellite into a geostationary orbit, marking the 300th launch in the Long March family.

The 19-story-tall rocket blasted off at 0:28 am at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China’s Sichuan province, ripping apart the night sky with its orange-red flame and echoing thunder, a video published by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp in Beijing, maker of the Long March series, showed.

The mission was announced as a success about one hour after liftoff as the satellite’s solar arrays unfolded in orbit, according to the State-owned space conglomerate.

China launched its first carrier rocket – a Long March 1 that was a de facto modified ballistic missile –in April 1970 to send its first satellite, Dongfanghong 1, or East Red 1, into space.

Since then, the country has developed and built 17 types of Long March rocket; five of them have retired. The Long March family has comprised nearly 97 percent of the nation’s total launch missions, leaving a very small proportion to other series, such as the Kuaizhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *Satellite mission marks 300th launch of Long March rocket*
> By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-03-10 02:38
> 
> 
> 
> The "ChinaSat 6C" satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 10, 2019. It will provide high-quality radio and TV transmission services. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> China lifted into space a Long March 3B carrier rocket early Sunday morning to place a communications satellite into a geostationary orbit, marking the 300th launch in the Long March family.
> 
> The 19-story-tall rocket blasted off at 0:28 am at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China’s Sichuan province, ripping apart the night sky with its orange-red flame and echoing thunder, a video published by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp in Beijing, maker of the Long March series, showed.
> 
> The mission was announced as a success about one hour after liftoff as the satellite’s solar arrays unfolded in orbit, according to the State-owned space conglomerate.
> 
> China launched its first carrier rocket – a Long March 1 that was a de facto modified ballistic missile –in April 1970 to send its first satellite, Dongfanghong 1, or East Red 1, into space.
> 
> Since then, the country has developed and built 17 types of Long March rocket; five of them have retired. The Long March family has comprised nearly 97 percent of the nation’s total launch missions, leaving a very small proportion to other series, such as the Kuaizhou.


_China's Long March family of space launchers, designed by the CASC Group, will make its *300th launch* this month [that's done on 2019.03.10 early morning BJT].

It took *37 years* to achieve its first 100 launches, *7 years more* for the next 100, and now in *just 4 years* we are in the 300th._

*Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) *tweeted on 09 March 2019:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104085285770534913
Such simple yet meticulously maintained stats clearly explain the science and technology status of the China today in general, and its aerospace progresses in particular! 

I do believe with DATA and FACTS!!

//UPDATE//
It happens that the original launch statistics indeed came from the Xinhua's following article:

*China Focus: China's Long March rockets complete 300 launches (2019-03-10)*

_“It took *37 years* for the Long March rockets to complete the first 100 launches, *7.5 years* to complete the second 100 launches, and *only about four years* to accomplish the final 100, with the average number of launches per year increasing from 2.7 to 13.3 and then to 23.5.” _
(… ) 

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-03/10/c_137883742.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Smart tractor with BeiDou navigation system successfully tested in Tunisia*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-11 04:44:05|Editor: yan

TUNIS, March 10 (Xinhua) -- A self-driving tractor with application of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) was tested successfully Sunday in northwestern Tunisia.

The representatives of China-Arab BDS/GNSS center and the Arab Information and Communication Technologies Organization (AICTO), as well as the academic staff of an engineering school in Mjez El-Beb region in northwestern Tunisia, attended the test ceremony.

This smart tractor, used in various agricultural activities, was equipped with a BDS, so that it can be controlled remotely without a driver.

"I am very impressed and surprised by the quality of the equipment offered by BeiDou," said Sami Trimech, the strategic planning and development director at AICTO.

"We had a dream to bring BeiDou to the Arab countries," said Nour Laabidi, the project manager at AICTO and head of China-Arab BDS/GNSS center in Tunisia.

"This is a pilot project. We are happy to implement it in our country and I hope that all Arab countries will be able to use this Chinese technology," said Laabidi.

Hassan Kherroubi, a specialist in the mechanical industry at the Mjez El-Beb engineering school, stressed the contribution of this Chinese technology to the agricultural sector in Tunisia.

According to Kherroubi, a series of agricultural activities, including the harvest, will be more profitable and more effective with such technologies.

"Our main concern is to benefit all Arab and African countries of this fruitful cooperation between Tunisia and China," Kherroubi said, adding that this advanced technology will bring a bright future to the region.

BDS is compatible with other navigation systems, such as GPS, and users can receive services from both systems at the same time, improving positioning accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*China Focus: China's Long March rockets complete 300 launches (2019-03-10)*

XICHANG, March 10 (Xinhua) -- With a Long March-3B rocket putting a new communication satellite into orbit on Sunday, China's Long March carrier rocket series completed 300 launches, having sent more than 500 spacecraft into space since 1970.

_"This is a milestone for China's space industry development,"_ said Wu Yansheng, board chairman of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The Long March carrier rocket series, developed by CASC, is responsible for about 96.4 percent of all the launch missions in China.

It took *37 years* for the Long March rockets to complete the first 100 launches, *7.5 years* to complete the second 100 launches, and *only about four years* to accomplish the final 100, with the average number of launches per year increasing from 2.7 to 13.3 and then to 23.5.

_"Intensive launches have become normal in China, indicating the rapid development of the space industry, the progress of science and technology and the enhancement of national strength,"_ said Shang Zhi, director of the Space Department of the CASC.

China joined the space club on April 24, 1970, when the Long March-1 carrier rocket launched the country's first satellite, Dongfanghong-1, into orbit. At that time, the carrying capacity of the Long March rocket was only 300 kg.

On November 3, 2016, China's current largest carrier rocket, the *Long March-5*, made its maiden flight, with its carrying capacity reaching 25 tonnes for low-Earth orbit and 14 tonnes for geosynchronous orbit.

The success rate of the 300 launches of the Long March rockets stood at 96 percent, according to CASC.

During the *third* 100 launches, the Long March rockets sent a total of 225 spacecraft, weighing about 240 tonnes, into space, with a success rate of 97 percent, reaching a high level in the world, said Shang.

*From October 1996 to August 2011, the Long March rockets set a world record for 15 years of successful consecutive launches.*

In 2018, the Long March rockets completed 37 consecutive successful launches, ranking a global first for the highest number of successful launches.

A total of *17 types* of Long March carrier rockets have been developed and put into use since 1970, ensuring the implementation of a series of key space projects including manned space program, lunar exploration, BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) and the Gaofen Earth observation project.

In addition, the Long March carrier rockets also launched a large number of meteorological satellites, resource satellites and oceanographic satellites, as well as several innovative science satellites including DAMPE to search for dark matter, the world's first quantum satellite, and an electromagnetic satellite to study earthquakes, playing an important role in promoting the economic, social and scientific development in China.

Since the 1990s, the Long March rockets have been designed to be compatible with satellites manufactured in the United States, Europe and other countries and regions.

So far, Chinese rockets have launched 56 international commercial satellites and carried more than 20 small satellites or payloads into space for international customers.

The Long March carrier rockets helped provide launch services for countries participating in the *Belt and Road Initiative*, including Algeria, Pakistan and Saudi Arabia. The services have been extended from launching satellites to the construction of ground facilities, and management and application of the satellites.

From 2015 to 2016, *four types of new generation Long March carrier rockets, using non-toxic and non-polluting propellants*, were put into use, greatly improving China's capacity of entering outer space.

New technologies such as *3D printing and intelligent manufacturing* have been introduced in the development of China's new generation carrier rockets.

For instance, the *Long March-7* is China's first carrier rocket completely designed using *digital and virtual reality technology* -- no paper blueprint was used throughout the design and production process.

The management and production efficiency of the launching vehicles have also been improved. *China is now capable of manufacturing more than 40 carrier rockets every year.*

The new generation rocket Long March-6 does not require a fixed launch pad and can be ready for takeoff within seven days. The preparation time to launch a Long March-11 rocket can be as short as several hours.

China's achievements in the space industry have benefited from the *enhancement of the comprehensive national strength* and the *upgrading of its basic industrial capacity*. On the other hand, the *development of the space industry also helps promote the progress of other industries.*

For instance, the development of the Long March-5 rocket, which has a *diameter of five meters*, involved several Chinese industrial enterprises who helped manufacture the propellant tank.

China has made *many technological breakthroughs* in the development of the Long March-5 rocket, which has also promoted the country's industrial manufacturing capacity.

Technologies gained from developing the "heart" of rockets are helping China, one of the world's major coal consumers, use coal more cleanly and efficiently.

_"In China, a large proportion of the grain you eat every day is grown with chemical fertilizers made of materials produced by coal gasification technology transformed from rocket technology,"_ said Zhu Yuying, vice general manager of the Changzheng Engineering Co., Ltd., a company affiliated with the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

The gasifiers produced by the company can increase the utilization rate of coal from 30 percent to more than 90 percent. And one such gasifier can deal with *over 3,000 tonnes of coal every day.*

Currently, China is developing new generation medium launch vehicles including the Long March-6A, Long March-7A and Long March-8. *A test version of the Long March-5B, which has the largest carrying capacity to low-Earth orbit, has been produced and will be used to launch the modules of China's space station, according to CASC.*

*China's heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March-9, is expected to make its maiden flight around 2030* and will support manned lunar exploration, deep space exploration and construction of a space-based solar power plant.

*The diameter of the body of the Long March-9 rocket will be nearly 10 meters.* And the manufacturing of the rocket *will also push forward the development of new materials, technologies, devices and equipment.*

The new generation launch vehicles will gradually replace the old generation carrier rockets, and space transport vehicles *will transition from one-time use to reusable in the future*, said Shang.





_The Asiasat 1 telecommunications satellite, carried by a Chinese-made Long March 3 carrier rocket, blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, on April 7, 1990. With a Long March-3B rocket putting a new communication satellite into orbit on March 10, 2019, China's Long March carrier rocket series completed 300 launches, having sent more than 500 spacecraft into space since 1970. (Xinhua)_





_China's newly-developed heavy-lift carrier rocket Long March-5 blasts off from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Wenchang, south China's Hainan Province, Nov. 3, 2016._

Some more pictures along with captions at below link:
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-03/10/c_137883742.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Satellite mission marks 300th launch of Long March rocket*
> By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-03-10 02:38
> 
> 
> 
> The "ChinaSat 6C" satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 10, 2019. It will provide high-quality radio and TV transmission services. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> China lifted into space a Long March 3B carrier rocket early Sunday morning to place a communications satellite into a geostationary orbit, marking the 300th launch in the Long March family.
> 
> The 19-story-tall rocket blasted off at 0:28 am at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China’s Sichuan province, ripping apart the night sky with its orange-red flame and echoing thunder, a video published by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp in Beijing, maker of the Long March series, showed.
> 
> The mission was announced as a success about one hour after liftoff as the satellite’s solar arrays unfolded in orbit, according to the State-owned space conglomerate.
> 
> China launched its first carrier rocket – a Long March 1 that was a de facto modified ballistic missile –in April 1970 to send its first satellite, Dongfanghong 1, or East Red 1, into space.
> 
> Since then, the country has developed and built 17 types of Long March rocket; five of them have retired. The Long March family has comprised nearly 97 percent of the nation’s total launch missions, leaving a very small proportion to other series, such as the Kuaizhou.


*China's Main 4K Ultra HD Video Transmission Satellite Takes Up Station*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : MAR 20 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Main 4K Ultra HD Video Transmission Satellite Takes Up Station​
(Yicai Global) March 20 -- China's Zhongxing-6C satellite has positioned itself at 130 degrees east and is set to become the country's main transmitter of 4K ultra-high-definition video signals. 

The orbiter, which launched on March 10, successfully positioned itself on March 17 and is in good operating condition. 

Its developer China Satellite Communications, better known as China Satcom, took over its monitoring and control on March 18, state-run China News Service reported. 

The satellite will be included in the Beijing-based company's in-orbit management system after completing its in-space tests and will power transmissions of programs for radio and TV stations.

The module will provide adequate high-quality satellite resources for China to develop its 4K and 8K ultra HD businesses, and will become the country's main pillar for their signal transmission, said Shen Yufei, deputy director of China Satcom's Satellite Project Department.

The craft has taken up its station at the meridian which runs from the North Pole down through eastern Russia and China before eventually traversing Australia to intersect with the South Pole.

The 4K ultra HD televisions offer super-detailed pictures featuring rich, accurate colors and high-contrast images at four times the picture resolution of 1080p -- which is 1,920 pixels displayed horizontally and 1,080 pixels vertically, while the p means progressive scan, or non-interlaced, public information shows.

HD TVs have already made inroads into ordinary households in China. The country's first ultra HD TV channel CCTV4K began broadcasting on Oct. 1, public information shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *China's Main 4K Ultra HD Video Transmission Satellite Takes Up Station*
> TANG SHIHUA
> DATE : MAR 20 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Main 4K Ultra HD Video Transmission Satellite Takes Up Station​
> (Yicai Global) March 20 -- China's Zhongxing-6C satellite has positioned itself at 130 degrees east and is set to become the country's main transmitter of 4K ultra-high-definition video signals.
> 
> The orbiter, which launched on March 10, successfully positioned itself on March 17 and is in good operating condition.
> 
> Its developer China Satellite Communications, better known as China Satcom, took over its monitoring and control on March 18, state-run China News Service reported.
> 
> The satellite will be included in the Beijing-based company's in-orbit management system after completing its in-space tests and will power transmissions of programs for radio and TV stations.
> 
> The module will provide adequate high-quality satellite resources for China to develop its 4K and 8K ultra HD businesses, and will become the country's main pillar for their signal transmission, said Shen Yufei, deputy director of China Satcom's Satellite Project Department.
> 
> The craft has taken up its station at the meridian which runs from the North Pole down through eastern Russia and China before eventually traversing Australia to intersect with the South Pole.
> 
> The 4K ultra HD televisions offer super-detailed pictures featuring rich, accurate colors and high-contrast images at four times the picture resolution of 1080p -- which is 1,920 pixels displayed horizontally and 1,080 pixels vertically, while the p means progressive scan, or non-interlaced, public information shows.
> 
> HD TVs have already made inroads into ordinary households in China. The country's first ultra HD TV channel CCTV4K began broadcasting on Oct. 1, public information shows.


WOW! EXCELLENT! ! !  

China has been entering the 4K World in BIG ways. Pretty soon the CHINASAT 6C 中星 6C will be in service, broadcast via satellite to the many parts of the ASIA in 4K.

One just needs to upgrade his TV set to 4K compliant and the new model of satellite receiver supporting the 4K standard, which I believe very soon those makers in Shenzhen will churn out, or perhaps already! 

A couple of years back it would be unimaginable to think of watching 4K quality broadcast via satellite receiver… but now it's a REALITY! Thank you China for making it happens  it'll help push the sales of 4K TV sets. 

Remember, set the dish to the 130 degrees EAST  CHINASAT 6C ... Now CHINASAT has at least three satellites (A-B-C) catering the TV broadcast accessible in many parts of ASIA. But one needs to live at ground to ever have such chance, not live in the vertical housing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

15:54, 21-Mar-2019
*China delivers two Earth observation satellites*
By Gao Yun, Guo Meiping




Two satellites of China's high-resolution Earth observation system, Gaofen-5 and Gaofen-6, have been put into operation, said the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense and the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Thursday.

This marks the formation of China's hyperspectral capabilities in Earth observation.

Gaofen-5, launched on May 9, 2018, has the highest spectral resolution of China's remote sensing satellites, and also the world's first full-spectrum hyperspectral satellite for comprehensive observation of atmosphere and land.

It can provide quality and highly reliable hyperspectral data to industries including environmental monitoring, resource exploration, and disaster prevention and mitigation, which is of strategic significance to mastering the autonomy of hyperspectral remote sensing information resources and meeting national needs.

Launched on June 2, 2018, Gaofen-6 is a high-resolution optical satellite able to perform both general and detailed surveys with high flexibility.

The constellation of Gaofen-1 and Gaofen-6 shortens the revisit period of China's land area from four days to two, improving the scale and efficiency of remote sensing data collection and self-sufficiency of data by domestic remote sensing satellites.

During the in-orbit test, the two satellites provided data monitor and control for crop and atmosphere monitoring, and emergency observation services for internal and external disasters including the Daxing'anling forest fire in June 2018 and the tsunami in Indonesia in September 2018.

According to Zhang Kejian, director of CNSA, all tasks of the in-orbit test, including tests of satellite system, ground system and satellite and earth integration index, were completed, and the performance indicators and production precision of the two satellites met the requirements of design and application.

A Gaofen-7 satellite will be launched at the end of the year, Zhang added, and the space-based construction work will be completed. The focus of the Gaofen project will turn to the construction of the application system.

(Cover: Beijing Daxing International Airport (L) and Xiamen city of southeast China's Fujian Province (R) taken by the Gaofen-6 satellite /CNSA Photo)







Gaofen-5




Constellation Gaofen-1 and 6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

The terminal of daxing international airport is pictured on March 6, 2019 by gaojing 1, China's first self-developed commercial satellite measuring 0.5 meters.(space world)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Satellites capture images of big Chinese projects*
New China TV
Published on Mar 22, 2019

Did you know that major Chinese projects can be seen from space? Check out these amazing photos taken by satellites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new data relay satellite*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-04-01 10:21




The Tianlian II-01 satellite is launched by a Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, on March 31, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

China launched the first of its new-generation data relay satellites on Sunday night as part of the preparatory work for the nation's next manned space missions.

The Tianlian II-01 was lifted off at 11:51 pm atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province and later was placed on a geostationary transfer orbit, according to a statement from the China Academy of Space Technology that developed and built the satellite.

The spacecraft is the first in China's second generation of data relay satellite, the academy said, adding its entry into service will substantially improve the country's space-based data relay capability.

Next, researchers will start designing the Tianlian II-02 and Tianlian II-03 that will join the Tianlian II-01 to form a network, according to the statement.

With a DFH-4 framework, Tianlian II-01 is mainly tasked with relaying data for the country's piloted spaceships, space labs, low- and mid-orbiting satellites as well as its future space station. It will also be used to track and monitor these spacecraft.

China's first-generation data relay satellite network, the Tianlian I system, now has four satellites. The first of them was launched at the Xichang center in April 2008. They have serviced several important space activities such as the rendezvous and dockings between the Tiangong I space lab and Shenzhou spaceships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

On March 27, 2019, @lingke space's new generation reusable rocket (rlv-t5) successfully carried out its first free flight recovery test with an altitude of 20 meters and a duration of 35 seconds. Congratulations

https://weibo.com/tv/v/HnGLi99VV?fid=1034:4356459199447024

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Indeed ... congrats 

Here's the video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112776139444047873

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches new data relay satellite*
> By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-04-01 10:21
> 
> 
> 
> The Tianlian II-01 satellite is launched by a Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, on March 31, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> China launched the first of its new-generation data relay satellites on Sunday night as part of the preparatory work for the nation's next manned space missions.
> 
> The Tianlian II-01 was lifted off at 11:51 pm atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province and later was placed on a geostationary transfer orbit, according to a statement from the China Academy of Space Technology that developed and built the satellite.
> 
> The spacecraft is the first in China's second generation of data relay satellite, the academy said, adding its entry into service will substantially improve the country's space-based data relay capability.
> 
> Next, researchers will start designing the Tianlian II-02 and Tianlian II-03 that will join the Tianlian II-01 to form a network, according to the statement.
> 
> With a DFH-4 framework, Tianlian II-01 is mainly tasked with relaying data for the country's piloted spaceships, space labs, low- and mid-orbiting satellites as well as its future space station. It will also be used to track and monitor these spacecraft.
> 
> China's first-generation data relay satellite network, the Tianlian I system, now has four satellites. The first of them was launched at the Xichang center in April 2008. They have serviced several important space activities such as the rendezvous and dockings between the Tiangong I space lab and Shenzhou spaceships.


Tianlian-2 satellite has successfully parked at its intended geostationary point yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

7月中下旬复飞的长征五号遥三运载火箭，于4月底由远望21、22号运往海南文昌发射场！(中国航天科技集团) 

will launch in late July 2019, the long March 5 rocket was sent to hainan wenchang launch site by yuanwang 21 and 22 at the end of April.(China aerospace science and technology corporation)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> 7月中下旬复飞的长征五号遥三运载火箭，于4月底由远望21、22号运往海南文昌发射场！(中国航天科技集团)
> 
> will launch in late July 2019, the long March 5 rocket was sent to hainan wenchang launch site by yuanwang 21 and 22 at the end of April.(China aerospace science and technology corporation)
> 
> View attachment 552600
> View attachment 552601
> View attachment 552602
> View attachment 552603
> View attachment 552604




When is the next launch scheduled?


----------



## yusheng

Deino said:


> When is the next launch scheduled?



according to the report it will launch this July :

*延伸阅读：长五遥三火箭预计7月中下旬复飞*

1月29日，《中国航天科技活动蓝皮书（2018）》重磅发布*，航天科技集团党组成员、副总经理杨保华接受媒体采访时透露，长征五号遥三火箭目前总体进展较好，计划在7月中下旬完成复飞。*

”“The blue book on China's space science and technology activities (2018)“” was released on jan 29
Yang baohua, deputy general manager of the aerospace science and technology group , said in an interview with the media that the long March 5 rocket is making good progress and plans to launch in mid-to-late July.

今年，中国航天将再迎高密度发射，全年发射次数将超30次，发射航天器超50颗。那么，今年的宇航发射有哪些特点呢？

航天科技集团党组成员、副总经理 杨保华：一个是频次高，我们今年计划执行超过30次的宇航发射任务。二是场点多，我们去年主要集中在传统的三个发射场，酒泉、太原和西昌，今年我们还要有两次在文昌，还有一个海上发射。第三个特点就是任务重，今年年底要实现嫦娥五号的发射；今年7月份左右，我们长征五号遥三要恢复发射，分量非常重。

*“胖五”的复飞任务，将发射基于东方红五号卫星公用平台研制的新技术试验卫星——实践20号。杨保华表示，2017年7月2日长征五号遥二火箭发射失利后，航天科技集团认真完成了技术归零，并在2018年全年开展了后续质量工作。目前总体进展较好，还有一些局部工作有待完成。遥三火箭计划在7月中下旬完成复飞，这个计划是可控的。*
The "fat five" mission will launch the shijian-20, a new technology test satellite based on the public platform of the dongfanghong 5 satellite.Yang baohua said that after the failure of the long March 5 rocket launch on July 2, 2017, the aerospace science and technology group earnestly completed the technical zeroing and carried out follow-up quality work throughout 2018.At present, the overall progress is good, and some partial work still needs to be completed.*The rocket is scheduled to launch in mid-to-late July. The plan is manageable*.

嫦娥五号任务是中国探月三期工程的标志性任务，将实现我国首次月球采样返回。如果长征五号遥三火箭任务顺利完成，嫦娥五号任务将在年底由长征五号遥四火箭实施发射。
The chang 'e-5 mission, the signature of China's third lunar exploration phase, will carry out the country's first return of lunar samples.If the third long March 5 rocket mission is successfully completed, the chang 'e-5 mission will be launched by the long March 5 rocket by the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Metal matrix composites developed by Prof. Fan can withstand temperatures exceeding 3000 degrees Celsius and have been used on a hypersonic vehicle that flies for hours at M5-M20：

http://news.cctv.com/2019/04/12/VIDEopvePPAaQ57njMxRuMKU190412.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## name

Upgrade it all up, hurry up (keep calmly working.) I want to see China light speed to the nearest star system.


----------



## JSCh

> 林晓弈
> 30分钟前 来自 航爱网牌Android 已编辑
> 2019年04月20日22时41分左右，我国在西昌卫星发射中心三号工位，用长征三号乙遥五十九运载火箭将北斗三号 G2Q 卫星发射升空。这颗卫星属于倾斜地球同步轨道卫星，作为北斗三号全球组网卫星的”替补”星，是我国北斗三号系统第二十颗组网卫星，也是第四十四颗北斗导航卫星，该星入轨并完成在轨测试后，将参与北斗三号系统的运行服务。航天爱好者网 L林晓弈的微博视频


*林晓弈*
30 minutes ago

At about 22:41 on April 20, 2019, China launched the Beidou 3 G2Q satellite at the No. 3 launch pad of the Xichang Satellite Launch Center with the Long March 3B-Y59 carrier rocket. This satellite belongs to the inclined geosynchronous orbit satellite. It is the "substitute" satellite of the Beidou 3 global network satellite. It is the 20th network satellite of the Beidou 3 system and the 44th of the Beidou satellite system. After entering its intended orbit and completing the on-orbit test, it will participate in the operational service of the Beidou No.3 system. 

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new BeiDou satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-21 00:03:50|Editor: ZX



China sends a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Guo Wenbin)

XICHANG, April 20 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 10:41 p.m. Saturday.

Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the 44th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the first BDS-3 satellite in inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit.

After in-orbit tests, the satellite will work with 18 other BDS-3 satellites in intermediate circular orbit and one in geosynchronous Earth orbit.

Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BeiDou system, said that the hybrid constellation design, in which three groups of satellites at different orbital regimes work in concert, was an exclusive BDS innovation and the world's first.

It will increase the number of visible satellites in the Asian-Pacific Region, providing better service for the region, Yang said.

The launch was the 302nd flight mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets, and the 100th for the Long March-3B.

So far, a total of four BeiDou test satellites and 44 BDS satellites have been sent to preset orbits via 36 flight missions launched by Long March-3A and Long March-3B carrier rockets.

The launch on Saturday also marked the first launch of the BDS in 2019. This year, about 8-10 BDS satellites are scheduled to be launched, wrapping up launch missions of all BDS-3 satellites in medium Earth orbit.

China began to construct its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012.

According to Yang, the positioning accuracy of the system has reached 10 meters globally and five meters in the Asia-Pacific Region after the system started to provide global service at the end of last year.

The BDS-3 system is to be completed in 2020. China is also planning to finish building a high precision national comprehensive positioning, navigation, and timing (PNT) system on the basis of the BDS by 2035.

Yang noted that China is willing to share the achievements of the BDS with other countries.

The BDS has been widely used around the world, like building construction in Kuwait, precision agriculture in Myanmar, land survey and mapping in Uganda and warehousing and logistics in Thailand.

The BDS will serve the world and benefit all mankind with more powerful function and better performance, said Yang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1146740.shtml 
*China's LinkSpace successfully launches reusable rocket to a new height*

China's private rocket company LinkSpace successfully launched a reusable rocket in east China's Shandong Province on Friday. The RLV-T5 rocket flew to a height of 40 meters and then safely landed, in 30 seconds.

On March 27, the company finished its first low-altitude launch at a height of 20 meters.

Whenever the term "reusable rocket" is mentioned, people would at once link it to the U.S. giants like SpaceX and Blue Origin. Now, China's LinkSpace is hoping to make its presence felt in the market. 

Founded in 2014, LinkSpace is engaged in the development of reusable rockets and liquid rocket engine technology. The RLV-T5 rocket was put into production in May 2018. The 8.1-meter high rocket has a take-off weight of 1.5 tons, and uses five liquid rocket engines in parallel to get off the ground.

Currently, LinkSpace's 20-member team has started the research and development of a sub-orbital reusable rocket named RLV-T6. 

It is expected that the final assembly of the new rocket will be completed by the end of this year. The company's first small commercial rocket, NEWLINE-1, will target the microsatellite launch market and is scheduled to make its maiden flight around 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *China launches new BeiDou satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-21 00:03:50|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> China sends a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Guo Wenbin)
> 
> XICHANG, April 20 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 10:41 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the 44th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the first BDS-3 satellite in inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit.
> 
> After in-orbit tests, the satellite will work with 18 other BDS-3 satellites in intermediate circular orbit and one in geosynchronous Earth orbit.
> 
> Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BeiDou system, said that the hybrid constellation design, in which three groups of satellites at different orbital regimes work in concert, was an exclusive BDS innovation and the world's first.
> 
> It will increase the number of visible satellites in the Asian-Pacific Region, providing better service for the region, Yang said.
> 
> The launch was the 302nd flight mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets, and the 100th for the Long March-3B.
> 
> So far, a total of four BeiDou test satellites and 44 BDS satellites have been sent to preset orbits via 36 flight missions launched by Long March-3A and Long March-3B carrier rockets.
> 
> The launch on Saturday also marked the first launch of the BDS in 2019. This year, about 8-10 BDS satellites are scheduled to be launched, wrapping up launch missions of all BDS-3 satellites in medium Earth orbit.
> 
> China began to construct its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012.
> 
> According to Yang, the positioning accuracy of the system has reached 10 meters globally and five meters in the Asia-Pacific Region after the system started to provide global service at the end of last year.
> 
> The BDS-3 system is to be completed in 2020. China is also planning to finish building a high precision national comprehensive positioning, navigation, and timing (PNT) system on the basis of the BDS by 2035.
> 
> Yang noted that China is willing to share the achievements of the BDS with other countries.
> 
> The BDS has been widely used around the world, like building construction in Kuwait, precision agriculture in Myanmar, land survey and mapping in Uganda and warehousing and logistics in Thailand.
> 
> The BDS will serve the world and benefit all mankind with more powerful function and better performance, said Yang.


Xinhua on 21 April:

_China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space on late Saturday. It's the 44th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the *1st BDS-3 satellite in inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit*_

Watch the attached 60-second launch footage! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119863319261794305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

# World Earth Day#
At 9 o'clock this morning, the Earth was taken by Fengyun 4A meteorological satellite.





from：
https://weibo.com/u/5616492130?refer_flag=0000015010_&from=feed&loc=nickname&is_all=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## name

This planet is beautiful.
What's in the seabed.
-
What is this beautiful planet, under the sea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Chinese astronauts photographed the beautiful scenery of the earth from space.















from：
https://weibo.com/u/5616492130?refer_flag=0000015010_&from=feed&loc=nickname&is_all=1

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

yusheng said:


> Chinese astronauts photographed the beautiful scenery of the earth from space.
> View attachment 555035
> View attachment 555036
> View attachment 555037
> View attachment 555038
> View attachment 555039


Thanks for the beautiful photos incl the one taken by the Fengyun 4A meteorological satellite this morning. I reshare those pics with friends.

China is gonna celebrate her SPACE DAY on 2019-04-24. Here is a cool poster released on this upcoming occasion, combining the popular traditional folklore elements of the Moon Goddess, Chang'e 嫦娥 with the modern space era ones.

As posted by OedoSoldier today:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6774684003/4364276674610159

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 555463
> View attachment 555464
> View attachment 555465
> View attachment 555466
> View attachment 555467
> View attachment 555468
> View attachment 555470
> View attachment 555471
> 
> 
> Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6774684003/4364276674610159


I think Xiamen University is also involved.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121071167518007296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

*China's Long March-5B rocket to make maiden flight in 2020*

China's Long March-5B carrier rocket is scheduled to make its maiden flight in the first half of 2020, according to the China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO). 

As a new generation of carrier rocket, the Long March-5B has the largest carrying capacity to low-Earth orbit. It will carry the core capsule and experiment capsules of China's space station. 

China's Tiangong Space Station is mainly comprised of Core Capsule, Experiment Capsule I and Experiment Capsule II, with the aim of building a reliable operating space station and providing long-term support for the onboard astronauts. 

The space station project will be implemented in three phases: key technology validation, construction and operation. Six flight missions, including the maiden flight of the Long March-5B rocket and launch of the test core capsule, have been scheduled in the first phase, and launches of experiment capsules in the second phase.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches new BeiDou satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-21 00:03:50|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> China sends a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Guo Wenbin)
> 
> XICHANG, April 20 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 10:41 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the 44th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the first BDS-3 satellite in inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit.
> 
> After in-orbit tests, the satellite will work with 18 other BDS-3 satellites in intermediate circular orbit and one in geosynchronous Earth orbit.
> 
> Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BeiDou system, said that the hybrid constellation design, in which three groups of satellites at different orbital regimes work in concert, was an exclusive BDS innovation and the world's first.
> 
> It will increase the number of visible satellites in the Asian-Pacific Region, providing better service for the region, Yang said.
> 
> The launch was the 302nd flight mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets, and the 100th for the Long March-3B.
> 
> So far, a total of four BeiDou test satellites and 44 BDS satellites have been sent to preset orbits via 36 flight missions launched by Long March-3A and Long March-3B carrier rockets.
> 
> The launch on Saturday also marked the first launch of the BDS in 2019. This year, about 8-10 BDS satellites are scheduled to be launched, wrapping up launch missions of all BDS-3 satellites in medium Earth orbit.
> 
> China began to construct its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012.
> 
> According to Yang, the positioning accuracy of the system has reached 10 meters globally and five meters in the Asia-Pacific Region after the system started to provide global service at the end of last year.
> 
> The BDS-3 system is to be completed in 2020. China is also planning to finish building a high precision national comprehensive positioning, navigation, and timing (PNT) system on the basis of the BDS by 2035.
> 
> Yang noted that China is willing to share the achievements of the BDS with other countries.
> 
> The BDS has been widely used around the world, like building construction in Kuwait, precision agriculture in Myanmar, land survey and mapping in Uganda and warehousing and logistics in Thailand.
> 
> The BDS will serve the world and benefit all mankind with more powerful function and better performance, said Yang.


From China Science Daily - on the morning of 26th April, the BDS-3 IGSO-1 satellite successful fixed at its operational inclined geosynchronous orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches two satellites for scientific experiments*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-30 08:04:54|Editor: Lu Hui

TAIYUAN, April 30 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent two Tianhui II-01 satellites into orbit at 6:52 a.m., Beijing Time, Tuesday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The satellites were launched by a Long March 4B carrier rocket, which was the 303rd mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.

The satellites will be used for scientific experiments, land resource survey, geographic survey and mapping.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Part of Project 921？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new BeiDou navigation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-18 01:12:54|Editor: Mu Xuequan

XICHANG, May 17 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 11:48 p.m. Friday.

Launched on a Long March-3C carrier rocket, it is the fourth BDS-2 backup satellite and the 45th satellite of the BDS satellite family.

After being sent to the geostationary earth orbit and in-orbit tests, it will be connected to the BDS to provide users with more reliable services and enhance the stability of the constellation.

The BDS-2 system has provided stable and reliable service since it went into operation, and its positioning accuracy has improved from 10 meters to six meters.

The BDS-2 system and BDS-3 system will jointly provide services before October 2020, and after that the BDS-3 system will be the main force.

China began to construct its BDS navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s. It started serving China with its BDS-1 system in 2000 and started serving the Asia-Pacific region with its BDS-2 system in 2012. China will complete the BDS global network by 2020.

The launch was the 304th flight mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China to send 6-8 BeiDou-3 navigation satellites by year-end: official*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/22 16:58:40



Ran Chengqi, the director of China's Satellite Navigation Office,speaks at the opening of the 10th China Satellite Navigation Conference in Beijing on Wednesday. Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

China will send another six to eight BeiDou-3 (BDS-3) navigation satellites before the end of 2019, and complete construction of the BDS-3 - the new generation global navigation satellite system - by 2020, a senior official said Wednesday.

Citing official data, Ran Chengqi, head of the China Satellite Navigation Office, announced that "the overall output value for China's domestic satellite navigation industry exceeded 300 billion yuan ($43 billion) in 2018, and the scale of the industry is expected to surpass 400 billion yuan by 2020, with BDS taking up a market share worth more than 300 billion yuan during the period.

Ran made the remarks during his keynote speech at the opening ceremony for the 10th China Satellite Navigation Conference (CSNC) in Beijing on Wednesday.

The scope of BDS international applications continue to expand, Ran said, listing examples that include land rights confirmation in Indonesia and Laos, postal services and e-commerce in Uganda as well as an information rescue system and timing service at Pakistan's airports.

Currently, there are 38 BDS satellites, including 18 BDS-2 satellites and 20 BDS-3 satellites in orbit providing various services to global users, according to the official.

The sales volume of China's homegrown BeiDou navigation chips has reached more than 80 million yuan, and homegrown high precision board card and antenna products have taken up 30 percent and 90 percent of the domestic market share, respectively. The products are also exported to some 100 countries and regions.

Ran also highlighted the increasing use of BDS applications in multiple sectors in the country.

Latest data provided by the BDS official states that as of April, more than 6.2 million commercial vehicles in China are equipped with BDS. And in the first quarter of 2019, among the 116 mobile phone models that support satellite navigation and that have applied to join the Chinese network service, 82 of them are BDS-enabled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> *遥感三十三号卫星发射失利*
> 2019年05月23日 21:02:01 来源： 新华社
> 新华社太原5月23日电 5月23日上午，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号丙运载火箭发射遥感三十三号卫星，火箭一、二级飞行正常，三级工作异常，根据测量数据监视判断，火箭三级及卫星残骸已坠落，卫星发射失利。故障排查及有关处理工作已全面展开。


*Yaogan-33 satellite launch failure*
May 23, 2019 21:02:01 Source: Xinhua News Agency

(Xinhua News Agency, Taiyuan, May 23rd) On the morning of May 23rd, China launched the remote sensing Yaogan-33 satellite with the Long March 4C carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. The first and second stage rockets are normal, but the third-stage is abnormal. Tracking data show that the rocket's third-stage and satellite wreckage had fallen and the satellite launch failed. Fault troubleshooting and related processing work has been launched.

*BDS-3 new signals achieve ideal accuracy: official*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/23 21:08:40



Guo Shengtao, a Beijing Satellite Navigation Center official, speaks at a forum in the ongoing 10th China Navigation Satellite Conference (CNSC) in Beijing. Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

Monitoring outcomes show that new signals, codenamed B1C, from the China- developed satellite navigation system, BeiDou-3 or BDS-3, has "ideal" accuracy, according to system operating authorities on Thursday.

"For the sake of monitoring the integrity, availability and continuity of the BDS, the Application and Verifying System (AVS) has been set up to monitor and evaluate the services and performances of BDS," Guo Shengtao, an official with the Beijing Satellite Navigation Center (BSNC) said in a keynote speech at a parallel forum under the ongoing 10th China Navigation Satellite Conference (CNSC) in Beijing on Thursday.

Monitoring data collected from six domestic sites in the April shows that the average position accuracy of B1C signals was 3.1 meters horizontal-wise and 5.8 meters vertical-wise, which is "ideal at present," Guo told the Global Times, noting that the full constellation of satellites are not yet in place.

The AVS mainly consists of three parts: the verifying terminals that can communicate with signals from BDS and other global navigation satellite services, data analysis and evaluation platform placed in the BSNC and transmission networks, according to the official.

The platform collects all raw data from verifying terminals including navigation messages to conduct and analyze the BDS performances. 

"Until now, there are only six monitoring points that have been deployed in China—in the cities of Beijing, Chengdu, Haikou, Kashi and Urumqi in Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, and Lhasa in Tibet Autonomous Region and there will be overseas ones in the future," he said without naming the potential sites.

B1C is the most up-to-date BDS-3 open signals.

Full constellation of the BDS-3 is scheduled to be fulfilled by 2020, and by then the system will provide highly accurate performances and services around the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

YF480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CZ-11 Wey carrying 7 satellites launched from offshore platform

https://sv.baidu.com/videoui/page/videoland?pd=bjh&context={%22nid%22:%226745547173581832572%22,%22sourceFrom%22:%22bjh%22}&fr=bjhauthor&type=video


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> CZ-11 Wey carrying 7 satellites launched from offshore platform
> 
> https://sv.baidu.com/videoui/page/videoland?pd=bjh&context={%22nid%22:%226745547173581832572%22,%22sourceFrom%22:%22bjh%22}&fr=bjhauthor&type=video

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new BeiDou satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-25 09:22:20|Editor: Yang Yi

BEIJING, June 25 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 2:09 a.m. Tuesday.

Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, the satellite was sent to the inclined geosynchronous earth orbit. It is the 46th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the 21st satellite of the BDS-3 system.

The design of the BDS constellation is unique, including medium earth orbit (MEO), geostationary earth orbit (GEO) and inclined geosynchronous earth orbit (IGEO) satellites.

So far, there are already 18 MEO BDS-3 satellites, one GEO BDS-3 satellite, and two IGEO BDS-3 satellites sent into space.

After in-orbit tests, the new satellite will work with those BDS satellites already in orbit to improve the coverage and positioning accuracy of the system.

The new satellite and the carrier rocket were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The launch was the 307th mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets.

China began to construct its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012.

The positioning accuracy of the system reached 10 meters globally and five meters in the Asia-Pacific Region as the system started to provide global service at the end of last year, according to Yang Changfeng, chief designer of BDS.

China planned to send 10 BDS satellites into space this year. The launches will help complete the BDS global network by 2020.

The system has been applied in many industries including transport, maritime affairs, electricity, civil affairs, meteorology, fishery, surveying and mapping, mining and public security.

The BDS has also been widely used around the world, like building construction in Kuwait, precision agriculture in Myanmar, land survey and mapping in Uganda and warehousing and logistics in Thailand.

To enable BDS to better serve the economic and social development in Belt and Road countries and regions, China has established BDS cooperation mechanisms with countries and organizations in South Asia, Central Asia, ASEAN, the Arab League and Africa, strengthening technical exchanges and personnel training, and building BDS overseas centers.













​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 055_destroyer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's ocean observation satellites put into operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-29 20:27:06|Editor: Liangyu

BEIJING, June 29 (Xinhua) -- China's two ocean observation satellites, HY-1C and HY-2B, have completed their in-orbit delivery, according to the Ministry of Natural Resources.

The two satellites represent the country's highest level of marine remote sensing satellites and the delivery signified that China's first batch of ocean observation satellites became operational.

Ling Yueming, vice minister of natural resources, said China will take advantage of both land and ocean observation satellites and create a network for natural resources monitoring, which will support ecological protection.

China will promote satellite data sharing to serve environmental protection, transportation and agriculture as well as other industries, Ling added.

The HY-1C was launched in September 2018 and had a designed life of five years. It will help monitor ocean color and water temperatures, providing basic data for research on the global oceanic environment.

The HY-2B was launched in October 2018 and had a designed life of five years. It can acquire a variety of marine dynamic parameters such as global sea surface wind field, wave height and sea surface temperature. It will provide data to support marine disaster relief, ocean resources utilization and marine environmental protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Tibet Military Region forces mobilize to Xinjiang for live-fire mock combat exercise*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/7 17:02:14



A PLZ-83 152mm self-propelled howitzer system attached to a brigade under the PLA 81st Group Army fires at mock target during a round-the-clock live-fire training exercise at an artillery training base in north China in late September, 2018. File photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn

An artillery brigade under the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Tibet Military Region recently mobilized from Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region to Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region for a live-fire mock combat exercise.

Acting as the red team, the artillery brigade arrived at a plateau with an altitude of more than 4,800 meters in Hotan Prefecture of southern Xinjiang after setting out from Lhasa, capital city of Tibet, more than 10 days ago, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Sunday.

The goal of the exercise is to train the troops' real-combat capabilities from all perspectives, as the red team will conduct systems confrontation with the opposing blue team.

Thousands of PLA soldiers and officers from Tibet then scattered across an area of tens of square kilometers, together with various types of combat vehicles. Upon receiving their orders, they rapidly formed up and mobilized toward the targeted area, using the night as cover, CCTV reported.

They were soon met with attacks from the blue team, who deployed special operation units for harassment attacks, launched chemical strikes and used drones for reconnaissance, the report said.

Facing electronic jamming from the blue team, the red team used the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and vehicle-borne frequency modulation radio stations to reestablish communication and restored command over the troops.

In the coming days, the two teams will conduct more exercises, including intelligence reconnaissance, infiltration, combat planning and long-range artillery strikes, CCTV reported.

"In this cross-regional exercise, our work is based on an important principle: making it real," Song Linsheng, a member of the Tibet Military Region exercise director team, told CCTV.

We will push the troops to hopeless situations, to extremes, so we can expose those shortcomings during peacetime that limit the troops' combat capabilities, Song said, noting that only in this way can the troops be truly trained.

Both Tibet and Xinjiang are China's borderlands, and exercises like this will boost the PLA's capabilities to safeguard the country's sovereignty and territorial integrity, analysts said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *Tibet Military Region forces mobilize to Xinjiang for live-fire mock combat exercise*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/7 17:02:14
> 
> 
> 
> A PLZ-83 152mm self-propelled howitzer system attached to a brigade under the PLA 81st Group Army fires at mock target during a round-the-clock live-fire training exercise at an artillery training base in north China in late September, 2018. File photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn
> 
> An artillery brigade under the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Tibet Military Region recently mobilized from Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region to Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region for a live-fire mock combat exercise.
> 
> Acting as the red team, the artillery brigade arrived at a plateau with an altitude of more than 4,800 meters in Hotan Prefecture of southern Xinjiang after setting out from Lhasa, capital city of Tibet, more than 10 days ago, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Sunday.
> 
> The goal of the exercise is to train the troops' real-combat capabilities from all perspectives, as the red team will conduct systems confrontation with the opposing blue team.
> 
> Thousands of PLA soldiers and officers from Tibet then scattered across an area of tens of square kilometers, together with various types of combat vehicles. Upon receiving their orders, they rapidly formed up and mobilized toward the targeted area, using the night as cover, CCTV reported.
> 
> They were soon met with attacks from the blue team, who deployed special operation units for harassment attacks, launched chemical strikes and used drones for reconnaissance, the report said.
> 
> Facing electronic jamming from the blue team, the red team used the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and vehicle-borne frequency modulation radio stations to reestablish communication and restored command over the troops.
> 
> In the coming days, the two teams will conduct more exercises, including intelligence reconnaissance, infiltration, combat planning and long-range artillery strikes, CCTV reported.
> 
> "In this cross-regional exercise, our work is based on an important principle: making it real," Song Linsheng, a member of the Tibet Military Region exercise director team, told CCTV.
> 
> We will push the troops to hopeless situations, to extremes, so we can expose those shortcomings during peacetime that limit the troops' combat capabilities, Song said, noting that only in this way can the troops be truly trained.
> 
> Both Tibet and Xinjiang are China's borderlands, and exercises like this will boost the PLA's capabilities to safeguard the country's sovereignty and territorial integrity, analysts said.


Wrong thread, sir! 
And the picture is misleading. Are we suppose to take a hint that this 81st GA's PLZ-83 belongs to Tibet' Arty Brigade as well?


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> Wrong thread, sir!
> And the picture is misleading. Are we suppose to take a hint that this 81st GA's PLZ-83 belongs to Tibet' Arty Brigade as well?


The news talk about using the Beidou system for communications after electronics jamming by Opfor. Just thought it is interesting to know. Feel free to ask mod to delete it if you feel it is irrelevant to thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

*Chang'e 5 lunar probe to get boost from AI*
Updated: 2019-07-08 14:26




This handout image taken on Jan 3, 2019 shows China's lunar rover, Yutu-2, or Jade Rabbit-2, leaving the first ever "footprint" after rolling down a track extending from China's robotic lunar probe Chang'e-4 lander on the far side of the moon. [Photo/IC]
Artificial intelligence technologies will make the Chang'e 5 lunar probe smart enough in soft landings, collecting samples, ascending and docking at the lunar orbit, and returning to the Earth, according to its chief scientist.

Ouyang Ziyuan, first chief scientist of China's lunar probe project, said on Friday at a satellite forum in Rizhao, Shandong province, that Chinese scientists have made technological breakthroughs in the 12 phases of the Chang'e 5 mission.

The technological breakthroughs cover launching, earth-moon transfers, final braking, orbiting, descending, sampling, ascending, docking, orbiting, moon-earth transfers, separating, and reentry and recovery.

Ouyang said the total payload of the Chang'e 5 mission will be 8.2 tons and will be launched by a new carrier rocket from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan province.

The mission will feature China's first automated moon surface sampling, first moon takeoff, first unmanned docking at a lunar orbit about 380,000 kilometers from Earth, and first return flight at a speed close to second cosmic velocity, he said.

The landing site in the mission will be at the side facing Earth, about 1,000 kilometers away from the sites of the United States' Apollo Plan, where it is expected to have new phenomena and new findings, the scientist said.

The probe will be smart enough to take photos during the descent to find a safe place, photographing, calculating, selecting, and making judgments and the final decision, he said. "If the four points are not at a horizontal surface, it will turn over."

Sending the photos back to Earth for people to judge and decide would cost too much time, since each photo transfer would require 1.3 seconds to reach the planet, several seconds to make decisions, and then another 1.3 seconds to send commands up, he said.

After landing, the probe, which has a shovel-type sampler and deep-hole drilling sampler, will take lunar soil and also drill deep to take rock cores automatically, he said.

Scientists have repeatedly tested the samplers in labs to help verify their working functions under different conditions such as hard rock, soft soil and other minerals, since the landing site situation is still unknown.

After taking samples, the ascender could not return itself to Earth directly as it will not carry enough fuel, but it will lift off from the moon and fly a short distance, Ouyang said.

"After entering the lunar orbit, there will be a spacecraft waiting for it to dock and then transfer the samples," he said. The docking will be like a needle-to-needle exchange and will happen automatically, with no available data and monitoring from the Earth required, he said.

The return capsule might burn up in the air due to the high speed and temperature, so China will approach the reentry like skimming on a water surface. The capsule will bounce out while contacting the upper atmosphere and then reenter again, he said.

China's three-phase lunar missions will help accumulate technology and experience for the future manned mission and lunar base, opening up a new chapter of returning to the moon and lunar exploration, according to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Rare release of China's satellite photo of US airbases in middle east, possibly related to heightened tensions between US and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Rare release of China's satellite photo of US airbases in middle east, possibly related to heightened tensions between US and Iran.
> 
> View attachment 569522
> View attachment 569523
> View attachment 569524
> View attachment 569525
> View attachment 569526
> View attachment 569527
> View attachment 569528
> View attachment 569529


What type of satellite is it? It looks a bit like Google Earth-like.


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Rare release of China's satellite photo of US airbases in middle east, possibly related to heightened tensions between US and Iran.
> 
> View attachment 569522
> View attachment 569523
> View attachment 569524
> View attachment 569525
> View attachment 569526
> View attachment 569527
> View attachment 569528
> View attachment 569529


The usual watcher is "now" being watched! 

Anyhow it's very good to remind all parties of not going to play wild wild west cowboy style.

What might happen in the past decades with impunity does not mean that such adventure can be replicated at will today with no substantial costs attached.

I wish for the just causes and prosperity of the beautiful Old Land of Persia… in all times in the modern days the land and her people are simply the victims of the foreign powers craving for their oil and gas resources, starting from the down of Mohammad Mosaddegh to the rise of tyrant Shah Palevi until the regime change attempts in the contemporary days… just tell me that there's justice in this mundane world amidst the rampage of the dark forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 055_destroyer

bahadur999 said:


> What type of satellite is it? It looks a bit like Google Earth-like.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaogan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China provides satellite data to assist India in flood relief*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-24 21:35:02|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, July 24 (Xinhua) -- China has provided satellite data to assist India with its recent flood relief efforts, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) said on Wednesday.

The CNSA launched the satellite emergency response plan early last Thursday, following the Indian Space Research Organization's (ISRO) request for international disaster relief support last Wednesday night, under the International Charter on Space and Major Disasters, said the Chinese space agency.

The China Center for Resources Satellite Data and Application (CRESDA) scheduled three Chinese earth observation satellites, namely Gaofen-1, Gaofen-2 and Gaofen-3, to capture images of flood-stricken regions in India last Friday, last Saturday and on Wednesday, the CNSA said in a press release.

The CRESDA also made a query for archived data and sent a total of 14 pre- and post-disaster satellite images to the ISRO, providing support in flood monitoring, said the CNSA.

The International Charter on Space and Major Disasters, designed to aid emergency and relief efforts, officially came into operation in 2000. The CNSA signed onto the charter in 2007 and so far have provided international relief with Chinese satellites for more than 30 countries and regions.

As of July 21, the death toll in India's flood-hit states had risen to 169. Lives of a total of 7.27 million people have been directly affected, as nearly 115,000 people who lost all their belongings in the floods have been rehabilitated in relief camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHN Bamboo

JSCh said:


> *China provides satellite data to assist India in flood relief*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-24 21:35:02|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> BEIJING, July 24 (Xinhua) -- China has provided satellite data to assist India with its recent flood relief efforts, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) said on Wednesday.
> 
> The CNSA launched the satellite emergency response plan early last Thursday, following the Indian Space Research Organization's (ISRO) request for international disaster relief support last Wednesday night, under the International Charter on Space and Major Disasters, said the Chinese space agency.
> 
> The China Center for Resources Satellite Data and Application (CRESDA) scheduled three Chinese earth observation satellites, namely Gaofen-1, Gaofen-2 and Gaofen-3, to capture images of flood-stricken regions in India last Friday, last Saturday and on Wednesday, the CNSA said in a press release.
> 
> The CRESDA also made a query for archived data and sent a total of 14 pre- and post-disaster satellite images to the ISRO, providing support in flood monitoring, said the CNSA.
> 
> The International Charter on Space and Major Disasters, designed to aid emergency and relief efforts, officially came into operation in 2000. The CNSA signed onto the charter in 2007 and so far have provided international relief with Chinese satellites for more than 30 countries and regions.
> 
> As of July 21, the death toll in India's flood-hit states had risen to 169. Lives of a total of 7.27 million people have been directly affected, as nearly 115,000 people who lost all their belongings in the floods have been rehabilitated in relief camps.


Indians have no satellites of their own?

Anyway, I hope the people in the affected areas of India will tide over the difficulties as soon as possible.


----------



## JSCh

CHN Bamboo said:


> Indians have no satellites of their own?
> 
> Anyway, I hope the people in the affected areas of India will tide over the difficulties as soon as possible.


India has satellite of their own. The picture on the left hand side half is from Resourcesat-2, that is an Indian satellite.
Having own satellite doesn't mean that the satellite could be over the disaster area all the time, since satellite constantly move in orbit.
Hence the setup of "International Charter on Space and Major Disasters" program, so that member could provide each other with satellite service. Win-win !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154416696058236928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 一箭三星！长二丙成功发射遥感三十号05组卫星
> 中国航天科技集团 Today
> 
> 7月26日11点57分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心使用长征二号丙运载火箭，成功将遥感三十号05组3颗卫星送入预定轨道，发射取得圆满成功。
> 
> 执行本次发射任务的长征二号丙运载火箭由中国航天科技集团有限公司一院抓总研制。该火箭是我国最早一型在内陆3个发射场都成功执行过任务的金牌火箭，此次发射也是今年该型火箭执行的第一次宇航发射任务。
> 
> 遥感三十号05组卫星主要用于开展电磁环境探测及相关技术验证。
> 
> 本次发射是长征二号丙系列运载火箭的第54次发射，也是长征系列运载火箭的第308次飞行


*One rocket three satellite! CZ-2C successfully launched Yaogan-30 group 05 satellite*
China Aerospace Science and Technology Group
Today

At 11:57 on July 26, China used the CZ-2C carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center and successfully sent three satellites of the Yaogan-30 Group 05 into orbit. The launch was a complete success.

The CZ-2C carrier rocket that carried out this launch mission was developed by the First Institute of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. The rocket is the first "golden rocket" in China to successfully perform missions in all three launch sites in the interior. This launch is also the first aerospace launch mission performed by this type of rocket this year.

Yaogan-30 05 satellites are mainly used for electromagnetic environment detection and related technology verification.

This launch is the 54th launch of the Long March II C series launch vehicle and the 308th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154623749477584897

Difference between the old on the left and new(grid fin) on the right.







First stage drop with grid fin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154623749477584897
> 
> Difference between the old on the left and new(grid fin) on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stage drop with grid fin.


'Group 5' means Yaogan-35 or Yaogan-30-5?


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> 'Group 5' means Yaogan-35 or Yaogan-30-5?


The way I understand it, one can think of Yaogan-30 as a type of satellite technology, and it come in group/constellation of 3 satellites flying in formation. Group 5 would refer to the fifth group of Yaogan-30 type of constellation of satellites.

From China Adds to Yaogan-30 Reconnaissance Constellation via Successful Long March 2C Launch – Spaceflight101

The first Yaogan satellite launched in 2006 and the constellation saw a steady launch cadence through 2016, operating three types of satellites: optical reconnaissance spacecraft with a ground resolution exceeding one meter, Synthetic Aperture Radar Satellites for day-and-night, all-weather imaging capability and formation-flying trios of electronic intelligence satellites to track foreign vessels and intercept communications.​
#####​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154734396903235585

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From Henry Kenhmann at the East Pendulum on 2019.07.26:

_*The 5th Yaogan YG-30 triplet*, which are *Chinese wiretapping satellites*, was put into Low Earth Orbit (LEO) at altitude of 600 kilometers at 35 degree this morning (7/26) at 11:57 Beijing time by a Long March CZ-2C Y37 rocket. Grille wings were added on the first stage to control its fall in an area of 100 meters × 100 meters._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154738258049241088

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

What is Y-37? Is that the serial number of CZ-2C? or a sub-version of it?


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154623749477584897
> 
> Difference between the old on the left and new(grid fin) on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stage drop with grid fin.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155364764656078848People's Daily, China✔@PDChina

The debris of China's latest rocket launch on Fri has fallen into landing area as scheduled, proving a success of the nation's grid fin tech in safety control for rocket debris landing. This made China the 2nd country to possess this technology, following the US (file pic)




2:30 PM - Jul 28, 2019

*China successfully tests accurate landing of rocket debris*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-29 00:06:36|Editor: yan

BEIJING, July 28 (Xinhua) -- China has successfully tested the technology that can accurately control the landing site of falling rocket parts, making progress toward reusable launch vehicles in the future, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) said on Sunday.

The CASC said that the test was carried out following a Long March-2C rocket launched on Friday, and focused on grid fins which are like "wings" on rocket core part to increase precision in control of its landing location.

According to experts from the CASC, the rocket' flight trajectory is designed to avoid densely populated areas. But after completing the mission, the rocket debris falls under no control with a wide range of landing points which sometimes involve inhabited areas.

In order to ensure the safety of people's lives and property, the currently practice is to evacuate people to the safety zone before each mission, which is not only inconvenient for the local people, but increases the cost and task difficulty.

The success of the test is of great significance for improving China's inland rocket landing safety, minimizing the inconvenience to the local people, as well as promoting the follow-up development of carrier rockets' controllable recovery, soft landing and reuse, according to He Wei, an official with the CASC.

"The swinging grid fins were used to control the rocket debris' direction and attitude, much like the wings of the debris," said Cui Zhaoyun, the deputy chief designer of Long March-2C rocket. The landing site control of large and medium rockets is much more difficult than that of small rockets, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese satellites help record global disasters*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-29 07:30
















China sends two satellites into orbit on a single carrier rocket for its domestic BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) in Xichang, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Feb 12, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

Clear pictures of 24 catastrophic events shared with other countries and regions

China has deployed its satellites to monitor more than 30 major natural disasters around the world since the start of last year, offering help to affected nations and regions, according to a key figure in the project.

Guo Chaohui, a senior engineer at the China Center for Resources Satellite Data and Application, said on Sunday that the center arranged for Chinese satellites to take pictures and collect data from places that suffered from disasters upon receiving notification from the International Charter on Space and Major Disasters system and then provided the images to related nations and regions.

Chinese satellites took clear pictures in 24 of the disasters, including an earthquake in Indonesia last year and a cyclone that ravaged South Africa and Mozambique in April. In the other cases, the satellites failed to generate images due to natural interference such as thick clouds, he said.

"Currently, there are five Chinese satellites－the Gaofen 1, 2, 3 and 4 high-resolution Earth-observation satellites as well as the weather satellite Fengyun 3C－that are available for duties under the charter," Guo said.

Over the past two weeks, China's satellites took photographs of flood-stricken regions in India. China provided those images, together with previously taken pictures of the same places, to the Indian Space Research Organization to assist with the neighboring nation's recent flood relief efforts.

Vivek Singh, a spokesman for the space research group, told Xinhua on Thursday that India appreciated China's help in the disaster-relief efforts and that such mutual assistance was a good example of international cooperation.

As of Sunday, the death toll in India's flood-hit states had risen to more than 200. At least 11 million people have been directly affected.

The International Charter on Space and Major Disasters is a worldwide collaboration platform, through which satellite data are made available for the benefit of disaster management. It has 61 contributing satellites operated by 17 charter members, including the European Space Agency and United States Geological Survey.

China signed the charter in May 2007 and first called for assistance under the charter in July of that year when devastating floods ravaged central and eastern parts of the country, according to the China National Space Administration.

To date, China has invoked the charter 24 times and obtained a significant amount of satellite data for post-disaster relief efforts, according to information published on the charter's website.

The most recent time China activated the charter was in June last year when it asked for assistance to monitor a serious forest fire in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

For its part, China has offered satellite images that have helped in many natural disasters, such as the forest fires in southeast Australia in 2009, floods afflicting Pakistan in 2010 and the earthquake and tsunami that hit Japan in 2011. The nation also assisted multinational efforts to search for the missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 in 2014, the Chinese space administration said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Russia passes law on GLONASS-BeiDou cooperation*
July 29, 2019 - By Tracy Cozzens



China’s National Reference Station Network. (Image: BeiDou)

A Russian law was approved July 26 that sets forth cooperation between Russia and China on using GLONASS and BeiDou for peaceful purposes.

According to the RosCosmos website, the law was approved at a meeting of the Council of Federation of the Federal Assembly of the Russian Federation. The law is officially named, “On ratification of the agreement between the Government of the Russian Federation and the Government of the People’s Republic of China on cooperation in the use of GLONASS and Beidou global navigation satellite systems for peaceful purposes.”

An intergovernmental agreement was signed on Nov. 7, 2018, in Beijing during the 23rd regular meeting of the heads of government of Russia and China. The agreement creates an institutional and legal framework for cooperation in the development and manufacture of civil navigation equipment using GLONASS and Beidou systems.

It also establishes cooperation in the development of Russian-Chinese standards for the application of navigation technologies using both systems — in particular, standards for the control and management of traffic flows across the Russian-Chinese border. The border is 4,200 kilometers (2,615.5 miles) long — world’s sixth-longest international border.

Under the agreement, the two countries plan to place in their own countries measuring stations for the other country’s GNSS, on a reciprocal basis.


Russia passes law on GLONASS-BeiDou cooperation - GPS World

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Video Released Showing Accurate Landing of China's Rocket Debris*
CCTV Video News Agency
Published on Aug 4, 2019

The video showing China's successful test of accurate control of landing site of falling rocket parts, was unveiled on the China Central Television on Tuesday. The successful test marks that China has become the second country mastering such technology after the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 573378
> View attachment 573379
> View attachment 573380
> View attachment 573381
> View attachment 573382
> View attachment 573383
> View attachment 573384
> View attachment 573385
> View attachment 573386

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*High-resolution satellite imagery used in China's land survey*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-16 16:14:18|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- Satellite remote sensing imagery with high resolution has been used in China's ongoing third national land survey, said officials Friday.

Surveyors have used satellite imagery with a resolution of one meter as base maps, which can distinguish objects that measure tens of square meters on the ground.

If county-level surveyors in field investigations find the land status is inconsistent with that on the satellite images, they will take photographs with location and azimuth information, for later verification by superior departments.

The main task of the survey, starting from October 2017, is to make a comprehensive record of China's land resources and utilization status, and to improve national land data, said Chen Chenzhao, deputy chief inspector of China's Ministry of Natural Resources, at a press conference held by the State Council Information Office.

The use of satellite remote sensing technology has improved the accuracy of the survey, which is expected to be completed by 2020, said Chen.

China's first national land survey ended in 1996 and the second was conducted between 2007 and 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*Smart Dragon-1 Launched*
(THREAD) 















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162592806344355840
FURTHER READ:

*China's commercial carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 makes maiden flight (17 AUG)*
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-08/17/c_138316300.htm

• "It has the highest carrying efficiency among China's current commercial solid-propellant rockets".

• It took less than 18 months to develop SD-1, which is the shortest period to develop a new type of carrier rocket in China.

• One such rocket can be produced in six months after business agreements are signed with customers. After the rocket is transported to the launching center, the launch can be realized within 24 hours. The rocket can be used for launching either single satellite or multiple satellites at a time.

• In addition to the Smart Dragon solid-propellant carrier rockets, CALVT will also develop liquid-propellant commercial rockets, which will have a higher carrying capacity.

• China has accelerated the development of the commercial space industry. Social capital and private companies are encouraged to help promote China's space technology through innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> *Smart Dragon-1 Launched*
> (THREAD)
> 
> View attachment 574615
> 
> View attachment 574617
> 
> View attachment 574616
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162592806344355840
> FURTHER READ:
> 
> *China's commercial carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 makes maiden flight (17 AUG)*
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-08/17/c_138316300.htm
> 
> • "It has the highest carrying efficiency among China's current commercial solid-propellant rockets".
> 
> • It took less than 18 months to develop SD-1, which is the shortest period to develop a new type of carrier rocket in China.
> 
> • One such rocket can be produced in six months after business agreements are signed with customers. After the rocket is transported to the launching center, the launch can be realized within 24 hours. The rocket can be used for launching either single satellite or multiple satellites at a time.
> 
> • In addition to the Smart Dragon solid-propellant carrier rockets, CALVT will also develop liquid-propellant commercial rockets, which will have a higher carrying capacity.
> 
> • China has accelerated the development of the commercial space industry. Social capital and private companies are encouraged to help promote China's space technology through innovation.


The little "Smart Dragon 1" launcher / Jielong 捷 龙 一号 and its transporter erector launcher (TEL) at today's launch (2019.08.17). Its manufacturer CASC CALT is targeting a price of orbiting 30,000 USD / kg that will compete with CASIC and other Chinese startups like iSpace, LandSpace, OneSpace, LinkSpace ... etc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162745521666084864
CASC: China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation

CALT: China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 中星18号卫星工作异常
> 2019-08-20 12:20:57 来源： 新华社
> 
> 新华社北京8月20日电（记者李国利）8月19日20时03分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭，成功将中星18号卫星发射升空，星箭分离正常，但卫星工作异常，正在开展故障排查。


*Chinasat-18 satellite works abnormally*
2019-08-20 12:20:57 Source: Xinhua News Agency

Xinhua News Agency, Beijing, August 20 (Reporter Li Guoli) At 20:03 on August 19, China used the Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Chinasat-18 satellite, and the satellite separated from the rocket normally. However, the satellite itself is working abnormally and troubleshooting is currently underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 576605


Is that LM-5 rocket? I heard there is a delay and when it will be ready for next launch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## smooth manifold

055_destroyer said:


> Is that LM-5 rocket? I heard there is a delay and when it will be ready for next launch?


no earlier than Nov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

*China's KZ-1A rocket launches two satellites*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2019/8/31 9:05:18
0






Two satellites for technological experiments are sent into space by a Kuaizhou-1A, or KZ-1A, carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, on Aug. 31, 2019. The rocket blasted off at 7:41 a.m. and sent the two satellites into their planned orbit. Kuaizhou-1A, meaning speedy vessel, is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites. Saturday's launch was the third mission of the KZ-1A rocket.

Two satellites for technological experiments were sent into space by a Kuaizhou-1A, or KZ-1A, carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Saturday. 

The rocket blasted off at 7:41 a.m. and sent the two satellites into their planned orbit. 

Kuaizhou-1A, meaning speedy vessel, is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites. 

Saturday's launch was the third mission of the KZ-1A rocket. 

One of the newly launched satellites was developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and will be used for microgravity technology experiments. 

The other satellite, developed by Spacety Co., Ltd. (Changsha), a privately owned Chinese commercial space company, will be used to test solar sail technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China, Russia to promote compatibility of BeiDou and GLONASS navigation systems*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/2 10:16:20

China and Russia will soon put in place an agreement involving their respective satellite navigation systems, with aims to promote the compatibility and interoperability of the BeiDou and GLONASS navigation systems.

The cooperation agreement has been confirmed by both sides during the sixth meeting of the committee of the Russia-China Project Committee on Important Strategic Cooperation in Satellite Navigation (RCPCISCSN) over the weekend. And it will take effect soon.

The meeting deliberates work reports from four work groups involving compatibility and interoperability, satellite based augmentation systems, the building of stations, supervision and assessment, as well as combined application. Major development on these areas has been achieved.

The two sides signed an inspection certificate regarding the location of measuring stations and approved a feasibility study report on agricultural projects.

China and Russia have agreed on the text of the cooperation agreement on the timing compatibility of BeiDou and GLONASS during the meeting. Multi-mode, multi-frequency radio frequency chips that support both BeiDou and GLONASS were also released during the meeting, with the two sides jointly analyzing the business prospects of more chip application and cooperation researches.

To follow up, China and Russia will stay in close communication on development plans and the project implementation of both systems. They will also actively explore new cooperative areas and projects to promote result sharing and cooperation for mutual benefit between BeiDou and GLONASS.

The meeting marked a major step in satellite navigation cooperation between China and Russia, which some industry insiders said has far-reaching implications for the US' GPS navigation system.

In 2015, China and Russia set up the committee of RCPCISCSN to establish a government-level mechanism and platform for deeper synergies between their respective navigation systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Number of China's in-orbit BeiDou satellites reaches 39*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-05 20:08:11|Editor: huaxia



The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (Xinhua)

*At present, the BDS, independently constructed and operated by China, has officially provided RNSS (Radio Navigation Satellite System) services worldwide, with a total of 39 in-orbit satellites, after high-density launches of BeiDou-3 since 2017.*

SHANGHAI, Sept. 5 (Xinhua) -- China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), a global geolocation network, currently has 39 in-orbit satellites and is expected to be completed in 2020, authorities said Wednesday.

At present, the BDS, independently constructed and operated by China, has officially provided RNSS (Radio Navigation Satellite System) services worldwide, with a total of 39 in-orbit satellites, after high-density launches of BeiDou-3 since 2017, said Yang Jun, deputy director of China's Satellite Navigation System Management Office, at a two-day conference on aerospace technology innovation in Shanghai, which concluded on Thursday.

China plans to send five to seven BDS satellites into space this year and two to four in 2020, which will help fully complete the BDS global network.

Yang said the BDS has always taken innovation and development as the driving forces for its construction, providing steadily improving positioning accuracy and new functions of global short message communication, international rescue and satellite-based augmentation service.

The navigation services based on the BDS are also changing people's lives, by being applied in e-commerce, manufacturing of mobile intelligent terminals and positioning services.

China is promoting its integration into global navigation services, with the BDS compatible with GPS and GLONASS, and by participating in various international organizations such as the International Civil Aviation Organization and the International Maritime Organization.

In the future, the BDS will also be further integrated with the Internet, the Internet of things, 5G and big data, according to Yang.

China began to construct the BDS, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper asterism, in the 1990s. The system started serving China with its BDS-1 satellites in 2000 and started serving the Asia-Pacific region with its BDS-2 satellites in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Polar observation satellite will debut soon*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-09-09 09:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Network will improve country's ability to monitor Arctic and Antarctic regions
> 
> China will soon launch the first satellite in its space-based polar observation network in an attempt to improve the nation's polar research capability, according to project insiders.
> 
> The BNU-1 will be lifted atop a Long March 4B carrier rocket from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi province before the end of this month, said Li Chun, BNU-1's project manager at Aerospace Dongfanghong Development in Shenzhen, Guangdong province. The company, which designed and built the spacecraft, is part of the China Academy of Space Technology in Beijing.
> 
> The small satellite weighs about 20 kilograms and will carry three experimental payloads - a multispectral camera; a high-resolution visible-light camera; and an automatic identification system receiver, a device for ship identification. It will work in a sun-synchronous orbit more than 730 kilometers above the Earth for up to two years.
> 
> Once put into service, it will be operated by the Joint Center for Polar Research of Chinese Universities and will mainly be tasked with observing the environmental changes of the Antarctic and Arctic, detecting and providing early warnings of ice shelf collapses and tracking the sources of smog - a hazardous atmospheric phenomenon haunting many countries, especially developing ones like China, Li said.
> 
> BNU-1 and other satellites in the network will enable China to put an end to its heavy reliance on Western companies' satellites for images and data from polar regions, he said.
> 
> Research and development of BNU-1 was initiated in February last year by researchers at Beijing Normal University's College of Global Change and Earth System Science, who called for space-based assets for their work.
> 
> Xu Guanhua, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and former minister of science and technology, was quoted in a statement previously published by Aerospace Dongfanghong Development as saying that the BNU-1 mission will be a milestone in China's polar research because it will extensively boost the country's investigations of polar regions and global environmental changes.
> 
> In the past, polar regions' data available to Chinese scientists were mainly acquired by Chinese ships and polar stations, but those means have long been restricted by tough natural conditions or the inaccessibility of many areas, experts said.
> 
> Zhang Di, the satellite's chief designer at Aerospace Dongfanghong Development, told Daily Sunshine, a Shenzhen newspaper, that the BNU-1 mission will also be useful to shipping companies as it will be capable of monitoring and reporting ice movement in sailing routes and autonomously preparing navigation routes for ships.
> 
> Orbiting the Earth 14 times a day, the satellite would support China's endeavors to develop Arctic sea lanes for the Chinese shipping industry, he said.


*China launches three new satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-12 11:59:10|Editor: Liu

TAIYUAN, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) -- China sent a resource satellite and two small satellites into planned orbits from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Thursday.

They were launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:26 a.m. (Beijing Time).

The resource satellite, ZY-1 02D, will provide observation data for natural resources asset management, ecological monitoring, disaster prevention and control, environmental protection, urban construction, transportation and contingency management.

One of the two small satellites launched on the same rocket belongs to Beijing Normal University, and is named BNU-1, and the other belongs to a Shanghai-based private space technology company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

16:56, 14-Sep-2019
*China's BDS serves 300 mln users, company says*
CGTN



VCG Photo

China North Industries Group announced on Friday their assisted BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), a satellite-based positioning system widely used with GPS-capable cellular phones, has served over 300 million users.

The assisted BDS, which the company said can achieve sub-meter location accuracy, has filled the gap between China and the U.S. in the area of satellite-based positioning technology in the mobile communication industry.

The self-developed sat-nav system was first applied in the military sector, and has been gradually adopted by civil industries including weather forecasting, natural disaster prevention and agriculture since 2012. Over the past two years, the BDS-based chips have been embedded in millions of mobile devices.

With the 5G technology now in commercial use, and the wide application of Internet of Things (IoT) devices, China's sat-nav industry value will reach 400 billion yuan by 2020, according to the GNSS (global navigation satellite system) and LBS (location-based service) Association of China (GLAC).

BDS will start to provide positioning and navigation services to its global users by 2020, said Yu Xiancheng, president of the GLAC, on Tuesday.

In the 5G era, the "5G+BDS" combo will be widely seen in scenarios that require fast data transmission speed, low network latency, and precise location and navigation services. such as autonomous driving, logistic systems, air traffic control, and robot patrolling. 

According to GLAC data, the annual growth rate of the nation's satellite industry has remained at 20 percent since 2012, while the BDS has contributed about 80 percent. The system, along with related products and services, has generated 194.7 billion yuan so far.

Data shows over 80 million domestic BDS-based products had come into service by the end of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches three new satellites*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-12 11:59:10|Editor: Liu
> 
> TAIYUAN, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) -- China sent a resource satellite and two small satellites into planned orbits from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Thursday.
> 
> They were launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:26 a.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> The resource satellite, ZY-1 02D, will provide observation data for natural resources asset management, ecological monitoring, disaster prevention and control, environmental protection, urban construction, transportation and contingency management.
> 
> One of the two small satellites launched on the same rocket belongs to Beijing Normal University, and is named BNU-1, and the other belongs to a Shanghai-based private space technology company.


BNU-1 polar observation satellite launched recently send back first set of pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

> *我国成功发射“珠海一号”03组卫星*
> 2019-09-19 15:06:13 来源： 新华网
> 
> 新华社酒泉9月19日电（李国利、赵金龙）19日14时42分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征十一号运载火箭，采取“一箭五星”的方式成功将“珠海一号”03组卫星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道，任务获得圆满成功。
> 
> “珠海一号”卫星工程是商业遥感卫星项目，规划研制发射34颗卫星组成星座，具备视频成像、高光谱成像、SAR成像、红外成像等观测能力，获取卫星遥感数据为自然资源、生态环境、农业农村等行业应用提供服务。01组2颗卫星和02组5颗卫星已分别于2017年6月15日、2018年4月26日发射入轨。
> 
> 这次发射的03组5颗卫星，包括1颗视频卫星和4颗高光谱卫星。多颗高光谱卫星多轨组网运行，将大幅度提高我国高光谱卫星数据采集获取能力。
> 
> 长征十一号运载火箭由中国航天科技集团有限公司所属中国运载火箭技术研究院研制，哈尔滨工业大学负责卫星产品研制生产，珠海欧比特宇航科技股份有限公司负责应用系统建设及运行。
> 
> 这次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第311次航天飞行。


_*Translation:*_
*China successfully launched the Zhuhai-1 Group 03 satellite*
2019-09-19 15:06:13 Source: Xinhuanet

Xinhua News Agency, Jiuquan, September 19 (Li Guoli, Zhao Jinlong) At 14:42 on the 19th, China used the Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully utilized the "one rocket five satellites" method to sent Zhuhai-1 group 03 into the intended orbit, and the mission was a complete success.

The "Zhuhai-1" satellite project is a commercial remote sensing satellite project. It plans to develop and launch a constellation of 34 satellites. It has the capability of video imaging, hyperspectral imaging, SAR imaging, infrared imaging, etc., and acquires satellite remote sensing data for natural resources and ecological environmental application, provide services to industries such as agriculture and rural areas. Group 01 2 satellites and 02 groups of 5 satellites were launched into orbit on June 15, 2017 and April 26, 2018, respectively.

The 03 groups of 5 satellites launched this time include 1 video satellite and 4 hyperspectral satellites. The operation of multi-spectral satellite multi-track networking will greatly improve the acquisition capability of high-spectral satellite data acquisition in China.

The Long March 11 carrier rocket was developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Limited China Carrier Rocket Technology Research Institute. Harbin Institute of Technology is responsible for the development and production of satellite products. Zhuhai Obit Aerospace Technology Co., Ltd. is responsible for the application system construction and operation.

This mission is the 311th space flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Hyperspectral image taken by Zhuhai-1 Group 03 satellites launched last Thursday.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches two new BeiDou satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-23 09:34:10|Editor: huaxia



China sends two satellites of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 23, 2019. Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, the two satellites entered the orbit. They are the 47th and 48th satellites of the BDS satellite family. After in-orbit tests, the new satellites will work with those BDS satellites already in orbit to improve positioning accuracy of the system. (Photo by Zhang Wenjun/Xinhua)

XICHANG, Sept. 23 (Xinhua) -- China has successfully sent two satellites of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 05:10 a.m. Monday.

Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, the two satellites entered the orbit. They are the 47th and 48th satellites of the BDS satellite family.

The new satellites and the carrier rocket were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

After in-orbit tests, the new satellites will work with those BDS satellites already in orbit to improve positioning accuracy of the system.

China will complete the BDS global network by 2020.

Monday's launch was the 312th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches HD observation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-05 06:16:12|Editor: Lu Hui



The Gaofen-10 satellite is launched aboard a Long March-4C rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Oct. 5, 2019. China sent its observation satellite into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 2:51 a.m. Saturday (Beijing Time). The satellite, Gaofen-10, was launched aboard a Long March-4C rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It was the 314th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series. (Photo by Liu Qiaoming/Xinhua)

TAIYUAN, Oct. 5 (Xinhua) -- China sent its observation satellite into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 2:51 a.m. Saturday (Beijing Time).

The satellite, Gaofen-10, was launched aboard a Long March-4C rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It was the 314th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

As part of the country's high-definition Earth observation project, the microwave remote sensing satellite is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of less than a meter.

Gaofen-10 will be used in land survey, urban planning, road network design, crop yield estimate, as well as disaster relief. It can also serve key national strategies such as the Belt and Road Initiative.

The satellite and the carrier rocket were both developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180205254022959104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180269880785944576

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*THAICOM AND CHINA GREAT WALL SIGN MOU ON UAV AND SPACE TECHNOLOGY COOPERATION*



*
Bangkok, Thailand, 10 October 2019* – *Thaicom Public Company Limited (THCOM)* announced today that it has entered into a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC)—China’s leader in commercial launch services, satellite systems, and space technology cooperation.

The companies will cooperate in the area of application development for Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) and BeiDou—China’s proprietary Global Navigation Satellite System (BDS). The deal is part of Thaicom’s ambition to diversify its business and enter the emerging next technology markets through the integration of space, air, ground and maritime networks.

Anant Kaewruamvongs, Chief Executive Officer Thaicom, commented: “China Great Wall is an important strategic partner for Thaicom. As we are defining our new vision and making inroads into new business areas, the next phase of our company and future growth is fueled by new partnerships and Thaicom’s integrated next generation service platform.”

Anant added: “With the fast growing number of connected devices, terrestrial networks alone cannot keep up with the dramatic growth in data traffic and requirement for everywhere connectivity in the digital age, where a vast number of emerging new markets and services need to be accommodated. Space and airborne communication infrastructures are the backbone of the smart connected solutions for the emerging digital ecosystem on the ground. Therefore, our next generation service platform seeks to integrate space, air, ground and maritime networks for agriculture, telecom and government services.”

Liu Qiang, Chairman of the Board, China Great Wall Industry Corporation, said: “We are very excited to welcome Thaicom as a partner and support the company’s future growth and entry into new digital service markets enabled by space and aerial technologies China Great Wall is known for. Satellite and aerial technologies enable smart applications and data analysis for these markets. China Great Wall’s know-how and vast experience in space and aerial technologies including Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) makes us an ideal partner for Thaicom to grow their business further.”


Thaicom and China Great Wall Sign MoU on UAV and Space Technology Cooperation | Thaicom

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科工 

8分钟前 已编辑
【官宣丨快舟首次双箭同时进场准备，发射进入倒计时！】就在昨天（10月14日），快舟·我们的太空号（KZ-1A Y11）、快舟·楚天号（KZ-1A Y7）两发火箭已抵达酒泉卫星发射中心。



10月11日两发火箭同时启运，创造了快舟运载火箭的首次双箭同时进场！虽然面临新的挑战，但也能为以后更密集的进场工作积累经验。在这里，预祝两发任务圆满成功！全体试验队员凯旋！此外，热腾腾的任务徽章也出炉啦~当然，后续发射任务是重头戏，请大家持续关注哦！@我们的太空微博 @国资小新 @快舟火箭首席科学家助理 @头条新闻 @微博航天

*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.*
8 minutes ago

[Official announment! For the first time double Kuaizhou enter the launch center, let's start the launch countdown! 】
Just yesterday (October 14th), two Kuaizhou rockets, one called Womendetaikong(our space) (KZ-1A Y11) and Chutian (KZ-1A Y7) have arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.




















​Picture from January showing Chutian (KZ-1A Y7),

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new communication technology experiment satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-18 00:25:51|Editor: Mu Xuequan

XICHANG, Oct. 17 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new communication technology experiment satellite into planned orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province late Thursday.

The satellite, launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at 23:21 (Beijing Time), will be mainly used for multi-band and high-speed communication technology experiments.

The satellite and the carrier rocket were respectively developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Thursday's launch was the 315th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Number of China's in-orbit BeiDou satellites reaches 39*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-05 20:08:11|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (Xinhua)
> 
> *At present, the BDS, independently constructed and operated by China, has officially provided RNSS (Radio Navigation Satellite System) services worldwide, with a total of 39 in-orbit satellites, after high-density launches of BeiDou-3 since 2017.*
> 
> SHANGHAI, Sept. 5 (Xinhua) -- China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), a global geolocation network, currently has 39 in-orbit satellites and is expected to be completed in 2020, authorities said Wednesday.
> 
> At present, the BDS, independently constructed and operated by China, has officially provided RNSS (Radio Navigation Satellite System) services worldwide, with a total of 39 in-orbit satellites, after high-density launches of BeiDou-3 since 2017, said Yang Jun, deputy director of China's Satellite Navigation System Management Office, at a two-day conference on aerospace technology innovation in Shanghai, which concluded on Thursday.
> 
> China plans to send five to seven BDS satellites into space this year and two to four in 2020, which will help fully complete the BDS global network.
> 
> Yang said the BDS has always taken innovation and development as the driving forces for its construction, providing steadily improving positioning accuracy and new functions of global short message communication, international rescue and satellite-based augmentation service.
> 
> The navigation services based on the BDS are also changing people's lives, by being applied in e-commerce, manufacturing of mobile intelligent terminals and positioning services.
> 
> China is promoting its integration into global navigation services, with the BDS compatible with GPS and GLONASS, and by participating in various international organizations such as the International Civil Aviation Organization and the International Maritime Organization.
> 
> In the future, the BDS will also be further integrated with the Internet, the Internet of things, 5G and big data, according to Yang.
> 
> China began to construct the BDS, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper asterism, in the 1990s. The system started serving China with its BDS-1 satellites in 2000 and started serving the Asia-Pacific region with its BDS-2 satellites in 2012.


*BeiDou-3 satellites might all launch into space by June*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-10-22 10:54



China launches a Long March 3B carrier rocket to place two Beidou navigation satellites into space at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Sept 23, 2019. [Photo by Zhang Wenjun/chinadaily.com.cn]

China will possibly launch all BeiDou-3 satellites to complete the global network of its BeiDou Navigation Satellite System into space by the end of June, about half a year ahead of schedule, according to a top system official.

Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, said recently that he was very confident that all BeiDou-3 satellites will be launched into space by the end of June to complete the constellation system half a year earlier.

Ran made the remarks at the first China-Central Asia BeiDou Cooperation Forum, a sideline event of the seventh China-Central Asia Cooperation Forum that kicked off in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Friday.

As the construction of the system will come to an end, the follow-up stable operation will rise to a height as important as the engineering construction, application promotion and international cooperation, Ran said.

The stable operation of the BDS will be the world's leading level, contributing a first-class satellite navigation system with global coverage and advanced performance to the world, he said.

China started to build the BDS-3 system in 2009, and planned to complete construction by the end of 2020, with intensive launch missions. A previous plan showed China would send 10 BDS satellites into space this year.

To meet the tight launch schedule, satellite developer China Academy of Space Technology said it streamlined the development process of BDS satellites, halving the development cycle of a single satellite model to 18 months.

On Sept 23, two new medium earth orbit satellites equipped with lightweight hydrogen maser clocks were launched into space, which will make the satellite navigation system work more accurately.

The system has been applied in many industries, including transport, maritime affairs, electricity, civil affairs, meteorology, fisheries, surveying and mapping, mining and public security.

China has established BDS cooperation mechanisms with countries and organizations, strengthening technical exchanges and personnel training, and building BDS overseas centers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*China tests new laser technology that could track submarines (2019-10-08)*

*Chinese scientists say they have successfully tested a laser device that can detect underwater targets at depths never seen before.*

The technology may in the future be adapted to track submarines.

Researchers from the *Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics* said the *laser could highlight objects at 160 metres below the ocean *– twice as deep as current technology.

"It is the first time [to have reached that depth] … with potential for further improvement," the institute said on its website.

The *aircraft-mounted laser system* was tested over the South China Sea in APRIL and the results made public this month.

_The laser is reported to be part of a Chinese project that aims to develop a satellite device that fires a beam to penetrate 500 metres below the sea surface. It has the potential to rapidly change the face of submarine warfare offering early detection of the underwater vessels._

It could be a *potential game changer in submarine warfare* providing the Chinese military the means to detect a submarine before it entered the country's territorial waters.

But defence technology expert Marcus Hellyer cautioned it was *too early to judge its potential.*

_"Stealth is everything with submarines. If you take away stealth, they become irrelevant,"_ he told Nine.com.au.

He said because such a laser device draws on a huge power supply over a relatively small area developing it to monitor a large tract of sea was a major hurdle.

"Scale is important. It may be able to be deployed at a maritime choke point such as a harbour but the open ocean is huge," Dr Hellyer, of the Australian Strategic Policy Institute, said.

Australia's current submarines, the *Collins class*, are reported to have a diving depth of 180 metres below sea level. However given its official depth remains classified, it may be able to go much deeper.

The South China Morning Post reported that _*the Shanghai researchers were part of China's 'Guanlan' – or Sea Watcher - project. It aims to develop a LASER SATELLITE that fires a beam to penetrate 500 metres below the sea surface.*_

Earlier this year, the Australian federal government signed a *$50 BILLION agreement* with French shipbuilder Naval Group for the Royal Australian Navy's fleet of *new Attack-class submarines* (12 units).

But some defence analysts have warned when the first vessel hits the water in about 2050, it will face a new generation of anti-submarine devices that risk making it obsolete.

https://www.9news.com.au/technology...bmarines/53251501-1a90-453a-8820-d2f29c0fffc6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

央视新闻
17分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
【转发祝贺！#高分七号卫星发射成功#



】记者从国家航天局获悉，今天11时22分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号乙运载火箭，成功发射高分七号卫星。高分七号卫星是我国首颗民用亚米级光学传输型立体测绘卫星。该星运行后将在国土测绘、城乡建设、统计调查等方面发挥重要作用。（央视记者李厦）
*CCTV News*
17 minutes ago from Weibo

[Forward congratulations! #高分七号号 successfully launched #[威武]]
The reporter learned from the National Space Administration that at 11:22 today, China used the Long March 4B carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Gaofen-7. The Gaofen-7 is China's first civilian sub-meter optical three dimension mapping satellite. After the satellite begin operation, it will play an important role in land surveying and mapping, urban and rural construction, and statistical surveys. (CCTV reporter Li Xia)





​林晓弈
4分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
此次发射任务成功验证了基于栅格舵系统的一子级落区控制技术，该技术的应用将为后续重复使用运载火箭的研制奠定了坚实的技术基础。 ¡查看图片
4 minutes ago from Weibo
The launch mission successfully verified first stage drop-zone control technology based on the grid fin system. The application of this technology will lay a solid technical foundation for the subsequent development of reusable launch vehicle. ¡ view image




​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190865283357007877

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191435965883199490

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China space agency shares satellite data*
2019-11-07 13:02:33 Ecns.cn




A Gaofen-4 satellite was launched into space. (File photo/China News Service)

(ECNS) -- China will share data from its Gaofen (GF) satellites free to the public on the website www.cnsageo.com, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced at a meeting of the Group on Earth Observations (GEO) in Canberra, Australia.

The China High-resolution Earth Observation System aims to build up an observation system based on satellites, aircraft and ground systems. Several satellites including the GF-1 and GF-6 have been launched under the system’s framework. 

Through the website, people can access three kinds of GF 16-meter data: a global coverage map generated with archived data, historical archived data, and 16-meter data updated daily, according to CNSA. 

The shared data will support the needs of global sustainable development, disaster prevention and mitigation, and climate change adaptation, said CNSA. It also provides software for the better use of wide-field-of-view data with a swath of 800 km. 

The administration said it will deepen cooperation and exchanges with GEO member countries and international organizations in the fields of data application, research, training and education amid efforts to build an ecosystem centered on GF satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China confirms reception of data from Gaofen-7 satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-08 14:46:46|Editor: zh

BEIJING, Nov. 8 (Xinhua) -- China has successfully tracked and received data from the newly launched Earth observation satellite Gaofen-7, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

The China Remote Sensing Satellite Ground Station has received 616.6 GB of data with the highest transmission rate among civil Earth observation satellite data reception, according to the Aerospace Information Research Institute under the CAS.

The Gaofen-7 satellite has adopted variable coding and modulation technology, effectively improving its downlink transmission efficiency of satellite data. The China Remote Sensing Satellite Ground Station also developed new ground data receiving devices for adaptive, fully automatic and reliable reception of multiple satellite data.

Launched on Nov. 3, Gaofen-7 is China's first civil-use optical transmission three-dimensional surveying and mapping satellite that reaches the sub-meter level. It is expected play an important role in land surveying and mapping, urban and rural construction and statistical investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 央视新闻
> 17分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【转发祝贺！#高分七号卫星发射成功#
> 
> 
> 
> 】记者从国家航天局获悉，今天11时22分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号乙运载火箭，成功发射高分七号卫星。高分七号卫星是我国首颗民用亚米级光学传输型立体测绘卫星。该星运行后将在国土测绘、城乡建设、统计调查等方面发挥重要作用。（央视记者李厦）
> *CCTV News*
> 17 minutes ago from Weibo
> 
> [Forward congratulations! #高分七号号 successfully launched #[威武]]
> The reporter learned from the National Space Administration that at 11:22 today, China used the Long March 4B carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Gaofen-7. The Gaofen-7 is China's first civilian sub-meter optical three dimension mapping satellite. After the satellite begin operation, it will play an important role in land surveying and mapping, urban and rural construction, and statistical surveys. (CCTV reporter Li Xia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​林晓弈
> 4分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 此次发射任务成功验证了基于栅格舵系统的一子级落区控制技术，该技术的应用将为后续重复使用运载火箭的研制奠定了坚实的技术基础。 ¡查看图片
> 4 minutes ago from Weibo
> The launch mission successfully verified first stage drop-zone control technology based on the grid fin system. The application of this technology will lay a solid technical foundation for the subsequent development of reusable launch vehicle. ¡ view image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190865283357007877




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193038313961201665

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国航天科工
> 
> 8分钟前 已编辑
> 【官宣丨快舟首次双箭同时进场准备，发射进入倒计时！】就在昨天（10月14日），快舟·我们的太空号（KZ-1A Y11）、快舟·楚天号（KZ-1A Y7）两发火箭已抵达酒泉卫星发射中心。
> 
> 
> 
> 10月11日两发火箭同时启运，创造了快舟运载火箭的首次双箭同时进场！虽然面临新的挑战，但也能为以后更密集的进场工作积累经验。在这里，预祝两发任务圆满成功！全体试验队员凯旋！此外，热腾腾的任务徽章也出炉啦~当然，后续发射任务是重头戏，请大家持续关注哦！@我们的太空微博 @国资小新 @快舟火箭首席科学家助理 @头条新闻 @微博航天
> 
> *China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.*
> 8 minutes ago
> 
> [Official announment! For the first time double Kuaizhou enter the launch center, let's start the launch countdown! 】
> Just yesterday (October 14th), two Kuaizhou rockets, one called Womendetaikong(our space) (KZ-1A Y11) and Chutian (KZ-1A Y7) have arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Picture from January showing Chutian (KZ-1A Y7),


Breaking !! At 11:40 today, KZ-1A solid fuel rocket lift off with the Jilin-1 Gaofen-02A satellite at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !! At 14:29 today, LM-6 rocket lift off with 5 satellites from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

3 hours, 2 space launches! Way to go, China!

Here is the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new remote-sensing satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-13 15:30:51|Editor: ZX

JIUQUAN, Nov. 13 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new remote sensing satellite into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Wednesday.

The Jilin-1 Gaofen 02A, which belongs to the Jilin-1 satellite family, was launched by Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A), a carrier rocket at 11:40 a.m. (Beijing Time).

KZ-1A is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites.

Wednesday's launch was the second mission of the KZ-1A rocket in 2019. It had previously completed three commercial launches from January 2017 to August 2019.

The Jilin-1 Gaofen 02A satellite is a new optical remote sensing satellite independently developed by Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd., featuring high resolution, wide width and high-speed data transmission.

It will form a network with 13 previously launched Jilin-1 satellites, providing remote sensing data and services in fields like agriculture, forestry, resource and environment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194508021717590016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Breaking !! At 14:29 today, LM-6 rocket lift off with 5 satellites from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.



*NOTE:* The correct launch time should be 14:35 BJT.

*China sends five satellites into orbit via single rocket*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-13 16:59:47|Editor: ZX

TAIYUAN, Nov. 13 (Xinhua) -- Five new remote-sensing satellites were sent into planned orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province Wednesday.

The five Ningxia-1 satellites were launched by a Long March-6 carrier rocket at 2:35 p.m. (Beijing Time).

The satellites are part of a commercial satellite project invested by the Ningxia Jingui Information Technology Co., Ltd. and will be mainly used for remote sensing detection.

The satellites and carrier rocket were developed by the DFH Satellite Co., Ltd. and the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.

Wednesday's launch was the 318th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国航天科工
> 
> 8分钟前 已编辑
> 【官宣丨快舟首次双箭同时进场准备，发射进入倒计时！】就在昨天（10月14日），快舟·我们的太空号（KZ-1A Y11）、快舟·楚天号（KZ-1A Y7）两发火箭已抵达酒泉卫星发射中心。
> 
> 
> 
> 10月11日两发火箭同时启运，创造了快舟运载火箭的首次双箭同时进场！虽然面临新的挑战，但也能为以后更密集的进场工作积累经验。在这里，预祝两发任务圆满成功！全体试验队员凯旋！此外，热腾腾的任务徽章也出炉啦~当然，后续发射任务是重头戏，请大家持续关注哦！@我们的太空微博 @国资小新 @快舟火箭首席科学家助理 @头条新闻 @微博航天
> 
> *China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.*
> 8 minutes ago
> 
> [Official announment! For the first time double Kuaizhou enter the launch center, let's start the launch countdown! 】
> Just yesterday (October 14th), two Kuaizhou rockets, one called Womendetaikong(our space) (KZ-1A Y11) and Chutian (KZ-1A Y7) have arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Picture from January showing Chutian (KZ-1A Y7),


China航天


今天 16:39
【快舟一号甲发射车】高度4.2米，长度24米，体重105吨，体型庞大。灵活、机动、快速！
前后七对轮胎，并且是全轮驱动。正常情况下连续发射四次，不需要进行大的维护保养。同时，这个部分选取了特殊的复合材料，耐高温能力达到了三千度以上。有了发射车的优异特性，火箭只需要一个篮球场大小的发射区域。整个发射前的准备时间只需要七天，四小时内即可完成快速发射。正是因为具备了这样快速发射的能力，快舟一号甲的发射频率不断提高。此次更是首次实现了双箭同时进场。也就是说，在接下来的一周内，还会有另外一发快舟火箭升入太空。快舟一号甲运载火箭日趋成熟，快舟家族也在不断壮大。近期，快舟十一号运载火箭就将迎来首飞。全新的“太空快递”将具备更强的能力O原来太空“快递”这么送！China航天的微博视频

[Kuaizhou-1A TEL (Transporter, Erector, Launcher)]
It has a height of 4.2 meters, a length of 24 meters and a weight of 105 tons. Flexible, mobile and fast! Seven pairs of wheels all together, and are all-wheel drive. It can perform launches four consecutive times under nominal condition and would not require much maintenance. At the same time, its part was made with special composite material, that can withstand high temperature up to more than three thousand degrees. With all these excellent features of the TEL, the KZ-1A rockets would only need a basketball court-sized launch area. The preparation time before the entire launch takes only seven days, and the launch can be completed on-site within four hours. It is precisely because of this ability to launch quickly that the launch frequency of the KZ-1 is constantly increasing. This is the first time that two rocket has been delivered at the same time. In other words, during next week, another KZ-1 rocket will be launched into space. The KZ-1 carrier rocket is maturing and the Kuaizhou rocket family is growing. KZ-11 carrier rocket will usher in its first flight shortly, this new "Space Express" will have even more capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Experts hail China-Brazil satellite program as model for BRICS sci-tech endeavors*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-12 23:03:23|Editor: Shi Yinglun

BRASILIA, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- A satellite program co-developed by China and Brazil is hailed by experts as a role model for BRICS cooperation, as strengthening ties in science, technology and innovation among the BRICS countries has become priority for the upcoming 11th BRICS summit to be held here.

The China-Brazil Earth Resources Satellite (CBERS) program developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and National Institute for Space Research (INPE) of Brazil is bound to inspire more scientific and technological cooperation between China and Brazil and also among the BRICS countries.

Carlos Pereira, Brazilian satellite expert and manager of the CBERS program told Xinhua that the cooperation started in 1988, when Brazil and China signed a partnership agreement to develop, build and operate two remote sensing satellites -- CBERS-1 and CBERS-2 -- and since then the program has already developed six satellites.

According to Han Bo, a research fellow at CAST for the CBERS program, the sixth satellite, CBERS 04A, which will be launched into the sky, has made full use of the space technology achievements of China and Brazil.

Han told Xinhua that the CBERS 04A is an optical remote sensing satellite with large width and high accuracy, developed jointly by China and Brazil and will be operating on the sun-synchronous orbit at a height of 628 km.

"The load of the satellite is designed according to the specific needs of Chinese and Brazilian users. Being equipped with high, medium and low resolution loads, the satellite can meet the specific needs of application of China and Brazil in the areas of natural resources, geology and mining, forestry, agriculture, environmental protection and disaster reduction," he added.

Pereira also believes that after being put into operation, the satellite will contribute to economic development, environmental protection, urban planning, and disaster prevention and reduction in both China and Brazil.

"The CBERS program establishes a complete remote sensing system to supply both countries with multi-spectral remote sense image, and has made Brazil the largest distributor of free satellite images in the world," he added.

CAST is the first institution in China to undertake the task of developing spacecrafts. INPE, headquartered in the Brazilian city of Sao Jose dos Campos in Sao Paulo State, is an institution specializing in space scientific research and spacecraft development. It has the best satellite assembly and test center as well as the best researchers in South America.

Since the end of the 1980s, the two institutions have joined forces to carry out the CBERS program and have developed a management method for high-tech aerospace programs which transcends borders and cultures. This partnership has been hailed as a model for South-South cooperation in the space industry.

According to Pereira, all system-level activities, such as assembly integration and testing, system specifications, and project revisions, are carried out jointly by INPE and CAST.

To help deepen relations between the two countries in the future, Han said that CAST will continue to work closely with INPE in a cooperative, win-win, and inclusive manner and enhance satellite usage by providing better remote sensing data and services to users in both countries.

Pereira believes more cooperation can be had in space weather, new joint satellite projects and research and training projects.

Pereira, Han and other members of the CBERS program team are making final preparations to ensure the successful completion of CBERS 04A launch mission.

The theme of this year's BRICS summit to be held on Nov. 13-14 is "Economic Growth for an Innovative Future." BRICS is the acronym for an emerging-market bloc that groups Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
CBERS 04A has just been delivered to Taiyuan launch center this week. Launch date is set at 17 Dec. Photo from 9ifly.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

*New carrier rocket to debut in 2020*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-11-20 11:26

















File photo of a Long March rocket. [Photo/CCTV]
China's new medium-lift launch vehicle Long March 8 will make its maiden flight next year, and it has entered the final stage of assembly and testing, according to the Fifth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum held on Tuesday.

Long March 8 has been designed for commercial use to compete in the world market for carrying a maximum payload of 4.5 tons to the Sun synchronous orbit, according to the forum held in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province.

It will meet clients' requirements on low cost and good performance, said Tang Yihua, deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

It is estimated that after being put on the market, its annual output will meet the demand of at least 10 launches in the early stage, and more than 20 in the later stage, Tang said.

In 2020, China will have major launch missions for lunar probe, Mars probe and Beidou navigation system.

Zhuang Jingguo, chief engineer of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, said that there will be around 30 rocket launch missions next year, including the Chang'e-5 mission to take lunar samples back to Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China sends two BeiDou satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-23 13:47:25|Editor: huaxia

XICHANG, Nov. 23 (Xinhua) -- China sent two satellites of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 8:55 a.m. Saturday.

Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket and the Yuanzheng-1 (Expedition-1) upper stage attached to the carrier rocket, the two satellites have entered their planned orbits. They are the 50th and 51st satellites of the BDS satellite family.

The two medium earth orbit satellites are also network satellites of the BeiDou-3 system.

The launch was the 319th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

The two new satellites, the carrier rocket and Yuanzheng-1 were all developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bogeyman

The China Defence Universities Tracker includes the most comprehensive list of defence laboratories in Chinese universities. It has uncovered 56 examples of a previously unheard of kind of disguised defence lab—Ministry of Education 'B-category' labs.
https://unitracker.aspi.org.au/defence-laboratories/





China's military universities were deciphered.
https://unitracker.aspi.org.au/

A report on the subject
https://s3-ap-southeast-2.amazonaws... Tracker.pdf?ux5HEV91.zfekdDLS81S.29FFOEAXqum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new Earth observation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-28 08:30:12|Editor: huaxia

TAIYUAN, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new Earth observation satellite into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi Province at 7:52 a.m. Thursday (Beijing Time).

The satellite, Gaofen-12, was launched aboard a Long March-4C rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It was the 320th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

As part of the country's high-definition earth observation project, the microwave remote sensing satellite is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of better than a meter.

Gaofen-12 will be used in land surveys, urban planning, road network design and crop yield estimate, as well as disaster relief. It can also serve projects along the Belt and Road.

Both the satellite and the carrier rocket were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## smooth manifold

probably wrong thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Xinhua commission Jilin-1 satellite to take picture of Xuelong (snow dragon) one and two icebreaker in Antarctica.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

林晓弈 
12月4日 18:38 来自 航天爱好者网超话 已编辑
【发射预报】北京时间2019年12月07日10点52分左右和当天16点50分左右 ，我国航天科工集团将在太原卫星发射中心发射两枚快舟一号甲运载火箭，这两次将打破同一发射工位和同一型号火箭发射时间间隔最短记录









。同时，这也是快舟一号甲运载火箭首次在太原进行轨道发射任务。了解更多发射预报信息欢迎点击：航天爱好者网超话 O网页链接
*December 4th at 18:38 by space enthusiast network *
[Launch Forecast] At around 10:52 on December 7, 2019, Beijing time and at about 16:50 on the same day, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation will launch Kuai Zhou-1A carrier rockets at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. Will record the shortest time interval between the same launch site for the same type of rocket launch [applause] [applause] [applause]. At the same time, this is also the first time that the KZ-1A carrier rocket launched an orbital launch mission in Taiyuan. For more information about launch forecast, please click: Space enthusiast network super phone O web link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

First one successful!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203166698183909376Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

China successfully launched the Jilin-1 Gaofen-02B #satellite on Saturday. It will join the previously launched 14 Jilin-1 satellites as part of a network that will provide more remote sensing data for users in agriculture, forestry, resources and other industries.




12:17 PM - Dec 7, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

The 2nd space launch in the same space center on the same launch pad in the same day was a success!



央视新闻
1分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
#快舟一号一日双箭创纪录#【祝贺！#我国成功发射一箭六星# 】今天16时52分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用快舟一号甲运载火箭，采用“一箭六星”的方式，成功将“和德二号”A/B卫星、天仪16/17卫星、天启四号A/B卫星发射升空！这些卫星用于环境感知、应急通信增强、灾害应急监测等。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科工
9分钟前
【创纪录！#快舟火箭一日双箭##我国成功发射一箭六星#



】2019年12月7日16时52分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用快舟一号甲运载火箭，采用“一箭六星”的方式，成功将“和德二号”A/B卫星、天仪16/17卫星、天启四号A/B卫星发射升空。卫星顺利进入预定轨道，任务获得圆满成功。这是同一型火箭在同一发射场6小时内连续两次发射成功，快舟火箭刷新“快”记录！







“和德二号”A/B卫星是“天行者”星座首批业务星，由北京和德宇航技术有限公司自主设计研制，主要为全球用户提供环境感知、物资监管、应急通信增强、全球船舶和航空器信息采集等服务。天仪16/17卫星是长沙天仪空间科技研究院有限公司自主研发的中分辨率微纳遥感卫星，综合性能指标达到同类卫星国际先进水平，主要用于开展灾害应急监测、海洋海事应用、农业遥感服务、极地环境监测等卫星数据应用。天启四号A/B卫星是北京国电高科科技有限公司研制生产的低轨物联网卫星，卫星入轨后，将实现5星组网运行，为政府、行业等用户提供全球物联网数据传输和应急通信、物资跟踪及态势感知等服务。
快舟一号甲运载火箭是中国航天科工集团有限公司航天三江集团所属航天科工火箭技术有限公司研制的一款小型固体运载火箭，采用国际通用接口，主要为低轨小卫星提供发射服务，具有入轨精度高、准备周期短、发射成本低等特点。此次是快舟一号甲运载火箭今年第5次执行发射任务。
*China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.
9 minutes ago*

【*Record breaking!* # 快 舟 飞机 一个 双 箭 # # Our country successfully launched one rocket six satellites# [威武]]

At 16:52 on December 7, 2019, our country used the KZ-1A launch vehicle at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. The one rocket six satellites approach successfully launched the Hede-2 A / B satellite, Tianyi 16/17 satellite, and Tianqi-4 A / B satellite. The satellite smoothly entered the planned orbit and the mission was successfully completed. This is the successful launch of the same type of rocket in two consecutive launches within 6 hours, the KuaiZhou (fast boat) rocket set a "fast" record! [Mighty] [Mighty]

"Hede-2" A / B satellite is the first commercial satellite of the "Skywalker" constellation. It was independently designed and developed by Beijing Hede Aerospace Technology Co., Ltd. It mainly provides global users with remote sensing, resource management, emergency communications enhancement, global ship and aircraft information collection services. Tianyi 16/17 satellite is a medium-resolution micro-nano remote sensing satellite independently developed by Changsha Tianyi Space Technology Research Institute Co., Ltd., with comprehensive performance indicators reaching the international advanced level of similar satellites. It is mainly used for disaster emergency monitoring, maritime and agricultural remote sensing data applications and polar environment monitoring. Tianqi-4 A / B satellite is a low-orbit IoT satellite developed and produced by Beijing Guodian Hi-Tech Technology Co., Ltd. After the satellite is put into orbit, it will realize 5-satellites networking to provide government and industry users, global IoT data and emergency communication service and also resource tracking and monitoring services.

Kuaizhou No. 1A carrier rocket is a small solid carrier rocket developed by ExPace
Technology Corporation, which is a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation's Sanjiang Group. It has the characteristics of high orbit accuracy, short preparation period and low launch cost. This is the fifth launch of the KZ-1A launch vehicle this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese rocket 1st to make 2 flights in a day*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-12-07 19:15



Kuaizhou 1A is fired at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi province, Dec 7, 2019. [Photo/China Daily by Zheng Taotao]

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp's Kuaizhou 1A solid-fuel carrier rocket conducted two launch missions on Saturday, becoming the first Chinese rocket to make two flights in a single day.

A Kuaizhou 1A blasted off at 10:55 am at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi province and then placed the Jilin-1 Gaofen 02B optical remote-sensing satellite into space. About six hours later, another Kuaizhou 1A was fired at 4:52 pm at the same center and sent up six small satellites developed by three domestic private enterprises, according to CASIC, a State-owned defense and space conglomerate.

The two missions marked Kuaizhou 1A's sixth and seventh flight since January 2017, when the rocket made its debut mission, the company said.

It has also been the first time for any Chinese launch center to carry out two launches within one day, experts said, explaining that this testifies to China's strong launch capability.

Kuaizhou is the largest solid-propellant rocket family in China, as opposed to the Long March series that mainly relies on liquid fuel. Nine Kuaizhou-series rockets have been used since the first Kuaizhou mission in September 2013.

The 20-meter Kuaizhou 1A has a liftoff weight of about 30 metric tons. It is capable of sending 200 kilograms of payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, or 300 kg of payload into a low-Earth orbit, according to CASIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204256439297966080Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

The first batch of images captured by China's advanced 3D mapping satellite #Gaofen-7 was released on Tuesday, showing beautiful shots of Beijing Daxing International Airport and Beijing Capital International Airport.






12:28 PM - Dec 10, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China improves space-based observation of Earth*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-10 14:21:21|Editor: Wang Yamei

BEIJING, Dec. 10 (Xinhua) -- China has greatly improved its ability to observe the Earth from space with a series of high-resolution remote sensing satellites sent into orbit over the past nine years, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The satellites, belonging to China's high-resolution Earth observation project (Gaofen project) initiated in 2010, have formed a stable satellite remote sensing system, said Tong Xudong, chief designer of the project.

The project has increased the resolution of China's low-earth orbit remote sensing satellites from 2.1 meters to 0.65 meter, and the resolution of China's geostationary orbit remote sensing satellites improved from kilometer-level to 50 meters, Tong said.

The satellites, covering different observation bands, are deployed in different orbits, giving China a preliminary ability for all-weather and round-the-clock observation, said Tong.

Launched on April 26, 2013, Gaofen-1 can cover the globe in four days, with an observation ability of medium resolution and wide coverage.

Gaofen-2, sent into space on August 19, 2014, has two cameras with a resolution less than one meter, boosting China's civil-use remote sensing satellite to sub-meter level.

Gaofen-4, launched on Dec. 29, 2015, is China's first geosynchronous orbit high-definition optical imaging satellite.

Gaofen-3, launched on August 10, 2016, is China's first synthetic aperture radar imaging satellite.

Gaofen-5, launched on May 9, 2018, has a spectral resolution greater than 5 nanometers, and is the world's first satellite to realize hyperspectral comprehensive observation of land and atmosphere.

Gaofen-6, launched on June 2, 2018, has a similar function to Gaofen-1, but with better cameras, and can cover the globe in just two days.

Gaofen-7, launched on Nov. 3, 2019, is China's first civil-use optical transmission three-dimensional surveying and mapping satellite that reaches the sub-meter level.

The project has helped reduce China's dependence on foreign remote sensing satellite data, replacing almost 80 percent of foreign data, said Tong.

Data from the Gaofen satellites has been widely used in more than 20 industries across China.

The project has also promoted China's aerospace cooperation with countries including Russia, Brazil, Egypt and India, as well as international organizations, and helped serve countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

CNSA recently announced it would make the 16-meter resolution data obtained by the Gaofen-1 and Gaofen-6 satellites available to global users.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils platform to access Gaofen-1, -6 imagery*
By Deyana Goh - December 12, 2019

China’s space agency CNSA has launched an international public platform in English, CNSA-GEO, that gives access to its Gaofen-1 and Gaofen-6 satellite imagery, taken by the satellites’ 16m multispectral cameras. These satellites are part of the China High-resolution Earth Observation System (CHEOS), a civilian remote sensing constellation comprising the Gaofen series.


...

China unveils platform to access Gaofen-1, -6 imagery | SpaceTech Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

13:23, 12-Dec-2019
*5G from space: Chinese company to launch new-type internet satellite*
By Gong Zhe

Chinese enterprise GalaxySpace is set to launch its first 5G internet satellite by the end of 2019, the company said in Beijing.

The company wants to use 5G technology to build a new kind of satellite network system that can bring cheaper and faster connection to the world.

Traditional satellite connections require a dish or a special kind of cellphone to get the signals, which many users prefer not to invest on.

If the satellites can directly provide 5G signal to the ground, users will be enabled to switch between satellite and ground 5G networks in a seamless manner, which makes things easier.

Another possible advantage of this new satellite is the speed. Current network satellites usually orbit at high earth orbit (HEO) and the signals have to travel long distance, creating a noticeable delay in the connections.

But the new satellite operates in low earth orbit (LEO) which is only about one twentieth high as HEO, leading to a much shorter delay that may no longer be noticeable.

According to GalaxySpace, the new network will also be cost-effective compared to the 5G network on the ground, because satellites can cover a much larger ground than ground stations.

"Covering the entire world with LEO satellites may cost only one percent of base-station solutions," GalaxySpace founder and CEO Xu Ming said on the company website.

Xu is also the co-founder of Cheetah Mobile, which is famous for its CM-series of mobile apps.

GalaxySpace said the new satellite can cover an area 30 times larger than Shanghai. But the total bandwidth is only 10 Gbps, which is obviously not enough to serve a big city.

As you may have noticed, covering the entire Earth surface will require a large amount of such satellites. The company said it will launch more than 1,000 of them, making the network look like competitors like Starlink and OneWeb.

Starlink designed its own protocol of communication and may require additional hardware to use.

Chinese phone brand Mi's founder Lei Jun is also an investor of GalaxySpace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

17:52, 13-Dec-2019
*China's BeiDou sat-nav roadmap released for civil aircraft in the country*
By Ma Li

China's BeiDou global satellite navigation system has reached another turning point in its development. The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) released a systematic roadmap for the application and technical support for use of the system by civil aircraft nationwide.

The Beidou system is one of the core constellations of the global satellite navigation system, and its application is divided into three stages. The first goal is to realize the application of Beidou in general aviation low-altitude airspace positioning and surveillance by the end of 2021, promoting the high-quality development of the civil aviation industry.

The inspector of the Air Traffic Control Industry Management Office of CAAC Liu Lianxi said in the field of general aviation, they are not able to achieve real-time control of flight dynamics due to the simple airborne equipment, wide range of operations and low flight altitude of general aircraft.

"General aviation often operates over sparsely populated forest areas, and sometimes after flight accidents difficulty in getting timely information on the location hinders search and rescue operations. The use of the BeiDou satellite can help solve this problem. It will fill a gap in navigation surveillance and greatly improve the safety and management of navigation," Liu said.

In the field of transportation aviation, Liu said the current satellite-based navigation uses GPS signals. However, hundreds of flights have been delayed or canceled due to abnormal GPS signals in several regions since May this year. To solve the security risks caused by the vulnerability of GPS single constellation, it is necessary to bring the BeiDou system into the network and realize the complementarity of multiple constellations.

"In the future, we will realize the tracking and monitoring of independent intellectual property rights of all transport aircraft using BeiDou positioning and other communication technology means, to realize the dual-frequency multi-constellation navigation function of all transport aircraft based on BeiDou by 2035."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206141847900319744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206141847900319744


I am not following the serial numbers. There was GF-7 and then GF-12. I thought there were 7 GFs but i see there are actually 15.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *BeiDou-3 satellites might all launch into space by June*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-10-22 10:54
> 
> 
> 
> China launches a Long March 3B carrier rocket to place two Beidou navigation satellites into space at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Sept 23, 2019. [Photo by Zhang Wenjun/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> China will possibly launch all BeiDou-3 satellites to complete the global network of its BeiDou Navigation Satellite System into space by the end of June, about half a year ahead of schedule, according to a top system official.
> 
> Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office, said recently that he was very confident that all BeiDou-3 satellites will be launched into space by the end of June to complete the constellation system half a year earlier.
> 
> Ran made the remarks at the first China-Central Asia BeiDou Cooperation Forum, a sideline event of the seventh China-Central Asia Cooperation Forum that kicked off in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Friday.
> 
> As the construction of the system will come to an end, the follow-up stable operation will rise to a height as important as the engineering construction, application promotion and international cooperation, Ran said.
> 
> The stable operation of the BDS will be the world's leading level, contributing a first-class satellite navigation system with global coverage and advanced performance to the world, he said.
> 
> China started to build the BDS-3 system in 2009, and planned to complete construction by the end of 2020, with intensive launch missions. A previous plan showed China would send 10 BDS satellites into space this year.
> 
> To meet the tight launch schedule, satellite developer China Academy of Space Technology said it streamlined the development process of BDS satellites, halving the development cycle of a single satellite model to 18 months.
> 
> On Sept 23, two new medium earth orbit satellites equipped with lightweight hydrogen maser clocks were launched into space, which will make the satellite navigation system work more accurately.
> 
> The system has been applied in many industries, including transport, maritime affairs, electricity, civil affairs, meteorology, fisheries, surveying and mapping, mining and public security.
> 
> China has established BDS cooperation mechanisms with countries and organizations, strengthening technical exchanges and personnel training, and building BDS overseas centers.


Breaking !! 

China just launch two MEO Beidou satellite with a CZ-3B/YZ-1 at ~15:20 BJT from Xichang launch center.

It would take a couple more hours for YZ-1 upper stage to put the satellites into its intended orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches two new BeiDou satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-16 19:30:35|Editor: zh

XICHANG, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent two satellites of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 15:22 Monday.

The launch marked 24 medium earth orbit satellites in the BDS-3 have all been successfully sent into space, and the deployment of the core BDS-3 constellation system has been completed, according to Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BDS.

Launched on a Long March-3A carrier rocket, the two satellites entered preset orbit after a more than three hours' flight.

The launch was the 321st mission for the Long March series carrier rockets and the 108th mission for the Long March-3A carrier rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Ethiopia to have nation's 1st space satellite through Chinese partnership*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-16 18:58:03|Editor: huaxia



Ethiopia's Minister of Innovation and Technology Getahun Mekuria was speaking during a press briefing in Addis Ababa, capital of Ethiopia, Dec. 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)

*Ethiopia is soon to have the nation's first space satellite that is scheduled for launch on Dec. 20. The project is under a partnership with China that also includes the training of Ethiopian space engineers by the Chinese.*

ADDIS ABABA, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- The Ethiopia Minister of Innovation and Technology Getahun Mekuria has commended Chinese partnership in developing Ethiopia's space science sector.

Speaking to Xinhua, Mekuria said the Ministry of Innovation and Technology (MoIT) has partnered with its Chinese counterpart to train Ethiopian space engineers as well as to help launch Ethiopia's first space satellite.

"Ethiopia and China have strong multifaceted ties. As a showcase of these ties, Ethiopia's first space satellite will be launched from China on Dec. 20.

"Already, China has helped train 20 Ethiopian space engineers both in China and at home using experienced Chinese personnel. These Ethiopian engineers are expected to play a key part in operating Ethiopia's first space satellite," Mekuria told Xinhua in an interview on Sunday.

The space satellite, which is set to be launched from China, will have its command and control center in Ethiopia at the Entoto space observatory facility -- East Africa's only space observatory facility located on the 3,200-metre hills of Entoto on the outskirt of the capital Addis Ababa.



The photo shows the launch vehicle model for Ethiopia's first space satellite ETRSS-1 in Addis Ababa, capital of Ethiopia, Dec. 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)

Mekuria also said a large Ethiopian delegation composed of senior Ethiopian government officials and media personalities will be in China to attend the launch of Ethiopia's first space satellite.

"This new Chinese-backed satellite will help Ethiopia save much-needed foreign currency that it currently spends to get information from foreign-owned satellites," Mekuria told Xinhua.

Once operational the satellite is expected to save Ethiopia around 350 million birr (about 11 million U.S. dollars) annually it currently spends to receive information from satellites owned by other countries.

Mekuria further said the space satellite named ETRSS-1 will be used for a range of activities including for agricultural transformation, forest resource monitoring, weather forecast, mining potential assessment, as well as infrastructure development and monitoring.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *China launches two new BeiDou satellites*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-16 19:30:35|Editor: zh
> 
> XICHANG, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent two satellites of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 15:22 Monday.
> 
> The launch marked 24 medium earth orbit satellites in the BDS-3 have all been successfully sent into space, and the deployment of the core BDS-3 constellation system has been completed, according to Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BDS.
> 
> Launched on a Long March-3A carrier rocket, the two satellites entered preset orbit after a more than three hours' flight.
> 
> The launch was the 321st mission for the Long March series carrier rockets and the 108th mission for the Long March-3A carrier rocket.


Usually BDS Satellites are launched via LM-3B but this time it is LM-3A.


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> Usually BDS Satellites are launched via LM-3B but this time it is LM-3A.


Actually it is LM-3B, I am guessing that the journalist from Xinhua simply taken text from CASC announcement, which refer to LM-3A as a series/class of carrier rocket. Therefore although the news report is factually correct, since LM-3B could be considered as member of LM-3A series, it is imprecise and potentially misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Core of Beidou navigation satellite network in place*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-12-17 07:16



A Long March rocket carrying two Beidou satellites blasts off at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Monday. [Photo by Guo Wenbin]

The core space-based network of China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System has been completely deployed, which is expected to tremendously improve the system's capability to serve users around the world.

The 56th and 57th Beidou satellites, which are also the 23rd and 24th of the core constellation of Beidou's third-generation system, were lifted into space atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket on Monday afternoon at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province, the China Satellite Navigation Office said in a statement.

They are tasked with operating in medium Earth orbits about 20,000 kilometers above Earth, along with 22 previously launched satellites of the same type. Monday's launch marked the completion of Beidou's core in-orbit network, according to the office.

Yang Changfeng, Beidou's chief designer, said on Monday: "With the new satellites, Beidou's global coverage and service capability have been further improved, and users can enjoy more benefits from Beidou, such as global short-message service."

Yang said there have been 18 Beidou launch missions that placed 30 satellites into orbit since November 2017, when the first third-generation Beidou satellites were lifted into space.

Beidou is China's biggest space-based system and is one of four space-based navigation networks, along with the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

Since 2000, when the first Beidou satellite entered orbit, 57 satellites, including four experimental ones, have been launched and some of them have been retired. Beidou began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and other parts of the Asia-Pacific region in late 2012. At the end of 2018, Beidou started to provide global services.

Currently, there are 46 Beidou satellites in service in space. The China Satellite Navigation Office intends to position two more Beidou satellites in geostationary orbit in the first half of 2020 to finish the deployment of all of Beidou's space-based assets.

The office said that over 100,000 scientists, engineers and technicians from more than 300 domestic institutes and enterprises have been involved in Beidou's development and construction.

According to the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-Based Services Association of China, Beidou is used in dozens of business and public sectors in China, including transportation, electrical power, fisheries, mining and agriculture, and tens of millions of Beidou-based terminal devices have been sold and are in service.

More than 500,000 Chinese people work at around 14,000 domestic institutes and companies doing business with Beidou and other satellite navigation and positioning services.

Statistics from the China Satellite Navigation Office show that as of April, the Beidou system had been put into use in more than 6.2 million taxis, buses and trucks as well as at least 40,000 fishing ships across the country.

All Beidou satellites were put into orbit by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology's Long March 3 series, China's workhorse rockets for five consecutive years, according to the academy.

It said such rockets have conducted 12 launch operations this year, accounting for nearly half of all missions by the Long March family.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *Core of Beidou navigation satellite network in place*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-12-17 07:16
> 
> 
> 
> A Long March rocket carrying two Beidou satellites blasts off at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Monday. [Photo by Guo Wenbin]
> 
> The core space-based network of China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System has been completely deployed, which is expected to tremendously improve the system's capability to serve users around the world.
> 
> The 56th and 57th Beidou satellites, which are also the 23rd and 24th of the core constellation of Beidou's third-generation system, were lifted into space atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket on Monday afternoon at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province, the China Satellite Navigation Office said in a statement.
> 
> They are tasked with operating in medium Earth orbits about 20,000 kilometers above Earth, along with 22 previously launched satellites of the same type. Monday's launch marked the completion of Beidou's core in-orbit network, according to the office.
> 
> Yang Changfeng, Beidou's chief designer, said on Monday: "With the new satellites, Beidou's global coverage and service capability have been further improved, and users can enjoy more benefits from Beidou, such as global short-message service."
> 
> Yang said there have been 18 Beidou launch missions that placed 30 satellites into orbit since November 2017, when the first third-generation Beidou satellites were lifted into space.
> 
> Beidou is China's biggest space-based system and is one of four space-based navigation networks, along with the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.
> 
> Since 2000, when the first Beidou satellite entered orbit, 57 satellites, including four experimental ones, have been launched and some of them have been retired. Beidou began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and other parts of the Asia-Pacific region in late 2012. At the end of 2018, Beidou started to provide global services.
> 
> Currently, there are 46 Beidou satellites in service in space. The China Satellite Navigation Office intends to position two more Beidou satellites in geostationary orbit in the first half of 2020 to finish the deployment of all of Beidou's space-based assets.
> 
> The office said that over 100,000 scientists, engineers and technicians from more than 300 domestic institutes and enterprises have been involved in Beidou's development and construction.
> 
> According to the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-Based Services Association of China, Beidou is used in dozens of business and public sectors in China, including transportation, electrical power, fisheries, mining and agriculture, and tens of millions of Beidou-based terminal devices have been sold and are in service.
> 
> More than 500,000 Chinese people work at around 14,000 domestic institutes and companies doing business with Beidou and other satellite navigation and positioning services.
> 
> Statistics from the China Satellite Navigation Office show that as of April, the Beidou system had been put into use in more than 6.2 million taxis, buses and trucks as well as at least 40,000 fishing ships across the country.
> 
> All Beidou satellites were put into orbit by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology's Long March 3 series, China's workhorse rockets for five consecutive years, according to the academy.
> 
> It said such rockets have conducted 12 launch operations this year, accounting for nearly half of all missions by the Long March family.


Another mistake? I thought they were 52nd and 53rd?!


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> Another mistake? I thought they were 52nd and 53rd?!


If you count all Beidou satellites, as the article specified, it is not wrong. But if you discount the Beidou-1 system, which is officially an experimental system, then it would be 52nd and 53rd.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Ethiopia to have nation's 1st space satellite through Chinese partnership*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-16 18:58:03|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Ethiopia's Minister of Innovation and Technology Getahun Mekuria was speaking during a press briefing in Addis Ababa, capital of Ethiopia, Dec. 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)
> 
> *Ethiopia is soon to have the nation's first space satellite that is scheduled for launch on Dec. 20. The project is under a partnership with China that also includes the training of Ethiopian space engineers by the Chinese.*
> 
> ADDIS ABABA, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- The Ethiopia Minister of Innovation and Technology Getahun Mekuria has commended Chinese partnership in developing Ethiopia's space science sector.
> 
> Speaking to Xinhua, Mekuria said the Ministry of Innovation and Technology (MoIT) has partnered with its Chinese counterpart to train Ethiopian space engineers as well as to help launch Ethiopia's first space satellite.
> 
> "Ethiopia and China have strong multifaceted ties. As a showcase of these ties, Ethiopia's first space satellite will be launched from China on Dec. 20.
> 
> "Already, China has helped train 20 Ethiopian space engineers both in China and at home using experienced Chinese personnel. These Ethiopian engineers are expected to play a key part in operating Ethiopia's first space satellite," Mekuria told Xinhua in an interview on Sunday.
> 
> The space satellite, which is set to be launched from China, will have its command and control center in Ethiopia at the Entoto space observatory facility -- East Africa's only space observatory facility located on the 3,200-metre hills of Entoto on the outskirt of the capital Addis Ababa.
> 
> 
> 
> The photo shows the launch vehicle model for Ethiopia's first space satellite ETRSS-1 in Addis Ababa, capital of Ethiopia, Dec. 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)
> 
> Mekuria also said a large Ethiopian delegation composed of senior Ethiopian government officials and media personalities will be in China to attend the launch of Ethiopia's first space satellite.
> 
> "This new Chinese-backed satellite will help Ethiopia save much-needed foreign currency that it currently spends to get information from foreign-owned satellites," Mekuria told Xinhua.
> 
> Once operational the satellite is expected to save Ethiopia around 350 million birr (about 11 million U.S. dollars) annually it currently spends to receive information from satellites owned by other countries.
> 
> Mekuria further said the space satellite named ETRSS-1 will be used for a range of activities including for agricultural transformation, forest resource monitoring, weather forecast, mining potential assessment, as well as infrastructure development and monitoring.


*New China-Brazil earth resource satellite sent into space*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-20 12:05:07|Editor: Yurou

TAIYUAN, Dec. 20 (Xinhua) -- A new satellite, jointly developed by China and Brazil, was sent into space on Friday, pushing forward the aerospace cooperation between the two countries, according to the China National Space Administration.

The China-Brazil Earth Resource Satellite-4A was launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:22 a.m. Friday Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The satellite is the sixth satellite under the earth resource satellite cooperation program between the two countries. It will obtain global optical remote-sensing data and support the Brazilian government's monitoring of the Amazon rainforest and the country's environmental changes.

The satellite was jointly developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the National Institute for Space Research of Brazil. The carrier rocket was developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.

By the same rocket, another eight satellites were put into orbit, including a wide-range multispectral remote-sensing microsatellite donated to Ethiopia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205381675225497600
> cedar@EL2squirrel
> SJ-20 is a communication satellite of DFH-5 platform, it will be launched in late december by Long March-5.
> 
> If it goes well, It will conduct the first Q/V-band communication experiment with 4.5Ghz bandwidth in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 2:59 PM - Dec 13, 2019


Long march 5-Y3 rolled out this morning to launch pad for launch mission of SJ-20 communications satellite tentatively set on 27th Dec 20:00 BJT.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## smooth manifold



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209574931551395841CGTN✔@CGTNOfficial

The third Long March-5 rocket is scheduled to launch on December 27th. Take a look at China’s BIGGEST rocket as it makes its latest launch attempt.#China #Space https://newsus.cgtn.com/news/2019-12-25/Long-March-5-rocket-readies-for-third-launch-MHlwFTfGJq/index.html …





51
4:41 AM - Dec 25, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to complete Beidou-3 satellite system in 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-27 15:39:56|Editor: Shi Yinglun

BEIJING, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China will finish the construction of the BeiDou-3 Navigation Satellite System (BDS-3), with another two geostationary orbit satellites to be launched before June 2020, said BDS Spokesperson Ran Chengqi on Friday.

Friday marks the one year anniversary of China's BDS-3 system providing global service.

Ran said at a press conference of the State Council Information Office that with the BDS as the core, a more ubiquitous, integrated and intelligent navigation and timing system with comprehensive national positioning is scheduled to be established by 2035.

China sent 10 BDS satellites into space in 2019. The deployment of the core BDS-3 constellation system has been completed with all of the BDS-3 system's medium earth orbit satellites being networked.

With the system's upgraded intelligent operation and maintenance capabilities, the BDS-3 has provided stable and accurate services, boasting a positioning accuracy of better than five meters.

The BDS system has multiple service capabilities, including satellite-based augmentation, short message communication, ground augmentation as well as international search and rescue. It will provide more diversified services with better performance and higher accuracy in 2020, Ran said.

A series of documents on the BDS system were also released to promote the understanding of the system and facilitate its use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Live report of the launch...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210543304930136064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

21:26, 27-Dec-2019
*China successfully launches Long March-5 Y3*
CGTN

The third Long March-5 rocket, China's largest carrier rocket, was successfully launched from Wenchang Space Launch Center on Friday night.

Long March-5 Y3 was vertically transported to the launch center in south China's Hainan Province on December 21 ahead of the launch.

The rocket is vital to China's future space missions. It will be tasked with launching China's first Mars probe and sending the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon to bring lunar samples back to Earth.

In addition, a modified version of the rocket, Long March-5B, will be used to construct China's space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## luciferdd

Congratuations!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches heaviest satellite to test key technologies*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-27 22:14:33|Editor: Mu Xuequan




Long March-5 Y3 blasts off from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 27, 2019. The rocket, coded as Long March-5 Y3, blasted off from the coastal launch center at 8:45 p.m. (Beijing time), carrying the Shijian-20 technological experiment satellite weighing over eight tonnes, the heaviest and most advanced communications satellite of the country. About 2,220 seconds later, the satellite was sent into its planned orbit. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)

by Xinhua writers Quan Xiaoshu, Yu Fei

WENCHANG, Hainan, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- Aboard the third Long March-5 rocket, China's largest carrier rocket, Shijian-20, a new technology test and verification satellite, successfully entered its orbit Friday night.

The rocket, coded as Long March-5 Y3, blasted off from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province at 8:45 p.m. (Beijing time).

Shijian-20, weighing more than eight tonnes, is the country's heaviest and most advanced communications satellite in geosynchronous orbit, according to its maker, the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

It will carry out orbit experiments for a series of key technologies, the CAST said in a press release.

It will demonstrate in orbit its heat transfer technology based on cryogenic loop heat pipes, an efficient thermal control device for space applications, to lay the foundation for the development of highly sensitive space probes.

The satellite will test the controllable deformation of shape memory polymers, a type of smart material that can switch between temporary shapes, to pave the way for the development of large variable space structures.

It will also carry out satellite-ground communication tests using Q/V bands, which lie between 33-75 GHz, within the extremely high frequency (EHF) area of the radio spectrum. These frequencies are used mainly for satellite communications.

"The major way to improve the satellite communication capacity is to expand the bandwidth of available frequency bands. If we liken the geostationary orbit to an expressway, which is now the most crowded in space, the use of Q/V bands will help to widen the expressway by four to five times," said Li Feng, chief designer of the satellite with the CAST.

The test is key to the development of the next generation of high throughput satellites capable of delivering 1Tbps bandwidth for ultrafast speeds, he said.

Shijian-20 has the largest solar wings among all China's satellites, with the total wingspan 10 meters wider than that of a Boeing 737 aircraft.

The solar wings will unfold twice, the first time after the satellite enters its orbit and the second after it flies around the orbit for about a week. The increase of the solar wing area will supply the satellite with abundant power.

The satellite adopts a hybrid propulsion system. Chemical propulsion is powerful but inefficient, and is used in rapid orbit change or satellite attitude adjustment to send it to the planned orbit as soon as possible. Electric propulsion is more precise and efficient but less powerful, which is suitable for long-term delicate adjustments in orbit.

Electric propulsion is also a preferred technology for future deep space exploration. Missions to explore Mars, Jupiter and asteroids are all too far away from Earth to be fulfilled by chemical propulsion alone, as it is impossible to bring the amount of fuel needed.

Shijian-20 will also test the adaptability of the DFH-5 satellite platform, which may serve the needs of high-capacity satellites for high orbit communications, microwave remote sensing, optical remote sensing, space scientific exploration, in-orbit service and other purposes in the next 20 years.

"With the government's consistent support for the communications satellite industry in the past decades, we have developed the DFH-3 and DFH-4 satellite platforms, making China one of the few countries in the world that can independently develop large communications satellites and provide in-orbit commercial services," said Hao Yanyan, product assurance manager of Shijian-20 with the CAST.

So far, there are more than 20 communications satellites based on the DFH-4 platforms running stably in orbit.

To meet the pressing needs of economic development, the research and development of the DFH-5 platform started in 2010.

According to the design, the takeoff weight of a satellite based on the DFH-5 platform can reach eight to nine tonnes, and its payload capacity 1,500 to 1,800 kg. The power for the whole satellite is more than 28 kilowatts, while the power for its payload above 18 kilowatts.

"According to these technical indicators, a satellite based on the DFH-5 platform in orbit can provide services equivalent to that of two or three satellites on the DFH-4 platform," Hao said.

The new technologies verified by Shijian-20 will further promote the development of new satellites, especially the high throughput communications satellite and high resolution remote sensing satellite, which is of great significance to the progress of China's space technology, Li said.
















​LIPS-300 ion engine

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *New China-Brazil earth resource satellite sent into space*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-20 12:05:07|Editor: Yurou
> 
> TAIYUAN, Dec. 20 (Xinhua) -- A new satellite, jointly developed by China and Brazil, was sent into space on Friday, pushing forward the aerospace cooperation between the two countries, according to the China National Space Administration.
> 
> The China-Brazil Earth Resource Satellite-4A was launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:22 a.m. Friday Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.
> 
> The satellite is the sixth satellite under the earth resource satellite cooperation program between the two countries. It will obtain global optical remote-sensing data and support the Brazilian government's monitoring of the Amazon rainforest and the country's environmental changes.
> 
> The satellite was jointly developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the National Institute for Space Research of Brazil. The carrier rocket was developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.
> 
> By the same rocket, another eight satellites were put into orbit, including a wide-range multispectral remote-sensing microsatellite donated to Ethiopia.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212723898120364033

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*CHINA'S SPACE LAUNCHES IN 2020*

China's main space contractor —_China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)_— *has announced that it aims to launch more than 40 times in 2020*. CASC launched 66 satellites on 27 launchers in 2019 (out of a total of 34 Chinese launches). Commercial launch companies will thus add to China's overall launches this year.

*Major missions will include:* Mars orbiter & rover (Jul/Aug); Chang'e-5 lunar sample return [to Earth]; maiden launches of the NEW Changzheng (CZ) or Long March 7A (GTO - geostationary transfer orbit), Long March 8 (VTVL - Vertical Takeoff, Vertical Landing), *Long March 5B*, the new, more powerful variant of CZ-5 series (LEO - Low Earth Orbit); last two satellites in GEO before June to complete the BeiDou-3 satellite constellation with 35 satellites (5 GEO, 27 MEO and 3 IGSO), which will further increase the accuracy of BeiDou GNSS global coverage even surpassing the accuracy of the USAF GPS; Apstar-6D satellite (DFH-4E platform, the large telecommunication satellite of new generation and advanced international satellite platform, both from the level of technology and satellite capabilities); LEO internet communication satellites (2020-01-02).

SOURCE:
From an annual CASC meeting
http://www.spacechina.com/n25/n2014789/n2014804/c2819421/content.html

*As summarized by Andrew Jones from above link:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212717525387091970
And from Henry Kenhmann at the East Pendulum:

The Chinese aerospace group CASC is planning more than 40 space launches in 2020, including the last launch of Beidou-3 satellites and Phase 3 of the lunar program.

CZ-5B, CZ-7A and CZ-8 will make their maiden launches. New missiles and the Martian probe are also expected.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212723610915225600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Beidou system on fast track of commercialization, application*
Friday, January 03, 2020, 10:00By Cheng Yu



Visitors check out a model of Beidou Navigation Satellite System during an exhibition in Beijing. (ZOU HONG / CHINA DAILY)

*China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System* has started offering its services to a wide range of sectors as well as an expanding number of countries, as the homegrown system steps up its application and commercialization.

Beidou has had great applications in a string of areas including transportation, electrical power, fisheries, mining and agriculture, said Wang Yanyan, deputy general-secretary of the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-Based Services Association of China.

Official data showed that the direct output of domestic satellite industries exceeded 300 billion yuan (US$43 billion) by the end of 2019, with Beidou contributing 70 to 80 percent of the total.

"In addition to the navigation function that is well-known to the public, Beidou's applications in areas like pipe leakage detection has also made substantial progress," Wang said.

She noted that Beidou's technology in pipe network detection has already been applied in at least 600 cities, counties and towns across China.

Beidou has recently cooperated with Swiss industrial giant ABB in launching the world's first gas leakage detection system with an accuracy as fine as ppb or parts per billion, overturning the traditional accuracy of parts per million seen worldwide.

"With the new move, Beidou can not only position accurately the gas leakage points but is also able to analyze data, for example, to offer solutions," Wang said.

Zhang Yijin, head of analysis meter of ABB China, said that such an application has come into the forefront of global high-accuracy gas leakage detection, which has exceeded that of the global positioning system and Google.

"It is of great importance and also business potential given that the gas network in China alone has grown from 400,000 kilometers to 800,000 kilometers in the past five years," she said.

*ALSO READ: China to complete Beidou-3 satellite system in 2020*

Zhang said that such technology is prepared to go into the foreign markets soon with the Beidou system set to be complete by 2020.

Currently, there are 46 operational Beidou satellites and China plans to send two more satellites in geostationary orbit in the first half of 2020 to finish the deployment of all of Beidou's space-based assets.

China began to construct its Beidou navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started to serve the Asia-Pacific region since 2012. It is currently one of the four largest space-based navigation networks operating globally, along with the US GPS system, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

Such progress also dovetails with China's determination to step up the application of Beidou systems in a wide range of sectors as well as various regions.

Statistics from the China Satellite Navigation Office showed that as of April, the Beidou system had been put into use in more than 6.2 million taxis, buses and trucks as well as at least 40,000 fishing ships across the country.

By the end of last month, Beidou's solutions were exported to more than 120 countries and regions, according to the China Satellite Navigation Office.

The system is now being applied in more international sectors including precision farming, digital construction and smart port construction, the office said.

*READ MORE: Core of Beidou navigation satellite network in place*

"It is beneficial for the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, South Asia, Eastern Europe, West Asia and Africa," the office said.

With the *5G era*, Beidou is also integrating with the new technologies including blockchain and artificial intelligence, according to the office.

In December, the Civil Aviation Administration of China released a roadmap for the application of Beidou, which pointed out that the civil aviation sector should gradually see full coverage from Beidou by the end of 2035.

"The application of Beidou in the segment will make up for the inadequacy of traditional navigation systems as the new application will greatly enhance safety and efficiency," said Liu Lianxi, an official at the CAAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## smooth manifold



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches heaviest satellite to test key technologies*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-27 22:14:33|Editor: Mu Xuequan
> 
> 
> 
> Long March-5 Y3 blasts off from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 27, 2019. The rocket, coded as Long March-5 Y3, blasted off from the coastal launch center at 8:45 p.m. (Beijing time), carrying the Shijian-20 technological experiment satellite weighing over eight tonnes, the heaviest and most advanced communications satellite of the country. About 2,220 seconds later, the satellite was sent into its planned orbit. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)
> 
> by Xinhua writers Quan Xiaoshu, Yu Fei
> 
> WENCHANG, Hainan, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- Aboard the third Long March-5 rocket, China's largest carrier rocket, Shijian-20, a new technology test and verification satellite, successfully entered its orbit Friday night.
> 
> The rocket, coded as Long March-5 Y3, blasted off from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province at 8:45 p.m. (Beijing time).
> 
> Shijian-20, weighing more than eight tonnes, is the country's heaviest and most advanced communications satellite in geosynchronous orbit, according to its maker, the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).
> 
> It will carry out orbit experiments for a series of key technologies, the CAST said in a press release.
> 
> It will demonstrate in orbit its heat transfer technology based on cryogenic loop heat pipes, an efficient thermal control device for space applications, to lay the foundation for the development of highly sensitive space probes.
> 
> The satellite will test the controllable deformation of shape memory polymers, a type of smart material that can switch between temporary shapes, to pave the way for the development of large variable space structures.
> 
> It will also carry out satellite-ground communication tests using Q/V bands, which lie between 33-75 GHz, within the extremely high frequency (EHF) area of the radio spectrum. These frequencies are used mainly for satellite communications.
> 
> "The major way to improve the satellite communication capacity is to expand the bandwidth of available frequency bands. If we liken the geostationary orbit to an expressway, which is now the most crowded in space, the use of Q/V bands will help to widen the expressway by four to five times," said Li Feng, chief designer of the satellite with the CAST.
> 
> The test is key to the development of the next generation of high throughput satellites capable of delivering 1Tbps bandwidth for ultrafast speeds, he said.
> 
> Shijian-20 has the largest solar wings among all China's satellites, with the total wingspan 10 meters wider than that of a Boeing 737 aircraft.
> 
> The solar wings will unfold twice, the first time after the satellite enters its orbit and the second after it flies around the orbit for about a week. The increase of the solar wing area will supply the satellite with abundant power.
> 
> The satellite adopts a hybrid propulsion system. Chemical propulsion is powerful but inefficient, and is used in rapid orbit change or satellite attitude adjustment to send it to the planned orbit as soon as possible. Electric propulsion is more precise and efficient but less powerful, which is suitable for long-term delicate adjustments in orbit.
> 
> Electric propulsion is also a preferred technology for future deep space exploration. Missions to explore Mars, Jupiter and asteroids are all too far away from Earth to be fulfilled by chemical propulsion alone, as it is impossible to bring the amount of fuel needed.
> 
> Shijian-20 will also test the adaptability of the DFH-5 satellite platform, which may serve the needs of high-capacity satellites for high orbit communications, microwave remote sensing, optical remote sensing, space scientific exploration, in-orbit service and other purposes in the next 20 years.
> 
> "With the government's consistent support for the communications satellite industry in the past decades, we have developed the DFH-3 and DFH-4 satellite platforms, making China one of the few countries in the world that can independently develop large communications satellites and provide in-orbit commercial services," said Hao Yanyan, product assurance manager of Shijian-20 with the CAST.
> 
> So far, there are more than 20 communications satellites based on the DFH-4 platforms running stably in orbit.
> 
> To meet the pressing needs of economic development, the research and development of the DFH-5 platform started in 2010.
> 
> According to the design, the takeoff weight of a satellite based on the DFH-5 platform can reach eight to nine tonnes, and its payload capacity 1,500 to 1,800 kg. The power for the whole satellite is more than 28 kilowatts, while the power for its payload above 18 kilowatts.
> 
> "According to these technical indicators, a satellite based on the DFH-5 platform in orbit can provide services equivalent to that of two or three satellites on the DFH-4 platform," Hao said.
> 
> The new technologies verified by Shijian-20 will further promote the development of new satellites, especially the high throughput communications satellite and high resolution remote sensing satellite, which is of great significance to the progress of China's space technology, Li said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​LIPS-300 ion engine


林晓弈
今天 11:33 来自 航爱网牌Android 已编辑
今天早上三点左右，第七次变轨成功完成，随后，太阳能帆板二维二次展开成功，热辐射器和三重叠天线均成功展开，任务圆满成功！航天爱好者网超话 ¡查看图片
*Today 11:33 *
At about three o'clock this morning, the seventh orbital change was successfully completed. Subsequently, the solar panel was successfully deployed two-dimensionally. The thermal radiator and the three overlapping antennas were successfully deployed. The mission was a complete success! 超 Aerospace enthusiast network super words ¡ view image

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 今天 11:24
> 【实践二十号卫星成功定点！东方红五号卫星公用平台首飞成功】1月5日，由航天科技集团五院抓总研制实践二十号卫星，经历七次轨道机动后，在36000公里高度的地球同步轨道成功定点，这标志着东方红五号卫星公用平台首飞成功。实践二十号卫星发射重量8吨多，平台单机国产化率达100%，是我国研制的发射重量最重、技术含量最高的高轨卫星，设计寿命长达16年，搭载了10多项国际领先的技术验证载荷。


*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
Today 11:24

[Shijian-20 satellite successfully positioned! The first successful flight of the Dongfanghong-5 satellite bus/platform】
On January 5th, the Shijian 20 satellite that was developed by the Fifth Academy of the Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, after going through seven orbital maneuvers, was successfully positioned at a geosynchronous orbit at an altitude of 36,000 kilometers, marking the first successful flight of the Dongfanghong-5 bus/platform based satellite. The launch weight of the Shijian 20 satellite is slightly more than 8 tons, and the localization rate reaches 100%. This is among the satellites ever developed by China, the heaviest, highest technological content HEO satellite with a design life of 16 years, and it is equipped with more than 10 internationally leading technology verification loads.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JANUARY 6, 2020
*As Digital Earth gains momentum, China is setting the pace*
by Davina Jackson, The Conversation



A section of Beijing Daxing International Airport from the first 3D images released by China National Space Administration using data from the recently launched Gaofen-7 Earth observation satellite, which can resolve objects less than a metre wide. China National Space Administration/Xinhua

Al Gore's 1992 forecast of a Digital Earth—where satellites beam data to reveal all the planet's environmental dynamics—has gained momentum with the publication of the Manual of Digital Earth last month. The major anthology is sponsored by the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It's a mark of the importance China attaches to what is now a United Nations-led project named the Global Earth Observation System of Systems (GEOSS).

GEOSS seems like medical science's worldwide collaborations to map the human genome and the human brain—but at a much bigger magnitude. Scientists want to data-visualize the whole Earth. The project's scope ranges from deep subterranean core samples, volcanic tremors, ocean surface temperatures, flooding and solar storms to urban populations, migrations and sprawls.

A recent Australian contribution to the Digital Earth vision is the online mapping of bushfires. This includes the Digital Earth Australia Hotspots map run by Geoscience Australia and the New South Wales Rural Fire Service's Fire Map.

GEOSS began operating in 2005 (the same year as Google Earth) and is accelerating with the most tumultuous technology revolution in the history of cartography. It goes way beyond the satellite mapping we see on TV weather reports. And it relies on the grid of globally networked computers to access and crunch massive lakes and banks of geotagged data stored in high-security bunkers.

*China's digital 'religion'*

China's support for the Digital Earth and GEOSS movement has become entwined with its foreign policy. Chinese authors wrote many papers in the 26-chapter manual. And the Chinese Academy of Sciences operates the secretariat and journal of the International Society for Digital Earth (ISDE).

Recent ISDE conferences have included invitation-only workshops on how to evolve China's Digital Belt and Road program. It's the high-tech aspect of China's Belt and Road Initiative to expand its historical Silk Road trading links. China's map of desired international paths and connections now includes non-Silk Road destinations, including the Malaysian peninsula, Ukraine, Germany, England, Portugal and Morocco.

A Geneva-based Australian pioneer of supercomputing and environmental simulations, Bob Bishop, welcomed the Manual of Digital Earth. He suggested to me it "somewhat proves" that: "the religion of China in the 21st century is 'science' and their particular denomination is 'digital." China made Buddhism universal by documenting a previously oral philosophy coming from India. It seems China could make Digital Earth universal by documenting fragmented ideas coming from the US and the rest of the world."

The manual explains, in more than 250,000 illustrated words, what has been done, and what needs to be done, to develop different parts of Gore's vast ambition. Science now has all the basic capabilities to deliver a GEOSS/Digital Earth. These include:

grid computing
ubiquitous sensors to monitor environmental variables
machine learning and robotics to automate processes
good expertise with remote sensing data and imagery
broadband networks to enable citizen scientists to add and access information
international protocols and standards for writing, using and storing metadata and for exchanging data across different hardware and software systems.
*Challenges remain*

More questionable is whether there is enough processing speed and data-storage capacity to deliver the vision yet. Bishop has suggested we probably will need to look beyond still-nascent quantum computing to far-ahead neuromorphic engineering (imitating the human nervous system at a very large scale) to evolve an effective sim-planet system. That's because, as Gore predicted, vast amounts of environmental data will need to be processed in real time.

The intergovernmental Group on Earth Observations (GEO) secretariat in the World Meteorological Organisation tower on the UN campus in Geneva is co-ordinating GEOSS. Leading space, meteorological, geoscience, surveying and UN technical agencies are among its more than 200 member organizations.

The Manual of Digital Earth is the world's first comprehensive book of scholarly papers about Digital Earth/GEOSS theories, technologies, advances and applications. (It builds on a 2013 GEO-sponsored report edited by ISDE members.)

The book summarizes recent advances and the current status of many relevant technologies. It highlights the challenge of how to smoothly transition scales during continuous zooming. It also discusses applications (including climate change, disaster mitigation and the UN Sustainable Development Goals); regional and national development (in Europe, Russia, China and Australia); and education and ethics.

*Who's who in Digital Earth studies?*

More than 100 experts from 18 countries contributed to the anthology. It was edited by three leaders of the International Society for Digital Earth: Huadong Guo of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, who is a professor at its Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth (RADI); Michael F. Goodchild, emeritus professor of geography at the University of California Santa Barbara; and Alessandro Annoni, head of the Digital Economy Unit at the European Commission's Joint Research Centre in Ispra, Italy.

Annoni is the ISDE's president, Guo is the honorary president and Goodchild is an ISDE founder and a lead author of its most influential papers—including a next-generation Digital Earth vision statement in 2012.

The ISDE secretariat is based at the RADI in Beijing, although its presidents and senior members work in various countries. It's closely involved with the GEOSS in Europe and with the UN's Global Geospatial Information Management group in New York.

A 2019 European Union report, China: Challenges and Prospects from an Industrial and Innovation Powerhouse, examined China's escalating industrial capabilities and international ambitions. Annoni and other senior European policy leaders were authors. The report said Europe and the United States needed to boost their industrial, research and innovation performances to compete with China in key high-tech sectors.


As Digital Earth gains momentum, China is setting the pace | TechXplore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
> Today 11:24
> 
> [Shijian-20 satellite successfully positioned! The first successful flight of the Dongfanghong-5 satellite bus/platform】
> On January 5th, the Shijian 20 satellite that was developed by the Fifth Academy of the Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, after going through seven orbital maneuvers, was successfully positioned at a geosynchronous orbit at an altitude of 36,000 kilometers, marking the first successful flight of the Dongfanghong-5 bus/platform based satellite. The launch weight of the Shijian 20 satellite is slightly more than 8 tons, and the localization rate reaches 100%. This is among the satellites ever developed by China, the heaviest, highest technological content HEO satellite with a design life of 16 years, and it is equipped with more than 10 internationally leading technology verification loads.


VIDEO: *Shijian-20 Satellite* 实践-20号卫星
_With English subtitles_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China successfully launches new communication technology experiment satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-08 00:40:12|Editor: huaxia



A new communication technology experiment satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 7, 2020. The satellite will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as high throughput technology test. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)

XICHANG, Jan. 7 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new communication technology experiment satellite into space from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 11:20 p.m. (Beijing Time), Tuesday.

The satellite has entered the preset orbit. It will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as high throughput technology test.

The satellite was launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket. It was the 324th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

The new satellite and the carrier rocket were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## smooth manifold



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 林晓弈
> 今天 11:33 来自 航爱网牌Android 已编辑
> 今天早上三点左右，第七次变轨成功完成，随后，太阳能帆板二维二次展开成功，热辐射器和三重叠天线均成功展开，任务圆满成功！航天爱好者网超话 ¡查看图片
> *Today 11:33 *
> At about three o'clock this morning, the seventh orbital change was successfully completed. Subsequently, the solar panel was successfully deployed two-dimensionally. The thermal radiator and the three overlapping antennas were successfully deployed. The mission was a complete success! 超 Aerospace enthusiast network super words ¡ view image


*ZJU researchers design optical cameras mounted on Long March 5 latest mission | Zhejiang University*
2020-01-09 Global Communications

China’s biggest and most powerful carrier rocket, the Long March 5, kicked off its latest space mission from the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center, Hainan Province, at 20:45 on December 27, 2019. 

During this liftoff, the Shijian-20 communications satellite successfully separated from the upper stage and entered geostationary transfer orbit 40 minutes later. The near 8-metric-ton Shijian-20 is based on the new large DFH-5 satellite bus. It will test Q/V band and laser communications.




To facilitate the observation and monitoring of motion devices, this satellite is loaded with 4 optical cameras which are developed by XU Zhihai’s team from Zhejiang University. They will capture optical images of satellite facades in the four directions in space.

“They can monitor the unfolding process of the cross-shaped solar wing and the three-layered communication antenna and observe the operation process of the mechanical arm,” said XU Zhihai, “In the past, researchers only relyed on telemetry signals to judge whether the solar wing and the communications antenna were operating smoothly and normally. The optical monitoring camera, however, enables technicians to observe and monitor the working state of each moving component on the satellite in a more tangible and convenient way.” 

“It is of immense significance to realizing the visualization of the on-orbit test of the space innovation technology, improving the designing and manufacturing of satellite-mounted components, and boosting the technical capacity of China’s satellite system,” added XU Zhihai.

The communications satellite platform requires that the camera should be exceptionally reliable. Xu Zhihai’s team used a wide range of cutting-edge technologies, including anti-radiation glass, titanium alloy lensbarrels and permeability in the design and development of the camera, and applied triple-mode redundancy technology in core control software and hardware of the imaging circuit so as to prevent possible single-particle effects in space.

A certain number of high-energy particles fly at top speed in space. The atmosphere can protect the earth from the intrusion of these particles. However, in the geosynchronous orbit 36,000 kilometers from the ground, if high-energy particles hit the camera’s control chip, the binary code in the memory will be changed from 0 to 1 or from 1 to 0. In this case, the camera will fail to work due to the error of the control program.

In addition, the space environment is teeming with various kinds of radiation, so the lens of the camera should be made of radiation-proof glass. Its lens barrel is made of titanium alloy, which is a light weight metal material with remarkable strength and rigidity, and its thermal expansion rate is similar to that of glass, thus ensuring high-definition images even in the extreme space environment.

Because the lens is filled of air when assembled on the ground, it will cause distortion, deteriorating quality and even destruction in the vacuum in space. To this end, XU Zhihai’s team designed special vent holes on the lens to balance the internal and external air pressure, thereby ensuring reliability.

*About Long March 5*
This 57-meter-long rocket is the tallest, strongest and most technologically sophisticated in China’s launch vehicle family. It is capable of delivering 14 metric tons to geostationary transfer orbit and the derivative Long March 5B will be able to deliver 25 tons to low Earth orbit. The carrier rocket will be tasked with launching China’s first Mars probe and sending the Chang’e-5 lunar probe to the moon to bring lunar samples back to Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches first mobile telecom satellite*
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-06 01:15:28 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Aug. 6, 2016 shows the Tiantong-01 satellite is launched with the Long March-3B carrier rocket at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center. The Tiantong-01 satellite is the first satellite of China's home-made satellite mobile telecom system, and a key part of the country's space information infrastructure.(Xinhua/Du Cai)
> 
> XICHANG, Sichuan, Aug. 6 (Xinhua) -- China on early Saturday successfully launched the first satellite for mobile telecommunication.
> 
> The Tiantong-01 satellite was launched at 00:22 a.m. Beijing Time, at southwestern China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, with the Long March-3B carrier rocket.
> 
> It is the first satellite of China's home-made satellite mobile telecom system, and a key part of the country's space information infrastructure.
> 
> More geostationary satellites will be sent into orbit for the system.
> 
> Tiantong-01 was designed by China Academy of Space Technology and its ground service will be operated by China Telecom. It will establish a mobile network with ground facilities, providing services for China, the Middle East, Africa and other areas.
> 
> The Long March-3B carrier rocket was produced by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. It was the 232nd flight of the Long March series carrier rockets, and the 36th launch of the Long March-3B.


*China Telecom launches service packages for satellite communications to the public - cnTechPost*
Jan 11, 2020




China Telecom hosted the Tiantong Satellite Business Conference on Friday to formally launch satellite communications services to the public.

Tiantong satellite mobile communication system is China's first self-constructed satellite mobile communication system with wide-area coverage and all-weather communication.

It has realized the R&D and production of satellites, chips, terminals, and gateways in China, guaranteeing users' communication security, and getting rid of long-term dependence on foreign satellite mobile communication services.

The Tiantong satellite mobile communication system achieves full coverage of China's territory and territorial waters, providing users with all-weather, all-day, stable and reliable mobile communication services.

Users can use Tiantong satellite mobile phones or terminals in the satellite service area to perform voice, SMS, data communication and location services.

Tiantong's satellite business uses mobile phone numbers beginning with 1740, which has achieved interconnection with the communication networks of domestic and foreign communication operators and achieved "communication with anyone at any place in the country at any time".

At present, the Tiantong satellite service has released a consumer-facing package. At present, the monthly voice package of 100 yuan includes 60 minutes of satellite calls, and the monthly package of 300 yuan includes 20M data.

Tiantong satellite mobile phones are required to use this service. However, according to China Telecom, such phones are generally much more expensive than regular phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 我们的太空
> 2分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【一箭四星！圪梁梁里传喜讯！】2020年1月15日10时53分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将亚米级超大幅宽商业光学遥感卫星“吉林一号”宽幅01星（又称“红旗一号—H9”）发射升空，任务获得圆满成功。此次任务还搭载发射了NewSat7/8卫星、天启星座05星等3颗小卫星。
> 这是长征系列运载火箭的第325次航天飞行。（拍摄：史悦）#中国航天# #我们的太空#


*Our space*
2 minutes ago from Weibo

[Four satellites! Good news from Liang Liangliang! ] At 10:53 on January 15, 2020, China used the Long March 2D rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to launch the sub-meter ultra-wide field-view commercial optical remote sensing satellite "Jilin No. 1" wide field-view-01 (also known as "Red Flag One—H9") and the mission was successfully completed. The mission also carried 3 small satellites NewSat7 / 8 satellite and Tian qiconstellation 05.
This is the 325th space flight of the Long March series carrier rocket. (Photographed by Shi Yue) # 中国 航空 # # 我们 的 空间 #








From the Argentine satellite company Satellogic.








​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217295485939200010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217290436273938437

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

> *China to launch first private 5G satellite*
> By Kang Jia | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-12-12 17:37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first private 5G low-orbit broadband satellite has passed factory tests and is expected to be launched at the end of the year, chinanews.com reported.
> 
> It is China’s first satellite developed by a commercial aerospace company that weighs around 200 kg.
> 
> With a communication capacity of 10 gigabytes per second, the satellite will run along an orbit 1,200 kilometers above the earth, sending signals to a 300,000 square kilometer area roughly equal to 50 times the area of Shanghai.
> 
> The satellite, made by GalaxySpace, will be launched via the domestically made KZ-1A carrier rocket at the end of December.
> 
> Xu Ming, founder of GalaxySpace, said the launch of the satellite could mark the first step of its “space internet” project.
> 
> The company wants to develop more low-cost, high-performance 5G satellites in the future, so as to fill digital gaps and connect the world with the 5G satellite network, he added.
> 
> Low-orbit broadband communications satellites could overcome challenges that ground base stations currently confront in covering areas such as deserts and the ocean, and shed light on those living in places where communication signals rarely reach, the report said.


Breaking !!

林晓弈
14分钟前 来自 微博视频
今天10时59分左右，快舟一号甲运载火箭携带着银河航天的5G试验卫星成功起飞。
Today at around 10:59, KZ-1A rocket successfully lift off with Galaxy Space's 5G experimental satellite.

*Update:*


> China航天
> 9分钟前
> 【 “快舟•富强福”号火箭成功发射银河航天首发星】2020年1月16日11时02分，命名为“快舟•富强福”号的快舟一号甲遥九运载火箭，在酒泉卫星发射中心，以“一箭一星”的方式，将银河航天首发星送入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。这是2020年快舟火箭的第一次发射。“快舟·富强福”号发射的银河航天首发星，是由银河航天（北京）科技有限公司自主研发的对标国际先进水平的低轨宽带通信卫星，该卫星采用Q/V和Ka等通信频段，具备10Gbps速率的透明转发通信能力，可通过卫星终端为用户提供宽带通信服务。卫星入轨后，将在轨开展相关技术和业务验证


*China Aerospace*
9 minutes ago
[The “Kuaizhou FuQiangfu” rocket successfully launched GalaxySpace first satellite] At 11:02 on January 16, 2020, the commercially labelled as "FuQiangfu" KZ-1A-Y9 carrier rocket was launched at The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center using single rocket single satellite method to send the first satellite of GalaxySpace into a predetermined orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success. This is the first launch of Kuaizhou rocket in 2020. The first satellite of GalaxySpace launched by FuQiangfu is a low-orbit broadband communications satellite that is independently developed by GalaxySpace(Beijing) Technology Co., Ltd. and benchmarks at international advanced level. The satellite uses communication frequency bands such as Q/V and Ka, and has a transparent transmission capability of 10Gbps. It can provide users with broadband communication services through satellite terminals. After the satellite enters orbit, relevant technical and business operation verification will be carried out in orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Our space*
> 2 minutes ago from Weibo
> 
> [Four satellites! Good news from Liang Liangliang! ] At 10:53 on January 15, 2020, China used the Long March 2D rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to launch the sub-meter ultra-wide field-view commercial optical remote sensing satellite "Jilin No. 1" wide field-view-01 (also known as "Red Flag One—H9") and the mission was successfully completed. The mission also carried 3 small satellites NewSat7 / 8 satellite and Tian qiconstellation 05.
> This is the 325th space flight of the Long March series carrier rocket. (Photographed by Shi Yue) # 中国 航空 # # 我们 的 空间 #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Argentine satellite company Satellogic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217295485939200010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217290436273938437


林晓弈
31分钟前 来自 航天爱好者网超话
昨天发射的红旗-H9宽幅卫星彩色照来啦。航天爱好者网超话 
Here come color photo from Red Flag-H9 (also called Jilin-1kf01) satellite launched yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Our space*
> 2 minutes ago from Weibo
> 
> [Four satellites! Good news from Liang Liangliang! ] At 10:53 on January 15, 2020, China used the Long March 2D rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to launch the sub-meter ultra-wide field-view commercial optical remote sensing satellite "Jilin No. 1" wide field-view-01 (also known as "Red Flag One—H9") and the mission was successfully completed. The mission also carried 3 small satellites NewSat7 / 8 satellite and Tian qiconstellation 05.
> This is the 325th space flight of the Long March series carrier rocket. (Photographed by Shi Yue) # 中国 航空 # # 我们 的 空间 #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Argentine satellite company Satellogic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217295485939200010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217290436273938437




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217733226958999552China Science✔@PDChinaScience

China’s first commercial GNSS occultation sounding payload was successfully sent into planned orbit aboard a Long March 2D carrier rocket from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in N China’s on Wed, which will provide data services for global meteorological and earthquake forecasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China successfully launches new communication technology experiment satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-08 00:40:12|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> A new communication technology experiment satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 7, 2020. The satellite will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as high throughput technology test. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)
> 
> XICHANG, Jan. 7 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new communication technology experiment satellite into space from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 11:20 p.m. (Beijing Time), Tuesday.
> 
> The satellite has entered the preset orbit. It will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as high throughput technology test.
> 
> The satellite was launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket. It was the 324th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.
> 
> The new satellite and the carrier rocket were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219005979737698309

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

*China's space station core module, manned spacecraft arrive at launch site*

A core module prototype of China's space station and a prototype of China's new-generation manned spacecraft arrived at the launch site in south China's Hainan Province after a week of ocean and rail transport, the China Manned Space Engineering Office announced Monday.

The core module will take part in joint rehearsals with the Long March-5B carrier rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center while the new manned spacecraft will be launched by the rocket's maiden flight in the first half of this year.

This means the building of China's space station in space will begin soon, the CMSEO said.

The core module, named Tianhe (harmony of the heavens), will function as the command and control center of the space station. It is 16.6 meters long with a diameter of 4.2 meters and a takeoff weight of 22.5 tonnes.

As the largest spacecraft ever developed by China, Tianhe will accommodate three astronauts and serve as a space laboratory to carry out scientific research and technological verifications, the CMSEO said.

The new-generation manned spacecraft is 8.8 meters long and has a takeoff weight of 21.6 tonnes. It will be used for transporting crew to the space station and to conduct China's future manned lunar missions.

China is scheduled to complete the construction of the space station around 2022.

The Long March-5B rocket is scheduled to arrive at the launch site in early February, the CMSEO said. 

Source: Xinhua Editor: Han Jing


https://www.shine.cn/news/nation/2001210228/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219005979737698309


Somewhat related to the reconnaissance satellites, an article carried by the Sina Military:

我同步轨道侦察卫星分辨率或达10米 可识别外军航母

https://mil.sina.cn/sd/2020-01-19/detail-iihnzhha3437921.d.html

_China's geosynchronous orbit reconnaissance satellite has a resolution of up to 10 meters and can identify foreign aircraft carriers_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> Somewhat related to the reconnaissance satellites, an article carried by the Sina Military:
> 
> 我同步轨道侦察卫星分辨率或达10米 可识别外军航母
> 
> https://mil.sina.cn/sd/2020-01-19/detail-iihnzhha3437921.d.html
> 
> _China's geosynchronous orbit reconnaissance satellite has a resolution of up to 10 meters and can identify foreign aircraft carriers_


I believe the highest resolution GEOsat is in China?


----------



## Deino

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> *China's space station core module, manned spacecraft arrive at launch site*
> 
> A core module prototype of China's space station and a prototype of China's new-generation manned spacecraft arrived at the launch site in south China's Hainan Province after a week of ocean and rail transport, the China Manned Space Engineering Office announced Monday.
> 
> The core module will take part in joint rehearsals with the Long March-5B carrier rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center while the new manned spacecraft will be launched by the rocket's maiden flight in the first half of this year.
> 
> This means the building of China's space station in space will begin soon, the CMSEO said.
> 
> The core module, named Tianhe (harmony of the heavens), will function as the command and control center of the space station. It is 16.6 meters long with a diameter of 4.2 meters and a takeoff weight of 22.5 tonnes.
> 
> As the largest spacecraft ever developed by China, Tianhe will accommodate three astronauts and serve as a space laboratory to carry out scientific research and technological verifications, the CMSEO said.
> 
> The new-generation manned spacecraft is 8.8 meters long and has a takeoff weight of 21.6 tonnes. It will be used for transporting crew to the space station and to conduct China's future manned lunar missions.
> 
> China is scheduled to complete the construction of the space station around 2022.
> 
> The Long March-5B rocket is scheduled to arrive at the launch site in early February, the CMSEO said.
> 
> Source: Xinhua Editor: Han Jing
> 
> 
> https://www.shine.cn/news/nation/2001210228/



Any info on when this launch is scheduled?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Deino said:


> Any info on when this launch is scheduled?



Before February 10th 2020 in Wenchang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Four BeiDou satellites start operation in network*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-16 13:02:53|Editor: Xiaoxia

BEIJING, Feb. 16 (Xinhua) -- Four satellites of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) have recently passed tests in orbit and started operation in the network, according to China's Satellite Navigation System Management Office.

The four satellites include the 41st, 49th, 50th and 51st satellites of the BDS family.

The 41st BDS satellite, launched on Nov. 1, 2018, is operating in geostationary orbit, and the 49th satellite was sent into inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit on Nov. 5, 2019. Both of them were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The 50th and the 51st BDS satellites, launched on Nov. 23, 2019, are operating in medium Earth orbit, and were developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Over the past two years, China has successfully sent 28 BDS-3 satellites and two BDS-2 satellites into orbit.

China plans to launch another two BDS satellites into geostationary orbit in the first half of this year to complete the global network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches 4 new technology experiment satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-20 06:26:14|Editor: Mu Xuequan

XICHANG, Feb. 20 (Xinhua) -- China sent four new technology experiment satellites into planned orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province Thursday.

The satellites, launched by a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 5:07 a.m. (Beijing Time), will be mainly used for the new Earth-observation technology experiment.

The carrier rocket and two of the satellites were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, the other two satellites were respectively developed by the Harbin Institute of Technology and the DFH Satellite Co. Ltd.

Thursday's launch was the 326th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 林晓弈
> 31分钟前 来自 航天爱好者网超话
> 昨天发射的红旗-H9宽幅卫星彩色照来啦。航天爱好者网超话
> Here come color photo from Red Flag-H9 (also called Jilin-1kf01) satellite launched yesterday.


New picture after calibration for one month.

*下面展示“红旗一号-H9”宽幅型卫星高清样图,整张图像从卫星一次过境推扫的条带中截取，覆盖面积为136km×136km，选取图像中9个局部进行高清展示。*





*洛杉矶国际机场*





*新洛杉矶公羊体育场*





*炼油厂*





*长滩港口*





*圣贝纳迪诺国际机场*





*供电站*





*兰开斯特农田*





*德尔瑟-太阳能发电设施*





*洛杉矶市中心*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

Long March 7A (CZ-7A). Not long to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

21:29, 09-Mar-2020
*China launches penultimate BeiDou-3 navigation system satellite*
Updated 23:02, 09-Mar-2020
By Wu Lei, Cao Qingqing




China successfully sent the penultimate satellite for its third-generation BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS-3) into space on Monday, paving the way for its completion and full global coverage in May. 

The satellite, which is the 54th of the BDS, blasted off on a Long March 3B rocket at 7:55 p.m. BJT from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwestern China. 



The launch team on site. /Courtesy of China Academy of Space Technology

It's the second geostationary satellite of BDS-3, and is the one with the largest size, the longest designed service life and the most functions, meaning it has broad prospects for application according to its developer, the China Academy of Space Technology. 

It features major functions such as radio navigation, radio determination, satellite-based augmentation, precise point positioning, power enhancement and time synchronization and positioning between stations. These functions will be largely applied to fields including communication, power, finance, surveying and mapping, transportation, fishery, agriculture, and forestry. 

The last geostationary satellite of BDS-3 will be launched in May, by which time the whole system will be completed, according to the China Satellite Navigation Office (CSNO). 

The BDS-3 system will eventually consist of a total of 30 satellites, including 24 medium earth-orbit satellites, three geostationary earth-orbit satellites and three inclined geosynchronous earth-orbit satellites.

Space engineers overcame difficulties during the novel coronavirus epidemic to ensure the success of the mission.



The launch team on site. /Courtesy of China Academy of Space Technology

*BDS' development over the past 20 years *

As China's self-developed space-based navigation system, the BDS is one of the four global navigation networks along with the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo. 

Since 2000, when the first BeiDou satellite entered orbit, China has launched 58 satellites－including four experimental ones. Its development has been through three phases - from the first generation, or BDS-1, to the current BDS-3.

The BDS-1 offered limited coverage and navigation services since 2000 mainly for users in China and neighboring regions, and was decommissioned at the end of 2012.

The BDS-2 began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and other parts of the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012. 

The BDS-3 has been designed for global coverage constellation. The first BDS-3 satellite was launched in March 2015. At the end of 2018, it started to provide global services. 

More than six million cars, taxis, buses and trucks equipped with BeiDou terminals receive information about recommended routes sent by the Ministry of Transport on a daily basis. They can also check the routes already traveled over the past two weeks. 

The system has also been playing a helpful role in the fight against the ongoing novel coronavirus outbreak in China, the CSNO noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 15分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器 已编辑
> #看发射# 【
> 
> 
> 
> 圆满成功！长二丙“一箭三星”发射遥感三十号06组卫星】3月24日11时43分，西昌卫星发射中心，长征二号丙运载火箭成功将遥感三十号06组卫星送入预定轨道。长二丙火箭由航天科技集团一院抓总研制，本次任务搭载验证一子级剩余推进剂再入排放技术，持续提升落区安全性。此次是今年长二丙执行的第一次宇航发射任务，也是长征系列运载火箭的第329次航天飞行。


*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
15 minutes ago
# 看 播 # [[Wuwu] a complete success! LM-2C Launches Remote Sensing Group 30 06 Satellites] At 11:43 on March 24th, the Xichang Satellite Launch Center and Long March 2C Carrier Rocket successfully launched Remote Sensing 30 Group 06 (YG-30 06) satellites into scheduled orbits. The LM-2C rocket was developed by the First Academy of the Aerospace Science and Technology Group. This mission is tasked with the verification of first-stage excess propellant re-entry discharge technology to continuously improve the drop zone safety. This is the first space launch mission carried out by LM-2C this year, and it is also the 329th space flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251563641675096066


----------



## bahadur999

*China's first Mars exploration mission named Tianwen-1*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-04-24 13:30:20|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 24 (Xinhua) -- China's first Mars exploration mission has been named Tianwen-1, announced the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Friday, China's Space Day.

The name comes from the long poem "Tianwen," meaning Questions to Heaven, written by Qu Yuan (about 340-278 BC), one of the greatest poets of ancient China.

In "Tianwen," Qu Yuan raised a series of questions in verse involving the sky, stars, natural phenomena, myths and the real world, showing his doubts about some traditional concepts and the spirit of seeking the truth.

CNSA said all of China's planetary exploration missions in the future will be named the Tianwen series, signifying the Chinese nation's perseverance in pursuing truth and science and exploring nature and the universe.

CNSA also unveiled the logo of China's planetary exploration missions, featuring the letter C, signifying China, international cooperation and capacity of entering space.

China plans to launch the Mars probe in 2020, aiming to complete orbiting, landing and roving in one mission.

Since 2016, China has set April 24 as the country's Space Day to mark the launch of its first satellite Dongfanghong-1 into space on April 24, 1970. This year is the 50th anniversary of the start of China's entry into space.

The various activities on Space Day have become a window for the Chinese public and the world to get a better understanding of China's aerospace progress.

Zhang Kejian, head of CNSA, said that over the past 50 years, Chinese space engineers and scientists have overcome various difficulties and achieved aerospace development through self-reliance and independent innovation.

He said CNSA is willing to work together with the international community to make new and greater contributions to exploring the mysteries of the universe and promoting human welfare on the basis of equality, mutual benefit, peaceful utilization and inclusive development.

Anatoly Ivanishin and Ivan Wagner, the Russian crew members of the International Space Station, sent a congratulatory video to China from the space station.

The achievements of China over the 50 years of the establishment of the national space program deserve to be recognized and respected. Although humankind is now facing a severe crisis related to the epidemiological threat, such important anniversaries should not be overshadowed, said the astronauts.

"The fact that the whole country celebrates it allows us to believe not only in overcoming this situation as soon as possible and returning to normal life, but also in successfully solving all future tasks and problems that will be faced by our planet," the astronauts said.

Other space officials and personnel from the UN Office for Outer Space Affairs, the International Astronautical Federation, the European Space Agency, the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization, Brazil, France, Pakistan and Russia also sent congratulatory videos or letters, and expressed the hope to strengthen aerospace cooperation with China. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255085253288439808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

The CZ-5B carrier rocket will carry out its maiden lunch in the evening of 05 May?!

From lqy on 04 May:

预祝明天发射成功!
(I wish a successful lunch tomorrow!)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257327428579389440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1257545926358568961

https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1257545926358568961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1257545926358568961


Look at the smokes around CZ-5B… preparing the carrier rocket for the next few hour great show??? Supposedly launched at 20:00 BJT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257580945021886465
CCTV live link ->

https://live.weibo.com/show?id=1042152:2f4f125a6f89ad03502993268c63b797
http://live.weibo.com/show?id=1042152:b3fd988e20c325f63ba528be8203d3d0


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257597587378536448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Lift-off at 6:00 BJT.




​*Update from weibo account of a CASC employee:*
@大脚丫的汤婆婆
6分钟前 来自 Android
热烈祝贺长五B首飞成功，新一代载人试验船已经成功入轨，为前线的战友点赞！
6 min ago
Warm congratulations on the success of the first flight of CZ-5B, the new generation of manned spaceship has been successfully put into orbit, upvote for our front line comrades!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257616512195543042

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

What a great day ... and I was at school! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257637004654804992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257635260780732416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257651006348898305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257626255157010433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257647682753114113

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

16:30, 05-May-2020
*China launches redesigned manned spaceship with new heavy rocket*
Updated 19:29, 05-May-2020
By Gong Zhe, Ning Hong



Photo by Tu Haichao

China's manned space program has taken another step forward by launching a new generation manned spaceship with a new type of heavy rocket.

The Long March-5B rocket was launched on Tuesday at 6 p.m. BJT (10:00 UTC) from the Wenchang Space Launch Site.

The rocket is the fourth variant of the Long March-5 (LM-5) series. With the letter B added to its name, the rocket has been modified to make it capable of sending the test model of China's new manned spaceship.

The Central Committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC), State Council and Central Military Commission sent a congratulatory message hailing the successful launch and expressed appreciation to all the personnel for their devotion.

The successful flight inaugurates the "third step" of China's manned space program, which lays a firm foundation for China's development strategy, according to the message.

It spoke highly of the arduous task taken by researchers, hoping that they will continue to work under the leadership of the CPC with Comrade Xi Jinping at the core and make new breakthroughs.

*What's new?*

The biggest difference between LM-5 and 5B is that the 5B only has one and a half stages compared to two of the LM-5.

The "half stage" consists of four 3.35-meter-diameter boosters attached to the core stage.

With the modification applied, the 5B became three meters shorter and about 20 tons lighter than the LM-5. The rocket is nearly 54 meters in height, about the size of the 18-story building.

The lack of additional stages makes it harder to be launched to the correct height. Since it can only be ignited once, there's no way to re-maneuver it after the initial launch. Everything has to be perfect.

The engines of the rocket are also new models. Two YF-77 hydrogen oxygen engines were installed in the core stage, and two YF-100 kerosene and liquid oxygen engines were installed for each of the four boosters.






The four boosters on the LM-5B heavy rocket. /Photo by Tu Haichao

*What is a heavy rocket?*

Heavy rockets are different from normal rockets due to their larger capacity. A heavy rocket can carry more than 20 tons of payloads, like satellites, probes and spaceships. The capacity is larger than 10 average-sized cars.

The LM-5B rocket has the biggest boost power in the Long March series. It can deliver no less than 22 tons of payload at a time to low-earth orbits (LEO). It's main focus will be a 200 to 400 kilometer orbit near Earth.

Other rocket makers around the world also build heavy rockets, including the Falcon Heavy from SpaceX, the Ariane series from European Space Agency (ESA) and many more.

*What's the payload?*

The rocket carries a test model of China's manned spaceship designed for the future space station.






Early test of China's new manned spaceship /CGTN

The redesign focused mainly on safety measures and a more comfortable living condition for astronauts.

The model is nine meters long and can hold as many as seven astronauts. But in this mission, it carries no one since it's only a test.

The ship will stay in space for two days making multiple automatic orbit maneuvers.

What's more, the new ship is reusable thanks to its modular design. The thermal-protective coating and be reapplied after being burned-out during re-entry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Hope !







Now CSS (Chinese Large Modular Space Station) will become Reality

Instead of crying for not being included in the international space station, They built their own. Only a true leader has that Courage and Determination.
A Strong Nation with Strong people indeed Respect !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Malfunction occurs during cargo return capsule re-entry: CMSA*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/6 16:27:08



A visual depiction of the cargo return capsule’s re-entry to Earth Photo: China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation

A test version of China's first flexible and inflatable cargo return capsule which was launched into orbit on Tuesday by the Long March-5B's maiden flight, experienced failure during its re-entry to Earth due to an unknown malfunction, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) announced on Wednesday.

The cause of the malfunction is now under investigation, CMSA said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *Malfunction occurs during cargo return capsule re-entry: CMSA*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/6 16:27:08
> 
> 
> 
> A visual depiction of the cargo return capsule’s re-entry to Earth Photo: China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation
> 
> A test version of China's first flexible and inflatable cargo return capsule which was launched into orbit on Tuesday by the Long March-5B's maiden flight, experienced failure during its re-entry to Earth due to an unknown malfunction, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) announced on Wednesday.
> 
> The cause of the malfunction is now under investigation, CMSA said.


Inflatable heat shield seems like a new technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## enroger

Han Patriot said:


> Inflatable heat shield seems like a new technology.



This is as new as it gets. NASA proposed it some years ago, but this is the first orbital test of such technology. Much lighter than conventional ceramics/ablative heat shields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

enroger said:


> This is as new as it gets. NASA proposed it some years ago, but this is the first orbital test of such technology. Much lighter than conventional ceramics/ablative heat shields.


Well, we need to start taking risk in innovation, else we will always become followers. As long as the new manned spacecraft works, we will work out the kinks with the heat shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## enroger

Han Patriot said:


> Well, we need to start taking risk in innovation, else we will always become followers. As long as the new manned spacecraft works, we will work out the kinks with the heat shield.



True. Just to clarify, the new spacecraft still uses conventional heatshield, the inflatable heat shield is a separate module piggybacked on this flight. The new spaceship is in a high elliptic orbit, testing high speed re-entry a few days later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Ahhh icic. So the new spacecraft is still operational.

Ahhh icic. So the new spacecraft is still operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Han Patriot said:


> Ahhh icic. So the new spacecraft is still operational.
> 
> Ahhh icic. So the new spacecraft is still operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Han Patriot said:


> Ahhh icic. So the new spacecraft is still operational.
> 
> Ahhh icic. So the new spacecraft is still operational.



There were TWO payloads at the current mission: manned spacecraft and return cargo capsule, both are prototypes for testing. 

The Manned Spacecraft (prototype), which may do reentry on 08 May, still uses the conventional heat shield, developed by the Fifth Institute of CASC. 

The problematic one was the return CARGO capsule, tested with the brandnew, inflatable heat shield, developed by CASIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

The Next Gen Manned Spacecraft in High Orbit right now, All Systems Normal and Good. Ready to make another three orbital lifts and braking action before finally landing tomorrow.

_At present, the new-generation manned spacecraft test ship has stable attitude, normal power supply, measurement and control links, etc., and the whole ship is in good condition. Subsequent to the plan, three orbital lifts will be implemented, and finally the brakes will be carried out at a remote location before returning to the intended landing zone. #中国航天#中国载人航天 #LongMarch5B#CNSA#CASC_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257993726468726786

























*Credit photos to NWPU Photography Association @SteveXyh Sina Weibo

*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Space 3D printing boosts China's latest manned spacecraft venture*
2020-05-06 17:06:23 Ecns.cn Editor : Mo Hong'e




Experiment equipments were installed in the manned spacecraft. (Photo provided to China News Service)

(ECNS)-- China's new large carrier rocket Long March-5B conducted its maiden flight on Tuesday, with space 3D printing applied inside the experimental manned spacecraft, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

With the rapid development of 3D printing technology, it is becoming possible to print spacecraft parts in space.

The research team at CAS's Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization developed "in-orbit fine forming experiment equipment," combining in-orbit manufacturing technology with stereoscopic lithography 3D printing, overcoming the major challenge of weightlessness in space.

Experiments in material friction and microgravity were also conducted.

The new technologies will pave the way for further construction of China's space station and offer prospective research and technical test data.

The Long March-5B carrier rocket blasted off from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province. 

The new manned spacecraft is designed to adapt to multiple tasks including low-Earth orbit missions and deep-space explorations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258207666062553088

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258207666062553088


That's some pretty advanced shit man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

samsara said:


> There were TWO payloads at the current mission: manned spacecraft and return cargo capsule, both are prototypes for testing.
> 
> The Manned Spacecraft (prototype), which may do reentry on 08 May, still uses the conventional heat shield, developed by the Fifth Institute of CASC.
> 
> The problematic one was the return CARGO capsule, tested with the brandnew, inflatable heat shield, developed by CASIC.


Then who (what academy), within CASIC developed the CARGO capsule?


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258351234328563712

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOTUU

*中国新一代载人飞船试验船成功返回 https://www.guancha.cn/politics/2020_05_08_549656.shtml*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Trial version of China's new-generation spaceship safely returns to Earth*
By Deng Xiaoci Source: Published: 2020/5/8 14:12:21

*Successful maiden flight verifies world-beating capabilities
*


Visual conceptual picture of the new manned spaceship Photo: China Academy of Space Technology

The trial version of China's new-generation manned spaceship, which was launched by the Long March-5B in its maiden flight on Tuesday, has successfully made its re-entry to Earth and returned to its designated landing site at 1:49 pm Friday, China's Manned Space Agency announced.

After a flight of two days and 19 hours, re-entry capsule of the new spaceship smoothly returned to the Dongfeng landing site in the desert of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Friday, under the precise direction of the Beijing Aerospace Flight Control Center.

The new spaceship, which is designed with the aim of supporting China's future manned landing mission on the moon, took an unprecedented large elliptical orbit with an apogee of 8,000 kilometers and a perigee of about 400 kilometers, according to the Beijing Aerospace Flight Control Center. During its in-orbit flight, the spaceship adopted a brand-new autonomous orbit control and guided return system.

The maiden flight mission of the new-generation experimental spaceship has verified that major technical indicators have reached a world-beating level, the Global Times learned from the spaceship developer, the China Academy of Space Technology under state-owned space contractor China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Friday.

The academy also revealed that the new spaceship is no less than other international advanced space shuttles, and it possesses the capabilities of adapting to different missions, enhanced mobility in orbit, and can perform landings on both ground and water surfaces.

To ensure the safety and stability of the spaceship's flight, the Beijing center has also designed a series of back-up adjustment strategies to manually re-construct an emergency response orbit within seconds in order to protect the spaceship.

The Beijing center, using real-time data transmitted from the spaceship, has drawn up different plans to respond to normal and emergency re-entry situations. The center had been making forecast reports on the precise landing point while directing the measurement and control stations.

*An upgrade, not a replacement*

According to a statement provided by its developer, the CASC, compared to the older version spaceship Shenzhou, the new spaceship is not only capable of sending and bringing back astronauts to and from the Chinese space station at an orbit of 400 kilometers above the Earth, it can also perform missions including manned landing on the moon, which is 380,000 kilometers away from the Earth, and even probe into deeper space.

The new spaceship can also bring cargo back to the Earth from the space station, meaning it has a "crew plus cargo" capability, unlike the Tianzhou spaceship, according to the CASC.

The new spaceship is not a replacement for the old one, but the two are meant to complement each other, offering more options for China's manned space projects and meeting requirements for different space missions.

According to the CASC, the new spaceship is reusable, which can reduce costs and solve the issue of how to make space entry more secure, comfortable, smart and economical, which will significantly enhance the country's manned space entry and return transport capability.

The new spaceship is 9 meters in height, weighs 20 tons, and will be able to send six to seven astronauts into Low Earth Orbit (LEO) at one go in the future, the CASC statement said.

The new spaceship is composed of two capsules - a re-entry capsule, which is the command center of the spaceship and also the living space for astronauts, and a service capsule, which is in charge of power supply.

The living space for astronauts in the new vessel is more spacious than on the Shenzhou spaceship, and the re-entry capsule can be separated for different functions according to mission requirements, such as a working zone, an entertainment zone with large interactive screen, and even a dining area, which will make the space journey for astronauts more comfortable.

*In-orbit manufacturing*

Space science experiments, including space 3D printing, were conducted in the experimental spacecraft during its flight.

According to the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization, Chinese Academy of Sciences, which designed the experiment, these 3D printing experiment aims to study the possibility of "self-sufficiency" by building parts for the spacecraft in order to address the problem of "long supply lines" during space exploration missions.

The CAS research team told the Global Times in a statement that the 3D print experiment they conducted on board the new spaceship was the first time in the world such technology was adopted to conduct in-orbit manufacturing of metal/ceramic composite materials with a nanometer level precision.

National broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Thursday that the experiment was successfully conducted in a microgravity environment.

During the flight, the experiment to establish a super-speed local area network equivalent to 1,000 Mbit/s, across all systems on board the spaceship, was successfully conducted, which marked a national first.

During the experiment, multiple functions including clock synchronization, multi-source data sampling and high-definition image transmission were verified.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


>


It's double the size of Shenzhou

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Ever heard of this company?

https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk...ic-energy-prepares-ceres1-rocket-first-launch


----------



## kuge

it looks like badly scarred?


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258687107708551168

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258695598838099968

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## enroger

kuge said:


> it looks like badly scarred?



The outer shell is ablative heat shield, it's supposed to look like shit after re-entry, especially a high speed one. It is detachable so the spacecraft itself is re-usable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258697492901892097

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Via weibo's angadow. Said he heard that SAC has something new.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> Via weibo's angadow. Said he heard that SAC has something new.


Hmm looks like a spaceplane.


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China tests 3D printing in space for first time*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-05-09 17:12:32|Editor: huaxia



The space 3D printing system in a ground test (Photo provided to Xinhua)

*China's first in-orbit 3D printing test has realized space 3D printing of continuous carbon fiber reinforced polymer composites for the first time in the world.*

BEIJING, May 9 (Xinhua) -- A "space 3D printer" developed independently by China and two samples it printed in orbit successfully returned to Earth Friday, according to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

They came back in the return capsule of China's new-generation manned spaceship for testing, which was launched from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in southern China's island province of Hainan on Tuesday and touched down at the Dongfeng landing site in northern China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Friday.



The space 3D printing system in a ground test (Photo provided to Xinhua)

It is China's first in-orbit 3D printing test, which has realized space 3D printing of continuous carbon fiber reinforced polymer composites for the first time in the world.

Developed by a research institute of the CAST, the 3D printing system completed the scheduled tasks in orbit at 1:58 a.m. on Thursday. The images transmitted by the experimental spaceship showed that the two samples were printed successfully and could be distinguished clearly.



A sample printed in orbit (Photo provided to Xinhua)



A sample printed in orbit (Photo provided to Xinhua)

Researchers will further check the performance of the returned printer and printed samples and give a comprehensive evaluation.

Carbon fiber has been widely applied in aerospace as a lightweight and high-strength material. Continuous carbon fiber is of great significance in improving the performance of composite materials.

The two samples in the test are both printed out of continuous carbon fiber filament materials, which will lay an important technical foundation for the application of 3D printing of composite materials in the future.

The printing system has also realized the automatic control of the whole process, according to the CAST.

The previous 3D printing experiments in microgravity all involved people, who could intervene when errors occurred in either activating, heating up the equipment or printing. This time, the system has completed all the scheduled tasks unattended, providing an important technical reference for the follow-up space 3D printing tasks in its structure, motion control, lighting and camera monitoring, the CAST said.

The system has also been tested more comprehensively than previous ones, as the new spaceship could provide a relatively longer microgravity environment after entering orbit.

Previous experiments were mostly conducted in weightless flights. A weightless flight usually includes dozens of parabolic maneuvers, each creating only about 20 seconds of microgravity.

This test can not only examine the material forming process, but also test the reliability, movement accuracy and material quality of the printing system, the CAST said.

The returned samples can directly show the influence of microgravity on materials, structural mechanism, movement control and shape forming, with the experience more suitable to be applied in extra-vehicular activities and in-orbit construction of large structures, it said.



The CubeSat deployer based on the metal 3D printing technology in a ground test (Photo provided to Xinhua)

The experimental spaceship also carried a CubeSat deployer based on the metal 3D printing technology.

A deployer connects a CubeSat, a type of miniaturized satellite, and its transport vehicle. Whether a deployer can reduce vibration in launching, release a CubeSat and transmit the separation signal accurately is the key to a successful CubeSat launch.

The in-orbit flight has helped test the structural strength, material performance and space environment adaptability of the 3D printed deployer, which is developed by Beijing CoSats Space Technology Co., Ltd., a commercial aerospace company.

"The 3D printed deployer is half the weight of a traditionally manufactured one, and the production cycle is shortened from the past few months to one week. The 3D printing technology will have a more and more attractive prospect in aerospace applications," said Bai Ruixue, COO of CoSats.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's new ocean-monitoring satellite passes factory tests*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-05-09 17:33:22|Editor: huaxia



File photo shows that a Long March-2C rocket carrying the HY-1C satellite took off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2018. (Xinhua/Zheng Taotao)

BEIJING, May 9 (Xinhua) -- China's new ocean-monitoring satellite HY-1D has passed factory tests, paving way for its launch at a suitable time, the Ministry of National Resources said Saturday.

It is the country's fourth satellite for monitoring ocean color and an operational satellite for China's civil space infrastructure system, according to the National Satellite Ocean Application Center under the ministry.

Satellite HY-1C, launched in 2018, and HY-1D will form China's first civil-use satellite constellation for ocean monitoring to increase its global observation coverage, said a source of the center.

Once in orbit, it will provide data on ocean color and water temperature for the resource and environment surveys in China's offshore waters, islands and coastal areas.

The data may also be used to facilitate marine disaster prevention and mitigation, sustainable utilization of marine resources, marine ecological early warning and environmental protection, the center source said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aspen

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258695598838099968



Incredible video, congrats to China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## laser911

JSCh said:


> Via weibo's angadow. Said he heard that SAC has something new.


Got some news said it is going to launch end of this month or June.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOTUU

https://v.qq.com/x/page/q0964fp951c.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Now i understand why this new spaceship is so important, the basis for moonlandings depend on it. They definitely have another version for moon landing. It's going the Orion way.


----------



## samsara

TOTUU said:


> https://v.qq.com/x/page/q0964fp951c.html


面对面 | 专访张柏楠: 新一代载人飞船试验船背后的故事
https://v.qq.com/x/page/q0964fp951c.html

_Face to face interview with Zhang Bonan: the story behind the new generation of manned spacecraft test ship_


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科工
> 17分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器
> #行云二号01/02星发射成功#【 “快舟”火箭发射“行云”双星圆满成功！天基物联网星座来了！】2020年5月12日9时16分，在酒泉卫星发射中心，冠名为“快舟·传祺GS4号”的快舟一号甲运载火箭以“一箭双星”方式，将“行云二号”01星（命名为武汉号）和“行云二号”02星两颗卫星送入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。
> “行云二号”01星、02星的成功发射，标志着中国航天科工集团有限公司“五云一车”系列商业航天工程取得又一重大进展，作为中国航天科工天基物联网星座的首发星——“行云二号”正式展开在轨技术验证和应用测试。
> 本次发射的快舟火箭箭体涂刷了“致敬医护工作者群像”，以航天人特有的方式，致敬最美逆行者，致敬白衣天使！（视频：朱枫）@快舟火箭首席科学家助理 @国资小新 @我们的太空 @微博政务 @微博航空航天 @头条新闻 L中国航天科工的微博视频


*Machine Translate:

China Aerospace Science and Industry
16 minutes ago *
# 行 云 二号 01/02 星 Launch successful # 【Kuaizhou rocket launch "Xingyun" double star was a complete success! The space-based IoT constellation is here! 】 At 9:16 on May 12, 2020, at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, the Kuaizhou 1A launch vehicle, titled "Kuaizhou · Chuanqi GS4", used the "One Arrow, Two Stars" approach to launch the two satellites, "Xingyun-2" 01 (named Wuhan) and "Xingyun-2" 02, were put into a predetermined orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success.
The successful launch of the "Xingyun 2" 01 and 02 satellites marked another major progress in the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation's "Five Clouds and One Vehicle" series of commercial aerospace projects, as first satellite of CASIC space-based IoT constellation, "Xingyun No. 2" officially started the on-orbit technical verification and application testing mission.
The body of the Kuaizhou rocket launched this time was painted with "Salute to the Medical Workers Group Portrait", in a unique way by the aerospace industry to pay tribute to the most beautiful "retrogrades" and to the angel in white! (Video: Zhu Feng)
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260023390192074755

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260045257456209920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches first satellites for new generation space-borne IoT project*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/12 10:54:00

*Developer names one satellite after Wuhan, in honor of sacrifices made during the epidemic*




Photo:courtesy of CASIC

China has successfully launched the first two communication satellites for its new space-based Internet-of-Things (IoT) project into designated orbit on Tuesday, with the first one named after its birthplace Wuhan, a city once hit hard by the COVID-19, according to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), the developer.

The two satellites were launched by the country's Kuaizhou-1A commercial carrier rocket, which was also developed by the Wuhan-based Sanjiang Group under the CASIC, on Tuesday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China's Gansu Province.

The completion of the Tuesday's mission marks the beginning of China's new generation spaceborne IoT project, codenamed the "Xingyun Engineering" project.

"Xingyun" project is developed by CASIC with a network of 80 low-orbit communication satellites,

The satellites will be used to test applications in multiple fields, such as intelligent container monitoring, polar environmental monitoring, meteorological forecasting as well as marine transport communication, and lay a foundation for the following space-based IoT network.

CASIC told the Global Times on Tuesday in a statement that the construction of an 80-satellite network will be completed by around 2023, and will provide a solution to current "communication blind spots."

IoT services have been strained by poor coverage of ground-based cellular communication networks that are effective by only 20 percent on the ground, and less than 5 percent at sea globally.

The Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket that participated in the launch mission is also developed by CASIC, which is mainly used to launch 300-kilogram level satellites into lower orbits, and the solid propellant rocket model has successfully conducted 8 launch missions.



Conceptual image of the Xingyun-2 satellites and network. Photo: Courtesy of CASIC

Interestingly, the Wuhan-based Sanjiang Group has named the Xingyun-2 01 satellite after Wuhan, in order to promote and celebrate the city's orderly resumption of work and production in the wake of a successful curbing of the epidemic.

The rocket body has been painted with slogans that read "Heroic Wuhan, Great China" and "Tribute to the medical workers," to honor the city, its people and all medical professionals who fought together in solidarity claiming victory in the epidemic battle.

The Global Times reporter also learned from CASIC that the Wuhan-based manufacturing complex for the Kuaizhou rocket series is near completion and in a final acceptance check stage.

The new complex will have an initial capacity of manufacturing 20 solid propellant rockets after becoming operational, CASIC told the Global Times in a statement.

The project was launched in May 2017 and was scheduled to be delivered by the end of February this year. However, impacted by the COVID-19 pandemic, the complex is expected to complete the acceptance check by May and become fully operational before the end of 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## enroger

Han Patriot said:


> Now i understand why this new spaceship is so important, the basis for moonlandings depend on it. They definitely have another version for moon landing. It's going the Orion way.



This one is rated for deep space mission. Now all we need is heavy launcher and lander, either the 921 two launch or LM-9 single launch architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260058132220383232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laser911

Chinese Space station is currently being assembled. It is going to have 1 core module and 2 laboratory modules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

*China to launch last satellite in the Beidou-3 Navigation Satellite System in June*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/15 12:56:33





China launches a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 9, 2020, only one step away from completing the whole global system. The satellite, the 54th of the BeiDou family, was sent into a geostationary orbit as planned by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. The newly launched satellite is the second geostationary earth orbit satellite of the BDS-3 system, and the last one is expected to be launched in May. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)


China will launch in June the last satellite for Beidou-3 Navigation Satellite System, an array of 30 satellites that will provide services to global users, an official said.

Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office said the Beidou-3 Navigation Satellite System will consist of 30 satellites, and 29 satellites are now in orbit. The last satellite is expected to complete the network after its launch in June, according to CCTV.com.

"The satellite and rocket have been moved to the launch site, and we are making all preparations before launch, which is expected to be implemented as planned," he said.

The last satellite of the Beidou-3 satellites is to be launched is a geostationary orbit. Prior to this, China's Beidou-1 and Beidou-2 system provided services to the world.

"After the launch of the last satellite, we will later announce the completion of the global system and provide all Beidou services, such as high-precision services," Ran added. 

China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) is one of the four space-based GNSSs in the world, which includes the US' GPS, Russia's GLONASS, and the European Union's Galileo. The BDS system started to provide global service at the end of 2018, as the construction of the BDS-3 primary system had been completed by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Largest satellite completes testing*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2020-05-20 09:18



Shijian 13, China's most advanced communications satellite, is launched at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province on Wednesday.[Photo/VCG]

China's biggest, heaviest and most advanced satellite has completed all of its major technology demonstrations and verifications, a testament to the efficient design of the country's new-generation satellite platform, the DFH 5, according to the China Academy of Space Technology.

Shijian 20, a technology demonstration satellite developed by the Beijing-based academy, is tasked with conducting 84 in-orbit tests and experiments. As of now, all the major tests have been completed with "satisfactory results", the academy said in a statement.

The finished tasks included the first orbital demonstrations for ultra-high-capacity communications, ultra-high-speed laser communications, electric propulsion and other advanced technologies.

The results displayed the reliability and capability of the DFH 5 platform and proved the efficiency of several key space-based technologies and new equipment, the statement said, adding that the satellite will continue to conduct other tests and experiments.

Shijian 20 was lifted by a Long March 5 carrier rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Dec 27 and reached its preset position in a geosynchronous orbit about 36,000 kilometers above the Earth in early January.

With a designed life span of 16 years, it is the second satellite based on the DFH 5 after the Shijian 18 was lost during the Long March 5's ill-fated second flight in July 2017.

With a liftoff weight of more than 8 metric tons, the satellite carries more than 10 world-class technological payloads and is equipped with the country's largest, longest and most sophisticated solar arrays.

Li Feng, chief designer of the Shijian 20, said that some of the tests and experiments are cutting-edge and strategically significant, and their results will be useful in the research and development of next-generation space technologies.

Wang Mian, a satellite designer at the academy, explained that the ultra-high-speed laser communications technologies feature superfast data transmission, high security and good anti-electromagnetic interference capability. The in-orbit experiments for the next-generation technologies laid a solid foundation for China to build space-based high-speed communication and internet networks.

The electric propulsion technology also has huge potential in the space industry because it enables spacecraft to save a lot of space used by fuel storage and give that space to mission payloads.

Consequently, the weight of the satellite can be substantially decreased, so a rocket can send two satellites into orbit at the same time, or a launch contractor can use a smaller rocket to carry the satellite, which will greatly reduce launch costs, designers said.

Zhou Zhicheng, chief engineer at the China Academy of Space Technology and project manager of Shijian 20, said that compared with DFH 5's predecessors, the new platform features a larger carrying capacity, higher transmission capability and longer life span and will better serve the needs of high-capacity satellites over the next 20 years.

Hao Yanyan, a supervisor in the Shijian 20 program, said each DFH 5-based satellite is three times stronger than those developed on its most recent predecessor, DFH 4, in regards to operational capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Trial version of China's new-generation spaceship safely returns to Earth*
> By Deng Xiaoci Source: Published: 2020/5/8 14:12:21
> 
> *Successful maiden flight verifies world-beating capabilities
> *
> 
> 
> Visual conceptual picture of the new manned spaceship Photo: China Academy of Space Technology
> 
> The trial version of China's new-generation manned spaceship, which was launched by the Long March-5B in its maiden flight on Tuesday, has successfully made its re-entry to Earth and returned to its designated landing site at 1:49 pm Friday, China's Manned Space Agency announced.
> 
> After a flight of two days and 19 hours, re-entry capsule of the new spaceship smoothly returned to the Dongfeng landing site in the desert of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Friday, under the precise direction of the Beijing Aerospace Flight Control Center.
> 
> The new spaceship, which is designed with the aim of supporting China's future manned landing mission on the moon, took an unprecedented large elliptical orbit with an apogee of 8,000 kilometers and a perigee of about 400 kilometers, according to the Beijing Aerospace Flight Control Center. During its in-orbit flight, the spaceship adopted a brand-new autonomous orbit control and guided return system.
> 
> The maiden flight mission of the new-generation experimental spaceship has verified that major technical indicators have reached a world-beating level, the Global Times learned from the spaceship developer, the China Academy of Space Technology under state-owned space contractor China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Friday.
> 
> The academy also revealed that the new spaceship is no less than other international advanced space shuttles, and it possesses the capabilities of adapting to different missions, enhanced mobility in orbit, and can perform landings on both ground and water surfaces.
> 
> To ensure the safety and stability of the spaceship's flight, the Beijing center has also designed a series of back-up adjustment strategies to manually re-construct an emergency response orbit within seconds in order to protect the spaceship.
> 
> The Beijing center, using real-time data transmitted from the spaceship, has drawn up different plans to respond to normal and emergency re-entry situations. The center had been making forecast reports on the precise landing point while directing the measurement and control stations.
> 
> *An upgrade, not a replacement*
> 
> According to a statement provided by its developer, the CASC, compared to the older version spaceship Shenzhou, the new spaceship is not only capable of sending and bringing back astronauts to and from the Chinese space station at an orbit of 400 kilometers above the Earth, it can also perform missions including manned landing on the moon, which is 380,000 kilometers away from the Earth, and even probe into deeper space.
> 
> The new spaceship can also bring cargo back to the Earth from the space station, meaning it has a "crew plus cargo" capability, unlike the Tianzhou spaceship, according to the CASC.
> 
> The new spaceship is not a replacement for the old one, but the two are meant to complement each other, offering more options for China's manned space projects and meeting requirements for different space missions.
> 
> According to the CASC, the new spaceship is reusable, which can reduce costs and solve the issue of how to make space entry more secure, comfortable, smart and economical, which will significantly enhance the country's manned space entry and return transport capability.
> 
> The new spaceship is 9 meters in height, weighs 20 tons, and will be able to send six to seven astronauts into Low Earth Orbit (LEO) at one go in the future, the CASC statement said.
> 
> The new spaceship is composed of two capsules - a re-entry capsule, which is the command center of the spaceship and also the living space for astronauts, and a service capsule, which is in charge of power supply.
> 
> The living space for astronauts in the new vessel is more spacious than on the Shenzhou spaceship, and the re-entry capsule can be separated for different functions according to mission requirements, such as a working zone, an entertainment zone with large interactive screen, and even a dining area, which will make the space journey for astronauts more comfortable.
> 
> *In-orbit manufacturing*
> 
> Space science experiments, including space 3D printing, were conducted in the experimental spacecraft during its flight.
> 
> According to the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization, Chinese Academy of Sciences, which designed the experiment, these 3D printing experiment aims to study the possibility of "self-sufficiency" by building parts for the spacecraft in order to address the problem of "long supply lines" during space exploration missions.
> 
> The CAS research team told the Global Times in a statement that the 3D print experiment they conducted on board the new spaceship was the first time in the world such technology was adopted to conduct in-orbit manufacturing of metal/ceramic composite materials with a nanometer level precision.
> 
> National broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Thursday that the experiment was successfully conducted in a microgravity environment.
> 
> During the flight, the experiment to establish a super-speed local area network equivalent to 1,000 Mbit/s, across all systems on board the spaceship, was successfully conducted, which marked a national first.
> 
> During the experiment, multiple functions including clock synchronization, multi-source data sampling and high-definition image transmission were verified.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266276644181819398Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

China on Saturday opened the re-entry capsule of a trial version of the country's new-generation manned #spaceship during a ceremony held in Beijing. A Pakistani flag onboard was handed to the country's ambassador to China, who was present at the ceremony. https://bit.ly/35FArMh 







https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1266276644181819398
3:54 PM - May 29, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266276644181819398Global Times✔@globaltimesnews
> 
> China on Saturday opened the re-entry capsule of a trial version of the country's new-generation manned #spaceship during a ceremony held in Beijing. A Pakistani flag onboard was handed to the country's ambassador to China, who was present at the ceremony. https://bit.ly/35FArMh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:54 PM - May 29, 2020


China really take Pakistan as an iron brother. The only country allowed to use beidou military signal and now a flag which flew with our most advanced space craft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China launches two new technology experiment satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-05-30 05:08:49|Editor: huaxia

XICHANG, May 30 (Xinhua) -- China sent two satellites into planned orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province Saturday.

The two new technology experiment satellites, launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 4:13 a.m. (Beijing Time), will be mainly used for the new Earth-observation technology experiment.

Saturday's launch was the 332nd mission of the Long March rocket series.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !!


> 央视新闻
> 4分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
> 【转起祝贺！#高分九号02星和德四号卫星成功发射#
> 
> 
> 
> 】今天16时53分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将高分九号02星、和德四号卫星送入预定轨道，发射获得圆满成功。转起！#为中国航天点赞#！
> 
> 
> 
> （总台央视记者刘芃利）


*CCTV News
4 minutes ago from Weibo *
[Congratulations! # 高分 九号 02 星 和 德 四 Satellite successfully launched # [威武]】 At 16:53 today, China successfully used the Long March 2D carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launched the GF-9-02 and Hede-4 satellite into planned orbit, and the launch was a complete success. Turn up! # 为 中国 航 点点 赞 #! [Like] (Liu Pengli, CCTV reporter at HQ)




​_Update 1: News report from Global Times._

*China sends new Earth observation and IoT satellites into space*
Source: Published: 2020/5/31 17:15:22

China successfully launched a high-resolution new Earth observation satellite, the Gaofen-9 02, as well as a narrowband Internet of Things (IoT) satellite named Hede-4 into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China's Gansu Province on Sunday around 4:53 pm.

The launch mission was carried out by a Long March-2D rocket, which marked the 333rd flight of the Long March carrier rocket family.

The Gaofen-9 02 is an optical remote sensing satellite that is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of less than a meter. It will be used in land survey, urban planning, road network design, agriculture, and disaster relief, and support the construction of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative.

The Hede-4 satellite is developed by the China Head Aerospace Technology Co from Beijing and is tasked with carrying out status collection of global ship naviga-tion and global flights as well as IoT information.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

16:01, 01-Jun-2020
*Expert explains China's first Mars mission between July and August*
By Guo Meiping, Gao Yun

China plans to launch its first Mars exploration mission Tianwen-1 between July and August, Bao Weimin, academician of Chinese Academy of Sciences and director of the Science and Technology Commission at the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, has told CCTV while sharing details about the mission.

According to the plan, the Mars probe will release a rover after a soft landing on the planet and the rover will stay on Mars for 90 Mars sols, or days, on a variety of missions, including reconnaissance and exploration of the Martian landscape.

"A day on Mars is about 24 hours and 37 minutes, the designed life of the rover is 90 Mars sols, more than three months on Earth," Bao explained in the interview. 

Due to the long distance, the exploration of the red planet requires precisely timing its proximity to Earth, which occurs only once every 26 months.

"The Mars probe with be within the gravitational field and potential of Mars next February, and will reach its destination after capture by the planet," Bao said. 

At its closest, Mars is about 55 million kilometers away from Earth. Ensuring the probe is captured successfully by Mars is the key to the mission. 

"The probe will pass by the Mars if the capture failed," Bao told CCTV, adding that the probe will enter the orbit of Mars once captured, and could then detect the planet after several modulations.

According to the academician, the landing process is about seven to eight minutes, and the speed of the probe needs to reduce from 4.8 kilometers per second to 0 kilometer per second.

*11 missions in the next 2 to 3 years*

Following the maiden flight of the country's Long March-5B carrier rocket on May 5, China plans to conduct another 11 launch missions starting from next year to complete the construction of China's "Tiangong" space station around 2022.

"We're going to conduct three launches for the station's core module along with two experimental modules, four launches for manned spacecraft, and four for cargo spacecraft," said Bao.

So far, China has completed the assembly of the prototype of "Tianhe," the space station's core module. The two experiment capsules dubbed "Wentian" and "Mengtian," as well as scientific payloads, are under development.

The service life of the space station is expected to be about 10 to 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 21:29, 09-Mar-2020
> *China launches penultimate BeiDou-3 navigation system satellite*
> Updated 23:02, 09-Mar-2020
> By Wu Lei, Cao Qingqing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China successfully sent the penultimate satellite for its third-generation BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS-3) into space on Monday, paving the way for its completion and full global coverage in May.
> 
> The satellite, which is the 54th of the BDS, blasted off on a Long March 3B rocket at 7:55 p.m. BJT from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwestern China.
> 
> 
> 
> The launch team on site. /Courtesy of China Academy of Space Technology
> 
> It's the second geostationary satellite of BDS-3, and is the one with the largest size, the longest designed service life and the most functions, meaning it has broad prospects for application according to its developer, the China Academy of Space Technology.
> 
> It features major functions such as radio navigation, radio determination, satellite-based augmentation, precise point positioning, power enhancement and time synchronization and positioning between stations. These functions will be largely applied to fields including communication, power, finance, surveying and mapping, transportation, fishery, agriculture, and forestry.
> 
> The last geostationary satellite of BDS-3 will be launched in May, by which time the whole system will be completed, according to the China Satellite Navigation Office (CSNO).
> 
> The BDS-3 system will eventually consist of a total of 30 satellites, including 24 medium earth-orbit satellites, three geostationary earth-orbit satellites and three inclined geosynchronous earth-orbit satellites.
> 
> Space engineers overcame difficulties during the novel coronavirus epidemic to ensure the success of the mission.
> 
> 
> 
> The launch team on site. /Courtesy of China Academy of Space Technology
> 
> *BDS' development over the past 20 years *
> 
> As China's self-developed space-based navigation system, the BDS is one of the four global navigation networks along with the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.
> 
> Since 2000, when the first BeiDou satellite entered orbit, China has launched 58 satellites－including four experimental ones. Its development has been through three phases - from the first generation, or BDS-1, to the current BDS-3.
> 
> The BDS-1 offered limited coverage and navigation services since 2000 mainly for users in China and neighboring regions, and was decommissioned at the end of 2012.
> 
> The BDS-2 began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and other parts of the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012.
> 
> The BDS-3 has been designed for global coverage constellation. The first BDS-3 satellite was launched in March 2015. At the end of 2018, it started to provide global services.
> 
> More than six million cars, taxis, buses and trucks equipped with BeiDou terminals receive information about recommended routes sent by the Ministry of Transport on a daily basis. They can also check the routes already traveled over the past two weeks.
> 
> The system has also been playing a helpful role in the fight against the ongoing novel coronavirus outbreak in China, the CSNO noted.


*54th BeiDou satellite starts operation in network*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-03 12:56:49|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 3 (Xinhua) -- The 54th and penultimate satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) has started operation in the network after completing in-orbit tests and network access evaluations, according to a statement from China's Satellite Navigation System Management Office.

The satellite, launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on March 9, is a geostationary earth orbit satellite of the BDS-3 system. It was developed by the China Academy of Space Technology.

The satellite will offer users positioning, navigation and timing services, and will help improve the robustness of the system, the office said.

China's Xi'an Satellite Control Center, based in northwestern Shaanxi Province, provides maintenance support for the in-orbit satellite, sources with the center said.

The BDS is China's independently developed and operated global navigation system. It will be fully completed in June with the launch of its final satellite, the 55th of the BeiDou family.

Both the satellite and carrier rocket have been sent to the launch site, and preparations for the upcoming launch are underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267418222900531201
A busy month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Efficient remote sensing algorithm proposed for landslide monitoring*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-03 16:34:00|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 3 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have designed an improved remote sensing method for more efficient landslide monitoring.

Synthetic aperture radar (SAR) remote sensing is a potential technique for long-term monitoring of landslide-prone areas.

Traditional pixel offset tracking methods work well for fast-moving landslides but still have some limitations.

The researchers from the Chinese Academy of Sciences proposed the improved offset tracking method to optimize a more efficient workflow, as well as an improved algorithm based on homogeneous samples.

The researchers applied the proposed method to study the evolution of the landslide that happened in 2018 in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, using SAR data from the Gaofen-3 satellite and the Advanced Land Observing Satellite-2 (ALOS-2).

Compared with the traditional method, the proposed method showed higher efficiency and certainty, said their research article recently published in the journal Remote Sensing of Environment.

In the study, the researchers demonstrated that the SAR remote sensing plays an important role in global landslide monitoring, especially when ground live data are insufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to develop new solid-fueled carrier rocket*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-05 17:34:01|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese engineers plan to develop a new solid-fueled rocket with greater carrying capacity than the current model Long March-11 rocket, revealed China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation sources.

The upgraded carrier rocket, called the Long March-11A, will be designed for both land and sea launches, and its cost is calculated at 10,000 U.S. dollars per kg of payload.

According to the corporation, the design work is slated to complete this year, and the rocket is scheduled to embark on its maiden flight in 2022.

The Long March-11, mainly used for launching micro-satellites, is currently the only solid-fueled model Long March carrier rocket and China's first sea-launched rocket. It has a capacity of 500 kg for sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 500 km.

Its latest launch mission was completed last Saturday from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwestern Sichuan Province, which sent two technology experiment satellites into the space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 林晓弈
> 今天 19:40 来自 航天爱好者网超话 已编辑
> 【“北航4号”火箭成功发射】5月27日上午11时01分，由北航宇航学院牵头开展的学生大型综合项目“北航4号”临近空间火箭动力飞行器，在我国西北某地一飞冲天。400s后，顺利降落在了预定的位置，飞行数据显示，火箭助推点火正常、出架正常，分离正常、主级高空点火正常，按照预定弹道完成了飞行，首飞试验取得圆满成功！
> “北航4号”临近空间火箭动力飞行器全长8.7m，重约1300kg，由固体动力助推器和固液动力巡航主级组成。其中，固体助推火箭发动机推力约150kN，工作时间8.2s；固液巡航火箭发动机采用98%过氧化氢/端羟基聚丁二烯推进剂组合，最大推力约3kN，推力调节比3:1，工作时间大于200s。飞控采用GPS/北斗双模光纤惯导系统，实现有控巡航飞行。
> 试验队员进行“北航4号”发射准备工作
> 本次飞行完成什么任务？
> 此次飞行主要完成有动力临近空间飞行的演示验证，平飞高度24km，平飞速度3Ma，飞行距离近200km。
> 此次飞行试验成功验证了长时间变推力固液火箭发动机技术和大空域、宽速域火箭动力飞行器总体设计、导航制导与飞行控制技术，可应用于临近空间大气参数测量、对地观测和空中数据快速传输，未来可发展成为低成本/快速响应小型运载火箭等新型火箭动力飞行器。


_*Machine Translation:*_
Today at 19:40 from the aerospace fan network super talk

*[Successful launch of Beihang 4 rocket] 
*
At 11:01 am on May 27th, a large-scale comprehensive student project "Beihang 4" led by Beihang University of Aeronautics and Astronautics flew into the sky in northwest China. After 400s, it landed smoothly at the predetermined position. The flight data showed that the rocket booster ignition was normal, the launch was normal, the separation was normal, and the main stage high-altitude ignition was normal. The flight was completed accordingly to the planned trajectory - the first flight test was a complete success!

The Beihang 4 near-space rocket is 8.7 meters long and weighs approximately 1300 kg. It consists of a solid-power booster and a solid-liquid main stage. Among them, the solid-propelled rocket engine has a thrust of about 150kN and an operating time of 8.2s; the solid-liquid main stage engine uses a combination of 98% hydrogen peroxide/hydroxyl-terminated polybutadiene propellant with a maximum thrust of about 3kN and a thrust adjustment ratio of 3:1. Working time is greater than 200s. The flight control uses GPS/Beidou dual-mode fiber optic inertial navigation system to achieve controlled cruise flight.

What mission was completed on this flight? This flight mainly completed the demonstration verification of powered near-space flight. The level flight height is 24km, the level flight speed is 3Ma, and the flight distance is nearly 200km.

This flight test successfully verified the long-endurance variable thrust solid-liquid rocket engine technology and the overall design, navigation guidance and flight control technology of large-airspace and wide variable-speed rocket. It can be applied to the measurement of atmospheric parameters in the near space, earth observation and fast data transmission over the air. In the future, it can be developed into a new type of rocket such as a low-cost/fast-response small launch vehicle.


























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China tests inter-satellite links of BeiDou navigation system*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-08 22:00:08|Editor: huaxia

XI'AN, June 8 (Xinhua) -- The Xi'an Satellite Control Center's tests have shown links among the satellites of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) are stable to ensure that the constellation can be completed as scheduled.

The tests showed that the inter-satellite links meet the demands of the construction of the global system, said Yuan Yong, a senior engineer from the control center.

He said that the tests, lasting for more than two years, covered 29 satellites of the BDS-3 system.

Since the ground stations in China cannot continuously track and control all the BDS satellites, the inter-satellite links help establish communication among them. Instructions sent by the control center to one satellite in the constellation is transmitted to all.

China began to develop its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012.

Currently, all the first generation BDS-1 satellites have ended operations, and a total of 54 BDS-2 and BDS-3 satellites have been sent to space. The BDS-3 system will consist of 30 satellites.

China aims to launch the last BDS-3 satellite in June to complete the construction of the constellation and provide high-precision and reliable positioning, navigation and timing services around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China successfully launches new ocean observation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-11 08:52:58|Editor: huaxia



A Long March-2C rocket, carrying the satellite HY-1D, is launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, north China's Shanxi Province, June 11, 2020. China successfully sent an ocean observation satellite into orbit on Thursday. The new satellite will form China's first satellite constellation for marine civil service together with HY-1C, which was launched in September 2018. (Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)

TAIYUAN, June 11 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent an ocean observation satellite into orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Thursday.

A Long March-2C rocket, carrying the satellite HY-1D, lifted off at 2:31 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The new satellite will form China's first satellite constellation for marine civil service together with HY-1C, which was launched in September 2018, and double the current ocean observation data, according to CNSA and the Ministry of Natural Resources.

The satellite constellation is expected to improve China's capabilities in observing ocean color, coastal resources and ecological environment, and ramp up support for meteorology, agriculture, water conservation and transportation.

It will also be of great significance to coping with global climate change and building an ecological civilization.

HY-1D, China's fourth remote-sensing satellite for ocean observation, carries five payloads that have similar functions as HY-1C. A scanner can observe ocean color globally, and measure the surface temperature of the seas, every day, with a spatial resolution of 1.1 km.

The imager can obtain coastal water environment, coastal zone and ecological environment of rivers and lakes with a spatial resolution of 50 meters, every three days.

It is also equipped with an automatic identification system for ships.

The data will be used for resource and environmental surveys, and to facilitate marine disaster prevention and mitigation, sustainable utilization of marine resources, early warning for marine ecology, and environmental protection.

The satellite was developed by the DFH Satellite Co. Ltd. under the China Academy of Space Technology, and the carrier rocket was produced by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Thursday's launch was the 334th by the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

China's 13th orbital launch in 2020:

Successful launch of the Chinese oceanic satellite HY-1D overnight at the Taiyuan space center.

Takeoff of the CZ-2C rocket took place on June 11 at 02:31:24 Beijing time.



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270950599048130560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to launch meteorological satellite to dawn-dusk orbit*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-11 18:01:20|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 11 (Xinhua) -- China plans to send a meteorological weather satellite into a dawn-dusk orbit, its developer said Thursday.

The satellite was designed and built by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, affiliated with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. It will be the world's first polar-orbiting weather satellite in a dawn-dusk orbit.

According to the academy, the satellite is undergoing final tests and is expected to come out of the factory by the end of 2020.

A dawn-to-dusk orbit is a sun-synchronous orbit in which the satellite tracks but never moves into the Earth's shadow. Since the satellite is close to the shadow, the part of the Earth the satellite is directly above is always at sunset or sunrise. As the sun's light is always on the satellite, it can always use its solar panels.

China has launched four Fengyun-1 and four Fengyun-3 polar-orbiting weather satellites, which were also developed by the academy. Four more Fengyun-3 satellites are under development.

Once the satellite is put in a dawn-dusk orbit, China will be able to update its global polar-orbiting meteorological satellite data in four hours, improving its numerical weather forecast capacities, the academy said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches first satellites for new generation space-borne IoT project*
> By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/12 10:54:00
> 
> *Developer names one satellite after Wuhan, in honor of sacrifices made during the epidemic*
> 
> 
> 
> Photo:courtesy of CASIC
> 
> China has successfully launched the first two communication satellites for its new space-based Internet-of-Things (IoT) project into designated orbit on Tuesday, with the first one named after its birthplace Wuhan, a city once hit hard by the COVID-19, according to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), the developer.
> 
> The two satellites were launched by the country's Kuaizhou-1A commercial carrier rocket, which was also developed by the Wuhan-based Sanjiang Group under the CASIC, on Tuesday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China's Gansu Province.
> 
> The completion of the Tuesday's mission marks the beginning of China's new generation spaceborne IoT project, codenamed the "Xingyun Engineering" project.
> 
> "Xingyun" project is developed by CASIC with a network of 80 low-orbit communication satellites,
> 
> The satellites will be used to test applications in multiple fields, such as intelligent container monitoring, polar environmental monitoring, meteorological forecasting as well as marine transport communication, and lay a foundation for the following space-based IoT network.
> 
> CASIC told the Global Times on Tuesday in a statement that the construction of an 80-satellite network will be completed by around 2023, and will provide a solution to current "communication blind spots."
> 
> IoT services have been strained by poor coverage of ground-based cellular communication networks that are effective by only 20 percent on the ground, and less than 5 percent at sea globally.
> 
> The Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket that participated in the launch mission is also developed by CASIC, which is mainly used to launch 300-kilogram level satellites into lower orbits, and the solid propellant rocket model has successfully conducted 8 launch missions.
> 
> 
> 
> Conceptual image of the Xingyun-2 satellites and network. Photo: Courtesy of CASIC
> 
> Interestingly, the Wuhan-based Sanjiang Group has named the Xingyun-2 01 satellite after Wuhan, in order to promote and celebrate the city's orderly resumption of work and production in the wake of a successful curbing of the epidemic.
> 
> The rocket body has been painted with slogans that read "Heroic Wuhan, Great China" and "Tribute to the medical workers," to honor the city, its people and all medical professionals who fought together in solidarity claiming victory in the epidemic battle.
> 
> The Global Times reporter also learned from CASIC that the Wuhan-based manufacturing complex for the Kuaizhou rocket series is near completion and in a final acceptance check stage.
> 
> The new complex will have an initial capacity of manufacturing 20 solid propellant rockets after becoming operational, CASIC told the Global Times in a statement.
> 
> The project was launched in May 2017 and was scheduled to be delivered by the end of February this year. However, impacted by the COVID-19 pandemic, the complex is expected to complete the acceptance check by May and become fully operational before the end of 2020.


*China's IoT satellites complete phase-1 in-orbit tests*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-12 20:58:00|Editor: huaxia



Two satellites, Xingyun-2 01 and 02, are launched by a Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, May 12, 2020. (Photo by Shan Biao/Xinhua)

WUHAN, June 12 (Xinhua) -- Two satellites for China's space-based Internet-of-Things (IoT) project have completed phase-1 tests in orbit, sources with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation said.

The satellites, Xingyun-2 01 and 02, were launched by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket on May 12 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.

Engineers tested the satellite platforms, payloads, and key technologies such as inter-satellite links. The results were in line with expectations, the corporation said.

Additional in-orbit tests will be continued for the completion of the Xingyun project, China's first self-developed, space-based IoT constellation.

The project is anticipated to solve problems detected in the IoT businesses' communication blind-zone, as a result of deficient coverage of cellular wireless communication networks.

By around 2023, the Xingyun project will have completed construction of the space-based IoT constellation with 80 low-orbit communication satellites.

The Xingyun-2 01 and 02 satellites employ the technology of inter-satellite laser links, which enables the in-orbit satellites to communicate over long distances and hence upgrade the real-time performance of communication services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258687107708551168






*China's experimental manned spaceship's return capsule shown to public*
Premiered 21 hours ago
CGTN

The return capsule of the trial version of China's new-generation manned spaceship was opened in Beijing recently, with the interior arrangements receiving their first public showing. The mission required the capsule to deliver nearly 1,000 kinds of supplies to the space station, a space trip with heavier goods than ever before in China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272099635633389568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272105079932248064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China successfully launches new ocean observation satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-11 08:52:58|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> A Long March-2C rocket, carrying the satellite HY-1D, is launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, north China's Shanxi Province, June 11, 2020. China successfully sent an ocean observation satellite into orbit on Thursday. The new satellite will form China's first satellite constellation for marine civil service together with HY-1C, which was launched in September 2018. (Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)
> 
> TAIYUAN, June 11 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent an ocean observation satellite into orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Thursday.
> 
> A Long March-2C rocket, carrying the satellite HY-1D, lifted off at 2:31 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).
> 
> The new satellite will form China's first satellite constellation for marine civil service together with HY-1C, which was launched in September 2018, and double the current ocean observation data, according to CNSA and the Ministry of Natural Resources.
> 
> The satellite constellation is expected to improve China's capabilities in observing ocean color, coastal resources and ecological environment, and ramp up support for meteorology, agriculture, water conservation and transportation.
> 
> It will also be of great significance to coping with global climate change and building an ecological civilization.
> 
> HY-1D, China's fourth remote-sensing satellite for ocean observation, carries five payloads that have similar functions as HY-1C. A scanner can observe ocean color globally, and measure the surface temperature of the seas, every day, with a spatial resolution of 1.1 km.
> 
> The imager can obtain coastal water environment, coastal zone and ecological environment of rivers and lakes with a spatial resolution of 50 meters, every three days.
> 
> It is also equipped with an automatic identification system for ships.
> 
> The data will be used for resource and environmental surveys, and to facilitate marine disaster prevention and mitigation, sustainable utilization of marine resources, early warning for marine ecology, and environmental protection.
> 
> The satellite was developed by the DFH Satellite Co. Ltd. under the China Academy of Space Technology, and the carrier rocket was produced by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.
> 
> Thursday's launch was the 334th by the Long March rocket series.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272438699096018944

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

The launch window of the final satellite for China's home-developed #BeiDou Navigation Satellite System has been confirmed as *10:11 am to 10:50 am (Beijing time) on Tuesday (2020-06-16)*: authorities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272453796237582338

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

The launch mission of the last satellite for the global constellation deployment of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) *was postponed after technical problems were found during pre-launch tests.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272710487172669440
Yeah, better make sure everything if there is any slightest doubt or issue. Schedule ain't that critical as a successful launch itself! A completely successful launch is what really matters!!

Meanwhile, this footage with English subtitles uploaded by *SciNews* is cool!

*Long March-3B ready to launch the last BeiDou-3 satellite*


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !!


> 央广军事
> 7分钟前 来自 搜狗高速浏览器 已编辑
> 【#高分九号03星发射成功# 转起祝贺！
> 
> 
> 
> 】2020年6月17日15时19分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将高分九号03星送入预定轨道，发射获得圆满成功。此次任务还搭载发射了皮星三号A星、和德五号卫星。这也是长征系列运载火箭的第335次飞行。（总台央广记者朱霄雄、郝铮，摄影：航天科技集团一院吴佳栋，酒泉卫星发射中心单彪）


*National Radio - Military
7 minutes ago *
[#高分九号03星播成功# Turn to congratulations! [Powerful]】At 15:19 on June 17, 2020, our country used the Long March-2D carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully send the Gaofen-9 03 satellite into planned orbit, and the launch was a complete success. The mission also carried the launch of Pixing-3A and Hede-5 satellites. This is the 335th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles. (Reporters Zhu Xiaoxiong and Hao Zheng of CCTV, photo: Wu Jiadong, First Institute of Aerospace Science and Technology Group, Shan Biao, Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center)













​_*Update:*_
*China launches new Earth observation satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-17 15:57:19|Editor: huaxia

JIUQUAN, June 17 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new Earth observation satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 3:19 p.m. Wednesday (Beijing Time).

The satellite Gaofen-9 03, sent into orbit by a Long March-2D carrier rocket, is an optical remote-sensing satellite with a resolution up to the sub-meter level.

The satellite will be mainly used for land survey, city planning, land right confirmation, road network design, crop yield estimation and disaster prevention and mitigation, as well as providing information for the construction of the Belt and Road.

Via the same carrier rocket, two other satellites were also sent into space. One of them, developed by Zhejiang University, will be used to test pico-satellite and nano-satellite technologies.

The other satellite, developed by Beijing-based China HEAD Aerospace Technology Co., will be used to collect global information on ship and flight statuses and the Internet of Things.

Wednesday's launch was the 335th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

The *Final BeiDou-3 launch* is rescheduled for Tuesday, *23 June* 09:36-10:31 BJT.

The CZ-3B / G2 carrier rocket will remain be launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274398592778883073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Breaking !!
> 
> 林晓弈
> 14分钟前 来自 微博视频
> 今天10时59分左右，快舟一号甲运载火箭携带着银河航天的5G试验卫星成功起飞。
> Today at around 10:59, KZ-1A rocket successfully lift off with Galaxy Space's 5G experimental satellite.
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> *China Aerospace*
> 9 minutes ago
> [The “Kuaizhou FuQiangfu” rocket successfully launched GalaxySpace first satellite] At 11:02 on January 16, 2020, the commercially labelled as "FuQiangfu" KZ-1A-Y9 carrier rocket was launched at The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center using single rocket single satellite method to send the first satellite of GalaxySpace into a predetermined orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success. This is the first launch of Kuaizhou rocket in 2020. The first satellite of GalaxySpace launched by FuQiangfu is a low-orbit broadband communications satellite that is independently developed by GalaxySpace(Beijing) Technology Co., Ltd. and benchmarks at international advanced level. The satellite uses communication frequency bands such as Q/V and Ka, and has a transparent transmission capability of 10Gbps. It can provide users with broadband communication services through satellite terminals. After the satellite enters orbit, relevant technical and business operation verification will be carried out in orbit.


科技日报


今天 10:47 来自 微博 weibo.com
【我国首套小功率霍尔电推进系统完成在轨测试】记者21日从中国航天科技集团五院502所获悉，该所自主研发的国内首套小功率霍尔电推进系统，近日在银河航天（北京）科技有限公司首发星上在轨点火成功，标志着我国首次实现小功率霍尔电推进系统的在轨应用。（科技日报记者 付毅飞）O我国首套小功率霍尔电推进系统完成在轨测试

*Science and Technology Daily
Today at 10:47 from Weibo 
*
[China’s first low-power Hall electric propulsion system completed on-orbit test]
On the 21st, the reporter learned from the 502th Institute of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the first domestic low-power Hall electric propulsion system independently developed by the Institute has recently been successfully launched in-orbit on GalaxySpace (Beijing) Technology Co., Ltd.'s satellite, marking the first time that China has realized the application of low-power Hall effect thruster propulsion system in orbit. . (Science and Technology Daily reporter Fu Yifei)

The GalaxySpace's satellite was launched on January 16 this year. It is equipped with a low-power Hall electric propulsion system with a rated power of 215 watts and a rated thrust of 10 mN. At 21:44:37 on June 15, the system successfully ignited in-orbit for the first time. As of June 17, a total of 8 ignitions were performed in-orbit, with a cumulative ignition duration of more than 10,000 seconds. The system is directly market-oriented to small satellite applications, and has the characteristics of small size, light weight and flexible application, which is in line with the current international aerospace application trends. This is also the first successful in-orbit application of a domestic electric propulsion system on a commercial satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> The *Final BeiDou-3 launch* is rescheduled for Tuesday, *23 June* 09:36-10:31 BJT.
> 
> The CZ-3B / G2 carrier rocket will remain be launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274398592778883073


中国重新启动北斗三号最后一颗全球组网卫星发射任务，2020年6月23日择机发射！2020年6月16日推迟执行的北斗三号最后一颗全球组网卫星发射任务相关技术问题已排除，任务重新启动，将于2020年6月23日择机发射。
via： @CCTV
#北斗三号 #BeiDou #BDS

China has resumed the launch of the *BeiDou-3's last global networking satellite*, which will be launched on *Tuesday, 23 June*. Technical problems related to the earlier scheduled launch of the final BeiDou-3 satellite, which was postponed on June 16, have been eliminated, and the mission will be launched on 23 June.
Via: @China Central Television (CCTV)
#BeiDou #BDS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275032522821419009
The possible LIVE coverage of the launch:

Remote camera 远机位：
https://newscnchwc.v.cdn20.com/news/newslive01_1/index.m3u8

Near camera 近机位：
https://newscnchwc.v.cdn20.com/news/newslive08_1/index.m3u8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 5分钟前 来自 微博视频
> 【优秀！北斗三号全球星座部署全面完成】6月23日9时43分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭成功发射第55颗北斗导航卫星！卫星顺利进入预定轨道，我国提前半年完成北斗三号全球卫星导航系统星座部署目标，北斗卫星导航系统“三步走”战略任务圆满收官。这是我国从航天大国迈向航天强国的重要标志，也是“十三五”期间我国实现第一个百年奋斗目标过程中航天领域完成收官的首个国家重大工程。(高楠/摄)


*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
5 minutes ago from Weibo *
[Excellent! The deployment of the global constellation of Beidou-3 is completed]

At 9:43 on June 23, China successfully launched the 55th Beidou navigation satellite with the Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center! The satellite successfully entered the preset orbit. Our country completed the deployment goal of the Beidou-3 global satellite navigation system constellation half a year in advance. The Beidou satellite navigation system's "three-step" strategic task was successfully completed. This is an important symbol of our country's march from a major space nation to a space power, and it is also the first major national project to be completed in the aerospace field during the 13th Five-Year Plan. (Gao Nan/Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## atan651

Wonderful things are happening in China. A very hearty congratulation to all those who are involved in this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Congrats


----------



## JSCh

9:44, 23-Jun-2020
*China launches last BeiDou navigation system satellite*
Updated 10:06, 23-Jun-2020
CGTN

China launched the last satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 9:43 a.m. BJT (0143 GMT) on Tuesday.

The satellite, carried by a Long March-3B carrier rocket, is the 30th BDS-3 satellite and the 55th of the whole BeiDou satellite family.

The launch will mark the completion of the country's domestically developed BeiDou constellation, one of four global navigation networks alongside with the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

More: Analysis: How is China's BeiDou satellite navigation doing?

Live: China launches the last satellite in BeiDou system

When fully completed, the system will offer its users services including high-precision positioning and short message communication, which "will bring new highlights to global navigation satellite systems," according to Ran Chengqi, director of the China Satellite Navigation Office.

The latest launch came 26 years after construction of the BeiDou-1 officially started in 1994. The first generation of the BeiDou system made China the third country after the U.S. and Russia to have a satellite navigation system.

By 2000, the construction of the BDS-1 was completed and provided services to China. 12 years later, the construction of BDS-2 was finished and this provided services to the Asia-Pacific region. Now, the construction of BDS-3 is scheduled to provide services worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*LIVE: China Launches the Last Satellite in BeiDou System*

A high-quality footage (last over 36 min) of the LIVE Coverage on the launch process by CCTV Video News Agency

_China launches the *last satellite* in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), a *30-satellite navigation system*, from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The final satellite is a geostationary earth orbit (GEO) satellite of the BDS-3 system. *This comes 26 years after the construction of the BeiDou-1 officially started in 1994.* The first generation of the BeiDou system made China the *third country* after the U.S. and Russia to have a satellite navigation system. The launch of this last satellite means China will *have completed its construction of the global constellation.*_






At about the *1546th seconds* (27:10) the satellite succeeded to be released from the rocket. Then at about *1617th seconds* (28:25) the satellite succeeded to open its solar panel arms. The launch was declared completely successful! 

BIG CONGRATULATIONS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*BeiDou Navigation Satellite System: Three generations of excellence*

*CGTN - 2020-06-23*





The last satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) was successfully sent into space from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Tuesday, marking the completion of the country's domestically developed BeiDou constellation – one of the four global navigation networks alongside the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

*Three phases of BDS development*





_CGTN infographic by Chen Yuyang_

*China began constructing its navigation system*, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, *in the 1990s* and started serving the *Asia-Pacific region in 2012*. In more than 30 years, BDS has achieved a range of goals, such as *shifting from active to passive positioning* and expanding its service coverage from China to the Asia-Pacific region and *eventually the globe.*

The *FIRST phase* involved building the *BeiDou-1 system*, officially began in 1994.

Two geosynchronous equatorial orbit (GEO) satellites were launched *in 2000*, and the BeiDou-1 system was completed and put into operation. A third GEO satellite was launched to further enhance the system's performance in 2003.

*The completion of BeiDou-1 made China the third country* after the U.S. and Russia to have a satellite navigation system. *In 2013, the BeiDou-1 satellite was decommissioned.*

The *SECOND phase* involved building the *BeiDou-2 system*, *shifting from active to passive positioning,* and launching the regional navigation technology services for the Asia-Pacific region.

Construction of the BeiDou-2 system started *in 2004*. A network of 14 satellites was completed *in 2012*, which includes five GEO satellites, five inclined geosynchronous orbit (IGSO) satellites and four medium-earth orbit (MEO) satellites.

The BeiDou-2 system added a *passive positioning system*, _which means user devices don't have to send signals and location can be determined just by receiving the signals_. The completion of the BeiDou-2 not only serves China but also provides users in the Asia-Pacific region with positioning, speed measurement, timing and short message communication services.

The *THIRD phase* involved the development of the *BeiDou-3 system*, which meant *setting up "crosslink" and realizing global networking*.

The construction of the Beidou-3 system started *in 2009* and *completed in 2020*. The network comprises *30 satellites*, including three GEO satellites, three IGSO satellites and 24 MEO satellites.

The BeiDou-3 system features both active and passive positioning, and solves the problem of global stationing for global networking *utilizing "crosslink" or satellite-to-satellite connection "dialogue."*

It serves *global users* with positioning, navigation, timing, short message communication and international rescue services, and also provides Augmentation System, Precise Point Positioning (PPP) and regional short message communication services in and outside China.





_CGTN infographic by Du Chenxin_

*BDS application and market potential*

BDS and its derivative devices have offered services to millions of users in the fields of transportation, maritime affairs, electricity, civil affairs, meteorology, fishery, surveying and mapping, mining and public security.

Its market value hit *345 billion yuan* (48.58 billion U.S. dollars) in *2019*, *up 14.4 percent* from the previous year, according to an annual industry report.

Vertical markets related to the development and application of the satellite navigation technology, including chip, algorithm, software, data, end devices and supporting infrastructure reported 116.6 billion yuan in output value, accounting for 33.8 percent of the industry's total.

*The completion of the Beidou-3 constellation, along with China's "new infrastructure projects" with focus on smart technologies, will be a major engine driving growth in the BDS market*, the report said.

_(Story by CGTN's Gao Yun, Pan Zhaoyi, Zhang Ziyu and Guo Meiping; cover image via VCG)_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

> 我们的太空
> 今天 08:46 来自 HUAWEI P20 Pro
> 【祝贺：嚞星完成第一次变轨控制】#西安卫星测控中心# 传来大红屏：今天凌晨，北斗三号最后一颗组网卫星完成第一次变轨控制，祝贺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> （吕炳宏）


Today at 08:46 from HUAWEI P20 Pro
[Congratulations: Yao Xing completed the first orbit maneuver]#西安明星测控中心# A big red screen came: This morning, the last network satellite of Beidou-3 completed the first transfer orbit maneuver, congratulations [中国赞][ China Like] [China Like] (Lü Binghong)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277860334108196866

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches high-resolution remote-sensing satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-03 12:48:18|Editor: huaxia

TAIYUAN, July 3 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a high-resolution multi-mode imaging satellite into the planned orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province Friday.

The satellite was launched by a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:10 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration.

Friday's launch was the 337th by the Long March rocket series.












​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278913737726951424

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

The new Gaofen-Multimode satellite is the first based on the *NEW remote sensing platform ‘Agility’ that will be used in various types of remote sensing satellites operating in orbits between 500 km and 1,500 km. *
Xibaipo (Babi-2) is a Chinese cubesat for educational purposes.

~Thread~

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278780758035820545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches satellite for space environment study*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-05 10:33:25|Editor: huaxia

JIUQUAN, July 5 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a satellite for space environment study and related technology experiments into the planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Sunday.

The satellite, the second of the Shiyan-6 series, was launched by a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 7:44 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the center.

Sunday's launch was the 338th by the Long March rocket series.








​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279588305311371264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279614970129338369

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches high-resolution remote-sensing satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-03 12:48:18|Editor: huaxia
> 
> TAIYUAN, July 3 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a high-resolution multi-mode imaging satellite into the planned orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province Friday.
> 
> The satellite was launched by a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:10 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration.
> 
> Friday's launch was the 337th by the Long March rocket series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278913737726951424


*China confirms reception of data from high-resolution remote-sensing satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-07 15:51:40|Editor: huaxia



A Long March-4B carrier rocket, carrying a high-resolution multi-mode imaging satellite, is launched from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, July 3, 2020.(Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)

BEIJING, July 7 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) on Tuesday confirmed that China has successfully received data from the newly launched high-resolution multi-mode imaging satellite.

The satellite, launched on July 3, is a civil-use optical remote-sensing satellite with a resolution up to the sub-meter level. According to the Aerospace Information Research Institute under the CAS, China's remote sensing satellite ground station in Beijing's Miyun District first tracked and received the downlink data on July 3.

The ground stations in Kashgar in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region and Sanya in Hainan Province, as well as the China Remote Sensing Satellite North Pole Ground Station, have also confirmed reception of the satellite data.

As of Monday, the remote sensing satellite ground stations have received 1,012 GB of data, which are being processed normally.

The satellite can provide high-precision remote-sensing image data for several industries including surveying and mapping, natural resources, emergency management, agriculture, ecological environment, residential construction and forestry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !!


> 林晓弈
> 2分钟前 来自 航天爱好者网超话 已编辑
> 【成功！】7月9日晚20时11分04秒，亚太6D卫星在西昌卫星发射中心搭乘CZ-3B F69运载火箭发射升空，经过近半小时的飞行后，准确将亚太6D卫星送入地球同步转移轨道（GTO），星箭分离正常、太阳帆板一次展开正常。未来数天内，卫星还将完成多次变轨，并进行太阳帆板二次展开、天线展开，完成在轨测试后，最终定点于134°E的服务轨位。来源：深圳卫视深视新闻。详见航天爱好者网超话 发射贴O网页链接


*2 minutes ago
*
【success! 】At 20:11:04 on the evening of July 9, the APStar-6D satellite was launched on top of the CZ-3B F69 carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. After nearly half an hour of flight, the Asia-Pacific 6D satellite was accurately insert into the geosynchronous transfer Orbit (GTO), the payload separation is normal, and the solar panel first time deployment is normal. In the next few days, the satellite will also complete multiple orbit maneuvers, the second deployment of solar panel and deployment of antenna. After completing the in-orbit test, the satellite will eventually be fixed at the service orbit of 134°E. Source: Shenzhen Satellite Television Deep View News. For more details, please refer to Aerospace enthusiasts' website

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

APSTAR-6D launch declared successful. It's a new *DFH-4E* based commercial telecommunication satellite, with mass of *5,550 kg*.

刚刚，亚太6D从西昌出征太空，献礼深圳经济特区建立40周年！

This launch just now from Xichang, China, is quite a sight. Flowers, hills and rain just after sunset.

Rocket launch video clip (clearer version):
https://www.weibo.com/3279752321/Jar6VdLZR

2020.07.09:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281209292109033473
See the related article in another column at PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

22:17, 09-Jul-2020
*China launches most advanced commercial communication satellite*
By Wu Lei




China launches the most advanced commercial communication satellite from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province. /CCTV

China successfully launched its APSTAR-6D telecommunication satellite via a Long March 3B carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 8:11 p.m. on July 9.

The APSTAR-6D satellite is designed and manufactured by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), a subsidiary of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).



The APSTAR-6D satellite has a launch mass of about 5,550 kg, with a lifespan of 15 years and will be positioned at 134°E. /CAST

Wei Qiang, chief commander of the APSTAR 6D mission, said the whole team had to overcome many difficulties in key technologies such as Ku-band ultra-wideband multi-port power amplifier (MPA) and flexible switching of gateways. These core technologies have reached international advanced level. 

The APSTAR 6D communication satellite mainly provides high-quality, efficient and economical all-region and all-weather satellite broadband communication services for users in the Asia-Pacific region, according to CAST.

It can be used for maritime communications, aviation airborne communications, land vehicle communications and fixed satellite broadband Internet access.



Testing the satellite in a factory. /CAST

The APSTAR-6D, a geostationary satellite procured by APT Mobile SatCom Limited (APSATCOM), is part of China's first global high-throughput broadband satellite communication system. 

The satellite is expected to provide high-quality broadband network and data communication services, with its footprint focusing on China and stretching from the Eastern Indian Ocean to the Western Pacific Ocean for users across the Asia-Pacific region. 

Its development commenced in August 2016. Based on a DFH-4E platform, the satellite is designed to perform north-south station-keeping by electrical propulsion during its entire life cycle.

With a communication capacity of about 50 gigabits per second and single beam capacity of up to 1 gigabit per second, APSTAR-6D will serve its users with high-quality voice and data transmission. 

Featuring with 90 user beams, the satellite is able to achieve global coverage within its field of view and reach a new height in payload mass, communication capacity and complexity, etc. The technical specifications and capabilities are up to worldwide advanced level.



The APstart 6D satellite is equipped with a new generation solar panel system. /CAST

The APstar 6D communication satellite is China's 11th whole star export commercial communication satellite and China's first Ku-band global high-throughput broadband satellite communication system. 

It is also China's most complicated civil and commercial satellite with the largest communication capacity, most beam, maximum output power, representing the high level of China's high-throughput communication satellites' research and development capabilities.

CAST, the leading and primary entity responsible for the research and development of telecommunications satellite in China, developed the DFH series platform for communications, navigation and other purposes. 

Evolving from the mainstream DFH-4 series platform, the DFH-5 high-capacity platform and the DFH-3 enhanced small satellite platform have come to fruition in response to different users' needs. 

To date, CAST has successfully launched 11 commercial telecommunications satellites to international clients and the "intelligent manufacturing in China" has earned the recognition of more and more international satellite operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !!
At 12:17 today, maiden flight of KZ-11 lift off.




​*Update: *
Talks from weibo indicate that there is problem with this maiden flight, awaiting official confirmation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281464369067331584
Global Times @globaltimesnews
#BREAKING: Kuaizhou-11, China's largest solid-propellant rocket, failed on its maiden flight mission on Friday from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. An investigation into the cause of the failure is underway.



1:44 PM · Jul 10, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Better luck next time.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281513490948055040China Science @ChinaScience

China’s Beidou Navigation Satellite System pre-detected a landslide of over 1 million m3 in Changde, C China’s Hunan, on July 6. Local authorities safely evacuated all 33 residents of 14 households in the affected area after receiving the early alert from the system.













5:00 PM · Jul 10, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283405265019125760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283947347567800320

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Breaking !!
> 
> *2 minutes ago
> *
> 【success! 】At 20:11:04 on the evening of July 9, the APStar-6D satellite was launched on top of the CZ-3B F69 carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. After nearly half an hour of flight, the Asia-Pacific 6D satellite was accurately insert into the geosynchronous transfer Orbit (GTO), the payload separation is normal, and the solar panel first time deployment is normal. In the next few days, the satellite will also complete multiple orbit maneuvers, the second deployment of solar panel and deployment of antenna. After completing the in-orbit test, the satellite will eventually be fixed at the service orbit of 134°E. Source: Shenzhen Satellite Television Deep View News. For more details, please refer to Aerospace enthusiasts' website



我们的太空
7月17日 22:42 来自 HUAWEI P20 Pro
【太空快讯：亚太6D卫星成功定点】刚刚，西安卫星测控中心传来喜讯：#亚太6D卫星成功定点#









#我们的太空# 祝贺








*Our space
22:42, July 17, from HUAWEI P20 Pro
*
[Space News: APStar-6D Satellite Successfully Positioned] Just now, the Xi’an Satellite Telemetry, Tracking, and Control Center announced the good news: #APStar-6D Satellite Successfully maneuver to its designated fixed position # [威武][威武][威武]#我们的空间# Congratulations [中国赞][中国赞] [China Like]

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## samsara

China successfully launched its *first Mars mission Tianwen-1* on Thursday, *23 July 2020* at 12:41 p.m. BJT, the China National Space Administration announced. The Mars probe was sent into the Earth-Mars transfer orbit about 36 minutes after launch, embarking on an almost seven-month journey to the red planet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286176179116838912

























Watch: Animation shows China's first Mars probe #Tianwen1's journey to the red planet. Tianwen-1 spacecraft is scheduled for launch in late July or early August. *on 23 July 2020!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285465704934694912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Tianwen-1 launches for Mars, marking dawn of Chinese interplanetary exploration*

*By Andrew Jones — SpaceNews (2020.07.23)*

China’s Tianwen-1 Mars mission launched successfully on Thursday, 23 July 2020, initiating a phase of deep space and interplanetary exploration.

A Long March 5 rocket launched the Tianwen-1 orbiter and rover from Wenchang Satellite Launch Center, Hainan Island at 12:41 p.m. Beijing time.

Successful Trans-Mars injection was confirmed around 40 minutes later by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The flight path took the Long March 5 over the Philippines, China’s Yuanwang-class tracking ships assisted launch operations.

The roughly five metric ton wet mass spacecraft is now on a seven-month journey to the Red Planet.

“The Tianwen-1 mission is a major landmark project in the process of building China’s aerospace power, and a milestone project for China’s aerospace to go further and deeper into space,” mission deputy commander Wu Yansheng said in a CASC statement.

Tianwen-1 is due to arrive at Mars in February 2021, entering a highly elliptical orbit. The spacecraft will then move to a near-polar orbit with a periapsis of 265 kilometers for 2-3 months before the rover landing attempt.

The orbiter and rover together carry 13 science payloads for a range of detections of the Martian atmosphere, magnetosphere, surface, subsurface and climate.

Tianwen-1 is China’s first independent interplanetary mission. Missions to near-Earth objects, a Mars sample return, possible Voyager-like probes and a Jupiter system orbiter are planned for the decade ahead.

The delay will allow the orbiter to survey the candidate landing sites with its cameras and provide the lander with the data required to make its landing attempt.

China has selected a portion of Utopia Planitia, south of Viking 2, as the landing area for the 240-kilogram rover.

The selection was made based on science goals and engineering constraints, which include low elevation to provide more atmosphere and time to slow the lander’s descent as well as the solar power needs of the rover. The landing ellipsis will be 100 by 20 kilometres.

The early part of the lander’s entry and descent will be aided by aeroshell and parachute know-how from the Shenzhou human spaceflight missions. A blunt-body aeroshell will help slow the speed of the entry vehicle from around 4.8 kilometers per second to 460 meters per second over the course of 290 seconds. A disk-band-gap supersonic parachute will then further slow the craft to a speed of 95 meters per second over the next 90 seconds.

Retropropulsion systems from China’s lunar landers will then do the rest of the work. Technologies proven on the Chang’e-3 and -4 missions China sent to the moon in 2013 and 2019, respectively, will provide altimetry and hazard avoidance.

The orbiter carries seven science payloads including medium- and high-resolution cameras. It also carries a magnetometer, a sounding radar and instruments for atmospheric and ionosphere detections. The orbiter, which will also perform a relay function, is designed to operate for one Mars year, or 687 Earth days.

The rover, designed to last 90 Mars days, carries six instruments, including a laser-induced breakdown spectroscopy experiment for detecting surface elements, minerals and rock types. As well as topography and multispectral imagers, the vehicle has payloads related to climate and magnetic field detections. The rover also carries a ground-penetrating radar.

Tianwen-1 is designated as the first in a new series of interplanetary and deep space exploration. The missions build upon on China’s Chang’e lunar exploration exploits and plans.

Next is the tentatively named ZhengHe mission, which aims to collect samples from near-Earth asteroid 2016HO3/469219 Kamo’oalewa and return these to Earth before heading to main belt comet 133P/Elst-Pizarro. The mission profile requires launch to take place in 2022.

A mission featuring two “Interstellar Heliosphere Probes” is also being pushed. Two launches would use a Jupiter assist to set on the courses of probe journeys. In addition, concepts for missions to Jupiter are being studied for launch in 2030.

* * * * *

A cool launch footage of CZ-5 carrying the Tianwen-1 orbiter and probe:


----------



## sheik

samsara said:


> China successfully launched its *first Mars mission Tianwen-1* on Thursday, *23 July 2020* at 12:41 p.m. BJT, the China National Space Administration announced. The Mars probe was sent into the Earth-Mars transfer orbit about 36 minutes after launch, embarking on an almost seven-month journey to the red planet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286176179116838912
> View attachment 653851
> 
> View attachment 653848
> 
> View attachment 653847
> 
> View attachment 653850
> 
> View attachment 653852
> 
> View attachment 653849
> 
> 
> Watch: Animation shows China's first Mars probe #Tianwen1's journey to the red planet. Tianwen-1 spacecraft is scheduled for launch in late July or early August. *on 23 July 2020!*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285465704934694912



Spectacular! Good luck, Tianwen-1!


----------



## samsara

*China’s successful launch of Mars mission heralds new era of deep-space probes beyond the Moon*

By Deng Xiaoci — Global Times (2020-07-23)

*Mission marks nation's official start of interplanetary probe era*
_{Launch video at the GT website}_






China successfully launched its *first Mars probe, named Tianwen-1 “天问一号”, via a Long March-5 Y4 carrier rocket* from Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China’s Hainan Province into planned orbit on Thursday (23 July). The move heralds a *new era in China’s deep-space exploration*, which has steadily progressed beyond moon probes to interplanetary missions, mission commanders and developers said.

After a flight of around 2,000 seconds, the probe entered the planned Earth-Mars transfer orbit, officially embarking on its journey to the Red Planet, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Thursday.

China’s Tianwen-1 Mars probe is expected to reach Mars’ gravity field in *February 2021,* about seven months after the launch. Rover of the probe is scheduled to soft land on a suitable location in the southern part of Mars' Utopia Planitia around *May 2021*, Liu Tongjie, spokesperson for China’s Mars probe mission said during a Thursday press conference following the launch.

*If it succeeds, Tianwen-1 will be the first Mars expedition to complete orbiting, landing and roving in a single mission in humanity’s history.*

According to the CNSA, the project is set to achieve a series of technological advances, including Mars orbit insertion, long-term automatic probe management, long distance communication and Mars surface roving capabilities.

The interplanetary mission will also mark China’s establishment of a *complete deep-space exploration project system*, covering design, production, flight mission and scientific research.

Global Times reporters found on Thursday that the body of the Long March-5 Y4 is decorated with multiple international space agencies’ logos, such as those of the European Space Agency, French space agency CNES and the Austrian Research Promotion Agency (FFG), which strongly indicates that the mission also involves international cooperation.

CNSA told the Global Times that the European Space Agency and Argentina will participate by taking part in spacecraft monitoring and controlling. Moreover, China is also working with countries including France and Austria on payload scaling and data analysis for the mission.

Interestingly, according to the Xi’an Satellite Control Center on Thursday, China’s first overseas deep-space ground station located in Argentina’s Patagonian region would capture the flying Tianwen-1 probe for the first time for monitoring work during the spacecraft’s first lap on transfer orbit. And ground stations in Jiamusi in Northeast China’s Heilongjiang Province and Kashi prefecture in Northwest China’s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region will join the monitoring work.





_Infographic: Global Times_

The Thursday launch mission was the fifth flight of the Long March-5 carrier rocket series, the strongest member of China’s launch vehicle family. The last launch mission of the Long March-5B, a smaller variant of the Long March 5, took place on May 5, also from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan.

The Thursday launch also *marked the first time the Long March-5 was put into practical mission use*, the rocket developer China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) under the state-owned space giant China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) told the Global Times on Thursday.

_“The completion of the first practical mission would indicate that the Long March-5 series has officially joined service,” _Wang Jue, chief commander of the Long March-5 rocket model, told the Global Times.

*Long March-5 has a 5-meter diameter core stage and four 3.35-meter diameter boosters, and is 57 meters long with a take-off weight of around 870 tons and thrust of 1,000 tons. It has raised the country’s Geostationary Transfer Orbit (GTO) launch capability from 5.5 tons to 14 tons.*

The Long March-5 Y4 carrier rocket has reached an *escape velocity of over 11.2 kilometers per second*, managing to send the probe into planned orbit, and according to Li Dong, chief designer of the Long March-5, _*“this speed set a new fastest flight speed record for China’s launch vehicles.”*_

*The Tianwen-1 Mars probe, which weighs about five tons, is also the heaviest deep space probe that China has ever sent into space, and is one ton heavier than the Chang’e-4 lunar probe, which China successfully sent to the dark side of the moon in January 2019, the CALT noted.*

The powerful launch capability of the Long March-5 rocket has advanced the country’s deep-space exploration to a new starting point in interplanetary expeditions, and a new era of planet probes *beyond the moon* has officially been ushered in as the first Mars probe begins, Li Minghua, CALT’s Party chief, announced upon the successful launch on Thursday.

*The Long March-5 carrier rocket is expected to launch another Chang’e-5, weighing about eight tons, which aims to undertake the country’s first moon sample return mission, set to take place before the end of this year. *The Long March-5B will launch the core module of the country’s first space station around March 2021, Lou Luliang, the rocket series vice chief designer, revealed to the Global Times.





_Infographic: Global Times_

*Challenges ahead*

Mars, one of Earth’s closest neighbor planets in the solar system, has the most similar environment to Earth's. As of June 2020, human beings have made 44 Mars mission attempts, and only 24 of them succeeded.

The minimum distance between Mars and Earth is about 55 million kilometers, and the two planets only come that close every 26 months. The Mars exploration window is open between July and August.

*No country other than China has ever set the goals of orbiting, landing and roving the Red Planet in its first mission attempt*, and the successful launch will only mark the beginning of a long expedition full of challenges, and uncertainties also remain, observers noted.

According to the CASC on Tuesday, only a handful of Mars missions have been able to land on the planet and conduct roving explorations.

China's Mars orbiter will carry seven scientific payloads, while the rover will have six, according to the CASC. Safely landing the Mars rover after the probe enters the planet's orbit, which will take around seven minutes, will be one of the most decisive stages of the whole mission. *During those seven minutes, the probe needs to slow down from more than 20,000 kilometers per hour to zero, which poses a grave challenge to its surface heat-resistance capability.*

To overcome that, CALT has developed a new material structure, which is more advanced than that of the US Apollo flight, to ensure the safety of the probe in the deceleration process.

Apart from China, the US and the UAE are also launching their Mars missions this summer.

The first Arab space mission to Mars, an unmanned probe dubbed Hope, blasted off from Japan on Monday, in a bid to reveal more about the atmosphere of the Red Planet.

NASA moved its first launch attempt of its Mars 2020 mission to no earlier than July 30, according to the US space agency's official website. If successful, Perseverance will be the seventh probe NASA has landed on Mars, and the fourth rover.

ExoMars, a cooperation program between Europe and Russia, earlier announced that it will be delayed to 2022.






*China’s open heart vs US anxiety*

Thursday’s successful launch of China’s Tianwen 1 came ahead of this year’s NASA Perseverance rover, which has clearly sparked anxious sentiment from the US, although the two probes are expected to land on the Red Planet about the same time next year.

A CNN report published hours after China’s launch claimed that “Mars is the latest arena in the US-China rivalry.” And it noted that “the space race is inescapably political,” while recalling NASA's early missions, particularly its historic landing of humans on the Moon in 1969, which was fueled by the Cold War rivalry between Washington and Moscow.

It added that “NASA sent multiple orbiters to Mars before ever attempting a landing. Pulling off the landing is a far more difficult task,” expressing pressure when compared to China’s goals of achieving orbiting, landing and roving in its very first try.

Space experts including Song Zhongping, a Beijing-based TV commentator, had anticipated such anxiety from the US that would emerge in regards to Thursday’s event.

“The US can promote the ‘China threat’ theory for a new interplanetary chapter now,” Song told the Global Times.

However, Chinese space observers have repeatedly admitted the huge gap of space technology advancement in terms of deep space exploration between the China and the US.

Out of the 24 successful Mars missions worldwide, the US took up 21. And such a number speaks louder than words, they said.

In the meantime, China shows an open heart.

Liu, the Tianwen 1 mission spokesperson, remarked that China expressed the wish that the US and UAE also accomplish their goals in their 2020 Mars missions. And we share the joint path to our dreams.






*Reuters also reported earlier in May that the US' Trump administration is drafting a legal blueprint for mining on the moon,* proposing "safety zones" surrounding future moon bases in a bid to prevent damage or interference from rival countries and companies.

*The report stated that US officials planned to formally negotiate the accords with "like-minded" space partners in the coming weeks such as Canada, Japan, European countries as well as the United Arab Emirates while excluding China and Russia.

* * * * *

Few more cool pics from Chinese media resources

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*@NamusLake - a famous China's Aerospace blogger had his Twitter account killed off abruptly on 24 July 2020 by Twitter ruler after the successful launch of China's first Mars mission Tianwen-1.*





@zhang_heqing 昨天NASA前总署博尔登先生发射前在我们的朋友航空航天博主@NamusLake的推文评论区送上了祝福，然而今天他却被推特暴力杀号了，@NamusLake是中推圈优质的航空航天博主，甚至已经进入了Next Space Flight 的Live Tracker 时间线，如果失去他，对大家来说将会是一个难以挽回的损失。

@zhang_heqing Yesterday (23 July), Mr. Bolden, former NASA General Administration, sent his blessing to our friend @NamusLake's tweet comment area before launching. However, today (24 July), the Twitter account of @NamusLake was brutally killed by Twitter. @NamusLake is a high-quality Aerospace blogger in China's Weibo circle, and has even entered the Next Space Flight Live Tracker timeline, if lose him, it will be an irreparable loss for everyone.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286502725572648961





Note: the abovementioned Mr. Bolden refers to *Maj. Gen. Charles Frank Bolden, Jr.*, (USMC-Ret.), who was appointed as the 12th Administrator of the NASA during Obama administration in July 2009. He resigned in January 2017.


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new high-resolution mapping satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-25 12:12:30|Editor: huaxia



The Ziyuan III 03 satellite is launched by a Long March-4B rocket from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, July 25, 2020. China sent a new high-resolution mapping satellite into space on Saturday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi. The Ziyuan III 03 satellite was launched by a Long March-4B rocket at 11:13 a.m. Beijing time, according to the center. It was the 341st flight mission by the Long March rocket series. Also on board the rocket were two satellites used for dark matter detection and commercial data acquisition respectively. They were developed by the Shanghai ASES Spaceflight Technology Co. Ltd. All three satellites have entered preset orbits, sources with the Taiyuan center said. (Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)

TAIYUAN, July 25 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new high-resolution mapping satellite into space on Saturday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi.

The Ziyuan III 03 satellite was launched by a Long March-4B rocket at 11:13 a.m. Beijing time, according to the center. It was the 341st flight mission by the Long March rocket series.

Also on board the rocket were two satellites used for dark matter detection and commercial data acquisition respectively. They were developed by the Shanghai ASES Spaceflight Technology Co. Ltd.

All three satellites have entered preset orbits, sources with the Taiyuan center said.















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286882840798322688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287749588145909761

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277860334108196866


中国航天科技集团
2分钟前
【圆满成功！北斗三号系统最后一颗组网卫星入网工作】北斗卫星导航系统第55颗卫星（北斗三号系统地球静止轨道卫星）已完成在轨测试、入网评估等工作，于近日正式入网，使用测距码编号61提供定位导航授时服务。该卫星由航天科技集团五院研制，于2020年6月23日在西昌卫星发射中心发射。（来源：“中国北斗卫星导航系统”微信公众号）​*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
2 minutes ago
*
_[A complete success! The last networked satellite of Beidou-3 system has been connected to the network]_

The 55th Beidou satellite navigation system (Beidou-3 geostationary orbit satellite) has completed in-orbit testing, network access evaluation and other work, and officially connected to the network, using ranging Code 61 to provide positioning and navigation timing services. The satellite was developed by the Fifth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Group and was launched at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on June 23, 2020. (Source: "China Beidou Satellite Navigation System" WeChat public account)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Xi declares start of Beidou's full-scale global service*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-07-31 10:49












China launches the last satellite of the Beidou Navigation Satellite System from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 23, 2020. [Photo by Hu Xujie/For chinadaily.com.cn]

President Xi Jinping announced on Friday morning that China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System has been completed and started providing full-scale global services on the day.

Xi, who is also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, declared the completion of the global navigation and positioning system's third-generation network at a ceremony at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing.

This is a new milestone in China's space industry and also a major achievement in the country's efforts to boost science, technology and innovation, experts have said.

Beidou is the country's largest space-based system and one of four global navigation networks, along with the United States' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo.

More than 300,000 scientists, engineers and technicians from more than 400 domestic institutes, universities and enterprises have been involved in Beidou's development and construction. Dozens of distinguished scientists from the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Chinese Academy of Engineering have taken part in the program, project leaders said.

In late June, the final satellite to complete Beidou's third-generation network was lifted by a Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province and was placed into a geostationary orbit about 36,000 kilometers above the Earth.

After in-orbit tests over the past month, the satellite, the 59th in the Beidou family and 30th in the third-generation series, has recently started its formal operations, according to the China Satellite Navigation Office.

Since 2000, a total of 59 Beidou satellites, including the first four experimental ones, have been launched from Xichang on 44 Long March 3-series rockets, with some of them having retired.

Beidou began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and other parts of the Asia-Pacific in December 2012. At the end of 2018, it started offering basic global services.

Now, there are 30 third-generation Beidou satellites in three types of orbit — 24 in medium-Earth orbits, three in inclined geosynchronous satellite orbits and three in geostationary orbits.

There also are some second-generation Beidou satellites in operation offering regional services, said the China Satellite Navigation Office.

Timeline:

1983 -- Renowned Chinese scientists, headed by Chen Fangyun, propose to build an experimental two-satellite positioning system.

1989 -- The concept of the experimental system is demonstrated and verified by two Chinese communications satellites operating in orbit.

February 1994 -- The government approves and starts the research and development of a space-based navigation and positioning system, aiming to mitigate the country's heavy reliance on foreign networks. The system is named "Beidou".

October 2000 -- China launches the first Beidou satellite. In December that year, the second Beidou satellite lifts off to join the first one to establish an experimental system. In May 2003 and February 2007, another two experimental satellites lift off to join the trial run.

April 2007 -- Beidou's first mass-production satellite, also the first in its second-generation series, launches.

December 2012 -- Beidou starts providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and other parts of the Asia-Pacific.

November 2017 -- The first two third-generation Beidou satellites are launched.

December 2018 -- Beidou begins providing basic global services.

June 2020 -- The final satellite to complete the third-generation Beidou network launches.

July 2020 -- Beidou starts providing full-scale services.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

10:45, 03-Aug-2020
*Official: BeiDou system products exported to over 120 countries and regions*
CGTN

Products linked to the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) have been exported to over 120 countries and regions, according to an official.

All key parts of the system are 100 percent domestically built, and China has mastered 160 core technologies including inter-satellite links and high-precision atomic clocks, said BDS spokesperson Ran Chengqi at a press conference.

The 28-nanometer Beidou multi-mode chip has gone into mass production and its 22 nm chip will be mass-produced soon, Ran told reporters. Most smartphones support BeiDou's functions, he added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290127753346523142

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Major north China port switches to BeiDou navigation system*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-08-02 19:46:37|Editor: huaxia

SHIJIAZHUANG, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- Qinhuangdao Port, a leading coal port in north China, has successfully switched all its public navigation aids to China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS).

The port's navigation support capability has significantly improved with the BDS, which was officially commissioned Friday with the formal opening of the newly completed BDS-3 system for global users, according to the Qinhuangdao navigation aids department of the Navigation Guarantee Center of North China Sea (NGCN), the Ministry of Transport.

Among all the navigation tools, the 120-year-old Nanshantou beacon has performed more efficiently with the new navigation system.

The operation status of the lighthouse was on display in real-time, so were its communication records. The new system automatically examines and reports any failure before raising the alarm, said Ao Zidong, a maintenance staff with the Qinhuangdao navigation aids department. For years, they had to climb atop the beacon to check when the old system raised the alarm.

"The unique text messaging function of BDS enables our users to communicate when there is no communication base station or mobile phone signal on the sea," he said.

The Nanshantou beacon's newly replaced lamps were developed with the BeiDou technology, which has increased its maximum range from 20 nautical miles to 27 nautical miles.

BDS is one of four global navigation-satellite systems in the world. The other three are GPS of the United States, Galileo of the European Union, and GLONASS of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 央视新闻
> 29分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> #高分九号04星发射成功#【一箭双星！#清华科学卫星发射成功#
> 
> 
> 
> 】今天12时01分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将高分九号04星送入预定轨道，发射获得圆满成功！此次任务还搭载发射了清华科学卫星，由清华大学负责研制，将在轨对重力卫星系统设计方法、基于双频GPS的精密轨道大气密度测量方法等理论与技术进行飞行验证。（总台央视记者杨弘杨）


*CCTV News
29 minutes ago from weibo*

At 12:01 today, China used the Long March 2D carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully put the Gaofen-9 04 satellite into the scheduled orbit. The launch was a complete success! The mission also carried the Tsinghua Science Satellite, which was developed by Tsinghua University and will verify in orbit, theory and technology on the design of gravity satellite, high precision atmospheric density measurement methodology based on dual-frequency GPS etc. (Headquarters CCTV reporter Yang Hongyang)








​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=51619.0;attach=1961357;sess=0


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Hainan eyes new satellite network*
> By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-16 08:59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heavy-lift carrier rocket Long March 5 blasts off Nov 3, 2016 at Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan province.[Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The southernmost island province of Hainan is preparing a satellite network that is expected to enable China to conduct effective and efficient surveillance over the South China Sea.
> 
> Design work for the Hainan Earth-Observation Satellite Constellation, a project headed by the Sanya Institute of Remote Sensing in Hainan and sponsored by the provincial government, has begun at the institute and by its contractors.
> 
> The first in the constellation, a Hainan 1 optical satellite, is scheduled to be launched in the second half of 2019, according to a statement from the institute.
> 
> The statement said the constellation will have 10 satellites that will be launched in four stages by the end of 2021. First, three Hainan 1 optical satellites are scheduled to enter orbit in 2019. The following year, three Hainan 1 satellites and two Sanya 1 multispectral remote-sensing satellites will be launched. In 2021, two Sansha 1 synthetic aperture radar satellites are expected to be sent into space.
> 
> At a meeting in Sanya on Tuesday, Chinese space experts reviewed and approved technical plans for the first four Hainan 1 satellites.
> 
> According to the institute, each Hainan 1 will weigh 50 kilograms, and will operate in a low-Earth orbit 500 kilometers above Earth and move at 7.9 km per second.
> 
> Yang Tianliang, director of the institute and chief designer of the constellation, said in a phone interview on Wednesday that Hainan 1 satellites will carry two types of instruments - cameras and identification technology.
> 
> "The combination of cameras and automatic identification systems will allow us not only to monitor ships lawfully sailing in the South China Sea, but also to detect and track illegally operating ones," Yang said.
> 
> Automatic identification systems can receive and process signals concerning positioning data, courses of vessels as well as speed readings sent by a moving ship. The technology is often mounted on ships and satellites and assists vessel operators in understanding maritime traffic situations while also helping maritime authorities to track and monitor vessel movements.
> 
> Yang said Hainan administers hundreds of islands and reefs in the South China Sea, so it requires the assistance of a space-based platform to monitor these territories and surrounding waters.
> 
> He also noted that once the satellite network becomes fully operational by 2021, it will be able to cover the entire South China Sea and will be very helpful in a wide range of sectors, such as marine transportation, fisheries, island management and maritime search and rescue.
> 
> Gao Enyu, a manager from Hainan MinoSpace Technology Co, was quoted by China News Service as saying on Tuesday that researchers optimized Hainan 1's cameras to make them suitable for monitoring large expanses of waters.
> 
> He added that the satellite is capable of detecting and identifying all midsize and large vessels.
> 
> Gao's company is in charge of the research and development of some of Hainan 1's equipment.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290545865631895552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292515476753399808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's IoT satellites complete phase-1 in-orbit tests*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-12 20:58:00|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Two satellites, Xingyun-2 01 and 02, are launched by a Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, May 12, 2020. (Photo by Shan Biao/Xinhua)
> 
> WUHAN, June 12 (Xinhua) -- Two satellites for China's space-based Internet-of-Things (IoT) project have completed phase-1 tests in orbit, sources with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation said.
> 
> The satellites, Xingyun-2 01 and 02, were launched by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket on May 12 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> Engineers tested the satellite platforms, payloads, and key technologies such as inter-satellite links. The results were in line with expectations, the corporation said.
> 
> Additional in-orbit tests will be continued for the completion of the Xingyun project, China's first self-developed, space-based IoT constellation.
> 
> The project is anticipated to solve problems detected in the IoT businesses' communication blind-zone, as a result of deficient coverage of cellular wireless communication networks.
> 
> By around 2023, the Xingyun project will have completed construction of the space-based IoT constellation with 80 low-orbit communication satellites.
> 
> The Xingyun-2 01 and 02 satellites employ the technology of inter-satellite laser links, which enables the in-orbit satellites to communicate over long distances and hence upgrade the real-time performance of communication services.


航天见闻 


今天 13:47 来自 航天见闻超话
【“行云二号”两颗卫星实现双向通信，激光链路技术得到成功验证】近日，“行云二号”01星、02星之间实现了建链流程完整、遥测状态稳定的双向通信，这意味着“行云二号”卫星搭载的激光通信载荷技术得到成功验证，我国卫星物联网星座实现星间激光通信零的突破。至此，两颗卫星自今年5月12日发射入轨开展在轨技术测试以来，所有核心技术均得到充分验证。

目前，星间激光链路技术已成为全球卫星通信系统发展的关键技术。公开资料显示，全球中低轨道星座项目中，仅有美国的Starlink星座、LeoSat星座提出了采用星间激光链路实现空间组网的计划。而在国内，行云公司抓总研制了国内最小的星间激光通信载荷，实现了国内卫星物联网星座激光通信零的突破，打通了卫星物联网星座间信息传输的瓶颈制约。​
*Aerospace experience*
Today 13:47 from aerospace

[Two satellites of "Xingyun-2" realize two-way communication, and the laser link technology has been successfully verified]

Recently, "Xingyun-2" 01 and 02 have achieved two-way communication with full complete link establishment under stable telemetry status. This means that the laser communication payload technology carried by the "Xingyun-2" satellite has been successfully verified. Ever since the two satellites were launched into orbit on May 12 this year to carry out in-orbit technical testing, all core technologies have now been fully verified.

At present, inter-satellite laser link technology has become a key technology for the development of global satellite communication systems. Public information shows that among the global low and medium orbit constellation projects, only the Starlink constellation and LeoSat constellation in the United States have proposed plans to use inter-satellite laser links to achieve space networking. In China, Xingyun has developed the smallest inter-satellite laser communication payload in China, achieving a breakthrough in laser communication, and fixed the bottleneck of inter satellite information transmission of IoT constellation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 央视新闻
> 17分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【转发祝贺！#高分七号卫星发射成功#
> 
> 
> 
> 】记者从国家航天局获悉，今天11时22分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号乙运载火箭，成功发射高分七号卫星。高分七号卫星是我国首颗民用亚米级光学传输型立体测绘卫星。该星运行后将在国土测绘、城乡建设、统计调查等方面发挥重要作用。（央视记者李厦）
> *CCTV News*
> 17 minutes ago from Weibo
> 
> [Forward congratulations! #高分七号号 successfully launched #[威武]]
> The reporter learned from the National Space Administration that at 11:22 today, China used the Long March 4B carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Gaofen-7. The Gaofen-7 is China's first civilian sub-meter optical three dimension mapping satellite. After the satellite begin operation, it will play an important role in land surveying and mapping, urban and rural construction, and statistical surveys. (CCTV reporter Li Xia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​林晓弈
> 4分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 此次发射任务成功验证了基于栅格舵系统的一子级落区控制技术，该技术的应用将为后续重复使用运载火箭的研制奠定了坚实的技术基础。 ¡查看图片
> 4 minutes ago from Weibo
> The launch mission successfully verified first stage drop-zone control technology based on the grid fin system. The application of this technology will lay a solid technical foundation for the subsequent development of reusable launch vehicle. ¡ view image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190865283357007877


10:51, 20-Aug-2020
*China's Gaofen-7 satellite officially put into use*
CGTN

China's Earth observation satellite Gaofen-7 has been officially put into use, according to the China National Space Administration on Thursday.

Launched on November 3, 2019, Gaofen-7 is an important part of China's high-definition Earth observation project. It's the country's first civil-use optical transmission three-dimensional surveying and mapping satellite that reaches the sub-meter definition.

Gaofen-7 will help solve problems in monitoring geographical conditions, housing and urban-rural construction and national statistics, according to Xinhua News Agency quoting chief designer of the Gaofen-7 at the China Academy of Space Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296170066694684674

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> 10:51, 20-Aug-2020
> *China's Gaofen-7 satellite officially put into use*
> CGTN
> 
> China's Earth observation satellite Gaofen-7 has been officially put into use, according to the China National Space Administration on Thursday.
> 
> Launched on November 3, 2019, Gaofen-7 is an important part of China's high-definition Earth observation project. It's the country's first civil-use optical transmission three-dimensional surveying and mapping satellite that reaches the sub-meter definition.
> 
> Gaofen-7 will help solve problems in monitoring geographical conditions, housing and urban-rural construction and national statistics, according to Xinhua News Agency quoting chief designer of the Gaofen-7 at the China Academy of Space Technology.



*Update: China's Gaofen-7 satellite put into service*

Source: Xinhua| 2020-08-20 20:48:59|Editor: huaxia





_A new Earth observation satellite, Gaofen-7, is launched on a Long March-4B rocket from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Nov. 3, 2019. (Photo by Sun Gongming/Xinhua)_
*
BEIJING, Aug. 20 (Xinhua)* -- The China National Space Administration announced on Thursday that the *Gaofen-7 Earth observation satellite has been put into service*, representing significant progress for the country's *surveying and mapping capabilities*.

Launched on Nov. 3, 2019, *Gaofen-7 is China's first civil-use optical transmission 3D surveying and mapping satellite that reaches the sub-meter level*.

Equipped with two line-scan cameras and a laser altimeter, the satellite can provide 1:10,000 scale satellite 3D mapping *for users in China and countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative*.





_Image obtained by the Gaofen-7 Earth observation satellite on Nov. 13, 2019 shows a view of the Beijing Capital International Airport. (China National Space Administration/Handout via Xinhua)_

During in-orbit tests, satellite functions such as the monitoring of geographical conditions, agricultural surveys, and road constructions have been verified, said Zhang Kejian, head of the administration.

In May, using data from the Gaofen-7 and Ziyuan III satellites, scientists drew a 1:10,000 scale topographic map for surveyors to measure the height of *Mount Qomolangma.* [note: British named it Mount Everest]





_Image obtained by the Gaofen-7 Earth observation satellite on March 18, 2020 shows a view of Mount Qomolangma. (China National Space Administration/Handout via Xinhua)_

*Since the Gaofen project began in 2010*, China has had an increasingly clearer view of the planet. According to the administration, data from the Gaofen series of satellites have been *used in more than 20 industries across the country*.

Images captured by the Gaofen-2 satellite were used to help monitor the construction work of two makeshift hospitals, Huoshenshan and Leishenshan, in Wuhan, after the COVID-19 outbreak.





_Image obtained by the Gaofen-7 Earth observation satellite on June 6, 2020 shows a view of Huludao City in northeast China's Liaoning Province. (China National Space Administration/Handout via Xinhua)_

Gaofen-3 has contributed to the monitoring of the flood situation along Poyang Lake, China's largest freshwater lake, in the eastern province of Jiangxi.

With Gaofen satellite data, researchers also conducted ecological environment investigations for poor areas in the northwestern province of Gansu.

_"Gaofen-7 will further meet the needs of users in basic mapping, global geographic information, monitoring, and evaluation in urban and rural construction, etc.,"_ said Zhang. ■

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-08/20/c_139305662.htm

* * * * *

*China newest satellite goes into service - CGTN (2020-08-20)*

_China's Gaofen-7 imaging satellite has officially gone into service, and it promises to be the most advanced in the series. It's the country's first civil-use 3D surveying and mapping satellite and can produce highly detailed images and data in real time. The Gaofen-7 was launched last November but underwent rigorous testing. It's being hailed as a milestone for China._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China sends new high-resolution remote sensing satellite into space*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/23 10:50:10



Photo: Wang Jiangbo

China successfully sent the Gaofen-9 05 – a high resolution Earth observation satellite – into planned orbit via a Long March-2D carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China’s Gansu Province on Sunday morning at around 10:30 am.

The Gaofen-9 05 is an optical remote-sensing satellite that is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of less than a meter.

It will be used for land surveys, urban planning, road network design, agriculture and disaster relief, and support the construction of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, the Global Times learned from China’s space authorities.

A multi-functional experiment satellite that was developed by China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Academy of Military Sciences, and Tiantuo-5, a spacecraft developed by the National University of Defense Technology, were also launched during the mission.



Photo: Wang Jiangbo


Photo: Wang Jiangbo

The multi-functional experiment satellite will carry out work in a series of new fields in orbit ranging from communication to navigation. Tiantuo-5 will be used to verify in-orbit information collection capabilities from ships, spacecraft and Internet of Things.

The Sunday mission marks the 343rd flight of the Long March rocket family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> 航天见闻
> 
> ​今天 13:47 来自 航天见闻超话​【“行云二号”两颗卫星实现双向通信，激光链路技术得到成功验证】近日，“行云二号”01星、02星之间实现了建链流程完整、遥测状态稳定的双向通信，这意味着“行云二号”卫星搭载的激光通信载荷技术得到成功验证，我国卫星物联网星座实现星间激光通信零的突破。至此，两颗卫星自今年5月12日发射入轨开展在轨技术测试以来，所有核心技术均得到充分验证。​​目前，星间激光链路技术已成为全球卫星通信系统发展的关键技术。公开资料显示，全球中低轨道星座项目中，仅有美国的Starlink星座、LeoSat星座提出了采用星间激光链路实现空间组网的计划。而在国内，行云公司抓总研制了国内最小的星间激光通信载荷，实现了国内卫星物联网星座激光通信零的突破，打通了卫星物联网星座间信息传输的瓶颈制约。​
> *Aerospace experience*
> Today 13:47 from aerospace
> 
> [Two satellites of "Xingyun-2" realize two-way communication, and the laser link technology has been successfully verified]
> 
> Recently, "Xingyun-2" 01 and 02 have achieved two-way communication with full complete link establishment under stable telemetry status. This means that the laser communication payload technology carried by the "Xingyun-2" satellite has been successfully verified. Ever since the two satellites were launched into orbit on May 12 this year to carry out in-orbit technical testing, all core technologies have now been fully verified.
> 
> At present, inter-satellite laser link technology has become a key technology for the development of global satellite communication systems. Public information shows that among the global low and medium orbit constellation projects, only the Starlink constellation and LeoSat constellation in the United States have proposed plans to use inter-satellite laser links to achieve space networking. In China, Xingyun has developed the smallest inter-satellite laser communication payload in China, achieving a breakthrough in laser communication, and fixed the bottleneck of inter satellite information transmission of IoT constellation.


Inter-satellite laser communication is a communication method that uses laser beams to transmit images, voices, signals and other information in space. It has high transmission rate, strong anti-interference ability, small system terminal size, light weight, and low power consumption. The advantage can greatly reduce the dependence of the satellite constellation system on the ground network, thereby reducing the number and construction cost of ground stations, expanding the coverage area, and realizing global measurement and control.

The laser communication payload of "Xingyun-2" 01 and 02 satellites has a *mass of 6.5 kilograms and a power consumption of 80 watts in orbit*. "Xingyun II" 01 and 02 were developed by the Aerospace Xingyun Technology Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of China Aerospace Sanjiang Group Co., Ltd., and are the first satellites of the space-based Internet of Things (Xingyun Project). It was successful launched on May 12, 2020. After launching into orbit, a series of on-orbit technology verification and industry demonstration application tests were launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 27-AUG-2020
*Improving weather forecasts with observations from the microwave instruments onboard China's FY-3D satellite*

INSTITUTE OF ATMOSPHERIC PHYSICS, CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES




Illustration of FY-3D MWRI observations at 89 GHz on 25 July 2019.
CREDIT: Fabien Carminati

China's FengYun-3 (FY-3) satellite programme is an important part of the Earth observing system and provides observations for numerical weather prediction (NWP), reanalyses, and climate studies. The latest platform in the programme, FY-3D, carries the Microwave Temperature Sounder 2 (MWTS-2), the Microwave Humidity Sounder 2 (MWHS-2), and the Microwave Radiation Imager (MWRI). Together, these instruments have radiometric capability spanning the microwave domain from 10 to 183 GHz and provide valuable information on surface and atmospheric temperature, humidity, and wind.

Data quality assessment is a fundamental step that leads to the optimal use of a new instrument, helps NWP centres define assimilation strategies, and guides the climate community in the generation of climate data records. In a new study published in _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_, Dr Fabien Carminati of the UK Met Office and his colleagues build upon the maturity and experience gained from the assessment of previous platforms from the FY-3 programme to evaluate the instruments onboard FY-3D and to support China in generating high-quality satellite data for a wide range of weather and climate applications. The analysis shows that the data quality of all three instruments has improved with respect to the instruments onboard FY-3C and generally compares well to that of reference U.S. instruments. The assimilation of FY-3D microwave observations in the Met Office NWP system has a positive impact, reducing the error of global weather forecasts by a small but significant 0.1% on average.

Observations from FY-3D microwave instruments not only benefit both the NWP and climate communities by complementing the current observing system but also ensure the continuity of Earth observations between FY-3C and FY-3E. The assimilation of microwave observations at the Met Office and other NWP centres leads to improved weather forecasts, better resilience to extreme weather events, and more accurate climate predictions and monitoring. This also has the potential to improve downstream activities in sectors as varied as economics, agriculture, or energy, and provide a firmer basis for management and decision making.



Improving weather forecasts with observations from the microwave instruments onboard China's FY-3D satellite | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*New export controls won't have big impact on BDS services: insider*
By Chu Daye Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/1 20:18:40



File photo of a model of the Beidou Satellite Navigation System.Photo:Xinhua

China's efforts to better protect some of its most advanced technologies, through the means of a newly updated export control catalogue published on Friday, will not slow down global use of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), an industry insider told the Global Times on Tuesday.

China on Friday added 23 cutting-edge technologies to a list of restricted export items ranging from vegetable breeding and metal 3D printing to advanced drilling tools and software used in oil and gas extraction, strengthening the regulatory foundation for technology export controls in relation to countries and regions that are hostile to China.

Messaging transmission encryption technology used by the BDS is on the list. The BDS is China's largest space-based system and one of four global navigation networks, alongside the US' GPS, Russia's GLONASS and the EU's Galileo.

However, Wang Bo, a satellite navigation system expert with the Beijing Institute of Technology, said the newly updated catalogue will have little impact on the BDS' civilian use in the global market, as the restricted technology is primarily focused on military use.

"The encryption technology is for military use, and this sector should naturally be included in the catalogue. But signals for civilian use are always open to the public, and foreign companies can download them online," Wang told the Global Times. "We welcome more foreign companies to use it. The more, the better."

Since the catalogue was drawn up to protect China's technology and economic security, it makes sense to list technologies associated with the BDS. When the last version of the catalogue was drawn up in 2008, the BDS was still at the fledging stage, Wang said.

The BDS provides global users with basic navigation, global short message communication, and international search and rescue services. The system's services cover more than 200 countries and regions, with more than 100 million users and 200 million daily services.

More foreign companies are beginning to roll out devices that are compatible with BeiDou navigation as the system began to roll out full global services this year.

Japanese consumer electronics firm Sony launched a global navigation satellite systems chip that supports the BDS on August 19, the company said in a press release sent to the Global Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 10:45, 03-Aug-2020
> *Official: BeiDou system products exported to over 120 countries and regions*
> CGTN
> 
> Products linked to the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) have been exported to over 120 countries and regions, according to an official.
> 
> All key parts of the system are 100 percent domestically built, and China has mastered 160 core technologies including inter-satellite links and high-precision atomic clocks, said BDS spokesperson Ran Chengqi at a press conference.
> 
> The 28-nanometer Beidou multi-mode chip has gone into mass production and its 22 nm chip will be mass-produced soon, Ran told reporters. Most smartphones support BeiDou's functions, he added.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290127753346523142




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301391975996821505People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

A 22-nanometer chip, the latest generation of China's BeiDou high-precision positioning chip, was recently unveiled in Beijing. The chip that can achieve 1-cm accuracy for real-time positioning will be officially delivered by the end of 2020 and put into mass production in 2021.






1:30 PM · Sep 3, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301391975996821505People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> A 22-nanometer chip, the latest generation of China's BeiDou high-precision positioning chip, was recently unveiled in Beijing. The chip that can achieve 1-cm accuracy for real-time positioning will be officially delivered by the end of 2020 and put into mass production in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:30 PM · Sep 3, 2020


_*" The chip that can achieve 1-cm accuracy for real-time positioning... "*_

What does this mean?

Does it mean if my gadget (possibly a smartphone or a BDS terminal) one day uses this chip then it can possibly achieve a positioning accuracy of about one centimeter?


----------



## JSCh

samsara said:


> _*" The chip that can achieve 1-cm accuracy for real-time positioning... "*_
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> Does it mean if my gadget (possibly a smartphone or a BDS terminal) one day uses this chip then it can possibly achieve a positioning accuracy of about one centimeter?


The chip is meant for high-precision positioning demand application areas such as surveying and mapping, drones, autonomous driving, deformation monitoring and robotics according to the news below.

The project manager said it can have real-time 1 cm precision and even 1 mm with post processing. He talk about fast processing and memories capability of the chip. Therefore I think it is done with lots of processing hence the needs for 22nm. He said that previously an external processing and augmentation system needed but no longer, but he did not specifically said that no augmentation system is used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

Wish them luck ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301505513113481217

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑ ↑ ↑


> *我国成功发射可重复使用试验航天器 *
> 新华社酒泉9月4日电（李国利、赵金龙）记者从有关部门获悉，我国4日在酒泉卫星发射中心，利用长征二号F运载火箭，成功发射一型可重复使用的试验航天器。
> 
> 试验航天器将在轨运行一段时间后，返回国内预定着陆场，期间，将按计划开展可重复使用技术验证，为和平利用太空提供技术支撑。
> 
> 这是长征二号F运载火箭第14次执行发射任务。



*China successfully launched a reusable test spacecraft*

Xinhua News Agency, Jiuquan, September 4 (Li Guoli, Zhao Jinlong) The reporter learned from relevant departments that our country successfully launched a reusable test spacecraft at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on the 4th, using the Long March 2F carrier rocket.

The test spacecraft will be in orbit for a period of time before returning to the domestic designated landing site. During this period, it will carry out reusable technology verification as planned in-order to provide technical support for the peaceful use of space.

This is the 14th launch mission of the Long March 2 F carrier rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> ↑ ↑ ↑
> 
> 
> *China successfully launched a reusable test spacecraft*
> 
> Xinhua News Agency, Jiuquan, September 4 (Li Guoli, Zhao Jinlong) The reporter learned from relevant departments that our country successfully launched a reusable test spacecraft at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on the 4th, using the Long March 2F carrier rocket.
> 
> The test spacecraft will be in orbit for a period of time before returning to the domestic designated landing site. During this period, it will carry out reusable technology verification as planned in-order to provide technical support for the peaceful use of space.
> 
> This is the 14th launch mission of the Long March 2 F carrier rocket.


*SOME BACKGROUND INFO:* here's a great mapping of Chinese SPACECRAFT / SPACEPLANE projects from *JEAN DEVILLE*, _a French aviation & space enthusiast, and passionate China watcher._

*China’s Spaceplane Projects: Past, Present and Future – The China Aerospace Blog*

This article is the _*second and final part of a two-piece blog post*_ by China Aerospace Blog on Chinese SPACEPLANES. The first part discussed China’s historical approach to REUSABILITY, and more specifically to SPACEPLANES. This part extends the discussion by reviewing current Chinese SPACEPLANE projects, and provides a map.

Below is a map of all Chinese spaceplane projects, including abandoned projects and ones currently under development. Both private and state-owned company initiatives were examined, as well as unconfirmed secret programs.









China’s Spaceplane Projects: Past, Present and Future


This article is the second and final part of a two-piece blog post by China Aerospace Blog on Chinese spaceplanes. The first part discussed China’s historical approach to reusability, and mor…




china-aerospace.blog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

_*“Orbit of Chinese OTV compared to the orbit of X-37B”*_

*From Oedosoldier on 2020.09.04:*

_*China version X-37B launched today by CZ-2F rocket, officially called "reusable test spacecraft"




*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301803004564090882
_The space flight path of CZ-2F :_






_Then some may ask, what's the X-37B? Here's a brief from Space.com




_

*X-37B: The Air Force's Mysterious Space Plane*

*By Mike Wall - May 15, 2020 | Space.com

The Boeing X-37B is a U.S. Air Force's mysterious space plane.* The U.S. Air Force's unmanned X-37B space plane has flown *four clandestine missions to date, carrying secret payloads on long-duration flights in Earth orbit*. The robotic vehicle resembles NASA's famous space shuttle but is much smaller. The X-37B is about 8.8 meters long and 2.9 m tall, with a wingspan just less than 4.6 meters. At launch, it weighs 4,990 kilograms.

The X-37B's payload bay (the area in which the cargo is packed) measures 2.1 by 1.2 meters — about the size of a pickup truck bed. Just what the X-37B carries in there is unclear, however. Air Force officials generally comment only on the overall goals of the program, *stressing that each payload is classified*.

"The primary objectives of the X-37B are twofold: reusable spacecraft technologies for the U.S.'s future in space and operating experiments which can be returned to, and examined, on Earth," states an X-37B fact sheet produced by the Air Force. Like the space shuttle, the solar-powered X-37B space plane launches vertically, with the aid of a rocket, and cruises back to Earth for a runway landing. The diminutive space plane is designed to operate at altitudes ranging from 177 to 805 km.

(...)

*Space weapon?*

The secrecy surrounding the X-37B and its payloads has spawned rumors that the vehicle could be a space weapon of some sort, perhaps tasked with capturing or damaging other nations' satellites.

But the space plane is likely too small and not maneuverable enough for such work, experts say. Instead, its chief mission is likely what Air Force officials have claimed all along: to test out new sensors and other next-generation satellite technologies, to see how they perform and hold up in the space environment.

"I absolutely think that's the primary mission," former Air Force orbital analyst Brian Weeden, who now works as a technical adviser for the nonprofit Secure World Foundation, told Space.com just before the launch of OTV-2.

Various other aspects of the X-37B's design would make it a less-than-ideal space weapon, he added — including the craft's shuttle-style runway landings, which leave it vulnerable to attack by hostile forces.

"It can be tracked, so it's going to be hard for it to sneak up on anything," Weeden said. "And when it comes down itself, it's a very ungainly, slow-moving glider."







*A Brief History of the X-37B*

The X-37 program started in 1999 with NASA, which initially planned to construct two vehicles: an Approach and Landing Test Vehicle (ALTV) and an Orbital Vehicle. NASA transferred the project to the U.S. military in 2004 — specifically, the *Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA)*. *At that point, X-37 became a classified project.*

DARPA finished the ALTV part of the program in 2006, conducting a series of captive-carry and free-flight tests. NASA's envisioned Orbital Vehicle was never built, but it served as the inspiration for the space plane that came to be called the X-37B. The X-37B program is now run by the Air Force's Rapid Capabilities Office, with mission control for orbital flights based at the 3rd Space Experimentation Squadron at Schriever Air Force Base in Colorado. The space planes are built by Boeing's Phantom Works division.

(...)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China successfully launches reusable test spacecraft - cnTechPost*
2020-09-04 17:28:03 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




China today successfully launched a reusable test spacecraft at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, Xinhua News Agency reported today.

The launch was carried out by the Long March-2 F launch vehicle, the 14th mission of the rocket.

The test spacecraft is expected to remain in orbit for a period of time and return to its scheduled landing site in China after completing its mission.

It will verify the viability of the spacecraft's reusable technology, the report said.

In October 2017, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said it was working with agencies within China to develop a reusable vehicle, with the first flight planned for around 2020.

The ultimate goal is not only to reduce the cost of transporting a unit of payload to one-tenth the cost of existing disposable launch vehicles, but also to dramatically shorten the launch preparation time and hopefully make it possible to make flights to and from the vehicle like an airplane.

Chen Hongbo, director of the research and development center at China Aerospace's First Research Institute, said at the time that China's reusable launch vehicle had the characteristics of both a spacecraft and an air vehicle.

Compared with traditional disposable rockets, China is building on its current rocket engines and improving them through technology to make them reusable, he said.

Reusable air vehicles currently in use can be divided into partially reusable and fully reusable.

China is promoting a "reusable" space program, and plans to implement low-cost space development in a three-step approach.

Firstly, the rocket power part can be reused; secondly, on the basis of the former, a reusable space plane can be carried; and finally, a combined-powered vehicle, a vehicle that integrates turbine engines, ram engines, rocket engines and other power sources.

This is an innovative step for China's space industry. It's no longer a secret that other countries around the world, such as the United States, have reusable spacecraft.

The SpaceX already completed the first test of its Dragon spacecraft on a Falcon 9 launch vehicle on June 3, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301867830636408836

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 我国可重复使用试验航天器成功着陆
> 2020-09-06 10:48:24 来源： 新华网
> 
> 新华社酒泉9月6日电（李国利、赵金龙）我国在酒泉卫星发射中心成功发射的可重复使用航天器，在轨飞行2天后，于9月6日成功返回预定着陆场。
> 
> 这次试验的圆满成功，标志着我国可重复使用航天器技术研究取得重要突破，后续可为和平利用太空提供更加便捷、廉价的往返方式。


*China's reusable test spacecraft successfully landed*
2020-09-06 10:48:24 Source: Xinhuanet

Xinhua News Agency, Jiuquan, September 6 (Li Guoli, Zhao Jinlong) The reusable spacecraft recently launched at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center successfully returned to the designated landing site on September 6 after flying in orbit for 2 days.

　　 The complete success of this experiment marks an important breakthrough in China’s technological research on reusable spacecraft, which will provide a more convenient and economical round-trip transportation method for the peaceful use of space.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Also noteworthy, it seems as if the vehicle came down / landed at Lop Nor (Lop Nur)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302486141090885632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302488039491592193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

so we still don't have a photo of this spaceplane?


----------



## Deino

casual said:


> so we still don't have a photo of this spaceplane?



Unfortunately yes


----------



## JSCh

*Deputy chief engineer says BeiDou still faces two major challenges*
2020-09-06 16:56:11 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





At present, BeiDou and GPS III are a new stage in the development of the Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS), but they still face two challenges, said Zhang Lixin, deputy chief engineer of BeiDou at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

He made the remarks at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services forum on September 6.

One of the challenges BeiDou faces, he said, is that users in some industries are demanding increasingly high service performance that cannot be met at present.

He said that users in some critical infrastructures, such as finance, power grids, and communications, require high security, high availability, and anti-spoofing, while users of automated driving and intelligent transportation require high precision, high integrity, and dynamic decimeter-centimeter levels.

Another challenge is that the "fragility" of satellite signals leads to limited applications in complex environments. For example, complex terrain environments are susceptible to obscuration and multipath complexity, while complex electromagnetic environments are susceptible to interference and spoofing.

"The only way to develop BeiDou is with an integrated PNT system," Zhang said.

The BeiDou satellite navigation system, he said, will be developed in parallel with pulsar navigation, ground-based augmentation, land-based navigation, underwater navigation, indoor navigation, and other systems to form the BeiDou integrated PNT system, which will achieve "unified standards, safety, credibility, efficiency, and convenience".

The key way to build BeiDou integrated PNT is "convergence", from the convergence of BeiDou systems to the convergence of BeiDou integrated PNT systems, to the construction of systems that are open to the world and the future, such as PNT inter-system and all-source.

Referring to the future BeiDou satellites, Zhang said that the BeiDou satellites will be "all-digital" in the future, moving from baseband to RF and processing RF digital signals directly.

The BeiDou project started in 1994, and the construction of BeiDou I was completed in 2000, and BeiDou II was completed in 2012.

The BeiDou III global satellite navigation system was fully completed and opened for service, marking China as the third country in the world to independently own a global satellite navigation system.

At present, the BeiDou system is used in more than 120 countries and regions around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302652435425570816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 航天见闻
> 
> ​今天 13:47 来自 航天见闻超话​【“行云二号”两颗卫星实现双向通信，激光链路技术得到成功验证】近日，“行云二号”01星、02星之间实现了建链流程完整、遥测状态稳定的双向通信，这意味着“行云二号”卫星搭载的激光通信载荷技术得到成功验证，我国卫星物联网星座实现星间激光通信零的突破。至此，两颗卫星自今年5月12日发射入轨开展在轨技术测试以来，所有核心技术均得到充分验证。​​目前，星间激光链路技术已成为全球卫星通信系统发展的关键技术。公开资料显示，全球中低轨道星座项目中，仅有美国的Starlink星座、LeoSat星座提出了采用星间激光链路实现空间组网的计划。而在国内，行云公司抓总研制了国内最小的星间激光通信载荷，实现了国内卫星物联网星座激光通信零的突破，打通了卫星物联网星座间信息传输的瓶颈制约。​
> *Aerospace experience*
> Today 13:47 from aerospace
> 
> [Two satellites of "Xingyun-2" realize two-way communication, and the laser link technology has been successfully verified]
> 
> Recently, "Xingyun-2" 01 and 02 have achieved two-way communication with full complete link establishment under stable telemetry status. This means that the laser communication payload technology carried by the "Xingyun-2" satellite has been successfully verified. Ever since the two satellites were launched into orbit on May 12 this year to carry out in-orbit technical testing, all core technologies have now been fully verified.
> 
> At present, inter-satellite laser link technology has become a key technology for the development of global satellite communication systems. Public information shows that among the global low and medium orbit constellation projects, only the Starlink constellation and LeoSat constellation in the United States have proposed plans to use inter-satellite laser links to achieve space networking. In China, Xingyun has developed the smallest inter-satellite laser communication payload in China, achieving a breakthrough in laser communication, and fixed the bottleneck of inter satellite information transmission of IoT constellation.


*China's homegrown space-based IoT network to see 12 more satellites next year: developer*
By Deng Xiaoci Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/6 17:33:40





Photo: CASIC

China's first homegrown space-borne Internet of Things (IoT) satellite network Xingyun-2 has completed its first stage constellation, and will launch 12 second-stage satellites next year, further enhancing its global service capability, developers said.

The project developer, along with LEOBIT Technology Co of the Wuhan-based Sanjiang Group, a subsidiary under the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), revealed the information to the Global Times on Sunday.

The project aims to construct an 80-communication satellite in the Low Earth Orbit by around 2023, and the first stage of two satellites has been completed, the developer noted.

The satellites will be used to test applications in multiple fields, such as intelligent container monitoring, polar environmental monitoring, meteorological forecasting as well as marine transport communication, and lay a foundation for the following space-based IoT network.

The two satellites, codenamed Xingyun-2 01 and 02, are the first satellites of the network and were launched on May 12 by the China's Kuaizhou-1A commercial carrier rocket, which was developed by the Wuhan-based Sanjiang Group. In-orbit tests have been underway ever since.

The developers have completed the communication link between the first two satellites in the network, marking a historical first in the country's IoT space network, Global Times learned previously.

Another 12 satellites for the second stage of the network will be launched by 2021, developers said.

The network will be immune to weather conditions and has high reliability, they said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

onebyone said:


> Posted on 2 August 2018 by gosnold
> On July 31st, China added a new member to its Gaofen Earth Observation constellation: Gaofen-11 (GF-11) was launched atop a CZ-4B rocket. While the early Gaofen satellites were openly described by their designers, this one is a bit more obscure. It was not in the list of planned Gaofen satellites, and the launch caught observers by surprise, so most likely it is a military satellite operating under the guise of the Gaofen programme.
> However, the Chinese always lift a bit of the veil of secrecy by releasing footage of the launch, with views of the rocket and of the control center, but also footage of satellite separation. Interestingly, 3D computer models are used in the control center to represent the rocket and its payload, and these models are not censored by the CCTV state television. They even showed those models with some of the military Yaogan satellites, probably as a form of strategic signaling towards their competitors. That way they can show the United States for instance that they mean business when it comes to strengthening their intelligence capabilities. Here is the footage for GF-11:
> 
> 
> The most interesting part is this image of the satellite still attached to the third stage of the Long March rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the stage has a diameter of 2.9m, and is almost completely parallel to the virtual camera, the diameter of the satellite’s aperture can be estimated at 1.7m. That means it carries a _big _mirror: the largest mirror carried by a commercial Earth Observation satellite is Worldview 3 & 4 ‘s 1.1m mirror, manufactured in the USA by ITT Exelis. For non-commercial satellites, the French have published images of their Helios 2 spy satellites, suggesting they have a 1.4m mirror. GF-1 beats them all, and is in fact only outclassed in its category of an optical imaging satellite by two US products:
> – the Hubble Space Telescope, which has a 2.4m mirror working at optical wavelengths
> – the KENNEN optical spy satellites, generally known under the KH-11 designation, which are rumoured to have a similar mirror size to Hubble. This is supported by the fact that the National Reconnaissance Office gifted two 2.4m optical mirrors it no longer had use for to NASA, which plans to use it for its WFIRST observatory. Additionally, people who have seen high-resolution images of these satellites have described them as “stubby Hubbles“.
> 
> 
> 
> Artist’s view of a KH-11 based on a modified Hubble image. Credit The Space Teview
> 
> 
> 
> The Hubble Space Telescope
> So China seems to have accomplished a great leap forward in space optics. As GF-11 is positioned on a 470km circular 247x693km elliptical orbit, a 1.7m mirror would give it a ground resolution of 8 to 10cm at perigee, at around 10AM local solar time and at 20°N, right over India and the South China Sea. At the average altitude of 470km, the resolution is still 15 to 20cm, surpassing all commercial satellites and most reconnaissance satellites. This propels China into the select club of countries that can acquire NIIRS 8-9 satellite imagery, meaning the resolution is high enough to identify small hand-held weapons. Presumably the only members of this club are the US and now China, and that will continue to be the case in the foreseeable future, with maybe Russia joining them later if the Razdan program fulfills its promises.
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of GF-11, showing a similar architecture to Hubble
> Interestingly, China plans to launch a “Chinese Hubble” to accompany its next space station, in the form of a dockable optical astronomy telescope with a 2m mirror. There are likely synergies between the developments in space optics for this national prestige project and the military satellites. Future developments will be even more impressive, and China is clearly aiming to be the new leader in this domain.
> 
> 
> 
> A visiting spacecraft (left) docked to the Tianhe space station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF-11: How do you say KENNEN in Chinese?
> 
> 
> On July 31st, China added a new member to its Gaofen Earth Observation constellation: Gaofen-11 (GF-11) was launched atop a CZ-4B rocket. While the early Gaofen satellites were openly described by …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satelliteobservation.net


我们的太空 

​3分钟前​【#高分十一号02星发射成功#



】2020年9月7日13时57分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征四号乙运载火箭，成功将高分十一号02星送入预定轨道，发射获得圆满成功。高分十一号02星是一颗光学遥感卫星，地面像元分辨率最高可达亚米级，主要用于国土普查、城市规划、土地确权、路网设计、农作物估产和防灾减灾等领域，可为“一带一路”建设等提供信息保障。这次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第345次飞行。（摄影：郑逃逃）#我们的太空#​
*Our space
3 minutes ago*

[Gaofen-11 02 successfully launched]

At 13:57 on September 7, 2020, China used the Long March 4B carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to successfully put the Gaofen-11 02 satellite into the preset orbit, and the launch was a complete success. Gaofen-11 02 is an optical remote sensing satellite with a ground pixel resolution of up to sub-meter level. It is mainly used for land surveys, urban planning, land right confirmation, road network design, crop yield estimation, disaster prevention and mitigation, and other area, which can provide information support for the construction of the “Belt and Road”. This mission is the 345th flight of the Long March series of carrier rockets. (Photo: Zheng tao tao)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


Watch the past footage too:

*Tengfei-1 - China’s spaceplane completed first tests*

Published on 2018.09.26





Tengfei-1 is a reusable aerospace vehicle currently being developed in China. According to Zou Hong, head of the Commercial Space Administration of The Third Research Institute under China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), Tengfei 1 spaceplane recently completed the related flight tests with combined power, the first flight test in China that had realized the mode conversion of combined power. Tengfei-1 (腾飞一号) could be used for space tourism, astronaut transportation, satellite launching and space emergency rescue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Tengyun Project of China Aerospace Science and Industry Co Ltd (CASIC)*

China's two-stage space plane: tech verification flight test by 2025; commercial operation by 2030; horizontal-takeoff, horizontal-landing (HTHL), re-usable, for crew or cargo missions, “cheap, safe, convenient and mobile”.

Media report in September 2018 suggested that the turbine-based combined cycle (TBCC) engines in the first stage had performed the first test flight of "engine mode conversion". Seems on track toward a full-system test by 2025.










*腾云工程 (Tengyun Project) -- Chinese language*


http://core.casicloud.com/zone/zoneCommercial/zoneCommercial/emphasisProject.ht?project=ty



*From Larry Teds @LarryTeds on 2020.09.08:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303190595993649152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaybird

*This Remote Base With A Massive Runway Looks To Be Where China's Secretive Spacecraft Landed*
*The craft, which is thought to be a spaceplane designed to land on a traditional runway, also appears to have launched a small payload into orbit.

*Satellite imagery that _The War Zone_ has obtained from Planet Labs and other data suggest that China's recently tested experimental reusable spacecraft may have touched down at a remote air base with a massive runway near the Lop Nor nuclear test site in the northwestern portion of the country this weekend. The object's return to earth occurred after spending approximately two days in orbit. This strongly points to the secretive craft being a spaceplane of some kind that lands on a traditional runway. The U.S. government has also now cataloged two new as yet unidentified Chinese objects in space, which could be small satellites, that appear to be linked to this spacecraft's brief trip. 









China's Secret Spacecraft Looks To Have Landed At This Remote Base With A Massive Runway


The craft, which is thought to be a spaceplane designed to land on a traditional runway, also appears to have launched a small payload into orbit.




www.thedrive.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

jaybird said:


> *This Remote Base With A Massive Runway Looks To Be Where China's Secretive Spacecraft Landed*
> *The craft, which is thought to be a spaceplane designed to land on a traditional runway, also appears to have launched a small payload into orbit.*
> 
> Satellite imagery that _The War Zone_ has obtained from Planet Labs and other data suggest that China's recently tested experimental reusable spacecraft may have touched down at a remote air base with a massive runway near the Lop Nor nuclear test site in the northwestern portion of the country this weekend. The object's return to earth occurred after spending approximately two days in orbit. This strongly points to the secretive craft being a spaceplane of some kind that lands on a traditional runway. The U.S. government has also now cataloged two new as yet unidentified Chinese objects in space, which could be small satellites, that appear to be linked to this spacecraft's brief trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Secret Spacecraft Looks To Have Landed At This Remote Base With A Massive Runway
> 
> 
> The craft, which is thought to be a spaceplane designed to land on a traditional runway, also appears to have launched a small payload into orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 668196
> View attachment 668197
> View attachment 668198


_You may wish to also post this stuff related to the China's *"Reusable Test Spacecraft"* at this special, more vibrant thread at this topic. Let it have the complete, consolidated info on this subject posted at PDF._

_*China & Far East Column*_








CHINA BECOME FIRST ASIAN COUNTRY TO SUCCESSFULLY LAUNCHING A SPACEPLANE


Watch the past footage too: Tengfei-1 - China’s spaceplane completed first tests Published on 2018.09.26 Tengfei-1 is a reusable aerospace vehicle currently being developed in China. According to Zou Hong, head of the Commercial Space Administration of The Third Research Institute under...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

.
.
*From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.09.07:*

_The successful launch of the submeter resolution __*Gaofen GF-11-02*__ optical satellite.

The takeoff of the CZ-4B rocket took place on September 7 at 05:57 UTC, at the Taiyuan Space Center, Shanxi. 

It is the __*25th Chinese space launch*__ of the year, and the 2nd in September.




_
_



_






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302888731850883072
_Some more pictures posted by Henri Kenhmann:_





_The Gaofen-11 02 should be the same as 01 like this image_





_Here is the only image I have, not sure if it is representative (Henri Kenhmann)_


_Some screenshots posted by Henri Kenhmann, from another source --not CCTV--
screenshots from _@我们的太空 _@OurSpace:_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

“吉林一号”高分02C卫星发射失利​2020-09-12 17:54:38 来源： 新华网​​新华社酒泉9月12日电 9月12日13时2分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用快舟一号甲运载火箭发射“吉林一号”高分02C卫星，火箭飞行出现异常，发射任务失利。具体原因正在进一步分析排查。​
*Jilin-1 gaofen 02C satellite launch failed*
2020-09-12 17:54:38 Source: Xinhuanet

Xinhua News Agency, Jiuquan, September 12th. 
At 13:2 on September 12th, our country used the Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket to launch the Jilin-1 gaofen 02C satellite at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. The rocket flight was abnormal and the launch mission failed. The specific reasons are being further analyzed and investigated.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 21:51 已编辑​9月13日(今天上午)，海阳东方航天港举行长征十一号 HY2运载火箭海上发射队出征仪式。10时20分左右， 发射保障船和海上发射平台开始驶离东方航天港前往目标海域，执行“吉林一号”高分03系列9颗卫星发射任务。发射时间定于9月15日，此次任务是我国第2次海上发射。
图1:我国新型海上发射平台
图2:发射保障船
图源：海阳融媒​

*China Aerospace
Today at 21:51 edited*

On September 13th (this morning), Haiyang Eastern Space Port held an expedition ceremony for the Long March 11 HY2 carrier rocket sea launch team. At about 10:20, the launch support ship and the offshore launch platform began to leave the Oriental Space Port to the target sea area to perform the 9 satellite launch missions of the Jilin-1 Gaofen 03 series. The launch time is scheduled for September 15. This mission is China's second maritime launch.

First Picture : The new maritime launch platform
Second Picture: Launch support ship
Source: Haiyang Financial Media












​Video link -> China航天的微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches second carrier rocket at sea*
By Deng Xiaoci Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/15 9:45:49



Photo: Wang Weitong

China conducted its second seaborne space launch early Tuesday morning, with a Long March-11 solid propellant light launch vehicle lifting off from a mobile floating platform in the Yellow Sea, in waters off the coast of East China's Shandong Province.

Compared to the first launch, developers have further optimized and streamlined its sea launch capabilities by deploying a new launch vessel and putting a new coastal spaceport into operation, laying a solid foundation for more frequent and regular sea missions in the future.

The launch mission from sea successfully sent a group of nine commercial remote sensing satellites, all belonging to the Jilin-1 03 family, into the 535-kilometer Sun-synchronous orbit (SSO).

The group of satellites launched on Tuesday were developed by the Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co Limited based in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin Province. The satellites will provide remote sensing data and a range of services including forestry, agriculture and maritime, for their clients.

"The Tuesday mission marked China's first commercial application launch from sea," Jin Xin, the deputy commander-in-chief of the Long March-11 launch vehicle, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The Long March-11 is a light-lift solid launch vehicle, around 20 meters in length with a diameter of 2 meters, weighing about 58 tons. Before the Tuesday launch, it had conducted nine successful flights, including China's first sea launch conducted in June 2019.

The assembly of the rocket for the Tuesday sea launch mission and the rocket-satellite installation were both carried out at the Dongfang Spaceport [also referred to as Eastern Aerospace Port]. The rocket was then transferred from Haiyang port in Haiyang of Shandong Province to its designated launch site. Peng Kunya, the chief designer of the Long March-11 with the China Academy of Launch Vehicle (CALT), which is overseen by the country's state-owned aerospace giant the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), called it a "game-changer."

This practice streamlines the previous pattern, in which the manufacturing of the rocket and launch site were separate, by reducing disassembly and assembly times. It also cuts the time for long-distance rail transfer, greatly shortening the launch chain and significantly enhancing launch efficiency, Peng noted.



Photo: courtesy of the CALT

According to Peng, it was also the first Long March-11 sea launch mission to the SSO. "The angle for a launch to the SSO is fixed, and once the launch site is verified, it will become routine for future missions."

Also, sea launches can effectively mitigate against post-launch safety risks, as rocket debris will fall away from populated land areas, Peng said.

The developer team of the Long March-11 is working on a new solid propellant rocket model which has a two-ton payload launch capability to the Low Earth orbit, and it is expected to make its maiden experiment flight from sea by 2022, Li Tongyu, commander-in-chief of the Long March-11 carrier rocket, revealed to the Global Times.

Dubbed China's fifth space launch center, construction of the Dongfang Aerospace Port as a base for sea launches of light-lift solid rockets was approved in July 2019, and concrete progress has been made, according to the CALT.

With the new port now put into operation, China has now laid a foundation for regular future sea launches, CALT said in a statement to the Global Times.

The Tuesday launch site is located some 350 kilometers to the southeast of the Haiyang port in Shandong in the Yellow Sea. The rocket was transported by the Debo-3 ship to the designated site before being launched from the same ship.

The Debo-3 is 160 meters in length and 40 meters wide, and sails at a speed of some 20 kilometers per hour.

The Long March-11 maiden flight from the sea took place on June 5, 2019, and it lifted off from the large semi-submersible barge Tairui.

Unlike the Tairui, the Debo-3 can sail by itself, and is thinner and longer, making it more vulnerable to the weather and maritime conditions.

The ship development team conducted a mock experiment before the mission, and felt the new ship would be able to adapt well to the changing environment at sea.

The seaborne launch technology meets the growing demand for low inclination satellites and helps China provide launch services for countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, according to Chinese experts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305694411469144064

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 10:04​#长征十一号成功完成海上发射# 【天基测控与数据中继团队圆满完成海射测控任务】9月15日”9时23分，我国在黄海海域采用长征十一号海射遥二运载火箭成功发射吉林一号高分03-1组卫星。火箭点火约86秒后，远在太空静候已久的“天链一号”02星及时准确捕获到火箭状态，并随即建立运载火箭与太原卫星发射中心等用户中心的返向数据中继链路，实现遥测数据的实时传输，为火箭各级发动机点火、星箭分离等重要环节提供关键支撑，成功护送9颗卫星“出海升天”，进入预定轨道。(装备科技 )​
*China Aerospace
Today at 10:04*

#长征十一号成功完海上发布# [Space-based TT&C and data relay team successfully completed the sea launch TT&C mission]

At 9:23 on September 15th, China launched the Long March 11 Y2 Sea Launch carrier rocket in the Yellow Sea. The rocket successfully put the Jilin-1 Gaofen 03 group of satellites into orbit.

About 86 seconds after the rocket was ignited, the long-standby Tianlian 1-02 satellite captured signal of the rocket in time and set-up two-way data relay link between the launch vehicle and user centers such as the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. It established the real-time transmission of telemetry data, provides key support for the ignition of the rocket engines at all stages, and the separation of satellite and rocket. It successfully escorted 9 satellites to enter the predetermined orbit. (Equipment Technology)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 09:58 已编辑​@长光卫星 “吉林一号”星座视频星对飞行中的战斗机跟踪和监测。哪位大神能从视频中分辨出这是啥子型号的战斗机啊






_L_China航天的微博视频​
*China Aerospace
Today at 09:58 *

The Jilin-1 constellation video satellite tracks and monitors fighter jets in flight. Who can tell from the video what type of fighter this is? [打call][打call]

Video link -> China航天的微博视频


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306063449428951041

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 09:58 已编辑​@长光卫星 “吉林一号”星座视频星对飞行中的战斗机跟踪和监测。哪位大神能从视频中分辨出这是啥子型号的战斗机啊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _L_China航天的微博视频​
> *China Aerospace
> Today at 09:58 *
> 
> The Jilin-1 constellation video satellite tracks and monitors fighter jets in flight. Who can tell from the video what type of fighter this is? [打call][打call]
> 
> Video link -> China航天的微博视频
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306063449428951041


"*...Who can tell from the video what type of fighter this is?*"

Me? no way at all !!! not even bother to try to guess... simply no idea

But perhaps our Mod here, Deino, can tell which type of aircraft it was... 

Btw, a video satellite tracking a flying fighter jet... new thing for me  still learning...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaybird

samsara said:


> "*...Who can tell from the video what type of fighter this is?*"
> 
> Me? no way at all !!! not even bother to try to guess... simply no idea
> 
> But perhaps our Mod here, Deino, can tell which type of aircraft it was...
> 
> Btw, a video satellite tracking a flying fighter jet... new thing for me  still learning...




Indian Su-30MKi.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306143962072322051Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

The satellite version of Loongson 3A3000, one of the China’s independently developed processors, will be applied to 10 spacecraft in China's BeiDou navigation system, according to Bai Chunli, president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.




4:12 PM · Sep 16, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 09:58 已编辑​@长光卫星 “吉林一号”星座视频星对飞行中的战斗机跟踪和监测。哪位大神能从视频中分辨出这是啥子型号的战斗机啊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _L_China航天的微博视频​
> *China Aerospace
> Today at 09:58 *
> 
> The Jilin-1 constellation video satellite tracks and monitors fighter jets in flight. Who can tell from the video what type of fighter this is? [打call][打call]
> 
> Video link -> China航天的微博视频
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306063449428951041



F-22 or F-35? *

Crazy, they can track Stealth Aircraft in Real Time, meanwhile those ignorant troller still deny the ability of Chinese to track Slow moving US Aircraft Carrier at sea for DF-21D and DF-26*

WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 09:58 已编辑​@长光卫星 “吉林一号”星座视频星对飞行中的战斗机跟踪和监测。哪位大神能从视频中分辨出这是啥子型号的战斗机啊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _L_China航天的微博视频​
> *China Aerospace
> Today at 09:58 *
> 
> The Jilin-1 constellation video satellite tracks and monitors fighter jets in flight. Who can tell from the video what type of fighter this is? [打call][打call]
> 
> Video link -> China航天的微博视频
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306063449428951041


Looks like a j11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> "*...Who can tell from the video what type of fighter this is?*"
> 
> Me? no way at all !!! not even bother to try to guess... simply no idea
> 
> But perhaps our Mod here, Deino, can tell which type of aircraft it was...
> 
> Btw, a video satellite tracking a flying fighter jet... new thing for me  still learning...




Actually i don't know ... in some frames it looks indeed like a Flanker while in others like a delta type ... I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307937611961561089China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

China successfully launched its HY-2C ocean-observation satellite into planned orbit on Monday afternoon via a Long March-4B carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in North China's Shanxi Province.





3:00 PM · Sep 21, 2020


中国航天科技集团​15分钟前 来自 新版微博 weibo.com​【长四乙火箭两周后发射又成功，国内首个箭上重复使用产品问世】本次发射中，长征四号乙运载火箭采用了一个特殊部件，一片从2019年长四乙遥三十八运载火箭上回收的栅格舵舵面。产品虽小，但却是国内运载火箭首件重复使用的箭上产品，是对后续垂直起降重复使用运载火箭的重要尝试，具有非凡的意义。（来源：航天科技集团八院）​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
15 minutes ago from Weibo*

[The Long March 4B rocket was successfully launched after two weeks, and the first domestic parts to be reused on a rocket]

In this launch, the Long March 4B launch vehicle used a special component, a piece from a Long March 4B rocket in 2019. Grid fin recovered on previous launch vehicle. Although the part is small, it is the first reusable rocket parts on a domestic launch vehicle. It is an important attempt to re-use the launch vehicle for future vertical takeoffs and landings, therefore is of extraordinary significance. (Source: The Eighth Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology Group)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grandy

.
*The stealth “myth“ of the US military is broken? The F-22 figure was found on Jilin No. 1, and the whole tracking process was also broadcast live*

2020-09-22

Recently, China’s aerospace has made a number of breakthroughs, the most interesting of which was on September 15, when my country used the Long March 11 carrier rocket to successfully send nine "Jilin-1" satellites into it at the same time. Sun synchronous orbit. For this satellite launch mission, I believe that many people do not have much expectation after being excited. After all, our country has realized the dream of multiple stars with one stone a few years ago. The reason why the "Jilin No. 1" satellite has made a global sensation this time is because Changguang Satellite Company recently exposed a video. The true strength of

*has been exposed, and Jilin-1 has attracted global attention. In the video of *
, a fighter is flying at high speed. Although the flight trajectory of the fighter is disturbed by a thick layer of cloud and fog, the "Jilin-1" satellite still flies steadily. The fighters in China were followed and monitored. After the video was released, some netizens judged from the vague outline that this is a US military F-22 stealth fighter, because its inverted trapezoidal main wing and horizontal tail are highly similar to the US F-22.

is the most advanced fifth-generation aircraft in the world. The F-22 fighter of the U.S. Army has excellent stealth capabilities. It is difficult for ordinary fire control radars to detect its presence. Although the long-range warning radar can detect the traces of stealth fighters, Because the accuracy is too low, the missile cannot be guided to attack it. The "Jilin No. 1" satellite not only found the F-22, but also tracked live shooting throughout the entire process, which provided countries around the world with a new idea of anti-stealth fighters.

It is understood that the "Jilin One" satellite is generally deployed in a sun-synchronous orbit 535 kilometers from the ground. The U.S. F-22 stealth fighter has a flying altitude of 10,000 to 20,000 meters, which means that the distance between the "Jilin One" satellite and the F-22 fighter is at least 500 kilometers. At such a long distance, the "Jilin No. 1" satellite can still identify and track, which also makes countries around the world realize the practical significance of optical remote sensing satellites. After the video was exposed, the Royal Academy said in amazement: The air defense system currently equipped in China is sufficient to weaken the combat effectiveness of the US F-22 and F-35. With the development of China's air defense technology, it is likely to overtake the United States and Russia in one fell swoop.

*surprised! "Jilin One" is not used in the military field? *
In fact, the main task of the "Jilin One" optical remote sensing satellite is to monitor and analyze my country's agricultural and forestry resources. Because of the high resolution of this kind of satellite, which can reach 0.5-1 meters, it is often used in land surveying and mapping, urban construction, and transportation planning.

According to the plan, Changguang Satellite plans to launch a total of 138 Jilin satellites by 2030. By then, the Jilin-1 constellation will be able to detect any point on the earth every ten minutes, even if it is flying extremely fast. The fifth-generation sonic aircraft cannot escape the "golden eyes" of the "Jilin-1" satellite. In response to this extremely powerful detection capability, some netizens claimed that the "Jilin No. 1" had opened a "sky eye."

*How strong is the "Jilin No. 1" with a "God Perspective"? *
It is understood that this is not the first time that "Jilin One" has discovered a military target. Earlier, the "Jilin-1" satellite broadcast live broadcast of the entire process of the US aircraft carrier's arrival in the port, and also "live broadcast" the entire process of the US military P-8A maritime patrol plane taking off at the airport. Because this kind of satellite can continuously shoot video images with an accuracy of less than 1 meter, the "Jilin No. 1" undoubtedly opens up a "God's perspective" for enemy targets, and can monitor their every move during a certain period of time.

However, because the current number of "Jilin-1" satellites is relatively small, and the time to "revisit" the target is relatively long, it is impossible to monitor the target's whereabouts around the clock, which leaves time for the enemy target to escape. However, when the number of satellites increases to 138, this problem will be completely resolved.

All in all, the "Jilin Satellite" detected a suspected US F-22 aircraft, which is of great significance for future research on anti-stealth fighter equipment. With the development of science and technology, the future is likely to break the US military "stealth myth", so that the US military F-22 and F-35 have nowhere to hide, let us wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China sends two environmental monitoring satellites into space*
Xinhua, September 27, 2020

TAIYUAN, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- China has successfully launched two environmental monitoring satellites from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province on Sunday.

A Long March-4B rocket carrying the HJ-2A and HJ-2B satellites took off at 11:23 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the launch center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches high-resolution remote-sensing satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-03 12:48:18|Editor: huaxia
> 
> TAIYUAN, July 3 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a high-resolution multi-mode imaging satellite into the planned orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province Friday.
> 
> The satellite was launched by a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:10 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration.
> 
> Friday's launch was the 337th by the Long March rocket series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278913737726951424




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311523735875186688

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.10.01:

_The Chinese Martian probe #Tianwen1, currently en route to Mars, dropped a 950g *"Separate Measuring Sensor"* (分离测量传感器), *with a separate 680g part*, which photographed the entire craft._

_Photos of 800×600 and 1600×1200 pixels were sent to the probe *via Wi-Fi*.











 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311541633565954048
In my own rough calculation by simple interpolation of known published data (the probe's trip distance of 3 million km by 2020.08.01), Tianwen-1 probe at present should have been as far as roughly 25.5 million kilometers from Earth by the end of September 2020._


 _Congratulations for the *China's National Day* the October 1st, which coincides with the *Happy Mid-Autumn Festival* celebration on the same date this year (the traditional agricultural event is actually based on lunar-solar calendar). _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*China's Mars probe Tianwen-1 successfully conducted a deep-space maneuver on Friday night (2020-10-09). The maneuver took place 29.4 million kilometers from Earth, aiming to help the probe achieve a sound rendezvous with Mars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new optical remote-sensing satellite*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-10-12 02:11:58_|_Editor: huaxia_



 A new optical remote-sensing satellite is launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 12, 2020. China successfully launched the satellite, Gaofen-13, by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at 12:57 a.m. on Monday (Beijing Time). This satellite will serve economic development by providing information services. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)

XICHANG, Oct. 12 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new optical remote-sensing satellite from the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 12:57 a.m. on Monday (Beijing Time).

The high-orbit optical remote-sensing satellite, Gaofen-13, was sent into orbit by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

This satellite will serve economic development by providing information services. It will mainly be used for land surveys, crop yield estimations, environmental protection, weather forecasting, and early warnings, as well as disaster prevention and mitigation.

Monday's launch was the 349th by the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
中国远洋海运杂志社​10月12日 22:40 来自 海洋强国路超话​__海洋强国路超话【“甚高”精度宇航陀螺仪，让高轨卫星“站得高、看得清”！】10月12日00时57分，随着“高分十三号”卫星顺利升空，@中国船舶 七〇七所自主研发的我国新型“甚高”精度宇航陀螺仪实现首飞！该产品实现了宇航陀螺仪2个数量级的精度提升，是目前国内精度最高且可工程化应用的宇航陀螺仪。​​“高分十三号”是高精度高轨遥感卫星，运行轨道高度达到几万公里以上，陀螺仪微小漂移会造成非常大的地面成像误差。七〇七所首次在宇航陀螺仪核心组件中采用新支承技术，创新提出热梯度分布、变结构及热卸载技术，攻克了陀螺表体内外部件、组件噪声相互作用的难题，最终实现了精度指标的跨越。​
*China Ocean Shipping Magazine
October 12, 22:40 from Haiqiangguo Road Chaohua*

["very high" precision aerospace gyroscope, allowing high-orbit satellites to "stand high and see clearly"! ]

At 00:57 on October 12, with the successful launch of the "Gofen 13" satellite, China's new "very high" precision aerospace gyroscope independently researched and developed by CSSC 707 institute made its first flight! This product has achieved an aerospace gyroscope accuracy improvement of two orders of magnitude, and is currently the domestic aerospace gyroscope of highest precision with engineering application.

"Gofen 13" is a high-precision high-orbit remote sensing satellite, with an orbital altitude of tens of thousands of kilometers or more. The slightest drift of the gyroscope will cause very large ground imaging errors. 707 Institute for the first time adopted new support technology in the core components of aerospace gyroscopes, innovatively proposed thermal gradient distribution, variable structure and thermal unloading technologies, solving the problem of interference between internal and external components noise of the gyroscope, and finally achieving the leap over the target precision index.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316680340623233024cnTechPost @cnTechPost

BeiDou service platform 2.0 released, supporting 1.2 meter accuracy and second-level positioning




BeiDou service platform 2.0 released, supporting 1.2 meter accuracy and second-level positioning -...​The China Academy of Information and Communications Technology (CAICT) announced on October 14 its high-precision positioning service platform, which, based on its ability to support BeiDou's fast...​cntechpost.com​
6:00 PM · Oct 15, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316680340623233024cnTechPost @cnTechPost
> 
> BeiDou service platform 2.0 released, supporting 1.2 meter accuracy and second-level positioning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeiDou service platform 2.0 released, supporting 1.2 meter accuracy and second-level positioning -...​The China Academy of Information and Communications Technology (CAICT) announced on October 14 its high-precision positioning service platform, which, based on its ability to support BeiDou's fast...​cntechpost.com​
> 6:00 PM · Oct 15, 2020


*BeiDou service platform 2.0 released, supporting 1.2 meter accuracy and second-level positioning*

_cnTechPost__ (2020-10-15)_

The China Academy of Information and Communications Technology (CAICT) announced on October 14 its high-precision positioning service platform, which, based on its ability to support BeiDou's fast positioning service, is capable of achieving high-precision positioning targets.

*According to Science And Technology Daily, the BeiDou High Accuracy Positioning Service Platform 2.0 improves mobile phone positioning accuracy to 1.2 meters for CIVILIAN APPLICATIONS.*

Based on the BeiDou 2 and BeiDou 3 global satellite navigation systems, the platform is able to achieve *second-level positioning* and *improve positioning accuracy to 1.2 meters*, meaning that lane level positioning can be achieved.

The accuracy can reach sub-meter level when fitted with an on-board antenna.

On July 31, China's BeiDou III global satellite navigation system was fully completed, opening up high-quality services to the world and allowing ordinary users to use BeiDou's high-precision positioning through their mobile phones.

*"The release of version 2.0 of BeiDou's positioning service means that lane level high-precision positioning using mobile phones has entered into formal commercial use," CAICT researcher Liu Xu said, **"lane level positioning can be achieved by simply upgrading the firmware and software version, without the need for additional hardware."*

BeiDou Positioning Version 2.0's ability to achieve high-precision positioning services is *based on a more three-dimensional presentation of data*.

*Based on the layout of the BeiDou 3 system, the positioning platform is able to provide not only ephemeris data, but also more parameters such as high-precision orbital difference and high-precision ionospheric models, thanks to the layout and data acquisition of the BeiDou 3 global satellite navigation system.*

It is worth noting that Apple's latest iPhone 12 series and the new iPhone 11/XR and iPad Pro cellular versions have added support for BeiDou navigation and positioning system services.

-------------------------

Just make sure your next new smartphone does support BeiDou / BDS in order to utilize the benefits of BeiDou global satellite navigation systems. Even though a user of the general device such as a smartphone CANNOT choose which GSNS to use but the phone will automatically pick up the strongest signals of the seen satellites at the field, chance is your device is already connecting to BDS without you are aware of it, again, provided your smartphone does support BDS in a latest multi-GSNS-enabled chipset (GPS, GLONASS, BeiDou / BDS, Galileo), which should be a necessity for most of the considerate users! For me, that is one of the absolute requirements for any new smartphone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*BeiDou Navigation Satellite System*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> *BeiDou Navigation Satellite System*


《北斗》第一集 北斗到底有多强大？应用之广泛绝对超乎你想象！【CCTV纪录】

本期内容：21世纪的中国，无论在城市、田野、海洋或是雪山之巅，北斗卫星导航系统的影响已经无处不在。无论我们身处何地，无论我们身处何时，北斗系统都在我们看不见的苍穹之上指引我们前行的路。






《BeiDou》 Episode #1 _ How powerful is BeiDou global satellite navigation system? It is more widely used than you can imagine! -- CCTV-9 (Documentary)

Content of this issue: in China in the 21st century, the influence of BeiDou global satellite navigation system has been everywhere, whether in cities, fields, oceans or on the top of snowy mountains. No matter where we are, no matter when we are, the BeiDou system guides our way through the sky we can't see.

See also the majestic beauties of Tianshan Mountains (using BDS to measure its glacier) and the Qomolangma Peak of the Himalaya Mountains (recent expedition in the late May to measure the height of Qomolangma Peak (aka. Mt. Everest) after China's 1st attempt in 1975 and the 2nd one in 2005 and now the 3rd attempt).

24 minutes, No Engsub, 2020-10-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*BeiDou Navigation Satellites*



































Via 中国经济周刊

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *BeiDou Navigation Satellite System*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318786649413832704

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318786649413832704





> _How reliable is especially the last part stating "the spaceplane is already under construction"??_



Deino, do you realize that the news is being covered by the CCTV for domestic China channel (CCTV-13). Take it as some news aired by the ZDF.


From the news carried at the *official account of CCTV* on 2020.10.19 then relayed by Baidu:


https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1680960292570832055



…
*据介绍，我国正在打造的天地往返运输系统“腾云工程”，将实现可重复使用空天往返飞行，*目前已完成我国首次互联网通信互联网通信互联网通信，实现了空天飞行动力技术重大突破。
…

*According to reports, China's "Tengyun project", which is under construction in China, will realize reusable air-to-air flight.*_ At present, China has completed the first Internet communication, Internet communication and Internet communication, and achieved a major breakthrough in aerospace flight power technology._


It gives no more details but just one line reference in the whole article. In this way, of course it's real only they won't talk much about it except a slight reference of the existence of such program at this moment of time. This article in English even mentions nothing about the Tengyun Project 

*State-owned space giant prepares for giant step in space | ECNS (2020.10.19)*




__





State-owned space giant prepares for giant step in space






www.ecns.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Deino, do you realize that the news is being covered by the CCTV for domestic China channel (CCTV-13). Take it as some news aired by the ZDF.




Yes I know, but since I cannot read Chinese (nnor understand what they said in the video) and the translation is quite bumpy, was that part really covered in the CCTV report stating it is already under construction?


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches new optical remote-sensing satellite*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-10-12 02:11:58_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> View attachment 678586​ A new optical remote-sensing satellite is launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 12, 2020. China successfully launched the satellite, Gaofen-13, by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at 12:57 a.m. on Monday (Beijing Time). This satellite will serve economic development by providing information services. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)
> 
> XICHANG, Oct. 12 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new optical remote-sensing satellite from the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 12:57 a.m. on Monday (Beijing Time).
> 
> The high-orbit optical remote-sensing satellite, Gaofen-13, was sent into orbit by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.
> 
> This satellite will serve economic development by providing information services. It will mainly be used for land surveys, crop yield estimations, environmental protection, weather forecasting, and early warnings, as well as disaster prevention and mitigation.
> 
> Monday's launch was the 349th by the Long March rocket series.
> 
> View attachment 678587
> 
> View attachment 678588
> 
> View attachment 678589​



China航天​今天 19:31​高分十三号已成功定点于东经118°，该卫星于10月12日凌晨在西昌卫星基地用长三乙运载火箭成功发射升空。高分十三号光学遥感卫星，主要用于国土普查、农作物估产和综合防灾减灾等领域



。​
*China Aerospace
Today at 19:31*

Gaofen 13 has been successfully fixed at 118° east longitude. The satellite was successfully launched into space on the Xichang Satellite Base in the early morning of October 12 using the LM-3B carrier rocket. The optical remote sensing satellite of Gaofen 13 is mainly used in the fields of national land survey, crop yield estimation and comprehensive disaster prevention and mitigation [smirk].

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new remote-sensing satellites*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-10-27 00:12:49_|_Editor: huaxia_



A Long March-2C carrier rocket blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Oct. 26, 2020. China successfully sent a group of new remote-sensing satellites into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Monday. Belonging to the Yaogan-30 family, the satellites were launched by a Long March-2C carrier rocket at 11:19 p.m. (Beijing Time). (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)

XICHANG, Oct. 26 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a group of new remote-sensing satellites into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Monday.

Belonging to the Yaogan-30 family, the satellites were launched by a Long March-2C carrier rocket at 11:19 p.m. (Beijing Time).
The satellites have entered the planned orbits and will be used for electromagnetic environment detection and related technological tests.

Also on board the rocket was a satellite belonging to the Tianqi constellation. The satellite, Tianqi-6, will be used for data transmission. The Tianqi constellation, developed by a Beijing-based high-tech company, is for short-message communications.

It was the 350th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China's Mars probe completes third orbital correction (2020-10-28)*

_China's Mars probe *Tianwen-1* on Wednesday night conducted its third orbital correction. The probe is expected to reach the red planet around Feb. 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China sends 13 satellites into orbit with single rocket*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-06 12:09:02_|_Editor: huaxia_

TAIYUAN, Nov. 6 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent 13 satellites into orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Friday.

The satellites, including 10 commercial remote sensing satellites developed by Argentine company Satellogic, blasted off atop a Long March-6 carrier rocket at 11:19 a.m. (Beijing Time).

Friday's launch was the 351st by the Long March rocket series.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324369313034309632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324557863981821953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324558401867784199
我们的太空​50分钟前​【#NewSat9-18卫星发射成功#



】2020年11月 6日 11时19 分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征六号运载火箭，成功将NewSat9-18卫星送入预定轨道，发射获得圆满成功。此次任务还搭载发射了电子科技大学号卫星、北航空事卫星一号和八一03星。NewSat9-18卫星是阿根廷Satellogic公司研制的10颗遥感小卫星，10颗卫星技术状态一致，均搭载多光谱载荷、高光谱载荷，单星重约41千克，设计寿命3年，发射入轨后与其他7颗在轨的NewSat卫星组网运行，主要用于提供商业遥感服务。电子科技大学号卫星（又称“天雁05卫星”）由成都国星宇航科技有限公司、电子科技大学与北京微纳星空科技有限公司联合研制，主要用于对地遥感观测，可为智慧城市建设、农林业灾情监测等行业提供服务。同时，在该卫星平台上将开展太赫兹通信载荷的相关试验。北航空事卫星一号是长沙天仪空间科技研究院有限公司与北京航空航天大学合作研制的12U科学实验卫星，也是我国空事卫星系统的首颗关键载荷技术验证卫星，主要在轨开展航空机载ADS-B信号接收转发、激光通讯星地数传技术探索等实验。八一03星（全称“中国青少年科普卫星八一03星‘太原号’”）由太原市教育局联合中国航天科技国际交流中心发起，太原市进山中学学生全程参与研制，主要用于开展天体遥感观测、对地观测、天地协同编程教育等实验，同时搭载了“孩子的声音上太空”大型公益活动芯片，为青少年学生提供航天科普和教育实践平台。这次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第351次飞行（摄影：郑逃逃）。#我们的太空#​
*Our space
50 minutes ago*

【#NewSat9-18 satellite launch success#[中国赞]】

At 11:19 on November 6, 2020, China used the Long March 6 carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to successfully put the NewSat9-18 satellite into the preset orbit. The launch was a complete success.

The mission also carried and launched the University of Electronic Science and Technology of China's satellites, plus Beihangxingsat-1 and Bayi 03 satellites.

NewSat9-18 satellites are 10 small remote sensing satellites developed by the Argentine Satellogic company. The 10 satellites have the same technical status. They all carry multi-spectral and high-spectral payloads. A single satellite weighs about 41 kilograms and has a design life of 3 years. After launching into orbit, they will operate in a network with 7 other NewSat satellites already in orbit, mainly for providing commercial remote sensing services.

The University of Electronic Science and Technology satellite (also known as "Tianyan 05 Satellite") was jointly developed by Chengdu Guoxing Aerospace Science and Technology Co., Ltd., University of Electronic Science and Technology of China and Beijing Weina Star Technology Co., Ltd. It is mainly used for earth remote sensing observation, and provide services for smart city construction, agriculture and forestry disaster monitoring and other industries. At the same time, related tests of terahertz communication payloads will be carried out on the satellite platform.

Beihangxingsat-1 is a 12U scientific experiment satellite jointly developed by Changsha Tianyi Space Science and Technology Research Institute Co., Ltd. and Beihang University. It is the first key technology verification satellite for China’s aviation satellite system, it mainly carry out experiments on the receiving and forwarding of aviation ADS-B signal, and experiments such as the exploration of satellite-to-ground laser communication technology.

Bayi 03 (full name "China Youth Science Satellite Bayi 03 "Taiyuan") was initiated by Taiyuan Education Bureau and China Aerospace Science and Technology International Exchange Center. Students from Jinshan Middle School in Taiyuan participated in the development of the whole process. It is mainly used to carry out experiments such as remote sensing of celestial bodies, earth observation, and programming of space-earth collaborative education. At the same time, it is equipped with a chip for a large-scale public welfare program - "Children’s Voice in Space", to provide aerospace science popularization and education practice platform for young students.

This mission is the 351st flight of the Long March series of carrier rockets (photograph: Zheng Yufu). #我们的空间#

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> *China sends 13 satellites into orbit with single rocket*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-06 12:09:02_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> TAIYUAN, Nov. 6 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent 13 satellites into orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Friday.
> 
> The satellites, including 10 commercial remote sensing satellites developed by Argentine company Satellogic, blasted off atop a Long March-6 carrier rocket at 11:19 a.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> Friday's launch was the 351st by the Long March rocket series.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324369313034309632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324557863981821953
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324558401867784199
> 我们的太空​50分钟前​【#NewSat9-18卫星发射成功#
> 
> 
> 
> 】2020年11月 6日 11时19 分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征六号运载火箭，成功将NewSat9-18卫星送入预定轨道，发射获得圆满成功。此次任务还搭载发射了电子科技大学号卫星、北航空事卫星一号和八一03星。NewSat9-18卫星是阿根廷Satellogic公司研制的10颗遥感小卫星，10颗卫星技术状态一致，均搭载多光谱载荷、高光谱载荷，单星重约41千克，设计寿命3年，发射入轨后与其他7颗在轨的NewSat卫星组网运行，主要用于提供商业遥感服务。电子科技大学号卫星（又称“天雁05卫星”）由成都国星宇航科技有限公司、电子科技大学与北京微纳星空科技有限公司联合研制，主要用于对地遥感观测，可为智慧城市建设、农林业灾情监测等行业提供服务。同时，在该卫星平台上将开展太赫兹通信载荷的相关试验。北航空事卫星一号是长沙天仪空间科技研究院有限公司与北京航空航天大学合作研制的12U科学实验卫星，也是我国空事卫星系统的首颗关键载荷技术验证卫星，主要在轨开展航空机载ADS-B信号接收转发、激光通讯星地数传技术探索等实验。八一03星（全称“中国青少年科普卫星八一03星‘太原号’”）由太原市教育局联合中国航天科技国际交流中心发起，太原市进山中学学生全程参与研制，主要用于开展天体遥感观测、对地观测、天地协同编程教育等实验，同时搭载了“孩子的声音上太空”大型公益活动芯片，为青少年学生提供航天科普和教育实践平台。这次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第351次飞行（摄影：郑逃逃）。#我们的太空#​
> *Our space
> 50 minutes ago*
> 
> 【#NewSat9-18 satellite launch success#[中国赞]】
> 
> At 11:19 on November 6, 2020, China used the Long March 6 carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center to successfully put the NewSat9-18 satellite into the preset orbit. The launch was a complete success.
> 
> The mission also carried and launched the University of Electronic Science and Technology of China's satellites, plus Beihangxingsat-1 and Bayi 03 satellites.
> 
> NewSat9-18 satellites are 10 small remote sensing satellites developed by the Argentine Satellogic company. The 10 satellites have the same technical status. They all carry multi-spectral and high-spectral payloads. A single satellite weighs about 41 kilograms and has a design life of 3 years. After launching into orbit, they will operate in a network with 7 other NewSat satellites already in orbit, mainly for providing commercial remote sensing services.
> 
> The University of Electronic Science and Technology satellite (also known as "Tianyan 05 Satellite") was jointly developed by Chengdu Guoxing Aerospace Science and Technology Co., Ltd., University of Electronic Science and Technology of China and Beijing Weina Star Technology Co., Ltd. It is mainly used for earth remote sensing observation, and provide services for smart city construction, agriculture and forestry disaster monitoring and other industries. At the same time, related tests of terahertz communication payloads will be carried out on the satellite platform.
> 
> Beihangxingsat-1 is a 12U scientific experiment satellite jointly developed by Changsha Tianyi Space Science and Technology Research Institute Co., Ltd. and Beihang University. It is the first key technology verification satellite for China’s aviation satellite system, it mainly carry out experiments on the receiving and forwarding of aviation ADS-B signal, and experiments such as the exploration of satellite-to-ground laser communication technology.
> 
> Bayi 03 (full name "China Youth Science Satellite Bayi 03 "Taiyuan") was initiated by Taiyuan Education Bureau and China Aerospace Science and Technology International Exchange Center. Students from Jinshan Middle School in Taiyuan participated in the development of the whole process. It is mainly used to carry out experiments such as remote sensing of celestial bodies, earth observation, and programming of space-earth collaborative education. At the same time, it is equipped with a chip for a large-scale public welfare program - "Children’s Voice in Space", to provide aerospace science popularization and education practice platform for young students.
> 
> This mission is the 351st flight of the Long March series of carrier rockets (photograph: Zheng Yufu). #我们的空间#
> 
> View attachment 686132
> 
> View attachment 686134
> 
> View attachment 686144​



😍




Customer looks very Happy and Proud  

*CEO of Satellogic, inc.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324572868680830976

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*China sends 13 satellites into orbit with single rocket | CGTN (2020-11-06)*

China has sent 13 satellites into orbit by using a single rocket from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. The satellites, including *10 commercial remote sensing satellites developed by Argentine company Satellogic*, were blasted off atop Long March-6 carrier rocket at 11:19 a.m. Beijing Time. The mission also carried and launched three other satellites - UESTC Satellite (also known as Tianyan-05), Beihang SAT-1 and Bayi-03.

Argentina's 10 small remote sensing satellites have the same technical status, carrying multi-spectral and hyper-spectral payloads, with each weighing about 41 kilograms and with a designed life span of three years. This was the 351st launch by the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese private rocket complete the third phase engine
> thermo ground test*
> 2019-12-05 14:02:16 Editor : Li Yan
> 
> Chinese private rocket company Galactic Energy has successfully finished the third stage thermo ground test for its Ceres-1 launch vehicle on Tuesday, according to a company statement.
> 
> The Ceres-1 rocket, which is the one of the two rockets that the company is currently developing, is expected to launch in March 2020. The Ceres-1 rocket is a low earth orbit (LEO) solid rocket. Its liquid rocket Pallas-1 will be launched in December 2022.
> 
> Prior to the third phase test, the phase one and phase two ground firing tests for Ceres-1 have already been completed in September and in early November, the statement said.
> 
> Galactic Energy, the Beijing-based budget rocket company is founded in 2018 and aims to provide low-cost, high-frequency access solutions to space trips and transportations. The company has so far successfully completed the firing test of the engine gas generator for its liquid rocket Pallas-1, apart from the thermo ground test for the solid rocket Ceres-1.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324982196088680448Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Chinese private rocket firm Galactic Energy successfully launched a carrier rocket and put a satellite into orbit on Saturday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, the first orbital launch by a privately funded Chinese firm since the outbreak of the COVID-19 epidemic.








3:49 PM · Nov 7, 2020













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324986330149871618

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Recommend to read the full thread on twitter.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325055664201281537stromgade@stromgade

Extremely interesting interview of academician Li Deren on the future of Chinese Earth observation: https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fmp.weixin.qq.com%2Fs%2F-x7Du8uW-KOJwjA-0-kGxw… (original: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/-x7Du8uW-KOJwjA-0-kGxw…)

8:41 PM · Nov 7, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 686666
> View attachment 686667
> View attachment 686668


Here Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum explained briefly what's the meaning of the GIF images (2020.11.08):

_The satellites of the Chinese *constellation Jilin-1* recently demonstrated their ability to identify, then follow in video and in real time, planes at Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport in Atlanta, in the United States._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325377922228629507

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> Recommend to read the full thread on twitter.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325055664201281537stromgade@stromgade
> 
> Extremely interesting interview of academician Li Deren on the future of Chinese Earth observation: https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fmp.weixin.qq.com%2Fs%2F-x7Du8uW-KOJwjA-0-kGxw… (original: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/-x7Du8uW-KOJwjA-0-kGxw…)
> 
> 8:41 PM · Nov 7, 2020


_As consolidated *from stromgade* @stromgade thread [the personality at *SatelliteObservation.net*] on this matter:_

Extremely interesting interview of academician *Li Deren* on the future of Chinese Earth observation:









从对地观测卫星到对地观测脑——专访中国科学院院士、中国工程院院士李德仁


中国人自己的全球观测系统




translate.google.com




original link: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/-x7Du8uW-KOJwjA-0-kGxw


_On the dual nature of the Gaofen satellites "a total of 14 satellites after years of research, which are what we now call high-resolution earth observation satellites, of which 1-7 are civilian satellites, and 8-14 are military satellites. These 14 satellites can be said to be a full military-civilian integration."

He confirms a resolution of 0.1m for GF-11, as expected:_

*GF-11: How do you say KENNEN in Chinese?*
Posted on 2 August 2018 by gosnold








GF-11: How do you say KENNEN in Chinese?


On July 31st, China added a new member to its Gaofen Earth Observation constellation: Gaofen-11 (GF-11) was launched atop a CZ-4B rocket. While the early Gaofen satellites were openly described by …




satelliteobservation.net





_He also says the radar satellites reach 0.5m (presumably for the newest, GF-12), and that GF-13 has 15m resolution.

There is a lot of discussion on stereo mapping, and on reducing data latency. On the latter three examples are given:

1) tracking ships in the China Sea from LEO, and using a GEO relay sending it to users in less than one minute.

That makes the ocean surveillance constellation a very lethal system:_

*The Chinese maritime surveillance system*
Posted on 20 September 2016 by gosnold








The Chinese maritime surveillance system


An analysis of the Chinese reconnaissance satellites, and their maritime surveillance capabilities This article initially appeared on eastpendulum.com, a French-language blog about the Chinese mili…




satelliteobservation.net





2) Detecting fires using a thermal IR payload and distributing the detections directly to firemen's phones using the BeiDou SMS service.

3) Adding navigation payloads to EO satellites to improve user's geolocation accuracy.


_He states China is moving to an integrated *PNTRC* concept (Position, Navigation, TIming, Remote sensing, Communications), in three steps: first, a *local coverage* of the Chinese coasts with 20 LEO sats and three GEO relays, to get a revisit every 15 minutes.

Then, a *regional coverage* of China and the Belt & Road countries with 50 optical, 50 radar and 150 communication satellites.

Finally, a *global coverage* every 5 minutes, with 200 EO and 300 comms satellites.

This is very similar to the American approach led by the Space Development Agency:_

*The American proliferated LEO architecture*
Posted on 6 June 2020 by gosnold








The American proliferated LEO architecture


The USA have for a long time been trying to track missiles after the main engine has burned out. The recent rise of manoeuvrable hypersonic gliders and cruise missiles has made this need more press…




satelliteobservation.net





Thanks @luritie and @HenriKenhmann for pointing out the interview!

*OP (2020.11.07):*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325055664201281537

_*From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.07:*

*According to Li Deren, a PhD at the University of Stuttgart (Universität Stuttgart) and an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and the Chinese Academy of Sciences, China has already completed tests to identify moving naval targets with its satellites, at an accuracy of 10 meters, in less than one minute.*_







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324978539460849666
_Information is transferred to the ground by these satellites via GEO communication satellites, then routed to “users” using 5G or fiber optic networks.

The trials are part of a program called "Earth Observation Brain" (对地观测脑). _

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

CZ-8 spotted at Wenchang for ground tests today ahead if its NET Late December test flight. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326788186891292673


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> CZ-8 spotted at Wenchang for ground tests today ahead if its NET Late December test flight.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326788186891292673


Maybe it would be better for you to post it in the following threads:








China - NON-MILITARY space activities & Space Industry






defence.pk








__





China Space Military：Recon, Satcom, Navi, ASAT/BMD, Orbital Vehicle, SLV, etc.


Sinodefence: China is planning to build a navigation satellite constellation known as Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS), or Ã¢â¬ÅBeiDouÃ¢â¬Â in its Chinese name. The system will be based on its current Compass Satellite Navigation Experimental System (BeiDou-1), which will be...



defence.pk


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> CZ-8 spotted at Wenchang for ground tests today ahead if its NET Late December test flight.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326788186891292673




Indeed ... it hasn't been launched yet.

I will move it.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Telecom launches service packages for satellite communications to the public - cnTechPost*
> Jan 11, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Telecom hosted the Tiantong Satellite Business Conference on Friday to formally launch satellite communications services to the public.
> 
> Tiantong satellite mobile communication system is China's first self-constructed satellite mobile communication system with wide-area coverage and all-weather communication.
> 
> It has realized the R&D and production of satellites, chips, terminals, and gateways in China, guaranteeing users' communication security, and getting rid of long-term dependence on foreign satellite mobile communication services.
> 
> The Tiantong satellite mobile communication system achieves full coverage of China's territory and territorial waters, providing users with all-weather, all-day, stable and reliable mobile communication services.
> 
> Users can use Tiantong satellite mobile phones or terminals in the satellite service area to perform voice, SMS, data communication and location services.
> 
> Tiantong's satellite business uses mobile phone numbers beginning with 1740, which has achieved interconnection with the communication networks of domestic and foreign communication operators and achieved "communication with anyone at any place in the country at any time".
> 
> At present, the Tiantong satellite service has released a consumer-facing package. At present, the monthly voice package of 100 yuan includes 60 minutes of satellite calls, and the monthly package of 300 yuan includes 20M data.
> 
> Tiantong satellite mobile phones are required to use this service. However, according to China Telecom, such phones are generally much more expensive than regular phones.


*China launches new mobile telecommunication satellite*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-13 01:35:47_|_Editor: huaxia_



A Long March-3B carrier rocket blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Nov. 12, 2020. China successfully launched Tiantong 1-02, a new mobile telecommunication satellite, from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on Thursday. The satellite was launched at 23:59 (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)

XICHANG, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new mobile telecommunication satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Thursday.

The Tiantong 1-02 satellite was launched at 23:59 (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

Tiantong-1 is a satellite mobile communication system independently developed and built by China. It consists of a space segment, ground segment, and user terminal.

Developed by the China Academy of Space Technology, the Tiantong 1-02 satellite will establish a mobile network with ground facilities to provide all-weather, all-time, stable and reliable mobile communication services such as voice, short message and data for users in China and its surrounding areas, the Middle East, Africa and other related regions, as well as most sea areas in the Pacific Ocean and Indian Ocean.

Thursday's launch was the 352nd by the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Breaking !!
> 
> 林晓弈
> 14分钟前 来自 微博视频
> 今天10时59分左右，快舟一号甲运载火箭携带着银河航天的5G试验卫星成功起飞。
> Today at around 10:59, KZ-1A rocket successfully lift off with Galaxy Space's 5G experimental satellite.
> 
> *Update:
> 
> China Aerospace*
> 9 minutes ago
> [The “Kuaizhou FuQiangfu” rocket successfully launched GalaxySpace first satellite] At 11:02 on January 16, 2020, the commercially labelled as "FuQiangfu" KZ-1A-Y9 carrier rocket was launched at The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center using single rocket single satellite method to send the first satellite of GalaxySpace into a predetermined orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success. This is the first launch of Kuaizhou rocket in 2020. The first satellite of GalaxySpace launched by FuQiangfu is a low-orbit broadband communications satellite that is independently developed by GalaxySpace(Beijing) Technology Co., Ltd. and benchmarks at international advanced level. The satellite uses communication frequency bands such as Q/V and Ka, and has a transparent transmission capability of 10Gbps. It can provide users with broadband communication services through satellite terminals. After the satellite enters orbit, relevant technical and business operation verification will be carried out in orbit.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327155180786184192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328621047512506370

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*BeiDou system passes verification standard of ICAO*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/11/17 19:31:37



File photo of a model of the Beidou Satellite Navigation System.Photo:Xinhua

China's domestically developed BeiDou satellite navigation system, or BDS, has passed an assessment of critical standardization work at the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO), state broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported Tuesday, citing the Chinese civil aviation authority and China Satellite Navigation Office.

Chinese analysts hailed the move as significant in the promotion of the global navigation system.

All performance indicators of the system completed expert technical verification on the Sixth Navigation Systems Panel (NSP/6) of the ICAO held from November 2 to 13, which represents the completion of the core and most important work of officially incorporating the BDS-3 into the ICAO's standards.

The technical verification of BDS-3 is the first time that a BDS civil signal has been qualified by the international organization. The ICAO has the highest requirements for global navigation satellite systems, and the verification by the ICAO proves BDS-3 has the ability to provide navigation services for global civil aviation.

Wang Yanan, chief editor of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times that the verification is an important step in the development of the navigation system, as global airlines can now choose, as allowed by the ICAO, to incorporate the system as a source of navigation service.

"This is important basic work. The incorporation into ICAO standards will open up more application scenarios for the BDS," Wang said. "More foreign airlines are expected to use the BDS under a cooperation framework."

It is also the first time that China's civil aviation industry has successfully promoted a domestically created and built complex system to join the ICAO standard with its own team as the core, according to the CCTV report. It builds a solid foundation for China to promote the BDS' application in the aviation sector during the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) period.

According to the work plan of the ICAO navigation system expert group, the BDS-3 team provided demonstration materials, completed the verification of all technical indicators, and obtained the unanimous approval of the other three mainstream navigation systems (GPS in the US, GLONASS in Russia and Galileo in Europe) and passed the final verification process.

The ICAO navigation system expert group will report the meeting result to the Air Navigation Commission for further discussion. The BDS-3 will be officially written into ICAO standards and announced worldwide after the discussion is finished.

In June, China completed the BDS - China's largest space-based system - and commissioned the system to offer full global services in August.

As of the end of 2019, more than 6.5 million road vehicles, 40,000 postal and express delivery vehicles, 80,000 buses in 36 major cities, 3,200 inland navigation facilities, and 2,900 marine navigation facilities had adopted services from the BDS in the Chinese mainland, forming the world's largest dynamic monitoring system for road vehicles.

In the first quarter of 2020, more than 70 percent of smartphones in China used BeiDou services.

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*The Yaogan-30 constellation is over*

By CLEMENTM | East Pendulum (2020-11-23)

The Yaogan-30 constellation has already been the subject of *two* previous articles, but this should be the last: Following the launch of the *7th trio of satellites*, the *constellation now has six orbital planes distributed evenly*. It has therefore reached its *full capacity and its final form*.





_The six orbital planes of the constellation_

*Having only six orbital planes with seven launches might seem odd*. As pointed out in a previous article, *the third and fourth launches injected their satellites into the same orbital plane*, and *created a “train” of five satellites that follow each other very closely*. This makes it possible *to have an extremely high revisit rate* when this train passes over a region of interest.

*A satellite out of service*

The other particularity of the constellation is that one of the satellites of the sixth group is *out of service*, or in any case that its *propulsion system* is: Yaogan 30T (international designator 2020-021C) is *not* correctly positioned in its orbital plane. Normally the three satellites of the same plane are phased at 120° from each other, to maximize the coverage of the constellation. On the other hand, Yaogan 30T and 30S are currently very close to each other, which makes one of the two redundant.

The one with the problem is Yaogan 30T, as can be seen in this graph comparing the orbital elements of the sixth group.

The 30T satellite has not made any maneuvers since it first came into orbit, and therefore performs more revolutions per day around the Earth than the other two. *This means that its position in the orbital plane is constantly changing*, and the fact that it is currently close to 30S is only a coincidence. It will move away in the course of time.

We can compare with what happens in the case of a group whose three satellites are perfectly functional, as is the case for the last launch.

The satellites were launched together and therefore at the beginning the curves are confused. Then they used their thrusters to maneuver and *each has a different number of revolutions per day*. This allowed them to *position themselves on a different sector of the orbit*. They let this position drift *until the 120°* phase between the satellites was reached, *then froze their orbital configuration by maneuvering again so that they all had exactly the same number of revolutions per day*. This ensures that they *stay in sync in their orbit*.

It is possible that China will end up replacing the satellite that is out of service, because that would improve the coverage offered by the constellation, making it more regular with fewer interruptions. This would be a good opportunity for one of the new small Chinese launchers like the CZ-11 rocket, since a single Yaogan-30 type satellite represents a small payload.

*Coverage*

Speaking of coverage, let's take a look at what the constellation can do. Given its inclination, *it is optimized to observe the environment close to China, in particular the approaches to its Pacific coast.* Taipei, the capital of Taiwan, is therefore a very representative area of interest, especially since the recent rearmament efforts of the Republic of China with the United States have heightened tensions in the region.

Based on the 3D models of the satellites that Chinese TV broadcast, they don't appear to carry radar or imaging systems, so they are probably used for *electronic intelligence*, possibly with a communications function as well. These types of sensors generally need to see their target *at an angle of incidence of at least 5°*. Based on this assumption, we can calculate the coverage of Taipei over a 24 hour period:





_In cyan, the periods of coverage_

We see that the coverage is almost constant, with the longest interruption lasting around 30 minutes, and most of the interruptions lasting 10 minutes every half hour. The following video shows satellite position and coverage opportunities (in the form of a purple link between the satellite and the ground):

Yaogan-30 coverage of Taipei





_However, if we assume_ that the satellites carry an imaging payload, then the constraints on the angle of incidence are greater, which reduces the coverage. By taking 30° as the minimum angle of incidence, it then becomes:





_In cyan, the periods of coverage_

The result is much more sparse, which is quite logical because each satellite must be much higher above the horizon *to take an image*. However, there is still a very high revisit rate with imaging opportunities every 30 minutes. This allows almost permanent cover, and would give China the ability to track the mobile military assets of its adversaries such as missile batteries or ships.

*Plans for the future*

This revisit rate is already the highest among all known constellations in China or elsewhere, but China does not intend to stop there, as academician *Li Deren* explains in a *recent interview*:

_“The FIRST step is to provide *local coverage from the South China Sea to the North China region*. This requires around 20 remote sensing satellites and 1 to 3 communication satellites in geostationary orbit to achieve a time resolution of 15 minutes. High-resolution target images and sub-meter navigation and positioning accuracy are sent to users' mobile phones and other smart terminals;_

_The SECOND step is *regional coverage of China and neighboring countries* along the Belt and Road. This requires a hundred remote sensing satellites. Among them, half of the remote sensing satellites are optical satellites and the other half are radar satellites to ensure the broadcasting of images by day and night, plus 150 communication satellites;_

_The THIRD stage is *global*. To achieve a global service, it is estimated that 200 remote sensing satellites and 300 communications satellites will be required. The service index is the 5-minute time resolution, i.e. the required image target is found within 5 minutes, the resolution and navigation accuracy reach 0.5 m, and the processing and communication time in orbit is less than one minute before being delivered to the user's mobile phone.”_

*Yaogan-30 is the first step, with 21 satellites optimized for the Chinese coastline. *However, it does not hit a revisit every 15 minutes, so Mr. Deren may be talking about another constellation that will be launching in the near future. *The use of geostationary satellites as relays*, in order to minimize the latency of the system, can however already be implemented on Yaogan-30.

Li Deren also explains that future developments *will bring together the traditionally separate functions of communication, Earth observation and positioning in a single system*, and that the data will be sent directly to end-user phones to minimize latency and maximize their impact:

_*«Perceived data will be processed intelligently to provide users with the PNTRC function, P representing position, N navigation route, T time, R remote sensing image, and C communication, i.e. this information can be sent to the receiving device in your hand.« *_

This plan resembles the U.S. ambitions to develop a multi-layered military constellation for communications, ballistic missile warning and Earth observation. *Given the extent of Chinese investment in the field, there is no doubt that they will be able to develop an equivalent system*, and that therefore we have not finished hearing about large constellations of Chinese satellites.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*About the Author:

CLEMENTM*_ is an amateur astronomer in his spare time, also passionate about the space sector, especially Earth observation. He has a blog (in English) on the subject: http://satelliteobservation.wordpress.com and also a twitter account: https://twitter.com/*stromgade*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> CZ-8 spotted at Wenchang for ground tests today ahead if its NET Late December test flight.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326788186891292673



Reportedly the stage 1 is modified to be reusable featuring powered vertical landing with deployable landing legs. The YF-100 need to be modified to allow for deep throttling. The strap-ons will stay attached for landing.









CZ-8 (Chang Zheng-8)


The CZ-8 series of rockets is a modular launch vehicle family to replace the CZ-2, CZ-3 and CZ-4 series.




space.skyrocket.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 17:08 已编辑​西昌卫星发射中心下一发将在_O_12月6日11时许发射 ，长征三号乙改五型首飞，载荷:高分十四号卫星。​
*China Aerospace
Today at 17:08 edited*

The next launch of the Xichang Satellite Launch Center will be launched at about 11 o'clock on December 6th, and the Long March 3B - variant type 5 will make its first flight with this payload: Gaofen 14 satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333286005135302656

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 17:08 已编辑​西昌卫星发射中心下一发将在_O_12月6日11时许发射 ，长征三号乙改五型首飞，载荷:高分十四号卫星。​
> *China Aerospace
> Today at 17:08 edited*
> 
> The next launch of the Xichang Satellite Launch Center will be launched at about 11 o'clock on December 6th, and the Long March 3B - variant type 5 will make its first flight with this payload: Gaofen 14 satellite.
> 
> View attachment 691580​


中国航天科技集团​今天 12:52​#高分十四号卫星发射成功#【圆满首飞！改进型火箭“长三乙改五”有何新突破？】此次发射的长三乙改进型火箭由航天科技集团一院研制，采用4.2米直径加长版整流罩，全长约58米，全箭起飞质量约456吨。火箭还采用了全方位起飞滚转、主动减载等12项首飞首用技术，任务适应性大幅提升，向智慧火箭发展方向作出进一步探索。（高楠 摄）​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
Today at 12:52

#Gaofen-14 Satellite Successful Launch#

[Successful first flight! What are the new breakthroughs of the improved rocket Long March 3B - variant type 5?]

The modified CZ-3B rocket launched this time was developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. It uses a 4.2-meter-diameter extended fairing, with a total length of about 58 meters and a full rocket takeoff mass of about 456 tons. The rocket also adopted 12 first-flight technologies such as omni-directional take-off roll and active load reduction, which greatly improved mission adaptability and made further exploration in the direction of smart rocket development. (Photo by Gao Nan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Deino

Congratulation again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341253661092061186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341243599002902529

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

*According to the chief designer of CZ-8, after 2022 the annual launch capacity of CZ-8 will be 30. Sounds like the CZ-2 and CZ-4 carrier rockets will retire then.*

Posted at *"Chinese Long March Rocket Launch Collection"* thread








Chinese Long March Rocket Launch Collection


Long March 5 Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site 2020/11/24 04:30



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

last launch of the year !!

*China launches new remote sensing satellite*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-28 00:22:21_|_Editor: huaxia_



A Long March-4C rocket carrying Yaogan-33 satellite blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Dec. 27, 2020. China sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at 11:44 p.m. Sunday (Beijing Time). The satellite, Yaogan-33, entered the planned orbit successfully. The mission also sent a micro and nano technology experiment satellite into orbit. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)

JIUQUAN, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 11:44 p.m. Sunday (Beijing Time).

The satellite, Yaogan-33, was launched aboard a Long March-4C rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It was the 357th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

The mission also sent a micro and nano technology experiment satellite into orbit.

The two satellites will be used for scientific experiments, land resources survey, crop yield estimation and disaster prevention and reduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## vi-va



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349215848821452802China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

China's Standardization Administration announced #BeiDou Navigation Satellite System related standards on Jan. 9. The 4 standards cover the areas of #dataformat, #digitalmap applications, ground-based #augmentation systems, and atomic clocks. #BDS




12:45 PM · Jan 13, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new mobile telecommunication satellite*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-20 01:28:15_|_Editor: huaxia_



A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying the Tiantong 1-03 satellite blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 20, 2021. China successfully launched a new mobile telecommunication satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday. The Tiantong 1-03 satellite was launched at 00:25 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)

XICHANG, Jan. 20 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new mobile telecommunication satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday.

The Tiantong 1-03 satellite was launched at 00:25 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

Tiantong-1 is a satellite mobile communication system independently developed and built by China. It consists of a space segment, ground segment, and user terminal.

Developed by the China Academy of Space Technology, the Tiantong 1-03 satellite will establish a mobile network with ground facilities to provide all-weather, all-time, stable and reliable mobile communication services such as voice, short message and data for users in China and its surrounding areas, the Middle East, Africa and other related regions, as well as most sea areas in the Pacific Ocean and Indian Ocean.

Wednesday's launch was the 358th by the Long March rocket series and also the country's first space launch in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Another day, another launch.


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团 

​1月19日 20:21​#卫星看世界#【三张卫星图！见证惊人的“中国速度”】连日来，河北石家庄出现多例新冠肺炎本土确诊病例。为安置隔离密切接触者和次密切接触者，一座座房屋拔地而起！经过4天连夜奋战，集中隔离点首批1008套集装箱房屋成功实现交付！#河北隔离点建设现场再现中国速度#，我们的卫星看到了！（来源：中国陆地观测卫星数据中心）​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
January 19 at 20:21

[Three satellite pictures! Witness the amazing "China speed"]

In the past few days, several local confirmed cases of COVID-19 have appeared in Shijiazhuang, Hebei. In order to house the isolation of close contacts and sub-close contacts, houses have been erected! After 4 days of fighting day and night, the first batch of 1,008 container houses at the centralized isolation point was successfully delivered! (Source: China Land Observation Satellite Data Center)












​More pictures from the ground:








China builds a massive quarantine camp in its COVID-19 epicentre


A time-lapse video has emerged showing the construction crew working around the clock to erect the emergency facility designed to hold thousands of suspected coronavirus carriers.




www.dailymail.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches new mobile telecommunication satellite*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-20 01:28:15_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> A Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying the Tiantong 1-03 satellite blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 20, 2021. China successfully launched a new mobile telecommunication satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday. The Tiantong 1-03 satellite was launched at 00:25 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)
> 
> XICHANG, Jan. 20 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new mobile telecommunication satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday.
> 
> The Tiantong 1-03 satellite was launched at 00:25 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.
> 
> Tiantong-1 is a satellite mobile communication system independently developed and built by China. It consists of a space segment, ground segment, and user terminal.
> 
> Developed by the China Academy of Space Technology, the Tiantong 1-03 satellite will establish a mobile network with ground facilities to provide all-weather, all-time, stable and reliable mobile communication services such as voice, short message and data for users in China and its surrounding areas, the Middle East, Africa and other related regions, as well as most sea areas in the Pacific Ocean and Indian Ocean.
> 
> Wednesday's launch was the 358th by the Long March rocket series and also the country's first space launch in 2021.
> 
> View attachment 708514
> 
> View attachment 708513​


Seem making of that big dish is not easy.

China航天 

​1月20日 22:27​据天通一号卫星副总师孙治国介绍，目前天通一号01星月均呼叫次数超过40万次，呼通率大于96%；02星完成20天快速测试后已投入使用。
据天通一号卫星总指挥边炳秀介绍，天通一号02、03星研制初期，天线分系统核心产品作为天通一号有效载荷通用关键产品，是唯一未能实现国产化的部件，面临着国外禁运、国内基础薄弱、无货可用的困境。为解决这一技术瓶颈，团队历时5年攻关，攻克了多个关键技术点，解决了从原材料选择到设计、加工、测试等一系列技术难题；最终，他们解决了“卡脖子”的技术难题，该产品成功实现国产化，在轨首飞任务获得圆满成功，在轨测试性能优异。​​*China Aerospace*
January 20 at 22:27

According to Sun Zhiguo, deputy chief engineer of the Tiantong-1 satellite, the current monthly average number of calls on the Tiantong-1 01 satellite is more than 400,000, with a call-through rate greater than 96%; the 02 satellite has been put into use after completing a 20-day rapid test.

According to Bian Bingxiu, commander-in-chief of the Tiantong-1 satellite, in the initial development of Tiantong-1's 02 and 03 satellites, the core product of the antenna subsystem, as the key product of Tiantong-1's payload, was the only component that failed to achieve localization. Facing the difficulty of foreign embargo, weak domestic foundation and no product available. In order to solve this technical bottleneck, the team spent 5 years tackling key problems, conquering multiple key technical points, and solving a series of technical problems from raw material selection to design, processing, and testing; in the end, they solved the bottleneck technical problem, The product successfully realized localization, the first flight mission on orbit was a complete success, and the on-orbit test performance was excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352542019357351936





By the way, any news on the Chinese Mars mission?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.01.29:

_*The 2nd triplet* of the Chinese military constellation *YG-31* will be launched on January 29 at around 12:30 p.m. Beijing time, from the Jiuquan Space Center (Gobi Desert) and using a CZ-4C rocket._

_*The 1st triplet* was put into orbit in April 2018. It is believed to be *SIGINT satellites*._



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354839134444032000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !!
LIft off of CZ-4C carrying YG-31 02 satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

央广军事​13分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【#遥感三十一号02组卫星发射成功#】2021年1月29日12时47分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征四号丙运载火箭，成功将遥感三十一号02组卫星发射升空，卫星进入预定轨道。卫星主要用于开展电磁环境探测及相关技术试验。此次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第359次飞行。（奉青玲 王明艳 汪江波 姚军鹏）​
China National Radio Military
13 minutes ago from Weibo 

[Successful launch of Yaogan-31 group 02 satellite]

At 12:47 on January 29, 2021, China used the Long March 4C carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Yaogan-31 group 02 satellites into the sky, and the satellites entered the scheduled orbit. Satellites are mainly used to carry out electromagnetic environment detection and related technical tests. This mission is the 359th flight of the Long March series of carrier rockets. (Feng Qingling, Wang Mingyan, Wang Jiangbo, Yao Junpeng)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## vi-va

_Tianwen_-1 (TW-1) will arrive Mars on China New Year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

_Tianwen_-1 (TW-1) will arrive Mars on China New Year.








China's Tianwen-1 spacecraft will reach Mars orbit on February 10


The rover won't land on the Red Planet until May.




www.space.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.02.03:

_The Chinese Martian probe Tianwen-1 will perform its braking maneuvers to enter Martian orbit on *February 10*. The craft has *traveled 450 million km* and is currently *about 170 million km from Earth*._







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356904908654485504
An article at Sohu (in CN), Feb. 03, 2021:

_*"Tianwen-1" is about to arrive on Mars, experts have revealed the difficult observation of "super telescope" 190 million kilometers away*_
...
In an exclusive interview with a reporter from Chinanews.com, Liu Qinghui revealed that the "Super Telescope" team has observed (Tianwen-1 probe) nearly 100 times, with a measurement accuracy of 0.1 nanoseconds. The way of observation is through the "Super Telescope" composed of four places in China, with the radio source outside the galaxy [outside our Milky Way] as the reference, to detect the location of the Tianwen-1 probe. He explained that these radio sources have been measured by astronomers for decades, and their positions are accurately known, and they are relatively close to the azimuth angle of the Tianwen-1 probe relative to the earth, and their signals almost reach the "Super Telescope" on the same path, which is helpful for us to calculate various delays of the probe reaching the earth telescope.

The "Super Telescope" is actually called *VLBI (very long baseline interferometry) orbit measurement subsystem* consists of *those stations at Beijing, Shanghai, Kunming and Urumqi*, as well as the *VLBI data processing center at the Shanghai Observatory*. The formed telescope is equivalent to combining several small telescopes to achieve the observation effect of a *large integrated-aperture radio telescope with an aperture of more than 3,000 kilometers in resolution*. VLBI orbit measurement subsystem is involved in the orbit determination tasks of the Tianwen-1 during the stages of ground fire transfer, Mars capture and off-orbit landing.

(...)




https://www.sohu.com/a/448476999_162522

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Polestar 2

vi-va said:


> _Tianwen_-1 (TW-1) will arrive Mars on China New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Tianwen-1 spacecraft will reach Mars orbit on February 10
> 
> 
> The rover won't land on the Red Planet until May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.space.com


Need to salute those CNSA employee who still need to work even during lunar Chinese New year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 713535


Ground-Based Midcourse Defense 
GMD test succeed, announced officially.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 713535

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 713535





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 713572





China announces success in land-based intermediate-range missile interception test - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China announces success in land-based intermediate-range missile interception test*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-05 00:20:35 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday successfully conducted a land-based intermediate-range missile interception test within its territories, said the Ministry of National Defense.

The test has reached the expected goals, the ministry said, adding that it was defensive in nature and did not target any country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new communication technology experiment satellite*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-05 00:40:25_|_Editor: huaxia_

XICHANG, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new communication technology experiment satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Thursday.

The satellite was launched at 11:36 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

It will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as technology tests.

This launch marked the 360th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.
(Photo by Zhang Jing/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> China announces success in land-based intermediate-range missile interception test - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> *China announces success in land-based intermediate-range missile interception test*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-05 00:20:35 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday successfully conducted a land-based intermediate-range missile interception test within its territories, said the Ministry of National Defense.
> 
> The test has reached the expected goals, the ministry said, adding that it was defensive in nature and did not target any country.


From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.02.04:

_PLA today conducted mid-course ballistic missile interception test by Chinese Defense Ministry and achieved target_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357352287786569730

_The Douyin footage (the 4th or last one) is said to be captured over the sky of the Bayingolin Mongol Autonomous Prefecture in the southeast of Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357355337980936192

_Some netizens captured the truth in the sky of Urumqi, Xinjiang | Land-based midcourse anti-missile interception test_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## samsara

*China conducts mid-course antiballistic missile test, system 'becomes more mature, reliable'*

By Liu Xuanzun
Published: Feb 04, 2021 10:55 PM Updated: Feb 05, 2021 12:55 AM





An HQ-16 medium-range air-defense missile system attached to an air defense brigade under the PLA 77th Group Army launched a rocket into the air at a military shooting range in desert area in late August, 2020. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Hu yonghui)


China successfully conducted a *land-based, mid-course antiballistic missile (ABM) technical test* on Thursday in a move experts said showed China's mastery of the technology as the country's antiballistic missile system gradually matures and becomes more reliable.

China conducted the test within its border, and the test reached the desired objective, the country's Ministry of National Defense announced on Thursday in a statement.

The test is of defensive nature and is not aimed at any country, the statement reads.

It was the *fifth land-based ABM technical test* China has publicly announced and the *fourth land-based, mid-course ABM technical test* publicly known. 

*Mid-course is the most vital phase in the interception of a ballistic missile*, and a mid-course ABM means to intercept the missile while it is in its free flight phase outside of the atmosphere, Song Zhongping, a Chinese military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Thursday.

While the duration of the mid-course phase is relatively long, the great difficulty of an interception lies in the high trajectory, Song said, noting that the target of interception is usually intermediate-range or intercontinental ballistic missile.

*China has already mastered the mid-course ABM system*, and conducting the latest test shows that the system is becoming mature, and the success rate and reliability of interceptions are increasing significantly, which is very important for China to build a complete ABM system, Song said.

The flight of a ballistic missile usually consists of *three phases in time order*: *boost phase* in which the rocket booster will power the missile into sky, *mid-course phase* in which the booster stops as the missile traverses outside of the atmosphere, and *reentry or terminal phase* in which the missile reenters the atmosphere and dives on its target.

It's technically easy to intercept a ballistic missile in the boost phase, because the missile is still close to the ground and accelerating, but it is difficult to get close to the launch site which is usually deep in hostile territory; in terminal phase, the interception is challenging because the speed of the diving missile is very high, observers said.

*Known ABM tests were carried out by China previously in 2010, 2013, 2014 and 2018,* according to media reports and official statements. 

As the Chinese military enhances its combat-preparedness, it is very important to establish an effective and complete anti-missile system, particularly against intermediate-range and intercontinental missiles which are usually equipped with nuclear warheads, so that China's national security can remain assured, analysts said.









China conducts mid-course antiballistic missile test, system 'becomes more mature, reliable' - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_The missile seemed to be fired from Taiyuan, Shanxi and the captured interception scene was seen in the sky of Urumqi, Xinjiang, the aerial distance between the two capital cities is over 2,200 km._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Schematic diagram of land-based mid-course antiballistic missile interception system*






by 知乎 @OwlLite

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

*China Claims It Has Conducted A New Midcourse Intercept Anti-Ballistic Missile Test*

_China is developing multiple ballistic missile interceptors, some of which could also double as anti-satellite weapons._

By Joseph Trevithick - February 4, 2021






Details are still limited, but the Chinese government says that it has carried out an anti-ballistic missile test. State media reports say that the goal was to demonstrate capabilities to intercept an intermediate-range ballistic missile, or IRBM, during the midcourse portion of its flight. However, these kinds of interceptors can also double as anti-satellite weapons.

China's Ministry of Defense announced the test on Feb. 4, 2021, and said it achieved all of its goals, but offered no additional details, including whether an actual intercept of any kind had taken place. Chinese authorities also insisted that the test was purely defensive in nature and was not meant a signal to any country in particular.

Unconfirmed video of a possible rocket or missile launch emanating from northern China has emerged on social media. The clips are similar to imagery that appeared online after *another anti-ballistic missile test in 2018*, but are also what one would expect to see from any large rocket or missile launch. If this footage is from this test, *it could indicate a launch from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi Province, which is also a major Chinese ballistic missile test facility.*

This test may also help explain the presence of a *U.S. Air Force RC-135S Cobra Ball* that was observed flying in the Yellow Sea earlier this week via online flight tracking data. There are only three of these aircraft in total, which are specially configured *to gather telemetry and other electronic intelligence, from missile and other large rocket launches*, making them very-low-density, but high demand assets. 

The appearance of one of these aircraft, which you can read about in more detail in this past War Zone piece, in any particular area can often be a sign of an imminent missile test. Flying in this particular area of the Yellow Sea would have put the RC-135S as close as possible to Taiyuan while remaining in international waters.

*The 2018 test was also described as being a demonstration of midcourse ballistic missile intercept capabilities.* So far, China has not yet released any specific details about work on such an interceptor, including any official designation. *The country is "developing kinetic-kill vehicle technology to field a midcourse interceptor, which will form the upper layer of a multi-tiered missile defense," according to the most recent annual public report from the Pentagon on Chinese military capabilities, which it released last September.

A "kinetic-kill" interceptor,* also known as a hit-to-kill type, is designed to destroy its target by physically slamming into it, rather than via a traditional warhead or some other kind of effect. The U.S. military's own *Ground-based Midcourse Defense (GMD) interceptors*, a test of which is seen in the video below, *use a kinetic kill vehicle*. *Difficulties in the development of that vehicle have become a major issue for the GMD program in recent years.*

The interceptor itself only one part of the puzzle of midcourse ballistic missile defense, which you can read more about broadly in this previous War Zone piece. This involves detecting, tracking, and then engaging longer-range ballistic missiles, including IRBMs and intercontinental ballistic missiles (IBCM), after they "go cold" from entering the vacuum of space, as well as discriminating between them and any decoys. This presents significant challenges and requires a robust, multi-layered sensor network that would include assets in space, in addition to ones on the Earth's surface.

Interesting, after the 2018 test, a story in the People's Daily newspaper in China, an official media outlet of the Chinese Communist Party, including the graphic below outlining the principles of midcourse ballistic missile defense using components of the U.S. military's system, including the GMD interceptor, Sea-based X-band Radar (SBX), a portion of the land-based Solid State Phased Array Radar System (SSPARS), and a Defense Support Program (DSP) satellite. In recent years, the U.S. military has continued to work toward adding additional sensor nodes, especially in space, to its overarching missile defense ecosystem.

In addition, it's important to point out that the *line between midcourse ballistic missile interceptors and anti-satellite weapons is extremely thin.* The U.S. government has gone so far as to accuse China of using such ballistic missile defense tests as cover for anti-satellite weapon testing in the past.

*It may well be that China's midcourse interceptor is an extension of work the country had done on the Dong Neng series of anti-satellite interceptors, which themselves use boosters from ballistic missiles, such as the DF-11. Reports have said that Dong Neng-3 (DN-3) was the interceptor employed in the 2018 test, reportedly knocking down target in the form of a DF-21 medium-range ballistic missile (MRBM).*

*China is also known to be working on a surface-to-air missile system, the HQ-19, which reportedly also has some degree of exoatmospheric intercept capability. Reports also indicate that the Dong Neng-2 (DN-2), as well as another interceptor, known as the SC-19, can also engage targets in space.*

The HQ-19 is also known to the U.S. Intelligence Community as the CH-AB-X-02, with the X indicating that it is still assessed to be experimental and not fielded operation. However, that naming convention would suggest the existence of another anti-ballistic missile defense interceptor, the CH-AB-01 or CH-AB-X-01, which could refer to this midcourse interceptor.

Regardless, it's not hard to see how China would be interested in both midcourse ballistic missile defenses and improved anti-satellite capabilities. The Chinese government faces potential threats from India's ballistic missile arsenal, as well as potential new ballistic missile and ballistic missile-based hypersonic weapon developments in South Korea and Japan. There is also the matter of the *United States, which is in the process of modernizing its strategic ballistic missile systems*. The U.S. military is also now also *exploring the possibility of acquiring new IRBMs, and potentially MRBMs*, following the collapse of the Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces Treaty, or INF, with Russia, *with a specific eye toward deploying them on China's doorstep in the Pacific.*

Space is also an area where there are growing concerns of potential conflict. The U.S. military, in particular, has come to heavily rely on space-based systems for a wide variety of functions, including early warning, intelligence gathering, weapon guidance and basic navigation, and communications and data-sharing. *All of this has only incentivized potential adversaries to develop ways to destroy or disable American satellites*, or those of its allies and partners, to neutralize those capabilities. You can read more about all of this in these previous War Zone stories. It's also worth pointing out that the U.S. government has been increasingly willing to publicly call out what it assesses to be anti-satellite tests in recent years.

_All told, it will certainly be interesting to see what details emerge about this test and times goes, including from sources outside of China, especially the U.S. government._









China Claims It Has Conducted A New Midcourse Intercept Anti-Ballistic Missile Test


China is developing multiple ballistic missile interceptors, some of which could also double as anti-satellite weapons.




www.thedrive.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

胡锡进 
昨天 23:36 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro 已编辑
中国宣布4日在本国境内成功进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验。老胡认为这次试验来得非常及时，彩！







微博


随时随地发现新鲜事！微博带你欣赏世界上每一个精彩瞬间，了解每一个幕后故事。分享你想表达的，让全世界都能听到你的心声！




m.weibo.cn





*Hu Xijin on Weibo (2021-02-04):*

China announced that it has successfully conducted a ground-based mid-course anti-missile interception technology test in its territory on Thursday. Lao Hu thought the experiment could not have come at a better time.

*Admiral Charles A. Richard, head of the US Strategic Command (STRATCOM)*, on Tuesday (02 Feb) urged the US to rethink its approach to deterring China and Russia, including considering the "realistic possibility" of nuclear war. To put it simply, he is asking the US to carry out nuclear blackmail against China and Russia, using "nuclear war" to deter China and Russia, especially to intimidate China.

Lao Hu is willing to regard China's successful test as a strong response to the arrogant clamour of the above-mentioned US commander, although China has said in the statement that the test is "not aimed at any country".
（…）

*Nuclear war with China or Russia a 'real possibility,' STRATCOM commander warns (2021-02-03)*









Nuclear war with China or Russia a 'real possibility,' STRATCOM commander warns


The head of U.S. Strategic Command is calling for reimagining methods of deterring aggressive action from rivals such as China and Russia, including the "real possibility" of nuclear war.




www.foxnews.com





"C-N-M-D"美国，我没有骂美国哈，别误解了【Chinese National Missile Defence 中国国家导弹防御系统】

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China announces success in land-based intermediate-range missile interception test - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> *China announces success in land-based intermediate-range missile interception test*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-05 00:20:35 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday successfully conducted a land-based intermediate-range missile interception test within its territories, said the Ministry of National Defense.
> 
> The test has reached the expected goals, the ministry said, adding that it was defensive in nature and did not target any country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357680886544691204

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From 逆襲 @horobeyo on 2021.02.05:

*天问一号传回首幅火星照片*
*Tianwen-1 sends back its first photo of Mars*

_The reporter learned from the China National Space Administration (CNSA) that *at 20:00 BJT on February 5*, China's first Martian probe Tianwen-1 had completed *its fourth orbital midway correction* to ensure Mars capture as planned.

Up to now, Tianwen-1 has been in orbit for about *197 days*, 184 million kilometers away from the Earth, 1.1 million kilometers away from Mars, with a flying distance of 465 million kilometers. The spacecraft's systems are in good condition. Earlier, Tianwen-1 acquired its first image of Mars at a distance of about 2.2 million kilometers. (Yang Lu)_
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357699271647064064

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*China’s Tianwen-1 probe beams back 1st PHOTO of Mars during historic mission*

5 Feb, 2021 16:32

The space race is heating up once again after China’s Tianwen-1 Mars probe beamed back its first image of Mars amid the country’s *historic first trip* to the Red Planet.

The image arrived some six months after the craft blasted off from China’s southern Hainan island in *July 2020*.

The black-and-white picture was taken *around 2.2 million kilometers (1.4 million miles) from Mars* or around 184 million kilometers from Earth some 197 days into its mission, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA). [So far the probe has a flying distance of about 465 million kilometers.]

The unmanned Tianwen-1 is expected to enter Mars’ orbit later this month and *will attempt a landing on the Red Planet’s Utopia Planitia in its northern hemisphere in May*, where it will deploy a rover.

This rover is currently pencilled in to conduct a *90-day survey mission in what would be another historic* first for the mission and for the world, as it *would mark the first time in history* a country managed to *orbit*, *land *and *deploy an exploratory rover* *in its inaugural mission* to the Red Planet.









China’s Tianwen-1 probe beams back 1st PHOTO of Mars during historic mission


The space race is heating up once again after China’s Tianwen-1 Mars probe beamed back its first image of Mars amid the country’s historic first trip to the Red Planet.




www.rt.com






*Photo: China’s Tianwen-1 Probe Sends Snapshot of Mars as First of 3 Earth Spacecraft Closes In*

Sputniknews | 2021-02-05



https://sputniknews.com/science/202102051081992404-photo-chinas-tianwen-1-probe-sends-snapshot-of-mars-as-first-of-3-earth-spacecraft-closes-in/




READ ALSO:

*China readies Asia’s largest reflector antenna to receive data from its first Mars mission (2021-02-04)*

China's *70-meter-wide steerable reflector antenna* has completed its operational checks and is ready to receive signals from the country's Tianwen-1 mission, which is expected to enter the orbit of Mars next week.

The construction of the *massive radio telescope* to service the maiden voyage of China’s mission to Mars *began in 2018* in the country’s northern region of Tianjin. It was *finished just in time* for the spacecraft's approach to the Red Planet.

*The new dish antenna, which was put in service on Thursday (February 4th), is composed of 1,328 high-precision panels covering an area equal to ten basketball courts*, according to local media reports. 

*Its dish has a diameter of 70 meters*_ – unparalleled in Asia – though it's still 30 meters smaller than the world's largest steerable antenna at the Green Bank Radio Telescope in the American state of West Virginia._

China had been using *three antennas with diameters of 35 to 50 meters* in Beijing and Kunming. But they weren't strong enough to assure quality reception of data from Mars, currently more than 180 million kilometers away from Earth.

The Martian orbit takes it as far as 400 million kilometers away from Earth when the two planets swing to opposite sides of the sun from each other. *Crucially for the project, China can now link all four of the country's telescopes to maximise their capabilities.* 

Tianwen-1, which was launched in July 2020, is scheduled to reach the gravitation field of Mars and perform breaking maneuvers on February 10, one day before the eve of the Chinese New Year.

The ambitious project by the China National Space Administration (CNSA) aims to deploy a Mars orbiter and rover on its surface. *If the landing of the vehicle is a success, China will become the second country to successfully operate a rover on Mars after the US.*

The Chinese scientists plan to use the Tianwen-1 mission to search for evidence of past and current life on the planet, explore its soil and atmosphere, characterize water distribution and draw maps of the Martian surface, among other things.









China readies Asia’s largest reflector antenna to receive data from its first Mars mission


China's 70-meter-wide steerable reflector antenna has completed its operational checks and is ready to receive signals from the country's Tianwen-1 mission, which is expected to enter the orbit of Mars next week.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From stromgade @stromgade on 2021.02.06:

_*TJS-6 image from Chinese TV confirming it is indeed a missile warning satellite:*_

_It is identical to TJS-2 and TJS-5, it has cameras with a very optical field with a large diameter and a very wide field given the angle of the speakers.




_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357758802343448576


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357985703129468930
In other thread, someone posted a question to the OP:

Question: _"If I understand correctly, you need 4 satellites in GEO and 2 in HEO for global coverage. Why both in HEO?" (_HEO = highly elliptical orbit)

Answer: _"*To cover the North Pole, we cannot see the North Pole from the GEO orbit.*"_

The OP website is: 








SatelliteObservation.net


Blog on Earth Observation satellites




satelliteobservation.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

*China’s Tianwen-1 probe beams back 1st PHOTO of Mars during historic mission*






The space race is heating up once again after China’s Tianwen-1 Mars probe beamed back its first image of Mars amid the country’s historic first trip to the Red Planet.

The image arrived some six months after the craft blasted off from China’s southern Hainan island in July 2020.

The black-and-white picture was taken around 2.2 million kilometers (1.4 million miles) from Mars or around 184 million kilometers from Earth some 197 days into its mission, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The unmanned Tianwen-1 is expected to enter Mars’ orbit later this month and will attempt a landing on the Red Planet’s Utopia Planitia in its northern hemisphere in May, where it will deploy a rover.

This rover is currently pencilled in to conduct a 90-day survey mission in what would be another historic first for the mission and for the world, as it would mark the first time in history a country managed to orbit, land and deploy an exploratory rover in its inaugural mission to the Red Planet.









China’s Tianwen-1 probe beams back 1st PHOTO of Mars during historic mission


The space race is heating up once again after China’s Tianwen-1 Mars probe beamed back its first image of Mars amid the country’s historic first trip to the Red Planet.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

vi-va said:


> _Tianwen_-1 (TW-1) will arrive Mars on China New Year.



When is Chinese New Year?


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> When is Chinese New Year?



12 FEB 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Aspen said:


> The unmanned Tianwen-1 is expected to enter Mars’ orbit later this month and will attempt a landing on the Red Planet’s Utopia Planitia in its northern hemisphere in May, where it will deploy a rover.


Why will it take 3 months for it to attempt a landing on Mars after getting to Mars? Why so long?
From what I know, the American and Japanese mars probe that launched about the same time will be landing before May. Any reason about this ?


----------



## Han Patriot

mike2000 is back said:


> Why will it take 3 months for it to attempt a landing on Mars after getting to Mars? Why so long?
> From what I know, the American and Japanese mars probe that launched about the same time will be landing before May. Any reason about this ?


US was the only country who succesfully landed on Mars.


mike2000 is back said:


> Why will it take 3 months for it to attempt a landing on Mars after getting to Mars? Why so long?
> From what I know, the American and Japanese mars probe that launched about the same time will be landing before May. Any reason about this ?


US was the only country who succesfully landed on Mars.


----------



## vi-va

samsara said:


> 胡锡进
> 昨天 23:36 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro 已编辑
> 中国宣布4日在本国境内成功进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验。老胡认为这次试验来得非常及时，彩！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 微博
> 
> 
> 随时随地发现新鲜事！微博带你欣赏世界上每一个精彩瞬间，了解每一个幕后故事。分享你想表达的，让全世界都能听到你的心声！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.weibo.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hu Xijin on Weibo (2021-02-04):*
> 
> China announced that it has successfully conducted a ground-based mid-course anti-missile interception technology test in its territory on Thursday. Lao Hu thought the experiment could not have come at a better time.
> 
> *Admiral Charles A. Richard, head of the US Strategic Command (STRATCOM)*, on Tuesday (02 Feb) urged the US to rethink its approach to deterring China and Russia, including considering the "realistic possibility" of nuclear war. To put it simply, he is asking the US to carry out nuclear blackmail against China and Russia, using "nuclear war" to deter China and Russia, especially to intimidate China.
> 
> Lao Hu is willing to regard China's successful test as a strong response to the arrogant clamour of the above-mentioned US commander, although China has said in the statement that the test is "not aimed at any country".
> （…）
> 
> *Nuclear war with China or Russia a 'real possibility,' STRATCOM commander warns (2021-02-03)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear war with China or Russia a 'real possibility,' STRATCOM commander warns
> 
> 
> The head of U.S. Strategic Command is calling for reimagining methods of deterring aggressive action from rivals such as China and Russia, including the "real possibility" of nuclear war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "C-N-M-D"美国，我没有骂美国哈，别误解了【Chinese National Missile Defence 中国国家导弹防御系统】
> 
> View attachment 713769


Good name.


----------



## Han Patriot

vi-va said:


> Good name.


Lol... Only Chinese can get what c n m d means. Tmd

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

NOTE:
To certain PDF Mods,
Be BRAVE and be Logical and STOP being a SLAVE of You--Know--Who.
STOP blocking n deleting my posts.




mike2000 is back said:


> Why will it take 3 months for it to attempt a landing on Mars after getting to Mars? Why so long?
> From what I know, the American and Japanese mars probe that launched about the same time will be landing before May. Any reason about this ?



Yes, Great question.

The reason for 3 months waiting time for TIANWEN-1 is to
*completely survey Mars surface*, and to *find the most Optimum 
and the Best Landing point* for the TW1 Rover given the
EXTRA fuel available because the PRC CHN * Solar Tech + Battery Tech
are performing way more efficient in Cold Space environment.

Thus, basically use 1 step to defeat the Vxrmxn
Undisputed Snakes 2 steps.


=== ===



Han Patriot said:


> US was the only country who succesfully landed on Mars.



@Han Patriot ,,

Again as usual, your LAME answer indicate such
a *DEEP * INFERIORITY* complex / ( *自卑* Zi Bei ) towards anything
made by the VxRMxN Undisputed Snakes.

Way *too many mainland* Chinese are way too ( *”跪霉” + ”崇霉”* )
*worshiping* as in ... a *SLAVE worshiping its MASTER*,
to the point of extremely embarrassing to all other normal ASIAN.

No wonder, because of this
( *”跪霉” + ”崇霉”* ) *worshiping* as in ... a *SLAVE worshiping its MASTER*
way *too many PDF mainland Chinese selfishly FAIL to support* other posters
and my posts where we always defend PRC CHN.


----------



## Han Patriot

OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd said:


> NOTE:
> To certain PDF Mods,
> Be BRAVE and be Logical and STOP being a SLAVE of You--Know--Who.
> STOP blocking n deleting my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Great question.
> 
> The reason for 3 months waiting time for TIANWEN-1 is to
> *completely survey Mars surface*, and to *find the most Optimum
> and the Best Landing point* for the TW1 Rover given the
> EXTRA fuel available because the PRC CHN * Solar Tech + Battery Tech
> are performing way more efficient in Cold Space environment.
> 
> Thus, basically use 1 step to defeat the Vxrmxn
> Undisputed Snakes 2 steps.
> 
> 
> === ===
> 
> 
> 
> @Han Patriot ,,
> 
> Again as usual, your LAME answer indicate such
> a *DEEP * INFERIORITY* complex / ( *自卑* Zi Bei ) towards anything
> made by the VxRMxN Undisputed Snakes.
> 
> Way *too many mainland* Chinese are way too ( *”跪霉” + ”崇霉”* )
> *worshiping* as in ... a *SLAVE worshiping its MASTER*,
> to the point of extremely embarrassing to all other normal ASIAN.
> 
> No wonder, because of this
> ( *”跪霉” + ”崇霉”* ) *worshiping* as in ... a *SLAVE worshiping its MASTER*
> way *too many PDF mainland Chinese selfishly FAIL to support* other posters
> and my posts where we always defend PRC CHN.


Chill numb nuts, it's a fact only US landed so far, I was correcting him that Japan did not land.


OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd said:


> NOTE:
> To certain PDF Mods,
> Be BRAVE and be Logical and STOP being a SLAVE of You--Know--Who.
> STOP blocking n deleting my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Great question.
> 
> The reason for 3 months waiting time for TIANWEN-1 is to
> *completely survey Mars surface*, and to *find the most Optimum
> and the Best Landing point* for the TW1 Rover given the
> EXTRA fuel available because the PRC CHN * Solar Tech + Battery Tech
> are performing way more efficient in Cold Space environment.
> 
> Thus, basically use 1 step to defeat the Vxrmxn
> Undisputed Snakes 2 steps.
> 
> 
> === ===
> 
> 
> 
> @Han Patriot ,,
> 
> Again as usual, your LAME answer indicate such
> a *DEEP * INFERIORITY* complex / ( *自卑* Zi Bei ) towards anything
> made by the VxRMxN Undisputed Snakes.
> 
> Way *too many mainland* Chinese are way too ( *”跪霉” + ”崇霉”* )
> *worshiping* as in ... a *SLAVE worshiping its MASTER*,
> to the point of extremely embarrassing to all other normal ASIAN.
> 
> No wonder, because of this
> ( *”跪霉” + ”崇霉”* ) *worshiping* as in ... a *SLAVE worshiping its MASTER*
> way *too many PDF mainland Chinese selfishly FAIL to support* other posters
> and my posts where we always defend PRC CHN.


Chill numb nuts, it's a fact only US landed so far, I was correcting him that Japan did not land.


----------



## JSCh

*China urged by scientists to create biggest radar system to save lives threatened by asteroid strike*

Chinese scientists and military researchers outline plan for several radio dishes as ‘responsibility to mankind’
Relying on the US to tell of a potential catastrophe is no longer an option, say researchers









China urged to create biggest radar system to save Earth from asteroid strike


Chinese scientists and military researchers outline plan for several radio dishes as ‘responsibility to mankind’.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *China urged by scientists to create biggest radar system to save lives threatened by asteroid strike*
> 
> Chinese scientists and military researchers outline plan for several radio dishes as ‘responsibility to mankind’
> Relying on the US to tell of a potential catastrophe is no longer an option, say researchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China urged to create biggest radar system to save Earth from asteroid strike
> 
> 
> Chinese scientists and military researchers outline plan for several radio dishes as ‘responsibility to mankind’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com


A PLANETARY RADAR TRANSMITTER could emit radiation to affect the environment and some commercial activity.

China has several large telescopes in coastal areas, such as the 65 Tianma telescope in Shanghai, but Li and colleagues said local residents might protest against running such a facility in densely populated areas.

Developed areas also had more air traffic and communication networks were susceptible to interference when the radar was on, they said.

Another candidate site considered by researchers is the FAST telescope in Pingtan, Guizhou. It has a 500-metre-wide radio dish, the largest in the world. But upgrading Fast to a planetary radar had many technical challenges, according to Li.


*These issues made Xinjiang the most promising candidate site. The autonomous region in western China has low population density – among the lowest in the country.*

Several advanced antenna arrays are already up and running there. In Qitai, a county less than 200km (125 miles) from Urumqi in Xinjiang, *a 110-METRE STEERABLE TELESCOPE – nearly 60 PER CENT WIDER than Goldstone – is under construction and expected to be finished by 2023.*

The planetary radar can also monitor other targets such as space debris. It will be a DUAL-USE FACILITY serving both military and civilian purposes. The design, construction and operation will be led by the Chinese military with collaboration from civil institutes such as the National Astronomical Observatories under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, according to a Beijing-based astronomer informed about the project.

（…）

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hahaha, I have never read about the Qitai giant telescope...even much bigger than the US' largest one in Goldstone, and suddenly popped up an article saying the need for a planetary radar to track asteroid... yet China has been half-way building one   sounds like an explanation is given afterwards. 😂

And I am still trying to fathom the size of the telescope having DISH diameter of 110 meters... and steerable...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

samsara said:


> A PLANETARY RADAR TRANSMITTER could emit radiation to affect the environment and some commercial activity.
> 
> China has several large telescopes in coastal areas, such as the 65 Tianma telescope in Shanghai, but Li and colleagues said local residents might protest against running such a facility in densely populated areas.
> 
> Developed areas also had more air traffic and communication networks were susceptible to interference when the radar was on, they said.
> 
> Another candidate site considered by researchers is the FAST telescope in Pingtan, Guizhou. It has a 500-metre-wide radio dish, the largest in the world. But upgrading Fast to a planetary radar had many technical challenges, according to Li.
> 
> 
> *These issues made Xinjiang the most promising candidate site. The autonomous region in western China has low population density – among the lowest in the country.*
> 
> Several advanced antenna arrays are already up and running there. In Qitai, a county less than 200km (125 miles) from Urumqi in Xinjiang, *a 110-METRE STEERABLE TELESCOPE – nearly 60 PER CENT WIDER than Goldstone – is under construction and expected to be finished by 2023.*
> 
> The planetary radar can also monitor other targets such as space debris. It will be a DUAL-USE FACILITY serving both military and civilian purposes. The design, construction and operation will be led by the Chinese military with collaboration from civil institutes such as the National Astronomical Observatories under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, according to a Beijing-based astronomer informed about the project.
> 
> （…）
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Hahaha, I have never read about the Qitai giant telescope...even much bigger than the US' largest one in Goldstone, and suddenly popped up an article saying the need for a planetary radar to track asteroid... yet China has been half-way building one   sounds like an explanation is given afterwards. 😂
> 
> And I am still trying to fathom the size of the telescope having DISH diameter of 110 meters... and steerable...





JSCh said:


> *Regulator gives go-ahead to major Xinjiang telescope*
> By Zhang Zhihao | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-12 08:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans to build one of the world's largest moving single-dish radio telescopes in northwestern China have been given the green light, it was announced on Thursday.


Schedule for first operation in 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

JSCh said:


> *China launches new communication technology experiment satellite*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-05 00:40:25_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> XICHANG, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new communication technology experiment satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Thursday.
> 
> The satellite was launched at 11:36 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.
> 
> It will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as technology tests.
> 
> This launch marked the 360th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.
> (Photo by Zhang Jing/Xinhua)
> 
> View attachment 713721
> 
> View attachment 713719​


@Deino This is actually huge.


----------



## samsara

IblinI said:


> @Deino This is actually huge.


pls explain what's its special significance... just don't get it.




JSCh said:


> Schedule for first operation in 2023.


oh okay, thx, my bad memory or simply missed that piece of news.

It takes more than five year to put that giant telescope into operation... what a huge telescope project!!


----------



## IblinI

samsara said:


> pls explain what's its special significance... just don't get it.





https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2697876&extra=page%3D1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

IblinI said:


> @Deino This is actually huge.





samsara said:


> pls explain what's its special significance... just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh okay, thx, my bad memory or simply missed that piece of news.
> 
> It takes more than five year to put that giant telescope into operation... what a huge telescope project!!



Many space-watchers realize, TJSW-6 Satellite is not an ordinary communication satellite.

It's an Early Warning Satellite for Ballistic Missile Defence



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357758802343448576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357488417400004610

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

《有话好说——探秘火星》 参与直播互动赢《中国新闻》定制礼品


我在央视频，邀你一起看更多有品质视频




m.yangshipin.cn





Tianwen-1 live stream orbital insertion. 730 Beijing time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Han Patriot said:


> 《有话好说——探秘火星》 参与直播互动赢《中国新闻》定制礼品
> 
> 
> 我在央视频，邀你一起看更多有品质视频
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.yangshipin.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tianwen-1 live stream orbital insertion. 730 Beijing time.


This one works!

*[直播]天问一号进入环火轨道 [Live]Tianwen-1 reaching Mars*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> This one works!
> 
> *[直播]天问一号进入环火轨道 [Live]Tianwen-1 reaching Mars*


Success but the stupid transmission went off. Xinhua already declared and confirmed by German dish.


----------



## Deino

Arriving at Mars seen from Tianwen-1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360147974282743809
und 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360149027342458881

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new satellites to survey electromagnetic environment*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-24 11:02:47_|_Editor: huaxia_

JIUQUAN, Feb. 24 (Xinhua) -- The third group of China's Yaogan-31 remote sensing satellites were sent into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 10:22 a.m. (Beijing Time) Wednesday.

The satellites were carried by a Long March-4C rocket. It was the 361st flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series, the launch center said.

Having entered their planned orbits, the satellites will be used for electromagnetic environment surveys and other related technology tests.

China launched the first and second Yaogan-31 satellite groups on April 10, 2018 and Jan. 29 this year, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches medium-lift Long March-7A carrier rocket*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-12 02:47:08_|_Editor: huaxia_



A long march-7A Y2 carrier rocket blasts off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site, south China's Hainan Province, March 12, 2021. China launched its Long March-7A Y2 carrier rocket on Friday from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's island province of Hainan. The rocket blasted off at 1:51 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the launch site, sending an experimental satellite into the planned orbit. The satellite will be mainly used for in-orbit tests of new technologies including space environment monitoring. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)

WENCHANG, Hainan, March 12 (Xinhua) -- China launched its Long March-7A Y2 carrier rocket on Friday from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's island province of Hainan.

The rocket blasted off at 1:51 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the launch site, sending an experimental satellite into the planned orbit.

The satellite will be mainly used for in-orbit tests of new technologies including space environment monitoring.

A modified version of the Long March-7 rocket, the launch vehicle represents the new generation of China's medium-sized high-orbit rocket. It has a carrying capacity of at least 7 tonnes for the geosynchronous orbit.

This was the 362nd flight mission of the Long March rocket series.
































​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new satellites to survey electromagnetic environment*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-13 13:07:08_|_Editor: huaxia_




A Long March-4C rocket carrying the fourth group of China's Yaogan-31 remote sensing satellites blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, March 13, 2021. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)

JIUQUAN, March 13 (Xinhua) -- The fourth group of China's Yaogan-31 remote sensing satellites were sent into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 10:19 a.m. (Beijing Time) Saturday.

The satellites were carried by a Long March-4C rocket and have entered their planned orbits.

The satellites will be used for electromagnetic environment surveys and other related technology tests.

It was the 363rd flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.03.13:

The SY-9 satellite, launched on March 12 by the CZ-7A Y2 launcher upon return to flight of this *medium power launcher*. This family of new generation launchers *will eventually replace the CZ-3 family*.

According to some local sources, the SY-9 satellite would have a mass of more than 6 tonnes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370694630912581633
This new type of launcher experienced failure on its maiden flight on March 16, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

From stromgade @stromgade on 2021.03.13:

_As expected, the YG-31-04 group (i.e. the 4th triplet group, a typo at the original tweet) has filled the gap in the constellation. All the six orbital planes are now equally spaced, so the constellation is complete._

On the images,
the 1st-generation satellites are in yellow,
2nd generation in red,
Yaogan 31-02, -03 and -04 in GREEN.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370676305046421505
_Read the corresponding article here:_

*The Chinese maritime surveillance system*

A space-based maritime surveillance system, with electronic intelligence, radar and optical satellite constellations. The aim of this article is to give a survey of these constellations, and to assess how much their combined capabilities give China an accurate and comprehensive picture of the situation at sea.

Conclusion

Thanks to its satellites, China has optical, radar and electronic capabilities to detect, identify and track ships at sea. Even without taking into account real-time tracking from geostationary orbit, the wide-angle JB-9 constellation and the JB-5 and JB-7 SAR constellations can find contacts in a vast area every day, and have a good chance of refreshing the location of the most interesting ships every few hours. Consequently, it seems unlikely a naval group could hide in the ocean for long.

However, when the weather is very cloudy, only the SAR satellites are able to look through, which severely limits the capabilities of the system. This does not mean China is blind: other means of detection, such as it trans-horizon radars, or its long range patrol aircrafts can complement the satellite system, and help challenge the defenses of US aircraft carriers. This makes a US intervention in a new Taiwan Strait crisis much more risky, and consequently less likely.









The Chinese maritime surveillance system


An analysis of the Chinese reconnaissance satellites, and their maritime surveillance capabilities This article initially appeared on eastpendulum.com, a French-language blog about the Chinese mili…




satelliteobservation.net





With the launch of Yaogan-31 group 04, there are now 6 regularly-spaced orbital planes, so the constellation is likely complete:

_YG 31-02 a/b/c same *2021* New plane

YG 31-03 a/b/c same *2021* New plane

YG 31-04 a/b/c same *2021* New plane_

'same' refers to Local time of passage is VARIABLE, as the orbit is not Sun-Synchronous (non-SSO)

year refers to Launch year

New orbital plane

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

_The 24-hour revisit diagram of the coverage over Taipei for the JianBing 8 (JB-8), the Chinese military satellite constellation (the triplet satellites of Yaogan-20, YG-25, YG-31, YG-31-02, YG-31-03, YG-31-04), with a 5-degree minimum incidence angle. (2021-03-14)_







*In video:* 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371052766320336896
*The related article:*








The Chinese maritime surveillance system


An analysis of the Chinese reconnaissance satellites, and their maritime surveillance capabilities This article initially appeared on eastpendulum.com, a French-language blog about the Chinese mili…




satelliteobservation.net





JianBing 建兵 lit. to build soldiers
Yaogan 遥感 lit. remote sensing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

samsara said:


> From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.03.13:
> 
> The SY-9 satellite, launched on March 12 by the CZ-7A Y2 launcher upon return to flight of this *medium power launcher*. This family of new generation launchers *will eventually replace the CZ-3 family*.
> 
> According to some local sources, the SY-9 satellite would have a mass of more than 6 tonnes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370694630912581633
> This new type of launcher experienced failure on its maiden flight on March 16, 2020.



6.8 Tonnes, what a badass Satellite








samsara said:


> From stromgade @stromgade on 2021.03.13:
> 
> _As expected, the YG-31-04 group (i.e. the 4th triplet group, a typo at the original tweet) has filled the gap in the constellation. All the six orbital planes are now equally spaced, so the constellation is complete._
> 
> On the images,
> the 1st-generation satellites are in yellow,
> 2nd generation in red,
> Yaogan 31-02, -03 and -04 in GREEN.
> 
> View attachment 724381
> 
> View attachment 724382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370676305046421505
> _Read the corresponding article here:_
> 
> *The Chinese maritime surveillance system*
> 
> A space-based maritime surveillance system, with electronic intelligence, radar and optical satellite constellations. The aim of this article is to give a survey of these constellations, and to assess how much their combined capabilities give China an accurate and comprehensive picture of the situation at sea.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Thanks to its satellites, China has optical, radar and electronic capabilities to detect, identify and track ships at sea. Even without taking into account real-time tracking from geostationary orbit, the wide-angle JB-9 constellation and the JB-5 and JB-7 SAR constellations can find contacts in a vast area every day, and have a good chance of refreshing the location of the most interesting ships every few hours. Consequently, it seems unlikely a naval group could hide in the ocean for long.
> 
> However, when the weather is very cloudy, only the SAR satellites are able to look through, which severely limits the capabilities of the system. This does not mean China is blind: other means of detection, such as it trans-horizon radars, or its long range patrol aircrafts can complement the satellite system, and help challenge the defenses of US aircraft carriers. This makes a US intervention in a new Taiwan Strait crisis much more risky, and consequently less likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese maritime surveillance system
> 
> 
> An analysis of the Chinese reconnaissance satellites, and their maritime surveillance capabilities This article initially appeared on eastpendulum.com, a French-language blog about the Chinese mili…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satelliteobservation.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the launch of Yaogan-31 group 04, there are now 6 regularly-spaced orbital planes, so the constellation is likely complete:
> 
> _YG 31-02 a/b/c same *2021* New plane
> 
> YG 31-03 a/b/c same *2021* New plane
> 
> YG 31-04 a/b/c same *2021* New plane_
> 
> 'same' refers to Local time of passage is VARIABLE, as the orbit is not Sun-Synchronous (non-SSO)
> 
> year refers to Launch year
> 
> New orbital plane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeHAC

samsara said:


> _The 24-hour revisit diagram of the coverage over Taipei for the JianBing 8 (JB-8), the Chinese military satellite constellation (the triplet satellites of Yaogan-20, YG-25, YG-31, YG-31-02, YG-31-03, YG-31-04), with a 5-degree minimum incidence angle. (2021-03-14)_
> 
> 
> View attachment 724670
> 
> 
> *In video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371052766320336896
> *The related article:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese maritime surveillance system
> 
> 
> An analysis of the Chinese reconnaissance satellites, and their maritime surveillance capabilities This article initially appeared on eastpendulum.com, a French-language blog about the Chinese mili…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satelliteobservation.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JianBing 建兵 lit. to build soldiers
> Yaogan 遥感 lit. remote sensing



jianbing 尖兵 scout

是尖兵系列卫星，对外使用遥感系列的名称

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> _The 24-hour revisit diagram of the coverage over Taipei for the JianBing 8 (JB-8), the Chinese military satellite constellation (the triplet satellites of Yaogan-20, YG-25, YG-31, YG-31-02, YG-31-03, YG-31-04), with a 5-degree minimum incidence angle. (2021-03-14)_
> 
> 
> View attachment 724670
> 
> 
> *In video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371052766320336896
> *The related article:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese maritime surveillance system
> 
> 
> An analysis of the Chinese reconnaissance satellites, and their maritime surveillance capabilities This article initially appeared on eastpendulum.com, a French-language blog about the Chinese mili…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satelliteobservation.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JianBing 建兵 lit. to build soldiers
> Yaogan 遥感 lit. remote sensing


Correction:

JianBing 尖兵 lit. trailblazer, pathfinder, vanguard
Yaogan 遥感 lit. remote sensing

Thx @GeHAC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 09:59​【长光卫星公司计划今年实现60颗卫星在轨运行】长光卫星技术有限公司计划今年实现60颗卫星在轨运行，具备全球任意地点30分钟内重访能力。‘十四五’期间，实现138颗卫星组网，具备全球任意地点10分钟内重访能力。
长光卫星公司按照承担的国家卫星项目发射要求，按时研发、生产、交付相关型号卫星，加速 “吉林一号”卫星星座的组网。长光卫星公司自成立以来，已先后经历十余次发射，成功将25颗“吉林一号”卫星发射升空，在线组网_O_网页链接
图为:吉林一号星座2020年5月5日拍摄的天眼​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 09:59

[Changguang Satellite Company plans to have 60 satellites in orbit this year]

Changguang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd. plans to achieve 60 satellites in orbit this year, with the ability to revisit any location in the world within 30 minutes. Within the "14th Five-Year Plan" period, 138 satellites will be networked, with the ability to revisit any place in the world within 10 minutes.

In accordance with the launch requirements of the national satellite project, Changguang Satellite Company will develop, produce and deliver related types of satellites on time to accelerate the networking of the "Jilin No. 1" satellite constellation. Since its establishment, Changguang Satellite Company has successfully sent 25 "Jilin No. 1" satellites into space in more than ten launches.

Pictured: FAST Telescope taken by Jilin No.1 Constellation on May 5, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new Earth observation satellite*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-31 07:38:10_|_Editor: huaxia_



A Long March-4C rocket carrying Gaofen-12 02 Earth observation satellite blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on March 31, 2021. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)

JIUQUAN, March 31 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new Earth observation satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 6:45 a.m. Wednesday (Beijing Time).

The satellite, Gaofen-12 02, was launched aboard a Long March-4C rocket and entered its planned orbit successfully.

The satellite will be used in land surveys, urban planning, road network design and crop yield estimation, as well as disaster relief.

It was the 364th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.03.31:

Successful launch of the *Gaofen-12-02 satellite *this morning at the Jiuquan Space Center. Lift-off of the CZ-4C rocket took place at 6:45 a.m. Beijing time.

_*It is the *__*8th*__* Chinese orbital launch of the year.*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377074422926872578

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China航天*
今天 10:18
吉林一号星座2020年11月8日拍摄到的三峡大坝
The Three gorges dam taken by Jilin-1 on 8 Nov, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

JSCh said:


> *China航天*
> 今天 10:18
> 吉林一号星座2020年11月8日拍摄到的三峡大坝
> The Three gorges dam taken by Jilin-1 on 8 Nov, 2020.
> View attachment 731278​



Better resolution than google map satellite images.


----------



## JSCh

07:38, 09-Apr-2021
*China launches satellite for space environment study*
Updated 09:49, 09-Apr-2021
CGTN



China's Long March-4B rocket blasts off with a Shiyan-6 satellite for space environment study, April 9, 2021. /CMG

China launched a satellite into planned orbit on Friday for space environment study. The satellite was carried by a Long March-4B rocket departing from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province. 

The satellite, the third of the Shiyan-6 series, was launched at 7:01 a.m. It will be used to carry out space environment survey and experiments on related technologies.

The first and second Shiyan-6 satellites were both launched by China's Long March-2D rocket, in November 2018 and July 2020 respectively, for similar objectives.

The Long March-4B carrier rocket is a three-stage carrier rocket powered with liquid fuel under normal temperature.

The rocket is capable of launching various types of satellites to different orbits, and can launch multiple satellites in single flight. It can carry a payload of up to 2.5 tonnes to a sun-synchronous circular orbit.

Friday's launch was the 365th by the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## letsrock

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Better resolution than google map satellite images.



When will these enter mainstream maps like baidu maps. right now chinese mapping is worse than russia's.


----------



## JSCh

*China launches nine commercial satellites*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-04-27 12:17:20_|_Editor: huaxia_



A Long March-6 rocket blasts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, April 27, 2021, sending nine commercial satellites into space. The satellites, including Qilu-1 and Qilu-4, have entered their planned orbits and will provide east China's Shandong Province with remote sensing services for land survey, urban construction, agriculture, forestry, energy, disaster prevention and reduction. Other satellites onboard the rocket will be used to test technologies in satellite platform design, real-time imaging and observation, data acquisition and transmission, or to offer observations of small celestial bodies and remote sensing services. (Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)

TAIYUAN, April 27 (Xinhua) -- China launched its Long March-6 rocket on Tuesday, sending nine commercial satellites into space.

The rocket blasted off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 11:20 a.m. (Beijing Time).

This was the 366th flight mission of the Long March rocket series.

The satellites, including Qilu-1 and Qilu-4, have entered their planned orbits and will provide east China's Shandong Province with remote sensing services for land survey, urban construction, agriculture, forestry, energy, disaster prevention and reduction.

Other satellites onboard the rocket will be used to test technologies in satellite platform design, real-time imaging and observation, data acquisition and transmission, or to offer observations of small celestial bodies and remote sensing services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387070922398519304Jeff Foust @jeff_foust

Interesting chart from today’s ACCRES (Advisory Cmte for Comm’l Remote Sensing) by Dave Gauthier of NGA, providing an Olympics-style assessment of commercial remote sensing capabilities worldwide. China edges out the US in this NGA assessment.




11:47 PM · Apr 27, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## redtom

China recently announced plans for global transportation in one hour.What is the estimated weight for a single shipment? Is it possible to drop dozens of tons of cluster bombs directly from space?


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches nine commercial satellites*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-04-27 12:17:20_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> View attachment 737878​A Long March-6 rocket blasts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, April 27, 2021, sending nine commercial satellites into space. The satellites, including Qilu-1 and Qilu-4, have entered their planned orbits and will provide east China's Shandong Province with remote sensing services for land survey, urban construction, agriculture, forestry, energy, disaster prevention and reduction. Other satellites onboard the rocket will be used to test technologies in satellite platform design, real-time imaging and observation, data acquisition and transmission, or to offer observations of small celestial bodies and remote sensing services. (Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)
> 
> TAIYUAN, April 27 (Xinhua) -- China launched its Long March-6 rocket on Tuesday, sending nine commercial satellites into space.
> 
> The rocket blasted off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 11:20 a.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> This was the 366th flight mission of the Long March rocket series.
> 
> The satellites, including Qilu-1 and Qilu-4, have entered their planned orbits and will provide east China's Shandong Province with remote sensing services for land survey, urban construction, agriculture, forestry, energy, disaster prevention and reduction.
> 
> Other satellites onboard the rocket will be used to test technologies in satellite platform design, real-time imaging and observation, data acquisition and transmission, or to offer observations of small celestial bodies and remote sensing services.
> 
> View attachment 737875
> 
> View attachment 737876​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387354711985061889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

我们的太空​7分钟前 来自 新版微博 weibo.com​【#我国成功发射遥感三十四号卫星# 】北京时间2021年4月30日15时27分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征四号丙运载火箭，成功将遥感三十四号卫星发射升空，卫星进入预定轨道。
遥感三十四号卫星是光学遥感卫星，主要用于国土普查、城市规划、土地确权、路网设计、农作物估产和防灾减灾等领域，可为“一带一路”建设等提供信息保障。
此次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第368次飞行。（拍摄：汪江波）​
*Our space*
30 minutes ago from New Weibo

[China successfully launched the Yaogan-34 satellite]

At 15:27 on April 30, 2021, Beijing time, China used the Long March 4C carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Yaogan-34 satellite into space, and the satellite entered the planned orbit.

Yaogan-34 satellite is an optical remote sensing satellite, mainly used in the fields of land survey, urban planning, land right confirmation, road network design, crop yield estimation, and disaster prevention and mitigation. It can provide support for the construction of "Belt and Road".

This mission is the 368th flight of the Long March series of carrier rockets. (Photographing: Wang Jiangbo)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _And when I watched US, Western Propaganda News Media, they reported China Space Station as a Military Threat.
> 
> Watch the video from 1.27 mins. onward and see how many countries have signed up to perform experiments on China Space Station except USA. _


China MUST BACK TO BE A GIANT PEASANT nation in order not to be labeled as a threat!!!

Alternatively it should opt to be a vassal nation!

Remember it's China that knocked the door of Britain to open it forcefully to sell opium there, as well as established the Treaty Ports around the coastal region. Even sold significant opium to the USA, among others, Boston.

Also it's China which invaded the Eight Nations and establish the pockets of occupation there.

It's China that sucked dry their wealth, exchanging silver and gold bars for Opium as well as demanded war reparations after inflicted the Boxer War.

It's the Chinese dream to tear apart the Europe into the smaller piece, luckily they're saved by bell and World War One just broke out before such Balkanization idea could be realized! 

See, nothing China does is right now due to its gloomy past history!!

*If you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe you, but you also risk becoming disoriented.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new remote-sensing satellites*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-05-07 03:09:37_|_Editor: huaxia_




A Long March-2C carrier rocket blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 7, 2021. China successfully sent a remote-sensing satellite group into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center on Friday. (Photo by Yang Xi/Xinhua).

XICHANG, May 7 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a remote-sensing satellite group into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Friday.

Belonging to the Yaogan-30 family, the satellites were launched by a Long March-2C carrier rocket at 2:11 a.m. Beijing time.

The satellites will be used for electromagnetic environmental detection and related technological tests.

Also aboard was a satellite belonging to the Tianqi constellation. The satellite, Tianqi-12, will be used for data collection and transmission.
It was the 369th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FuturePAF

Anyone else watching the uncontrolled debris from this launch. It’s expected to the crash land between May 8-9.

A few YouTube channels are live streaming the tracking of it


----------



## samsara

*China launches new remote-sensing satellites*






China has successfully sent a group of remote-sensing satellites into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province. Belonging to the Yaogan-30 family, the satellites were launched by a Long March-2C carrier rocket at 2:11 a.m. on Friday Beijing time (BJT). The satellites will be used for electromagnetic environmental detection and other related technological tests.

CGTN - May 7, 2021









China launches new remote-sensing satellites







news.cgtn.com





*China is advancing forward building the Naval Ocean Surveillance System (NOSS) satellite formations.*

_The *8th triplet of the military constellation Yaogan-30* will be launched on May 7 at around 2:07 am local time. The launch will take place at the Xichang Space Center, using a CZ-2C rocket._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390192917709352967
_Related article on this satellite by the French blogger:_

*The Chinese maritime surveillance system (with the Triplet update)*








The Chinese maritime surveillance system


An analysis of the Chinese reconnaissance satellites, and their maritime surveillance capabilities This article initially appeared on eastpendulum.com, a French-language blog about the Chinese mili…




satelliteobservation.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

The new batch of three Yaogan-30 satellites has been injected in the same plane as the initial three satellites Yaogan-30 A/B/C (2017-058A/B/C, in green).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390770312611049478

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团​15分钟前​#我国成功发射海洋二号D卫星#【三星组网！#我国首个海洋动力环境卫星星座#来了】海洋二号D卫星由我航五院研制，是海洋动力环境监测网卫星之一。卫星入轨后，将与在轨运行的海洋二号B星、C星组网运行，实现对全球海洋动力环境的连续稳定可靠探测，为我国预警预报海洋灾害、可持续开发和利用海洋资源、有效应对全球气候变化、开展海洋科学研究等提供精准的海洋动力环境信息。（刘岩、徐政勤 摄）​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
10 minutes ago

China successfully launched the Haiyang-2D satellite

[Three satellite network! China’s first ocean dynamic environment monitoring satellite constellation is here]

The Haiyang-2D satellite was developed by the Fifth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, and is one of the ocean dynamic environment monitoring network satellites. After the satellite is in orbit, it will be networked with the Haiyang-2B and Haiyang-2C satellites in orbit to achieve continuous, stable and reliable monitoring of the global ocean dynamic environment. It will provide accurate ocean dynamic environmental information such as early warning and forecasting of marine disasters, sustainable development and utilization of marine resources, effective response to global climate change, and marine scientific research for our country. (Photo by Liu Yan and Xu Zhengqin)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

JUST PAY ATTENTION, THE MILITARIZATION OF (OUTER) SPACE WILL KICK OFF SOON

_*With the creation of the U.S. Space Force, sooner or later Russia and China will be compelled to engage, officially!*_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*US should be blamed for weaponization of outer space: Defense Spokesperson*

Source: China Military Online
Editor: Li Wei - 2021-05-27

BEIJING, MAY 27 -- China constantly opposes the weaponization of outer space and the arms race in outer space, stated Senior Colonel Tan Kefei, spokesperson for the Chinese Ministry of National Defense, at a regular press conference in Beijing on May 27.

The US media reported that the Chief of Space Operations for the US Space Force recently remarked that China and Russia have developed weapons that could either disrupt or destroy the US satellites and China’s outer space capacity has posed a pacing threat to the United States.

*In response, Tan said that such remarks are neither justified nor convincing. He pinpointed that their real objective is to create "imaginary enemies" and then pretend to be a "victim" so that they can cook up a pretext for expansion of space armaments and seeking absolute superiority.*

Tan stated clearly that it is the United States that defines outer space as a "war fighting domain", establishes an independent space force and conducts frequent outer space combat exercises. The weaponization and militarization of outer space has become an imminent threat to the international community, for which the US should be blamed.*

Tan also said that for many years, China, Russia and many other countries have devoted themselves to making the international legal instruments that prevent the arms race in outer space, thus ensuring that the outer space can become a new domain for promoting the common welfare of mankind instead of a new battlefield full of competition and confrontation.

China hopes the US can take the responsibility of a major country and take concrete actions to maintain lasting peace and stability in outer space, stressed Tan.



http://english.pladaily.com.cn/view/2021-05/27/content_10040629.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403202111588823047Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China successfully launched the Beijing-3 satellite and three other satellites on a Long March 2-D carrier rocket Fri. The satellites are used for ecological environment monitoring, disaster prevention, & improving supply capacity of high-resolution remote sensing satellite data.




12:07 PM · Jun 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

China will launch the second flight of the Shenlong spaceplane (X-37B counterpart) in Wenchang later this year. LM-8 will be the launch vehicle this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

China航天​8分钟前​【我国今年第19次航天发射】6月18日14时30分，长征二号丙运载火箭在西昌卫星发射中心实施发射，成功将遥感三十号09组卫星送入预定轨道。发射任务取得圆满成功。任务还搭载发射了天启星座14星。这是一颗微纳卫星，装载了数据采集载荷，作为地面网络的补充，可实现地面网络覆盖盲区的数据采集。这是长征系列运载火箭的第375次发射，长征二号丙运载火箭的第56次发射。(中国航天报)​
*China Aerospace*
8 minutes ago

[China's 19th space launch this year]

At 14:30 on June 18th, the Long March 2C carrier rocket was launched at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center and successfully put Yaogan-30 Group 09 satellites into orbit. The launch mission was a complete success. The mission also carried and launched Tianqi-14 satellites. This is a micro-nano satellite loaded with a data collection payload, as a supplement to the ground network, which can realize data collection in the blind area of the ground network coverage. This is the 375th launch of the Long March series of carrier rockets and the 56th launch of the Long March 2C carrier rocket. (China Aerospace News)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

The new Yaogan-30 group has been launched *into the same plane as groups 3 & 4*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405976690862563328
@_Astro_Josh_ (Canadian Spaceflight enthusiast)_: "Just when we think the constellation has been completed, they go ahead and launch several more trios."_

@stromgade: "Might be a replacement, group 03 dates back to 2017"

_@_Astro_Josh_: "The only way to find out is to watch their orbits over the following weeks."_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410693937858236418

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

长光卫星 

​今天 11:53 来自 iPhone客户端 已编辑​置顶 #我国成功发射吉林一号宽幅01B卫星#​北京时间2021年7月3日10时51分，我国在太原卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭成功将内蒙古一号卫星、“学而思号”卫星和2颗“吉林一号”高分03星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。









#吉林一号卫星#​
*Changguang Satellite*
Today at 11:53 from the iPhone client Edited

China successfully launched the Jilin-1 wideband-01B satellite

At 10:51 on July 3, 2021, Beijing time, China successfully launch the Inner Mongolia No. 1 Satellite, "Xueersi" satellites and two "Jilin-1" Gaofen-03 satellites with the Long March 2D carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. The satellites entered their orbit smoothly, and the launch mission was a complete success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 09:59​【长光卫星公司计划今年实现60颗卫星在轨运行】长光卫星技术有限公司计划今年实现60颗卫星在轨运行，具备全球任意地点30分钟内重访能力。‘十四五’期间，实现138颗卫星组网，具备全球任意地点10分钟内重访能力。​长光卫星公司按照承担的国家卫星项目发射要求，按时研发、生产、交付相关型号卫星，加速 “吉林一号”卫星星座的组网。长光卫星公司自成立以来，已先后经历十余次发射，成功将25颗“吉林一号”卫星发射升空，在线组网_O_网页链接​图为:吉林一号星座2020年5月5日拍摄的天眼​
> *China Aerospace*
> Today at 09:59
> 
> [Changguang Satellite Company plans to have 60 satellites in orbit this year]
> 
> Changguang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd. plans to achieve 60 satellites in orbit this year, with the ability to revisit any location in the world within 30 minutes. Within the "14th Five-Year Plan" period, 138 satellites will be networked, with the ability to revisit any place in the world within 10 minutes.
> 
> In accordance with the launch requirements of the national satellite project, Changguang Satellite Company will develop, produce and deliver related types of satellites on time to accelerate the networking of the "Jilin No. 1" satellite constellation. Since its establishment, Changguang Satellite Company has successfully sent 25 "Jilin No. 1" satellites into space in more than ten launches.
> 
> Pictured: FAST Telescope taken by Jilin No.1 Constellation on May 5, 2020
> 
> View attachment 726507​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411203480921030656


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China plans to launch meteorological satellite to dawn-dusk orbit*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-11 18:01:20|Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, June 11 (Xinhua) -- China plans to send a meteorological weather satellite into a dawn-dusk orbit, its developer said Thursday.
> 
> The satellite was designed and built by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, affiliated with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. It will be the world's first polar-orbiting weather satellite in a dawn-dusk orbit.
> 
> According to the academy, the satellite is undergoing final tests and is expected to come out of the factory by the end of 2020.
> 
> A dawn-to-dusk orbit is a sun-synchronous orbit in which the satellite tracks but never moves into the Earth's shadow. Since the satellite is close to the shadow, the part of the Earth the satellite is directly above is always at sunset or sunrise. As the sun's light is always on the satellite, it can always use its solar panels.
> 
> China has launched four Fengyun-1 and four Fengyun-3 polar-orbiting weather satellites, which were also developed by the academy. Four more Fengyun-3 satellites are under development.
> 
> Once the satellite is put in a dawn-dusk orbit, China will be able to update its global polar-orbiting meteorological satellite data in four hours, improving its numerical weather forecast capacities, the academy said.


*China launches new meteorological satellite*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-07-05 08:24:18_|_Editor: huaxia_



A Long March-4C rocket carrying the Fengyun-3E (FY-3E) satellite blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, July 5, 2021. China sent a new meteorological satellite into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Monday morning. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)

JIUQUAN, July 5 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new meteorological satellite into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Monday morning.

The satellite, Fengyun-3E (FY-3E), was launched by a Long March-4C rocket at 7:28 a.m. (Beijing Time), and this was the 377th flight mission of the Long March rocket series, according to the China National Space Administration.

Equipped with 11 remote sensing payloads, FY-3E will be the world's first meteorological satellite in early morning orbit for civil service.

It is designed with a lifespan of eight years and will mainly obtain the atmospheric temperature, humidity, and other meteorological parameters for numerical prediction applications, improving China's weather forecast capacity.

It will also monitor the global snow and ice coverage, sea surface temperature, natural disasters, and ecology to better respond to climate change and prevent and mitigate meteorological disasters.

In addition, the satellite will monitor solar and space environments and their effects, as well as ionospheric data to meet the needs of space weather forecasts and supporting services.

The satellite and rocket were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. It operates under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414593537069420545Phys.org Space News @physorg_space

How more than 30 years of China's meteorological #satellite data is used by the world











How more than 30 years of China's meteorological satellite data is used by the world


China's first meteorological satellite launched in 1988. It was named Fengyun, which roughly translates to 'wind and cloud'. Since then, 17 more Fengyun meteorological satellites were launched, with seven still in operation, to monitor Earth's wind, clouds and, more recently, extreme weather...




phys.org




10:32 PM · Jul 12, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new remote-sensing satellites*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-07-19 10:56:47_|_Editor: huaxia_




A Long March-2C carrier rocket carrying a new remote-sensing satellite group blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 19, 2021. China successfully launched a new remote-sensing satellite group from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 8:19 a.m. (0019 GMT) on Monday. The satellites were sent into orbit by a Long March-2C carrier rocket. This is the 10th group belonging to the Yaogan-30 family. Also aboard was Tianqi-15, a satellite belonging to the Tianqi constellation. Monday's launch was the 380th mission of the Long March rocket series. (Photo by Zhu Jihan/Xinhua)

XICHANG, July 19 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new remote-sensing satellite group from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 8:19 a.m. Monday (Beijing Time).

The satellites were sent into orbit by a Long March-2C carrier rocket. This is the 10th group belonging to the Yaogan-30 family, and will survey the electromagnetic environment and verify relevant technologies by adopting multi-satellite network mode.

Also aboard was Tianqi-15, a satellite belonging to the Tianqi constellation, which will serve the Internet of Things data collection.
The Long March-2C carrier rocket, developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, measures 43 meters in length and has a takeoff mass of 242 tonnes.

The rocket is capable of sending two tonnes of payloads to the solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 500 km.

Monday's launch was the 380th mission of the Long March rocket series that also marked the conclusion of the launch of the Yaogan-30 family.

The Long March-2C has sent all 10 groups of Yaogan-30 satellites into orbit with high accuracy since September 2017, with a 100 percent launch success rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China航天​7-29 12:23​​【天绘一号04星发射成功】7月29日12时01分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭成功发射天绘一号卫星04星，卫星顺利进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。天绘一号卫星04星由中国航天科技集团公司五院所属航天东方红卫星有限公司研制，主要用于开展科学试验研究、国土资源普查、地图测绘等任务。​本次发射是长征二号丁运载火箭第54次发射，是八院抓总研制的长征系列运载火箭第139次飞行试验，也是长征系列运载火箭第381次发射。截至目前，七月份我国长征系列运载火箭已经圆满完成6次发射任务，其中，有一周创造了4次发射全部成功的记录。（中国航天报/上海航天）​
*China Aerospace*
7-29 12:23

[Successful launch of Tianhui-1 04]

At 12:01 on July 29th, my country successfully launched the Tianhui-1 04 satellite at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center using the Long March 2D carrier rocket. The satellite successfully entered the preset orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success. Tianhui-1 04 satellite was developed by the Aerospace DFH Satellite Co., Ltd., affiliated to the Fifth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, and is mainly used for scientific experiment research, land and resources surveys, map surveying and other tasks.

This launch is the 54th launch of the Long March 2D carrier rocket, the 139th flight test of the Long March series of carrier rockets developed by Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, and the 381th launch of the Long March series of carrier rockets. Up to now, my country's Long March series of carrier rockets have successfully completed 6 launch missions in July, of which 4 launches were successfully completed in one week. (China Aerospace News/Shanghai Aerospace)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches Zhongxing-2E satellite*
Aug 6, 2021
CGTN

For more: https://news.cgtn.com/news/2021-08-06...

China successfully sent the Zhongxing-2E satellite into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 00:30 a.m. BJT Thursday.

The satellite has entered its preset orbit.

Friday's launch was the 383rd mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new satellites for scientific experiments*
Aug 19, 2021
CGTN

For more: https://news.cgtn.com/news/2021-08-19... 

China successfully sent a pair of Tianhui II-02 satellites into orbit from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Thursday morning. The satellites, developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, were launched by a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 6:32 a.m., and will be mainly used for scientific experiments and research, land and resources surveying, and geographic surveying and mapping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427979398473424901

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430152268234383362

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430212302528077825

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

Unbelievable, they were like shutting fireworks into the space.


----------



## JSCh

*Long March-4C launches Gaofen-5 02*
Sep 7, 2021
SciNews

A Long March-4C launch vehicle launched the second Gaofen-5 satellite from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, Shanxi Province, northern China, on 7 September 2021, at 03:01 UTC (11:01 local time). Gaofen-5 02 (高分五号02) is a hyperspectral imaging satellite, capable of monitoring air pollution. According to official sources, the satellite has entered its planned orbit successfully. 

Credit: China Central Television (CCTV)/China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation(CASC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Long March-3B launches ChinaSat-9B (ZhongXing-9B)*
Sep 9, 2021
SciNews

A Long March-3B rocket launched the ChinaSat-9B satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, Sichuan Province, southwest China, on 9 September 2021, at 11:50 UTC (19:50 local time). ChinaSat-9B or ZhongXing-9B (中星9B) is a communications satellite operated by China Satellite Communications and designed to will replace the ChinaSat-9A satellite. According to official sources, the satellite was placed in the desired orbit.
Credit: China Media Group(CMG)/China Central Television (CCTV)/China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)


----------



## sheik

Mission accomplished: China’s Shenzhou-12 crew safely back on earth - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





*Mission accomplished: China’s Shenzhou-12 crew safely back on earth *

Safety prioritized, inclusiveness stressed in China's manned space missions
By Deng Xiaoci and Fan AnqiPublished: Sep 17, 2021 01:54 PM





Photo: Xinhua

Having extended the record of Chinese astronauts' longest stay in space in a single flight mission to 90 days, the Shenzhou-12 mission crew returned to Earth at the designated Dongfeng landing site in the Gobi Desert, North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Friday, marking a successful conclusion of the first crewed mission at the country's space station building stage.

The Shenzhou-12 return module has separated from the orbiting module at 12:43 pm on Friday, and was then followed by a smooth separation from the propellant, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

Carrying the three taikonauts – mission commander Nie Haisheng, and his fellow crew members Liu Boming and Tang Hongbo – the return capsule touched down at the landing site as of 1:34 pm.





Photo: Xinhua

The homecoming heroes did not have to wait too long before the search and rescue squad with the Dongfeng landing site reached them after their landing.

They were confirmed in good condition after they touched down safely at the Dongfeng landing site.

The whole process was so smooth that Tang Hongbo was seen playing with a pen during the process of returning Earth.

"Real gold fears no fire," Nie Haisheng joked with his fellow crew, citing a Chinese proverb as they re-entered the Earth's atmosphere.

It also marked the first time the Dongfeng site has received a returning Shenzhou mission, taking the place of the Siziwang Banner site, the traditional go-to landing site for China's manned space flights.





Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

The choice of landing site was based on a number of factors, including climate, topography, returning options, and rescue and search equipment, Pang Zhihao, a Beijing-based space expert and retired researcher from the China Academy of Space Technology, told the Global Times on Friday.

This return was more difficult than previous missions, Pang noted, as the previous ones all had fixed returning points in orbit, while that of Shenzhou-12, which was attached to the space station, had a changing orbital altitude. What's more, Shenzhou-12 was to return to a different spot from previous times in order to test the search and rescue capabilities of the Dongfeng landing site.

The site is partly surrounded by desert, with a dry desert climate and little rainfall. "As there are mountains and pitted terrain in the area, the search and rescue work was much more challenging," Pang noted. 

The safe landing of the return capsule also marked the successful completion of the Shenzhou-12 mission.

"Shenzhou-12 has demonstrated China's capability to perform prolonged human spaceflight missions, including lengthy and challenging operations like extravehicular activities and providing necessary ground support," Andrew Jones, a Finland-based correspondent for space.com and spacenews.com who closely follows China's space industry, told the Global Times.





Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

*Upcoming missions *

China will carry out two more space launches for the building of its own space station this year - the Tianzhou-3 cargo spacecraft via a Long March-7 carrier rocket from Wenchang spaceport in Hainan and another manned flight on a Shenzhou-13 spacecraft via a Long March-2F rocket from Jiuquan center.

An official update by the CMSA on Thursday said that the combo of Tianzhou-3 and Long March 7 Y4 rocket has rolled out to the launch pad in Wenchang and will take off at a suitable time. The Tianzhou-3 mission will be the second supply shipping mission to the Tianhe core module following the first by the Tianzhou-2 on May 29.

Following the Tianzhou-3 mission, the Shenzhou-13 manned spacecraft is expected to send another crew of three taikonauts to China's space station complex, which may include the first female taikonaut in the space station building stage. They will live and work in orbit for an even longer stay of six months.

Wang Yaping, who beamed down live from space to 330 elementary and middle school students in Beijing when she was in space onboard the nation's Tiangong-1 space lab module in 2013 and served as the back-up astronaut for the Shenzhou-12 crew, is widely believed to be among the most likely candidates for the mission.

According to mission insiders, the Shenzhou-13 manned space mission will also conduct an R-Bar, also known as vertical docking, with the space station complex, a first at the space station building stage.

Yao Yuanfu, the chief designer of the rendezvous and docking microwave radar system onboard the Shenzhou-13 spacecraft, told the Global Times in an exclusive interview that the spacecraft will face a much more complicated electromagnetic environment than the Shenzhou-12 in its docking mission, as by then the space station complex will have more spacecraft docked than it did before Shenzhou-12's docking and the new docking direction adds to the complexity of the mission.

The institute's radar project has participated in China's heavyweight space programs such as the Chang'e lunar probe as well as Tianwen-1 Mars exploration, and the success of the missions have been a source of confidence for Yao and his team for the Shenzhou-13's successful docking down the road.

The Shenzhou-12 spacecraft also pulled off a vertical docking experiment shortly after separating from the Tianhe core module on Thursday to verify the capability.

Although there has been no official announcement, Shenzhou-13 is expected to be launched in a few weeks given that the Tianhe core cabin cannot be left unattended for a long time, observers noted.

*Open, inclusive*

Space agencies around the world have put more faith in China becoming a strong space power and they hope to collaborate with China on the space station in terms of manned spaceflights and scientific experimental loads, as the space station may be the only operational one in orbit if the International Space Station (ISS) retires after 2024.

“The construction of the space station is a complex and intensive project. Its completion would be a demonstration of China's ability to execute complex, long-term space projects. It will also bring opportunities for science and international collaboration,” Jones commented, “while also posing challenges to some space agencies in terms of determining their priorities and resources for space activities.”

China has been engaged in exchange and cooperation with international space agencies including Russia's Roscosmos and the European Space Agency (ESA), which played a positive role in the construction of China's space station. "We are willing to work with any space institutes that are peace-loving and devoted to the peaceful use of space," said Hao Chun, director of the China Manned Space Agency.

Hao also disclosed that "there will be foreign astronauts participating in China's manned space flights, and working and staying in China's space station."

"Many of them have been learning Chinese for this purpose. And China will carry out work to select foreign astronauts for joint flight missions as our construction of the space station proceeds," he said.

Compared to the US-dominated ISS, which has been more of a party of powers, China's space station will be more inclusive in getting developing countries involved, and will provide a platform for anyone on the basis of equality, win-win cooperation and mutual respect, space observers noted.

The first batch of a total of nine international scientific experiments from 17 countries and 23 research bodies have been selected to be carried onboard China’s space station, which is expected to be operational by 2022. The first batch includes Gamma-ray burst polarimetry jointly proposed by Switzerland, Poland, Germany and China and a spectroscopic investigation of nebular gas by India and Russia.







Mission review of Taikonauts' 3-month space life Graphic: Wu Tiantong/GT


----------



## sheik

Shenzhou-12 mission crew arrive in Beijing


CGTN.com is the official website for China Global Television Network, which brings a Chinese perspective to global news. Find the latest breaking news and information on the day’s top stories, politics, business, culture, sports, nature, travel, technology and more.




www.cgtn.com





*Live: Three Shenzhou-12 astronauts arrive in Beijing *

Three Chinese astronauts, the first sent to orbit for space station construction, completed their three-month mission and returned to Earth safely on Friday.

The return capsule of the Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship, carrying astronauts Nie Haisheng, Liu Boming and Tang Hongbo, touched down at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

The three taikonauts were sent into space and entered Tianhe on June 17. The crew carried out extravehicular activities twice a day over the past 90 days, a new record of longest space stay in a single flight for Chinese astronauts.

*TIMELINE*

20:35, 17-Sep-2021
Shenzhou-12 mission crew arrive in Beijing
Three Chinese astronauts, the first sent to orbit for space station construction, arrived in Beijing on Friday after completing their three-month mission.

20:25, 17-Sep-2021
Shenzhou-12 returned: How important is the parachute?
The three taikonauts aboard China's Shenzhou-12 spacecraft naturally get most of the attention during discussions of their historic 90-day mission. But on their return to Earth, a key piece of equipment takes a starring role: The giant parachute that softens their landing. China's self-developed parachutes have escorted all Shenzhou spacecraft back to Earth smoothly.
The parachute stretches about nine floors or 70 meters from the top to the end that connects the spacecraft. That's the width of a football field.





One of the main parachutes of Shenzhou manned spacecraft. /China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
The 1,200-square-meter parachute is able to slow the craft down to seven meters per second before landing. But it's not the only chute that's deployed.
"The craft still travels at 200m/s when it's 10 kilometers above the ground. That's twice the speed of high-speed trains. It is not practical to open the main chute at that time. Let's say, on rainy days when it is windy, your umbrella can turn over," Rong Wei, deputy chief designer of the Shenzhou spacecraft system said.
Therefore, the craft first opens a smaller chute – to slow it down to 90m/s before pulling out the main chute. At one meter above the ground, the engine at the bottom of the craft can further slow it down to a safe landing speed.





The workers carefully stack the parachutes. /China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
In addition, the parachutes are designed to save space and weight for manned spacecraft. The chute package weighs less than 100 kilogram and can be packed into a bag the size of only two suitcases.
"The rope per meter weighs less than a ping-pong ball, but it's very strong. I'm about 70 kilogram. The rope can hold five times my weight," Rong Wei said.
A total of 96 ropes must be packed precisely so they don't get tangled, for the safety of the taikonauts. The parachute deploys for only a few seconds during landing. But it takes decades for researchers to make those seconds count. 

14:17, 17-Sep-2021
Shenzhou-12 mission crew get out of the re-entry capsule




The three taikonauts from China's Shenzhou-12 manned spaceflight mission made their first appearance out of the re-entry capsule after safely landing back on Earth local time on Friday afternoon.

13:54, 17-Sep-2021
China declares Shenzhou-12 mission complete success
China announced on Friday that the Shenzhou-12 manned spaceflight mission was a complete success after its three astronauts landed safely back on Earth.

13:46, 17-Sep-2021
Shenzhou-12 mission taikonauts in good condition
The three taikonauts from the Shenzhou-12 manned spaceflight mission are in good condition after landing on Earth.

13:34, 17-Sep-2021
Shenzhou-12 spaceship successfully lands in north China
The re-entry capsule of the Shenzhou-12 spaceship, with three astronauts aboard, has successfully returned to the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Friday.

13:21, 17-Sep-2021
Parachute of Shenzhou-12 re-entry capsule deployed
The main parachute of the re-entry capsule of Shenzhou-12 was deployed successfully ahead of the spacecraft's landing in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johncliu88

Welcome home for the Mid-Autumn festival. Moon cakes are ready for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

*China航天*
近期，我国完成120t级液氧烃类重复使用火箭发动机技术攻关；开展组合循环发动机技术攻关和验证，正在开展480t级液氧煤油发动机、220t级液氢液氧发动机以及200t级液氧甲烷发动机等多型发动机的研制或技术攻关工作。
Recently, China has completed the technical research on the 120t-class liquid oxygen hydrocarbons reusable rocket engine; carried out the technical research and verification of the combined cycle engine, and is developing the 480t-class liquid oxygen kerosene engine, the 220t-class liquid hydrogen liquid oxygen engine and the 200t-class liquid oxygen methane engine. Research and development of multi-type engines or technical research work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## qwerrty

220-ton, yf-90, hydrolox engine passed first test

*China航天*

【重型运载火箭220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机首次半系统试验圆满成功】据北京航天动力研究所今日消息：9月23日，重型运载火箭220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机成功进行了首次半系统试验，试验取得圆满成功。
本次试验主要目的是获取补燃循环氢氧发动机核心组件间的协调工作特性。试验按照预定程序正常起动、关机，发动机起动过程快速，主级稳定正常，参数达到预期值。试验完全达到预期目的，试验参数为我国氢氧发动机研制史上的最高水平。
本次试验是在220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机关深研制工作全面完成的基础上，为发动机整机试车前安排开展的一次关键性试验，发动机除了推力室和预压涡轮泵外的其余全部核心组件均参加了试验考核，验证了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机设计、制造和试验方案的正确性。本次试验的圆满成功标志着我国220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机关键技术攻关又取得了一次具有里程碑意义的重要突破，为后续全系统发动机热试验奠定了坚实基础。

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦V​8分钟前​来自 微博 weibo.com​已编辑​​【我国成功发射吉林一号高分02D卫星】​北京时间2021年9月27日14 时19分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用快舟一号甲运载火箭，成功将吉林一号高分02D卫星发射升空。卫星顺利进入预定轨道，发射任务获得圆满成功。此次任务是快舟一号甲系列运载火箭的第11次飞行。（摄影：汪江波）​
Dreaming in the Sky V
8 minutes ago
From Weibo

[China successfully launched the Jilin-1 High Resolution 02D Satellite]

At 14:19 on September 27, 2021, Beijing time, China used the Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Jilin-1 High Resolution 02D satellite into space. The satellite successfully entered the preset orbit and the launch mission was a complete success. This mission is the 11th flight of the Kuaizhou-1A series of carrier rockets. (Photo: Wang Jiangbo)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442821083644715011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442801824478732303

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442821083644715011


According to this post, Shiyan-10 satellite still alive.




__





Shiyan-10 - CZ-3B/G2 - Xichang - September 27, 2021 (08:20 UTC)


Shiyan-10 - CZ-3B/G2 - Xichang - September 27, 2021 (08:20 UTC)




forum.nasaspaceflight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
Posted on weibo and later deleted.
It say "congratulation on successfully rescue Shiyan-10 satellite"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452102139317080064People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China successfully launched the Shijian-21 satellite on Sunday morning via a Long March-3B carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in SW China's Sichuan Province. The satellite will be mainly used to verify space debris mitigation technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453255008812687363People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China on Wednesday successfully sent the Jilin-1 Gaofen 02F satellite into orbit via the Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in NW China's Gansu Province, marking the 12th mission of the rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K_Bin_W

Now I know about all the UFOs US has been seeing day and night and even in their dreams.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455814396899323907

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456855362804457472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456855362804457472View attachment 790527
> 
> View attachment 790528
> 
> View attachment 790529​


Another three ELINT sats for YaoGan constellation, good news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461898342296797192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462940381075566599

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463672321718116353

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

China航天​51分钟前​​【我国首个即时遥感星座将启动建设，该星座由上百颗低轨遥感卫星组成】11月25日，第七届中国（国际）商业航天高峰论坛在武汉开幕。在本次论坛上，航天科工集团宣布我国首个即时遥感星座将启动建设，该星座将由上百颗低轨遥感卫星组成，形成全球覆盖的对地观测能力。尤其是观测效率将大幅提升。组网完成后，在几分钟之内就能获取全球任意区域的卫星观测数据，而以往的遥感卫星数据的获取往往需要几个小时甚至几天。
航天科工集团三院卫星运营产业技术总监 袁鸿翼：这个星座，实际从设计上它是个整体，卫星和卫星间有星间链路，可以通过很多卫星对同一个地区连续观测，实现高频次、分钟级的观测能力​
*China Aerospace*
51 minutes ago

[my country's first real-time remote sensing constellation will start construction, which is composed of hundreds of low-orbit remote sensing satellites] 

On November 25, the 7th China (International) Commercial Space Summit Forum opened in Wuhan. At this forum, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation announced that my country's first real-time remote sensing constellation will start construction. The constellation will be composed of hundreds of low-orbit remote sensing satellites, forming a global coverage of Earth observation capabilities. Especially the observation efficiency will be greatly improved. After the networking is completed, satellite observation data from any area of the world can be obtained within a few minutes, whereas the acquisition of remote sensing satellite data in the past often took several hours or even days.

Yuan Hongyi, Technical Director of Satellite Operation Industry of the Third Academy of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp: This constellation is actually design as a whole. There are inter-satellite links between satellites. The same area can be continuously observed through many satellites to achieve high frequency, minute interval observation capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

航天科工集团腾云工程圆满完成了我国首次液体火箭冲压组合发动机模态转换首次飞行验证


https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4707373073828030

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

*ispace*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

qwerrty said:


> *ispace*


The recovery first stage vs non recovery only sacrifice a 15% reduction in payload. Quite efficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464307976072675334

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468077143955361792








Private rocket firm Galactic Energy completes 2nd orbital launch - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469123800227016704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469123800227016704View attachment 800023​


Already 4 Groups/Pairs of Shijian-6 ELINT/SIGNIT sats serving in orbits, now adding Group 05 to the constellation, good news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470548375388835842

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362354539270135809CnTechPost @cnTechPost
> 
> Geely’s plant capable of producing over 500 satellites per year approved for production


Well, first launch of Geely satellite didn't go so well. 
Mark this one as learning curve, and better luck next time.
*Launch of GeeSAT commercial satellites fails*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-12-15 15:14:49_|_Editor: huaxia_

JIUQUAN, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- The launch of a pair of GeeSAT commercial satellites, carried by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket, was unsuccessful, the launch center said in a statement Wednesday.

Abnormal performance was detected during the flight of the rocket, which lifted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 10 a.m. (Beijing Time).

The cause of the failure is under investigation, according to the statement. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报​21-12-23 18:49​来自 微博视频号​已编辑​​【刚才！长七A海南起飞🚀】据央视新闻消息，12月23日18时12分，CZ-7A运载火箭在中国文昌航天发射场点火起飞，托举试验十二号卫星01星、02星直冲云霄，随后卫星进入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。​试验十二号卫星01星、02星是由中国航天科技集团有限公司五院研制的两颗3吨级卫星，主要用于空间环境探测及相关技术试验。​CZ-7A火箭是由航天科技集团一院研制的三级液体捆绑式新一代中型高轨运载火箭，采用直径3.35米芯级，捆绑4个直径2.25米助推器，地球同步转移轨道运力可达7吨，全箭总长60.7米，是我国目前在役的最高火箭。（文，刘岩；视频，宋涛）​
*China Aerospace News*
21-12-23 18:49

【Just now! CZ-7A takes off from Hainan 🚀]

According to CCTV news, at 18:12 on December 23, the CZ-7A carrier rocket took off at the Wenchang Space Launch Site in China, lifting the Shiyan-12 satellites 01 and 02 into the sky , And then the satellite entered the scheduled orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success.

The Shiyan-12 satellites 01 and 02 are two 3-ton satellites developed by the Fifth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Limited. They are mainly used for space environment detection and related technical tests.

The CZ-7A rocket is a three-stage liquid bundled new-generation medium-sized high-orbit launch vehicle developed by the First Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology Group. It adopts a core stage with a diameter of 3.35 meters and bundles 4 boosters with a diameter of 2.25 meters. The geosynchronous transfer orbital capacity can reach a total of 7 tons and a total length of 60.7 meters, it is the tallest rocket currently in service in my country. (Text, Liu Yan; Video, Song Tao)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

This launch is reported to be the 140 launch globally for 2021.

Breaking the previous record of 139 launch in a year made during the cold war in 1967.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474975762746953728


​Amateur radio satellite also piggyback on the same launch.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474016072009494545

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475585518343761927

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stranagor

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475585518343761927



Nice clear image.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476165389218631682

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476165389218631682


Yes, 54th lunch of the year, one more to go.

Tianhui-4 is perhaps a pair of sat instead of a single sat, just like Tianhui-2. The launch give a boost to PLASSF's Tianhui remote sensing constellation (by now 11 sats in orbit) which is used for stereo-topographic mapping and ISR.

Video here ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476168802928836608

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Just now 55th launch of 2021 done! That will conclude CNSA launch assignments for this year.

Payload is TJSW-9 going upto GTO (geosynchronous transfer orbit). TJSW is a SIGNIT (& early warning) constellation run by PLASSF, this launch is a good addition to sat number 1~7 already operational. Don't know why they skip TJSW-8 but that's not unusual practice to jump order, perhaps do it next launch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476243666570133505

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476608120235429889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

bahadur999 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476608120235429889


I think the 3 failures were from test rockets private.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Earth, Moon and Solar Panel of Tiangong Space Station (CSS).
Photo taken by taikonaut Liu Boming.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

China航天​22-1-17 10:57​​【开门红！长二丁取得今年我国宇航发射首胜】1月17日10时35分，在我国太原卫星发射中心，长征二号丁运载火箭点火起飞，随后将试验十三号卫星送入预定轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功。新的一年，我国宇航发射任务首战告捷。试验十三号卫星主要用于开展空间环境探测及相关技术试验。针对卫星的接口特殊需求，长二丁火箭首次采用直径2米的星箭分离装置。​今年，航天科技集团计划安排40余次宇航发射任务。其中，长二丁火箭计划发射超过15次，有望创造该型火箭年度发射次数最高的纪录。本次任务是长征系列运载火箭第406次发射。(航天科技集团)​​*China Aerospace*
22-1-17 10:57

【Good start! Long March 2D won the first victory in my country's space launch this year]

At 10:35 on January 17, at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in my country, the Long March 2D carrier rocket ignited and took off, and then sent the Shiyan-13 satellite into the predetermined orbit. The launch mission was a complete success. In the new year, the first battle of my country's space launch mission was successful. The Shiyan-13 satellite is mainly used to carry out space environment detection and related technological experiments. In response to the special requirements of the satellite interface, a 2-meter-diameter satellite-rocket separation device was used for the first time.

This year, the Aerospace Science and Technology Group plans to arrange more than 40 space launch missions. Among them, the Long March 2D rocket is scheduled to launch more than 15 times, which is expected to set the record for the highest number of annual launches of this type of rocket. This mission is the 406th launch of the Long March series of launch vehicles. (China Aerospace Science and Technology Group)








​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482909473580945411

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483060574779027459

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China’s Landspace appears to be preparing to launch its new methane-fueled rocket*
by Andrew Jones — January 18, 2022 





_Artist's impression of a Landspace Zhuque rocket launch. Credit: Landspace _


HELSINKI — Chinese private company Landspace is working towards a first launch of its new methane-fueled Zhuque-2 rocket with the construction of launch facilities at Jiuquan.

Satellite imagery and deleted social media postings indicate that work is progressing on a new complex for facilitating methane-liquid oxygen launch vehicles at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

Timelapse and high resolution satellite imagery show the development near the national Jiuquan center in the Gobi Desert and suggest the presence of a Zhuque-2 test article. A recent, now-deleted article indicates a new flame trench has been completed at Jiuquan.

More concretely, Landspace CEO Zhang Changwu said in an interview last November that Zhuque-2 could lift off in the first quarter of 2022. 

Jiuquan currently only handles launches of older, hypergolic Long March rockets and solid rockets, necessitating a new comlex. 

Limited details of a complex at Jiuquan to support new launchers were laid out in a paper abstract to be presented at the virtual International Astronautical Congress in 2020. The site will provide access to low Earth orbit and Sun-synchronous orbit and have an initial launch capacity of at least 12 times per year.

The inaugural Zhuque-2 mission could be the first orbital launch attempt of a rocket using a methane-liquid oxygen propellant mix. SpaceX’s Starship could also launch in the coming months. The Federal Aviation Administration is currently working on an environmental review of Starship orbital launches.

Zhuque-2 will be powered by gas generator engines and is to be capable of delivering a 6,000-kilogram payload capacity to a 200-kilometer LEO. Alternatively ZQ-2 can carry 4,000 kilograms to 500-kilometer Sun-synchronous orbit*.

The rocket has a length of 49.5 meters with a diameter of 3.35 meters, according to Landspace. A number of Long March rockets use the same diameter stages. The rocket has a mass at liftoff of 216 tons.

The first Zhuque-2 launch will be expendable, but Landspace is working on technologies including pintle injectors to develop a variable thrust version of the Tianque-12 engine to allow vertical takeoff, vertical landing and thus recover and recycle first stages.

Another Chinese launch firm, iSpace, is developing its own methalox rocket, the Hyperbola-2. The firm is planning to conduct hop tests of the first stage during 2022.

A test article of the Zhuque-2 was also spotted at a new spaceport for maritime launches in Eastern China in Chinese state television coverage in May 2021.

Landspace is one of China’s best-funded launch startups, yet its sole previous launch was the light-lift Zhuque-1 solid rocket in October 2018. That launch ended in failure, with a third stage issue resulting in falling just short of reaching orbital velocity.

The company stated ahead of the Zhuque-1 launch that its main focus was the Zhuque-2, targeting a first launch in 2020. The COVID-19 pandemic would have been a factor in delays. The company has however been active in building infrastructure in the meantime, setting up an intelligent manufacturing base in Huzhou, Zhejiang Province and establishing a $1.5 billion medium and large-scale liquid rocket assembly and test plant at Jiaxing, also in Zhejiang.

The launch of Zhuque-2 is expected to be the first orbital attempt of a liquid propellant launch vehicle developed by a Chinese private firm and could be seen as a marker of progress in China’s nascent commercial sector.

So far Landspace, OneSpace, iSpace and Galactic Energy have all launched solid rockets, with the latter two reaching orbit at least once.

In addition to Landspace and iSpace, Galactic Energy, Space Pioneer, Deep Blue Aerospace and others are also developing liquid propellant launchers and vertical takeoff, vertical landing capabilities. 

The Chinese government took the policy decision in late 2014 to open up portions of the space sector to private involvement. 

Policy support and guidance — including regulations for launch and small satellites and national strategies supporting “satellite internet” — as well as investment, from a mix of venture capital and government-linked investment vehicles, has followed in recent years. 

China Rocket, Expace and CAS Space, commercial spinoffs from state-owned CASC, CASIC and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) respectively, are also active in launch in China.


Link: https://spacenews.com/chinas-landsp...ring-to-launch-its-new-methane-fueled-rocket/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

Reusable Rocket Maker Deep Blue Bags USD31.5 Million in Fundraiser Led by Zhencheng Capital









Reusable Rocket Maker Deep Blue Bags USD31.5 Million in Fundraiser Led by Zhencheng Capital






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484329907651969028

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484370164732813312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486369240374550530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486420906134102024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486369240374550530
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486420906134102024


So that means China successfully conduct a space trash clearance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Polestar 2 said:


> So that means China successfully conduct a space trash clearance?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486436263615991814


----------



## Han Patriot

Polestar 2 said:


> So that means China successfully conduct a space trash clearance?


If you can grab trash, you can also grab US satellites.


----------



## Polestar 2

Han Patriot said:


> If you can grab trash, you can also grab US satellites.


I think China is more interested in grabbing US trash in space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> December 23, the CZ-7A carrier rocket took off at the Wenchang Space Launch Site in China, lifting the Shiyan-12 satellites 01 and 02 into the sky , And then the satellite entered the scheduled orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success.
> 
> The Shiyan-12 satellites 01 and 02 are two 3-ton satellites developed by the Fifth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation Limited.


These two newly launched sats are PLASSF assets in GEO, then an "interesting" event took place earlier this month. US Space Force satellite USA 270 drifted East just below the GEO belt during its operations and came within their vicinity, PLASSF picked up on the approach & immediately moved both SY-12 sats quickly in synchronicity.

_“What we’re showing here is counterspace technology. So, they’re (China) kind of employing a tactic, technique & procedure, or TTP, as it’s known by the U.S. Department of Defense, and are showing that they’ve got the exquisite, timely and responsive SSA (Space Situational Awareness) to understand events that are unfolding.”_ COMSPOC​
Do expect more such "encounters" in the coming days, if not direct conflicts. PLASSF has multiple ASAT options for lower orbits like land-based HQ-19, sea-based HQ-26 (deployed on Type 055) and others, but so far only one land-based DN-2/3 to target GEO. Beefing up co-orbital ASAT capabilities at GEO is our next focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

China, Russia sign new satnav deal to strengthen position as GPS challengers


Agreement promises to ensure ‘complementarity of the global navigation satellite systems in terms of system timescales’, in a step up from a 2018 deal.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491587428980768768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492095984750497794

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Warking

Shotgunner51 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492095984750497794


Damn so we are more advanced in space than we think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Warking said:


> Damn so we are more advanced in space than we think?


Yes, in fact we have developed such capabilities (RPO + Robotic Arm) since early 2000's in lower orbits, this latest move is carried out in high orbits aka GEO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

New device could protect satellites from microwave attacks, scientists say


Initial testing suggests the technology may help a satellite survive and function after being hit by an energy surge from a high-power microwave weapon, according to the team.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327155180786184192


空天逐梦V​​22-3-5 15:45​来自 微博 weibo.com​已编辑​​【#我国成功发射银河航天02批卫星# 】北京时间2022年3月5日14时01分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心使用长征二号丙运载火箭，成功将银河航天02批卫星（6颗）及其搭载的1颗商业遥感卫星发射升空。卫星顺利进入预定轨道，发射任务获得圆满成功。该批卫星主要用于低轨互联网星座组网技术和服务能力验证，以及遥感技术验证。此次任务是长征系列运载火箭第410次飞行。（摄影：郑仲利）​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
22-3-5 15:45
from Weibo

[China successfully launched 02 batches of satellites from GalaxySpace]

At 14:01 on March 5, 2022, Beijing time, my country used the Long March 2C carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the GalaxySpace 02 batch of satellites (6) and one commercial remote sensing satellite on board. . The satellite successfully entered the predetermined orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success. This batch of satellites is mainly used for low-orbit Internet constellation networking technology and service capability verification, as well as remote sensing technology verification. This mission is the 410th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles. (Photo: Zheng Zhongli)













​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> 空天逐梦V​​22-3-5 15:45​来自 微博 weibo.com​已编辑​​【#我国成功发射银河航天02批卫星# 】北京时间2022年3月5日14时01分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心使用长征二号丙运载火箭，成功将银河航天02批卫星（6颗）及其搭载的1颗商业遥感卫星发射升空。卫星顺利进入预定轨道，发射任务获得圆满成功。该批卫星主要用于低轨互联网星座组网技术和服务能力验证，以及遥感技术验证。此次任务是长征系列运载火箭第410次飞行。（摄影：郑仲利）​
> *Dreaming in the Sky V*
> 22-3-5 15:45
> from Weibo
> 
> [China successfully launched 02 batches of satellites from GalaxySpace]
> 
> At 14:01 on March 5, 2022, Beijing time, my country used the Long March 2C carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the GalaxySpace 02 batch of satellites (6) and one commercial remote sensing satellite on board. . The satellite successfully entered the predetermined orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success. This batch of satellites is mainly used for low-orbit Internet constellation networking technology and service capability verification, as well as remote sensing technology verification. This mission is the 410th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles. (Photo: Zheng Zhongli)
> 
> View attachment 820993
> 
> View attachment 820991
> 
> View attachment 820992
> ​


Excellent, 6 LEO broadband comm sats and 1 remote sensing positioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501121202735230976

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Yaogan-34-02 SIGNIT sat launched by LM-4C (3 stage SLV mass 250 tons) at UTC 07:09 Mar 17 from Jiuquan Launch Center, Inner Mongolia. Same orbit plane as Yaogan-31-01 triplets (1085~1100 km x 63.4° orbit), serving as part of NOSS (Naval Ocean Surveillance System) under PLASSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

#China sent Yaogan-34 02 remote sensing satellite into preset orbit via a Long March-4D carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on Thursday. The spacecraft will provide information services including land census, urban planning, and disaster prevention and mitigation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504365049410105344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Construction of China’s 1st BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) for subways started in Beijing Sun, marking the largest-scale indoor positioning system in China. The system will cover the 30-km-long subway line to Beijing Capital Intl Airport and 5 stations along the route.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505801382749618178

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

From testimony of Admiral Charles A. Richard, Commander of USSTRATCOM, April 5 before The House Subcommittee on Defense.



https://docs.house.gov/meetings/AP/AP02/20220405/114575/HHRG-117-AP02-Wstate-RichardC-20220405.pdf

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

China successfully launched Gaofen-3 03 remote sensing satellite via a Long March-4C carrier rocket from Jiuquan on Thursday.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511872888227663874

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> China successfully launched *Gaofen-3 03 remote sensing satellite* via a Long March-4C carrier rocket from Jiuquan on Thursday.


Excellent! This the 3rd sat of the Gaofen-3 constellation, together with the two already in orbit now Gaofen-3 area revisit time can be cut down to about 5 hours. Expect more to come.

Gaofen-3 constellation is part of CHEOS (China High-definition Earth Observation System), the sats feature multi-polarized C-band SAR at meter-level resolution, based on the CS-L3000B bus, image width 650km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

According to CASC, the CSC-66 confirmed that the search & rescue payloads of 6 satellites carried by Compass (北斗/Beidou) global navigation system meet the requirements to join the Canada headquartered COSPAS-SARSAT global search & rescue system. Source: https://share.api.weibo.cn/share/296501975,4756072550894177.html

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512699170255163392

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88




----------



## JSCh

China successfully sent satellites Siwei 01 and 02 into space via a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Friday. 

The satellites will provide commercial remote sensing data services for industries including surveying and mapping.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519909519677005825

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China’s Long March-11 carrier rocket successfully sent five Jilin-1 Gaofen satellites into preset orbits, marking the first time that China has realized a "one-stop" launch mode from the sea. https://globaltimes.cn/page/202204/1260672.shtml

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520255650403856384

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China successfully sent satellites Siwei 01 and 02 into space via a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Friday.
> 
> The satellites will provide commercial remote sensing data services for industries including surveying and mapping.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519909519677005825
> View attachment 838947​


22:00 local time on April 30, ground stations in Guangzhou and Urumqi received first batch of data from SuperView Neo 1. some images of Bhopal, India. 
Siwei

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520574595861860352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China’s Long March-11 carrier rocket successfully sent five Jilin-1 Gaofen satellites into preset orbits, marking the first time that China has realized a "one-stop" launch mode from the sea. https://globaltimes.cn/page/202204/1260672.shtml
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520255650403856384View attachment 839276


长光卫星​22-5-1 09:09​来自 iPhone客户端​已编辑​#五一假期首日我国又成功送卫星上天# 吉林一号高分04A（分辨率优于0.5m）发射首日影像，祝大家五一劳动节快乐









#吉林一号卫星#​
Changguang Satellite
22-5-1 09:09
From the iPhone client

On the first day of the May Day holiday, my country successfully sent a satellite to the sky# Jilin-1 Gaofen 04A (resolution better than 0.5m) and sent back the first day's images, I wish you a happy May Labor Day# Jilin-1 Satellite#






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520628938405564417


----------



## JSCh

China launches Jilin-1 commercial satellites







news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China successfully sent three low-orbit communication test satellites into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China Friday. These satellites will carry out tests and verifications of in-orbit communication technologies.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527737421554765824


----------



## JSCh

If at first you don't succeed ...


JSCh said:


> Well, first launch of Geely satellite didn't go so well.
> Mark this one as learning curve, and better luck next time.
> *Launch of GeeSAT commercial satellites fails*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-12-15 15:14:49_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> JIUQUAN, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- The launch of a pair of GeeSAT commercial satellites, carried by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket, was unsuccessful, the launch center said in a statement Wednesday.
> 
> Abnormal performance was detected during the flight of the rocket, which lifted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 10 a.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> The cause of the failure is under investigation, according to the statement. Enditem


The Long March-2C carrier rocket successfully sent Geely’s nine satellites into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in SW China's Sichuan on Thur noon. The GeeSAT-1 satellites will provide more accurate navigation for autonomous vehicles.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532259695452336128


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
63 more satellites are expected to be placed in orbit by 2025. They will provide centimetre accurate precise positioning and connectivity support for Geely Group’s vision for true, safe autonomous driving. 
Full press release: https://bit.ly/geesat-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532241192137592834

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 855187








China conducts land-based mid-course missile interception test - Ministry of National Defense


China conducted a land-based mid-course missile interception test within its territory on June 19, 2022 and achieved the desired test objective. The test is defensive in nature and not targeted against any country.




eng.mod.gov.cn




China conducts land-based mid-course missile interception test​Source：Ministry of National Defense 
Editor：Wang Xinjuan 
2022-06-20 00:10:23

BEIJING, June 19 -- According to a written statement released by China's Defense Ministry on Sunday, China conducted a land-based mid-course missile interception test within its territory on June 19, 2022 and achieved the desired test objective. The test is defensive in nature and not targeted against any country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China successfully sent Tianxing-1 experimental satellite into planned orbit through a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Wednesday. The satellite will be used for space environment detection and other experiments. #ChinaTech

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539495902674571265


----------



## LKJ86

Via @齐鲁卫星 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches new data relay satellite*
> By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-04-01 10:21
> 
> 
> 
> The Tianlian II-01 satellite is launched by a Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, on March 31, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> China launched the first of its new-generation data relay satellites on Sunday night as part of the preparatory work for the nation's next manned space missions.
> 
> The Tianlian II-01 was lifted off at 11:51 pm atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province and later was placed on a geostationary transfer orbit, according to a statement from the China Academy of Space Technology that developed and built the satellite.
> 
> The spacecraft is the first in China's second generation of data relay satellite, the academy said, adding its entry into service will substantially improve the country's space-based data relay capability.
> 
> Next, researchers will start designing the Tianlian II-02 and Tianlian II-03 that will join the Tianlian II-01 to form a network, according to the statement.
> 
> With a DFH-4 framework, Tianlian II-01 is mainly tasked with relaying data for the country's piloted spaceships, space labs, low- and mid-orbiting satellites as well as its future space station. It will also be used to track and monitor these spacecraft.
> 
> China's first-generation data relay satellite network, the Tianlian I system, now has four satellites. The first of them was launched at the Xichang center in April 2008. They have serviced several important space activities such as the rendezvous and dockings between the Tiangong I space lab and Shenzhou spaceships.


China has completed its second-generation geosynchronous orbit data relay satellite system as a Long March-3B carrier rocket carrying the Tianlian II-03 satellite blasted off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Wednesday.https://bit.ly/3yECCOS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547181545873584130


----------



## fgdi iuoy



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## tonyget

https://assets.ctfassets.net/3nanhbfkr0pc/6L5409bpVlnVyu2H5FOFnc/7595c4909616df92372a1d31be609625/State_of_the_Space_Industrial_Base_2022_Report.pdf


----------



## JSCh

Russia, China sign contracts on mutual deployment of navigation stations. Russia’s GLONASS stations will be located in Changchun, Urumqi and Shanghai, and the Chinese ones, in Obninsk, Irkutsk and Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky: http://go.tass.ru/jGVCr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574742041006940162


----------



## JSCh

China used advanced satellite to monitor Nord Stream leak


The Gaofen-5 02 satellite provided the first accurate estimate of the leak from the suspected act of sabotage, scientists involved in the project say.




www.scmp.com


----------

